# RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC



## betoscustoms

START POSTING.


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 10:50 PM~11523557
> *START POSTING.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

what 3 color paint do you have beto i got enought for 3 cans lol

any 3 at all


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 11:53 PM~11523579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

one of my 1st :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 4 2008, 09:53 PM~11523572
> *what 3 color paint do you have beto i got enought for 3 cans lol
> 
> any 3 at all
> *


I THINK, RED, WHITE, SILVER AND BLACK


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 11:55 PM~11523586
> *I THINK, RED, WHITE, SILVER AND BLACK
> *


pm me you paypal, i want silver and 2 red if you got it


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2008, 09:57 PM~11523603
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE YOU GET THOSE PICS. I PAINTED THOSE YEARS AGO


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 09:59 PM~11523614
> *WHERE YOU GET THOSE PICS. I PAINTED THOSE YEARS AGO
> *


 :biggrin: saved


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models




----------



## Models IV Life

IS THAT YOUR GREEN LS 408????


----------



## 408models

:tears: :tears:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 4 2008, 10:05 PM~11523643
> *IS THAT YOUR GREEN LS 408????
> *


i wish, i belive that the homies COAST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

SOON


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models

WISH THERE WAS STILL THESES AVAILABLE


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models




----------



## Models IV Life

TWINS!


----------



## 408models




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2008, 10:13 PM~11523677
> *WISH THERE WAS STILL THESES AVAILABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I HAVE TWO SETS AND THERE STAYING HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

What wheels r those?


----------



## 408models




----------



## Models IV Life

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 10:18 PM~11523695
> *I HAVE TWO SETS AND THERE STAYING HERE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY DON'T MAKE THESE ANY MORE BRO. DON'T THINK U HAVE THEM. OLD SKOOL TRIPLE GOLDS


----------



## raystrey




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models




----------



## BiggC

Wonder how long this one will stay up??


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 4 2008, 10:27 PM~11523731
> *Wonder how long this one will stay up??
> *


PROPERLY AS LONG AS NO ONE START BS ON HERE. LET'S SEE.


----------



## BODINE

sent beto


----------



## 408models




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms

BIGDEE BEFORE PLAYING BASKETBALL


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## raystrey

curveball


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 4 2008, 10:37 PM~11523780
> *curveball
> 
> 
> *



HOW WE LOVE OUR KIDS.


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 4 2008, 10:39 PM~11523787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT YOURS BIGGC? THAT'S KLEAN.


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:41 AM~11523799
> *IS THAT YOURS BIGGC? THAT'S KLEAN.
> *


No, I wish it was though. I forget the guys name who built it but he always has some clean builds.


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BiggC




----------



## raystrey

[/quote]


----------



## Smallz




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:30 AM~11523747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 snap a vette on wires!!


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BODINE




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 4 2008, 10:46 PM~11523819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS SMALLZ, THIS SITS IN MY COLLECTION


----------



## Smallz




----------



## spikekid999

is $41 a good price for a resin body with bumpers,grille, and dash a good price shipped?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 4 2008, 10:48 PM~11523835
> *is $41 a good price for a resin body with bumpers,grille, and dash a good price shipped?
> *


WHAT IS IT?


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Smallz




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:49 AM~11523842
> *WHAT IS IT?
> *


86 dodge diplomat

ebay item # 370083002392


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS WAS MY 91 HONDA WHEN I GOT IT A FEW MONTHS AGO









THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE KNOW









AND ULTAMITLY THIS IS WHAT I WANT IT TO LOOK :biggrin: BUT WITH THE OG HONDA GROUND KIT AND SMALL HONDA WING AND BLACK INTERIOR AND CUSTOM SOUND SYSTEM


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 4 2008, 10:51 PM~11523862
> *86 dodge diplomat
> 
> ebay item # 370083002392
> *


NOT SURE, I NOT INTO DODGE SO IT WOULD BE ALOT FOR ME


----------



## Smallz




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 12:12 AM~11523671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK YOU BETO!! MUCH LOVE BRO


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 4 2008, 10:53 PM~11523878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS AGAIN SMALLZ, ANOTHER THAT SITS IN MY COLLECTION


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:53 AM~11523877
> *NOT SURE, I NOT INTO DODGE SO IT WOULD BE ALOT FOR ME
> *


hmmm. well i wanna build a replica of my 5th, and my original plan was to make one out of a die crap, but thatd be hard


----------



## BiggC




----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 5 2008, 01:40 AM~11523792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








i took that photo this year at world of wheels....another shot of it.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 11:55 PM~11523885
> *THANKS AGAIN SMALLZ, ANOTHER THAT SITS IN MY COLLECTION
> *


  


More to come bro.


----------



## BiggC




----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin: 









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTNFytebYFI


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 11:35 PM~11523764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should have seen him after he won.................





















































































:uh: :happysad:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Mr.1/16th

CHEESEBURGERS IN PARADISE WAYNE NEW JERSEY 2008


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Mr.1/16th

PHOTO SHOOT SAN JO 08


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Mr.1/16th

THE DR. AND HIS CREATIONS IN WAYNE NEW JERSEY NNL SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Mr.1/16th

BIGGS AND I DOING OUR HOME WORK


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Mr.1/16th

REPERSENTING AND CONNECTING


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Mr.1/16th

SIDE-BY-SIDE


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:13 AM~11523965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoscustoms

NNL SANTA CARLA, CALIFORNIA 2008


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:14 AM~11523970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AFTER A GOOD MEAL AND RELAX FOR THE LONG TRIP HOME!! I MEMBER THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 12:13 AM~11523965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

I was wondering where u were Mini.


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Mr.1/16th

SEEN THIS AT THE NNL EAST AND HAD TO SHOOT IT!! 1/24TH SCALE DIO!! THE BEST I HAVE SEEN IN A WHILE BUT NOT KOOLER THAN BETOS DIO


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 12:18 AM~11523988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up with that blue 61?? Its been in the shop too long. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 5 2008, 12:19 AM~11523993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a big ass lab rat!!! :0 hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 02:19 AM~11523992
> *I was wondering where u were Mini.
> *



Just got home !


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 02:23 AM~11524007
> *Thats a big ass lab rat!!! :0  hno:  hno:
> *


lol That one of my Ferrets.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 01:23 AM~11524007
> *Thats a big ass lab rat!!! :0  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 4 2008, 11:24 PM~11524011
> *lol That one of my Ferrets.
> *


I WAS GOING TO ORDER ONE BUT ILLEGAL IN CALIFORNIA


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 10:35 PM~11523764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND ME LOOKING LIKE A TONTO BUT IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 02:26 AM~11524021
> *I WAS GOING TO ORDER ONE BUT ILLEGAL IN CALIFORNIA
> *


You can still get them out there cause I have a friend in SD that has 2 of them. Just don't get caught with them cause they'll kill them.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:26 AM~11524021
> *I WAS GOING TO ORDER ONE BUT ILLEGAL IN CALIFORNIA
> *


i almoast ran over one couple months ago , i guess someones pet got out ,lol


----------



## betoscustoms

OFF TO SAN JOSE TOMORROW


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 5 2008, 02:29 AM~11524038
> *i almoast ran over one couple months ago , i guess someones pet got out ,lol
> *


Might have been a wild one cause in different parts of the US there are still a few of em.


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 11:35 PM~11523764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms

ALSO OFF TO SAN JOSE


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 5 2008, 01:31 AM~11524045
> *Might have been a wild one cause in different parts of the US there are still a few of em.
> *


ive never seen one her florida , but it ran up a tree lol

i did hit a already dead skunk, my car at to low to strattle it , so splattered all over front 

smelt so bad almost threw up...i could smell it burning on my exhaust

and hit possum, fox, almost deer like 20 time lol


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I MISS THIS ONE!! IT WAS TWOTONE AND LIT UP TOO!! AIR-RIDE SUSPENTION AND EVERYTHING WAS DETAILED TO THE MAX  I WILL BUILD IT AGAIN  
























AND PICS FROM THE LLCMCS 02


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 11:30 PM~11524041
> *OFF TO SAN JOSE TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Mr.1/16th

NITE ALL!! HAVE TO WORK IN THE MORNING  
LATERS MASTERBAITERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BiggC




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 408models




----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:39 AM~11524077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HHMMMMMMM :0


----------



## 408models




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Smallz




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2008, 10:52 PM~11523874
> *THIS WAS MY 91 HONDA WHEN I GOT IT A FEW MONTHS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ULTAMITLY THIS IS WHAT I WANT IT TO LOOK :biggrin:  BUT WITH THE OG HONDA GROUND KIT AND SMALL HONDA WING AND BLACK INTERIOR AND CUSTOM SOUND SYSTEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



heres my old honda before i redid some stuff, gotta find those pics :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:44 AM~11524097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms

JEVRIES WHEN VISITING SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 5 2008, 01:44 AM~11524094
> *
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models




----------



## BiggC




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 5 2008, 12:49 AM~11524121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 5 2008, 01:47 AM~11524109
> *heres my old honda before i redid some stuff, gotta find those pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KLEEEEEEEEEEAAAANNNNNN BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BiggC




----------



## 408models




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 5 2008, 01:52 AM~11524130
> *
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


ANYMORE BRO!! NEXT TODO ON MY TRUCK IS TO MAKE THE SIDE PILLAR PODS AND A FEW OTHER THINGS FOR THE TOLEDO SHOW COMMING UP


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

before









after


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 5 2008, 12:55 AM~11524142
> *ANYMORE BRO!! NEXT TODO ON MY TRUCK IS TO MAKE THE SIDE PILLAR PODS  AND A FEW OTHER THINGS FOR THE TOLEDO SHOW COMMING UP
> *


PMed you.


----------



## betoscustoms

BORROWED THIS FROM OFF TOPIC, IT PRETTY KOOL


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

stock









some upgrades


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 12:04 AM~11524170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


headin to san jose


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Grand prix wasted !


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 12:14 AM~11524202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 03:16 AM~11524208
> *ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> *


It almost pulled the cover spot on Scale Auto Contest but i was very happy to see it on the frist page !


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rodburner1974

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## rodburner1974

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

See you guys on here tommrow !


----------



## rodburner1974

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms

LAST PIC FOR TONITE


----------



## Models IV Life

WELL HERE'S THE START OF MY "7-TEAZ" LOOK ALIKE. NOT AN EXACT REPLICA OF HOMIES' 7-TEAZ. MORE PICS TO FOLLOW IN MY BUILD THREAD. JUST A SNEAK PEEK!!


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

freebes from the neghbor









86 monty on 1109s


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

my old regal. I MISS THIS FUCKIN CAR! :angry: 








4 nissan altima seats w/ center consul 2 the back deck








engine comp.








trunk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

my boys whip


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 06:58 AM~11524801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all the truckin slammed shit is nice but i dunno y the fuck anyone would do this?


----------



## [email protected]

whos ride is this?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2008, 10:01 AM~11524813
> *all the truckin slammed shit is nice but i dunno y the fuck anyone would do this?
> *




:dunno: not like its driveable ya know?


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 07:04 AM~11524824
> *:dunno:  not like its driveable ya know?
> *



SERIOUSLY :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 5 2008, 02:53 AM~11524134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 4 2008, 11:51 PM~11523862
> *86 dodge diplomat
> 
> ebay item # 370083002392
> *


decent price, looks rough though


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 11:58 AM~11525614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 NICE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

BADDAZZ


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 02:25 AM~11524013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol i need to get back to work on this


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

scratchbuilt serpentine pulley system :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2008, 05:37 PM~11525917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great car lookind very nice 

:biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 04:53 PM~11525556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey beto 

This cars looks good..............


----------



## betoscustoms

PLEASE LET'S KEEP THIS TOPIC AS RANDOM PIC AND TOPICS, PLEASE KEEP YOUR BUILDS UNDER YOUR BUILD THREADS, THANK YOU. LET'S KEEP THEM PICS COMING. I'LL POST MORE AFTER WORK.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2008, 11:19 AM~11525786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i spy a super bee :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

nnl pic


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

last one for now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 5 2008, 06:36 PM~11529440
> *i spy a super bee :biggrin:
> *


completely demolished and eaten by the dog.


----------



## mcloven




----------



## MayhemKustomz

Little fun at work.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Dont come home drunk on new years eve and leave you car door open all night.


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## BODINE

shipping prices have went up 

was 6.80 to send one kit with tracking number


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 5 2008, 08:50 PM~11529991
> *shipping prices have went up
> 
> was 6.80 to send one kit with tracking number
> *



is that with usps? I thought i saw something that said they dont have a fuel surcharge. Sounds to me like there trying to sneak it in there somwhere.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 5 2008, 06:52 PM~11530004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY nice but to clean lol for a shop


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 5 2008, 08:52 PM~11530004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that thing is nice.


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 5 2008, 06:50 PM~11529991
> *shipping prices have went up
> 
> was 6.80 to send one kit with tracking number
> *


shit shipping goes up everyday it seems. shipping two kits now is 7-10 bucks.. its crazy.. Only thing that is reasonable anymore is first class..


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 5 2008, 07:57 PM~11530056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey rick wheres your shop? i see the shop van


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 5 2008, 06:46 PM~11529956
> *Dont come home drunk on new years eve and leave you car door open all night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO...

Gatta love Michigan snow..









Theres a bodydropped ranger under there somewhere..


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 5 2008, 07:03 PM~11530100
> *hey rick wheres your shop? i see the shop van
> *


Its still in the box waiting to be built... I need to get going on it but have been in a huge slump lately..


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## mcloven




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 5 2008, 09:04 PM~11530115
> *LMAO...
> 
> Gatta love Michigan snow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a bodydropped ranger under there somewhere..
> *


I know you remember walking by that car at 2am and laughing.


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 5 2008, 08:08 PM~11530171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 a plymouth prowler trailer :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Winter.

















Summer


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 5 2008, 08:09 PM~11530181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 5 2008, 08:05 PM~11530133
> *Its still in the box waiting to be built...  I need to get going on it but have been in a huge slump lately..
> *


well get it out and start buildin it to get you back in teh groove

im thinkin bout buyin that gas station off you BUT i have no room for it


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 08:15 PM~11530224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 5 2008, 07:16 PM~11530235
> *well get it out and start buildin it to get you back in teh groove
> 
> im thinkin bout buyin that gas station off you BUT i have no room for it
> *


Room who needs room.. buy up..lol.. I know you got some spare space on the floor in your room.. LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

actually i dont lol. all the space on the floor is where i walk lol


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 5 2008, 07:24 PM~11530302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn man how you have all my pictures?? Did i give you a disc with car show shit on it to?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 5 2008, 09:40 PM~11530406
> *damn man how you have all my pictures?? Did i give you a disc with car show shit on it to?
> *


Yeah i actually just found the disc the other day and loaded them on my computer. I have a couple more from you too.


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 5 2008, 08:31 PM~11530351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is it me or does it have top of fender cut off?


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 09:46 PM~11530435
> *Is  it  me  or does  it  have  top  of fender  cut  off?
> *


By the door jamb? I just noticed that too.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 5 2008, 08:43 PM~11530422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are you making ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 07:46 PM~11530435
> *Is  it  me  or does  it  have  top  of fender  cut  off?
> *


dunno bout top but both sides lol


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 08:48 PM~11530453
> *What  are    you  making  ?
> *



top is a gas cap
bottom is a pull up door lock next to a stick pin


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I think he's talking about right in front of the mirror.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 5 2008, 09:49 PM~11530464
> *top is a gas cap
> bottom is a pull up door lock next to a stick pin
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## MayhemKustomz

Since this is off topic are there certain pics we shouldn't post?


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 5 2008, 08:52 PM~11530479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BOBBY you need to photochop this and make the title read 

PINK'S lose the race ,lose the ride 

and put it over the guys leaning on the cars


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 08:55 PM~11530496
> *BOBBY    you  need  to  photochop  this  and  make  the  title  read
> 
> PINK'S lose  the  race ,lose the  ride
> 
> and  put  it  over  the    guys  leaning  on  the  cars
> *



lol i have a bunch of old magazines to scan, i wanna have some fun when i get time. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

* SLOW DOWN ! *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 09:58 PM~11530519
> * SLOW DOWN  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn probes. Just way to fast for people.


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 5 2008, 08:01 PM~11530541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pics takes.. BEST PIC EVER.....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 08:58 PM~11530519
> * SLOW DOWN  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eh its only a dorf (fords letter mixed up :biggrin: )


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 5 2008, 07:01 PM~11530544
> *That pics takes.. BEST PIC EVER.....
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

oh damn that chebbys all fucked up


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## spikekid999

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 09:11 PM~11530603
> *DETAILS!!!!!
> *


Sorry BETO ! Its just a random pic. I'll try and find more.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

At least the Vespa is alright !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 06:14 PM~11530628
> *Sorry BETO !  Its just a random pic. I'll  try  and  find  more.
> *


THANK YOU MINI


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

* ONLY A BLONDE !*












At least her hair brush is not damaged


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 09:16 PM~11530642
> *THANK YOU MINI
> *



You still got that link to the young lady that was killed out there by you a year or so ago ! my pic got deleted !


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 5 2008, 09:19 PM~11530664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Totally BAD ASS ~


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 06:20 PM~11530669
> *You  still  got  that  link  to  the young  lady  that  was  killed  out there  by  you  a  year  or  so  ago !  my  pic  got  deleted  !
> *


THE 18 YEAR OLD TO TOOK HER DADS PORCHE AND HIT THE TOLL BOOTH AT OVER 100 MPH? OH YEAH FIND THE PICS THAT WAS SICK, HER BRAIN WAS ON THE WALL.


----------



## CHR1S619

:0


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 07:21 PM~11530674
> *Totally  BAD  ASS ~
> *


YUP!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

We should have a Theme night for pics 1 day a week !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 09:46 PM~11530869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I had this planned for a tat but add a 69 impala instead ~


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 10:48 PM~11530883
> *I had  this  planned  for  a  tat  but  add a  69  impala instead ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that one.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 06:51 PM~11530904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS, I SHOULD HAVE MY BACK FINISHED LIKE THIS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I liked this on also just change the car !


----------



## Smallz

Damn guys...23 pages and this topic was only started last night. I don't know if this was a good or a bad thing cuz now knowone is gonna build shit. If only we spent as much time on the bench as we spent finding pics to post. Don't get me wrong, this is some funny shit but also time consuming. I guess im gonna be labeled the bad guy for saying this but whatever. Am i right or left? This is also a topic for discussion so what do u guys think? Let me guess......no reply?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 09:52 PM~11530911
> *I LIKE THIS, I SHOULD HAVE MY BACK FINISHED LIKE THIS.
> *


That would take year or better ! Makes a nice screen saver for the puter!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 09:54 PM~11530923
> *Damn guys...23 pages and this topic was only started last night. I don't know if this was a good or a bad thing cuz now knowone is gonna build shit. If only we spent as much time on the bench as we spent finding pics to post. Don't get me wrong, this is some funny shit but also time consuming. I guess im gonna be labeled the bad guy for saying this but whatever. Am i right or left? This is also a topic for discussion so what do u guys think? Let me guess......no reply?
> *


Maybe us posting random pics will trip a an idea for a builder and from an hour or 2 in here they come back with a bad ass wip ! 

Plus its break from other shit we might be dealing with ! A vent place persay !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn.... 23 pages of bullshit in less than a day....


----------



## spikekid999

this topic actually wasnt brought up all day, till tonight. i dunno if its just a night thing or what. but idc. im still workin on my viper. pretty much got the chassis done. just gotta go spray a couple parts


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 06:54 PM~11530923
> *Damn guys...23 pages and this topic was only started last night. I don't know if this was a good or a bad thing cuz now knowone is gonna build shit. If only we spent as much time on the bench as we spent finding pics to post. Don't get me wrong, this is some funny shit but also time consuming. I guess im gonna be labeled the bad guy for saying this but whatever. Am i right or left? This is also a topic for discussion so what do u guys think? Let me guess......no reply?
> *


I LOOK IT IT AS A PLACE TO GET IDEAS AND GET A FEW LAUGHS TOO. YOU POSTED A FEW PICUTRES AND HAD TIME TO RELAX AND GET BACK TO BUILDING. SMALLZ IT'S A RANDOM TOPIC NOT DISCUSSIONS. YOUR ALWAYS LABELED A GREAT GUY BUT WHO HAD THE LITTLE GIRL TAKE HIS FISH.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 04:54 PM~11530923
> *Damn guys...23 pages and this topic was only started last night. I don't know if this was a good or a bad thing cuz now knowone is gonna build shit. If only we spent as much time on the bench as we spent finding pics to post. Don't get me wrong, this is some funny shit but also time consuming. I guess im gonna be labeled the bad guy for saying this but whatever. Am i right or left? This is also a topic for discussion so what do u guys think? Let me guess......no reply?
> *


haha..... same thing i thought.... u posted before me tho....


----------



## BODINE

> damn.... 23 pages of bullshit in less than a day....
> [/quote]
> YEAH DONT FORGET TO KEEP BUILDING HOMIES
> 
> OR WE DONT NEED THIS TOPIC IF NO ONE IS BUILDING!!!
> 
> POINTLESS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

I DO THINK ITS GOOD IDEA FOR THIS TOPIC, BUT NOT IF IT KEEPS PEOPLE FORM BUILDING


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 07:58 PM~11530953
> *Maybe  us  posting  random  pics  will  trip  a  an  idea for  a  builder  and  from  an  hour  or  2  in here  they  come  back  with  a  bad  ass  wip !
> 
> Plus  its  break  from  other  shit  we  might  be  dealing  with  !  A  vent  place  persay !
> *


Ur totally right Mini. Im not trying to be a killjoy at all. But this website is full of inspiration and some of these guys still don't build shit. Hell, I like the pics but all im trying to do is put a little something on everyones minds. Especially the younger builders who are easily distracted.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 06:56 PM~11530936
> *That  would  take  year  or  better  !    Makes  a  nice  screen  saver  for  the  puter!
> *


I HAVE THE CARS ON MY BACK ALREADY, BUT THE GUY WHO WAS DOING IT IS A CRACKED OUT I HEARD. JUST NEED TO HAVE THE OUTTER SCENES DONE. I HAVE 7 LOWRIDERS ON MY BACK.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 5 2008, 08:43 PM~11530851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what im drinkin now :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2008, 06:58 PM~11530956
> *damn.... 23 pages of bullshit in less than a day....
> *


I DON'T KNOW IF BULLSHIT, BUT SEEMS LIKE GOOD SHIT.


----------



## ElRafa

Inspiration


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 07:01 PM~11530985
> *Ur totally right Mini. Im not trying to be a killjoy at all. But this website is full of inspiration and some of these guys still don't build shit. Hell, I like the pics but all im trying to do is put a little something on everyones minds. Especially the younger builders who are easily distracted.
> *


THEY END UP ON THE OFF TOPIC ANYWAYS, THIS IS WHY I MADE THIS TOPIC, I WAS PULLING TO THE OFF TOPIC AND NOT SPENDING TIME ON THE MODEL TOPIC. NOW I JUST STAY ON HERE AND GET PUMPED UP TO BUILD. AND STAY ON THE MODEL SECTION.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 09:56 PM~11530936
> *That  would  take  year  or  better  !    Makes  a  nice  screen  saver  for  the  puter!
> *


good idea :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I want this on my chest and have them add some model related shit to it and put paint mask on the faces ! They told $450.00 !


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 09:06 PM~11531017
> *THEY END UP ON THE OFF TOPIC ANYWAYS, THIS IS WHY I MADE THIS TOPIC, I WAS PULLING TO THE OFF TOPIC AND NOT SPENDING TIME ON THE MODEL TOPIC. NOW I JUST STAY ON HERE AND GET PUMPED UP TO BUILD. AND STAY ON THE MODEL SECTION.
> *


TRUE!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HERE YOU GO SMALLZ ! 


TIME OUT FELLAS AND GET TO BUILDING  BEFORE SmALLz Cracks the wips !


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Smallz

So this topic is for pics only. What about all the other bullshit threads people start about dumb shit and it causes a big arguement. Y not ask or say here also? This thread can be usefull and fun. U did a good thing by starting a random thread Beto. But pics only????? Come on don't take it personal like this guy..........


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I like the skulls in this 1 ! Thought about adding just them to my left arm and finish it out ! 










If Ryan has a chance to post he also has a ton of great art pics that can be used for decals !


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 07:51 PM~11530904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I added this as my background wallpaper on my computer and it looks killer. wish i had more computers to add this pics to them as wallpapers.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 10:15 PM~11531093
> *So this topic is for pics only. What about all the other bullshit threads people start about dumb shit and it causes a big arguement. Y not ask or say here also? This thread can be usefull and fun. U did a good thing by starting a random thread Beto. But pics only????? Come on don't take it personal like this guy..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BETOS say that guys already you bro ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 07:15 PM~11531093
> *So this topic is for pics only. What about all the other bullshit threads people start about dumb shit and it causes a big arguement. Y not ask or say here also? This thread can be usefull and fun. U did a good thing by starting a random thread Beto. But pics only????? Come on don't take it personal like this guy..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PLEASE DO NOT JINKS THE AGRUEMENT IN HERE. LET'S KEEP THIS FRIENDLY. MORE PICS LESS TALKING LESS FIGHTING. NO ONE SAID NO TALKING. LET'S JUST KEEP IT FRIENDLY TALK. 

BTW! DID YOU GET THE FISH BACK?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Add this to your shop Beto ! 










Print it out then add plastic around it like a poster saver !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 05:17 PM~11531100
> *I like  the  skulls  in this  1  !  Thought  about  adding  just  them  to  my  left  arm  and  finish it  out !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If  Ryan  has  a  chance  to post  he  also  has  a  ton  of  great  art  pics  that  can  be  used  for  decals !
> *


i've been saving a couple of these...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 10:01 PM~11530985
> *Ur totally right Mini. Im not trying to be a killjoy at all. But this website is full of inspiration and some of these guys still don't build shit. Hell, I like the pics but all im trying to do is put a little something on everyones minds. Especially the younger builders who are easily distracted.
> *


im not one of them.. my models [IMO] are one of my main prioritys except skool.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 10:17 PM~11531100
> *I like  the  skulls  in this  1  !  Thought  about  adding  just  them  to  my  left  arm  and  finish it  out !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If  Ryan  has  a  chance  to post  he  also  has  a  ton  of  great  art  pics  that  can  be  used  for  decals !
> *


you got a whole folder of art work like this??


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 07:22 PM~11531143
> *Add  this  to  your  shop  Beto !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Print it  out  then  add  plastic  around  it  like  a  poster saver  !
> *


I LIKE THAT JUST WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR. WILL CHANGE IT A LITTLE. MY FRIEND JUST STARTED HIS T SHIRT BUSINESS. I WILL SHOW THAT TO HIM.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well if anything.... finally there is a topic where beto and mini can play together nicely


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 09:25 PM~11531177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS!!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 


i cant wait for this to be casted :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2008, 07:24 PM~11531166
> *well if anything.... finally there is a topic where beto and mini can play together nicely
> *


MY GOALS IS TO GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE, RIGHT MINI. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

hey mini you got any art like that with mopars? or can you find em?


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2008, 10:24 PM~11531166
> *well if anything.... finally there is a topic where beto and mini can play together nicely
> *


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 10:26 PM~11531196
> *MY GOALS IS TO GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE, RIGHT MINI. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 07:28 PM~11531223
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I was going to have this made in decals for my 4x4 trucks !


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 5 2008, 11:33 PM~11531268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



crazy legs in the wheelchair :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Here you go SPIKE !


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Smallz

> HERE YOU GO SMALLZ !
> TIME OUT FELLAS AND GET TO BUILDING BEFORE SmALLz Cracks the wips !
> 
> Ur right Mini. I don't want to turn into this guy...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man i use to have a ton of these shirts back in the mid 90's ! 

If i am not mistaken i think BIGGS was part this !


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 10:35 PM~11531290
> *Here  you  go  SPIKE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

An't that the LA Potatoe head toy ! They call LIL SPUD ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 10:38 PM~11531318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 tdmc!

i been wantin one of those...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 10:41 PM~11531349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 its a boy!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2008, 11:42 PM~11531353
> *:0 its a boy!
> *


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Not clear enough for a decal but a wall poster would work for the DIO builders


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lb808

My play ground.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## lb808

If you want to see this in PERSON. I can take you ther. YES, REALLY. PM me.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

The coastline by AIR.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 5 2008, 10:41 PM~11531346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this an avalanche?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 5 2008, 11:51 PM~11531430
> *My play ground.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *



wish i was there


----------



## lb808

More of the Napali coastline. Only on KAUAI.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lb808

VAI.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 5 2008, 08:54 PM~11531461
> *this an avalanche?
> *


No its an Escalade.


----------



## lb808

HONU.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 5 2008, 08:54 PM~11531461
> *this an avalanche?
> *


 :no: Its an Escalade EXT


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lb808

Ni'A.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lb808

Some fuckin "LAME" same ol' same ol'. Sunset I see everyday. :biggrin: 




Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11531514
> *:cheesy:
> *


NOW U SHOW UP!!! JUST CUZ RANDUMB TOPIC






































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 08:54 PM~11531469
> *wish i was there
> *


If you ever get to KAUAI,HI. I can take you right to the very spot. It's better in real life bro'.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 5 2008, 10:59 PM~11531521
> *NOW U SHOW UP!!! JUST CUZ RANDUMB TOPIC
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2008, 10:01 PM~11531548
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 6 2008, 12:00 AM~11531537
> *If you ever get to KAUAI,HI. I can take you right to the very spot. It's better in real life bro'.
> *



ima start saveing now


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:02 PM~11531555
> *:biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol :biggrin: lol
> *


i just wanted to be generous and let some of you catch up, i see it hasnt helped :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

bad azz set up


----------



## lb808

This the shit I have to wake up too in the MORNING. :biggrin: My back yard.



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Models IV Life

MINI DID YOU SEE THE 3 CARS THAT ARE IN MY "LIL FINEST" COLLECTION!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 11:03 PM~11531565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are bringin back memories from when i was like 13 :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 6 2008, 12:03 AM~11531570
> *i just wanted to be generous and let some of you catch up, i see it hasnt helped  :biggrin:
> *



im tryin over here :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 6 2008, 12:03 AM~11531575
> *This the shit I have to wake up too in the MORNING. :biggrin:  My back yard.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *



your a lucky dude mayne :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 11:04 PM~11531584
> *im tryin over here :biggrin:
> *


i was doin that in a week :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 5 2008, 11:04 PM~11531577
> *MINI DID YOU SEE THE 3 CARS THAT ARE IN MY "LIL FINEST" COLLECTION!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yup ! :biggrin: Great pic by the way !


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 11:06 PM~11531601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint that nimsters?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 6 2008, 12:06 AM~11531599
> *i was doin that in a week :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



my photobucket isnt that big yet :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 6 2008, 12:06 AM~11531612
> *aint that nimsters?
> *



couldnt tell ya........ but i did get most my pics from layitlow tho


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 6 2008, 12:07 AM~11531617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: thats too funny


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :twak: :angry:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Another cool screen saver !


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 11:09 PM~11531636
> *:roflmao:  thats too funny
> *


thats his baby picture :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2008, 11:10 PM~11531637
> *:0 :twak: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BB GUNS SUCK ASS !


----------



## [email protected]

WTF?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 11:11 PM~11531652
> *BB GUNS  SUCK  ASS  !
> *


hope they got a big boys gun next time i see one of them around the car


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 6 2008, 12:10 AM~11531648
> *thats his baby picture  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 5 2008, 09:03 PM~11531575
> *This the shit I have to wake up too in the MORNING. :biggrin:  My back yard.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *



Same spot 5 minutes ago.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## tyhodge07

another good one


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 6 2008, 12:12 AM~11531666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 


WELCOME TO THE PARTY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Here's another pic for the DIO builders !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Smallz




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]

I LOVE THIS CAR MAN!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 5 2008, 11:15 PM~11531695-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:15 PM~11531698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we'll let that one slide cuz that looks good :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

eh lb808..... cannot forget the wesside


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Bogyoke

*M41 LR Bulldog*


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 6 2008, 12:06 AM~11531612
> *aint that nimsters?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Sep 5 2008, 11:18 PM~11531735
> *:yes:
> *


thought it was, his has a mean lock up in the rear. that isnt all the way i dont think either


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 5 2008, 06:17 PM~11531726
> *M41 LR Bulldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MARKY MARK'S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 6 2008, 12:19 AM~11531743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH SHIPPED! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tyhodge07

cant wait to see these drivin down the streets


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 6 2008, 12:20 AM~11531758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I READ THIS BOOK AND ITS GREAT! IF YOU CANT WIRE UP, AND PLUMB A SYSTEM AFTER READING THIS BOOK........ YOU A RETARD :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2008, 09:17 PM~11531724
> *eh lb808..... cannot forget the wesside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 YOKS


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2008, 06:20 PM~11531758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its amazing how many of the lowrider builders on here really need pics like this.... so many setups plumbed wrong u can tell they never owned or hooked up their own pumps.....


----------



## [email protected]

GOIN UP?


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 5 2008, 06:23 PM~11531793
> * YOKS
> *


makua lookin down towards "prays"


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 6 2008, 12:25 AM~11531805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF?

THAT BETTER BE PHOTOSHOPPED?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2008, 11:24 PM~11531797
> *its amazing how many of the lowrider builders on here really need pics like this.... so many setups plumbed wrong u can tell they never owned or hooked up their own pumps.....
> *


i was lost until i owned my first setup, i was around my buddies brothers and his buddies rides when i was young, b ut never cared to learn how they were hooked up, just wanted to see them in action


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 11:26 PM~11531823
> *WTF?
> 
> THAT BETTER BE PHOTOSHOPPED?
> *


ya its a photoshop lol


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## spikekid999

idea for the dio guys, this is one of the 2 chairs in our garage, other chair is the matchin racin seat


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]

THIS THREAD IS GREAT! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2008, 12:34 AM~11531907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 09:34 PM~11531907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fieldtrip???  :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 5 2008, 11:37 PM~11531930
> *Fieldtrip???   :dunno:
> *


Naw a day at the show back in June ! 


Large dude way in the back BIG C , front row left to right 

Tony Stewert, Joker808, Minidreams Inc., Bic C's brother Hearse Driver also known as YOUCANTFADEME .


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollinoldskoo

are we back???


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11531890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2008, 11:45 PM~11531991
> *are we back???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We were never gone ! *JUST RELOCATED !* :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2008, 09:46 PM~11532003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 5 2008, 09:54 PM~11532075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diecast?


----------



## ElRafa

:0


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 5 2008, 10:55 PM~11532087
> *diecast?
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2008, 12:55 AM~11532080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THATS BAD AS FUCK


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 5 2008, 10:04 PM~11532175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*IM RICK JAMES BITCH!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
Poster Posts 
[email protected] 104 
Minidreams Inc. 101 
betoscustoms 97 
BiggC 45 
CNDYBLU66SS 36 
spikekid999 35 
rodburner1974 33 
MayhemKustomz 31 
MARINATE 31 
408models 30 
lb808 29 
rollinoldskoo 24 
BODINE 24 
Smallz 23 
tyhodge07 20 
CHR1S619 20 
Mr.1/16th 18 
mcloven 15 
ElRafa 13 
phatras 6 
Models IV Life 5 
PINK86REGAL 3 
raystrey 3 
EVIL C 2 
josh 78 2 
Waco 2 
BigPoppa 1 
Bogyoke 1 
xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1 
bigbearlocos 1 
g-body lowlow


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2008, 01:07 AM~11532222
> *Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster Posts
> 
> [email protected] 104
> 
> Minidreams Inc. 101
> betoscustoms 97
> BiggC 45
> CNDYBLU66SS 36
> spikekid999 35
> rodburner1974 33
> MayhemKustomz 31
> MARINATE 31
> 408models 30
> lb808 29
> rollinoldskoo 24
> BODINE 24
> Smallz 23
> tyhodge07 20
> CHR1S619 20
> Mr.1/16th 18
> mcloven 15
> ElRafa 13
> phatras 6
> Models IV Life 5
> PINK86REGAL 3
> raystrey 3
> EVIL C 2
> josh 78 2
> Waco 2
> BigPoppa 1
> Bogyoke 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> bigbearlocos 1
> g-body lowlow
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 5 2008, 10:09 PM~11532250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 5 2008, 10:11 PM~11532279
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 6 2008, 12:09 AM~11532250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool pic Pancho ! And i like the tack trick for set post . Very cool idea ! I bet  the clear ones would like like a floating display .


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## lb808

My future ex wife and my next wife.




Hosted on Fotki


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 6 2008, 01:16 AM~11532326
> *
> Hosted on Fotki
> *




DUDE THATS GREAT


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## base905

peep the car in the water









this is a spot were we all do graffiti under a highway


----------



## ElRafa




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you must watch this !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8ZsP4YYgTM


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Waco

My 78 Lincoln i just bought, will b home soon from Canada and then off to CandyMan n Corpus Christi,TX


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2008, 12:33 AM~11532486
> *you  must  watch  this  !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8ZsP4YYgTM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## base905

couple cars my dad owned back in the day









73 olds cutlass, 64 chevelle, 74 monte carlo


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you have to watch the first one to find the second 1 funny !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgpu-RwUfLk


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 6 2008, 12:36 AM~11532513
> *My 78 Lincoln i just bought, will b home soon from Canada and then off to CandyMan n Corpus Christi,TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT ! Here comes ROLLIN TEXAS !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2008, 12:39 AM~11532543
> *you have  to  watch  the  first  one  to  find  the  second  1  funny !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgpu-RwUfLk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Waco

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This Little gril is funny as shit ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAYWPV3F41Y


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 6 2008, 12:43 AM~11532578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Chip Foose's full production car ! $80,000 you can pick the motor you want and the color ! ALL METAL and the wiating list as of june 08 was 234 people ! 

Dude about to make some jack ! He took this car to B&J and put up the right to the very frist car i can't remember what it brought but with 200 people wanting 1 also it must of been a car worth getting !


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2008, 01:48 AM~11532626
> *Chip  Foose's  full production  car !  $80,000  you  can  pick  the  motor  you  want  and  the  color  !  ALL  METAL  and  the  wiating  list  as  of  june  08  was  234 people !
> 
> Dude  about  to make  some  jack !  He  took  this  car  to  B&J  and  put  up  the  right  to  the  very  frist  car    i  can't remember  what  it  brought  but  with  200 people wanting  1  also  it  must  of  been  a  car  worth  getting !
> *



DIDNT HE MAKE ONE FOR THE RIDDLER? OR WON THE RIDDLER WITH SOMETHING LIKE THIS?


----------



## Waco

All i gotta Say is that [email protected] BIRTH is a POST WHORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbgWi-fv9Hc


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 6 2008, 01:50 AM~11532647
> *All i gotta Say is that [email protected] BIRTH is a POST WHORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: I LOVE THREADS LIKE THIS MAYNE....... WHAT CAN I SAY? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## g-body lowlow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pj2Nutu5v8
lmao


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 10:48 PM~11532626
> *Chip  Foose's  full production  car !  $80,000  you  can  pick  the  motor  you  want  and  the  color  !  ALL  METAL  and  the  wiating  list  as  of  june  08  was  234 people !
> 
> Dude  about  to make  some  jack !  He  took  this  car  to  B&J  and  put  up  the  right  to  the  very  frist  car    i  can't remember  what  it  brought  but  with  200 people wanting  1  also  it  must  of  been  a  car  worth  getting !
> *


their was 2 of them at the goodguys car show.


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Waco

:yes: :yes: :yes: :loco:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2008, 01:51 AM~11532653
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbgWi-fv9Hc
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## lb808

This shit is KOOL  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJkFq4KFBU0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 6 2008, 01:55 AM~11532695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THAT WOULD BE A COOL ASS POWERWHEELS FOR THE KIDS MAN!


----------



## BiggC




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 6 2008, 12:56 AM~11532697
> *This shit is KOOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJkFq4KFBU0
> *


Thats kick ass !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 12:02 AM~11532749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYxu_MQSTTY


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTqsV3q7rRU


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHbYTm8U1v8


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kXOg23pGeA


----------



## BiggC




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2008, 01:06 AM~11532779
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYxu_MQSTTY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## BiggC




----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 5 2008, 11:02 PM~11532752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sts turbo loo it up its the shit i wanna put two on my sleeper roadmaster :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## jevries

First lowrider bike 1992.









Second lowrider bike 1994









Figurine driveway ollie 1989

One word of advise: *KIDS ARE WATCHING TOO!*


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 5 2008, 11:23 PM~11532891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First lowrider bike 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second lowrider bike 1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figurine driveway ollie 1989
> 
> One word of advise: KIDS ARE WATCHING TOO!
> *



I am going to have to agree with jevries. this is a model section if I wanted to see half naked bitches there is a shit load off those threads on off topic. this started off good with ramdum shots models , cars and some of us but now its a soft porn fest.....


and before anyone of you say it I sound masss puto


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 6 2008, 12:30 AM~11532942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 6 2008, 01:34 AM~11532975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks cool. I still say they should've went with that front end.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 6 2008, 01:36 AM~11532982
> *That looks cool.  I still say they should've went with that front end.
> *


that and made it a 2 door to make the "purists" happy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was just thinkin that spike lol


----------



## BODINE

i like magnums :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 6 2008, 01:38 AM~11533000
> *i was just thinkin that spike lol
> *


honestly i dont care they made it a 4 door. and the "purists" IMO are just retarded, cuz the charger had the 66-67 body, 68-70 body, then 71-73 had a similar body with subtle differences, then in 75-76 i think there was the late b-body version which was the same as the chrysler cordobas, then in the 80s, they had the gay FWD fast back version :uh:


----------



## Kirby

Who was it who had one of those baby strollers that looks like a car? Where could i find those and what are they called?


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

1 of my all time fav vedios !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDcKsrVUw0I


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rodburner1974

days long gone....


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## rodburner1974

the hell Beto! i had those magazines , i slobbered over the Goodrich ad back then!


----------



## rodburner1974

CLICK HERE TO BE KUSTOMIZED!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 12:54 AM~11533363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's sick!! :0


----------



## betoscustoms

THANK YOU J  AND BOB, 

THERE'S ABOUT 5 MORE CARS THAT I DID. ACCIDENTLY TOSSED THE PICTURES WHILE MOVING YEARS AGO.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 03:14 AM~11533426
> *THANK YOU J   AND silent BOB,
> 
> THERE'S ABOUT 5 MORE CARS THAT I DID. ACCIDENTLY TOSSED THE PICTURES WHILE MOVING YEARS AGO.
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## betoscustoms

HOTEL I WORK FOR


----------



## rollindeep408

> I LOVE THIS CAR MAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> you should have seen it when he started it lol you would apreciate it even more the pic in the shop was a night i buffed it out i miss that car
> :tears:


----------



## betoscustoms

IS THIS AN EL CAMINO?


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

My place of work. Poipu @ the point. Daimond resorts. I get to look at the ocean ,everyday. :cheesy: 



Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## jevries

Backbumper baby!  Bangkok.








Note and me at Car Dance lowrider shop Bangkok.









































Hong Kong
















Kentoys creative office Hong Kong.


----------



## mcloven




----------



## kykustoms




----------



## mcloven




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 :0 where u been?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 6 2008, 09:04 AM~11534045
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 where u been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nniicceeee


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 12:49 AM~11533344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
i want on of those boxes


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 01:49 AM~11533344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




MORE PICS MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## jevries

Right side '63 Chevy, Yangon, Burma.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 6 2008, 08:54 AM~11534178
> *:0  :0  :0
> i want on of those boxes
> *


the 62 comes with one and im thinkin the 70 monte carlo has one to both on the decal sheet


----------



## customcoupe68

HAHA, awesome!! i like the turn signal


----------



## kykustoms




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 08:21 AM~11534290
> *the 62 comes with one and im thinkin the 70 monte carlo has one to both on the decal sheet
> *


Included in the kit? Awsome!


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 01:14 AM~11533426
> *THANK YOU J   AND BOB,
> 
> THERE'S ABOUT 5 MORE CARS THAT I DID. ACCIDENTLY TOSSED THE PICTURES WHILE MOVING YEARS AGO.
> *


that's killer bro, did the board come up with the magazines when you did that contest or how did you find them all.


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 6 2008, 10:54 AM~11534178
> *:0  :0  :0
> i want on of those boxes
> *


i've got the 70 monte one :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## mcloven

ugh all those donks are ugly


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MrPhotographer06

i want a 70-72 monte kit..baddd lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I


----------



## [email protected]

for those 210 post cars commin out soon


----------



## MrPhotographer06

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 01:24 PM~11534581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ya know..i've always wanted a dart... 

one of my dream cars too =]


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

holy shit! :0


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think dropped at birth does a lot of.....
































































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey beto.... congrats on that magazine coverage of your work... i never knew you did that stuff before.... great job... i remember seeing most of those cars in LRM...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 6 2008, 11:24 AM~11534577
> *ugh all those donks are ugly
> *




i like em. so do the people who took the pictures...or else there wouldnt be pictures...

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 6 2008, 07:51 AM~11534708
> *i like em. so do the people who took the pictures...or else there wouldnt be pictures...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



go post it on east coast ryders then


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 11:55 AM~11534721
> *go post it on east coast ryders then
> *



thats were some of them came from (other than my 68) but thanks for the look out

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ev1SFwbgy4


----------



## customcoupe68

sweet blazer!!


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LlGdrtB74


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b9k8pP_WR8&feature=related


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTQkeu3afho&feature=related


----------



## mcloven

me on the 4 wheeler http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW2_phqJKII


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 6 2008, 11:26 AM~11534873
> *me on the 4 wheeler http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW2_phqJKII
> *


 :0 i got a blaster too look
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARDOuZRK_wg
and yea im fat i kno lol


----------



## rodburner1974

not starting anything......i hate donks, but i GOTTA know.....how the hell do you get into them out of them without falling on your ass and getting laughed at? is there a rope ladder inside? i mean the ones that are at least 4 ft off the ground...looks like you would grab on and start pulling on anything you can , kicking your legs and shit to get up there LOL


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 6 2008, 11:46 AM~11534955
> *not starting anything......i hate donks, but i GOTTA know.....how the hell do you get into them out of them without falling on your ass and getting laughed at? is there a rope ladder inside? i mean the ones that are at least 4 ft off the ground...looks like you would grab on and start pulling on anything you can , kicking your legs and shit to get up there LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 6 2008, 01:50 PM~11534968
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: it all makes sense now.....


----------



## MKD904

12 Years ago


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

Coming soon!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa8Kxu_1oEQ


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 6 2008, 12:16 PM~11535092
> *Coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get the wheels on the 300? those are sick


----------



## 408models

*NOT SURE WHAT CAR I SHOULD PUT THESE ON*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:

get a 4 dr box from modelhaus and make garfield just better!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 6 2008, 11:26 AM~11535141
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> get a 4 dr box from modelhaus and make garfield just better!!
> *


:nono: NO DONKS! THINKIN OF MAYBE A CHEVELL BUT RIMS A LIL TUCKED


----------



## kykustoms

i saw those on a diecast at kmart i almost picked it up lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 01:52 PM~11534715
> *
> *


Michigan truck.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Another nice ride at work. Although not a fan of Jags


----------



## mcloven

bad ass 72 impala


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## mcloven




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 6 2008, 03:49 PM~11535271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Postin pics of my work? Lol


----------



## MrPhotographer06

i've got a buddy..who i bet his 4wheeler can beat your blaster =D

YZF 450....

fully custom straight motor..ran on the dyno a couple months ago and ran 135 in the 1/4 

=P


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MrPhotographer06_@Sep 6 2008, 03:57 PM~11535311
> *i've got a buddy..who i bet his 4wheeler can beat your blaster =D
> 
> YZF 450....
> 
> fully custom straight motor..ran on the dyno a couple months ago and ran 135 in the 1/4
> 
> =P
> *


?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2008, 12:25 PM~11535139
> *NOT SURE WHAT CAR I SHOULD PUT THESE ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED MEW SOME OF THESE :biggrin: 


































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Pancho, is that 4 door big body finished? I wanna see more pix.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 02:25 PM~11535134
> *where did you get the wheels on the 300? those are sick
> *


parts box :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 6 2008, 01:11 PM~11535380
> *Pancho, is that 4 door big body finished?  I wanna see more pix.
> *



:angry:  :nosad: :nosad: :biggrin: 

I THINK THAT WILL BE MY NEXT PROJECT .


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 6 2008, 12:46 PM~11534955
> *not starting anything......i hate donks, but i GOTTA know.....how the hell do you get into them out of them without falling on your ass and getting laughed at? is there a rope ladder inside? i mean the ones that are at least 4 ft off the ground...looks like you would grab on and start pulling on anything you can , kicking your legs and shit to get up there LOL
> *




....the same way you would a 4x4 truck...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 6 2008, 02:00 PM~11534747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Classic cars destroyed. Nice way to ruin a couple Chevelle's.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 6 2008, 03:02 PM~11535681
> *Classic cars destroyed.  Nice way to ruin a couple Chevelle's.
> *



thats your opinion. dont get caught up. just keep postin some shit.


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude..... let it die.....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11537443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE TO CAST ON OF THESE, GRAND PRIX HARDTOP


----------



## betoscustoms

ANYONE HAVE MORE GRAND PRIX PICS? POST EM


----------



## [email protected]

2 of the baddest bikes ever built, imo.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 08:36 PM~11537514
> *2 of the baddest bikes ever built, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that foo is fuckin a sick ass builder
i seen him on the motorcycle buildoff show
and his bikes are like 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 07:36 PM~11537514
> *2 of the baddest bikes ever built, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADDEST AND KOOLEST, HE WAS READY TO LEAVE AND HE NOTICED I BOUGHT A TSHIRT FROM HIS SHOP, I LOOKED OVER AND HE WALKED OVER AND SIGNED IT AND HE LET ME TAKE A PIC WITH HIM. MOST CELEB WOULD HAVE WLAKED AWAY. I'LL POST PIC LATER, I'M AT WORK.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 05:33 PM~11537494
> *ANYONE HAVE MORE GRAND PRIX PICS? POST EM
> *


need a master?  i got a 2nd one in the works with trunk closed....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Sep 6 2008, 11:29 PM~11537477-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE TO CAST ON OF THESE, GRAND PRIX HARDTOP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those GP's are bad ass. I have always liked those body styles.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoscustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 11:42 PM~11537549
> *BADDEST AND KOOLEST, HE WAS READY TO LEAVE AND HE NOTICED I BOUGHT A TSHIRT FROM HIS SHOP, I LOOKED OVER AND HE WALKED OVER AND SIGNED IT AND HE LET ME TAKE A PIC WITH HIM. MOST CELEB WOULD HAVE WLAKED AWAY. I'LL POST PIC LATER, I'M AT WORK.
> *


Didnt he get busted for something and go to jail a few years ago? Ok here is a link i just found.
http://www.thebeachcruiser.com/blog/2008/0...see-delays.html


----------



## BiggC

Martin Bro Bikes are the shit!!


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 6 2008, 09:25 PM~11537823
> *Martin Bro Bikes are the shit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup Martin BRO. are the shits. Right up there with NESS and Yaffe.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 11:26 PM~11537463
> *dude..... let it die.....
> *



who me? :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

west coast choppers

















went there with a buddy to get some of jesse's rims and met him
sorry no pics due to the fact i didn't have a digital cam back then

arlen ness

















this foo has some sweet bikes
seen him on motorcycle buildoff as well


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 6 2008, 08:32 PM~11537862
> *Yup Martin BRO. are the shits. Right up there with NESS and Yaffe.
> *


ARLEN NESS HAS A NEW KOOL SHOP NEAR HERE. ON THE SECOND FLOOR HE'S GOT ALL HIS SHOW BIKES.


----------



## betoscustoms

HOW ABOUT INDIAN LARRY, HE HAD SOME NICE OLD SCHOOL BIKES


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 09:36 PM~11537885
> *HOW ABOUT INDIAN LARRY, HE HAD SOME NICE OLD SCHOOL BIKES
> *


its a shame that hes gone :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## [email protected]

ok betto........ did some searchin for ya bro.  

grand prix pics in different positions.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

hoodstars whip


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## SlammdSonoma




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

thats all i could find for now bro  

hope this helps in some kina a way, so we can get a prix casted sometime soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats it fells i got to get back to work ! Enjoy your night !


----------



## [email protected]

the homie marinate should like this........ 

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3f...et_capriceg.jpg[/img]




































one of the baddest boxes ive ever seen  


*
THE BIG M 
[/COLOR][/SIZE]*


----------



## MARINATE

SOON


----------



## [email protected]

IS THAT BOX STILL A PART OF MAJESTICS ANYMORE? I HEARD HOMMIE TWINN SOLD IT


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 11:23 PM~11538200
> *IS THAT BOX STILL A PART OF MAJESTICS ANYMORE?  I HEARD HOMMIE TWINN SOLD IT
> *


IT'S IN NORTH CAROLINA I THINK


----------



## pancho1969

> 2 of the baddest bikes ever built, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY VIDS OF THIS BIKE ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2008, 01:25 AM~11538211
> *IT'S IN NORTH CAROLINA I THINK
> *



HOMIE GOT IT WITHOUT THE SET UP AND THE WHHELS DIDNT HE?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

last quicky !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]

> 2 of the baddest bikes ever built, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY VIDS OF THIS BIKE ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO TO YOUTUBE AND TYPE IN BILLY LANE, MIGHT FIND SOMETHING.
> 
> HE DID SAY ON THAT BIKER BUILDOFF SHOW THAT EACH WHEEL BEARING FOR THAT BIKE COST 10GRAND EACH THO.
> 
> MEAN ASS BIKE
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2008, 01:29 AM~11538226
> *last  quicky  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS TOO FUNNY


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2008, 01:30 AM~11538233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MINI DO YOU STILL HAVE THAT BLACK AND YELLOW ELCO? WITH THE CHIC ON THE HOOD?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 11:28 PM~11538223
> *HOMIE GOT IT WITHOUT THE SET UP AND THE WHHELS DIDNT HE?
> *


IT WAS IN THERE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2008, 01:34 AM~11538255
> *IT WAS IN THERE
> *



I KNOW HE CHANGED THE WHEELS THO........ HOMIE LOVES HIS DAYTONS AND ZENEITHS :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

THANKS DROPPED, I REALLY LIKE THAT STYLE, I HAD A '78 BURGUNDY WITH 1/4 WHITE TOP AND WHITE INTERIOR FROM FACTORY I ADDED SOME SOME 13's, GAVE IT TO MY BROTHER AND HE TOTALED IT IN A WEEK.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Linc

hey dropped, that regulator show up yet?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 7 2008, 01:38 AM~11538268
> *THANKS DROPPED, I REALLY LIKE THAT STYLE, I HAD A '78 BURGUNDY WITH 1/4 WHITE TOP AND WHITE INTERIOR FROM FACTORY I ADDED SOME SOME 13's, GAVE IT TO MY BROTHER AND HE TOTALED IT IN A WEEK.
> *



no prob. bro....... i had a 84, all white with a 1/4 white top, clean tan interior, the monto ened up shittin the bed on me and i didnt have the loot at the time to put a new one in, so i ended up sellin it cheap. i miss that car man.

i just love grand prixs, from the early 70's to the mid 80's, best years i think


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 7 2008, 01:41 AM~11538280
> *hey dropped, that regulator show up yet?
> *



not yet, i hope no ones holdin my mail :biggrin: j/k bro


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

i love this year monte too


----------



## betoscustoms

YOU'LL REACH 500 BY SUNDAY NIGHT :biggrin: 

[email protected] 229 
Minidreams Inc. 126 
betoscustoms 118 
BiggC 85 
spikekid999 60 
CNDYBLU66SS 50 
rodburner1974 43 
MayhemKustomz 38 
lb808 37 
MARINATE 35 
CHR1S619 33 
408models 32 
rollinoldskoo 29 
BODINE 28 
Smallz 24 
mcloven 21 
ElRafa 20 
tyhodge07 20 
Mr.1/16th 18 
customcoupe68 11 
Waco 8 
kykustoms 6 
g-body lowlow 6 
phatras 6 
Models IV Life 5 
pancho1969 5 
jevries 4 
raystrey 4 
Bogyoke 3 
EVIL C 3 
MrPhotographer06 3 
PINK86REGAL 3 
undead white boy 3 
SCOOBY SNACKS 3 
BigPoppa 2 
base905 2 
josh 78 2 
MKD904 2 
Linc 1 
xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1 
bigbearlocos 1 
87burb 1 
rollindeep408 1 
SlammdSonoma 1


----------



## [email protected]

haha i dont know, im not aloud to post the half naked chics, so i gotta look for more wips, so i dont know about that :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

sorry for the skin kids! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

badazz


----------



## [email protected]

:nono:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## VItreryda

were did ya snatch those pics?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 6 2008, 09:25 PM~11537823
> *Martin Bro Bikes are the shit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit looks like it's organic! Sick style!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Sep 7 2008, 06:43 AM~11538902
> *were did ya  snatch those pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got them off lowrider mag. site  it was on like page 10, of the pics.

bad ass wip tho


----------



## jevries

Takashi 








Me and Beto








Armando Flores, me and Big poppa, Las vegas 2007.








Joe from Pegasus, Joelle and me.


----------



## jevries

Me and Luis Miranda from Miranda's Customs, Phoenix, AZ, 2007.








































Luis' '64 Imp.


----------



## customcoupe68

awesome pics!!!


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.lostamerica.com/wheels.html


----------



## jevries

the Pegasus 1/10 scale vacform mold.








lowrider 110CC scooter with hydro's. Bangkok 2007.


----------



## caprice on dz

damn, 58 pages in four days, talk about a hot topic.










she's still got a long ways to go yet


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 7 2008, 10:21 AM~11539941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, nice, nice!! :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2008, 10:28 AM~11539989
> *Nice, nice, nice!! :cheesy:
> *


i got more pics but their blurry :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## jevries

TRAVEL








Enjoy the silence, Bagan, Burma 2007. Thousands of temples.








The kids from Bagan.








MadMax vehicles...


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2008, 09:39 AM~11540044
> *TRAVEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the silence, Bagan, Burma 2007. Thousands of temples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids from Bagan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadMax vehicles...
> *


Great shots!
The green _truck_ is made from Roto-Tillers!


----------



## jevries

Phoenix, AZ, 2007









Mario is getting his ride ready for a roll.








At Miranda's customs


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey Jevries post up the vedio of you hittin them Caddy switches !


----------



## jevries

Meeting Frank Garcia of City Life model shop.








































































Heavens playground! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2008, 10:53 AM~11540109
> *Hey  Jevries  post  up  the  vedio  of  you    hittin  them  Caddy  switches  !
> *


 :biggrin: Jevries hitting the switches....carefully :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2008, 12:07 PM~11540171
> *Meeting Frank Garcia of City Life model shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavens playground! :biggrin:
> *



FRANKS A COOL CAT, DUDE GOTS SOME BADASS MODELS


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 7 2008, 12:34 PM~11540023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the green car?

is the gold one a plymouth and the orange one a dodge?


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

where did wagonguy go? he hasnt been on since like forever...


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 7 2008, 01:53 PM~11540409
> *where did wagonguy go? he hasnt been on since like forever...
> *



he was not able to get online and checking from a library computer for awhile....said he would be back when he could, things not going so great for him i guess.


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## TIME MACHINE

Bought this when I went to the Philippines... Made out of tin and these kids were selling um on the streets... :cheesy: 


























There called Jeepney


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Something I snapped at our last meeting...


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 7 2008, 01:16 PM~11540528
> *Something I snapped at our last meeting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SICK. i like that..


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Fast & Furious 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdSnZvseggw


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 7 2008, 02:16 PM~11540528
> *Something I snapped at our last meeting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TRaK Member Tom Kren


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 7 2008, 12:15 PM~11540522
> *Bought this when I went to the Philippines...  Made out of tin and these kids were selling um on the streets...  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There called Jeepney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool pics!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Another one of those nice cars i get to play with at work. Amg supercharged. Pretty quick.


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## MayhemKustomz

One of my favorite builds i have done so far. Sorry for the shitty pics.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 7 2008, 12:34 PM~11540023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the green car?

is the gold one a plymouth and the orange one a dodge?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 01:29 PM~11540912
> *what the green car?
> 
> is the gold one a plymouth and the orange one a dodge?
> *


Don't know. All I know is that they're from amigos car club.


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 7 2008, 11:15 AM~11540522
> *Bought this when I went to the Philippines...  Made out of tin and these kids were selling um on the streets...  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. I've got a couple of these too. cool.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 7 2008, 07:14 PM~11541813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dude this is badazz...... i had to look at it twice....... haha very cool pic


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 7 2008, 05:14 PM~11541813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wow...thats aweosme dude...thought i was trippin for a min..


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 7 2008, 03:37 PM~11541945-->
> 
> 
> 
> dude this is badazz...... i had to look at it twice....... haha very cool pic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-customcoupe68_@Sep 7 2008, 03:40 PM~11541968
> *wow...thats aweosme dude...thought i was trippin for a min..
> *


Yeah, those are some great lookin props


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 7 2008, 04:00 PM~11540760
> *TRaK Member Tom Kren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HE IS ALSO IN THE NORTHCOAST AUTOMOTIVE MODELERS. HERE IN CLEVELAND. DOES NICE WORK. SEE HIM TWICE A MONTH. SEE SOME OF OF HIS BUILDS IN PERSON IN PITTSBURGH ON THE 21 OF SEPTEMBER.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2008, 12:09 PM~11540180
> *:biggrin: Jevries hitting the switches....carefully :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



haha awesome!! i bet that was a blast lovethat paint job!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 7 2008, 02:29 PM~11540912
> *what the green car?
> 
> is the gold one a plymouth and the orange one a dodge?
> *


THE GOLD ONE IS A CHEVY! IT'S MY HOMIE'S ALEX FROM AMIGOS OF SAN DEIGO  
THE GREEN IS LA CUCARACHA FROM SAN DIEGO TOO


----------



## spikekid999

whats the orange car?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 7 2008, 08:19 PM~11542578
> *HE IS ALSO IN THE NORTHCOAST AUTOMOTIVE MODELERS. HERE IN CLEVELAND. DOES NICE WORK. SEE HIM TWICE A MONTH. SEE SOME OF OF HIS BUILDS IN PERSON IN PITTSBURGH ON THE 21 OF SEPTEMBER.
> *



Cool, Tom is a super nice guy and builds some sweet models! I saw some in person last year at Toledo also.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 7 2008, 06:19 PM~11542579
> *haha awesome!! i bet that was a blast  lovethat paint job!
> *


Hehehe...I lost my virginity that day... :biggrin: Love that car!Paintjob done by artist Luis Miranda from Miranda's Customs.


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmhDLHqMNzc


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp7EErccYw8&feature=related


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvhUT3pdXJk


----------



## BODINE

DAMN ...5TH GETTIN DOWN


----------



## spikekid999

you know it


----------



## rodburner1974

this is the only black and white i took. the rest are all Sepia Tone.
To answer questions before they rise.....NO, nothing is for sale or trade. Some of it is already sold, i shot these before shipping.
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...tuff-part-2-th/


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0


----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

pittsburgh


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 8 2008, 01:12 PM~11548883
> *pittsburgh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 8 2008, 03:12 PM~11548883
> *pittsburgh
> *




whoop whoop :biggrin: yiz zir.......... good color choice!


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## customcoupe68

sweet LOL


----------



## rodburner1974

umm....wasn't this up to 60 pages? what happened to two of the pages?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 6 2008, 11:11 AM~11535061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this mag. Used to buy all I got my hands on


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 8 2008, 07:06 PM~11551334
> *umm....wasn't this up to 60 pages? what happened to two of the pages?
> *


i bet the women jeff posted got deleted..


----------



## Bogyoke

that's what I was thinking. I looked for those pages but then got bored


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 8 2008, 01:57 PM~11551250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got that kit.... wasted my money...... :angry:


----------



## Bogyoke

haha :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... front suspension is the same as the AMT 55/57 trucks..... stepsides look like shit (compared to the old MPC) and no front bumper


----------



## Bogyoke

but it's a ******* Pick-up. My kit has a wooden plank front bumper included


----------



## Blue s10




----------



## chris mineer




----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## 81cutty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXQ2ZEJmmSY&feature=related


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2008, 11:16 PM~11538146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old san jose ride right there nice ride


----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF




----------



## 49NRS SF

GO NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:uh: um....... yea........... they might be good this year :uh: 


bring them niners to the burgh


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 7 2008, 12:07 PM~11540171
> *Meeting Frank Garcia of City Life model shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavens playground! :biggrin:
> *




I miss City Life Hobbies I got all my stuff their..paint,plating whatever that was model related. Frank is a good guy always gave us tips on painting, foil anything I remember when I first started models I would ask him question how you do this and that. He was cool and answered all my questions. I think his nick name was Cisco Kid and he is now in Intruders C.C. I might be wrong.


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InPoPRfqNWM


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA


----------



## MARINATE

BACK TO BUILDING JEFF


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 9 2008, 08:05 AM~11556849
> *BACK TO BUILDING JEFF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 9 2008, 11:05 AM~11556849
> *BACK TO BUILDING JEFF
> *



IM ON IT BRO....... IM JUST TRYIN TO FIGURE THIS YOUTUBE SHIT OUT!


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA


----------



## [email protected]

REMEMBER THIS SHIT?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygfl0li6OiE


----------



## [email protected]

GOT IT! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

BAD AZZ JAM


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

anyone out there remember these dudes?


----------



## [email protected]

get at me if yiur remember this shit! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## base905

yo bro^^^ try listenin to the GOOD hip hop!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssJa18DEkd4&feature=related


----------



## SlammdSonoma

this jeff dude is a fuckin post slut...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 9 2008, 12:39 PM~11557612
> *yo bro^^^ try listenin to the GOOD hip hop!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssJa18DEkd4&feature=related
> 
> *



gangstarr is the shit........ i just grew up listening to that old gangster rap thats all


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2008, 09:44 AM~11557659
> *gangstarr is the shit........ i just grew up listening to that old gangster rap thats all
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 9 2008, 12:39 PM~11557612
> *yo bro^^^ try listenin to the GOOD hip hop!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssJa18DEkd4&feature=related
> 
> *




ill have to one up ya bro


----------



## [email protected]

got your hip HOP :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

zack is a beast!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

just thought ide show you some real hip hop base


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## spikekid999

get back to building!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 9 2008, 06:47 AM~11556341
> *I miss City Life Hobbies I got all my stuff their..paint,plating whatever that was model related. Frank is a good guy always gave us tips on painting, foil anything I remember when I first started models I would ask him question how you do this and that. He was cool and answered all my questions. I think his nick name was Cisco Kid and he is now in Intruders C.C. I might be wrong.
> *


Frank's a really cool guy! Mario Montano invited Frank to his home so I could meet him which was really great! As soon as Frank put his models on the tabel I recognised them from LRB. Besides being a proffessinal car painter he still paints model cars.
Hope to meet him again next year!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Sep 9 2008, 02:32 AM~11555877
> *GO NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hahaha
thats why the chargers beat you niners at their home stadium
that was a good game


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GREAT PICS BRO!! :biggrin: I MEMBER THOSE MODELS TOO!! THEY STILL LOOK GREAT AFTER ALL THESE YEARS


----------



## [email protected]

found this on youtube............... long lost :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Damn Dropped your on a postin spree :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

DROPPED KNOWS HIS HIP HOP GOOD SHIT HOMIE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 9 2008, 06:07 PM~11560266
> *Damn Dropped your on a postin spree :biggrin:
> *



good shit! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Sep 9 2008, 07:31 PM~11560881
> *DROPPED KNOWS HIS HIP HOP GOOD SHIT HOMIE
> *



comeing from the big NY..... ill take that as a complement


----------



## mcloven

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ywmMO8iilaE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ywmMO8iilaE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## mcloven

how do i embed


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013


----------



## Bogyoke

Hey, that works, Thanks!

*VW Touareg RC 1/87*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 9 2008, 08:21 PM~11561248
> *how do i  embed
> *




*
OWNED
*

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats some cool shit !


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11561168
> *good shit! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

18 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ''79blkmonte'', Linc, texasfunk, rollinoldskoo, phat97yukon, phatras, spikekid999, kykustoms


WHO'S OUT THERE HIDING IN THE SHADOWS TONIGHT ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2008, 10:58 PM~11564157
> *18 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ''79blkmonte'', Linc, texasfunk, rollinoldskoo, phat97yukon, phatras, spikekid999, kykustoms
> WHO'S  OUT THERE  HIDING  IN THE  SHADOWS  TONIGHT  ?
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2008, 12:58 AM~11564157
> *18 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: ''79blkmonte'', Linc, texasfunk, rollinoldskoo, phat97yukon, phatras, spikekid999, kykustoms
> WHO'S  OUT THERE  HIDING  IN THE  SHADOWS  TONIGHT  ?
> *




OH YOU KNOW  :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 9 2008, 11:59 PM~11564172
> *
> *


Eddie what went down with REAL TOO REAL ? You get that shit handled .


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2008, 11:02 PM~11564205
> *Eddie  what  went  down  with    REAL  TOO REAL  ?    You  get  that  shit  handled .
> *


  RAZORED IT :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2008, 11:00 PM~11564193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




more piicccsssss


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 9 2008, 11:52 PM~11564593-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 9 2008, 11:53 PM~11564597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2008, 11:53 PM~11564601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna trade a tiny bit of each? pm me whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 10 2008, 12:57 AM~11564636
> *more piicccsssss
> *


Look in here some where ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=326687&hl=

And the build topic ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=311153&hl=

And just another wagon i done ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=302374&hl=


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999

^^^ thats all my homies work right there


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 10 2008, 03:17 AM~11565240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i would love to take a shit on that seat!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 10 2008, 01:21 AM~11565249
> *^^^ thats all my homies work right there
> *


Really like his style!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

ya i think im gonna have him do a mural or some shit on the trunk of my 5th


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## jevries

TRAVEL

*Indiana Jevries*

















How's that for a pose.... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Very Kool Pics...Jevries! :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 10 2008, 10:13 AM~11566884
> *Very Kool Pics...Jevries!  :0
> *


Thanks bro, that place was stunning to say the least. It's called Angkorwat, Cambodia. Aprox. 100km from where Angelina Jolie has her place.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 10 2008, 09:25 AM~11566988
> *Thanks bro, that place was stunning to say the least. It's called Angkorwat, Cambodia. Aprox. 100km from where Angelina Jolie has her place.
> *


When are you coming to Hawaii? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

TRAVEL

















In Bandung, Indonesia, I met up with Oktaf, great guy. In 2007
he organised the first lowrider bicycle contest in Indonesia. Besides
owning a store he also manufacturers his own bike frames and parts.








The Piston Garage. Oktaf's friend runs this small but very cool shop which
is pretty unique in Indonesia.








































































Freeflow is a great painter! Everything he knows he taught himself which is also
pretty unique in Indonesia.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 10 2008, 10:32 AM~11567036
> *When are you coming to Hawaii?  :biggrin:
> *


ASAP! :biggrin: I will grow a mustach and pose as Magnum on the beach! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 10 2008, 10:37 AM~11567069
> *ASAP! :biggrin: I will grow a mustach and pose as Magnum on the beach! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries

Having fun!
























Twinn's stunning Caprice in 2006.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 10 2008, 09:37 AM~11567069
> *ASAP! :biggrin: I will grow a mustach and pose as Magnum on the beach! :biggrin:
> *


Let me know and I'll give you a personal tour of the Island. I don't have a ferrari but I do have a 63 convertible.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 10 2008, 11:15 AM~11567324
> *Let me know and I'll give you a personal tour of the Island.  I don't have a ferrari but I do have a 63 convertible.
> *


I will def keep this in mind! Thanks for the offer! Maybe next year, who knows? 

Ooh, I forgot...Fook that Ferrari!...I rather cruise in a convertible '63. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 10 2008, 02:21 PM~11567918
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEy does anyone here have the GTA San Andreas game for the pc ? Been watching some you tube shit and its got some wild game mods ! Thinking of picking it up and wanted to kow if anyone else has it yet ?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 10 2008, 02:35 PM~11568583
> *
> Hosted on Fotki
> *




nniicceee


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 10 2008, 03:35 PM~11568583
> *
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


ive got the blue one hangin on my wall right now


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## VintageTin

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 10 2008, 01:21 PM~11567918
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Sep 10 2008, 02:40 PM~11568110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see a 60s baracuda in the background :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 12 2008, 12:57 AM~11583363
> *i see a 60s baracuda in the background :biggrin:
> *




my pops friend found a barracuda at his pops farm and gave it to him! he just sold it actually, i think i have some pics at my cardomain


----------



## spikekid999

link?


----------



## LA COUNTY

:thumbsup:  GREAT TOPIC  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

*For King61*

I want to keep this in off topic because i don't want to fuck up their thread.




> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2008, 07:14 AM~11584267
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: xactly, so what r we in a war about, nobody knows, do you? thousands of people die everyday can i stop it, NO. im far from a lil punk dumb fuck, as for respecting this country what country am i supposed to respect since obviously u must think im not from this country, i was born in TX my parents were born in TX & my grandparents were born in TX
> *


You are missing the point. We are at war with terrorism. Also I wasn't saying you weren't from this country. I was saying you don't have respect for the innocent people or the emergency workers who lost their lives on 9/11. I don't where you get the idea about gas prices. Some liberal crap you heard somewhere i guess. Last thing I want to do is start some internet fight. It makes me look bad as well as MCBA. So please do not post anything like this anymore.


----------



## BiggC

This is the shit!!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
1/6 scale real V8 that runs.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 12 2008, 08:43 PM~11588793
> *This is the shit!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 1/6 scale real V8 that runs.
> *


Those have been around for a little while now. I think there are other c.i. motors too. Pretty cool.


----------



## spikekid999

it might be a chebby motor, but thats badass!!


----------



## [email protected]

this shit is cool as hell too


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think this is pretty cool....










:0


----------



## [email protected]

i have this model kit


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 12 2008, 07:43 PM~11588793
> *This is the shit!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 1/6 scale real V8 that runs.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq9zWhbvypY


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 10:10 PM~11589362
> *i think this is pretty cool....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



post that wip in your avie fool :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 09:10 PM~11589362
> *i think this is pretty cool....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


you gonna build a running motor for it now? and a workable tranny and differental? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 10:15 PM~11589405
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq9zWhbvypY
> *



i was just watchin that...... that thing is huge, but i dont think its 1/4 scale tho.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 12 2008, 08:43 PM~11588793
> *This is the shit!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 1/6 scale real V8 that runs.
> *




man........ i want one of those!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq9zWhbvypY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

this guy does 1/2 scale ! bad ass shit all hand made !

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6253734632034016208


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 10:23 PM~11589488
> *this guy does 1/2 scale !  bad ass  shit all hand  made !
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6253734632034016208
> *




*
FAIL
*

doesnt work for some reason!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

must just be you ! Its worked 3 times for me ! Try it again ! It even worked for me off your quote !


----------



## Linc

worked for me! those are some wicked machines! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

it keeps sayin not avelable, please try again later!

im mad....... i wanna see that shit :angry:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 12 2008, 07:53 PM~11589737
> *it keeps sayin not avelable, please try again later!
> 
> im mad....... i wanna see that shit :angry:
> *


you on the psp or computer?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 12 2008, 10:52 PM~11589726
> *worked for me! those are some wicked machines! :cheesy:
> *





:angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11589737
> *it keeps sayin not avelable, please try again later!
> 
> im mad....... i wanna see that shit :angry:
> *


It google vedio ! Just go to google and type in Fred's 1/2 scale !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 10:55 PM~11589753
> *It  google vedio  !  Just  go  to  google  and  type in  Fred's 1/2 scale !
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## spikekid999

:0 when you gonna finish that one?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11591057
> *:0 when you gonna finish that one?
> *


someday :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got another one gonna do simple.... who knows maybe can be casted  :0


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## rollinoldskoo

for Waco


----------



## rollinoldskoo

for spikekidd...


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 01:10 AM~11591201
> *for spikekidd...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: where you get that at?? ive been lookin for one. got a crazy idea in my head i wanna do to a 1:1


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## rollinoldskoo

another one for spikekidd


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 01:17 AM~11591260
> *another one for spikekidd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and you said i got your only mopar :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 12 2008, 08:17 PM~11591267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that truck is from back in the days..... remember seeing it in mags in the mid 90s


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 13 2008, 12:16 AM~11591250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 12 2008, 08:19 PM~11591277
> *and you said i got your only mopar :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


  found these when digging for the 94 GS300.....  go fix your yahoo messenger


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 01:21 AM~11591293
> *  found these when digging for the 94 GS300.....   go fix your yahoo messenger
> *


ah ok. i can only PM, my computers gay and wont upload yahoo :uh:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 13 2008, 01:24 AM~11591322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cutty you got the pic of the donk and this elco when they hit ?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 11:28 PM~11591349
> *Cutty  you  got  the  pic  of  the  donk  and  this  elco  when  they  hit  ?
> *



heres the donk it hit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 12 2008, 08:28 PM~11591350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man this ride was just on LIVIN THE LOW LIFE Hydro episode



> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Jul 23 2008, 01:00 AM~11155934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MY WRECKED RIDE
> *


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999

oh shit what happened to it?? im saprised that rear side sindow didnt break


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is a sad 1 also


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2008, 12:38 AM~11591414
> *Man  this  ride  was  just  on  LIVIN THE  LOW LIFE Hydro  episode
> *


where is the big pics of this?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 08:45 PM~11591434
> *This is  a  sad  1  also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



RIP :angel: :tears:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 10:46 PM~11591441
> *RIP  :angel:  :tears:
> *


DID THE DRIVER DIED?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 12 2008, 08:47 PM~11591448
> *DID THE DRIVER DIED?
> *


the 59 did.....


----------



## betoscustoms

http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f1...gory-pics-1248/


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 01:50 AM~11591463
> *the 59 did.....
> *


Didnt know that ! I just seen the pics ! Any details Gil of what happened?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 08:56 PM~11591498
> *Didnt  know  that  !  I  just  seen  the  pics  !  Any details  Gil  of  what  happened?
> *


i have no idea.... but just look at the damn car.... i don't think that salvagable


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 13 2008, 01:50 AM~11591464
> *http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f1...gory-pics-1248/
> *



THIS LINK IS NOT WORK SAFE ! 



It is the full story with alot of real pics ! Bewarned but check it out 


Thanks Beto!


----------



## betoscustoms

http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f1...248/index6.html


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 01:57 AM~11591505
> *i have no idea.... but just look at the damn car.... i don't think that salvagable
> *


nah itll buff right out


----------



## betoscustoms

NWS OR KID SAFE 

http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 13 2008, 02:03 AM~11591548
> *http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f1...248/index6.html
> *


Wasn't ready for that ! LOL ! Sad but ture ! Driving isn't a game !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 12 2008, 11:12 PM~11591576
> *NWS OR KID SAFE
> 
> http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/
> *


WOW! SOME SICK STUFF IN THERE, MUST HAVE A STRONG STOMACH TO WATCH SOME OF THE ACCIDENTS AND CRAZY STUFF PEOPLE DO. MUST CHECK OUT, IT'S CRAZY


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 11:38 PM~11591414
> *Man  this  ride  was  just  on  LIVIN THE  LOW LIFE Hydro  episode
> *


Talkin' about Livin' the low life...I tried everything to get my hands on that series!
Amazon won't let people from outside the US buy the series online...SUCKS!! :angry: 

Anyone, anyone...anyone?


----------



## texasfunk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQenBjDPUaA


----------



## Bogyoke

De-chrome parts
9 minutes


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 13 2008, 10:04 AM~11592780
> *De-chrome parts
> 9 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool!! More model vids please! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 13 2008, 09:57 AM~11592762
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQenBjDPUaA
> *


Seen this vid a while ago...that model is INSANE!! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 13 2008, 03:12 AM~11591576
> *NWS OR KID SAFE
> 
> http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f10/
> *




 :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 13 2008, 09:05 AM~11592784
> *Cool!! More model vids please! :thumbsup:
> *


ok.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovimPXkESJ0


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 10 2008, 10:32 AM~11567036
> *When are you coming to Hawaii?  :biggrin:
> *


My girl likes the idea of going to Hawai...so how about March next year. :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J5sBhHQjAQ


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wtf would u mess up a 760 like that? :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 10:40 AM~11593833
> *wtf would u mess up a 760 like that? :uh:
> *


because money is no object to them


----------



## Bogyoke

people's lives either...

that was some gnarly video. :cheesy:


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 11:46 PM~11591441
> *RIP  :angel:  :tears:
> *


REST IN PIECES right? :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjRLYtvI2bE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 03:44 PM~11593856
> *because money is no object to them
> *


lol id like to see them do it to an all options maybach 62...-405,000 car


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 04:51 PM~11595534
> *lol id like to see them do it to a maybach 62...
> *


they are the kind of people that can get ferrari to make a special wagon for them..... search for "ferrari estate"


----------



## BODINE

LOLOLOL

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/839290016.html


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 13 2008, 10:56 PM~11596964
> *LOLOLOL
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/839290016.html
> *



WTF was that :twak: :barf:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 14 2008, 01:56 AM~11596964
> *LOLOLOL
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/839290016.html
> *



why the f#*K would someone do this!?!?!?!?!?! thats ugly as Fawk!!!!!

and he wants 4500?????


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2008, 11:41 PM~11597261
> *why the f#*K would someone do this!?!?!?!?!?! thats ugly as Fawk!!!!!
> 
> and he wants 4500?????
> *



Come on now you see what he did to the car he is :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 14 2008, 02:43 AM~11597271
> *Come on now you see what he did to the car he is  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: this is true!

fawkin retards! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

Just got home, from partying with the saskatchewan roughriders (cfl football) chearleaders! im the guy in all black, with the gray shirt.









fun night I tell ya. there were 2 more that arent in that pic. they were at one of the bars for a promotion, then after they came with us to another club to chill for a bit.


----------



## mademan




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 12 2008, 11:39 PM~11591416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :yes: "RULE TO LIVE BY!" ....I do


----------



## texasfunk

:cheesy: 




i miss this truck.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2008, 11:22 PM~11523714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :cheesy: :0 :worship: oh .....and I see a tuned port upgrade :tears: Its perfect


----------



## texasfunk

damn! truck beatrs motorcycle. :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

From: Ruben Jr <[email protected]> 
To: <[email protected]> 
Date: Sat, 13 Sep 2008 15:01:45 +0000 
FUCK YOU...........FUCKIN WET-BACK PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 14 2008, 09:10 AM~11598154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> From: Ruben Jr <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Date: Sat, 13 Sep 2008 15:01:45 +0000
> FUCK YOU...........FUCKIN WET-BACK PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hwtNhJHCuE


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMae_7kA2l0


----------



## Bogyoke

Tips on Buying Model Cars





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQkoa_nFNmc


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 14 2008, 10:10 AM~11598154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> From: Ruben Jr <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Date: Sat, 13 Sep 2008 15:01:45 +0000
> FUCK YOU...........FUCKIN WET-BACK PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Let us in on the story ?

What did this guy get all ass hurt about Beto?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2008, 11:26 AM~11599357
> *Let  us  in  on the  story  ?
> 
> What  did  this  guy  get  all  ass  hurt about  Beto?
> *


HE PAYPAL FOR A KIT AND RIMS, KEEP IN MIND HE DID NOT SEND SHIPPING, I EMAILED HIM THAT ORDER WAS ON BACK ORDER. SO HE PUT A STOP ON PAYPAL DAY BEFORE HE RECIEVED HIS RIMS. I SHIPPED HIS KIT 3 DAYS AFTER THE RIMS. I PROVIDED CONFIRMATION TO PAYPAL AND THEY PULLED THE FUNDS BACK OUT OF HIS ACCOUNT. NEXT MORNING HE SENDS ME THAT RUDE ASS EMAIL. I THOUGHT IT WAS KINDA RUDE TO ADDRESS ME LIKE THAT BECAUSE I AM A LATINO.


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 14 2008, 02:53 PM~11599521
> *HE PAYPAL FOR A KIT AND RIMS, KEEP IN MIND HE DID NOT SEND SHIPPING, I EMAILED HIM THAT ORDER WAS ON BACK ORDER. SO HE PUT A STOP ON PAYPAL DAY BEFORE HE RECIEVED HIS RIMS. I SHIPPED HIS KIT 3 DAYS AFTER THE RIMS. I PROVIDED CONFIRMATION TO PAYPAL AND THEY PULLED THE FUNDS BACK OUT OF HIS ACCOUNT. NEXT MORNING HE SENDS ME THAT RUDE ASS EMAIL. I THOUGHT IT WAS KINDA RUDE TO ADDRESS ME LIKE THAT BECAUSE I AM A LATINO.
> *



LOL! :biggrin: pay pal dont play !LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2008, 02:04 PM~11599590
> *LOL! :biggrin: pay  pal    dont  play  !LOL!
> *



beto dont either!! haha

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

your doin a damn good job Beto, keep up the great parts/accessories!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 02:24 PM~11600043
> *beto dont either!! haha
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> your doin a damn good job Beto, keep up the great parts/accessories!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: Hell yeah much appreciated


----------



## Mr.1/16th

LOOK WHAT I FOUND NEXT DOOR  GOING TO HIS SHOP AND GETTING A BETTER LOOK AT IT BEFORE HE REBUILDS IT!! WHO KNOWS, MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE TO REPLICATE IT :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mcloven

http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/f1...-cut-half-9664/


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 14 2008, 10:51 PM~11602111
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND NEXT DOOR  GOING TO HIS SHOP AND GETTING A BETTER LOOK AT IT BEFORE HE REBUILDS IT!! WHO KNOWS, MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE TO REPLICATE IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice................. twin turbos!

i know this thing is fast as fawk! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

does he still have the wooden spokes on it lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11602689
> *does he still have the wooden spokes on it lol
> *


HAHAHAHAHA!! NO! THE FRONT ARE SPOKES AND THE BACK IS WIDE A FAWK! WITH A CORVETTE REAR END :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## mademan

got my trunk stipped, rust checked, undercoated , then sound deadened. tank is just there for mock up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 15 2008, 01:24 AM~11604335
> *got my trunk stipped, rust checked, undercoated , then sound deadened. tank is just there for mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## jevries




----------



## customcoupe68

sweeet lol


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 15 2008, 10:18 AM~11606224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro im about to go get one of those
and have you teach me how to make it cordless


----------



## Waco

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 12:40 PM~11607377
> *damn bro im about to go get one of those
> and have you teach me how to make it cordless
> *


For this one I redid the front and made resin copies to keep it light weight.
They shot this item on Majestics C.C. Amsterdam will be on TV next week and later on it will air on YouTube.


----------



## jevries

Santa Pimp came to town..??


----------



## airbrushmaster

I HAVE SEEN SOME WEIRD ASS CARS DONE SOME FUCKED UP ASS STUFF TO THEM BUT DAMN THIS CROSSES THE LINE.... FABRIC WOW...


----------



## Waco

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## customcoupe68

*FAIL*


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 01:32 PM~11607837
> *FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u know u want it!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


J/P homie!!!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 01:32 PM~11607837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how the fuck dose the person drive it,clean it,and how the hell is that person proud of that P.O.S


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 02:32 PM~11607837
> *FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the only thing i liked about this car is the front lisence plate, the bullet Locks, and the airbrush...everything else...FFAIIILLLLLLLLL


DUDE PUT CRUSH VELV BEHIND THE WHEELS!!! LOL.....HE SPENT MORE MONEY ON THE VELVET THAN THE WHOLE CAR


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 04:36 PM~11607873
> *how the fuck dose the person drive it,clean it,and how the hell is that person proud of that P.O.S
> *



well im guessin that he has to take it to the laundry mat to get it cleaned!  

and im sure he drives with a bag over his head as well.......... as i know i would! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 15 2008, 01:55 PM~11608024
> *well im guessin that he has to take it to the laundry mat to get it cleaned!
> 
> and im sure he drives with a bag over his head as well.......... as i know i would! :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## MARINATE

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


[/quote]



DAM WACO..YOU BUYING THIS CAPRICE...BIG BALLER STATUS HUH!...PINCHE MANOSO :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

I bet the AC blows out lint


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 15 2008, 08:13 PM~11610340
> *I bet the AC blows out lint
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2008, 08:26 PM~11610462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That guy looks like an ass kisser !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2008, 07:27 PM~11610474
> *That  guy  looks  like  an  ass  kisser !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 15 2008, 11:48 AM~11607436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Duke would ride it.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 15 2008, 09:48 PM~11611804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BO -DATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUTTT!!!!! killa 76 dog paint job drippin.... is that Ultra Bright or Reg Chrome BMF? nice job bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 15 2008, 11:51 PM~11611852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






NICE............................... WISH I WERE THERE


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11611860
> *BO      -DATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUTTT!!!!! killa 76 dog paint job drippin....  is that Ultra Bright or Reg Chrome BMF?  nice job bro
> *


regular


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11611904-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bogyoke_@Sep 15 2008, 09:56 PM~11611930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 07:57 PM~11611943
> *nice!
> *


thanks!


----------



## Waco

DAM WACO..YOU BUYING THIS CAPRICE...BIG BALLER STATUS HUH!...PINCHE MANOSO :biggrin:
[/quote]


Thankin bout it Wey!!! It was a suprise for u!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 15 2008, 10:02 PM~11612022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 




the last ride


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11612022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    :rant: :rant: :rant: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
i so want one of those


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999

heres somethin for you scratch builders


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 15 2008, 10:46 PM~11612584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




  :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999

i thought they were interesting. if they made em for small block mopars id probably get a couple pairs if they werent to expensive


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey spike.... check this out....


----------



## spikekid999

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i wish somebody cast these...


----------



## 408models

i belive theres already a 59 wagon???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2008, 08:40 PM~11613437
> *i belive theres already a 59 wagon???
> *


2-door for both 58 and 59  these i showed are 4 door


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 16 2008, 12:42 AM~11613114
> *    :scrutinize:
> *


Dumby block, used for mocking up frames and what not.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 15 2008, 11:44 PM~11612565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im waitin for someone to make a replica of this with all those 55/57 kits that are on here


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THAT WOULD BE SWEET!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

go to it scratchbuilder :biggrin: 

i was goin through all my old street rodder mags i had to see if there was anything good in em before i tosed em so i snapped some pics of the interesting (to me) things lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Fixing to get down to the bench and do some storng work today ! I just loaded up the IPOD and ready to close t he door and get to it! Here's my song list for today!

Absolutely	4:00	213
Ackrite	3:40	Dr. Dre
Act a Fool	3:16	Mac Dre/N2Deep/PSD
AFRO getto memories	4:42	
Afro Man Going back to school	5:48	
Afro man Rymin time 5:55	
Afro Man I GOT HIGH 5:13	
Afro man get drunk 5:47	
Against The Wall	4:10	Big Tymers
Ain't Gonna See Tomorrow	4:28	Mystikal
Ain't No Sunshine	4:52	Kid Frost
Aint No Playa	3:45	Jon Young
Aint No Sunshine	4:20	DMX
Akon Ft Snoop Dogg - I Wanna love you	4:23	Akon Ft Snoop Dogg
Akon ft. Eminem - Smack That Ass	3:37	
Akon soul survivior	4:50	
All Gangsta Ft. Big Crime, Hue	3:02	Spanky Loco Presents Young Gun
Angel Baby 2003	5:10	Mr. Capone-e
Angel Hot Remix	4:45	Amanda Perez
Another Summer	4:13	213
The Anthem	4:25	RZA, Tech Nine, Eminem, Xzibit
Anywhere	3:51	Jon Young
Apprecition	4:06	213
Around Here	7:26	Brotha Lynch Hung
Art of War	5:54	Brotha Lynch Hung
Art of War	3:59	Conejo/Spanky Loco-Huero Snipes
Ashy To Classy	7:46	Slim Thug
ATF	1:56	DMX
AY CHICO - LENGUA AFUERA	3:29	PITBULL
B.R.	3:55	Black Rob
back in time	3:14	jon young
Back to the Hotel	4:27	N2Deep
Back Up (Street)	3:40	Pitbull
Back Up Plan	6:15	Chamillionaire ft. Paul Wall
Bad Meets Evil	4:13	Eminem
Bang Bang	3:42	Dr. Dre
Bang Bang (Murderer remix)	5:14	Dr. Dre feat. Eminem & D12
Bar One	0:51	Dr. Dre
Bartender (Feat. Akon)	4:02	T-Pain
Be Warned	2:04	Tech N9NE
Beat It Up (Feat. Tateeze)	4:19	Big Tymers
Beautiful Girls	3:44	Sean Kingston
Beautiful Life	4:00	Big Tymers
Betcha Can't	3:23	Gorilla Zoe
Betta Days	3:56	Snoop Dogg
Big rims 4:35	
Big Ego's	3:58	Dr. Dre
Big Girls Don't Cry	4:28	Fergie
Big Things Poppin (Dirty)	4:49	T.I.
big tymers- project chick	3:12	
big tymers-rocky balboa	4:50	
big tymers - cutlass, monte carlo's, & regals	4:44	Big Tymers
big tymers - untitled 26 - real big	3:55	
big tymers feat juvenile & lil wayne - big tymers - # 1 stunna	4:42	
Big Weenie	4:27	Eminem
Bitch	4:57	D12
Bitch ******	4:13	Dr. Dre
bitch please	3:54	Snoop Dogg f./Xzibit & Nate Dog
Black Eyed Peas - Lets Get it started	3:36	
Black Eyed Pease ft.Lil' Jon - My Humps (Crunk Remix)	3:47	
Black Market	6:05	Brotha Lynch Hung
black rob feat dmx & ruff ryders - like woah	4:18	
Blades Choppin ft. Slim Thug	4:24	DJ Drama & Jody Breeze
Blood On Da Rug	2:58	Brotha Lynch Hung
Blow	4:12	Rick Ross Feat. Dre
Blow the Whistle - Dirty	2:47	Too $hort
bombs over bagdad	5:06	outcast
Bone Thugs-N-Harmony & Easy-E - For The Love Of Money	4:32	
Bone Thugs N Harmony-Crossroads - Cross Roads	3:49	
Bone Thugs N Harmony - First of the Month	5:15	
Bone Thugs N Harmony - Thuggish Ruggish Bone	4:42	Bone Thugs N Harmony
Bone Thugs N Harmony f. Tupac - Thug Love	5:07	
Bone Thugs N Harmony ft Akon - I Tried	4:49	
boom	2:09	Brotha Lynch Hung
Boom Boom	3:45	Shadowyze Feat. Powda and Jaytee from N2DEEP
Bop Gun	4:48	Ice Cube with George Clinton
Born 2 Be A Soldier	4:58	Mystikal
Born And Raised In Compton	3:26	DJ Quik
Boss	4:42	Rick Ross
Bosses Life	2:51	Snoop Dogg feat. Akone
Bout It Bout It	5:30	Master P & No Limit Soldiers
bout whatever ( young turk)	4:13	HOT BOYS ft. Big Tymers
Bow_Wow ft. Ciara - Like You	3:27	
Boyz In The Hood Feat Huero Sn	3:26	Spanky Loco
Brain Damage	3:47	Eminem
Break Me Down Revisited	3:37	Jon Young
Bring It Back Feat Flo-Rida and Flow	3:19	KRistine Mirelle
Bring The Noise	2:17	Young Bleed f/Mystikal & MP
brotha lynch hung - 9mm killa weed	3:54	Brotha Lynch Hung
brotha lynch hung - growin' in the garden (siick)	3:12	Brotha Lynch Hung - Growin' in the Garden
brotha lynch hung - one mo pound to smoke	4:45	
brotha lynch hung - walkin' 2 my funeral	4:00	
brotha lynch hung - x-raided from prison	5:44	
brotha lynch hung & c-bo ft yukmouth & spice 1 - don't stop	4:43	
brotha lynch hung & twista - cold blooded	4:45	
brother lynch hung - agent 00 deuce	4:10	Brotha Lynch Hung
Brown Sugar	4:23	DAngelo
Bubba Sparxx ft. YingYang Twins - Ms. New Booty	4:46	
Buggface	2:46	Outkast
The Business(Dirty)	4:18	Yung Berg featuring Casha
Buss'n Rocks	4:23	Snoop Dogg
Bust It Baby Pt. 2	4:03	Ne-Yo ft Plies
busta rhymes - clear the air ft akon & shabba	4:03	
busta rhyms feat p diddy & phalla - genesis #06 - pass the courvoisier	4:26	<Unknown>
busta_rhymes_feat[1] _papoose__cassidy_-_pyscho__pyscho	3:46	Busta Rhymes feat. Papoose & Cassidy
Buy Another Gun	5:33	Brotha Lynch Hung And MC Eiht
Buzzin	3:34	Shwayze
Buzzin	3:34	Shwayze Ft. Cisco
Buzzin REMIX	3:56	Shwayze
California	3:39	Lil Rob
California Bangers	4:19	Brotha Lynch Hung And MC Eiht
California Lifestyles	4:41	Dru Down - Mac Dre - N2DEEP
Call Me	5:00	Too Short & Lil' Kim
Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You	3:42	Lauryn Hill
Can I Get A Fuck You	5:14	Jay Z
Can I Live	5:00	Black Rob
Can I Take U Home	4:16	Jamie Foxx
CAN U WORK WIT DAT? (DIRTY) 3:11	DJ QUIK FT AMG
Candy [The Introducing Percey Mack Mix]	4:08	UGK
Candy ft. E-40, MC Eiht, Goldie Loc, Daz, Kurupt	4:29	Snoop Dogg
Candy Paint	4:10 DJ Khaled Slim Thug Trina Chamillionaire
Cant Make You Love Me	4:09	Jon Young
The Car Bomb	1:01	Dr. Dre
Caribou Lou	4:32	Tech Nine
cash money - hot boys - i need a hot girl (big tymers)	4:53	
Cassie - Me & U	3:12	Cassie
caught	3:55	jon young
Celly Cel ft. UGK - Pop the Trunk	4:05	
Chamillionaire - Fuck Swisha House (Dissin' Mike Jones, Paul Wall, Michael Watts)	3:25	
Chamillionare - Switching Lanes	4:57	
Chopper Zone (Feat. Lil' Boosie)	3:24	Plies
Choppers	3:53	Project Pat,BG & Big Tymers
chris ward ft dj screw, lil keke, big hawk - 1,2,3 (rip big hawk)	4:00	
Chrome and paint	2:55	Ice Cube 
Chunk up a Duece	4:58	Paul Wall
Cinco De Mayo	4:08	Lil Rob
City I Love	5:13	Jon Young
City of Angeles	4:27	Spanky Loco feat. Kokane/prod. by kre8tor
City on my Fitted	3:28	Jon Young
The click Out my body 3:58	
The click Scandiless	5:09	
The click Wolf tickets !	4:03	
Clint Eastwood	5:55	Gorillaz
Closer	4:01	Lil Blacky, Lil Sicko
Cloudy Eyed	4:39	Tech Nine
Clumsy	4:01	Fergie
Cocaine	4:25	UGK Ft. Rick Ross
Comin' Legit	4:41	N2deep
Como Estas	3:34	T-Pain Feat. Taino
comptons most wanted - n2deep (featuring mr scarface)(2)	3:50	
Computer Love	4:06	Zap and Roger
Corruption	2:39	Spanky Loco & The Real 310 West Gang
couple grand (remix)	6:18	trea feat young joc
Crazy In Love Flow	3:49	Slim Thug & Killa Kyleon
Cross That Line	4:36	Rick Ross Feat. Akon
Crying Out For Me.xO Remixx*	5:16	MarRiO + LiL Wayne
Cue Ball	1:08	Brotha Lynch Hung
Culo-Mixtape Version	2:48	Pitbull F/ Lil Jon
Cum On Everybody	3:39	Eminem
CUSTOMER	4:08	Raheem DeVaughn
Cyclone (Feat. T-Pain)	3:42	Baby Bash
Cypress Hill Lowrider	6:43	
Cypresshill - maryjane	3:52	Cypress Hill
The D.O.C. & The Doctor	4:07	The DOC
d12 - just like you	3:32	D12
Damien II (The Omen)	4:59	DMX/Marlyn Manson
Damnit Man	3:15	Pitbull
Dance In The Sand	4:53	Shwayze
Dancin,Smokin,Drinkin	5:55	Mr.Shadow, Kurupt, and Cisco
David Banner Pussy wet 3:55	
Day 2 Day Basis	4:34	N2Deep
Dead Man Walking	3:34	Brotha Lynch Hung
Deadly Game	4:56	C-Bo/X-Raided
Dedication	2:48	DJ Drama & Lil Wayne
Detroit ******	5:38	Obie Trice Ft. D12
Devils & Gunsmoke 3:11	Sicx & Brotha Lynch Hung 
Diamonds	3:16	Slim Thug
Dick in the Dirt Feat Kokane	4:24	Spanky Loco
Dick Tease (Dr.Dre)((thetinmanhasit.com))	4:07	Ice Cube
Die A G Feat. DJ Screw	4:11	South Park Mexican
Dirty D Boy (Feat. Gilly)	3:00	Big Tymers
Dirty Nursery Rhymes	3:08	Two Live Crew
DJ Magic Mike - Feel The Bass III	3:47	DJ Magic Mike
DJ Play A Love Song	4:19	Jamie Foxx Feat. Twista
DJ Quick - 07 - Quik Is The Name	2:47	
DJ Quick - I Don't Want to Eat It	4:59	Dj Quick
DJ Quick - I Used to Know Her	3:50	DJ Quick
dj quick - trouble (dirty)	3:42	dj quick
dj quick - Way too Funky	3:21	Dj Quick
DJ Quick - You'z A Gangsta	3:35	DJ QUick
DJ Quick feat Suga Free - Hand In Hand	4:17	DJ QUick
DJ Quick ft Sugafree - Hotel Motel	4:47	
Dj Quick ft.Sugar Free - Why You Bullshittin'	4:23	
DJ QUIK FEAT. SUGAFREE - DO I	4:10	
Do Or Die f. Twista - Po Pimp (Do You Wanna Ride)	4:00	Do or Die
Do Tha Crew	3:53	N2Deep
Do that there (dirty)	3:58	Yung burg 
do wa ditty	4:16	zap and roger
Do What It Do	4:04	Jamie Foxx
Do Ya Thang	4:09	Ice Cube
doin my thang(remix) - jon young ft shamrock	4:30	
Don't Blame Us	3:37	Chamillionaire & Paul wall
Don't Cha (Feat. Busta Rhymes) - Clean	3:39	The Pussycat Dolls
Don't Tell	4:47	Snoop Dogg
Doo *** (That Thing)	5:20	Lauryn Hill
Dope Boys	3:36	Slim Thug.Paul Wall.Scooby & G
Dope Game	4:36	South Park Mexican (SPM)
Dope Game	4:36	SPM
Down- Lean Like A Cholo( Remix)	3:23	
Down aka Kilo - Lean Like A Cholo (Instrumental)	3:19	
Down South (Feat. Lil' Wayne & Jazze Pha)	4:11	Big Tymers
Down The Line Joint	4:57	Black Rob
Down_aka _Kilo_Lean_Like_A_Cholo	3:18	
A Dream	5:02	Mary J. Blige
Dyin' to Live	2:08	Outkast
e-40 feat federation - gas, break, dip	5:06	E40 Fed
E 40 I LUV	5:08	
E 40 Ugk mix 4:02	
e40 , south park mexican spm , b - egit - henessy	4:57	
East Coast Slang	1:48	Termanology°
EasyE - Boyz N Da Hood	3:31	Eazy E
Eazy E - Pimpn Aint Easy	3:26	
Eazy E & NWA - Automobile	3:16	
Ed-Ucation	1:32	Dr. Dre
Eight To Nine	6:45	PLASMIK
Eightball & MJG & Too Short & UGK - The Game Ain't Rated	7:05	
eminem feat dmx xzibit ja rule & 2 pac - the eminem show - bitch please iii	5:38	
eminem gorillaz & d12 - unreleased - 911	5:48	
Espacio	4:06	Black Rob
Every Day, All Day	3:30	Brotha Lynch Hung & Doomsday Productions
Every Ghetto, Every City	5:15	Lauryn Hill
Everyday People	4:03	Arrested Development
Everything Is Everything	4:53	Lauryn Hill
Evil Deeds	4:20	Eminem
Ex-Factor	5:27	Lauryn Hill
Extravaganza	4:16	Jamie Foxx Feat. Kanye West
F.R.E.A.K	4:10	Spanky Loco
Fakin,Bluffin	3:59	Spanky Loco Presents
Falling	3:14	Alicia Keys
FAMMILY AFFER	4:28	Jay-Z, Mary J, Busta, DMX, and others...
Feel It	4:19	Black Eyed Peas
Feel My Pain (Feat: Huero Snipes & Lil Chris)	4:00	Spanky Loco
Feel The Fire	3:48	Spanky Loco & The Real 310 West Gang
Final Hour	4:16	Lauryn Hill
fine where i stand	3:46	jon young
First Time	5:03	Yung Burg Ft. Fabolous
Flossin Season	4:33	B.G./Big Tymers/Juvenile
Fo Sho	4:00	N2Deep & E-40 & Baby Beesh
For Da Low	4:23	Rick Ross
For The Dough	3:55	Big Crime, Huero Snipes
for the funk of it feat X-Raided	7:59	SIcx & brotha lynch hung
Forgive Them Father	5:15	Lauryn Hill
Forgot About Dre	3:42	Eminem & Dr. Dre
Franchize ft. JD,Da Brat,Bow Wow Oh I Think They Like Me Dirty Remix	4:45	
Freak Like Me	4:28	Adina Howard
freestyle - 2pac - eminem vs tupac busta rymes dmx dr dre snoop dog freestyle	3:28	
Front Line Soljas	4:19	Lucky Luciano
Fuck A Ho	3:01	Tech Nine
Fuck Capone	4:15	Mr.Criminal
Fuck Faces	6:17	Scarface f/Too Short
Fuck You	3:25	Dr. Dre
Fuck You (ft Big Tymers)	4:21	Lil Wayne
G-IZM	3:21	Spanky Loco
G-Status	3:54	Brotha Lynch Hung
Game how we do 3:55	
The Game Belongs To Me	5:28	UGK
Gangsta Girl Ft. R. Kelly (Mai	4:23	Big Tymers 
Gangsta Life	6:01	South Park Mexican (SPM)
Gangsta Ride	3:44	Snoop Dogg
Gangsta Walk	3:51	Coolio&Snoop Dogg
Gangsta Zone	3:33	Daddy Yankee Ft. Snoop Dogg
Gator Boots	5:36	Big Tymers
Get High	4:12	N2Deep/Young Dru/Young Neen
Get High (ft. Jazze Pha)	4:04	Big Tymers
Get In Line	4:06	Jon Young
Get In Line	4:06	Jon Young
Get like Me »« *RM ::.||«	3:45	David Banner feat. Chris Brown »« RM ::.||«
Get Low	3:54	Flo-Rida ft. T-Pain
Get Money, Spend Money, No Money	4:08	Ice Cube
Get That Money	3:57	Katt Williams, J.R. Writer
Get This Money	4:32	Jamie Foxx
Get Used to It	4:25	Ice Cube
Get Your Roll On	4:19	Big Tymers
Get your Shine on	5:47	Big Tymers
Gettin Aggressive	3:41	Mystikal & Moby
Getting To Da Money (feat. Mike Carlito & Gorilla Zoe)	3:14	Yung Joc
Getto Vet	5:04	Ice Cube
Ghetto Classics	3:58	Ying Yang Twins
Ghetto Prisoner	3:59	Spm (south Park Mexican) -
Ghetto Symphony	5:40	C-Murder / Fiend / Goldie Loc / Mia X / Mystikal / Silkk the Shocker / Snoop Dogg
Gimme dat !	4:30	
Gin And Juice	3:32	Snoop Doggy Dogg
GIRLS ALL AROUND THE WORLD FT LLOYD	3:26	Lil Wayne
Git Up	4:03	D12
Git Up, Get Out	7:26	Outcast
Give It Back	3:39	Toni Braxton Feat. The Big Tymers
Go To Church (featuring Snoop Dogg & Lil Jon)	4:00	Ice Cube
Go To Sleep	4:42	Eminem, DMX, Obie Trice
God Complex	5:00	Tech Nine
Gold Digger (feat. Jamie Foxx)	3:30	Kanye West
Good Die Young	5:56	D12
Gorilla Zoe - Money On My Mind Feat. Yung Joc & Durty Big Bee	4:12	Gorilla Zoe
Gorilla Zoe Feat. Young Jeezy- Hood ***** (Remix)	3:32	
Got It [Feat Spanky Loco]	4:05	Chingon
Gotta Find A Way	3:25	213
Green Stuff	2:37	Slim Thug f. Lil Flip
Grillz	4:31	Nelly Feat. Paul Wall, Ali & Gipp
Groupie Luv	3:53	213
Guilty Conscience	3:19	Eminem
gwen stefani feat slim thug - luxurious remix	4:09	
Had 2 Gat Ya	4:26	Brotha Lynch Hung
Had 2 Gat Ya	4:26	Brotha Lynch Hung
Halloween	4:24	Brotha Lynch Hung
Hands In Da Air (ft Mystikal)	3:49	Da Brat
HANDS UP/DIRTY	4:02	LLOYD BANKS
Hank Williams Jr. - A Country Boy Can Survive	4:16	
Haters	4:19	Young Jeezy feat Lil Jon
Head Busta	4:28	Birdman
Head Turna	4:07	Jon Young ft. J Cash & Magno
Heard it thru the Grapevine	6:49	Zapp and Roger
Heaven	3:55	Jamie Foxx
Hello	3:42	Big Tymers
Here I Go	5:50	Mystikal
hey babay	5:08	hurricane
Hey Mama	3:35	Black Eyed Peas
High Caliber	3:10	Spanky Loco & The Real 310 West Gang
Highway 666	3:36	Knightowl feat.Mr.Lil One & Mr.Shadow
Hoes	4:23	Ying Yang Twins Feat. Jacki-O
Hollywood Divorce (Feat Lil' Wayne & Snoop Dogg)	5:24	Outkast
Hoo Ride	4:52	Dru Down f/ Luniz
Hood Rich I still fly 5:38	
Hood ***** 3:34	Gorilla Zoe
Hooty Hoo	3:25	Master P & No Limit Soldiers
Hope You ****** Sleep	4:10	Biggie, Hot Boys & Big Tymers
Hot Boys and Girls	5:25	Kane & Abel; Master P; Mia X; Mystikal; Silkk the Shocker
Housewife	4:03	Dr. Dre
How Come	4:10	D12
How I Could Just Kill A Man	4:16	Cypress Hill
How We Do It Over Here (Feat. Missy Elliott)	3:36	Busta Rhymes
How We Roll	2:31	Spanky Loco
How You do that	4:30	Master P
The Humpty Dance	6:35	Old School Rap
Hustlin'	4:16	Rick Ross
Hydro	4:48	Tech Nine
I'd Rather Fuck You	3:40	Eazy-E
I'm a Beast	3:43	Tech Nine
I'm A Dog I'm Sorry (Skit)	4:35	Big Tymers
I'm a Gun	3:47	Spanky Loco
I'm a Hustle	3:40	Brotha Lynch Hung
I'm A Playa	4:59	Tech Nine
I'm Bad	3:56	Rick Ross
I'm In Love With A Gangster	5:15	The Knightowl
I'm N Luv (Wit A Stripper)	4:25	T-Pain Feat. Mike Jones
I'm Sprung	3:51	T-Pain
I'm Sprung 2	4:20	T-Pain Feat. Trick Daddy & YoungBloodz
I'm Wicked	4:53	Spanky Loco Presents
I Ain't Never	4:02	Jaheim
I Ain't Playin	4:27	Mystikal
I Broke The Regal	4:25	Spanky Loco
I Can't Get Enough	3:45	Spanky Loco
i can tell you wanna fuck	3:38	No limit soldiers
I Dare You	4:24	Black Rob
I Dont Give A Fuck (Dirty)	4:29	Lil Jon ft Mystikal Krazie Bon
I Dont Want to Be Right	3:42	Conejo
I Get Around	4:18	2pac f/Digital Underground
I Get It Started	3:27	Mystikal Feat. Method Man & Redman
I Got 5 On It	4:07	Luniz
I Love My Chick	3:45	Busta Rhymes
I Love You Baby	3:36	Black Rob
I Luv Your Girl	4:33	The-Dream
I Miss My Homies	5:25	Master P/Pimp C/Silkk the Shocker
I Smell Smoke	3:29	Mystikal
i smoke i drank	5:06	DJ Drama & Lil Wayne
I Used To Love Him	5:40	Lauryn Hill
I Wanna Fuck You Dirty	4:23	
I want sex	4:07	Lil' Boosie
I Was Gettin Some Head	3:46	Dem Franchise Boys
Ice Cube you know how we do it 3:52	
ice cube - race card	3:28	
Ice cube Steddy Mobbin 4:10	
ice cube + westside connection- bow down270	3:39	
Id Rather Bang Screw Ft. HAWK	4:52	DJ Screw
Idlewild Blue (Don'tchu Worry-Bout Me)	3:30	Outkast
If I Could Teach the World	4:26	Bone Thugs-N-Harmony
If I Had	4:06	Eminem
If U Ballin	3:30	Jon Young
im a boss ft. slim thug countri boi	2:59	Rick Ross
Im From KC	2:00	Rich The Factor
Imma Tell	4:46	Technine
In California	3:30	Spanky Loco & The Real 310 West Gang
In Love With a Thug	3:44	Snoop Dogg
In the Beginning	2:19	Brotha Lynch Hung
In The Game 3:38	Jon Young ft J. Cash
In The Hood	4:08	Yung Joc Feat. Trea
In The Trunk	5:45	Too Short
In The West	2:51	Spanky Loco
It's Funky Enough	3:50	The DOC
It's Hard Out Here for a Pimp	2:53	Terrence Howard (DJay) featuri
It Ain't My Fault	3:27	Silkk The Shocker ft. Mystikal
It was a good day	4:20	Ice Cube
Iz They Wildin Wit Us	3:40	Busta Rhymes feat. Mystikal
the jaccel	4:34	brotha lynch hung
Jack N The Box	4:23	Ice Cube
Jackers Sittin Back	3:32	Spanky Loco & The Real 310 West Gang
Jasmine	5:32	Black Rob
jesse mccartney - leavin(2)	3:38	
Jesus Walks	3:14	Kanye West
joe ft mystikal - stutter - studder remix	4:30	
jon young- just chill	3:56	
jon young-aintnoplay(2)	3:45	
jon young-dance floor	3:02	
jon young - dont wanna fight	3:41	
jon young - dont wanna fight(3)	3:41	
jon young - listen to your heart	3:43	
jon young - livin my life	3:31	
jon young - livin my life(3)	3:31	
jon young - no idea ft wes fif	4:20	Jon Young
jon young & j-cash feat calliko--so fresh	3:57	
jon young and treal- dont fight it(2)	4:22	
Jon Young Ft. J Cash - Lift It	3:51	Jon Young
Joysticc	4:48	213
Just Dippin'	4:03	Snoop Dogg
Just Lose It	4:09	Eminem
Just Rhymin Wit Proof (Dirty)	7:40	D12
Juvenile slow motion 2:38	
Kansas City ****** Keep it Real 4:22	Tech Nine
Kanye West ft Jamie Foxx - Gold Digger	3:22	
Katt 'Money Mike' Williams - Shut Up Bitch	0:56	
Katt Williams - Mind Right	4:30	Unknown Artist
katt williams - smoke some weed	2:17	
Keep It Gangsta	4:36	213
Keep Movin	3:04	Jon Young & J Cash
Keep On Keepin On	5:02	Tech Nine
Keep Talking	4:22	Spanky Loco & The Real 310 West Gang
Keith Sweat - Twisted	4:32	
Keith Sweat ft Akon-Someone	3:15	Keith Sweat feat. Akon
Kick in the Cunt	0:56	Tenacious D
Kick Way On Back Featuring Baby Bash	5:00	N2Deep
kokane ft spanky_loco-05-loco	3:37	
Krazy Ass Mexikans (Ft. Bad Boy & Ant Dog)	4:00	Mr. Shadow
Kronica Smoke	4:56	Califa Thugs
krs1 - LOVES GONNA GET YOU	6:40	
Kush	4:09	Spanky Loco
La Cantina	3:56	Lil Rob
Laleezee	3:52	Spanky Loco
Late Night	4:18	2Pac feat DJ Quick & Outlawz
latino velvet (feat n2deep & mac dre)--come take a ride	4:24	
Lay Low	3:43	Snoop Dog,Nate Dogg,Master P
Lazy Dayz	3:53	Shwayze
Lazy Susan	4:13	Shwayze
Lean Like A Cholo	3:18	Down AKA Kilo
Leavin	3:38	Jesse Mcartney
Let's Get Down	4:59	Tony Toni Tone & Dj Quick
Let's Get High	2:27	Dr. Dre
Let's Get It On	3:53	T-Pain
Let's Go (Feat. Big Tymers)	4:23	Lil Wayne
Let's Go To War	4:44	Knightowl feat.Mr.Shadow
Let's Ride On 'Em	3:56	Spanky Loco
Let me see it 4:06	
Let Em Ring Out Ft. Huero Snip	3:28	Spanky Loco Presents Young Gun
Lets Get Fucked Up	4:51	Tech Nine
Life Is Like A Musical	2:14	Outkast
Life Of A Hustler	2:55	Gorilla Zoe Ft. Bobby Brown
Life Story	4:59	Black Rob
Life That Im livin	4:32	Jon Young
Light Speed	2:41	Dr. Dre
like a boss (dirty)	3:20	Slim Thug
Like Bahgdad	3:30	Spanky Loco And The Gang
Lil Boosie ft Pimp C of UGK - I Smoke Blunts	4:42	pimp c
lil Bow Wow - Wanted - Fresh As I'm Is	4:32	
Lil Girl	3:20	213
Lil Jon - I Don't Give a Fuck ft. Pitt Bull & Mystical	4:04	
Lil Rob, Capone-E, Mr. Shadow - a little cholo	2:00	
limp bizkit feat dmx, method man & redman - rollin (hip hop remix)	6:23	
Lite your ass on Fire	3:42	Busta Rhymez
Lo Boy-This is How I Bang Bang	3:15	Lo Boy
Loc 2 Da Brain	5:27	Brotha Lynch Hung ft Tech Nine
London Bridges (Produced by Polow Da Don)	3:29	Fergie
Lonely Girl	4:05	213
Look Who's Comin' (Feat: Huero Snipes)	3:15	Spanky Loco
Lookin' At Us	4:36	Black Rob
Lord Give Me A Sign	3:13	DMX
Lost Ones	5:34	Lauryn Hill
Loud Pipes	5:14	Lil Wayne Ft. Big Tymers & Juvenile
Love's Gonna Get'cha	4:57	Boogie Down Productions
Love Changes	4:31	Jamie Foxx Feat. Mary J. Blige
Love This Game	3:28	Slim Thug
Loyalty (Feat. Obie Trice)	5:55	D12
Lucky	3:53	Spanky Loco & The Real 310 West Gang
Lucky Luciano - 6 In Da Morning	4:04	lucky luciano
Lucky Luciano - Down South Playas	4:18	
Lucky Luciano - Im A Gangsta	3:21	lucky luciano
Lucky Luciano - Sittin Sidewayz ft Stunta & Chingo Bling	3:25	
Lucky Luciano ft. Paul Wall & Chamillion - Playa Roll	3:33	
Lucky Luciano Ft.SPM - Smoke Y	3:45	Lucky Luciano
LUCKY LUCIANO, GRIMM, RICSTA, SPM - GAME UNTOLD 2004	4:49	
Ludacris Ft. Mary J. Blige - Runaway Love	4:41	
Ludia GET BACK 4:30	
Luniaz 5 on it !	4:18	
luniz, e 40, dru down, digital underground, richie rich and oth - i got 5 on it remix	4:12	
mac dre, n2deep, psd - act a fool	3:16	
Mack 90 Ft. Conejo	3:01	Spanky Loco Presents Young Gun
Mack Daddyz	6:46	N2deep
Mafiosos	4:44	South Park Mexican
Make em say ugh	5:05	Master P & No Limit Soldiers
Make Love In The Club	4:28	Usher
Marijuana	4:40	El Cochino/Huero Snipes/Spanky Loco/Spanto
Mary Jane	3:48	213
Master P This for d homie 5:41	
Master P Feind	4:46	
Master P Someone watching me 4:26	
Master P I got the hook up !	4:20	
Master p Burbs & Caddy 4:13	
Master P, UGK, Eightball, MJG - Meal Ticket	4:03	Master P
Maybach Music (feat. Jay-Z)	2:56	Rick Ross
Meal Ticket	4:04	No Limit Artists
Meet Your Fate	4:03	South Park Mexican
The Message	5:29	Dr. Dre Feat. Mary J. Blige
Mexican Radio	4:25	South Park Mexicans (SPM)
Mi Amor	4:29	Mr. Sancho
The Mighty O	4:16	Outkast
Mike jones Back then 4:04	
Millionaire Dream	5:22	Big Tymers feat. Lil Wayne & C
Miseducation Of Lauryn Hill	4:17	Lauryn Hill
MLK	3:44	213
Mockingbird	4:11	Eminem
Momma Taught Me	2:31	DJ Drama & Lil Wayne
Money, Cash, Hoes	4:46	Jay-Z f/ DMX
Morris Brown	4:27	Outkast
Mr Shadow ft. lil one - mexican gangsta rap	3:30	
Mr. Ice Cream Man	5:08	Master P
Mr. Shadow - Unforgiven	4:01	Mr.Shadow
Mr. Shadow, Mr Sancho, Mr. Lil One, Lil Blacky, Knight Owl and Lil Rob-Killaz	3:23	Mr.Shadow
MR.SHADOW-HOMIES	3:33	MR. SANCHO FT LIL ROB
MR.SHADOW - Who Wanna Roll	4:29	
Murda (Feat: Chingon & Goblin)	4:15	Spanky Loco And The Gang
Murder City	5:32	Eminem ft Obie Trice,G Unit,D12
Murder Ink	2:28	Dr. Dre
murder n magic-down 4 my ns	3:45	snoop n c
Murderer	5:31	Mystical
Muscle Game	4:35	Black Rob
Mutron Angel	4:18	Outkast
My 1st Single	5:03	Eminem
My Brother's Keeper	5:24	Ying Yang Twins Feat. Anwar
My Dirty Ho	4:13	213
My Fault	4:02	Eminem
My Heat Goes Boom	3:41	Snoop Dogg
My Humps	5:27	Black Eyed Peas
My Lowrider ft. Paul Wall, WC, E40, Chingy, Techniec, Crooked I, Lil' Rob & Ice	5:19	The Game
My Summer Vacation	3:57	Ice Cube
My Wife, My Bitch, My Girl	4:10	Tech Nine
My World (Ft. Brotha Lynch Hung, Dalima)	4:37	Tech N9ne
mystical - the man right here	3:42	Mystikal
Mystikal - 13 Years	4:37	Mystikal
mystikal - bouncin' back	4:23	Mystikal
mystikal - bumpin me against the wall	4:23	
Mystikal - Gangstas	4:16	Master P/Mystikal/Snoop Dogg
Mystikal - It Yearns	4:56	Mystikal
Mystikal - Mind Of Mystical	3:46	Mystikal
Mystikal - Never Gonna Bounce (The Dream)	3:56	Mystikal
Mystikal - Not That ***** (Remix)	6:01	Mystikal
Mystikal - Out That Boot Camp Clicc	4:21	Mystikal
Mystikal - Shine	4:21	Mystikal
Mystikal - Sleepin' With Me	4:29	Mystikal
Mystikal - Yaah!	4:27	Mystikal
Nah This Aint The Remix	4:07	DJ Drama & Lil Wayne
nappy roots ft outkast, ludacris, master p, juvenile, mystikal, - hustla - hustla	3:49	
nas , eminem, dmx, tupac - hate me now remix	3:40	
Nasty Bitches (Feat. Slush the Villain)	3:36	Mr. Knightowl
Nasty Girl	4:54	Nelly Feat. P. Diddy & Jagged Edge
Nasty Mind	4:45	D12
Neck Of Da Woods	4:06	Mystikal
Neighborhood Boyz	4:51	Brotha Lynch Hung And MC Eiht
Nelly - Country Grammer	4:16	
neva goin change	1:45	jon young
Never Had S***	4:14	BG, Juvenile, The Big Tymers, Turk
New York (feat. DMX) (CN Remix)	4:05	Busta Rhymes
The Next Episode	2:42	Dr. Dre
***** Couldn't Know	4:37	Big Tymers/Lil Wayne
The ***** Trap	3:50	Ice Cube
Night And Day	3:29	Tech Nine
Night Shift	5:05	South Park Mexican (SPM)
No Handle Bars	3:27	The Flowbots
No One	4:10	Alicia Keys
No, No (feat. Lil Wayne)	4:08	Big Tymers
Nobody	4:14	Keith Sweat
nobody	2:59	yung berg ft casha
Nookie	4:50	Limp Bizkit
not like me (feat. big tymers)	4:03	Lil Wayne
Nothing Even Matters	5:51	Lauryn Hill
Now They Wanna Ft. J. Cash	3:17	Jon Young
Off the Top	3:51	Big Tymers/Juvenile
Oh My My	3:47	South Park Mexican (SPM)
Oh No (Feat. 50 Cent)	4:45	Snoop Dogg
Oh Yeah!	4:55	Big Tymers
On Edge	4:04	Keak Da Sneak, Mae Gee, Cos,
One Shot 2 Shot	4:27	Eminem & D12
Only If You Want It	3:03	Eazy E
Only In California	4:45	Ice Cube, Snoop Dogg, Mack 10
Ooh Wee	4:13	South Park Mexican (SPM)
Out Cast On the Wall 3:57	
Out cast rose blossiom 4:55	
Out Cast Players Ballers	4:23	
Out Cast Aquaitum 4:42	
Out cast Elevtors 4:18	
Out That Boot Camp Clic	4:20	Mystikal
outcast - stephanie rock - hey ya	4:13	
outkast, biggy, eminem, xzibit, ice cube, dmx - rosa parks remix	5:26	
Over & Over	4:14	Nelly Feat. Tim McGraw
paper ft. durty block	4:27	Gorilla Zoe
parlay	2:51	brotha lynch hung
Party With A D.P.G.	4:55	Snoop Dogg
Pastor troy I heard about the money 3:44	
Paul Wall & Mike Jones - Step Yo Game Up	4:25	Paul Wall & Mike Jones - Step Yo Game Up
Pause 4 Porno	1:33	Dr. Dre
PD World Tour	4:47	Black Rob
Peaches	3:11	Outkast ft. Sleepy Brown & Scar
Pimp Like Me	5:59	D12
Pimpin'	3:32	Big Tymers
Pit bull - Bojangles 3:13	Pitbull - Bojangles (Extended Mix)
Pit Bull ft. Twista - Get Down Hit The Floor	3:38	
PJ & Rooster	4:28	Outkast
Playa 4 Life	4:40	N2Deep
Please Believe It	3:48	Obie Trice feat. Katt Williams
Post Up	1:16	Lil Boosie
Post Up Feat. Lil Boosie	4:03	Jon Young & J. Cash
preview-t-3589894-h brotha lynch hung & x-raided - ebk	1:05	Brotha Lynch Hung
Problemas	4:51	South Park Mexican (SPM)
project pat, juvenile, big tymers, hot boyz and three six mafia - ballers	4:59	
Psycho Bitch	3:17	Tech n9ne
Puke	4:08	Eminem
Pull My Hair	4:13	Ying Yang Twins
Pump It	16:37	Black Eyed Peas
Push It	3:31	Rick Ross
Put The Whip On It	4:19	Young Jeezy
Putitas (Feat: Kokane, Playa Hamm, Duce, Huero Snipes)	4:05	Spanky Loco And The Gang
Quitter	6:44	Eminem Featuring D12
Rain Man	5:14	Eminem
Rap - Mc Eiht Feat.Scarface - N2Deep	3:50	MC Eight ft. Scarface
rappin 4tay; ain't no playa' like	5:06	rappin 4tay
Rat-Tat-Tat-Tat	3:49	Dr. Dre
Rats and Roaches	2:43	Outkast
Ray J Feat. Yung Berg - Sexy Can I (Prod. by KnockOut) (2007) [www.RnB4U.in] 3:27	Ray J Feat. Yung Berg - Sexy Can I (Prod. by KnockOut) (2007) [www.RnB4U.in]
Ready to Rumble	4:50	Mystikal
Real Gangsta	4:28	SPM
Real ***** Roll Call	5:17	Lil Jon/Ice Cube
Real Talk	3:20	Lil Keke,dj screw,fat pat,hawk,trea,paul wall
Really Doe	4:28	Ice Cube
Refuce 2 Looze	4:32	Brotha Lynch Hung
Respect	3:36	Rich Prez
Rest in Piss	4:42	Brotha Lynch Hung
Retaliate	4:12	Tech Nine
The Return	3:47	Mystikal
Ride 4 Me	3:01	Yung Berg Feat. Casha
Ride 4U	2:42	No Limit Artists
Ride Till We Die	4:38	Tech Nine
Ride Wit Us	4:03	Spanky Loco,Tha Gang,Huero Snipes,Lil Chris & Nasty Boy
Riden' Dirty	5:03	Chamillionare
Riders on the Storm	6:16	Snoop Dogg feat. The Doors
RIDIN HIGH FEAT: RIC ROSS	3:27	DrE album
Riding Dirty (Remix)	4:29	Chamillionaire Feat. Papoose & Jae Millz
Right Here Right Now (Feat Paul Oakenfold)	4:11	Ice Cube
Riotmaker	2:05	Tech Nine
River Don't Runn	5:00	Nelly Feat. Murphy Lee & Stephen Marley
Roamin'	3:38	Shwayze
Rock Bottom	3:34	Eminem
Rockwell- I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watchin Me	3:58	
Role Model	3:25	Eminem
Roll Call	5:16	No Limit Soldiers
Round And Round	2:45	Red Rat
Roy Jones can't be stop	3:39	
Roy Jones ! What you talkin about 3:15	
Roy Jones I smoke	4:46	
Run On Up	3:33	213
run ronnie run - three times one minus one	3:30	
Runaway	3:18	South Park Mexican
Sacreface Mind playin tricks 3:42	
Same Song	4:36	2Pac & Digital Underground
Say Hi to the Bad Guy	3:20	Ice Cube
Screens Falling	3:54	SPM (South Park Mexican)
Screw Done Already Warned Me 5:06	Trae & Lil KeKe
Sensual Seduction (Super Clean)	4:10	Snoop Dogg
Sexy Lady	4:44	Yung Burg & Junior & Jim Jones & Rich Boy
SexyBack (Dirty)	4:02	Justin Timberlake
Shakedown	2:41	N2DEEP
She Got It	3:33	2 Pistols ft. T-Pain
Shit On Boys	4:49	Mike Jones feat. Slim Thug, Lil Flip, Amadeus
Shorty Like Mine	4:34	Bow Wow Ft. Chris Brown
Shoulder Lean	4:24	Young Joc
Shut Up	4:56	Black Eyed Peas
Shut Up And Swang	3:27	Jon Young
Siccmade Boyz Ft. Brotha Lynch	4:46	COS
Since Day One	4:29	SPM
Situations	4:28	N2Deep
Sky Scrapin	3:57	Jon Young
Slacker	4:16	Tech Nine
Slap That Sucka	3:00	Lil Wyte
Slept On	3:18	Jon Young & J.Cash
slim thug & the boss hogg outlawz - serve & collect - 01 - we boss hoggin	3:55	
Slither	4:00	Tech Nine
slow jams - roger and zap - i wanna be your man mp3	4:11	
Slow Lane Pimpin	4:32	Jon Young
Smashing the Gas (Get Faster)	3:09	Mystikal
Smoke, Drank(Texas Remix)	2:20	Slim Thug
Smoked Out	3:57	Mystikal
Snoop Dogg feat. Lil Jon & Trina- Step Yo Game Up 1	5:31	
Snoop Dogg ft. R. Kelly - That's That Shit	4:16	
So Fly	4:07	213
So Fresh , So Clean	4:00	OUTCAST
So You Wanna Bang	3:52	Conejo
SOME GANGSTAZ	3:48	Spanky Loco
Some L.A. ******	4:25	Dr. Dre
Someday	4:09	Jon Young
Something to Ride To	9:37	Too Short
Sorry, Blame It On Me - main	4:58	Akon
south park mexican spm - peace pipe	4:33	
South Park Mexicans (SPM) - Hillwood Hustlaz	4:08	
South Park Mexicans (SPM) - You Know My Name	4:44	
south park mexicans spm - riddla on the roof	4:52	
Southern Style Dj 3:23	
Southside	4:52	Lil Keke,dj screw,fat pat,hawk,trea
Spanish Fly	4:03	Black Rob
Spend Some Time	5:11	Eminem Feat. Obie Trice, Stat Quo & 50 Cent
Spittin' Pollaseeds (featuring	5:05	Ice Cube
Split Ya Head	0:40	Brotha Lynch Hung
SPM- In My Hood	3:58	spm
spm- medicine	5:03	
SPM - High Everyday	4:54	SPM
SPM - Marijuana in Your Brain	1:25	SPM
SPM - Third Wish	5:13	South Park Mexican
SPM damned 4:50	
Spm Youngster 4:25	
SPM 1 of these nights 3:57	
SPM Children of the ghetto 4:33	
SPM GOOD ENOUGH 3:56	
SPM Here to work 4:19	
SPM I miss 4:50	
SPM Diaries	4:26	South Park Mexican,ft. Rasheed
Spoken For (feat. J Cash)	3:20	Jon Young
Spydie's Birth	4:11	Brotha Lynch Hung
srcb	3:20	Lo Boy
Stack Yo Chips	3:14	C-Murder/Master P/Mystikal
Stand Tall	3:46	Ice Cube
State Of Emergency (feat. Ice Cube)	3:39	The Game
Stay Grinden (Feat: Huero Snipes)	3:38	Spanky Loco And The Gang
Stay Strapped (featuring Tech nine & young Jeezy)	3:33	The Game
Stay True	3:17	Jon Young & J Cash
Steal The Show	4:13	Ice Cube
Still D.R.E.	4:31	Dr. Dre
Still Got Love	3:21	Jon Young & J.Cash
Still Mexican	5:44	Chingo Bling
Still Smokin	3:29	Mystikal
Stop-N-Go (Dirty)	4:00	UGK
Stop Snitchin'	3:16	Ice Cube
Storm (Forecass)	4:28	Jamie Foxx
The Streets (Ft. The Game & Will.I.Am)	4:22	Bone Thugs n Harmony
Streets On Beats	5:15	SPM, Low-G & Rasheed
Suffocate	3:38	J.Holiday
Suga / Kool-Aid	1:33	Gorilla Zoe
Sugar Free, DJ Quick - If You Stay Ready	4:01	
Suicide Letters	4:09	Tech N9ne
Suicide Missions	3:39	Spanky Loco & The Real 310 West Gang
Summertime in the City	3:46	N2Deep/O.D.M
Sunday Afternoon	3:46	Lighter Shade Of Brown
Sunrise	3:18	Jon Young & J.Cash
Supa Fly	3:00	Lil' Boosie
Superstar	4:57	Lauryn Hill
Supreme Hustle	4:22	Ice Cube
Swamp *****	5:13	TRU
Sweat Ya Perm Out (Feat. Lil Jon, Lil Scrappy & VA)	8:05	Katt Williams
T.I. ft. UGK - Front Back & Side To Side	4:06	
T9X	6:30	Tech Nine
Take A Chance On Me	3:42	Jon Young
Take A Ride	3:32	Jon Young
Take Me Away (featuring Butch Cassidy)	4:03	Ice Cube
Take Time	3:24	Jon Young & J Cash
Take Ya Shoes Off	4:28	Yung Joc
Take You Down	4:06	Chris Brown
Tarantula	4:11	Mystikal
tech n9ne & clout nine - ft clout nine - oochie coochie(3)	1:48	
tech nine - celcius - now its on 2	5:11	
tech nine & snug brim- 7 sins- kc, mo	1:59	
Tell Him	4:41	Lauryn Hill
tell me do u kno ft bubba spar	3:29	DJ Drama & Rich Boy
Tell Me When To Go (Remix) (Dirty)	4:37	E-40 feat. Kanye West, Ice Cube & Game
Texas	4:03	UGK Ft. ESG & Slim Thug
Thank God	5:28	Ice Cube
that bitch is bad (ft. the big tymers)	5:04	mack 10 
These Drugs	4:40	Dr. Dre feat D12 & Eminem
They Don't Want To See	4:14	Juan Gotti ft Lucky luciano
This Is How We Do	4:20	Big Tymers
This Is My Life	4:19	Slim Thug
Three Kings (Dirty Acapella)	4:52	Slim Thug
Three Letter Word	4:42	Jamie Foxx
Three Times One Minus One	3:30	Run Ronnie Run
Throw your hands up	5:24	Eight Ball feat. MJG and Outcast 
Thug Pit	4:23	Bone Thugs , Tech N9ne, Insane Clown Posse and Kottonmouth Kingz
Thug Shit	4:18	Frost
Thug Story	4:35	Black Rob
TI Im a king 3:33	
Timbaland_feat[1]._Nelly_Furtado_and_Justin_Timberlake_-_Give_It_To_Me	3:55	Timbaland
Time Is Money	4:39	South Park Mexican (SPM)
To Zion	6:09	Lauryn Hill
Tomorrow	3:41	Ice Cube
Tonight	3:09	DJ Quick (feat Sugafree AMG and Mausberg)
too short fuck faces	3:48	
Too short Time for the flow !	5:12	
Too short Step daddy 4:22	
too short - shorty the pimp	0:42	
too short - the ghetto(3)	5:03	
too short shake that monkey 4:42	
too short say hoe 8:18	
too short & eazy e - old school - players club	4:28	
Track 07	1:45	Slim Thug
Track 12	5:11	
the train	4:11	outkast
Trick daddy Sugar 4:07	
A Trigger Gots No Heart Feat C	4:05	Spanky Loco
Trillvelle Nobody 3:31	
Trillville Give me that 4:46	
TRU - Freak Hoes ft. Mia X	3:49	No Limit Soldiers
True Playaz	3:38	Mr Shadow
Trust Me	4:08	Snoop Doggy Dogg
Tu PAC Hitum up 5:15	
Tupac Shortys going to be a thug 3:54	
Tupac Why do they call you bitch !	4:21	
Tupac Rider	4:40	
Turn It Up feat. Lil Flip (Street Version)	4:39	
Twist Yo Body	3:28	213
two live crew - two live crew - me so horny dirty	4:36	
U Ain't Gonna Take My Life	4:07	Ice Cube
U And Dat Ft. T. Pain, Kandi Girl	3:23	E-40
U Are Not A Pimp (Feat. Gilly & Tateeze)	3:33	Big Tymers
U Ballin	5:23	Mike Jones, magno, Slim Thug
U Still Got It (Interlude)	2:48	Jamie Foxx Feat. Common
U Think U Know	4:18	Jon Young
U.P.T. (Feat. Hot Boys & Big Tymers)	4:17	Juvenile
UGK Pimpin no Ill !	6:17	
Uh Oh (featuring Fiend, Mystikal)	2:39	Big Ed
Unpredictable	3:40	Jamie Foxx Feat. Ludacris
Unpredictable	3:40	Jamie Foxx Feat. Ludacris
Until We Rich	4:22	Ice Cube
Up In Smoke	3:19	Ice Cube, Eminem, Dr.Dre, Snoop Dogg
Ups & Downs	3:54	213
USA	3:33	Ying Yang Twins
V-Town	5:57	E-40, B-Legit, N2Deep
VIP	3:55	Jamie Foxx
Wait (The Whisper Song)	2:59	Ying Yang Twins
Wait (The Whisper Song) (Remix)	4:35	Ying Yang Twins Feat. Busta Rhymes, Missy Elliott, Lil Scrappy, Free & Mr. Collipark
Wanna Be A Baller	3:40	Lil Troy
Wannabes	4:05	Snoop Dog Feat Young Jeezy and Nate Dogg
War Outside (Feat. Zigg Zagg)	4:30	Brotha Lynch Hung And MC Eiht
Warm Bed	3:54	Jamie Foxx
warren g - regulate	4:09	
warren g feat snoop doggy dogg & nate dog & xzibit - game dont wait	3:48	
The Wash	3:17	Dr.Dre and Snoop Dogg
Watch How It Go Down (Produced by DJ Premier)	3:48	Termanology
Watch Me	4:09	KaneAndAbel
The Watcher	3:27	Dr. Dre
Watta	4:17	Brotha Lynch Hung/Luni Coleone
Way of Life (f. Big Tymers)	3:54	Lil Wayne
We're #1 Ft. Huero Snipes, Spa	3:48	Spanky Loco Presents Young Gun
We All Thug	4:18	C-bo & Brotha Lynch Hung
We Be Clubbin'	3:44	Ice Cube feat. DMX
We Can Smoke (Feat. TQ)	4:48	Big Tymers
We Had to Tear This Motha----- Up	4:24	Ice Cube
We Like the Cars That Go Boom	3:54	Le Tigre
We Want Eazy	5:02	Easy-E
Welcome to Orlando	5:15	Jon Young
West side Conn ! Who Banggin 4:00	
WEST SIDE Gangster Nation 4:35	
WestCoast Gee	3:51	Spanky Loco
What's Happenin' Freestyle	3:35	Slim Thug Feat. PJ & Killa Kyleon
What's The Difference	4:04	Dr. Dre
What's Up	4:26	Lil Jon, Young Buck, Dirtbag, Pibull
What Is A Pyroclastic Flow? 0:55	Ice Cube
what it do	5:00	Yung burg
Whatcha Wanna Do	4:38	Mia X
WHATS IT GONNA BE-! FEATURING JANET JACKSON	5:25	BUSTA RHYMES
When i come through	3:47	DMX ft Busta Rhymes
When I Die	3:45	Lil Cuete
When I Look In Your Eyes	2:44	Outkast
When It Hurts So Bad	5:42	Lauryn Hill
When Will They Shoot?	4:36	Ice Cube
Where is the Love (CDS)	3:48	Black Eyed Peas Ft Justin Timberlake (www.mp3sfinder.com)
Where My Money (I Need That)	4:34	Rick Ross
Where The Cash At	5:07	Lil Wayne,Currency, & Remy Ma
Who Got The Camera?	4:37	Ice Cube
Who Got the Clout Ft. Mystikal	3:23	Mia X
Whoa!	4:04	Black Rob
Whole World Wit Me	3:55	D12
Why Me? (featuring Musiq Soulchild)	4:01	Ice Cube
Why We Thugs (Dirty)	3:45	Ice Cube
Wicked Wayz	4:07	Ice Cube / Mr. Mike
Wiggy Wiggy	4:34	South Park Mexicans (SPM)
Wipe it off	4:34	Lil' Boosie/Yung Joc
Wish U Were Here	4:13	Jamie Foxx
With tha B.G.	3:40	B.G./Big Tymers
With You	4:12	Chris Brown
With You	4:21	Jamie Foxx Feat. The Game & Snoop Dogg
With You	3:17	Jon Young
Wobble Wobble	3:42	Master P & No Limit Soldiers
Wood Grain Wheel Ft. Boss Hogg Outlawz	4:16	Slim Thug
Woof!	4:22	Fiend/Mystikal/Snoop Dogg
The World Is Mine (Feat Mac 10 & K-Dee)	3:10	Ice Cube
World Wide Playaz	4:07	Lil' Keke feat. SPM & Ikeman
Worst Enemy	2:39	Tech Nine
X-Bitches	4:59	Ice Cube
X-Raided, Brotha Lynch Hung - Catch You.mp3	2:25	
X-Raided, SAC, Brotha Lynch, Pee Wee, Young Meek	5:53	Best Of Sacramento
Xxplosive	3:35	Dr. Dre
Ya Gotta Go	0:59	N2Deep
Yada Yada Yada	6:10	Tech Nine
You (ft. Boyz N Da Hood)	3:47	DJ Drama & Rich Boy
You Cant Play With My Yo-Yo (Feat. Ice Cube)	5:01	Yo Yo
You Could Be My King (prod.Leontin)	4:11	Casha
You Don't Know Me	4:51	Black Rob
You Don't Know, Who I Know	4:43	Brotha Lynch Hung And MC Eiht
You Don't Wanna Fuck With Me	3:02	MR.SHADOW
You Got Wrecked	3:29	Chamillionaire
You Gotta Lotta that (Ft. Snoop Dogg)	4:07	Ice Cube
You Make Me Wanna	3:41	Usher
You May Be Ft. Bleezo, Sav Sic	3:58	Brotha Lynch Hung
Yound bloods president 4:05	
Young Joc - Its Going Down drty	4:02	
Young Joc ft. gorilla zoe - Coffee Shop	4:09	
Young Pimp	4:43	Whiteboy feat. Katt Williams
Young Ridah, Brotha Lynch & Young Droop -- Gone Blown	4:04	
Your my lady	4:33	D' Angelo
Your My Lady	3:52	NB Ridaz
Yung Joc ft. Gorilla Zoe- Poppin Bottles	4:20	
zap & roger - more bounce	5:15	zap and roger
Zoom	4:43	Lil' Boosie
04 - Something For The Suckas - Spanky Loco	1:55	310 West Gang
07-the_aphilliates_and_busta_rhymes-it_aint_over_ft_slim_thug_lil_wayne-sut	3:33	
07 - You Love It - Spanky Loco, Huero Snipes & Big Crime	4:16	310 West Gang
08 - So Fly feat. Snoop Dogg & Katt Williams	4:18	
09 young buck, rick ross & lil'jon - where i'm from	3:12	
10 ice cube - gangster rap made me do it	3:41	DIGITAL PRODUCT_DJ GOT NOW_DJ L-GEE
17-slim thug - underground hoggin - 17 - hold it down	1:17	Slim Thug
187 on 24th Street	5:12	C-bo & Brotha Lynch Hung
187 On A Hook	4:26	Brotha Lynch Hung & C-Bo
'187 On A Hook' featuring Tech N9ne	4:26	Brotha Lynch Hung & C-Bo
2 Lovers [Lil Uno]	3:30	Lil Uno AKA Mr. Lil One
213 Tha Gangsta Clicc	3:53	213
23 Hr. Lock Down	4:38	Ying Yang Twins Feat. Bun B
24 Deep	4:14	Brotha Lynch Hung
24 Hours	2:52	Jon YounG
24 Hours	2:52	Jon YounG
2pac Crip Walk	5:21	2 pac
30's, 80's & 100's	3:46	Jon Young & J.Cash
4 Tha Hustlas	4:52	2 Pac Feat Too Short 
40 Oz (Dirty)	4:09	D12
40 Oz and Chronic	3:39	Brotha Lynch Hung/Foe Loco/Mr. Doctor
50cent, Too Short, UGK - As The World Turns	4:19	
781 Redrum	0:47	Brotha Lynch Hung
'97 Bonnie & Clyde	5:16	Eminem

957 songs to keep me building !*


----------



## MKD904

David, that's like 38 Hours of music....you gonna be in there that long...

)


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 16 2008, 09:56 AM~11614797
> *David, that's like 38 Hours of music....you gonna be in there that long...
> 
> )
> *



Was going to try to but just got an imporant call and now i am heading to CHILDREN'S MERCY HOSPITAL !

I guess my niece went out with someone she might off my space ,snook out the window and what have you and got beat up and raped from what i am told ! My Mother in Law called all upset said they picked her up at about 6am and she needed to be at the ER they had found my niece on the street all fucked up and naked ! SHE'S ONLY 13 yrs old and this guy she meet off my space is to be 18 ! I'll let you guys know more in a few ! I got to get out of here as soon as they release here from the hospital!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 09:15 AM~11615309
> *Was  going  to  try  to  but  just  got  an  imporant  call  and  now  i  am  heading  to  CHILDREN'S MERCY HOSPITAL !
> 
> I  guess  my  niece  went  out  with  someone she  might  off  my space ,snook out the  window and what  have  you  and  got  beat  up and  raped  from  what  i  am  told  !  My  Mother in  Law  called  all upset  said  they picked  her  up  at  about  6am  and  she  needed  to  be  at  the  ER  they  had  found my niece  on the  street  all  fucked  up  and  naked  !  SHE'S ONLY  13 yrs old  and  this  guy  she  meet  off my space  is  to be  18 !  I'll  let  you  guys  know  more  in  a  few  !  I  got  to  get  out  of  here  as  soon  as  they  release  here  from the  hospital!
> *


sorry to hear such awfull news! its a sad day when things like this happen.
revenge is a dish better served cold!


----------



## spikekid999

:0 fuckin myspace :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 10:15 AM~11615309
> *Was  going  to  try  to  but  just  got  an  imporant  call  and  now  i  am  heading  to  CHILDREN'S MERCY HOSPITAL !
> 
> I  guess  my  niece  went  out  with  someone she  might  off  my space ,snook out the  window and what  have  you  and  got  beat  up and  raped  from  what  i  am  told  !  My  Mother in  Law  called  all upset  said  they picked  her  up  at  about  6am  and  she  needed  to  be  at  the  ER  they  had  found my niece  on the  street  all  fucked  up  and  naked  !  SHE'S ONLY  13 yrs old  and  this  guy  she  meet  off my space  is  to be  18 !  I'll  let  you  guys  know  more  in  a  few  !  I  got  to  get  out  of  here  as  soon  as  they  release  here  from the  hospital!
> *


I HOPE THEY FIND THAT FUCKER AND DRAGG THAT PUTO BEHIND A CAR FOR A FEW HUNDRED BITCH  THEN GANG STYLE FUCK HIM UP! :angry: !! I HOPE SHE LEARNED HER LESSON!! HOPE SHE WILL BE OK BRO!!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 16 2008, 09:28 AM~11615378
> *I HOPE THEY FIND THAT FUCKER AND DRAGG THAT PUTO BEHIND A CAR FOR A FEW HUNDRED BITCH   THEN GANG STYLE FUCK HIM UP! :angry: !! I HOPE SHE LEARNED HER LESSON!! HOPE SHE WILL BE OK BRO!!!
> *


X 2 :angry:


----------



## owenart714

damm that sux dude! i will beat the shit out of that guy if i knew who he is! thats not right!


----------



## lb808

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9703


----------



## undead white boy

damn bro do what you gotta do
my suggestion if you find him beat him within an 1/8 of an inch of his sorry life so you don't get the murder charge


----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT0MZFMxgmM


----------



## mcloven

any one got kustombuilders phone number


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 16 2008, 12:03 PM~11616014
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT0MZFMxgmM
> *



marilyn Manson=FAIL


----------



## mcloven

rong vid here u go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfPgj4bviKY&feature=related


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 16 2008, 12:12 PM~11616076
> *rong vid here u go  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfPgj4bviKY&feature=related
> *



thats what im talkin about homie


----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=067FMmyrXmQ


----------



## mcloven

some mopars http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z75_Ids7AE


----------



## mcloven

ricer song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko3ojrte-I8&feature=related


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 16 2008, 11:29 AM~11615394
> *X 2  :angry:
> *


X 3 :guns:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 16 2008, 12:29 PM~11615394
> *X 2  :angry:
> *


X3 thats [email protected]#$ed up homie sorry to hear :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just got home ! The police took finger prints , condom , sheets, cell phone , and the home computer !

I guess they are calling it a date rape thing or when you have sex with an underage minor ! So the story i got this after noon went down like this ! 

My neice 13, gets on my space and says she is 16 , starts talking to a kid thats 18 ! Then he starts texting her . I guess she has been popping out the window and running off with this kid to smoke hang out a drink . Last night she waits to my mother in law goes to bed and calls dude up ! She let him in throw the bed room window and the start messing around ! They have sex and popped her cherry and starts to bleed . Then being scared he tossed condom on the floor and being to take off ! My neice took the bedding and went to throw them away with the kid and i guess somewhere down the road * INDEPENACE ,MO* his girl freind finds them riding around and her a friend beat up my neice and ripped her close off and my neice then tells them that she is 13yrs old and then they put her in the car and then dumped her about 2 miles from my mother-in-laws ! 

So at the hospital my neice says all this stuff and doesn't want to give up the boys name or what his my space info is or his number ! And wont take the moring after pill either ! But once the police found out she was 13 with 18 yr old the took her phone * witch while we were at the house getting the home computer the fucker texted her 3 times *. They took the house computer and are holding that for charges against the kid and her cell phone ! 

WAS ACTUAL RAPE ? 

Still wrong a 18 yr old with a 13yr *he might have thought she was 16* 

I think the little girl has been haveing problems for awhile ! She hooks up with this dude and what not , thinks if she has sex he'll love her , it was her first time and she was scared ,goes to hang out with him or run away * unknown at this point* then got beat up by dudes ex and they kicked her to curb and she got scared that early in the morning off Johnson drive and naked she probley said the story to keep from getting in trouble !

Cops were prosessing the bedding when they found the condom ! She keep saying at the Hospital she could remember him having 1 or not she was tring to get away ! 

Theirs a story here that she's nottelling the truth about ! She is fucked up and they scrapped DNA out of her so she can hardly walk ! I'm pissed but i dont think all the blame should be on this dude after hearing these 2 sides to 1 story !


----------



## [email protected]

well its fucked up that she lied to dude about her age, but the cops will see that he had sex with a minor........... hes done! this dude i grew up with went threw the same shit, and he did a 5 year bid for it!

its open and shut case for him.

but i would be more concerned with pressin full on charges on these bitches that beat her up and left her naked tho........... just my .02 mini.


----------



## mcloven

that sucks


----------



## BigPoppa

Fuckin a that hurts to read mini, sorry to hear that. I'm sure glad I don't have any girls, the shit they go through especially in this day and age tears me up. Fuck Myspace, it makes it too easy for youngsters to get taken advantage of. I don't know what the statutory age is in MO, but as a responsible adult, he should have taken better care. Sounds like what could have been just another cherry popped turned into a real ugly situation.


----------



## MARINATE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 02:01 PM~11617562
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03
> *



:angry:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 04:01 PM~11617562
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03
> *


Ass!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 02:01 PM~11617562
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03
> *


 :angry: Fucker


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gyNy2pAb3E


----------



## undead white boy

damn mini
that sucks bro
hopefully there wont be anything unexpected coming out of this
i hate seeing a little girl prego especially after hearing this shit
get a chick to talk her into taking the pill bro it could prove to be better in the long run


----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRlw9jqyZ4c&feature=user


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Does this work or did i get a FAIL ! 

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/c3330d1ebe


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Here's 1 for my freind Dade County ! Watch till the very end ! 

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/a11f61c5cf


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:25 PM~11620432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Damn Wey dats fucked up mayne


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 07:20 PM~11620365
> *Here's  1  for  my  freind  Dade County !  Watch  till  the  very end !
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/a11f61c5cf
> *


nice one


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:32 PM~11620519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey wey u said ur werent gonna post up one of my bitches! :angry: :angry: 





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

Damn u wey ur gonna get rich off of me!!!! :0


----------



## mcloven




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 16 2008, 08:39 PM~11620593
> *Damn u wey ur gonna get rich off of me!!!! :0
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 16 2008, 09:39 PM~11620593
> *Damn u wey ur gonna get rich off of me!!!! :0
> *


Your just helping another brother build a car !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 08:40 PM~11620608
> *Your  just  helping  another  brother  build  a  car  !
> *


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 07:40 PM~11620608
> *Your  just  helping  another  brother  build  a  car  !
> *



I kno dats why i dnt mind :biggrin: ! wut up Mini hit me up NIKKUHHHH


----------



## mcloven




----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 16 2008, 07:41 PM~11620623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No can do McLoven!!!! Too damn young fool


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 16 2008, 07:42 PM~11620643
> *No can do McLoven!!!! Too damn young fool
> *


shes my best freind to


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzIh6Ox5Vek


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:43 PM~11620660
> *BETTER RIGHT CLICK SAVE BEFORE IT'S REMOVED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u already sent it to me wey! u member??


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:43 PM~11620660
> *:biggrin:
> *


what are mods dont like Majestics plaques? LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

******


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn someone tore the hell out of that ! Its not even centered up anymore !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Looks like a loose meat Arby samitch !


----------



## mcloven




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 08:49 PM~11620737
> *Looks  like  a  loose  meat  Arby samitch !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:47 PM~11620714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** ready for the fire fight ! MOTHER FUCKER PIGGY BACKED 4 CLIPS !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:50 PM~11620749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Would you like any sause with that ! 


YES PLEASE ! Can we MAN HAZE IT ~


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 07:52 PM~11620778
> *Would  you  like  any  sause  with that !
> YES  PLEASE  !  Can  we  MAN HAZE  IT  ~
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: 

Man Glaze it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/231f0ab83b


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 16 2008, 09:55 PM~11620804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rabbits dont eat fish !


----------



## mcloven

silly rabbits dicks are for tricks


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## mcloven

hi beto


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 10:04 PM~11620931
> *
> *


On air or gas?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 09:08 PM~11620986
> *On  air  or  gas?
> *


OIL ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 10:10 PM~11621010
> *OIL ***** :biggrin:
> *


 Sound like air ! That bitch gets up ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 16 2008, 07:06 PM~11620953
> *hi beto
> *


Hi McVerga


----------



## MARINATE

http://tinyurl.com/ynupj4


----------



## mcloven

fucker


----------



## [email protected]

*
wud up fools
*







































:wave:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 08:20 PM~11621135
> *http://tinyurl.com/ynupj4
> *




:buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 16 2008, 11:24 PM~11621195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


truck is bad as hell


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 10:20 PM~11621135
> *http://tinyurl.com/ynupj4
> *


The best yet ! A must click !


----------



## ElRafa

:0


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 08:25 PM~11621210
> *The  best  yet !    A  must  click !
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 11:25 PM~11621210
> *The  best  yet !    A  must  click !
> *





your fucked up mini


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 08:20 PM~11621135
> *http://tinyurl.com/ynupj4
> *


WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11621266
> *your fucked up mini
> *


Did he trick you :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2008, 09:29 PM~11621266
> *your fucked up mini
> *


lol..got me too!


----------



## mcloven

same here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

REPOST!


----------



## Models IV Life

MARINATE WHO HOLDS THE PINKSLIP ON "PINKY"?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11621470
> *MARINATE WHO HOLDS THE PINKSLIP ON "PINKY"?
> *


MARINATE KUSTOMS


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 16 2008, 11:31 PM~11621282
> *Did he trick you  :biggrin:
> *


naw.......... marinate got me right after he got you :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2008, 08:50 PM~11621529
> *naw.......... marinate got me right after he got you :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:49 PM~11621504
> *MARINATE KUSTOMS
> *


 hno:


----------



## texasfunk

my next project! replicating my friends truck!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 

good luck finding those wheels tho


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 16 2008, 11:51 PM~11621538
> *LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2008, 09:56 PM~11621598
> *:0
> 
> good luck finding those wheels tho
> *


yea..im just gunna make them. :biggrin:
or wait on twinn..he's pushing some out with tht 80's dually hes castin.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 11:01 AM~11617562
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03
> *


we used to do that shit is night crew topic :roflmao: :roflmao: 

check this one out....

http ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC7NEUauryQ

:biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2008, 09:58 PM~11621632
> *we used to do that shit is night crew topic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> check this one out....
> 
> http ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC7NEUauryQ
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


son of a bitch! and like a pendejo i clicked tht shit! :angry: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 16 2008, 06:01 PM~11621674
> *son of a bitch! and like a pendejo i clicked tht shit!  :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


night crew don't play  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2008, 09:04 PM~11621710
> *night crew don't play   :biggrin:
> *



No shit use that hover technique


----------



## texasfunk

lol..now i kno!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so who else did i get??? be honest.... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

:0 :0 :biggrin:  7-TEAZ LOOK ALIKE!!!! ON THE OUTSIDE AND INTERIOR ITS THE SAME BUT THIS ONE HAS A VETTE MOTOR, PINSTRIPED BELLY/FRAME AND THE HYDROS ARE A LITTLE DIFFERENT! PICTURE DOESN'T SHOW TRUE COLOR BUT ITS EXACTLY THE SAME "WILD ORCHID" PURPLE USED ON THE REAL CAR!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick car man.... real one and model..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

SICK HOMIE :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 16 2008, 09:12 PM~11621806
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  7-TEAZ LOOK ALIKE!!!! ON THE OUTSIDE AND INTERIOR ITS THE SAME BUT THIS ONE HAS A VETTE MOTOR, PINSTRIPED BELLY/FRAME AND THE HYDROS ARE A LITTLE DIFFERENT! PICTURE DOESN'T SHOW TRUE COLOR BUT ITS EXACTLY THE SAME "WILD ORCHID" PURPLE USED ON THE REAL CAR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO BUILT IT AND GOT MORE PICS?


----------



## BiggC

Looks damn good man!!


----------



## Models IV Life

JAY HOLT BUILT CAR!! CUSTOM BUILDERS PRES. IT NEEDED A NEW HOME AND HE ENTRUSTED ME WITH IT!! STAYED WITH THE C.B.M.C.C. FAMILY!! I GOT A SHITLOAD OF PICS, JUST TRYING TO FIND THE BEST ONES TO POST.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 16 2008, 09:23 PM~11621915
> *JAY HOLT BUILT CAR!! CUSTOM BUILDERS PRES. IT NEEDED A NEW HOME AND HE ENTRUSTED ME WITH IT!! STAYED WITH THE C.B.M.C.C. FAMILY!! I GOT A SHITLOAD OF PICS, JUST TRYING TO FIND THE BEST ONES TO POST.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 thats bad as hell boy! post them pics!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life




----------



## [email protected]

DAMN


----------



## MARINATE

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: bad news, dade county, xxxDOUGHBOYxxx, spikekid999, draggillac, lb808, phat97yukon, Gilsdropshop1


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999

:cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 16 2008, 07:37 PM~11620575-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Sep 16 2008, 09:55 PM~11622214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 11:25 PM~11621210
> *The  best   yet !    A  must  click !
> *


:angry: NO ELECTRICITY SINCE SUNDAY AND I GOT 2 TURN THE COMPUTER OFF TO GET RID OF THAT!!! :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 17 2008, 01:23 AM~11622417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY HOMIE BUILT THAT CAR IN 18 SCALE RESIN. THAT HE MADE HIMSELF.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 17 2008, 01:05 AM~11622619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a mopar 440 under the hood? :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 17 2008, 11:26 AM~11624395
> *is that a mopar 440 under the hood? :cheesy:
> *



looks like it dont it :0


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 10:20 PM~11621135
> *http://tinyurl.com/ynupj4
> *



:0 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 17 2008, 10:48 AM~11624572
> *looks like it dont it :0
> *


 :yes: i know the air cleaner is from one


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 17 2008, 11:59 AM~11624665
> *:yes:  i know the air cleaner is from one
> *




look at the plug wires too! not a gm motor i know that much!


and thats an odd combo right there............ mopar in a caddy :0 just weird


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 17 2008, 11:04 AM~11624713
> *look at the plug wires too! not a gm motor i know that much!
> and thats an odd combo right there............ mopar in a caddy :0  just weird
> *


then its a 440 :cheesy: 

naw, its just right :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

CAN ANYBODY SOLV THIS PUZZLE :biggrin: SHHH DON'T TELL NOBODY!!!! :0  





















FIRST TO DO IT IN 1/25 SCALE, ITS ALLREADY DONE IN 1/1 SCALE FROM MAJESTICS C.C.


----------



## mcloven

cool


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 09:13 AM~11624802
> *  CAN ANYBODY SOLV THIS PUZZLE  :biggrin:  SHHH DON'T TELL NOBODY!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST TO DO IT IN 1/25 SCALE, ITS ALLREADY DONE IN 1/1 SCALE FROM MAJESTICS C.C.
> *


black ls 2dr wagon


----------



## mcloven




----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 09:13 AM~11624802
> *  CAN ANYBODY SOLV THIS PUZZLE  :biggrin:  SHHH DON'T TELL NOBODY!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST TO DO IT IN 1/25 SCALE, ITS ALLREADY DONE IN 1/1 SCALE FROM MAJESTICS C.C.
> *


HOOD SURGEON??? :0


----------



## mcloven

cousens teggy


----------



## mcloven

his mustang


----------



## mcloven




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 09:41 AM~11625064
> *black ls 2dr wagon
> *



 :biggrin: :yes: when I saw it I was hooked. Man homie that 63 is mind blowin' dog Im just tryin to keep up wit you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 17 2008, 09:43 AM~11625086
> *HOOD SURGEON??? :0
> *


 :biggrin: I pull teeth too :0 then I send you to the ghetto pharmacy for some "medication" uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 10:02 AM~11625269
> *  :biggrin:  :yes: when I saw it I was hooked. Man homie that 63 is mind blowin' dog Im just tryin to keep up wit you  :0  :biggrin:
> *



thats gonna be a nice build!!! and thanx homie for the props


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 09:13 AM~11624802
> *  CAN ANYBODY SOLV THIS PUZZLE  :biggrin:  SHHH DON'T TELL NOBODY!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST TO DO IT IN 1/25 SCALE, ITS ALLREADY DONE IN 1/1 SCALE FROM MAJESTICS C.C.
> *


When I'm correct than you see a glimpse of the real thing in my short vid on You Tube...everybody was wondering what type of model it was... :biggrin:
BigPoppa and me went out on the streets of Vegas after the LRM show, great experience!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 10:05 AM~11625310
> *:biggrin:  I pull teeth too :0  then I send you to the ghetto pharmacy for some "medication"  uffin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :0


----------



## undead white boy

are you serious
they busted out the copper chopper


----------



## EVIL C

That was getting good damn pigs :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa

lol, you beat me to it J, I was just looking up your youtube. At about 1:10 and 1:37. I don't think it even hopped, it broke. That's me in the blue hoody



> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2008, 10:52 AM~11625743
> *When I'm correct than you see a glimpse of the real thing in my short vid on You Tube...everybody was wondering what type of model it was... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2008, 10:52 AM~11625743
> *When I'm correct than you see a glimpse of the real thing in my short vid on You Tube...everybody was wondering what type of model it was... :biggrin:
> BigPoppa and me went out on the streets of Vegas after the LRM show, great experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yea thats it... that bitch bangs 2! he built the pink ls elco from majestics


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 17 2008, 11:42 AM~11625071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



got so much money, go buy some new sheets! :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 17 2008, 09:27 PM~11629615
> *got so much money, go buy some new sheets!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 17 2008, 09:27 PM~11629615
> *got so much money, go buy some new sheets!  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

nice one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 17 2008, 03:32 PM~11629663
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 06:13 AM~11624802
> *  CAN ANYBODY SOLV THIS PUZZLE  :biggrin:  SHHH DON'T TELL NOBODY!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST TO DO IT IN 1/25 SCALE, ITS ALLREADY DONE IN 1/1 SCALE FROM MAJESTICS C.C.
> *


the homie MARINATE put an LS clip on a Malibu wagon couple years ago


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2008, 09:13 PM~11631342
> *the homie MARINATE put an LS clip on a Malibu wagon couple years ago
> *


but it wasn't a two door


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 17 2008, 07:17 PM~11632217
> *but it wasn't a two door
> *


well so far neither is his :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## rollinoldskoo

Chingon 52 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

on my to-do list










:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Sep 17 2008, 11:18 PM~11632637-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoscustoms_@Sep 17 2008, 11:23 PM~11632665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=MARINATE,Sep 24 2007, 03:03 PM~8861908]
FOUND THIS PIC ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!








[/quote]


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 17 2008, 09:52 AM~11625743
> *When I'm correct than you see a glimpse of the real thing in my short vid on You Tube...everybody was wondering what type of model it was... :biggrin:
> BigPoppa and me went out on the streets of Vegas after the LRM show, great experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 17 2008, 10:01 PM~11632562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 18 2008, 12:29 AM~11632990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: I'VE BEEN LOOKIN FOR MORE PICS OF THIS CAR GOT ANYMORE? I been workin off one pic angle and building a body like that  thanx


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2008, 10:25 PM~11632303
> *well so far neither is his  :uh:
> *


  Oh but it will be!!! stay tuned folks...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 17 2008, 11:48 PM~11632832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Finally a flame job I like!! This is done in excellent way with lot's of taste!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Usually I hate flames...too common, too much, worn out.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 17 2008, 11:45 PM~11632809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Exciting ride!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Another Stunning pic by Elvolo! Best pic I've seen in a Looooong time!
Underground, 90's ride and low! Beautifull!


----------



## rodburner1974

I'm McLoven it


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 18 2008, 06:08 AM~11633216
> *I'm McLoven it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


nice!


----------



## [email protected]

betos killin it............................. nice pics man!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2008, 10:25 PM~11632303
> *well so far neither is his  :uh:
> *



:uh: so critical...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 18 2008, 05:08 AM~11633216
> *I'm McLoven it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 is that a 62 or so chrysler new yorker??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 11:50 AM~11634257
> *:0 is that a 62 or so chrysler new yorker??
> *




i thought it was a desoto ?


----------



## spikekid999

could be i know that 62 or so new yorkers had those style taillights


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 01:27 AM~11632693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 18 2008, 12:21 AM~11633098
> *Another Stunning pic by Elvolo! Best pic I've seen in a Looooong time!
> Underground, 90's ride and low! Beautifull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


J  , IS THERE A POSTER OF THIS? I WANT IT. THAT'S FREAKIN KLEAN.


----------



## undead white boy

some bad ass big body pics up in here


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2008, 11:21 AM~11634474
> *i thought it was a desoto ?
> *



60 desoto


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 11:10 AM~11635351
> *J  , IS THERE A POSTER OF THIS? I WANT IT. THAT'S FREAKIN KLEAN.
> *


I contacted Elvolo asking him the same question, got a really cool reply from him.
He's working with 2 other photographers on a deal with a publisher on getting their work in poster format. I enlarged and enhanced this low res pic and got a mini poster made which is hangs in my studio for inspiration.


----------



## eastside1989

Nice....


----------



## IN YA MOUF

i've been inspired to start buildin again.. :biggrin: what up J..i just started again so i dont feel the need to make a topic and i dont wanna invade/whore up anyone else's topic..so i'll post here.. 

heres a couple of builds i did in the past...i mainly dabbled with hoppers...tryin to make'em as real as possible...

the line busted on each of these pics.. 



















this one never made the finished cut..  i mocked everything up..decided to do a reverse swing axle..fucked up the frame.. 










tahoe i threw together real quick to use as a hauler..




























heres another i did as a dancer.. i didnt like how it moved.. so i took it apart.. 





















so heres another im startin..dont know if i should build a hopper or just pose it as one...

layed the base...i went heavy on the gold and light flake..i have some bright orange..tangerine and a nice brandywine ima use as pattern bases..then finish it up with either a green or maybe a purple pearl.. 

i gotta let it sit for a minute so it'll settle ..these pice do it NO justice..


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 12:33 AM~11632733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

done today :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 18 2008, 05:43 PM~11638661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Royal Flush is n Waco for tha time being!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 18 2008, 07:47 PM~11639168
> *Royal Flush is n Waco for tha time being!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh snaps

this car is 1 of texas best imo :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Out with the old !










In with the new !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 18 2008, 06:10 AM~11633221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUNNY.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 18 2008, 05:30 PM~11637531
> *i've been inspired to start buildin again.. :biggrin: what up J..i just started again so i dont feel the need to make a topic and i dont wanna invade/whore up anyone else's topic..so i'll post here..
> 
> heres a couple of builds i did in the past...i mainly dabbled with hoppers...tryin to make'em as real as possible...
> 
> the line busted on each of these pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one never made the finished cut..  i mocked everything up..decided to do a reverse swing axle..fucked up the frame..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tahoe i threw together real quick to use as a hauler..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres another i did as a dancer.. i didnt like how it moved.. so i took it apart..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so heres another im startin..dont know if i should build a hopper or just pose it as one...
> 
> layed the base...i went heavy on the gold and light flake..i have some bright orange..tangerine and a nice brandywine ima use as pattern bases..then finish it up with either a green or maybe a purple pearl..
> 
> i gotta let it sit for a minute so it'll settle ..these pice do it NO justice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make that sucker an hopper :biggrin: and by way all those kits are nice :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## chris mineer

beto you got a pm


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc


----------



## chris mineer

thats f up mini


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## chris mineer

thats bad a$$


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 18 2008, 07:46 PM~11639722
> *beto you got a pm
> *


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 10:05 PM~11639957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that trick !


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 10:07 PM~11639972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



First 2dr Big body TOPO did ! Later got that back and re done it ! It was Titled  HOMIE EDITION !


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SOME GREAT PICS TONIGHT BETO ! 

Thant Impala frame is sick !


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 18 2008, 02:44 PM~11638669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done today :biggrin:
> *


nice work lil homie.... i gotta get my homie b_styles to post up some of his old shit....


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

:wow: :wow: NICE :wow: :wow:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I belive this caddy is on ebay this week!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0w3gjpFjV8


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Before you talk shit about some one being the yard boy again watch this hold vedio !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugCR2g_MxaA


----------



## texasfunk

local car show pics















































out of all the cars..this was my personal fav as coolest..









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 08:25 PM~11640205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is my homie Troy'z RoadMaster!!!!!!!!


----------



## lb808

The one my kids love-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY2HPvoqSTE

the one I like-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA4xwXMpPgY


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 08:31 PM~11640289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking at all the big body pics you've posted....we share the same obsession. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 18 2008, 08:59 PM~11641175
> *Looking at all the big body pics you've posted....we share the same obsession. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE MORE, BUT I'LL POST TOMORROW. I WANT TO BUILD ONE OF MY RESIN BIG BODY. ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES.


----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 18 2008, 08:53 PM~11641120
> *The one my kids love-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY2HPvoqSTE
> 
> the one I like-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA4xwXMpPgY
> *


NICHOLAS GOT OUT OF BED AND STARTING DOING THE DOG DANCE, NOT ONLY ONCE BUT WATCHED IT 3 TIMES AND I CAN HEAR HIM SINGING THE SONG IN BED. :biggrin: 

YOU CAN KEEP THE AXE ANGELS VERSION, TOO TALL:biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 10:09 PM~11641273
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NICHOLAS GOT OUT OF BED AND STARTING DOING THE DOG DANCE, NOT ONLY ONCE BUT WATCHED IT 3 TIMES AND I CAN HEAR HIM SINGING THE SONG IN BED. :biggrin:
> 
> YOU CAN KEEP THE AXE ANGELS VERSION, TOO TALL:biggrin:
> *


 Yup, my son KAYA. Has the dance down too. In fact he does that dance to any song he hears.


----------



## jevries

Had fun Sunday!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 18 2008, 09:20 PM~11641369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had fun Sunday!! :biggrin:
> *


J  THAT PEDAL HAS SKIRTS? WHAT WAS IT? METAL OR FIBERGLASS? FIBERGLASS IS CHEAPER TO SHIP :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Cruisin' puts a smile on my face... :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_r9C9Jstw


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 10:24 PM~11641400
> *J   THAT PEDAL HAS SKIRTS? WHAT WAS IT? METAL OR FIBERGLASS? FIBERGLASS IS CHEAPER TO SHIP :biggrin:
> *


Pedalcar is from a former Tjech company as far as I know it's still being made by another company, all metal. Robert stripped the paint, created skirts and added an electric motor. It's a really cool ride.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## rollinoldskoo

http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_r9C9Jstw


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Sep 18 2008, 11:57 PM~11641608-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what im talkin bout...i like dat joint
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Sep 19 2008, 12:00 AM~11641631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awesome dude....a great candidate for "what if" build off!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

SOME OF MY PHOTOGRAPHY!! SOME RIDES FROM MY CAR CLUB.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: uffin:


----------



## jevries

TV item on Majestics C.C. Amsterdam and Kings Cruise meeting.

























Edwin's Big Body








We came with this ride...Marcel's '64 Impala








































One of the first lowriders in Holland, Gordon's Lincoln.


----------



## rodburner1974

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974

Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected]

> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> this is bad ass


----------



## rodburner1974

> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> this is bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> built by the MAN himself Steve Boutte
Click to expand...


----------



## BigPoppa

Was your T-Bird inspired by this? Same color!



> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 19 2008, 12:22 AM~11642012
> *TV item on Majestics C.C. Amsterdam and Kings Cruise meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first lowriders in Holland, Gordon's Lincoln.
> 
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 18 2008, 03:30 PM~11637531
> *i've been inspired to start buildin again.. :biggrin: what up J..i just started again so i dont feel the need to make a topic and i dont wanna invade/whore up anyone else's topic..so i'll post here..
> 
> heres a couple of builds i did in the past...i mainly dabbled with hoppers...tryin to make'em as real as possible...
> 
> the line busted on each of these pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one never made the finished cut..  i mocked everything up..decided to do a reverse swing axle..fucked up the frame..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tahoe i threw together real quick to use as a hauler..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres another i did as a dancer.. i didnt like how it moved.. so i took it apart..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so heres another im startin..dont know if i should build a hopper or just pose it as one...
> 
> layed the base...i went heavy on the gold and light flake..i have some bright orange..tangerine and a nice brandywine ima use as pattern bases..then finish it up with either a green or maybe a purple pearl..
> 
> i gotta let it sit for a minute so it'll settle ..these pice do it NO justice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wuzza ni99a i like the hoppers!


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2008, 10:25 AM~11642917
> *wuzza ni99a i like the hoppers!
> *


  thanx homie..


----------



## josh 78




----------



## mcloven

nice


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974+Sep 19 2008, 01:52 AM~11642154-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rodburner1974_@Sep 19 2008, 01:57 AM~11642170
> *
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 19 2008, 07:22 AM~11642900
> *Was your T-Bird inspired by this?  Same color!
> *


Hehehe..it was the other wat around! This Lincoln was black when I showed him my 70's T-bird model...year later Lincoln turned metallic purple! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 19 2008, 10:17 AM~11644211
> *Hehehe..it was the other wat around! This Lincoln was black when I showed him my 70's T-bird model...year later Lincoln turned metallic purple! :biggrin:
> *


 lol, sweet


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2008, 01:09 AM~11641704
> *http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_r9C9Jstw
> 
> 
> *


This shits getting old and needs to STOP!! Next time I'll be turning someone in!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 19 2008, 05:43 PM~11646507
> *This  shits getting old and needs to STOP!!  Next time I'll be turning someone in!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LOL! I clicked the quote not thinking :angry: !


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 19 2008, 07:18 PM~11646821
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




1ST OFF I WANNA SAY THAT YOUR WIP IS BAD AS HELL MAN! I LIKE IT BECAUSE ITS DIFFERENT!  

BUT I HAVE ONE QUESTION? ARE YOU RUNNIN 12VOLTS A PUMP? OR ARE YOUR BATTERIES DEAD?


----------



## spikekid999

thanks bro. im runnin em off 3 junk ass batts. so i had em on the charger there. i gotta get 4 new batts this winter. sadly right now i gotta a cheap ass charger i bought from walmart for $50 hooked to my power inverter so im chargin em while im driving lol. sure its getto as hell, but hey, it works! lol


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Sep 19 2008, 12:43 PM~11646507-->
> 
> 
> 
> This  shits getting old and needs to STOP!!  Next time I'll be turning someone in!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2008, 12:47 PM~11646543
> *LOL!  I  clicked  the  quote  not thinking    :angry: !
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

Looks like ur motivating urself to build a big body huh Beto??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11649825
> *Looks like ur motivating urself to build a big body huh Beto??? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


YUP, NOW GO GET YOUR FISH BACK :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 20 2008, 02:12 AM~11649825
> *Looks like ur motivating urself to build a big body huh Beto??? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



thats what i was thinkin, but you beat me to it!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 19 2008, 11:16 PM~11649845
> *YUP, NOW GO GET YOUR FISH BACK :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 dam beto!! sweet collection of pics for insperation :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 19 2008, 11:09 PM~11649808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really hope to see the Homies edition model at the lowrider show in Japan!!


----------



## BGGD_GMC

:0 :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_1_@Sep 20 2008, 03:10 AM~11650185
> *:0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i was raised by "honesty is the best policy" , no offense...











that sums it up for me.


----------



## BODINE

:0 

where you been 


hiding? building? <<<lol


7 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BODINE, *youcantfademe*, COAST2COAST, texasfunk


----------



## BODINE

anyone lookin for an r/c lol


----------



## jevries

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

ok so I was lookin through the truck buildoff topic and I caught a flash of sumthin in my head (which is how most ideas come to me) 

I pictured a dully with a avalanche front-end :0 Has anybody seen it done? I havent. what do you guys think?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 20 2008, 01:52 PM~11652074
> *ok so I was lookin through the truck buildoff topic and I caught a flash of sumthin in my head  (which is how most ideas come to me)
> 
> I pictured a dully with a avalanche front-end  :0  Has anybody seen it done? I havent.  what do you guys think?
> *


my EXT dually


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2008, 12:58 PM~11652093
> *my EXT dually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes: I was just lookin at it :biggrin: , I like that 64 in the background too it owuld look good on a trailer behind that EXT :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 20 2008, 02:02 PM~11652117
> *:yes: I was just lookin at it  :biggrin: , I like that 64 in the background too it owuld look good on a trailer behind that EXT  :0
> *


my son done the 64, he was makin it a fixer upper


----------



## BGGD_GMC

i need some help...how would i get the light bracket and grill chromed


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_1_@Sep 20 2008, 01:07 PM~11652143
> *i need some help...how would i get the light bracket and grill chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Send the whole front clip to get chromed then paint the rest


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 20 2008, 01:11 PM~11652154
> *Send the whole front clip to get chromed then paint the rest
> *


ok thanks


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_1_@Sep 20 2008, 01:11 PM~11652158
> *ok thanks
> *



OR BARE METAL FOIL IT :dunno:


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 20 2008, 01:16 PM~11652172
> *OR BARE METAL FOIL IT  :dunno:
> *


id rather get it chromed :cheesy: 

im trying to copy this regal


----------



## LUXMAN

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

wat up familyy


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 20 2008, 12:20 PM~11651928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this fuckers baddass in person!!

to bad u aint goin to the show this year J!!!!!! hope to see u out here next year buddy


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2008, 11:36 AM~11651711
> *anyone lookin for an r/c lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: How much for the T-MAXX?


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

:barf:


----------



## mcloven

this is worse


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 20 2008, 11:17 PM~11654866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the $10,000+ hood? :0


----------



## mcloven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 20 2008, 11:22 PM~11654916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REPOST


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

thats a hellofa 360 right there


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999

hows this for amature work?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what kind of tires are those?


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mcloven

the enforcer


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

i know where these are


----------



## mcloven

see the face


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

im done for the night


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mcloven

tommy boy good movie


----------



## spikekid999

you know it


















:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

NOICE!


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 20 2008, 09:47 PM~11654682
> *:biggrin: How much for the T-MAXX?
> *


its hard to start , but runs good when its started lol

may need some adjusting

140 + shipping


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 20 2008, 08:45 PM~11654667
> *this fuckers baddass in person!!
> 
> to bad u aint goin to the show this year J!!!!!! hope to see u out here next year buddy
> *


Thanx Felix! I will be back next year March. I also heard very good stories on the Hawaian Gardens show so when I have the time I wil try to be back for that one.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2008, 11:48 PM~11655804
> *its hard to start , but runs good when its started lol
> 
> may need some adjusting
> 
> 140 + shipping
> *


LOL, so it's RTR? Or just almost ready to run,when it's :biggrin: ready to run. PM me dawg.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 20 2008, 11:55 PM~11655826
> *Thanx Felix! I will be back next year March. I also heard very good stories on the Hawaian Gardens show so when I have the time I wil try to be back for that one.
> *



sweet if ur in vegas my monte should be out by that time :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 21 2008, 12:45 AM~11655948
> *sweet if ur in vegas my monte should be out by that time :biggrin:
> *


Cool! can't wait to see it!


----------



## jevries

*Ride On toy Project 2006*

I designed this Ride On toy for Boulevard Toys in 2006. This project came close to realisation but the target price killed this project.
The pedal version was designed to keep the price low but was never an option. The final design had 3 motors but I also created a
setup with one motor to lift front and back but I never liked that design because you weren't able to lift front and back indepently.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 21 2008, 02:19 AM~11656127
> *Ride On toy Project 2006
> 
> I designed this Ride On toy for Boulevard Toys in 2006. This project came close to realisation but the target price killed this project.
> The pedal version was designed to keep the price low but was never an option. The final design had 3 motors but I also created a
> setup with one motor to lift front and back but I never liked that design because you weren't able to lift front and back indepently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


J  , I WANT ONE FOR NICHOLAS (XMAS) PM ME INFO. THANK YOU


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 21 2008, 10:40 AM~11657290
> *J  , I WANT ONE FOR NICHOLAS (XMAS) PM ME INFO. THANK YOU
> *


Beto, I don't think this ride will ever go into production especially considering the oil prices and oil=plastic. There are still plans to create at least a sample ride just for fun but not this year, maybe next year.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 21 2008, 10:24 AM~11657512
> *Beto, I don't think this ride will ever go into production especially considering the oil prices and oil=plastic. There are still plans to create at least a sample ride just for fun but not this year, maybe next year.
> *


CALL ME WHEN READY


----------



## texasfunk

QC6d9_w0ICY&NR=1


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 21 2008, 06:19 AM~11656127
> *Ride On toy Project 2006
> 
> I designed this Ride On toy for Boulevard Toys in 2006. This project came close to realisation but the target price killed this project.
> The pedal version was designed to keep the price low but was never an option. The final design had 3 motors but I also created a
> setup with one motor to lift front and back but I never liked that design because you weren't able to lift front and back indepently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hit me up when you make a few in tha future.


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2008, 01:48 PM~11658243
> *hit me up when you make a few in tha future.
> *


yea me 2 i want 1 for my lil bro :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

where do i find list of ALL upcoming model shows?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 21 2008, 07:40 PM~11660451
> *where do i find list of ALL upcoming model shows?
> *


Scale Auto has a decent list


----------



## BODINE

whats link ?

is it just scaleauto.com?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999

48 chev with a 225 slant six 









and a chopped caddy front bumper


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## texasfunk

i miss my baby. :tears: 




but the times we had together were fun. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## BiggC

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qmLcIuo1NCQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qmLcIuo1NCQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 09:39 PM~11661596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit is SIC,FUCKER.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 10:39 PM~11661596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





bad to tha bone


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 21 2008, 10:03 PM~11661795
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qmLcIuo1NCQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qmLcIuo1NCQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


http://dragueo.tv/home/


----------



## Models IV Life

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: WELL I'M A LITTLE LATE WITH THIS BUT LOOK WHAT CAME IN LAST SATURDAY!!!! MY MUCH MUCH NEEDED MOTIVATION!! REVELL 58' AND REVELL CADDY CHROME. PICS DON'T DO ANY JUSTICE. THIS IS WHY I PAY FOR CHROMETECH. CHROME IS FLAWLESS!! GOT THIS BACK IN EXACTLY 3 WEEKS!! FASTEST EVER FROM CHROMETECH. I SENT IT IN JUST AT THE RIGHT TIME.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2008, 12:39 AM~11661596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



had to get one in there didnt ya! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 22 2008, 01:39 AM~11662114
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: WELL I'M A LITTLE LATE WITH THIS BUT LOOK WHAT CAME IN LAST SATURDAY!!!! MY MUCH MUCH NEEDED MOTIVATION!! REVELL 58' AND REVELL CADDY CHROME. PICS DON'T DO ANY JUSTICE. THIS IS WHY I PAY FOR CHROMETECH. CHROME IS FLAWLESS!! GOT THIS BACK IN EXACTLY 3 WEEKS!! FASTEST EVER FROM CHROMETECH. I SENT IT IN JUST AT THE RIGHT TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 


NICE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11662114
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: WELL I'M A LITTLE LATE WITH THIS BUT LOOK WHAT CAME IN LAST SATURDAY!!!! MY MUCH MUCH NEEDED MOTIVATION!! REVELL 58' AND REVELL CADDY CHROME. PICS DON'T DO ANY JUSTICE. THIS IS WHY I PAY FOR CHROMETECH. CHROME IS FLAWLESS!! GOT THIS BACK IN EXACTLY 3 WEEKS!! FASTEST EVER FROM CHROMETECH. I SENT IT IN JUST AT THE RIGHT TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought u had to make a 6x8 frame? what did all that cost you?


----------



## spikekid999

:0 and its in WI :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 11:52 PM~11662235
> *i thought u had to make a 6x8 frame? what did all that cost you?
> *


X2 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 21 2008, 07:55 PM~11662261
> *:0 and its in WI :biggrin:
> *


hey maybe i can send shit to u and u can drive your ass over there :biggrin: 

then u can make a topic on LIL showing the facilities and process


----------



## [email protected]

:0 














































































:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2008, 12:58 AM~11662277
> *hey maybe i can send shit to u and u can drive your ass over there  :biggrin:
> 
> then u can make a topic on LIL showing the facilities and process
> *


haha its in WI but its still 6 hours away from me lol else i would


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 21 2008, 08:00 PM~11662289
> *haha its in WI but its still 6 hours away from me lol else i would
> *


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 21 2008, 11:00 PM~11662289
> *haha its in WI but its still 6 hours away from me lol else i would
> *


LOL, I was gonna say. I'm sending my shit to SPIKEY. CUZZ he lives in WI. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

to bad we got beat today by a bunch of buzzards!



nice jersey tho


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2008, 12:12 AM~11662375
> *to bad we got beat today by a bunch of buzzards!
> nice jersey tho
> *


thanx 


wife got it after he retired .... authinic 

was like 280.00 

probably would not have been that much if he didnt retire lolo


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2008, 01:16 AM~11662399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
do you have a pair of the laundu bars or whatever there called that go on the side of the roof?


----------



## Models IV Life

I SENT IN 3 TREES AND SOME SMALL MISC. PARTS. EACH "TREE" IS EXACTLY 6"x8". I ZIP TIED SOME PARTS TOGETHER. AS LONG AS YOUR TREES STOCK OR ZIP TIED ARE WITHIN THOSE LIMITS, YOU DON'T HAVE TO MOUNT THEM TO THE METAL RACK. GET ME? $75 SHIPPED FOR 3 TREES AND SOME MISC PARTS.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 22 2008, 12:20 AM~11662424
> *:0
> do you have a pair of the laundu bars or whatever there called that go on the side of the roof?
> *


those are 1:64 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 21 2008, 08:22 PM~11662440
> *I SENT IN 3 TREES AND SOME SMALL MISC. PARTS. EACH "TREE" IS EXACTLY 6"x8". I ZIP TIED SOME PARTS TOGETHER. AS LONG AS YOUR TREES STOCK OR ZIP TIED ARE WITHIN THOSE LIMITS, YOU DON'T HAVE TO MOUNT THEM TO THE METAL RACK. GET ME? $75 SHIPPED FOR 3 TREES AND SOME MISC PARTS.
> *


ok so i can just modify the existing trees to hold the parts how i want....


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2008, 01:24 AM~11662453
> *those are 1:64  :biggrin:
> *


oh man, maybe thats why the amps look a lil bigger :rofl:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 10:24 PM~11662456
> *ok so i can just modify the existing trees to hold the parts how i want....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2008, 02:15 AM~11662394
> *thanx
> wife got it after he retired .... authinic
> 
> was like 280.00
> 
> probably would not have been that much if he didnt retire lolo
> *




if thats a real deal jersey? thats how much they run........... that one looks like its right off the feild! a buddy of mine bought a willy parker black superbowl jersey off ebay, that was the real deal, for 150 shipped! 

you'll always know the real deals, because they have the straps on the inside for the pads and the elastic around the sleeves like yours!


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## 408models

did u just get that rear deck done bro?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2008, 07:55 AM~11663541
> *did u just get that rear deck done bro?
> *



naw ive alway had since i brought out the car. i just had painted it over b4 the tampa show in april thats about it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2008, 10:37 AM~11663442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




will be mine one day :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2008, 08:34 AM~11663762
> *will be mine one day :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jevries




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2008, 11:07 AM~11663960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81cutty

[/quote]


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11649825
> *Looks like ur motivating urself to build a big body huh Beto??? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2008, 09:07 AM~11663960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2008, 12:06 PM~11666013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'M TOO BUSY MAKIN FENDERS:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11668012
> *I'M TOO BUSY MAKIN FENDERS:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PICS or IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

sorry i haven't been online for a while had some water damage to the house, after a fire in the kitchen, and been staying at my friends house, but i am able to get online every now and then now, the room that my models were in didn't get damaged, but i am trying to get back on my feet, so i might sale everything i have and just start fresh again sometime soon, but again, sorry i've been offline, i am at my homies moms house right now... thats the only person i know with a computer


----------



## spikekid999

got dibs on any mopars :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

ill buy ur hilux from ya


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 22 2008, 11:15 PM~11671001
> *ill buy ur hilux from ya
> *


Which one?

i got the hilux with no bed, needs stripped, adn the blue on that is all molded together......


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Sep 22 2008, 09:23 PM~11671129
> *Which one?
> 
> i got the hilux with no bed, needs stripped, adn the blue on that is all molded together......
> *


u gt any chevy trucks..lemme kno!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2008, 03:13 PM~11668092
> *PICS or IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


HOLD ON, I WANT TO GET 15 SETS AND TAKE A PIC OF THEM ALL. MAKE THE PIC WORTH SHOWING :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 22 2008, 11:26 PM~11671159
> *u gt any chevy trucks..lemme kno!
> *


nope, sorry, i dont think i do, but i will try to get a pic of it all.....might just sale it all at one time...


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Sep 22 2008, 08:30 PM~11671221
> *nope, sorry, i dont think i do, but i will try to get a pic of it all.....might just sale it all at one time...
> *


u got some s10s  id like to get at least one of em


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 11:32 PM~11671237
> *u got some s10s  id like to get at least one of em
> *


i got

nomad which i started the bodydrop

66 chevelle wagon(ruined the body)

the blue hilux SUV thing

the other hilux(needs stripping)

BOTH SUSPENSIONS FOR THE HILUXES ARE GONE

i think thats all except spare parts....


----------



## BODINE




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 22 2008, 08:37 PM~11671303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LUCKY bastid.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 22 2008, 08:15 PM~11671001
> *ill buy ur hilux from ya
> *





> *got dibs on any mopars biggrin.gif*


coupla vultures...

good luck with your home, glad no one got hurt


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## texasfunk




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2008, 12:22 PM~11665605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DEF not the same...the roof is too short on the 1/25 model (check wheelwell/roofline) which gives the car too much ass and makes it out of proportion.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11671956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 I like where this is goin


----------



## mcloven

> Which one?
> 
> i got the hilux with no bed, needs stripped, adn the blue on that is all molded together......
> [/quote the one with out bed


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 23 2008, 12:31 AM~11671944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





 :scrutinize:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2008, 12:44 AM~11672601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEF not the same...the roof is too short on the 1/25 model (check wheelwell/roofline) which gives the car too much ass and makes it out of proportion.
> *


Big J i didn't even notice the rear section ! I just seen the the big quarter window and posted up my pic but know that i see the differance i think i'll cut up 1 i have here and do this body style also !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 23 2008, 11:29 AM~11675036
> *Big  J  i  didn't  even  notice the  rear  section !  I  just  seen  the  the  big  quarter  window  and  posted  up  my  pic  but  know  that  i see the  differance  i  think  i'll  cut  up 1  i  have  here  and  do  this  body  style  also !
> *


already workin on it! pics after work


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 23 2008, 12:31 PM~11675053
> *already workin on it! pics after work
> *


 OH SHIT ITS A RACE ! :angry:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 06:51 AM~11673554
> *  :scrutinize:
> *


haha..hoods not painted because the top half was going black..so the hood was gunna be black..and the a-pillar is integrated into the windshield..


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Stickz

CLASSIC NEW PHOTO!


----------



## chris mineer

i just did it .. if u wipe the blood off you can see the white of the bone


----------



## low4oshow

wtf happened????


----------



## chris mineer

cuttin a model


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 23 2008, 02:33 PM~11676714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yeessirr


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2008, 11:44 PM~11672601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEF not the same...the roof is too short on the 1/25 model (check wheelwell/roofline) which gives the car too much ass and makes it out of proportion.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

im still workin on what im gona do to shorten it. Im thinking cut across the bottom or the rear roof, and between the door and rear wheel well, and remove an 1/8th-1/4 " section.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2008, 07:44 PM~11672601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEF not the same...the roof is too short on the 1/25 model (check wheelwell/roofline) which gives the car too much ass and makes it out of proportion.
> *


oh shut up.... you're showing a photshopped pic anyway :uh: look in the quarter window.... gives away the whole thing.... :uh:


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 08:25 PM~11681153
> *oh shut up.... you're showing a photshopped pic anyway  :uh:  look in the quarter window.... gives away the whole thing....  :uh:
> *


yea i was looking at that and thinking that the model looks just perfect to me :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## low4oshow




----------



## low4oshow

the roof is a little warped.....


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## ElRafa

:cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 23 2008, 09:05 PM~11681669
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this yours? a ford i like


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 23 2008, 09:24 PM~11681922
> *is this yours? a ford i like
> *



Yes sir


----------



## phat97yukon

i like it ! ive been in that same mood of makin odd rides latly


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11681669
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

http://i37.tinypic.com/2lbkx9k.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/sc9t78.jpg


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## spikekid999

^^that boattail rivi is badass^^


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## chris mineer




----------



## chris mineer




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 23 2008, 10:31 AM~11675062
> *OH  SHIT  ITS  A RACE  ! :angry:
> *


Mini, where's the damn clock? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I use photoshop before I cut up anythting just to make sure everthing looks right...studied my ass off on big bodies. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 08:25 PM~11681153
> *oh shut up.... you're showing a photshopped pic anyway  :uh:  look in the quarter window.... gives away the whole thing....  :uh:
> *


Wow! you got good sight..... :uh: :uh: Mind your manners, I was not the one posting a pic of the model car. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2008, 07:43 PM~11682762
> *Wow! you got good sight..... :uh: :uh: Mind your manners, I was not the one posting a pic of the model car. :angry:
> *


there is no wrong way to do that conversion..... its all made up.... so u watch the manners


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 10:49 PM~11682802
> *there is no wrong way to do that conversion..... its all made up.... so u watch the manners
> *


Bro, it's my name attatched to that message so it's my opinion and when Mini posts a pic of his version next to the photoshopped version I'm saying: it's DEF not the same...so you keep your cool without telling me to shut up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2008, 07:55 PM~11682835
> *Bro, it's my name attatched to that message so it's my opinion and when Mini posts a pic of his version next to the photoshopped version I'm saying: it's DEF not the same...so you keep your cool without telling me to shut up.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 10:56 PM~11682841
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


So hard to understand? :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2008, 07:57 PM~11682849
> *So hard to understand? :uh:
> *


calle su boca


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 02:07 AM~11682899
> *calle su boca
> *



english?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:07 PM~11682899
> *calle su boca
> *


Precies wat ik zeg! :biggrin: 

By the way need a hook up in Hawai will be there next year, interested? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2008, 11:10 PM~11682918
> *Precies wat ik zeg! :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry, forgot the translation :biggrin: : Exactly what I'm saying!
> 
> By the way need a hook up in Hawai will be there next year, interested? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2008, 08:10 PM~11682918
> *Precies wat ik zeg! :biggrin:
> 
> By the way need a hook up in Hawai will be there next year, interested? :biggrin:
> *


there's a bunch of homies here... wat part of the year?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:18 PM~11682956
> *there's a bunch of homies here... wat part of the year?
> *


Prolly March, maybe April, depends a bit of what's going on with lowrider events and all.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2008, 11:10 PM~11682918
> *Precies wat ik zeg! :biggrin:
> 
> By the way need a hook up in Hawai will be there next year, interested? :biggrin:
> *


  I got you covered if you come to KAUAI.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 23 2008, 08:21 PM~11682971
> *  I got you covered if you come to KAUAI.
> *


yea.... u work at a hotel....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 23 2008, 11:21 PM~11682971
> *  I got you covered if you come to KAUAI.
> *


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2008, 08:25 PM~11683000
> *Cool! :thumbsup:
> *


you'll be bored as fuck on that island tho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:26 PM~11683003
> *you'll be bored as fuck on that island tho  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ONLY if you consider having to get away from it all, and having a real VACATION. Boring then....................... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:26 PM~11683003
> *you'll be bored as fuck on that island tho  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:Gimme water, sand and a bucket and I'm happy! :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:25 PM~11682997
> *yea.... u work at a hotel....
> *


No it's a RESORT. LOL, there's a difference. Waikiki has hotels. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11683012
> *  :biggrin: ONLY if you consider having to get away from it all, and having a real VACATION. Boring then....................... :biggrin:
> *



over there..... u be either bored as fuck......



























*
or HIGH as fuck *


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2008, 11:29 PM~11683022
> *:biggrin:Gimme water, sand and a bucket and I'm happy! :biggrin:
> *



JUST ALWAYS REMEMBER THIS SAYING WHEN YOUR IN HAWAII. And everything is GONNA be ALLRIGHT.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## TIME MACHINE

Standing in line at the Super Show 2007... Can't wait, just a few more weeks for the 2008 show... :biggrin: 











Waking up the next day with your homie's arm around you....Priceless! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

i member them days.. lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:18 PM~11683238
> *Standing in line at the Super Show 2007... Can't wait, just a few more weeks for the 2008 show... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waking up the next day with your homie's arm around you....Priceless!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 24 2008, 12:18 AM~11683238
> *Standing in line at the Super Show 2007... Can't wait, just a few more weeks for the 2008 show... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waking up the next day with your homie's arm around you....Priceless!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
Don't forget the saying "WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS, STAY'S IN VEGAS"


----------



## lb808

Makin' Bacon

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/12217864...oud_Pig_Humping


----------



## lb808

HUMPTY DUMPTY

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/12037422..._Climbing_a_Van


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 24 2008, 07:39 AM~11683623
> *HUMPTY DUMPTY
> 
> http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/12037422..._Climbing_a_Van
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 12:42 AM~11683070
> *over there..... u be either bored as fuck......
> 
> or HIGH as fuck
> 
> 
> *







sign me up :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

A freind of mine from the GRAND PRIX club here in MO has this for sale !

1982 Buick Regal (Grand National, T-Type Clone) Burnt Orange with Black trim and T-Type interior and B&M shifter. It has roll cage, 15 gallon fuel cell with Barry Grant fuel pump. New Power window motors. New door and window seal kit just installed. Brand New windshield. Brand new Ram Air Intake Box with Cowl Induction and Window net

Mosier 9 inch Ford rear end with Mosier 31 spline axles 4:11 gears with a Strange spool and disc brakes (front and rear). 3 way adjustable shocks all the way around.

The motor is SBC 350 standard bore with TRW 12:5:1 Domed pistons , 567 lift Solid Roller cam with 1.6 Harlen Sharp roller rockers, Holley 750 Carb, 292 Angle plug heads and Hooker headers,3inch Flowmaster Exhaust all the way out the back with H pipe, ARP bolts, electric water pump and electric fan, MSD ignition and MSD Dist. w/crank trigger. Motor only has 30 miles on new short block and cam. The tranny is a turbo 350 with a shift kit, maual valve body and 5500 stall on the (on tranny brake)and all braided hoses throughout the vehicle (no steel or rubber). 

The paint job is new. Brand new centerline wheels 15x8 on rear and 3.5 on front with brand new Mickey Thompson tires all around. 4 inch Fiberglass hood, and Auto meter Gauges and Speedometer. 

I am sure that I have missed something here. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. 

This will make someone a very nice fast and fun street car! 

Price is $13,500.00 (Have way more than that in this vehicle) or will trade for a nice 1957 Chevy.


----------



## phat97yukon

damn if i had cash and lived closer !!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Sep 24 2008, 11:19 PM~11692279
> *damn if i had cash and lived closer !!!!!
> *


It hits back bumper :biggrin: ~!


----------



## spikekid999

all he has is a 350!?!

my cuzins 87 regal has a 455 bored out to 462. with all the goodies. he's workin on puttin a fuel cell in it now, dont remember how many gallons though. i know most of yall seen it when i built the replica of it


----------



## eric64impala

I STARTED THIS YESTERDAY MORNING.JUST FINISHED IT NOW, THOUGHT ID SHARE.


----------



## customcoupe68

badass hopper man!! I LIKE THAT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 24 2008, 06:38 PM~11692498
> *I STARTED THIS YESTERDAY MORNING.JUST FINISHED IT NOW, THOUGHT ID SHARE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good but why if the chassis still bare plastic?


----------



## lb808

A "GIRL" getting shot by friends with a paintball gun. :biggrin: 

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/11458862...nsy_of_the_Year


----------



## TIME MACHINE

My other Hobby Passion... :biggrin: 

AIRSOFT


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 25 2008, 12:42 AM~11693759
> *My other Hobby Passion...  :biggrin:
> 
> AIRSOFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice guns ther WIL. Here's my PAINTBALL guns I owned at one time or another. This is only half of it. The other pics where lost when my old COMPUTER died.

http://public.fotki.com/LB808/paintball-st...bal-stuff-i-us/


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 25 2008, 01:17 AM~11693376
> *A "GIRL" getting shot by  friends with a paintball gun. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/11458862...nsy_of_the_Year
> *




L M M F A O!


----------



## youcantfademe

:uh: ebay item number....

370088199572


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 25 2008, 03:15 AM~11693827
> *:uh:  ebay item number....
> 
> 370088199572
> *



i looked at the auctions and i am confused.....when did they start using triple gold mcleans on demo cars? i had no idea gold chain steering wheels were made for demo cars either.....damn i need to GET WITH IT! :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 24 2008, 11:55 PM~11693789
> *Nice guns ther WIL. Here's my PAINTBALL guns I owned at one time or another. This is only half of it. The other pics where lost when my old COMPUTER died.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/LB808/paintball-st...bal-stuff-i-us/
> *


Damn... that's a lot of guns... :0 Someday I'll try paintballing...


----------



## EVIL C

> My other Hobby Passion... :biggrin:
> 
> AIRSOFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like those :guns: :yes:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 09:24 PM~11692964
> *looks good but why if the chassis still bare plastic?
> *


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 24 2008, 09:38 PM~11692498
> *I STARTED THIS YESTERDAY MORNING.JUST FINISHED IT NOW, THOUGHT ID SHARE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## low4oshow

damn that 61 is clean


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 25 2008, 12:46 PM~11697986
> *damn that 61 is clean
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

*Three videos of Armor Drift*

1:01




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u50aY5l5XYc

1:25




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5aWAW2hea4

0:20 no audio




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlQL2RR8H3U


----------



## mcloven




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 25 2008, 03:29 PM~11699035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 25 2008, 11:26 AM~11696416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Can you say..... PM? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 25 2008, 03:29 PM~11699035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## rollinoldskoo

so...... who was waiting for the maintenance to be done....

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, BODINE, lb808

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 08:30 PM~11703762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie.... please keep these kind of pics out of the model section...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2008, 02:11 AM~11703941
> *so...... who was waiting for the maintenance to be done....
> 
> 4 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rollinoldskoo, BODINE, lb808
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

i give up who?????


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2008, 01:11 AM~11703941
> *so...... who was waiting for the maintenance to be done....
> 
> 4 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rollinoldskoo, BODINE, lb808
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUKIN LOSER'S. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 26 2008, 02:16 AM~11703950
> *FUKIN LOSER'S. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE

does fedex deliver to po box?


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2008, 01:19 AM~11703955
> *does fedex deliver to po box?
> *


As far as I know, FEDEX and USPS did some sort of merg awhile back. Sooo, I think they DO. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 26 2008, 02:23 AM~11703962
> *As far as I know, FEDEX and USPS did some sort of merg awhile back. Sooo, I think they DO. Don't take my word for it.
> *


ill check


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

later 


bed time .... 3:49 am


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2008, 01:12 AM~11703942
> *homie.... please keep these kind of pics out of the model section...
> *


why?


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 26 2008, 06:30 AM~11704649
> *why?
> *


Some one asked if we not put LEWD pics. Because there are kids out there checkin out the SITE too.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 26 2008, 12:59 PM~11706108
> *Some one asked if we not put LEWD pics. Because there are kids out there checkin out the SITE too.
> *


There was no nudity in that pic. I see no reason why he could not have posted that pics in this topic. It's random off topic. If there are kids on LIL, they will see much worse pics in the general off topic posts.


----------



## BODINE

RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC * 
[B]MODEL SECTION[/B]

so it should be for real cars to get ideas, or models , not 3/4 newd girls


----------



## mcloven

This one used to be the Michael Jordan donk car. And it was Bad @ss.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 26 2008, 05:16 PM~11709598
> *This one used to be the Michael Jordan donk  car. And it was Bad @ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow what happend to that thing.
pics of it before?


----------



## mcloven

no pics b4 but it had some nice rims


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 26 2008, 03:16 PM~11709598
> *This one used to be the Michael Jordan donk  car. And it was Bad @ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics! Looks like something from Escape From NY.

these are stolen pics -


----------



## mcloven

bad ass


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 26 2008, 07:16 PM~11709598
> *This one used to be the Michael Jordan donk  car. And it was Bad @ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, Looks like an insurance scam to me. But fuck that car. I'm footsteps away from Jordans private Gulfstream 4.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2008, 06:38 PM~11709355
> *RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC  *
> [B]MODEL SECTION*
> 
> so it should be for real cars to get ideas, or models , not 3/4 newd girls
> [/b]


Over half the pics in this topic have nothing to do with model cars.


----------



## mcloven

demon


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 26 2008, 04:31 PM~11710034
> *demon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is Bad ss!

There is a passenger's seat


----------



## mcloven

my freinds towing bisnuss


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## LUXMAN

guys I got a letter from revell today and in it came the new release list for 08, if I had a scanner I'd show you guys but they are coming out with a '87 cutlass donk kit, and '87 buick regal kit (not grand national) :cheesy: I couldnt believe it when I saw it. they will be 1/25 scale and it says 2 n 1 the model numbers are 85-4201 (cutty) and 85-2099 (regal). on the back they are listed in the current product lineup.


I DONT KNOW WHY WE HAVENT SEEN ANY BUT I CANT WAIT :biggrin: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 26 2008, 06:25 PM~11710015
> *Over half the pics in this topic have nothing to do with model cars.
> *


*I* think it should be real cars , or stuff related to models


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 26 2008, 05:51 PM~11710157
> *guys I got a letter from revell today and in it came the new release list for 08, if I had a scanner I'd show you guys but they are coming out with a '87 cutlass donk kit, and '87 buick regal kit (not grand national)  :cheesy:  I couldnt believe it when I saw it. they will be 1/25 scale and it says 2 n 1 the model numbers are  85-4201 (cutty) and 85-2099 (regal).  on the back they are listed in the current product lineup.
> I DONT KNOW WHY WE HAVENT SEEN ANY BUT I CANT WAIT  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


I cant find any news of it on REVELL.COM but Im starin' rite at this booklet!!!1 in the pics the cutlass is yellow and the regal is lime green .


----------



## mcloven

chevy tahoe he got from the ghetto on a repo


----------



## phatras

Those release sheets are kinda like wish lists. Theres always something cool on them but rarely does it all come out. Revell has been saying for years that they are doing those. Yet every year it gets pushed back. Last I heard (about 6 months ago)from the people in the know both were put off indefinitely.


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 26 2008, 07:31 PM~11710034
> *demon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fail. thats a 73 or so plymouth duster, demons were only made in 70 and 71, then they went to the dart sport.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 26 2008, 06:05 PM~11710262
> *Those release sheets are kinda like wish lists. Theres always something cool on them but rarely does it all come out. Revell has been saying for years that they are doing those. Yet every year it gets pushed back. Last I heard (about 6 months ago)from the people in the know both were put off indefinitely.
> *



:angry: :machinegun: :guns:  :rant: ...BASTARDS MAKE ME :barf: 





















:biggrin: LOOKS LIKE I'LL STICK TO RESIN CUTTYS :0


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 26 2008, 06:09 PM~11710281
> *fail. thats a 73 or so plymouth duster, demons were only made in 70 and 71, then they went to the dart sport.
> *


damn i suck at mopars lol


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 26 2008, 06:09 PM~11710280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:uh: AND THEY TALK SO BAD ABOUT DONKS


----------



## MARINATE

LUXMAN LETS DO A TRADE... I WANT ONE OF THEM HOPPERS!


----------



## mcloven

poor caddy


----------



## spikekid999

WTF talk about a waste of time. at least its only a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

i watched him build the damn thing to i got the emblems from it so its all good


----------



## eric64impala

> poor caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF
> :barf:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 26 2008, 07:39 PM~11710481
> *WTF talk about a waste of time. at least its only a caddy :biggrin:
> *


it is a waste.. of a caddy. should have used a dang charger or something, lol


----------



## mcloven

sorry for so many pics


----------



## spikekid999

naw chargers are to pricey, choulda been a box caprice or somethin thats ugly to begin with. it was a waste of a hearse, looked solid to begin with


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 26 2008, 06:17 PM~11710324
> *LUXMAN LETS DO A TRADE... I WANT ONE OF THEM HOPPERS!
> *



got ya covered homie


----------



## Bogyoke

For it's intent and purpose, it was all absolutely necessary


----------



## mcloven

500 Cadillac motor 
low geared 1ton ford rear and a shit lode of metal


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Damn that caddy has some hack welds on it.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 26 2008, 05:16 PM~11710322
> *:uh:  AND THEY TALK SO BAD ABOUT DONKS
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 26 2008, 08:49 PM~11710550
> *Damn that caddy has some hack welds on it.
> *


those are farmer welds, might not be strong, but its plentyful lol


----------



## spikekid999

found this site with a bunch of badass renderings on it that some of yall might wanna create. and dont worry, i already saved both the mopar pics :biggrin: 

http://www.bradleisure.com/scaleauto.htm


----------



## Bogyoke

nice drawings!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 26 2008, 06:50 PM~11710558
> *
> 
> 
> *




:0 I woulld roll that shit.....after a bath in candy paint and chrome :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 26 2008, 06:31 PM~11710425
> *poor caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: This looks like sumthin the "A TEAM" built :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I can hear the theme music already  




but seriously what the hell does he do with it? It wuld kick ass in a demolition derby !!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

thats where its going


----------



## spikekid999

thats over kill for a derby car, but then again i hate demos


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 26 2008, 08:54 PM~11710579
> *found this site with a bunch of badass renderings on it that some of yall might wanna create. and dont worry, i already saved both the mopar pics :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.bradleisure.com/scaleauto.htm
> *


click on the links at the bottom of the page and theres a lot more badass renderings


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## texasfunk

before

























after


----------



## lb808

Da real "IRONMAN"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPOzK8gmoOc


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 27 2008, 12:22 AM~11712981
> *Da real "IRONMAN"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPOzK8gmoOc
> *


, 
CAN'T WAIT TO PICK UP THE MOVIE ON BLURAY, GREAT MOVIE


----------



## rodburner1974

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rodburner1974

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 26 2008, 06:31 PM~11710425
> *poor caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



he should be shot :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 27 2008, 12:22 AM~11712981
> *Da real "IRONMAN"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPOzK8gmoOc
> *


It looked like he was wearing a Star Wars storm trooper costume.
Great video!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 27 2008, 01:22 AM~11712981
> *Da real "IRONMAN"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPOzK8gmoOc
> *


seen that on the science channel and that shit was cool
but where did he get the $$$$ from no bank is going to give him a loan to do that


----------



## rodburner1974

:biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki

 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 









:0 :0 :0




















   


















w black interior...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 26 2008, 03:42 PM~11710505
> *sorry for so many pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imagine the fukkin curb weight on that bitch :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

and yet it was all pointless


----------



## DA_SQUID

my 08' builds so far


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 28 2008, 12:44 AM~11718600
> *my 08' builds so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0  your kicikin ass sqiud, and that invisble sandwich is still funny as hell, you should post a bigger pic of it :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 28 2008, 01:59 AM~11718641
> *:0   your kicikin ass sqiud,   and that invisble sandwich is still funny as hell, you should post a bigger pic of it   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro  












































:0 :0







:0 :0

cant make it bigger


----------



## BODINE

ive seen bigger pic before


----------



## BODINE

LOLL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8raOmuwIWk


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2008, 02:05 AM~11718656
> *ive seen bigger pic before
> *


yeah i know i had a bigger pic put my computer crashed and i lost everything


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 26 2008, 10:19 PM~11710755
> *:biggrin:  This looks like sumthin the "A TEAM" built  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I can hear the theme music already
> but seriously what the hell does he do with it? It  wuld kick ass in a demolition derby !!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I wouldn't trust that turd in a demolition derby. First time it would get hit all them shotty welds would just crack and shit would fall off.


----------



## DA_SQUID

me and waco at a carshow today


----------



## DA_SQUID

me and waco at a carshow today


----------



## mcloven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLvDjT6ZJNo


----------



## mademan

check out what I picked up for 20.00 











its full plexi, with adjustable shelves. and a drawer on the bottom.


----------



## mcloven

damn want to spair a caprice kit lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th

VERY SWEET CASE BRO!! GREAT DEAL ON THIS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

Nice score.


----------



## spikekid999

i so wanna get this car :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

my dart and my dads challenger that he's resto-modding


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice!!


----------



## BODINE

think i might start on those again soon still got them


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 28 2008, 11:02 PM~11724582
> *:0  nice!!
> *


x2!! lookn great bro!


----------



## spikekid999

:0 i like that magnum coupe


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## BODINE

spike ....

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?s...6fsoo%3D2&fgtp=


----------



## BODINE

300c touring wagon, and magnum coupe started like 6-7 months ago ...lol

ill try to get some more done since all i can do now is body work or primer cuz i have no paint at all


----------



## spikekid999

do up the magnum coupe 1st, the 300C wagon has already been done


----------



## betoscustoms

*FORD LOWRIDERS*


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## [email protected]

even his primer work looks flawless :0


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## LUXMAN

:0 now this is build motivation  thanx beto....and thanx masterpiece members


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

my old lincoln


----------



## BODINE




----------



## mademan

beto, cant wait to get more of them big bodies, lol

























^ with the leftover parts... I cant wait to get started on my roadmaster :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

my boy # 1


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 29 2008, 03:36 AM~11725495
> *my boy # 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin like barry sanders out there! go ahead little man!


----------



## [email protected]

look at these band of misfits right here :biggrin: 

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: [email protected], PINK86REGAL, texasfunk, LowandBeyond, MKD904

typical morning crew right here! 


morning fellas :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 06:16 AM~11726049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn eddie bitch is bad!!! i like the color u picked


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 09:16 AM~11726049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looking clean bro................. i cant wait to see it finished! whats the plans on the set up?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Sep 29 2008, 07:17 AM~11726057-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn eddie bitch is bad!!! i like the color u picked
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE
> 
> <[email protected]birth_@Sep 29 2008, 07:18 AM~11726058
> *looking clean bro................. i cant wait to see it finished! whats the plans on the set up?
> *


I GOT 2 BRAND NEW STREETLIFE PUMPS W/ 6 BATTERIES


----------



## LowandBeyond

that bu's looking sick! :0


----------



## spikekid999

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2008, 10:57 PM~11718242
> *:0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w black interior...
> *






:cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 26 2008, 06:17 PM~11710324
> *LUXMAN LETS DO A TRADE... I WANT ONE OF THEM HOPPERS!
> *


 :dunno: holler at me bro.....oh and the malibu looks real good..................... damn I wanna go the the SuperShow :uh:


----------



## Models IV Life

THE HOMIES NEW MALIBU COMING SOON!!! INIVLIFE CAR CLUB!!!

ALOT MORE WORK TO BE DONE. JUST A TASTE!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 06:16 AM~11726049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bish is CLEAN as hell


----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 29 2008, 02:42 PM~11730366
> *THE HOMIES NEW MALIBU COMING SOON!!! INIVLIFE CAR CLUB!!!
> 
> ALOT MORE WORK TO BE DONE. JUST A TASTE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those 58 Impala fenders in the background or are they Bel-Air?


----------



## Models IV Life

58'S!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

went to the taco truck..... :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 29 2008, 04:06 PM~11731666
> *went to the taco truck..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got anymore pictures of the taco truck?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 29 2008, 07:06 PM~11731666
> *went to the taco truck..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit is sick ! 


Not in a good way either ! It could be that nasty ass food, that ragged ass Caddy , or the crack hoe you got modeling on the front !


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

U a fool Mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 29 2008, 02:04 AM~11725428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like the spider web effect ! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

Anything new Mini....I kinda miss seeing you bust out a new build every other week like last year....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 08:16 AM~11726049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Way to go Eddie , I am happy you got your shit working on this ! Best of luck bro getting it to Vegas and rollin with the BIG M ! 

SHits looking clean !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 29 2008, 07:43 PM~11732092
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: put it to good use little D ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 u know it :biggrin: i was lookin through the box for some parts and came across that and started laughin


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2008, 06:37 PM~11732024
> *Way  to  go  Eddie  ,  I  am  happy  you  got  your  shit  working  on this  !  Best  of  luck  bro  getting  it  to  Vegas  and  rollin  with the  BIG  M  !
> 
> SHits  looking  clean  !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: REALLY EXCITED BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Sep 29 2008, 02:06 PM~11731666-->
> 
> 
> 
> went to the taco truck..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2008, 02:26 PM~11731896
> *That  shit  is  sick  !
> Not  in  a  good  way  either  !  It  could  be  that  nasty  ass  food,  that  ragged  ass  Caddy ,  or  the  crack  hoe    you  got  modeling  on  the  front  !
> *




:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 29 2008, 05:26 PM~11731896-->
> 
> 
> 
> That   shit  is   sick  !
> Not  in  a  good  way  either  !   It   could  be   that   nasty   ass  food,   that   ragged  ass  Caddy ,  or  the  crack  hoe    you  got  modeling   on  the  front  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 08:17 PM~11733718
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 29 2008, 05:22 PM~11733799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quote=youcantfademe,Sep 29 2008, 02:06 PM~11731666]went to the* crackwhore *truck..... :cheesy: 










quote]



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms

I STOLE THIS FROM OFF TOPIC, THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 05:30 PM~11733891
> *I STOLE THIS FROM OFF TOPIC, THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bodydropped and mcloven???


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bodydropped and mcloven??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels

PEINCHE WEDOS!PURDO GAVACHOS HOLMEZ! HAHAHA!


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 08:30 PM~11733891
> *I STOLE THIS FROM OFF TOPIC, THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 08:44 PM~11734112
> *PEINCHE NORTENOS!PURDO GAVACHOS HOLMEZ! HAHAHA!
> *


 :| :nono:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 09:44 PM~11734112
> *PEINCHE NORTENOS!PURDO GAVACHOS HOLMEZ! HAHAHA!
> *



ORALE CHOLO


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Sep 29 2008, 07:49 PM~11734190-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|  :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 07:50 PM~11734192
> *ORALE CHOLO
> *



:uh: I WAS JOKIN HOMIEZ! CHILL! I DONT REP A SET!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 09:51 PM~11734222
> *:uh: I WAS JOKIN HOMIEZ! CHILL! I DONT REP A SET!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THOUGHT YOU WHERE A SUR CALIFAZ HOMLEZ


----------



## Smallz

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 05:51 PM~11734222
> *:uh: I WAS JOKIN HOMIEZ! CHILL! I DONT REP A SET!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

WE ALL 1 BIG FAMILY ON HERE! YA'LL COOL PEEPS,I LEARNED ALOT OF MY SKILLZ(IF I HAVE ANY) FROM EVERYONE ON HERE!


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 29 2008, 08:54 PM~11734262
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 09:57 PM~11734301
> *WE ALL 1 BIG FAMILY ON HERE! YA'LL COOL PEEPS,I LEARNED ALOT OF MY SKILLZ(IF I HAVE ANY) FROM EVERYONE ON HERE!
> *


HOPE YOU DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL PINCHE NORTENO......HOWS THE FAMILY?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 05:57 PM~11734301
> *WE ALL 1 BIG FAMILY ON HERE! YA'LL COOL PEEPS,I LEARNED ALOT OF MY SKILLZ(IF I HAVE ANY) FROM EVERYONE ON HERE!
> *


man stop with that nonsense.... u only get better if u keep doin the damn thing  you've been improving all the time man.... just keep building


----------



## lowridermodels

DOING GOOD BIG DOGG,U SHOULD HIT ME UP ON MY CELL SOMETIME,THE MALIBU LOOKS SICK!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 09:59 PM~11734336
> *DOING GOOD BIG DOGG,U SHOULD HIT ME UP ON MY CELL SOMETIME,THE MALIBU LOOKS SICK!
> *


  ONLY THE BEGINNING :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2008, 07:58 PM~11734323
> *man stop with that nonsense.... u only get better if u keep doin the damn thing  you've been improving all the time man.... just keep building
> *



THANX BIGG HOMIE! I WONT BE BUILDING FOR THE HOLIDAZE FOR A WHILE.I START POLICE ACADAMEY IN NOVEMBER TO BE A M.P.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 10:01 PM~11734354
> *THANX BIGG HOMIE! I WONT BE BUILDING FOR THE HOLIDAZE FOR A WHILE.I START POLICE ACADAMEY IN NOVEMBER TO BE A M.P.
> *


SRGNT STADANKO :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 29 2008, 08:57 PM~11734308
> *:rant:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

YUPP GETTIN ALL U HOMIEZ HIGH OFF THE POLICE ROOM SUPLY


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 09:01 PM~11734368
> *SRGNT STADANKO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 10:02 PM~11734379
> *YUPP GETTIN ALL U HOMIEZ HIGH OFF THE POLICE ROOM SUPLY
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 29 2008, 09:02 PM~11734377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 2 times :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 06:03 PM~11734400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave: :420: :420:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 29 2008, 06:11 PM~11734500
> *:wave:  :wave:  :420:  :420:
> *


:wave: :wave: 

wats new homie


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 29 2008, 10:11 PM~11734500
> *:wave:  :wave:  :420:  :420:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE...I SEE YOU WELDING AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 09:24 PM~11734654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



One for tha HATERZ!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## lowridermodels

:wave: sup late nite homiez! :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2008, 10:28 PM~11734705
> *:wave: sup late nite homiez! :wave:
> *


http://www.redtube.com/9998


----------



## pancho1969

:0 



















:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## lowridermodels

damn pancho,that cheby is clean!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 10:32 PM~11734747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...you got my attention!


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 11:08 PM~11734463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: those times are coming back :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 10:32 PM~11734747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Need help ! I just picked up a BLACKBERRY 8100 phone and need to find out how to add music any help ?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 30 2008, 12:11 PM~11739698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How come you put every pic in both Randum, Dynasty and Your Build Thread?

Car looks good though.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

more ppl might see it... otherwise its quiet..but i wnt more ppl to see it so i can get some criticism cuz i havnt gotten any lately..


----------



## MKD904

Cool...you have gotten a LOT better...the only thing I can really see to say "Criticism" would be to lay down your foil smoother and not use cracked white walls/tires...other than that you've come a lot further that I thought you would of....keep building...


----------



## texasfunk

nxt project. 84 gmc kit on the way.
















:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Daayuumm Texas, that is gonna be dope.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 30 2008, 01:54 PM~11740893
> *nxt project. 84 gmc kit on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


3 inch chop?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 30 2008, 04:54 PM~11741962
> *3 inch chop?
> *


3.5 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 30 2008, 04:01 PM~11742035
> *3.5  :biggrin:
> *


i like that can you get me some chop pics? from the inside? did you make it 4 peices and make fillers?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 30 2008, 05:24 PM~11742253
> *i like that can you get me some chop pics? from the inside? did you make it 4 peices and make fillers?
> *


yea..we leaned the windshield back a bit. i can get some inside pics..it was done at my college..i go for auto body..i dnt think i have any pics of the process but i can see what i can do for ya homie.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 30 2008, 10:38 AM~11739359
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmmmm, can smell the resin smell
Nice kits dude!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 30 2008, 06:50 PM~11742449
> *mmmmm, can smell the resin smell
> Nice kits dude!
> *


Dudes had that pic for 8 years , doubt he even has the kits ! :uh:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2008, 06:58 PM~11742989
> *Dudes  had  that  pic  for  8 years  ,  doubt  he  even has  the  kits  ! :uh:
> *


I bought one of each from him :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 30 2008, 07:22 PM~11743240
> *I bought one of each from him  :biggrin:
> *


i bought the hearse from him :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 30 2008, 06:39 PM~11743438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that guy has parts from like 5-6 trucks


----------



## texasfunk

what would look better on my truck?


























these centerline smoothies?








or

centerline champ XL?










0r??

centerline encino?


----------



## Diamond502

centerline encino!!!!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 30 2008, 06:44 PM~11743498
> *what would look better on my truck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these centerline smoothies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> centerline champ XL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0r??
> 
> centerline encino?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man if i was you id put some foose speedster five spokes on it 
or the ones jesse james has on his black silverado


----------



## customcoupe68

centerline smoothies off the chain!!!!


----------



## BODINE

Encino


----------



## customcoupe68

how much those runnin?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 30 2008, 05:39 PM~11743438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big family


----------



## texasfunk

im puttin 24's all the way around. running about 369 each wheel.. 169 for 20's...and 269 for 22's. 17 and 18 run 199


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 30 2008, 07:46 PM~11743523
> *man if i was you id put some foose speedster five spokes on it
> or the ones jesse james has on his black silverado
> *


i would..but man..they are running into some $$$ these look good..and they are CHEAP!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 30 2008, 06:46 PM~11743523
> *man if i was you id put some foose speedster five spokes on it
> or the ones jesse james has on his black silverado
> *


The difference between Centerline and Foose in terms of cost per wheel is less than half...I say go with the second choice


----------



## spikekid999

go with the smoothies


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 x2


----------



## texasfunk

im really leaning towards the smoothies..and doing the middle powder coated in lime green (adding these tribals)








or orange...


----------



## spikekid999

or do the center of the rims orange (on the smoothies) with green tribles to match teh paint scheme :0


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 08:30 PM~11733891
> *I STOLE THIS FROM OFF TOPIC, THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This shit is still funny!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Oct 1 2008, 12:20 AM~11746636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha, I like that one!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 29 2008, 09:02 PM~11734377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 30 2008, 08:00 PM~11743715
> *im really leaning towards the smoothies..and doing the middle powder coated in lime green (adding these tribals)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or orange...
> *


I AGREE!!! DO IT UP BRO!!!!! I LIKES IT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

figure good enough place to toss this up, my friend did a bit of a photo shoot with my hoe tonight.... 
DAMN....
http://www.photo-chop.com/evolize/photoshoots/jordan/


----------



## lb808

"HHHMMMM,the FORCE. Is strong.My young perverted one" 



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 10:30 PM~11733891
> *I STOLE THIS FROM OFF TOPIC, THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: three 6 mafia ? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0 GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2008, 08:19 AM~11747560
> *:0 GOOD MORNING  :biggrin:
> *










:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2008, 06:58 PM~11742989
> *Dudes  had  that  pic  for  8 years  ,  doubt  he  even has  the  kits  ! :uh:
> *


why you talking shit.cause i dont give you one. :0 i got them.dont worry.they are in a safe.put away.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2008, 12:34 PM~11749524
> *why you talking shit.cause i dont give you one. :0 i got them.dont worry.they are in a safe.put away.
> *


:cheesy: Just like giving are old pal KB a little shit now and again ! :biggrin: 

I got your project in the works just haven't had a chance to keep anyone updated ! Sorry :uh: !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 12:41 PM~11750167
> *:cheesy:  Just  like    giving  are  old  pal  KB  a  little  shit  now  and  again  ! :biggrin:
> 
> I  got  your  project  in  the  works  just  haven't had  a  chance  to  keep  anyone  updated  !  Sorry  :uh: !
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 11:41 AM~11750167
> *:cheesy:  Just  like    giving  are  old  pal  KB  a  little  shit  now  and  again  ! :biggrin:
> 
> I  got  your  project  in  the  works  just  haven't had  a  chance  to  keep  anyone  updated  !  Sorry  :uh: !
> *


 :uh: It's our not are


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 1 2008, 03:53 PM~11751432
> *:uh: It's our not are
> *


Man why u picking on me ? Were suppose to me brothers ! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 02:09 PM~11751588
> *Man   why  u  picking  on  me  ?  We're  suppose  to  be   brothers ! :biggrin:
> *



Just helpin' a brother out :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 1 2008, 04:13 PM~11751631
> *Just helpin' a brother out :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: we'll most already know i dont spell for shit Blue ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 1 2008, 02:53 PM~11751432
> *:uh: It's our not are
> *


he got kicked out of preschool.what do you expect. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2008, 04:15 PM~11751649
> *he got kicked out of preschool.what do you expect. :0
> *


I FLUNKED OUT ! GET IT RIGHT ! I have a problem staying inlines when i am coloring ok ! I been working on it and almost got the hang of it !


----------



## youcantfademe

ol dumb ass bastard.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 04:31 PM~11751795
> *ol dumb ass bastard.......
> *


AT least i went to school you shoeless rugrat !


----------



## youcantfademe

more of my ''raggedy'' caddy.....


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## REV. chuck

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw 


offtopic for the thin skinned 

how cute


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 04:36 PM~11751836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fix that bucket already fatboy ! Or atleast do the body work and set it up in 1 color of primer ! Get you a gallon of Kricker in any color you want to roll in for $50.00 a gallon !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 02:38 PM~11751855
> *Fix  that    bucket  already    fatboy  !  Or  atleast  do the  body  work  and  set  it  up  in  1 color  of  primer !  Get    you  a  gallon  of  Kricker  in  any color  you  want  to  roll  in  for  $50.00  a gallon  !
> *


i pulled the motor to put the new one in , painting the frame and firewall while its out, sent the upper braces and ratiator top to the chromer..... paint comes last.... and i aint using that kirker shit.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 04:40 PM~11751866
> *i pulled the motor to put the new one in , painting the frame and firewall while its out, sent the upper braces and ratiator top to the chromer..... paint comes last.... and i aint using that kirker shit.....
> *


What you going to use ?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 1 2008, 05:38 PM~11751848
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
> offtopic for the thin skinned
> 
> how cute
> *


WAHAHAHA


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 02:42 PM~11751883
> *What  you  going  to  use ?
> *


for paint? i got some ppg 2006 chrysler emerald green i have a rebuilt 425 to put back in place of the og motor.....


----------



## youcantfademe

just got these too , got to drop them off at the chromer next payday... og dayton k-offs.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 04:49 PM~11751948
> *for paint? i got some ppg 2006 chrysler emerald green  i have  a rebuilt 425 to put back in place of the og motor.....
> *



kricker is a sealer you dumb shit! Until you get ready to paint that green you can have covered and sealed ! 

Plus you should always seal any sheet metal and primer areas with sealer before you shot any color ! I thought you were a body man painter BOBBY ! Get your shit together man and stop bull shittin !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 02:54 PM~11751981
> *kricker  is  a  sealer    you  dumb  shit!    Until you  get  ready  to  paint  that  green you  can  have    covered  and  sealed  !
> 
> Plus  you  should  always  seal  any  sheet  metal  and  primer  areas  with  sealer  before  you  shot  any color  !  I thought  you  were  a  body  man  painter  BOBBY  !    Get  your  shit together  man  and  stop  bull  shittin !
> *


kirker makes that fake kandy you dipshit...... i have ko-sealII for the sealer , and 2k primer to cover my bodywork, i cant believe you are questioning me about that..... :uh: i know what im doing......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 05:00 PM~11752027
> *kirker makes that fake kandy you dipshit...... i have ko-sealII for the sealer , and 2k primer to cover my bodywork, i cant believe you are questioning me about that..... :uh:  i know what im doing......
> *


Lets not forget i been over to your shop ! So dont wounder why i am questing if you know what your doing !


----------



## youcantfademe

well dammit , this car is mine .......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 05:05 PM~11752058
> *well dammit , this car is mine .......
> *


i guess if you only got to please yourself then YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO ! LOL! FUCKTARD !


----------



## Loco Yesca

so.............
why is this considered off topic?
can i tell you guys to fuck your mom in this topic?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NO ! But thanks for the offer ! If you have ever seen some of them it would be hell on afew and bless for some !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 03:09 PM~11752103
> *i  guess  if  you  only  got to  please  yourself  then  YOU  KNOW  WHAT  TO  DO  !  LOL! FUCKTARD !
> *


i got this under control.........  wait til spring , i got something for the streets.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! The Model OFF TOPIC was started to keep the bullshit topics from popping up , and to have an outlet for those to express their own ideas , and a place to share ideas that deal with models , and a place to post real ride pics to give us model builders new ideas !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 05:14 PM~11752162
> *i got this under control.........  wait til spring , i got something for the streets.......
> *


Man i can see you on streets as we speak ! Looking like this !


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 05:15 PM~11752169
> *LOL!    The  Model  OFF  TOPIC    was  started  to  keep  the  bullshit topics  from  popping  up  ,  and  to  have  an  outlet    for  those  to  express  their  own  ideas ,  and  a  place  to  share  ideas that  deal  with  models  ,  and  a place  to  post  real  ride  pics  to  give  us  model  builders  new ideas  !
> *


 :uh: sounds gay!


----------



## lb808

: :0


----------



## Will Smith

Oh shit, it's like

"Off Topic; the Disney version" :cheesy: 

Am I allowed to spit some of my dope pg-13 raps in here, or do I have to keep it rated "G" for the kiddies?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

why dont you just go back to off topic...  :uh:


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 1 2008, 03:50 PM~11752490
> *why dont you just go back to off topic...  :uh:
> *


Did I disturb nap time? Why don't you guys come into the REAL OFF TOPIC, instead of making this china one?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

maybe because we have better things to do than ride eachothers nuts all day. in other words, we have productive things to do. :uh:


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 1 2008, 03:55 PM~11752530
> *maybe because we have better things to do than ride eachothers nuts all day. in other words, we have productive things to do. :uh:
> *


Like post in a fake ass PG bootleg Off Topic? Give me a break, junior. :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Will Smith_@Oct 1 2008, 04:53 PM~11752520
> *Did I disturb nap time? Why don't you guys come into the REAL OFF TOPIC, instead of making this china one?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

FUCK THE "REAL" OFF TOPIC!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Will Smith_@Oct 1 2008, 05:56 PM~11752539
> *Like post in a fake ass PG bootleg Off Topic? Give me a break, junior. :uh:
> *


nahh...this aint a pg website anyhow..ppl are gonna be jerks anywhere on this site whether they playin or not, and we dont get butthurt we just dont act the way you all do in OT.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 04:57 PM~11752546
> *FUCK THE "REAL" OFF TOPIC!!
> *


shits better than this by a long shot tho


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 1 2008, 05:58 PM~11752560
> *shits better than this by a long shot tho
> *


seen it, wasnt impressed


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 03:57 PM~11752546
> *FUCK THE "REAL" OFF TOPIC!!
> *


WAAHAHAHAHAHAHA But your fake OT is cool? Ghey



> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 1 2008, 03:58 PM~11752556
> *nahh...this aint a pg website anyhow..ppl are gonna be jerks anywhere on this site whether they playin or not, and we dont get butthurt we just dont act the way you all do in OT.
> *


Act like fools not afraid to get their feelings hurt? You guys have sleep overs? Cuddle up next to the computer with a blanky and some s'mores?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no we just dont feel like acting like ignorant fools.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 1 2008, 03:52 PM~11752515
> *WTF IS THIS NONSENSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 1 2008, 04:00 PM~11752575
> *no we just dont feel like acting like ignorant fools.
> *


We don't act :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Will Smith_@Oct 1 2008, 05:59 PM~11752568
> *WAAHAHAHAHAHAHA But your fake OT is cool? Ghey
> *


never said it was


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Will Smith_@Oct 1 2008, 06:01 PM~11752585
> *We don't act :uh:
> *


so you're just plain ignorant?


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 04:01 PM~11752587
> *never said it was
> *


So you're admitting that the fake OT is a watered down PG version of low-riders.com?


----------



## spikekid999

no, were just not a bunch of ignorant fuckheads postin random stupid shit


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 1 2008, 04:02 PM~11752598
> *so you're just plain ignorant?
> *


No, we're ignorant fools. I thought we had an understanding. Besides; shouldn't you be doing your homework right now?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sure,,, :uh: GTFO.


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Oct 1 2008, 04:05 PM~11752621-->
> 
> 
> 
> no, were just not a bunch of ignorant fuckheads postin random stupid shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which explains why the topic is called RANDOM Off topic, and furthermore- when I open it, I see shit like this
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 04:23 PM~11529339
> *PLEASE LET'S KEEP THIS TOPIC AS RANDOM PIC AND TOPICS, PLEASE KEEP YOUR BUILDS UNDER YOUR BUILD THREADS, THANK YOU. LET'S KEEP THEM PICS COMING. I'LL POST MORE AFTER WORK.
> *






failed, miserably


----------



## spikekid999

:uh:


----------



## spikekid999

we keep all about cars and lowriders, we dont post porn and all that shit in here


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 1 2008, 05:06 PM~11752637
> *O RLY?????
> *


a ****(real OT word) when we playing cod....i got the camera set up and all :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 04:11 PM~11752691
> *we keep all about cars and lowriders, we dont post porn and all that shit in here
> *


whats wrong with porn? :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 05:13 PM~11752716
> *whats wrong with porn? :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 04:11 PM~11752691
> *we keep all about cars and lowriders, we dont post porn and all that shit in here
> *


Because you are all still virgins?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 06:13 PM~11752716
> *whats wrong with porn? :angry:
> *


nothin, we just dont need that shit in here


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Will Smith_@Oct 1 2008, 06:15 PM~11752725
> *Because you are all still virgins?
> *


ahhh no, but i cant speak for anyone else


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 04:15 PM~11752726
> *nothin, we just dont need that shit in here
> *


it would make your topic 100x better


























but then again, zero times 100 is still zero :uh:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 12:51 AM~11523566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for someone to build something like this for me?


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 04:15 PM~11752726
> *nothin, we just dont need that shit in here
> *


FRESH FROM MY REDHEADS TOPIC...... :0 









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 05:24 PM~11752820
> *FRESH FROM MY REDHEADS TOPIC...... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


quick take it down they gonna start complainin agian :cheesy:


----------



## Will Smith

fap time


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 1 2008, 04:52 PM~11752515
> *WTF IS THIS NONSENSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

x2


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 05:13 PM~11752716
> *whats wrong with porn? :angry:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Will Smith

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Will Smith_@Oct 1 2008, 05:44 PM~11752953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


:worship: :worship:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 1 2008, 04:47 PM~11752972
> *VISIT MY CREATION OF "I HOPE SHES 18" TOPIC, MY SON.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DYABLITO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=304796&st=0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 1 2008, 05:47 PM~11752972
> *VISIT MY CREATION OF "I HOPE SHES 18" TOPIC, MY SON.  :biggrin:
> *


Been their and I liked what i saw :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

real off topic sucks bawls


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 1 2008, 05:35 PM~11753428
> *i sucks bawls
> *


wtf,no wonder you're in this topic :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Will Smith_@Oct 1 2008, 05:49 PM~11753577
> *wtf,no wonder you're in this topic :uh:
> *


well, what the fuck are you doing here?


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 06:06 PM~11753758
> *well,  what the fuck are you doing here?
> *


making fun of the youngsters. it helps my self-esteem problem


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Will Smith_@Oct 1 2008, 06:09 PM~11753785
> *making fun of the youngsters. it helps my self-esteem problem
> *



i dont know who the fuck you are but i know 1 thang lets act like a 12 year old and call pepole names.. grow the fuck up. we dont post porn hear becase their is little kids that look at this


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 1 2008, 06:17 PM~11753880
> *i dont know who the fuck you are but i know 1 thang lets act like a 12 year old and call pepole names.. grow the fuck up. we dont post porn hear becase their is little kids that look at this
> *


They came from vagina, nothing wrong with a little history lesson of how it happened


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Will Smith_@Oct 1 2008, 06:18 PM~11753891
> *They came from vagina, nothing wrong with a little history lesson of how it happened
> *



ya that may be but thats not up to you.. my little girl looks at lil an a few others kids an im + they dont want their kids to see it as well.. till you grow up an become a dad you wont under stand


----------



## JStunn




----------



## Bogyoke

Bare Metal Foil - Basic Application
2:27




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_MfdJX-Nxo


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 1 2008, 04:47 PM~11752972
> *VISIT MY CREATION OF "I HOPE SHES 18" TOPIC, MY SON.  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: Like Mcloven's Signature says-"KEEP THAT SHIT IN OFF-TOPIC"

:twak:  :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Bogyoke

*יפה; יפיפייה*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kcHSdwKv-0


----------



## Will Smith

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 1 2008, 07:21 PM~11754693
> *יפה; יפיפייה
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kcHSdwKv-0
> *


I would let 1:08 and 1:18 take me as a p.o.w


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 1 2008, 06:21 PM~11754693
> *יפה; יפיפייה
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kcHSdwKv-0
> *


*השני בגודלו אחרי *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szHUOxMaDyc


----------



## Models IV Life

"TEAM 62"


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 1 2008, 07:19 PM~11753898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: ahh that music made it better


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 1 2008, 09:14 PM~11756039
> *:biggrin: ahh that music made it better
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 1 2008, 10:16 PM~11756062
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: well it did not all depressing listening to the news reporters and when i was in school during that day I was humming let the bodies hit floor by Drowning pool all that day.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 1 2008, 09:45 PM~11755695
> *"TEAM 62"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is clean


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 1 2008, 09:27 PM~11756156
> *:biggrin: well it did not all depressing listening to the news reporters and when i was in school during that day I was humming let the bodies hit floor by Drowning pool all that day.
> *


WOW,your funny. You should be a comedian. CHANCHO


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 1 2008, 10:50 PM~11756372
> *WOW,your funny. You should be a comedian.  CHANCHO
> *


The fuck does that mean :0


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 1 2008, 09:54 PM~11756404
> *The fuck does that mean :0
> *


You gonna get MAD,now. WOW. You seem to have sense of HUMOR about the twintowers going down. But someone makes a comment towards you and feelings get HURT. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 1 2008, 08:54 PM~11756404
> *The fuck does that mean :0
> *


"RESPECT THOSE WHO RESPECT U, WHETHER OR NOT U LIKE THE CULTURE, IF SOMEONE SHOWS U RESPECT, MAKE SURE U SHOW IT BACK .

SABES QUE? IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT DON'T LOOK AT IT

WHEN ALL ELSE FAILS "KEEP IT CLEAN"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 1 2008, 06:27 PM~11756156
> *:biggrin: well it did not all depressing listening to the news reporters and when i was in school during that day I was humming let the bodies hit floor by Drowning pool all that day.
> *


man WTF happen to you? you used to be a regular in the model section... now u seem to be like some other punk.... should be ashamed.... u find a fukkin job yet? i kept seeing you bumping your project ride topic for nothing man....


----------



## LUXMAN

:uh: LETS GET BACK TO SOME RANDOM S#*T  


HERES A THOUGHT........................I LOVE GRAFITTI :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> :uh: LETS GET BACK TO SOME RANDOM S#*T
> HERES A THOUGHT........................I LOVE GRAFITTI :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tho's cans are sick :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2008, 07:55 PM~11756826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the 1/18 or 1/24 diecast? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

1:18


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2008, 08:21 PM~11756947
> *1:18
> *


damn.... the small one is awesome for its bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2008, 12:25 AM~11756961
> *damn.... the small one is awesome for its bumpers  :biggrin:
> *


i got 2 small 61's

yellow and i think purple and blue


----------



## BODINE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2008, 08:26 PM~11756964
> *i got 2 small 61's
> 
> yellow and i think purple and blue
> *


1:24??? :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2008, 01:08 AM~11757123
> *1:24???  :0
> *


yup one is trashed from daughter but parts still good, 

and yellow one is my sons


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the bumpers are the most important peices on that car :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

i like that they have bumper guards


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2008, 09:28 PM~11757186
> *i like that they have bumper guards
> *


front and back :0  the trunk got some goodies too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2008, 03:05 AM~11757111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2008, 01:24 AM~11756959
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: 
i see the front of a dodge van :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 11:14 AM~11759380
> *:scrutinize:
> i see the front of a dodge van :biggrin:
> *


i knew u would notice 

:0


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2008, 06:56 AM~11756831
> *is that the 1/18 or 1/24 diecast?  :biggrin:
> *


looking Great man..........


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2008, 01:06 PM~11759834
> *i knew u would notice
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
i wouldnt of if i didnt have that kit lol


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2008, 01:47 PM~11760755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2008, 01:37 PM~11760120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BAD ASS ! GIVE US DETAILS ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2008, 03:11 PM~11762093
> *THATS  BAD  ASS    !  GIVE  US  DETAILS  ?
> *


X2. :0


----------



## spikekid999

i asked him bout it last night. he said his dad got it for him from one of the snap on guys, but wont give up on how much it was


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 01:14 PM~11759380
> *:scrutinize:
> i see the front of a dodge van :biggrin:
> *


And the rear of an expedition.


----------



## Blue s10




----------



## Blue s10




----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 2 2008, 04:35 PM~11762753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the truck and the girl both look damn good


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 2 2008, 05:22 PM~11762671
> *And the rear of an expedition.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2008, 03:11 PM~11762093
> *THATS  BAD  ASS    !  GIVE  US  DETAILS  ?
> *


He said their was only a 1000 made. It has a breaking system controled by like a wagon handel.
But he still won't say how much he got it for.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## LUXMAN

ANYBODY EVER TRY THAT WATER DROP PAINT EFFECT ON A MODEL CAR? :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 09:50 PM~11765625
> *ANYBODY EVER TRY THAT WATER DROP PAINT EFFECT ON A MODEL CAR?  :dunno:
> *


zfelix did


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 2 2008, 11:44 PM~11765560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you cast them 20s?

and that 300 just dont look right, them wheels are WAY too small


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 11:24 PM~11765973
> *did you cast them 20s?
> 
> and that 300 just dont look right, them wheels are WAY too small
> *


naw i didnt painted 


yeah i think they are to just messing around i dont have any paint i was board lol


----------



## spikekid999

damn them rims look like raw resin

haha i dont blame ya, i got plans like that for a magnum, just a lil differen


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 2 2008, 11:48 PM~11765608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






DAMN KEEP EM' COMING BETO! ALL THE ONES YOU POSTED AFTER THIS JUST LOVE EM'!


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999

:0 58 chrysler hearse!! :cheesy:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 2 2008, 11:20 PM~11766447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn I had never seen the block of wood holder option on one of these! very rare


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lol


----------



## 408models

*ANOTHER408NUT BUILDS*


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 3 2008, 10:12 AM~11769188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are some bad ass builds bro


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models




----------



## 2lowsyn

thats bad ass^^^^


----------



## MKD904

> That's the Editor of Lowrider Mags. ride..


----------



## Smallz

> That's the Editor of Lowrider Mags. ride..
> 
> 
> 
> How u know? :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## raystrey

> That's the Editor of Lowrider Mags. ride..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't his have wood grain on the sides??
Click to expand...


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Smallz

Did they ever make a convertable 1960 Impala??? :dunno:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 3 2008, 11:47 AM~11770539
> *Did they ever make a convertable 1960 Impala??? :dunno:
> *


model? no i dont think so :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 3 2008, 12:47 PM~11770539
> *Did they ever make a convertable 1960 Impala??? :dunno:
> *



yes they did it was a lowrider kit just like the 59 :yes: older kits from early 90's


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 3 2008, 02:03 PM~11771212
> *yes they did it was a lowrider kit just like the 59  :yes: older kits from early 90's
> *



you sure it wasn't a hardtop you are thinking about????/


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 3 2008, 02:03 PM~11771212
> *yes they did it was a lowrider kit just like the 59  :yes: older kits from early 90's
> *


NO IT WASNT.... THE 60 WAS A HARDTOP ONLY KIT FROM REVELL.....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 3 2008, 02:06 PM~11771238
> *NO IT WASNT.... THE 60 WAS A HARDTOP ONLY KIT FROM REVELL.....
> *


I think you're right. Just use the 59 vert parts on the 60


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 3 2008, 02:09 PM~11771272
> *I think you're right.  Just use the 59 vert parts on the 60
> *


YEP USE THE CHROME WINDSHIELD FRAME AND THE BOOT, THEN FAB UP SOME PISTON COVERS ON THE REAR DOOR PANELS.....


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 3 2008, 10:29 AM~11769329
> *How u know? :uh:
> *


My buddy Jeff Merze of Merzee's Paint and Body did all the body work & paint, ...

Front end
Tailgate
Rear Bumper
all Moldings

and Yes Rayster, it had a wood grain bed.

same guy did my truck


----------



## lonnie

yea you maybe right lol i just remembered that you can use those parts from the 59 sorry for getting everyones hopes up :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

dunno if anyone else knows this or not but i see theres more colors in the testors laqure line. theres a root beer brown, a graphit type color, a couple more blues, another green, another orange, purple, and pink


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 3 2008, 03:35 PM~11771474
> *dunno if anyone else knows this or not but i see theres more colors in the testors laqure line. theres a root beer brown, a graphit type color, a couple more blues, another green, another orange, purple, and pink
> *


 :0 nice i like those paints


----------



## spikekid999

me too. i bought the root beer brown today. not sure what ill use it on yet, but ill find somethin :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 3 2008, 04:23 PM~11771817
> *me too. i bought the root beer brown today. not sure what ill use it on yet, but ill find somethin :biggrin:
> *


i looked at there site and diddnt see them , where u get them?


----------



## spikekid999

at a local hobby shop. he said he looked at there site before and saw they were comin out with new colors but wasnt sure when theyd be out (this was a few weeks ago) and me n my homie went there today and they had another rack with the new colors


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Diamond502

pictures no show BODINE

:dunno:


----------



## BODINE

damn dunno y  i see them lol


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 3 2008, 03:24 PM~11771825
> *i looked at there site and diddnt see them , where u get them?
> *


 :biggrin: https://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/rhq_n.htm


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 3 2008, 05:58 PM~11772090-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn dunno y  i see them lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see em too
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blue s10_@Oct 3 2008, 06:06 PM~11772154
> *:biggrin: https://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/rhq_n.htm
> *


those are it. 
and damn there cheaper too :angry:


----------



## BODINE

damn that sux comes out to 10.50 with shipping for 1 can


----------



## BODINE

but if you buy 4 or more its worth it , might have to 

wjhen i get cash lol


----------



## spikekid999

at the hobby shop here there like $5 a can


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11772380
> *at the hobby shop here there like $5 a can
> *


im gonna check hobbytown usa in pensacola


----------



## Bogyoke

0:42




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYY1SCxzm48


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

i remember that video...lol....its like russian lowrider or something


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 3 2008, 07:28 AM~11769319
> *
> That's the Former Editor of Lowrider Mags. ride..
> *


----------



## REC




----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: I gave this 1950 truck to my nephew when he was 1yr old to keep him away from my plastic rides, One of his first words was "CAR"  

Yesterday I saw it for the first time in year (he's 2 now) 









tried to put it back together but Im just gonna get him sumthin else...









"LIKE A ROCK...OH LIKE A ROCK" -chevy theme song


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHat you guys think this should be called ?











I was thinking 


*LIL HOE*
Which means LAY IT LOW HOE ! Cause its been passed around and around like no one wanted it !


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2008, 02:14 AM~11775867
> *WHat  you  guys  think  this  should  be  called  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  was  thinking
> LIL HOE
> Which  means  LAY IT LOW HOE ! Cause  its  been  passed  around  and around like  no one  wanted  it  !
> *


 :0 Damn that sounds what happens to alot of real cars passe around to different people and eventually tastefully re-done  . Either name would fit bro...idk


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke+Oct 3 2008, 06:39 PM~11773711-->
> 
> 
> 
> 0:42
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYY1SCxzm48
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 06:46 PM~11773767
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BodyDropped_@Oct 3 2008, 06:47 PM~11773782
> *i remember that video...lol....its like russian lowrider or something
> *


I don't know. I was searching for something else and that video showed up as a search result. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2008, 03:14 AM~11775867
> *WHat  you  guys  think  this  should  be  called  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  was  thinking
> LIL HOE
> Which  means  LAY IT LOW HOE ! Cause  its  been  passed  around  and around like  no one  wanted  it  !
> *


MINE, how much, lol, j/k

looks clean. I like lil hoe!!!


----------



## spikekid999

hey MINI :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 4 2008, 01:14 PM~11777534
> *hey MINI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smIk9PZapX4


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2008, 11:47 AM~11777691
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smIk9PZapX4
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bogyoke

0:32




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DkhgSKgxzQ


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2008, 02:47 PM~11777691
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smIk9PZapX4
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f56fY1OaFI&feature=related


----------



## Bogyoke

:0 :0 I'v never seen THAT before


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pretty dead today.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2008, 02:14 AM~11775867
> *WHat  you  guys  think  this  should  be  called  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  was  thinking
> <span style='color:blue'>pass time!!!!
> Cuz its been passed around plenty of times!!!!! :0*


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 02:15 PM~11778340
> *pretty dead today.......
> *


yeah, but everyone is thinking about this forum where ever they are right now. 
can't wait to get home to post something.


----------



## Blue s10

http://junkyardjewels.com/1969_dodge_dayto...rt_build_3.html


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 4 2008, 05:50 PM~11778493
> *http://junkyardjewels.com/1969_dodge_dayto...rt_build_3.html
> *


thats awsome, i actually had plans on duplicating it in 1:24! 

what most of yall probably dont know, is the joe dirt car was actually a rust free show car before it got all its "make up" to make it look like a better


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 06:10 PM~11778856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

man your door dont line up worth shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

old ride.


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 4 2008, 05:27 PM~11778937
> *man your door dont line up worth shit
> *





its ok its where he's been hopping it and broke the frame :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

in my back yard::


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 4 2008, 02:26 PM~11778931
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


workin on a "Bomb Squad"


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 07:51 PM~11779078
> *workin on a "Bomb Squad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 you werent kiddin when you said you love your bombas. i got a 48 grille if ya need it


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 06:51 PM~11779078
> *workin on a "Bomb Squad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....goes digging through boxes... BRB

haha, jk 
supper time. when im back ill update my topic with the rear window widened on my shaved fleet.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 4 2008, 07:53 PM~11779089
> *:0 you werent kiddin when you said you love your bombas. i got a 48 grille if ya need it
> *


x2 and i have a gold one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 4 2008, 02:53 PM~11779090
> *.....goes digging through boxes... BRB
> 
> haha, jk
> supper time. when im back ill update my topic with the rear window widened on my shaved fleet.
> *


hey that don't include all of them.... ran out of room on my desk.... :biggrin: and no trucks in there too :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 07:55 PM~11779103
> *hey that don't include all of them.... ran out of room on my desk....  :biggrin:  and no trucks in there too  :0
> *


looks like an old skool junk yard with the hoods all askew,trunks poped and missin and lots of ather parts missin lol


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 4 2008, 06:46 PM~11779054
> *in my back yard::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like its been there a while, lol... get a shovel. wait any longer youll need a metal detector. lmao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yupp a long time, as long as i can remember its been there... i been thinkin bout gettin it when im sixteen but trucks are gas guzzlers...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 4 2008, 10:16 PM~11779528
> *looks like its been there a while, lol... get a shovel. wait any longer youll need a metal detector. lmao
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## chevy1964

HOW DO YO FOOLS POST PICS!


----------



## spikekid999

photobucket,tinypic,ect


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 4 2008, 04:20 PM~11779557
> *yupp a long time, as long as i can remember its been there... i been thinkin bout gettin it when im sixteen but trucks are gas guzzlers...
> *


hate to break it to you homie but so is a 66 impala :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 09:48 PM~11779757
> *hate to break it to you homie but so is a 66 impala  :uh:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:

im fine with that. its my dream car.


----------



## spikekid999

any old car is a gas guzzler, unless you get somethin with an inline 6 or a slant 6 and whatever ford had


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 4 2008, 04:50 PM~11779771
> *:uh: :biggrin:
> 
> im fine with that. its my dream car.
> *


you can start with that truck for free.... dig it out of the ground and start cleaning it... get it running... slam some wheels on it and sell it... then maybe u can make enough for your dream....


----------



## pancho1969

YOU GUYS THINK THE TOP IS TO BRIGHT ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not if you do the interior to match


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 4 2008, 08:05 PM~11779855
> *YOU GUYS THINK THE TOP IS TO BRIGHT ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good to me


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 4 2008, 11:13 PM~11779909
> *Looks good to me
> *



X-2


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 08:13 PM~11779905
> *not if you do the interior to match
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
THANKS FELLAS


----------



## BiggC

A few pics from the St. Joe NNL show today.


----------



## spikekid999

ok wheres the pic of the green challenger :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 4 2008, 10:40 PM~11780058
> *ok wheres the pic of the green challenger :biggrin:
> *


I didn't get one cause my camera wasn't playing nice today. I took a few other pics but there all fuzzy.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## BigPoppa

nice dodge. I can't stand those bug eyed headlights tho



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 08:43 PM~11780081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 10:43 PM~11780081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ya know i might have to lower it cuz it looks real good right here...


----------



## spikekid999

did you make the headlight covers? or is that a 68 grille on the 67?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah homie i made them, started with a sheet of styrene, my knife, some foil, and some glue and WAMO lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 1 2008, 10:56 PM~11756419
> *You gonna get MAD,now. WOW. You seem to have sense of HUMOR about the twintowers going down. But someone makes a comment towards you and feelings get HURT. :biggrin:
> *


not mad home boy  I just want to know what chancho means, is that you last name or something :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 4 2008, 10:40 PM~11780058
> *ok wheres the pic of the green challenger :biggrin:
> *


Here ya go. :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2008, 11:30 PM~11756674
> *man WTF happen to you? you used to be a regular in the model section... now u seem to be like some other punk.... should be ashamed.... u find a fukkin job yet? i kept seeing you bumping your project ride topic for nothing man....
> *


nah i'm just f***ing around cause when i posted that I was a little aggrevated and just wanted to mess around  , well i had one for a week and when i messed up my schedule by leaving on the night i was supposed to work and they said i walked out :uh: I kept bumping it to show that even though i didn't have updates that care about what i've done


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 2 2008, 05:35 PM~11762753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats how i wanna do my dads 53


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 3 2008, 11:14 AM~11769207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats clean homie


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 09:27 PM~11780371
> *not mad home boy  I just want to know what chancho means, is that you last name or something :0
> *


From "NACHO LIBRE". Just a name we call each other at work. Just to FUCK with each other. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 04:32 PM~11778395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats bad

but

this

is

badder


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 4 2008, 10:43 PM~11780487
> *From "NACHO LIBRE". Just a name we call each other at work. Just to FUCK with each other. :biggrin:
> *


Never watched it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 4 2008, 05:54 PM~11780133
> *nice dodge.  I can't stand those bug eyed headlights tho
> *












 :biggrin: its something a lil different


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 4 2008, 06:50 PM~11780541
> *Thats bad
> 
> but
> 
> this
> 
> is
> 
> badder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck no that isn't.... i'd take a wagon before that sedan..... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 11:22 PM~11780785
> *fuck no that isn't.... i'd take a wagon before that sedan.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh: :biggrin: lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 5 2008, 12:21 AM~11780771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: its something a lil different
> *


but not by much lol


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## BODINE

love the flames on the fender


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2008, 11:39 PM~11781320
> *love the flames on the fender
> *


yup!!


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 11:21 PM~11780771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: its something a lil different
> *


damn..this was my first truck..1941 Plymouth. but didnt like it..and traded it for a 72 nova SS a 383 race engine and a boat..now tht i think of it..shulda kept it.
:tears:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## BODINE

can you spray enamel over lacquer

like spray testors lacquer then for clear use testors high gloss?


----------



## mademan

:biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 5 2008, 02:00 AM~11781447
> *damn..this was my first truck..1941 Plymouth. but didnt like it..and traded it for a 72 nova SS a 383 race engine and a boat..now tht i think of it..shulda kept it.
> :tears:
> *


SLAP :angry: :biggrin: 

why didnt you like it?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 5 2008, 01:25 AM~11781576
> *SLAP :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> why didnt you like it?
> *


idk..i was like 14..my dad wouldntlet me do it into a lowrider (he hated this stuff)...and one day..i just traded. i regret it like crazy now!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2008, 09:10 PM~11781498
> *can you spray enamel over lacquer
> 
> like spray testors lacquer then for clear use testors high gloss?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mademan

and this is the resin I was talking about.
spike if you can find someone to cast it, I will send it, as long as I get 2 and my orig back :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 5 2008, 01:47 AM~11781676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice pics


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 4 2008, 11:43 PM~11781664
> *and this is the resin I was talking about.
> spike if you can find someone to cast it, I will send it, as long as I get 2 and my orig back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the solid resin block you were describing before?
Or is this a hollow inside?
very nice accessory piece


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 5 2008, 10:54 AM~11782488
> *Is this the solid resin block you were describing before?
> Or is this a hollow inside?
> very nice accessory piece
> *


Yes that is a solid block of resin. Thats just like mine but mine has a cross and some things on the corners.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i have a resin top of a casket if anyone wants it LMK


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 02:43 AM~11781664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the resin I was talking about.
> spike if you can find someone to cast it, I will send it, as long as I get 2 and my orig back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
id say 408 or twinn to cast it.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 5 2008, 12:17 PM~11783074
> *Yes that is a solid block of resin. Thats just like mine but mine has a cross and some things on the corners.
> *


mine isnt heavy enough to be solid. if you hold it up to the light you can see through it, so unless there is a Huge bubble in the middle, I dunno.

im gonna cut the top off and holow it out anyways.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 02:20 PM~11783390
> *mine isnt heavy enough to be solid. if you hold it up to the light you can see through it, so unless there is a Huge bubble in the middle, I dunno.
> 
> im gonna cut the top off and holow it out anyways.
> *


Go for it. I was gonna do that to mine, but it is solid and I didn't wanna take the time to holow it out. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 12:20 PM~11783390
> *mine isnt heavy enough to be solid. if you hold it up to the light you can see through it, so unless there is a Huge bubble in the middle, I dunno.
> 
> im gonna cut the top off and holow it out anyways.
> *


SLUSH CAST? LIKE TKM BODIES?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 5 2008, 01:29 PM~11783427
> *SLUSH CAST? LIKE TKM BODIES?
> *


no its cast nice, but its just got a huge bubble on the inside, lol


----------



## youcantfademe

what i meant was they pour resin into the botom of the mold , put the top on and flip it around so the resin covers the whole inside of the mold , then your left with a hollow casting


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 5 2008, 01:43 PM~11783489
> *what i meant was they pour resin into the botom of the mold , put the top on and flip it around so the resin covers the whole inside of the mold , then your left with a hollow casting
> *


hmm mabey. im in the process of cutting it apart right now


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 11:20 AM~11783390
> *mine isnt heavy enough to be solid. if you hold it up to the light you can see through it, so unless there is a Huge bubble in the middle, I dunno.
> 
> im gonna cut the top off and holow it out anyways.
> *


I thought that it looked like light was showing through it. 
I guess that would save on resin material. Plus it might allow the modeller to open it up and model the inside, like you're doing. cool.


----------



## mademan

here you go F**kers!! :biggrin: 



def. slush cast


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 01:03 PM~11783591
> *here you go F**kers!!  :biggrin:
> def. slush cast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just put it in the box...... :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 03:03 PM~11783591
> *here you go F**kers!!  :biggrin:
> def. slush cast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: how much? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 5 2008, 02:17 PM~11783663
> *:0  :cheesy: how much? :biggrin:
> *


find me someone to cast it asap, and you can have one in time for your project!!


----------



## twinn

im already doing these for 85 biarittz he will have the mold by next sat


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 01:28 PM~11783708
> *im already doing these for 85 biarittz he will have the mold by next sat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 03:28 PM~11783708
> *im already doing these for 85 biarittz he will have the mold by next sat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

are they solid?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 12:03 PM~11783591
> *here you go F**kers!!  :biggrin:
> def. slush cast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 12:28 PM~11783708
> *im already doing these for 85 biarittz he will have the mold by next sat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fine details on these.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 04:28 PM~11783708
> *im already doing these for 85 biarittz he will have the mold by next sat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i dont even have any herses but i want some of these! lol :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:0


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 01:28 PM~11783708
> *im already doing these for 85 biarittz he will have the mold by next sat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much cuz i have 2 hearses that need one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

just some low low art i found


----------



## BODINE

WOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2008, 11:45 PM~11787107
> *WOOOHOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2008, 08:45 PM~11787107
> *WOOOHOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Diamond502

┏┫　┏┓　┏┓　┣┓　　　　┃┃
┗┫　　　┃　　　┣┛　┏━━┻┃
...┃　┗━━━┛　┃　　┣━━　┃
...┗━━━┳━━━┛　　┣━━ ..┃


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2008, 11:45 PM~11787107
> *WOOOHOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




4-1 bro!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 5 2008, 06:26 PM~11784989
> *how much cuz i have 2 hearses that need one
> *


pm 85 biarittz..


----------



## Diamond502

BodyDropped, *numbnutz*, spikekid999, betoscustoms, BODINE, caprice ridah, Mr.1/16th, 85 biarittz, mistabuggs, lb808, [email protected], STREETRACEKING


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 5 2008, 09:47 PM~11788197
> *BodyDropped, numbnutz, spikekid999, betoscustoms, BODINE, caprice ridah, Mr.1/16th, 85 biarittz, mistabuggs, lb808, [email protected], STREETRACEKING
> *


Buddy of yours? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BODINE

:cheesy: 

i get to buy couple cans of paint today finally

so ill be painting my 300c uptown soon


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 5 2008, 11:18 PM~11788448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean bomba


----------



## Linc

its for sale! $20,000! super clean truck! :biggrin:

page 1402 of bc fest to see more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by lb808+Oct 6 2008, 12:51 AM~11788233-->
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy of yours?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, no....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 01:18 AM~11788448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 01:18 PM~11791549
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i get to buy couple cans of paint today finally
> 
> so ill be painting my 300c uptown soon
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElMonte74'_@Oct 6 2008, 03:05 PM~11792340
> *Clean bomba
> *


X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 6 2008, 04:06 PM~11792899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


actually not that bad, looks pretty good, at least its not 4 feet in the air!!!!


----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg1N4tDAi_o


----------



## boskeeter

foiling the taillight panel on a 63 impala as your first time isn't a wise choice, lol


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999

i know its a chev, but id roll this all day every day


----------



## rollinoldskoo

good weather this afternoon..... :nicoderm:


----------



## Blue s10




----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Halloween Sure is Gonna Suck This Year.....


----------



## Diamond502

starting a 3:33


----------



## ElRafa




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## ElRafa




----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 those are bad ass!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

*
9 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo, lb808, 85 biarittz
*


 NIGHT CREW


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2008, 01:37 AM~11799669
> *
> 9 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo, lb808, 85 biarittz
> 
> NIGHT CREW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2008, 03:37 AM~11799669
> *
> 9 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo, lb808, 85 biarittz
> 
> NIGHT CREW
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 02:40 AM~11799678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jevries

Japan is SICK and killing my wallet...not because it's so expensive but because they have soooo much stuff for less!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Pics next week.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11798924
> *Halloween Sure is Gonna Suck This Year.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 7 2008, 09:38 AM~11800173
> *Japan is SICK and killing my wallet...not because it's so expensive but because they have soooo much stuff for less!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Pics next week.
> *


cant wait :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 08:50 PM~11817300
> *hey guys why dont ya take it to PMs
> *



:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## undead white boy

that magnum looks sick


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2008, 09:54 PM~11817341
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok or here lol


----------



## pancho1969

what wheels should i go with ?


----------



## spikekid999

my 5th ave with a chop top


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 8 2008, 08:02 PM~11817424
> *what wheels should i go with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the black ones
do a metallic red on black
with a red and black interior


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 08:02 PM~11817433
> *my 5th ave with a chop top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that photo edit or did you actually do it?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 8 2008, 11:02 PM~11817424
> *what wheels should i go with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


definatel 1 or 2, i say one with a nice lighter color....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 8 2008, 07:02 PM~11817424
> *what wheels should i go with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#37 SUPER DONK WHEEL $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 8 2008, 10:04 PM~11817459
> *is that photo edit or did you actually do it?
> *


its a photoshop someone did on another forum


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 08:05 PM~11817477
> *its a photoshop someone did on another forum
> *


oh i thought you did that


----------



## spikekid999

naw, more work then i wanna do, plus itd put the car outta camission for a while, and i love drivin it, so i cant let the happen :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 06:55 PM~11817357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

man anybody who is a ue fan of the lowrider lifestyle should checkout these classic video clips from th earl 1990s. It shows L.A. at the peak of lowriding when yu literally could not go anywhere on any day and not see a pair of 13"s gliding or some headlights waving in the distance!!!!  Man I miss those days!!!!

this embed probly wont work but its from youtube, a guy named shizzo59 has about 72 clips of old "YOUNG HOGG" TAPES. I knew YOUNG HOGG personally and hopped model cars against him.....he was hopping a '68 caddillac promo with the stock white clearcoated over  ... I just had a primered '64 with gold 100 :biggrin: spokes. 

point is this is lowriding history and some great footage of what real LOWRIDIN is homie....


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w3YT-Q32nHw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w3YT-Q32nHw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 8 2008, 10:02 PM~11818766
> *man anybody who is a ue fan of the lowrider lifestyle should checkout these classic video clips from th earl 1990s. It shows L.A. at the peak of lowriding when yu literally could not go anywhere on any day and not see a pair of 13"s gliding or some headlights waving in the distance!!!!   Man I miss those days!!!!
> 
> this embed probly wont work but its from youtube, a guy named shizzo59 has about 72 clips of old "YOUNG HOGG" TAPES. I knew YOUNG HOGG personally and hopped model cars against him.....he was hopping a '68 caddillac promo with the stock white clearcoated over   ... I just had a primered '64 with gold 100  :biggrin: spokes.
> 
> point is this is lowriding history and some great footage of what real LOWRIDIN is homie....
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w3YT-Q32nHw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w3YT-Q32nHw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *








:uh: FUCK IT HERES A FEW URL JUST COPY AND PASTE....WATCH A FEW A TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. I REALLY THINK MORE PEOPLE SHOULD KNOW HOW IT ONCE WAS   


PART 3= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3YT-Q32nHw


IF YOU WATCH 15 -17 YOU WILL SEE A BATTLE BETWEEN THE BURGANDY CADDY AND MEME'S SILVER 90'D CADDY, VERY INTENSE HOPPING!!!

PART 15= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQZyHlqHHE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I GUESS THIS WILL BE THE PLACE TO ASK YOU ALL FOR YOU HELP! ME AND FRIENDS ARE GOING TO CHICAGO ON THE 18TH THROUGH THE 20TH OF OCT. WE ARE GOING TO BE STAYING IN JULIET CLOSE TO MIDWAY AIRPORT BUT WE ARE MEETING WITH "JAMES BROWNS" SISTER AT THE MOSC OF "LUIS FARACON". WHO KNOWS WERE THIER MOSC IN CHICAGO IS AT? ANY HELP WILL BE GREATFULL :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think its on the same road as u head towards chicago from juliet, motel 6 is a good place to stay ive been to chicago plenty of times and everytime we stay there... but yeah thats just from what i remember..
what u doin there?

o and how u gettin there?


----------



## Smallz

Great videos Luxman.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 8 2008, 11:26 PM~11818973
> *i think its on the same road as u head towards chicago from juliet, motel 6 is a good place to stay ive been to chicago plenty of times and everytime we stay there... but yeah thats just from what i remember..
> what u doin there?
> 
> o and how u gettin there?
> *


WERE STAYING THAT THE HAMPTON INN SINCE I WORK AT THE SAN DEIGO DOWN TOWN LOCAL  $29.00 A NIGHT :biggrin: WERE MEETING WITH "LUIS FARACON" AT HIS MOSC  NOT SURE WHY BUT WE WERE INVITED BY JAMES BROWNS SISTER FANNIE :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol i think its a grey brick building with yellow tops and flags on top of that..when i was little i thought it was a castle lol but its huge


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 8 2008, 11:38 PM~11819057
> *lol i think its a grey brick building with yellow tops and flags on top of that..when i was little i thought it was a castle lol but its huge
> *


 KOOL BRO!! THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!! I WILL BE IN CONTACT WITH YOU CLOSER TO THE DATE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

_*FUCK I AM IN TROUBLE BIG TIME FELLAS ! I NEED BIG WISHES AND BAD !*_


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 07:11 AM~11819991
> *FUCK  I  AM  IN  TROUBLE  BIG  TIME  FELLAS  !  I  NEED  BIG  WISHES  AND  BAD  !
> *


You got it Mini. Hope all works out.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 08:11 AM~11819991
> *FUCK  I  AM  IN  TROUBLE  BIG  TIME  FELLAS  !  I  NEED  BIG  WISHES  AND  BAD  !
> *




:dunno: whats up with you?


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## spikekid999

x3 whatd you do now?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 08:05 PM~11817471
> *#37 SUPER DONK WHEEL $10.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i have never seen these dub trumps for models b4! pancho u should jump on em


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 8 2008, 10:35 PM~11819046
> *WERE STAYING THAT THE HAMPTON INN SINCE I WORK AT THE SAN DEIGO DOWN TOWN LOCAL   $29.00 A NIGHT :biggrin:  WERE MEETING WITH "LUIS FARACON" AT HIS MOSC   NOT SURE WHY BUT WE WERE INVITED BY JAMES BROWNS SISTER FANNIE :biggrin:
> *



Give him a good kick in the balls for me. It is actually Louis Farrakhan. Google it and see why. He is a piece of shit.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 05:11 AM~11819991
> *FUCK  I  AM  IN  TROUBLE  BIG  TIME  FELLAS  !  I  NEED  BIG  WISHES  AND  BAD  !
> *



You got it homie.


Hope whatever it is works out in your favor.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 05:11 AM~11819991
> *FUCK  I  AM  IN  TROUBLE  BIG  TIME  FELLAS  !  I  NEED  BIG  WISHES  AND  BAD  !
> *


UH OH this don't sound good hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 05:11 AM~11819991
> *FUCK  I  AM  IN  TROUBLE  BIG  TIME  FELLAS  !  I  NEED  BIG  WISHES  AND  BAD  !
> *


felons with guns get 5...... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 9 2008, 01:12 PM~11822199
> *felons with guns get 5...... :0  :0  :0
> *


NOW YOU WANT TO TELL ME !


----------



## Diamond502

so theres this fat racist in offtopic, i dont know if any of you go in there, but someone made a toppic asking if he should be banned, and the results so far are 169 saying yes, and 21 for no...lol....anyways, someone pm'd a mod, and this is the pm....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 06:11 AM~11819991
> *FUCK  I  AM  IN  TROUBLE  BIG  TIME  FELLAS  !  I  NEED  BIG  WISHES  AND  BAD  !
> *


your women finally found out you were gay? :0 













J/k bro.hope all is well.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 9 2008, 02:45 PM~11823074
> *your women finally found out you were gay? :0
> J/k bro.hope all is well.
> *


WELL WHEN SHE SAW ME CREAMING IN YOUR MOUTH HOW COULD I HIDE IT !


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 6 2008, 01:08 PM~11792918
> *actually not that bad, looks pretty good, at least its not 4 feet in the air!!!!
> *


looks to me likes only maybe 2-3 inches higher than ride hight...with 24's on skinnys you dont need to lift a bubble :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 9 2008, 03:49 PM~11823113
> *looks to me likes only maybe 2-3  inches higher than ride hight...with 24's on skinnys you dont need to lift a bubble  :biggrin:
> *


exactly, thats why its not that bad...lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 9 2008, 07:52 AM~11820615
> *i have never seen these dub trumps for models b4! pancho u should jump on em
> *


can i bay the red ones? and do u stell have the green ones?


----------



## Diamond502

what happened mini


----------



## g-body lowlow

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 6 2008, 01:08 PM~11792918
> *actually not that bad, looks pretty good, at least its not 4 feet in the air!!!!
> *


looks to me likes only maybe 2-3 inches higher than ride hight...with 24's on skinnys you dont need to lift a bubble :biggrin: 

and yea mini i hope all goes well for ya!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 9 2008, 02:52 PM~11823149
> *what happened mini
> *



WELL LETS JUST SAY I AM FACING 2 18YR SENTENCE'S BACK TO BACK COMING IN MAY ! hno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 01:49 PM~11823107
> *WELL WHEN  SHE  SAW  ME  CREAMING  IN  YOUR  MOUTH  HOW COULD  I  HIDE  IT !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 01:54 PM~11823185
> *WELL  LETS  JUST  SAY  I  AM  FACING 2 18YR SENTENCE'S BACK  TO  BACK  COMING  IN  MAY  ! hno:
> *


told you to stay away from those 13 yr olds. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 9 2008, 02:56 PM~11823197
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 9 2008, 02:57 PM~11823202
> *told you to stay away from those 13 yr olds. :0
> *


13 ? i DONT KNOW WHAT PLAY GROUND YOU BE HANGING OUT AT BUT I CAN'T GET ANY 13YRS TO ACCEPT MY CANDY !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 01:57 PM~11823203
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 

FACING 2 18YR SENTENCE'S BACK TO BACK :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 01:58 PM~11823213
> *13 ? i  DONT  KNOW  WHAT  PLAY GROUND  YOU  BE  HANGING  OUT  AT  BUT  I  CAN'T  GET  ANY  13YRS TO ACCEPT  MY  CANDY !
> *


stop using the 99cent candy. :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 9 2008, 03:59 PM~11823227
> *stop using the 99cent candy. :0
> *





nuff bullshittin in oftopic bro, you got my shit yet? its been like 2 months now :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 9 2008, 02:03 PM~11823264
> *nuff bullshittin in oftopic bro, you got my shit yet? its been like 2 months now :uh:
> *


dont get all crazy with me cause your MCBA now. :0 :biggrin: 
yea.im cutting 4 this weekend.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 9 2008, 04:06 PM~11823301
> *dont get all crazy with me cause your MCBA now. :0  :biggrin:
> yea.im cutting 4 this weekend.
> *



nothin like that now bro......... im just makein sure your still alive over there seein that i didnt get a response back on the status


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 9 2008, 02:09 PM~11823336
> *nothin like that  now bro......... im just makein sure your still alive over there seein that i didnt get a response back on the status
> *


I know bro.  im on it.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 03:54 PM~11823185
> *WELL  LETS  JUST  SAY  I  AM  FACING 2 18YR SENTENCE'S BACK  TO  BACK  COMING  IN  MAY  ! hno:
> *


sorry to hear that, homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 08:05 PM~11817471
> *#37 SUPER DONK WHEEL $10.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 the red ones and do u stell have the green ones?


----------



## Diamond502

BodyDropped, CNDYBLU66SS, BigPoppa, ThaRookie, ibuildweniblazeum, raystrey

:wave:


----------



## raystrey

Here is a fucked up situatuon. My brother in law works here with me and he is banging a hoe here are work apparently. Problem is my wife just called to tell me her sister has found out and is going to get ahold of ethics. My brother in law is a manager so dating subordinates is a big no no. So he will probably be fucked. 

Now my SBU knows he is my brother in law and I am thinkg of calling her and letting her know of situation. I have way too much trust from her to loose it by saying nothing and then her asking me if I knew why did I not say anything since him leaving affects our business unit directly. Hell doing that is unethical since I am keeping info from her that will affect us directly.

foook I have mixed feeling about this. One he is family in a way and we get along bad ass but then it is my job and it can not affect the trust i have built up over years.

Wheter his wife calls ethics or not I don't want to risk it. Sooner or later they will find out right?


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:26 PM~11818977
> *Great videos Luxman.
> *



thanx bro :biggrin:  



OH AND MINI JUST TELL THEM YOU DIDNT DO IT!!!!! YOUR ALLIBY IS THAT YOUR WAS ON Layitlow.com at the time so it couldnt have been you :biggrin: . Naw but I hope the best for you friend


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 9 2008, 02:47 PM~11824259
> *Here is a fucked up situatuon. My brother in law works here with me and he is banging a hoe here are work apparently. Problem is my wife just called to tell me her sister has found out and is going to get ahold of ethics. My brother in law is a manager so dating subordinates is a big no no. So he will probably be fucked.
> 
> Now my SBU knows he is my brother in law and I am thinkg of calling her and letting her know of situation. I have way too much trust from her to loose it by saying nothing and then her asking me if I knew why did I not say anything since him leaving affects our business unit directly. Hell  doing that is unethical since I am keeping info from her that will affect us directly.
> 
> foook I have mixed feeling about this. One he is family in a way and we get along bad ass but then it is my job and it can not  affect the trust i have built up over years.
> 
> Wheter his wife calls ethics or not I don't want to  risk it. Sooner or later they will find out right?
> *


 :0 :ugh: DAMN THAT IS A HARD ONE......YOU COULD ALWAYS DENY YOU KNEW ANYTHING AND TAKE IT TO THE GRAVE :0 :biggrin: BUT THEN HOMIE BETTER NOT SAY THAT YOU KNEW.... :0 THAT WOULD BE MEESED UP.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 9 2008, 05:55 PM~11824355
> *:0  :ugh: DAMN THAT IS A HARD ONE......YOU COULD ALWAYS DENY YOU KNEW ANYTHING AND TAKE IT TO THE GRAVE  :0  :biggrin:  BUT THEN HOMIE BETTER NOT SAY THAT YOU KNEW.... :0  THAT WOULD BE MEESED UP.
> *


x2, i dont know what to tell ya, homie!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 9 2008, 02:55 PM~11824355
> *:0  :ugh: DAMN THAT IS A HARD ONE......YOU COULD ALWAYS DENY YOU KNEW ANYTHING AND TAKE IT TO THE GRAVE  :0  :biggrin:  BUT THEN HOMIE BETTER NOT SAY THAT YOU KNEW.... :0  THAT WOULD BE MEESED UP.
> *



My B.U.L. knows were are family and she would not believe me that I did not know since she knows how much we hang out on weekends etc. 

She would at least suspect I was being dishonest if I said I did not know. And I do not want to risk that . Lot of good oportunities comming up and do not want people doubting my honesty / integrity. know what I mean


----------



## LUXMAN

DAMN I THINK YOU MIGHT HAVE TO KEEP IT REAL WITH HER THEN BRO,....YOUR BROTHER IN LAW SHOULD UNDERSTAND YOU HAD TO KEEP YOUR SELF OUT OF THE FRYING PAN WHEN HIS ACTIONS ARE JEPRADIZING THE BUSINESS. Its not like your doin it to ba a hater or mess his stuff up, but more like to "COVER YOUR OWN ASSS = C.Y.O.A. I was told by many wise people to always do so homie... and when my dad told me thats how he made it through 2 tours of Vietnam I knew that was the way to go.  


C.Y.O.A. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 9 2008, 03:07 PM~11824477
> *DAMN I THINK YOU MIGHT HAVE TO KEEP IT REAL WITH HER THEN BRO,....YOUR BROTHER IN LAW SHOULD UNDERSTAND YOU HAD TO KEEP YOUR SELF OUT OF THE FRYING PAN WHEN HIS ACTIONS ARE JEPRADIZING THE BUSINESS.  Its not like your doin it to ba a hater or mess his stuff up, but more like to "COVER YOUR OWN ASSS  = C.Y.O.A.  I was told by many wise people to always do so homie... and when my dad told me thats how he made it through 2 tours of Vietnam I knew that was the way to go.
> C.Y.O.A. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



no doubt, i feel sorry for him but he brought this on himself by not covering his tracks


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 9 2008, 06:00 PM~11824412
> *My B.U.L. knows were are family and she would not believe me that I did not know since she knows how much we hang out on weekends etc.
> 
> She would at least suspect I was being dishonest if I said I did not know. And I do not want to risk that . Lot of good oportunities comming up and do not want people doubting my honesty / integrity. know what I mean
> *



i would wait till your boss comes to you with it, and tell the truth then, that way your being honest about it, and your not throwing your boy under the bus


----------



## chevy1964

HOW DO U GUY'S AND GAL'S POST PICS ON HERE?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Oct 9 2008, 06:43 PM~11824797
> *HOW DO U GUY'S AND GAL'S POST PICS ON HERE?
> *


get the url from the pic, and post it between 











or on photobucket, under the picture, copy the bar that says "IMG Code"


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 9 2008, 04:36 PM~11824735
> *Nice avatar, homie, glad u got it to work
> *


YUP like you said it changed like 10-20 min later


----------



## chevy1964

COOL THANKS MAN!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 9 2008, 06:47 PM~11824829-->
> 
> 
> 
> YUP like you said it changed like 10-20 min later
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BLACK AND GOLD, ALL DAY, EVERY DAY*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy1964_@Oct 9 2008, 06:47 PM~11824831
> *COOL THANKS MAN!
> *



no problem


----------



## Diamond502

everyone come into this chat room.....

http://www.chatzy.com/624827024337


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 9 2008, 02:55 PM~11823767
> *how much 4 the red ones and do u stell have the green ones?
> *


gold 1's are pending to me....waiting for him to bring more stuff out


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 08:57 PM~11817377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey thats lil flip and obamas head :0


----------



## Diamond502

anyone wanna come chat?

http://www.chatzy.com/624827024337


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 9 2008, 06:14 PM~11825098
> *anyone wanna come chat?
> 
> http://www.chatzy.com/624827024337
> *


Just popped it in and no one was around !


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 08:38 PM~11825765
> *Just  popped  it  in  and  no one  was  around  !
> *


go back there, get other people in it, i closed it accidently


----------



## Diamond502

fuck it, i started a new chat, it would let me type in the last one...

http://www.chatzy.com/964786133879


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 09:54 AM~11823185
> *WELL  LETS  JUST  SAY  I  AM  FACING 2 18YR SENTENCE'S BACK  TO  BACK  COMING  IN  MAY  ! hno:
> *


violated your fukkin parole huh? :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

fucking chat kept messing up..... made this permanant room...


http://www.chatzy.com/450668127868


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Diamond502

fuckers in OT keep messing up the chat, if u want to chat, PM me for the URL


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 9 2008, 10:06 PM~11826571
> *fuckers in OT keep messing up the chat, if u want to chat, PM me for the URL
> *


someone PM me, BODINE< DA SQUID AND I ARE IN CHAT


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 03:54 PM~11823185
> *WELL  LETS  JUST  SAY  I  AM  FACING 2 18YR SENTENCE'S BACK  TO  BACK  COMING  IN  MAY  ! hno:
> *



Can you send me some of your builds then? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## BODINE

lol bolt ons


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 12:44 PM~11823062
> *NOW  YOU  WANT  TO  TELL  ME !
> *


you should have pulled out...... 18 years is a long time........... :0


----------



## BODINE

anyone know what these are for , they are mopar

SPIKE?


----------



## BODINE




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 10:38 PM~11828421
> *anyone know what these are for , they are mopar
> 
> SPIKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these were chrome in the og kit , i have a pair of them here


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 10:39 PM~11828429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one on right is 78-82 z-28 camaro...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 9 2008, 11:42 PM~11828448
> *these were chrome in the og kit , i have a  pair of them here
> *


what are they to?


----------



## youcantfademe

i dont remember , mini would know for sure , he told me what the tree of parts was for.....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 09:38 PM~11828421
> *anyone know what these are for , they are mopar
> 
> SPIKE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THEY DO COME IN CHROME, TOP RIGHT
#5


----------



## BODINE

do you know what there for ?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 09:52 PM~11828507
> *do you know what there for ?
> *


NO, IF I DID I WOULD BE SELLING THE SKIRTS FOR MORE :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 11:55 PM~11828528
> *NO, IF I DID I WOULD BE SELLING THE SKIRTS FOR MORE :biggrin:
> *


i found a template ofr them and the scoops so i casted it real fast to see how they came out lol


----------



## youcantfademe

amt lincoln maybe?


----------



## BODINE

on the template i found said early 60's mopar , but dont know what


----------



## [email protected]

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: [email protected], BODINE, SidewayzS15, 85 biarittz


whats up homies :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 10 2008, 01:53 AM~11828829
> *6 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: [email protected], BODINE, SidewayzS15, 85 biarittz
> whats up homies  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2008, 03:56 AM~11828837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the truth!

i remember when i 1st came to the site there was a night crew thread, and was gone shortly after


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 10 2008, 02:53 AM~11828829
> *6 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: [email protected], BODINE, SidewayzS15, 85 biarittz
> whats up homies  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Not sure if this is good for all states, but this can be used at Michael's also....

http://www.joann-mail.com/J09162BRL/coupon...725125619580503


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2008, 01:01 AM~11828553
> *on the template i found said early 60's mopar , but dont know what
> *


imperial or somethin maybe. i honestly dont know


----------



## southside groovin

hey i havent been around for a while so im sorry if im beating a dead horse but are the revell regal and cutty models still supposed to come out or have they been scrapped?


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 10 2008, 10:01 AM~11830770
> *hey i havent been around for a while so im sorry if im beating a dead horse but are the revell regal and cutty models still supposed to come out or have they been scrapped?
> *


Pushed back. Till who knows when.


----------



## southside groovin

fuuuuuck man i wanna build a replica of my real cutty but i dont like workin with resin bodies...


----------



## Blue s10

What happened to the revell cutlass and regal kits? Are they still going to make them? I've been out of the loop


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 10 2008, 12:03 PM~11831659
> *What happened to the revell cutlass and regal kits? Are they still going to make them? I've been out of the loop
> *


still pushed back! mylocal hobby shop "THOUGHT" he can get it but found out the same thing that it still itsnt out yet


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 10 2008, 12:07 PM~11831680
> *still pushed back! mylocal hobby shop "THOUGHT" he can get it but found out the same thing that it still itsnt out yet
> *


Super gay :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally found me some wheels close enough to "artilleries" :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not totally accurate though.... but they got the right look....

:dunno: :dunno: anyone know of a more accurate one?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2008, 01:32 PM~11832288
> *finally found me some wheels close enough to "artilleries"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where did you find those????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 07:39 PM~11828429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the pair on the left are from the 53 bel air kit....


----------



## CHR1S619

Just talked to Mr. 1/16. He said, the guy that check his case with his truck. Pulled the truck out & broke the suspention. He's gonna tax their asses for that shit!! He told the the guy to be carefull too. Dude didn't listen, now he's gonna pay for it big time.


----------



## BigPoppa

closer? I'm working with DougH to get a better lip and get these into my casting lineup


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

those are exact artillerys from what i can see!! where u getem frm originally?


----------



## BigPoppa

some diecast


----------



## MKD904

So I'm gonna be that guy and ask the stupid question, What are artillerys?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i lowerEd my 94!! looks WAY better layed out!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11833380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lowerEd my 94!! looks WAY better layed out!
> *


looks like it rubs :0 :0 :0 gonna be goin threw tires like crazy.....looks good tho :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 10 2008, 12:30 PM~11833348
> *So I'm gonna be that guy and ask the stupid question, What are artillerys?
> *


those wheels in big poppa's pic..... thats the name people use for them.... very commonly used on bombs...


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 10 2008, 02:30 PM~11833348
> *So I'm gonna be that guy and ask the stupid question, What are artillerys?
> *


THANK YOU 
X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 01:13 PM~11833601
> *THANK YOU
> X2
> *


u really didn't know? i figure MKD is from the minitruckin scene where they put billets and 4-links on everything.... but i thought u were from the old school....

either way.... now u know


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

from the 1:1 i got at my dad's house....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

one final pic..


so who wants this? make offers or trades, looking for wheel sets.. lmk


----------



## [email protected]

ill give you 15 bucks for the dremel set :biggrin: 

only because i know what you paid for it :biggrin: 


i have the same one


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 10 2008, 03:47 PM~11833810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one final pic..
> so who wants this? make offers or trades, looking for wheel sets.. lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT KIND OF WHEELS YOU LOOKING FOR?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 10 2008, 01:47 PM~11833810
> *
> one final pic..
> so who wants this? make offers or trades, looking for wheel sets.. lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



just buy a set of wheels from beto or phatras.... they'll give u a great "shipped" price.... you'd probaly spend close to the same to ship out that dremel set man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11834208
> *WHAT KIND OF WHEELS YOU LOOKING FOR?
> *


1301-2s, this kind as well


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

^^ same wheel


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 10 2008, 05:07 PM~11834272
> *1301-2s, this kind as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BiggDeee

:roflmao: :roflmao: You alright Beto??


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

BETO u get my PM?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 10 2008, 05:47 PM~11834504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: You alright Beto??
> *


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11834539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 10 2008, 06:47 PM~11833810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one final pic..
> so who wants this? make offers or trades, looking for wheel sets.. lmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Little D keep all that dereml shit bro ! Sooner or later your going to need this to fab,and do more in depth custom work as you grow !


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## youcantfademe

GOT GOOD NEWS FOR ME BETO?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 10 2008, 05:59 PM~11834570
> *GOT GOOD NEWS FOR ME BETO?
> *


haven't checked yet, i'm chillin on the couch


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 07:02 PM~11834587
> *haven't checked yet, i'm chillin on the couch
> *


take your time homie , no rush here......


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

when printing decals on transfer paper , do i print on shiny side of paper or dull paper looking side?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11834539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's how I am doing the doors on my '94 Impala, IF it ever gets finished.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2008, 11:57 PM~11836021
> *when printing decals on transfer paper , do i print on shiny side of paper or dull paper looking side?
> *


when printing decals on transfer paper , do i print on shiny side of paper or dull paper looking side?


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Pokey

*Here's a few pics I took at a local show last weekend.*
































































Here's a link to the rest of the pics,
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...l%20Run%202008/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 10 2008, 11:29 PM~11836236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, I've seen some UGLY ass Mustangs before, but this has to be the ugliest. Except for that new Knight Rider Mustang. :uh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 10 2008, 11:34 PM~11836260
> *Wow, I've seen some UGLY ass Mustangs before, but this has to be the ugliest. Except for that new Knight Rider Mustang. :uh:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


HAHAHA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 11 2008, 01:34 AM~11836260
> *Wow, I've seen some UGLY ass Mustangs before, but this has to be the ugliest. Except for that new Knight Rider Mustang. :uh:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I like it except for the hood scoops, grille, and the fender vents.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NOT HAPPY !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2008, 12:48 AM~11836303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT  HAPPY  !
> *


how come? looks good/
I havent even touched mine, this is the first ive even been online in the last 3 days.... unusual for me.


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 10 2008, 09:47 PM~11834508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 11 2008, 01:03 AM~11836400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2008, 12:05 AM~11836407
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 11 2008, 01:52 AM~11836329
> *how come? looks good/
> I havent even touched mine, this is the first ive even been online in the last 3 days.... unusual for me.
> *


Not happy with the look of the body trim ! I think i'll just go around the windows !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2008, 01:07 AM~11836418
> *Not  happy  with  the  look  of  the  body  trim !  I  think i'll  just  go  around  the  windows !
> *


ic., im gona try to put some work in on mine tomoro.... doubt ill have time too.


----------



## Diamond502

STEELER FANS!!!

u guys should join the steel city mafia, i am signing up next month, on 25.00

http://www.steelcitymafia.com


----------



## Diamond502

jevries doing it big....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uZrNtT4MzM&feature=user


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 11 2008, 12:02 AM~11836395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 11 2008, 12:48 AM~11836524
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 11 2008, 12:48 AM~11836524
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


Is that a boat?


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 11 2008, 02:35 AM~11836502
> *STEELER FANS!!!
> 
> u guys should join the steel city mafia, i am signing up next month, on 25.00
> 
> http://www.steelcitymafia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


join the lace I mean shower curtain nation !!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
boy am I gonna get it for this lol !!!
sorry cheap shot but had to take it . couldnt help myself !!! :biggrin:
EAGLES GREEN AND SILVER FOREVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 11 2008, 01:01 AM~11836559
> *Is that a boat?
> *


Yup, you can drive it into the water. Looks ugly but it kind of cool.


----------



## MKD904

> Put those things in a case...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i wish i had one..lol


----------



## MKD904

and vacume the carpet in your room.....gees... :biggrin: :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 11 2008, 04:26 AM~11836611
> *join the lace I mean shower curtain nation !!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> boy am I gonna get it for this lol !!!
> sorry cheap shot but had to take it . couldnt help myself !!! :biggrin:
> EAGLES GREEN AND SILVER FOREVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 11 2008, 12:12 PM~11837756
> *and vacume the carpet in your room.....gees...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


yeah we r redoin my room..


----------



## jevries

Jevries in Japan










More pics and vid soon.


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 BADDASS!!! COOL PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11838162
> *Jevries in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and vid soon.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 11 2008, 04:26 AM~11836611
> *join the lace I mean shower curtain nation !!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> boy am I gonna get it for this lol !!!
> sorry cheap shot but had to take it . couldnt help myself !!! :biggrin:
> EAGLES GREEN AND SILVER FOREVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




oh you know it was comein greg :biggrin: 

you live in maryland right? close to baltimore? ravens? arnt shit!!!!!

so i can see why you would jump ship up to philly, but let me ask you this! 

between baltimore and philly, how many rings do you guys have? NOT ENOUGH :biggrin: 

you guys beat us a couple weeks ago, but lets not go back to 02, 03 maybe? when philly martched into the burgh undefeated, and we stomped the piss outa your pigeons like 41-10 or some shit like that :biggrin: 

instead of philly, you shoulda jumped ship to a winning team! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

steeler nation baby! either you love us, or ya hate us!!!! either way, we still have 5 rings bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :0


----------



## lowridermodels

silver and black attack,woop ass first and ask questions later....you gotta be down with the raiders!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 11 2008, 06:01 PM~11839061
> *silver and black attack,woop ass first and ask questions later....you gotta be down with the raiders!
> *



:uh: when was your last winning season? :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY......
RAIDER NATION COMES ALIVE AGAIN......


























































ALL THIS CRAZY STEELER TALK ..........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 11 2008, 12:20 PM~11838403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one bad ass ss :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

i like it


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 11 2008, 04:01 PM~11838839
> *oh you know it was comein greg :biggrin:
> 
> you live in maryland right? close to baltimore? ravens? arnt shit!!!!!
> 
> so i can see why you would jump ship up to philly, but let me ask you this!
> 
> between baltimore and philly, how many rings do you guys have? NOT ENOUGH :biggrin:
> 
> you guys beat us a couple weeks ago, but lets not go back to 02, 03 maybe? when philly martched into the burgh undefeated, and we stomped the piss outa your pigeons like 41-10 or some shit like that :biggrin:
> 
> instead of philly, you shoulda jumped ship to a winning team!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> steeler nation baby! either you love us, or ya hate us!!!! either way, we still have 5 rings bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :0
> *


hey jeff yes I knew it was comin and I knew it was going to be from you as it was directed at you to begin with :biggrin: 
but it was all in fun :biggrin: 
it dont matter who your team is just stick with them through thick and thin !!!
dont be a band wagon jumper. me I have been a eagles fan for 21 years so I have eaten so much shit over the years I just kinda aquired a taste for it lol.

and for the raiders fans only real men wear black !!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 11 2008, 09:30 PM~11840077
> *hey jeff yes I knew it was comin and I knew it was going to be from you as it was directed at you to begin with  :biggrin:
> but it was all in fun  :biggrin:
> it dont matter who your time is just stick with them through thick and thin !!!
> dont be a band wagon jumper. me I have been a eagles fan for 21 years so I have eaten so much shit over the years I just kinda aquired a taste for it lol.
> 
> and for the raiders fans only real men wear black !!!!!
> *




i was bustin your ballz man! 

its one think to like any other team in the laegue, but us pittsburgh fans hate the eagles! in state, there can only be one!!!

pittsburgh baby!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

*hey homiez as i pulled up to get gas at the truck stop yesterday i seen these sitting there real pretty saying look at me! they were from casuals car club on their way to the las vegas lowrider super show! enjoy!..............*









































:0 CAN YOU SAY BADD ASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

SORRY FOR SHITTY PICS I USED MY CELL TO TAKE THEM!


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2008, 11:22 PM~11523714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I thought that said BJ lol

╩my sick mind╩


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

HEY SHOULD I GET A ................................................

94 Impala ss revell ?

OR

93 Mustang gt convertible lowrider revell ?

they are both the same price ®


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 11 2008, 09:48 PM~11840544
> *i was bustin your ballz man!
> 
> its one think to like any other team in the laegue, but us pittsburgh fans hate the eagles! in state, there can only be one!!!
> 
> pittsburgh baby!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you know how we roll jeff its all about bustin balls !!!
its all good !!!
I did not know the burgh hated the birds that much.
so just remember
ITS BETTER TO BURN OUT THEN FADE AWAY !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 11 2008, 05:22 PM~11839736
> *SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY......
> RAIDER NATION COMES ALIVE AGAIN......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL THIS CRAZY STEELER TALK ..........
> *



haha your team lost to mine
CHARGERS FOREVER


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 11 2008, 11:56 PM~11840971
> *you know how we roll jeff its all about bustin balls !!!
> its all good !!!
> I did not know the burgh hated the birds that much.
> so just remember
> ITS BETTER TO BURN OUT THEN FADE AWAY !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



oh trust me ........... we are not fadein away anytime soon! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 11 2008, 10:00 PM~11840992
> *haha your team lost to mine
> CHARGERS FOREVER</span>
> *



can you say <span style=\'color:green\'>miami dolphines :0


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 11 2008, 09:22 PM~11841100
> *can you say miami dolphines :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its a good season this year
my team will :machinegun: :burn: (kill)your team LOL


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 11 2008, 09:00 PM~11840992
> *haha your team lost to mine
> CHARGERS FOREVER
> *


SAN DIEGO CHARGERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 11 2008, 10:48 PM~11840544
> *i was bustin your ballz man!
> 
> its one think to like any other team in the laegue, but us pittsburgh fans hate the eagles! in state, there can only be one!!!
> 
> pittsburgh baby!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


[email protected]#K SHITTSBURG........ :thumbsdown: 






shit my teams 0-5 right now and i still bet you will take an "L" NEXT WEEK :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 12 2008, 02:44 AM~11841851
> *[email protected]#K  SHITTSBURG........ :thumbsdown:
> shit my teams 0-5 right now and i still bet you will take an "L" NEXT WEEK :roflmao:
> *


----------



## regalistic

win number 1 comes tomorrow... number 2 WILL be next weekend 

***** yeah i aint got much room to shit talk but i will anyway...WHO DEY ****** BITCH'S


----------



## rollinoldskoo

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Go Lions. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuckin joke.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not a chargers or raiders fan but i gotta admit..... BigDee got a point...



> :nono: :nono: :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> /quote]


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 12 2008, 04:44 AM~11841851
> *[email protected]#K  SHITTSBURG........ :thumbsdown:
> shit my teams 0-5 right now and i still bet you will take an "L" NEXT WEEK :roflmao:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: all i gotta say! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 congrats Mr. Biggs.....

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...ndpost&p=126925


----------



## DA_SQUID

wow. im surprised how many ppl are on the model fourm.....im spendin my time in the vegas topic(s)


----------



## Bogyoke

non tethered RC IED robot = $400,000
1:11




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdSPq98bpD0

another non tethered RC IED robot = $400,000
0:36




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcmPORDTZnw


----------



## MKD904

For all you drinkers that thought that the girl at the bar was so fine...

http://mithuro.com/presscuefiles/january/beer_goggle.swf


----------



## mcloven

http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-94-Cadillac-Landa...id=p3286.c0.m14

250308003258


----------



## g-body lowlow

wait i messed up ill fix it now


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki
"DA BEARZ"


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 13 2008, 08:53 PM~11853793
> *
> Hosted on Fotki
> "DA BEARZ"
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2008, 08:01 PM~11853897
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2008, 08:05 PM~11853950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2008, 10:02 PM~11855140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn to bad you had to keep it pg13 LOL


----------



## BiggDeee

because of you kid!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

> not a chargers or raiders fan but i gotta admit..... BigDee got a point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: :nono: :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'> THE MIGHTY BOLTS*</span>
Click to expand...


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2008, 10:21 PM~11855278
> *because of you kid!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah u don't want u know who to radio u in.....lol U know the headphones got direct connect. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11855321
> *Yeah u don't want u know who to radio u in.....lol U know the headphones got direct connect. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2008, 07:21 PM~11855278
> *because of you kid!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 13 2008, 10:43 PM~11855420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## BiggDeee

^^^^^ WTFUCK!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2008, 10:50 PM~11855454
> *^^^^^ WTFUCK!!!  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


U know u likeded it. :uh:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

MAN I CANT EVEN STOP LAUGHING WHEN I SEE THAT SHIT!


----------



## Smallz




----------



## BiggDeee

I NEVER SEEN THAT GOAT WHILE @ your house?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2008, 10:55 PM~11855479
> *I NEVER SEEN THAT GOAT WHILE @ your house??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U never been in the basement.


----------



## Smallz




----------



## BiggDeee

:roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DIRTY BASTID 


NO WONDER YOU NEVER WANTED TO CLEAN THAT PLACE UP!


----------



## Smallz




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999

got bored n flamed my cell


----------



## Smallz




----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## Smallz

:barf: :barf:


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## Smallz




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2008, 11:10 PM~11855554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Her ass makes her ass look big.


----------



## Smallz




----------



## Smallz

^^^^^^Now that's gangsta... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

I SAID GET LOW BIAAAA!!


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## Smallz

It's Midget Mack.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Oct 13 2008, 11:24 PM~11855625-->
> 
> 
> 
> I SAID GET LOW BIAAAA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2008, 11:26 PM~11855632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz




----------



## BiggDeee

:roflmao:


----------



## Smallz




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2008, 08:24 PM~11855625
> *I SAID GET LOW BIAAAA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11855638
> *It's Midget Mack.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

Biggs says to tell u guys happy halloween


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 13 2008, 08:46 PM~11855723
> *Biggs says to tell u guys happy halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 14 2008, 01:46 AM~11855723
> *Biggs says to tell u guys happy halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 13 2008, 11:49 PM~11855735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at him :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 13 2008, 11:33 PM~11855674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 14 2008, 10:47 AM~11858274
> *:angry:
> *


Y the mad face? :uh:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 14 2008, 12:11 PM~11859126
> *Y the mad face? :uh:
> *


Not a very nice thing to post.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 14 2008, 12:14 PM~11859138
> *Not a very nice thing to post.
> *


Y not?


----------



## Blue s10

It's making fun of Palins baby that has down syndrome :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

And I am way against Obama/Biden



I say good day sir
:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 14 2008, 12:30 PM~11859283
> *It's making fun of Palins baby that has down syndrome :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> And I am way against Obama/Biden
> I say good day sir
> :biggrin:
> *


First of all it's called a joke homie....U know ha ha! Second of all everyone has thier own opinion. To be honest I really don't give a fuck who wins. Their all a bunch of crooked motherfuckers as far as im concerned. No matter who wins me and u will have to get up and work hard to take care of our families while they stay rich. So what's the big fuss about a silly joke?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK WHATS THE REAL DEAL ! 



Since this is a random bull shit thread for us modelers i got some bull shit to get off my chest ! 

I HATE LAIRS ! Even on the computer its fucked up that someone can't tell the truth ! I stand behind every word i type , every pic i post , and every build i do ! SO today i was reading up in MADE MAN topics where KENNY had posted a link to MCM about Undead ! I know i give him a ton of shit about his cry baby shit , bullshit stories , and his stupid ass remarks and about always calling people out for build offs ! But today after going to MCM and reading what was posted about warning traders not to deal with him he typed in this comment ! 

*"im out of trading for a while
parants told me to make this last deal for a 59 caddy and thats it for a while "*

I belive when we were giving you shit about not really get the CADDY HEARSE for free you told us you were 20yrs old ! SO how old are you really ! Cause i am kinda of pissed for being lied too ! 

1 ! If you under age and need mommy's ok to trade "" IN WHICH YOU GOT ALL ANAL POPPED INWARD WHEN I SAID SHE SHOULD







for ever having you "" cause you said she had dieded in y our build topic ! 

2 ! If your under age and tring in the hobby to be better but over step you grounds by acting like a hard ass ! 

3 ! YOU ACT LIKE ALITTLE CHILD ALOT ! 

WHAT IS YOUR REAL AGE ?

WHY DO YOU NEED THE PARNETS OK TO TRADE ?

I for one hate being lied too , and even though i speak my mind as i wish i know i have said some thing to Kevin that should only be said to a 20 yr old and not just some punk ass lying kid ! 

I really enjoy helping youngster move in this hobby ! Any builders in my area have seen me hook little builders up , this year 4 of us hooked up Cadyblu66 , if kevin is a little dumd fuck then i feel kinda of like a fud wacker for roughing up on a kid ! But if he turely is 20 then he needs to man up and stop asking mom and pops of the rights to do shit ! GET YOUR LAZY ASS UP AND GET A FUCKING JOB YOU RETARDED BUSTARD ! And Stop trading shit if you can't ship with in 2 days or say HEY I WANT THAT AND THEN BACK OUT ! 

WIth your history on LIL and MCM magazine either your still a child or 1 very stupid sperm walker !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 03:30 PM~11859909
> *OK  WHATS  THE  REAL  DEAL !
> Since  this  is  a  random  bull shit  thread  for  us  modelers  i  got  some  bull shit  to  get  off my  chest !
> 
> I  HATE  LAIRS  !  Even  on  the  computer  its  fucked  up that  someone  can't  tell the  truth !  I  stand  behind  every word  i  type ,  every pic  i post  , and  every build  i  do  !  SO  today  i  was  reading  up  in  MADE  MAN  topics  where  KENNY    had  posted  a  link  to  MCM  about  Undead !  I  know  i  give  him  a  ton  of  shit  about  his  cry  baby  shit , bullshit  stories , and  his  stupid  ass remarks  and  about  always  calling  people  out  for  build  offs !  But  today  after  going  to  MCM  and  reading  what  was  posted  about  warning  traders  not  to  deal  with  him  he  typed  in  this  comment !
> 
> "im out of trading for a while
> parants told me to make this last deal for a 59 caddy and thats it for a while "
> 
> I  belive  when we  were  giving  you  shit  about  not  really  get the  CADDY  HEARSE  for  free  you  told  us  you  were  20yrs  old  !  SO  how  old  are  you  really !  Cause  i  am  kinda  of  pissed  for  being  lied  too !
> 
> 1 !  If  you  under  age  and  need  mommy's  ok  to  trade  "" IN  WHICH  YOU  GOT  ALL  ANAL  POPPED  INWARD  WHEN  I  SAID  SHE  SHOULD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for  ever  having you  "" cause  you  said  she  had  dieded  in y our  build  topic !
> 
> 2 ! If your  under  age  and  tring  in the hobby  to  be  better  but  over  step  you  grounds  by  acting  like  a  hard ass !
> 
> 3 !  YOU  ACT  LIKE  ALITTLE  CHILD  ALOT  !
> 
> WHAT  IS  YOUR  REAL  AGE ?
> 
> WHY  DO  YOU  NEED  THE PARNETS  OK  TO  TRADE ?
> 
> I  for  one  hate  being  lied  too ,  and  even  though  i  speak  my  mind  as  i  wish  i  know  i  have  said  some  thing  to  Kevin  that  should  only  be  said  to  a  20  yr old  and  not  just  some  punk  ass lying  kid !
> 
> I  really  enjoy  helping  youngster move  in this  hobby  !  Any  builders  in  my  area  have  seen  me  hook  little  builders  up  , this  year 4  of  us hooked  up  Cndyblu66  ,  if  kevin  is  a  little  dumd fuck  then  i  feel  kinda  of  like  a  fud wacker  for  roughing  up  on a  kid  !  But if  he  turely  is  20    then  he  needs  to  man  up  and  stop  asking  mom  and  pops  of  the  rights  to  do  shit !  GET  YOUR  LAZY  ASS  UP  AND  GET  A  FUCKING  JOB  YOU RETARDED BUSTARD  !  And  Stop  trading  shit  if you  can't  ship  with in  2  days  or  say  HEY  I  WANT THAT  AND  THEN  BACK  OUT !
> 
> WIth your  history  on  LIL    and  MCM  magazine    either  your  still  a  child  or  1  very  stupid  sperm  walker !
> *


:0 :0 :0
thats me!! :biggrin:


but yeah mini i feel u on that..


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 14 2008, 01:20 PM~11859792
> *First of all it's called a joke homie....U know ha ha! Second of all everyone has thier own opinion. To be honest I really don't give a fuck who wins. Their all a bunch of crooked motherfuckers as far as im concerned. No matter who wins me and u will have to get up and work hard to take care of our families while they stay rich. So what's the big fuss about a silly joke?
> *



It's not a big fuss. I understand it's a joke, just kind of a fucked up one. 

It's all good bro


----------



## Blue s10

Who the fuck is Kenny?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 14 2008, 03:45 PM~11860052
> *Who the fuck is Kenny?
> *


 KENNY is on south park ! That kid is very unlucky ! HE"S ALWAYS GETTING KILLED ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

see what i get for marrying a mexican woman? she will spend all day Sunday just making Tamales from scratch! :biggrin: 
eating lunch yummmmm!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Oct 14 2008, 04:12 PM~11860340
> *see what i get for marrying a mexican woman? she will spend all day Sunday just making Tamales from scratch!  :biggrin:
> eating lunch yummmmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She was your wife ? I thought that was a lady you brought down from house keeping !


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 04:14 PM~11860369
> *She  was  your wife ?  I thought  that  was  a  lady  you  brought  down  from  house  keeping !
> *


.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Oct 14 2008, 04:18 PM~11860408
> *.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Make sure she knows i was playing ! I dont want to give the look that she gave Hearse Driver and his old lady ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 04:22 PM~11860440
> *Make  sure  she  knows  i  was  playing  !  I  dont  want  to  give  the  look  that  she  gave  Hearse Driver and  his  old  lady !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *



she will just laugh and say something in the defense of mexican americans and walk away LOL


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 04:22 PM~11860440
> *Make  sure  she  knows  i  was  playing  !  I  dont  want  to  give  the  look  that  she  gave  Hearse Driver and  his  old  lady !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *



i just told her on the phone what you said and she said "yeah, if i see him again i am gonna kick him in the nuts .....if he has any" 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Oct 14 2008, 05:19 PM~11861017
> *i just told her on the phone what you said and she said "yeah, if i see him again i am gonna kick him in the nuts .....if he has any"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL! I will make sure to bring them to the show next year Uncle Bobby !


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 01:30 PM~11859909
> *OK   WHATS   THE  REAL  DEAL !
> Since  this  is  a  random  bull shit   thread  for  us  modelers   i  got  some  bull shit  to  get  off my   chest !
> 
> I  HATE   LAIRS  !  Even  on  the   computer   its  fucked  up that  someone  can't  tell the  truth !  I  stand  behind  every word  i  type ,  every pic  i post  , and  every build  i  do  !  SO  today  i  was  reading  up  in  MADE  MAN  topics   where   KENNY    had  posted  a  link  to  MCM   about  Undead !  I  know   i   give  him  a  ton  of  shit  about   his  cry  baby  shit , bullshit  stories , and  his  stupid  ass remarks  and  about  always  calling   people  out  for  build  offs !  But  today  after   going  to  MCM   and  reading  what  was   posted  about  warning  traders   not  to  deal  with  him   he   typed  in   this  comment !
> 
> "im out of trading for a while
> parants told me to make this last deal for a 59 caddy and thats it for a while "
> 
> I  belive  when we  were  giving  you   shit   about  not  really  get the   CADDY  HEARSE   for  free   you  told  us  you   were  20yrs  old  !   SO   how  old   are  you  really !   Cause  i  am  kinda  of  pissed  for  being  lied  too !
> 
> 1 !  If   you  under  age  and  need   mommy's  ok  to  trade  "" IN  WHICH  YOU  GOT  ALL   ANAL  POPPED  INWARD   WHEN  I  SAID  SHE   SHOULD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for   ever  having you  "" cause  you  said  she   had  dieded  in y our  build  topic !
> 
> 2 ! If your  under  age   and  tring  in the hobby  to  be  better   but  over  step  you  grounds  by  acting  like  a  hard ass !
> 
> 3 !   YOU   ACT  LIKE   ALITTLE  CHILD  ALOT  !
> 
> WHAT  IS   YOUR  REAL  AGE ?
> 
> WHY   DO  YOU  NEED  THE PARNETS   OK  TO  TRADE ?
> 
> I  for  one   hate  being  lied  too ,  and  even  though   i  speak  my  mind  as  i  wish   i  know  i  have  said  some  thing  to   Kevin   that   should  only  be  said  to  a  20  yr old  and  not   just  some  punk  ass lying  kid !
> 
> I  really  enjoy  helping  youngster move  in this  hobby  !  Any  builders  in   my  area  have  seen  me   hook   little  builders  up  , this  year 4  of  us hooked  up  Cadyblu66  ,  if   kevin  is  a  little  dumd fuck  then  i  feel  kinda  of  like  a  fud wacker  for  roughing   up  on a  kid  !   But if  he  turely  is   20     then   he  needs  to  man  up   and   stop  asking  mom  and  pops  of  the  rights  to  do  shit !   GET   YOUR  LAZY  ASS  UP  AND  GET  A  FUCKING  JOB  YOU RETARDED BUSTARD  !  And  Stop   trading   shit   if you  can't  ship  with in  2  days  or  say  HEY  I  WANT THAT   AND  THEN  BACK  OUT !
> 
> WIth your   history  on  LIL    and  MCM  magazine    either   your   still  a  child   or   1  very  stupid   sperm  walker !
> *




so your good now 
you had your time to feel important
if so thats cool
after all they are just words that are meaning less(to quote you)
as for me gitting a job i have been searching since i got out of school
and due to the economy guess what i have had 5 interviews and no one has called me back
i also have went to the people that interviewed me and they told me that the job was filled
so to call me a lazy ass is the funnies thing you have ever said
just for your benifit only i have turned in 60 apps this month called the locations every day on the hour went out to the location everyother day
like i said calling me a lazy ass is so funny i havent stopped laughing since i read this post
and the reason i ask them is because they fund my hobby so that is the only reason i ask them


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SOo... we're all just DYING to know, how old are you REALLY?:uh:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 14 2008, 04:24 PM~11861698
> *SOo... we're all just DYING to know, how old are you REALLY?:uh:
> *


almost 20 
born january/1989


----------



## COAST2COAST

JOIN THE ARMY BRO :thumbsup: 


JUST AN IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

really? my brother was born same year in may, he doesnt need our parents permission to trade, buy, sell or ship anything. hes a grown man that knows how to handle his business, why dont you act like that?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 14 2008, 04:27 PM~11861727
> *really? my brother was born same year in may, he doesnt need our parents permission to trade, buy, sell or ship anything. hes a grown man that knows how to handle his business, why dont you act like that?
> *


like i said they fund my hobby


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 14 2008, 04:26 PM~11861723
> *JOIN THE ARMY BRO  :thumbsup:
> JUST AN IDEA :biggrin:
> *


good idea its just that i really dont want to get my ass killed over what this dumb ass administration does(speaking about the ******* leader we have)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 14 2008, 06:28 PM~11861735
> *like i said they fund my hobby
> *


i fund my own hobby, and all i do is cut grass... maybe you should try to balance your money...or think about why they wont call you back? what may you be doing wrong?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 14 2008, 04:30 PM~11861760
> *i fund my own hobby, and all i do is cut grass... maybe you should try to balance your money...or think about why they wont call you back? what may you be doing wrong?
> *



its not that im freash out of high school (well almost) and they dont want to waist time traning me to complete the requirements they have(even though im a fast learner)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well prove that to them then.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 14 2008, 04:33 PM~11861799
> *well prove that to them then.
> *


i have man trust me
i have told them that i was and it seems to go in one ear and out the other
people say dont let this shit get me down and it seems that is harded to do then it is to say


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

show them an example, and if they like it theyll take you.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 14 2008, 04:43 PM~11861910
> *show them an example, and if they like it theyll take you.
> *


i have my teacher from auto body class took progress pics of a 55 ford panel truck
as weel as wrote out a paragraph telling of how good of a student i was and how i am a quick learner
they look at the pics and ask a few questions that i answer truthfully and then they tell me that they have othet apps to look into and will call me in 2-3 days 
2-3 days go by (and befor you ask i called them those days) and they tell me that they have filled the job opening

what the fuck am i supposed to do
there is nothing in my power to change their minds


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 05:30 PM~11861129
> *LOL!  I  will  make  sure  to  bring  them to  the  show  next  year  Uncle  Bobby !
> *




LOL ok well i have an earring box if ya want it. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Oct 14 2008, 06:31 PM~11862373
> *LOL ok well i have an earring box if ya want it.  :biggrin:
> *


or a locket :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 14 2008, 04:29 PM~11861751
> *good idea its just that i really dont want to get my ass killed over what this dumb ass administration does(speaking about the ******* leader we have)
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
Yeah the only reason to join the military now is for a free college ride and money. Heaven forbid they have to serve while they are inlisted.

May as well forget about even having a military. Don't need it. I mean there isn't threats of terrorism or attacks against the U.S. right?


----------



## mademan

damn 20 years old and not working? 
man, I started working 2 weeks before my 13th birthday, sweeping the parking lot of the grocery store a block from my house.. I was working 25-30 hours a week while in high school packing groceries, and stocling shelves, and my last year of High school I went to full time, working everyday after school from 4-9 and weekends. 40 hours. I worked my way up and was trained in all depts. and my last 2 .5 years I apprenticed meat cutting, alongside 5 journeyman with 15+ years experience each.

Kids now adays are lazy as f++k, blaming not being able to get a job on the "economy" if you want a job bade enough, and want cash, for living or a project car, or hobby, then you will take ANY job.


... quit making excuses.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 14 2008, 07:26 PM~11861723
> *JOIN THE ARMY BRO  :thumbsup:
> JUST AN IDEA :biggrin:
> *


He wouldn't make it through basic. He would have to ask his parents if he can do pushups


Your 20, and your parents "Fund" your hobby. WTF? Give me your parents phone number so i can call them and tell them to kick your lazy ass out.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 14 2008, 05:46 PM~11862522
> *damn 20 years old and not working?
> man, I started working 2 weeks before my 13th birthday, sweeping the parking lot of the grocery store a block from my house.. I was working 25-30 hours a week while in high school packing groceries, and stocling shelves, and my last year of High school I went to full time, working everyday after school from 4-9 and weekends. 40 hours. I worked my way up and was trained in all depts. and my last 2 .5 years I apprenticed meat cutting, alongside 5 journeyman with  15+ years experience each.
> 
> Kids now adays are lazy as f++k, blaming not being able to get a job on the "economy" if you want a job bade enough, and want cash, for living or a project car, or hobby, then you will take ANY job.
> ... quit making excuses.
> *


 :werd: I just got a new job. Economy cant hold me back.

By the way I wasn't trying to tell you to join the army. That of course is your choice. Just getting my point across about the war.


----------



## BigPoppa

Can't you get a job at McDonalds or something?


----------



## Mr Biggs

HAPPY HOLLOWEEN FROM SMALLZ IN HIS CRIME FIGHTING OUTFIT.


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2008, 09:54 PM~11864887
> *HAPPY HOLLOWEEN FROM SMALLZ IN HIS CRIME FIGHTING OUTFIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2008, 10:00 PM~11864971
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!
> *


what are you laughing at.... you sent me this picture of your costume earlier today








:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2008, 08:54 PM~11864887
> *HAPPY HOLLOWEEN FROM SMALLZ IN HIS CRIME FIGHTING OUTFIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2008, 09:38 PM~11865434
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 14 2008, 05:14 PM~11864374
> *Can't you get a job at McDonalds or something?
> *


 :werd: quit looking for a "cool" job and just get one... once u got a proven track record there it will be easier to move on....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11865960
> *:werd: quit looking for a "cool" job and just get one... once u got a proven track record there it will be easier to move on....
> *


co signed.

while I was working at the grocery store, and my friends had "cool jobs" I was making more money, getting experience, etc. plus now I can go ANYWHERE and get a job, employers see that Im 22, and worked the same job for 8 years...... my rep speaks for itself.


----------



## mademan

anyone interested in Harley Davidson Zippo lighers?

Ive got three all New in the tin cases.

1 is chrome with the harley logo on it
1 is like above ^ but is a brushed finish
1 is a brushed finish with the old style logo and it says "since 1903 American Made"

I bought em of a guy at work a few months back cause "he needed the cash, etc. etc." and he was gonna buy them back from me when he got back on his feet.... then he took off and I am stuck with em.

I need 20.00 shipped /each - they need fluid.
of will trade for kits, detail stuff etc.


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone got the mercedes clk gtr model by tamiya they would let go really cheap, since ill only be needing the body and everything that goes onto the body on the outside. or maybe do a trade. :cheesy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MB-Tamiya-24195-1-24-M...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 12 2008, 04:44 AM~11841851
> *[email protected]#K  SHITTSBURG........ :thumbsdown:
> shit my teams 0-5 right now and i still bet you will take an "L" NEXT WEEK :roflmao:
> *





> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 12 2008, 04:53 AM~11841864
> *win number 1 comes tomorrow... number 2 WILL be next weekend
> 
> ***** yeah i aint got much room to shit talk but i will anyway...WHO DEY ******  BITCH'S
> *


----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: 
*HERE YOU GO RO!! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 14 2008, 10:14 PM~11864374
> *Can't you get a job at McDonalds or something?
> *



Thats what i am saying fellas ! going from middle school to high school in a bad area of kc was no fun ! We were bused to a some what money high school and they kids there talked trashed on us that weren't well off ! I asked my pops to take me to Harold Penners up at the mall and we went end to get me a pair Nike Force ( Jordans not out yet it was that long ago OK !) he saw $80.00 for a pair of shoe's and said FUCK THAT ! YOU WANT THEM YOU GET A JOB ! 

2 day later at the ago of 14 i went to Wendy's put in an app. and started the very next weekend ! $2.85 cents an hour ! I have worked everyday since ! If i didn't like the job or couldn't handle something about it i made sure i had another job ready before i quit ! I have been working over 20 yrs now and come to realize ! NO ONE SHOULD HANDLE MY BUSINESS BUT MY-SELF ! 

Even as fucked up as shit is now a days there are still many places that will put you to work ! Suck up that pride and flips some burgers , Cut the grass , hell pick up a god damn news paper and just start calling any and every thing in there ! 


Kevin if you had attended any kind of school for body work , machine work or anything like that you shouldn't have a problem at all ! Even in high school just attend AVTS they were offering us jobs ! Fuck even with a little know how a body shop is always looking for a piece of shit to kick around ! If you were really trying you would have a job and THATS ON THE REAL ! And i don't need to flame out on you to get my daily jolly's its that your just so full of shit you don't remember the shit you have posted over time !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:twak: :twak: :barf: wait till Smallz sees u posted a pic of his girl hno: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

WHO DEY!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2008, 03:10 AM~11867418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO DEY!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Damn it Dennis ! I was just about to eat some cottage cheese until opened that pic ! I AN'T EVEN HUNGRY NOW !


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## rollinoldskoo

PM the GOOD ones :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

:roflmao: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## kenny




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 15 2008, 05:13 AM~11867519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i love this shot...................... bettis owned urlacher on this play! 

and it was a great game too, i belive we had to win that game to make wildcard that year on our way to the superbowl


----------



## BODINE

wish we still had Bettis he was a bad mofo


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 15 2008, 05:29 AM~11867552
> *wish we still had Bettis he was a bad mofo
> *




yea now all he does is sit on tv and shit talk on us like we didnt give him a second chane in the league when the rams shit on him ya know!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 15 2008, 05:36 AM~11867563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that would be a bad ass avie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 15 2008, 05:29 AM~11867552
> *wish we still had Bettis he was a bad mofo
> *



but still one of the best to ever play the game as far as im concerned


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

*MY SON AND DAUGHTER  
*


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 01:06 AM~11867408
> *Thats  what  i  am  saying  fellas !    going  from  middle  school  to  high  school  in  a  bad  area  of  kc  was  no  fun !  We  were  bused  to  a  some what  money  high school  and  they  kids  there  talked  trashed  on  us that  weren't  well  off !  I  asked  my  pops  to take me  to Harold Penners  up  at  the  mall  and  we  went  end  to get  me  a  pair  Nike  Force  ( Jordans  not  out  yet  it  was  that  long  ago  OK !)  he  saw  $80.00  for  a  pair  of  shoe's  and  said  FUCK  THAT    !  YOU  WANT  THEM  YOU  GET  A  JOB !
> 
> 2 day  later  at  the  ago  of  14  i  went  to  Wendy's  put  in  an app.  and  started  the  very  next  weekend !  $2.85  cents  an hour !  I have  worked  everyday  since !  If  i  didn't  like  the  job  or  couldn't  handle something  about it  i  made  sure  i  had  another  job  ready  before  i  quit !  I  have  been  working  over  20 yrs  now  and  come to  realize  !  NO ONE  SHOULD  HANDLE MY  BUSINESS  BUT  MY-SELF !
> 
> Even  as  fucked  up as  shit  is  now  a days  there  are  still  many  places  that  will  put  you  to  work  !  Suck  up  that  pride  and  flips  some  burgers ,  Cut  the  grass ,  hell pick up  a  god damn  news paper  and  just  start  calling  any  and  every  thing  in  there  !
> Kevin  if  you  had  attended  any  kind  of  school  for  body  work ,  machine work  or  anything  like that  you  shouldn't  have  a  problem  at  all !  Even  in  high school  just  attend  AVTS    they  were  offering  us  jobs !  Fuck  even  with  a  little  know  how  a  body  shop  is  always  looking  for  a  piece  of  shit  to  kick  around !  If  you were  really  trying    you  would  have  a  job  and  THATS  ON  THE  REAL !  And  i  don't  need  to  flame  out  on you  to  get  my  daily  jolly's  its  that  your  just  so  full  of  shit  you  don't  remember  the  shit  you  have  posted  over  time  !
> *


herm a good idea
right now im calling around to any auto body shop to see if i can get some work there im asking if i can atleast get in as a parking lot sweeper


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Shit keivn ask about part inventory, tape man , cut in , washer, shit if autobody is what you want to do then get your foot in the door ! Screw calling them . Its easy to turn way people when you don't have to look them in eye . You need to go in person ! 


DO you guys have any Maaco's or Earl Shives? The do so many cheap ass paint jobs you could probley walk in as a painter ! They use single stage paint , and have a fast pace shops ! 45 min prep, 45 min tape , 45 min paint , then push the car out the door to be picked up in 2days ! 

Around here they are non stop ! Try starting out there . Go to target , wal mart, price chopper, 

I work at walmart and make $19.00 an hour , Joker808 works for target and pulls about $17.00, Bodine work for a foodstore also and makes good money , You just need to on the train and find a fucking job ! 

Your still a dip shit but for real pick up something to take car of yourself and get out on your own !


----------



## BigPoppa

Shit, I always point people toward fast food. I was working for an engineering firm doing city work, I thought I was doing alright, wrapping up college, working lots of hours. My brother-in-law gets out of jail after doing a few months, gets a job at White Castle, 6 months later he's assistant manager making more than me (he's back in jail now though). Another one never finished 9th grade, started selling cars at some dump, now he's manager of a car rental place at the airport. If THOSE guys can make something of themselves, I don't see why you can't. They did it without relying on mommy and daddy either.


----------



## tyhodge07

try lowe's or menards, them places are easy to get on at, and u start out at a decent pay (8.50)

i got on at lowes almost 6 months ago, already got all my license for all the equipment there, so i can now basically go to a ups or fedex and run a fork lift and make 12 starting out driving around on my ass all night. lowe's is actually a pretty easy job, if u can lift a box your good to go, the one i work at isnt ever down my back telling me i need to do this and t hat, i go in and do work as i see it sitting there, work at my own pace, take my own breaks whenever and alot of fine chicks search around at lowe's, ecspecially in the paint section. :biggrin: you also get benefits after like 30 days, and a raise after 90 days. when looking for a job, anything to survive always helps. it takes time being at a job to earn nice money, sitting around it just wasting the time of being at a job longer to make more money.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 15 2008, 10:39 AM~11869493
> *try lowe's or menards, them places are easy to get on at, and u start out at a decent pay (8.50)
> 
> i got on at lowes almost 6 months ago, already got all my license for all the equipment there, so i can now basically go to a ups or fedex and run a fork lift and make 12 starting out  driving around on my ass all night.  lowe's is actually a pretty easy job, if u can lift a box your good to go, the one i work at isnt ever down my back telling me i need to do this and t hat, i go in and do work as i see it sitting there, work at my own pace, take my own breaks whenever and alot of fine chicks search around at lowe's, ecspecially in the paint section.  :biggrin: you also get benefits after like 30 days, and a raise after 90 days.  when looking for a job, anything to survive always helps.  it takes time being at a job to earn nice money, sitting around it just wasting the time of being at a job longer to make more money.
> *


i put in an app at lowes yesterday
so we shall see whats up


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 15 2008, 05:08 AM~11867514-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 05:13 AM~11867519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 05:29 AM~11867552
> *wish we still had Bettis he was a bad mofo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 05:36 AM~11867563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats beautiful...lol.....best sunrise/set so far...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Oct 15 2008, 05:38 AM~11867570
> *that would be a bad ass avie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Oct 15 2008, 05:56 AM~11867590
> *MY SON AND DAUGHTER
> </span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BODINE75/Photo022.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




*RAISE <span style=\'color:gold\'>THEM** RIGHT*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11869907
> *i put in an app at lowes yesterday
> so we shall see whats up
> *


If you want to make some good money, be your own boss, travel any where you like, and dont wan't to take order's from anyone. I say sell dope. cause I respect a man more who sells dope then a person who leache's off other's. you got to be willing to try everything, unless you like being broke.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 10:15 AM~11869323
> *Shit  keivn  ask  about  part inventory,  tape man ,  cut  in  , washer,  shit  if  autobody  is  what  you  want  to  do  then  get  your  foot  in the door  !  Screw  calling them  .  Its  easy  to  turn  way  people  when  you  don't  have to  look  them in  eye .  You  need  to  go  in  person  !
> DO  you  guys  have  any  Maaco's  or  Earl  Shives?  The do  so many  cheap  ass  paint  jobs  you  could  probley  walk in  as a  painter  !  They  use single  stage  paint  ,  and  have  a  fast  pace  shops !  45 min  prep,  45 min  tape ,  45 min  paint ,  then  push the  car  out the  door  to  be  picked  up  in  2days !
> 
> Around  here  they  are  non stop  !  Try  starting  out there . Go  to  target ,  wal mart,  price chopper,
> 
> I  work  at  walmart  and  make  $19.00 an  hour  , Joker808 works  for target  and  pulls  about $17.00, Bodine  work  for  a  foodstore also  and  makes  good  money ,  You  just  need  to on the  train  and  find  a  fucking  job !
> 
> Your  still  a  dip  shit  but  for  real  pick up  something  to  take  car  of  yourself and  get  out  on your  own !
> *


i worked as a seasonal at wal mart then they layed everone that was seasonal off
and told me that i was rehierable
i have gone back so many times to put in an app
and to ask the store manager in person if they were hireing and they point and simple lied to my face and said no


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 15 2008, 01:50 PM~11870053
> *If you want to make some good money, be your own boss, travel any where you like, and dont wan't to take order's from anyone. I say sell dope. cause I respect a man more who sells dope then a person who leache's off other's. you got to be willing to try everything, unless you like being broke.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 15 2008, 11:50 AM~11870053
> *If you want to make some good money, be your own boss, travel any where you like, and dont wan't to take order's from anyone. I say sell dope. cause I respect a man more who sells dope then a person who leache's off other's. you got to be willing to try everything, unless you like being broke.
> *










    :biggrin: cant smoke up your profet tho :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 15 2008, 12:21 PM~11870249
> *i worked as a seasonal at wal mart then they layed everone that was seasonal off
> and told me that i was rehierable
> i have gone back so many times to put in an app
> and to ask the store manager in person if they were hireing and they point and simple lied to my face and said no
> *


I feel you though homie it is hard in L.A. I got laid off from Frys electronics out o nowhere along with 7-8 others, But luckily I had my guard card to fall back on so I just went back to doin security BECAUSE THE CRAPPIER IT GETS, THERES GONNA BE MORE NEED FOR SECURITY :biggrin: and some companies will even get your guard card for you and take it out your chck over time..........just sumthin else to consider homie, I work for SECURITAS, they have a signal hill office with alot of easy ass good paying accounts


----------



## LUXMAN

If I wo the lottery......well.....FUCK A BENZ IS MY MOTTO!!!! :biggrin: I'D GET ONE OF THESE AND MAKEIT WORTH AS MUCH AS A BRAND NEW BENZ-DIGI DASH,SEAT WARMERS, REMOTE STARTER, LS-1, ALL AROUND DISC BRAKES, STAGGERED 22"s, And an out of this world but subtle paint job :0 :biggrin: 





















NOW THATS RANDOM :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

atleast u can get into that with a step ladder and not a regular ladder :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 09:37 AM~11870374
> *  If I wo the lottery......well.....FUCK A BENZ IS MY MOTTO!!!! :biggrin: I'D GET ONE OF THESE AND MAKEIT WORTH AS MUCH AS A BRAND NEW BENZ-DIGI DASH,SEAT WARMERS, REMOTE STARTER, LS-1, ALL AROUND DISC BRAKES, STAGGERED 22"s, And an out of this world but subtle paint job  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THATS RANDOM  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just because u dump as much money into it as u would a brand new benz.... don't make it worth as much as one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 15 2008, 09:21 AM~11870249
> *i worked as a seasonal at wal mart then they layed everone that was seasonal off
> and told me that i was rehierable
> i have gone back so many times to put in an app
> and to ask the store manager in person if they were hireing and they point and simple lied to my face and said no
> *


in my experience workin at Kmart.... they only keep seasonal workers that stick out... everyone else gets canned.... right now stores should be starting to hire for seasonal.... i suggest u do your best to get in at a seasonal position... and once in... NEVER BE LATE.... be there early in fact.... NEVER CALL IN SICK... better to go in sick and be sent home.... AND BUST YOUR ASS... u gotta show them hustle and make a good impression... do these things and don't bitch.... don't complain.... smile... make friends with whoever u can.... help any customer u come across and suck it up if u get a bitchy customer.... do all these things and if u do get laid off at the end of the season.... u will at least have a great reference for another job....


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Mr Biggs

and we all know who has the best cheerleaders


----------



## undead white boy

we shall see bro


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 15 2008, 04:06 PM~11872608
> *and we all know who has the best cheerleaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We also know that there season is going down hill.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11872661
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Waco

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Diamond502

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 15 2008, 07:42 PM~11875179
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 15 2008, 10:44 PM~11875204
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## betoscustoms

We all know who is the best team in the NFL.






















J/K WE ALL KNOW IT'S NOT THE DODGERS


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 15 2008, 08:50 PM~11876018
> *We all know who is the best team in the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K WE ALL KNOW IT'S NOT THE DODGERS
> *


The Dodgers play football???  :dunno: :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11876052
> *The Dodgers play football???   :dunno:  :uh:
> *


----------



## twinn

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 15 2008, 11:10 PM~11876352
> *        :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man i wish i was in your shoe's Edward ! Really glad you got that plaque flying bro ! 

You need to run the car by the people you bought it off of and let them see it back on top !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 09:16 PM~11876422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WOW :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 15 2008, 09:28 PM~11876592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beto, you are my hero!


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNLpZdDz-1k


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 09:42 PM~11876779
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNLpZdDz-1k
> *


My wife did that in my brother's GTO, the damage wasn't quite that bad though.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This 1 will make you sick if your a car lover ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPEwhizE4Og


----------



## Waco

:| :| :happysad: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 10:55 PM~11876930
> *This  1  will  make  you  sick    if  your  a  car  lover !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPEwhizE4Og
> *


  just watched that


----------



## Waco

I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE !!! I HAVE A PROBLEM ...................


----------



## Models IV Life




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2008, 02:24 PM~11871532
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just because u dump as much money into it as u would a brand new benz.... don't make it worth as much as one
> *



:biggrin: Would be to me and to be able to smash on a new benz would be the most satisfaction  oh and mine wouldnt be nowhere near that high, it would be hugging the top of rubberband pirellis no step ladder in sight


----------



## lb808

For any REDSKINS fans out there.

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/12240310...to_Jump_a_Table


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 15 2008, 07:09 PM~11877094
> *I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE !!! I HAVE A PROBLEM ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 16 2008, 06:42 AM~11877417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice ................ :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 16 2008, 05:40 AM~11878653
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *



give me three and a half minutes ......... maybe even fo :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 16 2008, 06:37 AM~11878776
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *



oh fo sho........................... :0 :biggrin: 

i like this chic! any more pics?


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 16 2008, 03:39 AM~11878779
> *oh fo sho........................... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> i like this chic! any more pics?
> *


NOPE
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 16 2008, 06:43 AM~11878788
> *NOPE
> Hosted on Fotki
> *



come on now.................. stop teasin  
j/k bro


she is bad tho :0


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 16 2008, 03:46 AM~11878791
> *come on now.................. stop teasin
> j/k bro
> she is bad tho :0
> *


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

Last one  

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected]

i think im in love :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 16 2008, 03:51 AM~11878798
> *i think im in love :biggrin:
> *


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 16 2008, 07:18 AM~11878838
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: you aint right :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 16 2008, 04:18 AM~11878838
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *


there u go jeff!! stains on her shirt and lipstick on her teeth!! lmao


----------



## slash

what's wrong with crazy eyes


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 16 2008, 09:51 AM~11879363
> *there u go jeff!! stains on her shirt and lipstick on her teeth!! lmao
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:tears: :uh: Damn dude, I was just makin' some tuna salad and decided to chop some onion in it but I forgot not stand directly over it!! AHHHHGGGGHHIT BURNS :burn: :machinegun: DAMN ONIONS !!!



ALMOST WALKED INTO THE DOOR WHILE RUBBING MY EYES TOO :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

GANGSTA!

lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

idk about you guys but i might vote for just her 

























:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT DOES NOT GET ANY BETTER THEN THIS.


----------



## 2lowsyn

want a bet ?




























transformers


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 16 2008, 09:24 PM~11887834
> *IT DOES NOT GET ANY BETTER THEN THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.... or does it?


----------



## 2lowsyn

meh.. . . . .


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11888115
> *meh.. . .    .    .
> *


she may not be a movie star..... but her ass prints are all over the seats, hood, windshield, etc. of MY car, lol


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 16 2008, 08:25 PM~11887841
> *want a bet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transformers
> *


winner


----------



## 2lowsyn

LMAO :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: 


but hay if thats your chick she is perty hot bro , no offence


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE DODGERS BUT SINCE YOU WENT THERE. LET'S PUT SOME REAL BAD ASS BITCHE'S HERE.


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz

:0 :0 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 16 2008, 08:01 PM~11888323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just went down to the local coffee shop to buy a pound for tommorow morning and the lady asked if I wanted the name of the flavor written onto the bag. I said yes please. Then while writting, she gave me a very similar view...


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 16 2008, 09:53 PM~11888229
> *LMAO :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> but hay if thats your chick she is perty hot bro , no offence
> *


not my girl, ....persay. shes my Ex`s younger sister (her sister is 22, shes 19)


----------



## 2lowsyn

shes 19 
STILL DO ABLE


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 16 2008, 10:18 PM~11889165
> *
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 16 2008, 11:19 PM~11889178
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Waco

Manoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11888134
> *she may not be a movie star..... but her ass prints are all over the seats, hood, windshield, etc.  of MY car, lol
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> Manoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:











[/quote]


----------



## Waco

:0 oooooooooooooooooooo :0 :0 NICE BRO!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Waco

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:angel:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 16 2008, 10:01 PM~11888323
> *I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE DODGERS BUT SINCE YOU WENT THERE. LET'S PUT SOME REAL BAD ASS BITCHE'S HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Diamond502

somebody come to chat....

http://www.chatzy.com/356209196615


----------



## Diamond502

> who is in this pic, marinate


----------



## MARINATE

> who is in this pic, marinate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OF MY HOMIES! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

that not right at all lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :barf: :nono:


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

for sale....

ASUS mypal a626

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=436539


----------



## Diamond502

k, lets try this during the daytime....

anyone wanna chat?

http://www.chatzy.com/356209196615


----------



## 2lowsyn

> who is in this pic, marinate
> 
> 
> 
> hno: i dont even wana ask what he was guna do .. . .
> sick man just sick
Click to expand...


----------



## mcloven

what was everyones first car


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 17 2008, 04:04 PM~11896619
> *what was everyones first car
> *


the one that works is my hearse
the one that didnt is my 63 chevy longbed


----------



## mcloven

i might get my get my dads 85 trans am


----------



## undead white boy

sweet bro

ok heres a question
what is the best build you have done?


----------



## mcloven

my black 94 impala


----------



## DA_SQUID

hit a fox doin 140 mph










































:barf: :| :| :around: :around:


----------



## undead white boy

damn thats going to be a bitch to clean out :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DA_SQUID

:no: :no: took it to the dealer and told them it was making a weird noise :roflmao: uffin: uffin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 17 2008, 04:51 PM~11897027
> *:no:  :no: took it to the dealer and told them it was making a weird noise :roflmao:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


well theres your problem somethig got stuck in the belts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 17 2008, 05:53 PM~11897050
> *well theres your problem somethig got stuck in the belts :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 watch the 64s go at it at the end  :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dBBimYsiaQ


----------



## BiggC

iHobby Show pics.........I see more then a few I'd like to have. :cheesy: 

iHobby Show Pics


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2008, 09:25 PM~11899959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## BiggC




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2008, 11:15 PM~11900642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..how much? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2008, 11:15 PM~11900642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..how much? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 18 2008, 12:20 AM~11900701
> *..how much? :biggrin:
> *


It's not mine, but I know who has it and I'll ask.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2008, 11:28 PM~11900766
> *It's not mine, but I know who has it and I'll ask.
> *


sounds good. get at me when you do homie :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

TOPO IS A CRAZY ASS MOFO ! LOVE'S TO CUT SHIT UP !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

got to love the builder that follows an idea no matter what the cost !


----------



## stilldownivlife

and in black ??? (flawless bodywork)


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 18 2008, 02:11 AM~11901459
> *
> 
> and in black ???    (flawless bodywork)
> *


Topo's shit is wild and its award winning ! He is the builder of Royal Flush , and the hard top 2 dr big bodies ! You guys have seen his work for years in Lowrider .


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

MY EVERY DAY CRUSE WHIP


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Oct 18 2008, 02:24 AM~11901517
> *MY EVERY DAY CRUSE WHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in that frist pic your bitch looks pissed off !LOL!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## BODINE

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 17 2008, 06:04 PM~11896619
> *what was everyones first car
> *


a 65 ford wagon no power steering or power brakes paid a 100 bucks for it in 1974
with 60.000 miles on it. paid the guy and drove it about a quarter mile and it ran out of gas and the radiator started leaking big time !!! 
went to the junkyard and bought a used radiator and 2 tires for it for 45 dollars drove it for a year and sold it for 75 dollars to a guy that bought to run it in a demo derby !!! it was blue with the woodgrain trim on the side and someone tried painting the wood grain blue with a spray bomb and it looked terrible but I loved it and had a lot of fun with it.
but with no power steering it was bitch to parallel park but it came that way factory.


----------



## BODINE

mine was a 79 cutlass 2dr supreme


----------



## lb808

This video was shot. Right here on KAUAI, north shore to be excact. I know the song is GAY, BUT COLBIE is HOTT :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6dYjXX_BJs


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2008, 02:06 AM~11901728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY BROTHER JUST BOUGHT THIS CAR TODAY


SHOULD BE HOME ANYTIME


----------



## BODINE

why does my primer show thourgh my paint


----------



## kenny

One day the first grade teacher was reading the story of Chicken Little to her class. She came to the part where Chicken Little warns the farmer. She read "...and Chicken Little went up to the farmer and said, 'The sky is falling!'" The teacher then asked the class, "And what do you think the farmer said?" 
One little girl raised her hand and said, "I think he said: 'Holy Shit! A talking chicken!'"


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## mcloven

finaly found my camra


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## EVIL C

i miss my stepside :tears: 























j/k it look good i see your adding some sounds


----------



## mcloven

its in good hands


----------



## 2lowsyn

jim and jose came over with bud








so we cooked out ..


----------



## mcloven




----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2008, 01:01 AM~11901410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did he add to make the fender pop out like that


----------



## mcloven

damn i want this 
cedfX-gzHuM&


----------



## mcloven

new pics in my build thred


----------



## BiggC

Thinking about buying this. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 19 2008, 07:59 AM~11908419
> *Thinking about buying this.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2008, 04:16 AM~11901878
> *MY BROTHER JUST BOUGHT THIS CAR TODAY
> SHOULD BE HOME ANYTIME
> *



i saw that on the craigslist in orlando :yes: crazy deal 
congrats on the new ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 19 2008, 08:59 AM~11908419
> *Thinking about buying this.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you going to do with wires :biggrin: !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 17 2008, 04:04 PM~11896619
> *what was everyones first car
> *


78 Ford Thunderbird DAMN I MISS THAT CAR :tears:


----------



## stilldownivlife

here is my first ride i saved up to buy it at 15
buy the time i got my licence i already had a stereo in it 










i loved that car but it was crazy slow (like it was a miracle to get 55)- had a 170 straight 6 with a manual choke 

so i traded it for something more dependable -92 ranger


----------



## mike c

no pics of my first car which was a 63 nova heres my current rides


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 19 2008, 01:25 PM~11909769
> *What  you  going  to do  with  wires  :biggrin: !
> *


Keep them on there till I get some other wheels for winter. :biggrin: 

It's a good deal. 45k og miles, t-tops, 305, and the wheels for $4000


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 19 2008, 06:59 AM~11908419
> *Thinking about buying this.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a clean ass ride homie. 
take off them big wheels, throw some 13s on it, thats ls monte


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 19 2008, 09:55 AM~11910246
> *thats a clean ass ride homie.
> take off them big wheels, throw some 13s on it, thats  ls monte
> *


x-2 :0 keep it white.... put white dish 13s and black pinstripes all over the car and wheel dishes.... maybe some gold leaf too :0 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

no no no! take the wires off put some 22' dub floaters and a 350 and than u will b the shit. :nicoderm:


----------



## mademan

anyone live near Columbia Station, Ohio???

please lmk if you do. I am looking at a set of seats for my 1:1 and if somoene could pick them up and ship them to me, I can save alot of money!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Diamond502

anyone have that video where that guy is at autozone talking to a employee in his car, and he turns the radio up, and the guys hair goes crazy?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Diamond502

damn, tonio, you need to make a build thread, builds are nice!


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 19 2008, 06:49 PM~11911871
> *anyone live near Columbia Station, Ohio???
> 
> please lmk if you do. I am looking at a set of seats for my 1:1 and if somoene could pick them up and ship them to me, I can save alot of money!!!
> *


never mind! filling out for my passport right now! im goin on a road trip!!!!


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 19 2008, 07:34 PM~11912924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 19 2008, 09:34 PM~11912924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now THAT'S what i'm tawkin' 'bout! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

found some bass hits....


BASS MAKES GIRLS FAKE EYE POP OUT





BASS MAKES GIRL RUN OUTTA CAR
XUDb_134YCg&feature=related


----------



## Diamond502

found some bass hits....


----------



## Diamond502

lZGiGtC832s&feature=related


----------



## Diamond502

gangsta GTA

SLrh0z37aa0&feature=related


----------



## Diamond502

fucking arabs....

4MzNG3c0wBo&feature=related


----------



## BODINE

WHO DID I SELL THE RED LS ELCO TO?


----------



## BODINE

THIS ONE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 19 2008, 02:15 PM~11911493
> *no no no! take the wires off put some 22' dub floaters and a 350 and than u will b the shit. :nicoderm:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lowridermodels

nice elco bodine


----------



## Diamond502

ANYONE WILLING TO TRADE MODEL STUFF(KITS, PAINT, ETC...) FOR THIS, OR MAYBE A DECENT CAMERA?

can get online with it if you have wireless connection





















































































no usb to charge it, and i have no SD card for it...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11913733
> *WHO DID I SELL THE RED LS ELCO TO?
> *


me! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 19 2008, 07:15 PM~11911493
> *no no no! take the wires off put some 22' dub floaters and a 350 and than u will b the shit. :nicoderm:
> *


Yeah I'll do that, right after I shoot myself in the head. :uh:
If I wanted a high rider I'd just get a truck.


----------



## imfamous56

Megan Fox...so hott!


----------



## imfamous56

whoop whoop









brush yo shouldah off









now thats american!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rodburner1974

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 19 2008, 11:21 PM~11914626
> *me!  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i thought wasnt positive tho


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Oct 20 2008, 02:40 AM~11915415
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH SHIT GANGSTER BOBBY IS BACK !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 19 2008, 05:15 PM~11911493
> *no no no! take the wires off put some 22' dub floaters and a 350 and than u will b the shit. :nicoderm:
> *


my ls shit's on some like the one u just described!! all day in the streets down here!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2008, 07:49 AM~11915839
> *OH  SHIT  GANGSTER  BOBBY  IS  BACK  !
> *




 dat's ryte FOO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2008, 02:49 AM~11915839
> *OH  SHIT  GANGSTER  BOBBY  IS  BACK  !
> *


and mcloven??  










:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mademan

got my early birthday present that I bought myself on ebay, in the mail from Hong Kong today, lol


----------



## BODINE

my 1st time using brake fluid ..

how long do i let it saok , and does the paint wipe off?

or do i need to scrub it ?


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:26 PM~11943389
> *my 1st time using brake fluid ..
> 
> how long do i let it saok , and does the paint wipe off?
> 
> or do i need to scrub it ?
> *




I let mine soak an day and most of the time i still had to scrub


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:26 PM~11943389
> *my 1st time using brake fluid ..
> 
> how long do i let it saok , and does the paint wipe off?
> 
> or do i need to scrub it ?
> *



Depends on what type of paint you are tring to remove ! Some will just peel off others you'll have to scrub ! Just this afternoon i had BIG C drop a body in brake fuild cause i screwed up and he saw first hand the hood i had soaking come off in 1 layer it looked like a hood that had been in a wreck! LOL!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2008, 05:44 PM~11943631
> *Depends  on  what  type  of  paint  you  are  tring to  remove !  Some  will  just  peel    off  others  you'll  have  to  scrub !  Just  this  afternoon  i  had BIG  C  drop  a  body  in    brake  fuild  cause  i  screwed  up  and  he  saw  first  hand  the  hood  i  had  soaking  come  off  in  1  layer  it  looked  like  a  hood  that  had  been  in  a  wreck!  LOL!
> *


testors green metal flake


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:55 PM~11943772
> *testors green metal flake
> *


let it sit in there for a day or 2 ! After the bath make sure you clean it really good !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2008, 06:02 PM~11943858
> *let  it  sit    in  there  for    a  day  or  2  ! After  the  bath  make  sure  you  clean  it  really  good  !
> *


   

thanx


----------



## BODINE

got my 3 cans of clear just need paint now


----------



## Diamond502

poll i made for teh best rapper on the list, check it out....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=9&t=437846&st=


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2008, 06:02 PM~11943858
> *let  it  sit    in  there  for    a  day  or  2  ! After  the  bath  make  sure  you  clean  it  really  good  !
> *


 :0 that shyt worked awsome


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2008, 06:13 PM~11955210
> *:0  that shyt worked awsome
> *


NEVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/b][/u]</span>


if you have a painting problem doing resin work then you either have to sand it off or soak it in BLEACH WHITE tire cleaner ! 

The brake fluid will turn resin into a jelly and if it dries it will be so brittle it brakes like an egg shell !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 23 2008, 12:54 PM~11953716
> *poll i made for teh best rapper on the list, check it out....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=9&t=437846&st=
> *


THE REAL RAP DIED WITH TUPAC!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0

THE GAME 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0

ICE CUBE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs

LUDACRIS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_UQYXV1mc0

MO THUGS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbVs1a_g9zs&feature=related

SNOOP DOG
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFfb_CwBma0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 23 2008, 07:06 PM~11956760
> *THE REAL RAP DIED WITH TUPAC!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0
> 
> THE GAME
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0
> 
> ICE CUBE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs
> 
> LUDACRIS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_UQYXV1mc0
> 
> MO THUGS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbVs1a_g9zs&feature=related
> 
> SNOOP DOG
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFfb_CwBma0
> *


did you get my pm's? i wanna send ya that cash , but im waiting on you man.....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 23 2008, 06:07 PM~11956767
> *did you get my pm's? i wanna send ya that cash , but im waiting on you man.....
> *


OOPS, MY BAD, LET ME GO READ THE PM.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

table i made at work....


----------



## youcantfademe

granite?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yep... 1.25" thick solid thru


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2008, 04:33 AM~11959711
> *yep... 1.25" thick solid thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




pack that bitch up and send it my way, itll look real good in my livingroom :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:tears: :tears:


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee

Therapy!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2008, 10:06 PM~11968351
> * Therapy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2008, 10:06 PM~11968351
> * Therapy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No wonder u can't heal up. Too much of that therapy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 24 2008, 10:08 PM~11968367
> *No wonder u can't heal up. Too much of that therapy. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: just like getting a new kit!


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## youcantfademe

:0 ouch , and i was told i had high prices....... :0 

http://www.gasolinealleyantiques.com/kits/...johan-cs505.JPG


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 23 2008, 11:36 PM~11959777
> *pack that bitch up and send it my way, itll look real good in my livingroom :biggrin:
> *


shit.... would cost a grip to ship to you :uh:


----------



## Bogyoke

I walked into my LHS today to get a couple things for someone else. I got those, but also a little something for myself :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## Pokey

oops!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 25 2008, 03:44 PM~11972229
> *oops!
> 
> 
> *


Haha 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> where can i get one of those things you got that model on to paint it?


----------



## Pokey

> where can i get one of those things you got that model on to paint it?
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the damn stand, I want the Riviera that is on it!!!!! :0 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 06:09 AM~11915909
> *my ls shit's on some like the one u just described!! all day in the streets down here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin: Hell yeah just lock it on they ass and you'll be sittin higher than them  .....and I like 22"s espacially on LS's this one is still killin the game


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:0







:biggrin: :biggrin:  pimping


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 25 2008, 06:04 PM~11972524
> *Screw the damn stand, I want the Riviera that is on it!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



i need one of them motha fuckas i'm always screwin my shit up


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 25 2008, 06:21 PM~11972587
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn son, need a bigger pic. I have a 22 inch monitor, and I still can't make that pic out.


----------



## southside groovin

damn i dont understand how a lot of y'all do it. i mean for those of us who have real show cars or project cars, some of y'all manage to get your real car done or manage to maintain at the shows and cruises and still have time between work and family to work on models....

i got 3 real project cars right now and as long as i got the money to work on them, im outside messin with one of them nonstop with no time for models. right now i dont have the money to work on the real cars so im back to buildin models, and im doin it nonstop. i been tryin for the last couple years to join mcba and just cant figure out how some of you guys that are members, managed to balance it out. im workin on a 69 camaro right now and ive spent ALL DAY just tryin to get it painted. if i woulda been tryin to work on this and the real cars today, this camaro would still be in primer....

sorry for the rant just wanted to write down some thoughts i had while bein gone off the beer and paint fumes....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

ok ok i c u wont big

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## STREETRACEKING

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## STREETRACEKING

my bad i fucked up i dont know how 2 make it big.


----------



## Tonioseven

The best I could do...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

a....a...a... that my old lady not 2 big :twak:


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey, chill, I was just tryin' to help resize the picture.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 25 2008, 11:08 PM~11973532
> *a....a...a... that my old lady not 2 big :twak:
> *



if it meant that much ,you wouldnt have posted that on here ,so with that said ,wusup pimp lets see a pic wif the draws off they rilly killin the pic homie


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 25 2008, 09:17 PM~11973574
> *if it meant that much ,you wouldnt have posted that on here ,so with that said ,wusup pimp lets see a pic wif the draws off they rilly killin the pic homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 25 2008, 11:21 PM~11973597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 25 2008, 09:17 PM~11973574
> *if it meant that much ,you wouldnt have posted that on here ,so with that said ,wusup pimp lets see a pic wif the draws off they rilly killin the pic homie
> *


a dade i was just fucking whit him. and i 4got 2 put lol in. because i was looking at har ass whan i was typeing just like u looking at har now







a dade it look good i know. and i allso know u eat at the y :biggrin: a tonioseeven i like tham models allmost as i like that ass :biggrin: :biggrin: dade i c u (crown me now it will save u some time in 09


----------



## Tonioseven

It's all good.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 25 2008, 11:52 PM~11973807
> *a dade i was just fucking whit him. and i 4got 2 put lol in. because i was looking at har ass whan i was typeing just like u looking at har now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a dade it look good i know. and i allso know u eat at the y :biggrin:  a tonioseeven i like tham models allmost as i like that ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:  dade i c u (crown me now it will save u some time in 09
> *





ok i crown you ...............the best looking but-her-head ,on lil own ed by you


----------



## STREETRACEKING

a dade a king is allways a king crown me! now r 09 !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 26 2008, 12:10 AM~11973919
> *a dade a king is allways a king crown me! now r 09 !
> *



build something frist ,then youll have to kill me for it


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> build something frist ,then youll have to kill me for it
> [/quot what about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> build something frist ,then youll have to kill me for it
> [/quot what about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta come harder than that ,partner
Click to expand...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 25 2008, 07:09 PM~11972545
> *i need one of them motha fuckas i'm always screwin my shit up
> *


Hobbytown USA has them


----------



## BODINE

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :angel: :uh: 


MORNING


----------



## BODINE

:ugh: :guns: :burn: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :barf: :tongue:  :banghead:


----------



## BODINE

hno:  :werd: :wow: :loco:  :nicoderm: :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes: :| :rant: :420:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 26 2008, 07:29 AM~11974906
> *:machinegun:  :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:  :angry:    :twak:        uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :angel:  :uh:
> 
> 
> MORNING
> *


 :wave: me n u is the only ones in here i think lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2008, 06:31 AM~11974911
> *:wave: me n u is the only ones in here i think lol
> *


I had to work overnight  

so i just got home , your rides are looking good 

are you using airbrush now ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope cant afford it,,,all can


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2008, 06:38 AM~11974917
> *nope cant afford it,,,all can
> *


what kind of paint and clear?

i like the testors high gloss for clear , just gotta dry a few days lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

on what cars? the charger was tamiya candy lime green over grey duplicolor primer, with 3 coats of colorplace clear. the 67 was numerous paints, rustoleum primer (not recommended), duplicolor black, duplicolor light charcoal grey, 5 coats of candy red by duplicolor 3 coats of folk art clear (i dont use that nomre either it never dried for me) so i wetsanded the car once or twice more then hit it with the colorplace clear.. 3 light coats of it got her lookni good and dried in bout 3 days.


----------



## BODINE

keeps looking better and better


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 25 2008, 06:04 PM~11972524
> *Screw the damn stand, I want the Riviera that is on it!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=230303515148


----------



## STREETRACEKING

its allmost showtime 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

i have paisas on the corner....... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## tyhodge07

a red left turn arrow, is that a yield. we dont have them here.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 27 2008, 12:46 AM~11981905
> *a red left turn arrow, is that a yield.  we dont have them here.
> *


Nope, Red Means STOP....so that sign means you can't turn Left because the Arrow is Red.... :biggrin: :biggrin: It's called Cali making things complicated.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 27 2008, 10:24 AM~11982993
> *Nope, Red Means STOP....so that sign means you can't turn Left because the Arrow is Red....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  It's called Cali making things complicated.
> *


:lol: if it was my first time there i would have thought it was a yield.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11956241
> *NEVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *[/u]</span>
> if  you  have  a  painting  problem  doing  resin  work  then  you  either  have  to  sand  it  off  or  soak  it  in  BLEACH  WHITE  tire  cleaner !
> 
> The  brake  fluid  will  turn  resin  into  a  jelly  and  if  it  dries  it  will  be  so  brittle  it  brakes  like  an  egg shell !
> [/b]


ALSO OVEN CLEANER WORKS WELL ON RESIN TOO. ITS WHAT I ALWAYS USE :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:tongue: :tongue:  :nicoderm: i'd take the beans out of her!!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## josh 78

Tight Girl...........:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## PINK86REGAL

SOME PICS I FOUND OF MY SHIT.........


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 01:09 PM~11984814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:  :tongue:    :nicoderm: i'd take the beans out of her!!
> *



WHY YOU POSTING PICS OF MY LADY :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee

*GET TO WORK MKD!!! * :angry: :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:35 AM~11993667
> *WHY YOU POSTING PICS OF MY LADY :angry:
> *


sorry homie lol
anyways i like em like this.... skinny as fuck with ass...


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 28 2008, 06:38 AM~11993218
> *SOME PICS I FOUND OF MY SHIT.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good, have you made a replica of it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:16 AM~11994675
> *Lookin good, have you made a replica of it?
> *


thanx time! i had tried to start on it. laid down base color and started to lay tape for the patterns but its 2 hard 2 bend the tape on such a small area. (2 get the patterns looking the same) i gave up and the model been sitting in the box ever since. i wish i can do it 2 since the car isnt mines anymore lol


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 28 2008, 10:09 AM~11994605
> *sorry homie lol
> anyways i like em like this.... skinny as fuck with ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 28 2008, 10:22 AM~11994730
> *thanx time! i had tried to start on it. laid down base color and started to lay tape for the patterns but its 2 hard 2 bend the tape on such a small area. (2 get the patterns looking the same) i gave up and the model been sitting in the box ever since. i wish i can do it 2 since the car isnt mines anymore lol
> *



get some of that tape bet sells homie it is hair thin and bends easy.


----------



## Bogyoke

Replica Ford Falcon XBGT
6:28




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzO9t7ibHgQ


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2008, 02:30 AM~11959703
> *table i made at work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you take it home with ya?! lol


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 24 2008, 09:19 PM~11967998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahora si estamos hablando homie


----------



## MONTE^MAN^

i hate girls they look so ugly.
now what i realy like it some she males.

homies im tellin you i would suck one of them so good.
yall should try it.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MONTE^MAN^_@Oct 29 2008, 12:03 AM~12001181
> *i hate girls they look so ugly.
> now what i realy like it some she males.
> 
> homies im tellin you i would suck one of them so good.
> yall should try it.
> *


its going to be funny when someone checks your Ip with other mmebers on here, and it shows u are who u really are, and u admit to sucking cock


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MONTE^MAN^_@Oct 28 2008, 11:03 PM~12001181
> *i hate girls they look so ugly.
> now what i realy like it some she males.
> 
> homies im tellin you i would suck one of them so good.
> yall should try it.
> *


:roflmao:

the sn monteman, thats funny, does that kid even get on anymore, im sure he does and has passed by everyone as if he is someone different :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by imfamous56+Oct 19 2008, 11:49 PM~11915205-->
> 
> 
> 
> Megan Fox...so hott!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Oct 28 2008, 07:38 AM~11993218
> *SOME PICS I FOUND OF MY SHIT.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven

not mine


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N1JcPsplUA&NR=1


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 29 2008, 05:48 PM~12007867
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N1JcPsplUA&NR=1
> *


kinda pointless...lol


----------



## spikekid999

lol ya. i should my dad and he said the only reason someone would do that is cuz they can lol


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: anyone hear about him?


----------



## LUXMAN

heard his nsong today....... fire as usual!!!! :0 he's tighter than ever suppose to drop a album this year


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 01:35 AM~12012742
> *heard his nsong today....... fire as usual!!!! :0  he's tighter than ever suppose to drop a album this year
> *


yea he is, he needs to drop some weight too now, lol.. he gained like 60 lbs, he said he's on the taco bell diet, and his mom blames it on stress :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 29 2008, 11:37 PM~12012752
> *yea he is, he needs to drop some weight too now, lol.. he gained like 60 lbs, he said he's on the taco bell diet, and his mom blames it on stress  :uh:
> *


  f*#k that, if I had his money I'd put on a few pounds too but it wouldnt be from Taco bell :uh: :barf:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 01:49 AM~12012804
> * f*#k that, if I had his money I'd put on a few pounds too but it wouldnt be from Taco bell  :uh:  :barf:
> *


mine would be from there, qdoba, and a few other restraunts, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

someone with a mexican heritage give me their salsa receipe now that i dont talked about mexican food. i can never find a decent receipe for the salsa like at the restraunts.


----------



## LUXMAN

:wave: Sup early mornin peoples...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 08:48 AM~12013422
> *:wave: Sup early mornin peoples...
> *




:wave: wud up home boi :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2008, 03:00 AM~12012842
> *someone with a mexican heritage give me their salsa receipe now that i dont talked about mexican food.  i can never find a decent receipe for the salsa like at the restraunts.
> *


heres a recipe i used a few weeks ago, was pretty good!

http://www.recipezaar.com/273279


----------



## tyhodge07

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2008, 02:04 PM~12015659
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Models IV Life

OLD PIC BUT FUCK IT I LIKE IT!!










NEW PIC!!


----------



## Diamond502

for those who like bagged trucks, and offroading....


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr8KrF8vNPM


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2008, 03:25 PM~12016383
> *:roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr8KrF8vNPM
> *


GaNgStA!


----------



## grimreaper69

Anybody know the kit number for the Revell S-10 Lowrider???????


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 30 2008, 05:26 PM~12018503
> *Anybody know the kit number for the Revell S-10 Lowrider???????
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Chevy-S-10-Lowr...id=p3286.c0.m14

Item number: 2702923600


----------



## spikekid999

dodge demon with hella power

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s153/jo...nt=PA260091.flv


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2008, 04:42 PM~12018650
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Chevy-S-10-Lowr...id=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Item number: 2702923600
> *


Thanks, after I posted I looked up that EXACT one on ebay.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 30 2008, 04:26 PM~12018503
> *Anybody know the kit number for the Revell S-10 Lowrider???????
> *


I've got an extra one if your interested. PM me if you are.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 30 2008, 04:55 PM~12018787
> *I've got an extra one if your interested. PM me if you are.
> *


Nah, just needed the kit number so I could order replacement decals from revell, thanks tho


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 30 2008, 04:26 PM~12018503
> *Anybody know the kit number for the Revell S-10 Lowrider???????
> *


#85-2569


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 30 2008, 07:02 PM~12018849
> *Nah, just needed the kit number so I could order replacement decals from revell, thanks tho
> *


pm me your addy, i got the decals


----------



## spikekid999

http://badcopnodonuts.com/2008/10/20/why-2/


----------



## spikekid999

http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/2008/09/chevy-nightmare.html


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 30 2008, 06:02 PM~12018849
> *Nah, just needed the kit number so I could order replacement decals from revell, thanks tho
> *


Revell Doesnt support out of production kits. Any parts you need for something they dont make your on your own..


----------



## customcoupe68

does anybody make a 95-96 honda accord? PM me


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

http://www.weau.com/home/headlines/33539909.html










The Barron County Sheriff's Department (YUP.. IF YOU READ THE 1925 BABY STOLEN YOU WILL NOTICE IT'S THE SAME DARN COUNTY AS THAT!!!) is asking for your help in finding a stolen collector car

The department says the 1968 Dodge Charger was stolen from a home near the village of Dallas sometime within the last week

They say the car has a value of more than $200,000

The car is purple and has the license plate "68 CHRGR".

It is drivable, but investigators think it was loaded onto a trailer.

If you have any information, you are asked to call the Barron county Sheriff’'s department at 715-532-9008.











1 more story about this... different news site:

http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=528336

The Barron County Sheriff's Department is asking for the public's help in finding a stolen car that should be quite noticeable if it comes rolling down your street.

*The 1968 Dodge Charger has been in numerous car shows and featured in many automobile magazines. The purple hotrod is believed to be worth over $200,000.*

Police believe it was stolen last week from a residence near the village of Dallas in Barron County, Wisconsin.

It had a Wisconsin license plate "68 CHRGR." Police believe it may have been loaded onto a trailer from the residence.

Anyone with information is asked to contact the Barron County Sheriff's Department at (715) 537-3106 or an anonymous tipster line at 1-800-532-9008




SO....IF THIS WAS YOUR CAR WOULDN'T YOU KEEP IT UNDER TIGHT LOCK AND KEY?


----------



## LUXMAN

AAAAAHHHHHHHGHHHGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE'S A FUCKIN MUMMY WIT A JERRY CURL TRYIN TO STEAL THE 60 IMP OFF THE L.I.L. LOGO hno: :ugh: :tears: 





GET 'EM!!!  :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Bogyoke

*Dia De Los Muertos*


----------



## imfamous56

anybody from phx,az know when there is another model car show going on the rest of this year??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 3 2008, 03:27 PM~12048581
> *anybody from phx,az know when there is another model car show going on the rest of this year??
> *


POST MORE PICS OF YOUR GIRLS ASS & I'LL TELL YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56

lol i will try


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 3 2008, 08:26 PM~12051666
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  MANOSO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 3 2008, 09:53 PM~12051912
> *
> *



what scale is this?that a 41 plymouth i see?


----------



## spikekid999

anyone have more pics of this 66 chrysler 300?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 3 2008, 07:18 PM~12052228
> *what scale is this?that a 41 plymouth i see?
> *


HO or N - it's a railroad scale.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 3 2008, 08:32 PM~12052429
> *anyone have more pics of this 66 chrysler 300?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 3 2008, 10:56 PM~12052765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thanks bro

anyone else?


----------



## CHR1S619

Cool rigs at vegas drag strip


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 4 2008, 01:55 AM~12054194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

NO MORE BUTT PICS ??


----------



## Diamond502

i need a diagram of how the wheel pivots(camber, and opposite) with extended a arms


----------



## customcoupe68

i need some help with diorama stuff.... SOMEBODY HOLLA AT ME


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 4 2008, 05:23 PM~12060335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those are nice!


----------



## mcloven

i own it to

some truck my dads selling


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2008, 07:34 PM~12051745
> *:biggrin:   MANOSO! :biggrin:
> *


lol you got it bro! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 4 2008, 09:40 PM~12063492
> *lol you got it bro!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56

so no shows??
and im looking for more pictures haha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Nov 3 2008, 10:32 PM~12052429-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have more pics of this 66 chrysler 300?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Nov 3 2008, 10:56 PM~12052765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



anyone else got pics of this?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 4 2008, 09:59 PM~12063795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how do you make the tape so small and keep the paint from seeping in


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

get a piece of glass,










and some of this tape










a ruler










put the tape on in a straight line, then make sure its straight with the ruler










u know how thick u want ur tape to be, put the ruler over the tape till how much u want is showing still










hold the ruler firmly, while cutting the tape with ur exacto along the ruler and ull have a thin line of tape


















u can bend it, just press it down REALLY well, paint shouldnt come thru but may..


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 4 2008, 10:32 PM~12065528
> *get  a piece of glass,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some of this tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a ruler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put the tape on in a straight line, then make sure its straight with the ruler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u know how thick u want ur tape to be, put the ruler over the tape till how much u want is showing still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hold the ruler firmly, while cutting the tape with ur exacto along the ruler and ull have a thin line of tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can bend it, just press it down REALLY well, paint shouldnt come thru but may..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can also stick 2 of the #11 blades into your knife and make thin lines also.


----------



## lb808

I just "LOVE" cuntry music. :biggrin: Nothing Like a pretty CUNTRY girl or TWO who can sing.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## imfamous56

here you go MARINATE!!


----------



## imfamous56

took a very long process to receive that picture from one of my girls lol
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 5 2008, 04:18 AM~12067331
> *here you go MARINATE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 5 2008, 04:01 AM~12067308
> *I just "LOVE" cuntry music. :biggrin:  Nothing Like a pretty CUNTRY girl or TWO who can sing.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


i hear u homie, this is my future ex-wife


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 4 2008, 09:35 PM~12064555
> *anyone else got pics of this?
> *


did it get a LRM feature?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 5 2008, 09:48 AM~12068226
> *did it get a LRM feature?
> *


not that im aware of, but i havent been gettin LRM lately either


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 4 2008, 09:59 PM~12063795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



needs some of the Big gold spokes!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 4 2008, 07:59 PM~12063795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: ok don't get me wrong but i know this is off topic, but shouldn't all these pictures be in your own topic??? seems to be more of YOUR build topic theN OFF TOPIC :dunno: 

JUST WONDERING


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 5 2008, 12:48 PM~12070929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice imports!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 5 2008, 03:48 PM~12070929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


build up pics of this van?


----------



## imfamous56

Sooo Fine!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 5 2008, 01:52 PM~12070965
> *Sooo Fine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO-FINE BLOW MY MIND


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 5 2008, 01:48 PM~12070929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY SWEET BRO!! SEE YOU SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 5 2008, 12:52 PM~12070965
> *Sooo Fine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2008, 02:14 PM~12071176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

picked this movie up today. lots of cool info on it


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 10:53 PM~11523579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2008, 02:46 PM~12070918
> *:uh: ok don't get me wrong but i know this is off topic, but shouldn't all these pictures be in your own topic???  seems to be more of YOUR build topic theN OFF TOPIC :dunno:
> 
> JUST WONDERING
> *


no one looks at his topic so he posts in here :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619

Thanks homies!



> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 5 2008, 12:50 PM~12070949
> *build up pics of this van?
> *


No, it was a quick build. I didn't even think about taking pics. I might build another one tho. Maybe then. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 5 2008, 01:06 PM~12071101
> *VERY SWEET BRO!! SEE YOU SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Nice Whips CHR1S619. Wanna donate them. lol.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 5 2008, 03:13 PM~12071639
> *no one looks at his topic so he posts in here :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 5 2008, 04:13 PM~12071639
> *no one looks at his topic so he posts in here :uh:
> *


actually yes,  :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 5 2008, 03:18 AM~12067331
> *here you go MARINATE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

MORE


----------



## LUXMAN

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: So who's the anonymous users we have in the house rite now?.............. :angry: show yourselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502

7GA3ySz4el4&feature=related


----------



## Diamond502

WHY?




































































???























































???


----------



## grimreaper69

it was a givaway sponsored by arm & hammer



> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 6 2008, 03:41 PM~12081450
> *WHY?
> ???
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mcloven

my u tube vids http://www.youtube.com/user/kidcolt45


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 6 2008, 04:41 PM~12081450
> *WHY?
> ???
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cuz it's detroit and thats how we roll. 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 6 2008, 08:14 PM~12083498
> *my u tube vids http://www.youtube.com/user/kidcolt45
> *


dude, your a ***


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

welcome to forever ago :roflmao:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## lowridermodels




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## texasfunk

new car!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 6 2008, 11:11 PM~12085214
> *new car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




juice it up! :biggrin: 6 on the dash homie


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 6 2008, 09:22 PM~12085307
> *juice it up! :biggrin:  6 on the dash homie
> *


haha..i wish! but my dad hates lowriders! only paid 500 for the car! he's gunna throw in a 335 stroker!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

LKw3NvTYzQs&feature=related


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 6 2008, 10:28 PM~12085366
> *LKw3NvTYzQs&feature=related
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 6 2008, 11:32 PM~12085411
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:yessad:

poor truck


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 6 2008, 11:25 PM~12085335
> *haha..i wish! but my dad hates lowriders! only paid 500 for the car! he's gunna throw in a 335 stroker!! :biggrin:
> *




383 you mean?

fuck that............... my pops hates lolos to, but you best belive , when i get my shit straight, ima cruze past his pad flossin! haha


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## Bogyoke

BUTTS!


----------



## Diamond502

more please


----------



## Bogyoke

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> I went grocery shopping recently while not being altogether sure that 
course of action was a wise one. You see, the previous evening I had 
prepared and consumed a massive quantity of my patented 'You're 
definitely going to **** yourself' chili. Tasty stuff, albeit hot to the 
point of being painful, which comes with a written guarantee from me 
that if you eat it, the next day both of your ass cheeks WILL fall off. 
> 
> Here's the thing. I had awakened that morning, and even after two cups 
of coffee (and all of you know what I mean) nothing happened. No 
'Watson's Movement 2'. Despite habanera peppers swimming their way 
through my intestinal tract, I appeared to be unable to create the usual 
morning symphony referred to by my next door neighbors as thunder and 
lightning. 
> 
> Knowing that a time of reckoning had to come, yet not sure of just 
when, I bravely set off for the market; a local Wal-Mart grocery store 
that I often haunt in search of tasty tidbits. 
> 
> Upon entering the store at first all seemed normal. I selected a cart 
and began pushing it about dropping items in for purchase. It wasn't 
until I was at the opposite end of the store from the restrooms that the 
pain hit me. Oh, don't look at me like you don't know what I'm talking 
about. I'm referring to that 'Uh oh, gotta go' pain that always seems to 
hit us at the wrong time. The thing is, this pain was different. 
> 
> The habaneras in the chili from the night before were staging a 
revolt. In a mad rush for freedom they bullied their way through the 
small intestines, forcing their way into the large intestines, and 
before I could take one step in the direction of the restrooms which 
would bring sweet relief, it happened. The peppers fired a warning shot. 
There I stood, alone in the spice and baking aisle, suddenly enveloped 
in a noxious cloud the likes of which has never before been recorded I 
was afraid to move for fear that more of this vile odor might escape me. 
Slowly, oh so slowly, the pressure seemed to leave the lower part of my 
body, and I began to move up the aisle and out of it, just as an elderly 
woman turned into it. 
> 
> I don't know what made me do it, but I stopped to see what her 
reaction would be to the malodorous effluvium that refused to dissipate, 
as she walked into it unsuspecting. Have you ever been torn in two 
different directions emotionally? Here's what I mean, and I'm sure some 
of you at least will be able to relate. 
> I could've warned that poor woman but didn't. I simply watched as she 
walked into an invisible, and apparently indestructible, wall of odor so 
terrible that all she could do before gathering her senses and running, 
was to stand there blinking and waving her arms about her head as though 
trying to ward off angry bees. This, of course, made me feel terrible, 
but then made me laugh......... Big Mistake. 
> 
> Here's the thing. When you laugh, it's hard to keep things 'clamped 
down', if you know what I mean. With each new guffaw an explosive issue 
burst forth from my nether region. Some were so loud and echoing that I 
was later told a few folks in other aisles had ducked, fearing that 
someone was robbing the store and firing off a shotgun. 
> 
> Suddenly things were no longer funny. IT was coming, and I raced off 
through the store towards the restrooms, laying down a cloud the whole 
way, praying that I'd make it before the grand mal assplosion took 
place. 
> 
> Luck was on my side. Just in the nick of time I got to the john, began 
the inevitable 'Oh my God', floating above the toilet seat because my 
ass is burning SO BAD, purging. ; One poor fellow walked in while I was 
in the middle of what is the true meaning of 'Shock and Awe'. He made a 
gagging sound, and disgustedly said, 'Sonofa*****!', then quickly left. 
> 
> Once finished I left the restroom, re-acquired my partially filled 
cart intending to carry on with my shopping when a store employee 
approached me and said, 'Sir, you might want to step outside for a few 
minutes. It appears some prankster set off a stink bomb in the store. 
The manager is going to run the vent fans on high for a minute or two 
which ought to take care of the problem.' 
> 
> That of course set me off again, causing residual gases to escape me. 
The employee took one sniff, jumped back pulling his shirt up to cover 
his nose and, pointing at me in an accusing manner shouted, 'IT'S YOU!', 
then ran off returning moments later with the manager. I was 
unceremoniously escorted from the premises and asked none too kindly not 
to return. 
> 
> Home again without having shopped, I realized that there was nothing 
to eat but leftover chili, so I consumed two more bowls. The next day I 
went to shop at Albertson's. I can't say anymore about that because we 
are in court over the whole matter. Bastards claim they're going to have 
to repaint the store.


----------



## [email protected]

anybody peep the new lowrider mag.?

is the car on the cover the same car that zack felix painted in that buildoff?

:0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2008, 09:18 AM~12089307
> *anybody peep the new lowrider mag.?
> 
> is the car on the cover the same car that zack felix painted in that buildoff?
> 
> :0
> *


its 2face , the one masterpieces is building...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 7 2008, 01:15 PM~12089812
> *its 2face , the one masterpieces is building...
> *


ahh ok............. i knew it looked familar :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 6 2008, 05:49 PM~12083787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## Diamond502

this shits pretty cool.....

CEYoU5BhGl4&feature=related


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 03:22 PM~12090932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, wrong team on window, but nice!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 12:24 PM~12090964
> *nice, wrong team on window, but nice!
> *


 :biggrin: I had a feeling i was gonna see that :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 03:27 PM~12090990
> *:biggrin: I had a feeling i was gonna see that :biggrin:
> *




<~~~~~~~~~~~ should put that on the back window :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 03:27 PM~12090990
> *:biggrin:homie!*


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 12:34 PM~12091046
> *HA*


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2008, 12:33 PM~12091041
> *<~~~~~~~~~~~ should put that on the back window :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 03:37 PM~12091071
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



pittsburgh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

homie, we are ranked 3rd in the season, with a record of 6-2, and your ranked 22nd, with a record of 3-5....lol.....we'll see Sunday, Nov. 16


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2008, 12:43 PM~12091109
> *pittsburgh  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NOPE, SAN DIEGO IS FINE


----------



## Diamond502

> homie, we are ranked 3rd in the season, with a record of 6-2, and your ranked 22nd, with a record of 3-5....lol.....we'll see Sunday, Nov. 16


----------



## CHR1S619

> homie, we are ranked 3rd in the season, with a record of 6-2, and your ranked 22nd, with a record of 3-5....lol.....we'll see Sunday, Nov. 16
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha!!! dont trip homie! i REP my city no matter what. Win or lose i rep ! :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 03:56 PM~12091206
> *hahaha!!! dont trip homie! i REP my city no matter what. Win or lose i rep !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



nothing wrong with that  true fan


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## CHR1S619

:thumbsup: I JUST HOPE YOU DON'T TRIP ON MY NEXT BUILD


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 04:10 PM~12091348
> *  :thumbsup:  I JUST HOPE YOU DON'T TRIP ON MY NEXT BUILD
> *


jsut givin ya shit, bro, we cant all like the good teams....lol


----------



## CHR1S619

ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 04:23 PM~12091460
> *  ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


so u admit your team isnt good?..... :scrutinize:

and u call yourself a fan...lol...j/k homie


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 01:25 PM~12091478
> *so u admit your team isnt good?..... :scrutinize:
> 
> and u call yourself a fan...lol...j/k homie
> *


HAHA THEY AINT DOING TO GREAT AT THE MOMENT BUT THEY ARE MY TEAM 

WELL SEE SOON :0


----------



## Diamond502

ok, buddy, u actually have a chance with our team being beat to hell


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 01:37 PM~12091590
> *ok, buddy, u actually have a chance with our team being beat to hell
> *


WELL SEE!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 04:43 PM~12091646
> *WELL SEE!!
> *




ok ok ok .............. you can have the chargers, just give us LT and were good :biggrin: you guys aint usein him right anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2008, 07:16 PM~12092983
> *ok ok ok .............. you can have the chargers, just give us LT and were good :biggrin:  you guys aint usein him right anyways :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## CHR1S619

:biggrin: well back to models :biggrin: 

Still looking for adjustable suspension for the toyota truck & a frame for a 72 t-bird.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 08:09 PM~12093358
> *:biggrin: well back to models :biggrin:
> 
> Still looking for adjustable suspension for the toyota truck & a frame for a 72 t-bird.
> *


if you built a cardedicated to the steelers beating the chargers, i'll send you the suspension....lol


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 05:22 PM~12093468
> *if you built a cardedicated to the steelers beating the chargers, i'll send you the suspension....lol
> *


Send me a car & I'll do it. I'll send it back to you all steelered out :biggrin: . Do you have the suspension?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 08:29 PM~12093521
> *Send me a car & I'll do it. I'll send it back to you all steelered out :biggrin: . Do you have the suspension?
> *



PM me


----------



## Diamond502

u still suck, lol


----------



## Diamond502

Pretty Bad Ass

6OF-tYsxy1M&feature=related


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2008, 12:22 PM~12090932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## Diamond502

i dont see the hype, i mean nice pics, but wrong team, you guys arent doing that well this season, i mean we are hurt, BAD, and we are beating you....lol


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 07:50 PM~12094726
> *i dont see the hype, i mean nice pics, but wrong team, you guys arent doing that well this season, i mean we are hurt, BAD, and we are beating you....lol
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## mcloven

http://cgi.ebay.com/67-Cadillac-Ambulance-...A1%7C240%3A1318 look what i won on the bay


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 6 2008, 10:05 PM~12085763
> *383 you mean?
> 
> fuck that............... my pops hates lolos to, but you best belive , when i get my shit straight, ima cruze past his pad flossin! haha
> *


haha..nope..335..its a 350 crank in a 305. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

fuck it i'll get in on the football shit as well
SAN DIEGO CHARGERS


----------



## spikekid999

can someone photoshop this to say PRIDE in the yellow section with some fancy letters like lowrider is? tried in MS paint but i failed lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 8 2008, 01:15 AM~12095913
> *haha..nope..335..its a 350 crank in a 305. :biggrin:
> *



i thought the a 305 and a 350 had different bore, not cranks?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2008, 11:22 PM~12096552
> *i thought the a 305 and a 350 had different bore, not cranks?
> *


u right its the bore not crank


----------



## MARINATE

WHO DOES THIS REMIND YOU OF MINI?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 8 2008, 01:25 AM~12096572
> *WHO DOES THIS REMIND YOU OF MINI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its hard to recall with out a crack rock in a glass dick but I call it as *HEARSE DRIVER !*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 12:52 AM~12096786
> *Its hard  to  recall  with  out  a  crack  rock  in  a  glass  dick  but  I  call it  as  HEARSE DRIVER !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

^^^^^^^^^^^

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i finally touched plastic again today after almost 2 weeks.... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i like the name of that car :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Nov 7 2008, 11:25 PM~12096568-->
> 
> 
> 
> u right its the bore not crank
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the stroke is shorter too.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2008, 11:52 PM~12096786
> *Its hard  to  recall  with  out  a  crack  rock  in  a  glass  dick  but  I  call it  as  HEARSE DRIVER !
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 8 2008, 12:22 AM~12096552
> *i thought the a 305 and a 350 had different bore, not cranks?
> *


let me find out more..cuz to tell u the truth..im a lil confused on how we did it..i know we ordered the kit online.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 8 2008, 12:43 PM~12098922
> *let me find out more..cuz to tell u the truth..im a lil confused on how we did it..i know we ordered the kit online.
> *


yea sorry..its a 400 crank in the 305


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 8 2008, 02:54 PM~12098999
> *yea sorry..its a 400 crank in the 305
> *



that just sounds weird!

why not just go get a 350 and drop that crank in it for a 383?


----------



## texasfunk

no idea..lol..its mydads idea all the way..i just want the motorout of the monte for my truck. lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 8 2008, 03:58 PM~12099389
> *no idea..lol..its mydads idea all the way..i just want the motorout of the monte for my truck. lol
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 8 2008, 09:35 AM~12099256
> *that just sounds weird!
> 
> why not just go get a 350 and drop that crank in it for a 383?
> *


different cranks and bores have different results.... some more torque... some for higher revs.... i'm sure you know all about it... your dad builds motors too right?


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## Linc

WTF!? 

It seems as if we have a bunch of people ruining this site for the majority in here who come here to enjoy the hobby!! 

I came in here a few years ago and there were a group of people who built and gave tips on how to better ones skills! And got along great while building!!

Now it seems as if we have a bunch of haters! Constructive critisizm is one thing but those who call names and flat out disrespect others on here and their builds, is this nessasary?

i come on here to build cars and friendships! To get tips and offer help where ever i can! Not to badger those who arent skilled as some of the better builders!

When did the passion for building and learning go?! when did this become a sport so to say than a hobby?! I used to like the fact I could trade with others the things i didnt need nor want or want to use just yet to some one with the same likes in mind!

It now seems like alot on here are here to rip people off! And run their mouths while doing it! 

Makes me not want to be here! And thats unfortunate! Because i started building 20 plus years ago! Now, i dont build as much because it seems like if i were to build, and show my stuff, it would be put down and i'd be called names for what i like or tried to build.

This WAS a hobby, not a sport. 

People deserve respect until proven they are dis respectful them selves.

I build for me, but share with you to offer help to those who need it, and get help where I need it! Isn't that what this place used to be here for?

Now, it seems to be here for a bunch of E-thugs who cant cash the cheques their mouth is writing and change their screen names because they made a fool of themselves.



WTF happened?!
:dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup: well said homie!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 9 2008, 10:32 PM~12107837
> *:thumbsup: well said homie!!
> *


x2


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 9 2008, 10:26 PM~12107759
> *WTF!?
> 
> It seems as if we have a bunch of people ruining this site for the majority in here who come here to enjoy the hobby!!
> 
> I came in here a few years ago and there were a group of people who built and gave tips on how to better ones skills! And got along great while building!!
> 
> Now it seems as if we have a bunch of haters!  Constructive critisizm is one thing but those who call names and flat out disrespect others on here and their builds, is this nessasary?
> 
> i come on here to build cars and friendships!  To get tips and offer help where ever i can!  Not to badger those who arent skilled as some of the better builders!
> 
> When did the passion for building and learning go?! when did this become a sport so to say than a hobby?!  I used to like the fact I could trade with others the things i didnt need nor want or want to use just yet to some one with the same likes in mind!
> 
> It now seems like alot on here are here to rip people off!  And run their mouths while doing it!
> 
> Makes me not want to be here!  And thats unfortunate! Because i started building 20 plus years ago!  Now, i dont build as much because it seems like if i were to build, and show my stuff, it would be put down and i'd be called names for what i like or tried to build.
> 
> This WAS a hobby, not a sport.
> 
> People deserve respect until proven they are dis respectful them selves.
> 
> I build for me, but share with you to offer help to those who need it, and get help where I need it!  Isn't that what this place used to be here for?
> 
> Now, it seems to be here for a bunch of E-thugs who cant cash the cheques their mouth is writing and change their screen names because they made a fool of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF happened?!
> :dunno:
> *





i agree with you ,it is uite disrespectfull to blittle someone for the type of build they built ,when i first got here i got bashed cause i build donks too ,but i dont care ,im gonna build weather im here or not it wont change the way i feel bout the hobby ,jus the people i share it with


----------



## STREETRACEKING

u will be ok just dont stop bulding ok cool!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 9 2008, 10:39 PM~12107926
> *u will be ok just dont stop bulding ok cool!
> *



did you ever blow bubbles when you wre a kid ?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 9 2008, 07:42 PM~12107966
> *did you ever blow bubbles when you wre a  kid ?
> *


yes and i loved it how is my crown!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 9 2008, 10:48 PM~12108025
> *yes and i loved it how is my crown!
> *




lol he's over here looking for you :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

u gat a prostreet kit like a camaro i gat $4it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 9 2008, 10:53 PM~12108086
> *u gat a prostreet kit like a camaro i gat $4it
> *


i got a mpc 69 camaro ss


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 9 2008, 10:26 PM~12107759
> *WTF!?
> 
> It seems as if we have a bunch of people ruining this site for the majority in here who come here to enjoy the hobby!!
> 
> I came in here a few years ago and there were a group of people who built and gave tips on how to better ones skills! And got along great while building!!
> 
> Now it seems as if we have a bunch of haters!  Constructive critisizm is one thing but those who call names and flat out disrespect others on here and their builds, is this nessasary?
> 
> i come on here to build cars and friendships!  To get tips and offer help where ever i can!  Not to badger those who arent skilled as some of the better builders!
> 
> When did the passion for building and learning go?! when did this become a sport so to say than a hobby?!  I used to like the fact I could trade with others the things i didnt need nor want or want to use just yet to some one with the same likes in mind!
> 
> It now seems like alot on here are here to rip people off!  And run their mouths while doing it!
> 
> Makes me not want to be here!  And thats unfortunate! Because i started building 20 plus years ago!  Now, i dont build as much because it seems like if i were to build, and show my stuff, it would be put down and i'd be called names for what i like or tried to build.
> 
> This WAS a hobby, not a sport.
> 
> People deserve respect until proven they are dis respectful them selves.
> 
> I build for me, but share with you to offer help to those who need it, and get help where I need it!  Isn't that what this place used to be here for?
> 
> Now, it seems to be here for a bunch of E-thugs who cant cash the cheques their mouth is writing and change their screen names because they made a fool of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF happened?!
> :dunno:
> *


amen brother!!!!!!! some of these "kids" just need to grow up.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 9 2008, 07:55 PM~12108122
> *i got a mpc 69 camaro ss
> *


dont wont no 69 i wont my crown looking good. but 4 real do someone gat a prostreet camaro? and dade how much 4 the 69?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 9 2008, 11:04 PM~12108240
> *dont wont no 69 i wont my crown looking good. but 4 real do someone gat a prostreet camaro? and dade how much 4 the 69?
> *



its not for sale its a gift to my xmas exchang buddy


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i c thats cool but if that shit dont go down get at me! so noone gat no prostreet kit it dont have 2 b a camaro?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 9 2008, 11:17 PM~12108408
> *i c thats cool but if that shit dont go down get at me! so noone gat no prostreet kit it dont have 2 b a camaro?
> *





hhhhuuuummmmm modelers want adds homie


----------



## stilldownivlife

:dunno: ive been gone for a while link 

here is the new addition to my fam :biggrin: lola
my wife has been wanting a min pin for quite some time and we went and picked her up tonight


----------



## mademan

buddy and I brought his new project home......

(thats my 64 drop top in the shop)


































me acting up for halloween.... (getting ready for "No shave november" lmao)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 caddy looks solid


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 PM~12109620
> *:0 caddy looks solid
> *


original paint... has sat in the field for almost 30 years. he had to cut down trees and drag the car out. he also got a 60 parts car 4 door and a 55 four door.... which im buying off him


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 9 2008, 10:17 PM~12109673
> *original paint... has sat in the field for almost 30 years. he had to cut down trees and drag the car out. he also got a 60 parts car 4 door and a 55 four door.... which im buying off him
> *


Your VERT looks SWEET.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 9 2008, 10:49 PM~12109414
> *:dunno: ive been gone for a while link
> 
> here is the new addition to my fam :biggrin: lola
> my wife has been wanting a min pin for quite some time and we went and picked her up tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

nice project :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

I had it on 14" supremes and 5.20s.... but took em off to work on it.... im thinking of doing a 20" Dub mogul and using fullsize chev drop spindles/brakes etc.... lay that bitch out. Ive got an air bag setup im putting in over winter.


heres the current state of the car ..
got the trunk stripped, sealed, rock guarded, and sound deadend. gotta sheet it with mdf and box it all next.








the setup

2 viair 480chromes, 8 gallon 8 port tank, smc 1/2 valves, slam 6 and 7 bags


----------



## Diamond502

nice WIP made


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 9 2008, 10:26 PM~12109775
> *I had it on 14" supremes and 5.20s.... but took em off to work on it.... im thinking of doing a 20" Dub mogul and using fullsize chev drop spindles/brakes etc.... lay that bitch out. Ive got an air bag setup im putting in over winter.
> heres the current state of the car ..
> got the trunk stripped, sealed, rock guarded, and sound deadend. gotta sheet it with mdf and box it all next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the setup
> 
> 2 viair 480chromes, 8 gallon 8 port tank, smc 1/2 valves, slam 6 and 7 bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE bro. I'm looking at picking up A fourdoor 64' chevy impala. From a friend and if I get it I wanna throw some SUPREME'S on it. I've always LOVED the LOOK.


----------



## mademan

theres a NICE 64 belair 4 door for sale here for 750.00 realy nice looking car.no rust, clean.


My car is getting an 04 cts interior over winter, and eventually will get a nice 1997 cadillac crimson red pearl paint job... from the top down to the chrome , from the chrome down will be 2005 cadillac glacier gold pearl. with a peanut butter top.

it has a rebuilt 429, with the TH350.










my 62 that I bought, and then just sold.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## stilldownivlife

here ya go mademan 











that lac looks fkn dope with those supremes on it 
:yes:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 10 2008, 05:17 PM~12115563
> *here ya go mademan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that lac looks fkn dope with those supremes on it
> :yes:
> *


I saw pics of this one on Jalopyjournal.com it looks great 15" supremes.. but the bellflower exhaust looks terrible IMO.


----------



## mademan

my 14" on 5.20s
















terrible pic.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 9 2008, 11:37 PM~12109864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ya chrome homie! :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 10 2008, 05:31 PM~12115693
> *clean ya chrome homie!  :uh:
> *


new chrome is on its way :uh: 

the car sat outside for 25 years.... chrome doesnt come any cleaner


----------



## phat97yukon

Dude that top kick is pretty bad ass too !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 10 2008, 09:29 PM~12116930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lets see some pics of the set up!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 07:31 PM~12116956
> *lets see some pics of the set up!! :biggrin:
> *


NOT A CURRENT ONE...


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/532902


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 10 2008, 06:31 PM~12115693
> *clean ya chrome homie!  :uh:
> *


thats like saying go clean the chrome on that 60 imp in teh woods :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 10 2008, 09:45 PM~12117113
> *NOT A CURRENT ONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 looks good bro


----------



## [email protected]

heres pics of my boys shit


----------



## Diamond502

Do I See A Replica Coming??????......


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 11 2008, 12:15 AM~12119442
> *Do I See A Replica Coming??????......
> *




one day


----------



## stilldownivlife

RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE :thumbsup:

where did you order them from?
love supremes & 5.20s 
ive been dreaming of getting some supremes or cragars for my impala since ive owned it  



> my 14" on 5.20s


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 08:13 PM~12119416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT SIZE AND BRAND ARE THESE TIRES????? THEY LOOK FUCKIN GOOD! NICE AND SKINNY!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 11 2008, 07:16 AM~12122104
> *WHAT SIZE AND BRAND ARE THESE TIRES????? THEY LOOK FUCKIN GOOD! NICE AND SKINNY!
> *




ill ask him and get back to you, i think there some cheap walmart tire, but not sure


ill find out for you tho


----------



## PINK86REGAL

my new toy


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 11:20 AM~12122778
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



show off :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 08:30 AM~12122860
> *show off :biggrin:
> *


no im not! :biggrin: im just showin 1 pic thats all.... lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 11:41 AM~12122935
> *no im not!  :biggrin:  im just showin 1 pic thats all.... lol
> *




just fawkin wit ya bro  i cant wait to see this ride done


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 07:20 AM~12122778
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridermodels

PANCHO.....YOU GOING TO BE AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC SHOW?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 11 2008, 09:30 AM~12123816
> *PANCHO.....YOU GOING TO BE AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC SHOW?
> *


dont know would like to but probably not


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 11 2008, 09:36 AM~12123877
> *dont know would like to but probably not
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 11:20 AM~12122778
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 11:41 AM~12122935
> *no im not!  :biggrin:  im just showin 1 pic thats all.... lol
> *




that avie showin hints of a good color to run with


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 08:20 AM~12122778
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice toy!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2008, 10:20 AM~12122778
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i call bullshit ! we need a pic withe ls and the ss side by side ! :biggrin: 


scape them 14's and get on the 13 inch !


----------



## hwtc2002

> RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE :thumbsup:
> 
> where did you order them from?
> love supremes & 5.20s
> ive been dreaming of getting some supremes or cragars for my impala since ive owned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 14" on 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels are Coyswheels.com supremes. and the tires are Coker repro 5.20s. went to the site, and found a local dealer.!
> 
> 
> SORRY< I SIGNED IN UNDER MY BUDDIES ACCOUNT!- MADE
Click to expand...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 05:02 PM~12128074
> *i  call  bullshit !  we  need  a  pic  withe  ls  and  the  ss  side  by  side  ! :biggrin:
> scape  them  14's  and  get  on the  13  inch !
> *


lol no b.s. the ls is gone and this trey is here now. it isnt a ss though. and u dont understand how much i HATE 14's!! i know the car isnt goin no where for a while but im looking for some 13's locally just to sit it on. when i start the build up thread i'll give ya'll the link homie. thanx for the props guys


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 12 2008, 11:14 AM~12134247
> *lol no b.s. the ls is gone and this trey is here now. it isnt a ss though. and u dont understand how much i HATE 14's!! i know the car isnt goin no where for a while but im looking for some 13's locally just to sit it on. when i start the build up thread i'll give ya'll the link homie. thanx for the props guys
> *


you sold the LS bro ? 

if this 63 turns out like the regal and the ls it will be a sweet ass ride ! 

keep us posted on the rebuild and link the project topic to us !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 10:20 AM~12134292
> *you  sold  the  LS    bro  ?
> 
> if  this  63  turns  out  like  the  regal  and the  ls  it  will  be  a  sweet  ass  ride !
> 
> keep  us  posted  on  the  rebuild  and  link  the  project  topic  to  us !
> *



HE TRADED IT.......GOT LUCKY WIT THAT TREY :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2008, 11:21 AM~12134297
> *HE TRADED IT.......GOT LUCKY WIT THAT TREY :biggrin:
> *


Both you fuckers are doing alright with the real rides this year ! I'm start hating for minute till i either get a new toy or a divorce ! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 12 2008, 09:20 AM~12134292-->
> 
> 
> 
> you  sold  the  LS    bro  ?
> 
> if  this  63  turns  out  like  the  regal  and the  ls  it  will  be  a  sweet  ass  ride !
> 
> keep  us  posted  on  the  rebuild  and  link  the  project  topic  to  us !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank u very much and i sure will homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 09:21 AM~12134297
> *HE TRADED IT.......GOT LUCKY WIT THAT TREY :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :scrutinize:  sure did,wrapped frame,disk brakes all the way around and NO RUST.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 09:23 AM~12134314
> *Both  you  fuckers  are  doing  alright  with  the  real  rides  this  year !  I'm  start  hating  for  minute  till  i  either  get  a new  toy  or  a  divorce ! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 09:20 AM~12134292
> *you  sold  the  LS    bro  ?
> 
> if  this  63  turns  out  like  the  regal  and the  ls  it  will  be  a  sweet  ass  ride !
> 
> keep  us  posted  on  the  rebuild  and  link  the  project  topic  to  us !
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: For real!!!!! I was thinkin the same thing, just tryin to picture a trey with that LS style... :0


----------



## LUXMAN

:around: :nosad: Damn guys.......I think I got food poisoning.... :uh: I had a hot dog from 7/11 yestersay :ugh: now every couple hours I :barf: :barf: .









Dammit Man I was gonna use this off day to werk on my 1:! :tears:  . BUT INSTEAD IM about to call 7/11 and :rant: :rant: bcause feel like :buttkick: :guns: :uh: :uh: :uh: 




OH WAIT :ugh: :ugh:I ...I .... :barf:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lol


----------



## EVIL C

rip


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

knife sliped !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 10:23 AM~12134314
> *Both  you  fuckers  are  doing  alright  with  the  real  rides  this  year !  I'm  start  hating  for  minute  till  i  either  get  a new  toy  or  a  divorce ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevy1964

WHERE CAN I GET A ROB GIBBS MOTOR FROM?


----------



## chevy1964

MY BAD, THEY ARE CALLED ross gibson! WERE CAN I GET ONE?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 08:14 PM~12141005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knife  sliped !
> *


What is that? Your foot?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 13 2008, 12:45 AM~12141349
> *MY BAD, THEY ARE CALLED ross gibson! WERE CAN I GET ONE?
> *





www.scaledreams.com


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

if you were wanting a 77- 79 thunder bird which taillight set up would you like better ?


----------



## BigPoppa

#1



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 01:22 AM~12143148
> *if  you    were  wanting  a  77- 79  thunder bird  which  taillight  set  up  would    you  like  better  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 04:22 AM~12143148
> *if  you    were  wanting  a  77- 79  thunder bird  which  taillight  set  up  would    you  like  better  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

both, but #2, that's how mine was, but we all can't get exactly what we want, i'll make do with whichever one you choose


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 03:22 AM~12143148
> *if  you    were  wanting  a  77- 79  thunder bird  which  taillight  set  up  would    you  like  better  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 01:22 AM~12143148
> *if  you    were  wanting  a  77- 79  thunder bird  which  taillight  set  up  would    you  like  better  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#2


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 13 2008, 10:44 AM~12145296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh Damn :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 03:22 AM~12143148
> *if  you    were  wanting  a  77- 79  thunder bird  which  taillight  set  up  would    you  like  better  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Number 1.......I don't like the one piece look. To me it looks better if the tail lights are apart.


----------



## spikekid999

canadian police chase

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd-Zr8caNJo


----------



## LUXMAN

^^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LM MF AO!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

i like this very clean look like should have went a couple sizes bigger on the wheels . but still clean :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 13 2008, 10:44 AM~12145296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that changes my mind of how to make one of those cool
i was thinking along the linds of lifting one with a 24 inch lift on some huge tires
but now i wanna make a lowrider out of it


----------



## grimreaper69

you know damn well that fukker don't have an engine in it, no weight = higher bounce



> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 13 2008, 11:24 PM~12151817
> *damn that changes my mind of how to make one of those cool
> i was thinking along the linds of lifting one with a 24 inch lift on some huge tires
> but now i wanna make a lowrider out of it
> *


----------



## low4oshow

what kind of lack is tha black and red one


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

it looks like a conversion


----------



## spikekid999

it is,,,an UGLY one at that


----------



## spikekid999

if i remember correvtly the red one was originally a corvette


----------



## low4oshow

do they have a specific name?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 14 2008, 08:09 PM~12159897
> *do they have a specific name?
> *


they do, i just cant remember what it is


----------



## grimreaper69

i went to michaels tonight and found a clear, it wasn't too expensive ($6.49) so i grabbed a can. i shot it on a scrap hood to see how it laid before i decided to shoot it on an actual build............................................................................................................in my opinion, EXCELLENT RESULTS


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 06:25 PM~12160020
> *i went to michaels tonight and found a clear, it wasn't too expensive ($6.49) so i grabbed a can. i shot it on a scrap hood to see how it laid before i decided to shoot it on an actual build............................................................................................................in my opinion, EXCELLENT RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> *


but how did it dry down?


----------



## grimreaper69

dries in an hour, very smooth and *DOES NOT YELLOW*


----------



## youcantfademe

shiny?


----------



## grimreaper69

very, and with a second coat i'll bet even better


----------



## mademan

valspar = makers of HOK


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 14 2008, 08:45 PM~12160186
> *valspar = makers of HOK
> *


that explains it then lol


----------



## Bogyoke

http://cache.kotaku.com/assets/resources/2...3/giantdpad.jpg


----------



## youcantfademe

i would so use one of those.....


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 04:31 PM~12159051
> *you know damn well that fukker don't have an engine in it, no weight = higher bounce
> *


true that
there inlies the problem but i really dont know much on hydros but im sure if you get some airplane pumps you could make that shit hop


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 14 2008, 09:09 PM~12161427
> *true that
> there inlies the problem but i really dont know much on hydros but im sure if you get some airplane pumps you could make that shit hop
> *


you dont know shit do you ? :uh: aircraft hydros are for lifting and laying , do you have any clue what you are spewing out? youre not hopping on a 2500 dollar pump........... that is show shit..... you hop with gate style pumps, but you prob didnt know that either.....


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 14 2008, 09:25 PM~12161565
> *you dont know shit do you ?  :uh:  aircraft hydros are for lifting and laying , do you have any clue what you are spewing out? youre not hopping on a 2500 dollar pump........... that is show shit..... you hop with gate style pumps, but you prob didnt know that either.....
> *



dude STFU i posted that i didnt know much retard or can you read


----------



## spikekid999

do some research :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 14 2008, 09:31 PM~12161620
> *dude STFU i posted that i didnt know much retard or can you read
> *


well quit making assumptions.... learn before you speak , it makes you look like the retard saying you can hop on aircraft parts.....


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIeCxaQWhwc&NR=1


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 14 2008, 10:00 PM~12161867
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIeCxaQWhwc&NR=1
> *



looks tight 
the new transporter looks sick as hell as well


----------



## spikekid999

i guess they wrecked 8 grand nationals in the makin of the F&F4


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 15 2008, 12:50 AM~12162326
> *i guess they wrecked 8 grand nationals in the makin of the F&F4
> *



their were all clones ~ built up regals just to trash !  

a few month back they had 20 stunt cars on ebay !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

this is on ebay right now ! Here's the lay out of the sale ! 

*This is the actual Hero armored car used in the filming of Spider Man 3 The body, which is not actually armored, was custom built on the chassis of an F650 truck to fit the needs of the film, roof a panels were made removable for shooting and stunts. Included with the sale of the vehicles is an un-opened package of Die Cast toy cars including a version of the vehicle that is for sale. This vehicle runs and drives but is not intended to travel over the road, and the buyer will be expected to sign a release of liability. The underlying vehicle has been "Junked" in California and is sold under a bill of sale only. The vehicle is sold as is where is, with no wanted of any kind. Shipping is entirely the responsibility of the buyer. Note that this vehicle is heavy and large and will require specialized transport by a tractor trailer, which Ghostlight Industries can arrange at additional cost. A non refundable deposit of $2000 will be required through pay pal at the close of auction, the balance is due by Wire transfer within 72 hours of the close of the auction. Ghostlight Reserves the right to end the auction at any time.


This is your chance to own an actual Piece of Movie History. There is no reserve so the winner will take it! Best of luck!*

most moive companies take police sized or abandened cars to trash out for stunts and ask others for the main or back drop cars !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/clutchm...from_197990.htm


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 11:35 PM~12163141
> *http://videos.streetfire.net/video/clutchm...from_197990.htm
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/holding-the-camera-while_198236.htm


----------



## LUXMAN

OH SHIT :0 THE VALLEY IS ON FIRE... :ugh: I CAN SEE THE SMOKE OVER THAT RIDGE BEHIND THE HOLLYWOOD SIGN hno: :around: , DAMNNIT MAN WHY DOES THIS HAPPEN SO OFTEN  :burn: :ugh: :ugh: 

SANTA BARBARA
NOW SLMAR


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.montecitofire.com/slideshows/7/...%2008%20(9).jpg


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 15 2008, 09:02 AM~12164147
> *OH SHIT  :0  THE VALLEY IS ON FIRE... :ugh: I CAN SEE THE SMOKE OVER THAT RIDGE BEHIND THE HOLLYWOOD SIGN  hno:  :around: , DAMNNIT  MAN WHY DOES THIS HAPPEN SO OFTEN    :burn:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> SANTA BARBARA
> NOW SLMAR
> *


now corona it just started about an hour ago
now its kinda gitting a little too close for me time to find all them papers just incase


----------



## grimreaper69

*pack up that hearse and take it with you* lol



> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 15 2008, 02:14 PM~12165136
> *now corona it just started about an hour ago
> now its kinda gitting a little too close for me time to find all them papers just incase
> *


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 15 2008, 12:20 PM~12165171
> *pack up that hearse and take it with you lol
> *


shit bro all the kits,paints,and any other needed shit for modeling will go with me
as well as my fish kinda need to figure out how that will work but im not gonna lose over 2 grand of fish but hopefully the firefighters will kick this fires ass
the winds are supposed to stop in a few hrs right now we have gusts of 60 to 75 mph and winds steady at 25 to 35 mph

im still hoping that the firefighters will kill this fire soon all it needs to do is go through a freeway pass that is about 30 miles from me and im fucked


----------



## grimreaper69

they'll get it, shit a few years back a fire took out a cabin my family owned up on big bear mountain, i had been there 2 weeks earlier


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 15 2008, 08:14 AM~12164204
> *
> http://www.montecitofire.com/slideshows/7/...%2008%20(9).jpg
> *


 :0


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 15 2008, 12:39 PM~12165289
> *they'll get it, shit a few years back a fire took out a cabin my family owned up on big bear mountain, i had been there 2 weeks earlier
> *


fuck these fires happen every year
all those fuckin fire starters should get thrown into a pit and set on fire
damn fires are popin up everywhere there is a new one in brea god damn looks like cali is going to be on fire again just like it was 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## grimreaper69

that's one of the reasons i haven't moved out there yet, although i might prefer the fires over this fuckin snow lol



> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 15 2008, 02:43 PM~12165317
> *fuck these fires happen every year
> all those fuckin fire starters should get thrown into a pit and set on fire
> damn fires are popin up everywhere there is a new one in brea god damn looks like cali is going to be on fire again just like it was 3 or 4 years ago
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

move to hawaii :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

volcanos????



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 15 2008, 02:52 PM~12165369
> *move to hawaii  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## undead white boy

yroba linda is on fire right now

damn i know that these are set deliberatly 
fucking fire starters
if my house gits burned down im gonna kill the foo that started the fires

hopefully i keep my record of 8 and 0 
8 wins(8 years with no fires) and no losses


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 15 2008, 09:56 AM~12165392
> *volcanos????
> *


only got one active volcano  and its about 200 miles away from me


----------



## grimreaper69

how's the cost of living there??



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 15 2008, 03:01 PM~12165423
> *only got one active volcano  and its about 200 miles away from me
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Nov 15 2008, 11:24 AM~12165194-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit bro all the kits,paints,and any other needed shit for modeling will go with me
> as well as my fish kinda need to figure out how that will work but im not gonna lose over 2 grand of fish but hopefully the firefighters will kick this fires ass
> the winds are supposed to stop in a few hrs right now we have gusts of 60 to 75 mph and winds steady at 25 to 35 mph
> 
> im still hoping that the firefighters will kill this fire soon all it needs to do is go through a freeway pass that is about 30 miles from me and im fucked
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 11:39 AM~12165289
> *they'll get it, shit a few years back a fire took out a cabin my family owned up on big bear mountain, i had been there 2 weeks earlier
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Nov 15 2008, 11:59 AM~12165408
> *yroba linda is on fire right now
> 
> damn i know that these are set deliberatly
> fucking fire starters
> if my house gits burned down im gonna kill the foo that started the fires
> 
> hopefully i keep my record of 8 and 0
> 8 wins(8 years with no fires) and no losses
> *



AS A FIREFIGHTER OF 4 YEARS WHEN THE WINDS ARE KICKED UP ALL WE CAN DO IS WATCH IT RUN AND CUT FIRE LINES AND DO STRUCTURE PROTECTION,BUT IF ITS RUNNING FASTER THEN THE WIND IS BLOWING THEN ALL ITS GOING TO DO IS RUN! :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

its here.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

same here, not that much tho


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 15 2008, 05:45 PM~12165977
> *same here, not that much tho
> *


and its still coming down hard as hell


----------



## youcantfademe

i wish it would come down here..... we had a few flurries about midnight last night....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

man im not ready for all this yet lol but theres more to come...


----------



## spikekid999

dart on 13s :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 15 2008, 04:41 PM~12165956
> *  its here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT AINT NOTHING BUT A DUSTING, FRANK. WE HAD THAT 2 WEEKS AGO.  THERES A CHANCE OF A 1-3IN. EVERYDAY THIS WEEK. AND MY DUMBASS LIVE ON A HILL. :uh:


----------



## tunzafun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geEIJQL5Hyw&feature=related


----------



## tunzafun

arab drifting 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coj2wfPouuk


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 15 2008, 01:50 PM~12166005
> *man im not ready for all this yet  lol  but theres more to come...
> *




















Twelve Noon...remember Mt. St. Helens?


----------



## EVIL C

:0 that looks creepy


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 15 2008, 08:48 PM~12166904
> *:0 that looks creepy
> *


x2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 15 2008, 07:52 PM~12166592
> *THAT AINT NOTHING BUT A DUSTING, FRANK. WE HAD THAT 2 WEEKS AGO.    THERES A CHANCE OF A 1-3IN. EVERYDAY THIS WEEK.  AND MY DUMBASS LIVE ON A HILL. :uh:
> *


man and you guys get that lake effect snow too!!!! :0


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 15 2008, 04:41 PM~12165956
> *  its here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Got this within a 24 hour period. 

26 Inches of snow.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:scrutinize: ok maybe it isnt so bad here LOL....


----------



## Joker808




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Nov 15 2008, 08:18 PM~12167506
> *Got this within a 24 hour period.
> 
> 26 Inches of snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 15 2008, 06:37 PM~12166489
> *dart on 13s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice training wheels..j/k.. i love knock offs, but i still think bolt on's look decent with a smooth pan..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 15 2008, 08:20 PM~12167519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Nov 15 2008, 09:18 PM~12167506
> *Got this within a 24 hour period.
> 
> 26 Inches of snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not hating, but how long is your ruler?? Cause in the pic 0 would be at the top.


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 15 2008, 03:01 PM~12165423
> *only got one active volcano  and its about 200 miles away from me
> *


and its not to bad,,its the retards that decide they want to live near the volcano that get there houses burnt up.. but its beauty of it that draws them in.. then again i lived on the side of mauna kea which is just a sleeping volcano.. but pele hasnt decided to wake her mauna yet ..


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 15 2008, 09:22 PM~12167529
> *nice training wheels..j/k.. i love knock offs, but  i still think bolt on's look decent with a smooth pan..
> *


 :rofl: there my homies wheels. i got 14s, and he keeps buggin me to put em on the dart to see how they looked so we did today for the fuck of it, when/if i order wires for it theyll be KOs


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 15 2008, 09:24 PM~12167549
> *Not hating, but how long is your ruler?? Cause in the pic 0 would be at the top.
> *


 :roflmao: good catch


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 15 2008, 04:12 PM~12165826
> *how's the cost of living there??
> *


about the same as cali.. but it can be cheaper once you become a "local" .. but gotta remember, hawaii isn't like the mainland at all.. cant come with a chip on your shoulder..not saying you do.. but plenty haoles come and expect it to be like the mainland.. we do shit at are own way and time.. we maybe in the country.. but its still kinda like are own country


----------



## Joker808




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 15 2008, 10:24 PM~12167549
> *Not hating, but how long is your ruler?? Cause in the pic 0 would be at the top.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Joker808




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 15 2008, 09:37 PM~12167641
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Meaning that it would be 26" from the top to the snow. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

ok i just caught that too :rofl:


----------



## Joker808




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 15 2008, 12:59 PM~12165408
> *yroba linda is on fire right now
> 
> damn i know that these are set deliberatly
> fucking fire starters
> if my house gits burned down im gonna kill the foo that started the fires
> 
> hopefully i keep my record of 8 and 0
> 8 wins(8 years with no fires) and no losses
> *



ywa fuck this man Im ready to seriously sock out whoever is responsible for all this fire and smoke covering my city, and thats just how I feel :angry: .

I just got home from werk and ive been watching smoke cover the sky til we couldnt see the blue anymore and ash raining down, looked like some creepy videogame shit but not funny at all


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

man....you all be safe who all lives in CALI....that looks like some scary shit..


----------



## grimreaper69

if shit gets too deep out there in cali get the fuck out


----------



## LUXMAN

Well its a big state but L.A. is like a bowl thats surrounded by mountain ridges and valleys behind those ridges....some of those valleys are on fire  here in the inner city all were geting is smokey air and ash on everything but its just that we feel for all the people out in the valleys that are losing their homes rite now. 


I mean we're literally smeeling peoples houses burn, and for what? I would really like to know how these started :angry: 


undeadwhiteboy is rite, this shit happens every year and its starting to seem like its not a nature thing ya know..... :uh:


----------



## Bogyoke

true, this happens every year.


----------



## ElRafa

Here to make everyone smile
:biggrin: at the 2 min mark


----------



## Bogyoke

correction @ 2:53


----------



## low4oshow

lol.wtf


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 15 2008, 09:10 PM~12168288
> *correction @ 2:53
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 15 2008, 07:24 PM~12167549
> *Not hating, but how long is your ruler?? Cause in the pic 0 would be at the top.
> *


look again, ruler goes both directions


----------



## Kivao




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 15 2008, 11:51 PM~12168540
> *look again, ruler goes both directions
> *


You're very right, I didn't catch that. 22" is still alot of snow.


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by Kivao_@Nov 15 2008, 09:52 PM~12168548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice yo. i was thinking about doing some crazy graphics on a s10 and scrape make a camper shell for it. nice paint!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 16 2008, 02:37 AM~12169656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: keep your builds in YOUR topic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dont see you sayin that to other ppl in here fuckin smartass :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

calm down ladies.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 15 2008, 04:28 PM~12167571
> *and its not to bad,,its the retards that decide they want to live near the volcano that get there houses burnt up.. but its beauty of it that draws them in.. then again i lived on the side of mauna kea  which is just a sleeping volcano.. but pele hasnt decided to wake her mauna yet ..
> *


dude...... the VOG there has been terrible the last few months...... that whole island.... when we get the kona trades it come here too.... my boss said its like the L.A. smog of the 70s and 80s


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 16 2008, 03:22 AM~12169863
> *dude...... the VOG there has been terrible the last few months...... that whole island.... when we get the kona trades it come here too.... my boss said its like the L.A. smog of the 70s and 80s
> *


i know it sucks.. what island you from? i probably be heading back to Hilo this spring..


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 15 2008, 07:51 PM~12167763
> *Well its a big state but L.A. is like a bowl thats surrounded by mountain ridges and valleys behind those ridges....some of those valleys are on fire    here in the inner city all were geting is smokey air and ash on everything but its just that we feel for all the people out in the valleys that are losing their homes rite now.
> I mean we're literally smeeling peoples houses burn, and for what? I would really like to know how these started  :angry:
> undeadwhiteboy is rite, this shit happens every year and its starting to seem like its not a nature thing ya know..... :uh:
> *



now dimondbar is on fire
and the news showed a map of all the fires and damn this guy was busy
first he hit corona then yorba linda then over to chino hills
this fucker if caught will be broke as hell
and the only part of this that was natural was the wind
this shit is gitting tiresome man what is with all these foo starting these fuckin fires
yha they look cool only in a camp fire or fire place where im in control of it


----------



## spikekid999

:0 


















:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/Built-1-25-scale-1964-...1QQcmdZViewItem

i'm not knockin the guy for tryin, but he has a starting bid of $25 for an ameteur build, no bmf, obscure decal placement, no detailing of any kind.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 18 2008, 11:01 AM~12190704
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Built-1-25-scale-1964-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i'm not knockin the guy for tryin, but he has a starting bid of $25 for an ameteur build, no bmf, obscure decal placement, no detailing of any kind.
> *


Thats what i tought :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 18 2008, 01:15 PM~12190830
> *Thats what i tought  :uh:
> *


AND he's saying he does custom orders lol, i'd have my 9 mth old daughter build one first


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 18 2008, 11:21 AM~12190907
> *AND he's saying he does custom orders lol, i'd have my 9 mth old daughter build one first
> *


But you noticed the other nice build Lowrider Impala{,s} that been on sale there :0 

Thats what i call a nice build


----------



## STREETRACEKING

new ass pic do u like

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 18 2008, 05:07 PM~12192436
> *new ass pic do u like
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bigger?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

a b/d i know u wont bigger but no can do thats my old lady only i can see bigger lol......... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 18 2008, 05:20 PM~12192544
> *a b/d i know u wont bigger but no can do thats my old lady only i can see bigger lol......... :biggrin:
> *


i didnt understand that, i think u mean i cant see bigger cause thats your old lady?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 17 2008, 09:34 AM~12179751
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


You gotta do this to a pic of my car! :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 18 2008, 02:30 PM~12192635
> *i didnt understand that, i think u mean i cant see bigger cause thats your old lady?
> *


u right on the money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 18 2008, 02:20 PM~12192544
> *a b/d i know u wont bigger but no can do thats my old lady only i can see bigger lol......... :biggrin:
> *


english dude, english! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 18 2008, 04:40 PM~12192729
> *You gotta do this to a pic of my car! :cheesy:
> *


shit i wish i could, i had someone else do it for me.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 18 2008, 05:49 PM~12192813
> *english dude, english! :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :yes:


----------



## Diamond502

t jay, post a pic of your car, i'll see if i can get it done


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 18 2008, 02:49 PM~12192813
> *english dude, english! :biggrin:
> *


:0 so now uall dont no english :biggrin:  :uh:but uall no ass







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Auf3aqRsGEM


----------



## MARINATE

18 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: imfamous56, spikekid999, Aces'N'Eights, lb808, SAUL

:scrutinize:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2008, 10:52 PM~12205573
> *18 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: imfamous56, spikekid999, Aces'N'Eights, lb808, SAUL
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


NINJAS, i see your one...


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 19 2008, 08:06 PM~12205718
> *NINJAS, i see your one...
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## chevy1964

CAN U USE THE PAINT PROGRAM ON THE COMPUTER TO MAKE LICENSE PLATE? IS THAT POSSIBLE!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 20 2008, 07:30 PM~12213211
> *CAN U USE THE PAINT PROGRAM ON THE COMPUTER TO MAKE LICENSE PLATE? IS THAT POSSIBLE!
> *


probably, but photoshop would be easier, what u need, i'll see what i can do


----------



## chevy1964

I JUST NEED SOME CALI PLATES ! THANKS MAN!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 20 2008, 08:00 PM~12213481
> *I JUST NEED SOME CALI PLATES ! THANKS MAN!
> *


want them to say anything special, or just regualr cali plates?


----------



## chevy1964

JUST REGULAR!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 20 2008, 08:37 PM~12213824
> *JUST REGULAR!
> *


ok, well i need to know how small to make them, width and height, i searched google trying to find the dimensions of a 1:1 and then convert it, but couldnt find anything


----------



## chevy1964

OK, I GOT A LINK:http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodysworld1778/1394656528/


----------



## chevy1964

HOPE IT WORKS!


----------



## Diamond502

k, i got the pic, i can make a few of those, how many u want?
also i still need to know how wide adn tall to make them to fit the models


----------



## Diamond502

wikipedia said 6X12

so i will make them 6X12 mm


----------



## youcantfademe

can you make some missouri ones?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 08:49 PM~12213957
> *can you make some missouri ones?
> *


i can make a lot of the same ones, post a good sized pic of the one you want...


----------



## chevy1964

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I COULD DOWNLOAD A PHOTOSHOP!


----------



## airbrushmaster

look up torrent downloader on yahoo search then look...


----------



## Diamond502

i downloaded the trial version then a crack...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 20 2008, 05:54 PM~12213996
> *i can make a lot of the same ones, post a good sized pic of the one you want...
> *


heres how they look.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not the new ones


----------



## youcantfademe

i dont like the new ones......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## youcantfademe

:thumbsdown: garbage.....


----------



## chevy1964

HOW MANY OF U GUY'S HAVE FISH TANKS!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 20 2008, 08:22 PM~12214832
> *HOW MANY OF U GUY'S HAVE FISH TANKS!
> *


:wave: i do :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

I do but it's been a pain taking care of over the last few years so I might be getting rid of mine.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 20 2008, 10:22 PM~12214832
> *HOW MANY OF U GUY'S HAVE FISH TANKS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy1964

DO U GUY'S HAVE SPONGE FILTER IN UR TANKS?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:no:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 20 2008, 08:33 PM~12214955
> *DO U GUY'S HAVE SPONGE FILTER IN UR TANKS?
> *


como?


----------



## chevy1964

QUE SI TIENES UN SPONGE FILTERS IN UR FISH TANK!
OOH NO CONPRENDE COMPA!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 20 2008, 08:22 PM~12214832
> *HOW MANY OF U GUY'S HAVE FISH TANKS!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















































:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 20 2008, 07:22 PM~12214832
> *HOW MANY OF U GUY'S HAVE FISH TANKS!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chevy1964

DO U HAVE A SPONGE FILTER?


----------



## youcantfademe

nope , just a areator? the bubble making thing , no filters here.....


----------



## chevy1964

I WAS JUST LOOKING FOR A CUT OUT OF A SPONGE FILTER OR HOW THEY WORK!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 10:40 PM~12215032
> *nope , just a areator? the bubble making thing , no filters here.....
> *


no filters???  :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE

he gives them crack


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2008, 07:44 PM~12215078
> *no filters???   :scrutinize:
> *


my oscars were raised without filters..... and my other tank is made with lake life, minnows, frogs , turtles , crawdads...... so no filter needed.....


----------



## chevy1964

I'M SUPRISED THEY DIDN'Y DIE ON U BODINE!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2008, 07:47 PM~12215114
> *he gives them crack
> *


 :uh: not likely..... bud brownies, maybe.crack, never , i dont even allow that shit in my house.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 10:51 PM~12215161
> *my oscars were raised without filters..... and my other tank is made with lake life, minnows, frogs , turtles , crawdads...... so no filter needed.....
> *


i never heard of that... shit i have an oscar and i have 2 filters on it and i have 4 red bellies that have 2 filters on it :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 10:56 PM~12215210
> *:uh:  not likely..... bud brownies, maybe.crack, never , i dont even allow that shit in my house.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 10:56 PM~12215210
> *:uh:  not likely..... bud brownies, maybe.crack, never , i dont even allow that shit in my house.....
> *


sow here do you smoke, around back?

:uh:



























  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 09:51 PM~12215161
> *my oscars were raised without filters..... and my other tank is made with lake life, minnows, frogs , turtles , crawdads...... so no filter needed.....
> *


How do you keep the damn thing clean?? I use an under gravel filter and two hang on filters and still can't keep mine clean and all I have right now are two Pleco's (sucker fish), a Clown Loch, and about a million snails.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THATS WHAT I KEEP THINKING  i had some plecos in with my oscar and they were dirty bastards... always shitting.....and now there gone its much cleaner..


----------



## youcantfademe

i have no clue , i dont have a alge problem .. i cant keep anythingin the oscar tank cause it eats everything that is live.... the lake tank gets slimy about once a year, then i just dump the watetr, wash all the gravel and playthings and refill with more creek water.....


----------



## Diamond502

uhh


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2008, 10:45 PM~12215828
> *THATS WHAT I KEEP THINKING  i had some plecos in with my oscar and they were dirty bastards... always shitting.....and now there gone its much cleaner..
> *


I hear that. One of mine is just about a foot and a half long and the bigger he gets the more he shits. They eat everything but their own shit.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

what size tanks you all have???


----------



## youcantfademe

2 65 gallons.....


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:53 PM~12215930
> *what size tanks you all have???
> *


like 15,000 gallon.....its built in the wall  :biggrin: :biggrin: stretching from one side of the the hall to the other and from top to bottom


----------



## Diamond502

i've been think about getting my brothers 250 gallon saltwater tank....


----------



## BiggC

I've got a 32 gallon set up, and a 65 gallon that I have no room for.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

shit that would be like being at the zoo :roflmao: i have 2 55 gallons and a 15 gallon for feeders


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2008, 10:01 PM~12216062
> *shit that would be like being at the zoo  :roflmao: i have 2 55 gallons and a 15 gallon for feeders
> *


yeah. but ill go to offtopic and see if i dont get side tracked :biggrin: and ill post the pic. there really is somebody on here with a 20,000 gl. fish tank :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 20 2008, 11:03 PM~12216077
> *yeah. but ill go to offtopic and see if i dont get side tracked  :biggrin:  and ill post the pic. there really is somebody on here with a 20,000 gl. fish tank :cheesy:
> *


I'd hate to fill that damn thing up.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 21 2008, 12:01 AM~12216061
> *I've got a 32 gallon set up, and a 65 gallon that I have no room for.
> *


i hear ya on that BiggC...i have another 55 gal that has a russian tortious and i still have like 3 more tanks that arent set up....


----------



## youcantfademe

no shit , thats like filling the pool......


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

or clean that bitch :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 10:05 PM~12216111
> *no shit , thats like filling the pool......
> *


and fill it with little goldfish :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 21 2008, 12:07 AM~12216141
> *and fill it with little goldfish :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i wouldnt mind having about a 5,000 in my wall with some koi!


----------



## youcantfademe

i had a koi pond in my yard for a few years.....


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 21 2008, 12:14 AM~12216236
> *i had a koi pond in my yard for a few years.....
> *


i heard koi are a bitch to take care of....lol...expensive too i here, but we have a japanese garden in our town, so gettin them would be easy, the owner sales them


----------



## chevy1964

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 20 2008, 08:56 PM~12215979
> *like 15,000 gallon.....its built in the wall   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  stretching from one side of the the hall to the other and from top to bottom
> j/k i got a 30 gallon  :|  :|  :|
> *



WHAT KIND OF CREATURE DO U HAVE IN THAT BIG A$$ FISH TANK! :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

whale


----------



## chevy1964

OR SOME ONES HEFTY MOM!


----------



## Diamond502

the cali plates you wanted....


----------



## Diamond502

print them up on some photo paper, they should be good!


----------



## chevy1964

COOOOOOL! THANKS MAN!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 21 2008, 01:40 AM~12217288
> *COOOOOOL! THANKS MAN!
> *


----------



## Diamond502

:0


----------



## Diamond502

dont take it personal, just fuckin with ya....


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## chevy1964

IS THEIR A PROGRAM WHERE I COULD DO MY OWN PLATES!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 21 2008, 02:02 AM~12217475
> *IS THEIR A PROGRAM WHERE I COULD DO MY OWN PLATES!
> *


http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: BODYDROPPED, CAN YOU MAKE ONE FOR ME? I AM BUILDING AN HARLEY-DAVIDSON ELECTRA-GLIDE IN 1/16TH SCALE FRO A BROTHER OF MINE HOW FIXED MY CAR FOR FREE. CAN YOU MAKE A CALI PLATE WITH ( B-RGRS )


----------



## Diamond502

if anyone wants to goto http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/ and make some plates they like, PM me the pics, and i'll make a sheet of them for ya, jsut print them off...


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGhjEkdCVKY


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 20 2008, 11:06 PM~12217523
> *http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/
> *


Damn it, I wish they'd update that shit! The newest Indiana plate they have is 1999. I haven't been there for a LONG time, and I was hoping they would have finally updated it. The only Indiana one that looks current is the stupid ugly ass "environment" plate.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 21 2008, 03:00 AM~12218001
> *Damn it, I wish they'd update that shit! The newest Indiana plate they have is 1999. I haven't been there for a LONG time, and I was hoping they would have finally updated it. The only Indiana one that looks current is the stupid ugly ass "environment" plate.
> *


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 21 2008, 01:40 AM~12218491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahaha what a dumb shit!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 21 2008, 04:54 AM~12218561
> *Hahaha what a dumb shit!
> *


:yes:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 21 2008, 03:40 AM~12218491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shit is gettin around :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 08:50 AM~12219062
> *damn that shit is gettin around  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I FOUND IT HILARIOUS, SO I HAD TO POST IT UP, ITS EVEN IN THE OFFTOPIC SECTION


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 21 2008, 07:30 PM~12224224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like they're at the wrong house, they should be bustin down your door 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

^^ wtf> dodge caravan? lol j/k

REV. you get the package yet????


----------



## mademan

anyone got pics of shaved top 80s cadillac fleetwoods?


----------



## youcantfademe

:nosad:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 21 2008, 06:55 PM~12224428
> *:nosad:
> *


fuck! ill have to dig through all my shit and try to find the tracking #. I sent it expedited, so I got a number... probly only works to the us border.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 05:54 PM~12224425
> *anyone got pics of shaved top 80s cadillac fleetwoods?
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 05:55 PM~12224434
> *fuck! ill have to dig through all my shit and try to find the tracking #. I sent it expedited, so I got a number... probly only works to the us border.
> *


please do , i am sure the maillady thinks im stalking her....... im there every morning waiting when she comes down the block.....


----------



## mademan

theres gotta be something going on at the border, or at my postal outlets or something. 

This past year, Ive had so much shit go missing, and not show up or take months. its really starting to piss me off.


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 21 2008, 01:40 AM~12218491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya'll can kiss my ass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

why?


----------



## youcantfademe

x2?


----------



## twiztedplasticz

guess you aint heard


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 21 2008, 08:27 PM~12224686
> *guess you aint heard
> *



that the bird is the word..... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

and the bird made a turd?


----------



## mademan

isnt he the guy with like 4 accounts shit talkin everyone? and ripping people off?


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i aint rip no one of but i had 3 accounts


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 21 2008, 07:38 PM~12224792
> *i aint rip no one of but i had 3 accounts
> *


my bad.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 08:36 PM~12224781
> *isnt he the guy with like 4 accounts shit talkin everyone? and ripping people off?
> *


don't know bout rippin people off, but all hell broke off this mornin when he got into an argument with himself lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 08:39 PM~12224798
> *don't know bout rippin people off, but all hell broke off this mornin when he got into an argument with himself lol
> *


 :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 06:39 PM~12224798
> *don't know bout rippin people off, but all hell broke off this mornin when   he got into an argument with himself lol
> *


seriously... ip ban time.....


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 06:39 PM~12224798
> *don't know bout rippin people off, but all hell broke off this mornin when he got into an argument with himself lol
> *


ahh i was just goofin of trin have some fun but man it back fired


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 21 2008, 08:40 PM~12224810
> *ahh i was just goofin of trin have some fun but man it back fired
> *


that shit aint fun for no one but yourself


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i relized that after i did it i rele huffed up


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 21 2008, 08:42 PM~12224826
> *i relized that after i did it i rele huffed up
> *


remember that next time bro


----------



## twiztedplasticz

o i will andonce again i'm sorry to anyone i offended


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 21 2008, 06:40 PM~12224810
> *ahh i was just goofin of trin have some fun but man it back fired
> *


fighting with yourself is fun?


----------



## twiztedplasticz

hell no


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 21 2008, 08:44 PM~12224840
> *fighting with yourself is fun?
> *


only when i been drinkin some cuervo lol


----------



## twiztedplasticz

lol


----------



## twiztedplasticz

if you guys want me to explain the whole thing jus ask it's a pretty somewhat funny story


----------



## grimreaper69

just send em to whichever thread it was in


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 21 2008, 06:51 PM~12224892
> *if you guys want me to explain the whole thing jus ask it's a pretty somewhat funny story
> *


do tell.....


----------



## twiztedplasticz

no i'm talkin bout y i did it in the first place


----------



## grimreaper69

it all started in the wee hours of 11/21/08.......................
lol


----------



## twiztedplasticz

well i traded a 85 honda for and 84 cutlass and apon gettin the car i was told that a dude would be coming to drop off a set of 22 inch wire wheels that came with the car and me being me i jumped the gun and made this whole big thing saying i had a cutlass on 22s and i would be able to post pix the next day when the guy was supossed to bring the rims and i put it off cuz they didnt come and then i got a call sayin the guy had sold the rims and i would'nd b able to get em so therefore i had to cover it so i said someone stole my rims and it lead into this whole big thing and ultimatly i wish i had never did it


----------



## grimreaper69

moral of the story kids......................DON'T SAY YOU GOT SOMETHIN TIL IT'S IN YOUR HANDS


----------



## grimreaper69

no one in there right mind would trade an 84 cutty WITH 22's for a broken ass honda


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 06:58 PM~12224931
> *moral of the story kids......................DON'T SAY YOU GOT SOMETHIN TIL IT'S IN YOUR HANDS
> *


EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 06:59 PM~12224937
> *no one in there right mind would trade an 84 cutty WITH 22's for a broken ass honda
> *


o but i did trade a honda for a cutlass wit a 383 in it the guy was looking for a winter car and the cutty would'nt start with my dad being a machnic he listened to what it was doing and it fixed it only costed me 10 bucks


----------



## grimreaper69

but my point is, NOT WITH 22's, the guy would have to ride the short bus and wear a helmet on a daily basis to make a deal like that


----------



## mademan

:0 

I HAS CASTLE!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

he was pretty damn dumb ya never know he might have rele had those rims he just didnt give em to me :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 09:04 PM~12224971
> *:0
> 
> I HAS CASTLE!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


are you bored??????????? lol


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 08:05 PM~12224982
> *are you bored??????????? lol
> *


..yes!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 09:06 PM~12224991
> *..yes!
> *


GET A HOBBY :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

current Wips

69 Rivi









87 GN


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 08:11 PM~12225033
> *GET A HOBBY  :biggrin:
> *


its too damn cold here to paint. its like -16 celcious.... so im hooped for painting for about 6-7 months... :angry: 

but ive got the urge to paint so damn bad!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 09:16 PM~12225069
> *its too damn cold here to paint. its like    -16 celcious.... so im hooped for painting for about 6-7 months... :angry:
> 
> but ive got the urge to paint so damn bad!
> *


cold as fuck here too bro, i paint in my basement, when it not too cold down there lol


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 07:16 PM~12225069
> *its too damn cold here to paint. its like    -16 celcious.... so im hooped for painting for about 6-7 months... :angry:
> 
> but ive got the urge to paint so damn bad!
> *



Damn


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 08:22 PM~12225104
> *cold as fuck here too bro, i paint in my basement, when it not too cold down there lol
> *


yeah, theres no way I can paint inside... I use all HOK, and Dupont chroma clear.... that shit is Rank as hell.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 09:39 PM~12225232
> *yeah, theres no way I can paint inside... I use all HOK, and Dupont chroma clear.... that shit is Rank as hell.
> *


no good ventilation??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

take a minute and watch this ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XUEvkMZHno


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 09:09 PM~12225980
> *take  a  minute  and  watch  this  !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XUEvkMZHno
> *


that was awesome..... :0 :0 :0 i want one....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

holy shit mini !!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bogyoke

Totally outrageous!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJRC1BukpZk


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZJRQv-zuM0


----------



## chevy1964

GOT AIR ?


----------



## mademan

just messing around with some new wheels I just got in.

I was planning on using them on my MasterImage Kustoms Dually..... but they are just too big! supposed to look like Dub "zveets" one of my favorite "big" wheels.... aside from Moguls.

probly around 24+ scale inches.


----------



## BODINE

maybe 28's lol


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 22 2008, 02:05 AM~12227867
> *maybe 28's lol
> *


yeah they are too big!! he said he thought they were 20s..... bullshit, lol

fortunatly I didnt pay for them... but still. they are not really usable.


----------



## youcantfademe

if it helps...... they look good on there......


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 21 2008, 09:55 PM~12226339
> *GOT AIR ?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8&feature=related

I know alot of you have probably seen this air-hopper already, but it's worth reposting. THIS THING IS INSANE!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8&feature=related


----------



## Project59

A must see vid!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk1t6S737Cs


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 22 2008, 01:54 AM~12228075
> * A must see vid!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk1t6S737Cs
> *


An amazing machine, I still think it's butt-ugly though! But who's gonna care how ugly it is when you breeze by them at 250+ mph!

I might be in the minority here, but I love Top Gear!


----------



## mademan

anyone got pics of the rear window on a shaved roof 80s cadillac fleetwood??

NVM FOUND SOME


----------



## Project59

What if not is!! Should be world news from my home province last night!!  :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBLhEoBTAnc


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 22 2008, 03:00 AM~12228187
> *What if not is!! Should be world news from my home province last night!!  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBLhEoBTAnc
> *


Damn, ya'll got some fine ass news-bitches up there!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 22 2008, 12:04 AM~12227863
> *just messing around with some new wheels I just got in.
> 
> I was planning on using them on my MasterImage Kustoms Dually..... but they are just too big! supposed to look like Dub "zveets"  one of my favorite "big" wheels.... aside from Moguls.
> 
> probly around 24+ scale inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .



> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 22 2008, 12:07 AM~12227874
> *yeah they are too big!! he said he thought they were 20s..... bullshit, lol
> 
> fortunatly I didnt pay for them... but still. they are not really usable.
> *


i can put those wheels to use :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

my friend go this bird from a friend that ditched it, so were puttin it to good use :biggrin: 









had to put a donut spare on backwards so we could trun right, wouldnt turn right with the other tires cuz itd lock up


























watch out for the vidoe of it on monday after we jump it :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 22 2008, 06:15 PM~12231076
> *my friend go this bird from a friend that ditched it, so were puttin it to good use :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to put a donut spare on backwards so we could trun right, wouldnt turn right with the other tires cuz itd lock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out for the vidoe of it on monday after we jump it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 *THAT POOR BIRD*


----------



## spikekid999

its only a ford :biggrin: 

but ya, its quit sad, so were just havin a blast polishin it off


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 22 2008, 08:02 PM~12231590
> *its only a ford :biggrin:
> 
> but ya, its quit sad, so were just havin a blast polishin it off
> *


*ONLY A FORD?????* i'd do anything to have that car bro


----------



## spikekid999

ya only a ford


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 22 2008, 08:22 PM~12231737
> *ya only a ford
> *


fuck that bro, where you at, i'll come get it


----------



## spikekid999

my buddy is gonna part it out, he's gonna try sellin the parts that are yet good on it and he's keepin the motor, tranny, and rear end. the frame is also bent,,,and gonna be more bent when were done jumpin it :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 22 2008, 08:54 PM~12231948
> *my buddy is gonna part it out, he's gonna try sellin the parts that are yet good on it and he's keepin the motor, tranny, and rear end. the frame is also bent,,,and gonna be more bent when were done jumpin it :biggrin:
> *


dude, stop sayin that shit, you're gonna make me cry


----------



## twiztedplasticz

jump that P.O.S ford and when u do make sure it lands on the nose and bends so it looks like a banana LOL :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: do it!.........................


----------



## grimreaper69

yall are some funny mutha fukkas lol it's cool, honestly i'd love to see that shit too :biggrin: on a serious tip though, i had a 78 bird, and i'd rather have that car than any other car i've ever had (except my durango that is) that was one bad ass car, fukker had some balls


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 22 2008, 07:09 PM~12232082
> *yall are some funny mutha fukkas lol it's cool, honestly i'd love to see that shit too  :biggrin:
> *


a grim we cant c u face but we know u wont it lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i wanna see that bitch air born ya dig?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 22 2008, 09:12 PM~12232107
> *a grim we cant c u face but we know u wont it lol....  :biggrin:
> *


if they can jump that fukker high enough, i think it'd be pretty fukkin funny :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

this ones gutless as hell. 

but ya were gonna jump that motherfucker on monday. im gonna have my buddy record it on my camera.

when i told him i wanna jump it (before i got the idea to record it) he's like dude, were gonna die :roflmao:

i just wish we had the dixie horn :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 22 2008, 06:59 AM~12228593
> *Damn, ya'll got some fine ass news-bitches up there!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

T-top bird?


----------



## spikekid999

yup


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 22 2008, 09:46 PM~12233192
> *yup
> *


shit, salvage the frame and glass!


----------



## spikekid999

frame is bent and the windshield is broke cuz the kid hit is head when he hit the ditch, and its all cracked to hell cuz of the frame bein bent


----------



## youcantfademe

WHEN I WORKED TOwING JUNK CARS THE ONES THAT WOULD RUN WE WOULD DERBY AROUND THE YARD UNTIL THEY DIED... i miss that job....


----------



## spikekid999

ya thats pretty much what were doin. he lives down a dirt road, and about a mile from a set of railroad tracks, and ive always wanted to jump em, so nows the chance :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

take a chain, i broke a distribute rotor once jumping tracks..... mmight have to pull it home....


----------



## spikekid999

the dizzy is on the front of the motor, so i wont hit the firwall, if it does, its gonna be pretty fucked up lol


----------



## spikekid999

any guesses on how many times we'll be able to jump it before it dies?


----------



## twiztedplasticz

it's a ford maybe once if it dont die in mid air lol


----------



## spikekid999

were hopin for at least 2 jumps, if we aint got a camera man, that way we can both jump it lol


----------



## Diamond502

have fun


----------



## STREETRACEKING

do the dam thing lol!!!!..............................................................................................


----------



## grimreaper69

anybody heard from him, hope he didn't hurt himself when he made that bird fly


----------



## STREETRACEKING

a grim how high u thank that bitch will go!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 23 2008, 06:19 PM~12236778
> *a grim how high u thank that bitch will go!
> *


depends on what they're usin to get a lift. but considering the weight, 3 feet TOPS


----------



## Diamond502

one of the nicest bagged frames i have seen...

GbQEJrRF1nE&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 07:11 PM~12237044
> *one of the nicest bagged frames i have seen...
> 
> GbQEJrRF1nE&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div
> *


hell yeah, that was sweet


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 23 2008, 08:36 PM~12237202
> *hell yeah, that was sweet
> *


lol, well duh, its catiliver(spell check)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

seems everybodys building those. Still dont see many guys runnin round with just ONE big bag in the rear of their truck...LOL. guess im a oddball with a oddity truck!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 23 2008, 09:16 PM~12237482
> *seems everybodys building those.  Still dont see many guys runnin round with just ONE big bag in the rear of their truck...LOL.  guess im a oddball with a oddity truck!! :biggrin:
> *


still love the truck, bro, any vids?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 22 2008, 10:51 PM~12233563
> *any guesses on how many times we'll be able to jump it before it dies?
> *


once if you got the balls to go all out. lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw, not yet...got more pics of it on real rides over on LDC tho...maybe by next year me and the V.P. can be scrappin his lil bastard *ranger* beside Thors hammer ( my f-150)


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 23 2008, 09:19 PM~12237508
> *once if you got the balls to go all out. lmao
> *


hit that bitch topped out....lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..give to me..i ain't skeered


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 23 2008, 09:22 PM~12237526
> *lol..give to me..i ain't skeered
> *


hno:

id atleast make a roll cage if i had the supplies and then make about a 15 foot high jump into a lake...lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

use some PVC pipe..thats how them ******** do it...


WAIT a damn minute..i am a *******, aint no way i do that shit...scratch that idea :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

um yea....lol....i see the worsening the problem


----------



## Diamond502

:uh:

knocks himself out


----------



## tunzafun

must b tha tight pants that RILLY knocked him out :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 23 2008, 10:22 PM~12238048
> *must b tha tight pants that RILLY knocked him out  :roflmao:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## tunzafun

me doin a lil beatboxin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADl4ADeSA1M


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 23 2008, 06:31 PM~12236822
> *depends on what they're usin to get a lift. but considering the weight, 3 feet TOPS
> *


didnt jump it yet, tomorrow.

i think well get more then 3 feet, im gonna have that bitch floored


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2008, 10:57 PM~12238330
> *didnt jump it yet, tomorrow.
> 
> i think well get more then 3 feet, im gonna have that bitch floored
> *


hope ya got the balls, thats a risky move


----------



## youcantfademe

AND A HELMET.....


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 23 2008, 11:13 PM~12238432
> *AND A HELMET.....
> *


like the one they gave you on the shortbus?

:cheesy:




























:roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 10:11 PM~12238412
> *hope ya got the balls, thats a risky move
> *


oh i do, i aint scared :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 08:15 PM~12238454
> *like the one they gave you on the shortbus?
> 
> :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> *


IMA CALL YOU MINI JR. ALWAYS GOT SOEMTHING TO SAY..... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Nov 23 2008, 11:21 PM~12238506-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh i do, i aint scared :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Nov 23 2008, 11:30 PM~12238602
> *IMA CALL YOU MINI JR. ALWAYS GOT SOEMTHING TO SAY..... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

cool ass vid

http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/play...4&video_id=9183


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 12:55 AM~12239311
> *cool ass vid
> 
> http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/play...4&video_id=9183
> *


i wonder if undead could drift his f350 i think it was like that, u know the one that looks stock until he changes the wheel and everything at night... :cheesy:

:rofl:

u know im jsut emssin with ya undead


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2008, 07:57 PM~12238330
> *didnt jump it yet, tomorrow.
> 
> i think well get more then 3 feet, im gonna have that bitch floored
> *


what are you landing on? is it gravel or dirt? :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2008, 11:55 PM~12239311
> *cool ass vid
> 
> http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/play...4&video_id=9183
> *


Now thats some badass driving!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 24 2008, 12:03 AM~12239398
> *what are you landing on? is it gravel or dirt?  :0
> *


gravel road :0


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 01:14 AM~12239515
> *gravel road :0
> *


HIT IT TOPPED OUT AND RIP THE E BREAK IN MID AIT :cheesy:

I JOKES, I KIDS, THAT STUNT IS DANGEROUS ENOUGH, BE CAREFUL!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

u batter be ez lol.........


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 12:16 AM~12239533
> *HIT IT TOPPED OUT AND RIP THE E BREAK IN MID AIT :cheesy:
> 
> I JOKES, I KIDS, THAT STUNT IS DANGEROUS ENOUGH, BE CAREFUL!
> *


i dont even know if the e-brake even works, and i dont dare try it cuz itll prolly stick, im sure its all rusted up.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 12:17 AM~12239540
> *u batter be ez lol.........
> *


be easy?!?! thats for pussies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 01:18 AM~12239553
> *i dont even know if the e-brake even works, and i dont dare try it cuz itll prolly stick, im sure its all rusted up.
> *


:yessad:

HAVE FUN WITH IT THOUGH, IF U JUMP IT A FEW TIMES, AND IT STILL LIVES, WHICH I DOUBT, PARK IT, FIND ANOTHER AND RACE TO THE WRECK


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 24 2008, 12:06 AM~12239424
> *Now thats some badass driving!!
> *


hells ya, wish i could tare around an old airstrip like that


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 01:20 AM~12239577
> *hells ya, wish i could tare around an old airstrip like that
> *


ESPECIALLY IN THAT CAR...!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 12:19 AM~12239568
> *:yessad:
> 
> HAVE FUN WITH IT THOUGH, IF U JUMP IT A FEW TIMES, AND IT STILL LIVES, WHICH I DOUBT, PARK IT, FIND ANOTHER AND RACE TO THE WRECK
> *


if it servives the 1st jump, which im doubting) we'll jump it one more time so my homie can jump em


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 01:22 AM~12239611
> *if it servives the 1st jump, which im doubting) we'll jump it one more time so my homie can jump em
> *


 AWESOME, BUT STILL, U NEED TO GET A FEW MORE JUNKERS AND RACE ATLEAST A MILE OR 2 DOWN A OLD ROAD, LIKE DEATHRACE, JSUT NOT THAT EXTREME...LOL


----------



## spikekid999

lol itd be fun, but we wont do that since we aint gonna buy any to beat, but then again we do try and get some piece of shit FWD cars and strip em for the enduro races here, now that shits fun


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 01:26 AM~12239641
> *lol itd be fun, but we wont do that since we aint gonna buy any to beat, but then again we do try and get some piece of shit FWD cars and strip em for the enduro races here, now that shits fun
> *


GET A FWD AND CHOP THE ASS END OFF, THEN ADD ANOTHER FRONT END TO IT AND HAVE 4 WHEEL STEERING LIKE RED GREEN DID....LOL


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

i love that show


----------



## Diamond502

RANDOM ASS HILARIOUS SHIT.....LOL....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2008, 10:19 PM~12239564
> *be easy?!?! thats for pussies!!! :biggrin:
> *


u dont gat what i was saying i wont 2 c yo ass on lil the next day no r i p shit :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

ill be on cuz i wanna see the video of that shit :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

ramp into that pos 5th ave.












jk mayne. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 24 2008, 12:43 AM~12239782
> *ramp into that pos 5th ave.
> jk mayne. :biggrin:
> *


i wanna see that pos delta flyin :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

HAHA


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2008, 09:55 PM~12239311
> *cool ass vid
> 
> http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/play...4&video_id=9183
> *



fuck me...that mofo can drive!...i want one!

HAH..just the thought of a delta flyin...or a 5th ave even runnin....LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 23 2008, 08:07 PM~12239933
> *fuck me...that mofo can drive!...i want one!
> 
> HAH..just the thought of a delta flyin...or a 5th ave even runnin....LOL
> *


the thought of them cars flyin makes me think of Smokey and the Bandit or Dukes of Hazzard :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Damn that vid makes me miss my 02 wrx!!!! That fucker on that lazy fat person roller has some seriously big balls... No wonder he must need that thing..


----------



## airbrushmaster

THAT VID IS SICK!!! THAT DUDE HAS MAD DRIVING SKILLS.....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2008, 11:06 PM~12239424
> *Now thats some badass driving!!
> *


that was fuckin sick :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 06:04 PM~12224971
> *:0
> 
> I HAS CASTLE!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 10:15 PM~12238454
> *like the one they gave you on the shortbus?
> 
> :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MTX686

Who was building a Hilux with the donk caddy interior?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by mademan+Nov 21 2008, 07:04 PM~12224971-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> I HAS CASTLE!!!
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Nov 24 2008, 01:39 AM~12240533
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:0


> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 24 2008, 12:20 PM~12243252
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam!!!!!.........................................


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 24 2008, 12:20 PM~12243252
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2008, 09:55 PM~12239311
> *cool ass vid
> 
> http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/play...4&video_id=9183
> *


thats some drivin fo yo ass!!!! now aint that some drin fo yo ass?


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 07:19 PM~12238020
> *:uh:
> 
> knocks himself out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 word

"DUMBASS!!!!!!!!!!!!" lol


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:11 PM~12244199
> *1 word
> 
> "DUMBASS!!!!!!!!!!!!" lol
> *


indeed, i cant stop watching it


----------



## Diamond502

6wS5xOZ7Rq8&



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## Diamond502




----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 02:19 PM~12244279
> *6wS5xOZ7Rq8&
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## Diamond502




----------



## Diamond502




----------



## twiztedplasticz

hey where spike kid wit our vid of him jumpin that bird?


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 02:25 PM~12244337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man where do you find this stuff homie?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:27 PM~12244357
> *man where do you find this stuff homie?
> *


everything i jsut posted was within the last 10 pages of random picture post in offtopic


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 04:27 PM~12244357
> *man where do you find this stuff homie?
> *


sounds like twizted wants more pics like that for his walls, go to kinkos bro and have that shit blown up so u can hang it above your bed 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 05:31 PM~12244397
> *sounds like twizted wants more pics like that for his walls, go to kinkos bro and have that shit blown up so u can hang it above your bed
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA


J W, ARE YOU UP FOR SOME MORE POOL?


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 02:31 PM~12244397
> *sounds like twizted wants more pics like that for his walls, go to kinkos bro and have that shit blown up so u can hang it above your bed
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man shut up i dont swing that way i jus wanna kno where he finds this stuff


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:38 PM~12244466
> *man shut up i dont swing that way i jus wanna kno where he finds this stuff
> *


i got most of it on my other 2 names...... 

:uh:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 02:41 PM~12244498
> *i got most of it on my other 2 names......
> 
> :uh:
> *


is that supposed to b funny?


----------



## twiztedplasticz




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 02:23 PM~12244320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam b/d thats yo old lady :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

ok i got a ? 4 u all and b 4 real 13's or 24's whats hardest 2 u?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Nov 24 2008, 05:43 PM~12244523-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that supposed to b funny?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jsut fuckin with ya
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 05:44 PM~12244532
> *dam b/d thats yo old lady :biggrin:
> *


naw, i was looking up your mom


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 04:38 PM~12244466
> *man shut up i dont swing that way i jus wanna kno where he finds this stuff
> *


pump the brakes bro, i was jokin


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 02:51 PM~12244612
> *pump the brakes bro, i was jokin
> *


i didnt mean it in a aggressive way


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:41 PM~12244498
> *i got most of it on my other 2 names......
> 
> :uh:
> *


is one of your other 2 names twiztedplasticz?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 01:50 PM~12244597
> *ok i got a ? 4 u all and b 4 real 13's or 24's whats hardest 2 u?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you throw anything like that on 24's then you officially suck the big one!!! :uh:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 02:50 PM~12244597
> *ok i got a ? 4 u all and b 4 real 13's or 24's whats hardest 2 u?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



24's is where its at you got dubs you sayin something no offence to the lowriders cuz it does look good but the 13's is kinda "cheap" i mean they look good but they cheap


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 04:50 PM~12244597
> *ok i got a ? 4 u all and b 4 real 13's or 24's whats hardest 2 u?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the lower the better


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 02:56 PM~12244673
> *the lower the better
> *


u can bag a car on 24's and still make it lay on the ground


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 04:57 PM~12244686
> *u can bag a car on 24's and still make it lay on the ground
> *


anything bigger than 18's to me is ugly, no offence to the big ridas


----------



## twiztedplasticz

come on man what if my cutty heres u shes gonna be a highrida soon how u jus gonna dis her lol J/K


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 03:56 PM~12244661
> *24's is where its at you got dubs you sayin something no offence to the lowriders cuz it does look good but the 13's is kinda "cheap" i mean they look good but they cheap
> *



werd...i got 22's on my 68 impala...wantin some 4's


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 24 2008, 03:02 PM~12244748
> *werd...i got 22's on my 68 impala...wantin some 4's
> *


ALREADY HOMIE!!! thats whats up make sure you post a pic


----------



## STREETRACEKING

b/d tell yo old lady 2 stop sanding me pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :barf: :scrutinize: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :nono: :no:







and u al dont wont 2 c the back but b/d :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 04:03 PM~12244760
> *ALREADY HOMIE!!! thats whats up make sure you post a pic
> *


go check my cardomain on my link...

i got pics with my 22's on it and also a pic with some 24" dub flash's mounted up...


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 04:50 PM~12244597
> *ok i got a ? 4 u all and b 4 real 13's or 24's whats hardest 2 u?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like them both


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 03:05 PM~12244777
> *b/d tell yo old lady 2 stop sanding me pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :barf:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and u al dont wont 2 c the back but b/d :biggrin:
> *



lol ayy B/D check yo ass cuz u jus got burned


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 05:05 PM~12244777
> *b/d tell yo old lady 2 stop sanding me pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :barf:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and u al dont wont 2 c the back but b/d :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 02:56 PM~12244661
> *24's is where its at you got dubs you sayin something no offence to the lowriders cuz it does look good but the 13's is kinda "cheap" i mean they look good but they cheap
> *



dont get me wrong i like both cars and i like 13's and i like bigger rims i jus think you reallt stuntin if you ridin on $5000 rims


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:06 PM~12244788
> *lol ayy B/D check yo ass cuz u jus got burned
> *


***** u got owned, these are jsut jokes, u have no room to talk, and so what if i likebigger women? atleast im old enough to know what to do, mayne :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

i like 20s and stuff, but only if they is tucked in teh fenders....
other than that, gotta be lowlows


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:09 PM~12244815
> *i like 20s and stuff, but only if they is tucked in teh fenders....
> other than that, gotta be lowlows
> *



werd


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 05:08 PM~12244807
> ****** u got owned, these are jsut jokes, u have no room to talk, and so what if i likebigger women? atleast im old enough to know what to do, mayne :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


get lost in that shit LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:08 PM~12244807
> ****** u got owned, these are jsut jokes, u have no room to talk, and so what if i likebigger women? atleast im old enough to know what to do, mayne :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


i own b/d 4 now got him all mad and shit :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Nov 24 2008, 06:10 PM~12244824-->
> 
> 
> 
> get lost in that shit LMAO  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw fool, thickness is great, but not the tummy
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 06:10 PM~12244826
> *i own b/d 4 now got him all mad and shit :biggrin:
> *


*****, i aint mad, im in a great mood right now


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:08 PM~12244807
> ****** u got owned, these are jsut jokes, u have no room to talk, and so what if i likebigger women? atleast im old enough to know what to do, mayne :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


ay manyn i like bigger girls 2 homie i'm jus fuckin wit you


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:11 PM~12244840
> *ay manyn i like bigger girls 2 homie i'm jus fuckin wit you
> *


*****, i was jokin, i like any girl that acts decent, and takes care of herself


----------



## STREETRACEKING

ok but u know we cant c u face lol.....lol....lol....lol...lo.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 05:11 PM~12244832
> *naw fool, thickness is great, but not the tummy
> *****, i aint mad, im in a great mood right now
> *


gotta have an ass you can sit yo drank on lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:13 PM~12244856
> ******, i was jokin, i like any girl that acts decent, and takes care of herself
> *


!!!!!!!dang finally someone that agrees...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Nov 24 2008, 06:13 PM~12244861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok but u know we cant c u face lol.....lol....lol....lol...lo.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that got to do with anything?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 06:13 PM~12244864
> *gotta have an ass you can sit yo drank on lol
> *


haha


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:13 PM~12244856
> ******, i was jokin, i like any girl that acts decent, and takes care of herself
> *



hell yea homeboy they gotta take care of day self but i dont want them skelliton lookin bitchs


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Nov 24 2008, 06:15 PM~12244885-->
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!dang finally someone that agrees...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:16 PM~12244902
> *hell yea homeboy they gotta take care of day self but i dont want them skelliton lookin bitchs
> *


my girls skinny, but has a nice ass, decent chest, adn takes care of herself


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:16 PM~12244902
> *hell yea homeboy they gotta take care of day self but i dont want them skelliton lookin bitchs
> *


you break it you buy it :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

she ant b/d old lady thank u :biggrin: but a ***** would fuck har


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 03:19 PM~12244925
> *you break it you buy it  :biggrin:
> *


naw i wont touch it in the first place so i cant break it anyway


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 03:22 PM~12244961
> *she ant b/d old lady thank u :biggrin:  but a ***** would fuck har
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



she aint bad


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:23 PM~12244963
> *naw i wont touch it in the first place so i cant break it anyway
> *


you couldn't break it with a jackhammer LMAO


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:23 PM~12244963
> *naw i wont touch it in the first place so i cant break it anyway
> *


they probably wouldnt let you touch it


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 04:24 PM~12244974
> *she aint bad
> *


if you like sea manitee`s


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 24 2008, 05:26 PM~12244986
> *if you like sea manitee`s
> *


likin that slimy skin slides easier lmao


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:26 PM~12244985
> *they probably wouldnt let you touch it
> *


o u gon try play me huh


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:30 PM~12245026
> *o u gon try play me huh
> *


u played yourself









HAHA


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 03:28 PM~12245012
> *likin that slimy skin slides easier lmao
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

anyone got a side view of an 80s 2 door fleet with a shaved roof?? cant find damn pics anywhere


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:30 PM~12245031
> *u played yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA
> *



man thats old news homeboy step yo game up


----------



## spikekid999

well the bird didnt fly today. i got there and we went to the gas station and right as we were gettin outta my car his ma pulled up and he said we better not cuz his mom would get pissed. SO lets hope for tomorrow


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:31 PM~12245044
> *man thats old news homeboy step yo game up
> *


it may be old, but still fucking hilarious, not even that u had the 3 names, but you argued with yourself, HAHA


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 03:32 PM~12245058
> *well the bird didnt fly today. i got there and we went to the gas station and right as we were gettin outta my car his ma pulled up and he said we better not cuz his mom would get pissed. SO lets hope for tomorrow
> *



man thats an excuse make dat damn bird spread dem wings


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 05:32 PM~12245058
> *well the bird didnt fly today. i got there and we went to the gas station and right as we were gettin outta my car his ma pulled up and he said we better not cuz his mom would get pissed. SO lets hope for tomorrow
> *


couldn't get it up lmao j/p bro


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:33 PM~12245069
> *it may be old, but still fucking hilarious, not even that u had the 3 names, but you argued with yourself, HAHA
> *



hey that was last resort and lookin back at it it was funny


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 05:33 PM~12245069
> *it may be old, but still fucking hilarious, not even that u had the 3 names, but you argued with yourself, HAHA
> *


how many times i gotta tell you, i argue with myself, but only when i been drinkin some cuervo..........sad shit is, my other self usually wins lmao


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 03:35 PM~12245085
> *how many times i gotta tell you, i argue with myself, but only when i been drinkin some cuervo..........sad shit is, my other self usually wins lmao
> *



lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:33 PM~12245070
> *man thats an excuse make dat damn bird spread dem wings
> *


na it aint no excuse, if she saw us drivin that thing down the road shed flip out on use. so were gonna wait till shes at work :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 05:37 PM~12245112
> *na it aint no excuse, if she saw us drivin that thing down the road shed flip out on use. so were gonna wait till shes at work :biggrin:
> *


fuck that, jump HER car lol


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 03:37 PM~12245112
> *na it aint no excuse, if she saw us drivin that thing down the road shed flip out on use. so were gonna wait till shes at work :biggrin:
> *



iight


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 03:38 PM~12245121
> *fuck that, jump HER car lol
> *



i'm wit reaper jump her car


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:39 PM~12245133
> *i'm wit reaper jump her car
> *


what she drivin, a 1928 delta, the shit couldn't even get me to the shelta lol


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 03:40 PM~12245146
> *what she drivin, a 1928 delta, the shit couldn't even get me to the shelta lol
> *



fuck feminem


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Nov 24 2008, 06:34 PM~12245078-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey that was last resort and lookin back at it it was funny
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw fool, u didnt even need to make the 2nd name, and making the same name on LDC, and saying to yourself, too bad thats my cutty cuz
> 
> never needed to happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 06:35 PM~12245085
> *how many times i gotta tell you, i argue with myself, but only when i been drinkin some cuervo..........sad shit is, my other self usually wins lmao
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 06:37 PM~12245112
> *na it aint no excuse, if she saw us drivin that thing down the road shed flip out on use. so were gonna wait till shes at work :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 06:38 PM~12245121
> *fuck that, jump HER car lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 06:40 PM~12245146
> *what she drivin, a 1928 delta, the shit couldn't even get me to the shelta lol
> *


old ass movie


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:41 PM~12245157
> *fuck feminem
> *


nah, i was just thinkin bout that busted ass ride in the movie lol


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:41 PM~12245157
> *fuck feminem
> *


let me guess, your a ICP fan, correct me if im wrong...


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:43 PM~12245181
> *naw fool, u didnt even need to make the 2nd name, and making the same name on LDC, and saying to yourself, too bad thats my cutty cuz
> 
> never needed to happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> hurry
> haha
> old ass movie
> *



ur rite homie it didnt need to happen made a bad chose dont ac like u never did it


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:44 PM~12245192
> *let me guess, your a ICP fan, correct me if im wrong...
> *



ur rite homie but i like normal main stream to


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 05:44 PM~12245192
> *let me guess, your a ICP fan, correct me if im wrong...
> *


i am obviously, but SOME juggalos take all that shit seriously, i know J and Shaggz personally, and all that shit between them and marshall was for publicity


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:44 PM~12245199
> *ur rite homie it didnt mean to happen made a bad chose dont ac like u never did it
> *


 bad choices, ive made a few, i also used to have a different name, only made this onme cause my brother hacked that one...


----------



## twiztedplasticz

ok well u did the same thing so dont be all on me when u did the same thing


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:47 PM~12245225
> *ok well u did the same thing so dont be all on me when u did the same thing
> *


he wasn't arguin with himself


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Nov 24 2008, 06:45 PM~12245203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ur rite homie but i like normal main stream to
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must not be a real fan, eminem and icp are no longer bashing each other, they are even featuring each other on cds soon, the feud is over, happened last year, heres a song with PROOF(from ems band d12 and twiztid...)
> 
> v
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 06:46 PM~12245213
> *i am obviously, but SOME juggalos take all that shit seriously, i know J and Shaggz personally, and all that shit between them and marshall was for publicity
> *


naw, shit really went down, watch shockumentary


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 05:49 PM~12245255
> *must not be a real fan, eminem and icp are no longer bashing each other, they are even featuring each other on cds soon, the feud is over, happened last year, heres a song with PROOF(from ems band d12 and twiztid...)
> 
> v
> naw, shit really went down, watch shockumentary
> *


damn, guess shit gets crossed when you lose touch, ima have to give em a call tomorrow


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Nov 24 2008, 06:47 PM~12245225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok well u did the same thing so dont be all on me when u did the same thing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw *****, only did it cause i had no other choice, i didnt make a new name cause i had a car, and was too lazy or dumb to pm a mod and ask them to change the my name, then make up some dumb shit excuse to make another one, and then try to argue with yourself to not get bashed any further, i aint like you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 06:48 PM~12245242
> *he wasn't arguin with himself
> *


indeed


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 06:51 PM~12245272
> *damn, guess shit gets crossed when you lose touch, ima have to give em a call tomorrow
> *


----------



## Diamond502

i seen you read my post fool, dont stop trying to bacjk yourself up now....lol










on another note, this is cool

atv/jetski


Nq8Fn55axd4&feature=related


----------



## grimreaper69

damn, shit got quiet in here quick


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 07:09 PM~12245437
> *damn, shit got quiet in here quick
> *


i know, he left after i said the alst thing, idk y, when i posted it, no one was in here, i came back a few seconds later, he was in this topic, i know he saw it


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:49 PM~12245255
> *must not be a real fan, eminem and icp are no longer bashing each other, they are even featuring each other on cds soon, the feud is over, happened last year, heres a song with PROOF(from ems band d12 and twiztid...)
> 
> v
> naw, shit really went down, watch shockumentary
> *




who got shot in d12?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:14 PM~12245477
> *who got shot in d12?
> *


PROOF


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 03:51 PM~12245278
> *naw *****, only did it cause i had no other choice, i didnt make a new name cause i had a car, and was too lazy or dumb to pm a mod and ask them to change the my name, then make up some dumb shit excuse to make another one, and then try to argue with yourself to not get bashed any further, i aint like you
> indeed
> *



ayy man check this out yea i fucked up i admitted that shit so drop that shit and i pmed a mod today about changin my name ans still aint got shit back so it aint about bein lazy or fuckin stupid and yea i argued wit myself cuz it was kickin what i was doin was wrong so dont even pop dat shit untill you know why it happened


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:16 PM~12245490
> *PROOF
> *


i thought so didnt he die?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

fuck d12 thay ant on shit j/k not


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:17 PM~12245500
> *ayy man check this out yea i fucked up i admitted that shit so drop that shit and i pmed a mod today about changin my name ans still aint got shit back so it aint about bein lazy or fuckin stupid and yea i argued wit myself cuz it was kickin what i was doin was wrong so dont even pop dat shit untill you know why it happened
> *


*****, I AINT TALKUING ABOUT NOW, I AM TALKING ABOUT BEFORE YOU EVEN MADE THE OTHER NAME, YOU SHOULD HAVE PMED A MOD TO CHANGE THAT ONE, NOT MAKE ANOTHER ONE, AND YOU ONLY PMED A MOD TO DO IT NOW, BECAUSE BECAUSE WE TOLD YOU THAT IT COULD BE DONE, AND I HAVE DROPPED IT, I JSUT LIKE FUCKIN WITH YOU, YOU GET ALL WORKED UP...LOL


AND PROOF DID DIE

















HERES JUST SOME SHIT I FOUND IN OT


----------



## twiztedplasticz

man i aint listened to Em in a while man he dope


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## twiztedplasticz

ayy B/D man i'm done wit that shit i'll tell u dis though i fucked up and i relize that so i'll bury this shit wit the rest on my mistakes i'm done wit it


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:22 PM~12245537
> *man i aint listened to Em in a while man he dope
> *


WTF, IF ITS NOT MAKING A NEW NAME OR ARGUING WITH YOURSELF, YOUR CHANGING YOU STORIES, A FEW MINUTES AGO IT WAS " FUCK FEMINEM " CAUSE YOU CLAIM TO BE A JUGGALO, AND DIDNT EVEN KNOW THATT THEY ARENT HATING ON EACH OTHER NOW, MAN, KEEP YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT, JUNIOR!!!!


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:25 PM~12245568
> *WTF, IF ITS NOT MAKING A NEW NAME OR ARGUING WITH YOURSELF, YOUR CHANGING YOU STORIES, A FEW MINUTES AGO IT WAS " FUCK FEMINEM " CAUSE YOU CLAIM TO BE A JUGGALO, AND DIDNT EVEN KNOW THATT THEY ARENT HATING ON EACH OTHER NOW, MAN, KEEP YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT, JUNIOR!!!!
> *



man i said i aint heard his shit in awhile and i jus flipped on one of my old cds and he dope thats all it is and you guys wanna kno another real ass rapper?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 06:25 PM~12245568
> *WTF, IF ITS NOT MAKING A NEW NAME OR ARGUING WITH YOURSELF, YOUR CHANGING YOU STORIES, A FEW MINUTES AGO IT WAS " FUCK FEMINEM " CAUSE YOU CLAIM TO BE A JUGGALO, AND DIDNT EVEN KNOW THATT THEY ARENT HATING ON EACH OTHER NOW, MAN, KEEP YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT, JUNIOR!!!!
> *


lmao


----------



## twiztedplasticz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wOMfq39KqY


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:28 PM~12245592
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2wOMfq39KqY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2wOMfq39KqY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


wtf????


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 04:29 PM~12245597
> *wtf????
> *



i put in the wrong code


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Nov 24 2008, 07:24 PM~12245558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ayy B/D man i'm done wit that shit i'll tell u dis though i fucked up and i relize that so i'll bury this shit wit the rest on my mistakes i'm done wit it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 07:27 PM~12245581
> *man i said i aint heard his shit in awhile and i jus flipped on one of my old cds and he dope thats all it is and you guys wanna kno another real ass rapper?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO U DONT LIKE EMINEM BUT U HAD ONE OF HIS CDS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by grimreaper69[email protected] 24 2008, 07:27 PM~12245585
> *lmao
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2008, 07:29 PM~12245597
> *wtf????
> *


FAILURE


----------



## twiztedplasticz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtObnxELLU4


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Fuckin kids! :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:28 PM~12245592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOTHERFUCKER, AGAIN, GET YO SHIT STRAIGHT, HOW A MINUTE AGO YOU NOT LIKE EM AND LIKE ICP, AND NOW POSTING UP DISSES OF ICP???


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:30 PM~12245612
> *:uh:
> SO U DONT LIKE EMINEM BUT U HAD ONE OF HIS CDS?
> 
> FAILURE
> *



yea i got all his cds i dont like him cuz he a sell-out but i like his music


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:32 PM~12245632
> *yea i got all his cds i dont like him cuz he a sell-out but i like his music
> *


THEN YOUR A HIPOCRIT, HES A SELL OUT CAUSE EVERYONE BUYS ALL HIS MUSIC, AND YOUR HELPING THAT...


----------



## twiztedplasticz

u know what fuck it they bof got good music


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:32 PM~12245632
> *yea i got all his cds i dont like him cuz he a sell-out but i like his music
> *



How is he a sell out?


----------



## twiztedplasticz

he said when he retired he wasnt come back he retired with curtain call and then theres an encore WTF?


----------



## Diamond502

WELL I THINK EMINEM IS COOL AND ALL, BUT WHEN HE ACTED LIKE A LITTLE twiztedplasticz HE IS RETARDED, WITH THAT REAL SLIM SHADY AND JUST LOSE IT AND ALL THAT, REMINDS ME OF A IMMATURE LITTLE KID


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:37 PM~12245679
> *he said when he retired he wasnt come back he retired with curtain call and then theres an encore WTF?
> *



so that makes him a sell out?


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:39 PM~12245692
> *WELL I THINK EMINEM IS COOL AND ALL, BUT WHEN HE ACTED LIKE A LITTLE twiztedplasticz HE IS RETARDED, WITH THAT REAL SLIM SHADY AND JUST LOSE IT AND ALL THAT, REMINDS ME OF A IMMATURE LITTLE KID
> *



man fuck u never argue wit and idiot like me i bring to my level and beat u wit expricence


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:41 PM~12245709
> *man fuck u never argue wit and idiot like me i bring to my level and beat u wit expricence
> *



Nice way to use someone on heres quote!


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i know it sounded jus as good as i thought it would u know what i like Em and ICP so fuckin what


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Nov 24 2008, 07:41 PM~12245709-->
> 
> 
> 
> man fuck u never argue wit and idiot like me i bring to my level and beat u wit expricence
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO UR CALLING YOURSELF AN IDOT, THATS NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 07:42 PM~12245718
> *Nice way to use someone on heres quote!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INDEED, ALSO CALLED HIMSELF AN IDIOT...HAHA
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:43 PM~12245727
> *i know it sounded jus as good as i thought it would u know what i like Em and ICP so fuckin what
> *


THATS COOL, LISTEN TO WHAT U WANT, BUT CHANGING YOUR STORY IS BULLSHIT


----------



## twiztedplasticz

why u always gotta try n burn me? i'm done beefin wit you homie it dont go anywhere anyway so wats the purpose


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:46 PM~12245750
> *why u always gotta try n burn me? i'm done beefin wit you homie it dont go anywhere anyway so wats the purpose
> *


NOT TRYING TO DO ANYTHING, EITHER IM BURNING YOU OR NOT, DOESNT MATTER TO BE, I JSUT THINK YOUR IMMATURE, LIKE I USED TO BE, GROW UP


----------



## spikekid999

cant wait to get my 13" supremes :cheezy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 07:46 PM~12245758
> *NOT TRYING TO DO ANYTHING, EITHER IM BURNING YOU OR NOT, DOESNT MATTER TO BE, I JSUT THINK YOUR IMMATURE, LIKE I USED TO BE, GROW UP
> *



You should grow up just as much as he for fighting with him. Both of you need to shut the fuck up and build something.


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i got to be as immature and as childish in my childhood and injoy it while i can cuz tomorrow is never promised


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 07:47 PM~12245763
> *cant wait to get my 13" supremes :cheezy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:




> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:48 PM~12245769
> *You should grow up just as much as he for fighting with him. Both of you need to shut the fuck up and build something.
> *


IM NOT FIGHTING WITH ANYONE, HES OKAY IN MY BOOKS, HE AGREED THAT HE MADE A MISTAKE, AND IS TRYING TO FIX IT, IM JUST MESSIN WITH HIM, IT HAPPENS TO ALL OF US


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:50 PM~12245779
> *i got to be as immature and as childish in my childhood and injoy it while i can cuz tomorrow is never promised
> *


LOOKING UP QUOTES ON GOOGLE AND USING THEM IN YOUR OWN WORDS I SE.E..... LOL


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 04:47 PM~12245763
> *cant wait to get my 13" supremes :cheezy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



28's :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:50 PM~12245779
> *i got to be as immature and as childish in my childhood and injoy it while i can cuz tomorrow is never promised
> *


Well with that said go here. http://www.noggin.com


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:51 PM~12245792
> *LOOKING UP QUOTES ON GOOGLE AND USING THEM IN YOUR OWN WORDS I SE.E..... LOL
> *



no i really thought of that one no lie


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:51 PM~12245795
> *28's  :biggrin:
> *


fuck 28s


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 24 2008, 04:51 PM~12245801
> *Well with that said go here.    http://www.noggin.com
> *



man i love that site lol J/K


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:51 PM~12245795
> *28's  :biggrin:
> *


FOR THAT IDEA,


----------



## spikekid999

14s are the biggest ill go


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:53 PM~12245817
> *FOR THAT IDEA,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i was jus jokin


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Nov 24 2008, 07:51 PM~12245801-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well with that said go here.    http://www.noggin.com
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 07:52 PM~12245803
> *no i really thought of that one no lie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 07:52 PM~12245805
> *fuck 28s
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INDEED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:53 PM~12245813
> *man i love that site lol J/K
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 06:53 PM~12245817
> *FOR THAT IDEA,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah, im not the one makin 3 screen names :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 07:53 PM~12245818
> *14s are the biggest ill go
> *


uffin:

IF U PUT ANY BIGGER ON YOUR CAR, ITD BE THE NEXT TO GET JUMPED....HAHA


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:54 PM~12245828
> *HAHA
> RIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT
> INDEED
> :scrutinize:
> *



naw i really thought of that one honest to god


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 07:55 PM~12245835
> *nah, im not the one makin 3 screen names :biggrin:
> *


I DIDNT QUOTE YOU ON THAT....HAHA


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:55 PM~12245841
> *naw i really thought of that one honest to god
> *


FOOL, STOP BEING SO DEFENSIVE, ITS ONLY THE NETS, HALF THE TIME WHEN U THINK SOEMONE IS BASHING YOUR OR AOMETHING, ITS ALL JOKES


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 04:55 PM~12245835
> *nah, im not the one makin 3 screen names :biggrin:
> *


whats the big deal wit that i'm the one thats supossed to b acin like a kid not yall grown folk


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 04:56 PM~12245857
> *FOOL, STOP BEING SO DEFENSIVE, ITS ONLY THE NETS, HALF THE TIME WHEN U THINK SOEMONE IS BASHING YOUR OR AOMETHING, ITS ALL JOKES
> *


no i jus dont like them type jokes


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Nov 24 2008, 07:57 PM~12245870-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats the big deal wit that i'm the one thats supossed to b acin like a kid not yall grown folk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:58 PM~12245878
> *no i jus dont like them type jokes
> *


EXACTLY, GROW UP, THEY ARE ' JOKES '


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:57 PM~12245870
> *whats the big deal wit that i'm the one thats supossed to b acin like a kid not yall grown folk
> *


obviously you havent looked here long, once you do some stupid shit like that you gonna get owned A LOT


----------



## twiztedplasticz

an for the record i like 50 cent too


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Nov 24 2008, 08:00 PM~12245915-->
> 
> 
> 
> obviously you havent looked here long, once you do some stupid shit like that you gonna get owned A LOT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 THAT TIME WONT BE THE LAST, BELIEVE THAT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 08:00 PM~12245921
> *an for the record i like 50 cent too
> *


OKAY...


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2008, 05:00 PM~12245915
> *obviously you havent looked here long, once you do some stupid shit like that you gonna get owned A LOT
> *


well if bullin a 13 Y/O floats ur boat have fun


----------



## mademan

fuck take the conversation to instant messengers or something. sick of hearing fools cry, and bitch.
:uh:  


or


post pics of shaved roof 80s fleets :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 24 2008, 08:02 PM~12245938
> *fuck take the conversation to instant messengers or something. sick of hearing fools cry, and bitch.
> :uh:
> or
> post pics of shaved roof 80s fleets  :biggrin:
> *


I LOOKED ON A FEW SITES FOR PICS, NOTHING CAME UP


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 08:04 PM~12245962
> *nice like g-body i got a 78 malibu same body style as that
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## twiztedplasticz

here are some pix when i first got it i'll post pix of what i've done to it tomorrow but here is some for now

in this pic i primered the driver door i was black red and blue










this is b4 i changed the pass. door










and heres the front clip b4 i changed the grill












updated pix tomorrow


----------



## Diamond502

*ANYONE UP FOR SOME YAHOO POOL?

PM ME*


----------



## twiztedplasticz

and i also put a cd player in the cutty and i got 2 pioneer amps and 2 12s and 2 15's going in after i repair the trunk


----------



## twiztedplasticz

got pix of amps 15's and 12's if you wanna c


----------



## Diamond502

POST UP


----------



## twiztedplasticz

iight homie give me a min and i'll get pix of the 15's i thought had piz but i didnt so h/o


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 08:18 PM~12246123
> *iight homie give me a min and i'll get pix of the 15's i thought had piz but i didnt so h/o
> *


STILL WAITING 4 U TO GET ON YAHOO


----------



## twiztedplasticz

y am i gettin on yahoo and pix in a sec


----------



## twiztedplasticz

heres my Fusion 12's u can c the amps on top










heres my 2 amps both Pioneer GM series pix a lil messed up










and heres my MTX Thunder 8000 15's


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 08:26 PM~12246207
> *y am i gettin on yahoo and pix in a sec
> *


I ASKED YOU IF YOU WANTED TO GET ON YAHOO AND PLAY POOL...


----------



## twiztedplasticz

ok well i'm on now


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 08:31 PM~12246266
> *ok well i'm on now
> *


MESSAGE BACK


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 05:32 PM~12246271
> *MESSAGE BACK
> *


i didnt get a message


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 08:34 PM~12246286
> *i didnt get a message
> *


WELL I COPIED WHAT U SAID YOUR NAME WAS, PM ME IT AGAIN, MAKE SURE IT IS RIGHT


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 05:36 PM~12246308
> *WELL I COPIED WHAT U SAID YOUR NAME WAS, PM ME IT AGAIN, MAKE SURE IT IS RIGHT
> *


wats ur S/N i'll IM u


----------



## STREETRACEKING

b/d and twizted seting in a tree k i s s i n g :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:  :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :werd: :no:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 24 2008, 05:42 PM~12246366
> *b/d and twizted seting in a tree k i s s i n g :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:    :rofl:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :no:
> *



whatever u say homie


----------



## Diamond502

JSUT WANTING TO BEAT HIS ASS IN POOL, NO ONE ELSE IS ON....LOL...WONT WORK 4 HIM, SO NO POOL FOR ME TODAY


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:scrutinize: pool r house


----------



## twiztedplasticz

yall see my system i got h/o i'll post pix of da cd player


----------



## twiztedplasticz

iight homie


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 24 2008, 06:54 PM~12247062
> *to get into Dynasty, you gotta show of some skills in plastic...drop me a IM of some photos of what you got homie.
> *



PM sent dont know if the image code worked


----------



## chevy1964

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 24 2008, 06:20 PM~12246706
> *well just considerin i have this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 12"s  in this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW COME U JUST DON'T PUT 4 15" !!!


----------



## Diamond502

I ONCE SAW A ASTRO VAN ON HERE WITH LIKE 12 15S IN THE BACK(COVERED THE WALLS AND TOP)


----------



## mademan

I must have been away when they changed this to the "layitlow.com/everyonesitaroundandtalklikewomenforum" instead of the model forum..... is anyone of you little shits actually building anything?

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 24 2008, 07:17 PM~12247346
> *I must have been away when they changed this to the "layitlow.com/everyonesitaroundandtalklikewomenforum" instead of the model forum..... is anyone of you little shits actually building anything?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a mademan thamrims look good! i got $?


----------



## Diamond502

twiztedplasticz....

uhhhhhhhhhhhhh











:roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/index_8.htm

page 8..3/4 down..you can see pics of my truck in with the rest of the baddest ass cars IN the dirth south.

Check out the last page too..obsessions's cars are the shit man!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 24 2008, 07:17 PM~12247346
> *I must have been away when they changed this to the "layitlow.com/everyonesitaroundandtalklikewomenforum" instead of the model forum.....   is anyone of you little shits actually building anything?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## MARINATE

31 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: CNDYBLU66SS, chato83, southside groovin, julian blea, UCE 94, LUXMAN, modelsbyroni, Tonioseven, SlammdSonoma, BODINE, phat97yukon, lb808, VItreryda, ardunheads, 93FULLSIZE, CHR1S619, dodgerblue62


FULL HOUSE TONIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## SlammdSonoma

im outtie guys... :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea

YA ME TO GOODNIGHT YALL CHECK OUT MY TOPIC LRT ME NO.. :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 24 2008, 10:43 PM~12247667
> *YA ME TO GOODNIGHT YALL CHECK OUT MY TOPIC LRT ME NO.. :biggrin:  :scrutinize:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 07:29 PM~12247507
> *twiztedplasticz....
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


it wasnt even like dat homie dont try play it like aint


----------



## twiztedplasticz

if i created a M.C.C would anyone on here join?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you may wanna try & join one instead of build another one... we just had a disasterous one fall apart cuz lack of knowing what to do with the club...


----------



## twiztedplasticz

did u get my pm?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 05:21 PM~12244302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMFAO!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yup


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 24 2008, 08:37 PM~12248292
> *yup
> *


what u think


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 10:24 PM~12248141
> *if i created a M.C.C would anyone on here join?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

twiztedplasticz is straight gangsta homies...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol


----------



## Diamond502

hold on theres more, let me find them


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i can tell you aint got shit to do...and you obviously DONT BUILD SHIT EITHER


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2008, 12:11 AM~12248694
> *i can tell you aint got shit to do...and you obviously DONT BUILD SHIT EITHER
> *


waiting until i get a camera to build, stocking up on some supplies, cant find nothing


----------



## Waco

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

one of my favorites....


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Nov 24 2008, 11:46 PM~12248402-->
> 
> 
> 
> twiztedplasticz is straight gangsta homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 12:14 AM~12248737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BodyDropped_@Nov 25 2008, 12:16 AM~12248765
> *one of my favorites....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and now hes a blonde..... :uh:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 09:16 PM~12248765
> *one of my favorites....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i was like 10 or 11


----------



## twiztedplasticz

dont matter to me once had a red mohawk too did u miss that one Matt


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 08:16 PM~12248765
> *one of my favorites....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*<span style=\'color:blue\'>"KICKIN IT WITH HIS DOGGS!"</span>*


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Nov 25 2008, 12:24 AM~12248893-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont matter to me once had a red mohawk too  did u miss that one Matt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess so
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Nov 25 2008, 12:25 AM~12248900
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>"KICKIN IT WITH HIS DOGGS!"</span>
> *


lol


----------



## twiztedplasticz

the black and brown one is a rottie mix the one in my lap is a cocker spaniel and the one rite beside me is a beagle mix i also have a chow mix and a boxer mix


----------



## Diamond502

no more than one of each bred in F TOWN?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 09:17 PM~12248783
> *and now hes a blonde..... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtflol........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tham dogs :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 09:34 PM~12249028
> *no more than one of each bred in F TOWN?
> *


we got pleny dogs here my neighbor has 2 pitts


----------



## Diamond502

good for him, why dont you and your posse get one


----------



## twiztedplasticz

my mom dont like em


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 25 2008, 12:57 AM~12249422
> *my mom dont like me
> *


:cheesy:

I SEE WHY


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 09:58 PM~12249443
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I SEE WHY
> *


i meant pittbulls asshole


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 25 2008, 01:10 AM~12249659
> *i meant pittbulls asshole
> *


WELL SORRY, BUT U SAID MY MOM DOESNT LIKE ME


----------



## mademan

was goin through my other comp and found this pic from when I picked up the caddy i bought off ebay...

had to drive 11 hours to get it. Came through Drumhellar on the way home and took a pic of the Dinosaur stepping on it, lmao


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 24 2008, 11:30 PM~12250637
> *was goin through my other comp and found this pic from when I picked up the caddy i bought off ebay...
> 
> had to drive 11 hours to get it. Came through Drumhellar on the way home and took a pic of the Dinosaur stepping on it, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!!! aint that wer they film that PEE-WEE Herman movie???? :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:34 PM~12250664
> *Nice!!! aint that wer they film that PEE-WEE Herman movie???? :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 25 2008, 12:18 AM~12248792
> *man i was like 10 or 11
> *


then how old are you


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i'm 13 now


----------



## twiztedplasticz

anybody know what color the hemi is in a 06 chysler 300C?


----------



## spikekid999

black, like the motors in any new car


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 10:10 AM~12253197
> *black, like the motors in any new car
> *


thnx


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 24 2008, 11:30 PM~12250637
> *was goin through my other comp and found this pic from when I picked up the caddy i bought off ebay...
> 
> had to drive 11 hours to get it. Came through Drumhellar on the way home and took a pic of the Dinosaur stepping on it, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like T-Rex is shittin out a palm tree as well..LOL


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 24 2008, 08:17 PM~12247346
> *I must have been away when they changed this to the "layitlow.com/everyonesitaroundandtalklikewomenforum" instead of the model forum..... is anyone of you little shits actually building anything?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see a lac lifted on some 26's :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 25 2008, 06:39 PM~12257054
> *i see a lac lifted on some 26's :cheesy:
> *


yeah I was messing with it. probly not gona happen...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 24 2008, 09:17 PM~12247346
> *I must have been away when they changed this to the "layitlow.com/everyonesitaroundandtalklikewomenforum" instead of the model forum..... is anyone of you little shits actually building anything?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


c'mon bro, get that hearse done already :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2008, 08:46 PM~12257109
> *yeah I was messing with it. probly not gona happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that looks bad as fawk! but would look better on spokes tho


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 25 2008, 06:47 PM~12257119
> *c'mon bro, get that hearse done already  :biggrin:
> *


im tryin!!

probly gonna end up selling the vert.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2008, 07:48 PM~12257136
> *im tryin!!
> 
> probly gonna end up selling the vert.
> *


you get that ambulance from rick?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2008, 06:48 PM~12257136
> *im tryin!!
> 
> probly gonna end up selling the vert.
> *


how much :dunno:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 25 2008, 06:50 PM~12257155
> *you get that ambulance from rick?
> *


someone else beat me to it! im still tryin to track one down !


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2008, 06:47 PM~12257129
> *that looks bad as fawk! but would look better on spokes tho
> *


as much as i love big wheels i agree


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 25 2008, 08:51 PM~12257169
> *how much :dunno:
> *




X-2


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2008, 07:51 PM~12257170
> *someone else beat me to it! im still tryin to track one down !
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/JO-HAN-FIRE-AMBULANCE-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/JO-HAN-Fire-Rescue-Cad...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mademan




----------



## SlammdSonoma

clean lookin paint job....i gotta learn to do patterns soon...the more i look at em, the more they intimidate the hell out of me!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 badass lac


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2008, 06:06 PM~12257317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah, that looks MUCH better!


----------



## stilldownivlife

X-2 :yes:


that paint is badass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*WHO HAD THE PICTURES OF THE 1950 P/U'S UNDIES SHOWIING HOW THE CYLINDER SET UPS WERE??? *


----------



## twiztedplasticz

here is what left of my 383


----------



## spikekid999

well the bird isnt gonna fly  

i got there today and pulled some parts so they wouldnt get broke upon landing, and my homie mom came out before she went to work and said that his dad said not to drive it cuz they need the motor and tranny and doesnt want us blowin up the motor cuz the rear main leaks like a motherfucker,,,im hella pissed :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa

I'm telling you, save the t-top glass and the t-frame if you can.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 26 2008, 05:03 PM~12266970
> *here is what left of my 383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why didnt u take the tranny out? itd been easier..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wow !!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 26 2008, 06:21 PM~12267113
> *I'm telling you, save the t-top glass and the t-frame if you can.
> *


we are and try sellin em


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2008, 04:23 PM~12267154
> *why didnt u take the tranny out? itd been easier..
> *


naw it acutally only took like an hour and a half to get everything off and get it out it was pretty easy as for the tranny we r jus gonna put a motor in it this weekend so we didnt rele need the tranny out


----------



## twiztedplasticz

i think there was more of the motor in the oil pan than there was on the block lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 26 2008, 05:53 PM~12266901
> *WHO HAD THE PICTURES OF THE 1950 P/U'S UNDIES SHOWIING HOW THE CYLINDER SET UPS WERE???
> *


----------



## MARINATE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY FELLOW MODEL BUILDERS.....M.C.B.A #1 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 26 2008, 08:24 PM~12268271
> *i think there was more of the motor in the oil pan than there was on the block lol
> *


we had a motor like that. we bought a 83 or so chrysler 5th avenue, when we started it after we bought it the whole dash and everything shook. so we towed it home and started it up and my dad put the pedal to the floor to try n blow it up, the belts squealed and the motor died, my dad turned the fan backwards and it fired right up again. after we pulled the motor out there were pushrod stickin out of the oil pan. pulled the pan and there were piston pieces, rings, and connectiong rods and push rods all layin in the bottom. looked up the cylinders and one of the pistons was actually wedged sideways in the cylinder, how it still ran is a shock


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2008, 10:56 PM~12269757
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY FELLOW MODEL BUILDERS.....M.C.B.A #1 :biggrin:
> *


#2


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2008, 10:00 PM~12269792
> *#2
> *


WHAT UP ***********!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just fixin to leave work and start the food for tommrow !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2008, 10:03 PM~12269817
> *Just  fixin  to  leave  work  and  start  the  food  for  tommrow  !
> *


WORK? DAM LIKE THAT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hoilday ! Got to get the store's stocked for that last minute item to complete the turkey dinner ! I 'm punching out in 10 mins. I'll be on the road for an hour then off till 5 pm Saturday !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2008, 10:10 PM~12269912
> *Hoilday  !  Got  to  get  the  store's  stocked  for  that  last  minute  item  to  complete  the  turkey  dinner !  I 'm  punching  out  in  10  mins.  I'll  be  on the  road  for  an  hour  then  off  till  5 pm  Saturday !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wave: happy turkey day guys


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2008, 08:56 PM~12269757
> *X 3*


----------



## Diamond502

_*HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL, I HOPE THE FAMILY IS GOOD AND EVERYTHING ELSE IS GOOD, HAVE FUN, BE SAFE, AND HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!*_


----------



## Pokey

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone!* (except for all you whiny bitches, you know who you are)


----------



## stilldownivlife

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 26 2008, 10:04 PM~12270528
> *Happy Thanksgiving everyone! (except for all you whiny bitches, you know who you are)
> *


 :tears: :ugh:


----------



## CHR1S619

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 27 2008, 01:04 AM~12270528
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY PEOPLE</span>
> 
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 26 2008, 07:56 PM~12271065
> *:tears:  :ugh:
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^

:roflmao: admitted whiny bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Happy Thanksgiving Guys.


----------



## Project59

Crazy shit!!!  :0 

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...magnapinna.html


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 27 2008, 12:35 AM~12272183
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> :roflmao: admitted whiny bitch  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## mademan

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: youcantfademe

sup?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 27 2008, 02:18 AM~12272864
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: youcantfademe
> 
> sup?
> *


shit


----------



## mademan

damn!

I cant sleep. just sketchin away here. cant paint too cold. migh as well draw, lmao


----------



## youcantfademe

paint in the kitchen , thats what i do when its cold out....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 27 2008, 04:10 AM~12273000
> *paint in the kitchen , thats what i do when its cold out....
> *


cant! m currently renting the basement from my parents.... mother has a daycare.

plus HOK is was , way to crazy to paint in the house.


----------



## youcantfademe

that could put a damper on painting.....


----------



## youcantfademe

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: youcantfademe
  nobody has anything better to do at 4 am then sleep?


----------



## mademan

im still up! awake as hell.
planning my next build

my "300c sport coupe"


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 looks good homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

anybody have the web sit for the model parts box? ive searched and cant find shit!


and i know ive seen someone posted it up once or twice


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 12:19 PM~12275444
> *anybody have the web sit for the model parts box? ive searched and cant find shit!
> and i know ive seen someone posted it up once or twice
> *


we have one here . i know ldc ther supose to be one


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 02:19 PM~12275444
> *anybody have the web sit for the model parts box? ive searched and cant find shit!
> and i know ive seen someone posted it up once or twice
> *


this one???????
http://www.thepartsbox.com/


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2008, 03:24 PM~12275487
> *we have one here . i know ldc ther supose to be one
> *




naw bro thats a parts pass............... there is a web site called the parts box or model parts box or some shit like that, ive tried searchin and cant find shit .


i think it was bodydropped that posted it up before, not really sure tho :dunno: 


i went on the site and didnt save to favs.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 27 2008, 03:29 PM~12275547
> *this one???????
> http://www.thepartsbox.com/
> *



thats the one................... your the man bro!



thanks


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 02:32 PM~12275573
> *thats the one................... your the man bro!
> thanks
> *


i got it bookmarked............along with just about every other aftermarket site there is, if you need one just let me know, chances are good that i have it


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2008, 08:59 PM~12269776
> *we had a motor like that. we bought a 83 or so chrysler 5th avenue, when we started it after we bought it the whole dash and everything shook. so we towed it home and started it up and my dad put the pedal to the floor to try n blow it up, the belts squealed and the motor died, my dad turned the fan backwards and it fired right up again. after we pulled the motor out there were pushrod stickin out of the oil pan. pulled the pan and there were piston pieces, rings, and connectiong rods and push rods all layin in the bottom. looked up the cylinders and one of the pistons was actually wedged sideways in the cylinder, how it still ran is a shock
> *


thats the same thing that happen here we bought it and we got it here and my dad started it it ran loud as hell and we heard a big thunk and he got it started again and heard the same thing and yesterday after we got it out the oil pan had a hole in it and when we pulled it off there were rod caps peices of the crank springs it was basicly the whole bottom of the moter my dad said he jus couldnt figure out how we got it started in that condition but i only need the top of the motor and its all good so i'm ok


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 27 2008, 03:32 PM~12276754
> *thats the same thing that happen here we bought it and we got it here and my dad started it it ran loud as hell and we heard a big thunk and he got it started again and heard the same thing and yesterday after we got it out the oil pan had a hole in it and when we pulled it off there were rod caps peices of the crank springs it was basicly the whole bottom of the moter my dad said he jus couldnt figure out how we got it started in that condition but i only need the top of the motor and its all good so i'm ok
> *


I hate it when people write a whole damn sentence without punctuation.


----------



## CHR1S619

HE WAS IN A RUSH :dunno: :dunno: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 27 2008, 04:25 PM~12277090
> *I hate it when people write a whole damn sentence without punctuation.
> *


sorry but i was in a rush


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 27 2008, 07:13 PM~12277285
> *sorry but i was in a rush
> *


if you were in a rush why did you bother postin basically the EXACT SAME THING someone else did???


----------



## twiztedplasticz

hummmmm.............. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 27 2008, 04:28 PM~12277101
> *HE WAS IN A RUSH :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It would have taken him maybe an extra 4 or 5 seconds to add punctuation. Sorry, I'm full of turkey and cranky as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 27 2008, 05:54 PM~12277482
> *It would have taken him maybe an extra 4 or 5 seconds to add punctuation. Sorry, I'm full of turkey and cranky as hell. :biggrin:
> *


lol, my bad Pokey.


----------



## twiztedplasticz

well wen i wasnt eating turkey or talkin to family i got some building done.this is one i am buildin for the build-off (i'm most likely gonna lose) wit CNDYBLU66SS. i had it painted but it was messed up so i sanded it down and primered it. i got all the interior glued together and i gotta paint the engine but its together heres a pic of the body chasis and wheels (would've made a build topic but dont have enough done to put in it)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 27 2008, 03:35 PM~12275593
> *i got it bookmarked............along with just about every other aftermarket site there is, if you need one just let me know, chances are good that i have it
> *




 thanks homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

TO : ((twiztedplasticz)) WHEN YOUR PRIMING A MODEL YOU NEED TO STAND NOT SO CLOSE TO THE MODEL AND TRY TO USE A GOOD PRIMER AS WELL SOME PRIMERS DRY STICKEY SOME DRY PERFECT TO WHERE YOU COULD SEE ALL THE CARS details ... CUZ FROM WHAT I SEE YOU GOT SOME BUBBLES AND DRIPS GOING DOWN ON THAT MUSTANG


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 27 2008, 07:59 PM~12278273
> *TO : ((twiztedplasticz)) WHEN YOUR PRIMING A MODEL YOU NEED TO STAND NOT SO CLOSE TO THE MODEL AND TRY TO USE A GOOD PRIMER AS WELL SOME PRIMERS DRY STICKEY SOME DRY PERFECT TO WHERE YOU COULD SEE ALL THE CARS details ... CUZ FROM WHAT I SEE YOU GOT SOME BUBBLES AND DRIPS GOING DOWN ON THAT MUSTANG
> *


yea man the primer i got is bad plus i aint a master at paintin not by a long shot so those to things deff. dont mix and since we're talkin bout primer whats the better kinds to use cuz i jus use some dollor junk from the dollor store :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 27 2008, 05:54 PM~12277482
> *It would have taken him maybe an extra 4 or 5 seconds to add punctuation. Sorry, I'm full of turkey and cranky as hell. :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lol i stayed home and cooked burittos for thanksgiving. i must be the black sheep of the family.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 27 2008, 11:04 PM~12278314
> *yea man the primer i got is bad plus i aint a master at paintin not by a long shot so those to things deff. dont mix and since we're talkin bout primer whats the better kinds to use cuz i jus use some dollor junk from the dollor store :thumbsdown:
> *




dupli-color primer and fillers work real good!

its what i use


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and me!


----------



## mademan

I use tan 1k filler primer from the auto paint supply store. its like 9.00 a can (canadian, so probly cheaper in the states) and its compatible with all paints.

then I wetsand the hell out of it, before I lay my first color coat. = smooth paint!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 09:42 PM~12278908
> *dupli-color primer and fillers work real good!
> 
> its what i use
> *





> and me!
> [/quo me 3 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 28 2008, 12:48 AM~12278943
> *I use tan 1k filler primer from the auto paint supply store. its like 9.00 a can (canadian, so probly cheaper in the states) and its compatible with all paints.
> 
> then I wetsand the hell out of it, before I lay my first color coat. = smooth paint!
> *



i think thats a big thing most people dont do , is wetsand there primer  

your paint is only as good as whats underneath it


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 11:23 PM~12279158
> *i think thats a big thing most people dont do , is wetsand there primer
> 
> your paint is only as good as whats underneath it
> *


its all in the prep work! the paint lays as smooth as whats under it, you got that right.


----------



## spikekid999

i use the 99 cent walmart shit and sand it before 1st color coat


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 10:23 PM~12279158
> *i think thats a big thing most people dont do , is wetsand there primer
> 
> your paint is only as good as whats underneath it
> *


I DO!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 28 2008, 01:32 AM~12279216
> *i use the 99 cent walmart shit and sand it before 1st color coat
> *



add some 2000 grit sand paper and some water, and your shit will look like glass


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 28 2008, 01:26 AM~12279177
> *its all in the prep work! the paint lays as smooth as whats under it, you got that right.
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 20 2008, 09:56 PM~12215979
> *like 15,000 gallon.....its built in the wall   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  stretching from one side of the the hall to the other and from top to bottom
> *












pics cuz it happend


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 28 2008, 08:53 PM~12285008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## imfamous56

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 27 2008, 01:41 AM~12272687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have that sticker hahaha


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## STREETRACEKING

dont have shit 2 do :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 29 2008, 04:57 PM~12289111
> *dont have shit 2 do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you got PLENTY to do...............GET TO WORK 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty

:|


----------



## low4oshow

:| :wave:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

stell ant got shit 2 do

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol,you a fool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

she wont lat me take nomore :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:twak: uffin:


----------



## lb808

http://media1.break.com/nt/uploads/dc/dc49...ee64e370ddc.wmv

Now this is fuckin FUNNY.

http://media1.break.com/nt/uploads/d1/d1e6...f46b7a112c1.wmv


----------



## BODINE

lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 30 2008, 03:10 AM~12292747
> *http://media1.break.com/nt/uploads/dc/dc49...ee64e370ddc.wmv
> 
> Now this is fuckin FUNNY.
> 
> http://media1.break.com/nt/uploads/d1/d1e6...f46b7a112c1.wmv
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]

man we need the night crew thread back


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 29 2008, 03:36 PM~12290311
> *she wont lat me take nomore :biggrin:
> *


who? your myspace friend? :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 12:49 AM~12292931
> *who? your myspace friend?  :uh:
> *


u would like har 2 b a myspace hoe but no shes my r e a l down 4 me bitch a k a myold lady u ant bean looking at theass pics i post its the same ass all day long....


----------



## low4oshow

:| :nicoderm:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what it do low /i guss he think im playing games i c igot 2 put a model on that ass so he wont think im playing :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

write somthin on a sheet of paper and put it next to it. :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 29 2008, 10:01 PM~12292984
> *what it do low /i guss he think im playing games i c igot 2 put a model on that ass so he wont think im playing :biggrin:
> *


your sister??? :0 :0 :0 



























jk man  stop posting that shit in here..... KIDS like low4oshow in here


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

wtf :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE

post the 1st pic out of any photo fold on your PC


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 29 2008, 10:12 PM~12293031
> *wtf :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


your mom kno u still on the comp at 3 am? :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 04:13 AM~12293034
> *your mom kno u still on the comp at 3 am?  :scrutinize:
> *


do yours?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 29 2008, 10:16 PM~12293051
> *do yours?
> *


----------



## low4oshow

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12293102 
:barf:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Nov 30 2008, 01:09 AM~12293018-->
> 
> 
> 
> write somthin on a sheet of paper and put it next to it. :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will do some time
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 01:10 AM~12293025
> *your sister???  :0  :0  :0
> jk man   stop posting that shit in here..... KIDS like low4oshow in here
> *


 i cant but i will try :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

do you ever go to the off topic section of lil?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 30 2008, 01:39 AM~12293128
> *do you ever go to the off topic section of lil?
> *


ant this the off topic


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2008, 01:12 AM~12293032
> *post the 1st pic out of any photo fold on your PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok heres my shot of a monte i built....


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 30 2008, 12:14 PM~12293901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a nice fukkin car


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2008, 11:00 AM~12294099
> *that's a nice fukkin car
> *


it was.... they wrecked it while driving with the doors open......


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07powj1mhZI


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 30 2008, 01:02 PM~12294115
> *it was.... they wrecked it while driving with the doors open......
> *


fukkin dumbasses


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2008, 12:37 PM~12294324
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07powj1mhZI
> *


 :barf: :0


----------



## youcantfademe

some asshole rear ended a car in oncoming traffic pushing them into my lane..... swerved to miss the car and caught a light pole.....    so much for factory sheetmetal and paint.... spent 250 today on parts and havent even got the winshield or bumper yet but thats the price you pay when you dont want chineese repop parts..........


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 30 2008, 08:44 PM~12296753
> *some asshole rear ended a car in oncoming traffic pushing them into my lane..... swerved to miss the car and caught a light pole.....        so much for factory sheetmetal and paint.... spent 250 today on parts and havent even got the winshield or bumper yet but thats the price you pay when you dont want chineese repop parts..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HILLBILLY DELUXE LOL, just playin bro, what is that, a 72?


----------



## youcantfademe

71 chevy longhorn , 3/4 ton , fact a/c, power brakes , power steering , padded dash , woodgrain wheel , longhorn 8.5 ft wood floor bed , low miles....  was plannign on paintong it in the spring, guess its gonna be a litle sooner....


----------



## chevy1964

ANYBODY HAVE COOL PICS OF A 1989 DODGE RAM D-100!


----------



## undead white boy

one of the few 50 cent songs i like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG3tb-12gzk


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Nov 24 2008, 11:16 PM~12248765-->
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorites....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 11:34 PM~12249017
> *the black and brown one is a rottie mix the one in my lap is a cocker spaniel and the one rite beside me is a beagle mix i also have a chow mix and a boxer mix
> *



we can see that, and thats funny :roflmao: :roflmao: i had a cousin like that, besides didnt have the dogs


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 1 2008, 05:11 PM~12303275
> *
> *


:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## chevy1964

ANYBODY GOT BETTAS !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

had one back in the day


----------



## _Bandido_

Not as good as some of the ones I see on here but here are some of mine :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Dec 1 2008, 05:37 PM~12305277
> *ANYBODY GOT BETTAS !
> *


i have 4
one is worth $70 and i got it for $13
its a pearl white moon betta


----------



## chevy1964

PICS, WERE DID U BUY IT !


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Dec 1 2008, 09:07 PM~12307644
> *PICS, WERE DID U BUY IT !
> *


get them tomorrow
i got it at petco seen it looked cool so i got it then i found out what it was and almost shit my pants when i seen the regular price on them


----------



## spikekid999

got me a set of 13x6 reverse supremes :cheesy: 

















gotta love that dish :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whos built the longest dually? Im just tryin to get a length idea... :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2008, 12:30 AM~12321042
> *got me a set of 13x6 reverse supremes :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love that dish :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE I HAD A 71 DODGE DEMON


----------



## DA_SQUID

a little update on the biike before i tear it down for next years frame.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
View My Video


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 3 2008, 12:45 PM~12322937
> *a little update on the biike before i tear it down for next years frame.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> View My Video
> *




thats bad as fuck! i wanna see the rest of the bike


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Dec 3 2008, 08:45 AM~12322937-->
> 
> 
> 
> a little update on the biike before i tear it down for next years frame.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> View My Video
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Dec 3 2008, 12:09 PM~12324607
> *thats bad as fuck! i wanna see the rest of the bike
> *



x2


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 3 2008, 09:49 AM~12322175
> *NICE RIDE I HAD A 71 DODGE DEMON
> *


thanks bro, any pics of your old demon?


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2008, 04:14 PM~12326288
> *thanks bro, any pics of your old demon?
> *


i have some at my pops house ill post some tomarrow  it hade old school baby moons its still here in albuquerque but just cant find it id liketo buy it back :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

i almost bought a set of baby moons for $400, but i decided not to cuz for that price i could buy somethin that i actually wanted, then i got the supremes


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2008, 02:30 AM~12321042
> *got me a set of 13x6 reverse supremes :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love that dish :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: that looks DOPE :thumbsup: 

now go hose that thing down before they rust out :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie, i just put em on for that day. one has a bad valve stem so i gotta fix that, and i got them stored in my shed while i got the car parked for the winter


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2008, 06:09 PM~12327283
> *i almost bought a set of baby moons for $400, but i decided not to cuz for that price i could buy somethin that i actually wanted, then i got the supremes
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

can anyone in here do photoshop? i need to see these rims on the dart :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505

LET ME NO IF YOU GET RID OF YOUR 13-6


----------



## spikekid999

sorry, dont plan on gettin rid of em


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2008, 10:32 PM~12330597
> *can anyone in here do photoshop? i need to see these rims on the dart :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Dec 4 2008, 06:58 PM~12337808
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


supremes look better :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

much better!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2008, 11:32 PM~12330597
> *can anyone in here do photoshop? i need to see these rims on the dart :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey btw how much did u pay for them supremes? im starting to like supremes over all..


----------



## spikekid999

i payed $450 for em, but they arnt in the best condition, good enough for a street car though


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my dad's got a set of cragar star wire wheels for sale with new rubber for $750...they looks cool, just not on a big assed 63 galaxie convertible.

heres a link to what the look like. I think he probably drove maybe 500 miles with them before he got a set of torq-thrust.

http://www.cragarwheel.com/images/products...tarwire-big.jpg


----------



## spikekid999

those are badass, i like the looks of em better then the trus i can get, what size are his? the homie i got the supremes from has a 64 drop top galaxie and he's puttin 14x7 standard supremes on it cuz reverse wont fit. he also got them trus for it, but his wife dont like em :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i believe they are 15"s thats what his torq-thrusts are...still not bad for those rims. Hes been trying to get rid of em for quite awhile now. He didnt like them, cuz getting into the nut to take them off was literally impossible to get to, plus with the rear tire 1/2 way tucked up under the body, it was a serious battle to get em on & off.


----------



## spikekid999

too big


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, thats why its hard to sell em to lowrider guys..they want the 13" factor on their car...


----------



## spikekid999

ya, biggest ill go is 14s


----------



## chevy1964

ANYBODY HAS CUSTOM FISHING RODS!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 5 2008, 04:38 PM~12346945
> *ya, biggest ill go is 14s
> *


14... the only way to go! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Dec 5 2008, 05:13 PM~12347245
> *ANYBODY HAS CUSTOM  FISHING RODS!
> *


...I has no fishing rods! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 5 2008, 06:16 PM~12347273
> *...I has no fishing rods!  :biggrin:
> *


I has fishing rod, no custom, not been used in MANY, MANY moon. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

fishin poles dont come with wheels, so i HAS no fishin rods


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 5 2008, 06:15 PM~12347261
> *14... the only way to go!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :no: 13s :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Ricers-...unny_164620.htm

:roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 5 2008, 09:33 PM~12350105
> *:no: 13s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 6 2008, 02:28 AM~12351406
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna send em to me for x-mas :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 6 2008, 12:34 AM~12351429
> *gonna send em to me for x-mas :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'LL THINK ABOUT IT :no:


----------



## spikekid999

damn


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 6 2008, 12:47 AM~12351493
> *damn
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 6 2008, 02:48 AM~12351500
> *:biggrin:
> *


i was workin on this, but now i gotta find a set of supremes for when i start workin on it again


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 5 2008, 10:33 PM~12350105
> *:no: 13s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13inch supremes :thumbsdown: 14inch supremes :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2008, 03:27 AM~12351655
> *13inch supremes :thumbsdown:  14inch supremes :thumbsup:
> *


what size tires you runnin? my 14" wires looked too big on the dart, but then again it aint nearly as bug as your caddy


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 6 2008, 01:09 AM~12351596
> *i was workin on this, but now i gotta find a set of supremes for when i start workin on it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's cool. well if i don't use them soon, ill hook you up


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 6 2008, 02:30 AM~12351665
> *what size tires you runnin? my 14" wires looked too big on the dart, but then again it aint nearly as bug as your caddy
> *


premium sport 5.20-14!
5.78 inches wide 24.3 inches tall!

thats OG right thur


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 6 2008, 01:30 AM~12351665
> *what size tires you runnin? my 14" wires looked too big on the dart, but then again it aint nearly as bug as your caddy
> *


get 175-70 14's.....


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 5 2008, 11:22 PM~12351381
> *http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Ricers-...unny_164620.htm
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Dec 6 2008, 03:44 AM~12351707-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's cool. well if i don't use them soon, ill hook you up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Dec 6 2008, 09:57 AM~12352161
> *get 175-70 14's.....
> *


wires wont be run on the dart anymore now that i got the supremes for it


----------



## LUXMAN

:happysad: MAN IM TRYIN NOT TO THINK ABOUT IT,...BUT I CANT HELP BUT TO BE SAD :nosad: MY BUDDY DARYL GOT SHOT TO DEATH YESTERDAY, NOT TOO FAR FROM MY HOUSE :uh:  :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :banghead: I GUESS YOU CANT EVEN WALK DOWN HE FUCKIN STREET ANYMOREIN L.A.......DUDE DIDNT EVEN GANGBANG AND NEVER HURT NOBODY!!!!!


:angry: IM REALLY READY TO LEAVE THIS PLACE I'VE CALLED HOME SINCE I WAS BORN HERE :uh: TOO MUCH GOIN' ON IN THE CITY!!! I THINK IM GONNA MOVE TO THE BURBS AND GO THROW ROCKS AT ANIMALS OR SUMTHIN :dunno: :nosad: 





R.I.P. ""D-MONEY"" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BA AT PEACE MY *****, THE STRUGGLE CONTINUES... :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

may he rest in peace homie. just know man he is amongst a man that loves all and hates not one no matter what homie keep your head up man.


----------



## [email protected]

damn lux................. sorry for your lose bro................... keep your head up







:angel: :angel:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 6 2008, 10:07 PM~12357060
> *damn lux................. sorry for your lose bro................... keep your head up
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


X 2 homie RIP to your homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Dec 6 2008, 09:02 AM~12352467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



^^funny shit.

Sorry to hear bout that lux...come on over to the east side...we dont do that kinda fucked up crime here.


----------



## BiggC




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 10:32 PM~12357277
> *^^funny shit.
> 
> Sorry to hear bout that lux...come on over to the east side...we dont do that kinda fucked up crime here.
> *



 thanx guys for real,....  

you know its funny Slammed... I was just talkin to my close friend who is about to move and I just might go with them to down to GA, I think he said alfaretta or sumthin like that :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^ u gotta be kiddin me... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 6 2008, 11:39 PM~12357334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha " glue the hood shut" lol I just did that wth my big body 1/4 vynil top.

body was too fuggin warped to straighten out without glueing it shut.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alpharetta, yeah thats a kickin ass cool place to live..my V.P. of my car club lives over there..very safe & and collected community. Right down the road from the ferrari dealership


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 6 2008, 10:39 PM~12357334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: I NEEDED THAT LAUGH


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 7 2008, 12:39 AM~12357334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"paint bodies with a Q-tip "

sorry to hear bout your boi Lux, keep yo head up homie


----------



## AJ128

SORRY ABOUT YOUR HOMIE LUX


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

omfg for a second there i was reading the book cover like what the fuck is this (paint a car with a q tip ) I WAS LIKE I GOTTA SEE THIS the i looked at the rest and i was like uhhhhhh ok hahhh that shit had me for a min ....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

ok i no i no im 22 but i just hadda have one i just hadda lmao :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 7 2008, 12:16 AM~12357606
> *ok i no i no im 22 but i just hadda have one i just hadda lmao  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol nice bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

ill show you the red ring of death you piece of shit









:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## customcoupe68

WERD


----------



## youcantfademe

stopped in a place out in the country i known about for some years now .... :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 7 2008, 12:16 AM~12357606
> *ok i no i no im 22 but i just hadda have one i just hadda lmao  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf is it?


----------



## youcantfademe

spikekid this i took just for you ..... :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 7 2008, 12:40 AM~12357783
> *wtf is it?
> *



maybach hood emblem


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2008, 11:40 PM~12357783
> *wtf is it?
> *












something off this


----------



## customcoupe68

cool pics homie!!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 7 2008, 12:54 AM~12357873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something off this
> *



going by the weathering on the emblem, i doubt its that model, probley a maybach 57 if anything


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

someone was making a hide away license plate on the bed of there pickup truck that slides up and down who was it does anybody know ????


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Dec 7 2008, 01:42 AM~12357796-->
> 
> 
> 
> spikekid this i took just for you ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: thanks bro
> 
> bet you didnt know this was a dodge too :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Dec 7 2008, 01:40 AM~12357782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

nope i didnt , i just knew they were cool , i plan on making a return trip to rescue a few of those soon...... *cough the 59 bel air *cough.....


----------



## airbrushmaster

I WANT TO KNOW WERE THATS AT... I WANT A FEW OF THEM CARS...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 7 2008, 04:07 PM~12361014
> *I WANT TO KNOW WERE THATS AT... I WANT A FEW OF THEM CARS...
> *


:nono: IM HOARDING , IM SURE THEY WILL STILL BE THERE , THEY HAVENT MOVED ANYTHING IN 13 YEAES THAT I KNOW OF..... IM DRAGGING A FEW BACK IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS TO PART OUT , I HAVE BEEN RUNNNG LOW ON PARTS TO SELL.... I WILL TELL YOU THIS MUCH IS BY THE IOWA MISSOURI BORDER.....


----------



## airbrushmaster

LOL IS THAT A 66 GALAXIE 500...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i spied a 64 galaxie & a 57 fairlane hardtop id love to work over.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 7 2008, 04:33 PM~12361199
> *LOL IS THAT A 66 GALAXIE 500...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like it..i used to have one


----------



## youcantfademe

59 IS GOING FOR 450 , IM GETTING THE 66 FOR 300


----------



## airbrushmaster

I HAVE A 66 GALAXIE NOW MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN A FEW PARTS...


----------



## airbrushmaster

ILL GIVE YOU 500 IF YOU DELIVER IT TO ME IN CALI...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 7 2008, 04:41 PM~12361248
> *ILL GIVE YOU 500 IF YOU DELIVER IT TO ME IN CALI...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I MIGHT COULD SHIP YA SOME PARTS , ILL GRAB MORE FORD PICS WHEN I GO BACK UP..... :cheesy:


----------



## airbrushmaster

LOL YEA TAKE ALOT OF PICS OF TAT GALAXIE YOU MIGHT MAKE SOME MONEY IF I NEED THE PARTS....


----------



## spikekid999

get more pics of that aspen/volare when you go back


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 7 2008, 12:40 AM~12357782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




what does that say on the rear quarter panel?!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 7 2008, 12:40 AM~12357782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oops i meant this one


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:15 PM~12361461
> *oops i meant this one
> *


belair


----------



## SlammdSonoma

4 door bel air?


----------



## spikekid999

yeah, all the 4 door versions of the impalas were called belairs

im not even a chevy guy and i know this :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Dec 7 2008, 05:09 PM~12361410-->
> 
> 
> 
> get more pics of that aspen/volare when you go back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fo shizzle
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Dec 7 2008, 05:26 PM~12361526
> *yeah, all the 4 door versions of the impalas were called belairs
> 
> im not even a chevy guy and i know this :uh:
> *


nope thats wrong, you had biscaynes , which were the ultra base model , the bel air , that was a little nicer , impala sedans , impala sport coupes, and impala verts..... the top of the line models......  impalas were 4 doors , look at the pic above of the 60 , its a 4 door.....


----------



## customcoupe68

yeah my pops collects real 57s and during those years, you had all the 150's and 210's then belairs were the top of the list, i think


----------



## customcoupe68

so im guessing, that is the Nicest 4 door was the 4 door belair


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 05:34 PM~12361596
> *so im guessing, that is the Nicest 4 door was the 4 door belair
> *


it would have been the impala sport sedan , model 1839


----------



## customcoupe68

awesome. scratch the 4 doors though 


:barf:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:40 PM~12361654
> *awesome.    scratch the 4 doors though
> :barf:
> *


whats wrong with 4 doors? :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

2 doors 2 many!


----------



## customcoupe68

dont get me wrong, i own a 57 4 door...and thats one of the reasons i dont drive it LOL


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 7 2008, 06:43 PM~12361681
> *whats wrong with 4 doors? :biggrin:
> *


4 doors are parts cars!


.... except some newer 4 doors (ex. big bodies, sts, lincs, etc.)


----------



## customcoupe68

lol word


----------



## spikekid999

four does for more hoes :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 06:49 PM~12361741
> *dont get me wrong, i own a 57 4 door...and thats one of the reasons i dont drive it LOL
> *



proof to save the future hassle..


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 7 2008, 07:00 PM~12361851
> *four does for more hoes :biggrin:
> *




lol yeha i guess thats true..


----------



## customcoupe68

my homies caprice on 24's with and without skirts


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 07:06 PM~12361892
> *my homies caprice on 24's with and without skirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^ cough*gayasfuck*cough


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 7 2008, 06:26 PM~12362068
> *^ cough*gayasfuck*cough
> *


i didnt want to be the one to say it.....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 7 2008, 07:32 PM~12362122
> *i didnt want to be the one to say it.....
> *


im not so nice... if it looks like shit, im not gonna candy coat it.

wish I hadnt sold my 68 custom coupe!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 7 2008, 06:33 PM~12362137
> *.
> 
> wish I hadnt sold my 68 custom coupe!
> *


me either.....


----------



## mademan

heres my buddies 67 skylark "mobsled"

before paint 
















after some black pearl....










he rolls all black... murderd out


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 7 2008, 07:44 PM~12362240
> *heres my buddies 67 skylark "mobsled"
> 
> before paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after some black pearl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he rolls all black... murderd out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




cool trike


----------



## customcoupe68

that joint rough as hell..


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## customcoupe68

heres a skylark i thought you would like..










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

too goddamn high. like 20s or even 22s can look decent on a car.... if its the right hight.!


wheels can make or break a car... and those all look like shit.


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## mademan

^ now that is nice!


----------



## customcoupe68

over seas


----------



## customcoupe68

this dude is from saudiarabia


----------



## customcoupe68

this dude is from Saudi also..









he has a 76 chevy on 26"s WITH hydralics....dude hop's


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what a dumbass....why would ya wanna try and hop with 26's...ur just askin to break a wheel off. Plus it looks really stupid!


----------



## customcoupe68

lol.... i think we all agree on that..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 08:27 PM~12362793
> *this dude is from Saudi also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has a 76 chevy on 26"s  WITH hydralics....dude hop's
> *


all I am seeing is a parts car on big ass rims..... thats just me though... 4door :barf:


----------



## customcoupe68

hes got a video if somebody wants me to post it


----------



## customcoupe68

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3164150


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12362906
> *hes got a video if somebody wants me to post it
> *


sure, post it, i need a laugh


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i just wasted 2:00 minutes of my life on that POS.... can i get a bomb run on a silver 4 door POS please!!!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2008, 08:43 PM~12363015
> *i just wasted 2:00 minutes of my life on that POS.... can i get a bomb run on a silver 4 door POS please!!!
> *



lol yea...


----------



## mademan




----------



## customcoupe68

beautiful...looks like they took the windows out perminatly!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 08:49 PM~12363092
> *beautiful...looks like they took the windows out perminatly!
> *



anybody?


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## customcoupe68

haha awesome


----------



## mademan

lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

thats nyc for yahhhh


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 8 2008, 12:29 AM~12366030
> *thats nyc for yahhhh
> *


dam yall must got a lot of fat hoes lol.........


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nah not at all lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 7 2008, 06:41 PM~12361244
> *I HAVE A 66 GALAXIE NOW MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN A FEW PARTS...
> *


Its a 67 Galaxie !


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 8 2008, 01:33 AM~12366050
> *dam yall must got a lot of fat hoes lol.........
> *




Yo Streetraceking WAS up with that Chode Shot Avatar?! LOL


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 8 2008, 08:35 AM~12366627
> *nah not at all lol
> *



i heard most tha Chicks from tha N Y look like Fat Joe :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

mabye ...i know my grl dont










ohhh right !!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Dec 8 2008, 12:24 PM~12368668-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Streetraceking    WAS up with that Chode Shot Avatar?!  LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 12:26 PM~12368678
> *i heard most tha Chicks from tha N Y look like Fat Joe    :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 06:07 PM~12371910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## chevy1964

PERFECT LOWRIDER CARS, MESSED UP FOR DONKS!
STUPID REASON!


----------



## customcoupe68

RED AND YELLA'S FROM MY STATE


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

omfg not a mustang nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo and how gay would you feel if you wen up to the Macdonald's drive through with that mcdonald edition monte carlo lmfaoooooooo


----------



## customcoupe68

me test fitting some 24's


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 8 2008, 07:30 PM~12372143
> *omfg not a mustang nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo and how gay would you feel if you wen up to the Macdonald's drive through with that mcdonald edition monte carlo lmfaoooooooo
> *



lol yeah, tha mustang is a buddy from California. I havnt heard from him in a minute though...mighta got popped....


and i dont know what it is bout arkansas, but lots of peeps do the Red and Yellow theme..i think its horrible...


----------



## customcoupe68

THIS ONES FOR MADE
i know he likes them lacs


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

any caprice looks great thow in that second row


----------



## customcoupe68

forgot one..


----------



## customcoupe68

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING




----------



## spikekid999

:uh: :barf:


----------



## mademan

ever notice how 3/4 of the assclowns with big ass jacked up pieces of shit always forget to upgrade brakes, or paint their drums? looks stupid as fuck.

the chevelle for example... blades are gay as fuck, and he proved it.

fuck I sprayed my drums on my 64 black and mounted my supremes... wouldnt believe the comps i get on how clean it looks.


----------



## Diamond502

this looks like one that is in lexington, about 30 minutes away from me, we even have a luckys autosports....... :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam how i love dub rims :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

now i like this i may have 2 make one :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 8 2008, 07:30 PM~12372856
> *ever notice how 3/4 of the assclowns with big ass jacked up pieces of shit always forget to upgrade brakes, or paint their drums? looks stupid as fuck.
> 
> the chevelle for example... blades are gay as fuck, and he proved it.
> 
> fuck I sprayed my drums on my 64 black and mounted my supremes... wouldnt believe the comps i get on how clean it looks.
> *



I have noticed that alot of guys do a "rush-job" and dont pay attention to detail, but you see that in all forms of motorsport ya know.....Its like seein a lowrider with missing chrome and unfinished interior :biggrin: 

GOOD INTENTIONS BUT BAD EXECUTION  .........

I must admit though some of those big rim car look good as hell when their done tastefully


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 8 2008, 07:44 PM~12373036
> *now i like this  i may have 2 make one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: I like it too homie....just imagine it rollin slow and those big ass blades choppin :0 ....and that motor just rumblin nasty :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: !!!!! I know everybody dont agree but theres just sumthin about makin a clean muscle car skate on big rims like its still on rallys  AH THATS THE SHYT!!!


----------



## BigTModels

got pm lux


----------



## SlammdSonoma

some of those cars are jokes. Yesterday i went to a show where someone had 30"s on a MC LS....looked abso-fuckin-lutely ridiculous. And his system was NOT dynomatted...cuz his trunk rattled so much ya couldnt hear the 350 chevy purr...what a bunch of bullshit! lay it low or leave it at home.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 8 2008, 08:49 PM~12373095
> *I have noticed that alot of guys do a "rush-job" and dont pay attention to detail, but you see that in all forms of motorsport ya know.....Its like seein a lowrider with missing chrome and unfinished interior  :biggrin:
> 
> GOOD INTENTIONS BUT BAD EXECUTION   .........
> 
> I must admit though some of those big rim car look good as hell when their done tastefully
> *


no its not that, its dumb asses who have no clue what they are doing, wanting to look "hood rich"
as soon as I get my 20s in going with a Baer brake setup, changing out my whole braking system. Safety isnt something you fuck around with, its much different that missing chrome, etc. as you stated.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 8 2008, 09:00 PM~12373249
> *some of those cars are jokes.  Yesterday i went to a show where someone had 30"s on a MC LS....looked abso-fuckin-lutely ridiculous.  And his system was NOT dynomatted...cuz his trunk rattled so much ya couldnt hear the 350 chevy purr...what a bunch of bullshit!  lay it low or leave it at home.
> *


people are stupid. before I did anything to my car, I stripped the trunk, rust check painted it ( not any rust at all, but just so none developes) rock guarded it, then 2 layers of B-Quiet sound deadner..... and im not even doing a stereo, thats just so my compressors arent heard.


----------



## airbrushmaster

THERE ARE VERY FEW THINGS THAT IM A HATER OF BUT MAN TO RAISE A BASS ASS OLD SCHOOL CAR ON SOME BIG FUCKING RIMS IS UGLY AS HELL ITS NOT MY THING BUT ITS ALITTLE OUT OF CONTROL.. I DRIVE A 66 GALAXIE 500 ON 17 I WOULD GO 18S AND THATS IT... STOP RUINING THE CLASSICS... YOU RAISE TRUCKS NOT CRUSIN CARS... DONT MEAN TO OFFEND ITS JUS MY OPINION...


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 8 2008, 09:30 PM~12373614
> *no its not that, its dumb asses who have no clue what they are doing, wanting to look "hood rich"
> as soon as I get my 20s in going with a Baer brake setup, changing out my whole braking system.  Safety isnt something you fuck around with, its much different that missing chrome, etc. as you stated.
> *



lol [email protected]


----------



## BiggC

Donks make me :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## customcoupe68

lowriders you cant drive make me


:barf:


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## airbrushmaster

I WOULD DRIVE THE SHIT OUT OF THAT CAR NO MATTER THE MONEY IN IT....


----------



## airbrushmaster

ITS ALL ABOUT BAGGING IT AND DRAGGING IT... NONE OF THAT ITS TO PRETTY TO DRIVE CRAP OR LET ME LIFT IT TO THE MOON CRAP... MAKE IT NICE AND DRIVE THE DAM THING!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 8 2008, 10:06 PM~12374021
> *I WOULD DRIVE THE SHIT OUT OF THAT CAR NO MATTER THE MONEY IN IT....
> *




yes sir.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 09:00 PM~12373962
> *lowriders you cant drive make me
> :barf:
> *


x2 and tham dam little d's make me :guns: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 10:00 PM~12373962
> *lowriders you cant drive make me
> :barf:
> *


THEN THIS IS THE WRONG SITE FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## airbrushmaster

HUGE RIMS MAKE ME WANT TO SHOOT THE GUY WHO INVENTED THEM..... 30 INCH RIMS DUMB ASS IDEA... LIFT KITS ON CLASSICS ANOTHER DUMB IDEA.. !!!!!!


----------



## twiztedplasticz

has any one seen a pic of a car parked across a 4 lane road with no traffic it was red and i think it was and impala vert any ideas where i might find it?


----------



## airbrushmaster

I AGREE 13S ON AN IMPALA OK I CAN SEE THAT AS BAD BUT IF YOU PUT 15S SICK THEN THEY ARE SIZED RIGHT...


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Dec 8 2008, 10:23 PM~12374263
> *has any one seen a pic of a car parked across a 4 lane road with no traffic it was red and i think it was and impala vert any ideas where i might find it?
> *


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 8 2008, 10:23 PM~12374260
> *HUGE RIMS MAKE ME WANT TO SHOOT THE GUY WHO INVENTED THEM..... 30 INCH RIMS DUMB ASS IDEA... LIFT KITS ON CLASSICS ANOTHER DUMB IDEA.. !!!!!!
> *



its evolution of a wheel....im not big on 30's either but i can dig on some 24's and 6's on a vert Chevy : )


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 09:40 PM~12374495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the car but tham rims got 2 go i say put 22's but thats just my 2c what do i know


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

is it me or is the spinners on the 1st and 4th pics look wrong :dunno:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 09:40 PM~12374495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thnx homie i was to dumb to flip back a few pages


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Dec 8 2008, 10:23 PM~12374263
> *has any one seen a pic of a car parked across a 4 lane road with no traffic it was red and i think it was and impala vert any ideas where i might find it?
> *



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2973023


----------



## customcoupe68

no problem bro


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12374576
> *is it me or is the spinners on the 1st and 4th pics look wrong :dunno:
> *


no its just u lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 09:48 PM~12374637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that ant right at all he need 2 put that shit up thake the rims off and put tham on some other car


----------



## customcoupe68

got cameros?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Dec 8 2008, 11:44 PM~12374569-->
> 
> 
> 
> like the car but tham rims got 2 go i say put 22's but thats just my 2c what do i know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Dec 8 2008, 11:53 PM~12374695
> *now that ant right at all he need 2 put that shit up thake the rims off and put tham on some other car
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: I think your on the wrong site.


----------



## customcoupe68

got cameros?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

x2


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 8 2008, 09:58 PM~12374781
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  I think your on the wrong site.
> *


thats y u dont get paid 2 think now go back 2 yo room


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 9 2008, 12:14 AM~12374988
> *thats y u dont get paid 2 think now go back 2 yo room
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

that black one is cold as ice


----------



## SlammdSonoma

opinions are like assholes..some are bigger than others. :biggrin: 

ive got 20's on my 150, thats as big as ill go..actually i wanna go smaller to a steel wheel & moonies with a white wall for the ole school look....

i dont mind the 13"ers either but to each their own...not into it for my truck. I think the biggest anyone with any kind of car should go is a 22" rim, anything past that is just getting stupid..unless its on a fullsize non lowered new model truck.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Dec 8 2008, 11:14 PM~12374988-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats y u dont get paid 2 think now go back 2 yo room
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggC_@Dec 8 2008, 11:16 PM~12375014
> *:uh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Dec 8 2008, 10:16 PM~12375014-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Dec 8 2008, 10:19 PM~12375059
> *opinions are like assholes..some are bigger than others. :biggrin:
> 
> ive got 20's on my 150, thats as big as ill go..actually i wanna go smaller to a steel wheel & moonies with a white wall for the ole school look....
> 
> i dont mind the 13"ers either but to each their own...not into it for my truck.  I think the biggest anyone with any kind of car should go is a 22" rim, anything past that is just getting stupid..unless its on a fullsize non lowered new model truck.
> *


all i have 2 say is put a ad on the back of a milk carton 2 say have u sean the roof on the car whit the stilts :biggrin:  dro


----------



## customcoupe68

lol


:420: 

im witchaKING


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ummm ok :uh:  :ugh:


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Altered Images Peoria Ill. Chapter
http://www.alteredimagescc.org/Chapters/Peoria/Justin/1.jpg
http://www.alteredimagescc.org/Chapters/Peoria/Justin/4.jpg
http://www.alteredimagescc.org/Chapters/Peoria/Justin/2.jpg


----------



## customcoupe68

love that trunk..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 10:40 PM~12375352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF IS THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 PAC AND 50 CENT ..AND HES WEARING G UNIT


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we gots some clean ass cars in the northern states...look out for em...

the link on my sig will take ya too it...nice cars in there

the red one beside it is in the club as well


----------



## customcoupe68

brb...imma check those out..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pop em up here if ya want


----------



## customcoupe68

these caught my eye


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yup...theres quite a few high riders in the clubs up there. Did u see the wolverine car? its been in lowrider mag once.


----------



## customcoupe68

how big is the club? any members in arkansas? the name sounds familiar


----------



## customcoupe68

look close at that paint...


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

SOMETHING ON MY LIST to do's^


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw, none in arkansas that i know of. Im the lower of the chapters...there was one started in s.c., but it wasnt from our club.


----------



## spikekid999

what do you guys think of this wheel for my dart?


----------



## customcoupe68

not really liking it...


----------



## spikekid999

im goin with the 70s era look for the dart, so i think it might be appropriate (sp)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

likin that steering wheel IMO


----------



## Project59

Donks suck!!!! IMO :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 9 2008, 01:29 AM~12376639
> *Donks suck!!!! IMO :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 8 2008, 07:36 PM~12372922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks like one that is in lexington, about 30 minutes away from me, we even have a luckys autosports....... :uh:
> *


I really hate to admit this, but I actually LIKE this one! Does need to be quite a bit lower though, and I'd sell those rims and get me a couple sets of 13x7s.


----------



## Project59

:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

i prefer the TUCK











over the lift 











ANY DAY


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## customcoupe68

THIS ONE DESERVES ITS OWN POST..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 9 2008, 03:46 AM~12376746
> *THIS ONE DESERVES ITS OWN POST..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will agree on that ^ smoothies are fucking sick!

the rest look like something my dog would shit out, after swallowing a monster jam truck.


----------



## Project59

That dually and silverado are dope as fuck!! the rest can hit the scrap as far as I'm concerned..


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 9 2008, 02:49 AM~12376513
> *what do you guys think of this wheel for my dart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe

ok , what *** started posting all this big rim bullshit? take that garbage back to florida......


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by mademan+Dec 9 2008, 02:51 AM~12376754-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree on that ^ smoothies are fucking sick!
> 
> the rest look like something my dog would shit out, after swallowing a monster jam truck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 02:56 AM~12376759
> *That dually and silverado are dope as fuck!! the rest can hit the scrap as far as I'm concerned..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Dec 9 2008, 10:21 AM~12378578
> *ok , what *** started posting all this big rim bullshit? take that garbage back to florida......
> *


must be a dade county fuckup eh?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2008, 10:28 AM~12378640
> *
> must be a dade county fuckup eh?
> *


mmmm.......30's oh i thought you meant cragers, dammit, take that big shit back to dade county :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 9 2008, 10:15 AM~12378529
> *:dunno:
> *


i like it even tho i dont like the car :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 9 2008, 12:38 PM~12378719
> *i like it even tho i dont like the car  :biggrin:
> *


at least i aint putin some ugly ass big rims on it  :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

donks are like Trojan Magnums....not for everybody.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

right :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

Why stop at big rims?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

tv in the grill?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 9 2008, 12:55 PM~12380048
> *tv in the grill?
> *


that just has to be WONDERFUL at helping cool the car..... :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i think its the gayest thing ive ever seen on car


----------



## customcoupe68

lmao ....yeah i dont dig all tha screens everywhere. i like them in the dash and headrest, but people have some in the wheels, and taillights, ...i dunno bout thatt shit.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 9 2008, 01:40 PM~12379941
> *Why stop at big rims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love those davins..


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 9 2008, 11:31 AM~12378668
> *mmmm.......30's oh i thought you meant cragers, dammit, take that big shit back to dade county  :biggrin:
> *



u know they make "tru spokes" in 22" now right? they look mean on some 22" vogues.. they even sale them GOld plated, and the Super Pokes..


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 9 2008, 01:18 PM~12380241
> *u know they make "tru spokes" in 22" now right? they look mean on some 22" vogues.. they even sale them GOld plated, and the Super Pokes..
> *


nope those are the swangers i saw those , garbage also


----------



## customcoupe68

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the stupidest thing ive seen yet is putting speakers in the grille..like some dude walkin down the road wants to hear the bullshit your playin. Stupid shit like that needs NOt be on a car.


----------



## 408models

*I ACTUALLY PREFER THIS STYLE, A MUSCLE CAR AT A NORMAL HIGHT WITH A NICE SET IF BIG RIMS* :biggrin: *LOOKS MORE SIMPLER*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i actually wanna own something just like this ...id choose this over a bitch anyday........


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 9 2008, 04:36 PM~12380817
> *I ACTUALLY PREFER THIS STYLE, A MUSCLE CAR AT A NORMAL HIGHT WITH A NICE SET IF BIG RIMS  :biggrin:  LOOKS MORE SIMPLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes, very nice car, but IMO, the rims are a lil TOO big


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2008, 02:14 PM~12380657
> *the stupidest thing ive seen yet is putting speakers in the grille..like some dude walkin down the road wants to hear the bullshit your playin.  Stupid shit like that needs NOt be on a car.
> *


:nono: the coolest 64 ever had speakers in the grille 30 years before this garbage we have now....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 9 2008, 01:47 PM~12380921
> *yes, very nice car, but IMO, the rims are a lil TOO big
> *


maybe some 22'', but it looks like the back rim is bigger then the front one :dunno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 9 2008, 02:36 PM~12380817
> *I ACTUALLY PREFER THIS STYLE, A MUSCLE CAR AT A NORMAL HIGHT WITH A NICE SET IF BIG RIMS  :biggrin:  LOOKS MORE SIMPLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 thats what i call a hotrod donk


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 9 2008, 02:46 PM~12380918
> *i actually wanna own something just like this ...id choose this over a bitch anyday........
> *


me 2 but that bitch batter run! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 9 2008, 01:36 PM~12380817
> *I ACTUALLY PREFER THIS STYLE, A MUSCLE CAR AT A NORMAL HIGHT WITH A NICE SET IF BIG RIMS  :biggrin:  LOOKS MORE SIMPLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rims are a slight to big on this car!!! And that nose sticks higher then the rear end just so he can turn the damn thing... = Waist of money and a failure at talent...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 9 2008, 02:06 PM~12381097
> *Rims are a slight to big on this car!!! And that nose sticks higher then the rear end just so he can turn the damn thing... = Waist of money and a failure at talent...
> *


*But looks alot better then this* :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Anything looks better then that!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 9 2008, 05:22 PM~12381204
> *But looks alot better then this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ANYTHING looks better than THAT*


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 9 2008, 02:25 PM~12381236
> *Anything looks better then that!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 9 2008, 05:25 PM~12381236
> *Anything looks better then that!
> *


damn, tj beat me to it lol


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 9 2008, 04:22 PM~12381204
> *But looks alot better then this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


exactly... also , blades are gay


----------



## customcoupe68

lmao i new made would like that one. blades on a lac  :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

There, that's better. Please, no more ugly ass high-risers!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^ i love those. fairlady z right ?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 10 2008, 12:25 AM~12386793
> *^ i love those. fairlady z right ?
> *


Yup. Fairlady 240ZG, one of my all-time favorite rides.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 10 2008, 01:32 AM~12386821
> *Yup. Fairlady 240ZG, one of my all-time favorite rides.
> *


that black one is SICK!!! 

there was a guy here in the next city over, that had a 77 280z tubbed, mustang 2 front end, setup for a small block,frame boxed, body done, in primer for 400.00, and my (now ) ex wouldnt let me buy it....... fack i should have!!


----------



## customcoupe68

that black is serious.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

went to a show this weekend and took some pics. this car is BAD AS FUCK!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

one of the baddest 240Z's on the planet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXgG3o1Q-_I


----------



## SlammdSonoma

or this monstrosity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuTnUTqDP1w&feature=related


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 10 2008, 09:23 AM~12387898
> *went to a show this weekend and took some pics. this car is BAD AS FUCK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn sick willys....is that fiberglass or metal body? Love the interior


----------



## SlammdSonoma

probably fiberglass..most of thoe bodies are now.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## spikekid999

heres what i did today :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2008, 08:03 PM~12393115
> *heres what i did today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whatever happened to that "bird" that couldn't fly???????????????????


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2008, 06:03 PM~12393115
> *heres what i did today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what we used to do when i worked at the junkyard, ......roll them up , cut the converters and radiators out , hole in the gas tank and move on to the next...... :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 10 2008, 08:10 PM~12393182
> *whatever happened to that "bird" that couldn't fly???????????????????
> *


its parked in the woods there, you can see the front of it in the left side of the 1st pic



> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 10 2008, 08:25 PM~12393338
> *thats what we used to do when i worked at the junkyard, ......roll them up , cut the converters and radiators out , hole in the gas tank and move on to the next...... :cheesy:
> *


ya, but were removin the frame lol


----------



## customcoupe68

damn lots of snow SPIKE...its damn cold down here wonderin if its gonna be snowin soon...??


----------



## spikekid999

lots? this is just the beggining


----------



## customcoupe68

lol


----------



## BODINE

anyone interested in a Zooyork board?


my son used like 4 times lol no scratches on bottom just VERY little on each end


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BIG BODY CADDY !


----------



## BODINE

dunno why it posted the bigbody pics lol 

i guess some loading problems

here is the board anyone interested?


----------



## BODINE

im selling bigbody mold too


----------



## BODINE

here is the board anyone interested?


















85.00 shippped..


----------



## Diamond502

rick rolld........ :roflmao:

tZd_hm0Fie4&feature=related


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 9 2008, 04:49 PM~12380941
> *:nono: the coolest 64 ever had speakers in the grille 30 years before this garbage we have now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

:biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

here is a laugh for everyone!!!!!
<div><embed src="http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/Whohah.swf?Vid=Epic-Failure-Compilation-video.flv "type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed>
More Funny Videos</div>


----------



## airbrushmaster

my bad its here...
http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/Epic-Failur...ation-video.htm


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 11 2008, 02:15 AM~12398181
> *here is a laugh for everyone!!!!!
> <div><embed src="http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/Whohah.swf?Vid=Epic-Failure-Compilation-video.flv "type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed>
> More Funny Videos*


*
*[/quote]






> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 11 2008, 02:15 AM~12398185
> *my bad its here...
> http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/Epic-Failur...ation-video.htm
> *



The best part of this laugh is when you posted a link to an epic failure video..... But in turn failed yourself!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

FAILURE


----------



## spikekid999

got the frame off my homies parts lincoln

lookin at its past









lookin at its future


----------



## [email protected]

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no see you can never go to far without finding a steelers fan!
> 
> 
> 
> homies got a duece staley jursey on! thats the shit right there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> PITTSBURGH MUDDA FUCKAH :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^^ what a fuckin loser..needs a real jersey on!


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

someone gotta make that shit ^


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/pages/DSC00243.htm
http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/pages/DSC00234.htm
http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/pages/DSC00277.htm
http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/pages/DSC00276.htm
http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/pages/DSC00279.htm
http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/pages/DSC00280.htm
http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/pages/DSC00342.htm
http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/pages/DSC00413.htm
http://www.dropjawmag.com/2008/obsessions/pages/DSC00418.htm


----------



## [email protected]

look at this shit :0 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Kit-Form-Services-1-24...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ridiculous..i got em free!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0VTlUCYNio&feature=related


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpyj_LlSovI


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 13 2008, 01:42 AM~12418372
> *someone gotta make that shit ^
> *


thats why i posted it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

cough cough mini cough cough ... lol


----------



## old low&slo

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no see you can never go to far without finding a steelers fan!
> homies got a duece staley jursey on! thats the shit right there :biggrin:
> PITTSBURGH MUDDA FUCKAH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> look at the white cadi
> yeah only a steelers fan would be putting a spare tire and other junk on top of his car to scratch up the paint lol !!!!
> what a maroon !!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## spikekid999

its only a caddy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

yeah but shit man I'd take it !!!


----------



## spikekid999

so would i, then jump it :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id take it just to sell that POS in the ghetto


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually i'd do this to it










then jump it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

somebody needs to build this as well


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2008, 10:58 PM~12396471
> *here is the board anyone interested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 85.00 shippped..
> *



how much just for the deck and not the trucks?


----------



## BIGMANDO

> actually i'd do this to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 10:40 PM~12375352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF


----------



## BIGMANDO

:0


> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Dec 13 2008, 10:21 PM~12424801
> *WTF
> *


 :0


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2008, 10:12 PM~12423582
> *actually i'd do this to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then jump it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
can you imagine that big ass ground pounder jumpin !!!!!!!!!!!!
that would be friggin hilarious !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 14 2008, 02:38 AM~12424913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2008, 08:12 PM~12423582
> *actually i'd do this to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then jump it
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2008, 08:10 PM~12423568
> *id take it just to sell that POS in the ghetto
> *


WTF :angry:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 9 2008, 12:40 AM~12375352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NO NO NO pac hangin with that bitch LOL


----------



## chrisijzerman

He's better of dead then hangin with that douche :uh:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## youcantfademe

anybody know whats this worth? i picked it up today still sealed in its inside bags....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...FWIO2UL3nB9SXnC


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 14 2008, 04:56 PM~12428555
> *anybody know whats this worth? i picked it up today still sealed in its inside bags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



10-20 maybe? It's been reissued a lot, so the interest would be in the box

But I've been wrong before...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 14 2008, 05:14 PM~12428658
> *10-20 maybe?  It's been reissued a lot, so the interest would be in the box
> 
> But I've been wrong before...
> *


i went and picked out 22 kits today and made an offer of 7 each which was accepted..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 14 2008, 05:19 PM~12428692
> *i went and picked out 22 kits today and made an offer of 7 each which was accepted..... :0  :0  :0
> *


should have done five. what else you score


----------



## shadow247

I'll give 5 for each. j/j what all did you get? I'm lookin for acouple of impalas if you got any hit me up!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 14 2008, 05:22 PM~12428716
> *should have done five.  what else you score
> *


59 impala vert and ht
60 ht impala
johan 70 cutlass
johan hearse- built up needs resto
50chev pickup
68roadrunner
fairlane
edsel
lincoln mint superbird
70 monte
flareside ford pickup 
37 ford with trailer
prowler with trailer
57 nomad
66 impala-built up needs resto
ford starliner
gmc jimmy - built up needs resto

and a couple more mixed together kits....
i tried to offer 5 but thats what she wanted for the builts an was asking 10 each on the unbuilts i made a fair offer i think..... :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds like a damn good deal


----------



## shadow247

is the 59 impala unbuilt or built?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by shadow247_@Dec 14 2008, 07:05 PM~12429422
> *is the 59 impala unbuilt or built?
> *


unbuilt i have 1 hardtop i can spare


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how much?


----------



## youcantfademe

trade for other kits , make me an offer.....


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 14 2008, 06:31 PM~12428772
> *59 impala vert and ht
> 60 ht impala
> johan 70 cutlass
> johan hearse- built up needs resto
> 50chev pickup
> 68roadrunner
> fairlane
> edsel
> lincoln mint superbird
> 70 monte
> flareside ford pickup
> 37 ford with trailer
> prowler with trailer
> 57 nomad
> 66 impala-built up needs resto
> ford starliner
> gmc jimmy - built up needs resto
> 
> and a couple more mixed together kits....
> i tried to offer 5 but thats what she wanted for the builts an was asking 10 each on the unbuilts i made a fair offer i think..... :cheesy:
> *




get me a pic of that JOHAN CUT_DOGG

unbuilt? or built?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 14 2008, 07:20 PM~12429523
> *get me a pic of that JOHAN CUT_DOGG
> 
> unbuilt? or built?
> *


unbuilt , no box, ill be sorting things out and getting pics in a few days .....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what about that 66? would it be ewasy resto?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2008, 07:26 PM~12429580
> *what about that 66? would it be ewasy resto?
> *


would be , but i dont think im going to get rid of it just yet.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2008, 04:26 PM~12429580
> *what about that 66? would it be ewasy resto?
> *


he'll want a small fortune for it anyway


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 14 2008, 08:01 PM~12429950
> *he'll want a small fortune for it anyway
> *


:yes: and you know this.......


----------



## BigPoppa

you did alright then!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

http://www.misternicehands.com/


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 14 2008, 06:31 PM~12428772
> *59 impala vert and ht
> 60 ht impala
> johan 70 cutlass
> johan hearse- built up needs resto
> 50chev pickup
> 68roadrunner
> fairlane
> edsel
> lincoln mint superbird
> 70 monte
> flareside ford pickup
> 37 ford with trailer
> prowler with trailer
> 57 nomad
> 66 impala-built up needs resto
> ford starliner
> gmc jimmy - built up needs resto
> 
> and a couple more mixed together kits....
> i tried to offer 5 but thats what she wanted for the builts an was asking 10 each on the unbuilts i made a fair offer i think..... :cheesy:
> *


I want hearse!!!


----------



## spikekid999

im not a fan of chevs or datsuns, but this thing is BAD


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4X7vnxyaoo


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 15 2008, 02:02 AM~12431941
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4X7vnxyaoo
> *




what a waste


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2008, 10:35 PM~12432150
> *what a waste
> *


 :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 15 2008, 02:36 AM~12432159
> *:uh:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2008, 10:37 PM~12432168
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 15 2008, 01:35 AM~12432150
> *what a waste
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 14 2008, 06:31 PM~12428772
> *59 impala vert and ht
> 60 ht impala
> johan 70 cutlass
> johan hearse- built up needs resto
> 50chev pickup
> 68roadrunner
> fairlane
> edsel
> lincoln mint superbird
> 70 monte
> flareside ford pickup
> 37 ford with trailer
> prowler with trailer
> 57 nomad
> 66 impala-built up needs resto
> ford starliner
> gmc jimmy - built up needs resto
> 
> and a couple more mixed together kits....
> i tried to offer 5 but thats what she wanted for the builts an was asking 10 each on the unbuilts i made a fair offer i think..... :cheesy:
> *


thought times were hard and you couldnt buy any kits ?


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

that video is fucked up ...im fukin pissed now


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 15 2008, 03:11 AM~12432346
> *that video is fucked up ...im fukin pissed now
> *




truth :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

i was quit happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 15 2008, 03:31 AM~12432424
> *i was quit happy with it :biggrin:
> *




you should like this too :biggrin: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOy9hKyzlrE



oh wait.............. part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9SyiG9HFGM



:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

thats only a model so i could care less


----------



## Diamond502

iphoQ-wt3HI&NR=1


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 15 2008, 03:49 AM~12432482
> *thats only a model so i could care less
> *




it was a joke foo :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## Diamond502

w6mUeU6n9xw&feature=related


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

theres one of those around here, someone didnt even have it a week and sold it for her old car lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 14 2008, 05:31 PM~12428772
> *59 impala vert and ht
> 60 ht impala
> johan 70 cutlass
> johan hearse- built up needs resto
> 50chev pickup
> 68roadrunner
> fairlane
> edsel
> lincoln mint superbird
> 70 monte
> flareside ford pickup
> 37 ford with trailer
> prowler with trailer
> 57 nomad
> 66 impala-built up needs resto
> ford starliner
> gmc jimmy - built up needs resto
> 
> and a couple more mixed together kits....
> i tried to offer 5 but thats what she wanted for the builts an was asking 10 each on the unbuilts i made a fair offer i think..... :cheesy:
> *



how much for the 57 nomad?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 15 2008, 02:55 AM~12432509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a dumbass, whats the point of having somethin thats such a bitch to get in and out of, only people that could drive it are midgets lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 15 2008, 01:16 PM~12434531
> *what a dumbass, whats the point of having somethin thats such a bitch to get in and out of, only people that could drive it are midgets lol
> *


that's the british for ya, they're used to driving micro machines lol


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## mademan

can you spot my christmas decoration?















































































:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 14 2008, 09:11 PM~12432346
> *that video is fucked up ...im fukin pissed now
> *


x-3 :angry:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 15 2008, 04:55 PM~12436302
> *can you spot my christmas decoration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




i looked at the tree, then at who posted it, and the cadillac emblem just popped out of that picture....haha


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 15 2008, 06:17 PM~12437094
> *
> 
> i looked at the tree, then at who posted it, and the cadillac emblem just popped out of that picture....haha
> *


yup, easy to find when you know what to look for lmao


----------



## spikekid999

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 15 2008, 05:27 PM~12437179
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know how you feel homie, same shit here. Ive been siding houses (2 hours from my place ) with a buddy ant it was -51 with the windchill. fucking rediculous!


----------



## spikekid999

ya it fuckin sucks. i had to snowblow the driveway and the snow was blowin back into my fuckin face, i had iceicles hangin from my nose


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn weather.... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

you suck rollin lmao no snow here yet, but it's on it's way, and cold as hell


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2008, 02:04 PM~12437483
> *you suck rollin lmao no snow here yet, but it's on it's way, and cold as hell
> *


i do this every winter :biggrin: :biggrin: wait till i go to the beach


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2008, 07:05 PM~12437498
> *i do this every winter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  wait till i go to the beach
> *


i'm gonna hop a plane and kick your ass :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2008, 07:02 PM~12437474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn weather....  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


***** fuck you :angry: 


but at least my cars didnt go for a swim :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2008, 05:22 PM~12437136
> *yup, easy to find when you know what to look for lmao
> *


x1000

LMFAO


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2008, 06:02 PM~12437474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn weather....  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




thats wtf im talkin bout.....just started getting ice and shit here tonight.. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2008, 02:07 PM~12437517
> *i'm gonna hop a plane and kick your ass  :biggrin:
> *


hop a plane and come here and you won't wanna go back home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2008, 07:09 PM~12437545
> *hop a plane and come here and you won't wanna go back home  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


prob not lol


----------



## customcoupe68

if we loose power, i should have plenty of plastic to keep the fire goin   


JK


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 15 2008, 07:10 PM~12437550
> *if we loose power, i should have plenty of plastic to keep the fire goin
> JK
> *


nah, plastic melts too fast lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://kgmb9.com/main/ :0


----------



## customcoupe68

other than the rain, looks like nice temps!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 14 2008, 06:31 PM~12428772
> *59 impala vert and ht
> 60 ht impala
> johan 70 cutlass
> johan hearse- built up needs resto
> 50chev pickup
> 68roadrunner
> fairlane
> edsel
> lincoln mint superbird
> 70 monte
> flareside ford pickup
> 37 ford with trailer
> prowler with trailer
> 57 nomad
> 66 impala-built up needs resto
> ford starliner
> gmc jimmy - built up needs resto
> 
> and a couple more mixed together kits....
> i tried to offer 5 but thats what she wanted for the builts an was asking 10 each on the unbuilts i made a fair offer i think..... :cheesy:
> *


nice score :uh: 


what all you gettin rid of 




damn wish i could spend money like that when times are hard


----------



## Diamond502

been cold here lately, no snow though, just started getting freezing rain today  :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 15 2008, 05:14 PM~12439737
> *nice score  :uh:
> what all you gettin rid of
> damn wish i could spend money like that when times are hard
> *


 :werd: didn't he just tell us he has no job come january? :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2008, 09:21 PM~12439803
> *:werd: didn't he just tell us he has no job come january?  :uh:
> *


yup

and thats why he sent 5.00 kit for exchange

unless he actually added sht in box :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 15 2008, 08:14 PM~12439737
> *nice score  :uh:
> what all you gettin rid of
> damn wish i could spend money like that when times are hard
> *


we just got our incintive pay , i figured i could spend a little , whats it to ya??? :0 and actually i plan on selling some of the stuff i got on ebay to pay for what i wanted...... *cough hearse , cough 66, cough*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 15 2008, 09:58 PM~12440337
> *we just got our incintive pay , i figured i could spend a little , whats it to ya??? :0  and actually i plan on selling some of the stuff i got on ebay to pay for what i wanted...... *cough hearse , cough 66, cough*
> *


blahblahblah


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 15 2008, 09:58 PM~12440337
> *we just got our incintive pay , i figured i could spend a little , whats it to ya??? :0  and actually i plan on selling some of the stuff i got on ebay to pay for what i wanted...... *cough hearse , cough 66, cough*
> *


SLING ME THAT 66 HOMELZ


----------



## BODINE

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

yeah and me the hearse


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 15 2008, 10:06 PM~12440452
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> yeah and me the hearse
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 14 2008, 05:01 PM~12429950
> *he'll want a small fortune for it anyway
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 15 2008, 09:00 PM~12440365
> *blahblahblah
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


listen , i dont have to justify my actions to you or anyone else. i told you if you didnt like what i sent , send it back and i will send you something that might be more to your liking, hows that for bending over backwards to make sure someone isnt bitching? its quite apparant this is going to be a problem that you got something for free and you are going to bitch about it , so really homie grow up , quit whining about shit that dont matter . :uh: its fucking christmas for fuck sakes be thankful for what you have and appreciate what you get  

yes its true we might be losing our jobs after the first of the year, but theres a chance we might not. i cant call it . i cant dwell on it and let it ruin what i have gong on , i have other job skills , so i am not too worried.....

i got a good deal on some models and took it . i dont really give a damn what anyone has to say. from the get go i was planning on selling some to recoup a little of my expense.


----------



## customcoupe68

lol damn, these fools jockin litl dude!! i think the just givin u hard time cuz..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 15 2008, 06:29 PM~12440777
> *lol damn, these fools jockin litl dude!!  i think the just givin u hard time cuz..
> *


 :werd: just handle it homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 16 2008, 12:14 AM~12441270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Apparently Reverend Crack Head


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 15 2008, 11:34 PM~12441563
> *Apparently Reverend Crack Head
> *


out of fucking no where comes agent Cawk-eye1977


----------



## Diamond502

:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 15 2008, 11:34 PM~12441563
> *Apparently Reverend Crack Head
> *


no shit maybe he hasnt had his fix today

he need to fukin calm down over couple little things said


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 16 2008, 02:39 AM~12442682
> *no shit maybe he hasnt had his fix today
> 
> he need to fukin calm down over couple little things said
> *


:yessad:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

SOME CRAZY TRUCK I SEE AT A SHOW


----------



## BODINE

i seen a pic of that before thats BADASS


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## Diamond502

that dually van is sick!


----------



## Diamond502

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BodyDropped


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 16 2008, 02:19 AM~12442108
> *out of fucking no where comes agent <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Cock-eye1977</span>
> *




fixed that for ya bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*ANYBODY ON HERE PLAY GRAND THEFT AUTO 4 ON XBOX LIVE *


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 16 2008, 09:26 AM~12443685
> *fixed that for ya bro
> *


still not the right numbers


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 16 2008, 05:00 PM~12446605
> *still not the right numbers
> *




:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 15 2008, 08:19 PM~12442108
> *out of fucking no where comes agent Cock-eyesucker1777
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 15 2008, 07:34 PM~12441563
> *Apparently Reverend Crack Head
> *


you need to stay the fuck out of these kind of issues until Project59 gets paid :angry: little bitch


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2008, 12:49 AM~12451300
> *you need to stay the fuck out of these kind of issues until Project59 gets paid  :angry:  little bitch
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



speak on it :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

moneys been sent, and u go reason to be callin anyone a little bitch, u werent part of the deal


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 16 2008, 07:17 PM~12451655
> *moneys been sent, and u go reason to be callin anyone a little bitch, u werent part of the deal
> *


go ahead and cry.... your record here speaks for itself.... you're a little bitch


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2008, 01:20 AM~12451699
> *go ahead and cry.... your record here speaks for itself.... you're a little bitch
> *








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


your killin me bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*IS THIS A RARE KIT *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 16 2008, 10:27 PM~12451792
> *IS THIS A RARE KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


been reissued a lot, that one is molded in red so its a bitch to paint , good if you collect boxes.... its the same 70 kit as the recent issues


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 16 2008, 10:27 PM~12451792
> *IS THIS A RARE KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it may have accessories unique to that issue. Pics of the sides?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 16 2008, 07:32 PM~12451879
> *I think it may have accessories unique to that issue.  Pics of the sides?
> *


yea.... fire cheif shit  i got an old one of those.... gluebomb


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this is what the weather was like at the jobsite today.....


----------



## [email protected]

F-U.................................. its like 35 degrees here and rainin sleetin and just plain garbage :angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 16 2008, 10:59 PM~12452207
> *this is what the weather was like at the jobsite today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UMMMMMMMMMMMMMM




























SCREW YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 16 2008, 10:54 PM~12452140
> *yea.... fire cheif shit  i got an old one of those.... gluebomb
> *


I think the stock guys go apeshit over the dogdish caps


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2008, 02:05 PM~12437498
> *i do this every winter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  wait till i go to the beach
> *


wasn't AT the beach but was workin right next to it :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it was 70 today in ATL..lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2008, 09:02 PM~12452681
> *it was 70 today in ATL..lol :biggrin:
> *


that might have been our overnight low :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

fawk all yaw :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^^ gawd damn yankee


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2008, 12:02 AM~12452681
> *it was 70 today in ATL..lol :biggrin:
> *


LOL, anything below 70 and it's time to bust out the winter wear.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 16 2008, 09:16 PM~12452763
> *LOL, anything below 70 and it's time to bust out the winter wear.
> *


i see fools walkin around here with hoodie jackets..... fukkin ****....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 17 2008, 03:16 AM~12452763
> *LOL, anything below 70 and it's time to bust out the winter wear.
> *





:roflmao: :angry: 

this coversation isnt right!!!!!!


how bout them bears and falcons????? :biggrin: 



























never beat the steelers tho :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i hope you eat your words if your wrong
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2008, 03:20 AM~12452783
> *i hope you eat your words if your wrong
> :0  :biggrin:
> *




i dont have to worry about that unless we play you guys in the superbowl!

and we know the dirty birds aint goin that far


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we'll see on that


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2008, 03:22 AM~12452795
> *we'll see on that
> *





:uh: 





still dont have shit for the pittsburgh D boy!


----------



## lb808

When was the last time the steelers where in a superbowl?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

when humans were able to ride dinosaurs to work


----------



## COAST2COAST

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 17 2008, 03:36 AM~12452841
> *When was the last time the steelers where in a superbowl?
> *





feb. 5th 2006 superbowl XL and we won that bitch 21-10


2 years removed - superbowl champs  



when was the last time da bears :biggrin: won a superbowl?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2008, 03:45 AM~12452878
> *when humans were able to ride dinosaurs to work
> *




:biggrin: they didnt have football back then :biggrin:


----------



## chevy1964

THEY STILL SUCK!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, they did..they called it dinoskin


----------



## 408models

WHATS SIZES WORK TOGETHER FOR THE BRIADED LINE AND FITTING, FOR SCALE SIZE RADIATOR HOSES??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 17 2008, 03:53 PM~12456118
> *WHATS SIZES WORK TOGETHER FOR THE BRIADED LINE AND FITTING, FOR SCALE SIZE RADIATOR HOSES??
> *




check tha FAQ bro............. you got hooked up


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2008, 06:59 AM~12453510
> *feb. 5th 2006 superbowl XL and we won that bitch 21-10
> 2 years removed - superbowl champs
> when was the last time da bears :biggrin:  won a superbowl?
> *


1985. But who has more championships? http://www.sportsecyclopedia.com/nfl/chica...earschamps.html
http://www.nflteamhistory.com/nfl_teams/ch...ip_history.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 17 2008, 05:55 PM~12457005
> *1985.  But who has more championships? http://www.sportsecyclopedia.com/nfl/chica...earschamps.html
> http://www.nflteamhistory.com/nfl_teams/ch...ip_history.html
> *




:nono: :nono: your countin shit before it was even the NFL.

you countin pick up games they had in the 20's foo  

how many do they have sence the nfc,afc merger? then we'll talk. :biggrin:

and is that right? DA BEARS only have one superbowl? thats terrible bro........ you need 4 more to catch up, and soon to be 5 after this year :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2008, 03:12 PM~12457177
> *:nono:  :nono: your countin shit before it was even the NFL.
> 
> you countin pick up games they had in the 20's foo
> 
> how many do they have sence the nfc,afc merger? then we'll talk. :biggrin:
> *


LOL, There's no CRYING in FOOTBALL. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 17 2008, 06:14 PM~12457193
> *LOL, There's no CRYING in FOOTBALL. :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 15 2008, 11:19 PM~12442108
> *out of fucking no where comes agent Cawk-eye1977
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2008, 03:15 PM~12457201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Would you like some cheese to go with that WHINE ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 17 2008, 06:57 PM~12457610
> *Would you like some cheese to go with that WHINE ?
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

http://www.free-celebrity.com/celeb-pics/m..._fox/4/3359.jpg


----------



## MARINATE

SOME OLDIES , BUT GOODIES


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2008, 08:39 PM~12460429
> *SOME OLDIE(S)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wheres the rest? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2008, 10:14 PM~12460928
> *wheres the rest? :biggrin:
> *


http://www.silentpix.com/gallery/pics/mega...pless/index.php

RIGHT HERE..CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

NIIIICE :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

link doesnt work for me


----------



## spikekid999

works for me :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 12:17 AM~12460972
> *http://www.silentpix.com/gallery/pics/mega...pless/index.php
> 
> RIGHT HERE..CHECK THEM OUT
> *




:werd: 


you get my pm mayne?


----------



## just_a-doodz

Which would you push....(work in progress)

Stock:










Rocked:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 18 2008, 01:40 AM~12461965
> *Which would you push....(work in progress)
> 
> Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




come on now!!!

the 2nd one is bad as hell


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2008, 10:53 PM~12461457
> *:werd:
> you get my pm mayne?
> *


nah what upper


----------



## just_a-doodz

LOL....Its a work in progress for a competition on another site....just needed a lil bit of inspiration....thanks man.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 18 2008, 02:04 AM~12462235
> *LOL....Its a work in progress for a competition on another site....just needed a lil bit of inspiration....thanks man.
> *




you got them wheels?


----------



## lowridermodels

whud up jeffie! you dont text or pm anymore...whudappen?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 12:25 AM~12462458
> *whud up jeffie! you dont text or pm anymore...whudappen?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2008, 10:26 PM~12462464
> *:uh:
> *



 :twak:


----------



## lowridermodels

u funny marinate,hit me up sometime!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

um whos ass is that there a face pic lol


----------



## 8-Ball

all ahil the great marinate. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 18 2008, 05:11 AM~12463792
> *um whos ass is that there a face pic lol
> *


ride4life

his ex girl


----------



## Diamond502

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=5442

theres a topic in offtopic that da squid started about calling some girl, if you goto the next to last page i think it is, there are more pics of that girl


----------



## lb808

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSH9ryRzHQ4


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 18 2008, 01:09 AM~12462290
> *you got them wheels?
> *


I hope you are asking for Photoshop...LOL.Ive got a picture with those wheels.P.M. me if you want them.If you think that is real......let Cheech & Chong go bro!!!Let me know man.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 18 2008, 02:00 PM~12465496
> *I hope you are asking for Photoshop...LOL.Ive got a picture with those wheels.P.M. me if you want them.If you think that is real......let Cheech & Chong go bro!!!Let me know man.
> *




dont come at me like im some fool now! i knew it was shopped :uh: i thought you were gonna do it as a model too, and asked if you have them wheels (FOR A MODEL)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 18 2008, 02:04 AM~12462235
> *LOL....Its a work in progress for a competition on another site....just needed a lil bit of inspiration....thanks man.
> *




:uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey jeff...what the phuck you been workin on ? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2008, 05:13 PM~12467051
> *hey jeff...what the phuck you been workin on ?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## Project59

^^^^ That bitch got no ass!!!! Infact kinda looks like a guy in girl's clothing! :barf:


----------



## Project59

Ok but still fucking disgusting!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 19 2008, 01:28 AM~12473332
> *Ok but still fucking disgusting!!!
> *


 u no u like :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

jesus fuck... I hope you didnt put your dick in that stink hole!!!! nasty as fuck


----------



## STRANGE

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 19 2008, 02:29 AM~12473337
> *u no u like :biggrin:
> *


fuck no!! i wouldnt touch her with T-jays dick


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRANGE




----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 19 2008, 12:31 AM~12473348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's fucking hot!!!! Lets see some of her pink!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by mademan+Dec 19 2008, 01:29 AM~12473339-->
> 
> 
> 
> jesus fuck... I hope you didnt put your dick in that stink hole!!!! nasty as fuck
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did and it was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 01:29 AM~12473341
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin: u b ok i no u like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 01:30 AM~12473344
> *fuck no!! i wouldnt touch her with T-jays dick
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u like i c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 01:30 AM~12473345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STRANGE_@Dec 19 2008, 01:31 AM~12473348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Nobody like!! Nobody want!! You can have all to yourself... injoy it!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

more comeing soon


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 19 2008, 12:39 AM~12473383
> *more comeing soon
> *


Please spare us!!!! We can't take any more it's just to over whelming!!!  :tears:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 19 2008, 01:41 AM~12473391
> *Please spare us!!!! We can't take any more it's just to over whelming!!!   :tears:
> *


:biggrin: i just cant it must go on


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 19 2008, 12:42 AM~12473396
> *:biggrin:  i just cant
> *


But please! we beg!!


----------



## mademan

no more please, thats fucking disqusting. I just threw up, I threw up my ice cream, and now im pissed. im not sure that ill be able to keep any food down, if I attempt to eat. I want to go to bed, but everytime I close my eyes, I see that thing waving her ugly beef curtains and I throw up some more.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 01:45 AM~12473407
> *no more please, thats fucking disqusting. I just threw up, I threw up my ice cream, and now im pissed. im not sure that ill be able to keep any food down, if I attempt to eat. I want to go to bed, but everytime I close my eyes, I see that thing waving her ugly beef curtains and I throw up some more.
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

come on now u know that ass to little


----------



## Project59

What the fuck is wrong with this vato!!! ^^^^^ That blonde bitch is fine!! Aside from that second picture where she kinda looks as tho she has down syndrome!!! I know it was too good to be true Mike!!!  :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

mademan eating at the y :biggrin: ic but shit i like that ass 2


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 19 2008, 02:57 AM~12473455
> *mademan eating at the y :biggrin: ic but shit i like that ass 2
> *


the fuck you talkin bout me eating at the Y?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 03:04 AM~12473489
> *the fuck you talkin bout me eating at the Y?
> *


heres supper
a nice chunk of Beef Ribs, and a Nice Striploin Steak








cooked up nice with some grilled pepperoni









^ that was just for me!


----------



## 1ofaknd

Let's keep the nude, or semi-nude pics out of here please. This is a model forum, and a lot of kids browse this forum. I don't want to have to close this topic down and discipline anyone. So consider this a fair warning please.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

[/img]


----------



## mademan

how bout some Beef Tenderloin.... best cut you can get :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looking good!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 03:13 AM~12473538
> *how bout some Beef Tenderloin.... best cut you can get  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got 2 whole ones at my work cuz it was last day to sell them and i was closing, was regular 91.00 i got for 6.00 lol

any steaks going out the night i work i get to mark to .79lb ANYTHING t-bones,tenderlion,ny strip, ribeye

so right now mine and my brothers freezers stay full :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2008, 03:37 AM~12473609
> *i got 2 whole ones at my work cuz it was last day to sell them and i was closing, was regular 91.00 i got for 6.00 lol
> 
> any steaks going out the night i work i get to mark to .79lb  ANYTHING t-bones,tenderlion,ny strip, ribeye
> 
> so right now mine and my brothers freezers stay full  :biggrin:
> *


grab up that damn tenderloin!! its almost 17.00/ lb here!!
I usually cut about 2-2.5 inch filets, and wrap em in Drake Bouble smoked maple bason, leave em sit in Maggie seasoning, montreal steak spice and a bit of roasted red pepper and garlic, before I put em on the grille, I toss an ounce or so of Jack on em, and watch the grill work!


----------



## 8-Ball

i know this isnt a cooking section or cooking forum. but being a chef i must add some of my 2 cents in on this. a good way to cook a steak no matter the cut is simple salt and pepper to much seasoning to me ruins the natural flavors. now once u got it all nice and salt and peppered up ( as the french call it steak au poivre meaning covered in coarse black pepper and sea salt its healthier for you) now then u want to get a saute pan aka skillet smoking hot with E.V.O.O.(Extra Virgin Olive Oil). at that point drop your steak down now depending on how u prefer ur steak depends on your cook time since i like mid rare i do 3 minutes on each side give or take cause we are going in the oven on this. so right when u have done this to all 4 sides don't worry bout the tips trust me u will now its cool when the meat pulls from the pan easily. then u will see some fat in the pan now some folks will say through it away but don't do that cause all the rich goodness is still in the pan. we are going to do something called deglazed the pan now u can do this with brandy or red wine and once u got all that fat off the bottom of the pan get a nice chunk of butter not that jankie margarine shit real butter and swirl the butter in and once the butter is all melted pour it over your steak au poivre and if u got potatoes u can even pour the sauce over those. now try it out let me kno what yall think. and again sorry for the whole martha stewart/rachel ray/emril cooking class but i am really passionate bout food but if anybody has a food question or want to impress the ol' lady or some a new chick with some cookin skills hit me up. thats why i got in the business women love a man that can cook.


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 18 2008, 01:59 PM~12465939
> *dont come at me like im some fool now! i knew it was shopped :uh:  i thought you were gonna do it as a model too,  and asked if you have them wheels (FOR A MODEL)
> *


NOOOO.....I was just kiddin bro.I was pretty sure you were curios about if I had the donor pic I got those wheels from.I wish I had a set for a model car they would be sick on the Lexus with the adjustable suspension.IF you want the wheels to use on a chop hit me up.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 19 2008, 09:38 AM~12473999
> *NOOOO.....I was just kiddin bro.I was pretty sure you were curios about if I had the donor pic I got those wheels from.I wish I had a set for a model car they would be sick on the Lexus with the adjustable suspension.IF you want the wheels to use on a chop hit me up.
> *





 :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*aye a lil question is $52.00 to much fro a b new '66 Cadillac Ambulance -'Gold Cup' series with no Fire Ambulance decals....*


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 19 2008, 11:49 AM~12475796
> *aye a lil question is $52.00 to much fro a b new '66 Cadillac Ambulance -'Gold Cup' series with no  Fire Ambulance decals....
> *


:no:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

then im buying it


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 19 2008, 12:49 PM~12475796
> *aye a lil question is $52.00 to much fro a b new '66 Cadillac Ambulance -'Gold Cup' series with no  Fire Ambulance decals....
> *


is it og, or a repop? too many people are selling the 1997 version and the 2002 versions as OG kits, just pulling decals out, which were wrapped in the flyer advertising stuff, that never came in the OGs.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 01:38 PM~12476661
> *is it og, or a repop? too many people are selling the 1997 version and the 2002 versions as OG kits, just pulling decals out, which were wrapped in the flyer advertising stuff, that never came in the OGs.
> *


 :0 :0 what do you speak of? i never know they were repopped?


----------



## mademan

yep, when jo-han was making promos of the 57 stude, or something like that in 2000 they ran 5000 or so of the ambulances, never re-poped the hearses.

They used the same box, same decal sheet, same terrible flashing..... except the box had a flyer showing the line of stuff that johan produced.

they were repoped once in 97 I think too. same red plastic same instruction sheet everything. Ill try to dig out one of mine.


----------



## mademan

OG on bottom, REPRO on top from 2000. I cannot find the flyer, but will post pics when I do.









repro kit


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 04:03 PM~12476936
> *OG on bottom, REPRO on top from 2000.  I cannot find the flyer, but will post pics when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repro kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much were those actually going for when they remade them?


----------



## grimreaper69

?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 19 2008, 03:31 PM~12477181
> *how much were those actually going for when they remade them?
> *


19.99


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 01:38 PM~12476661
> *is it og, or a repop? too many people are selling the 1997 version and the 2002 versions as OG kits, just pulling decals out, which were wrapped in the flyer advertising stuff, that never came in the OGs.
> *


Gold Cup is the older "flat box" series. Not a bad price


----------



## mademan

oh shit, Ive got a couple of those ones too.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 04:38 PM~12477240
> *19.99
> *


and then turn and make a profit of $30 on ebay...............ASSHOLES :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

I was just presuming it was this one.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 02:47 PM~12477320
> *I was just presuming it was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hmm, dunno then. Is that on the end? I never picked the ambulance up, just wanted the hearses :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 19 2008, 03:49 PM~12477327
> *hmm, dunno then.  Is that on the end?  I never picked the ambulance up, just wanted the hearses  :biggrin:
> *


yep its on the ends of the box, the hearse says gold cup kit too.


----------



## BigPoppa

I guess it's up to ibuildem to figure out what he's got. 

Do you have any caskets that came with yours?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 19 2008, 03:53 PM~12477372
> *I guess it's up to ibuildem to figure out what he's got.
> 
> Do you have any caskets that came with yours?
> *


my 2 with caskets are sealed... but i have my one resin casket that is opened up and cleaned up, in 3 pieces ready for casting!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 02:59 PM~12477407
> *opened up and cleaned up, in 3 pieces ready for casting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 04:59 PM~12477407
> *my 2 with caskets are sealed... but i have my one resin casket that is opened up and cleaned up, in 3 pieces ready for casting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOOK ME UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i bought this one 59.00 toTAL


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 19 2008, 05:13 PM~12477512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this one 59.00 toTAL
> *


good deal


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: Lil Mikey still sporting Hotwheels blankets and sheets!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 19 2008, 04:17 PM~12477550
> * :roflmao: Lil Mikey still sporting Hotwheels blankets and sheets!!!  :cheesy:
> *


haha, spare room, where I have all my ,model shit stored.

not bad deal Ibuildwen..... I got both mine for around 29.00, my sealed flatbox was 40.00

but more and more people are after them now.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 02:59 PM~12477407
> *my 2 with caskets are sealed... but i have my one resin casket that is opened up and cleaned up, in 3 pieces ready for casting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you know if the originals come open?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 19 2008, 04:23 PM~12477599
> *Do you know if the originals come open?
> *


im pretty sure it does..... both my black flatbox 1st issues are sealed... probly never gonna open em, lol.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 03:27 PM~12477629
> *im pretty sure it does..... both my black flatbox 1st issues are sealed... probly never gonna open em, lol.
> *


cmon, open one at least :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 19 2008, 04:33 PM~12477660
> *cmon, open one at least  :biggrin:
> *


nah, those are 150 + $ kits, lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

MY SHIT IS GONNA BE DOPE ... BELIVE THAT ..


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan+Dec 19 2008, 03:27 PM~12477629-->
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure it does..... both my black flatbox 1st issues are sealed... probly never gonna open em, lol.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 03:33 PM~12477660
> *cmon, open one at least  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats whats up :thumbsup: nothing majical about a sealed kit....
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Dec 19 2008, 03:37 PM~12477680
> *nah, those are 150 + $ kits, lol
> *


  dammit you know you want to build them.......


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*i might be winning this on ebay .

*


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 19 2008, 05:53 PM~12478656
> *i might  be winning this on ebay .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got one of those, what are they going for?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

im winning the bid 14.00


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:
i still love this car...eddie didnt you sell it?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 19 2008, 08:02 PM~12478743
> *im winning the bid 14.00
> *


i should bid, i'm watchin the same one :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i will snipe you from here


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 19 2008, 09:56 PM~12479205
> *i will snipe you from here
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68

how much time left....

just curious?!?!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 19 2008, 07:05 PM~12478769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> i still love this car...eddie didnt you sell it?
> *


  IT RESIDES IN WACO, TX :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 19 2008, 07:17 PM~12479365
> *how much time left....
> 
> just curious?!?!
> 
> *


snipe you 2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 19 2008, 11:31 PM~12479947
> *snipe you 2
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: 



whats the bid up to now? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

same price... i know some ones plotting thow ... they always are on e-gay..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 19 2008, 11:44 PM~12480038
> *same price... i know some ones plotting thow ... they always are on e-gay..
> *




oh i hate that place man................... ive gotten beat out on some shit in the last couple sec. :angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

yeah its not a good feeling either ....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 20 2008, 12:01 AM~12480193
> *yeah its not a good feeling either ....
> *




nope


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 19 2008, 05:56 PM~12480139
> *oh i hate that place man................... ive gotten beat out on some shit in the last couple sec.  :angry:
> *


I've won by $0.01 in the last second :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 01:22 AM~12480857
> *I've won by $0.01 in the last second  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



good for you prick  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2008, 10:22 PM~12480857
> *I've won by $0.01 in the last second  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funny shit right there.The foo that lost to you must have been pissed off big time LOL.


----------



## spikekid999

:0 :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-CADILLAC-ELDORADO...%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wow ^ lol now the whole world knows


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*bid on this one 
*
http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-CADILLAC-ELDORADO...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## spikekid999

ya, i was lookin at jo-han kits and came across it lol. i see he's got a 60 dodge, 59 plymouth and a 58 desoto id like to get, but no cashola


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...v3iypWFlLQ0dzlI


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150315976747
just won this!


----------



## BODINE




----------



## chevy1964

ANYBODY HAVE GOTTI PITS PICS!


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Dec 21 2008, 03:18 PM~12490944
> *ANYBODY HAVE GOTTI PITS PICS!
> *


Here you go but I dont know why you want to look at his pits


----------



## spikekid999

http://cgi.ebay.com/Builders-Lot-4-IMPALA-...%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^^ eeeeeuuuckckckkkk

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 20 2008, 02:21 PM~12483993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



heres something for someone to build :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:uh: dam now thats low


----------



## STREETRACEKING

this i like


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i got one coming exactly like it ^^^ diffrent color + rims tho


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 22 2008, 02:22 AM~12496441
> *i got one coming exactly like it ^^^ diffrent color + rims tho
> *


How can it be "exactly like it" if it is a different color and has different rims?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i got the hood :biggrin:


----------



## chevy1964

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Dec 21 2008, 04:56 PM~12491616
> *Here you go but I dont know why you want to look at his pits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOTTI BLOODLINE PITS (PIT BULL DOGS) NOT HIS ARMPITS!
DUMBASS


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 22 2008, 02:58 PM~12498974
> *I PUNCHED JESUS IN THE DICK ........MAH *****
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 22 2008, 01:01 PM~12499009
> *
> *


YOU CANT BRING OFF TOPIC BUSINESS OVER TO THE MODEL SIDE HOMIE..... :0  :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 22 2008, 03:06 PM~12499045
> *YOU CANT BRING OFF TOPIC BUSINESS OVER TO THE MODEL SIDE  HOMIE..... :0    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is true :yes:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 17 2008, 10:40 PM~12461965
> *Rocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this photoshoped?
if so looks good.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 22 2008, 03:34 PM~12499233
> *is this photoshoped?
> if so looks good.
> *


didnt u see the original pic?

lol


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 22 2008, 03:34 PM~12499233
> *is this photoshoped?
> if so looks good.
> *


Thanks man....heres an update....I cant paint anything right now but I can still "shop"....lol

Im working on the reflections.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Dec 22 2008, 07:58 AM~12496941
> *GOTTI BLOODLINE PITS (PIT BULL DOGS) NOT HIS ARMPITS!
> DUMBASS
> *



Jeez you try to help somebody out........



:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

need help fellas having a problem with my computer( dont know much about them  ) a bunch of windows keeps popping up any body know how to fix this ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

pop up blocker turned off? and what kind of windows?


----------



## Project59

This is good for a laugh!!

http://www.lolhonda.com/


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2008, 11:48 AM~12508223
> *pop up blocker turned off? and what kind of windows?
> *


xp :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

naw homie what kind of windows keep popping up, like advertisments?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2008, 11:44 AM~12508194
> *need help fellas having a problem with my computer( dont know much about them    ) a bunch of windows keeps popping up any body know how to fix this ?
> *


Did you by chance try and download a dirty picture of Hailey Barry :dunno: I did this once and my computer caught a nasty virus where I had windows popping up like crazy!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 01:14 PM~12508393
> *Did you by chance try and download a dirty picture of Hailey Barry :dunno: I did this once and my computer caught a nasty virus where I had windows popping up like crazy!!
> *


dirty pics of the net i c that y u make real ones so u wont get a virus  :biggrin:  get like me lol lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 12:20 PM~12508442
> *dirty pics of the net i c that y u make real ones so u wont get a virus    :biggrin:    get like me lol lol..... :biggrin:
> *


dude those aren't dirty pics!!! That's just a dirty girl period!!! :barf:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Dec 23 2008, 12:05 PM~12508340-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw homie what kind of windows keep popping up, like advertisments?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol different websites like dating, different video viewing sites
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 12:14 PM~12508393
> *Did you by chance try and download a dirty picture of Hailey Barry :dunno: I did this once and my computer caught a nasty virus where I had windows popping up like crazy!!
> *


no only music from lime wire and its been a couple of weeks since i did that.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 01:23 PM~12508473
> *dude those aren't dirty pics!!! That's just a dirty girl period!!! :barf:
> *


 dude u no u look my pics :biggrin: u no


----------



## Project59

Could be a virus run a scan!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 12:32 PM~12508535
> *dude u no u look my pics :biggrin:  u no
> *


Dude you know your fucking retarded!! :cheesy: You know!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oh.. well go to the tools thing on internet explorer, go to internet options, go to the privacy tab and click advanced , then check the box that says override automatic cookie handling, then accept first party cookies, block 3rd party cookies. hope that helped, it helpd me


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 01:35 PM~12508563
> *Dude you know your fucking retarded!!  :cheesy: You know!!
> *


i got 1 ? y do canadians say a after thay say something? a


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats actually "eh", and its just naturally how they talk. get some respect. he called you a retard because you do sound ignorant in your typing, just saying.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 12:38 PM~12508590
> *i got 1 ? y do canadians say a after thay say something? a
> *


Show me one post I've said EH after everything I've said?? 
If that's the best you got for me homeboy then do yourself a favour and jump in a paper bag! get it a little wet and try fighting your way out of it!! Cause that shit was weak!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2008, 01:40 PM~12508608
> *thats actually "eh", and its just naturally how they talk. get some respect. he called you a retard because you do sound ignorant in your typing, just saying.
> *


 :0 i c eh


----------



## Project59

I'm betting you even think all Canadians live in igloo's and ride our dog sleds to and from work!!! Ever been kicked in the ass with a froozen muckluck???


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 01:41 PM~12508617
> *Show me one post I've said EH after everything I've said??
> If that's the best you got for me homeboy then do yourself a favour and jump in a paper bag! get it a little wet and try fighting your way out of it!! Cause that shit was weak!!
> *


 not as weak as that paper beg shit :biggrin: and i did not say u [ canadins] eh lol :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

why do ******* always say "ya know" after everything?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 12:46 PM~12508668
> *not as weak as that paper beg shit :biggrin: and i did not say u  [ canadins] eh lol :biggrin:
> *


That was the point!!! :uh: You said Candians and you were asking me the question!!!! So if you didn't say me then what exactly were you trying to say??? 
Face it bud!!! You can ramble on that keyboard all day.... The fact is your words mean nothing and are going no where!!! Your women your so proud of is in my opinion one of the nastiest looking ************'s I have ever laid eye's on!!! 
Cudo's for you that you can muster up enough curage to awake next to that every morning!!! 
But damn homie she is far from crack so you can stop trying to push her like she's the next best thing!!!!


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 19 2008, 06:05 PM~12478769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> i still love this car...eddie didnt you sell it?
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2008, 01:54 PM~12508735
> *why do ******* always say "ya know" after everything?
> *


******* :uh: 




> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 01:55 PM~12508737
> *That was the point!!!  :uh: You said Candians and you were asking me the question!!!! So if you didn't say me then what exactly were you trying to say???
> Face it bud!!! You can ramble on that keyboard all day.... The fact is your words mean nothing and are going no where!!! Your women your so proud of is in my opinion one of the nastiest looking ************'s I have ever laid eye's on!!!
> Cudo's for you that you can muster up enough curage to awake next to that every morning!!!
> But damn homie she is far from crack so you can stop trying to push her like she's the next best thing!!!!
> *


stop it did i say i was proud? yo opinion to me means noting and are going no where 2! so lats c who u wake up 2 eh! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 23 2008, 01:57 PM~12508757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 nice!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 01:02 PM~12508796
> ******** :uh:
> stop it did i say i was proud? yo opinion to me means noting and are going no where 2! so lats c who u wake up 2 eh! :biggrin:
> *


You don't have to say your proud!! The way you try and present that bitch is proudness with in it's own!! If my opinion means nothing to you then Why do you carry on???? And it's let's not lats take a fucking grammer class for that matter a spelling class!!!!!! And I'm not ashamed to admit I don't wake up to fuck all because I'd rather the bitch to be assed' out by the time I awake so I don't have to cook her ass breakfast!!!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 02:44 PM~12508646
> *I'm betting you even think all Canadians live in igloo's and ride our dog sleds to and from work!!! Ever been kicked in the ass with a froozen muckluck???
> *


WTF you dont live in an Igloo??? No dog sled either.. Man my world is coming down around me.. Whats next you ganna tell me you canucks have indoor plumbing?? LMAO..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2008, 04:54 PM~12508735
> *why do ******* always say "ya know" after everything?
> *





:uh: 


i say ya know all the time, but thats just because i wanna make sure you know what im talking about ya know :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 02:07 PM~12508826
> *You don't have to say your proud!! The way you try and present that bitch is proudness with in it's own!! If my opinion means nothing to you then Why do you carry on???? And it's let's not lats take a fucking grammer class for that matter a spelling class!!!!!! And I'm not ashamed to admit I don't wake up to fuck all because I'd rather the bitch to be assed' out by the time I awake so I don't have to cook her ass breakfast!!!
> *


 so tell me how i present har y i carry on is i dont have shit 2 do eh, so u saying u dont wake up 2 shit ic just 2 j/o i c no wonder u b looking at ass and pussy pics on the net :biggrin: u get no real pussy lolololololo
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 23 2008, 05:13 PM~12508882
> *WTF you dont live in an Igloo??? No dog sled either.. Man my world is coming down around me.. Whats next you ganna tell me you canucks have indoor plumbing?? LMAO..
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 23 2008, 01:13 PM~12508882
> *WTF you dont live in an Igloo??? No dog sled either.. Man my world is coming down around me.. Whats next you ganna tell me you canucks have indoor plumbing?? LMAO..
> *


We do when we pull out the ice auger and cut a hole in the floor!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 01:14 PM~12508892
> *so tell me how i present har  y i carry on is i dont have shit 2 do eh, so u saying u dont wake up 2 shit ic just 2 j/o i c no wonder u b looking at ass and pussy pics on the net  :biggrin: u get no real pussy lolololololo
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You don't have to worry about how much pussy I get homeboy!!! But I'll tell ya it's still alot nicer then what you got on the go!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 04:15 PM~12508897
> *We do when we pull out the ice auger and cut a hole in the floor!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 02:16 PM~12508906
> *You don't have to worry about how much pussy I get homeboy!!! But I'll tell ya it's still alot nicer then what you got on the go!!!
> *


pics r u dont get no ass!!!!! what she r he look like no what im talking bout


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i guss i was right he gets no ass lamo


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 01:19 PM~12508932
> *pics r u dont get no ass!!!!! what she r he look like no what im talking bout
> *


Are you trying call me a ***???? I don't think I got to prove myself to the likes of you!!! I got better thing's to do like argue with then post pics of all the girls I've slept with lately!!! If ya want I can set you up a link to my face book and you can pick and choose!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 02:23 PM~12508971
> *Are you trying call me a ***???? I don't think I got to prove myself to the likes of you!!! I got better thing's to do like argue with then post pics of all the girls I've slept with lately!!! If ya want I can set you up a link to my face book and you can pick and choose!!!
> *


 no not trying 2 call u a *** :uh: just dont no what u like xoxoxo lol yes gave me a link so i can c
:scrutinize:


----------



## youcantfademe

ladies , go to your rooms... no tv for a week......


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 23 2008, 02:30 PM~12509010
> *ladies , go to your rooms... no tv for a week......
> *


but we haveing so much fun :biggrin: he dont get no ass :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

It's ok tho cause he gets all the ass included kissing the ass on the head of that bitch he's fucking!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 02:35 PM~12509058
> *It's ok tho cause he gets all the ass included kissing the ass on the head of that bitch he's fucking!!!
> *


kissing the ass on the head :uh: how do u do that eh i guss thats only something u do eh


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 01:37 PM~12509072
> *kissing the ass on the head :uh: how do u do that eh i guss thats only something u do eh
> *


(It's) face looks like an ass!!!!  :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 06:55 PM~12511145
> *(It's) face looks like an ass!!!!  :uh:
> *


 ok i c u like 2 look at ass but the ? is what kind of ass xoxoxoxo lolol :biggrin: come on now project69 tell us now :biggrin: eh


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 06:05 PM~12511232
> *ok i c u like 2 look at ass but the ? is what kind of ass xoxoxoxo lolol :biggrin:  come on now project69 tell us now :biggrin: eh
> *


You know what I do know for a fact!!! I actually feel myself loseing brain cells every time you post one of your corn ball cracks!!!


----------



## Diamond502

:barf:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 07:07 PM~12511253
> *You know what I do know for a fact!!! I actually feel myself loseing brain cells every time you post one of your corn ball cracks!!!
> *


a project69 whats corn ball cracks is it something u like 2 do whit ass cracks :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

:uh: Yeah your mom's ass crack... I like to stick corn balls up there!! We all know how much she like's corn!! Hey retard! It's Project59 not Project69 Guess you can't read either!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 23 2008, 07:07 PM~12511256
> *:barf:
> *


c u even makeing bd :barf: whit that ass shit so u know what u have 2 do :buttkick: :worship: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:18 PM~12511365
> *c u even makeing bd  :barf: whit that ass shit so u know what u have 2 do :buttkick:  :worship:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


naw fool, your busted ass woman is making me :barf:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 07:18 PM~12511361
> * :uh: Yeah your mom's ass crack... I like to stick corn balls up there!! We all know how much she like's corn!! Hey retard! It's Project59 not Project69 Guess you can't read either!!!
> *


 :uh: dam now we have 2 put moms in this ?! we can not have fun whit out going thar i c! yes i can r e a d y i say 69 u no 69=u and him 2miney times up the ass=u 100% *** :biggrin:  whats next 69times thats yo new name :biggrin: eh


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 07:20 PM~12511387
> *naw fool, your busted ass woman is making me :barf:
> *


 4 1 who u u ant in this so get out :uh: i c u come 2 help 69times up the ass out yes he need help geting ky out his ass tho :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:26 PM~12511431
> *:uh: dam now we have 2 put moms in this ?! we can not have fun whit out going thar i c! yes i can r e a d y i say 69 u no 69=u and him 2miney times up the ass=u 100% *** :biggrin:    whats next 69times thats yo new name :biggrin: eh
> *


use grammar much?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 06:26 PM~12511431
> *:uh: dam now we have 2 put moms in this ?! we can not have fun whit out going thar i c! yes i can r e a d y i say 69 u no 69=u and him 2miney times up the ass=u 100% *** :biggrin:    whats next 69times thats yo new name :biggrin: eh
> *


Do you know a single lick of english or are you natrually this fucking stupid?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:30 PM~12511464
> *4 1 who u u ant in this so get out :uh: i c u come 2 help 69times up the ass out yes he need help geting ky out his ass tho :biggrin:
> *


motherfucker, this is bodydropped, sent a request to get my name changed a few days ago, guess gary just got around to doing it, check my posts, you will see that its me!!!

:uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 09:31 PM~12511477
> *Do you know a single lick of english or are you natrually this fucking stupid?
> *


i'll take naturally that fucking stupid for 200, alex


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59+Dec 23 2008, 07:31 PM~12511477-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know a single lick of english or are you natrually this fucking stupid?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guss i am and u natrually 100% ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 07:31 PM~12511478
> *motherfucker, this is bodydropped, sent a request to get my name changed a few days ago, guess gary just got around to doing it, check my posts, you will see that its me!!! my bad bd but u no what u can do check yo ass out fool :biggrin: i know u dont wont 2 go thar whit me
> 
> :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 07:32 PM~12511487
> *i'll take naturally that fucking stupid for 200, alex so i c u stell going
> *


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:38 PM~12511535
> *i guss i am and u natrually 100% ***
> *


why quote my posts if ur not going to say anything


----------



## STREETRACEKING

u all know what happen whan bd and 69 times up the ass make out = this


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 06:38 PM~12511535
> *i guss i am and u natrually 100% ***
> *


Call me a *** all you want goof!! I'd rather be a *** then to wake up next to that disgusting peice of pussy you sleep with!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 09:42 PM~12511565
> *Call me a *** all you want goof!! I'd rather be a *** then to wake up next to that disgusting peice of pussy you sleep with!!
> *


:roflmao: :rofl:


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 07:42 PM~12511565
> *Call me a *** all you want goof!! I'd rather be a *** then to wake up next to that disgusting peice of pussy you sleep with!!
> *


c now! i new i was right we have a *** in the house he sad it not me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 07:44 PM~12511582
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:
> X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


c look he even got bd on his dick he a pimp :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 06:45 PM~12511587
> *c now! i new i was right we have a *** in the house he sad it not me :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup I was right!!! You really are that stupid!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502

that bitch is just flat out nasty!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 07:46 PM~12511601
> *Yup I was right!!! You really are that stupid!!!  :cheesy:
> *


i was right 2 u = a *** whit ky and all that shit :nono: :werd: :nosad:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 07:47 PM~12511608
> *that bitch is just flat out nasty!!!!
> *


that ant my bitch its my ex but we know u 69 times up the ass bitch now!!! thats nasty shit :biggrin: lol!


----------



## Diamond502

thats your best decision in life is getting away from that


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 06:49 PM~12511622
> *i was right 2 u = a *** whit ky and all that shit :nono:  :werd:  :nosad:
> *


Are you allowed to be on the computer with-out supervision??? How old are you???? And damn it please for the love of god!!! Tell me why that bitch is so fucking nasty!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVFbT_bqVoI


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 07:52 PM~12511659
> *thats your best decision in life is getting away from that
> *


i c u need 2 make a good decison 2 get away from 69times up the ass 4 u run out of time no what im talking about :nicoderm:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:55 PM~12511680
> *i c u need 2 make a good decison 2 get away from 69times up the ass 4 u run out of time no what im talking about :nicoderm:
> *


*****, call me a *** all you want, doesnt phase me, nothing u could say does, thats ll ur stuck on is calling someone else a ***, maybe your self consience about that shit


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 06:51 PM~12511642
> *that ant my bitch its my ex but we know u 69 times up the ass bitch now!!! thats nasty shit :biggrin: lol!
> *


So what your saying is you ain't getting any either???? Well fuck That must mean your a *** too!!! No wonder your over there trying to ride my dick!!! For real cockmonkey You don't have shit that'll top anything I do So give yourself a rest and get back to your life!!! Oh wait this is your life!!!! :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 07:53 PM~12511666
> *Are you allowed to be on the computer with-out supervision??? How old are you???? And damn it please for the love of god!!! Tell me why that bitch is so fucking nasty!!!!!!
> *


ass of 2 day im 25 y she nasty because u dont like pussy u like d i c k :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:57 PM~12511703
> *ass of 2 day im 25 y she nasty because u dont like pussy u like d i c k :biggrin:
> *


naw she nasty cause she look like some chit youd get out of a comic book, *****, bitch looks liike shes been around the block a couple time, maybe even the city


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 23 2008, 06:54 PM~12511671
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVFbT_bqVoI
> *


That's not the gucci mane!!! That's the street race king :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502+Dec 23 2008, 07:56 PM~12511696-->
> 
> 
> 
> *****, call me a *** all you want, doesnt phase me, nothing u could say does, thats ll ur stuck on is calling someone else a ***, maybe your self consience about that shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i must b geting 2 yo head if u have 2 say ***** no what im talking bout
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 07:56 PM~12511699
> *So what your saying is you ain't getting any either???? Well fuck That must mean your a *** too!!! No wonder your over there trying to ride my dick!!! For real cockmonkey You don't have shit that'll top anything I do So give yourself a rest and get back to your life!!! Oh wait this is your life!!!!  :uh:
> *


 no i got an old lady u know the ass u allways looking at uall just will never c har face what is a cockmonkey is thats some *** shit u do
:dunno:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 06:57 PM~12511703
> *ass of 2 day im 25 y she nasty because u dont like pussy u like d i c k :biggrin:
> *


No man It's not that I don't like pussy.... it's that she looks like my fucking pittbull mauled her face before I told her to spit it out.. Dog's choke on chicken bones you know!!!


----------



## [email protected]

project watch the 1st couple sec. of this :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxqVvHpKxJk


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam 2 **** at my back door batter call 911


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:01 PM~12511739
> *i must b geting 2 yo head if u have 2 say ***** no what im talking bout
> no i got an old lady u know the ass u allways looking at uall just will never c har face what is a cockmonkey is thats some *** shit u do
> :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:01 PM~12511739
> * what is a cockmonkey
> :dunno:
> *


A cockmonkey is a goof like you always trying to ride someone's cock on the internet because you clearly have nothing better to do!!! If you got a girl I think you should run along and pay more attention to her!! She might get jealous over the relationship your trying so hard to start with me..


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:01 PM~12511739
> *i must b geting 2 yo head if u have 2 say ***** no what im talking bout
> no i got an old lady u know the ass u allways looking at uall just will never c har face what is a cockmonkey is thats some *** shit u do
> :dunno:
> *



listen '*****', if you havent noticed by now, i say ***** a lot, no racism about it, i dont even use the word ****** unless i have to, and thats only torwards bigots, no racism here, *****, just my way of life, so go on back to that crackwhore looking piece of "ass" as you call it



oh yea, and one more thing


*****



:uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 08:02 PM~12511741
> *No man It's not that I don't like pussy.... it's that she looks like my fucking pittbull mauled her face before I told her to spit it out.. Dog's choke on chicken bones you know!!!
> *


 i dont know but one thing i do know is u choke on bd's dick :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 07:03 PM~12511757
> *project watch the 1st couple sec. of this  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxqVvHpKxJk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now that's fucking funny!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:05 PM~12511786
> *i dont know but one thing i do know is u choke on bd's dick :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


:uh:

how original, your still talking about my dick, didnt get enough of that "girls" last night?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 08:04 PM~12511769
> *A cockmonkey is a goof like you always trying to ride someone's cock on the internet because you clearly have nothing better to do!!! If you got a girl I think you should run along and pay more attention to her!! She might get jealous over the relationship your trying so hard to start with me..
> *


i do have something 2 do its my b day and my bitch at work but u right i dont have shit 2 do but call out **** whan i c tham


----------



## Diamond502

straight wilderbeast looking ho for real


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:05 PM~12511786
> *i dont know but one thing i do know is u choke on bd's dick :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


You still don't get it witch is ok!!! I tend to take sympathy for the mentally challenged!!


----------



## Diamond502

still waiting for a comment abot atleast im getting some or something, :uh: , only a matter of time before that one pops up


----------



## low4oshow

happy b-day :dunno: :|


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 08:05 PM~12511781
> *listen '*****', if you havent noticed by now, i say ***** a lot, no racism about it, i dont even use the word ****** unless i have to, and thats only torwards bigots, no racism here, *****, just my way of life, so go on back to that crackwhore looking piece of "ass" as you call it
> oh yea, and one more thing
> *****
> :uh:
> *


u know that ant right


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:13 PM~12511863
> *u know that ant right
> *


And niether is calling 2 complete strangers **** just cause they don't like what your nasty bitch looks like!!! If you can't take it don't dish it!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:13 PM~12511863
> *u know that ant right
> *


what aint right, that white guy says the word *****?
haha, u make me laugh
i could go around saying ******


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 11:15 PM~12511884
> *what aint right, that white guy says the word *****?
> haha, u make me laugh
> i could go around saying ******
> *


not coo :nosad: :nono:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 23 2008, 10:16 PM~12511899
> *not coo  :nosad:  :nono:
> *


i said i could, and i have called many people *******, but only one black person, i dont use the word for racism but torwards a bigot


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502+Dec 23 2008, 08:10 PM~12511834-->
> 
> 
> 
> straight wilderbeast looking ho for real
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe but that pussy was good but lats b 4 real we dont even no how yo models look so go find a phone and thake some pics and get back 2 me b 4 u start talking shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 08:10 PM~12511838
> *You still don't get it witch is ok!!! I tend to take sympathy for the mentally challenged!!  i c u do ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 08:11 PM~12511845
> *still waiting for a comment abot atleast im getting some or something, :uh: , only a matter of time before that one pops up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is pics comeing soon?????????!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Dec 23 2008, 08:13 PM~12511861
> *happy b-day :dunno:  :| right on low just geting high and fucking whit some ****
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59+Dec 23 2008, 08:15 PM~12511880-->
> 
> 
> 
> And niether is calling 2 complete strangers **** just cause they don't like what your nasty bitch looks like!!! If you can't take it don't dish it!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u know that ant the same thing ***
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 08:18 PM~12511928
> *i said i could, and i have called many people *******, but only one black person, i dont use the word for racism but torwards a bigot
> *


 u no u ant right


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:19 PM~12511931
> *maybe but that pussy was good but lats b 4 real we dont even no how yo models look  so go find a phone and thake some pics and get back 2 me  b 4 u start talking shit
> is pics comeing soon?????????!!!!!!!
> *


my models look like they are sitting in the box, which they are, and no, no pics of any girl coming soon, i have more respect for the girl im messing around with or whatever, but here ill gve you something else to hate on, SHE DOES NOT HAVE A ASS, its pretty flat, is that a problem for you, probably, for me, no, looks dont get my attention, i could care less if she has big breasts and an ass, i'd rather have a girl that tkaes care of herself than a chick with the biggest ass anyday!!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:21 PM~12511945
> *
> u no u ant right
> *



thats your opinion, everyone has one, but all of my black friends dont seem to care about it, and neither do the few homies that post here in model section that i call ***** as a friend, im not saying any names, if he wants to step forward and say he has no problem with me saying or typing the word *****, thats on him


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:21 PM~12511945
> *u know that ant the same thing ***
> u no u ant right
> *


You must have gotten beat up alot as a kid!!! Maybe that's why your so fucking stupid???? Do you got anything else under your sleves you can try to use as a come back other then *** *** ***??? I'm betting not because your mind is so small you can't comprehend anything else with your waisted use of breath....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 08:22 PM~12511955
> *my models look like they are sitting in the box, which they are, and no, no pics of any girl coming soon, i have more respect for the girl im messing around with or whatever, but here ill gve you something else to hate on, SHE DOES NOT HAVE A ASS, its pretty flat, is that a problem for you, probably, for me, no, looks dont get my attention, i could care less if she has big breasts and an ass, i'd rather have a girl that tkaes care of herself than a chick with the biggest ass anyday!!!
> *


what r u saying i did not say that r u trying to chang the subject i c thats cool i u wont me 2 get off yo ass just ask man


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:26 PM~12511990
> *what r u saying i did not say that r u trying to chang the subject i c thats cool i u wont me 2 get off yo ass just ask man
> *


what the fuck u talkng about, use english and grammar bitch, all ii caught from that was me changing the subject, which i didnt, u asked about models, i told you, they are unstarted, and then u tlaked more about your wilderbeast bittch


----------



## PINK86REGAL

WOW 4 PAGES OF THIS SHIT!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2008, 07:28 PM~12512007
> *WOW 4 PAGES OF THIS SHIT!
> *


It's ramndumb shit offtopic!!! isn't this what it's for????  :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502+Dec 23 2008, 08:24 PM~12511969-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion, everyone has one, but all of my black friends dont seem to care about it, and neither do the few homies that post here in model section that i call ***** as a friend, im not saying any names, if he wants to step forward and say he has no problem with me saying or typing the word *****, thats on him
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its bucause thay ant real if i was one of tham i would fuck u up
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 08:26 PM~12511978
> *You must have gotten beat up alot as a kid!!! Maybe that's why your so fucking stupid???? Do you got anything else under your sleves you can try to use as a come back other then *** *** ***??? I'm betting not because your mind is so small you can't comprehend anything else with your waisted use of breath....
> *


u right i dont have shit 2 do but call out **** who can not buld models.


----------



## Diamond502

as a matter of fact, the homeboy i call ***** that doesnt get buthurt like u is online right now!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2008, 08:28 PM~12512007
> *WOW 4 PAGES OF THIS SHIT!
> *


 i dont know y thay keep on going


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:31 PM~12512023
> *its bucause thay ant real if i was one of tham i would fuck u up
> u right i dont have shit 2 do but call out **** who can not buld models.
> *


hno:

someone threatening to beat me up for saying the word *****... :rofl:


***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** *****


:0


get over it, its a fucking word, now if i said soemthing like:

fuck you, your a stupid ******

i could understand, but saying *****, haha, your funny, go back to wilderbeast


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:31 PM~12512023
> *
> u right i dont have shit 2 do but call out **** who can not buld models.
> *


I think you should run a check on my name fool!!! I'd out build your sorry ass any day!!! Garunteed!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502+Dec 23 2008, 08:31 PM~12512032-->
> 
> 
> 
> as a matter of fact, the homeboy i call ***** that doesnt get buthurt like u is online right now!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dam u need mo help
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 08:33 PM~12512049
> *hno:
> 
> someone threatening to beat me up for saying the word *****... :rofl:
> ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** *****
> :0
> get over it, its a fucking word, now if i said soemthing like:
> 
> fuck you, your a stupid ******
> 
> i could understand, but saying *****, haha, your funny, go back to wilderbeast
> *


 thing u just dont do and that say *****


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 08:34 PM~12512059
> *I think you should run a check on my name fool!!! I'd out build your sorry ass any day!!! Garunteed!!!
> *


put money on it r yo name


----------



## Diamond502

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:35 PM~12512069
> *dam u need mo help
> thing u just dont do and that say *****
> *


***** speak with american grammar


----------



## STREETRACEKING

fuck it me and 69 times up the ass is going to have a buld off i c


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:32 PM~12512044
> *i dont know y thay keep on going
> *


I keep going on presonally myself due to the fact you clearly need to be taught some manners in peoples opinions!!! If you'd say nothing I'd say nothing!!! But everytime you open that cock trap of yours you play victim to this lyrical magician!!!! If it makes me a *** for not likeing that gross disgusting peice of shit bitch you keep rambling on about then so be it!!! My opinion will not change!!! That fact your to stupid to relize that and keep shooting off on that keyboard of yours makes it even funnier you actuall think your makeing a case here!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 08:39 PM~12512104
> *I keep going on presonally myself due to the fact you clearly need to be taught some manners in peoples opinions!!! If you'd say nothing I'd say nothing!!! But everytime you open that cock trap of yours you play victim to this lyrical magician!!!! If it makes me a *** for not likeing that gross disgusting peice of shit bitch you keep rambling on about then so be it!!! My opinion will not change!!! That fact your to stupid to relize that and keep shooting off on that keyboard of yours makes it even funnier you actuall think your makeing a case here!!!
> *


 dam i c im gating 2 someone buld off


----------



## Diamond502

look, last things im saying on this unless you egg it on more, i say the word *****, get over it, its gonna happen, you geting all butthurt on the internet is not going to stop, your the only person that seem to have a problem with it, online and oflline, your bitch look slike a wilderbeast, and if your into that, more luck to you, i just think if you care so much about someone else is saying or soing, youd look into getting a girl that takes care of herself, from the looks of the pics youve posted, for half a second i looked at them, she needs to take a shower, and try to clean up


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:42 PM~12512126
> *dam i c im gating 2 someone buld off
> *


What the fuck did you just say???? ENGRISH mother fucker!!!! Use it!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i wont 2 have a buld off whit 69 times up the ass


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:48 PM~12512180
> *i wont 2 have a buld off whit 69 times up the ass
> *




you know the A and the O arnt even close on the keyboard!!!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:48 PM~12512180
> *i wont 2 have a buld off whit 69 times up the ass
> *


You want to buld off whit 69 times up the ass??? Do you mean you want it buld up the ass 69 times???? please clarify!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 08:51 PM~12512199
> *You want to buld off whit 69 times up the ass??? Do you mean you want it buld up the ass 69 times???? please clarify!
> *


no project 69 times up the ass im ant whit that *** shit i wont a buld off thats all


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:53 PM~12512216
> *no project 69 times up the ass im ant whit that *** shit i wont a buld off thats all
> *


If you buld of skillz are anyting lick your spelin ur foto skillz ur don!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 08:55 PM~12512230
> *If you buld of skillz are anyting lick your spelin ur foto skillz ur don!!!
> *


so is u game r what?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 07:56 PM~12512240
> *so is u game r what?
> *


I see you understood that one!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: But here's one for you!!! Why not just fuck off already and go build yourself instead of trying to prove how big your internet balls are??


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 08:51 PM~12512196
> *you know the A and the O arnt even close on the keyboard!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

wud up nikkas 

:wave: 


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mademan, PINK86REGAL, Linc, low86dime


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:48 PM~12512180
> *i wont 2 have a buld off whit 69 times up the ass
> *


youll be fucking destroyed.... ive been to your topic... briefely.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 23 2008, 09:00 PM~12512261
> *youll be fucking destroyed.... ive been to your topic... briefely.
> *


coll lats just c


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 09:00 PM~12512260
> *wud up nikkas
> 
> :wave:
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mademan, PINK86REGAL, Linc, low86dime
> *


tryin to work on my 64 but reading this shit at the same time lil. he just made a post callin project59 out


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2008, 09:02 PM~12512273
> *tryin to work on my 64 but reading this shit at the same time lil. he just made a post callin project59 out
> *


is it something wrong whit that?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 09:00 PM~12512260
> *wud up nikkas
> 
> :wave:
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: mademan, PINK86REGAL, Linc, low86dime
> *



what up holmes!? :wave: 

you never did say chrome, or chrome and gold!? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:03 PM~12512284
> *is it something wrong whit that?
> *



ni99a dont start with me.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:03 PM~12512284
> *is it something wrong whit that?
> *


seriously, how old are you and what level of education do you have!? you typing sucks and if your doing it on purpose, makes you look like that much more of a *** yourself!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 12:06 AM~12512310
> *ni99a dont start with me.
> *




homie is quick to snap...................... man.................... you need some trees :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 24 2008, 12:05 AM~12512301
> *what up holmes!?  :wave:
> 
> you never did say chrome, or chrome and gold!? :biggrin:
> *



you got some 1301's?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 09:08 PM~12512328
> *you got some 1301's?
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: and hd's  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 09:07 PM~12512322
> *homie is quick to snap...................... man.................... you need some trees :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: cant do that nomore! :biggrin: :tears: :tears:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 23 2008, 09:06 PM~12512310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ni99a dont start with me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 09:07 PM~12512317
> *seriously, how old are you and what level of education do you have!?  you typing sucks and if your doing it on purpose, makes you look like that much more of a *** yourself!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im 25 and right now im high as fuck whit some **** at my back door try 2 get in
> 
> <[email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 09:07 PM~12512322
> *homie is quick to snap...................... man.................... you need some trees :biggrin:
> *


 i c he need 2 get like me   dro all day long


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 12:12 AM~12512359
> *who is u
> im 25 and right now im high as fuck whit some **** at my back door try 2 get in
> 
> i c he need 2 get like me     dro all day long
> *




i c dat dro iz fawkin wit ur hed foo.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:12 PM~12512359
> *who is u
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 12:15 AM~12512381
> *:uh:
> *



get em, get em, GET EM :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> im 25 and right now im high as fuck whit some **** at my back door try 2 get in
> 
> so what your saying is you infact are a *** and you have a grade 3 education then. thanks for clearing that up for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wait, my 3 year old daughter types on a computer better than you.........
> 
> 
> so what your saying is you have no education?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 23 2008, 09:14 PM~12512379-->
> 
> 
> 
> i c dat dro iz fawkin wit ur hed foo.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe but he ant ready
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2008, 09:15 PM~12512381
> *:uh:
> *


 what is u to me :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> im 25 and right now im high as fuck whit some **** at my back door try 2 get in
> 
> so what your saying is you infact are a *** and you have a grade 3 education then. thanks for clearing that up for us.
> but wait, my 3 year old daughter types on a computer better than you.........
> so what your saying is you have no education?
> 
> 
> 
> now c what im talking bout *** shit i just wont a buld off thats all
Click to expand...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:18 PM~12512416
> *
> what is u to me  :uh:
> *


i know who i am. but your clearly showin that your absolutely SHIT!! you dont got nothing at all. (neither female or models!)all u do is run your mouth and i dont even know why im wasting my time typing this when i know your 500+ miles away and i cant just drive over there and see what your really bout in person.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:20 PM~12512436
> *now c what im talking bout *** shit i just wont a buld off thats all
> *



:uh: you are just as mind fucked as mtx686/s10forever! you 2 would make a good couple! after all, you're both ****! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 23 2008, 09:24 PM~12512475
> *:uh:  you are just as mind fucked as mtx686/s10forever!  you 2 would make a good couple!  after all, you're both ****! :biggrin:
> *


 stop it what r u talking about u ant even in this so u on the outside looking in r at my back door on some *** shit 2 i c if u ant than stay out of it


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 09:27 PM~12512508
> *stop it what r u talking    about u ant even in this so u on the outside looking in r at my back door on some *** shit 2 i c if u ant than stay out of it
> *


you're right! im out! mi bd! sry.


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: He's too stupid to understand that one!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 09:30 PM~12512538
> * :roflmao: He's too stupid to understand that one!!
> *


 :uh: u ant right i just wont 2 have a buld off u must not b ready i c that cool


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 08:32 PM~12512561
> *:uh:  u ant right i just wont 2 have a buld off u must not b ready i c that cool
> *


I told you my conditions!!!! learn how to read dip shit! :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 09:34 PM~12512575
> *I told you my conditions!!!! learn how to read dip shit! :uh:
> *


 dip shit from a *** now thats funny what conditons


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 08:37 PM~12512602
> *dip shit from a *** now thats funny what conditons
> *


No no **** your saying remember??? I seem to have a wider vocabulary then you so I can come up with new shit to say!! That's whats funny here.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 09:39 PM~12512621
> *No no **** your saying remember???  I seem to have a wider vocabulary then you so I can come up with new shit to say!! That's whats funny here.
> *


stop it just say u ant ready 4 a buld off


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 08:41 PM~12512631
> *stop it just say u ant ready 4 a buld off
> *


It is BUILD OFF docuhe!!! Read your words before you post!!!


----------



## mademan

jesus fuck, who has the power to ban, this guy is a fucking joke, streetraceking... you know fuck all, you cant read, your welfare ass cant even spell. get a fucking dictionary, tell your stankpussy bitch to shave and shower, give some respect, then come back and someone might take your ass seriously.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 23 2008, 11:45 PM~12512682
> *jesus fuck, who has the power to ban, this guy is a fucking joke, streetraceking... you know fuck all, you cant read, your welfare ass cant even spell. get a fucking dictionary, tell your stankpussy bitch to shave and shower, give some respect, then come back and someone might take your ass seriously.
> *


Well said on the no reading/spelling part.Like going to a Mexican resturaunt being Indian and ordering in Chinese.....how the fuck you think your shit is going to turn out?


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 23 2008, 09:45 PM~12512682
> *jesus fuck, who has the power to ban, this guy is a fucking joke, streetraceking... you know fuck all, you cant read, your welfare ass cant even spell. get a fucking dictionary, tell your stankpussy bitch to shave and shower, give some respect, then come back and someone might take your ass seriously.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

Bbbburp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 24 2008, 12:45 AM~12512682
> *jesus fuck, who has the power to ban, this guy is a fucking joke, streetraceking... you know fuck all, you cant read, your welfare ass cant even spell. get a fucking dictionary, tell your stankpussy bitch to shave and shower, give some respect, then come back and someone might take your ass seriously.
> *




topic killer :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 10:50 PM~12512734
> *topic killer :biggrin:
> *


someone had to say it. Im fucking sick of newbs causeing shit. I barely post my shit here anymore, couldnt be bothered, this place is a joke as of late.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 08:50 PM~12512734
> *topic killer :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 10:52 PM~12512756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im waiting for him to call me out now... we all remember the Undead_white_bitch build off.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 24 2008, 12:54 AM~12512774
> *Im waiting for him to call me out now... we all remember the Undead_white_bitch build off.
> *


dude your killin me over here :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

I'm pretty sure this is what his kid's will look like if he keeps mateing with that gorilla! :0


----------



## mademan

^AHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAHA


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 01:01 AM~12512852
> *I'm pretty sure this is what his kid's will look like if he keeps mateing with that gorilla!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


dude im fuckin cryin im laughin so hard


----------



## darkside customs

:rofl: :rofl: OH goddamn you are so going to hell for that.


----------



## Smallz

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2008, 09:05 PM~12512879
> *:rofl:  :rofl: OH goddamn you are so going to hell for that.
> *


And your comeing with me for useing the lords name in vain like that!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

And we will both know we are in hell when we see that ugly ass supersized fat titty bitch down there.


----------



## Diamond502

where'd he go?

:rofl:

:dunno:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Yall need to leave homie alone.He is frontin with that pic.This is really his girl....and yes that is their kid....DAMN heartless bastids!!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 11:20 PM~12512989
> *where'd he go?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :dunno:
> *


I hurt his feelings. hes plotting to call me out next.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 24 2008, 01:23 AM~12513023
> *Yall need to leave homie alone.He is frontin with that pic.This is really his girl....and yes that is their kid....DAMN heartless bastids!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 23 2008, 10:23 PM~12513023
> *Yall need to leave homie alone.He is frontin with that pic.This is really his girl....and yes that is their kid....DAMN heartless bastids!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 12:32 AM~12513130
> *:biggrin:
> *


not denying it, :rofl:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 10:03 PM~12512872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dude im fuckin cryin im laughin so hard
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

I gotta ask, what zoo did you steal your girl from??


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Lucky I didn't have any fluids in my mouth for that one!! It would be all over my computer screen!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 10:20 PM~12512989
> *where'd he go?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :dunno:
> *


i do have a life i dont live on the net :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

But you caught your girl in a net.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 23 2008, 09:20 PM~12512989
> *where'd he go?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :dunno:
> *


It got a little too hot in here for him he had to go re-group! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2008, 09:37 PM~12513192
> *But you caught your girl in a net.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm starting to get a head ache from laughing so hard!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Im not racist, but she gives new meaning to the words ************.


----------



## just_a-doodz




----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2008, 09:40 PM~12513221
> *Im not racist, but she gives new meaning to the words ************.
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: here we go again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 12:37 AM~12513185
> *i do have a life i dont  live on the net :uh:
> *


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 12:48 AM~12513309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL...you seen clerks 2 I assume?


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea. Funny ass shit.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Seriously....you guys leave ole boy alone....here he is on the night him and Shaquita first.....ummmm...."mated"....aint he proud?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 23 2008, 09:55 PM~12513396
> *Seriously....you guys leave ole boy alone....here he is on the night him and Shaquita first.....ummmm...."mated"....aint he proud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HEY HEY


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: Horry Cow!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
@ all this!


----------



## [email protected]

26 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: darkside customs, pancho1969, 85 biarittz, Project59, gordolw4life, phat97yukon, lb808, STREETRACEKING, just_a-doodz, THE CRITIC, phatras, undead white boy, mademan, Mexicali


model car section is slammin tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 10:02 PM~12513475
> *26 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: darkside customs, pancho1969, 85 biarittz, Project59, gordolw4life, phat97yukon, lb808, STREETRACEKING, just_a-doodz, THE CRITIC, phatras, undead white boy, mademan, Mexicali
> model car section is slammin tonight  :biggrin:
> *


everyone getting in there fix before christmas!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this the only topic anyone gives a shit about right now LOL


----------



## [email protected]

remember this shit!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKKONgfNONU




:biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

damn it, stupid Xmas shoppin made me miss all this.... Damn its been a while for tjay to go off on somone... but its always entertainment....

They need LIL engrish class's on here before you can start posting..


----------



## just_a-doodz

Exclusive.....the wedding day.....Laugh now bishes!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: that looks like the one in STL!!


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2008, 01:04 AM~12513496
> *remember this shit!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKKONgfNONU
> :biggrin:
> *


I bet you will NEVER guess who did the beat for this song.....


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 10:04 PM~12513496
> *remember this shit!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKKONgfNONU
> :biggrin:
> *


Ol schoo bra!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 01:07 AM~12513521
> *Ol schoo bra!!!
> *












Seriously.....The Neptunes....it was "their" first gig. Look it up.


----------



## darkside customs

This is what he and his girl friend think of our jokes....


----------



## Project59

This guy should change his user name to Streakracingking :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 23 2008, 10:09 PM~12513539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.....The Neptunes....it was "their" first gig. Look it up.
> *


That suddam husane? Yo DJ Nuke that shit!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 02:12 AM~12513573
> *This guy should change his user name to Streakracingking :cheesy:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Drop it like its hot


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn..... I need to quit messing with dude.I dont even know him.Homie......just present yourself a little better.Spelling is your friend.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:12 AM~12513573
> *This guy should change his user name to Streakracingking :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 23 2008, 10:16 PM~12513606
> *:biggrin:  LOL
> *


^^^The man that came up with that one!!! I can't take all the credit!!


----------



## Diamond502

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Diamond502, phat97yukon, 85 biarittz, Project59, just_a-doodz, darkside customs, pancho1969, *undead white boy*


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:17 AM~12513611
> *^^^The man that came up with that one!!! I can't take all the credit!!
> *


Thank you thank you....... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Get yourself one of these and you should be straight.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 02:18 AM~12513621
> *Get yourself one of these and you should be straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 24 2008, 02:18 AM~12513619
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Diamond502, phat97yukon, 85 biarittz, Project59, just_a-doodz, darkside customs, pancho1969, undead white boy
> *



let kev go man.................. hes been good lately


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2008, 10:18 PM~12513621
> *Get yourself one of these and you should be straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is perfect for him!!! Yo Streakking pm me your addy I'll even front the dough for this and send it to you as a conciliation prize!!


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea, its way better than rice-a-roni.
Although I am sure he would still find a way to fuck up with spelling.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 11:22 PM~12513653
> *This is perfect for him!!! Yo Streakking pm me your addy I'll even front the dough for this and send it to you as a conciliation prize!!
> *


 see look he wont my addy so he can come to my back door on some *** shit
:nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## darkside customs

Goddammit, you really are one stupid fucktard. 
Here you go again with the gay shit.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:26 PM~12513700
> *see look he wont my addy so he can come to my back door on some *** shit
> :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


You just don't learn do you??? I don't know if you noticed but the crowd is kinda one sided here!!!! Your not funny!!! You build worth a shit!!! But like that's a suprise concidering how you type


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 01:26 AM~12513700
> *see look he wont my addy so he can come to my back door on some *** shit
> :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


It's spelled "WANT." Get a clue you non spelling fool!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 24 2008, 01:27 AM~12513716
> *It's spelled "WANT."  Get a clue you none spelling fool!!
> *


hno:


:rofl:


----------



## darkside customs

You arent even 2 months in yet and already talkin shit to folks. When you gonna learn?? Your on new territory. These are some kats that have been here for 2 3 4 years or so. You dont talk shit to them.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 24 2008, 01:29 AM~12513736
> *hno:
> :rofl:
> *


Yeah yeah yeah, look at all my posts, then look at all his.


----------



## darkside customs

Yup, thats whassup


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 11:27 PM~12513715
> *You just don't learn do you??? I don't know if you noticed but the crowd is kinda one sided here!!!! Your not funny!!! You build worth a shit!!! But like that's a suprise concidering how you type
> *


what crowd we on a pc gat a life :uh: r get high


----------



## undead white boy

Holy crap this is some funny shit that went down.If the off topic is like this i can't wait to see the buildoff call out thread it should be 10x better then this.Yo streetracingking i got some advice for you.1:return that bitch to the zoo bro i bet they are looking for her.2:Your 25 yrs old your english teacher must want to kill themselves LEARN TO FUCKIN SPELL.3:If project59 dose accept your call out prepare to get your ass handed to you he is going to kill you with his building skills.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 23 2008, 10:31 PM~12513753
> *Yeah yeah yeah, look at all my posts, then look at all his.
> *



dont worry biggc aftewr reading all this i cant read the shit that is spelt right :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 12:32 AM~12513768
> *what crowd  we on a pc gat a life :uh: r get high
> *












:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Streakraceking thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=439321&st=0


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:32 PM~12513768
> *what crowd  we on a pc gat a life :uh: r get high
> *


So your finally starting to get the jest of the whole computer world huh??? Still want to show us how big your internet balls are???


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, my engrish skillz r sartin to get all phucd up aftr reazin all thus shit


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 24 2008, 01:33 AM~12513775
> *dont worry biggc aftewr reading all this i cant read the shit that is spelt right  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Works for me. 

See man, all that poor spelling you've done has us all spelling bad......see did it again.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 23 2008, 11:32 PM~12513769
> *Holy crap this is some funny shit that went down.If the off topic is like this i can't wait to see the buildoff call out thread it should be 10x better then this.Yo streetracingking i got some advice for you.1:return that bitch to the zoo bro i bet they are looking for her.2:Your 25 yrs old your english teacher must want to kill themselves LEARN TO FUCKIN SPELL.3:If project59 dose accept your call out prepare to get your ass handed to you he is going to kill you with his building skills.
> *


maybe  but i have some fun


----------



## [email protected]

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 85 biarittz, undead white boy, darkside customs, low4oshow, STREETRACEKING, pancho1969, Project59, just_a-doodz


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:35 PM~12513808
> *maybe   but i have some fun
> *


Are you haven fun yet???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 02:36 AM~12513818
> *Are you haven fun yet???
> *



i know i am :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 11:34 PM~12513794
> *So your finally starting to get the jest of the whole computer world huh??? Still want to show us how big your internet balls are???
> *


balls no :uh: 69 fun yes so u ready i c r lat me c i have to have batter pics to start


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 23 2008, 10:35 PM~12513805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Works for me.
> 
> See man, all that poor spelling you've done has us all spelling bad......see did it again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:35 PM~12513808
> *maybe   but i have some fun
> *



You are so fucking stupid its beyond the point of study.I study the facts of de-evolution and if i were to report you to my teacher he would think you are a fucking caveman.I have seen your builds compared to project59 they are complete shit.You have already been here for 2 months and you are dissing a OG member.Hell after the first time i did that i learned but i seriously doubt you will.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 11:37 PM~12513826
> *i know i am :biggrin:
> *


x 1000000 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:39 PM~12513845
> *balls no :uh: 69 fun yes so u ready i c r lat me c i have to have batter pics to start
> *


Can someone please do a fucking spell check on this for me??? It's like talking to a kid with a soother in it's mouth!! :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 11:41 PM~12513864
> *Can someone please do a fucking spell check on this for me??? It's like talking to a kid with a soother in it's mouth!! :uh:
> *


X2 i can't read any of the shit he types.


----------



## darkside customs

You want me to break this out again??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

that shit's from e.t lmao


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 23 2008, 11:40 PM~12513855
> *You are so fucking stupid its beyond the point of study.I study the facts of de-evolution and if i were to report you to my teacher he would think you are a fucking caveman.I have seen your builds compared to project59 they are complete shit.You have already been here for 2 months and you are dissing a OG member.Hell after the first time i did that i learned but i seriously doubt you will.
> *


so im stupid 4 haveing some fun and how can u b a og on a pc


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 02:40 AM~12513856
> *x 1000000 :biggrin:
> *



dont quote my chieeet


----------



## darkside customs

E.T Phone Home


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2008, 10:42 PM~12513882
> *You want me to break this out again??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I swear on my name I will send one to him!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2008, 02:40 AM~12513855
> *You are so fucking stupid its beyond the point of study.I study the facts of de-evolution and if i were to report you to my teacher he would think you are a fucking caveman.I have seen your builds compared to project59 they are complete shit.You have already been here for 2 months and you are dissing a OG member.Hell after the first time i did that i learned but i seriously doubt you will.
> *



are we being punked here?.............. wheres ashton haha

this isnt undead :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 12:39 AM~12513845
> *balls no :uh: 69 fun yes so u ready i c r lat me c i have to have batter pics to start
> *


i believe its:

You cannot see my testicles, Project59 yeah so you're ready i see, let me see, i have to have better photographs to start.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 11:45 PM~12513905
> *I swear on my name I will send one to him!!!
> *


so no build off i guss


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks for clearing that up!!


----------



## darkside customs

I think this was where his spelling problem lays.

It should be A B C


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 11:46 PM~12513917
> *are we being punked here?.............. wheres ashton haha
> 
> this isnt undead :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



shwam shwam shwam LOL
whats up bro
got your popcorn out yet


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:48 PM~12513927
> *so no build off i guss
> *


You be Guss I'll be project59 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2008, 02:49 AM~12513937
> *shwam shwam shwam LOL
> whats up bro
> got your popcorn out yet
> *



haha man i ran out like 2-3 hours ago................... where you been


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2008, 10:49 PM~12513936
> *I think this was where his spelling problem lays.
> 
> It should be A B C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Depends on what 1BC is short for!!! I've thought of a few things already!!  :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2008, 01:47 AM~12513923
> *i believe its:
> 
> You cannot see my testicles, Project59 yeah so you're ready i see, let me see, i have to have better photographs to start.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 11:50 PM~12513950
> *haha man i ran out like 2-3 hours ago................... where you been
> *



ducking down for a while trying too keep outta a buncha shit 
ya know what i mean
(oh shit that foo's spelling has fucked up mine)


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 11:49 PM~12513943
> *You be Guss I'll be project59 :cheesy:
> *


u be *** 69 thanking he a og on a pc now thats some funney shit
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## [email protected]

did someone say old school?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRl78By1ZqA


----------



## darkside customs

Streetking, here is a Christmas gift from me to you.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 02:54 AM~12513996
> *Streetking, here is a Christmas gift from me to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 whatchu talkin about foo................ ide buy that cheiit


----------



## undead white boy

Ok i have been in a model builders block for a bit due to forces that i can not control.But if its all good with project59 and gorillabangingqueen here i would be more then happy to get in on this build off.After all its not everyday i get to whoop ass on a gorillabangingqueen that thinks hes a bad ass builder.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2008, 02:56 AM~12514012
> *Ok i have been in a model builders block for a bit due to forces that i can not control.But if its all good with project59 and gorillabangingqueen here i would be more then happy to get in on this build off.After all its not everyday i get to whoop ass on a gorillabangingqueen that thinks hes a bad ass builder.
> *




dont you start now :nono:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 10:53 PM~12513984
> *u be *** 69 thanking he a og on a pc now thats some funney shit
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :werd:
> *


I didn't call myself an og once tool!!! But then your too fucking dumb to figure that out too!! you do relize you just keep digging deeper and deeper right?.. sooner or later your not gonna have enough rope around here to pull yourself out with so you might aswell quit while you think your a head!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Maybe he should have used this and we wouldnt be having this conversation right now about Guerrilla in the mist.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2008, 12:56 AM~12514012
> *Ok i have been in a model builders block for a bit due to forces that i can not control.But if its all good with project59 and gorillabangingqueen here i would be more then happy to get in on this build off.After all its not everyday i get to whoop ass on a gorillabangingqueen that thinks hes a bad ass builder.
> *


wanna finish our buildoff? lmao :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 02:58 AM~12514033
> *Maybe he should have used this and we wouldnt be having this conversation right now about Guerrilla in the mist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 23 2008, 11:56 PM~12514012
> *Ok i have been in a model builders block for a bit due to forces that i can not control.But if its all good with project59 and gorillabangingqueen here i would be more then happy to get in on this build off.After all its not everyday i get to whoop ass on a gorillabangingqueen that thinks hes a bad ass builder.
> *


 no not u 69 and i never said i was a bad ass builder i sad a build off :uh: dam i c i cant have some fun i a build off whit some pc og :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 11:57 PM~12514024
> *dont you start now :nono:
> *



Hay its just an idea i mean he has project59 on his hit list.There is talks of mademan being on that list so maybe im on there too so i figure being a nice guy that i am i would save him the time.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 10:58 PM~12514032
> *I didn't call myself an og once tool!!! But then your too fucking dumb to figure that out too!! you do relize you just keep digging deeper and deeper right?.. sooner or later your not gonna have enough rope around here to pull yourself out with so you might aswell quit while you think your a head!!!!
> *


Is this the rope you were referring to?? 









:roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 23 2008, 11:58 PM~12514035
> *wanna finish our buildoff? lmao  :biggrin:
> *


You got a huge lead on me LOL thats not fair. Plus the past is the past ya know what i mean LOL.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Thats what I thought lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2008, 03:01 AM~12514075
> *Thats what I thought lol
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2008, 11:00 PM~12514059
> *Is this the rope you were referring to??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 Whiteflour???? Nah man I'm not getting racial in this bitch!!


----------



## darkside customs

I know. Im just fuckin around.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2008, 11:58 PM~12514032
> *I didn't call myself an og once tool!!! But then your too fucking dumb to figure that out too!! you do relize you just keep digging deeper and deeper right?.. sooner or later your not gonna have enough rope around here to pull yourself out with so you might aswell quit while you think your a head!!!!
> *


b u i l d off r NOT!! pc og :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Well i gotta jam for now peace out


----------



## mademan

out of fucking no where comes "root beer float"


----------



## darkside customs

Shut up fucktard. Jesus bro! You really cant get a fucking clue on shit can you.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 23 2008, 11:04 PM~12514097
> *out of fucking no where comes "root beer float"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn that looks dope!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 24 2008, 03:04 AM~12514097
> *out of fucking no where comes "root beer float"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 looks good bro


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:04 PM~12514092
> *b u i l d off r NOT!! pc og  :biggrin:
> *


If you had a bit of commen sence and or knowledge under your hat I'd say sure but seems your too fucking stupid to relize when to shut the fuck up I'm just gonna say go play with someone in your own league... The Goof troop is that a way>>>>>>


----------



## mademan

thanks guys! its really only the only kit I can built at the moment... too cold to paint ( between minus 41 and 50 celcious, with the windchill) so I can only build stuff ive already got painted


----------



## [email protected]

how bout this


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2008, 01:09 AM~12514138
> *how bout this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, whatcha want? lol I have one like it but cant find it. ..... put it in the PT!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:07 AM~12514125
> *If you had a bit of commen sence and or knowledge under your hat I'd say sure but seems your too fucking stupid to relize when to shut the fuck up I'm just gonna say go play with someone in your own league... The Goof troop is that a way>>>>>>
> *


i in my own league and u never sad yes r no u only sad come whit batter pics pc og


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 11:09 PM~12514138
> *how bout this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nioce!!! Change your signature to Rattle Can Rookie!! As apossed to Rookie Rattle Can !!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 24 2008, 03:10 AM~12514149
> *nice, whatcha want? lol I have one like it but cant find it. ..... put it in the PT!!!!!
> *



nah............ the PT is gonna stay curbsibe  but you'll be able to hear it from blocks away tho :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2008, 01:01 AM~12514072
> *You got a huge lead on me LOL thats not fair. Plus the past is the past ya know what i mean LOL.
> *


... :biggrin: .... nah, I havent even touched it.










:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:10 PM~12514150
> *i in my own league and u never sad yes r no u only sad come whit batter pics pc og
> *


Your in your own league this is a for sure!! Some how it involved a trip to the zoo (How ever that happend) But I think I've given you my answer numerious times you just don't see that because your mind is as blurry as the pics you post..


----------



## darkside customs

Thats sick bro!
I been fuckin around with making a cabover, but having issues with the hood and shit. Looks like shit at the moment, but I got some plans for it.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i will sand 69 money 2 start a build off come on pc og u know u wont 2 have fun!


----------



## darkside customs

SAND??? you mean send. Tjay, hurry up and send him that Speak and Spell. Tomorrow's Christmas Eve.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 01:13 AM~12514166
> *Thats sick bro!
> I been fuckin around with making a cabover, but having issues with the hood and shit. Looks like shit at the moment, but I got some plans for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick!! im gonna do one, after I finish some other shit... a cadillac one :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 03:13 AM~12514166
> *Thats sick bro!
> I been fuckin around with making a cabover, but having issues with the hood and shit. Looks like shit at the moment, but I got some plans for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




now thats a project right there


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:13 PM~12514169
> *i will sand 69 money 2 start a build off come on pc og u know u wont 2 have fun!
> *


In one of the spiderman movies there was a sandman that stole money from banks!!! :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 23 2008, 11:14 PM~12514184
> *thats sick!! im gonna do one, after I finish some other shit... a cadillac one  :biggrin:
> *


A caddy?! That sounds crazy cool.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 24 2008, 03:14 AM~12514184
> *thats sick!! im gonna do one, after I finish some other shit... a cadillac one   :biggrin:
> *





go figure :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 03:15 AM~12514193
> *In one of the spiderman movies there was a sandman that stole money from banks!!!  :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:15 AM~12514193
> *In one of the spiderman movies there was a sandman that stole money from banks!!!  :0
> *


thats fucked up pc og 69 wont have a build off


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:17 PM~12514211
> *thats fucked up pc og 69 wont have a build off
> *


what's fucked up is your still breathing!


----------



## darkside customs

Im out. Gotta work at 7 am. Merry Christmas.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:18 AM~12514223
> *what's fucked up is your still breathing!
> *


u no if i had batter pics u no i would win 69 dont play me like a little kid


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:32 PM~12514323
> *u no if i had batter pics  u no i would win 69 dont play me like a little kid
> *


What ever you say streakking!!! You are the master of streaks and amazon jungle gorrilla's I bow to you!!! :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:36 AM~12514350
> *What ever you say streakking!!! You are the master of streaks and amazon jungle gorrilla's I bow to you!!! :uh:
> *


y not have some fun in a build off pc og


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:38 PM~12514359
> *y not have some fun in a build off pc og
> *


Because I'm haveing to much fun clowning you here I wouldn't want to add insult to injury!!! No but really your not worth my time other then right here in the offtopic randumb shit thread!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 I had an idea... Lets see how long he can last in the REAL Off-Topic section of LIL...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:40 AM~12514373
> *Because I'm haveing to much fun clowning you here I wouldn't want to add insult to injury!!! No but really your not worth my time other then right here in the offtopic randumb shit thread!!
> *


so im not worth yo time i c but i got money on me come on now dont b like that u may win 69


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2008, 11:42 PM~12514394
> *:0 I had an idea... Lets see how long he can last in the REAL Off-Topic section of LIL...
> *


This is about as real as it gets for him!!! It's all pc og'd up in this muafucka!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:43 PM~12514402
> *so im not worth yo time i c but i got money on me come on now dont b like that u may win 69
> *


I didn't see anyone rideing dollars on your sorry ass!!! I seen a post about a brown on me tho???? You can't bet on yourself douche that's not how the racket works!!!  :twak:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:46 AM~12514423
> *I didn't see anyone rideing dollars on your sorry ass!!! I seen a post about a brown on me tho???? You can't bet on yourself douche that's not how the racket works!!!  :twak:
> *


 yes r no pc og


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:52 PM~12514468
> *yes r no pc og
> *


I never said I was!!! :buttkick: What others may classify me is up to them!!! But don't fret streakmarking I don't hold many grudges!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

no i guss thats cool but 4 real i know i will win


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 23 2008, 11:57 PM~12514514
> *no i guss thats cool but 4 real i know i will win
> *


You already lost by claiming to be the best!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:58 AM~12514522
> *You already losed by claiming to be the best!!!
> *


its all good u ant ready 69


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 12:00 AM~12514535
> *its all good u ant ready 69
> *


Aaaaannnywaaays!!! I have a 1:00 Flight tomorrow I gotta catch and got shit to finish packing!!! So I'm outtie... it's been fun! 
I hope you dream as well tonight as you have been doing all day!!! If I don't get the chance to say it again!! Better luck next year.. Thanks for coming out...


----------



## [email protected]

damn this is still goin haha


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2008, 12:04 AM~12514576
> *damn this is still goin haha
> *


Streakmarking don't know when he's been beat down enough!


----------



## 8-Ball

wow this is some crazy shit up in here i have just wasted bout 7 pages of my life i will never get back. now im not choosing sides on this cause yall both grown ass men yes streetraceking is a member of my club. but hey this is on him not on me. now i respect both of yall and dont try to start shit with anybody. but first off street homie i would personally l.i.g. it man just let it go. get you another cam or really just get a photo booth and test out your cams settings if u feel that is why he wont have this build off. now tjay can u do me a favor homie and let it go or just humor him and do a buildoff. i know you have alot of projects tjay but could u just do a fun buildoff just for fun homie for me and for everybody else so they dont have to go back reading this shit and lose time out of there lifes. thanks and again and i still have mad respect for both of you and know this im not tryin to start any shit.

i am 8-ball and i approve this message. lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 24 2008, 12:07 AM~12514594
> *wow this is some crazy shit up in here i have just wasted bout 7 pages of my life i will never get back. now im not choosing sides on this cause yall both grown ass men yes streetraceking is a member of my club. but hey this is on him not on me. now i respect both of yall and dont try to start shit with anybody. but first off street homie i would personally l.i.g. it man just let it go. get you another cam or really just get a photo booth and test out your cams settings if u feel that is why he wont have this build off. now tjay can u do me a favor homie and let it go or just humor him and do a buildoff. i know you have alot of projects tjay but could u just do a fun buildoff just for fun homie for me and for everybody else so they dont have to go back reading this shit and lose time out of there lifes. thanks and again and i still have mad respect for both of you and know this im not tryin to start any shit.
> 
> i am 8-ball and i approve this message. lol
> *


lol I like the last sentence!!! Douche licker may get a build off from me if that's what he truely desires!!! Everyone know's I'm not out trying to prove myself to anyone!!! I know what I can do and if he thinks he is better then me so be it!!! 
I do truely have a flight I got to catch tomorrow!! (going home for Christmas) and won't be back untill January 3rd so maybe over my vacation I'll concirder indulging this cat's fettish!! When I ship all my shit out this way and see what I want to play with!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 04:13 AM~12514649
> *lol I like the last sentence!!! Douche licker may get a build off from me if that's what he truely desires!!! Everyone know's I'm not out trying to prove myself to anyone!!! I know what I can do and if he thinks he is better then me so be it!!!
> I do truely have a flight I got to catch tomorrow!! (going home for Christmas) and won't be back untill January 3rd so maybe over my vacation I'll concirder indulging this cat's fettish!! When I ship all my shit out this way and see what I want to play with!!
> *




:0 its alive .................................... ITS ALIVE :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie i hope i didnt offend you and hope u have a great christmas and have a safe trip dawg.


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up beto :wave:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 24 2008, 12:16 AM~12514668
> *thanks homie i hope i didnt offend you and hope u have a great christmas and have a safe trip dawg.
> *


I took no offence!!! You yourself and your family have a great Cristamas and an even better New Years!!! *All The best To each and every member on this site!!!!*


----------



## 49NRS SF

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 24 2008, 01:16 AM~12514679
> *whats up beto :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

man i been workin my ass off , havent been on much

i work at grocery store , and i am the grocery dept manager so , LOTS of sales and shyt to be stocked out lol


----------



## phat97yukon

HAHAHHAA, goood laugh before work..... and proboly laugh my ass off more over it by the time i get off work and tjay is here if his plane aint snowed in ..


----------



## low4oshow

a 7 paginas por whent rapido


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 24 2008, 01:07 AM~12514594
> *wow this is some crazy shit up in here i have just wasted bout 7 pages of my life i will never get back. now im not choosing sides on this cause yall both grown ass men yes streetraceking is a member of my club. but hey this is on him not on me. now i respect both of yall and dont try to start shit with anybody. but first off street homie i would personally l.i.g. it man just let it go. get you another cam or really just get a photo booth and test out your cams settings if u feel that is why he wont have this build off. now tjay can u do me a favor homie and let it go or just humor him and do a buildoff. i know you have alot of projects tjay but could u just do a fun buildoff just for fun homie for me and for everybody else so they dont have to go back reading this shit and lose time out of there lifes. thanks and again and i still have mad respect for both of you and know this im not tryin to start any shit.
> 
> i am 8-ball and i approve this message. lol
> *


 much respect 2 u ball  i will try 2 get a new cam so maybe in time me and tjay can have a build off
:thumbsup: but i got respect 4 tjay shit i allways liked his builds and 2 all who got in this u b ok to i had fun whit the big dogs on my b day much respect 2 u all even tho i ant liked by some :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

do these kits have a open engine bay like see through from the bottom through the to the hood unlike the dulie kit cuz i wanna buy one of these to convert that problem


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 24 2008, 02:08 PM~12518205
> *do these kits have a open engine bay like see through from the bottom through the to the hood unlike the dulie kit cuz i wanna buy one of these to convert that problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEP , BOTH HAVE FULL UNDERHOOD DETAIL..... :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*excellent !!!!!!!!*


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i just got back from the store looking at some camers but i dont no whats a good one 2 use so if some one can help me out that b cool?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 24 2008, 04:08 PM~12518205
> *do these kits have a open engine bay like see through from the bottom through the to the hood unlike the dulie kit cuz i wanna buy one of these to convert that problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so, basically you wanna make a full detail dooley?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 02:42 PM~12518458
> *i just got back from the store looking at some camers but i dont no whats a good one 2 use so if some one can help me out that b cool?
> *


what is your budget mr mouth?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 04:42 PM~12518458
> *i just got back from the store looking at some camers but i dont no whats a good one 2 use so if some one can help me out that b cool?
> *


a pink barbie camera :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


























seriously bro, ask someone at the store, or compare cameras online


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 24 2008, 02:51 PM~12518534
> *what is your budget mr mouth?
> *


 about $100 maybe a little more


----------



## youcantfademe

samsung s-630 bad ass camera under 80 bucks . takes 2 aa batteries , get some good kodak batteries and you have a excellent setup for under a franklin....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 24 2008, 02:56 PM~12518566
> *samsung s-630 bad ass camera under 80 bucks . takes 2 aa batteries , get some good kodak batteries and you have a excellent setup for under a franklin....
> *


 right on 4 the help
:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i HAYTE cameras that hold AA batts. i like the ones that bring a battery and a charger. those AA battery dies fast as fuck!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 03:00 PM~12518602
> *i HAYTE cameras that hold AA batts. i like the ones that bring a battery and a charger. those AA battery dies fast as fuck!
> *


fuck that i will never buy another camea with thier own battery , i can shoot all day with 4 aa batts , the model specific batteries are expensive to replace when they go bad or you lose them. its all in the brand of battery you use, i use kodak bateries in my camera and love it.....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 03:00 PM~12518602
> *i HAYTE cameras that hold AA batts. i like the ones that bring a battery and a charger. those AA battery dies fast as fuck!
> *


 so r the ones whit a charger more? by how much


----------



## youcantfademe

see above, i have both and my aa camera is the one thats used most often....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 24 2008, 03:02 PM~12518623
> *fuck that i will never buy another camea with thier own battery , i can shoot all day with 4 aa batts , the model specific batteries are expensive to replace when they go bad or you lose them. its all in the brand of battery you use, i use kodak bateries in my camera and love it.....
> *



i dunno ihad a sony before that brought its own batt. now i got nikon coolpix with it own batt and i never got a problem. my homie have cams. that take AA and shit dies soo fuckin fast. but then again maybe it is the brand of batty


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 05:05 PM~12518648
> *i dunno ihad a sony before that brought its own batt. now i got nikon coolpix with it own batt and i never got a problem. my homie have cams. that take AA and shit dies soo fuckin fast. but then again maybe it is the brand of batty
> *


i use energizer rechargeables and they die fast as hell................and they say they keep going......













and going...........















and going........













FUCKIN LIARS :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 24 2008, 02:50 PM~12518528
> *so, basically you wanna make a full detail dooley?
> *



yeah with this inside her


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 24 2008, 05:15 PM~12518739
> *yeah with this inside her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet, i'm just buildin the 454ss with the alley rat 502, and i got a full detail dooley and a full detail long bed ext. cab (in my thread, nearing completion) in the works


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i want me inside her


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 24 2008, 05:19 PM~12518769
> *i want me inside her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 24 2008, 11:08 AM~12518205
> *do these kits have a open engine bay like see through from the bottom through the to the hood unlike the dulie kit cuz i wanna buy one of these to convert that problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wrong kit to get.... good kit for donor parts for the chassis i have in the works


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Dec 24 2008, 12:15 PM~12518739-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah with this inside her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Dec 24 2008, 12:19 PM~12518768
> *sweet, i'm just buildin the 454ss with the alley rat 502,  and i got a full detail dooley and a full detail long bed ext. cab (in my thread, nearing completion) in the works
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u gotta have a big block in a dually :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 08:36 PM~12519764
> *wrong kit to get.... good kit for donor parts for the chassis i have in the works
> *




yea with gettin the enzo at the meeting, did you ask about gettin some shit casted?


----------



## Diamond502

Navidad alegre homies


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 05:36 PM~12519764
> *wrong kit to get.... good kit for donor parts for the chassis i have in the works
> *



what you mean wrong kit why ???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 24 2008, 04:47 PM~12520770
> *what you mean wrong kit why ???
> *


those are both shortbed kits.... the chassis is longer both between the cab and axle and behind the rear axle..... spare us all the arguement this time.... i do know what i'm talking about


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 07:51 PM~12520800
> *:scrutinize:  uffin:
> *


Look now hes trying to get his post count up. 
This guy amazes the hell out of me.How can someone so full of shit live this long?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pics to prove my point


----------



## darkside customs

He's tryin to keep it gangsta like that! You know he's internet thuggin.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 09:50 PM~12520790
> *those are both shortbed kits.... the chassis is longer both between the cab and axle and behind the rear axle..... spare us all the arguement this time.... i do know what i'm talking about
> *


the hell you say............ you know what you're talkin about?? it's a miracle lol j/k bro................... longbed ext. cab chassis from modelhaus, $17 shipped, check em out


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2008, 07:54 PM~12520810
> *Look now hes trying to get his post count up.
> This guy amazes the hell out of me.How can someone so full of shit live this long?
> *


 cuz im r e a l bitch :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats right, you are a real bitch!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 07:57 PM~12520835
> *Thats right, you are a real bitch!
> *


 i know and u? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 07:57 PM~12520829
> *cuz im r e a l bitch :biggrin:
> *


You don't say i thought you were fake :uh: :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

bitches ain't shit but hos and tricks :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 24 2008, 08:00 PM~12520854
> *bitches ain't shit but hos and tricks  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 24 2008, 04:56 PM~12520825
> *the hell you say............ you know what you're talkin about?? it's a miracle lol j/k bro................... longbed ext. cab chassis from modelhaus, $17 shipped, check em out
> *


u missed the other night when he was arguing with us about the AMT 57 Bel Air kit


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 06:59 PM~12520842
> *i know and u? :biggrin:
> *


Nope, I aint a bitch. I dont go starting shit with folks on here. 
The difference between you and me is I dont go around as a noob talking shit to the pros on here. The difference between you and me is that I dont have an ugly ass donkey kong bitch as my avatar.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 10:01 PM~12520861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


look at this shit, he's laughin at himself 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Of course he is laughing at himself.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 08:02 PM~12520868
> *Nope, I aint a bitch. I dont go starting shit with folks on here.
> The difference between you and me is I dont go around as a noob talking shit to the pros on here. The difference between you and me is that I dont have an ugly ass donkey kong bitch as my avatar.
> *


 I don't go around startin shit with folks. I know I new to this site, but I not new to this model building, and who are you to say I aint no pro :uh:


----------



## undead white boy

Now see boys and girls what happens when you (your girl) takes drugs when you(they)are pregnant


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 10:02 PM~12520868
> *Nope, I aint a bitch. I dont go starting shit with folks on here.
> The difference between you and me is I dont go around as a noob talking shit to the pros on here. The difference between you and me is that I dont have an ugly ass donkey kong bitch as my avatar.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sFd3-ym4Wo


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 08:05 PM~12520897
> *I don't go around startin shit with folks. I know I new to this site, but I not new to this model building, and who are you to say I aint no pro :uh:
> *



anyone can say that your builds look like shit


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 24 2008, 08:02 PM~12520873
> *look at this shit, he's laughin at himself
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dam grim u on me 2 now i c :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 10:07 PM~12520916
> *dam grim u on me 2 now i c :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


what can i say, i love a good roast lmao


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 24 2008, 08:08 PM~12520927
> *what can i say, i love a good roast lmao
> *



Its kinda relaxing to put someone on blast huhLOL


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 24 2008, 08:08 PM~12520927
> *what can i say, i love a good roast lmao
> *


 me 2 keep on we just haveing some fun :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2008, 10:09 PM~12520937
> *Its kinda relaxing to put someone on blast huhLOL
> *


hell yeah, most fun i had in awhile lol


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 08:09 PM~12520938
> *me 2 keep on we just haveing some fun :biggrin:
> *


Damn this guy has ofically become a idiot(wait he got that title yesterday).I wish i could tell him to pack up and leave this problem alone but he is way past that point.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 10:56 PM~12520824
> *He's tryin to keep it gangsta like that! You know he's internet thuggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that movie is fuckin great!!


big money hustlers maddah fawkah :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Cash Money Mothafuckoo!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2008, 10:11 PM~12520967
> *Damn this guy has ofically become a idiot(wait he got that title yesterday).I wish i could tell him to pack up and leave this problem alone but he is way past that point.
> *


that'd be like telling a bull not to charge


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2008, 08:11 PM~12520967
> *Damn this guy has ofically become a idiot(wait he got that title yesterday).I wish i could tell him to pack up and leave this problem alone but he is way past that point.
> *


And that's coming from you


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 10:09 PM~12520938
> *me 2 keep on we just haveing some fun :biggrin:
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 07:13 PM~12520986
> *And that's coming from you
> *


This one goes out to you And you and you and you


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 10:13 PM~12520984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where'd you get that picture of streetraceking?????????????????? LMAO


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 11:13 PM~12520984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy

Oh look there is a train wreck coming up.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs

SO, SKEETKING, Tell me, where DID you find that ugly ass bitch??


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 10:24 PM~12521083
> *SO, SKEETKING, Tell me, where DID you find that ugly ass bitch??
> *


harry's house of hos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy

Out of fucking nowhere comes three clips of JEFF DUNHAM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zohTQgQAdVQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Dxhi003EY0&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN7KekK-jOw&feature=related


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 24 2008, 07:27 PM~12521112
> *harry's house of hos  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

:|


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ok yesturday streetking started shit! but 2day out of no where ya'll are just the one startin shit with him.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 07:50 PM~12520790
> *those are both shortbed kits.... the chassis is longer both between the cab and axle and behind the rear axle..... spare us all the arguement this time.... i do know what i'm talking about
> *



um thats where a x acto saw comes in there fella


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 11:36 PM~12521189
> *ok yesturday streetking started shit! but 2day out of no where ya'll are just the one startin shit with him.
> *




what these cats done relize is that this is the same shit that got the last off topic thread deleted.



i dont know about you cats, but i like to keep off topic  think about it.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2008, 08:39 PM~12521222
> *what these cats done relize is that this is the same shit that got the last off topic thread deleted.
> i dont know about you cats, but i like to keep off topic   think about it.
> *


:yes: agreed 100% :0


----------



## Diamond502

Cago en tu leche


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dont remember the old one, but gawd damit, yah cant take this one. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBbqzHdluds&feature=channel


----------



## SlammdSonoma

crrazy motherfucker runnin with the best of em in an el camino...crazy shit man!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

hope you all have a very merry christmas !!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502

:roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 25 2008, 01:46 AM~12522434
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


white punks on dope postin shit again . 
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*i cant wate till the winter is over and i could fuckin paint aginnnnnnnn ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 25 2008, 03:27 AM~12522825
> *i cant wate till the winter is over and i could fuckin paint aginnnnnnnn ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


and what stopin you from painting now? i paint in below zero weather


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

the gay ass 20 m/h wind and rain


----------



## spikekid999

paint in the house :dunno: thats what my homie does when he dont wanna go outside n spray


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i cant ...... family bugs out


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 25 2008, 01:50 AM~12522888
> *paint in the house :dunno: thats what my homie does when he dont wanna go outside n spray
> *


ME TOO... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

garage :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

I got a portable heater in the garage, works perfectly!


----------



## 8-Ball

i have used my nice paint booth aka my piece of shat car for the winter just cover the seats and its all gud


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lol damn paint in the house and in the CAR!?


----------



## Diamond502

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm on another note

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL

and uhhhhh....


GOT STEELERS


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Dec 25 2008, 03:01 AM~12522904
> *I got a portable heater in the garage, works perfectly!
> *


  me too


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*
is this the one you all use because i need to up grade on my clearing ...*


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 25 2008, 10:46 AM~12523459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the one you all use because i need to up grade on my clearing ...
> *


 think its a pink can


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 25 2008, 11:46 AM~12523459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the one you all use because i need to up grade on my clearing ...
> *




pink can bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 25 2008, 04:27 AM~12522825
> *i cant wate till the winter is over and i could fuckin paint aginnnnnnnn ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *





x-2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

ok cool ...


----------



## grimreaper69

http://chrysb.fliggo.com/video/iTiG77hT


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 25 2008, 12:15 PM~12523826
> *http://chrysb.fliggo.com/video/iTiG77hT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dumb ass cop.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2008, 01:24 PM~12524191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Dumb ass cop.
> *


i was thinkin the same thing when i seen it....................only in michigan, our cops are so damn stupid lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 25 2008, 11:27 AM~12524210
> *i was thinkin the same thing when i seen it....................only in michigan, our cops are so damn stupid lol
> *


Come to Anderson sometime, we got some DUMBASS cops here.


----------



## Diamond502

i think we're dead


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 24 2008, 05:39 PM~12521221
> *um thats where a x acto saw comes in there fella
> *


did u see the picture i posted u stupid ass? :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 25 2008, 04:11 AM~12523228
> *ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm on another note
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL
> 
> and uhhhhh....
> GOT STEELERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude that bitch is bigger than you.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2008, 01:04 PM~12524726
> *dude that bitch is bigger than you....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 25 2008, 10:17 AM~12524765
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd: lil homie posted his pic before.... all i can say is....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7-E1qTVJgE


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2008, 03:19 PM~12524776
> *:werd: lil homie posted his pic before.... all i can say is....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7-E1qTVJgE
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
Makes me think of B-RAD from Malibu's Most Wanted.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2008, 01:04 PM~12524726
> *dude that bitch is bigger than you....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Naw homie, that there's a REAL woman. Fuck them toothpick bitches, a thick chick is where it's at!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 25 2008, 03:45 PM~12524911-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Makes me think of B-RAD from Malibu's Most Wanted.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT BE HATIN!!!
> 
> 
> BITCHES AND HOS!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Dec 25 2008, 03:58 PM~12524998
> *Naw homie, that there's a REAL woman. Fuck them toothpick bitches, a thick chick is where it's at!
> *


indeed


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 25 2008, 02:50 PM~12524390
> *i think we're dead
> *




time is going really really really slow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 25 2008, 10:15 AM~12523826
> *http://chrysb.fliggo.com/video/iTiG77hT
> *



im dead...im dead......wait, who the fuck am i. who cares im dead on pot! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 25 2008, 01:58 PM~12524998
> *Naw homie, that there's a REAL woman. Fuck them toothpick bitches, a thick chick is where it's at!
> *



different strokes , for different folks. i love the toothpicks, im the only fat one from the pair


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i like tham all :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2008, 03:45 PM~12524911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Makes me think of B-RAD from Malibu's Most Wanted.
> *


lol, malibootay


----------



## STREETRACEKING

how i like this 







uall may c this comeing out of my shop :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 25 2008, 07:34 PM~12527365
> *how i like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uall may c this comeing out of my shop :biggrin:
> *


Those old skool z's are pretty dope!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2008, 08:35 PM~12527372
> *Those old skool z's are pretty dope!
> *


i had a78 and fucked it up! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 25 2008, 07:52 PM~12527486
> *i had a78 and fucked it up! :angry:
> *


Awww that sucks. My cousin had one. Damn those things are fun when they get sideways.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2008, 09:05 PM~12527595
> *Awww that sucks. My cousin had one. Damn those things are fun when they get sideways.
> *


i know  even tho the 350 that was in mine suck ass big time but that bitch stell got down :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2008, 01:02 PM~12524714
> *did u see the picture i posted u stupid ass?  :uh:
> *



lmao ....


----------



## LUXMAN

MERRY XMAS TO ALL MY L.IL. HOMIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM FUCKIN FADED :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 25 2008, 01:58 PM~12524998
> *Naw homie, that there's a REAL woman. Fuck them toothpick bitches, a thick chick is where it's at!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some pics from christmas day here in Hawaii :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















































hope u all had a good one


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :worship: I gotta make it out there one day....


----------



## BODINE

thats nice , but one xmas i gotta go somewhere with snow for my kids they never been in it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 25 2008, 08:28 PM~12528710
> *:0  :worship: I gotta make it out there one day....
> *












yea....


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2008, 11:30 PM~12528724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea....
> *


i would so be in jail there.....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 25 2008, 11:46 PM~12528839
> *i would so be in jail there.....
> *


 me2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 25 2008, 09:20 PM~12529018
> *me2 :biggrin:
> *


yea.... would be hard for u to control yourself after starin at the gorilla :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 26 2008, 12:23 AM~12529031
> *yea.... would be hard for u to control yourself after starin at the gorilla  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam oldschool it look like u bean stalking trying 2 b a stalker i c :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

IF I GO TO HAWAII NEXT YEAR I'M COMING OVER ROLLIN!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

heres my red nose pitt cain


----------



## 8-Ball

nice pit


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2008, 11:22 PM~12528667
> *some pics from christmas day here in Hawaii  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope u all had a good one
> *



looks nice as fuck!! lol and damn bro they let u fish from the shore of the beach while people are swimming. they'd go crazy of u do that down here


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2008, 11:22 PM~12528667
> *some pics from christmas day here in Hawaii  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope u all had a good one
> *


Whoa, I hadn't seen POKAI Bay in years. Nice day. I'm gonna get me a SUP(stand up paddleboard) soon.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 26 2008, 07:22 AM~12529623
> *looks nice as fuck!! lol and damn bro they let u fish from the shore of the beach while people are swimming. they'd go crazy of u do that down here
> *


And you don't need a permit to fish either. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 25 2008, 05:48 PM~12526251
> *different strokes , for different folks. i love the toothpicks, im the only fat one from the pair
> *


I didn't say "fat", I said thick, there's a big difference. I hate fat chicks, but I love thick chicks!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 26 2008, 12:24 PM~12530302
> *I didn't say "fat", I said thick, there's a big difference. I hate fat chicks, but I love thick chicks!
> *


:yes:

but to me it all comes down to cleanliness, they got to take care of themselves,


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 26 2008, 12:35 PM~12530356
> *:yes:
> 
> but to me it all comes down to cleanliness, they got to take care of themselves,
> *


no crabs, lobsters, shrimp, or any kind of shell fish lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 26 2008, 09:56 AM~12530163
> *And you don't need a permit to fish either. :biggrin:
> *


damn thats awesome cuz i fish alot and down here there hard on u.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 26 2008, 10:24 AM~12530302
> *I didn't say "fat", I said thick, there's a big difference. I hate fat chicks, but I love thick chicks!
> *





> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 26 2008, 10:35 AM~12530356
> *:yes:
> 
> but to me it all comes down to cleanliness, they got to take care of themselves,
> *


 :biggrin: lol cool thick is nice. im just use to half my homebois love them fat hoe's and im like dawg ya'll ****** are nasty lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING

im going 2 b real i love me a fat hoe :biggrin:  thay will do it all


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 26 2008, 01:36 PM~12530637
> *im going 2 b real i love me a fat hoe :biggrin:   thay will do it all
> *


do you roll it around in flour just to find the wet spot????????? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2008, 11:38 AM~12530644
> *do you roll it around in flour just to find the wet spot?????????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2008, 12:52 PM~12530448
> *no crabs, lobsters, shrimp, or any kind of shell fish lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naw, not even talking about that, lol, has to take care of herself period, no hood rats...lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what! i love hood rats... thats all i got :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: :uh: :uh: I hate those...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 26 2008, 11:52 AM~12530700
> *:uh: :uh:  :uh: I hate those...
> *


 blue u know how thay r u just got 2 love tham thay b so hood i love that shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 26 2008, 12:55 PM~12530712
> *blue u know how thay r u just got 2 love tham thay b so hood i love that shit
> *


Yeah ik how they are, and i hate it. Too ignorant for me... I'm not rlly a hood person... I prefer not to be, I like to have class...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 26 2008, 02:06 PM~12530760
> *Yeah ik how they are, and i hate it. Too ignorant for me... I'm not rlly a hood person... I prefer not to be, I like to have class...
> *


all class WITH some ass lol


----------



## Diamond502

a girl cant be nasty or dirty, got to shave, shower, clean herself up, and shit


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 26 2008, 02:36 PM~12530866
> *a girl cant be nasty or dirty, got to shave, shower, clean herself up, and shit
> *


fo sho


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDL02th72u4


----------



## chevy1964

who do u add music to a psp?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 10:27 AM~12517022
> *much respect 2 u ball   i will try 2 get a new cam so maybe in time me and tjay can have a build off
> :thumbsup: but i got respect 4 tjay shit i allways liked his builds and 2 all who got in this u b ok to i had fun whit the big dogs on my b day much respect 2 u all even tho i ant liked by some  :biggrin:
> *


I can Appreciate this post!!!! I thought you were jokeing when you said it was your birthday lol!!! Well happy b-day anyways.. If we do go through on a build off (That I'm sure will be a shit show) I think it will be fun because you got some decent looking builds ... You just really need to get some decent photo's to be able to show of your skills more!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 26 2008, 01:54 PM~12531197
> *I can Appreciate this post!!!! I thought you were jokeing when you said it was your birthday lol!!! Well happy b-day anyways.. If we do go through on a build off (That I'm sure will be a shit show) I think it will be fun because you got some decent looking builds ... You just really need to get some decent photo's to be able to show of your skills more!!!
> *


right on 59 a shit show maybe  im working on geting a new cam so b on the look out no what im talking bout :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

what does har mean?


----------



## MARINATE

ANYONE INTO TECH DECK'S :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2008, 05:34 PM~12531392
> *ANYONE INTO TECH DECK'S :biggrin:
> *




i got the 6yo a shit load of um for x-mas


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2008, 04:34 PM~12531392
> *ANYONE INTO TECH DECK'S :biggrin:
> *


my 9 year old bro is, he's got like 6 of em


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 26 2008, 08:36 AM~12530637
> *im going 2 b real i love me a fat hoe :biggrin:   thay will do it all
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 26 2008, 03:59 PM~12531493-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got the 6yo a shit load of um for x-mas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Dec 26 2008, 06:13 PM~12532239
> *my 9 year old bro is, he's got like 6 of em
> *


KANDIED ONE? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2008, 11:06 PM~12533356
> *KANDIED ONE? :biggrin:
> *




haha is there anything you wont kandy ?? haha


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 26 2008, 09:06 PM~12533359
> *haha is there anything you wont kandy ?? haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 26 2008, 09:06 PM~12533359
> *haha is there anything you wont kandy ?? haha
> *


BASE KOAT!








:0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2008, 10:14 PM~12533421
> *BASE KOAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


and i thought i was goin crazy when i candy flaked a dodge caravan :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 26 2008, 09:24 PM~12533482
> *and i thought i was goin crazy when i candy flaked a dodge caravan :roflmao:
> *


BET YOU I WILL SELL IT TO! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

na, i know you will lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 26 2008, 09:37 PM~12533553
> *na, i know you will lol
> *











:biggrin: :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2008, 11:26 PM~12533492
> *BET YOU I WILL SELL IT TO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ima go do one now haha


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 26 2008, 09:44 PM~12533601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ima go do one now haha
> *


 :uh: 


































































:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2008, 10:42 PM~12533584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

ive had a few rims on the dart

stock 14" hubcaps









14" wire wheels









15" wagon wheels









14" magnum 500s









13" bolt on wires









and now 13" supremes which are the main rims for it now, the magnums will be the winter wheels









only rim i didnt get a pic of on it was my homies 20 or 22" wire


----------



## mademan

get them damn `premes off there with the snow on the ground... by the end of the week they will be rustier than the nuts in a seniors center.


----------



## spikekid999

dont worry homie, i only had em on for that day, they are now in my shed for the winter and i got the magnum 500s on it while its parked for the winter


----------



## BODINE




----------



## youcantfademe

http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/98/83175098_full.jpg[/img]


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2008, 01:57 AM~12535405
> *dont worry homie, i only had em on for that day, they are now in my shed for the winter and i got the magnum 500s on it while its parked for the winter
> *


careful.. even condensation will rust em like a bitch. mine are in my basement, wrapped in blankets, stacked up :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

dont have a basement so i have to put em in my shed, and i have no room in my bedroom for em lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 26 2008, 11:48 PM~12535671
> *http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/98/83175098_full.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like somethin my homie Time Machine would build..... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 26 2008, 11:28 PM~12534910
> *get them damn `premes off there with the snow on the ground... by the end of the week they will be rustier than the nuts in a seniors center.
> *


 :no: i have premes on my car,i have yet to take them off over winter! last year, it sat in a field covered in snow, never rusted, this year, its in front of a buddies shop so covered in snow, you wouldnt know theres a car there! and the 13 inch supremes are still on the car!  :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2008, 04:34 PM~12531392
> *ANYONE INTO TECH DECK'S :biggrin:
> *


yeah my boys into them bigtime !!!!!!!!
he got some more for christmas.


----------



## grimreaper69

a dealer here has a 63 caddy coupe deville in MINT condition for $10,000...............also got an 87 s-10 with a four pump setup and 13's for $4500.........i'm lookin into both of em :biggrin:

almost forgot about the 63 impala 4 door in mint condition for $6000, and a 64 impala (no engine or tranny) for $2000


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 27 2008, 06:38 PM~12538686
> *:no:  i have premes on my car,i have yet to take them off over winter! last year, it sat in a field covered in snow, never rusted, this year, its in front of a buddies shop so covered in snow, you wouldnt know theres a car there!  and the 13 inch supremes are still on the car!   :biggrin:
> *


damn, last summer I went to the car wash, and didnt dry em off well enough, about 4 days later the spokes where they meet the rings was rusting. as well as the washers under the lugs.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 27 2008, 06:09 PM~12538884
> *a dealer here has a 63 caddy coupe deville in MINT condition for $10,000...............also got an 87 s-10 with a four pump setup and 13's for $4500.........i'm lookin into both of em  :biggrin:
> 
> almost forgot about the 63 impala 4 door in mint condition for $6000, and a 64 impala (no engine or tranny) for $2000
> *


Damn, that '63 Imp would make a good replacement for my Roadmaster! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 28 2008, 02:40 AM~12542325
> *Damn, that '63 Imp would make a good replacement for my Roadmaster! :cheesy:
> *


too bad its a 4dr parts car.... lol

I have a 64 2dr I want to build after im done my caddy.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2008, 10:47 AM~12543482
> *too bad its a 4dr parts car.... lol
> 
> I have a 64 2dr I want to build after im done my caddy.
> *



yeap!! 4drs are ONLY parts car. lol i need the hood and streering wheel


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 28 2008, 12:50 PM~12543496
> *yeap!! 4drs are ONLY parts car. lol i need the hood and streering wheel
> *


damn, yall are vultures...........an imp is an imp no matter how you look at it..................however, i stopped back by there this morning and he also has a 61 imp vert.....runs and drives but needs alot of body work $5500


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 28 2008, 10:50 AM~12543496
> *yeap!! 4drs are ONLY parts car. lol i need the hood and streering wheel
> *


That's why I'd rather have a 4-door, to be different. Plus, you can take the family cruising with ya.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 28 2008, 01:13 PM~12543591
> *That's why I'd rather have a 4-door, to be different. Plus, you can take the family cruising with ya.
> *


AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 28 2008, 11:12 AM~12543584
> *damn, yall are vultures...........an imp is an imp no matter how you look at it..................however, i stopped back by there this morning and he also has a 61 imp vert.....runs and drives but needs alot of body work $5500
> *



lol im str8 on a 4dr. but that VERT for 5500 is being givin away!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 28 2008, 01:14 PM~12543598
> *lol im str8 on a 4dr. but that VERT for 5500 is being givin away!
> *


thats what i thought, the only reason it's still there is because he's got it hidden behind a pile of scrap cars


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 27 2008, 08:25 PM~12539857
> *damn, last summer I went to the car wash, and didnt dry em off well enough, about 4 days later the spokes where they meet the rings was rusting. as well as the washers under the lugs.
> *


mine last winter got very minor surface rust from sitting as long as the did, and i used and SOS pad believe it or not and they came out looking brand new! :biggrin: This year, :dunno: i cant even see the car this year! haha!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 28 2008, 08:13 AM~12543591
> *That's why I'd rather have a 4-door, to be different. Plus, you can take the family cruising with ya.
> *


the sport sedans with no center posts look sick with shaved door handles


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## customcoupe68

somebody tryin to make up fo somthin LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 29 2008, 07:42 PM~12553391
> *somebody tryin to make up fo somthin  LOL
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

anybody know what frame a chassis would work under the 77monte snaptite kit?

i wanna re-do mine and add a motor and set-up.


any help is good help


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2008, 08:53 PM~12554350
> *anybody know what frame a chassis would work under the 77monte snaptite kit?
> 
> i wanna re-do mine and add a motor and set-up.
> any help is good help
> *


my guess would be a trumputer? kit, try an 80s one though to, never know


----------



## just_a-doodz

I need to know what the true definition of a "Bomb" is.(and dont be a smartass and post pics of munitions either....lol)What years......are there specific things that make a certain car a "bomb".Im looking to build a 1948ish (has grills for '46 '47 and '48) Chevrolet Sedan Delivery.Is that a bomb?If so what about a 1940 Ford Delivery?Im sure I could use google or yahoo or some shit BUT Id rather have input from real lowriders.Thanks in advance.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 29 2008, 07:41 PM~12554752
> *I need to know what the true definition of a "Bomb" is.(and dont be a smartass and post pics of munitions either....lol)What years......are there specific things that make a certain car a "bomb".Im looking to build a 1948ish (has grills for '46 '47 and '48) Chevrolet Sedan Delivery.Is that a bomb?If so what about a 1940 Ford Delivery?Im sure I could use google or yahoo or some shit BUT Id rather have input from real lowriders.Thanks in advance.
> *



yea man if im not mistaken a bomb is up to 1953.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 29 2008, 09:50 PM~12554823
> *yea man if im not mistaken a bomb is up to 1953.
> *


Thanks man.Im going to look it up on Wikipedia.Ill prolly come up with b.s. but Im just curious.If the info I find is worth a damn Ill post it up for everybody.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Well.....I tried.Had a dope ass 1948 chevy pic.But no infh well.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 29 2008, 07:50 PM~12554823
> *yea man if im not mistaken a bomb is up to 1953.
> *


waht about the 54 bel air?


----------



## just_a-doodz

Daaamn.....can one person NOT answer this question?LOL.....Im just messing around but come on guys.What is the definition of a Bomb?Im interested to know.If there was a place to ask I believe this is it!!Come on O.G.s.What is a bomb?


----------



## darkside customs

hr2bKXZpL6E&feature


----------



## Mr Biggs

An american automobile pre-1954, usually of round or curvy bodystyle. A bomba is usually refered to as a lowrider. bomba is spanish for bomb


----------



## Bos82

THANKS BIGGS. I LEARNED SOMETHIN NEW TODAY TOO.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 30 2008, 12:14 AM~12556552
> *An american automobile pre-1954, usually of round or curvy bodystyle. A bomba is usually refered to as a lowrider. bomba is spanish for bomb
> *


Thanx Biggs..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Dec 29 2008, 10:16 PM~12556576-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIGGS. I LEARNED SOMETHIN NEW TODAY TOO.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just_a-doodz_@Dec 29 2008, 10:32 PM~12556780
> *Thanx Biggs..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2008, 04:14 PM~12326288
> *thanks bro, any pics of your old demon?
> *


HOMIE ILL POST THE PICS OF MY OLD DEMON IN THE MORNING


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i like :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Trien to stunt a lil 2 hard!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 08:18 AM~12568793
> *Trien to stunt a lil 2 hard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Damn BIGFOOTS


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lol ^ wow what a noob


----------



## 408models

is there a video for that lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

naw i wish i just seen the pic and thought it was funny


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 11:18 AM~12568793
> *Trien to stunt a lil 2 hard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tried to 3-wheel around the corner????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 11:18 AM~12568793
> *Trien to stunt a lil 2 hard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BWAHAHAHAHA THATS FUCKIN AWSOME, THEY HAD IT COMEING, WISH THAT WOULD HAPPEN TO ALL HIGH RISERS!


----------



## eastside1989

Wow ,,that must of been windy that day.. :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 31 2008, 02:43 PM~12570358
> *Wow ,,that must of been windy that day.. :uh:
> *


roflmao, the guy that originally posted the pic in OT said they guy flipped after doing a 180, said he was 'stuntin' on another high rider, i didnt know a 180 was a stunt though, he stunted i guess


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 08:18 AM~12568793
> *Trien to stunt a lil 2 hard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a turtle on it's shell!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 31 2008, 02:37 PM~12571163
> *Looks like a turtle on it's shell!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Diamond502

this should be a fun project(thanks rick)...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 09:18 AM~12568793
> *Trien to stunt a lil 2 hard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S THE BEST DONK I HAVE EVER SEEN, JUST LIKE THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lol ^


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 31 2008, 03:11 AM~12567393
> *i like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 11:18 AM~12568793
> *Trien to stunt a lil 2 hard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Diamond502

heres the before on that donk


----------



## spikekid999

looks better after


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2008, 08:07 PM~12572943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn mini you got some serious pen work on that


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

mini just hada post that jab to the chin lol with this k.o.impala ss


----------



## undead white boy

Whats up mini hows everything going?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2008, 07:14 PM~12573003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 31 2008, 08:13 PM~12572989
> *Whats up mini hows everything going?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2008, 07:19 PM~12573039
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that good huh spankster???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 31 2008, 07:21 PM~12573064
> *that good huh spankster???
> *


 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

u know i like this will c if i can fit that bigboy under the hood of my 2door :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 31 2008, 08:30 PM~12573149
> *u know i like this will c if i can fit that bigboy under the hood of my 2door :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Diamond502

testing out my new cams macro...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2008, 06:36 PM~12573205
> *:barf:  :thumbsdown:
> *


u b ok on 13's
:roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Diamond502

just fucking around...haha























> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2008, 09:03 PM~12573394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## Diamond502

just went and picked this up yesterday...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 31 2008, 07:21 PM~12573552
> *just went and picked this up yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lil ass tv :biggrin: and is that a ps1!
:scrutinize:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 31 2008, 09:29 PM~12573612
> *lil ass tv :biggrin: and is that a ps1!
> :scrutinize:
> *


hell yea thats a ps1

haha
still playing that old shiit

haha

and the tvs big enough for me, so i dont care, atleast its 46 or 47"s


----------



## Diamond502

not sure on the rims for the lexus

kinda like #1










1









2









3









4









5












:dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

i say either 4 or 5


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id go with none of the above...definitely need bigger rims than that. I have a VIP im doin...it came with some moster ass rims & looked tarded as hell stock, so now its a euro tuner rat rod..LOL


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2008, 06:14 PM~12573003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JESUS MAN!!!!!!!!!! GREAT WERK


----------



## Models IV Life

SO WHO'S ALL GOING OUT TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC TOMARROW?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the homie tequila sunrise is going...i wish i could go but im tooo far away.in the middle of missouri


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 1 2009, 02:42 AM~12575090
> *SO WHO'S ALL GOING OUT TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC TOMARROW?
> *




ide be there for sure if that brought that shit to snow'e' pittsburgh


----------



## truscale

Have a good new years Beto. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 31 2008, 11:19 PM~12575237
> *Have a good new years Beto. :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Eric, just got home from work. Late night parties. Hope you and your family have a great one too.


----------



## BODINE

my brother added me a light last night, now i just gott clean lol

he gonna put up 3 more


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2009, 09:54 AM~12576510
> *my brother added me a light last night, now i just gott clean lol
> 
> he gonna put up 3 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn ya'll luck!! got big ass spots 2 build. looks good bodine


----------



## BODINE

to the right in pic , is all stuff to give away under all that is a couch lol

been cleaning out kids rooms , now i gotta clean garage lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2009, 10:02 AM~12576528
> *to the right in pic , is all stuff to give away under all that is a couch lol
> 
> been cleaning out kids rooms , now i gotta clean garage lol
> *



anything model related in this section? lol :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2009, 11:11 AM~12576553
> *anything model related in this section? lol :biggrin:
> *


NOWAY

YOU KNOW BETTER :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2009, 10:16 AM~12576567
> *NOWAY
> 
> YOU KNOW BETTER  :cheesy:
> *


lol it was worth a try :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

dammit i cant find my camera from last night , we were drunk , did you know natural christmas trees make excellent bonfire material? we tossed it in an midnight to light up the block.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 1 2009, 11:33 AM~12576639
> *dammit i cant find my camera from last night , we were drunk , did you know natural christmas trees make excellent bonfire material? we tossed it in an midnight to light up the block.....
> *


 :uh: yeah it is a tree thats a little dry


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2009, 10:37 AM~12576657
> *:uh:  yeah it is a tree thats a little dry
> *


hell i didnt know they burn so bright..... it was like daytime .... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

are you still drunk :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2009, 02:04 PM~12576783
> *are you still drunk  :uh:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 30 2008, 12:14 AM~12556552
> *An american automobile pre-1954, usually of round or curvy bodystyle. A bomba is usually refered to as a lowrider. bomba is spanish for bomb
> *


how bout the 55 chryslers n dodges?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## chevy1964

HAVE U GUY'S EVER TRY TO MAKE RUGS OUT OF DOUBLE-SIDE STICK TAPE!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2009, 09:54 AM~12576510
> *my brother added me a light last night, now i just gott clean lol
> 
> he gonna put up 3 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'LL TAKE THE HOOD ON THE WALL. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah, i just rearranged my setup today, much more room--still in the garage tho.


----------



## las_crucez

fuck, LIL has been boring lately, nothing really happening in the model section.

is it because of the weather right now? people have a hard time painting in the cold or what?


----------



## Diamond502

:yessad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not here, been getting 50+ during the days, just kinda burned out, but im getting back on the ball...the crewzer has got to get finished before i get my resin crew cab from Biggs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

I think I got the 1st build in for 09 so thats good. I got braggin rights :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Somebody look at my thread...last page...LOL.Im whoring now.I just need input.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433263


----------



## BigPoppa

54 and older. Just doesn't have the right look

here's a 54





> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2009, 06:03 PM~12578794
> *how bout the 55 chryslers n dodges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 31 2008, 06:15 PM~12574321
> *not sure on the rims for the lexus
> 
> kinda like #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


#1


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Diamond502

trying to get the setting fixed on my cam...

not in macro...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 2 2009, 04:28 PM~12585744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a failed photo chop! :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 04:41 PM~12585863
> *thats a failed photo chop! :uh:
> *


found it in OT...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 2 2009, 04:44 PM~12585892
> *found it in OT...
> *


i notice 3 big give aways !


----------



## Diamond502

just found the macro setting...

without..










with....










still cant really see the flip flip in the paint, gonna need some good sunlight


----------



## youcantfademe

tires couldnt be round if it was real because the hood would have to be modded...the stairs are not normal in the pic.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 2 2009, 04:47 PM~12585925
> *tires couldnt be round if it was real because the hood would have to be modded...the stairs are not normal in the pic.
> *












stairs are right the choped lower part of the pic ! 

body line on t he ground way un even ! no 22' rig rim would tuck with a section body like that ! and no 5.7 v8 or desil would set under the hood either with out a cut or custom hood and fender treatment !


----------



## youcantfademe

well i had 2 out of 3..... good to see ya back mini....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 2 2009, 04:53 PM~12585966
> *well i had 2 out of 3..... good to see ya back mini....
> *


yea thanks now go fuck off !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 02:57 PM~12585997
> *yea  thanks    now   go   fuck   off  !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

tell your old lady hi for me !


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 05:10 PM~12586098
> *tell  your  old  lady  hi  for  me  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mini I have always wanted to see more pictures of your avy. links to the build?


----------



## lonnie

you flockers are nuts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz

THIS...is how you chop...
Original:









Chop:









Original:









Chop:









I did the Camaro In early 2007 before they released the actual date the first cars would be built.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

just read this ! As i am about to head down to the hobby room to get it strighten up and back to building ! 

*Saturday, January 3, 2009
Taurus (Apr 20 - May 20) 
If you have been spending a lot of time with friends and family, it's crucial for you to check in with yourself today. You may be more than ready for a mini-retreat, even if it turns out to be only a few hours of quiet time at home. Although you may be tempted to start a new project, it's more important now to finish up whatever is left undone so you'll be ready for what comes up next week.*


you guys belive in this stuff ? it kinda hit me to truth about what i was aimming to do and what i had planned today before i  go to work !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 10:45 PM~12590267
> *just  read  this  !  As  i  am  about  to head  down  to  the  hobby room  to  get  it  strighten  up  and  back  to  building  !
> 
> Saturday, January 3, 2009
> Taurus (Apr 20 - May 20)
> If you have been spending a lot of time with friends and family, it's crucial for you to check in with yourself today. You may be more than ready for a mini-retreat, even if it turns out to be only a few hours of quiet time at home. Although you may be tempted to start a new project, it's more important now to finish up whatever is left undone so you'll be ready for what comes up next week.
> you  guys  belive  in this  stuff ?  it  kinda  hit  me  to  truth  about  what  i  was  aimming  to  do  and  what  i  had  planned    today  before  i  go  to  work !
> *


Whoa! the "mini-retreat" is probably the freakiest part! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...y0%3D%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Kirby

I finally got some good pics! Go check out my build thread or click the link in my profile.


----------



## youcantfademe

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 4 2009, 12:27 PM~12601689
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whose is that? Not sure if I'm feeling it yet


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 4 2009, 12:27 PM~12601689
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: god dam i love it :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 4 2009, 02:33 PM~12601740
> *whose is that?  Not sure if I'm feeling it yet
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198778


----------



## chevy1964

THAT LINC IS THIGHT !!!
WISH THEY MADE THEM LIKE THAT 4REAL !


----------



## just_a-doodz

Is this where I would post something I have for sale that isnt model related?I dont want to put it up on the main L.I.L. page cause...well Im sure you guys know why...lol.Anyway...lemme know.


----------



## youcantfademe

car parts or other items for sale.....


----------



## low4oshow

this is were you need to be 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=33 uffin:


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 4 2009, 09:51 PM~12605785
> *this is were you need to be
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=33 uffin:
> *


Yeah I knew about that,only thing is a lot of those guys are dicks...LOL.And I kind of know you guys.Its no biggie its electronic related.I just didnt want to deal with peeps I dont know...Thanks anyway homies..


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 4 2009, 08:25 PM~12606253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking good


----------



## Diamond502

gonna try and get this van started sometime soon, thinking of just a curbside, tred to get the flip flop paint to show up in these pics....




























gonna set these big boys under it hopefully...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i did a van like that once, had everything hinged open..looks good laid out on big ones


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 6 2009, 12:35 AM~12618258
> *i did a van like that once, had everything hinged open..looks good laid out on big ones
> *


i agree, this is just a body i found from an old lindberg hopper, but was wanting to eventually get a kit and slam it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i acutally had a kit, but then got the A-Team van & went ape shit on it. I do however wanna get another one shortly, i wanna do like a van i saw a few years back. had a chopped top of like 5"s..so it was a short van literally.


----------



## Diamond502

ive seen a few astros with chopped tops, looked pretty good


----------



## spikekid999

i need the part number for the tires for the big wires in the street burner monte ss


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2009, 01:17 AM~12618766
> *i need the part number for the tires for the big wires in the street burner monte ss
> *


ive never seen tires have a part number when i looked for the number for the semi ones...

:dunno:

dont know if they have it numbered


----------



## spikekid999

http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/play...4&video_id=9183


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2009, 03:32 AM~12619733
> *http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/play...4&video_id=9183
> *


seen this a few times, always a good video


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 11:18 AM~12568793
> *Trien to stunt a lil 2 hard!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 09:32 AM~12621020
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 u no i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 6 2009, 12:23 PM~12621314
> *u no i like it :biggrin:
> *


did u not watch the video?


hahah


:uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

did he die?


----------



## Diamond502

seen that in OT
dont think so


----------



## Diamond502

desciption for the video...

Chevy on 28 inch wheels rolls over in Palm Beach County Florida.
No one was injured, but the vehicle sustained major damage. No other vehicles were involved. All Rights reserved wpbnews1st.com


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 10:24 AM~12621321
> *did u not watch the video?
> hahah
> :uh:
> *


 thats f up batter take off rimes and find some thing new :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 03:34 AM~12619741
> *seen this a few times, always a good video
> *


its not the drift vid, its a different one


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 11:32 AM~12621020
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha stupid fucks


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2009, 12:45 PM~12621450
> *its not the drift vid, its a different one
> *


i clicked the link, looked like the same drift video to me

:dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 12:50 PM~12621501
> *i clicked the link, looked like the same drift video to me
> 
> :dunno:
> *


damnit it is the drift vid. its sapose to be one where he jumps the subaru but over jumps the ramp n totally fucks up the car :0


----------



## spikekid999

http://video.kenblockracing.com/flash/play...4&video_id=4220


----------



## spikekid999

ok there we go i figured it out now


----------



## Diamond502

good shit


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLSi7LMkOPk


----------



## las_crucez

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 03:10 PM~12622606
> *:uh:  NICE WAY TO  TEACH THE  YOUNGER  BUILDERS  A  NEW  HOBBY  ! :uh:
> *


not mine :nono:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 6 2009, 03:10 PM~12622614
> *not mine :nono:
> *


BUT YOU POSTED IT UP DID YOU NOT ? :angry:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 03:14 PM~12622643
> *BUT  YOU  POSTED  IT  UP  DID  YOU  NOT ? :angry:
> *


let me take it off then


----------



## las_crucez

is there a build up topic for your avitar?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 6 2009, 03:26 PM~12622739
> *is there a build up topic for your avitar?
> *


*DUMB FUCK !* YOU ASKED THIS LAST WEEK AND I BUMPED THE TOPIC FOR YOU ! TAKE TIME TO READ THE BOARD AND YOU'LL SEE IT ! :twak:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 03:28 PM~12622758
> *DUMB  FUCK  !  YOU  ASKED  THIS  LAST  WEEK  AND  I  BUMPED  THE  TOPIC  FOR  YOU  !  TAKE  TIME  TO  READ  THE  BOARD    AND  YOU'LL  SEE IT !  :twak:
> *


god damn my bad, I was traveling last week, and didnt get much time to get on LIL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 6 2009, 03:29 PM~12622769
> *god damn my bad, I was traveling last week, and didnt get much time to get on LIL
> *


I BUMPED THE TOPIC NOT EVEN 5 MIN AFTER YOU ASKED IF I HAD 1 FOR IT ! :uh:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 03:33 PM~12622798
> *I  BUMPED THE  TOPIC  NOT  EVEN  5 MIN AFTER  YOU  ASKED  IF  I  HAD  1  FOR  IT ! :uh:
> *


must have passed my eye, nice paint though


----------



## chevy1964

DOES ANY ONE HAVE A PSP !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Jan 6 2009, 07:18 PM~12625043
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE A PSP !
> *


I HAVE 1 BUT NEEDS WORK !

MISSING BATTERY COVER ! SOMETIMES GET'S STUCK ! WAS GOING TO SEND IT BACK TO GET FIXED BUT BOUGHT MY SON A DS LITE!


----------



## BODINE

ILL GET YOUR WHEELS OUT NEXT WEEK MINI


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Jan 6 2009, 07:18 PM~12625043
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE A PSP !
> *


I have one.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2009, 08:27 PM~12625693
> *ILL GET YOUR WHEELS OUT NEXT WEEK MINI
> *



WHAT WHEELS??????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :0


----------



## just_a-doodz

HHmmmmmmm....................

















What do YOU think....LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2009, 03:20 PM~12622294
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLSi7LMkOPk
> *




this video is fawkin nutz man :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 10:24 PM~12627841
> *WHAT  WHEELS??????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :0
> *


1109s for the new year trivia...?

didnt you guess lol

you musta forgot


----------



## [email protected]

bad as fuck :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 11:32 AM~12621020
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its good no one was hurt but you gotta admit that is some funny shit 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502

Thor - Boston Terrier/Pug - 7 years Old


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2009, 09:18 AM~12631530
> *
> 
> bad as fuck :0
> *


 thats bad ass


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:wave: sup u all i have some ???


I could have started a new topic, but I did;nt want no pro's Bitchin'

What's wrong with new people asking questions, at one time we all ask dumb ass questions. So what do that make us all stupid???


Why are people Leavin l-i-l :dunno: I guess can't take the heat. You betta get yo ass out the kitchen before that bitch blow up!!!! But, Fo real we all can't build 24/7 so a lil shit talkin goin to happen. It's just a part of life, Some ppl run some ppl stay, what are you???? Me personally, I would stay to the end and get high as FUCK!!! No Runnin round Here!!! KNOW WHAT I"M TALKIN BOUT


----------



## youcantfademe

stupid question... does that amazon bitch in your avi look better blown up ..... she looks like a burnt toast.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 7 2009, 02:11 PM~12632899
> *:wave: sup u all  i have some ???
> I could have started a new topic, but I did;nt want no pro's Bitchin'
> 
> What's wrong with new people asking questions, at one time we all ask dumb ass questions. So what do that make us all stupid???
> Why are people Leavin l-i-l :dunno: I guess can't take the heat. You betta get yo ass out the kitchen before that bitch blow up!!!! But, Fo real we all can't build 24/7 so a lil shit talkin goin to happen. It's just a part of life, Some ppl run some ppl stay, what are you???? Me personally, I would stay to the end and get high as FUCK!!! No Runnin round Here!!! KNOW WHAT I"M TALKIN BOUT
> *



OK ! SOME PEOPLE NEED TO BE ASS RIPED TO GET IN LINE AND TO FOCUS ! SOME WILL SEE IT AS A JUSTER TO GET THINGS GOING AND TO STRIGHTEN UP AND ACT RIGHT ! 

AS FAR AS SHIT TALKING GO KING , MOST IS DONE IN GOOD FUN ! YOU'LL SEE ME GIVE UNDEAD, YOUCANTFADEME , SHIT WHICH SOMETIMES LOOKS HARSH BUT I GET THEM IN GEAR ! I HELP THEM OUT ALSO ! 

YOU SEE SMALLZ, MKD, TATMAN , MARINATE GIVE EACH OTHER SHIT ALSO , BUT ITS LIKE A BROTHER TO BROTHER THING ! NOTHING REALLY MEANS SHIT ! THE ONES THAT GET ALL ASS HURT OVER SHIT ONLINE CAN'T HANDLE IT SO THEY LEAVE OR JUST STICK TO ACTING UP AND SOME DON'T WANT TO WASTE THEIR TIME FOLLOWING THE NONSENCE A CERTAIN POSTER IS KNOWN FOR ! 

AS FOR ASKING QUESTION ! NEW PEOPLE SEEM TO ASK THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER AND ARE LAZY ! FIRST THING YOU SEE UP TOP IS A FAQ AERA ! BUT DUMP SHITS ARE TO LAZY TO READ ! AND THEIR ARE DIP SHITS THAT HAVE NO PATIENTIONS !

LETS TAKE A CERTAIN MEMBER FOR EXAMPLE ! I WONT SAY HIS NAME BUT VINNY USED TO BE A BIG PROBLEM ABOUT THIS ! HE WOULD START A TOPICS ASKING 

*HEY HOW TO DO ADD WHEELS ON ! *

IT WOULD BE POSTED AT 9 AM ! AT 10 AM HE WOULD POST A NEW TOPIC !

*TRING TO ADD WHEELS!*

THEN AT 10:05 HE WOULD POST AGAIN ! 

*I GOT WHEELS NEED HELP !*


HE DID THIS NON STOP ! JUST CAUSE WITH IN THE HOUR HE WAS ON LINE NO ONE RESPONDED ! 

THE SAME FOR HIS BUILD THREAD ! 

WE HAVE OTHER THAT DID THIS SO MUCH THE FORUM WOULD SHUT DOWN CAUSE THE SERVER COULDN'T HANDLE IT @ 

WE HAD A FEW THAT WOULD *TO THE TOP * THEIR OWN TOPIC WITH OUT ANY UPDATES LIKE EVERY 10 MIN. 

SOME DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A BUILT CAR IN THEM YET ?

AND ANOTHER STUPID ASKED QUESTION IF YOU READ BACK IS A TOPIC STARTED WITH A PCTURE OF A KIT BOX SAYING !


*JUST GOT KIT WHAT SHOULD I DO ?*

COME ON ! 

I CAN SEE A PERSON ASKING ? *DO THEY MAKE _________?*

BUT EVEN IF THEY WOULD TAKE THE TIME TO READ THE FORUM THE KIT THEY ARE ASKING ABOUT IS PROBLEM BEEN ASKED ALREADY! 


TOPICS ASKING ! *WHERE DO YOU GUYS GET KITS ?* 

IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE TO GET A KIT THEN IT'S PROBLEY BEST YOU NOT BE BUILDING !

THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH HAVE A BUILD TOPIC FOR A BUILD ASLONG AS YOU KEEP IN MOVING ! MAKING SUR E YOU KEEP US UPDATED AND IT ONLY CONTAINS THAT BUILD UP AND INFO ! IN FACT IT MAKES IT EASIER TO FIND FOR THOSE FOLLOWING ALONG AND THAT ARE INTERREST AND LEARNING WHATS GOING DOWN ! 

DONT MAKE A TOPIC FOR THE SAME BUILD OVER AND OVER ! 

*LOOK I ADDED WIRES !

LOOK I FLOCKED THE FLOOR !

I MESSED UP !

WELL ITS FINISHED! 

I REBUILT IT ! *


THING'S WE BITCH ABOUT ARE BECAUSE THE SAME DIP STICKS DO THIS OVER AND OVER ! 

YOU FEEL ME NOW ?


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mcloven




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 8 2009, 07:55 PM~12645998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt that the one you won on ebay?


----------



## mcloven

yep
50.00 later i added the bullit holes


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 8 2009, 05:55 PM~12645998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass...


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

heres the way to power a chebby :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

32 ford powwered by a fuel injected 426 hemi with dual ignition setup


----------



## mcloven

i did that with a mustang


----------



## spikekid999

heres a cop car i wouldnt wanna run from :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2009, 09:22 PM~12646800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking sweet


----------



## BiggC

A buddy sent me this link for 3-D decals. mostly rivets, weld beads, wood grain, and bolt heads. Kind of a cool idea, but kinda pricey. Most of the other items are for tanks and planes.

http://www.archertransfers.com/catSurfaceDetails.html


----------



## mademan

whatsup eryone? I need to stay awake, lol. pulling a 24 hour shift.
I worked 8am-8pm, got called back to work midnight tonight to noon tomoro.


----------



## youcantfademe

:wave:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 8 2009, 11:18 PM~12649592
> *whatsup eryone? I need to stay awake, lol. pulling a 24 hour shift.
> I worked 8am-8pm, got called back to work midnight tonight to noon tomoro.
> *


 i got something 2 keep u up! yo ald lady at my house geting it in no what im talking bout :biggrin: just fucking whit u
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

um...yeah....ok...... beastbitch..... need i say more?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 9 2009, 01:41 AM~12649890
> *um...yeah....ok...... beastbitch..... need i say more?
> *


wilderbeast could have been added

cause u know

uwillnevercharface


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 8 2009, 11:44 PM~12649931
> *wilderbeast could have been added
> 
> cause u know
> 
> uwillnevercharface
> *


 char face? she got burnt? :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 9 2009, 01:45 AM~12649958
> *char face? she got burnt? :0  :0
> *


thats thug talk for

c her


u know how the gangstas do it


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Jan 8 2009, 11:41 PM~12649890-->
> 
> 
> 
> um...yeah....ok...... beastbitch..... need i say more? and i dont get no ass! need i say more
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Diamond502_@Jan 8 2009, 11:44 PM~12649931
> *wilderbeast could have been added
> 
> cause u know im gay
> 
> uwillnevercharface
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 9 2009, 01:49 AM~12649994
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


u try
ill give you that
but how are you going to have her face in your avatar and say u will see it?

*****, you is crazy
no one wants to see it


----------



## youcantfademe

please homie...... you cant fade me....... remember that ... dont make me own you....


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 9 2009, 01:51 AM~12650023
> *please homie...... you cant fade me....... remember that ... dont make me own you....
> *


too bad ive seen u faded by mini and a few other many times!!!

:uh:




:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 8 2009, 11:50 PM~12650013
> *u try
> ill give you that
> but how are you going to have her face in your avatar and say u will see it?
> 
> *****, you is crazy
> no one wants to see it
> *


but i c u just keep on looking all day long.....


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 8 2009, 11:52 PM~12650030
> *too bad ive seen u faded by mini and a few other many times!!!
> 
> :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


dont make me get you too......


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 9 2009, 01:52 AM~12650038
> *but i c u just keep on looking all day long.....
> *


i think its comical you change it every other day so i have to look atleast once to see what gay it is


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 9 2009, 01:53 AM~12650049
> *dont make me get you too......
> *



ill be waiting


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:uh: ^^^^not right :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 9 2009, 01:54 AM~12650070
> *:uh: ^^^^not right :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


no
u posting a while back that that wilderbeast was your ex is not right
cause i stiill got that awful beastly nasty ass bitch on there


:makes me barf *****:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 9 2009, 01:21 AM~12649634
> *i got something 2 keep u up! yo ald lady at my house geting it in no what im talking bout :biggrin:  just fucking whit u
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHERES THE SKIN'S ?


----------



## mademan

man im tired, lol and I still have 11 hours to go. all the kids are sleeping. boring as hell.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2009, 02:06 AM~12650174
> *man im tired, lol and I still have 11 hours to go. all the kids are sleeping. boring as hell.
> *



YOU SHOULD GET YOU WORK AREA SET UP IN BE PUTTIN IN WAS MODELING AND GETTIN PAID ! :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502

take a cold shower, always kept me awake


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 12:08 AM~12650194
> *YOU  SHOULD  GET  YOU  WORK  AREA  SET  UP  IN  BE  PUTTIN  IN  WAS  MODELING    AND  GETTIN  PAID  !  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 so thats how you do it...lets see pics of your ''work'' station..... :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 9 2009, 12:14 AM~12650243
> *take a cold shower, always kept me awake
> *


um, he's at work with a bunch of delinquents...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2009, 05:18 PM~12646253
> *heres the way to power a chebby :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmnnnn


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 01:08 AM~12650194
> *YOU  SHOULD  GET  YOU  WORK  AREA  SET  UP  IN  BE  PUTTIN  IN  WAS  MODELING    AND  GETTIN  PAID  !  :cheesy:
> *


I would but , I work at different houses all the time. the program that I work for has 5 houses, and over 40 kids, mostly troubled youth, or kids that come from addicted, or abusive families.

Im trying to get a few to build a model. I think it would be relaxing


----------



## tequila sunrise

it's not a model car, but i trip out on this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmKdA6L_MWk


----------



## Diamond502

fucking awesome


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.wimp.com/livefast/


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 04:59 AM~12650903
> *http://www.wimp.com/livefast/
> *


uffin:


----------



## mademan

only 5 and a half more hours of my 24hour shift left.all thats keepin me up is 5 redbulls and a can of pringles, lol( I generally dont drink energy drinks, but i feel no difference, im still tired as hell) 
then im gonna go home- sleep for a day, and work on my shop dually. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

double post


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2009, 06:27 AM~12651072
> *only 5 and a half more hours of my 24hour shift left.all thats keepin me up is 5 redbulls and a can of pringles, lol( I generally dont drink energy drinks, but i feel no difference, im still tired as hell)
> then im gonna go home- sleep for a day, and work on my shop dually.  :biggrin:
> *


1.5 hours left. im barely awake


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2009, 09:18 AM~12651947
> *1.5 hours left. im barely awake
> *


Don't forget to make a HOTWHEELS run on the way HOME. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 9 2009, 10:35 AM~12652059
> *Don't forget to make a HOTWHEELS run on the way HOME.  :biggrin:
> *


got that taken care of! my father went last night and scored 2 reg hunt camaros :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2009, 09:38 AM~12652091
> *got that taken care of! my father went last night and scored 2 reg hunt camaros  :biggrin:
> *


LOL. sweet. RICK (phatras) is looking for those.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 9 2009, 10:39 AM~12652103
> *LOL. sweet. RICK (phatras) is looking for those.
> *


I had 6 reg, and 2 supers, but I just sold the supers on ebay, and I had 2 reg. left, plus the 2 from last night.


----------



## 8-Ball

u should be ready to dipset out aint you big homie


----------



## spikekid999

FOR SALE! 

58 impala, all there except plaques and the chrome amp $22 shipped









open but all there $18 shipped


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I BEEN HAVE A WILD IDEA ROLLIN IN MY HEAD ALL DAY ABOUT BUILDING A MUD RACER TRUCK ! 

I WAS TALKING TO BIGG C AND HEARSE DRIVER , AND BIG JIM ABOUT THE 2009 HEARTLAND CONTEST AND 1 THING I NEVER BUILT FOR THAT CONTEST IS A RACE CAR ! I DON'T NO WHY I KEEP SEEING A MUD RACER ! 

WOULD ANY ONE ELSE BE INTERESTED IN DOING A BUILD OF SOMETHING THAT IS TOTALLY OFF THEIR ROUTIN PATH IN THIS HOBBY ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 9 2009, 06:29 PM~12655349
> *FOR SALE!
> 
> 58 impala, all there except plaques and the chrome amp $22 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open but all there $18 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT 58 IS PRICEY AND IS EVEN MISSING PARTS !


----------



## spikekid999

the parts arnt even in the instructions, and i paid $18 for it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 9 2009, 09:21 PM~12656881
> *the parts arnt even in the instructions, and i paid $18 for it
> *


BUT THEY ARE ON THE PARTS TREE THAT CAME WITH THE KIT RIGHT ? :biggrin: 

JUST TRING TO POINT OUT THAT MOST HOBBY SHOPS THAT HAVE THEM IN STOCK ARE AROUND 15 - 18 AND ITS LESS THEN 6 BUCKS IN GAS TO RUN OVER THERE AND GRAB THE KIT THAT IS COMPLETE !

NOT GIVING YOU A HARD TIME TO BE A DICK SPIKE JUST TRING TO SAY SOMETHING BEFORE IT GET'S TWISTED !


----------



## spikekid999

20 shipped?


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 07:16 PM~12656826
> *I  BEEN  HAVE  A  WILD  IDEA  ROLLIN IN  MY HEAD  ALL DAY  ABOUT  BUILDING  A  MUD  RACER    TRUCK !
> 
> I  WAS  TALKING TO  BIGG C  AND HEARSE DRIVER  ,  AND  BIG  JIM  ABOUT  THE  2009  HEARTLAND  CONTEST  AND  1  THING  I  NEVER  BUILT  FOR  THAT  CONTEST  IS  A  RACE  CAR  !  I  DON'T  NO  WHY  I  KEEP  SEEING  A  MUD  RACER  !
> 
> WOULD  ANY ONE  ELSE    BE  INTERESTED  IN  DOING  A  BUILD OF  SOMETHING  THAT  IS  TOTALLY  OFF  THEIR  ROUTIN  PATH  IN  THIS  HOBBY ?
> *


That was going to be my TRUCK build for your challenge.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 9 2009, 07:47 PM~12657108
> *
> 
> 20 shipped?
> *


How about $15.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id be up for it, but im doing a low-rod build off in dynasty at the start of the week. After seeing the past show with mud racers beside my clean ass hiluxes made me wonder how hard it could be.


----------



## twinn

some of you guys were looking for these monte carlo 80-83 flat noses 
http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hstrial-R...flat/Detail.bok


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2009, 08:23 PM~12657489
> *some of you guys were looking for these monte carlo 80-83 flat noses
> http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hstrial-R...flat/Detail.bok
> *


 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 08:16 PM~12656826
> *I  BEEN  HAVE  A  WILD  IDEA  ROLLIN IN  MY HEAD  ALL DAY  ABOUT  BUILDING  A  MUD  RACER    TRUCK !
> 
> I  WAS  TALKING TO  BIGG C  AND HEARSE DRIVER  ,  AND  BIG  JIM  ABOUT  THE  2009  HEARTLAND  CONTEST   AND  1  THING  I  NEVER  BUILT  FOR  THAT  CONTEST  IS  A  RACE  CAR  !  I  DON'T  NO  WHY  I  KEEP  SEEING  A  MUD  RACER  !
> 
> WOULD  ANY ONE  ELSE    BE  INTERESTED  IN  DOING  A  BUILD OF  SOMETHING  THAT  IS  TOTALLY  OFF  THEIR  ROUTIN  PATH  IN  THIS  HOBBY ?
> *


ive had a jacked up 4x4 on my mind for a while too. Ive got a 4 runner commin from lowridermodels....im in :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 08:16 PM~12656826
> *I   BEEN   HAVE  A  WILD  IDEA  ROLLIN IN  MY HEAD  ALL DAY  ABOUT  BUILDING  A  MUD  RACER    TRUCK !
> 
> I  WAS  TALKING TO  BIGG C  AND HEARSE DRIVER  ,  AND   BIG  JIM   ABOUT  THE  2009   HEARTLAND  CONTEST   AND  1  THING  I  NEVER   BUILT  FOR  THAT  CONTEST   IS  A  RACE  CAR  !   I   DON'T   NO   WHY  I  KEEP   SEEING   A  MUD  RACER  !
> 
> WOULD  ANY ONE  ELSE    BE   INTERESTED  IN   DOING  A  BUILD OF   SOMETHING   THAT  IS   TOTALLY   OFF  THEIR  ROUTIN   PATH  IN  THIS   HOBBY ?
> *



Do it up man, id love to see that shiz !!!! :biggrin:
If i could get my ass around unpackin all my shiz i would be in for buildin one


----------



## sweetdreamer

sounds good i,d be into buildin a mudder lets do it :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

im in


----------



## mcloven

her is some classics i saw today


----------



## mcloven

just some more cool pics from today


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn ill take that blue 64 galaxie. I have the front end at my dads :biggrin: and a big ole 390 GT police interceptor engine that would work just fine.


----------



## undead white boy

Yo i seen something interesting the other day.It was a mid to late 70's caddy wagon.Sorry no pics didn't have the camera that day  .Is this a tipical modification or did they make caddy wagons?


----------



## mcloven

the galxie is in the middle of no where


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..imagine that. Arent they all?

As i was at hobbytown, i saw a 71 thunderchicken...has anyone build this car yet? I thought about it, but couldnt walk out with that ugly ass kit until i see someone elses build.


----------



## phat97yukon

Damn now im sad after seein that 69 442 sittin there in that shape..


----------



## Mr Biggs

go back to that yard where they have that yellow dodge and ask them how much. i will pay you a finders fee if the price is right and i get it.  on the real


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well ill be shit...theres a corvair in there too. Damn :angry:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 09:47 PM~12658498
> *go back to that yard where they have that yellow dodge and ask them how much.  i will pay you a finders fee if  the price is right and i get it.  on the real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will do when im out in the sumer its in benicia ca at a shop in the industreal park


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 11:47 PM~12658498
> *go back to that yard where they have that yellow dodge and ask them how much.  i will pay you a finders fee if  the price is right and i get it.  on the real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a plymouth gtx, looks to be a 69


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 9 2009, 10:03 PM~12658715
> *will do when im out in the sumer its in benicia ca at a shop in the industreal park
> *


I think it's Drake Industrial Park. off egret ct.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn Biggs is all over that shit. A new project? :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2009, 10:16 PM~12658845
> *damn Biggs is all over that shit.  A new project? :0
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 10:19 PM~12658877
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno: hno: hno: Hope i don't see you on the street with this.I might be missing my doors when you fly past me :0 LOL.


----------



## Diamond502

300 PAGES
:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

This song is tight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA4xLKoYIZQ
never knew it existed.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2009, 10:30 PM~12658294
> *Yo i seen something interesting the other day.It was a mid to late 70's caddy wagon.Sorry no pics didn't have the camera that day  .Is this a tipical modification or did they make caddy wagons?
> *


for 72 i belive they made 6, and in 73 they made a few mabey 2. they sell for like 100grand.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2009, 11:02 PM~12659337
> *for 72 i belive they made 6, and in 73 they made a few mabey 2.  they sell for like 100grand.
> *


Thats interesting.what were they prototypes?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 10 2009, 12:03 AM~12659348
> *Thats interesting.what were they prototypes?
> *


nope, just low productions


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2009, 11:03 PM~12659355
> *nope, just low productions
> *


Cool it appears to be a 75-76.did they make any then?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 10 2009, 12:05 AM~12659364
> *Cool it appears to be a 75-76.did they make any then?
> *


google it. there were some wagons made....just a few every couple years, lol.

there was an 85 for sale a while ago. factory wagon


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2009, 11:07 PM~12659388
> *google it. there were some wagons made....just a few every couple years, lol.
> 
> there was an 85 for sale a while ago. factory wagon
> *



Cool thanks for the info.Im going to hit the owner up about it.Looks like its for sale.Maybe i can get it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2009, 10:59 PM~12659302
> *This song is tight.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA4xLKoYIZQ
> never knew it existed.
> *



yup..had the CD..bumped like a motherfucker!!! the whole war & peace CD's are the shit!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2009, 11:09 PM~12659400
> *yup..had the CD..bumped like a motherfucker!!!  the whole war & peace CD's are the shit!
> *


I only heard of him and korn doing Children of the korn on one of korns cds.I am so going to find this cd and buy it just for this song been bumping this shit since i found it :biggrin: .


Oh shit it looks like the gutarist from static x is in there as well :0 .


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...crazy ass white boy!

check this big ass R/c Van...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w_ag3a_thA&feature=related


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 10 2009, 12:59 AM~12659302
> *This song is tight.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA4xLKoYIZQ
> never knew it existed.
> *


hell ya thats a badass song.
got it on my mp3 player :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

LOOKING TO LEARN.

i AM WONDERING WHO LIVES IN ARIZONA ON THIS SITE. I WANNA LEARN HOW TO DO BETTER AND REP WHAT I GOT IN A BETTER FORMAT. PAINT, INTERIOR, SUSPENSIONS, IDEAS, GRAPHICS, AND DESIGNS ARE WHAT I WANNA IMPROVE ON RIGHT NOW. 

HIT ME UP IF ANYONE IS IN AZ. LOOK AT MY WORK UNDER BOS82'S COMPILATIONS. LEMME KNOW WHO CAN TAKE ME TO THE NEXT LEVEL. I LIVE IN ANTHEM, AZ 85086.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 6 2009, 02:05 PM~12623066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bagged 64. Kit by VT Kustoms of Phx Az. Installed by Ed and myselfof Intruders Car Club. 5 gal tank, 2 Compressors 9 switches.
> *



thats one clean ass red 64 :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 5 2009, 10:33 PM~12618232
> *gonna try and get this van started sometime soon, thinking of just a curbside, tred to get the flip flop paint to show up in these pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna set these big boys under it hopefully...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clicking through the model pages and saw this.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 10 2009, 12:06 AM~12659967
> *LOOKING TO LEARN.
> 
> i AM WONDERING WHO LIVES IN ARIZONA ON THIS SITE. I WANNA LEARN HOW TO DO BETTER AND REP WHAT I GOT IN A BETTER FORMAT. PAINT, INTERIOR, SUSPENSIONS, IDEAS, GRAPHICS, AND DESIGNS ARE WHAT I WANNA IMPROVE ON RIGHT NOW.
> 
> HIT ME UP IF ANYONE IS IN AZ. LOOK AT MY WORK UNDER BOS82'S COMPILATIONS. LEMME KNOW WHO CAN TAKE ME TO THE NEXT LEVEL. I LIVE IN ANTHEM, AZ 85086.
> *


ANYONE?????


----------



## pancho1969

any body having trouble getting pictures on to photobucket? is there a certin amount of pics you can have on there ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 10 2009, 01:58 PM~12662458
> *any body having trouble getting pictures on to photobucket? is there a certin amount of pics you can have on there ?
> *


PANCHO I HAVE A FREE ACCOUNT BRO SINCE 2004 


Davidminidreams

Account Type* Free *

Member Since 12/13/2004

Total Pictures and Videos *4487*

Monthly Hits *22170 *

Album Size

*361 MB (35%) *

max free space 1 GB


Monthly Bandwidth 

*1.6 GB (6%)*

max monthly share space 25 GB 



I have a ton of pic's and i share alot and i have my album open to the public so it gets alot of hit's and i have never shared more then my monthly allowed limit for a free account nor have i came close to over loading my limit of pics on a free account ! 

May be they doing some maintance right now ! 

they will delete nude's and illeagl pics but other then that i have never seen my account locked or over done my bandwith !


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2009, 11:18 AM~12662581
> *PANCHO  I  HAVE  A  FREE  ACCOUNT    BRO  SINCE  2004
> Davidminidreams
> 
> Account Type Free
> 
> Member Since 12/13/2004
> 
> Total Pictures and Videos  4487
> 
> Monthly Hits  22170
> 
> Album Size
> 
> 361 MB (35%)
> 
> max free space 1 GB
> 
> 
> Monthly Bandwidth
> 
> 1.6 GB (6%)
> 
> max monthly share space 25 GB
> 
> 
> 
> I  have  a  ton  of  pic's  and  i  share  alot  and  i  have  my  album  open to the public  so  it  gets  alot of  hit's  and  i  have  never  shared  more then  my  monthly  allowed  limit  for  a  free  account  nor  have  i  came  close  to  over  loading  my  limit  of  pics  on  a free account !
> 
> May  be they  doing  some  maintance  right  now  !
> 
> they  will  delete  nude's  and  illeagl  pics  but  other then  that  i  have  never  seen  my  account  locked  or  over  done  my  bandwith !
> *


 :dunno:  im tryin to click on the old uploder option and it dont do nothing


----------



## Guest

Some of the people on here have told me they have been having trouble uploading. Been taking longer than normal.


----------



## CustomFreak

this is offtopic so i add some pics from my fish :biggrin: 

i have 2 of them and they are twice as big as my hands :biggrin: 

they are no piranhas, they eat plants but i saw them one day eat another fish :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn..big ass fish


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 10 2009, 10:59 AM~12661400
> *Clicking through the model pages and saw this.
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2009, 11:02 PM~12659337
> *for 72 i belive they made 6, and in 73 they made a few mabey 2.  they sell for like 100grand.
> *


Yeah, but they didn't come from the factory as wagons. They were converted, I think at the dealer.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 10 2009, 02:03 PM~12662855
> *this is offtopic so i add some pics from my fish  :biggrin:
> 
> i have 2 of them and they are twice as big as my hands  :biggrin:
> 
> they are no piranhas, they eat plants but i saw them one day eat another fish  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had a baby. if you dont watch it the'll keep eating them. 
i bought 80 bucks of fish 1 day next day about half were gone
i walked in on 1 sticking out his mouf so i gave him away


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 10 2009, 04:15 PM~12663917
> *Yeah, but they didn't come from the factory as wagons. They were converted, I think at the dealer.
> *


  h&e


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 4 2009, 12:27 PM~12601689
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fukin sick


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2009, 10:38 AM~12652091
> *got that taken care of! my father went last night and scored 2 reg hunt camaros  :biggrin:
> *


Damn you.. I need a super and a reg of the camaro.. Hit me up man..


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 10 2009, 10:18 PM~12665708
> *Damn you.. I need a super and a reg of the camaro.. Hit me up man..
> *


i've got a camaro :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looking for inspiration picture for the Dynasty M.C.C. Low-Rod build-off I found these.... :0 

































Im going to try to do this with the ancient AMT/Ertl 1959 El Camino.Wish me luck Imma need it.Later!!


----------



## Project59

I fucking love that car!! not either of the ones in general (they are both smoking hawt) But the 59 elco itself is an amazing machine!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 11 2009, 12:10 AM~12666118
> *I fucking love that car!! not either of the ones in general (they are both smoking hawt) But the 59 elco itself is an amazing machine!!
> *




i would have to agree :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 10 2009, 11:10 PM~12666118
> *I fucking love that car!! not either of the ones in general (they are both smoking hawt) But the 59 elco itself is an amazing machine!!
> *


'59 El Caminos/Impalas are really nice.I like the Art Deco look to them.All that chrome-fins-body....pure bad-ass.


----------



## Project59

The late nifty fifties were by all means one of the best decads of all time in the aspect of veichles. Who ever car company's had drawing for them in those day's were far before there time and should be recognized as world icons in everyone's eyes. (As if there not already!)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i agree, the late 50's early 60's were just an awesome time for the car industry...unlike now, where all the chrome shit is plastic shit that chips & breaks easily.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2009, 08:35 PM~12666341
> *i agree, the late 50's early 60's were just an awesome time for the car industry...unlike now, where all the chrome shit is plastic shit that chips & breaks easily.
> *


Hence the qoute they just don't build things like they used too! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 10 2009, 08:37 PM~12666363
> *Hence the qoute they just don't build things like they used too! :biggrin:
> *


That is true, Thats why you see alot of things are made in China.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

or taiwan, pakistan...now where in hell do they make this shit in pakistan...didnt we blow their shit to smithereens?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2009, 01:44 AM~12667435
> *or taiwan, pakistan...now where in hell do they make this shit in pakistan...didnt we blow their shit to smithereens?*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

www.carstyling.ru/resources/concept...ado&start=42&ndsp=21&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&sa=N
*
copy paste the link it has a few intresting styled cadillacs


*


----------



## pancho1969

what would cause smilies, size ,colorand bold options not to work for me ? also the button to take the page to the top dont to work ?


----------



## 81cutty

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 10 2009, 08:51 PM~12665975
> *Looking for inspiration picture for the Dynasty M.C.C. Low-Rod build-off I found these.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try to do this with the ancient AMT/Ertl 1959 El Camino.Wish me luck Imma need it.Later!!
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*anybody know what this car looks like outta the box *


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 12 2009, 07:56 PM~12684561
> *anybody know what this car looks like outta the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah it looks like a tubed impala with a hood scoop and police markings. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 12 2009, 10:01 PM~12684638
> *Yeah it looks like a tubed impala with a hood scoop and police markings. :biggrin:
> *


dont forget the spoiler and side exit exhaust :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 10 2009, 08:51 PM~12665975
> *Looking for inspiration picture for the Dynasty M.C.C. Low-Rod build-off I found these.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try to do this with the ancient AMT/Ertl 1959 El Camino.Wish me luck Imma need it.Later!!
> *


nice cars am thinking of doing that to a 56 crown vic


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i came up on some 72 spoke d's for cheap tonight 
will post pics later


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 11:17 PM~12687227
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

well this is offtopic..so if anyone interested let me know
Some shit i got 4sale,
hids,amp,escalde headlights,navigator airbag,double din, monte interior parts..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452764


----------



## taino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## sweetdreamer

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: convertaflea :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 14 2009, 05:42 PM~12705326
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: convertaflea :thumbsup:
> *


convertaturd


----------



## Pokey

Anybody seen this yet? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAY9GQsiHfk

Idiots.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

C.m.b.i killer


----------



## phat97yukon

dude, seriously..... is your life that fucken pathetic ?
Who fucken cares to see random fucken pics of that nasty ass hoe ya call your bitch with the big nasty case of herpes on her chin...

the only way ya can call that dirty skank a Cmbi killer, is if we all gang banged her and caugh every fucken thing that she proboly has that all proboly came from ya


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 10:51 PM~12709398
> *C.m.b.i killer
> *



thats fuckin hilarious.

NOT


dude you need to find a hobby, other than your mama


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2009, 11:55 PM~12709448
> *thats fuckin hilarious.
> 
> NOT
> dude you need to find a hobby, other than your mama
> *


wait.... his mom is a good woman..... she does that thing with her tongue, and makes me waffles and eggs :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon

Im pretty sure your MCC, must be proud to have such a fucken looser in its ranks...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 10:57 PM~12709474
> *Im pretty sure your MCC, must be proud to have such a fucken looser in its ranks...
> *


we r happy!


----------



## phat97yukon

i thought beasteality is illegal... or is it diffrent when she is that fucken nasty that its own kind wont touch it...


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 11:57 PM~12709473
> *wait.... his mom is a good woman..... she does that thing with her tongue, and makes me waffles and eggs  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck man, you'd let anything that beast touch get near ya......


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 15 2009, 12:02 AM~12709542
> *Fuck man, you'd let anything that beast touch get near ya......
> *


RAPTOR SNATCH RRRRRAAAAWWWWWAAAR


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 10:57 PM~12709474
> *Im pretty sure your MCC, must be proud to have such a fucken looser in its ranks...
> *



obviously some clubs dont care about who they pick up as a member...


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:59 PM~12709508
> *we r happy!
> *



Ya im sure you are, but im pretty sure they proboly are not cuz i know there is other guys in your club that proboly think the same as everyone else on here that your a fucken Joke of a goof with a nasty ass dirty douche bitch of a beast that no one cares to fucken see pics


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:uh: and all this comeing from c.m.b.i dick riders


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 12:05 AM~12709586
> *:uh:  and all this comeing from c.m.b.i dick riders
> *


wow is that the best ya can ever come back with....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 11:08 PM~12709612
> *wow is that the best ya can ever come back with....
> *


 what do u wont me 2 lie
 :dunno: ant that what u all do bast ride 59 all day long tell the cows come home :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 12:12 AM~12709657
> *what do u wont me 2 lie
> :dunno:  ant that what u all do bast ride 59 all day long tell the cows come home :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im pretty sure the only cow ridin that is goin on around here is that thing you keep on takin pics of and for some reason post em like anyone gives a fuck....

As for low4show MCC i do feel very sorry for ya havin a Peice of crap like this in your club thats really not doin anything besides draggin yall down, you guys do have some good builds goin on ive checked out alot of your guys stuff in the past, but comon drop the goof off at the bus stop to his beast...


----------



## sweetdreamer

no we just want you to shut up and build


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no shit. A blind man would be screaming if he had to see that ugly fat mama piece of shit.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 14 2009, 11:14 PM~12709674
> *no we just want you to shut up and build
> *


 :uh: u new dont get in this and 2 get in this u must b a c.m.b.i dick rider?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

obviously your gay or something, if thats all you have on your mind to type back. Get your jollies off somewhere else, this is the Model Area...the *** shop is down the road *** ass!


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:16 PM~12709697
> *:uh:  u new dont get in this and 2 get in this u must b a c.m.b.i dick rider?
> *



tell me something WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR BEEF WITH CMBI?

and in engish please!


----------



## sweetdreamer

canadian mob boys inc is what we are, Eh boys 
AND SHUT UP AND BUILD


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2009, 12:18 AM~12709718
> *obviously your gay or something, if thats all you have on your mind to type back.  Get your jollies off somewhere else, this is the Model Area...the *** shop is down the road *** ass!
> *


seems to like talkin alot 2 bout his Big boy.... 
Fuck maybe that beast he is postin pics of is his big boy...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jan 14 2009, 11:20 PM~12709741
> *tell me something WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR BEEF WITH CMBI?
> 
> and in engish please!
> *


its not whit all of tham its just the ones who talk shit :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 14 2009, 11:20 PM~12709745
> *canadian dick rider inc is what we are, Eh boys
> AND SHUT UP AND BUILD
> *


 u right
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: eh


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ewwww...mental image...ewwwww fuck thats just wrong!


In any case, hes a fuck stick, i havent seem a decent build yet from that ****-turd. White boy needs to grow his black ass up...<<< what a fucking goof that was. Kinda like his entire worthless life...


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:24 PM~12709787
> *u right
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: eh
> *


nice try but you cant change it that easy :uh: this guy talks to much trash
oh ya SHUT UP AND BUILD


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2009, 11:24 PM~12709788
> *ewwww...mental image...ewwwww fuck thats just wrong!
> In any case, hes a fuck stick, i havent seem a decent build yet from that ****-turd.  White boy needs to grow his black ass up...<<< what a fucking goof that was.  Kinda like his entire worthless life...
> *


 is u done whit that extreamly long ass turck if not get back 2 work it needs it bad


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 14 2009, 04:07 PM~12705010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like a challenging replica build :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 14 2009, 11:31 PM~12709860
> *that looks like a challenging replica build :biggrin:
> *


 it do


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:29 PM~12709844
> *is u done whit that extreamly long ass turck if not get back 2 work it needs it bad
> *



homie, dont even get started over here. that trucks got more talent than what your dad obviously had when he was aiming at your mama's ass crack. Wheres your doofy ass builds at fuckrag?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 10 2009, 07:51 PM~12665975
> *Looking for inspiration picture for the Dynasty M.C.C. Low-Rod build-off I found these.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try to do this with the ancient AMT/Ertl 1959 El Camino.Wish me luck Imma need it.Later!!
> *


next weekend here in cali is the GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW in pomona. im going to take shitload of pics for reference and post them for you guys


----------



## undercoverimpala

Hey Streetking you are the one that is starting all this shit. I dont like to talk down to people but you are pathetic. This forum is for model building not for posting up nasty pics of your chick. you have posted up more pics of you chick than cars that you are building. you have started shit with several of the guys on here that have some mad skills and you keep running off at the keys. and like some of the guys on here have already said i feel sorry for mcc having you in there club. maybe you should stop starting shit and let your builds do the talking. cuz all you have done is made yourself look an ass.


----------



## undercoverimpala

:angry:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2009, 12:33 AM~12709876
> *homie, dont even get started over here.  that trucks got more talent than what your dad obviously had when he was aiming at your mama's ass crack.  Wheres your doofy ass builds at fuckrag?
> *


The load his mom/sister/aunt/ what ever the fuck she was shoulda swallowed...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 14 2009, 11:34 PM~12709893
> *Hey Streetking you are the one that is starting all this shit. I dont like to talk down to people but you are pathetic. This forum is for model building not for posting up nasty pics of your chick. you have posted up more pics of you chick than cars that you are building. you have started shit with several of the guys on here that have some mad skills and you keep running off at the keys. and like some of the guys on here have already said i feel sorry for mcc having you in there club. maybe you should stop starting shit and let your builds do the talking. cuz all you have done is made yourself look an ass.
> *


u batter get back to building than


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2009, 11:33 PM~12709876
> *homie, dont even get started over here.  that trucks got more talent than what your dad obviously had when he was aiming at your mama's ass crack.  Wheres your doofy ass builds at fuckrag?
> *


 funny shit that truck :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 12:49 AM~12710040
> *u batter get back to building than
> *


U batter get back to your speak n spell and your hooked on phonics books....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAN WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS ON LIL FOR IF ALL WERE DOING IS WASTING SPACE ! 

I JUST SPENT THE LAST 2HRS KICKIN IT WITH CHRIS MINEER WATCHING THIS BULLSHIT GO DOWN ! 

1 WHO THE FUCK REALLY CARES ABOUT ANY ONE'S SKIN COLOR , THEIR COM CATCHER , OR THE LITTLE SHIT THAT NON OF US CAN CHANGE ANY WAY ! 

2 MISS SPELLING CAUSE YOUR TYPING TO FAST IS 1 THING BUT TO HAVE AND DAMN KEYBOARD FIGHT AND NOT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS BEING SAID IS JUST SHOWING THAT YOU DON'T NEED ME TO POINT OUT THAT YOUR A DIP SHIT AND SHOULD MORE TIME WITH FONICS THEN UP IN HERE BASHING 1 ANOTHER ! 

PHIL SHUT THE FUCK UP ! WHITE , BLACK , SAGGING TIT'S AND OR WHAT EVER ANYONE ELSE HAS SAID TO YOU IS JUST CAUSE OF YOUR ACTIONS ON LIL ! YOU SHOULD KNOW NOT TO POST PICS OF THE HOOD RAT IN THE COCK RIM POSITION AND NOT CATCH HEAT OVER IT , PLUS SHE COULD USE SOME HELP BEFORE GOING PUBLIC ! 

I TRY TO SEE WHAT YOU HAD TO PRESENT BEFORE DOING ANYTHING , BUT MAN YOUR WASTE FOOL ! YOU TALK ATON OF SHIT , ABOUT YOUR HOE , YOU UNSEEN REAL RIDE, AND ABOUT TAKING ON BUILDERS ! YOU SOUND LIKE UNDEAD BEFORE HE LEARNED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD ! 

YOUR ANOTHER MONTE MAN IF YOU ASK ME ! ONLY ON HERE TO HAVE DRAMA ! IF YOU DON'T LOWRIDERS ON 13' WIRES, CADDY SHIT , THEN ROLL OUT ! IF YOU HAVE BEEF AND FEEL LIKE TALKING SHIT SLOVES EVERYTHING THEN ROLL ! 

SAY WHAT YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT COCK ROCKING C.M.B.I. OR WHAT EVER I AM NOT BACKING UP AND RIDING COCK TO SAY WHAT I GOT I SAY ! I'M SAYING IT CAUSE YOUR GETTING ON M Y FUCKING NEVERS ! SHIT DO THE BUILD OFF , DONKY PUNCH GRAVITY TIT'S AND SHUT THE FUCK UP ! BE ABOUT YOUR BUILDS ! AND GIVE YOUR BITCH SWITCH A REST !


----------



## undercoverimpala

Thank you Mini i couldnt of said it better myself!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon

MINI RULES !!!!!

I vote mini for president of the world !!!

always sooo thoughtful on the way he words stuff... 

almost fell off my chair, donkey punch gravity tits... thats a classic line :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2009, 11:52 PM~12710074
> *MAN  WHAT THE  HELL  ARE  YOU  GUYS  ON  LIL  FOR  IF  ALL  WERE  DOING  IS  WASTING  SPACE  !
> 
> I  JUST  SPENT  THE  LAST  2HRS  KICKIN  IT  WITH  CHRIS  MINEER  WATCHING  THIS  BULLSHIT  GO  DOWN !
> 
> 1 WHO  THE  FUCK  REALLY  CARES  ABOUT  ANY ONE'S  SKIN  COLOR  ,  THEIR  COM CATCHER  ,  OR  THE  LITTLE  SHIT    THAT  NON  OF  US  CAN  CHANGE    ANY WAY  !
> 
> 2  MISS SPELLING    CAUSE  YOUR  TYPING  TO  FAST  IS  1  THING  BUT TO  HAVE  AND  DAMN  KEYBOARD FIGHT  AND  NOT  KNOW  WHAT THE  FUCK  IS  BEING  SAID  IS  JUST  SHOWING  THAT  YOU  DON'T  NEED  ME  TO POINT  OUT  THAT    YOUR  A  DIP  SHIT  AND  SHOULD  MORE  TIME  WITH  FONICS  THEN  UP  IN  HERE  BASHING  1 ANOTHER  !
> 
> PHIL  SHUT  THE  FUCK UP  !  WHITE ,  BLACK  ,  SAGGING  TIT'S  AND  OR  WHAT  EVER  ANYONE  ELSE  HAS  SAID  TO  YOU  IS  JUST  CAUSE  OF  YOUR  ACTIONS  ON  LIL !  YOU  SHOULD  KNOW  NOT  TO  POST  PICS  OF THE  HOOD  RAT    IN  THE  COCK RIM  POSITION    AND  NOT  CATCH  HEAT  OVER  IT  ,  PLUS  SHE  COULD  USE  SOME  HELP  BEFORE  GOING  PUBLIC  !
> 
> I TRY  TO  SEE  WHAT  YOU  HAD  TO  PRESENT  BEFORE  DOING  ANYTHING  ,  BUT  MAN  YOUR    WASTE    FOOL  !  YOU  TALK  ATON OF  SHIT  ,  ABOUT    YOUR  HOE ,  YOU  UNSEEN  REAL  RIDE,  AND  ABOUT  TAKING  ON  BUILDERS  !  YOU  SOUND  LIKE  UNDEAD  BEFORE  HE  LEARNED  TO  SHUT THE  FUCK  UP  AND  BUILD !
> 
> YOUR  ANOTHER  MONTE MAN  IF  YOU  ASK  ME  !  ONLY  ON HERE  TO  HAVE  DRAMA  !  IF  YOU  DON'T  LOWRIDERS  ON  13' WIRES,  CADDY  SHIT  ,  THEN  ROLL  OUT  !  IF  YOU  HAVE  BEEF  AND  FEEL  LIKE  TALKING  SHIT  SLOVES  EVERYTHING  THEN  ROLL  !
> 
> SAY  WHAT    YOU  GOT  TO  SAY  ABOUT  COCK  ROCKING  C.M.B.I. OR  WHAT  EVER    I  AM  NOT  BACKING  UP  AND  RIDING    COCK  TO  SAY  WHAT  I  GOT  I  SAY  !  I'M  SAYING  IT  CAUSE  YOUR  GETTING  ON M Y  FUCKING  NEVERS !  SHIT  DO THE  BUILD  OFF  ,  DONKY  PUNCH  GRAVITY  TIT'S  AND    SHUT THE  FUCK  UP  !    BE  ABOUT  YOUR  BUILDS  !  AND  GIVE  YOUR  BITCH  SWITCH  A  REST  !
> *


 dam mini fun time is over ic but i feel u and respect that i will shut the fuck up i have no beef whit no one but 59 and thats 4 real! i just b fucking whit some of the c.m.b.i i dont no how and y thay lat this shit get to tham but i do have 2 say its fun to look at y im lating paint dry and mini :uh: i never said shit bout my ride now i may talk shit but i try my bast not to lie i will post pic of my car if u like it ant shit but a rs that can run high13's r low14's  and 4 my old lady all tham pic is hoes from round my way  we all like drama cock rocking funny shit 4 all u who c this mini is the only one who can stop this even i know know that because i got respect 4 him even tho he think im the next monte man :uh: :0


----------



## chris mineer

thank god now bild


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 15 2009, 12:19 AM~12710309
> *thank god now bild
> *


X10000


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:14 PM~12710262
> *dam mini fun time is over ic but i feel u and respect that i will shut the fuck up i have no beef whit no one but 59 and thats 4 real! i just b fucking whit some of the c.m.b.i i dont no how and y thay lat this shit get to tham but i do have 2 say its fun to look at y im lating paint dry and mini  :uh:  i never said shit bout my ride now i may talk shit but i try my bast not to lie i will post pic of my car if u like it ant shit but a rs that can run high13's r low14's    and 4 my old lady all tham pic is hoes from round my way   we all like drama cock rocking funny shit 4 all u who c this mini is the only one who can stop this even i know know that because i got respect 4 him even tho he think im the next monte man  :uh:  :0
> *


You probably are monte or what ever!! The only reason you have beef with me is because I told you straight first your bitch was nasty!! You couldn't handle the truth So fuck ya... I'll still woop your wanna be black ass in a heart beat if you'd shut the fuck up and get down to buisness... 
Fact of the matter is your the biggest joke on this site and everyone jumping on you proves it!!! It's a fine line being laughed at by everyone rather then laughed with! And incase you hadn't noticed no matter what the fuck you got to say with your punk ass wanna be thug attitude I'm still respected more then you will ever be around here!!! That is something I have personally earned and giving back ten fold!!! So the next time you wanna run your pasty white cracking ass lips off like your some kind of fucking god think twice!!! 
Your bitch is still nasty, I still think your mentally fucking retarded!! Not only that you blind as fuck haven us all thinking your blacker then night and turn out to be nothing more then a pasty white kid that thinks he grew up in the hood!!! Check yourself fool!!! 

One other thing!!! Keep your posts out of my clubs thread!!! as you said your beef is with me not them so have some fucking respect bitch! I got plenty of my own threads you can try and ride my dick all day on! That's right I said it nice try trying to use the cock rider crack as your own thoughts. I slapped that in your face about 100 posts ago goof!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 15 2009, 01:08 AM~12710583
> *You probably are monte or what ever!! The only reason you have beef with me is because I told you straight first your bitch was nasty!! You couldn't handle the truth So fuck ya... I'll still woop your wanna be black ass in a heart beat if you'd shut the fuck up and get down to buisness...
> Fact of the matter is your the biggest joke on this site and everyone jumping on you proves it!!! It's a fine line being laughed at by everyone rather then laughed with! And incase you hadn't noticed no matter what the fuck you got to say with your punk ass wanna be thug attitude I'm still respected more then you will ever be around here!!! That is something I have personally earned and giving back ten fold!!! So the next time you wanna run your pasty white cracking ass lips off like your some kind of fucking god think twice!!!
> Your bitch is still nasty, I still think your mentally fucking retarded!!  Not only that you blind as fuck haven us all thinking your blacker then night and turn out to be nothing more then a pasty white kid that thinks he grew up in the hood!!! Check yourself fool!!!
> 
> One other thing!!! Keep your posts out of my clubs thread!!! as you said your beef is with me not them so have some fucking respect bitch! I got plenty of my own threads you can try and ride my dick all day on! That's right I said it nice try trying to use the cock rider crack as your own thoughts. I slapped that in your face about 100 posts ago goof!
> *


my bad mini but he is asking 4 it :0 one thing my life is real i dont gave a fuck WHO thanks im a joke! im no thug but u can call me a d-boy all day long.fuck yo club BITCH! and 4 real i must b doing something right  got all the OG'Sand some pros on my ass like the feds


----------



## 8-Ball

street dp me a favor bro just let it go man and show them your skills with your builds i know ur skill level. just show them so that they kno u feel me.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

u can try 2 ban me but i have not did shit wrong but talk a little shit 2 a bitck and some dick riders :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 15 2009, 01:26 AM~12710639
> *street dp me a favor bro just let it go man and show them your skills with your builds i know ur skill level. just show them so that they kno u feel me.
> *


 i will try my bast ball


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 12:24 AM~12710632
> *my bad mini but he is asking 4 it :0  one thing my life is real i dont gave a fuck WHO thanks im a joke! im no thug but u can call me a d-boy all day long.fuck yo club BITCH! and 4 real i must b doing something right  got all the OG'Sand some pros on my ass like the feds
> *


You ain't doing shit bitch but running your fucking gums!!! You haven't shown me shit but how fucking stupid you are by continueing with your lack of respect and mentality... Fact is I could care less if you get banned!! I am not the one to do it or your punk ass would have been gone long ago!! 
The fuck is a d-boy??? is that some kind of street lingual for dick licker??? 
Get you mind right goof!! Take 8's advice and show us what you can do cause all we see is you know how to run off at the keyboard like a fucking retarded 3rd grader that can't spell worth a shit! Let's see some builds cockmonkey... or if you can't understand that let me put it in your perspective!! 

Lats c sum bulds all reedy!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

*
Lats c sum bulds all reedy!!!*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry i had to. good one project59


----------



## show-bound

BENEFIT ALERT..LINK IS IN THE SIG


----------



## CHR1S619

WELL NOW THATS ENOUGH READING FOR TONIGHT :biggrin: . GOODNIGHT L.I.L. FAM :wave: :wave: :wave:
HOPE ITS COOL WITH YOU GUY'S IN THE MORNING


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 15 2009, 02:03 AM~12710167
> *MINI RULES !!!!!
> 
> I vote mini for president of the world !!!
> 
> always sooo thoughtful on the way he words stuff...
> 
> almost fell off my chair, donkey punch gravity tits... thats a classic line  :biggrin:
> *



I just might add this to my sig!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 finally my avi matches my name lol


----------



## phatras

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452563

You guys all need to go check out the auction items for rolland.. Theres a nice airbrush/compressor combo thats going cheap right now.. Bid up and help the little man out..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*
LOWRIDER BUILD OR A STOCK BUILD ITS UP TO YOU  *


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 15 2009, 03:14 PM~12715096
> *
> LOWRIDER  BUILD OR A STOCK BUILD ITS UP TO YOU
> *


cool im in 64 lowlow comeing soon :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Not sure if this has been posted before or not. 

*HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN TURBOS.*
http://usuarios.lycos.es/alfa147tuning/turbo.htm


----------



## STREETRACEKING

cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://bjaa.globalmediaservices.tv/


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 07:32 PM~12717561
> *http://bjaa.globalmediaservices.tv/
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 15 2009, 04:14 PM~12715096
> *
> LOWRIDER  BUILD OR A STOCK BUILD ITS UP TO YOU
> *


yea homie i got enough caddies to spare sure thing.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i see somebody's watchin the same channel i am... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2009, 09:55 PM~12717798
> *i see somebody's watchin the same channel i am... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN ALOT OF CHEAP STUFF ! WISH I HIT THE POWER BALL 1 TIME ! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah isnt that the truth...just wait til sat/sunday, when the big money cars roll in. We'll see who's breaking the bank then! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

man if i had the money they have ,ID HAVE A LOT OF MODELS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

EaP5-eJLP8k&feature=PlayList&p=3B44CCBD873BEF1D&index=3


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 15 2009, 05:08 PM~12716776
> *Not sure if this has been posted before or not.
> 
> HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN TURBOS.
> http://usuarios.lycos.es/alfa147tuning/turbo.htm
> *


thanks for the link homie!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 16 2009, 01:08 AM~12720790
> *thanks for the link homie!!!
> *


 so 59 whats comeing from your shop
:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 16 2009, 10:34 AM~12723346
> *so 59 whats comeing from your shop
> :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Well (MY TABLE) you can see in the C.M.B.I. thread.. :wave:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 16 2009, 11:39 AM~12723402
> *Well (MY TABLE) you can see in the C.M.B.I. thread..  :wave:
> *


 turbo in the lac? :0 dam more pics comeing soon  keep up the good work!


----------



## spikekid999

how bout a ram stepside?


















no im not goin to do this, just fuckin around tryin to get ideas for it for when i do build it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 16 2009, 11:46 PM~12729060
> *how bout a ram stepside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no im not goin to do this, just fuckin around tryin to get ideas for it for when i do build it
> *



DO IT FOOL ! IT WOULD BE DIFFERNT FOR SURE ! PLUS ITS NOT TO BAD LOOKING ! WITH ALL THE COMPANIES BRING BACK OLD SCHOOL STYLE RIDES THIS TRUCK FITS IN ! IT CAN GO AS THE THE NEW RED EXPRESS OR DO IT BLACK AND GOLD AND CALL IT THE NEW POWER WAGON !


----------



## INTHABLOOD

build it


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 16 2009, 09:46 PM~12729060
> *how bout a ram stepside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no im not goin to do this, just fuckin around tryin to get ideas for it for when i do build it
> *


Do it!

Maybe update the bed a little, carry over the body lines from the cab onto the bed.


----------



## phat97yukon

spike ya better build that !!!!!! new school lil red  do some monster stacks on it


----------



## undead white boy

Got a new pet yesterday.
Heres what i lives in.








Heres what it is.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 17 2009, 09:24 AM~12731299-->
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT  FOOL  !  IT  WOULD  BE  DIFFERNT  FOR  SURE !  PLUS  ITS  NOT  TO  BAD  LOOKING  ! WITH  ALL THE  COMPANIES  BRING  BACK  OLD SCHOOL  STYLE  RIDES  THIS  TRUCK  FITS  IN  !  IT  CAN  GO  AS THE  THE  NEW  RED EXPRESS  OR  DO IT  BLACK  AND  GOLD  AND  CALL  IT THE  NEW  POWER  WAGON  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 09:56 AM~12731420
> *build it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 11:59 AM~12732069
> *Do it!
> 
> Maybe update the bed a little, carry over the body lines from the cab onto the bed.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phat97yukon_@Jan 17 2009, 12:29 PM~12732272
> *spike ya better build that !!!!!! new school lil red  do some monster stacks on it
> *


wow yall really like it. looks like when i get some cashola ill have to get another VTS ram n build it, i even have a set of lil red express decals :cheesy:


----------



## Linc

anyone know how to convert a 2 door into a 4 door without it looking fucked up!? :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 18 2009, 10:44 AM~12739813
> *anyone know how to convert a 2 door into a 4 door without it looking fucked up!? :dunno:
> *


Don't add more than 2 doors. If you add 3 doors, then you end up with a 5 door, and it will looked fucked up.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 18 2009, 11:05 AM~12739915
> *Don't add more than 2 doors. If you add 3 doors, then you end up with a 5 door, and it will looked fucked up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Im trying to build a 53 chev 4 door. :biggrin: 

might have to build the car as a 2 door though.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 18 2009, 11:13 AM~12739973
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Im trying to build a 53 chev 4 door. :biggrin:
> 
> might have to build the car as a 2 door though.
> *


Shouldn't be too hard. I think they have the same roof, probably as easy as removing and rescribing a few door lines, and relocating the B-pillars. 

Do a Google search and look for some pics, might be easier than you think.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 18 2009, 11:18 AM~12739994
> *Shouldn't be too hard. I think they have the same roof, probably as easy as removing and rescribing a few door lines, and relocating the B-pillars.
> 
> Do a Google search and look for some pics, might be easier than you think.
> *


my buddy has a 1:1i want to replicate. and another budy has a 2 door.1:1


----------



## BigPoppa

Get as many good profile shots as you can and go to town


----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## spikekid999

this thing is awsome

http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hstrial-R...nkie/Detail.bok


----------



## Mr Biggs

SWEET REVENGE...... THANK YOU ARIZONA :biggrin: 
THEM *** ASS EAGLES ARE OUT OF THE SUPERBOWL. HOW SWEET IT IS. NOW THEY CAN SIT ON THE SIDELINE AND WATCH THE GAME LIKE MY <span style=\'color:blue\'>COWBOYS ARE. WELCOME TO THE BENCH ***'S.  </span>


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

ANYBODY WATCH THE NOTORIOUS BIG MOVIE?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 18 2009, 04:55 PM~12742136
> *ANYBODY WATCH THE NOTORIOUS BIG MOVIE?
> *


Not yet, But I should have it in my hand on DVD by Tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 18 2009, 05:55 PM~12742136
> *ANYBODY WATCH THE NOTORIOUS BIG MOVIE?
> *


just got back from it, thought it was a good film..whatd u think?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 17 2009, 01:09 PM~12732920
> *Got a new pet yesterday.
> Heres what i lives in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had 1

rip lil *****  :angel: :angel:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 16 2009, 06:46 PM~12729060
> *how bout a ram stepside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no im not goin to do this, just fuckin around tryin to get ideas for it for when i do build it
> *


there were a couple custom ones made back in the 90s.... featured in Sport Truck magazine or Truckin.... i used to suscribe to both....


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 04:56 PM~12742148
> *Not yet, But I should have it in my hand on DVD by Tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


LOL,I should have my bootleg no later then WED.


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 18 2009, 10:20 PM~12744387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2009, 09:24 PM~12744442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mas puto :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2009, 10:24 PM~12744442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-Roadm...A1%7C240%3A1308


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 19 2009, 12:14 AM~12745001
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-Roadm...A1%7C240%3A1308
> *


Holy effin crap!!!I love those cars.Has anyone made one in plastic?I would say plastic/resin but Ive never messed with resin.That damn thing is sick.Reminds me of a chop I did of Jay Lenos Roadmaster...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 18 2009, 10:14 PM~12745001
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-Roadm...A1%7C240%3A1308
> *


Nice car! Not feelin' the wheels though.


----------



## Pokey

:cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Ive tried searching for this a couple of times with mixed results....SOOOO....can someone tell me if there is a tutorial on how to make a cowl induction hood on here.Or link to a thread where someone showed some pics.Thanks in advace and yes I tried the damn search....LOL!!


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 17 2009, 01:09 PM~12732920
> *Got a new pet yesterday.
> Heres what i lives in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty cool man, what kind is it ??

I just got me a black mexican spiney tail iggy last weekend, i should snap some pics of him...

Named him Elcamino, goes with my cat Chevy..


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2009, 08:24 PM~12744442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: SHE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE NATURAL LADIES. MMM MMM MMM

LINKS, LINKS :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK I NEED HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TRYING TO CLEAR OUT MY PM BOX ! I HAVE ALL MY FOLDERS EMPTY BUT IT STILL SAYS THIS ~ 


You have 69 messages out of 200 maximum storable messages

AND THEN I LOOK UP AT MY % USED AND IT READ THIS !

Your folders are 35% full BUT I HAVE THEM WIPED CLEAR OF ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING ! WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO GET AN OPENED PM BOX AGAIN!


----------



## 408models

hum, try loggin out then back in :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2009, 04:27 PM~12763050
> *OK I NEED  HELP  PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TRYING TO  CLEAR  OUT  MY  PM  BOX  !  I  HAVE  ALL  MY  FOLDERS  EMPTY  BUT  IT  STILL  SAYS  THIS  ~
> You have 69 messages out of 200 maximum storable messages
> 
> AND  THEN  I  LOOK  UP  AT  MY  % USED  AND  IT  READ THIS  !
> 
> Your folders are 35% full  BUT  I  HAVE  THEM  WIPED  CLEAR OF  ANYTHING  AND  EVERYTHING !  WHAT  DO  I  NEED  TO  DO  TO  GET  AN  OPENED  PM  BOX  AGAIN!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...owtopic_1094759


----------



## BODINE

look what was in my backyard when i got home :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 21 2009, 02:01 AM~12768432
> *look what was in my backyard when i got home  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh man ! Thats is whats in my back yard also ! I tried everything to get it turn green all summer ! WAIT ! Your not talking about dead grass my fault ! :biggrin: 



Looks like a long project bro ! Is it a stright 6 car or a big block Biscyane?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2009, 05:03 AM~12768952
> *oh  man  !  Thats  is  whats  in  my  back  yard  also !  I  tried  everything  to  get  it  turn  green  all  summer  !  WAIT !  Your  not  talking  about  dead  grass    my  fault !  :biggrin:
> Looks  like  a  long  project  bro  !  Is  it a  stright  6  car  or  a  big block  Biscyane?
> *


think its a biscyane not sure tis my brothers :cheesy: 

looks scary sittin way in the back of my yard at night lol


----------



## phatras

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454107

Gatta love LIL.. check out my new for sale thread...


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 21 2009, 11:41 AM~12771156
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454107
> 
> Gatta love LIL.. check out my new for sale thread...
> *


THATS MESSED UP!!! :angry:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 21 2009, 12:12 PM~12771453
> *THATS MESSED UP!!! :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## spikekid999

thats fucked up :uh:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 21 2009, 11:41 AM~12771156
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454107
> 
> Gatta love LIL.. check out my new for sale thread...
> *


Man,
:angry: :angry: 
WTF. That is fucked up what happened to you homie. That fool should be blasted all over LIL to ensure nobody else gets stiffed. Oh, and you should get your money back plus more for that shit.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 22 2009, 12:52 AM~12779681
> *Man,
> :angry:  :angry:
> WTF. That is fucked up what happened to you homie. That fool should be blasted all over LIL to ensure nobody else gets stiffed. Oh, and you should get your money back plus more for that shit.
> *


x2 '' sorry i might hook you up later''.... :uh:


----------



## phatras

yea nice huh..Sucks as the way he described it in pms was it was in good shape and would load to the apple service screen.. The apple service screen means it just needs a reset or so my buddy says.. I wanted it for my oldest daughter as she lost her last mp3 player and has been wanting another one. Oh yea live and learn.. I dont think i will buy shit off anyone in that section anymore. Kinda sours your whole view on buying used stuff..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOCAL DEALER HAS JUST GOTTEN THE NEW ZR1 VETTE !


----------



## youcantfademe

where?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:angry:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 02:50 PM~12783715
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 02:48 PM~12783701
> *LOCAL  DEALER  HAS  JUST  GOTTEN THE  NEW  ZR1  VETTE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Did you ask for a test-drive? :biggrin: 

Man, I want one of those SOOOO bad! 

I hope Revell makes a kit of it. I haven't seen or heard anything yet that says they will though. :angry:


----------



## phatras

you guys just now seeing these?? ive been seeing them for months.. There was a bunch at woodward this year.. they have some monster ass brakes.. Opening the door is cool.. all touch pads.. There super comfy though..


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 22 2009, 03:37 PM~12784098
> *you guys just now seeing these?? ive been seeing them for months.. There was a bunch at woodward this year.. they have some monster ass brakes.. Opening the door is cool.. all touch pads.. There super comfy though..
> *


I've seen a few around here, usually with either Michigan, Kentucky, or the GM plates. They've been on sale for a few months now, but I have yet to see one at any of the local Chevy dealers.

I think Hare Chevrolet had one, but they must have sold it before I got there last week.


----------



## mademan

I think im going to buy a new truck! I need a daily driver, and a tow pig for my caddy. I found this 94 C3500, 454, t4 crew cab dually. Price is fair. I think I might grab it up this weekend.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 22 2009, 04:00 PM~12784356
> *I think im going to buy a new truck! I need a daily driver, and a tow pig for my caddy. I found this 94 C3500, 454, t4 crew cab dually. Price is fair. I think I might grab it up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet...

i just got my lac running today , been fucking with it for 3 months trying to figure out why it was crankngn slow and had weak fire..... changed distributer , starter, alternator, battery, come to find out al i needed was a new ground cable put one on today and it hit first time on the key...... :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah kinda figues huh... :biggrin: 

as for the vette, this is atlanta, i see that shit everyday.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how bout a all clubs buildoff? like a tournament... have brackets... pairs of ppl from the same club do buildoffs against eachother...then have the top 2 do a buildoff, then those ppl will go to the finals against the other club winners, then the winner of that buildoff would be the LIL champ!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 23 2009, 10:21 PM~12797512
> *how bout a all clubs buildoff? like a tournament... have brackets... pairs of ppl from the same club do buildoffs against eachother...then have the top 2 do a buildoff, then those ppl will go to the finals against the other club winners, then the winner of that buildoff would be the LIL champ!
> *



GET B ACK TO BUILDING ! SAVE YOUR IDEAS FOR THEM NOT FOR STUPID SHIT LIKE THIS POSTED UP ABOVE ! :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...v%3D2%26hl%3Den


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 03:48 PM~12783701
> *LOCAL  DEALER  HAS  JUST  GOTTEN THE  NEW  ZR1  VETTE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw on barret jackson action 

the 1st one off line go for $1 million


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

my new pick ups :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 23 2009, 10:31 PM~12798532
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPOOKY. looks like KIDS are sitting on the trunk.


----------



## BODINE

shit looks spooky sittin there at night


----------



## BODINE




----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2009, 10:26 PM~12798498
> *http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...v%3D2%26hl%3Den
> *



damn thats a shit load of dodges...and a assload of potential in those. You could build at least 6-7 68 dodge chargers there. :uh:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 24 2009, 12:25 AM~12799406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my daddy just got a desert eagle cost him 8000 the gold one cost 15000


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.moparts.org/moparts/picture/mem...ive/herbie.html


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 24 2009, 12:16 PM~12802108
> *http://www.moparts.org/moparts/picture/mem...ive/herbie.html
> *


nice


----------



## Tonioseven

Very!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*
just a big body hearse in my game grand theft auto 4*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

like where in the hell did ya score that one?


----------



## spikekid999

new project for this summer, 47 dodge


----------



## iced

nice how much he selling it for


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 lucky kid man..... do it up with a visor and window cooler :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by iced+Jan 24 2009, 10:19 PM~12805354-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice how much he selling it for
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its mine, its behind my house in the woods right now
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2009, 10:21 PM~12805365
> *:0 lucky kid man..... do it up with a visor and window cooler  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna put a visor on it, but im doin it up ratrod style, no paint, no shiney chrome, no fenders, 15x10" rear rims on slicks, fuel cell, fiberglass buckets, all on a 87 dakota frame with a small block mopar motor with custom made headers :biggrin:


----------



## iced

i feel dumb


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some dodge and plymouth pics for inspiration....


----------



## spikekid999

usin the frame from this truck









more pics of the cab n parts ill be using here
http://www.dippy.org/forum2/index.php/topi...g26635.html#new


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 24 2009, 09:43 PM~12806013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice cock :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 24 2009, 11:53 PM~12806100
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice setup.


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 24 2009, 10:14 PM~12806256
> *Nice setup.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 12:19 AM~12806292
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *



My uncles were into it when I was growing up.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 12:43 AM~12806013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice avie foo!........................... your about 2 weeks behind on that one joe :biggrin:


----------



## ant916ness

thank you


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 24 2009, 07:21 PM~12806311
> *My uncles were into it when I was growing up.
> *


same here.... there are a lot of chicken fights in hawaii


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 24 2009, 10:22 PM~12806317
> *nice avie foo!........................... your about 2 weeks behind on that one joe :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 18 2009, 09:24 PM~12744442-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Jan 18 2009, 11:19 PM~12745704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2009, 10:51 PM~12806489
> *same here.... there are a lot of chicken fights in hawaii
> *


Fuck yeah. I was heavy in to it. TILL, I got married. :biggrin: I still pop in once in awhile.


----------



## iced

okkkk


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 24 2009, 10:55 PM~12806520
> *:dunno:
> *


I think he is JAWWING. Cause your team is out and HIS team is in. EVEN though the CARDS are gonna fucking, BEAT them. LOL  Thats RIGHT. This BEARS fan is jumping on the CARDINALS bandwagon. :biggrin: 

I'd be even willing to PUT up a model or TWO against any of you STEELERS.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 25 2009, 12:57 AM~12806892
> *I think he is JAWWING. Cause your team is out and HIS team is in. EVEN though the CARDS are gonna fucking, BEAT them. LOL   Thats RIGHT. This BEARS fan is jumping on the CARDINALS bandwagon. :biggrin:
> 
> I'd be even willing to PUT up a model or TWO against any of you STEELERS.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 25 2009, 02:57 AM~12806892
> *I think he is JAWWING. Cause your team is out and HIS team is in. EVEN though the CARDS are gonna fucking, BEAT them. LOL   Thats RIGHT. This BEARS fan is jumping on the CARDINALS bandwagon. :biggrin:
> 
> I'd be even willing to PUT up a model or TWO against any of you STEELERS.
> *




dont do this haha :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 24 2009, 11:59 PM~12806901
> *dont do this haha :biggrin:
> *


LETS do it. a little friendly MODEL wager on the SUPERBOWL.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 25 2009, 03:02 AM~12806913
> *LETS do it. a little friendly MODEL wager on the SUPERBOWL.
> *




haha damn you!























whatcha got?


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2009, 12:03 AM~12806921
> *haha damn you!
> whatcha got?
> *


Homie, I GOT.  SO you accept?


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 12:14 AM~12806985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: More,homie.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 25 2009, 03:05 AM~12806936
> *Homie, I GOT.   SO you accept?
> *




fuck it ............................ we can do this


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2009, 12:22 AM~12807039
> *fuck it ............................ we can do this
> *


 :biggrin: POOR, GUY. Your team is going to COST you a MODEL.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 25 2009, 03:24 AM~12807050
> *:biggrin:  POOR, GUY. Your team is going to COST you a MODEL.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





always remember..................................... defence wins championships


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 25 2009, 12:15 AM~12806994
> *:biggrin: More,homie.
> *


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2009, 12:25 AM~12807057
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> always remember..................................... defence wins championships
> *


----------



## [email protected]

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Joe padilla, 85 biarittz, lb808, BODINE


:wave: whats crackin homies


----------



## Padilla 505

NOT A DAMN THING :biggrin:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 12:32 AM~12807097
> *NOT A DAMN THING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i bet they happy


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 12:32 AM~12807097
> *NOT A DAMN THING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's my LITTLE ones and there pet BANTAMS. LOL, future handelers here.

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Padilla 505

MILLIE FLUERS BANTMS  GOOD LOOKING KIDS :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2009, 01:30 AM~12807086
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Joe padilla, 85 biarittz, lb808, BODINE
> 
> 
> :wave: whats crackin homies
> *


just chillin , should be workin on my 61


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## iced

are they really small or are those speakers really big


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 25 2009, 02:33 AM~12807358
> *are they really small or are those speakers really big
> *


LOL they are small 1:64 :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 25 2009, 01:29 AM~12807349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You want some,QUEY?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 25 2009, 02:42 AM~12807379
> *You want some,QUEY?
> *


how much u buy my t maxx fer :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 01:17 AM~12807317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now we talking, ANY GREYS?


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 25 2009, 01:43 AM~12807384
> *Now we talking, ANY GREYS?
> *


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 01:46 AM~12807388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 25 2009, 01:31 AM~12807351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 02:48 AM~12807398
> *REAL NICE
> *


they are small 1:64 

not perfect  :angry:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 25 2009, 01:43 AM~12807381
> *how much u buy my t maxx fer  :biggrin:
> *


  DID, you get it fixed?


----------



## BODINE

other side ok


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 25 2009, 02:53 AM~12807413
> *  DID, you get it fixed?
> *


naw havent done anything to it


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 25 2009, 12:54 AM~12807419
> *other side ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH BRO? :0


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 25 2009, 08:22 AM~12807951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the second one is the prettyes panint job evern on my favorite car can't wait till i get my 64


----------



## BigPoppa

Dunno what these are, but I bet they would tear all them pretty birds a new one...they're my uncle's in Peru, bred to kill.










bad pics in the dark. Dunno what the this one's problem was, but he had to be kept apart from the rest, was all twitchy and kept attacking his cage


----------



## Padilla 505

the one in the top pen is a young pullet. The second pic to the left is a blue cock and those are some real nice keep stall im shure he raises some good birds you can tell by his set up


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 04:34 PM~12810772
> *the  one in the top pen is a young pullet. The second pic to the left is a blue cock and those are some real nice keep stall im shure he raises some good birds you can tell by his set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Probably take all day to feed/water, them.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 25 2009, 01:34 PM~12810772
> *the  one in the top pen is a young pullet. The second pic to the left is a blue cock and those are some real nice keep stall im shure he raises some good birds you can tell by his set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like somebody's getting ready for a derby :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

UP









UP








AND AWAY










Me and my son was having a blast doing a lil photo shoot with his lolo xmas gift. Its a stock 61 Bubble, I would paint it for him, but he'd scratch it up in no time, he puts all his model cars through hell. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Project59, chris hicks

You some kind of interweb pig or what???? You joined back in October of 08 and haven't posted a single comment anywhere! What the dilly is yo? :dunno:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 26 2009, 02:03 PM~12819875
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Veedubbish meanish!!


----------



## Joker808




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## Diamond502




----------



## [email protected]

WTF? :uh:


----------



## BODINE

WE ALL GOT JERSEYS


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 29 2009, 10:55 AM~12848543
> *WE ALL GOT JERSEYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 I got the same thing for the family this x-mas but cowboys. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 29 2009, 01:56 PM~12848566
> *  I got the same thing for the family this x-mas but cowboys. :biggrin:
> *






:thumbsdown: 


























IM J/K BRO............................ BUT DALLAS REALLY DOES SUCK THO


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 12:04 PM~12848653
> *:thumbsdown:
> IM J/K BRO............................ BUT DALLAS REALLY DOES SUCK THO
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 08:55 PM~12854281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  That's, KOOL.


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT YOU FOOLS WILLING TO BET?


----------



## stilldownivlife

i am not a sports guy but it was cool i got to meet a few of the steelers at work :thumbsup: 



what is the spread on the superbowl anyway :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2009, 12:37 AM~12854875
> *WHAT YOU FOOLS WILLING TO BET?
> *



what you got on my 40 homie :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 30 2009, 12:37 AM~12854874
> *  That's, KOOL.
> *




dont try and buddy up now :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 11:02 PM~12855185
> *what you got on my 40 homie :biggrin:
> *


THATS IT?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2009, 01:07 AM~12855250
> *THATS IT?
> *





i was basicly sayin........................................... what you got for DEBO, because ima take your shit holmez! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 11:11 PM~12855306
> *i was basicly sayin........................................... what you got for DEBO, because ima take your shit holmez! :biggrin:
> *


  YOU THINK SO HUH......I'M IN AZ & STEELER FANS HAVE FLIPPED


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2009, 01:12 AM~12855329
> * YOU THINK SO HUH......I'M IN AZ & STEELER FANS HAVE FLIPPED
> *





ok?







so what yoiu wanna put up?



i dont care about them fools in AZ,im in the city of champs !


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2009, 01:17 AM~12855402
> *WHAT YOU GOT
> *




what you tryin to run with?


i think LB wanted to do some sort of friendly plastic bet, but its up to you bro, what ever you wanna send my way :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just send em down here, ill watch over em, ill make sure the dirty birds shit all over these fuckers!!!

LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 30 2009, 01:30 AM~12855546
> *just send em down here, ill watch over em,  ill make sure the dirty birds shit all over these fuckers!!!
> 
> LOL
> *







FAIL


dont get cocky because your team finialy made the playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i cant help it damnit...how often does that happen?

as if the hawks will ever get to see that kinda shit....losing retards!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 30 2009, 01:41 AM~12855686
> *i cant help it damnit...how often does that happen?
> 
> as if the hawks will ever get to see that kinda shit....losing retards!
> *





FREE MIKE VICK :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

who let the dawgs out? LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 30 2009, 02:15 AM~12856067
> *who let the dawgs out?  LOL
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 10:25 PM~12855501
> *what you tryin to run with?
> i think LB wanted to do some sort of friendly plastic bet, but its up to you bro, what ever you wanna send my way :biggrin:
> *


  We still ON, HOMIE. LMK how you wanna do it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 30 2009, 03:15 AM~12856392
> *  We still ON, HOMIE. LMK how you wanna do it.
> *





oh you know! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Im new here so I apoligise if this question has already been answered, but I didnt want to go through 300 some pages to see. What year is that lincoln on the first page? And where can I get one? Because I have a 74 lincoln mark 4 I might make a vert and put hydros on, and it would be cool to have a replica model of it.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 30 2009, 08:28 AM~12857192
> *Im new here so I apoligise if this question has already been answered, but I didnt want to go through 300 some pages to see. What year is that lincoln on the first page? And where can I get one? Because I have a 74 lincoln mark 4 I might make a vert and put hydros on, and it would be cool to have a replica model of it.
> *


it is currently being worked on to be cast I believe. As of right now you cannot get them, it was built from scratch. If you wait a bit , they will be availible in resin.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Resin is good for me! If posible let me know. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

hey guys

in germany its twelve o clock in the night and tv shows "training day"

one of my favorit movies :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 30 2009, 07:22 PM~12860829
> *hey guys
> 
> in germany its twelve o clock in the night and tv shows "training day"
> 
> one of my favorit movies  :biggrin:
> *





love that movie!





GOIN UP :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

HAVE A LITTLE TOO MUCH TO DRINK? :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 31 2009, 08:40 AM~12865949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE A LITTLE TOO MUCH TO DRINK?  :biggrin:
> *


BEER GOGGLES


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 31 2009, 11:40 AM~12865949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE A LITTLE TOO MUCH TO DRINK?  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i could never get that drunk man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Thats why I only drink beer, not vodka or somthing :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

my new fleet!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 31 2009, 10:11 AM~12866457-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i could never get that drunk man!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL u sure about that jeff? :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@Jan 31 2009, 10:16 AM~12866496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thats why I only drink beer, not vodka or somthing :roflmao:
> *



u could always drink ENOUGH beer :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2009, 02:21 PM~12868336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


dont bitch thats why we are modelers...... i could work with that, at least it would haev the right shape and chromed parts...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 31 2009, 02:54 PM~12868443
> *dont bitch thats why we are modelers...... i could work with that, at least it would haev the right shape and chromed parts...
> *


x2! i would use a donk kit for the parts needed to finisi it properly! or....... i have enough things lying around here to cut the engine out of that and fab in something else to work!  :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

clean fleet mademan 
whats on top of the bumper in front of the grille :dunno: camera's  



and is that a cutlass kit rollin :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

picture from Model cars magazine forums


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 31 2009, 04:38 PM~12868655
> *clean fleet mademan
> whats on top of the bumper in front of the grille :dunno: camera's
> and is that a cutlass kit rollin  :0
> *


nah.. they are DEER WHISTLES... when you drive the wind blows through em... supposed to keep wildlife off the road.... they are commin off soon as fawk, lol.


----------



## Pokey

Joe Cocker, closed captioned for the unimpared,

http://www.elwp.com/Joe%20Cocker.html


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 31 2009, 10:29 AM~12866600
> *my new fleet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean! how many miles on the odo?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

cutty kit came out ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 31 2009, 09:53 PM~12870069
> *cutty kit came out ?
> *



No.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2009, 02:21 PM~12868336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



i dont really follow up on cuttys but what kit is that ?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 19 2009, 09:14 PM~12754768
> *thats pretty cool man, what kind is it ??
> 
> I just got me a black mexican spiney tail iggy last weekend, i should snap some pics of him...
> 
> Named him Elcamino, goes with my cat Chevy..
> *



Its a bearded dragon.I named it joey jordison after the drumer from slipknot.This little guy is a bad ass lastnight the cats took off the towles i wrapped the tank in and this morning he was mad dogging the cats while doing push ups LOL.Hes gonna be a little fighter :0 .


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 31 2009, 08:16 PM~12870297
> *i dont really follow up on cuttys but what kit is that ?
> *


It's the Revell Cutty kit. Pay attention! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

maybe next time


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 1 2009, 02:22 PM~12875085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a universal bolt pattern on that ford rim....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 1 2009, 11:27 AM~12875106
> *damn thats a universal bolt pattern on that ford rim....
> *


they slotted them the wrong way :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

saw this last night at the casino....


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 1 2009, 11:57 AM~12875259
> *saw this last night at the casino....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your new WIP?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 1 2009, 05:56 PM~12875571
> *your new WIP?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 1 2009, 03:56 PM~12875571
> *your new WIP?
> *


:nono:


this... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=282766&hl=


----------



## BiggC

When did e-pay change it so you have to use pay pal for everything??? Thats fucked up!! Guess I'll have to find some other place to buy my shit. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 1 2009, 04:34 PM~12875810
> *When did e-pay change it so you have to use pay pal for everything???  Thats fucked up!!  Guess I'll have to find some other place to buy my shit.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


you mean e-gay? didnt know you had to use paypal for everything..... i thought you coulkd still use money orders too. makes scence though , egay owns scampal..... they want to make as much as possible from thier fees and crap....


----------



## spikekid999

i still use MOs, just ask the seller if they accept MOs yet


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 25 2009, 11:16 PM~12814237
> *UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my son was having a blast doing a lil photo shoot with his lolo xmas gift.  Its a stock 61 Bubble, I would paint it for him, but he'd scratch it up in no time, he puts all his model cars through hell.  :biggrin:
> *


HE CARNAL, WHAT SCALE IS THAT 61? GET BACK TO ME ASAP!! I MAKE THE X-FRAME FOR THE 1:18TH SCALE


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 1 2009, 01:57 PM~12875259
> *saw this last night at the casino....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Plenty of the *Art Cars* in Cali
This one is really bad.


----------



## Pokey

Travis sent these to me so I could share them with the LIL homies.





Badass work Travis!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

FUCK THE STEELERS. THEY SHOULD GIVE THE TROPHIE TO THE REF'S...CAUSE THERE QB DIDN'T DO SHIT.


----------



## DEUCES76

*HELL YEAH STEELERS NUMBER ONE *


----------



## Mr Biggs

I DON'T LIKE EITHER OF THEM TEAMS. BUT IT CAN TELL YOU ONE THING THE CARDINALS GOT ROBBED. ALL THEM FUCKED UP CALL'S. I'M JUST CALLING LIKE I SEE IT. THE STEELERS WHERE SUPPOSED TO BLOW THEM OUT BY 20 POINT'S, WHAT HAPPEN.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2009, 08:28 PM~12877256
> *I DON'T LIKE EITHER OF THEM TEAMS.  BUT IT CAN TELL YOU ONE THING THE CARDINALS GOT ROBBED.  ALL THEM FUCKED UP CALL'S. I'M JUST CALLING LIKE I SEE IT. THE STEELERS WHERE SUPPOSED TO BLOW THEM OUT BY 20 POINT'S, WHAT HAPPEN.
> *


X2, fuck the Steelers! That game was a bunch of bull shit!


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 1 2009, 08:31 PM~12877288
> *X2, fuck the Steelers! That game was a bunch of bull shit!
> *



x3


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2009, 09:28 PM~12877256
> *I DON'T LIKE EITHER OF THEM TEAMS.  BUT IT CAN TELL YOU ONE THING THE CARDINALS GOT ROBBED.  ALL THEM FUCKED UP CALL'S. I'M JUST CALLING LIKE I SEE IT. THE STEELERS WHERE SUPPOSED TO BLOW THEM OUT BY 20 POINT'S, WHAT HAPPEN.
> *


----------



## SOLO1

Whats a good online hobby store that has alot of kits instock??


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 1 2009, 09:09 PM~12877808
> *Whats a good online hobby store that has alot of kits instock??
> *


I don't do alot of buying online, but I have bought quite a few kits from here,

http://www.modelexpress.net/

He's a good guy, and ships pretty fast.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 1 2009, 11:13 PM~12877851
> *I don't do alot of buying online, but I have bought quite a few kits from here,
> 
> http://www.modelexpress.net/
> 
> He's a good guy, and ships pretty fast.
> *



Yea plus he has some good specials.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2009, 08:20 PM~12877166
> *FUCK THE STEELERS.  THEY SHOULD GIVE THE TROPHIE TO THE REF'S...CAUSE THERE QB DIDN'T DO SHIT.
> *


Didn't you know. BEN, got paid OFF,too. You heard it here first.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2009, 11:20 PM~12877166
> *FUCK THE STEELERS.  THEY SHOULD GIVE THE TROPHIE TO THE REF'S...CAUSE THERE QB DIDN'T DO SHIT.
> *




i guess you left before that drive with 2:37 left in the game where he drove pittsburgh down for that game winning touch down!  




PITTSBURGH MADE HISTORY TONIGHT WITH 6 SUPERBOWLS.


INCASE YOU GUYS MISSED IT THE 1ST TIME.................... THATS 6 SUPERBOWLS!

MOST YOU CATS CANT EVEN GET ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 2 2009, 12:31 AM~12878107
> *Didn't you know. BEN, got paid OFF,too. You heard it here first.
> *





i dont know about ben.......................... but i got paid  :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2009, 09:40 PM~12878207
> *i dont know about ben.......................... but i got paid   :biggrin:
> *


FOOK U :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Well today i must be lucky.I placed some money on the steelers and actually won but thats not the lucky part.I recieved a email stating i won a 66 caddy ambulance on the bay and almost shit my pants when i seen the price.There is no way on gods green earth i am making this up the price it will cost me is $31.99.Holy fuck i got lucky on this one :0 .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 2 2009, 12:44 AM~12878246
> *FOOK U  :biggrin:
> *




you still gonna drive that banwagon threw steeler country??? i wanna see that shit :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 1 2009, 09:48 PM~12878297
> *Well today i must be lucky.I placed some money on the steelers and actually won but thats not the lucky part.I recieved a email stating i won a 66 caddy ambulance on the bay and almost shit my pants when i seen the price.There is no way on gods green earth i am making this up the price it will cost me is $31.99.Holy fuck i got lucky on this one :0 .
> *


Not as lucky as this SCORE. Been wanting one for awhile. But wasn't gonna shell out almost $60 bucks for one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=180322499485



Plus, I won on the GSP-BJ penn fight. I got the 6 1/2 on the superbowl. I won the fourth quarter block. 

I only lost to [email protected] On our friendly wager. LOL. Congrats ****. I mean HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 1 2009, 09:54 PM~12878348
> *Not as lucky as this SCORE. Been wanting one for awhile. But wasn't gonna shell out almost $60 bucks for one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=180322499485
> *


NICE! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 1 2009, 09:54 PM~12878348
> *Not as lucky as this SCORE. Been wanting one for awhile. But wasn't gonna shell out almost $60 bucks for one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=180322499485
> *


Good find bro


----------



## old low&slo

steelers got lucky tonight
they played some dirty ball and got lucky and didnt get called on some cheap shots !!!


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 1 2009, 10:02 PM~12878430
> *steelers got lucky tonight
> they played some dirty ball and got lucky and didnt get called on some cheap shots !!!
> *


Awwww, let's just let the STEELER fans. ENJOY there *TAINTED* WIN.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 2 2009, 12:04 AM~12878457
> *Awwww, let's just let the STEELER fans. ENJOY there TAINTED WIN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
x 10
I guess the refs were on the steelers payroll.


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




all total between the bears and the eagles....................... you guys dont even come close to 6 superbowl wins :biggrin: 



i dont care what went down or what game you guys seen, but in the end, pittsburgh has there 6th 


better luck next year fellas.




oh p.s. pittsburgh won the superbowl right, dont forget they had the toughest sced. in nfl history too :biggrin: 

talk shit when the bears and the eagles can win a superbowl :biggrin: trust me ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ it'll be a long time haha  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2009, 10:12 PM~12878555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> all total between the bears and the eagles....................... you guys dont even come close to 6 superbowl wins :biggrin:
> i dont care what went down or what game you guys seen, but in the end, pittsburgh has there 6th
> better luck next year fellas.
> oh p.s. pittsburgh won the superbowl right, dont forget they had the toughest sced. in nfl history too :biggrin:
> 
> talk shit when the bears and the eagles can win a superbowl :biggrin:  trust me ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ it'll be a long time haha   :biggrin:
> *


Tough schedule? EVERYBODY sucked this season. The Steelers have the distinction of being the team that sucked the least this season, good for them.


----------



## undead white boy

The steelers whooped my team(chargers)  so when i found out who the other team was gonna be i said fuck it im going for the steelers.It was a good and a close game though.


----------



## BODINE

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...Picture2417.flv


----------



## BODINE

dont matter who wins superbowl

theres gonna be stuff said lol

and its always about the one that won


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 1 2009, 10:26 PM~12878704
> *http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...Picture2417.flv
> *


Maybe you should have taped a couple of plays earlier, when the line was holding on to the defenders so BEN could get away. Good thing it happened in front of the THREE blind MICE.  

LOL, nah QUEY. Just JAWING with you and DROPPED. You see I made out like a bandit anyways. That TD. gave me the numbers I needed to win the fourth. And I still got the 6 1/2 points too. SO i still WON the game. :biggrin: LET'S PARTY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 2 2009, 01:28 AM~12878732
> *dont matter who wins superbowl
> 
> theres gonna be stuff said lol
> 
> and its always about the one that won
> *





no doubt bro



but all we can do is sit back and say........ :wave: hi haters :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2009, 11:40 PM~12878854
> *no doubt bro
> but all we can do is sit back and say........ :wave: hi haters :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2009, 12:12 AM~12878555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> all total between the bears and the eagles....................... you guys dont even come close to 6 superbowl wins :biggrin:
> i dont care what went down or what game you guys seen, but in the end, pittsburgh has there 6th
> better luck next year fellas.
> oh p.s. pittsburgh won the superbowl right, dont forget they had the toughest sced. in nfl history too :biggrin:
> 
> talk shit when the bears and the eagles can win a superbowl :biggrin:  trust me ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ it'll be a long time haha   :biggrin:
> *


FUUUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the new americas team to hate the pittsburgh cheap shot steelers !!!!!!

for me the games over seasons over so I dont really give a shit because in 15 more days I get to hear those most famous words GENTLEMEN START YOUR ENGINES !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 2 2009, 02:02 AM~12879022
> *FUUUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> the new americas team to hate the pittsburgh cheap shot steelers !!!!!!
> 
> for me the games over seasons over so I dont really give a shit because in 15 more days I get to hear those most famous words  GENTLEMEN START YOUR ENGINES !!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dont be mad! you know me greg haha im just bustin balls now  



and its gonna be a good season for nascar too, i will be watching a little more this year


----------



## Project59

I'm here, i'm waiting let's hear it! :loco:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:40 PM~12879310
> *I'm here, i'm waiting let's hear it!  :loco:
> *


THAT LITTLE KID IS TRIPPIN!! WHAT HIS TRIP?


----------



## Project59

Alright ,,i,, You little mouth peice lets commence this shit!!! You clearly have no clue who your calling on so let's drop the gloves right here bitch!!! Keep it out of peoples topics and let's get it done!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 10:44 PM~12879338
> *THAT LITTLE KID IS TRIPPIN!! WHAT HIS TRIP?
> *


I'm not sure but he's about to take a beat down if he thinks he's gonna put me on blast like that!


----------



## darkside customs

Oh shit!


----------



## Project59

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: darkside customs, ,,i,,, Project59

Hey cockmonkey speak up bitch I'm talking to you!


----------



## i

i hate you to


----------



## Project59

What's your trip homie? Speak up I can't hear you!!! You wanna blast on someone so here's your chance! I'm all keys and garunteed you'll lose like the rest of em.


----------



## i

daaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:48 PM~12879371
> *What's your trip homie? Speak up I can't hear you!!! You wanna blast on someone so here's your chance! I'm all keys and garunteed you'll lose like the rest of em.
> *


HE'S MAD CUZ YOUR GETTING THE SNICKERS & NOT HIM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 10:48 PM~12879366,~_@~
> *i hate you to
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ah did you really want that snikers that bad???? Are you trying to fight me cause I got the last one??? There's plenty more around lil man!!! Don't hate the player hate the game!! Life sucks get a fucking heltmet!


----------



## i

thats a trip


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 10:50 PM~12879380_@~
> *daaaaaaaaaaaamn
> *


hey homie, since you are here, I will tell you the same as I did in Chris' topic. This is the place to do this. Dont whore up other folks topics wit tha bs!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:50 PM~12879386
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ah did you really want that snikers that bad???? Are you trying to fight me cause I got the last one??? There's plenty more around lil man!!! Don't hate the player hate the game!! Life sucks get a fucking heltmet!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 10:50 PM~12879383
> *HE'S MAD CUZ YOUR GETTING THE SNICKERS & NOT HIM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 
I wonder if his mommy know's he's on the interweb so late at night swimming with the big fish!


----------



## i

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:50 PM~12879386
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ah did you really want that snikers that bad???? Are you trying to fight me cause I got the last one??? There's plenty more around lil man!!! Don't hate the player hate the game!! Life sucks get a fucking heltmet!
> *


 :tears: that was a wonderfull speach


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:52 PM~12879402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I wonder if his mommy know's he's on the interweb so late at night playing with the big fish!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WELL ANYWAYS, HOWS THAT BIKE COMING 59?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 10:53 PM~12879412+~-->
> 
> 
> 
> :tears: that was a wonderfull speach
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you like it little man? It's ok I can understand your not old enough to change your own diapers yet so I'll let you off easy!!! Don't get all hurt up over a couple little jabs of fun for some candy...(Must not have gotten much of a haul this halloween) If you want it that bad you can have it! I can get it somewheres else..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 10:54 PM~12879417
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WELL ANYWAYS, HOWS THAT BIKE COMING 59?
> *


Bike's coming out good I'm starting the engine real soon!


----------



## darkside customs

Bike's coming out good I'm starting the engine real soon! 
[/quote]
Cant wait to see more on that homie!!


----------



## i

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:52 PM~12879402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I wonder if his mommy know's he's on the interweb so late at night swimming with the big fish!
> *


ok your a big fish fish dont have shit in dey pants i feel :tears: for you


----------



## Project59

Yeah I should have some update's with-in the next couple of day's!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 1 2009, 11:57 PM~12879438
> *Did you like it little man? It's ok I can understand your not old enough to change your own diapers yet so I'll let you off easy!!! Don't get all hurt up over a couple little jabs of fun for some candy...(Must not have gotten much of a haul this halloween) If you want it that bad you can have it! I can get it somewheres else..
> Bike's coming out good I'm starting the engine real soon!
> *


COOL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I REALLY LIKE HOW IT LOOKS ALREADY. CAN WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## darkside customs

x2


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 10:59 PM~12879448_@~
> *ok your a big fish fish dont have shit in dey pants i feel  :tears: for you
> *


  Are you saying you like shit in yours??


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 2 2009, 12:00 AM~12879460
> *  Are you saying you like shit in yours??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## i

fuck you


----------



## darkside customs

come on lil man. We dont need a new Streetking on here.


----------



## i

thank you
thank you
thank you
thank you
thank you


----------



## CHR1S619

NEXT CUSTOM I MIGHT GET INTO. OR YOU GUYS CAN TRY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 11:10 PM~12879513
> *NEXT CUSTOM I MIGHT GET INTO. OR YOU GUYS CAN TRY TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT, THAT IS TIGHT!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 2 2009, 12:10 AM~12879513
> *NEXT CUSTOM I MIGHT GET INTO. OR YOU GUYS CAN TRY TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have fun with that homie.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 2 2009, 03:10 AM~12879513
> *NEXT CUSTOM I MIGHT GET INTO. OR YOU GUYS CAN TRY TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





what you gonna use for a base? to start from?


because that shit would be bad ass man! they look mean all done up IMO


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2009, 12:11 AM~12879524
> *what you gonna use for a base? to start from?
> because that shit would be bad ass man! they look mean all done up IMO
> *


IM GONNA TRY TO USE BOTH OF THE LAST GEN S10'S & MOLD THE REST I HOPE IT WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

YOU CAN PULL IT OFF!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2009, 12:16 AM~12879546
> *YOU CAN PULL IT OFF!!
> *


I HOPE & DOESN'T HURT TO TRY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 2 2009, 03:14 AM~12879540
> *IM GONNA TRY TO USE BOTH OF THE LAST GEN S10'S & MOLD THE REST I HOPE IT WORKS :biggrin:
> *




good luck bro, i would love to see this done!


----------



## darkside customs

TRUE.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2009, 12:19 AM~12879565
> *good luck bro, i would love to see this done!
> *


THANKS, I'LL NEED LUCK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 1 2009, 11:04 PM~12879479_@~
> *fuck you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is what you get when you steal candy from a baby!!! My bad little thug!!!! Here's your lollypop back! :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 2 2009, 12:30 AM~12879618
> *This is what you get when you steal candy from a baby!!! My bad little thug!!!! Here's your lollypop back!  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2009, 02:21 PM~12868336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


whats this is this resin with donor? or complete kit?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 2 2009, 04:26 AM~12880082
> *whats this is this resin with donor? or complete kit?
> *


My god man, why do people keep asking this same question over and over. It is the Revell kit.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2009, 05:21 PM~12868336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *





hey pokey........................ is this a resin? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2009, 06:58 AM~12880307
> *hey pokey........................ is this a resin? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2009, 04:21 PM~12868336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


*WATCH OUT MY 2CENTS ARE COMING ! *


HERE'S MY OWN IN PUT OUT ABOUT THE REVELL COMPANY MAKE DIE CAST MOLDS FOR MODELS ! 

1 YOUR A FUCKING MODEL BUILDER ! ANY THING THEY LACK TO ADD TO IT CAN EITHER BE CUT AWAY AND ADDED TO IT OR REWORKED TO MAKE CORRECT ! 

2 SOME BUILDERS ARE AFFAIRD TO WORK WITH RESIN SO WITH IT IN PLASTIC THEY HAVE A CHANCE TO CHASE A BUILD THEY HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO DO ! 

3 THIS IS FOR MY USE BUT I'D MUCH RATHER BUT A $15.00 KIT FOR SOME CHROME GOODIES TO ADD TO THE RESIN BODY I GET FROM TWINN AND BIGGS ! 


LOOK AT WHAT REVELL FOR US ALREADY BY MAKING DIE CAST MOLDS THEN RUNNING PLASTIC LINE WITH THEM ! 

WE GOT THE 63 IMPALA ! WE GOT THE 90'ED CADDY ! WE GOT THE 58 IMPLALA ! ALL IN WHICH STARTED OUT A DIECAST RUN ! THEY ALSO OFFER A FEW EXOTIC SPORTS CARS FROM THE DIE CAST LINE INTO PLASTICS AS AWELL ! 

I'LL SUPPORT THE RESIN BROTHERS WITH ANYTHING THEY NEED BUT I HONESTLY GOT TO SAY THAT I WISH THE PLASTIC CUTTY WOULD MAKE IT PRODUCTION ! 

THAT WAY WE CAN BUILD A CAR THAT THE ASS HOLES WONT SAY THAT I'M USES A REGAL , OR DASH IN CUTTY OR THE OTHER SHIT THE FUCKERS ALWAYS WANT POINT OUT THAT IS NOT FACTORY CORRECT ! 

YOU FEEL WHAT I'M SAYING ! 

WEATHER IT COMES LIKE A DIE CAST OR LIKE A REGULAR ISSUED KIT MOST OF US SHOULD HAVE THE SKILLS TO FILL IT INTO A FULLY DETAILED KIT ! HELL CAN BE NO WORST THEN GETTING IT IN A SNAP IT FORM LIKE THE 77 MONTE ! HOW MANY OF BOUGHT THAT KIT AND REALLY ENJOYED BUILDING IT !


----------



## youcantfademe

:thumbsup: i know id be up for some scratchbuilding....


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 2 2009, 09:35 AM~12881057
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry for another question :biggrin: 

is that new kit? any pics from the box top?


----------



## BODINE

do all the caddys not line up in the back?


----------



## BODINE




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 2 2009, 12:45 PM~12882454
> *do all the caddys not line up in the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i havent had that problem....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 2 2009, 01:57 PM~12882558
> *i havent had that problem....
> *


 :angry: damn both sides are that way


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 2 2009, 12:37 PM~12882383
> *sorry for another question  :biggrin:
> 
> is that new kit? any pics from the box top?
> *


Prepare to be confused as hell.....

It is the kit, but it isn't. There is no box top, because it was never released, and has been cancelled "indefinetly".

it's kind of weird, Revell had the Cutlass and Regal on display at the iHobby show in 2007,



















and then they cancelled them. Now they act like the test shots that were at the show never even existed. 

No company would put all that money into tooling up an all new kit, and then not release it. they now say it has been cancelled, but I wouldn't be surprised if it pops up again.

This is just my opinion, so don't take it as gospel. The way I see it, the Regal and Cutlass were originally going to be die-cast Lowrider kits, like the '90d Caddy started out as. Then they cancelled the die-casts. about a year or so after they cancelled the die-cast Lowrider versions, the plastic "donk" test shots (which were rumored to be 2-in-1 kits) popped up at the 2007 iHobby show, only to be cancelled AGAIN shortly after that.

My guess is, they noticed that there was no money in the donk fad, since the previous "donk" kits were poor sellers until they started showing up at Big Lots for $5, and even then people only bought them for parts, or to build as something other than a dork.

I'm hoping that they cancelled them for now so they could retool them, either to give them more detail, or to add another build option other than the "donk" option.

I'd like to see at least the Cutlass pop back up on the radar as a 3-in-1, with the build options being Lowrider, stock, and drag.

But, like I said, I could be completely wrong, we may NEVER see it! I really doubt that they would put that much time and money into a kit just to abandon it. 

Who knows really, it's all speculation at this point, and I'm not all that worried about it, revell will either release them, or they won't. I will be a little disappointed if they don't, but I'll live, life will go on, I'll still continue to not finish my builds, and my wife will still be a pain in the ass.


----------



## stilldownivlife

Who knows really, it's all speculation at this point, and I'm not all that worried about it, revell will either release them, or they won't. I will be a little disappointed if they don't, but I'll live, life will go on, I'll still continue to not finish my builds, and my wife will still be a pain in the ass.
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> Who knows really, it's all speculation at this point, and I'm not all that worried about it, revell will either release them, or they won't. I will be a little disappointed if they don't, but I'll live, life will go on, I'll still continue to not finish my builds, and my wife will still be a pain in the ass.


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
Just threw that in there to see if everyone was paying attention.  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 2 2009, 03:45 PM~12882454
> *do all the caddys not line up in the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the chrome peice that the molding sits on, has to go behind the body bro, and the molding sits up close to the body


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2009, 02:59 PM~12883109
> *the chrome peice that the molding sits on, has to go behind the body bro, and the molding sits up close to the body
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that helps ...damnit


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Feb 2 2009, 02:47 PM~12883682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lemme guess, demo car?  

Not a biggie I guess, the rear looks pretty rotted, though if it does end up as a demo car, I hope they save the front end, looks like some good parts.

That Pontiac behind it looks pretty promising though.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 2 2009, 05:18 PM~12884038
> *Lemme guess, demo car?
> 
> Not a biggie I guess, the rear looks pretty rotted, though if it does end up as a demo car, I hope they save the front end, looks like some good parts.
> 
> That Pontiac behind it looks pretty promising though.
> *


it was posted in the random picture post
thought its be a nice project model for someone
the guy who posted it said they were all demo cars


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Feb 2 2009, 03:29 PM~12884157
> *it was posted in the random picture post
> thought its be a nice project model for someone
> the guy who posted it said they were all demo cars
> 
> *


Even the Pontiac? Fuckin' demo guys piss me off! :angry:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 2 2009, 06:11 PM~12884565
> *Even the Pontiac? Fuckin' demo guys piss me off! :angry:
> *


not sure about the pontiac
guy posted up a lot of glasshouses


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 2 2009, 05:05 PM~12883179
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that helps ...damnit
> *



:biggrin: 


i had that same problem bro


----------



## spikekid999

one for the oldsmobile guys


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## SlammdSonoma

not bad except that retarded step


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 2 2009, 07:00 PM~12886172
> *one for the oldsmobile guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please please PLEASE don't tell me that is gonna be a demo car too. :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 2 2009, 10:06 PM~12886246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i agree with you bri, this is bad ass, except for the retarded step................... lay that bitch on the doors


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 2 2009, 08:06 PM~12886246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like and i dont like all at once..... leave the rig rims on a doolie, now if it was a reg cab doolie vs the stepside it would be soooo much cooooler


----------



## spikekid999

i think it looks badass,,,for a chebby :biggin:


----------



## lb808

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=160312396417


----------



## spikekid999

:0


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 2 2009, 10:15 PM~12889328
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a ford on you desk :0


----------



## BODINE

took this from work today :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 3 2009, 12:15 AM~12889328
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the bed from?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 3 2009, 11:47 AM~12892415
> *Whats the bed from?
> *


its a resin dually bed


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 3 2009, 01:27 AM~12890124
> *is that a ford on you desk :0
> *


nope its my homies, he's the big ford freak lol, he sent that pic to me


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 3 2009, 11:24 AM~12893353
> *nope its my homies, he's the big ford freak lol, he sent that pic to me
> *


Ford freak, yup, that pretty much sums it up. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 3 2009, 03:14 PM~12894155
> *Ford freak, yup, that pretty much sums it up. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 3 2009, 05:56 PM~12896635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice truck. Whose is it?


----------



## spikekid999

not sure, saw it while i was out picking stuff up for the shipyard


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 2 2009, 07:06 PM~12886246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 3 2009, 05:56 PM~12896635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice but i like mine better








it hauls a lot of S#!T








it was packed to the tailgate, 3 feet above canopy,roof topper,and three suitcases in cab inbetween the kids, no fightin on that road trip :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 4 2009, 05:25 AM~12901973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice did you get that at harbor freight??? i have one of those too and never used it..


----------



## las_crucez

is there a euro fest?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 4 2009, 01:06 PM~12904906
> *is there a euro fest?
> *


I thought there was an import/tuner/euro thread, or something like that, but I did a search and nothing came up.


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

my monty frame


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 4 2009, 03:47 PM~12906377
> *my monty frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


drivers side upper control arm isnt sitting properly. other than that, looks good


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 4 2009, 03:49 PM~12906397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get a og vert? :0


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 4 2009, 03:58 PM~12906490
> *where did you get a og vert? :0
> *



looks liek one Beto had for sale a while back


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 4 2009, 04:02 PM~12906526
> *looks liek one Beto had for sale a while back
> *


ya i sold it to him


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 4 2009, 04:02 PM~12906526
> *looks liek one Beto had for sale a while back
> *


yep i remember the rollbar....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 4 2009, 03:46 PM~12906367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would love to do something like this but I have no space for it.


----------



## youcantfademe

WELL AS OF MARCH 27 I WILL BE JOBLESS......... THEY ARE CLOSING DUE TO THE SHIT ECONOMY..... GREAT IDEA, LAY OFF EVERYONE AND JUMP START AMERICA :uh: THANKS MR BUSH....... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 4 2009, 11:31 PM~12911800
> *WELL AS OF MARCH 27 I WILL BE JOBLESS......... THEY ARE CLOSING  DUE TO THE SHIT ECONOMY..... GREAT IDEA, LAY OFF EVERYONE AND JUMP START  AMERICA :uh: THANKS MR BUSH.......  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


We're dropping like flies! When is the government going to get their heads out of their asses and do something about this, and I'm not talking about some half-brained "stimulus" package, I'mm talking about actually getting up off of their lazy asses and DO something!


----------



## youcantfademe

its been talk for a while now that we might get closed it ws confirmed by a union offical today, they ''might '' rebid the contract for the other place thet will remain open , but thats not a for sure thing. the company running that place has had the contract for many years now. fucked up thing is that this is the first job ive actually held an intrest in and have kept at it for over 2 years . i guess thats how it goes , at least ill have more time to build models while i sit collecting unemployment in this shit job market......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 5 2009, 06:53 AM~12912636
> *its been talk for a while  now that we might get closed it ws confirmed by a union offical today, they ''might '' rebid the contract for the other place thet will remain open , but thats not a for sure thing. the company running that place has had the contract for many years now. fucked up thing is that this is the first job ive actually held an intrest in and have kept at it for over 2 years . i guess thats how it goes , at least ill have more time to build models while i sit collecting unemployment  in this shit job market......
> *


look at the bright side now you really do earn that welfair check !


----------



## FloRida

nice


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 5 2009, 06:50 AM~12912836
> *look  at  the  bright  side  now  you  really  do  earn  that  welfair  check  !
> *


well i just bought the tow unit for my truck , so im going to make that undercover cash while i draw all that unemployment ive been paying in for the last 2 and a half years...... :cheesy:


----------



## raystrey

wonder who makes this resin?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150324024066


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 5 2009, 03:29 PM~12917596
> *wonder who makes this resin?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150324024066
> *


YOU SAY THAT TOO :biggrin: SHIT LOOKS CLEAN, I CANT TELL BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THE OG DASH?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 5 2009, 05:33 PM~12917634
> *YOU SAY THAT TOO :biggrin:  SHIT LOOKS CLEAN, I CANT TELL BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THE OG DASH?
> *


OG all american


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 5 2009, 04:33 PM~12917634
> *YOU SAY THAT TOO :biggrin:  SHIT LOOKS CLEAN, I CANT TELL BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THE OG DASH?
> *



yeap keeping an eye on it. looks like not much is needed from a donor. plus it does look like a clean cast. not much work needed


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2009, 04:39 PM~12917689
> *OG all american
> *


I was under impression they only made limos. :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 5 2009, 05:42 PM~12917718
> *I was under impression they only made limos.  :0
> *


nope, they made a reg 4 door. I just put in 3 bids... bid to 70.00 and im still outbid.

also its a factory bald top with correct rear window.... never seen it before.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2009, 04:43 PM~12917727
> *nope, they made a reg 4 door. I just put in 3 bids... bid to 70.00 and im still outbid.
> 
> also its a factory bald top with correct rear window.... never seen it before.
> *



yeap noticed that too. very clean resin hope you get it .



and send it to twin to cast :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

8ball has a dash i wish he would cast it.....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 5 2009, 05:50 PM~12917794
> *8ball has a dash i wish he would cast it.....
> *


so do I.... but if I win this it well cast the whole interior :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

IF YOU ALSO NOTICE IT HAS THE EGDING TO MAKE YOUR WINDOW FLUSH WITH THE ROOF PANELS LIKE THE REAL 1:1 ! LOOK IN KUSTOM BUILDERS TOPIC HE HAS AN OG ALL AMERICAN 4DR ! MAY BE COMPAIR !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 5 2009, 06:35 PM~12918787
> *IF  YOU  ALSO  NOTICE  IT  HAS THE  EGDING  TO  MAKE  YOUR  WINDOW  FLUSH  WITH THE  ROOF  PANELS  LIKE  THE  REAL  1:1  !  LOOK IN  KUSTOM  BUILDERS  TOPIC  HE  HAS  AN  OG  ALL  AMERICAN  4DR  !  MAY  BE  COMPAIR !
> *


huh?


----------



## mademan

FUCK!!!! I got outbid with 4 seconds left to go. bullshit!! beat by .50 cents


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 5 2009, 03:53 AM~12912636
> *its been talk for a while  now that we might get closed it ws confirmed by a union offical today, they ''might '' rebid the contract for the other place thet will remain open , but thats not a for sure thing. the company running that place has had the contract for many years now. fucked up thing is that this is the first job ive actually held an intrest in and have kept at it for over 2 years . i guess thats how it goes , at least ill have more time to build models while i sit collecting unemployment  in this shit job market......
> *


sad to say, but i think if the unions weren't involved alot of these people would still have jobs. unions were good back in the day, but now, what's the use? stiffing up the employers, employees have to strike whenever the union says so even though the employees are the ones who aren't getting paid. i worked at albertson's when they had a strike, and families suffering because UNION SAYS WE STRIKE, SO WE HAVE TO STRIKE. after that, i said fuck it. Union fuckers get paid no matter what, we have to jump on the grenade for them? fuck all that. 

just a few words i had to say


----------



## tequila sunrise

double post


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 5 2009, 11:03 PM~12919810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsdown: 




























JK bro............... i like the preams on it! 


you ever gonna paint it? or just roll it as is?


----------



## undead white boy

Just put this funny music vid on my ipod.I dont know why its funny but to me it is.
arab money by busta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUllHjTSAaw


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2009, 11:21 PM~12920790
> *:thumbsdown:
> JK bro............... i like the preams on it!
> you ever gonna paint it? or just roll it as is?
> *


im gonna roll it like it is till i get the cash to fix the rust and get it painted


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 5 2009, 09:47 PM~12921142
> *im gonna roll it like it is till i get the cash to fix the rust and get it painted
> *


 till you get the cash!? fuck that! cut the rust out yourself and weld in new pannels! paint that thing your self too! its easy! i did it! so can you! you have the tools and the know how to do it, now do it!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12921200
> *till you get the cash!? fuck that! cut the rust out yourself and weld in new pannels! paint that thing your self too! its easy! i did it! so can you! you have the tools and the know how to do it, now do it!
> *


X2 Its not as hard as it looks bro.Go to a body shop and start asking questions bro they should be able to help you out.Also watch the power block on spike T.V. they have some great how to's.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Linc+Feb 5 2009, 11:50 PM~12921200-->
> 
> 
> 
> till you get the cash!? fuck that! cut the rust out yourself and weld in new pannels! paint that thing your self too! its easy! i did it! so can you! you have the tools and the know how to do it, now do it!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i need the cash to buy the panels,the gas for the welder,and the wire. plus we dont have a good enough air compressor to paint, and i dont have the skills to paint
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Feb 5 2009, 11:52 PM~12921225
> *X2 Its not as hard as it looks bro.Go to a body shop and start asking questions bro they should be able to help you out.Also watch the power block on spike T.V. they have some great how to's.
> *


dont have cable :uh:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2009, 09:52 PM~12921225
> *X2 Its not as hard as it looks bro.Go to a body shop and start asking questions bro they should be able to help you out.Also watch the power block on spike T.V. they have some great how to's.
> *


ask spike knows what he is doin


----------



## sweetdreamer

dont have skills you paint models dont you


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 6 2009, 12:07 AM~12921413
> *dont have skills you paint models dont you
> *


ya but there simple and done with sprayy bombs, i wanna get patterns done on the dart


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2009, 04:43 PM~12917727
> *nope, they made a reg 4 door. I just put in 3 bids... bid to 70.00 and im still outbid.
> 
> also its a factory bald top with correct rear window.... never seen it before.
> *



The limo was made first, then they used a copy of the limo to cut down into a fleet. Maybe 250 or so OG 4 doors made, 450 limos


----------



## sweetdreamer

ther just a little bigger


----------



## undead white boy

Bro its gonna kill your wallet if you take it to a shop.I got my hearse appraised for minor body work(pulling small dents,reshaping the rocker panels,and repainting) at a body shop and fuck just to paint it its gonna cost about 2 grand.For the body work 1 grand both without labor charges.If i do it my self im gonna save atleast half that.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 6 2009, 12:11 AM~12921494
> *Bro its gonna kill your wallet if you take it to a shop.I got my hearse appraised for minor body work(pulling small dents,reshaping the rocker panels,and repainting) at a body shop and fuck just to paint it its gonna cost about 2 grand.For the body work 1 grand both without labor charges.If i do it my self im gonna save atleast half that.
> *


im not takin it to a shop, i hate shops n dont trust em. ill do the repairs myself, and im gonna have a one of my homies paint it for me


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 5 2009, 10:14 PM~12921528
> *im not takin it to a shop, i hate shops n dont trust em. ill do the repairs myself, and im gonna have a one of my homies paint it for me
> *


there you go bro.Shit you can get a fender or something for the donar metal and bust out with that.It will make it to where your more proud of that car rather then saying some fucking body shop dude you don't know did the work  .


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 5 2009, 10:14 PM~12921528
> *im not takin it to a shop, i hate shops n dont trust em. ill do the repairs myself, and im gonna have a one of my homies paint it for me
> *


 :nono: 
painting a car is much like painting a model o a bigger scale! i didnt spray anything but models before i picked up the gum and sprayed electric lime greem with gold pearl on my 1:1 olds! you have a bunch of junk in the back yard! go pratise with shit paint on one of the before you try your good cars! there is a saying by most painters i have heard, " the pro fucks shit up more than a rookie on 1:1s cause the rookie has beginners luck for the first ten - 20 cars!"

 :biggrin: 

you have the skill! put it to use! show not just us, but yourself you can do it! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 5 2009, 07:36 PM~12919457
> *sad to say, but i think if the unions weren't involved alot of these people would still have jobs. unions were good back in the day, but now, what's the use? stiffing up the employers, employees have to strike whenever the union says so even though the employees are the ones who aren't getting paid. i worked at albertson's when they had a strike, and families suffering because UNION SAYS WE STRIKE, SO WE HAVE TO STRIKE. after that, i said fuck it. Union fuckers get paid no matter what, we have to jump on the grenade for them? fuck all that.
> 
> just a few words i had to say
> *


I FEEL YA , BUT I WORK FOR A CONTRACTOR, WE ARE NOT UNION, WE JUST HAD A UNION OFFICE WORKER FORM THE UNION PACIFIC SIDE OF THINGS GIVING US A HEADS UP , I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU , UNIONS HAVE GOTTEN US IN THE MESS WE ARE IN NOW, I MEAN SERIOUSLY DOES A MORON PUTTING 4 BOLTS IN A SEAT ON AN ASSEMBLY LINE REALLY NEED TO MAKE 28 DOLLARS PER HOUR? NOT HARDLY . IF YOU DONT GIVE IT TO THEM THEY QUIT WORKING ENTIRLY AND IF THEY TRY TO GET THE SCAB WORKERS IN THERE TO DO THE SAME JOB AT HALF THE COST , THE UNION PEOPLE START HANDING OUT THREATS AND KEYING CARS.......


----------



## zfelix

what up homies damn i havnt touched a kit in so long been so buisy with real rides soon though hopefully just been hard because im building my 1:1 i havnt even finished this build 










i left it in cali at dannys shop :uh:


but yeah everybodys still doing badass builds!


----------



## Project59

Thats a kick ass paint scheme!!! I like that alot.  :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2009, 12:20 AM~12921615
> *:nono:
> painting a car is much like painting a model o a bigger scale! i didnt spray anything but models before i picked up the gum and sprayed electric lime greem with gold pearl on my 1:1 olds!  you have a bunch of junk in the back yard! go pratise with shit paint on one of the before you try your good cars!  there is a saying by most painters i have heard, " the pro fucks shit up more than a rookie on 1:1s cause the rookie has beginners luck for the first ten - 20 cars!"
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> you have the skill!  put it to use! show not just us, but yourself you can do it! :biggrin:
> *


we dont have the space/money for the supplies to paint, plus id rather have my homie that has mad skills paint it for me

heres a link to his work
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413356


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 6 2009, 03:48 AM~12922997
> *what up homies damn i havnt touched a kit in so long been so buisy with real rides soon though hopefully just been hard because im building my 1:1 i havnt even finished this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i left it in cali at dannys shop :uh:
> but yeah everybodys still doing badass builds!
> *


very nice paint zfelix !!!! and clean! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 6 2009, 12:48 AM~12922997
> *what up homies damn i havnt touched a kit in so long been so buisy with real rides soon though hopefully just been hard because im building my 1:1 i havnt even finished this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i left it in cali at dannys shop :uh:
> but yeah everybodys still doing badass builds!
> *




uh i wouldnt finish it :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

anyone know th ebest way to pack a built kit for shipping ?????????


----------



## pancho1969

^^ hno:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 6 2009, 11:30 AM~12925698
> *anyone know th ebest way to pack a built kit for shipping ?????????
> *


bubblewrapped in a box inside another larger box with more packaging, and don't send it without the understanding that pieces may fall off during shipping. Insure it too, and take pictures before you ship


----------



## spikekid999

also have the people at tht post office mark it fragile


----------



## twiztedplasticz

Guess Whos Bak......................................


----------



## Pokey

http://www.semasan.com/main/main.aspx?id=62515

:angry:


----------



## Project59

What exactly do tires have to do with greenhouse gas emissions


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 6 2009, 02:44 PM~12927789
> *What exactly do tires have to do with greenhouse gas emissions
> *


They are trying to make it to where you can only buy tires for your vehicle that have the lowest rolling resistance. 

Low rolling resistance = better fuel economy.


----------



## Project59

****! :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 6 2009, 02:41 PM~12927760
> *http://www.semasan.com/main/main.aspx?id=62515
> 
> :angry:
> *


I posted this in off topic, and my dumbass spelled Oregon wrong. Of course now I'm getting flamed for it. 

I just remembered why I stay out of off topic. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Anybody wanna watch me get flamed? :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457777

Kinda funny


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 6 2009, 10:25 AM~12925649
> *uh i wouldnt finish it  :ugh:      :biggrin:
> *



dilligaf :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

for ne one interested


http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1023778386.html


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Feb 6 2009, 02:10 PM~12927456
> *Guess Whos Bak......................................
> *


Guess who cares........





















































:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

That was fun Pokey! Thanks!


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 6 2009, 04:11 PM~12928732
> *That was fun Pokey! Thanks!
> *


ya thanks pokey that was fun
:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

No problem. That wasn't what was intended, but what the hell. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 6 2009, 03:52 PM~12928517
> *dilligaf :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SOME ONE KICK ME IN THE NUTS IF I'M WRONG BUT I LOOKED ALL THE WAY BACK TO PAGE 11 AND DIDN'T SEE A TOPIC OF FINISHED BUILDS FOR 2009?

DO WE NOT HAVE 1 YET ? AND IF SO SOME ONE BUMP IT UP ! 

PAGE 11 IS CLEAR INTO DEC !


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 8 2009, 12:38 AM~12939687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf?


----------



## Pokey

I made a few "motivational" posters using the site I posted earlier,


----------



## mcloven

could some one do a motavational on my trans am


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 8 2009, 06:05 PM~12943449
> *could some one do a motavational on my trans am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

lol how do i make these


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 05:45 PM~12943736
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 8 2009, 05:05 PM~12943449
> *could some one do a motavational on my trans am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 8 2009, 05:05 PM~12943449
> *could some one do a motavational on my trans am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 8 2009, 05:10 PM~12944017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some funny shit right there!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

Lmfao!!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59




----------



## mcloven

heres one


----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59




----------



## mcloven




----------



## Project59




----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Project59




----------



## SlammdSonoma

that green truck is way over the top gay!


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 8 2009, 10:06 PM~12945383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## gseeds

long shot but does anyone remenber "BIG KID ENTERPRIZES hobbies" in torrance california,back in the 90's they use to sell low rider model parts like hydos ,wheels,etc, the owners name was dennis.
im looking to buy back some of the cars i sold that were in magazines back then,and i have been lucky and found a few,but i still need to locate a few other's
this 63 and 62,both which he got from me in the late 90's, i sure would like to buy these back if they are still arould, i know its a long shot because its been so many years, but you never know,any help would be great,thanks,gary. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mademan

Ya know what pisses me off!!! DUNKAROOS

they give you all of them cookies..... and a tiny bit of icing

I eat 5 cookies and my icing is gone... I DONT WANT PLAIN COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2009, 01:54 AM~12948476
> *Ya know what pisses me off!!! DUNKAROOS
> 
> they give you all of them cookies..... and a tiny bit of icing
> 
> I eat 5 cookies and my icing is gone... I DONT WANT PLAIN COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ur fat huh... lmao... as i shove the hostess cake in my mouth...


----------



## Project59

Mmmm Hostess!!!! :happysad:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## RIP Viejo




----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats some funny ass shit!!


----------



## undead white boy

RANT OVER


----------



## spikekid999

see if you did the work yourself in the 1st place, you wouldnt have that problem


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 9 2009, 09:58 PM~12957244
> *see if you did the work yourself in the 1st place, you wouldnt have that problem
> *


Lesson learned.Never again will this happen NEVER.


----------



## spikekid999

thats why i dont trust shops n do all my own work


----------



## DA_SQUID

motivation for my pos rust bucket 67 
what you guys think??
im goin bigger but no lifts ect.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 10 2009, 06:18 PM~12965402
> *motivation for my pos rust bucket 67
> what you guys think??
> im goin bigger but no lifts ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics of the 67 rustbucket? lol.


ive got my 64 caddy in the garage, and my 64 impala on the farm..... not sure what to do with either.... i wanna bag my fleetwoos first.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 9 2009, 11:56 PM~12957192
> *TOMMROW IT WILL BE ANOTHER STORY ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE ! *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..if i was them, i would've done the same fucking thing. Proves ya dont take your shit to a shop *WITH* your system in it.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 10 2009, 08:13 PM~12967063
> *haha..if i was them, i would've done the same fucking thing.  Proves ya dont take your shit to a shop WITH your system in it.
> *


Yeah, that was pretty stupid. Sometimes, you HAVE to take it to the shop, some stuff you can't do yourself. But I always make sure that anything that is in the car that I don't want anyone messing with is out of the car before I drop it off.


----------



## Ohio Chad

I used to come here back in the day a lot. Does anyone know what happen to the dude that went by Mad Modeler?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

the website or the madmodeler himself?


----------



## Ohio Chad

Mad himself. I remember him starting a forum and everyone jump over. This shit was dead here.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YEAH, HE GOT TIERED OF ALL THE DRAMA AND JUST LET THE SITE GO DEAD AND DIDN'T PAY FOR IT ANYMORE! I TALK TO HIM SOME TIMES BUT HE'S OK. JUST WORKING MEGA HOURS


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 11 2009, 01:28 AM~12969067
> *YEAH, HE GOT TIERED OF ALL THE DRAMA AND JUST LET THE SITE GO DEAD AND DIDN'T PAY FOR IT ANYMORE! I TALK TO HIM SOME TIMES BUT HE'S OK. JUST WORKING MEGA HOURS
> *


Thanks 1/16th. I thought maybe something bad happen to him. I dunno what made him pop into my mind. LOL...


----------



## Diamond502

tha-sounds music forum, check it out, join and talk about/post music etc.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2009, 07:38 AM~12981461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like my garage minus the spray paint :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 11 2009, 07:51 PM~12976912
> *How to Poop at Work
> 
> We've all been there but don't like to admit it.
> We've all kicked back in our cubicles and suddenly felt
> something brewing down below. As much as we try to convince
> ourselves otherwise, the *WORK POOP* is inevitable. For those
> who hate pooping at work, following is the Survival Guide
> for taking a dump at work:
> 
> *CROP DUSTING* When farting, you walk really fast around
> the office so the smell is not in your area and everyone
> else gets a whiff, but doesn't know where it came from.
> Be careful when you do this. Do not stop until the full fart
> has been expelled. Walk an extra 30 feet to make sure the
> smell has left your pants.
> 
> *FLY BY* The act of scouting out a bathroom before pooping.
> Walk in and check for other poopers. If there are others in
> the bathroom, leave and come back again. Be careful not to
> become a *FREQUENT FLYER*. People may become suspicious if
> they catch you constantly going into the bathroom.
> 
> *ESCAPEE* A fart that slips out while taking a pee or
> forcing a poop in a stall. This is usually accompanied by a
> sudden wave of embarrassment. If you release an escapee, do
> not acknowledge it. Pretend it did not happen. If you are a
> man and are standing next to the farter in the urinal,
> pretend you did not hear it. No one likes an escapee. It is
> uncomfortable for all involved. Making a joke or laughing
> makes both parties feel uneasy.
> 
> *JAILBREAK* When forcing a poop, several farts slip out at
> a machine gun pace. This is usually a side effect of
> diarrhea or a hangover. If this should happen, do not panic.
> Remain in the stall until everyone has left the bathroom to
> spare everyone the awkwardness of what just occurred.
> 
> *COURTESY FLUSH* The act of flushing the toilet the instant
> the poop hits the water. This reduces the amount of air time
> the poop has to stink up the bathroom. This can help you
> avoid being caught doing the *WALK OF SHAME*.
> 
> *WALK OF SHAME* Walking from the stall, to the sink, to the
> door after you have just stunk up the bath room.. This can be
> a very uncomfortable moment if someone walks in and busts
> you. As with farts, it is best to pretend that the smell
> does not exist. Can be avoided with the use of the *COURTESY
> FLUSH*.
> 
> *OUT OF THE CLOSET POOPER* A colleague who poops at work
> and is Doggone proud of it. You will often see an Out Of The
> Closet Pooper enter the bathroom with a newspaper or
> magazine under their arm. Always look around the office for
> the Out Of The Closet Pooper before entering the bathroom.
> 
> *SAFE HAVENS* A seldom used bathroom somewhere in the
> building where you can least expect visitors. Try floors
> that are predominantly of the opposite sex. This will reduce
> the odds of a pooper of your sex entering the bathroom.
> 
> *TURD BURGLAR* Someone who does not realize that you are in
> the stall and tries to force the door open. This is one of
> the most shocking and vulnerable moments that can occur when
> taking a poop at work. If this occurs, remain in the stall
> until the *Turd Burglar* leaves. This way you will avoid all
> uncomfortable eye contact.
> 
> *CAMO-COUGH* A phony cough that alerts all new entrants
> into the bathroom that you are in a stall. This can be used
> to cover-up a *WATERMELON*, or to alert potential *TURD
> BURGLAR*. Very effective when used in conjunction with a
> *SHIRLEY TEMPLE*.
> 
> *SHIRLEY TEMPLE* A subtle toe-tapping that is used to alert
> potential *TURD BURGLARS*that you are occupying a stall. This
> will remove all doubt that the stall is occupied. If you
> hear a *SHIRLEY TEMPLE*, leave the bathroom immediately so the
> pooper can poop in peace.
> 
> *WATERMELON* A poop that creates a loud splash when hitting
> the toilet water. This is also an embarrassing incident. If
> you feel a Watermelon coming on, create a diversion. See
> *CAMO-COUGH*.
> 
> SOME VARIETIES OF POOP YOU SHOULD BE AWARE OF:
> 
> *The King Poop* = This kind is the kind of poop that killed
> Elvis. It doesn't come until you're all sweaty,
> trembling and purple from straining so hard.
> 
> *Bali Belly Poop* = You poop so much you lose 5 lbs.
> 
> *Cement Block* = You wish you'd gotten a spinal block
> before you poop.
> 
> *Cork Poop* = Even after the third flush, it's still floating
> in there. How do I get rid of it? This poop usually happens
> at someone else's house.
> 
> *The Bungee Poop* = The kind of poop that just hangs off your
> rear before it falls into the water.
> 
> *The Crippler* = The kind of poop where you have to sit on
> the toilet so long your legs go numb from the waist down.
> 
> *The Chitty Chitty Bang Bang* = The kind of poop that hits
> you when you're trapped in your car in a traffic jam.
> 
> *The Party Pooper* = The giant poop you take at a party. And
> when you flush the toilet, you watch in horror as the water
> starts to rise...
> *


----------



## sweetdreamer

god dahm^^^^that shit is funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

that shit is funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

ok yall might get a kick outta this cause i did saw it on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1976-Chevy-Caprice-MPC...%3A1%7C294%3A50

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

> I love it when people think there cool and make fun of shit but yet are not smart enough to spell shit right.. Decepticon bitches..lol..


----------



## RIP Viejo

my new tatt done 2.12.08


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 13 2009, 12:51 AM~12991038
> *my new tatt done 2.12.08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good i just got this done this past weekend


----------



## Project59

Who ever did that fucking rocks! ^^^ Kick ass work!


----------



## Pokey

> I love it when people think *they're* cool and make fun of shit but yet are not smart enough to spell shit right.. Decepticon bitches..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed your mis-spelling for ya phatras.  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## spikekid999

http://nerdnirvana.org/2009/02/09/amish-drifting/#more-19047

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 13 2009, 06:00 AM~12991454
> *I fixed your mis-spelling for ya phatras.   :biggrin:
> *


LMAO... hey now I never said i was a good speller.. Its funny though. You see it alot with the ricer bashing. Ive seen so many pictures of ricers with some wise crack remarks on it totally misspelled. Makes ya wonder whos smarter?? The ricers ruining cars or the ******** who make fun of them??


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 13 2009, 05:37 AM~12991239
> *looks good i just got this done this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


zfelix,man what a nice tat!!! i like that,i dig the fact it has a spray gun,ive got a spray on me,not as nice as yours, and im an old school painter,so i had to have a old school gun. :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 13 2009, 09:39 AM~12992687
> *zfelix,man what a nice tat!!! i like that,i dig the fact it has a spray gun,ive got a spray on me,not as nice as yours, and im an old school painter,so i had to have a old school gun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rat fink rules, sweet tatty


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 13 2009, 08:39 AM~12992687
> *zfelix,man what a nice tat!!! i like that,i dig the fact it has a spray gun,ive got a spray on me,not as nice as yours, and im an old school painter,so i had to have a old school gun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice tattoo rat fink is badass!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

KOOL INK BROTHER!! :biggrin: I HAVE A SWEET TATTO TOO!!  IT'S ON MY RIGHT ARM. IT'S THE INSIVABLE MAN


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 13 2009, 12:09 PM~12993391
> *KOOL INK BROTHER!! :biggrin:  I HAVE A SWEET TATTO TOO!!   IT'S ON MY RIGHT ARM. IT'S THE INSIVABLE MAN
> *


im going under the needle soon. getting "forever" in script on my right upper arm, and "family" in the same script on my left upper arm.

Eventually my right arm under the script, from my elbow up id like to do a cadillac mural half sleeve, with all different cadillacs and logos.


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## RIP Viejo

yeah im getting moire too a rooster head on my hand in memory of my grandma and the tattoo joker from homies for my carnal who got shot..he started my sleeve but wasnt able to finish..pinche girl had her boyfriend shoot him cause she didnt like the price of a tatt she got from him smh.....


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 13 2009, 03:06 PM~12995476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, that sucks, my poor Bonneville looked like that last week when that damn storm dropped a foot of snow on us. She's a winter warrior though, she can handle it.


----------



## Pokey

Not sure if any of you have seen this yet, but it's a purpose-built police car made by a company called Carbon Motors, it is called the E7.

It was designed for the soul purpose of being used as a police car, and addresses the concerns of police officers, who actually had alot of say in the design.

It has alot of cool features integrated into the design. i especially like the integrated light bars.











It looks kinda sinister, I'd certainly hate to see it in my rear-view mirror.

Here's a link to their site, with more pics and details.

http://www.carbonmotors.com/


Sorry if this is a repost.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2009, 07:34 AM~12992140
> *http://nerdnirvana.org/2009/02/09/amish-drifting/#more-19047
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: good stuff bro 

and Gary thats a bad ass tat bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and lovin the socks with slippers brah i got smacked by my Mother-in-law one time i did that :twak: but thats what you get when you marry into a hawaiian japanese family lol :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 13 2009, 07:30 PM~12997120
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: good stuff bro
> 
> and Gary thats a bad ass tat bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and lovin the socks with slippers brah i got smacked by my Mother-in-law one time i did that :twak: but thats what you get when you marry into a hawaiian japanese family lol  :biggrin:
> *


everyone always wonder y i wear socks with my nike sandels lol


----------



## undercoverimpala

i didnt feel confortable not wearing socks before now i cant wear them when i wear slippers just feels funny.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WTF IS THIS ?


----------



## MARINATE

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lb808, youcantfademe
:0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 9 2009, 09:23 PM~12658219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my first car was a 75 new yorker, 440 engine 727 trans biggest car ive ever owned... i sure do miss it , damn thing got stolen and i never aw it again......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 01:29 AM~12999661
> *WTF  IS  THIS  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

nice shifter?????


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 14 2009, 02:31 AM~13000201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REPOST ! THAT PIC IS ABOUT 5 YRS OLD ! I BET YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT SET HOMIE WAS REPPING !


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 12:33 AM~13000216
> *REPOST  !  THAT  PIC  IS  ABOUT  5  YRS  OLD !  I  BET  YOU  DONT  EVEN  KNOW  WHAT  SET  HOMIE  WAS  REPPING  !
> *


nope not at all , dont care that its a repost , and i think its funny :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 03:43 AM~13000268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 12:43 AM~13000268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the nutsac car held by a douche-canoe :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 12:43 AM~13000268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats a funny RE-POST.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 14 2009, 02:55 AM~13000340
> *Now thats a funny RE-POST.
> *


just thought i would show some love on V-day !


----------



## DEUCES76

aint that hearses caddy


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 14 2009, 01:00 AM~13000364
> *aint that hearses caddy
> *


:yessad: the nuthair special......


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 13 2009, 11:53 PM~13000327
> *the nutsac car held by a douche-canoe :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2009, 02:23 AM~13000652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


funny huh? i think a new term was created ........i called my boss that the other day ......


----------



## Project59

Funny Cause I say the saying a few times on this site and all of a sudden everyone is useing it!  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

I stole it from Phat97yukon when I was back home for the holidays! And that would have been awesome seeing you call your boss it to his face! :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Check out these patterns :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















what the hell were they thinking :rofl:


----------



## BODINE

this damn amt 51 fleetline has a ton of mold lines


what is best stuff to use to glue without getting fogged up , and not messy 

i need to clean up my builds , i think glue is little messy


----------



## BODINE

will probably go to this , but dont know if i will have a model ready


3/14/2009
Florida
Venice
Region 11

Wings, Wheels, & Keels Spring Model Contest 2009
Woodmere Park and Recreation Center
3951 Woodmere Park Blvd
IPMS Wings, Wheels, & Keels
Randy Whitacre 941-627-3880


and this one i should have an entry or 2 

4/25/2009 Alabama
Mobile
Region 3

USS Alabama Modelfest 2009 
Battleship USS Alabama Memorial Park
2703 Battleship Parkway
IPMS Mobile Area Modelers Association
Ron Schultz 251-666-4585


----------



## BODINE

*what is best stuff to use to glue without getting fogged up , and not messy

i need to clean up my builds , i think glue is little messy*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 14 2009, 12:04 PM~13001543
> *what is best stuff to use to glue without getting fogged up , and not messy
> 
> i need to clean up my builds , i think glue is little messy
> *



you need to get this set up ! 

super glue with the kicker ! it sets up instantly ! the fogging is the super glue gasing out! but when hit it with the kicker the fluid washes it out right then ! and will not fog !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 11:38 AM~13001719
> *you  need  to  get this  set  up !
> 
> super  glue  with  the  kicker !  it  sets  up  instantly !  the  fogging  is the  super  glue  gasing  out!    but  when  hit  it  with the  kicker  the  fluid  washes  it  out  right  then !  and  will not  fog !
> *


so i put kicker then super glue right ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ALSO PICK UP SOME 5 MIN EPOXY !

AND NO ON THE KICKER FIRST !

WHAT I DO IS PUT SUPER GLUE ON A MIXING CUP OR A TRASH PEICE OF PLASIC ! AND I APPLY THE GLUE WITH A TOOTH PICK THE I USE AND EYE DROPER LIKE THING TO PUT A DROP OF THE KICK ON THE GLUE !


----------



## mcloven




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2009, 11:59 AM~13001842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO  PICK  UP  SOME 5 MIN EPOXY  !
> 
> AND  NO  ON THE  KICKER  FIRST  !
> 
> WHAT  I  DO  IS  PUT  SUPER  GLUE  ON  A  MIXING  CUP  OR  A  TRASH  PEICE  OF  PLASIC  !  AND  I  APPLY  THE  GLUE  WITH A  TOOTH PICK  THE  I  USE  AND  EYE DROPER  LIKE  THING  TO  PUT  A  DROP  OF THE  KICK  ON  THE  GLUE !
> *


the 5 min epoxy do you use for glueing? or filling in?

what kind of bondo do youn use, just spot putty bondo in a tube or regular bondo?

sorry for all the ??s :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 14 2009, 10:32 AM~13002005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need know something else! Why make a Fail motivator after the improvment?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

well everyone, be VERY careful when cutting with new knives, i was workin on the chassis of my 5th ave replica so itll sit right when i put it back in the box, and the knife slipped and got my hand between the index finger and middle finger on my left hand BAD,was gushin blood everywhere, had to go to the ER to get stitches put in


----------



## DA_SQUID

i can dig that :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 14 2009, 05:49 PM~13004302
> *well everyone, be VERY careful when cutting with new knives, i was workin on the chassis of my 5th ave replica so itll sit right when i put it back in the box, and the knife slipped and got my hand between the index finger and middle finger on my left hand BAD,was gushin blood everywhere, had to go to the ER to get stitches put in
> *


Dam it!!!!!!!!!!! You didn't fuck up the blade on the knife I hope. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

damn spike u got pics


----------



## spikekid999

no pics, it was bleedin WAY to bad to get pics, i had to hold a washcloth on it to slow down the bleedin. 

and the blade is fine


----------



## mcloven

damn homie hope u get better


----------



## DA_SQUID

i took pics cuz it was cool when it happened to me


----------



## spikekid999

my mom said it looked like a horror movie cuz of how much blood there was


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 14 2009, 06:08 PM~13004456
> *my mom said it looked like a horror movie cuz of how much blood there was
> *


Just remember Girls dig scares. :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 14 2009, 09:07 PM~13004451
> *i took pics cuz it was cool when it happened to me
> *



lol i feel you i sliced my finger clean the fuk open and it was a squieter lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 14 2009, 09:10 PM~13004471
> *Just remember Girls dig scares. :thumbsup:
> *




hell yea they do .i got plenty of them :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 14 2009, 06:10 PM~13004471
> *Just remember Girls dig scares. :thumbsup:
> *


If that's true, then I should be a damn rock star just from the scars on my face alone.


----------



## spikekid999

heres a lil bit of the blood that didnt get cleaned up

















and my enemy









and heres what i was workin on, gettin it to sit right


----------



## youcantfademe

where did ya get that car from????


----------



## spikekid999

someone on MCM


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 14 2009, 07:28 PM~13004592
> *and heres what i was workin on, gettin it to sit right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ar those just 1109s with painted spokes? im trying to figure out how to paint a set, so that the hub.. and nipples stay chrome, but the spokes are all black.


----------



## spikekid999

yezzir they are 1109s. i just used a toothpick and some patiance


----------



## spikekid999

oh ya, i did get some new tools from the doc lol


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 14 2009, 09:36 PM~13006196
> *oh ya, i did get some new tools from the doc lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tomorrow hes going to be like where is my $hiT??????????? thats my dawggggg!!!!! sorry to hear about the hand bro....


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao: naw, the doc asked if i could use em cuz they gotta throw em out, im like hell ya i could use em, she just said, dont hurt yourself with em, we'll have a hard time explainin that one :roflmao: 

thanks bro


----------



## spikekid999

my dad and lil bro were bored today


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 14 2009, 09:51 PM~13006301
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: naw, the doc asked if i could use em cuz they gotta throw em out, im like hell ya i could use em, she just said, dont hurt yourself with em, we'll have a hard time explainin that one :roflmao:
> 
> thanks bro
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## CustomFreak

good morning (i know at you guys is in the night) :biggrin: 

its sunday 9:00 o clock in the morning and we have a wonderfull winters day... 

made a few pics


----------



## undercoverimpala

good morning bro or like you said for us its good nite its 1:45 in the am here in cali so im going to get to bed nice pics bro it looks hella cold over there.. its like 50 degrees F and im cold its probably like 10 degrees overthere right???


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 02:49 AM~13007392
> *good morning bro or like you said for us its good nite its 1:45 in the am here in cali so im going to get to bed nice pics bro it looks hella cold over there.. its like 50 degrees F and im cold its probably like 10 degrees overthere right???
> *


jeep we have -10 / -15 grad celsius


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 14 2009, 10:32 PM~13006571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmmmmm.... wagons


----------



## Bogyoke

http://i42.tinypic.com/33e4j75.jpg


----------



## spikekid999

found a wall that didnt get cleaned up


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## undercoverimpala

yum i feel like eating spagetti now. :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

MY SON DREW THIS FREE HAND JUST LOOKIN AT ANOTHER PICTURE IN A NARUTO BOOK


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 15 2009, 04:06 PM~13011009
> *MY SON DREW THIS FREE HAND JUST LOOKIN AT ANOTHER PICTURE IN A NARUTO BOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats skill right there bro!!!


----------



## BODINE

I THINK ITS REAL GOOD HE IS ONLY 10 

TAKES AFTER HIS UNCLE I GUESS CUZ WHEN HE WAS LIKE 6 OR 7 HE COUL DRAW BETTER THEN ME LOL


----------



## BODINE

> MY SON DREW THIS FREE HAND JUST LOOKIN AT ANOTHER PICTURE IN A NARUTO BOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

damb hes not even 10. :0 :0 :0 ..you should put him in computer classes my boy draws and colors im pics for different games. the last game he was working on was street fighter for ps3.. he can make a killer living...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 06:28 PM~13011137
> *damb hes not even 10. :0  :0  :0 ..you should put him in computer classes my boy draws and colors im pics for different games. the last game he was working on was street fighter for ps3.. he can make a killer living...
> *


yeah he is 10 will be 11 in june


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 15 2009, 04:33 PM~13011159
> *yeah he is 10 will be 11 in june
> *


still very impressive thats how my buddy started out drawing stuff then he made some comics now hes making 150k plus... doing what he likes to do draw...


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 15 2009, 06:18 PM~13011068
> *I THINK ITS REAL GOOD HE IS ONLY 10
> 
> TAKES AFTER HIS UNCLE I GUESS CUZ WHEN HE WAS LIKE 6 OR 7 HE COUL DRAW BETTER THEN ME LOL
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigPoppa

How the hell do I do multiple quotes in 1 reply


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 15 2009, 06:40 PM~13011217
> *How the hell do I do multiple quotes in 1 reply
> *


do u have tabs?on internet explorer..


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 15 2009, 07:40 PM~13011217
> *How the hell do I do multiple quotes in 1 reply
> *


click the lil grey quote box with the lil + sign on it, when you click it it will turn red with a - sign. just click that on whatever replys you wanna quate and click on add reply


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 15 2009, 04:40 PM~13011217
> *How the hell do I do multiple quotes in 1 reply
> *


what i do is if im going to do two quotes. first i hit the quote icon on the first message then i copy what comes out in the window.... then i close that go back to the second quote then just paist the first message in the window and then i answer the question or what not...


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 15 2009, 04:44 PM~13011248
> *click the lil grey quote box with the lil + sign on it, when you click it it will turn red with a - sign. just click that on whatever replys you wanna quate and click on add reply
> *


this sounds like less work.......   :cheesy: :0 i learned something new......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Feb 15 2009, 05:44 PM~13011243-->
> 
> 
> 
> do u have tabs?on internet explorer..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 05:44 PM~13011248
> *click the lil grey quote box with the lil + sign on it, when you click it it will turn red with a - sign. just click that on whatever replys you wanna quate and click on add reply
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 05:44 PM~13011253
> *what i do is if im going to do two quotes. first i hit the quote icon on the first message then i copy what comes out in the window.... then i close that go back to the second quote then just paist the first message in the window and then i answer the question or what not...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 05:45 PM~13011260
> *this sounds like less work.......     :cheesy:  :0 i learned something new......
> *


Haha! Thanks!


----------



## spikekid999

no problem homes :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 15 2009, 04:58 PM~13011365
> *no problem homes :biggrin:
> *



You the Man brother....


----------



## spikekid999

i do what i can


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEamUEkjP0o&NR=1


----------



## Bogyoke

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz

What is up with the ungrateful motherphukks that get free shit but dont want to send what they wanted to trade?I sent someone a Hi-Lux Kit (minus the frame which they knew cause they didnt need the frame) Wheels..body painted very nice...complete left and right hand drive interiors...everything except the shit they didnt need....over a month and nothing...WTF???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 15 2009, 11:39 PM~13014222
> *What is up with the ungrateful motherphukks that get free shit but dont want to send what they wanted to trade?I sent someone a Hi-Lux Kit (minus the frame which they knew cause they didnt need the frame) Wheels..body painted very nice...complete left and right hand drive interiors...everything except the shit they didnt need....over a month and nothing...WTF???
> *


i could probably guess a couple people on here lol but i wont throw anyones name out lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*OFF TOPIC WHORE COUNT ! *

Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
Poster Posts 
[email protected] 470 
spikekid999 461 
betoscustoms 400 
Diamond502 321 
Minidreams Inc. 309 
BODINE 250 
STREETRACEKING 214 
rollinoldskoo 212 
CNDYBLU66SS 194 
youcantfademe 193 
mademan 165 
mcloven 152 
lb808 139 
BiggC 138 
Project59 138 
81cutty 131 
customcoupe68 129 
twiztedplasticz 128 
MARINATE 124 
grimreaper69 122 
CHR1S619 111 
SlammdSonoma 106 
undead white boy 94 
ibuildweniblazeum 86 
rodburner1974 79 
Bogyoke 78 
Pokey 75 
LUXMAN 62 
Smallz 61 
jevries 60 
MayhemKustomz 59 
darkside customs 57 
408models 56 
PINK86REGAL 56 
ElRafa 49 
Waco 45 
BigPoppa 44 
DA_SQUID 44 
EVIL C 42 
Mr.1/16th 40 
tyhodge07 39 
texasfunk 39 
chevy1964 35 
BiggDeee 33 
low4oshow 30 
just_a-doodz 30 
93FULLSIZE 28 
pancho1969 27 
Blue s10 26 
phat97yukon 26 
Linc 23 
lowridermodels 22 
Models IV Life 22 
raystrey 21 
Mr Biggs 20 
chris mineer 20 
Joe padilla 20 
undercoverimpala 19 
49NRS SF 19 
ElMonte74' 19 
stilldownivlife 17 
phatras 17 
airbrushmaster 16 
Will Smith 16 
sweetdreamer 16 
MKD904 16 
Tonioseven 15 
kustombuilder 14 
old low&slo 14 
imfamous56 14 
dade county 13 
8-Ball 12 
las_crucez 11 
g-body lowlow 11 
TIME MACHINE 11 
2lowsyn 11 
LowandBeyond 10 
Joker808 9 
iced 9 
85 biarittz 8 
modelsbyroni 8 
zfelix 8 
twinn 7 
,,i,, 7 
josh 78 7 
eastside1989 6 
tequila sunrise 6 
Bos82 6 
kykustoms 6 
CustomFreak 6 
lonnie 6 
eric64impala 6 
base905 5 
tunzafun 5 
EPIDEMIC 5 
truscale 4 
sponserdsk8ter 4 
REV. chuck 4 
southside groovin 3 
MrPhotographer06 3 
Kirby 3 
gseeds 3 
rollindeep408 3 
RIP Viejo 3 
regalistic 3 
Ohio Chad 3 
SCOOBY SNACKS 3 
DJ-ROY 2 
STRANGE 2 
All Out Customs 2 
IN YA MOUF 2 
kenny 2 
D.L.O.Styles 2 
VintageTin 2 
BIGMANDO 2 
IBLDMYOWN 2 
slash 2 
drnitrus 2 
DEUCES76 2 
shadow247 2 
chrisijzerman 2 
MTX686 2 
COAST2COAST 2 
REC 1 
mike c 1 
DYABLITO 1 
Ragtop Ted 1 
louies90 1 
MONTE^MAN^ 1 
AJ128 1 
BigLazy903 1 
FloRida 1 
xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1 
VItreryda 1 
1ofaknd 1 
CHUKO 204 1 
BigTModels 1 
show-bound 1 
julian blea 1 
caprice on dz 1 
owenart714 1 
fronksy 1 
JStunn 1 
urjustamemory 1 
MonsterG 1 
Siim123 1 
bigbearlocos 1 
LA COUNTY 1 
Stickz 1 
Spanky 1 
INTHABLOOD 1 
boskeeter 1 
Bandido$ 1 
cwplanet 1 
AZ WAR CHIEF 1 
MAYHEM 1 
Kivao 1 
modeltech 1 
SOLO1 1 
BONES_712 1 
bad news 1 
hwtc2002 1 
ant916ness 1 
Loco Yesca 1 
taino 1 
wired61 1


----------



## BODINE

almost made top 5 

your just a bigger whore


----------



## phatras

Damn post whores...lol... Dave wanna count the good trader thread next?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 16 2009, 02:42 PM~13017604
> *Damn post whores...lol... Dave wanna count the good trader thread next?
> *


HEADER THERE RIGHT NOW !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*<<<<<<<*


----------



## Diamond502

Who posted in: Good trader thread
Poster Posts 
BODINE 130 
LowandBeyond 118 
rollinoldskoo 88 
spikekid999 88 
lowridermodels 81 
lonnie 72 
85 biarittz 72 
BiggC 68 
Minidreams Inc. 62 
rodburner1974 62 
Waco 58 
MARINATE 58 
[email protected] 55 
Linc 55 
wagonguy 46 
vengence 41 
mcloven 41 
phatras 40 
Project59 39 
bigbearlocos 31 
southside groovin 28 
DoUgH 28 
youcantfademe 28 
drnitrus 28 
cruzinlow 26 
Reverend Hearse 25 
modeltech 25 
Diamond502 25 
zfelix 24 
dade county 24 
mademan 23 
chris mineer 23 
EVIL C 21 
IBLDMYOWN 21 
shrekinacutty 20 
ElRafa 19 
BigPoppa 18 
408models 18 
old low&slo 17 
CNDYBLU66SS 16 
modelsbyroni 16 
Kirby 15 
Models IV Life 15 
phat97yukon 15 
lb808 14 
tyhodge07 14 
PINK86REGAL 14 
undead white boy 13 
8-Ball 13 
betoscustoms 13 
Pokey 12 
twinn 12 
ibuildweniblazeum 12 
Tip Slow 11 
kustombuilder 11 
CHR1S619 10 
crxlowrider 10 
DA_SQUID 10 
MTX686 9 
texasfunk 9 
Joker808 9 
1ofaknd 9 
kenny 9 
Mr Biggs 8 
hawkeye1777 7 
phantomw351 7 
Bos82 7 
Blue s10 7 
boskeeter 7 
aztek_warrior 7 
sbcin1966newport 6 
mitchapalooza65 6 
SlammdSonoma 6 
importmadness 6 
ShowRodFreak 6 
SOLOW Models 6 
Miloh 6 
stilldownivlife 5 
ElMonte74' 5 
MayhemKustomz 5 
SOLO1 5 
pancho1969 5 
BiggDeee 5 
Smallz 4 
bluesonoma 4 
sanchostattoos 4 
93FULLSIZE 4 
gseeds 4 
DOPE-SCALEMODELS 4 
base905 4 
edd713 4 
highclass 3 
steelers#1 3 
wiseguy808 3 
tRiCk oR tReAt 2 3 
westempire 3 
airbrushmaster 3 
RIP Viejo 3 
just_a-doodz 3 
rodriguezmodels 3 
grimreaper69 3 
Day1Hustla 3 
308 impala 3 
relaxednoma 2 
AJ128 2 
2lowsyn 2 
original_86 2 
maxxteezy 2 
B1gB0dYr0LLin 2 
87regal_n_cali 2 
B's Custom 2 
Firefly 2 
a408nutforyou 2 
tunzafun 2 
S-10sForever 2 
low86dime 2 
sincitycutty 2 
maddhopper 2 
vinman2 2 
3WheelinFleetwood 2 
86' Chevy 2 
CadiRolo 2 
mista_gonzo 2 
customcoupe68 2 
LUXMAN 2 
holly.hoodlum 2 
bigdogg323 2 
Bogyoke 2 
undercoverimpala 2 
low4oshow 2 
kansascutty 2 
urjustamemory 2 
STREETRACEKING 2 
1988 S10 2 
speeddemon 1 
g-body lowlow 1 
Wicked95 1 
1low64 1 
2crunk 1 
Txfleetwood82 1 
SUPREME69 1 
BlitZ 1 
sidetoside 1 
rollindeep408 1 
swanginbows 1 
MKD904 1 
Hydrohype 1 
xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1 
Joe padilla 1 
psn8586 1 
josh 78 1 
DEUCES76 1 
2-Face '64 1 
87MCLS 1 
ronsportin 1 
kykustoms 1 
79caddyman 1 
SoulDemon 1 
las_crucez 1 
savageloc24 1 
sweetdreamer 1 
lowrodder 1 
BLVD 1 
jevries 1 
SidewayzS15 1 
MrPhotographer06 1 
Emillion 1 
H-TOWN_ACE 1 
OGrider$ 1 
radicalplastic09 1 
Krazy Rick 1 
VETERANO05 1 
modelman 1 
skeazy 1 
regalistic 1 
Mr.1/16th 1 
1phatxb 1 
Chicago-n 1 
GrimReaper 1 
envious 1 
menotyou 1 
southstar066 1 
SIK_9D1 1


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

THE GUY THAT REPOSTED THIS ABOVE IS A MEN MEAT BUFFER !


----------



## Pokey

Give me a call Diamond, my brother could use a good buffing, he's been a little bitch lately.


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 16 2009, 03:29 PM~13017994
> *Give me a call Diamond, my brother could use a good buffing, he's been a little bitch lately.
> *


I BET HE HAS YOUR NUMBER ON SPEED DAIL !


----------



## undercoverimpala

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hey mini how do you pull the counts on the different topics???( not that i want to do it ) just curious!!!   Are you admin??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no, u click on the number of posts that the topic has before u go into that topic..like the topic name is in one box, next box over is the number of posts, next box is the topic starter etc..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2009, 12:36 PM~13018063
> *no, u click on the number of posts that the topic has before u go into that topic..like the topic name is in one box, next box over is the number of posts, next box is the topic starter etc..
> *


Cool thanks bro!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 21 2007, 02:35 PM~9275739
> *pokey's clean monte in the 07 show mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ofaknd's and his womans rides in there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry crappy pics
> *


*Does anyone have an issue of Scale Auto's 2007 Contest Cars they want to sell? I never realized mine and Ryan's rides were in it until about a year later, and I never got a chance to buy it. *


----------



## BODINE

FOR ANYONE THAT KNOWS A LITTLE ABOUT LCD TVS...

WHAT IS BEST 46 OR 47 INCH LCD FOR THE PRICE ?

http://www.walmart.com/browse/TVs/_/N-2pa9...6&catNavId=3996


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Feb 16 2009, 03:17 PM~13017881
> *Who posted in: Good trader thread
> Poster Posts
> BODINE 130
> LowandBeyond 118
> rollinoldskoo 88
> spikekid999 88
> lowridermodels 81
> lonnie 72
> 85 biarittz 72
> BiggC 68
> Minidreams Inc. 62
> rodburner1974 62
> Waco 58
> MARINATE 58
> [email protected] 55
> Linc 55
> wagonguy 46
> vengence 41
> mcloven 41
> phatras 40
> Project59 39
> bigbearlocos 31
> southside groovin 28
> DoUgH 28
> youcantfademe 28
> drnitrus 28
> cruzinlow 26
> Reverend Hearse 25
> modeltech 25
> Diamond502 25
> zfelix 24
> dade county 24
> mademan 23
> chris mineer 23
> EVIL C 21
> IBLDMYOWN 21
> shrekinacutty 20
> ElRafa 19
> BigPoppa 18
> 408models 18
> old low&slo 17
> CNDYBLU66SS 16
> modelsbyroni 16
> Kirby 15
> Models IV Life 15
> phat97yukon 15
> lb808 14
> tyhodge07 14
> PINK86REGAL 14
> undead white boy 13
> 8-Ball 13
> betoscustoms 13
> Pokey 12
> twinn 12
> ibuildweniblazeum 12
> Tip Slow 11
> kustombuilder 11
> CHR1S619 10
> crxlowrider 10
> DA_SQUID 10
> MTX686 9
> texasfunk 9
> Joker808 9
> 1ofaknd 9
> kenny 9
> Mr Biggs 8
> hawkeye1777 7
> phantomw351 7
> Bos82 7
> Blue s10 7
> boskeeter 7
> aztek_warrior 7
> sbcin1966newport 6
> mitchapalooza65 6
> SlammdSonoma 6
> importmadness 6
> ShowRodFreak 6
> SOLOW Models 6
> Miloh 6
> stilldownivlife 5
> ElMonte74' 5
> MayhemKustomz 5
> SOLO1 5
> pancho1969 5
> BiggDeee 5
> Smallz 4
> bluesonoma 4
> sanchostattoos 4
> 93FULLSIZE 4
> gseeds 4
> DOPE-SCALEMODELS 4
> base905 4
> edd713 4
> highclass 3
> steelers#1 3
> wiseguy808 3
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2 3
> westempire 3
> airbrushmaster 3
> RIP VIEJO 3 <--already aint been on the site but maybe a month!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> just_a-doodz 3
> rodriguezmodels 3
> grimreaper69 3
> Day1Hustla 3
> 308 impala 3
> relaxednoma 2
> AJ128 2
> 2lowsyn 2
> original_86 2
> maxxteezy 2
> B1gB0dYr0LLin 2
> 87regal_n_cali 2
> B's Custom 2
> Firefly 2
> a408nutforyou 2
> tunzafun 2
> S-10sForever 2
> low86dime 2
> sincitycutty 2
> maddhopper 2
> vinman2 2
> 3WheelinFleetwood 2
> 86' Chevy 2
> CadiRolo 2
> mista_gonzo 2
> customcoupe68 2
> LUXMAN 2
> holly.hoodlum 2
> bigdogg323 2
> Bogyoke 2
> undercoverimpala 2
> low4oshow 2
> kansascutty 2
> urjustamemory 2
> STREETRACEKING 2
> 1988 S10 2
> speeddemon 1
> g-body lowlow 1
> Wicked95 1
> 1low64 1
> 2crunk 1
> Txfleetwood82 1
> SUPREME69 1
> BlitZ 1
> sidetoside 1
> rollindeep408 1
> swanginbows 1
> MKD904 1
> Hydrohype 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> Joe padilla 1
> psn8586 1
> josh 78 1
> DEUCES76 1
> 2-Face '64 1
> 87MCLS 1
> ronsportin 1
> kykustoms 1
> 79caddyman 1
> SoulDemon 1
> las_crucez 1
> savageloc24 1
> sweetdreamer 1
> lowrodder 1
> BLVD 1
> jevries 1
> SidewayzS15 1
> MrPhotographer06 1
> Emillion 1
> H-TOWN_ACE 1
> OGrider$ 1
> radicalplastic09 1
> Krazy Rick 1
> VETERANO05 1
> modelman 1
> skeazy 1
> regalistic 1
> Mr.1/16th 1
> 1phatxb 1
> Chicago-n 1
> GrimReaper 1
> envious 1
> menotyou 1
> southstar066 1
> SIK_9D1 1
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 03:35 PM~13017524
> *[email protected] 470
> spikekid999 461
> betoscustoms 400
> Diamond502 321
> Minidreams Inc. 309
> BODINE 250
> STREETRACEKING 214
> rollinoldskoo 212
> CNDYBLU66SS 194
> youcantfademe 193
> mademan 165
> mcloven 152
> lb808 139
> BiggC 138
> Project59 138
> 81cutty 131
> customcoupe68 129
> twiztedplasticz 128
> MARINATE 124
> grimreaper69 122
> CHR1S619 111
> SlammdSonoma 106
> undead white boy 94
> ibuildweniblazeum 86
> rodburner1974 79
> Bogyoke 78
> Pokey 75
> LUXMAN 62
> Smallz 61
> jevries 60
> MayhemKustomz 59
> darkside customs 57
> 408models 56
> PINK86REGAL 56
> ElRafa 49
> Waco 45
> BigPoppa 44
> DA_SQUID 44
> EVIL C 42
> Mr.1/16th 40
> tyhodge07 39
> texasfunk 39
> chevy1964 35
> BiggDeee 33
> low4oshow 30
> just_a-doodz 30
> 93FULLSIZE 28
> pancho1969 27
> Blue s10 26
> phat97yukon 26
> Linc 23
> lowridermodels 22
> Models IV Life 22
> raystrey 21
> Mr Biggs 20
> chris mineer 20
> Joe padilla 20
> undercoverimpala 19
> 49NRS SF 19
> ElMonte74' 19
> stilldownivlife 17
> phatras 17
> airbrushmaster 16
> Will Smith 16
> sweetdreamer 16
> MKD904 16
> Tonioseven 15
> kustombuilder 14
> old low&slo 14
> imfamous56 14
> dade county 13
> 8-Ball 12
> las_crucez 11
> g-body lowlow 11
> TIME MACHINE 11
> 2lowsyn 11
> LowandBeyond 10
> Joker808 9
> iced 9
> 85 biarittz 8
> modelsbyroni 8
> zfelix 8
> twinn 7
> ,,i,, 7
> josh 78 7
> eastside1989 6
> tequila sunrise 6
> Bos82 6
> kykustoms 6
> CustomFreak 6
> lonnie 6
> eric64impala 6
> base905 5
> tunzafun 5
> EPIDEMIC 5
> truscale 4
> sponserdsk8ter 4
> REV. chuck 4
> southside groovin 3
> MrPhotographer06 3
> Kirby 3
> gseeds 3
> rollindeep408 3
> RIP Viejo 3
> regalistic 3
> Ohio Chad 3
> SCOOBY SNACKS 3
> DJ-ROY 2
> STRANGE 2
> All Out Customs 2
> IN YA MOUF 2
> kenny 2
> D.L.O.Styles 2
> VintageTin 2
> BIGMANDO 2
> IBLDMYOWN 2
> slash 2
> drnitrus 2
> DEUCES76 2
> shadow247 2
> chrisijzerman 2
> MTX686 2
> COAST2COAST 2
> REC 1
> mike c 1
> DYABLITO 1
> Ragtop Ted 1
> louies90 1
> MONTE^MAN^ 1
> AJ128 1
> BigLazy903 1
> FloRida 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> VItreryda 1
> 1ofaknd 1
> CHUKO 204 1
> BigTModels 1
> show-bound 1
> julian blea 1
> caprice on dz 1
> owenart714 1
> fronksy 1
> JStunn 1
> urjustamemory 1
> MonsterG 1
> Siim123 1
> bigbearlocos 1
> LA COUNTY 1
> Stickz 1
> Spanky 1
> INTHABLOOD 1
> boskeeter 1
> Bandido$ 1
> cwplanet 1
> AZ WAR CHIEF 1
> MAYHEM 1
> Kivao 1
> modeltech 1
> SOLO1 1
> BONES_712 1
> bad news 1
> hwtc2002 1
> ant916ness 1
> Loco Yesca 1
> taino 1
> wired61 1
> *





damn!!!!! and after the 1st week, i layed off :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 07:54 PM~13022193
> *damn!!!!! and after the 1st week, i layed off  :biggrin:
> *


WHOREMAN


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 16 2009, 11:00 PM~13022291
> *WHOREMAN
> *





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 16 2009, 06:44 PM~13021174
> *Does anyone have an issue of Scale Auto's 2007 Contest Cars they want to sell? I never realized mine and Ryan's rides were in it until about a year later, and I never got a chance to buy it.
> *


I think they sell back issues


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 10:16 PM~13022526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




JOE DIRT


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 07:57 PM~13022249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*ROTFLMFAO!!!*_ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Tonioseven

I got my bet on the mantis...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Tonioseven

_*I'm out; good nizzle!*_


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

see the steeler hat in the reflection :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

gotta add one more to this one :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Bogyoke

Minidreams Inc.[/i]@Feb 16 2009 said:


> Pokey 75
> LUXMAN 62
> Smallz 61
> jevries 60
> MayhemKustomz 59
> darkside customs 57
> 408models 56
> PINK86REGAL 56
> ElRafa 49
> Waco 45
> BigPoppa 44
> DA_SQUID 44
> EVIL C 42
> Mr.1/16th 40
> tyhodge07 39
> texasfunk 39
> chevy1964 35
> BiggDeee 33
> low4oshow 30
> just_a-doodz 30
> 93FULLSIZE 28
> pancho1969 27
> Blue s10 26
> phat97yukon 26
> Linc 23
> lowridermodels 22
> Models IV Life 22
> raystrey 21
> Mr Biggs 20
> chris mineer 20
> Joe padilla 20
> undercoverimpala 19
> 49NRS SF 19
> ElMonte74' 19
> stilldownivlife 17
> phatras 17
> airbrushmaster 16
> Will Smith 16
> sweetdreamer 16
> MKD904 16
> Tonioseven 15
> kustombuilder 14
> old low&slo 14
> imfamous56 14
> dade county 13
> 8-Ball 12
> las_crucez 11
> g-body lowlow 11
> TIME MACHINE 11
> 2lowsyn 11
> LowandBeyond 10
> Joker808 9
> iced 9
> 85 biarittz 8
> modelsbyroni 8
> zfelix 8
> twinn 7
> ,,i,, 7
> josh 78 7
> eastside1989 6
> tequila sunrise 6
> Bos82 6
> kykustoms 6
> CustomFreak 6
> lonnie 6
> eric64impala 6
> base905 5
> tunzafun 5
> EPIDEMIC 5
> truscale 4
> sponserdsk8ter 4
> REV. chuck 4
> southside groovin 3
> MrPhotographer06 3
> Kirby 3
> gseeds 3
> rollindeep408 3
> RIP Viejo 3
> regalistic 3
> Ohio Chad 3
> SCOOBY SNACKS 3
> DJ-ROY 2
> STRANGE 2
> All Out Customs 2
> IN YA MOUF 2
> kenny 2
> D.L.O.Styles 2
> VintageTin 2
> BIGMANDO 2
> IBLDMYOWN 2
> slash 2
> drnitrus 2
> DEUCES76 2
> shadow247 2
> chrisijzerman 2
> MTX686 2
> COAST2COAST 2
> REC 1
> mike c 1
> DYABLITO 1
> Ragtop Ted 1
> louies90 1
> MONTE^MAN^ 1
> AJ128 1
> BigLazy903 1
> FloRida 1
> xxxDOUGHBOYxxx 1
> VItreryda 1
> 1ofaknd 1
> CHUKO 204 1
> BigTModels 1
> show-bound 1
> julian blea 1
> caprice on dz 1
> owenart714 1
> fronksy 1
> JStunn 1
> urjustamemory 1
> MonsterG 1
> Siim123 1
> bigbearlocos 1
> LA COUNTY 1
> Stickz 1
> Spanky 1
> INTHABLOOD 1
> boskeeter 1
> Bandido$ 1
> cwplanet 1
> AZ WAR CHIEF 1
> MAYHEM 1
> Kivao 1
> modeltech 1
> SOLO1 1
> BONES_712 1
> bad news 1
> hwtc2002 1
> ant916ness 1
> Loco Yesca 1
> taino 1
> wired61 1
> [/b]


Correction, *79*


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

local contractor's banner at a jobsite here....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2009, 10:23 PM~13023625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD!!

hows the hand doing?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 16 2009, 11:45 PM~13023965
> *LOOKIN GOOD!!
> 
> hows the hand doing?
> *


thanks. still hurts a tad, but not nearly as bad, and appears to be healin good already


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2009, 11:54 PM~13024125
> *thanks. still hurts a tad, but not nearly as bad, and appears to be healin good already
> *



Good to hear you're doing okay.


----------



## spikekid999

thanks bro. good thing ive always healed fast lol. im still not usin my left hand as much, but doin what i can


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2009, 08:23 PM~13023625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damb bro all i can say is Sick!!!!! im loving this build... it has it all history, action, blood, a transformation, keep it up.....


----------



## spikekid999

ya, this is gonna be the most ill probably invest in a model :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2009, 11:00 PM~13024235
> *ya, this is gonna be the most ill probably invest in a model :roflmao:
> *


you gotta have stitches takin out or they disolve?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2009, 07:00 PM~13024235
> *ya, this is gonna be the most ill probably invest in a model :roflmao:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

gotta go back on the 24th to get em takin out


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2009, 09:00 PM~13024235
> *ya, this is gonna be the most ill probably invest in a model :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2009, 11:04 PM~13024293
> *gotta go back on the 24th to get em takin out
> *


they hock u up on pills to take home? lol


----------



## spikekid999

haha i wish


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2009, 11:14 PM~13024462
> *haha i wish
> *


they did me but of coarse i got cut open where no man would want to


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 21 2007, 02:35 PM~9275739
> *pokey's clean monte in the 07 show mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ofaknd's and his womans rides in there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry crappy pics
> *


*Does anyone have an issue of Scale Auto's 2007 Contest Cars they want to sell? I never realized mine and Ryan's rides were in it until about a year later, and I never got a chance to buy it. *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 17 2009, 12:31 AM~13023736
> *local contractor's banner at a jobsite here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 17 2009, 05:10 AM~13026435
> *Does anyone have an issue of Scale Auto's 2007 Contest Cars they want to sell? I never realized mine and Ryan's rides were in it until about a year later, and I never got a chance to buy it.
> *


http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/default.aspx?c=bi&id=19


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 17 2009, 07:51 AM~13026939
> *http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/default.aspx?c=bi&id=19
> *


Yeah, I know you can get back issues from the site, but I cut up all my credit cards years ago. I was hoping I could get one using a Postal money order.


----------



## lowridermodels

*hey homies...i was over in the off topic section and found these pics..thought they would be cool refrence pics to build a pete too!*


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 17 2009, 10:06 AM~13027822
> *Yeah, I know you can get back issues from the site, but I cut up all my credit cards years ago. I was hoping I could get one using a Postal money order.
> *


try calling and asking?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 17 2009, 02:40 PM~13028585
> *hey homies...i was over in the off topic section and found these pics..thought they would be cool refrence pics to build a pete too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 08:40 PM~13022919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Sorry bro, I had to do it...*


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 17 2009, 07:21 PM~13033677
> *Sorry bro, I had to do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 17 2009, 12:42 PM~13029199
> *try calling and asking?
> *


I did a while back.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13033677
> *Sorry bro, I had to do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIP Viejo




----------



## Pokey




----------



## Pokey

I made these two for my uncle, who just bought a Toyota Camry. :uh: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looks like itll buff out... :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 18 2009, 02:04 PM~13040650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :werd: now thats funny, hope there is no tree huggers on here, makes me want to get my chainsaw and go cut down some trees :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 18 2009, 05:58 PM~13041583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad skyline....BAD!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Sorry for all these stupid-ass pictures but I've got no building motivation and this is more fun right now.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 18 2009, 11:58 AM~13040145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Since when does a peace sign constitute gang affiliation?


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 18 2009, 03:04 PM~13040650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit that looks like mclain creek * our wheelin / campin area *


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 18 2009, 03:53 PM~13041530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OUCH*


----------



## phat97yukon

lol, it looks like how those cheap truck stop shit tickets feel.... :0


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 18 2009, 05:44 PM~13042483
> *lol, it looks like how those cheap truck stop shit tickets feel....  :0
> *


lol  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59




----------



## phat97yukon

LOL....... fawk....


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sweetdreamer

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Police chase that happened this week in Houston


----------



## sweetdreamer

haha pig got pitmaned


----------



## phat97yukon

hahaha piggy got OWNED


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 18 2009, 04:54 PM~13042578
> *Police chase that happened this week in Houston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


v 15 seconds in! :biggrin:  v 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve4WYfnVS5Y


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 18 2009, 05:09 PM~13042723
> *v 15 seconds in!  :biggrin:  v
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve4WYfnVS5Y
> *


saw that on the news that was crazy right there :0 the second time he tried it he messed himself up and he ended up in the wall... :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## spikekid999

gettin there


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 18 2009, 08:41 PM~13044568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I used to have a Rollin Hard shirt with that on the back.


----------



## Pokey

This one is for Spike! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## Siim123




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13045159
> *This one is for Spike!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HOBBY LOBBY HAS BRUSHES ON SALE !JUST PICKED UP 13 NEW BRUSHES FOR UNDER 8 BUCKS!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 09:05 AM~13048679
> *HOBBY  LOBBY  HAS  BRUSHES  ON  SALE  !JUST  PICKED  UP  13 NEW  BRUSHES FOR  UNDER  8 BUCKS!
> *


Damn, I live right next door to one and didn't even know they had a sale on brushes. I guess i better walk on over there and pick some up!


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Siim123

Should be 2010 Chevy Impala. Looks like Chrysler 300C body shape to me.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 19 2009, 12:16 PM~13050151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be 2010 Chevy Impala. Looks like Chrysler 300C body shape to me.
> *


That was a rendering of what someone thought the 2010 Camaro MIGHT look like. A couple of years ago, Chevrolet announced that they would base the next Impala on a modified version of the new Zeta platform, which is the same one that the new Camaro uses. After the new CAFE regulations were announced, Chevy said they would not use the Zeta platform for the next Impala, because of fuel efficiency concerns. That pic you posted is not what the next Impala will look like. The next Impala will likely be FWD to meet CAFE standards. Damn government. :angry:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 19 2009, 08:17 AM~13048356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

COME ON GUYS I THINK THE CAMERA ADDS ABOUT 10LBS !


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 05:09 PM~13052720
> *COME  ON  GUYS  I THINK  THE  CAMERA  ADDS  ABOUT  10LBS !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

that impala looks wack


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 18 2009, 04:33 PM~13042387
> *Since when does a peace sign constitute gang affiliation?
> *


Still looking for a legitimate answer on this one! :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 19 2009, 05:20 PM~13052792
> *that impala looks wack
> *


It's NOT an Impala. Never was, never will be.


----------



## Project59

v The best video of all time! v

http://www.wagenwerks.net/video/h208.html


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 05:09 PM~13052720
> *COME  ON  GUYS  I THINK  THE  CAMERA  ADDS  ABOUT  10LBS !
> *


More like 10 tons


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2009, 11:32 PM~13057483
> *v The best video of all time! v
> 
> http://www.wagenwerks.net/video/h208.html
> *


Great Video :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

This is one of my favorite videos

Bad Ass Video!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 20 2009, 12:58 AM~13057574
> *Great Video  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> This is one of my favorite videos
> 
> Bad Ass Video!!!!!!
> *


    THAT'S A CRAZY ASS DRIVER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 12:32 AM~13057483
> *v The best video of all time! v
> 
> http://www.wagenwerks.net/video/h208.html
> *


Damn; sh!t was _SICK_!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 20 2009, 08:29 AM~13058028
> *Damn; sh!t was SICK!
> *


 xx2xx^^^^^^^^^

NOW I WANT TO CUT UP ONE OT THE REVELL RABBITS AND MAKE COUPE ! :angry:


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm searchin' for one I had in my stash; if I ain't got it, it's off to Ebay I go!


----------



## modeltech

i was thinkin the same thing!! lol!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*minidreams_n_scale: YOU SEE YOUR SISTERS PERIOD RAG JUST POSTED UP HIS MOTOR PIC !LOL !
Shannon Sult: UNBELIEVABLE
minidreams_n_scale: LOL ! I THINK HE'LL TEACH ME A THING OR 2 ! 
Shannon Sult: WHAT IS THAT SPEGHETTI ON THE FRONT OF THAT ENGINE??
Shannon Sult: WOW
minidreams_n_scale: WHAT A DOUCH BAG ! LOOK AT HOW CLEAN IT IS ! 
Shannon Sult: HOW CLEAN WHAT IS??
minidreams_n_scale: LOL! HIS BUILD !
Shannon Sult: THAT LUMP OF PLASTIC HE TOOK A PIC OF
minidreams_n_scale: MAN THATS THE SICKEST TURBO SET UP I HAVE EVER SEEN IN SCALE ! 
Shannon Sult: THAT LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING MY DOG WOULD COUGH UP AFTER HE WAS EATING HIS OWN SHIT IN THE BACKYARD!!
Shannon Sult: 
minidreams_n_scale: LOL!*</span>
Shannon Sult: NO, BRO THAT IS SICK WORK!! VERY NICE
minidreams_n_scale: GO ORANGE ON THE BLOCK OR ALUMINUM ?
Shannon Sult: BLACK
Shannon Sult: ALL THOSE WHERE BLACK
Shannon Sult: MOST ALL NEWER ENGINES ARE BLACK
minidreams_n_scale: BUTS AN UPADTED SHOW / STREET CAR?
Shannon Sult: THEN ALL THE PIPING AND THAT FROM THE TURBO WILL SHOW UP BETTER WITH THE BLACK TO
minidreams_n_scale: OK ! I SEE IT KNOW !
minidreams_n_scale: GOT EVERY THING READY ON THE 67 GTX ! IT JUST NEEDS DETAILED THEN COMPLETED !!


----------



## BiggC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raystrey

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: raystrey, Project59, BigPoppa, spikekid999, *STREETRACEKING*


hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 20 2009, 12:18 PM~13059885
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raystrey, Project59, BigPoppa, spikekid999, STREETRACEKING
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 20 2009, 01:18 PM~13059885
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: raystrey, Project59, BigPoppa, spikekid999, STREETRACEKING
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

dude that made my day! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

no what im talking bout :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2009, 01:22 PM~13059931
> *dude that made my day!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JUST DOING MY PART TO ENSURE MY FELLOW LILERS HAVE A LAUGH !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 19 2009, 11:58 PM~13057574
> *Great Video  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> This is one of my favorite videos
> 
> Bad Ass Video!!!!!!
> *


I love the sound of that!!! Fuck I miss my 02 rex.  :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 01:23 PM~13059941
> *no what im talking bout :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 PLEASE QUEEN SHOW MY A PIC OF A SET UP LIKE YOURS ! 

I AM NOT A MECH! AND DONT KNOW ALOT ABOUT TURBOS ! BUT ! 

THEY ARE MENT TO PULL IN AIR ! YOUR INTAKE WHOLE'S ARE SUPER LITTLE ! IT WOULD NOT RUN FOR SHIT ! 

AND WHATS THAT ON TOOK OF THE CARB COVER ? A BLENDER? IS THIS MUSTANG GOING TO REPLACE THE DMC FROM BACK TO THE FUTURE ?

FOR ALL JOKES ASIDE ! YOUR SET UP DOESN'T LOOK FOR SHIT LIKE A TURBO SET UP BRO ! WE ARE TRING TO HELP YOU SEE THAT !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 02:23 PM~13059943
> *JUST  DOING  MY  PART  TO  ENSURE  MY  FELLOW  LILERS  HAVE  A LAUGH !
> *





mission accomplished :biggrin: 



im heading go the post office, i have a 77 monte to send out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 12:23 PM~13059941
> *no what im talking bout :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 20 2009, 02:30 PM~13060009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 11:27 AM~13059976
> *PLEASE   QUEEN    SHOW   MY  A  PIC   OF  A  SET  UP  LIKE  YOURS !
> 
> I  AM  NOT  A  MECH!   AND  DONT   KNOW  ALOT  ABOUT  TURBOS !   BUT  !
> 
> THEY  ARE  MENT  TO   PULL IN   AIR  !   YOUR  INTAKE  WHOLE'S  ARE  SUPER  LITTLE  !   IT   WOULD  NOT   RUN   FOR  SHIT  !
> 
> AND  WHATS  THAT  ON  TOOK OF THE   CARB  COVER ?  A  BLENDER?  IS  THIS  MUSTANG  GOING TO  REPLACE THE  DMC   FROM  BACK  TO  THE  FUTURE ?
> 
> FOR  ALL   JOKES  ASIDE  !   YOUR  SET  UP  DOESN'T   LOOK    FOR  SHIT  LIKE  A  TURBO  SET  UP  BRO !  WE  ARE TRING  TO  HELP  YOU  SEE THAT !
> *


 i think its right on the money my intake wholes is not that little and i have sean a setup like this  how i love big turbos


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 10:39 AM~13060086
> *i think its right on the money  my intake wholes  is not that little and i have sean a setup like this
> *


pics?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 11:40 AM~13060095
> *pics?
> *


 no pics 69


----------



## [email protected]

you guys smell that? :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 10:41 AM~13060103
> *no pics 69
> *


Where the pics Streak? Where?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 11:42 AM~13060116
> *Where the pics Streak? Where?
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK YOU HAVE ONCE AGAIN *JUST KEEPIN IT REAL !*


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 12:47 PM~13060174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I piss on this! No Streak the pics of the real 1:1 set up like that!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 11:55 AM~13060248
> *OK  YOU  HAVE  ONCE  AGAIN  JUST  KEEPIN IT  REAL !
> *


dam! mini this time u r not right :0 and if i was in mr.rogers hood me and him would be runing this bitch and not in the land of make belive


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 12:01 PM~13060300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I piss on this! No Streak the pics of the real 1:1 set up like that!
> *


 just like i piss on that vw shit but i have no 1/1 pics :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Feb 20 2009, 11:05 AM~13060345-->
> 
> 
> 
> just like i piss on that vw shit but i have no 1/1 pics :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Feb 19 2009, 03:27 PM~13052387
> *dam 59 u make vw's look dam good
> *



Care to revise your last statement? :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 12:15 PM~13060441
> *Oh really?
> Care to revise your last statement?  :roflmao:
> *


 dont b made if u make shit look good :cheesy:


----------



## Project59

I'm self made! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 12:32 AM~13057483
> *v The best video of all time! v
> 
> http://www.wagenwerks.net/video/h208.html
> *


If you listen REAL close, you can hear the interiors rattle and squeak. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 20 2009, 11:38 AM~13060639
> *If you listen REAL close, you can hear the interiors rattle and squeak. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: That's not the interiors! That's the gears in your head wearing down! :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 12:45 PM~13060696
> * :twak: That's not the interiors! That's the gears in your head wearing down!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Naw, the gears in my head make a grinding sound, I distincly heard interior squeaks and rattles.


----------



## Project59

No dice You must have mice!!! You should get that checked out! Now wouldn't that be nice!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

Eat me!


----------



## Pokey

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Ewww!!!! :nono: 




































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

69 eating at the y funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

Sometimes I think I'd actually become smarter by smashing my head off the wall. :banghead:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 01:01 PM~13060821
> * Sometimes I think I'd actually become smarter by smashing my head off the wall. :banghead:
> *


 keep up the good work


----------



## Project59

Pokey I think he called you the Y!  :0


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 12:02 PM~13060826
> *keep up the good work
> *


What ever Turbo! :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 01:03 PM~13060836
> *Pokey I think he called you the Y!  :0
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 12:59 PM~13060809
> *69 eating at the y funny shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nobody asked for your 2 cents Skeeter.


----------



## Pokey

*What kind of chair are you sitting in right now?*

http://i.gizmodo.com/5157354/boy-killed-an...-chair-explodes

:0


----------



## Project59

^ doubtful unless the kid was in some way heating it up to the point the gas had no wheres else to escape!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 01:34 PM~13061095
> *^ doubtful unless the kid was in some way heating it up to the point the gas had no wheres else to escape!
> *


Yeah, but you gotta remember, it was made and sold in China. They don't give a rats ass about safety over there. Ever seen any of the crash test vids for the cars they sell over there?


----------



## Project59

nope Maybe its a population controll deal?


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 03:39 PM~13061141
> *nope Maybe its a population controll deal?
> *




oooooooh snap!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 20 2009, 01:37 PM~13061127
> *Yeah, but you gotta remember, it was made and sold in China. They don't give a rats ass about safety over there. Ever seen any of the crash test vids for the cars they sell over there?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmpDM8wVrUQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5SRyG6UR2A&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7Ts94rjr4M&feature=related

Population control indeed!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 02:04 PM~13060842
> *What ever Turbo!  :thumbsup:
> *








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 04:04 PM~13060842
> *What ever Turbo!  :thumbsup:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 20 2009, 02:32 AM~13057483
> *v The best video of all time! v
> 
> http://www.wagenwerks.net/video/h208.html
> *


watched this video not my style of car but they are all DAMN NICE !!!
how much do you think they have in those cars to get them to that point ???


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 20 2009, 12:52 PM~13061243
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmpDM8wVrUQ&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5SRyG6UR2A&NR=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7Ts94rjr4M&feature=related
> 
> Population control indeed!
> *


That would buff out!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 20 2009, 02:38 PM~13060639
> *If you listen REAL close, you can hear the interiors rattle and squeak. :biggrin:
> *


hey pokey
I did 10 laps at dover raceway in a nascar and man now they are a total rattletrap.
all they do is squeak rattle they sound like they are gonna fall apart .


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 20 2009, 02:06 PM~13061759
> *watched this video not my style of car but they are all DAMN NICE !!!
> how much do you think they have in those cars to get them to that point ???
> *


Depends on what all is done! Some of those rims alone would run $3000 with out rubber! Then you got lowering kits, turbo's, itb set up's, engine swaps you name it! They do it!


----------



## undead white boy

Well i had to go get me some pics for athe "Life and Death" builds im doing.So i went to the local mortuary to get some pics of a coffin and a curch truck.If you want to use them then heres some good shots.













































Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 01:41 PM~13060103
> *no pics 69
> *


Hey Queen, I found the pic of your 1:1 turbo setup.










Oh wait.....thats not it........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Here's yours. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Biggc....did you sneak in his garage and take pics of the ghetto engineering?


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

wow.. just wow.. the first one.. what the hell is up in the front fenderwell?? Looks like a gear box with an intake going to it??


----------



## spikekid999

and whats up with the muffler on the carb???


----------



## phatras

thats so it can sound twice as tough.. everyone knows that.. duh.. 
beefy sounding intake+beefy sounding exhaust=super fast ride LMAO


----------



## BiggC

I dunno whats up with that setup besides the fact that it's fucked from the start. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH

the only thing to make it look meaner would be for them to make it out of ply wood :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 20 2009, 08:30 PM~13064409
> *Hey Queen, I found the pic of your 1:1 turbo setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait.....thats not it........
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Here's yours.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats bigc's real ride :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 11:52 PM~13065104
> *thats bigc's real ride  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


How is that my ride when it's pics of your Camaro??? :0 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 20 2009, 09:56 PM~13065137
> *How is that my ride when it's pics of your Camaro???  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: so it was u and mini in my back yard last night trying 2 get under my hood
:machinegun: but yall ran away just j/k :biggrin: but 4 real big c we can allways race i will cave u 4 cars  :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

this shit has been crackin me up all fuggin day :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2009, 10:07 PM~13065212
> *this shit has been crackin me up all fuggin day :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yah that has been crackin me up to I thought it was only supposed to made my morning better :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 21 2009, 01:16 AM~13065283
> *Yah that has been crackin me up to I thought it was only supposed to made my morning better :biggrin:
> *




it all started with mini talking about it looking like something his dog shit out in the back yard, thats shit made my morning :biggrin: 


but them pics of the mufler on top of the carb, just made my day :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Pokey




----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 20 2009, 08:30 PM~13064409
> *Hey Queen, I found the pic of your 1:1 turbo setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait.....thats not it........
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Here's yours.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




funny shit.....................


Red Neck engineering at its best..... :twak: :twak:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 02:00 AM~13066325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh shit love it !


----------



## mademan

sup LIL late nighters?

I had planned to be sleeping right now, after working a noon-midnight shift, but my relif guy never showed up so im working midnight to noon now too!! 24 hour shift FTMFL!! however I just got pizza and wings delivered, so I should be able to survive!!!

whats everyone up to now?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 21 2009, 02:02 AM~13066347
> *sup LIL late nighters?
> 
> I had planned to be sleeping right now, after working a noon-midnight shift, but my relif guy never showed up so im working midnight to noon now too!! 24 hour shift FTMFL!! however I just got pizza and wings delivered, so I should be able to survive!!!
> 
> whats everyone up to now?
> *



were still making fun of your sister !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13066347
> *sup LIL late nighters?
> 
> I had planned to be sleeping right now, after working a noon-midnight shift, but my relif guy never showed up so im working midnight to noon now too!! 24 hour shift FTMFL!! however I just got pizza and wings delivered, so I should be able to survive!!!
> 
> whats everyone up to now?
> *


I just got back from a nice road trip. Now im here just getting my stuff ready for tomorrow's show.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13066347
> *sup LIL late nighters?
> 
> I had planned to be sleeping right now, after working a noon-midnight shift, but my relif guy never showed up so im working midnight to noon now too!! 24 hour shift FTMFL!! however I just got pizza and wings delivered, so I should be able to survive!!!
> 
> whats everyone up to now?
> *


Fawk that! I miss having a job, but FAWK THAT! I used to work 16 hour shifts, that was enough for me.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2009, 12:03 AM~13066371
> *were    still making  fun of your  sister !
> *


pics...?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 12:05 AM~13066384
> *Fawk that! I miss having a job, but FAWK THAT! I used to work 16 hour shifts, that was enough for me.
> *


When you move out here, I will give you a job. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 01:05 AM~13066384
> *Fawk that! I miss having a job, but FAWK THAT! I used to work 16 hour shifts, that was enough for me.
> *


the midnight - 10:00 am is the easiest, all I have to do is try to stay awake, and do a few chores.... clean my med lock up cabinet...wash windows,and shovel the walk way, etc. All my kids are drugged up and sleeping, I only have 4 at this house , all boys. at 10:00 am, they get up and i have o give meds, make breakfast and make sure they do hygine, chores and room cleaing.. then I jet at noon, lol....

4 days off... then I start my set of 5 night shifts on tuesday


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 12:07 AM~13066411
> *When you move out here, I will give you a job. :biggrin:
> *


Shit man, I'd be out there now if I could get my wife to move, she don't want to be away from her family. I'm getting ready to go back to school though, so it's all good. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 12:09 AM~13066436
> *Shit man, I'd be out there now if I could get my wife to move, she don't want to be away from her family. I'm getting ready to go back to school though, so it's all good.  :biggrin:
> *


You can still come out here. We got plenty of girls for you. Just send the check to the old lady and she won't mind. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 12:17 AM~13066505
> *You can still come out here. We got plenty of girls for you. Just send the check to the old lady and she won't mind. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 01:06 AM~13066393
> *pics...?
> *


:uh: trust me you dont wana see any, lmao picture hearse driver with longer hair, nuff said, :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

fail duble post


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 20 2009, 11:54 PM~13066265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












But be careful because...


----------



## Bogyoke

Spray Paint in booth
1:45




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7NH5iZX7Lk


----------



## mcloven

whos car is this


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Thats Mr Biggs' ride, "El Mojado" i think it was called.


----------



## mcloven

any more pics


----------



## Pokey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lVcA606XMA


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 03:55 PM~13070554
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lVcA606XMA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13070554
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lVcA606XMA
> *




lmmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13070554
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lVcA606XMA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIP Viejo

ROFL /me dies


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xyGGi_Sv08&feature=related


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 05:55 PM~13070554
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lVcA606XMA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 21 2009, 04:10 PM~13070617
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xyGGi_Sv08&feature=related
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!! Thats funny stuff.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Yo spike i just found the column and steering wheel..


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 21 2009, 07:13 PM~13070635
> *Yo spike i just found the column and steering wheel..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 05:55 PM~13070554
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lVcA606XMA
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That was fookin great!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBr98Nji-mA&feature=related


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIN02yo6BwM...re=channel_page


----------



## boskeeter

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13070179


hahaha


----------



## mcloven




----------



## sweetdreamer

congrats to all the guys that pulled in awards this weekend at the shows,way to go boys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 22 2009, 12:11 PM~13075842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

THAT PLACE IS HERE LOCAL

WHERE U GET PIC?


----------



## mcloven

ebay


----------



## BODINE

MY DOGGY


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: 
looks like a happy one haha


----------



## 8-Ball

HERE IS ONE OF MY SNAKES HAVING A SNACK LOL


----------



## low4oshow

lol.could be your hand one day!


----------



## eastside1989

It's not "EASTSIDES ZOO WEEK YET".... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

naw he aint never bit me the cool shit is he eating small rats in 2 weeks we tryin out medium rats


----------



## low4oshow

DAMN


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHEVY-LOW-RIDER-BEL-AI...%3A3%7C294%3A50


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 22 2009, 12:42 PM~13076549
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/CHEVY-LOW-RIDER-BEL-AI...%3A3%7C294%3A50
> *


Damn, I haven't seen one of those in a while.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam how i like ass and big rims :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Ass ain't bad! Car looks like shit tho Turbo! Thanks for playing anyway's!  :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2009, 06:03 PM~13078790
> *Ass ain't bad! Car looks like shit tho Turbo! Thanks for playing anyway's!  :cheesy:
> *


 i no u wont to c some vw shit


----------



## Project59

I sure would rather look at vw shit then that shit Turbo!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 22 2009, 06:18 PM~13078935
> *I sure would rather look at vw shit then that shit Turbo!
> *


 i no 69


----------



## Project59

Ok Turbo Streaks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 22 2009, 06:02 PM~13078773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam how i like ass and big rims :biggrin:
> *


Big rims are played out, but a nice juicy ass will NEVER go out of style!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 22 2009, 07:02 PM~13078773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam how i like ass and big rims :biggrin:
> *


location of this car wash plz i need to take the suburban there asap.


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0EWJ9JrxU0g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0EWJ9JrxU0g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## just_a-doodz

Greatest M.C. alive....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Irsh2mXJ-E


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 23 2009, 01:01 AM~13081827
> *Greatest M.C. alive....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Irsh2mXJ-E
> *




nice  


but ill throw this out there as one of the greats  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RlWTX_SkCKY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RlWTX_SkCKY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kVjoI7SDqzg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kVjoI7SDqzg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWGveUQnmvc


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13081981
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kVjoI7SDqzg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kVjoI7SDqzg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


How you get the vid clip to show like that?


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1P582wa34Sw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1P582wa34Sw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object> 

This shit work? Thanks dropped! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 01:29 AM~13082151
> * <object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1P582wa34Sw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1P582wa34Sw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
> 
> This shit work? Thanks dropped!  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0 thats a good one!


----------



## [email protected]

that whole cd is hard


----------



## [email protected]

heres one project69 :biggrin: 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DoDY3vKj-rg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DoDY3vKj-rg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 09:31 PM~13082170
> *that whole cd is hard
> *


It's fucking gangster! I miss it bad! just can't bring myself to pay $80 + to have it all over again!  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

just use "youtube" in the first tag [ ], the youtube code as the url (pATuaN6FdPU) and "/youtube" in the closing tag [ / ] 

example

before 
youtube
after






my bad i guess it took to long lol maybe it will help out others :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wogBVvIBXOU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wogBVvIBXOU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 09:32 PM~13082184
> *heres one project59 :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :twak: You been hanging with Turbo Streaks?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 01:33 AM~13082193
> *It's fucking gangster! I miss it bad! just can't bring myself to pay $80 + to have it all over again!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *





damn i got that shit right here bro............... if you dont mind a burnt cd just to jam to man, hit me up, ill burn that shit for you man!


that cd is a classic man.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 01:34 AM~13082202
> * :twak: You been hanging with Turbo Streaks?
> *




:roflmao: thought you would like that shit lol :biggrin:


----------



## Project59




----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 09:35 PM~13082215
> *damn i got that shit right here bro............... if you dont mind a burnt cd just to jam to man, hit me up, ill burn that shit for you man!
> that cd is a classic man.
> *


I'd love to have it again! I've had it 3 times now and the cops have gotten every copy I have ever had! ( Fuckers) :angry: I'm pretty picky when it comes to my cd collection. I usually only like orginals but I would love a copy of that!  :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 01:39 AM~13082245
> *
> 
> *



:uh: thats gotta be some canadian shit right there lol


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hayiY64c_wY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hayiY64c_wY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 09:41 PM~13082270
> *:uh:  thats gotta be some canadian shit right there lol
> *


<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNfZKBgDmKI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNfZKBgDmKI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tcZEAQIsp0E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tcZEAQIsp0E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k0hYDGd1JH4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k0hYDGd1JH4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n_ApZH5j2Jc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n_ApZH5j2Jc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 01:41 AM~13082264
> *I'd love to have it again! I've had it 3 times now and the cops have gotten every copy I have ever had! ( Fuckers)  :angry: I'm pretty picky when it comes to my cd collection. I usually only like orginals but I would love a copy of that!  :0
> *




let me dig around, and get that shit dubbed for ya bro  

and dont let the cops get this one :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 09:52 PM~13082365
> *let me dig around, and get that shit dubbed for ya bro
> 
> and dont let the cops get this one :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

you gotta listen to homie in some shit with some killer subs  



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Vr58_7kHgM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Vr58_7kHgM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

Single 10 in the back of my dub pounds just fine!


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FjfoyORawEA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FjfoyORawEA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 01:55 AM~13082393
> *Single 10 in the back of my dub pounds just fine!
> *


that last kinkpin jam i posted is fuggin ignorent in a system man


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 09:57 PM~13082426
> *that last kinkpin jam i posted is fuggin ignorent in a system man
> *


 :biggrin: Good to know!


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qGbfymq9rAg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qGbfymq9rAg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qH16gNtNT38&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qH16gNtNT38&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ljMrvJvE7-8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ljMrvJvE7-8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DJldaIDzWs4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DJldaIDzWs4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cSWZAfvq6Gk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cSWZAfvq6Gk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AUn1u9SYdCQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AUn1u9SYdCQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WrsfJHLx5YA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WrsfJHLx5YA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gE-5Q_xyiwo&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gE-5Q_xyiwo&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kl6jwab3HWk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kl6jwab3HWk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




:0


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YNOjj6ku_ls&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YNOjj6ku_ls&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 02:17 AM~13082636
> *<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YNOjj6ku_ls&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YNOjj6ku_ls&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




thats the shit right there lol


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m-XtkaPSJl0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m-XtkaPSJl0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 10:20 PM~13082662
> *thats the shit right there lol
> *


ol skoo bruh!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

remember this shit :biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UNK2BjPZSJs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UNK2BjPZSJs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OQVsyOvam8Q&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OQVsyOvam8Q&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 10:23 PM~13082682
> *remember this shit :biggrin:
> 
> *


Da hell da hell yeah! I still got that shit!!! :biggrin: 
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XNOd5FFm9R4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XNOd5FFm9R4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 02:23 AM~13082683
> *<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OQVsyOvam8Q&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OQVsyOvam8Q&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
> *




dude! i need this soundtrack! someone stole my shit back in the day, and its a bad ass sound track too

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i mis this cd too  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7X69Go24uxo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7X69Go24uxo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

listen to this one :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qaOIvF8m-3g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qaOIvF8m-3g&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

these fools will get you heard from blocks away lol :biggrin: 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oKJApsmzBbk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oKJApsmzBbk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 10:26 PM~13082708
> *dude! i need this soundtrack! someone stole my shit back in the day, and its a bad ass sound track too
> 
> NICE :biggrin:
> *


I swore I had this!!! must have been in the last case the pigs got me for! :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8M_qXL2pIFQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8M_qXL2pIFQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 02:30 AM~13082744
> *I swore I had this!!! must have been in the last case the pigs got me for!  :angry:
> *





that sucks man! bad as cd too


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hX6Wuj1T-E&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hX6Wuj1T-E&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: 

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TjHIQ4LnoWs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TjHIQ4LnoWs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ENwuDtUa0Gg&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ENwuDtUa0Gg&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

legendary!
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ror0QB4zyBU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ror0QB4zyBU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 02:45 AM~13082846
> *legendary!
> <object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ror0QB4zyBU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ror0QB4zyBU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
> *




no doubt :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 02:37 AM~13082796
> *<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hX6Wuj1T-E&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hX6Wuj1T-E&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
> *


dude! i got this cd with cop killer on it :0


----------



## Project59

Another tight cd! 1 of the only 2 tunes I could find on youtube!

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BcbXzAkPKVA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BcbXzAkPKVA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 10:50 PM~13082893
> *dude! i got this cd with cop killer on it :0
> *


I got The Body count cd, freedom of speech and O.G. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 02:51 AM~13082912
> *I got The Body count cd, freedom of speech and O.G. :biggrin:
> *


you got body count with cop killer on it? :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9-OdhVHBsY0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9-OdhVHBsY0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 10:54 PM~13082944
> *you got body count with cop killer on it? :biggrin:
> *


Original press from 1992 not sure if it has cop killer on it!


----------



## Project59

:biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zligio51yP4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zligio51yP4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

:cheesy: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cj9_yW8tZxs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cj9_yW8tZxs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jantrix

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 03:01 AM~13082990
> *Original press from 1992 not sure if it has cop killer on it!
> *




yea check that bro, because they only made a couple with cop killer on it, before they got pulled from the shelves  

and its worth chedder too :0


----------



## josh 78

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 21 2009, 04:41 PM~13070179
> *any diaperd chicks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Project59

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RjtBB2p_KYA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RjtBB2p_KYA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

watch this shit :0 


the code has been disabled by i guess youtube, but it looks real :0 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HGfAQuO42w&NR=1


----------



## undercoverimpala

holly cow makes me not want to play practical jokes anymore crazy ass white people cant take a joke. lol jk my white people it if was a mexican we would of been there till someone came and told us that there was someone in there..lol


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2009, 12:47 PM~13087121
> *watch this shit  :0
> the code has been disabled by i guess youtube, but it looks real :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HGfAQuO42w&NR=1
> *


Yeah I watched that one right after!  :0


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S3V1r9r6-Tg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S3V1r9r6-Tg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

I watched a few of those too! They look played.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2009, 12:47 PM~13087121
> *watch this shit  :0
> the code has been disabled by i guess youtube, but it looks real :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HGfAQuO42w&NR=1
> *


Snap thats crazy $hit


----------



## [email protected]

cool ass vid :biggrin: 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VdPEMcA8J_4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VdPEMcA8J_4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2009, 03:47 PM~13087121
> *watch this shit  :0
> the code has been disabled by i guess youtube, but it looks real :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HGfAQuO42w&NR=1
> *


The video from their site. 
http://www.vivecoolcity.com/episode/100/


----------



## Bogyoke

Gnarly.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollinoldskoo

went to the beach yesterday


----------



## Project59

nioce! wish I was there!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... it was a little cloudy but still nice day yesterday...


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 23 2009, 11:39 PM~13092655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


please tell me you are related to the females laying down...cause if your not and your looking at the sky...then carnal we gotta talk lol Just Playing carnal!! but en serio  :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

just got this on myspace heard it before but funny ass hell anyway!

Mexican Birthday Party

Top 15 ways to tell it's a MEXICAN birthday party:

1.
Some of the guests didn't bring a gift - but brought extra
uninvited kids.


2.
The party is separated into women cooking, men drinking, and
kids playing.


3. The party is at Chuck E.
Cheese but they brought their own food,
cake and a pinata.


4. It's a child's party, but there are more grown ups than children.


5. It's Mijo's 1st birthday and the party food is carne asada, arroz, frijoles and 10 cases of beer.


6. For entertainment, instead of playing pin the tail on the donkey, there is usually a televised baseball or futbol game, or a live fight.


7. The party was supposed to be over at 5pm, but its 7:30pm and the party is just starting.


8. The host calls someone who's on their way and tells them to stop and get some tortillas and ice.


9. You hear someone go up to the birthday child and say, 'Mira, que lindo. I'm going to have to get you something next week when I get paid.
'

10.
The party is Saturday, and you get a call from the hostess Friday saying,'I'm giving Mijo a birthday party tomorrow at 3pm'

11. Some guest bring gifts that are still in the Wal-Mart bag.


12. The cake didn't come from the store; it came from the mother of the comadre of your best friend's sister who makes really good cakes.


13. You are told you have to save your plate and fork you ate your food with, so you can eat your cake.


14. Guests automatically wrap up a plate of food and cake to take home..

15. It's Mijo's birthday, but since his cousin Maria is there and her birthday is in a few days, it becomes Mijo's and Maria's party.


----------



## Siim123

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Edit: Do you see the picture, in "Preview Post" I see that picture but when I post it it shows only red cross


----------



## Project59

Don't see it!


----------



## Project59

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EROOFaVFJRg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EROOFaVFJRg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I love this shit!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eySFCIhKt8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eySFCIhKt8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

:biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yd4XaLwXpLQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yd4XaLwXpLQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fqejYgs0l7Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fqejYgs0l7Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8uQ7BwA5EKc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8uQ7BwA5EKc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J5z4Vs26-TI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J5z4Vs26-TI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Siim123

_sorry, wrong button_


----------



## Project59

This is pretty cool!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JDSf3Kshq1M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JDSf3Kshq1M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 24 2009, 06:10 AM~13094953
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I love this shit!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eySFCIhKt8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eySFCIhKt8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 24 2009, 06:34 AM~13095012
> *This is pretty cool!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JDSf3Kshq1M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JDSf3Kshq1M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *





them fuggin hornets are gangster lol


----------



## [email protected]

bad ass vid  


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L2194F0Agnc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L2194F0Agnc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

bad ass jam  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GPcsZr8LNl8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GPcsZr8LNl8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QoZrqTbW_zg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QoZrqTbW_zg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zNAcViLZBBo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zNAcViLZBBo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EJX8In6Rrqk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EJX8In6Rrqk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

another bad ass vid :biggrin: 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_6i9zedMNZU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_6i9zedMNZU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2009, 07:04 AM~13095401
> *bad ass vid
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L2194F0Agnc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L2194F0Agnc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


that green and white ranger is old as grannies saggy titties use to be here in florida back in 98ish


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 24 2009, 11:19 AM~13095782
> *that green and white ranger is old as grannies saggy titties use to be here in florida back in 98ish
> *




still a decent vid tho


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 24 2009, 03:28 AM~13094997
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J5z4Vs26-TI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J5z4Vs26-TI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny :biggrin: ive done things like that to telemarketers


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 24 2009, 02:09 PM~13097292
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats funny :biggrin: ive done things like that to telemarketers
> *




that shit is funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 24 2009, 09:19 AM~13095782
> *that green and white ranger is old as grannies saggy titties use to be here in florida back in 98ish
> *


yup i remeber seeing it at shows , had badass engine in it tho , cant remeber what i thought it was a stang 5.0 engine with lots of shyt done to it


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 24 2009, 05:10 AM~13094953
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I love this shit!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eySFCIhKt8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4eySFCIhKt8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


:roflmao: that awsome



> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 24 2009, 05:14 AM~13094964
> *:biggrin:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yd4XaLwXpLQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yd4XaLwXpLQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2009, 01:16 PM~13097375
> *that shit is funny as hell :biggrin:
> *




Hell yeah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneLowBull

rihanna beating on video


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Project59

Only one there even half ass worth looking at is the 70-1/2 but even thats a peice of shit!  :werd:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 24 2009, 08:20 PM~13101794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  DAM THAT'S A SHAME OF THOSE PROJECTS JUST WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD THEM UP.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 07:27 PM~13101880
> * DAM THAT'S A SHAME OF THOSE PROJECTS JUST WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD THEM UP.
> *


Men, they're just Camaros. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

they been sitting for about 5 years i jumped the fence and took the grill from the black one


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP! BUT THEY CAN BE BUILT AS LOW ROD'S AND CUSTOM HOT RODS WITH THE HELP OF YEAR ONE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

anyone watch the pres?


were making a killen now ! we get a $13.00 a week !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 24 2009, 06:32 PM~13101939
> *they been sitting for about 5 years i jumped the fence and took the grill from the black one
> *


 :uh: :twak: Fucking Thief!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 24 2009, 09:33 PM~13101961
> * :uh:  :twak: Fucking Thief!!!!
> *


what a loser ! LOL ! get me the fender vents !


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 07:33 PM~13101960
> *anyone  watch the  pres?
> were  making  a killen  now !  we  get  a  $13.00 a  week !
> *


did u hear about the 11 billion helicopter fleet he planned


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 07:33 PM~13101960
> *anyone  watch the  pres?
> were  making  a killen  now !  we  get  a  $13.00 a  week !
> *


He's giving me an extra $25 a week! U.I. RULES! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 09:33 PM~13101960
> *anyone  watch the  pres?
> were  making  a killen  now !  we  get  a  $13.00 a  week !
> *


Good; that will pay for my flat hood I want for my Grand National when it gets here! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 10:34 PM~13101976
> *what  a  loser  !  LOL !    get  me the  fender  vents  !
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bogyoke

I miss the magazine.








http://www.lowriderbike.com/model_features...gend02_zoom.jpg








http://www.lowriderbike.com/model_features...gend01_zoom.jpg


----------



## PIGEON

JUST TESTIN


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 25 2009, 12:11 PM~13107151
> *
> 
> JUST TESTIN
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


broke a ball joint bro lol


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2009, 09:51 AM~13107509
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> broke a ball joint bro lol
> *


LOL THATS WAT I WAS LAUGHIN AT 2


----------



## DA_SQUID

My ps3 broke


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2009, 11:30 AM~13108340
> *My ps3 broke
> *


That seems to be a pretty common occurance. Everyone I know who has a PS3 has had something go wrong with it. Same for the 360. 

All this technology, and they can't figure out how to make these damn things last more than a year. I am on my 4th XBox 360 now. That's right, FOURTH! I've had 3 of them take a shit on me in 2 years! I take really good care of my shit too. :angry: 

My PS2, on the other hand, has never had any problems for the almost 8 years that I have had it!

They just don't make them like they used to. :angry:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 25 2009, 12:42 PM~13108911
> *That seems to be a pretty common occurance. Everyone I know who has a PS3 has had something go wrong with it. Same for the 360.
> 
> All this technology, and they can't figure out how to make these damn things last more than a year. I am on my 4th XBox 360 now. That's right, FOURTH! I've had 3 of them take a shit on me in 2 years! I take really good care of my shit too.  :angry:
> 
> My PS2, on the other hand, has never had any problems for the almost 8 years that I have had it!
> 
> They just don't make them like they used to. :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 25 2009, 02:42 PM~13108911
> *That seems to be a pretty common occurance. Everyone I know who has a PS3 has had something go wrong with it. Same for the 360.
> 
> All this technology, and they can't figure out how to make these damn things last more than a year. I am on my 4th XBox 360 now. That's right, FOURTH! I've had 3 of them take a shit on me in 2 years! I take really good care of my shit too.  :angry:
> 
> My PS2, on the other hand, has never had any problems for the almost 8 years that I have had it!
> 
> They just don't make them like they used to. :angry:
> *


my sons 360 got the red ring of death awhile back and I called microsoft about it and I sent it back to them and they sent it back a couple weeks later all on their nickel and it seems to be working fine plus he got a free month of xbox live for his trouble. so far so good knock on wood.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 25 2009, 01:46 PM~13109500
> *my sons 360 got the red ring of death awhile back and I called microsoft about it and I sent it back to them and they sent it back a couple weeks later all on their nickel and it seems to be working fine plus he got a free month of xbox live for his trouble. so far so good knock on wood.
> *


Yeah, that's what the first two were for, red ring of death. I sent it in, they sent me a new one, and 3 months later, red ring of death again. I sent that one in, got it back, and it was fine for another few months, then it stopped reading discs, didn't even bother sending it back to them, just went and bought another. Now I've got an Elite, so hopefully it will last a little longer, plus it was made this January, so it's got all the updated shit inside.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 25 2009, 02:42 PM~13108911
> *That seems to be a pretty common occurance. Everyone I know who has a PS3 has had something go wrong with it. Same for the 360.
> 
> All this technology, and they can't figure out how to make these damn things last more than a year. I am on my 4th XBox 360 now. That's right, FOURTH! I've had 3 of them take a shit on me in 2 years! I take really good care of my shit too.  :angry:
> 
> My PS2, on the other hand, has never had any problems for the almost 8 years that I have had it!
> 
> They just don't make them like they used to. :angry:
> *


Yeah, My PS2 is still goin' strong! Hell, my PS1 still works! :0 I usually wait until after the first price drop to get the latest Playstation. I'm a cheap old bastard.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2009, 02:17 PM~13109756
> *Yeah, My PS2 is still goin' strong! Hell, my PS1 still works!  :0 I usually wait until after the first price drop to get the latest Playstation. I'm a cheap old bastard.
> *


Yeah, I used to be a playstation faithful. After my brother got me into the Xbox 360, I am done with Sony, Sold my PS3 and haven't looked back. Plus, XBL is 500x better than Playstation Network.


----------



## sweetdreamer

all the new stuff is built that way so that companies will make more money from peaple replacing the old broken ones. a lot of companies us parts that actually have a short shelf life so that products will break down within a certain amount of time.most thing die just after the warranty is up, bunch of cheap skates i think.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 25 2009, 02:23 PM~13109818
> *all the new stuff is built that way so that companies will make more money from peaple replacing the old broken ones. a lot of companies us parts that actually have a short shelf life so that products will break down within a certain amount of time.most thing die just after the warranty is up, bunch of cheap skates i think.
> *


Yeah, that's true in most cases, but, with the Xbox 360, I highly doubt they did the whole "red ring of death" thing on purpose. That cost them MILLIONS of dollars to fix or replace all of those 360s that were affected.


----------



## jevries

It's all the fault of the DVD player inside...most DVD devices have 4 tiny cussions placed around the lens to make sure that the DVD cannot be scratched at any time.
Having it replaced by Microsoft makes no sense because they install the same player.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 25 2009, 02:47 PM~13109993
> *It's all the fault of the DVD player inside...most DVD devices have 4 tiny cussions placed around the lens to make sure that the DVD cannot be scratched at any time.
> Having it replaced by Microsoft makes no sense because they install the same player.
> *


*?*


----------



## just_a-doodz

Im sending my "coffin" off Tomorrow.Red ring of death.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 25 2009, 04:54 PM~13110049
> *?
> *


x2
please explain


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 25 2009, 04:55 PM~13110062
> *Im sending my "coffin" off Tomorrow.Red ring of death.
> *


you'll get it back in about 3 weeks. make sure when you send it out the box does not say anything about xbox anywhere for security and get a delivery notification too just to protect yourself.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 25 2009, 02:56 PM~13110070
> *x2
> please explain
> *


lol, yeah, he's got me all confused too. The RROD doesn't have anything to do with the DVD player. I was always told it had something to do with the main circuit board, or something like that.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 25 2009, 04:59 PM~13110090
> *lol, yeah, he's got me all confused too. The RROD doesn't have anything to do with the DVD player. I was always told it had something to do with the main circuit board, or something like that.
> *


me too like a design defect . 
and by sending it back its like a retro fit to the updated component
well it sounds good anyways :biggrin: i dont know


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*85 biarittz SUPPLY PACKAGE ! MINI'S TOOL STARTER PACKAGE ! *


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 25 2009, 04:59 PM~13110090
> *lol, yeah, he's got me all confused too. The RROD doesn't have anything to do with the DVD player. I was always told it had something to do with the main circuit board, or something like that.
> *


Yeah...r.r.o.d. is the MOST common issue.I think he is referring to the drive problem that is pretty common as well.The drive is scratching disks and making them useless.


----------



## DA_SQUID

worst thing is
my cod [email protected] game is still in it


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 04:21 PM~13110758
> *85 biarittz  SUPPLY  PACKAGE  !  MINI'S TOOL STARTER  PACKAGE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dahm, mini nice starter whats that worth :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 25 2009, 07:29 PM~13111382
> *:0 dahm, mini nice starter whats that worth :biggrin:
> *



I GOT CARRIED AWAY AND WENT OVER HIS SPENDING LIMIT ! SO I KINDA OF DON'T WANT TO RELEASE THAT AT THIS TIME LOL ! 

YOUR LOOKING AT $115.00 ! BUT ITS THE BEST OF WHAT I USE ! MOST OF THIS STUFF ARE TOOLS THAT HE'LL USE WITH EVERY BUILD ! AND SOME DETAIL ITEMS FOR EVERY BUILD ! THEN SINCE I WAS LOOKING AT OTHER ITEMS I JUST PICKED THEM UP ! BEFORE I KNOW IT I SPENT WHAT HE SENT ! 

I STILL HAVE TO PICK HIM UP SOME OTHER ITEMS AND SHIP IT BACK LOL ! :biggrin: 


BUT 85 IS A GREAT FREIND ! AS SOON AS MY MO's SHOW UP THAT I'M WAITING ON HIS SUPPLY PACKAGE WILL BE COMPLETED AND SHIPPED ! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*GOT TO PAY TO PLAY ! THE RIGHT TOOLS MAKE FOR A BETTER BUILD ! *


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 06:21 PM~13110758
> *85 biarittz  SUPPLY  PACKAGE  !  MINI'S TOOL STARTER  PACKAGE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how much for you to make me a package shipped??
PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 25 2009, 08:52 PM~13112214
> *how much for you to make me a package shipped??
> PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZPLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ
> *


DEPENDS ON YOUR NEEDS ? SOME STUFF OTHER'S MAY ALREADY HAVE , OR YOUR SPENDING LIMIT ! WHAT LEVEL ARE YOU AT IN THE HOBBY AND WHERE DO YOU AIM TO GO ?


ALL THAT FACTOR'S INTO THE SUPPLIES YOU WILL NEED TO CARRY YOU TO YOUR GOAL !


----------



## RIP Viejo

pm sent and also added on yahoo.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 06:21 PM~13110758
> *85 biarittz  SUPPLY  PACKAGE  !  MINI'S TOOL STARTER  PACKAGE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Thanks for the help Mini.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 25 2009, 10:11 AM~13107151
> *
> 
> JUST TESTIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Feb 25 2009, 10:15 PM~13113151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL ! I JUST SPIT UP MY DRINK ! LOL ! YOU CAN CALL IT *FACE POUNDER ! *


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 09:18 PM~13113184
> *LOL !  I  JUST  SPIT  UP  MY  DRINK !  LOL !  YOU  CAN  CALL IT    FACE  POUNDER !
> *


ill probably see it soon, Pigeon is good peoples.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

21 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: Montenegro_Adrian, 93FULLSIZE, IBLDMYOWN, sweetdreamer, undead white boy, Aces'N'Eights, mademan, D.L.O.Styles, lowridermodels, 8-Ball, phatras, tequila sunrise, DA_SQUID, Mariusf78, cruzinlow, J&R


we be blowin up tonight !


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 23 2009, 12:45 AM~13082846
> *legendary!
> <object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ror0QB4zyBU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ror0QB4zyBU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 07:21 PM~13110758
> *85 biarittz  SUPPLY  PACKAGE  !  MINI'S TOOL STARTER  PACKAGE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





and how can i get my hands on a nice package like this :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2009, 09:26 PM~13113987
> *and how can i get my hands on a nice package like this :biggrin:
> *


There you go again, trying to get your hands on another mans package.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2009, 11:26 PM~13113987
> *and how can i get my hands on a nice package like this :biggrin:
> *


PM A LIST OF WHAT YOU WANT AND THE FUNDS ! IT ALL DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU NEED OR ARE LOOKING FOR !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 25 2009, 03:19 PM~13109768
> *Yeah, I used to be a playstation faithful. After my brother got me into the Xbox 360, I am done with Sony, Sold my PS3 and haven't looked back. Plus, XBL is 500x better than Playstation Network.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 25 2009, 10:58 PM~13114330
> *There you go again, trying to get your hands on another mans package.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 26 2009, 10:28 AM~13117961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i ike it just needs 24's now


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 24 2009, 09:19 AM~13095782
> *that green and white ranger is old as grannies saggy titties use to be here in florida back in 98ish
> *


thats Jonathan's old truck aint it? :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 25 2009, 10:11 AM~13107151
> *
> 
> JUST TESTIN
> *


nice! ima have try it.


----------



## low4oshow

IM ALLREADY WORKIN ON MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRbVQwvhTWA


----------



## undead white boy

Ok i know there are some asshole bosses out there that make you want to kill them.Thats a bad thing to do you wont be free for long.So heres a game i have been playing lately.
http://pog.com/games/Whack_Your_Boss_17ways
Just looking out for you guys so you dont go to the slammer  .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 26 2009, 07:28 AM~13117961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fukkin car looks pimp.... only thing i'd say it needs is suicide rear doors with the handles relocated


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 26 2009, 11:34 PM~13125388
> *that fukkin car looks pimp.... only thing i'd say it needs is suicide rear doors with the handles relocated
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 26 2009, 10:28 AM~13117961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i seen this car in my hood in staten island ny


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 26 2009, 11:50 PM~13125526
> *i seen this car in my hood in staten island ny
> *


ITS FOR SALE 40 Gs ITS IN NEW YORK


----------



## mademan

well, im at work again for the night shift tonight. brought my case with the essentials, "Planning Materials" got my dually for reference, some pencils, erasers, and some magazines for paint ideas.

movie Lineup tonight includes:

-Boondock saints ( best movie EVAR)
-Dont be a menace to south central while drinking your juice in the hood ( thanks mini, havent seen it in forever)
-fear and loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Project59

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ApgSY1qSHf8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ApgSY1qSHf8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

just some shit i thought i would cut up on tonight !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 27 2009, 02:24 AM~13125793
> *<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ApgSY1qSHf8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ApgSY1qSHf8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> *


what the fuck ! they pulled in the drive ! then did some shit ! and then ol fat boy ran into the car and fall LOL ! LOL !


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 26 2009, 11:10 PM~13125698
> *well, im at work again for the night shift tonight. brought my case with the essentials,  "Planning Materials" got my dually for reference, some pencils, erasers, and  some magazines for paint ideas.
> 
> movie Lineup tonight includes:
> 
> -Boondock saints ( best movie EVAR)
> -Dont be a menace to south central while drinking your juice in the hood ( thanks mini, havent seen it in forever)
> -fear and loathing in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks whats up!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 27 2009, 12:10 AM~13125698
> *well, im at work again for the night shift tonight. brought my case with the essentials,  "Planning Materials" got my dually for reference, some pencils, erasers, and  some magazines for paint ideas.
> 
> movie Lineup tonight includes:
> 
> -Boondock saints ( best movie EVAR)
> -Dont be a menace to south central while drinking your juice in the hood ( thanks mini, havent seen it in forever)
> -fear and loathing in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticFabricator

What is the best site to buy model kits from that the shipping isnt ridiculous and the kits are fair priced? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PlasticFabricator

Can someone else verify if I would get 12 kits for 70.00?

http://www.empirediscount.net/Merchant2/me...ategory_Code=1A


----------



## DA_SQUID

Well I didn't have warrenty I just spent 7 bills on a new system and 2 yr warrenty :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PlasticFabricator_@Feb 27 2009, 08:22 AM~13126706
> *Can someone else verify if I would get 12 kits for 70.00?
> 
> http://www.empirediscount.net/Merchant2/me...ategory_Code=1A
> *



thats what i see ! thats a hella of a deal ! but it's a random case of 12 that has at least 3 buildable kit's in it ! 


FROM WEB SITE !VVVVVVVVVV

REVELL Model Assortment: 
from Revell 
MSRP:$16.99 
Closeout Price:$5.90 each 
Save 51% OFF Original Wholesale 
12 assorted/case 
$70.80/case 
Ages: 10 & UP 
*1:25 Scale assortment includes: * 63 Chevy Impala * 94 Chevy Impala SS * Custom Cadillac. *Kits with 2 in 1 kit provide additional parts to build either an authentic stock version or a custom hi-riser with ""donk"" attitude! Realistic bodywork molded in white polystyrene 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

so to me the other 9 kits at least you new they are new and you can use them to trade if they are not what you build ! Man i whish my sells ad buyers would  pay-up ! This is a good deal !


----------



## PlasticFabricator

Mini I called em bro and they told me they sold!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 12:28 AM~13125815
> *just  some  shit  i thought  i  would  cut  up  on  tonight !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont see any big bodies in there..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 27 2009, 11:17 AM~13127745
> *i dont see any big bodies in there..
> *


YOU SAID TAKE MY TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NAW BRO THIS IS JUST TO GET ME BUILDING SO I CAN TACKLE YOUR PROJECTS ! YOU GET TO SHOW THE OFF ! 

I GOT LIKE 4 ITEMS THAT NEED WORK SO I WAS GETTING ALL THEM THAT NEED IT CLOSE SO I CAN SPEND ALL DAY SLINGING MUD ! 


WHEN I START ON THE WORK FOR YOU ITS WHOLE NOTHER MESS TO DEAL WITH !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PlasticFabricator_@Feb 27 2009, 08:22 AM~13126706
> *Can someone else verify if I would get 12 kits for 70.00?
> 
> http://www.empirediscount.net/Merchant2/me...ategory_Code=1A
> *


Good lookin' out on the tip! I may buy a case and use some of them for tradebait.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin:


----------



## mademan

well, another night shift tonight! just getting ready for work.
the movie linup tonight includes:

-scarface
-american grafitti
-the rock (alcatraz)

3 wicked movies!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2009, 10:37 PM~13134870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats the size I need for my school bus project.


----------



## PlasticFabricator

Those are kick ass looking!


----------



## mademan

whats everyone up to? man tonight is dragging on and on.... Ive been here for 3.5 hours and it feels like ive been here all night.


----------



## mcloven

how hard is it to built a ross gibson motor


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2009, 09:39 PM~13134298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 11:42 AM~13137168
> *how hard is it to built  a ross gibson motor
> *


JUST MAKE SURE YOU DO A LITE SANDING THE MOUNTING SURFACE OF THE PARTS ! AND 1 OF THE KITS HAND A MANIFOLD ISSIUE ! IT WAS CASTED TO THICK AND IT NEED THE BOTTON END SAND DOWN A BIT ! 

OTHER THEN THAT CARLA I HEARD NOTHING BUT GOOD FEED BACK ! OH AND USE THE SUPER GLUE WITH A KICKER !


----------



## mcloven

ok cool im gonna get the ally rat 502 tpi


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 11:52 AM~13137214
> *ok cool im gonna get the ally rat 502 tpi
> *


THATS THE KIT THE MAINFOLD NEED THE WORK ! 

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO ADD IT INTO CARLA?


----------



## mcloven

64 impala or a older vette


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 11:56 AM~13137227
> *64 impala or a  older vette
> *


YEA YOU'LL HAVE TO SAND THAT MAINFOLD DOWN TO FIT THEM ! BUT ITS A BAD ASS MOTOR ! HAVE SEEN ALOT OF THEM BUILT AND THE LOOK TOUGH SHOVED INTO THE ENGINE BAYS ON STREET CARS !


----------



## mcloven

cool i got 2 67 impala street machenes coming 13.50 a peace


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 12:02 PM~13137273
> *cool  i got 2 67 impala street machenes coming 13.50 a peace
> *


THEY GOT A BAD ASS MOTOR IN THOSE !


----------



## mcloven

i know they still got one want me to get it for ya


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 12:12 PM~13137331
> *i know they still got one want me to get it for ya
> *


NOPE ! I LIKE IT SO MUCH I MADE MYSELF A MOLD AND CAST THEM AS I NEED UM ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how much do tripods usually cost?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 28 2009, 02:49 PM~13138413
> *how much do tripods usually cost?
> *


$1.00 at the LDS


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 10:02 AM~13137273
> *cool  i got 2 67 impala street machenes coming 13.50 a peace
> *


Those kits are sweet i made ENVY out of one of those kits.they have alot of detail in them.It is one kit that i am planning on stocking up on i give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .


----------



## mcloven

theres one left on model express


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 04:23 PM~13139520
> *theres one left on model express
> *


I seen them at pegasus on sale for 8 bucks.That was about a week or so ago might go back to get me a few :0  .


----------



## mcloven

lucky lol


----------



## mcloven

look at my limo


----------



## undead white boy

DICRAP?


----------



## mcloven

ya but its a town car


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 28 2009, 05:06 PM~13139772
> *ya but its a town car
> *


cut it up and boom you got a good low low


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats the 1/18th scale one


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2009, 05:50 PM~13140020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's Waldo? :cheesy:


----------



## Bogyoke

1/24 Dirt Late Model Suspension video
0:41




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xap6QGzOxF4


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Mr Biggs

'THE RING OF DEATH' SOLVED SO THEY SAY

The Xbox 360 video game console is subject to over 100 technical problems that can render it unusable. Many of the issues can be identified by a series of red lights flashing on the face of the console; the three flashing red lights ("Red Ring of Death") being the most infamous. There are other issues that arise with the console, such as discs becoming scratched in the drive and "bricking" of consoles due to dashboard updates. Since its release on November 22, 2005, many articles have appeared in the media portraying the Xbox 360's relatively high failure rates.[1][2][3] Recently, there has been legal action taken attempting to hold Microsoft responsible for the failure rate among the Xbox 360 and provide reasonable compensation for those affected.[4]

When a Microsoft Xbox 360 console experiences a "general hardware" failure or "core digital" failure, three flashing red lights appear (known as the "Red Ring of Death" or the "Three Red Lights of Death") around the power button, in lieu of the four green lights indicating normal operation. Warning signs may include freeze-ups, in which the screen has strange, spontaneous graphical problems in the middle of gameplay, such as checkerboard or pinstripe patterns on the screen, the sound is frozen and changed to a strange, static-like sound, and the console only responds to pressing the power button to turn it off. These events may happen once or several times until the general hardware failure occurs, or not at all. Just because an Xbox freezes once in awhile does not mean that the error will follow. When the error does occur, the user attempts to turn the console on and the three red lights are seen and the console will not function or be able to work. Until recently, this could not be fixed.

Some have confused General Hardware Failure with a similar looking error warning where four red lights appear, in which case the console does not detect an AV cable is plugged in.[5] The four lights can sometimes also be seen when power surges or very brief power outages occur while the console is running, in which the console needs to be unplugged and plugged back in again to reset the error. In newer consoles, there can be three lights flashing with a green light flashing in the center for power outages.[citation needed]


Causes
EE Times reported that the problems may have started in the graphics chip. Microsoft designed the chip in-house to cut out the traditional ASIC vendor with the goal of hoping to save money in ASIC design costs. After the multiple product failures, Microsoft went back to an ASIC vendor and had the chip redesigned so it would dissipate less energy into heat[6][7].

One possible cause of the General Hardware Error may be cold solder joints. The added mass of the CSP chips (including the GPU and CPU) absorb the heat flow that allows proper soldering of the lead-free solders on the motherboard, so the solder therefore never has properly melted underneath these chips, which can lead to voids (air bubbles) and weak spots in the solder known as cold solder joints. Because of prolonged constant temperature changes inside the console, the voids cause cracking. Some people claim this issue does not exist, and claim it is caused by a confusion over this issue. They have suggested that the dull appearance only suggests that the joints are cold soldered, as lead-free solders, even when properly soldered, take on a dull appearance that non-professionals might mistake for a cold solder joint (as the older lead/tin solder solder-joints became dull when not heated sufficiently). This suggestion is, however, rejected by the majority of experts. Lead-free solders also require a greater amount of heat (213 degrees celsius) to solder properly when compared to older lead/tin solders (185 degrees celsius) which compounds the problem.[8]

The Nyko Intercooler has also been reported to have led to a general hardware failure in a number of consoles, as well as scorching of the power AC input.[9] Microsoft stated that the peripheral drains too much power from the console (the Intercooler power cord is installed between the Xbox 360 power supply and the console itself) and can cause faults to occur, and stated that consoles fitted with the peripheral will have their warranties null and void. Nyko has recently released an updated Intercooler that uses its own power source. Nyko claims this problem no longer occurs with new versions of this cooler. However, Microsoft still considers it an unlicensed add-on and will void the warranty of machines showing signs of its use. There is no data available to indicate whether Intercooler decreases the chance of hardware failure.[9] But if it itself becomes defective it can hinder rather than help the overheating problems.

The game console heats up during use, and given enough time, the temperature inside can reach very high levels due to insufficient cooling. An overheated Xbox 360 is indicated by both left quadrants lighting up red. Because of the way the Xbox is constructed, this may result in stresses building up between the delicate ball grid array solder joints of the CPU and GPU and the motherboard, causing them to break. The problem is exacerbated by the specific type of lead-free solder used, a type which is more brittle than the older tin/lead solder that was used in the past and the GPU's location directly underneath the DVD drive. Microsoft needed to make room for the DVD Drive, so they shrunk the heat sink.[10]

German computer magazine c't, in an article titled "Jede dritte stirbt den Hitzetod" (every third one dies of heat), published in July 2006, blames the problems primarily on the use of the wrong type of lead-free solder, a type that when exposed to elevated temperatures for extended periods of time becomes brittle and can develop hair-line cracks that are almost irreparable.[11] Also, according to the same article, Microsoft has created an internal account, funded with more than one billion dollars, dedicated to addressing this problem. The fund would only be fully depleted by $100 in repairs to every existing Xbox 360, or complete replacement of every third Xbox 360 ever made.[12]

The article also revealed that representatives of the three largest Xbox 360 resellers in the world (EB Games, Gamestop and Best Buy) claimed that the failure rate of the Xbox 360 was between 30% and 33%, and that Micromart, the largest repair shop in Britain, stopped repairing Xbox 360s because they were unable to fully repair the defective systems. Because of the nature of the problem, Micromart could only make temporary repairs, which led to many of the "repaired" systems failing again after a few weeks. At that time Micromart was receiving 2500 defective consoles per day from Britain alone.[11]

The console's design utilizes heatsinks, vented openings, and fans to aid in dissipation of heat, but the potential still exists for excessive heat buildup inside the console if these measures become insufficient. Users are advised not to obstruct air flow to the enclosure vents or power supply. Problems associated with overheating include reduced system performance and instability that may result in crashing or hardware failure. Xbox 360s with "Falcon" motherboards, which use the smaller device geometry 65 nm CPUs, are reportedly less susceptible to these failures[citation needed].

According to the October 2007 issue of The Official Xbox Magazine, there are reports that new Xbox 360 Elites and newer Premiums, as well as officially refurbished units, have larger heatsinks. It has yet to be determined how far this fix has gone in alleviating the issues.

Some third-party manufacturers have also introduced external cooling devices that attach to the console, and claim to help prevent the console from overheating.[13] However, reports indicate that some such devices can do exactly the opposite, including the attachment melting on the console itself, possibly damaging the internal microprocessors, and voiding the product warranty. Also, when the attachment is powered by the Xbox 360's power brick, it might overheat the power brick, causing even more problems. Third-party cooling devices are available which use their own power sources. [14] [15]


November 2006 update
An update patch released on November 1, 2006 was reported to "brick" consoles, rendering them useless.[16][17] The most obvious issue occurs after the installation of the patch, after which the console immediately reboots and shows an error message. Usually, error code E71 is shown during or directly after the booting animation.

In response to the November 2006 update error that "bricked" his console, Mr. Kevin Ray of California has filed a class action lawsuit against Microsoft in Washington federal court in early December of 2006.[18] The lawsuit seeks $5 million in damages and the free repair of any console rendered unusable by the update. This will be the second such lawsuit filed against Microsoft, the first having been filed in December of 2005, shortly after the 360's launch.

Following Microsoft's announcement in December 2006 that it would extend the Xbox 360 warranty to a full year, from the previous 90 days, Ray's attorney confirmed to the Seattle Post Intelligencer that the lawsuit had been resolved under confidential terms.[19]


Disc tray
Xbox 360 disc trays may also get jammed; resulting in a disc tray that will not stay closed or will not open. When the disc tray will not stay closed, even manually closing it results in it not reading the disc, and popping back open again.[20][21] Recent videos on the Internet claim that cleaning the drive belt inside the DVD player fixes the disc tray problem with a high success rate.[citation needed] In some cases it has been reported that the game will randomly turn off and appear back at the main dashboard. At the disk tray indicator it reads "opening" while in fact, the disk tray does not do so. Calling Microsoft is recommended and a repair is wise if this is a constant issue. Some people tackle this problem by opening up their Xbox 360 and finding the problem themselves. Those who do report a small magnet that holds the disc in place, loose or not connected. They simply glue this back on; however, opening the Xbox 360 renders the warranty invalid, therefore future repairs may be denied and a fee may be placed.


"Unplayable Disc" error
The "Unplayable Disc" error has also been heavily reported. The error appears to be limited to the Hitachi-LG CD/DVD ROM drives that replaced the earlier Toshiba-Samsung drives. The error message is preceded by a loud series of grinding noises and the system returning to the dashboard. From that point forward, any disc that is put in the unit will result in the "Unplayable Disc" error (although if the user was to eject and close the disc tray in quick succession the disc may sometimes play). In the majority of cases, this error is caused by the adhesive that holds a small magnetic washer heating up and allowing the washer to affix itself to the metal top of the drive. After this occurs, the system can no longer spin the disk as necessary. Numerous fixes are available on the internet, but all involve opening the console box. Opening the console will result in the unit's warranty being voided.[22] Microsoft will fix the error for a fee (of $99.00 USD as of November 11, 2008.)[citation needed] Included in the repair fee is one additional year of warranty coverage. [23][24]


Compensation
With every warranty repair, Microsoft compensates the customer for the loss of the use of the console by providing them with a 1 month Xbox Live Gold subscription card to be used on existing or new Xbox Live accounts.[25]


Warranty period
Microsoft's extension of the warranty to three years only covers the "red ring of death" general hardware failure, not other errors causing only one flashing red light or video errors not associated with the "red ring of death" or disk tray errors. According to a February 2008 examination of 1040 Xbox 360s by SquareTrade this means that the three year warranty covers only 60% of the expected "disabled" systems.[citation needed]

The warranty is only applicable to the person who originally purchased the Xbox 360. Microsoft will not honor the warranty for an Xbox 360 console that is known to have been bought secondhand.

Out-of-warranty repair service is available for a fee, which includes a one year warranty. Some users affected by the red ring of death have found ways to repair their own consoles, but this voids Microsoft's warranty. [26][27][28][29][26] Gamestop and EB Games have stopped selling their Product Replacement Plan for the Xbox 360. [30]


E74
The Xbox 360, including the newer models, also suffers from the E74 error. The lower-right quadrant of the Ring of Light on the front of the Xbox 360 console will flash red and you receive an error code and message in multiple languages: "E74 System Error. Contact Xbox Customer Support". The error is caused when there's a problem with video, either because the A/V cable used is broken, or what's even worse, when Ana, the Xbox 360 hardware scaler chip is damaged. The problem is already widespread [31] and Microsoft is looking into it.

Reported symptoms of a pending E74 error include a "snowy" appearance to backgrounds and environments while in-game. 

Jasper chipset
As of October 2008, a new motherboard configuration called "Jasper," which uses a 65nm CPU and a 65nm GPU, is used in the newer manufactured Xbox 360 models. Because this new motherboard configuration is said to produce less heat, it might have a positive effect on the failure rate. The "Jasper" consoles require less power to run. They come with a 150W power brick that has a redesigned plug that will only plug into Jasper consoles. However, some early Jasper packages shipped with 175W power bricks, apparently left over from the Falcon boards. The Jasper console's power connector accepts any of the three Xbox 360 power bricks (203W, 175W, and 150W) while the redesigned brick is incompatible with older consoles. It has been noted that Arcade packages with Jasper motherboards have 256 MB built in flash memory instead of the 16 MB memory from previous models, which many people believe is for the installation of the New Xbox Experience. The remaining space can also be used to save games and other content. Premium consoles using the Jasper motherboard do not appear to contain this upgraded flash memory. Exact figures on any drop in the failure rate are not available, however.[citation needed]

Jasper boards can be identified by their power rating, as they use 12.1 amps on the 12 volt line. Falcon boards used 14.2 amps and original Xenon and Zephyr boards used 16.5 amps. The amp rating can be found on the label on the back of the console and is a good way to identify a Jasper before you buy it. The ".1A" from "12.1A" may be visible through the packaging cutout on a new console without opening the box, identifying if the console is indeed a Jasper or not.


"New Xbox Experience" update issues
On November 19th 2008, Microsoft released the "New Xbox Experience" (NXE). This update provided streaming Netflix capability and avatars; however, some users have reported the update has caused their consoles to not properly read optical media.[32] Others have reported that the update has disabled audio through HDMI connections.[33] Microsoft has yet to offer a fix to this issue other than stating that they are "aware that a handful of Xbox LIVE users are experiencing audio issues, and are diligently monitoring this issue and working towards a solution."[34] Also, the new party system has occasionally caused party members to spontaneously disconnect. For some users, the avatars for friends on the dashboard take an extensive amount of time to load. Adding to that, some users can experience inability to join anything. Usually, It is blamed on Networking. But quite a few Xbox Live users, after the NXE update, couldn't join Parties, Chats or Games, for several days.[citation needed]

Microsoft released a patch on February 3, 2009 for the HDMI audio issues. [35] However, the audio patch caused problems for all chipsets, including Jasper, with users experiencing the RROD and E74 errors. [36] [37]


----------



## sweetdreamer

thats a lot of reading,is there going to be a test on this later teacher :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2009, 05:50 PM~13140020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking for "PAKALOLO'S".


----------



## old low&slo

mr bigg's posting about the red ring solved is interesting because
my sons 360 started freezing first then stopped alltogether.
when I talked to them they knew by the serial number when it was made
and it was way out of warranty and they fixed it anyways.

it was a pain to ship it and all but they stood behind it and fixed it free
and it seems to be fine now. so I cant say anything bad about that.

I think they were in a hurry to get it on the market because wasn't playstation2
coming out then????

are there any problems like these with playstation 3 ????????


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 1 2009, 11:57 AM~13144448
> *mr bigg's posting about the red ring solved is interesting because
> my sons 360 started freezing first then stopped alltogether.
> when I talked to them they knew by the serial number when it was made
> and it was way out of warranty and they fixed it anyways.
> 
> it was a pain to ship it and all but they stood behind it and fixed it free
> and it seems to be fine now. so I cant say anything bad about that.
> 
> I think they were in a hurry to get it on the market because wasn't playstation2
> coming out then????
> 
> are there any problems like these with playstation 3  ????????
> *


oh yeah its called thew yellow light of death and people have been having problems with hdmi cables and resolutions aka the "the bar effect"


----------



## OneLowBull

heres a tape you guys should look into i have it and its great its a cheaper version of tamiya
http://www.shurtape.com/Default.aspx?TabId...3&DisplayType=1


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 1 2009, 11:22 AM~13144559
> *heres a tape you guys should look into i have it and its great its a cheaper version of tamiya
> http://www.shurtape.com/Default.aspx?TabId...3&DisplayType=1
> *


Looks good, wish they sold it already in different widths.


----------



## Tonioseven

Bare Metal Foil: over or under clear? Your reasons? Thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

under, to keep it from peeling off after time, it locks it in.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 1 2009, 02:24 PM~13144890
> *under, to keep it from peeling off after time, it locks it in.
> *


----------



## OneLowBull

under for the same reason


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 1 2009, 12:21 PM~13144868
> *Bare Metal Foil: over or under clear? Your reasons? Thanks
> *


Under.


----------



## mademan

holy shit!!

all american resin 78 LTD 4 door


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks fellas. Under it is.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2009, 02:38 PM~13145720
> *holy shit!!
> 
> all american resin 78 LTD 4 door
> *


not a bad combo


----------



## just_a-doodz

What ever happened to the D.T.D.T. guys?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2009, 02:38 PM~13145720
> *holy shit!!
> 
> all american resin 78 LTD 4 door
> *


isn't that 5.0 man here? The seller is Dwayne and that's what he's hit me up as. 4 years of bugging me for the 78 and he gets one and sells it?


----------



## Siim123

About BMF: It should look better ON clear coat, but other way its protected UNDER coat.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 1 2009, 04:56 PM~13145841
> *isn't that 5.0 man here?  The seller is Dwayne and that's what he's hit me up as.  4 years of bugging me for the 78 and he gets one and sells it?
> *



this may or may not matter to anyone but 5.0 is full of shit ! 

i held a $25.00 Twinn learner Cutty for 5.0 for over a year ! he pmed last week about it asking if i was still holding ! 

and also to add may be in dec it was that he posted up what looks to be the same pics of the ltd on the box and TOM firefly ! Ask if it was for sale ! 

he said he didn't have a kit just a pics ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=453321&hl=

Tom wants the kits to build like his 1:1 !

Look it's at 700.00 YEA RIGHT ! honsetly this looks to be a fuckin scam to me ! Maybe i'm wrong but i know for a fact that TOM offered $200.00 for the resin and was told that it was only pics he had being shared not the kit ! 

If your holdin shit like this for lets say 14 yrs as describe then why was he up BIG POPPAS ass looking for 1 and why would it take a fuckin year to get $25.00 scraped up for a cutty ?
*
SEEM LIKE A BULLSHIT SCAM TO ME ! *


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2009, 03:13 PM~13145916
> *this  may  or  may  not  matter  to  anyone  but  5.0  is  full  of  shit !
> 
> i  held  a  $25.00  Twinn  learner  Cutty  for  5.0  for  over  a  year !  he  pmed  last  week  about  it  asking  if i  was  still  holding !
> 
> and  also  to  add  may be  in  dec  it  was that  he  posted  up  what  looks  to  be  the  same  pics  of  the  ltd  on the  box    and  TOM  firefly !  Ask if  it  was  for  sale  !
> 
> he  said  he  didn't  have  a kit  just  a  pics !
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=453321&hl=
> 
> Tom  wants the  kits    to  build  like  his  1:1  !
> 
> Look  it's  at  700.00    YEA  RIGHT  !    honsetly  this  looks  to  be  a  fuckin  scam    to  me  !  Maybe  i'm  wrong    but  i  know    for  a  fact  that  TOM    offered  $200.00  for the  resin    and  was told  that  it  was  only  pics  he  had  being  shared  not the  kit !
> 
> If  your  holdin  shit  like this  for  lets  say  14 yrs  as  describe  then  why  was  he  up  BIG  POPPAS  ass  looking  for  1  and  why  would  it  take a  fuckin  year  to  get  $25.00  scraped  up  for  a  cutty ?
> 
> SEEM  LIKE  A  BULLSHIT  SCAM  TO  ME !
> *


he offered me 600 for my 71 olds 88 too. The guy's weird


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 1 2009, 12:21 PM~13144868
> *Bare Metal Foil: over or under clear? Your reasons? Thanks
> *


I always put mine on top of the clear, makes it look more realistic. Putting it under the paint does protect it, but not enough for me to sacrifice it looking more realistic. When you put it under the clear, it looks too much like it is part of the paint. When you put it on top of the clear it looks more seperated from the paint, thus more realistic.

I'm not trying to knock those that do put it under clear, I'm just saying that the results I got when I tried it under the clear, just didn't look right to me. The way I see it, on a 1:1 car, the chrome trim is on top of the paint, so that's why I like to put the BMF on TOP of the clear.


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## mcloven

Three contractors are bidding to fix a broken fence at the White House. One is from Chicago, another from Tennessee, and the third from Minnesota.
All three go with a White House official to exam the fence.
The Minnesota contractor takes out a tape measure and does some measuring, then works some figures with a pencil." Well he says, "I figure the job will run about $900. $400 hundred for materials, $400 for my crew and $100 profit for me."
The Tennessee contractor also does some measuring and figuring, then says, "I can do this job for $700. $300 for materials, $300 for my crew and $100 profit for me."
The Chicago contractor doesn't measure or figure, but leans over to the White House official and whispers, $2,700."
The official incredulous, says, "You did not even measure like the other guys! How did you come up with such a high figure?"
The Chicago contractor whispers back, "$1000 for me, $1000 for you, and we hire the guy from Tennessee to fix the fence."
"Done!" replies the government official.
And that, my friends, is how the new stimulus will work.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 1 2009, 06:55 PM~13146953
> *Three contractors are bidding to fix a broken fence at the White House. One is from Chicago, another from Tennessee, and the third from Minnesota.
> All three go with a White House official to exam the fence.
> The Minnesota contractor takes out a tape measure and does some measuring, then works some figures with a pencil." Well he says, "I figure the job will run about $900. $400 hundred for materials, $400 for my crew and $100 profit for me."
> The Tennessee contractor also does some measuring and figuring, then says, "I can do this job for $700. $300 for materials, $300 for my crew and $100 profit for me."
> The Chicago contractor doesn't measure or figure, but leans over to the White House official and whispers, $2,700."
> The official incredulous, says, "You did not even measure like the other guys! How did you come up with such a high figure?"
> The Chicago contractor whispers back, "$1000 for me, $1000 for you, and we hire the guy from Tennessee to fix the fence."
> "Done!" replies the government official.
> And that, my friends, is how the new stimulus will work.
> *


 :roflmao: yup thats how chicago works


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 1 2009, 05:55 PM~13146953
> *Three contractors are bidding to fix a broken fence at the White House. One is from Chicago, another from Tennessee, and the third from Minnesota.
> All three go with a White House official to exam the fence.
> The Minnesota contractor takes out a tape measure and does some measuring, then works some figures with a pencil." Well he says, "I figure the job will run about $900. $400 hundred for materials, $400 for my crew and $100 profit for me."
> The Tennessee contractor also does some measuring and figuring, then says, "I can do this job for $700. $300 for materials, $300 for my crew and $100 profit for me."
> The Chicago contractor doesn't measure or figure, but leans over to the White House official and whispers, $2,700."
> The official incredulous, says, "You did not even measure like the other guys! How did you come up with such a high figure?"
> The Chicago contractor whispers back, "$1000 for me, $1000 for you, and we hire the guy from Tennessee to fix the fence."
> "Done!" replies the government official.
> And that, my friends, is how the new stimulus will work.
> *



Oh shit this had me laughing my ass off
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

What's the speed limit of sex?
68 because at 69 you have to turn around.


----------



## sweetdreamer




----------



## Siim123

Have a little question:
What technical differences does 64 Impala SS and non-SS have? I know about exterior and interior, but I want to know about engines and transmission.

Thanks.


----------



## raystrey

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sid=p2759.l1259


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Am I the only damn member from South Carolina?A Lot of people from Cali.,Florida,North West....etc. etc.If you live in the S.C.,Western N.C. or in Norhtern Georgia....Post up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 2 2009, 03:47 PM~13157333
> *Am I the only damn member from South Carolina?A Lot of people from Cali.,Florida,North West....etc. etc.If you live in the S.C.,Western N.C. or in Norhtern Georgia....Post up.
> *


85 biarittz is from NC.... go visit him and get him back into building :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 2 2009, 07:47 PM~13157333
> *Am I the only damn member from South Carolina?A Lot of people from Cali.,Florida,North West....etc. etc.If you live in the S.C.,Western N.C. or in Norhtern Georgia....Post up.
> *


for a while i thought it was just me and pigeon building lolo models in chicago


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 2 2009, 02:48 PM~13154246
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sid=p2759.l1259
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 2 2009, 08:57 PM~13157456
> *85 biarittz is from NC.... go visit him and get him back into building  :biggrin:
> *



:| :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

One for the V.I.P. style fans...Long ass video but bad-ass.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEFOk-QixCM&feature=related

Another President....Older though
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okwg_mSrx1I&feature=related


----------



## Tonioseven

V.I.P. for that ass...









































































Cincinnati represent!


----------



## youcantfademe

L4m3YRRfyM4&

about 8 minutes in :cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 2 2009, 11:33 PM~13159547
> *V.I.P. for that ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cincinnati represent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trust me man....Ive seen your V.I.P. builds and they are nice.Ive got a couple of those Lexus Kits coming....After my foot lets me do some shit...LOL.


----------



## Moze

Those are some nice builds Tonioseven! I need to get my hands on one of those 1st gen GS300 kits!








^^Probably do something close to this ^^


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2! :cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Any of the California homies have pics of the infamous Pegasus Store?Ive never been to Cali. (prolly never will) and Id like to see the store.Inside pics would also be nice.If you guys can...POST UP!!.Thanx in advance.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

https://www.megahobby.com/index.asp


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 3 2009, 12:33 AM~13159547
> *V.I.P. for that ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cincinnati represent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah the "NATI"----nice


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCnaAtS8nc


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 3 2009, 05:01 PM~13168457
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCnaAtS8nc
> *


thats its own cadllac commercial right there


----------



## MTX686




----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHrUqxKeQ-c



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ucb5_jOM6k


----------



## OneLowBull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMFj0sWpIAI


----------



## OneLowBull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uNVT1sj2zo


----------



## OneLowBull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPOCRRJw4gs


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRwz65vKHiU


----------



## lowridermodels

SPIKEKID THAT CAR IS LOOKIN SWEET!


----------



## spikekid999

thanks mark


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

does anybody know what these look like outta the box any pics??? or have you ever seen these


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 3 2009, 06:59 PM~13169844
> *does anybody know what these look like outta the box any pics??? or have you ever seen these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the expands suck


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 3 2009, 06:59 PM~13169844
> *does anybody know what these look like outta the box any pics??? or have you ever seen these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The expands are not chrome, a little undersized, and the tires suck. 

The profounds.. Skip the fujimi ones and go with the aoshima ones. there alot nicer..


----------



## just_a-doodz

Little inspiration for you boyz...

















I think this mo-fo is bad!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 3 2009, 06:12 PM~13170629
> *Little inspiration for you boyz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this mo-fo is bad!!!
> *


THATS BAD ASS!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999

heres one for MADEMAN


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 3 2009, 09:10 PM~13171248
> *heres one for MADEMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MS13 cat says "MS13 cat approves"*


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 3 2009, 09:10 PM~13171248
> *heres one for MADEMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


travis barkers `66!! fucking sexy. im dealing on a 1:1 66 coupe right now!!


----------



## MTX686

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I

:uh:


----------



## MTX686

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuUiMAk0rM8

Wow


----------



## just_a-doodz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plz8mWCRu7c


----------



## spikekid999

A 'heads up' for those of you who may be regular Home Depot customers. This one caught me by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. 

Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends. 

Here's how the scam works: 

Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are packing your shopping bags into the trunk. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their boobs almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look. When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask you for a ride to McDonalds. 

You agree and they get in the back-seat. On the way to McDonalds, they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet. 

I had my wallet stolen January 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th & 29th. Also February 1st, 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th, three times last Saturday and very likely again this upcoming weekend. 

So tell your friends to be careful. 

P. S. Wal-Mart (right next to Home Depot on 192nd Ave) has wallets on sale for 2.99 each.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I OFF LINE FOR A WHILE WHY I DO ANOTHER TECH TIP SO ALL YOU DIP SHITS COME OUT OF HIDING AND GET YOUR AIR TIME IN CAUSE I SHUT UN IT DOWN IN A FEW HOURS!


----------



## southside groovin

any1 ever been wrongfully accused of shoplifting at a store youve spent LOTS of money in?

what actions could i or should i take?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Mar 4 2009, 11:16 PM~13184234
> *any1 ever been wrongfully accused of shoplifting at a store youve spent LOTS of money in?
> 
> what actions could i or should i take?
> *




go straight to a lawyer bro!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Mar 4 2009, 07:16 PM~13184234
> *any1 ever been wrongfully accused of shoplifting at a store youve spent LOTS of money in?
> 
> what actions could i or should i take?
> *


What are the details of how exactly you were wrongfully accused? 
- Police were called and you were arrested
- the manager suspected you and kicked you out of the business
- an employee told you something
- another customer said you were being watched
- you felt like you were being watched and eye balled
- ?


----------



## mcloven

my choices of futre cars 







1000







buick 1600







the imp is 2500 
any suggestions


----------



## OneLowBull

if you want the car to run forever get the buick if it has the 4 cylinder


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 5 2009, 05:48 PM~13194429
> *my choices of  futre cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutty 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the imp is 2500
> any suggestions
> *


wheres the imp and cutty?! :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

you know my answer,,, IMPERIAL!!


----------



## mcloven

i know but i kinda like the imp but thats the most expensive one 
any ways i went gun shopping with my dads freind he got me this








i got it for putting a new front door in and setting his hardwood floor down


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 5 2009, 06:59 PM~13194548
> *i know but i kinda like the imp but thats the most expensive one
> any ways i went gun shopping with my dads freind he got me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got it for putting a new front door in and setting his hardwood floor down
> *


and if it breaks its gonna cost you and take time to find the parts. the imp is more of a sunday driver compared to the latter


----------



## mcloven

good point

bring the pic of the tommy gun to the next page 
i went gun shopping with my dads freind he got me this








i got it for putting a new front door in and setting his hardwood floor down


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 5 2009, 06:56 PM~13194513
> *wheres the imp and cutty?!  :dunno:
> *


Imperials are sometimes called Imps, theres a cutty there just not a G(arbage) body


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

the impala looks stripped you need alot of time on that bitch


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 5 2009, 07:07 PM~13194609
> *the impala looks stripped you need alot of time on that bitch
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 5 2009, 06:05 PM~13194595
> *Imperials are sometimes called Imps, theres a cutty there just not a G(arbage) body
> *


 :nono: that is a buick centry in the pic! same car as cutty but a bit differant and that other car isnt anything like an imp!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 5 2009, 07:10 PM~13194652
> *car isnt anything like an imp!
> *


people should really stop riding chevrolets nuts


----------



## mcloven

dos any one every look at my build post come on guys look and leave comments and tips


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 5 2009, 07:48 PM~13194429
> *my choices of  futre cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buick 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the imp is 2500
> any suggestions
> *












:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## undead white boy

found a site that sells hearses great referance pics in there.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...DN%26start%3D21


----------



## mademan

sup everyone? I got called in for a night shift..... so im chillin here watching -Goodfellows- eating a toasted turkey Bacon sub from Tim hortons, sippin on a double double.

nights be boring as hell!! if I could bring a model to work on... you better believe I would!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Blood In Blood Out


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 4 2009, 07:27 PM~13183510
> *A 'heads up' for those of you who may be regular Home Depot customers. This one caught me by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping.
> 
> Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.
> 
> Here's how the scam works:
> 
> Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are packing your shopping bags into the trunk. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their boobs almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look. When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask you for a ride to McDonalds.
> 
> You agree and they get in the back-seat. On the way to McDonalds, they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.
> 
> I had my wallet stolen January 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th & 29th. Also February 1st, 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th, three times last Saturday and very likely again this upcoming weekend.
> 
> So tell your friends to be careful.
> 
> P. S. Wal-Mart (right next to Home Depot on 192nd Ave) has wallets on sale for 2.99 each.
> *


Man that sucks . I know your young , but how stupid could you be to let it happen so manny times. I would think you would have figured it out after the tenth or so time.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 6 2009, 01:40 PM~13200944
> *Man that sucks . I know your young , but how stupid could you be to let it happen so manny times. I would think you would have figured it out after the tenth or so time.
> *





man please tell me your not serious????............... read that again............. its a joke


----------



## DA_SQUID

gettin down with the kandy

gettin ready to hit texas up once again
for 09'
View My Video
:thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 7 2009, 03:28 PM~13210009
> *gettin down with the kandy
> 
> gettin ready to hit texas up once again
> for 09'
> View My Video
> :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:
> *


its cool to see you doing your own work !just remember on the larger items you candy you have to do it even and at the same time or your get dark lines due to build up in 1 area and not the other !

in the video it shows you go back a frouth to spary spots on the finders ! on a larger item it would be way more noticeable ! 

and remember to lock your wrist ! move your self around your work ! ont just your hand ! it will help keep the paint flow even ! 

looks like a nice bike about to hit TEXAS ! I like the 5 spoke wire wheel's ! They chrome or gold ?


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## undead white boy

Hell yha i was just playing call of duty 5 on the nazi zombie level with my neighbor and we got to level 22 then the zombies mobbed us and we died LOL.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lowrider show in Riverside, California (pictures courtesy of Albert Wallace) 

http://public.fotki.com/AlbertWallace/show...owrider-show-1/


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by truscale+Mar 6 2009, 12:40 PM~13200944-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man that sucks . I know your young , but how stupid could you be to let it happen so manny times. I would think you would have figured it out after the tenth or so time.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <[email protected]_@Mar 6 2009, 01:02 PM~13201133
> *man please tell me your not serious????............... read that again............. its a joke
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 6 2009, 10:40 AM~13200944
> *Man that sucks . I know your young , but how stupid could you be to let it happen so manny times. I would think you would have figured it out after the tenth or so time.
> *


*FAIL!* :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## spikekid999

*ROOTBEER FLOAT *


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2009, 10:32 PM~13220167
> *ROOTBEER FLOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HaHA!!!!!Same color as my Charger damn copy-cat....J/K.Lemme know if/when and what type of clear you use.Ive only got Testors one coat clear and Folkart...I dont really want to wait a friggin month to dry (Folkart) and I cant get Testors to really shine...I need some help.Looks good so far though.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 8 2009, 10:05 PM~13219822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool Hotweel.New Bluebird?


----------



## spikekid999

im gonna use the folkart clear on it, that the only clear ive been using cuz ive had good results with it.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2009, 10:39 PM~13220259
> *im gonna use the folkart clear on it, that the only clear ive been using cuz ive had good results with it.
> *


Could you PLEEEZE tell me your method for using it?I mean everything....Do you wetsand....how many coats....how long in-between...the whole deal...If you dont want to post in here (even though I think plenty of people would like to hear about it) p.m. me...Thanks.


----------



## spikekid999

i just spray one coat and let it dry under my lamp on the computer desk n call it good lol


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2009, 10:59 PM~13220473
> *i just spray one coat and let it dry under my lamp on the computer desk n call it good lol
> *


Now wait one doggone minute....CNDYBLU says it takes foevah to dry...So whats the real deal?And how do you keep dust off it?


----------



## spikekid999

thats why i put it under my lamp, its like a heat lamp you use for plants. and i just dont sand when its dryin lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i spray mine thick...thats why mine takes forever, when you spray it thin u get faster results.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Mar 8 2009, 11:07 PM~13220568-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i put it under my lamp, its like a heat lamp you use for plants. and i just dont sand when its dryin lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 8 2009, 11:08 PM~13220570
> *i spray mine thick...thats why mine takes forever, when you spray it thin u get faster results.
> *


DAMN you 2....LOL...I want to try this crap but shit.Hmmm...I might just say phuck it.


----------



## spikekid999

heres how i let my shit dry


----------



## just_a-doodz

Mmmmmmmmm...COLD....Beer.YES its cheap....but damn if it doesnt fit the bill!!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2009, 02:49 PM~13210143
> *its  cool  to  see you  doing  your  own  work  !just  remember  on the  larger  items  you  candy  you  have to  do it  even  and  at the  same time  or  your  get  dark  lines  due  to    build  up  in  1  area  and  not  the  other  !
> 
> in the  video  it  shows  you  go  back a  frouth  to  spary  spots  on the  finders !  on a  larger  item  it  would  be  way  more  noticeable  !
> 
> and  remember  to  lock  your  wrist  !  move  your  self  around  your  work !  ont  just  your  hand !  it  will  help  keep  the  paint  flow  even !
> 
> looks  like  a  nice  bike  about to  hit  TEXAS !  I  like the  5  spoke  wire  wheel's !  They    chrome  or  gold  ?
> *


 :cheesy: 
thanks. :yes: i was a little scared cuz i only had a pint of the candy and i had to cover both rim dishes, and both fenders. i think if i would have had more kandy i would have done better. 
i thought i was suppose to lock my wrist and just flow with what im spraying :dunno: or what do you mean by lock your wrist??

thx. i have 2 sets. my other set is candy necterine (orange) and there the same kind as these. execpt the spoke pattern is different. it has the same amount of spokes just more seperate. 
there chrome by the way


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 9 2009, 09:46 AM~13223359
> *:cheesy:
> thanks. :yes: i was a little scared cuz i only had a pint of the candy and i had to cover both rim dishes, and both fenders. i think if i would have had more kandy i would have done better.
> i thought i was suppose to lock my wrist and just flow with what im spraying :dunno: or what do you mean by lock your wrist??
> 
> thx. i have 2 sets. my other set is candy necterine (orange) and there the same kind as these. execpt the spoke pattern is different. it has the same amount of spokes just more seperate.
> there chrome by the way
> *


what kinda candy was that? just apple red? i gotta get me some o that.. it is hok right?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 9 2009, 09:54 AM~13223424
> *what kinda candy was that? just apple red? i gotta get me some o that.. it is hok right?
> *


It's car paint btw
CAndy brandywine. Umm noT sure on what brand but it's not hok.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dang i gotta get me some..where u get it?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 9 2009, 02:02 PM~13225515
> *dang i gotta get me some..where u get it?
> *


Local paint shop


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 8 2009, 09:39 PM~13220252
> *Cool Hotweel.New Bluebird?
> *


yup i think i got 20 of them


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 9 2009, 07:51 PM~13228699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




man i like this!! i might have to build this!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

*Training Day Chrysler*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 9 2009, 07:53 PM~13228729
> *man i like this!! i might have to build this!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


haha not if i do first i got a charger right here lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2009, 09:59 PM~13228813
> *Training Day Chrysler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you need a sunroof, and all chrome spokes


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 9 2009, 03:51 PM~13228699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was lookin at this pic thinkin somethings not right..... don't got the stock side trim.... i think it needs a 2-tone or the trim


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 9 2009, 11:46 PM~13230381
> *i was lookin at this pic thinkin somethings not right..... don't got the stock side trim.... i think it needs a 2-tone or the trim
> *


I like it without the trim. It all flows together nicely.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

is anyone going to cast the bazooka bass tube from the impala street machine kit ????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 9 2009, 10:46 PM~13230381
> *i was lookin at this pic thinkin somethings not right..... don't got the stock side trim.... i think it needs a 2-tone or the trim
> *


I BELIVE THATS A 52 AND THEY DIDN'T HAVE THE DELUXE CHROME PACKAGE LIKE THE 49 AND 51's~

HE'S RUNNING STANDERS ON THE REAR CAUSE THE AXLES ON THEM ARE TO WIDE TO ROLL REVERSED !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 10 2009, 04:18 AM~13233719
> *is anyone going to cast the bazooka bass tube from the impala street machine kit ????
> *


where can i get a couple


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 10 2009, 04:35 AM~13233738
> *I  BELIVE  THATS  A  52  AND  THEY  DIDN'T  HAVE THE  DELUXE  CHROME  PACKAGE  LIKE THE  49 AND  51's~
> 
> HE'S  RUNNING  STANDERS  ON  THE  REAR  CAUSE  THE  AXLES  ON THEM  ARE  TO  WIDE  TO  ROLL  REVERSED  !
> *


i wonder if he got 13x6 reverse on rear , if that would work


----------



## Tonioseven

More here...

Miami Photographer


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2009, 05:27 PM~13239224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crap now everyone is gonna build the car i planned on building i even got the decal kit from mikes speed shop. but wait no one has staggs


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 10 2009, 10:08 AM~13234750
> *i wonder if he got 13x6 reverse on rear , if that would work
> *


WELL YOU CAN ASK JOKER808 IF YOU GUYS DON'T BELIVE ME BUT IN THE EARLY 90'S I HELP BUILD 2 41 AND A 52 FOR THE PRES. BUT WE COULD NEVER GET A REVERSE SET ON THESE BOMBS AND HAVE NO RUBBING ISSUES UNLESS WE NARROWED THE REAR END !


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/60s-JOHAN-HEAVENLY-HEA...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 10 2009, 06:30 PM~13239256
> *crap now everyone is gonna build the car i planned on building i even got the decal kit from mikes speed shop. but wait no one has staggs
> *


i got some homie..


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 10 2009, 06:28 PM~13240046
> *i got some homie..
> *


i got some casted


----------



## [email protected]

was there ever a 64 chevelle malibu made?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2009, 07:53 PM~13240298
> *was there ever a 64 chevelle malibu made?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1964-'64-CHEVY...211143010r31007


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2009, 09:06 PM~13240478
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1964-'64-CHEVY...211143010r31007
> *





thanks bro, 

anybody know if there was a resin made?


----------



## Tonioseven

Check under "Chevrolet"


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 4 2009, 09:56 PM~13184952
> *What are the details of how exactly you were wrongfully accused?
> - Police were called and you were arrested
> - the manager suspected you and kicked you out of the business
> - an employee told you something
> - another customer said you were being watched
> - you felt like you were being watched and eye balled
> - ?
> *


sorry it took so long to respond, i havent been online much lately. 

basically i went into an auto parts store down the street from my house that i have been shopping at for many years. was in the sandpaper/paint aisle looking for some emery cloth with a friend of mine. employee was straightening up a fixture with her back turned to us about 5 feet away. i picked up an assorted pack and stuck my finger in the back of the package to feel the grit of the fine piece and then told my friend to do the same to see if it would work for what we were trying to do. keep in mind we never opened the pack or pulled the emery cloth out of the package. well the girl gets up and walks by just as he is sticking his finger in the package. she gives us a go to hell look and then walks off. i decided to buy the emery cloth so i kept the pack i had and turned around to look at the car stereo shit. she walked back by and never said a thing.

so i got everything i needed and got ready to leave so we went and found my wife and walked up to he cashier. night manager and the girl were the only 1s working that noght and the night manager checked us out. i paid for the emery cloth and another item i was buying and then stepped back to wait for my wife to pay for what she was getting. as soon as i stepped back, the manager walked off (leaving my wife standing there waiting) and the girl walked up and asked what i did with the pack of sandpaper i opened. conversation went like this:

girl- hey what happened to that sandpaper you opened up?
me- i didnt open it up
girl- oh so i guess im just seein shit then huh?
me- i bought the sandpaper. its right here (pulled it out of my bag to show her)
my wife- you just lost a customer (and threw her shit down on the counter
girl- whatever bitch have a nice night
my wife- you too dumb ass bitch. gets ur facts straight b4 you accuse people of shit they didnt do....

and then we walked out. called the main store manager the next day (who ive known for years) and he says that they dont have cameras and he cant do anything about it b/c there was now way to prove she was in the wrong. only thing he was mad about was the night manager walking away while all this was goin on.

sorry for the long post it just pissed me off. i dont wanna go in there anymore b/c i feel embarrased, and it sucks b/c ive dealt with these people for years to the point where i go in there look up and pull my own parts, look up my own warranties, etc. and now ive got to go to the store down the street who arent as personable as these people were..........


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Mar 10 2009, 06:55 PM~13241296
> *sorry it took so long to respond, i havent been online much lately.
> 
> basically i went into an auto parts store down the street from my house that i have been shopping at for many years. was in the sandpaper/paint aisle looking for some emery cloth with a friend of mine. employee was straightening up a fixture with her back turned to us about 5 feet away. i picked up an assorted pack and stuck my finger in the back of the package to feel the grit of the fine piece and then told my friend to do the same to see if it would work for what we were trying to do. keep in mind we never opened the pack or pulled the emery cloth out of the package. well the girl gets up and walks by just as he is sticking his finger in the package. she gives us a go to hell look and then walks off. i decided to buy the emery cloth so i kept the pack i had and turned around to look at the car stereo shit. she walked back by and never said a thing.
> 
> so i got everything i needed and got ready to leave so we went and found my wife and walked up to he cashier. night manager and the girl were the only 1s working that noght and the night manager checked us out. i paid for the emery cloth and another item i was buying and then stepped back to wait for my wife to pay for what she was getting. as soon as i stepped back, the manager walked off (leaving my wife standing there waiting) and the girl walked up and asked what i did with the pack of sandpaper i opened. conversation went like this:
> 
> girl- hey what happened to that sandpaper you opened up?
> me- i didnt open it up
> girl- oh so i guess im just seein shit then huh?
> me- i bought the sandpaper. its right here (pulled it out of my bag to show her)
> my wife- you just lost a customer (and threw her shit down on the counter
> girl- whatever bitch have a nice night
> my wife- you too dumb ass bitch. gets ur facts straight b4 you accuse people of shit they didnt do....
> 
> and then we walked out. called the main store manager the next day (who ive known for years) and he says that they dont have cameras and he cant do anything about it b/c there was now way to prove she was in the wrong. only thing he was mad about was the night manager walking away while all this was goin on.
> 
> sorry for the long post it just pissed me off. i dont wanna go in there anymore b/c i feel embarrased, and it sucks b/c ive dealt with these people for years to the point where i go in there look up and pull my own parts, look up my own warranties, etc. and now ive got to go to the store down the street who arent as personable as these people were..........
> *


damn shitty deal....


----------



## southside groovin

lol in my mind i was beggin her to walk out so my wife could kick her ass. sucks too cuz shes kinda cute :ugh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2009, 09:35 PM~13240959
> *Check under "Chevrolet"
> 
> *




thanks bro  :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13230381
> *i was lookin at this pic thinkin somethings not right..... don't got the stock side trim.... i think it needs a 2-tone or the trim
> *


I was thinking the same thing. It's a 49 without the side trim.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*um high guys*


----------



## RIP Viejo

thought this was cool as hell... 1:1 of a 1:25 kit


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 11 2009, 11:25 AM~13246956
> *thought this was cool as hell... 1:1 of a 1:25 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's sweet as fuck. Anymore pics?


----------



## Project59

^^ I seen that before!!!

Hey can someone dig up the first layitlow Truck build off for me??? I went hunting but could not come up with it.


----------



## Tonioseven

I know _somebody_ here can use this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-Lot-15-Model-Spea...%3A1%7C294%3A50

or this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Wire-Rims-Co...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## mcloven

where is the bomb post


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 11 2009, 07:26 PM~13251848
> *I know somebody here can use this...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-Lot-15-Model-Spea...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> or this...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Wire-Rims-Co...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> *



thx homie took advantage of the first offer...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOWRIDERMODELS A.K.A MARKY MARK IS A WHOLE SELLER OF THESE ITEMS ! HE CAN GET YOU EVERYTHING IN BOTH AUCTIONS AND PROBLEY SAVE YOU YOU GUYS SOME HASSLE AND SOME SHIPPING COST !


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 11 2009, 07:39 PM~13251962
> *LOWRIDERMODELS  A.K.A MARKY  MARK  IS  A  WHOLE  SELLER  OF  THESE  ITEMS  !  HE CAN GET  YOU  EVERYTHING  IN  BOTH  AUCTIONS  AND  PROBLEY  SAVE YOU  YOU  GUYS  SOME  HASSLE  AND  SOME  SHIPPING  COST !
> *




yes he can.....i can agree...it was an impulse buy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 11 2009, 07:39 PM~13251962
> *LOWRIDERMODELS  A.K.A MARKY  MARK  IS  A  WHOLE  SELLER  OF  THESE  ITEMS  !  HE CAN GET  YOU  EVERYTHING  IN  BOTH  AUCTIONS  AND  PROBLEY  SAVE YOU  YOU  GUYS  SOME  HASSLE  AND  SOME  SHIPPING  COST !
> *


Cool! I may want one of those Continental kits eventually.


----------



## undead white boy

Well i put these in mademan's topic and hell may as well put them here as well.
Front(no parking lights)








Back(no parking lights)








Front(with parking lights)








Back(with parking lights)








Dome lights in the back

















Dome light(with camera flash)









White lights in the grill are strobes and when i put them on people get outta my way i guess they think im a cop or something LOL.More pics of my ride tomorrow  .


----------



## darkside customs

SHIT KEV, THATS REALLY BAD ASS!! NOT A BIG FAN OF NEONS UNDER A CAR, BUT YOU MADE THAT SHIT WORK FOR THIS!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2009, 09:54 PM~13255334
> *SHIT KEV, THATS REALLY BAD ASS!! NOT A BIG FAN OF NEONS UNDER A CAR, BUT YOU MADE THAT SHIT WORK FOR THIS!!
> *


X2


----------



## undead white boy

Thanks homies im gonna see if i can get some shots of the 2008 cadillac 6 door hearse at the mortuary that gave me mine.Hell maybe we can get some hearse casted up for a change LOL.


----------



## darkside customs

YOU GONNA PUT SOME SPOKES ON THAT HEARSE YOU GOT OR ROLL OG??


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2009, 10:14 PM~13255691
> *YOU GONNA PUT SOME SPOKES ON THAT HEARSE YOU GOT OR ROLL OG??
> *


Idk yet.I have a few ideas such as:juice it and put it on 13's,bag it and put it on 14's,bag it and keep the OG's on it<or bag it with some 20"s.No cash for that right now so i have alot of time to think about it.


----------



## MTX686

bag it on the stocks or 20s!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 11 2009, 10:36 PM~13255983
> *bag it on the stocks or 20s!
> *


IDK


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 11 2009, 11:20 PM~13255778
> *Idk yet.I have a few ideas such as:juice it and put it on 13's,bag it and put it on 14's,bag it and keep the OG's on it<or bag it with some 20"s.No cash for that right now so i have alot of time to think about it.*


quit buying models then!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 11 2009, 10:45 PM~13256077
> *quit buying models then!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


i know huh


----------



## darkside customs

20'S WOULD LOOK GOOD ON IT ALSO. JUST DONT DO IT UP LIKE SOMETHING OUTTA A DJ KHALED VID.


----------



## urjustamemory

I just found out that a girl that I graduated with models for http://www.thriftwares.com/

Here is a photo of Megan

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=46171232

In school she modeled a little for Old Navy and her twin sister modeled for The Gap.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LET ME ASK YOU THIS UNDEAD ! 

YOU SAY THAT RIDE IS YOUR OWN ! YET YOU HAVE TO HAVE PERMISSION TO ATTEND SHOWS AND TO MAKE IT EVEN MORE INTRESTING IS THAT YOU HAD GRANDMA TAKE YOU TO THE LAST CONTEST AND THE LEASH ON YOU WHILE YOU WERE THERE ! *" NO KEVIN WHERE GOING NOW " *


I STILL BELIVE YOUR FULL SHIT !


----------



## undead white boy

Heres the daytime pics.
front








landau bar decoration








side decoration








company that made it








casket bed








interior decoration(hand carved wood)








devider wall badge








Sub behind the front seat(same on passenger side)








Amp(hidden in a spare compartment still can't figure out what its for)








headunit in the glove box








back








engine









im trying to get pics of a 6 door 2008 caddy hearse that the mortition owns up the street.If anyone needs more pics for referance tell me and i'll get them  .


----------



## BODINE

ANYONE WANNA BUY ZELDA OR MARIO GALXIE FOR WII FOR 25.00 SHIPPED?

EACH OR 40.00 FOR BOTH


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 12 2009, 10:13 AM~13260013
> *Heres the daytime pics.
> front
> landau bar decoration
> side decoration
> company that made it
> casket bed
> interior decoration(hand carved wood)
> devider wall badge
> Sub behind the front seat(same on passenger side)
> Amp(hidden in a spare compartment still can't figure out what its for)
> headunit in the glove box
> back
> engine
> 
> im trying to get pics of a 6 door 2008 caddy hearse that the mortition owns up the street.If anyone needs more pics for referance tell me and i'll get them  .
> *


Thanks for posting the pictures. Very useful.


----------



## [email protected]

anyone ever have a root canal done?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 07:11 PM~13264104
> *anyone ever have a root canal done?
> *


get it pulled , much easier.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2009, 10:12 PM~13264115
> *get it pulled , much easier.....
> *




fawk that lol im not tryin to look like some crackhead lol i like my teeth :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

i was abe to loose a few back teeth wthout much problems....


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 07:15 PM~13264140
> *fawk that lol im not tryin to look like some crackhead lol i like my teeth :biggrin:
> *


Just Pull that fucker out. Don't be a Bitch.


----------



## BODINE

i had one not bad, cuz i got put to sleep


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2009, 10:17 PM~13264159
> *i was abe to loose a few back teeth wthout much problems....
> *




yup its on a molar too. 

im not tryin to lose any of my chickletts bro lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2009, 10:20 PM~13264209
> *Just Pull that fucker out. Don't be a Bitch.
> *




yea fawk that shit! lol how many teeth you missin? lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 12 2009, 10:21 PM~13264214
> *i had one not bad, cuz i got put to sleep
> *




did shit hurt after it was done?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 12 2009, 07:21 PM~13263601
> *ANYONE WANNA BUY ZELDA OR MARIO GALXIE FOR WII FOR 25.00 SHIPPED?
> 
> EACH OR 40.00 FOR BOTH
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 08:23 PM~13264261
> *did shit hurt after it was done?
> *


not bad just little sore , and of coarse they gave me some pain pills lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 09:11 PM~13264104
> *anyone ever have a root canal done?
> *



Yea sometimes it doesn't work and you lose the tooth anyway. But not really anymore painful than having a tooth pulled.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 12 2009, 10:38 PM~13264425
> *Yea sometimes it doesn't work and you lose the tooth anyway. But not really anymore painful than having a tooth pulled.
> *




 thats what i was lookin for, what to expect


----------



## Pokey

Just picked this up last Saturday. I haven't had a chance to wash it or take pics of it yet, so these are the pics of it I found on the dealer's web site.

As you can see in the pics it is fully loaded. The only option it does not have is OnStar, which I didn't want anyway.

the mileage was kind of high for an '08, 12,222. They were asking $16,499 for it, but I managed to get it for $12,500 out the door. The best part is, I saved up for it, so no payments. 

it is actually going to be my wife's car, once I "break it in" for her, then it's back to driving my trusty old bonneville to school. I haven't decided what I am going to do with the Grand Prix yet. I already have my Roadmaster in storage, and I don't really need four cars. Heck I don't really need three cars either, but I can't bring myself to part with the Roadmaster or the Bonneville.

Anyway, enough of the blah blah blah, here's the pics,





































I will get some better pics when I get a chance to clean it up.


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: they look kinda clean fixed up a little :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 12 2009, 11:13 PM~13267088
> *:thumbsup: they look kinda clean fixed up a little :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, but this one is staying stock. No job means no funds for custom shit.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 07:23 PM~13264243
> *yea fawk that shit! lol how many teeth you missin? lol
> *


Missing TWO, but its more to the back. I'm UGLY as fuck any way. So missing teeth is the LEAST of my problems.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2009, 11:31 PM~13267205
> *Missing TWO, but its more to the back. I'm UGLY as fuck any way. So missing teeth is the LEAST of my problems.
> *


x2.... im fat and furry..... not so much furry though since the haircut..... :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 12 2009, 11:31 PM~13267205
> *Missing TWO, but its more to the back. I'm UGLY as fuck any way. So missing teeth is the LEAST of my problems.
> *


Don't really matter if it's a molar anyway, I'm a sexy motherfucker, and I had one of my teeth pulled, and I'm still sexy as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2009, 05:53 PM~13240298
> *was there ever a 64 chevelle malibu made?
> *


I got 1 left. I had 3 of them, sold one, made one for my brother he has the real 1:1 64 malibu SS. and got one left. it's yellow.


----------



## youcantfademe

:0 10 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: youcantfademe, 85 biarittz, importmadness, ibuildweniblazeum, dodgerblue62, REGALHILOW, * LayItLow * , PlasticFabricator
garys here.... better be good.....


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 09:11 PM~13264104
> *anyone ever have a root canal done?
> *


hey jeff
yes had 2 done. they are not as bad as people say. just have to make sure
they numb you up good. some people like me can have a extra nerve in your tooth and they have to go to a little extra trouble to get you numbed up.
but if you have a good dentist or go to a specialist they can take care of you.
afterwards get a crown because the tooth will be dead and break apart
and you wont know it. just follow their instructions and you will be okay.
and yes keep the tooth with a crown because once you take out a tooth
the others around it will get loose and it will start the ball rolling and you could lose more.it takes about a hour and you wont feel anything, if you do let them know so they can numb you up more and some offer gas which is cool too.
hope this helps.


----------



## MTX686

Sorry pokey but thats an ass ugly car man. glad its for the lady! everyones gonna talk shit now to me but but sorry bro had to do it.... :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 13 2009, 01:58 AM~13267671
> *Sorry pokey but thats an ass ugly car man. glad its for the lady! everyones gonna talk shit now to me but but sorry bro had to do it.... :uh:
> *


It's cool. I knew when I bought it that people either love them or hate them. I never really liked them either, but my wife picked it out, and this was the best equipped vehicle I found in my price and mileage range.

I gotta say though, even though I started out not liking the HHR, now that I have driven it for a few days, I am really starting to like it. It's a very comfortable car for as small as it is. I do wish it had more power, but the 2.4 EcoTech is a good little engine, and it gets good MPG. 

I was also surprised at how much attention it gets. I figured it would blend in, since there are a shitload of HHRs around here, but people always stare at it (that could be positive or negative), and I have already had several people stop me in parking lots and ask me questions about it.


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 12 2009, 11:11 PM~13267064
> *Just picked this up last Saturday. I haven't had a chance to wash it or take pics of it yet, so these are the pics of it I found on the dealer's web site.
> 
> As you can see in the pics it is fully loaded. The only option it does not have is OnStar, which I didn't want anyway.
> 
> the mileage was kind of high for an '08, 12,222. They were asking $16,499 for it, but I managed to get it for $12,500 out the door. The best part is, I saved up for it, so no payments.
> 
> it is actually going to be my wife's car, once I "break it in" for her, then it's back to driving my trusty old bonneville to school. I haven't decided what I am going to do with the Grand Prix yet. I already have my Roadmaster in storage, and I don't really need four cars. Heck I don't really need three cars either, but I can't bring myself to part with the Roadmaster or the Bonneville.
> 
> Anyway, enough of the blah blah blah, here's the pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get some better pics when I get a chance to clean it up.
> *



nice mini van


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 13 2009, 08:07 AM~13268887
> *It's cool. I knew when I bought it that people either love them or hate them. I never really liked them either, but my wife picked it out, and this was the best equipped vehicle I found in my price and mileage range.
> 
> I gotta say though, even though I started out not liking the HHR, now that I have driven it for a few days, I am really starting to like it. It's a very comfortable car for as small as it is. I do wish it had more power, but the 2.4 EcoTech is a good little engine, and it gets good MPG.
> 
> I was also surprised at how much attention it gets. I figured it would blend in, since there are a shitload of HHRs around here, but people always stare at it (that could be positive or negative), and I have already had several people stop me in parking lots and ask me questions about it.
> *


 I dig them, always liked the retro look. I really like the ones that have the windows sealed up so it looks like a delivery.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 13 2009, 09:27 AM~13269785
> *I dig them, always liked the retro look.  I really like the ones that have the windows sealed up so it looks like a delivery.
> *


:yes: they need a set of hearse bars.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 13 2009, 09:27 AM~13269785
> *I dig them, always liked the retro look.  I really like the ones that have the windows sealed up so it looks like a delivery.
> *


They had a couple HHR Panels at the dealership where we bought ours, and I tried to talk her into getting one of them, but it wouldn't be practicle. She has a hard enough time backing up in a regular car, i can only imagine her trying to back up in one of those Panels with the HUGE blind spots.

Those HHR Panels are cool as hell though.


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## 408models

one of my favorite rides


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 04:45 PM~13273266
> *one of my favorite rides
> *



too bad its now a hopper in la somewhere but maldito was made from the sale of this car :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 13 2009, 04:29 PM~13273602
> *too bad its now a hopper in la somewhere but maldito was made from the sale of this car :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 13 2009, 05:49 PM~13273747
> *:angry:
> *



i miss seeing this car everyday is what im getting at


----------



## Tonioseven

Went to a car show today and saw this...


----------



## Bogyoke

nice. Is that gold striping?


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, he had it on the wheels too. I'll post more pics of it later on. This thing was CLEAN!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> Went to a car show today and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> this car is tight too originally from up here in sac.till itoo got traded away for a 64 :0


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## undead white boy

Ok i was looking up some 63 chevy longbed referance pics to draw up ideas for my 1:1 and found this beast.








How much HP would this thing have?And would it be even street legal?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 14 2009, 11:44 PM~13282752
> *Ok i was looking up some 63 chevy longbed referance pics to draw up ideas for my 1:1 and found this beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much HP would this thing have?And would it be even street legal?
> *




:uh: are you serious? street legal? FAWK NO! in some states a 3 inch cowl hood is illegal  so you do the math lol


----------



## undead white boy

Damn there went that idea LOL.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 14 2009, 09:44 PM~13282752
> *Ok i was looking up some 63 chevy longbed referance pics to draw up ideas for my 1:1 and found this beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much HP would this thing have?And would it be even street legal?
> *


more for looks than power


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## RIP Viejo

my ebay deal...16.00 been looking for one here but couldmnt find one..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 5 2009, 08:48 PM~13194429
> *my choices of  futre cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buick 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the imp is 2500
> any suggestions
> *


dude u do realize that last car is NOT an impala rite?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 14 2009, 11:58 PM~13282859
> *more for looks than power
> *




your probly right, i cant see the 2nd blower adding anymore power, because its doin the same thing as the bottom blower.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 14 2009, 09:16 PM~13282997
> *dude u do realize that last car is NOT an impala rite?
> *


IMPerial


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 14 2009, 11:16 PM~13282997
> *dude u do realize that last car is NOT an impala rite?
> *


_*IMP*_erial


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 14 2009, 08:04 PM~13282906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the detailed pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 14 2009, 11:16 PM~13282997
> *dude u do realize that last car is NOT an impala rite?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

saw this at bestbey last week :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## MTX686

Got this detail set for sale or trade! just missing 1 wire loomb for the spark plugs! Ill take 15 shipped(bought it for 18.99) or trade for some 1109s or mabey a kit. PM me please!


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 14 2009, 09:16 PM~13282997
> *dude u do realize that last car is NOT an impala rite?
> *


yes i know it is a imperial people call them imps in the derby world


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 15 2009, 07:52 AM~13284800
> *yes i know it is a imperial people call them imps in the derby world
> *


arent they banned from the derby world for being indestructible


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 14 2009, 09:42 PM~13283726
> *saw this at bestbey last week  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good timing on your part. Great footage.


----------



## mcloven

at some derbys ther banned others have a class just for imps


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 14 2009, 11:33 PM~13283125
> *Thanks for the detailed pics!  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem; get the resin from *twinn* and you're all set!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 any of my fellow builders own a 91-96 impala/caprice? i need a few reference pics!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2009, 04:42 PM~13287291
> *:0 any of my fellow builders own a 91-96 impala/caprice? i need a few reference pics!
> *


Not mine but a source of good reference pictures...

1996...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318



1995...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318


1994...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2009, 02:42 PM~13287291
> *:0 any of my fellow builders own a 91-96 impala/caprice? i need a few reference pics!
> *


pics of what?


----------



## BODINE

193 guests, 387 members 54 anonymous members
chrias, EMPIRE CUSTOMS, Low_Ski_13, rob83regal, Nikkisupremelady, leo161, bigshod, jbkawai, SWIPH, CHOSEN101, CANDY_LOW23, Bay89, ReyRey, marquez 38, vintage1976, 94 fleet, Breakemoffn619, impalaluv, PORK CHOP, chevyman, elcampo bigmike, babybluelack, legacylac, skan91, YounG LuX, T-Guns, nobueno, topdog, BUICK RYDIN HIGH, 81.7.TX., BODINE, San Jo 64 SS, -{94dimepiece}-, Cadillac Heaven, phatras, shrekinacutty, djsire, PEPSI_559, phkntkn, JUSTDEEZ, Bounsir, 78Linc, grande64, rs style, cwplanet, Coast 2 Coast, ol urk, quintero76, 01lowlow, joker1, NuTtY_GuY78, Hobbychunt1, babie is nana 13, English, Pyrit, el amo, lealbros, squatted94, lowriderwiz, -SUPER62-, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, 43271, 509Rider, sweetnothings-65, 80GRAND, LOCO 78, THEBOXX, 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS, azteca de oro, 64rivi, LBC00, shorty rocks, PORT_CITY_RYDA, BUBBA-D, CADI LIFE, IMPALA JOHN, MRDRIFTER626, POISON 831, gayle21, west coast ridaz, doctahouse, 82 deville, 82gbody rider, loco's79, specialk11232, 78 Monte 4 Life, MR.QDOGG, 87luxcut, MalibuLou, iceman42776, tonyroller, MTX686, Lac-of-Respect, bro-ed, ICEE*63, worm1977, gangstaburban95, ss62vert, 509Lowrider, 92CADDY, 64sure, TECHNIQUES, 94Fleetwoodswangin, viejitocencoast, ~FULLTIMER~, 65impalasfounder, 65rivi, jojo67, 93candylac, LOSCALLES CAR CLUB, Johnny_mumbles, R.S.C.C JOHN, skyliner32, Nor. cali-lowlows, Tony46, chopperimpala, Ask Jeeves , cesar, REGAL81, freddylokz, 51 chevy, TOUCH OF GLASS, streetking, RIDDLER, surreymofo, JERRYCORTEZ, screwed up loco, huesone, killertrendz, m.c.88, vicmarcos, WA_TRD_83, groucho, 1SJESR, H-TOWN_ACE, Lord Goofy, BIGTITO64, Fine59Bel, crackers63, TRAFFIC 58, 76'_SCHWINN, Dozierman, DiamondzNPearlz, asphlat dancin 59, 187_Regal, papas041608, LatinLady602, WSL63, treyimpala, Mr_cutty_84, janglelang, ron08, timlemos, chilango1964, happy hoppy, BRODIE, BIGTONY, FallzTownRider, MR.CADILLAC, losgarage, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER, el cusco, walker32, vouges17, Temptation O*C, GREENLIGHT, balboa, cuttylicious86, luxuriousloc's, showlo94, Lee337, Texano85, johnnys121, streetsupraz, DUVAL'S HERO, KNOWN ASSOCIATE, Indio123, El raider, LuxuriouSMontreaL, 84solis, 59Impala, jbrazy, Black86Cutty, az71monte, Sleepy G, towboss, LONE STAR STATE, chevybubble, HOP SHOP, atxpinky, lowridermodels, calicruising, lil beeker, Canada, wicked63, Bermuda Triangle, Yogi, Groc006, mcloven, low4ever, Classic - Landau, mr cholo 713, lil watcha, M in Avondale, southside groovin, payaso80564, wayne64ss, Vayzfinest, cpercy77, lowkote, DJ63, alexs70schwinn, lawlow310, cleverlos, HUSTLER94, BIG DAWG, 79monte_carlo, BigBoi72, drivebye, bigfeaz, kandypaint, ccarriii, LocoMoco, Homer Pimpson, smer0726, wired61, individualsbox, mrpuppet, pharaohsie, LowDownUnder, 83's Finest, DYABLITO, robidubdub, dadysgirl, ButchFragrance, Carrillo1965imp, lowridermatt, xplicit, PIGEON, abas_abas, xrated, tex5, 65 roller, Tree96, exotic rider, kyote, the poor boys, ShortyC82, fonz63, AndrewH, GABINO, locoriderz, Big Russ, linwood46, jlopezdover, DEL TORO PUMP, sic713, Tru2DaGame, Locldskool40, Scur-rape-init, SoLo 6T4, Charrua, 79 lincoln, WESTUP702, justus, GREAT WHITE, RO 4 LIFE, louies90, just ripe, 214RIDERZ, abel, muchogriffo, KingLewi, HtnBmpr, LUCKY, GueroRegal, dragonlady_278, FlipFlopBox, lil_frosty, spikekid999, D!!!, xavierthexman, 96tahoe, NEWSTYLE 66, Bos82, thepumpkinking, MANNY805, F-U Manchu!, FROSTY90, CALVIN, switched84cutlass, 63 VERT, ridin slab, dignityaz, NEXT LEVEL, djtonio2, monique, zsmizle, mr wiked boy, acosta512, 1lowvic, Bandido$, $CHARLIE BOY$, lowbikeon20z, STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, lethalsdaname, elpayaso, dubbrollin, Lyfaluxury, CRAZY8, thirtymax, sterling, lil Teto, Dalucas00, Guezo1, Mr. J76, schwinn1966, ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA, OneLowBull, mitchell26, eric0425, PINCHE CACAHUATE, MyDimonsChine, T-Lo, maniak2005, I.L.L., sticky, REYXTC, pimp66801, 79 Brougham, BRICKS, caliswangin916, BigPoppaPump, CHOLOSPORT, FROGY909, puertorican65, homeboyz, Toaster, soloco, sideshowfour, 96BIG_BODY, 83 lolo cut, DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C., 85 biarittz, Wire Wheel King, Artistics.TX, mike cadillac, dj short dog, dken, huntdog, bigvocho, TRAFFIC-LAC, Kirby, SoTexCustomz, 46cruiser661, MJuan#1, IN YA MOUF, clowner13, BIG_GUERO, 214214, DIPPINIT, MRPRIDECXC, eric in cali, Rags2Bitches, sickthree, WestTexas_lowlow, Pympsta2g2, FatBoYz85, RB84REGAL, cashmoneyspeed, LilTejano, Alejndo72, Shot1more, IBLDMYOWN, joebomber52, True Blue187, ESxLOWRIDER818, 2DAYWASAGOODDAY, DADDYBOY, Slick64, DISTINGUISHED1, Comadre, PURO CERVANTES, cl1965ss, Chivo6four, Ragtop Ted, bettyboop 63, Buddah


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2009, 03:42 PM~13287291
> *:0 any of my fellow builders own a 91-96 impala/caprice? i need a few reference pics!
> *


i got a 95 caprice. cant upload any pics from home but i can answer any questions you might have and if needed i might be able to upload from a friends house, it just might take a while. hit me in pm and lemme know what you need....


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I8jw-nsyPOM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I8jw-nsyPOM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


:0


----------



## stilldownivlife

is this a decent airbrush and compressor :dunno:

Badger 150 M - Badger 180-11 Oiless Diaphragm Compressor with Automatic shut-off.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/ele/1076490144.html


----------



## tyhodge07

Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
Poster	Posts
[email protected] 580
spikekid999	498
betoscustoms	400
Minidreams Inc.	351
Diamond502	322
BODINE	267
STREETRACEKING	232
rollinoldskoo	223
Project59	214
CNDYBLU66SS	213
youcantfademe	202
mcloven	184
mademan	176
lb808	145
BiggC	144
81cutty	139
customcoupe68	129
twiztedplasticz	128
MARINATE	126
Pokey	123
grimreaper69	122
CHR1S619	113
undead white boy	111
SlammdSonoma	106
ibuildweniblazeum	93
Bogyoke	89
rodburner1974	79
jevries	63
Tonioseven	63
LUXMAN	62
darkside customs	62
Smallz	61
MayhemKustomz	59
408models	57
PINK86REGAL	56
BigPoppa	53
DA_SQUID	52
ElRafa	49
just_a-doodz	47
EVIL C	46
Waco	45
Mr.1/16th	42
*tyhodge07	39* +1 = 40 :cheesy: 
texasfunk	39
chevy1964	35
BiggDeee	33
low4oshow	33
undercoverimpala	31
phat97yukon	30
OneLowBull	30
sweetdreamer	28
93FULLSIZE	28
pancho1969	27
Mr Biggs	27
Blue s10	26
Linc	26
Joe padilla	24
lowridermodels	24
raystrey	23
Models IV Life	22
phatras	22
old low&slo	22
chris mineer	20
ElMonte74'	19
49NRS SF	19
stilldownivlife	18
airbrushmaster	16
Will Smith	16
MKD904	16
RIP Viejo	16
8-Ball	15
kustombuilder	14
imfamous56	14
dade county	13
85 biarittz	12
las_crucez	11
g-body lowlow	11
TIME MACHINE	11
2lowsyn	11
LowandBeyond	10
iced	9
rollindeep408	9
Joker808	9
modelsbyroni	8
MTX686	8
zfelix	8
eastside1989	8
josh 78	8
Bos82	8
modeltech	7
twinn	7
,,i,,	7
southside groovin	7
Siim123	7
kykustoms	6
CustomFreak	6
lonnie	6
eric64impala	6
tequila sunrise	6
tunzafun	6
EPIDEMIC	5
Ohio Chad	5
base905	5
truscale	5
regalistic	4
713Lowriderboy	4
PlasticFabricator	4
sponserdsk8ter	4
REV. chuck	4
SCOOBY SNACKS	3
PIGEON	3
MrPhotographer06	3
Kirby	3
gseeds	3
drnitrus	3
shadow247	2
chrisijzerman	2
COAST2COAST	2
wired61	2
DJ-ROY	2
STRANGE	2
All Out Customs	2
IN YA MOUF	2
kenny	2
D.L.O.Styles	2
VintageTin	2
urjustamemory	2
BIGMANDO	2
INTHABLOOD	2
IBLDMYOWN	2
boskeeter	2
slash	2
DEUCES76	2
Jantrix	1
AZ WAR CHIEF	1
MAYHEM	1
Kivao	1
SOLO1	1
oldskool 67	1
BONES_712	1
bad news	1
hwtc2002	1
ant916ness	1
Loco Yesca	1
taino	1
REC	1
mike c	1
dodgerblue62	1
DYABLITO	1
Ragtop Ted	1
louies90	1
MONTE^MAN^	1
AJ128	1
BigLazy903	1
FloRida	1
budgetblueoval	1
DOUGHBOY91	1
VItreryda	1
1ofaknd	1
OJ Hydraulics	1
CHUKO 204	1
BigTModels	1
show-bound	1
DoUgH	1
julian blea	1
caprice on dz	1
owenart714	1
fronksy	1
JStunn	1
MonsterG	1
bigbearlocos	1
LA COUNTY	1
Stickz	1
Spanky	1
RaiderPride	1
Bandido$	1
cwplanet	1
Moze	1

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 16 2009, 02:21 AM~13292396
> *:0
> *


where the hell have you been?


----------



## tyhodge07

around :biggrin: no, been into rc's alot lately. i think ive gotten about 9 different rc's since the last post i made on here, lol.

here is my most recent, just spent like 150 in aftermarket parts for it, most you cant see tho. this will be turned into a buggy










































































and i even did a couple xbox 360 controllers

























:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 16 2009, 01:21 AM~13292396


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven

cool


----------



## spikekid999

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=18766


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 16 2009, 01:21 AM~13292396
> *Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster	Posts
> [email protected] 580
> spikekid999	498
> betoscustoms	400
> Minidreams Inc.	351
> Diamond502	322
> BODINE	267
> STREETRACEKING	232
> rollinoldskoo	223
> Project59	214
> CNDYBLU66SS	213
> youcantfademe	202
> mcloven	184
> mademan	176
> lb808	145
> BiggC	144
> 81cutty	139
> customcoupe68	129
> twiztedplasticz	128
> MARINATE	126
> Pokey	123
> grimreaper69	122
> CHR1S619	113
> undead white boy	111
> SlammdSonoma	106
> ibuildweniblazeum	93
> Bogyoke	89
> rodburner1974	79
> jevries	63
> Tonioseven	63
> LUXMAN	62
> darkside customs	62
> Smallz	61
> MayhemKustomz	59
> 408models	57
> PINK86REGAL	56
> BigPoppa	53
> DA_SQUID	52
> ElRafa	49
> just_a-doodz	47
> EVIL C	46
> Waco	45
> Mr.1/16th	42
> tyhodge07	39 +1 = 40  :cheesy:
> texasfunk	39
> chevy1964	35
> BiggDeee	33
> low4oshow	33
> undercoverimpala	31
> phat97yukon	30
> OneLowBull	30
> sweetdreamer	28
> 93FULLSIZE	28
> pancho1969	27
> Mr Biggs	27
> Blue s10	26
> Linc	26
> Joe padilla	24
> lowridermodels	24
> raystrey	23
> Models IV Life	22
> phatras	22
> old low&slo	22
> chris mineer	20
> ElMonte74'	19
> 49NRS SF	19
> stilldownivlife	18
> airbrushmaster	16
> Will Smith	16
> MKD904	16
> RIP Viejo	16
> 8-Ball	15
> kustombuilder	14
> imfamous56	14
> dade county	13
> 85 biarittz	12
> las_crucez	11
> g-body lowlow	11
> TIME MACHINE	11
> 2lowsyn	11
> LowandBeyond	10
> iced	9
> rollindeep408	9
> Joker808	9
> modelsbyroni	8
> MTX686	8
> zfelix	8
> eastside1989	8
> josh 78	8
> Bos82	8
> modeltech	7
> twinn	7
> ,,i,,	7
> southside groovin	7
> Siim123	7
> kykustoms	6
> CustomFreak	6
> lonnie	6
> eric64impala	6
> tequila sunrise	6
> tunzafun	6
> EPIDEMIC	5
> Ohio Chad	5
> base905	5
> truscale	5
> regalistic	4
> 713Lowriderboy	4
> PlasticFabricator	4
> sponserdsk8ter	4
> REV. chuck	4
> SCOOBY SNACKS	3
> PIGEON	3
> MrPhotographer06	3
> Kirby	3
> gseeds	3
> drnitrus	3
> shadow247	2
> chrisijzerman	2
> COAST2COAST	2
> wired61	2
> DJ-ROY	2
> STRANGE	2
> All Out Customs	2
> IN YA MOUF	2
> kenny	2
> D.L.O.Styles	2
> VintageTin	2
> urjustamemory	2
> BIGMANDO	2
> INTHABLOOD	2
> IBLDMYOWN	2
> boskeeter	2
> slash	2
> DEUCES76	2
> Jantrix	1
> AZ WAR CHIEF	1
> MAYHEM	1
> Kivao	1
> SOLO1	1
> oldskool 67	1
> BONES_712	1
> bad news	1
> hwtc2002	1
> ant916ness	1
> Loco Yesca	1
> taino	1
> REC	1
> mike c	1
> dodgerblue62	1
> DYABLITO	1
> Ragtop Ted	1
> louies90	1
> MONTE^MAN^	1
> AJ128	1
> BigLazy903	1
> FloRida	1
> budgetblueoval	1
> DOUGHBOY91	1
> VItreryda	1
> 1ofaknd	1
> OJ Hydraulics	1
> CHUKO 204	1
> BigTModels	1
> show-bound	1
> DoUgH	1
> julian blea	1
> caprice on dz	1
> owenart714	1
> fronksy	1
> JStunn	1
> MonsterG	1
> bigbearlocos	1
> LA COUNTY	1
> Stickz	1
> Spanky	1
> RaiderPride	1
> Bandido$	1
> cwplanet	1
> Moze	1
> 
> :0
> *



movin on up LOL


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Mar 13 2009, 03:15 PM~13272971-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Mar 14 2009, 11:42 AM~13279792
> *Went to a car show today and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 16 2009, 11:47 PM~13301692
> *:cheesy:
> *



hah i wana build one


----------



## 06150xlt

Bent a wheel...got a new one...had an idea









Anabella...my life! 6months old


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 17 2009, 11:16 PM~13310216
> *Bent a wheel...got a new one...had an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anabella...my life! 6months old
> *



thats great :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## lb808

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxthgyTCA-A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktKc0PLgAUo


*MID- 7 second imports. Yes, thats 1/4 mile times.*


----------



## lb808

*Some funny hawaii shit*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLd53ncfEzI

http://www.hulu.com/watch/61234/saturday-n...-hawaiian-hotel


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 18 2009, 07:22 AM~13313322
> *Some funny hawaii shit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLd53ncfEzI
> 
> 
> *



That was just awesome.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

ok fellas, i've tried looking around the site, but for some reason just aint havin any luck.... can anyone point me in the right direction for a wiring diagram on hyraulics? i'd like to wire up my hearse.... just need something that shows where the lines go to on the pumps, and how the batteries connect to the pumps as well.... PM me, or just call me retarded and show me where I've missed it... thanks yall

later
Junior


----------



## 06150xlt

Hey Scur-rape-it...Mini drew one up

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0diagram&st=220


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks 150!! I even looked in Mini's and must've skipped a page or something.....


----------



## eastside1989

Hay..I never posted in this topic... :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

not a fan of airbags but this had my attention...
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c8lJXhJLNR8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c8lJXhJLNR8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2009, 09:02 AM~13314021
> *ok fellas, i've tried looking around the site, but for some reason just aint havin any luck.... can anyone point me in the right direction for a wiring diagram on hyraulics? i'd like to wire up my hearse.... just need something that shows where the lines go to on the pumps, and how the batteries connect to the pumps as well.... PM me, or just call me retarded and show me where I've missed it... thanks yall
> 
> later
> Junior
> *


mine before they went in car hope it helps a little


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 18 2009, 01:59 PM~13316037
> *mine before they went in car hope it helps a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


helps me a LOT... just what I was looking for, thanks Bro...


----------



## Tonioseven

Roxie (leopard gecko) & Stevie (betta)


----------



## OneLowBull

those are cool but i have relatives that freak out at the sight of lizards,snakes and rats. i caught a snake for my GF back in oct she told me today it shed again :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

put my supremes back on the dart :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

If you ever feel a little bit stupid, just dig this up and read it again; you'll begin to think you're a genius. 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

(On September 17, 1994, Alabama's Heather Whitestone was selected as Miss America 1995.) 
Question: If you could live forever, would20you and why? 
Answer: 'I would not live forever, because we should not live forever, because if we were supposed to live forever, then we would live forever, but we cannot live forever, which is why I would not live forever,' 
-- Miss Alabama in the 1994 Miss USA contest . 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



'Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love to be skinny like that, but not with all those flies and death and stuff.' 
--Mariah Carey 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



'Smoking kills. If you're killed, you've lost a very important part of your life,' 
-- Brooke Shields, during an interview to become spokesperson for federal anti-smoking campaign . 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



'I've never had major knee surgery on any other part of my body,' 
-- Winston Bennett, University of Kentucky basketball forward . 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



'Outside of the killings, Washington has one of the lowest crime rates in the country,' 
--Mayor Marion Barry, Washington , DC . ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



'That lowdown scoundrel deserves to be kicked to death by a jackass, and I'm just the one to do it,' 
--A congressional candidate in Texas . 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



'Half this game is ninety percent mental.' 
--Philadelphia Phillies manager, Danny Ozark 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



'It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's the impurities in our air and water that are doing it.' 
--Al Gore, Vice President 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 


'I love California . I practically grew up in Phoenix .' 
-- Dan Quayle 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 


'We've got to pause and ask ourselves: How much clean air do we need ?' 
--Lee Iacocca 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



'The word 'genius' isn't applicable in football. A genius is a guy like Norman Einstein.' 

--Joe Theisman, NFL football quarterback & sports analyst. 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



'We don't necessarily discriminate. We simply exclude certain types of people.' 
-- Colonel Gerald Wellman, ROTC Instrutor . 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 





'Your food stamps will be stopped effective March 1992 because we received notice that you passed away. May God bless you. You may reapply if there is a change in your circumstances.' 
--Department of Social Services, Greenville , South Carolina 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

'Traditionally, most of Australia 's imports come from overseas.' 
--Keppel Enderbery 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 




'If s omebody has a bad heart, they can plug this jack in at night as they go to bed and it will monitor their heart throughout the night. And the next morning, when they wake up dead, there'll be a record.' 
--Mark S. Fowler, FCC Chairman 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 


Feeling smarter yet?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

rims tires 










junkyard 










hoods 










seats 
\









all shyt that was in boxes i had


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2009, 11:47 PM~13333869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice ass :0


----------



## RIP Viejo

drop this here cause it makes my pants shrink!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2009, 10:44 AM~13325195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY FLAKE!!
it sure popped, thats looking downright sick mini!!!!!!!!!!

your parcel show up yet?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2009, 11:48 PM~13333884
> *:0 nice ass  :0
> *


x2!!! ive got 5 days off commin , starting tomoro at noon, I hope to get a bit of building done.

Hoped my last night shift would be a breeze, but i come in to find that one of my kids AWOL`d..... they found him and he is on the couch , supposed to be sleeping, refuses to take meds, is mouthy, and im sure he was smoking weed while he was out....... so my night is gona be fun.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 18 2009, 07:22 AM~13313223
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxthgyTCA-A
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktKc0PLgAUo
> MID- 7 second imports. Yes, thats 1/4 mile times.
> *


Damn those things are like Chevettes on heroin.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjpkPgKqC5E

Time to put that Viper back in the garage before you dad comes home.


----------



## [email protected]

1:34 sec. burn out :0 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nqyi_GlWM1I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nqyi_GlWM1I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## spikekid999

lowered the ass of the dart temporarly














:biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 20 2009, 06:39 PM~13340410
> *lowered the ass of the dart temporarly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao.... ghetto low.

when I took the 64 vert to a show here, it was sitting too high in the back, so I tossed the 4 OG tires and rims in the trunk, and a couple batteries.... dropped it nice and low.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2009, 09:31 AM~13336241
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjpkPgKqC5E
> 
> Time to put that Viper back in the garage before you dad comes home.
> *


3.8 FTW!

That Viper got it's ass handed to it by a front wheel drive Grand prix, that's funny!

Gotta love the GM 3800 V6! Those guys at INTENSE can do some crazy shit with those engines, not to mention it's one of the best engines ever made.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 20 2009, 09:16 PM~13340708
> *3.8 FTW!
> 
> That Viper got it's ass handed to it by a front wheel drive Grand prix, that's funny!
> 
> Gotta love the GM 3800 V6! Those guys at INTENSE can do some crazy shit with those engines, not to mention it's one of the best engines ever made.
> *



I could be wrong but i think thats the ZZP GP GT.

I love my GP, She's beaten daily and still loves me.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 20 2009, 08:39 PM~13340410
> *lowered the ass of the dart temporarly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn im not hattin but thats ghetto fabulous.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mademan+Mar 20 2009, 08:00 PM~13340554-->
> 
> 
> 
> lmao.... ghetto low.
> 
> when I took the 64 vert to a show here, it was sitting too high in the back, so I tossed the 4 OG tires and rims in the trunk, and  a couple batteries.... dropped it nice and low.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2009, 08:29 PM~13340813
> *Damn im not hattin but thats ghetto fabulous.
> *


haha ya, i gotta bring the regular car batteries in n get a lil cash for em, and the deep cycles i gotta bring in for cores for the new ones im gettin, so i just loaded em all up


----------



## undead white boy

Quick question to you car guys.If a car had a yellow top optima in it and the battery was replaced by a di hard platnum would it drain the di hard faster?I know the optimas kick out alot of power but the guy at the parts store said i could replace it with the di hard with no ill effects.But it seems the di hard dies after a few hrs with the doors open :angry: hence my question.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 20 2009, 03:00 PM~13340554
> *lmao.... ghetto low.
> 
> when I took the 64 vert to a show here, it was sitting too high in the back, so I tossed the 4 OG tires and rims in the trunk, and  a couple batteries.... dropped it nice and low.
> *


reminds me of when i had my 64 Riviera... i put in a 4-battery rack but didn't have the pumps yet.... when i threw in the batteries i scraped like a mofo on the littlest bumps in the road :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 20 2009, 11:10 PM~13342892
> *Quick question to you car guys.If a car had a yellow top optima in it and the battery was replaced by a di hard platnum would it drain the di hard faster?I know the optimas kick out alot of power but the guy at the parts store said i could replace it with the di hard with no ill effects.But it seems the di hard dies after a few hrs with the doors open :angry: hence my question.
> *


answer.... close your door....... and turn off the 1000watts of blue lighting :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 20 2009, 07:10 PM~13342892
> *Quick question to you car guys.If a car had a yellow top optima in it and the battery was replaced by a di hard platnum would it drain the di hard faster?I know the optimas kick out alot of power but the guy at the parts store said i could replace it with the di hard with no ill effects.But it seems the di hard dies after a few hrs with the doors open :angry: hence my question.
> *


with all them neon lights and stereo shit u got in there...... :uh:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2009, 09:13 AM~13336081
> *Damn those things are like Chevettes on heroin.
> *


Some of them are running ROTORY engines with turbos.


----------



## OneLowBull

im glad rappers like him are still around


----------



## mademan

well fuck me sideways.. I havent slept in 2 days, and I was just about to go to bed @ 12:15 when I get a call from work.... I got called in 12:30 - noon tomoro... fuck me!!!!
time + night premium +1/2 , plus wicked amount of overtime,... so im making out good tonight. but fuck I want to sleep.
this puts me to like 86 hours this week


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTS1000p?&C=S


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 20 2009, 11:45 PM~13343558
> *well fuck me sideways.. I havent slept in 2 days, and I was just about to go to bed @ 12:15 when I get a call from work.... I got called in 12:30 - noon tomoro... fuck me!!!!
> time + night premium +1/2 , plus wicked amount of overtime,... so im making out good tonight. but fuck I want to sleep.
> this puts me to like 86 hours this week
> *


that sounds fun, im counting the days til the 29th , thats our last day on the job.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA6ND-rZpt8


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13344430
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA6ND-rZpt8
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dude the iraki burnout is fuggin classic lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 21 2009, 06:01 AM~13344167
> *that sounds fun, im counting the days til the 29th , thats our last day on the job.....
> *


I TOLD YOU WHEN YOU POSTED UP THAT YOU LOST THE CONTRACT TO GET TO WAL MART DC WHERE I WORK ! WALK IN THE DOOR WORKING NIGHT WEEKENDS FRI-MON PAYS $16.35 PLUS ORDERFILL INCREASE OF $.50 EVERY 6MONTHS FOR 2 1/2 YEARS ! TOP OUT AT $20.10 ! BUT YOU GOT TO PISS CLEAN EVERYWEEK !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2009, 08:26 PM~13340786
> *I could be wrong but i think thats the ZZP GP GT.
> 
> I love my GP, She's beaten daily and still loves me.
> *


SAME HERE ! MINES A BLAST TO BEAT UP !


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OneLowBull

took 3 bags full of garbage from my hobby room today :angry: i got 2 boxes full of spraypaint i wont use anymore that i cant get rid off


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 21 2009, 01:23 PM~13345986
> *took 3 bags full of garbage from my hobby room today :angry:  i got 2 boxes full of spraypaint i wont use anymore that i cant get rid off
> *


You get the box yet?


----------



## OneLowBull

i sent you a pm when i did, i got it thursday i think thanks fo the stuf but you forgot to send me those tires i was supposed to stripe up


----------



## DA_SQUID

can sombody put all 3 pics together in one?
in the order they are now


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TdfkYe3c5XI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TdfkYe3c5XI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


:biggrin: 


good shit right here :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

is this what you ment by one pic???


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 21 2009, 01:19 PM~13346333
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TdfkYe3c5XI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TdfkYe3c5XI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> :biggrin:
> good shit right here :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 21 2009, 01:38 PM~13346112
> *i sent you a pm when i did, i got it thursday i think thanks fo the stuf but you forgot to send me those tires i was supposed to stripe up
> *


PM system isn't workin' right I don't think. I've sent a few but no responses from those I sent them to.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 21 2009, 01:29 PM~13346382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this what you ment by one pic???
> *


Yeah :cheesy:
But long was


----------



## low4oshow

man i need to start back working on my bikes


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2009, 09:21 AM~13345161
> *I  TOLD  YOU  WHEN YOU  POSTED  UP  THAT  YOU  LOST  THE  CONTRACT  TO  GET  TO  WAL MART DC  WHERE  I  WORK  !  WALK IN  THE  DOOR  WORKING  NIGHT  WEEKENDS  FRI-MON  PAYS $16.35  PLUS  ORDERFILL INCREASE OF  $.50 EVERY 6MONTHS  FOR  2 1/2 YEARS !  TOP  OUT  AT  $20.10 !  BUT YOU  GOT TO PISS  CLEAN  EVERYWEEK !
> *


are they active hiring or just accepting applications, i got clean when i knew this was coming so i could go look for work elsewhere,give me som info in a pm foo. i was talking to a guy in liberty about a painting job.... but im tired of frying my lungs......


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2009, 02:09 PM~13346580
> *PM system isn't workin' right I don't think. I've sent a few but no responses from those I sent them to.
> *


hmm if monday doesnt give my shit youll have some stuff going back your way


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 21 2009, 03:52 PM~13346880
> *hmm if monday doesnt give my shit youll have some stuff going back your way
> *


I just wanna se what you do with that blue VIP you just got!!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2009, 04:51 PM~13347554
> *I just wanna se what you do with that blue VIP you just got!!
> *


youre gonna love it im posting pics today


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2009, 12:23 PM~13345178
> *SAME  HERE  !  MINES  A BLAST  TO  BEAT  UP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Here is mine. I still have yet to put the new headlights in, And the lower grille.


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 20 2009, 02:09 PM~13338617
> *1:34 sec. burn out :0
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nqyi_GlWM1I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nqyi_GlWM1I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


That was a better burnout than what the Nascar winners do.. AWESOME


----------



## mademan

anyone know if biglots still has caddy donk kits and 63s??? for cheap ....?


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 21 2009, 11:23 AM~13345986
> *took 3 bags full of garbage from my hobby room today :angry:  i got 2 boxes full of spraypaint i wont use anymore that i cant get rid off
> *


send it to me i need paint


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 21 2009, 08:06 PM~13349260
> *anyone know if biglots still has caddy donk kits and 63s??? for cheap ....?
> *


not where I'm at. Can you possibly need more?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2009, 10:42 AM~13345691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Is that a picture of what waits for us behind the Pearly Gates? Looks like Heaven to me!

The Chevy dealer where i bought the HHR said he should be getting a few Camaros in real soon. I might need to go take one for a spin (hopefully not literally)!

The thing that I think is funny, is that the base V6 Camaro has the same amount of horsepower as the V8 Mustang GT.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 21 2009, 09:27 PM~13349402
> *not where I'm at.  Can you possibly need more?
> *


yea, wouldnt mind 5 or so more caddies and a couple 63s, lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

i took all the ones at the big lots here and i just sold 5 to 8ball :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 21 2009, 09:58 PM~13349693
> *i took all the ones at the big lots here and i just sold 5 to 8ball :biggrin:
> *


no more left?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 21 2009, 11:36 PM~13349487
> *yea, wouldnt mind 5 or so more caddies and a couple 63s, lol
> *



X-2


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 21 2009, 09:54 PM~13350042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET  . I'm gussing a toyota corolla/Levin?


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 21 2009, 10:56 PM~13350051
> *SWEET  .  I'm gussing a toyota corolla/Levin?
> *


at one point in its life


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 21 2009, 09:56 PM~13350051
> *SWEET  .  I'm gussing a toyota corolla/Levin?
> *


I thought it was an MPC Chevy Cavalier Hatchback, until I noticed the notchback.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2009, 07:42 AM~13345691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2009, 09:42 AM~13345691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Norma's car is in there somewhere, she got a call from the Dealer that it will be in very soon. You know who will be driving it all the time :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 22 2009, 02:13 AM~13351436
> *Norma's car is in there somewhere, she got a call from the Dealer that it will be in very soon. You know who will be driving  it all the time :biggrin:
> *


my homeboys dad got his but hes a dealer its already got 600 miles on it. i drove it for a day it was "Meh".


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## mcloven

heres mine new ride 
















ghetto low


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2009, 01:42 PM~13345691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im sorry to say i am not impressed with the looks of those. GM didnt put much time into those in my opinion. Look at the Mustang and the Challenger that Ford and Dodge did. Those actually look like the the old ones. Those Camaros are just plain fugly. Not impressed at all. GM = FAIL.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 22 2009, 12:30 AM~13349900
> *no more left?
> *


i have one but im gonna keep it....sorry homie


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 22 2009, 06:59 AM~13352028
> *Im sorry to say i am not impressed with the looks of those.  GM didnt put much time into those in my opinion. Look at the Mustang and the Challenger that Ford and Dodge did. Those actually look like the the old ones. Those Camaros are just plain fugly. Not impressed at all. GM = FAIL.
> *


That's because they aren't supposed to look just like the old ones, GM already said they weren't going retro like the Challenger and Mustang. Not to mention the Camaro will outperform the Challenger and the Mustang.

As far as GM not putting any time into the Camaro, um, they took three years getting this thing perfect, with extensive track testing at Nurburgring.

GM = FAIL??? They have some of the best cars out there right now. CTS, Corvette ZR-1, Enclave, Malibu. Buick just beat out Lexus on J.D Powers reliability and quality ratings. 

Sure, their failing financially, but they have some great cars out right now.

Ford has some real nice cars now too, and some interesting cars on the way, but don't get me started on how bad Chrysler sucks right now.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 22 2009, 11:37 AM~13352329
> *That's because they aren't supposed to look just like the old ones, GM already said they weren't going retro like the Challenger and Mustang. Not to mention the Camaro will outperform the Challenger and the Mustang.
> 
> As far as GM not putting any time into the Camaro, um, they took three years getting this thing perfect, with extensive track testing at Nurburgring.
> 
> GM = FAIL??? They have some of the best cars out there right now. CTS, Corvette ZR-1, Enclave, Malibu. Buick just beat out Lexus on J.D Powers reliability and quality ratings.
> 
> Sure, their failing financially, but they have some great cars out right now.
> 
> Ford has some real nice cars now too, and some interesting cars on the way, but don't get me started on how bad Chrysler sucks right now.
> *



I never said Gm fails on every car they make, I own a GM. Look a couple posts above i drive a Grand Prix. It was in my opinion a failure. And the syling cues were supposed to be a mix between the vette and the 69 camaro's. What average person will be able to buy one of those LS3 powered camaros? I'm sure i can afford the turbo 4 banger version there thinking about. Yes the vette is nice, can't say the same for the Malibu. The Pontiac G8 however is a bad ass car. Haha Lexus? No comment and those things.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 21 2009, 12:31 PM~13346709
> *man i need to start back working on my bikes
> *


same here, show in pico rivera next weekend hno:


----------



## OneLowBull

had a big accident happen


----------



## Linc

:0


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OneLowBull

i managed to save it by doing something unique


----------



## Ohio Chad

Anyone wanna give me some flocking tips. I've read to different ways to do it. One was to paint the area your flocking the same color and while the paints still wet lay down your flocking. The other was mix Elmer's School Glue and water together then brush it on and lay down the flock. What ways the best? Thanks.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 22 2009, 12:56 PM~13353419
> *Anyone wanna give me some flocking tips.  I've read to different ways to do it.  One was to paint the area your flocking the same color and while the paints still wet lay down your flocking.  The other was mix Elmer's School Glue and water together then brush it on and lay down the flock.  What ways the best?  Thanks.
> *


school glue cause if you screw up you can get it off without wrecking anything else


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 22 2009, 11:56 AM~13353419
> *Anyone wanna give me some flocking tips.  I've read to different ways to do it.  One was to paint the area your flocking the same color and while the paints still wet lay down your flocking.  The other was mix Elmer's School Glue and water together then brush it on and lay down the flock.  What ways the best?  Thanks.
> *


I do paint what ever I'm flocking the same color as the flock, then I use glue. You can use Elmers ,I like Hi Tak very sticky glue. It's in a gold bottle and is at ever hobby and graft store. The nice thing about glue is if you miss a spot it's easy to touch up. Just apply more glue to the area and flock. 
Here's a step by step way to flock.

Paint and let dry

Apply lightly thinned glue , use a good amount make sure it's wet

Apply flock

Set aside while glue dries

Shake off excess flock then lightly blow off the remaining loose flocking with air

Fix any bald spots and you're DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 22 2009, 03:17 PM~13353547
> *I do paint what ever I'm flocking the same color as the flock, then I use glue. You can use Elmers ,I like Hi Tak very sticky glue. It's in a gold bottle and is at ever hobby and graft store. The nice thing about glue is if you miss a spot it's easy to touch up. Just apply more glue to the area and flock.
> Here's a step by step way to flock.
> 
> Paint and let dry
> 
> Apply lightly thinned glue , use a good amount make sure it's wet
> 
> Apply flock
> 
> Set aside while glue dries
> 
> Shake off excess flock then lightly blow off the remaining loose flocking with air
> 
> Fix any bald spots and you're DONE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks tru. I'll try that.


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Linc

ahhh... done 1 job for the day! off to the next!!! :wave: 
have a good night boys! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Just in time for Easter...


----------



## BiggDeee

*THIS SHIT IS BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :uh:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 22 2009, 03:17 PM~13354821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: its still going around.....


----------



## Ohio Chad

Building a Grand National. Anyone wanna give me some motavational(sp) pics?


----------



## mademan

HOOD NOTCH!! this is a pic of a 68 caddy im looking at mabey trading my 64 vert for.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 21 2009, 12:23 PM~13346656
> *Yeah :cheesy:
> But long was
> *


here ya go...


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2009, 09:01 PM~13369705
> *HOOD NOTCH!!  this is a pic of a 68 caddy im looking at mabey trading my 64 vert for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any other pics of the 68 caddy??


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 23 2009, 11:22 PM~13370029
> *any other pics of the 68 caddy??
> *


not at the moment :biggrin: 

waiting til I secure a deal, its been all over california, and western canada for shows


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 24 2009, 01:01 AM~13369705
> *HOOD NOTCH!!  this is a pic of a 68 caddy im looking at mabey trading my 64 vert for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta love the smoothie wheels.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2009, 09:25 PM~13370081
> *not at the moment  :biggrin:
> 
> waiting til I secure a deal, its been all over california, and western canada for shows
> *


those wheels look so bad ass... still dont know if i want to put some intro wheels or some daytons on my 70 impala??????


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://detroit.craigslist.org/cto/1051910088.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/cto/1065501839.html


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 23 2009, 06:00 PM~13366521
> *Building a Grand National.  Anyone wanna give me some motavational(sp) pics?
> *


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BODINE

WHAT COULD I SELL THIS FOR ?

full size replica hood nascar hoood

$75?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 24 2009, 01:53 AM~13370926
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *


love that pose


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 24 2009, 02:53 AM~13370926
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *




man! you ever finish that? lol


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 24 2009, 02:53 AM~13370926
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *


Thx lb


----------



## mcloven

need 67 impala hood with the big scoop from the street machene kit


----------



## [email protected]

this ones for link :biggrin: 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QnS42w0CjtA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QnS42w0CjtA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

the ice man RIIIIIIIIIIGHT lol


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jEMqiFOrNyY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jEMqiFOrNyY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


got knocked da fuck out!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

looks like he fell down and bumped his head.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13376016
> *need 67 impala hood with the big scoop from the street machene kit
> *


This isnt the wanted ad section!


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2009, 11:11 AM~13373971
> *man! you ever finish that? lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 24 2009, 11:48 PM~13380196
> *:biggrin:
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2009, 06:54 PM~13378632
> *the ice man RIIIIIIIIIIGHT lol
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jEMqiFOrNyY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jEMqiFOrNyY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> got knocked da fuck out!
> *



LYOTO is gonna beat Rashad


----------



## [email protected]

im not bettin you shit lol, i got luchy last time, i dont feel so lucky this time lol


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2009, 09:31 PM~13380842
> *im not bettin you shit lol, i got luchy last time, i dont feel so lucky this time lol
> *


CHICKEN.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 25 2009, 12:33 AM~13380869
> *CHICKEN.
> *





lol im good lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow:
that looks insanely good!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i haven't tookin any out door pics since last summer ! i need some practice still !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Im talkin bout the car foo lol! looks really good and the supremes are SHININ! cant wait for my shit to come in so i can finish the 64 and take some outside shots!


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki



*is that YOU?* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 25 2009, 01:47 PM~13385103
> *Hosted on Fotki
> is that YOU? :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2009, 06:51 PM~13378607
> *this ones for link  :biggrin:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QnS42w0CjtA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QnS42w0CjtA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


  cant see these on my computer at work.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 25 2009, 01:55 PM~13385189
> *  cant see these on my computer at work.
> *





its just homeboy gettin knocked da fawk out lol


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E6nUPnl6K8Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E6nUPnl6K8Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



8min. and 24 sec. of straight stress releiver :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2009, 03:21 PM~13386496
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E6nUPnl6K8Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E6nUPnl6K8Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 8min. and 24 sec. of straight stress releiver  :biggrin:
> *


NICE ! I ENJOYED THAT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i know this isn't really the style of builds we do here but you guys have to see these in person to see what awsome builds this guy does ! 


























meet this builder last year and you can get lost in his builds ! they way out of the box in ideas for a build and totally detailed to the max ! the 72 truck is powered by a cat motor and runs a daullie running gear and everything ! i mean everything on these builds is detailed ! he brought i think 5 to our contest here ! the 54 ,the 32 , and the C cab are new this year ! 

hope he comes to heartland again cause he's a bad ass builder !


----------



## Bogyoke

awsome builds, I agree.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 25 2009, 10:16 PM~13390990
> *awsome builds, I agree.
> *


big c will back me on this ! pics dont do this guy any justice ! hands down 1 of the sick race car builders i have ever seen a build from !


----------



## Bogyoke

I believe you. There was no sarcasm in my remark, I assure you. These pictures already display a _jewel maker_. I assume these are 1/24 - 1/25 scale?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 25 2009, 10:23 PM~13391069
> *I believe you. There was no sarcasm in my remark, I assure you. These pictures already display a jewel maker. I assume these are 1/24 - 1/25 scale?
> *


yea 1/24th 1/25th ! And i was just saying that the pics suck ! there was nothing worng about your comment ! Oh nice tip on the use of them donk backing plates !


----------



## Bogyoke

right on, thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 11:12 PM~13390939
> *i  know  this  isn't  really  the  style  of  builds  we  do  here  but  you  guys  have  to  see these    in  person  to  see  what  awsome  builds this  guy  does !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet  this  builder  last  year  and  you  can  get  lost  in  his  builds !  they  way  out  of  the  box  in  ideas  for  a build  and  totally  detailed  to  the  max !  the  72  truck  is  powered  by  a  cat  motor  and  runs  a  daullie  running  gear  and  everything  ! i  mean  everything  on  these  builds  is  detailed !  he  brought  i think  5  to  our  contest  here !  the  54 ,the  32 ,  and the  C  cab  are  new  this  year !
> 
> hope  he  comes  to  heartland again cause  he's  a  bad  ass  builder !
> *




every one of them builds are fly, i like the different style


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13389524
> *NICE  !  I  ENJOYED THAT !
> *






i figured some of us could use that, instead of takeing it out on the plastic :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

true that. However, some of the kit-mashes I see are well created... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 25 2009, 11:35 PM~13391231
> *true that. However, some of the kit-mashes I see are well created...  :biggrin:
> *





this is true


----------



## undercoverimpala

thanks for the pics mini the cars look bad ass.


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 25 2009, 09:12 PM~13391673
> *thanks for the pics mini the cars look bad ass.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

Those cars look sick as hell mini!!! Thanks for the pics man.


----------



## Siim123

X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

saw this at target the other day, what the hell is this world comeing to? :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

my cuzins regal


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13399236
> *saw this at target the other day, what the hell is this world comeing to? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are old


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tunzafun

new ride as of 2-6-09


----------



## mcloven

damn u live in ky what part i live in oldham county


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 26 2009, 08:52 PM~13400073
> *damn u live in ky what part i live in oldham county
> *


i live n louisville. 502 baby!!!


----------



## mcloven

damn thats cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:18 PM~13399781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah thanks bodine for the pics


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 26 2009, 08:23 PM~13400912
> *oh yeah thanks bodine for the pics
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 26 2009, 04:16 PM~13399256
> *my cuzins regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kinda reminds me of the Monte Carlo from Tokyo Drift.

Looks mean as hell!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 26 2009, 11:15 PM~13401670
> *Kinda reminds me of the Monte Carlo from Tokyo Drift.
> 
> Looks mean as hell!
> *


Haha, i just started that movie on my On demand.


----------



## regalistic

If Radiohead met Rush---- its the best discripition of this band if heard

check them out. its a friend of mines band from cincinnati, but been in Burbank CA for the last week recording. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdC5HVBu9r8...player_embedded


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

these are forsale!pumps and dumps fully plumbed!10 bucks shipped each!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do the hok 1oz mini bottles come ready to spray?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 28 2009, 01:53 PM~13417115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!! CAN'T EVEN HIT THE BUMPER!! CHIPPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2009, 04:47 PM~13417081
> *do the hok 1oz mini bottles come ready to spray?
> *


i believe the candys are but the others you have to thin....


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 28 2009, 02:57 PM~13417137
> *DAMN!! CAN'T EVEN HIT THE BUMPER!! CHIPPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the hydraulics arent that good in the game but i can make a rover hit bumper in reverse


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 28 2009, 02:14 PM~13417218
> *the hydraulics arent that good in the game but i can make a rover hit bumper in reverse
> *


COOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ANYONE STILL HAVING TROUBLE LOGGING INTO LOW DOWN WEB PAGE? I AM :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 28 2009, 02:24 PM~13417293
> *ANYONE STILL HAVING TROUBLE LOGGING INTO LOW DOWN WEB PAGE? I AM :angry:
> *


I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT WON'T LET ME LOGG IN! :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 26 2009, 10:15 PM~13401670
> *Kinda reminds me of the Monte Carlo from Tokyo Drift.
> 
> Looks mean as hell!
> *


haha ya, he just need the slicks n roll cage. he needs new tires though, his rears are rusting :0 but the size he has is discontinued :uh:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 28 2009, 03:15 PM~13417226
> *COOL  :biggrin:
> *


i change cars like crazy the impala is now baby blue with matching spokes, the rivi is gold with green and patterns and the 55 i havent decided on what to do


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2090, 11:03 PM~11523631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that monte looks clean :0


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 28 2009, 07:05 PM~13419070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MCLA?


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 28 2009, 08:21 PM~13419153
> *MCLA?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 28 2009, 07:23 PM~13419168
> *:yes:
> *


I played MCLA for a couple weeks, until I started having "Forza withdrawal", and popped my FM2 disc back in.

Speaking of Forza, I think I'll go play it right now. :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

what game is that?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 28 2009, 09:53 PM~13420235
> *what game is that?
> *


MCLA (Midnight Club Los Angeles)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

MIDNIGHT CLUB LA.


----------



## Bogyoke

masking FAIL


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## BODINE

MY QUILT 

:cheesy:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke+Mar 29 2009, 12:07 AM~13420811-->
> 
> 
> 
> masking FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been there before chalk it up as experience points and try again
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bogyoke_@Mar 29 2009, 12:27 AM~13420924
> *
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass to bad i dont drink


----------



## BODINE

most my dvds


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 28 2009, 10:32 PM~13420947
> *been there before chalk it up as experience points and try again
> *


yeah, I stripped it and re-primed today. I'll try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ohio Chad

Does Studio 27 have an official site? I can't seem to find one. Thanks!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok fellas, I'm back and ready to build.... Yo OHIO CHAD, I stopped at the big lots in Mentor on my way home yesterday, and NOTHING. Not one damn DONK, F&F, Sonoma.... I was really lookin for them F&F kits.... and one or two donks.... Last time I was in there a year ago, they had a ton of them.... Maybe they were just out though..... 

Anyhow, Guys I'm looking for a little help here.... I just cut open my first vehicle.... now I think I can figure out most of this, but what do you guys use MATERIAL wise for hinges?? Or does Mini already have that how to covered as well? 

Thanks


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 29 2009, 09:52 AM~13421856
> *Does Studio 27 have an official site?  I can't seem to find one.  Thanks!
> *


Nah, you have to get their stuff mostly through www.hlj.com


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Mar 29 2009, 10:56 AM~13421866-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, I'm back and ready to build.... Yo OHIO CHAD, I stopped at the big lots in Mentor on my way home yesterday, and NOTHING. Not one damn DONK, F&F, Sonoma.... I was really lookin for them F&F kits.... and one or two donks.... Last time I was in there a year ago, they had a ton of them.... Maybe they were just out though.....
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was there about 2-3 months ago and they had a ton. I didn't think they would ever sell out of that Noma kit. LOL...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Mar 29 2009, 11:03 AM~13421894
> *Nah, you have to get their stuff mostly through www.hlj.com
> *


Thanks, I'll check into that.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

So does anyone know about hinges?? PM or just send it here... Thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 29 2009, 01:06 PM~13422798
> *So does anyone know about hinges?? PM or just send it here... Thanks
> *


PM ME YOUR ADDRESS ! 

HEY LET ME GET MY BENCH CLEARED THIS WEEK AND I'LL DO A HOW TOO ON THE HINGES ! I HAVE A LIST OF CUSTOMER CARS THAT INTITLE ME TO DO THE HINGE SET-UP'S ON SO ITS JUST A MATTER OF TAKING PICS AND DOING THE WRITE UP !


----------



## Bogyoke

yeah, I'll check that out.
Will it be posted here or in it's own thread topic?


----------



## spikekid999

went to a car show on friday.

clean 57

































clean 55









50 international

























62 caddy


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## Siim123

Wtf! Is it some kinda computer game?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 29 2009, 09:08 PM~13425259
> *went to a car show on friday.
> 
> 
> 62 caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that Caddy is nice.


----------



## Bogyoke

:biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

looks great bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init

What's Up D?? uffin:


----------



## Siim123

Has anyone heard of it? :0 :0 

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/19/t...kable-disaster/


----------



## 06150xlt

^^^ IDK Know if it true...but we'll see tomorrow?


----------



## mcloven

This is a large creek in NE Nebraska, that had been filled with scrap for many years, even tho we probly shouldn't of we walked about half of the creek, rumors say there was several old Model A's and even sum Tri-Five Chevys and a couple mid 60s mustangs towards the very end, I havnt been over to check on this in a few years but they say that someone has came in with a end loader and just mangled everything even worse then it was when these pics were taken.


----------



## EVIL C

Dang i see a 59 biscayne


----------



## youcantfademe

i see a 59 impala 2 door hardtop....


----------



## Siim123

Dang


----------



## 06150xlt

WHO EVER DID THAT SHOULD HAVE THEIR BALLS BURNED OFF. THAT ALMOST MAKES ME WANNA CRY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*HUNTINGTON PARK, CA 90255 >*0308 3390 0001 6466 8474

*MADISON, OH 44057 >* <span style=\'color:red\'>0308 3390 0001 6466 8481

*ELMWOOD, IL 61529 >* 0308 3390 0001 6466 8498

*CHINO, CA 91710 > *0308 3390 0001 6466 8511

*WHITTIER, CA 90606 >* 0380 3390 0001 6466 8504 
EVERYTHING WAS SHIPPED 2 DAY PRIOTY SO ITEMS SHOULD BE THERE BY SATURDAY ! THANKS FOR THE QUICK PAYMENT AND I HOPE THE PARTS I SEND FOR THOSE FROM THE WANTED AD HELPS OUT !


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 29 2009, 06:08 PM~13425259
> *50 international
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks tight


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2009, 06:00 PM~13445671
> *HUNTINGTON PARK, CA 90255 >0308 3390 0001 6466 8474
> 
> MADISON, OH 44057 > <span style=\'color:red\'>0308 3390 0001 6466 8481
> 
> ELMWOOD, IL 61529 > 0308 3390 0001 6466 8498
> 
> CHINO, CA 91710 > 0308 3390 0001 6466 8511
> 
> WHITTIER, CA 90606 > 0380 3390 0001 6466 8504
> EVERYTHING  WAS  SHIPPED  2 DAY  PRIOTY  SO  ITEMS  SHOULD  BE THERE  BY  SATURDAY !  THANKS  FOR  THE  QUICK  PAYMENT    AND  I  HOPE THE  PARTS  I  SEND  FOR  THOSE  FROM THE  WANTED  AD HELPS  OUT !
> *


Thanks Mini.


----------



## mcloven

http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele.../AOS_34941.html 
would these rims fit on a hilux with no cutting or major work


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 31 2009, 08:25 PM~13446751
> *http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele.../AOS_34941.html
> would these rims fit on a hilux with no cutting or major work
> *


You would have to cut the fender off put the wheel on then re-glue the fender back on


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 31 2009, 07:35 PM~13446831
> *You would have to cut the fender off put the wheel on then re-glue the fender back on
> *


*LOL ! SAY WHAT ! LOL !  *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 31 2009, 11:08 AM~13442828
> *This is a large creek in NE Nebraska, that had been filled with scrap for many years, even tho we probly shouldn't of we walked about half of the creek, rumors say there was several old Model A's and even sum Tri-Five Chevys and a couple mid 60s mustangs towards the very end, I havnt been over to check on this in a few years but they say that someone has came in with a end loader and just mangled everything even worse then it was when these pics were taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :uh:  :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

:0 N :0 I :0 C :0 E :0 M :0 I :0 N :0 I


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 31 2009, 10:08 AM~13442828
> *This is a large creek in NE Nebraska, that had been filled with scrap for many years, even tho we probly shouldn't of we walked about half of the creek, rumors say there was several old Model A's and even sum Tri-Five Chevys and a couple mid 60s mustangs towards the very end, I havnt been over to check on this in a few years but they say that someone has came in with a end loader and just mangled everything even worse then it was when these pics were taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn three 59s in those pics two four doors and a two door you should go check and see if that two door has paint dividers on it ill pay you for them if they are even tho its a long shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DA_SQUID

:0


> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 31 2009, 10:08 AM~13442828
> *This is a large creek in NE Nebraska, that had been filled with scrap for many years, even tho we probly shouldn't of we walked about half of the creek, rumors say there was several old Model A's and even sum Tri-Five Chevys and a couple mid 60s mustangs towards the very end, I havnt been over to check on this in a few years but they say that someone has came in with a end loader and just mangled everything even worse then it was when these pics were taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

just got these in yesterday.

the 66 and snap kit are sealed, the 63 customizing kit is open but near mint.


----------



## 408models

HOW MUCH OF THE MODELS ON THE BOX IS BUILT AND HOW MUCH IS PHOTOSHOPPED :scrutinize: 

I'V ALWAYS TRIPPED ON THAT, I WAS LOOKING AND SOME OF MY MODELS BOXES LIKE THE NEW REVEL 58 IMPALA LOWRIDER, THAT FOIL WORK IS TO CLEAN :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

Sleepwalking dog


----------



## Bogyoke

:roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## youcantfademe

seen today at lunch....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 1 2009, 08:12 PM~13458090
> *Sleepwalking dog
> *


watch the other vedios ! That dog is on crack or something ! Must be 1 of hearses old dog he had until he ran out of peanut butter !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 2 2009, 12:04 AM~13460380
> *seen today at lunch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In Kansas?


----------



## youcantfademe

:yes:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 01:39 AM~13450934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i see a riding locster!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Apr 2 2009, 11:47 AM~13464430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS LITTLE DUDE IS WILD ! SORRY FELLAS I CAN'T SLEEP !


----------



## mademan

a few more showed up today, thanks to david, mark and gilbert!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Apr 2 2009, 02:03 PM~13466099
> *i see a riding locster!!
> *


he aint riding if the hood is up, must have a northstar lol.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 31 2009, 05:35 PM~13446831
> *You would have to cut the fender off put the wheel on then re-glue the fender back on
> *


i can do that


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2009, 01:48 AM~13472597
> *THIS  LITTLE  DUDE  IS  WILD  !    SORRY  FELLAS  I  CAN'T  SLEEP !
> *



THATS HOW I FIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 3 2009, 09:51 AM~13473523
> *i can do that
> *


 :biggrin: I was joking.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2009, 11:18 AM~13474127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*ahhhhhhh!!! NOTHIN LIKE A BBQ AT WORK AND BEER TO START A WEEKEND* :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Beer is hotness!!


----------



## spikekid999

my homies navi


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 3 2009, 07:10 PM~13477735
> *my homies navi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No offense but *GOD DAMN THAT'S UGLY!!!!*


----------



## spikekid999

big body caddy wagon


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 3 2009, 06:14 PM~13477755
> *No offense but GOD DAMN THAT'S UGLY!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 3 2009, 09:44 AM~13473864
> *THATS HOW I FIGHT! :biggrin:
> *



Making your self dizzy.


----------



## Ohio Chad

I wish I had one of these when I was little.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 3 2009, 05:18 PM~13477779
> *:uh:
> *


tell him cotton wheel wells were played out in 85


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2009, 03:01 PM~13477689
> *Beer is hotness!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

oh ya and thats a 20 hour paint job on that navi with a plasma screen and ps2 in the back with a 2 pump setup


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 3 2009, 07:44 PM~13477955
> *oh ya and thats a 20 hour paint job on that navi with a plasma screen and ps2 in the back with a 2 pump setup
> *


It's still ugly sorry. And why put all that work in it and only 2 pumps? :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I dont mind the paint too much, but the running boards, gold roof rack, and grille have to go. Smooth the roof, body drop it, and put it on bigger nice looking wheels, And send me one of those toilet seats!


----------



## mcloven

edit


----------



## MayhemKustomz

And how is that cool?


----------



## RIP Viejo

WTF is so cool about that?? dude,,,,yiou need to grow up....honestly....my friend was killed in a DWI incedent......that shit aint cool....yeah i have a morbid imagination and all but dont post this shit here PLZ


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad+Apr 3 2009, 07:39 PM~13478273-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's still ugly sorry.  And why put all that work in it and only 2 pumps?   :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why, cuz obviously thats what he wanted to do, plus its just is tow vehicle
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2009, 07:45 PM~13478318
> *I dont mind the paint too much, but the running boards, gold roof rack, and grille have to go. Smooth the roof, body drop it, and put it on bigger nice looking wheels, And send me one of those toilet seats!
> *


body drops are for them stupid mini truckers. he's all lowrider, and them rims probably cost more then your car alone


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Apr 3 2009, 07:51 PM~13478361
> *WTF is so cool about that?? dude,,,,yiou need to grow up....honestly....my friend was killed in a DWI incedent......that shit aint cool....yeah i have a morbid imagination and all but dont post this shit here PLZ
> *



I agree. Two weeks ago a friend of mine was killed by a drunk driver on his way to my house, sadly he had about 3 miles to go and he would of been here and safe.

GROW THE FUCK UP


----------



## spikekid999

here ya go ya fuckin haterz!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=463705&st=0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413356


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 3 2009, 06:15 PM~13478519
> *here ya go ya fuckin haterz!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=463705&st=0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413356
> *


these are rad! wicked paint work in there!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 3 2009, 08:18 PM~13478540
> *these are rad! wicked paint work in there!
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> *say homie....i wanted to know what size and all that you use for plates...i want to make some custom ones....dont worry either i wont steal your buisness here just wanted to make some for my builds...lol but i needed the dimensions and dpi if you know all that! thx
> 
> rayray*


 :uh:


----------



## Bogyoke

lespauljames


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2009, 10:45 PM~13479077
> *:uh:
> *


Well? We're all waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 3 2009, 03:21 PM~13477789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had one of these when I was little.
> *


I did have one similar to this
http://www.retroplanet.com/Merchant2/graph...k_Pedal_Car.jpg


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Apr 3 2009, 04:55 PM~13479151
> *I did have one similar to this
> http://www.retroplanet.com/Merchant2/graph...k_Pedal_Car.jpg
> *


i'll get pics of my son's pedal car... i'm gonna have it painted in a couple weeks..... i did a 1.5" suspension drop and a wheel change that also lowered it another half inch :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin:


----------



## Linc

i need a bigger desk.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2009, 07:15 PM~13479309
> *i'll get pics of my son's pedal car... i'm gonna have it painted in a couple weeks..... i did a 1.5" suspension drop and a wheel change that also lowered it another half inch  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2009, 07:20 PM~13479347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


Very nice :biggrin:  
Is it steel sheet metal or fiberglass?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 3 2009, 04:14 PM~13477755
> *No offense but GOD DAMN THAT'S UGLY!!!!
> *


Its not that bad hell i would roll in it


----------



## undead white boy

Ok today there was a show at the local UTI school that i was invited to.So the main reason i went is for the cars,girls,and to look at the school.Well i seen the fine chick and spit a little game at them.I have a appointment on monday to see if i have what they want for a student(wish me luck).And to top the day off i got some sweet pics of some BAD ASS cars(most were tuners :angry: though)

So lets get the rice rockets outta the way first LOL.

some of the drift teams


























This one^^^ had a bad ass V8 stuffed in it but took off befor i could get pics :angry: .

More pics of the falken race car

















Student cars


----------



## undead white boy

student cars continued



































IDK what team but the flaked out paint got my attention(HAY it was shiny LOL)


















Suburu


























This is trick the radiator is in the trunk


















2010 BMW's i think?



























Thats it for the tuners


----------



## undead white boy

Muscle car time
K&N filters clean ass belair













































This mustang was bad it has 550hp and dynoed at 4.18.


























05 ram with NOS


----------



## undead white boy

This GTO was nothing to play with.It has a rear mounted turbo i cant remember the dyno #'s because i was too busy picking my jaw up off the floor.BTW this is 100% not street legal


























This is my favorite one of the whole show.Its a newer vette that i couldn't find out anything on due to the whole team being HUSH HUSH about it.I was even told to delete the photo of the engine.I can tell you this when they moved it from the parking lot to the tech bay i heard it across the parking lot as if it was right next to me.When i went to look at it the ground shook and im guessing it had in the park of 650 to 850HP.It was that bad ass.








If anyone asks it wasn't me DEAL












































This is on op of my to replicate list^^^ .
Thats it i guess all good things must end right.


----------



## Ohio Chad

I love this show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHSh2feboJY


----------



## JMONEY

ANY BODY EVERY GO SO FAR WITH DETAIL ASTO PUT BODY MOUNTS ON THE FRAME OR FOIL THE SCREWS ON THE FRAME.ALSO ADD THE WIRES GOING TO HEAD LIGHTS AND TAIL LIGHTS.HOW A BOUT TRUNK LATCH AND HOOD LATCH .AND I NOTICE ONE DETAIL EVERY ONE MISSES THE LITTLE TINTED PART AT THE TOP OF THE WINDSHELD. A NOTHER IS THE LITTLE GM STICKERS ON THE WINDOWS.JUST THROWING SOME NEW SHIT OUT THERE .


----------



## mademan

I dunno who told you that, but theres nothing top secret about the Vette at all. its a 427
Conrad Grunewald Corvette story

theres engine pics all over the net


engine pics scroll down


as for the GTO being NOT streetlegal.... there a guy on a local car forum im on, who lives an hour away from me running a rear mount turbo setup.... he races at the track and drives it to work everyday.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Rear mount turbos aren't illegal, Just not widely used. Those cars are badass though, The dodge looks kinda hack with all that spaghetti wire all over the place.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

OK guys, any idea on Caddy engine color in 66??? Thanks


----------



## OneLowBull

saw the new fast and the furious its pretty bad ass


----------



## Siim123

I just downloaded it but quality was CRAP and deleted it after few minutes. Waiting for better torrent. It comes to Estonia's cinemas in 10 April but cant wait so long and also I dont have cinema in my hometown  

(Is talking about torrents and downloading good here or should I keep my mouth shut?)


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 5 2009, 01:18 PM~13488869
> *I just downloaded it but quality was CRAP and deleted it after few minutes. Waiting for better torrent. It comes to Estonia's cinemas in 10 April but cant wait so long and also I dont have cinema in my hometown
> 
> (Is talking about torrents and downloading good here or should I keep my mouth shut?)
> *


the feds know whats going on here considering the amount of threats handed out


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 5 2009, 02:21 PM~13488885
> *the feds know whats going on here considering the amount of threats handed out
> *


What you say about threats ????? I haven't seen any posted on here ! Are you getting emails or pm's of such things ! :uh:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2009, 01:29 PM~13488934
> *What  you    say  about  threats  ?????  I haven't  seen  any  posted  on  here  !  Are  you  getting  emails  or  pm's  of  such    things !    :uh:
> *


ive had them come to my house on a few occasions but not because of LIL but because of people i was associated with. they have watched LIL before because of incidents in Off topic and Cholo the Djs snitching


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Feds like Lowriders too! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

picked up a new display case today at a store called IKEA. only paid $70 for it with the light. gonnna put it together tonight after kiddies are in bed. will post pics then.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 5 2009, 02:25 PM~13489449
> *picked up a new display case today at a store called IKEA. only paid $70 for it with the light.  gonnna put it together tonight after kiddies are in bed. will post pics then.
> *


 :biggrin: i have 2 of these! not bad, but only hold 3 cars cramped on each shelf! 4 shelves including the bottom of the stand! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 5 2009, 02:40 AM~13487145
> *I dunno who told you that, but theres nothing top secret about the Vette at all. its a  427
> Conrad Grunewald Corvette story
> 
> theres engine pics all over the net
> engine pics scroll down
> as for the GTO being NOT streetlegal.... there a guy on a local car forum im on, who lives an hour away from me running a rear mount turbo setup.... he races at the track and drives it to work everyday.
> *



IDK bro i guess the crew chief didn't want to say shit due to the other teams being there.As for the GTO idk the teachers were saying it wasn't legal but they may just be B.S.ing it.Thanks for the link made  .


----------



## OneLowBull

win :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI7EYAb-cBU


----------



## DEUCES76

who on here makes a colorbar for models


----------



## CHR1S619

MY HOMIE'S CAR


----------



## regalistic

heres my new display case...



































not bad for $70


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Chris , thats bad ass!! Im gonna have to hit u up on a Sunday to see this shit.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 6 2009, 12:31 AM~13493060
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI7EYAb-cBU
> *



THATS AWSOME!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 5 2009, 10:44 PM~13493176
> *Damn Chris , thats bad ass!! Im gonna have to hit u up on a Sunday to see this shit.
> *


ANYTIME  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

KOOL


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 6 2009, 01:31 AM~13493060
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI7EYAb-cBU
> *


That's one of my favorite police chases. I've watched it a few times before.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## BODINE

took this today lol


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2009, 10:27 PM~13498208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2009, 04:01 PM~13477689
> *Beer is hotness!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2009, 05:27 PM~13498208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yep got to have one of those towels handy with all the shittin a newborn does.... :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 6 2009, 05:17 PM~13499844
> *yep got to have one of those towels handy with all the shittin a newborn does.... :roflmao:
> *


Damn, ya beat me to it! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 6 2009, 08:17 PM~13499844
> *yep got to have one of those towels handy with all the shittin a newborn does.... :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: thats to funny lol, because i changed her diper 5 times in under an hour today, and she was shittin while i was changein her, i do not understand where it comes from lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Apr 4 2009, 12:23 PM~13483799
> *Very nice  :biggrin:
> Is it steel sheet metal or fiberglass?
> *


theres actually not a plastic piece on it.... the only thing not metal is the seat :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2009, 11:27 AM~13498208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 5 2009, 09:43 PM~13493161
> *heres my new display case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for $70
> *



these are nice shelves i have 2 of them :biggrin: . to get more builds in them you can get glass or plexiglass cut to make more shelves . :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## Pokey

We just got back from Georgia. Well, actually, we got home Sunday morning, but I just now got done uploading all the pics to my Photobucket.

Anyway, we spent a whole week in Georgia. We drove down on March 28th, and headed home on April 5th.

We went down to visit with family, but we also went to the Georgia Aquarium, Atlanta Zoo, World of Coke, Fernbank Museum of Natural History, Babyland General Hospital (home of the Cabbage Patch Kids), and spent a whole day in a beautiful town called Helen.

I spent A LOT of time in Atlanta traffic last week, and frankly, I really don't want to drive in that crap ever again!

Well, here's a link to the pics if anyone wants to see them,

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...Georgia%202009/

On a more car related note, we stopped at the National Corvette Museum in Bowling Green, Kentucky. Despite recently selling a lot of the museum cars at Barret Jackson, and them being in the middle of renovations, there were sill quite a few nice Vettes there.

Here's some pics from the NCM,














































Here's a link to the rest of the pics,

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...0Museum%202009/


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks like you had a blast.... being laid off is turning out to be a blessing with the time you get to spend with your family.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 6 2009, 09:36 PM~13502572
> *looks like you had a blast.... being laid off is turning out to be a blessing with the time you get to spend with your family.....
> *


Yeah, no kidding, I haven't been this happy for a long time! Of course, the nice severance I got helped too.  

Also, we just got a new puppy today! A six week old "min pin". She doesn't have a name yet, but my daughter is calling her Chloe, so I guess that's her name.




























To my surprise, my wife's cat actually likes her!



















She's a cutie. She slept most of the day today, she was pooped! She's going to the vet tomorrow.

This is my first dog since my 14 year old German Shephard, "Max", died about 4 years ago.


----------



## undead white boy

Well i got some great news for myself atleast.I have been accepted by U.T.I. i have a year long auto class as well as a class sponsered by Ford.In all i can recieve my ASE papers and 13 outta 17 certificates offered by ford which makes it to where i can go to any ford dealership show them the ASE papers,The certificates,And my papers telling them what tech school i went to and get a job like nothing.Things are looking up finally.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 6 2009, 11:12 PM~13502098
> *these are nice shelves i have 2 of them  :biggrin: . to get more builds in them you can get glass or plexiglass cut to make more shelves .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah i been thinking about that, i gonna try to do that i the next day or so, but all in all i think the case is a pretty could value


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 6 2009, 10:56 PM~13502676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro its time to clean under that desk! Send me the sucker!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

damn everyones just fulla great news lately...congrats to everyone!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 7 2009, 08:59 AM~13504794
> *damn everyones just fulla great news lately...congrats to everyone!
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm: I'm diggin' all of the great news! I'm just happy 'cause I'm off today and Thursday while my kids are on spring break. I have to go work on some plastic now.


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlARG0vTxeM


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 6 2009, 10:16 PM~13502901
> *Well i got some great news for myself atleast.I have been accepted by U.T.I. i have a year long auto class as well as a class sponsered by Ford.In all i can recieve my ASE papers and 13 outta 17 certificates offered by ford which makes it to where i can go to any ford dealership show them the ASE papers,The certificates,And my papers telling them what tech school i went to and get a job like nothing.Things are looking up finally.
> *


you hope, i have I-CAR refinishing I ,II ,III and estimating and a few othe courses, hasnt done me one bit of good.....


----------



## Bos82

hey hey hey let the man have his moment of happiness!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: . I thought all of those courses would benefit you a little more?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 7 2009, 12:00 PM~13505639
> *you hope, i have I-CAR refinishing I ,II ,III and estimating and a few othe courses, hasnt done me one bit of good.....
> *


He doesnt understand that just because he gets certs for that shit that doesnt guarantee your foot in the door.


----------



## spikekid999

just about finished :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 7 2009, 10:50 AM~13507289
> *just about finished :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks bad ass !!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 10:56 AM~13507359
> *Looks bad ass !!
> *


X2! :0


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 7 2009, 10:00 AM~13505639
> *you hope, i have I-CAR refinishing I ,II ,III and estimating and a few othe courses, hasnt done me one bit of good.....
> *


There's something called ambition and motivation...he can get a job if he wants. UTI is expensive but its not hard to get a job at any dealership. You can make good money just make sure you keep the job. My buddy went to UTI in houston and spent around 80K for his schooling and tools. He was working for caddilac and had a problem with drugs. He can still get a job at any of the dealerships around here cause of the certs.

I personally don't understand the point of those schools, most teach you how to use a computer database to look up problems which tells you how to repair them. Anyone can read that stuff and fix a car. You need more hands on then those schools teach you. If you bring a car in and say "its got this ping sound coming from the motor" They will look that up on the comp and fix what it says instead of listening and knowing what the problem might be. At least those are my experinces i've learned from dealership mechanics. Share your experiances! I'd like to hear them.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 7 2009, 12:50 PM~13507289
> *just about finished :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats awesome spike. I like it!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Apr 7 2009, 01:56 PM~13507359-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks bad ass !!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 01:58 PM~13507373
> *X2! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kirby_@Apr 7 2009, 02:37 PM~13507740
> *Thats awesome spike. I like it!
> *


thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Apr 7 2009, 12:37 PM~13507740
> *Thats awesome spike. I like it!
> *


x2! Great work Spike, love that pic too!


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie

ill get more pics once its 100% complete


----------



## Guest

Looks real good Spike!


----------



## Tonioseven

There's tons of cool car pictures at the link below. I found these earlier today...

http://www.donshotrodpage.net/DelMar09/index.htm


----------



## tunzafun

check this out. i found it pretty funny

http://cgi.ebay.com/1993-FORD-BRONCO-OJ-SI...93%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 7 2009, 10:06 PM~13511868
> *check this out. i found it pretty funny
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1993-FORD-BRONCO-OJ-SI...93%3A1|294%3A50
> *


Lol, thats great. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2009, 11:30 PM~13512282
> *Lol, thats great. :biggrin:
> *


i thought it was a real kit at first. i was bout 2 snatch that rite up :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 6 2009, 02:22 PM~13497537
> *took this today lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: looks like a micro machine


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD SHOW YOU GUYS THIS.









THATS F#a%ED UP. THATS MY FAVORITE CAR, AND THERES A TON OF PICS LIKE THIS.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> Yeah, no kidding, I haven't been this happy for a long time! Of course, the nice severance I got helped too.
> 
> Also, we just got a new puppy today! A six week old "min pin". She doesn't have a name yet, but my daughter is calling her Chloe, so I guess that's her name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the new addition to the family pokey - but you definatly have some work ahead of you :yes: ours is a pain in the ass (but we still love her)
> here is our min pin Lola


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 7 2009, 12:33 AM~13502540
> *We just got back from Georgia. Well, actually, we got home Sunday morning, but I just now got done uploading all the pics to my Photobucket.
> 
> Anyway, we spent a whole week in Georgia. We drove down on March 28th, and headed home on April 5th.
> 
> We went down to visit with family, but we also went to the Georgia Aquarium, Atlanta Zoo, World of Coke, Fernbank Museum of Natural History, Babyland General Hospital (home of the Cabbage Patch Kids), and spent a whole day in a beautiful town called Helen.
> 
> I spent A LOT of time in Atlanta traffic last week, and frankly, I really don't want to drive in that crap ever again!
> 
> Well, here's a link to the pics if anyone wants to see them,
> 
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...Georgia%202009/
> 
> On a more car related note, we stopped at the National Corvette Museum in Bowling Green, Kentucky. Despite recently selling a lot of the museum cars at Barret Jackson, and them being in the middle of renovations, there were sill quite a few nice Vettes there.
> 
> Here's some pics from the NCM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the rest of the pics,
> 
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...0Museum%202009/
> *


i went there wit my family last year. alotta nice vettes there. i remember tha tour guide tellin us that we mite get lucky n see 1 of tha new zr1's...turns out we seen 7 of em lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2009, 04:13 PM~13497448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got this from my default on myspace didnt u? :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## lowridermodels

*JUST THOUGHT ID SHARE A COUPLE CADDY PICS......*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 8 2009, 06:57 PM~13521185
> *JUST THOUGHT ID SHARE A COUPLE CADDY PICS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That sheriff caddy looks just like the lake county sheriff paint jobs.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Apr 7 2009, 11:50 AM~13505514-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlARG0vTxeM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I thought that shit was never going to stop rollin'. It was nice seeing how well the rollcage held up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Apr 8 2009, 09:44 PM~13522128
> *That sheriff caddy looks just like the lake county sheriff paint jobs.... :biggrin:
> *


LOL...No shit Scur.



http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cas/1111486702.html <-------WTF?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 8 2009, 10:02 PM~13523079
> *http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cas/1111486702.html  <-------WTF?
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS??? :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :loco:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 9 2009, 02:09 AM~13525228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's the resin body needed to build that wagon...










http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Flintstone-Chrys...34.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 7 2009, 11:50 AM~13507289
> *just about finished :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








thats cool as shit not your every day model looks just like your 1;1 killer job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THIS IS JUST SOMETHING I'VE BEEN WONDERING ABOUT. TWO WEEKS AGO, I WAS DELIVERING NEWS PAPERS LATE AT NIGHT. WHEN I WAS DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD I SAW A BLACK CAT. IT STARTED RUNNING AWAY. WELL AT THE LAST SECOND IT SHOT ACROSS MY PATH. hno: hno: NOW COMES THE PART IM WONDERING ABOUT. WE ALL KNOW ITS BAD LUCK IF A BLK CAT CROSSES YOUR PATH, BUT EVEN THOUGH I TRIED TO STOP, DAMN NEAR WRECKED MY TRUCK, BUT I RAN IT OVER. I FELT REAL BAD, CAUSE I HAVE A BLK CAT THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE THAT ONE. I HIT IT WITH BOTH WHEELS AND SAW IT FLOP AROUND IN THE ROAD THEN TOOK OFF BACK THE WAY IT CAME. SO DID I STOP THE BAD LUCK, OR IS THAT REALLY BAD? hno: :around:


----------



## Tonioseven

At least it won't cause bad luck for anybody else! :cheesy:

Somebody please buy this so I don't! I want it bad as hell but I just don't have it in the budget for this week! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i need a pinstripe to break up all the orange...what color? i tried lime green on the hood but it looks like scale painters tape lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

New ride?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 9 2009, 11:55 AM~13527738
> *New ride?
> *


yup ! i posted my grand prix for sale yesturday in fron t of the house for $2500.00 ~ bitch was sold in 3 hours ! went and picked this up ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2009, 12:00 PM~13527781
> *yup !  i  posted  my  grand  prix  for  sale  yesturday  in  fron t of  the  house  for  $2500.00 ~    bitch  was  sold  in  3  hours !  went  and  picked  this  up !  :biggrin:
> *


Hell, I would've flown up to buy it and drove it back here!! But I'm broke.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2009, 09:52 AM~13527717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! My cousin has a 2008 Kia Sedona, and she likes hers. She had a few electrical problems with it when it only had 2,000 miles on it, but that's the only problems that I know of so far.

Is it for you, or the wifey?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2009, 11:52 AM~13527717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks nice. You got the car seats in it yet.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Apr 9 2009, 09:54 AM~13526621-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats cool as shit not your every day model looks just like your 1;1 killer job bro :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 9 2009, 11:47 AM~13527696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a pinstripe to break up all the orange...what color? i tried lime green on the hood but it looks like scale painters tape lol
> *


did you ever think of black,,,to go with the rims :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well im tryna think kinda like chip foose and do an oddball color pinstripe tht looks badass


----------



## urjustamemory

wow on the tv show "American Choppers" Paul Sr. fired Paul Jr. Didn't see that coming :uh:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 9 2009, 09:37 PM~13532293
> *wow on the tv show "American Choppers" Paul Sr. fired Paul Jr. Didn't see that coming :uh:
> *


How many times is that now?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 9 2009, 09:37 PM~13532293
> *wow on the tv show "American Choppers" Paul Sr. fired Paul Jr. Didn't see that coming :uh:
> *


that show is fake as hell. thats all they do is fight n argue. its kinda played out now


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 9 2009, 08:47 PM~13532373
> *How many times is that now?
> *



This sounds like the last time. Paul Jr said he would never go work for Sr again.


----------



## tunzafun

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/koDUdvTaBlU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/koDUdvTaBlU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 9 2009, 07:52 PM~13532405
> *This sounds like the last time. Paul Jr said he would never go work for Sr again.
> *


he doesnt he has his own shop now


----------



## OneLowBull

http://www.break.com/index/dude-hangs-slee...o-top-bunk.html


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Pokey+Apr 9 2009, 01:18 PM~13528447-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! My cousin has a 2008 Kia Sedona, and she likes hers. She had a few electrical problems with it when it only had 2,000 miles on it, but that's the only problems that I know of so far.
> 
> Is it for you, or the wifey?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85 biarittz_@Apr 9 2009, 07:15 PM~13531492
> *Looks nice. You got the car seats in it yet.
> *



its the family car ! so as of right now its the one i drive ! My wife can't see anything so she's not wanting to drive it ! we got an 04 grand am that will use to get to work and with the twin's and my 5 yr old the van will always be at home if they need to get some when i'm at work ! 

Yo 85 Biarittz it fits us perfect ! i got it with 3rd row seating so the babies can be close to us and mr. mason has the whole rear seat to him self ! :biggrin: 

It has plenty of room behind the rear seat for a double stroller and if we go to the store it has room for the goodies ! 

Another plus was that i bought it yesturday at $16,000 at 21% intrest for 72 month with $500 down ! 

Belive it or not *** BIG C WAS WITH ME WHEN I DID THIS TODAY ** * I gave them a year of payments today ! it knock me down to 60 months at 18.5 % ! 

i know the interest is high but thats cause of my bankrupt thing i did in dec.! 

So all in all things look alright right now !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2009, 09:59 PM~13533049
> *:biggrin:
> its  the family  car  !  so  as  of  right  now  its  the  one  i  drive  !  My  wife  can't  see  anything  so  she's  not  wanting to  drive  it !  we  got  an  04  grand  am  that  will  use  to  get  to  work  and  with the  twin's  and  my  5  yr old  the  van  will  always  be  at  home  if  they  need  to get  some  when  i'm  at  work !
> 
> Yo  85 Biarittz    it  fits    us  perfect  !  i  got  it  with  3rd  row  seating  so  the  babies  can  be  close  to  us  and  mr. mason  has the  whole  rear  seat  to  him  self  !  :biggrin:
> 
> It  has  plenty  of  room  behind  the  rear  seat  for  a  double  stroller  and  if  we  go  to  the  store  it has  room  for  the  goodies !
> 
> Another  plus  was that  i  bought  it  yesturday  at  $16,000  at  21% intrest  for  72  month  with  $500 down !
> 
> Belive  it  or  not  ** BIG  C  WAS  WITH  ME  WHEN  I  DID  THIS TODAY **   I gave  them  a year  of  payments  today  !  it  knock  me  down  to  60  months  at  18.5 %  !
> 
> i  know  the  interest  is  high  but  thats  cause  of  my  bankrupt thing  i  did  in  dec.!
> 
> So  all  in  all  things  look  alright  right  now  !
> *



Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2009, 04:59 PM~13533049
> *:biggrin:
> its  the family  car  !  so  as  of  right  now  its  the  one  i  drive  !  My  wife  can't  see  anything  so  she's  not  wanting to  drive  it !  we  got  an  04  grand  am  that  will  use  to  get  to  work  and  with the  twin's  and  my  5  yr old  the  van  will  always  be  at  home  if  they  need  to get  some  when  i'm  at  work !
> 
> Yo  85 Biarittz    it  fits    us  perfect  !  i  got  it  with  3rd  row  seating  so  the  babies  can  be  close  to  us  and  mr. mason  has the  whole  rear  seat  to  him  self  !  :biggrin:
> 
> It  has  plenty  of  room  behind  the  rear  seat  for  a  double  stroller  and  if  we  go  to  the  store  it has  room  for  the  goodies !
> 
> Another  plus  was that  i  bought  it  yesturday  at  $16,000  at  21% intrest  for  72  month  with  $500 down !
> 
> Belive  it  or  not  ** BIG  C  WAS  WITH  ME  WHEN  I  DID  THIS TODAY **   I gave  them  a year  of  payments  today  !  it  knock  me  down  to  60  months  at  18.5 %  !
> 
> i  know  the  interest  is  high  but  thats  cause  of  my  bankrupt thing  i  did  in  dec.!
> 
> So  all  in  all  things  look  alright  right  now  !
> *


good shit homie..... yea... bad credit sucks ass....


----------



## BODINE

WISH I KEPT THIS


----------



## BODINE

who has I Spy Books ?


where is the face of a man in the treasure hunt one , on page 20-21


----------



## Linc




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2009, 07:59 PM~13533049
> *:biggrin:
> its  the family  car  !  so  as  of  right  now  its  the  one  i  drive  !  My  wife  can't  see  anything  so  she's  not  wanting to  drive  it !  we  got  an  04  grand  am  that  will  use  to  get  to  work  and  with the  twin's  and  my  5  yr old  the  van  will  always  be  at  home  if  they  need  to get  some  when  i'm  at  work !
> 
> Yo  85 Biarittz    it  fits    us  perfect  !  i  got  it  with  3rd  row  seating  so  the  babies  can  be  close  to  us  and  mr. mason  has the  whole  rear  seat  to  him  self  !  :biggrin:
> 
> It  has  plenty  of  room  behind  the  rear  seat  for  a  double  stroller  and  if  we  go  to  the  store  it has  room  for  the  goodies !
> 
> Another  plus  was that  i  bought  it  yesturday  at  $16,000  at  21% intrest  for  72  month  with  $500 down !
> 
> Belive  it  or  not  ** BIG  C  WAS  WITH  ME  WHEN  I  DID  THIS TODAY **   I gave  them  a year  of  payments  today  !  it  knock  me  down  to  60  months  at  18.5 %  !
> 
> i  know  the  interest  is  high  but  thats  cause  of  my  bankrupt thing  i  did  in  dec.!
> 
> So  all  in  all  things  look  alright  right  now  !
> *


Mini,

Cut your payment in half and pay twice in the months timeframe. It will kill alot of that interest. I do that iwth both of my cars. I got a 2005 Santa Fe two years ago and have paid that way ever since. It was 24,000 when I got it. Now we are down to about 13,000 in two years. The payments were 350 a month and I paid 175 the first part of the month and 175 again when the payment was due. This forces the interest to only build for 15 days rather than 30 overall. In the end with 18.5 interest you reall knock it down to almost 11 or 12 percent and save yourself hundreds at the end of the year. Just wanted to throw that out there to you homie!!! It has saved my a ton of money and helped me keep the amount I owe almost at the value of the car right now.


----------



## stilldownivlife

21% intrest for 72 month  DAMN 
congrats on the new ride but i didnt know it was legal to charge that much for interest 


well i did my first tattoo on myself last night :dunno: 
i am half ashamed and half proud it didnt turn out totally fucked up 


















i was so nervous i was trembling like a crackhead for the first 5-10 min


----------



## BigPoppa

Even if you did fuck it up, I don't think you'd be able to see it under all that hair


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 10 2009, 08:59 AM~13537015
> *Even if you did fuck it up, I don't think you'd be able to see it under all that hair
> *


LOL ! Fuck-in forest legs ! Shit I thought i was hairy brother damn ! 

Plus to do it yourself on yourself its pretty clean ! But with homie's eyebrows he needs to be carrying a sharpie not a pencil ! LOL ! :roflmao:


----------



## gseeds

well i did my first tattoo on myself last night :dunno: 
i am half ashamed and half proud it didnt turn out totally fucked up 











i think it came out really good, for being your frist tat, i know its hard to tat yourself,back in the day when i was thinking about doing tatoos i didnt want to screw someone up for life so i praticed on myself, this is the very frist tat i ever did,it is also on my own leg, its a car club tat,of a car club im in. the "yakety yaks"
from reseda california. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

got this done in 2days








took 2nd in dallas last weekend


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yeah the forest of hair should cover it up :biggrin:


i dig the ratfinkish t mr seeds :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 10 2009, 04:00 AM~13536084
> * 21% intrest for 72 month   DAMN
> congrats on the new ride but i didnt know it was legal to charge that much for interest
> well i did my first tattoo on myself last night :dunno:
> i am half ashamed and half proud it didnt turn out totally fucked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was so nervous i was trembling like a crackhead for the first 5-10 min
> *



Once all that hair grows back you should trim it all off again except for where his hair should be....that would be funny as hell.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## urjustamemory

New Camera today, finally I can take quality photos now. 


Just playing around. S10 was on my desk so I said what the hell say cheese.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 10 2009, 04:07 PM~13539913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yeah the forest of hair should cover it up :biggrin:
> i dig the ratfinkish t mr seeds :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, stilldown4life, yea thats some of my art work, i grew up looking at ed roth art and thats where i get my style from, heres two more of mine im having tatooed on the front side of arms {bicips} so they are facing each other,no color just black ink, i drew these about ten or so years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2009, 05:14 PM~13540463
> *thanks, stilldown4life, yea thats some of my art work, i grew up looking at ed roth art and thats where i get my style from, heres two more of mine im having tatooed on the front side of arms {bicips} so they are facing each other,no color just black ink, i drew these about ten or so years ago. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






thats some killer work right there, do you orders? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Apr 10 2009, 05:54 PM~13541536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GO TO YOUR ROOM


----------



## ptman2002

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 10 2009, 05:02 PM~13540381
> *New Camera today, finally I can take quality photos now.
> Just playing around. S10 was on my desk so I said what the hell say cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i get one of these?


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 10 2009, 08:08 PM~13542114
> *where can i get one of these?
> *



I got it from here. I know that he has two of them but I don't know if he got rid of that 2nd one yet.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465407


----------



## Tonioseven

I got the Revell '58 Impala for under $10 with a 50% off coupon yesterday at Michael's. When you use the 40% coupon in the flyer, they give you a 50% coupon at the register. Just passing a tip along.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 10 2009, 03:08 PM~13542114
> *where can i get one of these?
> *


http://www.perrysresin.com i think.....


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 10 2009, 08:16 PM~13542158
> *http://www.perrysresin.com i think.....
> *



Yup.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thats a NICE booty!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2009, 08:06 PM~13541622
> *thats some killer work right there, do you orders? :biggrin:
> *


thanks [email protected], somtimes i do orders if im not too busy, just me know. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2009, 10:48 PM~13542828
> *thanks [email protected], somtimes i do orders if im not too busy, just me know. :biggrin:
> *





cool brother, ill hit you up soon


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 10 2009, 10:18 PM~13542617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man i must be just to f n old or somthing, but that way too big butt thing i just dont get, her face i get along with the rest of her,but that a$$ i dont, im wrong here guys? i mean that thing has to just take some huge dumps.


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 10 2009, 05:02 PM~13540381
> *New Camera today, finally I can take quality photos now.
> Just playing around. S10 was on my desk so I said what the hell say cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've been wondering what that looks like. Perry's Resin never emailed me back so I was kind of sketchy about ordering from there. I want to make a 1/24-1/25 of my buddies truck.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2009, 06:54 PM~13542867
> *man i must be just to f n old or somthing, but that way too big butt thing i just dont get, her face i get along with the rest of her,but that a$$ i dont, im wrong here guys? i mean that thing has to just take some huge dumps.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2009, 04:14 PM~13540463
> *thanks, stilldown4life, yea thats some of my art work, i grew up looking at ed roth art and thats where i get my style from, heres two more of mine im having tatooed on the front side of arms {bicips} so they are facing each other,no color just black ink, i drew these about ten or so years ago. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn those are yours :0 
fkn nice work man :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 10 2009, 07:18 PM~13542617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you thought this was good peep her again


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 11 2009, 02:29 AM~13544937
> *you thought this was good peep her again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like big butts and i can not lie! :wow:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

x2


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2009, 07:54 PM~13542867
> *man i must be just to f n old or somthing, but that way too big butt thing i just dont get, her face i get along with the rest of her,but that a$$ i dont, im wrong here guys? i mean that thing has to just take some huge dumps.
> *


It don't have anything to do with age bro, just your personal taste. I'm 34, and I have always loved big asses.

I've got plenty of them in my Photobucket, right here,
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...%20Stuff/Women/


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 11 2009, 03:36 AM~13544954
> *i like big butts and i can not lie!  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gMZ62PsvRM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gMZ62PsvRM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 11 2009, 11:27 AM~13545913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gMZ62PsvRM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gMZ62PsvRM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 11 2009, 09:32 AM~13545487
> *It don't have anything to do with age bro, just your personal taste. I'm 34, and I have always loved big asses.
> 
> I've got plenty of them in my Photobucket, right here,
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...%20Stuff/Women/
> 
> 
> *


I just subscribed!    Yeah, we all have our preferences. Just like with models, some may not be our preferred style of build but we can still appreciate them. I just love big asses!! But not TOO big! Lol!!


----------



## OneLowBull

fucked the bike up, going for a monotone color fuck all the pattern bullshit :angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## spikekid999

spent the day at my cuzins house helpin him finish up his regal, and he's already out insinerating teh rear hides :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:0


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 11 2009, 09:30 PM~13548847
> *spent the day at my cuzins house helpin him finish up his regal, and he's already out insinerating teh rear hides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pic!!!!


----------



## Bos82

NIIICEE!!! Looks like some fun right there.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

LUCKY BASTARD LOL I WISH I COULD FIND MY 1:1 CAR IN A MODEL FORM 


IDENTICAL BRO GREAT WORK


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Apr 11 2009, 09:42 PM~13549407-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool pic!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hoime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 09:50 PM~13549501
> *NIIICEE!!! Looks like some fun right there.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yessir
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 11 2009, 10:03 PM~13549604
> *LUCKY BASTARD LOL I WISH I COULD FIND MY 1:1 CAR IN A MODEL FORM
> IDENTICAL BRO GREAT WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: thanks the regal is my cuzins, but i built the replica for him. now i gotta get it back from him and re-do it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 11 2009, 05:03 PM~13549604
> *LUCKY BASTARD LOL I WISH I COULD FIND MY 1:1 CAR IN A MODEL FORM
> IDENTICAL BRO GREAT WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x-2 great work homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 11 2009, 07:42 PM~13548273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





nice..................... post the chic in your avie J


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

ko


----------



## OneLowBull

this is my new project get these in 22s


----------



## lb808

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwsnk1pdnts


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Apr 11 2009, 07:42 PM~13548273-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwie!!!! That bitch is nasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 09:30 PM~13548847
> *spent the day at my cuzins house helpin him finish up his regal, and he's already out insinerating teh rear hides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fun Times
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OneLowBull_@Apr 12 2009, 02:05 AM~13551019
> *this is my new project get these in 22s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like those but then again I don't.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 12 2009, 05:48 AM~13552037
> *Ewwwwie!!!!  That bitch is nasty!
> Fun Times
> I like those but then again I don't.
> *



buggin bro shes awsome


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 12 2009, 02:16 PM~13553724
> *buggin bro shes awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






right click........ save............... right click..............save............... :biggrin: 




that bitch is bad :0


----------



## Ohio Chad

This looks like a fun build:

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL1983-PRESTIGE-PE...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 12 2009, 02:16 PM~13553724
> *buggin bro shes awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahhh, I just don't see it. :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 12 2009, 08:36 AM~13553850
> *Ahhh, I just don't see it.  :dunno:
> *


maybe a paper bag with a smiley over her head? :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2009, 02:56 PM~13553990
> *maybe a paper bag with a smiley over her head?  :biggrin:
> *



:werd: She looks like she has been pimp slapped a few too many times.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 12 2009, 01:33 PM~13553831
> *This looks like a fun build:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL1983-PRESTIGE-PE...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


 fuck the cars n truck, i want the trailer! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 11 2009, 11:41 PM~13550409-->
> 
> 
> 
> x-2 great work homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ohio Chad_@Apr 12 2009, 07:48 AM~13552037
> *Fun Times
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

repost x10000


----------



## spikekid999

i know but i dont think many people in here have seen it


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2009, 11:28 AM~13553804
> *right click........ save............... right click..............save............... :biggrin:
> that bitch is bad :0
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2009, 02:58 PM~13554007
> *:werd:    She looks like she has been pimp slapped a few too many times.
> *





i dont give a fawk lol............... ide still put it in her butt lol :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

heres my sister jill building a 50 ford 























she did a god job for being 10


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 12 2009, 05:00 PM~13555522
> *heres my sister jill building a 50 ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did a god job for being 10
> *



Wish i could get my lil bro to build but he would rather not listen and play video games :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 12 2009, 04:00 PM~13555522
> *heres my sister jill building a 50 ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did a god job for being 10
> *


TELL HER SHE DID GOOD,....NOW I SEE WHOS BEEN BUILDING ALL OF YOUR BUILDS! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

lol mark ill tell her


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 12 2009, 11:16 AM~13553724
> *buggin bro shes awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a fuckin' dude to me. Sorry bro, that is one ugly bitch!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

you guys are buggin ....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2009, 04:54 PM~13555483
> *i dont give a fawk lol............... ide still put it in her butt lol :biggrin:
> *


From the looks of it, I don't think you would have a choice but to stick it in his ass. I just hope it doesn't try to stick it in yours.


----------



## mcloven

my new hilux ill get beter pics tomarrow


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 12 2009, 07:25 PM~13556517
> *you guys are buggin ....
> *


Sorry bro, I ain't buggin', I just see a lot of stuff going on with her that I don't like. Scary face, fake tits, man hands, adams apple, third leg.......

Probably got some ass implants too. Everything about her looks fake, except for the stretch marks.  

Sorry bro, she just ain't my style.


----------



## mcloven

bringing it to page 2
my new hilux ill get beter pics tomarrow


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 12 2009, 10:28 PM~13556555
> *From the looks of it, I don't think you would have a choice but to stick it in his ass. I just hope it doesn't try to stick it in yours.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 12 2009, 10:32 PM~13556598
> *Sorry bro, I ain't buggin', I just see a lot of stuff going on with her that I don't like. Scary face, fake tits, man hands, adams apple, third leg.......
> 
> Probably got some ass implants too. Everything about her looks fake, except for the stretch marks.
> 
> Sorry bro, she just ain't my style.
> *


That's some funny shit!
:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

http://www.myspace.com/moe_luv_u_betta_1


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 13 2009, 01:28 AM~13558932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/moe_luv_u_betta_1
> *


 :barf:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 13 2009, 02:37 AM~13558851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2009, 03:20 AM~13558814
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet! I love the premier look.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 11 2009, 09:32 AM~13545487
> *It don't have anything to do with age bro, just your personal taste. I'm 34, and I have always loved big asses.
> 
> I've got plenty of them in my Photobucket, right here,
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...%20Stuff/Women/
> 
> 
> *


i went to school with this chick









liliana burreno or some shit like that.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 12 2009, 07:00 PM~13555522
> *heres my sister jill building a 50 ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did a god job for being 10
> *


damn bro, what hood u live in. they done jacked your bed frame :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*BUGGIN *


http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...5s2g1B107jZ7Gck


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 13 2009, 06:21 AM~13559055
> *:barf:
> *


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Apr 13 2009, 12:25 PM~13561953
> *i went to school with this chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liliana burreno or some shit like that.
> *



DAMN :0


----------



## OneLowBull

NANANANANANANAAAAAAAAAAA, SONG IS CATCHY AS FUCK


----------



## Ohio Chad

How the fuck do you post YouTube videos? The embedded link never works for me.


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 13 2009, 03:28 AM~13558932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/moe_luv_u_betta_1
> *



OMG cannibalism....big girl on left looks like shes gonna eat big girl on right....no offence if thats someones girl.......  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 13 2009, 10:45 PM~13567157
> *How the fuck do you post YouTube videos?  The embedded link never works for me.
> *


Copy the embed link and post it between this.....


----------



## OneLowBull

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration has just announced a major recall covering nearly 1.5 million General Motors passenger cars from the late 90's and early 2000s. The recall affects various Buick, Chevrolet, Oldsmobile, and Pontiac models equipped with normally aspirated versions of GM's much-utilized 3800 3.8-liter V6.

Apparently, some of these engines can drop oil onto the exhaust manifold during hard braking. If that manifold has gotten hot enough and the oil dribbles below the heat shield, it can start a small fire. The flames can then engulf the plastic spark plug wire channel, potentially resulting in a full-on engine compartment fire.

The fix? Dealer service departments will be asked to remove said spark plug wire retention channel from the front of the engine bay, and then retrofit two new retainers.

Models Affected:

1997-2003 Buick Regal
2000-2003 Chevrolet Impala
1998-1999 Chevrolet Lumina
1998-2003 Chevrolet Monte Carlo
1998-1999 Oldsmobile Intrigue
1997-2003 Pontiac Grand Prix

The recall is slated to begin in May. Official NHTSA Release after the jump.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 14 2009, 03:53 AM~13570142
> *The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration has just announced a major recall covering nearly 1.5 million General Motors passenger cars from the late 90's and early 2000s. The recall affects various Buick, Chevrolet, Oldsmobile, and Pontiac models equipped with normally aspirated versions of GM's much-utilized 3800 3.8-liter V6.
> 
> Apparently, some of these engines can drop oil onto the exhaust manifold during hard braking. If that manifold has gotten hot enough and the oil dribbles below the heat shield, it can start a small fire. The flames can then engulf the plastic spark plug wire channel, potentially resulting in a full-on engine compartment fire.
> 
> The fix? Dealer service departments will be asked to remove said spark plug wire retention channel from the front of the engine bay, and then retrofit two new retainers.
> 
> Models Affected:
> 
> 1997-2003 Buick Regal
> 2000-2003 Chevrolet Impala
> 1998-1999 Chevrolet Lumina
> 1998-2003 Chevrolet Monte Carlo
> 1998-1999 Oldsmobile Intrigue
> 1997-2003 Pontiac Grand Prix
> 
> The recall is slated to begin in May. Official NHTSA Release after the jump.
> *


Yeah, heard about that. Gotta call them about my Grand Prix to see if it's affected. Thanks for reminding me.

The shitty thing about this, is that people are gonna blow it out of proportion, and this is a real bad time for bad press for GM.

It's also unfortunate that this is gonna be a black eye for the excellent 3800 V6, which is one of the best and most reliable engines ever made, and that's not an opinion, that's a fact.

I also love how the media has jumped all over this recall. When one of the Big 3 have a recall, even a minor one, the mainstream media is all over it. When anyone else has a recall, you hardly even hear about it. Especially from Toyota, who have had a shit-load of recalls lately, but you hardly hear anything about them.

Oh well, just gotta face the facts that people love to hate the Big 3, especially GM.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 14 2009, 08:26 AM~13570286
> *Yeah, heard about that. Gotta call them about my Grand Prix to see if it's affected. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> The shitty thing about this, is that people are gonna blow it out of proportion, and this is a real bad time for bad press for GM.
> 
> It's also unfortunate that this is gonna be a black eye for the excellent 3800 V6, which is one of the best and most reliable engines ever made, and that's not an opinion, that's a fact.
> 
> I also love how the media has jumped all over this recall. When one of the Big 3 have a recall, even a minor one, the mainstream media is all over it. When anyone else has a recall, you hardly even hear about it. Especially from Toyota, who have had a shit-load of recalls lately, but you hardly hear anything about them.
> 
> Oh well, just gotta face the facts that people love to hate the Big 3, especially GM.
> *


It's about time. It's been a common problem on Grand Prix and im sure on several others. Plenty of Gp's have gone up in flames due to this. Been fortunate enough for this to not happen to me. Or you Pokey. Like you said though there will be a big stink about it. They jumped all over it when Chrysler recalled the Jeep Cherokee years ago becuase of the throttle sticking.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2009, 05:30 AM~13570293
> *It's about time. It's been a common problem on Grand Prix and im sure on several others. Plenty of Gp's have gone up in flames due to this. Been fortunate enough for this to not happen to me. Or you Pokey. Like you said though there will be a big stink about it. They jumped all over it when Chrysler recalled the Jeep Cherokee years ago becuase of the  throttle sticking.
> *


The funny thing is, if people would learn about a little thing called *"Routine maintenance"*, shit like this wouldn't happen. 

People think they can just run the dog shit out of their cars, without taking care of them. Then they get pissed when something goes wrong.

It's funny, you hear all of these people bitching about how much money they've had to dump into their cars. But, in most cases, those people are either getting ripped off by their mechanic, or are doing the repairs themselves and either doing them poorly, or using inferior parts.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 14 2009, 08:38 AM~13570306
> *The funny thing is, if people would learn about a little thing called "Routine maintenance", shit like this wouldn't happen.
> 
> People think they can just run the dog shit out of their cars, without taking care of them. Then they get pissed when something goes wrong.
> 
> It's funny, you hear all of these people bitching about how much money they've had to dump into their cars. But, in most cases, those people are either getting ripped off by their mechanic, or are doing the repairs themselves and either doing them poorly, or using inferior parts.
> *


 I Agree..Ive been divin my 89 silverardo since it was new...won't let just anybody touch it....I plan on drivin it for 25 years...I Agree with you 100%.. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 14 2009, 08:38 AM~13570306
> *The funny thing is, if people would learn about a little thing called "Routine maintenance", shit like this wouldn't happen.
> 
> People think they can just run the dog shit out of their cars, without taking care of them. Then they get pissed when something goes wrong.
> 
> It's funny, you hear all of these people bitching about how much money they've had to dump into their cars. But, in most cases, those people are either getting ripped off by their mechanic, or are doing the repairs themselves and either doing them poorly, or using inferior parts.
> *


Yup. gotta love the hack job machanics. My Grand prix has 96000 miles on it and runs great. However, a top swap is in the future for the N/A 3800.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 14 2009, 06:02 AM~13570375
> *I Agree..Ive been divin my 89 silverardo since it was new...won't let just anybody touch it....I plan on drivin it for 25 years...I Agree with you 100%.. :biggrin:
> *


I've had several GM vehicles, and I have yet to have any major problems with any of them, and I usually put more than 200,000 miles on them.

My current daily driver, a '95 Bonneville, I have owned for almost 10 years, and it has almost 300,000 miles on it. I have never had any problems with, it still runs and drives perfect, and the interior still looks brand new.

I come from a big GM family, everyone in my family buys GM, and I have yet to hear of anyone in my family have any problems with their cars. I just don't see why people hate GM so much.

We've had other makes too. I've had a couple of Fords, a Honda, and a Scion, and they have all been great cars. The only car I have ever owned that gave me any problems was a '95 Escort GT, which was in the shop more than it was on the road.

I know they built some crap back in the '70s, and I think a lot of people still hold that against them.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 14 2009, 09:14 AM~13570408
> *I've had several GM vehicles, and I have yet to have any major problems with any of them, and I usually put more than 200,000 miles on them.
> 
> My current daily driver, a '95 Bonneville, I have owned for almost 10 years, and it has almost 300,000 miles on it. I have never had any problems with, it still runs and drives perfect, and the interior still looks brand new.
> 
> I come from a big GM family, everyone in my family buys GM, and I have yet to hear of anyone in my family have any problems with their cars. I just don't see why people hate GM so much.
> 
> I know they built some crap back in the '70s, and I think a lot of people still hold that against them.
> *


Hell i thought the late 60's early 70's was when there best cars were produced. The vettes, 70 Chevelle, Buick GS, Camaro, T/A and Firebird, c-10. Some of my favorite cars were the 70 model year. Early 80's they had some turds though, Mostly the Chevy Celebrity, God awefull car. My parents had som many problems with that car. I have owned 2 cavaliers, A Buick Rendezvous, Grand Prix. I liked them all and there were pretty much problem free except for the Buick Rendezvous. Went through Wheels bearings allot.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2009, 06:21 AM~13570439
> *Hell i thought the late 60's early 70's was when there best cars were produced. The vettes, 70 Chevelle, Buick GS, Camaro, T/A and Firebird, c-10. Some of my favorite cars were the 70 model year. Early 80's they had some turds though, Mostly the Chevy Celebrity, God awefull car. My parents had som many problems with that car. I have owned 2 cavaliers, A Buick Rendezvous, Grand Prix. I liked them all and there were pretty much problem free except for the Buick Rendezvous. Went through Wheels bearings allot.
> *


I don't know about the Celebrity. I had an '85 Celebrity EuroSport, and that thing was bullet proof. No matter what I did to it, it just wouldn't die!

The Big 3 built some shit in the '70s. The Vega, Pinto, Mustang II, and pretty much everything from AMC, those are the cars that drove people to the Japanese cars. People were looking for fuel efficient cars, and the Big 3 just threw those cars together to meet changing demand, and the quality was very poor.

Some of my favorite cars came from the '70s, but that is when their quality was VERY bad. I love the boats from the '70s, but most of the domestic cars from the '70s were crap quality wise. Some GM cars from the '70s were already starting to rust away before they even got to the dealer lots.

Those cars we love from the '70s may be cool to us, but they were built very poorly, and broke down quite often. They may have been easier to fix back then, but the American consumers got fed up, and eventually looked elsewhere..

Today, things are much different, but the damage of their past has been done. People still believe that Detroit builds junk cars, and that Toyota builds the best cars, which is complete bullshit. 

Toyota used to build good cars, and exceiting cars, like the Supra, and MR2. Now they build boring appliances that aren't nearly as good as they used to be. do a Google search of "Toyota engine sludge", or "Tundra quality issues", and you see what I mean. Toyotas are a joke nowadays. You're better off buying a Honda Accord, Nissan Altima, or even a Chevy Malibu, than you are buying a Toyota Camry.

I will say that Honda probably builds the best cars right now, though they are not free of problems, especially transmission issues. No car manufacturer is free of problems, every single one of them has quality issues from time to time.

BMW, Benz, and VW have never been known for reliability, but lately they have made big improvements. Especially VW. But, with BMW and MB, unless you are buying a 3-Series BMW (which is called the ultimate driving machine for good reason), all you are paying that extra money for is a freaking badge and a status symbol.

Ford and GM are building some of the best cars out there right now. They also still have some sub-par cars in their line up, but they have been making some great strides, and both have some promising vehicles on the way. I just hope it isn't too little too late.

Chrysler? Well, they have some huge stinkers in their line up, and they definetly have their work cut out for them. I really don't think Chrysler is going to survive, even if they do partner with Fiat.

Wow, sorry, I got a little carried away there. :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Haha, pinto's and vegas. Definate classic. Lol. I have owned 2 Dodge Dakotas and 98 and 99. Pretty much problem free with those. My dad had a 97 Dodge Dakota. He didnt have not one problem with that on. He now owns a 04 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon. That thing is a tank. The 03 Dodge ram just sits in the driveway 5 days out of a week. Still drives like new,. Although the suspension on that thing is like riding on bump stops. Very rough. But the Hemi has lots of power. Out of all the vehicles i have owned i prefer my 03 Cavalier i had and the 00 Grand Prix i drive now. The Cavalier was fairly powerfull for the small platform. the Ecotec motor was excellent. Left a 89 Camaro RS in the dust.

On the Toyota note: Definate Supra Fan. :biggrin: 
Nissan: The Skylines and 240sx: Crazy.


----------



## 06150xlt

30750 miles and trans is slipping...BAD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As we speak the tow truck is on the way to come get my yard orniment. The trans started slipping on sunday night. If you put it to the floor it shifts right but under normal driving it slips or when you are at a steady speed. When you are driving the the tans slips and the RPMs go up about 1500 and then it grabs and you can hear the U joints screaming when it catches, then it does it again...and again. Not like a every-once-in-a-while thing , it keeps doin it the whole time you drive. The fluid is normal and I touched the trans cooler and it was hot as fire. Also while its at the shop they will be looking into why my ABS light is on...Thanks god for warranty and free towing!...Lets just hope all the is covered by warranty


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 14 2009, 12:01 PM~13571488
> *30750 miles and trans is slipping...BAD
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As we speak the tow truck is on the way to come get my yard orniment. The trans started slipping on sunday night. If you put it to the floor it shifts right but under normal driving it slips or when you are at a steady speed. When you are driving the the tans slips and the RPMs go up about 1500 and then it grabs and you can hear the U joints screaming when it catches, then it does it again...and again. Not like a every-once-in-a-while thing , it keeps doin it the whole time you drive. The fluid is normal and I touched the trans cooler and it was hot as fire. Also while its at the shop they will be looking into why my ABS light is on...Thanks god for warranty and free towing!...Lets just hope all the is covered by warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice yard Orniment


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 14 2009, 09:01 AM~13571488
> *30750 miles and trans is slipping...BAD
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As we speak the tow truck is on the way to come get my yard orniment. The trans started slipping on sunday night. If you put it to the floor it shifts right but under normal driving it slips or when you are at a steady speed. When you are driving the the tans slips and the RPMs go up about 1500 and then it grabs and you can hear the U joints screaming when it catches, then it does it again...and again. Not like a every-once-in-a-while thing , it keeps doin it the whole time you drive. The fluid is normal and I touched the trans cooler and it was hot as fire. Also while its at the shop they will be looking into why my ABS light is on...Thanks god for warranty and free towing!...Lets just hope all the is covered by warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope they won't look at all the custom goodies on there, and decide you voided your warranty. They're good at doing that, whether the custom work involves the faulty parts or not.


----------



## Ohio Chad

Ugh, I took my son to the doctors today. He has pink eye in both eyes and an ear infection. Anyone ever try putting eye drops in a 4 1/2 year old's eyes? It's not fun. I think it would be easier trying to give a cat a bath.


----------



## tunzafun

this would make a pretty dope project :biggrin: 

Camino Supreme

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3308387


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 14 2009, 03:43 PM~13575740
> *this would make a pretty dope project  :biggrin:
> 
> Camino Supreme
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3308387
> *


Normally, I would say that's a waste of a Cutlass. I see so many of these El Camino conversions, and most of them look like shit. I gotta say though, that is some nice work!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 14 2009, 07:02 PM~13576005
> *Normally, I would say that's a waste of a Cutlass. I see so many of these El Camino conversions, and most of them look like shit. I gotta say though, that is some nice work!
> *


first one ive ever seen. owner did a damn good job on tha conversion. looks almost factory....tha exception bein mismatched wheel arches


----------



## Pokey




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 14 2009, 05:59 PM~13577204
> *
> *


Not a bad start. I dont think I could get my fat azz to jump rope anymore.


----------



## mcloven

look what the ups guy droped off today


----------



## mcloven

more pics in my build post


----------



## mcloven

got some guns today still need more


----------



## Bos82

U need a 50 cal!!!! It will clear the state for you if needed!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

cool


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 14 2009, 08:14 PM~13577340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some guns today still need more
> *



Did you get those from your GI Joe's??

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2009, 06:49 PM~13577647
> *Did you get those from your GI Joe's??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2009, 06:49 PM~13577647
> *Did you get those from your GI Joe's??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Dont get all butt hurt Mclubin.....It's just a joke...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 14 2009, 10:29 PM~13578183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


definitely not sumthin u see everyday :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

:cheesy:


----------



## Bos82

Both videos look like some fun


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*just mock up that i liked *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 14 2009, 10:29 PM~13578183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love how the front brakes locked up but the truck didnt stop. Must have had a shit ton of weight in the rear end.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 14 2009, 11:03 PM~13579435
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd hate to be paying for the fools tires. lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 14 2009, 10:13 PM~13580183
> *I'd hate to be paying for the fools tires. lol
> *


or his body work, that thing is beat to hell!

I want to like the new Challenger, but I can't get over how fugly it looks from the rear.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 14 2009, 07:03 PM~13577244
> *look what the ups guy droped off today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cani have the bass tube out of it?


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 15 2009, 08:15 AM~13581429
> *cani have the bass tube out of it?
> *



What's the bass tube look like? I might have one I can send you.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 15 2009, 10:15 AM~13583205
> *What's the bass tube look like?  I might have one I can send you.
> *


It's a small cylinder shaped speaker, I think it only came in the AMT '67 Impala Street Machine kit.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 AM~13583353
> *It's a small cylinder shaped speaker, I think it only came in the AMT '67 Impala Street Machine kit.
> *



*it looks like this im assuming*


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 15 2009, 10:46 AM~13583506
> *it looks like this im assuming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes, very similar.


----------



## undead white boy

Hay i have a question.Im planning on making a 94 impala donk kit into a 94 caprice after looking at googol pics it looks like all i need is the grill off the cop car/fire chief/taxi kits.Is that it or is there more that i need to do?


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 15 2009, 01:46 PM~13583506
> *it looks like this im assuming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea I got one in my Truck...that's it...


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 15 2009, 11:47 AM~13584036
> *Hay i have a question.Im planning on making a 94 impala donk kit into a 94 caprice after looking at googol pics it looks like all i need is the grill off the cop car/fire chief/taxi kits.Is that it or is there more that i need to do?
> *


94' Impala doesnt have a half skirt in the rear like the Caprice....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

The caprice has different tail lights dont it?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Apr 15 2009, 11:57 AM~13584114
> *94' Impala doesnt have a half skirt in the rear like the Caprice....
> *


'94 Caprice didn't have the half-skirt either.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 15 2009, 11:47 AM~13584036
> *Hay i have a question.Im planning on making a 94 impala donk kit into a 94 caprice after looking at googol pics it looks like all i need is the grill off the cop car/fire chief/taxi kits.Is that it or is there more that i need to do?
> *


The exterior differences are the grill, and chrome trim surrounds around the windows. The taillights are the same, but the Caprice taillights have chrome trim surround. 

A major difference between the Caprice and the Impala in '94 though, was the side quarter-windows, they are a different shape. If you do a '95-'96 Caprice though, the windows are the same shape. All you would have to do for a '95/'96 Caprice, is remove (sand off) the little triangle shaped panel with the Impala emblem on it, add the Caprice grill, and add the chrome trim around the windows, and the outer edges of the taillights. 

There are some various other chrome accents you'll have to add, like the door handles, and miscellaneous other bits of chrome trim, but that's about it.


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 15 2009, 12:05 PM~13584185
> *'94 Caprice didn't have the half-skirt either.
> *


Shyt!! ur right...LOL my bad, had a 93' Cap in my head....... :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 15 2009, 12:00 PM~13584134
> *The caprice has different tail lights dont it?
> *


Theres a slight difference, like the homie Pokey says theres a chrome trim around the tail lights....


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 15 2009, 11:47 AM~13584036
> *Hay i have a question.Im planning on making a 94 impala donk kit into a 94 caprice after looking at googol pics it looks like all i need is the grill off the cop car/fire chief/taxi kits.Is that it or is there more that i need to do?
> *


undead, i can post up some flicks of my daily (95 Caprice) n you can get an idea of what to look for.....


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 15 2009, 01:59 PM~13583640
> *Yes, very similar.
> *


I looked and all I have is two bigger type style from Hoppin' Hydro's. One's round and the other's oval shaped.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 15 2009, 11:47 AM~13584036
> *Hay i have a question.Im planning on making a 94 impala donk kit into a 94 caprice after looking at googol pics it looks like all i need is the grill off the cop car/fire chief/taxi kits.Is that it or is there more that i need to do?
> *


you need a correct caprice front seat and the emblem for the trunk,.....


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 15 2009, 05:15 AM~13581429
> *cani have the bass tube out of it?
> *


nope sorry


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 15 2009, 08:15 AM~13581429
> *cani have the bass tube out of it?
> *


I'll check and see the one i have has the tube in it and i'll let you know.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 15 2009, 01:30 PM~13585003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yuck!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 15 2009, 01:21 PM~13584896
> *nope sorry
> *


Ass hole.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 15 2009, 04:21 PM~13584896
> *nope sorry
> *






:angry: i guess youll be getting alot of replies in the modelers wanted add huh


----------



## mcloven

this kit i got does not have it in it i bought it for 13.00 at model express and it was opend when i got it


----------



## lowridermodels

BODINE I GOT A COUPLE OF THEM BASS TUBES YOU CAN HAVE PM ME ADDRESS


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 15 2009, 12:30 PM~13585003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PUT SOME 24's ON IT IT'LL LOOK BAD ASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: LOL


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 15 2009, 03:45 PM~13585792
> *I'll check and see the one i have has the tube in it and i'll let you know.
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 15 2009, 05:05 PM~13586540
> *BODINE I GOT A COUPLE OF THEM BASS TUBES YOU CAN HAVE PM ME ADDRESS
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 15 2009, 06:40 PM~13586940
> *PUT SOME 24's ON IT IT'LL LOOK BAD ASS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: LOL
> *


sorry, itd still look like shit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 15 2009, 09:50 AM~13584577
> *you need a correct caprice front seat and the emblem for the trunk,.....
> *


and dashboard..... 


































i'm making mine into a 96.... i haven't shaved the impala emblem off the side yet or molded in the quarter window "triangle" yet.... but u need to get rid of the trunk spoiler also... another thing is the side mirrors.... the mount up by the window instead of the door


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 15 2009, 01:30 PM~13585003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i really haven't come to conclusion if i liked it either i think it was just a weird build and thought i show the fail of a good monte


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2009, 10:10 PM~13589236
> *and dashboard.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm making mine into a 96.... i haven't shaved the impala emblem off the side yet or molded in the quarter window "triangle" yet.... but u need to get rid of the trunk spoiler also... another thing is the side mirrors.... the mount up by the window instead of the door
> *


*EX-FED'S* BEGINNING IN THE BACK GROUND !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I like that sub enclosure.Where did you get it?


----------



## Pokey

Shit, how could I have forgotten about the rear spoiler! :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 15 2009, 11:08 PM~13590246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that sub enclosure.Where did you get it?
> *


CUSTOM MADE FROM 2 CADDY KITS !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 15 2009, 06:08 PM~13590246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that sub enclosure.Where did you get it?
> *


revell cadillac donk or lowrider kits


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2009, 11:11 PM~13590293
> *revell cadillac donk or lowrider kits
> *



ITS IN BOTH KITS ! 

IT COMES AS A 3 SUB UNIT ! I TOOK 2 AND EXTRA PLASTIC TO MAKE MINE !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Now that I look closer I see that.Thanx guyz.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2009, 08:10 PM~13589236
> *and dashboard.....
> 
> *


you sure about that ? i helped convert a 95 9c1 caprice to a impala , the only difference is the emblem by the radio......


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 15 2009, 09:32 PM~13590582
> *you sure about that ? i helped convert a 95 9c1 caprice to a impala , the only difference is the emblem by the radio......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There are quite a few slight differences in the interior, including the dash. None of them are going to be all that noticeable on a model car though, aside from the seats.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Apr 13 2009, 01:25 PM~13561953
> *i went to school with this chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liliana burreno or some shit like that.
> *



bet you wish you hit that now huh :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

I love the smell of my 4 subwoofers's voice coils in the afternoon.


----------



## lb808

This shit is funny. Fucker thought he was a bad ass, TILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yWfetF1jCO4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yWfetF1jCO4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 16 2009, 09:45 PM~13599993
> *This shit is funny. Fucker thought he was a bad ass, TILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yWfetF1jCO4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yWfetF1jCO4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



That is pretty funny.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 16 2009, 08:45 PM~13599993
> *This shit is funny. Fucker thought he was a bad ass, TILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yWfetF1jCO4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yWfetF1jCO4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneLowBull

blown up for the fun of it


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13600177
> *blown up for the fun of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought it was just the gearboxes that grenaded on those? :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 16 2009, 10:34 PM~13601562
> *I thought it was just the gearboxes that grenaded on those? :biggrin:
> *


they did that before they blew the engine and built a bad ass transmission now they plan on building the baddest R34 engine for the GTR


----------



## Ohio Chad

I need some help. I'm building the Revell Caddy Donk and want to wire the distributor up. I'm just looking for a reference pic so I can see how to do it. I tried looking on eBay at the 1:1's but I couldn't find a good pic. Thanks.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 18 2009, 06:17 PM~13616300
> *I need some help.  I'm building the Revell Caddy Donk and want to wire the distributor up.  I'm just looking for a reference pic so I can see how to do it.  I tried looking on eBay at the 1:1's but I couldn't find a good pic.  Thanks.
> *


Google


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## EVIL C

Congrats homie


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 16 2009, 10:01 PM~13600177
> *blown up for the fun of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Classic!!


----------



## Bogyoke

0:40
utJN1280ixA&


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Apr 18 2009, 09:44 PM~13617437
> *0:40
> utJN1280ixA&
> *


You should check out the Tamiya Semi one's on there. It's about a 1,000 dollars for truck and trailer but there insane.


----------



## Ohio Chad

UFC 97 Illegal Stream

http://www.justin.tv/freelancestream

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 18 2009, 07:27 PM~13616686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






congrats D  excelent work bro


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 18 2009, 07:06 PM~13617611
> *UFC 97 Illegal Stream
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/freelancestream
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


http://streams.wmr-tv.net/


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 18 2009, 01:27 PM~13616686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweep the class? congrats lil homie


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 18 2009, 11:52 PM~13618429
> *http://streams.wmr-tv.net/
> *


 Yea, That one got shut down. I found another. Sucks for Chuckie!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 18 2009, 05:54 PM~13617511
> *You should check out the Tamiya Semi one's on there.  It's about a 1,000 dollars for truck and trailer but there insane.
> *


yeah, I've seen some of them. 
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Apr 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13617465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn they flip n wreck jus like a full scale race car does. good vid


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 18 2009, 09:54 PM~13618932
> *
> *


Dammnnn!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that was his second round of hoppin at a show today here in hawaii.... here was the first....


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## BiggC

Pics from an IPMS show I went to today.


----------



## BODINE

nice , im going to a IPMS show sat. in mobile , al. 

ill have some pics then


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2009, 02:22 AM~13619787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fuckin hard as nails


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 19 2009, 02:56 AM~13619878
> *thats fuckin hard as nails
> *


Hell yeah, that little thing is badass!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this thing is badasssss!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 18 2009, 11:06 PM~13619635
> *Pics from an IPMS show I went to today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for sharing those. Looks like a variety of entries. I've never been to an IPMS event.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 18 2009, 08:21 PM~13618674
> *damn they flip n wreck jus like a full scale race car does. good vid
> *


True. Very 1/1 looking and the slow motion helps with the effect as well. 
The only give away is the total absence of emergency vehicles track side.


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm sure somebody here can use it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Modelhaus-1964-Chevy-I...tem270362238879


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2009, 03:22 AM~13619787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is just bad ass right there. A friend of mine owns 10 V.W beetles Sadly they are in pretty much all rotting away, except one that he has is a sleeper with a porsche engine in it. Below are just some of them. 





































Here is the only baby blue Beetle I have ever seen.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2009, 03:22 AM~13619787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 19 2009, 03:04 PM~13622241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Something just don't look right.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 19 2009, 12:50 PM~13622518
> *Something just don't look right.
> *


Yeah, probably because it's a work in progress?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2009, 08:12 AM~13620599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thing is badasssss!
> *


I know, I keep meaning to pick up the Revell F430 kit at Hobby Lobby. After seeing this build, I'm gonna hop on my bike and head on over there!


----------



## streetrider

Some of my models......they arent as detailed,or as clean as a lot of you on here,
but here we go.......


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 19 2009, 03:04 PM~13622241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this spike. itd look good wit some smoke stacks from a lil red express :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad+Apr 19 2009, 02:50 PM~13622518-->
> 
> 
> 
> Something just don't look right.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was just a quick mock up before it went back into the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 02:53 PM~13622537
> *Yeah, probably because it's a work in progress?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Apr 19 2009, 03:32 PM~13622714
> *i like this spike. itd look good wit some smoke stacks from a lil red express :cheesy:
> *


thanks. no stacks for it, im using the rollpan from the VTS kit which has duals out the back, plus the stacks are goin on my 90s LRE kit :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## lowridermodels

*WENT TO A LOCAL CAR SHOW TODAY OUT IN ONTARIO...THE HOMIE TEQUILLA SUNRISE TOLD ME ABOUT IT,GRABBED A FEW PICS BEFORE MY BATTERYS DIED....ENJOY HOMIEZ!*


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 19 2009, 10:12 AM~13620599-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thing is badasssss!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a great looking car, just wish they would've made the wheels fit right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 10:49 AM~13620829
> *Thanks for sharing those. Looks like a variety of entries. I've never been to an IPMS event.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neat shows. Around here they don't get very many cars but all the tanks, planes, and ships are very cool to look at, very detailed stuff.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Apr 19 2009, 02:54 PM~13622551
> *I know, I keep meaning to pick up the Revell F430 kit at Hobby Lobby. After seeing this build, I'm gonna hop on my bike and head on over there!
> *


Yeah it looked to be a nice kit, and the color combo was great.


----------



## phatras

we had a great time in cincy this weekend.. We did great at the show and I got alot of stuff ive been wanting for dirt cheap..

Our table









My loot cost me a little under 40 for it all..the bagged kit is a dodge ramcharger.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 19 2009, 09:05 PM~13624878
> *we had a great time in cincy this weekend.. We did great at the show and I got alot of stuff ive been wanting for dirt cheap..
> 
> Our table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My loot cost me a little under 40 for it all..the bagged kit is a dodge ramcharger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool; I'm gonna be hittin' you up later this week with another wheel order.


----------



## BiggC

:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 19 2009, 10:05 PM~13624878
> *we had a great time in cincy this weekend.. We did great at the show and I got alot of stuff ive been wanting for dirt cheap..
> 
> Our table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My loot cost me a little under 40 for it all..the bagged kit is a dodge ramcharger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 19 2009, 10:05 PM~13624878
> *we had a great time in cincy this weekend.. We did great at the show and I got alot of stuff ive been wanting for dirt cheap..
> 
> Our table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My loot cost me a little under 40 for it all..the bagged kit is a dodge ramcharger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holt crap i completly forgot about this show... that really sucks...now i am bummed


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2009, 11:50 PM~13623039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click --> save picture as.. :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OneLowBull

ballin


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 20 2009, 07:54 PM~13634238
> *ballin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the Playboy Bunnies on the JC Whitney double sided tape buy and slap on your car hood scoops.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that was a mouthful lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 20 2009, 07:54 PM~13634238
> *ballin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 20 2009, 07:51 PM~13634799
> *that was a mouthful
> *



Thats what she said.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 20 2009, 04:54 PM~13634238
> *ballin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paisa :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13635151
> *Thats what she said.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 20 2009, 04:54 PM~13634238
> *ballin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow. They can't possibly think that looks good.

About the only thing they succeeded in doing was lowering the resale value of that poor Nissan Maxima. If you're gonna ruin a car, ruin a Toyota.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 20 2009, 07:54 PM~13634238
> *ballin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wit all tha metal shit on that car i wouldnt recommend drivin it in a thunderstorm :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 20 2009, 06:42 PM~13635352
> *wit all tha metal shit on that car i wouldnt recommend drivin it in a thunderstorm  :biggrin:
> *


I wouldn't recommend driving period. Somebody might see you.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 20 2009, 09:45 PM~13635389
> *I wouldn't recommend driving period. Somebody might see you.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 20 2009, 03:45 PM~13635389
> *I wouldn't recommend driving period. Somebody might see you.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Pokey

She's a cutie!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 20 2009, 11:01 PM~13636498
> *She's a cutie!
> *






:biggrin: thanks poke :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Cute little one.. good thing she got mommies looks... LOL.. Congrats man..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 20 2009, 04:54 PM~13634238
> *ballin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




someone spent a G in auto zone on wack ass tape on parts for their whip lmao eww


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 20 2009, 11:49 PM~13637260
> *Cute little one.. good thing she got mommies looks... LOL.. Congrats man..
> *




lol thats what i said :biggrin: 



thanks bro


----------



## Bogyoke

NedTUB7YQE0&

TP1lgy0qocY&


----------



## Bogyoke

v8oRzCvGFbw&

Aj6X58ihYqA&


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


Here's link to this story. 

http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2009/04...33639363269.txt


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13636340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: congrats dropped :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## chris mineer

this is my find at the cincy show... 60.00


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 21 2009, 04:29 AM~13639729
> *:thumbsup: congrats dropped :thumbsup:
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 21 2009, 03:16 PM~13643332
> *this is my find at the cincy show... 60.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice score bro.................. any chance you might wanna part with that dually :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 21 2009, 03:20 AM~13639575
> *Hosted on Fotki
> Here's link to this story.
> 
> http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2009/04...33639363269.txt
> *






makes me wanna go buy a hummer lol, 1st it gets stuck in the sand, and then it burst into flames lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2009, 12:50 PM~13643642
> *makes me wanna go buy a hummer lol, 1st it gets stuck in the sand, and then it burst into flames lol
> *


Yeah, just more proof that Hummers suck!


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 21 2009, 03:16 PM~13643332
> *this is my find at the cincy show... 60.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you wanna sell that cabover let me know. I got a trailer to build but no truck. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13636340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She's a little angel!! Congrats man!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 21 2009, 03:56 PM~13643710
> *Yeah, just more proof that Hummers suck!
> *




the only one i liked was the h3 the small one that was built on the blazer frame, but other then that.................. the h2 are nasty looking imo  


but yea thats not good for sales at all lol gettin stuck in sand lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 21 2009, 04:16 PM~13643938
> *She's a little angel!! Congrats man!!
> *







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


thanks bro


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2009, 01:45 PM~13644223
> *the only one i liked was the h3 the small one that was built on the blazer frame, but other then that.................. the h2 are nasty looking imo
> but yea thats not good for sales at all lol gettin stuck in sand lol
> *


H3 is built on a modified Colorado platform.  

Yeah, the H3 doesn't look too bad. I hope this doesn't hurt GM's chances of selling Hummer. :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 21 2009, 01:16 PM~13643332
> *this is my find at the cincy show... 60.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



There was some amazing deals at the show.. So glad we made the trip down.. Good meeting ya to.. You planning on heading over to the Indy show?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2009, 03:02 PM~13645115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very cool pic brother! You look very proud, as you should be!


----------



## 408models

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE PICTURES FROM THE NNL WEST THAT PAST IN SANTA CLARA CALIFORNIA WILL COME OUT???


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2009, 03:02 PM~13645115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*AWW..... CONGRATS BROTHER!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 21 2009, 05:30 PM~13645484
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE PICTURES FROM THE NNL WEST THAT PAST IN SANTA CLARA CALIFORNIA WILL COME OUT???
> *


shit us midwest boys are waiting still awaiting the pics from the overland park, kansas show from last june to be in print !


----------



## 408models

i know the guys said there were 3 areas: ONLINE, IN THE MAG, OR CONTEST something???


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 21 2009, 03:51 PM~13645753
> *i know the guys said there were 3 areas: ONLINE, IN THE MAG, OR CONTEST something???
> *


If you're talking about Scale Auto, the NNL East pics are up on their site. I don't know about the NNL West pics.


----------



## 408models

YEAH SCALE AUTO, they did have some one there site from the WEST but there was only like 6 or 7 if i recall and that was it??


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 21 2009, 02:23 PM~13644636
> *There was some amazing deals at the show.. So glad we made the trip down.. Good meeting ya to.. You planning on heading over to the Indy show?
> *


im gowing to try to make it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2009, 04:02 PM~13645115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 A BIG CONGRATS TO YOU BROTHER!!! YOU ARE BLESSED :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 21 2009, 04:01 PM~13645861
> *YEAH SCALE AUTO, they did have some one there site from the WEST but there was only like 6 or 7 if i recall and that was it??
> *


That's all they're gonna have, they usually only post a few on their web site. The rest, if they aren't published in the regular magazine, will be in their annual.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 21 2009, 03:12 PM~13645987
> *That's all they're gonna have, they usually only post a few on their web site. The rest, if they aren't published in the regular magazine, will be in their annual.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  thanks do u know when either come out?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 21 2009, 05:10 PM~13644478
> *H3 is built on a modified Colorado platform.
> 
> Yeah, the H3 doesn't look too bad. I hope this doesn't hurt GM's chances of selling Hummer. :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




wow i thought it was built on a 4 door blazer frame? see proof that you learn something new everyday :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2009, 06:02 PM~13645115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





CONGRATS BROTHER........................... ITS A GREAT FEELING :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 21 2009, 03:10 PM~13644478
> *H3 is built on a modified Colorado platform.
> 
> Yeah, the H3 doesn't look too bad. I hope this doesn't hurt GM's chances of selling Hummer. :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


you out of your mind that bs got more plastic per inch than a cobalt not to mention it looks like ass


----------



## OneLowBull

whos the best underdog rapper in your area

we got better rappers than Krapnye


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 21 2009, 03:16 PM~13643332
> *this is my find at the cincy show... 60.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice score homie.. i must have just missed ya i got there around 11 but i still got some good deals :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 21 2009, 05:33 PM~13646787
> *you out of your mind that bs got more plastic per inch than a cobalt not to mention it looks like ass
> *


Back the fuck up, look at my post prior to that. I said Hummers are junk, did I not. And, if you'll notice, I also said it didn't look TOO BAD, and that was comparing it to the H2.  

Besides, it could be worse, it could have as much plastic as a piece of shit Toyota.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Hummers are a joke. 
I have driven 2 of the H2's, One of them was a s/c. They were both turds.
The H3 was even more of a turd. The feel of the suspension was like the old Trackers.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 21 2009, 07:45 PM~13647520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummers are a joke.
> I have driven 2 of the H2's,  One of them was a s/c.  They were both turds.
> The H3 was even more of a turd. The feel of the suspension was like the old Trackers.
> *


my girl has a jeep 98 sahara


----------



## OneLowBull

im getting a sticker of this made shit is funny for some reason


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSMTRxIknpw


There is a reason i slapped a HUMMER RECOVERY VEHICLE on my old mans 04 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 21 2009, 07:02 PM~13647740
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSMTRxIknpw
> There is a reason i slapped a HUMMER RECOVERY VEHICLE on my old mans 04 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon.
> *


the ruby is the only one worth buying, they have the heavier axles and lower geared transfer case.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 21 2009, 10:07 PM~13647797
> *the ruby is the only one worth buying, they have the heavier axles and lower geared transfer case.....
> *


Push button lockers, shift on the fly 4x4. 50mph you can throw that bitch in 4x4.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 21 2009, 07:02 PM~13647740
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSMTRxIknpw
> There is a reason i slapped a HUMMER RECOVERY VEHICLE on my old mans 04 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon.
> *


Hell yeah, gotta love the Jeep Wrangler. Too bad Chrysler screwed the pooch on the rest of the Jeep line up.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 21 2009, 10:09 PM~13647830
> *Hell yeah, gotta love the Jeep Wrangler. Too bad Chrysler screwed the pooch on the rest of the Jeep line up.
> *


For sure. The liberty is a embarrassment to the Jeep name. The Cherokees are still good in my book. And im not sure whats going on with that Patriot or whatever that thing is.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 21 2009, 02:10 PM~13644478
> *H3 is built on a modified Colorado platform.
> 
> Yeah, the H3 doesn't look too bad. I hope this doesn't hurt GM's chances of selling Hummer. :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


And the H-2 hummers are based on the DENALI chassis. I aint buying any GM shit. I'd say anything from the 90's till present. Are not built to well. Lot's of recalls. Older GM shit is TOP NOTCH. but anything built after the 90's is full of shit. I had a 2006 GMC envoy. And that thing was a major LEMON. Flimsy panels, fucked geomatry, blind spot. Fucking peice of shit.LOL. Traded that fucker in for a 08' toyota highlander for the MRS. Best trade ever. LOL


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 21 2009, 07:12 PM~13647868
> *For sure. The liberty is a embarrassment to the Jeep name. The Cherokees are still good in my book. And im not sure whats going on with that Patriot or whatever that thing is.
> *


Yeah, the Liberty, Patriot, and Compass are all a joke. Don't even get me started on the Jeep Commander.

The Grand Cherokees are alright, especially the SRT8. I just miss the regular Cherokees, and the Comanches.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 21 2009, 08:17 PM~13648791
> *And the H-2 hummers are based on the DENALI chassis. I aint buying any GM shit. I'd say anything from the 90's till present. Are not built to well. Lot's of recalls. Older GM shit is TOP NOTCH. but anything built after the 90's is full of shit. I had a 2006 GMC envoy. And that thing was a major LEMON. Flimsy panels, fucked geomatry, blind spot. Fucking peice of shit.LOL. Traded that fucker in for a 08' toyota highlander for the MRS. Best trade ever. LOL
> *


*It's different for a lot of people. I've got four GM vehicles right now, a '95 Bonneville, a '97 Grand Prix, a '93 Roadmaster, and a 2008 Chevy HHR. 

They have all been good cars, especially the Bonneville. I've had my Bonneville for almost 10 years, and put almost 300,000 miles on it, and it still runs and drives perfect. In the 10 years I have owned it, it has never once let me down. Just regular maintennance, and she's good to go. It's been in a three accidents, so the outside ain't perfect, but the interior still looks perfect. That Bonneville is BULLETPROOF!

The Roadmaster is a tank too, very reliable. My mom had it since it was new, and gave it to me last year. It's got 180,000 miles on it, and a lot more to give. 

We haven't had the HHR for very long at all, but it's been good to us so far.

I come from a GM family, and as far as I know, noone in my rather large family has had any major issues with any of their cars. I know there are some lemons out there, there wouldn't be all this hate diredted towards GM if there wasn't, but I just haven't witnessed it first hand.

All car manufacturers have their issues and problems. Toyotas have gotten really bad lately with reliability and quality problems. 

I would say the best car company right now is Honda, but even they have had quality problems lately. Not as bad as Toyota, but problems nonetheless.

As far as recalls go, GM doesn't have that much more than anyone else, theirs just usually effect a larger number of cars. You gotta remember though, they have a lot more brands than any other manufacturer, so of course their recalls are going to involve more vehicles. Also, the media tends to ignore recalls from foreign makes. Anyone heard about the huge recall of Hyundais they announced a couple of days ago? Over one million Hyundais recalled, MAJOR safety hazzard recall, that affects EVERY model in their lineup, and I haven't heard or read a single peep about it yet in the paper or on the news. If one of the big 3 has a recall, the media is tripping over themselves to tell the public about it.

I'm not saying GM problems do not exist, they have been very well publicized. I'm just saying a lot of people need to look into things a little more before they go running their mouths. Aside from Honda, GM and Ford are making some of the best cars in the world right, unfortunately, their are so many people out there that have been bit in the ass by them in the past, and that still ignorantly believe that GM and Ford build junk (Hummer doesn't count, they suck), that it may be too little too late. 

To be honest though, I would probably have a Honda right now, if we had a good Honda dealer nearby. The one we have here is crooked as hell!

Wow, did anyone actually bother to read all of that? I need to stay off of here when I am drunk!*


----------



## spikekid999

sadly enough i read all that, and if your drunk, you still type better then 3/4 of the people on here! lol


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 21 2009, 08:53 PM~13649363
> *It's different for a lot of people. I've got four GM vehicles right now, a '95 Bonneville, a '97 Grand Prix, a '93 Roadmaster, and a 2008 Chevy HHR.
> 
> They have all been good cars, especially the Bonneville. I've had my Bonneville for almost 10 years, and put almost 300,000 miles on it, and it still runs and drives perfect. In the 10 years I have owned it, it has never once let me down. Just regular maintennance, and she's good to go. It's been in a three accidents, so the outside ain't perfect, but the interior still looks perfect. That Bonneville is BULLETPROOF!
> 
> The Roadmaster is a tank too, very reliable. My mom had it since it was new, and gave it to me last year. It's got 180,000 miles on it, and a lot more to give.
> 
> We haven't had the HHR for very long at all, but it's been good to us so far.
> 
> I come from a GM family, and as far as I know, noone in my rather large family has had any major issues with any of their cars. I know there are some lemons out there, there wouldn't be all this hate diredted towards GM if there wasn't, but I just haven't witnessed it first hand.
> 
> All car manufacturers have their issues and problems. Toyotas have gotten really bad lately with reliability and quality problems.
> 
> I would say the best car company right now is Honda, but even they have had quality problems lately. Not as bad as Toyota, but problems nonetheless.
> 
> As far as recalls go, GM doesn't have that much more than anyone else, theirs just usually effect a larger number of cars. You gotta remember though, they have a lot more brands than any other manufacturer, so of course their recalls are going to involve more vehicles. Also, the media tends to ignore recalls from foreign makes. Anyone heard about the huge recall of Hyundais they announced a couple of days ago? Over one million Hyundais recalled, MAJOR safety hazzard recall, that affects EVERY model in their lineup, and I haven't heard or read a single peep about it yet in the paper or on the news. If one of the big 3 has a recall, the media is tripping over themselves to tell the public about it.
> 
> I'm not saying GM problems do not exist, they have been very well publicized. I'm just saying a lot of people need to look into things a little more before they go running their mouths. Aside from Honda, GM and Ford are making some of the best cars in the world right, unfortunately, their are so many people out there that have been bit in the ass by them in the past, and that still ignorantly believe that GM and Ford build junk (Hummer doesn't count, they suck), that it may be too little too late.
> 
> To be honest though, I would probably have a Honda right now, if we had a good Honda dealer nearby. The one we have here is crooked as hell!
> 
> Wow, did anyone actually bother to read all of that? I need to stay off of here when I am drunk!
> *


LOL. Doesn't make any difference to me that you drive cars that are not. Even in production any more. Goes to show how SHITTY GM cars are. LOL Nah' dog just fuckin with ya'. I had a 90 GMC seirra awhile ago and that thing had more problems then any car I ever owned. I traded that for a 85' toyota P/U with a gazillion miles on it. And it had no major problems. I would still have it today. But traded it for my current 97' toyota tacoma. Hmmmm notice the trend here. Toyota (good) GM (full of shit).

I think having problems twice with cars made by GM. Is more then enough for me to BASH them. Don't get me WRONG im a major CHEVY guy. You will never catch me DRIVING a ford. But as far as there quality if cars now days. There missing the mark. There older shit are great. but current shit "BLOWS".


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 21 2009, 10:31 PM~13650726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Found
on
road
Dead


Fuckin
old
********
Drive em'


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



you couldnt give me a ford lol :thumbsdown:


----------



## BODINE

on ford made cars i like are the 98+ lincoln towncars


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 21 2009, 07:57 PM~13651079
> *on ford made cars i like are the 98+ lincoln towncars
> *


77-79 continental


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 22 2009, 12:36 AM~13650783
> *Found
> on
> road
> Dead
> Fuckin
> old
> ********
> Drive em'
> *


Driver 
Returned
On
Foot


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 22 2009, 12:00 AM~13651138
> *77-79 continental
> *


 :0 yes forgot nout them


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 22 2009, 02:08 PM~13657277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie, wash that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

its a daily,i live on a gravel road, it gets dirty real quick


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 22 2009, 12:24 PM~13658111
> *Damn homie, wash that shit! :biggrin:
> *


x-2.... invest in some fukkin bleche-white :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 22 2009, 06:46 PM~13658953
> *its a daily,i live on a gravel road, it gets dirty real quick
> *



LOL dont worry about it Spike. Mine gets dirty all the time too!!










Yeah that's right fellas... put yer FERDs or CHEBIES up against it! I'll pull you all around my yard LOL!!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 22 2009, 12:36 AM~13650783
> *Found
> on
> road
> Dead
> Fuckin
> old
> ********
> Drive em'
> *


and lets not forget 
Fucked
On a
Real
Deal
:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

Fucked
Over
Re-built
Dodge


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

just a little photo chopping the new MINI VAN ! 

before 

















after


















not the best but i was just havin some fun before bed ! Later guys be back tommrow !


----------



## [email protected]

ide whip it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 22 2009, 02:58 PM~13659671
> *LOL dont worry about it Spike. Mine gets dirty all the time too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's right fellas... put yer FERDs or CHEBIES up against it! I'll pull you all around my yard LOL!!!
> *


if u got a cummins diesel.... i believe you.... if not.... shut the fuck up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 22 2009, 11:26 PM~13661431
> *if u got a cummins diesel.... i believe you.... if not.... shut the fuck up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 22 2009, 05:58 PM~13659671
> *LOL dont worry about it Spike. Mine gets dirty all the time too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's right fellas... put yer FERDs or CHEBIES up against it! I'll pull you all around my yard LOL!!!
> *


Yeah, you probably would, until the transmission self-detonates. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 22 2009, 11:53 PM~13661850
> *Yeah, you probably would, until the transmission self-detonates. :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: 


your a funny dude poke :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 23 2009, 12:23 AM~13662232
> *:roflmao:
> your a funny dude poke :biggrin:
> *



:yes: I second that. Im not sure if the trans is upgraded on those diesels. I know they did have there fair share of problems though. I think it was the 97-99 rams that had the trans problems.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 22 2009, 11:15 PM~13662896
> *:yes:  I second that.  Im not sure if the trans is upgraded on those diesels. I know they did have there fair share of problems though. I think it was the 97-99 rams that had the trans problems.
> *


and a lot of caravans


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 23 2009, 02:02 AM~13663371
> *and a lot of caravans
> *


Caravans are a whole nother topic.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> just a little photo chopping the new MINI VAN !
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah here ya go :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> just a little photo chopping the new MINI VAN !
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah here ya go :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ohio Chad

My work area.










The sad thing is that's actually clean.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2009, 06:05 AM~13664207
> *
> just  a  little  photo  chopping  the  new  MINI VAN !
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah here ya go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW ABOUT ON 20'S


















NOW IF I CAN FIND A GOOD SIDE VEIW PIC OF BIGGS WHEELS !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 23 2009, 12:15 AM~13662896
> *:yes:  I second that.  Im not sure if the trans is upgraded on those diesels. I know they did have there fair share of problems though. I think it was the 97-99 rams that had the trans problems.
> *


It's not a diesel... and it's a 94 

It's been maintained for the last 15 years as a city truck. Regular maintanance will keep ANY vehicle running correctly  Only thing I've had to do to it so far is replace the water pump this weekend and I just drained tranny and oil pans yesterday, and all new fluids all around.

Now, any help on choosing rims would be helpful...

Three choices...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2009, 12:44 PM~13666667
> *HOW  ABOUT  ON  20'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW  IF  I   CAN  FIND  A   GOOD  SIDE  VEIW   PIC  OF  BIGGS   WHEELS     !
> *


That would look good Mini! :yes: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 23 2009, 01:02 PM~13666861
> *It's not a diesel... and it's a 94
> 
> It's been maintained for the last 15 years as a city truck. Regular maintanance will keep ANY vehicle running correctly   Only thing I've had to do to it so far is replace the water pump this weekend and I just drained tranny and oil pans yesterday, and all new fluids all around.
> 
> Now, any help on choosing rims would be helpful...
> 
> Three choices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go with some black centers like on the ramcharger


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I thought so too.. Thanks Spike!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 23 2009, 11:11 AM~13666931
> *go with some black centers like on the ramcharger
> *


x2


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## stilldownivlife

def the blackones scurape

here is another mini


----------



## stilldownivlife

or black rims


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2009, 04:46 PM~13668951
> *or black rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

yea the all black is sick !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 23 2009, 04:01 PM~13668536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have had plans to build this for awhile ! I think it will be a kick ass build ! I want to leave it a turbo V6 like the GN !


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2009, 05:32 PM~13668794
> *def the blackones scurape
> 
> here is another mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


God Damn those rims are ugly! I rather drive around with a big penis on the side of the van.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 23 2009, 05:37 PM~13669401
> *God Damn those rims are ugly!  I rather drive around with a big penis on the side of the van.
> *


them rims are the shit ! You just think they look like shit so you can add a big penis to your S-10 !


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 23 2009, 04:01 PM~13668536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Omg that looks awsome


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 22 2009, 07:58 PM~13659671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's right fellas... put yer FERDs or CHEBIES up against it! I'll pull you all around my yard LOL!!!
> *



You sure about pulling a Chevy around? This truck has 615 horsepower and 820 foot pounds of torque. I bet at 1,000 RPM this truck makes more power than your dodge does at 5,000 RPM.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2009, 06:42 PM~13669443
> *them  rims  are    the  shit !    You    just  think  they  look  like  shit  so  you  can  add  a  big  penis  to    your  S-10  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2009, 06:42 PM~13669443
> *them  rims  are    the  shit !    You    just  think  they  look  like  shit  so  you  can  add  a  big  penis  to    your  S-10  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 23 2009, 12:26 PM~13666503
> *My work area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that's actually clean.
> *


 don`t feel bad here mine a few day ago :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Shelby had her second game today, her team won again, 10 to 6.

Here she is in action, hitting a triple, and scoring 2 runs. :biggrin: 



Sorry if I am bragging, I'm just really proud of how much she has improved over last year. All those practices in the back yard have definetly paid off!


----------



## Pokey

Another pic, from today,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2009, 05:42 PM~13669443
> *them  rims  are    the  shit !    You    just  think  they  look  like  shit  so  you  can  add  a  big  penis  to    your  S-10  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 23 2009, 05:50 PM~13669511
> *You sure about pulling a Chevy around? This truck has 615 horsepower and 820 foot pounds of torque.  I bet at 1,000 RPM this truck makes more power than your dodge does at 5,000 RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok, that's a 6.6 Diesel, mines only a 5.9V8. So ya got me beat.... Still would put it up against ya just to see how she'd do lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

The 5.9 only produces 230 hp. 
That engine was only good for plow trucks.
The dakota r/t's that had the 5.9 straight from the factory barely made a 15 second pass in the quarter IF THAT. And that was on a sigle cab small size pickup.
The cummins 5.9 pushed allot less than 230 hp, but had over 400 pounds or torque. 
Sorry sir but i think your misinformed on the capabilities or you truck. :biggrin: 

Just bustin your balls though.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*THIS IS A MUST SEE EBAY AUCTION ! *


Item number: 140316027107


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2009, 09:07 PM~13672185
> *THIS  IS  A  MUST  SEE  EBAY  AUCTION !
> Item number: 140316027107
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13672037
> *The 5.9 only produces 230 hp.
> That engine was only good for plow trucks.
> The dakota r/t's that had the 5.9 straight from the factory barely made a 15 second pass in the quarter IF THAT. And that was on a sigle cab small size pickup.
> The cummins 5.9 pushed allot less than 230 hp, but had over 400 pounds or torque.
> Sorry sir but i think your misinformed on the capabilities or you truck.  :biggrin:
> 
> Just bustin your balls though.
> *


Hehee, well I know it will pull a 35 ft trailer full of 10 steers weighin in at 1500lbs each..... So like I said, I only need it to pull what I need to haul around LOL.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok what about these rims on these tires for my Dodge??


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 23 2009, 07:27 PM~13670488
> *Shelby had her second game today, her team won again, 10 to 6.
> 
> Here she is in action, hitting a triple, and scoring 2 runs. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I am bragging, I'm just really proud of how much she has improved over last year. All those practices in the back yard have definetly paid off!
> *


That's good Sh!t Pokey! Tell her she's a maniac!! LOL


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2009, 08:07 PM~13672185
> *THIS  IS  A  MUST  SEE  EBAY  AUCTION !
> Item number: 140316027107
> *


Ugly roof and front end, and I don't like the way the maroon dominates the front end, should have flowed better with the orange like the back. I don't see 300Gs though, expecially 100G in the paint


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 23 2009, 11:28 PM~13672465
> *Hehee, well I know it will pull a 35 ft trailer full of 10 steers weighin in at 1500lbs each..... So like I said, I only need it to pull what I need to haul around LOL.
> *


So you mean to tell me you pull Damn near 20,000 pounds with that truck. I call bullshit. You do know the tow limit on that is about 8000 pounds right? I feel sorry for that poor truck. Just the dry weight of the trailer alone is probably almost 3000 pounds.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 23 2009, 05:31 PM~13672494
> *Ok what about these rims on these tires for my Dodge??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want that for my burb :biggrin: its even an 8-bolt.... perfect


----------



## stilldownivlife

love the look of those tsl swampers :thumbsup:
but they are kinda squirley going down the road those and the road noise is loud as fk 

i had some on a lifted suzuki sidekick - till i rolled it  
wish i had some pics of that ol beast


----------



## BODINE




----------



## stilldownivlife

sweet case bodine :thumbsup:

ok mini here is my favorite :biggrin:










dropped on some ol caps and wide whites :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife

ok i lied here is my fav 
black wheels and dog dish caps with wide whites :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 24 2009, 04:28 AM~13675048
> *ok i lied here is my fav
> black wheels and dog dish caps with wide whites :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

Damn, I need some help homies! Someone in this forum made 100-spoke rims if I remember correctly, but I cant find that topic where it was! :dunno:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

WHAT DO YOU MEAN MADE SOME 100 SPOKES? I WANTED SOME AND ASKED AND EVERYONE TOLD ME TO GET SOME HERB DEEKS, OR DETAIL MASTERS AND MAKE MY OWN OR TRY TO BUY A SET FOR A TON OF MONEY. THIS IS ONE I MADE OUT OF SCRAP PHOTO ETCH PIECES.











THESE ARE SOME HERB DEEKS I MADE. I DID THE SAME AS 408 DID IN THE HOW TO, BUT I USED THE BACKS FROM THE 70 IMPALA KIT.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: those look dope 
siim i think you are thinking of truscale 


i love messing around with this photoshop stuff 
this is what my impala will look like before the end of the summer 
i have had this in my head for over 2 years now


----------



## stilldownivlife

this is the way she sits right now


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 23 2009, 09:29 PM~13671155
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Isn't it past your bedtime lil boy?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 24 2009, 07:15 AM~13675235
> *this is the way she sits right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS A NICE 64. THATS HOW MINE LOOKED BEFORE I STRIPPED IT DOWN. HERES HOW IT SITS NOW.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 23 2009, 09:23 PM~13671644
> *Ok, that's a 6.6 Diesel, mines only a 5.9V8. So ya got me beat.... Still would put it up against ya just to see how she'd do lol
> *



I know that is a 6.6 and yours is a 5.9 but you didn't clarify which kind of chevy your truck would pull around. 

I do attend to agree on 20,000 pound towing would be hell on your truck. Dodges Can do it though. A buddy of mine has a 318 in his dodge and I have see in with my own eyes pull a school bus with the buses brakes locked up.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 24 2009, 08:14 AM~13675473
> *I know that is a 6.6 and yours is a 5.9 but you didn't clarify which kind of chevy your truck would pull around.
> 
> I do attend to agree on 20,000 pound towing would be hell on your truck. Dodges Can do it though. A buddy of mine has a 318 in his dodge and I have see in with my own eyes pull a school bus with the buses brakes locked up.
> *


LOL No, I didnt specify, but I wouldnt want to hurt that pretty truck anyhow. That was actually the truck I've always wanted... I just cant afford it.

And Mayhem, Im sorry, I called up my buddy and he corrected me, it was a 32' Trailer that GWR's at about 7,000 lbs. Now, Im not saying that I pulled this trailer across country, but his spare truck(which was a FERD LOL) was in the shop and he had 20 head of cattle he had to haul to the auction which was 10 mile from his house. So no, I didnt pull it far, or put much strain on my engine...

My uncle had a 1987 W250 that he'd haul a 24 ft trailer, and 8-10 cattle every season. Some he'd pick up in IL, ID, OH, KY, TN or wherever the money was right and bring home to PA. Now he drives a 2007 3500 Dually  Im not tryin to start a pissing contest, just saying that trucks will perform to your needs... It's a truck, use it like one. Treat them right, change fluids, regular maintnance and it will run till the doors fall off of it. Its just like the transfer case on ANY 4x4, if you dont use it, it will turn to sh!t on you. Use it regularly, and keep it lubed, it will work every time....

Sorry for the rant. I'll take my country ass out of off topic now LOL.


----------



## BODINE

IT WAS SPORTS DAY AT DAYCARE :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 23 2009, 10:57 PM~13674913
> *love the look of those tsl swampers :thumbsup:
> but they are kinda squirley going down the road those and the road noise is loud as fk
> 
> i had some on a lifted suzuki sidekick - till i rolled it
> wish i had some pics of that ol beast
> *




















daily drove this for a while when i wrecked my burb..... bumpy as hell ride idling thru traffic :uh:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2009, 01:59 PM~13678511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daily drove this for a while when i wrecked my burb..... bumpy as hell ride idling thru traffic  :uh:
> *


I guy I went to school with had a Toyota pick up with a 6 inch lift and those tires. It was his daily for a couple of years. You could hear his truck long before you could see it. It was Slim Green in color, its name was Slimer.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 24 2009, 09:38 AM~13678982
> *I guy I went to school with had a Toyota pick up with a 6 inch lift and those tires. It was his daily for a couple of years.  You could hear his truck long before you could see it. It was Slim Green in color, its name was  Slimer.
> *


i wanna lift my 1:1 burb but my wifey is tiny and won't allow it.... she can barely get in as-is :biggrin: 

if i could i'd rip out the independent shit and put a solid front axle :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 24 2009, 02:52 PM~13678401
> *IT WAS SPORTS DAY AT DAYCARE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







shes a cutie bro, and nice jersey too :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 24 2009, 07:33 AM~13675330
> *Isn't it past your bedtime lil boy?
> *


:uh:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Apr 21 2009, 03:12 PM~13645987-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's all they're gonna have, they usually only post a few on their web site. The rest, if they aren't published in the regular magazine, will be in their annual.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: ANYONE NO WHEN?
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Apr 21 2009, 03:26 PM~13646133
> *:0  :biggrin:    thanks do u know when either come out?
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

Just got these in from Japan today; Rick will appreciate these...


















































What's left of my wheel stash...










There's a few more sets but they're not in boxes.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good sh!t T.....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 24 2009, 08:17 PM~13681742
> *Good sh!t T.....
> *


Thanks bro! I had about 4 x that amount but some sh!t had happened and I had to get rid of the majority and make my wife happy. :happysad: It's all good; I got waaaaay more wheels than i have cars to put them on.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

LOL no doubt there bro. I was gonna say that, but then again, you can NEVER have too many!


----------



## phatras

yummm... I need to get some of those new ones..You can never have to many wheels.. Im up around 130 or so sets now..


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 24 2009, 07:19 PM~13681759
> *Thanks bro! I had about 4 x that amount but some sh!t had happened and I had to get rid of the majority and make my wife happy.  :happysad: It's all good; I got waaaaay more wheels than i have cars to put them on.
> *


lol so thats why i keep getting sets. im not complaining i need more


----------



## BODINE

borrowed this to take to show tomorrow :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 24 2009, 09:00 PM~13682037
> *borrowed this to take to show tomorrow  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice camera. Will be lokking forward to seeing some pic's from the show. :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 24 2009, 09:00 PM~13682037
> *borrowed this to take to show tomorrow  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I knew someone that was selling that camera for $430, he only had it for 6 months then he bought a better quality one. By the time I had the cash it was sold.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 24 2009, 08:12 PM~13682136
> *Nice camera. Will be lokking forward to seeing some pic's from the show. :biggrin:
> *


  
my friend that like military let me borrow , whole set up i borrowed with cam, extra lense , and coullpe other things he spent like 1700.00 i think 

so ill be takin pics of everything military or not


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 24 2009, 08:14 PM~13682158
> *I knew someone that was selling that camera for $430, he only had it for 6 months then he bought a better quality one. By the time I had the cash it was sold.
> *


i think just for camera last year he paid 700-800


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*THIS IS A MUST SEE EBAY AUCTION ! *


Item number: 300308188050


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2009, 09:47 PM~13682434
> *<span style='color:red'>#2
> 
> Item number: 110377595764*


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2009, 10:49 PM~13682442
> *#2
> 
> Item number: 110377595764
> *


That things as about as ugly as those rims.


----------



## Kirby

anyone have the size of a model license plate ? i am trying to photoshop and dont know where to start on the size.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 24 2009, 08:14 PM~13681723
> *Just got these in from Japan today; Rick will appreciate these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's left of my wheel stash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few more sets but they're not in boxes.
> *





:wow: :worship: :wow: :worship: :wow: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 20 2009, 04:54 PM~13634238
> *ballin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## urjustamemory

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o...player_embedded


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 25 2009, 07:11 PM~13688105
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o...player_embedded
> *



THAT SHIT IS CRAZY!


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE PICS BODINE !


----------



## Guest

Nice pic's Bo how's the show.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 25 2009, 08:28 PM~13688950
> *Nice pic's Bo how's the show.
> *


even with couple dozen cars entered i didnt get anything

but was fun to spend whole day with my son, on the battleship, submarine, al the aircraft,tanks and they had a mopar show there also

i got him 3 snap kits today to


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 25 2009, 09:34 PM~13688990
> *even with couple dozen cars entered i didnt get anything
> 
> but was fun to spend whole day with my son, on the battleship, submarine, al the aircraft,tanks and they had a mopar show there also
> 
> i got him 3 snap kits today to
> *


Glad you were able to spend some time with your son. I'll get back with you when you get back on some snap kits.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Bogyoke

Dig that Mad max Ford Falcon and the 1/1 military vehicles 

when

where
:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Apr 25 2009, 08:56 PM~13689143
> *Dig that Mad max Ford Falcon and the 1/1 military vehicles
> 
> when
> 
> where
> :biggrin:
> *


was today in mobile, alabama at uss alabama battleship memorial park


----------



## Bogyoke

wow nice day. 
Thanks for sharing the pictures of the military models and dioramas too.


----------



## OneLowBull

Haro Blunt


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 25 2009, 09:57 PM~13689152
> *was today in mobile, alabama at uss alabama battleship memorial park
> *


hey bodine
mobile's highways are set up wierd man. with the main highway in the middle 
and the 2 lane roads on each side. it makes it hard to get around.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 25 2009, 10:48 PM~13690220
> *hey bodine
> mobile's highways are set up wierd man. with the main highway in the middle
> and the 2 lane roads on each side. it makes it hard to get around.
> *


lucky for me the battleship park wasnt far from the interstate :cheesy: 

and the water is like 1 foot from going on the road

even with tropical storms it all floods easy


----------



## lonnie

VERY NICE PIC'S BODINE THANKS FOR SHAREING :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

ebay towncar

found a real shitty looking resin towncar here

if that dont work then Item number: 220400075853


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Apr 26 2009, 04:18 AM~13691624
> *ebay towncar
> 
> found a real shitty looking resin towncar here
> 
> if that dont work then Item number: 220400075853
> *


I think if you sneezed by it, that thing would crumble into pieces.


----------



## regalistic

i'm rollin again.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 



bitch looks bad E :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 26 2009, 08:04 AM~13692302
> *i'm rollin again.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you went and bought a Ford in drag. :biggrin: 

Nice Lincoln!


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 26 2009, 11:17 AM~13692341-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> bitch looks bad E  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Apr 26 2009, 11:22 AM~13692354
> *I see you went and bought a Ford in drag. :biggrin:
> 
> Nice Lincoln!
> *


thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

I can't believe they are using this song in a commercial.


----------



## 1SICK8T4

My weekend find!!!
Just bought this on Friday.....

















Got rid of this beast finally today..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Apr 26 2009, 06:02 PM~13694781
> *My weekend find!!!
> Just bought this on Friday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My Uncle Donald had one just like it only he had Vogues on it. I wanted that car bad as hell!! It had everything on it!! Knowin' his old ass, he even had the dealer equip it with a hooker! My cousin ended up with it and wrecked it into a bus tryin' to roll a blunt; damn dumbass :angry:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 26 2009, 08:04 AM~13692302
> *i'm rollin again.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice this was mine. I did this bout to years ago :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 26 2009, 08:05 PM~13697142
> *That's nice this was mine. I did this bout to years ago :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn man. Ya know, when you see those little red things on the backs of other cars light up, that means they are stopping, and you should too. Try it next time.


Just playin' homie, I've done that myself, that's how my '80 Monte met it's demise.


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 26 2009, 08:16 PM~13697285
> *Damn man. Ya know, when you see those little red things on the backs of other cars light up, that means they are stopping, and you should too. Try it next time.
> Just playin' homie, I've done that myself, that's how my '80 Monte met it's demise.
> *


some ass hole pulled out in front of the truck in front of me then took off once i hit him.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 26 2009, 08:25 PM~13697426
> *some ass hole pulled out in front of the truck in front of me then took off once i hit him.
> *


Looks like he was nice enough to stick around long enough for you to take pics.


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 26 2009, 08:27 PM~13697444
> *Looks like he was nice enough to stick around long enough for you to take pics.
> *



My car was done with Ihad to wait for the tow truck


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 26 2009, 11:05 PM~13697142
> *That's nice this was mine. I did this bout to years ago :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks man :biggrin: that was one nice tc yeah had though


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 27 2009, 11:51 AM~13703583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm Chris Brown, BITCH!


----------



## Pokey




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 26 2009, 12:24 PM~13693547
> *I can't believe they are using this song in a commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why not? It was used in a video game last year.


----------



## SOLO1

i had to sale my caddi today.


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 27 2009, 06:57 PM~13708225
> *i had to sale my caddi today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!! thats nice!!!! i know it hurted to get rid of that...


----------



## SOLO1

BIG TIME!! But i had to do it :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 27 2009, 09:07 PM~13709431
> *BIG TIME!! But i had to do it :angry:
> *


damn that was klean to sucks you had to get rid of it alot of nice rides guys makes me wana post mine up even tho it isnt done


----------



## spikekid999

well i cant find the bad trader thread, so ill just add it here. 

i gotta add modeltech to the bad trader thread. i traded him a set of wheels/tires for a 340 motor from the amt plymouth duster kit. i sent him the rims about a month or so ago, he PMd me sayin he got em and was gonna ship out the motor soon,,,well guess what, still no motor :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 26 2009, 05:25 PM~13697426
> *some ass hole pulled out in front of the truck in front of me then took off once i hit him.
> *


thats how i crunched the front of my suburban :angry: got it fixed tho....


----------



## Siim123

Stupid question because my english is bad. When do you guys say "rims" and when do you say "wheels" ? imo they mean same thing but I'm bit confused from some other forums


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 28 2009, 11:18 AM~13714648
> *Stupid question because my english is bad. When do you guys say "rims" and when do you say "wheels" ? imo they mean same thing but I'm bit confused from some other forums
> *



here in the states they mean the same thing also ! but when you talk about painting the rim is the part the would be the sides and the wheel would be the the center !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2009, 03:42 AM~13712902
> *well i cant find the bad trader thread, so ill just add it here.
> 
> i gotta add modeltech to the bad trader thread. i traded him a set of wheels/tires for a 340 motor from the amt plymouth duster kit. i sent him the rims about a month or so ago, he PMd me sayin he got em and was gonna ship out the motor soon,,,well guess what, still no motor :angry:
> *


UM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's usually a pretty good trader Spike ! He might be a little slow at shipping but he has never failed to follow throw on any buys or trades with me ! He gets busy at work running a dealer ship body shop sometimes and take him a bit to read his pm's, and to send out some shit ! Try to hit him up on yahoo messanger at *shannon sult* ! its usually easier to get ahold of him there then pm's here !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Wheels, Rims, Whats the difference. Its all the same.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2009, 02:42 AM~13712902
> *well i cant find the bad trader thread, so ill just add it here.
> 
> i gotta add modeltech to the bad trader thread. i traded him a set of wheels/tires for a 340 motor from the amt plymouth duster kit. i sent him the rims about a month or so ago, he PMd me sayin he got em and was gonna ship out the motor soon,,,well guess what, still no motor :angry:
> *



THIS IS DEFINATELY MY SCREW UP!! i owe both spike and project59, both of them have motors coming from me!! i have no excuses, and i apoligize!! they are on the way!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Apr 28 2009, 06:23 PM~13714711-->
> 
> 
> 
> here  in the  states  they  mean the  same thing  also !  but  when  you  talk  about  painting    the  rim  is  the  part  the  would  be the  sides  and the  wheel  would  be the  the  center !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 28 2009, 06:41 PM~13714899
> *Wheels, Rims, Whats the difference. Its all the same.
> *


Thanks for answer!!


----------



## HD Lowrider

I don't know if this site has been posted on here before, but I accidentally came across these sites and I decided to post them up on this thread.

http://www.scalelows.com/

http://www.jevries.com/realdeal.html

Check out the video of the REAL DEAL '64.

*JEJEJE....nevermind, I just saw that Scale Lows even sponsors the frequently asked questions thread. Anyways, I just thought that the video was very cool. If anybody hasn't seen it, you guys ought to check it out.*


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 28 2009, 02:38 PM~13718092
> *I don't know if this site has been posted on here before, but I accidentally came across these sites and I decided to post them up on this thread.
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/
> 
> http://www.jevries.com/realdeal.html
> 
> Check out the video of the REAL DEAL '64.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

most knew about it, but good stuff


----------



## HD Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 28 2009, 02:45 PM~13718162
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> most knew about it, but good stuff
> *


JEJEJE.....yeah, I just saw that. I edited my original post. Cool video.

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 28 2009, 02:47 PM~13718189
> *JEJEJE.....yeah, I just saw that.  I edited my original post.  Cool video.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 28 2009, 11:44 AM~13714929
> *THIS IS DEFINATELY MY SCREW UP!! i owe both spike and project59, both of them have motors coming from me!! i have no excuses, and i apoligize!! they are on the way!!
> *


ill let you know when i get it and take you off my bad trader list


----------



## Ohio Chad

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TAySD6pqXRs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TAySD6pqXRs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

If it had a pussy I'd fuck it!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 28 2009, 07:47 PM~13719481
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TAySD6pqXRs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TAySD6pqXRs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> If it had a pussy I'd fuck it!
> *


Yeah i saw that a while ago. Fuckin nuts. Search on you tube for Mentle Camaro.


----------



## OneLowBull

why not just go all out :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Hell yeah!! I don't smoke anymore but I don't hate on those that still do!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 28 2009, 07:47 PM~13719481
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TAySD6pqXRs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TAySD6pqXRs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> If it had a pussy I'd fuck it!
> *


holy shit that is 1 badass machine!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 06150xlt

^^^^^^^^WTF^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok Fellas. Moving day is here. So I'm signing off of the computer for a couple days till I get shit straightened back out! Im sure not many will see this post, but if you have a deal in pending with me, just remind me in the next couple days! I've been busy as all hell and just cant remember everything. I'll probably be back on the web around Friday or so. 

Yo, Chad, I'll get in contact with you on Friday for sure bro. Maybe we can meet up somewhere. 

Later 
Junior


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 29 2009, 12:27 AM~13723499
> *^^^^^^^^WTF^^^^^^^^^^
> *



:uh: That would be a Vagina!


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Apr 28 2009, 09:42 PM~13720686-->
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit that is 1 badass machine!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it runs like an 8.5 in the 1/4 mile.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Apr 29 2009, 08:46 AM~13726425
> *Ok Fellas. Moving day is here. So I'm signing off of the computer for a couple days till I get shit straightened back out! Im sure not many will see this post, but if you have a deal in pending with me, just remind me in the next couple days! I've been busy as all hell and just cant remember everything. I'll probably be back on the web around Friday or so.
> 
> Yo, Chad, I'll get in contact with you on Friday for sure bro. Maybe we can meet up somewhere.
> 
> Later
> Junior
> *



Yeah, For sure we'll hook up.


----------



## All Out Customs

Yesterday me and my son took a dubb style Escalade and swapped the wheels out for some wires and whitewalls just for fun. Then we took this pic.... :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

interesting...


----------



## rollindeep408

is it just me or is the model topic kinda dead right now must be a sighn of the times huh? people arnt really posting up anything right now i wonder if its stress , no time, kids(babies), all of the above :dunno: im sure it will improve i havent done shiy lately either  

end:rant:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think it is mostly all of the above...im tryna get back on my feet with the modeling thing tho


----------



## Ohio Chad

Can someone give me a quick how to on prepping resin for painting? Thanks!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 29 2009, 08:53 PM~13734695
> *is it just me or is the model topic kinda dead right now must be a sighn of the times huh? people arnt really posting up anything right now i wonder if its stress , no time, kids(babies), all of the above  :dunno: im sure it will improve i havent done shiy lately either
> 
> end:rant:
> *



THATS MY PROBLEM AT THIS POINT ! WHAT TIME I DO GET AT THE BENCH IS GOING ON MY CUSTOMER ITEMS ! BUT AS SOON AS THE HOME FRONT IS SETTLED IN YOU KNOW I'LL BE SLANG MORE SHIT WHEN I CAN !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 29 2009, 09:01 PM~13734804
> *Can someone give me a quick how to on prepping resin for painting?  Thanks!
> *



GO READ MY SCHOOL TOPIC FOR HELP !


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2009, 10:02 PM~13734827
> *GO  READ  MY    SCHOOL  TOPIC    FOR  HELP !
> *


I...CANT...FIND...IT.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 29 2009, 08:01 PM~13734804
> *Can someone give me a quick how to on prepping resin for painting?  Thanks!
> *


Contact the maker if possible for there recommendations.. Most everyone has a little different prep. Some are just wash with mild soap and water, some are soak in bleach white, some are nothing its good to go. It all depends on the caster and what resin, release, molds and so forth that they use. Bleach white can harm some resins so its not always the best cover all stuff to use if your not sure.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 29 2009, 09:16 PM~13735097
> *I...CANT...FIND...IT.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404512


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by phatras+Apr 29 2009, 10:55 PM~13735768-->
> 
> 
> 
> Contact the maker if possible for there recommendations.. Most everyone has a little different prep. Some are just wash with mild soap and water, some are soak in bleach white, some are nothing its good to go. It all depends on the caster and what resin, release, molds and so forth that they use. Bleach white can harm some resins so its not always the best cover all stuff to use if your not sure.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2009, 10:56 PM~13735800
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404512
> *


Thanks Guys.

Also I finally found me a scaled Slideback. I love it!


----------



## spikekid999

anyone got pics of the magenta 73 caprice/impala? i cant find pics of it on the LRM website


----------



## bigbearlocos

kinda reminds me of the UP IN SMOKE van..


----------



## bigbearlocos

FREAKIN BADAZZ..

600 HP Midget 4x4 Truck Burnout


----------



## urjustamemory

You would have a hard time telling that the singer of this is Jani Lane. He was the og singer of Warrent. Bad ass song though, the lyrics are powerful. He still can write amazing songs.






Then is is his brother and daughter. A lot of frigging talent in the Lane family.


----------



## Siim123

I think many of you are from Mexico(i think), I heard lot of news about swine flu, is it really so serious? :0


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 30 2009, 05:54 AM~13740010
> *I think many of you are from Mexico(i think), I heard lot of news about swine flu, is it really so serious? :0
> *



depends where in Mexico you are. In my case not ONE reported case in Juarez if anything everyone just being extra safe. Authorities closed schools,government offices and CLUBS/BARS! for next coupel days but thats it. 

I think media is making it out worse than it really is.

like I use to tell my family on US side when all the cartels murders were going on here. If you need any info ask people who actually live here instead of listening to bullshit media. they were also exagerating like a motherfucker scaring everyone on other side of border with bullshit stories and reports.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ive come across 22 sets of GOLD herb deek wires, and before i start to sell em i was wondering who would buy them for sure?


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2009, 06:41 PM~13745993
> *ive come across 22 sets of GOLD herb deek wires, and before i start to sell em i was wondering who would buy them for sure?
> *


Pic?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2009, 03:41 PM~13745993
> *ive come across 22 sets of GOLD herb deek wires, and before i start to sell em i was wondering who would buy them for sure?
> *


lowridermodels is looking for some!!!

id buy a set or 2 but dont have the cash right now.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2009, 03:41 PM~13745993
> *ive come across 22 sets of GOLD herb deek wires, and before i start to sell em i was wondering who would buy them for sure?
> *


 :0 :0 *raises hand for 1 set....


----------



## BODINE

Ill take a set or 2 pm me price


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2009, 05:41 PM~13745993
> *ive come across 22 sets of GOLD herb deek wires, and before i start to sell em i was wondering who would buy them for sure?
> *


What they hittin' fo'?


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2009, 05:52 PM~13747256
> *What they hittin' fo'?
> *


X 2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

was gonna do 21 shipped per set..but i need 22 ppl to step up and say there gonna buy because i have to have to sell every last set of them..


----------



## [email protected]

:0 



you know ill take a set D :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ok ive been checking my PMs and doin some math on here, and so far 13 sets have been spoken for..


----------



## regalistic

add one more, i will take a set


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ive done some more math, 1 more person has spoken for some so now theres 14 sets gone, only 8 left!


----------



## [email protected]

19 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: rollindeep408, 85 biarittz, darkside customs, BigPoppa, caprice on dz, crxlowrider, CNDYBLU66SS, Denny1147, youcantfademe, Bos82


:wave: 



we got some ninjas in the house too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 30 2009, 09:36 AM~13741847
> *depends where in Mexico you are. In my case not ONE reported case in Juarez if anything everyone just being extra safe. Authorities closed schools,government offices and CLUBS/BARS! for next coupel days but thats it.
> 
> I think media is making it out worse than it really is.
> 
> like I use to tell my family on US side when all the cartels murders were going on here. If you need any info ask people who actually live here instead of listening to bullshit media. they were also exagerating like a motherfucker scaring everyone on other side of border with bullshit stories and reports.
> *


X2 ON THE MEDIA MAKING SHIT WORSE THAN IT REALLY IS. I LIVE IN TIJUANA, AND I HAVENT HEARD OF ANY CASES OUT HERE. 
I THINK ITS FUCKED UP THAT 75 % OF THE U.S. WANTS TO SHUT THE BORDER DOWN, BUT LIKE OBAMA SAID, WHATS THE POINT IN SHUTTING IT DOWN. ITS LIKE CLOSING A BARN DOOR AFTER AN ANIMAL ESCAPED.
PLUS ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO LIVE IN BORDER TOWNS WORK IN THE U.S. BUT LIVE IN MEXICO. SO THAT WOULD KINDA SUCK IF THEY DID.


----------



## 06150xlt

WTF :barf:


----------



## Pokey

Does anybody know what style this is? I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 02:06 PM~13755141
> *Does anybody know what style this is? I can't remember the name of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really ugly? :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 1 2009, 01:00 PM~13756284
> *really ugly?  :biggrin:
> *


Smartass. :uh: :biggrin: 

I mean the actual name for this style.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 01:06 PM~13755141
> *Does anybody know what style this is? I can't remember the name of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bosokuzu ( OneLowBull will correct me if I'm wrong.). Here's a link to more of them...


http://tanetane92.web.infoseek.co.jp/gallery.html


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 30 2009, 07:05 AM~13739807
> *You would have a hard time telling that the singer of this is Jani Lane. He was the og singer of Warrent. Bad ass song though, the lyrics are powerful. He still can write amazing songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then is is his brother and daughter. A lot of frigging talent in the Lane family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah he has some great songs. I got to hang out with him and the guys from Warrent the night before a show here in KC a couple years ago. They're good friends of some other friends of mine that are in the band Naked Beggars and they were there checking them out.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 1 2009, 01:22 PM~13756548
> *Bosokuzu ( OneLowBull will correct me if I'm wrong.). Here's a link to more of them...
> 
> 
> http://tanetane92.web.infoseek.co.jp/gallery.html
> *


looks like shit no matter how you slice it....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 1 2009, 04:22 PM~13756548
> *Bosokuzu ( OneLowBull will correct me if I'm wrong.). Here's a link to more of them...
> 
> 
> http://tanetane92.web.infoseek.co.jp/gallery.html
> *


i mean is this a real type of car? looks like a homemade plastic n cardboard piece of shit :uh:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 5 2008, 02:00 AM~11523617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC BEAUTIFUL PAINT.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 1 2009, 02:22 PM~13756548
> *Bosokuzu ( OneLowBull will correct me if I'm wrong.). Here's a link to more of them...
> 
> 
> http://tanetane92.web.infoseek.co.jp/gallery.html
> *


its really called Kasumatsu Ka or Granchan Zokusha


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+May 1 2009, 02:48 PM~13756815-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like shit no matter how you slice it....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@May 1 2009, 03:04 PM~13756943
> *i mean is this a real type of car? looks like a homemade plastic n cardboard piece of shit  :uh:
> *


you can say that here but say that to their face will get you a buck fifty and a wheel chair ride home. the Bosozuku arent the kind of gangsters that talk shit back Japanese Lowriders fear them


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 1 2009, 02:35 PM~13757279
> *you can say that here but say that to their face will get you a buck fifty and a wheel chair ride home. the Bosozuku arent the kind of gangsters that talk shit back Japanese Lowriders fear them
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: stfu with that bullshit....fiberboard bodykits... wtf???


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 1 2009, 06:02 PM~13758809
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: stfu with that bullshit....fiberboard bodykits... wtf???
> *


many of the yakuza got started in the bosozoku gangs


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 11:06 AM~13755141
> *Does anybody know what style this is? I can't remember the name of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE MR. MIYAGI NEED TO GO BACK TO TEACHING KARATE INSTEAD OF BUILDING CARS. WAX ON WAX OFF.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 1 2009, 08:36 PM~13760514
> *LOOKS LIKE MR. MIYAGI NEED TO GO BACK TO TEACHING KARATE INSTEAD OF BUILDING CARS. WAX ON WAX OFF.
> *


I kind of like it, very whimsical, and outlandish, and at least they are having fun. I wouldn't drive one, because I take myself too seriously, but I still find it interesting.


----------



## darkside customs

TRUE, I GUESS THEY COULD DO SOME SICK DRIFTING IN IT :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 11:06 AM~13755141
> *Does anybody know what style this is? I can't remember the name of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think it's something to do with the JDM style.


----------



## undead white boy

Well i for one can say(ask lowridermodels)if this swine flu ends up going the same route as the zombie movies i have my zombie plan LOL.Fuck it seems like everynight the news is saying like 5 or 10 cities out here in so-cal is infected and that shit is like 30 to 40 miles away from my house.Time to bust out the gas mask LOL.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEN_9h0wW2w...player_embedded


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 2 2009, 12:54 AM~13761781
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEN_9h0wW2w...player_embedded
> *



Why not just put switches on it? That thing looks like it would be a bitch to drive.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 10:06 AM~13755141
> *Does anybody know what style this is? I can't remember the name of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a bunch of painted cardboard...fuckin lame is what it is
:buttkick: :yessad:


----------



## Kirby

this vid is kinda cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJoMBp_F0jI


----------



## lb808

http://www.vimby.com/sub/8/cars/Lowriders/


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 2 2009, 12:34 AM~13762299
> *this vid is kinda cool
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJoMBp_F0jI
> *


----------



## Ohio Chad

I'm going to clear my first model today. Anyone got any tips? The model's molded in a metallic blue already so I'm just going to leave it that color.


----------



## Bogyoke

Take before and after pics and post here. I'm interested in how this will look. I've never done that before.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 2 2009, 11:27 AM~13763412
> *Take before and after pics and post here. I'm interested in how this will look. I've never done that before.
> *


Will do. Do you know how long I should wait between coats and how any coats I should apply?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 2 2009, 11:35 AM~13763455
> *Will do.  Do you know how long I should wait between coats and how any coats I should apply?
> *


should tell ya on the can homie :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 2 2009, 08:35 AM~13763455
> *Will do.  Do you know how long I should wait between coats and how any coats I should apply?
> *


It depends on what kind of paint your using and if it is a can or airbrush. Duplicolor is a fast drying paint, but I still give it a few hours if I am gonna do any taping or anything else on top of the ride.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 2 2009, 12:30 AM~13762045
> *looks like a bunch of painted cardboard...fuckin lame is what it is
> :buttkick:  :yessad:
> *


and? some people do it for fun like people slapping 13s on stock cars for the weekend


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 2 2009, 02:34 AM~13762299
> *this vid is kinda cool
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJoMBp_F0jI
> *


There were some cool rides in that. Now some are different but kinda cool at the same time. One thing I don't like is the 10 foot high tail pipes.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2008, 11:00 PM~11523617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 2 2009, 01:10 PM~13764746
> *There were some cool rides in that. Now some are different but kinda cool at the same time. One thing I don't like is the 10 foot high tail pipes.
> *


a lot of them are for show, most of them have standard exhausts or 1 foot tall pipes


----------



## BODINE

EVERYONE ILL BE BUILDING AGAIN AS SOON AS I GET MY ROOM BUILT

IN LIKE 4-6 WEEKS I GET MY BONUS AND GOING TO HOME DEPOT TO BUY ALL STUFF

TO BUILD WALL, 2X4S , SHEETROCK, PROBABLY WOOD FLOOR , ALL NEW PAINT 

NEW SHELVING, MY BROTHER GONNA HOOK UP NEW LIGHTING , AND LIGHT SWITCHES, OUTLETS 

IM HOPING EVERYTHING WILL TURN OUT NICE

SHOULD BE I THINK ....FORGOT WHAT I MEASURED LOL....LIKE 12X12 -12X14 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2009, 07:59 AM~13769803
> *EVERYONE ILL BE BUILDING AGAIN AS SOON AS I GET MY ROOM BUILT
> 
> IN LIKE 4-6 WEEKS I GET MY BONUS AND GOING TO HOME DEPOT TO BUY ALL STUFF
> 
> TO BUILD WALL, 2X4S , SHEETROCK, PROBABLY WOOD FLOOR , ALL NEW PAINT
> 
> NEW SHELVING, MY BROTHER GONNA HOOK UP NEW LIGHTING , AND LIGHT SWITCHES, OUTLETS
> 
> IM HOPING EVERYTHING WILL TURN OUT NICE
> 
> SHOULD BE I THINK ....FORGOT WHAT I MEASURED LOL....LIKE 12X12 -12X14  :biggrin:
> *


Get that room hooked up man. Looking foward to seein you back and building soon!!!


----------



## BODINE

I FEEL LIKE IM NEGLECTING MY MODELS LOL

WAS SUPPOSE TO HAVE A CPOULPLE BUILT FOR TOLEDO , BUT DONT HINK I WILL

GOT TIRED OF ALL THE BUGZ AND SPIDERS COMING IN MY GARAGE I NEED SOMETHIN SEALEDOFF LOL


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2009, 09:30 AM~13770205
> *I FEEL LIKE IM NEGLECTING MY MODELS LOL
> 
> WAS SUPPOSE TO HAVE A CPOULPLE BUILT FOR TOLEDO , BUT DONT HINK I WILL
> 
> GOT TIRED OF ALL THE BUGZ AND SPIDERS COMING IN MY GARAGE I NEED SOMETHIN SEALEDOFF LOL
> *


After talkin to all these big dawgs I learned a few things. You need all the tools for your builds and a setup for a workstation no matter what. Get yourself setup so there is no distractions and you can build your best. :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2009, 10:30 AM~13770205
> *I FEEL LIKE IM NEGLECTING MY MODELS LOL
> 
> WAS SUPPOSE TO HAVE A CPOULPLE BUILT FOR TOLEDO , BUT DONT HINK I WILL
> 
> GOT TIRED OF ALL THE BUGZ AND SPIDERS COMING IN MY GARAGE I NEED SOMETHIN SEALEDOFF LOL
> *


go adopt a cat a good stray will take care of that problem or a sonic bug blaster


----------



## OneLowBull

bike is done back to model cars


----------



## OneLowBull

GM fails again


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 01:24 PM~13771371
> *GM fails again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the dude hit something to me.
Or it could have happened when the car was loaded or unloaded on the trailer, and the dealer didn't notice. That happens alot.

This is an isolated incident, from what I understand. The same shit happens to every car out there. I've heard of Toyotas, Fords, and Hondas arriving at dealer lots with damaged bumpers. No big deal.

Either way, look at the bright side, if it was a Toyota, it would have rusted before it even made it to the dealer lot. :biggrin: 

Are you on some sort of personal mission to discredit GM?


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 3 2009, 03:10 PM~13771540
> *Looks like the dude hit something to me.
> Or it could have happened when the car was loaded or unloaded on the trailer, and the dealer didn't notice. That happens alot.
> 
> This is an isolated incident, from what I understand. The same shit happens to every car out there. I've heard of Toyotas, Fords, and Hondas arriving at dealer lots with damaged bumpers. No big deal.
> 
> Either way, look at the bright side, if it was a Toyota, it would have rusted before it even made it to the dealer lot.  :biggrin:
> 
> Are you on some sort of personal mission to discredit GM?
> *


i won a 3000$ bet when GM hit the skids so yea. actually that happened from hitting 100 into headwind


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 02:24 PM~13771371
> *GM fails again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one front end cracks and they fail??? Whats the rest of the story? Looks exactly like Pokey said.. Dude probably hit something.. hence the no pic of the middle of the front end.. 

Ive seen about 20 of these up close and on the roads here with no cracked front ends.. Talked to a few different owners of these.. All a 100% in love with there cars and have had little to no issues with them. Every single car maker out there has issues when a new line is put.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 04:24 PM~13771371
> *GM fails again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



what a joke!


i bet you drive a ford or some import shit huh?


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2009, 04:51 PM~13772016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> what a joke!
> i bet you drive a ford or some import shit huh?
> *


i actually planned on buying a v6 RS till the dealer slapped a 18k premium on it. and then i saw that and the brake weights which i can live with since better calipers exist


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 06:56 PM~13772032
> *i actually planned on buying a v6 RS till the dealer slapped a 18k premium on it.  and then i saw that and the brake weights which i can live with since better calipers exist
> *






hold up. everytime i jump in this thread, your doggin GM, but yet you were gonna go buy one?? :uh: 


did i read that one right?


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2009, 05:00 PM~13772053
> *hold up. everytime i jump in this thread, your doggin GM, but yet you were gonna go buy one?? :uh:
> did i read that one right?
> *


Gm tested this car for 2 years those are some big oversights unless they were babying the fucking things which defeats the purpose of real world testing. Ford tortured the shit out of the 2010 Mustang hopefully no surprises pop up i really want one. Hyundai is testing the ever living shit out of the Genesis coupe which got attention from the hardcore drifting crowds and from what i hear its a bad ass car.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull+May 3 2009, 07:05 PM~13772084-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gm tested this car for 2 years those are some big oversights unless they were babying the fucking things which defeats the purpose of real world testing. Ford tortured the shit out of the 2010 Mustang hopefully no surprises pop up i really want one. Hyundai is testing the ever living shit out of the Genesis coupe which got attention from the hardcore drifting crowds and from what i hear its a bad ass car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@May 3 2009, 07:00 PM~13772053
> *hold up. everytime i jump in this thread, your doggin GM, but yet you were gonna go buy one?? :uh:
> did i read that one right?
> *




^ still didnt anwser my question tho :uh:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2009, 05:32 PM~13772254
> *^ still didnt anwser my question tho :uh:
> *


i planned on it after i heard about all the testing i figure this would be GMs good car but i was obviously wrong


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 07:49 PM~13772334
> *i planned on it after i heard about all the testing i figure this would be GMs good car but i was obviously wrong
> *




so let me guess................ if you woulda bought one of these, this same thing woulda happend to you right?

i really do think that what pokey and phatras had to say are what most of us would belive, because its common sence man 



think about it .


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2009, 06:00 PM~13772386
> *so let me guess................ if you woulda bought one of these, this same thing woulda happend to you right?
> 
> i really do think that what pokey and phatras had to say are what most of us would belive, because its common sence man
> think about it .
> *


yup and more than likely gm wouldnt fix it. theyve yet to fix all the piston slap issues and barely getting around to the fire engine issue.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 08:08 PM~13772435
> *yup and more than likely gm wouldnt fix it. theyve yet to fix all the piston slap issues and barely getting around to the fire engine issue.
> *





if you feel this strongly about GM and how they go about things, why the hell would you even think about buyin one then? thats what i cant figure out here?!?!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2009, 06:11 PM~13772451
> *if you feel this strongly about GM and how they go about things, why the hell would you even think about buyin one then? thats what i cant figure out here?!?!
> *


fuck if i know, ive been hardwired to GM since birth as much as i hate them i cant see myself owning anything else


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Entertainment at it's best. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 08:15 PM~13772473
> *fuck if i know, ive been hardwired to GM since birth as much as i hate them i cant see myself owning anything else
> *





:roflmao: 


thats the anwser i was looking for lol

to each there own bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 3 2009, 08:15 PM~13772476
> *Entertainment at it's best. :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 10:39 AM~13770259
> *After talkin to all these big dawgs I learned a few things. You need all the tools for your builds and a setup for a workstation no matter what. Get yourself setup so there is no distractions and you can build your best. :biggrin:
> *


i plan on buy some more tools to work with to 

i wanna make it a nice organized room , its in garage just closing in half of it,

gonna run vent from home a/c in there to


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 3 2009, 06:00 PM~13772841
> *i plan on buy some more tools to work with to
> 
> i wanna make it a nice organized room , its in garage just closing in half of it,
> 
> gonna run vent from home a/c in there to
> *


Nice man. Take some progress pics of it.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 04:05 PM~13772084
> *Gm tested this car for 2 years those are some big oversights unless they were babying the fucking things which defeats the purpose of real world testing. Ford tortured the shit out of the 2010 Mustang hopefully no surprises pop up i really want one. Hyundai is testing the ever living shit out of the Genesis coupe which got attention from the  hardcore drifting crowds  and from what i hear its a bad ass car.
> *


:uh: ''drifting'' is fucking lame , why would you detune a cars suspension to make it get shitty traction and then call it a sport? id love to see thwese so called ''hardcore'' morons.... must be the same douche bags who drive those last cars you posted with the cardboard body kits.....


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 3 2009, 08:41 PM~13773752
> *:uh:  ''drifting'' is fucking lame , why  would you detune a cars suspension to make it get shitty traction and then call it a sport?  id love to see thwese so called ''hardcore'' morons.... must be the same douche bags who drive those last cars you posted with the cardboard body kits.....
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: where the fuck did you come up with this :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 3 2009, 07:41 PM~13773752
> *:uh:  ''drifting'' is fucking lame , why  would you detune a cars suspension to make it get shitty traction and then call it a sport?  id love to see thwese so called ''hardcore'' morons.... must be the same douche bags who drive those last cars you posted with the cardboard body kits.....
> *


I spent 8 years in Okinawa Japan and a year in Mainland Japan. It is all over there. Alot of the Yakuza is apart of it as well. Yakuza is the Japanese Mafia. They run a ton of money through it.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 08:50 PM~13773827
> *I spent 8 years in Okinawa Japan and a year in Mainland Japan. It is all over there. Alot of the Yakuza is apart of it as well. Yakuza is the Japanese Mafia. They run a ton of money through it.
> *


dont bother hes ignorant as hell with the exeption of mini hes the epitome of a stereotypical midwest hillbilly


----------



## lb808

Just wondering with all the IMPORT haters. And all the G.M. nut huggers out there.


When was the last time you saw a GM car hold there re-sale value? I mean if toyotas and HONDAS suck ass so much. Then why do there values don't fall off the charts as GM models?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 07:51 PM~13773837
> *dont bother hes ignorant as hell with the exeption of mini hes the epitome of a stereotypical midwest hillbilly
> *


Drifting is not everyone's cup of tea, but I can tell you I have lost two Marines to that shit. It is not a safe sport and it gets even more dangerous when these guys jump onto the small and skinny roads in Okinawa. Last loss I could not even ID the fool. I might not agree with what is going on with it, but I will respect the balls they got to take blind corners and rip apart those streets. It does look pretty sick.....outside of the damn car though.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 3 2009, 08:04 PM~13773960
> *Just wondering with all the IMPORT haters. And all the G.M. nut huggers out there.
> When was the last time you saw a GM car hold there re-sale value? I mean if toyotas and HONDAS suck ass so much. Then why do there values don't fall off the charts as GM models?
> *


Honestly,
Everyone has their own opinions, but me personally.... As long as it fuckin runs and looks nice, I will get the vehicle. I make sure the car and model is something I would be able to get parts for and repair if needed. The big thing for me is how we went from medal tanks back in the days to plastic, lightweight cars that crumble man. I want a tough ride that will take a few beatings. hahaha.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 09:17 PM~13774115
> *Drifting is not everyone's cup of tea, but I can tell you I have lost two Marines to that shit. It is not a safe sport and it gets even more dangerous when these guys jump onto the small and skinny roads in Okinawa. Last loss I could not even ID the fool. I might not agree with what is going on with it, but I will respect the balls they got to take blind corners and rip apart those streets. It does look pretty sick.....outside of the damn car though.
> *


im with you on that but detuning suspensions for drifing?. i dont think he has a remote idea of what it takes to build a drift car theres more to it than power vs traction. real drivers are intuitive and tend to live longer the rest just get lucky.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 3 2009, 08:04 PM~13773960
> *Just wondering with all the IMPORT haters. And all the G.M. nut huggers out there.
> When was the last time you saw a GM car hold there re-sale value? I mean if toyotas and HONDAS suck ass so much. Then why do there values don't fall off the charts as GM models?
> *


I don't hate imports, I love Hondas, they are truly good cars. It is Toyota that I have a problem with, and the people who still crow about how great Toyotas are.

Toyota used to build really good cars, now they are building junk. Well, maybe not complete junk, but not as good as the competition.

It's all about perception. Look at Hyundai, they are building cars just as good as Toyota, if not better in some cases, and yet they still have shitty resale value.

Resale value does not indicate how good a companies cars are. 

And what's with people getting so uptight when someone sticks up for GM, by calling us GM "nut-huggers"?

Every car company builds pieces of shit from time to time. Look at the transmission problems that Honda had a few years ago, or the huge HUGE rust recall that Hyundai just had.

Don't even get me started on all of the quality problems Toyota has been having lately. Frames and suspensions rusting away after a few short years, engine sludge, windshields popping out of their seals, etc.. 

Hell, the current Tundra alone has had more issues than I can recall any modern vehicle having. Camshafts snapping in half, tailgates falling off, premature rust, inadequate bed support.

Sure, GM has had their problems, but who hasn't? Just because some of you don't know how to properly maintain your vehicles, doesn't mean that vehicle and the company that makes it is shit.

I want you "GM haters" to explain something to ME. How is it that I and several members of my immediate family have had several GM vehicles, and never had any problems with them? As a matter of fact, I don't recall any of my friends having any real problems with their GM cars and trucks either. 

Also, I live in a town where all you see is GM vehicles. Why would people continue to buy GM vehicles if they were truly as bad as you claim? I know some people are brand loyal, but brand loyalty only goes so far. If I had half the problems with any of my cars that some of you complain about, I would be the first to go buy another import, and swear off of GM forever.

I have had imports in the past, and loved them, but I also have had several GM cars, and loved them also. The main reason why I buy more GM than anything else, is that there are so many of them around here, and hardly any import dealers in my area. We have one Honda dealership, and one Toyota dealership in our area, and they are both crooked as hell. If we had another Honda dealership nearby that wasn't a scam artist, I would probably buy another Honda if I found a good deal on one.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 08:24 PM~13774203
> *im with you on that but detuning suspensions for drifing?. i dont think he has a remote idea of what it takes to build a drift car theres more to it than power vs traction. real drivers are intuitive and tend to live longer the rest just get lucky.
> *


Oh I agree that there is more to a car built for drifting. Alot more. Over there, there is no need to detune a damn thing. Everything is made just like our shit is, but strictly for drifting. I am sure there is a ton involved that I dont even know about. I met one dude that had been drifting for about 8 years. The Marines I lost were Rooks and made that one mistake. The got distracted basically. I'm with ya though on all of this.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 3 2009, 08:33 PM~13774336
> *I don't hate imports, I love Hondas, they are truly good cars. It is Toyota that I have a problem with, and the people who still crow about how great Toyotas are.
> 
> Toyota used to build really good cars, now they are building junk. Well, maybe not complete junk, but not as good as the competition.
> 
> It's all about perception. Look at Hyundai, they are building cars just as good as Toyota, if not better in some cases, and yet they still have shitty resale value.
> 
> Resale value does not indicate how good a companies cars are.
> 
> And what's with people getting so uptight when someone sticks up for GM, by calling us GM "nut-huggers"?
> 
> Every car company builds pieces of shit from time to time. Look at the transmission problems that Honda had a few years ago, or the huge HUGE rust recall that Hyundai just had.
> 
> Don't even get me started on all of the quality problems Toyota has been having lately. Frames and suspensions rusting away after a few short years, engine sludge, windshields popping out of their seals, etc..
> 
> Hell, the current Tundra alone has had more issues than I can recall any modern vehicle having. Camshafts snapping in half, tailgates falling off, premature rust, inadequate bed support.
> 
> Sure, GM has had their problems, but who hasn't? Just because some of you don't know how to properly maintain your vehicles, doesn't mean that vehicle and the company that makes it is shit.
> 
> I want you "GM haters" to explain something to ME. How is it that I and several members of my immediate family have had several GM vehicles, and never had any problems with them? As a matter of fact, I don't recall any of my friends having any real problems with their GM cars and trucks either.
> 
> Also, I live in a town where all you see is GM vehicles. Why would people continue to buy GM vehicles if they were truly as bad as you claim? I know some people are brand loyal, but brand loyalty only goes so far. If I had half the problems with any of my cars that some of you complain about, I would be the first to go buy another import, and swear off of GM forever.
> 
> I have had imports in the past, and loved them, but I also have had several GM cars, and loved them also. The main reason why I buy more GM than anything else, is that there are so many of them around here, and hardly any import dealers in my area. We have one Honda dealership, and one Toyota dealership in our area, and they are both crooked as hell. If we had another Honda dealership nearby that wasn't a scam artist, I would probably buy another Honda if I found a good deal on one.
> *



LOL, Ok your claiming this your claiming that about toyotas. Where/when? Post up some proof. Now you go on about toyotas rust apart. Post your CLAIMS. How could you know this if YOUR whole COMUNNITY drives GM cars? I live in the ISLANDS toyotas/hondas are two to one versus GM's. Hmmm could we know something that *YOU PEOPLE* don't know? On another note is TOYOTA asking there government for a bail out? Hmmmm. Last I checked NO. So yeah GM cars sell. But there company is SHOT to SHIT.

More GM cars in the junk yards then toyotas. LOL. And the reason I brought up re-sale value. Is because if bought a used GM car NEW. and say you decided (heaven forbid) to get another GM car. Blue book won't really get you as much as you would think. Even if its just a couple of years since you bought it. But as for TOYOTAS/HONDAS. VALUE still closer then GM. 

I guess the reason you hate imports is because you had crooked dealers. Well I guess thats something that can't be controlled. I mean if they are the SHITS as you claim. Why doesn't the RE-SALE value show it?

I guess if you only drive your GM to the market and to church, then that fucker will never give you any problems.

LIKE i posted in my prev. post. I'm a CHEVY fan. But not a fan of anything they made since the 90's.


----------



## undead white boy

ok let me jump on the hating imports ban wagon here.The whole reason i hate them are the fact that they are killing off the "american" cars.I know that the big 3 send their shit off to other countries to get them to work right.But i am a huge fan of the big 3 cars.I especially like ford and chevy but the mopars are sweet as well.I am more of the late 80's and older cars.But the imports are kinda wierd everyone turns them into drifter and there really isnt much HP in them pluse they are hard as fuck to work on.But thats me i guess.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 3 2009, 10:01 PM~13775517
> *ok let me jump on the hating imports ban wagon here.The whole reason i hate them are the fact that they are killing off the "american" cars.I know that the big 3 send their shit off to other countries to get them to work right.But i am a huge fan of the big 3 cars.I especially like ford and chevy but the mopars are sweet as well.I am more of the late 80's and older cars.But the imports are kinda wierd everyone turns them into drifter and there really isnt much HP in them pluse they are hard as fuck to work on.But thats me i guess.
> *


Imports are tough to work on unless you have the shit you need already. Like I stated before, in Japan and everywhere else they are made, its simple. But, in the end we are talking about here in the U.S. and things are not always that easy to come up on I guess.


----------



## phatras

I can back up the Toyota rust claims.. Theres a huge Hush hush recall on all tacomas in this area of the rust belt..The frams have a spot on them that holds water/mud/salt.. Toyota is buying the trucks back it the frames show any sign or rust.. I have seen pictures of theparking lots with hundred of tacomas waiting for the crushers. Do a simple search on them.. Theres been a couple people who have gone out and found cheap tacomas and made some cash selling them back to toyota.. 

Every car company has its issues. The whole game is who can keep them on the DL better.. The imports just have better luck doing that..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 4 2009, 01:01 AM~13775517
> *ok let me jump on the hating imports ban wagon here.The whole reason i hate them are the fact that they are killing off the "american" cars.I know that the big 3 send their shit off to other countries to get them to work right.But i am a huge fan of the big 3 cars.I especially like ford and chevy but the mopars are sweet as well.I am more of the late 80's and older cars.But the imports are kinda wierd everyone turns them into drifter and there really isnt much HP in them pluse they are hard as fuck to work on.But thats me i guess.
> *





wtf you talkin about nikka? they get big hourse power outa them little 4 bangers with some big turbos!!


but ima bail out this convo lol


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 3 2009, 10:01 PM~13775517
> *ok let me jump on the hating imports ban wagon here.The whole reason i hate them are the fact that they are killing off the "american" cars.I know that the big 3 send their shit off to other countries to get them to work right.But i am a huge fan of the big 3 cars.I especially like ford and chevy but the mopars are sweet as well.I am more of the late 80's and older cars.But the imports are kinda wierd everyone turns them into drifter and there really isnt much HP in them pluse they are hard as fuck to work on.But thats me i guess.
> *



Not all do the drift thing. Imports do DRAGS too. This four cylinder would KILL some V-8's

http://agracingvideo.com/p/videos/salinas/22abril09/49.wmv


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 3 2009, 10:05 PM~13775565
> *I can back up the Toyota rust claims.. Theres a huge Hush hush recall on all tacomas in this area of the rust belt..The frams have a spot on them that holds water/mud/salt.. Toyota is buying the trucks back it the frames show any sign or rust.. I have seen pictures of theparking lots with hundred of tacomas waiting for the crushers. Do a simple search on them.. Theres been a couple people who have gone out and found cheap tacomas and made some cash selling them back to toyota..
> 
> Every car company has its issues. The whole game is who can keep them on the DL better.. The imports just have better luck doing that..
> *


Very true on all of this. Everyone has issues and sometimes others can take care od business a little quieter than others.


----------



## BiggC

You guys need to quit with the "*******" bull shit. Just because someone lives in the Midwest doesn't make them a "*******." 

Grow up people!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 3 2009, 10:07 PM~13775584
> *Not all do the drift thing. Imports do DRAGS too. This four cylinder would KILL some V-8's
> 
> http://agracingvideo.com/p/videos/salinas/22abril09/49.wmv
> *


Dawg I have seen some imports rip apart the streets man. They are sometimes underestimated. But in the end, everyone can edge the competition if they know what they are doing.


----------



## undead white boy

That is why your not suposed to but the first car produced for that year(ex. the new camaro and challenger)The first year always has problems but those problems are usually worked out in a bout a year or two(unless it comes from china then it will be worse to insure our deaths they are killing kids with lead posioning).Hell the charger had alot of fuck ups its first year as dose the new challenger.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 3 2009, 10:08 PM~13775595
> *You guys need to quit with the "*******" bull shit.  Just because someone lives in the Midwest doesn't make them a "*******."
> 
> Grow up people!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 . Very true. There are plenty out here in AZ. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 3 2009, 10:10 PM~13775618
> *That is why your not suposed to but the first car produced for that year(ex. the new camaro and challenger)The first year always has problems but those problems are usually worked out in a bout a year or two(unless it comes from china then it will be worse to insure our deaths they are killing kids with lead posioning).Hell the charger had alot of fuck ups its first year as dose the new challenger.
> *


OOOOOHH here we go with the China shit too. Actually is they were that bad, we wouldn't have them produce everything that they do. The Lead deal was all about the people in the U.S. getting freaked out over another subject. I work in retail sporting goods store that sells a ton of shit from China. I hear this shit about made in China all the time.... And yet everyone still buys the product. Not saying the product is perfect, but it does the job. Alot cheaper too. Which is a good thing seeing how prices in the US are high enough as it is.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 3 2009, 10:08 PM~13775595
> *You guys need to quit with the "*******" bull shit.  Just because someone lives in the Midwest doesn't make them a "*******."
> 
> Grow up people!!
> *


Fixed, it HOMIE. My bad. Sorry, if I insulted you or any of your FAMILY members.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 3 2009, 10:05 PM~13775565
> *I can back up the Toyota rust claims.. Theres a huge Hush hush recall on all tacomas in this area of the rust belt..The frams have a spot on them that holds water/mud/salt.. Toyota is buying the trucks back it the frames show any sign or rust.. I have seen pictures of theparking lots with hundred of tacomas waiting for the crushers. Do a simple search on them.. Theres been a couple people who have gone out and found cheap tacomas and made some cash selling them back to toyota..
> 
> Every car company has its issues. The whole game is who can keep them on the DL better.. The imports just have better luck doing that..
> *



Ok heres one i found. Yup its a re-call all right for tacomas from 95'-00'. But the deal is if you truck doesn't pass in-spection. They will refund you value plus half. And if it does PASS inspection then they offer you a warranty for it. Sounds like a SWEET deal for me. I better go bring my truck in for INSPECTION. Considering it's 97'. Considering I drove this mother fucker all over this fucking island it's got 135,000 miles on it. And toyota might buy it back or replace it. Thats a fucking sweet deal to me.

http://www.supraforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=481689


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 3 2009, 07:08 PM~13775595
> *You guys need to quit with the "*******" bull shit.  Just because someone lives in the Midwest doesn't make them a "*******."
> 
> Grow up people!!
> *


yea but hearse is :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2009, 10:44 PM~13775925
> *yea but hearse is  :biggrin:
> *


GROW UP HOMIE. :biggrin: Don't be hating his KIND.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2009, 10:44 PM~13775925
> *yea but hearse is  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 4 2009, 12:26 AM~13775771
> *Fixed, it HOMIE. My bad. Sorry, if I insulted you or any of your FAMILY members.
> *


 No one was insulting you, so you need to grow the fuck up little boy.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 3 2009, 11:08 PM~13776118
> *No one was insulting you, so you need to grow the fuck up little boy.
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 07:20 PM~13772981
> *Nice man. Take some progress pics of it.
> *


this will be what im starting with


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 3 2009, 10:05 PM~13775565
> *I can back up the Toyota rust claims.. Theres a huge Hush hush recall on all tacomas in this area of the rust belt..The frams have a spot on them that holds water/mud/salt.. Toyota is buying the trucks back it the frames show any sign or rust.. I have seen pictures of theparking lots with hundred of tacomas waiting for the crushers. Do a simple search on them.. Theres been a couple people who have gone out and found cheap tacomas and made some cash selling them back to toyota..
> 
> Every car company has its issues. The whole game is who can keep them on the DL better.. The imports just have better luck doing that..
> *


It is well known that Toyota hides it's recalls. Either by buying the vehicles back, or having "secret" recalls, where the owner of the affected vehicle is sent a letter offering them a "free service" at the dealership, and the recall is done without the owner even knowing.


*lb808*, you still do not get it, do you? I will say it again, I do not hate imports, only Toyota, and the way they blame their customers for any problems that pop up. Also, Toyota has asked for a bailout from Japan. 

As far as your "only drive your GM to the church and market" comment, please. As I stated before, I do a lot of out of state driving, and routinely put a shit load of miles on my cars. Hell, we've only had my wifes HHR for 2 months, and we've already put 5,000 miles on it.

My '95 Bonneville has almost 300,000 on it, and in the 10 years that I have owned it, I've never had any problems with it. 

*Here's some links for ya*

http://www.newser.com/story/52285/toyota-a..._campaign=story

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/03/03/t...m_n_171303.html

http://www.automobilemag.com/auto_recalls/...yota/index.html

http://www.mycarstats.com/auto_Recalls/TOYOTA_Recalls.asp

http://www.automallusa.net/01/toyota/recalls.html

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/03/12/video-t...recall-coverup/

http://www.turkishpress.com/news.asp?id=134391

http://toyotaframerust.com/

http://www.abc15.com/content/news/dontwast...PQJnuOnBUA.cspx

http://www.lemonauto.com/complaints/toyota/toyota_tundra.htm

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/05/31/tundra-...all-for-toyota/

http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/news/toyo...t/camshaft.html

http://www.tundraheadquarters.com/blog/200...-internal-memo/

http://www.aboutautomobile.com/Complaint/2...yota/FJ+Cruiser

http://www.fazmiclaw.com/page5/page14/scio...indshields.html

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/automotive/toyota_engine.html


I could do this all day. The bottom line is, Toyota is slipping. Look at their reliability and quality rankings in the past few years, and how they have fallen. Hell, Buick has been beating out Toyota in quality lately.

And get off of the resale value shit, that doesn't prove anything.


----------



## BODINE

i dont know a lot bought all this , but seems to me toyota is over priced 

i remeber looking at some and they seem to think they are gold or somethin


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I love my Pontiac Grand Prix. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

I LOVE MY DODGE MAGNUM

1ST TIME I HAD DODGE , I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES OK 

POKEY...YOU KNOW A LOT BOUT CARS , HEARD ANY PROBLEMS ABOUT THE MAGNUMS 06 SXT 3.5 HIGH OUTPUT V6 250HP


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 09:13 AM~13777116
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




wasnt laughin at you bro, i was laughing at what was goin on in the thread, with all this ''red neck'' i hate import shit, and my yota is better then your chebby sheeeit thats all!



:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE


----------



## MayhemKustomz

All these car companies have had there fair share of POS. I am still not a fan of the new Camaro. But then again i will never be a fan of a hyundai tiburon either. I am however a fan of the older Import pickups. Everyone has there right to there opinion. For now i'll stick with my Grand Prix.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 09:28 AM~13777166
> *BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mines faster! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 4 2009, 07:30 AM~13777171
> *Mines faster! :biggrin:
> *


I JUST WANNA GET RID OF IT LOL

JUST SITS , BOUGHT IT FROM A FRIEND PLAYED WITH IT ONE TIME , AND THATS IT


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 06:08 AM~13777094
> *I LOVE MY DODGE MAGNUM
> 
> 1ST TIME I HAD DODGE , I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES OK
> 
> POKEY...YOU KNOW A LOT BOUT CARS , HEARD ANY PROBLEMS ABOUT THE MAGNUMS 06 SXT 3.5 HIGH OUTPUT V6 250HP
> *


There have been reports of water getting in the transmission, and a couple other minor transmission problems, but I think Dodge took care of that with a recall. I also remember hearing something about there being issues with the brakes, but nothing major. other than that, I haven't heard of much trouble with the Magnum 3.5 HO. I'll do a search and check it out though.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 06:28 AM~13777166
> *BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, you do know this is an "off topic" thread, right? How are we supposed to get "back on topic" in an off topic thread? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 4 2009, 07:32 AM~13777190
> *There have been reports of water getting in the transmission, and a couple other minor transmission problems, but I think Dodge took care of that with a recall. I also remember hearing something about there being issues with the brakes, but nothing major. other than that, I haven't heard of much trouble with the Magnum 3.5 HO. I'll do a search and check it out though.
> *


THANK YOU !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 09:32 AM~13777188
> *I JUST WANNA GET RID OF IT LOL
> 
> JUST SITS , BOUGHT IT FROM A FRIEND PLAYED WITH IT ONE TIME , AND THATS IT
> *


Me too. I dont have the time to mess with it. I have ran it twice since i bought it. It's been sitting for almost a month.

Hpi Hellfire RTR SS for sale! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 4 2009, 07:34 AM~13777201
> *lol, you do know this is an "off topic" thread, right? How are we supposed to get "back on topic" in an off topic thread? :biggrin:
> *


BUT IT IS OFF TOPIC MODEL SECTION

MORE LIKE PICS TO GET IDEAS , BS ABOUT MODELS , BUT NO NAME CALLING OR ANYTHING :cheesy: 

THATS WHY WE LOST LAST TOPIC LIKE THIS


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 4 2009, 07:37 AM~13777215
> *Me too. I dont have the time to mess with it. I have ran it twice since i bought it. It's been sitting for almost a month.
> 
> Hpi Hellfire RTR SS for sale! :biggrin:
> *


PICS?

I DONT WANNA BUY , JUST WANNA SEE


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Red one is a 98 with 28k miles. Black one is mine with 98k.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 09:39 AM~13777223
> *PICS?
> 
> I DONT WANNA BUY , JUST WANNA SEE
> *


Give me a couple mins.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 06:36 AM~13777208
> *THANK YOU !
> *


I just did a quick search, and the only things that really stood out were the transmission and brake problems that I mentioned earlier. I did see complaints about the interior being not very good quality, but that's no big deal. 

I was going to buy a Magnum a couple of months ago, but my wife wanted an HHR. Since I was buying the car for her to drive, I figured I better let her get the stupid HHR. I hated the HHR at first, but it has grown on me.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 4 2009, 07:42 AM~13777236
> *I just did a quick search, and the only things that really stood out were the transmission and brake problems that I mentioned earlier. I did see complaints about the interior being not very good quality, but that's no big deal.
> 
> I was going to buy a Magnum a couple of months ago, but my wife wanted an HHR. Since I was buying the car for her to drive, I figured I better let her get the stupid HHR. I hated the HHR at first, but it has grown on me.
> *


THEY DONT LOOK TO BAD  

I DID GO IN 2 TIMES BEFORE WARRANTY WAS UP FOR TRANNY LEAKING


----------



## BODINE




----------



## MayhemKustomz

Camera phone pics. Kinda shitty.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 4 2009, 06:40 AM~13777227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red one is a 98 with 28k miles. Black one is mine with 98k.
> *


Very nice! I have a '97 GP, but it's just a crappy SE. Good little car though, until my wife got run off the road, and it now has some undercarriage damage.










Here it is with my old trusty Bonneville daily driver.









My Roadmaster,









and my wife's HHR,









I have to fix some of the front suspension damage on the GP, and then I will probably sell it. I really do not need four damn cars.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

The se GP's have the 3.1's right?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 4 2009, 07:48 AM~13777263
> *Camera phone pics. Kinda shitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 09:51 AM~13777283
> *NICE
> *


It's a pretty quick 1/8 scale.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 4 2009, 06:51 AM~13777281
> *The se GP's have the 3.1's right?
> *


Some do, but mine has the 3.8. 

You can't go wrong with the 3800, one of the best V6 engines ever made, by anyone. Not as much power as some of the more modern V6 engines, but very reliable. Nice torque too.

My Bonneville has a few engine mods to it, and it's got some balls for a 14 year old car with 300,000 miles on it.


----------



## BODINE

i wish they still made magnums 

only 05-08


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 4 2009, 09:56 AM~13777309
> *Some do, but mine has the 3.8.
> 
> You can't go wrong with the 3800, one of the best V6 engines ever made, by anyone. Not as much power as some of the more modern V6 engines, but very reliable. Nice torque too.
> 
> My Bonneville has a few engine mods to it, and it's got some balls for a 14 year old car with 300,000 miles on it.
> *


Yes the 3800 has tons of power and more to give if its worked out right. I may do a complete L36 to L67 swap in the future or just a top swap over to the S/C. The turbo comversion is just to damn pricey to mess with. The with the red GTP already got me the complete L67 And interior swap over to leather.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 09:58 AM~13777319
> *i wish they still made magnums
> 
> only 05-08
> *



Just means there low production cars. LOL


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 4 2009, 08:01 AM~13777333
> *Just means there low production cars. LOL
> *


yeah i know lol

i just like them a lot


----------



## [email protected]

this is the only fuggin code i can get to pop up on my photobucket :angry:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2009, 08:23 AM~13777501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only fuggin code i can get to pop up on my photobucket :angry:
> *




you got this finished yet bro??? i love this build!!!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 4 2009, 10:24 AM~13777504
> *you got this finished yet bro??? i love this build!!!
> *




i just got just about everything i need to finish it, in last week, now all i gotta do is find some time to get down and dirty :biggrin:



plus it might be a little bit longer, i was gonna have rick cast the double blower set up for me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2009, 07:54 AM~13777729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## OneLowBull

decided to fuck around with pinstripping today


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 4 2009, 05:26 PM~13783434
> *decided to fuck around with pinstripping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Go ahead and sed that to me homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Ok I need to vent about a damn hobbie shop. I went today to get some shit for my Caddy I am workin on. I know I can get a ton off LIL, EBay, and ScaleDreams, but I wanted to give this place a chance. Last time I went there they only had a set of gold rims. thats it for accssories. I went there again today and those fuckers have nothing now. Hobby Bench is fuckin retarded here. Well the one on 43rd Ave n Bell Rd. If you live in Az you know where that is. I walked in and found a fool to help me right away. I told him I was buildin a bad azz Caddy and needed detail shit. He looked at me and pointed at one little tube of white flocking that was stuck together in little bunches it was fuckin old as hell. So I asked specifically for Engine detail shit, interior stuff, or at least some rims and BMF. NOTHING. He told me it was hard to find and good luck. Talk about wantin to kick a fucker in the throat. :angry: . I looked around and saw about 200 kits to choose from and thats it for 1/24th scale. I asked him why they sell the kits and not one damn thing to go with it. He smurked and said it wasnt worth it. :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: . Not worth it. WTF!!!!! I laighed and told him they should sell the rest of their kits and stop carrying them. He laughed back and my wife told me to chill and pulled me away from dickface. Honestly, I know it cost a good amount to stock that stuff but they had enough shit to build a fuckin barbie house and airplanes to cover the whole state!!!! Why not at least carry some BMF and rims. Ok I am done, but I think if there are hobbie shops selling kits, then they should at least carry somethin along with it. That is the closest one to me and it still is about 20 minutes away. The rest are 45 minues or more.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 4 2009, 10:58 PM~13787534
> *Ok I need to vent about a damn hobbie shop. I went today to get some shit for my Caddy I am workin on. I know I can get a ton off LIL, EBay, and ScaleDreams, but I wanted to give this place a chance. Last time I went there they only had a set of gold rims. thats it for accssories. I went there again today and those fuckers have nothing now. Hobby Bench is fuckin retarded here. Well the one on 43rd Ave  n Bell Rd. If you live in Az you know where that is. I walked in and found a fool to help me right away. I told him I was buildin a bad azz Caddy and needed detail shit. He looked at me and pointed at one little tube of white flocking that was stuck together in little bunches it was fuckin old as hell. So I asked specifically for Engine detail shit, interior stuff, or at least some rims and BMF. NOTHING. He told me it was hard to find and good luck. Talk about wantin to kick a fucker in the throat. :angry: . I looked around and saw about 200 kits to choose from and thats it for 1/24th scale. I asked him why they sell the kits and not one damn thing to go with it. He smurked and said it wasnt worth it.  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :guns: . Not worth it. WTF!!!!! I laighed and told him they should sell the rest of their kits and stop carrying them. He laughed back and my wife told me to chill and pulled me away from dickface. Honestly, I know it cost a good amount to stock that stuff but they had enough shit to build a fuckin barbie house and airplanes to cover the whole state!!!! Why not at least carry some BMF and rims. Ok I am done, but I think if there are hobbie shops selling kits, then they should at least carry somethin along with it. That is the closest one to me and it still is about 20 minutes away. The rest are 45 minues or more.
> *



Bro, at least you have a hobbie shop to go too. There aint shit here. just two stores both owned by a husband and wife.that sell trains and some models and diecast. but prices are fucking insane. The people there are as KOOL as fuck though. So I just go there and hang out once in awhile. I'd buy some english ford diecast for my DAD. but other then that I don't really buy anything. But there kool with that.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 4 2009, 11:24 PM~13787806
> *Bro, at least you have a hobbie shop to go too. There aint shit here. just two stores both owned by a husband and wife.that sell trains and some models and diecast. but prices are fucking insane. The people there are as KOOL as fuck though. So I just go there and hang out once in awhile. I'd buy some english ford diecast for my DAD. but other then that I don't really buy anything. But there kool with that.
> *


THat is what I have here man. A couple shops and everyone workin there sucks. The kits here at the one I am talking about are a few dollars more than other places only because they are the only ones there. Fuckin bastards. At least you can chill and talk there. I just wanted to beat that terd into the ground.


----------



## Bos82

Ok time t start the trash talking.... BASKETBALL!!!! I think Lebron and the Cavs are takin the whole thing. Anyone have another opinion??? C'mon. Mr. Biggs are the Lakers takin it all?


----------



## mcloven

im still here just in some deep shit with the courts


----------



## DA_SQUID

so who's gonna be the first fucker with swine flu lol


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 5 2009, 12:38 AM~13788405
> *Ok time t start the trash talking.... BASKETBALL!!!! I think Lebron and the Cavs are takin the whole thing. Anyone have another opinion??? C'mon. Mr. Biggs are the Lakers takin it all?
> *


Yes they are......unless they play the way they did last night. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 5 2009, 09:45 AM~13790090
> *so who's gonna be the first fucker with swine flu lol
> *


i dont think theres any in florida :cheesy: yet


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 5 2009, 09:20 AM~13790419
> *i dont think theres any in florida :cheesy:  yet
> *


shit me. we have 2 schools closed all week cuz of it


----------



## TDAIVC

I Really Don't Know Who's Gonna Take it This Year But Lebron And The Cavs Should Be Kicked Out.

As For The Swine Flu, The Closest Is Gonna Someone In Texas


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 5 2009, 03:38 AM~13788405
> *Ok time t start the trash talking.... BASKETBALL!!!! I think Lebron and the Cavs are takin the whole thing. Anyone have another opinion??? C'mon. Mr. Biggs are the Lakers takin it all?
> *


You know, the other day when there plane was taking off after they swept the Pistons i thought to myself. If that plane was to crash or something my Lebron Nike's are going to be worth some money.


On the swine flu shit. I'm sick right now.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 5 2009, 08:57 AM~13790199
> *Yes they are......unless they play the way they did last night.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah not a very good showing last night. We shall see. All I know is the Lakers better not get knocked out by the Rockets dawg!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by TDAIVC_@May 5 2009, 09:37 AM~13790617
> *I Really Don't Know Who's Gonna Take it This Year But Lebron And The Cavs Should Be Kicked Out.
> 
> As For The Swine Flu, The Closest Is Gonna Someone In Texas
> *


And why should Lebron and the Cavs be kicked out dawg????? Cause you don't like them? Or Cause they are gonna ripped everyone apart? :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 5 2009, 09:57 AM~13790872
> *You know, the other day when there plane was taking off after they swept the Pistons i thought to myself. If that plane was to crash or something my Lebron Nike's are going to be worth some money.
> On the swine flu shit. I'm sick right now.
> *


Well I think those Nike's are gonna be worth even more when he puts a ring on. He already took MVP this year.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by TDAIVC_@May 5 2009, 10:37 AM~13790617
> *I Really Don't Know Who's Gonna Take it This Year But Lebron And The Cavs Should Be Kicked Out.
> 
> As For The Swine Flu, The Closest Is Gonna Someone In Texas
> *


Fuck
I'm in central Texas 
Better start stackin ip on kits


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 5 2009, 08:49 AM~13788921
> *im still here just in some deep shit with the courts
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Just wanted to say, some nice builds going on in the forum. Glad to see some of yall building.


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## youcantfademe

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475124  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2009, 09:45 PM~13809930
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475124   :angry:    :angry:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP

MY BROTHER WAS TELLING ME THERE WAS A PLACE NEAR HERE THEY PULLING THEM OUT OF WOODS IN CRESTVIEW , FL. AND CRUSHING :angry: 

SAID HE SAW A STACK ALREADY SMASHED WITH 2 61 2DRS IN IT AND TONS MORE


----------



## BODINE

CLEANING UP GARAGE TODAY GETTING READY TO BUILD ME A WORKSPACE/WALL 

HERE IS BEFORE 

AND GET MORE PICS SOON


----------



## Bos82

Cant wait to see it man.


----------



## BODINE

NOT ANYONE AROUND TO GONNA BE ABLE TO USE IT 

BUT IT WILL BE MY OWN CHOP SHOP :cheesy: 


















JUST CLEANED UP ENUFF TO DO WALL 1ST


----------



## BODINE

stuff on right is stuff i gota move to build wall, just all yard shyt


----------



## Bos82

Just keep at it homie!!! I am sure you are gonna create a bad azz workspace.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Post up some websites you guys visit besides this one and the other model car websites.Also include a brief description of the site.Heres a few of mine:

www.tremek.com....>LOTS of car videos,pics and photoshop stuff.Free to join but you dont have to be a member to see stuff.

www.seriouswheels.com.....>Free automotive wallpapers as well as info on most of them.Free to download.

other than these and youtube and myspace...lol...I dont get around too much.This ISNT spam for these sites.I just like them and maybe you guys will too.


----------



## 408models

*ANYONE SEEN THIS KIT YET* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 7 2009, 10:35 AM~13813451
> *ANYONE SEEN THIS KIT YET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 7 2009, 10:35 AM~13813451
> *ANYONE SEEN THIS KIT YET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not in my personal collection yet, but I've seen a few built already....


----------



## Siim123

:0 never heard of new challenger produced in small scale :0


----------



## 408models

THE ONLY BAD THING IS THAT ITS MORE OF A CURBSIDE KIT, NO MOTOR.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 7 2009, 07:35 AM~13813451
> *ANYONE SEEN THIS KIT YET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeap the got this one also 08 srt8
http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...op/AMT_615.html


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 7 2009, 09:35 AM~13813451
> *ANYONE SEEN THIS KIT YET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll wait for the full build version to come out.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

These are all over e- bay......Might get me one ??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

revells coming out with one sooner or later, or so ive read lol


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 7 2009, 03:10 PM~13818073
> *revells coming out with one sooner or later, or so ive read lol
> *


but no regal or cutlass.... :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

http://public.fotki.com/Tomk/stuff/page3.html


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 7 2009, 04:14 PM~13818700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mustang and Camaro FTW!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lb808

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WkBepgH00GM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WkBepgH00GM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


SOME KOOL. BUT GAY SHIT HERE.


----------



## STR8-CLOWN'N




----------



## just_a-doodz

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

http://jalopnik.com/5244556/asc_to_turn_ne...kyline=true&s=i


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 8 2009, 04:44 PM~13825526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 SICK


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 8 2009, 04:06 PM~13829346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5244556/asc_to_turn_ne...kyline=true&s=i
> *


nice


----------



## OneLowBull

deleted all my shit not posting shit up in here anymore


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 8 2009, 07:28 PM~13830623
> *deleted all my shit not posting shit up in here anymore
> *




why not homie?


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@May 8 2009, 06:51 PM~13830789
> *why not homie?
> *


not worth the effort


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what u mean :dunno:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 8 2009, 05:06 PM~13829346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5244556/asc_to_turn_ne...kyline=true&s=i
> *


It's got the wrong nose & hood for the body style, but I love the look of it. I would buy one of these over the Camaro though. And I hope whoever plans on building this does something with the interior also.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 8 2009, 07:50 PM~13831251
> *It's got the wrong nose & hood for the body style, but I love the look of it. I would  buy one of these over the Camaro though. And I hope whoever plans on building this does something with the interior also.
> *


think fowards not backwards


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 8 2009, 05:40 PM~13832275
> *
> *


wassup homie.... wats new? hows life treating u?


----------



## tyhodge07

same shit, different day. been doing landscaping now, making decent money just a shit load of hours. just me and myself again and trying to stick with my rc hobby without going to broke and really just starting all over.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 9 2009, 12:33 AM~13832749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Eazy E???


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 9 2009, 12:46 PM~13836030
> *Is that Eazy E???
> *






 yes sir


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 9 2009, 11:46 AM~13836030
> *Is that Eazy E???
> *


EAZY MUTHAFU**IN E OR ERIC WRIGHT ITS ALL THE SAME!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 9 2009, 01:53 AM~13833416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie looks like a good time there. gotta relax when a project frustrates ya :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Ohio Chad

Anyone have Super Mart Kart layin' around for SNES?


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 10 2009, 08:20 AM~13841927
> *Anyone have Super Mart Kart layin' around for SNES?
> *



Great Game. I should go blow the dust off of the SNES and play it.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 10 2009, 11:39 AM~13842487
> *Great Game. I should go blow the dust off of the SNES and play it.
> *


Yeah, I've been looking for one. They usually go for about $30.00 on the Bay then you got the risk of them not working.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 10 2009, 10:44 AM~13842932
> *Yeah, I've been looking for one.  They usually go for about $30.00 on the Bay then you got the risk of them not working.
> *


mart kart? i got mario kart racing lol


----------



## Tonioseven

*I love asses just as much as the next man but this is a bit too much for me...*


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 10 2009, 12:29 PM~13844090
> *I love asses just as much as the next man but this is a bit too much for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

wish i could take this home from work


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 11 2009, 12:52 AM~13849081
> *wish i could take this home from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can! ill meet you at the border!!! lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 10 2009, 09:44 PM~13849296
> *you can! ill meet you at the border!!! lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2009, 01:53 AM~13849315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


with the last 2 months ive had.... fawk, lol.... ill leave all my shit behind and take off to mesico with a stack of cash/


----------



## Models IV Life

whats up with 1OFAKND??????? anybody heard from him? homie hasn't been on for a minute or at least I haven't seen him online!! hope he's cool!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/ERTL-AMT-1965-BUICK-RI...%3A1%7C294%3A50


http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-41-CHEVY-PICKUP...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2009, 04:26 PM~13855169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOmethin tells me thats really not icecream in there homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 10 2009, 12:09 AM~13840099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thas a clean ass monte homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hell yeah it is...the bitch is raw as fuck lol ive always wanted to make a replica of it


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT THE BABIES ARE DOING BETTER ! EVERYDAY EATING MORE AND GAINING WAIT ! A FEW MORE WEEKS TIL WE ARE IN THE SAFE ZONE AND AWAY FROM THE PREMIE DANGERS ! 










SUCK TO COME ON HERE TODAY TO POST MY OWN BLESSING AND READ THAT MONDO HAS LOST HIS SON ! IT IS AMAZING THAT WITH 1 PERSON JOY THEIR WILL BE ANOTHER 1 FACING SARROW ! WE NEVER KNOW HOW OR WHY WE ARE HERE AND HOW LONG WE HAVE TO BARROW THIS LIFE WE LIVE ! PLAESE EVERYONE KISS YOUR LOVED 1's AND LET THEM KNOW YOU LOVE THEM EVERY CHANCE YOU HAVE !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

They're cute as hell Homie! Good luck on all that is to come. You will have your hands full for sure!


----------



## Pokey

So true David, so true. Life is crazy like that.

Glad to hear the babies are doing good homie, I know it's gotta be stressful. My cousin had a premie, she was so strung out by the time they were out of the hospital, that she slept for like 2 days straight. You wouldn't know her kid was a premie now though, that kid is one big ball of energy, and he's strong as a bull!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

nice , i gotta get rid of my damn t maxx lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 12 2009, 02:12 PM~13864364
> *JUST  THOUGHT  I  WOULD  LET  EVERYONE  KNOW THAT  THE  BABIES  ARE  DOING  BETTER !  EVERYDAY  EATING  MORE  AND GAINING  WAIT !  A  FEW  MORE  WEEKS  TIL WE  ARE  IN THE  SAFE  ZONE  AND  AWAY  FROM THE  PREMIE  DANGERS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCK  TO  COME  ON HERE  TODAY  TO  POST  MY  OWN  BLESSING  AND  READ THAT  MONDO  HAS  LOST  HIS  SON !  IT  IS  AMAZING THAT  WITH  1  PERSON  JOY  THEIR  WILL  BE  ANOTHER  1  FACING  SARROW !  WE  NEVER  KNOW  HOW  OR  WHY  WE  ARE HERE  AND  HOW  LONG  WE  HAVE  TO  BARROW  THIS  LIFE  WE  LIVE  !  PLAESE EVERYONE  KISS  YOUR  LOVED 1's AND  LET  THEM  KNOW  YOU  LOVE  THEM  EVERY CHANCE  YOU  HAVE  !
> *


*
BEAUTIFUL KIDS  

AND WELL SAID *


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 12 2009, 05:36 PM~13867126
> *nice , i gotta get rid of my damn t maxx lol
> *


I miss mine i had to sale 2 t maxx's and a revo when me and the old lady split up.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 12 2009, 04:12 PM~13864364
> *JUST  THOUGHT  I  WOULD  LET  EVERYONE  KNOW THAT  THE  BABIES  ARE  DOING  BETTER !  EVERYDAY  EATING  MORE  AND GAINING  WAIT !  A  FEW  MORE  WEEKS  TIL WE  ARE  IN THE  SAFE  ZONE  AND  AWAY  FROM THE  PREMIE  DANGERS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCK  TO  COME  ON HERE  TODAY  TO  POST  MY  OWN  BLESSING  AND  READ THAT  MONDO  HAS  LOST  HIS  SON !  IT  IS  AMAZING THAT  WITH  1  PERSON  JOY  THEIR  WILL  BE  ANOTHER  1  FACING  SARROW !  WE  NEVER  KNOW  HOW  OR  WHY  WE  ARE HERE  AND  HOW  LONG  WE  HAVE  TO  BARROW  THIS  LIFE  WE  LIVE  !  PLAESE EVERYONE  KISS  YOUR  LOVED 1's AND  LET  THEM  KNOW  YOU  LOVE  THEM  EVERY CHANCE  YOU  HAVE  !
> *






good to hear bro :biggrin: keep us updated on them beautiful babies


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 12 2009, 09:47 PM~13869760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 12 2009, 10:49 PM~13869785
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 12 2009, 07:36 PM~13867126
> *nice , i gotta get rid of my damn t maxx lol
> *


rc's are so hard to sell right now, because of this screwed up economy, i let my 400+ dollar micro go for 100 towards the 250 of my new rc's, i couldnt even give it away for free plus 150 for shipping  

anyways pm me a fair price, ill see what i can do next pay day. unless i sell one of my rc18's, i got 3 of them, lol


----------



## EVIL C

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

MMM.. wheels.. LOL.. Mr Holmes got me wanting a few of the newer sets so I ordered them up..


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 13 2009, 12:39 PM~13874621
> *MMM.. wheels.. LOL.. Mr Holmes got me wanting a few of the newer sets so I ordered them up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 13 2009, 02:39 PM~13874621
> *MMM.. wheels.. LOL.. Mr Holmes got me wanting a few of the newer sets so I ordered them up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow: :yes: :around:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 13 2009, 02:39 PM~13874621
> *MMM.. wheels.. LOL.. Mr Holmes got me wanting a few of the newer sets so I ordered them up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

where the shits has beto been? he hasnt answered pm's in a minute and i havent seen him online.....


----------



## DEUCES76

how do u mount 1109s on a 59 or 60 impala model


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 13 2009, 11:07 PM~13879281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much does this stuff cost T?? :0


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 13 2009, 11:22 PM~13879504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I'm jealous :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 13 2009, 09:22 PM~13879504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dub city


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 13 2009, 08:15 PM~13878668
> *where the shits has beto been? he hasnt answered pm's in a minute and i havent seen him online.....
> *



x2 im still waiting to hear from him so i can hook him up :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

DAMN I love my wife...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 13 2009, 10:16 PM~13879397
> *How much does this stuff cost T?? :0
> *


1oz. $6.00 

2oz. $10.00 ($12 for a 2oz. bottle starting June 1st) 

Free shiping though. I dig the paints and I get any color I need from him. Check the link in my sig for more information. Just trying to spread the good word.


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## Tonioseven

This might be worth a try...
http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-ACTION-AIRBRUSH-T...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 14 2009, 03:26 PM~13886047
> *1oz. $6.00
> 
> 2oz. $10.00 ($12 for a 2oz. bottle starting June 1st)
> 
> Free shiping though. I dig the paints and I get any color I need from him. Check the link in my sig for more information. Just trying to spread the good word.
> *


Thanks Bro, I'll have to check him out!!! I know I'll be hittin up Rick in a few days


----------



## BODINE

my son almost done with this , part of his science project


----------



## BODINE




----------



## 06150xlt

Couldn't find the Ebay post....

59 Caddy Hearse Resin with doner ghost buster - 28.50 shipped buy it now

http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-Cadillac-hearse-r...%3A4%7C294%3A50


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2009, 11:23 PM~13890972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How old is he Bodine? Thats some pretty damn good work! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 15 2009, 09:27 AM~13895125
> *How old is he Bodine? Thats some pretty damn good work!  :biggrin:
> *


10 HE WILL BE 11 NEXT MONTH 

THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 15 2009, 10:05 AM~13895959
> *10 HE WILL BE 11 NEXT MONTH
> 
> THANKS  :cheesy:
> *



he is goin to be a bad ass artist in a few more years. with that work at the age of 10! :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2009, 11:37 AM~13896831
> *he is goin to be a bad ass artist in a few more years. with that work at the age of 10! :0
> *


:yes: damn better than i can do.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 15 2009, 12:39 PM~13896860
> *:yes: damn better than i can do.....
> *


ME TOO 

MY BROTHER WIRED 62 ,,,ON HERE CAN DRAW BADASS SHIT , BUT I NEVER COULD


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC




----------



## modeltech

lovin the GTO!!!


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 16 2009, 10:13 AM~13904024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd hit it!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 03:27 PM~13906180
> *I'd hit it!
> *


She wouldn't even see it comin' either! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 01:27 PM~13906180
> *I'd hit it!
> *


Yeah, you probably would. GTFO you racist piece of shit.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 16 2009, 04:31 PM~13906203
> *Yeah, you probably would. GTFO you racist piece of shit.
> *


Pokey don't be butt hurt cuz I play with the boys in Off Topic.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 01:34 PM~13906222
> *Pokey don't be butt hurt cuz I play with the boys in Off Topic.
> *


I'm not butt hurt, I've just got no love for ignorant people, that's all. Playing or not, that shit ain't fucking cool.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 16 2009, 04:36 PM~13906235
> *I'm not butt hurt, I've just got no love for ignorant people, that's all. Playing or not, that shit ain't fucking cool.
> *


Oh but it's ok to have 5 post talking about white ****** crackers though right? And white boys cant do this and that.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 01:38 PM~13906244
> *Oh but it's ok to have 5 post talking about white ****** crackers though right?  And white boys cant do this and that.
> *


No, that's not okay either, but that's not a good reason to post the topic that you posted.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 16 2009, 04:44 PM~13906285
> *No, that's not okay either, but that's not a good reason to post the topic that you posted.
> *


Yeah, It's a different story when the game gets switched.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 16 2009, 03:31 PM~13906203
> *Yeah, you probably would. GTFO you racist piece of shit.
> *


x2  do us all a favor...i just read the topic, the sophisticated people of LIL wont accept that shit...stay in off topic only or get lost dude.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2009, 06:55 PM~13907030
> *x2  do us all a favor...i just read the topic, the sophisticated people of LIL wont accept that shit...stay in off topic only or get lost dude.
> *



Lil dude don't get in over your head and go build your glue bombs.


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

ME AND MY BROTHER GOT A LITTLE WORK DONE TODAY


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 16 2009, 05:41 PM~13907602
> *ME AND MY BROTHER GOT A LITTLE WORK DONE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good homie!!!!!


----------



## Bogyoke

plywood or sheetrock?
just a suggestion, you should put one more stud above the door so it won't give you operational problems later.


----------



## Bogyoke

I want to hear about *UBE* ice cream. Any one else's favorite?!
It's our favorite!








My Webpage


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 16 2009, 05:56 PM~13907680
> *plywood or sheetrock?
> just a suggestion, you should put one more stud above the door so it won't give you operational problems later.
> *


YEEEEESSSS at least one more man. That is an area that takes a beating throughout time.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 06:21 PM~13907139
> *Lil dude don't get in over your head and go build your glue bombs.
> *


:uh: your'e one to talk


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 16 2009, 07:05 PM~13907726
> *YEEEEESSSS at least one more man. That is an area that takes a beating throughout time.
> *


  will do 

and im doing sheetrock , and all fresh paint in room


----------



## Bos82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2009, 10:07 PM~13908082
> *:uh: your'e one to talk
> *





DONT WORRY LITTLE HOMIE, YOU'VE COME ALONG WAY  


heres a little heads up on glue bombs lol :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=449608&hl=


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 16 2009, 01:29 PM~13906187
> *She wouldn't even see it comin' either!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2009, 10:07 PM~13908082
> *:uh: your'e one to talk
> *



Yea, I wish I could use a whole can of spray paint on 1 body. :uh: Oh then scribble on it with some black markers.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 08:28 PM~13908635
> *Yea, I wish I could use a whole can of spray paint on 1 body.  :uh:  Oh then scribble on it with some black markers.
> *



homie first off he's young, hes came ALONG way and your builds dont look much better at all. as a matter as fact his current builds look better then yours


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 11:28 PM~13908635
> *Yea, I wish I could use a whole can of spray paint on 1 body.  :uh:  Oh then scribble on it with some black markers.
> *





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=449608&hl=


























































:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2009, 11:31 PM~13908652
> *homie first off he's young, hes came ALONG way and your builds dont look much better at all. as a matter as fact his current builds look better then yours
> *


I'm sure he don't need daddy sticking up for him. He's a big boy.


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2009, 11:37 PM~13908689
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=449608&hl=
> :thumbsdown:
> *


Dropped I have an '09 build topic too. Post that shit up!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 08:37 PM~13908690
> *I'm sure he don't need daddy sticking up for him.  He's a big boy.
> *



aint his daddy here. your just a peice of shit pickin on a little kid. making all these gay ass post. cant build a fukin model.proally cant build a real car either


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 11:41 PM~13908714
> *Dropped I have an '09 build topic too.  Post that shit up!
> *





why dont you post it up foo :uh:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2009, 11:41 PM~13908715
> *aint his daddy here. your just a peice of shit pickin on a little kid. making all these gay ass post. cant build a fukin model.proally cant build a real car either
> *


LOL...It's just a piece of plastic. You can knock my builds all you want. I'm not going to get bent outta shape and lose sleep over what some on the internet thinks of my builds.

Let the lil kid take care of this bussiness tomorrow. I know it's past his bedtime now. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 08:41 PM~13908714
> *Dropped I have an '09 build topic too.  Post that shit up!
> *


SHut your fuckin mouth and join our impala buildoff dawg!!!!!!! IF you enter......Shut the fuck up and build homie!!!!!! If you wanna run your fuckin mouth jump of the Model Cars forum. We aint here for words. We are all about buildin. I am just tired of people jumpin into the Model Car section and runnin their mouths!!!! Build or go post your immature shit somewhere else fool. :angry: . And if you would like homie....just to please your ego. I personally challenge you in that impala buildoff!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 16 2009, 11:44 PM~13908737
> *SHut your fuckin mouth and join our impala buildoff dawg!!!!!!! IF you enter......Shut the fuck up and build homie!!!!!! If you wanna run your fuckin mouth jump of the Model Cars forum. We aint here for words. We are all about buildin. I am just tired of people jumpin into the Model Car section and runnin their mouths!!!! Build or go post your immature shit somewhere else fool.  :angry: . And if you would like homie....just to please your ego. I personally challenge you in that impala buildoff!!!!!
> *






:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2009, 08:46 PM~13908754
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Ohio Chad





:uh:


----------



## Bos82

he seems to be writing alot


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 16 2009, 11:44 PM~13908737
> *SHut your fuckin mouth and join our impala buildoff dawg!!!!!!! IF you enter......Shut the fuck up and build homie!!!!!! If you wanna run your fuckin mouth jump of the Model Cars forum. We aint here for words. We are all about buildin. I am just tired of people jumpin into the Model Car section and runnin their mouths!!!! Build or go post your immature shit somewhere else fool.  :angry: . And if you would like homie....just to please your ego. I personally challenge you in that impala buildoff!!!!!
> *



I didn't start it over here. The Off Topic shit was brought over. Anyways I turn down your challenge in the build off. Just "to please your ego" you win our challenge. I got some real life shit to take care of but after that you and I will have a build off. You have my word on that. If that means anything to you.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 11:50 PM~13908791
> *I didn't start it over here.  The Off Topic shit was brought over.  Anyways I turn down your challenge in the build off.  Just "to please your ego" you win our challenge.  I got some real life shit to take care of but after that you and I will have a build off.  You have my word on that.  If that means anything to you.
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


as if we would expect anything less :uh:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2009, 11:52 PM~13908804
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> as if we would expect anything less :uh:
> *


Sorry dropped I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13908791
> *I didn't start it over here.  The Off Topic shit was brought over.  Anyways I turn down your challenge in the build off.  Just "to please your ego" you win our challenge.  I got some real life shit to take care of but after that you and I will have a build off.  You have my word on that.  If that means anything to you.
> *


Oh trust me dawg.... I see what you have brought from the off topic shit. I know for a fact that there is no ego runnin through here dawg. No winner yet, but when your done takin care of your shit just post up homie. You name the time and PM me whenever. Best of luck takin care of your personal shit!!!! You seem to attract alot of bad shit from your mouth and opinions dawg, but do what you gotta do and hopefully your mouth isnt that fucked up in person fool or your gonna be dealin with personal shit for a long time!!!!! Later


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 08:53 PM~13908810
> *Sorry dropped I wasn't talking to you.
> *



:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2009, 11:54 PM~13908817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 09:50 PM~13908791
> *I didn't start it over here.  The Off Topic shit was brought over.  Anyways I turn down your challenge in the build off.  Just "to please your ego" you win our challenge.  I got some real life shit to take care of but after that you and I will have a build off.  You have my word on that.  If that means anything to you.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 16 2009, 11:54 PM~13908819
> *Oh trust me dawg.... I see what you have brought from the off topic shit. I know for a fact that there is no ego runnin through here dawg. No winner yet, but when your done takin care of your shit just post up homie. You name the time and PM me whenever. Best of luck takin care of your personal shit!!!! You seem to attract alot of bad shit from your mouth and opinions dawg, but do what you gotta do and hopefully your mouth isnt that fucked up in person fool or your gonna be dealin with personal shit for a long time!!!!! Later
> *



I'll get at you soon Bos.


----------



## youcantfademe

ronin?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 16 2009, 10:28 PM~13908635
> *Yea, I wish I could use a whole can of spray paint on 1 body.  :uh:  Oh then scribble on it with some black markers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad+May 1 2009, 03:41 PM~13756737-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 01:09 PM~13621928
> *here she is...the remake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ohio Chad_@Apr 4 2009, 04:13 PM~13483545
> *The Grand National is almost wrapped up.  I kept it mostly stock except painted it metallic black, different rims, and going with a cowl hood.  Anyways give me some feedback guys.  Good, bad, or neutral it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


vs:










also this, done with nothing but rattle can.can you do that?



































ill just let my skills do the talking.


----------



## [email protected]

thats what i was tryin to say lol, you've come along way D ............... a long way


----------



## Bos82

lets not start this all up again everyone....


----------



## Ohio Chad

Yea, Your better. You win. Like I said before it's just plastic I'm not going to lose sleep over it. Though I do feel good that the last 3 pages have been totally dedicated to me.


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm gonna go fire up my airbrush; y'all should do the same.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 17 2009, 11:06 AM~13911955
> *Yea, Your better.  You win.  Like I said before it's just plastic I'm not going to lose sleep over it.  Though I do feel good that the last 3 pages have been totally dedicated to me.
> *


Good for you dawg!!!!! Everyone needs their 15 minutes of fame at some point.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 11:07 AM~13911962
> *I'm gonna go fire up my airbrush; y'all should do the same.
> *


What are you gonna work on dawg???? I thought about gettin a jump on the 37 Ford now that I finally hinged it.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 02:07 PM~13911962
> *I'm gonna go fire up my airbrush; y'all should do the same.
> *


I'd like to get an airbrush but I'm not sure what a good starter kit is.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 17 2009, 11:15 AM~13912012
> *I'd like to get an airbrush but I'm not sure what a good starter kit is.
> *


There was an electric one on Ebay made by Kustom Kolorz, Houze of Kolorz and it came with 10 colors. Not sure how good it really is but it was at 10 dollars when I saw it.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 17 2009, 01:15 PM~13912012
> *I'd like to get an airbrush but I'm not sure what a good starter kit is.
> *


One of my favorites...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...n%3D4%26ps%3D10


Once you get the hang of it, then you can invest in something like this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-ACTION-AIRBRUSH-T...%3A1%7C294%3A30

or this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-DUAL-ACTION-AIRBRU...%3A1%7C294%3A50


or this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Beginner-DUAL-ACTI...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 17 2009, 02:21 PM~13912046-->
> 
> 
> 
> There was an electric one on Ebay made by Kustom Kolorz, Houze of Kolorz and it came with 10 colors. Not sure how good it really is but it was at 10 dollars when I saw it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 02:25 PM~13912059
> *One of my favorites...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...n%3D4%26ps%3D10
> Once you get the hang of it, then you can invest in something like this...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-ACTION-AIRBRUSH-T...%3A1%7C294%3A30
> 
> or this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-DUAL-ACTION-AIRBRU...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> or this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Beginner-DUAL-ACTI...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> *


Thanks guys I'll check them out.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Im gonna throw my 2 cents in here for a minute. I see a LOT of you bitching and complaining 24/7 about someone else and what they say in off topic, or that someone else builds glue bombs or what the fuck ever else. But you know what, GROW THE FUCK UP EVERYONE! Im cool with a LOT of you people on here, but SHUT THE FUCK UP and build already!!
No I may not have a lot of models done, or I may not be the best fuckin builder here, but it's a fucking HOBBY people, not a LIFE! We all dont get paid to do this shit! WE PAY TO DO THIS SHIT!!!! So yeah, if you wanna hate me for posting this, go ahead. But either build or shut the fuck up!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2009, 01:44 PM~13912147
> *Im gonna throw my 2 cents in here for a minute. I see a LOT of you bitching and complaining 24/7 about someone else and what they say in off topic, or that someone else builds glue bombs or what the fuck ever else. But you know what, GROW THE FUCK UP EVERYONE! Im cool with a LOT of you people on here, but SHUT THE FUCK UP and build already!!
> No I may not have a lot of models done, or I may not be the best fuckin builder here, but it's a fucking HOBBY people, not a LIFE! We all dont get paid to do this shit! WE PAY TO DO THIS SHIT!!!! So yeah, if you wanna hate me for posting this, go ahead. But either build or shut the fuck up!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2009, 02:44 PM~13912147
> *Im gonna throw my 2 cents in here for a minute. I see a LOT of you bitching and complaining 24/7 about someone else and what they say in off topic, or that someone else builds glue bombs or what the fuck ever else. But you know what, GROW THE FUCK UP EVERYONE! Im cool with a LOT of you people on here, but SHUT THE FUCK UP and build already!!
> No I may not have a lot of models done, or I may not be the best fuckin builder here, but it's a fucking HOBBY people, not a LIFE! We all dont get paid to do this shit! WE PAY TO DO THIS SHIT!!!! So yeah, if you wanna hate me for posting this, go ahead. But either build or shut the fuck up!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2009, 11:44 AM~13912147
> *Im gonna throw my 2 cents in here for a minute. I see a LOT of you bitching and complaining 24/7 about someone else and what they say in off topic, or that someone else builds glue bombs or what the fuck ever else. But you know what, GROW THE FUCK UP EVERYONE! Im cool with a LOT of you people on here, but SHUT THE FUCK UP and build already!!
> No I may not have a lot of models done, or I may not be the best fuckin builder here, but it's a fucking HOBBY people, not a LIFE! We all dont get paid to do this shit! WE PAY TO DO THIS SHIT!!!! So yeah, if you wanna hate me for posting this, go ahead. But either build or shut the fuck up!
> *


JERK!!!!!!!!!! I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha whats wierd is that ive been outside paintin all day lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 12:32 PM~13912422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS COLOR!!


----------



## Bos82

LOOKS SICK MAN


----------



## youcantfademe

thats sick what color is that?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

charcoal grey under like 4-5 coats o candy red


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 02:32 PM~13912422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13912422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooo shit thats beautiful homie :biggrin: i need 2 learn 2 paint like this


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2009, 09:09 PM~13840099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 17 2009, 04:10 PM~13912646
> *ooo shit thats beautiful homie :biggrin:  i need 2 learn 2 paint like this
> *





its easy bro, its all spray can


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 01:32 PM~13912422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fuckin bad bro


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2009, 11:44 AM~13912147
> *Im gonna throw my 2 cents in here for a minute. I see a LOT of you bitching and complaining 24/7 about someone else and what they say in off topic, or that someone else builds glue bombs or what the fuck ever else. But you know what, GROW THE FUCK UP EVERYONE! Im cool with a LOT of you people on here, but SHUT THE FUCK UP and build already!!
> No I may not have a lot of models done, or I may not be the best fuckin builder here, but it's a fucking HOBBY people, not a LIFE! We all dont get paid to do this shit! WE PAY TO DO THIS SHIT!!!! So yeah, if you wanna hate me for posting this, go ahead. But either build or shut the fuck up!
> *


Nobody asked for your 2 cents. I'll give you your 2 cents back, plus another 50 cents if you shut the hell up. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 03:03 PM~13913158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UGLY RIM & TIRE COMBO FOR THE CAR :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 03:04 PM~13913164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STOCKS LOOK BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 05:05 PM~13913173
> *STOCKS LOOK BETTER :biggrin:
> *


I agree. They spent all the $$$ on the damn top! Lol!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 03:06 PM~13913175
> *I agree. They spent all the $$$ on the damn top! Lol!!
> *


YUP!!


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 03:10 PM~13913194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you do one for me????


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 03:18 PM~13913250
> *Can you do one for me????
> *


YOU THROW ME OUT!!! NOW YOU WANT SHIT!!!! SURE, WHY NOT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 03:20 PM~13913262
> *YOU THROW ME OUT!!! NOW YOU WANT SHIT!!!! SURE, WHY NOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 03:20 PM~13913262
> *YOU THROW ME OUT!!! NOW YOU WANT SHIT!!!! SURE, WHY NOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I am gonna use it when I take pics of the rides. Background!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 03:21 PM~13913268
> *I am gonna use it when I take pics of the rides. Background!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 03:22 PM~13913274
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dawg!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 03:03 PM~13913158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why don't they just wait for the CTS Coupe to come out, and chop that one. That just don't look right at all. The new CTS is such a great looking car, why ruin the lines by chopping the top off and making it look like a cheap hack job?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 17 2009, 03:46 PM~13913415
> *Why don't they just wait for the CTS Coupe to come out, and chop that one. That just don't look right at all. The new CTS is such a great looking car, why ruin the lines by chopping the top off and making it look like a cheap hack job?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 02:32 PM~13912422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: left it too close to the heater.. gone now  
i was so mad i was like fuck it and ran over it a few times


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 05:08 PM~13913899
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: left it too close to the heater.. gone now
> i was so mad i was like fuck it and ran over it a few times
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 NO WAY!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah man.. im fuckn heated but lucky me i have another charger body.. but the thing is i spend all mofuggin day paintin that bish


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 05:14 PM~13913942
> *yeah man.. im fuckn heated but lucky me i have another charger body.. but the thing is i spend all mofuggin day paintin that bish
> *


HELL YEAH, DAMN THAT SUCKS!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone know who built the red 67 on the 3rd page of the gallery here?
http://www.scalelows.com/gallery.html


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 17 2009, 03:03 PM~13912253-->
> 
> 
> 
> JERK!!!!!!!!!! I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEHE I know. :biggrin: Everyone does now!! Some people just cant take sh!t for what it's worth. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 01:05 PM~13895959
> *10 HE WILL BE 11 NEXT MONTH
> 
> THANKS  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serious sh!t right there Bodine. Tell you boy he's going places bro. That art work is fantastic!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13912422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tough break on losin this one Lil man, but that paint job was sweet as hell. I especially liked how if you look at the side on pic 3 it looks like you put a STRIPE on that bish!! :biggrin: Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 05:46 PM~13914118
> *anyone know who built the red 67 on the 4th page of the gallery here?
> http://www.scalelows.com/gallery.html
> *


I believe that was Ryan, a.k.a. 1ofaknd.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i did lol it was silver leaf under 3 coats of red..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 08:52 PM~13914154
> *i did lol it was silver leaf under 3 coats of red..
> *


Damn, you'll have to tell me how to do that  Looks bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2009, 05:50 PM~13914146
> *HEHE I know.  :biggrin: Everyone does now!! Some people just cant take sh!t for what it's worth.  :uh:
> 
> *


Man, I don't hate you, and I understand what you're saying, but, that racist shit just gets under my skin. It doesn't really matter where he posted that shit, the fact is, he posted it, and he showed his ignorance to everyone.

Sorry for bringing it back up again, but I feel like I have to defend my actions. There are too many ignorant and hateful people on this site, and it really bothers me. It's no wonder so many people steer clear of LayitLow. Hell, the problems on this site were even brought up in a recent issue of Lowrider Magazine.

Ohio Chad can post whatever the hell he wants, and I really don't give a damn how everyone else deals with it, whether they overlook it, and act like everythings cool. I'm going to continue to feel the way I feel about it. 

Do not sit there and tell me that he has a right to post up hateful racist threads, and then tell me that I can't let him know I think he is an ignorant fool for posting it. Maybe that's not really what he is all about, and maybe he thought it was a joke, but he needs to realize that his actions have consequences. We don't need attitudes like that around here.

As far as you telling me to grow up, fuck that. If he can post shit like that, and then expect everyone to look the other way, there is something wrong with that, at least in my opinion.

Anyone who knows me can tell you that it takes a lot to piss me off, and that I rarely start shit with anyone, but Chad crossed the line. If he wants to be one of those Off Topic E-thugs, then that is his prerogative. Just don't expect me to act like everything is cool.

You're right though, and this is the last time I will bring it up. I just had to get that off my chest. Am I overreacting? Maybe, but I really don't give a shit.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 05:19 PM~13913970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh hell yeah! Did you get that out of my Photobucket? :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 17 2009, 06:11 PM~13914296
> *Man, I don't hate you, and I understand what you're saying, but, that racist shit just gets under my skin. It doesn't really matter where he posted that shit, the fact is, he posted it, and he showed his ignorance to everyone.
> 
> Sorry for bringing it back up again, but I feel like I have to defend my actions. There are too many ignorant and hateful people on this site, and it really bothers me. It's no wonder so many people steer clear of LayitLow. Hell, the problems on this site were even brought up in a recent issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> 
> Ohio Chad can post whatever the hell he wants, and I really don't give a damn how everyone else deals with it, whether they overlook it, and act like everythings cool. I'm going to continue to feel the way I feel about it.
> 
> Do not sit there and tell me that he has a right to post up hateful racist threads, and then tell me that I can't let him know I think he is an ignorant fool for posting it. Maybe that's not really what he is all about, and maybe he thought it was a joke, but he needs to realize that his actions have consequences. We don't need attitudes like that around here.
> 
> As far as you telling me to grow up, fuck that. If he can post shit like that, and then expect everyone to look the other way, there is something wrong with that, at least in my opinion.
> 
> Anyone who knows me can tell you that it takes a lot to piss me off, and that I rarely start shit with anyone, but Chad crossed the line. If he wants to be one of those Off Topic E-thugs, then that is his prerogative. Just don't expect me to act like everything is cool.
> 
> You're right though, and this is the last time I will bring it up. I just had to get that off my chest. Am I overreacting? Maybe, but I really don't give a shit.
> *


Ur a dramaQueen!!!! HAHAHAHA. Nah man its all good bro. Sometimes people push the limits in life and other times people just gotta step in. Dont trip homie!!!! Keep buildin and try not to let someone on the internet get at ya like that. I know what was said in off topic was wrong to many, but not to everyone. Remember dawg....you hating Ohio Chad cause of what he said would only make you ignorant too. Everyone has their beliefs, but not everyone should be entitled to speak them. I am with you on this subject, but we just need to realize sometimes people are who they are from start to finish and there is no changing them.


----------



## Tonioseven

Where's the thread? I was tryin' to find it just out of curiosity and got lost in the Hyna thread! :biggrin: That's where I got that picture from.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 06:20 PM~13914373
> *Ur a dramaQueen!!!! HAHAHAHA. Nah man its all good bro. Sometimes people push the limits in life and other times people just gotta step in. Dont trip homie!!!! Keep buildin and try not to let someone on the internet get at ya like that. I know what was said in off topic was wrong to many, but not to everyone. Remember dawg....you hating Ohio Chad cause of what he said would only make you ignorant too. Everyone has their beliefs, but not everyone should be entitled to speak them. I am with you on this subject, but we just need to realize sometimes people are who they are from start to finish and there is no changing them.
> *


I don't hate Ohio Chad, never said I did. Some people are just like that, I know, I grew up around quite a few of them. I just want him to realize, since he said it was just a "joke", that no matter his intention, that stuff just ain't funny. I don't usually let people on the internet get to me, but people come to this site, and she stuff like that, and it reflects negatively on the whole community. 

I can't begin to tell you how many people on other forums give me the cold shoulder after they find out I am an active member on LayitLow. This is the only site that I go to that stuff like that is allowed to happen, with no consequences.

Like I said, I do not hate Chad, I just don't think he realizes how ignorant that thread was. He just sees it as a joke.


----------



## Pokey




----------



## Tonioseven

Models; later for the other bullshit.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 07:03 PM~13914712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Models; later for the other bullshit.
> *


Those are Gary Seeds models, right? I love his work!


----------



## Tonioseven

Yep! 

http://public.fotki.com/gearhead15/2009-simpsonville-s/


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 17 2009, 06:38 PM~13914527
> *I don't hate Ohio Chad, never said I did. Some people are just like that, I know, I grew up around quite a few of them. I just want him to realize, since he said it was just a "joke", that no matter his intention, that stuff just ain't funny. I don't usually let people on the internet get to me, but people come to this site, and she stuff like that, and it reflects negatively on the whole community.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how many people on other forums give me the cold shoulder after they find out I am an active member on LayitLow. This is the only site that I go to that stuff like that is allowed to happen, with no consequences.
> 
> Like I said, I do not hate Chad, I just don't think he realizes how ignorant that thread was. He just sees it as a joke.
> *


Well put and I am with you all the way dawg!!!! I didn't realize how many other sites have issues with the shit that goes on with LIL????


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 09:20 PM~13914373
> *Ur a dramaQueen!!!! HAHAHAHA. Nah man its all good bro. Sometimes people push the limits in life and other times people just gotta step in. Dont trip homie!!!! Keep buildin and try not to let someone on the internet get at ya like that. I know what was said in off topic was wrong to many, but not to everyone. Remember dawg....you hating Ohio Chad cause of what he said would only make you ignorant too. Everyone has their beliefs, but not everyone should be entitled to speak them. I am with you on this subject, but we just need to realize sometimes people are who they are from start to finish and there is no changing them.
> *


x2 Pokey, and hey man I wasnt really saying for YOU to grow up man. Im saying we all are old enough to know this sh!ts out there. I mean, I try to follow the older sayings like "Ignorance is bliss!" If you avoid the shit that pisses you off, then you'll be a happier person. Im not defending anyone here, nor am I taking sides. I talk with anyone and everyone and it dont matter their race. Most people hate on me because Im a stereo type too. (Dont take this the wrong way) but I'm a *******, I get sh!t from everyone right off the bat cause everyone thinks we're all racist or wear white hoods or what ever else we've been stereo typed in. No, I dont agree with the KKK or sh!t like that and I also dont like people being racist, and or what not, but sometimes its just easier to be proud of who you are no matter what others think of you. Yeah I ride horses and work on farms and drive a truck and listen to country music, but not everyone is into my style. But I'd stand by my fellow AMERICAN no matter what color he is. I served in the Marine Corps and learned that, the black guy, or the mexican that is in the fighting hole next to me is still my brother who is also fighting to keep everyone cozy in their beds to make sure anyone else doesnt ruin that sh!t. Have your opinion bro. If it bothers you good. You have that right. Im more or less tryin to say what you said as just bring your modeling sh!t to the table and build it!! "There are too many ignorant and hateful people on this site" <----like you said and that's cool that you bring it to the point, and say what you need to say, but the more we argue and bicker about the sh!t the more we drag ourselves down to where people keep steering clear of it. 

I honestly dont know what OC posted and I dont want to know, but if it was a joke and he only meant it that way, hopefully he will appologise for it and sh!t can be squashed right there... Hopefully... Problems will always be around this world, but for me, I want to avoid the sh!t that pisses me off. So if something or someone does post ignorant sh!t the site has that option to just ignore them so I cant see it. It may not be how you want to deal with it bro, but it's made me a happy fu#&er!! :biggrin:

Hopefully you dont think Im an ass, and honestly that wasnt the way I wanted to come off. My intentions were to merely state we're only here to build models, not solve the worlds problems  

With that being said, to anyone and all of you. Im sorry if my statement offended you, but I'm not here to do anything but show the hobby I enjoy and learn sh!t I dont know how to do. In my area it's dying out and to be able to share it with others who also enjoy it is enjoyment enough for me.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 08:19 PM~13913970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Seriously, now THAT is a BADONGADONK!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

Scur-rape-init Ur good in alot of peoples book homie. I would trip bout what was said. I still think your a jerk.....but thats just me..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 18 2009, 12:06 AM~13916049
> *Scur-rape-init Ur good in alot of peoples book homie. I would trip bout what was said. I still think your a jerk.....but thats just me..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL well hey, at least Im something right?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2009, 09:07 PM~13916062
> *LOL well hey, at least Im something right?
> *


hahahaha. Nah your good people man!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

man that bonita is in the thick chicks thread aka my second home from the model section. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 17 2009, 09:30 PM~13916293
> *man that bonita is in the thick chicks thread aka my second home from the model section. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Sooo thats where u have been!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

hell yea if im not in that thread im in the hood rat thread cause lets be honest everybody loves thick chicks and hood rats deep down lol


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 17 2009, 09:50 PM~13916466
> *hell yea if im not in that thread im in the hood rat thread cause lets be honest everybody loves thick chicks and hood rats deep down lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:. Its a two sided coin homie. They are thick, but they are trouble too!!!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 17 2009, 10:50 PM~13916466
> *hell yea if im not in that thread im in the hood rat thread cause lets be honest everybody loves thick chicks and hood rats deep down lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: showing the thick chicks and hood rats love..


----------



## old low&slo

oops :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 07:19 PM~13913970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like implants to me :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974

Rolled back several pages.....people wonder why I don't come here much anymore. :uh: 
Sorry, it's no insult to my friends here....but the drama just plain takes all the fun out of it for me. I guess I am spreading more drama by posting this... :0 

LDC kinda slow, but damn I don't have to be around a lot of negative shit.

Oh and NO racist shit on LDC either. It's actually moderated so no drama!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 17 2009, 10:34 PM~13916863
> *Rolled back several pages.....people wonder why I don't come here much anymore.  :uh:
> Sorry, it's no insult to my friends here....but the drama just plain takes all the fun out of it for me. I guess I am spreading more drama by posting this... :0
> 
> LDC kinda slow, but damn I don't have to be around a lot of negative shit.
> 
> Oh and NO racist shit on LDC either. It's actually moderated so no drama!
> *


No drama spread by you man. Much respect on my end dawg. I aint really someone to get into anything, but honestly when I saw all that shit going on, I simply threw a challenge out there to him and ended the bullshit somewhat. I wasnt tryin to get in nobodies business whenever possible, but alot of what I read had me raging. I will have to check alot of these other sites out though. i am really only on LIL all the time. I guess I am too new to the scene.


----------



## BODINE

big difference


----------



## just_a-doodz

I just want to vent a little...

me and my wife are going through adoption through D.S.S. (Department of Social Services...also known as Child Protective Services)You know...take a child people dont give a shit about and take care of them.We cant have kids....anyway...I got served with child support on my daughter from my ex-wife...(she dropped it cause my daughter came to live with me voluntarily but went back three years later...LOL...dont ask..)So...now Ive GOT to pay $288.27 every two weeks.....WTF.Im being penalized cause I make decent money.....Im sooo fucking pissed.She isnt going to spend all that on my daughter.I know it.....just sucks.This is the reason why I havent built shit in a while.Ive got a FULL PLATE....LOL.Maybe I will sell all my shit...you guys would get some great deals....I dont want to but I dont know what to do...anyway...nuff bitchin....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 18 2009, 01:59 PM~13920532
> *I just want to vent a little...
> 
> me and my wife are going through adoption through D.S.S. (Department of Social Services...also known as Child Protective Services)You know...take a child people dont give a shit about and take care of them.We cant have kids....anyway...I got served with child support on my daughter from my ex-wife...(she dropped it cause my daughter came to live with me voluntarily but went back three years later...LOL...dont ask..)So...now Ive GOT to pay $288.27 every two weeks.....WTF.Im being penalized cause I make decent money.....Im sooo fucking pissed.She isnt going to spend all that on my daughter.I know it.....just sucks.This is the reason why I havent built shit in a while.Ive got a FULL PLATE....LOL.Maybe I will sell all my shit...you guys would get some great deals....I dont want to but I dont know what to do...anyway...nuff bitchin....
> *


Bro I feel you on this one... I pay 109 a week for my kids too, and i dont think one f$#kin penny goes towards them... but it's how the sh!t works man... Keep ya head up and good sh!t for adopting a kid man....


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 18 2009, 01:59 PM~13920532
> *I just want to vent a little...
> 
> me and my wife are going through adoption through D.S.S. (Department of Social Services...also known as Child Protective Services)You know...take a child people dont give a shit about and take care of them.We cant have kids....anyway...I got served with child support on my daughter from my ex-wife...(she dropped it cause my daughter came to live with me voluntarily but went back three years later...LOL...dont ask..)So...now Ive GOT to pay $288.27 every two weeks.....WTF.Im being penalized cause I make decent money.....Im sooo fucking pissed.She isnt going to spend all that on my daughter.I know it.....just sucks.This is the reason why I havent built shit in a while.Ive got a FULL PLATE....LOL.Maybe I will sell all my shit...you guys would get some great deals....I dont want to but I dont know what to do...anyway...nuff bitchin....
> *


I pay too. And the shitty part is I have him 90% of the time anywayz. Hell we just built a '57 Chevy Bel Air today before I took him off to preschool.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 17 2009, 11:30 PM~13916293
> *man that bonita is in the thick chicks thread aka my second home from the model section. :biggrin:
> *


My new 2nd home!!!


----------



## urjustamemory

My chick told me last night, that I am going to be a FATHER.. Woo Hoo


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 18 2009, 06:32 PM~13923535
> *My chick told me last night, that I am going to be a FATHER.. Woo Hoo
> *






:0 CONGRATS BRO


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 18 2009, 06:32 PM~13923535
> *My chick told me last night, that I am going to be a FATHER.. Woo Hoo
> *


Congrats Bro!


----------



## rodburner1974

Here I go again....I guess I am bored today. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about Ohio Chad and I found out. Damn.....sorry to say, but I wish I didn't check now. What kind of ignorance is this? Racism has no place in modeling/lowriding or on this forum. 
Why is it allowed to continue? Don't the admin give a shit about this place or the members? Being the largest forum around for LOWRIDING.....you would think that there would be a mutual respect between rider's across the globe. Fuck what race you are! I don't care, it doesn't affect what your models look like does it? 
Really man.....I am just beside myself with all the stupidity that comes from this place. 
I know there are a handful of people who like me, don't get off on being an idiot. Why is it that you all put up with it? Why? I don't get it....I have been a member here for YEARS , but under different names because I took a break for the SAME shit. 
I guess that all the drama brings excitement to your lives and you look forward to it? It's fun to get real crazy behind a computer screen and disrespect the hell out of the same people who SHOULD be on your side? You must forget that this LOWRIDING....community is SMALL. Guess what? The reason it's small and has gotten smaller over the last decade is because of gangs, racism and immature BULLSHIT like this. 
Think back to LRB days.....not even that long ago, there was a LOT more lowrider modelers and many more models entered in shows....coverage was better and that's not the end of it. 
No wonder it's been the same way for the last few years.....it's the same dumbfucks that are hindering this part of the hobby that stay in charge of it. 
Be smart, help each other and stop coming up with ways to hate on each other. The ones who act up are the same ones that I call fuckin retards, crack heads, losers and undereducated morons. 

DON'T BE A DUMBFUCK! 

I am going back to "not here mode" seeing as how shit doesn't change.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 18 2009, 10:59 AM~13920532
> *I just want to vent a little...
> 
> me and my wife are going through adoption through D.S.S. (Department of Social Services...also known as Child Protective Services)You know...take a child people dont give a shit about and take care of them.We cant have kids....anyway...I got served with child support on my daughter from my ex-wife...(she dropped it cause my daughter came to live with me voluntarily but went back three years later...LOL...dont ask..)So...now Ive GOT to pay $288.27 every two weeks.....WTF.Im being penalized cause I make decent money.....Im sooo fucking pissed.She isnt going to spend all that on my daughter.I know it.....just sucks.This is the reason why I havent built shit in a while.Ive got a FULL PLATE....LOL.Maybe I will sell all my shit...you guys would get some great deals....I dont want to but I dont know what to do...anyway...nuff bitchin....
> *


Homie I was paying 400 a month to my ex wife in Okinawa Japan because that is what the government was forcing me to pay. For ONE CHILD.... Well my ex fucked up and changed her last name to my ex's. The government sent me a letter stating I was not being forced to pay anymore because by Japanese customs, my daughter will fully japanese until she turns 18 and then it is her choice on whether she wants to be Americna or Japanese. My pockets were hurting though for a long time.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 18 2009, 03:32 PM~13923535
> *My chick told me last night, that I am going to be a FATHER.. Woo Hoo
> *


Congrats homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 18 2009, 11:05 PM~13927756
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Don't know if this has been posted up over there but if not Post that Shit. 

That looks awesome.


----------



## Siim123

Typical Estonians! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upam80cjGNo


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 19 2009, 08:28 AM~13930967
> *Typical Estonians! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upam80cjGNo
> *


 Dam... :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SO I just went outside cause the rain just let up a little, and the big tree in my front yard is split into three trees now. :uh: Its about to fall on my Impala and explorer. I took some pics but I dont have time to post them right now, but later you got to see this tree. Its not dead and there wasn't any lightening that close, its weird. I have to go take care of it but I'll throw up some pics in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 19 2009, 10:46 AM~13932426
> *SO I just went outside cause the rain just let up a little, and the big tree in my front yard is split into three trees now. :uh:  Its about to fall on my Impala and explorer. I took some pics but I dont have time to post them right now, but later you got to see this tree. Its not dead and there wasn't any lightening that close, its weird. I have to go take care of it but I'll throw up some pics in a bit. :biggrin:
> *




hijole homie...good luck!


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 18 2009, 08:39 PM~13924803
> *Here I go again....I guess I am bored today. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about Ohio Chad and I found out. Damn.....sorry to say, but I wish I didn't check now. What kind of ignorance is this? Racism has no place in modeling/lowriding or on this forum.
> Why is it allowed to continue? Don't the admin give a shit about this place or the members? Being the largest forum around for LOWRIDING.....you would think that there would be a mutual respect between rider's across the globe. Fuck what race you are! I don't care, it doesn't affect what your models look like does it?
> Really man.....I am just beside myself with all the stupidity that comes from this place.
> I know there are a handful of people who like me, don't get off on being an idiot. Why is it that you all put up with it? Why? I don't get it....I have been a member here for YEARS , but under different names because I took a break for the SAME shit.
> I guess that all the drama brings excitement to your lives and you look forward to it? It's fun to get real crazy behind a computer screen and disrespect the hell out of the same people who SHOULD be on your side? You must forget that this LOWRIDING....community is SMALL. Guess what? The reason it's small and has gotten smaller over the last decade is because of gangs, racism and immature BULLSHIT like this.
> Think back to LRB days.....not even that long ago, there was a LOT more lowrider modelers and many more models entered in shows....coverage was better and that's not the end of it.
> No wonder it's been the same way for the last few years.....it's the same dumbfucks that are hindering this part of the hobby that stay in charge of it.
> Be smart, help each other and stop coming up with ways to hate on each other. The ones who act up are the same ones that I call fuckin retards, crack heads, losers and undereducated morons.
> 
> DON'T BE A DUMBFUCK!
> 
> I am going back to "not here mode" seeing as how shit doesn't change.
> *



Yea? Got something to say I'm right here.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 19 2009, 10:46 AM~13932426
> *SO I just went outside cause the rain just let up a little, and the big tree in my front yard is split into three trees now. :uh:  Its about to fall on my Impala and explorer. I took some pics but I dont have time to post them right now, but later you got to see this tree. Its not dead and there wasn't any lightening that close, its weird. I have to go take care of it but I'll throw up some pics in a bit. :biggrin:
> *



ok heres a few pics of the tree. it hanging on the power wires goign to the house, and i have to wait for the power company before i can do anything. the cars are safe though.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Its hard to tell from the pics but it came down pretty far. Before I couldn't stand on top of my Impala and touch the tree now I can touch the tree from the gound. and if it goes any further It'll rip the power wires right out of my house.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 18 2009, 12:26 AM~13916780
> *looks like implants to me  :roflmao:
> *


I'd plant somethin' _in_ her alright!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 19 2009, 08:07 PM~13938458
> *Its hard to tell from the pics but it came down pretty far. Before I couldn't stand on top of my Impala and touch the tree now I can touch the tree from the gound. and if it goes any further It'll rip the power wires right out of my house.
> *


Wow, Good luck D. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2009, 06:00 PM~13915997
> *x2 Pokey, and hey man I wasnt really saying for YOU to grow up man. Im saying we all are old enough to know this sh!ts out there. I mean, I try to follow the older sayings like "Ignorance is bliss!" If you avoid the shit that pisses you off, then you'll be a happier person. Im not defending anyone here, nor am I taking sides. I talk with anyone and everyone and it dont matter their race. Most people hate on me because Im a stereo type too. (Dont take this the wrong way) but I'm a *******, I get sh!t from everyone right off the bat cause everyone thinks we're all racist or wear white hoods or what ever else we've been stereo typed in. No, I dont agree with the KKK or sh!t like that and I also dont like people being racist, and or what not, but sometimes its just easier to be proud of who you are no matter what others think of you. Yeah I ride horses and work on farms and drive a truck and listen to country music, but not everyone is into my style. But I'd stand by my fellow AMERICAN no matter what color he is. I served in the Marine Corps and learned that, the black guy, or the mexican that is in the fighting hole next to me is still my brother who is also fighting to keep everyone cozy in their beds to make sure anyone else doesnt ruin that sh!t. Have your opinion bro. If it bothers you good. You have that right. Im more or less tryin to say what you said as just bring your modeling sh!t to the table and build it!! "There are too many ignorant and hateful people on this site" <----like you said and that's cool that you bring it to the point, and say what you need to say, but the more we argue and bicker about the sh!t the more we drag ourselves down to where people keep steering clear of it.
> 
> I honestly dont know what OC posted and I dont want to know, but if it was a joke and he only meant it that way, hopefully he will appologise for it and sh!t can be squashed right there... Hopefully... Problems will always be around this world, but for me, I want to avoid the sh!t that pisses me off. So if something or someone does post ignorant sh!t the site has that option to just ignore them so I cant see it. It may not be how you want to deal with it bro, but it's made me a happy fu#&er!! :biggrin:
> 
> Hopefully you dont think Im an ass, and honestly that wasnt the way I wanted to come off. My intentions were to merely state we're only here to build models, not solve the worlds problems
> 
> With that being said, to anyone and all of you. Im sorry if my statement offended you, but I'm not here to do anything but show the hobby I enjoy and learn sh!t I dont know how to do. In my area it's dying out and to be able to share it with others who also enjoy it is enjoyment enough for me.
> *




i'm not gonna take my time to read all that shit..... here to build models and "hang out" with homies sharing ideas and tips....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 18 2009, 07:59 AM~13920532
> *I just want to vent a little...
> 
> me and my wife are going through adoption through D.S.S. (Department of Social Services...also known as Child Protective Services)You know...take a child people dont give a shit about and take care of them.We cant have kids....anyway...I got served with child support on my daughter from my ex-wife...(she dropped it cause my daughter came to live with me voluntarily but went back three years later...LOL...dont ask..)So...now Ive GOT to pay $288.27 every two weeks.....WTF.Im being penalized cause I make decent money.....Im sooo fucking pissed.She isnt going to spend all that on my daughter.I know it.....just sucks.This is the reason why I havent built shit in a while.Ive got a FULL PLATE....LOL.Maybe I will sell all my shit...you guys would get some great deals....I dont want to but I dont know what to do...anyway...nuff bitchin....
> *


plant the seed and be ready to pay the price.... next time make her swallow


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 19 2009, 07:15 AM~13930923
> *Don't know if this has been posted up over there but if not Post that Shit.
> 
> That looks awesome.
> *


posted where? you want more pics? 
has a mamba 25 bl setup, lipo, hitec servo, aluminum shocks, aluminum win mount, after market wing, cnc machined battery hold down in the works, there more, cant remember. probably 450 into it  i got 2 more of these too, lol if geared right i can get it up to 50-60 mph :0 im goin to try and race it at the track this weekend, but might be to fast to even run it there (if they even let it on the track with the setup i got :uh: )


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 19 2009, 06:21 PM~13937900
> *Yea?  Got something to say I'm right here.
> *



I already said what I had to say.....I was speaking in general and your Ni double G-er post is what set me off. If you are going to just start a fight with me, please take a number, take a seat...you can have this room all to yourself.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 20 2009, 02:07 AM~13938458
> *Its hard to tell from the pics but it came down pretty far. Before I couldn't stand on top of my Impala and touch the tree now I can touch the tree from the gound. and if it goes any further It'll rip the power wires right out of my house.
> *


Damn, good luck!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 20 2009, 03:19 AM~13943321
> *I already said what I had to say.....I was speaking in general and your Ni double G-er post is what set me off. If you are going to just start a fight with me, please take a number, take a seat...you can have this room all to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






lol now thats funny.


but for real, i think we all need to just ignore this young cat, and hope that he just goes away.

what alot of these new cats here on layitlow dont understand is that we use to have a random offtopic thread like this one here before, and it was deleted for the same shit, cats gettin into it with each other and retards like him startin shit.

so to all the new cats out there that like the random off topic thread, like i do, better start gettin on homie for startin shit, because its gonna be cats like him that will get this thread deleted  


this thread was suposed to be for random model pics and shit like that, now its a no holds bared squared circle.

so lets get back to the thread topic already, post up some model pics already, and stop talking sheeeeeit! :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 19 2009, 11:14 PM~13941490
> *posted where?  you want more pics?
> has a mamba 25 bl setup, lipo, hitec servo, aluminum shocks, aluminum win mount, after market wing, cnc machined battery hold down in the works, there more, cant remember.  probably 450 into it  i got 2 more of these too, lol if geared right i can get it up to 50-60 mph  :0  im goin to try and race it at the track this weekend, but might be to fast to even run it there (if they even let it on the track with the setup i got  :uh: )
> *



On thetoyz forum. 

Sounds like a good set up you got in it. Im going to buy the 1/16 Revo....someday. 

I bought the LRP. 28 Spec 3 for my Revo today, I'm curious to see the power difference from my Wasp. 28 and the LRP. My Wasp was geared really low(13 tooth bell) and it would strip diffs. In fact it has blown two diffs. Probably going to gear the LRP. with a 18 tooth bell, this motor I just want a good high speed Revo.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 20 2009, 03:19 AM~13943321
> *I already said what I had to say.....I was speaking in general and your Ni double G-er post is what set me off. If you are going to just start a fight with me, please take a number, take a seat...you can have this room all to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If I we're you I'd be more worried about get ur little LDC up and going instead of wasting your time worring about what I'm doing. Though it is nice to know that I'm enough for you to think about to go searching and read my Off Topic post. May I suggest you pick up a second hobby like knitting your grandma a sweater or something? Oh btw you can post up all your little seseame street pictures you want. They don't bother me.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 20 2009, 12:28 PM~13947726
> *If I we're you I'd be more worried about get ur little LDC up and going instead of wasting your time worring about what I'm doing.  Though it is nice to know that I'm enough for you to think about to go searching and read my Off Topic post.  May I suggest you pick up a second hobby like knitting your grandma a sweater or something?  Oh btw you can post up all your little seseame street pictures you want.  They don't bother me.
> *


It obviously bothered you enough to keep talking shit to him. Either drop it, apologize for your ignorance, or shut the hell up. You're not helping yourself any by keeping this going.

BTW, here's a pic of a project I am working so nobody will tell me to "shut up and build",


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 20 2009, 03:36 PM~13947822
> *It obviously bothered you enough to keep talking shit to him. Either drop it, apologize for your ignorance, or shut the hell up. You're not helping yourself any by keeping this going.
> 
> BTW, here's a pic of a project I am working so nobody will tell me to "shut up and build",
> 
> *


I din't bother to read this so I'll just pick a random smiley Ummmmmm...

:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 20 2009, 03:36 PM~13947822
> *It obviously bothered you enough to keep talking shit to him. Either drop it, apologize for your ignorance, or shut the hell up. You're not helping yourself any by keeping this going.
> 
> BTW, here's a pic of a project I am working so nobody will tell me to "shut up and build",
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






looks good poke, what colors you got goin on there? :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 20 2009, 02:28 PM~13947726
> *If I we're you I'd be more worried about get ur little LDC up and going instead of wasting your time worring about what I'm doing.  Though it is nice to know that I'm enough for you to think about to go searching and read my Off Topic post.  May I suggest you pick up a second hobby like knitting your grandma a sweater or something?  Oh btw you can post up all your little seseame street pictures you want.  They don't bother me.
> *



What have you done for this hobby? I continualy give to this hobby. Not worried about what you are doing, like I said your topic only made me speak up. Don't give yourself that much credit.  
LDC is a smidgen of what I tend with....it's not even that really...but it is there for modelers that like Lowriders and want to get away from the kind of drama you are spreading. (example wise...you are not the only one)

I am not talking about it anymore, make your remarks....see how far it gets you. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 20 2009, 02:36 PM~13947822
> *It obviously bothered you enough to keep talking shit to him. Either drop it, apologize for your ignorance, or shut the hell up. You're not helping yourself any by keeping this going.
> 
> 
> *


I agree, lets just forget about it and let it fade away.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2009, 12:58 PM~13948034
> *looks good poke, what colors you got goin on there? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, though I think it looks like crap. The colors are Metallic Brown and Metallic Sandalwood.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 20 2009, 05:06 PM~13949443
> *Thanks, though I think it looks like crap. The colors are Metallic Brown and Metallic Sandalwood.
> *


Throw some goldspokes on it and it will POP!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 20 2009, 05:06 PM~13949443
> *Thanks, though I think it looks like crap. The colors are Metallic Brown and Metallic Sandalwood.
> *



YEAH! I like it, just throw some 1117's on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Random model picture...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Another...


----------



## Tonioseven

Another...


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 20 2009, 07:10 PM~13950499
> *Another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: i like the yellow decal 

and POKEY that 64 looks real clean :yes: foil job looks flawless 


DLO did you get everything moved outta the way and cut that tree down ?
i feel ya with this weather the wifey drove our 300 into a sinkhole last wed 
the bodyshop guys said there was almost a gallon of water in the engine  
i was hoping they would total it out to just pay it off and go pick out a new ride but it doesnt sound like im am going to be that lucky 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

more random pics!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

i would much rather see any random model pics then to look in here everyday and have more pages of arguing


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2009, 08:04 PM~13951031
> *i would much rather see any random model pics then to look in here everyday and have more pages of arguing
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 20 2009, 07:23 PM~13950631
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: i like the yellow decal
> 
> and POKEY that 64 looks real clean :yes: foil job looks flawless
> DLO did you get everything moved outta the way and cut that tree down ?
> i feel ya with this weather the wifey drove our 300 into a sinkhole last wed
> the bodyshop guys said there was almost a gallon of water in the engine
> i was hoping they would total it out to just pay it off and go pick out a new ride but it doesnt sound like im am going to be that lucky
> :thumbsdown:
> *



YEAH, I GOT ALL OF THE CARS OUT OF THE WAY BUT I CANT CUT DOWN THE TREE CAUSE ITS WRAPPED OVER TOP OF THE POWER WIRES GOING TO THE HOUSE. I CALLED THE POWER COMPANY ABOUT 7 TIMES NOW. ONE GUY CAME OUT AND SAID THEY WOULD HAVE TO UNHOOK THE POWER WIRE, AND HE LEFT. I CALLED WHEN NO ONE ELSE CAME AND THEY TOLD ME TO CALL SOME OTHER NUMBER IN THE MORNING. MEANWHILE A TREE IS BEING HELD UP BY MY POWER WIRES. I MIGHT EN UP WITH A LAW SUIT ON MY HANDS, IF IT RIPPS THE WIRES OUT OF THE HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

We back on topic yet?!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 20 2009, 09:49 PM~13951381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick, nice pic


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 20 2009, 07:51 PM~13951396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We back on topic yet?!
> *


  

i hope


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

my old car 

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...eorVideo001.flv


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

all long gone


----------



## BODINE

my hearse i casted lol


----------



## Bogyoke

1/64 ?


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2009, 05:04 PM~13951031
> *i would much rather see any random model pics then to look in here everyday and have more pages of arguing
> *


cosigned

This is my new signature


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 20 2009, 08:07 PM~13951533
> *1/64 ?
> *


yeah llol

first try at it


----------



## Bogyoke

cool, but it looks like you left some of the mold in the cast?


----------



## BODINE

think that was some of the clay i didnt clean out of mold lol


----------



## Bogyoke

M577 APC - Radio Controlled


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 20 2009, 06:19 PM~13951632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is fckin badass, nightmare-ish but badass!


----------



## BODINE

this is why i decided to close in half my garage ....i really dont like these fukers


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 20 2009, 09:22 PM~13951660
> *That is fckin badass, nightmare-ish but badass!
> *


:biggrin: hand painted :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2009, 10:25 PM~13951688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





post more pics of this


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2009, 08:36 PM~13951838
> *post more pics of this
> *


lol thats it , got v8 hemi out of 300c , and i painted it and fuked it up , then stripped it and nothin after that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2009, 10:22 PM~13951666
> *this is why i decided to close in half my garage ....i really dont like these fukers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






wtf man, im all itchy now :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 20 2009, 08:47 AM~13944507
> *On thetoyz forum.
> 
> Sounds like a good set up you got in it. Im going to buy the 1/16 Revo....someday.
> 
> I bought the LRP. 28 Spec 3 for my Revo today, I'm curious to see the power difference from my Wasp. 28 and the LRP.  My Wasp was geared really low(13 tooth bell) and it would strip diffs. In fact it has blown two diffs.  Probably going to gear the LRP. with a 18 tooth bell,  this motor I just want a good high speed Revo.
> *


yea i posted up on there.
id like to grab the 1/16 revo too, thing looks bad ass. ive always wanted the larger revo, just dont have the money to drop on one of them, lol. everytime i mess with nitro i have problem, like with the spurs too, i strip them all the time, i was tuning my t-maxx and the spur broke in pieces all in my face. it was melted pieces and gave me blisters all over my face, lol i sold it the next day. i got the venom pro charger today in the mail finally. this charger is packed with features, got it pretty much brand new for 75, i think they run 200 than 30 for the power supply and got it all :cheesy: im hoping to get out and run this buggy tomorrow. been working so much, already done 30 hours in 2 day and still 3 more days of the same crap to go. :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2009, 10:38 PM~13951859
> *lol thats it , got v8 hemi out of 300c , and i painted it and fuked it up , then stripped it and nothin after that
> *


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

gonna switch the grille in this one for a billet one i made..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## pancho1969




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 20 2009, 09:11 PM~13952246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969

thanks bodine


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13952398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dylopez

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2009, 07:39 PM~13951878
> *wtf man, im all itchy now :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2009, 08:39 PM~13951878
> *wtf man, im all itchy now :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


imagine how i felt .... dropped a ring to the 1109s 

pulled shelf out and saw that fuker sittin there


----------



## BiggC




----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13952398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm very nice
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 20 2009, 02:23 PM~13950631
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: i like the yellow decal
> 
> and POKEY that 64 looks real clean :yes: foil job looks flawless
> DLO did you get everything moved outta the way and cut that tree down ?
> i feel ya with this weather the wifey drove our 300 into a sinkhole last wed
> the bodyshop guys said there was almost a gallon of water in the engine
> i was hoping they would total it out to just pay it off and go pick out a new ride but it doesnt sound like im am going to be that lucky
> :thumbsdown:
> *


go buy the guys at the shop a case of beer


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 20 2009, 03:46 PM~13951352
> *YEAH, I GOT ALL OF THE CARS OUT OF THE WAY BUT I CANT CUT DOWN THE TREE CAUSE ITS WRAPPED OVER TOP OF THE POWER WIRES GOING TO THE HOUSE. I CALLED THE POWER COMPANY ABOUT 7 TIMES NOW. ONE GUY CAME OUT AND SAID THEY WOULD HAVE TO UNHOOK THE POWER WIRE, AND HE LEFT. I CALLED WHEN NO ONE ELSE CAME AND THEY TOLD ME TO CALL SOME OTHER NUMBER IN THE MORNING. MEANWHILE A TREE IS BEING HELD UP BY MY POWER WIRES. I MIGHT EN UP WITH A LAW SUIT ON MY HANDS, IF IT RIPPS THE WIRES OUT OF THE HOUSE. :biggrin:
> *


call your local news channel for them to show it..... then u can put it out there and they will act quick


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2009, 04:34 PM~13951808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2009, 02:07 AM~13955012
> *call your local news channel for them to show it..... then u can put it out there and they will act quick
> *


I might just do that. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://cgi.ebay.com/1985-Oldsmobile-Cutlas...%3A1%7C294%3A50

:0


----------



## Bos82

almost 20 minutes lon, but sick as fuck. beatboxin and shit!!!!! just check this out if ya got time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3kyNGVK-hI


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2009, 12:36 AM~13955182
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1985-Oldsmobile-Cutlas...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> :0
> *


Damn, I haven't seen him on here for a long time. Hope he is doing okay.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 21 2009, 03:35 AM~13955490
> *almost 20 minutes lon, but sick as fuck. beatboxin and shit!!!!! just check this out if ya got time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3kyNGVK-hI
> *


That's badass! :0

Knight Rider! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

here is another one. go to about 6 1/2 minutes into it. homeboy beats and sings at the same time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV_X17iP0AQ


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 21 2009, 06:05 AM~13955532
> *here is another one. go to about 6 1/2 minutes into it. homeboy beats and sings at the same time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV_X17iP0AQ
> *



That guy is crazy.


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 21 2009, 06:35 AM~13955490-->
> 
> 
> 
> almost 20 minutes lon, but sick as fuck. beatboxin and shit!!!!! just check this out if ya got time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3kyNGVK-hI
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was badass! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@May 20 2009, 10:47 PM~13951988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeff that body pattern is sick bro!  and them colors are nice as F#$K bro..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@May 20 2009, 11:11 PM~13952246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick pic Pancho :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

guys add your comments to this topic.... it is being referred to revell management.... maybe we can be heard

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=477483&st=0


----------



## AJ128

TRYIN TO LEARN HOW TO PINSTRIPE


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2009, 06:09 PM~13962704
> *guys add your comments to this topic.... it is being referred to revell management.... maybe we can be heard
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=477483&st=0
> *


 SPEAK UP!!! WE VOTE WITH OUR POCKETS EVERYTIME WE BUY A KIT. MAYBE OF THEY SEE WHAT WE WANT AS A ACOMMUNITY , THEY MIGHT LISTEN TO THE SUGGESTIONS, ITS WORTH A SHOT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

took them out today, hit 50+ mph and cant even keep them on the ground. full throttle from a stop makes it do a back flip straight into the air, forget the wheelie's :biggrin: really it isnt much fun being this fast at 1/18th scale, i got to regear and reprogram it to slow it down


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 20 2009, 06:51 PM~13951396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We back on topic yet?!
> *


Did you build that? Where'd you get those wheels from?


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 21 2009, 11:25 PM~13964062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice collection bro :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx junior


----------



## PINK86REGAL

this is my fav. model
























as u can see i was bored and took pics


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: ^^^^ surrious


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 21 2009, 07:35 PM~13964195
> *this is my fav. model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as u can see i was bored and took pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

I like these babes on the trunk!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 22 2009, 01:15 PM~13969361
> *I like these babes on the trunk!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 21 2009, 09:35 PM~13964195
> *this is my fav. model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as u can see i was bored and took pics
> *



pimp shit idk that ive seen a few of those builds before you should post them all that regal is fuckin bad ass


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2009, 06:09 PM~13962704
> *guys add your comments to this topic.... it is being referred to revell management.... maybe we can be heard
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=477483&st=0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHATS UP LIL? HEY IS THERE SOMEONE HERE FROM FRESNO WHO ORDERED AN 80's LINCOLN FROM SOMEONE AND HASN'T GOTTEN SHIT? THERE'S SOMEONE CALLING THE "EXECUTION CUSTOMS" BIZ LINE TALKING SHIT AND LEAVING MESSAGES AND TEXTS ABOUT AN 80'S LINCOLN AND CALLING THE HOMIE A "MARK" AND SAYING THE WEBSITE "AINT SHIT"!!! WELL HEY BIG MAN STEP UP AND SHOW YOURSELF AND LETS TALK!! OH YEAH ANSWER YOUR PHONE HOMIE CUZ I GOT THE NUMBER!! "EC" HAS NEVER NEVER EVER OFFERED ANY 80"s LINCOLN OF ANY SORT!!! KIT OR RESIN!!! I THINK YOUR GETTIN THE NAME CONFUSED WITH ANOTHER KAT ON HERE WHO'S BURNING PPL! CHECK YOUR NAMES HOMIE BEFORE YOU START LEAVING BULLSHIT TEXTS AND VOICEMAILS!!THIS IS "EXECUTION CUSTOMS" & "CUSTOM BUILDERS M.C.C." JAY & FRED. THERE'S NO "DAVE" HERE!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2009, 07:31 PM~13974190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's badass!

One thing that bugs me everytime I see one of these though, is the wheel arches. If your gonna go through all the trouble of doing that, and then doing all the resto work, why not work in the rear wheel well arches from the Cutlass? It just ruins the look of it for me when the front arches are squared, and the rears are rounded. The Regal front clip matches up better.

I'd still rock it though! :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Well the tree finally fell! I called the electric company 8 or 9 times about it and they said then fastest they could get out here to unhook the electric cables was this coming Tuesday. Well the tree didn't feel like waitin that long, and it ripped the line right out of the house. Can you say lawsuit? I'm pissed. Sorry had to vent a little.


They didn't like the sound of a lawsuit. Its fixed already, but they're still paying for the damage to the house.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 22 2009, 01:21 PM~13971420
> *pimp shit idk that ive seen a few of those builds before you should post them all that regal is fuckin bad ass
> *


thanx alot!. evry single one of those and a few more are on my build thread. i built them all last yeat 08 and like 4 this year.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 23 2009, 02:09 AM~13976362
> *Well the tree finally fell! I called the electric company 8 or 9 times about it and they said then fastest they could get out here to unhook the electric cables was this coming Tuesday. Well the tree didn't feel like waitin that long, and it ripped the line right out of the house. Can you say lawsuit? I'm pissed. Sorry had to vent a little.
> They didn't like the sound of a lawsuit. Its fixed already, but they're still paying for the damage to the house.
> 
> *


I had the same thing happen to me last year. We have woods just beyond our back yard, and during a huge wind storm, a tree fell on the lines behind our neighbors house. It snapped the pole behind our house IN HALF, and pulled the lines AND the meter out of the back of our house.

We were without power for almost a week. The city kept sending me bills for all of this different shit they had to do. I finally got pissed and made them pay for new siding all the way around my house.


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice Paint job Bob..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 23 2009, 08:57 AM~13976847
> *I had the same thing happen to me last year. We have woods just beyond our back yard, and during a huge wind storm, a tree fell on the lines behind our neighbors house. It snapped the pole behind our house IN HALF, and pulled the lines AND the meter out of the back of our house.
> 
> We were without power for almost a week. The city kept sending me bills for all of this different shit they had to do. I finally got pissed and made them pay for new siding all the way around my house.
> *




Yeah! I think they're crazy! I showed them it was on the wire they were supposed to do something then, but no! Oh well Its all taken care of now. Except I have to cut down the tree. I almost got it though. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 23 2009, 09:04 AM~13976879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum!!!


----------



## gottie

what do you guys think


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 23 2009, 09:36 AM~13977020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think
> *



VERY NICE! :thumbsup: POST MORE PICS. 63 IS MY FAVORITE! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by gottie+May 23 2009, 04:36 PM~13977020-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@May 23 2009, 05:51 PM~13977338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet rides homies!    :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

Nice work guys


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 23 2009, 10:51 AM~13977338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET PONTIAC TONIO! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks bros! I painted it about 5 years ago and put it away until a few days ago. This site has inspired me to finish up quite a few projects! I gotta step my airbrush game up a LOT!!!


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rollinoldskoo

that the 60 merc?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 23 2009, 02:33 PM~13978694
> *that the 60 merc?
> *



yep


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 23 2009, 09:04 AM~13976879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks guys! it's a quicky, will be done by Monday. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

batman themed ride? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rodburner1974

DO IT!


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty

interior for my 59 impala


----------



## Tonioseven

Got this painted just in time today before it started raining...


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

China Doll


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 24 2009, 01:31 PM~13984296
> *China Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: VERY NICE


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 24 2009, 12:31 PM~13984296
> *China Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shoe box . Is that Oriental over small silver flake? Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 24 2009, 02:31 PM~13984296
> *China Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rodburner1974

I built it a few months ago, took new pics today hehe....yep it's Oriental Kandy over metal silver. glad you like.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 23 2009, 02:32 PM~13978685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm lovin' this! I have a '50 Ford project that will be similar in color.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 24 2009, 03:12 PM~13984499
> *I'm lovin' this! I have a '50 Ford project that will be similar in color.
> *



thanks, I used it for first time there and I love it!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13974216
> *That's badass!
> 
> One thing that bugs me everytime I see one of these though, is the wheel arches. If your gonna go through all the trouble of doing that, and then doing all the resto work, why not work in the rear wheel well arches from the Cutlass? It just ruins the look of it for me when the front arches are squared, and the rears are rounded. The Regal front clip matches up better.
> 
> I'd still rock it though! :cheesy:
> *


x2 homie. thas tha first thing i looked at when i saw this pic. i agree it jus dont look right


----------



## SOLO1

got a lil work done


----------



## rodburner1974

interior for China Doll


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 24 2009, 11:31 PM~13988280
> *interior for China Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 that is sick man!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 25 2009, 01:31 AM~13988280
> *interior for China Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 24 2009, 09:31 PM~13984296
> *China Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAMN!! :0


----------



## rodburner1974

right on fella's!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 24 2009, 10:31 PM~13988280
> *interior for China Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice and clean!
Decals? purchased or homemade?


----------



## Tonioseven

*Informational tip: The trunk floor piece from the Revell '58 Impala will fit almost perfectly into the trunk area of the AMT '62 Chevy.*


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 25 2009, 11:50 AM~13990012
> *Nice and clean!
> Decals? purchased or homemade?
> *



thanks! I should have scanned them before using them, but I scanned these.


----------



## Bogyoke

Oh, ok thanks for the info. I'll look into this product the next time I'm at the LHS.

BTW, is that one of those steering knobs (forgot the name) on the steering wheel? Dude, you are into the details for sure.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 25 2009, 05:29 PM~13993539
> *BTW, is that one of those steering knobs (forgot the name) on the steering wheel? Dude, you are into the details for sure.
> *


looks like a sucicide knob to me.... what is it made from , id like to do that on my bomb build....


----------



## ElRafa

Some random pics from a car show here yesterday :biggrin: 
































































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

The Main Event


----------



## BODINE

i like that old i think burban


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13994617
> *i like that old i think burban
> *


 :yes: an older white cat owned it he kept it pretty clean


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 25 2009, 07:04 PM~13994599
> *The Main Event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 25 2009, 07:29 PM~13993539
> *Oh, ok thanks for the info. I'll look into this product the next time I'm at the LHS.
> 
> BTW, is that one of those steering knobs (forgot the name) on the steering wheel? Dude, you are into the details for sure.
> *


np! you might find it online at their site too. 
yes it's a necker knob or suicide knob. thanks, i really don't go nuts with detail on every model, but i like to add something that stands out as a detail on each one. i have some projects that are full detail, but mainly i like to build for the "look" of the car if ya know what i mean?  



> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 25 2009, 08:46 PM~13994432
> *looks like a sucicide knob to me.... what is it made from , id like to do that on my bomb build....
> *


yes it is...i made the knob out of taillight sprue on my dremel and polished it on the dremel so it was clear and smooth. it's held on by aluminum that i cut and bolted with RB Motion nut and bolt. The pics kinda suck....


----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## Bogyoke

Brilliant! Looks like a real one and the scale is rite on point.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 26 2009, 09:15 PM~14006412
> *Brilliant! Looks like a real one and the scale is rite on point.
> *



I am glad you like it. I only had one photo to get the idea from....I was thinking about a solid color, but when I saw the red one here I went with it. :biggrin:


----------



## chevy1964

WERE CAN I DOWNLOAD FREE MUSIC FROM ?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@May 27 2009, 11:02 AM~14012886
> *WERE CAN I DOWNLOAD FREE MUSIC FROM ?
> *


MP3Rocket.com, just download their program and have at it.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## youcantfademe

* was a beautiful day today..... I DID MY FIRST 3 WHEEL IN THE LAC..... AND MY SECOND AND THIRD....... I CANT STAY OFF THE SWITCH WHEN TURNING NOW..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 28 2009, 10:05 PM~14031311
> *pics or SHUT THE FUCK UP ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 28 2009, 11:37 PM~14033287
> *pics  or  SHUT THE  FUCK  UP !
> *


 :0 

















:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 28 2009, 10:37 PM~14033287
> *pics  or  SHUT THE  FUCK  UP !
> *


DONT TRIP POTATO CHIP.... WAITING ON PAINT. I JUST WENT FOR A DRIVE TODAY AND PLAYED WITH THE SWITCH,....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 29 2009, 12:55 AM~14033780
> *DONT TRIP POTATO CHIP.... WAITING ON PAINT. I JUST WENT FOR A DRIVE TODAY AND PLAYED WITH MYSELF ,....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

just picked up my new whip

91 caprice, shaved f**king bald! on air, HID conversion, impala ss billet grille, jambs under hood and trunk already painted in a custom mix pearl diamond white.

























just ordered these "smooth" bumpers to go with the shaved trim


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 29 2009, 01:24 AM~14034107
> *just picked up my new whip
> 
> 91 caprice, shaved f**king bald! on air, HID conversion, impala ss billet grille, jambs under hood and trunk already painted in a custom mix pearl diamond white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered these "smooth" bumpers to go with the shaved trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!


----------



## rodburner1974

Paint is polished out, came out pretty nice I think. I missed a few scratches I can see them, but maybe nobody else will haha! (under the paint)
I can't help but to play "mock up", it's just what keeps me going on a build! 
The chrome needs to be cleaned, it's still dusty from 40 some years of shelf life hehe! Lucky me, the kustom tail lights were on this. Not sure if I will use the tailpipe tips or not. I have pretty much made up my mind on the boot though, it's gotta be white! I have the tuck wheel cover and it will be white as well as the shift knob. I think this will set it off nice and not be so plain looking.


----------



## 06150xlt

my 1:1 sorry pics are huge


----------



## Bos82

well. I moved the pics of my impala over here so it was not taking up any room in the actual buildoff thread!!!!!!!! Here is the breakdown. Painted the ride black, taped that off and did the white, then taped that off and did the red. That is when shit got fucked up. The read leaked onto the white a but and the back end of the car looked like shit. Went to sand the back. I was standing over my work bench table, dropped the fuckin car, it hit the table, broke, then broke again on the ground. Cant find the piece and ready to fuckin stomp the biatch. Yes, This is a vent session and yes the car is pretty much a masterpiece next to a pile of crap right now. Enjoy!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
















:machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :barf: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant:


----------



## darkside customs

Patrick, did you use enamel or lacquer paint?? Either way, go to wal mart and get some Super Clean and strip that paint bro. Then we'll go from there and get you goin on fixin those pillars. Its just a minor setback bro.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 30 2009, 11:26 PM~14050642
> *Patrick, did you use enamel or lacquer paint?? Either way, go to wal mart and get some Super Clean and strip that paint bro. Then we'll go from there and get you goin on fixin those pillars. Its just a minor setback bro.
> *


no need for walmart. I got brake fluid. THis bitch is going swimming.......MAYBE. I already got my damn 37 in the fluid.


----------



## darkside customs

Let it swim for a bit, and find that damn pillar that broke. You can do this bro!! I know you arent gonna let this car play with you. You got this man, I can already see you doin big thangs with this one bro!!! You did bad ass work on that Caddy now you can do it on this Impala.


----------



## just_a-doodz

looks like Im not the only one having paint issues.I painted my '59 Elco for the Dynasty build-off....(yes Im late as...) and teh Uptown Escalade.Paint has me pissed right now.Does Super Clean remove laquer?I got some of it of with EZ-Off...but the rest wont budge.I feel so mad right now...


----------



## darkside customs

Yeah the super clean works homie. You gotta soak it longer though.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 30 2009, 11:34 PM~14050712
> *Let it swim for a bit, and find that damn pillar that broke. You can do this bro!! I know you arent gonna let this car play with you. You got this man, I can already see you doin big thangs with this one bro!!! You did bad ass work on that Caddy now you can do it on this Impala.
> *


 I know I tried and learned new shit with the caddy, but u should see the caddy in person!!!!!!!!!! looks terrible man. Broken door handle, leakin of the two colors, sharpie for a coverup, and shit else that could be wrong. Anyway. No car is gonna fuckin play with my head dawg. Found the part and that thing is fucked up too. I dont know man. Right now I am fuckin pissed at the impala and pissed that I set up the caddy wrong too. The trunk and suspension, and other shit. I think it is time I either build fuckin basic shit or fuckin learn something before I touch another kit. Maybe next time I will set the shit up right!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 30 2009, 11:36 PM~14050726
> *looks like Im not the only one having paint issues.I painted my '59 Elco for the Dynasty build-off....(yes Im late as...) and teh Uptown Escalade.Paint has me pissed right now.Does Super Clean remove laquer?I got some of it of with EZ-Off...but the rest wont budge.I feel so mad right now...
> *


Send it to me dawg!!!!! I knwo the break fluid I got works real well. About 7 cars in that shit so far.


----------



## AJ128

AY BOS. FIX THAT SHIT AND GET BACK ON THE BENCH HOMIE.


----------



## darkside customs

I feel ya brotha, I was having a terrible time when I first started out. Even when I just got back into the hobby a little over a year ago. It happens. But you're in a great club, and we all are down to help each other out. I know you are comin down here next weekend and you'll have some good peeps to talk to and see about fixin that Impala. I wont be able to make it to the show, but if you are gonna be down here over the weekend, then Ill give yall a holla when I get off work and see what everyone is doin. Maybe I can kick it with you before you go back to AZ. I gotta get off of here and get a few hours sleep before work. Hit me up tomorrow bro.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 31 2009, 01:42 AM~14050777
> *Send it to me dawg!!!!! I knwo the break fluid I got works real well. About 7 cars in that shit so far.
> *


LOL....this is the FIRST time Ive had this much trouble.Makes me feel stupid.I dont know what the f is going on?What is fastest to get lacquer....brake fluid.....castrol...purple power.....alchohol?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 30 2009, 11:51 PM~14050858
> *LOL....this is the FIRST time Ive had this much trouble.Makes me feel stupid.I dont know what the f is going on?What is fastest to get lacquer....brake fluid.....castrol...purple power.....alchohol?
> *


honestly man. All I have ever tried was Break Fluid. I pulled a car out the next day, used a tooth brush, and everything came off.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 31 2009, 01:54 AM~14050887
> *honestly man. All I have ever tried was Break Fluid. I pulled a car out the next day, used a tooth brush, and everything came off.
> *


Cool....I have NO patience.Good luck with the Impala.....looks promising.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 31 2009, 12:18 AM~14051097
> *Cool....I have NO patience.Good luck with the Impala.....looks promising.
> *


I am the same way man. Patience was never a part of me.... Good luck to you too man.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@May 30 2009, 11:44 PM~14050796
> *AY BOS. FIX THAT SHIT AND GET BACK ON THE BENCH HOMIE.
> *


I aint touchin that bitch right now!!! We will see though.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BODINE

so does everyone use same batch of brakefluid???

ive used 2 times but bought new both time lol


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 31 2009, 12:38 AM~14051221
> *so does everyone use same batch of brakefluid???
> 
> ive used 2 times but bought new both time lol
> *


i get 3 or 4 uses...


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 31 2009, 12:38 AM~14051221
> *so does everyone use same batch of brakefluid???
> 
> ive used 2 times but bought new both time lol
> *


hahaha. honestly man. I changed that crap once. I use the hell out of it.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 31 2009, 02:38 AM~14051221
> *so does everyone use same batch of brakefluid???
> 
> ive used 2 times but bought new both time lol
> *


I've never changed mine, and it works great every time. I think I've soked around 12 paint jobs so far.


----------



## Tonioseven

After I got my Impala painted last night, I followed PINK86REGAL's advice for a new way to chill...









































Then I added my own extra ingredient...











Thanks for the recipe bro!! :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tunzafun

damn i gotta try that recipe with having all tha stressful days at work! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

u liked it tonio?? after a few that shit creaps up on u. i dont like anything with coconut but i do like malibu


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 31 2009, 05:17 PM~14054368
> *u liked it tonio?? after a few that shit creaps up on u. i dont like anything with coconut but i do like malibu
> *


That sh!t had me on _swerve_!!    After 3 of them, I was faded all the way out!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Anyone watch hockey? I'm watching the game right now, its pretty good. I'm a huge chicago blackhawks fan but detroit beat us out this year. So if the penguins dont win i'm still not too mad. detroit is good this year.


----------



## Kirby

who is p209 on eastcoastryders.com? he got a bad ass lowrider posted up on there now and i thought it was someone from here.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 31 2009, 08:51 PM~14055355
> *Anyone watch hockey? I'm watching the game right now, its pretty good. I'm a huge chicago blackhawks fan but detroit beat us out this year. So if the penguins dont win i'm still not too mad. detroit is good this year.
> *





fuck detroit man.................. they got lucky in both games , with some shotty bounces off the boards and stupid shit like that, we are out shootin and out hittin them cats , its only a matter of time before them old heads breakdown................................................................................................................................................................................................................................







pittsburgh in 7 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my son gettin down on 1:1


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 31 2009, 09:54 PM~14057053
> *
> 
> my son gettin down on 1:1
> *


that was funny, why he give up! lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 31 2009, 11:40 PM~14056894
> *fuck detroit man.................. they got lucky in both games , with some shotty bounces off the boards and stupid shit like that, we are out shootin and out hittin them cats , its only a matter of time before them old heads breakdown................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> pittsburgh in 7 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2009, 02:49 PM~14053637
> *After I got my Impala painted last night, I followed PINK86REGAL's advice for a new way to chill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added my own extra ingredient...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe bro!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


so you pour just enough Malibu in the bottle to top it off.....then what.Do you mix it or just shotgun it?I might try that...looks kinda good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 31 2009, 06:25 PM~14057414
> *that was funny, why he give up! lol
> *


he didn't give up.... he did all 8 and just finished :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2009, 12:49 PM~14053637
> *After I got my Impala painted last night, I followed PINK86REGAL's advice for a new way to chill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added my own extra ingredient...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe bro!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Got my ingredients today!!!! Gonna put this to the test...


----------



## phatras




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 1 2009, 08:27 PM~14066034
> *Got my ingredients today!!!! Gonna put this to the test...
> *


Just don't end up like this guy...












:cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 31 2009, 11:58 PM~14058303
> *he didn't give up.... he did all 8 and just finished  :biggrin:
> *


nice! give him a high five! Tell him i need to borrow him when i'm ready to do my burbs brakes. There's too many lugs to undo!


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 1 2009, 07:28 PM~14066722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are sweet


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2009, 01:49 PM~14053637
> *After I got my Impala painted last night, I followed PINK86REGAL's advice for a new way to chill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added my own extra ingredient...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe bro!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


lol i checked this out on sunday good shit and it does creep fast after a few


----------



## youcantfademe

Pray that GM may re-emerge from bankruptcy with some RWD coupes :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 1 2009, 09:18 PM~14068183
> *lol i checked this out on sunday good shit and it does creep fast after a few
> *


Yeah it does. It was good as hell though. knocked out a 6 pack and went to bed.lol. I def will have it again though. Thx Tonio!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone else get a pm from a "gromerdok" titled "Video" and in the message space is says "look at now" ?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 2 2009, 02:39 PM~14071898
> *anyone else get a pm from a "gromerdok" titled "Video" and in the message space is says "look at now" ?
> *


Yeah, I deleted it before the video started though.



> _Originally posted by Bos82+Jun 2 2009, 01:13 PM~14071255-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it does. It was good as hell though. knocked out a 6 pack and went to bed.lol. I def will have it again though. Thx Tonio!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank PINK86 REGAL, he put me on to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 10:54 PM~14057053
> *
> 
> my son gettin down on 1:1
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely doin’ the right thing bro!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatras_@Jun 1 2009, 09:28 PM~14066722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 31 2009, 05:09 PM~14055465
> *who is p209 on eastcoastryders.com? he got a bad ass lowrider posted up on there now and i thought it was someone from here.
> *


thats me :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 2 2009, 04:01 AM~14069959
> *Pray that GM may re-emerge from bankruptcy with some RWD coupes :0
> *


lol, yeah right. 

The government is runnin' the show now, and they are gonna be as "green" as possible from here on out. Unless it's a truck, Corvette, Camaro, or a Cadillac, expect most of the new vehicles they develope in the years to come to be FWD, gas-sipping blandmobiles, just like Toyota builds now.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 2 2009, 12:13 PM~14071255
> *Yeah it does. It was good as hell though. knocked out a 6 pack and went to bed.lol. I def will have it again though. Thx Tonio!!!!!
> *



lol thanks jayson for making me more of a drunk j/p my pitbull loves corona she even knows what the bottle looks like so she got to try that version ill post pics later of it lol :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 1 2009, 10:28 PM~14066722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Emersom Biggons ?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2009, 10:21 PM~14077966
> *Emersom Biggons ?
> *


Yup.. MAS is back in full swings so there available again.. I slapped that set together real fast to check them out on some rides..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 3 2009, 12:32 AM~14078171
> *Yup.. MAS is back in full swings so there available again.. I slapped that set together real fast to check them out on some rides..
> *





POST SOME MOCK UPS  


AND YOU HAVE ANYMORE ON HAND?


I WANNA SEE THEM FLAME CUTS MOCKED UP


----------



## phatras

No more on hand.. I order them as i need them as there pricey.. Ill get some pics up asap..


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2009, 02:29 PM~14072486
> *thats me  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thought so, i seen you got some tuners?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 2 2009, 12:39 PM~14071898
> *anyone else get a pm from a "gromerdok" titled "Video" and in the message space is says "look at now" ?
> *


Dont open that shit, its a fucking virus bro.
Youre not the only one who got a pm like that.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jun 2 2009, 09:58 PM~14079292-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dont open that shit, its a fucking virus bro.
> Youre not the only one who got a pm like that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undercoverimpala_@Jun 2 2009, 09:45 PM~14079168
> *so i have noticed that there has been alot of spammers lately i got a pm today from someone i have never talked to just a heads up to everyone. i talked to one of my boys who told me that some one got a virus cuz of a message like the one i got. pm said video and i didnt open it cuz i checked the sender and it showed  0 posts.......if anyone gets a message like this do not open it.......here are the names of known spammers
> 
> lilry.zhan
> gromerdok
> *


i posted this up a little while ago im with darkside dont open it


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 1 2009, 09:28 PM~14066722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had some rims kinda like that on my blazer back in the day :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 12:58 AM~14079292
> *Dont open that shit, its a fucking virus bro.
> Youre not the only one who got a pm like that.
> *


i knew it was prolly a virus...wierd name with no posts...just like the last dude


----------



## 408models

*SAW THIS INSIDE A FORD PANAL TRUCK AT A SHOW*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 10:44 AM~14081210
> *SAW THIS INSIDE A FORD PANAL TRUCK AT A SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THat's sweet... :0


----------



## phatras

> i had some rims kinda like that on my blazer back in the day :cheesy:
> 
> Nice blazer.. IM a sucker for billets..


----------



## Siim123

Has anyone built lowrider from 1958 Corvette? :biggrin: 
If you have then please post pics, need some ideas(not for me).
Also if there is 1:1 58 Corvette lowrider then please show  


Thanks!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone know anything about this kit? i've had it for like 8 years now...


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2009, 11:34 PM~14101012
> *anyone know anything about this kit? i've had it for like 8 years now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KIT is only worth a DOLLER. I'll give you 50 cents for it.


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## rollinoldskoo

what a transformation..... :wow:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 5 2009, 02:01 AM~14101185
> *what a transformation.....  :wow:
> *



it's a TRANSFORMER!
:biggrin: ty


----------



## Bos82

Wooow!!!!! That is great work right there man. I love it !!!!!


----------



## Siim123

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 5 2009, 07:04 AM~14102413
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just Bumpin MCBA..... :biggrin:

As many as I could until I got bored... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Keep it exactly the way it is. Palmer kits are junk, but people really like the box art.



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2009, 11:34 PM~14101012
> *anyone know anything about this kit? i've had it for like 8 years now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Models IV Life

DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW 1ofAKND IS DOING? HAVEN'T SEEN HIM ON HERE IN A MINUTE!!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 5 2009, 09:32 AM~14103570
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW 1ofAKND IS DOING? HAVEN'T SEEN HIM ON HERE IN A MINUTE!!
> *


x2....


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 5 2009, 11:32 AM~14103570
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW 1ofAKND IS DOING? HAVEN'T SEEN HIM ON HERE IN A MINUTE!!
> *


I PM'd him a couple weeks back and he said he was doing as good as could be expected and hanging in there.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 5 2009, 09:21 AM~14102507
> *Just Bumpin MCBA.....    :biggrin:
> 
> As many as I could until I got bored...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 im in mcba now?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 5 2009, 07:04 AM~14102413
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He is a post whore. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 5 2009, 09:32 AM~14103570
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW 1ofAKND IS DOING? HAVEN'T SEEN HIM ON HERE IN A MINUTE!!
> *


I called him a few times last month, and no answer.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2009, 12:56 PM~14106625
> *I called him a few times last month, and no answer.
> *


damn.... same thing happens when i try to call you...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 5 2009, 11:09 PM~14109213
> *damn.... same thing happens when i try to call you...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 5 2009, 10:09 PM~14109213
> *damn.... same thing happens when i try to call you...
> *


I just sent you the number again. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2009, 08:40 PM~14109744
> *I just sent you the number again.  :biggrin:
> *


  new number.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 6 2009, 01:52 AM~14110074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

like that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cant decide on rims for this damn thing! any suggestions?


----------



## BiggC

If I were you I'd find some round ones to put on it, might help it roll also. :biggrin: 




















But no really, how are you wanting to build it? :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao:

wanted to donk it kinda, but keep it simple n clean with em tucked...kinda like my monte


----------



## Scur-rape-init

20in Spokes from the Monte Donk kit...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Also wanna throw out there that the rims i want on it... want staggereds...which i can make so throw somethin at me


----------



## BiggC

I dunno man, what wheels do you have?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ive went through all the ones i have, none look right...


----------



## BiggC

Well in that case you should just toss a set of wires on it. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 7 2009, 12:26 AM~14115122
> *Well in that case you should just toss a set of wires on it.  :biggrin:
> *





x-2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wantd to try and color match these some how.. i dunno.. and jeff these the ones i was textin you about


----------



## rollindeep408

anyone heard from dough been waiting on some pieces from him for like 8 to 9 months now :angry:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 6 2009, 12:52 AM~14110074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 6 2009, 09:28 PM~14115145
> *x-2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 7 2009, 06:49 AM~14116906
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


x4 but color matched 

step out side your donk box :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

found this today ....with my bro.....there were more but my phone went dead


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 7 2009, 05:51 PM~14120444
> *found this today ....with my bro.....there were more but my phone went dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmmm.....58 even if its a 4 door..... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

but i dunno if the 55 or 56 in background was 2 or 4dr


----------



## BODINE

and this damn lady way to close to the wheel 

bro snapped this pic lol


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 7 2009, 06:18 PM~14120656
> *and this damn lady way to close to the wheel
> 
> bro snapped this pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like moving 6 inches closer to the glass makes your vision any better.... :uh: :0


----------



## BODINE

she needs little ass smart car or somthin lol


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 7 2009, 06:21 PM~14120688
> *she needs little ass smart car or somthin lol
> *


a walker..... :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bus pass....


----------



## BODINE

and she was haulin ass like 75-80 in a 55 lol


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 7 2009, 08:18 PM~14120656
> *and this damn lady way to close to the wheel
> 
> bro snapped this pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I HATE when I see that sh!t!!! :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 6 2009, 07:27 PM~14115583
> *anyone heard from dough been waiting on some pieces from him for like 8 to 9 months now :angry:
> *


i talk to him all the time on the phone... he's still making things for me.... is there something u paid for and didn't get? or he just hasn't made what u asked for yet?


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 10:37 PM~14115204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantd to try and color match these some how.. i dunno.. and jeff these the ones i was textin you about
> *


U LIKE MY DONK???


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Kirby

Hell yeah...Fuck detroit.


----------



## undead white boy

3 more fucking days till i get this
(turn up your brightness before watching its a little dark)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIMZwOFbNe4

The new call of duty world at war map pack.
I have been waiting for this to come out since they stated they were gonna make it.
And now i must say the wait is worth while :0 .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 7 2009, 06:00 PM~14122189
> *3 more fucking days till i get this
> (turn up your brightness before watching its a little dark)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIMZwOFbNe4
> 
> The new call of duty world at war map pack.
> I have been waiting for this to come out since they stated they were gonna make it.
> And now i must say the wait is worth while :0 .
> *


u better settle your debts before blowing the money u "don't have" on a fukkin video game


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 09:34 PM~14122455
> *u better settle your debts before blowing the money u "don't have" on a fukkin video game
> *


Shipping the boxes out tomorrow.Gee thanks for caring so much.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 7 2009, 10:46 PM~14121303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




got that shit in a text message the other day lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*PUT IT UP HERE OR PM ME NOW AND I WILL GUARANTEE YOU IT WILL BE SET STRAIT THIS WEEK.... I HAVE A LONG LIST OF CUSTOMERS AND TRADES THAT HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS.... *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2009, 12:51 AM~14122623
> *PUT IT UP HERE OR PM ME NOW AND I WILL GUARANTEE YOU IT WILL BE SET STRAIT THIS WEEK.... I HAVE A LONG LIST OF CUSTOMERS AND TRADES THAT HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS....
> *




never had a problem  


wish i could say the same for the other island brother tho


----------



## stilldownivlife

FINALLY GOT MY CRAGARS :biggrin: 
next step - getting the fkn car down here from michigan 


















scrub the white's and drop it


----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks sick


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Siim123

Damn!! Badass toys!!  :biggrin: hno:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 8 2009, 12:31 PM~14124076
> *FINALLY GOT MY CRAGARS :biggrin:
> next step - getting the fkn car down here from michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrub the white's and drop it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass 64!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jun 8 2009, 12:51 AM~14122623-->
> 
> 
> 
> *PUT IT UP HERE OR PM ME NOW AND I WILL GUARANTEE YOU IT WILL BE SET STRAIT THIS WEEK.... I HAVE A LONG LIST OF CUSTOMERS AND TRADES THAT HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS.... *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: Get my shit here now!! :0 Just kidding bro, I KNOW you're good for it
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jun 8 2009, 12:53 AM~14122638
> *never had a problem
> wish i could say the same for the other island brother tho
> *


X2 Jeffe, Im still waitin on a package. But he said it'd be out this week. Im hoping so. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 09:51 PM~14122623
> *
> 
> (shut the fuck up hearse  :biggrin:  )
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: i said nothing ..... :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 06:51 PM~14122623
> *
> TTT</span>
> 
> funny.... undead says i owe people.... where are they?*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 8 2009, 08:27 AM~14126651
> *:twak:  Get my shit here now!! :0 Just kidding bro, I KNOW you're good for it
> X2 Jeffe, Im still waitin on a package. But he said it'd be out this week. Im hoping so. :biggrin:
> *


i forgot to give you your conf. # saturday :biggrin: 

but yea... your *SEALED* *(no suprises when u open the box)* 454SS pickup kit, 2 sets of bags, and a compressor and tank are in the mail homie


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2009, 02:53 PM~14129630
> *
> TTT
> 
> funny.... undead says i owe people.... where are they?
> *



ive never had a problem...got my stuff i order on a timely fashion just as requested! awesome seller in my book!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2009, 06:53 PM~14129630
> *
> TTT
> 
> funny.... undead says i owe people.... where are they?
> *




man, i dont even know why you waste your time when that fool says something about your tradeing :uh: we all know who has the bad rep, and its not you.

if your gonna be late on a shit, you let people know, and if it is gonna be late, you def. hook it da fuck up too  

so stop sweatin that nut case :biggrin: your good homie, and we all know it


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 8 2009, 08:18 AM~14125392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sig, the best ever! 
What model and caliber is this one?
And is that a safety on a Sig?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 8 2009, 09:55 PM~14131680-->
> 
> 
> 
> man, i dont even know why you waste your time when that fool says something about your tradeing :uh:  we all know who has the bad rep, and its not you.
> 
> if your gonna be late on a shit, you let people know, and if it is gonna be late, you def. hook it da fuck up too
> 
> so stop sweatin that nut case :biggrin:  your good homie, and we all know it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sh!t man, pure example below :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2009, 06:55 PM~14129657
> *i forgot to give you your conf. # saturday  :biggrin:
> 
> but yea... your SEALED (no suprises when u open the box) 454SS pickup kit, (2 sets of bags, and a compressor and tank) are in the mail homie
> *


 :0 You're the sh!t G! Thanks for the extra hook up Bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 8 2009, 07:07 PM~14134411
> *No sh!t man, pure example below :biggrin:
> :0 You're the sh!t G! Thanks for the extra hook up Bro.
> *


hit me up on yahoo homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 08:00 PM~14120997
> *i talk to him all the time on the phone... he's still making things for me.... is there something u paid for and didn't get? or he just hasn't made what u asked for yet?
> *


no me and another homie on here bought some wheel rings from him im just trying to remind him cause i havent heard anything from the pm i sent a while ago


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 7 2009, 07:18 PM~14120656
> *and this damn lady way to close to the wheel
> 
> bro snapped this pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lmao they do that everywhere hate to see what happens if she gets hit and the airbag goes off :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> airsoft is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> [/quote
> airsoft is the shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: no airsoft
> 
> the sig is just a 22
> 
> other ar-15
> 
> they not mine there a good friend of mines , he got a damn 4000.00 beretta shotgun , and like 6 other guns
> 
> ill get some pics
Click to expand...


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 9 2009, 10:54 AM~14137442
> *:biggrin: no airsoft
> 
> the sig is just a 22
> 
> other ar-15
> 
> they not mine there a good friend of mines , he got a damn 4000.00 beretta shotgun , and like 6 other guns
> 
> ill get some pics
> *



Just a damn shame it has a B.S.A(Better Stay Away) red dot scope on it. Other than that it looks damn sweet.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 9 2009, 02:59 PM~14140601
> *Just a damn shame it has a B.S.A(Better Stay Away) red dot scope on it. Other than that it looks damn sweet.
> *


I think he setting it up for competing


----------



## regalistic

here s a kick ass show for all the mid west riders.... shit if we could get a few people to come up to this it would be cool to have a model tent. it just out side of cincinnati lots of top notch rides, hop and just a very cool lowrider atmospere 



















2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic

Come join us in celebrating our 15th year!

Saturday, July 25th 2009

The venue has changed this year...

Picnic Location:
Thompson Park
3024 Hamilton Richmond Rd
Hamilton, OH 45013

Host Hotel:
Coutyard by Marriott
Hamilton
1 Riverfront Plaza
Hamilton, Ohio 45011

Tell em your attending the Westside Lowrider Picnic

$99+tax a night (very, very nice hotel!!!!)


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 9 2009, 02:59 PM~14140601
> *Just a damn shame it has a B.S.A(Better Stay Away) red dot scope on it. Other than that it looks damn sweet.
> *


ill get pics of all his sooon , like with in a week , ive shot a few 

just havent shot the 22 , new shotgun,

maybe 1 or 2 more lol

he got 2 shotguns,beretta 9mm, 40 cal glock, 9mm beretta , 45 mm 1911, 40.cal h&k (my fav) 


and i think 1 or 2 more lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

which wheel?


----------



## mademan

bottom looks good. fits the well better.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 9 2009, 11:48 PM~14146653
> *bottom looks good. fits the well better.
> *



x2


----------



## las_crucez

sorry for the blurry pics :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

my 1:1 car


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that shits BADASS! (1:1)


----------



## Kirby

I got some semi trucks for sale in my sale thread and an rc gas powered snowmobile.


----------



## mcloven




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 10:23 PM~14154978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







wtf?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 04:23 PM~14154978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there we go with them "its the last day of school can u take a picture with me???" :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14155607
> *there we go with them "its the last day of school can u take a picture with me???"  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you did that last year 


















not your girls....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 10:23 PM~14154978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





you do know shampoo works right?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2009, 11:17 PM~14155677
> *you did that last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not your girls....
> *




he didnt even get to smell that shit lol


----------



## phantomw351

AT THE TRACK TONIGHT DOING THE 1/4 IN THE 12s AT 95+MPH AND IS ELECTRIC


----------



## mcloven

no its not the last day of school shit those are some of my freinds


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 05:35 PM~14155920
> *no its not the last day of school shit those are some of my freinds
> *


sorry.... last week of school.... :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 10:35 PM~14155920
> *no its not the last day of school shit those are some of my freinds
> *


  ahuh sure


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2009, 08:38 PM~14155946
> *sorry.... last week of school....  :biggrin:
> *


smart ass


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 05:40 PM~14155987
> *smart ass
> *


damn right.... don't u forget it kid :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 11:35 PM~14155920
> *no its not the last day of school shit those are some bishes i wanna fawk
> *


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 10 2009, 11:34 PM~14155894
> *AT THE TRACK TONIGHT DOING THE 1/4 IN THE 12s AT 95+MPH AND IS ELECTRIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha thats cool as shit!! helluva ride i bet :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2009, 10:45 PM~14156050
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:49 PM~14156084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14156057
> *haha thats cool as shit!! helluva ride i bet  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## las_crucez

wow i literally pulled an all nighter without even knowing it. I was up all night working on the nomad and I saw something out my window...come to find out it was fuckin daylight :|




here is the nomad too. trimming and door handles all shaved...smoother than a babies bottom


----------



## las_crucez

is there a way to find out if there are any model shows around my area like a website where they keep track of all the shows or do I just have to call like hobby shops and ask around?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2009, 05:48 AM~14158606
> *is there a way to find out if there are any model shows around my area like a website where they keep track of all the shows or do I just have to call like hobby shops and ask around?
> *


I think Scale Auto has a pretty good calender, at least last time I checked.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2009, 08:55 AM~14158900
> *I think Scale Auto has a pretty good calender, at least last time I checked.
> *


:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## mcloven




----------



## PINK86REGAL

my old regal in 06


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 11 2009, 09:49 AM~14160154
> *my old regal in 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 11 2009, 09:40 AM~14160075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your parents must be so proud


----------



## urjustamemory

Some reason I was drawn toward this kit, I went to open this kit, because I needed something to do. Last I touched this kit was a couple of months ago, then I just primed it. 

below is a photo I took it is 100% the way it was when I opened the box. This was my daughter's stuffed Slush puppy.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 10 2009, 09:34 PM~14155894
> *AT THE TRACK TONIGHT DOING THE 1/4 IN THE 12s AT 95+MPH AND IS ELECTRIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 11 2009, 11:25 AM~14160495
> *Some reason I was drawn toward this kit, I went to open this kit, because I needed something to do.  Last I touched this kit was a couple of months ago, then I just primed it.
> 
> below is a photo I took it is 100% the way it was when I opened the box. This was my daughter's stuffed Slush puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :tears:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 11 2009, 12:25 PM~14160495
> *Some reason I was drawn toward this kit, I went to open this kit, because I needed something to do.  Last I touched this kit was a couple of months ago, then I just primed it.
> 
> below is a photo I took it is 100% the way it was when I opened the box. This was my daughter's stuffed Slush puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She's lookin down on us all from up above  Stay strong bro!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Hmmm...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 11 2009, 05:20 PM~14162689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yea thats her dad you didnt know? lol


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 11 2009, 07:25 PM~14160495
> *Some reason I was drawn toward this kit, I went to open this kit, because I needed something to do.  Last I touched this kit was a couple of months ago, then I just primed it.
> 
> below is a photo I took it is 100% the way it was when I opened the box. This was my daughter's stuffed Slush puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 31 2009, 11:40 PM~14056894
> *fuck detroit man.................. they got lucky in both games , with some shotty bounces off the boards and stupid shit like that, we are out shootin and out hittin them cats , its only a matter of time before them old heads breakdown................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> pittsburgh in 7 :biggrin:
> *




read that shit :biggrin: called that shit  



PITTSBURGH.................. CITY OF CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!

SUPER BOWL AND NOW STANLEY CUP CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 12 2009, 10:09 PM~14176459
> *read that shit :biggrin:  called that shit
> PITTSBURGH.................. CITY OF CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUPER BOWL AND NOW STANLEY CUP CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


if it was the blackhawks vs penguins, fuck the penguins but since it was detroit....CONGRATS ON THE WIN!!

I'm glad d-town lost! Ya'll pulled thru even without crosby. And ya'll hustled...stole it from em on their own ice!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 13 2009, 02:31 AM~14177475
> *if it was the blackhawks vs penguins, fuck the penguins but since it was detroit....CONGRATS ON THE WIN!!
> 
> I'm glad d-town lost! Ya'll pulled thru even without crosby. And ya'll hustled...stole it from em on their own ice!
> *



thanks bro  

WE TOOK THAT SHIT! fuck detroit, they won it on our ice last year! just returning the favor lol


and the black hawks wouldnt stand a chance bro lol  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 08:38 AM~14178800
> *thanks bro
> 
> WE TOOK THAT  SHIT! fuck detroit, they won it on our ice last year! just returning the favor lol
> and the black hawks wouldnt stand a chance bro lol   :biggrin:
> *


blah blah blah!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 11:46 PM~14182940
> *blah blah blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





oh your from arizona huh.................. sorry about your cards bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14183071
> *oh your from arizona huh.................. sorry about your cards bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Dawg I grew up in Jersey. No west coast rollin over here man. Only in the right whip!!!! Jets, Mets, Devils, and used to be the Nets. If they move to Brooklyn then fuck em.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 12:09 AM~14183083
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Dawg I grew up in Jersey. No west coast rollin over here man.  Only in the right whip!!!! Jets, Mets, Devils, and used to be the Nets. If they move to Brooklyn then fuck em.
> *





:0 well at least your not from philly lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 09:19 PM~14183136
> *:0  well at least your not from philly lol  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha philly. thats funny. no thanks man.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 12:22 AM~14183158
> *hahahaha philly. thats funny. no thanks man.
> *





yea philly is like americas ass hole :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 10:00 PM~14183455
> *yea philly is like americas ass hole  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha. no philly cheesestakes for you???lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14183071
> *oh your from arizona huh.................. sorry about your cards bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And his SUNS.  got burned.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:15 PM~14183589
> *And his SUNS.   got burned.
> *


Hold up. I aint rollin with them AZ teams. There is only one team from here that I like and that used to be the Coyotes years ago. Now they aint shit. Matter of fact the franchise went bankrupt. hahahaha......sad. East Coast Teams Homies!!!!! Oh and I hope Kobie wins this year. Maybe I wont see that fucker on TV as much anymore :angry: :angry: .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 10:19 PM~14183601
> *Hold up. I aint rollin with them AZ teams. There is only one team from here that I like and that used to be the Coyotes years ago. Now they aint shit. Matter of fact the franchise went bankrupt. hahahaha......sad. East Coast Teams Homies!!!!! Oh and I hope Kobie wins this year. Maybe I wont see that fucker on TV as much anymore :angry:  :angry: .
> *


You can come down for that parade.!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeXZY4eVLlo


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:20 PM~14183614
> *You can come down for that parade.!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:21 PM~14183620
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeXZY4eVLlo
> *


I fuckin knew that one was comin sometime soon. Damnit. I will admit. THat fool is a bad azz player, I would probabl wait till after he gave me an autograph to snuff em!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 10:27 PM~14183653
> *I fuckin knew that one was comin sometime soon. Damnit. I will admit. THat fool is a bad azz player, I would probabl wait till after he gave me an autograph to snuff em!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


There are a lot of people who hate"em, but you got to admit he is the baddest player in the NBA.


----------



## BODINE

duh ....gotta be jordan :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=9&t=480300&st=


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14183687
> *There are a lot of people who hate"em, but you got to admit he is the baddest player in the NBA.
> *


Oh i agree man. sick as hell. But took to long to be a leader. He was a follower for many years and then threw a fit or two. Now, he is someone who is leading his team to vistory, but too late for a lot of people.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14183688
> *duh ....gotta be jordan  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=9&t=480300&st=
> *


Of course he is the best dawg. He is in his own league.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14183688
> *duh ....gotta be jordan  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=9&t=480300&st=
> *


Kobe has done more then jordan in a shorter time. Jordan May have 6 rings but he was already way older and been in the leauge a lot longer. If you want to bring up old shit Bill Russel was the greatest of all time. If stupid shak would of stood with the LAKERS they would of had more rings. What fucked up Kobe :biggrin: was that rape case. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 11:40 PM~14183740
> *Kobe has done more then jordan in a shorter time. Jordan May have 6 rings but he was already way older and been in the leauge a lot longer. If you want to bring up old shit Bill Russel was the greatest of all time.  If stupid shak would of stood with the LAKERS they would of had more rings. What fucked up Kobe  :biggrin: was that rape case.  :biggrin:
> *


but both in there prime , id go with jordan , dunno bout bill russel lol

kobe is good ......just think jordan got em beat


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:40 PM~14183740
> *Kobe has done more then jordan in a shorter time. Jordan May have 6 rings but he was already way older and been in the leauge a lot longer. If you want to bring up old shit Bill Russel was the greatest of all time.  If stupid shak would of stood with the LAKERS they would of had more rings. What fucked up Kobe  :biggrin: was that rape case.  :biggrin:
> *


PRREEEEEAAAACHHHHH!!!!! hahaha. Bill Russell paved the way for btoh dudes we are talkin bout. Kobe is gonna go down in the books higher than Jordan in the end. There is no doubt about that. Still dont make me like his azz presonally. Professionally the dude rips the court into pieces and everyone else on it.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 13 2009, 10:44 PM~14183763
> *but both in there prime , id go with jordan , dunno bout bill russel lol
> 
> kobe is good ......just think jordan got em beat
> *


it's a way different leauge now. Not like it used to be. And Jordan never scored 81.  either way I wish I had both of their money.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:46 PM~14183780
> *it's a way different leauge now. Not like it used to be. And Jordan never scored 81.   either way I wish I had both of their money.
> *


hahahaha. hell yeah. The league is bigger, heavier, and faster now. alot different. plus these young dude got a lot of skillz and kobe is still stompin em. I still hate his azz though. hahahahaha.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 11:46 PM~14183780
> *it's a way different leauge now. Not like it used to be. And Jordan never scored 81.   either way I wish I had both of their money.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

ive watched a little of kobe , just not a lot , after jordan didnt watch a lot of basketball


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 01:15 AM~14183589
> *And his SUNS.   got burned.
> *




damn! no love for the sports teams in jersey or AZ  


looks like a pittsburgh and LA run of the table this year


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 13 2009, 10:48 PM~14183794
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> ive watched a little of kobe , just not a lot , after jordan didnt watch a lot of basketball
> *


They both got the same style, but I think Kobe got's a better all around game.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 10:50 PM~14183810
> *damn! no love for the sports teams in jersey or AZ
> looks like a pittsburgh and LA run of the table this year
> *


My brother was crying after his Red Wings lost. He wasn't taking anyone's call till just a few hrs ago. The leauge is fucked up with all them new rule changes like them back to back games. poor Red Wings Didn't even have time to rest from their other series.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 10:50 PM~14183810
> *damn! no love for the sports teams in jersey or AZ
> looks like a pittsburgh and LA run of the table this year
> *


enjoy it man. Those are the only two sports worth turning on in Pittsburg. Matter of fact, when the fuck is your state gonna disown the damn Pirates fool......DAMN


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 01:54 AM~14183833
> *My brother was crying after his Red Wings lost. He wasn't taking anyone's call till just a few hrs ago. The leauge is fucked up with all them new rule changes like them back to back games. poor Red Wings Didn't even have time to rest from their other series.
> *




you know whats funny bigg dawg................. last year when the red wings beat our asses in 6, everwhere you looked on tv........... the red wings this and the red wings that and there the best team in history blah blah blah ........ you know  


but you know what kills me............. there was no shit talking from pittsburgh, '' we got our asses handed to us period''

but this year we take that shit in 7 on there ice, and now its the rules, the back to back games, it shoulda been iceing, the ref missed this and the refs missed that, it just pisses me off that detroit got all there credit last year for winning it, but we (here in pittsburgh) dont get any credit at all, in fact not one pittsburgh team gets credit, football (he was out!) hockey ( it was the back to back games that killed the wings  FUCK we had to play the same back to back games ya know!  

im not gettin on you biggs, but its the rest of the sports world that needs to wake the fuck up and quit hatein on pittsburgh.

no matter how you wanna look at it, the road to the super bowl comes threw pittsburgh, its been like that sence the 70's

and with the team that the pens have goin............. the road to the cup comes threw pittsburgh as well...................... so there will always be haters , and there will be alot more haters for the years to come fellas.............. so get your pop corn ready :biggrin: 


once again............. im not gettin on you biggs, it just puts a fire under my ass when pittsburgh sports teams dont get any credit for what they do  


end rant :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 01:57 AM~14183849
> *enjoy it man. Those are the only two sports worth turning on in Pittsburg. Matter of fact, when the fuck is your state gonna disown the damn Pirates fool......DAMN
> *






them pirates gonna win it before them diamond backs get back  


and fuck ill take 2 outa 3 anyday bro  baseball sucks anyway, i would rather watch grass grow then a baseball game lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

It's all good bro my team is the KINGS, you know where we stand.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 02:13 AM~14183985
> *It's all good bro my team is the KINGS, you know where we stand.
> *







damn bro................................................ sorry :biggrin: 


they havent done shit sence the grezkey days :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 11:13 PM~14183983
> *them pirates gonna win it before them diamond backs get back
> and fuck ill take 2 outa 3 anyday bro   baseball sucks anyway, i would rather watch grass grow then a baseball game lol
> *


dawg look at my thread postings. nowhere does it say DBacks. Mets homie.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 02:21 AM~14184039
> *dawg look at my thread postings. nowhere does it say DBacks. Mets homie.
> *





lol yea my fault :biggrin: hey didnt we just sweep the mets like 2-3 weeks ago?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 11:26 PM~14184072
> *lol yea my fault :biggrin:  hey didnt we just sweep the mets like 2-3 weeks ago?
> *


maybe.....hahahahaha. like it matters. pirates r 2nd to last n mets are 3 games out of first. barely dented the mets chances. Phillys were fuckin up then too so its all good.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 02:32 AM~14184110
> *maybe.....hahahahaha. like it matters. pirates r 2nd to last n mets are 3 games out of first. barely dented the mets chances. Phillys were fuckin up then too so its all good.
> *




need to teach them cats how to catch tho............... with that blunder against the yanks  a couple nights ago lol


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 11:38 PM~14184151
> *need to teach them cats how to catch tho............... with that blunder against the yanks   a couple nights ago lol
> *


dont trip its one play compared to the many by the pirates. matter of fact I remember bein in pittsburg for a pirates game and throwing Jolly Ranchers at Barry Bonds back in the day. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 02:39 AM~14184159
> *dont trip its one play compared to the many by the pirates. matter of fact I remember bein in pittsburg for a pirates game and throwing Jolly Ranchers at Barry Bonds back in the day. :biggrin:
> *





fuck i live here and remember throwin shit at bonds back in the day lol


i really dont like baseball, i just cant help it when they put there sorry ass low lights on sports center ya know  


i would rather see the mets take it , just because i cant stand the yanks


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 11:46 PM~14184214
> *fuck i live here and remember throwin shit at bonds back in the day lol
> i really dont like baseball, i just cant help it when they put there sorry ass low lights on sports center ya know
> i would rather see the mets take it , just because i cant stand the yanks
> *


everyone has their sport man. I watch the last 5 minutes of a basketball game and it highlights the whole game ya know. Football is and always will be bad azz. Baseball, well I played all my life and had almost a full ride into ASU.......Until I got Locked up on some shit. no big time shit, but a week in Juvie. Came out and the recruiter was right there rippin up my scholarship. So I went to the Marines man.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 12:01 AM~14184301
> *everyone has their sport man. I watch the last 5 minutes of a basketball game and it highlights the whole game ya know. Football is and always will be bad azz. Baseball, well I played all my life and had almost a full ride into ASU.......Until I got Locked up on some shit. no big time shit, but a week in Juvie. Came out and the recruiter was right there rippin up my scholarship. So I went to the Marines man.
> *



I was scouted by ASU, but they passed after I hurt my knee my Senior year. Was offered a full Scholarship for baseball. Damn Scouts were at the game when I got spiked in my right knee.... :uh:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 14 2009, 09:33 AM~14185557
> *I was scouted by ASU, but they passed after I hurt my knee my Senior year. Was offered a full Scholarship for baseball. Damn Scouts were at the game when I got spiked in my right knee.... :uh:
> *


yeah man. the fuckin scouts for ASU dont play around bro. You either make the cut or they have no interest in you anymore. Fuckin spikes man. I got my legs ripped up by those damn things once or twice.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jun 14 2009, 11:25 AM~14185498-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jun 14 2009, 11:26 AM~14185510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I SEE YOU GOT THE DATE 2007 IN THE PICS. WHY DIDNT YOU FINISH THEM?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MY BATTERY DIED EARILY BUT EVERY MIDWEST LIL MEMBER DID GREAT TODAY ! 

I HAVE ABOUT 90 PICS FROM TODAY OF THE SHOW , I KNOW THAT LITTLE D TOOK 3,2,&1 IN THE TEEN CLASS, BIG C'S NEPHEW TOOK 3 & 1 IN THE JUINOR CLASS AND GOT A KICK ASS AWARD KIT FROM JIMMY FLINTSTONE ! BIG C GOT A FEW , HIS PROSTREET T-BRID,AND THE MONTE, IBLDMYOWN GOT A FEW ALSO FOR HIS STREET MACHINE IMPALA , THE 41 CHEVY TRUCK ,AND HIS 39 PANEL, YOUCANTFADEME GOT SOMETHING FOR HIS DIO , AND I GOT SOMETHING FOR THE CUSTOM 70 ,AND THE FWD CADDY ! 

AFEW 1ST , A FEW 2ND , AND 3RDS FOR ALL THE LIL MEMBERS ! ALL IN ALL TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY OF MODELING, HANGING OUT , AND JUST KICKING IT ! 

TO ME IT WAS REALLY COOL TO SEE EVERYONE HERE GET SOME GOLD , AND I WANTED TO GIVE A BIG HAND OUT TO CNDYBLU66 FOR THE 3 BUILDS HE ENTERED ! HE REALLY STEP UP FROM LAST YEAR ! GREAT JOB DERRICK ! 

KEEP BUILD THE WINNERS FELLAS !


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 14 2009, 10:51 AM~14185692
> *I SEE YOU GOT THE DATE 2007 IN THE PICS. WHY DIDNT YOU FINISH THEM?
> *


just started on other things , got little more bodywork done but just havent got em back out


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I was told today that this build could have won best paint but was over looked cause it was not realistic ! THEY SAID IT WAS TO SHINNY TO BE REAL AND THE CAR THEY CHOOSE FOR BEST WAS MORE BELIVEABLE !










This guy showed up with 3 bad ass vette's , and won a ton awards ! He had a great day and showed some very nice, When we were packing up to leave the judge came up to me with Big C, Hearse, and Joker and said that mine was unbeliveable cause it was too shinny LOL! 

Guess I'll leave the clear off from now on !


----------



## youcantfademe

''your clear is too thick.......'' :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

i dont care what they say mini................. its still one of the baddest whips ive seen  

and isnt that the point? the more shine the better?


----------



## Mr Biggs

LAKERS!!!!!!!!!
FUCK ALL THEM HATERS.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:02 PM~14191864
> *LAKERS!!!!!!!!!
> FUCK ALL THEM HATERS.
> *


Took you long enough!!!!!!lol.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:06 PM~14191894
> *Took you long enough!!!!!!lol.
> *


Too busy drinking them ice cold newcastle.
Got to get ready fror the Parade on Wednesday.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:31 PM~14192091
> *Too busy drinking them ice cold newcastle.
> Got to get ready fror the Parade on Wednesday.
> *


I hope it rains!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:32 PM~14192097
> *I hope it rains!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hater!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:32 PM~14192097
> *I hope it rains!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The only rain was the LAKERS raining three's on the magic, giving them a tast of their own medicine. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:35 PM~14192110
> *Hater!!!! :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: 
AND LIGHTENINGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:35 PM~14192110
> *X-2. :angry:
> I don't think we wan't you moving back out to California after all. :biggrin: *


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:36 PM~14192119
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> AND LIGHTENINGS!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whatever......U can hate if u want to but ur wasting ur time. It's all over and the real king has been crowned.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:40 PM~14192137
> *Well he just got his ghetto pass revoked!!! :0 :0 :0*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:40 PM~14192141
> *Whatever......U can hate if u want to but ur wasting ur time. It's all over and the real king has been crowned.
> *


Yup..... Lebron who?????????


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:40 PM~14192137
> *X-2.  :angry:
> I don't think we wan't you moving back out to California after all. :biggrin:
> *


Well You can tell my wife that. See what she thinks!!!! lol. Dont worry, after I move back I might cheer for the Clippers. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:43 PM~14192157
> *Well You can tell my wife that. See what she thinks!!!! lol. Dont worry, Said like a Tipical ban wagoner.  *


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:42 PM~14192150
> *Well he just got his ghetto pass revoked!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: . Good luck. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:43 PM~14192157
> *Well You can tell my wife that. See what she thinks!!!! lol. Dont worry, after I move back I might cheer for the Clippers. :biggrin:
> *


The Clippers r like our JV squad...lol


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:44 PM~14192168
> *Said like a Tipical ban wagoner.
> *


I thought the ban wagon is for winners???? I dont think the Clippers is the best bet then. Well I aint got no Basketball team so we shall see.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:43 PM~14192157
> *Well You can tell my wife that. See what she thinks!!!! lol. Dont worry, after I move back I might cheer for the Clippers. :biggrin:
> *


She can live here, but you got to live on the State line. on the Arizona side thoe.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:44 PM~14192169
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: . Good luck. :biggrin:
> *


It's okay. Just say Lakers r the best and I might think of reissueing u 1.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:44 PM~14192173
> *The Clippers r like our JV squad...lol
> *


I agree. But then again I really dont hate the lakers. Just Kobe!!!!! Personally. Professionally the fucker is sick as hell. Anyway, I am gonna do the damn raindance all day Tuesday PUNKS!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:46 PM~14192185
> *It's okay. Just say Lakers r the best and I might think of reissueing u 1.
> *


I second that.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:47 PM~14192191
> *I agree. But then again I really dont hate the lakers. Just Kobe!!!!! Personally. Professionally the fucker is sick as hell. Anyway, I am gonna do the damn raindance all day Tuesday PUNKS!!!!!!
> *


Rain or shine we will still have the Parade bro.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:46 PM~14192185
> *It's okay. Just say Lakers r the best and I might think of reissueing u 1.
> *


No thanks. You gonna roll up on the dinasaur and give it back?????


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:47 PM~14192191
> *I agree. But then again I really dont hate the lakers. Just Kobe!!!!! Personally. Professionally the fucker is sick as hell. Anyway, I am gonna do the damn raindance all day Tuesday PUNKS!!!!!!
> *


Only strippers raindance. :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:49 PM~14192205
> *Only strippers raindance. :0
> *


hahahaha. Jerk. ok ok the lakers are the best








of the worst.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:49 PM~14192202
> *No thanks. You gonna roll up on the dinasaur and give it back?????
> *


Yeah okay. U gonna have to live in Palm Springs or some shit....no L.A. if u keep the hating up.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:49 PM~14192201
> *Rain or shine we will still have the Parade bro.
> *


It is gonna be a good one. Just stay away from metal objects.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:51 PM~14192215
> *Yeah okay. U gonna have to live in Palm Springs or some shit....no L.A. if u keep the hating up.
> *


AAAAA no thanks main. I am gonna like in SD. I do not think the wifey wants to roll up there. She grew up in Imperial Beach so I am destined for some shit over there most likely.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:51 PM~14192214
> *hahahaha. Jerk. ok ok the lakers are the best
> of the worst.
> *


So if the LAKERS are the best of the worst, what does that make the rest of them. Worst of the worst. Smallz I THINK HE WOULD FIGHT RIGHT IN, IN THE INLAND EMPIRE WITH ALL THEM OTHER L.A. HATERS. Like Marky Mark is another LAKERS hater.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:55 PM~14192233
> *So if the LAKERS are the best of the worst, what does that make the rest of them. Worst of the worst. Smallz I THINK HE WOULD FIGHT RIGHT IN, IN THE INLAND EMPIRE WITH ALL THEM OTHER L.A. HATERS. Like Marky Mark is another LAKERS hater.
> *


hey hey calm down now.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 14 2009, 11:52 PM~14192218
> *It is gonna be a good one. Just stay away from metal objects.
> *


It's kind of hard to stay away from metal objects when we all cary these. you remember this right.


----------



## mademan

:biggrin: 










Shaved bumpers should be here tomoro









started on this too, all shaved down.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:59 PM~14192246
> *It's kind of hard to stay away from metal objects when we all cary these. you remember this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:59 PM~14192246
> *It's kind of hard to stay away from metal objects when we all cary these. you remember this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I member that thang. Member I told you you are playing unfair. That bitch is nice though.


----------



## Kirby

i want one!


----------



## youcantfademe

tec?


----------



## Kirby

Updated my forsale thread, still shit on page one.

Put wheels and decals on page 2


----------



## southside groovin

> Shaved bumpers should be here tomoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i need to shave mine....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 15 2009, 12:02 AM~14192261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaved bumpers should be here tomoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started on this too, all shaved down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Thats nice


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2009, 11:59 PM~14192246
> *It's kind of hard to stay away from metal objects when we all cary these. you remember this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice my freind has a mac10 with silenncer


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2009, 02:59 AM~14192246
> *It's kind of hard to stay away from metal objects when we all cary these. you remember this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i dont think anyone is gonna roll up and try and jack your resin parts bro when your holdin that :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

i might with my tommy gun


----------



## mcloven

its my dads


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 15 2009, 08:43 AM~14193342
> *i might with my tommy gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur dads?

pic of u holding ?


----------



## mcloven

its in the gun safe rite now fuck you rite its my dads its myne when he passes


----------



## BODINE

not much today but got one sheet hung and gonna do more later 

its 95 outside and hotter in garage it feels like


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 15 2009, 11:36 AM~14195495
> *not much today but got one sheet hung and gonna do more later
> 
> its 95 outside and hotter in garage it feels like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin real good man. Bet you cant wait to have a spot for your buildin homie!!!!


----------



## BODINE

cant get these next pics to upload


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

getter done :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

ITS LOOKS LIKE ITS COMING TOGETHER GOOD BODINE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 first time airbrushin patterns


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GOOD JOB LITTLE D ! JUST TAKE YOUR TIME . YOU JUST GOT THE KIT FOR GOD SAKES!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2009, 03:12 PM~14208939
> *:0 :0 :0 first time airbrushin patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great man. I like that paint job alot homie!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: 


damn its hot out there :angry:


----------



## BODINE

dunno why the door looks skiiny lol


its a 34" opening for a 32 inch door


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 16 2009, 07:12 PM~14210499
> *dunno why the door looks skiiny lol
> its a 34" opening for a 32 inch door
> *


quit buyin all that drywall n wall studs....build it in plastic! :biggrin: 

oh and send me that r/c car! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 16 2009, 07:29 PM~14210627
> *quit buyin all that drywall n wall studs....build it in plastic!  :biggrin:
> 
> oh and send me that r/c car!  :biggrin:
> *


another


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 16 2009, 07:29 PM~14210627
> *quit buyin all that drywall n wall studs....build it in plastic!  :biggrin:
> 
> oh and send me that r/c car!  :biggrin:
> *


im building my new shop/model room :biggrin: money well spent


----------



## BODINE

:0 

got in my wifes car today cuz she took mine and ...











and no a/c and leather seats :angry:


----------



## Kirby

sweet bro, i want that ez-start! 

I got that caddy body on my clodbuster.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2009, 03:12 PM~14208939
> *:0 :0 :0 first time airbrushin patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean as hell bro


----------



## lowridermodels

THAT CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD LIL D!


----------



## mcloven

heres my dated hilux i just wanted to cut the hood off 








then i haked shit off 








saveing this shit in a bag 








heres how i want it to set


----------



## mcloven

heres my 67 still some work to do thanks for the wheels mini will get better pics tomarrow


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 16 2009, 08:52 PM~14210846
> *:0
> 
> got in my wifes car today cuz she took mine and ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no a/c and leather seats  :angry:
> *


maybe thats why she took yours :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2009, 10:07 PM~14189800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  was  told  today  that  this  build  could  have  won  best  paint  but  was  over    looked  cause  it  was  not  realistic  !  THEY  SAID  IT  WAS  TO  SHINNY  TO  BE REAL  AND  THE  CAR  THEY  CHOOSE  FOR  BEST  WAS  MORE  BELIVEABLE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  guy  showed  up  with  3  bad  ass  vette's  ,  and  won  a  ton  awards  !  He  had  a  great  day  and  showed  some  very  nice,  When  we were  packing  up  to  leave  the  judge  came  up  to  me  with  Big  C, Hearse, and  Joker  and  said  that  mine  was  unbeliveable  cause  it  was  too  shinny  LOL!
> 
> Guess  I'll leave  the  clear  off  from  now  on  !
> *


i wanted to punch that douche bag in the face. they need to get judges that are actually familiar or get advisers for the groups they are gonna judge. the show is great, but it never stops amazing me on how some kc slammers have no clue as to what the hell there judging!!! no offense bigg c , but your club needs to be schooled before next year.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 16 2009, 08:43 PM~14210755
> *another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just traded two Traxxas's for a Losi LST2. First thing I am going to do is take that air filter off and probably throw it in the rubbish bin. A motor saver filter will take its place.































Here is my other Losi. Its got a Lrp. .28 Spec III engine and with the 220cc gas tank it last 15 minutes tops. That motor has insane power but its also a fuel hog. 










All stock with the Mach .26









Here it is with the new .28(Don't mind the head is on backwards in the photo)


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jun 18 2009, 01:14 PM~14228435
> *i wanted to punch that douche bag in the face. they need to get judges that are actually familiar or get advisers for the groups they are gonna judge. the show is great, but it never stops amazing me on how some kc slammers have no clue as to what the hell there judging!!! no offense bigg c , but your club needs to be schooled before next year.
> *


Oh I hear ya man. I wasn't happy with some of the things they picked. When we judged we got into groupes of 3 and had at it. They had their list of so called "experts" for each class. But at the time of judging most of those people weren't there. We got into it over a few of the classes, with best paint being one of them. But it all comes down to the head judges choice. 

Closed judging contests are cool but I still like NNL style contests because you get judged by your fellow builders, where in closed judging contests not all of the judges are builders.


----------



## regalistic

ANYONE GOT THE SHOW DATE AND INFO FOR THE NNL IN TOLEDO IN OCTOBER?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 18 2009, 10:05 PM~14234547
> *ANYONE GOT THE SHOW DATE AND INFO FOR THE NNL IN TOLEDO IN OCTOBER?
> *


damn i forgot i was planing on going 

but now been spending all my extra $$ on my room im building :biggrin: 

pm mr 1/16th


----------



## spikekid999

the 1:1 model im workin on :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 18 2009, 01:17 PM~14229720
> * where in closed judging contests not all of the judges are builders.
> *


i know of several who were there doing judging that dont build.....  plus they dont know the subject matter, unless its a mucle car or hot rod.....


----------



## [email protected]

17 members are celebrating their birthday today
lowklass(32), johngotti(31), Bowtie Legacy(31), Cruiser4875(19), pennywise619(28), tallwhtgurl(37), cycoace(44), [email protected](31), Big-Norm(28), waddsquad(36), LINCOLN91(23), Slick88(21), BennyBlanco(29), Shaolin Casanova(5), peanuthpls(37), og_79lac(20), BIGTONE661(27)



:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 19 2009, 09:23 AM~14237595
> *17 members are celebrating their birthday today
> lowklass(32), johngotti(31), Bowtie Legacy(31), Cruiser4875(19), pennywise619(28), tallwhtgurl(37), cycoace(44), [email protected](31), Big-Norm(28), waddsquad(36), LINCOLN91(23), Slick88(21), BennyBlanco(29), Shaolin Casanova(5), peanuthpls(37), og_79lac(20), BIGTONE661(27)
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn old man, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Hey guys if you're a member over on LDC don't forget to enter a build for July's MOM (Model Of The Month). So far there's only 2 entered. :biggrin: 

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...play&thread=827


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 19 2009, 08:23 AM~14237595
> *17 members are celebrating their birthday today
> lowklass(32), johngotti(31), Bowtie Legacy(31), Cruiser4875(19), pennywise619(28), tallwhtgurl(37), cycoace(44), [email protected](31), Big-Norm(28), waddsquad(36), LINCOLN91(23), Slick88(21), BennyBlanco(29), Shaolin Casanova(5), peanuthpls(37), og_79lac(20), BIGTONE661(27)
> :biggrin:
> *


Happy birthday man.. So hows life at the senior center?? LMAO..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras+Jun 19 2009, 09:35 PM~14243086-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday man.. So hows life at the senior center?? LMAO..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggC_@Jun 19 2009, 04:51 PM~14240645
> *Damn old man, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *




you some funny dudes lol :biggrin:  



and rick, im roomed right next to you, so you should know right??  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2009, 09:49 PM~14053637
> *After I got my Impala painted last night, I followed PINK86REGAL's advice for a new way to chill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added my own extra ingredient...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe bro!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

I will be drankin those tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14246983
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


i tried that the other night and i give it a BIG :thumbsup: PROBLE HAVE SOME MORE TONIGHT


----------



## youcantfademe

can anyone get a hold of rollindeep408 for me? we have a deal going on and i havent got a reply to any pm's if anybody can contack him ill send ya my number to have him call me, thanks


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 20 2009, 04:44 PM~14249097
> *can anyone get a hold of rollindeep408 for me? we have a deal going on and i havent got a reply to any pm's if anybody can contack him ill send ya my number to have him call me, thanks
> *


----------



## mcloven

i got a good score today went to the goodwill and picked up a cali wheels hummer for 2.50 and it is compleate


----------



## 8-Ball

i thought this was someone on here just seeing if it is and who is it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-build-1986-Cadi...3%3A1|294%3A200


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 21 2009, 10:09 PM~14257575
> *i thought this was someone on here just seeing if it is and who is it.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-build-1986-Cadi...3%3A1|294%3A200
> *


hey 8ball sup homie !!!
I saw it and checked the persons other auctions and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much homie whats up with u


----------



## BODINE

OUR NEW PUPPY


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 20 2009, 05:44 PM~14249097
> *can anyone get a hold of rollindeep408 for me? we have a deal going on and i havent got a reply to any pm's if anybody can contack him ill send ya my number to have him call me, thanks
> *



check your pms homie my internet has been shut off for a week or so now just got it back on


----------



## youcantfademe

done deal, good to hear from ya homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

So my brother made the mistake of telling his students that he hates the feel of Popsicle sticks. So on the last day of class, he walked out to this. 3,000 popsicle sticks stuck to his car. 











He is just in shock.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 22 2009, 06:52 PM~14265176
> *So my brother made the mistake of telling his students that he hates the feel of Popsicle sticks. So on the last day of class, he walked out to this. 3,000 popsicle sticks stuck to his car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is just in shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn...i hate it too-but dont go stickin em on my car fellas lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14266432
> *damn...i hate it too-but dont go stickin em on my car fellas lol
> *




i dont think we could get more then 10 sticks on the car in your avie lol


seein thats the only car you got right now lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

bwahahahahahahahah


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 22 2009, 11:21 PM~14267438
> *bwahahahahahahahah
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

20 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS, FrameDragger, phatras, $moneymaker$, 85 biarittz, lonnie, darkside customs, Joe padilla, MR. RABBIT 62, cordova 432, pancho1969





we need the night crew thread back :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

21 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: 8-Ball, Aces'N'Eights, ROAD DOGG 1,* lowridermodels, MTX686*, IBLDMYOWN, CNDYBLU66SS, darkside customs, bigdnolimit, Bos82, jardogg


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2009, 10:05 PM~14277349
> *21 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: 8-Ball, Aces'N'Eights, ROAD DOGG 1lowridermodels, MTX686, IBLDMYOWN, CNDYBLU66SS, darkside customs, bigdnolimit, Bos82, jardogg
> *






bunch of ninjas.......................................


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2009, 11:04 PM~14279564
> *bunch of ninjas.......................................
> *


Hit me up on yahoo ******..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 24 2009, 01:09 AM~14279627
> *Hit me up on yahoo ******..
> *





hit up :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## HD Lowrider

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aX27oT_DiX0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aX27oT_DiX0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HD Lowrider

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UkY2VrTeIBI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UkY2VrTeIBI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HD Lowrider

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EJokaWo4GG8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EJokaWo4GG8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## RO Sleepy

OFFTOPIC :cheesy:


----------



## HD Lowrider

0Gn7AMwo-hM&NR=1


----------



## MrBiggs7

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jun 23 2009, 11:50 PM~14280696
> *OFFTOPIC :cheesy:
> *


:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Anyone post this up yet ? Or is it already on here some where !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J9Zd4VA0OY


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2009, 10:29 AM~14283116
> *Anyone  post  this  up  yet  ?  Or  is  it  already  on  here  some  where !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J9Zd4VA0OY
> *


THAT PRETTY COOL!!


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## regalistic




----------



## BiggC




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 24 2009, 02:43 PM~14283801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jun 23 2009, 10:41 PM~14280604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gnarly!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jun 24 2009, 07:47 PM~14287216
> *Gnarly!
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2009, 10:29 AM~14283116
> *Anyone  post  this  up  yet  ?  Or  is  it  already  on  here  some  where !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J9Zd4VA0OY
> *


Thats some cool stuff


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Couple pics of local lowriders.








63 four-door.








His wife's Caddy.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Been outta work for two months now, and yes, I know most of you have been for longer, but I am going phuckin stir crazy. Hopefully I'll have a job in about two hours. Leaving here to go to and interview. Wish me luck yall. Or hate. Whatever it is you feel about me. LOL


----------



## airbrushmaster

GOOD LUCK JOBS ARE CRAZY SCARCE RIGHT NOW SO ILL CROSS MY FINGERS FOR YA...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 25 2009, 07:43 AM~14292269
> *GOOD LUCK JOBS ARE CRAZY SCARCE RIGHT NOW SO ILL CROSS MY FINGERS FOR YA...
> *


Thanks Rob. I think it went well so, hopefully to them, it went well. I should hear from them after my background check goes through


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I HOPE YOU GET THE JOB BRO!!!


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 25 2009, 03:43 AM~14292155
> *Been outta work for two months now, and yes, I know most of you have been for longer, but I am going phuckin stir crazy. Hopefully I'll have a job in about two hours. Leaving here to go to and interview. Wish me luck yall. Or hate. Whatever it is you feel about me. LOL
> *


Good luck :biggrin: 
I got a job interview 2morrows.. been 8 month now lol :uh:


----------



## airbrushmaster

BACK ROUND CHECK SUCK ASS I HATE THEM WITH A PASSION JUST BECAUSE IT HOLDS UP THE TIME YOU COULD BE WORKING... IM GLAD IT WENT WELL AS SOON AS I GET SOME CASH FLOW IM GOING TO BUY SOME OF THE INTERIOR STUFF FROM YOU...


----------



## airbrushmaster

I START MY NEW JOB MONDAY NEXT WEEK.... CANT WAIT FOR 12.00 AND HOUR WITH NOT 45 MIN DRIVE. LAST JOB WAS 10.0 AN HOUR WITH 45 MIN RIDE TO WORK AND 45 BACK IN A 66 GALAXY SO I WAS ONLY MAKING LIKE 5 AN HOUR ...


----------



## eastside1989

Good Luck everybody on your job Search's....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 25 2009, 03:59 PM~14295931
> *Good Luck everybody on your job Search's....
> *


Thanks Pops.  

Thanks to everyone for the support as well. 

Good luck to everyone on their job hunts!


----------



## phatras

Gatta love MI weather.. We got a nasty storm this after noon.. dropped hail for about 10 minutes.. Luckly no broken windows got a few dents on the van. 









for size.. about penny to ping pong ball..


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 25 2009, 03:09 PM~14297154
> *Thanks Pops.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the support as well.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on their job hunts!
> *


whats the job homie????


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2009, 02:13 AM~14303492
> *
> *


Thats pretty bad ass homie. Alot of detail and it shows!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i put a lot of work into my stuff homie


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2009, 02:22 AM~14303538
> * i put a lot of work into my stuff homie
> *


I know the feeling! There's a world of info n I been learning since birth. All that time and I still don't know a damn thing


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 25 2009, 12:59 PM~14295931
> *Good Luck everybody on your job Search's....
> *


Thanks :biggrin: 
Been to the shop 2day for my job interview , half an hour later I'm in the system. Got my shirts and the company key  

I'll be starting the 10th of july


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 26 2009, 10:12 AM~14305488
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> Been to the shop 2day for my job interview , half an hour later I'm in the system. Got my shirts and the company key
> 
> I'll be starting the 10th of july
> *


Good bro! Congrats! I'm starting a new one on july 6th. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 26 2009, 11:34 AM~14306722
> *Good bro! Congrats! I'm starting a new one on july 6th.  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

got my first cheque from the new job, been rocking the same pair of shoes almost 3 years now ( fallen relapse) and a pair of chucks. so I grabbed myself a couple new pairs of kicks.

triple white swaggas, triple black shines


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14311307
> *got my first cheque from the new job, been rocking the same pair of shoes almost 3 years now ( fallen relapse) and a pair of chucks. so I grabbed myself a couple new pairs of kicks.
> 
> triple white swaggas, triple black shines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like those, where imma find some at?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 26 2009, 10:17 PM~14311669
> *I like those, where imma find some at?
> *


not sure, the place i got em at is a small store called "Mint" they sell ED hardy, true religion, and a few other higher name brands. they said they ae the only dealer in western canada, so im not sure where else to get em, theres hardly any on ebay, but the ones on there i think are knock offs, the ebay ones are like 30-60.00 us.... these ones were around 110.00us


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 27 2009, 02:25 AM~14313090
> *not sure, the place i got em at is a small store called "Mint" they sell ED hardy, true religion, and a few other higher name brands. they said they ae the only dealer in western canada, so im not sure where else to get em, theres hardly any on ebay, but the ones on there i think are knock offs, the ebay ones are like 30-60.00 us.... these ones were around 110.00us
> *




The all white ones are really cool. I want a pair now.


----------



## BiggC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGbwUrZ9eDk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGbwUrZ9eDk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 27 2009, 10:47 AM~14314292
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGbwUrZ9eDk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGbwUrZ9eDk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14311307
> *got my first cheque from the new job, been rocking the same pair of shoes almost 3 years now ( fallen relapse) and a pair of chucks. so I grabbed myself a couple new pairs of kicks.
> 
> triple white swaggas, triple black shines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what i look for lexani?

or does someone else make them


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i got my chapter picnic 2morrow. been trien to finish my sons bike for it. well i made it. i painted it silver base,silver flake, blue and green patterns then shot kandy tealon top.


















did the seat in teal vinyl with teal gator


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 27 2009, 02:42 PM~14314838
> *i got my chapter picnic 2morrow. been trien to finish my sons bike for it. well i made it. i painted it silver base,silver flake, blue and green patterns then shot kandy tealon top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did the seat in teal vinyl with teal gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 27 2009, 12:23 PM~14314742
> *what i look for lexani?
> 
> or does someone else make them
> *


lexani, the whites are swaggas, the blacks are shine


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 27 2009, 06:47 PM~14314292
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGbwUrZ9eDk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGbwUrZ9eDk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: do the wagon now :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Damn, I feeled like shit today and went to take a nap for few hours and I even saw a dream, funny thing is that I saw that I got a package from someone here in LiL and it was full of Chevy emblem decals :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

My Drive today


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 28 2009, 06:00 PM~14322800
> *My Drive today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 28 2009, 06:00 PM~14322800
> *My Drive today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so.... you're the blonde girl???? :0 











































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 28 2009, 11:55 PM~14324281
> *so.... you're the blonde girl???? :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :cheesy:  How did you know? :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

the last time we had a big storm and the power was out for 5 hours, i snapped some weird pics of the baby lol

























:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

HAHAHA good sh!t Jeffe :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt

Avalanche bagged on 30's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fVOqgFwhW8


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 30 2009, 01:26 PM~14340168
> *Avalanche bagged on 30's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fVOqgFwhW8
> *


That is bad as phawk...... :0


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 28 2009, 09:47 PM~14324774
> *the last time we had a big storm and the power was out for 5 hours, i snapped some weird pics of the baby lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Would make a pretty cool mural I think


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 30 2009, 04:02 PM~14341663
> *Would make a pretty cool mural I think
> *






maybe.......................... but i think it looks scary as fawk lol, the other pic she was tryin to eat the phone lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 27 2009, 12:42 PM~14314838
> *i got my chapter picnic 2morrow. been trien to finish my sons bike for it. well i made it. i painted it silver base,silver flake, blue and green patterns then shot kandy tealon top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did the seat in teal vinyl with teal gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


our frames are almsot the same except mines has the down tube cut out :0


----------



## sdkid

i dont know if anyone here has xbox live but if you do add me. my gamer tag is ejor. besides that a new badass game is coming out this october. forza motorsports 3 is gonna be relaesed this october and the trailers show that this is gonna be one badass game. check out the link
http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/default.htm


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 1 2009, 02:47 AM~14348720
> *i dont know if anyone here has xbox live but if you do add me. my gamer tag is ejor. besides that a new badass game is coming out this october. forza motorsports 3 is gonna be relaesed this october and the trailers show that this is gonna be one badass game. check out the link
> http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/default.htm
> *



I agree Forza 3 looks amazing. I will have to buy it.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## mcloven




----------



## INTHABLOOD

that truck is for sale less then a mile from my house at butler auto salvage :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 1 2009, 07:48 PM~14355747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didnt u post that pic like a year ago :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2009, 07:53 PM~14356492
> *didnt u post that pic like a year ago :uh:
> *


 :uh: yup


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Bos82

ESPN FANTASY FOOTBALL HAS ARRIVED!!!!!! HERE IS MY ROSTER SO FAR!!!!!!!!!

QB's= Matt Ryan, Mark Sanchez, Jason Cambell, and Tony Romo.
RB's= Reggie Bush, Ricky William, Ahmad Bradshaw, and Thomas Jones.
WR's= Randy Moss, Santonio Holmes, Anthony Gonzalez,Donald Driver, Ted Ginn Jr.
TE= Kellen Winslow
Defense= Jets
Kicker=Nate Keeding

Yeah I am ready for Football Season now!!!! :biggrin: Still need to make a few trades.


----------



## Tonioseven

What was going through the minds of all of Chuck Norris' victims before they died? His shoe.


Chuck Norris doesn't shower, he only takes blood baths.



When Chuck Norris goes to donate blood, he declines the syringe, and instead requests a hand gun and a bucket.


Chuck Norris once ate a whole cake before his friends could tell him there was a stripper in it.


Chuck Norris CAN believe it's not butter.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 2 2009, 02:27 PM~14363978
> *What was going through the minds of all of Chuck Norris' victims before they died? His shoe.
> Chuck Norris doesn't shower, he only takes blood baths.
> When Chuck Norris goes to donate blood, he declines the syringe, and instead requests a hand gun and a bucket.
> Chuck Norris once ate a whole cake before his friends could tell him there was a stripper in it.
> Chuck Norris CAN believe it's not butter.
> *


lmao.. Cant beat the Chuck norris jokes..

When the boogy man goes to sleep, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris..

Chuck Norris' tears cure cancer. Too bad he has never cried

Chuck Norris had the idea to sell his urine as a canned beverage.We know it as Red Bull

superman wears chuck noris pajamas

Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.

The US did not bomb Hiroshima, chuck norris was on vacation and farted while someone was trying to light a cigarette.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

"Right first we had mad cow disease, then we had bird flu and now we have swine flu...O.M.F.G its FARMAGEDDON!!!"


----------



## truscale

Watching the news today , and there was more Micheal Jackson stuff. They read a part of his will that stated " since I'm 75% plastic , I would like to be melted down and made into a slide so kids can go down on me." Now that is some crazy shit right there.


----------



## [email protected]

Outer space exists because it's afraid to be on the same planet with Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits.

Chuck Norris is currently suing NBC, claiming Law and Order are trademarked names for his left and right legs. 

Chuck Norris is the reason why Waldo is hiding.

Chuck Norris counted to infinity - twice.

There is no chin behind Chuck Norris’ beard. There is only another fist.

When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn’t lifting himself up, he’s pushing the Earth down.

Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.

Chuck Norris’ hand is the only hand that can beat a Royal Flush.

Chuck Norris can lead a horse to water AND make it drink.

Chuck Norris doesn’t wear a watch, HE decides what time it is.

Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door. 

Chuck Norris does not get frostbite. Chuck Norris bites frost 

Remember the Soviet Union? They decided to quit after watching a DeltaForce marathon on Satellite TV. 

Contrary to popular belief, America is not a democracy, it is a Chucktatorship.






:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 3 2009, 02:48 PM~14372728
> *Outer space exists because it's afraid to be on the same planet with Chuck Norris.
> 
> Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits.
> 
> Chuck Norris is currently suing NBC, claiming Law and Order are trademarked names for his left and right legs.
> 
> Chuck Norris is the reason why Waldo is hiding.
> 
> Chuck Norris counted to infinity - twice.
> 
> There is no chin behind Chuck Norris’ beard. There is only another fist.
> 
> When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn’t lifting himself up, he’s pushing the Earth down.
> 
> Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.
> Chuck Norris’ hand is the only hand that can beat a Royal Flush.
> 
> Chuck Norris can lead a horse to water AND make it drink.
> 
> Chuck Norris doesn’t wear a watch, HE decides what time it is.
> 
> Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.
> 
> Chuck Norris does not get frostbite. Chuck Norris bites frost
> 
> Remember the Soviet Union? They decided to quit after watching a DeltaForce marathon on Satellite TV.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, America is not a democracy, it is a Chucktatorship.
> :biggrin:
> *


Chuck Norris is one bad ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 3 2009, 12:23 PM~14372523
> *Watching the news today , and there was more Micheal Jackson stuff. They read a part of his will that stated  " since I'm 75% plastic , I would like to be melted down and made into a slide so kids can go down on me."  Now that is some crazy shit right there.
> *


Thats nothing.. Did you read about his "meds" He was spending 50g a month on prescription drugs.. He took 40 vicodins a day.. WTF.. Some crazy shit.. There is so much coming out about him now its crazy.. IM sure there will be alot more coming out soon..


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 3 2009, 03:23 PM~14373748
> *Thats nothing.. Did you read about his "meds" He was spending 50g a month on prescription drugs.. He took 40 vicodins a day.. WTF.. Some crazy shit.. There is so much coming out about him now its crazy.. IM sure there will be alot more coming out soon..
> *


They are also trying to say he had a girlfriend that was secret. It doesnt matter to any of us. If he wanted to pop pills, thats fine...if he had a girl or not, thats cool. He was an entertainer, i don't care about his personal life as long as he puts on a good show when hes on stage. They need to leave it alone, always pushing this stuff on tv...Don't remember him for what they say...


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 3 2009, 03:46 PM~14374357
> *They are also trying to say he had a girlfriend that was secret. It doesnt matter to any of us. If he wanted to pop pills, thats fine...if he had a girl or not, thats cool. He was an entertainer, i don't care about his personal life as long as he puts on a good show when hes on stage. They need to leave it alone, always pushing this stuff on tv...Don't remember him for what they say...
> *


X2000000000000000000


----------



## calaveras73

HAPPY 4th OF JULY TO ALL THE MODELERS uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2009, 09:49 PM~14053637
> *After I got my Impala painted last night, I followed PINK86REGAL's advice for a new way to chill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added my own extra ingredient...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe bro!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



TTT for the weekend uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2009, 11:32 AM~14379273
> *TTT for the weekend  uffin:
> *


Hellz yeah!


----------



## rollindeep408

happy 4th of july everyone have fun and be safe :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 4 2009, 11:47 AM~14380052
> *happy 4th of july everyone have fun and be safe :biggrin:
> *


HAVE A NICE AND SAFE 4TH OF JULY WITH YOUR FAMILY HOMIES.


----------



## sdkid

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES. DONT DRINK AND DRIVE, YOU MIGHT HIT A BUMP AND SPILL!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 10:50 AM~14380078
> *HAVE A NICE AND SAFE 4TH OF JULY WITH YOUR FAMILY HOMIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


co-signed :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14380078
> *HAVE A NICE AND SAFE 4TH OF JULY WITH YOUR FAMILY HOMIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have fun everyone 
ttt


----------



## Bos82

Hope everyone's 4th was and and still is great for everyone!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

RIP STEVE MCNAIR!!!!! Another great man dead!!!!!! For those that don't know McNair was shot multiple times and killed in Tennesse!!!!! A great athlete was taken too soon...... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 5 2009, 12:33 AM~14382422
> *RIP STEVE MCNAIR!!!!! Another great man dead!!!!!! For those that don't know McNair was shot multiple times and killed in Tennesse!!!!! A great athlete was taken too soon...... :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *






shame to see him go, and he never won the super bowl either, but he was retired and got cought up in the wrong sheeeeit!




rip home boi


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=tab%3DWatching


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2009, 01:53 PM~14384964
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=tab%3DWatching
> *


 :biggrin: 
http://www.jimmyflintstonestudios.com/onli...ct_detail&p=483


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*yo anyone got any extra diapers for CARLA??*

fool hit me up in yahoo askin for some.....

_carl pendleton: hey
rollin_old_school_style: sup kid
carl pendleton: nothing much
carl pendleton: you wouldent happen to have some left over pull ups form your kid would ya
rollin_old_school_style: ?????????
rollin_old_school_style: diapers????
carl pendleton: ya
rollin_old_school_style: why??
carl pendleton: watching my lil cuz in a few weeks dont want to go to the store and buy a bunch
carl pendleton: i can send u some money
rollin_old_school_style: 
carl pendleton: i olny need 4
Last message received on 7/5/2009 at 6:56 PM
carl pendleton: Dude!
rollin_old_school_style: dude be real_

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

whahahahahahahahahahahahaha.......................... bahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............................. homie shits the bed lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 5 2009, 07:24 PM~14389593
> *whahahahahahahahahahahahaha.......................... bahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............................. homie shits the bed lol
> *


i dunno bout that but he gonna shit his pants when he reads it....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2009, 01:25 AM~14389615
> *i dunno bout that but he gonna shit his pants when he reads it....
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

carl pendleton: fuck you
rollin_old_school_style: :0
carl pendleton: nice post asshole
carl pendleton is typing a message.
carl pendleton: it was A JOKE 
rollin_old_school_style: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

Gilbert Rodrigues: dude u knew it was coming 
Gilbert Rodrigues: WTF..... diapers???
catkyblue: i know 
Gilbert Rodrigues: 
Gilbert Rodrigues: 
catkyblue: you had to know i was jokeing when i said that
Gilbert Rodrigues: my son is almost 5 tho
Gilbert Rodrigues: he's been outta diapers for a while
Gilbert Rodrigues: 
catkyblue: lol
Gilbert Rodrigues is typing a message.
Gilbert Rodrigues:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## urjustamemory

We went to see Transformers 2, and The Hangover. I thought transformers was good but not as good as the first one. The hangover was just awesome, and it made up for transformers being a not so good movie. If yall want to laugh your ass off go see The hangover. If you want to go see a movie just because Meagan Fox is in it and thats pretty much all Transformer 2 has going for itself than see it.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jul 6 2009, 09:16 AM~14391149
> *We went to see Transformers 2, and The Hangover. I thought transformers was good but not as good as the first one. The hangover was just awesome, and it made up for transformers being a not so good movie. If yall want to laugh your ass off go see The hangover.  If you want to go see a movie just because Meagan Fox is in it and thats pretty much all Transformer 2 has going for itself than see it.
> *


HELL YEAH, MEAGAN FOX IS FUCKIN HOT


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 6 2009, 08:49 AM~14391597
> *HELL YEAH, MEAGAN FOX IS FUCKIN HOT
> *


x2 Hell yeah! :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

Have you seen her toe-thumb??


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2009, 11:15 AM~14392751
> *Have you seen her toe-thumb??
> *


 :0  
buy her some gloves :angry:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2009, 01:15 PM~14392751
> *Have you seen her toe-thumb??
> *



She is still amazingly hot.


----------



## 408models

don't get me wrong,she's hot, i just tripped out when i first saw that :biggrin: 

i liked the scene of her on the bike in the begining, nice little cheek peek .


----------



## EVIL C

Got this at garage sale For 50 cent no shit it said $3 but she wanted it gone :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

give u .75


----------



## Bogyoke

panzermodelling.com/Taller/Ford_sc/Ford_sc-box.jpg

built by *sweaver*


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2009, 12:43 PM~14393070
> *don't get me wrong,she's hot, i just tripped out when i first saw that :biggrin:
> 
> i liked the scene of her on the bike in the begining, nice little cheek peek .
> *



lmao that thumb is fucked up . the airbrush scene made her look hott but did anyone notice the airbrush was empty and she was shooting on top of clear coat lol


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2009, 01:15 PM~14392751
> *Have you seen her toe-thumb??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 6 2009, 07:33 PM~14396021
> *Got this at garage sale For 50 cent no shit it said $3 but she wanted it gone  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IF YOU YOU NOT INTO IT AS A FULL BUILD IT OFFERS SOME GREAT ITEMS TO ROB OUT FOR OTHER BUILDS! SEPARTE UPPER A-ARMS , NICE MOTOR AND IF TAKE THE FRONT BUCKETS AND REMOVE THE HEAD REST THEY MAKE A CLEAN LOOKIN CUSTOM SEAT ! I HAVE PARTED OUT THAT KIT SEVERAL TIMES AND AT $0.50 ITS A WIN WIN !


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2009, 11:15 AM~14392751
> *Have you seen her toe-thumb??
> *


I wouldn't kick her out of bed for it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThObaKJPRlo&NR=1


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 7 2009, 05:54 PM~14406108
> *:wow: :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThObaKJPRlo&NR=1
> *


the kid's got talent :0


----------



## EVIL C

:0 







:roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 7 2009, 09:08 PM~14406199
> *the kid's got talent  :0
> *






heres some talent  





<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYFDYX4i2EY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYFDYX4i2EY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2009, 01:11 PM~14413383
> *heres some talent
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYFDYX4i2EY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYFDYX4i2EY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## BODINE

got some insulation up


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## rollinoldskoo

watch out...... mini is on PAROLE..... hey u gonna make a poll for the impala buildoff or what? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 9 2009, 10:56 PM~14430903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that build Mini, one of my favorites. :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jul 9 2009, 09:56 PM~14430903-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2009, 10:28 PM~14431192
> *watch out...... mini is on PAROLE..... hey u gonna make a poll for the impala buildoff or what?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 10 2009, 01:28 AM~14431192
> *watch out...... mini is on PAROLE..... hey u gonna make a poll for the impala buildoff or what?  :biggrin:
> *



NOPE ! I'm tring to RODNEY KING it and just get along with everyone ! 

The build off was very good , alot of bad ass builds , and we all have favs from it ! but in honesty if there were a poll my vote wold go to Panchos 61 ! the whole build was clean , well detailed and everything flow together . I just didn't see that in the 67.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 10 2009, 01:30 AM~14431205
> *Love that build Mini, one of my favorites.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got another 1 coming out in the next year ! Biggs said i need to bring the lowwer edge of the rear window up on this next 1 !


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 10 2009, 06:24 AM~14432461
> *NOPE  !  I'm  tring  to  RODNEY  KING  it  and  just  get  along  with  everyone  !
> 
> The  build  off  was  very  good  ,  alot  of  bad  ass  builds  ,  and  we  all  have  favs  from  it  !  but  in  honesty  if  there  were a  poll  my  vote  wold  go  to  Panchos  61  !  the  whole  build  was  clean  ,  well  detailed  and  everything  flow  together  .  I  just  didn't  see  that  in  the  67.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## 408models

:0 OH SNAP I THOUGHT THAT WAS TUPAC WHEN I SCROLLED DOWN REAL QUICK


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THINKING ABOUT HAVING A CONTEST FELLAS ! 

I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A CONTEST AND AWARD 1,2,3 PLACE AWARDS AND A PEOPLE CHOICE DONE BY A WEEK LONG POLL!

THINKING OF DOING IT LIKE 4 MONTH BUILD WITH A THEME !

ANYONE BE INTERESTED? IF SO WHAT THEME WOULD PULL THE BEST BUILDERS INTEREST?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dunno what u mean by "best builders interest" but an idea for me would be a wagon buildoff as those have been popular lately round here, or a convertable buildoff, to build our interior skills :dunno:


----------



## BiggC

I'd be up for it D. I say lets have an "Anything goes" build off, as in any type of car or truck, any style, from full custom, to out of box.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 10 2009, 04:34 PM~14438109
> *THINKING  ABOUT  HAVING  A  CONTEST  FELLAS !
> 
> I  WOULD  LIKE  TO  HAVE  A  CONTEST  AND  AWARD  1,2,3 PLACE  AWARDS  AND  A  PEOPLE  CHOICE  DONE  BY  A  WEEK LONG POLL!
> 
> THINKING  OF  DOING  IT  LIKE  4 MONTH BUILD WITH A  THEME !
> 
> ANYONE  BE  INTERESTED? IF  SO WHAT  THEME  WOULD  PULL THE  BEST  BUILDERS INTEREST?
> *


IM IN :biggrin: . HOW ABOUT A REPLICA BUILD?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 07:58 PM~14438252
> *IM IN  :biggrin: . HOW ABOUT A REPLICA BUILD?
> *


Thats a damn good idea also. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 07:58 PM~14438252
> *IM IN  :biggrin: . HOW ABOUT A REPLICA BUILD?
> *


idea stealer :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## MARINATE

109 DEGREE WEATHER SUCKS ASS :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

WUT ABOUT AN OG RIDE BUILD OFF.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2009, 06:33 PM~14438520
> *109 DEGREE WEATHER SUCKS ASS :angry:
> *


It was only 90 here today, but the fucken humidity was 47% Some nast shit. :angry:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 10 2009, 07:41 PM~14439469
> *WUT ABOUT AN OG RIDE BUILD OFF.
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN BY OG?


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 10 2009, 08:34 PM~14438109
> *THINKING  ABOUT  HAVING  A  CONTEST  FELLAS !
> 
> I  WOULD  LIKE  TO  HAVE  A  CONTEST  AND  AWARD  1,2,3 PLACE  AWARDS  AND  A  PEOPLE  CHOICE  DONE  BY  A  WEEK LONG POLL!
> 
> THINKING  OF  DOING  IT  LIKE  4 MONTH BUILD WITH A  THEME !
> 
> ANYONE  BE  INTERESTED? IF  SO WHAT  THEME  WOULD  PULL THE  BEST  BUILDERS INTEREST?
> *


this sounds cool, but 4 months is a long time.but if everyone is in i would also like to be.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 10:42 PM~14439474
> *WHAT YOU MEAN BY OG?
> *


OLD AND GAY 

ORANGE OR GREEN 

OILY & GREASEY


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 10 2009, 08:51 PM~14439559
> *OLD  AND  GAY  :0
> 
> ORANGE OR  GREEN
> 
> OILY  &  GREASEY
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 10:42 PM~14439474
> *WHAT YOU MEAN BY OG?
> *


OUT OR PRODUCTION OR GRAIL ! MAKE THE COLLECTERS OPEN UP THAT DUST CHEST AND ACTUALLY BUILD WHAT THEIR BEEN HOLDIN !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 10 2009, 10:52 PM~14439570



GOT TO HAVE A CLASS THAT UNDEAD, MCLOVIN , AND HEARSEDRIVER CAN HAVE A CHANCE IS ALL I WAS SAYING ! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 10 2009, 10:24 AM~14432461
> *NOPE  !  I'm  tring  to  RODNEY  KING  it  and  just  get  along  with  everyone  !
> 
> The  build  off  was  very  good  ,  alot  of  bad  ass  builds  ,  and  we  all  have  favs  from  it  !  but  in  honesty  if  there  were a  poll  my  vote  wold  go  to  [SIZE=7]Panchos  61 [/SIZE] !  the  wholeclean  ,  well  detailed  and  everything  flow  together  .  build  was    I  just  didn't  see  that  in  the  67.
> *


2x :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jul 10 2009, 08:55 PM~14439598-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 10 2009, 10:52 PM~14439570
> 
> 
> 
> GOT TO HAVE A CLASS THAT UNDEAD, MCLOVIN , AND HEARSEDRIVER CAN HAVE A CHANCE IS ALL I WAS SAYING ! :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2009, 06:33 PM~14438520
> *109 DEGREE WEATHER SUCKS ASS :angry:
> *


FFFUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKK YEEEEEAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 05:58 PM~14438252
> *IM IN  :biggrin: . HOW ABOUT A REPLICA BUILD?
> *


undead whiteboy started a thread for a replica build for famous whips. I am still workin on mine too. not sure if it is still goin though.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats for FAMOUS cars, what if someone has a ride they really miss or somethin (like a first car or somethin) that they wanna build..


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2009, 09:22 PM~14439818
> *thats for FAMOUS cars, what if someone has a ride they really miss or somethin (like a first car or somethin) that they wanna build..
> *


true, but lets not forget that Trendsetta is startin the next buildoff in about 3 weeks for Elco's. Not sure how many people will do both buildoffs though. I had 50+ people enter the impala buildoff and I think around 16 that actually finished so the likelyhood of anyone really doing both of these would be slim to none. I would be down for Trendsetta's buildoff as well as a replica too though.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 10 2009, 09:56 PM~14439614
> *2x :biggrin:
> *


x20000000  however trensetta was nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dnt rlly like elcos....cept for like 77s or somethin...my neighbor had a OG one with rallies... :0 :banghead: DUHHH!! we could do a elco replica buildoff!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 09:42 PM~14439474
> *WHAT YOU MEAN BY OG?
> *



pretty much means all original  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2009, 09:31 PM~14439914
> *i dnt rlly like elcos....cept for like 77s or somethin...my neighbor had a OG one with rallies... :0 :banghead: DUHHH!! we could do a elco replica buildoff!
> *


or since the Elco buildoff is most likely gonna be an anything goes...urs can be a replica entry into the buildoff. THat would make your build a tough one seeing how details would be what gets you your points.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 10 2009, 11:35 PM~14439951
> *or since the Elco buildoff is most likely gonna be an anything goes...urs can be a replica entry into the buildoff. THat would make your build a tough one seeing how details would be what gets you your points.
> *


only prollem is nobody made a 77 elco


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 10 2009, 09:42 PM~14439472
> *It was only 90 here today, but the fucken humidity was 47% Some nast shit. :angry:
> *


 :0 I'LL BE IN SAN DIEGO NEXT WEEK..HEARD THE WEATHER IS BOMB DOWN THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2009, 09:36 PM~14439966
> *only prollem is nobody made a 77 elco
> *


true. hmmmm. not sure then.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2009, 09:36 PM~14439970
> *:0 I'LL BE IN SAN DIEGO NEXT WEEK..HEARD THE WEATHER IS BOMB DOWN THERE! :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY!!!!!! U goin out there for the show in August man?


----------



## rollindeep408

you coild even make your own elco out of something :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 10 2009, 10:40 PM~14440016
> *LUCKY!!!!!! U goin out there for the show in August man?
> *


NAH, BRO JUST GOING DOWN THERE FOR SAN DIEGO MAJESTICS DINNER & DANCE :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2009, 09:47 PM~14440093
> *NAH, BRO JUST GOING DOWN THERE FOR SAN DIEGO MAJESTICS DINNER & DANCE :biggrin:
> *


Nice. Enjoy homie!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Jul 10 2009, 07:56 PM~14439614-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2x :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jul 10 2009, 08:31 PM~14439906
> *x20000000   however trensetta was nice
> *


 :biggrin: 



for the replica build off it think it should be anything you want to replicate  .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 10:09 PM~14440351
> *:biggrin:
> for the replica build off it think it should be anything you want to replicate  .
> *


X-2.................


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

YEAH, OG. ORIGINAL.


----------



## undercoverimpala

just a thought i say if we get eveyone to put 5 dollars to get in on the next build off and award it to the winner if you get 50 people thats about 250 that would be great insentive to finish and try their hardest what do you guys think get someone we can trust to hold the cash like biggs or one of the big dogs before the build off starts and if your money isnt in then you dont compete???????????????


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 10 2009, 09:38 PM~14440622
> *just a thought i say if we get eveyone to put 5 dollars to get in on the next build off and award it to the winner if you get 50 people thats about 250 that would be great insentive to finish and try their hardest what do you guys think get someone we can trust to hold the cash like biggs or one of the big dogs before the build off starts and if your money isnt in then you dont compete???????????????
> *



sounds good to me :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

ill hold the money :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jul 10 2009, 09:57 PM~14440757
> *ill hold the money :cheesy:
> *


bro thats cool but 5 bucks alot of us blow on a pack of smokes or a 6 pack of beer. its like playing the lottery if you dont play you wont win. i know its not for everyone but i think if there is insentive to finish then the result is a great build off how much better would if have been if there was 50 finished models vs 16. just my 2 cents. 


WINNERS NEVER QUIT AND QUITTERS NEVER WIN!!!!!!!! words to live by!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 10 2009, 11:05 PM~14440810
> *bro thats cool but 5 bucks alot of us blow on a pack of smokes or a 6 pack of beer. its like playing the lottery if you dont play you wont win. i know its not for everyone but i think if there is insentive to finish then the result is a great build off how much better would if have been if there was 50 finished models vs 16. just my 2 cents.
> WINNERS NEVER QUIT AND QUITTERS NEVER WIN!!!!!!!!  words to live by!!!
> *


primo, that was the plan for the impala build off but some one said not too. :angry:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 10 2009, 11:29 PM~14439892
> *true, but lets not forget that Trendsetta is startin the next buildoff in about 3 weeks for Elco's. Not sure how many people will do both buildoffs though. I had 50+ people enter the impala buildoff and I think around 16 that actually finished so the likelyhood of anyone really doing both of these would be slim to none. I would be down for Trendsetta's buildoff as well as a replica too though.
> *


We know Trendsetta is having the Elco build off, but some of us either don't have one or don't care for em. So this give's the other Homies a chance do join in a build off as well.

I think the $5 thing is a cool idea. I'd be in for it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how about a lottery to be drawn on by completed builder only?


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 10 2009, 10:21 PM~14440894
> *We know Trendsetta is having the Elco build off, but some of us either don't have one or don't care for em. So this give's the other Homies a chance do join in a build off as well.
> 
> I think the $5 thing is a cool idea. I'd be in for it.
> *


it doesnt have to be for the elco build off it can be for another build off maybe we should call it the 5 dollar build off and chris i hear you bro but like i said in the other post bro if those guys dont want to be in it its all good bro. i dont have a shit load of cash and i know i wont miss 5 bucks i found that in change in my car the other day that i cleaned it out bro........ :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 we should do a build off that everyone wants to be in and its a 5 dollar entry fee that simple. im down for the elco build and like mini said it can be a 4 month build off thats enough time for every one to finish and still have time to do another build that is free99.  



i say bring on the 5dollar build off what do you guys think????????????????


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jul 10 2009, 10:54 PM~14441060-->
> 
> 
> 
> how about a lottery to be drawn on by completed builder only?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undercoverimpala_@Jul 10 2009, 10:57 PM~14441072
> *it doesnt have to be for the elco build off it can be for another build off maybe we should call it the 5 dollar build off and chris i hear you bro but like i said in the other post bro if those guys dont want to be in it its all good bro. i dont have a shit load of cash and i know i wont miss 5 bucks i found that in change in my car the other day that i cleaned it out bro........  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0 we should do a build off that everyone wants to be in and its a 5 dollar entry fee that simple. im down for the elco build and like mini said it can be a 4 month build off thats enough time for every one to finish and still have time to do another build that is free99.
> i say bring on the 5dollar build off what do you guys think????????????????
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 09:00 PM~14441085
> *?
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


well all the $5 go into one pot..... and when the buildoff is over we can do a best of contest for some prize of somethin and a drawing for the pot.... and only completed build will qualify for the drawing


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 10 2009, 11:57 PM~14441072
> *it doesnt have to be for the elco build off it can be for another build off maybe we should call it the 5 dollar build off and chris i hear you bro but like i said in the other post bro if those guys dont want to be in it its all good bro. i dont have a shit load of cash and i know i wont miss 5 bucks i found that in change in my car the other day that i cleaned it out bro........  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0 we should do a build off that everyone wants to be in and its a 5 dollar entry fee that simple. im down for the elco build and like mini said it can be a 4 month build off thats enough time for every one to finish and still have time to do another build that is free99.
> i say bring on the 5dollar build off what do you guys think????????????????
> *


 :0 you cleaned your ride? NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 11 2009, 12:02 AM~14441097
> *well all the $5 go into one pot..... and when the buildoff is over we can do a best of contest for some prize of somethin and a drawing for the pot.... and only completed build will qualify for the drawing
> *


:twak: :loco: WINNER TAKE ALL.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2009, 12:22 AM~14441184
> *:twak:  :loco: WINNER TAKE ALL.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 10 2009, 11:13 PM~14440849
> *primo, that was the plan for the impala build off but some one said not too.  :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :angry: . oh well. plaques and all were going to be awarded.maybe this next one. :uh:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 10 2009, 11:21 PM~14440894
> *We know Trendsetta is having the Elco build off, but some of us either don't have one or don't care for em. So this give's the other Homies a chance do join in a build off as well.
> 
> I think the $5 thing is a cool idea. I'd be in for it.
> *


I feel ya homie. I am gonna do both of em. lol. Well, it all depends on the deadlines and everything.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I mustu missed it , when does this this build off start? Is it a replica of a Lowrider or just anything?:dunno: 

I don't want to step on any toes with the Elco build off. But I'm down for any build off


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2009, 05:05 AM~14441647
> *I mustu missed it , when does this this build off start? Is it a replica of a Lowrider or just anything?:dunno:
> 
> I don't want to step on any toes with the Elco build off. But I'm down for any  build off
> *


You aint steppin on any toes. Do the Elco buildoff man. THis one is being created as well for others who want to join a different one. Or people who want to do both. You won the last buildoff.....You post up the next one. Minidreams is starting a buildoff as well for people. Look back a couple pages. He posted up he wanted to start one. Your Elco buildoff should still go on though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MY BUILD OFF PITCH WAS JUST AN IDEA TO DO SOMETHING FOR THE BROTHERS OF MODELING THAT IN RETURN I COULD OFFER AN AWARD ! IT IS IN NO WAY A PITCH TO GET IN FRONT THE ELCO BUILD AT ALL ! 

I LIKE THE $5 PITCH BUT I AM NOT ABLE TO BUILD SHIT FOR A FEW MONTHS MAYBE EVEN A YEAR CAUSE OF THE TWINS AND THE NEW MOVE IN 2 WEEKS ! IF THE $5 BUILD WENT DOWN I WANT TO TAKE PART LOL ! THAT WOULD BE A COOL ASS BUILD OFF NO MATTER WHAT THE SUBJUCT .

MY PITCH WOULD BE SET UP A MONTH IN ADVANCE SO YOU HAD TIME TO GROUP SUPPLIES TOGETHER AND ENTER IT WITH A GAME PLAN AND AS STATED FROM BAD SEED THE 4 MONTH TIME FRAME MAY SOUND LONG BUT IT WILL GAVE MORE THEN PLENTY OF TIME TO PUT OUT A COMPLETE BUILD AND LESS * I RAN OUT OF TIME , SOMETHINGS CAME UP , * STORIES . THE TIME FRAME WILL BE ENOUGH TO ACTUALLY BUILD .

*PLEASE DON'T THINK I WAS TRING TO BEAT OUT ANY OTHER BUILD OFF FELLAS ! THIS IS JUST SOMETHING I WANTED TO DO TO STAY INVOLVED WITH YOU GUYS ON LAY IT LOW ! *


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2009, 04:54 AM~14441758
> *MY   BUILD  OFF   PITCH   WAS  JUST   AN  IDEA  TO  DO  SOMETHING  FOR   THE  BROTHERS   OF  MODELING  THAT  IN   RETURN    I  COULD  OFFER  AN AWARD  !   IT  IS  IN   NO  WAY   A  PITCH  TO  GET   IN  FRONT  THE  ELCO BUILD   AT  ALL !
> 
> I  LIKE  THE  $5 PITCH    BUT   I  AM  NOT  ABLE  TO  BUILD  SHIT  FOR  A  FEW  MONTHS   MAYBE  EVEN  A  YEAR   CAUSE  OF  THE  TWINS  AND  THE  NEW   MOVE    IN  2  WEEKS  !   IF  THE  $5 BUILD  WENT  DOWN    I  WANT  TO  TAKE  PART   LOL !   THAT   WOULD  BE  A  COOL  ASS  BUILD  OFF  NO  MATTER   WHAT THE  SUBJUCT  .
> 
> MY  PITCH  WOULD   BE  SET  UP  A  MONTH   IN  ADVANCE   SO  YOU   HAD  TIME  TO  GROUP  SUPPLIES  TOGETHER  AND  ENTER   IT  WITH  A GAME  PLAN   AND  AS  STATED   FROM  BAD  SEED   THE  4  MONTH  TIME  FRAME   MAY  SOUND  LONG   BUT   IT  WILL   GAVE  MORE  THEN  PLENTY   OF  TIME  TO  PUT  OUT  A  COMPLETE BUILD  AND  LESS   I  RAN  OUT  OF  TIME  ,  SOMETHINGS  CAME  UP  ,  STORIES . THE  TIME  FRAME  WILL  BE  ENOUGH  TO  ACTUALLY   BUILD .
> 
> PLEASE  DON'T  THINK  I  WAS  TRING  TO  BEAT  OUT  ANY OTHER  BUILD  OFF  FELLAS !   THIS  IS  JUST  SOMETHING  I  WANTED  TO  DO   TO  STAY  INVOLVED  WITH YOU   GUYS   ON   LAY  IT  LOW  !
> *


We feel you Mini we know your not trying to beat out anyone’s build off and I suggested the 5 dollar buy in as incentive to the guys to get their rides done. I say we do it bro the elco build is still on and we should do a 5 dollar build off like you said we will give it a month to collect everyone’s cash and give the guys more than enough time to get their stuff for the build off and then give 3 or 4 months to give everyone time to finish their rides. Hope all is well with the twins and the move bro. I really hope you get in on the 5 dollar build off and like Biggs said its a winner take all......of the money that is and im down to throw in a kit or two for the runners up??????? Just a thought


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 10 2009, 11:09 PM~14441137
> *:0  you cleaned your ride? NICE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL i know huh i got that bitch looking like it just came out of my showroom. you can put your feet on the floor with out stepping on any beer cans......... root beer that is lol..............................


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm gonna do the Elco and hopefully whatever else pops up as well. I just want to build models. I'ma go work on somethin' right now...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I'd like to get in on the $5 pitch in build off.I have a question though.Is there a way that we can post where everyone placed in the build off?I'd like to know this just because I'd want to know what I need to improved on my builds.Just a question thats all.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2009, 07:54 AM~14441758
> *MY  BUILD  OFF  PITCH  WAS  JUST  AN  IDEA  TO  DO  SOMETHING  FOR  THE  BROTHERS  OF  MODELING  THAT  IN  RETURN    I  COULD  OFFER  AN AWARD  !  IT  IS  IN  NO  WAY  A  PITCH  TO  GET  IN  FRONT  THE  ELCO BUILD  AT  ALL !
> 
> I  LIKE  THE  $5 PITCH    BUT  I  AM  NOT  ABLE  TO  BUILD  SHIT  FOR  A  FEW  MONTHS  MAYBE  EVEN  A  YEAR  CAUSE  OF  THE  TWINS  AND  THE  NEW  MOVE    IN  2  WEEKS  !  IF  THE  $5 BUILD  WENT  DOWN    I  WANT  TO  TAKE  PART  LOL !  THAT  WOULD  BE  A  COOL  ASS  BUILD  OFF  NO  MATTER  WHAT THE  SUBJUCT  .
> 
> MY  PITCH  WOULD  BE  SET  UP  A  MONTH  IN  ADVANCE  SO  YOU  HAD  TIME  TO  GROUP  SUPPLIES  TOGETHER  AND  ENTER  IT  WITH  A GAME  PLAN  AND  AS  STATED  FROM  BAD  SEED  THE  4  MONTH  TIME  FRAME  MAY  SOUND  LONG  BUT  IT  WILL  GAVE  MORE  THEN  PLENTY  OF  TIME  TO  PUT  OUT  A  COMPLETE BUILD  AND  LESS   I  RAN  OUT  OF  TIME  ,  SOMETHINGS  CAME  UP  ,  STORIES . THE  TIME  FRAME  WILL  BE  ENOUGH  TO  ACTUALLY  BUILD .
> 
> PLEASE  DON'T  THINK  I  WAS  TRING  TO  BEAT  OUT  ANY OTHER  BUILD  OFF  FELLAS !  THIS  IS  JUST  SOMETHING  I  WANTED  TO  DO  TO  STAY  INVOLVED  WITH YOU  GUYS  ON  LAY  IT  LOW  !
> *



Homie that $5 dollar build off sounds good right now (i'm broke :biggrin: ). 

it's cool, I just wanta build somethin'!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2009, 10:53 AM~14442300
> *I'm gonna do the Elco and hopefully whatever else pops up as well. I just want to build models. I'ma go work on somethin' right now...
> *


 :biggrin: I beat you to it, I'm already at the bench buildin'! :rofl: 


Ain't buildin fun!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 11 2009, 07:59 AM~14442340
> *I'd like to get in on the $5 pitch in build off.I have a question though.Is there a way that we can post where everyone placed in the build off?I'd like to know this just because I'd want to know what I need to improved on my builds.Just a question thats all.
> *


im sure there is a way bro it would just take time or we can do a peoples choice and that way you can see the feed back left by the people who vote......


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 11 2009, 10:29 AM~14442463
> *im sure there is a way bro it would just take time or we can do a peoples choice and that way you can see the feed back left by the people who vote......
> *


 Thanx man.I just really would like to know where I stack up against all the great builders on this forum.So when a build off comes up I'm in on as many as I can for sure now.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 11 2009, 08:48 AM~14442275
> *LOL i know huh i got that bitch looking like it just came out of my showroom. you can put your feet on the floor with out stepping on any beer cans......... root beer that is lol..............................
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

the new daily


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jul 11 2009, 09:00 AM~14443528
> *the new daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u still at Lowes or whatever? hows the family?


----------



## Siim123

I personally wont take part of any buildoff soon, will have to find some money and need to find some ideas, want to take some time off too, but I have 62 or 61 Impala in my mind right now  :biggrin: .


----------



## mcloven




----------



## DA_SQUID

me and my chick broke up  oh well :cheesy: but fuck!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

My list is of the best tools needed to do a job that will be noticed for a clean build and should be on EVER MODELING BENCH ! 

#1 Tool should be with reach at all times ! 

A MODELS KNIFE ! It needs be 1 that you can change the blades so your always working with a sharp 1 to make the job cleaner and easier ! 










Its a must to use a sharp knife ever time cause with a blade you need to work harder at it and that's when you get hurt ! 

I always have blades on hand at all times ! 


















The Knife them self come with 1 blade and are *$2.00 *at most shops and the box of 100 blades are around *$15-$20*

#2 Should be sand paper to sand edges even and to plain 2 piece item smooth and even such as motor blocks , sets , etc.! Item you don't a seam to be seen ! You should have several grits for each stage ! 

There are also 2 tools that you must have to get your sand to not damage what shouldn't be ! 1 is a wooden stick ! It wont bind and helps you get a straight even cut when adding body lines ! And the other is a foam meat package tray ! These are for making sanding blocks ! They can be cut to shapes to help get every spot you need sanded ! And they help get even pressure while you sand so not to cause uneven groves ! 










Try sanding every surface that is going to be glued to another to help it bond ! EVEN THE CHROME ITEMS ! _*1 RULE OF THUMB HERE IS THAT YOU NEED THE RIGHT TOOLS FOR THE JOB EVERY TIME YOU BUILD ! *_</span>

I hope you guys are ready cause this time its coming from the heart ! I see to many youngsters talking shit , and to many adults telling other how to build but don't build themselves ! Lets get this hobby and the builders in it to a new level with each kit they build ! 
Roughly $110.00 to get the best supplies needed on hand to bring your builds to an out standing clean level ! And keep in mind ! I BELIVE YOU SHOULD BE WELL STOCKED AT ALL TIMES !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I hope you guys are ready cause this time its coming from the heart ! I see to many youngsters talking shit , and to many adults telling other how to build but don't build themselves ! Lets get this hobby and the builders in it to a new level with each kit they build ! 
Roughly $110.00 to get the best supplies needed on hand to bring your builds to an out standing clean level ! And keep in mind ! I BELIVE YOU SHOULD BE WELL STOCKED AT ALL TIMES !
[/quote]


Great job on those explanations and what to do's.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2009, 03:30 PM~14444006
> *I  hope  you  guys  are  ready  cause  this  time  it's  coming  from  the  heart !  *



That's the only way to do it; anything else ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 11 2009, 01:24 PM~14443974
> *My  list  is  of  the  best  tools  needed  to  do  a  job that  will  be  noticed  for  a  clean  build  and  should  be  on  EVER MODELING  BENCH  !
> 
> #1  Tool  should  be  with  reach  at  all  times  !
> 
> *


Man Mini,

You have not racked my billd for suppllies up there a little higher...LOL. Thank you man. I have a small amount of some of this stuff, but now I am going to write a shopping list and stock up. I have the cars and now I need supplies. I need to get paints now that I bought an airbrush set. Suggestions on who to go with?


----------



## Tonioseven

House of Kolor paints are worth every penny! I use a bit of everything I can thin with lacquer thinner but I'm weird like that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2!
im starting to use HOK a LOT more often!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2009, 07:22 PM~14445776
> *House of Kolor paints are worth every penny! I use a bit of everything I can thin with lacquer thinner but I'm weird like that
> *


Thanks man. I am gonna go look around this week.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 07:23 PM~14445787
> *x2!
> im starting to use HOK a LOT more often!!
> *


Thanks man. You gonna teach me how to paint too???? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do it how u see real rides paitned... start at the bottom and work ur way up


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 07:31 PM~14445843
> *do it how u see real rides paitned... start at the bottom and work ur way up
> *


cool.thx


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and, its always gonna come out flat when ur done, so to see if u like the color, when the bodys dry, go run water over it, the water acts as a clear...


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 07:36 PM~14445867
> *and, its always gonna come out flat when ur done, so to see if u like the color, when the bodys dry, go run water over it, the water acts as a clear...
> *


for realz??? I never even would have thought of that. thanks alot homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah.. and with clear you will LOVE IT even more.i know i did.








:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 07:42 PM~14445903
> *yeah.. and with clear you will LOVE IT even more.i know i did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that whip is lookin nice homie. And the paint is glossin nicely!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup...HOK majik blue pearl. i like burple too!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 07:45 PM~14445930
> *yup...HOK majik blue pearl. i like burple too!
> *


yeaaaahh I think I am gonna love the airbrush. I will find out soon though. hahaha.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i know i do!!!u wanna see patterns i did with a single action ten dollar airbrush?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 07:47 PM~14445945
> *i know i do!!!u wanna see patterns i did with a single action ten dollar airbrush?
> *


post em up homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 07:56 PM~14445997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is sick man. I am gonna take a body I got here and start tryin some stuff once I get the paint.


----------



## Ohio Chad

UFC 100

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ufc-100-live-free


----------



## [email protected]

:0 















:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 11 2009, 10:47 PM~14447002
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Whats the mileage? How much you want for it? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 12 2009, 01:51 AM~14447031
> *Whats the mileage? How much you want for it?  :0  :cheesy:
> *






make best reasonable offer..................... will ship :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 11 2009, 11:47 PM~14447002
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS GOOD, BUT MAJESTICS DON'T ALLOW PLAQUES IN THE WINDOW  ONLY IN THE BACK


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 11 2009, 10:54 PM~14447046-->
> 
> 
> 
> make best reasonable offer..................... will ship :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill give ya $8500 :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jul 11 2009, 10:58 PM~14447079
> *LOOKS GOOD, BUT MAJESTICS DON'T ALLOW PLAQUES IN THE WINDOW  ONLY IN THE BACK
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2009, 01:58 AM~14447079
> *LOOKS GOOD, BUT MAJESTICS DON'T ALLOW PLAQUES IN THE WINDOW  ONLY IN THE BACK
> *






for real  


that sucks, because its real tight in that back window too, like not enough room for the plaque back there, thats why i put it in the window


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2009, 12:02 AM~14447106
> *for real
> that sucks, because its real tight in that back window too, like not enough room for the plaque back there, thats why i put it in the window
> *


YUP IN A 1:1 SCALE THAT AIN'T ALLOWED


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2009, 02:53 AM~14447406
> *YUP IN A 1:1 SCALE THAT AIN'T ALLOWED
> *







oh well now lol, its can be taken in and out, and im not rippin the body off the frame, just to put it in the back window now lol


but thanks for the heads up bro! i did not know that


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 12 2009, 02:01 AM~14447098
> *ill give ya $8500 :cheesy:
> :0
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 11 2009, 11:57 PM~14447422
> *:biggrin:
> *


do you accept coins? :happysad: 
i can pay you in quarters :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 11 2009, 02:10 PM~14443585
> *u still at Lowes or whatever? hows the family?
> *


no, ive been landscaping this summer, went from like 200 a week to 700-900 a week, usually around 800+ a week. just going to suck when winter is coming. havent had much time with the little one, alot of work no play really. might make a trip down there to see here later today.


----------



## Tonioseven

This is cool as hell!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDbQ5xvsrIU


:0


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUyR0eezwns


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 12 2009, 04:12 AM~14447630
> *do you accept coins?  :happysad:
> i can pay you in quarters  :cheesy:
> *






:biggrin: it all spends the same brother


----------



## [email protected]

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: CNDYBLU66SS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 01:51 PM~14449208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work D. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2009, 10:17 AM~14448972
> *:biggrin:  it all spends the same brother
> *


when shall i receive my new purchase :wave:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 10:51 AM~14449208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooh crap :0 :cheesy: nice artistic skills. :yes:


----------



## lowridin14

imagine this coming through your city :cheesy: 



> *Michael E. from Cayuta, NY sends in a couple of pics of his 1987 muddy carlo that is sitting atop a shortened suburban frame. it has a 350 in it ,turbo 350 and np 208 transfer case. 40" gumbo monster mudder tires. 12 bolt rear and 10 bolt front end. going to all 1 ton rears as we speak and another 6 inches of lift. He says it will be the tallest Monte Carlo I've ever seen*


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 07:51 PM~14449208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
AWESOME!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 12 2009, 02:34 PM~14449728
> *imagine this coming through your city  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Somebody would buy it and put 28"s on it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 12:51 PM~14449208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very very nice homie! don't forget to show us the final pic!


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 12 2009, 02:34 PM~14449728
> *imagine this coming through your city  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The other day I saw an old Nova sitting on some 38" tires, looked to have about a 6 inch lift in it. When I go back that way next weekend I will see if its still there and take photos of it.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 09:51 AM~14449208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is very interesting. Nice rendering. Talk about this a little more. What type of paint do you use?


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 10:51 AM~14449208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





hey i seen this car on saturday, hits the back bumper!!! , he also painted the rims green now, heres a new pic with the green rims









really nice painting btw, i cant wait to see a finished pic!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## BODINE

NICE WORK

MY SON IS 11 and loves art/drawing 

ill try to get some pics of his work soon


----------



## Siim123

VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 13 2009, 04:36 AM~14455022
> *VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 13 2009, 06:03 AM~14455417
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3 :0


----------



## slash

nice homie


----------



## tyhodge07

i think im gonna buid another model, lol. i got images running through my head and need to put it in plastic before i do it on my 1:1 to make sure its what i want. so anyone got a box style s10/sonoma kit? cheap :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 14 2009, 01:36 PM~14470514
> *so there's this dude messin or well already fucked my relationship up. :angry:  and so i sent some of my home girls to go get some info on him
> here's what i got
> adam
> las vegas
> his number 702 232 9967
> 
> fuck with him. me and juan_559 called last night but no answer
> please lil help me out!
> *


----------



## urjustamemory

I just found out that a player for the LA Raiders is from Potsdam NY which is 30 miles from here. 

Then I went to school with Cincinnati Bangals running back Brian Leonard. Formerly with the St.Louis Rams.


----------



## mcloven




----------



## kwonchoba1

I am new to the forum and anyone know where online i can find a s10 and a gmc canyon or colorado kits


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 14 2009, 08:21 PM~14474454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

Christmas in July; life is good.


----------



## mcloven

where did u get that red impala lol


----------



## mcloven

sence noone looks at my topic ill post my builds here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: just cuz nobody says anything doesnt mean they dont look at it..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 14 2009, 09:34 PM~14475433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas in July; life is good.
> *



You're killin me homie! :biggrin: Especially since I didn't win the one on Ebay! 

great finds homie!


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 10:51 AM~14449208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJsjJVPeEOo&NR=1


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 15 2009, 03:49 PM~14483690
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJsjJVPeEOo&NR=1
> *


Sounds like some of the cars you find on Craigs list. lol


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 14 2009, 05:21 PM~14474454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Reminds me of the jeepneys in Philippines.

http://www.dwaynedworsky.com/jeepney1.jpg


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 15 2009, 04:49 PM~14483690
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJsjJVPeEOo&NR=1
> *


LMFAO!!!! thats 1 of tha best videos ive seen n a long time


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14474454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another autozone special :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jul 13 2009, 10:49 PM~14464197
> *i think im gonna buid another model, lol.  i got images running through my head and need to put it in plastic before i do it on my 1:1 to make sure its what i want.  so anyone got a box style s10/sonoma kit? cheap :cheesy:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 13 2009, 02:40 AM~14454878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BAD ASS!!
nice artwork!


----------



## BODINE

door finally fits


----------



## mcloven

what does everyoone think a bout a kit pay it forward like i post up a seald kit and the first one to pm me there addy gets it then they post up a kit


----------



## DEUCES76

who on lil was buildin one of twinns wagons


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 17 2009, 11:21 PM~14509502
> *who on lil was buildin one of twinns wagons
> *


i have wagons, but not from twinn, however.... i have been lookin' for a cutlass and have heard twinn is the one to go to for a cutlass?!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 17 2009, 03:38 PM~14506646
> *what does everyoone think a bout a kit pay it forward  like i post up a seald kit and the first one to pm me there addy gets it then they post up a kit
> *


sounds interesting, I think. Not quite understanding the complete concept, though


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 17 2009, 06:38 PM~14506646
> *what does everyoone think a bout a kit pay it forward  like i post up a seald kit and the first one to pm me there addy gets it then they post up a kit
> *



WE TRIED SOMETHING LIKE 2 TIMES ALREADY ! * THE X-MAS EXCHANGE !*</span>

NOT EVERYONE IS HONEST AS THEY SHOULD BE ABOUT THIS TYPE OF EXCHANGE CARLA ! AND CAN OTHERS LIVE WITH OFFERING A KIT PLUS SHIPPING AND NEVER GET ANOTHER IN RETURN ! AND HOW DO YOU STOP THE SAME PERSON RESPONDING OVER AND OVER TO GET THE KITS THAT ARE BEING OFFERED ? 

I'M ALL FOR THE IDEA ,BUT LOOK AT THE LONG TREM OF THE PROJECT ! I'VE ALWAYS WANTED TO DO A<span style=\'color:red\'>* PARTS BOX PASS *AROUND BUT TO MANY RISK TO KEEP IT HONEST ! 

IF THERE WAS A WAY WE CAN DO THIS AND KEEP IT IN CONTROL SO THATS ITS ON THE UP&UP FOR EVERYONE I WOULD BE MORE THEN HAPPY TO JUMP IN ON THIS !


----------



## mcloven

i think if we do this they should have good feed back in the good trader post


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 18 2009, 02:17 PM~14512104
> *WE  TRIED  SOMETHING  LIKE  2  TIMES    ALREADY  !   THE  X-MAS EXCHANGE !</span>
> 
> NOT  EVERYONE  IS  HONEST  AS THEY  SHOULD  BE  ABOUT THIS  TYPE  OF  EXCHANGE  CARLA  !  AND  CAN    OTHERS  LIVE  WITH    OFFERING A  KIT  PLUS  SHIPPING  AND  NEVER  GET  ANOTHER  IN  RETURN !  AND  HOW  DO  YOU  STOP  THE  SAME  PERSON  RESPONDING  OVER  AND  OVER  TO  GET THE  KITS  THAT  ARE BEING  OFFERED ?
> 
> I'M  ALL  FOR  THE  IDEA  ,BUT  LOOK  AT  THE  LONG TREM  OF THE  PROJECT !  I'VE  ALWAYS  WANTED  TO  DO  A<span style=\'color:red\'>  PARTS  BOX  PASS AROUND    BUT  TO  MANY  RISK  TO  KEEP  IT  HONEST !
> 
> IF THERE  WAS  A WAY  WE  CAN  DO  THIS  AND  KEEP  IT  IN  CONTROL  SO  THATS  ITS  ON THE  UP&UP  FOR  EVERYONE  I  WOULD  BE  MORE  THEN  HAPPY  TO  JUMP  IN  ON THIS  !
> *


 :cheesy: i like the parts box idea :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2009, 01:01 AM~14515086
> *:cheesy:  i like the parts box idea  :biggrin:
> *





x-2


----------



## BODINE

i think we should find small # like 10-15 people that have not had prob. at all to do parts thing :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2009, 01:53 AM~14515398
> *i think we should find small # like 10-15 people that have not had prob. at all to do parts thing  :cheesy:
> *




im down 


we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass  


1. BODINE
[email protected]
3.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2009, 09:14 AM~14516693
> *im down
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.
> *



what exactly is involved in a parts box thing!?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 19 2009, 12:25 PM~14516731
> *what exactly is involved in a parts box thing!?
> *




mini explained it before, it starts with one person adding something to a parts box, and packing it up and sending it to the next person on the list, then the next person can use what the person before added to the box, and once you take something out of the box, you add something from your model stash  to the box and pack it up and send it to the next person on the list  and just keep it goin :biggrin: 


seems fun, and i wouldnt mind tryin it :biggrin: but we need some trust worthy people to get in on it and we know that there gonna send out when they get it


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2009, 09:32 AM~14516758
> *mini explained it before, it starts with one person adding something to a parts box, and packing it up and sending it to the next person on the list, then the next person can use what the person before added to the box, and once you take something out of the box, you add something from your model stash   to the box and pack it up and send it to the next person on the list   and just keep it goin :biggrin:
> seems fun, and i wouldnt mind tryin it :biggrin:  but we need some trust worthy people to get in on it and we know that there gonna send out when they get it
> *




sounds very interesting!


----------



## Bogyoke

Put me on the list too. 
I see both the good and bad points stated earlier, but I'm willing to try it out.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2009, 11:32 AM~14516758
> *mini explained it before, it starts with one person adding something to a parts box, and packing it up and sending it to the next person on the list, then the next person can use what the person before added to the box, and once you take something out of the box, you add something from your model stash   to the box and pack it up and send it to the next person on the list   and just keep it goin :biggrin:
> seems fun, and i wouldnt mind tryin it :biggrin:  but we need some trust worthy people to get in on it and we know that there gonna send out when they get it
> *


And you can't just toss in junk. It has to be something that someone else can use. We talked about it being anything having to do with models, ei. parts, paint, blades, glue, whatever as long as it's model related.


----------



## BiggC

im down 
we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass  
1. BODINE
[email protected]
3.Bogyoke
4.BiggC
5.Mini...In less he says other wise
6.


----------



## old low&slo

I'll give it a try. count me in.
as far as I know I dont have any bad feedback.


----------



## Bogyoke

This is a consideration as well. USPS zip code zone map.
http://www.doobybrain.com/wp-content/uploa...ip-code-map.gif

I just ran some postage calculator tests for a package weighing 2 pounds from my zip to other zip zones. 
To mail a package parcel post from west coast (CA) to east coast (NY) the cost is $3 more than the very next zip zone over. 
Before getting started, we should form the route list to accommodate the least expensive zip destination route per participant.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 19 2009, 12:42 PM~14517700
> *im down
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

8mcloven


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

* THE RULES ARE AS FOLLOW !*</span>

YOU MUST ADD 5 USEABLE MODEL RELATED ITEMS TO THE PARTS BOX ! 

YOU MUST TAKE ONLY 2 ITEMS FROM THE PARTS BOX ! 

YOU MUST TAKE A PIC OF THE PART YOU TAKE OUT !

YOU TAKE A PIC OF THE PARTS YOU PUT IN ! 

YOU MUST SHIP THE PARTS BOX WITH IN 7 DAYS RECEIVING IT ! 

YOU MUST FOLLOW THE SHIPPING LIST !



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm..._code_zones.png

THEY I TRY TO FIGURE THIS OUT FOR THE OTHER WEB SITE WAS TO SET UP A STARTING AREA! BY USING THE ZIP CODE CHART ABOVE WE SET UP LIST TO WORK WITH WHOS IN CHARGE ! AND THOSE THAT LIVE WITH IN REASON OF EACH OTHER COULD ALSO MAKE UP A DAY TO MEET AND DO THEIR EXCHANGE LIKE FOR USE MO. GUYS WERE ABOUT A 50 MILE DRIVE BETWEEN EACH OTHER ! WE COULD ALL MEET AT MY PLACE DO THE EXCHANGE AND SHARE IN SHIPPING COST TO THE NEXT AERA THATS CLOSES TO US! 

PLUS IT COULD WORK OUT FOR WHEN ITS IN CALI. IT COULD BE DONE AT THE MEETING AT PEGAUAS OR IN THE CHOP SHOP WHERE EVERYONE THAT IS THERE CAN DO THEIR PART THEN SHARE SHIPPING AND OFF TO THE NEXT AREA ! 

IF IT WAS KEPT HONEST WE COULD KEEP IT ROLLIN FOR A WHILE !


----------



## mcloven

maby we should put in order of states say it starts in kansis and heads to cali


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 19 2009, 03:56 PM~14518145
> *maby we should put in order of states say it starts in kansis and heads to cali
> *


HEADING TO WORK ! I'LL CHECK BACK IN THE MORNING !


----------



## mademan

model master ultra thin krome foil = the suck.fuck this stuff is terrible. The only hobbyshop within 4 hours of me, doesnt carry any other foil but this, it was 16.00 for 2 sheets 3" x 10"..... so I got raped in the first place. Its too damn sticky, so if you try to do trim, etc. you cant trim it and pull the excess off.... it leaves residue, and flakes and tears.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 19 2009, 05:05 PM~14519210
> *model master ultra thin krome foil = the suck.fuck this stuff is terrible. The only hobbyshop within 4 hours of me, doesnt carry any other foil but this, it was 16.00 for 2 sheets 3" x 10"..... so I got raped in the first place. Its too damn sticky, so if you try to do trim, etc. you cant trim it and pull the excess off.... it leaves residue, and flakes and tears.
> *


did it destroy the paint?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 19 2009, 06:10 PM~14519247
> *did it destroy the paint?
> *


no, but im having a bitch of a time, getting it all off so I can wait till i get some decent foil.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 19 2009, 05:19 PM~14519308
> *no, but im having a bitch of a time, getting it all off so I can wait till i get some decent foil.
> *


That really sucks dawg. I just ordered some BMF a few days ago n I cannot wait till it gets here. I tried some gold leaf that I bought a long time ago....yeah that didnt go very well.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 19 2009, 06:23 PM~14519335
> *That really sucks dawg. I just ordered some BMF a few days ago n I cannot wait till it gets here. I tried some gold leaf that I bought a long time ago....yeah that didnt go very well.
> *


ive got about a 5 lb bag, or 5x5 sheets of gold leaf.... still waiting until I get another decent airbrush, so I can do some crazy shit, and gold leaf it.


since all my airbrushes got stolen, I really havent painted anything, that was like 6 months ago, lacking motivation. and no cash to buy another one.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 19 2009, 05:26 PM~14519352
> *ive got about a 5 lb bag, or 5x5 sheets of gold leaf.... still waiting until I get another decent airbrush, so I can do some crazy shit, and gold leaf it.
> since all my airbrushes got stolen, I really havent painted anything, that was like 6 months ago, lacking motivation. and no cash to buy another one.
> *


U want my gold leaf? It is the kind that you need the glue for.. Lemme know n I will send it to you man. THats fucked up about the air brush. I bought a whole set with a compressor for 139. All with warranties. 3 brushes and 1 compressor with all the hoses too.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 19 2009, 06:48 PM~14519502
> *U want my gold leaf? It is the kind that you need the glue for.. Lemme know n I will send it to you man. THats fucked up about the air brush. I bought a whole set with a compressor for 139. All with warranties. 3 brushes and 1 compressor with all the hoses too.
> *


ive got a shitload of gold leaf already, lol

yeah the airbrushes getting stolen really pissed me off. I had JUST gotten my Iwata micron CM, that i saved up alot of cash for. a couple paasche vls`s and some others that werent so important.


----------



## DA_SQUID

whats a resonable offer for this?
24's
candy blue
umm more to it. havent seen it in a minute


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 19 2009, 04:49 PM~14518082
> *8mcloven
> *





:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 19 2009, 10:10 PM~14520246
> *whats a resonable offer for this?
> 24's
> candy blue
> umm more to it. havent seen it in a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






is that homie waco's shit?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 17 2009, 08:21 PM~14509502
> *who on lil was buildin one of twinns wagons
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2009, 04:39 PM~14520528
> *is that homie waco's shit?
> *


i'm pretty sure it is....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

gooing in a future project :cheesy:








i just need a tahoe :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 19 2009, 05:26 PM~14521014
> *gooing in a future project :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just need a tahoe :biggrin:
> *


fuck a tahoe..... get a revell bus.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 19 2009, 11:26 PM~14521014
> *gooing in a future project :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just need a tahoe :biggrin:
> *





that thing would be a 90in. tv in a ride foo :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 19 2009, 07:19 PM~14519308
> *no, but im having a bitch of a time, getting it all off so I can wait till i get some decent foil.
> *


hey made
if you can buy some bmf direct from bare metal foil.
I did and they sent me the new and improved stuff. its real good.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 19 2009, 08:39 PM~14520528-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that homie waco's shit?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2009, 09:13 PM~14520888
> *i'm pretty sure it is....
> *


yeahh


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 19 2009, 09:26 PM~14521014
> *gooing in a future project :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just need a tahoe :biggrin:
> *


where u get that ?


i think i know where .... i got one and sent biggs one i had that u can upload videos to


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2009, 11:25 PM~14522227
> *where u get that ?
> i think i know where .... i got one and sent biggs one i had that u can upload videos to
> *


walmart has them! :biggrin: i used one of them on my daughters project!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2009, 11:28 PM~14522258
> *walmart has them! :biggrin:  i used one of them on my daughters project!
> *


  most grocery stores lol

got few in my store now


----------



## BiggC

WalMart has the little key chain ones. I found some that are 1"X 1" I'm gonna use on one of mine.


----------



## BODINE

i was talkin bout the advertisements for smart source lol

they play video lol ...but u have to get one


----------



## BODINE




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 20 2009, 01:05 AM~14522531
> *i was talkin bout the advertisements for smart source lol
> 
> they play video lol ...but u have to get one
> *


mines a lil keychain photo viewer....found it in the basement,,i might just get the video one tho nw that u mentioned it!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 20 2009, 08:01 AM~14523645
> *mines a lil keychain photo viewer....found it in the basement,,i might just get the video one tho nw that u mentioned it!
> *


they are like 2 inch or 2.5 inch


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

from where tho?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 20 2009, 02:48 PM~14527152
> *from where tho?
> *


grocery store ......they are for advertising not for sale lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 20 2009, 02:34 PM~14527663
> *grocery store ......they are for advertising not for sale lol  :biggrin:
> *


I STILL GOT MINE, THANKS DOG.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 05:41 PM~14529136
> *I STILL GOT MINE, THANKS DOG.
> *


 :cheesy: yup 


i still got one more ...maybe ill get couple more .....if they accidently fall off shelf


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 20 2009, 09:17 PM~14530416
> *:cheesy:  yup
> i still got one more ...maybe ill get couple more .....if they accidently fall off shelf
> *






ILL TAKE ONE :wave: THROW IT IN WITH THE 59 CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 20 2009, 07:20 PM~14530451
> *ILL TAKE ONE :wave:  THROW IT IN WITH THE 59 CADDY :biggrin:
> *


i would but only got 1 right now ...i have to get some more


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 20 2009, 09:24 PM~14530505
> *i would but only got 1 right now ...i have to get some more
> *




 LET ME KNOW IF YOU GET ANYMORE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## BODINE

damn i need to get my shop done  

miss building 

i hope to get my brother over this weekend and get a lot or most done


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 21 2009, 09:34 PM~14542970
> *damn i need to get my shop done
> 
> miss building
> 
> i hope to get my brother over this weekend and get a lot or most done
> *






getter done


----------



## tunzafun

bout time my hometown got repped! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwLW1cQuHEk


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## mcloven

nice mini you wouldent happen to have a extra hood and grill for it would ya i need it for my impala cop car


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 21 2009, 10:31 PM~14544373
> *nice mini you wouldent happen to have a extra hood and grill for it would ya i need it for my impala cop car
> *


NO ! 1 REASIN THIS HAS THE YELLOW ITEMS TO START WITH IS MY CAPRICE BODY WAS WARPED FROM PACKAGE , AND THE IMPALA WAS PARTED OUT FOR MY RESIN BIG BODY CADDIES ! SORRY CARLA ! I GOT EVERYTHING PACKED UP FOR THE MOVE TO THE NEW HOUSE BUT I'LL CHECK MY PARTS BOXES AND SEE IF I HAVE ANY !










SEE YOU GUYS TOMMROW I GOT TO GO FEED THE TWINS AND TAKE A NAP!


----------



## mcloven

thanks mini


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 21 2009, 11:31 PM~14544373
> *nice mini you wouldent happen to have a extra hood and grill for it would ya i need it for my impala cop car
> *


aye i got a caprice hood n grille


----------



## mcloven

cool what u want for it


----------



## tunzafun

wutcha got?


----------



## mcloven

if u got the whole kit ill tade ya a revell 69 charger for it


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2009, 12:19 AM~14544961
> *if u got the whole kit ill tade ya a revell 69 charger for it
> *


well its a built i did bout 2 yrs ago. its missin a few lil pieces (lightbar, spot light, etc) ill see if i cant find em. ill throw n a 94 impala parts car 2 if u want


----------



## mcloven

ok cool


----------



## mcloven

ok cool


----------



## tunzafun

coo. hit me up wit ur addy n ill get em sent out a.s.a.p. :cheesy:


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2009, 01:50 PM~14518086
> * THE RULES  ARE AS FOLLOW !</span>
> 
> YOU  MUST  ADD  5  USEABLE MODEL RELATED  ITEMS  TO  THE  PARTS  BOX !
> 
> YOU  MUST  TAKE  ONLY  2  ITEMS   FROM THE  PARTS  BOX !
> 
> YOU  MUST  TAKE  A  PIC  OF  THE  PART   YOU   TAKE  OUT !
> 
> YOU  TAKE  A  PIC  OF  THE  PARTS  YOU  PUT  IN  !
> 
> YOU  MUST   SHIP   THE  PARTS BOX  WITH  IN  7  DAYS  RECEIVING  IT  !
> 
> YOU  MUST  FOLLOW  THE  SHIPPING   LIST   !
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm..._code_zones.png
> 
> THEY   I   TRY  TO   FIGURE   THIS  OUT  FOR THE  OTHER  WEB  SITE   WAS  TO   SET  UP  A  STARTING  AREA!    BY    USING THE  ZIP CODE  CHART  ABOVE   WE  SET  UP   LIST  TO   WORK   WITH  WHOS  IN  CHARGE  !   AND  THOSE   THAT   LIVE   WITH  IN  REASON   OF  EACH  OTHER   COULD  ALSO  MAKE  UP  A  DAY   TO   MEET    AND  DO  THEIR  EXCHANGE   LIKE   FOR   USE  MO. GUYS   WERE  ABOUT  A  50 MILE   DRIVE   BETWEEN  EACH  OTHER  !   WE  COULD   ALL  MEET  AT  MY  PLACE   DO  THE  EXCHANGE  AND  SHARE  IN   SHIPPING  COST  TO THE   NEXT   AERA   THATS  CLOSES   TO  US!
> 
> PLUS   IT  COULD  WORK OUT  FOR   WHEN  ITS IN  CALI.   IT   COULD  BE  DONE  AT THE  MEETING  AT   PEGAUAS   OR  IN THE  CHOP  SHOP  WHERE   EVERYONE THAT   IS  THERE   CAN  DO  THEIR   PART   THEN   SHARE  SHIPPING  AND  OFF   TO THE  NEXT   AREA  !
> 
> IF  IT  WAS  KEPT  HONEST   WE  COULD   KEEP  IT  ROLLIN  FOR   A  WHILE  !
> *


I WANT IN


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 22 2009, 02:27 AM~14546268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




fawk you G


----------



## tunzafun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIMlr6uASLs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMzZgAualbg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphoQ-wt3HI


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 22 2009, 02:19 PM~14550912
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIMlr6uASLs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMzZgAualbg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphoQ-wt3HI
> *


THE FIRST ONE IS FUNNY AS HELL!!!! HE'S GET SOME MASS AIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 01:23 PM~14550939
> *THE FIRST ONE IS FUNNY AS HELL!!!! HE'S GET SOME MASS AIR!! :biggrin:
> *


that was funny were going to have to do that at your house we have to ask smallz to bring his power wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 03:16 PM~14551523
> *that was funny were going to have to do that at your house we have to ask smallz to bring his power wheels  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-nX6g148mA&feature=related


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 22 2009, 04:19 PM~14550912
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIMlr6uASLs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMzZgAualbg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphoQ-wt3HI
> *






that golf cart is sick as fawk! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2009, 04:47 PM~14553218
> *that golf cart is sick as fawk! :biggrin:
> *


 X2


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2009, 06:47 PM~14553218
> *that golf cart is sick as fawk! :biggrin:
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_9nLCCw-V8&feature=related


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 19 2009, 12:42 PM~14517700
> *im down
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.AJ128
> *


IM DOWN I HAVE SPARE PARTS


----------



## CHR1S619

im down 
we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass 
1. BODINE
[email protected]
3.Bogyoke
4.BiggC
5.Mini...In less he says other wise
6.old low&slo
7.hearse
8.aj128
9.CHR1S619


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 10:14 PM~14554557
> *im down
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> 8.aj128
> 9.CHR1S619
> 10. TUNZAFUN
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

im down 
we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass  
1. BODINE
[email protected]
3.Bogyoke
4.BiggC
5.Mini...In less he says other wise
6.old low&slo
7.hearse
8.aj128
9.CHR1S619
10. TUNZAFUN
11.Joe Padilla


----------



## mcloven

:cheesy:


----------



## mcloven

:angry:


----------



## Bogyoke

Cool. 
Do we have a participant from each zip zone yet?
I'm green zone (CA)


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.doobybrain.com/wp-content/uploa...ip-code-map.gif


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2009, 07:04 PM~14555069
> *1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> 8.aj128
> 9.CHR1S619
> 10. TUNZAFUN
> 11.Joe Padilla
> 12 mcloven
> *


one more . . .


----------



## mcloven

when in nnl west


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2009, 11:04 PM~14555069
> *1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> 8.aj128
> 9.CHR1S619
> 10. TUNZAFUN
> 11.Joe Padilla
> 12 mcloven :uh: :twak:
> *



can this cat be trusted?


----------



## mcloven

yes u dumb fuck ask evil c mademan minidreams Tonioseven 
rollinoldskoo i got good feedback


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jul 22 2009, 08:28 PM~14555259
> *Cool.
> Do we have a participant from each zip zone yet?
> I'm green zone (CA)
> *


me to


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2009, 09:16 PM~14555855
> *can this cat be trusted?
> *


NOT IN MY BOOK.


----------



## mcloven

fuck it take my name off the list


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 23 2009, 12:18 AM~14555884
> *yes u dumb fuck ask evil c  mademan minidreams  Tonioseven
> rollinoldskoo i got good feedback
> *






DONT GET SHITTY WITH ME YOU LITTLE PEE-ON :angry: 


IM MAKEIN SURE YOUR STUPID ASS ISNT GONNA FUCK US ALL OVER, LIKE YOUVE DONE IN THE PAST!


YOU GONNA BE ABLE TO AFFORD SHIPPING WHEN THE BOX COMES TO YOU??!!??!!

ABLE TO FOLLOW A TIME FRAME TO GET IT BACK OUT TO THE NEXT PERSON?



anwser them question you little ass hat!


----------



## mcloven

yes and yes


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2009, 12:24 AM~14555968
> *NOT IN MY BOOK.
> *






thats all i needed to hear  thanks bigg homie


----------



## airbrushmaster

ILL HOOK IT UP I GOT SOME GOOD PARTS BOX STUFF...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 23 2009, 01:03 AM~14556412
> *yes and yes
> *







NEXT......................................................







































































































:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

-________________,,,ee8888888888888aa,
-____ _______,ad888888888888888888888888a ,
-_______ __,a888888888888888888888888888888,
- ____ ___,8888"""___""P8888888888888887888888b,
-_ ______d888__________`""P8888888888888888888,
-_ _____,88888b________________""888888888888888
-______d88P°""__,,,,,,,________________'""88888788888b
-______8888e888888888888b____________"88888888888,
-______888888888888888888888"_________,8888888888b
-______(8888888888888888888b,_________,88888888888d
-______( 88888888888888888888,_______,8888888888888
-____ __d888888888888888888888,____,8___"888988888b
-__ ____88888888888888888888888__.;8_^^^^-_(88888888
-______8888888888888I"8888888P__,8" ,aaa,___888888 8
-______888888888888I:8888888"__,8"_( `b8d'____(88888 )
-______Y8888888888I'888888P'__,8) ._.,_________88888 '
-______`88888888I"__8888P'___,8"_ ___\________88888
-_______8888888I'___888"___,8"__(.____.)______,8888b
-___ ___Y8888I"_____"88,__,8"_______________,888888
-_______`888I'_______"P8_,8 "_______________,88888)
-_______(88I'__________",(8"___ eaaaaaa,___,888888
-______,8I"____________,8( ____ "eeeee"___,8888888
-_____,8I'____________ (888a___________,88888888)
-____,8I'____________,8 88888,_______,8888888888
-___,8I'____________,8888 8888'`-===-'8888888888'
-__,8I'____________,888888 8888,_____888888888,
-__8I'____________,8""8888888 88a____"88888888a,
-__8I____________,8'__88888888 888a,__`P88888a;,
-__8I___________,8I___`8888888888 888a___" P888a,,,
-__(8,_________,8P'_____`88888888888888a___ "I8bma;.,
-___8I________,8P'_________"888888888888 88a____""P8ma,
-___(8,______,8d"___________`"8888 888888888a,_______`"8a
-____8I_____,8dP__________ __`88888)_"888888b,________:8b
-____(8____,8dP'__ ___,I______,88888_____"888888,__8,___8)
-_____8,_ __8dP_'___,I________88888___8, _"88888___"8,_,8
-_____8I___8P'___,I__________"88 8'_____`8,_,_8888'_____"8,I8
-______I8,_____',I__ __________"88_______`8,_8888"_______"8I,
-______` 8I____,I' _______________________`8_"88'___________"8,
- ______'8I____(8__________,aaa,___________8__88,____________"8,
-______,8I____8I__________88W88_____ _____8__"88_____________"8,
-______d8I,___I8_____ _____88M88__________8____"8______________;8,
-___ __888I___"8,___________"""____________8___________________((88B
-_____8888,____I8,_______________________,;8I __________________((8V
-____,8888I_____qb,_____________________,,8'8,,__________________"8"
-_ ___d88888,____"Pb___________________,,8'"-`8,_________________,8"
-____888888I______"Pa______________ __,aP'___`8,_____________ _,8"
-____8888888,______ `Iba._____________,aP"_____`8a___________a8"
-____8888888I,________""I8bmmmmmdP"__________"8a_______ ,8"
-____(8888888I,___________"""""""""_____.__ _________"8mmmP"
-_____88888888I,________________ _____,8I__8,_________I8""
-______"""88888I,_______ ____________,8I'____"I8,______;8"
-_____________` 8I,________________,8I'_______`I8, ____8)
-_______ _______`8I,______________,8I'__________I8___:8'
- _______________`8I,____________,8I'___________I8___:8
-________________`8I__________,8I'___________ __`8__ (8
-_________________8I________,8I'________ ________8__(8;
-_________________8I______,8"_____ _____________I___88,
-________________.8I_____,8' _______________________ 8"8,
-________________(PI_ ____'8________________________8,`8,
-____________ ___.8I'______________________ _________'8,`'8,
-___ ____________(PI____________________________ ____`8,` 8,
-______________(RI'[email protected]@_______. _____"b__8,
-_____________.BI'_______,[email protected]@'________8I ____"a__`8,
-____________.8I'_____ _,8'______________________,8______9,__`8,
-______ _____.8I'_____,8'_______________________,8I'______ `8___`8,
-__________.8I'____,8'__________________ ______,8I'________,8___`8,
-__________d8'___8'___ ______________________,dI"_______ 8___,__`8,
-_________(8I____8____________________ ____,dI"_________ 8___II___'`8
-_________8I________________________ ____,8I'___________(8__'8)____8;
-________(8'____ _______________________.8"_________ ___(8----8)___ 8I
-________8I______:____________________:_________ ______ 8__(8 __ :8
-_______(8'_______V,_________________ :__________________`8l8 ___8
-_______8I________`V ,______________,8___________________`8l8___;8
-_______8'__________Va,_________,a8'_____________________`8I__ ,8'
-______ 8l____________V8baaaaad88'_________ _____________8'__,8'
-______ 8l_____________ V88888888'_______________________8__,8'
-______ 8l ______________V888888"_______________________d'_ ,8 '
-______ 8l__ _____________V8888"_________________ _______8_8'
-______ 8l________________"V88'_______ __________________"8"
-______ '8|________________ V8_________________________ __8
-_______ 8I________________,8'__________________________ d)
-_______ '8,_______________d8__________________________,8
- ________(b_______________8'_________________________,8'
-_________8,_____________dP_________________________,8'
-_________(b_____________8'_________ _______________,8'
-__________8,___________d8________________________,8'
-__________(b___________8 '_______________________,8'
-___________8,_________a8_______________________,8'
-___________(b____ _____8'______________________,8'
-____________8,_ ______,8______________________,8'
-____________(b _______8'_____________________,8'
-_____________8 ,_____,8_____________________,8'
-_____________(b _____8'____________________,8'
-______________8,_ __l8____________________,8'
-______________(b__ ,8 '___________________,8'
-_______________8,, 8l___________________,8'
-_______________I8I8'__________________,8


----------



## mcloven

see ya all


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 11:32 PM~14556737
> *-________________,,,ee8888888888888aa,
> -____ _______,ad888888888888888888888888a ,
> -_______ __,a888888888888888888888888888888,
> - ____ ___,8888"""___""P8888888888888887888888b,
> -_ ______d888__________`""P8888888888888888888,
> -_ _____,88888b________________""888888888888888
> -______d88P°""__,,,,,,,________________'""88888788888b
> -______8888e888888888888b____________"88888888888,
> -______888888888888888888888"_________,8888888888b
> -______(8888888888888888888b,_________,88888888888d
> -______( 88888888888888888888,_______,8888888888888
> -____ __d888888888888888888888,____,8___"888988888b
> -__ ____88888888888888888888888__.;8_^^^^-_(88888888
> -______8888888888888I"8888888P__,8" ,aaa,___888888 8
> -______888888888888I:8888888"__,8"_( `b8d'____(88888 )
> -______Y8888888888I'888888P'__,8) ._.,_________88888 '
> -______`88888888I"__8888P'___,8"_ ___\________88888
> -_______8888888I'___888"___,8"__(.____.)______,8888b
> -___ ___Y8888I"_____"88,__,8"_______________,888888
> -_______`888I'_______"P8_,8 "_______________,88888)
> -_______(88I'__________",(8"___ eaaaaaa,___,888888
> -______,8I"____________,8( ____ "eeeee"___,8888888
> -_____,8I'____________ (888a___________,88888888)
> -____,8I'____________,8 88888,_______,8888888888
> -___,8I'____________,8888 8888'`-===-'8888888888'
> -__,8I'____________,888888 8888,_____888888888,
> -__8I'____________,8""8888888 88a____"88888888a,
> -__8I____________,8'__88888888 888a,__`P88888a;,
> -__8I___________,8I___`8888888888 888a___" P888a,,,
> -__(8,_________,8P'_____`88888888888888a___ "I8bma;.,
> -___8I________,8P'_________"888888888888 88a____""P8ma,
> -___(8,______,8d"___________`"8888 888888888a,_______`"8a
> -____8I_____,8dP__________ __`88888)_"888888b,________:8b
> -____(8____,8dP'__ ___,I______,88888_____"888888,__8,___8)
> -_____8,_ __8dP_'___,I________88888___8, _"88888___"8,_,8
> -_____8I___8P'___,I__________"88 8'_____`8,_,_8888'_____"8,I8
> -______I8,_____',I__ __________"88_______`8,_8888"_______"8I,
> -______` 8I____,I' _______________________`8_"88'___________"8,
> - ______'8I____(8__________,aaa,___________8__88,____________"8,
> -______,8I____8I__________88W88_____ _____8__"88_____________"8,
> -______d8I,___I8_____ _____88M88__________8____"8______________;8,
> -___ __888I___"8,___________"""____________8___________________((88B
> -_____8888,____I8,_______________________,;8I __________________((8V
> -____,8888I_____qb,_____________________,,8'8,,__________________"8"
> -_ ___d88888,____"Pb___________________,,8'"-`8,_________________,8"
> -____888888I______"Pa______________ __,aP'___`8,_____________ _,8"
> -____8888888,______ `Iba._____________,aP"_____`8a___________a8"
> -____8888888I,________""I8bmmmmmdP"__________"8a_______ ,8"
> -____(8888888I,___________"""""""""_____.__ _________"8mmmP"
> -_____88888888I,________________ _____,8I__8,_________I8""
> -______"""88888I,_______ ____________,8I'____"I8,______;8"
> -_____________` 8I,________________,8I'_______`I8, ____8)
> -_______ _______`8I,______________,8I'__________I8___:8'
> - _______________`8I,____________,8I'___________I8___:8
> -________________`8I__________,8I'___________ __`8__ (8
> -_________________8I________,8I'________ ________8__(8;
> -_________________8I______,8"_____ _____________I___88,
> -________________.8I_____,8' _______________________ 8"8,
> -________________(PI_ ____'8________________________8,`8,
> -____________ ___.8I'______________________ _________'8,`'8,
> -___ ____________(PI____________________________ ____`8,` 8,
> -______________(RI'[email protected]@_______. _____"b__8,
> -_____________.BI'_______,[email protected]@'________8I ____"a__`8,
> -____________.8I'_____ _,8'______________________,8______9,__`8,
> -______ _____.8I'_____,8'_______________________,8I'______ `8___`8,
> -__________.8I'____,8'__________________ ______,8I'________,8___`8,
> -__________d8'___8'___ ______________________,dI"_______ 8___,__`8,
> -_________(8I____8____________________ ____,dI"_________ 8___II___'`8
> -_________8I________________________ ____,8I'___________(8__'8)____8;
> -________(8'____ _______________________.8"_________ ___(8----8)___ 8I
> -________8I______:____________________:_________ ______ 8__(8 __ :8
> -_______(8'_______V,_________________ :__________________`8l8 ___8
> -_______8I________`V ,______________,8___________________`8l8___;8
> -_______8'__________Va,_________,a8'_____________________`8I__ ,8'
> -______ 8l____________V8baaaaad88'_________ _____________8'__,8'
> -______ 8l_____________ V88888888'_______________________8__,8'
> -______ 8l ______________V888888"_______________________d'_ ,8 '
> -______ 8l__ _____________V8888"_________________ _______8_8'
> -______ 8l________________"V88'_______ __________________"8"
> -______ '8|________________ V8_________________________ __8
> -_______ 8I________________,8'__________________________ d)
> -_______ '8,_______________d8__________________________,8
> - ________(b_______________8'_________________________,8'
> -_________8,_____________dP_________________________,8'
> -_________(b_____________8'_________ _______________,8'
> -__________8,___________d8________________________,8'
> -__________(b___________8 '_______________________,8'
> -___________8,_________a8_______________________,8'
> -___________(b____ _____8'______________________,8'
> -____________8,_ ______,8______________________,8'
> -____________(b _______8'_____________________,8'
> -_____________8 ,_____,8_____________________,8'
> -_____________(b _____8'____________________,8'
> -______________8,_ __l8____________________,8'
> -______________(b__ ,8 '___________________,8'
> -_______________8,, 8l___________________,8'
> -_______________I8I8'__________________,8
> *



SEXY BISH!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 23 2009, 01:36 AM~14556778
> *see ya all
> *





:wave: peace


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2009, 11:51 PM~14556968
> *:wave:  peace
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 23 2009, 02:13 AM~14557164
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lb808, IN YA MOUF

Sup with all these ninjas nowadays? I used to know who they were but now everyones hiding.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2009, 08:49 PM~14557334
> *9 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: lb808, IN YA MOUF
> 
> Sup with all these ninjas nowadays? I used to know who they were but now everyones hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

-________________,,,ee8888888888888aa,
-____ _______,ad888888888888888888888888a ,
-_______ __,a888888888888888888888888888888,
- ____ ___,8888"""___""P8888888888888887888888b,
-_ ______d888__________`""P8888888888888888888,
-_ _____,88888b________________""888888888888888
-______d88P°""__,,,,,,,________________'""88888788888b
-______8888e888888888888b____________"88888888888,
-______888888888888888888888"_________,8888888888b
-______(8888888888888888888b,_________,88888888888d
-______( 88888888888888888888,_______,8888888888888
-____ __d888888888888888888888,____,8___"888988888b
-__ ____88888888888888888888888__.;8_^^^^-_(88888888
-______8888888888888I"8888888P__,8" ,aaa,___888888 8
-______888888888888I:8888888"__,8"_( `b8d'____(88888 )
-______Y8888888888I'888888P'__,8) ._.,_________88888 '
-______`88888888I"__8888P'___,8"_ ___\________88888
-_______8888888I'___888"___,8"__(.____.)______,8888b
-___ ___Y8888I"_____"88,__,8"_______________,888888
-_______`888I'_______"P8_,8 "_______________,88888)
-_______(88I'__________",(8"___ eaaaaaa,___,888888
-______,8I"____________,8( ____ "eeeee"___,8888888
-_____,8I'____________ (888a___________,88888888)
-____,8I'____________,8 88888,_______,8888888888
-___,8I'____________,8888 8888'`-===-'8888888888'
-__,8I'____________,888888 8888,_____888888888,
-__8I'____________,8""8888888 88a____"88888888a,
-__8I____________,8'__88888888 888a,__`P88888a;,
-__8I___________,8I___`8888888888 888a___" P888a,,,
-__(8,_________,8P'_____`88888888888888a___ "I8bma;.,
-___8I________,8P'_________"888888888888 88a____""P8ma,
-___(8,______,8d"___________`"8888 888888888a,_______`"8a
-____8I_____,8dP__________ __`88888)_"888888b,________:8b
-____(8____,8dP'__ ___,I______,88888_____"888888,__8,___8)
-_____8,_ __8dP_'___,I________88888___8, _"88888___"8,_,8
-_____8I___8P'___,I__________"88 8'_____`8,_,_8888'_____"8,I8
-______I8,_____',I__ __________"88_______`8,_8888"_______"8I,
-______` 8I____,I' _______________________`8_"88'___________"8,
- ______'8I____(8__________,aaa,___________8__88,____________"8,
-______,8I____8I__________88W88_____ _____8__"88_____________"8,
-______d8I,___I8_____ _____88M88__________8____"8______________;8,
-___ __888I___"8,___________"""____________8___________________((88B
-_____8888,____I8,_______________________,;8I __________________((8V
-____,8888I_____qb,_____________________,,8'8,,__________________"8"
-_ ___d88888,____"Pb___________________,,8'"-`8,_________________,8"
-____888888I______"Pa______________ __,aP'___`8,_____________ _,8"
-____8888888,______ `Iba._____________,aP"_____`8a___________a8"
-____8888888I,________""I8bmmmmmdP"__________"8a_______ ,8"
-____(8888888I,___________"""""""""_____.__ _________"8mmmP"
-_____88888888I,________________ _____,8I__8,_________I8""
-______"""88888I,_______ ____________,8I'____"I8,______;8"
-_____________` 8I,________________,8I'_______`I8, ____8)
-_______ _______`8I,______________,8I'__________I8___:8'
- _______________`8I,____________,8I'___________I8___:8
-________________`8I__________,8I'___________ __`8__ (8
-_________________8I________,8I'________ ________8__(8;
-_________________8I______,8"_____ _____________I___88,
-________________.8I_____,8' _______________________ 8"8,
-________________(PI_ ____'8________________________8,`8,
-____________ ___.8I'______________________ _________'8,`'8,
-___ ____________(PI____________________________ ____`8,` 8,
-______________(RI'[email protected]@_______. _____"b__8,
-_____________.BI'_______,[email protected]@'________8I ____"a__`8,
-____________.8I'_____ _,8'______________________,8______9,__`8,
-______ _____.8I'_____,8'_______________________,8I'______ `8___`8,
-__________.8I'____,8'__________________ ______,8I'________,8___`8,
-__________d8'___8'___ ______________________,dI"_______ 8___,__`8,
-_________(8I____8____________________ ____,dI"_________ 8___II___'`8
-_________8I________________________ ____,8I'___________(8__'8)____8;
-________(8'____ _______________________.8"_________ ___(8----8)___ 8I
-________8I______:____________________:_________ ______ 8__(8 __ :8
-_______(8'_______V,_________________ :__________________`8l8 ___8
-_______8I________`V ,______________,8___________________`8l8___;8
-_______8'__________Va,_________,a8'_____________________`8I__ ,8'
-______ 8l____________V8baaaaad88'_________ _____________8'__,8'
-______ 8l_____________ V88888888'_______________________8__,8'
-______ 8l ______________V888888"_______________________d'_ ,8 '
-______ 8l__ _____________V8888"_________________ _______8_8'
-______ 8l________________"V88'_______ __________________"8"
-______ '8|________________ V8_________________________ __8
-_______ 8I________________,8'__________________________ d)
-_______ '8,_______________d8__________________________,8
- ________(b_______________8'_________________________,8'
-_________8,_____________dP_________________________,8'
-_________(b_____________8'_________ _______________,8'
-__________8,___________d8________________________,8'
-__________(b___________8 '_______________________,8'
-___________8,_________a8_______________________,8'
-___________(b____ _____8'______________________,8'
-____________8,_ ______,8______________________,8'
-____________(b _______8'_____________________,8'
-_____________8 ,_____,8_____________________,8'
-_____________(b _____8'____________________,8'
-______________8,_ __l8____________________,8'
-______________(b__ ,8 '___________________,8'
-_______________8,, 8l___________________,8'
-_______________I8I8'__________________,8

:0 NICE lol


----------



## Siim123

X2 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619

im down

we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass

1. BODINE
[email protected]
3.Bogyoke
4.BiggC
5.Mini...In less he says other wise
6.old low&slo
7.hearse
8.aj128
9.CHR1S619
10. TUNZAFUN
11.Joe Padilla


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2009, 11:49 PM~14557334
> *9 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: lb808, IN YA MOUF
> 
> Sup with all these ninjas nowadays? I used to know who they were but now everyones hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know im a ninja Cuz.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 10:47 AM~14560052
> *im down
> 
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> 8.aj128
> 9.CHR1S619
> 10. TUNZAFUN
> 11.Joe Padilla
> *


 :biggrin: Count me in. I'll even start it. Since I'll be the FARTHEST.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 11:47 AM~14560052
> *im down
> 
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> 8.aj128
> 9.CHR1S619
> 10. TUNZAFUN
> 11.Joe Padilla
> *



Well i have horrible feedback and dont think ill be able to ship the box out for a few weeks after i get it.. Hell i dont even think ill ship it out at all Ill just keep everything for myself but can I still get in on it?? LMAO.


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 10:47 AM~14560052
> *im down
> 
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> 8.aj128
> 9.CHR1S619
> 10. TUNZAFUN
> 11.Joe Padilla
> 12.rookiefromcali
> *


count me in chris


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 23 2009, 02:44 PM~14562334
> *count me in chris
> *


 :wave: :wave: what's up bro?


----------



## rookiefromcali

chillin and buildin.....!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 23 2009, 02:50 PM~14562397
> *chillin and buildin.....!
> *


Cool


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jul 22 2009, 11:28 PM~14555259
> *Cool.
> Do we have a participant from each zip zone yet?
> I'm green zone (CA)
> *


im purple zone (KY)


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 10:47 AM~14560052
> *im down
> 
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> 8.aj128
> 9.CHR1S619
> 10. TUNZAFUN
> 11.Joe Padilla
> 12. lb808
> *


fixed..... current list.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 23 2009, 03:18 PM~14560828
> *Well i have horrible feedback and dont think ill be able to ship the box out for a few weeks after i get it.. Hell i dont even think ill ship it out at all Ill just keep everything for myself but can I still get in on it?? LMAO.
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rookiefromcali

WHY WAS I TAKEN OFF OF THE LIST.......!


----------



## CHR1S619

im down

we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass

1. BODINE
[email protected]
3.Bogyoke
4.BiggC
5.Mini...In less he says other wise
6.old low&slo
7.hearse
8.aj128
9.CHR1S619
10. TUNZAFUN
11.Joe Padilla
12.rookiefromcali
13.lb808


----------



## rookiefromcali

I STILL WANT TO KNOW WHY I WAS TAKEN OFF..LOL


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 23 2009, 03:40 PM~14562995
> *I STILL WANT TO KNOW WHY I WAS TAKEN OFF..LOL
> *


he copied & pasted the list I did. It didn't have your name on it.


----------



## rookiefromcali

I THOUGHT IT WAS SOMETHING PERSONAL


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jul 23 2009, 11:14 AM~14560787
> *:biggrin:  Count me in. I'll even start it. Since I'll be the FARTHEST.
> *


Good thinking and very considerate as well.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jul 23 2009, 03:14 PM~14560787
> *:biggrin:  Count me in. I'll even start it. Since I'll be the FARTHEST.
> *





so what............. you start it and it makes its way across the states, and once it gets out this way, we reverse the route?


that way its cheap for everyone


----------



## regalistic

i will jump i on this if ya all dont mind


----------



## BODINE




----------



## CHR1S619

im down

we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass

1. BODINE
[email protected]
3.Bogyoke
4.BiggC
5.Mini...In less he says other wise
6.old low&slo
7.hearse
8.aj128
9.CHR1S619
10. TUNZAFUN
11.Joe Padilla
12.rookiefromcali
13.lb808
14.regalistic


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2009, 12:21 PM~14571306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this suppose to go in the parts box? lol


----------



## BODINE

lol 

i wish they were all mine .... there a good friend of mines 

might be getting the H & K .40 from him i hope


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2009, 11:21 AM~14571306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a .223 or 7.62 ?


----------



## BODINE

i think 223 ...ill have to ask


----------



## kwonchoba1

does anyone know if modelroundup.com is a good place to buy stuff


----------



## EVIL C

:dunno: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba1_@Jul 24 2009, 03:56 PM~14572242
> *does anyone know if modelroundup.com is a good place to buy stuff
> *


Yes, they are


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 24 2009, 06:46 PM~14573443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :0    :biggrin:
> *





wtf is that?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 24 2009, 04:00 PM~14573615
> *wtf is that?
> *


X2


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 24 2009, 05:02 PM~14573627
> *X2
> *


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2009, 02:21 PM~14571306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit !!! thats a friggin aresonal !!! somebody is prepared . 
I prefer just to call in an airstrike myself :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 24 2009, 05:46 PM~14573443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :0    :biggrin:
> *



my guess is a 49 revell merc in oven cleaner !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2009, 02:08 PM~14574094
> *my  guess  is  a  49  revell  merc  in  oven  cleaner !
> *


x-2 easy off :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

bros paint on his trunklid was just fucked...so he wanted me to take care of it: heres where im at as of now


----------



## dyzcustoms

get her done! coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh boy is he in for a suprise :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2009, 11:34 PM~14575632
> *oh boy is he in for a suprise  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 24 2009, 06:01 PM~14575819
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 25 2009, 12:33 AM~14576003
> *
> *






:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala

car looks sick brother


----------



## Siim123

Sorry guys for bullshit but this video is funny as fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUgqXGu_gTQ


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 24 2009, 10:24 PM~14575576
> *bros paint on his trunklid was just fucked...so he wanted me to take care of it: heres where im at as of now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Little D stop right now if you can ! 

You are doing this all wrong ! 

you need a DA and you need to feather out the edges of all that chipped paint and every where that was grinded off of rust ! Then you smooth on the mud as thin as possible ! Clumping it on like that will not work on a real ride plus on a part thats going to see alot of open and closing! 

You brother is only getting more problems right now ! And when the trunk is ready to repaint you must clear the WHOLE TRUNK ! Not just where you do the work !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks for the tips Dave, i sanded most of the putty off though...now its in primer waiting for a 2000g wetsanding, then on monday we're ordering paint and clear from the ford dealer here.


----------



## modeltech

you will want to sand that primmer with 400 to 600 bro, then paint!!


----------



## mademan

which kit has the best looking chev 350 small block?
and in which kit can i find a tunnel ram intake?


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 25 2009, 06:48 PM~14581220
> *which kit has the best looking chev 350 small block?
> and in which kit can i find a tunnel ram intake?
> *


I think the small blocks in the REVELL 37 ford cabriolet/sedan kits has the BEST looking small blocks and the 350 trans is sweet looking too.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jul 25 2009, 08:35 PM~14581537
> *I think the small blocks in the REVELL 37 ford cabriolet/sedan kits has the BEST looking small blocks and the 350 trans is sweet looking too.
> *


thats the injected one with the chrome intake? it is great looking,but i should have been more specific, im wanting the the most accurate carbed stock 350.

if anyone has one of those prebuilt display ones that comes in the plastic bubble, I may look at a trade, or buying it.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 24 2009, 06:00 PM~14573615-->
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 24 2009, 07:08 PM~14574094
> *my  guess  is  a  49  revell  merc  in  oven  cleaner !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 06:02 PM~14573627
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jul 24 2009, 06:02 PM~14573634
> *
> *



It was this my old cutty back on the table again


----------



## mcloven

who makes these wheels and tires


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 26 2009, 02:35 AM~14583509
> *thats the injected one with the chrome intake?  it is great looking,but i should have been more specific, im wanting the the most accurate carbed stock 350.
> 
> if anyone has one of those prebuilt display ones that comes in the plastic bubble, I may look at a trade, or buying it.
> *


the new nova kit has a nice stock engine.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 25 2009, 08:48 PM~14581220
> *which kit has the best looking chev 350 small block?
> and in which kit can i find a tunnel ram intake?
> *



Mike get this kit right here ! HANDS DOWN THE BEST LOOKING AND DETAILED SMALL BLOCK IN SCALE ! 










The kit offers alot of useful items but the motor is great ! So great that i made a resin copies and used the shit out of them until the mold died ! 

Its on ebay So just type in AMT 57 CHEVY ! You need this exact box art ! Its the only kit with this motor ! ITS WELL WORTH THE $20.00 .


As for your tunnel amt you need to look at the 67 pro street nove by AMT or the pro street mopar cars !


----------



## regalistic




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 26 2009, 06:58 PM~14586842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 




looks good E  
























still need some juice tho :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 26 2009, 03:58 PM~14586842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that tc looks nice!! :0 big money u rolling on powder coated 25th anniversary's!


----------



## BODINE

and 13s


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2009, 02:07 PM~14586181
> *Mike  get  this  kit  right  here !  HANDS  DOWN THE  BEST  LOOKING  AND  DETAILED  SMALL  BLOCK  IN  SCALE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  kit  offers  alot  of  useful  items  but  the motor  is  great !  So  great that  i  made  a  resin  copies  and  used the  shit  out of them  until  the  mold  died !
> 
> Its  on  ebay    So  just  type  in  AMT 57 CHEVY  !  You  need  this  exact  box  art  !  Its  the  only  kit  with this  motor !  ITS  WELL  WORTH THE  $20.00 .
> As  for  your  tunnel  amt  you  need  to  look  at the  67  pro street  nove  by  AMT  or  the    pro street mopar  cars !
> *


I HAVE THAT KIT BUT THE BODY CAM OUT WARPED


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 11:26 PM~14590077
> *I HAVE THAT KIT BUT THE BODY CAM OUT WARPED
> *


what you want for the motor?


----------



## CHR1S619

<span style=\'color:green\'>EXTREME AUTO FEST</span>


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 26 2009, 10:30 PM~14590114
> *what you want for the motor?
> *


I'LL CHECK TO SEE IF IT'S OK. I'LL LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## undercoverimpala

those are some bad ass rides. thanks for sharing primo!!!!


----------



## Bos82

Nice pics Chris. Thanks for postin them. I saved em all!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 10:37 PM~14590164
> *those are some bad ass rides. thanks for sharing primo!!!!
> *


  IT'S ALL GOOD PRIMO. WISH I HAD MORE TO SHARE THO.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 26 2009, 10:40 PM~14590181
> *Nice pics Chris. Thanks for postin them. I saved em all!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 27 2009, 12:29 AM~14589525
> *that tc looks nice!!  :0  big money u rolling on powder coated 25th anniversary's!
> *





man them some chinas with a lowrider KO lol :biggrin:  





































J/K E


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2009, 01:52 AM~14590294
> *man them some chinas with a lowrider KO lol :biggrin:
> J/K E
> *


wish it was a joke lol


----------



## 408models

does anyone know if the 39 CHEVY RESIN BODY fits the 39 lowrider kit???


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 27 2009, 05:10 PM~14597472
> *does anyone know if the 39 CHEVY RESIN BODY fits the 39 lowrider kit???
> *


the 4 door? yes... and no.... i have one here , needs a lot of fitment....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 27 2009, 05:07 PM~14597957
> *the 4 door? yes... and no.... i have one here , needs a lot of fitment....
> *


yes the 4 door, or is it better to use the panel kit???


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 27 2009, 06:47 PM~14598332
> *yes the 4 door, or is it better to use the panel kit???
> *


deuces76 gave me a 4 door , upon first look it doesnt seem to fit the chassis very well , but what resin really is a drop on fit anyways? it needs a little fitment but will build up nicely.pics in a bit...


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## 408models

so did you use the LOWRIDER KIT or the PANEL KIT???


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 27 2009, 09:07 PM~14599814
> *so did you use the LOWRIDER KIT or the PANEL KIT???
> *


its got the lowrider panel chassis under it....ithink they are the same chassis though...


----------



## 408models

ok i just wanted to make sure iether or was ok to use, but doesnt the lolo kit have the cut hood???


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 27 2009, 09:24 PM~14600042
> *ok i just wanted to make sure iether or was ok to use, but doesnt the lolo kit have the cut hood???
> *


it has no hood sides , the panel has the correct hood, i have an extra if you need it......


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 27 2009, 08:33 PM~14600179
> *it has no hood sides , the panel has the correct hood, i have an extra  if you need it......
> *


 :0 let me see which kit is available at one of the shops down here


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 28 2009, 12:57 AM~14600524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 what you pay for that? 600?


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2009, 10:24 PM~14600845
> *:0  what you pay for that? 600?
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali

DAMN CHRIS.....YOU DIDNT SHOW US THOSE PICTURES YOU TOOK AT THE SHOW......LOL


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 28 2009, 10:05 AM~14604120
> *DAMN CHRIS.....YOU DIDNT SHOW US THOSE PICTURES YOU TOOK AT THE SHOW......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro!! Didn't you see that hot as chik? Why you looking at all the vatos for? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rookiefromcali

LOL....IVE GOT TOO MANY HOT BISHES.....I NEED SOME UGLY ONES NOW. LOL


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 28 2009, 10:25 AM~14604278
> *LOL....IVE GOT TOO MANY HOT BISHES.....I NEED SOME UGLY ONES NOW. LOL
> *


Cochino!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 28 2009, 01:25 PM~14604278
> *LOL....IVE GOT TOO MANY HOT BISHES.....I NEED SOME UGLY ONES NOW. LOL
> *


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 28 2009, 12:34 PM~14604359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like that guy carrot top with tits yikes !!!!!!!!


----------



## mcloven

who makes these wheels


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 28 2009, 11:23 PM~14610323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *






man that looks staged! he wasnt even hittin him when he was on the ground, and the stomp to the face missed bad as fawk!


but if that shit was for real.......................... he got knocked da fuck out! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 28 2009, 09:23 PM~14610323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 FOOL GETS LAID OUT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 28 2009, 11:23 PM~14610323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




and that nikka came right up outa his house shoes too :0


----------



## youcantfademe

well my truck is dead and im sore as fuck  , some dumb bitch ran a stop sign in front of me today .i slammed into the back side of her car and knocked her into a building , she didnt have a liscence , insurance or even speak english . i had to snatch her out of her car and take her keys , she fucking tried to drive off when she hit the building. smashed the whole front of my truck back and now it wont shift gears right.......    pics in the daylight..... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 28 2009, 08:40 PM~14610575
> *well my truck  is dead and im sore as fuck  , some dumb bitch ran a stop sign in front of me today .i slammed into the back side of her car and  knocked her into a building , she didnt have a liscence , insurance or even speak english . i had to snatch her out of her car and take her keys , she fucking tried to drive off when she hit the building. smashed the whole front of my truck back and now it wont shift gears right.......       pics in the daylight..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


dam, that sucks man. sorry to hear about that. hope you and your truck get better soon. cant believe the bitch was gonna drive off, good thing you got her.


----------



## tunzafun

talk bout hittin back bumper :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAqou35vdxI


----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8&feature=fvw


----------



## calaveras73




----------



## calaveras73




----------



## calaveras73




----------



## calaveras73




----------



## calaveras73




----------



## calaveras73




----------



## calaveras73




----------



## calaveras73




----------



## calaveras73




----------



## [email protected]

WTF??? that shit looks crazy! :0


----------



## BiggC

Looks like some UFO shit you'd see in a movie. hno: hno:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Dang Homie your scaring me :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 29 2009, 03:23 PM~14618583
> *Dang Homie your scaring me  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That is freaky. Its not even 2012 yet.


----------



## youcantfademe

it dont look that bad but frame is bent in 2 different places, back and sideways..... prolly just makea trailer out of it now....


----------



## mcloven

holy shit do u have insurance for that


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 29 2009, 07:21 PM~14619974
> *it dont look that bad but frame is bent in 2 different places, back and sideways..... prolly just makea trailer out of it now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CALL VEST FRAME ON STATE AVE. I WORKED THERE FOR 3 YEARS ! THEY PULL THAT STRIGHT ABOUT $300.00 PROBLEY IN A DAY !


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 29 2009, 07:21 PM~14619974
> *it dont look that bad but frame is bent in 2 different places, back and sideways..... prolly just makea trailer out of it now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that sucks, didnt you just put that grille and a fender on it not long ago? :0


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 28 2009, 09:23 PM~14610323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit went down in San Jose right on santa clara street gangster :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 28 2009, 09:40 PM~14610575
> *well my truck  is dead and im sore as fuck  , some dumb bitch ran a stop sign in front of me today .i slammed into the back side of her car and  knocked her into a building , she didnt have a liscence , insurance or even speak english . i had to snatch her out of her car and take her keys , she fucking tried to drive off when she hit the building. smashed the whole front of my truck back and now it wont shift gears right.......       pics in the daylight..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



i had the same shit happen to me in my 72 chevy fucked up


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 29 2009, 10:05 PM~14623306
> *damn that sucks, didnt you just put that grille and a fender on it not long ago?  :0
> *


:yessad:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 29 2009, 06:12 PM~14620688
> *holy shit do u have insurance for that
> *


after the last wreck when the asshole crossed the line and hit me head on, the insurance totaled out the truck , paid 3600 for it, i bought it back for 700 , now they will only give liability on it, so im fucked this go round...... :angry:


----------



## mcloven

damn that sucks


----------



## Siim123

Hey, I need a lowrider builder. There is a buildoff in other forum, it has groups, every group must have 5 members, no more no less, my group is "Low'n'Slow". I already sent a PM to one builder but Im not sure that he accepts that invite. If he doesnt accept I take someone from here.
It should be traditional american lowrider and unstarted. 
I have 3 more days to fill my group and I really need one more builder, in that forum there is not many lowrider builders so its hard to find someone.
First one who is interested post here and I will send you PM with details


----------



## CHR1S619

im down

we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass

1. BODINE
[email protected]
3.Bogyoke
4.BiggC
5.Mini...In less he says other wise
6.old low&slo
7.hearse
8.aj128
9.CHR1S619
10. TUNZAFUN
11.Joe Padilla
12.rookiefromcali
13.lb808
14.regalistic

WHAT HAPPEND??


----------



## mcloven

ill do it i got a 58 impala that know one wants
to trade me send me a pm


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 30 2009, 09:23 PM~14628183
> *Hey, I need a lowrider builder. There is a buildoff in other forum, it has groups, every group must have 5 members, no more no less, my group is "Low'n'Slow". I already sent a PM to one builder but Im not sure that he accepts that invite. If he doesnt accept I take someone from here.
> It should be traditional american lowrider and unstarted.
> I have 3 more days to fill my group and I really need one more builder, in that forum there is not many lowrider builders so its hard to find someone.
> First one who is interested post here and I will send you PM with details
> *





> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 30 2009, 09:37 PM~14628388
> *ill do it i got a 58 impala that know one wants
> to trade me send me a pm
> *


mcloven has problems with registering with forum, I cant help him either.
Anyone else interested?
This is the forum: 
http://forum.spc.org.uk/phpBB3/index.php?s...9251134de260a2f


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 30 2009, 04:07 PM~14628795
> *mcloven has problems with registering with forum, I cant help him either.
> Anyone else interested?
> This is the forum:
> http://forum.spc.org.uk/phpBB3/index.php?s...9251134de260a2f
> *





wont let anyone agree to the terms to register


----------



## PINK86REGAL

my old regal. i miss this bitch! :angry: 
[/url


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2009, 10:52 PM~14629314
> *wont let anyone agree to the terms to register
> *


Strange... I have to ask from forum Administrator wtf is the problem.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2009, 01:52 PM~14629314
> *wont let anyone agree to the terms to register
> *


I just did. You have to wait a bit. It's like they want you to read the terms & stuff.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 30 2009, 05:01 PM~14629403
> *I just did. You have to wait a bit. It's like they want you to read the terms & stuff.
> *






ahh  thanks bro


----------



## mcloven

im regsterd now


----------



## Siim123

Aight, I say you the details when other builder says no, but you people can still post your builds in that forum, it is more like a Japanese and European model car forum and only few US cars, show them how lowriders are built :biggrin: . But hold your language, they dont accept dirty words :biggrin: 

Here is the link for that buildoff(you have to be registred in forum to watch it). Maybe you guys can put another 5-member lowrider group together :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *IN 3 DAYS *
http://forum.spc.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.p...bf8a100096c5c7f


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*TO ALL MY LIL BROTHERS MY PHONE AND COMPUTER GET SHUT OFF TOMMROW TILL MONDAY WHEN ITS TURNED ON IN THE NEW HOUSE ! I WILL ALSO BE HAVING A NEW NUMBER SO TO ALL MY CLOSE BROTHERS I'LL HAVE YOU GUYS THE NEW NUMBER AND ADDRESS SOMETIME NEXT WEEK ! 

YOU GUYS HAVE A BLAST THIS WEEKEND , BESAFE , AND KEEP MODELING ! *


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 30 2009, 11:31 AM~14628299
> *im down
> 
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> 8.aj128
> 9.CHR1S619
> 10. TUNZAFUN
> 11.Joe Padilla
> 12.rookiefromcali
> 13.lb808
> 14.regalistic
> 
> WHAT HAPPEND??
> *



 don't know either  

lb808 shouls just start and see what happens. The first sender should start a "parts BOX" topic thread


----------



## [email protected]

well lets wait to see what lb808 says, and we would have to rework the list in order, so the next person can pm there addy


----------



## BODINE

damn florida :angry:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2009, 08:26 PM~14633903
> *well lets wait to see what lb808 says, and we would have to rework the list in order, so the next person can pm there addy
> *


cool. yeah, that makes sense.
I was out of town for a while and just wanted to touch base if there were any updates and/or changes.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 31 2009, 09:10 AM~14637571
> *damn florida  :angry: *


haha.. but it's probably warm. Not like California rain (when and if it rains). I remember summer rains in Georgia. Probably the same, no?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2009, 09:45 PM~14632640
> *OFF THE NET TILL NEXT MONDAY FELLAS ! I'LL SEE YOU GUYS ON THE OTHER SIDE THEN ! *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jul 31 2009, 12:07 PM~14638704
> *haha.. but it's probably warm. Not like California rain (when and if it rains). I remember summer rains in Georgia. Probably the same, no?
> *


when it rains here in florida it pours 4ever!! but when it stops... the humidity is NASTY!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jul 31 2009, 01:07 PM~14638704
> *haha.. but it's probably warm. Not like California rain (when and if it rains). I remember summer rains in Georgia. Probably the same, no?
> *


yeah rains A LOT in summer .... and really humid all the time 

but usally after rain temp drops some ....thats only good thing


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 31 2009, 01:35 PM~14639515
> *yeah rains A LOT in summer .... and really humid all the time
> 
> but usally after rain temp drops some ....thats only good thing
> *


When it rains in AZ....The temp drops to about 90 from 110. hahaha. Then it goes right back up when it stops to 115 with fuckin humidity. I have no clue why I moved here.


----------



## BODINE

lol

a lot of the summer humidity is 80% and above sometime over 100% lol


----------



## BODINE

78°F
Feels Like
81°F
Updated Jul 31 03:25 p.m. CT
Milton Live Webcams

UV Index: 3 Moderate
Wind: From NNW at 11 mph
gusting to 18 mph
Humidity: 86%
Pressure: 30.09 in.
Dew Point: 74°F
Visibility: 7.0 miles


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 31 2009, 01:46 PM~14639589
> *78°F
> Feels Like
> 81°F
> Updated Jul 31 03:25 p.m. CT
> Milton Live Webcams
> 
> UV Index:  3 Moderate
> Wind:  From NNW at 11 mph
> gusting to 18 mph
> Humidity:  86%
> Pressure:  30.09 in.
> Dew Point:  74°F
> Visibility:  7.0 miles
> *


NICE!!!!!! hahaha.


----------



## Bogyoke

That's when your arms and legs sweat


----------



## Mr Biggs

Feels Like:75°
Barometer:29.9 in and steady
Humidity:36%
Visibility:20 mi
Dewpoint:62°
Wind:SSW 7 mph
Sunrise:6:02 am
Sunset:7:53 pm

I love LA. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 05:33 PM~14641620
> *Feels Like:75°
> Barometer:29.9 in and steady
> Humidity:36%
> Visibility:20 mi
> Dewpoint:62°
> Wind:SSW 7 mph
> Sunrise:6:02 am
> Sunset:7:53 pm
> 
> I love LA.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 05:47 PM~14641733
> *:angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


You better hurry up and get back to SAN DIEGO before you melt out there.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 05:53 PM~14641792
> *You better hurry up and get back to SAN DIEGO before you melt out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   too late!!!.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 05:54 PM~14641797
> *   too late!!!.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 31 2009, 05:57 PM~14641824
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its 108 right at my house. And to think.....some places in AZ are even hotter. :uh:


----------



## truscale

Oh , that's right. That's why I live in California. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I don't care what any body may say about California. It is still the best place to live. And yes even better the Hawaii. That's right Hawaii, cause once you seen the whole island there is nothing left to do there.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 09:15 PM~14642003
> *I don't care what any body may say about California. It is still the best place to live. And yes even better the Hawaii. That's right Hawaii, cause once you seen the whole island there is nothing left to do there.
> *


thats way im going back !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 06:15 PM~14642003
> *I don't care what any body may say about California. It is still the best place to live. And yes even better the Hawaii. That's right Hawaii, cause once you seen the whole island there is nothing left to do there.
> *


Well I aint got nothin bad on Cali. I am tryin to get my azz mack there. FOR GOOD!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I LIKE IT HERE IN FLORIDA!! THE RAIN ONLY REALLY COME DURING THIS SEASON AND IT USAULLY ONLY POURS FOR A FEW MINUTES. I LIVED OUT IN HOUSTON FOR A WHILE AND THAT REALLY SUCKED.


----------



## Siim123

Down here in Estonia we dont have summer anymore :angry: 
Everybody keep sayin about global warming but its getting colder and colder here, we used to have 25'C down here every summer, sometimes even 30'C, now its max 20'C and sometimes like 15'C :uh: :uh: .

ONLY warm weekend was few weeks ago at American car show(25'C), people say that it was only summer weekend in this year :biggrin: . Funny thing is that EVERY year at that car show it is nice weather, shiny US rides need sunshine :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

GET AT ME IF YOU WANT ONE

its got a few flaws but nothiing a pinstripping brush can fix  
GOOD OR BAD COMMENTS ARE APPRECIATED.


----------



## Siim123

I think it looks quite good   



Hey homies, I have a question: 
If I would like to sell these model cars, how much would they be worth? Have never sold or bought any completed model car so dont know myself.

78 Camino and 64 Impala rebuild. Camino looks quite good, but that rebuilded impala looks like pile of shit.
PLEASE DONT ASK IF I WOULD SELL SOMEONE WORLDWIDE, I DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT SHIPPING WORLDWIDE AND I DONT HAVE PAYPAL EITHER  Just wanting to know how much I should ask if I would sell them someone in Estonia. And not selling El Camino yet, maybe in future.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]

:uh: you bastard :biggrin: lol j/k, ill take a couple sets, im sure you still have my addy right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 2 2009, 01:13 AM~14649907
> *:uh: you bastard :biggrin:  lol j/k, ill take a couple sets, im sure you still have my addy right :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

how many u want


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2009, 01:17 AM~14649922
> *how many u want
> *





:0 pm'ed :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 2 2009, 01:17 AM~14649918
> *sup Jeff :biggrin:
> *






whats crackin E?


how was the move?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

smoother than the rest of the car :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2009, 01:35 AM~14650013
> *smoother than the rest of the car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good D. :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 1 2009, 11:35 PM~14650013
> *smoother than the rest of the car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out nice !!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 2 2009, 01:25 AM~14649966
> *whats crackin E?
> how was the move?
> *


it will be better when i dont see boxes laying around the house ....lol but its cool about ssettled in.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 2 2009, 01:39 AM~14650036
> *it will be better when i dont see boxes laying around the house ....lol but its cool about ssettled in.
> *





thats cool, you ever get a new phone or what? so i can send you pics of the terrible towl :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2009, 06:49 AM~14650907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 2 2009, 12:50 PM~14650909
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *



x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

X3 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2009, 06:49 AM~14650907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







THATS TOOO FUNNY!


----------



## BigPoppa

so you just did the bodywork and someone else sprayed it?



> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 1 2009, 10:35 PM~14650013
> *smoother than the rest of the car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 2 2009, 10:33 AM~14651387
> *THATS TOOO FUNNY!
> *


x2 !!!!
man right in the tators. make me hurt just watchin it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 2 2009, 05:42 PM~14653442
> *so you just did the bodywork and someone else sprayed it?
> *


no, hes getting the paint sometime in the next 2 weeks and im getting a paint gun. i put it back on because he needed to use his car.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2009, 04:20 PM~14653655
> *no, hes getting the paint sometime in the next 2 weeks and im getting a paint gun. i put it back on because he needed to use his car.
> *


o shit, I see the bodywork now, i thought it was a reflection


----------



## undercoverimpala

well i think this crazy rush of cash for clunkers is over now but i regret to say i took this car in on this porgram and will be crushed and there is nothing we can do..... its a 1986 Buick Regal Limited with 88k OG miles on it... this was the first owner and the car was always taken care of they only got 3500 bucks for it... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## [email protected]

DAMN! THATS A SHAME RIGHT THERE


----------



## Bos82

damn!!!!! Thats a friggin shame they only got 3500 for it. Not bad condition and still got some lifeline on it too.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 2 2009, 09:45 PM~14656270
> *well i think this crazy rush of cash for clunkers is over now but i regret to say i took this car in on this porgram and will be crushed and there is nothing we can do..... its a 1986 Buick Regal Limited with 88k OG miles on it... this was the first owner and the car was always taken care of they only got 3500 bucks for it... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know there's some Homies crying over that when they see this!!!!





:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 2 2009, 10:45 PM~14656270
> *well i think this crazy rush of cash for clunkers is over now but i regret to say i took this car in on this porgram and will be crushed and there is nothing we can do..... its a 1986 Buick Regal Limited with 88k OG miles on it... this was the first owner and the car was always taken care of they only got 3500 bucks for it... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :angry: i knew that kind of shit would happen the governments way of fuckin hating :uh:


----------



## undercoverimpala

if you guys think thats bad ill take some pics of the other 300 cars that will be sent to the crusher.......


----------



## mcloven

lets see them


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12817537








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 3 2009, 01:27 AM~14656984
> *if you guys think thats bad ill take some pics of the other 300 cars that will be sent to the crusher.......
> *


 don`t i think i will cry if i see some box caprice in there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2009, 11:32 AM~14659009
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12817537
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 3 2009, 02:49 AM~14657092
> *lets see them
> *





lol nice try, but you cant edit cats that quoted you on it!



so did you get some pics of chics in diapers yet? 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:angry:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2009, 02:02 PM~14660330
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh come on now, leave Mchuggies alone. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 3 2009, 03:05 PM~14660361
> *Oh come on now, leave Mchuggies alone.  :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



he called him mchuggies lol


so ima bump this again lol

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12817537


----------



## [email protected]

chloe is just gettin into 4month diapers, is that small enough for ya :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

Think I need a new lid for this?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2009, 12:07 PM~14660377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he called him mchuggies lol
> so ima bump this again lol
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12817537
> *


 i wasnt gonna bring this OT stuff over here. i figured he had enough humilation over there.......








































































GLAD IM NOT THE DICKHEAD THIS TIME! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: i PMd that shit to jeff LOL he brought it here














you dickhead jeff :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

(in my best hank hill voice) .... that boy aint right........


----------



## undercoverimpala

here is one section of where we have cars that will be getting crushed


----------



## BigPoppa

Scrapyards are having a fit because dealers have to disable the engines before they are shipped out. That's a good hunk of their profit. I see a lot of possible lowrider material getting scrapped unnecessarily even if they ain't classics.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 3 2009, 01:38 PM~14661401
> *Scrapyards are having a fit because dealers have to disable the engines before they are shipped out.  That's a good hunk of their profit.  I see a lot of possible lowrider material getting scrapped unnecessarily even if they ain't classics.
> *


yup i agree well this program is set up so that the cars get crushed and recycled. some of these cars have super clean interiors and nice accessories. But what can we do...............


----------



## 8-Ball

seeing those caddies and knowing that they goin to be crushed makes me :tears:


----------



## phatras

Damn some of those rides are nicer then mine and nicer then most of what I see on the road.. Its a real shame there not doing something with some of the nicer cars there getting in.. Theres alot of lower income familys that could use a decent ride and alot of those fit the bill perfect.. Offer a program that lets people living in poverty trade in there pos car for a decent one form the trade in program.. Getting guzzlers off the road is all great but most of those are not to bad compaired to the 70-80's full size piles that most low income people can afford..


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 3 2009, 02:22 PM~14661853
> *Damn some of those rides are nicer then mine and nicer then most of what I see on the road.. Its a real shame there not doing something with some of the nicer cars there getting in.. Theres alot of lower income familys that could use a decent ride and alot of those fit the bill perfect.. Offer a program that lets people living in poverty trade in there pos car for a decent one form the trade in program.. Getting guzzlers off the road is all great but most of those are not to bad compaired to the 70-80's full size piles that most low income people can afford..
> *


bro i was sitting here getting pissed thinking the same thing.... then i read your post.......


----------



## caddydaddy1

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 10:53 PM~11523579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can you find models like this one? nice job on the paint by the way. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio Chad

My penis hurts.


----------



## youcantfademe

:uh: keep it out of the hookers then......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy1_@Aug 3 2009, 03:48 PM~14662094
> *where can you find models like this one? nice job on the paint by the way.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


bout my 1st model lol ...thanx 

they should be on ebay i have a few i started and boxed up ....

i sold that one and it got touched up and a better stance


----------



## BODINE

18 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and* 8 Anonymous Users*)
10 Members: BODINE, Bos82, sdkid, base905, phatras, truscale, sdrodder, darkside customs, BiggC, kjkj87


show urself :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 3 2009, 12:27 AM~14656984
> *if you guys think thats bad ill take some pics of the other 300 cars that will be sent to the crusher.......
> *



you just like to hurt feelings dont you lol


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 3 2009, 11:56 PM~14668449
> *you just like to hurt feelings dont you lol
> *


LOL no i just didnt want to go threw this alone :tears: :tears: :tears: ............. i need my layitlows family support im thinking of taking like 10 of these cars home to save them..... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD POP IN AND SAY WHAT IT BE LIKE OVER ON LAY IT LOW WHILE I'M AWAY DOING THE MOVING THING ! 

I'M IN THE NEW HOUSE , GETTING THINGS UNPACKED AND SET UP TO LIVE ! AFTER I GET THE HOUSE TOGETHER I WILL START THE NEW AND IMPROVED <span style='color:red'>*THANKS C !*

I'LL BE BACK LATERS FELLAS BACK TO WORK ON THE HOUSE !


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 4 2009, 08:29 AM~14669395
> *JUST  THOUGHT  I  WOULD   POP  IN  AND  SAY  WHAT  IT  BE  LIKE OVER   ON  LAY  IT  LOW  WHILE  I'M  AWAY  DOING THE  MOVING  THING !
> 
> I'M IN THE  NEW  HOUSE  ,  GETTING THINGS  UNPACKED  AND  SET  UP  TO  LIVE  !   AFTER   I  GET THE HOUSE  TOGETHER   I WILL  START THE  NEW  AND  IMPROVED  <span style='color:red'>THANKS  C !
> 
> I'LL  BE   BACK  LATERS   FELLAS   BACK TO  WORK  ON THE  HOUSE !
> *



 can`t wait


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 4 2009, 06:29 AM~14669395
> *JUST  THOUGHT  I  WOULD  POP  IN  AND  SAY  WHAT  IT  BE  LIKE OVER  ON  LAY  IT  LOW  WHILE  I'M  AWAY  DOING THE  MOVING  THING !
> 
> I'M IN THE  NEW  HOUSE  ,  GETTING THINGS  UNPACKED  AND  SET  UP  TO  LIVE  !  AFTER  I  GET THE HOUSE  TOGETHER  I WILL  START THE  NEW  AND  IMPROVED  <span style='color:red'>THANKS  C !
> 
> I'LL  BE  BACK  LATERS  FELLAS  BACK TO  WORK  ON THE  HOUSE !
> *


you could have asked me....


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 4 2009, 11:30 AM~14671041
> *you could have asked me....
> *


Yea he could have but then you might have paid him back for the caddy debacle by taking pictures with his tooth brush.. LMAO..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 4 2009, 09:29 AM~14669395
> *JUST  THOUGHT  I  WOULD  POP  IN  AND  SAY  WHAT  IT  BE  LIKE OVER  ON  LAY  IT  LOW  WHILE  I'M  AWAY  DOING THE  MOVING  THING !
> 
> I'M IN THE  NEW  HOUSE  ,  GETTING THINGS  UNPACKED  AND  SET  UP  TO  LIVE  !  AFTER  I  GET THE HOUSE  TOGETHER  I WILL  START THE  NEW  AND  IMPROVED  <span style='color:red'>THANKS  C !
> 
> I'LL  BE  BACK  LATERS  FELLAS  BACK TO  WORK  ON THE  HOUSE !
> *


 Can't wait to see you when you have your new Work Area ...Good luck with the House ....Later bro... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 4 2009, 01:41 PM~14671171
> *Yea he could have but then you might have paid him back for the caddy debacle by taking pictures with his tooth brush.. LMAO..
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 4 2009, 12:30 PM~14671041
> *you could have asked me....
> *


Yeah we prolly could've used you. We could've split all the model stuff I got from him also. :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 4 2009, 12:41 PM~14671171
> *Yea he could have but then you might have paid him back for the caddy debacle by taking pictures with his tooth brush.. LMAO..
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 4 2009, 12:59 PM~14671361
> *Yeah we prolly could've used you. We could've split all the model stuff I got from him also.  :0
> *


The model stuff , the money , and the lunch was the least i could do to thank you ! 

And i only had posted for the last 2 months that i was moving on Aug 1st ! I shouldn't have had to ask for help Bobby ! A true friend would have stepped up and offered to help and not expect anything in return ~ :angry:


----------



## mcloven

any one have a scan of the instructions from the mad mudder kit


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 4 2009, 06:23 PM~14673947
> *any one have a scan of the instructions from the mad mudder kit
> *





i found it for ya man!








































































chic in a diaper for ya :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

lol ur so funny


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 4 2009, 12:17 PM~14672109
> *The  model  stuff  ,  the  money  ,  and  the  lunch  was  the  least  i  could  do  to  thank  you  !
> 
> And  i  only  had  posted  for the  last  2 months  that  i  was  moving  on  Aug 1st ! I  shouldn't  have  had  to  ask  for  help  Bobby  !  A  true  friend  would  have  stepped  up  and  offered  to  help  and  not  expect  anything in  return ~  :angry:
> *


all you had to do was ask , i wouldnt have expected anything from you david. i had a truck and trailer here the whole time.....


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

found spider by my house !!!!


----------



## BODINE

*BADBOY!!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected]

nice!  i hate them fuckers!




did you post a pic of a huge furry bastard not to long ago too?




fuck man, that woulda been enough to have me pack up and move by now lol


----------



## BODINE

I FOUND BLACK WINDOW IN GARGAGE TO LAST YEAR


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## [email protected]

you better find out where them bitches are comein from man! 




let one of them bitches creep in your pad at night, that shit wouldnt be cool


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2009, 12:48 AM~14678149
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats the one right there, he looks like he would carry off a small child  








fuck man, im startin to itch lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2009, 10:48 PM~14678150
> *you better find out where them bitches are comein from man!
> let one of them bitches creep in your pad at night, that shit wouldnt be cool
> *


just find them randomly  in different areas ....and brown widows also 

thats why i stop building till i could get me nice room built


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2009, 12:51 AM~14678191
> *just find them randomly    in different areas ....and brown widows also
> 
> thats why i stop building till i could get me nice room built
> *






dont lie, you stop buildin, because them bitches robbed you for your plastic, and told you there wasnt anything you could do about it lol


----------



## BODINE

this came in back door this morning lol

looks big but was small like 8 inches


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2009, 10:53 PM~14678227
> *dont lie, you stop buildin, because them bitches robbed you for your plastic, and told you there wasnt anything you could do about it lol
> *


they took my shit and built a fort


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2009, 12:53 AM~14678232
> *this came in back door this morning lol
> 
> looks big but was small like 8 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow: 




he dont look nice either!


what the fuck do you do with this shit when you find it?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2009, 10:55 PM~14678263
> *:wow:
> he dont look nice either!
> what the fuck do you do with this shit when you find it?
> *


spiders i kill ...snake i let go... it wasnt poisioness


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2009, 12:56 AM~14678280
> *spiders i kill ...snake i let go... it wasnt poisioness
> *





this would be me if i seen one of them spiders


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2009, 07:36 PM~14676496
> *i found it for ya man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chic in a diaper for ya :biggrin:
> *


dont post any more dumb fuck


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 5 2009, 01:21 AM~14678632
> *dont post any more dumb fuck
> *





or what ? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

i hate spiders ...but i always cath these lol

my son found this one looking for frogs under gutter drain catch on grass


----------



## BODINE

buying this H&K .40 from my friend


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2009, 01:26 AM~14678708
> *buying this H&K .40 from my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you gonna need it for them spiders


----------



## 8-Ball

nice hk homie


----------



## BODINE

shit might need this


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2009, 10:24 PM~14678675
> *or what ? :biggrin:
> *


do it see what happens ull be sorry


----------



## BODINE

gettin it for 500.00 

and he paid 800.00 ...and has 6 clips ....2 holsters...with it 

im gonna start doing steel chalenge with it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 4 2009, 11:33 PM~14678818
> *do it see what happens ull be sorry
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

































*



E THUG *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 5 2009, 01:33 AM~14678818
> *do it see what happens ull be sorry
> *







look your the one that was hittin cats up on yahoo askin for diapers, so ill send ya some of these  












and its a cool pic for you to look at as well  
























































he would get beat up on a computer too  he aint E THUGGIN NOTHIN!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 4 2009, 11:34 PM~14678834
> *gettin it for 500.00
> 
> and he paid 800.00 ...and has 6 clips ....2 holsters...with it
> 
> im gonna start doing steel chalenge with it
> *


dats wats up homie. i like those hk's my favorite one is uss and the sl8-6


----------



## 8-Ball

ill have to say that the mp5k-pdw is nice also. i just love german guns alot i use to have a walther p99 it was pretty cool and had a p22 for target practice


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2009, 10:38 PM~14678879
> *look your the one that was hittin cats up on yahoo askin for diapers, so ill send ya some of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its a cool pic for you to look at as well
> he would get beat up on a computer too   he aint E THUGGIN NOTHIN!
> *


oh wow same pic very orignal dumb ass


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2009, 01:26 AM~14678708
> *buying this H&K .40 from my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pistol Bodine. :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 5 2009, 01:10 AM~14679563
> *Nice pistol Bodine. :thumbsup:
> *


thanx :biggrin: 

getin i tend of Aug. when i get my bonus


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2009, 03:12 AM~14679572
> *thanx  :biggrin:
> 
> getin i tend of Aug. when i get my bonus
> *



 Glad you are finally getting one.


----------



## BODINE

had couple ...but not what i really wanted 

wanted this one snces he got it lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 4 2009, 10:21 PM~14677019
> *all you had to do was ask , i wouldnt have expected anything from you david.  i had a truck and trailer here the whole time.....
> *


Can you get ahold of some wooden pallets ??? I need at least 6 good one's , would really like to find the ones that the boards are really close together almost solid lookin ! The new basement is all concrete , so i need the pallets to build like a fake wall to hang all my shit on and mount the shelvies to unpack ! :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2009, 05:56 AM~14680474
> *Can  you  get  ahold  of  some  wooden  pallets  ??? I need  at  least  6  good  one's  ,  would  really  like to  find the  ones  that  the  boards  are  really  close  together  almost  solid  lookin  !  The  new  basement  is  all  concrete  , so i  need  the  pallets  to  build  like  a  fake  wall  to  hang  all  my  shit  on  and  mount the shelvies  to  unpack !  :angry:
> *


yep i can get them all day , i have 3 here now....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2009, 09:03 PM~14678394
> *this would be me if i seen one of them spiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha X2


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 4 2009, 10:57 PM~14679106
> *oh wow same pic very orignal dumb ass
> *



hate but my nose in this, but wasnt it you asking to see pics of kids in diapers in the thread " i hope shes 18" topic in off topic!?! :scrutinize: :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 5 2009, 12:57 PM~14682172
> *hate but my nose in this, but wasnt it you asking to see pics of kids in diapers in the thread " i hope shes 18" topic in off topic!?!  :scrutinize:  :uh:
> *






not kids but chics, i give him some credit lol, but dont worry, i have all them threads saved, just incase anyone wants to see them  



how bout you linc? you wanna see him make an ass outa himself?


----------



## [email protected]

Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
Poster Posts 
*[email protected] 787*
spikekid999 546 
BODINE 465 
Minidreams Inc. 423 
betoscustoms 401 
Diamond502 322 
CNDYBLU66SS 306 
rollinoldskoo 306 
youcantfademe 268 
mcloven 258 
STREETRACEKING 232 
Pokey 217 
Project59 214 
mademan 206 
BiggC 185 
lb808 176 
Tonioseven 160 
81cutty 154 
CHR1S619 154 
Bos82 152 
Bogyoke 142 
MARINATE 135 
undead white boy 130 
customcoupe68 129 
twiztedplasticz 128 
grimreaper69 123 
MayhemKustomz 120 
ibuildweniblazeum 114 
SlammdSonoma 106 
OneLowBull 101 
rodburner1974 100 
darkside customs 77 
408models 76 
PINK86REGAL 76 
Ohio Chad 75 
Smallz 70 
BigPoppa 65 
DA_SQUID 64 
jevries 63 
Mr Biggs 63 
EVIL C 62 
LUXMAN 62 
tyhodge07 61 
just_a-doodz 56 
Scur-rape-init 55 
ElRafa 53 
undercoverimpala 52 
Mr.1/16th 49 
rollindeep408 46 
Waco 45 
Siim123 43 
phatras 43 
tunzafun 42 
pancho1969 41 
urjustamemory 39 
texasfunk 39 
Linc 39 
chevy1964 36 
stilldownivlife 35 
93FULLSIZE 35 
BiggDeee 34 
low4oshow 34 
old low&slo 31 
lowridermodels 31 
phat97yukon 30 
sweetdreamer 29 
Joe padilla 27 
Kirby 26 
regalistic 26 
Blue s10 26 
D.L.O.Styles 25 
RIP Viejo 25 
Models IV Life 25 
85 biarittz 25 
raystrey 24 
chris mineer 23 
8-Ball 23 
airbrushmaster 20 
eastside1989 20 
49NRS SF 19 
ElMonte74' 19 
MKD904 18 
las_crucez 17 
06150xlt 17 
Will Smith 16 
kustombuilder 14 
imfamous56 14 
dade county 13 
lowridin14 12 
calaveras73 11 
gseeds 11 
g-body lowlow 11 
TIME MACHINE 11 
2lowsyn 11 
modeltech 11 
LowandBeyond 10 
josh 78 10 
Joker808 10 
truscale 10 
iced 9 
DJ-ROY 9 
tequila sunrise 8 
modelsbyroni 8 
MTX686 8 
lonnie 8 
SOLO1 8 
zfelix 8 
HD Lowrider 8 
southside groovin 8 
Trendsetta 68 7 
twinn 7 
,,i,, 7 
rookiefromcali 7 
1SICK8T4 6 
kykustoms 6 
chrisijzerman 6 
CustomFreak 6 
eric64impala 6 
base905 6 
bigbearlocos 5 
drnitrus 5 
DEUCES76 5 
Aces'N'Eights 5 
Juan_559 5 
sdkid 5 
713Lowriderboy 5 
PlasticFabricator 4 
sponserdsk8ter 4 
REV. chuck 4 
AJ128 4 
MrPhotographer06 3 
INTHABLOOD 3 
RaiderPride 3 
slash 3 
SCOOBY SNACKS 3 
All Out Customs 3 
PIGEON 3 
IN YA MOUF 2 
kenny 2 
ROAD DOGG 1 2 
VintageTin 2 
CHUKO 204 2 
BIGMANDO 2 
IBLDMYOWN 2 
boskeeter 2 
TRAFF1C1968 2 
kwonchoba1 2 
shadow247 2 
COAST2COAST 2 
wired61 2 
STRANGE 2 
BigLazy903 1 
FloRida 1 
budgetblueoval 1 
dyzcustoms 1 
DOUGHBOY91 1 
VItreryda 1 
1ofaknd 1 
OJ Hydraulics 1 
badgas 1 
BigTModels 1 
show-bound 1 
DoUgH 1 
phantomw351 1 
julian blea 1 
Wicked 1 
caddydaddy1 1 
caprice on dz 1 
owenart714 1 
fronksy 1 
JStunn 1 
MonsterG 1 
TDAIVC 1 
LA COUNTY 1 
Stickz 1 
Spanky 1 
bigdogg323 1 
Sleepy G 1 
Bandido$ 1 
cwplanet 1 
Moze 1 
ShowRodFreak 1 
Jantrix 1 
MrBiggs7 1 
AZ WAR CHIEF 1 
MAYHEM 1 
down_by_law 1 
gottie 1 
Kivao 1 
oldskool 67 1 
STR8-CLOWN'N 1 
hocknberry 1 
BONES_712 1 
bad news 1 
hwtc2002 1 
ant916ness 1 
streetrider 1 
Loco Yesca 1 
taino 1 
JMONEY 1 
socios b.c. prez 1 
REC 1 
mike c 1 
dodgerblue62 1 
dylopez 1 
DYABLITO 1 
Ragtop Ted 1 
louies90 1 
MONTE^MAN^ 1 
ptman2002 1 
87regal305 1 
Close window & open topic 






cant be touched lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 5 2009, 11:57 AM~14682172
> *hate but my nose in this, but wasnt it you asking to see pics of kids in diapers in the thread " i hope shes 18" topic in off topic!?!  :scrutinize:  :uh:
> *


hahaahahahahah thats the original one, he asked like 5 times...thts where i first saw it lol i was :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 5 2009, 10:05 AM~14682268
> *not kids but chics, i give him some credit lol, but dont worry, i have all them threads saved, just incase anyone wants to see them
> how bout you linc? you wanna see him make an ass outa himself?
> *



hahaha! doesnt he do that every post he makes!?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 5 2009, 01:54 PM~14682907
> *hahaha! doesnt he do that every post he makes!?
> *





true..................... good point lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 5 2009, 09:49 AM~14681529
> *haha X2
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 4 2009, 01:17 AM~14668573
> *LOL no i just didnt want to go threw this alone :tears:  :tears:  :tears: ............. i need my layitlows family support im thinking of taking like 10 of these cars home to save them..... :biggrin:
> *



i can find you some p.o.s .rides to trade with them :roflmao: and i just read they are gonna continue with it longer cause it was soo popular :uh: :banghead: you should smack the next fool who brings a regal or big body in there like that again :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## youcantfademe

:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 6 2009, 12:24 PM~14692589
> *:0
> *



x2


----------



## youcantfademe

the front door looks like an afterthought.... cool for a hearse conversion though....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2009, 12:48 AM~14678149
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy fuck i would die if i saw that bastard n my house!! hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE

gettin bigger


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 6 2009, 06:27 PM~14697447
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im likeing both, cant decide! 100 spokes look better if you ask me. what type of car is that?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 6 2009, 07:53 PM~14697648
> *im likeing both, cant decide! 100 spokes look better if you ask me. what type of car is that?
> *


revell golf 

those are the 1109 spokes just found some tires to fit


----------



## Bogyoke

capachat
















idcow


----------



## Bogyoke

*Identify the kit that the random part in the picture came from*. 

Not just the type of car, but the box art name of the kit. 
If you know every detail of information on the kit including where it was made, scale, mfgr, the designer's name at that company, all interesting and encouraged.
Hints are OK if you want.
Whoever IDs correctly gets to post the next random picture of a part

I'll start :


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 8 2009, 11:55 AM~14710952
> *Identify the kit that the random part in the picture came from.
> 
> Not just the type of car, but the box art name of the kit.
> If you know every detail of information on the kit including where it was made, scale, mfgr, the designer's name at that company, all interesting and encouraged.
> Hints are OK if you want.
> Whoever IDs correctly gets to post the next random picture of a part
> 
> I'll start :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MY GUESS IS THE POLAR LIGHTS HERBIE THE LOVE BUG KIT 1/24TH SCALE , SNAP KIT , STOCK ID # 6816 AND WAS RELEASED UNDER DISNEY COPY RIGHTS IN 2005!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2009, 10:40 AM~14711423
> *MY  GUESS  IS THE  POLAR  LIGHTS  HERBIE THE  LOVE  BUG  KIT  1/24TH  SCALE  ,  SNAP  KIT  ,  STOCK  ID  #  6816 AND  WAS  RELEASED  UNDER  DISNEY  COPY  RIGHTS  IN  2005!
> *


type of car and scale is correct but that's not the kit. 
Good guess though, and all that extra info knowledge is Great!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 8 2009, 01:48 PM~14711468
> *type of car and scale is correct but that's not the kit.
> Good guess though, and all that extra info knowledge is Great!
> *



SHIT ! I JUST WENT AND OPENED UP MY SEALED KIT TO SEE AND YOUR RIGHT ! THAT ISN'T THE RIGHT KIT ! ITS NOT THE REVELL BUG I AM SURE OF THAT SO ITS EITHER THE TIMAYA OR FUJIMI KIT BUT I HAVE NO INFO ON STOCK # OR RELASE DATE !


----------



## Bogyoke

Bingo! *Tamiya* kit
http://automodeler.kitmaker.net/modules.ph...content&id=4379

sorry 'bout the sealed kit thing...  

And all the extra info is just encouraged for general modeler's interest. The name of the kit as boxed is good enough.

OK, your turn :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 8 2009, 02:03 PM~14711556
> *Bingo! Tamiya kit
> http://automodeler.kitmaker.net/modules.ph...content&id=4379
> 
> sorry 'bout the sealed kit thing...
> 
> And all the extra info is just encouraged for general modeler's interest. The name of the kit as boxed is good enough.
> 
> OK, your turn  :biggrin:
> *



IT WAS BOUGHT TO BE BUILT SO ITS NOT A BIG DEAL! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

True that!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 8 2009, 11:55 AM~14710952
> *Part # 2 !</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2009, 02:20 PM~14711959
> *Part # 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mpc mustang


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2009, 12:20 PM~14711959
> *Part # 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Revell 
Mustang Convertible 
1982 
1/25


----------



## Ohio Chad

My finds for the last few. I paid $2.00 for the 2 Impala kits(talked him down from $3.00 lol) but there's only enough to do 1 kit with a shit ton of extra parts. The NASCAR kit cost me a whopping $3.00 so I'm happy.


----------



## tunzafun

unique built models on ebay :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Built-1999-Chevy-Sil...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## BODINE

father in law got me some tools from his work 

i know they will come in handy for models 

and should be gettin lots more


----------



## BODINE

father in law got me some tools from his work 

i know they will come in handy for models 

and should be gettin lots more


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14714722
> *father in law got me some tools from his work
> 
> i know they will come in handy for models
> 
> and should be gettin lots more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if u do get extra's... PM me, gimme a price, just make sure there's no tooth gunk on em!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

quick question to all builders out there, i was in an antique shop, and they had the 1st 64 impala kit released, MPC i think..... the first casting of the kit, still in a veeeery mint box and wrapper, never opened! they wanted $50.00 for it. too much, not enough or is it worth more? i would neeeeever open it, it would go in my show case, or ebay if worth more! i damn near dropped the plastic card down for it, but figured, i'd ask my plastic building buddies on here 1st! drop a line or PM me with ur advice, L8TR!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 9 2009, 01:21 AM~14714722
> *father in law got me some tools from his work
> 
> i know they will come in handy for models
> 
> and should be gettin lots more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

here my garage sale find 2 bucks :0 and this will get built someday :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Is owner of the scaledreams.com in here in layitlow too?  
I would like to ask him some info.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Yes,he is.He goes by the name phatras(a.k.a Rick).


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 9 2009, 07:32 PM~14716713
> *Yes,he is.He goes by the name phatras(a.k.a Rick).
> *


Alright cool bro, thanks for info!


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:53 AM~11523579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS IS TRULY MESSED UP LOL LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE TWINS HOMIE. I GUESS LIKE THEY SAY GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THIS IS MY CADDY.....


----------



## tunzafun

damn homie that caddy is clean as hell. weird that yall have identical caddies


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 9 2009, 06:46 PM~14718317
> *damn homie that caddy is clean as hell. weird that yall have identical caddies
> *



yeah its pretty fucked up lol it kinda made me upset but its all good if you really think about it theres nothing out there your own creation anymore lol :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 9 2009, 07:11 PM~14719352
> *yeah its pretty fucked up lol it kinda made me upset but its all good if you really think about it theres nothing out there your own creation anymore lol :biggrin:
> *


well that one was sold and done a little different ...muraled rockers and rims ...so looks different now


----------



## thomy205

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 9 2009, 09:15 PM~14719380
> *well that one was sold and done a little different ...muraled rockers and rims ...so looks different now
> *



lol cool i thought it was crazy cuz this is the first time i've been on this topic an bam theres the same damn car lol :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 9 2009, 10:27 AM~14716204
> *here my garage sale find 2 bucks :0  and this will get built someday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i need the antenna from that kit :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

spike, i saw this today at a local show, snapped a pic before he drove off.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 9 2009, 03:29 PM~14718226
> *THIS IS TRULY MESSED UP LOL LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE TWINS HOMIE. I GUESS LIKE THEY SAY GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE LMAO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS MY CADDY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice looking lac!!! but the spinners are on backwards!


----------



## Ohio Chad

I got a question. I had a couple knife slips into the plastic while cutting the truck and doors so I used some putty to fill it in. What's a good grit sandpaper to sand it down smooth?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 10 2009, 09:28 AM~14723463
> *I got a question.  I had a couple knife slips into the plastic while cutting the truck and doors so I used some putty to fill it in.  What's a good grit sandpaper to sand it down smooth?
> *


36 grit should do the job !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2009, 09:20 AM~14724231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

i see my stuff on the top shelf! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2009, 12:20 PM~14724231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






i can only imagine whats gonna come outa this spot  




looks good


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 10 2009, 11:22 AM~14724247
> *:0
> 
> i see my stuff on the top shelf!  :cheesy:
> *


*YUP ! TOP SHELF IS ALL CUSTOMERS PROJECTS ! :biggrin: *


----------



## youcantfademe

looks good... still need the pallets?


----------



## BigPoppa

Wild guess-1980s Revell 1/25 Ford Escort. Red on the box



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2009, 01:20 PM~14711959
> *Part # 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2009, 11:20 AM~14724231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice spot david


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 8 2009, 10:30 PM~14714774
> *quick question to all builders out there, i was in an antique shop, and they had the 1st 64 impala kit released, MPC i think..... the first casting of the kit, still in a veeeery mint box and wrapper, never opened! they wanted $50.00 for it. too much, not enough or is it worth more? i would neeeeever open it, it would go in my show case, or ebay if worth more! i damn near dropped the plastic card down for it, but figured, i'd ask my plastic building buddies on here 1st! drop a line or PM me with ur advice, L8TR!!!
> *


MPC never made the 64, had to be AMT and I'm pretty sure that they didn't use cellophane or shrink wrap until the late 60s, they used to be taped shut. Look along the sides and you should see a light mark in the middles, it was just a little white strip to hold it together. If it has that AND it's shrink wrapped, 10 bucks says it has a new 64 inside an old box. I know the vert had working lights but I don't remember if the hardtop did. I think the hardtop has a smaller box, if it's the same size as the kits we usually find today it's definately not OG


----------



## BODINE

my sons cards lol someone buy 1 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NARUTO-NARUTO-UZUMAKI-...id=p3286.c0.m14
Item number:	250480666426

http://cgi.ebay.com/NARUTO-FIFTH-HOKAGE-SU...id=p3286.c0.m14

Item number:	250480664651


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2009, 10:20 AM~14724231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all those in the bags just extra bodys ? :0


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2009, 06:20 PM~14724231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I want good building office too     . Unfortunately we dont have much room here and basement is full of shit and in winters it is cold as fuck :uh: :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 10 2009, 12:19 PM~14724734
> *MPC never made the 64, had to be AMT and I'm pretty sure that they didn't use cellophane or shrink wrap until the late 60s, they used to be taped shut.  Look along the sides and you should see a light mark in the middles, it was just a little white strip to hold it together.  If it has that AND it's shrink wrapped, 10 bucks says it has a new 64 inside an old box.  I know the vert had working lights but I don't remember if the hardtop did.  I think the hardtop has a smaller box, if it's the same size as the kits we usually find today it's definately not OG
> *


big poppas right ! 

the OG 64 was a shoe box ! it has the ugly ass chrysler custom pics on the box and on the side in a white and black stick it will show what the kit is in the box ! The frist 64 from amt was issued with working lights ! The frist issue of the drop top was also with working lights and the box art was the start of the ture kit contents in the box ! which they started in 65 ! 

the 64 is AMT's most sold kit to date cause it has been in cycle almost every year since 77 ! And up until about 99 the kits still came with the light unit chassie ! if you have any of those kits you can see that the chassie has a notch out on the rear for the on / off switch ! They finial updated the kit in 2000 with chassie from the 63 kit and thats the kit we get now ! 

the 63 started out as working lights but only 1 run , then the kit stop cycle until 74 ! In which case to save money they added the tail lights to the body and remolded the die press to the molded in rear light ! 

To make sure you have an og 63 or 64 impala the head lights and tail light will have to be made of clear parts !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 10 2009, 12:02 PM~14724599
> *Wild guess-1980s Revell 1/25 Ford Escort.  Red on the box
> *


*NOPE ! YOU GUYS NEED A HINT ?*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2009, 02:20 PM~14711959
> *Part # 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it front wheel drive ...looks to have strut towers


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 10 2009, 01:16 PM~14726340
> *is it front wheel drive ...looks to have strut towers
> *


that doesnt matter, all mustangs are rear wheel drive and have struts! it could also be a t-bird! or pinto, maybe mavrick.


----------



## BODINE

o yeah lol


----------



## BigPoppa

hmm 88 mustang MPC release? Grey on the box?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Aug 8 2009, 12:20 PM~14711959-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Part # 2 !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Linc_@Aug 10 2009, 12:25 PM~14726432
> *that doesnt matter, all mustangs are rear wheel drive and have struts! it could also be a t-bird! or pinto, maybe mavrick.
> *


Oh sht, Pinto, I think you're on to it

*1978 Pinto
MPC 
1/25*

?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 9 2009, 11:17 PM~14721101
> *spike, i saw this today at a local show, snapped a pic before he drove off.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2009, 12:20 PM~14725880
> *big  poppas  right !
> 
> the  OG  64  was  a  shoe  box  !  it  has  the  ugly  ass  chrysler  custom  pics  on  the  box  and  on the  side  in  a  white and  black  stick  it  will  show  what the  kit  is  in  the  box  ! The  frist  64  from  amt  was  issued  with  working  lights  !  The  frist  issue  of  the  drop  top  was  also  with  working  lights  and  the  box  art  was  the  start  of  the  ture  kit  contents  in  the  box !  which  they  started  in  65  !
> 
> the  64  is  AMT's  most  sold  kit  to  date  cause  it  has  been  in  cycle  almost  every  year  since  77 !    And  up  until  about  99 the  kits still  came  with the  light  unit  chassie !  if  you  have  any  of  those  kits  you  can  see  that  the  chassie  has  a notch  out  on the  rear  for  the  on /  off  switch !  They  finial  updated  the  kit  in  2000  with  chassie  from the  63  kit  and  thats  the  kit  we  get  now  !
> 
> the  63  started  out  as  working  lights  but  only  1  run  ,  then the  kit  stop  cycle  until  74  !  In  which  case  to  save  money  they  added  the  tail lights to  the  body  and  remolded  the  die  press  to  the  molded  in  rear  light  !
> 
> To  make  sure  you  have  an  og  63 or  64  impala  the  head  lights  and  tail light  will  have  to  be  made  of  clear  parts  !
> *


thanks for the info bro.... u should write abook on all your model knowledge and sell that shit! i'd buy it!! that was a mouth full of a post!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

anybody here into collecting star wars figures? i got hundreds of em from 95-07 or so. they were my dads. i hate 2 get rid of em but my mom n i jus cant keep movin em from place 2 place. hes got a ton of more shit 2....hotwheels, comic books, other action figures, etc. if anybodys interested jus hit me up n ill send sum pics ur way


----------



## rookiefromcali

CAN YOU SEND ME SOME PICS AND PRICES ON THE HOT WHEELS STUFF BRO.......IVE GOT A HOMIE THAT IS HOT WHEELS CRAZY...!!..THANKS.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 10 2009, 10:09 PM~14729935
> *CAN YOU SEND ME SOME PICS AND PRICES ON THE HOT WHEELS STUFF BRO.......IVE GOT A HOMIE THAT IS HOT WHEELS CRAZY...!!..THANKS.
> *


i got u homie. ill have 2 dig them out tmw. theres a shit ton of em :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2009, 11:21 AM~14725893
> *NOPE  !  YOU  GUYS  NEED  A  HINT  ?
> *


sure


----------



## Ohio Chad

Truck at a little local show:










My Lil' Man posing in front of a Mustang:


----------



## mademan

so I just get into bed at about 1:40 ( bed as in couch in my buddys living room, that im sleeping on while I stay here) and I hear my Factory alarm going off in the fleetwood....... All I see weapon wise in the living room, is a huge fucking sword..... so I ran out the front door wielding a huge fucking sword, chasing a younger male. he wasnt so gangster while screaming.



anyways here is the damage:

















he didnt steal anything.... mainly because the car is empty.... it doesnt have a stereo ( aside from factory cd), nothing in the car except a newspaper and  a model kit.

also , here is the sword :biggrin: ( im a crazy mutha..... you dont mess with my family, or my cars)
















there were a few more cars on the street that were broken into. One down the street had the window broken out, the door opened, but they left the hockey bag in the backseat.


really sucks, cause I spent 4 hours yesterday cleaning it all up, polishing the chrome,scrubbing the whitewalls etc. looked like this:


----------



## Siim123

Damn :0


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 11 2009, 07:23 AM~14733453
> *Damn :0
> *



X-2 :angry: KNOW HOW U FEEL HOMIE !


----------



## Bogyoke

not to be insensitive about the damage to your ride, but I have to ask, How is the condition of the model kit? Did it survive?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 11 2009, 01:13 PM~14736358
> *not to be insensitive about the damage to your ride, but I have to ask, How is the condition of the model kit? Did it survive?
> *



didnt get touched :biggrin: criminal musnt be a fan of 51fleetlines, lol


----------



## DEUCES76

does anyone know were i can get the revell lowrider caddy kits at lmk thanks Deuces76


----------



## undercoverimpala

*What did you do at work TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

TRIBEL DOGG








UNDERCOVERIMPALA AND TRIBEL DOGG


----------



## rookiefromcali

hey if u guys didnt know.....my pops is selling his 13 inch dayton wires in the wheels section here on LIL 



i know there is someone who needs a set.......check em out....heres the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=492690


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 10 2009, 10:08 PM~14729916
> *anybody here into collecting star wars figures? i got hundreds of em from 95-07 or so. they were my dads. i hate 2 get rid of em but my mom n i jus cant keep movin em from place 2 place. hes got a ton of more shit 2....hotwheels, comic books, other action figures, etc. if anybodys interested jus hit me up n ill send sum pics ur way
> *


some...jus SOME of tha stuff my dad had
















































































http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg32/fatboyreppin502
/Picture052.jpg








































ill try n get sum more pics. still got a shit ton of more stuff 2 go thru


----------



## [email protected]

and in comes BODINE and LB808 :biggrin: 




i bet they can smell that hotwheels have just been posted lol


----------



## tunzafun

:biggrin: dig on n fellas. theres more where that came from


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 11 2009, 09:51 PM~14741847
> *and in comes BODINE  and LB808 :biggrin:
> i bet they can smell that hotwheels have just been posted lol
> *


i just get them for 82 year old man that comes in my store lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

PIC OF THE NEW HOUSE ! 









I KNOW ITS A DUPLEX BUT THIS BITCH IS ALMOST 2X BIGGER IN SIDE THEN THE OLD HOUSE WAS ! NEWWER AND CHEAP BY $500.00 ! HOPEFULLY BY THIS TIME NEXT YEAR I CAN HAVE MY BANK BUILT BACK UP AND NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT SHIT LIKE I HAVE BEEN THE LAST FEW YEARS !


----------



## CHR1S619

Nice pad bro!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2009, 10:20 AM~14745769
> *PIC  OF THE  NEW  HOUSE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  KNOW  ITS  A  DUPLEX  BUT THIS  BITCH  IS  ALMOST  2X  BIGGER  IN  SIDE  THEN  THE  OLD  HOUSE  WAS  !  NEWWER  AND  CHEAP  BY  $500.00 !  HOPEFULLY  BY THIS  TIME  NEXT  YEAR  I  CAN  HAVE  MY  BANK  BUILT  BACK  UP  AND  NOT  HAVE TO  WORRY  ABOUT  SHIT  LIKE  I  HAVE  BEEN  THE  LAST  FEW  YEARS !
> *


HEY BROTHER!! BE AFRAID!! WERE ALL COMING UP TO INVAID THE HOUSE!! :biggrin: IT WILL BE THE BIGGEST HOUSE PARTY EVER!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 12 2009, 09:55 AM~14746154
> *HEY BROTHER!! BE AFRAID!! WERE ALL COMING UP TO INVAID THE HOUSE!! :biggrin:  IT WILL BE THE BIGGEST HOUSE PARTY EVER!!
> *


 :0 HELL YEAH!! I'LL BE THEIR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 11 2009, 08:51 PM~14741847
> *and in comes BODINE  and LB808 :biggrin:
> i bet they can smell that hotwheels have just been posted lol
> *


LOL, hah'. Fucker. I was just looking at those Star wars figure. Havn't seen green cards in a long time. Some of those are worth alot.


----------



## EVIL C

nice looking house homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2....

i finally got a start on painting my bros trunk yesterday afternoon, now im ready to put the top clear on... ill take pics when done! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2009, 04:15 PM~14748092
> *x2....
> 
> i finally got a  start on painting my bros trunk yesterday afternoon, now im ready to put the top clear on... ill take pics when done! :biggrin:
> *






:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## Siim123

Gongrats to "Random **** Off Topic" for 500-page-annyversary :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Nice house Mini :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

here it is as of now, lotta wetsanding ahead of me, but im ready to tackle it...and remember this is my FIRST time painting something 1:1!!!!!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2009, 12:20 PM~14711959
> *Part # 2 !*












? ? ?


----------



## sdkid

CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE. WHOS GOING. :dunno: I KNOW I AM!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 12 2009, 09:40 PM~14752887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? ? ?
> *


Too easy. 1987 thunderbird turbo coupe. from revell monogram. Now quit bullshitting and build something.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Oh and by the way here is your box art. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I will put something up next.


----------



## BODINE

i start vacation monday ...so gonna get wife and brother to help me finish my room 

and set up to get back to building :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Here you go guy's.


----------



## DEUCES76

tamyia honda civic


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 12 2009, 11:23 PM~14754055
> *tamyia honda civic
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DEUCES76

just thought id give it a try


----------



## BODINE

300zx


----------



## BODINE

dodge challenger


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 12 2009, 11:32 PM~14754112
> *just thought id give it a try
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Aug 12 2009, 11:34 PM~14754129-->
> 
> 
> 
> 300zx
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:36 PM~14754143
> *dodge challenger
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

chilaquiles???????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 13 2009, 01:08 AM~14754703
> *chilaquiles???????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 13 2009, 01:08 AM~14754703
> *chilaquiles???????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 13 2009, 01:48 AM~14754810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GOOD MORNING MY FREINDS ! WHAT A GREAT DAY SO FAR ! I GOT A CHANCE TO GET TO THE BENCH THIS MORNING AND I AM HAPPY TO SAY THAT I GOT LINC'S DROP TOP CADDY READY TO DO THE SOAK BATH THEN OFF TO BODY WORK ! 

I GOT ALL THE CUTTIN AND FITTING ISSUES HANDLED NOW IT NEEDS TO BE CLEANED AND THEN BODY WORK AND THEN OFF TO PRIMER! 

AS SOON AS CAMERA IS CHARGED I'LL POST PICS !


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2009, 11:23 AM~14756158
> *GOOD  MORNING  MY FREINDS !  WHAT  A  GREAT  DAY  SO  FAR !  I  GOT  A  CHANCE  TO  GET  TO  THE  BENCH THIS  MORNING  AND  I  AM  HAPPY  TO  SAY THAT  I  GOT  LINC'S  DROP  TOP  CADDY  READY  TO  DO  THE  SOAK  BATH  THEN  OFF  TO  BODY  WORK !
> 
> I  GOT  ALL THE  CUTTIN  AND  FITTING  ISSUES  HANDLED  NOW  IT  NEEDS  TO  BE  CLEANED  AND THEN  BODY  WORK  AND THEN  OFF  TO  PRIMER!
> 
> AS  SOON  AS  CAMERA  IS  CHARGED  I'LL  POST  PICS !
> *


Cool...Hurry up with the pic's....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 02:18 AM~14754026
> *Here you go guy's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I GUESS ITS THE NEW CAMERO, AND I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE BOX ART, BUT ITS PROBABLY RED ON THE BOX.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2009, 08:23 AM~14756158
> *GOOD  MORNING  MY FREINDS !  WHAT  A  GREAT  DAY  SO  FAR !  I  GOT  A  CHANCE  TO  GET  TO  THE  BENCH THIS  MORNING  AND  I  AM  HAPPY  TO  SAY THAT  I  GOT  LINC'S  DROP  TOP  CADDY  READY  TO  DO  THE  SOAK  BATH  THEN  OFF  TO  BODY  WORK !
> 
> I  GOT  ALL THE  CUTTIN  AND  FITTING  ISSUES  HANDLED  NOW  IT  NEEDS  TO  BE  CLEANED  AND THEN  BODY  WORK  AND THEN  OFF  TO  PRIMER!
> 
> AS  SOON  AS  CAMERA  IS  CHARGED  I'LL  POST  PICS !
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

22 members are celebrating their birthday today
Plooky Fresh(30), LowriderAu(33), SCMphotographer(38), bigdaddynacaddy(23), JohnnyT(5), JohnB(40), SixFo Galaxie(101), Round2(28), CHENTEX3(32), HOUSTON SOCIETY(32), Reverend Hearse(25), lowridin nica(22), G_BALLAH(20), Campos(30), 69droptop(31), WA_TRD_83(29), Lil Kaching(16), J-CAT90744(40), BENJAMIN$(29), mr.lincon(28), King61!(31), CapitalBailBonds(31)


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 13 2009, 11:16 AM~14756697
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 13 2009, 09:14 AM~14756677
> *I GUESS ITS THE NEW CAMERO, AND I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE BOX ART, BUT ITS PROBABLY RED ON THE BOX.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 13 2009, 12:59 PM~14757639
> *22 members are celebrating their birthday today
> Plooky Fresh(30), LowriderAu(33), SCMphotographer(38), bigdaddynacaddy(23), JohnnyT(5), JohnB(40), SixFo Galaxie(101), Round2(28), CHENTEX3(32), HOUSTON SOCIETY(32), <span style='colorrange'>AND HAVEN'T AMOUNTED UP TO SHIT YET !*


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2009, 11:36 AM~14757981
> *AND  HAVEN'T  AMOUNTED  UP  TO  SHIT  YET  !
> *


 :uh: i made it a quarter century without being killed or catching any felonys... i think im doing good........ :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Can any one else feel the love in here???


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2009, 01:42 PM~14758672
> *Can any one else feel the love in here???
> *


i know huh!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 13 2009, 02:39 PM~14758643
> *:uh:  i made it a quarter century without being killed or catching any felonys... i think im doing good........ :biggrin:
> *


*YEA ! SNITCHES DON'T TAKE THE CHARGE ! THEY COUGH UP TO A SLAP ON THE WRIST  MARK ASS BITCHES ! *


----------



## youcantfademe

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2009, 01:01 PM~14758867
> *YEA  !  SNITCHES  DON'T  TAKE  THE  CHARGE !  THEY  COUGH  UP  TO  A  SLAP  ON THE  WRIST   MARK ASS  BITCHES !
> *


 :uh: :angry: :nono: never a snitch in my lifetime...im offended.... :angry: :angry: :angry: .


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! OUT SIDE THIS AFTERNOON HAVING SOME FUN WITH MY 6 YR OLD ! 










RIGHT HERE I WAS TELLING HIM TO HIT HIS SWITCHES ! 


























THEN THINGS GOT OUT OF HAND ! 










HERE IS A PIC OF HIM PISSED CAUSE HE FLIPPED IT !










MAN I LOVE MY SON ! HE'S CRAZY WILD ASS 6 YR OLD BUT LOVE HIM TO DEATH !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: gotta love kids man.


----------



## Bogyoke

:roflmao: 

That's a great series of shots! So funny.


----------



## mademan

anyone need a digital camera? ive got a good one, but the screen is broken. It still takes wicked good pictures, its a 9.0mp fuji finepix a900 only a year old, I paid 200.00 for it. Ill let the 1gig xd card go with it ( also uses sd cards)

will trade for a few kits./supplies anything really, etc.etc
70impala, 67, dually.... give me some interesting offers.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2009, 05:49 PM~14749785
> *here it is as of now, lotta wetsanding ahead of me, but im ready to tackle it...and remember this is my FIRST time painting something 1:1!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


al la verga thats alot of orange peel!
what brand are you using?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2009, 10:31 PM~14765556
> *al la verga thats alot of orange peel!
> what brand are you using?
> *


Paint job??? I thought that was a box of Orange’s. :0


----------



## undead white boy

Hey guess who's back lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

You guys need to make some time and check this out. It's real and it's going to happen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 11:43 PM~14765648
> *Paint job??? I thought that was a box of Orange’s.  :0
> *


:roflmao:
half a dozen or a dozen?


----------



## Kirby




----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 07:46 AM~14765680
> *You guys need to make some time and check this out. It's real and it's going to happen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw
> *


I've always wanted to watch it but havent had time to do that. Now I'm watchin this and its like :0 :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 01:46 AM~14765680
> *You guys need to make some time and check this out. It's real and it's going to happen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw
> *




I've been trying to tell people about that for years! Biggs is very right everyone on here should take the time to watch this.


----------



## Ohio Chad

Got some Pro V1 Golf Balls for sale for all the LIL golfers out there. I also have about 100 dozen other golf balls too.


----------



## DA_SQUID

could somebody tell me what kit to use to make a 86 caprice?
or pm me on how much it would be for somebody to build me one?  
trying to get back into building after about a 5 month break


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 14 2009, 01:52 PM~14769721
> *could somebody tell me what kit to use to make a 86 caprice?
> or pm me on how much it would be for somebody to build me one?
> trying to get back into building after about a 5 month break
> *


 86 MONTE SS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 01:53 PM~14769736
> *86  MONTE  SS !
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 12:53 PM~14769736
> *86  MONTE  SS !
> *


 :cheesy: 
THANKS 
WHAT FRONT/REAR ENDS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 14 2009, 02:15 PM~14769906
> *:cheesy:
> THANKS
> WHAT FRONT/REAR ENDS?
> *



ALL CUSTOM MADE ! BUT FOR THE GRILL AND BUMPERS I USED THE MONOGRAM / REVELL ELCO KIT ! 

YOU HAVE TO STREGHT BOTH THE FONT FENDERS AND REAR QUATER PANELS , THEN BUILD A HEADER PANEL AND REAR TAIL LIGHT PANEL AND BUMPER FILLERS TO GET THE CORRECT WHEEL BASE !


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 01:22 PM~14769971
> *ALL  CUSTOM  MADE !  BUT  FOR  THE  GRILL  AND  BUMPERS  I  USED  THE  MONOGRAM / REVELL  ELCO KIT !
> 
> YOU  HAVE TO  STREGHT  BOTH THE  FONT  FENDERS  AND  REAR  QUATER PANELS  ,  THEN  BUILD  A  HEADER  PANEL  AND  REAR TAIL  LIGHT  PANEL  AND  BUMPER  FILLERS  TO  GET THE  CORRECT  WHEEL  BASE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:
APPRECIATE THE HELP


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

PICTURE SHOWING WHERE I CUT AND ADDED TO MAKE THE WHEEL BASE LONGER !


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Ohio Chad

HERE WE GO CLEVELAND!!!! HERE WE GO!!!! WOOF!!!! WOOF!!!!


----------



## BODINE




----------



## truscale

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: truscale, rookiefromcali

Hey Rookie, are you old enough to be lookn' at this?


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

HOW IT ALL STARTED








NO PARTICULAR ORDER
































MORE TO COME 

WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR...TOOK A WHOLE YEAR OFF TO BUILD IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

GREEN ONE GOT 4TH IN TEXAS LAST YEAR  NOW COMIN FOR NUMBER ONE


----------



## BODINE

am i considered a rookie 

started in 2007 ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 15 2009, 08:06 PM~14779423
> *HERE WE GO CLEVELAND!!!!  HERE WE GO!!!!  WOOF!!!!  WOOF!!!!
> *




lol better go somewhere with that bull shit lol, this here steeler country!! 

just keep hopein cincy has a bad year again, so your not in last place lol, you guys dont got shit for pittsburgh!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2009, 10:18 PM~14754026
> *Here you go guy's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Airfix
AFX-AN1102
Wallace and Gromit 
Anti-Pesto Van
1958 Austin A35
1:12


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2009, 07:48 PM~14780068
> *lol better go somewhere with that bull shit lol, this here steeler country!!
> 
> just keep hopein cincy has a bad year again, so your not in last place lol, you guys dont got shit for pittsburgh!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 15 2009, 08:04 PM~14780156
> *Airfix
> AFX-AN1102
> Wallace and Gromit
> Anti-Pesto Van
> 1958 Austin A35
> 1:12
> *


damn .... i got one for this ..but dunno this one


----------



## old low&slo

> lol better go somewhere with that bull shit lol, this here steeler country!!
> 
> says who !!!!! man get that steeler shit outa here
> take that to off topic :biggrin:
> 
> notice I wrote in green :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: 

STEELERS


----------



## [email protected]

> lol better go somewhere with that bull shit lol, this here steeler country!!
> 
> says who !!!!! man get that steeler shit outa here
> take that to off topic :biggrin:
> 
> notice I wrote in green :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go fight a dog or somethin lol, cause philly dont got shit either lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 1st to 6 foo :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2009, 10:24 PM~14780288
> *:biggrin:
> 
> STEELERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







folks i give to you................... the bus :biggrin: 




oh wait, thats just homie bodine


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2009, 09:02 PM~14780990
> *folks i give to you................... the bus :biggrin:
> oh wait, thats just homie bodine
> *


More like. The "SHORTBUS"


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 16 2009, 01:00 AM~14781434
> *More like. The "SHORTBUS"
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: 




fuck chicago too foo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## youcantfademe

Posting from a iPod touch I love the spell check function .........


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2009, 11:00 PM~14781899
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fuck chicago too foo
> *


You know it's on, AGAIN. Are you feeling "LUCKY", again MANG?


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 15 2009, 10:24 PM~14780288
> *:biggrin:
> 
> STEELERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cute pants. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 16 2009, 03:43 AM~14782369
> *You know it's on, AGAIN.  Are you feeling "LUCKY", again MANG?
> *




oh fo sho!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 16 2009, 08:27 AM~14782779
> *Cute pants.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





how many super bowls cleveland have?









thats right!! fuggin brownie!! 

you got a long way to go before you catch up with the BIG DOGS!!


----------



## Ohio Chad

Needa stop living in the past and look toward the future.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 16 2009, 09:36 AM~14782887
> *how many super bowls cleveland have?
> thats right!! fuggin brownie!!
> 
> you got a long way to go before you catch up with the BIG DOGS!!
> *



Always the first question out of a cocky somebitches mouth!! How many superbowls do you have!?? How many world series do you have?!?!?! How many championships do you have?!?!?! The Steelers are in a division against some shitty teams :uh: I'll admit, my browns suck, but that wont change my mind about them being my team. GO DAWGS!!!! But, you played, The bengals, the redskins, the eagles, who whooped your ass all around the field, the cowboys, the texans, and the jaguars.... The only real cometition you had was the Patriots, (coached by former cleveland brown Coach, Bill Belichick) the Ravens, (Formally known as the Cleveland Browns) :0 and then the colts, giants, chargers, and the Titans, (who would have kicked your ass in the Conference championship, IF, former Cleveland Browns kicker Matt Stover wouldnt have kicked the winning field goal for the Ravens) :rofl:

HONESTLY, ask yourself, how many superbowls you should have???.... LOL

:uh: Steelers fans are just front runners. They only support them when they win. 

The dawg pound is ALWAYS there! Even when we lose. :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 16 2009, 11:49 AM~14783368
> *Always the first question out of a cocky somebitches mouth!! How many superbowls do you have!?? How many world series do you have?!?!?! How many championships do you have?!?!?! The Steelers are in a division against some shitty teams :uh: I'll admit, my browns suck, but that wont change my mind about them being my team. GO DAWGS!!!! But, you played, The bengals, the redskins, the eagles, who whooped your ass all around the field, the cowboys, the texans, and the jaguars.... The only real cometition you had was the Patriots, (coached by former cleveland brown Coach, Bill Belichick) the Ravens, (Formally known as the  Cleveland Browns) :0  and then the colts, giants, chargers, and the Titans, (who would have kicked your ass in the Conference championship, IF, former Cleveland Browns kicker Matt Stover wouldnt have kicked the winning field goal for the Ravens) :rofl:
> 
> HONESTLY, ask yourself, how many superbowls you should have???.... LOL
> 
> :uh: Steelers fans are just front runners. They only support them when they win.
> 
> The dawg pound is ALWAYS there! Even when we lose. :biggrin:
> *



Preach it my brother!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 16 2009, 10:49 AM~14783368
> *Always the first question out of a cocky somebitches mouth!! How many superbowls do you have!?? How many world series do you have?!?!?! How many championships do you have?!?!?! The Steelers are in a division against some shitty teams :uh: I'll admit, my browns suck, but that wont change my mind about them being my team. GO DAWGS!!!! But, you played, The bengals, the redskins, the eagles, who whooped your ass all around the field, the cowboys, the texans, and the jaguars.... The only real cometition you had was the Patriots, (coached by former cleveland brown Coach, Bill Belichick) the Ravens, (Formally known as the  Cleveland Browns) :0  and then the colts, giants, chargers, and the Titans, (who would have kicked your ass in the Conference championship, IF, former Cleveland Browns kicker Matt Stover wouldnt have kicked the winning field goal for the Ravens) :rofl:
> 
> HONESTLY, ask yourself, how many superbowls you should have???.... LOL
> 
> :uh: Steelers fans are just front runners. They only support them when they win.
> 
> The dawg pound is ALWAYS there! Even when we lose. :biggrin:
> *


damn. :0


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 16 2009, 10:49 AM~14783368
> *Always the first question out of a cocky somebitches mouth!! How many superbowls do you have!?? How many world series do you have?!?!?! How many championships do you have?!?!?! The Steelers are in a division against some shitty teams :uh: I'll admit, my browns suck, but that wont change my mind about them being my team. GO DAWGS!!!! But, you played, The bengals, the redskins, the eagles, who whooped your ass all around the field, the cowboys, the texans, and the jaguars.... The only real cometition you had was the Patriots, (coached by former cleveland brown Coach, Bill Belichick) the Ravens, (Formally known as the  Cleveland Browns) :0  and then the colts, giants, chargers, and the Titans, (who would have kicked your ass in the Conference championship, IF, former Cleveland Browns kicker Matt Stover wouldnt have kicked the winning field goal for the Ravens) :rofl:
> 
> HONESTLY, ask yourself, how many superbowls you should have???.... LOL
> 
> :uh: Steelers fans are just front runners. They only support them when they win.
> 
> The dawg pound is ALWAYS there! Even when we lose. :biggrin:
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

YEAH !!!!!!!!!! WHAT HE SAID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

fuck somebody got butt hurt :yes:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2009, 01:04 PM~14784003
> *fuck somebody got butt hurt :yes:
> *


not me me and dropped bust on each other's teams all season .
hell we just gettin started :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123




----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 16 2009, 04:56 PM~14785285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck that 
ill fuck her
she has love making music built in


----------



## chevy1964

were can i download free music ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 16 2009, 06:27 AM~14782779
> *Cute pants.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shorts num nuts :angry:


----------



## BODINE

ANYONE....

IF YOUR IN A HOBBY STORE..WAL MART ...KAMART ....TARGET 

AND SEE SOME NARUTO CARDS NEW ONES WILL SAY EMERGING ALLIANCE ON FRONT OF PACK

GET ME LIKE 3 PACKS AND ILL PAYPAL U $$ MY SON WANTS SOME


----------



## Bogyoke

ok, I'll keep an eye out for these. Never noticed them before but will now.


----------



## BODINE

WILL BE IN CARD SECTION WITH BASKETBALL,FOOTBALL,BASEBALL


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2009, 07:54 PM~13951417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 16 2009, 11:49 AM~14783368
> *Always the first question out of a cocky somebitches mouth!! How many superbowls do you have!?? How many world series do you have?!?!?! How many championships do you have?!?!?! The Steelers are in a division against some shitty teams :uh: I'll admit, my browns suck, but that wont change my mind about them being my team. GO DAWGS!!!! But, you played, The bengals, the redskins, the eagles, who whooped your ass all around the field, the cowboys, the texans, and the jaguars.... The only real cometition you had was the Patriots, (coached by former cleveland brown Coach, Bill Belichick) the Ravens, (Formally known as the  Cleveland Browns) :0  and then the colts, giants, chargers, and the Titans, (who would have kicked your ass in the Conference championship, IF, former Cleveland Browns kicker Matt Stover wouldnt have kicked the winning field goal for the Ravens) :rofl:
> 
> HONESTLY, ask yourself, how many superbowls you should have???.... LOL
> 
> :uh: Steelers fans are just front runners. They only support them when they win.
> 
> The dawg pound is ALWAYS there! Even when we lose. :biggrin:
> *







wow jr. lol but because of who you are im not gonna fly off the handle, but i will express some of my opinions now lol


1st off, take a bow, because any cleveland browns fan woulda been proud of that rant lol

2nd off............. you may come across some fair weather steeler fans in cleveland lol, but im for sure your not gonna find one here in pittsburgh!  

3rd off........... you the new monday morning QB?

because everytime a team wins the superbowl or stanley cup  lol, everyone else becomes a pro, and breaks down how we shoulda lost, but in all reality, thats not the way it paned out and yes................ pittsburgh won 6  

now even if you want to take away 2 of um, because we shoulda lost :uh: pittsburgh still has 4 superbowls.

now with that bein said, really how many superbowls do you guys have anyways?


its ok.................... ill wait! :biggrin: 

dude the owner of the old cleveland browns couldnt stand it there because of the fairweather fans, so he packed up and moved durring the night, you guys had to beg for a team back, and if it wasnt for the wars and battles you have with pittsburgh, and it being a historic rivalry, you wouldnt have a team to cheer for  


im gonna leave it at that bro, because i dont wanna hurt your feelings lol


like clevelands record against pittsburgh over the past ten years


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 16 2009, 07:03 PM~14786646
> *wow jr. lol but because of who you are im not gonna fly off the handle, but i will express some of my opinions now lol
> 1st off, take a bow, because any cleveland browns fan woulda been proud of that rant lol
> 
> 2nd off............. you may come across some fair weather steeler fans in cleveland lol, but im for sure your not gonna find one here in pittsburgh!
> 
> 3rd off........... you the new monday morning QB?
> 
> because everytime a team wins the superbowl or stanley cup   lol, everyone else becomes a pro, and breaks down how we shoulda lost, but in all reality, thats not the way it paned out and yes................ pittsburgh won 6
> 
> now even if you want to take away 2 of um, because we shoulda lost :uh:  pittsburgh still has 4 superbowls.
> 
> now with that bein said, really how many superbowls do you guys have anyways?
> its ok.................... ill wait! :biggrin:
> 
> dude the owner of the old cleveland browns couldnt stand it there because of the fairweather fans, so he packed up and moved durring the night, you guys had to beg for a team back, and if it wasnt for the wars and battles you have with pittsburgh, and it being a historic rivalry, you wouldnt have a team to cheer for
> im gonna leave it at that bro, because i dont wanna hurt your feelings lol
> like clevelands record against pittsburgh over the past ten years
> *


LOL, I agree. Your a COCKY mother fucker. But I still LIKE you. :biggrin: Shitz still on BITCH.


----------



## [email protected]

lol you know this! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 01:46 AM~14765680
> *You guys need to make some time and check this out. It's real and it's going to happen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw
> *




SERIOUSLY EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH THIS!!!


----------



## steelers#1

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 16 2009, 07:03 PM~14786646
> *wow jr. lol but because of who you are im not gonna fly off the handle, but i will express some of my opinions now lol
> 1st off, take a bow, because any cleveland browns fan woulda been proud of that rant lol
> 
> 2nd off............. you may come across some fair weather steeler fans in cleveland lol, but im for sure your not gonna find one here in pittsburgh!
> 
> 3rd off........... you the new monday morning QB?
> 
> because everytime a team wins the superbowl or stanley cup   lol, everyone else becomes a pro, and breaks down how we shoulda lost, but in all reality, thats not the way it paned out and yes................ pittsburgh won 6
> 
> now even if you want to take away 2 of um, because we shoulda lost :uh:  pittsburgh still has 4 superbowls.
> 
> now with that bein said, really how many superbowls do you guys have anyways?
> its ok.................... ill wait! :biggrin:
> 
> dude the owner of the old cleveland browns couldnt stand it there because of the fairweather fans, so he packed up and moved durring the night, you guys had to beg for a team back, and if it wasnt for the wars and battles you have with pittsburgh, and it being a historic rivalry, you wouldnt have a team to cheer for
> im gonna leave it at that bro, because i dont wanna hurt your feelings lol
> like clevelands record against pittsburgh over the past ten years
> *


X6 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Jeff say Hi to the family.. My brother gil says hi too..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Aug 17 2009, 12:55 AM~14788794
> *X6  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Jeff say Hi to the family.. My brother gil says hi too..
> *





will do brother! tell the fam. i said hey, and i hope all is well  


tell your brother to hit me up


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 16 2009, 10:39 PM~14788617
> *SERIOUSLY EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH THIS!!!
> *


im gonnna try on vacation this week.....

bad?

what it about ?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 17 2009, 01:25 AM~14789105
> *im gonnna try on vacation this week.....
> 
> bad?
> 
> what it about ?
> *




ITS BAD UNLESS YOUR A MULTI-BILLIONAIRE. BUT ITS VERY INFORMATIVE.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 17 2009, 01:25 AM~14789105
> *im gonnna try on vacation this week.....
> 
> bad?
> 
> what it about ?
> *







N.W.O.

and im not talkin bout wresling either  


its some crazy shit man!

andother good one to look up is illuminaty, the new world order!


takes shit back to the begaining, and shows you some shit buddy!

its scary to think that the whole world being run by one goverment, and you not haveing a say so in any of it :angry:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

YUP!! IT STILL CAN BE STOPPED BUT EVERYONES JUST SITTING BACK AND LETTING IT HAPPEN. BEST THING WE CAN DO IS LET EVERYONE KNOW.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 15 2009, 07:04 PM~14780156
> *Airfix
> AFX-AN1102
> Wallace and Gromit
> Anti-Pesto Van
> 1958 Austin A35
> 1:12
> *


Not even close!


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## undercoverimpala

that looks really nice primo


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 PM~14789525
> *that looks really nice primo
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: THANKS PRIMO


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 16 2009, 11:23 PM~14789566
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  THANKS PRIMO
> *


Firme!!!!!!!!!!! I just got back from Laughlin my phone didnt work down there didnt win any money and the hobby shop that was in bullhead. it was open on sat but didnt have a chance to go till sunday and it was closed.............so pissssed, but it was a great weekend. we celebrated our 2 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 16 2009, 11:31 PM~14789615
> *Firme!!!!!!!!!!! I just got back from Laughlin my phone didnt work down there didnt win any money and the hobby shop that was in bullhead. it was open on sat but didnt have a chance to go till sunday and it was closed.............so pissssed, but it was a great weekend. we celebrated our 2 year wedding anniversary.
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS COOL PRIMO!! THATS A COOL SPOT. I'V WORKED OUT THEIR FOR THE RIVER RUN. I DIDN'T WIN EITHER


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 17 2009, 06:39 AM~14788617
> *SERIOUSLY EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH THIS!!!
> *


X3999999!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

:0


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 17 2009, 01:11 AM~14789479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Bolt in the window. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 17 2009, 03:50 AM~14790109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


  best song ever


----------



## youcantfademe

im on a boat!


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 17 2009, 11:29 AM~14792882
> *im on a boat!
> *


with crack


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 17 2009, 03:07 AM~14790120
> *Nice Bolt in the window.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 17 2009, 12:29 PM~14792882
> *im on a boat!
> *


fuck trees i climb bouys (sp) motherfucker :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 17 2009, 01:37 PM~14792970
> *with crack
> *


:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 17 2009, 02:37 PM~14792970
> *with crack
> *







dont you have some diapers to go sniff?



you fuckin jerk! build something yourself or get he fuck out!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID

bwahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 17 2009, 11:37 AM~14792970
> *with crack
> *


dont make me go find your famous off topic quote......... :uh: aint you supposed to be in school little kid? what the fuck you doin on the internets?


----------



## DA_SQUID

nobody likes him :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: captain obvious :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 17 2009, 03:27 PM~14793438
> *nobody likes him :roflmao:
> *






thats because hes a fuckin retard!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and *5 Anonymous Users*)
8 Members: 85 biarittz, robocon, Siim123, SOLO1, decaturforlife, phatras, regalistic, youcantfademe


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 01:26 AM~14795796
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 85 biarittz, robocon, Siim123, SOLO1, decaturforlife, phatras, regalistic, youcantfademe
> 
> *


There are some porn topics in offtopic section, i should make myself anonymous then nobody can see me while i check them nude chicks hno:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 17 2009, 05:29 PM~14795842
> *There are some porn topics in offtopic section, i should make myself anonymous then nobody can see me while i check them nude chicks hno:
> *


Off topic is not for the faint of heart
If you get butt hurt easy don't go :roflmao:
Seeing murders
Illegal downloads 
Or random shot talking


----------



## BODINE

me and my wife got some paint done for my shop :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 17 2009, 07:32 PM~14798023
> *me and my wife got some paint done for my shop  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good BODINE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 17 2009, 10:36 PM~14798078
> *Looking good BODINE!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

THANX!!!

took 1 gallon for 3 walls ...gotta go get 2 more 

cuz i need 2 coats

bro gonna come help me me a day or 2 to help with air duct/vent...and floor


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:32 PM~14798801
> *THANX!!!
> 
> took 1 gallon for 3 walls ...gotta go get 2 more
> 
> cuz i need 2 coats
> 
> bro gonna come help me me a day or 2 to help with air duct/vent...and floor
> *





getter done foo.......................... i know your itchin to build somethin  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2009, 09:36 PM~14798849
> *getter done foo.......................... i know your itchin to build somethin   :biggrin:
> *


fuk yeah .....

i thought it would take lke a month ... then had $$$ problems :angry: 

wind up being like 3 months now  

i hope this weeked im gonna go buy few supplies and buy me a nice corner desk


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 12:46 AM~14765680
> *You guys need to make some time and check this out. It's real and it's going to happen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw
> *



wow that is some scary shit 

i am not really intelligent when it comes to politics 

but it makes me want to load up on guns like david koresh :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## Linc

so last night, was tired when i got home from working 2 jobs, totally forgot to take the face off my car deck, dropped the car on the ground, pulled my disconect, grabbed my wallet and keys, went in the house and went to bed....

got up this morning.... drivers door wide open! :0 













nothing taken or broken!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 18 2009, 10:54 AM~14802789
> *so last night, was tired when i got home from working 2 jobs, totally forgot to take the face off my car deck, dropped the car on the ground, pulled my disconect, grabbed my wallet and keys, went in the house and went to bed....
> 
> got up this morning....  drivers door wide open!  :0
> nothing taken or broken!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Damn, Ya'all got hoods up in Canada?

Glad nothing was taken tho.


----------



## phatras

lucky they didnt take that cd player ahe.. they probably wanted to stealthe car but coundnt figure out how to lift it ahe.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 18 2009, 09:54 AM~14802789
> *so last night, was tired when i got home from working 2 jobs, totally forgot to take the face off my car deck, dropped the car on the ground, pulled my disconect, grabbed my wallet and keys, went in the house and went to bed....
> 
> got up this morning....  drivers door wide open!  :0
> nothing taken or broken!!!  :cheesy:
> *



*PIC'S OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN ! *


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 18 2009, 10:57 AM~14804570
> *lucky they didnt take that cd player ahe.. they probably wanted to stealthe car but coundnt figure out how to lift it ahe.
> *


i have a disconect like a fork lift or tow truck, i pull the conect, and take it with me! the kids in my area trip when i come around so i think they thought they could hit the switch and play with the lifts! when nothing happened they probably got pissed and left the door open and walked away! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 18 2009, 03:06 PM~14805335
> *heres what i have built latly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






oh so ramdom **** off topic is your new build thread?



:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was just about to say that! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Jul 31 2009, 12:09 AM~14634424-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck u u cant take off topic where will i get my porn
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mcloven_@Jul 14 2009, 09:48 PM~14475622
> *sence noone looks at my topic ill post my builds here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 17 2009, 07:32 PM~14798023
> *me and my wife got some paint done for my shop  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good bro. Can't wait to have mine all done,


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2009, 12:26 PM~14805540
> *oh so ramdom **** off topic is your new build thread?
> :uh:
> *


no it is not u said build or get the fuck out so im showing u im building


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 18 2009, 12:58 PM~14805866
> *no it is not u said build or get the fuck out so im showing u im building
> *


post in your own thread then

:dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 18 2009, 01:58 PM~14805866
> *no it is not u said build or get the fuck out so im showing u im building
> *


what exactly were you TRYIN to accomplish here with this "build"


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 01:42 PM~14806937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS SWEET DAVE :yes: :thumbsup:  :wave: :tongue: 

BUT KEEP IT OFF OF HERE THEY JUST GOT ON MCLOVEN FOR POSTIN HIS PICS HERE :biggrin: SO POST IT ON UR TOPIC  FRICKER


CADDY LOOKS SICK BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


HEY DAVE ALIL TIP 4 U : PAINT OUTSIDE OF THE HEADLIGHTS BLACK ITLL GIVE IT A BETTER LOOK BRO


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 02:42 PM~14806937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this a minidreams plastic or twinn resin? looks good!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 18 2009, 04:50 PM~14807021
> *LOOKS SWEET DAVE  :yes:  :thumbsup:    :wave:  :tongue:
> 
> BUT KEEP IT OFF OF HERE THEY JUST GOT ON MCLOVEN FOR POSTIN HIS PICS HERE  :biggrin: SO POST IT ON UR TOPIC   FRICKER
> CADDY LOOKS SICK BRO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> HEY DAVE ALIL TIP 4 U : PAINT OUTSIDE OF THE HEADLIGHTS BLACK ITLL GIVE IT A BETTER LOOK BRO
> *



MY MODELS ARE WORTH LOOKING AT NO MATTER WHAT TOPIC ! THEY BASHED ON McHUGGIES CAUSE HE'S YOUCANTFADEME LITTLE BROTHER !

THE LENS ARE BLACK WASHED ! THEY JUST ARE REAL FAINT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 18 2009, 05:33 PM~14807570
> *is this a minidreams plastic or twinn resin?  looks good!
> *


THIS WAS THE RESIN COPY TWINN DID OFF OF BIGGS 4DR ! I JUST ADDED TO THE ROOF TO GIVE IT A DIFFERNT LOOK ! THE NEW 4DR WILL HAVE THE POLLOW ON THE REAR DOORS LIKE THIS !










OH AND I FOUND A PIC OF THE 4DR PANEL IN THE RAW IN THE CAR !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 04:44 PM~14807725
> *
> 
> OH  AND  I  FOUND  A PIC  OF THE  4DR  PANEL  IN  THE  RAW  IN  THE  CAR  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click - save :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 03:39 PM~14807674
> *MY  MODELS  ARE  WORTH  LOOKING  AT  NO MATTER  WHAT TOPIC  !    THEY  BASHED  ON  McHUGGIES  CAUSE  HE'S  YOUCANTFADEME  LITTLE  BROTHER  !
> 
> THE  LENS  ARE BLACK  WASHED  !  THEY  JUST  ARE  REAL  FAINT  !
> *


dont compare me to that crack head lol


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 02:39 PM~14807674
> *MY  MODELS  ARE  WORTH  LOOKING  AT  NO MATTER  WHAT TOPIC  !    THEY  BASHED  ON  McHUGGIES  CAUSE  HE'S  YOUCANTFADEME  LITTLE  BROTHER  !
> 
> THE  LENS  ARE BLACK  WASHED  !  THEY  JUST  ARE  REAL  FAINT  !
> *


no i was talkin along the edge of the lense n ur models r good to look at not worth :biggrin: 











































































jk dave


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 18 2009, 05:46 PM~14807750
> *dont  compare me to that crack head lol
> *


:uh: when you gonna leave LIL?


----------



## mcloven

im not leaving


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ok, when you gonna man up n stop making a fool out of yourself?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2009, 02:58 PM~14807891
> *ok, when you gonna man up n stop making a fool out of yourself?
> *


 :0


----------



## mcloven

when ever ur done being a hard ass


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 18 2009, 03:11 PM~14808069
> *when ever ur done being a hard ass
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven

i dont have time for these games and bull shit im gonna go build some thing


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 18 2009, 05:46 PM~14807750
> *dont  compare me to that crack head lol
> *



First of all the CRACK HEAD JOKES started off by me giving Steve shit , just fuckin around with him ! So you need to find something else to use if your trying to crack jokes about him ! I like giving Steve a hard time for fun and never really mean anything about what i post ! 

You are not funny ! You just ride in the shadows of the comments we post tring to be ! And if we are to keep this on topic and model related then your correct ! I should not compare you to Steve cause unlike you he has tried and put forth the effort to build better models ! We tell you what you need to do and you give a shit less ! Carl over the last 4 years of being on LIL you seem to be building worse ! I don't want to talk shit about anyone building but common ! The proof is in the post you give us ! 

I know little D be talking shit on you and he might also give Steve shit from time to time also but we know Steve personal and we mean it as jokes ! Have i gave you shit about tring to trade for diapers ? I try to stay away from what you post just cause your a pest once i answer a question or try to help , or when you want to trade you ask for some stupid shit in trade for junk ! 


So to compare you to CROSS EYED CRACKSNACK would be diss on him more then it would be on you ! SO shut the fuck up and go trash a useful kit you nasty diaper seeker pedo !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 18 2009, 03:58 PM~14805866
> *no it is not u said build or get the fuck out so im showing u im building
> *






good for you none the less, now stop sniffun glue and keep buildin  :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Mcloven, please try to be normal :uh: 
Don't try to be tough guy around here, no offence but you don't look so tough in these pictures you showed down here somewhere, the ones with those girls. I'm honest: I'm not tough guy either, just a skinnyass whiteboy, but I at least keep my mouth shut and I'm not try'in to act coolest guy in the world :uh: .

Thats why I didnt take you in my lowrider group build in other forum. Plus you should put more effort in your builds, model after model I see you doing same style: Only body painted and then putting everything together without payin attention to other details. No offence, I usually dont talk shit about other people's builds :uh:


----------



## BODINE

got this today :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2009, 08:58 PM~14809157
> *got this today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 18 2009, 05:58 PM~14809157
> *got this today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gets rid of spiders nicely


----------



## BODINE

bought a few things today


----------



## sdkid

thats funny, theres so much people talking shit. just to think that they think they are a tough guy talking shit behind the keyboard but in real life they are a different person. grow up and stop bitchin ladies!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

my son finially started school today !


----------



## BODINE

woo hoo ....big man


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 07:35 PM~14810463
> *my son  finially  started school  today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah my little ones started today too. One more that is almost 3 right now that still is around the house and rippin it apart.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Aug 18 2009, 05:22 PM~14808845-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mcloven, please try to be normal :uh:
> Don't try to be tough guy around here, no offence but you don't look so tough in these pictures you showed down here somewhere, the ones with those girls. I'm honest: I'm not tough guy either, just a skinnyass whiteboy, but I at least keep my mouth shut and I'm not try'in to act coolest guy in the world :uh: .
> 
> Thats why I didnt take you in my lowrider group build in other forum. Plus you should put more effort in your builds, model after model I see you doing same style: Only body painted and then putting everything together without payin attention to other details. No offence, I usually dont talk shit about other people's builds :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :burn: OUCH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 06:43 PM~14809757
> *thats funny, theres so much people talking shit. just to think that they  think they are a tough guy talking shit behind the keyboard but in real life they are a different person. grow up and stop bitchin ladies!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WOULDN'T GET IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS ONE IF I WERE YOU BRO.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 07:35 PM~14810463
> *my son  finially  started school  today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HOPE YOUR SON HAD A GREAT FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL! HE LOOKS EXCITED TO BE GOING.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 08:35 PM~14810463
> *my son  finially  started school  today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR IN FOR IT NOW DAVID, MY 4, 11, 12 YEARS OLDS STARTED 2 WEEKS AGO :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

my son :cheesy: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8vMewVVU48


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 08:35 PM~14810463
> *my son  finially  started school  today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FEELS GOOD TO SEE YOUR SON GO TO SCHOOL FOR THE FIRST TIME! :biggrin: 
I MEMBER MY LIL GIRLS FIRST DAY AT SCHOOL!! SHE WAS NERVUS AND READY TO MAKE NEW FRIENDS AND FIND HER CUSIN'S THEIR TOO :biggrin: CONGRATZ BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 08:29 PM~14811143
> *:burn: OUCH!!
> I WOULDN'T GET IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS ONE IF I WERE YOU BRO.
> I HOPE YOUR SON HAD A GREAT FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL! HE LOOKS EXCITED TO BE GOING.
> *


yeah smart idea. ima step out of it. i wouldnt want to be part of thier bitch fit.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 18 2009, 10:34 PM~14812010
> *yeah smart idea.  ima step out of it. i wouldnt want to be part of thier bitch fit.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Aug 18 2009, 03:46 PM~14807750-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont  compare me to that crack head lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck off little kid, never done crack in my fucking life. but at east im not asking for diapers.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 10:08 PM~14634407
> *some one send me diapers
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what size, ill send ya a box for free, theres a nurshing home down the block , im sure i could get ya some used ones to sniff , ya sick fucker....
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 11:25 PM~14447270
> *more up skirt pics please
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> find them yourself, its called google you dumb bitch.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 07:23 PM~14154978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin nerd.....



you lucky i cant find your famous off topic quote you sick fuck.... go burn a diecast , you aint no fucking builder, you a bullshitter...... your posts prove it....


----------



## CHR1S619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Aug 19 2009, 01:45 AM~14813264-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off little kid, never done crack in my fucking life. but at east im not asking for diapers.....
> what size, ill send ya a box for free, theres a nurshing home down the block , im sure i could get  ya some used ones to sniff , ya sick fucker....
> find them yourself, its called google you dumb bitch.
> fuckin nerd.....
> you lucky i cant find your famous off topic quote you sick fuck.... go burn a diecast , you aint no fucking builder, you a bullshitter...... your posts prove it....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: you mean this one?
> <!--QuoteBegin-mcloven_@Jul 31 2009, 10:37 PM~14643271
> *u got any pics of girls in diapers
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Man, there you guys go again pickin' on McHuggies. :angry: 





























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 10 2009, 08:23 PM~14154978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


think your cool takin pics with ugly chicks :dunno: 
:confusedasfuck: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2009, 11:57 PM~14813338
> *:roflmao: you mean this one?
> :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: sick sick fuck......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:
but yes indeed it is sick lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 04:35 PM~14810463
> *my son  finially  started school  today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my son had his first full day last week thursday.... the beginning of a whole new chapter in his life..... 

did u walk him to his class? the look on their face when they first enter the class is damn priceless...


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2009, 12:42 AM~14813539
> *my son had his first full day last week thursday.... the beginning of a whole new chapter in his life.....
> 
> did u walk him to his class? the look on their face when they first enter the class is damn priceless...
> *


DID, YOU CRY ? :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2009, 04:35 AM~14810463
> *my son  finially  started school  today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


School starts so early there? Here in Estonia all schools start in 1'st September.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha thats LATE lol


----------



## Linc

quick resin question, didnt want to start anouther topic for this,

i got a new resin hood from a buddy for my 69 imp wagon, but its a bit twisted, if i saok it in wark water, can i get it to go back to normal or will it stay the same?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 19 2009, 12:49 PM~14816387
> *quick resin question, didnt want to start anouther topic for this,
> 
> i got a new resin hood from a buddy for my 69 imp wagon, but its a bit twisted, if i saok it in wark water, can i get it to go back to normal or will it stay the same?
> *


Use HOT water and slowly and carefully twist it back into shape. Once it's straight, run it under cold water.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 19 2009, 12:49 PM~14816387
> *quick resin question, didnt want to start anouther topic for this,
> 
> i got a new resin hood from a buddy for my 69 imp wagon, but its a bit twisted, if i saok it in wark water, can i get it to go back to normal or will it stay the same?
> *


Have taped it to the body , run it under hot water and then set it in the freezer !! 

Aloso if you got the skill and time ! you can use a candle to heat it up and twist it out !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I need some in put help to create a new custom title ! 

Take the name *MALIBU* and twist it up with *REGAL * ! 

the only name i can see is * MALGAL *! But i want cooler name then that LOL !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2009, 01:29 PM~14816820
> *I   need   some  in  put    help  to  create  a   new  custom   title  !
> 
> Take  the   name   MALIBU and  twist   it   up   with  REGAL  !
> 
> the  only  name  i  can  see  is   MALGAL !  But   i   want  cooler  name  then   that  LOL !
> *


REGALIBU???????????? Pronounced RE-GAL-IBU.


----------



## mcloven

maligal


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 19 2009, 01:36 PM~14816894
> *REGALIBU???????????? Pronounced RE-GAL-IBU.
> *



I AM GOING TO GO WITH THE NAME *REGMIABO!*


----------



## ShowRodFreak

LA BUG
LI-BUG
LI-REGAL
LIMA BUG
LAB-LAG
LAGER- 
LAM-LAGER - REGAL spelled back wards
ALI-LAGER
U.B. LA REGAL


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2009, 01:10 PM~14817272
> *I  AM  GOING  TO  GO  WITH  THE NAME  REGMIABO!
> *



Theres no O in malibu ??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2009, 02:12 PM~14817293
> *Theres no O in malibu ??
> *



IT DIDN'T LOOK RIGHT WITH AN U ON THE END SO I CHOOSE O !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

BLUE MIGRA
LA MIGRA - THIS IS THE ONE


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2009, 12:15 PM~14817325
> *BLUE MIGRA
> LA MIGRA   -  THIS IS THE ONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X3!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 19 2009, 01:17 PM~14817346
> *:biggrin:
> *


MALIBU REGAL

LA - MIGRA


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2009, 12:22 PM~14817403
> *MALIBU REGAL
> 
> LA - MIGRA
> *


  I know. i ment to say. I LIKE that one too. LOL


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 19 2009, 01:30 PM~14817518
> *  I know. i ment to say. I LIKE that one too. LOL
> *


loL actually it was for Mini to see the letters. my bad


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2009, 02:22 PM~14817403
> *MALIBU REGAL
> 
> LA - MIGRA
> *



THATS A GOOD ONE ! I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT AT ALL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THIS IS WHAT I WANTED THE NAME FOR !

*REGMIABO !*










PART MALIBU/ ELCO AND PART REGAL ! KIND OF A WITH IF, OR MAYBE AN OVER SEA'S PRODUCTION CAR LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 07:33 PM~14808369
> *First  of  all  the  CRACK  HEAD    JOKES  started  off  by  me  giving  Steve  shit  ,  just  fuckin around  with him !  So  you  need  to  find  something  else  to  use  if  your  trying to  crack  jokes  about  him  !  I  like  giving  Steve  a hard  time  for  fun  and  never  really  mean  anything  about  what  i  post !
> 
> You are  not  funny !  You  just  ride  in  the  shadows  of  the  comments  we  post  tring to  be  !  And  if  we  are  to  keep  this  on topic  and  model related  then  your  correct  !  I  should  not  compare  you  to  Steve  cause  unlike you  he  has  tried  and  put  forth the  effort  to  build  better  models  !  We  tell you  what  you  need to  do  and  you  give  a  shit  less !  Carl over the  last  4  years  of  being  on  LIL  you  seem  to  be  building  worse  !  I  don't  want to  talk  shit  about  anyone  building  but  common  !  The  proof  is  in  the  post  you  give  us  !
> 
> I  know  little  D  be  talking  shit  on  you  and  he  might  also  give  Steve  shit  from  time to  time  also  but  we  know  Steve  personal  and  we  mean  it  as  jokes  !  Have  i  gave  you  shit  about  tring to  trade  for  diapers  ?  I  try  to  stay  away  from  what  you  post  just  cause  your  a pest  once  i  answer  a  question  or  try  to  help  ,  or  when  you  want  to  trade  you  ask  for  some  stupid  shit  in  trade  for  junk !
> So  to  compare  you  to    CROSS EYED  CRACKSNACK  would  be  diss  on  him  more  then  it  would  be  on  you  !  SO  shut the fuck  up  and  go  trash  a  useful  kit  you  nasty  diaper  seeker  pedo  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## lb808

Wifey ,just got her Nikon D60. digi cam. with all the bells and whistles. Anybody have any feedback on this THING? She wants to do some photography/ side business thing.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 21 2009, 02:12 AM~14836136
> *Wifey ,just got her Nikon D60. digi cam. with all the bells and whistles. Anybody have any feedback on this THING? She wants to do some  photography/ side business thing.
> *


is that a DSLR?

I just picked up a Canon Rebel XSI..... thing is rediculous!!
my dads 63 acadian beaumont sport deluxe








buddys SS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 21 2009, 03:12 AM~14836136
> *Wifey ,just got her Nikon D60. digi cam. with all the bells and whistles. Anybody have any feedback on this THING? She wants to do some  photography/ side business thing.
> *



My wife had a D60, she liked it a lot. She really had no bad experience with that camera. She upgraded to a D700, that camera is just ridiculous and it should be for the price she paid for it.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2009, 09:31 AM~14836735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL @ Mini and his Seasame Street pix.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Aug 21 2009, 01:12 AM~14836136
> *Wifey ,just got her Nikon D60. digi cam. with all the bells and whistles. Anybody have any feedback on this THING? She wants to do some  photography/ side business thing.
> *


bad ass camera, if you picked it up for less than 500, concider yourself lucky....


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 21 2009, 02:15 AM~14836236
> *is that a DSLR?
> 
> I just picked up a Canon Rebel XSI..... thing is rediculous!!
> my dads 63 acadian beaumont sport deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddys SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES its the D-SLR.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 08:09 AM~14837321
> *bad ass camera, if you picked it up for less than 500, concider yourself lucky....
> *


Actually she got a whole package deal. Came with an extra lense and all kinds of other shit. She paid almost $900 all together.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Aug 21 2009, 06:42 AM~14836785
> *My wife had a D60, she liked it a lot. She really had no bad experience with that camera. She upgraded to a D700, that camera is just ridiculous and it should be for the price she paid for it.
> *


Yeah, she got a good deal. As far as I priced everything seperate. She got a package deal and paid almost $900 for everything.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 21 2009, 10:01 AM~14837265
> *LOL @ Mini and his Seasame Street pix.
> *



What pic you talkin about ? I got the pic i posted off your profile !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2009, 04:05 PM~14841129
> *What  pic  you  talkin  about  ?    I  got the  pic  i  posted  off your  profile  !
> *


I just went and check and your scared fagget ass removed it LOL ! LOL ! WHO's a bitch now LOL !


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2009, 05:07 PM~14841141
> *I  just  went  and  check  and  your  scared  fagget  ass  removed  it  LOL !  LOL !  WHO's  a  bitch  now  LOL !
> *


Mini Hard Dick-I don't know where you got that from but it's got me fuckin' freaked out!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 21 2009, 06:11 PM~14842333
> *Mini Hard Dick-I don't know where you got that from but it's got me fuckin' freaked out!
> *


I clicked on your name ! It brings up your profile and the picture was there !


----------



## mcloven

heres a car hauler im working on any comments or feedback welcome 
scratch built tire rack


----------



## [email protected]

heres some feed back, eat shit, but 1st post that garbage in your own build thread


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2009, 07:21 PM~14842720
> *heres some feed back, eat shit, but 1st post that garbage in your own build thread
> *


I couldn't have said it better myself. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 04:56 PM~14842683
> *heres a car hauler im working on any comments or feedback welcome
> scratch built tire rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
* 

comments....

you are a douchebag cocksucker who thinks his shit dont stink.you get worse with every build you do . 

feedback ..... 


way to ruin a hard to find and rather expensive camper kit dumbass...... did you melt the front of it??? :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

p.s.


chingon68mex wants his fucking avi back allready :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 08:15 PM~14842844
> [/i] [/u]
> 
> comments....
> 
> you are a douchebag cocksucker who thinks his shit dont stink.you get worse with every build you do .
> 
> feedback .....
> way to ruin a hard to find and rather expensive camper kit dumbass......  did you melt the front of it??? :uh:
> [/b]


I was thinkin the same thing, but decided not to say anything.


----------



## mcloven

hard to find ya rite ur just mad cause no one wil sell just the camper from the kit


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 06:16 PM~14842846
> *p.s.
> chingon68mex wants his fucking avi back allready :uh:
> *


who the fuck is that


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 06:18 PM~14842863
> *hard to find ya rite ur just  mad cause no one wil sell just the camper from the kit
> *


 speak of what you know , boy. the homies here are more than willing to help a BUILDER who is willing to not only listen to the teachings , but actually apply them in thier builds. you are a fucknugget.....
*owning of the month.....  



in 5







4









3







2







1

.........................

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC15401.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 06:20 PM~14842871
> *who the fuck is that
> *


where you got your avi.... :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 08:25 PM~14842894
> *speak of what you know , boy. the homies here are more than willing to help a BUILDER  wou is willing to not only listen to the teachings , but actuallyapply them in theier builds. you are a fucknugget.....
> BURN</span> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## mcloven

damn it


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 06:28 PM~14842930
> *damn it
> *


 i warned you....... dont fuck with me..... and the one on the right is a actual open road camper with the correct 69 chev cab and bumper......


----------



## youcantfademe

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: youcantfademe, Ohio Chad


i see ghosts..... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

***notice:he changed his avi! :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 21 2009, 06:35 PM~14842968
> ****notice:he changed his avi! :0
> *


----------



## mcloven

yes i did and where did u get the corect camper and the corect 69 chevy


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 09:34 PM~14842963
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: youcantfademe, Ohio Chad
> i see ghosts.....  :0
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 06:40 PM~14843006
> *yes i did  and where did u get the corect camper and the corect 69 chevy
> *


ebay , i restored it a few years ago.....


----------



## mcloven

looks good


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2009, 06:44 PM~14843031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i wasn't on here ! i had to change the oil in the grand am and in the entourage !That was the first oil change on the new van ! I have to build the damn filter on this thing ! It set on top the block next to the throttle body !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 06:56 PM~14842683
> *heres a car hauler im working on any comments or feedback welcome
> scratch built tire rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not only did he waste the camper kit ,but the floor is also trashed from the galixie 5th wheel kit or an amt stockcar trailer none the less worthless now ! The camper needs to be moved forward, the tire rack sides are to tall , the car needs to be moved forward on the trailer , and besides that * YOU BUILT IT THEN PAINTED IT ! *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 08:25 PM~14842894
> *speak of what you know , boy. the homies here are more than willing to help a BUILDER  who is willing to not only listen to the teachings , but actually apply them in thier builds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/size][/color][/u][/i]*
> [/b]


*Bring them over next week i got an idea ! *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2009, 08:31 PM~14843417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i built one like that but then it got fat :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 21 2009, 08:37 PM~14843476
> *i built one like that but then it got fat :uh: :biggrin:
> *


WE ALL DID! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 PM~14843417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you !!!! MARINATE ! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2009, 07:32 PM~14843426
> *Bring  them  over  next  week  i  got  an  idea  !
> *


and that is????


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 10:38 PM~14844005
> *and that is????
> *


Bring em over and you'll find out fool.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 21 2009, 09:34 PM~14844595
> *Bring em over and you'll find out fool.
> *


 :0


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 21 2009, 09:34 PM~14844595
> *Bring em over and you'll find out fool.
> *


I'll bring something too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2009, 07:32 PM~14843426
> *Bring  them  over  next  week  i  got  an  idea  !
> *


besides i didnt get the pm with directions and number to the bat cave yet.......


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2009, 11:29 AM~14816820
> *I  need  some  in  put    help  to  create  a  new  custom  title  !
> 
> Take  the  name  MALIBU and  twist  it  up  with  REGAL  !
> 
> the  only  name  i  can  see  is   MALGAL !  But  i  want  cooler  name  then  that  LOL !
> *


 I am thinkin RE-GAL-ABU..but then I am thinking
why?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2009, 05:00 PM~14808646
> *good for you none the less, now stop sniffun glue and keep buildin   :biggrin:
> *


 I am not in this..butt that was funny.


----------



## Ohio Chad

HERE WE GO CLEVELAND!!!! HERE WE GO!!!! WOOF, WOOF!!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 22 2009, 04:33 PM~14849380
> *HERE WE GO CLEVELAND!!!!  HERE WE GO!!!!  WOOF, WOOF!!!!
> *


congrats on the preseason win against the worst team in the NFL :uh:


----------



## Ohio Chad

Hey a wins a win bro!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 22 2009, 06:50 PM~14850123
> *Hey a wins a win bro!
> *


Come september the real teams show up. This season will be interesting.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 22 2009, 10:46 PM~14850585
> *Come september the real teams show up. This season will be interesting.
> *


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14852082
> *
> *


hey hey....keep those steelers away damnit!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 22 2009, 11:52 PM~14852082
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

Gott get my cam back from my brother 

Some reason can't upload to phitobucket from my phone now

In my room got a/c in and wood floor in


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## EVIL C

today at a carshow


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2009, 05:23 PM~14855496
> *Gott get my cam back from my brother
> 
> Some reason can't upload to phitobucket from my phone now
> 
> In my room got a/c in and wood floor in
> *






getter done foo :biggrin: 


and photobucket is fuggin gay anymore, i dont have an option for the old uploader anymore, and it keeps tellin me to upgrade to pro!

i dont wanna pay for no pro !


----------



## EVIL C

more pics


----------



## EVIL C

and some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

dam all those cars are badass especially the impala and the regal. the ugly cadilac killed it though.


----------



## eastside1989

Nice pic's Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 23 2009, 04:31 PM~14855556
> *getter done foo :biggrin:
> and photobucket is fuggin gay anymore, i dont have an option for the old uploader anymore, and it keeps tellin me to upgrade to pro!
> 
> i dont wanna pay for no pro !
> *


same here, but quay i can still do it from my phone, but when i did it today it made a new album called "Mobile Uploads",, check ur pb to see if its there.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2009, 05:22 PM~14856205
> *same here, but quay i can still do it from my phone, but when i did it today it made a new album called "Mobile Uploads",, check ur pb to see if its there.
> *


just found that out :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

kids at beech today


----------



## BODINE

another brighter pic


----------



## EVIL C

Another show


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 12 2009, 10:18 PM~14754026-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go guy's.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bogyoke_@Aug 15 2009, 06:04 PM~14780156
> *Airfix
> AFX-AN1102
> Wallace and Gromit
> Anti-Pesto Van
> 1958 Austin A35
> 1:12
> *



ok, then, I'll post the next one...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 24 2009, 09:39 PM~14870882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, then, I'll post the next one...
> *


sorry none of those.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 24 2009, 09:51 PM~14871028
> *sorry none of those.
> *


hey, i know you kinda. i bought that chevy silverado in my build thread from you on ebay. lol, i just noticed that when i saw the link.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 24 2009, 09:57 PM~14871113
> *hey, i know you kinda. i bought that chevy silverado in my build thread from you on ebay. lol, i just noticed that when i saw the link.
> *


Thanks for the support lil homie.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 24 2009, 10:05 PM~14871213
> *Thanks for the support lil homie.
> *


lol, i like alot of the models you got :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Aug 24 2009, 10:09 PM~14871280
> *lol,  i like alot of the models you got :biggrin:
> *


All we have posted is 1,900 items but we got well over 10,000 items it's just a job in it's self to post everything. You got to check it out in person to really see the whole wearhouse. :biggrin: some of the homies have been there.


----------



## bigbearlocos

*mini v-8's, I want one!!!*


----------



## youcantfademe

bad ass , i wonder what they cost....


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know wat issue of lowrider mag does irsh bru and car of many colors is in need info :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 25 2009, 08:17 AM~14871963
> *mini v-8's,  I want one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea they are really cool, there are lots of videos about different scale-V8's. Mostly 1/6 size.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 24 2009, 08:51 PM~14871028
> *sorry none of those.
> *


Dang!


----------



## Kirby

Does anyone have a 1:24 jada diecast 55' pick up truck? I'm needing someone to measure the door for me. Height and width. Thanks...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 25 2009, 11:27 PM~14883588
> *Does anyone have a 1:24 jada diecast 55' pick up truck? I'm needing someone to measure the door for me. Height and width. Thanks...
> *


I have the tow truck. Will that work?


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 12:35 AM~14883629
> *I have the tow truck. Will that work?
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 25 2009, 11:36 PM~14883634
> *Yes sir.
> *


I sent you a few pics dog.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 24 2009, 10:35 PM~14872135
> *does anybody know wat issue of lowrider mag does irsh bru and car of many colors is in need info  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

time to start moving in


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2009, 06:40 PM~14891362
> *time to start moving in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dawg nice fuckin model room! :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2009, 09:40 PM~14891362
> *time to start moving in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Bodine. Now you just need to start filling it up.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2009, 08:40 PM~14891362
> *time to start moving in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you did a real nice job on it man . looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 26 2009, 07:49 PM~14891450
> *Looks good Bodine. Now you just need to start filling it up.
> *


gonna start tomorrow ....work 6am-3pm ...so gotta get to bed :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14891450
> *Looks good Bodine. Now you just need to start filling it up.
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2009, 06:40 PM~14891362
> *time to start moving in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Room came out nice brother. :biggrin: I have to put tile in mine cause of all the shit we might spill on it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:30 PM~14894016
> *Room came out nice brother.  :biggrin: I have to put tile in mine cause of all the shit we might spill on it.
> *


Thanx everyone

I know floor will get messed up little by little but only spent like 140.00 for floor


----------



## Siim123

Very nice room Bodine  . I hate my room :angry: no place to stock shit and to display model cars.






:0 :0 :yes: 
http://www.layitlow.com/cgi-bin/showpic/sh...ye1_600x398.jpg


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2009, 09:40 PM~14891362
> *time to start moving in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






looks like somethin out of a mental hospitol :biggrin: 

























j/k foo, now get some shelves in there and some plastic, and get back to work :biggrin: 


shit looks real good man, buildin in style with them hard wood floors huh :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 27 2009, 09:22 PM~14902481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





awww sheeeeit! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 05:45 AM~14895526
> *looks like somethin out of a mental hospitol  :biggrin: j/k foo, now get some shelves in there and some plastic, and get back to work :biggrin:
> shit looks real good man, buildin in style with them hard wood floors huh :biggrin:
> *


Thats his time out room. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14903456
> *Thats his time out room. :biggrin:
> *


my sounds for the room ... old schoole bose


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14903456
> *Thats his time out room. :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Wasn't sure where i should post this so i will post here and in the wanted adds. this is some stuff that i want to get rid of. im not selling it i would like to trade. im not looking for anything in particular make me any offer just pm me......Thanks and sorry if i didnt post this in the right place........










th*ese are on hold for tonzofun*
















*Chris619 got these!!!!*








*Mini got these!!!!*








* these are on hold for tonzofun*
























*i have the tires for these as well....*
























*not sure if i have the tires for these wheels but ill look........*
*Chris got these as well!!!!*
























*unopend kit*
*these are on hold for tonzofun*









Thanks in advance for looking


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 28 2009, 04:21 AM~14906541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would like these !


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2009, 06:49 AM~14907244
> *i  would  like  these  !
> *


pm me your addy again brother!!!!


----------



## mcloven

what u want for these pm me


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 28 2009, 05:21 AM~14906541
> *Wasn't sure where i should post this so i will post here and in the wanted adds. this is some stuff that i want to get rid of. im not selling it i would like to trade. im not looking for anything in particular make me any offer just pm me......Thanks and sorry if i didnt post this in the right place........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the tires for these as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if i have the tires for these wheels but ill look........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unopend kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for looking
> *


pm sent


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14910078
> *what u want for these pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry bro chris 619 got those already


----------



## mcloven

ok


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 28 2009, 02:21 AM~14906541
> *Wasn't sure where i should post this so i will post here and in the wanted adds. this is some stuff that i want to get rid of. im not selling it i would like to trade. im not looking for anything in particular make me any offer just pm me......Thanks and sorry if i didnt post this in the right place........
> 
> 
> gone to tonzofun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris619 got these!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini got these!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gone to tonzofun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if i have the tires for these wheels but ill look........
> Chris got these as well!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unopend kit
> gone to tonzofun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for looking
> *


still got these available
































*i have the tires for these as well....*
























*not sure if i have the tires for these wheels but ill look........*

















thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 27 2009, 05:22 PM~14902481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really looking nice in there


----------



## tunzafun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBLdJYvizQo \ :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm5_exEftNc


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm5_exEftNc


----------



## Ohio Chad

As always:

HERE WE GO CLEVELAND, HERE WE GO!!!! *WOOF, WOOF*


----------



## regalistic

at work we did a bunch of graphics for a racing team called Doran Racing for a Daytona prototype race in Montreal today. the big deal with this was that it was being driven by nascars Carl Edwards and Marcos Ambros. Well, long story short Carl Edwards wrecked it on the recon lap befor the race even began......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 29 2009, 08:53 PM~14922310
> *at work we did a bunch of graphics for a racing team called Doran Racing for a Daytona prototype race in Montreal today. the big deal with this was that it was being driven by nascars Carl Edwards and Marcos Ambros. Well, long story short Carl Edwards wrecked it on the recon lap befor the race even began......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he makes my city look bad with that.


----------



## DEUCES76

were can i buy i good saw blade for my dremal


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 08:38 PM~14923111
> *were can i buy i good saw blade for my dremal
> *


You need to go to a medical suppliy store, not just the regular one but one with all the surgical shit and get a dimond tip bone saw blade. I got both size's. They have lasted me forever with all the cutting I do.


----------



## DEUCES76

i dont know if they have any stores like that up here


----------



## DEUCES76

biggs away u can get me one of those blades and ill pay u for it


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 09:23 PM~14923487
> *biggs away u can get me one of those blades and ill pay u for it
> *


I will be going back in a week or two, I will get you one.


----------



## Ohio Chad

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Someone lit a fire underneath my boy's asses last night. GO BROWNS!!!!

Tennessee 17 
*Cleveland 23 *
Final Box Score


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 30 2009, 12:36 PM~14925980
> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  Someone lit a fire underneath my boy's asses last night.  GO BROWNS!!!!
> 
> Tennessee 17
> Cleveland 23
> Final Box Score
> *






:uh: dude its the PRE-SEASON  not the 1st round of the playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 30 2009, 03:53 AM~14922310
> *at work we did a bunch of graphics for a racing team called Doran Racing for a Daytona prototype race in Montreal today. the big deal with this was that it was being driven by nascars Carl Edwards and Marcos Ambros. Well, long story short Carl Edwards wrecked it on the recon lap befor the race even began......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 29 2009, 08:53 PM~14922310
> *at work we did a bunch of graphics for a racing team called Doran Racing for a Daytona prototype race in Montreal today. the big deal with this was that it was being driven by nascars Carl Edwards and Marcos Ambros. Well, long story short Carl Edwards wrecked it on the recon lap befor the race even began......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that sucks. after all the work you guys did he goes out and tears it up on the 1st lap . probably from goin out on cold tires .


----------



## Siim123

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and *6 Anonymous Users)*
5 Members: Aces'N'Eights, Big Nate PE#1, phatras, rossi75, 85 biarittz

I have some ninjas with me!


----------



## Siim123

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Big Nate PE#1, 85 biarittz, mats36, Aces'N'Eights, phatras
HAHAA, how are my fellow ninjas doin?


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2009, 01:01 PM~14926100
> *:uh:  dude its the PRE-SEASON   not the 1st round of the playoffs :biggrin:
> *


I know but we were 0-4 last year during preseason. Speaking of playoffs I have a feeling we'll be seeing you there.


----------



## BODINE

pic my son drew this


----------



## Siim123

Tell him he did good job! :thumbsup: I've tried drawing stuff like that but I dont have that good imagination.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 30 2009, 06:11 PM~14927813
> *I know but we were 0-4 last year during preseason.  Speaking of playoffs I have a feeling we'll be seeing you there.
> *






watch what you wish for :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2009, 08:27 PM~14928651
> *watch what you wish for :biggrin:
> *


We ain't scarrred!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Anybody have this kit or ever seen one built?If so....is it static or can you make it look stock?I dont mean build it stock but put all that stuff up and make it look stock?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Knight-Rider-K-I-T-T-S...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## BODINE

gonna finish this up 1st


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 31 2009, 10:21 PM~14941373
> *gonna finish this up 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






did you ever finish that gold caddy?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14941488
> *did you ever finish that gold caddy?
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 30 2009, 04:20 PM~14927495
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Big Nate PE#1, 85 biarittz, mats36, Aces'N'Eights, phatras
> HAHAA, how are my fellow ninjas doin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
0 Members: 

:0


----------



## urjustamemory

Its official, I lost all motivation to build. I open up a kit, look at the parts and just think nope not going to happen then I put it back on the shelf.


----------



## raystrey

Anyone have any feedback on The University Of Phoenix online program??? Good or bad?

looking at taking some online courses and have heard about that school but did not find much feedback about it online.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 1 2009, 01:51 PM~14949199
> *Anyone have any feedback on The University Of Phoenix online program??? Good or bad?
> 
> looking at taking some online courses and have heard about that school but did not find much feedback about it online.
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize: most online stuff isnt recoginized by most real colleges and trade schools.....


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 1 2009, 01:53 PM~14949210
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize: most online stuff isnt recoginized by most real colleges and trade schools.....
> *


bummer. job offered to pay up to 80% of cost (tuition etc) but don't have a visa so I am limited to online shit.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 1 2009, 03:51 PM~14949199
> *Anyone have any feedback on The University Of Phoenix online program??? Good or bad?
> 
> looking at taking some online courses and have heard about that school but did not find much feedback about it online.
> *


I heard it was good.
I enrolled in our local community college and they have courses that I can do online. you could try something like that in your area. depending on what you want to study.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 1 2009, 02:51 PM~14949199
> *Anyone have any feedback on The University Of Phoenix online program??? Good or bad?
> 
> looking at taking some online courses and have heard about that school but did not find much feedback about it online.
> *



There jerks.. I started the program years ago.. Was about half way through the first class when my girls brother was killed by a DD.. I called the school to let them know That I would not be able to do class stuff for a few days. They said that I could not take time off for the funeral or to take care of my family. They said suck it up and finish the class and if i missed any work I would be failed. Pretty crappy thing to do if ya ask me..


On a cheery note.. Been a damn good week here for wheels... YUMMMMM..








NONE ARE FOR SALE.. with these wheels I now need to add a second shelf for my wheel stash..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 1 2009, 04:53 PM~14949210
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize: most online stuff isnt recoginized by most real colleges and trade schools.....
> *




how do you figure that? do you have an online degree? and was told that? or did you just figure that out yourself?

i think its worth a shot, they wouldnt have online degrees,if they were looked at differently then a standard degree............ but thats just my .02 tho.

and i thought that if you were to complete a online course, you would get the same degree anyone else would that went to school.
im sure it doesnt state on the degree you receive (online grad)

think about it, no matter what, your bettering yourself!


----------



## Linc

most of the schools these days have computers and do their shit online also!!! the teacher is there to assist you if need be not to actualy teach!!


----------



## mcloven

hey rick what type of wheels are the ones rite next to mine\


----------



## phatras

there aoshima cerberus 18s 

Here they are on a build Use the 18s with the kit tires..


----------



## [email protected]

rick wanna sell the top 2 sets :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2009, 03:51 PM~14949879
> *rick wanna sell the top 2 sets :biggrin:
> *


Where the hell is my brake fluid.. Pepto pink Donk here I come... LMAO..


----------



## mcloven

cool ill have to get me some


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 1 2009, 05:53 PM~14949897
> *Where the hell is my brake fluid.. Pepto pink Donk here I come... LMAO..
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2009, 02:12 PM~14949435
> *how do you figure that? do you have an online degree? and was told that? or did you just figure that out yourself?
> 
> i think its worth a shot, they wouldnt have online degrees,if they were looked at differently then a standard degree............ but thats just my .02 tho.
> 
> and i thought that if you were to complete a online course, you would get the same degree anyone else would that went to school.
> im sure it doesnt state on the degree you receive (online grad)
> 
> think about it, no matter what, your bettering yourself!
> *


well to enroll in community college here, which is subsidized by the STATE , any credits earned in the degree mills are inadmissable for concideration for credits earnerd.  reason being , in a classroom setting , there is control over the courses. online , any jimbo-bob could be doing the tests for you.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 1 2009, 01:51 PM~14949199
> *Anyone have any feedback on The University Of Phoenix online program??? Good or bad?
> 
> looking at taking some online courses and have heard about that school but did not find much feedback about it online.
> *


My wife has a Master's through U of P, but she didn't do anything online. As long as the degree is the same as people taking classwork, take a shot. Ask them. I would think since U of P is more of an actual school than a lot of those bullshit schools you get spam for.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 1 2009, 09:54 PM~14953366
> *My wife has a Master's through U of P, but she didn't do anything online.  As long as the degree is the same as people taking classwork, take a shot.  Ask them.  I would think since U of P is more of an actual school than a lot of those bullshit schools you get spam for.
> *


I dont know much about the place but if it is a real university then I would think the online degree would be the same. it would be worth asking just to make sure.
but trust me online classes are just as hard !!!!!!!!

oh and youcantfademe
yes you could probably fake your way through a online degree but the one I am in is offered through the community college and for me at 80 dollars a credit hour and each class for me is like 3 credit hours and I will be taking like 10 classes you guys do the math. it aint cheap. why would you want to fake it ???
1 it would cost lots of money and 2 you could never get a job in the field cause you wouldn't know anything and would get fired the first day. pointless .
its just my 2 cents. not attacking you homie


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 1 2009, 01:51 PM~14949199
> *Anyone have any feedback on The University Of Phoenix online program??? Good or bad?
> 
> looking at taking some online courses and have heard about that school but did not find much feedback about it online.
> *


I have been enrolled in college through UOP for 3 years now. I received my associates through Axia college UOP and now am 7 courses away from my bachelors degree with UOP. It is expensive but worth it. If you are getting any sort of financial aid or assistance it will help out alot. As for the degree not holding up in major colleges or jobs.....that was something of the past for online colleges. Years ago there were many colleges online that were not actually full blown colleges. UOP is one. As soon as I got my Associates I copied it and sent it into corporate at work. THe recognize is when promotion to a corporate level comes around and I have been there long enough. UOP credits are just like on campus college credit like ASU and USC. Some credits will transfer along with you and other may not. I am only one person, but I recommended an accountant to UOP and she loves it too. I say go for it!!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 1 2009, 03:49 PM~14950414
> *well to enroll in community college here, which is subsidized by the STATE , any credits earned in the degree mills are inadmissable for concideration for credits earnerd.   reason being , in  a classroom setting , there is control over the courses. online , any jimbo-bob could be doing the tests for you.
> *


Online college is not really about tests with UOP. There is a ton of papers and assignments. Team projects are another one too. It forces the student to be online and on UOP for at least 5 of the 7 days to do a little work. I am on about 4 days a week or more depending on the work load. I have also heard stories of retards going in and taking a test for a friend on a campus class as well. It can happen anywhere especially when a college has a ton of students in one class and the instructors never really have any sort of personal relation with the student. Community college is always different then main colleges. It is just as easy to cheat your way through main campus college as it is online.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 1 2009, 06:09 PM~14952796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this part of the, "Guess the random part game"?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 2 2009, 06:07 PM~14962866
> *Is this part of the, "Guess the random part game"?
> *


nope just random model pic :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

For all of you TN, Ohio, And KY guys.. The next show we will be at..
Country Boy Modelers
Saturday Sept 19 2009
Dry Ridge Outlet Mall
1100 Fashion Rd
Dry Ridge KY

Its there first show but from the sounds of it its going to be a great one. So if your around the area try and make it. Shows in the area have been dying down so get out and support the ones ya can..


----------



## grimreaper69

Didn't want to start a new topic for this so I figured I'd post it here. I lost everything in a fire this past Sunday. We all got out okay, but everything was a total loss. I will be out of building for a while til I can get a few kits. I had packages going out to mademan, importmadness and mclovin, those were in my car so they will be going out on Tuesday. Thanks to the local community I have gotten into a new place, got a little bit of furniture, and thanks to my local Rent-A-Center I have a new laptop, so I will still frequent the site from time to time. I'm hoping to get a few kits in the next couple weeks so I can get back to building.


----------



## Guest

Man sorry to here about what happened. Glad everyone is safe. Send me your addy I'll get you out a couple of kits.


----------



## grimreaper69

There was a small gas leak in the furnace. If it hadn't happened when it did they said it would've been a lot worse than it was. Meaning it would've most likely been an explosion. PM sent.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 3 2009, 01:19 PM~14971465
> *Didn't want to start a new topic for this so I figured I'd post it here. I lost everything in a fire this past Sunday. We all got out okay, but everything was a total loss. I will be out of building for a while til I can get a few kits. I had packages going out to mademan, importmadness and mclovin, those were in my car so they will be going out on Tuesday. Thanks to the local community I have gotten into a new place, got a little bit of furniture, and thanks to my local Rent-A-Center I have a new laptop, so I will still frequent the site from time to time. I'm hoping to get a few kits in the next couple weeks so I can get back to building.
> *


What kind of kits you lookin for dawg?? I am bout to put everything into storage and take my time on two kits in a month. I am slowin down alot so I can afford to send a couple your way. Give me some sort of an idea on what you want and I will look for a couple to send out. Dont say no either!!!!!  :biggrin: . Modelers stick together homie and this would be the least I can do. A couple kits n your addy homie!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 3 2009, 01:19 PM~14971465
> *Didn't want to start a new topic for this so I figured I'd post it here. I lost everything in a fire this past Sunday. We all got out okay, but everything was a total loss. I will be out of building for a while til I can get a few kits. I had packages going out to mademan, importmadness and mclovin, those were in my car so they will be going out on Tuesday. Thanks to the local community I have gotten into a new place, got a little bit of furniture, and thanks to my local Rent-A-Center I have a new laptop, so I will still frequent the site from time to time. I'm hoping to get a few kits in the next couple weeks so I can get back to building.
> *


Damn, that sucks! Sorry to hear that bro. Hope all goes well!
Hit me up too bro, I'll hook you up with some kits.


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Things can only get better from here. Thanks to everyone hooking it up to keep me in the game.


----------



## mcloven

damn that sucks can any thing be saved


----------



## grimreaper69

No Carl, everything was a total loss.


----------



## mcloven

damn sorry to hear that ur in my prayers


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 3 2009, 04:19 PM~14971465
> *Didn't want to start a new topic for this so I figured I'd post it here. I lost everything in a fire this past Sunday. We all got out okay, but everything was a total loss. I will be out of building for a while til I can get a few kits. I had packages going out to mademan, importmadness and mclovin, those were in my car so they will be going out on Tuesday. Thanks to the local community I have gotten into a new place, got a little bit of furniture, and thanks to my local Rent-A-Center I have a new laptop, so I will still frequent the site from time to time. I'm hoping to get a few kits in the next couple weeks so I can get back to building.
> *






DAMN brother! if there is anything i can do, just let me know  


and keep your head up man, it can only get better from here


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 3 2009, 05:25 PM~14972806
> *DAMN brother! if there is anything i can do, just let me know
> and keep your head up man, it can only get better from here
> *


That's exactly how I look at it. Things have been going pretty good since. So we'll see what the next week brings. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 3 2009, 04:26 PM~14971553
> *There was a small gas leak in the furnace. If it hadn't happened when it did they said it would've been a lot worse than it was. Meaning it would've most likely been an explosion. PM sent.
> *


damn bro sorry to hear about this... this happened across the street from my dads a few years back. but that house literally did explode. only thing left was the foundation, thankful that family was gone to church.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

FINALLY I CAN GET BACK TO THE MODELS!!! I DIDNT HAVE MUCH EXTRA TIME LATELY CAUSE I'VE BEEN REMODELING MY POOL. IT TOOK ME ALL SUMMER (CAUSE OF RAIN MOSTLY) BUT IT JUST GOT FINISHED. AROUND CHRISTMAS I'M REDOING THE DECK. :biggrin: 

THIS WAS IT BEFORE I STARTED.










AND HERE IT IS DONE!

















IT'LL MAKE THE KIDS HAPPY. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

i spy with my little eye, a 58.....


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 4 2009, 04:19 PM~14982494
> *i spy with my little eye, a 58.....
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2009, 03:52 PM~14983317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna answer pm's? :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dont think so.


----------



## BODINE

Micheal Jackson  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 4 2009, 05:19 PM~14982494
> *i spy with my little eye, a 58.....
> *



yeah we got three of them. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 4 2009, 10:30 PM~14985308
> *Micheal Jackson    :dunno:    :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Sep 5 2009, 07:09 AM~14987541
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my son brought it to me last night said "i got a g.i. joe that looks like michael jackson lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 4 2009, 09:21 PM~14981383
> *FINALLY I CAN GET BACK TO THE MODELS!!! I DIDNT HAVE MUCH EXTRA TIME LATELY CAUSE I'VE BEEN REMODELING MY POOL. IT TOOK ME ALL SUMMER (CAUSE OF RAIN MOSTLY) BUT IT JUST GOT FINISHED. AROUND CHRISTMAS I'M REDOING THE DECK.  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS WAS IT BEFORE I STARTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE IT IS DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'LL MAKE THE KIDS HAPPY. :biggrin:
> *


That looks fresh Homie :cheesy:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 4 2009, 11:21 AM~14981383
> *AND HERE IT IS DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'LL MAKE THE KIDS HAPPY. :biggrin:
> *


Great, it looks skatable :biggrin:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

just a little stuff
















.


----------



## DEUCES76

anyone know how i can get ahold of roger


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 5 2009, 10:58 AM~14987892
> *That looks fresh Homie  :cheesy:
> *



THANKS BRO! I'M JUST GLAD ITS DONE, AND Bogyoke IT WAS SKATEABLE. I DID SKATE A FEW TIMES WITH SOME FRIENDS. I ALSO RIPSTICKED IT. I DONT KNOW IF YOU KNOW WHAT THAT IS BUT IT AINT EASY TO DO IN A POOL. I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO TRIED IT TOO. BUT NO MORE SKATING IT NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## LayitLowspy




----------



## bigdogg323

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A LINK TO LOW DOWN CREATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BODINE


:rant:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2009, 05:49 AM~14994302
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE A LINK TO LOW DOWN CREATIONS :biggrin:
> *





here ya go big dawg  


http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2009, 06:31 AM~14994808
> *here ya go big dawg
> http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi
> *


thanks bro


----------



## BODINE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 6 2009, 12:26 AM~14994337
> *4 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BODINE
> :rant:
> *


----------



## BODINE

what year that lincoln look like?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 6 2009, 04:16 PM~14997612
> *what year that lincoln look like?
> *


maybe 85 :dunno:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 6 2009, 07:16 PM~14997612
> *what year that lincoln look like?
> *



I GOT A 74, SO IMA GEUSS 79-80. :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

anyone got the hook up to pull a license plate number? someone likes to follow people :angry: n i need to see who. :0 :biggrin:  

PM me...


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 7 2009, 12:14 AM~15000989
> *anyone got the hook up to pull a license plate number? someone likes to follow people  :angry:  n i need to see who.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> PM me...
> *


 :tears:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 7 2009, 01:14 AM~15000989
> *anyone got the hook up to pull a license plate number? someone likes to follow people  :angry:  n i need to see who.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> PM me...
> *


My bad bro, that was you??? J/K :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 6 2009, 11:14 PM~15000989
> *anyone got the hook up to pull a license plate number? someone likes to follow people  :angry:  n i need to see who.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> PM me...
> *


someone in off topic does those thinks, seek him out grasshopper....


----------



## Siim123

Just askin, how much you guys giving money away for chrome plating model car parts?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 7 2009, 09:36 AM~15002846
> *Just askin, how much you guys giving money away for chrome plating model car parts?
> *


about 40-60 per kit if you do it right.....


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 7 2009, 06:46 PM~15002934
> *about 40-60 per kit if you do it right.....
> *


What do you mean?


----------



## youcantfademe

the rack you make and how you space your parts out on it....


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 7 2009, 07:01 PM~15003060
> *the rack you make and how you space your parts out on it....
> *


Oh ok! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

http://www.chrometechusa.com/modelplate.html


----------



## Siim123

Thanks homie!  
I wont send anything to chrome plating soon but I'm just interested, in future I want to try it :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 26 2009, 07:40 PM~14891362
> *time to start moving in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 7 2009, 01:18 PM~15004196
> *:wave:
> *


i know i been slacking  

coulda built some today ...but been washing scrubing front of house lookijn pertay now


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

thought i had more wheels


----------



## just_a-doodz

Anyone have tips for the Dodge Sidewinder body sides?I cant get the damn things to stay on.Im not sure if Im gluing them in the right place.Any help?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 7 2009, 06:03 PM~15006586
> *thought i had more wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u probly got a couple more boxes full of them somewhere..lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 7 2009, 08:57 PM~15007967
> *Anyone have tips for the Dodge Sidewinder body sides?I cant get the damn things to stay on.Im not sure if Im gluing them in the right place.Any help?
> *


Just dry fit them first, get an idea of where to glue them, then clamp them on til dry.


----------



## urjustamemory

A guy I went to high school with in the locker room of the Cincinnati Bengals. 

http://www.bengals.com/media-lounge/videos...fd-8fd63337a633


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Started going throw my parts today and part boxes elimnating the items i wont use or have intrest in ! As soon as that complete i will be offering items to LIL on my auction or sale topic ! Just have to much unused left overs its hard to find the items i need so i made going to pass on my unwanted parts ! 

I can already tell you i have a box of just wheels and tires that weights about 10lbs easy ! I still got a ton more ! I done went throw the storage bins and tackle boxes i had on the bench , now i'm in the box of parts ! SO keep an eye out in a few days for some great grab bags of parts ! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2009, 04:54 PM~15017986
> *Started  going  throw  my  parts  today  and  part  boxes  elimnating  the  items  i wont  use  or  have intrest  in  !  As  soon  as  that  complete  i  will  be  offering  items  to  LIL    on  my  auction  or  sale  topic  !  Just  have  to  much  unused  left  overs  its  hard  to  find  the  items  i  need  so i  made  going  to  pass  on  my  unwanted  parts  !
> 
> I  can  already  tell you  i have  a  box  of  just  wheels  and  tires  that weights  about  10lbs  easy  !  I    still  got  a  ton  more !  I  done  went  throw  the  storage  bins  and  tackle  boxes  i  had  on the  bench  ,  now  i'm  in the  box  of  parts  !  SO    keep  an  eye  out  in  a  few  days  for  some  great  grab  bags  of  parts  ! :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2009, 05:54 PM~15017986
> *Started  going  throw  my  parts  today  and  part  boxes  elimnating  the  items  i wont  use  or  have intrest  in  !  As  soon  as  that  complete  i  will  be  offering  items  to  LIL    on  my  auction  or  sale  topic  !  Just  have  to  much  unused  left  overs  its  hard  to  find  the  items  i  need  so i  made  going  to  pass  on  my  unwanted  parts  !
> 
> I  can  already  tell you  i have  a  box  of  just  wheels  and  tires  that weights  about  10lbs  easy  !  I    still  got  a  ton  more !  I  done  went  throw  the  storage  bins  and  tackle  boxes  i  had  on the  bench  ,  now  i'm  in the  box  of  parts  !  SO    keep  an  eye  out  in  a  few  days  for  some  great  grab  bags  of  parts  ! :biggrin:
> *


ill take a blind grab bag :biggrin: 

just box up some stuff for 15.00 shipped :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Sep 8 2009, 12:27 PM~15013419
> *A guy I went to high school with in the locker room of the Cincinnati Bengals.
> 
> http://www.bengals.com/media-lounge/videos...fd-8fd63337a633
> *


he ended up making the team too... looked real good in the pre season


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15018067
> *hno:  hno:
> *



X 2


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2009, 04:54 PM~15017986
> *Started  going  throw  my  parts  today  and  part  boxes  elimnating  the  items  i wont  use  or  have intrest  in  !  As  soon  as  that  complete  i  will  be  offering  items  to  LIL    on  my  auction  or  sale  topic  !  Just  have  to  much  unused  left  overs  its  hard  to  find  the  items  i  need  so i  made  going  to  pass  on  my  unwanted  parts  !
> 
> I  can  already  tell you  i have  a  box  of  just  wheels  and  tires  that weights  about  10lbs  easy  !  I    still  got  a  ton  more !  I  done  went  throw  the  storage  bins  and  tackle  boxes  i  had  on the  bench  ,  now  i'm  in the  box  of  parts  !  SO    keep  an  eye  out  in  a  few  days  for  some  great  grab  bags  of  parts  ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mcloven

any one want a hearse 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 8 2009, 07:59 PM~15019514
> *any one want a hearse
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *


already over $23 with shipping and 5 dys left


----------



## mcloven

i placed a max bid of 25.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 8 2009, 07:13 PM~15018171
> *ill take a blind grab bag  :biggrin:
> 
> just box up some stuff for 15.00 shipped  :cheesy:
> *


You for real? I'll make a package up of some items ! In what area of parts do you need to stock ? Motor , interior , wheels & tires , outside items ? Give me a an area of interest and i see what i come up with !


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## DEUCES76

what happend


----------



## Reverend Hearse

The error returned was:
Sorry, the server is too busy right now for guests to access the forums. Please try back in about 10 minutes.

:uh: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15020497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man you just got the Linc bro ! You and family cool ? Hope no one was hurt too bad !


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2009, 08:04 PM~15020497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK that sucks


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2009, 08:35 PM~15020060
> *You  for  real?  I'll make  a  package  up  of  some  items !  In  what  area  of  parts  do  you  need  to  stock  ?  Motor ,  interior ,  wheels & tires ,  outside  items ?  Give  me  a  an  area  of  interest  and  i  see  what  i  come  up  with  !
> *


whatever ... i dont have a lot of parts ..i can get 15 out friday ...m.o. or paypal

i know u good for it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 8 2009, 09:11 PM~15020601
> *The error returned was:
> Sorry, the server is too busy right now for guests to access the forums. Please try back in about 10 minutes.
> 
> :uh:  :angry:
> *


use one name or the other :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15020658
> *use one name or the other  :uh:
> *


Each eye has its own dirction of veiw ,which in return they each need a LIL name ! That why his vision is not seeing double but he thinks his watching to screens !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Come'n back from lake mich on the interstate in indy. Fukin rainin on the bridge. Hit a curve a hydro planed head on into the concrete barriors on the sides at around 65 mph. All three of my kids with me. My new born thats only 3 weeks. My 2 yo and my 6 yo and the o lady. We all walked away with only aches and afew bruises on just me and her. The kids didnt get scratched. Lincoln fo life. These fukkers are tanks.


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2009, 08:04 PM~15020497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is what I did to mine a few years back.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

damn GLAD KIDS OK ....and yall to


----------



## BigPoppa

Hooray for Lincolns! I just picked one up myself. You getting it put back together? Minus the portholes?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 8 2009, 08:39 PM~15021085
> *Hooray for Lincolns!  I just picked one up myself.  You getting it put back together?  Minus the portholes?
> *


shit. I think them fukkers are welded on there. They still all there lmao. I dunno. Gotta see if there is frame damage. 
You need parts? Lmao.


----------



## Bos82

Ay lowandbeyond I am truly happy you guys r ok man. Gotta love those tanks huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2009, 08:35 PM~15020060
> *You  for  real?  I'll make  a  package  up  of  some  items !  In  what  area  of  parts  do  you  need  to  stock  ?  Motor ,  interior ,  wheels & tires ,  outside  items ?  Give  me  a  an  area  of  interest  and  i  see  what  i  come  up  with  !
> *


Damn how big this said grab box be?? Wheel whore is here...lol.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2009, 05:22 PM~15020798
> *Come'n back from lake mich on the interstate in indy. Fukin rainin on the bridge.  Hit a curve a hydro planed head on into the concrete barriors on the sides at around 65 mph. All three of my kids with me. My new born thats only 3 weeks. My 2 yo and my 6 yo and the o lady. We all walked away with only aches and afew bruises on just me and her. The kids didnt get scratched. Lincoln fo life. These fukkers are tanks.
> *


must have been the portholes that made u lose it homie.... told u to get rid of them.....






















j/k glad everyone got out ok..... is this the new ol' lady or the old ol' lady?


----------



## sdkid

I GOT THESE BAD BOYS UP FOR SALE. 17 INCH HUNDRED SPOKES FOR THE REAL 1:1'S. GOTTA GET RID OF THESE SO HIT ME UP WITH A PM IF YA INTERESTED. COMES WITH FOUR RIMS AND ONE HAS A TIRE ALREADY, 4 DIAMOND KNOCK OFFS, 4 FIVE LUG UNIVERSAL ADAPTERS AND A KNOCK OFF WRENCH. LMK IF YOU GUYS INTERESTED. IM LOCATED IN CHULA VISTA, CALIFONIA. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2009, 11:04 PM~15020497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro... glab to hear everyones ok :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

PARTS BOX

we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass

1. BODINE
[email protected]
3.Bogyoke
4.BiggC
5.Mini...In less he says other wise
6.old low&slo
7.hearse
8.aj128
9.CHR1S619
10. TUNZAFUN
11.Joe Padilla
12.rookiefromcali
13.lb808
14.regalistic

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 12:21 PM~15027620
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 01:20 PM~15027600
> *PARTS BOX
> 
> we need 13 more people with good feed back in the trader thread to step up and want to get into a parts box pass
> 
> 1. BODINE
> [email protected]
> 3.Bogyoke
> 4.BiggC
> 5.Mini...In less he says other wise
> 6.old low&slo
> 7.hearse
> 8.aj128
> 9.CHR1S619
> 10. TUNZAFUN
> 11.Joe Padilla
> 12.rookiefromcali
> 13.lb808
> 14.regalistic
> 15.mademan
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


im in


----------



## mademan

ive been outta commission for about a week now, just went to a clinic and waited in line for 4 hours, to find out I have Pnumonia..... fuck!!! so im off work, cant sleep, and cant do shit, cause im sleeping on a couch hours from home. FML


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 9 2009, 05:49 PM~15030827
> *ive been outta commission for about a week now, just went to a clinic and waited in line for 4 hours, to find out I have Pnumonia..... fuck!!! so im off work, cant sleep, and cant do shit, cause im sleeping on a couch hours from home. FML
> *


Keep your head up homie!!! life is shitty at times, but it will get better bro. I will keep you and your health in my prayers.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15021311
> *shit.  I think them fukkers are welded on there. They still all there lmao.  I dunno. Gotta see if there is frame damage.
> You need parts?  Lmao.
> *


how much for the wheel well mouldings, headlight switch :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15020497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


close up pics of the doors???...cant see the chrome strips,,wondering what was up with that...


----------



## Ohio Chad

HERE WE GO CLEVELAND, HERE WE GO!!!! *STOMP, STOMP, CLAP, CLAP*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Sep 13 2009, 01:10 PM~15066192
> *HERE WE GO CLEVELAND, HERE WE GO!!!!  *STOMP, STOMP, CLAP, CLAP*
> *








:biggrin: see you in 5 weeks


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Sep 13 2009, 01:10 PM~15066192
> *HERE WE GO CLEVELAND, HERE WE GO!!!!  *STOMP, STOMP, CLAP, CLAP*
> *






peterson just made your whole squad look stupid with that 63 yard run lol



its not lookin to good for you guys this year lol better luck within the next 10-20 maybe


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2009, 03:45 PM~15067127
> *peterson just made your whole squad look stupid with that 63 yard run lol
> its not lookin to good for you guys his year lol better luck within the next 10-20 maybe
> *



Jeffe, now listen, yea I know we look like shit, but just cause you have 6, or 7 whatever it is, :uh: titles under your belt, doesnt mean your the shit... Let me recap a little bit for you. Before the "Superbowl" the Browns used to be leading the NFL and taking the championships for the first couple years they were introduced into the league...... We were also the leaders in our league before we came to the NFL and I do believe that we took the championships there for 3 or 4 years in a row, but either way, you did just squeek out your win Thursday LOL.....


Aint hating on ya, just dont want to hear the bandwagon jumpers LOLOL

It's all good Jeffe. :biggrin: as long as I can hate Art Modell, and you'll hate him with me, we're all good here LOL.


----------



## BODINE

:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 13 2009, 08:54 PM~15069035
> *Jeffe, now listen, yea I know we look like shit, but just cause you have 6, or 7 whatever it is, :uh: titles under your belt, doesnt mean your the shit... Let me recap a little bit for you. Before the "Superbowl" the Browns used to be leading the NFL and taking the championships for the first couple years they were introduced into the league...... We were also the leaders in our league before we came to the NFL and I do believe that we took the championships there for 3 or 4 years in a row, but either way, you did just squeek out your win Thursday LOL.....
> Aint hating on ya, just dont want to hear the bandwagon jumpers LOLOL
> 
> It's all good Jeffe. :biggrin: as long as I can hate Art Modell, and you'll hate him with me, we're all good here LOL.
> *





now now now brother, slow your roll :uh: 1st off whos a banwagon jumper? your not talkin about me lol i know that much.

and 2nd off, when you guys were part of the old nfl and what you guys did there does not................. and i mean does NOT mean you can add to your nfl resume today :uh: :biggrin: 

your 1st title was in 1945 and the team was the cleveland rams  and the rams moved to LA year later and took there title with them lol

yea you guys had jim brown and that was it, you guys did win your titles in the old nFL.
and you guys can have that credit there, but like i told LB808 about his bears, that shit back then in a different league doesnt mean shit in todays league  

so with all that said and done, you guys still didnt win shit lol

and i dont hate modell, because he moved in the middle of the night and gave pittsburgh a team to compete against  

but all in all JR, this is gonna go on for the rest of the season, so get ready brother :biggrin: 

your still a homie in my book and always will be, but im sorry bro, i cant stand a brownie


----------



## phatras

Hey guess what.. Both your teams suck big. They should not be allowed on the field there so bad.. Now us in the D have the only "real" team.. Yea thats right the Lions.. Were so good the man keeps us down and makes us throw games as to not make all the other teams feel bad about how much they suck against us.. So untill you two have a team of the lions caliper just whining back and forth.. :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 13 2009, 10:32 PM~15069868
> *Hey guess what.. Both your teams suck big. They should not be allowed on the field there so bad.. Now us in the D have the only "real" team.. Yea thats right the Lions.. Were so good the man keeps us down and makes us throw games as to not make all the other teams feel bad about how much they suck against us.. So untill you two have a team of the lions caliper just whining back and forth..  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



you coulda said the red wings or something lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

OR EVEN PISTONS :dunno: LOL


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2009, 08:48 PM~15069431
> *now now now brother, slow your roll :uh: 1st off whos a banwagon jumper? your not talkin about me lol i know that much.
> 
> and 2nd off, when you guys were part of the old nfl and what you guys did there does not................. and i mean does NOT mean you can add to your nfl resume today :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> your 1st title was in 1945 and the team was the cleveland rams  and the rams moved to LA  year later and took there title with them lol
> 
> yea you guys had jim brown and that was it, you guys did win your titles in the old nFL.
> and you guys can have that credit there, but like i told LB808 about his bears, that shit back then in a different league doesnt mean shit in todays league
> 
> so with all that said and done, you guys still didnt win shit lol
> 
> and i dont hate modell, because he moved in the middle of the night and gave pittsburgh a team to compete against
> 
> but all in all JR, this is gonna go on for the rest of the season, so get ready brother :biggrin:
> 
> your still a homie in my book and always will be, but im sorry bro, i cant stand a brownie
> *


not just jim brown if you want to go back in the day how about leroy kelly and paul warfield to name a few.
so stop flappin yo jaws with that inflated ego homie. :biggrin: 
and your boys got real lucky last week. better hope palamalafagalita is back soon cause your defense aint shit without him !!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yo jeff you know I got to instigate :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 14 2009, 12:12 AM~15071280
> *not just jim brown if you want to go back in the day how about leroy kelly and paul warfield to name a few.
> so stop flappin yo jaws with that inflated ego homie.  :biggrin:
> and your boys got real lucky last week. better hope palamalafaggot is back soon cause your defense aint shit without him !!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yo jeff you know I got to instigate  :biggrin:
> *





yea you would remember all them players that played way back in the day  forgot your pushin what?? 72? 73? lol


and the burgh isnt sweatin troy being out for a couple weeks, because steeler D without troy, is still better then 3/4's of the leagues D  

im more concerned about the run game man! that shit looked real flat! fast willie parker looked like he should be on the practice squad, and truth be told, i think mendenhaul should be starting over parker, but thats just my .02  

and shits not looking to good for good ol philly either old man..................... a busted and broken rib for mcnab huh? that fool can never stay healthy!

THEN NEED TO RUN MIKE VICK..................................... YEA I SAID IT! RUN THE FOOL, THATS WHAT THEY PICKED HIM UP FOR!!!  

and same goes for you G , its gonna be a real long season of nothing but shit talk and big egos :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: phatras





GO LIONS! :biggrin: gotta get you in there too lol


----------



## sdkid

i figure i share this with you guys so i can get a high view count. lol. when im not building model cars or working on my 1:1 caprice classic im bmxing. been doing it for bout 4 months. im the kid with the purple bike.lol. :biggrin: 
BMX VIDEO


----------



## bigdogg323

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 14 2009, 02:55 AM~15073277
> *http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi
> :biggrin:
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

i got a ??? im new to this but for how long do i leave my car soaking in brake fluid this is my first time using this and how do i take it off after do i wash it with soap or just rinse it with water can anybody let me know tks :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

let it soak for a day or so, scrubit real good with a tooth brush to get the paint out of the door lines and from around trim. make sure to washit in a good soap after taking it ou tof the fluid.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 15 2009, 09:01 AM~15086569
> *let it soak for a day or so, scrubit real good with a tooth brush to get the paint out of the door lines and from around trim. make sure to washit in a good soap after taking it ou tof the fluid.
> *


x2. I usualy use liquid dish saop like sunlight. works realy well to remove the brake fluid.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 15 2009, 08:01 AM~15086569
> *let it soak for a day or so, scrubit real good with a tooth brush to get the paint out of the door lines and from around trim. make sure to washit in a good soap after taking it ou tof the fluid.
> *


oh ok tks guys really appriciated


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Go to eBay and put this in the search bar ! 

Item number: 330360181460


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2009, 08:26 PM~15091697
> *Go  to  eBay  and  put  this  in the  search  bar !
> 
> Item number: 330360181460
> *


Wow.. that is one awesome machine.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2009, 09:26 PM~15091697
> *Go  to  eBay  and  put  this  in the  search  bar !
> 
> Item number: 330360181460
> *


  BADASS!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

that car is from down here in florida. seen it in person that shit is too fuckin serious!! the motor is insane


----------



## Project59

Sup homies! thought I'd pop in and say hey.... Been a while as I don't have the net right now... But I'm working on getting back up and runnin'..... Talk to you soon!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 15 2009, 11:25 PM~15093278
> *Sup homies! thought I'd pop in and say hey.... Been a while as I don't have the net right now... But I'm working on getting back up and runnin'..... Talk to you soon!
> *




:0 wud up homie boi :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Sup homie!!! Whats good?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 15 2009, 11:31 PM~15093364
> *Sup homie!!! Whats good?
> *






you gonna be back around to chill for a while or what?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 15 2009, 10:25 PM~15093278
> *Sup homies! thought I'd pop in and say hey.... Been a while as I don't have the net right now... But I'm working on getting back up and runnin'..... Talk to you soon!
> *


Was wondering what happened to you. Glad to hear you'll be back!!


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 15 2009, 09:23 PM~15094919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  is that caddy on swangers


----------



## mademan

anyone interested in a Twinn resin dually? ive got 2 , and only plan to build one atm...... not my usual subject.
30.00 shipped , to get one new untrimmed is 45 I think. so a bit of a deal. paypal only please.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i dunno if its real but this is sick!


----------



## [email protected]

umm................ yea, it looks real to me lol




:barf:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Some old pics of my old regal in a lrm photoshoot in St. Augustine fl. that i neva posted the pics...


----------



## DEUCES76

stright sick homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx alot homie. i miss that car ALOT! after my 63 imma do another pink regal :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

cant wait to see that one


----------



## Siim123

DAMN!! :0 :0
Has it every been in Lowridermagazine? I mean it looks so clean and nice that it should be in magazines :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I GOT TO PUT IN 3 HOURS OF BENCH TIME THIS MORNING !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2009, 03:38 PM~15099221
> *I GOT TO  PUT  IN  3 HOURS  OF  BENCH  TIME  THIS  MORNING !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lucky bastard!! ide kill for an hour straight with no interuptions! good for you tho......... im jelious lol :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2009, 02:48 PM~15099305
> *lucky bastard!! ide kill for an hour straight with no interuptions! good for you tho......... im jelious lol :biggrin:
> *


WARM BOTTLE'S + FRESH DRY UNDIES + SWING ON MEDIUM MOTION = *DADDY FREE TIME TODAY ! *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2009, 04:00 PM~15099429
> *WARM  BOTTLE'S  +  FRESH  DRY  UNDIES + SWING  ON  MEDIUM  MOTION = DADDY  FREE TIME  TODAY !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2009, 04:00 PM~15099429
> *WARM  BOTTLE'S  +  FRESH  DRY  UNDIES + SWING  ON  MEDIUM  MOTION = DADDY  FREE TIME  TODAY !
> *



damn they both go out for 3hrs a pop on fresh undies and warm bottle?

ide be lucky if chloe goes out for a half hour a pop, and then shes up for 2-3hours, and back out for half!

so alot of my time is spent keepin her occupied.

your still lucky, and im still jelious lol


----------



## sdkid

heres a video of one badass trailblazer ss. i would love to have this one. lol it hauls @$$! click link below
turbo trailblazer ss goes 10.76 @ 130


----------



## Moze

:0


----------



## base905

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbwg3f_Nz_A


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2009, 08:55 PM~15122745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN ! THATS 1 HAIR ASS ARM


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2009, 06:55 PM~15122745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice gun fat boy... .40? :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 18 2009, 08:26 PM~15122951
> *nice gun fat boy... .40? :0
> *


yup Heckler and Koch


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 15 2009, 11:55 PM~15095196
> *anyone interested in a Twinn resin dually? ive got 2 , and only plan to build one atm...... not my usual subject.
> 25.00 shipped  , to get one new untrimmed is 45 I think. so a bit of a deal. paypal only please.
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 18 2009, 07:41 PM~15123076
> *
> *


mike you have pm....


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 18 2009, 07:29 PM~15122974
> *yup Heckler and Koch
> *


nice... is that one convertable to 9mm?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 18 2009, 08:43 PM~15123097
> *nice... is that one convertable to 9mm?
> *


not sure i dont know much about it had it like 2 months ...got from a friend of mine


----------



## youcantfademe

NOT THAT YOU WOULD NEED THE 9MM CONVERSION, THE 40 WILL BE MORE THAN ENOUGH GUN TO STOP ANYTHING/ ANYONE...... 9MM'S ARE GOOD TARGET GUNS THOUGH.....


----------



## mcloven

mademan ur stuff went out today


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 18 2009, 09:01 PM~15123249
> *mademan ur stuff went out today
> *


good, good. I just got home from work ( finally dont have to work away from home anymore)

I will get yours out tomoro, when i send a few others.


----------



## mcloven

cool


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2009, 07:00 PM~15118384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Me like


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

had a day out today


----------



## BODINE




----------



## sdkid

i got a traxxas electronic speed control and motor for sale. used for one week before i decided to go brushless. 60 bucks shipped. pm me, thanks
















:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2009, 12:00 PM~15118384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hno: hno: these dogs give me nightmares hno: hno: 

here is my BEAST :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 20 2009, 04:29 AM~15131360
> *hno:  hno: these dogs give me nightmares  hno:  hno:
> 
> here is my BEAST  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those lil dogs are meaner than some big dog :roflmao:


----------



## Ohio Chad

Drag Trike I'm Scratch Building:


----------



## jevries

My Dog...always wanted a panda so I threw in a little bit of work and creativity.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 20 2009, 07:00 PM~15132498
> *My Dog...always wanted a panda so I threw in a little bit of work and creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## mademan

well I just found out about a car at salvage in the next town over... a 98 cadillac sts , diamond white, perfect paint, with front bumper/grille damage.... price was 2g.... now its down to 1g.... but the head guy said if I bring him 800.00 i can have it.

I think I may go tomoro and pick it up, put a few hundred into it and safety it. I kind of want to get rid of my fleetwood ( since kids vandalized it, smashed the window out and dented my door).


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## lb808

Umm, Anyone out there know who "WON"? The game between the "BEARS" and the "STEELERS"?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 20 2009, 06:24 PM~15135406
> *Umm, Anyone out there know who "WON"? The game between the "BEARS" and the "STEELERS"?
> *


17 14 BEARS


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 20 2009, 06:28 PM~15135440
> *17 14 BEARS
> *


 Thanks, CHRIS. Just wanted to make sure i heard it correctly. Before, I rub it into [email protected] and BODINES Face. Muahhaaaahahhahaaaaaaaa.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 20 2009, 06:33 PM~15135488
> *Thanks, CHRIS. Just wanted to make sure i heard it correctly. Before, I rub it into [email protected] and BODINES Face. Muahhaaaahahhahaaaaaaaa.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 20 2009, 09:33 PM~15135488
> *Thanks, CHRIS. Just wanted to make sure i heard it correctly. Before, I rub it into [email protected] and BODINES Face. Muahhaaaahahhahaaaaaaaa.
> *




now see as cocky as most of layitlow may think i am, i can admit when we took an L, and that we did, none the less, it was a real good game  


but if you wanna look at it like this, your qb had to pull this one off, because if he woulda had another game like last week, chicago woulda had him hung for sure!


but a damn good game none the less, and its a shame we didnt bet this time tom :biggrin: 


maybe in the suoerbowl


----------



## lb808

LOL, You know what. I'll take this narrow, win. Wasn't really pretty. And yes it would have been an interesting BET. LOL. But yeah, SUPER BOWL bet for sure. Who ever it is. 

Oh, and not getting cocky. LOL. Just happy. We got one. after last weeks LOSS. And to make matters worse from last weeks game. Besides losing to great Linebackers, during the game. I had a couple of friends over for a get together to watch the GAME. And of course they where "PACKER" fans. OUCH.......... :angry:


----------



## BiggC

Here's a cool site some of you might like.

http://airbrushtricks.com


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2009, 02:25 PM~15133565
> *well I just found out about a car at salvage in the next town over... a 98 cadillac sts , diamond white, perfect paint, with front bumper/grille damage.... price was 2g.... now its down to 1g.... but the head guy said if I bring him 800.00 i can have it.
> 
> I think I may go tomoro and pick it up, put a few hundred into it and safety it. I kind of want to get rid of my fleetwood ( since kids vandalized it, smashed the window out and dented my door).
> *



thats fucked up bro punk ass kids but i wouldnt get rid of a ride because of a couple haters fix it dont let a couple of fuckin haters stop you


----------



## phatras

Im such a whore.. more wheels came in the mail today..









Nice wheels that come with some nice goodies.. Each set has audio or visual stuff.


----------



## BiggC

Rick you must have one heck of a wheel collection. You should take a pic of all of them together so we can all drool. :cheesy:


----------



## phatras

ask and you recieve... lol..
NONE ARE FOR SALE.... SO DO NOT ASK...
this is about 80% or so of my collection.. I have a bunch more loose in my storage box.. 









AGAIN NONE ARE FOR SALE SO DONT ASK..


----------



## BiggC

Nice stash man!!


----------



## CHR1S619

Hey Rick, do the 22's type 2 come with yellow inserts or are they chrome?


----------



## phatras

they are all chrome.. actually all four sets are all chrome.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 21 2009, 11:49 AM~15141632
> *they are all chrome.. actually all four sets are all chrome.
> *


COOL, I'LL BE ORDERING SOME TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 21 2009, 12:27 PM~15141024
> *Im such a whore.. more wheels came in the mail today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wheels that come with some nice goodies.. Each set has audio or visual stuff.
> *


Rick what do those run ? Are they off of HLJ?


----------



## phatras

nope got them from hwjapan.com they run 960yen or 10.50usd plus shipping from them.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 21 2009, 02:18 PM~15141867
> *nope got them from hwjapan.com  they run 960yen or 10.50usd plus shipping from them.
> *


HLJ TAKES ABOUT 6 WEEKS SHIPPING ? WHAT WAS T HE WAIT TIME ! I'M GOING TO GO CHECK OUT THIS SITE !


----------



## phatras

I paid on thursday the 11th.. they shipped on monday and i got them saturday.. They upgraded my shipping to priority for some reason.. Usually it takes about 2-3 weeks to get my orders from them..


----------



## undercoverimpala

Wow Rick!!!!!!! Thats one hell of a stash :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 21 2009, 02:28 PM~15141961
> *I paid on thursday the 11th.. they shipped on monday and i got them saturday.. They upgraded my shipping to priority for some reason.. Usually it takes about 2-3 weeks to get my orders from them..
> *


WHAT WAS SHIPPING DAMAGE COST ! LOOKING ATTHE SITE ALOT OF NICE SHIT UNDER $20.00 A KIT AND A LOT OF WHEELS UNDER $7.00


----------



## phatras

shipping on the six sets of wheels was 2220 yen.. so about 22 bucks..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 21 2009, 02:37 PM~15141514
> *ask and you recieve... lol..
> NONE ARE FOR SALE.... SO DO NOT ASK...
> this is about 80% or so of my collection.. I have a bunch more loose in my storage box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN NONE ARE FOR SALE SO DONT ASK..
> *


DAMNNNNNNNN...NICE COLLECTION RICK!!  NOW BUILD SOMETHING AND PUT THEM TO USE!!!! HAHA JK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

i saw this in traffic today and i was almost tearing up i was laughing so hard 










:roflmao: :roflmao: who goes to the dmv to get this shit on their plates :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 21 2009, 05:39 PM~15143237
> *i saw this in traffic today and i was almost tearing up i was laughing so hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: who goes to the dmv to get this shit on their plates :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





yea ill wanna do bizz with that foo lol


----------



## bigdogg323

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi

:biggrin:


----------



## lb808

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MGPBsJja6g


4 wide at this past weekends NHRA event at Z-MAX.


----------



## mademan

well I went to my meeting today with my old employer...... and just like I figured, they tried to low-ball me..... so I told em to kick rocks. I kinda need a job, but for what they offered me, I will never go back.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats the right attitude to have brother 

On another note, whats wierd is that every time i have a day off of school (for being sick or whatever, where im the only person not at school) i make somethin good as fuck for lunch, but other days and weekends i just make somethin as simple as ramen noodles. i woke up nauseated so i went to sleep then didnt have a ride there, so now im makin bbq chicken. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

697 user(s) active in the past 10 minutes 
185 guests, 469 members 43 anonymous members 
Google.com , kuruption109, regal_swaga, dadysgirl, BIGRUBE644, munozfamily, jorge mendoza, ~KANDY N CHROME~, lesls1, BIG SPANX, Big Bruce, oldspumps 87, fool2, plank, LOSCALLES CAR CLUB, POISON 831, jesus1091, Coupe's and Z's, 925rider, LADY LAC, LAK ATTACK, boomba tapes, C-LO9492, 85supreme, Dusk til Dawn, !?WHO?!, HIPPO, spirit16, BOSSHAWG, childsplay69, Blue94cady, BAYLIFEDUECE, gangstaburban95, tito5050, droppedltd, Leonelmtz2003, mozzywozzy, OG-CRENSHAW, GONZALES1P, FLOWSS94, syked1, ~~RED~~, ROOSTERCOLDBURN, supremes, red22, 806riderboy, 68bayrida, CADDY925, Dysfunctional73, gzking, i_make_metal_art, 59drop, ez64, 5Six Bel Air, 82 coupe, REYXTC, [email protected], Mr Gee, AZ-GTIMER, HIELO408, abel, One and Only 254, TRAFFIC 58, Mannytercero, southcalicc, LILDRIZZLE1_702, moreno54, EL NENE, yellownig, scrappin68, sprockets, D-Cheeze, NeNe, bubbas_hop_shop, allredss, rollindeep408, 209impala, valley_legendz, shaggys duece, fesboogie, 87gbody, worldwidesetup, azrdr, rubv80, hundredspokes, CAPRICHOSO86, tonymc, GOOT, cuttlow, sanjo_66, BIG MARC, ClownTown661, CWC Promotions, xtreme66, JR-TEAM C&L, Knightstalker, ROLLER13, hot$tuff5964, buick83t, cuarocho, wantsome, VICS'79, silvercaprice, CHOLO 909, Grimmis, ROBERT-YOYO, neto 65, pinpala69, KILLA KALI 650, alex4829, cuate64, 82-REDRUM, Paul K, jorgetellez, 1 LOW AZTEC, USE-2, G Welding, 75HouseofGlass, laid back in a lac, tequila sunrise, mamie rocha, island sunset, THE BUTCHER, baduso, oneofakind, BIGSPOOK, MIST3R_GR33N_3Y3Z, big head, Juan_559, BigVics58, 74SSELCO, 82gbody rider, SO.AZ, 83lowlac, CHROME WORKS, kandylac, 86cuttyseabee, red63rag, BIG_LOS, QUEEN OF LOWRIDING, maldoso66, 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS, Eazy, nme1, regal ryda, FREAKY TALES, xvendettax, 73monte, D-ice69, 6645, SLAMNFX, 1ofaknd, six trey impala, MR.50, jose chavez, mrcutty78, Mixteco, ramo68, WUTITDU, lesstime, big fish, vengence, el chiludo, Almazan86, caprice75classic, Classic - Landau, H town_caddyking, J dogg, cold hard cash, cafeconlechedjs, LocstaH, XICANA, bigpoppa323, Sweet_Daddy_21, SlickDD75, Glassed Out, Sr.Castro, cruzinlow, sickassscion, MOSTHATED CC, sireluzion916, 62wildcat, G'dupGbody, s-one, ridindurty813, SHRKNDCE, dodson, 75MarkIV559, iHopp, Indio123, ars!n, Rose13, NOS61RAG, RAIDERSEQUAL, LOUIE A 62, SWITCHITTER, texastrike, curbserver78, '83 caddy, MSN Search , 78 Monte 4 Life, nsane86, BAYTOWNSLC, _ADDICTION_, BIGBODY_EDDIE, WrazedWrong, sean_2009, caprice 66, steelers#1, M in Avondale, ELGUERO559, MR.SKAMS, REALTALK09, MAC MINO, westcoaststyle, patrickpina, fuji5555, LITO, SWIPH, Rodz6364, matttatts, sellers941, jessie, BLVD66, Tejano lowrider, BRYAN94CADI, johnnychingas, skraper85, supremestyles pres, massacre, EL WAGON, D-TOWN 78, 79pimpala, 83kaddy, west coast ridaz, Eryk, L-BOOGIE, ARIZA70, impalamike63, xplicit, Junkshop pros, plague, get it right, ~FULLTIMER~, orchid66ragss, nelsonsith, SERIOUSHYDROS, Battle Cry, bigdog's, pnutbtrcandylac, youcantfademe, langeberg, KERN_COUNTY661, DVS, SkysDaLimit, LOWRAIDER59, lowlinc93, TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA, Combat K9 Inc, oldsoul, berniemac71, cutlass-supreme, boogie21man, STKN209, ENVIUS, HIGHENDHYDRAULICS, popsride77, VEGAS_CRUISER, NaNO3, DUKEYOUUP!, GALO1111, ryan984, stilldownivlife, BigBoi 1, Big Nate PE#1, WICKED REGALS, throwbac, jsozae, TheUpton22, SWEET COCO GIRL, hanks16, jojo67, GueroRegal, REV. chuck, art54, trooper smith, Pitirijas, magoo, $ 68 $, PADUSSY4LIFE, ja-keem, AndrewH, phatras, MKD904, D.L.O.Styles, edelmiro13, EricG78, MR.LONGO, POMONA LOCO, onezstop, jgutierrez1949, DIRTY SOUTH 626364, ROBLEDO, SANDIEGOPADRES#1, CAPRICE CLASSICS, MR O.G., RO 4 LIFE, afharris2000, FloRida, cleAn85, 88' Cutlass, 432TXREGAL, willie76, T-Guns, Ask Jeeves , 3SESILENT, TEMPER909IE, SJ ALLDAY, menace59, BIGMIKE, gordoimp, 51gjr, Stomper714, truscale, CE4LIFE, singlepumpking, RO INDIO 321, CADILLAC D, ChocolateThriller, littlerascle59, DAILYHOPPER2009, ddanielrod1, jaime76caprice, HOMERJSIMPSON, Loco Low Tucson 520, scrape'n-by, Aces'N'Eights, sweetnothings-65, AUGIE DOGGIE, Capone_LatinStyle, remingtonbox, Spankz, t_durden, BARRIO'S 1ST LADY, El Alfonso, Rollinaround, C.C.C., STiLL RAPPiN32, 77caprice, king-918, GAME TIME, tampicoswitchless, Stilo-G, TRIZZLE702, Bigphil, TX86cutty817, brett, josie_p, nofearblackstar, mardog, low chevy, INKEDCITY, OLDSKOOLWAYS, HUSTLE UP, eight1eightstyle, nthamidnitehour, Griego505, andrewlister, az63, double down, fidecaddy, mrocha1964, cheldingo, LOCO 52 RAGTOP, MR NOPAL, EZUP62, BERTO_84_BR, ESTILOW 1965, JFuckinP, JUSTDEEZ, fantamonte, LADY C, atxdually, tunzafun, BIG ANDREW, zbstr90222, Majestic Nice, supersporting88, gabeloco562, ihopper, droptopt-bird, TRAVIESO87, Garcia65, SgtGoGetta, ndogg801, payment12, familia5, Chicago-n, morpheus, Coupe R DeVille, B Town Fernie, klown, Bird, 73 Rag, Rocksolid420, sureñosbluez, toons, skanless van, d_49chevycar, 518 Swangin, Benitez01, JESUS H. CHRIST, VDAWG, diorwamp, bibbs, tru6lu305, legacylac, sancho12000, WildChild, AnthonyMM, marcocutty, REALTALK408, Born 2 Die, NEXT LEVEL CC, ww927bin, BAGO, 79swanginmalibu1, viejitos37, degre576, 126023001844, oldride, NMBrecovery, flako, FANTAZMA, True-S_Mike, lowbikeon20z, SOME1RO65, RoyalKnights, Loner, ViejitoSleepy, Ese Caqui, dukes65, ccarriii, SNOOP6TRE, cadillac jay, majestix65, Lowridin IV Life, MIMI LIL ROLLERZ, cashmoneyspeed, kandychromegsxr, Guapo's six2 rag, jspekdc2, carsavvy305, red chev, bartman, BIG DAWG, OMAR TRECE, locorider, eastbay_drop, Switchblade, delta 88 riderz, 84 BLAZER, Mr.Sea, Windex, capone530, jcrodriguezss, Phat6Deuce, RedDog, bmack, MI 71, %candy mobile%, Alejndo72


----------



## BODINE

GOT LOCAL SHOW HERE OCT 10TH AT HOBBYTOWN...

ANYONE EVER BEEN TO HOBBYTOWN SHOWS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

me, the ones that used to be here really sucked.


----------



## phatras

Just a head sup.. The Scale Auto Contest issue is out.. Seen a few of you guys in there..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

does it cover the heartland nats show in KS back in june?


----------



## phatras

yup its in there.. theres the motorcycle Dave build and sedan delivery from James..


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Sep 23 2009, 07:23 PM~15167354-->
> 
> 
> 
> does it cover the heartland nats show in  KS back in june?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatras_@Sep 23 2009, 07:27 PM~15167399
> *yup its in there.. theres the motorcycle Dave build and sedan delivery from James..
> *


Then thats from the '08 show, not this year Little D.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

damn! a whole year, wow.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 23 2009, 05:22 PM~15167349
> *Just a head sup.. The Scale Auto Contest issue is out.. Seen a few of you guys in there..
> *


Can you post some pics? Its sad that im there public relations guys and I didn't get a magazine. I guess it's time to make that call.


----------



## phatras




----------



## [email protected]

http://media.omfgif.com/gif/omfg_oil_that_ass.gif


----------



## Moze

> *http://media.omfgif.com/gif/omfg_oil_that_ass.gif*










:h5:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS BRO....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Anyone collect these or may happen to be in one and wants them? 
Car modeler may 1990, july 1990, march 1991, jan 1992 and july '92. Scale auto june 1992.


----------



## youcantfademe

i collect them pm me yur asking price....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GO TO EBAY AND CHECK THIS OUT ! 

Item number: 300350627110


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2009, 03:06 PM~15175321
> *GO  TO  EBAY  AND  CHECK THIS  OUT !
> 
> Item number: 300350627110
> *


Thats pretty cool.


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know any other method of stripping paint i have anther 37 chevy body but paint wont cum off tried easy-off that didnt work tried brake fluid that didnt work either dont know wat kind of paint it is can anybody help with any suggestions tk u


----------



## Ohio Chad

Some bitch I went to school with is on American Gladiators.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 24 2009, 05:24 PM~15177880
> *does anybody know any other method of stripping paint i have anther 37 chevy body but paint wont cum off tried easy-off that didnt work tried brake fluid that didnt work either dont know wat kind of paint it is can anybody help with any suggestions tk u
> *


Did you try Super Clean??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 24 2009, 06:16 PM~15178280
> *Did you try Super Clean??
> *


X-2 CASTRO SUPER CLEAN.


----------



## BODINE

gotta do me few maps of call of duty online ps3 then build a little


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2009, 08:06 PM~15179546
> *gotta do me few maps of call of duty online ps3 then build a little
> *


That's how I do it :biggrin: COD 4 tho


----------



## BODINE

im doing cod world at war


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2009, 08:38 PM~15179859
> *im doing cod world at war
> *


oh, I really didn't care for that one.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 24 2009, 09:45 PM~15179904
> *oh, I really didn't care for that one.
> *


i just never got modern one


----------



## phatras

Hey.. A few people asked for a picture of the aoshima wheels on something..


----------



## DEUCES76

them r some badass wheels rick


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 24 2009, 05:16 PM~15178280
> *Did you try Super Clean??
> *


nope not yet where can i get it @ and thanks for the info u to biggs


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Fuck yeah, Why didn't you show me those the other day. I would have tried to swindle them from ya. lol.


----------



## darkside customs

Walmart should have it. Thats where I get mine at. They also have Purple Power. basically the same thing bro


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

:angry:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2009, 10:24 PM~15180942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got your workshop all finished I take it.


----------



## BODINE

guy at work (backs hurt ) so im doing a lot of stocking ...stacking ...1,600 case truck ... tired a lot ......cuz im working mornings.....6-4


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2009, 11:31 PM~15181028
> *guy at work (backs hurt ) so im doing a lot of stocking ...stacking ...1,600 case truck ... tired a lot  ......cuz im working mornings.....6-4
> *


even tho i got 2 mildly heriated disc ......and 1 that bulges


----------



## darkside customs

Damn bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 24 2009, 09:12 PM~15180847
> *Walmart should have it. Thats where I get mine at. They also have Purple Power. basically the same thing bro
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## BODINE

got my raise today




































.42  wtf


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 24 2009, 10:37 PM~15181112
> * thanks bro
> *


Anytime homie  :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Wasnt this one of them MCBA meet photos?









The guy on the right looks kinda like mini (if I got the right guy in mind)


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 25 2009, 01:47 AM~15181869
> *Wasnt this one of them MCBA meet photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy on the right looks kinda like mini (if I got the right guy in mind)
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! PUTO!! HAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Wasnt this one of them MCBA meet photos?









The guy on the right looks kinda like mini (if I got the right guy in mind)

Pretty dam close to one, I see 20 members in just that picture. :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 24 2009, 11:06 PM~15180126
> *Hey.. A few people asked for a picture of the aoshima wheels on something..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:
i *HAVE* to have a few sets of those!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 25 2009, 09:47 AM~15182596
> *:wow:
> i HAVE have a few sets of those!
> *





you dont have any of them wheels foo, thems new and cost a good bit to be shipped from the other side of the world :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oops that was a typo!


----------



## phatras

actually.. A nice heads up to you all.. HLJ.com is doing free shipping right now if you pay with paypal.. So buy up all those wheels and get free shipping.. Cant beat it..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do they have the type 3s?


----------



## phatras

um.. how about you type hlj.com in the address bar.. search there site and find it for yourself lazy.. LMAO.. J/k Yes they showed all 4 of the megarims in stock earlier today.. Look under aoshima then wheel/tire.. They have a good amount of wheel in stock now..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:
when i get some more bread ima take a peep over there, one of my future builds will have them on it *for sure*


----------



## phatras

think the sale is till end of next month so ya got a little time.. However they sell out of wheels fast so once there gone there usually gone for good..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well, if i dont ill have to see about getting a set from you :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 25 2009, 12:40 PM~15183914
> *well, if i dont ill have to see about getting a set from you :biggrin:
> *





good luck.............. thats like tryin to pry a raw steak away from a hungry pit bull, that shits not gonna happen lol :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 25 2009, 06:53 PM~15186860
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





we will see whats up this weekend bitch!










































:biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 25 2009, 05:53 PM~15186860
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
lmao now thats funny !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 25 2009, 11:27 PM~15189075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> lmao now thats funny !!!!!!!!!!!
> *





you would find that funny huh :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2009, 11:43 PM~15189209
> *you would find that funny huh :biggrin:
> *


I have to admit i do too.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 25 2009, 11:53 PM~15189310
> *I have to admit i do too.
> *






:biggrin: bastard :biggrin: lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2009, 11:57 PM~15189364
> *:biggrin:  bastard :biggrin:  lol
> *


Feel free to rip on my home team all you want.


----------



## BODINE

*ANYONE WANNA TRADE ME MODEL STUFF FOR MY TRAXXAS T-MAXX 2.5*

got from a friend ....cranked up that day ...sat for like 3 months and it wouldnt start...i bought new ez-start ...and never put everything back one :cheesy: 

ill have to find the gas tank lol

has tmaxx
escalade body
hummer body
charger/and ezstart


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 26 2009, 12:00 AM~15189400
> *Feel free to rip on my home team all you want.
> *






lions? lol


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 25 2009, 09:34 PM~15189734
> *ANYONE WANNA TRADE ME MODEL STUFF FOR MY TRAXXAS T-MAXX 2.5
> 
> got from a friend ....cranked up that day ...sat for like 3 months and it wouldnt start...i bought new ez-start ...and never put everything back one  :cheesy:
> 
> ill have to find the gas tank lol
> 
> has tmaxx
> escalade body
> hummer body
> charger/and ezstart
> *


what kind of model stuff are you looking for??????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 25 2009, 12:47 AM~15181869
> *Wasnt this one of them MCBA meet photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy on the right looks kinda like mini (if I got the right guy in mind)
> *


And just for the record Chris, We are not fat......... JUST FLUFFY.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15189989
> *And just for the record Chris, We are not fat......... JUST FLUFFY.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

another weird spider i found on my porch


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 26 2009, 12:36 AM~15189748
> *lions? lol
> *


Yup, There a laughing stock. My tvs are banned from ever watching any Lions games.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I'm going to use the off topic section to vent for just a second.

Were i work i meet allot of famous people. Very wealthy people. 
I have noticed the more wealthy they are. They are less likely to tip.
I'm poor, but i tip good. Lol. fuckin bastards.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15189989
> *And just for the record Chris, We are not fat......... JUST FLUFFY.
> *


lmao. Biggs went to japan and his name was phat chins. Lmao. Jk bigg homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

whore!!!


Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
Poster Posts
*[email protected] 844*
BODINE 550
spikekid999 548
Minidreams Inc. 477
betoscustoms 401
CNDYBLU66SS 340
Diamond502 322
youcantfademe 312
rollinoldskoo 309
mcloven 284


----------



## Ohio Chad

Seen this going down the road so I followed them home and snapped a picture.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2009, 08:54 PM~15195060
> *whore!!!
> Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster  Posts
> [email protected]  844
> BODINE                550
> spikekid999  548
> Minidreams Inc.  477
> betoscustoms  401
> CNDYBLU66SS  340
> Diamond502  322
> youcantfademe  312
> rollinoldskoo  309
> mcloven                284
> tyhodge07              63
> *


 :0 *whores*


----------



## tyhodge07

*Who posted in: randumb shit (The first now locked topic)*
Poster Posts 
*tyhodge07 1213 *
Minidreams Inc. 941 
LowandBeyond 811 
zfelix 764 
Mr Biggs 662 
SCOOBY SNACKS 547 
MARINATE 490 
Pokey 455 
1ofaknd 411


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 26 2009, 10:01 PM~15196452
> *Who posted in: randumb shit (The first now locked topic)
> Poster Posts
> tyhodge07 1213
> Minidreams Inc. 941
> LowandBeyond 811
> zfelix 764
> Mr Biggs 662
> SCOOBY SNACKS 547
> MARINATE 490
> Pokey 455
> 1ofaknd 411
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

yes, may the first randumb shit topic RIP. oneofakindly cock sucker, fuck him for it :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 26 2009, 10:27 PM~15196671
> *yes, may the first randumb shit topic RIP.  oneofakindly cock sucker, fuck him for it :angry: :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: um...no comment....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 27 2009, 12:45 AM~15196793
> *:ugh: um...no comment....
> *


:0 :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 26 2009, 10:52 PM~15196849
> *:0  :uh:
> *


:dunno: i gotta play nice..... free speech aint really free after all.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 27 2009, 12:58 AM~15196890
> *:dunno: i gotta play nice..... free speech aint really free after all.....
> *


:roflmao: its free for me still :biggrin: u walkin on a thin line?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 26 2009, 11:02 PM~15196916
> *:roflmao:  its free for me still  :biggrin: u walkin on a thin line?
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Sep 26 2009, 07:54 PM~15195063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen this going down the road so I followed them home and snapped a picture.
> *


How do you like your new sofa? I think its pretty nice!! Congrats! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone play that odst yet?


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 26 2009, 11:07 PM~15196942
> *anyone play that odst yet?
> *


not yet man. cant wait till october, forza 3 is coming out. i want that game so bad man. lol


----------



## tyhodge07

odst is pretty good, its more of a maze and confuses the shit out of me when ive been drinkin, haha.. not really for forza didnt really like the other's. ill kick some ass on some rock band tho, have yet to try the beatles out


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2009, 08:54 PM~15187738
> *we will see whats up this weekend bitch!
> :biggrin:
> *


o yes we will..... be ready for an L too :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

COLTS GONNA BE 3-0 TONIGHT


----------



## BiggC

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

18 sec til the bengles beat the stealers :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

game over :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 27 2009, 10:55 AM~15198095
> *o yes we will..... be ready for an L too :biggrin:
> *


told ya 














WHO DEY.................BIIIIIIIIITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

anybody going to lowrider night at rallys in chula?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 27 2009, 07:13 PM~15200402
> *told ya
> WHO DEY.................BIIIIIIIIITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







:biggrin: you guys fought for that one :biggrin: 



good game tho, and pittsburgh needs to pull there head outa there asses real soon, or else we may end up like the bungles of the past couple years.............
































dead last :biggrin: 


just fawkin wit ya E , you got braggin rights till the next game  live it up lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 27 2009, 09:21 PM~15201310
> *:biggrin:  you guys fought for that one :biggrin:
> good game tho, and pittsburgh needs to pull there head outa there asses real soon, or else we may end up like the bungles of the past couple years.............
> dead last :biggrin:
> just fawkin wit ya E , you got braggin rights till the next game   live it up lol
> *


and you no this brother!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 27 2009, 09:27 PM~15201342
> *and you no this brother!
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

colts 3-0 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7RD1gdmoGk


----------



## sdkid

any body got an update bout the indoor custom carshow? are they gonna have model cars in it?


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone headin out to the haunted coaster rides at kings island this year?


----------



## BODINE

might have to find some wheels that sit in further :/


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

just slim down the mounting post till you you get it to sit where you need it !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 07:10 AM~15226394
> *just  slim  down  the  mounting  post    till you  you  get  it to  sit  where  you  need  it  !
> *


what do you use to glue your wheels on good?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 30 2009, 10:45 AM~15227479
> *what do you use to glue your wheels on good?
> *


Im not mini...LOL But I use Bondene,Tenax,or just plain ole superglue.To keep em straight I use a level...yes a real level layed down and I put the car on it.Just takes a few seconds and a little patience.Just sayin...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 30 2009, 12:12 PM~15227711
> *Im not mini...LOL But I use Bondene,Tenax,or just plain ole superglue.To keep em straight I use a level...yes a real level layed down and I put the car on it.Just takes a few seconds and a little patience.Just sayin...
> *




the level is a good ideah  

and i use epoxy for mine


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 30 2009, 10:45 AM~15227479-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do you use to glue your wheels on good?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FRIST OF 2 LESSONS IN MY SCHOOL TOPIC ON MOUNTING WHEELS !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 11:50 PM~13134408
> *THIS IS  PART  1 OF  A  2  PART  HOW  TO  TIP THAT  WILL  COVER  ADDING  MOST  OF  THEM  PEGASUS AFTERMARKET WHEELS  TO  SOME OF  THE  MORE  COMMON  KITS  OFFERED  TODAY  !
> 
> WAIT  !!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T  CUT  THE  AXLE'S DOWN !</span>
> 
> WHAT  WE  DO  HERE  IS  FIND  SOME TUBING  THAT  FITS  OVER  THE  METAL  AXLES  AND  MAKE  SOME  SPACERS . IF YOU  CUT THE  AXLE  DOWN  YOU  MOVE  THE  WHEELS  IN TOO MUCH  AND  IT  WON'T  LOOK  RIGHT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO  MAKE  THE  SPACERS  PUT THE  AXLE AND  WHEELS  BACK  INTO THE  CHASSIE  AND  TRY  TO  CENTER IT  EVEN IN  THE  KIT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT  THE TUBING  THE  NEEDED  SIZE  AND  THEN  PUT  IT  BACK  IN THE  CHASSIE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 11:51 PM~13134419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE  HOW  THE  SPACERS  HELP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO  BOTH  AXLES  LIKE  THIS  AND  PUT  IT  BACK  INTO  THE  KIT  AND  TAKE  A  LOOK !  NO SLIDING  , WHEELS  LOOK  LIKE  THE  SHOULD  ON  A  REAL  RIDE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT  HAPPY  WITH  THE  STANCE ?
> 
> THIS  NEXT  INFO  WORKS  FOR  FRONT  UP  REAR DOWN, FRONT  DOWN  REAR UP ,SIDE TO SIDE , AND A  LITTLE  AIRED 3 WHEEL !
> 
> I  WANT  THE  REAR DOWN  FRONT  UP  LOOK  SO  TAKE  THE  REAR  SET  UP  BACK  OUT  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO GET THE  REAR AS  LOW  AS  IT  WOULD  GO  WITH  OUT  CUTTING  THE  INNER  WELLS  OUT  I  JUST  STUCK THEM UNDER  THE  KIT  WITH THE  CHASSIE  IN  PLACE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW  GRAB THE  KIT ,  THE  WHEEL ,  AND  THE  DRILL  BIT . HOLD  THE  WHEEL  CENTERED AND  DRILL  THROW  THE  WHEEL AND  INTO  THE  CHASSIE .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF  DONE  RIGHT  YOU'LL  END  UP  WITH  A  NEW  MOUNTING  HOLE AT  THE  RIDE  HIGTH  TO  SET  THE  CAR  WHERE NEED  FOR  YOUR  LIKING .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT  THE  REAR  AXLE SET  UP  BACK  IN AND  TAKE A LOOK !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT  HAPPY  WITH  FRONT ?
> 
> WELL GO GET  YOU  A  BRASS HANGER!
> 
> THIS  WORKS  BETTER  CAUSE  THE  HANGER  BENDS ALOT  EASIER  THEN THE  KIT  AXLE WILL  . THERE'S  NO  EXTRA  SPACE  IN THIS  CHASSIE  TO  LIFT  THE  FRONT  ANY HIGHER SO  I  AM  GOING  TO  AIM  FOR THE  EXTENDED UPPER  A-ARM  LOOK.
> 
> TAKE THE  HANGER  AND THE  KIT  AXLE  AND  CUT  YOUR NEW  AXLE  THE  SAME  SIZE  AS  THE  KIT  AXLE  IS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO  GET  THE EXTENDED  UPPER  LOOK  YOU  NEED  TO  LIGHTLY  BEND THE ENDS JUST  A  LITTLE .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT  THE  NEW  AXLE  IN  AND  ADD  THE  SPACERS  AND  WHEELS  AND  TAKE  A  LOOK !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE  YOU  GO  ! GIVES  THAT  LACK  OF  DETAIL ITEMS  A  NEW  LOOK .
> 
> FOR  3 WHEEL  YOU'LL  HAVE  TO  CUT THE  UPPER  HALF  OF  THE  INNER  WHEEL  WELL  OFF  AND  DRILL  A  HOLE  FURTHER  UP  THE  SIDE  YOU  WANT  DROPPED  AND  FEED  YOUR  AXLE  THROW  THE  KIT  OPENING  AND  ANGLED  THROW  THE  NEW  HOLE  YOU  MADE .
> 
> FOR THE  FRONT  TO BE  LOWERED AND  TO  HAVE  THE  SIDE TO SIDE  LOOK  JUST  COPY THE  STEPS  FOR  THE  REAR END  I  POSTED .
> 
> IF  YOU  CUT  THE  TOPS OFF THE INNER WHEEL WELLS THE  CAR CAN  LAY  FRAME IF  YOU  WANT  THE    PANCAKE  LOOK .
> 
> PART # 2  WILL  TAKE  ON  THE  REVELL , MONOGRAM, AND THE  OTHER  PLASTIC  STYLE  STUD MOUNTS !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 11:54 PM~13134445
> *THIS IS PART 2 OF A 2 PART HOW TO TIP THAT WILL COVER ADDING MOST OF THEM PEGASUS AFTERMARKET WHEELS TO SOME OF THE MORE COMMON KITS OFFERED TODAY !
> 
> MOUNTING PEGASUS WHEELS #2 !
> 
> REVELL,MONOGRAM,LINDBERG,TESTORS,AND  THE  NEW AMT TOOL !
> 
> THESE  KIT'S  COME  WITH  THE  STYLE  OF  CHASSIE  IN  WHICH  YOU  HAVE  TO  ADD  THE  UNDERSIDE  DETAIL AND  FOR THE  MOST  COMMON  KIT HAVE  A  STUD  MADE  TO THE  AXLE  WHERE  THEIR  WHEELS OR  WHEEL  BACKING  PLATES  ARE  TO  BE  MOUNTED !
> 
> HERE IS THE KIT I CHOSE TO USE AND A SET OF PEGASUS 1109 CHROME D'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR  THIS  TIP  IT  WILL  HELP  IF  YOU  USE  1  OF  THESE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT  IS  A  DRILL BIT  SIZER .  TO  DO  THESE  NEXT  2  HOW  TO'S  YOU  WILL  WANT  THE  FITTMENT  OF  THE  ITEMD  BEING  DRILLED  AS  TIGHT  AS  POSSIBLE  TO  HELP  WITH THE  SAGGING  LOOK  !  LOOSE  FITTING  ITEMS  LOSE  STRENGTH  AND ARE  HARD  TO  KEEP  EVEN !
> 
> IT  ALSO  HELPS  TO  HAVE  A GOOD  SPREAD  OF  DRILL  BITS ON HAND !  I  USE  THESE  AND  RUN ABOUT  $10.00 SHIPPED  OR  CAN  BE  FOUND  AT  HARBOR FRIGHT FOR  $6.00 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS  YOU  CAN  SEE  30 BITS  FOR  UNDER $10.00 !  MOST  HABBY  SHOPS  GET $1.25 PER  BIT  !
> HERE'S  ALOOK  AT  WHAT  I  AM  WORKING  WITH  RIGHT  OUT  OF  THE  BOX !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF  YOU  LOOK  AT  THE  KIT  SUPPLIED  FRONT  A-ARM SET  UP  AND  REAR  END    YOU  CAN  SEE  THAT  THEY HAVE  3 LAYERS  TO  THE  MOUNTING  STUD .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST THING  THAT  WE  WANT  TO  DO  HERE  IS  VERY  CAREFULLY  TAKE  THE  TOP  EDGE  OFF THE  KIT  MOUNTING STUD !
> 
> IF YOU  USE  SPUER GLUE  YOU  MUST  ADD  A  KICKER  TO  INSTANTLY  DRY  IT  OR  IT  WILL  FOG  YOUR  CHROME  ON THE  WHEELS,  AND    FOG  THE  AREAS  AROUND THE  GLUE  SPOTS  ON THE KIT ! </span>
> 
> WELL I HOPE  THIS PART  #2 AND PART#1 HELP  IN  YOUR  UP AND COMING  PROJECTS !
> 
> AND  BEFORE  ANYONE  ASK  . YES  I  AM  WORKING  ON A  HOW  TO  WHEEL  MOUNT  ISSUE  FOR  THE  FOREGIN  KITS ,TAMYIA,AROSHIMA,FUJIMI  THAT  HAVE  THE  VERY  DETAIL  SET  UPS  AND  USE  THE  TINY  PUSH  IN PLASIC SPACER AND  LITTLE METAL  PUSH  IN  STUDS ! SO  PLEASE  KEEP  AN  EYE  OUT  FOR  THAT  SOON !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

went and got fish samwhich


----------



## LowandBeyond

Shit that mofo does look good. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 05:25 PM~15231275
> *Shit that mofo does look good.    :cheesy:
> *


little spot down the street called Clem's ! they tenderloin is also large as hell ! i'll get that next week :biggrin: 

Wife don't like the place but she's workin late so i went and snagged it up for dinner !


----------



## mademan

anyone interested in these Redlines? would trade for some model stuff. the supervan is in real good shape, the others not so much, but not terrible, and the T-4-2 the paint is near perfect, but the top is missing and the glass is broken.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

1 OF MY OWN PERSONAL FAVORITE PICS I HAVE TAKEN !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## LowandBeyond

Love that black


----------



## BiggC




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKS FUCKIN GREAT EDDIE ! WHERE'S THIS SHOW AT ?INDOORS AT VEGAS?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 05:59 PM~15232162
> *LOOKS  FUCKIN  GREAT  EDDIE  !  WHERE'S  THIS  SHOW  AT  ?INDOORS  AT  VEGAS?
> *


PHX SUPER SHOW JSUT PAST THIS WEEKEND...VEGAS IS NEXT WEEK


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 30 2009, 07:51 PM~15232090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 post more pics :biggrin: that bitch is clean!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 30 2009, 07:06 PM~15232216
> *PHX SUPER SHOW JSUT PAST THIS WEEKEND...VEGAS IS NEXT WEEK
> *



YOU PLACE?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 30 2009, 05:51 PM~15232090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks sick homie badest malibu out


----------



## mademan

well, tomorrow morning at 7:30 I start my new job.... im going back to the store that I worked at for almost 10 years.... that I swore I would never go back to........... this time however, with a Managment Position; and on my terms.

could be interesting to say the least.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 1 2009, 12:32 AM~15236868
> *well, tomorrow morning at 7:30 I start my new job.... im going back to the store that I worked at for almost 10 years.... that I swore I would never go back to........... this time however, with a Managment Position; and on my terms.
> 
> could be interesting to say the least.
> *


GOOD LUCK BROTHA!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 1 2009, 03:32 AM~15236868
> *well, tomorrow morning at 7:30 I start my new job.... im going back to the store that I worked at for almost 10 years.... that I swore I would never go back to........... this time however, with a Managment Position; and on my terms.
> 
> could be interesting to say the least.
> *




no more workin hours away from home and sleepin on couches anymore huh? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 03:27 PM~15231298
> *little  spot down  the  street  called  Clem's !  they  tenderloin    is  also  large  as  hell  ! i'll  get that  next  week  :biggrin:
> 
> Wife  don't  like  the  place  but  she's  workin  late  so  i  went  and  snagged  it  up  for  dinner !
> *


do they still serve the brain sandwhich? that mofo is good , 3 cow brains on a bun , i order it with cheese and grilled onions.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 09:55 AM~15238570
> *do they still serve the brain sandwhich? that mofo is good , 3 cow brains on a bun , i order it with cheese and grilled onions.....
> *


eat all the brains you want ...but its not gopnna make you smarter


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2009, 01:32 PM~15239405
> *eat all the brains you want ...but its not gopnna make you smarter
> *


But , what will happen if you Eat Bull Balls ? :uh: will it make you stronger....?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2009, 10:32 AM~15239405
> *eat all the brains you want ...but its not gopnna make you smarter
> *


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 02:24 PM~15239842
> *Lol :biggrin:
> *




SHOULDNT YOU BE AT THE POST OFFICE! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2009, 06:59 AM~15237494
> *no more workin hours away from home and sleepin on couches anymore huh? :biggrin:
> *


no more of that shit . The Store is 2.5 blocks from my house, so I can walk to work and get some exersize.

Im on lunch now, so far the morning has been good.

Im definatly gonna need to sit and do some building tonight! Id like to paint, however its raining, and rain is in the forcast for the next 3 days!


----------



## youcantfademe

RAIN HERE TOO. NO PAINTING TODAY.... :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 02:40 PM~15240446
> *RAIN HERE TOO. NO PAINTING TODAY....  :angry:
> *


FOOL I'M LAYING PRIMER AS WE SPEAK !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 03:48 PM~15240519
> *FOOL  I'M  LAYING  PRIMER  AS  WE  SPEAK !
> *





its about 51 degrees here  what you gotta say about that  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2009, 02:55 PM~15240584
> *its about 51 degrees here   what you gotta say about that   :biggrin:
> *



open the front door ! spray it bring it right back in ! :biggrin: do it all winter long around here !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 04:02 PM~15240653
> *open  the  front  door !  spray  it  bring  it  right  back in  ! :biggrin:  do  it  all  winter  long  around  here  !
> *




lol ill try that shit, see what i get :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

Anyone know a good site for NASCAR decals? I found some Slixx's on eBay. Thanks in advance.


----------



## youcantfademe

mcw has some decals i think....


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 05:35 PM~15241403
> *mcw has some decals i think....
> *



Nothing there fade thanks though.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 01:02 PM~15240653
> *open  the  front  door !  spray  it  bring  it  right  back in  ! :biggrin:  do  it  all  winter  long  around  here  !
> *



just sprayed primer myself this way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 1 2009, 04:34 PM~15241387
> *Anyone know a good site for NASCAR decals?  I found some Slixx's on eBay.  Thanks in advance.
> *


try southern motorsports 
the best on ebay are mike70ss or canascar60 look up their auctions by seller
mike70ss also has a website connected to his ads. those 2 guys are really great to deal with. I have bought tons of decals off them. let me know what your looking for as I may have them . 
hope this helps


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 1 2009, 02:34 PM~15241387
> *Anyone know a good site for NASCAR decals?  I found some Slixx's on eBay.  Thanks in advance.
> *


Slixx's is the only and the best way to go. They are the most authentic and nices one's out there. That's all I have used.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2009, 11:55 AM~15240584
> *its about 51 degrees here   what you gotta say about that   :biggrin:
> *


shit its 80 degrees out here love that california sun :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Oct 1 2009, 05:59 PM~15241571-->
> 
> 
> 
> try southern motorsports
> the best on ebay  are mike70ss  or canascar60 look up their auctions by seller
> mike70ss also has a website connected to his ads. those 2 guys are really great to deal with. I have bought tons of decals off them. let me know what your looking for as I may have them .
> hope this helps
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I'll check them out.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:35 PM~15241998
> *Slixx's is the only and the best way to go. They are the most authentic and nices one's out there. That's all I have used.
> *


Bigg's I looked pn Slixx website but didnt see any current NASCAR decals.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2009, 04:55 PM~15242189
> *shit its 80 degrees out here love that california sun  :biggrin:
> *


bout 80 here to today


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 04:02 PM~15240653
> *open  the  front  door !  spray  it  bring  it  right  back in  ! :biggrin:  do  it  all  winter  long  around  here  !
> *


X2....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 1 2009, 06:28 PM~15243502
> *X2....
> *



Lol yup. Thats what i do out the back door. Its got alittle over spray from over the years.


----------



## 408models

*ANY BODY INTERSTED IN A 5 TIMES ONLY USED NINTENDO DS LITE. I GOT IT FOR MY LADY WHEN SHE WAS PREGNANT SO SHE WASN'T SO BORED, BUT SHE RARELY USED LIKE I SAID ABOUT 5 TIMES??? 

IT'S BLACK, COMES WITH A CARRYING CASE, 4 XTRA GAME CASES, 4 XTRA STYLUS, HEADPHONES, WALL CHARGER, CAR CHARGER AND 2 GAMES: JAM SESSION & NAMCO MIXED GAMES LIKE PACMAN AND CENTEPED AND OTHERS.

GOT ABOUT $180 IN ALL SPENT ASKIN 

$130*


----------



## 408models

GOT THE PICS


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 1 2009, 06:04 PM~15242271
> *Thanks I'll check them out.
> Bigg's I looked pn Slixx website but didnt see any current NASCAR decals.
> *


thats because slixx stopped makin nascar decals a few years ago.
the only one makin current decals is powerslide. there a new company and
there quality is getting good. JWTBM might be making newer decals but not sure and their quality is better then slixx mike 70ss carries them both.


----------



## mcloven

78 Caddy Coupe promo








whats this worth


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 2 2009, 03:44 PM~15250429
> *78 Caddy Coupe promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats this worth
> *


you send it to me i'll pay you $20.00 !


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 01:49 PM~15250490
> *you  send  it to me  i'll  pay  you  $20.00 !
> *


that's what I was gonna offer


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 03:51 PM~15250506
> *that's what I was gonna offer
> *


well i spoke up frist ! :twak:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 2 2009, 02:44 PM~15250429
> *78 Caddy Coupe promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats this worth
> *


lets make a deal on this :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 2 2009, 03:54 PM~15250532
> *lets make a deal on this  :biggrin:
> *


*you have a chance to hook me up yet ?*


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 01:52 PM~15250514
> *well  i  spoke  up  frist  ! :twak:
> *


calmdown little one :machinegun:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 03:58 PM~15250577
> *calmdown little one  :machinegun:
> *


LOL ! :biggrin: 

I WANT IT SO I CAN GET IT BUILT FOR THE 2010 SHOW ! SO I CAN SHOW HEARSE HOW TO REWORK A PROMO WITH SOME TASTE TO IT ! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

im not gonna trade it off im just getting to buy it


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 02:56 PM~15250554
> *you  have  a  chance  to  hook  me  up  yet ?
> *


or me??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 2 2009, 04:39 PM~15250958
> *im not gonna trade it off im just getting to buy it
> *


I SAY AROUND $15.00 TO $25.00 

IF THE CHROME AND WINDOWS LOOK BRAND NEW AROUND $40.00!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 02:01 PM~15250615
> *LOL !  :biggrin:
> 
> I  WANT  IT  SO  I  CAN  GET  IT  BUILT  FOR  THE  2010    SHOW  ! SO  I  CAN  SHOW  HEARSE  HOW  TO  REWORK  A  PROMO  WITH  SOME  TASTE  TO  IT  ! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mcloven

i offerd him 20.00


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 03:01 PM~15250615
> *LOL !  :biggrin:
> 
> I  WANT  IT  SO  I  CAN  GET  IT  BUILT  FOR  THE  2010    SHOW  ! SO  I  CAN  SHOW  HEARSE  HOW  TO  REWORK  A  PROMO  WITH  SOME  TASTE  TO  IT  ! :biggrin:
> *


damn wish i knew you were looking for one.. Dude at a show few weeks ago had a minty green one for 8 bucks.. I would have snagged it for ya..


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 02:01 PM~15250615
> *LOL !  :biggrin:
> 
> I  WANT  IT  SO  I  CAN  GET  IT  BUILT  FOR  THE  2010    SHOW  ! SO  I  CAN  SHOW  HEARSE  HOW  TO  REWORK  A  PROMO  WITH  SOME  TASTE  TO  IT  ! :biggrin:
> *


Is that so? I still have a few tricks for mine. Don't even trip on it homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 2 2009, 05:20 PM~15251351
> *damn wish i knew you were looking for one.. Dude at a show few weeks ago had a minty green one for 8 bucks.. I would have snagged it for ya..
> *


I JUST WANT TO BUILD WHAT EVER HEARSE IS SO I CAN FUCK WITH HIM ON THE TABLES LIKE I DO ON HERE ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 05:55 PM~15252659
> *I  JUST WANT  TO  BUILD  WHAT  EVER   HEARSE   IS  SO  I CAN  FUCK   WITH  HIM  ON  THE  TABLES  LIKE  I  DO  ON  HERE  !   LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: its ok Mr, * IWIN * we all know you can do anything with plastic..... maybe you will try your hand at a dio and come on my level....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I LIKED THIS AND THOUGHT I'D POST IT UP SO SOME OF YOU COULD CHECK IT OUT. I HOPE THE LINK WORKS.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMKTNXXD9-g&NR=1


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 2 2009, 07:19 PM~15252854
> *  :uh: its ok Mr,  IWIN  we all know you can do anything with plastic..... maybe you will try your hand at a dio and come on my level....
> *


you build dios?? Pics or it didnt happen..lol.. NO for real got any pics.. I always admire dios and so want to build a big garage..


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 2 2009, 06:41 PM~15253065
> *you build dios?? Pics or it didnt happen..lol.. NO for real got any pics.. I always admire dios and so want to build a big garage..
> *


X2 on the pix


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 2 2009, 08:19 PM~15252854
> *  :uh: its ok Mr,  IWIN  we all know you can do anything with plastic..... maybe you will try your hand at a dio and come on my level....
> *













DON'T TRIP FOOL ! I DONE A FEW DIO'S ! SOLD 2 TO BETO BACK IN THE DAY ! YOU PLACED WITH YOURS BUT IT NEEDS HELP AND YOU KNOW THAT ! TOO MUCH INTO LITTLE OF A SPACE ! 

YOU DON'T THE SKILL TO COME AT ME ! WHY DO THINK YOUR IN MY SHADOWS INSTEAD THE SPOT LIGHTS !LOL ! :twak:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 07:00 PM~15253265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T  TRIP  FOOL !  I  DONE  A  FEW  DIO'S  !    SOLD  2  TO BETO  BACK  IN THE  DAY !    YOU  PLACED  WITH YOURS  BUT    IT NEEDS  HELP  AND  YOU  KNOW  THAT !  TOO MUCH  INTO  LITTLE  OF  A  SPACE !
> 
> YOU  DON'T  THE  SKILL  TO  COME  AT  ME  !    WHY  DO  THINK  YOUR  IN  MY  SHADOWS  INSTEAD    THE  SPOT  LIGHTS  !LOL ! :twak:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 2 2009, 09:03 PM~15253296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 07:08 PM~15253334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought you where shorter than that mini! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 08:11 PM~15253365
> *I thought you where shorter than that mini! :biggrin:
> *


and bigger ?


:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

PIC FROM WAY BACK !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 08:21 PM~15253454
> *PIC  FROM  WAY  BACK  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want one


----------



## mcloven




----------



## lb808

Hillbilly ninja here. Funny ass video. Now before anyone goes on and CRIES about me teasing HILLBILLYS again. i just wanna say. Not trying to harm anyone here. I did not make this VIDEO. Altough this dude looks like JEFF ([email protected]). :biggrin: LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2U-ZQMf56I


JUDY CHOP


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 2 2009, 10:26 PM~15253497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






post your own sheeeeit ya ball rider


----------



## mcloven

up for trade make offers


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 2 2009, 10:26 PM~15253971
> *Hillbilly ninja here. Funny ass video. Now before anyone goes on and CRIES about me teasing HILLBILLYS again. i just wanna say. Not trying to harm anyone here. I did not make this VIDEO. Altough this dude looks like JEFF ([email protected]).  :biggrin:  LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2U-ZQMf56I
> JUDY CHOP
> *


That was some funny shit. :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 2 2009, 09:15 PM~15254401
> *That was some funny shit.  :biggrin:
> *


There's one where he's on JERRY SPRINGER. Funny as shit there too.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 2 2009, 11:26 PM~15253971
> *Hillbilly ninja here. Funny ass video. Now before anyone goes on and CRIES about me teasing HILLBILLYS again. i just wanna say. Not trying to harm anyone here. I did not make this VIDEO. Altough this dude looks like JEFF ([email protected]).  :biggrin:  LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2U-ZQMf56I
> JUDY CHOP
> *



I DONT KNOW JEFF BUT THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

I love the view of a good Skyline; the more the better!


----------



## BODINE

60.00 good for this 1:8 scale ?


----------



## Kirby

hobbylobby? can you use a coupon on clearance items?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 3 2009, 07:43 PM~15259779
> *hobbylobby? can you use a coupon on clearance items?
> *


yea hobby lobby....dunno bout coupons 

reg price was like 102.00


----------



## BODINE

coupon says 40% off any regular price item


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 3 2009, 04:12 PM~15259122
> *I love the view of a good Skyline; the more the better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 THATS BADASS!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Some bar stools i started for the garage dio ill never build. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs

http://www.motorcityresincasters.com/mailjeep.htm
Definitely gonna have to get one of these soon.


----------



## 408models

ANY OFFERS
*ANY BODY INTERSTED IN A 5 TIMES ONLY USED NINTENDO DS LITE. I GOT IT FOR MY LADY WHEN SHE WAS PREGNANT SO SHE WASN'T SO BORED, BUT SHE RARELY USED LIKE I SAID ABOUT 5 TIMES??? 

IT'S BLACK, COMES WITH A CARRYING CASE, 4 XTRA GAME CASES, 4 XTRA STYLUS, HEADPHONES, WALL CHARGER, CAR CHARGER AND 2 GAMES: JAM SESSION & NAMCO MIXED GAMES LIKE PACMAN AND CENTEPED AND OTHERS.

GOT ABOUT $180 IN ALL SPENT ASKIN 

$130*


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 4 2009, 01:07 AM~15261141
> *http://www.motorcityresincasters.com/mailjeep.htm
> Definitely gonna have to get one of these soon.
> *


That's pretty sweet. What scale is it?


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 4 2009, 12:45 PM~15263396
> *That's pretty sweet.  What scale is it?
> *





homie was at toledo sellin them, they are pretty fuckin sweet!, and i think there 1/25 scale


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 01:02 PM~15263501
> *homie was at toledo sellin them, they are pretty fuckin sweet!, and i think there 1/25 scale
> *



Thanks dropped.

BTW GO BROWNS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 4 2009, 01:09 PM~15263536
> *Thanks dropped.
> 
> BTW GO BROWNS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *





not a problem bro.

and you shoulda seen the nasty looks i was gettin in a rest stop right outside cleveland yesterday lol, i rolled in wearin my steeler shirt and pirate hat, and didnt get one good look from anyone lol

but fuckit, i went and stopped to take a piss, so now i can say i pissed on cleveland lol and mean it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

its all about the cowboys


----------



## Ohio Chad

Well fuck...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 02:20 PM~15263990
> *not a problem bro.
> 
> and you shoulda seen the nasty looks i was gettin in a rest stop right outside cleveland yesterday lol, i rolled in wearin my steeler shirt and pirate hat, and didnt get one good look from anyone lol
> 
> but fuckit, i went and stopped to take a piss, so now i can say i pissed on cleveland lol and mean it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 4 2009, 06:19 PM~15265204
> *:rofl:
> *




what you laughin at, i stopped at a rest stop just outside philly once too lol

naw im playin bro :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 06:43 PM~15265328
> *what you laughin at, i stopped at a rest stop just outside philly once too lol
> 
> naw im playin bro :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 05:43 PM~15265328
> *what you laughin at, i stopped at a rest stop just outside philly once too lol
> 
> naw im playin bro :biggrin:
> *


I dare ya :biggrin: you know the homies in philly dont play that. they would find yo ass stuffed in a garbage can at the rest stop. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

they lost today and a couple ex eagles helped :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

steelers are goin to loose tonight also.. games comin on, about to watch this ass kickin. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 4 2009, 08:28 PM~15266012
> *steelers are goin to loose tonight also.. games comin on, about to watch this ass kickin. :cheesy:
> *








GO BOLTS........................ GO BOLTS :biggrin: 































yea right, i guess 21 zip at halftime means the chargers are havein a good game right


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 4 2009, 07:59 PM~15265780
> *I dare ya  :biggrin:  you know the homies in philly dont play that. they would find yo ass stuffed in a garbage can at the rest stop. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *





i was in philly a couple times homie lol, its not as dirty as most say lol, and yes i did piss in and on philly, sorry G  


so when we gonna see you march on up to the burgh wit that green shit on your back? hhmmm........................?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 4 2009, 08:28 PM~15266012
> *steelers are goin to loose tonight also.. games comin on, about to watch this ass kickin. :cheesy:
> *






just a quick update homie, incase you turned it off back in the 1st half lol, 28-0 pittsburghs up big :biggrin: and its still mid way threw the 3rd lol


----------



## tyhodge07

yea i know, i just know there is more steelers fans on here  it dont matter to me who wins, im a colts fan :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 4 2009, 10:23 PM~15266980
> *yea i know, i just know there is more steelers fans on here   it dont matter to me who wins, im a colts fan :biggrin:
> *





see you in jan. homie :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 4 2009, 08:02 PM~15265805
> *HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> they lost today and a couple ex eagles helped  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2009, 10:38 PM~15267130
> *Damn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave: Bye bye wheels.


----------



## airbrushmaster

MUST HAVE BEEN SOME SICK ASS WHEELS.... HOPE HE HAS GOOD INSURANCE!!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 09:20 PM~15266931
> *just a quick update homie, incase you turned it off back in the 1st half lol, 28-0 pittsburghs up big :biggrin:  and its still mid way threw the 3rd lol
> *


Ouch 28 to 14, I didn't get to watch the game but I was hoping the Chargers would've done better then that.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2009, 10:38 PM~15267130
> *Damn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like they left the lugnuts for the front wheels.


----------



## tyhodge07

if they could hold them for once, they could make a pretty good come back, lol. 28-35


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2009, 07:38 PM~15267130
> *Damn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE A GOOD ALARM. ALL THAT MONEY FOR THAT RIDE, AND HE CAN'T AFFORD A GOOD ALARM. IN GOT THE NEW VIPER ALARM IN MINE, AND THAT IS ONE OF THE MAIN REASONS I GOT IT. IT HAS THE MECURY LEVEL SWITCH. THE MIN THE CAR IS MOVED MORE THEN A 1/4 INCH UP OR DOWN OR THEY TRY TO TOW IT, THE ALARM WILL SOUND. BUT FIRST THE PAGER THAT'S HOOKED UP TO MY KEYS WILL GO OFF, THEN 1 MIN LATER THE CAR WILL SOUND OFF. THIS WAY IT GIVES ME A CHANCE TO GO OUT SIDE AND SHOOT THEM FOOLS.


----------



## BODINE

*woo hoo *


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 09:01 PM~15266721
> *i was in philly a couple times homie lol, its not as dirty as most say lol, and yes i did piss in and on philly, sorry G
> so when we gonna see you march on up to the burgh wit that green shit on your back? hhmmm........................?
> *


ah yeah ok jeff here's a scenario for you : come to the stadium and I will pay you 100 bucks cash plus your ticket when the eagles and cowboys or the giants play and you wear one of their jerseys and the eagles are losin and you talk shit to everybody around you and watch what happens if you think there not that dirty
I will promise to wave bye to you as they toss you off the 700 level :biggrin: 
dont forget we got our own courthouse in the stadium if you want to press charges
on your attackers lol :biggrin: 

shit I aint scared I will come to pissburgh ooops sorry pittsburgh with my regulation andre waters jersey on and talk all the shit I want too !!!
aah as long as I got my roscoe in my back pocket :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

didnt someone in the model section post this image? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=501349

this is a locked topic cuz he is a scammer, but he claimed it as samsung when u can clearly see on the tv its panasonic. the image looks familiar.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 4 2009, 11:45 PM~15267807
> *ah yeah ok jeff here's a scenario for you : come to the stadium and I will pay you 100 bucks cash plus your ticket when the eagles and cowboys or the giants play and you wear one of their jerseys and the eagles are losin and you talk shit to everybody around you and watch what happens if you think there not that dirty
> I will promise to wave bye to you as they toss you off the 700 level  :biggrin:
> dont forget we got our own courthouse in the stadium if you want to press charges
> on your attackers lol  :biggrin:
> 
> shit I aint scared I will come to pissburgh ooops sorry pittsburgh with my regulation andre waters jersey on and talk all the shit I want too !!!
> aah as long as I got my roscoe in my back pocket  :biggrin:
> *





1st off............... what you talkin bout WE? your from MARYland foo lol, not philly  

2nd off, you couldnt pay me loot to wear them shitty ass jerseys, but i will take you up on that offer and wear my steelers jersey, and talk shit! WHAT AM I SUPOSSED TO BE SKEEEERT? 
but atleast ill get 100 bucks cash tax free, and get a great laugh out of it lol


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 11:29 PM~15268335
> *1st off............... what you talkin bout WE? your from MARYland foo lol, not philly
> 
> 2nd off, you couldnt pay me loot to wear them shitty ass jerseys, but i will take you up on that offer and wear my steelers jersey, and talk shit! WHAT AM I SUPOSSED TO BE SKEEEERT? but atleast ill get 100 bucks cash tax free, and get a great laugh out of it lol
> *


AS THAT LITTLE GREEN ( OBVIOUSLY A EAGLES FAN LOL ) YODA SAID NO BUT YOU WILL BE OH BUT YOU WILL BE LOL !!!!!!!!!!

yeah I am from maryland ya knucklehead so what ?????????
does that mean I cant be a eagles fan . and the we part is how all us eagles fans talk. and actually its not eagles it's igles :biggrin: 

and no the 100 bucks is only for you wearing one of those jerseys not the pissburgh jersey. :biggrin: you gotta wear one of those to really get the full affect lol .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 5 2009, 01:01 AM~15268617
> *AS THAT LITTLE GREEN ( OBVIOUSLY A EAGLES FAN LOL ) YODA SAID NO BUT YOU WILL BE OH BUT YOU WILL BE LOL !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yeah I am from maryland ya knucklehead so what ?????????
> does that mean I cant be a eagles fan . and the we part is how all us  eagles fans talk. and actually its not eagles it's igles  :biggrin:
> 
> and no the 100 bucks is only for you wearing one of those jerseys not the pissburgh jersey.  :biggrin:  you gotta wear one of those to really get the full affect lol .
> *





ok ok ok so i come to a igles game with you wearin some garbage and all you can do is treat me to a nose bleed? because the 700 section is up there wit the pigons lol 

come on G, i thought we were better then that lol :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 5 2009, 12:08 AM~15268678
> *ok ok ok so i come to a igles game with you wearin some garbage and all you can do is treat me to a nose bleed? because the 700 section is up there wit the pigons lol
> 
> come on G, i thought we were better then that lol :biggrin:
> *


 WEARIN GARBAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
cause the 700 level is all I can afford lol . you should see ticket prices !!!!!!!!
they are friggin crazy !!!!! you have not lived until you experience a igles game in the 700 level lol . its crazy up there man . thats where all the dregs hang out. I watched a game up there one time and there was a guy next to us called himself spider and he was friggin trippin on acid lol. plus all the fights they show on tv thats where they are . its almost more fun then the game.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

drew this tonight, was only supposed to spend fifty minutes on it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:








but by far the best drawing ive done to date, none of my old shit beats this


----------



## Guest

Looks real good D!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 5 2009, 02:44 AM~15269265
> *drew this tonight, was only supposed to spend fifty minutes on it :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but by far the best drawing ive done to date, none of my old shit beats this
> *






thats sick as fawk D :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 5 2009, 08:37 AM~15269984
> *thats sick as fawk D :biggrin:
> *



X 2 !


----------



## 408models

*I GOT THIS SMALL COMPRESSOR FOR SALE. GOOD FOR SMALL AIRBRUSH WORK ON MODELS. IT DOESN'T HAVE A REGULATOR OR ANYTHING, IT'S JUST A SIMPLE PLUG AND PLAY STYLE. I'VE HAD THIS FOR ABOUT 6 YEARS NOW AND STILL WORKS GOOD*  I WANNA SAY ITS ABOUT 10''(L)X 6''(W)X 7(H) guestimate
*MY POPS ACTUALLY BOUGHT A NEWER 1/2 SIZE CRAFTSMEN ONE SO I FUGURED I CAN USE THAT.* :biggrin: 

*TAKING ANY DESCENT OFFERS $$$$$$ 
IT IS A LIL HEAVY SO SHIPPING WILL BE DETERMINED ON LOCATION.*

*I DON'T HAVE MY PICS OF IT CAUSE I JUST DECIDED TO GET RID OF IT TODAY AND ITS AT MY FOLKS HOUSE, BUT HERE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE A ND LINK TO DETAILS ON IT*.  

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pas/pasd500.htm


----------



## [email protected]

same one i got :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2009, 07:38 PM~15267130
> *Damn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol..loser with a fast car. my truck dont even have an alarm system on it. its got its own anti-theft system called airbags. Cant tow, move, lift it without air. QAnd forget tryin to snatch my 20"s....lol :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

well before i left ohio saw this car show and took an few pic enjoy


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## BODINE

think these wheels go ok with this?


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BiggC

If any one wants some Model Car Garage stuff it's 20% off till the 8th.

Here's the info.
Hello Model Car Garage Customers and Friends,

Can you believe Fall is hear already, Its time to sit back and relax and pull out those model kits you've been wanting to work on and let the cares of the world roll off your shoulders. The Model Car Garage (MCG) can help you build an awesome ride with its custom kits.

MCG is having a 20% off sale storewide with no minimums. It's going on right now thru October 8, 2009. We have created a coupon code to use on your next purchase. Take 20% off storewide when you use the promotion code "FALL SALE" upon your checkout.

Tell your friends and family about this 20% off discount promotion code "FALL SALE" and let them get in on the savings as well.

Don't forget that special someone who loves to build. These kits will make great gifts!!

Remember the sale ends on October 8, 2009
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how ghey, it was fall when i ordered my shit and i aint get no 20% off lol


----------



## [email protected]

these look too small to any of you?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 5 2009, 11:01 PM~15277295
> *how ghey, it was fall when i ordered my shit and i aint get no 20% off lol
> *



Have to use the promo code.


----------



## sdkid

them rims look perfect [email protected] id stick with them


----------



## tyhodge07

woooo hooooo, its a me. MARIO


----------



## tyhodge07

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 

DO YOU FUCKER'S EVER SLEEP AROUND HERE :ugh:


----------



## eastside1989

:cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 5 2009, 11:52 PM~15278050-->
> 
> 
> 
> these look too small to any of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Oct 6 2009, 06:34 AM~15280006
> *1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> 
> DO YOU FUCKER'S EVER SLEEP AROUND HERE :ugh:
> *


I have kids. Sleep is overrated.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 5 2009, 08:58 PM~15278120
> *Have to use the promo code.
> *


i used the same wheels on a truck and they are small id say they are a 16/18 combo but they look good :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ohio Chad

My son and I building a Semi:





































He did about 75% of it with me doing the more delicate stuff.


----------



## tyhodge07

looks good ohio chads son.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 7 2009, 01:25 PM~15292761
> *looks good ohio chads son.
> *



He said thank you.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 5 2009, 02:44 AM~15269265
> *drew this tonight, was only supposed to spend fifty minutes on it :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but by far the best drawing ive done to date, none of my old shit beats this
> *


thats dope as hell homie! picked a perfect car 2 draw 2...i love them new zr1's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ST. Louis -3


----------



## Mr Biggs

^^^^^^^^^^

Thats right....


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 7 2009, 10:36 PM~15299422
> *ST. Louis    -3
> *


HEEEEELLLLLLL YAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! GO DODGERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 7 2009, 10:25 AM~15292761
> *looks good ohio chads son.
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 7 2009, 11:22 PM~15299709
> *X2
> *


X-3.......


----------



## Siim123

X4  
:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

IM THINKING OF FINISHING THIS ONE FOR THE NOVEMBER SHOW , SHOUL I LEAVE IT ALL JUST ONE COLOR OR DO SOM PATTERN WRK ON IT???? :dunno: if i cant decide its going bk in the box









im thinking something like this


----------



## Siim123

Sorry for bullshit but I cant stop laughing at Dimitri's face :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Oct 8 2009, 02:22 AM~15299709-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 8 2009, 02:24 AM~15299720
> *X-3.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@Oct 8 2009, 09:48 AM~15300953
> *X4
> :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Guys!


----------



## danny chawps

ANYBODY GOT ANY WHEELS , 3piece if u have them


----------



## Ohio Chad

http://www.meet-an-inmate.com/index.html

:cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 8 2009, 11:15 AM~15302897
> *http://www.meet-an-inmate.com/index.html
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


theres some hotties locked up..... what do i have to do to become a prison guard??? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 8 2009, 11:24 AM~15302971
> *theres some hotties locked up..... what do i have to do to become a prison guard??? :cheesy:
> *


I seen a good one in there. Or even 2.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 8 2009, 01:45 PM~15303165
> *I seen a good one in there. Or even 2.
> *


http://www.meet-an-inmate.com/ladies/kia-10647.htm
:cheesy: id hit it


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 8 2009, 12:06 PM~15303335
> *http://www.meet-an-inmate.com/ladies/kia-10647.htm
> :cheesy: id hit it
> *


x2.. on the plus side she gets out in a few months..... :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

i see ninjas.... :0 

15 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and * 5 Anonymous Users * )
9 Members: Padilla 505, base905, JGREEZY, CustomFreak, jevries, LowandBeyond, slameds10, sdkid, Hydrohype


----------



## tyhodge07

i like the ones that say, education: college degree, release date: 1.1.2095 :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 8 2009, 12:14 PM~15303384
> *i like the ones that say, education: college degree, release date: 1.1.2095 :roflmao:
> *


link?


----------



## tyhodge07

its not that many years, but still a few....

anyways:
http://www.meet-an-inmate.com/ladies/april-10771.htm
id hit it


----------



## youcantfademe

eh...

http://www.meet-an-inmate.com/ladies/aleeta-10474.htm


----------



## tyhodge07

thats all you bro.. shoot her a letter.. i see love in the year 2019 from you two :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 8 2009, 12:29 PM~15303496
> *thats all you bro.. shoot her a letter.. i see love in the year 2019 from you two  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im good bro , i just found out a week or so ago i get to be a daddy again..... thats enough drama in and of itself.....


----------



## tyhodge07

again? you fail last time? whats up with the again


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 8 2009, 02:31 PM~15303516
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im good bro , i just found out a week or so agoLOL ! I'M IN TEARS LAUGHING ! *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 8 2009, 12:33 PM~15303529
> *again? you fail last time?  whats up with the again
> *


#3 or 4 depending on how you look at it.... its time to get snipped


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 8 2009, 02:42 PM~15303605
> *#3 or 4 depending on how you look at it.... its time to get snipped
> *


*So you really mean 2 ! Your double vision has you multiplying your view ! *


----------



## tyhodge07

more cross eyed fat kids? never knew


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 8 2009, 12:41 PM~15303596
> *LOL ! I'M  IN  TEARS  LAUGHING !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

hello to you to !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 8 2009, 12:45 PM~15303636-->
> 
> 
> 
> *So  you  really  mean  2  !    Your  double  vision  has  you  multiplying  your  view !  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Oct 8 2009, 12:46 PM~15303638
> *more cross eyed fat kids? never knew
> *


fuck you too.... :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 8 2009, 03:19 PM~15303423
> *its not that many years, but still a few....
> 
> anyways:
> http://www.meet-an-inmate.com/ladies/april-10771.htm
> id hit it
> *


Sounds like she used to work the corner before.


----------



## MC562

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBK7z895b2I


----------



## Mr Biggs

Here is the one I like.  :biggrin: 
http://www.meet-an-inmate.com/ladies/shelby-10531.htm


----------



## tyhodge07

dodgers 2-0.. pretty sweet come back.


----------



## undercoverimpala

_*HELL YA!!!!!!!!! GO DODGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 06:52 PM~15306855
> *HELL YA!!!!!!!!! GO DODGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## [email protected]

you know i still dont get it, how the hell does one city have 2 superbowls in what? 4 years, and a stanley cup, and the pirates are the worst loseing team in sports history with the most loseing seasons in a row?!?!


----------



## BiggC

Hello Model Car Garage Customers and Friends,

Can you believe it's Fall already? If you missed out on our last sale you've got a second chance now because The Model Car Garage (MCG) is offering 15% off EVERYTHING!!! Its time to pull out those model kits you've been wanting to work on and let the cares of the world roll off your shoulders. MCG can help you build an awesome ride with its custom kits.

MCG is having a 15% off sale storewide with no minimums. It's going on right now starting today, October 8, 2009 running through October 15, 2009. Take 15% off storewide when you use the promotion code "Fall" upon your checkout.
Tell your friends and family about this 15% off discount promotion code "Fall" and let them get in on the savings as well.

Don't forget that special someone who loves to build. These kits will make great gifts!!

Remember the sale ends on October 15, 2009

Start Shopping NOW by clicking on the link below or go to www.modelcargarage.com.

Sincerely,

Bob Korunow
President
Model Car Garage, Inc.
2908 SE Bella Road
Port St. Lucie, FL 34984
PHONE: (772) 343-0494
FAX: (772) 343-0495


6337236825


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i can see it now..


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: boat tails!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

its going up  for trades! who wants it and whats your offer


----------



## Linc

checkout what i picked up today! :cheesy: 

62 buick electra 225 by amt!










:cheesy: 

comes with nice chrome,









and alot of other goodies....


including a vert boot!!










:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 8 2009, 02:31 PM~15304524
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBK7z895b2I
> *


ttt


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 9 2009, 05:01 PM~15313862
> *ttt
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2009, 02:03 PM~15313398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I shoulda known that Rivi would end up in your possession. Glad to see it being put to use..... OH WAIT, just saw you wanna trade it. LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 9 2009, 07:11 PM~15314737
> *I shoulda known that Rivi would end up in your possession. Glad to see it being put to use..... OH WAIT, just saw you wanna trade it. LOL
> *


LOL ! I got it cheap ! So i'll use it to better my project list ! *PLUS I KEPT HEARSE FROM BUILDING IT ! *


----------



## darkside customs

HAHAHAHA


----------



## [email protected]

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24TH-RESIN-BOSS-429-...=item45ee899e71






:0 


anyone know where i can find them fuel fittings?


----------



## [email protected]

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-1-25-Casket-Curt...=item2556ab3dd2


----------



## BODINE

FRESH BOTTLE TO HELP ME GET IN THE MOOD TO BUILD


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 9 2009, 07:56 PM~15315788
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24TH-RESIN-BOSS-429-...=item45ee899e71
> :0
> anyone know where i can find them fuel fittings?
> *


Thats a real nice engine, but for that price it should have aluminum pullys and a better dist. that one looks like shit.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2009, 09:31 PM~15316608
> *FRESH BOTTLE TO HELP ME GET IN THE MOOD TO BUILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A man after my own tast. Good choice brother.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 10 2009, 02:03 AM~15317479
> *Thats a real nice engine, but for that price it should have aluminum pullys and a better dist. that one looks like shit.
> *




i agree, but im tryin to figure out what he used for the fuel fittings, they look brass?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2009, 12:31 AM~15316608
> *FRESH BOTTLE TO HELP ME GET IN THE MOOD TO BUILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





better do them dishes 1st before wifey whoops that ass :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

I've been craving some Jack and Coke like a mofo lately!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 10 2009, 09:54 AM~15319106
> *I've been craving some Jack and Coke like a mofo lately!
> *


That's my shit....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2009, 11:31 PM~15316608
> *FRESH BOTTLE TO HELP ME GET IN THE MOOD TO BUILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


      

*I'm with you on a different level...*










_*I can't come kick it with y'all in person so I'ma do it up right down here for all of Layitlow!*_


----------



## Siim123

Estonian beer kicks ass! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 10 2009, 02:42 PM~15319910
> *Estonian beer kicks ass! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks good to me!


----------



## mcloven




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 10 2009, 09:08 PM~15319725
> *
> 
> I'm with you on a different level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't come kick it with y'all in person so I'ma do it up right down here for all of Layitlow!
> *



X2 Corona & {fill the neck with Malibu} ..... :thumbsup: 

Funny but i,m drinking it at this moment..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2009, 12:31 AM~15316608
> *FRESH BOTTLE TO HELP ME GET IN THE MOOD TO BUILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:nono: Wild Turkey Rare Breed. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

I GOT 1ST AND 3RD PLACE TODAY AT HOBBYTOWN SHOW


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2009, 04:48 PM~15320192
> *I GOT 1ST AND 3RD PLACE TODAY AT HOBBYTOWN SHOW
> *



Congrtaz Bodine. What Builds did you take.


----------



## LowandBeyond

What can someone tell me about this chevy II. I know the roof has been swapped but i cant figure out if they made these or its totally custom. I can see the wheel wells have been moved forward aswell. 
It looks to me like a 66 nova body. 62 belair rear tail and top. 61 impala fenders. ???????? 





























What about this old ass 59 el camino? It one of those promo thangs?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15320213
> *Congrtaz Bodine. What Builds did you take.
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2009, 05:31 PM~15320351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice looking builds.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 10 2009, 03:14 PM~15320510
> *Nice looking builds.
> *



i got best in class 2nd and 3rd  
oops wrong quote :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 10 2009, 03:30 PM~15320346
> *What can someone tell me about this chevy II. I know the roof has been swapped but i cant figure out if they made these or its totally custom. I can see the wheel wells have been moved forward aswell.
> It looks to me like a 66 nova body. 62 belair rear tail and top.  61 impala fenders. ????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this old ass 59 el camino?  It one of those promo thangs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a 63 nova homie, came with the altered wheel wells, etc. the fenders and tail lights are fairlyo correct for a 63. it came as the "rat packer" and "twister" box art. reissued in like 06


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 10 2009, 12:40 PM~15319627
> *That's my shit....
> *


same, jack and coke. and Grey Goose is how I get down.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 10 2009, 07:33 PM~15320837
> *same, jack and coke. and GREY GOOSE is how I get down.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 10 2009, 04:33 PM~15320837
> *same, jack and coke. and Grey Goose is how I get down.
> *


good slection


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 10 2009, 04:45 PM~15320650
> *i got best in class 2nd and 3rd
> oops wrong quote :uh:
> *


  saw that 

you see what they gave best in show lol


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2009, 04:31 PM~15320351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2009, 05:31 PM~15320351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice builds homie. im likin that green chevy there


----------



## Mr Biggs

Dodgers sweep the cards. :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba

Wow, went down to my garage today and found out that i still have 2 of these still unopened. I thought i lost them when i moved.


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone know where i can find me some of them denver afl retro vertical socks? i cant find none online thats for sale... i got ther jersey on the way, need t he socks.. im ready to rock this ugly shit with some brown dickies and brown/yellow shoes :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76

if anyone is lookin for anykind of kits let me know one of my friends is goin out of business he has 40,000 kits i go to his warehouse often so let me know can get prices and pics maybe


----------



## tyhodge07

box s10 kit


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15328801
> *if anyone is lookin for anykind of kits let me know one of my friends is goin out of business he has WTF!*


----------



## mademan

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE CANADIAN HOMIES UP IN HERE!!

Family put on a huge spread tonight, all kinds of stuff. mainly ukranian stuff.
cabbage rolls, perogies, Turkey, stuffing, tatoes, veggies, devilled eggs ( my fav) and all kinds of other good shit! Damn I`m glad to be home!

















managed to cop the last piece of apple pie!









:biggrin:

Im most thankfull for my Family, and friends. Been through some tough shit in the past year, and without the help of them, and my homies on here that put up with me; I wouldnt have made it through this shit!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for letting me know bro. Now all I got to do is go to your house, then wait till next month and I can have thanksgiving twice a year. :0


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2009, 09:50 PM~15328939
> *box s10 kit
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15328801
> *if anyone is lookin for anykind of kits let me know one of my friends is goin out of business he has 40,000 kits i go to his warehouse often so let me know can get prices and pics maybe
> *


64 crown imperial


----------



## 408models

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGkdNsSp4vg


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

repost, but it still gives makes me get the :| face everytime i see it.


----------



## BODINE

anyone been 


http://www.moultrieswapmeet.com/


----------



## BODINE

good???


http://pensacola.craigslist.org/for/1414949849.html


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 10 2009, 04:30 PM~15320346
> *What can someone tell me about this chevy II. I know the roof has been swapped but i cant figure out if they made these or its totally custom. I can see the wheel wells have been moved forward aswell.
> It looks to me like a 66 nova body. 62 belair rear tail and top.  61 impala fenders. ????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEUCES76

hey i found this elco kit on ebay can someone tell what scale it is heres the item number 220491296187


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 12 2009, 10:59 PM~15337477
> *hey i found this elco kit on ebay can someone tell what scale it is heres the item number 220491296187
> *


1/32nd


----------



## DEUCES76

thanks


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Has anyone seen this before?


http://www.rinspeed.com/pages/content/frames_e.htm



If you click on concept cars it call Rinspeed sQuba. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2009, 01:18 AM~15329452
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


complete? hook a brother up :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 12 2009, 11:16 PM~15337668
> *Has anyone seen this before?
> http://www.rinspeed.com/pages/content/frames_e.htm
> If you click on concept cars it call  Rinspeed sQuba. :biggrin:
> *


man some wild lookin concept !


----------



## Ohio Chad

I like the Rinspeed Veleno. It's the ole school Viper just upgraded.


----------



## danny chawps

any one need the 58 impala skirts and 69 bumpers?????? ill trade for some wheels like the ones on the vet


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 13 2009, 02:46 PM~15343405
> *any one need the 58 impala skirts and 69 bumpers?????? ill trade for some wheels like the ones on the vet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What wheels are on the vette ?


I would be interested in the 69 bumpers !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2009, 12:48 PM~15343440
> *What  wheels  are  on the  vette ?
> I  would  be  interested  in  the  69  bumpers !
> *



:cheesy: uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76

i got them wheels ur lookin for pegasus


----------



## danny chawps

I also have these wheels , i dnt have use for them , ill trade for lowrider wheels to


----------



## Ohio Chad

*can't wait to get his kit from dropped* :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 13 2009, 09:22 PM~15347184
> **can't wait to get his kit from dropped*  :cheesy:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: 



its gonna be a good game


----------



## Ohio Chad

Is there a photo etch kit for the '94 Impala SS kit? I swear I seen one around.


----------



## mcloven

any one need a photo etch set for a 57 bell are


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 14 2009, 10:11 AM~15352856
> *any one need a photo etch set for a 57 bell are
> *


yes! get at me with a list. I got payed so your stuff, and phatras stuff is going out friday.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15352930
> *yes! get at me with a list. I got payed so your stuff, and phatras stuff is going out friday.
> *


Any word on my stuff yet ????  :nicoderm:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2009, 10:44 AM~15353161
> *Any word  on  my  stuff  yet  ????   :nicoderm:
> *


yep, your gn kit parts, and 40.00 mo, will go out friday also! been waiting on money to come in and I finally got paid


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 13 2009, 03:16 PM~15343818
> *I also have these wheels , i dnt have use for them , ill trade for lowrider wheels  to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no complete set for the 6&7 in the top row?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15355866
> *no complete set for the 6&7 in the top row?
> *



my dog chewed them up , and my farrot be stealing the wheels for the rubber so , no sorrry man


----------



## BODINE

GET THESE TOMORROW 

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/pts/1421456743.html


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2009, 05:23 PM~15356737
> *GET THESE TOMORROW
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/pts/1421456743.html
> *



Them will look good on the wagon Bodine !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2009, 04:27 PM~15356792
> *Them  will  look  good on  the wagon  Bodine !
> *


thanks  and gettin them for $1000


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 14 2009, 11:39 AM~15353693
> *yep, your gn kit parts, and 40.00 mo, will go out friday also! been waiting on money to come in and  I finally got paid
> *


how about my stuff???


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 14 2009, 04:01 PM~15357180
> *how about my stuff???
> *


 :uh: answer your pm's.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras+Oct 14 2009, 06:01 PM~15357180-->
> 
> 
> 
> how about my stuff???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Oct 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15352930
> *yes! get at me with a list. I got payed so your stuff, and phatras stuff is going out friday.
> *


----------



## tunzafun

thought id share my hat collection wit yall  total of 68+


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Oct 11 2009, 06:57 PM~15327129
> *Wow, went down to my garage today and found out that i still have 2 of these still unopened. I thought i lost them when i moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


build it. post it. Glasshouse fest/ we will come!
like zombies we will come!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15337668
> *Has anyone seen this before?
> http://www.rinspeed.com/pages/content/frames_e.htm
> If you click on concept cars it call  Rinspeed sQuba. :biggrin:
> *


 yea I seen it before! a robot was rideing on the hood, 
before getting into a shoot out with Will Smith!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 13 2009, 01:16 PM~15343818
> *I also have these wheels , i dnt have use for them , ill trade for lowrider wheels  to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I want the set, stacked from top to bottom on the far left! 
and if the homie Mini- does not get the 69 piece's and the cruzzer skirts?
I could use them...also i need windows for a 58 impala..and a bumper kit for a 59.
and a doner 67 impala...and or 65 impala...I need frame's control arms, rear ends
ect...i could use windows out of a 67 impala too...........
D. chawps I sent you a P.M.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 15 2009, 10:26 AM~15365597
> *I want the set, stacked from top to bottom on the far left!
> and if the homie Mini- does not get the 69 piece's and the cruzzer skirts?
> I could use them...also i need windows for a 58 impala..and a bumper kit for a 59.
> and a doner 67 impala...and or 65 impala...I need frame's control arms, rear ends
> ect...i could use windows out of a 67 impala too...........
> D. chawps I sent you a P.M.
> *



got it  as for the wheels, 59antenas,58 skirts and 69 stock bumper i still have them, i have no donor cars for windows or a donor 67


MINE :cheesy: , but shit let me sort everything out i got som boxes of spair frames and shit i think


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 06:37 PM~15368808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

can i have a caprice? ill trade 2 impalas for one..... better yet , you didnt pay me for using my name in your advertisements..... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

got my wheels ....have tires to


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15369017
> *can i have a caprice? ill trade 2 impalas for one..... better yet , you didnt pay me for using my name in your advertisements..... :biggrin:
> *


I dont enough to share at this time Sorry ! Maybe in a week or 2 LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

damn mini whered u get them


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 15 2009, 07:24 PM~15369929
> *damn mini whered u get them
> *


<span style='color:green'>*LOL!*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 06:30 PM~15369995
> *<span style='color:green'>LOL!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*OH SHIT ! THAT LEAVES 53 UNACCOUNTED FOR ! :biggrin: !*


----------



## DEUCES76

were the hell r u guys getin cases of them caprices at


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 15 2009, 08:35 PM~15370039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 15 2009, 07:41 PM~15370097
> *were the hell r u guys getin cases of them caprices at
> *


*SORRY I DONT SPEAK A ENGLISH !*


----------



## DEUCES76

hahahaha


----------



## pancho1969

HAS ANY BODY SEEN PARANORMAL ACTIVITYS YET?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 15 2009, 07:53 PM~15370207
> *HAS ANY BODY SEEN PARANORMAL ACTIVITYS YET?
> *


JUST PREVIEWS ! LOOKS INTERESTING .


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 05:45 PM~15370137
> *SORRY  I  DONT  SPEAK A ENGLISH !
> *


esta la capraca se?


----------



## DEUCES76

dicks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 15 2009, 08:08 PM~15370389
> *dicks
> *


*AT $20.00 BUCKS A POP IT COST TO KEEP A SECRET !  ONCE THEY ALL HAVE HIT THE HOME FRONT WE WILL RELEASE ALL INFO LOL ! :biggrin: *


----------



## mcloven

u got them from ebay


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 15 2009, 08:13 PM~15370431
> *u got them from ebay
> *


THEN WHY ASK ?


----------



## mcloven

damn it i want one whao was the seller


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 15 2009, 08:18 PM~15370476
> *damn it i want one whao was the seller
> *


THEY ARE ON EBAY AT AROUND 30.00 A KIT 
Item number: 250456541473 

Item number: 350231529943


----------



## mcloven

fuck that lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 07:54 PM~15370223
> *JUST  PREVIEWS !  LOOKS  INTERESTING .
> *


i wanna see it too!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 04:45 PM~15370137
> *SORRY  I  DONT  SPEAK A ENGLISH !
> *


shi cha cho hu ha che
( fak ah ue fu) :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone good at photo editing.. and wouldnt mind making a clear not bs sloppy lookin banner for a website? need a clean, good looking attractive banner, i got an idea in mind just no programs to do it myself.


----------



## mademan

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 15 2009, 05:51 PM~15370867
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 frickers :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

BAD DAY FOR ME TODAY. I DID A 180 OFF A 4 STAIR AND MY CRANK SNAPPED OFF AND IT BENT MY SPROCKET. :uh: ITS GONNA COST $120 BUT I GOT A 90 DAY WARRANTY AND IT EXPIRES SUNDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 15 2009, 08:00 PM~15370996
> *BAD DAY FOR ME TODAY. I DID A 180 OFF A 4 STAIR AND MY CRANK SNAPPED OFF AND IT BENT MY SPROCKET. :uh:  ITS GONNA COST $120 BUT I GOT A 90 DAY WARRANTY AND IT EXPIRES SUNDAY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those tires 90days old? lol

u must ride 20 miles a day


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 15 2009, 07:02 PM~15371023
> *those tires 90days old? lol
> 
> u must ride 20 miles a day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: nah man those are called slicks. its a style and they are flat so that they have no rolling resistance.


----------



## 06150xlt

Cheapest taxi/fire chief chevy caprice around

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=5414260


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 05:04 PM~15369744
> *I  dont  enough  to  share  at this  time  Sorry !  Maybe  in  a  week  or  2  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


Bullshit.......


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN I WANT A CAPRICE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 15 2009, 09:23 PM~15371315
> *Bullshit.......
> *



WE'LL SEE WHO'S BULLSHIT WHEN THE NEXT PACKAGE HAS LANDED :biggrin: !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 15 2009, 09:37 PM~15371509
> *I WANT A RESIN SHORT BED CHEVY !*


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 07:45 PM~15371626
> *I  WANT  A  RESIN  SHORT  BED  CHEVY  !
> *


IT SUCKS TO WANT HUH!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 15 2009, 03:01 PM~15367142
> *heres those pics we talked bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOULD ANY OF YOU BUILD 1 OF THESE THIS LONG ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 15 2009, 09:48 PM~15371662
> *IT SUCKS TO WANT HUH!
> *


*EASY FOR YOU TO SAY ! YOU HAVE A RESIN SHORT BED CHEVY !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 03:02 AM~15255845
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 07:50 PM~15371705
> *EASY  FOR  YOU  TO  SAY  !  YOU  HAVE  A  RESIN  SHORT  BED  CHEVY !
> *


I have 3 but 2 of them are stepsides & plastic :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 15 2009, 09:54 PM~15371751
> *I have 3 but 2 of them are stepsides & plastic  :biggrin:
> *


THEY NEVER MADE A SHORTY IN PLASTIC ! I WISH THEY WOULD HAVE . YOUR PROJECT LOOKS MEAN SITTING ON THEM RIMS !


----------



## DEUCES76

i got a dually ext cab 3500 chevy resin


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 15 2009, 09:59 PM~15371832
> *i got a dually ext cab 3500 chevy resin
> *



DOES IT HAVE THE PLAIN EMPTY CHASSIE ?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15371804
> *THEY  NEVER  MADE  A  SHORTY  IN  PLASTIC !  I WISH THEY  WOULD  HAVE  .  YOUR  PROJECT  LOOKS  MEAN  SITTING  ON  THEM  RIMS  !
> *


It's the 72 shortbed stepside. I have 3 of them but 1 is a for parts.

Thanks, I'm still looking for better style rims for it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 15 2009, 10:02 PM~15371863
> *It's the 72 shortbed stepside. I have 3 of them but 1 is a for parts.
> 
> Thanks, I'm still looking for better style rims for it.
> *



rICK SENT A LINK OUT IN HIS TOPIC GO CHECK WITH HIM ! HE WONT SALE ANY OF HIS CAUSE HE'S A WHEEL WHORE BUT HE CAN ORDER THEM FOR YOU ! THE NEW SETS ALSO COME WITH BEAT AND VEDIO GEAR ! MORE FOR YOUR MONEY ! RICK WILL ORDER JUST ABOUT ANYTHING FOR A BUILDER IF ITS SOMETHING HE DOESN'T STOCK !


----------



## pancho1969

What's the best way to tint kit windows?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15371832
> *i got a dually ext cab 3500 chevy resin
> *


witch one?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 15 2009, 10:06 PM~15371930
> *What's the best way to tint kit windows?
> *


i THINK THEY HAVE A CAN OF TINT OUT BY TAYMIA ?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 08:04 PM~15371890
> *rICK  SENT  A  LINK OUT  IN  HIS  TOPIC  GO  CHECK  WITH  HIM  !  HE  WONT  SALE  ANY  OF  HIS  CAUSE  HE'S  A  WHEEL  WHORE  BUT  HE  CAN  ORDER THEM  FOR  YOU !  THE  NEW  SETS  ALSO  COME  WITH  BEAT  AND  VEDIO  GEAR !  MORE  FOR  YOUR  MONEY !  RICK  WILL  ORDER  JUST  ABOUT  ANYTHING  FOR  A  BUILDER  IF  ITS  SOMETHING  HE  DOESN'T  STOCK !
> *


Oh yeah, I've gotten stuff from him. He's good people


----------



## DEUCES76

no the chassie is not plain


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 08:09 PM~15371979
> *i  THINK  THEY  HAVE  A  CAN  OF TINT  OUT  BY  TAYMIA  ?
> *


Would real tint would work? They sale it in roles at auto part stores.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 15 2009, 10:13 PM~15372060
> *Would real tint would work? They sale it in roles at auto part stores.
> *


 IT SHOULD ! JUST WOULD BE A TIGHT JOB ON LITTLE ITEMS TO GET ALL THE AIR BUBBLES RELEASED !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope. tint real windows requires extra hard pressure. that and a heat gun to shrink it to the curves of the windows,,then ull melt ur windows. ive tried it lol.


----------



## BODINE

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e372/moc...aw/IMG00120.jpg


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 15 2009, 10:07 PM~15371950
> *witch one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU NEED TO LET ME GET 1 OF THEM GRAND PRIX STOCKERS SO I CAN MAKE A STREET CAR ! SOMEONE ON HERE BE BULLSHITTIN ! HE STARTED 1 AND NEVER FINISHED ! *GRASS ASS !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 15 2009, 10:16 PM~15372101
> *http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e372/moc...aw/IMG00120.jpg
> *


REPOST ! WELCOME TO 2009 ! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 15 2009, 08:15 PM~15372082
> *nope. tint real windows requires extra hard pressure. that and a heat gun to shrink it to the curves of the windows,,then ull melt ur windows. ive tried it lol.
> *


oh ok, well spray them with flat black from the inside then  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15372123
> *oh ok, well spray them with flat black from the inside then  :biggrin:
> *


HE WANTS TO SEE INTO THE MODEL SO IT HAS TO BE TRANSPARENT !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15372116
> *REPOST  !  WELCOME  TO  2009  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 


:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 15 2009, 10:18 PM~15372143
> *:angry:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 08:16 PM~15372106
> *YOU  NEED  TO  LET  ME  GET  1  OF THEM  GRAND  PRIX  STOCKERS  SO  I  CAN  MAKE  A  STREET  CAR !  SOMEONE  ON HERE  BE  BULLSHITTIN !  HE  STARTED  1  AND  NEVER  FINISHED  ! GRASS ASS  !
> *


that one is going to DEUCES76 already bro. I was gonna try to do it but lost intrest in it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SHIT PLAY TIMES OVER FELLAS ! HEADING OFF TO BED MY MEDS ARE TAKING OVER !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FRIST BITCH !


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 08:26 PM~15372278
> *SHIT  PLAY  TIMES  OVER  FELLAS !  HEADING OFF  TO  BED  MY  MEDS  ARE  TAKING  OVER  !
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 15 2009, 09:15 PM~15372082
> *nope. tint real windows requires extra hard pressure. that and a heat gun to shrink it to the curves of the windows,,then ull melt ur windows. ive tried it lol.
> *


check my topic! gun metal gangster ( gray cadillac) was just done with real tint. I use real tint on all my models, and it works great.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2009, 09:26 PM~15372278
> *SHIT  PLAY  TIMES  OVER  FELLAS !  HEADING OFF  TO  BED  MY  MEDS  ARE  TAKING  OVER  !
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 15 2009, 07:53 PM~15370207
> *HAS ANY BODY SEEN PARANORMAL ACTIVITYS YET?
> *


I wanna see it but the only place around here showing it is about 30 miles away.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 15 2009, 09:20 PM~15372964
> *I wanna see it but the only place around here showing it is about 30 miles away.
> *


yup online. It's was ok.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 15 2009, 10:06 PM~15371930
> *What's the best way to tint kit windows?
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 :0 :0 


20 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and* 6 Anonymous Users*)
10 Members: BODINE, fronksy, Kidblack, pancho1969, slash, kykustoms, JULZG80, syke13, LowandBeyond, F3RR3T


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 15 2009, 08:42 PM~15373278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Any pics of it in use?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 15 2009, 09:42 PM~15373278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



If ya cant find that, ur parts stores carry a "smoke" clear anadoized black. Dont remeber the name off hand.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 15 2009, 11:50 PM~15373389
> *Any pics of it in use?
> *


You have to spray in very thin coats, but it works great.


----------



## mademan

back on the bench :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

i always wondered what happened to that, wheres the og wheels?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 16 2009, 12:38 AM~15374386
> *i always wondered what happened to that, wheres the og wheels?
> *


never came with it. 

I bought it in the auction for Ryan, then it arrived broken into about 15 pieces... I put it all back together, then sold it to Phat97yukon. and just bought it back.


----------



## danny chawps

damn i was cleaning my stuff and throwing away shit , when i made the discovery of a 69 and a 70 impala :cheesy: :cheesy: , ama need parts



















all i need now is a 62 to complete my impala collection :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2009, 10:15 AM~15376119
> *damn i was cleaning my stuff and throwing away shit , when i made the discovery of a 69 and a 70 impala :cheesy:  :cheesy: , ama need parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i need now is a 62 to complete my impala collection :cheesy:
> *


So we arn't doing a trade now for them wheels????


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 08:34 AM~15376257
> *So  we  arn't  doing  a  trade  now  for  them  wheels????
> *



well ama end up keeping the stock bumper , thats about it , im still finding more goodies, i found a built chromed out engine too, what where we trading again :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 16 2009, 01:28 AM~15373848
> *back on the bench  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: It never had wheels when i had it either.


----------



## danny chawps

IM SELLING THE MONTE , ANY TAKERS :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2009, 10:50 AM~15376420
> *well ama end up keeping the stock bumper , thats about it , im still finding more goodies, i found a built chromed out engine too, what where we trading again :uh:
> *


we were going to trade a set wires for the 69 bumpers ! :uh: 

If you want to get raid of the whole kit PM me !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2009, 10:29 AM~15377484
> *IM SELLING THE MONTE , ANY TAKERS :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



50 $$$$$$$$$$$$$ NO LESS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*THERE YOU GO! I HAVE DONE JUDGED LIL TO YOUR AWARDS Hydrohype! *</span>


----------



## youcantfademe

Oh damn........


----------



## mcloven

(oh shit, i was gonna do that, paint it that color, do that mod to it,
I sware I was! award)

WINNERS SHARING THIS ARE = MCLOVIN & UNDEADWHITEBOY

lol true


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2009, 12:34 PM~15377534
> *One of my life long dreams was to settle down.  get married and have kid's and lowride....untill the very end...But then I lost my lady and i realize that i am one of those people who will never get a female who does not weigh a ton
> or is not drunk off her ass....so I excepted reality, let my low low's stay in the garage and collect dust..,and I keep my ass home and build models... but when I see all the beautiful children on layitlow...it makes me smile..but it also reminds me
> of a life I wanted..,..but i know I cant have....but at least i know other people are living the lifestyle...
> *


DUDE JUST GET YOUR SELF A FAT GIRL, SOME TIC TAC'S, AND SECOND SET OF BED SHEET'S AND HAVE AT IT ! LOVE YOUR WOMEN FOR WHAT SHE IS AND HOW SHE MAKES YOU FEELS ! THAT'S WHAT BUILDS A STRONG FAMILY ! FUCK BEING ALONE ALL YOUR LIFE CAUSE YOUR CHASING A BITCH BASED ON HERE LOOKS ALONE ! 

LOT OF GOOD WOMEN ARE NEEDING A MAN THAT WANTS A FAMILY ! AND IF SHE IS TO OFFENDING TO BE SEEN WITH YOU IN PUBLIC LEAVE HER ASS AT HOME !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 02:07 PM~15379557
> *DUDE  JUST  GET  YOUR  SELF  A  FAT  GIRL, SOME TIC  TAC'S,  AND  SECOND  SET  OF  BED  SHEET'S  AND  HAVE  AT  IT !  LOVE  YOUR  WOMEN  FOR  WHAT  SHE  IS  AND HOW  SHE  MAKES  YOU  FEELS  !  THAT'S  WHAT  BUILDS  A  STRONG  FAMILY !  FUCK  BEING  ALONE  ALL YOUR  LIFE  CAUSE  YOUR  CHASING  A  BITCH  BASED  ON HERE  LOOKS  ALONE  !
> 
> LOT  OF  GOOD  WOMEN  ARE  NEEDING  A MAN THAT  WANTS  A  FAMILY !  AND  IF  SHE  IS  TO  OFFENDING  TO  BE  SEEN  WITH YOU IN  PUBLIC  LEAVE  HER  ASS  AT  HOME  !
> *


well, hmm, i have no good answer......  then get bitched at for leaving her grotesque ass at home? no thanks.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 05:07 PM~15379557
> *DUDE  JUST  GET  YOUR  SELF  A  FAT  GIRL, SOME TIC  TAC'S,  AND  SECOND  SET  OF  BED  SHEET'S  AND  HAVE  AT  IT !  LOVE  YOUR  WOMEN  FOR  WHAT  SHE  IS  AND HOW  SHE  MAKES  YOU  FEELS  !  THAT'S  WHAT  BUILDS  A  STRONG  FAMILY !  FUCK  BEING  ALONE  ALL YOUR  LIFE  CAUSE  YOUR  CHASING  A  BITCH  BASED  ON HERE  LOOKS  ALONE  !
> 
> LOT  OF  GOOD  WOMEN  ARE  NEEDING  A MAN THAT  WANTS  A  FAMILY !  AND  IF  SHE  IS  TO  OFFENDING  TO  BE  SEEN  WITH YOU IN  PUBLIC  LEAVE  HER  ASS  AT  HOME  !
> *




:roflmao: :werd:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 04:07 PM~15379557
> *DUDE   JUST  GET  YOUR  SELF  A  FAT  GIRL, SOME TIC  TAC'S,  AND  SECOND  SET  OF  BED  SHEET'S   AND  HAVE  AT  IT !   LOVE  YOUR  WOMEN  FOR  WHAT   SHE  IS  AND HOW  SHE  MAKES  YOU  FEELS  !  THAT'S  WHAT  BUILDS  A  STRONG  FAMILY !   FUCK  BEING  ALONE  ALL YOUR  LIFE  CAUSE  YOUR  CHASING  A  BITCH  BASED  ON HERE   LOOKS  ALONE  !
> 
> LOT  OF  GOOD  WOMEN  ARE  NEEDING  A MAN THAT  WANTS  A  FAMILY !  AND  IF  SHE  IS  TO  OFFENDING  TO  BE  SEEN  WITH YOU IN  PUBLIC   LEAVE  HER  ASS  AT  HOME  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hell yeah man big girls need lovin too !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lmao. 

Fat girls are like pet skunks. They have been neglected for so long that once someone shows them love, they all over it. Do anything for ya. Just gotta get by the smell. 


Plus they All got money and nice cars cause they never leave the house. And u know they can cook. Thats why they fat.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 16 2009, 04:20 PM~15380272
> *Lmao.
> 
> Fat girls are like pet skunks. They have been neglected for so long that once someone shows them love,  they all over it. Do anything for ya. Just gotta get by the smell.
> Plus they All got money and nice cars cause they never leave the house.  And u know they can cook. Thats why they fat.
> *


hey now.. some are just big boned.. LMAO..


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 16 2009, 03:20 PM~15380272
> *Lmao.
> 
> Fat girls are like pet skunks. They have been neglected for so long that once someone shows them love,  they all over it. Do anything for ya. Just gotta get by the smell.
> Plus they All got money and nice cars cause they never leave the house.  And u know they can cook. Thats why they fat.
> *


Word..... Preach on bro


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 15 2009, 10:28 PM~15373848
> *back on the bench  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK!!!!!!! I LIKE THAT.


----------



## lb808

Is this a good DEAL? Been considering getting a lath, for awhile. just a LOCAL deal so no shipping.LOL

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/kau/tls/1424716717.html


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 16 2009, 11:09 PM~15383193
> *Is this a good DEAL? Been considering getting a lath, for awhile. just a LOCAL deal so no shipping.LOL
> 
> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/kau/tls/1424716717.html
> *


I do believe thats a wood lathe just so you know.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 01:12 PM~15379068
> *THERE  YOU  GO!  I  HAVE  DONE  JUDGED  LIL  TO  YOUR  AWARDS  Hydrohype! </span>
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 16 2009, 11:18 PM~15383290
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU LIKE THAT LOL !


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 16 2009, 09:17 PM~15383279
> *I do believe thats a wood lathe just so you know.
> *


Thanks, it probably is. I really don't have a clue.LOL


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 09:22 PM~15383335
> *YOU  LIKE  THAT  LOL !
> *


And the fact that most of it is true :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

GOT MY WHEELS ON :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

Anybody realize that when you sell something on ebay you can no longer accept money orders...just paypal and other credit card transactions? 

That sucks for people who dont use credit cards or bank stuff online.


----------



## BiggC

Looks good man.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2009, 09:14 PM~15389152
> *GOT MY WHEELS ON  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good.


----------



## BODINE

thanx


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 17 2009, 06:45 PM~15389315
> *Anybody realize that when you sell something on ebay you can no longer accept money orders...just paypal and other credit card transactions?
> 
> That sucks for people who dont use credit cards or bank stuff online.
> *


X2, but i still use moneyorder. some people are cool and they acept it. just gotta ask :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 17 2009, 09:14 PM~15389152-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT MY WHEELS ON  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks tight...What size?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kirby_@Oct 17 2009, 09:45 PM~15389315
> *Anybody realize that when you sell something on ebay you can no longer accept money orders...just paypal and other credit card transactions?
> 
> That sucks for people who dont use credit cards or bank stuff online.
> *


I know it's bullshit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 10:12 AM~15379068
> *THERE  YOU  GO!  I  HAVE  DONE  JUDGED  LIL  TO  YOUR  AWARDS  Hydrohype! </span>
> *


 :angry: wtf is this about?


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 17 2009, 09:09 PM~15390122
> *:angry:  wtf is this about?
> *



Looks like ur the winner homie. Lol. Please pm mini to claim ur prize.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 17 2009, 11:09 PM~15390122
> *:angry:  wtf is this about?
> *


Uh-Oh.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2009, 06:14 PM~15389152
> *GOT MY WHEELS ON  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many does it seat???


----------



## DEUCES76

*how about them yankess*


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 17 2009, 10:11 PM~15390535
> *how about them yankess
> *


what about em??? :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

*there 2-0 boy*


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 17 2009, 10:13 PM~15390551
> *there 2-0 boy
> *


u puttin money on them winnin the WS??


----------



## DEUCES76

yea buddy


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 17 2009, 10:20 PM~15390598
> *yea buddy
> *


I got 20 sayin they dont!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

why u gotta say that for


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 17 2009, 10:22 PM~15390613
> *why u gotta say that for
> *


cause I am a Mets fan!!! Yeah I know... dont worry about writing how bad they were this year. But time will do justice.


----------



## DEUCES76

haha


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2009, 07:12 PM~15389149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice euro clip


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 17 2009, 10:34 PM~15390705
> *nice euro clip
> *


X2. Im interested in one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 16 2009, 12:20 PM~15380272
> *Lmao.
> 
> Fat girls are like pet skunks. They have been neglected for so long that once someone shows them love,  they all over it. Do anything for ya. Just gotta get by the smell.
> Plus they All got money and nice cars cause they never leave the house.  And u know they can cook. Thats why they fat.
> *


like mopeds too... ride them down the backstreet but stay off the main road


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2009, 03:12 PM~15389149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u cut it to fit the revell el camino?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2009, 01:57 AM~15390844
> *did u cut it to fit the revell el camino?
> *





looks like it from here huh?


----------



## Kirby

GOT SOME STUFF POSTED UP UN-MODEL RELATED OVER IN THE CLASSIFIEDS.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504658


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 17 2009, 11:05 PM~15390504
> *how many does it seat???
> *


5 ... lolo... 2 in front 3 in back and has lots of room in very back


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 17 2009, 10:06 PM~15390101
> *Looks tight...What size?
> I know it's bullshit.
> *


22x9.5 ... wheels are 265/35/22


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2009, 06:05 AM~15391491
> *22x9.5 ... wheels are 265/35/22
> *





shit by the looks of it, you coulda run 24's with some smaller rubber  


but it looks serious right now tho


----------



## Ohio Chad

Go Browns!!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2009, 03:04 AM~15391490
> *5 ... lolo... 2 in front 3 in back and has lots of room in very back
> *


just checkin. I love how they look, but got 5 in the family and it gets a little tight with 5 seaters


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 18 2009, 09:53 AM~15392310
> *Go Browns!!!!
> *


rivals clash this week huh??? CLE vs PIT


----------



## Siim123

This is how one school diary should look like :biggrin: (been bored in school)


















My favorite girl did these  (too bad it seems like she likes some other dude more than me now :uh: :uh: :uh: )










I tried my best to write as good as i can so this page is the best looking page in this diary, we will see if this week will be great too or it will be sad :uh: :


----------



## OneLowBull

still building


----------



## DJ Englewood

i need wheels where can i get different types i'm new to this so i started with 1:18 scale
die cast stock models and just started changing the rims now i'm ready to build 4real


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you build any plastic ? I like the low rod look on the black 64 !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 18 2009, 10:01 AM~15392130
> *shit by the looks of it, you coulda run 24's with some smaller rubber
> but it looks serious right now tho
> *


can do 4's but have to get 25 or 30 tires and shave this bolt down

this is mine has a part of suspention that goes over wheel


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2009, 09:46 PM~15394790
> *can do 4's but have to get 25 or 30 tires and shave this bolt down
> 
> this is mine has a part of suspention that goes over wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





wow thats crazy!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 18 2009, 07:49 PM~15394822
> *wow thats crazy!
> *


yeah damn close!!!! maybe fit a dime under it lol


----------



## Kirby

is that gonna rub?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

IT SHOULDNT. IT MOVES UP AND DOWN WITH THE TIRE AND RIM. BUT IT IS TOO CLOSE FOR ME. I'D HAVE TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT.


----------



## Kirby

i see it now, its attached to the upper arm. whats the top look like? possible to flip the bolt?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 18 2009, 08:13 PM~15395067
> *i see it now, its attached to the upper arm. whats the top look like? possible to flip the bolt?
> *


wont rub...

ill have to check see if i can turn it upside down


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

WHAT SIZE TIRES ARE THOSE?



NEVERMIND I SEEN IT


----------



## phatras

thats the ball joint.. you cant flip it.. you can grind the bottom edge of the bolt to get a little more clearance..


----------



## LowandBeyond

Get a car that will fit 13's and u wont have that problem of almost rubbing the ball joint.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2009, 08:33 PM~15395352
> *Get a car that will fit 13's and u wont have that problem of almost rubbing the ball joint.
> *


had plenty 


and will have another ....just wanted wheels on my car i drive now :cheesy:

and it clears


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lol. Just fukin wit ya homie. Its Fukin tight. Id smoke the tail lights tho. Its a bad mofo tho.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

BROUGHT A 1:1 67 HOME, BISH LOOKS GOOD TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 18 2009, 08:37 PM~15395435
> *BROUGHT A 1:1 67 HOME, BISH LOOKS GOOD TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell i woulda bought it too, look at that big ass peice of tape it comes with!!! plus a motor that dont need a radiator! hell yeah! lmao your lights look good, get them tail lights done!


----------



## youcantfademe

Being on my iPhone I almost believed you. Then I zoomed in real close on the pix . Good job , now do the rear :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

hey kirby, you still lookin for some of that kustom kolors paint bro? hit me up and let me know what color you need and ill see if they got it when i go out there thursday. this goes for any1 else that might need some too. just let me know what color and how many cans u need and ill get back to ya with a price or we might be able to work out a trade if you got anything i need


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 18 2009, 08:55 PM~15395676
> *hey kirby, you still lookin for some of that kustom kolors paint bro? hit me up and let me know what color you need and ill see if they got it when i go out there thursday. this goes for any1 else that might need some too. just let me know what color and how many cans u need and ill get back to ya with a price or we might be able to work out a trade if you got anything i need
> *


Hey, thanks for the offer but i'm good for now. I was just looking for that cobalt blue but i have finished that truck now. 

I need to try some of that HOK airbrush colors.


----------



## southside groovin

alright bro, the offer stands for as long as the guy has some tho. wish i woulda known hes got it sooner b/c he does have the kandy cobalt...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 18 2009, 10:37 PM~15395435
> *BROUGHT A 1:1 67 HOME, BISH LOOKS GOOD TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WELL THE GRILL LOOKS GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 18 2009, 08:58 PM~15395721
> *alright bro, the offer stands for as long as the guy has some tho. wish i woulda known hes got it sooner b/c he does have the kandy cobalt...
> *


Thanks again, good lookin out. Does he have rattle cans or what? Maybe snap a pic man, if his prices are good i'm sure when i get cash i'll be intrested  

It will probably be a bit before i get some extra cash though.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 18 2009, 10:58 PM~15395721
> *alright bro, the offer stands for as long as the guy has some tho. wish i woulda known hes got it sooner b/c he does have the kandy cobalt...
> *




YOU SHOULD TRY AND MAKE A DEAL WITH THE GUY. SINCE THEY DONT MAKE NO MORE MY HOBBY SHOP HERE SOLD ME ALL THEY HAD FOR $150. I GOT AROUND 600 BUCKS WORTH. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15395651
> *Being on my iPhone I almost believed you. Then I zoomed in real close on the pix . Good job , now do the rear :biggrin:
> *


haha look at what post # u are, anyway, yeah im flat broke! if i bought a 67 id be happy as fuck tho!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2009, 02:52 PM~15392990
> *you  build  any  plastic  ? I  like the  low rod look  on the  black  64 !
> *


thanks 


not yet i'm ready to start


----------



## airbrushmaster

HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM BIG POPPA.... !!!!!!!!!!!! I TRYED TO SEND HIM A MESSAGE AND IT GIVES ME ERRORS!!!! ANYONE KNOW....


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Oct 19 2009, 01:08 AM~15398052
> *thanks
> not yet i'm ready to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What up Englewood....I hope to see some plastic from you in the future.


----------



## [email protected]

who beat philly yesterday?? :dunno: 







was it russel and the raiders? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] 874 
BODINE 588 
spikekid999 548 
Minidreams Inc. 541 
betoscustoms 401 
CNDYBLU66SS 351 
youcantfademe 342 
Diamond502 322 
rollinoldskoo 312 
mcloven 300 
STREETRACEKING 232 
mademan 231 
Pokey 217 
Project59 216 
BiggC 206 
lb808 196 
CHR1S619 191 
Bos82 169 
Tonioseven 168 
Bogyoke 160 
81cutty 157 
MARINATE 142 
grimreaper69 136 
undead white boy 131 
MayhemKustomz 130 
customcoupe68 129 
twiztedplasticz 128 
ibuildweniblazeum 114 
Ohio Chad 114 
SlammdSonoma 108 
Mr Biggs 103 
OneLowBull 101 
rodburner1974 100 
tyhodge07 95 
darkside customs 90 
408models 81 
PINK86REGAL 81 
DA_SQUID 80 
EVIL C 77 
phatras 71 
BigPoppa 70 
Smallz 70 
Siim123 70 
undercoverimpala 68 
jevries 64 
LUXMAN 62 
just_a-doodz 61 
Scur-rape-init 57 
tunzafun 56 
Linc 54 
Mr.1/16th 53 
ElRafa 53 
rollindeep408 52 
old low&slo 48 
Waco 45 
93FULLSIZE 44 
pancho1969 44 
D.L.O.Styles 43 
urjustamemory 43 
Kirby 40 
texasfunk 39 
stilldownivlife 38 
chevy1964 37 
85 biarittz 37 
regalistic 35 
low4oshow 34 
BiggDeee 34 
lowridermodels 31 
LowandBeyond 30 
DEUCES76 30 
phat97yukon 30 
eastside1989 29 
sweetdreamer 29 
Padilla 505 29 
raystrey 26 
Blue s10 26 
RIP Viejo 25 
Models IV Life 25 
8-Ball 23 
chris mineer 23 
sdkid 23 
airbrushmaster 22 
bigdogg323 20 
49NRS SF 19 
ElMonte74' 19 
06150xlt 18 
MKD904 18 
las_crucez 17 
Will Smith 16 
kustombuilder 14 
imfamous56 14 
dade county 13 
DJ-ROY 13 
lowridin14 12 
gseeds 12 
SOLO1 12 
truscale 11 
calaveras73 11 
g-body lowlow 11 
TIME MACHINE 11 
2lowsyn 11 
modeltech 11 
danny chawps 11 
southside groovin 10 
josh 78 10 
Joker808 10 
rookiefromcali 9 
Trendsetta 68 9 
iced 9 
zfelix 8 
HD Lowrider 8 
tequila sunrise 8 
modelsbyroni 8 
MTX686 8 
lonnie 8 
base905 7 
twinn 7 
,,i,, 7 
chrisijzerman 7 
wired61 6 
1SICK8T4 6 
bigbearlocos 6 
ShowRodFreak 6 
Aces'N'Eights 6 
kykustoms 6 
CustomFreak 6 
eric64impala 6 
713Lowriderboy 5 
Hydrohype 5 
INTHABLOOD 5 
drnitrus 5 
Juan_559 5 
AJ128 4 
PlasticFabricator 4 
sponserdsk8ter 4 
REV. chuck 4 
hocknberry 4 
SCOOBY SNACKS 3 
All Out Customs 3 
PIGEON 3 
MrPhotographer06 3 
RaiderPride 3 
thomy205 3 
slash 3 
Moze 3 
COAST2COAST 3 
STRANGE 2 
MC562 2 
IN YA MOUF 2 
kenny 2 
ROAD DOGG 1 2 
VintageTin 2 
CHUKO 204 2 
Reverend Hearse 2 
DJ Englewood 2 
BIGMANDO 2 
IBLDMYOWN 2 
boskeeter 2 
TRAFF1C1968 2 
kwonchoba1 2 
shadow247 2 
Loco Yesca 1 
taino 1 
JMONEY 1 
socios b.c. prez 1 
the_cat 1 
REC 1 
mike c 1 
dodgerblue62 1 
dylopez 1 
DYABLITO 1 
Ragtop Ted 1 
louies90 1 
MONTE^MAN^ 1 
ptman2002 1 
87regal305 1 
BigLazy903 1 
FloRida 1 
budgetblueoval 1 
dyzcustoms 1 
DOUGHBOY91 1 
VItreryda 1 
1ofaknd 1 
OJ Hydraulics 1 
badgas 1 
Meeba 1 
BigTModels 1 
show-bound 1 
DoUgH 1 
phantomw351 1 
julian blea 1 
Wicked 1 
caddydaddy1 1 
caprice on dz 1 
owenart714 1 
fronksy 1 
JStunn 1 
MonsterG 1 
TDAIVC 1 
LA COUNTY 1 
Stickz 1 
Spanky 1 
Sleepy G 1 
Tilburglowridaz 1 
_Bandido_ 1 
cwplanet 1 
Jantrix 1 
MrBiggs7 1 
LayitLowspy 1 
AZ WAR CHIEF 1 
MAYHEM 1 
down_by_law 1 
gottie 1 
steelers#1 1 
Kivao 1 
oldskool 67 1 
STR8-CLOWN'N 1 
BONES_712 1 
bad news 1 
hwtc2002 1 
ant916ness 1 
streetrider 1


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 08:53 AM~15400055
> *[email protected] 874
> BODINE 588
> spikekid999 548
> Minidreams Inc. 541
> betoscustoms 401
> CNDYBLU66SS 351
> youcantfademe 342
> Diamond502 322
> rollinoldskoo 312
> mcloven 300
> STREETRACEKING 232
> mademan 231
> Pokey 217
> Project59 216
> BiggC 206
> lb808 196
> CHR1S619 191
> Bos82 169
> Tonioseven 168
> Bogyoke 160
> 81cutty 157
> MARINATE 142
> grimreaper69 136
> undead white boy 131
> MayhemKustomz 130
> customcoupe68 129
> twiztedplasticz 128
> ibuildweniblazeum 114
> Ohio Chad 114
> SlammdSonoma 108
> Mr Biggs 103
> OneLowBull 101
> rodburner1974 100
> tyhodge07 95
> darkside customs 90
> 408models 81
> PINK86REGAL 81
> DA_SQUID 80
> EVIL C 77
> phatras 71
> BigPoppa 70
> Smallz 70
> Siim123 70
> undercoverimpala 68
> jevries 64
> LUXMAN 62
> just_a-doodz 61
> Scur-rape-init 57
> tunzafun 56
> Linc 54
> Mr.1/16th 53
> ElRafa 53
> rollindeep408 52
> old low&slo 48
> Waco 45
> 93FULLSIZE 44
> pancho1969 44
> D.L.O.Styles 43
> urjustamemory 43
> Kirby 40
> texasfunk 39
> stilldownivlife 38
> chevy1964 37
> 85 biarittz 37
> regalistic 35
> low4oshow 34
> BiggDeee 34
> lowridermodels 31
> LowandBeyond 30
> DEUCES76 30
> phat97yukon 30
> eastside1989 29
> sweetdreamer 29
> Padilla 505 29
> raystrey 26
> Blue s10 26
> RIP Viejo 25
> Models IV Life 25
> 8-Ball 23
> chris mineer 23
> sdkid 23
> airbrushmaster 22
> bigdogg323 20
> 49NRS SF 19
> ElMonte74' 19
> 06150xlt 18
> MKD904 18
> las_crucez 17
> Will Smith 16
> kustombuilder 14
> imfamous56 14
> dade county 13
> DJ-ROY 13
> lowridin14 12
> gseeds 12
> SOLO1 12
> truscale 11
> calaveras73 11
> g-body lowlow 11
> TIME MACHINE 11
> 2lowsyn 11
> modeltech 11
> danny chawps 11
> southside groovin 10
> josh 78 10
> Joker808 10
> rookiefromcali 9
> Trendsetta 68 9
> iced 9
> zfelix 8
> HD Lowrider 8
> tequila sunrise 8
> modelsbyroni 8
> MTX686 8
> lonnie 8
> base905 7
> twinn 7
> ,,i,, 7
> chrisijzerman 7
> wired61 6
> 1SICK8T4 6
> bigbearlocos 6
> ShowRodFreak 6
> Aces'N'Eights 6
> kykustoms 6
> CustomFreak 6
> eric64impala 6
> 713Lowriderboy 5
> Hydrohype 5
> INTHABLOOD 5
> drnitrus 5
> Juan_559 5
> AJ128 4
> PlasticFabricator 4
> sponserdsk8ter 4
> REV. chuck 4
> hocknberry 4
> SCOOBY SNACKS 3
> All Out Customs 3
> PIGEON 3
> MrPhotographer06 3
> RaiderPride 3
> thomy205 3
> slash 3
> Moze 3
> COAST2COAST 3
> STRANGE 2
> MC562 2
> IN YA MOUF 2
> kenny 2
> ROAD DOGG 1 2
> VintageTin 2
> CHUKO 204 2
> Reverend Hearse 2
> DJ Englewood 2
> BIGMANDO 2
> IBLDMYOWN 2
> boskeeter 2
> TRAFF1C1968 2
> kwonchoba1 2
> shadow247 2
> Loco Yesca 1
> taino 1
> JMONEY 1
> socios b.c. prez 1
> the_cat 1
> REC 1
> mike c 1
> dodgerblue62 1
> dylopez 1
> DYABLITO 1
> Ragtop Ted 1
> louies90 1
> MONTE^MAN^ 1
> ptman2002 1
> 87regal305 1
> BigLazy903 1
> FloRida 1
> budgetblueoval 1
> dyzcustoms 1
> DOUGHBOY91 1
> VItreryda 1
> 1ofaknd 1
> OJ Hydraulics 1
> badgas 1
> Meeba 1
> BigTModels 1
> show-bound 1
> DoUgH 1
> phantomw351 1
> julian blea 1
> Wicked 1
> caddydaddy1 1
> caprice on dz 1
> owenart714 1
> fronksy 1
> JStunn 1
> MonsterG 1
> TDAIVC 1
> LA COUNTY 1
> Stickz 1
> Spanky 1
> Sleepy G 1
> Tilburglowridaz 1
> _Bandido_ 1
> cwplanet 1
> Jantrix 1
> MrBiggs7 1
> LayitLowspy 1
> AZ WAR CHIEF 1
> MAYHEM 1
> down_by_law 1
> gottie 1
> steelers#1 1
> Kivao 1
> oldskool 67 1
> STR8-CLOWN'N 1
> BONES_712 1
> bad news 1
> hwtc2002 1
> ant916ness 1
> streetrider 1
> *


I dont know what this is about? but why did I feel relieved when I found my name?
and the number behind the name? was not important..I just wanted to be included.
is that retarted or what?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 18 2009, 07:37 PM~15395435
> *BROUGHT A 1:1 67 HOME, BISH LOOKS GOOD TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's fucked up..I believed it...i am sitting hear saying..damm i want to see it in the day time.... okay whatever say dah Markie!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2009, 10:06 AM~15400749
> *I dont know what this is about? but why did I feel relieved when I found my name?
> and the number behind the name? was not important..I just wanted to be included.
> is that retarted or what?
> *


Thats a list of how many posts you have on this tread......so now your # would be 3.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 01:12 PM~15379068
> *THERE  YOU  GO!  I  HAVE  DONE  JUDGED  LIL  TO  YOUR  AWARDS  Hydrohype! </span>
> *


Damm, hey guys i made the catagory's---mini is the one who handed out the awards.... (something tells me he did not do to bad a job)?


----------



## airbrushmaster

HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM BIG POPPA.... !!!!!!!!!!!! I TRYED TO SEND HIM A MESSAGE AND IT GIVES ME ERRORS!!!! ANYONE KNOW.... HE OWES ME SOME STUFF...
CAN ANYONE GET AHOLD OF HIM...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 19 2009, 10:17 AM~15400840
> *Thats a list of how many posts you have on this tread......so now your # would be 3.
> *


 okay thanks..so now my number should be 6..and i am going back for more...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2009, 01:30 PM~15400945
> *okay thanks..so now my number should be 6..and i am going back for more...
> *





got a long way to go playboy  



[email protected] 874 
BODINE 588 
spikekid999 548 
Minidreams Inc. 541


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 02:07 PM~15379557
> *DUDE   JUST  GET  YOUR  SELF  A  FAT  GIRL, SOME TIC  TAC'S,  AND  SECOND  SET  OF  BED  SHEET'S   AND  HAVE  AT  IT !   LOVE  YOUR  WOMEN  FOR  WHAT   SHE  IS  AND HOW  SHE  MAKES  YOU  FEELS  !  THAT'S  WHAT  BUILDS  A  STRONG  FAMILY !   FUCK  BEING  ALONE  ALL YOUR  LIFE  CAUSE  YOUR  CHASING  A  BITCH  BASED  ON HERE   LOOKS  ALONE  !
> 
> LOT  OF  GOOD  WOMEN  ARE  NEEDING  A MAN THAT  WANTS  A  FAMILY !  AND  IF  SHE  IS  TO  OFFENDING  TO  BE  SEEN  WITH YOU IN  PUBLIC   LEAVE  HER  ASS  AT  HOME )....                                                                                            Man you guys are cold...i dont care about haven a trophy bitch.
> just someone who I feel good about, I see alot of big girls who look damm good to me...they still have some kind of shape....I can rock with that...but nooooooo
> the one's that halla at me are like the..Fat girl's who might of had a figure when they were like 16...but now there in there 20's 30's or 40's and they have no sexapeal left...you know when you cant see ass curve's..because its flat or square?
> but you see roll's of stumach that hang down over what should be a waist line?
> kind if like that toy called a weeble? like that chick( mimi) on the drew carry show?
> or the black comidian named Monique on t.v.  or remember the Janet Jackson wona be in the movie Friday. with Ice Cube and Chris Tucker? It' like I have this sign on my forehead that says..all drunk, fat and shot out female's get at me,
> you might have a chance.!   I went to car show in 08 in LA..and I looked at these to black girls...about 25 or 26 years old...I could tell they were related they looked like sisters...i asked if they came hear with anybody? they simultainiously told me they werent available but there aunt was more than wiling to meet me!
> before i even saw the aunt..I waisted no time telling them no thank you.
> And not a moment to soon..because guess who appeard? in all her ghetto snaggle toothed splender,  yes the aunt...who was problably in her 30's but because of all her 40 ounce's and her 4 or 5 different baby daddy's and 10 blunts a day habbit she looked about 50 years old on a good day....I would not mind a woman with her own children, i can grow to love kids who are not mine...but something tells me 4 different baby daddy's is something would not bring me a good partnership.
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 11:36 AM~15399927
> *who beat philly yesterday?? :dunno:
> was it russel and the raiders? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: IT WASNT THE RAIDERS WHO BEAT PHILLY!!!! IT WAS PHILLY WHO BEAT PHILLY!!!! IT WAS A SHITTY GAME AND I ADMIT WE LOST TO A SORRY ASS TEAM TOO!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 19 2009, 02:44 PM~15401628
> *:thumbsdown: IT WASNT THE RAIDERS WHO BEAT PHILLY!!!!  IT WAS PHILLY WHO BEAT PHILLY!!!!  IT WAS A SHITTY GAME AND I ADMIT WE LOST TO A SORRY ASS TEAM TOO!!!!
> *






:biggrin: im bustin your nutz bro, and im waitin to see what greg gotz ta say lol :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 02:46 PM~15401658
> *:biggrin:  im bustin your nutz bro, and im waitin to see what greg gotz ta say lol :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 18 2009, 09:00 PM~15395754
> *Thanks again, good lookin out. Does he have rattle cans or what? Maybe snap a pic man, if his prices are good i'm sure when i get cash i'll be intrested
> 
> It will probably be a bit before i get some extra cash though.
> *


yeah rattle cans and hes got the little box sets that have the small bottles in them like the sets of testors paint. ill go ahead and be honest b/c i aint tryin to make any money off of them. he sells the sprays for $2.57 a can, so itd be that price per can plus shipping, or id work out trades for smaller stuff that i need. id make a deal with the guy to buy all he has but im real picky about my paint jobs so i do a lot of stripping, and we all know how much of a bitch it is to strip that stuff....


----------



## southside groovin

:angry: damn double post


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 11:47 AM~15401077
> *got a long way to go playboy
> [email protected] 874
> BODINE 588
> spikekid999 548
> Minidreams Inc. 541
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2009, 04:20 PM~15404352
> *
> *


wonder what the locked topics numbers are. Im pretty low on this one.


----------



## mcloven

whats the wether like where every ones at


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15404352
> *
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2009, 05:27 PM~15404406
> *wonder what the locked topics numbers are. Im pretty low on this one.
> *


tyhodge posted it not to long ago


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 25 2009, 10:34 PM~15189734
> *ANYONE WANNA TRADE ME MODEL STUFF FOR MY TRAXXAS T-MAXX 2.5
> 
> got from a friend ....cranked up that day ...sat for like 3 months and it wouldnt start...i bought new ez-start ...and never put everything back one  :cheesy:
> 
> ill have to find the gas tank lol
> 
> has tmaxx
> escalade body
> hummer body
> charger/and ezstart
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 26 2009, 11:01 PM~15196452
> *Who posted in: randumb shit (The first now locked topic)
> Poster Posts
> tyhodge07 1213
> Minidreams Inc. 941
> LowandBeyond 811
> zfelix 764
> Mr Biggs 662
> SCOOBY SNACKS 547
> MARINATE 490
> Pokey 455
> 1ofaknd 411
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2009, 08:15 PM~15404978
> *:cheesy:
> *





:biggrin: 



sence we just post whorein it up lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 19 2009, 05:41 PM~15405297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice builds homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 09:53 AM~15400055
> *[email protected] 874
> BODINE 588
> spikekid999 548
> Minidreams Inc. 541
> betoscustoms 401
> CNDYBLU66SS 351
> youcantfademe 342
> Diamond502 322 *





> *rollinoldskoo 312 mcloven 300
> STREETRACEKING 232
> mademan 231
> Pokey 217
> Project59 216
> BiggC 206
> lb808 196
> CHR1S619 191
> Bos82 169
> Tonioseven 168
> Bogyoke 160
> 81cutty 157
> MARINATE 142
> grimreaper69 136
> undead white boy 131
> MayhemKustomz 130
> customcoupe68 129
> twiztedplasticz 128
> ibuildweniblazeum 114
> Ohio Chad 114
> SlammdSonoma 108
> Mr Biggs 103
> OneLowBull 101
> rodburner1974 100
> tyhodge07 95
> darkside customs 90
> 408models 81
> PINK86REGAL 81
> DA_SQUID 80
> EVIL C 77
> phatras 71
> BigPoppa 70
> Smallz 70
> Siim123 70
> undercoverimpala 68
> jevries 64
> LUXMAN 62
> just_a-doodz 61
> Scur-rape-init 57
> tunzafun 56
> Linc 54
> Mr.1/16th 53
> ElRafa 53
> rollindeep408 52
> old low&slo 48
> Waco 45
> 93FULLSIZE 44
> pancho1969 44
> D.L.O.Styles 43
> urjustamemory 43
> Kirby 40
> texasfunk 39
> stilldownivlife 38
> chevy1964 37
> 85 biarittz 37
> regalistic 35
> low4oshow 34
> BiggDeee 34
> lowridermodels 31
> LowandBeyond 30
> DEUCES76 30
> phat97yukon 30
> eastside1989 29
> sweetdreamer 29
> Padilla 505 29
> raystrey 26
> Blue s10 26
> RIP Viejo 25
> Models IV Life 25
> 8-Ball 23
> chris mineer 23
> sdkid 23
> airbrushmaster 22
> bigdogg323 20
> 49NRS SF 19
> ElMonte74' 19
> 06150xlt 18
> MKD904 18
> las_crucez 17
> Will Smith 16
> kustombuilder 14
> imfamous56 14
> dade county 13
> DJ-ROY 13
> lowridin14 12
> gseeds 12
> SOLO1 12
> truscale 11
> calaveras73 11
> g-body lowlow 11
> TIME MACHINE 11
> 2lowsyn 11
> modeltech 11
> danny chawps 11
> southside groovin 10
> josh 78 10
> Joker808 10
> rookiefromcali 9
> Trendsetta 68 9
> iced 9
> zfelix 8
> HD Lowrider 8
> tequila sunrise 8
> modelsbyroni 8
> MTX686 8
> lonnie 8
> base905 7
> twinn 7
> ,,i,, 7
> chrisijzerman 7
> wired61 6
> 1SICK8T4 6
> bigbearlocos 6
> ShowRodFreak 6
> Aces'N'Eights 6
> kykustoms 6
> CustomFreak 6
> eric64impala 6
> 713Lowriderboy 5
> Hydrohype 5
> INTHABLOOD 5
> drnitrus 5
> Juan_559 5
> AJ128 4
> PlasticFabricator 4
> sponserdsk8ter 4
> REV. chuck 4
> hocknberry 4
> SCOOBY SNACKS 3
> All Out Customs 3
> PIGEON 3
> MrPhotographer06 3
> RaiderPride 3
> thomy205 3
> slash 3
> Moze 3
> COAST2COAST 3
> STRANGE 2
> MC562 2
> IN YA MOUF 2
> kenny 2
> ROAD DOGG 1 2
> VintageTin 2
> CHUKO 204 2
> Reverend Hearse 2
> DJ Englewood 2
> BIGMANDO 2
> IBLDMYOWN 2
> boskeeter 2
> TRAFF1C1968 2
> kwonchoba1 2
> shadow247 2
> Loco Yesca 1
> taino 1
> JMONEY 1
> socios b.c. prez 1
> the_cat 1
> REC 1
> mike c 1
> dodgerblue62 1
> dylopez 1
> DYABLITO 1
> Ragtop Ted 1
> louies90 1
> MONTE^MAN^ 1
> ptman2002 1
> 87regal305 1
> BigLazy903 1
> FloRida 1
> budgetblueoval 1
> dyzcustoms 1
> DOUGHBOY91 1
> VItreryda 1
> 1ofaknd 1
> OJ Hydraulics 1
> badgas 1
> Meeba 1
> BigTModels 1
> show-bound 1
> DoUgH 1
> phantomw351 1
> julian blea 1
> Wicked 1
> caddydaddy1 1
> caprice on dz 1
> owenart714 1
> fronksy 1
> JStunn 1
> MonsterG 1
> TDAIVC 1
> LA COUNTY 1
> Stickz 1
> Spanky 1
> Sleepy G 1
> Tilburglowridaz 1
> _Bandido_ 1
> cwplanet 1
> Jantrix 1
> MrBiggs7 1
> LayitLowspy 1
> AZ WAR CHIEF 1
> MAYHEM 1
> down_by_law 1
> gottie 1
> steelers#1 1
> Kivao 1
> oldskool 67 1
> STR8-CLOWN'N 1
> BONES_712 1
> bad news 1
> hwtc2002 1
> ant916ness 1
> streetrider 1
> *




whores :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 19 2009, 12:44 PM~15401628
> *:thumbsdown: IT WASNT THE RAIDERS WHO BEAT PHILLY!!!!  IT WAS PHILLY WHO BEAT PHILLY!!!!  IT WAS A SHITTY GAME AND I ADMIT WE LOST TO A SORRY ASS TEAM TOO!!!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 19 2009, 05:57 PM~15405501
> *Nice builds homie
> *


THANKS I HAVENT BUILT ONE IN A FEW YEARS BUT I WANT TO GET BACK IN IT


----------



## SlammdSonoma

glad im not a purple people eating whore...lol :biggrin: its good to be in the shaded areas sometimes.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 19 2009, 05:40 PM~15405281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2009, 05:07 PM~15404887
> *:cheesy:
> *


i would but just bought me one less than 6 months ago...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2009, 07:12 PM~15404948
> *:cheesy:
> *


i worked hard for that spot.. maybe ill just post ever 30 seconds, and get back up there on this one :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 19 2009, 08:11 PM~15406449
> *glad im not a purple people eating whore...lol :biggrin:  its good to be in the shaded areas sometimes.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you just made me spit modelo thats beer abuse :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: LowandBeyond

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2009, 01:27 PM~15404406
> *wonder what the locked topics numbers are. Im pretty low on this one.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

:cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

:biggrin: :cheesy: :420:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe

:biggrin: :happysad: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## youcantfademe

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 10:47 AM~15401077
> *got a long way to go playboy
> [email protected] 874
> BODINE 588
> spikekid999 548
> Minidreams Inc. 541
> *


Damm :uh: okay so I'm crawling, before this tadpole learns to walk 
in this pond with you big fish! wait fish dont walk! that did'nt come out right.
oh, but I'm hydrohype,,(that explane's it)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where are the night crew topic stats? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

* HOT DAMN , THIS JUST IN , MINIDREAMS JUST GOT SOME PLASTIC SURGERY!!!*


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 19 2009, 11:19 PM~15409718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay what the fuck? :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

:roflmao: 

you is a foo :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 20 2009, 12:22 AM~15409755
> *okay what the fuck? :uh:
> *



house boat pimpin :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 01:46 PM~15401658
> *:biggrin:  im bustin your nutz bro, and im waitin to see what greg gotz ta say lol :biggrin:
> *


sup homie jeff !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
hows the family doin ??? good I hope !! and hows that little jewel ?? she got daddy wrapped around her little tiny finger yet ?? bet she does !!! :biggrin: 
I would talk smack if I could but to be honest I never saw 1 minute of the game.
I started a new job sunday and never saw the game at all.


----------



## youcantfademe

poor caddy .....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 19 2009, 11:25 PM~15409785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 where do you get this shit.?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 12:25 AM~15409785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 the new gypsy rose :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## tyhodge07

about time :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

minidrems got a new job a transsexual server named Tracy at mcdonalds....

























* WHAT UP TY????* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 01:29 AM~15409812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


failure at its best.. by none other than a cross eyed unibrowed dude :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 01:23 AM~15409762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats funny !!!!! talk about makin your self look stupid !!!!!
guess that guy didn't win too many spelling bees :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno: feelin like shit, tried to sleep earlier, thought the bar would have made me feel better.. sure didnt.. feel like im comin down with the pig flu or something. :0


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 19 2009, 11:31 PM~15409832
> *:dunno:  feelin like shit, tried to sleep earlier, thought the bar would have made me feel better.. sure didnt.. feel like im comin down with the pig flu or something. :0
> *


SHIT MY JAW SWOLE UP HE SIZE OF A DAMN GRAPEFRUIT, I HAVE 2 ABSCESSES TEETH. SHIT HURTS AND VICODIN AINT DOING SHIT......


----------



## tyhodge07

damn slow ass, seein double must be a bitch to type.. lets see if u got a reply before this one now. :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 01:33 AM~15409850
> *SHIT MY JAW SWOLE UP HE SIZE OF A DAMN GRAPEFRUIT, I HAVE 2 ABSCESSES TEETH. SHIT HURTS AND VICODIN AINT DOING SHIT......
> *


u got to get that shit pulled, reminds me, i have a tooth i broke eatin skittles i need to get pulled :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 19 2009, 11:34 PM~15409858
> *u got to get that shit pulled, reminds me, i have a tooth i broke eatin skittles i need to get pulled  :cheesy:
> *


SHIT THEY WONT PULL IT WHILE ITS INFECTED, WORST CASE IS I HAVE TO GO GET A TUBE PUT IN TO DRAIN IT AND THEN GO HAVE IT PULLED, BUT I HOPE IT DONT COME TO THAT.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 19 2009, 11:27 PM~15409809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice build bro! i mean who am i to judge? no that should be a trophy
for the worst build of the show... I just dont get it,,(poop while you put)?
or is it a rag on mittsubishi and mercedez?


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 01:33 AM~15409850
> *SHIT MY JAW SWOLE UP HE SIZE OF A DAMN GRAPEFRUIT, I HAVE 2 ABSCESSES TEETH. SHIT HURTS AND VICODIN AINT DOING SHIT......
> *


can you say root canal :biggrin: 
2 words for you tooth and brush j/k :biggrin: 
seriously I feel for you tooth pain is a bitch man !!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 01:36 AM~15409863
> *SHIT THEY WONT PULL IT WHILE ITS INFECTED, WORST CASE IS I HAVE TO GO GET A TUBE PUT IN TO DRAIN IT AND THEN GO HAVE IT PULLED, BUT I HOPE IT DONT COME TO THAT.....
> *


u sure, or they just not want to mess with ur mouth? my shit was swollen a couple years ago, not as much but bad enough and they ripped it out, that was the only way i got it to go down.. u might want to try some amoxicillian (sp), sometimes that works, everyone gets prescribed that :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 20 2009, 01:38 AM~15409876
> *Nice build bro!  i mean who am i to judge?  no that should be a trophy
> for the worst build of the show... I just dont get it,,(poop while you put)?
> or is it a rag on mittsubishi and mercedez?
> *


ur tryin to make to much out of nothin


----------



## tyhodge07

im comin up quick on u fuckers :cheesy:

Poster Posts 
[email protected] 878 
BODINE 592 
spikekid999 548 
Minidreams Inc. 541 
betoscustoms 401 
youcantfademe 364 
CNDYBLU66SS 352 
Diamond502 322 
rollinoldskoo 314 
mcloven 302 
STREETRACEKING 232 
mademan 231 
Pokey 217 
Project59 216 
BiggC 206 
lb808 196 
CHR1S619 191 
Bos82 169 
Tonioseven 168 
Bogyoke 160 
81cutty 157 
MARINATE 142 
grimreaper69 136 
undead white boy 131 
MayhemKustomz 130 
customcoupe68 129 
twiztedplasticz 128 
tyhodge07 121


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: Hydrohype

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 01:36 AM~15409863
> *SHIT THEY WONT PULL IT WHILE ITS INFECTED, WORST CASE IS I HAVE TO GO GET A TUBE PUT IN TO DRAIN IT AND THEN GO HAVE IT PULLED, BUT I HOPE IT DONT COME TO THAT.....
> *


man dont do that . dont start pulling teeth because unless you get a bridge made it will eventually loosen the teeth around the ones you had pulled and you will end up with DENTURES !!! 
we have the technology !!!! they can fix it . you need an antibiotic to get rid of the infecrion first.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 19 2009, 11:39 PM~15409889
> *u sure, or they just not want to mess with ur mouth?  my shit was swollen a couple years ago, not as much but bad enough and they ripped it out, that was the only way i got it to go down.. u might want to try some amoxicillian (sp), sometimes that works, everyone gets prescribed that  :cheesy:
> *


THEY PRESCRIED PENICILLIN AND TRAMODOL , TRAMODOL IS GARBAGE, I SOURCED SOME PERCS TODAY.....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 19 2009, 11:34 PM~15409855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey, do you want to tell the sarge he's got no cloth's on? Hell no you see the gun he's holden? everybody stay calm!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 20 2009, 01:44 AM~15409913
> *man dont do that . dont start pulling teeth because unless you get a bridge made it will eventually loosen the teeth around the ones you had pulled and you will end up with DENTURES !!!
> we have the technology !!!! they can fix it .
> *


and he dont have the grands to throw at a tooth to get fixed :biggrin: 

i dont either, i get mine pulled.. only 1 so far, now on 2. both broke from eatin skittles, lol.. now i dont mess with candy


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 19 2009, 11:46 PM~15409936
> *and he dont have the grands to throw at a tooth to get fixed  :biggrin:
> 
> i dont either, i get mine pulled.. only 1 so far, now on 2.  both broke from eatin skittles, lol.. now i dont mess with candy
> *


YEP I SAID FUCK IT I CAN GET DENTURES MADE FOR ABOUT A GRAND, IM ON UNEMPLOYMENT SO I QUALIFY FOR HEALTH CARE IF I EVER GET OFF MY ASS AND TO THE WELFARE OFFICE, I JUST DONT FEEL LIKE WAITING IN LINE WITH BETTY THE BABYMAKER AND HER 5 PREGNANT SISTERS :uh: . DAMN STATE WILL PAY FOR ALL OF IT.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 01:46 AM~15409936
> *and he dont have the grands to throw at a tooth to get fixed  :biggrin:
> 
> i dont either, i get mine pulled.. only 1 so far, now on 2.  both broke from eatin skittles, lol.. now i dont mess with candy
> *


it doesn't cost grands to fix it and have you heard of payment plans.
Pulling teeth should be a last resort man !! if you have too get a root canal followed up with a cap. its worth it too spend the money. keep your teeth at all costs . dentures would suck the big one !!! you have to go every 6 months for a cleaning and keep on top of it. Man you fuckers got me sounding like a dentist lol !!!!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 19 2009, 11:54 PM~15409988
> *it doesn't cost grands to fix it and have you heard of payment plans.
> Pulling teeth should be a  last resort man !! if you have too get a root canal followed up with a cap. its worth it too spend the money. keep your teeth at all costs . dentures would suck the big one !!! you have to go every 6 months for a cleaning and keep on top of it. Man you fuckers got me sounding like a dentist lol !!!!
> *


AINT NO PAYMENT PLANS AROUND HERE. PLUS I GOT KICKED OUT OF THE LAST PUBLIC CLINC AND HAD TO PAY ABOUT 500 BUCKS TO REPLACE A BROKEN WINDOW ON THE WAY OUT.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 01:48 AM~15409953
> *YEP I SAID FUCK IT I CAN GET DENTURES MADE FOR ABOUT A GRAND, IM ON UNEMPLOYMENT SO I QUALIFY FOR HEALTH CARE IF I EVER GET OFF MY ASS AND TO THE WELFARE OFFICE, I JUST DONT FEEL LIKE WAITING IN LINE WITH BETTY THE BABYMAKER AND HER 5 PREGNANT SISTERS :uh: . DAMN STATE WILL PAY FOR ALL OF IT.....
> *


now you can get mad at me if you want to its totally cool but your sounding like a stupid ******* with a statement like that !!!!! 1st off dentures from what I have heard are a real mother fucker and second how about get off the system and get off your ass and find a fuckin job !!! If you cant find a job in your line of work then find a new line of work . improvise adapt overcome. do whatever you have too do. 
you just sound like you want to be a sponge on the system.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 19 2009, 11:59 PM~15410011
> *now you can get mad at me if you want to its totally cool but your sounding like a stupid ******* with a statement like that !!!!! 1st off dentures from what I have heard are a real mother fucker and second how about get off the system and get off your ass and find a fuckin job !!!
> *


WELL IF YOU MUST KNOW I WAS LAID OFF FROM THE RAILROAD BACK IN APRIL AFTER 3 YEARS OF SERVICE, I HAVE BEEN OUT SEEKING LEGITIMATE WORK TO PAY MY BILLS , BUT THERES NOT MUCH AROUND. SO I HAVE TO COLLECT MY UNEMPLOYMENT EVERY WEEK, 205 BUCKS DONT DO SHIT IN TODAYS SOCIETY , I TAKE SIDE JOBS IN TO TRY AND MAKE ENDS MEET, BUT IT STILL AINT ENOUGH.I DONT COLLECT FOOD STAMPS OR GOVERNMENT HEALTHCARE, BECAUSE I DONT LIKE TO BE A LEACH ON SOCIETY, BUT IF MY HEALTH BECOMES A CONCERN , THEN I WILL DO WHATEVER I HAVE TO DO TO ENSURE MY WELL BEING. 

ABOUT THE TEETH , MY TEETH ARE PAST THE POINT OF FIXING, I NEED AT THE VERY LEAST PARTIALS FOR THE BACK. SORRY IF I COME OFF AS A STUPID ******* FOR GETTING THEM PULLED, SINCE WHEEN DID YOU BECOME THE MOUTH POLICE, QUIT BITCHING AT ME AND GO BUILD SOMETHING , I DONT THINK I HAVE SEEN YOU POST UP ANYTHING IN A WHILE.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:

Poster Posts 
[email protected] 878 
BODINE 592 
spikekid999 548 
Minidreams Inc. 541 
betoscustoms 401 
youcantfademe 368 
CNDYBLU66SS 352 
Diamond502 322 
rollinoldskoo 314 
mcloven 302 
STREETRACEKING 232 
mademan 231 
Pokey 217 
Project59 216 
BiggC 206 
lb808 196 
CHR1S619 191 
Bos82 169 
Tonioseven 168 
Bogyoke 160 
81cutty 157 
tyhodge07 142 


almost top 20 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 02:05 AM~15410033
> *WELL IF YOU MUST KNOW I WAS LAID OFF FROM THE RAILROAD BACK IN APRIL AFTER 3 YEARS OF SERVICE, I HAVE BEEN OUT SEEKING LEGITIMATE WORK TO PAY MY BILLS , BUT THERES NOT MUCH AROUND. SO I HAVE TO COLLECT MY UNEMPLOYMENT EVERY WEEK, 205 BUCKS DONT DO SHIT IN TODAYS SOCIETY , I TAKE SIDE JOBS IN TO TRY AND MAKE ENDS MEET, BUT IT STILL AINT ENOUGH.I DONT COLLECT FOOD STAMPS OR GOVERNMENT HEALTHCARE, BECAUSE I DONT LIKE TO BE A LEACH ON SOCIETY, BUT IF MY HEALTH BECOMES A CONCERN , THEN I WILL DO WHATEVER I HAVE TO DO TO ENSURE MY WELL BEING.
> 
> ABOUT THE TEETH , MY TEETH ARE PAST THE POINT  OF FIXING, I NEED AT THE VERY LEAST PARTIALS FOR THE BACK. SORRY IF I COME OFF AS A STUPID ******* FOR GETTING THEM PULLED, SINCE WHEEN DID YOU BECOME THE MOUTH POLICE, QUIT BITCHING AT ME AND GO BUILD SOMETHING , I DONT THINK I HAVE SEEN YOU POST UP ANYTHING IN A WHILE.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


yeah youre right I havent posted anything in awhile because I started taking some college courses and that shit is rough man . between that and lookin for a friggin job it was rough. lol if I came off as the mouth police sorry homie. just that I have always heard from the dentists around here man you dont want dentures and we can fix it !!! cause there dad has a totally awesome set of tools !!! :biggrin: 
I will keep my opinion to myself from now on. cause you know what they say about opinions there like assholes and everybody got one. and they all stink.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 02:15 AM~15410076
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Poster Posts
> [email protected] 878
> BODINE 592
> spikekid999 548
> Minidreams Inc. 541
> betoscustoms 401
> youcantfademe 368
> CNDYBLU66SS 352
> Diamond502 322
> rollinoldskoo 314
> mcloven 302
> STREETRACEKING 232
> mademan 231
> Pokey 217
> Project59 216
> BiggC 206
> lb808 196
> CHR1S619 191
> Bos82 169
> Tonioseven 168
> Bogyoke 160
> 81cutty 157
> tyhodge07 142
> almost top 20 :biggrin:
> *


but still a knucklehead !!!!!!!!!!
I can get yelled at for not building much and I do deserve it but man you really need to go build something and shut up


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 20 2009, 12:32 AM~15410162
> *yeah youre right I havent posted anything in awhile because I started taking some college courses and that shit is rough man . between that and lookin for a friggin job it was rough. lol if I came off as the mouth police sorry homie. just that I have always heard from the dentists around here man you dont want dentures and we can fix it !!! cause there dad has a totally awesome set of tools !!! :biggrin:
> I will keep my opinion to myself from now on. cause you know what they say about opinions there like assholes and everybody got one. and they all stink.
> *


YOU HAVE A PM...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 20 2009, 02:40 AM~15410193
> *but still a knucklehead !!!!!!!!!!
> I can get yelled at for not building much and I do deserve it but man you really need to go build something and shut up
> *


:0 :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## mcloven

post whore


----------



## mcloven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## mcloven

this shit is funny


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/03/11/go...al_advertising/
that shits based on your comp history fool! and dont try to erase it either!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 20 2009, 02:14 PM~15414396
> *this shit is funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this guy is funny as fawk. been suscribed to him for a longass time. he has some funny ass vids!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 20 2009, 05:13 PM~15414843
> *this guy is funny as fawk. been suscribed to him for a longass time. he has some funny ass vids!
> *


I LIKE HANDY CAPPED TICKET


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2009, 03:17 PM~15414879
> *I  LIKE  HANDY  CAPPED  TICKET
> *


lol, dat shit is funny as hell. he pulls out the toys and demostrates everything that happened :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 20 2009, 05:21 PM~15414914
> *lol, dat shit is funny as hell. he pulls out the toys and demostrates everything that happened :roflmao:
> *


I LIKE WHEN THE COP CAR TAKES OFF


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 20 2009, 05:17 PM~15414434
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/03/11/go...al_advertising/
> that shits based on your comp history fool! and dont try to erase it either!
> *






i guess mcFAG is looking for the right black man huh :biggrin: 


naw he just wants to see a black man in diapers lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

IF THIS IS A REPOST THEN I NEVER SEEN IT BUT THIS IS A CRAZY ASS DUDE !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0KfQE2-ZqA


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 20 2009, 03:38 PM~15415079
> *i guess mcFAG is looking for the right black man huh :biggrin:
> naw he just wants to see a black man in diapers lol
> *


that shit is funny.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats goin in the history of great ownings :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## DEUCES76

*yankess 3-1 *


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Ohio Chad

I might be trading my truck for a 5.0 '91 Mustang. Anyone got any feedback on them?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 20 2009, 09:37 PM~15418693
> *I might be trading my truck for a 5.0 '91 Mustang.  Anyone got any feedback on them?
> *


what kinda truck?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2009, 03:44 PM~15415122
> *IF THIS  IS  A  REPOST  THEN I  NEVER  SEEN  IT  BUT  THIS IS  A  CRAZY  ASS  DUDE  !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0KfQE2-ZqA
> *



dude is from Vancouver British Columbia! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 12:59 AM~15418924
> *what kinda truck?
> *


'86 S-10 Bagged.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

post pics, i love me some boxed s10's :cheesy:


----------



## Ohio Chad

Heres the for sale thread:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=474869&hl=


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 20 2009, 10:05 PM~15418977
> *'86 S-10 Bagged.
> *


fox body mustangs are bad ass, i do believe they are 4 lug though , unless its been converted allready.... th sn-95 style is bad ass too, but they killed the 5.0 in them after 95 and switched to the 4.6 . my mom has a 94 drop top 5.0 and a 5 speed , damn reliable with over 200k miles


----------



## tyhodge07

trade for that sweet van :roflmao:

what bed cover u got on there? top go back on too, or is it a full time convert


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 10:17 PM~15419084
> *trade for that sweet van :roflmao:
> 
> what bed cover u got on there?  top go back on too, or is it a full time convert
> *


read the topic foo, it says stock top latches on and off....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Cool truck.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 12:16 AM~15419077
> *fox body mustangs are bad ass, i do believe they are 4 lug though , unless its been converted allready.... th sn-95 style is bad ass too, but they killed the 5.0 in them after 95 and switched to the 4.6 . my mom has a 94 drop top 5.0 and a 5 speed , damn reliable with over 200k miles
> *


my little bros 95 took a shit on him after 116k :0 

cracked head and manifold.. he sold it for 500


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 01:18 AM~15419092
> *read the topic foo, it says stock top latches on and off....
> *



LMAO...Thanks Fade...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 12:18 AM~15419092
> *read the topic foo, it says stock top latches on and off....
> *


i dont know how to read


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 10:18 PM~15419096
> *my little bros 95 took a shit on him after 116k  :0
> 
> cracked head and manifold.. he sold it for 500
> *



Ur bro probally raped it all the time. Its not the cars fault they die, its the owners.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 01:18 AM~15419095
> *Cool truck.
> *


Thx


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 12:21 AM~15419125
> *Ur bro probally raped it all the time.  Its not the cars fault they die, its the owners.
> *


doubt it, he babied the car and drives slower than a grandma. now the owner before him, im sure probably did since he was second owner.


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Imo depending on the mustang, u wont hurt ur self by trading that box dime for a 5.0 stang. 
In shitty condition, they still hold good value.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 01:26 AM~15419172
> *Imo depending on the mustang,  u wont hurt ur self by trading that box dime for a 5.0 stang.
> In shitty condition, they still hold good value.
> *


Yeah, It's got 79,000 miles all stock but the headers and exhust.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 10:19 PM~15419112
> *i dont know how to read
> *


i can believe that


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 10:18 PM~15419096
> *my little bros 95 took a shit on him after 116k  :0
> 
> cracked head and manifold.. he sold it for 500
> *


4.6 or 5.0 they switched them mid year...... the 4.6 is garbage IMO


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 12:30 AM~15419219
> *i can believe that
> *


huh?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 12:31 AM~15419229
> *4.6 or 5.0 they switched them mid year...... the 4.6 is garbage IMO
> *


4.6

my 5.0 in the tc i had ran good as fuck.. never ever had a problem with that beast :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

:barf:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 20 2009, 10:28 PM~15419189
> *Yeah, It's got 79,000 miles all stock but the headers and exhust.
> *



Damn. Hell yea.


----------



## tyhodge07

Poster Posts 
[email protected] 880 
BODINE 592 
spikekid999 548 
Minidreams Inc. 544 
betoscustoms 401 
youcantfademe 375 
CNDYBLU66SS 355 
Diamond502 322 
rollinoldskoo 314 
mcloven 305 
STREETRACEKING 232 
mademan 231 
Pokey 217 
Project59 216 
BiggC 206 
lb808 196 
CHR1S619 191 
tyhodge07 179 

:cheesy:
rollin, im comin for you :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 almost at 18,500 posts also :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 11:38 PM~15419286
> *Poster Posts
> [email protected] 880
> BODINE 592
> spikekid999 548
> Minidreams Inc. 544
> betoscustoms 401
> youcantfademe 375
> CNDYBLU66SS 355
> Diamond502 322
> rollinoldskoo 314
> mcloven 305
> STREETRACEKING 232
> mademan 231
> Pokey 217
> Project59 216
> BiggC 206
> lb808 196
> CHR1S619 191
> tyhodge07 179
> 
> :cheesy:
> rollin, im comin for you :0
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0








:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 sexy ass truck


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone need this? like new


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:barf:


----------



## tyhodge07

200


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

who is that whore?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2009, 01:20 AM~15419667
> *who is that whore?
> *


the one in the pic? its the neighbor i grew up with for like 14 years, when she turned 21, i started fuckin her.. now shes back at college :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

Enough of the fucking smiles. If you're going to post, post pics before you get this one shut down like you did the last one. :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 21 2009, 01:28 AM~15419731
> *Enough of the fucking smiles. If you're going to post, post pics before you get this one shut down like you did the last one.  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh: whose gonna shut it down :roflmao: ryan dont get on, and if u dont like the smilies, than dont come in here when im postin  :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:tears:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:happysad:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2009, 01:31 AM~15419753
> *:uh: whose gonna shut it down :roflmao:  ryan dont get on, and if u dont like the smilies, than dont come in here when im postin    :cheesy:
> *


Look dumb ass you're gonna fuck it up for the rest of us who come on here to have a good time with others who actually build, not to get our post count higher. 

And as far as Ryan not being around, well he does still come around.
Last Active Oct 15, 2009 - 11:12 AM 

I'll be glad when he bans your dumb ass again, hopefully for good this time because your a waste of space on here!


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 21 2009, 01:51 AM~15419871
> *Look dumb ass you're gonna fuck it up for the rest of us who come on here to have a good time with others who actually build, not to get our post count higher.
> 
> And as far as Ryan not being around, well he does still come around.
> Last Active Oct 15, 2009 - 11:12 AM
> 
> I'll be glad when he bans your dumb ass again, hopefully for good this time because your a waste of space on here!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im online, im not on here to build.. u dont build talkin away on a forum.. so get the fuck off here and build than.. if u dont like whats goin on or what im doin, than fuckin block my posts. ur cryin like a little bitch, grab ur panties out ur ass crack and unknot them. :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:barf:


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## LowandBeyond

I gotta agree. Enough with the smilies. If i wanted to see them all id just open the smilie page. Atleast post pics or vid links or someshit if ur gonna just post whore.


----------



## tyhodge07

www.smilies.com :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2009, 02:31 AM~15419753
> *:uh: whose gonna shut it down :roflmao:  ryan dont get on, and if u dont like the smilies, than dont come in here when im postin    :cheesy:
> *






DUDE shut the fuck up and go do somethin....................... come around here with that attitude? :uh: who the fuck are you? to tell someone not to come in here when your whorein it up :uh: 


so why dont you go hang out with your brother mcloven or some shit , and stop whorein it up around here


----------



## Siim123

tyhodge07 yo momma didnt allow you to go out to play with your friends and now you play stupid here?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 01:31 AM~15419229
> *4.6 or 5.0 they switched them mid year...... the 4.6 is garbage IMO
> *


There all turds. Unless modded there slow.


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: you all are some badasses. one "regular" talks shit, u all jump on the bandwaggon because u got to suck him off in some online way because he is apart of MCBA.. this is very common with u fat fucks, happened last time :roflmao: :roflmao: i love the attention i get from idiots like you guys, it really makes me laugh onnly because u all take a forum so serious. :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## DEUCES76

hey tyhodge07 u think u can come on here and fuck this topic up by being such a dumbass that thinks its funny cause u have no friends and u want to have the most post on lil all ur doin is wastein fuckin time being dumb and i hope ryan kicks ur ass off here to u little fuckin waste of space whore stop tryin to look cool when ur not either build or shut the fuckup and stop tryin to act like ur hard cause ur not u dont see everyone else on here tryin to get more post then the next person so do everyone a favor and fuck off u little piss ant prick


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 21 2009, 01:50 PM~15422706
> *hey tyhodge07 u think u can come on here and fuck this topic up by being such a dumbass that thinks its funny cause u have no friends and u want to have the most post on lil all ur doin is wastein fuckin time being dumb and i hope ryan kicks ur ass off here to u little fuckin waste of space whore stop tryin to look cool when ur not either build or shut the fuckup and stop tryin to act like ur hard cause ur not u dont see everyone else on here tryin to get more post then the next person so do everyone a favor and fuck off u little piss ant prick
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



thats classic ronnie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 21 2009, 12:50 PM~15422706
> *hey tyhodge07 u think u can come on here and fuck this topic up by being such a dumbass that thinks its funny cause u have no friends and u want to have the most post on lil all ur doin is wastein fuckin time being dumb and i hope ryan kicks ur ass off here to u little fuckin waste of space whore stop tryin to look cool when ur not either build or shut the fuckup and stop tryin to act like ur hard cause ur not u dont see everyone else on here tryin to get more post then the next person so do everyone a favor and fuck off u little piss ant prick
> *


oh, someone else wants to join the cock suckin parade i see. listen little piss ant prick, i dont give a damn who likes me and who dont like me. im on here to have fun, if u want to take internet life so serious than do so. but you dont have to remind me im whoring up your fun little topic. i find it quite funny u all bitch about it when i do it, reason why i do it and do it more.. because dumb fucks like u want to be some cryin ass bitches about it. as far as friends, i got plenty.. i dont need any on here to be "cool" matter a fact, i know quite a bit off here that i am cool with and cool with personally. so no my posts dont have anything to do with me tryin to look cool. than you speak of "acting hard" but yet, you carry on with the shit talkin, along with the others and the one fat ass that started it :roflmao: :roflmao: let me show u what ur doin :tears: :tears: :suckindick: :tears: now go build something while i continue to "act hard" and "look cool" with my posts :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76

why dont u go join the pride parade and go jump on the cock wagon


----------



## tyhodge07

also, just remember, since my posts mean so much to me, i can carry all the bullshit into each of your topics.. but instead i keep it in the RANDOM SHIT OFF TOPIC. random last i checked meant anything that was random from the point or section of the forum.. so ill keep it random in here as im keepin the bs out of ur topics.. 
:roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76

bro u most like talkin shit about others no wonder why u dont have a life all ur life is tryin to be a post whore and talk shit about others on here why dont u act ur age not ur iq u little fucker


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 21 2009, 01:29 PM~15423058
> *why dont u go join the pride parade and go jump on the cock wagon
> *


u seem to have the last spot filled there bud. i can always move to your topic if u wish for me too.. i bet i could look pretty damn cool there :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 21 2009, 01:32 PM~15423077
> *bro u most like talkin shit about others no wonder why u dont have a life all ur life is tryin to be a post whore and talk shit about others on here why dont u act ur age not ur iq u little fucker
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: as i recall, the shit talkin started from bigg c, and than moved on, than onto you.. i got a life bro, as u may notice, ive only posted about 500 posts this year, i have hardly been on here.. so check ur shit before u start ur shit.


----------



## youcantfademe

fuck you ty, you shit starter .....
































































:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 01:35 PM~15423104
> *fuck you ty, you shit starter .....
> :biggrin:
> *



i love it bro.. i dont even have to start the shit, but i seem to be the one that starts it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:tears:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

yes, yes i would....


----------



## tyhodge07

rockabilly chicks are hot


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*OH SHIT I JUST GOTS ME A PACKAGE IN THE MAIL ! *</span>

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_4350.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:red\'>*SON OF A BITCH ! SHIPPING IS CRAZY NOW A DAYS !*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yes they are....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

ehhh


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 02:48 PM~15423207
> *OH  SHIT  I  JUST  GOTS  ME  A  PACKAGE  IN THE  MAIL !  </span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_4350.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>SON OF A  BITCH !  SHIPPING  IS  CRAZY  NOW A DAYS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





AND!!!! WHATCHU GET?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

that one isnt lookin to good :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ok i agree , but this one....


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

:0 yea, that one looks alot better


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 11:48 AM~15423207
> *OH  SHIT  I  JUST  GOTS  ME  A  PACKAGE  IN THE  MAIL !  </span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_4350.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>SON OF A  BITCH !  SHIPPING  IS  CRAZY  NOW A DAYS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool what did i get.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2009, 12:01 PM~15423341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like strip poker.... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:eek :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2009, 12:05 PM~15423388
> *:eek :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1,3,2


----------



## tyhodge07

that one is just plain sexy :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 21 2009, 01:53 PM~15423251
> *AND!!!! WHATCHU GET?
> *





















ADDED TO LAST WEEKS ORDER !


----------



## youcantfademe

fuck you david.... now you think they are gold huh? i want one or 2....


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 12:12 PM~15423456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADDED  TO  LAST  WEEKS  ORDER  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HATE you right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lb808+Oct 21 2009, 02:20 PM~15423518-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE you right now.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 02:13 PM~15423465
> *fuck you david.... now you think they are gold huh? i want one or 2....
> *



THEY WERE THERE FOR THE TAKING ! 3 OF US MADE OUT ALRIGHT I WOULD SAY ! :biggrin: 

SOMETIMES A GOOD DEAL IS A GOOD DEAL ! :h5:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: your got more goin out tomorrow dave


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SO HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE NOW?
















:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 21 2009, 02:36 PM~15423632
> *SO HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


25 IF I COUNT MY RESIN WAGON, AND RESIN 2DR ! :biggrin: 

PLUS I GOT 5 BUBBLE IMPALA'S , 2 ALTERNOMADS , AND 2 BIG BODY CADDIES ! 

I MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER PACKAGE COMIN NEXT WEEK WHICH WILL CONTAIN A BIG BODY HEARSE AND BIG BODY LIMO ! :biggrin: 

SO I AM PRETTY WELL STOCKED ON MY BUBBLE FITSH UNLESS YOU WANT TO GET RAID OF SOME OF YOURS ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 21 2009, 01:36 PM~15423632
> *SO HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

i want some


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 21 2009, 02:48 PM~15423743-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> i want some
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ME TOO !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 02:12 PM~15423456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

Stingey fuckers. Share the wealth. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 02:55 PM~15423823
> *Stingey fuckers. Share the wealth.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 12:56 PM~15423837
> *:twak:
> *


i still got this here. I will burn this motherfucker down! I got a hostage.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 21 2009, 09:36 PM~15423632
> *SO HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMN! I wish had at least one 94-96 Impala :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 04:05 PM~15423926
> *i still got this here. I will burn this motherfucker down!  I got a hostage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






BURN IT!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 01:43 PM~15423691
> *25 IF  I  COUNT  MY  RESIN  WAGON, AND  RESIN  2DR ! :biggrin:
> 
> PLUS  I  GOT  5  BUBBLE  IMPALA'S ,  2  ALTERNOMADS ,  AND  2  BIG  BODY CADDIES !
> 
> I  MIGHT  HAVE  ANOTHER  PACKAGE  COMIN  NEXT  WEEK  WHICH  WILL  CONTAIN  A  BIG  BODY  HEARSE AND  BIG  BODY  LIMO ! :biggrin:
> 
> SO  I  AM  PRETTY  WELL  STOCKED  ON MY  BUBBLE  FITSH  UNLESS  YOU  WANT TO  GET  RAID  OF  SOME  OF  YOURS !  :biggrin:
> *


i got one more donk caddy :/


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 21 2009, 01:08 PM~15423950
> *BURN IT!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Ill do it too. Im a crazy fukker. 
Lmao


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 21 2009, 01:05 PM~15423926-->
> 
> 
> 
> i still got this here. I will burn this motherfucker down!  I got a hostage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 01:11 PM~15423977
> *Ill do it too. Im a crazy fukker.
> Lmao
> *


i say.....















































you aint got the testicular fortitude to do so...... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 01:30 PM~15424127
> *i say.....
> you aint got the testicular fortitude to do so...... :biggrin:
> *



Ur wheels and tires are in there too. Lol.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 01:37 PM~15424181
> *Ur wheels and tires are in there too. Lol.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA GOOD $H!T


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 01:37 PM~15424181
> *Ur wheels and tires are in there too. Lol.
> *


Oh snap .......


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: and he changes his mind


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 03:05 PM~15423926
> *i still got this here. I will burn this motherfucker down!  I got a hostage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL ! WELL ! WELL ! I MUST SAY AT THIS POINT YOUR RUN A MEAN OFFER AND 




*I WANT THAT DAMN KIT AND I WANT IT NOW !*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 04:04 PM~15425061
> *WELL !  WELL !  WELL !  I  MUST  SAY  AT THIS  POINT  YOUR  RUN  A MEAN  OFFER  AND
> I WANT  THAT  DAMN  KIT    AND  I  WANT  IT  NOW  !
> *


what u wanna hook me up with mini :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 21 2009, 06:25 PM~15425289
> *what u wanna hook me up with mini  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## sdkid

thats a fawken sicakass yota. it looks sick


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im pretty sure thats the homie INTHABLOODS. hes got more pics in his build topic too, he built a replica of it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 21 2009, 06:39 PM~15426953
> *im pretty sure thats the homie INTHABLOODS. hes got more pics in his build topic too, he built a replica of it.
> *


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 21 2009, 05:29 PM~15426838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


ive seen this truck somewhere b4 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 21 2009, 06:44 PM~15426995
> *ive seen this truck somewhere b4  :biggrin:
> *


post pic of 4 runner


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 21 2009, 05:47 PM~15427031
> *post pic of 4 runner
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 03:12 PM~15423456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADDED  TO  LAST  WEEKS  ORDER  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn mini wuts it gonna take for a guy 2 get his hands on 1 of those caprices? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

A reach around, 2 nights with your sister, a bottle of rotgut vodka , and 100 bucks


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 21 2009, 05:47 PM~15427031
> *post pic of 4 runner
> *


i just traded it off for an 03 toyota matrix layin body


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 21 2009, 07:03 PM~15427217
> *i just traded it off for an 03 toyota matrix layin body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!! got pics of matrix lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I just saw that on StreetSourcemag.com about a week ago. Badass.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 21 2009, 08:18 PM~15427387
> *I just saw that on StreetSourcemag.com about a week ago. Badass.
> *


that website used to be the shit, than they changed it all up and the forum seems worthless to me now.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 21 2009, 05:25 PM~15425289
> *what u wanna hook me up with mini  :cheesy:
> *



pm has been sent *THANK YOU !*


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 12:12 PM~15423456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADDED  TO  LAST  WEEKS  ORDER  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hate you. :biggrin: Any chance you wanna sell me one or two of those??


----------



## mcloven

damn it i want a caprice


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 21 2009, 08:31 PM~15427555
> *I hate you.  :biggrin: Any chance you wanna sell me one or two of those??
> *


SORRY NONE ARE FOR SALE FELLAS ! BUT WELLING TO TRADE FOR AN ALTERNOMAD KIT !


----------



## Ohio Chad

1961 CHEVY IMPALA


http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/1432143291.html


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 08:55 PM~15427124
> *A reach around, 2 nights with your sister, a bottle of rotgut vodka , and 100 bucks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

hey mini got the mo for ya today im gonna send it tomarrow u want a pic to prove it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 21 2009, 09:16 PM~15428108
> *hey mini got the mo  for ya today im gonna send it tomarrow u want a pic to prove it
> *


I SEE IT WHEN IT GET'S HERE!


----------



## mcloven

ok


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 21 2009, 07:16 PM~15428108
> *hey mini got the mo  for ya today im gonna send it tomarrow u want a pic to prove it
> *


i wanna see.... :0


----------



## SOLO1

I just ordered on of these bad mother's I'll be posting the build up in my topic.


----------



## [email protected]

got this in the mail today :biggrin: 


pissed around with it, what ya thank?



24's?






























or some tru spokes?















































:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

trus..... did you get the from cndybluss?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 11:25 PM~15428943
> *trus..... did you get the from cndybluss?
> *






:yes: :biggrin: 




and he foiled it and his foil work is pretty fuckin clean  

itll all get tore apart and re-done sometime next year, but for now, its gonna sit in the display case and chill :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 21 2009, 11:23 PM~15428902
> *got this in the mail today :biggrin:
> pissed around with it, what ya thank?
> 24's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or some tru spokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


both look good but i think tha 24's look damn good on there. they fill up tha wheel wells nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 21 2009, 11:30 PM~15429021
> *both look good but i think tha 24's look damn good on there. they fill up tha wheel wells nice
> *






i know man, it a tough choice  i like um both


----------



## sdkid

dont ruin the car with big D's and throw them tru spokes on. just my opinion


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 21 2009, 10:23 PM~15428902
> *tru spokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THEM TURS LOOK REAL GOOD IN A 5.20 AND UNDER THE 74 !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 11:42 PM~15429243
> *THEM  TURS  LOOK  REAL  GOOD  IN A  5.20  AND  UNDER THE  74 !
> *





thanks for them tru's


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 21 2009, 10:44 PM~15429276
> *thanks for them tru's
> *


THATS WHATS GREAT ABOUT SHAREING PARTS WITH GOOD FREINDS ! YOU GET TO SEE THEM ACTUALLY USE THEM SOMETIME LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 11:48 PM~15429334
> *THATS  WHATS  GREAT  ABOUT  SHAREING  PARTS  WITH  GOOD  FREINDS !  YOU  GET TO  SEE THEM  ACTUALLY  USE THEM  SOMETIME  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *





i got plans for that lace and that 74 in the near future too  




thanks again bro


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 06:50 PM~15427791
> *SORRY  NONE  ARE  FOR  SALE  FELLAS !  BUT  WELLING TO  TRADE  FOR  AN ALTERNOMAD  KIT !
> *


i gave u the roof and shit from the one i made into a elco. Whats that get me? Lmao.


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 11:07 PM~15429538
> *i gave u the roof and shit from the one i made into a elco. Whats that get me?  Lmao.
> *


I'LL SEND YOU THE STICKER SHEET ! EVEN UP ! BUT YOU GOT TO PAY MY POSTAGE ! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 11:11 PM~15429587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


****** YOU TOOK THAT PIC IN FRONT OF YOUR HOUSE ! LOL ! :biggrin: 


AND YOU NOTICE THE LIGHTS IN THE BUMPER ! 68 CAMERO !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 09:13 PM~15429611
> *******  YOU  TOOK  THAT  PIC  IN  FRONT  OF  YOUR  HOUSE  !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> AND  YOU  NOTICE  THE  LIGHTS  IN THE  BUMPER !  68  CAMERO  !
> *


I WISH IT WS IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE, ID HAVE THE CAR AND THAT BEAUTIFUL ASS....


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## youcantfademe

SO , I GUESS T-PAIN BOUGHT A HEARSE...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 11:22 PM~15429720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
DUDE YOUR FUCKIN IDIOT AND THE GOD DAMN HEARSE IS WHITE MORON !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 11:33 PM~15429830
> *SO , I GUESS T-PAIN BOUGHT A HEARSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW I KNOW WHAT COLOR TO DO MY 90ED IN !


----------



## tyhodge07

damn dodgers got their ass kicked


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

rc car


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

other than the motor stickin through lookin so shitty, truck looks badass


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Oct 22 2009, 12:12 AM~15431340-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back when i did lambos on a monte for a customer, they wanted to do this exact thing to a 79 box chevy they had, i studied pics of this car for hours befor deciding they couldnt pay me enough to do the job....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 12:19 AM~15431383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, yes i would , good job :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Oct 22 2009, 12:21 AM~15431388
> *other than the motor stickin through lookin so shitty, truck looks badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a go-kart


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 22 2009, 01:28 AM~15431410
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice saw this on some tv show recently ....showing and telling a lot about it


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 22 2009, 08:14 AM~15432109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not a big stang fan but this is a bad dude !


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 22 2009, 09:11 AM~15432091-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Oct 22 2009, 09:12 AM~15432099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Oct 22 2009, 09:13 AM~15432106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAIL.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 22 2009, 10:08 AM~15432417
> *FAIL.
> *






fail? wtf you talkin about foo :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## stilldownivlife

a few flicks i took (& edited) from a local lowrider show


----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 22 2009, 07:46 AM~15432652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice paint job, i thought it was a shirt at first.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2009, 05:57 PM~15436519
> *  nice paint job, i thought it was a shirt at first.....
> *





i did too lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 22 2009, 03:21 AM~15431388
> *other than the motor stickin through lookin so shitty, truck looks badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god it's beautiful. :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I DON'T WANT TO TOSS IN A PARTY FOUL BUT I WOULD RATHER JUST LOOK AT SOME SILLY SHIT, REAL CARS TO GET IDEAS , OR SHIT THATS MODEL RELATED !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2009, 07:02 PM~15438317
> *I  DON'T  WANT TO  TOSS  IN  A PARTY  FOUL    BUT  I  WOULD  RATHER  JUST  LOOK  AT  SOME  SILLY  SHIT,  REAL  CARS  TO  GET  IDEAS  ,  OR  SHIT THATS  MODEL  RELATED !
> *


  






















now send me a wagon :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2009, 08:06 PM~15438362
> *
> now send me a wagon  :angry:
> *


we have an off topic to post pics that will get me in trouble ! I want to check this out with out having to sleep on the couch !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2009, 07:10 PM~15438397
> *we  have  an  off  topic  to  post  pics  that  will  get  me  in  trouble !  I  want  to  check  this  out  with  out  having to  sleep  on the  couch !
> *


lol


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2009, 06:02 PM~15438317
> *I  DON'T  WANT TO  TOSS  IN  A PARTY  FOUL    BUT  I  WOULD  RATHER  JUST  LOOK  AT  SOME  SILLY  SHIT,  REAL  CARS  TO  GET  IDEAS  ,  OR  SHIT THATS  MODEL  RELATED !
> *


as opposed to????


----------



## BODINE

OLD














new


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 22 2009, 12:34 AM~15431433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2009, 07:17 PM~15438461
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2009, 06:24 PM~15438523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah , i want a modelhaus version.... the stock ones, you know i dont like that funky shit....


----------



## BODINE

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 21 2009, 07:06 PM~15427995
> *<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzTcgJCRmGc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzTcgJCRmGc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>
> *


found in another topic....


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2009, 09:05 PM~15438955
> *found in another topic....
> *


COOL VEDIO ! I LIKED IT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2009, 08:40 PM~15439326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regalistic




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2009, 06:29 PM~15438580
> *nah , i want a modelhaus version.... the stock ones, you know i dont like that funky shit....
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 22 2009, 08:33 PM~15439916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Oct 22 2009, 06:22 AM~15432155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

got my cadillac cake! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 22 2009, 10:37 PM~15441468
> *got my cadillac cake!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a cool cake bro!!!!!!!!! Whens your bday??????? Happy Bday anyways :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 22 2009, 11:57 PM~15441686
> *Thats a cool cake bro!!!!!!!!! Whens your bday??????? Happy Bday anyways  :biggrin:
> *


in 1 minute my time! 23rd


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 22 2009, 10:59 PM~15441705
> *in 1 minute my time!  23rd
> *


HAPPY BDAY THEN BRO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

X2 Happy Birthday


----------



## caprice on dz

a buddy of mine sent me this pic for inspiration on my ride









here's my ride, damn near identical except my trim is darker


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 20 2009, 01:35 AM~15409860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jesus looks like Burt Rynolds


----------



## mcloven

Happy Birthday


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 23 2009, 08:07 AM~15443540
> *Happy Birthday
> *


thanks guys! unfortuantly I had to work today  but I have the next 2 days off!!


----------



## Linc

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MADE!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I wanna know what Nazi mod suspended my other name and what the hell for :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 23 2009, 05:09 PM~15447881
> *I wanna know what Nazi mod suspended my other name and what the hell for :angry:
> *


maybe the porn fest you had or the tag team you and tyhedges had fun doing the other night :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2009, 04:47 PM~15448759
> *maybe  the  porn fest    you  had    or    the  tag  team you  and  tyhedges    had  fun  doing the  other  night  :uh:
> *


i didnt post no fucking porn.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 23 2009, 07:02 PM~15448894
> *i didnt post no fucking porn.....
> *



member LAYITLOW pmed me and told me to watch the cussing cause of the kids that are on here so maybe the girlly pics offended someone !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2009, 05:08 PM~15448944
> *member  LAYITLOW pmed  me    and  told  me  to  watch  the  cussing  cause  of    the  kids  that  are  on  here  so  maybe  the  girlly    pics  offended  someone  !
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Reverend Hearse, rollindeep408


evan pm me your info again , i cant get into the other account...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU THINK THIS IS UGLY ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOK AT THIS THEN !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU CUSTOM BUILDERS NEED TO SEE THIS ! I GOT THESE OFF OF MODEL CARS MAG . FORUM ! I REALLY LIKE THIS GUYS WORK AND THIS BUILD COMBO HERE IS JUST WILD ! 



> Finished,completed.....DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New projekt ahead / Torgny


----------



## [email protected]

dude thats sick as fuck! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2009, 10:16 PM~15450024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





and i would be pissed if i took my last ride in this lol :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Mr Biggs

I got a pic of the ultamate hurst. I will post it in a few min. It was at the museum where me and chris went to the show.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15451065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> wheres that from? that looks like one of those Thailand ones :cool:*


----------



## Aces'N'Eights




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 23 2009, 09:26 PM~15451084
> *wheres that from? that looks like one of those Thailand ones
> *


The car was from the US but they sent it to austria and they did all the work then sent it back. that shit was crazy looking.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2009, 10:24 PM~15450574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to do 1 like this and have a casket inside !


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 09:32 PM~15451140
> *The car was from the US but they sent it to austria and they did all the work then sent it back. that shit was crazy looking.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: it was trippy!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Anyone got that photo chop of the 64 impala hearse?


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## caprice on dz

> YOU CUSTOM BUILDERS NEED TO SEE THIS ! I GOT THESE OFF OF MODEL CARS MAG . FORUM ! I REALLY LIKE THIS GUYS WORK AND THIS BUILD COMBO HERE IS JUST WILD !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished,completed.....DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New projekt ahead / Torgny
Click to expand...

sik work, whats his screenname?


----------



## BODINE

daughters b day .... so now fire time


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HAD TO POST THIS!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 25 2009, 04:57 AM~15459113
> *HAD TO POST THIS!!
> *


THATS FUNNY. :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yBHDnJ3Mu40&feature


----------



## sdkid

anybody got the swineflu? i went to urgent care today and found out i was sick with it. shit sucks


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 25 2009, 08:11 PM~15462477
> *anybody got the swineflu?  i went to urgent care today and found out i was sick with it. shit sucks
> *






keep that money order you didnt send yet


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 25 2009, 07:31 PM~15462631
> *keep that money order you didnt send yet
> *


Just spray that shit down with Lysol when you get it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 25 2009, 09:16 PM~15462925
> *Just spray that shit down with Lysol when you get it.
> *





never thought about that


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 25 2009, 08:19 PM~15462960
> *never thought about that
> *


You should honestly do that with all your mail before you take it outta the box, just to be safe.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 25 2009, 09:22 PM~15462982
> *You should honestly do that with all your mail before you take it outta the box, just to be safe.
> *





yea good point!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 25 2009, 08:30 PM~15463041
> *yea good point!
> *


What's the word on those parts?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 25 2009, 09:50 PM~15463181
> *What's the word on those parts?
> *





ahh yea, i got 2 sets of A arms 2 sets of rearends and one motor with everything, but the block and the heads are glued together  


there yours if you want um bro


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 25 2009, 08:53 PM~15463202
> *ahh yea, i got 2 sets of A arms 2 sets of rearends and one motor with everything, but the block and the heads are glued together
> there yours if you want um bro
> *


You got a PM.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 25 2009, 05:31 PM~15462631
> *keep that money order you didnt send yet
> *


alright cool letme go pull it outta the mailbox, lol. ive been sick all week so i hadent have tiome to hit up walmart till today. i got hit real hard this morning. i had short breaths and could barely breath so off to da hospital i went. them fawkers took 5 blood samples from me and put me on some IV for an hour and a half.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 25 2009, 08:21 PM~15464052
> *alright cool letme go pull it outta the mailbox, lol. ive been sick all week so i hadent have tiome to hit up walmart till today.  i got hit real hard this morning. i had short breaths and could barely breath so off to da hospital i went. them fawkers took 5 blood samples from me and put me on some IV for an hour and a half.
> *



:0 oh shit bro, wish you the best, damn is there anyway to know how or where you got it? dats fucked up man...


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 25 2009, 08:48 PM~15464453
> *:0 oh shit bro, wish you the best, damn is there anyway to know how or where you got it? dats fucked up man...
> *


i really dont know where i got it man. no one around me has ever had it. i will get better. im on 3 medications. lol


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 25 2009, 08:51 PM~15464508
> *i really dont know where i got it man. no one around me has ever had it. i will get better. im on 3 medications. lol
> *


Hang in there homie!! Just take it easy and get better. It sounds like a fucked up thang to have and I hope everything truly goes well for you man.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 25 2009, 09:01 PM~15464630
> *Hang in there homie!! Just take it easy and get better. It sounds like a fucked up thang to have and I hope everything truly goes well for you man.
> *


thanks man. i hope chris dont catch it. he was over the other day


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 25 2009, 11:21 PM~15464052
> *alright cool letme go pull it outta the mailbox, lol. ive been sick all week so i hadent have tiome to hit up walmart till today.  i got hit real hard this morning. i had short breaths and could barely breath so off to da hospital i went. them fawkers took 5 blood samples from me and put me on some IV for an hour and a half.
> *





damn! shits nasty huh?

i was just fawkin around about that money order, but i do hope you get threw this , and feel better real soon bro


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 25 2009, 09:04 PM~15464670
> *thanks man. i hope chris dont catch it. he was over the other day
> *


Damn he stopped by my work right after that too!!!!!!!!! lol. I hope he didn't too!! I need to get over there and drink some more. Ay I drive to IB everyday from spring valley so if you need anything sometimes just let me know bro....Just leave box n Lysol outside. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 25 2009, 09:06 PM~15464697
> *Damn he stopped by my work right after that too!!!!!!!!! lol. I hope he didn't too!! I need to get over there and drink some more. Ay I drive to IB everyday from spring valley so if you need anything sometimes just let me know bro....Just leave  box n Lysol outside. :biggrin:
> *


oh shit its a domino effect! better watch out lol. you wont need any lysol. i will probably be in a bubble by then. lol


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 25 2009, 09:10 PM~15464741
> *oh shit its a domino effect! better watch out lol. you wont need any lysol. i will probably be in a bubble by then. lol
> *


lol. just let me know dawg.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 25 2009, 09:12 PM~15464759
> *lol. just let me know dawg.
> *


aight will do man.


----------



## DEUCES76

*YANKESS WIN THE PENDENT *


----------



## darkside customs

Hey sdkid, seriously, hope you get well soon bro.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 25 2009, 09:46 PM~15465260
> *Hey sdkid, seriously, hope you get well soon bro.
> *


lol, scared me with dat pig back there. i thought i was done for good. lol. well now that i got a week of from school and nothing to do but sleep i take some time here and there to build. its real hard when u light headed though


----------



## BODINE

what is best way to mount these kind of wheels?


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 27 2009, 05:59 PM~15485209
> *what is best way to mount these kind of wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on one of my models :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 27 2009, 07:03 PM~15485272
> *on one of my models  :biggrin:
> *


i did have 2 sets but just hooked someone up with one ..

i do need to get with you and get some or all ur parts u dont want :biggrin: 

maybe for some wheels


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 27 2009, 06:03 PM~15485272
> *on one of my models  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## BODINE

that you ?


----------



## low4oshow

lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

Ghost labs and sons of anrachy is about to start! Good shows. 

I will try to update yall with what I have been doing later. But tv time now!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 27 2009, 06:37 PM~15485728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE 70'S CALLED , PLEASE RETURN THE HAIR.... :0


----------



## DEUCES76

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 27 2009, 08:37 PM~15485728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw. prolly his boyfriend.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 27 2009, 06:37 PM~15485728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 gosh napolean you takin that bike on any sweet jumps :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 27 2009, 07:10 PM~15486209
> *THE 70'S CALLED , PLEASE RETURN THE HAIR.... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 27 2009, 09:33 PM~15486493
> *gosh napolean you takin that bike on any sweet jumps  :biggrin:
> *


Where's Pedro??????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 27 2009, 10:39 PM~15486571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





not somethin you wanna see  


what you get poped for?


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 27 2009, 09:25 PM~15487184
> *not somethin you wanna see
> what you get poped for?
> *


Suspision of crack usage? 

j/p i got some of those side mirrors for sale if you want em, shipping would be high tho.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 27 2009, 08:25 PM~15487184
> *not somethin you wanna see
> what you get poped for?
> *


BRAKE LIGHT IS SHORTED ON ON SIDE. LADY COP WAS SEXY AS HELL, NO TICKETS, I WAS A HALF BLOCK FROM WHERE I WAS GOING...MY HOMIE CAME OUT AND GOT ANOTHER PIC TOO FROM HIS FRONT YARD... :0


----------



## [email protected]

shoulda got a pic of the cop :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/iHobbyThursday...es/page_64.html


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 27 2009, 09:13 PM~15487855
> *shoulda got a pic of the cop :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

saw it on off topic uffin:


----------



## urjustamemory

Here is one of my newest toys. 8th scale Traxxas Revo that does power flips, with a 6s lipo. During the winter I will be doing a complete disassemble of it and anodize and dye everything green and call it "Kryptonite"


----------



## BODINE

nice.... im still trying to get rid of my t maxx lol


----------



## Tonioseven

What's happenin'?  I'm goin' throught some shit right now but I'll be back eventually. Peace.


----------



## Ohio Chad

Well my old job that I got laid off from called me back for an interview. Hopefully everything goes well. I've been laid off since late January.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 28 2009, 04:02 PM~15494229
> *Well my old job that I got laid off from called me back for an interview.  Hopefully everything goes well.  I've been laid off since late January.
> *


Good luck bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 28 2009, 04:04 PM~15493692
> *What's happenin'?  I'm goin' throught some shit right now but I'll be back eventually. Peace.
> *


TAKE CARE YOUR BUSINESS HOMIE!!! WE AINT GOIN ANYWHERE!!! :biggrin: AND HOPE ALL TURNS OUT GOOD FOR YA!!


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15494243
> *Good luck bro.
> *


Thx Grim. The jobs easy and pays fuckin' great.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 28 2009, 05:02 PM~15494229
> *Well my old job that I got laid off from called me back for an interview.  Hopefully everything goes well.  I've been laid off since late January.
> *





thats good news bro  good luck and send me an app. lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 03:48 PM~15495275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BLOW ME... :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 05:48 PM~15495275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, mini's got the hookup.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sweet. Heartland '10 im snaggin all the good promos!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 28 2009, 06:00 PM~15495426
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


couple on ebay arond $150.00 That was nice score FAT ASS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Oct 28 2009, 05:55 PM~15495373-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLOW ME... :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Oct 28 2009, 05:56 PM~15495380
> *DAMN, mini's got the hookup.
> *


*37 total ! 30 new 1109's/ 2 test fitter sets 1109/ 5 MINI WIRES 1170's*:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 04:10 PM~15495539
> *couple  on  ebay  arond  $150.00 That  was  nice  score    FAT ASS !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item1c0d67419f

120483955103
worth it?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2009, 06:15 PM~15495597
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item1c0d67419f
> 
> 120483955103
> worth it?
> *


Damn that paint is jacked.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2009, 06:15 PM~15495597
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item1c0d67419f
> 
> 120483955103
> worth it?
> *



Yes i'm going to bid on it !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 06:14 PM~15495585
> *37  total !  30 new 1109's/ 2 test fitter sets 1109/ 5  MINI WIRES  1170's:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What was your addy again??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 28 2009, 06:17 PM~15495613
> *Damn that paint is jacked.
> *


i think they took it to Mchuggies for that paint work !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 06:18 PM~15495628
> *i  think  they  took it  to  Mchuggies    for  that  paint  work !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

ha ha fucker i bid on it to


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is a nice score for the price it is now, i wonder how much itll go up by the time it ends tomorrow.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item19b745c9e9
110448986601


----------



## mcloven

http://cgi.ebay.com/1970s-Chevrolet-Impala...=item1c0d674201 im bidding on this 2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

good price, as much as i paid for mine.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1974-Chevrolet-Caprice...=item19b745c7a8
110448986024


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 28 2009, 06:21 PM~15495662
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1970s-Chevrolet-Impala...=item1c0d674201 im bidding on this 2
> *


You got the know how to straighten up that roof???????????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:no:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 28 2009, 06:20 PM~15495654
> *ha ha fucker i bid on it to
> *


I just bid $25.00 my max and it jumped to $15.00 ! SO THE TOP BID IS OVER $25.00! 

*Its to rough to be a $30.00-$50.00 kit *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2009, 06:26 PM~15495697
> *:no:
> *


I figured as much, just wanted to see what he'd say.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that 71, is perfect for making a sport coupe with the room from a resin olds delta


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uh oh. just found a 75 thats at 10 bucks with 3 days left!


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 28 2009, 04:24 PM~15495684
> *You got the know how to straighten up that roof???????????
> *


hot water


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 04:26 PM~15495702
> *I  just  bid  $25.00  my  max  and  it  jumped  to  $15.00 !  SO  THE  TOP  BID  IS  OVER  $25.00!
> 
> Its to rough to be a $30.00-$50.00  kit
> *


my max bid on the 69 is 15.00


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2009, 07:15 PM~15495597
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item1c0d67419f
> 
> 120483955103
> worth it?
> *


Damn that thing has about 8 bottles of testors on it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dude has alot kits ! Even tho most need alot of help he still has some buildable items !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 28 2009, 06:31 PM~15495752
> *my max bid on the 69 is 15.00
> *


Bidders:6Bids:6Time left:1 day 1 hour 26 minsDuration:7 days 
You've been outbid. Bid again before it's too late! 

Automatic bids may be placed days or hours before a listing ends. Learn more about bidding. 
Hide automatic bids 

o***b( 2 ) US $15.00 Oct-28-09 16:20:04 PDT 



jammidavid( 121) US $15.00 Oct-28-09 16:23:31 PDT 



o***b( 2 ) US $9.75 Oct-28-09 16:20:04 PDT 


c***l( 0 ) US $9.25 Oct-28-09 16:19:45 PDT 



a***0( 39) US $9.00 Oct-27-09 17:37:37 PDT 



a***0( 39 ) US $8.50 Oct-27-09 17:37:37 PDT 


c***c( 29) US $8.00 Oct-25-09 06:15:52 PDT 



c***c( 29 ) US $6.55 Oct-25-09 06:15:52 PDT 


m***k( 21) US $6.05 Oct-22-09 20:03:41 PDT 



m***k( 21 ) US $5.99 Oct-22-09 20:03:41 PDT 

Starting Price US $5.99 Oct-22-09 18:03:00 PDT 

*WHERE YOU AT CARLA ?? IM ON THE BOARD ! *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 28 2009, 07:31 PM~15495752
> *my max bid on the 69 is 15.00
> *





good, ill bid 15.01


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2009, 06:39 PM~15495837
> *good, ill bid 15.01
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

502bob707( 2 ) US $15.00 Oct-28-09 16:20:04 PDT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2009, 06:39 PM~15495837
> *good, ill bid 15.01
> *


I bid $25.00 and said i was out bid ! it went from 9.45 to 15.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 28 2009, 06:43 PM~15495878
> *502bob707( 2 )    US $15.00 Oct-28-09 16:20:04 PDT
> *


Wounder why my $25.00 bid was out and it shows you as top bid with $15.00 ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:h5: sweet. revell is supposed to be comin out with a zr1 vette. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

not sure y but if i win ill trade it to ya


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 28 2009, 06:56 PM~15496001
> *not sure y but if i win ill trade it to ya
> *


Sounds good ! You see that post that your package was shipped !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 28 2009, 06:56 PM~15496001
> *not sure y but if i win ill trade it to ya
> *


Sounds good ! You see that post that your package was shipped !


----------



## mcloven

yep thanks man i owe ya 1


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 28 2009, 07:00 PM~15496041
> *yep thanks man i owe ya 1
> *


Hearse wanted to go throw the box and take the good shit but i shipped it out before he could so your getting a nice box of wheels plus i added some shit for you to tear up ! I MEAN BUILD !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## DEUCES76

is that all u got for wheels


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 05:03 PM~15496059
> *Hearse  wanted  to go  throw  the  box  and take the  good  shit  but  i  shipped  it  out  before he  could  so  your  getting  a  nice box  of  wheels  plus  i  added  some  shit  for you  to  tear up !  I  MEAN BUILD  !
> *


thanks mini lol


----------



## mcloven

> Bidders:6Bids:6Time left:1 day 1 hour 26 minsDuration:7 days
> You've been outbid. Bid again before it's too late!
> 
> Automatic bids may be placed days or hours before a listing ends. Learn more about bidding.
> Hide automatic bids
> 
> o***b( 2 ) US $15.00 Oct-28-09 16:20:04 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> jammidavid( 121) US $15.00 Oct-28-09 16:23:31 PDT
> try bidding 15. 50 then i think u would win


----------



## sdkid

FOR SALE! $50 O.B.O. HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED!NEED SOME $ TO KEEP ON BUILDING. THANKS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 28 2009, 07:05 PM~15496084
> *is that all u got for wheels
> *


For now ! i got a few more sets coming in ! :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 07:04 PM~15496071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice stash :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 28 2009, 08:18 PM~15496730
> *nice stash :biggrin:
> *


I heard that the 1109's were going to change so i had to get stocked up on so i had enough to keep building if they changed to a style i  didn't like !


----------



## mcloven

got a xbox 360 today


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 28 2009, 08:19 PM~15498158
> *got a xbox 360 today
> *


YOU GET LIVE?


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

og tar top battery... :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

50 millionith gm car...


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

irony ...... kawasaki's building fords..... :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Kirby

Can ya find me some pictures of 53-55 packard clippers?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 29 2009, 03:20 AM~15501103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that would be a cool build in scale.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 29 2009, 04:10 AM~15501080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:0 i want one!


triple black, juiced up


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 28 2009, 09:09 PM~15498920
> *YOU GET LIVE?
> *


not yet


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:uh:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 29 2009, 03:50 AM~15501033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I take it that's from the old Johnny Cash song?


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 29 2009, 03:14 AM~15501088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like those skirts


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 07:04 PM~15496071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It just occured to me, this would be the reason rick don't have any more 1109's on his site.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 29 2009, 09:31 AM~15502634
> *It just occured to me, this would be the reason rick don't have any more 1109's on his site.
> *


no its cause rick forgot to update his site..LMAO.. I did run out of them for a little bit but there back in stock and ready to go just forgot to add them back to the site.. Thanks for the heads up..lol..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 29 2009, 10:31 AM~15502634
> *It just occured to me, this would be the reason rick don't have any more 1109's on his site.
> *




*PLEASE LEAVE ALL COMMENT IN THE COMMENT BOX LOCATED TO THE LEFT OF THIS WINDOW ! AND PLEASE FORGIVE US ON THIS ITEM BEING SOLD OUT AT THIS TIME ! *


----------



## grimreaper69

No prob......... have there been any changes with them, or are they the same they've been? Wish I had the cash, I need to stock up on some (for the only 3 kits I have to my name right now). :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 29 2009, 10:34 AM~15502663
> *no its cause rick forgot to update his site..LMAO.. I did run out of them for a little bit but there back in stock and ready to go just forgot to add them back to the site.. Thanks for the heads up..lol..
> *


LOL ! KEEP THEM IN STOCK YOU KNOW I LIKE THEM ! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2009, 10:36 AM~15502683
> *PLEASE  LEAVE  ALL  COMMENT  IN  THE  COMMENT  BOX  LOCATED TO  THE  LEFT OF THIS  WINDOW ! AND  PLEASE  FORGIVE  US  ON  THIS  ITEM  BEING  SOLD OUT  AT THIS  TIME  !
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 29 2009, 10:37 AM~15502696
> *:roflmao:
> *


I HAVE A FEW MORE SETS ON THE WAY LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

The 1109s were changed 5 years or so ago and will not be changed again. The ones you bought a year ago are the same you get now.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2009, 10:38 AM~15502715
> *I  HAVE  A  FEW  MORE  SETS  ON  THE WAY  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


And I thought rick was the wheel whore. :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 29 2009, 10:41 AM~15502741
> *The 1109s were changed 5 years or so ago and will not be changed again. The ones you bought a year ago are the same you get now.
> *


Good to know.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 29 2009, 09:42 AM~15502749
> *And I thought rick was the wheel whore.  :roflmao:
> *


wheel whore me.. no..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 29 2009, 10:44 AM~15502769
> *wheel whore me.. no..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what I thought lol. I wanna pick up some of them Aoshima sets that come with some of the A/V goodies.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 29 2009, 10:41 AM~15502741
> *The 1109s were changed 5 years or so ago and will not be changed again. <span style='colorurple'>YOUR LIYING RICK !
> 
> THE ONE'S I GOT A YEAR AGO ARE A YEAR OLD ! THE ONES I GOT YESTURDAY ARE BRAND NEW ! :biggrin:*


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2009, 11:00 AM~15502931
> *YOUR LIYING  RICK !
> 
> THE  ONE'S  I  GOT  A  YEAR  AGO  ARE  A  YEAR  OLD !  THE  ONES  I GOT  YESTURDAY  ARE  BRAND NEW !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 29 2009, 11:44 AM~15502769
> *wheel whore me.. no..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







sooooo ummmmm rick :biggrin: wanna sell a set or two? lol































sorry i had to do it lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 29 2009, 10:44 AM~15502769
> *wheel whore me.. no..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see some galaxie trailers in there too. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 29 2009, 01:20 AM~15501103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I am not fuckin with that truck...
(I seen the movie Deliverance) I am not bumpin dualing banjo's!


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 29 2009, 07:44 AM~15502769
> *wheel whore me.. no..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

sik work, whats his screenname?
[/quote]
:uh:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 22 2009, 10:30 PM~15442043
> *a buddy of mine sent me this pic for inspiration on my ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my ride, damn near identical except my trim is darker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yours looks gayer :uh:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 22 2009, 06:46 AM~15432652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 21 2009, 11:22 PM~15431392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 4 2008, 10:37 PM~11523780
> *curveball
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2008, 10:52 PM~11523874
> *THIS WAS MY 91 HONDA WHEN I GOT IT A FEW MONTHS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ULTAMITLY THIS IS WHAT I WANT IT TO LOOK :biggrin:  BUT WITH THE OG HONDA GROUND KIT AND SMALL HONDA WING AND BLACK INTERIOR AND CUSTOM SOUND SYSTEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


transformation in to pure gayness :uh:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 05:57 AM~11524795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2008, 10:11 PM~11523666
> *SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 4 2008, 11:52 PM~11524128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 dudes :uh: thats gay :uh:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 5 2008, 05:03 PM~11530102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 07:42 PM~11531357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2008, 07:41 PM~11531352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

Who the hell is Coupe`s and Z's? We need to get a mod in here and ban his ass. He's doin nothin but clogging up the forum.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 29 2009, 08:17 PM~15507529
> *Who the hell is Coupe`s and Z's? We need to get a mod in here and ban his ass. He's doin nothin but clogging up the forum.
> *





dudes a jackass


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2009, 07:20 PM~15507554
> *dudes a jackass
> *


I noticed.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 29 2009, 06:06 PM~15506740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit you are almost even with me :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2009, 06:29 PM~15507624
> *oh  shit  you  are  almost  even  with  me  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 

send me one 




























:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Coupe`s and Z's_@Oct 29 2009, 05:02 PM~15507371
> *transformation in to pure gayness :uh:
> *


Hey, why you hatin on my homeboy for??? :angry: 
Are you just pissed off that the only car you can probably afford to roll around in is a fuckin Yugo??? 

Anywayz, wish I coulda got some better pics on a couple of these, but all I had was my phone.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 08:26 PM~15508183
> *Hey, why you hatin on my homeboy for??? :angry:
> Are you just pissed off that the only car you can probably afford to roll around in is a fuckin Yugo???
> 
> Anywayz, wish I coulda got some better pics on a couple of these, but all I had was my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me , Big C, or Heasre can get you better pics of Tech's bus ! He live's down the block from us !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2009, 09:27 PM~15508875
> *Me  , Big C, or  Heasre  can  get  you  better  pics  of  Tech's  bus  !    He  live's    down  the  block  from  us  !
> *


BULLSHIT


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 29 2009, 09:58 PM~15509257
> *BULLSHIT
> *


No bullshit homie, I see Tech 9 all the time. My buddy Huey is his promotional manager on this tour.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 29 2009, 10:05 PM~15509346
> *No bullshit homie, I see Tech 9 all the time. My buddy Huey is his promotional manager on this tour.
> *


Sweet.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Also, my cousin promotes all of his shows and tours. he gets free entry to all shows and five tickets for free.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 29 2009, 11:15 PM~15509446
> *Also, my cousin promotes all of his shows and tours. he gets free entry to all shows and five tickets for free.
> *






quit tellin stories little man, get in your PJ's and tuck yourself in, its past your bedtime lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

jew summbish :biggrin:
im not fawkin round tho


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lmao...thats sum funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 29 2009, 11:17 PM~15509475
> *jew summbish :biggrin:
> im not fawkin round tho
> *






:biggrin: i know, but im fawkin wit you tho lol


----------



## BODINE

of course any people that have celebs living close will see more 


like here emmit smith ...dunno what happened to him lol...didnt like him but was local

and roy jones jr ....comes in grocery store where i work once in a while

and doc office i went to has lots of athletes go there ..The Andrews Institue


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 29 2009, 11:20 PM~15509511
> *of course any people that have celebs living close will see more
> like here emmit smith ...dunno what happened to him lol...didnt like him but was local
> 
> and roy jones jr ....comes in grocery store where i work  once in a while
> 
> and doc office i went to has lots of athletes go there ..The Andrews Institue
> *





yea yea yea lol :biggrin: i seen elvis at burger king the other day chillin with michael jackson  dem fools was crackin da fawk up about somethin, couldnt figure out what tho lol




















im fawkin wit you too lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i get to see retired GB Packer lineman Barry White runnin round Chattanooga from time to time... :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 29 2009, 11:36 PM~15509713
> *i get to see retired GB Packer lineman Barry White runnin round Chattanooga from time to time... :0
> *





barry white? or reggie white?




because reggie white has been dead for years now lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its one of em..its been a few years since ive seen em..lol Thats when i WAS a packer fan.. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

All I see around here from time to time is actor Jeff Daniels, he lives about a half hour away.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2009, 07:27 PM~15508875
> *Me  , Big C, or  Heasre   can   get  you  better   pics   of  Tech's   bus  !    He   live's    down  the  block  from   us  !
> *


Sick. Get some more pics for me if you can. Thats probably one of my favorite rappers. One day I wanna build a replica of that.


----------



## old low&slo

ok heres my claim to fame lol
you guys ever heard of george thorogood and the destroyers ???
songs like I drink alone or bad to the bone
they were originally the delaware destroyers and they used to play in a local bar all the time then they hit the big time and then they added a sax player
his sax player's name was hank carter and he was my next door neighbor in high school. we lived in a duplex and he lived on the other side with some college buddies when he was going to school. they had a little band and george used to come over there and jam once in a while. originally the destroyers were a 3 piece band and then hank joined and it was wierd seeing them on mtv and it was like heh I know that dude !!! lol
the last time I ran into him was a couple years ago at a local bar that got joe walsh to come and play another one of my heroes and he was just as cool as ever he never got a big head or anything. I asked him if he got rich and he just laughed and said no cause george got a big head and had a big entourage with them on tour and that sucked up all the money lol !!! we had a nice long talk and got caught up on old times and it was good to see him again .

oh and the only other stars I ever saw was micky rooney at the cleveland airport
back around 1970 he's a short little fucker kinda like mini j/k david !!! and I saw vincent price at the expo in canada back I think in 65 or 67 I forget but it was a cool worlds fair waiting outside a art exhibit to get in and he was tall and really scary lookin in public too !!! trust me that fucker was creepy !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2009, 05:33 PM~15509677
> *yea yea yea lol :biggrin:  i seen elvis at burger king the other day chillin with michael jackson   dem fools was crackin da fawk up about somethin, couldnt figure out what tho lol
> im fawkin wit you too lol
> *


were they talkin about how 2pac fooled everyone? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2009, 12:25 AM~15510325
> *were they talkin about how 2pac fooled everyone?  :biggrin:
> *






lol i thought i heard somethin like that, and biggie was throw in there too, them cats were actin a fool lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 30 2009, 12:10 AM~15510132
> *ok heres my claim to fame lol
> you guys ever heard of george thorogood and the destroyers ???
> songs like I drink alone or bad to the bone
> they were originally the delaware destroyers and they used to play in a local bar all the time then they hit the big time and then they added a sax player
> his sax player's name was hank carter and he was my next door neighbor in high school. we lived in a duplex and he lived on the other side with some college buddies when he was going to school. they had a little band and george used to come over there and jam once in a while. originally the destroyers were a 3 piece band and then hank joined and it was wierd seeing them on mtv and it was like heh I know that dude !!! lol
> the last time I ran into him was a couple years ago at a local bar that got joe walsh to come and play another one of my heroes and he was just as cool as ever he never got a big head or anything. I asked him if he got rich and he just laughed and said no cause george got a big head and had a big entourage with them on tour and that sucked up all the money lol !!! we had a nice long talk and got caught up on old times and it was good to see him again .
> 
> oh and the only other stars I ever saw was micky rooney at the cleveland airport
> back around 1970 he's a short little fucker kinda like mini j/k david !!! and I saw vincent price at the expo in canada back I think in 65 or 67 I forget but it was a cool worlds fair waiting outside a art exhibit to get in and he was tall and really scary lookin in public too !!! trust me that fucker was creepy !!!
> *






the only thing i gathered from all this, is that your old as fawk :biggrin: 


naw im just fuckin with you G, george thorogood is the shit tho


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2009, 09:33 PM~15510426
> *lol i thought i heard somethin like that, and biggie was throw in there too, them cats were actin a fool lol
> *


And in comes this fool


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

zyejhWpEFtY&feature=related


----------



## darkside customs

PolJ4S_oxV8&feature=fvw


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 12:26 AM~15511005
> *PolJ4S_oxV8&feature=fvw
> *


FUCKIN GREAT VEDIO ! I PEED MYSELF !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2009, 12:33 AM~15511637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good. what wheels are those, ive been wanting a set forever. are they aoshima or come with a kit?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do6pmYfNco0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2009, 11:06 AM~15513634
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do6pmYfNco0
> *


THAT was fucked up, but funny


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LIKE TOPO SAYS "DON'T BE AFRAID TO CUT "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw-x5hpqzww


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2009, 09:06 AM~15513634
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do6pmYfNco0
> *


that was funny as hell


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2009, 10:01 AM~15514119
> *LIKE  TOPO  SAYS  "DON'T  BE AFRAID TO  CUT "
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw-x5hpqzww
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## grimreaper69

http://www.youtube.com/user/towbindodge#p/u/9/Yhxr3YFv4j8


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 30 2009, 12:10 AM~15510132
> *ok heres my claim to fame lol
> you guys ever heard of george thorogood and the destroyers ???
> songs like I drink alone or bad to the bone
> they were originally the delaware destroyers and they used to play in a local bar all the time then they hit the big time and then they added a sax player
> his sax player's name was hank carter and he was my next door neighbor in high school. we lived in a duplex and he lived on the other side with some college buddies when he was going to school. they had a little band and george used to come over there and jam once in a while. originally the destroyers were a 3 piece band and then hank joined and it was wierd seeing them on mtv and it was like heh I know that dude !!! lol
> the last time I ran into him was a couple years ago at a local bar that got joe walsh to come and play another one of my heroes and he was just as cool as ever he never got a big head or anything. I asked him if he got rich and he just laughed and said no cause george got a big head and had a big entourage with them on tour and that sucked up all the money lol !!! we had a nice long talk and got caught up on old times and it was good to see him again .
> 
> oh and the only other stars I ever saw was micky rooney at the cleveland airport
> back around 1970 he's a short little fucker kinda like mini j/k david !!! and I saw vincent price at the expo in canada back I think in 65 or 67 I forget but it was a cool worlds fair waiting outside a art exhibit to get in and he was tall and really scary lookin in public too !!! trust me that fucker was creepy !!!
> *


iwent 2 high school with uconn's kicker desi cullen. he was tha kicker on our football team and played soccer there too. ahhh...memories :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

nephew got a haircut :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2009, 11:43 PM~15519253
> *nephew got a haircut  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please tell me that's just for halloween!!!! :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 30 2009, 10:47 PM~15519281
> *Please tell me that's just for halloween!!!!  :0  :0
> *


lol

that will prob be up to him lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2009, 11:24 PM~15519566
> *bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!  Ur the funniest midget ive ever known.
> *



lol if your 4ft 11 inches ... i think u can get a handicap sticker/parking LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 31 2009, 12:26 AM~15519579
> *lol if your 4ft 11 inches ... i think u can get a handicap sticker/parking LOL
> *


I MAY BE LITTLE BUT I'M NOT AFRAID TO SWING ASK HEARSE HOWS THE RIGHT HOOK FEEL ?










*I'M 5'7" ! THESE FOOLS ARE SOME BIG ASS FUCKERS ! *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2009, 10:38 PM~15519663
> *I  MAY  BE  LITTLE  BUT  I'M  NOT  AFRAID  TO  SWING  ASK  HEARSE  HOWS  THE  RIGHT  HOOK    FEEL ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M  5'7"  !    THESE  FOOLS  ARE SOME  BIG  ASS    FUCKERS !
> *


 I know thats Chris in the orange, the midget is you, and who is the other two guys?? Im takin it that Hearse is the one in the gray shirt and black shorts right?? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 31 2009, 12:40 AM~15519681
> *I know thats Chris in the orange, the midget is you, and who is the other two guys?? Im takin it that Hearse is the one in the gray shirt and black shorts right?? :biggrin:
> *


Naw that Big Jim (Ibuildmyown) Hearse is next to Mini.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 30 2009, 10:41 PM~15519691
> *Naw that Big Jim (Ibuildmyown)  Hearse is next to Mini.
> *


oh ok. my bad.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 31 2009, 12:41 AM~15519691
> *Naw that Big Jim (Ibuildmyown)  Hearse is next to Mini.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

Its funny that most us model guys are 200+ lbs. Big fuckers for such small parts. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2009, 10:44 PM~15519715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: You're an ass Mini. LMAO. Thats right, now I remember from the thread you posted "Not for the faint at heart" LMMFAO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 31 2009, 12:44 AM~15519721
> *JUST WENT TO SEE DOC YESTURDAY ! 220 EVEN ! LOL !</span>*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 31 2009, 12:45 AM~15519730
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You're an ass Mini. LMAO. Thats right, now I remember from the thread you posted "Not for the faint at heart" LMMFAO
> *


JUST DOING MY PART WONDER BREAD !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2009, 10:46 PM~15519734
> *JUST  WENT  TO  SEE  DOC  YESTURDAY  !  220  EVEN !  LOL !
> *


im around a buck 75 last time i checked.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2009, 11:46 PM~15519734
> *JUST  WENT  TO  SEE  DOC  YESTURDAY  !  220  EVEN !  LOL !
> *


im 5ft 8 inch

and 244lbs :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

bQlpDiXPZHQ&feature=related


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2009, 10:53 PM~15519791
> *im around a buck 75 last time i checked.
> *


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 30 2009, 10:53 PM~15519800
> *bQlpDiXPZHQ&feature=related
> *


WTF! Is that cause us fat asses on here? We're gonna need that when we have a massive heartattack.................

or die of paint and glue fumes. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs

Side effects are a mothafucka. And this fool looks like a serial killer. Damn wife and dog look like they are scared of him and his yellow ass teeth.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2009, 10:59 PM~15519855
> *WTF!  Is that cause us fat asses on here?  We're gonna need that when we have a  massive heartattack.................
> 
> or die of paint and glue fumes.  Lol.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## darkside customs

Bob Goldthwait. anyone remember this fool ?? 7:48
zivpL6z28DE&feature=related


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 30 2009, 11:38 PM~15519663-->
> 
> 
> 
> I  MAY  BE  LITTLE  BUT  I'M  NOT  AFRAID  TO  SWING  ASK  HEARSE  HOWS  THE  RIGHT  HOOK    FEEL ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JUST  WENT  TO  SEE  DOC  YESTURDAY  !  220  EVEN !  LOL !*</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2009, 11:53 PM~15519791
> *im around a buck 75 last time i checked.
> *


 im 6`1 sittin at 245lb


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 31 2009, 12:27 AM~15520041
> *im 6`1 sittin at 245lb
> *


u a skinny fawk ...lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2009, 07:53 PM~15519795
> *im 5ft 8 inch
> 
> and    244lbs  :cheesy:
> *


5' 10" 250


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2009, 12:46 AM~15520407
> *5' 10" 250
> *



5' 4" and just reached the 200 pound mark. LOL


----------



## Siim123

I'm 5,97ft(not sure that i calculated correctly, here we say 182cm not ft) and I cant say the weight because you will laugh me out of here :uh: . I prolly eat more than most of you but I am skinny as hell. Prolly because I am at the growing age.


----------



## tunzafun

last time i checked i was bout 5'10" 290 lbs. of course thats been a grip ago. now u kno y my name is TUNZAFUN :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

damn, you all some round mahfawkers out there on them islands boy lol :biggrin: 




im 6'0'' 190


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 31 2009, 09:25 AM~15521193
> *damn, you all some round mahfawkers out there on them islands boy lol :biggrin:
> im 6'0'' 190
> *


LMAO, I'm 6'0" 225.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

5'7 180


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 29 2009, 11:33 PM~15509677-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea lol :biggrin:  i seen elvis at burger king the other day chillin with michael jackson   dem fools was crackin da fawk up about somethin, couldnt figure out what tho lol
> im fawkin wit you too lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The were laughin cuz Mike slammed elvis's daughter.
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Oct 29 2009, 11:38 PM~15509741
> *barry white? or reggie white?
> because reggie white has been dead for years now lol
> *


Both of them are dead. 


Are we on the how much you weight how tall are you topic or something?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 31 2009, 11:50 AM~15521530
> *The were laughin cuz Mike slammed elvis's daughter.
> Both of them are dead.
> Are we on the how much you weight how tall are you topic or something?
> *





yea post what you weigh slim :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

6'3 280 range.


----------



## Linc

i'm 5, 11 at 200pounds.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 31 2009, 07:25 AM~15521193
> *damn, you all some round mahfawkers out there on them islands boy lol :biggrin:
> im 6'0'' 190
> *


Let's just say. "the food here is Expensive, But good". LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 31 2009, 09:54 AM~15521908
> *i'm 5, 11  at 200pounds.
> *


so am i but im 60 pounds less. lol


----------



## modeltech

6'1" 275 lbs.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

5'11'' 235


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 31 2009, 01:46 PM~15522181
> *Let's just say. "the food here is Expensive, But good". LOL :biggrin:
> *




man i watched this show man vs food or some shit, and hes out buy you and gil, and he stopped at this place that served this shit that looked sooooo fuckin good, it was eggs, ontop of some burger meat, with some brown gravy and rice!!!! 


all i know is i want some of that shit boy!! it looked too good!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

5'11'' 275 :biggrin:


----------



## Black64s

6'5 235lb


----------



## truscale

6'9" 388lb


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 31 2009, 03:14 PM~15523371
> *6'9" 388lb
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

damn i guess it a model thing im 6ft2 and too fat :uh: 

losing weight now


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 31 2009, 07:06 PM~15523962
> *damn i guess it a model thing im 6ft2 and too fat :uh:
> 
> losing weight now
> *



IT CANT BE, I'M 5'10" AND 140. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 31 2009, 09:00 PM~15525347
> *IT CANT BE, I'M 5'10" AND 140. :biggrin:
> *



lol it happens when you get older trust me i wasnt always this way :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 31 2009, 11:02 PM~15525355
> *lol it happens when you get older trust me i wasnt always this way :uh:  :cheesy:
> *



I'M 31 AND TRUST ME I WISH I COULD GAIN A LITTLE MORE WEIGHT. :biggrin:

DAMN I JUST LOOKED TO SEE HOW YOU WERE AND YOUR EXACTLY ONE DAY OLDER THAN ME!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

I'm 6'4" and 367 lbs.....damn I'm a fat ass. lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2783...33&id=631201691 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2783...49&id=631201691
me, i painted my face tonight for halloween.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I DID TOO!! I DID A FEW OF MY FRIENDS TOO. MY KIDS LOVE IT, SO I DO IT EVERY YEAR. TOOK ABOUT 20 MIN.


















:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 1 2009, 02:14 AM~15526434
> *I DID TOO!! I DID A FEW OF MY FRIENDS TOO. MY KIDS LOVE IT, SO I DO IT EVERY YEAR. TOOK ABOUT 20 MIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THANKS BRO!! I HAD EVERYONE STARING AND GIVING ME COMPLIMENTS. I LIKE HOW THE FLASH MADE MY EYES RED. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 31 2009, 10:16 AM~15523030
> *man i watched this show man vs food or some shit, and hes out buy you and gil, and he stopped at this place that served this shit that looked sooooo fuckin good, it was eggs, ontop of some burger meat, with some brown gravy and rice!!!!
> all i know is i want some of that shit boy!! it looked too good!! :biggrin:
> *


Loco Moco :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 31 2009, 09:12 PM~15525416
> *I'M 31 AND TRUST ME I WISH I COULD GAIN A LITTLE MORE WEIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> DAMN I JUST LOOKED TO SEE HOW YOU WERE AND YOUR EXACTLY ONE DAY OLDER THAN ME!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



nice then ill give you some of mine on your next b day :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 1 2009, 01:14 AM~15526434
> *I DID TOO!! I DID A FEW OF MY FRIENDS TOO. MY KIDS LOVE IT, SO I DO IT EVERY YEAR. TOOK ABOUT 20 MIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:angry: copier :biggrin: :biggrin: , just kiddn bro!

Here are the pics in bigger form lol, and a pic from last year


----------



## ehaase

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 1 2009, 12:14 AM~15526434
> *I DID TOO!! I DID A FEW OF MY FRIENDS TOO. MY KIDS LOVE IT, SO I DO IT EVERY YEAR. TOOK ABOUT 20 MIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Your face matches the tattoo on your right arm.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 31 2009, 01:16 PM~15523030
> *man i watched this show man vs food or some shit, and hes out buy you and gil, and he stopped at this place that served this shit that looked sooooo fuckin good, it was eggs, ontop of some burger meat, with some brown gravy and rice!!!!
> all i know is i want some of that shit boy!! it looked too good!! :biggrin:
> *


It's called a "LOCAL MOCO". It tastes as good as it looks. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

is off to PEGASUS hobbies


----------



## grimreaper69

Detroit Craigslist

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/1415109601.html


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 1 2009, 07:44 PM~15530067
> *Detroit Craigslist
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/1415109601.html
> *



Had a couple single promos posted and they were warped all to shit and still wanted $40 for them each.


----------



## spikekid999

my homies linc and my fifth avenue


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## BiggC

Hey homies over on Low Down Creations we're have a wagon build off open to any one who's a member. So come on over and join in. :biggrin: 

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...read=968&page=1


----------



## CHR1S619

SAW THIS IN VEGAS. IT'S A TRIP :0


----------



## Bos82

That shit is crazy!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

I found something for the short bus pimp (rick) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/1411494142.html


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 2 2009, 02:54 PM~15539386
> *I found something for the short bus pimp (rick)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/1411494142.html
> *


i would roll it....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 2 2009, 04:57 PM~15539416
> *i would roll it....
> *


Hell yeah, so would I, but I figured Rick would love it lmao.


----------



## grimreaper69

Also found a lil somethin somethin for myself :biggrin: 

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1418087581.html


----------



## darkside customs

That bus would be a sick ride


----------



## BODINE




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2009, 03:06 PM~15539505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got any more pics of that? 
That shit is gansta right there


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 04:08 PM~15539518
> *Got any more pics of that?
> That shit is gansta right there
> *


nope  

had my phone in my hand and snapped it as it came towards me lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 2 2009, 01:57 AM~15533606
> *SAW THIS IN VEGAS. IT'S A TRIP  :0
> 
> 
> *




i know the chair an shit is fake, but is that a real person in there or what?

my girl dont belive me lol


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2009, 05:21 PM~15539630
> *i know the chair an shit is fake, but is that a real person in there or what?
> 
> my girl dont belive me lol
> *


I had a site where you could buy all that stuff, but I don't see it on thier site now.

Here are the youtube videos of the stuff though.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ek9dxedILt8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ek9dxedILt8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4cJrIDtNus&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4cJrIDtNus&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UGqR1oCfGyQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UGqR1oCfGyQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 2 2009, 06:45 PM~15539874
> *I had a site where you could buy all that stuff, but I don't see it on thier site now.
> 
> Here are the youtube videos of the stuff though.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ek9dxedILt8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ek9dxedILt8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4cJrIDtNus&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4cJrIDtNus&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UGqR1oCfGyQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UGqR1oCfGyQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *





so some come with a dummy? or you can get in it yourself?


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pcqVQe-4z0


----------



## tunzafun

just won these off ebay. pretty damn cheap if u ask me :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2009, 06:03 PM~15540022
> *so some come with a dummy? or you can get in it yourself?
> *


Just a dummy as far as I know.


----------



## mcloven

http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-AMT-Chevy-Impala-...tem439b130b85 is this a good deal


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 2 2009, 06:55 PM~15542692
> *just won these off ebay. pretty damn cheap if u ask me  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> *



thats hellava deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2009, 05:21 PM~15539630
> *i know the chair an shit is fake, but is that a real person in there or what?
> 
> my girl dont belive me lol
> *



It looks like a dummy.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 2 2009, 09:55 PM~15542692
> *just won these off ebay. pretty damn cheap if u ask me  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> *


NICE SCORE, especially the caprice.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 4 2009, 08:24 PM~15563999
> *NICE SCORE, especially the caprice.
> *


Yup nice score on all them !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2009, 08:26 PM~15564025
> *Yup  nice  score on  all  them !
> *


Whatchu talkin bout Willis???????????????? You got a Caprice factory goin on over there. :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76

*YANKEES WON THE WORLD SERIES *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 4 2009, 09:03 PM~15566441
> *YANKEES WON THE WORLD SERIES
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 4 2009, 09:03 PM~15566441
> *YANKEES STILL SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: THE NO TALENT CHUMPS................. :biggrin: *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 4 2009, 09:58 PM~15566982
> *U MEAN THEY BOUGHT A WORLD SERIES THEY DONT EVEN DESERVE IT WITH. AROID AND I WANT MO $$$ SABATHIA AND  AJ ME NEED MO $$$$ TOO BURNETT ALL THEM NEW FUCKERS THAT COULDNT HACK IT ANYWHERE ELSE YANKEES STILL SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:  :angry: THE NO TALENT CHUMPS................. :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## bigdogg323

NOW WE KNOW WAT MONEY CAN BUY :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 5 2009, 02:15 AM~15567138
> * NOW WE KNOW WAT MONEY CAN BUY :0  :0  :0
> *


x2....your right on......The Yankee's are Gay..... :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 5 2009, 12:15 AM~15567138
> * NOW WE KNOW WAT MONEY CAN BUY :0  :0  :0
> *


a bunch of dudes in tight clothes? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2009, 03:18 AM~15568227
> *a bunch of dudes in tight clothes?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


this didnt sound right :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

You guys hear about the shootings at Fort Hood? Crazy shit!!

http://news.aol.com/article/seven-reported...t-hood%2F755134


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2009, 07:18 AM~15568227
> *a bunch of dudes in tight clothes?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *






wtf? :uh:


----------



## BODINE

http://cgi.ebay.com/aoshima-fujimi-racing-...=item439b28ab0e


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 5 2009, 08:01 PM~15574551
> *You guys hear about the shootings at Fort Hood?  Crazy shit!!
> 
> http://news.aol.com/article/seven-reported...t-hood%2F755134
> *


 It's too Bad they didn't kill the shooter... :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 6 2009, 07:07 AM~15579954
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/aoshima-fujimi-racing-...=item439b28ab0e
> *





:angry:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 6 2009, 04:15 AM~15579965
> *It's too Bad they didn't kill the shooter... :uh:
> *


Im glad they didnt kill that piece of shit. I hope he suffers in prison and becomes someones bitch. THen they can roast his fuckin ass on public TV!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 6 2009, 12:34 PM~15581502
> *Im glad they didnt kill that piece of shit. I hope he suffers in prison and becomes someones bitch. THen they can roast his fuckin ass on public TV!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 Ya...your Right......


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 6 2009, 09:36 AM~15581535
> *Ya...your Right......
> *


The dude was a fuckin coward and a piece of shit. Honestly, I wish we had other punishments like public hanings, stoning, or some shit like that for fuckers who pull some shit like this. He refused to go to war, verbally argued with those who went to war, and somehow was never processed out of that fuckin base or military. I just spoke to my homeboy 2 months ago who, like me, went to Iraq and I told him the next fuckin attack would be on a base. There ya go. Fuck homeland security, the money we put into it, and the rest of the political bullshit. OK I am done now, but this incident simply makes me sick. Fucking pussy ass. I think a public stomping will do some good.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 6 2009, 01:52 PM~15584088
> * Honestly, I wish we had other punishments like public hanings, stoning, or some shit like that for fuckers who pull some shit like this.
> *


:thumbsup: there are many crimes this statement should apply to ...... i bet it cuts down on crime drastically


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 6 2009, 11:24 AM~15584396
> *:thumbsup: there are many crimes this statement should apply to ...... i bet it cuts down on crime drastically
> *


 :werd: including that mom that let her 7 month old get stuffed in a box under the sitter's bed... :angry:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 6 2009, 02:24 PM~15584396
> *:thumbsup: there are many crimes this statement should apply to ...... i bet it cuts down on crime drastically
> *


I just think motha fuckas would actually think twice before doing something if they knew they were gonna receive and official beatdown.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 29 2009, 12:42 PM~15503797
> *Phatras, sorry for taking so long. \honestly im broke as f++k, I had a few things that i posted in the wanted section, to trade for other stuff that I already had. \the only thing holding me back from shipping was the cost to ship.
> 
> your tracking number is
> CX 135 158 545 CA
> 
> it cost 40.00 to ship, I had to beg my boss for an advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I heard Phatras got his package ! Noe to waits and get mine ! *

WOunder if mine is as nice as what Ricky got !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2009, 10:11 PM~15588484
> *
> 
> WOunder  if  mine  is  as  nice  as  what  Ricky  got !
> *


i hope mine is , and i dont even know what rick got.... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 6 2009, 09:18 PM~15587571
> *:werd:  including that mom that let her 7 month old get stuffed in a box under the sitter's bed...  :angry:
> *


 :0 dumb bitch waqs local here i think


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 6 2009, 12:52 PM~15584088
> *The dude was a fuckin coward and a piece of shit. Honestly, I wish we had other punishments like public hanings, stoning, or some shit like that for fuckers who pull some shit like this. He refused to go to war, verbally argued with those who went to war, and somehow was never processed out of that fuckin base or military. I just spoke to my homeboy 2 months ago who, like me, went to Iraq and I told him the next fuckin attack would be on a base. There ya go. Fuck homeland security, the money we put into it, and the rest of the political bullshit. OK I am done now, but this incident simply makes me sick. Fucking pussy ass. I think a public stomping will do some good.
> *


I AGREE 100% WITH WHAT BOS SAID


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 6 2009, 11:13 PM~15588977
> *:0  dumb bitch waqs local here i  think
> *


Thats ok. We had a 4 year old missing for days and then they found the kid in the neighbors fucking drier. WTF!!!! man all I gotta say is something like that happens in my life and I will be locked up for life when I am done retaliating.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## mcloven

funny shit


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 6 2009, 11:11 PM~15588484-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I   heard   Phatras got  his    package !  Noe  to  waits  and get   mine  !  *
> 
> WOunder  if   mine   is  as   nice  as  what   Ricky   got !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Nov 6 2009, 11:55 PM~15588805
> *i hope mine is , and i dont even know what rick got.... :biggrin:
> *


both you guys have nice packages (no ****) comming! :biggrin: as well as mclovin.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 7 2009, 03:12 PM~15592866
> *both you guys have nice packages (no ****) comming! :biggrin: as well as mclovin.
> *


i trust ya.... eh


----------



## mcloven

sweet thanks man


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 7 2009, 04:27 PM~15592931
> *i trust ya.... eh
> *


i never really realized how much I do say eh... until somoene points it out. I use it alot in conversation. lmao


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 6 2009, 01:52 PM~15584088
> *The dude was a fuckin coward and a piece of shit. Honestly, I wish we had other punishments like public hanings, stoning, or some shit like that for fuckers who pull some shit like this. He refused to go to war, verbally argued with those who went to war, and somehow was never processed out of that fuckin base or military. I just spoke to my homeboy 2 months ago who, like me, went to Iraq and I told him the next fuckin attack would be on a base. There ya go. Fuck homeland security, the money we put into it, and the rest of the political bullshit. OK I am done now, but this incident simply makes me sick. Fucking pussy ass. I think a public stomping will do some good.
> *


what ever his story is? coward selfish unpatriotic bastard.
or haborer of religous fanatisism. waiting for a time to snap! it's got to be a question mark in the hearts and minds of service men and woman world wide.
Then I am sure there are american muslims in the service who will always be a litlle bit distrusted..or will always feel presure to out perform or go above and beyond his or her duties while in the field, as a means of proving loyalty.
all the while not makeing anti-american belief's any less hostile! on forein soil
domestic....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 4 2009, 03:27 PM~15562317
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-AMT-Chevy-Impala-...tem439b130b85 is  this a good deal
> *


 no dont do it!


----------



## mcloven

i saw this in off topic


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 8 2009, 10:21 PM~15602021
> *i saw this in off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats pretty cool. all he needs 2 do is paint it all tha same color, remove tha caprice/chevy emblems, replace them with caddy emblems and itll look sweet! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Shit looks bad ass he prob got the idea from mini....


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2009, 05:56 PM~15593697
> *what ever his story is? coward selfish unpatriotic bastard.
> or haborer of religous fanatisism. waiting for a time to snap! it's got to be a question mark in the hearts and minds of service men and woman world wide.
> Then I am sure there are american muslims in the service who will always be a litlle bit distrusted..or will always feel presure to out perform or go above and beyond his or her duties while in the field, as a means of proving loyalty.
> all the while not makeing anti-american belief's any less hostile! on forein soil
> domestic....
> *


Honestly I was in the Marine Corps when 9/11 happened. I do not think that there was any pressure towards any race at that momeny or religious background, but then again that was my unit and how we united during these tough times. There were alot of issues throughout the other branches once 9/11 happened though. I dont know what really triggers someone to do some shit like this but I just think life would have been a little easier to grasp if he just wasted one round in his own head like a true coward should.


----------



## mademan




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 8 2009, 11:04 PM~15603971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats great


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 9 2009, 01:04 AM~15603971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy Crap....that is funny.Thanks for the laugh man!!


----------



## [email protected]

page 600 :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15603971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA 
Fucked up, but funny as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I thought this was pretty sick


----------



## gods son 3

GOOD LOVES YOU ALL AND ILL PRAY FOR HEARSES CRACK ADDICTION PROBLEM


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uh..?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by gods son 3_@Nov 9 2009, 05:04 PM~15610119
> *GOOD LOVES YOU ALL AND ILL PRAY FOR HEARSES CRACK ADDICTION PROBLEM
> *


This fucker needs to get banned! :angry:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by gods son 3_@Nov 9 2009, 03:04 PM~15610119
> *GOOD LOVES YOU ALL AND ILL PRAY FOR HEARSES CRACK ADDICTION PROBLEM
> *


wtf


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 9 2009, 02:11 PM~15610187
> *This fucker needs to get banned!  :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 8 2009, 08:21 PM~15602021
> *i saw this in off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ITS AAAAAAIGHT ,,, TOPO NEEDS TO MAKE A CADDY WAGON :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gods son 3_@Nov 9 2009, 06:04 PM~15610119
> *GOOD LOVES YOU ALL AND ILL PRAY FOR HEARSES CRACK ADDICTION PROBLEM
> *




dude if your tryin to up your post count, take that shit somewhere else!

because i dont think anyone here want to hear you preach!!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2009, 03:39 PM~15610514
> *dude if your tryin to up your post count, take that shit somewhere else!
> 
> because i dont think anyone here want to hear you preach!!!
> *



amen brother!!


may god be with him! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by gods son 3+Nov 9 2009, 03:04 PM~15610119-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LOVES YOU ALL AND ILL PRAY FOR HEARSES CRACK ADDICTION PROBLEM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> carla??? :0 :0 :0 :0 ip check on isle 5 please....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mcloven_@Nov 9 2009, 03:11 PM~15610190
> *wtf
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by gods son 3_@Nov 9 2009, 05:04 PM~15610119
> *GOOD LOVES YOU ALL AND ILL PRAY FOR HEARSES CRACK ADDICTION PROBLEM
> *


dude take that al sharpton bullshit sumwhere else!


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 9 2009, 04:45 PM~15611352
> *carla??? :0  :0  :0  :0  ip check on isle 5 please....
> :scrutinize:
> *


spot on herse i made a backup acount and needed to get posts up


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 9 2009, 05:07 PM~15611648
> *spot on herse i made a backup acount and  needed to get posts up
> *


.. ill know shortly...  


wheres my box....? :uh:


----------



## mcloven

ull get it dont worry it should be there by tuesday


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 9 2009, 05:11 PM~15611701
> *ull get it dont worry it should be there by tuesday
> *


 :uh: but you ''sent'' it a week ago.......


----------



## BODINE

who plays CALL OF DUTY 4 ?


MY SCREEN NAME IS 

BODINE75 


:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2009, 11:00 PM~15616264
> *who plays CALL OF DUTY 4 ?
> MY SCREEN NAME IS
> 
> BODINE75
> :biggrin:
> *


ME I'M ushade1 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15603971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 10 2009, 12:05 AM~15616310
> *ME I'M ushade1  :biggrin:
> *


u gettin new one ?

i picking mine up when i get off tomorrow


----------



## Reverend Hearse

went camping in a cave last weekend , got piss drunk and pased out in the dark... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the tape you see if for playing capture the flag, while drunk and trying to keep your light off so the opposing team cant see you. pretty damned challenging....we rope off huge sections of the cave and start on each end ..... damed if it dont show that im 100% cracker eh?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 8 2009, 10:50 PM~15603815
> *Honestly I was in the Marine Corps when 9/11 happened. I do not think that there was any pressure towards any race at that momeny or religious background, but then again that was my unit and how we united during these tough times. There were alot of issues throughout the other branches once 9/11 happened though. I dont know what really triggers someone to do some shit like this but I just think life would have been a little easier to grasp if he just wasted one round in his own head like a true coward should.
> *


yea that would have been to much like right! He was a shrink?
can you imagine being a combat vet, and then being sent to him as your counsler?
now if some young GI came to his camand and said..(I think my shrink is planning an assult on our own men) I wonder if they would have taken him serious before the tragidy?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 10 2009, 12:16 AM~15616981
> *the tape you see if for playing capture the flag, while drunk and trying to keep your light off so the opposing team cant see you. pretty damned challenging....we rope off huge sections of the cave and start on each end ..... damed if it dont show that im 100% cracker eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 so what your saying is, white people really do that kind of shit?
i thought that was only in movies..? so like, if one of you guys hear a growling noise,,and then some movement...(just like in the movies,,you would traval deeper in the cave towards the growling sound! and then instead of a bazzooka
or a grenade launcher, you take a little wooden stick...
(like oh yea) this little twig will protect me, it will protect all of us!
(is there bats in that cave?)


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 10 2009, 02:43 AM~15617111
> *so what your saying is, white people really do that kind of shit?
> i thought that was only in movies..? so like, if one of you guys hear a growling noise,,and then some movement...(just like in the movies,,you would traval deeper in the cave towards the growling sound!  and then instead of a bazzooka
> or a grenade launcher, you take a little wooden stick...
> (like oh yea) this little twig will protect me, it will protect all of us!
> (is there bats in that cave?)
> *


Only the aluminum ones we carry to protect us from the unknown. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 9 2009, 11:43 PM~15617111
> *so what your saying is, white people really do that kind of shit?
> i thought that was only in movies..? so like, if one of you guys hear a growling noise,,and then some movement...(just like in the movies,,you would traval deeper in the cave towards the growling sound!  and then instead of a bazzooka
> or a grenade launcher, you take a little wooden stick...
> (like oh yea) this little twig will protect me, it will protect all of us!
> (is there bats in that cave?)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 10 2009, 12:43 AM~15617111
> *so what your saying is, white people really do that kind of shit?
> i thought that was only in movies..? so like, if one of you guys hear a growling noise,,and then some movement...(just like in the movies,,you would traval deeper in the cave towards the growling sound!  and then instead of a bazzooka
> or a grenade launcher, you take a little wooden stick...
> (like oh yea) this little twig will protect me, it will protect all of us!
> (is there bats in that cave?)
> *


shit theres hundreds of bats in there. you can hear them squeak at night, it gets real bad come morning time thats when they are the most active....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 10 2009, 03:09 AM~15616947
> *went camping in a cave last weekend , got piss drunk and pased out in the dark... and woke up with a condom hangin outa my butt :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 thats nasty lol :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2009, 10:04 AM~15619724
> *:0  thats nasty lol :biggrin:
> *


not me foo! :nosad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 10 2009, 01:05 PM~15619735
> *not me foo! :nosad:
> *





i know foo, im just fuckin wit ya :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

its pretty damed cool down there , theres a sunken car the water is about 40--50 degrees, this year we talked a kid into sitting down in the car so we could get a pic... (face blacked out to protect the ignorant..) i had to get wet as hell just to get the pic....


----------



## Linc

stupid question, 

i hear guys talking about doing "carson tops" on their cars, what is a "carson top" and whats so great about them?

 :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 10 2009, 12:01 AM~15616876
> *u gettin new one ?
> 
> i picking mine up when i get off tomorrow
> *


yeah, I'm in no rush tho.


----------



## RELIC

1/3 and 1/4 scale R/C's. You can see the size compared to the girl on the couch!

Pics are from: http://www.quarterscalelegends.com/index.htm


----------



## darkside customs

I was just wonderin if anyone would be interested in doin a tuner build off. Im not too big on tuners, but I got a couple that I wanna build.
I was thinkin along the lines of month long, started or unstarted. 
I know that there are a few people who probably have a kit of some sort that is a tuner.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 10:04 PM~15627133
> *I was just wonderin if anyone would be interested in doin a tuner build off. Im not too big on tuners, but I got a couple that I wanna build.
> I was thinkin along the lines of month long, started or unstarted.
> I know that there are a few people who probably have a kit of some sort that is a tuner.
> *


do ricers count? ive been wantin 2 do a full out ricer...not 2 be confused with a tuner lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thought it was the same thing. Yeah, Import/tuner/rice burner.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 10:15 PM~15627241
> *Thought it was the same thing. Yeah, Import/tuner/rice burner.
> *


sweet. jus gotta get me a kit with all tha "ricer ammentities" lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 10 2009, 11:20 AM~15620574
> *stupid question,
> 
> i hear guys talking about doing "carson tops" on their cars, what is a "carson top" and whats so great about them?
> 
> :dunno:
> *



:dunno: 

anyone able to inform me of this?


----------



## darkside customs

Thats cool. If not I can always call out Chris again. LOL


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 10 2009, 03:00 PM~15623054
> *1/3 and 1/4 scale R/C's. You can see the size compared to the girl on the couch!
> 
> Pics are from: http://www.quarterscalelegends.com/index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SICK BRO I LOVE RC CARS!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 10 2009, 07:20 PM~15627303
> *:dunno:
> 
> anyone able to inform me of this?
> *


Here you go Linc. 
Zed did this one.


----------



## Linc

what the diffrance between that and a vert?


----------



## darkside customs

A carson top is a one piece , padded, upholstered, removable top.
Invented by Bob Houser in 1935.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 10 2009, 08:29 PM~15627433
> *what the diffrance between that and a vert?
> *



Google son. Google. 


I think the carson top is just roll cage type tubes welded together and draped with material. Dont fold back. 
Its eazier to do tubes and leather for a chopped top then cuttin the top into abunch of peices and putting it back together to chop it.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 10 2009, 07:34 PM~15627502
> *Google son. Google.
> I think the carson top is just roll cage type tubes welded together and draped with material. Dont fold back.
> Its eazier to do tubes and leather for a chopped top then cuttin the top into abunch of peices and putting it back together to chop it.
> *


I shoulda hit up google instead. Got that shit straight outta wikipedia. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:04 PM~15627133
> *I was just wonderin if anyone would be interested in doin a tuner build off. Im not too big on tuners, but I got a couple that I wanna build.
> I was thinkin along the lines of month long, started or unstarted.
> I know that there are a few people who probably have a kit of some sort that is a tuner.
> *



im down with it..i just got a car outta the box..and another one that needs to be finished..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:35 PM~15627513
> *I shoulda hit up google instead. Got that shit straight outta wikipedia. LOL
> *


i didnt look it up either. Just know they dont fold back as a vert does.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 10 2009, 07:41 PM~15627593
> *im down with it..i just got a car outta the box..and  another one that needs to be finished..
> *


Bring out whatever you want.
So far its you , Tunzafun, myself.
Maybe if I started a thread, more fools will jump in.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 10:43 PM~15627619
> *Bring out whatever you want.
> So far its you , Tunzafun, myself.
> Maybe if I started a thread, more fools will jump in.
> *


yea start a thread. let us kno tha details, rules, limitations, start/end date, etc :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:20 PM~15627310
> *Thats cool. If not I can always call out Chris again. LOL
> *


I've got pleanty of imports


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 10 2009, 08:10 PM~15627915
> *I've got pleanty of imports
> *


Well jump in then fool :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 10 2009, 10:04 AM~15619722
> *shit theres hundreds of bats in there. you can hear them squeak at night, it gets real bad come morning time thats when they are the most active....
> *


Oh hellllllll No....I'm the guy in the movie who live's,,,because i'l be at the 
best western on the highway chillin....while the adventures are off on the
(let's be bat breakfast) expadition!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2009, 12:37 AM~15630188
> *Oh hellllllll No....I'm the guy in the movie who live's,,,because i'l be at the
> best western on the highway chillin....while the adventures are off on the
> (let's be bat breakfast) expadition!
> *











SURVIVAL WATER, FROM 1962...


















THATS ME ON THE LEFT, AND MY BRO ON THE RIGHT,MY OLD BOSS FORM THE RAILROAD IN THE MIDDLE. I WAS STILL TRYING TO ADJUST TO THE DAYLIGHT AFTER DRINKING ALLL NIGHT IN THE DARK....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Reverend Hearse, LowandBeyond

:wave: ILL CAL YA WITH THAT TRACKING INFO TOMORROW , I JUST PULLED IN FROM THE SHOP.....


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15623054
> *1/3 and 1/4 scale R/C's. You can see the size compared to the girl on the couch!
> 
> Pics are from: http://www.quarterscalelegends.com/index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'd like to just have the cash that he has in R/Cs just in that room. Just from what I could tell he has over $60,000 in just the ones I could count from the photo's, Im sure he has a lot more. Hell just the bodies are a couple hundred a piece. I know that the 1/5 scale HPI 5T body is $150


----------



## LowandBeyond

1/5 th scale? Gawd damn, those aint rc cars those are go carts. Lmao.


----------



## grimreaper69

Who knows anything about the GM 4.3L V6????? Is it a good engine? I'm looking at a 1994 S-10 Ext. cab and it has 154,000 miles.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 11 2009, 10:45 AM~15633073
> *Who knows anything about the GM 4.3L V6????? Is it a good engine? I'm looking at a 1994 S-10 Ext. cab and it has 154,000 miles.
> *


:thumbsdown: i have 2 blown ones outside, one with less than 10,000 on it....


----------



## phatras

Damn what did you do to it to blow them?? 

Most every 4.3 ive had exp with has been pretty bullet proof.. My dime has over 180k on it and its been sitting for years but last time i tried to start it fired right up.. Hell my buddy had 120k on his before he supercharged it.. Ran about 60k with the supercharger before he got bored and slapped a big block in it.. 

The engine is a 350 minus 2 cylinders. Parts are easy to get and they run forever if you take care of them. Theres tons of performance crap for them as well..


----------



## Linc

The engine is a 350 minus 2 cylinders. Parts are easy to get and they run forever if you take care of them


take care of them is right!! they fowl in the #1 cyl all the time!! but good motors none the less. lots of torque.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 11 2009, 01:59 PM~15633794
> *Damn what did you do to it to blow them??
> 
> Most every 4.3 ive had exp with has been pretty bullet proof.. My dime has over 180k on it and its been sitting for years but last time i tried to start it fired right up.. Hell my buddy had 120k on his before he supercharged it.. Ran about 60k with the supercharger before he got bored and slapped a big block in it..
> 
> The engine is a 350 minus 2 cylinders. Parts are easy to get and they run forever if you take care of them. Theres tons of performance crap for them as well..
> *


Exactly as I've heard. I'm gonna take a trip out there tomorrow to take a look at it (and run it's shoes off) :roflmao: If it's decent enough I'm bringin it home, then the fun begins. Gotta love CL.


----------



## LowandBeyond

4.3 the best u can get in a dime.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 11 2009, 11:59 AM~15633794
> *Damn what did you do to it to blow them??
> 
> Most every 4.3 ive had exp with has been pretty bullet proof.. My dime has over 180k on it and its been sitting for years but last time i tried to start it fired right up.. Hell my buddy had 120k on his before he supercharged it.. Ran about 60k with the supercharger before he got bored and slapped a big block in it..
> 
> The engine is a 350 minus 2 cylinders. Parts are easy to get and they run forever if you take care of them. Theres tons of performance crap for them as well..
> *


honesty.. i believe the lack of driving killed the low mileage one. it was hardly ever ran over the last 8 years. pretty sure it wiped the bearings... the othr one was driven normally , went shit at 122k


----------



## Reverend Hearse

23 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and * 9 Anonymous Users) *
12 Members: Reverend Hearse, Gilsdropshop1, Hydrohype, kymdlr, ptman2002, zbstr90222, sasisneros, D.L.O.Styles, LowandBeyond, sQuEAkz, MKD904, GoldToof
9 ghosts? i demand that you show yourselves....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:wave:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 11 2009, 05:41 PM~15635768
> *23 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and  9 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Reverend Hearse, Gilsdropshop1, Hydrohype, kymdlr, ptman2002, zbstr90222, sasisneros, D.L.O.Styles, LowandBeyond, sQuEAkz, MKD904, GoldToof
> 9 ghosts? i demand that you show yourselves....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

i had a 91 blazer with a 4.3 auto and it died at 230,000 

i agree with phatras - take care of your shit :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:rant:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2009, 04:51 PM~15636494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know that car.... :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 11 2009, 06:41 PM~15635768
> *23 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and  9 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Reverend Hearse, Gilsdropshop1, Hydrohype, kymdlr, ptman2002, zbstr90222, sasisneros, D.L.O.Styles, LowandBeyond, sQuEAkz, MKD904, GoldToof
> 9 ghosts? i demand that you show yourselves....
> *


 uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 11 2009, 06:52 PM~15636505
> *i know that car.... :0
> *


i do too!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 11 2009, 04:25 PM~15635594
> *honesty.. i believe the lack of driving killed the low mileage one. it was hardly ever ran over the last 8 years. pretty sure it wiped the bearings... the othr one was driven normally , went shit at 122k
> *


damned if you do and damned if you dont.. Drive it to much boom.. not enough boom.. Lifes a bitch i swear..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 11 2009, 06:08 PM~15636678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I LIKE


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 12 2009, 05:16 PM~15647952
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I LIKE
> *


ME TOO.... DONT KNOW WHAT I WANT TO DO WITH IT. TAXI COMES TO MIND , BUT I REALLY WANT TO MAKE IT A FAMILY STYLE LOW....


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well i say, if you gonna do it like that then lay it out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2009, 07:24 PM~15648027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good *DIP SHIT !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH ALMOST FORGOT ! #2 IN 2 DAYS 


































The new #2 69 needs a little more work then the 1 i got on tuesday ! But it has the lowwer valance with it but glued on to the body , no front stock grill but i got the custom 1 from Big Poppa awhile back and it has a resin hood instead of plastic , but the body is clean and i have a few 70's to replace the missing items ! What's cool is i missed 3 on ebay last week to end up with 2 builders this week !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 08:54 PM~15648293
> *OH  ALMOST  FORGOT  ! #2 IN  2 DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  new  #2  69  needs  a  little  more  work  then  the  1 i got  on  tuesday !  But it has  the  lowwer  valance  with it    but  glued  on  to  the  body ,  no  front  stock  grill  but i  got the custom  1  from  Big  Poppa  awhile  back  and  it  has a  resin hood  instead  of  plastic  ,  but  the  body  is  clean  and  i  have a few  70's  to  replace  the  missing  items !  What's  cool  is  i  missed  3 on  ebay  last week  to  end  up  with  2  builders  this week  !
> *




lucky bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2009, 05:24 PM~15648027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



plastic, or resin interior tub?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15649364
> *plastic, or resin interior tub?
> *


alternomad tub caprice dash....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 12 2009, 07:19 PM~15647975
> *ME TOO.... DONT KNOW WHAT I WANT TO DO WITH IT. TAXI COMES TO MIND , BUT I REALLY WANT TO MAKE IT A FAMILY STYLE LOW....
> *


well why not combine em and do a family style low taxi? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 12 2009, 07:52 PM~15649528
> *well why not combine em and do a family style low taxi?  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT SEE A TAXI COMING OFF MY TABLE....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 06:54 PM~15648293
> *OH  ALMOST  FORGOT  ! #2 IN  2 DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  new  #2  69  needs  a  little  more  work  then  the  1 i got  on  tuesday !  But it has  the  lowwer  valance  with it    but  glued  on  to  the  body ,  no  front  stock  grill  but i  got the custom  1  from  Big  Poppa  awhile  back  and  it  has a  resin hood  instead  of  plastic  ,  but  the  body  is  clean  and  i  have a few  70's  to  replace  the  missing  items !  What's  cool  is  i  missed  3 on  ebay  last week  to  end  up  with  2  builders  this week  !
> *


WTF

what kind of wagon u cut up in the background


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 12 2009, 08:28 PM~15649928
> *WTF
> 
> what kind of wagon u cut up in the background
> *


Alternomad I think :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## BODINE

IS THERE A 

83 F-100 MODEL????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 12 2009, 10:40 PM~15650057
> *IS THERE A
> 
> 83 F-100 MODEL????
> *



IN 83 IT WAS EITHER A F-150 OR A RANGER ! AND YES ! REVELL MADE A SNAP TITE STEP SIDE AND SNAP TITE DUALLIE AND MONOGRAM MADE A MONSTER TRUCK STEP SIDE , A HIGH ROLLER STEP SIDE , AND THE BRONCO !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15650095
> *IN  83    IT  WAS  EITHER  A  F-150  OR  A  RANGER  !  AND  YES  !  REVELL  MADE  A SNAP  TITE  STEP  SIDE  AND  SNAP  TITE  DUALLIE AND  MONOGRAM  MADE  A  MONSTER  TRUCK  STEP  SIDE ,  A  HIGH  ROLLER  STEP  SIDE , AND THE  BRONCO    !
> *


MY wifes uncle has 83 f-100

was gonna try to find a kit

his is stepside with wood in the bed


----------



## BiggC

2011 Buick Regal








:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and you was wishin for chrome bumpers? Sorry bro...a thing of the past


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 13 2009, 12:38 AM~15650785
> *and you was wishin for chrome bumpers?  Sorry bro...a thing of the past
> *






shit by the looks of it, bumpers in general are a thing of the past period  



man i wish i lived in the 50's and 60's when true iron was bein mass produced, the cars now days are garbage, and if you happen to get into a little fender bender, your ride is fucked!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2009, 12:54 AM~15648293
> *OH  ALMOST  FORGOT  ! #2 IN  2 DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  new  #2  69  needs  a  little  more  work  then  the  1 i got  on  tuesday !  But it has  the  lowwer  valance  with it    but  glued  on  to  the  body ,  no  front  stock  grill  but i  got the custom  1  from  Big  Poppa  awhile  back  and  it  has a  resin hood  instead  of  plastic  ,  but  the  body  is  clean  and  i  have a few  70's  to  replace  the  missing  items !  What's  cool  is  i  missed  3 on  ebay  last week  to  end  up  with  2  builders  this week  !
> *


 :cheesy: 
nice


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 12 2009, 11:38 PM~15650785
> *and you was wishin for chrome bumpers?  Sorry bro...a thing of the past
> *


Not chrome bumpers, just something that looked better then this thing does.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2009, 11:34 PM~15650738
> *2011 Buick Regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Why gm why


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 05:54 PM~15648293
> *OH  ALMOST  FORGOT  ! #2 IN  2 DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  new  #2  69  needs  a  little  more  work  then  the  1 i got  on  tuesday !  But it has  the  lowwer  valance  with it    but  glued  on  to  the  body ,  no  front  stock  grill  but i  got the custom  1  from  Big  Poppa  awhile  back  and  it  has a  resin hood  instead  of  plastic  ,  but  the  body  is  clean  and  i  have a few  70's  to  replace  the  missing  items !  What's  cool  is  i  missed  3 on  ebay  last week  to  end  up  with  2  builders  this week  !
> *


those look alot cleaner than the two 69's I have.. mine are in worse shape..
(i am getting really tierd of seeing that big body in the back ground of all your 
pictures) :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 13 2009, 11:55 AM~15654751
> *those look alot cleaner than the two 69's I have.. mine are in worse shape..
> (i am getting really tierd of seeing that big body in the back ground of all your
> pictures) :angry:
> *


Well if they are too bad for you shot me price ! I wouldn't mind taking a look at them , maybe i can work with them ! I am thinking of turning 1 of these into a 2dr wagon like i did my 70 !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2009, 11:24 AM~15655502
> *Well  if they  are  too  bad  for  you  shot  me    price !  I wouldn't  mind  taking  a look  at them  , maybe  i  can  work with them !  I  am thinking  of turning  1  of  these  into  a  2dr  wagon  like  i  did  my  70 !
> *


BACK UP FUCKER, I GOT DIBS!


----------



## Linc

(i am getting really tierd of seeing that big body in the back ground of all your 
pictures) :angry:
[/quote]


dont worry, it wont be there long! its coming home to me soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 13 2009, 01:25 PM~15655510
> *BACK UP FUCKER, I GOT DIBS!
> *


 Dont make me have to bitch slap your crooked eye side ways !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15650095
> *IN  83    IT  WAS  EITHER  A  F-150  OR  A  RANGER  !  AND  YES  !  REVELL  MADE  A SNAP  TITE  STEP  SIDE  AND  SNAP  TITE  DUALLIE AND  MONOGRAM  MADE  A  MONSTER  TRUCK  STEP  SIDE ,  A  HIGH  ROLLER  STEP  SIDE , AND THE  BRONCO    !
> *


like this one mini

83 f-100

last year they made f-100


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lmmfao.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 13 2009, 11:31 AM~15655565
> *like this one mini
> 
> 83 f-100
> 
> last year they made f-100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT KIT WAS MOLDED IN BLUE IF MY MEMORY SERVES ME CORRECT, MONOGRAM ISSUE...


----------



## Siim123

> 2011 Buick Regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :nosad: :nosad:
> [/quote
> I heard they are using Opel Insignia :uh: :uh: which isnt actually bad car, i heard its very good car but it doesnt have nothing american so it sucks that they use Buick name in US :uh:


----------



## danny chawps

0ysPZ_v4EEw&autoplay=0


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Nov 11 2009, 06:47 AM~15631241
> *I'd like to just have the cash that he has in R/Cs just in that room. Just from what I could tell he has over $60,000 in just the ones I could count from the photo's, Im sure he has a lot more. Hell just the bodies are a couple hundred a piece. I know that the 1/5 scale HPI 5T body is $150
> *


Your dead on homie, but bare in mind if there is any cars/trucks in there with Conley mini V8 motors, your talking $5-8g's alone :0


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 13 2009, 11:31 AM~15655565
> *like this one mini
> 
> 83 f-100
> 
> last year they made f-100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i thank i got the bed 4 that.. the kit to match that is qwad zilla


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 13 2009, 03:22 PM~15656486
> *i thank i got the bed 4 that.. the kit to match that is qwad zilla
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

when did it get reissued in that box? i have been on the hunt for one for a while now....


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 13 2009, 03:45 PM~15656665
> *when did it get reissued in that box? i have been on the hunt for one for a while now....
> *


No clue, I got it from Jim awhile back.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 13 2009, 03:45 PM~15656665
> *when did it get reissued in that box? i have been on the hunt for one for a while now....
> *


It got trans kitted to a monster truck in the late 80's ! 


Monogram did the kit 3 ways ! 

Stock 4x4 white box top with a red truck on the cover 

HIGH ROLLER series with the brown box top with a blue truck on the cover and came with the bigger mud tires and lift kit 

And 2 styles of the monster truck ! the black 1 that BIG C posted and a red version 


Revell did 1 as the Knight roller and was a snap kit with a black and silver truck on the cover !


This red 1 is the monogram version 



































This orange 1 is the revell snap kit 










































see the differnace ! The monogram is the better of the 2 kits !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 13 2009, 11:25 AM~15655510
> *BACK UP FUCKER, I GOT DIBS!
> *


oh Goody, another Hearse, Mini-dreams key board slug fest?
let me get some smoke, some popcorn, kick back and let the sparks 
fly, and get ready to laugh my ass off! :cheesy: 
okay you two! have at it! :0


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 13 2009, 01:42 PM~15656641
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just picked that kit up too  $20


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2009, 02:28 PM~15655538
> *Dont  make  me  have to  bitch  slap  your  crooked  eye    side ways !
> *



WOULDNT THAT EYE BE STRAIGHT THEN? LOL




































AND WHEN YOU GONNA SEND THIS MY WAY SO I CAN SKY JACK IT WITH SOME SUPER SWAMPERS :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :0 :0 Who the hell in their right mind would pay this much for a piece of plastic???????? :0 :0 :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Amt-1963-Chevy-II-NOVA...=item2c51b0f168


----------



## DEUCES76

i wouldnt pay that much for that kit he can keep that shit


----------



## DEUCES76

does anyone know were i can find good pics of some import cars or know of any sites


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 13 2009, 10:46 PM~15660174
> *:0  :0  :0 Who the hell in their right mind would pay this much for a piece of plastic???????? :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Amt-1963-Chevy-II-NOVA...=item2c51b0f168
> *


I can pick up that kit minus the box and trailer for around $70.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 13 2009, 08:56 PM~15660262
> *does anyone know were i can find good pics of some import cars or know of any sites
> *


try import tuner .com or super street com


----------



## DEUCES76

thank you


----------



## mcloven

no prob


----------



## chris mineer

what u thank


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 13 2009, 10:05 PM~15660343
> *what u thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send it to me


----------



## chris mineer

the flake is from u i thank


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 13 2009, 09:46 PM~15660174
> *:0  :0  :0 Who the hell in their right mind would pay this much for a piece of plastic???????? :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Amt-1963-Chevy-II-NOVA...=item2c51b0f168
> *


dunno, but if you find someone to pay that... ill sell mine :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 13 2009, 10:07 PM~15660355
> *the flake is from u i thank
> *


not me lol


i never had any


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 13 2009, 10:07 PM~15660355
> *the flake is from u i thank
> *


might be from me? dunno, lots of my trades I sent a small baggie of micro flake along.


----------



## Hydrohype

Big Danny I know you will see this.........the 61 came today thanks...
will talk later.....


----------



## RELIC

Does anyone remember a website from the mid to late 90's. This site had a shitload of cool stuff going on back then, lowrider models with hydros, 1:9 scale Hummers and other trucks with tv's and speakers all painted up with custom rims. If I remember right there was lowrider bikes and customized ride on cars for kids all tricked out. Does this ring a bell with anybody. I use to love going to that site and looking at all the cool stuff on there but cant remember the name of it to save my life!!! Dont know if there still around but would like to see pics of all that old custom stuff they build back in the day. 

Anyone???


----------



## BODINE

PICK THESE UP AT YARD SALE 

NOT IN GOOD SHAPE BUT GOT THEM ANYWAYS LOL 5.00 FOR ALL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 14 2009, 03:10 PM~15664557
> *PICK THESE UP AT YARD SALE
> 
> NOT IN GOOD SHAPE BUT GOT THEM ANYWAYS LOL  5.00 FOR ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$5.00 for all 3 ?

Thats a good score ! Probley about $30.00 each on ebay !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2009, 02:23 PM~15664626
> *$5.00  for  all  3  ?
> 
> Thats  a  good  score  !  Probley  about  $30.00  each  on  ebay !
> *


yup 

back tips of fins are broke on caddy ,,,,the fairlane front and back bumpers are broke ,,,and the falcon has a broke sid window pillar 

but i i figured it was ok for 5.00 ...1.67 a car lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 14 2009, 03:26 PM~15664641
> *yup
> 
> back tips of fins are broke on caddy ,,,,the fairlane front and back bumpers are broke ,,,and the falcon has a broke sid window pillar
> 
> but i i figured it was ok for 5.00 ...1.67 a car lol
> *


I could part out the falcon ! the interior and the parts of the roof could turn a rancho to a coupe , the fairlane the roof could be cut and put on a 57 to make a mercury turnpike , and the caddy ? Start adding plastic to the fins and save it ! :biggrin: Make the $5.00 buy the best you can !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2009, 02:37 PM~15664719
> *I  could  part  out  the  falcon  !  the  interior  and  the  parts  of the  roof  could  turn  a  rancho  to  a  coupe ,  the  fairlane  the  roof  could  be  cut  and  put  on  a  57  to  make  a  mercury  turnpike ,  and  the  caddy  ?  Start  adding  plastic  to the  fins  and  save  it !  :biggrin:  Make    the  $5.00  buy  the  best    you  can  !
> *


u need them ... ill send em to you and can just send me something


----------



## BODINE

damn afgter lookin on ebay might just put falcon on there lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Anybody interested in this color.. i made it, its a blue green color..i was trying to make a different color but i figured i wouldnt waste it and saved it.. its in a HOK 1oz bottle...trades?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 14 2009, 03:43 PM~15664764
> *damn afgter lookin on ebay might just put falcon on there lol
> *


Told yea ! Promo junkies would buy all three !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just got a new set of SO-Reals in !










the middel ones are the new style tires


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2009, 02:13 PM~15664980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those would look good on my demo cars lol


----------



## BODINE

can you upload pics to ebay from photobucket or does it havr to be from my computer ?


----------



## BODINE

DAMN PUT PROMOS ON EBAY AND AFTER 10 MIN GOT 4 WATCHERS


----------



## BODINE

http://shop.ebay.com/ltowncar98/m.html?_nk...=&_trksid=p4340



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 14 2009, 01:43 PM~15664764
> *damn afgter lookin on ebay might just put falcon on there lol
> *


you might have up to 100 bucks in promos...I seen a 63 falcon wagon
with a ton of promo cancer..(warpage) close on ebay for 300 I saved pictures of it
just as a reminder of how stupid the Market can be..


----------



## spikekid999

the truck i bought last month :cheesy:


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15663907
> *Does anyone remember a website from the mid to late 90's. This site had a shitload of cool stuff going on back then, lowrider models with hydros, 1:9 scale Hummers and other trucks with tv's and speakers all painted up with custom rims. If I remember right there was lowrider bikes and customized ride on cars for kids all tricked out. Does this ring a bell with anybody. I use to love going to that site and looking at all the cool stuff on there but cant remember the name of it to save my life!!! Dont know if there still around but would like to see pics of all that old custom stuff they build back in the day.
> 
> Anyone???
> 
> 
> *



Guess I was the only one who saw that shit. Had to ask anyway!


----------



## mademan

:0 






















:biggrin: 























hot off the press!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i want...


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn. I need some them decals for a caddy i started about a
year ago. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 10:34 PM~15667815
> *i want...
> *


ive got 15 more sheets to print, im doing them on clear and white :biggrin: and im also messing around in photoshop8 trying to change the color!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 10:35 PM~15667826
> *Damn.  I need some them decals for a caddy i started about a
> year ago.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


so u want them a year from now ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lol. Another year on the project shelf wont hurt i dont guess. Lol.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 14 2009, 09:36 PM~15667835
> *so u want them a year from now ?
> *


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 10:34 PM~15667815
> *i want...
> *


Me too i want a set or two.


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 14 2009, 09:35 PM~15667827
> *ive got 15 more sheets to print, im doing them on clear and white  :biggrin:  and im also messing around in photoshop8 trying to change the color!
> *


If you need any help on changing the hue's on those decals hit me up. If your looking to do some custom decals, check out my thread and hit me up. Would be nice to have various styles and designs to choose from.

Those decals look like they came out good


----------



## RaiderPride

picked this up..........


----------



## Bogyoke

nice score. For how much?


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 14 2009, 10:10 PM~15668055
> *nice score. For how much?
> *



$10


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 14 2009, 11:29 PM~15667777
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> hot off the press!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Mike, someone over on MCM was lookin for a set of those.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 09:11 PM~15668066
> *$10
> *


$10

again, nice score


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this the fawkin JAM brothers!


----------



## darkside customs

Willie Hutch is the shit. Same goes with Curtis Mayfield.


----------



## RELIC

Any members here that really know about electronics, wiring ciruit boards, speed controlers etc etc. I need someone that knows there shit! Really need the help please!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 15 2009, 01:04 AM~15668807
> *Any members here that really know about electronics, wiring ciruit boards, speed controlers etc etc. I need someone that knows there shit! Really need the help please!!!
> *


jevries ?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15663907
> *Does anyone remember a website from the mid to late 90's. This site had a shitload of cool stuff going on back then, lowrider models with hydros, 1:9 scale Hummers and other trucks with tv's and speakers all painted up with custom rims. If I remember right there was lowrider bikes and customized ride on cars for kids all tricked out. Does this ring a bell with anybody. I use to love going to that site and looking at all the cool stuff on there but cant remember the name of it to save my life!!! Dont know if there still around but would like to see pics of all that old custom stuff they build back in the day.
> 
> Anyone???
> 
> 
> *


Yea I think it was called,(layitlow)? what ever to them?


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 15 2009, 12:21 AM~15668946
> *jevries ?
> *


He's top secret, and of no help to me on this!


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 15 2009, 12:38 AM~15669038
> *Yea I think it was called,(layitlow)? what ever to them?
> *


I dont think that was it!!! I just remember them offering some cool models and they were doing shit nobody was doing at the time. It may of been in the early 2000's, hell I dont remember.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 15 2009, 12:44 AM~15669066
> *I dont think that was it!!! I just remember them offering some cool models and they were doing shit nobody was doing at the time. It may of been in the early 2000's, hell I dont remember.
> *


I remember that, in their project rides section there was a truck that they took the screen from handheld tv and put in it.they bad a few cars like that .


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 15 2009, 02:12 AM~15669175
> *I remember that, in their project rides section there was a truck that they took the screen from handheld tv and put in it.they bad a few cars like that .
> *


big kids enterprises?

is there a such thing as semi gloss clear?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 15 2009, 03:31 AM~15669240
> *big kids enterprises? No longer around.
> 
> is there a such thing as semi gloss clear?Yes Testors makes some.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know wen the 72 cutty suppose to come or is it out already tks  




cumba ya my friend cumba yaaaaa cumba ya my friend cumba yaaaaa cumba ya my friend cumba yaaaaa


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 15 2009, 05:59 AM~15669479
> *does anybody know wen the 72 cutty suppose to come or is it out already tks
> cumba ya my friend cumba yaaaaa  cumba ya my friend cumba yaaaaa cumba ya my friend  cumba yaaaaa
> *



Tower Hobbies has it listed as Dec.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 15 2009, 03:04 AM~15669487
> *Tower Hobbies has it listed as Dec.
> *


FOR HOW MUCH ARE THEY GONNA GO FOR


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 15 2009, 06:15 AM~15669504
> *FOR HOW MUCH ARE THEY GONNA GO FOR
> *



http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXRK2&P=SM


----------



## bigdogg323

MORNING ROLL CALL
SUPP FELLAS WHO'S LOGGED ON 


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

im logged on


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao:
im not!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 15 2009, 11:19 AM~15671122
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> im not!
> *


DAMN NINJAS :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

:wave:


----------



## chris mineer

who dey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Raiders got a good game going today...... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 15 2009, 04:35 PM~15671887
> *Raiders got a good game going today...... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah they might win since they're play the KC Chumps


----------



## Reverend Hearse

A win is a win......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

A win is a win......


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 15 2009, 04:38 PM~15671901
> *A win is a win......
> *



True. We still need to retire AL. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 85 biarittz, phatras, lowrodder, Kamakazi, pancho1969, * MTX686 * i smell a scammer... :angry:


----------



## mademan




----------



## Reverend Hearse

fuck the glasshouse , i wanna see the first gen camaro/firebird parked next to it....


----------



## mademan

minidreams mustang that I have in my collection

























My stang to go in the display case beside it.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 16 2009, 01:53 AM~15677052
> *fuck the glasshouse , i wanna see the first gen camaro/firebird parked next to it....
> *


its a 69 camaro with a tired old 454 4 speed that he wants 25grand for.... and the color is ugly as fuck in person.


----------



## mademan

man I really wish I hadnt let my 64 go..... really kicking my ass for selling it!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 15 2009, 11:59 PM~15677086
> *
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 AY WUEY :biggrin: NOW THATS A NICE CADDY DAMN WISH MY CADILLAC COULD LOOK LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 16 2009, 12:59 AM~15677086
> *man I really wish I hadnt let my 64 go..... really kicking my ass for selling it!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know theres more pics than that...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 16 2009, 12:50 AM~15677042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first of all, your clownin with all those bodys in a nice neat tool box.
second of all..where is that car lot? and are those price's current? I like buick.
I have a 63 rivey 64 and two 65's...third of all (fuck the camero)








fourth of all,,,I am really feeling that 67. more pics please............
and lastly....thats a very lovely young lady, who you photographed while she was 
takin her pants down..(why was she taking her pants down?) were you guys gonna do something in the convertable? (how much for those pictures?)


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 16 2009, 12:50 AM~15677042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pull that top drawer all the way out.. I see a big body in there! :angry:


----------



## Siim123

> [/quote
> Paint is so nice and clean and shiny that it hurts my eyes!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni

:uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 16 2009, 12:07 PM~15679421
> *pull that top drawer all the way out.. I see a big body in there! :angry:
> *


theres 11 big bodies in there :biggrin: and 5 more piled on my work bench :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 16 2009, 12:05 PM~15679399
> *first of all, your clownin with all those bodys in a nice neat tool box.
> second of all..where is that car lot? and are those price's current? I like buick.
> I have a 63 rivey 64 and two 65's...third of all (fuck the camero)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fourth of all,,,I am really feeling that 67. more pics please............
> and lastly....thats a very lovely young lady, who you photographed while she was
> takin her pants down..(why was she taking her pants down?) were you guys gonna do something in the convertable?  (how much for those pictures?)
> *


1st- gotta keep my caddys in check
2nd- the car lot is in osler , saskatchewan - which is about an hour from here. the prices are all current.
3rd- fuck the overpriced camaro
4th- the 67 went to oldlow&slo a long time back. if he sees this mabey he can post more pics.

lastly-lets just say we had fun :biggrin: theres ALOT more pics... she really likes having her pics taken


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 16 2009, 12:53 PM~15680437
> *1st- gotta keep my caddys in check
> 2nd- the car lot is in osler , saskatchewan - which is about an hour from here. the prices are all current.
> 3rd- fuck the overpriced camaro
> 4th- the 67 went to oldlow&slo a  long time back. if he sees this mabey he can post more pics.
> 
> lastly-lets just say we had fun  :biggrin:  theres ALOT more pics... she really likes having her pics taken
> *


1st. your my new hero  I am not going to ask, but i am requesting that you add me to the Big Body list...I am poor as hell, but someday somebody is gonna let me get one of those cars...
2nd..i cant see but it looks like the price on the glasshouse says 3.500.00?
that a grand less than I payed for mine...........
3rd fuck the camero twice  
4th..I've had a dry spell,,so no pictures of the blond...just tell me it was good!
okay I changed my mind...pictures of the blond please...what else did she take off?ps.. I knew that tool box was full of cadillacs


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 16 2009, 12:53 PM~15680437
> *
> lastly-lets just say we had fun  :biggrin:  theres ALOT more pics... she really likes having her pics taken
> *


i wanna see the GOOD ones... :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15680386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


 i always will have a love for mopar..70 challange was my first car..
when i was a kid I thought I wanted to lowride a cordoba...
Ricardo mantoban,,from fantasy island...say's( fine corithian leather)
Markie de..hydrohype from layitlow say's..(ugly as hell fest)


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 16 2009, 01:28 PM~15680784
> *i always will have a love for mopar..70 challange was my first car..
> when i was a kid I thought I wanted to lowride a cordoba...
> Ricardo mantoban,,from fantasy island...say's( fine corithian leather)
> Markie de..hydrohype from layitlow say's..(ugly as hell fest)
> *


i had a 83 cordoba, crushed blue and grey velvet interior, blue soft top with the 1/4 windows covered ,318 with auto , 14x7's positrac.... damn i miss it... he had a brother too a 82 mirada, like a cordoba ss, 360 with auto, t tops, buckets with floor shift , factory mags... thats the one i REALLY miss....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 16 2009, 03:47 PM~15680386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :twak: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 16 2009, 01:38 PM~15680880
> *i had a 83 cordoba, crushed blue and grey velvet interior, blue soft top with the 1/4 windows covered ,318 with auto , 14x7's positrac.... damn i miss it... he had a brother too a 82 mirada, like a cordoba ss, 360 with auto, t tops, buckets with floor shift , factory mags... thats the one i REALLY miss....
> *


who asked you? lol..kidding...when I was 14 my older brother had charger.
(the ones that look like a cordoba) he had a little doughnut stering wheele
no mags and a cassette..and he would let me drive it to school from time to time.
I thought I was the shit....at the same time my mom had a 72 chevelle malibu
original owner...350 under the hood..............I did not know what I had..
while in high school, I sold that car for 350.......day hah markie


----------



## DEUCES76

is it me or is everyone in a bad mood today its only the begin of the week and some people r goin at each other throts


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 16 2009, 07:49 PM~15683391
> *is it me or is everyone in a bad mood today its only the begin of the week and some people r goin at each other throts
> *


still recovering from hangovers..lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 16 2009, 01:23 PM~15680737-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd fuck the camero twice
> :
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEUCES76_@Nov 16 2009, 05:49 PM~15683391
> *is it me or is everyone in a bad mood today its only the begin of the week and some people r goin at each other throts
> *


:yessad: it aint just you i have been shitty towards people all day i cant figure it out, i finally said fuck it and came home...


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 16 2009, 05:49 PM~15683391
> *is it me or is everyone in a bad mood today its only the begin of the week and some people r goin at each other throts
> *


some people got the case of the mondays i guess? lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

I guess it just the hard time's. Some people have it worst then others, but that is no reason to take it out on anyone. I have more problem then most, if not all of you. But you can never tell. You did'nt give me the problems, I made them myself so I just got to deal with it.


----------



## calaveras73

I second that


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2009, 06:10 PM~15683631
> *, I made them myself so I just got to deal with it.
> *


thats why i went home....


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## mademan

:biggrin: 







]


----------



## mademan

breakfast of champions!!!


----------



## mademan

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2009, 08:10 PM~15683631
> *I guess it just the hard time's. Some people have it worst then others, but that is no reason to take it out on anyone. I have more problem then most, if not all of you.  But you can never tell. You did'nt give me the problems, I made them myself so I just got to deal with it.  *


I feel ya big homie we're in the same boat man.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2009, 01:03 AM~15688416
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take 8 sets.... :0


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 16 2009, 02:53 PM~15680437
> *1st- gotta keep my caddys in check
> 2nd- the car lot is in osler , saskatchewan - which is about an hour from here. the prices are all current.
> 3rd- fuck the overpriced camaro
> 4th- the 67 went to oldlow&slo a  long time back. if he sees this mabey he can post more pics.lastly-lets just say we had fun  :biggrin:  theres ALOT more pics... she really likes having her pics taken
> *


hey hydro if you want more pics of the car I can post some up just say so. but pics dont do it justice man that car is big time bad ass !!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 17 2009, 02:07 AM~15688432
> *hey hydro if you want more pics of the car I can post some up just say so.  but pics dont do it justice man that car is big time bad ass !!!!
> *


thanks homie!

version 2.0 is in progress.... inspired by Lifestyle low "American Woman"


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2009, 03:13 AM~15688453
> *thanks homie!
> 
> version 2.0 is in progress.... inspired by Lifestyle low "American Woman"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah man been watchin that . look forward to seein it finished looks real good !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 17 2009, 04:07 AM~15688431
> *ill take 8 sets.... :0
> *





x-2 :0


----------



## Siim123

My 1'st shelf is full and I threw out all the books from second one and suddenly second one is too! :0


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

what is and what is it worth


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 17 2009, 06:28 PM~15694218
> *what is and what is it worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mademan would know, I'm sure he'll see it and say "it's worth nothing, send it to me". :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 17 2009, 05:28 PM~15694218
> *what is and what is it worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I believe that is a number 1 , for your first new cadillac purchased. Im not sure what they are worth new, but they go as low as 11.00 on egay to as high as 30 or so. the higher number ones go for higher usually


but if its up for trades.... im in. lol


----------



## mcloven

pm me what u got


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 17 2009, 08:54 AM~15689138
> *My 1'st shelf is full and I threw out all the books from second one and suddenly second one is too! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rides homie. looks like a rainbow on that shelf :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

ran to the hobby shop at lunch..... and pre-ordered my 2- revell 57 caddys and 2 -62 impala hardtops!!! now I have a couple months to pay them off before they come in!

on a side note - the Donks, and lowrider caddys are both totally discontinued, and the suppliers that the shop gets form havent even heard about a 66 impala yet.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2009, 09:16 PM~15696004
> *ran to the hobby shop at lunch..... and pre-ordered my 2- revell 57 caddys and 2 -62 impala hardtops!!!  now I have a couple months to pay them off before they come in!
> 
> on a side note - the Donks, and lowrider caddys are both totally discontinued, and the suppliers that the shop gets form havent even heard about a 66 impala yet.
> *


modelroundup says that tha 66 will be out in early 2010   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Guest

Builds are looking good HYDROHYPE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2009, 08:25 PM~15697880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Funny shit...lol


----------



## Smallz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4PLvDMzLRE


----------



## mademan

how the fuck am I supposed to search somethign...... when the search is always ofline???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2009, 11:42 PM~15698138
> *how the fuck am I supposed to search somethign...... when the search is always ofline???
> *


*Are you searching to find out why i haven't gotton my package yet ?*


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2009, 10:47 PM~15698207
> *Are  you  searching  to  find  out  why  i  haven't  gotton  my  package  yet  ?
> *


no, but it should be there soon. it went out small packet air. I really dont know what to tell ya. all i know is that your gonna like what I sent.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 17 2009, 09:25 PM~15697880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


no body called 911? :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 17 2009, 09:27 PM~15697924
> *Builds are looking good HYDROHYPE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

how do you link the vedio "s stright here


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2009, 09:58 PM~15698360
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EFZ0r-9IRc
> 
> how  do you  link the  vedio "s    stright  here
> *


damm i gonna have to start turning on the sound on my pc!
I thought that guy was going in the water...i just knew he was going fall on a rock and go into the water!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST ENJOYING GIFTS FROM BROTHER OFF LIL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BODY FROM I THINK CHR1S619

WHEEL CENTER'S FROM 85 

AND THE TIRES AND LOCKER SLEEVE'S FROM DROPPED AT BRITH !


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: those look serious!


----------



## [email protected]

17 User(s) are browsing this forum *(1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)*
10 Members: rollinbajito, modelsbyroni, RELIC, rookiefromcali, regalistic, 85 biarittz, 503builder, grimreaper69, old low&slo, slash







damn ninjas :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

yes sir


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 18 2009, 08:40 PM~15707634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

1st time shooting a AR-15 ...was at 50 yards ...with regular iron site


----------



## Guest

Not to bad.


----------



## BODINE

this was with my h&k


----------



## Guest

The fliers with a cold barrel.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 18 2009, 06:44 PM~15707681
> *1st time shooting a AR-15 ...was at 50 yards ...with regular iron site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks fun.. i think you got him?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 18 2009, 07:16 PM~15708039
> *this was with my h&k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same distance? 50 yards?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 05:17 PM~15717507
> *same distance?  50 yards?
> *


o no lol 15 yards with pistol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 18 2009, 05:50 PM~15707031
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: rollinbajito, modelsbyroni, RELIC, rookiefromcali, regalistic, 85 biarittz, 503builder, grimreaper69, old low&slo, slash
> damn ninjas :biggrin:
> *


 pesky sneaky shadow surfers! :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15717524
> *o no lol 15 yards with pistol
> *


i still say damm..i think you got him!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 18 2009, 05:50 PM~15707031
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: rollinbajito, modelsbyroni, RELIC, rookiefromcali, regalistic, 85 biarittz, 503builder, grimreaper69, old low&slo, slash
> damn ninjas :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 19 2009, 08:43 PM~15718511
> *:wave:
> *


you gonna hit me back about that rig?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:420: :420:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 19 2009, 05:45 PM~15718536
> *you gonna hit me back about that rig?
> *


:yes: you have a pm...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 19 2009, 09:30 PM~15719100
> *:yes:  you have a pm...
> *






:scrutinize: musta pm'd the wrond dude lol


----------



## mcloven

for sale 1994 cadillac fleetwood limousine resin $ 100.00 no trades


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 19 2009, 09:29 PM~15720543
> *1994 cadillac fleetwood limousine resin  $ 100.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




there was a guy on ebay sellin them for 39.00 a while back. i bought 2... 1 never showed up , and one showed up all smashed.... never did get a refund  :angry:


----------



## mcloven

double post


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2009, 08:31 PM~15720584
> *there was a guy on ebay sellin them for 39.00 a while back. i bought 2... 1 never showed up , and one showed up all smashed.... never did get a refund    :angry:
> *



guess thats why it was $39! :dunno:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 19 2009, 09:34 PM~15720625
> *guess thats why it was $39!  :dunno:
> *


could be....

you wanna come off that roadmaster wagon yet? lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 19 2009, 10:29 PM~15720541
> *for sale 1994 cadillac fleetwood limousine resin  $ 100.00 no trades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, I could pimp that ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15720648
> *could be....
> 
> you wanna come off that roadmaster wagon yet? lol
> *




 sold that along time ago.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 19 2009, 09:36 PM~15720667
> *  sold that along time ago.
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 19 2009, 08:29 PM~15720541
> *for sale 1994 cadillac fleetwood limousine resin  $ 100.00 no trades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks really nice... get your money mcloven...


----------



## mcloven

new page for sale 1994 cadillac fleetwood limousine resin $ 100.00


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 19 2009, 08:38 PM~15720706
> *new page for sale 1994 cadillac fleetwood limousine resin  $ 100.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i'll give you $39.99 plus shipping.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 19 2009, 10:43 PM~15720772
> *i'll give you $39.99 plus shipping.
> *


:roflmao: I was thinkin $50 + shipping, AND the donor kit.


----------



## mcloven

more resins for offers pm bigbearlocos im helping him sell some shit 
1967 chevy impala w/chopped top $25.00



















1948 chevy hearse resin (will need the 48 galaxie as a donor) $ 10.00






























79 monte resin $ 20.00





































1948 chevy fleetline $ 15.00








3 kits - 1948 chevy aero sedan woodies $ 10.00 ea.


----------



## mcloven

1937 chevy sedan delivery $ 15.00



















1949 mercury sedan delivery $12.00










1951 chevy bel-air $ 12.00










1951 chevy bel-air sedan delivery $15.00










custom prowler $ 10.00










1970 monte convertible $15.00










1970 chevy nova $ 12.00










3 kits - 1939 chevy 4-doors $ 20.00 ea.










1950 chevy panel $ 15.00


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 19 2009, 09:43 PM~15720772
> *i'll give you $39.99 plus shipping.
> *


i sold mine for 150.00










and this one for 100.00


----------



## BiggC

Why don't you make a sale topic and not whore up the random topic.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 19 2009, 10:49 PM~15720891
> *1937 chevy sedan delivery $ 15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1949 mercury sedan delivery $12.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1951 chevy bel-air $ 12.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1951 chevy bel-air sedan delivery $15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom prowler $ 10.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 monte convertible $15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 chevy nova $ 12.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 kits - 1939 chevy 4-doors  $ 20.00 ea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 chevy panel $ 15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I want that 51 belair ! Send it to me as my X-mas gift ! :biggrin: ! Have Bigbear get ahold me ! my pm box is messing up !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

just havin fun !


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 11:43 PM~15721686
> *just  havin  fun  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


build it like that mini. i like the way the spokes look in those big ol meats


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 10:43 PM~15721686
> *just  havin  fun  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: PINCHI "HILLBILLY HOMEBOY" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 20 2009, 12:05 AM~15721967
> *build it like that mini. i like the way the spokes look in those big ol meats
> *


NO CAN DO ! 


This 1 is getting cut up ! it was just the closet truck i had in reach !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 11:08 PM~15722007
> *NO  CAN  DO  !
> This  1  is  getting   cut  up  !  it  was  just the  closet  truck  i  had  in  reach !
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 19 2009, 09:06 PM~15721975
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: PINCHI "HILLBILLY HOMEBOY"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

just messin around! :biggrin: 



















































:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 20 2009, 12:10 AM~15722038
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



Cuttin the bed to make a pull behind trailer and have it setting full of junk !

The cab i am cuttin the roof off moving it forward so that the hood is just a 1/2 inch long like a CEO and then adding the racers wedge to build a car hauler Its a project i got planned for down the road ! The truck was a built up i got $40.00 so i bought it ! I'll get to it after my LOW RIDER fever die's down a little !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 19 2009, 11:13 PM~15722083
> *just messin around!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 THIS VAN WOULD REAL LOOK WICKED IF YOU DID BUILD IT LIFTED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: THIS ONE TOO!! I LIKE THE IDEAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

can't remember if i posted this 1 ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 11:18 PM~15722158
> *can't  remember  if  i  posted this  1  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"MY LIL BURRO" :biggrin: I LIKE IT!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 19 2009, 09:19 PM~15722160
> *"MY LIL CHURRO"  :biggrin: I LIKE IT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

TANGO EL GOTO A LOS PANTALOONS !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 09:26 PM~15722274
> *TANGO  EL GOTO  A LOS  PANTALOONS !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 11:26 PM~15722274
> *TANGO  EL GOTO  A LOS  PANTALOONS !
> *



:cheesy: HOOK A BROTHA UP WITH A TACO!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 19 2009, 09:34 PM~15722372
> *:cheesy: HOOK A BROTHA UP WITH A TACO!!
> *


You want one from TJ??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2009, 11:36 PM~15722401
> *You want one from TJ??
> *


OOOOHHHH YYYEEEAAAHHHH!!! 12 TACOS DE CARNITAS SURTIDOS CON CHILE Y CHICARON


----------



## darkside customs

I was thinkin more on the lines of a dog shit taco. HAHAHA


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2009, 11:39 PM~15722441
> *I was thinkin more on the lines of a dog shit taco. HAHAHA
> *


 :0 :0 IS THAT WHAT YOU EAT WHITE BOY? :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 19 2009, 09:41 PM~15722468
> *:0  :0 IS THAT WHAT YOU EAT WHITE BOY?  :0  :0
> *


Nope, just these


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 12:42 AM~15722481
> *Nope, just these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HEAR SOME THEM TJ TACO 'S COMES WITH A SIDE OF *THINK ITS THE PINK TACO THAT HAS THEM ! *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 11:54 PM~15722601
> *I  HEAR  SOME THEM  TJ  TACO 'S  COMES  WITH  A  SIDE  OF  THINK  ITS  THE  PINK  TACO    THAT  HAS  THEM !
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## [email protected]

anyone else havein problems sendin pm's or is it just me? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2009, 12:39 PM~15726445
> *anyone else havein problems sendin pm's or is it just me? :dunno:
> *


Yup ! Its not letting me send pm's either ! 

My whole box got wiped out i lost all my numbers and address ! :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Im on yahoo IM minidreams_n_scale


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 20 2009, 09:39 AM~15726445-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else havein problems sendin pm's or is it just me? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 09:40 AM~15726457
> *Yup !  Its  not letting  me  send  pm's  either !
> 
> My  whole  box  got  wiped  out  i  lost  all my  numbers  and  address !  :angry:
> *


Read the top of the page guys. Server being upgraded.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 20 2009, 12:46 PM~15726521
> *Read the top of the page guys. Server being upgraded.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup i seen that yesterday ! But pm's were working yesterday ! Today they are not so it must be a side effect of the upgrade ! Hopefully now we can use the search bar LOL !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 01:42 PM~15726483
> *Im  on  yahoo IM  minidreams_n_scale
> *





dropped412, hit me up, im ninja :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 09:49 AM~15726544
> *Yup  i  seen  that  yesterday !  But  pm's  were  working  yesterday !  Today they  are  not  so  it  must  be  a  side  effect  of the  upgrade !  Hopefully  now  we  can  use  the  search  bar  LOL !
> *


So that's y u didn't answer my PM. Now i get it.... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

mines not workin 2... mini i snt u an im on the addy


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## grimreaper69

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: grimreaper69, bigdogg323, hocknberry

Damn ninjas.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*PM's BACK UP AND WORKING ! *


----------



## mademan




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2009, 11:35 PM~15732820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT WERE THEY PRICED AT ? LAST I SEEN THEM HERE I WANTED IT AND THE 2DR BUT BOTH WERE $42.99 AT HOBBY TOWN ! THE OTHER HOBBY SHOPS IN THE AERA BACK THEN WOULDN'T STOCK FOREGIN COMPANIES CAUSE OF THE PRICES !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 10:38 PM~15732856
> *WHAT  WERE  THEY  PRICED  AT  ?  LAST  I  SEEN  THEM  HERE  I  WANTED  IT  AND  THE  2DR  BUT  BOTH  WERE  $42.99  AT  HOBBY TOWN  !  THE  OTHER  HOBBY  SHOPS  IN  THE  AERA  BACK  THEN  WOULDN'T  STOCK  FOREGIN  COMPANIES  CAUSE  OF THE  PRICES !
> *


18.00 clearance... which is VERY ODD for kits to be on clearance there. reg. price on say a 94impala ss kit is 30.00, all import kits are 40-75.00 .


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2009, 11:40 PM~15732877
> *18.00 clearance... which is VERY ODD for kits to be on clearance there. reg. price on say a 94impala ss kit is 30.00, all import kits are 40-75.00 .
> *


DAMN ! IF WE HAD A BETTER RELATIONSHIP DEALING WITH EACH OTHER I'D ASK YOU TO CHECK OUT WHAT OTHER CLEARANCE KITS THEY HAD AND SEND YOU SOME PAPER ! NICE SCORE ON THE 2 DRS !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 10:43 PM~15732913
> *DAMN !  IF  WE  HAD  A BETTER  RELATIONSHIP  DEALING  WITH  EACH  OTHER  I'D  ASK YOU  TO  CHECK  OUT  WHAT  OTHER  CLEARANCE  KITS  THEY  HAD  AND  SEND YOU    SOME  PAPER !  NICE  SCORE  ON THE  2 DRS  !
> *


I assure you , the stuff I sent you , you will like.

There were no other clearance kits, only 1:64 playboy johnny lightnings. ( first series from like 10 years ago, lol) he still has the monogram 65 verts and hardtops ( 21.00) and 59 hardtop and verts ( 22.99) lindberg 61`s (31.99)

he has some old ass stock! I just got a coca cola 57 chevy a few weeks ago for 20.00.

I never used to buy there because it was so expensive. but now that I have a steady job and am makin paper, im in there lots and hes cutting me deals every now and then.


----------



## mademan




----------



## BODINE

*WILL TRADE SOME 1109S FOR 1113S *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

has anyone used that dupli color quart-size clear and metallic clear , they sell at autozone? any good? its laquer ready to use


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 20 2009, 11:04 PM~15734249
> *has anyone used that dupli color quart-size clear and metallic clear , they sell at autozone?  any good?  its laquer ready to use
> *


:thumbsdown: dont use that on a model... it was garbage enough on our car trailer


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2009, 09:47 PM~15732968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like those rims...


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Nov 21 2009, 12:08 AM~15734302
> *i like those rims...
> *


19`` Aoshima Kranze Cerebus inside pegasus 23`` alum sleeves. im gonna paint the centers white to match the car. Its gonna be Cadillac Diamond white, with kosmic krome pearl.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 03:28 PM~15729341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The one on the left...headlights look much better.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 10:06 PM~15734271
> *:thumbsdown: dont use that on a model... it was garbage enough on our car trailer
> *



wat dont you like bout it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 20 2009, 11:36 PM~15734713
> *wat dont you like bout it?
> *


the coverage, the shine, i feel its too hot for plastic, even with a good primer.... ill stick with basecoat clearcoat...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 10:46 PM~15734859
> *the coverage, the shine, i feel its too hot for plastic, even with a good primer.... ill stick with basecoat clearcoat...
> *



even on dupli color laquer paints?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 21 2009, 01:29 AM~15734607
> *The one on the left...headlights look much better.
> *


Yea i like them alot better also J ! The way the body is wraped on the drop top i need the headlight trim to stay intack to even everything out !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*Wanted to give a heads up out to 3 members ! 

PACKAGES SHIPPED THIS MORNING FOR GRIMRIPPER,BODINE, AND CHRIS MINEER 

CHRISMINEER= 0308 0070 0001 6456 0103 

BODINE= 0308 0070 0001 6456 0301

GRIM RIPPER= 0308 0070 0001 6456 0295 

ALL PACKAGES SHOULD BE THERE BY WEDNESDAY ! PLEASE PM ME LETTING ME KNKOW THEY HAVE GOTTEN THERE !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GOT A NEW ORDER IN TODAY ! GETTING STOCKED UP FOR A WINTER'S BUILDING SPREE ! 










NOW IF I CAN JUST THE BABIES TO SLEEP ALNIGHT LOL !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2009, 11:58 AM~15737382
> *GOT  A  NEW  ORDER  IN TODAY  !  GETTING  STOCKED  UP  FOR  A  WINTER'S  BUILDING  SPREE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW  IF I  CAN  JUST THE BABIES TO  SLEEP  ALNIGHT  LOL !
> *


how much and where from ?


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2009, 10:58 AM~15737382
> *GOT  A  NEW  ORDER  IN TODAY  !  GETTING  STOCKED  UP  FOR  A  WINTER'S  BUILDING  SPREE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW  IF I  CAN  JUST THE BABIES TO  SLEEP  ALNIGHT  LOL !
> *



Damn :0 Im not mad at'cha


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2009, 01:02 PM~15737418
> *how much and where from ?
> *


FROM A GOOD FREIND AND TRADING OFF SOME WORK ! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2009, 01:02 PM~15737418
> *how much and where from ?
> *


rpphobby.com 
9.49 for a set of Irok Super Superswampers
9.99 for a set of boggers

http://www.rpphobby.com/SearchResults.asp?..._Price=&Search=


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2009, 11:58 AM~15737382
> *GOT  A  NEW  ORDER  IN TODAY  !  GETTING  STOCKED  UP  FOR  A  WINTER'S  BUILDING  SPREE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW  IF I  CAN  JUST THE BABIES TO  SLEEP  ALNIGHT  LOL !
> *


damn, i need a set of them. I wanna do a jacked up Escalade


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The style i got are 10005-00 TrXus MT swamper's ! they are newer style 44"


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2009, 01:58 PM~15737382
> *GOT  A  NEW  ORDER  IN TODAY  !  GETTING  STOCKED  UP  FOR  A  WINTER'S  BUILDING  SPREE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW  IF I  CAN  JUST THE BABIES TO  SLEEP  ALNIGHT  LOL !
> *







:0 DAMN! THATS SOME SERIOUS RUBBER :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2009, 01:55 PM~15737748
> *The  style  i got  are  10005-00 TrXus MT swamper's !  they  are  newer  style  44"
> *



I have a couple sets of those but no rims from em. There around 18-20"? if so LMK if you wanna get rid of a set of those rims. 




DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A SITE WHERE YOU CAN WATCH THE UFC 106 FIGHT FOR FREE?


----------



## BODINE

SOMEONE TRY AND SEACH SOMETHING ON EBAY ...LET ME KNOW IF U CANT 

NOT LETTING ME


----------



## Guest

Doesn't seem to be working for me either.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 21 2009, 06:12 PM~15739305
> *Doesn't seem to be working for me either.
> *


No go here either.  :dunno:


----------



## 06150xlt

EBAY IS BROKEN...Just lost a set of wheels cause it was fawked up


----------



## crenshaw magraw

does bare metal go bad?
i had a sheet i bought a wile back and was peelin it off the paper to put on some trim,and it curls up real quick, maybe my blade is dull? ? ? 

any info?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2009, 06:24 PM~15739657
> *does bare metal go bad?
> i had a sheet i bought a wile back and was peelin it off the paper to put on some trim,and it curls up real quick, maybe my blade is dull? ? ?
> 
> any info?
> *


mine curls when i cut thin strips ...when it starts craking its old


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 22 2009, 12:29 AM~15739674
> *mine curls when i cut thin strips ...when it starts craking its old
> *


thanks for the help


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 know any good sites to get display cases for model cars?
i'm lookin at finding something i can hang on the wall.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 21 2009, 05:33 PM~15739102
> *
> DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A SITE WHERE YOU CAN WATCH THE UFC 106 FIGHT FOR FREE?
> 
> *




 :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2009, 04:07 PM~15739278
> *SOMEONE TRY AND SEACH SOMETHING ON EBAY ...LET ME KNOW IF U CANT
> 
> NOT LETTING ME
> *


the web don't work but, my iPhone ap does.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 21 2009, 07:40 PM~15740152
> *  :dunno:
> *


just was told that the site were took down


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 10:43 PM~15721686
> *just  havin  fun  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i get this model its a 64-66 ford right


----------



## 06150xlt

UFC 106 kinda shitty quality but FREE



http://ppvhome.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hydrohype

Model show in Norwalk Ca. Did anybody get pictures yesterday?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 21 2009, 09:00 PM~15740321
> *where can i get this model its a 64-66 ford right
> *


No ! this style is a 61-63 , and it has never been released ! This is a 61 and was issiued in 61 ! They are ebay from time to ! i got this 1 for $40.00 and my frist 1 i paid $75.00


----------



## Guest

Since the update. I've received email alerts to a message on the board. But when I check there is no message.
Has anyone else had this problem.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and * 5 Anonymous Users * )
6 Members: DVS, 85 biarittz, Padilla 505, layn22sonframe, poohbear, Hydrohype

i see ghosts :0


----------



## mcloven

im ghost


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

214 guests, 427 members 46 anonymous members 
hoppinlincoln, Por313Vida, TRAFFIC OC S-10, LuxuriousCaddy83, CNDYBLU66SS, Big-Tymer, gangstaburban95, pitbull166, {-_-}, warning, 13foxtrot, HittinCornerz93, ars!n, TYTE9D, brian84corvette, OG LIL ABEL, 1988CutlassClassic, 85 biarittz, MC83, Eddie, SHRKNDCE, BeAnZ, 817LoLo, regalman806, chevy rydn in , the hogg, DropTop, 73drop JS, betoeloyfew, jcrodriguezss, OG 61, bumberent, NorthWestRider, _Bandido_, lowlow65, 83lowlac, Artistics.TX, nasty_boi, big-mike-atl, chitownuso93, droptop63, chickenhawk, SEISKUATRO,SS, Ariza photography, Elco, WrazedWrong, Qwerty, losraider63, majikmike0118, cr81, el peyotero, rollin-hard, flawless86, dropingame, Mr.Brown, UNO408, UNIQUES77, kadillak_driver, WstSideLincoln, osolo59, VICS'79, lalo22, EXECUTIVE LAY, GUS 650, BULLY, 63SSPIMPALA209, bigbodymodelo, ButchFragrance, EpicsCruzer78, OGDinoe1, ocuso64, LENETOWNTX, OC714Santanero, MrHerb60, ErickaNjr, flaco78, 79cutsupreme, Members64, chato83, timidioso, CE 707, SOLO1, evilseed, chevyone, Rodz6364, bigbea, 73loukat, 38chevybombero, gold cutt 84, grande64, RIDES3, MISTER. CEN CAL ., SHOWLOW 68, 63chevyc10, miguel62, Loco68, chavitamp, GAME TIME, justus, atxclassic, LOS-SPIDERMAN, 83low, Gangster, 6ix5iveIMP, badwayz30, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, MRDRIFTER626, Ask Jeeves , LATIN SKULL, myridhops, BIGGGBODYFLEET, LOWCOCHON, elpojohnson, Royalty, sobayduece, DJ63, Lowstyle cc Tj, DYABLITO, fullsize67, raiderrob, dannp, Chris, 64flattop, kilo1965, FREAKY TALES, NATIVE MONEY, pineweez, 62drop, hoppers4life, MOSTH8ED, ndogg801, impress213, BIG L.A, extreme twist, spiderz, AuggieStyle, NEX~GEN, BalleronaBudget, Momo64, Turboshocker001, Uno Malo, goof, -Cookie-, SouthSideCustoms, CHAIN REACTION, 391_cutlass, Ancheta_Workshop, chicaddi, LatinStyle86, Redeemed1, DELEGATION 76, SupremePA, DVS, SS drop, BiggB420, jessie, FPEREZII, CHELADAS75, touchdowntodd, CADILLAC NETO, cutty boi, layn22sonframe, malomonte, 2000 TOWNCAR, sic713, cfb8595, bigbodylac, caddyboy, sergiosheavyhitter, Mr 61, drasticlolo, rollin 72 monte, ~ElcoRider~, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, 82gbody rider, poohbear, BackyardAZ, jaycee, Alejndo72, Stomper714, individualsbox, S.J convrt59, blackbusa, Pyrit, PADUSSY4LIFE, chrysler300, m_rod10, GREY GOOSE 96, DKM ATX, 6DEUCE6, LincolnRida97, FANTACIA, cecilia, Danmenace, 1962lolo, snas49, Psycho631, sssam71485, Purple Haze, 454SSallday, JOE79MONTE, droptopt-bird, 93-96BIGBODY, mrmagic84, orangecountyjay, dmiraz64, mrtravieso, COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS, riowiseguy, S$, B Town Fernie, LIVINLOWNYC, 64impalatattooman, BIG PONCHO, fidecaddy, TEMPER909IE, SERGLPC, 76Ghouse, kandylac, EightN9ne, chore1977, KINGFISH_CUSTOM209, sideshow60, 71chevy, nsane86, cuttsupreme, supersporting88, lacysr2, BAYLIFEDUECE, boyloks1, classicbowties, ScandalusSeville83, Rivi Roller, lowrivi1967, custom, SINGLEPUMPCHUMP, EL CENTENARIO, 850-King, APACHERX3, ESE CALI, MNHOPPER, SOMOS1LINCOLN, NY-BOSSMAN, HIGH HITTER, rollindeep408, MiKLO, Tree23, implala66, Coupe R DeVille, skraper85, free in t-town, hoppin91lac, Elizondo.G, alleycat925, devillan, EL PROFESOR!!!, crackers63, 64_EC_STYLE, %candy mobile%, lil beeker, IMPALALIFESTYLE, FallzTownRider, Js-5StarBiitcH, john doe, titolokz, the509509pimp, SERIOUSHYDROS, TheChronic, BLVD ACES 4 LIFE, wannahop, lrocky2003, cha cho, Padilla 505, az63, sig805, LA81Dodgers88, common94, BIGJOE77C10, cadiflaco23, ESESHARKY, CISCOS CUSTOMZ, ricndaregal, MR.E, hoppin6, 68caprice, eric0425, beto68, seanjohn21, Joem, KaDILLaK, regal ryda, THE BUTCHER, imp1962, ROLLIN TITO, TOPFAN, loquehay, fatmexican55, impalachris, JETHROW-BODEAN, VAN-MIZZLE, pssst, bigJdog, impalaluv, KINGPIN_STATUS, Delmo, OMAR TRECE, MotownScandal, KRAZYTOYZ, abelblack65, Ese Caqui, La Fa '08, squatted94, rusty caprice, 1sik6six, AndrewH, SPIRITRUNNER74, flakes23, O.G Bamm, BigWorm, 68 CHEVY, OG-CRENSHAW, P3LON, J2theCHI, topless deuce, sn33z33, bartman, ShaGGY_ON_Da_Low_, el chamuco, 79 lincoln, PHATBOY>UCE<, bckbmpr84, STOCKTON CUSTOMS, cadillac on chrome, l.b. ryder, romero13, Ant-Wan, wingnut, LayItLow, caprice72, HEAVENBOUND68, lowlifelow00, SwAnGiN88, '83 caddy, Mystro, NL SUELO, Cali Way, homeboyz, chubbson20s, crayzy 8, Chubaka_Mark_V, ssaguilar, avondale majestics, MSN Search , raider18, Scrilla, Dysfunctional73, boy64impala, kandychromegsxr, thomas75, Boartz, sik350, tatstars, crxtreme, Level33, LINCOLNSAL, 62bird, BumperCheckin78, 26jd, FREDDYBOY, cuttdog, cp63, az720, showandgo, javy71, pzy64, rick383, sureñosbluez, socios b.c. prez, str8chillen, viejitos50coupe, graveyardsaint, ttopstouchless, HOOTIE MAC MILLION, GREAT WHITE, CADILLAC D, payaso80564, og67impala, gordolw4life, cyclopes98, bigtoon69, rhr26, ONCE IN ALWAYS IN, Pepper, lowriderlife, 86hydroblazer, henry castillo, classic53, GsrCrx, Freddy78, my cutty, capone530, bigpops915, BigMandoAZ, TRYMEBCH, hosscutlass, Hydrohype, veeman, sassoaz, 805MAC1961, jgcustomz, rgarcia15928, tRiCk oR tReAt 2, moralez, schwinn1966, eurolak, SteadyMobbN, djdreams, slangin cardboard, RedDog, mosthatedcc2, MR_RAGTOP, the joker toy, caprice75classic, hotrodnation, 3whlcmry, LowRider_69, KINGG.ESCC., 714santanero, BigDeep
me too!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ YOU must be bored

so look at this & try to build this badass 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFOrAdPRVr4&feature=related


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 22 2009, 10:33 PM~15749310
> *^^ YOU must be bored
> 
> so look at this & try to build this badass
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFOrAdPRVr4&feature=related
> *


That is one sik lookin 'stang.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats what i was thinking...and gets really shitty gas milage too :0


----------



## grimreaper69

DELETE


----------



## Linc

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hes gunna go beatoff in the corner now!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 23 2009, 02:54 PM~15755132
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hes gunna go beatoff in the corner now!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Siim123

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 23 2009, 03:14 PM~15755391
> *fuck you man at least my house dident burn down
> *


DUDE WTF???????????? IT WAS A FUCKIN JOKE, THAT WAS FUCKIN WRONG. :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

grim bro you shoulda just left well enough alone with that one lol




and mcloven, im sure with a comment like that, if any of us were to ever see you on the streets, you would get your ass handed to you................. for sure  







no play nice you retards and quit the ball bustin! 

post up some model pics


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2009, 01:23 PM~15755474
> *grim bro you shoulda just left well enough alone with that one lol
> and mcloven, im sure with a comment like that, if any of us were to ever see you on the streets, you would get your ass handed to you................. for sure
> no play nice you retards and quit the ball bustin!
> 
> post up some model pics
> *


will do


----------



## mcloven




----------



## airbrushmaster

LOOKING FOR AN IPOD TOUCH!!!! DOES ANYONE HAVE ONE OR CAN GET ONE...?
HIT ME BACK IN A PM


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 23 2009, 04:28 PM~15755531
> *LOOKING FOR AN IPOD TOUCH!!!! DOES ANYONE HAVE ONE OR CAN GET ONE...?
> HIT ME BACK IN A PM
> *





trade for some stickers  






sorry that was ball bustin right there lol :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2009, 03:23 PM~15755474
> *grim bro you shoulda just left well enough alone with that one lol
> and mcloven, im sure with a comment like that, if any of us were to ever see you on the streets, you would get your ass handed to you................. for sure
> no play nice you retards and quit the ball bustin!
> 
> post up some model pics
> *


Gotcha Jeff, it's cool, Carl is an alright dude, but that comment was outta line, especially when what I posted was a joke.
You want model pics?????????????????? Check out my thread and the import buildoff thread. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 23 2009, 02:26 PM~15755513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you want for this? :biggrin: im in a 4 door luxury mood. you can even keep the wheels


----------



## mcloven

im gonna keep this one it was a gift from toneosevin


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 23 2009, 02:38 PM~15755658
> *im gonna keep this one it was a gift from toneosevin
> *


aight


----------



## mcloven

its kinda yours sence i traded a 71 impala body for it and thats one of my fave cars he built


----------



## mcloven

heres some shots of the golf i built i still need to do the tail lights and exaust


----------



## phatras

golf looking good Carl.. What paints are you using? Looks like your have some issues with the paint coverage.. The bumpers, amps, grill, and roof all appear to have issues.. Other then the paint issues looking good.. IMO ditch the 80s vintage grill and slap on the rounds.. They look way better that way..


----------



## mcloven

i used krylon gloss purple and i tryd brush paintiing the amps and thats the olny grill i got with it im looking for the stock one


----------



## Siim123

I see that you had some issues painting the grille.(some places like corners are lighter) Try to use primer and spray with very thin coats, the thicker your coat is the more it will flow away from corners which will cause these light places


----------



## mcloven

thanks guys


----------



## sdkid

this page number is repping the area i live in


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 23 2009, 03:10 PM~15755968
> *heres some shots of the golf i built i still need to do the tail lights and exaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this the one I sent ya? ... damn you built that fast, haha. looks good


----------



## mcloven

yep it was


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 23 2009, 06:59 PM~15757774
> *yep it was
> *


Thought you were gonna jump in the Import buildoff with it?


----------



## mcloven

i was


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 23 2009, 04:15 PM~15757919
> *i was
> *


well what happened then??


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 23 2009, 01:10 PM~15755968
> *heres some shots of the golf i built i still need to do the tail lights and exaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks pretty good, as long as you like it thats all that matters.
But, one mistake you used was with the Krylon. I only use the red oxide primer for rat rods, and even then, I have to hold my breath and pray shit turns out alright.
And you really, really, really need to get up on some primer.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 07:50 PM~15759860
> *It looks pretty good, as long as you like it thats all that matters.
> But, one mistake you used was with the Krylon. I only use the red oxide primer for rat rods, and even then, I have to hold my breath and pray shit turns out alright.
> And you really, really, really need to get up on some primer.
> *


X2, some primer will give your paint that pop and it look real good.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 23 2009, 04:10 PM~15755968
> *heres some shots of the golf i built i still need to do the tail lights and exaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty cool homie. ur def gettin better at ur builds


----------



## mcloven

thanks man


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 23 2009, 02:10 PM~15755968
> *heres some shots of the golf i built i still need to do the tail lights and exaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm I was gonna Shadow Surf, and do the ninja thing..but then i saw mclovens
car... (Way to go man).. and then i saw the huggie's thing.....
Damm.... okay still laughing....  Get em back Mcloven..but use humor!
not personal attack's ... take your time,, something will come to you..
and then you'll be able to return fire! But untill then, damm that was funny!


----------



## phatras

my Detroit NNL pics..
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Pha.../Detroit%20NNL/

Some of my goodies.. Also scored a dremel drill press, dremel, and chop saw.. 









Bunch of nuts, bolts, fittings, 4 link ends..


















New 67 hood since Jeff has since fallin in love with mine..lol..


















Most everything I bought was from Buds collection so the money went to a good cause..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 23 2009, 09:36 PM~15762427
> *my Detroit NNL pics..
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Pha.../Detroit%20NNL/
> 
> Some of my goodies.. Also scored a dremel drill press, dremel, and chop saw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of nuts, bolts, fittings, 4 link ends..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 67 hood since Jeff has since fallin in love with mine..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most everything I bought was from Buds collection so the money went to a good cause..
> *


Nice score.
And this one is just too cool


----------



## mademan

Parked the Crap-piece for winter... unfortunatly I have no where to work on it, and It didnt sell..... which is alright... kinda wanted to keep it anyways.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 24 2009, 01:36 AM~15762427
> *my Detroit NNL pics..
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Pha.../Detroit%20NNL/
> 
> Some of my goodies.. Also scored a dremel drill press, dremel, and chop saw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of nuts, bolts, fittings, 4 link ends..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 67 hood since Jeff has since fallin in love with mine..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most everything I bought was from Buds collection so the money went to a good cause..
> *






nice drop bar :biggrin: valve covers :biggrin: ss scrips :biggrin: and them ford wheels :biggrin: 

man.............................. HIT ME UP!! lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Got me some items in yesturday mail! 









these were from MODELSBYRONI

































these were from 85 braittz

















these came also but they are for a customer


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 01:07 PM~15766539
> *Got  me  some  items in  yesturday  mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  were  from  MODELSBYRONI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  were  from  85 braittz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  came  also  but  they  are  for  a  customer
> *


 :0 I see the Harley and trailer from the Harley F-150 kit. :0


----------



## mcloven

mini i want the jet skee traler and ur addy for the stuff i have to send ya


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Nov 24 2009, 01:13 PM~15766585-->
> 
> 
> 
> mini i want the jet skee traler and ur addy for the stuff i have to send ya
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Nov 24 2009, 01:12 PM~15766574
> *:0  I see the Harley and trailer from the Harley F-150 kit.  :0
> *


Yup a few gifts from MODELSBYRONI ! He sent them to add to my Caprice elco !


I'll pm my add !


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 11:07 AM~15766539
> *Got  me  some  items in  yesturday  mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  were  from  MODELSBYRONI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  were  from  85 braittz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  came  also  but  they  are  for  a  customer
> *



Those are sick! You gonna CAST them?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 24 2009, 01:49 PM~15766938
> *Those are sick! You gonna CAST them?
> *


No one would want them ! I would just waste money making a mold ! :angry:


----------



## mcloven

ok cool


----------



## lowlow94

I GOT A REALLY WEIRD CHIOCE FOR A HOPPER, ITS A 72 GRAN TORINO SPORT, I STARTED WORKING ON IT LAS NITE, AND IM ALMOST DONE WITH THE BODY WORK, I JUS NEED TO FIND SOME 13s :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 24 2009, 04:00 PM~15768047
> *I GOT A REALLY WEIRD CHIOCE FOR A HOPPER, ITS A 72 GRAN TORINO SPORT, I STARTED WORKING ON IT LAS NITE, AND IM ALMOST DONE WITH THE BODY WORK, I JUS NEED TO FIND SOME 13s :biggrin:
> *



PIC'S OR ITS NOT HAPPENING !


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 02:17 PM~15768191
> *PIC'S  OR  ITS  NOT  HAPPENING  !
> *


X2


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 24 2009, 02:35 PM~15768357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want the body....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 24 2009, 04:35 PM~15768357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP JUST SEND ME THE DIVIDER BACK !


----------



## mcloven

mine lol theres 1 on ebay for 8.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2009, 04:36 PM~15768366
> *i want the body....
> *



I NEED THE INTERIOR PAN TO START MY WINDOW HEARSE PROJECT ! I HAVE EVERYTHING BUT THE REAR INTERIOR SECTION !


----------



## mcloven

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-JO-HAN-AMBULAN...=item3357b3f006

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-FIRE-RESCUE-AM...=item25576617fe

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jo-Han-Fire-Rescue-Amb...=item35a5113df0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ebay 370294035872 :biggrin: looks fun


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 24 2009, 04:14 PM~15768710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take em :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 12:07 PM~15766539
> *Got  me  some  items in  yesturday  mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  were  from  MODELSBYRONI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  were  from  85 braittz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these  came  also  but  they  are  for  a  customer
> *


need them door panels


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2009, 06:24 PM~15769462
> *need them door panels
> *


 :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2009, 07:44 PM~15769685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





all you need is some cinder blocks and your good


----------



## sdkid

:roflmao: :roflmao: you guys have to check out this video. fuckin funny as hell.
funny you tube video - click here!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 07:09 PM~15769968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you guys have to check out this video. fuckin funny as hell.
> funny you tube video - click here!
> *


LMFAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 02:17 PM~15768191
> *PIC'S  OR  ITS  NOT  HAPPENING  !
> *


I DONT HAVE BUILD PIX BUT I CAN GET SOME AFTER, ALL I NEED FOR IT NOW ARE THE MOTORS FOR FRONT AND BACK


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 24 2009, 11:24 PM~15772933
> *I DONT HAVE BUILD PIX BUT I CAN GET SOME AFTER, ALL I NEED FOR IT NOW ARE THE MOTORS FOR FRONT AND BACK
> *


I want the car to build a protouring out of so how about you get me pics and i'll offer you a trade for it !


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 24 2009, 04:56 PM~15769835
> *all you need is some cinder blocks and your good
> *


 :cheesy: HEY MAN WHERE CAN I GET SOME FOR A MODEL??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 05:09 PM~15769968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you guys have to check out this video. fuckin funny as hell.
> funny you tube video - click here!
> *


that mofo went iphone postal on them fools.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 04:09 PM~15769968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you guys have to check out this video. fuckin funny as hell.
> funny you tube video - click here!
> *


HOLY SHIT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 05:09 PM~15769968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you guys have to check out this video. fuckin funny as hell.
> funny you tube video - click here!
> *


this fool went virginia tech on all the drivers on the freeway! lol, fuuny guy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 24 2009, 06:38 PM~15773098
> *:cheesy: HEY MAN WHERE CAN I GET SOME FOR A MODEL??
> *


the amt 50 ford kit has them.... and some people cast them in resin too


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 24 2009, 05:09 PM~15769968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you guys have to check out this video. fuckin funny as hell.
> funny you tube video - click here!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 03:37 PM~15768385
> *I NEED  THE  INTERIOR PAN  TO  START  MY  WINDOW  HEARSE  PROJECT !  I  HAVE  EVERYTHING  BUT THE  REAR  INTERIOR SECTION !
> *


David, ill send out a bagged ambulance I have. the back of the body is broken, but everything else is there, minus the hubcaps. just send me something kool when you get it. ( i know you can use the roof and back door etc. anyways)


any luck on my other parcle showing up?????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 24 2009, 09:56 PM~15773379
> *that mofo went iphone postal on them fools.
> *


YOU BREAK YOURS YET??? :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

AFTER MY JAILBREAK I DOWNLOADED SOME NEW THEMES..

LOWRIDER... MAKES HYDRAULIC SOUNDS WHEN YOU LOCK/UNLOCK IT.. :biggrin: ALSO CHANGES THE AT&T LOGO TO A CHEVY HOOD EMBLEM



















THE CADDY THEME, IT ROTATES CADDY PICS AND CHANGES THE ICONS TO CADDY LOGOS..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2009, 12:03 AM~15774254
> *David, ill send out a bagged ambulance I have. the back of the body is broken, but everything else is there, minus the hubcaps. just send me something kool when you get it. ( i know you can use the roof and back door etc. anyways)
> any luck on my other parcle showing up?????
> *


:0 :0

that the same one from a year ago lol

damn!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:0


----------



## INTHABLOOD

1/64 ram i threw hotwheels rims on and foiled the frontend bumpers and handles :biggrin: 
































and laid it out


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2009, 05:24 PM~15769462
> *need them door panels
> *


me too. need to send u sum money too.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thought you did?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2009, 11:01 PM~15784660
> *WISH I  HAD  $65.00  !
> Item number: 260510679908
> *


Wonder if there the original or the fixed version? Dude mentions it in the auction but he dont really say one way or the other.


----------



## southside groovin

nah bro, not yet. ive been THAT broke. wifey is jobless, and the tranny is goin out in my caprice so yeah shit has been hectic. got it ready to go finally tho, so im plannin to get it in the box friday...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its all good bro, handle ya bizz.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2009, 12:01 AM~15784660
> *WISH I  HAD  $65.00  !
> Item number: 260510679908
> *


no shit thats a helluva deal! :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

I built this for a friend of someone i Know, I deliverd it to him last night..
Tonight, he called me on the phone and told me that his (real 61 rag) was stolen..
@ about 5;oo this evening.. from tha back yard of his pad! They moved a fuckin
2008 prowler just to get to the 61...I hate jacker's! Time's are hard right now!
But fuck, what the fuck i look like taken some body else's shit? 
fuckin haters,,,, regardless of race or religion, fuckin what ever people got 
going on in there live's? It's just got to come a time where you choose a side!
And you say enough is enough with these fuckin thieving, jackin, no respect havin
hater's....! Death to them that try to take from me and family! i hope he finds his car...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15784660
> *WISH I  HAD  $65.00  !
> Item number: 260510679908
> *





> * This is the series that GM made Lindberg redo the molds for this model kit as they did not like the way it looked *


WTF ARE THEY TALKING ABOUT???


----------



## phatras

The kit was recalled shortly after it was released.. I forget what the issue was but something wasnt right about it and GM wanted it fixed.. It was the roofline or windows.. I forget.. They fixed them and put them back out on the market..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 25 2009, 08:58 PM~15785997
> *The kit was recalled shortly after it was released.. I forget what the issue was but something wasnt right about it and GM wanted it fixed.. It was the roofline or windows.. I forget.. They fixed them and put them back out on the market..
> *


the interior was way too shallow....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 10:46 PM~15785897
> *WTF ARE THEY TALKING ABOUT???
> *


lindberg's 61 impala the cowl vents wer'nt the way like the real one from wat i've heard other than that nothing else


----------



## chevy1964

80's or 90's song, the only lyric that i know is, murdura......murdura......mudura ......
can someone help me find the name or group the raps it ! thanks


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 26 2009, 11:31 AM~15788468
> *80's or 90's song, the only lyric that i know is, murdura......murdura......mudura ......
> can someone help me find the name or group the raps it ! thanks
> *


Sounds like it might be an old Snoop song.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 26 2009, 09:31 AM~15788468
> *80's or 90's song, the only lyric that i know is, murdura......murdura......mudura ......
> can someone help me find the name or group the raps it ! thanks
> *


cant remember the song title, the group,

BONE THUGS AND HARMONY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 26 2009, 11:48 AM~15788598
> *cant remember the song title, the group,
> 
> BONE THUGS AND HARMONY!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin them too, but Snoop was stickin out for some reason. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

MO, MURDA


----------



## chevy1964

thats not them ! 
it's like real old !


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 26 2009, 09:31 AM~15788468
> *80's or 90's song, the only lyric that i know is, murdura......murdura......mudura ......
> can someone help me find the name or group the raps it ! thanks
> *


IM A MURDERER- Z-RO FT. PIMP C??


----------



## chevy1964

its a old group !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 26 2009, 10:06 AM~15788767
> *its a old group !
> *


you gotta be more specific... a rapper that said murder murder murder, ...... thats pretty much all of them :dunno:


----------



## chevy1964

thats the only word that stands out ! 
jamacian sound to it !


----------



## TerHartzStyle




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 26 2009, 08:31 AM~15788468
> *80's or 90's song, the only lyric that i know is, murdura......murdura......mudura ......
> can someone help me find the name or group the raps it ! thanks
> *


Only shit I can think of is 
Mo Murder Bone Thugs
Mr. Quija 2 Bone Thugs
Murder, Murder, Murder Twiztid

C-Murder maybe :biggrin:


----------



## TerHartzStyle

sorry for the shit ass pics...viper engine in the 69 camaro.....and 64 on some spokes


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 26 2009, 10:17 AM~15788864
> *thats the only word that stands out !
> jamacian sound to it !
> *


THATS WHAT IT IS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bS7rA3hMRk&feature=related


----------



## chevy1964

I FOUND THAT BITCH ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqeHYeWTBvw


----------



## chevy1964

if u like it here is the download like for the song !
http://www.zshare.net/download/53804483cfccbbf3/


----------



## grimreaper69

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4...D9441CFC963F147

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 09:43 AM~15789114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4...D9441CFC963F147
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## chevy1964

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8
THIS IS BANGGING !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 26 2009, 10:17 AM~15788864
> *thats the only word that stands out !
> jamacian sound to it !
> *


 (this aint that old) Out in the streets, they call it murder!
welcome to jamrock,,welcome to jamrock,,,,.....


----------



## danny chawps

DAMN YOU NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO JUST POST THE VIDEO NOWADAYS :angry:


----------



## chevy1964

JUST CLICK ON THE LINK IT DOES NOT TAKE A NASA REASERCHER TO FIGURE THAT ONE OUT !!!!
USE UR COMMON SENCE !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 26 2009, 11:25 AM~15789528
> *JUST CLICK ON THE LINK IT DOES NOT TAKE A NASA REASERCHER TO FIGURE THAT ONE OUT !!!!
> USE UR COMMON SENCE !
> *


FUCKING CLOWN :biggrin: 
i knw how to link them nikka ... i was just wondering why everyone hasnt caught on yet , i tried to post the steps but it showes a blind cube and lil wont let me :angry: 

like this  kG_qcud1ShM&autoplay uffin:


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## chevy1964

how do u post vids then ! 
mexican-AMERICAN NOT A FUCKN' chicharon !


----------



## darkside customs

Best days of hip hop in my opinion


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 26 2009, 11:32 AM~15789592
> *how do u post vids then !
> mexican-AMERICAN NOT A FUCKN' chicharon !
> *


 i tried the steps but it wont let me so 

pretty much just add go to reply and match both codes up yull figure it out , i keep trying to show the steps but it not letting me :angry:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 11:34 AM~15789617
> *Best days of hip hop in my opinion
> FKtVcnT6wqs&feature
> 
> *



what u knw about WUTANG :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :h5: 
bjZRAvsZf1g&autoplay

check it out chev 1964 :twak: :twak: compare the links ....go to quote and compare   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjZRAvsZf1g


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 10:49 AM~15789733
> *what u knw about WUTANG  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 10:45 AM~15789704
> *i tried the steps but it wont let me so
> 
> pretty much just add go to reply and match both codes up yull figure it out , i keep trying to show the steps but it not letting me  :angry:
> *


Here is the link on how to post youtube vids
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427754


----------



## urjustamemory

6qHVUBM8IQI&autoplay


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Nov 26 2009, 11:20 AM~15789985
> *6qHVUBM8IQI&autoplay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

One more and Im done for now.
HO6w99FlgjQ&feature


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 12:18 PM~15789970
> *Here is the link on how to post youtube vids
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427754
> *



:biggrin:  I HOPE SMARTASS OVR HERE GOT IT ....DID U GET THAT CHEV 1964  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 12:26 PM~15790043
> *One more and Im done for now.
> HO6w99FlgjQ&feature
> *



THATS SOME GOOD SHIT THERE uffin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 11:31 AM~15790090
> *THATS SOME GOOD SHIT THERE  uffin:
> *


hell yea bro


----------



## sdkid

MY BABY


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 08:49 AM~15789733
> *what u knw about WUTANG  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> bjZRAvsZf1g&autoplay
> 
> check it out chev 1964  :twak:  :twak: compare the links ....go to quote  and compare
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjZRAvsZf1g
> *


fuck yea homie.... and most all their solo albums were the shits too :biggrin: 

i dressed like them on the "Enter the 36 Chambers" album for halloween a couple times with the hoodie and blank mask shit


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 01:54 PM~15790787
> *fuck yea homie.... and most all their solo albums were the shits too  :biggrin:
> 
> i dressed like them on the "Enter the 36 Chambers" album for halloween a couple times with the hoodie and blank mask shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: man i miss the good music  its all luby dubbi shit now :angry:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 26 2009, 01:35 PM~15790660
> *MY BABY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: what color u doing it? :biggrin: fuck what them 4 door haters say , it aint about what u got its all about the lifestile and keeping it strong


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 10:59 AM~15790842
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: man i miss the good music   its all luby dubbi shit now  :angry:
> *


all donk-ryding... sythesizer using fake people


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 02:01 PM~15790874
> *:0  :cheesy:  what color u doing it?  :biggrin: fuck what them 4 door haters say , it aint about what u got its all about the lifestile  and keeping it strong
> *


dont know bout the color yet. im just trying to buy some 13's right now. i got 17 inch wire wheels right now. i dont need to worry bout them haters. i never see anyone talking shit bout 4 door caprices because they actually look nice, i think 4 door caprices look sick. shes a wip right now. getting her ready so as soon as i get my drivers license i will be all good to go. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 26 2009, 02:53 PM~15791256
> *dont know bout the color yet. im just trying to buy some 13's right now. i got 17 inch wire wheels right now. i dont need to worry bout them haters. i never see anyone talking shit bout 4 door caprices because they actually look nice, i think 4 door caprices look sick. shes a wip right now. getting her ready so as soon as i get my drivers license i will be all good to go. :biggrin:
> *


trust me theres hater :angry: ,, they hate on my 4 door caddy all the tyme but i give a rats ass :biggrin: 

cant wait to c progress pics


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 02:56 PM~15791294
> *trust me theres hater  :angry: ,, they hate on my 4 door caddy all the tyme but i give a rats ass  :biggrin:
> 
> cant wait to c progress pics
> *


i dont know why they hate on four door caddys if there arent any 2 doors [besides the custom 2 doors]. right now im just planning on decking out the trunk. i wana make a custom box for my subs and push them back a little so that theres more space and maybe wrap the box in some sick looking material. nothing to crazy, i wana keep the theme of the car calm and not trailer queen status.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 02:26 PM~15790043
> *One more and Im done for now.
> HO6w99FlgjQ&feature
> *



Man the 69 impala @ 4:02 and @4:03 have a bad ass custom bumper ! I just might cut 1 on mine up and build it !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey, has anyone used nail polish on their kits? and if so, do you have to thin them out and with what?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah people use that, if its laquer they thin it with laquer thinner to the consistancy of milk then spray it.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 26 2009, 07:49 PM~15792893
> *hey, has anyone used nail polish on their kits?  and if so, do you have to thin them out and with what?
> *


yes, and I stocked up on sally hansons nail polish thinner a while back. I havent been able to find any in the longest time though, so im not sure if they stopped making it or what.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 26 2009, 08:49 PM~15792893
> *hey, has anyone used nail polish on their kits?  and if so, do you have to thin them out and with what?
> *



Bumped toniosevens thread. He's used it may be some tips there.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 26 2009, 05:54 PM~15792940
> *yes, and I stocked up on sally hansons nail polish thinner a while back. I havent been able to find any in the longest time though, so im not sure if they stopped making it or what.
> *



your kidding! my wife buys that all the time - check out sally's beauty supply or 99 cent stores ( i live in cali) :biggrin: - sally's stocks up on a shit load, the other day i was in victorville, my wife bought some badass colors! thats why i was asking cus im tempted to used em :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 26 2009, 05:55 PM~15792945
> *Bumped toniosevens thread. He's used it may be some tips there.
> *



you mind shooting up that link :h5: thx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 26 2009, 09:00 PM~15792990
> *your kidding!  my wife buys that all the time - check out sally's beauty supply or 99 cent stores  ( i live in cali) :biggrin:  - sally's stocks up on a shit load, the other day i was in victorville, my wife bought some badass colors!  thats why i was asking cus im tempted to used em  :biggrin:
> *



I was buying some from work from a lady that sells Avon. You should have seen the looks I got at first. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 26 2009, 09:08 PM~15793052
> *I was buying some from work from a lady that sells Avon. You should have seen the looks I got at first. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Do you play dress up on the weekends? :roflmao: J/K bro.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 09:12 PM~15793093
> *:roflmao:  Do you play dress up on the weekends?  :roflmao:  J/K bro.
> *



Only if its sunny. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 26 2009, 09:18 PM~15793129
> *Only if its sunny. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:  :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

that sally hansons is still available. I tryed finger nail polish before but the paint job didnt turn out to good had severe orange peel. but that was my fault should have waited longer between coats. but I thinned it with lacquer thinner and it sprayed fine. when it drys its hard as a rock. I have some more I want to try again.
I bought about 5 bottles once at kmart and I got some wierd looks and I told the clerk I was going to paint model cars with them and her and a couple people waiting in line behind me all had a look on there faces like sure your gonna paint models pal :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Bugs Bunny paintin i did today


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2009, 09:31 PM~15793238
> *Bugs Bunny paintin i did today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work D. You'll be puting some great looking murals on your builds before long.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 26 2009, 06:30 PM~15793229
> *that sally hansons is still available. I tryed finger nail polish before but the paint job didnt turn out to good had severe orange peel. but that was my fault should have waited longer between coats. but I thinned it with lacquer thinner and it sprayed fine. when it drys its hard as a rock. I have some more I want to try again.
> I bought about 5 bottles once at kmart and I got some wierd looks and I told the clerk I was going to paint model cars with them and her and a couple people waiting in line behind me all had a look on there faces like sure your gonna paint models pal  :biggrin:
> *



next time people look at you like that, let the ghetto in you come out!  (be like, "what the fuck y'all looking at, muthafukas!) :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 26 2009, 09:59 PM~15793469
> *next time people look at you like that, let the ghetto in you come out!    (be like, "what the fuck y'all looking at, muthafukas!)  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, I'd just ask 'em, "Is this a good color for me?" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 07:01 PM~15793476
> *Nah, I'd just ask 'em, "Is this a good color for me?"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TerHartzStyle




----------



## grimreaper69

National Lampoons Vacation, it's the "Family Truckster" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that thing is fuckin ugly!


----------



## grimreaper69

:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2009, 10:21 PM~15793630
> *that thing is fuckin ugly!
> *


That's EXACTLY what I thought when I first seen the movie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think if someone had enuf ambition to tackle this...it would be a badass lil build


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 07:20 PM~15793619
> *National Lampoons Vacation, it's the "Family Truckster"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now imagine it on some Supremes or some Tru spokes.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

then id have to piss on it for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres a few of what came to the model show 2 weekends ago...









































and this nearly mint 328 GTS (magnum P.I. lookalike car)--i got to sit in this nice lil fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 26 2009, 10:55 PM~15793914
> *Nice pics. Thanks.
> *



X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah..those were taken by me..i shouldve taken more..my first year taking any pics of anything.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 05:20 PM~15793619
> *National Lampoons Vacation, it's the "Family Truckster"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'd roll it.....


































off a cliff after i pulled the motor :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 11:14 PM~15794071
> *i'd roll it.....
> off a cliff after i pulled the motor  :biggrin:
> *


Drive into one of them damn volcanos. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 06:17 PM~15794104
> *Drive into one of them damn volcanos.  :biggrin:
> *


did anyone else notice the motor inside?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 11:25 PM~15794164
> *did anyone else notice the motor inside?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TerHartzStyle

vw bus...nothin special 454 big block placed in the center..side pipes..still mockin it up to make it the way i want.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 26 2009, 07:30 PM~15793708
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gotta get my hands on another Beretta kit. That looks pretty sick right there..


----------



## phatras

I have a beretta promo kicking around.. The tails have been messed with but perfect other wise.. 5.00 plus shipping.shipping should be 2-3 bucks..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 07:32 PM~15794705
> *I gotta get my hands on another Beretta kit. That looks pretty sick right there..
> *


1996 kentucky style baby :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

DID ANYBODY GET A PM FROM DRAGONBABY OR SUM SHIT LIKE THAT THAT :angry: :angry: YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

took this pic today .....LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 26 2009, 10:43 PM~15794818
> *I have a beretta promo kicking around.. The tails have been messed with but perfect other wise.. 5.00 plus shipping.shipping should be 2-3 bucks..
> *


i want... :cheesy:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 27 2009, 10:51 AM~15796817
> *i want... :cheesy:
> *


Its yours if ya want it.. I can toss it in with the pathy.. I havent seen the mo for that yet but the holiday really messes up the mail..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 27 2009, 01:53 PM~15798341
> *Its yours if ya want it.. I can toss it in with the pathy.. I havent seen the mo for that yet but the holiday really messes up the mail..
> *


i got the cash here, haven't been out to make it a money order yet, ive been feeling like shit for a week and a half now, and the holidays haven't helped much either.... ill have it out this coming week... i have packages to ship anyways so ill be at the post office...


----------



## shamrockshaker

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Nov 27 2009, 05:35 PM~15799910
> *:biggrin:
> *


72 posts in less than 24 hours, who are you again???? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 27 2009, 07:38 PM~15799937
> *72 posts in less than 24 hours, who are you again???? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



begins with t and ends with 7


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:dunno: im thrown off!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 27 2009, 05:40 PM~15799949
> *begins with t and ends with 7
> *


----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Nov 27 2009, 05:44 PM~15799996
> *
> *


:h5: :wave: banned again?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

fucktarded ass :biggrin: 

oh, a site worth checking out...my 1:1 model club, a guy builds his own wire wheels--an idea possibly for building your own (if ya have that much paitence)
http://www.opentrackaction.com/acmeforum/s...read.php?t=1308


----------



## BODINE

got some wheels today :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

15 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Hydrohype, grimreaper69, lowlow94, NOVA4X4, 85 biarittz

WOW Damn Ninja Ghosts.


----------



## calaveras73

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY FELLAS I NEED SOME ! SOME ONE SENT ME OUT SOME PARTS FROM WANTED LISTED AND I DON'T KNOW WHO IT IS ! CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT ! 

IT WAS ELCO PARTS, AND THE BATTERIES AND BATTERY RACK OUT OF THE LOWRIDER AMT MONTE !

NAME ON THE PACKAGE WAS 

A. MARTINAZ and the city was CHINO,CA ! 


PLEASE IF ANYONE KNOWS WHO THIS IS OR IF THIS IS YOU THEN PLEASE RESPOND I WANT TO THANK YOU AND LET OTHERS KNOW YOU ARE A G OOD TRADER AND IF I OWE YOU ANYTHING !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 27 2009, 10:48 PM~15802905
> * HOPE EVERYONE HAD A HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> *


 thats every day.. I hope we see many many more!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 26 2009, 08:55 PM~15793914
> *Nice pics. Thanks.
> *


I want the chevy car haller, with the chevelle on the back!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 28 2009, 12:28 PM~15806134
> *HEY  FELLAS  I  NEED  SOME  !  SOME  ONE  SENT  ME  OUT  SOME  PARTS  FROM  WANTED  LISTED  AND  I  DON'T  KNOW  WHO  IT  IS  !  CAN  ANYONE  HELP  ME  OUT  !
> 
> IT WAS  ELCO  PARTS, AND THE  BATTERIES  AND  BATTERY RACK  OUT  OF THE  LOWRIDER AMT  MONTE !
> 
> NAME  ON  THE  PACKAGE  WAS
> 
> A. MARTINAZ  and  the    city  was  CHINO,CA !
> PLEASE  IF    ANYONE  KNOWS  WHO  THIS  IS  OR  IF  THIS  IS  YOU  THEN  PLEASE  RESPOND  I  WANT TO  THANK YOU  AND  LET  OTHERS  KNOW  YOU  ARE  A G OOD  TRADER  AND  IF  I  OWE  YOU  ANYTHING  !
> *



thats AJ128


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 12:26 PM~15790043
> *One more and Im done for now.
> HO6w99FlgjQ&feature
> *


wowwww. Normally I have the radio on, news', N.P.R. shit like that.
But watching this video? I had to turn on the sound to my P.C. man that was nice.
I love seeing the old schoolers... espeacialy when they move...just that little jerk
of going up or going down...(without hoppin) or seeing the supremes, rockets,
and cragers, spinning around while they roll...take's me back to my young childhood... (thanks bro) I am gonna get in my shit later on.,,and post a video
in the color bar thread...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

might go look at a clean ass 69 chevelle in a few minutes :biggrin:
yes im talmbout buyn the bish too!!


----------



## 06150xlt

My neighbor left me a little surprise...NO...not the dirt! Then S'Port's finest said its a hit and run, and they deal with hundreds of them a day and pretty much good luck proving it. WTF


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 28 2009, 10:59 PM~15809085
> *My neighbor left me a little surprise...NO...not the dirt! Then S'Port's finest said its a hit and run, and they deal with hundreds of them a day and pretty much good luck proving it. WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your insurance should cover it with no deductable (depending on your ins. provider that is). Someone backed into me last winter and bailed, because it was a hit n run it was covered with nothing out of pocket.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 28 2009, 11:33 PM~15808794
> *PROGRESS! :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLURRY PICS BUT WHO CARES!! :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 28 2009, 12:28 PM~15806134
> *HEY  FELLAS  I  NEED  SOME  !  SOME  ONE  SENT  ME  OUT  SOME  PARTS  FROM  WANTED  LISTED  AND  I  DON'T  KNOW  WHO  IT  IS  !  CAN  ANYONE  HELP  ME  OUT  !
> 
> IT WAS  ELCO  PARTS, AND THE  BATTERIES  AND  BATTERY RACK  OUT  OF THE  LOWRIDER AMT  MONTE !
> 
> NAME  ON  THE  PACKAGE  WAS
> 
> A. MARTINAZ  and  the    city  was  CHINO,CA !
> PLEASE  IF    ANYONE  KNOWS  WHO  THIS  IS  OR  IF  THIS  IS  YOU  THEN  PLEASE  RESPOND  I  WANT TO  THANK YOU  AND  LET  OTHERS  KNOW  YOU  ARE  A G OOD  TRADER  AND  IF  I  OWE  YOU  ANYTHING  !
> *


I think that was AJ.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ya thts him.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 28 2009, 11:23 PM~15809315
> *Your insurance should cover it with no deductable (depending on your ins. provider that is). Someone backed into me last winter and bailed, because it was a hit n run it was covered with nothing out of pocket.
> *



depends on your insurance and where you are at 
someone nailed our 300 at like 3 in the morning and i popped up and ran out side called the popo's and gave them a description and partial plate # 

cops came up with nothing and i still had to pay the $500 deductible (this was in indiana)

basically FUCK STATE FARM & THE POLICE :angry:


----------



## BiggC

Saw this over in off topic and thought it was kind cool.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C9KU1Zc-e7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C9KU1Zc-e7E&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

On e-bay forsale, only $950,000 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Plymouth-Ro...#ht_2240wt_1149


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## mademan

GO ROUGHRIDERS!!!!


any of you other Canadians watching the Grey Cup right now? Saskatchewn boys are showin Montreal whats up!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 29 2009, 07:30 PM~15815175
> *GO ROUGHRIDERS!!!!
> any of you other Canadians watching the Grey Cup right now? Saskatchewn boys are showin Montreal whats up!!!
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH FUCK!!
15 seconds to go 27-25 for the Riders, Montreal kicks for a feild goal...... MISSES.... 5 seconds on the clock they realize we had 1 man too many on the field, and let Montreal kick again from 35 yards.... and they won it!!

GIFT WRAPPED CHAMPIONSHIP.... bullshit


----------



## Bogyoke

.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 29 2009, 02:57 AM~15811201
> * FUCK STATE FARM
> *


x2 :angry: :angry:


----------



## mcloven

hearse your stuff went out today 
its to small for tracking but its out

and to my lil gift echange it went out today


----------



## MARINATE

Hey say these words out loud three times as fast as you can...


PINK CHEESE GREEN GHOST


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2009, 01:57 PM~15822354
> *Hey say these words out loud three times as fast as you can...
> PINK CHEESE GREEN GHOST
> *


Pinche Gringos......LOL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 30 2009, 10:19 AM~15820551
> *hearse your stuff went out today
> its to small for tracking  but its out
> 
> and to my lil gift echange it went out today
> *



DId you get a chance to ship the Van and the batteries ?


----------



## mcloven

thats going out tomarrow


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Nov 30 2009, 01:14 PM~15822527
> *Pinche Gringos......LOL.
> *


EYE SOFA KING WEE TODD IT!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2009, 08:36 PM~15825974
> *EYE SOFA KING WEE TODD IT!!!!!
> *


DAMN man, why you callin yourself fuckin retarded?????????? :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1

I just wanted to stop in and say what up. My Internet is down at my pad I my phone get Badd service. :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 1 2009, 02:58 AM~15830088
> *I just wanted to stop in and say what up. My Internet is down at my pad I my phone get Badd service.  :wave:
> *





:biggrin: wud up bro :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 30 2009, 09:36 PM~15825974
> *EYE SOFA KING WEE TODD IT!!!!!
> *






lol you simple eddie :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

CAME ACROSS THIS EARLIER TODAY MADE ME LAUGH MY ASS OF... BEING EX MILITARY AND ACTUALLY FIRING THIS THING IT BRINGS A SMILE... GOT TO LOVE THESE MOTIVATIONAL POSTERS.....ENJOY....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im playin COD MW2 (call of duty Modern Warfare 2), and know about that...lol

funny ass shit


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 10:51 PM~15855111
> *im playin COD MW2 (call of duty Modern Warfare 2), and know about that...lol
> 
> funny ass shit
> *


you got xbox live? give me your gamer tag if you do :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 11:51 PM~15855111
> *im playin COD MW2 (call of duty Modern Warfare 2), and know about that...lol
> 
> funny ass shit
> *


whats your name on there 

im bodine75 for PS3


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naaa..no xbox live yet.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 3 2009, 12:34 AM~15854935
> *CAME ACROSS THIS EARLIER TODAY MADE ME LAUGH MY ASS OF... BEING EX MILITARY AND ACTUALLY FIRING THIS THING IT BRINGS A SMILE... GOT TO LOVE THESE MOTIVATIONAL POSTERS.....ENJOY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MK19 oooo so much fun


----------



## BODINE

GOT A PACKAGE TODAY


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 3 2009, 06:46 PM~15862153
> *GOT A PACKAGE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 3 2009, 06:46 PM~15862153
> *GOT A PACKAGE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 EBAY???????? Hook a brother up with one man. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 3 2009, 03:46 PM~15862153
> *GOT A PACKAGE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 oh can i have one or two or three maybe four :biggrin: nice package (no **** shit) bodine :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

were tha hell u get that! n hit me up on ps3 bodine!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 3 2009, 06:46 PM~15862153
> *GOT A PACKAGE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 3 2009, 03:46 PM~15862153
> *GOT A PACKAGE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 3 2009, 06:46 PM~15862153
> *GOT A PACKAGE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trade you 3 for 3 ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I got a knock on the door today and when i opened it up this is what i got ! 










The big white box is my LIL gift exchanged ! :biggrin: Now when can we open them ?!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 3 2009, 06:46 PM~15862851
> *Trade  you  3 for  3  ?
> *


sure :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

This one's for Rick. :roflmao: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpZlMrm_-aQ


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2009, 05:10 PM~15863121
> *This one's for Rick.  :roflmao:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpZlMrm_-aQ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 3 2009, 06:49 PM~15862881
> *I  got  a  knock on the  door   today   and  when i  opened   it  up  this  is  what  i  got  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big   white   box  is  my  LIL  gift exchanged !   :biggrin: Now   when  can  we  open  them ?!
> *


I got home from work, to find a pile of boxes waiting for me outside my door, covered in snow :biggrin: 










the lowrider one I got off ebay for $3.50 + 12.00shipping ( even thoug the seller only paid 4.59 so ship :angry: ) and the opened donk I got off ebay for 6.50 +6.oo shipping missing wheels and tires) the other 2 I gotin a trade from lowrodder. the mail broad made sure to bend the shit out of both my magazines also. :angry:


----------



## phatras

Thanks for the vid.. had me rolling..

Mike thats last months minitruckin this months has the return of the mini inspired rides..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 3 2009, 06:51 PM~15864205
> *Thanks for the vid.. had me rolling..
> 
> Mike thats last months minitruckin this months has the return of the mini inspired rides..
> *


So is MT gonna start throwin slammed car features back in the pages here and there like before??


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 3 2009, 08:51 PM~15864205
> *Thanks for the vid.. had me rolling..
> 
> Mike thats last months minitruckin this months has the return of the mini inspired rides..
> *


yeah, I get my mini truckin from a guy down south after he reads it. just drops it in a brown envelope and sends it to me.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 3 2009, 09:51 PM~15864205
> *Thanks for the vid.. had me rolling..
> 
> Mike thats last months minitruckin this months has the return of the mini inspired rides..
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 3 2009, 07:26 PM~15863889
> *I got home from work, to find a pile of boxes waiting for me outside my door, covered in snow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lowrider one I got off ebay for $3.50 + 12.00shipping ( even thoug the seller only paid 4.59 so ship  :angry: )  and the opened donk I got off ebay for 6.50 +6.oo shipping missing wheels and tires) the other 2 I gotin a trade from lowrodder. the mail broad made sure to bend the shit out of both my magazines also.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool issue of minitruckin my truck is on page 45 the silver taco on top :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2009, 08:54 PM~15864249
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


best part is, its free. He just throws em out after hes done reading em otherwise. so I gave him 20 for shipping for a year and it costs 1.50 to ship it from him to me ( which is like 4 hours away)


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 3 2009, 09:04 PM~15864370
> *cool issue of minitruckin my truck is on page 45 the silver taco on top  :biggrin:
> *


seen it, looks bitchin! thats the first thing I saw when I pulled it out of the envelope, and flipped through it. I remembered you posting pics of it on here a while back.

I think my next project might be a toyota mini truck. I gotta finish my caprice dragger first.


----------



## phatras

Yea this months is adams accord.. Thing is bad ass.. 

The cover truck on the issue you have is for sale.. 9k with a blown motor..


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2009, 08:39 PM~15863428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats a old memory there. low rider hydraulics in san jose. there slogan was "our prices are so low they scrape"
I bought my hydros my tru spokes my 560's everything from them back in the day.
the owner steve miller was a very cool dude man. I used to talk to him all the time cause we both had 73 rivis . him and his dad ran the place.
steve was the pres of the first impressions car club. they did a piece on him and his club on the walter kronkite news once. he was one of the first to sell stuff overseas until 2 asshole mexican brothers tried to kill him cause they thought their shop was better then his or some stupid shit and walked into the shop one day and shot his dad dead right there and that was the end of that. and his dad was cool as hell too. man you could never find nicer guys then steve and his dad.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

So are any kind of models aloud here on LIL?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 4 2009, 01:36 AM~15867569
> *So are any kind of models aloud here on LIL?
> *


anything goes pretty much. start up a topic and post some of your builds. 

most of us have 1 topic for all of our builds. for example mine is near the top titles "mades build thread" and I just keep updating that samne thread with all my progress.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 4 2009, 12:45 AM~15867602
> *anything goes pretty much. start up a topic and post some of your builds.
> 
> most of us have 1 topic for all of our builds. for example mine is near the top titles "mades build thread" and I just keep updating that samne thread with all my progress.
> *


Yeah, I've seen your work man. You have some awesome builds. I jus wanted to make sure everything was ok before I started posting. Dont want to start causing problems before my foot is even in the door, ya know?


----------



## DavisKuztomz

Okay, so what is this i keep reading about a gel pen having something to do with all these awesome designs on these models? I would really like to know whats up...?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 4 2009, 02:27 AM~15867805
> *Okay, so what is this i keep reading about a gel pen having something to do with all these awesome designs on these models? I would really like to know whats up...?
> *


guy to talk to about that is Minidreams inc. he can tell the exactly whats up and how to maximize their effect.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 4 2009, 05:50 AM~15868240
> *guy to talk to about that is Minidreams inc. he can tell the exactly whats up and how to maximize their effect.
> *


Alright, thanks.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 3 2009, 07:49 PM~15862881
> *I  got  a  knock on the  door  today  and  when i  opened  it  up  this  is  what  i  got  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big  white  box  is  my  LIL  gift exchanged !  :biggrin: Now  when  can  we  open  them ?!
> *


damn nice score bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 3 2009, 09:30 PM~15866334
> *man thats a old memory there. low rider hydraulics in san jose. there slogan was "our prices are so low they scrape"
> I bought my hydros my tru spokes my 560's everything from them back in the day.
> the owner steve miller was a very cool dude man. I used to talk to him all the time cause we both had 73 rivis . him and his dad ran the place.
> steve was the pres of the first impressions car club. they did a piece on him and his club on the walter kronkite news once. he was one of the first to sell stuff overseas until 2 asshole mexican brothers tried to kill him cause they thought their shop was better then his or some stupid shit and walked into the shop one day and shot his dad dead right there and that was the end of that. and his dad was cool as hell too. man you could never find nicer guys then steve and his dad.
> *


Thats a damn shame about what happened. Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## stilldownivlife

i member seeing that on americas most wanted 
the lopez brothers from reds 

my first setup was a low rider hydraulics - shit i think the pumps are still being used in my buddys lincoln


----------



## INTHABLOOD

saw this in the neighborhood :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 5 2009, 04:48 PM~15882075
> *saw this in the neighborhood  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

spare tire for my van 










think this fits good on trailer


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Well after being unemployed for 9 months , hearse landed another bodyshop job , thank god for craigslist ...... Don't pay for shit but it's a cash job so I can keep my unemployment til it runs out . I start tomorrow . We shall see what happens.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 5 2009, 07:55 PM~15882808
> *Well after being unemployed for 9 months , hearse landed another bodyshop job , thank god for craigslist ...... Don't pay for shit but it's a cash job so I can keep my unemployment til it runs out . I start tomorrow . We shall see what happens.
> *


Good to hear bro, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## BiggC

Never mind I got it. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 5 2009, 07:55 PM~15882808
> *Well after being unemployed for 9 months , hearse landed another bodyshop job , thank god for craigslist ...... Don't pay for shit but it's a cash job so I can keep my unemployment til it runs out . I start tomorrow . We shall see what happens.
> *


good deal man. now if i wreck my truck i know who to bring it to   :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 3 2009, 10:30 PM~15866334
> *man thats a old memory there. low rider hydraulics in san jose. there slogan was "our prices are so low they scrape"
> I bought my hydros my tru spokes my 560's everything from them back in the day.
> the owner steve miller was a very cool dude man. I used to talk to him all the time cause we both had 73 rivis . him and his dad ran the place.
> steve was the pres of the first impressions car club. they did a piece on him and his club on the walter kronkite news once. he was one of the first to sell stuff overseas until 2 asshole mexican brothers tried to kill him cause they thought their shop was better then his or some stupid shit and walked into the shop one day and shot his dad dead right there and that was the end of that. and his dad was cool as hell too. man you could never find nicer guys then steve and his dad.
> *


I remember that...America's most wanted, paid a bunch of us guys to do a 
moch car show, then they had these actors who looked like the guys at Red's 
hydros......thats who they blamed for it....I am real sorry the way that whole thing played out!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 5 2009, 05:50 PM~15882772
> *spare tire for my van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think this fits good on trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bodine..Do you make that 4 wheel trailer, from a 2 wheel ?
(like the glasshouse trailer) or does it come that way in some kit?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 4 2009, 03:26 PM~15871859
> *i member seeing that on americas most wanted
> the lopez brothers from reds
> 
> my first setup was a low rider hydraulics - shit i think the pumps are still being used in my buddys lincoln
> *


shit i remember that episode to


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 5 2009, 03:48 PM~15882075
> *saw this in the neighborhood  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


plant porn? Butt does he know how to use it?
Can it cook? Help the kid's with home work?
Will it get a Job?


----------



## low4oshow

got bord tonight


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 6 2009, 03:52 AM~15886447
> *got bord tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how u get that car ...is it computer version?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2009, 11:28 PM~15885200
> *Hey bodine..Do you make that 4 wheel trailer, from a 2 wheel ?
> (like the glasshouse trailer) or does it come that way in some kit?
> *


comes that way


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 6 2009, 07:22 AM~15886609
> *how u get that car ...is it computer version?
> *


yea, i have hell of cars.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 6 2009, 04:52 AM~15886447
> *got bord tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What song is that? I been searchin limewire all mornin and can't find it.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 6 2009, 12:15 PM~15888931
> *What song is that? I been searchin limewire all mornin and can't find it.
> *


the song is by :MACK 10, i think the song is called "getting blowed"


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 6 2009, 03:48 PM~15889136
> *the song is by :MACK 10, i think the song is called "getting blowed"
> *


That's what I thought, but I couldn't find it, I'm gonna check a few other sites too.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 3 2009, 11:30 PM~15866334
> *man thats a old memory there. low rider hydraulics in san jose. there slogan was "our prices are so low they scrape"
> I bought my hydros my tru spokes my 560's everything from them back in the day.
> the owner steve miller was a very cool dude man. I used to talk to him all the time cause we both had 73 rivis . him and his dad ran the place.
> steve was the pres of the first impressions car club. they did a piece on him and his club on the walter kronkite news once. he was one of the first to sell stuff overseas until 2 asshole mexican brothers tried to kill him cause they thought their shop was better then his or some stupid shit and walked into the shop one day and shot his dad dead right there and that was the end of that. and his dad was cool as hell too. man you could never find nicer guys then steve and his dad.
> *



that whole thing about robert being shot by reds was bullshit. steve was the target wich was stupid thats like coke sending someone over to shoot the ceo of pepsi. about steve being( cool )it was because you gave him money. we dealt with steve at the lowrider aliance meetings, and personally. he was a cocky asshole .thought his shit didnt stink .he talked like if it was not for him lowriding would not have been around . this is just a few of reasons why lots of clubs out here in his own home town didnt wana deal with him for orginizing shows or anything. they lifted rides for people done in a day in most cases .talk about hack jobs . i could not believe some of there work was alowed to leave like that. there pumps were good thow i still have four pumps of theres in my garage . i used to buy my 520s from robert back when they were about 20 bucks a tire :0 .his dad robert was cool as fuck . after robert was killed they closed down at there location on pullman way cause they were scared of them coming back he later reopend out of modesto i believe with a new shop name and same old marketing lol as if no one would know there old fliers .but i do give credit where it is due and they did provide for the lowriding comunity for years wich alowed this movement to grow to how big it was in the 80's and 90's


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Dec 6 2009, 04:15 PM~15888931-->
> 
> 
> 
> What song is that? I been searchin limewire all mornin and can't find it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Dec 6 2009, 04:48 PM~15889136
> *the song is by :MACK 10, i think the song is called "getting blowed"
> *


its called pushin from tha softwhite album :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 6 2009, 03:48 PM~15889136
> *the song is by :MACK 10, i think the song is called "getting blowed"
> *





> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 6 2009, 05:14 PM~15889769
> *its called pushin from tha softwhite album :roflmao:
> *


Found it guys, thanks for the help.


----------



## Ohio Chad

UH-HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 6 2009, 03:52 AM~15886447
> *got bord tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn man, doper than most of the REAL lowrider vids ive seen. that shit made me wanna go out and ride. can you tell me how to import cars and music into the game so i can do that shit?


----------



## spikekid999

whos doin the club build with the dodge d-50 with the new challenger hemi, vw front, rx7 rims ect, i can find it and need to look at the motor


----------



## Guest

cmbi


----------



## spikekid999

thanks


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hydrohype

is there a record for the most times one car has recieved a fucked painted
job and had to end up in the blue bath... I MEAN i CANT GET A SIMPLE 
RATTLE CAN CHRYSLER YELLOW ON THIS FUCKIN CAR! WHAT IS IT ABOUT THIS ONE COLOR THAT MUST COME OUT IN BLOTCHE'S? I TURNED ON THE HEAT AND BRUNG MY LITTLE PAINT BOX INSIDE MY APARTMENT FOR FUCK'S SAKE! CANT FUCKIN MODEL MASTER MAKE A NOZZLE FOR THIS COLOR THAT DOES NOT REQIRE ME TO HEAT THE CAN IN AN OVEN TO PREVENT BLOTCH'S! SHIT THE FUCKIN MONEY i SPENT ON 4 FUCKIN CANS OF CHRYSLER YELLOW AND SANDABLE PRIMER AND BRAKE FLUID BY THE DRUM, i COULD HAVE DUGG UP ANDY WORHALLS ASS FROM THE GRAVE AND HAD HIM DO A MURAL ON THIS SON OF A BITCH.... I MEAN I AM REALLY LOOSING COUNT THIS BITCH ASS COLOR,,,NOW MY PLACE SMELLS ALL FUCKIN LIKE PIANT..AND FOR ME IT'S THE SMELL OF FAILER AND BURNT MONEY! SHIT...


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15896020
> *is there a record for the most times one car has recieved a fucked painted
> job and had to end up in the blue bath...  I MEAN i CANT GET A SIMPLE
> RATTLE CAN CHRYSLER YELLOW ON THIS FUCKIN CAR!  WHAT IS IT ABOUT THIS ONE COLOR THAT MUST COME OUT IN BLOTCHE'S? I TURNED ON THE HEAT AND BRUNG MY LITTLE PAINT BOX INSIDE MY APARTMENT FOR FUCK'S SAKE!  CANT FUCKIN MODEL MASTER MAKE A NOZZLE FOR THIS COLOR THAT DOES NOT REQIRE ME TO HEAT THE CAN IN AN OVEN TO PREVENT BLOTCH'S! SHIT THE FUCKIN MONEY i SPENT ON 4 FUCKIN CANS OF CHRYSLER YELLOW AND SANDABLE PRIMER AND BRAKE FLUID BY THE DRUM, i COULD HAVE DUGG UP ANDY WORHALLS ASS FROM THE GRAVE AND HAD HIM DO A MURAL ON THIS SON OF A BITCH....  I MEAN I AM REALLY LOOSING COUNT THIS BITCH ASS COLOR,,,NOW MY PLACE SMELLS ALL FUCKIN LIKE PIANT..AND FOR ME IT'S THE SMELL OF FAILER AND BURNT MONEY!  SHIT...
> *


I had a similar problem with a 55 Chevy. I musta sprayed that damn thing 10 times in the middle of summer and every time I did that paint would crack like it was cold or something. I still have the paint and love the color but every damn time I try to use it it cracks. Anybody know how I can fix that?


----------



## bigdogg323

DOES ANYBODY WAT HAPPEN TO SCOOBY SNACKS?????????????????????????????? HAS'NT BEEN ON HERE FOR LONG TIME OR DID HE CHANGE HIS NAME HMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Hey fellas!

First I will be sorry if all of you think that I am talking bullshit.

One really good friend of mine told that his friend got 1000$ from that click-the-advertisements page and they had hell of a party. I dunno, I am giving a shot, you get 1$ per click and 10$ per signup and you can take out 1000$. I already got 28$. 
You get extra money if you send invites. It takes some time but it should be worth it.

If you are interested, click on my invitation  
http://www.ptcsense.com/index.php?ref=siim123

Basically you can get 25$ per day, if you invest some money(20$ for premium member) in there you should get more, but I'm not sure that we could trust that page so much yet. 


I hope ya not mad  . My friend's friend got his 1000$ and I sure will give a try, could buy lot of kits for that money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 7 2009, 02:35 AM~15896020
> *is there a record for the most times one car has recieved a fucked painted
> job and had to end up in the blue bath...  I MEAN i CANT GET A SIMPLE
> RATTLE CAN CHRYSLER YELLOW ON THIS FUCKIN CAR!  WHAT IS IT ABOUT THIS ONE COLOR THAT MUST COME OUT IN BLOTCHE'S? I TURNED ON THE HEAT AND BRUNG MY LITTLE PAINT BOX INSIDE MY APARTMENT FOR FUCK'S SAKE!  CANT FUCKIN MODEL MASTER MAKE A NOZZLE FOR THIS COLOR THAT DOES NOT REQIRE ME TO HEAT THE CAN IN AN OVEN TO PREVENT BLOTCH'S! SHIT THE FUCKIN MONEY i SPENT ON 4 FUCKIN CANS OF CHRYSLER YELLOW AND SANDABLE PRIMER AND BRAKE FLUID BY THE DRUM, i COULD HAVE DUGG UP ANDY WORHALLS ASS FROM THE GRAVE AND HAD HIM DO A MURAL ON THIS SON OF A BITCH....  I MEAN I AM REALLY LOOSING COUNT THIS BITCH ASS COLOR,,,NOW MY PLACE SMELLS ALL FUCKIN LIKE PIANT..AND FOR ME IT'S THE SMELL OF FAILER AND BURNT MONEY!  SHIT...
> *


I have a rattle can of True Blue that does that everytime I used it. I just said screw it and haven't used the can sense.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15896020
> *is there a record for the most times one car has recieved a fucked painted
> job and had to end up in the blue bath...  I MEAN i CANT GET A SIMPLE
> RATTLE CAN CHRYSLER YELLOW ON THIS FUCKIN CAR!  WHAT IS IT ABOUT THIS ONE COLOR THAT MUST COME OUT IN BLOTCHE'S? I TURNED ON THE HEAT AND BRUNG MY LITTLE PAINT BOX INSIDE MY APARTMENT FOR FUCK'S SAKE!  CANT FUCKIN MODEL MASTER MAKE A NOZZLE FOR THIS COLOR THAT DOES NOT REQIRE ME TO HEAT THE CAN IN AN OVEN TO PREVENT BLOTCH'S! SHIT THE FUCKIN MONEY i SPENT ON 4 FUCKIN CANS OF CHRYSLER YELLOW AND SANDABLE PRIMER AND BRAKE FLUID BY THE DRUM, i COULD HAVE DUGG UP ANDY WORHALLS ASS FROM THE GRAVE AND HAD HIM DO A MURAL ON THIS SON OF A BITCH....  I MEAN I AM REALLY LOOSING COUNT THIS BITCH ASS COLOR,,,NOW MY PLACE SMELLS ALL FUCKIN LIKE PIANT..AND FOR ME IT'S THE SMELL OF FAILER AND BURNT MONEY!  SHIT...
> *


ive never had good luck with spray can yellow...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 7 2009, 01:06 AM~15896147
> *I had a similar problem with a 55 Chevy. I musta sprayed that damn thing 10 times in the middle of summer and every time I did that paint would crack like it was cold or something. I still have the paint and love the color but every damn time I try to use it it cracks. Anybody know how I can fix that?
> *


DO YOU USE PRIMER? I feel a little better now, that i see i am not the only one..
fuck I want this color...same thing I put on the 58,,It was 96 degres when the 58 was masked and sprayed...back in sept-oct..and right after that I cut a roof in a 76 
and tried to lay down this yellow,, 2 month's n 4 cans later I am still trying to get a 
paint of this car without havin big yellow paint Luugies all over the damm car!
It's raining out hear now but I am taking this can back to the hobbie store, I am going to buy a can of panther pink...but i am insisted thet give me a chrylser yellow for free! I know I have to get the cob webs off of my air brush, but i am not ready to be experimenting with paint and shit...I use air brush's as well as i 
speak italian!


----------



## darkside customs

I used yellow once, and I had the worst results with it. 
I know you should use a nice white base coat to get the best color results.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 5 2009, 03:48 PM~15882075
> *saw this in the neighborhood  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It waters itself!


----------



## BODINE

my puppy lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2009, 04:07 PM~15900807
> *my puppy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PUPPY?????????? That dog is bigger than me!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2009, 03:07 PM~15900807
> *my puppy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and we leave he in laundry room while gone ...and this is what she done one day :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2009, 04:48 PM~15901291
> *and we leave he in laundry room while gone ...and this is what she done one day  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had a dog that did that a few times, had to replace an entire SOLID OAK door.
My dog now will run around the house getting into windows waiting for us to come home. I don't know how many mini blinds we've had to replace because of him. He touches nothing else, just wanting to watch out the window for us and tears up the blinds in the process.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 7 2009, 11:47 AM~15899361
> *DO YOU USE PRIMER? I feel a little better now, that i see i am not the only one..
> fuck I want this color...same thing I put on the 58,,It was 96 degres when the 58 was masked and sprayed...back in sept-oct..and right after that I cut a roof in a 76
> and tried to lay down this yellow,, 2 month's n 4 cans later I am still trying to get a
> paint of this car without havin big yellow paint Luugies all over the damm car!
> It's raining out hear now but I am taking this can back to the hobbie store, I am going to buy a can of panther pink...but i am insisted thet give me  a chrylser yellow for free!  I know I have to get the cob webs off of my air brush, but i am not ready to be experimenting with paint and shit...I use air brush's as well as i
> speak italian!
> *


yea, i used primer


----------



## Reverend Hearse

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: tunzafun, DavisKuztomz, badgas, 84regallimited, airbrushmaster, * Laidframe * 


:wave: READY TO ACTUALLY BUILD SOMETHING???


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2009, 03:48 PM~15901291
> *and we leave he in laundry room while gone ...and this is what she done one day  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *I had a dog that did that a few times, had to replace an entire SOLID OAK door.
> My dog now will run around the house getting into windows waiting for us to come home. I don't know how many mini blinds we've had to replace because of him. He touches nothing else, just wanting to watch out the window for us and tears up the blinds in the process.*


i got both of yall beat. when my rott was a puppy, we used to baby gate him in the hall while we were at work so he couldnt shit and piss all over the house. the only room he had access to besides the hall was the bathroom. 1 day i came home from work and he had dug a 3ft square, 2 inch deep hole in the bathroom floor, right in front of the toilet. we were havin a rough time that year and couldnt afford to get it fixed. needless to say, water started leakin and the toilet stated leaning. we had to shit on a leaning toilet for 6 months b4 we got the money to fix it :uh: 

2 weeks later my dad gave us a REALLY nice leather couch. we moved it in and went to bed. next morning got up and went to work without gating the boy in the hall (kinda learned our lesson from the bathroom). 8 hours later came home, the dog had lost his tennis ball in the cushion, and ripped the arm off the couch tryin to get it. wouldnt have traded him for the world tho. turned out to be my best friend and like a son to me. 1 of the smartest dogs ive ever owned. he got blood cancer in june and we had to put him down     R.I.P. capone


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 7 2009, 09:19 PM~15904857
> *i got both of yall beat. when my rott was a puppy, we used to baby gate him in the hall while we were at work so he couldnt shit and piss all over the house. the only room he had access to besides the hall was the bathroom. 1 day i came home from work and he had dug a 3ft square, 2 inch deep hole in the bathroom floor, right in front of the toilet. we were havin a rough time that year and couldnt afford to get it fixed. needless to say, water started leakin and the toilet stated leaning. we had to shit on a leaning toilet for 6 months b4 we got the money to fix it :uh:
> 
> 2 weeks later my dad gave us a REALLY nice leather couch. we moved it in and went to bed. next morning got up and went to work without gating the boy in the hall (kinda learned our lesson from the bathroom). 8 hours later came home, the dog had lost his tennis ball in the cushion, and ripped the arm off the couch tryin to get it. wouldnt have traded him for the world tho. turned out to be my best friend and like a son to me. 1 of the smartest dogs ive ever owned. he got blood cancer in june and we had to put him down         R.I.P. capone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had a white pitbull named Capone...............so you were takin a shit on the leaning tower of porcelin :roflmao: I'm sorry to hear about him, ALL animals should be considered part of the family. It is so hard every time I lose an animal.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 7 2009, 07:19 PM~15904857
> *i got both of yall beat. when my rott was a puppy, we used to baby gate him in the hall while we were at work so he couldnt shit and piss all over the house. the only room he had access to besides the hall was the bathroom. 1 day i came home from work and he had dug a 3ft square, 2 inch deep hole in the bathroom floor, right in front of the toilet. we were havin a rough time that year and couldnt afford to get it fixed. needless to say, water started leakin and the toilet stated leaning. we had to shit on a leaning toilet for 6 months b4 we got the money to fix it :uh:
> 
> 2 weeks later my dad gave us a REALLY nice leather couch. we moved it in and went to bed. next morning got up and went to work without gating the boy in the hall (kinda learned our lesson from the bathroom). 8 hours later came home, the dog had lost his tennis ball in the cushion, and ripped the arm off the couch tryin to get it. wouldnt have traded him for the world tho. turned out to be my best friend and like a son to me. 1 of the smartest dogs ive ever owned. he got blood cancer in june and we had to put him down         R.I.P. capone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got a rotty now named Capone. I got him and cudnt figure out what to Capone. so thats how he got his name. Hes 2 now and used to chew up everything i had but i love him like a son and wudnt trade him for nothing


----------



## southside groovin

were gonna buy another rott when money gets better. his name is gonna be dillinger....


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 6 2009, 04:26 PM~15890391
> *Found it guys, thanks for the help.
> *


So, whats this song called?


----------



## Hydrohype

I've been wanting a mastiff puppy to keep up at my moms house for years...
she says she dont want no pet..but it's going to be like a forced adoption
thing... Once the house has some needed repairs, I am dropping the 
B. mastiff puppy and she is just gonna have to learn to deal with the new member of the family!


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 7 2009, 10:51 PM~15908237
> *I've been wanting a mastiff puppy to keep up at my moms house for years...
> she says she dont want no pet..but it's going to be like a forced adoption
> thing... Once the house has some needed repairs, I am dropping the
> B. mastiff puppy and she is just gonna have to learn to deal with the new member of the family!
> *


Haha, my grandma was the same way till i had to move out of my house and I sent my pitt to live with her. She fell in love with that dog and was heart-broken when I came and got him so I went out and adopted her her a pup of her own from the local shelter. She loves that damn dog. Its always nice to see that dogs can b so loved as to b seen as a family member...


----------



## DavisKuztomz

Ok, can anyone tell me how i can lean the front wheels on a standard suspension like i see on most of the lowrider models


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 7 2009, 11:10 PM~15908535
> *Ok, can anyone tell me how i can lean the front wheels on a standard suspension like i see on most of the lowrider models
> *


how did u do that on the 67?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 7 2009, 09:43 PM~15908125
> *So, whats this song called?
> *


Pushin by Mack 10. I had to download it also after I saw that GTA vid homie did.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Im not a furry animal type of person. Love the reptiles. I just got two little baby ball pythons right now.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2009, 11:19 PM~15908653
> *how did u do that on the 67?
> *


It had turning front wheels so the axel had a peice on the top that went inside a hole on the chassis instead of putting it there i glued it to the outside. Make since or want pix?


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 11:25 PM~15908724
> *Pushin by Mack 10. I had to download it also after I saw that GTA vid homie did.
> *


I searched Ares and cant find it. Where did u find it?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 7 2009, 10:33 PM~15908825
> *I searched Ares and cant find it. Where did u find it?
> *


limewire


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 7 2009, 11:28 PM~15908768
> *It had turning front wheels so the axel had a peice on the top that went inside a hole on the chassis instead of putting it there i glued it to the outside. Make since or want pix?
> *


depending on the kit ur workin on, Just bend the suspention down alittle. Kits are diffrent than other kits. What ya workin on? The way u ask the questions will get ya more answers. The more info u can give, the more we can answer.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2009, 11:35 PM~15908868
> *depending on the kit ur workin on,  Just bend the suspention down alittle.  Kits are diffrent than other kits.  What ya workin on?  The way u ask the questions will get ya more answers.  The more info u can give, the more we can answer.
> *


Ok, its a 1969 Buick Riviera, AMT Classic kit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2009, 09:35 PM~15896020
> *is there a record for the most times one car has recieved a fucked painted
> job and had to end up in the blue bath...  I MEAN i CANT GET A SIMPLE
> RATTLE CAN CHRYSLER YELLOW ON THIS FUCKIN CAR!  WHAT IS IT ABOUT THIS ONE COLOR THAT MUST COME OUT IN BLOTCHE'S? I TURNED ON THE HEAT AND BRUNG MY LITTLE PAINT BOX INSIDE MY APARTMENT FOR FUCK'S SAKE!  CANT FUCKIN MODEL MASTER MAKE A NOZZLE FOR THIS COLOR THAT DOES NOT REQIRE ME TO HEAT THE CAN IN AN OVEN TO PREVENT BLOTCH'S! SHIT THE FUCKIN MONEY i SPENT ON 4 FUCKIN CANS OF CHRYSLER YELLOW AND SANDABLE PRIMER AND BRAKE FLUID BY THE DRUM, i COULD HAVE DUGG UP ANDY WORHALLS ASS FROM THE GRAVE AND HAD HIM DO A MURAL ON THIS SON OF A BITCH....  I MEAN I AM REALLY LOOSING COUNT THIS BITCH ASS COLOR,,,NOW MY PLACE SMELLS ALL FUCKIN LIKE PIANT..AND FOR ME IT'S THE SMELL OF FAILER AND BURNT MONEY!  SHIT...
> *


make sure you use white primer....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 7 2009, 08:42 PM~15908936
> *Ok, its a 1969 Buick Riviera, AMT Classic kit
> *


bend the ends of the axles


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Dec 7 2009, 07:33 AM~15898546
> *I have a rattle can of True Blue that does that everytime I used it. I just said screw it and haven't used the can sense.
> *


i had that with the testors sapphire blue


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2009, 11:52 PM~15909045
> *bend the ends of the axles
> *


What about on a 64 Impala Revell Lowrider kit?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 7 2009, 08:55 PM~15909082
> *What about on a 64 Impala Revell Lowrider kit?
> *


extend the upper a-arm like a real car


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2009, 11:59 PM~15909122
> *extend the upper a-arm like a real car
> *


You'll have to excuse me, I'm new to building lowrider models, but how would I extend it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 7 2009, 09:03 PM~15909159
> *You'll have to excuse me, I'm new to building lowrider models, but how would I extend it?
> *


cut the a-arms and glue in a piece of plastic to space it out like a real one....


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2009, 12:09 AM~15909230
> *cut the a-arms and glue in a piece of plastic to space it out like a real one....
> *


Thanks bro. Sorry, I'm a little off tonight, its 2:18 AM and i cant sleep. Havin some problems and yet cant find anyone to talk to about em. Ya kno?


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MPC-1972-CHEVY...=item20ae65841a



:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lol that ebay is from catskill, ny. Wtf kinda name of a town is that. Hahaha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 8 2009, 12:16 PM~15911240
> *Lol that ebay is from catskill, ny.  Wtf kinda name of a town is that. Hahaha
> *





same place tyson is from lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 7 2009, 11:47 AM~15899361
> *DO YOU USE PRIMER? I feel a little better now, that i see i am not the only one..
> fuck I want this color...same thing I put on the 58,,It was 96 degres when the 58 was masked and sprayed...back in sept-oct..and right after that I cut a roof in a 76
> and tried to lay down this yellow,, 2 month's n 4 cans later I am still trying to get a
> paint of this car without havin big yellow paint Luugies all over the damm car!
> It's raining out hear now but I am taking this can back to the hobbie store, I am going to buy a can of panther pink...but i am insisted thet give me  a chrylser yellow for free!  I know I have to get the cob webs off of my air brush, but i am not ready to be experimenting with paint and shit...I use air brush's as well as i
> speak italian!
> *


The best paint in a can is TAMIYA. And to lay any light color down you need to mist it on, Other wise it will run on you or bloch. I painted 2 of the 24 hr's of datytona corvettes yellow with no problems. And yes bro every paint job no matter what it's going on, requiers primer.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2009, 11:27 PM~15908753
> *Im not a furry animal type of person.  Love the reptiles.  I just got two little baby ball pythons right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yea but does he bark at the mail man? can he catch a frisbee?
lol jus kidding


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 8 2009, 10:16 AM~15911646
> *The best paint in a can is TAMIYA. And to lay any light color down you need to mist it on, Other wise it will run on you or bloch. I painted 2 of the 24 hr's of datytona corvettes yellow with no problems.  And yes bro every paint job no matter what it's going on, requiers primer.
> *


thanks I am going to get some lighter primer as well!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 8 2009, 09:02 AM~15911119
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MPC-1972-CHEVY...=item20ae65841a
> :0
> *


 this kit could bring 70 - 80 bucks...maybe more?


----------



## DavisKuztomz

hey yall, i'm lookin for some new cruisin music. can yall help me out?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 8 2009, 09:02 AM~15911119
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MPC-1972-CHEVY...=item20ae65841a
> :0
> *


so is it really prepainted or just molded in that color???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 8 2009, 02:07 PM~15912802
> *so is it really prepainted or just molded in that color???
> *


Look at the auction its still bagged in the color your asking if its molded in ! That would be th e frist clue to that the body with a broken roof piller is NOT PREPANITED but MOLDED IN COLOR ! 

The damn thing has 34 bids but only at $56.00 ! 



r***f( 11) US $55.70 Dec-05-09 17:11:31 PST 



p***k( 8 ) US $55.00 Dec-05-09 15:06:10 PST 



r***f( 11) US $53.70 Dec-05-09 17:10:45 PST 



r***f( 11) US $51.70 Dec-05-09 17:10:35 PST 



r***f( 11) US $49.70 Dec-05-09 17:10:26 PST 



r***f( 11) US $47.70 Dec-05-09 17:10:15 PST 



r***f( 11) US $45.70 Dec-04-09 22:40:36 PST 



p***k( 8 ) US $44.65 Dec-04-09 18:27:55 PST 



r***f( 11) US $44.00 Dec-04-09 22:40:19 PST 



r***f( 11) US $42.00 Dec-04-09 22:40:11 PST 



r***f( 11) US $40.00 Dec-04-09 22:40:00 PST 



r***f( 11) US $38.00 Dec-04-09 22:39:51 PST 



r***f( 11) US $36.00 Dec-04-09 22:39:40 PST 



r***f( 11) US $34.00 Dec-04-09 22:39:31 PST 



r***f( 11) US $32.00 Dec-04-09 22:39:22 PST 



r***f( 11) US $30.00 Dec-04-09 22:39:13 PST 



r***f( 11) US $28.00 Dec-04-09 22:39:03 PST 



r***f( 11) US $26.00 Dec-04-09 22:38:54 PST 



r***f( 11) US $24.50 Dec-04-09 16:41:23 PST 



m***k( 31) US $23.90 Dec-04-09 07:31:02 PST 



r***f( 11) US $23.75 Dec-04-09 16:41:11 PST 



r***f( 11) US $22.75 Dec-04-09 16:41:01 PST 



r***f( 11) US $21.75 Dec-04-09 16:40:52 PST 



r***f( 11) US $20.75 Dec-04-09 16:40:42 PST 



r***f( 11) US $19.75 Dec-04-09 16:40:30 PST 



r***f( 11) US $18.50 Dec-04-09 16:40:20 PST 



r***f( 11) US $17.50 Dec-04-09 16:40:08 PST 



r***f( 11) US $16.00 Dec-04-09 16:39:58 PST 



r***f( 11) US $15.00 Dec-04-09 16:39:43 PST 



r***f( 11) US $14.00 Dec-04-09 16:39:34 PST 



r***f( 11) US $13.00 Dec-04-09 16:39:24 PST 



r***f( 11) US $12.00 Dec-04-09 16:39:12 PST 



r***f( 11) US $11.00 Dec-04-09 16:39:02 PST 



s***g( 566) US $10.00 Dec-04-09 04:15:19 PST 

Trying to get this kit cheap or steal the win by a few cents ! Just post youe max bid DIPSHIT and earn the win not rob it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 7 2009, 01:47 PM~15899361
> *DO YOU USE PRIMER? I feel a little better now, that i see i am not the only one..
> fuck I want this color...same thing I put on the 58,,It was 96 degres when the 58 was masked and sprayed...back in sept-oct..and right after that I cut a roof in a 76
> and tried to lay down this yellow,, 2 month's n 4 cans later I am still trying to get a
> paint of this car without havin big yellow paint Luugies all over the damm car!
> It's raining out hear now but I am taking this can back to the hobbie store, I am going to buy a can of panther pink...but i am insisted thet give me  a chrylser yellow for free! <span style='colorurple'> SHIT CAN THE CAN PAINT IF YOUR NOT HAVING ANY LUCK AND WIP OUT THE AIR BRUSH !
> 
> I'm telling you ! Once you swing the trigger in the brush , it will come to you with a quick ness no matter if you feel your ready or not !
> 
> My airbrush changed my whole hobby !
> 
> Find you a local paint shop , or a body shop that you can go and get paint from ! Auto motive paint is a 2 part system and is so easy to spray ! It dries even , fast , you can blend colors together to make your own custom colors , the wrost part is the automotive clear ! It's between $50- $150.00 to get clear but mine is covered in the cheap clear and they rock ! It last a long time , can be polished out !
> 
> I swear to you Vally Queen ! IT WILL BE THE BEST MOVE IN THE HOBBY FOR YOU TO SWING INTO THE AIRBRUSH ! Its not has hard to use as you think ! And if you buy the clear and auto paints and you dont like using it ! I know a few of us will give you your money back on it !
> 
> Only can paint i use is primer , flat black, and my suiede in a can for my interiors and soft tops !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On most of my paint jobs from start to finish is roughly 12-20 hours and your ready to build the kit !
> 
> Spend alittle money , get the airbrush hooked up and you be a happy builder !*


----------



## DavisKuztomz

I bought a airbrush....that didnt work out to hot. I used it once and it was ok tried to use it again and no matter what i did i cudnt get the damn thing to work right. Then one day I left it out and my dog ate it. I guess that was a sign from god that i shouldnt use a airbrush LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 8 2009, 02:54 PM~15913265
> *I bought a airbrush....that didnt work out to hot. I used it once and it was ok tried to use it again and no matter what i did i cudnt get the damn thing to work right. Then one day I left it out and my dog ate it. I guess that was a sign from god that i shouldnt use a airbrush LOL
> *



YOu got to keep them clean ! Yes the need attition after every use but if you keep them clean they will be your best tool in the hobby !


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2009, 12:56 PM~15913285
> *YOu  got to  keep  them  clean !  Yes  the  need  attition  after  every use  but    if you  keep  them  clean    they  will  be  your  best  tool  in the  hobby !
> *


I kept it clean, I used it once and cleaned it afterward. The next time i tryed to use it it jus kept spittin and sputtering paint all over the side of the car. I tryed cleaning it again, I tryed adjusting the air flow and i tryed adjusting paint mixture, no matter what i did it didnt fix it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15913306
> *I kept it clean, I used it once and cleaned it afterward. The next time i tryed to use it it jus kept spittin and sputtering paint all over the side of the car. I tryed cleaning it again, I tryed adjusting the air flow and i tryed adjusting paint mixture, no matter what i did it didnt fix it
> *



SOunds like an pass was clogged causing the air to push back in the bottle ! 

I thin all my color 1:1 ! make it flow like water ! Add coats of color , dont try to cover it in 1 pass ! I swear by it ! once you start on it and figure the in and outs you wont want to paint with out 1 !


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2009, 01:08 PM~15913420
> *SOunds  like an  pass  was  clogged  causing  the  air  to  push  back in  the  bottle  !
> 
> I thin  all  my  color  1:1 !  make  it  flow  like  water  !  Add  coats  of  color  ,  dont try  to  cover  it  in  1  pass !  I  swear  by  it !  once  you  start  on it  and  figure  the  in and  outs    you wont  want to  paint  with  out  1 !
> *


now u got me wantin to dig the gun out and go buy a new bottle for it....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 8 2009, 03:15 PM~15913507
> *now u got me wantin to dig the gun out and go buy a new bottle for it....
> *


I got BIG C hooked on buying 2 once touch up bottles for his air brush ! They run about $1.50 Drill the lid out and make it fit your air brush , then you can go buy a touch up bottle of the color you want and just hook it up to the airbrush ! 

We buy 4 or 5 at a time ! Keep 1 just for thinner, 1 for just clear and for making your paint ready to spray ! Then have a few extra for when you make your custom colors you can save them ! 

C's been doing good with the airbrush so this year for christmas i got my a MINI GUN !


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2009, 01:22 PM~15913565
> *I  got  BIG  C  hooked  on    buying  2 once  touch  up  bottles  for  his  air  brush !  They  run  about  $1.50    Drill  the  lid  out  and  make it  fit your  air brush ,  then  you  can  go  buy  a  touch  up  bottle  of  the  color  you want  and  just  hook it  up  to the    airbrush !
> 
> We  buy  4  or  5  at  a  time !  Keep  1  just  for  thinner, 1  for  just  clear  and  for  making your  paint  ready to  spray !  Then  have  a  few  extra  for  when  you  make  your  custom  colors you  can  save them !
> 
> C's  been  doing  good  with the  airbrush  so  this  year  for  christmas  i  got  my  a    MINI    GUN !
> *


I'm not understandin what ur sayin bout the lids homie, Mind refraising that?


----------



## DavisKuztomz

That was easy, found my airbrush now I jus need to figure out how to use the damn thing


----------



## PINK86REGAL

need help! anyone know what rims and tires are on this expo??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dishes i dunno, spokes are 1302s.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

Is a Silver a good base coat for airbrush paint? I need help!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 9 2009, 12:02 AM~15919121
> *dishes i dunno, spokes are 1302s.
> *








i think the dishes are the fujimi wires and the spokes are from a 1109 or whatever the gold ones are  




ill get some pics for you tomorrow foo  i got 2 done already


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 8 2009, 06:28 PM~15919541
> *Is a Silver a good base coat for airbrush paint? I need help!!!
> *


depends what you are doing.... if its a base for a candy it will be brighter colored than a gold base


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2009, 09:49 PM~15919920
> *depends what you are doing.... if its a base for a candy it will be brighter colored than a gold base
> *


Its FASKOLOR brand paint and the color is called "FASFLOR RAZBERRY"


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2009, 12:41 PM~15913131
> *Hey  Vally  Queen !
> 
> In  my  2 cent's  and  useless  veiw  ,    SHIT  CAN    THE  CAN  PAINT  IF YOUR  NOT  HAVING  ANY LUCK  AND  WIP  OUT THE  AIR  BRUSH !
> 
> I'm  telling  you  !  Once  you  swing the  trigger  in the  brush  ,  it  will  come  to  you  with  a  quick  ness  no  matter  if you  feel  your  ready  or  not !
> 
> My  airbrush  changed  my  whole  hobby !
> 
> Find you  a local  paint  shop ,  or  a  body  shop  that you  can  go  and  get  paint  from  !  Auto  motive  paint  is  a  2  part  system  and  is  so  easy  to  spray !  It  dries  even ,  fast ,  you  can  blend  colors  together  to  make  your  own  custom  colors  ,  the  wrost  part  is  the  automotive  clear !  It's  between  $50- $150.00  to  get    clear  but  mine  is  covered  in  the  cheap  clear  and  they  rock !  It  last  a long  time  ,  can  be  polished  out  !
> 
> I  swear to you  Vally  Queen  !  IT  WILL BE THE  BEST  MOVE  IN THE  HOBBY  FOR YOU  TO  SWING  INTO  THE  AIRBRUSH  !  Its  not  has  hard  to  use  as  you think !    And  if  you  buy  the  clear  and  auto  paints  and you  dont  like  using it  !  I  know  a few  of us  will  give you  your  money  back  on it !
> 
> Only  can  paint  i    use  is  primer ,  flat  black, and  my  suiede in a  can  for  my  interiors  and  soft  tops !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On  most  of  my  paint  jobs    from  start  to  finish  is  roughly  12-20 hours  and  your  ready  to build  the  kit  !
> 
> Spend  alittle  money  ,  get the  airbrush  hooked  up  and  you  be  a  happy  builder  !
> *


12 to 20 hours for one paint? Maxi pad..i dont doubt that you know what your talking about...But all the math? the mixing , the cleaning, I am not a 
(read the instructions) and it will be fine kind of guy! If I dont see someone else do something like 100 times? I wont get it...things dont click up stairs so fast! and 12 hours for one paint...tells me that i am only going to take this hobby so far...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 9 2009, 12:15 AM~15920250
> *12 to 20 hours for one paint? Maxi pad..i dont doubt that you know what your talking about...But all the math? the mixing , the cleaning, I am not a
> (read the instructions) and it will be fine kind of guy! If I dont see someone else do something like 100 times? I wont get it...things dont click up stairs so fast! and 12 hours for one paint...tells me that i am only going to take this hobby so far...
> 
> 
> When i say 12 hours for a paint job i am trying to say that i can paint my bodies, do my patterns, do my foil work, do the gel pens if i am adding them , detail it such as painting on blinkers ,side maker lights, items under the hood that maybe molded in , and clear it , let it cure and then start building it all with in 12 hours if i can get me paint area to temp or the car parked in the sun for the hottest part of the day it can be done in 8 hours !*


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 9 2009, 05:45 AM~15922408
> *Yea ture  that  on the  comment  of  having to  watch  some  one  do  it  a  few times  before  it  is  understood  but  ,  you  lost  me  yet  again  when  you  say "!  and 12 hours for one paint...tells me that i am only going to take this hobby so far...
> When i  say  12 hours  for  a  paint  job  i  am  trying to  say  that  i  can  paint  my  bodies, do  my  patterns, do  my  foil work, do  the  gel pens  if  i am  adding  them , detail it such  as  painting  on  blinkers ,side maker lights, items  under  the  hood  that  maybe  molded in  ,  and  clear  it  ,  let  it  cure  and  then  start  building it  all  with  in  12 hours    if  i  can get  me  paint  area  to  temp  or  the  car  parked in the  sun  for  the  hottest  part  of the  day  it  can  be  done  in  8 hours  !
> *


yea 5 minutes after I logged off, I was talking to 85 barittz on a PM and I was telling him. (yea 12 hours, he's brobably talking about cureing time) :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2009, 11:49 PM~15909021
> *make sure you use white primer....
> *


 I dont like the dark sandable primer that I have now..
( I wanted grey ) but I dont understand why the white primer?
does it just lightin the shade? and even though I did not like the shade of primer that I had used,,the paint was covering it fine, with a good shade! It was the spitting of paint glob's that made it go bad! I wanted to just mist it in repeated steps untill in was covered even...(I paint light) but the globbing comming from the nozzle made the whole spray process just to damm unpredictable. yea even if i dont brake out the air brush...this car might end up in somebody's real paint booth.
It' gonna be yellow or it's going to be target practice....I am getting tired of glasshouse models anyway....the only thing I like about them anymore is the body's....


----------



## [email protected]

need help! anyone know what rims and tires are on this expo??































:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

those are exactly the look i want on the exact truck i want them on u fucker!!
now i just need the truck :uh: looks real good!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2009, 11:44 AM~15923992
> *need help! anyone know what rims and tires are on this expo??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2009, 09:44 AM~15923992
> *need help! anyone know what rims and tires are on this expo??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Pegasus 1296 with their sleeves. i think


----------



## [email protected]

nope :biggrin: fujimi wire wheel (just the front dish) and 1109 centers


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2009, 11:13 AM~15924928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 9 2009, 02:27 PM~15925105
> *:0
> 
> very nice! :biggrin:
> *




x-2


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2009, 11:13 AM~15924928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it had to yellow hah? :angry: thats gonna be a pretty ass 2 tone!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2009, 08:13 PM~15924928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice ...


----------



## regalman806




----------



## Smallz

Looks good bro.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2009, 10:13 AM~15924928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this is sweet


----------



## stilldownivlife

those rims look fkn KILLER dropped :thumbsup: i especially like the ones on the truck :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 10 2009, 01:32 AM~15933171
> *those rims look fkn KILLER dropped :thumbsup: i especially like the ones on the truck :yes:
> *






thanks fellas :biggrin: no time to really build, so i was just kickin around some shit with the little bit of time i had


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

IS IT JUST ME IS ARE THERE A LOT OF NEW DIP SHITS LOGGING ON AND POSTING MORE NEEDLESS TOPICS THIS LAST WEEK ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 05:47 PM~15940734
> *IS  IT  JUST  ME  IS  ARE  THERE  A  LOT  OF  NEW  DIP  SHITS  LOGGING  ON AND  POSTING MORE NEEDLESS  TOPICS  THIS  LAST  WEEK  ?
> *


co signed.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 06:47 PM~15940734
> *IS  IT  JUST  ME  IS  ARE  THERE  A  LOT  OF  NEW  DIP  SHITS  LOGGING  ON AND  POSTING MORE NEEDLESS  TOPICS  THIS  LAST  WEEK  ?
> *


i know where to go without new dipshits :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2009, 05:52 PM~15940789
> *i know where to go without new dipshits  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

you fuckers been in the cabaret


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: i love that place :biggrin:


----------



## DavisKuztomz

I'm sorry if ur talking about me. I kno i posted one topic that wasnt exactly needed but i was asking about LDC. The only other topic i posted is my build thread. So once again if its me your talking about, I truely apologize.

~Jess~


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 10 2009, 07:23 PM~15941107
> *:biggrin: i love that place :biggrin:
> *


where 

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: cabaret nikka


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2009, 04:52 PM~15940789
> *i know where to go without new dipshits  :biggrin:
> *


Yessiry :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 10 2009, 09:29 PM~15941850
> *I'm sorry if ur talking about me. I kno i posted one topic that wasnt exactly needed but i was asking about LDC. The only other topic i posted is my build thread. So once again if its me your talking about, I truely apologize.
> 
> ~Jess~
> *


Naw Jess your topics are on pace ! My comment was all the topics the newbies are starting that are already on the forum ! If they would take the time to look they would see them ! Please don't take what i posted as being aimmed to you !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2009, 08:52 PM~15940789
> *i know where to go without new dipshits  :biggrin:
> *







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 10:12 PM~15942386
> *Naw  Jess  your  topics  are  on  pace !  My  comment  was  all  the  topics  the  newbies  are  starting  that  are  already  on the  forum ! If they  would  take the  time  to  look  they  would  see  them !  Please  don't  take  what  i  posted  as  being  aimmed  to  you !
> *


Dammit Dave, I was gonna start a topic askin to see some lowrider models, I can't seem to find any. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 10 2009, 10:16 PM~15942434
> *Dammit Dave, I was gonna start a topic askin to see some lowrider models, I can't seem to find any.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


I think they have a lowrider section on SCALEAUTO.com !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 10:24 PM~15942564
> *I think  they  have  a  lowrider  section  on  SCALEAUTO.com !
> *


LMAO


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 09:24 PM~15942564
> *I think  they  have  a  lowrider  section  on  SCALEAUTO.com !
> *


hurry ...EVERYONE DO IT


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 10 2009, 08:16 PM~15942434
> *Dammit Dave, I was gonna start a topic askin to see some lowrider models, I can't seem to find any.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


cause noone builds. Just talks.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2009, 08:12 PM~15942386
> *Naw  Jess  your  topics  are  on  pace !  My  comment  was  all  the  topics  the  newbies  are  starting  that  are  already  on the  forum ! If they  would  take the  time  to  look  they  would  see  them !  Please  don't  take  what  i  posted  as  being  aimmed  to  you !
> *


Ok, man. I'm jus the kind of guy that will apologize for my mistakes, and u dont want to make a man mad if your walking thru his yard if u know what I'm saying. So as long as everythings cool I'll keep building and keep posting my builds as i get em.


----------



## darkside customs

Post your builds regardless of what people think


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 10 2009, 09:09 PM~15943106
> *Ok, man. I'm jus the kind of guy that will apologize for my mistakes, and u dont want to make a man mad if your walking thru his yard if u know what I'm saying. So as long as everythings cool I'll keep building and keep posting my builds as i get em.
> *



Keep it up.


----------



## Models IV Life

HAS ANYBODY TALKED TO 1ofaKnd??? ANY UPDATES ON HOW HE'S DOING?


----------



## bigdogg323

WAT UP FRED :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT UP??? DID YOU GET THOSE PARTS??? MAN I SENT THEM ALONG TIME AGO!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 10 2009, 11:08 PM~15945266
> *WHAT UP??? DID YOU GET THOSE PARTS??? MAN I SENT THEM ALONG TIME AGO!!
> *


NOPE NEVER GOTEM BRO U SURE U SENT THEM??????? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 10 2009, 11:50 PM~15945095
> *HAS ANYBODY TALKED TO 1ofaKnd??? ANY UPDATES ON HOW HE'S DOING?
> *


he was on another website just the other day. Said hes doing pretty good.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2009, 11:54 PM~15945583
> *he was on the mcba website just the other day.  Said hes doing pretty good.
> *


What website? :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 11 2009, 01:52 AM~15945769
> *What website? :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 11 2009, 01:52 AM~15945769
> *What website? :scrutinize:
> *


another  :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 03:26 AM~15945844
> *another    :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 11 2009, 04:52 AM~15945769
> *What website? :scrutinize:
> *





oh you know :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 01:26 AM~15945844
> *another    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 10 2009, 11:22 PM~15945390
> *NOPE NEVER GOTEM BRO U SURE U SENT THEM??????? :biggrin:
> *


SIMON!! THAT HAPPENED TO ME WHEN I SENT A M.O. TO LUXMAN ALONG TIME AGO. SENT AND NEVER GOT THERE! NEVER GOT MY RIDE EITHER. SHIT!!!!! WELL SHIT I GOT A FEW OF THEM EXTRA TREES I'LL GET ANOTHER ONE TOGETHER TONIGHT.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 11 2009, 04:16 PM~15951549
> *SIMON!! THAT HAPPENED TO ME WHEN I SENT A M.O. TO LUXMAN ALONG TIME AGO. SENT AND NEVER GOT THERE! NEVER GOT MY RIDE EITHER. SHIT!!!!! WELL SHIT I GOT A FEW OF THEM EXTRA TREES I'LL GET ANOTHER ONE TOGETHER TONIGHT.
> *


that extra 80 cents for delivery confro comes in handy huh?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 11 2009, 04:04 PM~15949869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This might seem like a stupid ? but how do you do screen shots?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 11 2009, 03:16 PM~15951549
> *SIMON!! THAT HAPPENED TO ME WHEN I SENT A M.O. TO LUXMAN ALONG TIME AGO. SENT AND NEVER GOT THERE! NEVER GOT MY RIDE EITHER. SHIT!!!!! WELL SHIT I GOT A FEW OF THEM EXTRA TREES I'LL GET ANOTHER ONE TOGETHER TONIGHT.
> *


  tks fred ill pm my addy again


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 11 2009, 06:43 PM~15951937
> *This might seem like a stupid ? but how do you do screen shots?
> *


Fast easy way is to hit the "Print Screen" button on the keyboard and then open paint and paste (Ctrl V) then save it


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 11 2009, 07:55 PM~15952670
> *Fast easy way is to hit the "Print Screen" button on the keyboard and then open paint and paste (Ctrl V) then save it
> *


Thanks Nate.


----------



## bigdogg323

check this pic out its funny as hell :cheesy: 














cant believe shit like that happens in this country :angry:but it was funny fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

I just have to share this,,since most cars i mess with are 1/25 scale!
If i get a model to jump 4 inch's? that means that bitch is doing 100 inch's  
but if my 1/1 scale is only doing 30 inch's ? that means if I put it on the table
It would only be doing a little over an inch!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 12 2009, 09:39 AM~15956708
> *check this pic out its funny as hell :cheesy:
> cant believe shit like that happens in this country  :angry:but it was funny fuck  :biggrin:
> *


What pic? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

MORNING TWEEKN LOWERS :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 12 2009, 08:12 AM~15957921
> *MORNING TWEEKN LOWERS :biggrin:
> *


 U R so BURNT! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 12 2009, 04:36 AM~15956972
> *I just have to share this,,since most cars i mess with are 1/25 scale!
> If i get a model to jump 4 inch's? that means that bitch is doing 100 inch's
> but if my 1/1 scale is only doing 30 inch's ? that means if I put it on the table
> It would only be doing a little over an inch!
> *





chippin like a mawhfawker lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2009, 08:42 PM~15963176
> *chippin like a mawhfawker lol :biggrin:
> *


 really chippin.... :0


----------



## DEUCES76

willin to trade johan ambulnce and johan eldorado for 2 lowrider caddy kits


----------



## mademan

:0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 13 2009, 10:57 PM~15972298
> *willin to trade johan ambulnce and johan eldorado for 2 lowrider caddy kits
> *


 :0 Is the Caddy a 64 vert?????


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 13 2009, 08:07 PM~15972421
> *:0  Is the Caddy a 64 vert?????
> *


nope el dorado :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2009, 12:11 AM~15973193
> *nope el dorado :biggrin:
> *


Shit, was thinkin Deville, not Eldo. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 13 2009, 09:13 PM~15973224
> *Shit, was thinkin Deville, not Eldo.  :biggrin:
> *


did they make a dville???? :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 13 2009, 11:18 PM~15973284
> *did they make a dville???? :0
> *


yes , 64 deville convertible and hardtop  also63, 65 ,66, 67, 68, and 70 , as well as 77 and 79


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 13 2009, 09:24 PM~15973404
> *yes , 64 deville convertible and hardtop   also63,  65 ,66, 67, 68, and 70 , as well as 77 and 79
> *


damn thats alot dvilles :biggrin:


----------



## DavisKuztomz

I need someones help. This has nothing to do with model cars. I jus know there are some people on here who know a good idea when the hear one and I need some help with some jewelry for my girl on Christmas. I have an idea but I dont know if its good enough. This is our first year together and I REALLY NEED HELP!!! Please IM me if u think you may be able to help in some way. Thanks in advance 
~Jess~


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Dec 13 2009, 08:57 PM~15972298-->
> 
> 
> 
> willin to trade johan ambulnce and johan eldorado for 2 lowrider caddy kits
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pm me on the eldog...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Dec 13 2009, 10:24 PM~15973404
> *yes , 64 deville convertible and hardtop   also63,  65 ,66, 67, 68, and 70 , as well as 77 and 79
> *


you forgot the 78 .... Different grille and bumper
stamps


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 14 2009, 01:17 AM~15973999
> *I need someones help. This has nothing to do with model cars. I jus know there are some people on here who know a good idea when the hear one and I need some help with some jewelry for my girl on Christmas. I have an idea but I dont know if its good enough. This is our first year together and I REALLY NEED HELP!!! Please IM me if u think you may be able to help in some way. Thanks in advance
> ~Jess~
> *


hey jess 
diamond earrings would be good. no cubic shit the real mccoy !!! you could do just a single diamond in each.
or a locket with chain with a pic of you or you and her together in it .
or maybe a ring with each of your birthstones on it.
just some ideas


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

shiiiiieet bro, me n my girl been goin on for about a year now too, but i cant get that kinda stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Shit, yesterday we had -2'C, today we have -11'C and tomorrow they say it will be -20'C :0 . Gotta bring some extra firewood. 

And I have bad news, I hurt my neck really bad yesterday, cant turn my head left and many other directions, so there is another reason why i must keep away from model cars for a long time :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 14 2009, 06:49 AM~15975288
> *Shit, yesterday we had -2'C, today we have -11'C and tomorrow they say it will be -20'C :0 . Gotta bring some extra firewood.
> 
> And I have bad news, I hurt my neck really bad yesterday, cant turn my head left and many other directions, so there is another reason why i must keep away from model cars for a long time :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Wood heat eh?


----------



## EVIL C

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Siim123

One of my homies is doing something like this right now :0  
I think its coo, if all the wagons look like that i would like them 
And btw its page 640, so it fits with 64 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

hey mini did u get the stuff i sent ya


----------



## BODINE

gettin a little more kits


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you dont have any more cadillacs?


----------



## BODINE

think just 1 im keeping


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how about any 61s? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2009, 06:20 PM~15980342
> *how about any 61s? :biggrin:
> *


all out :biggrin: 

lol now ive only got 7 left after a trade


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2009, 06:20 PM~15980342
> *how about any 61s? :biggrin:
> *


hey bro did you ever get that money?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 14 2009, 06:21 PM~15980358
> *all out  :biggrin:
> 
> lol  now ive only got 7 left after a trade
> *


damn!how many did you start with?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2009, 06:23 PM~15980382
> *damn!how many did you start with?
> *


got case of 12 off ebay


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats your asking price on one?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 14 2009, 07:24 PM~15980387
> *got case of 12 off ebay
> *


The same guy has another case of 11 right now bid was around $10 cause it didn't sell for 50 like yours did


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2009, 06:31 PM~15980470
> *whats your asking price on one?
> *


$1000.00




pm me on a trade ill do after xmas


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

but what sucks is that the new ones on ebay are the original releases that GM made them redo


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2009, 06:56 PM~15980716
> *but what sucks is that the new ones on ebay are the original releases that GM made them redo
> *


prob what i got


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do you remember what the incorrection was?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2009, 06:59 PM~15980743
> *do you remember what the incorrection was?
> *


no ... i just figured ...was a good deal and got em didnt care lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hahaha


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

seeing what you guys do wit these make mine look like shit


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2009, 06:59 PM~15980743
> *do you remember what the incorrection was?
> *


if i remember right it was the curvature of the a pillars


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 14 2009, 03:46 PM~15977882
> *:cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SCORE COREY!!!! HOW MUCH YOU PAY FOR IT ALL!?? I WANNA GET AN AIRBRUSH SOON!!!


----------



## 81cutty

expedition model for sale, body work needs to be finished lost interest in it what u see is what u get make offer


----------



## 81cutty

rims for sale spinners make offer on set or all 3 sets













lowrider bike make offer


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal




----------



## Guest

Nice looking builds.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

thanks. i gotz more floating around


----------



## BODINE

post up


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i call it The Astrolaid. not finished yet still working on the front end and what im gonna do for a interior


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Dec 14 2009, 10:06 PM~15981441
> *i call it The Astrolaid.  not finished yet still working on the front end and what im gonna do for a interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

my fully shaved Monte


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

Silverado, Body dropped on a non modified chassis/suspention. molded acura integra rear bumper, front roll pan from a 69 camaro, Barracuda Grill/lights, molded cowl hood, dodge sidewinder seats, and some daytons


----------



## [email protected]

start your own thread homie


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

eehh im done for now, the rest are street rods


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Dec 14 2009, 07:31 PM~15981722
> *eehh im done for now, the rest are street rods
> *


there's rod builds in here too bro, start a thread and post em all up in one spot! im sure we would all like 2 see! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 14 2009, 05:13 PM~15980270
> *gettin a little more kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a 51 chevy kit?


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 14 2009, 08:37 PM~15981783
> *there's rod builds in here too bro, start a thread and post em all up in one spot! im sure we would all like 2 see!  :biggrin:
> *


we'll see i gotta get shots of some of my recent built ones on the comp.


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2009, 09:01 PM~15982107
> *how much for a 51 chevy kit?
> *


gotta keep that


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2009, 06:11 PM~15980861
> *rims for sale spinners  make offer on set or all 3 sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider bike make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do u happen to have 2 extra front (spinners) from the last set of rims?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2009, 08:11 PM~15980861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't like spinners, but that top set is nice.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2009, 08:44 PM~15982675
> *do u happen to have 2 extra front (spinners) from the last set of rims?
> *




no i dont


----------



## jrobles

nice work


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2009, 06:11 PM~15980861
> *rims for sale spinners  make offer on set or all 3 sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider bike make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did these rims come off of?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 15 2009, 01:45 AM~15984225
> *what did these rims come off of?
> *


Dub city die casts.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Dec 14 2009, 07:11 PM~15981495
> *Silverado, Body dropped on a non modified chassis/suspention. molded acura integra rear bumper, front roll pan from a 69 camaro, Barracuda Grill/lights, molded cowl hood, dodge sidewinder seats, and some daytons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


take lot's of pictures,,progress and completion...this shit is nice..start a thread!
I want to see the street rods,,


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2009, 11:49 PM~15984278
> *take lot's of pictures,,progress and completion...this shit is nice..start a thread!
> I want to see the street rods,,
> *



will do


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 14 2009, 08:07 PM~15980823
> *NICE SCORE COREY!!!!  HOW MUCH YOU PAY FOR IT ALL!??  I WANNA GET AN AIRBRUSH SOON!!!
> *




Thanks frank i got from tcpglobal.com and it was about $225 shipped


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 15 2009, 09:43 AM~15986359
> *Thanks frank i got from tcpglobal.com and it was about $225 shipped
> *


They have some decent prices on the HOK paint. I might have to order some and start using the airbrush i got last year.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 15 2009, 09:34 AM~15986839
> *They have some decent prices on the HOK paint. I might have to order some and start using the airbrush i got last year.
> *


their prices on HOK are pretty good. and they ship to canada which is good. but for Pure unreduced HOK check out coastairbrush.com


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yo mcloven, i got a box today you might like!!!




















sorry to disappoint you , but there was no porn in the box, just parts for the caddy...














but damned if my luck makes it where nothing fits....


----------



## mademan

I bought some tickets for a draw a few weeks back, with proceeds going to a local man who was diagnossed with cancer. I got a call today to claim my prize ( which was wicked cause I never win anything... ever)

heres what I won!


a home-made christmas dinner!


----------



## BODINE




----------



## mcloven




----------



## mademan

anyone interested in an AVS 9 switch box w/ lock? its brand new without the box. Never installed. Suicidedoors.com lists it @ 129.99 plus shipping, I will let it go for 90.00 SHIPPED


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 15 2009, 02:29 PM~15990544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where at?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 15 2009, 09:25 PM~15992186
> *anyone interested in an AVS 9 switch box w/ lock? its brand new without the box. Never installed.  Suicidedoors.com lists it @ 129.99 plus shipping, I will let it go for 90.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would be but not for a couple more months.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 15 2009, 05:29 PM~15990544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats the good shit ! I buy it a case at a time !


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 15 2009, 11:52 PM~15995651
> *Thats  the  good  shit !    I  buy  it  a  case  at  a time  !
> *


can you use any kind of paint over that?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

not model related but..... it felt like christmas 2day!
my skirts and some of the last set of trims i needed for my 1:1, 63 impala just got here :biggrin: 
sooner or later, it'll come out!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 16 2009, 11:18 AM~15997596
> *can you use any kind of paint over that?
> *



SO far yes ! All your projects i have are covered in it ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2009, 04:47 PM~15999799
> *not model related but..... it felt like christmas 2day!
> my skirts and some of the last set of trims i needed for my 1:1,  63 impala just got here :biggrin:
> sooner or later, it'll come out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0


----------



## tunzafun

Has nothin to do with models wutsoever, but i was just seein if anybody would be interested in an amp i have. i really have no use for it since i cant put a system in my truck :angry: heres a few pics of it. I have it for sale on craigslist. heres the link

http://louisville.craigslist.org/ele/1482772873.html


----------



## mademan

anyone interested in a 69 Nova pro-street setup?

5" monster Cowl, and tubbed chassis with rear, etc. and a fuel cell ( not pictured)

20.00 shipped ( remember shipping will be about 6.00 from canada, so thats 14.00 for the resins ( hood was 6.00, and the chasis by itself goes for around 15.00 + shipping)


----------



## [email protected]

http://cgi.ebay.com/1956-Chevy-Bel-Air-Mil...n%3D5%26ps%3D63






:0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 16 2009, 09:39 PM~16004616
> *anyone interested in a 69 Nova pro-street setup?
> 
> 5" monster Cowl, and tubbed chassis with rear, etc. and a fuel cell ( not pictured)
> 
> 20.00 shipped ( remember shipping will be about 6.00 from canada, so thats 14.00 for the resins ( hood was 6.00, and the chasis by itself goes for around 15.00 + shipping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

i want one of these! but xmas and my kids bday are here!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 16 2009, 10:39 PM~16004616
> *anyone interested in a 69 Nova pro-street setup?
> 
> 5" monster Cowl, and tubbed chassis with rear, etc. and a fuel cell ( not pictured)
> 
> 20.00 shipped ( remember shipping will be about 6.00 from canada, so thats 14.00 for the resins ( hood was 6.00, and the chasis by itself goes for around 15.00 + shipping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike send it to linc and ill pay for it.. You have paypal working yet? or want me to just send back a 20 with your order.. Let me know..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2009, 10:04 AM~16008539
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1956-Chevy-Bel-Air-Mil...n%3D5%26ps%3D63
> :0  I seen that shit..iT'S A CLEAN CURBSIDE..who did it?
> *


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 17 2009, 11:08 AM~16008577
> *Mike send it to linc and ill pay for it.. You have paypal working yet? or want me to just send back a 20 with your order.. Let me know..
> *


Linc PM me your adress,
Rick my addy is speedbird_tbird at hotmail.com , its finally working again

ill get to the post office after work as soon as I get the adress to send to.

also Rick I picked up another MO for my second order, Ill send that out tonight too.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2009, 12:04 PM~16008539
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1956-Chevy-Bel-Air-Mil...n%3D5%26ps%3D63
> :0
> *


Zed, over on the MCM forum built that. Here's the in progress thread.

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...c=25230&hl=lisa


----------



## regalistic

----------R.I.P. Slim 15 ------------


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

who?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 17 2009, 02:46 PM~16011357
> *----------R.I.P.  Slim 15 ------------
> *



quien :uh: :uh: :uh:  :dunno:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 17 2009, 05:48 PM~16011367
> *who?
> *


chris henry bengals wide reciever


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 17 2009, 06:03 PM~16011479
> *chris henry  bengals wide reciever
> *




what happened? last i heard he had a compound fracture on his left forare or some shit?!?!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 17 2009, 05:03 PM~16011479
> *chris henry  bengals wide reciever
> *


I just NOW seen that on the news. :angel:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2009, 05:07 PM~16011500
> *what happened? last i heard he had a compound fracture on his left forare or some shit?!?!
> *


Him and his fiance got into a fight and as she was trying to drive away he jumped in the back of the truck and then fell out. He died due to injuries from that.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2009, 06:07 PM~16011500
> *what happened? last i heard he had a compound fracture on his left forare or some shit?!?!
> *


yup what he said.... dead at age 26. the boy had incredable talent and was finally starting to straiten his life out and then this.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 17 2009, 03:03 PM~16011479
> *chris henry  bengals wide reciever
> *


I worked with his dad, ORLANDO. Awhile back. When I was working for FRITOLAY in hawaii. His dad was working in the receiving dept. And flew to our warehouse once in awhile to help me out in our receiving warehouse here on KAUAI. Orlando, was a kool cat. And he was very PROUD of his SON "CHRIS". Regardless of all the trouble he would be getting in to. He all ways talked highly of him. He even got me a signed jersey. Even though I was a CHICAGO fan. He just got it for me anyways. And I cherished it. It was a nice of him to do that for me.

R.I.P. CHRIS HENRY. :angel:


----------



## lb808

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 17 2009, 05:03 PM~16011479
> *chris henry  bengals wide reciever
> *



I DONT WATCH FOOTBALL, AND I HAVE NO IDEA WHO HE IS, BUT REGARDLESS AT 26 THAT SUCKS!! 

:angel: :angel: :angel: RIP!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 15 2009, 07:25 PM~15992186
> *anyone interested in an AVS 9 switch box w/ lock? its brand new without the box. Never installed.  Suicidedoors.com lists it @ 129.99 plus shipping, I will let it go for 90.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LAST CHANCE 70.00 shipped


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2009, 05:46 PM~16012616
> *LAST CHANCE 70.00 shipped
> *


damn thats dirt cheap.. you post this over in the reg classifieds to? Amazed someone hasnt snatched it up..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 17 2009, 05:54 PM~16012683
> *damn thats dirt cheap.. you post this over in the reg classifieds to? Amazed someone hasnt snatched it up..
> *


yeah I started at 90 and keep lowering it... lol Im really surprised that no -one has. I keep getting people that are like.... oh too bad its not blue ( PAINT IT)

I decided that I would just stick with my regular oldskool switchbox, so this one is not needed.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2009, 07:59 PM~16012737
> *yeah I started at 90 and keep lowering it... lol  Im really surprised that no -one has.  I keep getting people that are like.... oh too bad its not blue ( PAINT IT)
> 
> I decided that I would just stick with my regular oldskool switchbox, so this one is not needed.
> *


If i had the cash right now i would take it off your hands.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 17 2009, 10:46 PM~16015931
> *If i had the cash right now i would take it off your hands.
> *


ill do cash and trade :biggrin: just gotta pay for a fuel pump for my corsica (a.k.a Corsillac) winter beater.
35.00 and a couple models?


----------



## BiggC

Any one know what happened to 85 biarittz????

All his posts say this.

*85 biarittz 

Unregistered*


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 17 2009, 10:08 AM~16008577
> *Mike send it to linc and ill pay for it.. You have paypal working yet? or want me to just send back a 20 with your order.. Let me know..
> *



:0 thankyou both! :biggrin:


----------



## DavisKuztomz

Can anyone answer a question for me? It has nothing to do with models but it does have to do with cars and women. Yall think u can help?


----------



## DavisKuztomz

BTW it is a relationship question, about my cousin and his girl.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 17 2009, 10:13 PM~16016791
> *Can anyone  answer a question for me? It has nothing to do with models but it does have to do with cars and women. Yall think u can help?
> *


What is this??????
Dear Abby????
























J/K bro.
cars and women dont really mix.


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 17 2009, 11:19 PM~16016825
> *What is this??????
> Dear Abby????
> J/K bro.
> cars and women dont really mix.
> *


yea, which one of yall is Abby? LOL. I mean its jus a really fucked up situation to put it out there. Its a long story bout y it matters I jus wud like to know what yall would do in this situation...?


----------



## darkside customs

As much as I really dont wanna whore up this topic, this I gotta hear.
Whats the situation??


----------



## Linc

if you fucked it up, live with your choice and move on, if she fucked it up, 

2 hots and a cot! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2009, 10:26 PM~16016903
> *if you fucked it up,  live with your choice and move on, if she fucked it up,
> 
> 2 hots and a cot!  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DavisKuztomz

See, my cousin HAD a friend named Chad. They were friends for 15 years. Chad resently died in a car accident (4 days ago) He was drinving his 94 Mustang GT and hit a patch of ice (rained and the rain froze) but anyway he rolls his car and he was thrown from the car and he died. Well....now my cousin is still really upset and very unsure of Mustangs at the moment. His girl has almost the same car only hers is a basic 94 Mustang. He asked her not to drive it until he had the chance to look over the car and make sure its safe (he has built Mustangs and is very good with cars) but she says she is driving it to school tomorrow. She lives in a diff state untill Jan. 25 so he has not had his chance to look at the car and he is very upset and asked her not to drive it yet she is driving it anyway. What do you think he should do at this point?


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2009, 11:26 PM~16016903
> *if you fucked it up,  live with your choice and move on, if she fucked it up,
> 
> 2 hots and a cot!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL no not me. I have learned to keep it smooth sailin wit my girl, and NEVER LET HER LEAVE MAD!!! haha


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 17 2009, 11:33 PM~16016959
> *See, my cousin HAD a friend named Chad. They were friends for 15 years. Chad resently died in a car accident (4 days ago) He was drinving his 94 Mustang GT and hit a patch of ice (rained and the rain froze) but anyway he rolls his car and he was thrown from the car and he died. Well....now my cousin is still really upset and very unsure of Mustangs at the moment. His girl has almost the same car only hers is a basic 94 Mustang. He asked her not to drive it until he had the chance to look over the car and make sure its safe (he has built Mustangs and is very good with cars) but she says she is driving it to school tomorrow. She lives in a diff state untill Jan. 25 so he has not had his chance to look at the car and he is very upset and asked her not to drive it yet she is driving it anyway. What do you think he should do at this point?
> *



first and for most, sorry for your loss!!!


second, mustangs suck anyway! if she wants to drive it, let her! just tell her to take it easy! if hes that concerned, he would drop everything to ensure shes safe first!


----------



## darkside customs

Has nothing to do with the car. 
It has to do with the person who was driving and road conditions


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2009, 11:38 PM~16017003
> *first and for most, sorry for your loss!!!
> second, mustangs suck anyway! if she wants to drive it, let her! just tell her to take it easy! if hes that concerned, he would drop everything to ensure shes safe first!
> *


I knew this would come up...Hes on parol, cant leave the state thats y he was unable to go with her. Thats why I am askin you guys what to do. He wants to pack up and leave right now to go check out that car but I dont want him gettin locked up again


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 17 2009, 11:40 PM~16017020
> *Has nothing to do with the car.
> It has to do with the person who was driving and road conditions
> *



:uh: mustangs do suck! you have to admit that!


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2009, 11:41 PM~16017036
> *:uh:  mustangs do suck!  you have to admit that!
> *


I have known Mustangs to be very faulty and mess up for no reason...


----------



## DavisKuztomz

Everyone is just really concerned that he is gonna up and leave and get in trouble again...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 17 2009, 11:41 PM~16017035
> *I knew this would come up...Hes on parol, cant leave the state thats y he was unable to go with her. Thats why I am askin you guys what to do. He wants to pack up and leave right now to go check out that car but I dont want him gettin locked up again
> *



if hes that concerned, send someone who knows what they are talking about to look over the car and fix what needs to be fixed to ensure her safety, and make sure you send someone that will keep their dick in their pants! 




unless we see the pics!  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2009, 10:41 PM~16017036
> *:uh:  mustangs do suck!  you have to admit that!
> *


I was being nice. It was a Ford, what do you expect. :biggrin:


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2009, 11:44 PM~16017061
> *if hes that concerned, send someone who knows what they are talking about to look over the car and fix what needs to be fixed to ensure her safety, and make sure you send someone that will keep their dick in their pants!
> unless we see the pics!   :biggrin:
> *


I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT!!! We aint got to worry about the "dick in the pants thing" everybody we know know he would kill for that girl and they are all pretty much scared of him to a certain extent LOL. I think I will go look at the car for him, I have worked on cars with him and know my way around a car pretty well.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 17 2009, 11:49 PM~16017091
> *I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT!!! We aint got to worry about the "dick in the pants thing" everybody we know know he would kill for that girl and they are all pretty much scared of him to a certain extent LOL. I think I will go look at the car for him, I have worked on cars with him and know my way around a car pretty well.
> *



when your done with "the car" 




PM THE PICS!! :biggrin:



trust me, i wont tell anyone!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2009, 10:50 PM~16017096
> *when your done with "the car"
> PM THE PICS!! :biggrin:
> trust me, i wont tell anyone!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DavisKuztomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2009, 11:50 PM~16017096
> *when your done with "the car"
> PM THE PICS!! :biggrin:
> trust me, i wont tell anyone!
> *


LOL it aint gonna b nothing like that. Hes a muscled up dude and he loves this girl. I could never do that to him, although I can get pix of the car if you really want em


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 18 2009, 12:44 AM~16016543
> *Any one know what happened to 85 biarittz????
> 
> All his posts say this.
> 
> 85 biarittz
> 
> Unregistered
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Shit it even took him off my pm buddy list ! I was going to give him a call and see whats up but his number was in the pm i had saved ! So now i don't have it ! :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 10:55 AM~16019502
> *Shit  it  even  took  him  off  my  pm  buddy  list  !  I  was  going  to  give  him  a  call  and  see  whats  up  but  his  number  was  in    the  pm  i  had  saved  !  So  now  i  don't  have  it !  :angry:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 12:55 PM~16019502
> *Shit  it  even  took  him  off  my  pm  buddy  list  !  I  was  going  to  give  him  a  call  and  see  whats  up  but  his  number  was  in    the  pm  i  had  saved  !  So  now  i  don't  have  it !  :angry:
> *





did you get a chance to talk to him yet?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I talked to him today ! Hes fine just tied up with personal movements in life right now ! He needs to put all effort in to that at this time ! He also fells like he needs to get this stuff under control so he can get back to building so he pulled his only accounts cause he won't be on here much with whats going on personaly with him right now ! 

He's a great dude to know and to tallk with even not model related and i wish him well as he does his own thing right now ! 

85 The brother you made here on LIL will keep this place together while your away ! :h5:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 18 2009, 02:25 AM~16016885
> *yea, which one of yall is Abby? LOL. I mean its jus a really fucked up situation to put it out there. Its a long story bout y it matters I jus wud like to know what yall would do in this situation...?
> *



MINI :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

chat TIME


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2009, 06:28 AM~16025454
> *I talked  to him  today !  Hes  fine  just  tied  up  with  personal  movements  in  life  right  now  !  He  needs    to  put  all  effort  in  to  that  at  this  time  !  He also  fells  like  he  needs  to get  this  stuff  under  control  so  he  can get  back  to  building  so  he  pulled  his  only  accounts    cause  he  won't  be  on  here  much  with  whats  going  on  personaly  with  him  right  now  !
> 
> He's  a great  dude  to  know  and to  tallk  with  even  not  model related  and  i  wish  him  well  as  he  does  his  own  thing  right  now  !
> 
> 85  The  brother    you  made  here  on  LIL  will  keep  this  place together  while  your  away !  :h5:
> *


Tell him I wish him good luck with getting things in control and Merry Christmans!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 19 2009, 05:19 AM~16027377
> *Tell him I wish him good luck with getting things in control and Merry Christmans!!
> *


X2. Tell him have a GREAT Holiday and we aren't goin anywhere, we'll be here when he makes his return. Hope all goes well with him.


----------



## Ohio Chad

Mini?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 19 2009, 09:42 PM~16032845
> *Mini?
> *


85 biarittz


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 19 2009, 10:06 PM~16033116
> *85 biarittz
> *


Oh good, I woulda really missed Mini... :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 20 2009, 11:44 AM~16036941
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

post up your limos :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

SCHOOL MUST BE OUT OR NO WORK!
IT'S BUSY IN HERE TODAY! :biggrin: 

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: kbarrera, Linc, relaxednoma, CustomFreak, tbone11, grimreaper69, southside groovin, phatras, CNDYBLU66SS, LowandBeyond


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

schools out here till jan 4th.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nothin else to do. No work for me and theres snow on the ground.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2009, 12:22 PM~16046320
> *SCHOOL MUST BE OUT OR NO WORK!
> IT'S BUSY IN HERE TODAY! :biggrin:
> 
> 14 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: kbarrera, Linc, relaxednoma, CustomFreak, tbone11, grimreaper69, southside groovin, phatras, CNDYBLU66SS, LowandBeyond
> *


No snow, no work. Had very little snow to clear away this morning, but not much. I'm glad there's no snow, but I need work dammit, we need to get a few feet. LOL


----------



## urjustamemory

Found out that the local GM dealer is going out of business. They have been in business for almost 30 years. Beginning of this year they had probably no less than 80 vehicles on their property. Now 10.


----------



## tunzafun

came across this a minute ago. dunno if it really looks right but is definitely unique no doubt :0 

http://www.mautofied.com/2003-GMC---sonoma...ting/100236370/


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 21 2009, 07:27 PM~16051819
> *came across this a minute ago. dunno if it really looks right but is definitely unique no doubt  :0
> 
> http://www.mautofied.com/2003-GMC---sonoma...ting/100236370/
> *


ehhh, if he brought it down $1000 or took that ridiculous fucking front bumper off and get something more *caddyish*, then possibly doable...looks good otherwise.
yet anotehr minitrucker tryin to throw a new car design on a truck and getting a bad repercussion from it. Some ideas need to be left as ideas and merely that!


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2009, 09:02 PM~16052668
> *ehhh, if he brought it down $1000 or took that ridiculous fucking front bumper off and get something more *caddyish*, then possibly doable...looks good otherwise.
> yet anotehr minitrucker tryin to throw a new car design on a truck and getting a bad repercussion from it.  Some ideas need to be left as ideas and merely that!
> *


ask me, that front bumper is the fawken ugliest thing on that truck cause it dont flow with the rest of the body.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THANKS MADE IT LANDED SAFELY ! VERY USEABLE ! IT WILL BE CUT UP BY THE END OF THE DAY !










AND THANKS FOR THE VOUGE'S !












I FLIP THE 5:20 AROUND AND USED THEM TO DO THE LOOK


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Can't wait for mine to arrive.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 10:12 AM~16067977
> *THANKS  MADE  IT  LANDED  SAFELY  !  VERY  USEABLE  !  IT  WILL  BE  CUT  UP  BY  THE  END  OF THE  DAY  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND  THANKS  FOR THE  VOUGE'S !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  FLIP  THE  5:20  AROUND  AND  USED  THEM  TO  DO  THE  LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn mini those look good on there :cheesy:


----------



## Kidblack

anybody kno where i could find a 62 impala


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 23 2009, 12:14 PM~16068576
> *anybody kno where i could find a 62 impala
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kidblack

im looking for a 62 hard top down where im from its hard to find good stuff


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Find a promo hardtop , or do what I do and use the 62 vert and cut the top off of a 63-64 impala and graft it on , or option 3 is wait for revell to put thier hardtop on the market , but they have a history of bullshitting


----------



## Kidblack

yeah all i find down here are the bubbletops or rag


----------



## lb808

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/kau/fuo/1522632439.html


Saw, this add today. On craiglist. I called and it was still available. So me and my 4 yo daughter jumped in to my "TACO". And picked it up. Pics comming, as soon as I can find my DIGI cam. Fucking thing is in great condition. Been wanting one for awhile. But the price was not right.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 12:12 PM~16067977
> *THANKS  MADE  IT  LANDED  SAFELY  !  VERY  USEABLE  !  IT  WILL  BE  CUT  UP  BY  THE  END  OF THE  DAY  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND  THANKS  FOR THE  VOUGE'S !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  FLIP  THE  5:20  AROUND  AND  USED  THEM  TO  DO  THE  LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad it arrived safely! helluvallot faster than then last box i sent.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 23 2009, 08:19 PM~16073105
> *http://honolulu.craigslist.org/kau/fuo/1522632439.html
> Saw, this add today. On craiglist. I called and it was still available. So me and my 4 yo daughter jumped in to my "TACO". And picked it up. Pics comming, as soon as I can find my DIGI cam. Fucking thing is in great condition. Been wanting one for awhile. But the price was not right.
> *


So, it wasn't free?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 23 2009, 10:48 PM~16073398
> *So, it wasn't free?
> *


I think he meant it was too good to be true.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 23 2009, 08:48 PM~16073398
> *So, it wasn't free?
> *


Yup, it was free. The last one I checked out was for $300. I offered $250. But they didn't budge. LOL


----------



## GRodriguez

*GUAM*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was out lookn for a christmas tree last weekend, and saw 3 classics... a 69 charger, 69 LeMans and a 57 chevy wagon... which would you all pick for a first car?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 12:52 PM~16077440
> *i was out lookn for a christmas tree last weekend, and saw 3 classics... a 69 charger, 69 LeMans and a 57 chevy wagon... which would you all pick for a first car?
> *





was the 57 a nomad? or a four door wagon?



either way, i would roll with the 57, but thats one of my dream cars so go figure lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

four door wagon lol if it was a nomad id get it right off the bat :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 11:52 AM~16077440
> *i was out lookn for a christmas tree last weekend, and saw 3 classics... a 69 charger, 69 LeMans and a 57 chevy wagon... which would you all pick for a first car?
> *


I'd actually go for the LeMans.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 24 2009, 03:13 AM~16075980
> *GUAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SHOWOFF  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 24 2009, 11:14 AM~16077680
> *I'd actually go for the LeMans.
> *


thats what im thinkin! and makin a gto outta it :biggrin: but anyway if i did get it id make it like my orange GTO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 12:16 PM~16077706
> *thats what im thinkin! and makin a gto outta it :biggrin: but anyway if i did get it id make it like my orange GTO
> *


You need to get on craigs list ! I saw a 66 impala here in INDEPENDENCE ! $2500.00 needs a motor but the car is complete !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1516099267.html

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1482942875.html

go for your dream car ! 

Your young enough that if you built it up a little at a time before you have the bill of real life these could be a nice project for you to grow up with !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Donnies got a 66 that runs for 900 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Maybad i was wrong on the price ! its only $1500.00

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1517740675.html


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 12:24 PM~16077793
> *Donnies got a 66 that runs for 900 :biggrin:
> *


I CALL BULLSHIT ! If he has 1 that runs and drive for $900 i go buy it next week and set it up for paint and use it to get my 69 !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 11:28 AM~16077857
> *I CALL  BULLSHIT  !    If  he  has  1  that  runs  and  drive  for  $900  i  go  buy  it    next  week  and  set  it  up    for  paint  and  use  it to get  my  69  !
> *


well if i recall corectly it runs. haha


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 12:16 PM~16077706
> *thats what im thinkin! and makin a gto outta it :biggrin: but anyway if i did get it id make it like my orange GTO
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## grimreaper69

Paint looks good Hearse. would look good on my Trep (when I FINALLY get a new engine in it).


----------



## lb808

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/1512007327.html


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 11:27 AM~16077838
> *Maybad  i  was  wrong  on the  price !  its  only  $1500.00
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1517740675.html
> *


theres a tan 66 at a salvage yard here straighter than that for the same price WITH motor!


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 23 2009, 08:19 PM~16073105
> *http://honolulu.craigslist.org/kau/fuo/1522632439.html
> Saw, this add today. On craiglist. I called and it was still available. So me and my 4 yo daughter jumped in to my "TACO". And picked it up. Pics comming, as soon as I can find my DIGI cam. Fucking thing is in great condition. Been wanting one for awhile. But the price was not right.
> *



Here's the pic of the display case I got for "FREEEEEEEEE". Can't wait to fill it up.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 24 2009, 01:29 PM~16078571
> *Here's the pic of the display case I got for "FREEEEEEEEE". Can't wait to fill it up.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


Nice score. Wish I could find one like that for free.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 24 2009, 11:29 AM~16078571
> *Here's the pic of the display case I got for "FREEEEEEEEE". Can't wait to fill it up.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

wanted some one to make me a tow dolly like a u haul one


----------



## grimreaper69

It should be pretty easy to make Carl. Just get yourself some reference pics.


----------



## mcloven

ok


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know the song
''achey breaky heart'' by that fool billy ray cirus :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2009, 05:52 PM~16080378
> *does anybody know the song
> ''achey breaky heart'' by that fool billy ray cirus  :biggrin:
> *


WTF man. This aint the place for that type of shit. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 24 2009, 02:01 PM~16080473
> *WTF man. This aint the place for that type of shit.  :biggrin:
> *


i know that but made u look huh :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

what kit is used as a donor for the 68 caprice? :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 24 2009, 07:58 PM~16081912
> *what kit is used as a donor for the 68 caprice? :cheesy:
> *


Beto's 68 or the R&R ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

betos, i didnt know r&r made one....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 24 2009, 04:58 PM~16081912
> *what kit is used as a donor for the 68 caprice? :cheesy:
> *


67 IMPALA REV IT DONT WHICH ONE IT IS BETOS OR R&R ITLL FIT


----------



## Kidblack

anybody got a 72 chevy pick up a stepside not fleetside


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 24 2009, 07:09 PM~16082369
> *anybody got a 72 chevy pick up  a stepside not fleetside
> *


old and rare....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2009, 01:52 PM~16080378
> *does anybody know the song
> ''achey breaky heart'' by that fool billy ray cirus  :biggrin:
> *


Oh hell no. Are you slippin bro??
I know that there is a spanish version of that song. lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

some interesting CRAP form fleabay...

Item number:	260526881825

Item number:	260526890040

Item number:	260526887088


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 24 2009, 08:09 PM~16082369
> *anybody got a 72 chevy pick up  a stepside not fleetside
> *


ive got 2 mpc kits.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 24 2009, 08:15 PM~16082852
> *ive got 2 mpc kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  either one will work mike.... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2009, 08:53 PM~16083195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is that one of yours?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 25 2009, 12:08 AM~16083341
> *is that one of yours?
> *





naw thats someone elses shit :uh: i just like postin up other peoples shit!



yea i got to cuttin today, and got myself into a mess lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST WANTED TO SHARE WHAT I GOT FROM SOME LIL MEMBERS FOR X-MAS ! 

THESE WERE FROM D.L.O. IN THE EXCHANGE !










THESE WERE FROM 85 










THESE WERE FROM BIG C 










GOT THESE FROM CHR1S619 AS MY M.C.B.A. EXCHANGE !










AND I ALSO GOT AN AMT PRESTIGE 63 IMPALA KIT FROM IBLDMYOWN BUT DIDN'T GET A PIC YET ! BATTERIES DIED !

I FEEL I HAD A PRETTY GOOD YEAR FOR GIFTS ! THANKS GUYS !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 11:16 PM~16083414
> *JUST  WANTED TO  SHARE  WHAT   I  GOT  FROM   SOME   LIL   MEMBERS  FOR   X-MAS !
> 
> THESE  WERE   FROM  D.L.O. IN THE  EXCHANGE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE  WERE FROM  85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE WERE  FROM  BIG C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THESE   FROM  CHR1S619   AS  MY   M.C.B.A.  EXCHANGE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND  I  ALSO  GOT  AN   AMT  PRESTIGE  63 IMPALA  KIT  FROM   IBLDMYOWN   BUT   DIDN'T GET  A PIC   YET !   BATTERIES  DIED !
> 
> I  FEEL   I  HAD  A  PRETTY   GOOD   YEAR    FOR  GIFTS  !  THANKS   GUYS  !
> *


glad to see ya got taken care of this year brotha  steve said he would get a hold of you this next week.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 10:16 PM~16083414
> *JUST  WANTED TO  SHARE  WHAT  I  GOT  FROM  SOME  LIL  MEMBERS  FOR  X-MAS !
> 
> THESE  WERE  FROM  D.L.O. IN THE  EXCHANGE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE  WERE FROM  85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE WERE  FROM  BIG C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THESE  FROM  CHR1S619  AS  MY  M.C.B.A.  EXCHANGE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND  I  ALSO  GOT  AN  AMT  PRESTIGE  63 IMPALA  KIT  FROM  IBLDMYOWN  BUT  DIDN'T GET  A PIC  YET !  BATTERIES  DIED !
> 
> I  FEEL  I  HAD  A  PRETTY  GOOD  YEAR    FOR  GIFTS  !  THANKS  GUYS  !
> *


damn!!!

nice gifts 

i havent opened my M.C.B.A. yet


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2009, 09:14 PM~16083400
> *naw thats someone elses shit :uh:  i just like postin up other peoples shit!
> yea i got to cuttin today, and got myself into a mess lol
> *



mess? what, as in having to build things? LOL i was at that stage once man, take your time with it--it'll come out.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 25 2009, 12:48 AM~16083662
> *mess?  what, as in having to build things?  LOL  i was at that stage once man, take your time with it--it'll come out.
> *





just tryin to learn some new shit is all


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2009, 09:14 PM~16083400
> *naw thats someone elses shit :uh:  i just like postin up other peoples shit!
> yea i got to cuttin today, and got myself into a mess lol
> *


Damn bro i don't know how many kits have been killed by me doing that i have to say like 3 petes,and a dosen caddies.But i learned frome everyone of em as will you bro just keep cutting eventually there will be a piece of art in the long run.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha does anyone notice that its snowing on LIL lol


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 25 2009, 11:52 AM~16086447
> *haha does anyone notice that its snowing on LIL lol
> *


Thank Heaven!!!! I thought I was having acid flashbacks...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

far out man! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I don't know about you guys but i'm taking this time while the ham is in the oven to do some sprayin. Both the Monte hood and trunk and the Lomad.


----------



## Siim123

Shit, my days been so damn busy, I think you have noticed that there is no updates from me for long time now, but now its school break and i finally have some time, did some work with Firebird's interior today and started foiling 63 Impala. Not worth to take pics yet but its a start, gonna do more work in break days!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

HOW I CELEBRATED CHRISTMAS....15 DEGREES OUT SIDE AND ME AND MY BRO MADE A BIG ASS FIRE AT 2 AM SO SANTA COULD FIND MY HOUSE... FUCKER STILL FORGOT TO STOP...











WOKE UP TO THIS SHIT...


----------



## interiorcrocodile

that shit was coming but all we got was rain i hope it stays like that too i have to wash my truck


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Been raining here most of the day and in the high 30's.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 25 2009, 08:03 PM~16089464
> *Been raining here most of the day and in the high 30's.
> *


Same here, fuckin Michigan weather. We'll be usin snowblowers tomorrow and lawnmowers on Sunday. LOL


----------



## 06150xlt

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHROME-PLATING-SERVICE...n%3D5%26ps%3D63


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 25 2009, 09:16 PM~16089522
> *Same here, fuckin Michigan weather. We'll be usin snowblowers tomorrow and lawnmowers on Sunday. LOL
> *


I work outside all day too. I would much rather get snowed on rather than rained on.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 25 2009, 08:51 PM~16089714
> *I work outside all day too. I would much rather get snowed on rather than rained on.
> *


Yup, not to mention, with me, the more snow there is the more money I make. If it don't snow, I don't plow, therefor I don't get paid.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 26 2009, 03:03 AM~16089464
> *Been raining here most of the day and in the high 30's.
> *


Lot of snow here! It was cold as fuck last week, about -20'C.


----------



## stilldownivlife

here its been in the mid 60s and cloudy  

merry x mas everyone :wave:


----------



## urjustamemory

One of my buddies stopped last night and told me his girl left his ass on Christmas day. She told him that after almost 3 years together she just couldn't do it any longer.

I wanted to tell him that the bitch doesn't have a heart if she breaks up on Christmas day but I kept that to myself.

Oh in plastic kit news I got an 8th scale T bucket.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

fuck all that rain turned to snow last night now i got a snow cake truck


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Dec 26 2009, 07:07 AM~16092643
> *One of my buddies stopped last night and told me his girl left his ass on Christmas day. She told him that after almost 3 years together she just couldn't do it any longer.
> 
> I wanted to tell him that the bitch doesn't have a heart if she breaks up on Christmas day but I kept that to myself.
> 
> Oh in plastic kit news I got an 8th scale T bucket.
> *


she had a sancho..... no bitch wants to be alone on the holidays... ida punched her in the mouth for that shit....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 11:33 AM~16093073
> *she had a sancho..... no bitch wants to be alone on the holidays...  ida punched her in the mouth for that shit....
> *


We have a Dr. Phil here. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 26 2009, 10:04 AM~16093214
> *We have a Dr. Phil here.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 11:33 AM~16093073
> *she had a sancho..... no bitch wants to be alone on the holidays...  ida punched her in the mouth for that shit....
> *



I don't think she had anyone on the side, but I don't know for sure. But I thought it was pretty cold of her to dump his ass on Christmas day, at least what till like the day after or something.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Dec 26 2009, 01:07 PM~16094424
> *I don't think she had anyone on the side, but I don't know for sure. But I thought it was pretty cold of her to dump his ass on Christmas day, at least what till like the day after or something.
> *


... and how do you feel about that ? :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 26 2009, 05:49 PM~16095277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao!!! hell naww.... :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 26 2009, 03:49 PM~16095277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 27 2009, 12:49 AM~16095277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice, I should make 64 Impala :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76

dont u just hate how all these fuckin newbies like tryin to run there mouth when there new to lil and act like there better then fuckin everyone else on lil if u ask me they need to grow the fuck up and shut up and build something


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 26 2009, 02:49 PM~16095277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fck Yeah! :thumbsup: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

anyone got something interesting the windshield mustve gotten busted when my 22s fell on the model cars.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 26 2009, 08:41 PM~16095900
> *dont u just hate how all these fuckin newbies like tryin to run there mouth when there new to lil and act like there better then fuckin everyone else on lil if u ask me they need to grow the fuck up and shut up and build something
> *






preach brother preach :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

from the guy that brought you impala vs hammer 







Modified paper shredder VS Pontiac, coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

Have any of you bought a model kit from overseas before?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 26 2009, 07:25 PM~16096705
> *Have any of you bought a model kit from overseas before?
> *


WHAT DO YOU NEED TO KNOW? MY TAMIYA STUFF SHIPS FROM HONG KONG....


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 26 2009, 07:25 PM~16096705
> *Have any of you bought a model kit from overseas before?
> *


all the time


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 09:37 PM~16096793
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED TO KNOW? MY TAMIYA STUFF SHIPS FROM HONG KONG....
> *



I just just curious on shipping times and what it looked like after it got there? I'm looking at getting a couple kits off eBay and there'll be coming from Hong Kong.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 26 2009, 07:51 PM~16096911
> *I just just curious on shipping times and what it looked like after it got there?  I'm looking at getting a couple kits off eBay and there'll be coming from Hong Kong.
> *


IF BY BOAT.... UP TO 6 WEEKS. IF BY AIR A FEW DAYS TO A WEEK. NEVER HAD ANY DAMAGE AND SOME COMPANIES ARE COOL AND SEND IT AS A GIFT...


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 10:08 PM~16097057
> *IF BY BOAT.... UP TO 6 WEEKS. IF BY AIR A FEW DAYS TO A WEEK. NEVER HAD ANY DAMAGE AND SOME COMPANIES ARE COOL AND SEND IT AS A GIFT...
> *


Thx Rev.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 09:08 PM~16097057
> *IF BY BOAT.... UP TO 6 WEEKS. IF BY AIR A FEW DAYS TO A WEEK. NEVER HAD ANY DAMAGE AND SOME COMPANIES ARE COOL AND SEND IT AS A GIFT...
> *


Watch some ebay sellers make you pay extra for a box.. they ship the kits in paper.. The kits always get to you smashed.. Its easier to just by from trusted sellers.. HLJ, Rainbow ten and the like.. 

I order from japan alot and never had problems with either custom forms or getting my stuff.. Ive never had a damaged product when bought from a rep dealer..


----------



## interiorcrocodile

DEEP DEEP DEEP POCKETS. might be doing a 1:18 Veyron soon


----------



## 06150xlt

:dunno: IDK if anyone is looking from them but Towerhobbies has Locsters on sale for $3.37

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LR0891&P=IR


----------



## Siim123

:biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

heres something i accomplished this past year, i became a custom painter and bodyman! :biggrin:
2 i finished this past few months

$20,000 job on the camaro!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

i dont see the 20k on that Camaro, but that shortbed is real nice


----------



## interiorcrocodile

muthafuckas need to knock it off with the scarface bullshit :twak:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 27 2009, 08:54 PM~16103952
> *i dont see the 20k on that Camaro, but that shortbed is real nice
> *


I have to agree. I don't see 20 on it either. But i'm not a painter. Not judging the work though.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 27 2009, 06:54 PM~16103952
> *i dont see the 20k on that Camaro, but that shortbed is real nice
> *


all house of kolors, everything is hand laid, all the airbrush work? tons of hours in this thing, its slick as glass, cant feel a thing, and people dont just pay for labor, they pay for the skill 

and thanx for the compliments :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 27 2009, 08:04 PM~16104040
> *all house of kolors, everything is hand laid, all the airbrush work? tons of hours in this thing, its slick as glass, cant feel a thing, and people dont just pay for labor, they pay for the skill
> 
> and thanx for the compliments :biggrin:
> *


damn homie u paint that camaro?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 27 2009, 07:08 PM~16104067
> *damn homie u paint that camaro?
> *


yea, it was in my third semester in auto collision repair, the only reason we did it is cause even though im only 19, im no newbie to the paint and collision world, i've been around it my entire life, so the instructor agreed to take this in, and i was put on it, it was in the booth for a few weeks, we used it to take to a career expo to draft kids into the school and get me some "rep" to get a better job once i finish up next semester


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 27 2009, 06:04 PM~16104040
> *all house of kolors, everything is hand laid, all the airbrush work? tons of hours in this thing, its slick as glass, cant feel a thing, and people dont just pay for labor, they pay for the skill
> 
> and thanx for the compliments :biggrin:
> *


ok HOK is expensive shit i give you that but homie is gonna hurt when he tries to tell people that


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 27 2009, 08:10 PM~16104090
> *yea, it was in my third semester in auto collision repair, the only reason we did it is cause even though im only 19, im no newbie to the paint and collision world, i've been around it my entire life, so the instructor agreed to take this in, and i was put on it, it was in the booth for a few weeks, we used it to take to a career expo to draft kids into the school and get me some "rep" to get a better job once i finish up next semester
> *


well damn homie u got some serious skill! i dont particuarly care for the design myself but def respect the work that went into it :biggrin: ikno that shit aint easy


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile+Dec 27 2009, 07:12 PM~16104107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok HOK is expensive shit i give you that but homie is gonna hurt when he tries to tell people that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Dec 27 2009, 07:14 PM~16104125
> *well damn homie u got some serious skill! i dont particuarly care for the design myself but def respect the work that went into it  :biggrin:  ikno that shit aint easy
> *


yea, it is expensive, theres is aton of money into the paint and clear, and i wouldnt pay it (i can just do it myself) lol, but its what he wanted! cause honestly, i dont like the style either, but, as a painter, you learn its what the customer wants, i got lucky and he gave me a basic idea, and i did the best i could with that! and it came out not so bad!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 27 2009, 06:21 PM~16104182
> *yea, it is expensive, theres is aton of money into the paint and clear, and i wouldnt pay it (i can just do it myself) lol, but its what he wanted! cause honestly, i dont like the style either, but, as a painter, you learn its what the customer wants, i got lucky and he gave me a basic idea, and i did the best i could with that! and it came out not so bad!
> *


i got it made im not hurting so i can pick and choose my customers but those fixie bikers are a easy crowd to please


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 27 2009, 07:24 PM~16104204
> *i got it made im not hurting so i can pick and choose my customers but those fixie bikers are a easy crowd to please
> *


lol, i agree with you on that bro!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Don't get me wrong. It's nice and i know and understand that that shit is expensive. But the rocker and rear bumper was left out of the loop. Along with the paint on the mirror looks out of place. Nice work though. It does look like you could Dukes of hazzard slide across that hood. :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 08:11 PM~16104721
> *Don't get me wrong. It's nice and i know and understand that that shit is expensive. But the rocker and rear bumper was left out of the loop. Along with the paint on the mirror looks out of place. Nice work though. It does look like you could Dukes of hazzard slide across that hood. :biggrin:
> *


yea, the deal with the rear bumper is its a peeler! and the new ones didnt come in time, so we just painted this one and put it on there for the show, its thrown in now, and the rock got cracked by the jack (damn those wheel n tire guys) and we didnt have time to finish it up either (also fixed now) and the mirrors i did not agree with, but he liked them and said to keep them, so we did


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 27 2009, 10:13 PM~16104752
> *yea, the deal with the rear bumper is its a peeler! and the new ones didnt come in time, so we just painted this one and put it on there for the show, its thrown in now, and the rock got cracked by the jack (damn those wheel n tire guys) and we didnt have time to finish it up either (also fixed now) and the mirrors i did not agree with, but he liked them and said to keep them, so we did
> *


I went to Auto Body trade school when i was in High School. My first paint job was a trans am fender. I can paint, i just fuck up the mixing of the paint.


----------



## texasfunk

yea, i have taken it 3 years in HS, now 2 years in college, i just love this stuff! and i remember the fenders! heres mine! :lol:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 27 2009, 10:22 PM~16104828
> *yea, i have taken it 3 years in HS, now 2 years in college, i just love this stuff! and i remember the fenders! heres mine! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. They didn't give us the expensive paint. Mine was just a basic black. nothin special.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 27 2009, 07:22 PM~16104828
> *yea, i have taken it 3 years in HS, now 2 years in college, i just love this stuff! and i remember the fenders! heres mine! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that came out fucking dope man :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

BUY SOME RC CARS....

:biggrin:

EBAY NUMBER.... 190361033516


----------



## Reverend Hearse

is this a good price? 
item number
110470893381


----------



## mcloven

did u get my stuff out


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 28 2009, 06:50 PM~16114654
> *did u get my stuff out
> *


brutus isnt 4x4... streets not plowed yet.... :nosad:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Dec 28 2009, 07:50 PM~16114654-->
> 
> 
> 
> did u get my stuff out
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2009, 07:53 PM~16114688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



j/k haha.


----------



## mademan

hey REV, checkout what I just picked up :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2009, 06:53 PM~16114701
> *x2
> 
> 
> j/k haha.
> *


you a nut mike, shit you guys get snow year round... yall used to it, it makes people fucking stupid here... i tried to get out today ,all the main roads are plowed but the side streets are solid ice..... i said fuck it after 15 minutes of trying to get off my street....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2009, 06:55 PM~16114722
> *hey REV, checkout what I just picked up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 gmc???


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2009, 07:56 PM~16114728
> *:0  :0  :0  gmc???
> *


not sure, it was 15.00 so I grabbed it up. lol


----------



## MARINATE

30 User(s) are browsing this forum (11 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: MayhemKustomz, BalleronaBudget, sasisneros, 14lalo, tunzafun, darkside customs, CUZICAN, 06150xlt, hocknberry, bighomie68, BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 28 2009, 09:01 PM~16115473
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 28 2009, 07:09 PM~16115548
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss

:x: :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:x:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## interiorcrocodile

lol silly messicans


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 28 2009, 09:27 PM~16116467
> *lol silly messicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
sik ass patterns


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lmao.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

the pride and joy of texas


----------



## youcantfademe




----------



## jose510ss

at least is not as bads as oaklands :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 28 2009, 10:38 PM~16116598
> *the pride and joy of texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the entire front clip molded?? jesus christ!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 28 2009, 08:38 PM~16116598
> *the pride and joy of texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think the duct tape gives it a nice added touch. 
HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 28 2009, 09:27 PM~16116467
> *lol silly messicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn Mexican been shopping at PepBoys again.............. :0


----------



## lowrodder

would any of you guys have paid $100 for a 1/64 73 impala :dunno: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Dec 29 2009, 02:49 AM~16119513
> *would any of you guys have paid $100 for a 1/64 73 impala :dunno:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


theyre rare


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 28 2009, 11:46 PM~16116696
> *at least is not as bads as oaklands :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bring that box ass down a little and it be straight


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 29 2009, 12:38 AM~16116598
> *the pride and joy of texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm tryin to figure out how the hood opens.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 29 2009, 05:32 PM~16120414
> *I'm tryin to figure out how the hood opens.
> *














or


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 29 2009, 10:36 AM~16120439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 29 2009, 08:36 AM~16120439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


believe so


----------



## texasfunk

new 1:1 project :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

69's are the shit....


----------



## Siim123

Cool Camaro homie, keep us updated with this one :biggrin: :0


----------



## texasfunk

they are! as soon as the guy said he was selling it i did what i had to and got it!! dream car right there! and i sure will!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*YOU ASSHOLE! * :biggrin:

why does everyone on this site get to have a clean ass ride...while i RIDE a schoolbus damnit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2009, 06:30 PM~16126081
> *YOU ASSHOLE!  :biggrin:
> 
> why does everyone on this site get to have a clean ass ride...while i RIDE a schoolbus damnit
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 29 2009, 07:33 PM~16126110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok, MOST of the people on here.
in fact, scratch that. everyone on here gets to have a car let alone DRIVE, damnit


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2009, 07:40 PM~16126175
> *ok, MOST of the people on here.
> in fact, scratch that. everyone on here gets to have a car let alone DRIVE, damnit
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:twak:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## BODINE

BUT I WANT A 61-62 WAGON PROJECT


----------



## mademan

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2009, 07:55 PM~16126326
> *BUT I WANT A 61-62 WAGON  PROJECT
> *


ha :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2009, 07:30 PM~16126081
> *YOU ASSHOLE!  :biggrin:
> 
> why does everyone on this site get to have a clean ass ride...while i RIDE a schoolbus damnit
> *


lol, i just got lucky, got it from a close friend for1500!

this is my daily, traded my grand am for it, its got a cammed 355 its alot nicer then when i got it
















new project me and my dad bought, got it for 2000, its an original GTO, 400 bigblock 4 speed muncie m22 car


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## interiorcrocodile

took this pic after 
2nd set of leafsprings
3rd set of shocks all around
2nd set of coil springs
1st set of right spindles
but it still jumps train tracks like a champ


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Dec 29 2009, 01:49 AM~16119513
> *would any of you guys have paid $100 for a 1/64 73 impala :dunno:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


Thats the 73' donk with a revell lowrider fab'd to the bottom. Think thats why he ain't got no box for it... :uh:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/1525672487.html


----------



## JPR1772

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 29 2009, 09:21 PM~16128088
> *http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/1525672487.html
> *


Thats the craziest things Ive ever seen done to a bronco, and Ive seen alot of stuff done to them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 29 2009, 10:17 PM~16128026
> *Thats the 73' donk with a revell lowrider fab'd to the bottom. Think thats why he ain't got no box for it... :uh:
> *


dude sold it for 100, wow,, if thats the case ill go to walmart right now and do somethin like that and paint it burple and call it a day


----------



## jimbo

I got about 7 already done! :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I THOUGHT THIS WAS A COOL CONVERSION :biggrin: .


----------



## jose510ss

do dey got da bmw gina as a kit yet?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 29 2009, 09:55 PM~16128539
> *do dey got da bmw gina as a kit yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AarHxXD_vKY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 29 2009, 11:48 PM~16128428
> *I THOUGHT THIS WAS A COOL CONVERSION :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That thing is screamin Rick's name. :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1529836095.html

http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1529409242.html

http://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/1488026162.html

And for the minitruckers

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1514898374.html

http://battlecreek.craigslist.org/cto/1513527922.html

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1489719400.html


----------



## mcloven

thats a good price on that s10


----------



## interiorcrocodile

dont know what to make of this, its like a euro lowrider brought into this decade(note whitewalls)


----------



## MayhemKustomz

And for the minitruckers

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1514898374.html



The Mazda is set to be in my driveway if the cards are played right. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 10:05 PM~16138584
> *And for the minitruckers
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1514898374.html
> The Mazda  is set to be in my driveway if the cards are played right. :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: Glad I could help you out. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2009, 11:11 PM~16138665
> *  :thumbsup:  Glad I could help you out. LOL
> *



Iv'e been talking to him for a little while now. He had it for sale on another forum i'm on. It needs some work but thats what a garage is for.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 10:17 PM~16138726
> *Iv'e been talking to him for a little while now. He had it for sale on another forum i'm on.  It needs some work but thats what a garage is for.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

What about these Grim?

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1500204720.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1507365480.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1512779337.html
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/1512658274.html
http://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/1513973936.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1529879340.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 11:39 PM~16138989
> *What about these Grim?
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1500204720.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1507365480.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1512779337.html
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/1512658274.html
> http://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/1513973936.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1529879340.html
> *





those are all solid projects, but on the real, ima bout to drive my ass out there and grab that 66 :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 11:41 PM~16139016
> *those are all solid projects, but on the real, ima bout to drive my ass out there and grab that 66 :biggrin:
> *


There was a 67 Impala on juice somewhere on Cl. I can't find it. it was black with purple interior for less than 5k.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 09:41 PM~16139016
> *those are all solid projects, but on the real, ima bout to drive my ass out there and grab that 66 :biggrin:
> *


its only like 6 hours for ya.. lol..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 30 2009, 11:46 PM~16139067
> *its only like 6 hours for ya.. lol..
> *




well worth it if you ask me


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1529639202.html
http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1504652404.html
http://saginaw.craigslist.org/cto/1492890007.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1530686808.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1525220836.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1524066251.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1512742049.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1511099928.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1498672734.html


Sorry for getting post happy but i'm sure a few will bust a nut over the good deals. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 10:39 PM~16138989
> *What about these Grim?
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1500204720.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1507365480.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1512779337.html
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/1512658274.html
> http://southbend.craigslist.org/cto/1513973936.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1529879340.html
> *


:thumbsup: The Mali and Regal.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 10:50 PM~16139138
> *http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1529639202.html
> http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1504652404.html
> http://saginaw.craigslist.org/cto/1492890007.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1530686808.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1525220836.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1524066251.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1512742049.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1511099928.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1498672734.html
> Sorry for getting post happy but i'm sure a few will bust a nut over the good deals. :biggrin:
> *


That 64 would be a nice project too.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 11:50 PM~16139138
> *http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1529639202.html
> http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1504652404.html
> http://saginaw.craigslist.org/cto/1492890007.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1530686808.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1525220836.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1524066251.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1512742049.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1511099928.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1498672734.html
> Sorry for getting post happy but i'm sure a few will bust a nut over the good deals. :biggrin:
> *







gawd dammit! why now! lol


post that shit up in march when income tax rolls in lol

i want that fo :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

It's been for sale for well over a year. Theres a ton of nice rides 6k and under on there.


----------



## [email protected]

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MayhemKustomz, grimreaper69, phatras, lb808







sup bitches :biggrin: and ninjas :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 11:54 PM~16139186
> *gawd dammit! why now! lol
> post  that shit up in march when income tax rolls in lol
> 
> i want that fo :biggrin:
> *


Damn you have to wait till march? Fuck that. I already missed out on one good deal on another Grand Prix. Hopefully i dont miss out on that Mazda.


----------



## grimreaper69

Man I swear by craigslist, that's where I found my dime.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 11:54 PM~16139194
> *It's been for sale for well over a year. Theres a ton of nice rides 6k and under on there.
> *





shit ima hit you guys up when im ready lol, you guys are sittin gold mines up there :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 10:58 PM~16139239
> *shit ima hit you guys up when im ready lol, you guys are sittin gold mines up there :biggrin:
> *


:yes: However, once you get the shit blasted you never know what you'll find, winters up here are killer on cars.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2009, 11:58 PM~16139253
> *:yes: However, once you get the shit blasted you never know what you'll find, winters up here are killer on cars.
> *





just like plastic bro, everything can be fixed


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2009, 11:58 PM~16139253
> *:yes: However, once you get the shit blasted you never know what you'll find, winters up here are killer on cars.
> *


Shhh, don't tell him we use salt on the roads.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

hahahhahahhhaa


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 11:04 PM~16139329
> *Shhh, don't tell him we use salt on the roads.
> *


We don't, not here anyway, this town is so cheap they went to sand. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 31 2009, 12:11 AM~16139419
> *We don't, not here anyway, this town is so cheap they went to sand. LOL
> *


Sand is better anyways. It works at all temps, salt only works till a certain point.


----------



## grimreaper69

http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1470209170.html

http://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/1531052008.html

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1506932133.html

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1492877170.html


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 11:19 PM~16139541
> *Sand is better anyways. It works at all temps, salt only works till a certain point.
> *


And it doesn't eat away at sheet metal.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1506932133.html

Is it just me or do these wheels look like they have hearts on them? My old neighbor had those wheels on his s-10 and i made fun of them all the time.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 08:56 PM~16139207
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MayhemKustomz, grimreaper69, phatras, lb808
> sup bitches  :biggrin: and ninjas  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 10:11 PM~16140451
> *http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1506932133.html
> 
> Is it just me or do these wheels look like they have hearts on them? My old neighbor had those wheels on his s-10 and i made fun of them all the time.
> *


they are


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2009, 08:50 PM~16139138
> *http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1529639202.html
> http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/1504652404.html
> http://saginaw.craigslist.org/cto/1492890007.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1530686808.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1525220836.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1524066251.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/1512742049.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/1511099928.html
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/1498672734.html
> Sorry for getting post happy but i'm sure a few will bust a nut over the good deals. :biggrin:
> *


hears one of mine.
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1527794370.html (auto parts)


----------



## Hydrohype

And this one...
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1527743938.html (auto parts)
they have to find new homes....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 31 2009, 12:06 AM~16139353
> *hahahhahahhhaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





lol thats funny, but if i were that dude in the jeep, i woulda killed that guy in the blazer and soon as i cought up with him lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2009, 09:43 AM~16143380
> *lol thats funny, but if i were that dude in the jeep, i woulda killed that guy in the blazer and soon as i cought up with him lol
> *


You need to watch fred's payback !


----------



## mcloven

hey mini u like that van i sent ya


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2009, 11:50 AM~16145431
> *You  need  to  watch  fred's  payback !
> *


link?


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 31 2009, 01:05 PM~16146096
> *link?
> *


either follow the link to the page and go to the menu on the right. Or wait till the video is over and scan the bottom of the screen.

IT is FUNNY as VIDEO. Looks like sooo much FUN.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 31 2009, 01:12 PM~16146173
> *either follow the link to the page and go to the menu on the right. Or wait till the video is over and scan the bottom of the screen.
> 
> IT is FUNNY as VIDEO. Looks like sooo  much FUN.
> *


not as bad as the SRT8 getting fucked up, you can still fix the caprice.


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## jimbo

Knocked this one out for my boy. Now he can get his new years day ride in!!!
































Shot his bags too but he don't wantem' on yet.


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 31 2009, 04:29 PM~16147640
> *Knocked this one out for my boy. Now he can get his new years day ride in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot his bags too but he don't wantem' on yet.
> *


nice paint job there.


----------



## jimbo

Thanks lb808! Nowhere NEAR 20 grand...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 31 2009, 07:29 PM~16147640
> *Knocked this one out for my boy. Now he can get his new years day ride in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot his bags too but he don't wantem' on yet.
> *


That a HD Road King?


----------



## jimbo

Naw, Its a DELUXE, But out here in cali, we upgrade EVERY dam thing! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 31 2009, 07:37 PM~16147710
> *Naw, Its a DELUXE, But out here in cali, we upgrade EVERY dam thing! :biggrin:
> *


Softail?


----------



## jimbo

Yep, he chromed the shit out of it.


----------



## jimbo

Crazy thing is, he didn't even need paint! Cali muufuckas for you... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

what the fuck :barf: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_cUqwheTIA


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 31 2009, 06:50 PM~16147829
> *what the fuck  :barf:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_cUqwheTIA
> *


Fuckin retarded. How about these.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNX_wiGcJzQ&feature=related :roflmao: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMzZgAualbg&NR=1


----------



## grimreaper69

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: grimreaper69, ALL"D"AY, dyzcustoms, lb808

Wow, it's dead in here, everyone must be gettin drunk. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 31 2009, 07:33 PM~16148759
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: grimreaper69, ALL"D"AY, dyzcustoms, lb808
> 
> Wow, it's dead in here, everyone must be gettin drunk.  :biggrin:
> *


DRINKING A LITTLE BUT HAVE TO WORK AT 6AM ...SO WONT BE UP LATE


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 31 2009, 06:50 PM~16147829
> *what the fuck  :barf:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_cUqwheTIA
> *


i saw that shit too homie. shit looks fake and photoshopped to me. i love lifted cars on big rims but thats goin a lil overboard :uh:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2009, 08:41 PM~16148821
> *DRINKING A LITTLE BUT HAVE TO WORK AT 6AM ...SO WONT BE UP LATE
> *


im not even doin that. bossmans got me workin a 12hr shift tomorrow so there goes my damn new years :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 31 2009, 07:45 PM~16148861
> *im not even doin that. bossmans got me workin a 12hr shift tomorrow so there goes my damn new years  :angry:
> *


i work 6-430 ... 10hrs 

fukin having to stock all day again


----------



## BODINE

yea my boss is an ass

worked forhim for 15 years ...asked if i could come in at 8-9 instead of 6 am 

said NO.. i got u down for 6


----------



## Reverend Hearse

What a dick.....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Dec 31 2009, 08:45 PM~16148861-->
> 
> 
> 
> im not even doin that. bossmans got me workin a 12hr shift tomorrow so there goes my damn new years  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 08:50 PM~16148895
> *i work 6-430 ... 10hrs
> 
> fukin having to stock all day again
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See previous statement.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Dec 31 2009, 08:54 PM~16148948
> *yea my boss is an ass
> 
> worked forhim for 15 years ...asked if i could come in at 8-9 instead of 6 am
> 
> said NO.. i got u down for 6
> *


Put your foot up his ass. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

were closed tomoro, so I get tomoro off, then I took sat, sunday off! and told em my phone is off dont fucking call!

now to work on my undead build off caddy....


----------



## urjustamemory

I don't have to show up to work till Monday, but I don't drink so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 31 2009, 06:50 PM~16147829
> *what the fuck  :barf:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_cUqwheTIA
> *



Ohiiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 31 2009, 08:08 PM~16149099
> *were closed tomoro, so I get tomoro off, then I took sat, sunday off! and told em my phone is off dont fucking call!
> 
> now to work on my undead build off caddy....
> *


PICS BY SAT_SUN :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Dec 31 2009, 08:17 PM~16149179
> *I don't have to show up to work till Monday, but I don't drink so it doesn't bother me.
> *


i like to drink at home or mother in laws ....so i sleep where i drink lol

dont like to drink when i go out ....cuzz i dont like others driving my car lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im thinkin o addn sumthn to my gatorade just to join the festivities...lol...


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2009, 08:22 PM~16149213
> *im thinkin o addn sumthn to my gatorade just to join the festivities...lol...
> *


gatorade is to sober up little D., nothin better than G2, gets your electrolytes up and clears up everything in the morning.


but Im not drinking this year either. havent drank since the first week of dec.


----------



## Siim123

Only 2 bottles of beer, took new year sober as hell.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 31 2009, 08:26 PM~16149252
> *gatorade is to sober up little D., nothin better than G2, gets your electrolytes up and clears up everything in the morning.
> but Im not drinking this year either. havent drank since the first week of dec.
> *


haha.
i hate g2, too fruity. i stick to the OG fruit punch...and i havnt drank since....never actually


----------



## mademan

wtf is up with krylon paint being total fucking shit paint lately??? the last 2 years or so all of the krylon ive bought it shit. wont cover worth shit. 

I just sprayed some kyrlon Satin brown over tan 1k auto primer.... and it wouldnt cover the edges, and all ran and pooled in low areas ( dont tell me I sprayed it wrong I KNOW HOW TO PAINT)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats why i dont use it 
ive always heard they were trash, i stick to duplicolor and automotive paints...for my interior i used bottled acrylic (Water based)


----------



## mademan

also the last 4 or so cans of krylon black ive bought have all fogged and turned white/gray foggy. total shit


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2009, 08:54 PM~16148948
> *yea my boss is an ass
> 
> worked forhim for 15 years ...asked if i could come in at 8-9 instead of 6 am
> 
> said NO.. i got u down for 6
> *


dont feel bad my boss is the same way. he screwed me out of my "float day" (free paid day off) last sunday. its all good tho his times a'comin :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2009, 06:50 PM~16148895
> *i work 6-430 ... 10hrs
> 
> fukin having to stock all day again
> *


Homie, I work on FRIDAY too. Well, all I have to do tomorrow is SHOW-UP. Then just fucking JACK-OFF all day TILL the ROSE BOWL starts. then it's time to find a TV and watch my man from HAWAII. Jeremiah Masoli spank dat Ohio ASS.


And if anyone thinks thats not happining. How about a little WAGER.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2009, 08:35 PM~16149316
> *thats why i dont use it
> ive always heard they were trash, i stick to duplicolor and automotive paints...for my interior i used bottled acrylic (Water based)
> *


its all I can get here. no where else carries, or will order in suede/flat/satin stuff for me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

go to walmart, and get some folk art lil bottles of water based acrylic, i have a whole collection of that stuff in all colors...great for detail painting like knobs, guages,


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2009, 08:42 PM~16149375
> *go to walmart, and get some folk art lil bottles of water based acrylic, i have a whole collection of that stuff in all colors...great for detail painting like knobs, guages,
> *


Im needing it for the whole interior and exterior side mouldings and padded top, much easier if its spray.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 31 2009, 08:48 PM~16149414
> *Im needing it for the whole interior and exterior side mouldings and padded top, much easier if its spray.
> *


you can thin it and spray it, ive done it numerous times


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats funny, they carry folk ary paint here, but NOT the clear..ive searched 4 different walmarts, and they've never heard of it...im stuck with high gloss shit from model master.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

get an airbrush and some automotive clear and you wont look back


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got both..easier to do spray cans IMO. I use my airbrush for flip flop paint jobs mostly...though i wanna try some other shit with it this coming up year--if i can find the right damn paint.


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Black-1990-...=item3efb8182f9


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2009, 09:54 PM~16149867
> *got both..easier to do spray cans IMO.  I use my airbrush for flip flop paint jobs mostly...though i wanna try some other shit with it this coming up year--if i can find the right damn paint.
> *


i still use duplicolor sometimes, hell half the time i mix it with HOK to get certain colors..like i used duplicolor red and some HOK bittersweet pearl to get the orange on my camaro


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 31 2009, 08:26 PM~16149252
> *gatorade is to sober up little D., nothin better than G2, gets your electrolytes up and clears up everything in the morning.
> but Im not drinking this year either. havent drank since the first week of dec.
> *


NEXIUM is good to not have hangover


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 1 2010, 12:01 AM~16149894
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Black-1990-...=item3efb8182f9
> *


No thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 31 2009, 11:53 PM~16150185
> *No thanks. :biggrin:
> *


That's a nice truck, but a little too expensive.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 1 2010, 12:56 AM~16150207
> *That's a nice truck, but a little too expensive.
> *



I was going on that dude is selling a truck and has zero feedback.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 31 2009, 11:57 PM~16150213
> *I was going on that dude is selling a truck and has zero feedback.
> *


That too, but ya gotta start somewhere.


----------



## 73drop JS

my project


----------



## sdkid

this is fawken crazy. travis pastrana flew his car across rainbow harbor
http://www.grindtv.com/moto/blog/12350/tra...o+the+new+year/


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^yeap, watched it last nite..that dude is awesome as hell!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 1 2010, 04:52 AM~16151387
> *this is fawken crazy. travis pastrana flew his car across rainbow harbor
> http://www.grindtv.com/moto/blog/12350/tra...o+the+new+year/
> *





dudes a fuckin nut man! death wish all the way imo. 

but if you ever get a chance, watch nirto circus, his show! they do some sick shit on there too


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2010, 02:25 PM~16154135
> *dudes a fuckin nut man! death wish all the way imo.
> 
> but if you ever get a chance, watch nirto circus, his show! they do some sick shit on there too
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2010, 03:25 PM~16154135
> *dudes a fuckin nut man! death wish all the way imo.
> 
> but if you ever get a chance, watch nirto circus, his show! they do some sick shit on there too
> *


  

i got it set to record ...ive watched a bunch of those


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lol. Its a cool show. It must be nice to be rich as fuk and just do whatever u wanted too everyday.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THE OHIO STATE BUCKEYES ROSE BOWL CHAMPS BABY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7HTPJ4-0uI&feature=related
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pegasus-1113-Chrome-De...=item3ca8d83bac

Item number:	260530781100


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 2 2010, 03:11 PM~16161918
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Pegasus-1113-Chrome-De...=item3ca8d83bac
> 
> Item number:	260530781100
> *


I got my eye on those too. lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2010, 02:20 PM~16161997
> *I got my eye on those too. lol
> *


im not gettin them just thought id post it up


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 2 2010, 03:44 PM~16162154
> *im not gettin them just thought id post it up
> *


Yeah, it's a damn good price for those of us that don't have the luxery of an LHS that carries that stuff.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2010, 02:49 PM~16162181
> *Yeah, it's a damn good price for those of us that don't have the luxery of an LHS that carries that stuff.
> *


can get em from rick....mt hobytown they are 9.99


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 2 2010, 05:11 PM~16162312
> *can get em from rick....mt hobytown they are 9.99
> *



:yes:


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah, I know Rick has em. But at $4.99 + 3 shipping, that's still cheaper than ANYWHERE else.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2010, 02:19 PM~16162352
> *Yeah, I know Rick has em. But at $4.99 + 3 shipping, that's still cheaper than ANYWHERE else.
> *


alas why i bid... :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 2 2010, 09:08 PM~16164435
> *alas why i bid... :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

you know its bad when someone compares you to the joker when it comes to being sinister


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 1 2010, 01:52 AM~16151387
> *this is fawken crazy. travis pastrana flew his car across rainbow harbor
> http://www.grindtv.com/moto/blog/12350/tra...o+the+new+year/
> *


Goes beyond Dukes of Hazzard.....and thecar is still in one piece as well. :biggrin:  SICK! The motorcycle stunt of last new years ball I thought was a little bit more insane...dropping off a building into a ramp.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 3 2010, 07:16 AM~16168180
> *Goes beyond Dukes of Hazzard.....and thecar is still in one piece as well. :biggrin:   SICK! The motorcycle stunt of last new years ball I thought was a little bit more insane...dropping off a building into a ramp.
> *


Yeah, That was Evil's son right? I remember watching that.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

SOMETHING MY DAD PICKED UP YESTURDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2010, 10:52 AM~16168672
> *SOMETHING  MY DAD PICKED UP YESTURDAY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## jimbo

Dam PINK, Pops SCORED! :0 :biggrin:  Is that gonna have a Bigg M plaque in it?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2010, 09:52 AM~16168672
> *SOMETHING  MY DAD PICKED UP YESTURDAY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man! that is a sweet wagon!!!!!


----------



## mcloven

stupid pop up vid http://www.youtube.com/user/singlemuslimlt...u/0/mAVy-LoyD8w


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 3 2010, 08:59 AM~16168714-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Jan 3 2010, 12:25 PM~16169958
> *Dam PINK, Pops SCORED! :0  :biggrin:    Is that gonna have a Bigg M plaque in it?
> *


yea he did score,i got the 63 ht. he got the 63 wagon.on the "M"
plaque.... i wish he would lowride it, but he wants the lowrod look.hes goin slammed on 22s



> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 3 2010, 01:01 PM~16170222
> *man! that is a sweet wagon!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2010, 02:31 PM~16172388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2010, 06:43 PM~16172503
> *:0  :0
> *


thats what my brother working for now


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whats available around my area:

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535543655.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1536009411.html
^^know the guy that owns this one
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535623276.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535522900.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535478646.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535380651.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535370500.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535346932.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535222830.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535216523.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535175743.html
spike will like that one^^^^
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1535058938.html


some nice buys :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 4 2010, 12:44 AM~16175204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Got bored and done some ebay search'n. 

Van kit. 
#280445807768
snap tite cop coprice
#160391161655
3 pack. 57 chevy, 58 & 6. Impalas
#120512716032
4 kit lot. 1500 pu, iroc, zr1 and beretta
#300382423863
4 427 engine kits 
#300382343487. 

I didnt look to see if they was good dealers and what not. Just kits that caught my eye.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 4 2010, 06:44 AM~16175204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 3 2010, 11:44 PM~16175204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

Johan 64 Caddy Vert
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Aoshima Lexus
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aoshima-Lexus-GS400-Pl...=item563666b71f

Caprice COP
http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-Revell-Snaptite-C...=item45f040b6b7

76 Caprice
http://cgi.ebay.com/1976-Chevrolet-Caprice...=item5d278506c1


----------



## BODINE

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/pts/1530411652.html
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1534803765.html
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1519089732.html
http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/cto/1503126046.html
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/bar/1532008287.html
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1530768042.html
http://mobile.craigslist.org/cto/1536009627.html


----------



## [email protected]

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/cto/1503126046.html





:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:42 AM~16178477
> *http://pensacola.craigslist.org/pts/1530411652.html
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1534803765.html
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1519089732.html
> http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/cto/1503126046.html
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/bar/1532008287.html
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1530768042.html
> http://mobile.craigslist.org/cto/1536009627.html
> *


http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1525552083.html

http://mobile.craigslist.org/cto/1525389301.html

http://mobile.craigslist.org/clt/1496911850.html

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/cto/1511508218.html

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/1506195216.html


----------



## mcloven

damn http://cgi.ebay.com/Amt-1964-Chevy-IMPALA-...=item2c527f2ee2
itam number 190362627810


----------



## mcloven

nice build impala 
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRO-BUILT-1960-IMPALA-...=item2a03c98c0d


----------



## mademan

thanks bodine for the 2 -61s!! ( xmas exchange)

heres 1 mocked up , stock on wires.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2010, 06:48 AM~16177600
> *Got bored and done some ebay search'n.
> 
> Van kit.
> #280445807768
> snap tite cop coprice
> #160391161655
> 3 pack. 57 chevy, 58 & 6. Impalas
> #120512716032
> 4 kit lot. 1500 pu, iroc, zr1 and beretta
> #300382423863
> 4 427 engine kits
> #300382343487.
> 
> I didnt look to see if they was good dealers and what not. Just kits that caught my eye.
> *


if i had the money id be all over that chevy 3 pack and that 4 kit lot. those are good deals right there


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 4 2010, 10:01 PM~16185469
> *thanks bodine for the 2 -61s!! ( xmas exchange)
> 
> heres 1 mocked up , stock on wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GLAD U LIKE THEM


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 4 2010, 09:48 PM~16186224
> *if i had the money id be all over that chevy 3 pack and that 4 kit lot. those are good deals right there
> *


lol. Thats why i posted them. Im too broke to buy. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 4 2010, 10:44 PM~16185204
> *nice build impala
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRO-BUILT-1960-IMPALA-...=item2a03c98c0d
> *


Thats IBLDMYOWN! You need to see that in person ! The detail in this is clean and the car shows very good ! He might have more pics in his thread !


----------



## BODINE

cold for florida










i still dont wear a jacket lol

not bad to me unless wind blowing


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2010, 07:29 AM~16188638
> *cold for florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still dont wear a jacket lol
> 
> not bad to me unless wind blowing
> *





lol thats it lol

it was -6 with the wind chill factor here the other day, and that shit kinda hurt lol


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 5 2010, 07:58 AM~16188931
> *lol thats it lol
> 
> it was -6 with the wind chill factor here the other day, and that shit kinda hurt lol
> *


... with the windchill it was -45 here the other day/....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 5 2010, 01:49 PM~16190402
> *... with the windchill it was -45 here the other day/....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





yea theres no doubt that would hurt lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2010, 01:07 AM~16188036
> *Thats  IBLDMYOWN!  You  need  to  see that  in  person !  The  detail  in  this  is  clean  and  the  car  shows  very  good !  He  might  have  more  pics  in  his  thread !
> *


bad ass ride.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 5 2010, 12:37 PM~16190798
> *bad ass ride.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2010, 09:52 AM~16168672
> *SOMETHING  MY DAD PICKED UP YESTURDAY... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mademan




----------



## stilldownivlife

just got home from my second sitting on my back


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i can imagine that feels good. damn i gotta get me one soon, i just found my tattoo guy on myspace..lol. And i have some shit drawn up to put somewhere


----------



## Siim123

It's been falling snow like shit over here. :0 


Some pics from our web-news, I havent got any pics myself:
http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8323955_ylxOQU.jpeg
http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8323901_FhqQOu.jpeg
http://g.delfi.ee/images/pix/file28279287_...41bafa0464f.jpg
http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8323971_8CIxv8.jpeg
http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8324001_rVhTKc.jpeg


Well, going for a snowboarding tomorrow thats for sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 6 2010, 09:42 AM~16201413
> *It's been falling snow like shit over here. :0
> Some pics from our web-news, I havent got any pics myself:
> http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8323955_ylxOQU.jpeg
> http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8323901_FhqQOu.jpeg
> http://g.delfi.ee/images/pix/file28279287_...41bafa0464f.jpg
> http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8323971_8CIxv8.jpeg
> http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8324001_rVhTKc.jpeg
> Well, going for a snowboarding tomorrow thats for sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





Dang I hate winter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 6 2010, 09:42 AM~16201413
> *It's been falling snow like shit over here. :0
> Some pics from our web-news, I havent got any pics myself:
> http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8323955_ylxOQU.jpeg
> http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8323901_FhqQOu.jpeg
> http://g.delfi.ee/images/pix/file28279287_...41bafa0464f.jpg
> http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8323971_8CIxv8.jpeg
> http://y.delfi.ee/orig/158667/8324001_rVhTKc.jpeg
> Well, going for a snowboarding tomorrow thats for sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 holy shit that sucks! can u say "cabin fever?" :0


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 6 2010, 05:56 PM~16201783
> *:0 holy shit that sucks! can u say "cabin fever?"  :0
> *


Naah, its not so bad. 
We, Estonians, are bad ass mafawks, we dont give a shit what weather does :biggrin: . Been hangin around almost every day around Estonia, tomorrow going for a snowboard trip with one very beautiful girl I like very much


----------



## eastside1989

Have a great time Siim.... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Thanks homie :biggrin:  





One weird question:
Can anyone help out getting some of these:
http://albums.rate.ee/s3/1/1/6/11654046854.jpg
My friend is looking for them, in Estonia they cost a damn lot money, and we need someone who could pack it in foil n shit(so customs wont take it away).
Tomorrow I am away, so PM me and would be nice if you tell the price too


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST SURF THE NET !










I WAS ALITTLE BOARD !


----------



## BODINE

just out of steryne?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2010, 08:08 PM~16206496
> *just out of steryne?
> *


No i used soap bars !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 07:27 PM~16206737
> *No  i  used  soap  bars !
> *


wtf ...noway


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 09:27 PM~16206737
> *No  i  used  soap  bars !
> *






:scrutinize: :dunno: :biggrin: 



you cant get on bodine for askin, because you never know with you lol, you coulda made them bitches out of soap bars lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 07:27 PM~16206737
> *No  i  used  soap  bars !
> *


im out of soap ill take a few


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2010, 08:34 PM~16206832
> *:scrutinize:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> you cant get on bodine for askin,  because you never know with you lol, you coulda made them bitches out of soap bars lol
> *


I'm awaiting for Bodine to send me some plastic so i was just teaseing him ! 

Yea Bodine these are from sheet plastic ! I just rounded over the edges and now i'm starting to add the under fins on !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 08:12 PM~16207300
> *I'm  awaiting  for  Bodine  to  send  me  some  plastic    so  i  was  just  teaseing  him !
> 
> Yea  Bodine  these  are  from  sheet  plastic  !  I  just  rounded  over the  edges  and  now  i'm  starting to  add the    under  fins  on !
> *


STILL GOTTA CUT IT UP .. :cheesy: 

GONNA SEND 61'S ...PLASTIC...AND EXT PARTS TOGETHER


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2010, 09:37 PM~16207615
> *STILL GOTTA CUT IT UP .. :cheesy:
> 
> GONNA SEND 61'S ...PLASTIC...AND EXT PARTS TOGETHER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

hey mini where the fuck are my so real mudders


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 08:48 PM~16207798
> *hey mini where the fuck are my so real mudders
> *


i gottem now


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 09:48 PM~16207798
> *hey mini where the fuck are my so real mudders
> *


*I give up where did you put them??????*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 08:49 PM~16207823
> *I  give  up  where    did you  put  them??????
> *


MEMBER U SENT TO ME 


AND GONNA GET MORE FOR HIM


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 07:48 PM~16207798
> *hey mini where the fuck are my so real mudders
> *


damn shitstick , ou dont know what a pm is do ya? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2010, 09:50 PM~16207835
> *MEMBER U SENT TO ME
> AND GONNA GET MORE FOR HIM
> *


*HUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No ! I dont owe him any SO-REAL ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2010, 09:51 PM~16207849
> *damn shitstick , ou dont know what a pm is do ya? :0
> *


i don't answer pm's ! :x: :x:


----------



## mcloven

what the fuck man i sent u a van a chevelle motor and a bag of batterys u said i was getteing some mudders come on mini dont be a jew


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: and what if i happened to be a jew?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 08:55 PM~16207927
> *what the fuck man i sent u a van a chevelle motor and a bag of batterys  u said i was getteing some mudders come on mini dont be a jew
> *


IM JEWISH :angry:


----------



## mcloven

fuck off cndyblu


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 08:48 PM~16207798
> *hey mini where the fuck are my so real mudders
> *


hey mcloven where the fuck is my 57 chevy photo-etch :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

u should have it by now


----------



## BODINE

SOOOO WHY U DONT LIKE JEWISH PEOPLE ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 09:55 PM~16207927
> *what the fuck man i sent u a van a chevelle motor and a bag of batterys  u said i was getteing some mudders come on mini dont be a jew
> *


Frist bitch dont point any relgion at me unless you know what i belive in ! Just cause you joined chruch for the anal sex doesn't give any right to call me a jew !We know your enjoying the missionaire position !


----------



## mcloven

what does that have to do with any thing mini u said ud send me a set of ground hog mudders and a set of tires but i havent seen shit from ya


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 09:17 PM~16208208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE...


OU GET THAT FROM THE ASS WRANGLER?


----------



## mcloven

wheres my mudders


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok LIL check this shit ! 


ME,[email protected],andPHATRAS we sharing pics and info on SO-REAL wheels and tires ! 

McLovin ** CARLA** hit me up asking if i had any for sale or trade ! I said *
BUT IT WAS SENT A GIFT ! NOT FOR ANYTHING IN RETURN ! *











NOW THE FUCK FACE IS FLAMING ME AS IF I OWED HIM !

EVERY TRADE I HAVE DONE WITH YOU CARLA WAS WORTH WAY MORE THEN A SET OF OLD TIRES ! YOU THINK I WOULD HAVE ROBBED YOU ON THE GALAIXIE TRAILER DEAL NOT OVER SOME BULLSHIT TIRES ! YOU TRING TO ACT LIKE AM NOT HOLDING UP MY END OF A DEAL NOW ! EITHER YOUR STUPID ASS FUCK OR JUST THINKING YOUR BEING CUTE BY TRING TO FLAME ME !


----------



## mcloven

what ever man keep the van rub it on your dick i dont care im not doing any more busness with ya


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 10:25 PM~16208334
> *what ever man keep the van rub it on your dick i dont care im not doing any more busness with ya
> *


*THANK YOU PLEASE ENJOY THE TIME WE SHARED ! AND GOD BLESS !*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 09:25 PM~16208334
> *what ever man keep the van rub it on your dick i dont care im not doing any more busness with ya
> *


----------



## mcloven

it was not a gift damnit it was a deal we made


----------



## BODINE

23 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and* 9 Anonymous Users*)
13 Members: BODINE, southside groovin, OJ Hydraulics, base905, texasfunk, tunzafun, 85Biarittz, pancho1969, $$HUSTLER$$, kykustoms, HTown, airbrushmaster, customforlife


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 10:36 PM~16208528
> *it was not a gift damnit it was a deal we made
> *


Looks like i got the better end of the deal then *THANKS ! *


----------



## BODINE

my PUP SITTIN UP LOOKIN OUT WINDOW LOLOLOL


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2010, 10:44 PM~16208659
> *my PUP SITTIN UP LOOKIN OUT WINDOW LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol looks like a damn human sittin there at first glance :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2010, 10:35 PM~16208509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jan 6 2010, 10:57 PM~16207949-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: and what if i happened to be a jew?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 10:58 PM~16207966
> *fuck off cndyblu
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2010, 12:06 AM~16209005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






damn thats alot of rubber :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 6 2010, 08:58 PM~16207966
> *fuck off cndyblu
> *


really?lol im a christian but whatever floats your boat bud


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 08:06 PM~16209005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MINI YOU GOOD A CLOSE UP OF THE WHEELS THAT ARE 8 IN A PACK???? FROM THE LOOKS OF IT THE RIMS ARE DIFFERENT ??????????









I GOT A FEW MYSELF I HAVE THREE DIFFERENT TIRE STYLES AND I GOT A PACK OF JUST TIRES.


----------



## mcloven

i want some tires damnit


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow: :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 6 2010, 07:08 PM~16208107-->
> 
> 
> 
> Frist    bitch  dont  point  any  relgion  at  me  unless  you  know  what  i  belive  in !  Just  cause  you  joined  chruch  for  the  anal  sex  doesn't  give  any  right  to  call  me  a  jew !We know  your  enjoying  the  missionaire  position !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> You're a fool David!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 6 2010, 07:17 PM~16208208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mcloven_@Jan 7 2010, 01:28 PM~16215975
> *i want some tires damnit
> *


 :roflmao:
All you have to do is give up some cash and you can have some tires.


----------



## mcloven

oh i got cash trust me but its going for nnl west


----------



## darkside customs

Cut alot of grass??? :biggrin: 

You goin to the Citrus Nats in March?


----------



## mcloven

i might


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 7 2010, 04:06 PM~16216803
> *:wow:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol, work at a condom factory?...cuz thats a fucking shitload of rubber dude!


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2010, 08:44 PM~16208659
> *my PUP SITTIN UP LOOKIN OUT WINDOW LOLOLOL
> *












*Hey, Look at his left paw, He's playing with himself looking out the window at the Pink Poodle that's passing by outside.. * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

33 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 10 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Aces'N'Eights, HTown, LowandBeyond, fatherdevine, BIGBODY_EDDIE, Reverend Hearse, tuknkustoms, customforlife, MKD904, tunzafun, airbrushmaster, 85Biarittz, pancho1969, TwistedFabrication, FrameDragger

:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2010, 11:43 PM~16208636
> *Looks  like  i  got the  better  end  of the  deal  then  THANKS  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dhis bish iz bad yaw


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2010, 10:50 PM~16221827
> *dhis bish iz bad yaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea it is! wet as fuck also. thats lowlyfe from here in miami.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://glossynews.com/society/201001070305...torcycle-rally/


----------



## mcloven

nice suv


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2010, 11:50 PM~16221827
> *dhis bish iz bad yaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats shit is fuckin nice im just not feeling the paisa flares and step or visor


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2010, 07:47 PM~16230686
> *thats shit is fuckin nice im just not feeling the paisa flares and step or visor
> *


the flairs w/ step covers the wheels stickin out a lil bit. since these boys love reverse wires. *keep in mind daytons DONT make 24x10 REVERSE otd.* but these are the second special order wheels like this this club has made $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 06150xlt

I got bored so i had fun with my daughter... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lol.


----------



## grimreaper69

Check this out, an all in one set.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/180-1...gt_adv_XSB10001


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2010, 10:45 PM~16231941
> *the flairs w/ step covers the wheels stickin out a lil bit. since these boys love reverse wires. *keep in mind daytons DONT make 24x10 REVERSE otd.* but these are the second special order wheels like this this club has made $$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *



oh trust me bro im not clownin at all im just stating my taste in a ride and i know how much money is in that ride in materials alone :wow:  i still think its a bad ass ride and i would roll it :cheesy: . but you know if we all had our rides the same .shit would be pretty boring  i like to see the diffrent rides like this guy i know that had a bad ass green ls monte :thumbsup: cant wait to see his next one hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

JUST NOTICED I FINALLY GOT MY "OG MEMBER" STATUS UNDER MY AVEATAR! MEMBER SINCE 2003!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 9 2010, 01:10 AM~16234227
> *JUST NOTICED I FINALLY GOT MY "OG MEMBER" STATUS UNDER MY AVEATAR! MEMBER SINCE 2003!
> *


este wuey :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 9 2010, 02:10 AM~16234227
> *JUST NOTICED I FINALLY GOT MY "OG MEMBER" STATUS UNDER MY AVEATAR! MEMBER SINCE 2003!
> *


lol i just noticed it on mines also


----------



## BODINE

KIDS LIKED THIS LOL

LEFT HOSE RUNNING A LITTLE ALL NIGHT


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thats at your place bodine?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 08:58 AM~16234974
> *thats at your place bodine?
> *


YEAH GOT LIKE 21 HERE 

WINDCHILL LIKE 10


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 9 2010, 08:18 AM~16235064
> *YEAH GOT LIKE 21 HERE
> 
> WINDCHILL LIKE 10
> *



shit!! :0 its cold down here also (well 30 is like snow for us here in miami lol)


----------



## [email protected]

PAGE 666 :0


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 05:20 PM~16235075
> *shit!! :0  its cold down here also (well 30 is like snow for us here in miami lol)
> *


They say that it gets -30'C here soon, which is -22F :biggrin: .


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 9 2010, 05:52 PM~16235263
> *PAGE 666                :0
> *


Reminds me one of my favorite songs :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJHgJ_paQyI


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 9 2010, 10:37 AM~16235510
> *They say that it gets -30'C here soon, which is -22F :biggrin: .
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 9 2010, 08:18 AM~16235064
> *YEAH GOT LIKE 21 HERE
> 
> WINDCHILL LIKE 10
> *


THATS IT? ITS 3 HERE WITH A WIND CHILL OF-15 , MY ASS AINT LEFT THE HOUSE....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 9 2010, 11:09 AM~16235764
> *THATS IT? ITS 3 HERE WITH A WIND CHILL OF-15 , MY ASS AINT LEFT THE HOUSE....
> *


YEAH thats it lol

fukin cold for florida ...even winter in florida


----------



## Siim123

They call it global "warming" :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jan 9 2010, 08:53 AM~16234953-->
> 
> 
> 
> KIDS LIKED THIS LOL
> 
> LEFT HOSE RUNNING A LITTLE ALL NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:20 AM~16235075
> *shit!! :0  its cold down here also (well 30 is like snow for us here in miami lol)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a palce thats so hot you sweat in the shower thats crazy :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@Jan 9 2010, 01:39 PM~16236722
> *They call it global "warming" :biggrin:
> *


the next ice age :0 :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun

found somethin spike mite like :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-05SEjxOG-A


----------



## tunzafun

anybody goin to the carl casper car show this year? i know ill be there  :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

This one's for Mini and Mademan, you wanna get em cheap, here you go.

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-CADILLAC-DONK-S...=item5d279ff00d


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 10 2010, 05:32 PM~16247012
> *anybody goin to the carl casper car show this year? i know ill be there  :thumbsup:
> *


ill probally go.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 10 2010, 08:58 PM~16247274
> *This one's for Mini and Mademan, you wanna get em cheap, here you go.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-CADILLAC-DONK-S...=item5d279ff00d
> *




they wont be cheap after everyone bids on it lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2010, 08:21 PM~16247525
> *they wont be cheap after everyone bids on it lol
> *


I've actually seen em go pretty cheap in the last couple weeks.


----------



## mademan

> *REVELL CADILLAC DONK , SEALED
> 
> Item condition: --
> 
> Time left: 4 days 22 hours (Jan 15, 201016:36:58 PST)
> 
> Bid history: 0 bids[Refresh]
> 
> 
> Starting bid: US $8.99
> 
> Your max bid: US $
> 
> Place bidPlace bid
> (Enter US $8.99 or more)
> 
> Watch this item
> Now watching in My eBay Now watching in My eBay
> 
> 
> Shipping: $21.75USPS Priority Mail International See more services  See discounts  |  See all details
> Estimated delivery time varies for items shipped from an international location
> *


FUCK THAT. Im good for a while anyways, I grabbed 2 more lowrider, and 2 more donk last night. Ive got 33 now, so im set to roll for a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn, shipping to me is only $5.35.


----------



## Ohio Chad

I just farted.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 10 2010, 10:49 PM~16249419
> *I just farted.
> *


 :loco: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2010, 08:05 PM~16247347
> *ill probally go.
> *


cool. mite see ya there then


----------



## grimreaper69

Is this worth what they're askin? Seems like it would be with everything that comes with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Performance-Tool-36-Pi...=item2304bd5eb5


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 09:43 PM~16250213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a six 3......... :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2010, 09:44 PM~16250242
> *thats a six 3.........  :biggrin:
> *


ITS A 6 FO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2010, 10:44 PM~16250242
> *thats a six 3.........  :biggrin:
> *


_*6 FO.*_ :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 09:47 PM~16250276
> *ITS A 6 FO
> *


off topic raised? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

maybe i dont get it


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 10 2010, 09:49 PM~16250308
> *off topic raised? :0  :cheesy:
> *


og ot from way the fuck back i made that shit a few minutes ago


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 10 2010, 09:50 PM~16250327
> *og ot from way the fuck back i made that shit a few minutes ago
> *


thats a nice 64 training day monte in that pic ya got there....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 11 2010, 06:47 AM~16250276
> *ITS A 6 FO
> *


You dumb or what?
Fo is 64
64 and 63 have lot of difference, and that one on the picture sure aint 64.


64









63


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 11 2010, 10:58 AM~16254424
> *You dumb or what?
> Fo is 64
> 64 and 63 have lot of difference, and that one on the picture sure aint 64.
> 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU DON'T SPEND MUCH TIME IN OFF TOPIC DO YOU? THATS A 6FO....   :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2010, 08:00 PM~16254440
> *YOU DON'T SPEND MUCH TIME IN OFF TOPIC DO YOU? THATS A 6FO....     :cheesy:
> *


What? Sorry I dont get what you mean,


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 11 2010, 11:01 AM~16254453
> *What? Sorry I dont get what you mean,
> *



dont worry homie. im on the same boat as u..... :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Jan 11 2010, 11:01 AM~16254453-->
> 
> 
> 
> What? Sorry I dont get what you mean,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2010, 11:03 AM~16254469
> *dont worry homie. im on the same boat as u..... :uh:
> *


ITS A BASEMENT THING , YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE THERE TO UNDERSTAND....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2010, 11:10 AM~16254517
> *ITS A BASEMENT THING , YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE THERE TO UNDERSTAND....
> *


  
i neva go in there so your right i wouldnt know. lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 11 2010, 10:58 AM~16254424
> *You dumb or what?
> 
> 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2010, 11:10 AM~16254517
> *ITS A BASEMENT THING , YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE THERE TO UNDERSTAND....
> *


yup i cant wait till that door is unlocked


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

It looks to me like, the whole MCBA club announcement has cause a HUGE flurry of people joining and leaving clubs...and people completely irrelevant to the adress talking about leaving their clubs, "what if"s, all kinds of things. I think that we need to let the MCBA handle its biz, all though its caused losses in clubs LIL wide and even further than that. Im not pointing the finger at the leaders of MCBA or its members. No offense to them, or any other clubs i just thought it was something that needed to be said.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

this is one of the reasons i dont join model car clubs on the internet, the politics are based on archaic methods.


----------



## tunzafun

this shit is friggin hilarious! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMag7xtjuzw


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 11 2010, 06:07 PM~16258004
> *It looks to me like, the whole MCBA club announcement has cause a HUGE flurry of people joining and leaving clubs...and people completely irrelevant to the adress talking about leaving their clubs, "what if"s, all kinds of things. I think that we need to let the MCBA handle its biz, all though its caused losses in clubs LIL wide and even further than that. Im not pointing the finger at the leaders of MCBA or its members. No offense to them, or any other clubs i just thought it was something that needed to be said.
> *


i just hope that strong friendships are not lost over this.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 10 2010, 06:58 PM~16247274
> *This one's for Mini and Mademan, you wanna get em cheap, here you go.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-CADILLAC-DONK-S...=item5d279ff00d
> *


so at least 16.49? ...after shipping for 1 ?

not cheap


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 11 2010, 05:07 PM~16258004
> *It looks to me like, the whole MCBA club announcement has cause a HUGE flurry of people joining and leaving clubs...and people completely irrelevant to the adress talking about leaving their clubs, "what if"s, all kinds of things. I think that we need to let the MCBA handle its biz, all though its caused losses in clubs LIL wide and even further than that. Im not pointing the finger at the leaders of MCBA or its members. No offense to them, or any other clubs i just thought it was something that needed to be said.
> *


thats why im not in a club


----------



## low4oshow

my 63 *PRETTY PENNY**</span>*      

<span style=\'colorrange\'>just some mock up pics 







































































































:happysad:  :biggrin:
[/b][/quote]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 11 2010, 07:17 PM~16258809
> *thats why im not in a club
> *


you got booted, and cant get into any others, is why you arent in a club.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

i think after the town car done i gonna try and get my hands on one of these


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 11 2010, 05:07 PM~16258004
> *It looks to me like, the whole MCBA club announcement has cause a HUGE flurry of people joining and leaving clubs...and people completely irrelevant to the adress talking about leaving their clubs, "what if"s, all kinds of things. I think that we need to let the MCBA handle its biz, all though its caused losses in clubs LIL wide and even further than that. Im not pointing the finger at the leaders of MCBA or its members. No offense to them, or any other clubs i just thought it was something that needed to be said.
> *



That post was meant for MCBA members to respond, and half the posts are from non members posting bullshit like they always do on every post on lil....

just my 2cents and if anyone doesn't like it they know where they can find me :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 11 2010, 07:25 PM~16258898
> *i think after the town car done i gonna try and get my hands on one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tamiya makes a SICK kit!! its like 67.00 here, but from what ive seen its damn worth it.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2010, 12:10 PM~16254517
> *ITS A BASEMENT THING , YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE THERE TO UNDERSTAND....
> *


x2 :rimshot:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 11 2010, 06:34 PM~16259055
> *tamiya makes a SICK kit!! its like 67.00 here, but from what ive seen its damn worth it.
> *


my homie is building one i saw it a few days ago and i said damm. he wants to trade but he wants my 850 BMW


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 11 2010, 07:29 PM~16258981
> *That post was meant for MCBA members to respond, and half the posts are from non members posting bullshit like they always do on every post on lil....
> 
> just my 2cents and if anyone doesn't like it they know where they can find me :biggrin:
> *


at the costco on Katella?


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## interiorcrocodile

the future of Cadillac


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## interiorcrocodile

this car is worth 130k as it sits


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jan 11 2010, 09:52 PM~16261588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i find it fascinating as to how many people buy into that bullshit my little brother is all into the scarface,goodfellas and godfather BS. i had one dumbass actually quote me something on casino he threw up the wrong gang sign in the wrong neighborhood they made him walk home lol.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 11 2010, 08:22 PM~16258864
> *you got booted, and cant get into any others, is why you arent in a club.
> *


Thats cold bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 11 2010, 10:09 PM~16261813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 11 2010, 11:16 PM~16261891
> *Thats cold bro
> *


mchuggies has said some foul stuff in his days here on LIL that offend vast majorities of people...what i said doesnt measure up to that.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 11 2010, 08:55 PM~16261644
> *i find it fascinating as to how many people buy into that bullshit . . .
> *



This one is priced at $198. :0 

in Vegas


----------



## urjustamemory

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130357006807


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 11 2010, 10:16 PM~16261891
> *Thats cold bro
> *


i dont care man i dont care what people say about me its just the net


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2010, 12:11 PM~16254537
> *
> i neva go in there so your right i wouldnt know. lol
> *


yup its off topic lingo :happysad:


----------



## BODINE

anyone got real young daughter?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 13 2010, 12:53 AM~16273292
> *anyone got real young daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: fit a nine month old?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 12 2010, 10:53 PM~16273292
> *anyone got real young daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO.. IM scrolling down and see..
anyone got real young daughter?

Nothing else.. Thinking wtf stalker much.. Then the pic pops up.. Wish my daughter was still that small.. Then I would not have to deal with her having a BF now..


----------



## LowandBeyond

Didnt know where else to put this. 

Grim........... Ur wheel went out today. 

Pancho......... More tips and uptop went out today. 

Mayhem/phatras.............. 0307 3330 0002 0629 2482.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2010, 02:35 PM~16278476
> *Didnt know where else to put this.
> 
> Grim........... Ur wheel went out today.
> 
> Pancho......... More tips and uptop went out today.
> 
> Mayhem/phatras.............. 0307 3330 0002 0629 2482.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 12 2010, 10:53 PM~16273292
> *anyone got real young daughter?*


Yup, my lil girl just turned 1 today actually!


----------



## grimreaper69

JACKSON, MICHIGAN: FEB. 6th, Toy Collectible Show at the Jackson Fairgrounds, 200 W. Ganson St., from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. inside the heated Fair Event Center/Rollatorium. For info call (517) 524-8899.

Just for those of you who are, or may be in the area. Last year they had TONS of models, most OOP and very good prices. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MIDWEST FINEST PLASTIC KIT & TOY SHOW

February 28th, 2010 - 55TH ILLINOIS PLASTIC KIT & TOY SHOW, EXHIBITION CENTER, 250 show tables available, BUY/SELL/TRADE/ or just browse, held at the DuPage County Fairgrounds, Exhibition Building, 2015 West Manchester Road, Wheaton, Illinois, Time: 9:00 am - 2:00 pm, Admission: Adults: $5.00 - Children under 12 yrs. $2.00 INFORMATION: Past-Time Hobbies, Inc. 9311 Ogden Avenue, Brookfield, IL 60513 (630) 969-1847 or Email: [email protected]


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 13 2010, 12:53 AM~16273292
> *anyone got real young daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size are they homie??? we just had a lil girl! :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 
ebay item number 270511707750.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 13 2010, 06:53 PM~16281545
> *JACKSON, MICHIGAN: Toy Collectible Show at the Jackson Fairgrounds, 200 W. Ganson St., from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. inside the heated Fair Event Center/Rollatorium. For info call (517) 524-8899.
> 
> Just for those of you who are, or may be in the area. Last year they had TONS of models, most OOP and very good prices.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> MIDWEST FINEST PLASTIC KIT & TOY SHOW
> 
> February 28th, 2010 - 55TH ILLINOIS PLASTIC KIT & TOY SHOW, EXHIBITION CENTER, 250 show tables available, BUY/SELL/TRADE/ or just browse, held at the DuPage County Fairgrounds, Exhibition Building, 2015 West Manchester Road, Wheaton, Illinois, Time: 9:00 am - 2:00 pm, Admission: Adults: $5.00 - Children under 12 yrs. $2.00 INFORMATION: Past-Time Hobbies, Inc. 9311 Ogden Avenue, Brookfield, IL 60513 (630) 969-1847 or Email: [email protected]
> *


when is the one in jackson??


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 13 2010, 08:32 PM~16282026
> *when is the one in jackson??
> *


Damn, my bad, I thought I put it on there. It's FEB. 6th.


----------



## kustombuilder

I have thise resin cutty body for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 08:38 PM~16282116
> *I have thise resin cutty body for sale. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can send it to me. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 13 2010, 07:39 PM~16282134
> *You can send it to me.  :biggrin:
> *


make me a offer my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 06:38 PM~16282116
> *I have thise resin cutty body for sale. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much!?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 13 2010, 07:40 PM~16282149
> *how much!?
> *


make me a offer.I think i payed 30 or 40 for it back when.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 08:40 PM~16282144
> *make me a offer my friend. :biggrin:
> *


I'll pass, I really don't like workin with resin bodies.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 13 2010, 07:41 PM~16282163
> *I'll pass, I really don't like workin with resin bodies.
> *


i dont either but some resins are worth the trouble.


----------



## CHR1S619

$30 for both :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 13 2010, 07:43 PM~16282185
> *$30 for both  :dunno:
> *


i only have the cutty.Caprice is gone.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 08:42 PM~16282175
> *i dont either but some resins are worth the trouble.
> *


Well, IMO, a Cutty isn't worth it to me. I will be ordering a couple resins from Perry's though.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 06:45 PM~16282213
> *i only have the cutty.Caprice is gone.
> *


is it in good condition?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 13 2010, 07:50 PM~16282284
> *is it in good condition?
> *


i think its in great condition.It was in my safe with the rest of the resins.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 06:52 PM~16282302
> *i think its in great condition.
> *



damn nikka ever since the captains topic dissapeared u on here all day now :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 06:52 PM~16282302
> *i think its in great condition.It was in my safe with the rest of the resins.
> *


$15 & if your close to Pegasus, I'll be there saterday. Maybe we can meet there.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2010, 07:53 PM~16282314
> *damn nikka ever since the captains topic dissapeared u on here all day now  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: skeeeet skeet skeet


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 13 2010, 07:54 PM~16282329
> *$15 & if your close to Pegasus, I'll be there saterday. Maybe we can meet there.
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 06:55 PM~16282345
> *
> *


  see you then


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 13 2010, 07:59 PM~16282401
> * see you then
> *


im going to try to make it.Sat is my wife and I aniversary. :0 cant miss that.ill be a dead man


----------



## jose510ss

:sprint:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 07:01 PM~16282429
> *im going to try to make it.Sat is my wife and I aniversary. :0 cant miss that.ill be a dead man
> *


oh ok. Well if you do take the placks too :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 13 2010, 08:03 PM~16282453
> *oh ok. Well if you do take the placks too  :biggrin:
> *


your coming from SD.just come by and scoop it up.  
or are skurd of coming to compton? :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jan 13 2010, 08:03 PM~16282446
> *:sprint:
> *


x2


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 07:06 PM~16282491
> *your coming from SD.just come by and scoop it up.
> or are skurd of coming to compton? :0
> *


Going to Pegasus for a meeting & I'm not driving. Plus if you can't make it I'm not gonna go mess your day up homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 13 2010, 08:09 PM~16282524
> *Going to Pegasus for a meeting & I'm not driving.  Plus if you can't make it I'm not gonna go mess your day up homie
> *


well.i can ship also.


----------



## BODINE

damn 15.00 good deal


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 07:12 PM~16282567
> *well.i can ship also.
> *


cool, I'll pm you my addy


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2010, 11:35 AM~16278476
> *Didnt know where else to put this.
> 
> Grim........... Ur wheel went out today.
> 
> Pancho......... More tips and uptop went out today.
> 
> Mayhem/phatras.............. 0307 3330 0002 0629 2482.
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
revell came out with the 62 hardtop?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 10:50 PM~16285663
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> revell came out with the 62 hardtop?
> *


  after i figured out to formula to build them myself.... :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 13 2010, 11:52 PM~16285687
> *  after i figured out to formula to build them myself.... :cheesy:
> *


dam i guess i have been away for awhile.revell has a few nice new things out.
that 57 caddy,olds 442 vert and 36 ford vert look nice.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 01:20 AM~16286762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT THE STYLE NOW. :uh: :wow:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 14 2010, 02:32 AM~16286795
> *IS THAT THE STYLE NOW.  :uh:  :wow:
> *


its aktualy not a styl nor a trend, since im da only 1 on earf who has it. :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 14 2010, 03:08 AM~16286872
> *its aktualy not a styl nor a trend, since im da only 1 on earf who has it. :nicoderm:
> *


looks.ah.interesting.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 14 2010, 02:32 AM~16286795
> *IS THAT THE STYLE NOW.  :uh:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## interiorcrocodile

Sneak Preview: Uncle Buck


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 14 2010, 09:13 PM~16294454
> *Sneak Preview: Uncle Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok im curious


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 14 2010, 08:20 PM~16294534
> *ok im curious
> *


Reversed Wheelbase+Hopper=RADICAL HOPPER THAT WONT GET STUCK


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 14 2010, 10:20 PM~16294534
> *ok im curious
> *


Uncle Buck was a John Candy skit ! he drove an LTD ! SO i'm guessing he is going to try and turn that monty out into a LTD !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 14 2010, 10:23 PM~16294581
> *Reversed Wheelbase+Hopper=RADICAL HOPPER THAT WONT GET STUCK
> *


* MAKES NO SENCE !*


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2010, 08:23 PM~16294591
> *Uncle Buck  was  a  John  Candy  skit  !  he  drove  an  LTD  !  SO  i'm  guessing  he  is  going  to  try  and  turn  that  monty  out    into  a  LTD !
> *


nah, its was inspired by this song


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2010, 08:25 PM~16294604
> * MAKES  NO  SENCE  !
> *


give it time


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 14 2010, 09:23 PM~16294581
> *Reversed Wheelbase+Hopper=RADICAL HOPPER THAT WONT GET STUCK
> *


circus hopper. gotcha nice work so far. gonna have to keep an eye on it


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 14 2010, 08:36 PM~16294763
> *circus hopper. gotcha nice work so far. gonna have to keep an eye on it
> *


i noticed thats what its all about with people these days, its like drag racing for retards.


----------



## southside groovin

true, but the hoppers are fun to watch. im tryna build my cutty to lay low enough in the back to scrape blocks but lock up high enough to hit high 50s and low 60s. its rare to see cars nowadays capable of doin both unless its a really old school impala, but theres certain years of impalas that i wouldnt DARE hop....


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 14 2010, 08:44 PM~16294875
> *true, but the hoppers are fun to watch. im tryna build my cutty to lay low enough in the back to scrape blocks but lock up high enough to hit high 50s and low 60s. its rare to see cars nowadays capable of doin both unless its a really old school impala, but theres certain years of impalas that i wouldnt DARE hop....
> *


i would make a hopper out of a bomb in a heartbeat :biggrin: 


piss on lowriding tradition and its bullshit


----------



## southside groovin

its not all about lowriding tradition tho homie. gotta leave somethin for the kids to enjoy. a lot of people say lowriding is dead but i believe everything comes full circle. the lifestyle will have its day in the sun again as long as we dont destroy all the good cars...


----------



## LowandBeyond

Chevy van with race trl kit. 

Ebay #. 250563789857 
:0


----------



## DEUCES76

lowriderin isnt dead it will never die it will always be around just look at what japan lowriderin is hella big over there


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and the wire wheel has been around pretty much since the dawn of the car..its not gonna die out anytime soon. Shit customization isnt gonna fade out for that matter too.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 15 2010, 08:54 AM~16299941
> *lowriderin isnt dead it will never die it will always be around just look at what japan lowriderin is hella big over there
> *


ive been around lowriding most of my life and seen every trend that has come and gone against lowriders from mini trucks to donkeys and still lowriders havent died out it just keeps gettin stronger by the yr so if anybody says that lowriders are dead or a trend their just haters  in my books


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 15 2010, 06:54 PM~16299941
> *lowriderin isnt dead it will never die it will always be around just look at what japan lowriderin is hella big over there
> *


One of my life dreams is to bring Lowriding to Estonia. :biggrin: 

Well, someone brought very clean pearl blue 59 Impala to Estonia, it had juiced up, but owner was not into lowriders so he removed the hydraulics and replaced the wheels with stock ones. Too bad there are first signs of rust already in the engine bay.
Pics are here:
http://usaraud.ee/?id=5_5_20_821
I heard that it appeared in some magazine in the States, if anyone could show me link or pics then it would be cool :biggrin: 


And there was Buick Riviera with Supreme wheels and airbags, and owner proudly told that its first lowrider in Estonia, but to be honest, he didnt know shit about lowriders and he already sold it in first year  . It wasnt much of a lowrider either.
http://black66.planet.ee/ABCS%202009/abcs%2009%20035.jpg


----------



## mademan

just got this in the mail








gunmetal pearl, aqua shimmer flake, OLDSKOOL gold fleck, and kustomshop rainbow shift flake










and 2 new guns, a 1.4 touchup and a 2.5 fullsize


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2010, 01:56 PM~16301463
> *just got this in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gunmetal pearl, aqua shimmer flake, OLDSKOOL gold fleck, and kustomshop rainbow shift flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 new guns, a 1.4 touchup and a 2.5 fullsize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well dont let us hold you back.get crackin.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2010, 01:57 PM~16301472
> *well dont let us hold you back.get crackin.
> *


cant paint for a couple more months. probly until april. Its still too cold and I got no place to paint.


I got more flake, pearl and HOK paint commin though. As soon as I can paint.... ya better believe I will be


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2010, 01:59 PM~16301486
> *cant paint for a couple more months. probly until april. Its still too cold and I got no place to paint.
> I got more flake, pearl and HOK paint commin though. As soon as I can paint.... ya better believe I will be
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

I need a brush so i can use flakes and pearls.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2010, 02:10 PM~16301586
> *I need a brush so i can use flakes and pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mcloven

damn


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2010, 02:10 PM~16301586
> *I need a brush so i can use flakes and pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn...... I was tryin to buy all that, but I guess you already had......he said he had it on hold for someone.


----------



## mademan

Id like to extend a HUGE FUCK YOU to tcp global autobody...... usually when I buy HOK from them if its under say 2lb..... they charge me 24.95 shipping. thats about 10- 2oz bottles.

so I just bought 5 bottles and got ahold of them about shipping....... they want 87.40 to ship it to me..... for 40.00 worth of paint...... 

then he sends me a big thing saying that there is a hazmat fee for shipping urethane paint..... well howcome I was never charged it before ,when I bought way more???


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2010, 02:33 PM~16302271
> *Id like to extend a HUGE FUCK YOU to tcp global autobody...... usually when I buy HOK from them if its under say 2lb..... they charge me 24.95 shipping. thats about 10- 2oz bottles.
> 
> so I just bought  5 bottles and got ahold of them about shipping....... they want 87.40 to ship it to me..... for 40.00 worth of paint......
> 
> then he sends me a big thing saying that there is a hazmat fee for shipping urethane paint..... well howcome I was never charged it before ,when I bought way more???
> *



TRY BLACK GOLD


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2010, 02:33 PM~16302271
> *Id like to extend a HUGE FUCK YOU to tcp global autobody...... usually when I buy HOK from them if its under say 2lb..... they charge me 24.95 shipping. thats about 10- 2oz bottles.
> 
> so I just bought  5 bottles and got ahold of them about shipping....... they want 87.40 to ship it to me..... for 40.00 worth of paint......
> 
> then he sends me a big thing saying that there is a hazmat fee for shipping urethane paint..... well howcome I was never charged it before ,when I bought way more???
> *



or try local auto body supply shop. 

I use to get all kandy at black gold till I started to look around. Now I go to a local auto body/paint supply shop and get 2 ounces of kandy for a couple bucks. 

another option go to paint shop and ask for leftovers. If they are cool they will sell or even give you an ounce or two of paints being used


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 15 2010, 03:41 PM~16302340
> *or try local auto body supply shop.
> 
> I use to get all kandy at black gold till I started to look around. Now I go to a local auto body/paint  supply shop and get 2 ounces of kandy for a couple bucks.
> 
> another option go to paint shop and ask for leftovers. If they are cool they will sell or even give you an ounce or two of paints being used
> *


there is only one paint shop in town, and all they deal in is Sherwin Williams Water Bourne shit.... I want HOK , and there is NO WAY im paying more than the cost of HOK for waterbased shit.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 15 2010, 10:45 AM~16300341
> *
> And there was Buick Riviera with Supreme wheels and airbags, and owner proudly told that its first lowrider in Estonia, but to be honest, he didnt know shit about lowriders and he already sold it in first  year  . It wasnt much of a lowrider either.
> http://black66.planet.ee/ABCS%202009/abcs%2009%20035.jpg
> *


it a lowrider


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2010, 10:41 AM~16300296
> *ive been around lowriding most of my life and seen every trend that has come and gone against lowriders from mini trucks to donkeys and still lowriders havent died out it just keeps gettin stronger by the yr so if anybody says that lowriders are dead or a trend their just haters   in my books
> *


all them trends are still around


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 15 2010, 04:12 PM~16302587
> *it a lowrider
> *


its fly too!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2010, 02:25 PM~16302193
> *damn...... I was tryin to buy all that, but I guess you already had......he said he had it on hold for someone.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 16 2010, 12:12 AM~16302587
> *it a lowrider
> *


Yeah, and owner still tried to figure out how the switches work during car show.... he had that car since spring and car show was in mid summer :uh: , and he showed off his big sound system by putting on song Kerly-Walking On Air

That is not lowrider, it might look like one, it has old school wheels and can raise and lower the ride(even though it has gay ass airbags), but that doesnt make it to lowrider yet. 


At least his chick looks kinda hot.


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 15 2010, 10:54 AM~16299941
> *lowriderin isnt dead it will never die it will always be around just look at what japan lowriderin is hella big over there
> *


i never said it was dead. i think its a little bit harder to lowride nowadays than it used to be but it aint dead....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 15 2010, 04:08 PM~16303073
> *i never said it was dead. i think its a little bit harder to lowride nowadays than it used to be but it aint dead....
> *



x2. 

Just try to find 155/80's anymore. I can find them all day long, but black wall only.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2010, 04:12 PM~16303105
> *x2.
> 
> Just try to find 155/80's anymore.  I can find them all day long,  but black wall only.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i figured out how to make white walls out of those from a hot rod trick, thats the other problem with lowriding it used to be about creativity and that shit went flying out the window exept in model cars and bicycles.


----------



## mademan




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2010, 07:34 PM~16304215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass.


----------



## mcloven

where did u get the crotch rocket


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 15 2010, 06:54 PM~16304335
> *where did u get the crotch rocket
> *


i got one too i have a Red Bull


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2010, 05:12 PM~16303105
> *x2.
> 
> Just try to find 155/80's anymore.  I can find them all day long,  but black wall only.
> *


tried npep boys? i get them for $30 each all day long...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 15 2010, 07:22 PM~16304564
> *tried npep boys? i get them for $30 each all day long...
> *


havent tryed them cause they ahella drive. 
Theres places in town that can get them, but they want 65$ a pop for them. Fukthat. 

Its alright for now anyways. Wrecked one lincoln last sept and threw a rod in the other last week.


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2010, 08:31 PM~16304687
> *havent tryed them cause they ahella drive.
> Theres places in town that can get them, but they want 65$ a pop for them.  Fukthat.
> 
> Its alright for now anyways.  Wrecked one lincoln last sept and threw a rod in the other last week.
> *


still got the delta?


----------



## grimreaper69

0 feedback, but look at that price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aoshima-Toyota-4Runner...=item27ae91d272


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 15 2010, 08:15 PM~16305153
> *still got the delta?
> *


Yup yup. Gotta get a carb for her.


----------



## stilldownivlife

a flyer i made last night


----------



## kustombuilder

Today is my wifes and i 11 yr anniversary. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2010, 11:58 PM~16313480
> *Today is my wifes and i 11 yr anniversary. :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS KB AND MRS. KB


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 16 2010, 11:57 PM~16313968
> *CONGRATS KB AND MRS. KB
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## jimbo

CONGRATS KB! Hope I make it there!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 12:20 AM~16314145
> *CONGRATS KB! Hope I make it there!
> *


thank you bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Actual billet grille, but the 2nd one ive made... third one, i think ill keep that one.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2010, 12:58 AM~16313480
> *Today is my wifes and i 11 yr anniversary. :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2010, 03:52 AM~16314749
> *Actual billet grille, but the 2nd one ive made... third one, i think ill keep that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD LIL D!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 17 2010, 09:03 AM~16315373
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!
> *


thank you my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 16 2010, 09:58 PM~16313480-->
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my wifes and i 11 yr anniversary. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uffin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2010, 12:52 AM~16314749
> *Actual billet grille, but the 2nd one ive made... third one, i think ill keep that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that grille looks dope :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2010, 10:02 AM~16315600
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> that grille looks dope :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2010, 09:10 AM~16315640
> *:cheesy: :wave:
> *



sup david , eating b day cake with the missis gonna go watch matinee movie at 10


----------



## undead white boy

Anyone know where i can get referance pics of the camaro that was in the show jesse james is a dead man the episode was when he ran from the cops.I tried google and got nothing, tried westcoastchoppers.com and it was down for repairs. I want to model this car in 1:20th scale any websites/ pics would help. Thank you.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 17 2010, 02:39 PM~16316697
> *Anyone know where i can get referance pics of the camaro that was in the show jesse james is a dead man the episode was when he ran from the cops.I tried google and got nothing, tried westcoastchoppers.com and it was down for repairs. I want to model this car in 1:20th scale any websites/ pics would help. Thank you.
> *


here u go undead. hope this helps. bout all i could find as far as reference goes :uh: 

http://www.spike.com/full-episode/jesse-james-vs-cops/32405


----------



## interiorcrocodile

brap brap brap


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 09:12 PM~16319633
> *brap brap brap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice  

wut color is that?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 17 2010, 07:16 PM~16319676
> *nice
> 
> wut color is that?
> *


Nail Polish OPI "yoga-ta get this blue"


----------



## tunzafun

http://cgi.ebay.com/1976-chevete-pro-stree...=item3efc018b9a

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2010, 04:12 PM~16303105
> *x2.
> 
> Just try to find 155/80's anymore.  I can find them all day long,  but black wall only.
> *


That why Coker makes 5.20's. Real lowriders ride on 5.20's. And don't use " the radial ride better" , it's a lowrider. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 17 2010, 10:22 PM~16321406
> *That why Coker makes 5.20's. Real lowriders ride on 5.20's. And don't use " the radial ride better" , it's a lowrider. :biggrin:
> *


my caprice rides like shit no matter what im rollin on, lmfao


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 17 2010, 09:22 PM~16321406
> *That why Coker makes 5.20's. Real lowriders ride on 5.20's. And don't use " the radial ride better" , it's a lowrider. :biggrin:
> *


lol my friend said the same shit till he got sick of replacing tires every week.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 17 2010, 10:22 PM~16321406
> *That why Coker makes 5.20's. Real lowriders ride on 5.20's. And don't use " the radial ride better" , it's a lowrider. :biggrin:
> *


garbage 

gota get lucky and find some og 520's


----------



## interiorcrocodile

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 18 2010, 04:44 PM~16328812
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 03:45 PM~16328823
> *:|
> *


what do you expect i work in a morgue night shift has master puppet theater. 

we play dominoes :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: i went to the junkyard today


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 18 2010, 03:51 PM~16328870
> *:wow: i went to the junkyard today
> *


find anything, i do all the time then throw it over the fence


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 18 2010, 04:49 PM~16328854
> *what do you expect i work in a morgue night shift has master puppet theater.
> 
> we play dominoes :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yizzer!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 18 2010, 04:54 PM~16328898
> *find anything, i do all the time then throw it over the fence
> *


my bro finds some good stuff 

just to resale make little $$


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2010, 03:56 PM~16328925
> *my bro finds some good stuff
> 
> just to resale make little $$
> *


i make full profit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 17 2010, 09:22 PM~16321406
> *That why Coker makes 5.20's. Real lowriders ride on 5.20's. And don't use " the radial ride better" , it's a lowrider. :biggrin:
> *


 yea.. I am not into 13's for any of my big cars.... I started riding on 5/20's I love them..
premium sports with the pretty white wall....
To me the Kooker tires. to me looks like 5/60 /14s not 5/20 14.s
so have my own little personal thing I do.. as long as i can still find..1/75/70 14's in a while wall?


----------



## mcloven

nice cutty is that gonna be a junker


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 18 2010, 03:11 PM~16329102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, looks just like the first car I ever owned. I would grind a little near the back area of where the rear quarter window and the back window meet just at the trunk area. Thats where you'll find some rust holes at.


----------



## [email protected]

I MISS THAT WHIP


----------



## jimbo

MY PS3 KEEPS FREEZING!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 18 2010, 08:56 PM~16331053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS THAT WHIP
> *



Looks like a nice build. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2010, 04:56 PM~16328925
> *my bro finds some good stuff
> 
> just to resale make little $$
> *


last month he got a cutty euro clip for like 70.00 ...sold for 580 on ebay


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2010, 10:07 PM~16333238
> *last month he got a cutty euro clip for like 70.00 ...sold for 580 on ebay
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Fukin awesome shit. :wow: :wow: A running 1/6 scale v8. So badass. 

http://www.moyermade.com/chevyV8.html


----------



## Ohio Chad

/v/tMwhl4IrPNc&hl=en_US&fs=1


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 18 2010, 11:39 PM~16332745
> *Looks like a nice build. :biggrin:
> *





i dont know................ you tell me :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

Anyone know the firing order on a '57 Chevy Bel Air 283?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2010, 10:30 AM~16337299
> *i dont know................ you tell me :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 19 2010, 09:57 AM~16338038
> *Anyone know the firing order on a '57 Chevy Bel Air 283?
> *


1957 Chevrolet 283 V8 Engine Specs 
1957 Chevrolet 283 V8 Engine Specs. … Firing Order: 18436572 (front to rear left bank: 1-3-5-7, right bank: 2-4-6-8) …
www.secondchancegarage.com/publ... - Options


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 19 2010, 12:09 PM~16338157
> *1957 Chevrolet 283 V8 Engine Specs
> 1957 Chevrolet 283 V8 Engine Specs. … Firing Order: 18436572 (front to rear left bank: 1-3-5-7, right bank: 2-4-6-8) …
> www.secondchancegarage.com/publ... - Options
> *



tHANKS lOW.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

q7wG4uy-Phs&feature=related

sick.. just sick....

joMK1WZjP7g&feature=related


----------



## interiorcrocodile

about tradition






i shit on it


----------



## Reverend Hearse

GONNA PUT THE SHOPPING KART HANDLE EXHAUST ON THAT ONE TOO?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2010, 04:29 PM~16342192
> *GONNA PUT THE SHOPPING KART HANDLE EXHAUST ON THAT ONE TOO?
> *


nah keeping it Aussie


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 20 2010, 10:59 PM~16358962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good! those are SICK wheels!! where you get em?


----------



## phatras

aoshima vienna kreis with fatter lips..


----------



## Kirby

Hey guys, i'm selling off all of my decal stash. I have a crapload to get rid of. Mark asked first about it so he's got first dibs but if he isnt intrested, would anyone else be? I will throw em on ebay if not. Just let me know if you guys are intrested.


----------



## Kirby

:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

KIRBY I WOULD BE!


----------



## tunzafun

lets see em! :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 20 2010, 11:04 PM~16359691
> *aoshima vienna kreis with fatter lips..
> *


yup, i plan on staggering the fronts


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Jan 21 2010, 02:41 AM~16360970-->
> 
> 
> 
> KIRBY I WOULD BE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, i'll see what mark says.
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Jan 21 2010, 05:28 AM~16361276
> *lets see em!  :biggrin:
> *


I will post pictures if he isnt intrested. Theres alot and i want to dump em all at once...takes too much time mailing just one or two.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jan 21 2010, 02:04 AM~16360755
> *Hey guys, i'm selling off all of my decal stash. I have a crapload to get rid of. Mark asked first about it so he's got first dibs but if he isnt intrested, would anyone else be? I will throw em on ebay if not. Just let me know if you guys are intrested.
> *



:yes: pm me


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 19 2010, 05:26 PM~16342159
> *about tradition
> i shit on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lock it up


----------



## Reverend Hearse

from the junkyard today....
wrecked truck..... 2002 gmc 










art car?


----------



## interiorcrocodile




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16369622
> *from the junkyard today....
> wrecked truck..... 2002 gmc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> art car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude are u sure that even used to be a truck? damn wtf happened?!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 21 2010, 08:40 PM~16369928
> *dude are u sure that even used to be a truck? damn wtf happened?!
> *


It said 2002 gmc on the tailgate , the portion of the firewall with the brake booster and vin number was laying on the ground next to it. Whatever hit it was big .....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2010, 11:43 PM~16370797
> *It said 2002 gmc on the tailgate , the portion of the firewall with the brake booster and vin number was laying on the ground next to it. Whatever hit it was big .....
> *


yea no shit man! looks like it collided head on with a semi or somethin around that size


----------



## Siim123

There's actually more than just random stuff in this artwork i did in school during this week. I've hide lot of emotions and feelings in this picture nobody wont understand.


----------



## Siim123

Tonight it should be -30'C over here, which should be around -22F :0 . Shit I'm not even prepared for that, I'm out of beer. :0 :biggrin: 


Made this one myself :biggrin: (if i havent already posted here, cant remember)


----------



## BODINE




----------



## lowridermodels

all the decals from kirby are mine fockers!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 22 2010, 02:35 PM~16376993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 22 2010, 05:40 AM~16373708
> *There's actually more than just random stuff in this artwork i did in school during this week. I've hide lot of emotions and feelings in this picture nobody wont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 22 2010, 11:34 PM~16377497
> *
> *


I got the idea from your Lambo


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 22 2010, 05:40 AM~16373708
> *There's actually more than just random stuff in this artwork i did in school during this week. I've hide lot of emotions and feelings in this picture nobody wont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 20 2009, 12:39 PM~14828609
> *dude thats only half the story...
> 
> so she sucking my cock right and damn its feeling good. So just as I'm about to cum...I tell her, I gonna cum baby. What does she do? she lifts her head up and says, what ju-say? As she says that my cock falls and slaps me in the stomach (cause its fucking hard as a rock) and I bust a nut and shoot myself in the forehead! :angry: I was like awwww damn I got shot! :angry:  She thougth that shit was funny!    :nosad:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 22 2010, 03:51 PM~16378110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: that nikka looks like a dog with rabies :uh: :uh: :uh: 



DOES IT BITE ????????????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 03:59 PM~16378185
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  that nikka looks like a dog with rabies  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> DOES IT BITE ????????????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


he said he loves cock so i guess he does bite hno:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

painting this GTO for free so its pretty dusty, shit needed a lot of body work too :angry: 








this is the color








found these digging in the garage i think i might go with the far right for the 59 im rebuilding


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 22 2010, 07:09 PM~16379889
> *painting this GTO for free so its pretty dusty, shit needed a lot of body work too :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found these digging in the garage i think i might go with the far right for the 59 im rebuilding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nail polish???????????????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: b carefull with nail polish itl eat up the paint......


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 07:17 PM~16379994
> *nail polish???????????????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  b carefull with nail polish itl eat up the paint......
> *


 who said that :dunno: this was nail polish too


----------



## PINK86REGAL

some gold plating i did 2day.....


----------



## interiorcrocodile

i think it looks good not really a pontiac color but then again what do you expect for free


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16381263
> *some gold plating i did 2day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That your ride bro?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 22 2010, 09:32 PM~16381567
> *That your ride bro?
> *


naw friend /cutomer i did the gold plating on the car. still got more plating to do 2 it. i got a 63 ht im building


----------



## grimreaper69

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 22 2010, 09:36 PM~16381610
> *Looks good.  :thumbsup:
> *


thank u


----------



## juanz1947

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16380290
> *who said that :dunno: this was nail polish too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you do the vinyl top 

i have this 70 impala model car and want to make it like my 70 impala but my impala have a vinyl top is there any way i can paint it to look like a vinyl top


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by juanz1947_@Jan 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16381763
> *how did you do the vinyl top
> 
> i have this 70 impala model car and want to make it like my 70 impala but my impala have a vinyl top is there any way i can paint it to look like a vinyl top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i did it with Masking Tape then painted it semi gloss black


----------



## juanz1947

ok cool thats whats i was thinking i guess i have to try it out first


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2010, 10:01 PM~16381263
> *some gold plating i did 2day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work i wana do some gold plating too :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 23 2010, 02:46 AM~16383784
> *nice work i wana do some gold plating too :biggrin:
> *


thanx E. ugot my # when ur ready for some gold hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok, this is really screwed up. I bought decals from Trick or Treat 2 back in Oct. 08. They just now showed up in the mail. The postmark on the envelope says Oct. 21 2008. They have been sitting in the mailbox at my OLD place for over a year. My carrier said she seen tracks in the driveway so she figured she'd check the box and found them with a ton of other mail. She knew where I had moved to, so she brought them over personally. I knew the USPS was worthless.


----------



## mademan

Damn that makes you wonder what happens too all ur shit that goes missing. I lost at least 10 parcels last year. And mini sent me a parcel over a month ago and I still haven't got it ....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 23 2010, 02:46 AM~16383784
> *nice work i wana do some gold plating too :biggrin:
> *


and you will :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 23 2010, 07:24 PM~16385144
> *Damn that makes you wonder what happens too all ur shit that goes missing. I lost at least 10 parcels last year. And mini sent me a parcel over a month ago and I still haven't got it ....
> *


I havent received 3 packages, one from DLO, which he sent before christmas, two from other forum, one of them is urethane and one of them is tires for 94 impala, both packages have been sent many weeks ago.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 23 2010, 12:24 PM~16385144
> *Damn that makes you wonder what happens too all ur shit that goes missing. I lost at least 10 parcels last year. And mini sent me a parcel over a month ago and I still haven't got it ....
> *


That's what I'm sayin. I've mailed out M.O.'s to people that never got em, I sent a kit to Carl, he never got it. It's almost easier to drop shit off at peoples doors.


----------



## mademan

Hell I sent a package to phatras.... 6 days 42.00..... I coulda drove it down to him and saved on fuel, lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 23 2010, 12:43 PM~16385246
> *Hell I sent a package to phatras.... 6 days 42.00..... I coulda drove it down to him and saved on fuel, lol
> *


 :yes: But if you're gonna do that you better have all your affairs in order and make sure there's nothing in your car that can nail your ass to a wall when you try cross the border. :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 18 2010, 04:44 PM~16328812
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmfao


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-2055-1-25-Scale...=item3a570c0520

http://cgi.ebay.com/P9-2X-2005-CADILLAC-ES...=item5885a7ae40

http://cgi.ebay.com/64-Cadillac-Convertibl...=item4a9def7b18

http://cgi.ebay.com/L00K-JO-HAN-1964-CADIL...=item4ced30a3ba

http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSIC-JO-HAN-Boss-Ma...=item3ca96752b7

http://cgi.ebay.com/06-REVELL-DONKS-CUSTOM...=item335956baa9

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Custom-Cadillac...=item1e5a097db0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## grimreaper69

Nice lookin rig Dave.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 23 2010, 01:20 PM~16385473
> *Nice lookin rig Dave.
> *


Thanks grim ! alot work left ! i hand made the rear fenders yesturday and did some work on it with big c and 1 of his rigs ! you need to see his set up ! Totally bad ass ! 

I will post more of mine on tuesday when i'm off work ! I have limited time on the comp sat- mon due to being at work but i get updates this week !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2010, 02:35 PM~16385575
> *Thanks  grim !  alot  work  left  !  i  hand  made  the  rear  fenders  yesturday  and  did  some  work on it  with  big  c  and  1  of  his  rigs  !    you  need to  see  his  set  up !  Totally  bad  ass !
> 
> I  will  post  more  of  mine  on tuesday  when  i'm  off  work !    I  have  limited  time  on  the  comp  sat- mon  due  to  being  at  work  but  i  get  updates  this  week !
> *


cant wait for those updates!!!! looking killer mini!!!!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

im done


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

jeez, wheres a time machine when you need it. i want to go back to like 05-06 when all you saw were pics and pics of builds per page, buncha badass builders topics on the first page instead of the sale threads and horrible newbies, where you could be in aw with every click. layitlow is beat tonight.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 23 2010, 11:54 PM~16391443
> *jeez, wheres a time machine when you need it. i want to go back to like 05-06 when all you saw were pics and pics of builds per page, buncha badass builders topics on the first page instead of the sale threads and horrible newbies, where you could be in aw with every click. layitlow is beat tonight.
> *


they call it a sign of the times, i get better and people dont notice but at least the ones with deep pockets notice now


----------



## Siim123

Anybody knows anything about Charles(85 Biarritz)? If anyone can talk with him in person or something, could you ask him for me one thing. Does he want his 61 and 94 Impala back which he sent me for free? I think tonight I will decide that I will sell every completed model car and send the free stuff back to everybody who has done good for me.
I'm fucked up, I might be done with this hobby, I only have to finish Firebird at all costs. Every other tool and kit i just want to get rid of.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 24 2010, 10:27 AM~16392701
> *Anybody knows anything about Charles(85 Biarritz)? If anyone can talk with him in person or something, could you ask him for me one thing. Does he want his 61 and 94 Impala back which he sent me for free? I think tonight I will decide that I will sell every completed model car and send the free stuff back to everybody who has done good for me.
> I'm fucked up, I might be done with this hobby, I only have to finish Firebird at all costs. Every other tool and kit i just want to get rid of.
> *


Put them in a box in your closet or something. The building bug will bite you again. I go on and off. Somethings I won't touch a model in like 4 months and other times I'll build for like 5-6 months in a row. Everyone needs a break every once and awhile.


----------



## Siim123

If i hear bad news tonight, I dont want any model car in my life anymore. They have done too much bad for me :uh:


----------



## Ohio Chad

I've got a question guys. I wanna run the gas line from the tank to the engine but I'm not sure what size would fit the scale. What's best for the 1/24-1/25 scale? I seen Scale Dreams has hardline in 1/2", 3/16", 3/4", and 3/8".

Also what pulley set would be the best for the 283 engine?

http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa.../Categories.bok

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 24 2010, 11:33 AM~16392737
> *If i hear bad news tonight, I dont want any model car in my life anymore. They have done too much bad for me :uh:
> *



Siim, it's not the hobby that you're having trouble with boss... I agree with Chad, put them in a closet, take a break and do something else to get your mind off it... Come back to it when it suits you. If you sell off everything you own and then get rid of everything else, when you decide one day you want to start again, IT WILL COST YOU bigger bucks... trust me bro, I did the same thing 6 years ago....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 24 2010, 11:40 AM~16393144
> *Siim, it's not the hobby that you're having trouble with boss... I agree with Chad, put them in a closet, take a break and do something else to get your mind off it... Come back to it when it suits you. If you sell off everything you own and then get rid of everything else, when you decide one day you want to start again, IT WILL COST YOU bigger bucks... trust me bro, I did the same thing 6 years ago....
> *


X2 Back in 02 I got rid of EVERYTHING. I figured I didn't have the time for it anymore. When I decided to get back at it in 04 I had to spend a LOT of money, only to lose it all again last year and have to start from scratch again. Trust me, hang onto all of it, you'll want to build again some day.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 24 2010, 06:40 PM~16393144
> *Siim, it's not the hobby that you're having trouble with boss...
> *


its not the boss


----------



## interiorcrocodile

x3 i was there too man i stuck all my shit in a closet and waited till the shit storm settled


----------



## Siim123

Thanks for the good words brothers. 
I think I wont throw anything away this time, I just got some explanations from somebody, not feeling so shit anymore.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 24 2010, 04:36 PM~16394957
> *Thanks for the good words brothers.
> I think I wont throw anything away this time, I just got some explanations from somebody, not feeling so shit anymore.
> *



Good to hear bro... :wow: Was gonna have to smack :twak: the sense into you :0 :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 24 2010, 03:36 PM~16394957
> *Thanks for the good words brothers.
> I think I wont throw anything away this time, I just got some explanations from somebody, not feeling so shit anymore.
> *


 :thumbsup: Good to hear bro.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 24 2010, 11:32 AM~16393082
> *I've got a question guys.  I wanna run the gas line from the tank to the engine but I'm not sure what size would fit the scale.  What's best for the 1/24-1/25 scale?  I seen Scale Dreams has hardline in 1/2", 3/16", 3/4", and 3/8".
> 
> Also what pulley set would be the best for the 283 engine?
> 
> http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa.../Categories.bok
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> *


----------



## interiorcrocodile

chad i would go with .015 wire


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 24 2010, 08:41 PM~16397938
> *chad i would go with .015 wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good!


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 24 2010, 09:41 PM~16397938
> *chad i would go with .015 wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.015? Sorry I'm math retarded...


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 24 2010, 07:57 PM~16398148
> *.015?  Sorry I'm math retarded...
> *


----------



## Ohio Chad

Thanks


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 24 2010, 10:40 AM~16393144
> *Siim, it's not the hobby that you're having trouble with boss... I agree with Chad, put them in a closet, take a break and do something else to get your mind off it... Come back to it when it suits you. If you sell off everything you own and then get rid of everything else, when you decide one day you want to start again, IT WILL COST YOU bigger bucks... trust me bro, I did the same thing 6 years ago....
> *



x1000 i toke years off not by choice it just happened and i still get little time to do it but i never sell my shit cool thing about it is i have shit they dont make anymore or was discontinued any way keep it bro dont let life,s shit get to you itll pass no matter how bad it seems right now .good luck and remeber these guys on lay it low are here for you


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2010, 11:29 AM~16385171
> *and you will :cheesy:
> *



:boink: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

What the heck is this ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvxnwaKMMUk...player_embedded


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 26 2010, 10:03 PM~16417216
> *What the heck is this ??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvxnwaKMMUk...player_embedded
> *


Looks basically like those Bosozoku style stuff. Bosozokus are cars with very radical bodykits and very long exhaust pipes and very wide rims with big camber. They look like that because Japan's Bosozoku gang showed how they respond to Japan's laws because everything they have on their bozo-cars are illegal. 
I think those rides in video are basically the same, they dont look like bosos but they should have the same point.


----------



## tunzafun

they look like these jl cars from a few years ago...minus the blowers lol

http://www.kollectibles.kdm-inc.com/diecast/jl/sfasst2.jpg


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 26 2010, 01:12 PM~16417297
> *Looks basically like those Bosozoku style stuff. Bosozokus are cars with very radical bodykits and very long exhaust pipes and very wide rims with big camber. They look like that because Japan's Bosozoku gang showed how they respond to Japan's laws because everything they have on their bozo-cars are illegal.
> I think those rides in video are basically the same, they dont look like bosos but they should have the same point.
> *


the technical name are Zoku-sha or Kasumatsu-ka


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 26 2010, 01:34 PM~16417554
> *they look like these jl cars from a few years ago...minus the blowers lol
> 
> http://www.kollectibles.kdm-inc.com/diecast/jl/sfasst2.jpg
> *


they also existed


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 26 2010, 05:46 PM~16418363
> *they also existed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





that bitch is lifted boy!


----------



## tunzafun

old school donk right there :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 26 2010, 06:35 PM~16418848
> *old school donk right there  :biggrin:
> *





nothin wrong with a old school gasser, but that one is a lil bit up there if ya ask me


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 05:36 PM~16418860
> *nothin wrong with a old school gasser, but that one is a lil bit up there if ya ask me
> *


yea gassers are pretty badass. i used to didnt care for em much but lookin thru all my scale auto mags and seein em in there they kinda grew on me :biggrin: wouldnt mind buildin one one day


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 26 2010, 06:39 PM~16418893
> *yea gassers are pretty badass. i used to didnt care for em much but lookin thru all my scale auto mags and seein em in there they kinda grew on me  :biggrin: wouldnt mind buildin one one day
> *





i should have a couple comein this year :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 05:43 PM~16418925
> *i should have a couple comein this year :cheesy:
> *


ill def be keepin an eye out for em :0


----------



## chevyguy97

they also existed








[/quote]

im a chevy guy and I did not know they made a 4x4 car. lol damn that's lifted


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 26 2010, 06:55 PM~16419043
> *ill def be keepin an eye out for em  :0
> *






if you got the new scale auto mag. im doin the 57 210 gasser soon  already have the suspension drilled out :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> they also existed


im a chevy guy and I did not know they made a 4x4 car. lol damn that's lifted
[/quote]




lol its a gasser bro, not a 4x4 lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 06:57 PM~16419065
> *if you got the new scale auto mag. im doin the 57 210 gasser soon   already have the suspension drilled out  :biggrin:
> *


GETER DONE FOR TOLEDO HOME BOI!!!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 05:57 PM~16419065
> *if you got the new scale auto mag. im doin the 57 210 gasser soon   already have the suspension drilled out  :biggrin:
> *


i do. thats whats inspiring me to build one. not sure if ill use the same kit or try somethin different :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hearse-junk-yard_W0QQi...=item3a572694b3


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 26 2010, 07:09 PM~16419150
> *GETER DONE FOR TOLEDO HOME BOI!!!!
> *





ima try! when is the toledo show this year again?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 26 2010, 07:10 PM~16419152
> *i do. thats whats inspiring me to build one. not sure if ill use the same kit or try somethin different  :cheesy:
> *





ima do the same one they did, but ima do different colors tho, and i gotta find someone around here that will print up some nice gasser decals for me


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 07:49 PM~16419566
> *ima try! when is the toledo show this year again?
> *


october


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 26 2010, 07:51 PM~16419598
> *october
> *





yea ill be there


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 06:51 PM~16419587
> *ima do the same one they did, but ima do different colors tho, and i gotta find someone around here that will print up some nice gasser decals for me
> *


if u find somethin good to print decals let me know. im wantin to print off some krispy kreme logos for a future krispy kreme themed donk :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 26 2010, 06:09 PM~16419799
> *if u find somethin good to print decals let me know. im wantin to print off some krispy kreme logos for a future krispy kreme themed donk  :0  :cheesy:
> *


get at me with pics, ill see what I can do


----------



## tunzafun

heres what i was thinkin...  

http://alittlebitsilly.files.wordpress.com...-kreme-logo.jpg
http://www.masgrafx.com/masgrafxracing/mod...s/temp/2242.jpg
http://www.trendsandspots.com/wp-content/u...1/hotdonuts.gif


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody ever use u-pol clear in a can ?


----------



## [email protected]

20 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: syko, FrameDragger, pancho1969, dade county, slash, just_a-doodz, chris hicks, grimreaper69, tunzafun, phatras, Aces'N'Eights, bigbodylac, 84regallimited



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 12:57 AM~16424062
> *Anybody ever use u-pol clear in a can ?
> *





where do you get it at?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 09:01 PM~16424113
> *where do you get it at?
> *


:dunno: I just heard of it today on an airbrush fourm . They say its bout the best clear in a can. I think it like urathane. I know its sold on ebay


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 01:07 AM~16424233
> *:dunno: I just heard of it today on an airbrush fourm . They say its bout the best clear in a can. I think it like urathane. I know its sold on ebay
> *





http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/U-POL-POWER...omotiveQ5fTools




laquer................ and from what i can see, its sounds like its the shit! and pretty cheap too :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

I just thought Id tell all my L.I.L. homies whats been up.Ive FINALLY got a real "project" for myself.Ive always had a thing for Chevy C10 trucks and I recently picked this up.It needs a LOT of work (as you can tell) BUT its about 95%rust free and runs like a champ.355 ,cam,alum. intake,double hump heads,headers and a trans. shift kit.

I traded this:
2000 Honda Accord that had 200,xxx miles on it and needed a bunch of shit that I NEVER drove.....










For the truck:
"Skittles"


















































I know.....It looks like a rainbow puked on it...LOL.BUT.....I love it.



Also my wife was hospitalized with pnumonia for a while so I havent been able to do anything with the truck much less models.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 09:09 PM~16424259
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/U-POL-POWER...omotiveQ5fTools
> laquer................ and from what i can see, its sounds like its the shit! and pretty cheap too :biggrin:
> *


 Yup that's the one but there's another (orange can) for like $20. I was wonderin what's the difference ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 01:24 AM~16424466
> *Yup that's the one but there's another (orange can) for like $20. I was wonderin what's the difference ?
> *






hmm.................. show shine maybe? ide have to read more on it! but thats shits wortha try if it was on a airbrush forum and they were sayin its the shit ya know


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 09:26 PM~16424495
> *hmm.................. show shine maybe? ide have to read more on it! but thats shits wortha try if it was on a airbrush forum and they were sayin its the shit ya know
> *


Yea I'm gona see if I can find it at a store if not gona have to go with ebay :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 01:30 AM~16424548
> *Yea I'm gona see if I can find it at a store if not gona have to go with ebay  :cheesy:
> *





if you find some in a store somewhere, let me know, i would rather buy from a store then evilbay ya know


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 09:33 PM~16424594
> *if you find some in a store somewhere, let me know, i would rather buy from a store then evilbay ya know
> *


Yup will do


----------



## DEUCES76

ill go to the paintshop tommorrow and see if they have it if so ill try it out


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 26 2010, 09:52 PM~16424909
> *ill go to the paintshop tommorrow and see if they have it if so ill try it out
> *


  let me know if u find it


----------



## DEUCES76

i will bro if they dont have it they can order it for me


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 12:36 AM~16425486
> * let me know if u find it
> *



i sell it homie all day long ( the orange can)they have shit thats even better than that  not made by upol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 27 2010, 06:05 AM~16426302
> *i sell it homie all day long ( the orange can)they have shit thats even better than that  not made by upol
> *





whats it called? and how much does it cost?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 27 2010, 04:05 AM~16426302
> *i sell it homie all day long ( the orange can)they have shit thats even better than that  not made by upol
> *


 :wow: X-2 WHATS IT CALLED :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

X3 we need some info here :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

does anyone on here talk to ryan aka 1ofaknd? 

havent heard from him in a while, i wonder how hes doing, if all is well with him.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 27 2010, 03:41 PM~16430500
> *does anyone on here talk to ryan aka 1ofaknd?
> 
> havent heard from him in a while, i wonder how hes doing, if all is well with him.
> *


I have seen him recently on another forum. I'm guessing hes okay?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 27 2010, 02:05 AM~16426302-->
> 
> 
> 
> i sell it homie all day long ( the orange can)they have shit thats even better than that  not made by upol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 07:45 AM~16427376
> *X3 we need some info here :biggrin:
> *


I see u in here evan :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

lmao its made by a company called spraymax. its a two part clear in a spray can. the activator is inside you use a little button on the bottom and push it in. shake it for a min. and go to town it has a big spray pattern. sprays like out of a gun.  

only down side or what people might complain about it is its just like automotive two part clear .so it has a pot life. plus side its 24 hours from the time you activate it so i suggest you have a few projects ready to clear so you dont waist the can .cause its twenty bucks a can . good deal in my book . ask 408 models how it works he used it on that red truck i believe that he just posted and another big project he has not posted  

all in all that orange upol can works good better than any caned clear ive ever used but spraymax is the shit!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 27 2010, 06:57 PM~16434197
> *lmao its made by a company called spraymax. its a two part clear in a spray can. the activator is inside you use a little button on the bottom and push it in.  shake it for a min. and go to town it has a big spray pattern. sprays like out of a gun.
> 
> only down side or what people might complain about it is its just like automotive two part clear .so it has a pot life. plus side its 24 hours from the time you activate it so i suggest you have a few projects ready to clear so you dont waist the can .cause its twenty bucks a can . good deal in my book . ask 408 models how it works he used it on that red truck i believe that he just posted and another big project he has not posted
> 
> all in all that orange upol can works good better than any caned clear ive ever used but spraymax is the shit!!!!
> *



 thanks for the info I don't do to many builds at one time so I would proly waste the spraymax. Tis there a difference in the two different cans of upol?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 09:09 PM~16434325
> * thanks for the info I don't do to many builds at one time so I would proly waste the spraymax. Tis there a difference in the two different cans of upol?
> *



yes one is a blending solvent and the other is a clear use the orange one homie ill have a can of each for you at nnl loco


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 27 2010, 10:57 PM~16434197
> *lmao its made by a company called spraymax. its a two part clear in a spray can. the activator is inside you use a little button on the bottom and push it in.  shake it for a min. and go to town it has a big spray pattern. sprays like out of a gun.
> 
> only down side or what people might complain about it is its just like automotive two part clear .so it has a pot life. plus side its 24 hours from the time you activate it so i suggest you have a few projects ready to clear so you dont waist the can .cause its twenty bucks a can . good deal in my book . ask 408 models how it works he used it on that red truck i believe that he just posted and another big project he has not posted
> 
> all in all that orange upol can works good better than any caned clear ive ever used but spraymax is the shit!!!!
> *



that spraymax clear.................................... where can it be found bro :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2010, 09:14 PM~16434387
> *that spraymax clear.................................... where can it be found bro :biggrin:
> *



any automotive paint store should be able to order it for you it is a fairly new product about a year old they even have 2k primers too


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 27 2010, 07:11 PM~16434340
> *yes one is a blending solvent and the other is a clear use the orange one homie ill have a can of each for you at nnl loco
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  . What's blending solvent?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 27 2010, 11:16 PM~16434411
> *any automotive paint store should be able to order it for you it is a fairly new product about a year old they even have 2k primers too
> *





 thanks bro, anything spacific i should know or even ask for by chance? like if i roll in and ask if they can order me some spraymax clear, they will know, or is there different lines of there clear?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 09:18 PM~16434436
> *:0  :cheesy:   . What's blending solvent?
> *



its basicly reduced clear to help blend into older exsiting clear hope this makes sence if not call me and ill explain better


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 27 2010, 08:57 PM~16434197
> *lmao its made by a company called spraymax. its a two part clear in a spray can. the activator is inside you use a little button on the bottom and push it in.  shake it for a min. and go to town it has a big spray pattern. sprays like out of a gun.
> 
> only down side or what people might complain about it is its just like automotive two part clear .so it has a pot life. plus side its 24 hours from the time you activate it so i suggest you have a few projects ready to clear so you dont waist the can .cause its twenty bucks a can . good deal in my book . ask 408 models how it works he used it on that red truck i believe that he just posted and another big project he has not posted
> 
> all in all that orange upol can works good better than any caned clear ive ever used but spraymax is the shit!!!!
> *



my homie uses that when he sparay bombs his wheels...going to have to try it! they sell @ sherwinn williams! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 28 2010, 12:05 AM~16435100
> *my homie uses that when he sparay bombs his wheels...going to have to try it! they sell @ sherwinn williams! :biggrin:
> *






 now i know where to get it fo sho


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2010, 10:14 PM~16435197
> *  now i know where to get it fo sho
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2010, 09:20 PM~16434461
> *  thanks bro, anything spacific i should know or even ask for by chance? like if i roll in and ask if they can order me some spraymax clear, they will know, or is there different lines of there clear?
> *


there is no diffrent lines bro of spraymax clear. the primer has diffrent colors and choice of epoxy  and i dont know what kind of paint stores are out there here we have rule 45 so we are very limted use on shit all of our paints went to water bourne oct. of 09 :uh: stuff does work good tho sorry now im just :rant: :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 27 2010, 10:05 PM~16435100
> *my homie uses that when he sparay bombs his wheels...going to have to try it! they sell @ sherwinn williams! :biggrin:
> *



:yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

shit ! This is the clear me and BIG C are using right now ! $45.00 a qrt w/ active ! 










and it flows and shines very nice !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 28 2010, 02:06 AM~16436538
> *there is no diffrent lines bro of spraymax clear. the primer has diffrent colors and choice of epoxy   and i dont know what kind of paint stores are out there here we have rule 45 so we are very limted use on shit all of our paints went to water bourne oct. of 09 :uh: stuff does work good tho sorry now im just :rant:  :rofl:
> *





thanks brother for the heads up on the clear .............. im def. gonna have to try it  


and this is off topic man, you can rant and rave all ya want lol


----------



## mademan

just grabbed these on ebay! hella score!!


----------



## Bos82

nice score Made!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2010, 02:50 PM~16440596
> *just grabbed these on ebay! hella score!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






nice! how much?


----------



## mademan

30 a piece


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2010, 03:45 PM~16441135
> *30 a piece
> *





werd! one of these times ima grab one! when ever i get outa this hole im in :angry:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

got my new 22s


----------



## BODINE

nice


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/50-Unbuilt-Model-Car-k...=item483934f9a4


----------



## interiorcrocodile

i use this for BMF


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 28 2010, 05:42 PM~16444602
> *i use this for BMF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: that shit must be way thicker, no? :dunno: show us a sample plz :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 28 2010, 07:29 PM~16445033
> *:wow:   that shit must be way thicker, no?  :dunno:   show us a sample plz  :biggrin:
> *


sample of what?
heres what it looks like on a truck that had no chrome. bumper, grill, and visor all foiled.








whole frame and suspension


----------



## [email protected]

what do you use to tack it down? or keep it in one spot while you cut it?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2010, 08:57 PM~16446003
> *what do you use to tack it down? or keep it in one spot while you cut it?
> *


bmf glue or krylon easy tack


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 29 2010, 12:05 AM~16446094
> *bmf glue or krylon easy tack
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

anyone got the new 57 caddy eldorado brougham ? I just got it...the guy at the hobbytown said its a new release. :0 Was wondering how good a build it actually is??


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 28 2010, 06:42 PM~16444602
> *i use this for BMF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I once made a tutorial using allu foil and spray glue. It is harder to cut though.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 28 2010, 10:53 AM~16439295-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit  !  This  is the  clear  me  and  BIG  C  are  using  right now  !  $45.00  a  qrt  w/ active !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  it flows  and  shines  very  nice  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i usually always try to use my own mixed clear too but sometimes you get lazy or im not at home so spray can clear makes quick work of shit but i always use automtive paint for my builds benifits of working for a paint store i guess and i just perfer colors that i can mix instead of the same colors in spray cans  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jan 28 2010, 11:39 AM~16439808
> *thanks brother for the heads up on the clear .............. im def. gonna have to try it
> and this is off topic man, you can rant and rave all ya want lol
> *



 no problem bro i just gave pancho a can of upol and a can of spraymax at the meeting last night so we can see what he thinks :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 28 2010, 08:38 PM~16445107
> *sample of what?
> heres what it looks like on a truck that had no chrome. bumper, grill, and visor all foiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whole frame and suspension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that looks good but could imagine it is kinda thick


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 29 2010, 07:50 AM~16449719
> *I once made a tutorial using allu foil and spray glue. It is harder to cut though.
> *


did you use name brand or china brand? the shina shit is about as thick as bmf only by a few thousands but it is harder on the blade because of the grain but no different than BMF as far as blade replacement intervals


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2008, 11:53 PM~11523579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol i remeber this ..

my front wheels looked real messed up lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 5 2008, 12:11 AM~11523666
> *SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2010, 04:53 PM~16439295
> *shit  !  This  is the  clear  me  and  BIG  C  are  using  right now  !  $45.00  a  qrt  w/ active !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  it flows  and  shines  very  nice  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some good clear,just have to reduce it, i use it on all my projects,models,tanks,etc.

works great.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 know if this kit comes with a stock hood in it ? ?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 29 2010, 06:16 PM~16455056
> *any1 know if this kit comes with a stock hood in it ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no it doesnt


----------



## crenshaw magraw

thanks


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 28 2010, 07:38 PM~16445107
> *sample of what?
> heres what it looks like on a truck that had no chrome. bumper, grill, and visor all foiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whole frame and suspension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats looks super tight...butt damm? you took something I already hate to do,(bmf)
and made it harder! Gee thanks!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 29 2010, 06:54 PM~16455372
> *thats looks super tight...butt damm? you took something I already hate to do,(bmf)
> and made it harder!  Gee thanks!
> *


and i hate chassie work


----------



## lowrrico

Nice work


----------



## lowrrico

Telentated dudes


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jo-Han-Cadillac-Fire-R...=item2eaacc8751


----------



## jimbo

Did my taxes yesterday. Livin' in Cali ain't no joke! Uncle sam raped me again!  NO ****. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

my brother is gettin back 7800


----------



## jimbo

:wow: DAMMMMM.... Must be nice...   At least I ain't gettin' an I.O.U. this year...


----------



## BODINE

yeah as long as u dont pay

i think i will get around 2000


----------



## jimbo

I'm gettin' like 900 but for some reason I owed the state 200? Fuckin' governator!!!


----------



## Linc

7800 back!? holy fuck that would be nice right now! id juice the monte!!

ill be happy if i get at least $50 back! i usually always owe!


----------



## jimbo

I heard that! 50's better than owing them bloodsuckers! :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 30 2010, 02:07 PM~16460590
> *7800 back!? holy fuck that would be nice right now! id juice the monte!!
> 
> ill be happy if i get at least $50 back! i usually always owe!
> *






fuck! 7800 would get me a bad ass street ride :biggrin: right off the bat and still have some loot left over to do whatever with


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 01:38 PM~16460754
> *fuck! 7800 would get me a bad ass street ride  :biggrin:  right off the bat and still have some loot left over to do whatever with
> *


No kiddin, that would bag my Dime, drop a new engine in my Trep and still have $ left.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 30 2010, 12:07 PM~16460590
> *7800 back!? holy fuck that would be nice right now! id juice the monte!!
> 
> ill be happy if i get at least $50 back! i usually always owe!
> *



x100 ill be lucky to get 80 bucks


----------



## 06150xlt

I got a little something for my 1:1 yesterday :biggrin: stepped down for 22's to 20's...needed a little more "tire" got tired of bent rims, the roads here suck


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 30 2010, 02:27 PM~16461613
> *I got a little something for my 1:1 yesterday :biggrin: stepped down for 22's to 20's...needed a little more "tire" got tired of bent rims, the roads here suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i get the feeling im gonna do that too


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 11:38 AM~16460754
> *fuck! 7800 would get me a bad ass street ride  :biggrin:  right off the bat and still have some loot left over to do whatever with
> *


dont get me wrong! id do a hell of a lot more to the monte with 7800! hell, im into the olds for $3800 as is! including the cost of buying the car and the old air ride setup! :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 30 2010, 07:33 PM~16462612
> *dont get me wrong! id do a hell of a lot more to the monte with 7800! hell, im into the olds for $3800 as is! including the cost of buying the car and the old air ride setup!  :biggrin:
> *



I get a shade under 5 g's back...unless you count my state.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im goin on unemployment payin me back..should be a nice hefty chunk to get my backhalf completely done..plus a start on 24"s and a bodydrop possibly. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

found this off google. looks pretty cool :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

Nice fuckin car.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-M...=item1e5a31d6fd


----------



## mademan

dropped my laptop off with a buddy and told him to do something sick...... came out great!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 30 2010, 05:33 PM~16462612
> *dont get me wrong! id do a hell of a lot more to the monte with 7800! hell, im into the olds for $3800 as is! including the cost of buying the car and the old air ride setup!  :biggrin:
> *


 Not to be the voice of doom, but check or no check? some people are going to be getting a letter and a visit from some government dick head. saying there relative
wont be comeing from from the middle east. but hear is this flag, our way of saying 
thank you for your dead relative....,,
(If that has already happend to anyone on this site?) Trust me believe me I am not makeing fun... I am just saying this because my new found poverty. Is nothing compared to the pain that other people must be going through right now because of the war! I really hope some kind of resolution is reached before the whole damm thing
hit's our door step more than it already has...........
Hydrohype........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*WTF.*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...ith/2346008881/


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 31 2010, 11:46 PM~16474346
> *WTF.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...ith/2346008881/
> *


wow candyblu, this guy is amazing,, truly remarkable.........


----------



## Ohio Chad

How long after you spray a model do you wait to wet sand it?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2010, 07:25 AM~16473582
> *dropped my laptop off with a buddy and told him to do something sick...... came out great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 1 2010, 10:32 AM~16475593
> *How long after you spray a model do you wait to wet sand it?
> *





when its dry :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 1 2010, 06:32 AM~16475593
> *How long after you spray a model do you wait to wet sand it?
> *


till its completly drie about 2 to 4 hrs depends on paint too sum take more i would just let sit the whole day then wet sand it bro :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2010, 11:46 AM~16475934
> *till its completly drie about 2 to 4 hrs depends on paint too sum take more i would just let sit the whole day then wet sand it bro :biggrin:
> *





i was gonna say somethin like that, but i just wanted to bust his balls alil bit (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 1 2010, 10:46 AM~16475933-->
> 
> 
> 
> when its dry :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...Thanks
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2010, 10:46 AM~16475934
> *till its completly drie about 2 to 4 hrs depends on paint too sum take more i would just let sit the whole day then wet sand it bro :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bigdogg. 1500 grit should work right?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2010, 08:53 AM~16475970
> *i was gonna say somethin like that, but i just wanted to bust his balls alil bit (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 20 2009, 12:39 PM~14828609
> *dude thats only half the story...
> 
> so she sucking my cock right and damn its feeling good. So just as I'm about to cum...I tell her, I gonna cum baby. What does she do? she lifts her head up and says, what ju-say? As she says that my cock falls and slaps me in the stomach (cause its fucking hard as a rock) and I bust a nut and shoot myself in the forehead! :angry: I was like awwww damn I got shot! :angry:  She thougth that shit was funny!    :nosad:
> *


----------



## sweetdreamer

:wow:


----------



## sweetdreamer

:wow: :barf: :barf: 







:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

debating on goin to pegasus, its a drive but the variety is worth every bit of it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 3 2010, 01:17 PM~16499985
> *debating on goin to pegasus, its a drive but the variety is worth every bit of it.
> *


GO!

if i was within few hours i would be


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 3 2010, 04:18 PM~16501364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Nice shooting. Last time i went my buddy got pissed cause i was bored with shooting just my target and started switching between his and mine...one shot on mine...one on his lmao. I wish ranges had moving targets, side to side and what not...much more fun.


----------



## BODINE

we shot my friend ar-15 ..he just got new scope so had to get scope right 

was easy to get 2 inch spread at 50yrds 

and close to that at 100yrds

that was fun ...all i have is my H&K .40 ..that target was like 20yrds


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 3 2010, 10:18 PM~16501364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


nice


----------



## grimreaper69

Has anyone ever seen this before? Wal-Mart EXCLUSIVE set.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 4 2010, 04:48 PM~16510004
> *Has anyone ever seen this before? Wal-Mart EXCLUSIVE set.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


thats new to me


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 4 2010, 11:48 AM~16510004
> *Has anyone ever seen this before? Wal-Mart EXCLUSIVE set.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


ive never seen them at walmart when they came out but ive seen a couple on ebay. pretty good price too


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ good one, one of my favs! seen the purple caddy?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 5 2010, 10:23 AM~16521361
> *^^ good one, one of my favs!  seen the purple caddy?
> *


naw. Sure havent. Ill have to look for that one. This the only one i seen. Be behind the times around here. Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think the apple one has like a 67-68 chevy impy on it ...i have a place here that has an array of em. lol


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2010, 07:19 PM~16521320
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's that? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Sorry for dumb question :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 5 2010, 10:32 AM~16521440
> *i think the apple one has like a 67-68 chevy impy on it ...i have a place here that has an array of em.  lol
> *


sweeeeett. I get afew of these a week. First one ive seen with any picture on it. I told ya we are behind around here. 

Siimm, those are blunt papers for rollin ur own cigar.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

zig zag has come out with some that are the bomb! two per packet and the pack is resealable and cost the same as one of the true blunts....but they are a bitch to roll!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 5 2010, 10:41 AM~16521504
> *zig zag has come out with some that are the bomb!  two per packet and the pack is resealable and cost the same as one of the true blunts....but they are a bitch to roll!
> *


yea. I useually get the zags. They too small tho. :biggrin: I like the peach the best. Apple and grapes the bomb too if ya got some dirty brown tobacco.


----------



## base905

what is the brand you guys are talking about? i wanna try em out!

 :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

zig zags, they got some funny ass names to em..and yeah the peach ones kick ass and they are way too damn small! they keep ripping thru, especially the cherry ones.

heres 2 of the packs


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lol. Yea. I ask for the zags by color. Not name. Lmao. I want a blue cha cha berry or whatever. Fukin peach frenzy and shit. I just say give me a red and blue and green. Lmao.


----------



## base905

:werd: :420: someone wanna send me some? pm me im for reals lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol... the purple ones are good as well, almost as good as purple haze wraps.


----------



## Esoteric

wow that shit came out good on the first try. time to send the parts out for plating :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Probably been posted before but I thought it was really cool. Its a SCALE CONVERSION CALCULATOR. It goes from real to scale or scale to real. check it out, just type in the size you want and it gives you the scale size...no fumble farting with a calculator anymore :biggrin: 

http://www.wwmodelclub.org/extra/sd_scalecalc2.htm


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 5 2010, 11:17 PM~16527532
> *Probably been posted before but I thought it was really cool. Its a SCALE CONVERSION CALCULATOR. It goes from real to scale or scale to real. check it out, just type in the size you want and it gives you the scale size...no fumble farting with a calculator anymore  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.wwmodelclub.org/extra/sd_scalecalc2.htm
> *


Thanks for the link Nate, I'll be using that for sure.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 6 2010, 12:17 AM~16527532
> *Probably been posted before but I thought it was really cool. Its a SCALE CONVERSION CALCULATOR. It goes from real to scale or scale to real. check it out, just type in the size you want and it gives you the scale size...no fumble farting with a calculator anymore  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.wwmodelclub.org/extra/sd_scalecalc2.htm
> *





good shit bro! 


thanks man! big nate comein threw again :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 6 2010, 12:17 AM~16527532
> *Probably been posted before but I thought it was really cool. Its a SCALE CONVERSION CALCULATOR. It goes from real to scale or scale to real. check it out, just type in the size you want and it gives you the scale size...no fumble farting with a calculator anymore  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.wwmodelclub.org/extra/sd_scalecalc2.htm
> *


nice tip bro, thanks, :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

GOT SNOW!?!?


----------



## Esoteric

:roflmao: :roflmao: shit i was expecting that too but all we got was a inch


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

i think we got about 7 inches  but its a great to build!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 07:53 AM~16530690
> *GOT SNOW!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam bro, that at your place? HOLY SNOW BATMAN! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

its been snowin sence about 1pm yesterday here :wow: and its suposed to snow till about 6-7 tonight!

we got almost 2feet in some spots and we are suposed to get another 8 to 10in. buy tonight! 

power lines down in some places, and almost 30,000 people without power!
the city and surounding areas are in a state of emergency ........................................... there aint shit movein here in the burgh right now :0 

worst snow storm sence the blizzard of 92' :0


----------



## [email protected]

check that................. over 81,000 people without power right now!


----------



## jimbo

Man I hope it dies down a little by next week or your package ain't gonna make it.. :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 01:11 PM~16531117
> *Man I hope it dies down a little by next week or your package ain't gonna make it.. :uh:
> *





ILL HIKE MY ASS TO THE POST OFFICE TO GET THAT SHIT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

MY LITTLE ONE IN HER 1ST REAL WINTER


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 09:14 AM~16531138
> *ILL HIKE MY ASS TO  THE POST OFFICE TO GET THAT SHIT LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I heard that! By any means necessary...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 09:16 AM~16531160
> *MY LITTLE ONE IN HER 1ST REAL WINTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now THERES a snow angel!!!  Good work Jeff! :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 01:17 PM~16531166
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I heard that! By any means necessary...
> *





YOU KNOW THIS! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 01:19 PM~16531179
> *Now THERES a snow angel!!!  Good work Jeff! :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *





THANKS BROTHER........................ GOTTA START HER OFF YOUNG WITH THAT SNOW SHIT! SO BY THE TIME SHES OLD ENOUGH, SHE WILL BE OUT THERE WITH ME IN SOME SHORTS AND A HOODIE LOL


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 10:14 AM~16531138
> *ILL HIKE MY ASS TO  THE POST OFFICE TO GET THAT SHIT LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Did that once going to Mc Donalds


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 6 2010, 01:22 PM~16531194
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Did that once going to Mc Donalds
> *




dont get me started, because ive been feenin for a big mac wrap lol, and the nearest mcD's is like 4 miles away lol


----------



## jimbo

NICE... These Cali kids of mine NEVER seen any snow. I take that back, my oldest son been to the snow with his grandparents once in Utah. The closest we get is HAIL!... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 09:24 AM~16531205
> *dont get me started, because ive been feenin for a big mac wrap lol, and the nearest mcD's is like 4 miles away lol
> *


I'll throw one in your package... :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

decided to go into making plates im gonna stick with the Dubai plates i have to find a template for the sticker plate too since some exotic cars rock those


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 01:24 PM~16531208
> *NICE... These Cali kids of mine NEVER seen any snow. I take that back, my oldest son been to the snow with his grandparents once in Utah. The closest we get is HAIL!... :biggrin:
> *





if i could drive right now, ide be drivein with my window down, this shit dont fade me, its like this every year pretty much! just use to it i guess


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 01:26 PM~16531223
> *I'll throw one in your package... :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:wow: better over night that shit lol


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 09:33 AM~16531265
> *:wow:  better over night that shit lol
> *


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 6 2010, 09:31 AM~16531248
> *decided to go into making plates im gonna stick with the Dubai plates i have to find a template for the sticker plate too since some exotic cars rock those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo E, you gonna be sellin' any? Or you just teasin' us? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 10:44 AM~16531340
> *Yo E, you gonna be sellin' any? Or you just teasin' us? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 wasnt someone making these before? in due time once i figure out the program.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 6 2010, 09:47 AM~16531366
> *wasnt someone making these before? in due time once i figure out the program.
> *


All good, just let us know... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 01:16 PM~16531160
> *MY LITTLE ONE IN HER 1ST REAL WINTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: great pic Jeff!!! shes a cutie!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2010, 09:23 AM~16530574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these are fuckin bad ass and really expensive ive got the 59 hardtop black with red guts now i want them all


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 11:33 AM~16531261
> *if i could drive right now, ide be drivein with my window down, this shit dont fade me, its like this every year pretty much! just use to it i guess
> *



:wow: :loco: :biggrin: fuck that if its like 30 here im freezing my ass off teeth chatering and shit :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 09:01 PM~16531833
> *:wow:  :loco:  :biggrin:  fuck that if its like 30 here im freezing my ass off teeth chatering and shit :roflmao:
> *


Pussy, we had -22F down here some time ago, today it was quite warm day, something around 20F :biggrin: . 
But snow is crazy this year, down in countryside we had a lot over 3 feet of snow on the rooftop, which is kinda dangerous for old building.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 10:16 AM~16531160
> *MY LITTLE ONE IN HER 1ST REAL WINTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hahaha! super cute pic Jeff!


----------



## Siim123

Me and my dad had lot of work with that damn snow on roof


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 03:01 PM~16531833
> *:wow:  :loco:  :biggrin:  fuck that if its like 30 here im freezing my ass off teeth chatering and shit :roflmao:
> *




dude when you grow up with shit like this every year, you become use to it! this shit right here is nothin but fun to me lol snow ball fights, sled ridein an shit! its a blast man!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2010, 03:34 PM~16532053
> *hahaha! super cute pic Jeff!
> *





:biggrin: thanks bro!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 10:00 PM~16532215
> *dude when you grow up with shit like this every year, you become use to it! this shit right here is nothin but fun to me lol snow ball fights, sled ridein an shit! its a blast man!
> *


X200000000000! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


It might sound wrong, but you will start to love cleaning your house front or road from snow, throwing heavy snow away, sunshine(clear sky in white winter is BEAUTIFUL), bringing firewood inside, kids having fun with snow.... GOTTA LOVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

vacation pics of creepy house in washington... kinda reminds me of The Shining


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 03:00 PM~16532215
> *dude when you grow up with shit like this every year, you become use to it! this shit right here is nothin but fun to me lol snow ball fights, sled ridein an shit! its a blast man!
> *


Yea, I remember those days. Just been away from it for to many years. Plus I got old. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:0 thats a deadly house! wheres the garage! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

That is definatly the setting for a new Stephen King movie. PLENTY of extra space for a hobby DUNGEON. LOL


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 03:00 PM~16532215
> *dude when you grow up with shit like this every year, you become use to it! this shit right here is nothin but fun to me lol snow ball fights, sled ridein an shit! its a blast man!
> *


Well I was going to ask you how your likin' all that snow but I guess I know now.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 03:19 PM~16533088
> *:biggrin:
> *



you got your dynasty vs CMBI build going yet!? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2010, 06:22 PM~16533107
> *you got your dynasty vs CMBI build going yet!?  :biggrin:
> *





im tryin to find some time to drill the frame for the front and rear suspension, but as far as paint................ nothin yet, i hope to sometime next week tho, and i dont think im doin club colors................ i have a set color in mind, and just dont wanna switch it up  


so if i get booted outa the build off, thats cool, but i wanna build it the way i want to ya know


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 03:32 PM~16533175
> *im tryin to find some time to drill the frame for the front and rear suspension, but as far as paint................ nothin yet, i hope to sometime next week tho, and i dont think im doin club colors................ i have a set color in mind, and just dont wanna switch it up
> so if i get booted outa the build off, thats cool, but i wanna build it the way i want to ya know
> *



:0 i got mine all painted! my bathroom stinks now! all parts are done for the most part, have to figure out what to do with the interior though... :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

finished my 66 painting!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2010, 06:37 PM~16533204
> *:0  i got mine all painted! my bathroom stinks now! all parts are done for the most part, have to figure out what to do with the interior though...  :dunno:
> *





good shit bro, you landlord out or somethin :biggrin: 

yea i know its not gonna get looked at good, but i gotta paint my shit the colors i want lol.............. but all said an done, its goin on my shelf ya know


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2010, 06:27 PM~16533519
> *finished my 66 painting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Better work on finishing that mini truck!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

where are YOUR pics at.


----------



## jimbo

Snipered a muufucka' on ebay for this one... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















Got it for CHEAP! Rat bastard wouldn't specify die cast or plastic not even the scale! This is what happens when you stumble on to an auction with 5 minutes left and you feel lucky... SNAKE EYES... Got it today, Die cast...  It's cool, got one comin' from HEARSE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 06:36 PM~16533991
> *Snipered a muufucka' on ebay for this one... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it for CHEAP! Rat bastard wouldn't specify die cast or plastic not even the scale! This is what happens when you stumble on to an auction with 5 minutes left and you feel lucky... SNAKE EYES... Got it today, Die cast...   It's cool, got one comin' from HEARSE...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## jimbo

Dam BODINE! I just noticed... Over 10'000 posts?!? O motha' fuckin' GEEEEE status bigg main!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 08:36 PM~16533991
> *Snipered a muufucka' on ebay for this one... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it for CHEAP! Rat bastard wouldn't specify die cast or plastic not even the scale! This is what happens when you stumble on to an auction with 5 minutes left and you feel lucky... SNAKE EYES... Got it today, Die cast...   It's cool, got one comin' from HEARSE...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:angry: nothin against you big jim...................... he knows what im talkin about :angry: 


fuckin bitch ass hearse :angry:


----------



## jimbo

Uh oh, :uh: Do I wanna know?


----------



## jimbo

Dam Dropped, you too? Dam near 10,000 posts? I'm dealin' with some VETS over here!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 09:30 PM~16534372
> *Uh oh, :uh: Do I wanna know?
> *






naw its cool................... just know hes a bitch  and im goin public with it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 09:32 PM~16534385
> *Dam Dropped, you too? Dam near 10,000 posts? I'm dealin' with some VETS over here!
> *







uffin:


----------



## jimbo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....


----------



## phatras

NOt sure if any of you would be interested but I have a very special kit for sale..

Kit.. 1:16th 34 ford coupe street rod.. The was a kit started by Bud Lefevre. The roof has been cut off and a different cowl has been added. there is thew start of a full tube frame. The kit also has some very nice resin carbs included. The topping on this whole thing is the set of machined aluminum wheels. Think there were three sets of these wheels made. INcludes wheels, tires, lugs, brakes, and valve stems. Super nice. Shot me an offer in pm.. The wheels were huge money so be realistic with your offers. Ill have some pics up asap..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 09:36 PM~16534414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2010, 04:27 PM~16533519
> *finished my 66 painting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good lil bro. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 07:23 PM~16534316
> *Dam BODINE! I just noticed... Over 10'000 posts?!? O motha' fuckin' GEEEEE status bigg main!!!
> *


been here a while


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 6 2010, 06:52 PM~16534533
> *been a whore for a while
> *


 :0


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 6 2010, 08:37 PM~16534424
> *NOt sure if any of you would be interested but I have a very special kit for sale..
> 
> Kit.. 1:16th 34 ford coupe street rod.. The was a kit started by Bud Lefevre.  The roof has been cut off and a different cowl has been added. there is thew start of a full tube frame. The kit also has some very nice resin carbs included. The topping on this whole thing is the set of machined aluminum wheels. Think there were three sets of these wheels made. INcludes wheels, tires, lugs, brakes, and valve stems. Super nice. Shot me an offer in pm.. The wheels were huge money so be realistic with your offers. Ill have some pics up asap..
> *


So was the drive down worth it for you Rick? Brad (from MCM and Rose City Modelers) said you stopped by his booth just before I made it over there. Sorry I missed you bro, hope you made out good.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2010, 07:56 PM~16534569
> *:0
> *


GO TO YOUR ROOM  FOCKER


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2010, 05:56 PM~16534569
> *:0
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: I see you! TRIPLE OGEE!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 6 2010, 08:02 PM~16534609
> *So was the drive down worth it for you Rick? Brad (from MCM and Rose City Modelers) said you stopped by his booth just before I made it over there. Sorry I missed you bro, hope you made out good.
> *


I left just after I talked with him and headed out to TSS hobby for a small show there.. 
I didnt get much at the jackson show.. A car for jeff, a few mags

I didnt but the 1:16 car just helping to get rid of it. I did however pick up a huge lot of detail stuff today...


----------



## jimbo

Thanks to DEUCES76 for the uptops, and [email protected] lightin' the fire under my ass, we figured out the uptop for the 61' rag...

































Fits like a glove... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 6 2010, 10:49 PM~16534932
> *I left just after I talked with him and headed out to TSS hobby for a small show there..
> I didnt get much at the jackson show.. A car for jeff, a few mags
> 
> I didnt but the 1:16 car just helping to get rid of it. I did however pick up a huge lot of detail stuff today...
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 09:04 PM~16535031
> *Thanks to DEUCES76 for the uptops, and [email protected] lightin' the fire under my ass, we figured out the uptop for the 61' rag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits like a glove... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2010, 11:56 AM~16531018
> *its been snowin sence about 1pm yesterday here :wow:  and its suposed to snow till about 6-7 tonight!
> 
> we got almost 2feet in some spots and we are suposed to get another 8 to 10in. buy tonight!
> 
> power lines down in some places, and almost 30,000 people without power!
> the city and surounding areas are in a state of emergency ........................................... there aint shit movein here in the burgh right now :0
> 
> worst snow storm sence the blizzard of 92' :0
> *


looks like here lol we got 2 feet with the same storm


----------



## sdkid

wierdest thing happened to me last night. i got hit by a car on my bike. im fine though. all my injuries were internal but i still need crutches cause both my knees are swollen and i cant move my right one. lol, all i can do now is build!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 7 2010, 02:37 PM~16540027
> *wierdest thing happened to me last night. i got hit by a car on my bike. im fine though. all my injuries were internal but i still need crutches cause both my knees are swollen and i cant move my right one. lol, all i can do now is build!
> *



Glad to see you're still with us.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 7 2010, 11:37 AM~16540027
> *wierdest thing happened to me last night. i got hit by a car on my bike. im fine though. all my injuries were internal but i still need crutches cause both my knees are swollen and i cant move my right one. lol, all i can do now is build!
> *


Dam bro, GOOD to see you made it out with minimal damage! somewhat... Hope you heal up quick! All you can do now is build and wait for that check!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Feb 7 2010, 12:47 PM~16540094-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dam bro, GOOD to see you made it out with minimal damage! somewhat... Hope you heal up quick! All you can do now is build and wait for that check!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85Biarittz_@Feb 7 2010, 12:45 PM~16540075
> *Glad to see you're still with us.
> *


thanks guys. witnesses said im lucky cause i flipped like twice and landed head first. and i still got up and ran to the sidewalk. i had no helmet so i got a big bump on my head. but thats all good. now im forced to build. lol, havent built in a while


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 7 2010, 09:45 PM~16540075
> *Glad to see you're still with us.
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: NO HELMET!!! :wow: Somebody's watchin' over you SD...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 03:54 PM~16540135
> *:wow:  :wow: NO HELMET!!! :wow: Somebody's watchin' over you SD...
> *





truth  glad to see hes alright tho


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 11:04 PM~16535031
> *Thanks to DEUCES76 for the uptops, and [email protected] lightin' the fire under my ass, we figured out the uptop for the 61' rag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits like a glove... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







i likes dat scheeeit! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 7 2010, 12:37 PM~16540027
> *wierdest thing happened to me last night. i got hit by a car on my bike. im fine though. all my injuries were internal but i still need crutches cause both my knees are swollen and i cant move my right one. lol, all i can do now is build!
> *


the car hit you or you hit the car?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 7 2010, 01:52 PM~16540123
> *thanks guys. witnesses said im lucky cause i flipped like twice and landed head first. and i still got up and ran to the sidewalk. i had no helmet so i got a big bump on my head. but thats all good. now im forced to build. lol, havent built in a while
> *



ouch bro take care of yourself and if you get crazy ass headache take yourself back in to the hospital bro :happysad:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2010, 01:29 PM~16540368
> *the car hit you or you hit the car?
> *


car hit me and my bike at 25mph. i just so happened to be crossing the ramp to get the 805 when he didnt see me.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 7 2010, 01:44 PM~16540473
> *car hit me and my bike at 25mph. i just so happened to be crossing the ramp to get the 805 when he didnt see me.
> *


glad ur ok. 
I just had to ask who hit who lol. I know how crazy i used to get on a bike as a kid. Runnin thru traffic and stuff. Its diffrent now as a adult tho cause them kids piss ya off. Lol.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2010, 01:51 PM~16540520
> *glad ur ok.
> I just had to ask who hit who lol. I know how crazy i used to get on a bike as a kid. Runnin thru traffic and stuff.  Its diffrent now as a adult tho cause them kids piss ya off. Lol.
> *


yeah i know what yah mean, but before i crossed the red hand flashed which meaned i could still cross with little time and then boom. some 70 yr old middle western man and a bmw suv smashes me. lol


----------



## jimbo

BMW SUV? :wow: Like I said, wait on that check... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 02:04 PM~16540618
> *BMW SUV? :wow: Like I said, wait on that check... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i just got off the phone with the witness. according to her the man hit me, i went on the hood and when the car stopped i got shot foward and rolled down the street. and i got up immediately and ran to the side.


----------



## jimbo

All jokes aside bro, again good to see you made it out in one piece, THATS REAL...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 7 2010, 04:13 PM~16540675
> *lol, i just got off the phone with the witness. according to her the man hit me, i went on the hood and when the car stopped i got shot foward and rolled down the street. and i got up immediately and ran to the side.
> *


Damn bro, glad you're alright. Get that $. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Heres picture of the big scale ford if anyone is interested..


















Heres a link to lots more pics..
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Pha...%20ford%20sale/

I do not own this I am selling it for a friend who was put in charge of selling all of buds models when he passed. PM me an offer..

I do own what was left of buds detail stuff and will be listing a bunch of it real soon..


----------



## jimbo

This looks like one for MR. 1/16th!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 02:32 PM~16540819
> *This looks like one for MR. 1/16th!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## Linc

were you on a motorcycle oy pedal bike!? 

glad you okay! :0


----------



## jimbo

I SEE YOU MCLOVEN!!! SELL ME THAT DAM PAC BELL CHEVY VAN!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

mini has it now but ill sell ya the one i panted black


----------



## jimbo

Thats the one I'm talkin' about!!! PM me home slice!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 7 2010, 02:36 PM~16540846
> *were you on a motorcycle oy pedal bike!?
> 
> glad you okay! :0
> *


thanks bro. its a pedal bike, a $670 one that is. its fine though, just some scratches and bars twisted.


----------



## Esoteric

dont think you guys are cut out for shit like this but check it out anyways


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-R-R-1963-Chevy-W...=item335a00f321

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-R-R-1962-Chevy-W...=item335a00f117

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-R-R-1961-Chevy-W...=item335a00ef3c


----------



## [email protected]

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *PINK86REGAL*





look at these bitches lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:
get to buildn foo


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ohio Chad

Ahhh...I can finally stand up and finally eat without throwin' up. Well so far...*knocks on wood*.


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm bout to buy this truck. The guy is only about a 20 minute drive from me. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 8 2010, 06:17 PM~16552002
> *I'm bout to buy this truck. The guy is only about a 20 minute drive from me.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> *


Good luck.. Looked pretty damn hacked.. that and the parts listed and show really are not good quality parts..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 8 2010, 05:50 PM~16552313
> *Good luck.. Looked pretty damn hacked.. that and the parts listed and show really are not good quality parts..
> *


2 i wouldnt fuck with that


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras+Feb 8 2010, 07:50 PM~16552313-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.. Looked pretty damn hacked.. that and the parts listed and show really are not good quality parts..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Feb 8 2010, 07:56 PM~16552369
> *2 i wouldnt fuck with that
> *


Shit, for $800 even if I used it as parts for my dime it's not a bad deal.


----------



## phatras

what parts for your dime?? The cabs rotted, all the air ride is shit china parts, no engine/trans interior is trash.. only thing that might be good is bed cover.. For real 800 can buy you a pretty decent rust free stocker from down south much better starting point then a rotted out turd...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 8 2010, 08:43 PM~16552806
> *what parts for your dime?? The cabs rotted, all the air ride is shit china parts, no engine/trans interior is trash.. only thing that might be good is bed cover.. For real 800 can buy you a pretty decent rust free stocker from down south much better starting point then a rotted out turd...
> *


Good point. I might take a drive out there tomorrow and take a look at it, but you're probably right. My dime did only cost me $850 so I see what you're sayin. With no engine or tranny it doesn't seem worth it I guess.


----------



## Esoteric

Meguiars Gold Polish for chrome


----------



## tunzafun

straight old school shit right here :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHIqveatztY

also, how the hell do u paste the videos where it shows the ACTUAL video on here? everytime i try to embed it it just pastes the video code :angry:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 8 2010, 08:07 PM~16553770
> *straight old school shit right here  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHIqveatztY
> 
> also, how the hell do u paste the videos where it shows the ACTUAL video on here? everytime i try to embed it it just pastes the video code  :angry:
> *


[video][/video]


----------



## danny chawps

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 9 2010, 01:12 PM~16559647
> *
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



now thats some funny ass shit right there :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

new day cab project ! will post more pic tommrow !


----------



## KhushbuMalik

Hi,

Post starts here!  What should be discussed?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2010, 01:32 AM~16569800
> *new  day  cab  project !    will  post  more  pic  tommrow !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: 2 cabs making out :dunno: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :| :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 10 2010, 08:17 AM~16570261
> *Hi,
> 
> Post starts here!  What should be discussed?
> *


 :uh: WTF??? :dunno:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 10 2010, 07:27 AM~16570487
> *:uh:  WTF???  :dunno:
> *


x 2 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


post started like in page one  :twak: :ninja:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 10 2010, 09:17 AM~16570261
> *Hi,
> 
> Post starts here!  What should be discussed?
> *




we should talk about how i own this thread  

[email protected] 1053 
BODINE 745 
Minidreams Inc. 705 
spikekid999 556 
CNDYBLU66SS 445 
youcantfademe 406 
betoscustoms 401 
mcloven 392 
rollinoldskoo 336 
mademan 326 
Diamond502 322 
grimreaper69 302 
tyhodge07 295 
STREETRACEKING 232 
BiggC 226 
Pokey 217 
Project59 216 
lb808 210 
CHR1S619 209 
Bos82 181 
MayhemKustomz 171 
darkside customs 170 
Tonioseven 169 
Bogyoke 166 
81cutty 161 
Reverend Hearse 158 
MARINATE 157 
Ohio Chad 149 
SlammdSonoma 143 
undead white boy 133 
customcoupe68 129 
twiztedplasticz 128 
Siim123 117 
ibuildweniblazeum 114 
Mr Biggs 109 
tunzafun 106 
OneLowBull 102 
PINK86REGAL 101 
rodburner1974 100 
phatras 96 
LowandBeyond 96 
Linc 89 
rollindeep408 87 
interiorcrocodile 85 
EVIL C 84 
DA_SQUID 82 
408models 81 
Smallz 75 
undercoverimpala 73 
Hydrohype 72 
BigPoppa 70 
jevries 67 
old low&slo 64 
just_a-doodz 64 
LUXMAN 63 
Mr.1/16th 63 
Scur-rape-init 59 
93FULLSIZE 59 
85 biarittz 58 
sdkid 58 
pancho1969 57 
D.L.O.Styles 55 
ElRafa 53 
urjustamemory 53 
texasfunk 51 
bigdogg323 50 
Kirby 49 
DEUCES76 49 
stilldownivlife 47 
kustombuilder 46 
chevy1964 46 
Waco 45 
low4oshow 41 
regalistic 39 
jimbo 38 
danny chawps 38 
DavisKuztomz 37 
eastside1989 36 
06150xlt 34 
lowridermodels 34 
BiggDeee 34 
sweetdreamer 31 
phat97yukon 30 
Padilla 505 30 
chris mineer 29 
Models IV Life 29 
raystrey 28 
southside groovin 28 
Blue s10 26 
airbrushmaster 25 
RIP Viejo 25 
8-Ball 23 
49NRS SF 19 
ElMonte74' 19 
MKD904 18 
las_crucez 17 
Will Smith 16 
SOLO1 16 
DJ-ROY 15 
calaveras73 15 
zbstr90222 14 
imfamous56 14 
Coupe`s and Z's 14 
dade county 13 
truscale 13 
gseeds 13 
rookiefromcali 12 
lowridin14 12 
crenshaw magraw 12 
Trendsetta 68 12 
INTHABLOOD 12 
modeltech 12 
g-body lowlow 11 
TIME MACHINE 11 
2lowsyn 11 
WhiteDiamondRegal 10 
josh 78 10 
Joker808 10 
modelsbyroni 10 
base905 9 
Esoteric 9 
iced 9 
Aces'N'Eights 9 
RELIC 9 
zfelix 8 
HD Lowrider 8 
tequila sunrise 8 
MTX686 8 
lonnie 8 
twinn 7 
,,i,, 7 
bigbearlocos 7 
RaiderPride 7 
ShowRodFreak 7 
chrisijzerman 7 
wired61 6 
jose510ss 6 
lowlow94 6 
1SICK8T4 6 
IBLDMYOWN 6 
kykustoms 6 
Juan_559 6 
CustomFreak 6 
eric64impala 6 
713Lowriderboy 5 
drnitrus 5 
down_by_law 5 
hocknberry 5 
AJ128 4 
TerHartzStyle 4 
85Biarittz 4 
caprice on dz 4 
PlasticFabricator 4 
Kidblack 4 
sponserdsk8ter 4 
REV. chuck 4 
gottie 4 
COAST2COAST 4 
SCOOBY SNACKS 3 
All Out Customs 3 
PIGEON 3 
MrPhotographer06 3 
thomy205 3 
slash 3 
Moze 3 
STRANGE 2 
MC562 2 
G~MoneyCustoms 2 
IN YA MOUF 2 
kenny 2 
ROAD DOGG 1 2 
VintageTin 2 
CHUKO 204 2 
DJ Englewood 2 
BIGMANDO 2 
shamrockshaker 2 
juanz1947 2 
boskeeter 2 
TRAFF1C1968 2 
kwonchoba1 2 
shadow247 2 
lowrrico 2 
Loco Yesca 1 
taino 1 
JMONEY 1 
socios b.c. prez 1 
the_cat 1 
Mr.Fleetwood94 1 
relaxednoma 1 
REC 1 
mike c 1 
dodgerblue62 1 
dylopez 1 
ehaase 1 
DYABLITO 1 
Ragtop Ted 1 
louies90 1 
MONTE^MAN^ 1 
ptman2002 1 
87regal305 1 
BigLazy903 1 
FloRida 1 
budgetblueoval 1 
dyzcustoms 1 
lowrodder 1 
DOUGHBOY91 1 
VItreryda 1 
1ofaknd 1 
OJ Hydraulics 1 
badgas 1 
Meeba 1 
jrobles 1 
KhushbuMalik 1 
BigTModels 1 
show-bound 1 
DoUgH 1 
phantomw351 1 
julian blea 1 
Wicked 1 
caddydaddy1 1 
owenart714 1 
fronksy 1 
JStunn 1 
MonsterG 1 
TDAIVC 1 
LA COUNTY 1 
Stickz 1 
Spanky 1 
RO Sleepy 1 
Tilburglowridaz 1 
_Bandido_ 1 
cwplanet 1 
gods son 3 1 
JPR1772 1 
GRodriguez 1 
Jantrix 1 
MrBiggs7 1 
LayitLowspy 1 
chevyguy97 1 
AZ WAR CHIEF 1 
MAYHEM 1 
steelers#1 1 
73drop JS 1 
Kivao 1 
oldskool 67 1 
STR8-CLOWN'N 1 
Black64s 1 
BONES_712 1 
bad news 1 
hwtc2002 1 
ant916ness 1 
streetrider 1 
regalman806 1 
Close window & open


----------



## danny chawps

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ama get the crazy blak kid on u :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2010, 10:33 AM~16570513
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  ama get the crazy blak kid on u  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

some randoms............. some old and some not


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## mcloven




----------



## danny chawps

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: something moonkricket would do :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2010, 10:31 AM~16570841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  something moonkricket would do  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



FUck that ! That looks like that * AZ NO SLEEP SHIT THERE ! *


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: COME ON DOG...YOU FUCKEN SERIOUS :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2010, 11:31 AM~16570841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  something moonkricket would do  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *






that was a wate of a good monte if thats not photoshopped  witch it looks like it is


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 09:43 AM~16570913
> *that was a wate of a good monte if thats not photoshopped   witch it looks like it is
> *


CHAWPS IS DOING A REPLICA!  















J/K MAS PUTO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 10 2010, 10:45 AM~16570924
> *CHAWPS IS DOING A REPLICA!
> J/K MAS PUTO!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2010, 08:36 AM~16570874
> *FUck  that !  That  looks  like  that   AZ  NO  SLEEP  SHIT  THERE  !
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: just for that im posting tits so your wife beats u 


















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2010, 10:49 AM~16570944
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  just for that im posting tits so your wife beats u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


postin pics like this * I'LL JUST BEAT MY SELF !*


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2010, 08:53 AM~16570980
> *postin  pics  like  this   I'LL  JUST  BEAT  MY    SELF  !
> *


what u knw about that mini :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2010, 11:00 AM~16571016
> *what u knw about that mini  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2010, 10:49 AM~16570944
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  just for that im posting tits so your wife beats u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Cute face, but tits are too big IMO. Anything bigger than a handful is a waste. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

anyone know where the BAD TRADER thread is at? i searched and it was turned off or some shit and i went to page 50 maybe and i didnt see it, unless i over looked it?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 01:13 PM~16572393
> *anyone know where the BAD TRADER thread is at? i searched and it was turned off or some shit and i went to page 50 maybe and i didnt see it, unless i over looked it?
> *


  :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...ith/2346008881/

CHECK THESE OUT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

repost x3


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: YOU POINT IS?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im pointing it out.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2010, 03:22 PM~16573982
> *im pointing it out.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

[video]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AaHVBov1ajo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AaHVBov1ajo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/video]


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2010, 06:51 PM~16575564
> *[video]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AaHVBov1ajo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AaHVBov1ajo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/video]
> *


----------



## BODINE

WTF 


why so much ?


http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-CHEVY-VAN-MINI-MOT...=item53df55320f


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 10 2010, 09:12 AM~16571101
> *Cute face, but tits are too big IMO. Anything bigger than a handful is a waste.  :biggrin:
> *


MOTORBOAT.... :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16576118
> *MOTORBOAT.... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MOTORBOATIN SOB :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

LAID MY WRIST OPEN LAST NIGHT , WAS TAKING OFF A DOOR LOCK FROM A CUSTOMERS CAR, WHEN THE CLIP POPPED OFF, MY HAND JERKED BACK INTO THE SHEETMETAL.  BLED LIKE A SUMBITCH .... WE SUPERGLUED THE CUT CAUSE IT WAS ALL WE HAD.....


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn bro, looks like you took a blade and slit that shit.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 10 2010, 07:50 PM~16577011
> *Damn bro, looks like you took a blade and slit that shit.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16576921
> *LAID MY WRIST OPEN LAST NIGHT , WAS TAKING OFF A DOOR LOCK FROM A CUSTOMERS CAR, WHEN THE CLIP POPPED OFF, MY HAND JERKED BACK INTO THE SHEETMETAL.    BLED LIKE A SUMBITCH .... WE SUPERGLUED THE CUT CAUSE IT WAS ALL WE HAD.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT THAT BAD !!!!


















IF OU NEED HELP HOW TO BUILD A MODEL ASK!!!!
























































J/K ...............LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16576921
> *LAID MY WRIST OPEN LAST NIGHT , WAS TAKING OFF A DOOR LOCK FROM A CUSTOMERS CAR, WHEN THE CLIP POPPED OFF, MY HAND JERKED BACK INTO THE SHEETMETAL.    BLED LIKE A SUMBITCH .... WE SUPERGLUED THE CUT CAUSE IT WAS ALL WE HAD.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Emo much? I would clean the fuck outta that..superglue in blood stream = badddd news. Peroxide that bitch bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Feb 11 2010, 01:38 AM~16580337
> *Emo much? I would clean the fuck outta that..superglue in blood stream = badddd news. Peroxide that bitch bro.
> *


Stitchless stitches are super glue , just by it's technical term ,cyanoacrylate . I've always glued deep cuts to stop the bleeding , I cleaned it out today , hurt like hell to pull
the hardens glue off , but kept me from a hospital visit I couldn't afford....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 10 2010, 07:43 PM~16576921
> *LAID MY WRIST OPEN LAST NIGHT , WAS TAKING OFF A DOOR LOCK FROM A CUSTOMERS CAR, WHEN THE CLIP POPPED OFF, MY HAND JERKED BACK INTO THE SHEETMETAL.    BLED LIKE A SUMBITCH .... WE SUPERGLUED THE CUT CAUSE IT WAS ALL WE HAD.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 No No Rev, dont do it..! it's not worth it.. you'l never be a better builder if you 
just check out like that... And your family needs you.. 
(and you have to finish my two chevy's) suicide is permanent solution to a temporary
problem... were hear for you bro! :wow: lol...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 11 2010, 02:40 AM~16580438
> *No No Rev, dont do it..! it's not worth it..  you'l never be a better builder if you
> just check out like that... And your family needs you..
> (and you have to finish my two chevy's) suicide is permanent solution to a temporary
> problem...  were hear for you bro! :wow:  lol...
> *


corrected , only one chevy... the 65 is done..  :biggrin: waiting on a hood to arrive for the 62 , i misplaced the other one...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 11 2010, 04:16 AM~16580549
> *corrected , only one chevy... the 65 is done..   :biggrin: waiting on a hood to arrive for the 62 , i misplaced the other one...
> *


 waiting for wha to the where? misplaced the wha?
okay now you can cut the other wrist! jus kiddin,, get at me when it's right Rev.
Butt damm bro, fasten the ole safety belt every now and then. 
I mean first your (lookin for SPIRITS IN THE NIGHT) manfred man not springstein!
by spending nights in cave's with Batt's and sitting around fire's in shit.
with some crazy's that thought it was a good idea to jump in the water that happen to be the cave.. 
Then your blow torching the cadi, welding, sanding, all that good ole shit with
NO GOGGLES! 
Now your slicing limb's and using super glue for body part's! You were one of those little boy's who used give his moms a heart attack every time you went outside to play! 
You know those kids that come inside for dinner, all bloody from some shit you did while playing..


----------



## mademan

:0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 12 2010, 12:58 AM~16590322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED ONE OF THESE!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 12 2010, 02:58 AM~16590322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






that looks sick,  i need one of them bad


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Feb 12 2010, 08:55 AM~16591658-->
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED ONE OF THESE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 09:19 AM~16591748
> *that looks sick,    i need one of them bad
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

show off


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 12 2010, 11:05 AM~16591971
> *show off
> *





HATER


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 07:25 AM~16592059
> *HATER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Oh yeah, for the past 2-3 days my photobucket won't pull up the tab with the IMG label on it. No clue why... Probably some NEWBIE move on my part, I don't know. HELP! HOMIE IN DISTRESS!!! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 10:51 AM~16592645
> *Oh yeah, for the past 2-3 days my photobucket won't pull up the tab with the IMG label on it. No clue why... Probably some NEWBIE move on my part, I don't know. HELP! HOMIE IN DISTRESS!!! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



its doing the same shit to me if you click on the picture and it makes it bigger (no ****) the tap will be of to the left just click on it i went threw the same bullshit yesterday


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 10:02 AM~16593325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  hno: :wow: :wow: 

THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!!!! I'M GUESS IT WAS THAT TALL BALD DUDE WIT THE WHITE TANK TOP ON AND THE BLACK SHIRT ON HIS SHOULDER??


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 12:02 PM~16593325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



truucha fail :uh:

old school cali swangin


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 12 2010, 12:10 PM~16593419
> *:wow:    hno:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!!!! I'M GUESS IT WAS THAT TALL BALD DUDE WIT THE WHITE TANK TOP ON AND THE BLACK SHIRT ON HIS SHOULDER??
> *



where you at loco we got shit to do :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

AT WORK  :banghead: BE THERE AFTER


----------



## EVIL C

Dang that fuck up for real


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 12 2010, 09:06 AM~16592791
> *its doing the same shit to me if you click on the picture and it makes it bigger (no ****) the tap will be of to the left just click on it i went threw the same bullshit yesterday
> *


Been tryin' to figure it out. Still havin' problems...


----------



## jimbo

HANDLED...  Thanks ROLLINDEEP408!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 12:47 PM~16593737
> *HANDLED...    Thanks ROLLINDEEP408!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

this is what pancho and i think droped was asking about a while ago here is a pic of what it looks like and yes i have used it on a few of my builds


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 11:02 AM~16593325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I was there that day.. (you know I dont think mea mea ever finished paying for that
64)? That dude burned me for a pair of shocks, that pro hopper had givin me.
right when they decided to start selling shocks! He use to be one of the hottest 
switchman on Crenshaw. but i dont miss him...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2010, 03:04 PM~16594724
> *I was there that day.. (you know I dont think mea mea ever finished paying for that
> 64)?  That dude burned me for a pair of shocks, that pro hopper had givin me.
> right when they decided to start selling shocks! He use to be one of the hottest
> switchman on Crenshaw. but i dont miss him...
> *



didnt he go mia i was told some bad shit :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2010, 02:04 PM~16594724
> *I was there that day.. (you know I dont think mea mea ever finished paying for that
> 64)?  That dude burned me for a pair of shocks, that pro hopper had givin me.
> right when they decided to start selling shocks! He use to be one of the hottest
> switchman on Crenshaw. but i dont miss him...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 so whats the story on that ? which one is the owner of the fo


----------



## Foyeloser

i know this is the off topic section, but i got a on topic question....where can i get a convertible boot AND uptop for a '60 chevy??


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Use the 59 parts they fit the same


----------



## PINK86REGAL

some stuff i plated this week...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 09:01 PM~16597561
> *some stuff i plated this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that looks good i may have to send you my shit its hard to tell how it looks on my cheap ass phone :420: :x:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 12 2010, 08:03 PM~16597576
> *damn that looks goo i may have to send you my shit its ahrd to tell how it looks on my cheap ass phone :420:  :x:
> *



 o it looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

24k or 14k?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

24


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:10 PM~16597644
> *24
> *


  i saved them pics the shit i mixed looks too gold


----------



## Esoteric

what do you guys think


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 12 2010, 08:28 PM~16598362
> *what do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was the rim chrome before or aluminum?


----------



## Esoteric

china chrome im trying to find a good shade of gold for painting a whole bike


----------



## jimbo

China chrome? Is that like cheap chrome? It kinda has that gold leaf appearance.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 09:36 PM~16598442
> *China chrome? Is that like cheap chrome? It kinda has that gold leaf appearance.
> *


polished steel is more like it.


----------



## jimbo

Gotcha.


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 

http://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/1595378214.html


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 build this kit before?

just wonderng if it comes with skirts ?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 13 2010, 12:27 AM~16599717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any1 build this kit before?
> 
> just wonderng if it comes with skirts ?
> *


dont know about that version but it should, none of the tools were altered when it was rerelased


----------



## Linc

so my mom came to town to visit today, we went shopping at a craft store(Micheals) to get some stuff for her and my daughter to play with, thought id wander over to the model section, the cheapest kit they have in the store right now, $27.99!! and that was a snap kit! all others are over $30 each! WTF!?! so for shits and giggles, i went to other stores inmy area to see what pricing is like< i coulnt find 1 kit under $30!! :0


----------



## Met8to

the prices changes big time from before but to me buyin a car i want is worth paying 30 dollars


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Met8to_@Feb 13 2010, 02:30 PM~16603010
> *the prices changes big time from before but to me buyin a car i want is worth paying 30 dollars
> *


most kits range from $34.99 - $37.99!


----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 13 2010, 02:24 PM~16602986
> *so my mom came to town to visit today, we went shopping at a craft store(Micheals) to get some stuff for her and my daughter to play with, thought id wander over to the model section, the cheapest kit they have in the store right now, $27.99!!  and that was a snap kit! all others are over $30 each! WTF!?! so for shits and giggles, i went to other stores inmy area to see what pricing is like< i coulnt find 1 kit under $30!!  :0
> *


i miss walmart sellin kits.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2010, 04:12 PM~16603223
> *i miss walmart sellin kits.
> *


yup that eldo kit i just posted was 19


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2010, 05:12 PM~16603223
> *i miss walmart sellin kits.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 13 2010, 02:35 PM~16603025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol..i got it for 15... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 13 2010, 04:44 PM~16603394
> *lol..i got it for 15... :biggrin:
> *


damn i shoulda look at the box better

just opened it and it fukin sux ....curbside ...and body is 2 pieces


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2010, 05:12 PM~16603223
> *i miss walmart sellin kits.
> *


x2. here they used to have the amt kits with the gold checkerboard boxes for, if i remember correctly, 7.94. the other amt/revell kits were i think $12-$15. damn i miss them days :uh:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 13 2010, 04:42 PM~16603733
> *x2. here they used to have the amt kits with the gold checkerboard boxes for, if i remember correctly, 7.94. the other amt/revell kits were i think $12-$15. damn i miss them days  :uh:
> *


out here they had 4 packs for $19.99 a few years ago! now they dont carry models!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 13 2010, 06:42 PM~16603733
> *x2. here they used to have the amt kits with the gold checkerboard boxes for, if i remember correctly, 7.94. the other amt/revell kits were i think $12-$15. damn i miss them days  :uh:
> *



X3. Went by Hobby Lobby today and got the Monte Streetburner, Porche Slantnose, and 69 Charger for $7 a piece. Found them on the clearence isle. They had a Monte still on the shelf marked at $20.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 13 2010, 06:03 PM~16603861
> *X3. Went by Hobby Lobby today and got the Monte Streetburner, Porche Slantnose, and 69 Charger for $7 a piece. Found them on the clearence isle. They had a Monte still on the shelf marked at $20.
> *


good score ....im gonna go to one here tuesday and check it out


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 13 2010, 07:03 PM~16603861
> *X3. Went by Hobby Lobby today and got the Monte Streetburner, Porche Slantnose, and 69 Charger for $7 a piece. Found them on the clearence isle. They had a Monte still on the shelf marked at $20.
> *


thats a hell of a score! usually when my hobby lobby has clearance kits theyre usually $11-$13


----------



## Guest

Yea, was a suprise to me too. I'll have to go by more often.


----------



## BODINE

i guess whenever i go im gonna print a 40% off to bring with me


----------



## BODINE

at hobby lobby here they have had the big 1:8 t bucket on clearance for a while 

like 50.00 i think


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 13 2010, 07:09 PM~16603901
> *i guess whenever i go im gonna print a 40% off to bring with me
> *



Print 4 and take the family with ya. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 13 2010, 06:11 PM~16603909
> *Print 4 and take the family with ya. :biggrin:
> *


lol i can see 4yo briana buying one lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Was at the swap meet today found a metal body revell thunderbird ..... Dude said 30 bucks... " dat dere kit is rare I tell ya , they don make them like that mo more " :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## sweetdreamer

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 13 2010, 09:24 PM~16602986
> *so my mom came to town to visit today, we went shopping at a craft store(Micheals) to get some stuff for her and my daughter to play with, thought id wander over to the model section, the cheapest kit they have in the store right now, $27.99!!  and that was a snap kit! all others are over $30 each! WTF!?! so for shits and giggles, i went to other stores inmy area to see what pricing is like< i coulnt find 1 kit under $30!!  :0
> *


damm i'm starting to think in another 5 years will model cars even be around?
its bad enuff that theirs only a few good hobby shops left,second a poor kid would have to really save up his alowance to build a model,$30 on the kit and glue,paint,foil,rims,etc it can get costly for some.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Met8to_@Feb 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16603010
> *the prices changes big time from before but to me buyin a car i want is worth paying 30 dollars
> *


x2
thats the way i see it.

if your gonna take the time and build it right its all worth it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

now that we talkin about kits, whats everyones opinion on building older model kts,like the ones from the late 70's,80's?

i know alot of times their re issued in newer kits.

just wondering if its a good idea to build them old ones or save em for the collection.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 13 2010, 10:13 PM~16605177
> *now that we talkin about kits, whats everyones opinion on building older model kts,like the ones from the late 70's,80's?
> 
> i know alot of times their re issued in newer kits.
> 
> just wondering if its a good idea to build them old ones or save em for the collection.
> *


I say build it. It's no good sitting in the box. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 13 2010, 08:13 PM~16605177
> *now that we talkin about kits, whats everyones opinion on building older model kts,like the ones from the late 70's,80's?
> 
> i know alot of times their re issued in newer kits.
> 
> just wondering if its a good idea to build them old ones or save em for the collection.
> *


it does no good sitting in a box unbuilt, theres no magic there..... slit that plastic and build that shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 13 2010, 04:34 PM~16603675
> *damn i shoulda look at the box better
> 
> just opened it and it fukin sux ....curbside ...and body is 2 pieces
> *


yeah, ill probably kit bash mine, doubt ill use the body but im not set in stone on that.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 13 2010, 04:34 PM~16603675
> *damn i shoulda look at the box better
> 
> just opened it and it fukin sux ....curbside ...and body is 2 pieces
> *


it builds nice this aint the worst multi piece kit out there


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it sure as hell looks like a real turd in the box tho!

oh shit 700 club ! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 13 2010, 09:31 PM~16605702
> *it sure as hell looks like a real turd in the box tho!
> 
> oh shit 700 club ! :biggrin:
> *


what do you expect for a kit that was molded around 1961


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats what i kinda figured...as soon as i picked up the box and saw how thin it was...lol, i said why the fuck not.


----------



## rollindeep408

prices are fuckin crazy thats why i wait till nnl and go crazy 5 bucks here ten here its the best i member when i used to to go to dj hobby and get kits for like at the most 12 bucks shit has gotten stupid with prices . and people are right that is gona kill this hobby people just starting out are not gona wana pay that most of your first kits are glue bombs or whatever :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 10:52 PM~16605888
> *prices are fuckin crazy .thats why i wait till nnl and go crazy 5 bucks here ten here its the best. i member when i used to to go to dj hobby and get kits for like at the most 12 bucks .shit has gotten stupid with prices . and people are right that is gona kill this hobby. people just starting out  are not gona wana pay that most of your first kits are glue bombs or whatever :uh:
> *


thats why i stocked more kits than ill probably ever be able to finish  :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 14 2010, 04:54 AM~16605906
> *thats why i stocked more kits than ill probably ever be able to finish   :biggrin:
> *


thats the way to be ,nothing worse than gettin home and wishing u would of bought that kit u were lookin at.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 13 2010, 09:22 PM~16606152
> *thats the way to be ,nothing worse than gettin home and wishing u would of bought that kit u were lookin at.
> *


I heard that! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

might getting into selling plates ill keep you guys posted, might be 5 bucks for 108 normal tags, havent done euro tags yet. dont ask for Felix tags i dont have the graphic


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i saw a couple signs i thought were funny....


irony...













:0 :0


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 14 2010, 11:20 AM~16608482
> *i saw a couple signs i thought were funny....
> irony...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO...Refills 50 cents lobby only


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 14 2010, 09:30 AM~16608535
> *LMAO...Refills 50 cents lobby only
> *


lost dog,.... restaurant :0


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 14 2010, 11:34 AM~16608555
> *lost dog,.... restaurant  :0
> *


I kno fool...just being an ass :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-39-Lot-Chevy-set-R...=item23056119f6


----------



## stilldownivlife

:nicoderm:


----------



## KhushbuMalik

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 10 2010, 06:17 AM~16570261
> *Hi,
> 
> Post starts here!  What should be discussed?
> *


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Cadillac Steering


----------



## Ohio Chad

http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-budgeting...od=bb-budgeting

Good Article...I always thought they really jacked the prices up but I guess not.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 14 2010, 10:45 PM~16614731
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-39-Lot-Chevy-set-R...=item23056119f6
> *



alot of nice kits :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 15 2010, 09:30 AM~16616839
> *Regards,
> Khushbu Malik
> Cadillac Steering
> *


gonna make a petition to get homie banned.... add your name to the list (copy and paste)
1.CNDYBLU66SS
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## grimreaper69

gonna make a petition to get homie banned.... add your name to the list (copy and paste)
1. CNDYBLU66SS
2. grimreaper69
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## airbrushmaster

gonna make a petition to get homie banned.... add your name to the list (copy and paste)
1. CNDYBLU66SS
2. grimreaper69
3. airbrushmaster
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 15 2010, 10:11 AM~16617469
> *gonna make a petition to get homie banned.... add your name to the list (copy and paste)
> 1. CNDYBLU66SS
> 2. grimreaper69
> 3. airbrushmaster
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> *


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 09:44 AM~16617726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Everything about this build Jeff is OFF THE CHAIN! :wow: From the details in the guts down to the rims!!! :wow: EXTREMELY clean brother!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 01:48 PM~16617751
> *Everything about this build Jeff is OFF THE CHAIN! :wow: From the details in the guts down to the rims!!! :wow: EXTREMELY clean brother!!!
> *





thanks brother  


i fin to get down and dirty like this on that 61 soon  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:cheesy:


----------



## Linc

JEFF!!! monte is clean!!! take your cash off the dash or some fool will steel it! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 15 2010, 01:52 PM~16617784
> *JEFF!!!  monte is clean!!!  take your cash off the dash or some fool will steel it!  :biggrin:
> *




nah that shit was taken out in the hobby shop parking lot :biggrin: im headin in to drop 300 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

That monte is fukin hard bro!!! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 15 2010, 02:23 PM~16618024
> *That monte is fukin hard bro!!! :0
> *





thanks bro  


i figured ide try and get the topic back to some random model pics :biggrin: and sence i just finished it, why not


----------



## sdkid

new bmx video me and my homies made. just wanted to share with you guys. im the kid with da moustache on the purple bike. :biggrin: 
sdkids bmx video


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 15 2010, 07:11 PM~16617469
> *gonna make a petition to get homie banned.... add your name to the list (copy and paste)
> 1. CNDYBLU66SS
> 2. grimreaper69
> 3. airbrushmaster
> 4. Siim123
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> *


----------



## Esoteric

i was hoping those fucks would die for doing something that stupid. the lead jagoff got caught on the maru trying to arrest the captain. hes as good as dead.

fast foward to the end to see a bad ass speedboat get wrecked


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 15 2010, 01:10 PM~16618950
> *new bmx video me and my homies made. just wanted to share with you guys. im the kid with da moustache on the purple bike. :biggrin:
> sdkids bmx video
> *


lol. Was u the one at the end take'n a shit? "Hey everybody sdkids back here taken a shit!" well i aint gonna tell nobody else. Lmao.


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## grimreaper69

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







i could use some of them clenex tho


----------



## Siim123

:wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 15 2010, 05:21 PM~16620707
> *i was hoping those fucks would die for doing something that stupid. the lead jagoff got caught on the maru trying to arrest the captain. hes as good as dead.
> 
> fast foward to the end to see a bad ass speedboat get wrecked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO WHAT WERE THEY TRYING TO ACCOMPLISH?


----------



## Esoteric

dont know if you guys are familiar with Bloodninja but hes the owner of that site with the craigslist ads


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 know of a stie to get model distibutor wire,and dress up kits for engines.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2010, 07:58 PM~16632274
> *any1 know of a stie to get model distibutor wire,and dress up kits for engines.
> *



scaledreams.com


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2010, 06:58 PM~16632274
> *any1 know of a stie to get model distibutor wire,and dress up kits for engines.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:yes: scaledreams hands down....




















































































ok , now wheres my free shit for advertising? :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 16 2010, 05:29 PM~16631981
> *SO WHAT WERE THEY TRYING TO ACCOMPLISH?
> *


dont know but i hope that fucker gets a traditional japanese death sentence, beheading by katana for wrecking the bat boat and being a dick. more the likely hell be tried as a pirate


----------



## crenshaw magraw

thanks fellas


----------



## BODINE

ordered some centerlines ...but might order some 19-23 combo on second wheels 



what u think ?


----------



## [email protected]

i think you should send that wagon to me and let me take a wak at it  


im not a big fan of them ceterlines, but they look good on that 61 for some reason


----------



## EL MOOSE

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...ith/2346008881/
Thank's joe for the link This is Bad ass :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 16 2010, 07:05 PM~16633065
> *ordered some centerlines ...but might order some 19-23 combo on second wheels
> what u think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks better on centerlines


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 07:09 PM~16633112
> *i think you should send that wagon to me and let me take a wak at it
> im not a big fan of them ceterlines, but they look good on that 61 for some reason
> *


x2


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 16 2010, 07:05 PM~16633065
> *ordered some centerlines ...but might order some 19-23 combo on second wheels
> what u think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I THINK IT WOULD LOOK BETTER IF I WERE HOLDING IT :cheesy: NO ****!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 16 2010, 08:36 PM~16635387
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I THINK IT WOULD LOOK BETTER IF I WERE HOLDING IT  :cheesy:    NO ****!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 16 2010, 10:36 PM~16635387
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I THINK IT WOULD LOOK BETTER IF I WERE HOLDING IT  :cheesy:    NO ****!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice wagon
lookin good


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 17 2010, 02:29 AM~16631981
> *SO WHAT WERE THEY TRYING TO ACCOMPLISH?
> *


They should be one of those guys who want to stop illegal whaling. Whales are endangered species and whale oil and meat is quite wanted stuff. Lot of those anti-whaling guys go against these whale hunting ships and many times they face with gun shooting, water cannons and ship ramming.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 16 2010, 09:05 PM~16633065
> *ordered some centerlines ...but might order some 19-23 combo on second wheels
> what u think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! i agree those centerlines look damn good on there


----------



## [email protected]

someone needs to step up and re-cast a malibu  i want one damnit! and nowhere to be found :angry:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 06:59 PM~16639425
> *someone needs to step up and re-cast a malibu   i want one damnit! and nowhere to be found :angry:
> *


 Ask that mofo/thief FLAKEY TWINN he steal your money to.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 10:59 AM~16639425
> *someone needs to step up and re-cast a malibu   i want one damnit! and nowhere to be found :angry:
> *



I WILL DONATE A BODY, IT'S WARPED HAS TO BE REWORKED!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 09:59 AM~16639425
> *someone needs to step up and re-cast a malibu   i want one damnit! and nowhere to be found :angry:
> *


i got a 1 off malibu coming! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2010, 01:11 PM~16639503
> *I WILL DONATE A BODY, IT'S WARPED HAS TO BE REWORKED!
> *


 :wow: 

how bad is the warpage?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 11:15 AM~16639526
> *:wow:
> 
> how bad is the warpage?
> *


NOT THAT BAD I JUST DON'T WANT TO FUCK WITH IT!

BY THE WAY SKIRTS GOT HERE YESTERDAY, THANKS DAWG! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2010, 01:16 PM~16639535
> *NOT THAT BAD I JUST DON'T WANT TO FUCK WITH IT!
> 
> BY THE WAY SKIRTS GOT HERE YESTERDAY, THANKS DAWG! :biggrin:
> *





no problem on them skirts  

and even if we could find someone to re work the warped body, who will be the one to step up and cast it


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 11:23 AM~16639583
> *no problem on them skirts
> 
> and even if we could find someone to re work the warped body, who will be the one to step up and cast it
> *


DON'T KNOW THAT ONE THERE, BUT I'LL DONATE  JUST HAVE TO GIVE BODY BACK & AN EXTRA ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2010, 09:24 AM~16639591
> *DON'T KNOW THAT ONE THERE, BUT I'LL DONATE  JUST HAVE TO GIVE BODY BACK & AN EXTRA ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Pics? :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 17 2010, 11:40 AM~16639702
> *Pics? :wow:  :wow:
> *


AT WORK G, LATER TODAY


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 AM~16639774
> *AT WORK G, LATER TODAY
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 16 2010, 07:38 PM~16633536
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...ith/2346008881/
> Thank's joe for the link This is Bad ass :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 This guy M. Smith is probably the king of back drop's photograhy? God what a large 
collection of stock build cars! okay it's time he starts putting rims on some of those cars
every one of those street scene's of his looks like it was taken in Mayberry U.S.A.
back in the 50's. all he need's is that whistle and the music.. and youve got the andy 
griffin show ...with opie and aunt bee,, and Barney...


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 17 2010, 12:11 PM~16639990
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


WOW 80BIN.. insane..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2010, 10:24 AM~16639591
> *DON'T KNOW THAT ONE THERE, BUT I'LL DONATE  JUST HAVE TO GIVE BODY BACK & AN EXTRA ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hit up jimmy flintstone but i dont think hell take casts i think he takes masters only


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 17 2010, 05:06 PM~16641956
> *WOW 80BIN.. insane..
> *


Yup, but starting at $25. Only if it could be won at that price.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

another tc i  did with some gold plating :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2010, 07:37 PM~16644017
> *another tc i  did with some gold plating :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2010, 06:57 PM~16644213
> *nice work
> *


THANX


----------



## MARINATE

IT HAPPENED..LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 12:09 PM~16639486
> *Ask that mofo/thief  FLAKEY TWINN he steal your money to.
> *



THE MAN IS DEALING WITH SOME ISSUES ! 

He has always been up to his word but when its a family pressing matter then it takes most of his time ! 

Twinn has always made his name good here with out any issues ! If there where any problems he would cover them with a little extra gift or 2 to cover any harsh thoughts or lack on timing !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2010, 07:58 PM~16645034
> *THE  MAN  IS  DEALING  WITH  SOME  ISSUES  !
> 
> He  has  always  been  up  to  his  word  but  when  its  a  family  pressing  matter  then  it  takes  most  of his  time !
> 
> Twinn  has  always  made  his  name  good here  with  out  any  issues !  If there  where  any problems  he  would  cover  them  with  a little  extra  gift  or  2    to  cover  any  harsh  thoughts  or  lack  on timing !
> *


he should at least be able to post a update or a word of confidence otherwise keeping mum is making him look bad.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2010, 10:41 PM~16644781
> *IT HAPPENED..LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 shit that dont look to bad at all


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2010, 10:00 PM~16645076
> *he should at least be able to post a update or a word of confidence otherwise keeping mum is making him look bad.
> *



What if said person may or may not be able to get access to post any updates ?


----------



## MARINATE

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)

I KNOW YOU CAN FIX IT ***********


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2010, 10:05 PM~16645144
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 
> I KNOW YOU CAN FIX IT ***********
> *


Fuck fixxin that 1 ! I have 10 already here LOL :biggrin: !


----------



## [email protected]

we need um casted again! i want one lol


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 17 2010, 06:07 PM~16642487
> *Yup, but starting at $25. Only if it could be won at that price.
> *


I'll let ya'll know when I win that SH!T :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 17 2010, 11:48 PM~16645774
> *I'll let ya'll know when I win that SH!T  :wow:
> *





hmmmmm............................... :biggrin:


----------



## base905

real hip hop!!!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 10:49 PM~16645786
> *hmmmmm............................... :biggrin:
> *


Alright now, you already dooped me on that bronco DAMN YOU! :rant: 
And you better have some deep ass pockets!  
















:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 15 2010, 10:42 PM~16624430
> *lol.  Was u the one at the end take'n a shit?  "Hey everybody sdkids back here taken a shit!" well i aint gonna tell nobody else.  Lmao.
> *


lol, naw thats kevin aka chino loc. lol, i dont think he had a moustache or goatee like mine. :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 17 2010, 10:41 PM~16647693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real hip hop!!!
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16645774
> *I'll let ya'll know when I win that SH!T  :wow:
> *


We'll see about that. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 18 2010, 01:59 AM~16647887
> *Alright now, you already dooped me on that bronco DAMN YOU!  :rant:
> And you better have some deep ass pockets!
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *





lol im just fuckin with you foo :biggrin: im broke as a joke right now


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 18 2010, 08:39 AM~16649618
> *We'll see about that.  :biggrin:
> *



:wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2010, 08:54 AM~16649818
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :no: I gots other things I'm tryin to get my hands on right now, that's all him.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## grimreaper69

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 18 2010, 08:57 AM~16649821
> *:biggrin:  :no:  I gots other things I'm tryin to get my hands on right now, that's all him.
> *


Thanks for postin that up though!


----------



## EVIL C

pick this up today after work


----------



## BODINE

big lots


----------



## Bogyoke

Have you opened it up yet? Is there anything in the scaled down model kit box? I saw these at the store and would have picked some up if there was an AMT sticker or something in the little box. Interesting marketing idea though


----------



## EVIL C

Haven`t opened it yet i going try to find another one this weekend then i open one


----------



## sdkid

:0 look at this baby. badass caprice glass house
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/1607042562.html


----------



## base905

* Big L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## base905

hip hop in its prime! nothing better then gangstarr!!!!!
:werd: :werd: :420: :yes: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 19 2010, 02:26 AM~16658284
> * Big L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 big L :0 thats some old shit right there


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 07:15 AM~16659900
> *:0  big L :0  thats some old shit right there
> *



thats some GOOD shit right there!!! lol
 
Big L R.I.P.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 19 2010, 11:22 AM~16660275
> *thats some GOOD shit right there!!! lol
> 
> Big L  R.I.P.
> *





fo sho


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cL50bw865VY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cL50bw865VY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




this used to be my shit back in the day, not no big L but it was still my shit :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

this dude was from around my way  


this whole cd is the shit, braddock pa 3.6.8. part of the 412 :biggrin:


----------



## base905

man they dont make hip hop like that anymore!!! 

i love 90's hip hop!!! :werd: :420:


----------



## base905

i could chill to this song all day... with a bag of green! lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 19 2010, 12:20 PM~16660685
> *
> 
> man they dont make hip hop like that anymore!!!
> 
> i love 90's hip hop!!! :werd:  :420:
> *





:nosad:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0fVQ3i90zg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0fVQ3i90zg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 08:37 AM~16660831
> *:nosad:
> *


X2! WE need some BDP in this bitch! Like DUCK DOWN or somethin'...


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 09:37 AM~16660831
> *:nosad:
> *



im 18, i missed the good days of real hip hop cause i was little kid not knowing anything about music but i member some stuff, i wish i was this age in the mid 90's! 

heres another one of my favs!!!! chill beat method man kills it! GZA is good too! i love real hip hop!! lol






:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 12:40 PM~16660854
> *X2! WE need some BDP in this bitch! Like DUCK DOWN or somethin'...
> *





:0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 19 2010, 08:46 AM~16660904
> *im 18, i missed the good  days of real hip hop cause i was little kid not knowing anything about music but i member some stuff, i wish i was this age in the mid 90's!
> 
> heres another one of my favs!!!! chill beat method man kills it! GZA is good too! i love real hip hop!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Aww yeah. Wu Tang got some SPITTERS! Everyone they brought out too KILLARMY was killin' em for a while!


----------



## [email protected]

one of the baddest jams ever imo  


<object width="384" height="313"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kl6jwab3HWk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kl6jwab3HWk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="384" height="313" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## base905

couple more....  :cheesy: 













my fav wu tang!!!


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="384" height="313"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UKjj4hk0pV4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UKjj4hk0pV4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="384" height="313" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 09:54 AM~16660978
> *one of the baddest jams ever imo
> <object width="384" height="313"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kl6jwab3HWk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kl6jwab3HWk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="384" height="313" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> *




raw ima give it to ya!!! lol wu tang is the shit!!! lol


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="384" height="313"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v6tqn7uhYKk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v6tqn7uhYKk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="384" height="313" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## jimbo

Dam I wish I knew how to post videos.  How bout some NAS Halftime? :biggrin:


----------



## base905

the real hip hop is taking over!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmjXY1BDMEA&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmjXY1BDMEA&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>





:420:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 12:58 PM~16661015
> *Dam I wish I knew how to post videos.   How bout some NAS Halftime? :biggrin:
> *





you rang? :biggrin: 




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTOg_RGOEBg&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTOg_RGOEBg&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## base905

:420: :420: :420: :werd: 

more more more!! lol


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pEbGLE5EVP0&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pEbGLE5EVP0&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## jimbo

Oh yes, and I DO got 5 on it... uffin: :420: :420: :420: :tongue:


----------



## base905

us canadians can hold down the hip hop down too.... well use to anyways lol


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1An99MFRK88&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1An99MFRK88&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 10:02 AM~16661053
> *Oh yes, and I DO got 5 on it... uffin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :tongue:
> *



x2!! lol


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 19 2010, 09:04 AM~16661070
> *x2!! lol
> *


Which reminds me, I GOTTA HIT THE CLUB! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

always gotta show the west coast love with some gangsta shit :biggrin: 

and what better then you know who :biggrin: 


the legend himself  


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RwPMKozHPCM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RwPMKozHPCM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## base905

common speaking the truth!!!! man they seen hip hop going to shit back in the day! no one listened!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 01:05 PM~16661080
> *Which reminds me, I GOTTA HIT THE CLUB! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






you know that one old dude sittin there tryin to rap to hoes, slappin asses and dressed in a leasure siut, all pimpd out, and hes like 56 an shit, knowin he aint goin home wit no bishes :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1VRZq3J0uz4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1VRZq3J0uz4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 09:07 AM~16661100
> *you know that one old dude sittin there tryin to rap to hoes, slappin asses and dressed in a leasure siut, all pimpd out, and hes like 56 an shit, knowin he aint goin home wit no bishes :biggrin:
> *



I'm talkin' bout my medicine. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

listen to this, love this track


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4ymlIqSwmDc&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4ymlIqSwmDc&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="295" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>






another sick ass jam!


----------



## jimbo

This topic's ON FIRE!!! :burn: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Any 90's hip hop is all i gots. After 02 it mostly sucks ass.


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rBu2uxdvNmI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rBu2uxdvNmI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## base905




----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 19 2010, 09:16 AM~16661182
> *
> 
> Any 90's hip hop is all i gots.  After 02 it mostly sucks ass.
> *



Church right there. Too much of an R&B blend now...


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 19 2010, 10:16 AM~16661182
> *
> 
> Any 90's hip hop is all i gots.  After 02 it mostly sucks ass.
> *



:werd: true!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 19 2010, 01:16 PM~16661182
> *
> 
> Any 90's hip hop is all i gots.  After 02 it mostly sucks ass.
> *





dude i feel that shit fo sho  


i feel bad for these kids growin up now man, because all they know is the garbage that gets play now, and oh by the way, hip hop pretty much died after 2g  for a couple exceptions


----------



## base905

soooooo dope!!!


----------



## [email protected]

dude if you go back like 2 pages and start to listen to all the jams posted, you have a bad ass mix tape right there man! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 09:19 AM~16661210
> *dude i feel that shit fo sho
> i feel bad for these kids growin up now man, because all they know is the garbage that gets play now, and oh by the way, hip hop pretty much died after 2g   for a couple exceptions
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 10:17 AM~16661195
> *Church right there. Too much of an R&B blend now...
> *


when they traded out their dayton wires for 26's........the rap game got fucked. They too worried about ridin hyphey and getting crunk and dooz open and all that shit then being ganstas. Lmao.


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 10:19 AM~16661210
> *dude i feel that shit fo sho
> i feel bad for these kids growin up now man, because all they know is the garbage that gets play now, and oh by the way, hip hop pretty much died after 2g   for a couple exceptions
> *




thats true! theres some like me, 18 years old listening to the real stuff that was back in the 90's and wont listen to anything else but the old stuff!

hip hop is dead


----------



## base905

come on!!??? no fugees yet?


----------



## base905

an another!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## base905




----------



## [email protected]

this is for jimbo on his day off :biggrin: 



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ln9PMar_N64&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ln9PMar_N64&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 19 2010, 01:26 PM~16661270
> *an another!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






another bad ass jam right there


----------



## jimbo

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

last one for me guys. my girl is on her way over so play time is over so here is a good one for ya'll!!







:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd: :420: :420:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 19 2010, 09:22 AM~16661240
> *when they traded out their dayton wires for 26's........the rap game got fucked.  They too worried about ridin hyphey and getting crunk and dooz open and all that shit then being ganstas. Lmao.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I think it's the altitude! Airs pretty thin up there... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

anytime you wanna find the real hip hop, search anyone before they got big and made all there loot, and theyre speakin from the heart and nothin but the truth, go under ground young bucks  





and how can we speak of hip hop, without homie  


<object width="384" height="313"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PEPgA4ZQf0U&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PEPgA4ZQf0U&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="384" height="313" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 19 2010, 11:46 AM~16660904
> *im 18, i missed the good  days of real hip hop cause i was little kid not knowing anything about music but i member some stuff, i wish i was this age in the mid 90's!
> 
> heres another one of my favs!!!! chill beat method man kills it! GZA is good too! i love real hip hop!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


18 huh?Well my friend you have great taste.This is one of my all time favs.
Now I feel old....LOL.When this came out I was married to my ex-wife and waiting for my daughter to be born...


----------



## base905

biggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

Wish I knew how to post video Base. I'd put some old HTOWN or somethin' in light of ya' girl comin' by... :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:angry:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 19 2010, 10:42 AM~16661394
> *18 huh?Well my friend you have great taste.This is one of my all time favs.
> Now I feel old....LOL.When this came out I was married to my ex-wife and waiting for my daughter to be born...
> *



yes sir! :biggrin: 18 years old, only music i listen to, bag of green chillen with the 90's hip hop with mad bass!! only way i can do it!......... i got my girl listening it this stuff now and when she goes home she listens to it and she has her little 15yo brother saying this music is fake shit ..... kids just dont know how real it was back in the day.... but theres a few who can respect it!

LIKE ME!  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 09:46 AM~16661438
> *:angry:
> *


Fucker you did it again!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 10:43 AM~16661414
> *Wish I knew how to post video Base. I'd put some old HTOWN or somethin' in light of ya' girl comin' by...  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



jimbo post some as soon as you figure it out











i'll be checkin in and out all day! postin all the real good shit for ya'll !!!! 

peace homies


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 01:50 PM~16661475
> *Fucker you did it again!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





lol i cant show you how to post vids, because everytime i just add the code, it puts up a blank box and no code lol



when you go to comment, look under the smiles, and click the BB code help


----------



## jimbo

Tyrin' it now...


----------



## jimbo

Got it! Thanks Jeff!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RBQB7QxCks...e=youtube_gdata


I cant link them right off my phone. :uh:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## jimbo




----------



## Guest

Too old I guess never listened to any of it. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## [email protected]

B.D.P. is the shit tho


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 10:31 AM~16661874
> *B.D.P. is the shit tho
> *


See that headspin homeboy busted at the end of the step into a world video? SAVAGE...    Sorry fellas, just learned how to post this shit so I'm kinda off the chain widdit right now...   
I'm done now. BACK TO RANDOM OFF TOPIC SHIT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

I listened some rap when I was younger: Tupac, Ice Cube, WC aka Dub-c, D12 and stuff like that.

Now I prefer stuff like this :biggrin: 







Now I like Rock, Rock'n'roll, Heavy Metal, sometimes Funk. 

And sometimes when I am mentally fucked up and unstable(it happens quite often, thats why I havent been very often here anymore) I listen emo-type songs, something like this :uh: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dTo48hSLsw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSnY6zjeRN0


----------



## base905

back for a bit

you guys still here?


----------



## base905

some good de la soul!!!  :420: :420: :420: good chill song too


----------



## jimbo




----------



## stilldownivlife

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HgAYAHovklk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HgAYAHovklk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7q2bNqe0Xyk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7q2bNqe0Xyk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

my contribution


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 19 2010, 02:44 PM~16663816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my contribution
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: thanks 

so what did i do wrong :dunno:


----------



## jimbo

Check the BB Code Help under the smiley faces when you add reply. Go all the way to the bottom. Thats how Dropped showed me...


----------



## Esoteric

this shit hot






fuck eminem :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## MARINATE

MUSIC BLOWS, BUT THE CHICK IS FINE!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/senVlv_zanw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/senVlv_zanw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 19 2010, 07:52 PM~16665853
> *MUSIC BLOWS, BUT THE CHICK IS FINE!
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/senVlv_zanw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/senVlv_zanw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



damn that bitch is super bad . and just cut that shity ass music off :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xFBwV0xEHUk&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xFBwV0xEHUk&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 19 2010, 08:48 PM~16666295
> *damn that bitch is super bad . and just cut that shity ass music off :biggrin:
> *


  EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT :wow:


----------



## BODINE

Code:


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok, that's either how many orders you've placed in the last month :biggrin: or you print Ricks cards for him.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16666689
> *Ok, that's either how many orders you've placed in the last month  :biggrin:  or you print Ricks cards for him.
> *


i asked for some cards to hand out at a show ...he sent me some cards last year .... ...gave out about 15-20 ...

every little bit helps 

and when i go to another ill hand out more :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Shit, after seeing some real good builds around here I have to find my shit and gotta build something :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Bought bottle of kvass(eastern-europe non-alcohol drink, almost like beer) and cleaned my table from school shit and time to build something :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 20 2010, 08:51 AM~16669476
> *Shit, after seeing some real good builds around here I have to find my shit and gotta build something :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Bought bottle of kvass(eastern-europe non-alcohol drink, almost like beer) and cleaned my table from school shit and time to build something :biggrin:
> *


you need alcohol to build lol. orange juice and vodka works for me


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 20 2010, 06:42 PM~16669703
> *you need alcohol to build lol. orange juice and vodka works for me
> *


No need to drink vodka when you are only 17 years old


----------



## Esoteric

started pulling resins out of storage
didnt like the stance so i ghetto rigged a chassie to bring it down


----------



## base905

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

Since the weather started warming up a little I pulled my Dime out and fixed the brakes yesterday. Dropped $200 in parts but it's cool, I missed driving my truck. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

alot of hopper in the pit today in the ville.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2010, 12:12 PM~16670550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alot of hopper in the pit today in the ville.
> *


 :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 20 2010, 09:18 AM~16669888
> *started pulling resins out of storage
> didnt like the stance so i ghetto rigged a chassie to bring it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What color you goin' with this? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 20 2010, 12:22 PM~16670630
> *:0
> *


Thats only half them. Good turn out this Year.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2010, 11:35 AM~16670728
> *Thats only half them.  Good turn out  this Year.
> *



Try to get some flix of the action LOW!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 12:29 PM~16670682
> *What color you goin' with this? :cheesy:
> *


either black or white but i has to have the chicken on the hood


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 20 2010, 01:18 PM~16669888
> *started pulling resins out of storage
> didnt like the stance so i ghetto rigged a chassie to bring it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





THATS GONNA BE SICK BRO!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

9 pm and got a kick ass phone call... have a interview monday with the railroad going back to intermodal operatons. starts @ 12.35hr with full benifits, 6pm to 6 am 6 days a week. the job is walking distance from my house too so heres to hoping i get it.....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 20 2010, 10:09 PM~16673533
> *9 pm and got a kick ass phone call... have a interview monday  with the railroad going back to intermodal operatons. starts @ 12.35hr with full benifits, 6pm to 6 am 6 days a week. the job is walking distance from my house too so heres to hoping i get it.....
> *


Cool shit bro, knock em dead in the interview.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2010, 03:12 PM~16670550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alot of hopper in the pit today in the ville.
> *


throw some more pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 20 2010, 08:26 PM~16673662
> *throw some more pics homie :biggrin:
> *


wish i could bro.  All i had was my phone. Lost my memory card for my camera.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 20 2010, 10:09 PM~16673533
> *9 pm and got a kick ass phone call... have a interview monday  with the railroad going back to intermodal operatons. starts @ 12.35hr with full benifits, 6pm to 6 am 6 days a week. the job is walking distance from my house too so heres to hoping i get it.....
> *



Good luck Hearse!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2010, 11:40 PM~16673776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ..... midwest lowridin :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Thats all i got besides a bigass jeep on like 44" mudders and a
monster truck. My son wanted to stand in front of them. 

Im kickin myself in the ass for not buying a new memory card.  or taken the vid camera.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

DOES ANYONE KNOW A ONLINE CONVERTER FOR 1:1 TO 1/24, I KNOW ITS EASY , BUT I FAILED MY WAY RIGHT OUT OF MATH CLASS GROWING UP AND I REALLY WANT TO MAKE SOME WORK BENCHES FOR THE DIO.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 20 2010, 10:13 PM~16674014
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW A ONLINE CONVERTER FOR 1:1 TO 1/24, I KNOW ITS EASY , BUT I FAILED MY WAY RIGHT OUT OF MATH CLASS GROWING UP AND I REALLY WANT TO MAKE SOME WORK BENCHES FOR THE DIO.
> *


dunno bout this one 

http://www.wwmodelclub.org/extra/sd_scalecalc2.htm


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 20 2010, 11:13 PM~16674014
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW A ONLINE CONVERTER FOR 1:1 TO 1/24, I KNOW ITS EASY , BUT I FAILED MY WAY RIGHT OUT OF MATH CLASS GROWING UP AND I REALLY WANT TO MAKE SOME WORK BENCHES FOR THE DIO.
> *



http://www.clubhyper.com/reference/calculatorfc_1.htm


----------



## grimreaper69

http://www.wwmodelclub.org/extra/sd_scalecalc2.htm


----------



## Guest

http://home.iprimus.com.au/stooch/quickscale/


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 20 2010, 09:16 PM~16674048
> *dunno bout this one
> 
> http://www.wwmodelclub.org/extra/sd_scalecalc2.htm
> *


PERFECT! JUST WHAT I NEEDED


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2010, 02:12 PM~16670550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alot of hopper in the pit today in the ville.
> *


it was a real good show this year. i got quite a few good pics and videos from the hoppin competition (which ill upload on here tmw)


----------



## BODINE

ANYONE I MIGHT TRADE WITH OFTEN 

OR NEED YOUR ADDY PM ME YOUR ADDY


IM MAKING A ADDY BOOK :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 21 2010, 07:08 PM~16680268
> *ANYONE I MIGHT TRADE WITH OFTEN
> 
> OR NEED YOUR ADDY PM ME YOUR ADDY
> IM MAKING A ADDY BOOK  :cheesy:
> *


I been doin that from the start.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 21 2010, 05:44 PM~16680578
> *I been doin that from the start.
> *


lol. Me too.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 21 2010, 06:44 PM~16680578
> *I been doin that from the start.
> *


OOOOOOOK 


and i have cople times ...sometimes peopel move

or kids like to get a hold of it anf draw over everything


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 21 2010, 06:51 PM~16680643
> *lol.  Me too.
> *


GO TO YOUR ROOM 


AND THINK ABOUT THIS !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 21 2010, 05:55 PM~16680684
> *GO TO YOUR ROOM
> AND THINK ABOUT THIS !!!
> *


YOUR NOT MY REAL DAD!!! U CANT TELL ME WHAT TO DO!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 21 2010, 07:53 PM~16680663
> *OOOOOOOK
> and i have cople times ...sometimes peopel move
> 
> or kids like to get a hold of it anf draw over everything
> *


Good point.


----------



## grimreaper69

Goin to the casino tomorrow. I'm hopin to hit it big so I can catch up on some bills and hit Rick up before the sale ends.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:| i work in a casino - i see people lose money they cant afford every day 

dont do it man, especially if you need to catch up on bills 



not doggin ya just my .02 cents


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm only takin $50.  My dad ALWAYS won when he went to the casino. His problem was he didn't know how to stop when he did win. If I win a couple hundred I'm done. I don't have any major bills, just a couple small ones I wanna get ahead on.


----------



## base905

yo!!!!!!!  :boink: :biggrin: :werd: :420: :420:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

anybody have the hookup on some HP ink Carts?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

off to the interview.... 40 minutes away...


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 22 2010, 06:53 AM~16686398
> *I'm only takin $50.   My dad ALWAYS won when he went to the casino. His problem was he didn't know how to stop when he did win. If I win a couple hundred I'm done. I don't have any major bills, just a couple small ones I wanna get ahead on.
> *



thats cool, just keep it to what you can afford to lose :thumbsup: good luck 

i also had a friend who walked into mt.pleasant casino with $50 and hit $10,000 on a slot machine when we were 18- it was a once in a lifetime type thing but you never know  


and good luck on the interview hearse :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

:wow: 10 G's? DAMN. I didn't make it today, snow dumped on us overnight and the roads were terrible, I'm goin Thursday instead.


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah it was cool 
we drove like 2 hours from traverse city to mt. pleasant 
and he put 10 in a dollar machine and hit the jackpot within the first few spins
it took longer to get paid than anything 

he gave us each $200 if we would leave right away, so we got back in the car and drove up north :roflmao: 

what casino you going to?


----------



## grimreaper69

Firekeepers, the new one in Battle Creek.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

becarefull homies, these fuckin dickheads with no life and screennames just to run virus's on ppls comps. i just got this pm  but of course i didnt click the link

Personal Message
BoardSupport Warning! Next time we will have to complaint to your ISP., Today, 04:22 PM 


Newbie


Group: Brand New
Posts: 0
Member No.: 95,400
Joined: Feb 2010



Dear, PINK86REGAL!

A virus alert was noticed on your computer. 
We highly recommend you to check your computer and perform online virus check at our site immediately: http://securitytool2010.com/PINK86REGAL
If you do not pass this test we will have to delete your account and forward a complaint to your ISP with attached log file (your IP address, etc.).
----------------------------------------------------
Forum Administration www.layitlow.com.


----------



## stilldownivlife

thats fkd up - i keep getting a fast click cookie but then i run norton and im good :dunno: 
i hate virus bullshit 



thats one of the few in mi i havent been 2 or worked at grim


----------



## grimreaper69

It just opened last year.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 07:27 PM~16690820
> *becarefull homies, these fuckin dickheads with no life and screennames just to run virus's on ppls comps. i just got this pm   but of course i didnt click the link
> 
> Personal Message
> BoardSupport Warning! Next time we will have to complaint to your ISP., Today, 04:22 PM
> Newbie
> Group: Brand New
> Posts: 0
> Member No.: 95,400
> Joined: Feb 2010
> Dear, PINK86REGAL!
> 
> A virus alert was noticed on your computer.
> We highly recommend you to check your computer and perform online virus check at our site immediately: http://securitytool2010.com/PINK86REGAL
> If you do not pass this test  we will have to delete your account and forward a complaint to your ISP with attached log file (your IP address, etc.).
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Forum Administration www.layitlow.com.
> *


got the same thing.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 05:27 PM~16690820
> *becarefull homies, these fuckin dickheads with no life and screennames just to run virus's on ppls comps. i just got this pm   but of course i didnt click the link
> 
> Personal Message
> BoardSupport Warning! Next time we will have to complaint to your ISP., Today, 04:22 PM
> Newbie
> Group: Brand New
> Posts: 0
> Member No.: 95,400
> Joined: Feb 2010
> Dear, PINK86REGAL!
> 
> A virus alert was noticed on your computer.
> We highly recommend you to check your computer and perform online virus check at our site immediately: http://securitytool2010.com/PINK86REGAL
> If you do not pass this test  we will have to delete your account and forward a complaint to your ISP with attached log file (your IP address, etc.).
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Forum Administration www.layitlow.com.
> *


me to ... deleted it :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/BlueFin-High-Rider-Toy...=item23058f2b6f


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what about it? :uh:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 22 2010, 10:09 PM~16692524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: that your shit?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 07:48 PM~16693013
> *:wow:  that your shit?
> *


yup for another year or 2 then im gonna remove the art and sell it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 22 2010, 11:03 PM~16693213
> *yup for another year or 2 then im gonna remove the art and sell it
> *





ex-cab? what year? how many miles? 5-speed? 4cyl? whats the story on it lol, ive been lookin for a good project dime :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

It's a Blazer, Jeff. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 22 2010, 08:05 PM~16691754
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/BlueFin-High-Rider-Toy...=item23058f2b6f
> *


Are you doing this to me on purpose?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 22 2010, 10:12 PM~16693355
> *Are you doing this to me on purpose?
> *


 :biggrin: 
















:no:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 22 2010, 08:12 PM~16693344
> *It's a Blazer, Jeff.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 and fuck them 2.slows. 4.3 all the way(no ****)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 22 2010, 11:12 PM~16693344
> *It's a Blazer, Jeff.  :biggrin:
> *





yea i guess i missed the tail light huh  

still, whats the story on it?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 22 2010, 10:16 PM~16693398
> *x2 and fuck them 2.slows. 4.3 all the way(no ****)
> *


X2, my Dime has some MAJOR pick up and go.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 10:16 PM~16693400
> *yea i guess i missed the tail light huh
> 
> still, whats the story on it?
> *


Not so much the tail light, but look at the placement of the gas door.


----------



## [email protected]

i had a 2.2 5 speed, and i had fun in that bitch lol

i have a 4.3 in my blazer now, and to me its shit! i hate um :angry:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 08:16 PM~16693400
> *yea i guess i missed the tail light huh
> 
> still, whats the story on it?
> *


what do you mean aside from the paint i did on it its your average 4.3 chevy blazer with the back seats ripped out. i like the truck but i also cant wait to get rid of it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 22 2010, 11:18 PM~16693424
> *Not so much the tail light, but look at the placement of the gas door.
> *





i know i know lol, i seen that too lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 22 2010, 11:19 PM~16693436
> *what do you mean aside from the paint i did on it its your average 4.3 chevy blazer with the back seats ripped out. i like the truck but i also cant wait to get rid of it
> *




ehh, i want a dime, fuck them blazers lol, mine is garbage fo sho!


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16693471
> *ehh, i want a dime, fuck them blazers lol, mine is garbage fo sho!
> *


had a dime i was happy the day it got put on a trailer bound for alabama fucking thing was nothing but problems. didnt stop me from taking care of it


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2010, 10:22 PM~16693494
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: That's the type I'm looking for for a 70 Chevelle. I'll probably end up goin with a set of 19/23 T's.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2010, 09:22 PM~16693494
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rims look sick on that ride.


----------



## BODINE

Resin Inverted Kicke...
Resin inverted Subwo...
K&N cone filter 2pc
Spare keychains Ford...
interior junk #1
general tools 1

so far 

gotta seewhat else i want from SCALEDREAMS.COM


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16693517
> *had a dime i was happy the day it got put on a trailer bound for alabama fucking thing was nothing but problems. didnt stop me from taking care of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U FROM BAMA ?



if not where u from


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2010, 09:26 PM~16693552
> *Resin Inverted Kicke...
> Resin inverted Subwo...
> K&N cone filter 2pc
> Spare keychains Ford...
> interior junk #1
> general tools 1
> 
> so far
> 
> gotta seewhat else i want from SCALEDREAMS.COM
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2010, 08:28 PM~16693580
> *U FROM BAMA ?
> if not where  u from
> *


no im from Chicago, that truck died in Bama


----------



## Esoteric

add these guys to your list of platers $45 f a 12"X12" rack 
http://www.mmmetalizing.com/


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2010, 09:26 PM~16693552
> *Resin Inverted Kicke...
> Resin inverted Subwo...
> K&N cone filter 2pc
> Spare keychains Ford...
> interior junk #1
> general tools 1
> 
> so far
> 
> gotta seewhat else i want from SCALEDREAMS.COM
> *


Wait a few before you order.. IM getting ready to add a few new air filters.. Had them done for a bit but been slammed and havent had a chance to update the site..


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 23 2010, 12:12 AM~16695410
> *Wait a few before you order.. IM getting ready to add a few new air filters.. Had them done for a bit but been slammed and havent had a chance to update the site..
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 22 2010, 11:00 PM~16695204
> *add these guys to your list of platers $45 f a 12"X12" rack
> http://www.mmmetalizing.com/
> *


 :0


----------



## phatras

New resin is added.. added two new filters, one new sub.. Added a intake and some speaker covers last week..


----------



## kustombuilder

Selling a Iphone 2g.clean.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:40 PM~16696640
> *Selling a Iphone 2g.clean.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:41 AM~16696654
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:42 PM~16696663
> *:biggrin:
> *


i heard only pimps have iphones :cheesy: :cheesy: 


is that why you selling yours? :happysad: 




jk :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:43 AM~16696669
> *i heard only pimps have iphones :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> is that why you selling yours? :happysad:
> jk :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: im upgrading to a newer one.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

how much?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:44 AM~16696684
> *how much?
> *


250 shipped obo :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:43 PM~16696677
> *:nono: im upgrading to a newer one.
> *


you dont say :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:0 shit i need mo money :angry:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 22 2010, 11:50 PM~16696729
> *:0 shit i need mo money :angry:
> *


he has a "LAY AL GUEY PLAN" :0 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 22 2010, 11:51 PM~16696735
> *he has a "LAY AL GUEY PLAN" :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :cheesy: do u know were these wheels are from?












> :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 11:45 PM~16696690
> *250 shipped obo :biggrin:
> *


ouch, you know the 3g goes for 100 bucks right? im on number 2 already...


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 23 2010, 10:41 AM~16698520
> *:0 :cheesy:  do u know were these wheels are from?
> *


Hoppin Hydros Monster 24s Tora


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 23 2010, 12:50 AM~16696722
> *you dont say :0
> *


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2010, 07:57 AM~16698648
> *Hoppin Hydros Monster 24s Tora
> *


 :cheesy:  
Thanks for the info


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 23 2010, 08:52 AM~16698612
> *ouch, you know the 3g goes for 100 bucks right? im on number 2 already...
> *


link ???


----------



## BODINE

> :0 :cheesy: do u know were these wheels are from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think hoppin hydro
> 
> cant remeber name monster tora?
Click to expand...


----------



## BODINE

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=hoppin+hy...sacat=0&bkBtn=1


----------



## tunzafun

yall are gonna love/hate me for this but im bout to post 120+ pics/videos from the carl casper car show this past weekend :biggrin: SO STAY TUNED!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 23 2010, 09:08 PM~16703866
> *yall are gonna love/hate me for this but im bout to post 120+ pics/videos from the carl casper car show this past weekend  :biggrin: SO STAY TUNED!
> *


im going to dig thatt !! thanks bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 23 2010, 08:18 PM~16703970
> *im going to dig thatt !! thanks bro !! :biggrin:
> *


  havin a lil trouble gettin the damn things uploaded to my photobucket. as soon as i can get em there ill be poppin em out hotcakes! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

ok here we go ladies and gents.... :biggrin: 

























































































one of...if not the best 57 ive ever seen








engine of the 57








interior
































cool lil chevette


----------



## tunzafun

dont see many 64 galaxie low lows
































































































back of a hummer stretch








one of a kind front engine beetle. got a 355ci chevy small block under the hood :0 








rear fuel cell
























badass woody


----------



## Guest

Nice job on the pics. And thanks for posting.


----------



## tunzafun

did all the pics show up? shouldve been 40 so far. aint showin up on my computer :uh: 

no prob bro. got more if my ghetto ass p.o.s. computer will let me post em


----------



## BODINE

i see tem


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2010, 11:22 PM~16706347
> *i see tem
> *


k thanks. must just be my computer then :uh:


----------



## tunzafun

twin turbo 572ci pushin bout 2350hp...yea i didnt stutter :biggrin: 
























































uncles friends car. got a nice lil 496 stroker under the hood








one of my high school football coaches car. absolutely gorgeous!








454ci 425hp








look at that thing!!!


----------



## tunzafun

never ssen a 69 camaro in this color before








nice monte ss aerocoupe 








see this crusin the ville all the time
























































not bad for a saturn vue :0 
















































new cts-v








one of my dream cars :cheesy: 
























new corvette grand sport


----------



## darkside customs

DAMMNN!!!!!! Right Click Save, Right Click Save. 
LMAO on that tractor with the exhaust stack.


----------



## tunzafun

transformers edition camaro








2011 regal








new challenger r/t








best 68 firebird ive ever seen


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2010, 11:12 PM~16707140
> *DAMMNN!!!!!! Right Click Save, Right Click Save.
> LMAO on that tractor with the exhaust stack.
> *


X2!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2010, 12:12 AM~16707140
> *DAMMNN!!!!!! Right Click Save, Right Click Save.
> LMAO on that tractor with the exhaust stack.
> *


haha i know right! thats some straight kentucky ******* shit right there!

hang tight. got bout 20 or so videos from the hopping contest


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:     BADASS PICS BRO


----------



## regalistic

check out the kits on this site for sale. pricey but really cool old stuff
http://www.gasolinealleyantiques.com/kits/kitcaramt.htm


----------



## Siim123

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ohio Chad

What kind of motor oil is best when dunking a body?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 24 2010, 01:53 PM~16711087
> *What kind of motor oil is best when dunking a body?
> *





you mean break fluid?


any dot 3 break fluid will do the trick


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2010, 12:57 PM~16711116
> *you mean break fluid?
> any dot 3 break fluid will do the trick
> *


LOL...Been a long week already. Thanks Bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 24 2010, 01:58 PM~16711126
> *LOL...Been a long week already.  Thanks Bro.
> *


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2010, 11:01 AM~16711145
> *
> *



you get your stuff yet!? :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

hell naw lol, you know how it is comein from canada to the states, ill be another year older by the time it gets here lol

j/p but nah havent got it yet bro


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2010, 02:46 PM~16713034
> *hell naw lol, you know how it is comein from canada to the states, ill be another year older by the time it gets here lol
> 
> j/p but nah havent got it yet bro
> *



 pooh


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2010, 11:58 PM~16718630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i think that shit happened in frisco (next time ill fuck you up) :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

homie got had! damn


----------



## kustombuilder

Im selling my iphone 2g.clea phone.works great. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2010, 11:33 AM~16722378
> *:wow:
> *


white lager, 8% alc by volume.... made by Budweiser


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2010, 05:18 PM~16723677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats fuckin sick! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit..the more & more i see those..i wanna pull out my wrecker!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2010, 02:31 PM~16723818
> *damnit..the more & more i see those..i wanna pull out my wrecker!
> *



pervert! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol

now check yo head...gutterminded fucker! j/k LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 25 2010, 12:58 AM~16718630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'm sorry but that ish was FUNNY as HELL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Old man must of been a boxer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hydrohype, mademan
(jus came on, and sat hear, Im waistin time as the norm)
I see one of the king's of m the Cadillac men is chillin somewhere near by!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 25 2010, 05:50 PM~16724023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm sorry but that ish was FUNNY as HELL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Old man must of been a boxer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt

Hey grim I got one for you! :wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toyota-Hilux-MiniTruck...=item3a57d982cc

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/AOSHIMA-1-24-HILUX-4WD...=item3efcc7ff97


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah, I seen all those. Them prices are NUTS.


----------



## BODINE

got these from work they were gonna toss them 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

great for my shop....little one gonna go on bench


----------



## darkside customs

Anyone else havin a problem with tires on the 1109's cracking??
Second set Ive noticed with a nice big crack running through the tire.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:25 PM~16729969
> *Anyone else havin a problem with tires on the 1109's cracking??
> Second set Ive noticed with a nice big crack running through the tire.
> *


Old news homepickle , they been doin that for years.... Ever the 5.20 tire came out


----------



## grimreaper69

This one's for the minitruckers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LINDBERG-CHEVY-S-10-AN...=item27afb5e520


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 25 2010, 08:31 PM~16726125
> *got these from work they were gonna toss them
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> great for my shop....little one gonna go on bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice save Q ! The more storage you have to keep you work area easy to work in is always good !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 26 2010, 05:27 AM~16731506
> *This one's for the minitruckers.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LINDBERG-CHEVY-S-10-AN...=item27afb5e520
> *


sweeeeet. Wish i had evilbay.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 25 2010, 01:28 PM~16722341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is the cigaret was lighted when the picture of the man in the frame was taken??


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2010, 01:00 AM~16730917
> *Old news homepickle , they been doin that for years.... Ever the 5.20 tire came out
> *


Oh ok, didnt know that. Thanks.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:25 PM~16729969
> *Anyone else havin a problem with tires on the 1109's cracking??
> Second set Ive noticed with a nice big crack running through the tire.
> *


HEY JAMES IF U PUT IN THE TIRE THREW THE BOTTOM OF THE RIM WITH BOTH HANDS IT WONT CRACK ON U BRO I HAD THAT PROBLEM AT FIRST NOW I JUST DOTHAT TRY IT IT WORKS  JUST MAKE SURE UR HOLDN THE THE TIRE N RIM AT THE SAME TIME AND SLID IT IN :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Ok, cool. Thanks Frank. 
That was the type of answer I was lookin for.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, i realized all of mine cracked while i was messing with em last night...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

it sucks being young n broke.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..im starin at my paycheck 5 crispy $100 bills :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you ass! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

FOR THOSE THAT MIGHT KNOW, HOW MUCH OF A DIFFENRECE IS THERE BETWEEN THE 68 BUICK SKYLARK AND GS??

I'VE DONE SOME SEARCH AND SAW SOME DIFFERENCES BUT THOUGHT I'D ASK FOR THOSE THAT MIGHT KNOW


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 26 2010, 10:31 AM~16733706
> *lol..im starin at my paycheck 5 crispy $100 bills :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I feel ya on that. Paychecks average about 250-300 every two weeks and average about 500-800 a week. 
Good money, but dealing with asshole people on the daily its tempting to spit or teabag they food sometimes.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...bad waiter baaaaaad waiter!!!

i work for family, so its $500 every week..except during this season, cold snowy shit. Its all cool, i cant wait for summer to roll around so we can be painting these multi-million dollar houses up here.


----------



## darkside customs

Oh Im a great waiter, I just dont take shit from nobody. Snappin yo fingers at me will automatically have you waiting another 5 minutes before I go over to get you a refill. LOL


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 26 2010, 08:41 AM~16732711
> *HEY JAMES IF U PUT IN THE TIRE THREW THE BOTTOM OF THE RIM WITH BOTH HANDS IT WONT CRACK ON U BRO I HAD THAT PROBLEM AT FIRST NOW I JUST DOTHAT TRY IT IT WORKS   JUST MAKE SURE UR HOLDN THE THE TIRE N RIM AT THE SAME TIME AND SLID IT IN  :biggrin:
> *


actually after some time though, i've had some thats cracked on there own after being on the model for a while


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2010, 11:41 AM~16721962
> *Im selling my iphone 2g.clea phone.works great. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 26 2010, 04:28 PM~16734915
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Bodine.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2010, 01:55 PM~16734302
> *actually after some time though, i've had some thats cracked on there own after being on the model for a while
> *



x2


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 26 2010, 11:28 PM~16734915
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 26 2010, 09:41 AM~16732711
> *HEY JAMES IF U PUT IN THE TIRE THREW THE BOTTOM OF THE RIM WITH BOTH HANDS IT WONT CRACK ON U BRO I HAD THAT PROBLEM AT FIRST NOW I JUST DOTHAT TRY IT IT WORKS   JUST MAKE SURE UR HOLDN THE THE TIRE N RIM AT THE SAME TIME AND SLID IT IN  :biggrin:
> *


I've never had th crack when mounting them I have noticed it on built cars after a year or 2 they have developed cracks all the way through the tire.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2010, 01:51 PM~16735113
> *I've never had th crack when mounting them I have noticed it on built cars after a year or 2 they have developed cracks all the way through the tire.
> *


 :yessad: :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2010, 03:51 PM~16735113
> *I've never had th crack when mounting them I have noticed it on built cars after a year or 2 they have developed cracks all the way through the tire.
> *



yup and only th "5.20" style tires do that  :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2010, 04:18 PM~16723677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2010, 09:44 PM~16737553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2010, 10:44 PM~16737553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





primed up! looks good bro


----------



## Models IV Life

ok homies quick question!! on the 77 monte carlo kit is there a CHROME moulding around the vinyl or is that trim piece supposed to be the color of the vinyl like on cutlass's?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16645774
> *I'll let ya'll know when I win that SH!T  :wow:
> *


Eating my words....it sold for 36 and i had 35 as my high and went out to dinner and forgot about it!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN IT! :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 26 2010, 10:49 PM~16738139
> *ok homies quick question!! on the 77 monte carlo kit is there a CHROME moulding around the vinyl or is that trim piece supposed to be the color of the vinyl like on cutlass's?
> *


Fred i foiled mine but if i recall it was chrome and had a color overlay rubber on it ! So it would be chrome-color molding-chrome ! But the kit lacks that detail so i went all chrome Which looks real good .


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Yo i got to give props to all da model car builders on lay it low  
keep up da good work homies :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats damn clean! :0


----------



## Models IV Life

THANKS MINI!! I'M FOILING THE HOMIES KANDY LIME/GOLD 77 I POSTED UP. I THINK I AM GOING TO CHROME THAT PIECE OUT SO IT LOOKS LIKE THEY TOOK THE VINYL OFF AND PAINTED THE REAR ROOF PART. :biggrin: DAMN I COLOR SANDED THIS BITCH OUT AND BUFFED IT BUT I THINK I COULD'VE TAKEN THE LOWER MOULDINGS ALL THE WAY DOWN. LOST A TAD BIT OF DETAIL! BUT ITS LOOKING TIGHT!


----------



## Models IV Life

OH MY SOCAL HOMIES I'M IN NEED OF A SET OF 1109'S ASAP!!! WHO'S THE CLOSET TO VENTURA/OXNARD??? I'LL DRIVE OUT TO YOU TO BUY THEM!!! REALLY DONT WANT TO DRIVE TO PEGASUS FOR 1 MAYBE 2 SETS. TRYING TO FINISH UP THE HOMIES CADDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

1109s 

PM


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE SAFE ROLLINOLDSKOOL, TIMEMACHINE &GONZO ! 

New here at work stated that an earthquake in Chile is sending a huge ass flow of water walls right at Hawaii ! My prayers with you brothers that its not a bad hit !


----------



## Guest

Got a text from Rollinoldskool. About an hour before anything reaches them.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 27 2010, 02:06 PM~16742968
> *Got a text from Rollinoldskool. About an hour before anything reaches them.
> *


wow heard about this earlier i hope those cats are safe


----------



## dropp[email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 27 2010, 05:06 PM~16742968
> *Got a text from Rollinoldskool. About an hour before anything reaches them.
> *





i got one too from him  hope everything is ok with them boys out there on the island man!

and dont forget about LB808 too


----------



## Models IV Life

WE HAVE A TSUNAMI WARNING IN EFFECT HERE IN VENTURA COUNTY!!


----------



## Esoteric

print away


----------



## [email protected]

:0 FIGURES I DONT HAVE A PRINTER LOL


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2010, 06:50 PM~16743889
> *:0  FIGURES I DONT HAVE A PRINTER LOL
> *


i got one but no ink. dammit! :angry:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2010, 04:52 PM~16742892
> *HOPE  YOU  AND  THE  FAMILY  ARE  SAFE  ROLLINOLDSKOOL, TIMEMACHINE &GONZO  !
> 
> New  here  at  work  stated  that  an  earthquake in  Chile    is  sending  a  huge  ass  flow  of  water  walls  right  at  Hawaii  !  My  prayers  with  you    brothers  that  its  not  a  bad  hit  !
> *


x2 BE SAFE OVER THERE GUYS!!!!!! MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU GUYS AND YOUR FAMILIES!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Feb 27 2010, 10:52 AM~16742892-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE  YOU  AND  THE  FAMILY  ARE  SAFE  ROLLINOLDSKOOL, TIMEMACHINE &GONZO  !
> 
> New  here  at  work  stated  that  an  earthquake in  Chile    is  sending  a  huge  ass  flow  of  water  walls  right  at  Hawaii  !  My  prayers  with  you    brothers  that  its  not  a  bad  hit  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Hawaii-prepa...2bbdfe0bb07ccae
> 
> thanks for the prayers homies......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Feb 27 2010, 01:24 PM~16743713
> *print away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my file is too big to post here..... but here's a video of the detail


----------



## Ohio Chad

Got my SMBC garage. Anyone else got one?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 27 2010, 11:05 PM~16745816
> *Got my SMBC garage.  Anyone else got one?
> *


I had one when he was still makin them outta the foam board. I plan on gettin one of the new ones. He's got some badass stuff.


----------



## Esoteric

for a homie


----------



## Esoteric

more freebies


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^ i had my hands on a set of PE that looked just like ^^^


----------



## Ohio Chad

Anyone know where I can find some 1/24-1/25 scale resin unpainted jackstands?


----------



## Esoteric

hahaaa just found out GM fucked themselves by poking fun at toyota, Ford walked away taking 35% marketshare to the bank


----------



## Esoteric

fixd


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i like those double dins but its to big for scale. i printed a sheet


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 28 2010, 08:41 PM~16754329
> *i like those double dins but its to big for scale. i printed a sheet
> *


post a pic so i can fix it again


----------



## Esoteric

i cant go smaller youll have re size from here sorrybro


----------



## tunzafun

this shit is wild! :biggrin: 

http://www.mautofied.com/1994-Chevrolet-ca...ting/100050859/


----------



## BODINE

thought someone would be in chat by now ....cali time


----------



## LowandBeyond

Who needs flakes or pearls? I got afew little jars i dont think ill use. Hit me up and ill see what i got.


----------



## pancho1969

^^ pmed


----------



## CaddyKid253

the '60 impala comes with 6 pumps.... wtf!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 2 2010, 12:13 AM~16768858
> *the '60 impala comes with 6 pumps.... wtf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it always has


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 2 2010, 05:35 AM~16769503
> *it always has
> *


is that the one that has 6 pumps and no batteries?


----------



## grimreaper69

Anybody want Blazers????

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## urjustamemory




----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 2 2010, 10:18 AM~16770368
> *
> 
> *


Pretty Sweet...


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 2 2010, 10:06 AM~16770282
> *Anybody want Blazers????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


THOSE ARE THE REJECTS FROM LAST YEARS MOLD FOR VCG RESINS! JUST WAIT A FEW MONTHS HE IS REMAKING THE MOLD!


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 2 2010, 10:51 AM~16770622
> *THOSE ARE THE REJECTS FROM LAST YEARS MOLD FOR VCG RESINS! JUST WAIT A FEW MONTHS HE IS REMAKING THE MOLD!
> *


Mini could make them usable again. He's a model making God!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 2 2010, 12:32 AM~16768498
> *Who needs flakes or pearls?  I got afew little jars i dont think ill use.  Hit me up and ill see what i got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 2 2010, 09:06 AM~16770282
> *Anybody want Blazers????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


Pure junk.. Those are the vcg resin ones. The ones they were selling before were way off. So unless he remastered them I would pass.. The c pillar was incorrect shape and angle, b pillar was wrong, wheel base was to long, side window didnt have the right shape due to pillars being wrong. Good luck if ya buy them. Ryan did a review on them when they first came out..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 2 2010, 11:03 AM~16770717
> *Pure junk.. Those are the vcg resin ones. The ones they were selling before were way off. So unless he remastered them I would pass.. The c pillar was incorrect shape and angle, b pillar was wrong, wheel base was to long, side window didnt have the right shape due to pillars being wrong. Good luck if ya buy them. Ryan did a review on them when they first came out..
> *


I don't plan on buyin them. I couldn't get a GOOD look at them, but they didn't look right. I knew somethin was off but I couldn't figure out exactly what.


----------



## regalistic

anyone interested in this... trades ... cash...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

getting a new front clip .... again.....  :|


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 2 2010, 08:34 PM~16776530
> *getting a new front clip .... again.....   :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


escalade?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

slap ya a new camry front end on it...when everyone sees ya in the rearview, theyll get the hell out your way....since the fuckers like to go by themselves all of a sudden...lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 2 2010, 08:11 PM~16777094
> *escalade?
> *


:no: finally found a clean front end with bumper, this truck has been wrecked 2 times since ive had it, this go round i let it go down hill, there were wiring shorts to fix, the radiator leaked real bad , needed a few new gaskets on the motor, so i had to do a lot to get it back going again. basically spent every dime i had on a gamble that it will last longer than the mark vii in the driveway.... hno: heres to hoping....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 2 2010, 10:21 PM~16777252
> *slap ya a new camry front end on it...when everyone sees ya in the rearview, theyll get the hell out your way....since the fuckers like to go by themselves all of a sudden...lol
> *


LMFAO!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 2 2010, 08:40 PM~16777491
> *:no: finally found a clean front end with bumper, this truck has been wrecked 2 times since ive had it, this go round i let it go down hill, there were wiring shorts to fix, the radiator leaked real bad , needed a few new gaskets on the motor, so i had to do a lot to get it back going again. basically spent every dime i had on a gamble that it will last longer than the mark vii in the driveway.... hno: heres to hoping....
> *


just keep it between the lines....its supposed to be an easy task. :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Reverend Hearse

my truck when i got it.....









first reincarnation...










second wreck , stop sign running bitch took it out...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

too bad ya dont live closer..theres 3 of that exact truck sittin beside my house....next door neighbor has a junkyard of old chevys, datsuns, and a caddy..lo


also, has anyone seen this kind of resin front end for a van? I picked this kit up last november..and actually just looked thru it and found this bug catchin motherfucker!
















looks to be two pieces, the chrome chevy emblem and grille i havent a clue on...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 2 2010, 08:49 PM~16777607
> *too bad ya dont live closer..theres 3 of that exact truck sittin beside my house....next door neighbor has a junkyard of old chevys, datsuns, and a caddy..lo
> also, has anyone seen this kind of resin front end for a van?  I picked this kit up last november..and actually just looked thru it and found this bug catchin motherfucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks to be two pieces, the chrome chevy emblem and grille i havent a clue on...
> *


could ya get me a pair of bumper turn siganls??? :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt

I stopped by my local friendly walmart today and pick me up a 120G PS3 slim...just to get it home and find out that it don't play PS2 games WTF!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..no shit. I doubt ill use this front...errr thingy..or the van anytime soon..but just wanted to throw it out there as a real fuckin oddball piece.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 2 2010, 08:52 PM~16777650
> *I stopped by my local friendly walmart today and pick me up a 120G PS3 slim...just to get it home and find out that it don't play PS2 games  WTF!
> *


is there not a cheat code you can try? I downloaded a code online to a disc on my 360 that lets me play the original xbox games as well...dont see why they dont have it for that one as well.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 2 2010, 08:52 PM~16777650
> *I stopped by my local friendly walmart today and pick me up a 120G PS3 slim...just to get it home and find out that it don't play PS2 games  WTF!
> *


haaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 2 2010, 10:49 PM~16777607
> *too bad ya dont live closer..theres 3 of that exact truck sittin beside my house....next door neighbor has a junkyard of old chevys, datsuns, and a caddy..lo
> also, has anyone seen this kind of resin front end for a van?  I picked this kit up last november..and actually just looked thru it and found this bug catchin motherfucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks to be two pieces, the chrome chevy emblem and grille i havent a clue on...
> *


looks like a damn snowplow or bobcat :0 

i was cruisin the bay and found another van with a similar front end on it...just not as exaggerated. ugly as fuck if u ask me :wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-VINTAGE1978-DODGE-...=item45f15722e9


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ oh shit that is some kind of fugly! Ya gotta ask yourself...WHY? lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 2 2010, 11:08 PM~16777947
> *^^ oh shit that is some kind of fugly!  Ya gotta ask yourself...WHY?  lol
> *


no kiddin. can u say RICER!!  :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 2 2010, 07:55 AM~16770224
> *is that the one that has 6 pumps and no batteries?
> *


yeah


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 2 2010, 10:53 PM~16777678
> *is there not a cheat code you can try?  I downloaded a code online to a disc on my 360 that lets me play the original xbox games as well...dont see why they dont have it for that one as well.
> *


my 360 plays the old ones when you put em in..but the PS3 says not a playable disk PS3 Slim FAIL! The old fat PS3's play em WTF SONY! But oh well, I didn't buy it to play the old games just would be kinda nice to play the oldschool games too. BUT ITS A BAD ASS BLUE PAY PLAYER!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not a bad deal otherwise...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 2 2010, 10:28 PM~16778302
> *my 360 plays the old ones when you put em in..but the PS3 says not a playable disk    PS3 Slim FAIL!  The old fat PS3's play em WTF SONY! But oh well, I didn't buy it to play the old games just would be kinda nice to play the oldschool games too. BUT ITS A BAD ASS BLUE PAY PLAYER!
> *


my small 40 gig ps3 dont play them  :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 3 2010, 12:08 AM~16778924
> *my small 40 gig ps3 dont play them    :biggrin:
> *


  STUPID! SONY!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 2 2010, 11:15 PM~16779040
> * STUPID! SONY!
> *


i dont mind ...thats what the ps2 is for 


if i still wanted to play the old ones i wouldnt have got ps3 :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 3 2010, 12:52 AM~16779521
> *i dont mind ...thats what the ps2 is for
> if i still wanted to play the old ones i wouldnt have got ps3  :cheesy:
> *


true, but its a mess of wires back there for the WII, PS2, PS3, 360, then 7.1 surround sound, DVD changer, CD changer, Cable box. Its Nucking Futts!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 3 2010, 12:01 AM~16779607
> *true, but its a mess of wires back there for the WII, PS2, PS3, 360, then 7.1 surround sound, DVD changer, CD changer, Cable box.  Its Nucking Futts!
> *


 :yes: :banghead: :yes: :banghead: :yes: :banghead:


----------



## BODINE

ALL I Hve in my living room is surround wii, and ps3 

sons room has genisis, nintendo, nes 64 , ps2 , and 360


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 3 2010, 01:19 AM~16779802
> *ALL I Hve in my living room is surround wii, and ps3
> 
> sons room has genisis, nintendo, nes 64 , ps2 , and 360
> *


Damn, You all make me feel poor. I got's a NES and PS2.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 3 2010, 08:47 AM~16782670
> *Damn, You all make me feel poor.  I got's a NES and PS2.
> *


fuck that i have PONG on atari....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 3 2010, 10:44 AM~16783176
> *fuck that i have PONG  on atari....
> *


i got atari too ....just need the hook up cord

and got super nes, ps1 , and 32x attachment for genisis


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 3 2010, 10:47 AM~16782670
> *Damn, You all make me feel poor.  I got's a NES and PS2.
> *


You wanna talk about feelin poor?????? I don't have ANY game systems. LOL I've never really been a gamer. I got an XBox when they first came out and the damn thing blew up, literally, a month later. After that I said fuck it.


----------



## base905




----------



## base905




----------



## phatras

My parents didnt like video games much so the only systems i ever got where colleco and A super nes. when I was young.. So Im not a huge gamer.. ONly systems we have in the house now fpor the kids are PS2, Wii, DS, and advance..


----------



## Linc

in my place ,attari, DS, ps2 and 3 , and soon to have a WII when the fucken thing shows up! got it in an incentive program at work! was supposed to get it the end of december!


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## base905




----------



## base905




----------



## SlammdSonoma

my dad bought a wii for the bowling..my mom uses it to get in shape..lol. i however have 2 360s at my place..one of which is screwed up. Bought a new one and changed out the HDD, and im playin again!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*HEADS UP TO YOU RED FLAG POT SMOKERS WITH FREE HEALTH CARE ! I GOT A FEW THINGS SHIPPED OUT TODAY !* 

*LINC-- YOURS WENT PRIORTY BUT WHO KNOWS HOW LONG IT WILL TAKE ! IT WAS ALSO INSURED FOR $200.00 !HERE'S YOUR CUSTOMS FORM #

CP 726059152 US*

*MILKMAN MADE MIKE ! I NEVER HEARD IF YOU FIRST PACKAGE SHOWED UP OR NOT SO I SENT A SECOND PACKAGE ! IT WILL HAVE A NEW UPOPEN CAPRICE AND A BAGGY OF MOTOR PARTS PRETTY NICE SIZE ! IF THE THE FIRST PACKAGE SHOWS UP CONSIDER IT A GIFT IT'S BEEN A MONTH AND SHOULD OF BEEN THERE BY KNOW SO FUCK IT ! THIS PACKAGE WENT FRIST CLASS SAID IT WAS EASIER TO GET BY CUSTOMS I TOLD MY POST OFFICE THE FIRST 1 HAS YET TO BE SEEN ! HERE'S YOUR CUSTOMS #

LC 847053524 US*

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS GET THEM THANKS MINI!


----------



## Linc

:0 cant wait to get this!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Anyone hav Jeff AKA Dropped's Address? if so please PM ME... tryin to get all the packages out today....Leaving in 10....


----------



## BODINE

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DEUCES76

looks good


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 3 2010, 05:10 PM~16786492
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a 1/32 scale :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

got these today


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 3 2010, 04:33 PM~16785274
> *Anyone hav Jeff AKA Dropped's Address? if so please PM ME... tryin to get all the packages out today....Leaving in 10....
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Advanced auto parts has duplicolor primer buy one get one free all month.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 3 2010, 07:01 PM~16787592
> *Advanced auto parts has duplicolor primer buy one get one free all month.
> *


i use plasticote now :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2010, 03:17 PM~16785154
> *HEADS  UP  TO  YOU  RED  FLAG  POT  SMOKERS    WITH  FREE  HEALTH  CARE !
> 
> LC 847053524 US[/size][/color]
> 
> PLEASE  LET  ME  KNOW  WHEN  YOU  GUYS  GET THEM  THANKS  MINI!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

how do you set this fucking thing shit soaked the car in clear the first time what are the settings from left to right?


----------



## INTHABLOOD

fan pattern, fluid adjustment (the amount of paint shooting out), air pressure (like a built in regulator) regulate the compressor to 70 psi then use the bottom knob to adjust the air accordingly


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16787592
> *Advanced auto parts has duplicolor primer buy one get one free all month.
> *




:0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 3 2010, 06:58 PM~16788125
> *fan pattern, fluid adjustment (the amount of paint shooting out), air pressure (like a built in regulator) regulate the compressor to 70 psi then use the bottom knob to adjust the air accordingly
> *


good lookin out  why 70 psi? i shoot at around 20 and i set it to 50 then regulate from there?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 3 2010, 05:14 PM~16786535
> *its a 1/32 scale  :biggrin:
> *



its a cool kit i got it too :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 3 2010, 07:03 PM~16788185
> *good lookin out   why 70 psi? i shoot at around 20 and i set it to 50 then regulate from there?
> *


thats fine...... i dont normally spray with the trigger wide open so if i need more pressure or the compressor cant keep up i can regulate as i go thru the gun and by how much trigger i pull


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 3 2010, 06:58 PM~16788125
> *fan pattern, fluid adjustment (the amount of paint shooting out), air pressure (like a built in regulator) regulate the compressor to 70 psi then use the bottom knob to adjust the air accordingly
> *


 :0 :0 damn 70 psi for a model??? u nailing that bitch to the base so it dont blow away?


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 3 2010, 07:41 PM~16788579
> *:0  :0  damn 70 psi for a model??? u nailing that bitch to the base so it dont blow away?
> *


nah i dont use it on models sorry ha tornado spray that hoe :biggrin: i use it on real cars sorry if i misled any1 a lower pressure is in order on a model fo sho i just rattle can my models too lazy to spray themwith tha good stuff :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16788004
> *how do you set this fucking thing shit soaked the car in clear the first time what are the settings from left to right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I use 3 of these guns ! 1 for clear , 1 for color ,1 for flakes and pearls ! 

What i did to set mine up was the adjustment at the neddle i trun all the way in to where if you squeeze the trigger to when you spray its almost a stright forward spray ! 

Then i turn it out to where the spray looks as if is as wide has you hand open to show a 5 ! 


Then the adjustment at the air intake of the gun i turn it all the way in to when you pull the trigger the fuild streams out like a drinking fountain, 

Turn the noob out till the air pressure pushes the fluid in a nice even flow! No spitting !

I run my guns at 35-40 psi at the compressor and adjust the air with my gun !


I also set my guns up on a spare body ! You can also set it up with water to adjust you fan so you can see the fan pattern in the open air ! You want to have a fan from top to bottom not side to side !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 3 2010, 04:15 PM~16786555
> *got these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awesome catch... i also scored the 359 today and did 

this








all bodylines shaved... :0 :biggrin: 
and i also managed to do this...









now i gotta damn decision to make...two- one offs.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2010, 08:51 PM~16789427
> *I  use  3  of  these  guns !  1 for  clear  ,  1  for  color ,1 for  flakes  and  pearls !
> 
> What  i  did  to  set  mine  up  was    the  adjustment    at the  neddle    i  trun  all  the  way  in  to  where  if you  squeeze  the  trigger  to  when  you  spray  its  almost  a  stright  forward  spray  !
> 
> Then  i  turn  it  out  to  where  the  spray  looks  as  if  is  as  wide  has  you  hand  open  to  show  a  5  !
> Then  the  adjustment at the  air  intake  of the  gun  i  turn  it  all the  way  in  to  when  you  pull  the trigger  the  fuild  streams  out  like  a  drinking  fountain,
> 
> Turn  the  noob    out  till  the  air  pressure  pushes  the  fluid  in  a  nice  even  flow!  No  spitting  !
> 
> I  run  my  guns  at  35-40 psi    at the  compressor  and  adjust  the  air  with  my  gun  !
> I  also  set  my  guns  up  on  a  spare  body ! You  can  also  set  it  up  with  water    to  adjust  you  fan  so  you  can  see  the  fan  pattern  in the  open  air  ! You  want  to  have a  fan  from  top  to  bottom    not  side  to  side !
> *


 :wow:  you lost me


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 3 2010, 11:07 PM~16789672
> *:wow:    you lost me
> *



Sent you a pm!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:nicoderm: those are dope slammed :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:thumbsup: 

thanks man...more to come later


----------



## BODINE

WHO I SELL MY LAST SHAVED PROJECT TO WITH ALL DOUGH PARTS?



DROPPED?


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 4 2010, 08:45 AM~16794246
> *WHO I SELL MY LAST SHAVED PROJECT TO WITH ALL DOUGH PARTS?
> DROPPED?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good luck finding room for the engine :wow:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 4 2010, 10:01 AM~16794358
> *good luck finding room for the engine  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REALLY NEED TO GET UP WITH U ...AND GET YOUR SPARE PARTS/JUNK 


FOR SOMETHIN


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 4 2010, 11:45 AM~16794246
> *WHO I SELL MY LAST SHAVED PROJECT TO WITH ALL DOUGH PARTS?
> DROPPED?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





get at me foo :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damned the 359 madness...i got one plus a wrecker, im good at splicing and making shit really long....think i may get another 359 and see if i cant slap 3 frames together and see what i come up with. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just an out there off the wall question but....has anyone seen or built a dually sided van? Meaning adding wide fenders to the outside of a van & using dually rims? If not, may be another idea to try down the road. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

have fun


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: at soulja boy... damn


----------



## BODINE

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


:cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

the paper was fucked up which is why its all cut and smeared


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 4 2010, 08:20 PM~16800031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

anybody going to forbidden fantasies show next week in lake paris?


----------



## [email protected]

would anyone be interested in some gold deeks?

i wanna make sure i can get rid of them before i buy a dump load of um  



they would probly go for around 25 shipped  


anyone?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 10:32 AM~16804182
> *would anyone be interested in some gold deeks?
> 
> i wanna make sure i can get rid of them before i buy a dump load of um
> they would probly go for around 25 shipped
> anyone?
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 07:32 AM~16804182
> *would anyone be interested in some gold deeks?
> 
> i wanna make sure i can get rid of them before i buy a dump load of um
> they would probly go for around 25 shipped
> anyone?
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Mar 5 2010, 01:44 PM~16805254-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Mar 5 2010, 01:54 PM~16805315
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *




why the sad faces foo :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Cause I don't have Gold ones...  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 07:32 AM~16804182
> *would anyone be interested in some gold deeks?
> 
> i wanna make sure i can get rid of them before i buy a dump load of um
> they would probly go for around 25 shipped
> anyone?
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 5 2010, 02:02 PM~16805380
> *Cause I don't have Gold ones...   :biggrin:
> *





you will :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 11:32 AM~16804182
> *would anyone be interested in some gold deeks?
> 
> i wanna make sure i can get rid of them before i buy a dump load of um
> they would probly go for around 25 shipped
> anyone?
> *





bring it to a new page! :biggrin: 


anyone?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 10:28 AM~16805578
> *bring it to a new page! :biggrin:
> anyone?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 01:28 PM~16805578
> *bring it to a new page! :biggrin:
> anyone?
> *




I WANT SOME. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

yeah yeah yeah i know cheating but i want to step up the patterns


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 02:28 PM~16805578
> *bring it to a new page! :biggrin:
> anyone?
> *


i wouldnt mind havin a set :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 09:32 AM~16804182
> *would anyone be interested in some gold deeks?
> 
> i wanna make sure i can get rid of them before i buy a dump load of um
> they would probly go for around 25 shipped
> anyone?
> *



:0 hno: :yes:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 4 2010, 07:45 AM~16794246
> *WHO I SELL MY LAST SHAVED PROJECT TO WITH ALL DOUGH PARTS?
> DROPPED?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOPE YOU SOLD IT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 6 2010, 02:28 AM~16811604
> *NOPE YOU SOLD IT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


finally got me another to work on .....just no dough parts


----------



## Siim123

Found some old pics from my phone. Snow is crazy here. Now its not so bad, some of it melted when it was very warm day.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^ fuck that, you can have a buncha that shit! We got a snowman in the backyard thats still about 5 foot tall at 55 degrees today.


----------



## LowandBeyond

X2. That looks like alot of snow. :0


----------



## Ohio Chad

www.PrankDial.com

Here's one I did on my lil' Bro: http://www.prankdial.com/hearprank_64a464b4x2w2r2.php

Have Fun!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

:roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Anyone needs HIDS complete set BRAND NEW plug and play to your car. 6-9k 10-12k also available $90 +shipping


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i cant seem to find a pic of a trunk jamb for 1959 caddy eldorado... can someone help me out? thanx in advance


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 6 2010, 05:24 PM~16814379
> *i cant seem to find a pic of a trunk jamb for 1959 caddy eldorado... can someone help me out? thanx in advance
> *



http://www.classiccaddies.com/59dubai.htm


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 6 2010, 03:36 PM~16814426
> *http://www.classiccaddies.com/59dubai.htm
> *



thank u so much homie!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 6 2010, 05:59 PM~16814532
> *thank u so much homie!!
> *



Anytime.


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 6 2010, 05:14 PM~16814584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what wheels are those


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 6 2010, 04:16 PM~16814598
> *what wheels are those
> *


pete


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 6 2010, 05:19 PM~16814612
> *pete
> *


ok... i got a set ...any certain tires u use?

but for my pete i want bigger but those look good for dually


----------



## bigdogg323

OK LIL FAMILY HERE'S A QUESTION FOR EVERYBODY WHO KNOWS ABOUT MODEL CARS 
WHO KNOWS WAT IS THE RAREST MODEL KIT TO GET ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

..... uhhhh ..


1st ome made


----------



## grimreaper69

I was gonna say the same thing, but actually, the rarest kit is the one you can't find. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 6 2010, 08:08 PM~16816033
> *OK LIL FAMILY HERE'S A QUESTION FOR EVERYBODY WHO KNOWS ABOUT MODEL CARS
> WHO KNOWS WAT IS THE RAREST MODEL KIT TO GET ??????? :biggrin:
> *


Corrado, Scirrocco, ferrari 250 hardtop,850i bmw etc


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 6 2010, 07:16 PM~16816106
> *I was gonna say the same thing, but actually, the rarest kit is the one you can't find.  :biggrin:
> *


BUT WHICH ONE IS IT ?????

ESTORIC ITS NONE OF THOSE BRO


----------



## Reverend Hearse

pocher bugatti?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 6 2010, 08:08 PM~16816033
> *OK LIL FAMILY HERE'S A QUESTION FOR EVERYBODY WHO KNOWS ABOUT MODEL CARS
> WHO KNOWS WAT IS THE RAREST MODEL KIT TO GET ??????? :biggrin:
> *


The ones b4 plastic that the cavemen made outta sticks and rocks?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 6 2010, 09:58 PM~16817391
> *pocher bugatti?
> *


NOPE :biggrin: 

TRAVIS NOT EVEN CLOSE BRO LOOK IT UP IN THE MODEL DICTIONARY HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 7 2010, 04:50 AM~16818332
> *NOPE :biggrin:
> 
> TRAVIS NOT EVEN CLOSE BRO LOOK IT UP IN THE MODEL DICTIONARY HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


what it be then


----------



## DJ-ROY

GOOGLE:The AMT/SMP 1911 Chevrolet, thought by many to be the rarest model kit ever produced. It was marketed more as a promotional item for Chevrolet's 50th anniversary than as a regular line model kit.



:dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'ma say the Jo-han 1969 Grant Rebel SST or 

the AMT '66 Skylark GS
or 

how about the Revell 1987 Cutlass--- They did produce 3 of them from their aweful mold of it. :biggrin: 





:uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

DJ ROY THAT WAS A PROMOTINAL THING BUT IT WAS'NT A KIT AND TREND THOSE U COULD STILL FIND THOSE @ SWAP MEETS BUT IM TALKN IS AN ACTUAL MODEL KIT THAT WAS MADE BUT WAS ONLY MADE A CERTAN AMOUNT OF THEM THEY ONLY IF MEMBER RIGHT I THINK 25 TO 50 IN EXSISTENSE NOW ABOUT 10 MAYBE NOT SURE BUTG THIS KIT WAS MADE FOR A MOVIE IN THE 70'S BUT IT WAS'NT MADE FOR TO PROMOTE THE MOVIE  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

:dunno:


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 7 2010, 12:24 PM~16820073
> *DJ ROY THAT WAS A PROMOTINAL THING BUT IT WAS'NT A KIT AND TREND THOSE U COULD STILL FIND THOSE @ SWAP MEETS BUT IM TALKN IS AN ACTUAL MODEL KIT THAT WAS MADE BUT WAS ONLY MADE A CERTAN AMOUNT OF THEM THEY ONLY IF MEMBER RIGHT I THINK 25 TO 50 IN EXSISTENSE NOW ABOUT 10 MAYBE NOT SURE BUTG THIS KIT WAS MADE FOR A MOVIE IN THE 70'S BUT IT WAS'NT MADE FOR TO PROMOTE THE MOVIE   :biggrin:
> *


i dont think you even got a car with that it was just a box from what people told me


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 7 2010, 10:33 PM~16820456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats pretty cool


----------



## 06150xlt

1:8 McLaren M23 Ford Marlboro car


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 7 2010, 02:58 PM~16820589
> *1:8 McLaren M23 Ford Marlboro car
> *


gotta be one of those ferrari ones with real wires ..just wheels go for hundreds


----------



## rollindeep408

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38bXg

WTF THATS CRAZY


----------



## LowandBeyond

LOl


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 7 2010, 07:40 PM~16822419
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38bXg
> 
> WTF THATS CRAZY
> *


 :0 

im gonna go fishing to find one


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 7 2010, 08:01 PM~16822580
> *:0
> 
> im gonna go fishing to find one
> *



thats a big fuckin fish :wow:


----------



## Bogyoke

that got me . . . :sprint:


----------



## rollindeep408

29 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: rollindeep408, walter79, 85Biarittz, bkjaydog, THEGINZO, PINK86REGAL, ohioratrodder, Bogyoke, mcloven, grimreaper69, MKD904, D.L.O.Styles, Aces'N'Eights, chevyman1962, lonjam2004, Shadowmaker



busy for a sunday night


----------



## Bogyoke

*Tom Waits 
What's He Building? *

What's he building in there?
What the hell is he building
In there?
He has subscriptions to those
Magazines... He never
Waves when he goes by
He's hiding something from
The rest of us... He's all
To himself... I think I know
Why... He took down the
Tire swing from the Peppertree
He has no children of his
Own you see... He has no dog
And he has no friends and
His lawn is dying... and
What about all those packages
He sends. What's he building in there?
With that hook light
On the stairs. What's he building
In there... I'll tell you one thing
He's not building a playhouse for
The children what's he building
In there?

Now what's that sound from under the door?
He's pounding nails into a
Hardwood floor... and I
Swear to god I heard someone
Moaning low... and I keep
Seeing the blue light of a
T.V. show...
He has a router
And a table saw... and you
Won't believe what Mr. Sticha saw
There's poison underneath the sink
Of course... But there's also
Enough formaldehyde to choke
A horse... What's he building
In there. What the hell is he
Building in there? I heard he
Has an ex-wife in some place
Called Mayors Income, Tennessee
And he used to have a
consulting business in Indonesia...
but what is he building in there?
What the hell is building in there?

He has no friends
But he gets a lot of mail
I'll bet he spent a little
Time in jail...
I heard he was up on the
Roof last night
Signaling with a flashlight
And what's that tune he's
Always whistling...
What's he building in there?
What's he building in there?

We have a right to know...


----------



## mademan

I may be listing a bunch of my rare shit for sale tomoro. Im still undecided.
too much goin on in my life right now. Trying to buy a house, vehicle issues, etc. and I really have no time for all the plastic ive got.
among it all may be : cadillac promos, boxed unbuild OG kits - 63 nova wagons mpc chevy trucks, jo-han caddys, wheels,and a bunch of resins, from big bodies, to 55 caddys, caprices, etc. 

im not leaving building by anymeans, just downsizing some of my higher end stuff so that I can get closer to my dreams..... ( no ****)


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 8 2010, 01:35 AM~16825212
> *I may be listing a bunch of my rare shit for sale tomoro. Im still undecided.
> too much goin on in my life right now. Trying to buy a house, vehicle issues, etc. and I really have no time for all the plastic ive got.
> among it all may be : cadillac promos, boxed unbuild OG kits - 63 nova wagons mpc chevy trucks, jo-han caddys, wheels,and a bunch of resins, from big bodies, to 55 caddys, caprices, etc.
> 
> im not leaving building by anymeans, just downsizing some of my higher end stuff so that I can get closer to my dreams..... ( no ****)
> *



IF you decide to do it....Lemme know about the MPC trucks.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 8 2010, 03:40 AM~16822419
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38bXg
> 
> WTF THATS CRAZY
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Reverend Hearse

brutus got a facelift, and finally another front bumper...2 accidents later.... :uh: 











the remainder of the parts truck.... :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 9 2010, 01:10 AM~16835474
> *brutus got a facelift, and finally another front bumper...2 accidents later.... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the remainder of the parts truck.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it will never die :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Thats how real modelers do
http://wastedatwork.com/beer/hobbies.jpg


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 9 2010, 07:13 AM~16836927
> *Thats how real modelers do
> http://wastedatwork.com/beer/hobbies.jpg
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2010, 01:38 AM~16835974
> *it will never die :biggrin:
> *


67 IMPALA FROM A JUNKYARD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9fIRBcuk0g


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2010, 01:38 AM~16835974
> *it will never die :biggrin:
> *


NOPE, ITS BEEN IN THE FAMILY SINCE NEW, WAS GARAGED FOR 20 YEARS IN PRISTINE CONDITION. SINCE I GOT IT , IT GOT WRECKED TWICE, STAYS OUTSIDE, HAS HAD A BUNCH OF MONEY THROWN AT IT TO KEEP IT GOING, AND I CANT BRING MYSELF TO SELL IT...


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuaDEwqrGZ4&feature=related


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 9 2010, 01:36 PM~16839490
> *NOPE, ITS BEEN IN THE FAMILY SINCE NEW, WAS GARAGED FOR 20 YEARS IN PRISTINE CONDITION. SINCE  I GOT IT , IT GOT WRECKED TWICE, STAYS OUTSIDE, HAS HAD A BUNCH OF MONEY THROWN AT IT TO KEEP IT GOING, AND I CANT BRING MYSELF TO SELL IT...
> *


Why sell it.. You can just hand me the keys when I come down that way for the show.. Ill give it a great home and show it lots of love..


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## [email protected]

anyone know where i can find tracks like this?


i think it would be a pretty cool project to do one day :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2010, 06:09 PM~16843450
> *anyone know where i can find tracks like this?
> i think it would be a pretty cool project to do one day :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with some mods, which I'm sure you can handle, this is the closest kits available. 
Tamiya 1/35 half track series 
box art: 
http://www.1999.co.jp/itbig02/10026682.jpg 
http://www.hobbylinc.com/gr/tam/tam35081.jpg 
http://www.1999.co.jp/itbig01/10016342.jpg

models: 
http://www.chuckbush.com/images/firetrack1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/Pan...k/Ford37004.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/Pan...k/Ford37003.jpg


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2010, 09:09 PM~16843450
> *anyone know where i can find tracks like this?
> i think it would be a pretty cool project to do one day :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There's some on Ebay. None currently, but keep an eye on this guys auctions.

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CAST-1-25-SCALE-...=item53dffd1447


----------



## Bogyoke

oh, 1/1 or 1/25?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 9 2010, 08:31 PM~16843773
> *There's some on Ebay. None currently, but keep an eye on this guys auctions.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CAST-1-25-SCALE-...=item53dffd1447
> *


Dont get me wrong those look like there cast pretty well but damn thats a huge chunk of resin.. Dude should have cast them in a few different parts to make them look alot more realistic.


----------



## Bogyoke

I agree. For a model, those are terrible


----------



## 06150xlt

uh oh jeff's hampster is runnin on its wheel again... I see a monster truck in the making :boink:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Those are pretty cool tho. Imo it'll look like ass after raiseing it up. Might as well get a tank kit, some green for creativity and build ur own.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man for some reason i want to find these 2 kits to make some custom haulers ! 


















They are UK kits so if any of are UK members see this how much are they in US dollars shipped !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 9 2010, 08:39 PM~16844563
> *Man  for  some  reason  i  want  to  find  these  2  kits  to  make  some  custom  haulers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  are  UK  kits    so  if  any  of  are  UK  members  see  this    how  much  are  they  in  US  dollars  shipped !
> *


ive found some on ebay a while ago going for 29$ but that was a while ago


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 9 2010, 10:39 PM~16844563
> *Man  for  some  reason  i  want  to  find  these  2  kits  to  make  some  custom  haulers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  are  UK  kits    so  if  any  of  are  UK  members  see  this    how  much  are  they  in  US  dollars  shipped !
> *


http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=EM2401


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 9 2010, 10:58 PM~16844107
> *uh oh jeff's hampster is runnin on its wheel again... I see a monster truck in the making  :boink:
> *






:biggrin: maybe the tracks from the romels rod would work?! thats 1/25 scale i think :biggrin: just would need 2, and there goin for 25 and up :uh: ehh peice by peice i guess huh fellas


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2010, 11:35 PM~16845331
> *:biggrin:  maybe the tracks from the romels rod would work?! thats 1/25 scale i think :biggrin:  just would need 2, and there goin for 25 and up :uh:  ehh peice by peice i guess huh fellas
> *



http://www.modelroundup.com/rmx20001.html


----------



## Bogyoke

The Rommel Rod tracks are 1 piece plastic with wheels casted in. I don't think it will work for this


----------



## Bogyoke

Maybe the MPC 1/20 Sno-Sport


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 10 2010, 12:46 AM~16845474
> *The Rommel Rod tracks are 1 piece plastic with wheels casted in. I don't think it will work for this
> *






damnit!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 10 2010, 12:50 AM~16845526
> *Maybe the MPC 1/20 Sno-Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





is that your kit?


----------



## Bogyoke

no, I googed searched for images of this kit for ref


----------



## Guest

track

http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AC35027


----------



## danny chawps

http://www.worldstaruncut.com/videos/wshh-...r-older-to-view


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 9 2010, 09:39 PM~16844563
> *Man  for  some  reason  i  want  to  find  these  2  kits  to  make  some  custom  haulers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  are  UK  kits    so  if  any  of  are  UK  members  see  this    how  much  are  they  in  US  dollars  shipped !
> *


that would be badass


----------



## Siim123

LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 10 2010, 11:25 AM~16850183
> *LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahah thats hopper ali


----------



## INTHABLOOD

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## BODINE

noticed this when i went to my hobby room today 

prob. a rifle round done it ...lots of woods by ....but to close for cumfort 

through siding ..inside wall ...and through another wall ..but not out back of house 




























can see wholes at top right came in left went out 

not far above my head if i was there


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 10 2010, 07:14 PM~16853045
> *noticed this when i went to my hobby room today
> 
> prob. a rifle round done it ...lots of woods by ....but to close for cumfort
> 
> through siding ..inside wall ...and through another wall ..but not out back of house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can see wholes at top right came in left went out
> 
> not far above my head if i was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's a good thing you are short. :0 






Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## grimreaper69

DAMN, that was TOO close. Good thing you weren't in there.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 10 2010, 05:26 PM~16853146
> *DAMN, that was TOO close. Good thing you weren't in there.
> *


X2....


----------



## BODINE

can anyone tell what kind?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 10 2010, 07:42 PM~16853287
> *can anyone tell what kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't have any ammo here. But would either be a .223 or 7.62


----------



## BODINE

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...son_w_scale.png


----------



## Guest

Probably FMJ no sign of it starting to mushroom.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 10 2010, 06:53 PM~16853404
> *Probably FMJ no sign of it starting to mushroom.
> *


its heavy for its size


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 10 2010, 06:14 PM~16853045
> *noticed this when i went to my hobby room today
> 
> prob. a rifle round done it ...lots of woods by ....but to close for cumfort
> 
> through siding ..inside wall ...and through another wall ..but not out back of house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can see wholes at top right came in left went out
> 
> not far above my head if i was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fuckin crazy homie glad your ok hope you filed a report :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody ever use this clear or this paint


----------



## [email protected]

where do you get it at? looks like michaels?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2010, 08:02 PM~16855424
> *where do you get it at? looks like michaels?
> *


Joanns fabrics


----------



## LowandBeyond

Bodine, thats crazy man! :0


----------



## mademan

SOld my Caprice on Bags yesterday, pretty sure a guy is comming to get my 93 fleetwood tomoro! also sold my 60 caddy 2dr which was mainly a parts car.

if everything works out, I will be picking up a 2004 Caddy DTS Black on Black next weekend!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 11 2010, 02:14 AM~16853045
> *noticed this when i went to my hobby room today
> 
> prob. a rifle round done it ...lots of woods by ....but to close for cumfort
> 
> through siding ..inside wall ...and through another wall ..but not out back of house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can see wholes at top right came in left went out
> 
> not far above my head if i was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 10 2010, 11:03 PM~16856914
> *SOld my Caprice on Bags yesterday, pretty sure a guy is comming to get my 93 fleetwood tomoro! also sold my 60 caddy 2dr which was mainly a parts car.
> 
> if everything works out, I will be picking up a 2004 Caddy DTS Black on Black next weekend!
> *


couldnt ya pop off some pics before they go?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 11 2010, 01:07 AM~16856250
> *Joanns fabrics
> *





 have you tried that clear yet? wounder if its any good?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 07:12 AM~16858856
> *  have you tried that clear yet? wounder if its any good?
> *


 :nosad: $10 a can. I need to buy some auto clear and and quit messing with different cans :happysad: :biggrin: I still might get a can tho :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 10 2010, 08:42 PM~16853287
> *can anyone tell what kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a 30.06 round... hasnt mushroomed cause it didnt hit anything of real mass... :wow: fuck up though bro..... Glad you werent in there...


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 11 2010, 11:19 AM~16858885
> *:nosad: $10 a can. I need to buy some auto clear and and quit messing with different cans :happysad: :biggrin: I still might get a can tho  :cheesy:
> *




lol i hear that, but i need to get a good airbrush first, but untill then, its can clear for me


----------



## phantomblue13

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 11 2010, 09:23 AM~16858913
> *That's a 30.06 round... hasnt mushroomed cause it didnt hit anything of real mass...  :wow:  fuck up though bro..... Glad you werent in there...
> *



naw i think it's a 223, glad u weren't there u'd a bin like JFK


----------



## [email protected]

anyone ever use gold foil? and how is it? any good?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 02:56 PM~16862617
> *anyone ever use gold foil? and how is it? any good?
> *


i have! same as chrome, just a differant color! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 02:56 PM~16862617
> *anyone ever use gold foil? and how is it? any good?
> *


shit really. Put it on, and clear asap. It never sticks good for shit.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 11 2010, 06:04 PM~16862707
> *shit really.  Put it on, and clear asap.  It never sticks good for shit.
> *




do you lay a lite cote of clear first before you foil? that uselly makes that foil stick real good, ive never had any foil peel up or not stick after a lite cote of clear


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 11 2010, 05:04 PM~16862707
> *shit really.  Put it on, and clear asap.  It never sticks good for shit.
> *


X2 I tried 4 different sheets of it and all the same nonsticking shit.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862742
> *X2  I tried 4 different sheets of it and all the same nonsticking shit.
> *


thats weird i had that happen before too i used the bmf glue after that but its easier to paint bmf mixed tamiya gold then work with that


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 03:06 PM~16862735
> *do you lay a lite cote of clear first before you foil? that uselly makes that foil stick real good, ive never had any foil peel up or not stick after a lite cote of clear
> *


i clear b4 and after i foil. 

I still use the gold foil, u just gotta watch handeling it. No ****.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 11 2010, 06:02 PM~16862682
> *i have! same as chrome, just a differant color!  :biggrin:
> *






lol smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 03:11 PM~16862784
> *lol smart ass :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

how is silver/gold leaf applied? i got some today to screw around with...also bought the adhesive that comes with it...

is it more of a mask off what ya doin spray the adhesive and stick kind of deal?


----------



## Guest

yes


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 11 2010, 08:13 PM~16863909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:0 :0 :0 oh shit!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 06:18 PM~16863975
> *:0  :0  :0  oh shit!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


might sand dome smooth glue all together and cast as 1 lol...

again im not that good at casting so will be one pice mold with solid back


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Mar 10 2010, 04:14 PM~16853045-->
> 
> 
> 
> noticed this when i went to my hobby room today
> 
> prob. a rifle round done it ...lots of woods by ....but to close for cumfort
> 
> through siding ..inside wall ...and through another wall ..but not out back of house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can see wholes at top right came in left went out
> 
> not far above my head if i was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Mar 10 2010, 04:42 PM~16853287
> *can anyone tell what kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whoa, WTF

good that no one was hit. good that none of your plumbing or power was damaged in the walls 

probably some distance away. The ball looks like a high powered round that tumbled through by the time it got into your house


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 11 2010, 09:19 AM~16858885
> *:nosad: $10 a can. I need to buy some auto clear and and quit messing with different cans :happysad: :biggrin: I still might get a can tho  :cheesy:
> *



i used to use nothing but mixed auto clear. but it becomes a pain in the ass to clean up. and out of your airbrush . but worse than that is the hardner usually goes bad before you get to use it all ( due to its very short shelf life) a half pint goes along wayy for a quart of clear  guess im just being a lazy ass :happysad:


----------



## mademan

pickin this up in a few days!
:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:wow: that bitch is bad


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 11 2010, 11:05 PM~16865863
> *:wow: that bitch is bad
> *


hell yeah! gonna grab some all black 22"s and have a nice Daily for a change. sold all my shit, payed off all my shit, and am gettin back on my game!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16865903
> *hell yeah! gonna grab some all black 22"s and have a nice Daily  for a change. sold all my shit, payed off all my shit, and am gettin back on my game!
> *


all black 22s :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 11 2010, 05:21 PM~16864023
> *might sand dome smooth glue all together and cast as 1 lol...
> 
> again im not that good at casting so will be one pice mold with solid back
> *


i could cast it as a two- piece if ya wanted me too?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2010, 03:22 PM~16785193
> *WANTED  TO  SAY  A  BIG THANK  YOU  OUT  TO  [email protected] !  I  PLAYED THE  MIDDLE  MAN  FOR  LINC  AND  ME  THIS  WEEK  USING  PAY PAL !  SENT  A  MONEY  ORDER  LIKE  AN  HOUR  AFTER  LINC SENT  PAY  PAL !  THANKS  JEFF !
> 
> HEADS  UP  TO  YOU  RED  FLAG  POT  SMOKERS    WITH  FREE  HEALTH  CARE !    I  GOT  A  FEW THINGS  SHIPPED  OUT TODAY !
> 
> LINC-- YOURS  WENT  PRIORTY  BUT  WHO  KNOWS  HOW  LONG  IT  WILL TAKE  !  IT  WAS  ALSO  INSURED  FOR $200.00 !HERE'S  YOUR  CUSTOMS  FORM  #
> 
> CP 726059152 US
> 
> PLEASE FELLAS LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS HAVE RECEVIVED YOUR ITMS ! *


----------



## Siim123

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523769
...


----------



## Guest

:angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/user/nerfbasketball0?feature=mhw4

my son


----------



## phatras

Whos heading to the toy show in toledo tomorrow??


----------



## grimreaper69

I MIGHT be there, not sure yet.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

did some work to my 1:1's back deack today. still gotta lots of work to do..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 12 2010, 10:32 PM~16876384
> *did some work  to my 1:1's back deack today. still gotta lots of work to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohhh me next :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

nothin yet David.... didnt check my mail today though.


and im leaving tomoro morning to get the New Cadillac!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 10 2010, 03:10 PM~16851963
> *hahah thats hopper ali
> *


 with the door open, the OG way. that's sad. she's got me beat.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 10 2010, 11:25 AM~16850183
> *LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she got me be an inch or two, and with the door open...


----------



## BODINE




----------



## 06150xlt

i just cut my finger! :banghead: after the cuss words the first thought in my head was " how long was that piece of .08 styrene?"DAMN, as my finger is driping blood all over my cutting mat... lol... sorry just bored at work and thought i'd share that :happysad:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 14 2010, 11:32 AM~16885345
> *i just cut my finger!  :banghead: after the cuss words the first thought in my head was " how long was that piece of .08 styrene?"DAMN, as my finger is driping blood all over my cutting mat... lol... sorry just bored at work and thought i'd share that  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 13 2010, 08:39 PM~16882539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chevy looks RETARDED! but WTF is that thing?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 14 2010, 03:34 AM~16885353
> *Chevy looks RETARDED! but WTF is that thing?
> *


dont know lol

pics were sent to me from a guy i know ...

he went to the spring fling in panama city , fl. 

gonna get more from my brother ...hopefully better stuff


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 :0 :0 


The forums will be offline for maintenance from 11am to 2am (pacific)


----------



## grimreaper69

A whole damn day? Damn that sucks. Oh well, maybe I can actually get some building done. LOL


----------



## danny chawps

its a fucking ghost town around here now


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 17 2010, 08:13 AM~16915042
> *its a fucking ghost town around here  now
> *


x2


----------



## STREETRACEKING




----------



## airbrushmaster

i was wanting to know is there a market for hotwheels here i got a source for hotwheels and i get some cools ones but i want to sell them anyone interested...


----------



## INTHABLOOD

my truck @ spring fling


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 17 2010, 06:09 PM~16918901
> *my truck @ spring fling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






truck is toooo sick! :wow:


----------



## BODINE

maybe sometime ill work with the little r/c body lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 17 2010, 08:12 PM~16919961
> *maybe sometime ill work with the little r/c body lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





what kit or body is that? diecast?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 07:32 PM~16920669
> *what kit or body is that? diecast?
> *


from my work plastic r/c


----------



## KY502

my youtube


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 17 2010, 10:13 AM~16915042
> *its a fucking ghost town around here  now
> *


----------



## Siim123

Seems like they are coming out with Toyota Prius model car. 
http://www.hwjapan.com/sh/FUJ10031501.aspx

Lets hope their gas pedals wont stuck so it wont run over your hand during building :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 this a trip im on my psp postn up :biggrin: :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by KY502_@Mar 18 2010, 11:22 AM~16926943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my youtube
> *


Matt Dale? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## BODINE

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BODINE

just trying somethin


----------



## Reverend Hearse

QUAY, YOU CAST THAT STEERING WHEEL?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 19 2010, 06:02 AM~16934939
> *QUAY, YOU CAST  THAT STEERING WHEEL?
> *


Nope got from rick


----------



## Esoteric

did more spring cleaning moved a lot of cars to storage


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## jimbo

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RTcsqLJ98Ts&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RTcsqLJ98Ts&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


BAY WAY OF LIFE...


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-8pdYKOn-8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-8pdYKOn-8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="385"></embed></object>


this mawfucker is bad boy! i love this style stang and with the newer stang wheels on it, just looks mean!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

I remember someone posted a 72 Riviera plastic kit. Can't remember who. Can you posted it a again or was it ever kited. I used the search engine .......well it sucks big time

Thanks
Don


----------



## jimbo

Yupp, I think thats the old CHP stangs right there. Highway Patrol shit...


----------



## [email protected]

imo theyre the baddest stangs, looks wise anyways


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2010, 01:00 PM~16938192
> *imo theyre the baddest stangs, looks wise anyways
> *



X2


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

what movie for a prize


----------



## grimreaper69

The Rock???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2010, 10:30 PM~16941112
> *what movie for a prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






league of extrodinary gentlemen?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2010, 10:54 PM~16941355
> *league of extrodinary gentlemen?
> *


i was thinking that


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 19 2010, 08:31 PM~16941115
> *The Rock???
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


   

pm me your addy


----------



## BODINE

ill do one more for tonight


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16941370
> *i was thinking that
> *






good movie


----------



## BODINE




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2010, 10:56 PM~16941371
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> pm me your addy
> *


Seriously? 2 in one night? I wasn't positive, but I've seen that movie so many times I thought I'd give it a shot. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I know that one too. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 19 2010, 09:04 PM~16941446
> *I know that one too.  :biggrin:
> *


let someone else guess for a few min.. 


if they dont get it go at it


----------



## grimreaper69

That's why I didn't say what it was. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 19 2010, 09:05 PM~16941460
> *That's why I didn't say what it was.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

i got like 2 more pics ...if it takes to long


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm a huge movie buff, plus, I just watched that one a couple days ago.


----------



## cobra98

broken arrow?


----------



## [email protected]

broken arrow?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2010, 11:09 PM~16941499
> *broken arrow?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2010, 09:09 PM~16941499
> *broken arrow?
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

OH SHIT, sorry Jeff, Joe beat you to it. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

damn i need somethin harder lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2010, 11:03 PM~16941434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fun with dick and jane??? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2010, 04:52 PM~16939051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


357-Split Hollows...38 special- Teffy coated hollows...357- :wow: secret hollows


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 19 2010, 09:11 PM~16941532
> *fun with dick and jane??? :dunno:
> *


 :twak: :twak: 

thats not jim carey ...what u smokin lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 19 2010, 09:14 PM~16941577
> *357-Split Hollows...38 special- Teffy coated hollows...357-  :wow: secret hollows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was just bored and seeing if i couls stack a whole box lol


----------



## tunzafun

thought this was kinda odd. guess it never made production cuz it says its a prototype and ive def never seen one before :0 

http://www.erepairables.com/vehicle_inform...vrolet_ssr.html


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2010, 10:24 PM~16941667
> *i was just bored and seeing if i couls stack a whole box lol
> *


yea i tried it and made a mess


----------



## BODINE

its dry ..but not shiny like i want :/


----------



## DEUCES76

ext lookin good thou


----------



## STREETRACEKING




----------



## DEUCES76

motor is lookin good bro keep up the great work


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 20 2010, 05:48 AM~16941858
> *its dry ..but not shiny like i want :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 20 2010, 06:37 AM~16942270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass engine bro!! :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 19 2010, 01:51 PM~16938133
> *I remember someone posted a 72 Riviera plastic kit. Can't remember who. Can you posted it a again or was it ever kited. I used the search engine .......well it sucks big time
> 
> Thanks
> Don
> *


TTT


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 20 2010, 11:59 AM~16945668
> *TTT
> *


only in resin


----------



## BODINE

think someone posted one maybe by testors ...was solid plastic or very thick


----------



## BODINE

movie trivia #3


----------



## Guest

back to the future


----------



## BODINE

nope


----------



## Guest

ghost busters


----------



## grimreaper69

Howard the Duck :biggrin: I'm guessing for him. ^^^ LOL


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2010, 07:53 PM~16947080
> *Howard the Duck  :biggrin: I'm guessing for him. ^^^ LOL
> *



Thanks Grim. I told Bo along time ago I don't have a TV. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

HOW DO YOU LIVE????????????????


----------



## Guest

My Hobbies. And until resently I worked 7 days a week.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2010, 05:53 PM~16947080
> *Howard the Duck  :biggrin: I'm guessing for him. ^^^ LOL
> *


are you cheating somehow lol


----------



## BODINE

85 gets some resin


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 20 2010, 08:03 PM~16947140
> *85 gets some resin
> *



Thanks Grim.
I'll wait on some of the new stuff coming out.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 20 2010, 08:02 PM~16947135
> *are you cheating somehow lol
> *


I told you last night, I watch too much tv. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

Come on with the next one, this time I'll keep my fingers tied. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

damn ...u watch a lot of movies grim


that one was 1986


----------



## grimreaper69

Gotta love On Demand movies. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2010, 06:15 PM~16947219
> *Gotta love On Demand movies.  :biggrin:
> *


so did you have to look for it ...or you already knew it?


----------



## grimreaper69

The second I seen it I knew what it was.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2010, 06:25 PM~16947279
> *The second I seen it I knew what it was.
> *


ok grim


wanna guess a few for fun?


----------



## BODINE

GRIM


----------



## BODINE

NEXT FEW JUST FOR FUN (GRIM)


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok, I'm stumped on that one. I got a couple ideas, but I can't think of the names.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## grimreaper69

It's on the tip of my tongue dammit. LOL


----------



## BODINE




----------



## grimreaper69

I know what it is, I just can't think of the name.


----------



## cobra98

damn, some tough ones today


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok Bo, I give up.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 20 2010, 08:55 PM~16947491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Changing Lanes???


----------



## BODINE

NO


----------



## phatras

paycheck.. love that movie


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn, ok, I guess I don't watch ENOUGH tv. LOL I haven't seen Paycheck yet.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 20 2010, 06:57 PM~16947506
> *paycheck.. love that movie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

:0


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2010, 09:49 PM~16948791
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They finally get a website up and running?? Seen his stuff at a few shows.. Pretty darn clean..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2010, 08:49 PM~16948791
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oo i want


----------



## grimreaper69

Don't know about a site, this one's on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## KY502

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 18 2010, 08:17 PM~16930643
> *Matt Dale? ? ? ? ? ?
> *


Yea.......... sup?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2010, 11:49 PM~16948791
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who snatched it up? It was gone with a quickness. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2010, 11:48 PM~16958111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam im strong. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

some of that good kc music..


----------



## phatras

Whats the story behind the train car??


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2010, 01:49 AM~16958130
> *dam im strong. :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 20 2010, 01:02 PM~16945690
> *only in resin
> *


 Not Jimmy Flintstone, or resin


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 20 2010, 01:13 PM~16945750
> *think someone posted one maybe by testors ...was solid plastic or very thick
> *


 I just remembered.....was it Big Poppa that posted that rivi ? anyone ?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 21 2010, 11:48 PM~16958111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:run:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

orale 

Looking for a thread of slammed diesel being built. I accidently deleted my follow thread. help please

Thanks
Don


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 08:34 AM~16960090
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76

hearse u and anyone else that wants to put me on blast do so cause ive never fucked anyone over on lil and for those who got invioled its none of ur fuckin business so dont put ur nose in shit that doest concern u so if anyone else has something that want to say or try to put me on blast then fuckin do it cause everyone knows i havent burned or fucked anyone out of any deals i have had with them


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 23 2010, 06:02 PM~16977260
> *hearse u and anyone else that wants to put me on blast do so cause ive never fucked anyone over on lil and for those who got invioled its none of ur fuckin business so dont put ur nose in shit that doest concern u  so if anyone else has something that want to say or try to put me on blast then fuckin do it cause everyone knows i havent burned or fucked anyone out of any deals i have had with them
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 




















just kiddin i dont even know whats going on lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 23 2010, 08:02 PM~16977260
> *hearse u and anyone else that wants to put me on blast do so cause ive never fucked anyone over on lil and for those who got invioled its none of ur fuckin business so dont put ur nose in shit that doest concern u  so if anyone else has something that want to say or try to put me on blast then fuckin do it cause everyone knows i havent burned or fucked anyone out of any deals i have had with them
> *





your A ok in my book ronnie :thumbsup: uffin: easy to deal with and fast with the shipping  homies ok around here as far as im concerned


----------



## DEUCES76

thanks jeff and anyone else ive done trades with step forword please


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 23 2010, 08:32 PM~16977651
> *thanks jeff and anyone else ive done trades with step forword please
> *


Haven't done a deal with ya, but haven't heard anything (else) bad about you.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 23 2010, 04:32 PM~16977651
> *thanks jeff and anyone else ive done trades with step forword please
> *


:wave: always good to me always hooking me up


----------



## KY502

my lowriding video in samp....


----------



## pancho1969

> What 1:1 car has the same engine as the 67 impala street machine kit? Lookin for pics


----------



## base905

true hip hop!!!


----------



## Ohio Chad

Anyone else seen the AMT Drag Team in the metal tin? It looks pretty cool but I didn't feel like dishing out $35.00 for it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by cobra98+Mar 19 2010, 09:08 PM~16941496-->
> 
> 
> 
> broken arrow?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Mar 19 2010, 08:31 PM~16941115
> *The Rock???
> *


get some made to ship out


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 24 2010, 02:41 PM~16988111
> *get some made to ship out
> 
> 
> *



yeap, i got about just as many..just nowhere for em to go. subs, amps, and compressors that is.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 24 2010, 02:41 PM~16988111
> *get some made to ship out
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2010, 05:51 PM~16988193
> *yeap, i got about just as many..just nowhere for em to go.  subs, amps, and compressors that is.
> *


You can send some to me. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

true..what ya needin..better yet, just pm me.


----------



## grimreaper69

All of it bro. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty

motor for my '59 elko


----------



## 81cutty

67 imp


----------



## 81cutty

aluminum pumps and aluminum whammy set up with clear tank


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 25 2010, 04:33 PM~17000718
> *aluminum pumps and aluminum whammy set up with clear tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is tight. Hey fellas, Is anyone else having trouble uploading videos to youtube
right now? No mater what the format? they file's dont take! 
and is there a video upload alternative to youtube that i can use that will allow me to 
embed. to lil or my site?


----------



## airbrushmaster

Deuces76 is a straight person he sent me 3 sets of rims that I needed free I even offered to pay for them and shipping and he said don't worry he got me... So he is cool in my book... Everything got here quick and in great shape... I'll do business with him again....


----------



## Siim123

HOW MUCH FOR THE MODEL CAR 

Which one?

THE WON IN THE BOX WITH MUARLS

This one?
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...ad/P1050469.jpg[/QUOTE]

YA

It's still work in progress  

OH SO YOUR NOT SELLING IT

I got it as a gift so i dont really want to sell it. But how much would you offer? Just askin

20

Bad price for hard work. Sorry, not selling it  .

ALLLRIGHTE IT OKAY

I WAS TALIKING ABOUT 1964 Chevy Impala SS

huh?

I WAS TALIKING ABOUT THE 1964 Chevy Impala SS THE BLUE WON


----------



## KY502




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

* SMALLZ and [email protected] !*</span>


Dropped the s-10 went today here's your confrimation info ! 

0308 0070 0001 6456 3999

it was sent priority so you should have it on monday ! 


Smallz i am sending back your project along with another cutty body ! Sorry for thw wait been in a mess and lack of time so i just am sending all the projects back to who they belong to ! I added another resin body also ! Here's your confrimation info ! 

0308 0070 0001 6465 4002 

it also was sent priority so you should also have yours on monday ! 



Again to all those i owe shit i FUCKED UP ! EVERYONES SHIT IS IN ROUTE BACK AS SOON AS I GET A CHANCE AND SORRY FOR TAKING ON WORK AND NOT BEING ABLE TO FOREFULL THE WORK ! [/B]</span>


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 
http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1662473437.html


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by KY502_@Mar 26 2010, 09:44 AM~17007440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


game is????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 26 2010, 04:45 PM~17009900
> *game is????
> *


GTA on the computer !


----------



## Esoteric

i got some new 22s for my truck and its hitting on both sides at full lock, should i get spacers?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

would that have been an offset difference? i dont know for sure mysel..

does anyone have pictures of skirts for a 60 impala? im gonna build a set but just wandering what everyones running.


----------



## BODINE

this is how close my 22's are to the top part of my suspention lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Kinda looks like that bolt got shaved down.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 26 2010, 09:19 PM~17012643
> *Kinda looks like that bolt got shaved down.
> *


nope ...only when i get some 4s


----------



## grimreaper69

There ain't no way you're gonna get 24's under there. Unless you go with a lower pro tire.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 26 2010, 08:13 PM~17012600
> *this is how close my 22's are to the top part of my suspention lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: dammm


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 26 2010, 09:29 PM~17012714
> *There ain't no way you're gonna get 24's under there. Unless you go with a lower pro tire.
> *


yeah gotta get i think 25 tires and shave bolt


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdPdbHxFgrQ


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPJMiFSk9qI



This is the way to go!


----------



## lonnie

anyone have the taxi caprice kit sell or trade?????


----------



## jimbo




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 27 2010, 08:28 AM~17015801
> *anyone have the taxi caprice kit sell or trade?????
> *


i have one left.... whatcha got to trade?


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2010, 04:50 PM~16999656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn u think he wanted a cheeseburger? lol


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 27 2010, 03:16 PM~17017461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 tamiya gone crazy now lol


----------



## KY502

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Mar 26 2010, 04:45 PM~17009900-->
> 
> 
> 
> game is????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Mar 26 2010, 04:51 PM~17009952
> *GTA  on  the  computer  !
> *


yup. san andreas.

multiplayer.. haha










in that video i just changed the sandking into a blazer and edited the handling lines... 

My Youtube Page...


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 28 2010, 06:53 PM~17025446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





those are 22's right?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 28 2010, 07:57 PM~17027631
> *those are 22's right?
> *


yup but right now they look like 20s :angry:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 28 2010, 05:53 PM~17025446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



like the work on blazer and those rims


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 27 2010, 06:06 PM~17018005
> *:0 tamiya gone crazy now lol
> *


Last thing I bought from Tamiya was paint!!!! :0 Are they planning to open a sushi shop or somtN?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 28 2010, 11:01 PM~17027672
> *yup but right now they look like 20s :angry:
> *




i remember you sayin you got 22's, but yea they do look alil small on there.


i have the same blazer, and maybe 24's wouldnt look that bad on it :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17027672
> *yup but right now they look like 20s :angry:
> *



i think its the gap in the wheel well that make them look smaller. on that blazer they should look huge


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 28 2010, 08:27 PM~17027956
> *i remember you sayin you got 22's, but yea they do look alil small on there.
> i have the same blazer, and maybe 24's wouldnt look that bad on it :dunno:
> *


it rubbed like crazy on 24s


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 29 2010, 06:40 AM~17030869
> *it rubbed like crazy on 24s
> *





hmm...................... i plan on gettin a nice set of wheels for my blazer sometime soon, maybe after i get back to work maybe, but i was gonna shoot for a 2'' body lift like the (zr2) and throw on some 24's, but if your sayin they rub real bad, i guess it will be 22's then huh :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

havin some trouble finding a 66.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

gahh fuck it then, my moms like, you need to get a car that runs, if its in the junkyard then it doesnt run--her and my brother are acting like idk wtf im doin, or like, itll never run, so fuckin fuck it ig i have to buy an ugly ass honda or some shit!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no biggie, ya gotta start somewhere. Sides with a big ass car its gonna eat $$$ like nothing. I had a 71 Lemans with a 350 in high school lived on a mountain 15 miles up and down every day...no $$$ to do shit with.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

gahhhh :banghead: theres nothing else i want is the problem, ig im too picky :banghead:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 04:12 PM~17034338
> *gahhhh :banghead: theres nothing else i want is the problem, ig im too picky :banghead:
> *





your doin shit ass backwards foo :uh: picky? my 1st whip was a 86 s10 4speed, (i didnt know how to drive a stick at the time) and it was blue, painted over the factory gold color :uh: rust everywhere, holes in the bed an shit, the hood wouldnt stay closed :uh: it was a fuckin mess, but got me back and fourth from work to home, and i saved up big loot and bought my 98 s10 :biggrin: 


the moral to the story is, even if you have to buy a shit ass honda or whatever, its gonna get you to work to make money to buy a 66 you knuckle head :uh:  :biggrin: 


do what you gotta do, but im guessin a 66 project isnt gonna be in the cards anytime soon


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2010, 01:47 PM~17034652
> *your doin shit ass backwards foo :uh:  picky? my 1st whip was a 86 s10 4speed, (i didnt know how to drive a stick at the time) and it was blue, painted over the factory gold color :uh:  rust everywhere, holes in the bed an shit, the hood wouldnt stay closed :uh:  it was a fuckin mess, but got me back and fourth from work to home, and i saved up big loot and bought my 98 s10 :biggrin:
> the moral to the story is, even if you have to buy a shit ass honda or whatever, its gonna get you to work to make money to buy a 66 you knuckle head :uh:    :biggrin:
> do what you gotta do, but im guessin a 66 project isnt gonna be in the cards anytime soon
> *



x2!! while i built my olds, i had a pile o shit tempo! and a crappy s10 to drive while i saved my money to build the olds! between the 2 pile of shit cars i spent a total of $600 on the 2 of them! when the tempo died, i sold it to some dumb ass kid for $750 and bought the dime for $300! then sold that for $800 when the wagon came up! :biggrin: the moral of this rant, i had pieces of shit to drive, while i bought and built my toy! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

My first ride was a 78 T-Bird. While I must admit, it ran like a wet dream (after replacing the heads, carb, and a few other parts) It was ugly as fuck. Rust EVERYWHERE. I couldn't use the trunk cuz it was rusted through. It got me to and from work and school, and I saved money to buy my Ranger. The moral of the story is, you gotta make sacrifices to get what you really want. You gotta start somewhere. Not everyone grew up with a silver spoon in their mouth and got a Porche or Ferrari on their 16th. Work for it, it'll make aquiring it that much better.


----------



## Esoteric

my first ride was a91 cougar that bitch was hella fast i only had it for 2 years before i bought a new ride


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

FOUND A DEUCE...(SECOND CHOICE)FRAME LOOKS ALRIGHT, FLOORS LOOK TO BE THERE...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 02:12 PM~17034338
> *gahhhh :banghead: theres nothing else i want is the problem, ig im too picky :banghead:
> *


yup be smart get somethin to get you around ...maybe to a job ...yard work somethin ..then buy u a project so u dont have to rush it to hurry and get it running


----------



## BODINE

duece parts are harder or more exspensive to get then like 61,63,64


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was thinkin that 61s would be the hardest to get?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 06:22 PM~17036559
> *i was thinkin that 61s would be the hardest to get?
> *


my bro had a 62 ,61,and i think 64 ..and said 62 was worst


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well chit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what would you offeR?


----------



## BODINE

well not much ....

you can always find a super deal just gotta do a lot of lookin and patience 

my bro bought a 64 ss vert for 1000.00 

8 months later sold for 10g's 

no engine just surface rust ...everything was gold plated ...and needed re plated ...all trim was sittin in car ....new vert frame ..no material


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lowrod anyone?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

OLDSKOO NIKKAS








hotroooooood


----------



## darkside customs

Yea, just get something thats reliable to start off with even if its not what you are wanting, then you can save some cheese for a project ride that you want.
Fuck I remember my first car was a shitty ass Ford Courier that looked like shit on the outside with those ugly ass early 80's vinyl stickers all over the damn hood, with an interior that hosted nothing but duct tape for seats, but the fucker had a nice new motor from a Mazda. Damn do I miss that Sanford and son pos. lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Mar 29 2010, 06:23 PM~17036570-->
> 
> 
> 
> my bro had a 62 ,61,and i think 64 ..and said 62 was worst
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know of a 62 four door somewhere.. cant remember where tho.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Mar 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17036642
> *well not much ....
> 
> you can always find a super deal just gotta do a lot of lookin and patience
> 
> my bro bought a 64 ss vert for 1000.00
> 
> 8 months later sold for 10g's
> 
> no engine just surface rust ...everything was gold plated ...and needed re plated ...all trim was sittin in car ....new vert frame ..no material
> *


he wants 1800? ive got 300 now


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 04:40 PM~17036767
> *i know of a 62 four door somewhere.. cant remember where tho.
> he wants 1800? ive got 300 now
> *


That 300 bucks could go for a few Johan Caddies :biggrin: 

Hey good luck on the car search bro


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 05:40 PM~17036767
> *i know of a 62 four door somewhere.. cant remember where tho.
> *


I KNOW OF ONE :biggrin: 








MY BROTHERS 62 ON BUMPER AT 51 INCHES


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol, just saw that.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 06:07 PM~17037025
> *lol, just saw that.
> *


ITS GOING FACTORY TEAL AND BLACK HERE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## SlammdSonoma

a nice 64 around my area cheap
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1667724648.html

workable 66 impy with a 327
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1667778055.html


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 29 2010, 08:00 PM~17038387
> *a nice 64 around my area cheap
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1667724648.html
> 
> workable 66 impy with a 327
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1667778055.html
> *


I LIKE THAT 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUEkOVdUjHc



Educational


----------



## BODINE

[/http://bham.craigslist.org/cto/1646743139.html


----------



## BODINE

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/1664278765.html


----------



## BODINE

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/1644733918.html


----------



## BODINE

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1667788357.html


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 04:40 PM~17036767
> *i know of a 62 four door somewhere.. cant remember where tho.
> he wants 1800? ive got 300 now
> *


I agree with everyone else get yourself a little bucket get a job then save for a project. O and don't have kids anytime soon  . Besides u sold your model stuff collected all ur change and u came up with 300 how u gona fix the car up :dunno: . Good luck with the car hunt D


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 30 2010, 08:29 AM~17042436
> *I agree with everyone else get yourself a little bucket get a job then save for a project. O and don't have kids anytime soon  . Besides u sold your model stuff collected all ur change and u came up with 300 how u gona fix the car up :dunno: . Good luck with the car hunt D
> *


well, its spring now which means that grass is growing,,, i have now, and the rest of summer to cut grass, and get a job.. ive been lookin at places that are hiring, like HyVee, and a book distributor here...either one i pick im getting driven there, i only have my permit not my license


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 30 2010, 10:33 AM~17042459
> *well, its spring now which means that grass is growing,,, i have now, and the rest of summer to cut grass, and get a job.. ive been lookin at places that are hiring, like HyVee, and a book distributor here...either one i pick im getting driven there, i only have my permit not my license
> *




im gonna tell you that no matter where your working, unless your makeing around 50gs a year and silling at home with mom and dad, your not gonna have a respectable project up an running in 2 years , just cuttin grass and working min. wage  


get a beater like all the other school kids and call it a day  mom and dad are not gonna let you buy a heap of rust to clog up there back yard anyways


----------



## grimreaper69

http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1668898620.html


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 30 2010, 09:55 AM~17043523
> *im gonna tell you that no matter  where your working, unless your makeing around 50gs a year and silling at home with mom and dad, your not gonna have a respectable project up an running in 2 years , just cuttin grass and working min. wage
> get a beater like all the other school kids and call it a day   mom and dad are not gonna let you buy a heap of rust to clog up there back yard anyways
> *


i cant say i agree, if he does the work himself, and learns as he goes, he could very well pull it off, i make miracles from mayhem on a daily basis....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well there arent any shops round here so... yeah, i am doin all of it myself..thanks hearse and j


----------



## stilldownivlife

i must have watched this 20+ times already 

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=EeEgtfm8W2E


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

got me somethin to make


----------



## Guest

Arts!!! You casting them Bo. :0


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

comming soon!!!


----------



## mcloven




----------



## BODINE

wheres MINI ?



MIA?????


----------



## King Krush 79

i wtb a few resin kits where do i go


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 30 2010, 09:56 PM~17049422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 31 2010, 08:07 AM~17053244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get that car :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: fawk no, especially since i may have found the motor for the deuce and theres like a gold mine (to me) in the trunk!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

theres also that 59 biscayne with an inline 6 in it, as well as like 4 bomb bel airs below....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=467180&st=200


----------



## base905




----------



## grimreaper69

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: grimreaper69

WOW, I feel so lonely. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 1 2010, 08:19 AM~17063861
> *1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: grimreaper69
> 
> WOW, I feel so lonely.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: 

SOOOO LONELY :biggrin: 


:wave:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 1 2010, 08:36 AM~17063908
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SOOOO LONELY :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## grimreaper69

Well, I went to the casino today with $50............................. Came back $25 lighter. LOL Oh well, maybe next time I'll do better.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you lucky bastard wont be so lucky...were geting a casino close to chattanooga..so i may be able to go for a first time!


----------



## grimreaper69

This was my first trip. I figured I woulda done better, you know, beginners luck and all. Didn't happen. LMAO I think I'm gonna go back up next week. Them 0.25 slots are callin my name. :biggrin:


EDIT: I said SLOTS, NOT SLUTS. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..may the luck be with you! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

all clean with the ears cropped :biggrin: im gonna have to paint the mirrors im gonna go for trim black to fuck with people into thinking theyre factory.


----------



## Siim123

Nice Chevy Bro!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 2 2010, 10:22 AM~17075992
> *Nice Chevy Bro!
> *


thanks but i would trade this for a 2010 Accord coupe in a hearbeat


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 2 2010, 07:31 PM~17076071
> *thanks but i would trade this for a 2010 Accord coupe in a hearbeat
> *


I would trade if I had the 2010 Accord :biggrin: . Its just that down here everywhere you can see Japanese and European cars, American cars have quite a different design and you always are special down here if you ride in one. In Accord you would just be "every day motherfucker"(my friend called me like that, it made me lol :biggrin: ). I'm not really into newer Blazers than K5 but I like the work you've done with this one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

boulevard nights is a badass movie :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sad ending tho.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 2 2010, 10:16 AM~17075927
> *all clean with the ears cropped :biggrin: im gonna have to paint the mirrors im gonna go for trim black to fuck with people into thinking theyre factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY CLOSEUP PICS OF THE SIDE??


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 2 2010, 12:22 PM~17075992
> *Nice Chevy Bro!
> *


x2 love them rims bro! :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 2 2010, 09:29 PM~17081881
> *ANY CLOSEUP PICS OF THE SIDE??
> *


no closeups till its done


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 2 2010, 10:53 PM~17082532
> *no closeups till its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I UNDERSTAND LOOK SICK SO FAR. JUST RANDOM STRIPING??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 2 2010, 10:56 PM~17082551
> * JUST RANDOM STRIPING??
> *


thans,yup


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 2 2010, 10:53 PM~17082532
> *no closeups till its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You using ONE SHOT with a striping sword or is that all paintpen?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 3 2010, 09:50 AM~17084939
> *You using ONE SHOT with a striping sword or is that all paintpen?
> *


nah one shot was a pain in the ass it took forever to dry, im using ronan sign paint. like 1 shot but acrylic. mix of beugler and paintbrush. mack brushes suck cause theyre not water proof


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 3 2010, 09:56 AM~17084970
> *nah one shot was a pain in the ass it took forever to dry, im using ronan sign paint. like 1 shot but acrylic. mix of beugler and paintbrush. mack brushes suck cause theyre not water proof
> *


Thats some true artistry there E! Looks TUFF!!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 3 2010, 12:59 PM~17084988
> *Thats some true artistry there E! Looks TUFF!!! :wow:
> *





X-2


----------



## INTHABLOOD

looks good ...what paint you using pinstriping enamel?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 3 2010, 10:14 AM~17085054
> *looks good ...what paint you using pinstriping enamel?
> *


acrylic




thanks guys , the goal is to finish this year


----------



## KY502




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2010, 12:04 PM~17085012
> *X-2
> *


X 3!


----------



## KY502

> _Originally posted by KY502_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17085778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *







^^^ :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 2 2010, 09:29 PM~17080763
> *boulevard nights is a badass movie :thumbsup:
> *



check out heartbreaker also if you havent :thumbsup: the movie sucks but the rides in it are killer 


here are a couple flicks i took today of the obsession central fl guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma

those obsession guys dont kid around..some awesome ass cars for sure.


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah the paintwork on that regal had my jaw on the floor 

cant wait for tampa lrm show next week :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

Ugh...Outta beer.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 4 2010, 06:09 PM~17094421
> *Ugh...Outta beer.
> *




HAVE ONE ON ME HOMIE ...........


----------



## darkside customs

Just making sure all the homiez in Southern Cali and in Baja are cool. 
Sittin here drinking and a fuckin quake or tremors from a 6.9 quake in Mexicali starts shaking my house.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 4 2010, 07:18 PM~17094465
> *Just making sure all the homiez in Southern Cali and in Baja are cool.
> Sittin here drinking and a fuckin quake or tremors from a 6.9 quake in Mexicali starts shaking my house.
> *


DAMN James...............you guys ok out there???? :0


----------



## darkside customs

Im still walkin around my house to make sure there arent any cracks in the walls and shit. Dude, that fuckin scared my drunk ass. Im cool though.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thats coo you ok...hope everyone else is coo.....im glad i live OHIO sometimes


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 4 2010, 03:25 PM~17094507
> *thats coo you ok...hope everyone else is coo.....im glad i live OHIO sometimes
> *


Same here. I hope everyone else is ok too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shake, rattle & roll. im good on a mountain here!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 4 2010, 04:25 PM~17094507
> *thats coo you ok...hope everyone else is coo.....im glad i live OHIO sometimes
> *


we had one not too long ago over here. Nothing like cali tho. Lol. Its gonna Break off and float away.


----------



## darkside customs

The fucked up thing was I had just watched 2012 for the first time last nite. LMAO


----------



## INTHABLOOD

GLOW RIDER


----------



## darkside customs

SAN DIEGO - A Major 7.2 earthquake centered near Mexicali rocked all of Southern California Sunday afternoon, setting high rise buildings rocking back and forth from San Diego to Los Angeles.

Preliminary USGS information estimated the earthquake at magnitude 6.9. Further analysis now places the magnitude at 7.2 The epicenter was 19 miles southeast of Mexicali, at an area that has been experiencing a swarm of magnitude 3.0 quakes all week. Six smaller earthquakes have been felt since the initial quake.

San Diego 6 reporter Antonio Castelan has learned the Sheraton Harbor Island hotel is closed due to earthquake damage.

Nearby, Lindbergh Field's terminal 2 was briefly evacuated when there were reports of roof damage and ceiling tiles fell. The terminal has reopened and the airport is operating as normal.

People report to San Diego 6 News from throughout the region that items fell off shelves. There are some reports of cracked buildings in North Park. There are also reports of broken windows in Santee and El Cajon.

San Diego firefighters were sent to check reported damage at an old building at 4133 Kansas St., and police reported several water main breaks across the city. 

The quake struck during a children's play at the Lemon Grove Lutheran Church, sending parishioners scurrying for the door, according to an attendee.

Excited San Diegans swarmed Facebook to share their experiences about the quake. Reports of strong shaking that lasted nearly a minute came from areas as diverse as downtown San Diego, Scripps Ranch and Pauma Valley.

Some calls via cell phones did not connect, though the reason was unclear. 

A swarm of small temblors struck the epicenter area late Saturday and early today.


Damaged store near the epicenter in Mexicali.

Phone calls to El Centro, about 40 miles northwest of the epicenter, were met with busy circuits. A police dispatcher in Yuma, Ariz. said the quake was very strong there, but no damage was reported. 

There are reports the earthquake was felt as far away as Phoenix and Las Vegas.

The earthquake hit at 3:41 p.m. The U.S. Geological Survey puts the epicenter of the quake at 16 miles south-southwest of Guadalupe Victoria, Baja California, Mexico. That is 108 miles east-southeast of Tijuana.

People throughout the region report to San Diego 6 that they felt the earthquake. See some of their comments below.

Check back for more details soon.


----------



## FrameDragger

we're all good up here bro. quake only felt like a small roller, glad ya safe James


----------



## darkside customs

Small roller huh?!? Shit, The worst sound was the walls making that crunching noise. Fuck man, that was some wicked shit right there. At least Im de virginized now. First experience. lol


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 4 2010, 06:05 PM~17095161
> *SAN DIEGO - A Major 7.2 earthquake centered near Mexicali rocked all of Southern California Sunday afternoon, setting high rise buildings rocking back and forth from San Diego to Los Angeles.
> 
> Preliminary USGS information estimated the earthquake at magnitude 6.9.  Further analysis now places the magnitude at 7.2  The epicenter was 19 miles southeast of Mexicali, at an area that has been experiencing a swarm of magnitude 3.0 quakes all week.  Six smaller earthquakes have been felt since the initial quake.
> 
> San Diego 6 reporter Antonio Castelan has learned the Sheraton Harbor Island hotel is closed due to earthquake damage.
> 
> Nearby, Lindbergh Field's terminal 2 was briefly evacuated when there were reports of roof damage and ceiling tiles fell.  The terminal has reopened and the airport is operating as normal.
> 
> People report to San Diego 6 News from throughout the region that items fell off shelves.  There are some reports of cracked buildings in North Park.  There are also reports of broken windows in Santee and El Cajon.
> 
> San Diego firefighters were sent to check reported damage at an old building at 4133 Kansas St., and police reported several water main breaks across the city.
> 
> The quake struck during a children's play at the Lemon Grove Lutheran Church, sending parishioners scurrying for the door, according to an attendee.
> 
> Excited San Diegans swarmed Facebook to share their experiences about the quake. Reports of strong shaking that lasted nearly a minute came from areas as diverse as downtown San Diego, Scripps Ranch and Pauma Valley.
> 
> Some calls via cell phones did not connect, though the reason was unclear.
> 
> A swarm of small temblors struck the epicenter area late Saturday and early today.
> Damaged store near the epicenter in Mexicali.
> 
> Phone calls to El Centro, about 40 miles northwest of the epicenter, were met with busy circuits. A police dispatcher in Yuma, Ariz. said the quake was very strong there, but no damage was reported.
> 
> There are reports the earthquake was felt as far away as Phoenix and Las Vegas.
> 
> The earthquake hit at 3:41 p.m.  The U.S. Geological Survey puts the epicenter of the quake at  16 miles south-southwest of Guadalupe Victoria, Baja California, Mexico.  That is 108 miles east-southeast of Tijuana.
> 
> People throughout the region report to San Diego 6 that they felt the earthquake.  See some of their comments below.
> 
> Check back for more details soon.
> *


Orale, check out James reporting the news. Good to hear you're ok. I talked with my relatives in El Cajon and down South of the boarder to check on them. Still haven't heard back from a few from near the epicenter of the earthquake. 
But I know I'll hear something soon.
Happy Easter to everyone staying safe and hanging out with loved ones...


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 4 2010, 07:08 PM~17095616
> *Small roller huh?!? Shit, The worst sound was the walls making that crunching noise. Fuck man, that was some wicked shit right there. At least Im de virginized now. First experience. lol
> *


yea its cuz im like 2-2 1/2 hours from ya, dam not bad for your first one a 6.9 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Good to hear you out there are okay.


----------



## calaveras73

Shit we felt that over here in the west valley, crazy shit!!


----------



## darkside customs

Yea. They bumped it up to a 7.2. 
Fuck the liquor. I need some weed now.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 4 2010, 07:44 PM~17096000
> *Yea. They bumped it up to a 7.2.
> Fuck the liquor. I need some weed now.
> *


:run:


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 4 2010, 07:26 PM~17096538
> *:run:
> *


 :420:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:angry: must be nice, i gotta clean up for probation, i have a week of freedom left....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2010, 12:02 AM~17096932
> *:angry:  must be nice, i gotta clean up for probation, i have a week of freedom left....
> *


What did I tell you bout fuckin wit them married women?????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 4 2010, 08:02 PM~17096932
> *:angry:  must be nice, i gotta clean up for probation, i have a week of freedom left....
> *


Oh that fuckin sucks. Cmon man, theres ways around all that though.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 4 2010, 07:08 PM~17095616
> *Small roller huh?!? Shit, The worst sound was the walls making that crunching noise. Fuck man, that was some wicked shit right there. At least Im de virginized now. First experience. lol*


lol, same here man. it was fawken scary, but sick, but then again scary. lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Apr 4 2010, 09:04 PM~17096957-->
> 
> 
> 
> What did I tell you bout fuckin wit them married women??????????????????????  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Apr 4 2010, 09:07 PM~17096988
> *Oh that fuckin sucks. Cmon man, theres ways around all that though.
> *


yeah , but it aint worth it , i cant gamble with freedom, im fuckin claustrophobic :roflmao: 24 month backup if i fuck it up.... :nono: not for me at all...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap i know that feeling, i was sweating bullets like a mofo last november..i KNEW i wouldnt pass a test IF it was given to me...luckily my charge wasnt based around drugs, so no tests. Ill roll one for ya though  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

damn i bet that qauke was fun my lil sis called me she lives in daygo on the 22cd floor she was trippin hard :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 5 2010, 04:36 PM~17102089
> *damn i bet that qauke was fun my lil sis called me she lives in daygo on the 22cd floor she was trippin hard  :wow:
> *





:wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife

Damn .....wishing all the lil homies the best out west


----------



## KY502




----------



## LowandBeyond

damn hail. :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2010, 06:07 PM~17104274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn hail.    :0
> *


any damage?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 5 2010, 05:09 PM~17104293
> *any damage?
> *


naw. Probally not. I aint got anything worth worring about damage anymore. Lol. 

I was driven home tho. That shit was hitting the windshield somethang fierce.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2010, 06:12 PM~17104335
> *naw.  Probally not.  I aint got anything worth worring about damage anymore.  Lol.
> 
> I was driven home tho.  That shit was hitting the windshield somethang fierce.
> *


damn ... we had bad hail here bout year and a half ago ...i woke up in middle of night 

got few dings on my car


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its hailed twice here in two seperate months, nothing major, half the size of a marble...pisses me off, it happens everytime i have my new car out from under the carport.


----------



## danny chawps

i just saw this 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/clt/1675511050.html


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 6 2010, 08:26 AM~17111038
> *i just saw this
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/clt/1675511050.html
> 
> 
> *


the seller said he'll settle for $10 and a blowjob so that means DannyChawps is gonna cum up on it :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 09:40 AM~17111180
> *the seller said he'll settle for $10 and a blowjob so that mean DannyChawps is gonna cum up on it :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 07:40 AM~17111180
> *the seller said he'll settle for $10 and a blowjob so that means DannyChawps is gonna cum up on it :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: nice cndyblu acrylic ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:yes:


----------



## regalistic

anyone attending the CINCY CHALLENGE on Sat April 17

info...http://cincinnatiautoreplicas.org/id18.html


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 6 2010, 01:48 PM~17113820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:

would any of you buy it?


----------



## kymdlr

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 6 2010, 07:56 PM~17115490
> *:biggrin:
> 
> would any of you buy it?
> *


I would If I were a GTO fan! looks good though man..


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 6 2010, 12:48 PM~17113820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can do box art for models and DVD covers, even movie posters. It's got that sort of horror look


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how do i get involved?


----------



## Bogyoke

I don't know how to do that but you gots the skillz


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow: Pathfound! :wow:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 11:28 PM~17118562
> *:wow: Pathfound!  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh snap thats gonna look awesome bro!  

those rims are dope as hell


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2010, 09:28 PM~17118562
> *:wow: Pathfound!  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hate u lol jk, looks sik bro I NEED to get some of those rims :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 6 2010, 11:38 PM~17118694
> *I NEED to get some of those rims  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 6 2010, 06:45 PM~17116435
> *how do i get involved?
> *


just keep painting and get your name out there...

but make sure all the paintings your original idea and not copied of the net :happysad:


----------



## Siim123




----------



## base905




----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 7 2010, 06:12 AM~17120798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you get the vid to show like this


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 7 2010, 07:11 PM~17122639
> *how do you get the vid to show like this
> *


Lets take this link for example:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go75v4ghgg4...player_embedded

You take off these parts, and leave the part in the bold.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= *go75v4ghgg4* &feature=player_embedded

and put it in the youtube tags 


Code:


 [MEDIA=youtube]go75v4ghgg4[/MEDIA]


----------



## 408models

OLD SCHOOL VID LOCO64 VS LAS VEGAS :biggrin: 

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/vide...rsy/index.html


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 7 2010, 11:23 AM~17122735
> *Lets take this link for example:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go75v4ghgg4...player_embedded
> 
> You take off these parts, and leave the part in the bold.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=        go75v4ghgg4      &feature=player_embedded
> 
> and put it in the youtube tags
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]go75v4ghgg4[/MEDIA]
> 
> *


  thanx


----------



## BODINE

i like how this kit looks for some reason 

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10112526a/20/1


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 7 2010, 03:48 PM~17125602
> *i like how this kit looks for some reason
> 
> http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10112526a/20/1
> *


:yes: fo sho, i could see an old school ride coming from that plastic....


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 7 2010, 08:39 PM~17128902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not impressed lol theres maseratti limos around here


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 7 2010, 10:39 PM~17128902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool idea but bad photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 7 2010, 08:39 PM~17128902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nosad: shity photoshop attempt....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol, i dont have photoshop. i got bored on paint :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.supercars.net/cars/4630.html


----------



## [email protected]

i have been talking with herb deek for a couple days now via email, and he was telling me that he has a decision to make here soon, with his dayton wire wheel line up, he said that they dont sell very well, maybe one set a month, and he is thinking about not getting any more made after this bunch is sold.



so if you guys like deeks, you better buy up, or there gonna be gone, just like the gold ones


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 8 2010, 10:12 AM~17133311
> *i have been talking with herb deek for a couple days now via email, and he was telling me that he has a decision to make here soon, with his dayton wire wheel line up, he said that they dont sell very well, maybe one set a month, and he is thinking about not getting any more made after this bunch is sold.
> so if you guys like deeks, you better buy up, or there gonna be gone, just like the gold ones
> *


 Well at 18.00 that's hard to buy. I paid 12.00 a couple a years ago. Ask him if he'll bring down the price. If he does I can buy two a week.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17134520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 8 2010, 01:34 PM~17134520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody know what kind of cars/years are these?



> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Aug 10 2007, 04:07 PM~8524282-->
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Zed!_@Aug 30 2009, 02:27 PM~14927924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah the first looks like a 32 ford, second like a buick or plymouth


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

which do you all find better? im really leanin on the tavares
the tavares or hall & oates???????


----------



## grimreaper69

WOW, what a tiring fuckin day. Spent all day workin on my truck, in the rain. Replaced ANOTHER brake line, both front sway bar links, both front wheel bearings, and ball joints.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 8 2010, 11:12 AM~17133311
> *i have been talking with herb deek for a couple days now via email, and he was telling me that he has a decision to make here soon, with his dayton wire wheel line up, he said that they dont sell very well, maybe one set a month, and he is thinking about not getting any more made after this bunch is sold.
> so if you guys like deeks, you better buy up, or there gonna be gone, just like the gold ones
> *



Where do you buy'em ?


----------



## 408models

EBAY


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 7 2010, 02:48 PM~17125602
> *i like how this kit looks for some reason
> 
> http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10112526a/20/1
> *



:0 old skool jdm


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 8 2010, 10:12 AM~17133311
> *i have been talking with herb deek for a couple days now via email, and he was telling me that he has a decision to make here soon, with his dayton wire wheel line up, he said that they dont sell very well, maybe one set a month, and he is thinking about not getting any more made after this bunch is sold.
> so if you guys like deeks, you better buy up, or there gonna be gone, just like the gold ones
> *


Hey was saying the same thing two years ago.. However he didnt seem to interested in selling the tooling artwork or everything he had left.. I tried to buy a bunch off him but he didnt seem interested..


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 8 2010, 06:25 PM~17136384
> *which do you all find better? im really leanin on the tavares
> the tavares or hall & oates???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow very hard to decide !! :uh: !love em both ,but im going with hall and oates. version :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin:


----------



## dutchone

MY OLd School Joint
STAR OF THE STORY HEATWAVE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2010, 07:50 PM~17137156
> *Hey was saying the same thing two years ago.. However he didnt seem to interested in selling the tooling artwork or everything he had left.. I tried to buy a bunch off him but he didnt seem interested..
> *





hey im just the middle man here, ive been talking with him for over a week now about his wires, i was gonna grab 20 some sets of the gold off him, but there was enough takers, so that fell threw..................... so i dont know, if hes for real about stopping the daytons, ill be pissed :angry:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 8 2010, 06:33 PM~17138063
> *hey im just the middle man here, ive been talking with him for over a week now about his wires, i was gonna grab 20 some sets of the gold off him, but there was enough takers, so that fell threw..................... so i dont know, if hes for real about stopping the daytons, ill be pissed :angry:
> *


Wasn't? :happysad: I was ready J. Dam...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 8 2010, 04:01 PM~17136690
> *WOW, what a tiring fuckin day. Spent all day workin on my truck, in the rain. Replaced ANOTHER brake line, both front sway bar links, both front wheel bearings, and ball joints.
> *


worked on my 1:1 monday...tuesday, its firings but..not running. very big pain in the ass!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 8 2010, 09:22 PM~17139235
> *worked on my 1:1 monday...tuesday, its firings but..not running.  very big pain in the ass!
> *


what do you expect.. its a ford..lmao..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2010, 11:35 PM~17139429
> *what do you expect.. its a ford..lmao..
> *


Umm......... X2. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ehh..kiss my ass guys! :0 

j/k even if i had a hack sawed lowered esssssss sten, id have the same problem. :biggrin: 

and believe me, you fucking s-10 guys know what im talkin bout..lol. i beams baby..!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Mine is gonna get pro notched. :biggrin: But for now it'll just get 2 inch springs and spindles, and 4 inch blocks. I shoulda did all that when I did the bearings and ball joints.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a pic of what its goin on? i can flash mine..but thats me tryin to be mini. :0 lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 8 2010, 11:47 PM~17139599
> *Mine is gonna get pro notched.  :biggrin: But for now it'll just get 2 inch springs and spindles, and 4 inch blocks. I shoulda did all that when I did the bearings and ball joints.
> *






4'' 4'' front and back, with 225 50r 15 on stock wheels, looks good  def. hold you over till you bag it :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 9 2010, 08:31 AM~17142660
> *4'' 4'' front and back, with 225 50r 15 on stock wheels, looks good   def. hold you over till you bag it :cheesy:
> *


Not runnin stocks, I'm gettin a set of 18 inch KMC Relics.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice! whats the price on a set of those?


----------



## grimreaper69

For me, like $150. Only because they're used, but in REALLY good shape. It's the tires that are gonna kill me.


----------



## KY502

BUMz3xZiqu0&fmt=22


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 9 2010, 01:44 PM~17145676
> *For me, like $150. Only because they're used, but in REALLY good shape. It's the tires that are gonna kill me.
> *


yeah, probably. i can get a really good barely used tires for $32 a piece..any size. Thats what i have on both my ranger & my f-150..after payin $100 for a used one in Atlanta and then driving 2 hours north to see better lookin tires for $32..i about fell out!

Its all in where ya get em i suppose.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Too small?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 02:56 PM~17152659
> *Too small?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ehh they dont look bad, 22's on some skinnys would be perfect


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:yes: go up about 3 sizes. what are those..like 18's? they dont look bad, but a bit more of a deep dish/bigger rim would set that damn car off tho.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 10 2010, 02:59 PM~17152674
> *:yes: go up about 3 sizes.  what are those..like 18's?  they dont look bad, but a bit more of a deep dish/bigger rim would set that damn car off tho.
> *





i said the same shit, but he said there 20's :uh: but i think 22's wouldnt look that bad on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: Nikka an i told you he aint buyin any 22s, those were free lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cant beat free..but ya cant pick up chicks if ya aint rollin sumthin bigger than 20"s

:uh: i have 20"s & already want 22"s....see my dilemma.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 10 2010, 03:12 PM~17152719
> *cant beat free..but ya cant pick up chicks if ya aint rollin sumthin bigger than 20"s
> 
> :uh:  i have 20"s & already want 22"s....see my dilemma.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: so lonely ............... thats bad when you gotta rely on your wheels to get you bishes lol



im just fuckin with you foo, but i feel you on the the whole bigger then a 20 tho


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, actually my truck did the talkin for me...not the wheels! lol!!

but yanno, wheels are like a damn trend, 17s were big 10-12 years ago..now its 30+....wtf! And ill admit, after seein a bagged 09 chevy crew cab on 30"s, i wanted to puke. There are limits, and he passed it by a few fuckin miles!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 10 2010, 03:21 PM~17152761
> *yeah, actually my truck did the talkin for me...not the wheels!  lol!!
> 
> but yanno, wheels are like a damn trend, 17s were big 10-12 years ago..now its 30+....wtf!  And ill admit, after seein a bagged 09 chevy crew cab on 30"s, i wanted to puke.  There are limits, and he passed it by  a few fuckin miles!
> *






lol yea .......... 30's are too big period! my limit would be 26s or 28s on a full size truck and thats it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol, him, my brother and i know that he should have 22s, and so should my bro but he got his for 700, an they look good on his car too.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

yup, thats classy.

some dumb shit i saw today that i encountered in the wild world of Atlanta...this dude needed to be pulled out the car, and run da fuck over. 30"ers of a new style grand prix. thats not the bad part, car was painted bright as hell yellow, with the trim pieces done is sick and ugly ass slime green...the wheels, yes were 2 toned in the same colors. i wanted to puke, but not in my new car! 

How the hell could ya get out of a car like that & be proud of yourself? What a complete fucktard!

not a mile down the street, another GP completely blacked out with 22"s...now thats fuckin slick!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how bout this... one owner since '68, still running, 4spd?




















































































and not for sale.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 10 2010, 03:52 PM~17152884
> *yup, thats classy.
> 
> some dumb shit i saw today that i encountered in the wild world of Atlanta...this dude needed to be pulled out the car, and run da fuck over.  30"ers of a new style grand prix.  thats not the bad part, car was painted bright as hell yellow, with the trim pieces done is sick and ugly ass slime green...the wheels, yes were 2 toned in the same colors.  i wanted to puke, but not in my new car!
> 
> How the hell could ya get out of a car like that & be proud of yourself?  What a complete fucktard!
> 
> not a mile down the street, another GP completely blacked out with 22"s...now thats fuckin slick!
> *





sometimes bigger isnt always better ya know


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 12:58 PM~17152914
> *how bout this... one owner since '68, still running, 4spd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not for sale.
> *


quiz me on these..its a 68-69 LeMans, most likely with a 350 quadrajet auto. i had a 71.
Besides if it was GTO, it would have a Pontiac symbol where the lettering is on the rear quater panel, and as far as i know..none had the vinyl trim option on top, unless it was a factory special option. Also, would have dual cowls & the tach on the hood.

Otherwise not a bad lookin ole car.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah, a 68 lemans (front turn signals), and yeah a 350, an yup the pontiac on the quarters plus a GTO script on the front fenders. and yeah about the hood.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its still prolly the best ill find for an oldie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i looked at one just like that out of high school, but it was a 1 owner 69 GTO in grabber orange...$18,000. yeah, thats more than my new car i have now...

think ill drive one of my dad's old cars..for free...


----------



## BODINE




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha, id say so. good news though, found an 86 regal that runs, for 500 :cheesy: offerd him 350 an hes gonna give me a call later (his dads ride).. its got a 307 but its got a cracked head i think, it only runs for about 10 miles then overheats... needs fillers for the front and rear and a new header panel, but its a GREAT trade car :cheesy: im gonna go for it :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

tried to eat a 1.5lb burger today 































was stuffed ...couldnt finish


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

COBRA!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2010, 10:11 PM~17154902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






this mawfawker looks mean :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> THATS BADASS......I ALWAYS LIKED TORTOISE'S.....I HAVE A RUSSIAN TORTOISE :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

Can anyone do a phone number / gps search and find out who a cell phone is registered to? Its a bit of a family emergency and we need to find it out. Anyone that can help is mucb apretiated. I haven't been on here in 2 months, but know one of my brothers can help me out.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

come on down to the country..i got about three basketball sized snappin turtles you can wrestle with. Those bitches are MEAN!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 10 2010, 10:55 PM~17155755
> *Can anyone do a phone number / gps search and find out who a cell phone is registered to? Its a bit of a family emergency and we need to find it out. Anyone that can help is mucb apretiated. I haven't been on here in 2 months, but know one of my brothers can help me out.
> *


whats the #?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 10 2010, 11:57 PM~17155767
> *come on down to the country..i got about three basketball sized snappin turtles you can wrestle with.  Those bitches are MEAN!
> *


I HAD A SNAPPER AND THAT BITCH WAS MEANER THEN A BITCH!! I WAS AFRAID TO PUT FEEDERS IN WITH HIM....AFRAID HE GET MY FINGER...LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no shit. Id rather play with my tarantula..more huggable IMO :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 05:32 PM~17153652
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2010, 06:59 PM~17154819
> *tried to eat a 1.5lb burger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was stuffed ...couldnt finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 03:32 PM~17153652
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: u aint ready for some like that youngstaaah :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 08:44 PM~17155158
> *this mawfawker looks mean  :wow:
> *


rattlesnake on top puff adder bottom one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## BODINE

Can someone PM me a big M.C.B.A. Logo


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 11 2010, 06:31 AM~17158388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you gotta be ballin when ya got a big *18"* on your sparkly ranger...that things need to be put in the dirt..w/o the flakes!


----------



## mcloven

http://cgi.ebay.com/L28-VINTAGE-BUILT-1973...=item5ad8a4fe7d


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 11 2010, 11:55 AM~17158866
> *you gotta be ballin when ya got a big *18"* on your sparkly ranger...that things need to be put in the dirt..w/o the flakes!
> *





homie was proud as hell of them 18's lol, he even put that shit fender lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

Any one got a psp or i pod and need some good model desk jams? I dont need this crap anymore. I had a portable dvd player i used in the model room with these as a cd player. Spring cleaning and shits gottsta go. 









work perfectly. They get loud for being so small.


----------



## grimreaper69

Helped a buddy of mine and his wife move this weekend. Got this as payment.


----------



## grimreaper69

I think I found another set of rims for my truck. Do these look familiar to anyone?????

http://jxn.craigslist.org/pts/1686776303.html


----------



## SlammdSonoma

niiice. the only thing good on that is the DVD setup..lol..unless you actually plan on playin non-HD games. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

Eh, it gives me somethin to do away from the computer. LOL


----------



## INTHABLOOD

Well I'm blown away the ole lady bought new phones.and here I am on the damn internet my first cell phone was a 20lb black bag with a corded phone ....technology has come a long way


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 11 2010, 09:10 PM~17162727
> *I think I found another set of rims for my truck. Do these look familiar to anyone?????
> 
> http://jxn.craigslist.org/pts/1686776303.html
> *


Black hilux


----------



## grimreaper69

yup, best part is, I can see what they'd look like before I actually bought em. Just mock em up on a kit. LOL


----------



## base905




----------



## [email protected]

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MLqpw_uKyds&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MLqpw_uKyds&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>




seen this the other night lol


one punch, with a glass jaw an shit :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2010, 12:43 PM~17167828
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MLqpw_uKyds&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MLqpw_uKyds&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> seen this the other night lol
> one punch, with a glass jaw an shit  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ONE HITTER QUITER!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 12 2010, 04:40 PM~17170020
> *LOL  ONE HITTER QUITER!!!!!!!!LOL
> *







dude matt cooke is a bruiser too, thats pretty much all he does is pick fights, and he picked the wrong one this time, because that young buck knocked his ass da fuck out.................................. ONE PUNCH! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i cant say im a hockey fan, but..i think HE GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT.

gotta love the ATL.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 12 2010, 11:30 PM~17174185
> *i cant say im a hockey fan, but..i think HE GOT KNOCKED THE  FUCK OUT.
> 
> gotta love the ATL.. :biggrin:
> *





yea its a good thing your not a hockey fan lol, because the thrashers are garbage lol

but yea he did get knocked da fuck out tho lol


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty

cutty and 59 elko die cast collection i have :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 13 2010, 12:36 AM~17175916
> *cutty and 59 elko die cast collection i have  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see a for sale sign 

how much ? :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...D73GSdFiNFu0S38


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## tunzafun

this shit is beastly. LOVE these trucks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vujGOh7BKL4...eos=pFxecbNyhf4


----------



## Esoteric

progress


----------



## 06150xlt

YEA BUDDY ROLLIN LIKE A BIG SHOT


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 14 2010, 05:13 PM~17194013
> *YEA BUDDY ROLLIN LIKE A BIG SHOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 14 2010, 08:13 PM~17194013
> *YEA BUDDY ROLLIN LIKE A BIG SHOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chevy tuned up like a Nascar pitstop. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bluefin-Toyota-Long-Be...=item483a2aa64f

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bluefin-Toyota-4WD-Dou...=item483a2aa633


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2010, 12:30 AM~17198253
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Bluefin-Toyota-Long-Be...=item483a2aa64f
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bluefin-Toyota-4WD-Dou...=item483a2aa633
> *


Here we go again!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 15 2010, 07:58 AM~17199434
> *Here we go again!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2010, 01:30 AM~17198253
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Bluefin-Toyota-Long-Be...=item483a2aa64f
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bluefin-Toyota-4WD-Dou...=item483a2aa633
> *






got my eye on both them shitz :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 02:07 PM~17201707
> *got my eye on both them shitz :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to make sure I outbid ya then, huh? LMAO


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2010, 03:19 PM~17202312
> *I'll have to make sure I outbid ya then, huh? LMAO
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

I made a stupid move!...I cleared a car...then today I decided to wet sand it...Only to realize I used the wrong clear...it was acrylic... so now the car has a milky white color in some spots. IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO TO FIX THIS? Without going for a swim in the pond?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 15 2010, 07:31 PM~17205343
> *I made a stupid move!...I cleared a car...then today I decided to wet sand it...Only to realize I used the wrong clear...it was acrylic... so now the car has a milky white color in some spots. IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO TO FIX THIS? Without going for a swim in the pond?
> *



I think it has to hit the purple pond. :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 15 2010, 08:31 PM~17205343
> *I made a stupid move!...I cleared a car...then today I decided to wet sand it...Only to realize I used the wrong clear...it was acrylic... so now the car has a milky white color in some spots. IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO TO FIX THIS? Without going for a swim in the pond?
> *





what grit sandpaper did you use? and how long did you let it sit before you wetsanded it? and try and hit it with some more clear before you dip it  see if it takes the haze away


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 09:36 PM~17206644
> *what grit sandpaper did you use? and how long did you let it sit before you wetsanded it? and try and hit it with some more clear before you dip it   see if it takes the haze away
> *



2000 grit ... all night ... ok :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

http://shreveport.craigslist.org/cto/1694070770.html


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Can someone post up pics of where the mount the trunk hinges on a regal or any other g-body?I'm having problems figuring out the best spot.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

DO THEY MAKE A 72 CHEVELLE KIT?? :dunno:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 16 2010, 03:19 PM~17213597
> *DO THEY MAKE A 72 CHEVELLE KIT?? :dunno:
> *


yes 

[url=http://www.amazon.com/AMT-1972-Chevelle-Mo...t/dp/B0000DEW9S]http://www.amazon.com/AMT-1972-Chevelle-Mo...t/dp/B0000DEW9S[/url]


http://cgi.ebay.com/72-CHEVELLE-SS-CHEVY-C...=item3a59d7c995


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 16 2010, 04:29 PM~17213659
> *yes
> 
> [url=http://www.amazon.com/AMT-1972-Chevelle-Mo...t/dp/B0000DEW9S]http://www.amazon.com/AMT-1972-Chevelle-Mo...t/dp/B0000DEW9S[/url]
> http://cgi.ebay.com/72-CHEVELLE-SS-CHEVY-C...=item3a59d7c995
> *


THANKS COREY!!! BUT ALL SOLD OUT


----------



## EVIL C

check the ebay one it 23 shipped


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 16 2010, 04:19 PM~17213597
> *DO THEY MAKE A 72 CHEVELLE KIT?? :dunno:
> *



http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele.../AMT_31548.html


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 16 2010, 03:38 PM~17213725
> *http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele.../AMT_31548.html
> *



:0 :0 forgot about this place


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS GUYS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

does anyone know why there r 2 diff rearends in the 72 cutty vert kit for


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Apr 15 2010, 05:59 PM~17205628-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has to hit the purple pond.  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing
> <[email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 07:36 PM~17206644
> *what grit sandpaper did you use? and how long did you let it sit before you wetsanded it? and try and hit it with some more clear before you dip it   see if it takes the haze away
> *


I can tell you from experience that it wont take the haze away. That acrylic clear is going to react and get into the base coat or primer coat in nooks and crannies. Ive done that with an old build using duplicolor acrylic clear by mistake as well. You are better off stripping the paint and starting over man.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 16 2010, 11:10 PM~17217365
> *I was thinking the same thing
> 
> I can tell you from experience that it wont take the haze away. That acrylic clear is going to react and get into the base coat or primer coat in nooks and crannies. Ive done that with an old build using duplicolor acrylic clear by mistake as well. You are better off stripping the paint and starting over man.
> *



Its swimming right now


----------



## undead white boy

im at a cross roads on how to do my 1:1 63 chevy pick up long bed and am seaking a second opinion.

Heres the deal i have a 63 chevy C-20 pick up longbed big window its been my project for about 3 years now.I was recently looking something up and found out that back in the day when these trucks were being made the government took 400 of these trucks and converted them from a two door to a four door.These converted trucks were use for the railroads and other things like so. I have seen one of these trucks up close and it simply is awsome to see these.Where im stuck is if i should convert my two door into a four door.I know i'll need to lengthen the fram and get another cab to cut up and weld onto mine which means alot of fab work will be ahead of me to do so.But enough of me rambeling on what is your guys opinions.Should i or shouldn't i ?

Here is what the four door conversion looks like


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 16 2010, 09:58 PM~17217785
> *im at a cross roads on how to do my 1:1 63 chevy pick up long bed and am seaking a second opinion.
> 
> Heres the deal i have a 63 chevy C-20 pick up longbed big window its been my project for about 3 years now.I was recently looking something up and found out that back in the day when these trucks were being made the government took 400 of these trucks and converted them from a two door to a four door.These converted trucks were use for the railroads and other things like so. I have seen one of these trucks up close and it simply is awsome to see these.Where im stuck is if i should convert my two door into a four door.I know i'll need to lengthen the fram and get another cab to cut up and weld onto mine which means alot of fab work will be ahead of me to do so.But enough of me rambeling on what is your guys opinions.Should i or shouldn't i ?
> 
> Here is what the four door conversion looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think you should learn how to do a clean job of extending a plastic kit before you EVER think of cutting up a real truck.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i thought this dude was dead when he got hit lastnight :wow: 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CgMG9iLx4Qc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CgMG9iLx4Qc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BODINE

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1689088058.html


----------



## BODINE

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1669516649.html


----------



## BODINE

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1671040193.html


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 16 2010, 09:58 PM~17217785
> *im at a cross roads on how to do my 1:1 63 chevy pick up long bed and am seaking a second opinion.
> 
> Heres the deal i have a 63 chevy C-20 pick up longbed big window its been my project for about 3 years now.I was recently looking something up and found out that back in the day when these trucks were being made the government took 400 of these trucks and converted them from a two door to a four door.These converted trucks were use for the railroads and other things like so. I have seen one of these trucks up close and it simply is awsome to see these.Where im stuck is if i should convert my two door into a four door.I know i'll need to lengthen the fram and get another cab to cut up and weld onto mine which means alot of fab work will be ahead of me to do so.But enough of me rambeling on what is your guys opinions.Should i or shouldn't i ?
> 
> Here is what the four door conversion looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I don't envy you bro, thats ALOT of work! :0 I agree with MKD, I'd do a smaller scale of it first just to feel it out.  thats just me... :happysad:


----------



## EVIL C

http://cgi.ebay.com/74-Chevy-Caprice-Impal...=item3a59d6b021

:0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

normally id be all on that shit :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:ugh: :loco: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-2-Do...=item53dc76aa4a


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 19 2010, 06:39 PM~17239882
> *:ugh:  :loco:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-2-Do...=item53dc76aa4a
> *


wow thats rediculous! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 19 2010, 07:39 PM~17239882
> *:ugh:  :loco:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-2-Do...=item53dc76aa4a
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ill wait for the kit to come out, and for that price ill but 10 cases :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Quick ? before I actually bid. Are Legacy speakers any good?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 19 2010, 07:58 PM~17240074
> *Quick ? before I actually bid. Are Legacy speakers any good?
> *





ehh................ there like cheap pro teck type a shitz! remember, you get what you pay for in that kinda shit ya know, if you want it to sound good, drop the cash you can afford for better shit  



just my .02 tho


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 19 2010, 08:07 PM~17240148
> *ehh................ there like cheap pro teck type a shitz! remember, you get what you pay for in that kinda shit ya know, if you want it to sound good, drop the cash you can afford for better shit
> just my .02 tho
> *


I'll end up getting better in the future, but are they better than a cheap factory replacement?


----------



## Esoteric

VVU-oXEwfIs&


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 19 2010, 09:08 PM~17241594
> *VVU-oXEwfIs&
> *



It looks like the rear axle is broke! Thats crazy


----------



## BODINE

gonna have to get new tires after a long ride lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 19 2010, 08:29 PM~17240392
> *I'll end up getting better in the future, but are they better than a cheap factory replacement?
> *





ehh............. its just me, but i wouldnt buy that garbage, you will def. hear it in the speaker, that you bought some cheap shit  

try and find some old good shit, like cerwin vega's, some atomics, precision power, pheonix gold subs,even old kickers are still the scheeeit! image dynamics are fuckin serious.......... sound stream (but only the SPL line of subs) shit even old MTX blue thunders or old JBLs are still serious, every one of them subs you can find cheap, if its not ebay, you can def. find some on craigs list  

and i have 4 older kicker comp 12's sittin right here  2 pioneere 10's, and 2 nakamechi 10's as well, just throwin that out there :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 09:01 AM~17245622
> *ehh............. its just me, but i wouldnt buy that garbage, you will def. hear it in the speaker, that you bought some cheap shit
> 
> try and find some old good shit, like cerwin vega's, some atomics, precision power, pheonix gold subs,even old kickers are still the scheeeit! image dynamics are fuckin serious.......... sound stream (but only the SPL line of subs) shit even old MTX blue thunders or old JBLs are still serious, every one of them subs you can find cheap, if its not ebay, you can def. find some on craigs list
> 
> and i have 4 older kicker comp 12's sittin right here   2 pioneere 10's, and 2 nakamechi 10's as well, just throwin that out there :biggrin:
> *


They're just 4x10's, replacing my blown factories. I found some Pyle's on Walmarts website a few months ago, but the don't have em anymore. Since they're not a common size I can't find them anywhere around here (even craigslist, I tried) the only place I can find em is Ebay. As far as subs, I'll be using 6.5's in the doors, and the only ones I've found are Pyle. Until I get my Intrepid back on the road I can't put anything in the back seat of the truck cuz my daughters car seat is back there.


----------



## grimreaper69

I totally understand you get what you pay for, but a GOOD set isn't in the cards right now. Here's what I'm lookin at.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hell, I'm runnin Dual 6x9's and 6.5's in my Intrepid and they sound good. Got both sets at Walmart for like $75.00.


----------



## just_a-doodz

If I were you Id go to Crutchfield and see what the offer.BUT....dont buy from them.I use their catolog as a good standard on what to buy.The have a goos source for finding what will/wont fit and all that.Spend a little more money and you will be glad you did.legacy is bargain basement stuff.


----------



## phatras

if you can get them for 5 bucks shipped go for it.. really what is there to lose.. If they dont work ebay will give you your money back. there deff better then the older stock crap. The newer stock crap prob not..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz+Apr 20 2010, 09:29 AM~17245721-->
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you Id go to Crutchfield and see what the offer.BUT....dont buy from them.I use their catolog as a good standard on what to buy.The have a goos source for finding what will/wont fit and all that.Spend a little more money and you will be glad you did.legacy is bargain basement stuff.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what's out there in 4x10's, but I can't afford the good stuff right now. I wanna get some Kickers.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatras_@Apr 20 2010, 09:46 AM~17245784
> *if you can get them for 5 bucks shipped go for it.. really what is there to lose.. If they dont work ebay will give you your money back. there deff better then the older stock crap. The newer stock crap prob not..
> *


That's what I was thinkin. My sources are limited anyway cuz the only way I can pay is with a money order.


----------



## kustombuilder

ROLLERZ ONLY UP IN THIS BITCH. :biggrin: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2OQmXZWFko


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 20 2010, 07:17 AM~17245675
> *They're just 4x10's, replacing my blown factories. I found some Pyle's on Walmarts website a few months ago, but the don't have em anymore. Since they're not a common size I can't find them anywhere around here (even craigslist, I tried) the only place I can find em is Ebay. As far as subs, I'll be using 6.5's in the doors, and the only ones I've found are Pyle. Until I get my Intrepid back on the road I can't put anything in the back seat of the truck cuz my daughters car seat is back there.
> *


 Curious - what speaker factory / car are you replacing ?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 20 2010, 01:43 PM~17247673
> *Curious - what speaker factory / car are you replacing ?
> *


94 S-10 Ext. cab.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

I can ask the engineers here at work if we still carry them. Do you happen to have the factory #. This will help.

I work at Foster that does the factory speakers for FORD, SATURN, GM, Chevy, Mitsubishi, Sony, Honda here in El Paso.

don v


----------



## [email protected]

ehh fuck that........... even if they seem better then stock, doesnt mean they are  


now these 4x10's you were lookin at, arnt that bad after reading the specs  


New Pair of Legacy LS4108S

4x10" 3-Way Car Audio Speakers



3-Way Full Range Coaxial Speakers 

300 Watts Power Handling

4x10" Brown *Sensitivity: 90 dB *

Frequency Response 55Hz-20 kHz 

Speaker Impedance: 4 Ohms 

Mounting Depth: 2.45" 

Grills Included

Suggested Retail: $79.99

Full 1 Year Warranty




these are some things to always look at  and these 4x10's dont sound that bad, just by reading whats there  


go for it bro, if thats what you wanna do ya know.


----------



## [email protected]

and my bad bro if i seem anal about some speakers, ive been around them sence i was like 13, so i look for the best soundin shit, because in my eyes, there is nothing worse then gettin in your ride everyday and turning on the radio and the sound is shit ya know


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 01:04 PM~17248402
> *and my bad bro if i seem anal about some speakers, ive been around them sence i was like 13, so i look for the best soundin shit, because in my eyes, there is nothing worse then gettin in your ride everyday and turning on the radio and the sound is shit ya know
> *


Wait one f'ing minute here.. What do you hear when you get in your ride?? HUH?? What? Nothing.. LMAO.. Look at the pot calling the kettle black.. LMAO.. :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

check here i buy all my audio stuff from them.

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/c_...4x10&RowIndex=8


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 03:04 PM~17248402
> *and my bad bro if i seem anal about some speakers, ive been around them sence i was like 13, so i look for the best soundin shit, because in my eyes, there is nothing worse then gettin in your ride everyday and turning on the radio and the sound is shit ya know
> *


I know what ya mean Jeff. But like Rick said, for that price what have I got to lose. If I can get em for less than $10 shipped, they'll hold me over til I get some better shit. ANYTHING is better than the cracklin shit that I got now.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 20 2010, 04:13 PM~17249050
> *Wait one f'ing minute here.. What do you hear when you get in your ride?? HUH?? What? Nothing.. LMAO.. Look at the pot calling the kettle black.. LMAO..  :biggrin:
> *




LOL SHUT UP FOO :biggrin: 



for one, the shit box im drivein now, isnt worth puttin anything in  but i do know my audio  


and an ipod is good enough for me right now lol


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_...ega_HED_82.aspx




:wow: i bet for some 8's 2 of these bitches would fuckin pound  with the right amp that is


----------



## [email protected]

another good sub............... lanzar, if you find some of there older subs, your good  


http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_...anzar_VW84.aspx


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 03:47 PM~17249371
> *another good sub............... lanzar, if you find some of there older subs, your good
> http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_...anzar_VW84.aspx
> *


i used to have a couple of the max 15's a long time ago man they pounded for what they were :wow: 
i have all hifonics now
no subs yet though


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 04:47 PM~17249371
> *another good sub............... lanzar, if you find some of there older subs, your good
> http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_...anzar_VW84.aspx
> *


I was lookin at some Lanzar 4x10's too. When I finally am able to put some subs in I'm goin with Polk. I had 1 Polk 12 in my Intrepid and that shit damn near rattled my car apart. Maybe Audiobahn.


----------



## [email protected]

just me , but i would never roll polk, my boy had a set of 10's back in the day, and one of the magnets fell off the back of the speaker :wow: 

to me unless home auido, polk is garbage lol but i belive you that your shit pounded tho, its just that one point in time with my boys subs that put me on a bad note with polk :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 04:28 PM~17250306
> *just me , but i would never roll polk, my boy had a set of 10's back in the day, and one of the magnets fell off the back of the speaker :wow:
> 
> to me unless home auido, polk is garbage lol but i belive you that your shit pounded tho, its just that one point in time with my boys subs that put me on a bad note with polk :biggrin:
> *


  

got me a 10 inch powered sub for my surround....shakes the shit on the walls


----------



## chris mineer

i just wanted to let every 1 know that i with drew from mcba.. i feel im better suted for a nother club..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 20 2010, 07:26 PM~17250712
> *
> 
> got me a 10 inch powered sub for my surround....shakes the shit on the walls
> *





polk home audio is the shit man! they have a set of tower speakers, that houses 2 10's or 12's with 2 8's and 2 61/2's and a dome tweeter, its a complete home theater in 2 towers, sick as fuck, but they want like 4 grand for them bitches :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 20 2010, 08:36 PM~17251402
> *i just wanted to let every 1 know that i with drew from mcba.. i feel im better suted for a nother club..
> *






:wow:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 20 2010, 07:45 PM~17252193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love Polk.. Home or car.. I remember when they first came out with car audio.. My buddy got a set of there subs.. Within a few months about 10 of us were rocking them.. They pounded and were pretty cheap..


----------



## Esoteric

R.I.P.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 20 2010, 10:36 PM~17252930
> *R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sold?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 08:15 PM~17253569
> *  sold?
> *


selling the wheels


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody know if this malibu kit is a stock body (no race mods)? 

http://www.perrysresin.com/catalog.htm


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Reverend Hearse

It is stock , I think mini said something about the roofs on those being off or something .....


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks hearse  



> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 20 2010, 04:36 PM~17251402
> *i just wanted to let every 1 know that i with drew from mcba.. i feel im better suted for a nother club..
> *


 :wow: :wow: . why ?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 21 2010, 01:13 AM~17256268
> *It is stock , I think mini said something about the roofs on those being off or something .....
> *


 The Malibu's looked real good to me.. I bet (Marinate) would'nt mind getting his hands on that 2 door? I am kind of feeling the wagon.. Hey Rev quick question?/?
Yall know the game on taken a 70 roof and replacing the roof a a fast back and making
a caprice? The body and the quarters of a rag 65 or 66 already look like caprice size's.
do you think the roof of a 70 would fit on a rag 65 or 66 for that caprice look?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 20 2010, 11:37 PM~17255515
> *Anybody know if this malibu kit is a stock body (no race mods)?
> 
> http://www.perrysresin.com/catalog.htm
> *



its not too bad pancho coast got one awhile back at nnl it didnt need much work


----------



## MKD904

http://www.perrysresin.com/catalog/pages/comm_topkick.htm


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 20 2010, 06:36 PM~17251402
> *i just wanted to let every 1 know that i with drew from mcba.. i feel im better suted for a nother club..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 08:01 AM~17269170
> *:wow:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## chris mineer

i just wanted to be in a club wher their was pepole close to me so i could hang with at shows...i also felt i didnt fit in


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

had to take my boxchevy to da shop today


----------



## BiggC

:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 22 2010, 12:24 PM~17271427
> *i just wanted to be in a club wher their was pepole close to me so i could hang with at shows...i also felt i didnt fit in
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: whatever floats your boat  












aaaaaaaaaaaaaanywaaays ......ratle can vs airbrush on a 66 anyone , cadybluess aint down so i dunno i just wana build something  i got the uuuurge :happysad:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 09:19 AM~17280411
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  whatever floats your boat
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaanywaaays ......ratle can vs airbrush on a 66 anyone , cadybluess aint down so i dunno i just wana build something    i got the uuuurge  :happysad:
> *


:wave: winner takes all? :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 23 2010, 01:53 AM~17277778
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 23 2010, 10:21 PM~17286229
> *:wave: winner takes all?  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: i never back down


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 11:31 PM~17287003
> *:cheesy:  i never back down
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: pm me with build off info


----------



## Ohio Chad

I need a few things guys. Where can I find resin Optima Batteries and also a resin front bumper for a '57 Chevy Bel Air. Thanks


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 24 2010, 04:55 PM~17289673
> *I need a few things guys.  Where can I find resin Optima Batteries and also a resin front bumper for a '57 Chevy Bel Air.  Thanks
> *


You can get the batteries from scaledreams.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 











FROM JIMBO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 24 2010, 06:11 PM~17290035
> *You can get the batteries from scaledreams.
> *


I didn't see any there. I thought I seen them on eBay.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 24 2010, 08:51 PM~17290781
> *I didn't see any there.  I thought I seen them on eBay.
> *


I thought Rick had some. I know you can get em from Detail Master.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

or i can make ya some...next to be casted :0


----------



## darkside customs

So whats this shit I heard about Arizona passing a bill that law enforcement can question someone's immigration status?? Thats really fucked up that there is more problems goin on in the U.S and they are more concerned about whether someone is legal to live in the states.......


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2010, 07:44 PM~17291327
> *So whats this shit I heard about Arizona passing a bill that law enforcement can question someone's immigration status?? Thats really fucked up that there is more problems goin on in the U.S and they are more concerned about whether someone is legal to live in the states.......
> *


but if you think about it its part of the problem, in my town its illegal to rent to illegals even if theyre on section 8


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you in TN? they got that shit here..or at least on the other side of the line..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2010, 08:03 PM~17291460
> *but if you think about it its part of the problem, in my town its illegal to rent to illegals even if theyre on section 8
> *


No shit towards you bro, but what I dont understand is how is it part of the problem?? 
You think about it, these people are for the most part trying to create a better life for their families, something that they wouldnt ever see in Mexico. 
I cant tell you how many people I know here in Tijuana that work their ass off and try to go through the system legally and get denied.... And the government seems to have this mind set that Mexicans are terrorists.... Yes I know all about the drug war, cartels all that shit... but the thing that really is sad is the fact that somewhere, some average working joe is getting hassled about their status and then boom, the pigs find out that they arent even legal and get basically thrown in the back of a shitty ass green and white truck with a fucking cage, like they are a fucking dog or something and basically gets taken from their family, until they can find a way to get back to their home...
I dont know, the whole thing sucks if you ask me...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2010, 08:12 PM~17291523
> *No shit towards you bro, but what I dont understand is how is it part of the problem??
> 
> *


crime disappeared so did the parking problems, we were always at war with the apartment building down the street over parties,parking and garbage the landlord didnt give a shit about the parking or them stealing the garbage cans(i had to go down there once a week to get mine) so all the neighbors banded together and passed the ordinance last year. theres one thats been in the books before i moved here. its a 3000$ fine for gang activity in the town limits which basically keeps those fuckers out.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2010, 08:22 PM~17291578
> *crime disappeared so did the parking problems, we were always at war with the apartment building down the street over parties,parking and garbage the landlord didnt give a shit about the parking or them stealing the garbage cans(i had to go down there once a week to get mine) so all the neighbors banded together and passed the ordinance last year. theres one thats been in the books before i moved here. its a 3000$ fine for gang activity in the town limits which basically keeps those fuckers out.
> *


yea, but to me, this doesnt necessarily have to be a latino problem though. It could be within any race, white, asian, black, latino, etc. etc. 

Honestly, this isnt a valid point about the problem at hand. So basically because there were parties, parking problems, garbage can stealing, it has to be an illegal immigrant issue?!?! 
So basically anyone that is an illegal immigrant is gonna steal a trash can and throw wild parties at night.... hmmm... Im not the smartest in my class, but that doesnt make much sense if you ask me


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2010, 08:32 PM~17291651
> *yea, but to me, this doesnt necessarily have to be a latino problem though. It could be within any race, white, asian, black, latino, etc. etc.
> 
> Honestly, this isnt a valid point about the problem at hand. So basically because there were parties, parking problems, garbage can stealing, it has to be an illegal immigrant issue?!?!
> So basically anyone that is an illegal immigrant is gonna steal a trash can and throw wild parties at night.... hmmm... Im not the smartest in my class, but that doesnt make much sense if you ask me
> *


we live in a pretty mixed neighborhood aside from out of town dumbasses hitting trees at night its pretty quiet it was 2 apartment buildings that were constant problems. you had to be here to know what was going on but one of the landlords was getting some kind of government kick back for renting to non citizens or someshit eventually he lost the building. belive me it wasnt just spanish people that had to leave the area some nice european folks had to move too.

i like the responsibility law if your kid fucks up youre fined 1000$ the first time something to do with the cops getting their money back for dealing with the kid or someshit


----------



## darkside customs

The whole responsibility law is a really good idea. 
Wish it woulda been around when I was younger, then again, I probably wouldnt be typing this now lol. 
I probably woulda moved from that building a long time ago if it was me... At least you dont have to deal with the bs anymore regardless of the situation at hand. lol


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2010, 08:48 PM~17291767
> *The whole responsibility law is a really good idea.
> Wish it woulda been around when I was younger, then again, I probably wouldnt be typing this now lol.
> I probably woulda moved from that building a long time ago if it was me... At least you dont have to deal with the bs anymore regardless of the situation at hand. lol
> *


we bought a house in the area but there were people from the apartments parking cars in our area and blocking driveways every now and then the story was theyre were like 6 to 10 people per apt on the building down the street. you cant park in our area if the residence sticker doesnt match a house address


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17291256
> *or i can make ya some...next to be casted :0
> *


How long and much?


----------



## Kirby

That law in az dont mean just latino...they are taking it as an attack on them because there is over 450,000 illegal latinos in az alone...hundreds more by the day.

Lets let that law be...how about going after the people who run the citizenship offices? Make it faster for people to get here legally. 

I read a news article earlier, this guy said he doesnt like the new law because even tho he is legal he fears that the police will stop him driving with his family and arrest all of them because they are illegal...so that tells me if his family was legal, he wouldnt care about the law. 

The law just allows officers to arrest people who are illegal, cause before this law they couldnt arrest anyone unless a crime was commited...if you are not a us citizen a crime IS being commited, yet they couldnt arrest on that. So now they can.


----------



## bigdogg323

LET ME DISCRIBE THIS REAL QUICK ITS AN ELECTION YEAR IN MOST STATES AND LIKE ALWAYS THERE LOOKN FOR A REASON TO MAKE THEM SELFS LOOK GOOD AND WHO DO THEY BLAME ALL THE TIME LATINOS Y CAUSE THEIR ILLEGALS THIS HAPPENS EVERY TIME A SENATOR IS UP 4 REELECTION HE FINDS A WAY TO MAKE HIM SELF LOOK LIKE A GOOD GUY AND WAT DOES HE DO HMMMMM LETS PICK ON THEM ******* AGAIN THE WONT SAY SHIT ANYWAYS. Y CANT THEY PICK ON OTHER RACES CAUSE ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE THATS Y. THE SENATORS FROM EVERY BORDER STATE WEN THERE SEAT COMES UP FOR REELECTION THATS WAT THEY DO IS PICK ON THE MEXICANS Y IDK. Y CANT THEY PICK ON THE CANADIANS JAPS ARABS OR ANY OTHER RACE Y ONLY THE MEXICANS ONLY :angry:  IN BETTER WORDSITS ALL ABOUT POLUTICS :angry:  THATS THE WAY I SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Apr 25 2010, 01:47 AM~17293701
> *That law in az dont mean just latino...they are taking it as an attack on them because there is over 450,000 illegal latinos in az alone...hundreds more by the day.
> 
> Lets let that law be...how about going after the people who run the citizenship offices? Make it faster for people to get here legally.
> 
> I read a news article earlier, this guy said he doesnt like the new law because even tho he is legal he fears that the police will stop him driving with his family and arrest all of them because they are illegal...so that tells me if his family was legal, he wouldnt care about the law.
> 
> The law just allows officers to arrest people who are illegal, cause before this law they couldnt arrest anyone unless a crime was commited...if you are not a us citizen a crime IS being commited, yet they couldnt arrest on that. So now they can.
> *


cops in areas of illinois are allowed to arrest you if you cant prove citizenship already, it could be the case out west but we have illegal polish,chinese,irish,and mexicans so we know its not targeting one group when cops here pull ids.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 24 2010, 09:06 PM~17291899
> *How long and much?
> *


gotta make one then cast it...could build it today/nite, cast it this week....probably $2.50, how many ya need?

and heres a pic of what one looks like built.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

buahahahahaha
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-Box-and-Instructio...=item2c543026c8
worthless now :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 25 2010, 01:33 PM~17295251
> *buahahahahaha
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-Box-and-Instructio...=item2c543026c8
> worthless now :biggrin:
> *




thats just a box and instructions.

and if someone wants an old kit, they will still pay for it, i know alot of us dont like to hear it, but there still are people out there that do collect old kits and hord them in a closet somewhere!

so not worthless to some, just wouldnt pay shit for an old kit, when there is a repop now ya know!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah its mostly for the box art anymore. The last show i went to, they had an original 1963 galaxie kit in the original box art..partially put together--glue bomb..$110. To somebody that really wanted it..the box wouldve been worth it..the car....not even worth saving.

I got one that i have thats painted but not built..and ive never seen a repop of it..so for now its not getting built. Mustang Python II if your wandering.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 25 2010, 01:02 PM~17295110
> *gotta make one then cast it...could build it today/nite, cast it this week....probably $2.50, how many ya need?
> 
> and heres a pic of what one looks like built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'd take 8...Let me know when you got them casted.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 03:59 PM~17297219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Even though these Montes look good on wires, this one is fuckin sick


----------



## Esoteric

that dually is sick


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 03:59 PM~17297219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THE FIRST GEN. MONTES
MY DADS 71


----------



## tunzafun

those montes are awesome!  

that dually just looks pure mean


----------



## DEUCES76

who has kits or stuff for sale


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 25 2010, 08:34 PM~17297895
> *who has kits or stuff for sale
> *



X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░█▀▀ ░█▀█ ░█ ░█▀▀ ░
░█▀▀ ░█▀▀ ░█ ░█ ░░░
░▀▀▀ ░▀ ░░░▀ ░▀▀▀ ░


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 08:19 PM~17298951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's nice to see hurse made it out there today! :roflmao: 

j/p with ya hurse!!


----------



## grimreaper69

******* Rollerz C.C. LMAO


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Apr 25 2010, 08:36 PM~17300104
> *It's nice to see hurse made it out there today!  :roflmao:
> 
> j/p with ya hurse!!
> *


now theres an idea..... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

go on and vote fellas


http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...lay&thread=1073


----------



## MARINATE

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: phatras, Trendsetta 68, kykustoms, IBLDMYOWN


STATE YOUR NAME GANGSTAS! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 04:17 PM~17307227
> *11 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: phatras, Trendsetta 68, kykustoms, IBLDMYOWN
> STATE YOUR NAME GANGSTAS! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

ONE ONE 11ST RANKERS :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

you already know :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 01:17 PM~17307227
> *11 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: phatras, Trendsetta 68, kykustoms, IBLDMYOWN
> STATE YOUR NAME GANGSTAS! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 06150xlt

Is there any computer smartys out there that know how to make an iphone app to get and send PMs?????????? Just a thought?


----------



## tunzafun

anybody interested in buyin four 6" headrest tv's WITH headrest included? ill get pics up tmw when i get off work. hate to sell em but im in dire need of money for some bills. im askin $350 for em :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 25 2010, 02:12 PM~17296569
> *I'd take 8...Let me know when you got them casted.
> *


should have em casted tomorrow :0 ...pm me your addy bro


----------



## MKD904

Lets go Lakers....Get your act together.....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 26 2010, 01:17 PM~17307227
> *11 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: phatras, Trendsetta 68, kykustoms, IBLDMYOWN
> STATE YOUR NAME GANGSTAS! :biggrin:
> *


 you huuuurrrrd the man..Mortha fuckian roll call yall!
(like er body else is up at this hour)


----------



## MARINATE

23 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Linc, phatras, ShowRodFreak, kykustoms, lowbikeon20z, grimreaper69, BackBumper559, chris hicks, slameds10, dfwr83, HONCHO, badgas


BUSY DAY IN HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :biggrin:  i thinks we gots a winner now!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 27 2010, 01:38 PM~17319654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:    i thinks we gots a winner now!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i want a set lmk how much


----------



## [email protected]

x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 27 2010, 02:32 PM~17320879
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i want a set lmk how much
> *


X3!! wat he said


----------



## SlammdSonoma

let me get a lil bit ahead of the demand guys, and ill make sure to keep ya happy!

i already got a waiting list for these bad boys including myself! :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 27 2010, 06:41 PM~17323678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me get a lil bit ahead of the demand guys, and ill make sure to keep ya happy!
> 
> i already got a waiting list for these bad boys including myself! :0
> *


Add me to the list :cheesy: 



Check out the this link its to a build-off I'm in over at l.d.c :biggrin: 

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1051&page=8


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that makes 6-7 of ya now..i gotta get busy!

and i do have metallic silver powder. gonna go try that now.

Oh, and yall gotta tell me if ya's wanting em done in color or w/o


----------



## tunzafun

dug a junk body out of the parts box and decided to do a lil spray painting. i think the last time i attempted to paint was round 2005 or so, so ima lil rusty :uh: 




























laid down a red base coat and taped off for the stripes then laid orange on top of that. not sure if u can tell or not, but the shit cracked on me as soon as i started sprayin the orange. put another coat on it and it still showed. plus the stripes looked like shit so i dropped the body on the pavement and stomped that bish! :biggrin: 

used this cheap ass wally world brand paint so that MIGHT be why it cracked :0


----------



## tunzafun

> let me get a lil bit ahead of the demand guys, and ill make sure to keep ya happy!
> 
> i already got a waiting list for these bad boys including myself! :0
> [/quote]
> 
> thats wut SHE said! :0


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

well after 10 years of buying hotwheels ive accumulated over 500 cars and still counting....... i buy the ones i like so i have a bunch of dope cars thought id share my addiction


----------



## DEUCES76

anyone know a good way to mold a-arms on models lmk


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 28 2010, 07:11 PM~17334512
> *anyone know a good way to mold a-arms on models lmk
> *


to make them look re-enforced?


----------



## DEUCES76

nice collection bro im the same why with my hotwheels


----------



## DEUCES76

yea to make the look re-inforced


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 26 2010, 07:15 PM~17309498
> *anybody interested in buyin four 6" headrest tv's WITH headrest included? ill get pics up tmw when i get off work. hate to sell em but im in dire need of money for some bills. im askin $350 for em  :biggrin:
> *


here are the pics. comes with all wires and an fm transmitter to allow u to hook up up to 7 monitors. now i got these off ebay bout 3yrs ago. i was told that they came out of a scion xb and that the embroidery on the headrest cost $900. i have no idea if thats true or not but thats wut the seller told me. ive had em 3 yrs and have NEVER had them hooked up;theyve been in storage the whole time BUT i was told they worked when i bought them. anybody interested in helpin a homie out? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit..a scion eh..and i just bought one...get at me bro..i can help out!


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 28 2010, 06:08 PM~17334496
> *well after 10 years of buying hotwheels  ive accumulated over 500 cars and still counting....... i buy the ones i like so i have a bunch of dope cars thought id share my addiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL nice bro, I have about triple that :biggrin:, been collecting for about 17 years, since i was about 2 :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 28 2010, 09:06 PM~17335097
> *shit..a scion eh..and i just bought one...get at me bro..i can help out!
> *


pm sent


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 28 2010, 06:08 PM~17334496
> *well after 10 years of buying hotwheels  ive accumulated over 500 cars and still counting....... i buy the ones i like so i have a bunch of dope cars thought id share my addiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man one day ill pull my u-haul boxes out and shoot a few pics... my entire walls were covered from floor to ceiling growing up, when i moved out of my parents place i took them and boxed them up, where i stay now has plaster walls , the tacks wont hold in the walls so i have to leave them boxed up  but i have 2000+ still in the package and several hundred loose, my biggest thing was getting all the different wheel and color combos....


----------



## sdkid

yo homies. i got a 69 camaro ss kit that is complete. i would be willing to trade it for some styrene sheets and styrene rods(square) and clear styrene if anyone has some. get at me if anyone interested.  also looking for blazer parts!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 28 2010, 07:18 PM~17334588
> *yea to make the look re-inforced
> *


i wouls get thin sheet plastit and cut shape of a-arm and glue to top and bottom ...and sand smooth and little bondo if needed on sides


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2010, 10:44 AM~17340530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUP *********** YOU BUILDING AGAIN?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2010, 12:44 PM~17340530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

what site can i go to on my blackberry to get free ringtones


----------



## BODINE

my hobbytown had this one 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Monogram-1-24-Ford-F-2...=item483a52ae34


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2010, 02:53 PM~17343234
> *what site can i go to on my blackberry to get free ringtones
> *


crackberry.com


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17340750
> *SUP *********** YOU BUILDING AGAIN?
> *


Naw ! Just some started shit that i had put away before i had to close shit up before the twins came and moving ! I finished up Linc's shit and that was it ! MODELIVLIFE And i were talkin yesturday and i went into the  room to bullshit with him and the bronco was setting there so i took some wheels i got from [email protected] last year and tossed them on here instead of the high roller kit shit ! Just a nice day out today so i took a pic of it finial!  

I can't wait to get back to building again ! All you fools have been building some sweet shit and the paint level you guys been postin shows a lot of growth in the hobby and the area of custom painting ! Way to go you guys ! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2010, 04:53 PM~17343234
> *what site can i go to on my blackberry to get free ringtones
> *


myxer.com or zedge.net


----------



## darkside customs

Hurry up and get your votes in fellas
http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...ead=1073&page=1


----------



## sdkid

dont let water get to your manifold. somehow it got into mine :uh: 








my new one :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17345418
> *Hurry up and get your votes in fellas
> http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...ead=1073&page=1
> *






that shits close! :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2010, 08:47 PM~17346986
> *that shits close! :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


EDIT THAT SHIT.... I just got on there and saw that. We all are neck to neck :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's a ? for the S-10 guys. How easy would it be to replace the 4x10's with 5x7's? I talked to some guys at a couple different shops and they said that 4x10's of any brand are junk, but didn't tell me what I could replace them with.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2010, 12:36 AM~17347626
> *EDIT THAT SHIT.... I just got on there and saw that. We all are neck to neck :biggrin:
> *


_*~~DYNASTY~~*_


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 30 2010, 01:52 PM~17351579
> *Here's a ? for the S-10 guys. How easy would it be to replace the 4x10's with 5x7's? I talked to some guys at a couple different shops and they said that 4x10's of any brand are junk, but didn't tell me what I could replace them with.
> *




replate the hole homie, and cut out for a new speaker, 4x10's are garbage tho......... so either rivit or weld a new plate on but cut out for your new speaker 1st.


----------



## Tonioseven

Crutchfield used to sell adapter to fit but that was years ago.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 30 2010, 03:39 PM~17352369
> *replate the hole homie, and cut out for a new speaker, 4x10's are garbage tho......... so either rivit or weld a new plate on but cut out for your new speaker 1st.
> *


The guy at Best Buy told me to just disconnect the 4x10's and run my 6.5's in the doors and 4x6's in the dash, but I dunno bout that.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 30 2010, 04:57 PM~17352960
> *The guy at Best Buy told me to just disconnect the 4x10's and run my 6.5's in the doors and 4x6's in the dash, but I dunno bout that.
> *





if your gonna run subs, you could disconnect the 4x10's and you would never miss them


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 30 2010, 09:43 PM~17355166
> *if your gonna run subs, you could disconnect the 4x10's and you would never miss them
> *


I dropped some 5x7's in there earlier. Sounds a hell of a lot better now. The cones on the stocks were shredded. When I do subs I'm gonna lose the rear speakers and drop some 4x6's in the dash. I'm gonna do shallow mount 10's behind the jump seats.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2010, 03:53 PM~17343234
> *what site can i go to on my blackberry to get free ringtones
> *


www.myxer.com I just picked up a Curve 2.... my curve8330 shit the bed on me


----------



## DEUCES76

who,s got kits for sale


----------



## MARINATE

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollindeep408, RJ_313, hocknberry, Hydrohype

whats really crackin! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

on come the hell on already. my god, is there no such thing as new kits here in columbia jesus :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

getting a new bike next month


----------



## INTHABLOOD

went to a car show today thought it would be small but there was about 700 top notch rides there ...it was at a casino so i lost some money but it was a great show $20 to enter and you get a free show shirt (2) $10 buffets and $10 free play in the casino ...heres a couple rides i took pics of on my phone and my truck which was kinda outta place with all the oldschools


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@May 1 2010, 05:50 PM~17360897
> *went to a car show today thought it would be small but there was about 700 top notch rides there ...it was at a casino so i lost some money but it was a great show $20 to enter and you get a free show shirt  (2) $10 buffets and $10 free play in the casino ...heres a couple rides i took pics of on my phone and my truck which was kinda outta place with all the oldschools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHH SHIT that camaro is badass! one of the best camaros ive ever seen!

ur 1:1 def looks good bro. shit is slammed!


----------



## danny chawps

E9ljWL4xrGo&autoplay

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA thats funny as hell!!!!!!!! [email protected]$Ked up but funny as hell!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

it was raining , so i was singing the blues at the hood clean up day.... :cheesy: 











theres more, but i know you guys dont want to see my ass...... :0 :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 11:55 PM~17362310
> *it was raining , so i was singing the blues at the hood clean up day.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more, but i know you guys dont want to see my ass...... :0  :0
> *


You was singin the "takin a shit and the toilet won't flush" blues. LMAO


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 08:55 PM~17362310
> *it was raining , so i was singing the blues at the hood clean up day.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more, but i know you guys dont want to see my ass...... :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 07:55 PM~17362310
> *it was raining , so i was singing the blues at the hood clean up day.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more, but i know you guys dont want to see my ass...... :0  :0
> *


THIS MOFO!!!!!!!!!! GET BACK ON THE BENCH STEVIE WONDER!!!!!!! FUNNY A$$ PIC THO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 2 2010, 03:09 PM~17365889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THOSE ARE PRETTY COO!!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 2 2010, 05:57 AM~17362326
> *You was singin the "takin a shit and the toilet won't flush" blues. LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 08:55 PM~17362310
> *it was raining , so i was singing the blues at the hood clean up day.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more, but i know you guys dont want to see my ass...... :0  :0
> *



so this is where you actually do your models eh? no wonder they look like shit.

j/k hearse...funny ass pic bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

need a color that matches this one..


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 2 2010, 03:32 PM~17366862
> *need a color that matches this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pearl White
Silver
Black
:biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> E9ljWL4xrGo&autoplay
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fucked up :biggrin:
> [/quote
> this is funny as hell! dueschebag got EXACTLY wut he deserved!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 08:55 PM~17362310
> *it was raining , so i was singing the blues at the hood clean up day.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more, but i know you guys dont want to see my ass...... :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## jimbo

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## 06150xlt

FAWK-N-A

Some shitbag broke into my truck last night and got my DVD plaver, GPS, and Iphone charger...My wifes keys were in the console too......so.......they got her GPS a can of pepper spray and a bunch of CDs. Nothing was broken (I LEFT MY DOOR UNLOCKED!) my own stupid fault. I know i know! 5-0's couldn't get any prints off either ride. Then when the police was here he got another call for a ride right down the street that got broke into. THAT ***** CAME UP ON LOOT! what can you do? Lost 2 hours of overtime waiting on the cops. Filed a claim with the insurrance co...DAMN IT MAN!


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn bro, that sucks. But who needs a lock when you got a Rott in the front seat. :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

Couple questions guys. Anyone here ever use Silly Puddy to mask areas off? Also in the new Scale Auto on page 27 can someone tell me the name of the Pegasus Wheels on the 
'55 Chevy Bel Air? Thanks guys.


----------



## grimreaper69

Last months Scale Auto has a good tutorial for using Silly Putty for masking.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 2 2010, 08:01 PM~17368598
> *Couple questions guys.  Anyone here ever use Silly Puddy to mask areas off?  Also in the new Scale Auto on page 27 can someone tell me the name of the Pegasus Wheels on the
> '55 Chevy Bel Air?  Thanks guys.
> *


did it a long tims ago nothing to it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 2 2010, 10:12 PM~17368146
> *FAWK-N-A
> 
> Some shitbag broke into my truck last night and got my DVD plaver, GPS, and Iphone charger...My wifes keys were in the console too......so.......they got her GPS a can of pepper spray and a bunch of CDs. Nothing was broken (I LEFT MY DOOR UNLOCKED!) my own stupid fault. I know i know! 5-0's couldn't get any prints off either ride. Then when the police was here he got another call for a ride right down the street that got broke into. THAT ***** CAME UP ON LOOT! what can you do? Lost 2 hours of overtime waiting on the cops. Filed a claim with the insurrance co...DAMN IT MAN!
> *






cops will never take prints unless the ride was stolein and burned, and then maybe  


file a claim, and hope you didnt tell the cops you left the doors unocked  and if you did and they put that on the report, your insurence comp. might end up screwin ya  

sorry bro


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 2 2010, 05:32 PM~17366862
> *need a color that matches this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


General Motors Corvette Radar Blue Metallic. it looks bluish-purple. I'm workin' on a Monte that color. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 2 2010, 11:12 PM~17368731
> *Last months Scale Auto has a good tutorial for using Silly Putty for masking.
> *


That's where I seen it at grim just never heard anyone on here talk about using it.


----------



## BODINE

instead of a table ... i got a desk for work bench ....got it for free


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 2 2010, 11:07 PM~17370344
> *instead of a table ... i got a desk for work bench ....got it for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that's sick!


----------



## BODINE

WHO DAT ...WHO DERE?




13 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
8 Members: BODINE, Gamemann, rollindeep408, gseeds, 1942aerosedan, hocknberry, bugs-one, RollerzOnlyC.C.63'


----------



## jimbo

:happysad:


----------



## BODINE

:ninja:


----------



## jimbo

:ninja: :run: :drama: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 09:55 PM~17362310
> *it was raining , so i was singing the blues at the hood clean up day.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more, but i know you guys dont want to see my ass...... :0  :0
> *



you a foo for that one bro singing in the craper in the rain :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 09:55 PM~17362310
> *it was raining , so i was singing the blues at the hood clean up day.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more, but i know you guys dont want to see my ass...... :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

i saw that piano on antiques roadshow !!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 09:55 PM~17362310
> *it was raining , so i was singing the blues at the hood clean up day.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more, but i know you guys dont want to see my ass...... :0  :0
> *



what your saying is 
"hear i sit broken hearted thought i had to shit but only farted "

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

Full of vitamin C


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfDpRY7RChQ


----------



## grimreaper69

I won't be on for shit for a while. My comp at home is actin a fool and I can't get on here now. I'm gonna see about orderin a new comp from Dell. If anyone needs to get ahold of me, email me at [email protected]. 06150XLT, your box is goin out Friday. I'll try to get on here and PM you with a confirmation #.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 3 2010, 07:21 AM~17371608
> *I won't be on for shit for a while. My comp at home is actin a fool and I can't get on here now. I'm gonna see about orderin a new comp from Dell. If anyone needs to get ahold of me, email me at i_belong_in_a_lunatic_asylum@yahoo.com. 06150XLT, your box is goin out Friday. I'll try to get on here and PM you with a confirmation #.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You crazy Grim!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn skippy. And scratch that, NOW I can get on here for some reason. My comp is fucked up, I'm still gonna look into orderin a new one.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Here's what we know so far:

1 - This kit is an Impala, not an Impala SS. To my knowledge this may be the first time a non-SS 62 Impala has been kitted (please correct me if I am wrong).

2 - There is only drivetrain, the dual-quad 409 with a four speed. For small block fans, time to kit-bash with that 63 or 64 Impala you've got on the shelf.

3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.

4 - There are full wheel covers and "poverty" caps for the steel wheels. There are two extra wheels for the optional slicks.

5 - There are no markings on the tires or slicks. There are four decals for the whitewall tires and two wider whitewall decasl for the slicks.

6 - The decal sheet has all of the dash gages, side moldings, and emblems, plus the generic race markings. Something I don't recall ever seeing in a kit is a decal for the shift knob with the four speed shift pattern! 

7 - The silver areas on the front and rear bumper will need to be painted by the builder. 

8 - There are two sets of headers (street and race) for the 409 engine. There is also a stock dual snorkel air cleaner and an oval shaped unit that appears to mimic an aftermarket unit.

9 - There are two exhaust systems - stock and racing (side outlet).

10 - All parts are bagged with the exception of the decal sheet.


----------



## lowlow94

SWEET 62


----------



## 408models

IN THA LAST PICS, DOESN'T IT SHOW THE CHROME TRIM PIECE ON THE REAR WINDOW, SO DOESN'T THAT MAKE IT A SS??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 3 2010, 04:42 PM~17375212
> *IN THA LAST PICS, DOESN'T IT SHOW THE CHROME TRIM PIECE ON THE REAR WINDOW, SO DOESN'T THAT MAKE IT A SS??
> *





looks like it does, but hard to tell, but nothin a lil putty wont fix  if thats the only thing thats wrong with it, ill still grab me a couple :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

Fo sho........ I'm waitin on em so I can grab all that my LHS gets in, usually 4 or 5. They never order a full case.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

as soon as the guys in cali have em..it seems the atlanta & surrounding stores have em... so its just sit & wait now.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 3 2010, 02:25 PM~17376389
> *as soon as the guys in cali have em..it seems the atlanta & surrounding stores have em... so its just sit & wait now.
> *


hobby shops n my area got em now :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 3 2010, 12:42 PM~17375212
> *IN THA LAST PICS, DOESN'T IT SHOW THE CHROME TRIM PIECE ON THE REAR WINDOW, SO DOESN'T THAT MAKE IT A SS??
> *


who cares its a hard top for a good price :cheesy: and i think they made it like that in case u make it a ss with the amt vert :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

anyone interested in some rare shit?

- Complete OG AMT 63 nova wagon in orig box
-couple 79 caddy promos ( blue, red)
-77 caddy promo
- resin big body kits , both 4 door and 2 door verts ( have 14 left)
-mpc 68 impala ss427 ( no box, unbuilt bagged) - PENDING
-74 caprice promo ( blue) near mint
-75 caprice promo forest green ( missing headlight and grille)


no pms yet, but if there is enough interest ill post some shit up later tonight or tomoro.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2010, 08:11 PM~17377552
> *anyone interested in some rare shit?
> 
> - Complete OG AMT 63 nova wagon in orig box
> -couple 79 caddy promos ( blue, red)
> -77 caddy promo
> - resin big body kits , both 4 door and 2 door verts ( have 14 left)
> -mpc 68 impala ss427 ( no box, unbuilt bagged)  - PENDING
> -74 caprice promo ( blue) near mint
> -75 caprice promo forest green ( missing headlight and grille)
> no pms yet, but if there is enough interest ill post some shit up later tonight or tomoro.
> *


Blue 79 Caddy??????????????????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2010, 05:11 PM~17377552
> *anyone interested in some rare shit?
> 
> - Complete OG AMT 63 nova wagon in orig box
> -couple 79 caddy promos ( blue, red)
> -77 caddy promo
> - resin big body kits , both 4 door and 2 door verts ( have 14 left)
> -mpc 68 impala ss427 ( no box, unbuilt bagged)  - PENDING
> -74 caprice promo ( blue) near mint
> -75 caprice promo forest green ( missing headlight and grille)
> no pms yet, but if there is enough interest ill post some shit up later tonight or tomoro.
> *


Pm or call me on a 4 door big body mike!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/1698276513.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2010, 08:11 PM~17377552
> *anyone interested in some rare shit?
> 
> - Complete OG AMT 63 nova wagon in orig box
> -couple 79 caddy promos ( blue, red)
> -77 caddy promo
> - resin big body kits , both 4 door and 2 door verts ( have 14 left)
> -mpc 68 impala ss427 ( no box, unbuilt bagged)  - PENDING
> -74 caprice promo ( blue) near mint
> -75 caprice promo forest green ( missing headlight and grille)
> no pms yet, but if there is enough interest ill post some shit up later tonight or tomoro.
> *






75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75, :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill take that nova wagon!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2010, 05:11 PM~17377552
> *anyone interested in some rare shit?
> 
> - Complete OG AMT 63 nova wagon in orig box
> -couple 79 caddy promos ( blue, red)
> -77 caddy promo
> - resin big body kits , both 4 door and 2 door verts ( have 14 left)
> -mpc 68 impala ss427 ( no box, unbuilt bagged)  - PENDING
> -74 caprice promo ( blue) near mint
> -75 caprice promo forest green ( missing headlight and grille)
> no pms yet, but if there is enough interest ill post some shit up later tonight or tomoro.
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> 3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.
> 
> this was my 62 ss in 1989, and it had a factory front bench seat, kinda rare i only seen one other, also had a 327 with 3 on the tree also factory . in 89 i was the only cat rolling around on supremes in my area then a few years later others started rolling on em,primer blue bottom with candy purple fade and a white top, :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> 3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.
> 
> this was my 62 ss in 1989, and it had a factory front bench seat, kinda rare i only seen one other, also had a 327 with 3 on the tree also factory . in 89 i was the only cat rolling around on supremes in my area then a few years later others started rolling on em,primer blue bottom with candy purple fade and a white top, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thats killa
Click to expand...


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2010, 07:11 PM~17377552
> *anyone interested in some rare shit?
> 
> - Complete OG AMT 63 nova wagon in orig box
> -couple 79 caddy promos ( blue, red)
> -77 caddy promo
> - resin big body kits , both 4 door and 2 door verts ( have 14 left)
> -mpc 68 impala ss427 ( no box, unbuilt bagged)  - PENDING
> -74 caprice promo ( blue) near mint
> -75 caprice promo forest green ( missing headlight and grille)
> no pms yet, but if there is enough interest ill post some shit up later tonight or tomoro.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## cobra98

Got one of my grails today & it even has AMT stamped on it :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@May 4 2010, 02:24 PM~17387458
> *Got one of my grails today & it even has AMT stamped on it  :biggrin:  :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup, you can send that with the camper and 454. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@May 4 2010, 02:24 PM~17387458
> *Got one of my grails today & it even has AMT stamped on it  :biggrin:  :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice I would like to find one of the original .44 Auto Mags.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 4 2010, 12:04 PM~17387776
> *Yup, you can send that with the camper and 454.  :biggrin:
> *


 Hey grim,I'll send ya this one bro :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I'll shoot my eye out. LMAO


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 4 2010, 12:40 PM~17388052
> *Nice I would like to find one of the original .44 Auto Mags.
> *


Yeah,They're pretty cool but,expensive & ammo can be hard to find.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 4 2010, 01:41 PM~17388621
> *I'll shoot my eye out. LMAO
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@May 4 2010, 04:42 PM~17388632
> *Yeah,They're pretty cool but,expensive & ammo  can be hard to find.
> *


True, but ammo can make my own.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 4 2010, 01:48 PM~17388670
> *True, but ammo can make my own.
> *


you're right about that & could do a better job of it, than the factory ammo.
I load my own for my .44 mag & it makes a difference in accuracy.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@May 4 2010, 04:43 PM~17388639
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn thing would come in handy though. I got *****, possums and woodchucks all up in my yard. I haven't been able to find my pellet gun for a couple years. Never bothered to buy another one.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2010, 10:26 AM~17373287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what we know so far:
> 
> 1 - This kit is an Impala, not an Impala SS. To my knowledge this may be the first time a non-SS 62 Impala has been kitted (please correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> 2 - There is only drivetrain, the dual-quad 409 with a four speed. For small block fans, time to kit-bash with that 63 or 64 Impala you've got on the shelf.
> 
> 3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.
> 
> 4 - There are full wheel covers and "poverty" caps for the steel wheels. There are two extra wheels for the optional slicks.
> 
> 5 - There are no markings on the tires or slicks. There are four decals for the whitewall tires and two wider whitewall decasl for the slicks.
> 
> 6 - The decal sheet has all of the dash gages, side moldings, and emblems, plus the generic race markings. Something I don't recall ever seeing in a kit is a decal for the shift knob with the four speed shift pattern!
> 
> 7 - The silver areas on the front and rear bumper will need to be painted by the builder.
> 
> 8 - There are two sets of headers (street and race) for the 409 engine. There is also a stock dual snorkel air cleaner and an oval shaped unit that appears to mimic an aftermarket unit.
> 
> 9 - There are two exhaust systems - stock and racing (side outlet).
> 
> 10 - All parts are bagged with the exception of the decal sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when and where?


----------



## EVIL C

http://downloads.hobbico.com/misc/rmx/2010_FallBrch.pdf


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2010, 10:26 AM~17373287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what we know so far:
> 
> 1 - This kit is an Impala, not an Impala SS. To my knowledge this may be the first time a non-SS 62 Impala has been kitted (please correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> 2 - There is only drivetrain, the dual-quad 409 with a four speed. For small block fans, time to kit-bash with that 63 or 64 Impala you've got on the shelf.
> 
> 3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.
> 
> 4 - There are full wheel covers and "poverty" caps for the steel wheels. There are two extra wheels for the optional slicks.
> 
> 5 - There are no markings on the tires or slicks. There are four decals for the whitewall tires and two wider whitewall decasl for the slicks.
> 
> 6 - The decal sheet has all of the dash gages, side moldings, and emblems, plus the generic race markings. Something I don't recall ever seeing in a kit is a decal for the shift knob with the four speed shift pattern!
> 
> 7 - The silver areas on the front and rear bumper will need to be painted by the builder.
> 
> 8 - There are two sets of headers (street and race) for the 409 engine. There is also a stock dual snorkel air cleaner and an oval shaped unit that appears to mimic an aftermarket unit.
> 
> 9 - There are two exhaust systems - stock and racing (side outlet).
> 
> 10 - All parts are bagged with the exception of the decal sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good to see the dash trim as seperate items, those are a bitch to foil....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## EVIL C

:thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 5 2010, 07:18 AM~17396734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats sweet :0


----------



## Ohio Chad

Finally get a break from the 55 hrs a week I work.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Florida Regal on 32"Asanti's! $28k for wheels and tires :uh: :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2010, 11:21 AM~17399444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Regal on 32"Asanti's! $28k for wheels and tires :uh:  :wow:
> *


CERTIFIED QUEER....


----------



## TUFENUF

> 3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.
> 
> this was my 62 ss in 1989, and it had a factory front bench seat, kinda rare i only seen one other, also had a 327 with 3 on the tree also factory . in 89 i was the only cat rolling around on supremes in my area then a few years later others started rolling on em,primer blue bottom with candy purple fade and a white top, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 62 came with a bench with a shifter that kinda curved around the bench i latter found out that it came like that when i had never heard of anything like that until i got mine
Click to expand...


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 5 2010, 02:27 PM~17399488
> *CERTIFIED QUEER....
> *


X2................ POOR REGAL :tears:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2010, 01:21 PM~17399444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Regal on 32"Asanti's! $28k for wheels and tires :uh:  :wow:
> *



Love the paint job .but hate the rims .This guy did`t get massage it all about how clean your ride is not rims size dang miami boys :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 5 2010, 01:29 PM~17400439
> *Love the paint job .but hate the rims .This guy did`t get massage it all about how clean your ride is not rims size dang miami boys :biggrin:
> *


HE AINT FROM MIAMI.... WEST PALM... 45MINUTES AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2010, 02:21 PM~17399444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Regal on 32"Asanti's! $28k for wheels and tires :uh:  :wow:
> *





i like shit thats tastefully done, no matter what it is, but thats just way toooo much there! when is big too big?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-66-Chevrolet-I...=item27b183423e


----------



## stilldownivlife

just got back from michigan for a couple weeks 
shitty circumstances (family health issues) but damn it was great to get in some wrench & cruising time in the 4 



































still needs alot of work but god it felt good to cruise it around in my old hangouts and see some old friends 
i also came up with a name for the car..... gypsy blues :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

looking good bro !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2010, 10:25 PM~17403812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks bad ass mini !! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

neighbors cars..

















bunch more... 57 ht, 40 sumpn lincoln, 70 stingray,71 hemi cuda, 65 mustang, 70 gto..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 6 2010, 03:11 PM~17410057
> *just got back from michigan for a couple weeks
> shitty circumstances (family health issues) but damn it was great to get in some wrench & cruising time in the 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs alot of work but god it felt good to cruise it around in my old hangouts and see some old friends
> i also came up with a name for the car..... gypsy blues :biggrin:
> *


So the Imp is up here?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## stilldownivlife

Yeah it's up in traverse city where I'm from,and hopefully going back 2 :happysad:


----------



## DEUCES76

who got any kits for sale


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 7 2010, 01:27 AM~17415713
> *Yeah it's up in traverse city where I'm from,and hopefully going back 2 :happysad:
> *


You wanna move back to MI from FL?????


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah, i definatly make more $ in florida and the weather is a hell of alot better, but im getting older and realizing that $ is nice but there is some shit you cant buy

having family members with heath issues, losing both of my grandparents and not being there for friends and family 
basically missing out on the last 5-6? years just hasn't been worth it and i am ready to go back


----------



## grimreaper69

I know what ya mean. The only reason I haven't left is cuz my whole family is here. I was born and raised in this shithole town and it would be hard to leave.


----------



## stilldownivlife

At 21-22 I couldn't wait to get away but now at 29 I just can't wait to go back
and my wife feels the same
probly next spring


----------



## grimreaper69

You're only 29 and you consider yourself "getting older"? I guess I can't say much, I'm 30 and feel like I'm 60. 

You're gonna go from sunshine to snow. That's gonna suck.


----------



## urjustamemory

Just found out that my aunt's cancer has spread to her spine. Doctors said that there is nothing more that they can do for her. This sucks so much balls(no ****) right now, I have lost soo many loved ones in the past couple years. And to sit and just watch helplessly as my aunt goes, its just going to be a really large challenge for me to stay together and not fall into pieces.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 7 2010, 04:24 PM~17420695
> *Just found out that my aunt's cancer has spread to her spine. Doctors said that there is nothing more that they can do for her. This sucks so much balls(no ****) right now, I have lost soo many loved ones in the past couple years. And to sit and just watch helplessly as my aunt goes, its just going to be a really large challenge for me to stay together and not fall into pieces.
> *


My prayers go out to you and your family. :angel:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 7 2010, 03:59 PM~17420961
> *My prayers go out to you and your family. :angel:
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## Siim123

X3 brother :angel: :angel: . Keep up!


----------



## Esoteric

lost my job today, their loss


----------



## BODINE

which wheels on this?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2010, 11:44 PM~17424361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2010, 11:44 PM~17424361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ide pro tour the shit outa this bitch


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2010, 10:07 PM~17424546
> *ide pro tour the shit outa this bitch
> *


trade me somethin for it lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

DAMN THAT FALCON LOOKS LIKE IT WAS MELTED OR SOMESHIT BRO!


----------



## BODINE

i got falcon...promo caddy .... and anothet i cant remember for like 9.00....... sold one on ebay for like 35.00 already


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I LIKE FALCONS BUT THAT ONE LOOKS A LITTLE FUNNY IN THE FRONT AND ON THE ROOF AND ALONG THE BOTTOM BODYLINE. IT JUST LOOKS WARPED OR SOMETHIN. 

LIKE JEFF SAID IT WOULD LOOK COOL AS A PRO TOURING CAR BUT I THINK THE LOWRIDER LOOK IS GONNA BE SICK.


----------



## Kirby

I hate waiting on packages....i hate even more waiting on people to ship the fucking package...

DLO - this aint posted at you, im still waiting but its killin me to wait lol 

Hurse, get to the PO...you get my package yet? I aint checked the number or heard from you.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

YEAH HEARSE!!


----------



## rollindeep408

kjkj87 is a ripp off just to let people know i wouldnt do buisness with the guy if i were you :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE+May 7 2010, 10:44 PM~17424361-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <[email protected]_@May 7 2010, 11:07 PM~17424546
> *ide pro tour the shit outa this bitch
> *



Here's the start 










here it is before the babies showed up !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## jimbo

SWEET Mini...   













[/quote]


Check this out fellas... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2010, 12:28 PM~17427594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats what im talkin about right there :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt

Those are bad ass, and will only set you have a few hunderd bones


----------



## jimbo

> Those are bad ass, and will only set you have a few hunderd bones



Yupp, if I had the loot I'd get one.  Worth it.



http://www.weberprecision.com/weberprecision1_015.htm
[/quote]

Heres a link to get a better look.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Kirby+May 7 2010, 11:58 PM~17426053-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hate waiting on packages....i hate even more waiting on people to ship the fucking package...
> 
> 
> 
> Hurse, get to the PO...you get my package yet? I aint checked the number or heard from you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got bossman talked into giving me time this week to go to post office.. hes been working me like a slave...  nothing has arrived on my end....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D.L.O.Styles_@May 8 2010, 01:26 AM~17426341
> *YEAH HEARSE!!
> *


my aunt picked up your kits from storage, she has them in her car, i need to get with her and get them....


----------



## grimreaper69

SERIOUSLY???????????????? 

http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1730802729.html


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 8 2010, 12:21 PM~17428324
> *SERIOUSLY????????????????
> 
> http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1730802729.html
> *


:barf:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 8 2010, 02:21 PM~17428324
> *SERIOUSLY????????????????
> 
> http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1730802729.html
> *



I like it..... if I were in opposite land.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 8 2010, 02:21 PM~17428324
> *SERIOUSLY????????????????
> 
> http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1730802729.html
> *


it would look good if it didnt have those damn step bars on the side. other than that i like it


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 8 2010, 02:27 PM~17428801
> *it would look good if it didnt have those damn step bars on the side. other than that i like it
> *


x2


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 8 2010, 01:16 PM~17428307
> *i got bossman talked into giving me time this week to go to post office.. hes been working me like a slave...   nothing has arrived on my end....
> my aunt picked up your kits from storage, she has them in her car, i need to get with her and get them....
> *



Not true my friend...just checked and you got it on monday! I shipped it on saturday and you got it on monday...that was fast shipping. You sending priority too? :biggrin: 

Label/Receipt Number: 0309 2880 0001 9943 8332
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 3:22 PM on May 3, 2010 in KANSAS CITY, MO 64126. 


Detailed Results:

Delivered, May 03, 2010, 3:22 pm, KANSAS CITY, MO 64126 
Arrival at Post Office, May 03, 2010, 9:07 am, KANSAS CITY, MO 64127 
Processed through Sort Facility, May 02, 2010, 7:34 pm, KANSAS CITY, KS 66106 
Processed through Sort Facility, May 02, 2010, 2:25 am, LITTLE ROCK, AR 72231 
Acceptance, May 01, 2010, 11:56 am, GREENWOOD, AR 72936


----------



## gseeds

took these pics from the upstairs window in my appartment yesterday, the the cat that lives nextdoor was cleaning up his ride,was a 1960 wagon before he cut it up and put a coffin in, figured you mite like to see. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well shit, now i know what to do with my 60...thats wild as hell!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 8 2010, 04:19 PM~17429320
> *Not true my friend...just checked and you got it on monday! I shipped it on  saturday and you got it on monday...that was fast shipping. You sending priority too?  :biggrin:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0309 2880 0001 9943 8332
> Class: Priority Mail®
> Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
> Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 3:22 PM on May 3, 2010 in KANSAS CITY, MO 64126.
> 
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Delivered, May 03, 2010, 3:22 pm, KANSAS CITY, MO 64126
> Arrival at Post Office, May 03, 2010, 9:07 am, KANSAS CITY, MO 64127
> Processed through Sort Facility, May 02, 2010, 7:34 pm, KANSAS CITY, KS 66106
> Processed through Sort Facility, May 02, 2010, 2:25 am, LITTLE ROCK, AR 72231
> Acceptance, May 01, 2010, 11:56 am, GREENWOOD, AR 72936
> *


 pm sent....


----------



## darkside customs

I dont know how I never heard about this, but damn, another rapper that died...

For the younger guys on here that dont know, Gangstarr was a duo based outta NY 
DJ Premier being one of the baddest DJ's out on the East Coast
and G.U.R.U being one of the realist lyricists of the 90's.... RIP
Here's the link to the story
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/m...ith_cancer.html


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 8 2010, 07:45 PM~17430577
> *I dont know how I never heard about this, but damn, another rapper that died...
> 
> For the younger guys on here that dont know, Gangstarr was a duo based outta NY
> DJ Premier being one of the baddest DJ's out on the East Coast
> and G.U.R.U being one of the realist lyricists of the 90's.... RIP
> Here's the link to the story
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/m...ith_cancer.html
> *


its been a while since Guru has been sick, Nate Dogg has one foot in door as we speak


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2010, 04:58 PM~17429857
> *took these pics from the upstairs window in my appartment yesterday, the the cat  that lives nextdoor was cleaning up his ride,was a 1960 wagon before he cut it up and put a coffin in, figured you mite like to see. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a good Halloween prop


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 8 2010, 07:48 PM~17430593
> *its been a while since Guru has been sick, Nate Dogg has one foot in door as we speak
> *


Damn, I never even knew that he was sick... Damn shame.... 
Guess I should read up on shit more often...


----------



## Kirby

Someone email this guy and get these! lmao...i hope he is not serious. Then again this is arkansas and its possible.

http://fortsmith.craigslist.org/tag/1728978622.html


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 8 2010, 11:21 PM~17430876
> *Someone email this guy and get these! lmao...i hope he is not serious. Then again this is arkansas and its possible.
> 
> http://fortsmith.craigslist.org/tag/1728978622.html
> *


thats fuckin funny !! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

that 60 is pretty badass :thumbsup: im not sure about rolling around with the coffin in the back though


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Usy19A1Yo60&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Usy19A1Yo60&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

i love this jam :cheesy: 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q7ZtT93Xo8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q7ZtT93Xo8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z14wq2u0UYw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z14wq2u0UYw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sjWG1h5j4eE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sjWG1h5j4eE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFZLq6R-ZtM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFZLq6R-ZtM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 9 2010, 02:58 AM~17429857
> *took these pics from the upstairs window in my appartment yesterday, the the cat  that lives nextdoor was cleaning up his ride,was a 1960 wagon before he cut it up and put a coffin in, figured you mite like to see. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whoa, thats cool as shit!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

66 IMPALA FOR SALE
$400 OR $500 WITH 12 BOLT REAR END
283 MOTOR WITH FRONT DISASSEMBLED AND IN TRUNK, MISSING TIMING CHAIN, 2 BARREL CARB, AUTOMATIC POWERGLIDE TRANSMISISON, GOOD FRAME, TRUNK HAS A HOLE TOWARDS FRONT OF CAR BY REAR END, QUARTERS AND FENDERS IN REPAIRABLE CONDITION


hows that sound? sound like a good buy?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

pics??????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

only 2. i asked him to email me more.


----------



## [email protected]

:uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2010, 02:43 PM~17435832
> *only 2. i asked him to email me more.
> *


 :uh: post them , i might have to drive your way... :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its not here. its by springfield. lol, and if i do decide to get it im rollin down there ASAP after i sell the regal.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2010, 04:44 PM~17435464
> *66 IMPALA FOR SALE
> $400 OR $500 WITH 12 BOLT REAR END
> 283 MOTOR WITH FRONT DISASSEMBLED AND IN TRUNK, MISSING TIMING CHAIN, 2 BARREL CARB, AUTOMATIC POWERGLIDE TRANSMISISON, GOOD FRAME, TRUNK HAS A HOLE TOWARDS FRONT OF CAR BY REAR END, QUARTERS AND FENDERS IN REPAIRABLE CONDITION
> hows that sound? sound like a good buy?
> *


2 door or 4 ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

two.

and i shoulda favorited the ad cuz now i cant find the damn thing. i still have homies number though.. so im going to wait for those pics!
meanwhile, while searching i came up on a 69.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/1723291447.html


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 9 2010, 08:36 AM~17433652
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z14wq2u0UYw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z14wq2u0UYw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


Das Efx was the shit back in the day.... Shit, they had a CD back in 95 or 96 "Hold it Down" Probably the best album they had, the whole album was like a freestyle thang...


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2010, 03:44 PM~17435464
> *66 IMPALA FOR SALE
> $400 OR $500 WITH 12 BOLT REAR END
> 283 MOTOR WITH FRONT DISASSEMBLED AND IN TRUNK, MISSING TIMING CHAIN, 2 BARREL CARB, AUTOMATIC POWERGLIDE TRANSMISISON, GOOD FRAME, TRUNK HAS A HOLE TOWARDS FRONT OF CAR BY REAR END, QUARTERS AND FENDERS IN REPAIRABLE CONDITION
> hows that sound? sound like a good buy?
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres another for 900








For sale is a 1966 Chevy Impala. Everything in the car is 100% original except for the motor. The motor is a 350 Chevy engine. The car overall is rough with the original transmission. and 12 bolt posi rear end. The interior and headliner all needs to be replaced. The exterior is rough and will require new quarter panels and new inner and outer finder wells the paint has faded due to the car sitting outside for a while. There is a large amount of surface rust on the body, there isn't any rust going all the way through the floorboard on the car, the car will not start but the engine will turn over. The asking price for this vehicle is 900 obo. This is a true Chevy SS Impala with the original bucket seats and the gear shifter in the floor. This vehicle equiped with dual exhaust and headers with a solid frame. This vehicle is considered a true project car.


----------



## [email protected]

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

dude,one of these impalas is gonna be for your daily driver? first car?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

2nd car actually.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

im not trien to put u down but those cars need a shitload of work. these cars are EXPENSIVE! if thats your regal in the avi. (nice) just fixed that bitch up and ride.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2010, 08:03 PM~17459275
> *im not trien to put u down but those cars need a shitload of work. these cars are EXPENSIVE! if thats your regal in the avi. (nice) just fixed that bitch up and ride.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2010, 10:03 PM~17459275
> *im not trien to put u down but those cars need a shitload of work. these cars are EXPENSIVE! if thats your regal in the avi. (nice) just fixed that bitch up and ride.
> *





ive been tellin that fool , he needs to fix that regal up somethin serious, and worry about a project when he gets done with college and gets a good job, its gonna cost that dude damn near 50gs to get one of them whips up and runnin right and looking good ya know  


but he wont listen, hes gonna think he knows best and hes wise, for a 15 year old


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2010, 08:18 PM~17459446
> *ive been tellin that fool , he needs to fix that regal up somethin serious, and worry about a project when he gets done with college and gets a good job, its gonna cost that dude damn near 50gs to get one of them whips up and runnin right and looking good ya know
> but he wont listen, hes gonna think he knows best and hes wise, for a 15 year old
> *



I was too, thats why I was driving a 1986 Toyota PU when I was 16 instead of a 1971 Plymouth Roadrunner...I was only a kid and wanted a truck! I kick myself in the ass every time i se an old RR!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

anybody ever use a master airbrush from tcp global?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 11 2010, 08:13 PM~17460168
> *I was too, thats why I was driving a 1986 Toyota PU when I was 16 instead of a 1971 Plymouth Roadrunner...I was only a kid and wanted a truck! I kick myself in the ass every time i se an old RR!
> *



yeah, i know that feeling. i was given a 71 pontiac lemans red with white interior 350 2bbl 78000 orig miles when i got it. was in wisconsin for a stinit, so rust damage was in it...but car would absolutely fly. I took the badging off before i went to school, everybody there thought it was GTO w/o the wing...came cruising around in 2rd..sounding tough..lol. miss that ole hot rod!

one mornin before school stopped at a stop sign, this guy with a baby blue 70 GTO, pulls up and ask me politely if i knew where any GTO parts were...not sure if he even knew it WASNT a GTO..lol

Even if i wouldve kept the car, i would have had to put at least $5000 into the body, another $1000 in an overhauled engine...just wasnt worth the effort. I sold it, and got a 67 mustang instead :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

and by all means, im not hatein on D and what he wants to do, but sometimes you have to know where your at , and what you can do, and unless derrick is a trust fund baby, i dont think hes comein up with a cool 30 gs to get a rusted ass 66 ready to go  

if it were me, that regal he got would have the body work slowly done (time permiting) and then painted, clean the interior, and get the motor running right, juice that bitch and have the fliest whip in school right now......................................................... but thats just me


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ id go with that theory.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

x100000000000000


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 11 2010, 11:35 PM~17460472
> *anybody ever use a master airbrush from tcp global?
> *



Mr.Biggs. and IBLDMYOWN.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin: next


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2010, 08:09 PM~17460873
> *and by all means, im not hatein on D and what he wants to do, but sometimes you have to know where your at , and what you can do, and unless derrick is a trust fund baby, i dont think hes comein up with a cool 30 gs to get a rusted ass 66 ready to go
> 
> if it were me, that regal he got would have the body work slowly done (time permiting) and then painted, clean the interior, and get the motor running right, juice that bitch and have the fliest whip in school right now......................................................... but thats just me
> *


:yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife

i was bored tonight so i came up with a design for a t-shirt iron on


----------



## Hydrohype

question? I have to do a model for a friends 1/1 60 impala vert!
I thought i had one? checked the vault, i have a 60 hard top.
does the 60 vert come like the 59 vert? with a boot. and a optional top?
would that optional top from a 59 fit on a 60, if I cut the roof off the one i have?


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qFi3dTIn2c


Watch this... I absolutely guarantee you wont be sorry..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 12 2010, 04:50 AM~17462827
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qFi3dTIn2c
> Watch this... I absolutely guarantee you wont be sorry..
> *





love that year


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 12 2010, 12:57 AM~17462702
> *question? I have to do a model for a friends 1/1 60 impala vert!
> I thought i had one? checked the vault, i have  a 60 hard top.
> does the 60 vert come like the 59 vert? with a boot. and a optional top?
> would that optional top from a 59 fit on a 60, if I cut the roof off the one i have?
> *


the 60 imp vert kit didnt come out (UNLESS ITS SOME OLD ASS KIT) im doin one right now for someone and i can tell u the boot fits perfect. im pretty sure the uptop will also :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2010, 05:10 AM~17463300
> *the 60 imp vert kit didnt come out (UNLESS ITS SOME OLD ASS KIT) im doin one right now for someone and i can tell u the boot fits perfect. im pretty sure the uptop will also :biggrin:
> *


 I had a notion that I never seen a vert. but was not sure? 
thanks PINK86! I know you will show picks when your done! in fact i'l go to your thread
if you have progress picks..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 12 2010, 05:04 AM~17463282
> *love that year
> *


can you imagine driving that home? just the way it is in the video! 
oh God i think I would sleep in it..


----------



## 06150xlt

My neighbor's new ride


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 12 2010, 01:10 PM~17465317
> *can you imagine driving that home? just the way it is in the video!
> oh God i think I would sleep in it..
> *





lol truth!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 12 2010, 10:10 AM~17465325
> *My neighbor's new ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it always surprises me the shit that project dwellers will buy instead of a house..... :uh: 






























but it is a nice truck... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*HAPPY HUMP DAY * :dunno: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 12 2010, 12:55 PM~17467313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## 408models

what you charge for some thing like that bro?


----------



## stilldownivlife

:dunno: i was just fkn around and thought it would be cool to wear one at the majestics picnic this weekend 
they are just the iron on transfers 

pm me on some ideas if you want something done


----------



## 408models




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 12 2010, 03:14 PM~17468099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just showed this pic to my daughter. lol she wanted to give me a blackeye!:roflmao:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 12 2010, 10:55 PM~17467313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2010, 08:03 PM~17459275
> *im not trien to put u down but those cars need a shitload of work. these cars are EXPENSIVE! if thats your regal in the avi. (nice) just fixed that bitch up and ride.
> *



quoted for truth bro take this info from homies that have been there done that you have a clean project chillin in your driveway you gota crawl before you can walk :biggrin: get some experience from learning off that regal

i woulndt be trippin crawling down the strip in a hooked up regal in fact i do it and im slowly working on my 59 impala


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 12 2010, 12:10 PM~17465325
> *My neighbor's new ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick! the caddy front end looks factory on there :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 5 2010, 01:58 PM~17400694
> *i like shit thats tastefully done, no matter what it is, but thats just way toooo much there! 50'S!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EVIL C

:uh: why why WHY


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 07:56 AM~17475084
> *LOL I GUESS WHEN THIS GUY GETS HIS TIRES FOR THE 50'S!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats just fuckin retarded :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 07:56 AM~17475084
> *LOL I GUESS WHEN THIS GUY GETS HIS TIRES FOR THE 50'S!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bicycle rims on a car, NOW WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 04:56 AM~17475084
> *LOL I GUESS WHEN THIS GUY GETS HIS TIRES FOR THE 50'S!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 06:56 AM~17475084
> *LOL I GUESS WHEN THIS GUY GETS HIS TIRES FOR THE 50'S!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love me a good donk/hi riser but i agree-thats just fuckin retarded! them some strong ass wires! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 04:56 AM~17475084
> *LOL I GUESS WHEN THIS GUY GETS HIS TIRES FOR THE 50'S!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tires are on it


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 04:56 AM~17475084
> *LOL I GUESS WHEN THIS GUY GETS HIS TIRES FOR THE 50'S!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOOD RICH BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

I WONT TO HAVE A BIGRIM BUILDOFF WHO WONT SOME!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 13 2010, 04:23 PM~17480907
> *I WONT TO HAVE A BIGRIM BUILDOFF    WHO WONT SOME!?!?!?!?!?!?
> *


you dont want none...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2010, 04:24 PM~17480915
> *you dont want none...
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## [email protected]

27 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: 68impalatattooman, Reverend Hearse, Laidframe, STREETRACEKING, rollindeep408, phatras, 716 LAYIN LOW, tunzafun, 85Biarittz, slash, Met8to, MAZDAT, INTHABLOOD, lower_case_j, CNDYBLU66SS, grimreaper69, Esoteric



look at these knuckle heads :biggrin: 



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:twak: :twak: :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2010, 06:24 PM~17480915
> *you dont want none...
> *


x2.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 13 2010, 04:26 PM~17480947
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


It's out of my comfort level , so is a challenge , let's do it then fucker!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2010, 04:43 PM~17481137
> *It's out of my comfort level , so is a challenge , let's do it then fucker!
> *


NOW dont u go puting no! 24's on a hearse :happysad: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 04:56 AM~17475084
> *LOL I GUESS WHEN THIS GUY GETS HIS TIRES FOR THE 50'S!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: ^^the reason why i will never let a black fool get hold of my caprice
(no offense)


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 13 2010, 04:54 PM~17481273
> *:uh: ^^the reason why i will never let a black fool get hold of my caprice
> (no offense)
> *


 y cause it will come back looking butter than a s10 whit some old ass 18's on it REMEMBER CHRISTINE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 13 2010, 07:56 PM~17481307
> *y cause it will come back looking butter than a s10 whit some old ass 18's on it
> *


That was a low blow. NO ****!!!! :biggrin: Ain't nothin wrong with a Dime on 18's.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 13 2010, 04:46 PM~17481170
> *NOW dont u go puting no! 24's on a hearse :happysad:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 13 2010, 04:56 PM~17481307
> *y cause it will come back looking butter than a s10 whit some old ass 18's on it  REMEMBER CHRISTINE!!!!!!!!!
> *


I think an s10 on old 18's looks better than a circus car


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 13 2010, 05:04 PM~17481367
> *I think an s10 on old 18's looks better than a circus car
> *


x1000000000000 and i hate mini trucks in general....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

round my way bigger is batter :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 13 2010, 05:06 PM~17481395
> *round my way bigger is battered and beat :biggrin:
> *


 fixed...


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2010, 05:07 PM~17481402
> *fixed...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hearse speaks the truth


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Ain't that the truth. You buy a $200 car and put $10,000 worth of rims and shit on it. Either way it's still a POS. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2010, 05:10 PM~17481438
> *Ain't that the truth. You buy a $200 car and put $10,000 worth of rims and shit on it. Either way it's still a POS.  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i say. you can polish a piece of shit as much as you want, but its still a peice of shit. lol, just my way of thinking. not trying to get anyone butthurt here (just dont take it serious) :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have never seen a good looking donk, they are all hacked to shit....


----------



## sdkid

one of my homies cracks me up. he said a donk is just like a moped, it might look fun and all but its something you dont your friends to see you in :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i can strongly disagree with you. 









and double Os monte...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

18's and unders is 4 babymomma's :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 13 2010, 05:19 PM~17481527
> *i can strongly disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and double Os monte...
> *


that looks like shit..... stocks or 14's , no chinas, no big rims... you dont disrespect an old school like that.... :nono:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 13 2010, 05:19 PM~17481527
> *i can strongly disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and double Os monte...
> *


not a donk. donks are chevy caprices/ impalas that are lifted on big rims. no lift on your impala there boy, plus those rims are tucking.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2010, 07:20 PM~17481542
> *that looks like shit..... stocks or 14's , no chinas, no big rims... you dont disrespect an old school like that.... :nono:
> *


Dont do this much but i agree  with the gay bitch here ! Big rims need to stay on 75's and up ! The old schools need to be on stocks or 13x7's !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 13 2010, 07:21 PM~17481558
> *not a donk. donks are chevy caprices/ impalas that are lifted on big rims. no lift on your impala there boy.
> *


Not this stupid ass fight again about what a donk is or isn't ! If it at a truck it shouldn't be rollin 3 ft off the ground unless your gas hoppin !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oh now someone wants to get technical.. :uh:
well heres a "box" for you.









and a "donk"


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 13 2010, 07:26 PM~17481608
> *oh now someone wants to get technical.. :uh:
> well heres a "box" for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a "donk"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Truth be told ! I would roll the monte ! The rag i would need 13x7's , trade the rims for aa air ride set up !


----------



## sdkid

not a donk in my opinion. same story as the impala, not lifted and tucking rims in the back. dont wate your time pulling out photos, your gonna get the same responce from me


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 13 2010, 05:26 PM~17481608
> *oh now someone wants to get technical.. :uh:
> well heres a "box" for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a "donk"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wrong G bodies arent boxes


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

blahhh blahh blahhh :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2010, 07:25 PM~17481595
> *Not  this  stupid  ass  fight  again  about  what a  donk  is  or  isn't !    If  it    at    a  truck  it  shouldn't  be    rollin  3  ft  off  the  ground  unless  your  gas  hoppin  !
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2010, 08:25 PM~17481595
> *Not  this  stupid  ass  fight  again  about  what a  donk  is  or  isn't !    If  it    at    a  truck  it  shouldn't  be    rollin  3  ft  off  the  ground  unless  your  gas  hoppin  !
> *


Exactly. If you wanna have to CLIMB into a vehicle, buy a damn truck. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 13 2010, 05:13 PM~17481472
> *thats what i say. you can polish a piece of shit as much as you want, but its still a peice of shit. lol, just my way of thinking. not trying to get anyone butthurt here (just dont take it serious) :biggrin:
> *


If you want me to take a shit in a box and mark it guaranteed , I will :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 13 2010, 09:14 PM~17482176
> *If you want me to take a shit in a box and mark it guaranteed , I will :biggrin:
> *


You watchin too much Tommy Boy. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Yup


----------



## BiggC

> oh now someone wants to get technical.. :uh:
> well heres a "box" for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a "box"......this is. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 13 2010, 08:26 PM~17481608
> *oh now someone wants to get technical.. :uh:
> well heres a "box" for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i need a set of these wheels, so i can show little D how its done :biggrin: 



naw but for real, i need some of these wheels, anyone know where i can find some?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uptown charger nikka :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: thanks D


----------



## grimreaper69

Jeff, didn't I send you a set like that????


----------



## grimreaper69

Needs to be juiced on 13's, but the theme is alright. :biggrin: 

http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/1739816104.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2010, 10:33 PM~17482980
> *Jeff, didn't I send you a set like that????
> *




ill have to check, but they mighta been too big maybe, ill check :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Probably too big for a car. Hell, they're almost too big for a truck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naaa...just means ya gotta camber and tuck a lil hader... :biggrin: 

there is a limit on a truck tho, an old 70's truck ive seen a nice orange one runnin 28's & that was tasteful, but doin the same with a caprice and id rahter look at the ground...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 13 2010, 05:19 PM~17481527
> *i can strongly disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and double Os monte...
> *



that 62 is sick!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 08:44 PM~17483808
> *that 62 is sick!
> *


sure is.. i puked in my mouth a little bit... :barf:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2010, 08:51 PM~17483890
> *sure is.. i puked in my mouth a little bit... :barf:
> *


no i think, it does look good! but of course u got that syndrome where big rims look nasty blah blah 13s ons EVERYTHING. just like ur sig. "take it back to dade county"


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17484018
> *no i think, it does look good! but of course u got that syndrome where big rims look nasty blah blah 13s ons EVERYTHING. just like ur sig. "take it back to dade county"
> *


WHAT SIG YOU SPEAK OF??? :0 

AND NO 13'S ARE CRAP AS WELL, 14'S ONLY ON MY RIDES , GOOD LOOKS AND SAFE WEIGHT RANGE.....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2010, 05:27 PM~17480954
> *27 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: 68impalatattooman, Reverend Hearse, Laidframe, STREETRACEKING, rollindeep408, phatras, 716 LAYIN LOW, tunzafun, 85Biarittz, slash, Met8to, MAZDAT, INTHABLOOD, lower_case_j, CNDYBLU66SS, grimreaper69, Esoteric
> look at these knuckle heads :biggrin:
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



you up in dis bish too foolio :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2010, 06:24 PM~17481579
> *Dont  do  this  much  but  i  agree  with  the  gay  bitch    here  !    Big    rims    need  to  stay    on  75's  and  up !  The  old  schools  need  to  be    on  stocks    or  13x7's  !
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2010, 09:01 PM~17484059
> *WHAT SIG YOU SPEAK OF??? :0
> 
> AND NO 13'S ARE CRAP AS WELL, 14'S ONLY ON MY RIDES , GOOD LOOKS AND SAFE WEIGHT RANGE.....
> *


u know the sig :biggrin:  

evryone got there own taste. i love lowriders on 13s. i hate 14s!! only tire that looks good on it is a 520s. from 13s i'll ride one 4's


----------



## grimreaper69

Is this guy fuckin nuts????????

http://cgi.ebay.com/Galaxie-32-Foot-Tandem...=item19bc2e0c80

http://cgi.ebay.com/Galaxie-36-Foot-Tri-Ax...=item19bc2e1199


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17484940
> *Is this guy fuckin nuts????????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Galaxie-32-Foot-Tandem...=item19bc2e0c80
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Galaxie-36-Foot-Tri-Ax...=item19bc2e1199
> *


 :0 DEEEEZAM


----------



## grimreaper69

Check out all of his listings. He's fuckin crazy. $50 for a 67 Impala. :roflmao:

http://shop.ebay.com/modelcarkits/m.html?_...=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2010, 10:19 PM~17485121
> *Check out all of his listings. He's fuckin crazy. $50 for a 67 Impala. :roflmao:
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/modelcarkits/m.html?_...=&_trksid=p4340
> *


Gougin


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408414 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Fuckin Hearse throwin down on that ride.... Looks good bro


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 13 2010, 11:40 PM~17485914
> *Fuckin Hearse throwin down on that ride.... Looks good bro
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Guest

:cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2lM5SdMVlc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2lM5SdMVlc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## INTHABLOOD

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wow: :0 :0 that sure as helll aint your gran pops caddy..id like to take that to the seniors home & give the old folks a ride in that....


----------



## INTHABLOOD

if it wasnt for that damn hood youd be at a red light thinking ....i know that aint that caddy rumbling next to me as you keep looking around to find where its coming from ...id never expect that car to have that engine


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 14 2010, 05:43 PM~17491952
> *<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2lM5SdMVlc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2lM5SdMVlc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>
> *


THAT IS SIIIIIKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!! :wow:


----------



## chris mineer

that is bad asssssss


----------



## Kirby

Anyone know where to find the usps form to fill out for a stolen or fraud package? I keep searching and cant find anything. I wont be able to make it to the post office til monday so i was hoping to get it done this weekend.


----------



## Kirby

EDIT: i found the fraud one, dont need it...cant find the stolen one.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 14 2010, 01:57 PM~17492070
> *:wow:  :0  :0  that sure as helll aint your gran pops caddy..id like to take that to the seniors home & give the old folks a ride in that....
> *


X 1000 :naughty:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

was browsing our local lot of junk...
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1741584726.html

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1741492014.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1741484227.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1741386865.html
nice one
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1740970948.html


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17491952
> *<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2lM5SdMVlc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2lM5SdMVlc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>
> *


yea thats a badass caddy. i remember watchin that video for the first time a year or so ago. lets just say after it ended i was busy pckin my jaw up off the floor :0 lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541134


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 14 2010, 11:45 PM~17495705
> *EDIT: i found the fraud one, dont need it...cant find the stolen one.
> *


There isnt one.. You have to call the 1800 number.. Give them the tracking/confirmation number. They then check it out for a few days. They call you and say yes its gone or no you will have your box tomorrow.. If its gone they will open a case on it. However if you do not have insurance on the item then your SOL as they wont cover anything.. Good luck..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 15 2010, 09:26 PM~17501948
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541134
> *


That Merc is bad ass


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 15 2010, 10:49 PM~17502105
> *There isnt one.. You have to call the 1800 number.. Give them the tracking/confirmation number. They then check it out for a few days. They call you and say yes its gone or no you will have your box tomorrow.. If its gone they will open a case on it. However if you do not have insurance on the item then your SOL as they wont cover anything.. Good luck..
> *


That's the thing. I already had his post office investigate it and they said it was delivered. And to file it stolen. The insurance wouldn't cover it anyways because they claim it was delivered so that's out eitherway.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 16 2010, 12:04 AM~17501758
> *was browsing our local lot of junk...
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1741584726.html
> 
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1741492014.html
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1741484227.html
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1741386865.html
> nice one
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1740970948.html
> 
> *


That Lemans is pretty sweet. The guy who lives across the street from my mom has a MINT ORIGINAL 67 Lemans with only like 70,000 miles on it. He also has a 49 Chevy he rebuilt from JUNK. I'll try to get some pics this week.


----------



## EVIL C

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

ass up!


----------



## BODINE

4 engine kits for 9.95 free shipping 

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-ENGINE-KITS-FORD-CHE...=item563c74b762


----------



## jimbo

Did a lil' leafin' job. Nothin' spectacular. Just gold leaf and stripin'... :biggrin: :uh: 



































































This ones sittin' in Chopper legend Ron Simms tattoo shop in San Leandro CA. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Nice work Jimbo. Looks real good!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 16 2010, 01:33 PM~17505621
> *Did a lil' leafin' job. Nothin' spectacular. Just gold leaf and stripin'... :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones sittin' in Chopper legend Ron Simms tattoo shop in San Leandro CA.  :biggrin:
> *





i knew you been holin out! :biggrin: that shit looks real good brother


----------



## base905




----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by base905_@May 17 2010, 08:22 AM~17513730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I always thought this car was baddass... :wow: :0


----------



## gseeds

> Did a lil' leafin' job. Nothin' spectacular. Just gold leaf and stripin'... :biggrin: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job jimbo !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 17 2010, 11:29 AM~17513807
> *I always thought this car was baddass... :wow:  :0
> *


me too !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by jimbo+May 17 2010, 08:29 AM~17513807-->
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought this car was baddass... :wow:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gseeds_@May 17 2010, 09:14 AM~17514346
> *me too !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



me too, i love this car!!!!! im building the model of it right now!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Didn't get a real good pic, but he was just cruisin around town today.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 17 2010, 01:06 PM~17516720
> *Didn't get a real good pic, but he was just cruisin around town today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wtf? :0 where u live grim? thats freaks old hearse from miami


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm in Michigan bro.  I don't normally see rides like that around here. I was gonna try to chase him down and get some detailed pics but it was rush hour, he was in the far left lane and I was in the right. By the time I turned around he was gone.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 17 2010, 01:19 PM~17516833
> *I'm in Michigan bro.   I don't normally see rides like that around here. I was gonna try to chase him down and get some detailed pics but it was rush hour, he was in the far left lane and I was in the right. By the time I turned around he was gone.
> *



i didnt know he got rid of the car, paintjob is sick as fuck. very clean car, the whole rear of car has murals.


----------



## regalistic

test pic


----------



## sdkid

i got a question for all you 1:1 mechanics. the motor in my caprice is shaking my car real bad and it sounds like it wants to shut off and it throwing out black n blue smoke. this all started to happen after i filled it up with gas for the first time in about 2 years and it started doing all of this after i replaced the intake manifold on top. what you guys think is causing this?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 17 2010, 03:57 PM~17518417
> *i got a question for all you 1:1 mechanics. the motor in my caprice is shaking my car real bad and it sounds like it wants to shut off and it throwing out black n blue smoke. this all started to happen after i filled it up with gas for the first time in about 2 years and it started doing all of this after i replaced the intake manifold on top. what you guys think is causing this?
> *


the chevy badge in the front

sounds like Rings and seals.

also if it has a MAF sensor check that


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 17 2010, 04:57 PM~17518417
> *i got a question for all you 1:1 mechanics. the motor in my caprice is shaking my car real bad and it sounds like it wants to shut off and it throwing out black n blue smoke. this all started to happen after i filled it up with gas for the first time in about 2 years and it started doing all of this after i replaced the intake manifold on top. what you guys think is causing this?
> *


 Two years - your gas turned too varnish. Add two bottles of STP gas treatment. If that does not work you need to empty the tank completely.


----------



## sdkid

thanks for the advice guys. and showrodfreak i was thinking the same thing. i already added some stuff to the tank that was pretty pricy and i hope it helps. if not ima clean out the tank and the carburator to cause i think it might have gunk in it too.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 17 2010, 07:14 PM~17519823
> *thanks for the advice guys. and showrodfreak i was thinking the same thing. i already added some stuff to the tank that was pretty pricy and i hope it helps. if not ima clean out the tank and the carburator to cause i think it might have gunk in it too.
> *



:yessad:


----------



## grimreaper69

Which mirrors would you guys go with?

These?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT

These?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT

Or these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994-2001-C...=item335d3d17c9


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 17 2010, 07:35 PM~17520819
> *Which mirrors would you guys go with?
> 
> These?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> 
> These?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> 
> Or these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994-2001-C...=item335d3d17c9
> *


first one looks better but would be harder for people to notice. second and third dont look to nice but are noticeable. depends if u looking for style or for people to see your blinker


----------



## grimreaper69

Honestly, I could care less about the blinker. But I couldn't find any without the LED's.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 17 2010, 07:41 PM~17520919
> *Honestly, I could care less about the blinker. But I couldn't find any without the LED's.
> *


in that case i like the first one! looks cleaner. you try stylintrucks.com? they have sick ones


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm tryin to stick with Ebay. I find things cheaper there. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 17 2010, 07:14 PM~17519823
> *thanks for the advice guys. and showrodfreak i was thinking the same thing. i already added some stuff to the tank that was pretty pricy and i hope it helps. if not ima clean out the tank and the carburator to cause i think it might have gunk in it too.
> *


 yep a carburator kit would help. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

I just got back from the LHS, I had to pick up a case. While I was there I was checkin out the kits, they had:

(1) 66 Impala $19.99
(1) Revell Ford F-250 $21.99
(2) Revell GMC Syclones $22.99
(4) Revell 48 Fords $19.99

Among NUMEROUS other kits. I wanted to buy a kit, but couldn't justify getting one right now. If you had to choose, (other than the 66 Impala) which one would you get?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

F250.


----------



## phatras

go with the first set of mirrors.. I so hate mirror with the big ugly turn signals on them.. Seems thats all they really make anymore to.. 

On a side note i put the same style mirrors on my blazer i built forever ago.. I really like that style mirror..


----------



## coleman9219

does anybody know how to post youtube videos on the forums??


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 18 2010, 11:12 AM~17526643
> *I just got back from the LHS, I had to pick up a case. While I was there I was checkin out the kits, they had:
> 
> (1) 66 Impala $19.99
> (1) Revell Ford F-250 $21.99
> (2) Revell GMC Syclones $22.99
> (4) Revell 48 Fords $19.99
> 
> Among NUMEROUS other kits. I wanted to buy a kit, but couldn't justify getting one right now. If you had to choose, (other than the 66 Impala) which one would you get?
> *



gmc syclones


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/clt/1707072109.html


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2010, 04:12 PM~17529130
> *:roflmao:
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/clt/1707072109.html
> *


That's fuckin hilarious. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife

went to MAJESTICS picnic in daytona sun here are some flicks


----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## Linc

wicked pics! looks like a deadly show! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

bad ass pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

thanks - it was a good time, quite a few BADASS lows

my wife wasnt too happy about me draggin her to a carshow on our anniversary but...........:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2010, 12:12 PM~17529130
> *:roflmao:
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/clt/1707072109.html
> *


KANSAS CITY? REVEREND HEARSE?? :biggrin: 

J/K BRO


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2010, 03:12 PM~17529130
> *:roflmao:
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/clt/1707072109.html
> *


lmao! wow dude must be on crack. wonder if he meant $30? cuz he couldnt have paid more than $40 for it brand new


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 18 2010, 10:48 PM~17529599
> *thanks - it was a good time, quite a few BADASS lows
> 
> my wife wasnt too happy about me draggin her to a carshow on our anniversary but...........:biggrin:
> *



Thanks for the nice pics bro.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 18 2010, 06:31 PM~17530695
> *Thanks for the nice pics bro.
> *



X2


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt

Craigslist around me! :biggrin: 

62 rancharo

66 deville

49 chevy

63 impala


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 18 2010, 09:48 PM~17532781
> *Craigslist around me!  :biggrin:
> 
> 62 rancharo
> 
> 66 deville
> 
> 49 chevy
> 
> 63 impala
> *



thats a 62


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 18 2010, 09:48 PM~17532781
> *63 impala
> *


Not a 63 bro, that's a 62. They screwed up.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

somethin i painted :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2010, 10:24 PM~17533276
> *somethin i painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> somethin i painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surper nice paint bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2010, 09:24 PM~17533276
> *somethin i painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro thats sick! makes me think of st pattys day :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 18 2010, 10:52 PM~17533703
> *damn bro thats sick! makes me think of st pattys day  :thumbsup:
> *





wait till you see that bitch in three


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the 49 is almost finished hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 18 2010, 11:07 PM~17537018
> *the 49 is almost finished hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKN GOOD REV I ALWAYS LIKED THEM MERCS  AND BY WEN U GOING TO BE DONE WITH IT AND U GOT ANYMORE PICS OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 19 2010, 12:17 AM~17537072
> *LOOKN GOOD REV I ALWAYS LIKED THEM MERCS   AND BY WEN U GOING TO BE DONE WITH IT AND U GOT ANYMORE PICS OF IT :biggrin:
> *


hers a few more... ill grab more when its done...





















65 delta 88 convert, hot rod to high rider.... 





















both of these cars are full rebuilds here at the shop, paint interior , stereo systems, etc...


75 glasshouse, kandy red and silver, painted and molded bumpers...


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMN REV THOSE R SUM SWEET RIDES THUR THAT MERCS LOOKS SICK AND THAT DELTA IS SWEET AS FUCK BRO MY UNCLE USED TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE BUT HARD TOP ON CRAIGERS WEN I WAS A LIL DOGG LOL........ BUT NEVER KNEW WAT HAPPENED TO IT  IF U CAN POST SUM MORE OF IT :biggrin: 

IF MEMBER RT THE TAILLIGHTS WER ON TOP N BOTTOM R THOSE LIKE THAT ON THE DELTA


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have to finish the stereo install tomorrow, but heres a few more until then.... :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 18 2010, 11:51 PM~17537245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUPP EXACTLY LIKE IT  KOOL PICS REV  :wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 19 2010, 10:09 AM~17539902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ILL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I found Hearses long lost son!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 20 2010, 07:42 PM~17554712
> *I found Hearses long lost son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MCLOVEN!!!! :roflmao: J/K bro.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:0 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

Found a new addition to my truck. Before yall say anything it's mostly for my move to PA, I'll be able to pack the hell outta the truck. Gettin it for $50.

http://jxn.craigslist.org/pts/1747467625.html


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you an jeff could be best buddies :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

We've already talked and we're gonna hang out after I get settled in down there. I'll only be about 30 mins from the Burgh.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 20 2010, 07:55 PM~17554831
> *We've already talked and we're gonna hang out after I get settled in down there. I'll only be about 30 mins from the Burgh.
> *



Good luck on your move Grim. Hope everything works out good for you.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 20 2010, 07:59 PM~17554861
> *Good luck on your move Grim. Hope everything works out good for you.
> *


Anywhere is better that this shithole of a state.It's been a long time comin, we've talked about leavin state for a couple years. I finally said fuckit, it's time to go.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wish i had homies around my way. only LIL members (1:1 owners, model builders) i know in the state of MO are 2 hours away any way i go.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 20 2010, 08:03 PM~17554887
> *wish i had homies around my way. only LIL members (1:1 owners, model builders)  i know in the state of MO are 2 hours away any way i go.
> *


Same here. Rick and Scott (Mayhem) are about 2.5 hrs away.


----------



## Screw

*ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ME A 71 IMPALA MODEL?? IF U DO PM PLZ. TNX*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 20 2010, 08:03 PM~17554887
> *wish i had homies around my way. only LIL members (1:1 owners, model builders)  i know in the state of MO are 2 hours away any way i go.
> *



No body really around me that I know.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@May 20 2010, 05:26 PM~17555035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ME A 71 IMPALA MODEL?? IF U DO PM PLZ. TNX
> *


empty your pms, i have a resin one...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 20 2010, 07:55 PM~17554831
> *We've already talked and we're gonna hang out after I get settled in down there. I'll only be about 30 mins from the Burgh.
> *




:biggrin: yea its about time i get someone around here to build with, there is a bunch of old dudes that dont like lowriders here :uh: 


we will get ya set up foo, and its on an crackin from there


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2010, 08:50 PM~17555238
> *:biggrin:  yea its about time i get someone around here to build with, there is a bunch of old dudes that dont like lowriders here :uh:
> we will get ya set up foo, and its on an crackin from there
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2010, 12:26 PM~17373287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what we know so far:
> 
> 1 - This kit is an Impala, not an Impala SS. To my knowledge this may be the first time a non-SS 62 Impala has been kitted (please correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> 2 - There is only drivetrain, the dual-quad 409 with a four speed. For small block fans, time to kit-bash with that 63 or 64 Impala you've got on the shelf.
> 
> 3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.
> 
> 4 - There are full wheel covers and "poverty" caps for the steel wheels. There are two extra wheels for the optional slicks.
> 
> 5 - There are no markings on the tires or slicks. There are four decals for the whitewall tires and two wider whitewall decasl for the slicks.
> 
> 6 - The decal sheet has all of the dash gages, side moldings, and emblems, plus the generic race markings. Something I don't recall ever seeing in a kit is a decal for the shift knob with the four speed shift pattern!
> 
> 7 - The silver areas on the front and rear bumper will need to be painted by the builder.
> 
> 8 - There are two sets of headers (street and race) for the 409 engine. There is also a stock dual snorkel air cleaner and an oval shaped unit that appears to mimic an aftermarket unit.
> 
> 9 - There are two exhaust systems - stock and racing (side outlet).
> 
> 10 - All parts are bagged with the exception of the decal sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I GOT MY 2 IN TODAY ! 

MY 62 IMPALA KITS ARE IN ! I'LL HAVE PICS UP TOMMROW !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2010, 07:02 PM~17555855
> *I GOT  MY  2  IN  TODAY  !
> 
> MY  62  IMPALA  KITS  ARE  IN  !  I'LL  HAVE  PICS  UP  TOMMROW  !
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

?


out already


----------



## BODINE

this one skill 3

??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1-25-62-Chevy-I...=item19bc74cb83


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 20 2010, 07:03 PM~17554887
> *wish i had homies around my way. only LIL members (1:1 owners, model builders)  i know in the state of MO are 2 hours away any way i go.
> *


surprisingly there are quite a few homies from layitlow from louisville or some other part of ky. alot more than i expected :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 20 2010, 07:18 PM~17556000
> *surprisingly there are quite a few homies from layitlow from louisville or some other part of ky. alot more than i expected  :cheesy:
> *


YEP :wave:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2010, 10:17 PM~17555985
> *this one skill 3
> 
> ??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1-25-62-Chevy-I...=item19bc74cb83
> *


Damn, $28 shipped? I'll wait til my LHS gets em, which should be some time next week. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 20 2010, 09:19 PM~17556015
> *YEP  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: sup broski


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17556030
> *:wave:  :wave:  sup broski
> *


NOTHIN MUCH, BEEN WORKIN ON MY 1/25 SONOMA


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2010, 10:17 PM~17555985
> *this one skill 3
> 
> ??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1-25-62-Chevy-I...=item19bc74cb83
> *






fuck that! homie tryin to get hood rich :uh: 


ill grab that shit from my local hobby shop for 17.99


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 20 2010, 06:03 PM~17555345
> *:thumbsup:
> *



You're movin' out there by Dropped? 






There goes some TROUBLE right there... :yessad: :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 20 2010, 10:38 PM~17556234
> *You're movin' out there by Dropped?
> There goes some TROUBLE right there... :yessad:  :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


There goes the neighborhood. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 20 2010, 09:22 PM~17556051
> *NOTHIN MUCH, BEEN WORKIN ON MY 1/25 SONOMA
> *


hear that bro. if u need a cam for the box stock buildoff holla at me. i gots me a damn good one :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

FOR SALE. anybody interested?  

http://louisville.craigslist.org/ele/1749741696.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 20 2010, 10:58 PM~17556464
> *There goes the neighborhood.  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 21 2010, 03:00 AM~17559302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



i clicked it twice :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 21 2010, 07:25 AM~17559973
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i clicked it twice :biggrin:
> *


So did I. LMAO


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 21 2010, 05:44 AM~17560038
> *So did I. LMAO
> *


Me too :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Screw the cry babies REVELL ! Thank you for 2 GREAT BUYABLE KITS ! 


Now lets get the 68 and 69 Impala's on the drawing boards !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2010, 11:26 PM~17566914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw  the  cry  babies  REVELL  !    Thank  you  for  2  GREAT  BUYABLE  KITS  !
> Now  lets  get    the  68  and  69 Impala's  on  the  drawing  boards !
> *




:wow: :0 :wow: gotta get me a duece


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not here yet..checked yesterday. soon enuf..im not sweatin


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 21 2010, 08:52 PM~17567156
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  gotta get me a duece
> *


 x2 its time to do a lowlow :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2010, 09:26 PM~17566914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw  the  cry  babies  REVELL  !    Thank  you  for  2  GREAT  BUYABLE  KITS  !
> Now  lets  get    the  68  and  69 Impala's  on  the  drawing  boards !
> *



:yes:


----------



## rollindeep408

> went to MAJESTICS picnic in daytona sun here are some flicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90ed out 79


----------



## MARINATE

SUNROOF TOP, SKIRTED DOWN...


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2010, 11:03 PM~17568226
> *SUNROOF TOP, SKIRTED DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2010, 02:03 AM~17568226
> *SUNROOF TOP, SKIRTED DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2010, 11:26 PM~17566914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw  the  cry  babies  REVELL  !    Thank  you  for  2  GREAT  BUYABLE  KITS  !
> Now  lets  get    the  68  and  69 Impala's  on  the  drawing  boards !
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

HOLY SHIT TIME TO RUN AND GET MY DUECES TOMARROW!!


----------



## Esoteric

see yall in a week


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2010, 01:03 AM~17568226
> *SUNROOF TOP, SKIRTED DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Hell yeah!!!*


----------



## grimreaper69

:roflmao:

http://cgi.ebay.com/66-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS-396...37#ht_520wt_930


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 22 2010, 12:23 PM~17570830
> *:roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS-396...37#ht_520wt_930
> *


Super Rare!


----------



## jimbo

Exclusive USO EDITION Zeniths... Signed by Kita.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 22 2010, 01:23 PM~17570830
> *:roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS-396...37#ht_520wt_930
> *


You see the shipping?? WOW!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 22 2010, 02:32 PM~17570868
> *Super Rare!
> *


The only thing that makes it rare is the fact that it's kinda hard to find at an LHS............ For now.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2010, 08:26 PM~17566914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw  the  cry  babies  REVELL  !    Thank  you  for  2  GREAT  BUYABLE  KITS  !
> Now  lets  get    the  68  and  69 Impala's  on  the  drawing  boards !
> *


Hearse: I got to do my vert before these..! I am falling way off!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 22 2010, 03:00 PM~17570967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive USO EDITION Zeniths... Signed by Kita.
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin: 


thats sick!


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 22 2010, 06:00 PM~17571802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Michaels???


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 22 2010, 04:15 PM~17571853
> *:0  Michaels???
> *


hobby lobby one one left  sweeet


----------



## BODINE

made some fried pickles ...got the ovals cuz they big!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 22 2010, 03:00 PM~17570967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive USO EDITION Zeniths... Signed by Kita.
> *


 :wow: THOSE ARE BADASS!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 21 2010, 12:00 AM~17559302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 why wont it work?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## coleman9219

:biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

i have a ? i got an convert. beretta today and went to strip it only to find out it was resin.. any one know who made it.. thanks


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 23 2010, 06:06 PM~17578937
> *i have a ?  i got an convert. beretta today and went to strip it only to find out it was resin.. any one know who made it.. thanks
> *


wow thats weird. today at work i was thinkin about choppin the roof off my beretta kit i have and makin it into a convertible. what a coinkydink :wow:


----------



## gseeds

WTF ?? i just went to my local hobbie shop to get the new 62 impala, i was thinking just like what i paid for the 66 impala,$19.99, no it was $24.99 and came out to $27,43 with tax, i got it anyway,but cant help but think, [email protected]#K! that was a little high, did i pay too much,or is this what everyone is paying ?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 23 2010, 08:18 PM~17579758
> *WTF  ?? i just went to my local hobbie shop to get the new 62 impala, i was thinking just like what i paid for the 66 impala,$19.99, no it was $24.99 and came out to $27,43 with tax, i got it anyway,but cant help but think, [email protected]#K!  that was a little high, did i pay too much,or is this what everyone is paying ?
> *


Yeah thats pretty much the going price for em.


----------



## DEUCES76

i paid 15 for my 62 impalas from my hook up


----------



## grimreaper69

My LHS still doesn't have the 62 in. :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 23 2010, 10:51 PM~17580562
> *i paid 15 for my 62 impalas from my hook up
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



hook it up ronnie :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

trying to get some money to buy me one of these. fucken badass








heres a link to a video of it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbmoH6wRNOU&feature=related


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17580595
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> hook it up ronnie :biggrin:
> *


I PAID FREE 99 FROM MY HOOK UP!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 22 2010, 11:23 AM~17570830
> *:roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS-396...37#ht_520wt_930
> *


cheap price... but the shipping makes it an even deal base on a sticker price! :biggrin: no deal there!


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pEbGLE5EVP0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pEbGLE5EVP0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

love this jam


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q7ZtT93Xo8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q7ZtT93Xo8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PfjF4yr8GVA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PfjF4yr8GVA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NLokvR5UsQQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NLokvR5UsQQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BiggC

Whatcha know about this right here??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D39Lm_HRfOs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D39Lm_HRfOs&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

you would come in here and post up some bullshit like that huh C?

im postin classics, and you bring garbage :uh:


----------



## phatras

What.. Jeff.. Informer is a classic.. There prob not a person in here over 25 who doesnt know most every word to that song..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2010, 04:31 PM~17587948
> *What.. Jeff.. Informer is a classic.. There prob not a person in here over 25 who doesnt know most every word to that song..
> *




lol maybe you :biggrin: i cant under stand half the shit dude ever said lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well ya got me..im 30 and havent a damned clue who the fuck he is.


----------



## darkside customs

Yall are fools LMAO....
Let me try and skool yall on some classic shit


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dont be bringin no Alvin & the Chipmunks back homie!.... :biggrin: lol


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs




----------



## stilldownivlife

onyx - i used to love the version with biohazard - we would roll with that on repeat all night with the windows down and the system up :thumbsup:


another shirt design


----------



## [email protected]

:uh: that the best you got? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

between painting and finding music... Have faith in ya boy


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2010, 05:32 PM~17588561
> *between painting and finding music... Have faith in ya boy
> *




:biggrin: i found all them while i was foilin this nova for the box stock build off lol


----------



## stilldownivlife

this is what i grew up on :biggrin:

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/izB85LUlygE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/izB85LUlygE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## stilldownivlife

:banghead: :dunno:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izB85LUlygE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2010, 05:36 PM~17588609
> *  :banghead:  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izB85LUlygE
> *





too short is the shit! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:yes: the old too short - im not digging his newer stuff


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 24 2010, 02:33 PM~17588582
> *:biggrin:  i found all them while i was foilin this nova for the box stock build off lol
> *


Yea, but painting more than one car, and multi tasking is a real bitch :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2010, 05:42 PM~17588671
> *:yes: the old too short - im not digging his newer stuff
> *




fo sho



all them cats old shit is great!


eazy, dre. snoop, mc eiht, spice1,brother lynch, shit man the list goes on ya know with that west coast rap.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2010, 05:43 PM~17588701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *





this whole CD is the shit


----------



## [email protected]

post up some music to drive by :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmhZVA46Qpo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmhZVA46Qpo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PZcH7348eiw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PZcH7348eiw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## [email protected]

got some thump in da trunk? play this shit! :biggrin: 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GOSRZTh1Aho&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GOSRZTh1Aho&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :yes: king tee, wc, cypress hill, rappin 4 tay - i still listen to all that


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs




----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 24 2010, 04:52 PM~17588810
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PZcH7348eiw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PZcH7348eiw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



:biggrin: metalflake green on D's i look suspicious :biggrin: love that line


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2010, 05:58 PM~17588891
> *:biggrin: metalflake green on D's i look suspicious :biggrin:  love that line
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9OLxp9qOGU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9OLxp9qOGU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

throw some d's on it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

nevermind


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what is this made off? and how can i get some?


----------



## BODINE

was little bored


----------



## jimbo

Dam..... :0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 24 2010, 10:28 PM~17592061
> *what is this made off? and how can i get some?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Foam, Micheals, Walmart or check Gseeds thread on how to


----------



## BODINE

might make like tubs over them or ..just keep it that way and neat lol

dunno y just wanted to do it


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 24 2010, 10:28 PM~17592061
> *what is this made off? and how can i get some?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, those woulda been perfect for my Dimebag build.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 24 2010, 07:34 PM~17592139
> *Foam, Micheals, Walmart or check Gseeds thread on how to
> *


cool do u know what its called?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 24 2010, 07:34 PM~17592144
> *might make like tubs over them or ..just keep it that way and neat lol
> 
> dunno y just wanted to do it
> *



That looks crazy as fuck Bodine! :wow:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 24 2010, 08:36 PM~17592175
> *That looks crazy as fuck Bodine! :wow:
> *


still gettin clip to you llol

was low on cash ...negative in account then got a refund $995.00 for over pay on escrow ...so got like 5 packages going out this week lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 24 2010, 10:36 PM~17592173
> *cool do u know what its called?
> *


Just craft foam. Comes in a pack of assorted colors.


----------



## mademan

comming soon...... hopefully. hahaha


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good mike


----------



## tunzafun

this is just sick... :0 

http://www.digus.com.br/phpBB3/viewtopic.p...c4756993a74ca54


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2010, 04:54 PM~17588839
> *:thumbsup:  :yes: king tee</span>, wc, cypress hill, rappin 4 tay - i still listen to all that
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>_*Ya betta ge ready, I'm finta act a foo!!*_


----------



## Tonioseven

The rest of the pictures...

http://public.fotki.com/wackydave/car_show...guys/page3.html


----------



## SlammdSonoma

61 Olds Starfire?


----------



## Tonioseven

Yep. I want a kit of it but it ain't in the budget right now.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]th_@May 25 2010, 11:18 PM~17605267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for postin this j. im plannin on TRYING to open a kit here soon and this will def be a big help to me :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 25 2010, 10:45 PM~17606776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R/C!


----------



## gseeds

these are bad aSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!! wow !! nice !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-AMC-HORNET-DEALER...=item3f000b7880
this would be super badass as a pro touring ride!


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Trucks man... :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 26 2010, 07:20 AM~17608145
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-AMC-HORNET-DEALER...=item3f000b7880
> this would be super badass as a pro touring ride!
> *


slam that bitch to the ground on some staggered 18s painted black and itd be off the chain! :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 25 2010, 07:58 AM~17595151
> *comming soon...... hopefully. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fawk ... :wow: 

A two door BB


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 26 2010, 08:45 AM~17606776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Looks real


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 24 2010, 03:45 PM~17588713
> *this whole CD is the shit
> *



was jamming this shit just last week!!  

every track still jams


----------



## danny chawps

> these are sick :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh: newbs with all these fucking topics lately


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 26 2010, 01:45 PM~17611340
> *:uh: newbs with all these fucking topics lately
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 01:46 PM~17611351
> *:wow:
> *



:run: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 26 2010, 01:56 PM~17611478
> *:run:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 26 2010, 03:45 PM~17611340
> *:uh: newbs with all these fucking topics lately
> *





or KB goin crazy post whorein today  i thought he had a chopper to work on, i musta been wrong :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2010, 01:37 PM~17611977
> *or KB goin crazy postal today   i thought he had a chopper to work on, i musta been wrong :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

if anyone dont like this ill remove it lol


http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...ideo3gpp952.flv


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2010, 05:34 PM~17613149
> *if anyone dont like this ill remove it lol
> http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...ideo3gpp952.flv
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats messed up, but funny. :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2010, 03:34 PM~17613149
> *if anyone dont like this ill remove it lol
> http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...ideo3gpp952.flv
> *


ewwww :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 26 2010, 05:50 AM~17608457
> *:wow: Looks real
> *


insane detail huh! i saw those pics on another random picture topic and thought you all would like it! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+May 26 2010, 02:40 PM~17612017-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it crossed my mind. :0
> 
> <[email protected]_@May 26 2010, 02:37 PM~17611977
> *or KB goin crazy post whorein today   i thought he had a chopper to work on, i musta been wrong :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: i am.and im working on that 78 monte. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0 

Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
Poster Posts
[email protected] 1251
BODINE 907
Minidreams Inc. 738
spikekid999 556
CNDYBLU66SS 520
grimreaper69 461
youcantfademe 406
betoscustoms 401
mcloven 396
rollinoldskoo 337


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 26 2010, 12:45 AM~17606776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These yours? check out my build topic on the last couple pages...i am building a burb, boat and trailer and working on some other things. I need to update pictures baddd... i got alot more done.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17618368
> *These yours? check out my build topic on the last couple pages...i am building a burb, boat and trailer and working on some other things. I need to update pictures baddd... i got alot more done.
> *


naw they aint mine, i just saw those pics on another random picture topic and thought you all would like to see the pics


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2010, 10:22 PM~17615268
> *:0
> 
> Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster  Posts
> [email protected]  1251
> BODINE  907
> Minidreams Inc.  738
> spikekid999  556
> CNDYBLU66SS  520
> grimreaper69  461
> youcantfademe  406
> betoscustoms  401
> mcloven  396
> rollinoldskoo  337
> *





i gotta step my game up lol


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2010, 09:22 PM~17615268
> *:0
> 
> Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster  Posts
> [email protected]  1251
> BODINE  907
> Minidreams Inc.  738
> spikekid999  556
> CNDYBLU66SS  520
> grimreaper69  461
> youcantfademe  406
> betoscustoms  401
> mcloven  396
> rollinoldskoo  337
> *




:uh: post whores :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 27 2010, 07:51 AM~17619468
> *:uh:  post whores  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2010, 05:33 AM~17619431
> *i gotta step my game up lol
> *


shit you have half as many post in one topic as i do all together..lol..


----------



## Linc

does anyone have any pics of bubble caprices with the trunk open showing setups, systems, whores or dead bodies?! looking to see what the trunk jambs look like! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

IM SEEING DOUBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 27 2010, 04:45 PM~17623334
> *IM SEEING DOUBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: Nice score.


----------



## phatras

K.. all my LIL buds not in the rust belt.. Aka anywhere beside MI..lol.. I need a part for my van.. The ones ive seen here in mi are junk like mine.. Its a wire harness and plug. If you have a connection with a junkyard or know of a good place online to score one hit me up.. 

Its a 98 Transport aka venture so all those are the same.. the plug goes form the inside to outside. its on the driver side of the van right where the feet of the middle row is.. theres two rivits that hold it in. need the top portion with some wire and all the plugs that go into the bottom and some wire coming off them so i can splice it all together.. Mine are corroded and want a perfect one if you can help PM me ASAP.. My van will not run right now so need it asap.. 

Some pics..


----------



## [email protected]

them fuel lines dont look to good either :ugh: or they break lines? lol either way, they look suspect!


----------



## phatras

its all good on the lines.. there solid.. im not replacing all that shit..lol..


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2010, 03:33 PM~17624606
> *its all good on the lines.. there solid.. im not replacing all that shit..lol..
> *


 :wow: :ugh: :ugh: :sprint: :run:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2010, 06:33 PM~17624606
> *its all good on the lines.. there solid.. im not replacing all that shit..lol..
> *


You slam on the brakes a couple times and they'll burst. That's what my brake lines looked like before they burst.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 27 2010, 09:05 PM~17626417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: cast them bitches :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2010, 07:11 PM~17626471
> *:wow:  cast them bitches :biggrin:
> *


not me ...mines not good enuff but know whos is :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

The lines are 12 years old and exposed to salty ass roads each winter of coarse they look like shit.. no big thing.. its really not an issue.. Look under a 08 and the lines are rusty. Its the perks of our salty ass roads.. There not leaking, damp, or bulged. If its not broke dont fix it.. BTW ever been to a repair shop and had them say.. Oh your lines are rusty better replace them.. Nope. why open a can of worms if you dont have to..


----------



## grimreaper69

Good point, fix it when it breaks.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 27 2010, 06:53 PM~17626826
> *Good point, fix it when it breaks.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: HEY I WASNT TRYIN TO OPEN UP A CAN OF WORMS LOL

I WAS JUST POINTIN SHIT OUT IS ALL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 27 2010, 09:53 PM~17626826
> *Good point, fix it when it breaks.
> *





JUST HOPE HES NOT DOIN 90 WHEN THEY BREAK LOL


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 27 2010, 07:05 PM~17626417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those would look sick on my f350...I might have to get that kit just for the rims :wow:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 27 2010, 08:05 PM~17626952
> *Those would look sick on my f350...I might have to get that kit just for the rims  :wow:
> *


if u get marked down not bad 29.00 after tax

reg.. 75.00 lol


hurry go get it


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2010, 07:58 PM~17626878
> *JUST HOPE HES NOT DOIN 90 WHEN THEY BREAK LOL
> *


thats what ebrakes are for..lol. no really most newer cars still have some braking power even when the rear lines are open. something about the valves in the master blah blah blah.. a brake tech at my old job tried to explain it once. I think they may be fuel return lines though not sure didnt really pay attention..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2010, 09:58 PM~17626878
> *JUST HOPE HES NOT DOIN 90 WHEN THEY BREAK LOL
> *


Nah, he'll still stop, it'll just take a LOT longer. I ran all winter with just ONE front brake.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 FUCK THAT! I LIKE STOPPING WHEN I HAVE TO!

AND HE MIGHT BE RIGHT, THEY MIGHT BE RETURN LINES, I HAVE TO REPLACE THE ONES ON MY BLAZER SOON, SHIT WOULD JUST PUMP OUT GAS ON START UP, NEEDLESS TO SAY, AND TANK OF GAS DIDNT GO FAR LOL


----------



## gagers16

cheap ass model rims!!!!
http://www.collectablediecast.com/Accessories_c_172.html


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got my 62 today..was a whole case there. i just got one kit. theres also a case of syclone back there too :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2010, 02:45 PM~17624065
> *K.. all my LIL buds not in the rust belt.. Aka anywhere beside MI..lol.. I need a part for my van.. The ones ive seen here in mi are junk like mine.. Its a wire harness and plug. If you have a connection with a junkyard or know of a good place online to score one hit me up..
> 
> Its a 98 Transport aka venture so all those are the same.. the plug goes form the inside to outside. its on the driver side of the van right where the feet of the middle row is.. theres two rivits that hold it in.  need the top portion with some wire and all the plugs that go into the bottom and some wire coming off them so i can splice it all together.. Mine are corroded and want a perfect one if you can help PM me ASAP.. My van will not run right now so need it asap..
> 
> Some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


try pacfic auto salvage in amaracan caynon ca


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@May 27 2010, 09:08 PM~17627652
> *cheap ass model rims!!!!
> http://www.collectablediecast.com/Accessories_c_172.html
> *


yup I bought an ass load of em...then sold em on ebay for 3x as much


----------



## 06150xlt

Its 4:20 am, I have been up since 4am yesterday :wow: I worked 6am-2pm, went home and seen the wife and played with the kid...now I'm back at work for a 10:15pm-6:15am shift :uh: I have had 3 - 22oz NOS energy drinks and I can sit still :run: and my heart feels like is gonna explode!  Sorry ...I'm bored and forgot to bring something to build :boink:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 28 2010, 03:22 AM~17630396
> *Its 4:20 am, I have been up since 4am yesterday :wow: I worked 6am-2pm, went home and seen the wife and played with the kid...now I'm back at work for a 10:15pm-6:15am shift  :uh: I have had 3 - 22oz NOS energy drinks and I can sit still  :run: and my heart feels like is gonna explode!   Sorry ...I'm bored and forgot to bring something to build  :boink:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 

u tried the nitrous ones ....got lots of energy in them 

http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/f...OUS-MONSTER.jpg


----------



## BODINE

heard these are badass 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/image/61...tml?id=H3ikUhtB


----------



## 06150xlt

:no: but i might give it a shot...and the cocaine ones i think were made by coca-cola, but i don't think they sell em anymore?


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gREZNy7mPG4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gREZNy7mPG4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



:0


----------



## jimbo

Classic right there J! :cheesy: 


Here's some OGee' STILL doin' they thang!!! :wow: :wow: 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkxSHTVqSgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkxSHTVqSgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


STRAIGHT SLAPS RIGHT HERE... :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## regalistic

puttin my lincon up for sale this weekend..... a takers .... :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 28 2010, 11:24 AM~17632123
> * Classic right there J! :cheesy:
> Here's some OGee' STILL doin' they thang!!! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkxSHTVqSgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkxSHTVqSgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> STRAIGHT SLAPS RIGHT HERE... :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 28 2010, 05:09 AM~17630578
> *:no: but i might give it a shot...and the cocaine ones i think were made by coca-cola, but i don't think they sell em anymore?
> *


u can order them ...that wasnt allowed to keep the cocaine name ...so now just has label over name that says no name or put name here or somethin lol


----------



## [email protected]

For many, Memorial Day brings to mind images of parades and picnics, of barbecues and baseball games. What's sometimes forgotten are the reasons for the holiday: The sacrifices made by American soldiers in times of conflict.
Here's a brief look at how the holiday got its start ...

The first holiday
Originally, the holiday was known as "Decoration Day." It was started by a Civil War general named Gen. John Logan, who was the Commander-in-Chief of the Grand Army of the Republic. General Logan sought a way to help the country come back together after the horrors and divide of the Civil War.

The holiday was first observed on May 30, 1868, and Gen. Logan chose that date for two very important reasons: First, the day did not mark the anniversary of a Civil War battle, and second "flowers would likely be in bloom all over the United States." Indeed, many took flowers to Arlington National Cemetery, an activity that still occurs every year.

An official holiday
This may come as a bit of a surprise, but Memorial Day, despite having been around for over 100 years in one form or another, didn't become an official federal holiday until 1971, when Congress passed the National Holiday Act. This created a three-day weekend at the end of May. Prior to this, different states observed the holiday on different days.

Also worth noting — the "national moment of remembrance." This moment takes place at 3 p.m. local time on Memorial Day and lasts one minute. According to Remember.gov, "the Moment does not replace traditional Memorial Day events; rather it is an act of national unity in which all Americans, alone or with family and friends, honor those who died for our freedom. It will help to reclaim Memorial Day as the sacred and noble holiday it was meant to be. In this shared remembrance, we connect as Americans."

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY & thank you soldiers


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 28 2010, 02:17 PM~17633081
> *puttin my lincon up for sale this weekend..... a takers .... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WHAT YOU DOIN THAT FO?????


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2010, 10:04 PM~17636471
> *For many, Memorial Day brings to mind images of parades and picnics, of barbecues and baseball games. What's sometimes forgotten are the reasons for the holiday: The sacrifices made by American soldiers in times of conflict.
> Here's a brief look at how the holiday got its start ...
> 
> The first holiday
> Originally, the holiday was known as "Decoration Day." It was started by a Civil War general named Gen. John Logan, who was the Commander-in-Chief of the Grand Army of the Republic. General Logan sought a way to help the country come back together after the horrors and divide of the Civil War.
> 
> The holiday was first observed on May 30, 1868, and Gen. Logan chose that date for two very important reasons: First, the day did not mark the anniversary of a Civil War battle, and second "flowers would likely be in bloom all over the United States." Indeed, many took flowers to Arlington National Cemetery, an activity that still occurs every year.
> 
> An official holiday
> This may come as a bit of a surprise, but Memorial Day, despite having been around for over 100 years in one form or another, didn't become an official federal holiday until 1971, when Congress passed the National Holiday Act. This created a three-day weekend at the end of May. Prior to this, different states observed the holiday on different days.
> 
> Also worth noting — the "national moment of remembrance." This moment takes place at 3 p.m. local time on Memorial Day and lasts one minute. According to Remember.gov, "the Moment does not replace traditional Memorial Day events; rather it is an act of national unity in which all Americans, alone or with family and friends, honor those who died for our freedom. It will help to reclaim Memorial Day as the sacred and noble holiday it was meant to be. In this shared remembrance, we connect as Americans."
> 
> HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY & thank you soldiers
> *


TRUTH!!!!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2010, 08:04 PM~17636471
> *For many, Memorial Day brings to mind images of parades and picnics, of barbecues and baseball games. What's sometimes forgotten are the reasons for the holiday: The sacrifices made by American soldiers in times of conflict.
> Here's a brief look at how the holiday got its start ...
> 
> The first holiday
> Originally, the holiday was known as "Decoration Day." It was started by a Civil War general named Gen. John Logan, who was the Commander-in-Chief of the Grand Army of the Republic. General Logan sought a way to help the country come back together after the horrors and divide of the Civil War.
> 
> The holiday was first observed on May 30, 1868, and Gen. Logan chose that date for two very important reasons: First, the day did not mark the anniversary of a Civil War battle, and second "flowers would likely be in bloom all over the United States." Indeed, many took flowers to Arlington National Cemetery, an activity that still occurs every year.
> 
> An official holiday
> This may come as a bit of a surprise, but Memorial Day, despite having been around for over 100 years in one form or another, didn't become an official federal holiday until 1971, when Congress passed the National Holiday Act. This created a three-day weekend at the end of May. Prior to this, different states observed the holiday on different days.
> 
> Also worth noting — the "national moment of remembrance." This moment takes place at 3 p.m. local time on Memorial Day and lasts one minute. According to Remember.gov, "the Moment does not replace traditional Memorial Day events; rather it is an act of national unity in which all Americans, alone or with family and friends, honor those who died for our freedom. It will help to reclaim Memorial Day as the sacred and noble holiday it was meant to be. In this shared remembrance, we connect as Americans."
> 
> HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY & thank you soldiers
> *


Thanks Jeff ... and thanks to all my fellow soldiers, saliors, airmen and marines!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 28 2010, 10:08 PM~17636484
> *:0 WHAT YOU DOIN THAT FO?????
> *


gonna put it up for $5500.... buy it mayne :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/1763296758.html


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://slack.servebeer.com/impala.html 
this a good deal for 800 obo?
I have a 64 Impala 2dr har top for sale good for restor or parts. Was running when parked 10 yrs ago. Originaly 283 with power glide. Power glide has been replaced with turbo 350 it leaks from the front seal. The car has damage to the passanger side rear quarter panel and trunk lid. Other panels have expected dents and dings and rust for a car this age. The floor pans will need patches as well as the rear inner fenders. The brakes are currently locked up and a trailer will be required for removal. $800 or best offer will consider trades. Car is located just outside of Slater Mo. 

As of 4/18 the brakes are no longer locked up all brake hardware has been removed and will be in the trunk. I have all the trim that is not in the pics except one of the C shaped peices that connet the upper trim to the lower trim. I also have the original intake, carb, fan and fan shroud.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 29 2010, 08:15 PM~17643197
> *http://slack.servebeer.com/impala.html
> this a good deal for 800 obo?
> I have a 64 Impala 2dr har top for sale good for restor or parts. Was running when parked 10 yrs ago. Originaly 283 with power glide. Power glide has been replaced with turbo 350 it leaks from the front seal. The car has damage to the passanger side rear quarter panel and trunk lid. Other panels have expected dents and dings and rust for a car this age. The floor pans will need patches as well as the rear inner fenders. The brakes are currently locked up and a trailer will be required for removal. $800 or best offer will consider trades. Car is located just outside of Slater Mo.
> 
> As of 4/18 the brakes are no longer locked up all brake hardware has been removed and will be in the trunk. I have all the trim that is not in the pics except one of the C shaped peices that connet the upper trim to the lower trim. I also have the original intake, carb, fan and fan shroud.
> *





once again :uh: you just dont listen to no one man! why the fuck do you want a rusted pile of shit you cant drive for?

you make no sence at all man! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

fix up what ya got man...ive seen two of your cars rockin the boulevards, one with switches, the other rollin some 26"s....both had some awesome flavor goin on....

wax ur shit, slap some spinner hubcaps on it..bump some 6X9's and call it a day :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## BODINE

does new 62 come with different engine options/


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 29 2010, 11:48 PM~17644169
> *does new 62 come with different engine options/
> *


according to the site just drag racing headers are extra.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 29 2010, 10:18 PM~17643973
> *once again :uh:  you just dont listen to no one man! why the fuck do you want a rusted pile of shit you cant drive for?
> 
> you make no sence at all man!  :uh:
> *


 :uh: IM not buying it, my DAD wants it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 30 2010, 12:04 AM~17644283
> *:uh: IM not buying it, my DAD wants it.
> *





why you sellin or tradein your regal then foo?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

to get somethin better!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 29 2010, 12:38 PM~17640668
> *gonna put it up for $5500.... buy it mayne :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I REALLY DO LIKE THAT STYLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 30 2010, 01:33 PM~17646831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 30 2010, 12:07 AM~17644305
> *to get somethin better!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 30 2010, 03:00 PM~17647211
> *:uh:
> *





what you lookin to get better? you dont have no loot foo! and if you think someones gonna trade you a 60's imp for that regal, your retarded lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ive got a looker. hes coming tomorrow, and hes fine appearantly with a price of 1500... now, that BMW i posted above? i can get one with a brand new alternator that runs for 1800, hows that for better.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 30 2010, 03:39 PM~17647405
> *ive got a looker. hes coming tomorrow, and hes fine appearantly with a price of 1500... now, that BMW i posted above? i can get one with a brand new alternator that runs for 1800, hows that for better.
> *






its not gonna be in any better condition then that regal fool! and wait till you need to get parts for that BMW too! you dont have enough cash to even put wipers on that bitch lol, but im sure you knew that already lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 30 2010, 01:46 PM~17647445
> *its not gonna be in any better condition then that regal fool! and wait till you need to get parts for that BMW too! you dont have enough cash to even put wipers on that bitch lol, but im sure you knew that already lol
> *



after my acident i got my check for my truck i started looking at a benz or bmw they drive sick and are clean but my brother in law told me its a g everytime he has to get his serviced fuck all that ill take something i can fix if i have to   untill my checks start to show me anything diffrent ill stick with my suv


oh yea aint shit wrong with a clean regal with some chrome undies and it dont happen overnight homie


----------



## Hydrohype

who was it that turned me on to Hobbylinc.com I think it was Barittz? 
I need your hook up so you can get yur 5 % discount..


----------



## jimbo

:wow: Right down the street from my house, this how they geddown out here... :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qYc2rn9C_5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qYc2rn9C_5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


  


WRECKED THE INTERSECTION!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tunzafun

holy shit that looks sooo fuckin fun!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: THAT MALI'S HOTT FOOLS!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 30 2010, 07:38 PM~17649338
> *holy shit that looks sooo fuckin fun!!!!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



It is... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Got a few tickets from that... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 09:48 PM~17649413
> *It is... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Got a few tickets from that... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey might as well have fun while u can


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 30 2010, 07:51 PM~17649431
> *hey might as well have fun while u can
> *




Yessir brotha... :biggrin: Just can't be swiggin' or ya' shits get towed... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 30 2010, 09:21 PM~17648872
> *after my acident i got my check for my truck i started looking at a benz or bmw they drive sick and are clean but my brother in law told me its a g everytime he has to get his serviced fuck all that ill take something i can fix if i have to     untill my checks start to show me anything diffrent ill stick with my suv
> oh yea aint shit wrong with a clean regal with some chrome undies and it dont happen overnight homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






thats what i keep tryin to tell the little homie, but you know, hes 14-15 and knows more about shit then i do  

if it were me, like i said before, ide keep that regal, and hook it da fuck up and and have the hardest ride in school................... but D knows whats best, hes been threw it all


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 10:35 PM~17649310
> *:wow: Right down the street from my house, this how they geddown out here... :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qYc2rn9C_5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qYc2rn9C_5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> WRECKED THE INTERSECTION!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *





:wow: that mawfawker is mean boi :0


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 30 2010, 10:04 PM~17649531
> *thats what i keep tryin to tell the little homie, but you know, hes 14-15 and knows more about shit then i do
> 
> if it were me, like i said before, ide keep that regal, and hook it da fuck up and and have the hardest ride in school................... but D knows whats best, hes been threw it all
> *


well said


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 30 2010, 08:06 PM~17649541
> *:wow:  that mawfawker is mean boi :0
> *



Thats old footage too... :biggrin: That bitch is candy purple now on 24's!!!! STILL SWANGIN' TOO!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## urjustamemory

Headed to Arlington National Cemetery in the morning to pay my respect to all of the fallen. Also to visit my best friend whom is buried there.


----------



## jimbo

MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF THE FAMILIES OF THE FALLEN SOLDIERS THAT GAVE THEIR LIFE PROTECTING US!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 11:14 PM~17649612
> *Thats old footage too... :biggrin:  That bitch is candy purple now on 24's!!!! STILL SWANGIN' TOO!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 11:27 PM~17649784
> *MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF THE FAMILIES OF THE FALLEN SOLDIERS THAT GAVE THEIR LIFE PROTECTING US!!!
> *






X-2 for sure!


----------



## jimbo

BUMP for my city...  :biggrin:  


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DRRDWkS1ytA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DRRDWkS1ytA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Thats the KNOCK!!! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: hard beat too


----------



## [email protected]

wud up jimbo, what you know about how them country boys do it :roflmao: :roflmao: 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u5M_BpcC67o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u5M_BpcC67o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 07:35 PM~17649310
> *:wow: Right down the street from my house, this how they geddown out here... :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qYc2rn9C_5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qYc2rn9C_5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> WRECKED THE INTERSECTION!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thats what we do in the bay


----------



## mcloven

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:

lets not. 


and fail, btw


----------



## mcloven

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XJvyGhEgUaI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XJvyGhEgUaI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mcloven




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 31 2010, 08:53 PM~17656905
> *thats what we do in the bay
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 31 2010, 09:28 PM~17657894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i know right? if im not mistaken hes FROM ky :0


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 31 2010, 07:33 PM~17657986
> *i know right? if im not mistaken hes FROM ky  :0
> *


i moved back


----------



## Hydrohype

WHEN GOOD DREMELS... TURN ON THERE MASTER!
(VEIWER DISCRETION ADVISED)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 1 2010, 09:20 AM~17662413
> *i moved back
> *


well so? that doesnt include you in the "We" category. it makes you a guest.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 1 2010, 01:49 PM~17665706
> *WHEN GOOD DREMELS... TURN ON THERE MASTER!
> (VEIWER DISCRETION ADVISED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



rule of thumb..dont paint before ya dremel.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 1 2010, 05:20 PM~17666011
> *rule of thumb..dont paint before ya dremel.
> *






fuck that, that doesnt even look like a dremels job lol, something a xacto blade and some sand paper wouldnt get done without the nics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Did this on dry erase board today...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 1 2010, 04:08 PM~17665882
> *well so? that doesnt include you in the "We" category. it makes you a guest.
> *


well said d


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2010, 07:36 PM~17658035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like mcloven is havin fun today


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 1 2010, 07:42 PM~17668492
> *Did this on dry erase board today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats kool shit D...i like thoose wheels too :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:

i know right :biggrin:









thanks homie


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 1 2010, 09:51 PM~17669976
> * :biggrin:
> 
> i know right :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie
> *


no prob bro! looks good on em


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 1 2010, 01:49 PM~17665706
> *WHEN GOOD DREMELS... TURN ON THERE MASTER!
> (VEIWER DISCRETION ADVISED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks like a crime scene. I think there's DNA..if followed? may lead to another body!
:uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 1 2010, 02:38 PM~17666177
> *fuck that, that doesnt even look like a dremels job lol, something a xacto blade and some sand paper wouldnt get done without the nics
> *


rule of thumb..dont paint before ya dremel.

The body was already painted, and in much better shape when I got it.


It was one of those (Cheach and Chong) moment's.....Oh fawwk, wouldnt it be cool if 
we made the hood open reverse? " yea man" you dont see that every day on a 
five eight" especially a wagon man' and it would be easy man" we could do it. we could 
totally flip that hood! then i asked myself..' eh holme's ? have you ever reversed a hood before? my answer was :no: well have you hinged more than two thing's in your life? my answer was :no: but it would be so easy  we could totally eat that cow!
then it went from it would be easy! to,,,,,(fuck this fucin hood.. reverse these nut's 
and bolt's you stupid 58..I hate you, I hate life, i didnt want no fuckin hood that flips 
backwards in the first place,,,bla bla ya de ya ya  ( for the next 10 or 12 hours
in the back of mind, i kept seeing that hood, that grill, that radiator. I thought I had figured it out once again, but i knew, that I was not good at little surgical hairline
cuts, (the one's most layitlow guy's make look easy) so there's that voice again;
" we could totally do it! and what the flawk ? you quit? your gonna build the car with the regular hood and no hinge? well there is a refresher course in many a valuable lesson.. Modifications, fittings, adjustments, ect. should always be done before paint.
(when ever possible) ... slow down,, clean my eyeglass's.. make sure line of vision is well
light at all times.... ..and never get too comfortable or too confident with a running dremel! There is no back space or spell check! but i also learned.. I really did make my own hood reverse hinged! on a 58. without somebody showing me how!  
but my wagon has the scars to show for it!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 1 2010, 01:49 PM~17665706
> *WHEN GOOD DREMELS... TURN ON THERE MASTER!
> (VEIWER DISCRETION ADVISED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Definitely signs of a struggle! 


" we could do it dude: we could totally eat that hood" :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 2 2010, 01:28 AM~17671026
> *rule of thumb..dont paint before ya dremel.
> 
> The body was already painted, and in much better shape when I got it.
> It was one of those (Cheach and Chong) moment's.....Oh fawwk, wouldnt it be cool if
> we made the hood open reverse? " yea man" you dont see that every day on a
> five eight" especially a wagon man' and it would be easy man" we could do it. we could
> totally flip that hood!  then i asked myself..' eh holme's ? have you ever reversed a hood before? my answer was :no: well have you hinged more than two thing's in your life? my answer was :no: but it would be so easy   we could totally eat that cow!
> then it went from it would be easy! to,,,,,(fuck this fucin hood.. reverse these nut's
> and bolt's you stupid 58..I hate you, I hate life, i didnt want no fuckin hood that flips
> backwards in the first place,,,bla bla  ya de ya ya  ( for the next 10 or 12 hours
> in the back of mind, i kept seeing that hood, that grill, that radiator.  I thought I had figured it out once again, but i knew, that I was not good at little surgical hairline
> cuts, (the one's most layitlow guy's make look easy) so there's that voice again;
> " we could totally do it! and what the flawk ? you quit? your gonna build the car with the regular hood and no hinge? well there is a refresher course in many a valuable  lesson..  Modifications, fittings, adjustments, ect. should always be done before paint.
> (when ever possible) ... slow down,, clean my eyeglass's.. make sure line of vision is well
> light at all times....  ..and never get too comfortable or too confident with a running dremel!  There is no back space or spell check! but i also learned..  I really did make my own hood reverse hinged! on a 58. without somebody showing me how!
> but my wagon has the scars to show for it!
> *





i gotta say, even tho i lay in the cut sometimes and just watch and read, your posts kill me bro :biggrin: you are the only person i know that can type and take us into your mind lol............... and its alil (wounderland-ish) :biggrin: but thats cool man!

but with all that bein said, what were you tryin to cut open with a dremel? the hood? you said that 58 was a wagon right? so im guessing resin  
but what were you tryin to cut with a dremel tho? im just askin, because if we know what you were tryin to do, maybe we can point you in a better direction for next time  i know you wont try no shit like that with a dremel again, but maybe like i said, we can point you in a easier and better direction


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i couldnt see what you was aiming to cut there either. the only time the dremels that far up[ on my model is when im clearing out the fenders for clearance....

i may say im like an artist with my dremel, i still screw up and eat up a fender with a bit...but no worries, its plastic. Do like a rust spot on a 1:1, fill it with a filler plate, tack in and sand down! even in your case, very easily fixable.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 2 2010, 07:55 PM~17677978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice rides Tonioseven. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Tonioseven

No problem bro! Just tryin' to keep some inspiration goin'!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

does anyone know the name of that guy that does custom body parts for import cars? i remember he had a website awhile back


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 2 2010, 05:46 PM~17678412
> *does anyone know the name of that guy that does custom body parts for import cars?  i remember he had a website awhile back
> *


i know who youre talking about but he doesnt make those anymore he sold his business to someone else whos yet to cast said parts, the name is SAS


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.scale-auto-style.com/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: if i wanted a vert 66 id be in ohio by now, fawkn 900 with all the glass and some OG accessories...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> *i know who youre talking about but he doesnt make those anymore he sold his business to someone else whos yet to cast said parts, the name is SAS *






> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 2 2010, 04:54 PM~17678481
> *http://www.scale-auto-style.com/
> *




thx guys :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2010, 04:22 AM~17672503
> *i gotta say, even tho i lay in the cut sometimes and just watch and read, your posts kill me bro :biggrin:  you are the only person i know that can type and take us into your mind lol............... and its alil (wounderland-ish) :biggrin:  but thats cool man!
> 
> but with all that bein said, what were you tryin to cut open with a dremel? the hood? you said that 58 was a wagon right? so im guessing resin
> but what were you tryin to cut with a dremel tho? im just askin, because if we know what you were tryin to do, maybe we can point you in a better direction for next time   i know you wont try no shit like that with a dremel again, but maybe like i said, we can point you in a easier and better direction
> *



















Dude (I dont know) If I dont learn how to constantly laugh at my self? I spend far to much time being disappointed in myself, and not at all forgiving! Strange thing about the wagon? I thought it would be resin too, (still might be for all I know)I did not get the history from lowridermodels, But I think it's somebody's custom work.. ? it's got door jams of a amt 58. its got the radiator and fire walls of an amt 58. but all the out side chrome including the grill is revell.. and the car came with half a frame from a 59. i think somebody made it a wagon? the way some of the guys do monte
carlo's and 70 impalas...I dont regret getting this car for a second.. what I was trying to cut? a small line along the side of the radiator support.. similar to a small line you would see cut into the fire wall of a hinged model! yea but thats no small grove!
yea but that where i have to get better.. thanks for the advise.. And i know that help is hear,, I had GaryS. and 89barritz even Jevries on the case doing research for this hood. But no I could not wait for a day or two, for maybe the right information or a better technique? and I start cutting.. It dont look that bad with the hood closed.
trust me... it hurts like a wort and a zit on prom night.. thanks again Dropped..


----------



## [email protected]

i feel ya brother, its happened to us all  


but next time grab a miter saw, or just use the back side of your bade  that way you wont have to worrie about some shit like this ever happining again 


and the wagon looks good by the way :cheesy: i peeped the set up too, i gotta get me some of them pumps off DLO :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2010, 04:19 AM~17682736
> *i feel ya brother, its happened to us all
> but next time grab a miter saw, or just use the back side of your bade   that way you wont have to worrie about some shit like this ever happining again
> and the wagon looks good by the way :cheesy:  i peeped the set up too, i gotta get me some of them pumps off DLO :cheesy:
> *


miter saw. just came home with one about 14 inch's long? from harbor freight a few days ago,,


----------



## bills chop shop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJvyGhEgUaI


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 3 2010, 02:43 PM~17685745
> *miter saw. just came home with one about 14 inch's long? from harbor freight a few days ago,,
> *





lol try the one made for the hobby bro, about 8in. long  


the one you got will cut a tree down, you just need it for plastic lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2010, 11:48 AM~17685783
> *lol try the one made for the hobby bro, about 8in. long
> the one you got will cut a tree down, you just need it for plastic lol
> *


 you got joke's... :cheesy: I deserve that.. but actually this (forest Killer)
has helped already.. I cut a piece of a frame, quicker and cleaner than i would have
any other method. and I did not have the tray secure to anything.. the results of me and my new saw should be visible in the month's to come..


----------



## lowlow94

I KNOW ITS NOT A MODEL CAR BUT IM POSTIN THIS FOR MY BROTHER, TO GET IT AROUND LIL A LIL MORE :biggrin: 

I've got a 62 impala 2 door hardtop 4 sale 

needs a lil tlc have replacement floor for the driver side, floor braces and inner n outer rocker panels for the driver side

as far as i know its only missing one piece of rocker chrome
no motor has tranny (powerglide) with the adapter to bolt up to a small 
have the bumpers and grill n headlights/trim

extra door and vent windows

I cant really afford to built two 62's, need to get one done first 

Will make someone a good project, its a good start 

$3000 obo
























































NEW FLOOR BRACES AND ROCKER


----------



## lowlow94

I GOT A ? FOR ALL YOU BUILDERS.

WHAT DO YALL USE TO STRIP PAINT OFF A MODEL TO REPAINT IT??

MY BROTHER SAID PAINT THINNER WOULD JUST MELT THE PLASTIC, SO THEN I THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE THIS A SHOT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

it would, and use brake fluid. unless its a resin, then use easy off oven cleaner.

and that deuce is tempting.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2010, 03:53 PM~17687739
> *it would, and use brake fluid. unless its a resin, then use easy off oven cleaner.
> 
> and that deuce is tempting.
> *


ITS A AMT 66 RIVI

THANKS, MY BROTHER WENT ALL THE WAY TO TEXAS TO GET IT, BUT LOST INTEREST, HE DOESNT HAVE TIME FOR 2 62S AT THE MOMENT :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :run:

this is RAW
http://www.sunsetclassics.com/1986-ferrari-testarossa/


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2010, 04:19 PM~17687967
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :run:
> 
> this is RAW
> http://www.sunsetclassics.com/1986-ferrari-testarossa/
> *


ITS FUNNY BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A KIT CAR, THAT MODEL FERRARI HAD THE MOTOR IN THE BACK NOT THE FRONT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks

an someone better snatch this one..


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2010, 04:30 PM~17688103
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> 
> an someone better snatch this one..
> *


 :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2010, 07:30 PM~17688103
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> 
> an someone better snatch this one..
> *


That's not too far from Rick, He could snatch it up and make a Scale Dreams cruiser out of it. LOL About a 2 1/2 hour drive for me, and I'd consider it, BUT, as of the 17th I won't have an income anymore. Unless I can find a job real quick in this shithole town.


----------



## phatras

no thanks.. its pretty close to me but damn how the helly stuff around in that little thing.. it barley fits in my minivan..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 3 2010, 06:23 PM~17688009
> *ITS FUNNY BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A KIT CAR, THAT MODEL FERRARI HAD THE MOTOR IN THE BACK NOT THE FRONT
> *


most def a kit car. ferraris didnt come with a smallblock chevy in the front  still badass tho. bet it gets alot of attention too


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 3 2010, 08:18 PM~17688567
> *no thanks.. its pretty close to me but damn how the helly stuff around in that little thing.. it barley fits in my minivan..
> *


You need to pick up an old U-Haul truck. You could paint some CRAZY shit on the side of that. Plus, you'd have plenty of room for all your products. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+Jun 3 2010, 04:23 PM~17688009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS FUNNY BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A KIT CAR, THAT MODEL FERRARI HAD THE MOTOR IN THE BACK NOT THE FRONT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Jun 3 2010, 08:59 PM~17690612
> *most def a kit car. ferraris didnt come with a smallblock chevy in the front    still badass tho. bet it gets alot of attention too
> *


yall didnt read the heading it is a Camaro


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 2 2010, 11:24 AM~17675120
> *yeah i couldnt see what you was aiming to cut there either.  the only time the dremels that far up[ on my model is when im clearing out the fenders for clearance....
> 
> i may say im like an artist with my dremel, i still screw up and eat up a fender with a bit...but no worries, its plastic.  Do like a rust spot on a 1:1, fill it with a filler plate, tack in and sand down!  even in your case, very easily fixable.
> *


 Like I said.. great refresher course! in the class of (I should know better) :happysad:


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

Trades anyyone? 1970 impala 4 door i got a 70 2 door body to fix the pillar


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 3 2010, 09:24 PM~17690911
> *yall didnt read the heading it is a Camaro
> *


AH, I SEE IT NOW


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@Jun 3 2010, 09:33 PM~17691048
> *Trades anyyone? 1970 impala 4 door i got a 70 2 door body to fix the pillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How bad is the roof warped? What trades you looking for on it ?


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

Rev- i dont think the roof is warped at all. It looks totally fine. I also got a 2dr body that i can throw in if needed.

Im looking for a 70s i believe camero thats a 2n1 or 3n1 i know someone makes it but cant remember. Also looking for revells civic hatchback. mostly 70s-80s cars 


thanks

I got lots of other stuff that im wanting to trade also


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

I got these BRAND NEW, NEVER SEEN OUTSIDE DVS Skate shoes! There size 12. There all white with black pinstripes on the sides! Ill let them go for $45.00 plus around 5 bucks for shipping! These are normaly $80.00 shoes!





























Ill also trade them for Lowrider bike parts or model cars.

Please PM me!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 3 2010, 09:17 PM~17690816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



^^^ i know the guy that owns the second truck..cant recall his damned name tho. definitely a badass cruiser there.


----------



## Esoteric

Mustard and mayonnaise


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 3 2010, 11:24 PM~17690911
> *yall didnt read the heading it is a Camaro
> *


naw i didnt even see that lol


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 4 2010, 11:00 PM~17700682
> *naw i didnt even see that lol
> *


HELLOOO :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Only a few hours left, someone jump on that shit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BODINE

oil and animals starting to wash up on pensacola beach :angry:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 5 2010, 07:52 AM~17702023
> *oil and animals starting to wash up on pensacola beach  :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :rant: :rant: :rant: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 5 2010, 08:52 AM~17702023
> *oil and animals starting to wash up on pensacola beach  :angry:
> *


Bp is ganna get theres for this.. I will bet money on it that they will not be around in three years.. Between all the fines, lawsuits, clean up costs, and general hate for them I dont see them recovering.. The repercussions of this will be felt for years and im sure we will not know the damage for years..

Oh yea.. Karmas a bitch to and im sure ti will come around for them.. Hell there 700 some safety violations should have warned more people that they were ganna make a big mistake..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 5 2010, 12:54 PM~17703005
> *Bp is ganna get theres for this.. I will bet money on  it that they will not be around in three years.. Between all the fines, lawsuits, clean up costs, and general hate for them I dont see them recovering.. The repercussions of this will be felt for years and im sure we will not know the damage for years..
> 
> Oh yea.. Karmas a bitch to and im sure ti will come around for them.. Hell there 700 some safety violations should have warned more people that they were ganna make a big mistake..
> *


and floridas known for some of the nices beaches the white sand ...not after this shit


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 5 2010, 01:54 PM~17703005
> *Bp is ganna get theres for this.. I will bet money on  it that they will not be around in three years.. Between all the fines, lawsuits, clean up costs, and general hate for them I dont see them recovering.. The repercussions of this will be felt for years and im sure we will not know the damage for years..
> 
> Oh yea.. Karmas a bitch to and im sure ti will come around for them.. Hell there 700 some safety violations should have warned more people that they were ganna make a big mistake..
> *



This will only be a financial blip for BP.Look up there profit (after taxes and costs).


----------



## darkside customs

Got some pics from the San Diego IPMS show.... Air show as well today.....


----------



## darkside customs

Thats all folks... Ill post up my come ups later


----------



## lowlow94

MY BROTHERS 62 4 DOOR


----------



## grimreaper69

Anybody know how easy it would be to clean the rust off these?

http://jxn.craigslist.org/pts/1779325999.html


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 7 2010, 05:20 PM~17719790
> *Anybody know how easy it would be to clean the rust off these?
> 
> http://jxn.craigslist.org/pts/1779325999.html
> *


dont buy those lol


can get new chinas for cheap lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 5 2010, 11:36 PM~17705603
> *Got some pics from the San Diego IPMS show.... Air show as well today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like a nice show.

Man the last time I went to an Air Show they were still making them out of cloth and wood.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17719804
> *dont buy those lol
> can get new chinas for cheap lol
> *


Hey, if I can drop some rims on my truck for $50 (+ new tires) why not do it? :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 7 2010, 05:32 PM~17719873
> *Hey, if I can drop some rims on my truck for $50 (+ new tires) why not do it? :roflmao:
> *


i member i use to get em new with tires like 350.00 delivered lol


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jun 5 2010, 01:04 PM~17703052
> *This will only be a financial blip for BP.Look up there profit (after taxes and costs).
> *


'
not true.. they are going to responsible for alot of stuff.. there will be so many court cases its unreal.. Think about it.. anyone who is losing money because of this can sue them. fisherman, resorts, restaurants, travel agency, and more.. every bit of the clean up they have to cover. Each animal that need a bath they pay for it.. They have already shelled out a bunch of money to Florida to run ads letting people know the beaches are open.. They will not get off without taking a huge hit.. Then you have everyone that hates them. Hell watch the news. Gas stations are pulling the bp signs down and changing franchises..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 7 2010, 07:05 PM~17720658
> *'
> not true.. they are going to responsible for alot of stuff.. there will be so many court cases its unreal.. Think about it.. anyone who is losing money because of this can sue them. fisherman, resorts, restaurants, travel agency, and more.. every bit of the clean up they have to cover. Each animal that need a bath they pay for it.. They have already shelled out a bunch of money to Florida to run ads letting people know the beaches are open.. They will not get off without taking a huge hit.. Then you have everyone that hates them. Hell watch the news. Gas stations are pulling the bp signs down and changing franchises..
> *


i heard there tons of boat riding around gettin like 2500 a day + 200.00 a day for each of 2-4 people on board ...and all they doing is lookin for spots of oil and makin sure booms dont move 

one of the managers at my works son was doing it for $200 a day 8hrs ...but didnt do shit ..ride around then get lunch boufgt for him lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 7 2010, 08:05 PM~17720658
> *'
> not true.. they are going to responsible for alot of stuff.. there will be so many court cases its unreal.. Think about it.. anyone who is losing money because of this can sue them. fisherman, resorts, restaurants, travel agency, and more.. every bit of the clean up they have to cover. Each animal that need a bath they pay for it.. They have already shelled out a bunch of money to Florida to run ads letting people know the beaches are open.. They will not get off without taking a huge hit.. Then you have everyone that hates them. Hell watch the news. Gas stations are pulling the bp signs down and changing franchises..
> *


no wonder it seems like all the bp stations in my city are gone. dont matter to me. i get my gas at either speedway or kroger so it dont phase me none :0


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 7 2010, 06:15 PM~17720747
> *i heard there tons of boat riding around gettin like 2500 a day + 200.00 a day for each of 2-4 people on board ...and all they doing is lookin for spots of oil and makin sure booms dont move
> 
> one of the managers at my works son was doing it for $200 a day 8hrs ...but didnt do shit ..ride around then get lunch boufgt for him lol
> *


shit i need a job.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 7 2010, 09:35 PM~17722562
> *shit i need a job.....
> *


and just for walkin around cleanin up beach ...some are workin 80+ hours ...like 14.00 an hour ....so 40+ hours is time and a half


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 8 2010, 04:15 AM~17725021
> *and just for walkin around cleanin up beach ...some are workin 80+ hours ...like 14.00 an hour ....so 40+ hours is time and a half
> *


Damn, I need that down here!! :0


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 8 2010, 02:15 AM~17725021
> *and just for walkin around cleanin up beach ...some are workin 80+ hours ...like 14.00 an hour ....so 40+ hours is time and a half
> *


Ok , I'm coming to sleep on your couch ! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

IN MEMORY OF ONE OF THE GREATEST FRIENDS I HAD A PRIVLEDGE OF KNOWING.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2010, 01:02 AM~17733975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> IN MEMORY OF ONE OF THE GREATEST FRIENDS I HAD A PRIVLEDGE OF KNOWING.... :angel:  :angel:
> *



:angel: :angel:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

ANYONE LOOKING FOR DUMMY SPOTS FOR THERE RIDE I HAVE 2 OF NEW IN THE BOX FOR SALE. YES THERE FOR A 1:1..LOL...65 BUCKS DELIVERD WITH DELIVERY CONFERMATION AN TRACKING NUMBER. SEND ME A PM IF INTERESTED OR WANT PICX. SORRY I WOULD HAVE JUST PUT PIX OF THEM UP HERE BUT I HAVE TO GO AN GET THEM FIRST ILL POST PIX OF THEM TOMARROW.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 8 2010, 11:02 PM~17733975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> IN MEMORY OF ONE OF THE GREATEST FRIENDS I HAD A PRIVLEDGE OF KNOWING.... :angel:  :angel:
> *



:angel: thats very sad to here bro but at least he is in a better place now and not in pain anymore R.I.P


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 9 2010, 12:11 AM~17734060
> *ANYONE LOOKING FOR DUMMY SPOTS FOR THERE RIDE I HAVE 2 OF NEW IN THE BOX FOR SALE. YES THERE FOR A 1:1..LOL...65 BUCKS DELIVERD WITH DELIVERY CONFERMATION AN TRACKING NUMBER. SEND ME A PM IF INTERESTED OR WANT PICX. SORRY I WOULD HAVE JUST PUT PIX OF THEM UP HERE BUT I HAVE TO GO AN GET THEM FIRST ILL POST PIX OF THEM TOMARROW.
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 8 2010, 11:36 PM~17734632
> *:angel: thats very sad to here bro but at least he is in a better place now and not in pain anymore R.I.P
> *


Thanks bro.... yea, he is in a better place, and its never goodbye because we will meet again someday....


----------



## EVIL C

Congrat`s to the chicago BLACKHAWKS WOO HOO


----------



## jimbo

This time a night, need some old school....


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uf-WQrB6EUE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uf-WQrB6EUE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Choo know about dat youngstuuh's....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 10 2010, 02:13 AM~17746499
> *This time a night, need some old school....
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uf-WQrB6EUE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uf-WQrB6EUE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> Choo know about dat youngstuuh's....
> *


 :werd:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 10 2010, 03:13 AM~17746499
> *This time a night, need some old school....
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uf-WQrB6EUE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uf-WQrB6EUE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> Choo know about dat youngstuuh's....
> *


awww shit thanks jimbo for reminding me how old i am  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v9nwBzNEEU
Nissan maxima.. my daily driver, was not at her best that day. but she still won!


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/1958-1-25-CHEVROLET-IM...314522523217302


----------



## crenshaw magraw

vinyl white walls on model cars, are they supose to wrinkle up after a few monthes?
any 1 have this problem?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 11 2010, 02:22 PM~17761422
> *vinyl white walls on model cars, are they supose to wrinkle up after a few monthes?
> any 1 have this problem?
> *


thats why i dont use them i had that problem too


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 11 2010, 02:22 PM~17761422
> *vinyl white walls on model cars, are they supose to wrinkle up after a few monthes?
> any 1 have this problem?
> *


the pegasus stick ons? yeah , there garbage...


----------



## darkside customs

Well just got back from the ER, I pinched a sciatic (is that spelled right) nerve, got a ton of meds, and shot 1 of 5 in the ass (no ****) That doctor hates me now, I musta called him every name known to man when I was gettin that needle stuck....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad: :happysad: 
homeboy that was funny, but sorry to hear that happened..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 12 2010, 12:01 AM~17764912
> *Well just got back from the ER, I pinched a sciatic (is that spelled right) nerve, got a ton of meds, and shot 1 of 5 in the ass (no ****) That doctor hates me now, I musta called him every name known to man when I was gettin that needle stuck....
> *


thats wut she said :biggrin: :roflmao: 

hope everything is well with ya my brotha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yall some fools!! Nah, but I appreciate it... Maybe I can sleep better at night now without any pain... Kept wakin up at 4 am or so in pain for the past few weeks thinkin I pulled a muscle in back or something...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

get well son, dont wanna see any doctors pokin holes in ur ass for the fun of it! :0 :biggrin:  

lol, j/k bro...hope ya get well soon man. get at me on the tele whenever !!


----------



## darkside customs

Yea fo sho bro.... thanks Bri.. Ill hit ya up tomorrow...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yea thats cool bro..ill be around workin on the 1:1 with the brother the mechanic...hopefully getting it running, so it can get its ass on the road & to shows. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

Not Sure if this is a repost, thought these models are awesome.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...ith/2346008881/


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 02:44 AM~17765956
> *Not Sure if this is a repost, thought these models are awesome.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...ith/2346008881/
> *



:yes: but yes they are tight :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 12 2010, 12:01 AM~17764912
> *Well just got back from the ER, I pinched a sciatic (is that spelled right) nerve, got a ton of meds, and shot 1 of 5 in the ass (no ****) That doctor hates me now, I musta called him every name known to man when I was gettin that needle stuck....
> *


Damn, that sucks. I hope they gave you the good sh!t!! :cheesy: :around:  :loco: :x: :run:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 12 2010, 10:09 AM~17766938
> *Damn, that sucks. I hope they gave you the good sh!t!! :cheesy: :around:    :loco:  :x:  :run:
> *


i got my mri last week and got lots of shit wrong and they dont give me much 

degenerative disc disease , L3 throught s-1
disc protusion at L3-L4 
central disc herniation at L4-L5
grade-1 spondylolisthesis at L5-S1
severe bilateralforaminal stenosis at L5-S1 (wich is bone spurs i think ) lol

:happysad:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 12 2010, 02:01 PM~17767494
> *i got my mri last week and got lots of shit wrong and they dont give me much
> 
> degenerative disc disease , L3 throught s-1
> disc protusion at L3-L4
> central disc herniation at L4-L5
> grade-1 spondylolisthesis at L5-S1
> severe bilateralforaminal stenosis at L5-S1 (wich is bone spurs i think ) lol
> 
> :happysad:
> *



:wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 12 2010, 01:01 AM~17764912
> *Well just got back from the ER, I pinched a sciatic (is that spelled right) nerve, got a ton of meds, and shot 1 of 5 in the ass (no ****) That doctor hates me now, I musta called him every name known to man when I was gettin that needle stuck....
> *


Hope everything goes alright.


----------



## tunzafun

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO!!! this dude is fuckin insane!

http://cgi.ebay.com/4x4-GMC-84-Pickup-Truc...=item519301be9a

btw sorry for all the smileys


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 12 2010, 06:29 PM~17770010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LMFAO!!! this dude is fuckin insane!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4x4-GMC-84-Pickup-Truc...=item519301be9a
> 
> btw sorry for all the smileys
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 12 2010, 06:33 PM~17770038
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF is that fool smokin?! i look at that kit every time i hit hobby town, and see the $22.95 price tag and im like "fuck that!" but $99.99?! :wow: :uh: what a dip shit!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 12 2010, 06:29 PM~17770010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LMFAO!!! this dude is fuckin insane!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4x4-GMC-84-Pickup-Truc...=item519301be9a
> 
> btw sorry for all the smileys
> *


i couldnt help but send the seller a message with phone numbers for crack addiction....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 12 2010, 09:29 PM~17770367
> *i couldnt help but send the seller a message with phone numbers for crack addiction....
> *


LMFAO!!! :biggrin: 

plus dude keeps repeatin himself in the description. all i can say is good luck sellin it for that price!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 12 2010, 07:33 PM~17770398
> *LMFAO!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> plus dude keeps repeatin himself in the description. all i can say is good luck sellin it for that price!
> *


i once heard something along the lines of repeating a lie until you believe it, this must be one of those cases....


----------



## tunzafun

i guess so rev. people are friggin retarded these days i swear. i could understand if it was a sealed kit from the 60s or 70s but cmon...its a damn reissue from like 2004! aint no kit from 04 worth that much :nosad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 12 2010, 08:29 PM~17770367
> *i couldnt help but send the seller a message with phone numbers for crack addiction....
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Large-4x4-Desert-Dog...=item5192fba9d7

from the same dude. homie is nuts!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 12 2010, 07:44 PM~17770466
> *i guess so rev. people are friggin retarded these days i swear. i could understand if it was a sealed kit from the 60s or 70s but cmon...its a damn reissue from like 2004! aint no kit from 04 worth that much  :nosad:
> *


dudes a trip, id hate to see what he would want for a actual vintage kit....


----------



## hocknberry

:uh: i looked through his past sales and there really r idiots buying this shit up?! $30+ for stock kit wheels, 4-runners 4 $60?! fuck! i got like 5 re-issued 64 impalas imma go throw on ebay for $70!!! i cant beleive over 4,000 sales for this guy! buncha fuckin retards keepin this dude payed! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 12 2010, 08:12 PM~17770673
> *:uh: i looked through his past sales and there really r idiots buying this shit up?! $30+ for stock kit wheels, 4-runners 4 $60?! fuck! i got like 5 re-issued 64 impalas imma go throw on ebay for $70!!! i cant beleive over 4,000 sales for this guy! buncha fuckin retards keepin this dude payed! :uh:
> *


DAMMIT, I NEED TO LIST ALL MY SHIT ON THERE .... I NEED A QUICK COME UP.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 12 2010, 10:12 PM~17770673
> *:uh: i looked through his past sales and there really r idiots buying this shit up?! $30+ for stock kit wheels, 4-runners 4 $60?! fuck! i got like 5 re-issued 64 impalas imma go throw on ebay for $70!!! i cant beleive over 4,000 sales for this guy! buncha fuckin retards keepin this dude payed! :uh:
> *


hey throw em on there homie and try to get in touch with the same retards that bought his shit. youll be BALLIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody got the new model car mag I heard one of my builds is in it :cheesy: .

Also does anyone know how I can find were the mag is sold in my area?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 11 2010, 10:01 PM~17764912
> *Well just got back from the ER, I pinched a sciatic (is that spelled right) nerve, got a ton of meds, and shot 1 of 5 in the ass (no ****) That doctor hates me now, I musta called him every name known to man when I was gettin that needle stuck....
> *


 I heard a story like that before.. your mouth keeps telling you no? but the doctor is telling you yes! dude if the doctor ever offers a house call? or ask you out to lunch?
run Forest Run! :uh:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 13 2010, 07:35 PM~17776114
> *I heard a story like that before..  your mouth keeps telling you no? but the doctor is telling you yes! dude if the doctor ever offers a house call? or ask you out to lunch?
> run Forest Run! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

just seen a 75 impala promo today at a swapmeet, $250.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 13 2010, 08:20 PM~17776439
> *just seen a 75 impala promo today at a swapmeet, $250.00
> *


SCALEDREAMS PICKED UP A KIT TODAY MINT IN OG BOX $100.00 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 13 2010, 05:35 PM~17776114
> *I heard a story like that before..  your mouth keeps telling you no? but the doctor is telling you yes! dude if the doctor ever offers a house call? or ask you out to lunch?
> run Forest Run! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Marky, you are crazy as hell....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 13 2010, 06:20 PM~17776439
> *just seen a 75 impala promo today at a swapmeet, $250.00
> *


ouch... i gave 90 for a 75 and a 76 promo...


----------



## rollindeep408

from the show here in sj yesterday


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 14 2010, 08:44 PM~17787933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the show here in sj yesterday
> *


 :wow: got any more pics?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

daaamn that almost looks like the regal that runs around ATL, with a NOKTURNAL sticker on the trunk..he dont pull shit like that tho


----------



## Guest

uffin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 14 2010, 08:44 PM~17787933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the show here in sj yesterday
> *


DAMN SWITCH IS DOIN IT BIG, I CANT WAIT TO SEE HIS CADDY OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

For you truck-buildin' cats...

http://public.fotki.com/DODGEMOPARMANIAC/a...-in-the-smok-1/


----------



## darkside customs

well we had another earthquake... nothing like on Easter, but just like before, only about ten seconds....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 13 2010, 06:20 PM~17776439
> *just seen a 75 impala promo today at a swapmeet, $250.00
> *


 was it signed by Freddy Prince? $250.00 is high! 
what hearse just payed for his two is about right.... although it was a little high for the 76.? not really! because the 76 was a promo. and promos are worth more, and sometimes made with a thicker better plastic.. then there is the OG mpc kits!
you should not consider taking those one's out of the closet for any one. for nothing less
than $100.00! the box alone is a sell-able iteam..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 13 2010, 06:38 PM~17776557
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Marky, you are crazy as hell....
> *


 hope you feel better bro!


----------



## lowlow94

OLD BUT FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 14 2010, 11:08 PM~17790336
> *was it signed by Freddy Prince? $250.00 is high!
> what hearse just payed for his two is about right.... although it was a little high for the 76.?   not really! because the 76 was  a promo. and promos are worth more, and sometimes made with a thicker better plastic.. then there is the OG mpc kits!
> you should not consider taking those one's out of the closet for any one. for nothing less
> than $100.00! the box alone is a sell-able iteam..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


90 for both.....  not each...


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.rpphobby.com/product_p/rmx85-2864.htm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

does the donk/lowrider caddy chassis fit the 77-79 caddies?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 11:39 PM~17798353
> *does the donk/lowrider caddy chassis fit the 77-79 caddies?
> *




send it my way and ill test fit it for ya  :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 08:56 PM~17798571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


flower car in the making... :0 :0 the one next to it was cool as hell too... and flintstone has a few new hearses coming as well.... :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 10:39 PM~17798353
> *does the donk/lowrider caddy chassis fit the 77-79 caddies?
> *


You will have to do soome trimming to narrow it but bumper to bunper it fits !


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 08:39 PM~17798353
> *does the donk/lowrider caddy chassis fit the 77-79 caddies?
> *


 Like Mini said about the chassis. The interior needs some mods. as well. I cut 1/4 " off the bottom of the door panels and seat backs.Also cut a notch in the tranny tunnel.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice interior.

dam near goin insane tryin to find this book i needed for my next build. i know its here at my house, but tryin to find it is drivin me nuts.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jun 14 2010, 09:53 PM~17788074-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: got any more pics?!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is alot more under shows and events topic title is streetlow san jose at pal stadium
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlow94_@Jun 14 2010, 10:07 PM~17788278
> *DAMN SWITCH IS DOIN IT BIG, I CANT WAIT TO SEE HIS CADDY OUT :biggrin:
> *


yup this wasnt even fully locked up they made him drop the rear down to me height requirments :uh: so he had no problem bumper checkin :biggrin: 

ya his lac comin out smooth its over here at my homies shop waiting for that coast one touch


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 10:56 PM~17798571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen one of these on e-bay about a month ago..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2010, 11:59 PM~17799631
> *You  will  have  to  do  soome  trimming  to  narrow it    but  bumper  to  bunper  it  fits !
> *


you have an extra one?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## [email protected]

:wow: sweet!


----------



## grimreaper69

That's not a bad idea E. I thought about doin somethin like that to my center caps.


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMDC6ALQWqc 


you guys would like the Cadi in this Video.. with pall wall in front of it..


----------



## Esoteric

dont call it a comeback


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 18 2010, 11:31 PM~17829489
> *dont call it a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


the bondo or the wheels?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 18 2010, 11:36 PM~17829547
> *:happysad:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> the bondo or the wheels?
> *


 :roflmao: Is that a whole tube just on the hood and fenders?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jun 18 2010, 10:36 PM~17829547-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> the bondo or the wheels?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-06150xlt_@Jun 18 2010, 10:38 PM~17829562
> *:roflmao: Is that a whole tube just on the hood and fenders?
> *


its evercoat :uh:

and yes its about the wheels


----------



## mademan

........ my asshole is bleeding. f++kin hobby shop. told me they would be around 19-20.00 so i told him id take 5..... got there to pick em up.... and they were priced at this.... so I bought 1!
now im kinda scared, I ordered 6 of the 66s.... and he told me they were gonna be 20.00 even also.












also i havent been around in a minute. been workin on a few things here and there.

-shaved all mouldings and bumpers








-black pearl
















-


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 19 2010, 05:33 PM~17832022
> *........ my asshole is bleeding.  f++kin hobby shop. told me they would be around 19-20.00 so i told him id take 5..... got there to pick em up.... and they were priced at this.... so I bought 1!
> now im kinda scared, I ordered 6 of the 66s.... and he told me they were gonna be 20.00 even also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i havent been around in a minute. been workin on a few things here and there.
> 
> -shaved all mouldings and bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -black pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thets pretty fucked up, the shop should tell u exzactly how much its gonna cost. its bad enough models are 20 bucks to start but 26.99 god damm


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 19 2010, 10:33 AM~17832022
> *........ my asshole is bleeding.  f++kin hobby shop. told me they would be around 19-20.00 so i told him id take 5..... got there to pick em up.... and they were priced at this.... so I bought 1!
> now im kinda scared, I ordered 6 of the 66s.... and he told me they were gonna be 20.00 even also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i havent been around in a minute. been workin on a few things here and there.
> 
> -shaved all mouldings and bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -black pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks like the weather is letting somebody get some painting done! nice work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 20 2010, 07:12 AM~17245434-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i found the cause of the overheating...theres a coolant leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whuddup with this hole? im sure its supposed to have a cap on it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2010, 12:17 AM~17370033
> *easiest way to get a freeze plug out if to pound a heavy screwdriver thru the middle and pry it out....
> 
> that thing in your pic it supposed to have a hose going up to your air cleaner to help warm up the car in cold weather......
> *


where do i get this hose?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 12:00 PM~17832189
> *where do i get this hose?
> *


Junkyard! or go somewhere they sell hose, and get one cut. :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 02:00 PM~17832189
> *where do i get this hose?
> *




how bout the parts store jackass :biggrin: whats it gonna be? 5 bucks maybe :uh:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

some pics on this website of some of the damage from the storms that went through my area this afternoon the pics taken there were about a half mile frrom my house.

http://stjoechannel.com/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 19 2010, 04:57 PM~17833392
> *how bout the parts store jackass :biggrin:  whats it gonna be? 5 bucks maybe :uh:
> *


i didnt think it was universal, and i didnt think that the parts store would have one. otherwise i would have.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 19 2010, 10:20 PM~17834806
> *some pics on this website of some of the damage from the storms that went through my area this afternoon the pics taken there were about a half mile frrom my house.
> 
> http://stjoechannel.com/
> *


damn jim :0 you guys ok any damage at your home????


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

just a few shingles and some branches to mine im fine. we just waiting to see if its going to flood here, river is higher than hell.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 19 2010, 10:50 PM~17835035
> *just a few shingles and some branches to mine im fine. we just waiting to see if its going to flood here, river is higher than hell.
> *


 :0 im glad you all are coo and glad no real damage brother!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 19 2010, 09:50 PM~17835035
> *just a few shingles and some branches to mine im fine. we just waiting to see if its going to flood here, river is higher than hell.
> *


same shit here.


----------



## Kirby

How much is everyone paying to ship kits? I took a few kits to the post office this morning for quotes on price. The kit alone was 6 bucks on the scale, add the box and were at 8.30 then delivery conf and your at 9 bucks. 

It sucks cus I remember not to long ago getting mad that it went up to 6 something. Its still cheaper then buying from a local hobby shop but damn man.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 19 2010, 09:50 PM~17835035
> *just a few shingles and some branches to mine im fine. we just waiting to see if its going to flood here, river is higher than hell.
> *


Another round getting ready to come through. Hope it's not as bad as the last.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 19 2010, 09:32 PM~17835354
> *How much is everyone paying to ship kits? I took a few kits to the post office this morning for quotes on price. The kit alone was 6 bucks on the scale, add the box and were at 8.30 then delivery conf and your at 9 bucks.
> 
> It sucks cus I remember not to long ago getting mad that it went up to 6 something. Its still cheaper then buying from a local hobby shop but damn man.
> *


that sounds about right... And a priority flate rate box that hold 2 kits will cost ya 10.70 + confirmation.


----------



## Kirby

That box will hold 2 kits? If so I can save someone 4 bucks. I will be sending a pm right now. Thanks for that info. I was going to use a diff box and pick up the extra if there was any. But that sounds like the way to go on that one.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 19 2010, 08:40 PM~17835416
> *Another round getting ready to come through. Hope it's not as bad as the last.
> *


i wanna see 93 all over again.... :cheesy: standing outside waiting for the newest round to slide through....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 19 2010, 11:01 PM~17835501
> *i wanna see 93 all over again....  :cheesy:  standing outside waiting for the newest round to slide through....
> *


 :wow: why?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i dunno ,i barely remember that flood hitting... i went to the mighty mo yesterday to see it, the hand rail is a side walk and its about 4 feet tall....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 19 2010, 08:40 PM~17835416
> *Another round getting ready to come through. Hope it's not as bad as the last.
> *


every thing that u guys get there........we get here. :angry:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 19 2010, 09:52 PM~17835472
> *That box will hold 2 kits? If so I can save someone 4 bucks. I will be sending a pm right now. Thanks for that info. I was going to use a diff box and pick up the extra if there was any. But that sounds like the way to go on that one.
> *


yup the medium flat boxes...I just sent one monday!


----------



## lowridermodels

*hey homiez i went to a little local car show today at the harley shop and figured id share a few photos of my favorite rides there! enjoy..................................................................


















































































MORE PICS COMING........................................*


----------



## lowridermodels

MORE PICS....................................









































































THANX FOR LOOKING!  :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Chevy-Monte-Carlo...=item2a07d32792

*
Here's a nicely built up 

"lowrider" 1977 Monte Carlo model kit 

1/25th scale plastic - molded in color - not painted

This Monte was expertly built up from a newer issue Revell snap tite kit

and is a clean,very sharp looking car, runs good

the suspension on this model can be positioned high or low - Very Cool!!

This model is a promo style model - no engine*


----------



## base905




----------



## grimreaper69

Can someone measure the rims from the Uptown kits for me? Height and width.


----------



## lowridermodels

i seen this parked at the local swapmeet today and had to get pics...elco ridin 28's.............


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 20 2010, 05:47 PM~17839795
> *i seen this parked at the local swapmeet today and had to get pics...elco ridin 28's.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

Nice pattern job, but it needs to be juiced on 14's. Fuck them high riders. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 20 2010, 04:59 PM~17840133
> *Nice pattern job, but it needs to be juiced on 13's. Fuck them high riders.  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED IT :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 21 2010, 02:07 AM~17840182
> *FIXED IT :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

13's just seem too small for some reason.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 20 2010, 05:17 PM~17840253
> *13's just seem too small for some reason.
> *


 x1000000000000 looks dam good on 8's


----------



## 74_Glass

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 19 2010, 10:24 PM~17836087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Kirby

> *hey homiez i went to a little local car show today at the harley shop and figured id share a few photos of my favorite rides there! enjoy..................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool...is that the ground hogs shadow?? I hope so cause its hot here, i'm ready for it to cool down!!! Some more weeks of winter is straight!!! haha j/p markie! :biggrin: *


----------



## [email protected]

anyone interested in a 8g ipod? need some loot, let me know  


has everything you need, head phones, charger cable, good to go


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 21 2010, 11:23 AM~17844166
> *anyone interested in a 8g ipod? need some loot, let me know
> has everything you need, head phones, charger cable, good to go
> *


Ipod touch????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 21 2010, 11:35 AM~17844225
> *Ipod touch????
> *




nah its like a 5th gen. ipod nano


----------



## grimreaper69

Oh, nevermind then. My wife has been wanting an Ipod touch.


----------



## lowlow94

I KNOW THIS ISNT ABOUT MODELS...OR EVEN CARS, BUT DOES ANYONE LIKE ICP OR TWIZTID??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17852109
> *I KNOW THIS ISNT ABOUT MODELS...OR EVEN CARS, BUT DOES ANYONE LIKE ICP OR TWIZTID??
> *


lmao. Thats what happens to be jammin on the ipod in the model room right now. Haha.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2010, 11:29 PM~17852186
> *lmao.  Thats what happens to be jammin on the ipod in the model room right now. Haha.
> *


 :biggrin: HERES MY PLAYLIST..........ENJOY

http://www.myspace.com/dhb94/music/playlis...o-music-1471464


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 22 2010, 12:19 AM~17852109
> *I KNOW THIS ISNT ABOUT MODELS...OR EVEN CARS, BUT DOES ANYONE LIKE ICP OR TWIZTID??
> *


Got a hatchetman tat on my leg fool.

Wanna buy an OG charm?? Before the 01's. Its old school. I bought it at the first gathering but after they sold out of the 01's they went to the warehouse and brought these out.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 22 2010, 12:27 AM~17852474
> *Got a hatchetman tat on my leg fool.
> 
> Wanna buy an OG charm?? Before the 01's. Its old school. I bought it at the first gathering but after they sold out of the 01's they went to the warehouse and brought these out.
> *


PIC??


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 22 2010, 02:19 AM~17852109
> *I KNOW THIS ISNT ABOUT MODELS...OR EVEN CARS, BUT DOES ANYONE LIKE ICP OR TWIZTID??
> *


Sup Juggalo?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 22 2010, 02:19 AM~17852109
> *I KNOW THIS ISNT ABOUT MODELS...OR EVEN CARS, BUT DOES ANYONE LIKE ICP OR TWIZTID??
> *





OLD ICP IS THE SHIT! BEVERLY KILLS,RING MASTER,RIDDLE BOX,CARNIVAL OF CARNAGE, EVEN THE GREAT MALINKO WAS A GREAT CD, BUT AFTER THAT, THEY WENT DOWN HILL  ITS A SHAME, BECAUSE THERE SHIT WAS CUT UP TOO!


ALL THERE SIDE CD'S WERE GREAT TOO, TUNNEL OF LOVE...... SHIT LIKE THAT, THE HALLOWEEEN CD :dunno: (MY BOY GOT IT AT A CONCERT ONE TIME AND IT WAS WRAPPED IN A TOSSEL HAT THAT THEY WERE THROWIN OFF STAGE  )


----------



## LowandBeyond

They seemed to fall off about the time they was in the WWE. Lol. 
I agree, their older stuff was awesome. But thats just like all music, the new shit sucks for the most part.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 08:13 AM~17853145
> *OLD ICP IS THE SHIT! BEVERLY KILLS,RING MASTER,RIDDLE BOX,CARNIVAL OF CARNAGE, EVEN THE GREAT MALINKO WAS A GREAT CD, BUT AFTER THAT, THEY WENT DOWN HILL   ITS A SHAME, BECAUSE THERE SHIT WAS CUT UP TOO!
> ALL THERE SIDE CD'S WERE GREAT TOO, TUNNEL OF LOVE...... SHIT LIKE THAT, THE HALLOWEEEN CD :dunno: (MY BOY GOT IT AT A CONCERT ONE TIME AND IT WAS WRAPPED IN A TOSSEL HAT THAT THEY WERE THROWIN OFF STAGE  )
> *


Yall aint true juggalos then. Although I have to agree. :biggrin: I like some of their new shit, homies, let's go all the way, little yellow bus. I told J myself after The Great Milenko that they were slackin.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 22 2010, 08:24 AM~17853181
> *Yall aint true juggalos then. Although I have to agree.  :biggrin:  I like some of their new shit, homies, let's go all the way, little yellow bus. I told J myself after The Great Milenko that they were slackin.
> *




i agree, there was like 1 or 2 jams on the jeckle brothers that wasnt to bad, and that cd killed it for me, i was all hyped up for that cd and when it dropped i was like WTF? and didnt even bother to get any other cd's after that......... nothin!

after a while, i was in it to win it with them bums from the get go, thought they were the greatest thing to come along in a long time (very orig.) but after the jeckle brothers, i started thinkin that it was really a great marketing scheem! they had there shit on lock with them joker cards man! but lost me when they started puttin out garbage! 

and true juggalo? shit man, me and my boy were slammin there shit way back in the early 90's......... my boy was given a maxi single of beverly kills, when he bought a cd at bannanas way back in the day, we bumped that shit easy for a year before they became mainstream  but if im not a true juggalo because i dont like terrible shit and wont pay for terrible shit................ then so be it!

but i always did want one of them gold hachet men tho! like the ones they both wore on the cover of rolling stone mag. back in the day :biggrin: that i still got mint


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 09:41 AM~17853429
> *i agree, there was like 1 or 2 jams on the jeckle brothers that wasnt to bad, and that cd killed it for me, i was all hyped up for that cd and when it dropped i was like WTF? and didnt even bother to get any other cd's after that......... nothin!
> 
> after a while, i was in it to win it with them bums from the get go, thought they were the greatest thing to come along in a long time (very orig.) but after the jeckle brothers, i started thinkin that it was really a great marketing scheem! they had there shit on lock with them joker cards man! but lost me when they started puttin out garbage!
> 
> and true juggalo? shit man, me and my boy were slammin there shit way back in the early 90's......... my boy was given a maxi single of beverly kills, when he bought a cd at bannanas way back in the day, we bumped that shit easy for a year before they became mainstream  but if im not a true juggalo because i dont like terrible shit and wont pay for terrible shit................ then so be it!
> 
> but i always did want one of them gold hachet men tho! like the ones they both wore on the cover of rolling stone mag. back in the day :biggrin:  that i still got mint
> *


Bein a true juggalo don't mean you gotta rock their shit. It just means you're down with em til the end. I've literally known the "Joe's" since about 95, and no matter how much their new shit sounds like ass, they're still my boys.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lol. 


I lissen to alot of ice cube........does that mean im in the westside connection? :biggrin: 


I wish i still had some of them icp movies. Dont even member the names now. Lmao.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 22 2010, 11:24 AM~17854105
> *Lol.
> I lissen to alot of ice cube........does that mean im in the westside connection?  :biggrin:
> I wish i still had some of them icp movies. Dont even member the names now. Lmao.
> *





BIG MONEY HUSTLERS MOTHER FUCKAHHH! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 08:25 AM~17854118
> *BIG MONEY HUSTLERS MOTHER FUCKAHHH! :biggrin:
> *


thats it. Thank u jeff. "u got my monnnney mutha fuckaaa?" That shit was funny as fuck. Im gonna have to try to find that again.


----------



## [email protected]

I GOT THAT SHIT ON DVD AND VHS LOL

AND WHAT WAS THEM OLD SCHOOL WRESTELING TAPES THEY DID, WHERE THEY COMENTATED, WITH CACTUS SACK LOL AN SHIT LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lol. They had they own backyard wrestling shits. Jcw or someshit. I dont member.


----------



## phatras

ICP's new stuff sucks big.. Im amazed there still around. I remember back early mid 90s making my mom drive around royal oak trying to find beverly kills when it came out. That was back in the cassette days..We all would pitch in for the tape then copy it for each of us..


----------



## Esoteric

gotta do this shit 3 more times


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 22 2010, 10:31 AM~17854147
> *thats it.  Thank u jeff.  "u got my monnnney mutha fuckaaa?"  That shit was funny as fuck. Im gonna have to try to find that again.
> *


here you go 
http://www.amazon.com/Insane-Clown-Posse-M...7239988&sr=1-13

I use listen to a lil bit back in too it really started when theydid that song that song with 3 6 mafia


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 22 2010, 09:31 AM~17854147
> *thats it.  Thank u jeff.  "u got my monnnney mutha fuckaaa?"  That shit was funny as fuck. Im gonna have to try to find that again.
> *



That shit had me Rollin 
Older shit was coo but man some muhfuckas followed them like it was a fuckin cult :uh: faygo lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

I like the "slim anus" song they did to bust on eminem. And "eminems mom" lol. That shit is funny as fuk.


----------



## Guest

Any one have a 96 or similar 2dr Blazer? I may need some detail pictures.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 22 2010, 04:15 PM~17857504
> *I like the "slim anus" song they did to bust on eminem. And "eminems mom" lol. That shit is funny as fuk.
> *



Lmao at fat and sweaty betty


----------



## INTHABLOOD

my rc taco (4wd) broke its driveshaft so only had rwd so got crazy sidewayz
[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?


----------



## INTHABLOOD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVW75QAiiBY


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jun 22 2010, 08:16 PM~17858982
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVW75QAiiBY
> *





thats sick! where did you get that? you make it?


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 05:42 PM~17859166
> *thats sick! where did you get that? you make it?
> *


yezzziirrr  plan on a rebuild


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jun 22 2010, 08:52 PM~17859253
> *yezzziirrr    plan on a rebuild
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Somebody needs to build this.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 22 2010, 01:02 PM~17856290
> *gotta do this shit 3 more times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 23 2010, 09:25 PM~17869763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to build this.
> *





send me one of your 75's and ill build that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2010, 08:40 PM~17869921
> *send me one of your 75's and ill build that bitch :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

ATARTING TO GET FREAKY HERE....TONRADO SIRENS AND SHIT......ILL BE BACK LATER HOMIES!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 23 2010, 11:07 PM~17870859
> *ATARTING TO GET FREAKY HERE....TONRADO SIRENS AND SHIT......ILL BE BACK LATER HOMIES!!!
> *


We've had that shit all damn night. I was out drivin when the shit hit REAL hard. Lightning's been hittin shit left and right. We've had 4 MAJOR storms in less than 2 months. The last one dropped a tree on my neighbors house. This is gonna be one hell of a summer.


----------



## Esoteric

that shit just passed us up, went out for a drive and enjoyed the weather


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shiiitt..bout as bad as the 98 degree temperatures here. workin outside on a cabin repainting it...102 on the deck thermometer. May bring an egg and bacon in and cook on the deck..fuck a grille. :biggrin: not to mention not one bit of breeze


----------



## Bogyoke

EOD Tactical [TALON] Robot (1). 
Notice the '1' , they will probably produce different, field built, adapted versions in the future... NICE!


----------



## BiggC

^^^^ Thats cool!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 23 2010, 09:15 PM~17871697
> *^^^^ Thats cool!!
> *


Hey foo I still want those cast metal parts u had for sale a wile back , give me a call and we can meet up at the shop or something ....


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 23 2010, 08:15 PM~17871697
> *^^^^ Thats cool!!
> *


only about $8. a kit


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 22 2010, 12:56 AM~17852618
> *Sup Juggalo?
> *


SUP NINJA :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 22 2010, 01:28 AM~17852483
> *PIC??
> *




























And by this part right here it was verified legit and orginal on psy traders forums.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:














:biggrin: its going down a no! thats not my old lady she was at work working har ass off


----------



## lowlow94




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

NVM.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 25 2010, 12:53 PM~17886488
> *You are a bad person.
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jun 24 2010, 02:12 AM~17873345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: its going down a no! thats not my old lady she was at work working har ass off
> *


no fat chicks man


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 25 2010, 02:11 PM~17885748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



i almost pissed myself :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 25 2010, 11:11 AM~17885748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont get it...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jun 23 2010, 08:52 PM~17871451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOD Tactical [TALON] Robot (1).
> Notice the '1' , they will probably produce different, field built, adapted versions in the future... NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i find one....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 25 2010, 03:58 PM~17887034
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i almost pissed myself  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 25 2010, 02:15 PM~17887147
> *i dont get it...
> *


DO IT


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 25 2010, 02:57 PM~17887468
> *DO IT
> *


i did, it enters and exits fullscreen mode....


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 25 2010, 03:09 PM~17887567
> *i did, it enters and exits fullscreen mode....
> *


YEA HOLD F11 AND IT SHAKES LIKE THE EARTHQUAKE THAT HIT HAITI


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## Models IV Life

ahhh yeah page 805!! my area code!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 25 2010, 05:11 PM~17887584
> *YEA HOLD F11 AND IT SHAKES LIKE THE EARTHQUAKE THAT HIT HAITI
> *


I work with several people that lost several family members in those earthquakes.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17885748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 25 2010, 01:17 PM~17887163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where can i find one....
> *


LuckyModel dot com


----------



## rookiefromcali

hey..... can any body from mcba post up the link from the mcba site please.










gracias.

:ninja: :sprint: uffin:


----------



## 06150xlt

WTF


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 Nate. Thats cool as hell. A flat bed with stakes would be sweet too.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 27 2010, 07:48 AM~17897525
> *:0  :0 Nate. Thats cool as hell.  A flat bed with stakes would be sweet too.
> *


:uh: I wish you would have thought about that before I cut the F-350 bed down... It was about 1/4" too long for me...To late I'm goin with it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 27 2010, 09:51 AM~17898108
> *:uh: I wish you would have thought about that before I cut the F-350 bed down... It was about 1/4" too long for me...To late I'm goin with it  :biggrin:
> *



if ya change ur mind, i got a tom danials beer wagon flat bed with the stakes and chains.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 27 2010, 11:11 AM~17898230
> *if ya change ur mind,  i got a tom danials beer wagon flat bed with the stakes and chains.
> *


lets see how the bed turns out, its in the pond right now... I like the beer wagon look but wanted something off the wall and I havent seen anyone build something like this yet (I could be wrong!). and I want the raked look of the wagon too...deffinately gonna use it for ideas tho. THANKS LOW!


----------



## mcloven

went to the ghetto today 







what u dont see is the case of miller high life in the back part


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 27 2010, 07:57 PM~17900679
> *went to the ghetto today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u dont see is the case of miller high life in the back part
> *


*I woulda followed him and got my drank on!!*











:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 27 2010, 05:57 PM~17900679
> *went to the ghetto today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u dont see is the case of miller high life in the back part
> *


is that 8ball on here??? 


Bwahahahaha. Jk jeremy. See ya tomarrow.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

WHAT ABOUT A FOR THE STREET BUILD OFF? WHO'S GAME?


----------



## Ohio Chad

Its 3:48 am and I still can't fuckin sleep...


----------



## BODINE

its 4:22am here and just got ready for work


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad+Jun 28 2010, 01:48 AM~17904285-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its 3:48 am and I still can't fuckin sleep...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i feel you bro 2:29 here and i cant either
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jun 28 2010, 03:22 AM~17904477
> *its 4:22am here and just got ready for work
> *



damnnnnnn :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 02:30 AM~17904234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 28 2010, 03:57 PM~17908112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


what the hell the wheels got jacked??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol i had some, but only had two.. i never could find another set of them


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i am building another black 67 tho, an its gonna be the same as that one....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 28 2010, 04:01 PM~17908144
> *i am building another black 67 tho, an its gonna be the same as that one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that was a fast fix.....lol.. car looks sweet nice job.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol that wasnt recent.. actually bout a year ago


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 25 2010, 03:52 PM~17886975
> *no fat chicks man
> *


dude thats def not fat. thats thick and believe me thats a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

my 12yo drew this for my 5 yo daughter


----------



## EVIL C

wow he draws pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

thanks ive always thought he was ghood ...but im his dad ...


i know its better then average ...just like to show what he does 

and other thing he is better then me at it COD modern warefare 2 lol


----------



## BODINE

:tears: :tears: 

http://carsinbarns.com/


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 28 2010, 01:59 PM~17908123
> *what the hell the wheels got jacked??
> *


you stupid. lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 28 2010, 01:57 PM~17908112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


super sweet...


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxhZAptGy9Q just tesing..
I am sure its still bloked..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 29 2010, 01:54 PM~17917195
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxhZAptGy9Q  just tesing..
> I am sure its still bloked..
> *


Works for me!!!


----------



## Esoteric

got some bigger spikes, these are also theft proof theyre riveted not screws


----------



## Tonioseven

24 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Laidframe, Tonioseven, Aces'N'Eights, hocknberry, 87regal305, warsr67, phatras, dade county, southside groovin, rollindeep408, 716 LAYIN LOW, *rollinoldskoo*


  Whattup homie?!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 29 2010, 09:18 PM~17920515
> *got some bigger spikes, these are also theft proof theyre riveted not screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kinda paint you usin E??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 29 2010, 09:42 PM~17920723
> *What kinda paint you usin E??
> *





and clear! i wanna paint the wheels on my blazer, but wanna do it right


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 29 2010, 09:18 PM~17920515
> *got some bigger spikes, these are also theft proof theyre riveted not screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats too sick!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jun 29 2010, 06:42 PM~17920723-->
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda paint you usin E??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Jun 29 2010, 06:53 PM~17920816
> *and clear! i wanna paint the wheels on my blazer, but wanna do it right
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no primer you could if you want to but i just hit the wheels with a 3m scuffing pad(red)
> black: Duplicolor acrylic
> green: Montana Graffiti paint
> clear: duplicolor engine enamel
> 
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 06:54 PM~17920824
> *thats too sick!
> *


thanks


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 29 2010, 10:13 PM~17921024
> *no primer you could if you want to but i just hit the wheels with a 3m scuffing pad(red)
> black: Duplicolor acrylic
> green: Montana Graffiti paint
> clear: duplicolor engine enamel
> thanks
> *




  thanks bro!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 29 2010, 07:13 PM~17921024
> *no primer you could if you want to but i just hit the wheels with a 3m scuffing pad(red)
> black: Duplicolor acrylic
> green: Montana Graffiti paintclear: duplicolor engine enamel
> thanks
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Ex vandal??? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 07:24 PM~17921152
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: Ex vandal??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lol thats not even open for discussion


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 29 2010, 07:27 PM~17921181
> *lol thats not even open for discussion
> *




Gotcha.  You gotta try the 94. Montanas line of flat colors. :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 29 2010, 10:13 PM~17921024
> *no primer you could if you want to but i just hit the wheels with a 3m scuffing pad(red)
> black: Duplicolor acrylic
> green: Montana Graffiti paint
> clear: duplicolor engine enamel
> thanks
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 10:29 PM~17921203
> *Gotcha.   You gotta try the 94. Montanas line of flat colors. :0
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Ex vandal??? :cheesy: :cheesy:


FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 07:34 PM~17921261
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: Ex vandal??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> FO SHO :biggrin:
> *




:h5: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 10:37 PM~17921296
> *:h5:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:
> *




i still gotta find time to put them tips to use :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 08:37 PM~17921296
> *:h5:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 07:39 PM~17921316
> *i still gotta find time to put them tips to use  :biggrin:
> *



Lemme know if you ever need more J. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 07:39 PM~17921317
> *:biggrin:  :h5:
> *



:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 08:41 PM~17921333
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 29 2010, 06:18 PM~17920515
> *got some bigger spikes, these are also theft proof theyre riveted not screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a 99 dime with these wheels, all stock though, not green! LOL i want those spikes!! where'd u get em from?! and i will side with ESO.. theft proof meant u can hand screw these lil plastic lug nut covers off by hand!! so the spikes prevent that i take it?! sorry if i took away from ur THUGGIN SWAGGER ESO?!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 29 2010, 07:57 PM~17921483
> *i got a 99 dime with these wheels, all stock though, not green! LOL i want those spikes!! where'd u get em from?! and i will side with ESO.. theft proof meant u can hand screw these lil plastic lug nut covers off by hand!! so the spikes prevent that i take it?! sorry if i took away from ur THUGGIN SWAGGER ESO?!!!  :biggrin:
> *


nah even if the emos steal the covers theyre gonna have a motherfucker of a time trying to get the spikes off even if they did they wont be useful since theyre not screw on. i got them off ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...23#ht_583wt_704


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 10:41 PM~17921327
> *Lemme know if you ever need more J. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

the homies coast one lac west coast poplock just ready and in the streets  enjoy the pics


----------



## [email protected]

caddys toooo sick :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

THAT LAC IS SICK HOMIE, I'VE BEEN FOLLOWING THE BUILD UP ON IT


----------



## rollindeep408

> the homies coast one lac west coast poplock just ready and in the streets  enjoy the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

*SOME OLDIES BUT GOODIES I'VE BUILT IN THE PAST!*


----------



## gseeds

man what pretty ass car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! really like the color !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 10:59 PM~17922913
> *SOME OLDIES BUT GOODIES I'VE BUILT IN THE PAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanted that wagon so bad.


----------



## grimreaper69

C,mon fellas, get on over to LDC and vote for MOM if you haven't already. It's just me and DLO this month, and I've already been blown outta the water, but we need some traffic over there. While you're over there post up a lil somethin too.


----------



## BODINE

anyone know anything about what to invest your 401k in?


let me know 

i got wells fargo


----------



## BODINE

i had a+ 1.93% return this period ....just dunno if that decent


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 30 2010, 10:08 AM~17926372
> *anyone know anything about what to invest your 401k in?
> let me know
> 
> i got wells fargo
> *


ol bussinessman ass *****.... :twak:






























































shit what i had went south with the economy, i took the hit and cashed it out when i got laid off...


----------



## BODINE

im tryin to keep mine up ...only got $18,000


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 30 2010, 12:21 PM~17926473
> *ol bussinessman ass *****....
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## lowlow94




----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2010, 06:23 AM~17931900
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by navjac_@May 11 2010, 12:47 PM~17453993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 30 2010, 11:08 AM~17926372
> *anyone know anything about what to invest your 401k in?
> let me know
> 
> i got wells fargo
> *


fidelity investments... they have really goo d options, plus some real safe options until you feel the economy is stable you can then split your monies into different areas, just depends on how much risk you're willing to take....


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 1 2010, 06:31 PM~17939453
> *fidelity investments... they have really goo d options, plus some real safe options until you feel the economy is stable you can then split your monies into different areas, just depends on how much risk you're willing to take....
> *


Plus they are really good about giving you suggestions about where you should put your money


----------



## Kirby

Anyone heard from hearse? I sent him a couple texts the past few days and aint seen him here. 

Hoping he shipped, I'm off for 3 days this weekend n wanna get some things done. 

Hell, 3 days, I might even work on a model if my wife don't keep me busy!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 2 2010, 12:03 AM~17942260
> *Anyone heard from hearse? I sent him a couple texts the past few days and aint seen him here.
> 
> Hoping he shipped, I'm off for 3 days this weekend n wanna get some things done.
> 
> Hell, 3 days, I might even work on a model if my wife don't keep me busy!
> *



i think i read somewhere that he was gonna be working on his car all weekend :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## EVIL C

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 2 2010, 07:24 AM~17943128
> *Nice  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

more ideas to take into thought  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 1 2010, 11:03 PM~17942260
> *Anyone heard from hearse? I sent him a couple texts the past few days and aint seen him here.
> 
> Hoping he shipped, I'm off for 3 days this weekend n wanna get some things done.
> 
> Hell, 3 days, I might even work on a model if my wife don't keep me busy!
> *


YOU AINT LOOKED HARD ENOUGH , IVE BEEN HERE... :cheesy: 

PHONE IS GETTING SERVICED, I BROKE IT (AGAIN :uh: ) SCREEN THIS TIME , THEY HAD IT FOR A FEW DAYS. I DIDNT GET THAT PACKAGE TO YOU YET BRO, BUT I WILL HAVE IT OUT MONDAY.... MAYBE TOMORROW IF I CAN FIND A POST OFFICE BETWEEN HERE AND THE LAKE :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you headn to da lake?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 2 2010, 06:03 PM~17947914
> *you headn to da lake?
> *


scrape by the lake in onterio?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 2 2010, 02:39 PM~17947745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: is that shit for real, or is someone using a wireless remote???

anyone know more about this ride?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 2 2010, 06:40 PM~17948223
> *scrape by the lake in onterio?
> *


:roflmao: lake of the ozarks bro, im not headn to no ontario :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 2 2010, 04:03 PM~17947914
> *you headn to da lake?
> *


headed to the ozarks, holiday hills area, 66 mile marker... :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 2 2010, 04:17 AM~17943120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank u sir! u know i was all about this pic set! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 2 2010, 05:48 PM~17948258
> *:wow: is that shit for real, or is someone using a wireless remote???
> 
> anyone know more about this ride?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: somebody in the backseat with the ipod and switches


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 2 2010, 08:51 PM~17948623
> *thank u sir! u know i was all about this pic set!  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 2 2010, 06:55 PM~17948289
> *:roflmao: lake of the ozarks bro, im not headn to no ontario :biggrin:
> *


hey ya never know!!!


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 2 2010, 05:01 PM~17947902
> *YOU AINT LOOKED HARD ENOUGH , IVE BEEN HERE...  :cheesy:
> 
> PHONE IS GETTING SERVICED, I BROKE IT  (AGAIN  :uh: ) SCREEN THIS TIME , THEY HAD IT FOR A FEW DAYS. I DIDNT GET THAT PACKAGE TO YOU YET BRO, BUT I WILL HAVE IT OUT MONDAY.... MAYBE TOMORROW IF I CAN FIND A POST OFFICE BETWEEN HERE AND THE LAKE :cheesy:
> *


I hit you up a few times in text. Didn't see any posts on here from you then. 

The ozarks aint that far from me, just come drop it off. :thumbsup:

Po is closed monday you would have to hit em up tomorrow. It won't be here in time for me to mess with it this weekend so its all good.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 2 2010, 11:47 PM~17950752
> *I hit you up a few times in text. Didn't see any posts on here from you then.
> 
> The ozarks aint that far from me, just come drop it off. :thumbsup:
> 
> Po is closed monday you would have to hit em up tomorrow. It won't be here in time for me to mess with it this weekend so its all good.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

whos down with another ''night crew'' thread? seein that we dont have a mod around here to bitch this time


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZluH6AwlDBk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZluH6AwlDBk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


:0


----------



## Tonioseven

*SexyBatmanMonkey from The BatMonkey Cave. says: 
July 1, 2010 at 6:48 am
I know life’s lonely, I’m lonely. I’m 46 and have a large stature, (I know you women like curves, I have 12 of them). You say you want to find a good man online, and you’ve found one here and I’ve been waiting so long for a girl like you (Free). I have financial stability (my mom will always pay for my bills if I can’t) and I am the owner of the largest collection of Batman memorabilia for a hundred miles.
I am also the CEO of a company which I founded (Batman’R'us)
I am a serious man who likes golf in theory (my mom wont let me play) and all kinds of music (I can make you a mix CD if you want)
Look me up online, my name is “Sexybatmanmonkey12_3″*


:roflmao:


----------



## coleman9219

:wow: I THINK THIS IS A LITTLE TO EXPENSIVE :wow:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AOSHIMA-1-24-HILUX-4WD...=item483adf0431


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jul 3 2010, 05:02 PM~17953681
> *:wow: I THINK THIS IS A LITTLE TO EXPENSIVE  :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AOSHIMA-1-24-HILUX-4WD...=item483adf0431
> *




i have the same one with different box art


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 3 2010, 02:08 PM~17953701
> *i have the same one with different box art
> *


 :wow: did you get it at that price?!?!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jul 3 2010, 03:02 PM~17953681
> *:wow: I THINK THIS IS A LITTLE TO EXPENSIVE  :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AOSHIMA-1-24-HILUX-4WD...=item483adf0431
> *


*THAT DUDE IS NUCKIN FUTS!*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jul 3 2010, 05:14 PM~17953727
> *:wow: did you get it at that price?!?!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Today I tried 2K clear on 63 first time in my life. Some minor flaws, should be able to polish them out, but the shine is perfect!!! I'm pretty happy with the result.
I cant prove it with pics tho, i left the 63 at countryside because it was not dry enough to transport, hopefully I can take it home tomorrow so I show you how it came out  .


----------



## coleman9219

I FOUND A S10 STEPSIDE THAT I HAVENT SEEN BEFORE!!!!!
ITS THE BLUE ONE!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-Chevrolet-Truck-Ki...=item35aa8c8d92


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jul 3 2010, 06:48 PM~17954491
> *I FOUND A S10 STEPSIDE THAT I HAVENT SEEN BEFORE!!!!!
> ITS THE BLUE ONE!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-Chevrolet-Truck-Ki...=item35aa8c8d92
> *


If you buy that lot, I'll buy one of the regular dimes off of you. I been wantin' to try my hand at a mini-truck.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 3 2010, 04:42 PM~17953859
> *Today I tried 2K clear on 63 first time in my life. Some minor flaws, should be able to polish them out, but the shine is perfect!!! I'm pretty happy with the result.
> I cant prove it with pics tho, i left the 63 at countryside because it was not dry enough to transport, hopefully I can take it home tomorrow so I show you how it came out  .
> *


Cool; is it compatible with many kinds of paint?


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 08:03 AM~17957686
> *If you buy that lot, I'll buy one of the regular dimes off of you. I been wantin' to try my hand at a mini-truck.
> *


IMA PROBABLY GET THEM AND A PURPLE 1/20 SCALE SONOMA STEPSIDE ALSO
BUT I MIGHT SELL IT TO YOU IF I GET IT :biggrin: I WAS WANTING TO MAKE A EXT CAB OUT OF THE ONES ON THE BOTTOM, BUT IDK ILL BE ON VACATION WHEN IT ENDS


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Kinda dead today... everyone must be drinking :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

no drinking here lol but i got weed


----------



## mademan

im back.... Ive got plastic and a dremel. hackin shit up. ill be pulling my topic back from page 15 in a few minutes.


----------



## mademan

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: phatras, SIX1RAG*


soon as I make some more paper, ill get at you rick, got a long shopping list


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 05:04 PM~17957689
> *Cool; is it compatible with many kinds of paint?
> *


It should be, it should even fit with enamel paints!  
Check out my topic, i post up my work there asap


----------



## MARINATE

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and *6* Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 65 roller, grimreaper69, 65rivi, mo customs



*STATE YOU NAME GANGSTAS :biggrin: *


----------



## jimbo

:wow:


> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 4 2010, 11:25 AM~17958764
> *no drinking here lol but i got weed
> *



:wow: :wow: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Bogyoke

my cat is totally freakin out right now!











the fireworks


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jul 4 2010, 11:55 PM~17961488
> *my cat is totally freakin out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fireworks
> *




My cats where geek too but your have cat on the floor lmao


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 11:21 PM~17961900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WOULD BE SO FUCKIN COOL IF THEY JUICED THAT AND HOPPED IT AT SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 4 2010, 11:27 PM~17961932
> *THAT WOULD BE SO FUCKIN COOL IF THEY JUICED THAT AND HOPPED IT AT SHOWS :biggrin:
> *


its juiced


----------



## Siim123

Any pics of hopping this long motherfucker? :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jul 5 2010, 06:55 AM~17961488
> *my cat is totally freakin out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fireworks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mo customs

saw the limo at sema wtf wow i put 30s on my ride so what dont get me wrong the car is crazy just not my style, like jay from brand 1 clothing said look at this mf donk on 30s why put 30s on it and put it on the mf ground west side for life.. low life video


----------



## INTHABLOOD

im a hotwheel collector and today i found some new 2010 cars and the "SPIDER RIDER" normally has mudd tires and i found this 1 today that had these donk wheels so i had to add it to the collection mine on top and what the rest looked like


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jul 5 2010, 04:42 PM~17966302
> *im a hotwheel collector and today i found some new 2010 cars and the "SPIDER RIDER" normally has mudd tires and i found this 1 today that had these donk wheels so i had to add it to the collection mine on top and what the rest looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got tones of hot wheels


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2010, 12:21 AM~17961900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

which models had uptops?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jul 4 2010, 11:34 AM~17958076-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda dead today... everyone must be drinking :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :h5: :barf:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mcloven_@Jul 4 2010, 01:25 PM~17958764
> *no drinking here lol but i got weed
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i seriously doubt u smoke dude


----------



## tunzafun

holy shit this dude is amazing!! 

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100063489?v...652&l=100063517


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 5 2010, 07:54 PM~17966361
> *i got tones of hot wheels
> *



:uh: yeah carla, but we all stopped playing with them an leave them "in" the plastic now :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2010, 01:21 AM~17961900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 5 2010, 09:04 PM~17966915
> *:uh: yeah carla, but we all stopped playing with them an leave them "in" the plastic now  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 5 2010, 06:04 PM~17966915
> *:uh: yeah carla, but we all stopped playing with them an leave them "in" the plastic now  :roflmao:
> *


there in the plastic dumb ass


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 5 2010, 09:24 PM~17967044
> *there in the plastic dumb ass
> *



:wow: Do your parents know you are cursing on the internet? 

Shame shame! :twak: :nono:


----------



## Ohio Chad

I got both of these for $20.00 at a local flea market.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 5 2010, 09:31 PM~17967099
> *:wow: Do your parents know you are cursing on the internet?
> 
> Shame shame! :twak:  :nono:
> *





lol leave carla alone, hes been good lately  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 5 2010, 05:53 PM~17966823
> *holy shit this dude is amazing!!
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/network/100063489?v...652&l=100063517
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 5 2010, 10:04 PM~17967447
> *lol leave carla alone, hes been good lately   :biggrin:
> *



Ok. :happysad: I guess I was just jealous he had weed and I didnt!! :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Anybody that wants to BS or needs to get ahold of me, hit me up on Yahoo...

juniors_bowtie


----------



## BODINE

this guy at a local restraunt ..Logans Steakhouse .....wife got a vid. today on her phone cant get it uploaded ...but some people already got i]him on youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhSCabo2w-8&feature=related


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17968475
> *this guy at a local restraunt ..Logans Steakhouse .....wife got a vid. today on her phone cant get it uploaded ...but some people already got i]him on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhSCabo2w-8&feature=related
> *


That shit is kinda........strange.Looks fake until you see the other people walking in and looking at him... :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt

If your user name on ebay is ... y***l and you outbid me on a set of riggen special quick change wheels...

DAMN YOU!

I really liked them! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 5 2010, 09:51 PM~17968668
> *That shit is kinda........strange.Looks fake until you see the other people walking in and looking at him... :wow:
> *


i wouldnt belive it ...but he is local lol


----------



## BiggC




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 6 2010, 10:47 AM~17971667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





did you make that?

looks like a 55 nomad roof?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2010, 10:02 AM~17971723
> *did you make that?
> 
> looks like a 55 nomad roof?
> *


Naw I didn't make it, it's a resin. I just thought it was kinda cool looking. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 6 2010, 11:07 AM~17971743
> *Naw I didn't make it, it's a resin. I just thought it was kinda cool looking.  :biggrin:
> *




from where?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 6 2010, 08:47 AM~17971667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had one and like a dumb ass i sold it. :angry:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2010, 10:53 AM~17971995
> *from where?
> *


http://www.resinrealm.net/ Click on the "The Phantom Menace" Link....then it's at the bottom of that page.

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 6 2010, 11:25 AM~17973048
> *http://www.resinrealm.net/  Click on the "The Phantom Menace" Link....then it's at the bottom of that page.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THAT 66 4 DR


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17968475
> *this guy at a local restraunt ..Logans Steakhouse .....wife got a vid. today on her phone cant get it uploaded ...but some people already got i]him on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhSCabo2w-8&feature=related
> *


damn dude is quick! this is cool...strange, but cool


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 6 2010, 06:47 AM~17971667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt that that one dude who made the original 80's style sutty and the burban along with the german helmet bomb, CARLOS AVILAR, i think??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2010, 01:38 PM~17973656
> *isnt that that one dude who made the original 80's style sutty and the burban along with the german helmet bomb, CARLOS AVILAR, i think??
> *


yup


----------



## 408models

so is resinrealm sellin those now>?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2010, 01:52 PM~17973784
> *so is resinrealm sellin those now>?
> *


i dont think so.


----------



## BODINE

took this pic on way home today 

last 3 days been workin bout an hour and a half away in destin, fl.


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.gorillamask.net/


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jul 8 2010, 09:08 PM~17997623-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gorillamask.net/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf is that?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jul 7 2010, 07:29 PM~17986627
> *took this pic on way home today
> 
> last 3 days been workin bout an hour and a half away in destin, fl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 10:10 PM~17997639
> *wtf is that?
> 
> *


A cool time waster; make sure there are no little ones around though.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 8 2010, 10:35 PM~17997927
> *A cool time waster; make sure there are no little ones around though.
> *


as soon as the lil neice goes to bed ima be lookin at that shit! :0


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 8 2010, 08:38 PM~17997965
> *as soon as the lil neice goes to bed ima be lookin at that shit!  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

yes im putting it on a car


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jul 4 2010, 09:55 PM~17961488
> *my cat is totally freakin out right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fireworks
> *




:wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 11:21 PM~17961900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




It says REDS


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 09:41 AM~17972310
> *i had one and like a dumb ass i sold it. :angry:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 7 2010, 06:29 PM~17986627
> *took this pic on way home today
> 
> last 3 days been workin bout an hour and a half away in destin, fl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Beautiful pic Bodizzle... :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 8 2010, 10:44 PM~17999431
> *yes im putting it on a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Handle it E...


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KoqtwmuTyQQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KoqtwmuTyQQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



this if fuckin classic :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 8 2010, 10:38 PM~17997965
> *as soon as the lil niece goes to bed ima be lookin at that shit!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 9 2010, 01:44 AM~17999431
> *yes im putting it on a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pussy (cat) Ridaz????? :roflmao


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 9 2010, 06:05 AM~18000627
> *Pussy (cat) Ridaz????? :roflmao
> *


its keyboard cat. long story lol.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 9 2010, 06:29 AM~18000412
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KoqtwmuTyQQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KoqtwmuTyQQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> this if fuckin classic :biggrin:
> *


HAHA He killed the dude with a jet pack!!


----------



## lowlow94

HALO REACH GAMEPLAY


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 9 2010, 02:35 PM~18002770
> *HAHA He killed the dude with a jet pack!!
> *





dude i would watch a whole movie of that shit, i was crackin the fuck up watchin that shit lol


----------



## Siim123

Shit, I just tried out 3 different brands of Latvian beers and they made me drunk as shit(wtf), i should find myself a model car to build but all my shit is in the box and its in fucking horse stable at the countryside.


Damn Siim, keep your stanky ass out of the forum, you might get yourself into trouble :0 
Fuck, normally beer shouldnt do this with me :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 9 2010, 03:20 PM~18003684
> *dude i would watch a whole movie of that shit, i was crackin the fuck up watchin  that shit lol
> *


:yes: :yes: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 9 2010, 01:22 PM~18003699
> *Shit, I just tried out 3 different brands of Latvian beers and they made me drunk as shit(wtf), i should find myself a model car to build but all my shit is in the box and its in fucking horse stable at the countryside.
> Damn Siim, keep your stanky ass out of the forum, you might get yourself into trouble :0
> Fuck, normally beer shouldnt do this with me :0
> *


how stoned are you? can I borrow some money? or have some free model stuff?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 9 2010, 10:28 PM~18003755
> *how stoned are you? can I borrow some money? or have some free model stuff?
> *


Nah feelin pretty sober now :biggrin: , but few moments ago i had to concentrate on walking straight, these beers messed me up real bad for a moment :0 . These were some strange piss-tasting beers, I have always said that theres something wrong with Latvians :0


----------



## lowridermodels

CHECK MY SALES THREAD I HAVE 22 LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINES FOR SALE


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 9 2010, 02:20 PM~18003684
> *dude i would watch a whole movie of that shit, i was crackin the fuck up watchin  that shit lol
> *



x100 that shit is the best i had to go play mwf2 after that lol


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 9 2010, 01:22 PM~18003699
> *Shit, I just tried out 3 different brands of Latvian beers and they made me drunk as shit(wtf), i should find myself a model car to build but all my shit is in the box and its in fucking horse stable at the countryside.
> Damn Siim, keep your stanky ass out of the forum, you might get yourself into trouble :0
> Fuck, normally beer shouldnt do this with me :0
> *


ahh i remember my first beer


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 9 2010, 11:57 PM~18004532
> *ahh i remember my first beer
> *


It actually felt like first beer, these fuckers(latvians) make some strange liquid :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvn-tBeLpCk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvn-tBeLpCk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 9 2010, 04:22 PM~18003699
> *Shit, I just tried out 3 different brands of Latvian beers and they made me drunk as shit(wtf), i should find myself a model car to build but all my shit is in the box and its in fucking horse stable at the countryside.
> Damn Siim, keep your stanky ass out of the forum, you might get yourself into trouble :0
> Fuck, normally beer shouldnt do this with me :0
> *



His english is PERFECT when he's drunk!! :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 9 2010, 08:58 PM~18006052
> *His english is PERFECT when he's drunk!! :roflmao:
> *





bwahahahahahahahaha


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 9 2010, 08:55 PM~18006037
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvn-tBeLpCk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pvn-tBeLpCk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 9 2010, 09:02 PM~18006089
> *:biggrin:
> *





dude that shits hystirical :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 9 2010, 09:04 PM~18006102
> *dude that shits hystirical  :biggrin:
> *


Yea it still cracks me up after all these years. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 9 2010, 09:06 PM~18006115
> *Yea it still cracks me up after all these years. :biggrin:
> *





what....... does...... a........ yellow......... light.........mean :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 85Biarittz, Minidreams Inc.


so this is what it looks like when your not ninja :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 9 2010, 03:39 PM~18004366
> *x100 that shit is the best i had to go play mwf2 after that lol
> *



anyone else on here on xbox post your gamertag :0 (impalasj59)


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 9 2010, 12:37 AM~17999767
> *Beautiful pic Bodizzle... :wow:
> *


thanks ...took as i was driving lol


----------



## BODINE

PS3 .... modern warfare 2 


bodine75


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 11:21 PM~17961900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wtf DONKS MAKE ME WANT TO CRY :tears:


----------



## Esoteric

i need a run around bike, this is what i have in mind


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 10 2010, 02:58 AM~18006052
> *His english is PERFECT when he's drunk!! :roflmao:
> *


True! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

why this so much??


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=380248233102


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 10 2010, 08:25 PM~18013600
> *why this so much??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=380248233102
> *


anything bandai makes carries a tag


----------



## DEUCES76

? is it me or is there only a few people on here that can get resin parts from people cause it seems like everyone wants to be fuckin greedy over who can get what parts from certein people and im not goin to name names but u all r some fuckin haters


----------



## darkside customs

http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevy-Caprice-Pro...=item3caed3c72c
WTF?!?!?!


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 10 2010, 10:38 PM~18014443
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevy-Caprice-Pro...=item3caed3c72c
> WTF?!?!?!
> *


WTF IS RITE. Id LIKE TO FIND THE PERSON THAT BUYS THAT AND PUNCH THEM LOL. THATS RIDICULOUS :0 :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 11 2010, 01:38 AM~18014443
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevy-Caprice-Pro...=item3caed3c72c
> WTF?!?!?!
> *


 :wow: I paid less than that for my truck, and I can actually DRIVE the damn thing.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 10 2010, 10:48 PM~18014512
> *:wow: I paid less than that for my truck, and I can actually DRIVE the damn thing.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 10 2010, 10:46 PM~18014502
> *WTF IS RITE. Id LIKE TO FIND THE PERSON THAT BUYS THAT AND PUNCH THEM LOL. THATS RIDICULOUS  :0  :uh:
> *


I like to find the person that buys that and sell him a few more at half the price :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 11 2010, 02:00 AM~18014586
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 10 2010, 11:12 PM~18014677
> *  :dunno:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


IT JUST SEEMED FUNNY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 10 2010, 10:44 PM~18014104
> *? is it me or is there only a few people on here that can get resin parts from people cause it seems like everyone wants to be fuckin greedy over who can get what parts from certein people and im not goin to name names but u all r some fuckin haters
> *


thats all going to change soon bro.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 11 2010, 02:19 AM~18014732
> *IT JUST SEEMED FUNNY
> *


The only funny thing is someone is fetching a G for a piece of plastic. :biggrin: I can find decent cars up here all day long for less than that.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 10 2010, 11:38 PM~18014878
> *The only funny thing is someone is fetching a G for a piece of plastic.  :biggrin: I can find decent cars up here all day long for less than that.
> *


HELL YEA :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 11 2010, 12:38 AM~18014443
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevy-Caprice-Pro...=item3caed3c72c
> 
> *


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 11 2010, 12:38 AM~18014443
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevy-Caprice-Pro...=item3caed3c72c
> WTF?!?!?!
> *


well somebodys about to get some serious cheddar...maybe. deadbeat bidder anyone? :0


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2010, 01:57 AM~18014978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my words exactly


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 11 2010, 12:11 AM~18014670
> *I like to find the person that buys that and sell him a few more at half the price :biggrin:
> *


no kidding! I have that exact one here. in almost the same condition. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 11 2010, 12:38 AM~18014443
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevy-Caprice-Pro...=item3caed3c72c
> WTF?!?!?!
> *



Someone like "Modelhaus" , "Missing Link", or " Time Machine Resins" buys these no matter what the cost.

They'll make a kit out of it and sell it for $90. When they sell 10 kits they'll have their money back. 

They'll sell ten kits when they first announce it as a new kit in their line up. Then @ the shows they'll sell 5 - 10 more @ each show.

Just my .02


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 11:48 AM~18016501
> *Someone like "Modelhaus" , "Missing Link", or " Time Machine Resins" buys these no matter what the cost.
> 
> They'll make a kit out of it and sell it for $90. When they sell 10 kits they'll have their money back.
> 
> They'll sell ten kits when they first announce it as a new kit in their line up. Then @ the shows they'll sell 5 - 10 more @ each show.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: thats nutz


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 11 2010, 10:03 AM~18016293
> *no kidding! I have that exact one here. in almost the same condition. lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 10 2010, 09:44 PM~18014104
> *? is it me or is there only a few people on here that can get resin parts from people cause it seems like everyone wants to be fuckin greedy over who can get what parts from certein people and im not goin to name names but u all r some fuckin haters
> *


huh?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hes sayin that only a few people get the hookup on resin parts, because people want to be greedy and only allow few people dibs at their parts.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 11:48 AM~18016501
> *Someone like "Modelhaus" , "Missing Link", or " Time Machine Resins" buys these no matter what the cost.
> 
> They'll make a kit out of it and sell it for $90. When they sell 10 kits they'll have their money back.
> 
> They'll sell ten kits when they first announce it as a new kit in their line up. Then @ the shows they'll sell 5 - 10 more @ each show.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Never thought of that aspect but it sounds logical.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2010, 04:45 PM~18018790
> *hes sayin that only a few people get the hookup on resin parts, because people want to be greedy and only allow few people dibs at their parts.
> *


oh i got you


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2010, 07:45 PM~18018790
> *hes sayin that only a few people get the hookup on resin parts, because people want to be greedy and only allow few people dibs at their parts.
> *


You're pretty close.


----------



## Tonioseven

Nevermind; I'm an idiot. Lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 12:48 PM~18016501
> *Someone like "Modelhaus" , "Missing Link", or " Time Machine Resins" buys these no matter what the cost.
> 
> They'll make a kit out of it and sell it for $90. When they sell 10 kits they'll have their money back.
> 
> They'll sell ten kits when they first announce it as a new kit in their line up. Then @ the shows they'll sell 5 - 10 more @ each show.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Alot of it is the casters that only sell on ebay. Back when they used to post who the actual winner was. Most of those that beat my bid were ebay casters. Them may have sold at shows not sure.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2010, 05:45 PM~18018790
> *hes sayin that only a few people get the hookup on resin parts, because people want to be greedy and only allow few people dibs at their parts.
> *


Soon OG Resins will be casting what they can and try to make everything available for anybody to buy.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

pretty stoked found a treasure hunt at wal mart :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

damn


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2010, 06:52 PM~18018817
> * Never thought of that aspect but it sounds logical.
> *



Dang, I just read into more of that ebay post and there's is really only 1 real bidder h***e(3383). It seems that the seller is tryin' to bump up the price with ghost bidders and each one of them doesn't even have a win yet!










Show automatic bids 
..........................wins........Bidder Bid Amount Bid Time 
Member Id: o***l( 0 ) US $910.00 Jul-10-10 18:38:18 PDT 
Member Id: o***l( 0 ) US $910.00 Jul-10-10 18:37:38 PDT 
Member Id: o***o( 0 ) US $900.00 Jul-10-10 18:35:33 PDT 
Member Id: o***l( 0 ) US $900.00 Jul-10-10 18:37:10 PDT 
Member Id: o***l( 0 ) US $700.00 Jul-10-10 18:34:15 PDT 
Member Id: o***o( 0 ) US $500.00 Jul-10-10 18:33:16 PDT 
Member Id: o***l( 0 ) US $300.00 Jul-10-10 18:31:58 PDT 
Member Id: o***o( 0 ) US $120.00 Jul-10-10 18:30:54 PDT 
Member Id: o***l( 0 ) US $90.00 Jul-10-10 18:20:10 PDT 
Member Id: o***o( 0 ) US $70.00 Jul-09-10 21:49:09 PDT 
Member Id: o***l( 0 ) US $67.99 Jul-10-10 18:19:46 PDT 
Member Id: h***e( 3383) US $65.55 Jul-09-10 18:24:26 PDT 
Member Id: o***o( 0 ) US $63.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:57 PDT 
Member Id: o***o( 0 ) US $57.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:42 PDT 
Member Id: o***o( 0 ) US $54.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:30 PDT 
Member Id: o***o( 0 ) US $52.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:02 PDT 
Member Id: o***o( 0 ) US $50.00 Jul-06-10 13:18:41 PDT 

Starting Price US $50.00 Jul-05-10 22:12:46 PDT 



bastard !


----------



## Tonioseven

http://s0.ilike.com/play#King+Tee:Got+It+B...3.0.2.245%2Cstd da5f79b96eb145b68e74f7e572f1420e


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2010, 06:32 PM~18019405
> *http://s0.ilike.com/play#King+Tee:Got+It+B...3.0.2.245%2Cstd da5f79b96eb145b68e74f7e572f1420e
> *


thats a tight ass song... even my 6 year old and 20 month old were heaad noddin 2 it! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

:uh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 06:26 PM~18019366
> *Dang, I just read into more of that ebay post and there's is really only 1 real bidder h***e(3383). It seems that the seller is tryin' to bump up the price with ghost bidders and each one of them doesn't even have a win yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show automatic bids
> ..........................wins........Bidder Bid Amount Bid Time
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $910.00 Jul-10-10 18:38:18 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $910.00 Jul-10-10 18:37:38 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $900.00 Jul-10-10 18:35:33 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $900.00 Jul-10-10 18:37:10 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $700.00 Jul-10-10 18:34:15 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $500.00 Jul-10-10 18:33:16 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $300.00 Jul-10-10 18:31:58 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $120.00 Jul-10-10 18:30:54 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $90.00 Jul-10-10 18:20:10 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $70.00 Jul-09-10 21:49:09 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $67.99 Jul-10-10 18:19:46 PDT
> Member Id: h***e( 3383)    US $65.55 Jul-09-10 18:24:26 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $63.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:57 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $57.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:42 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $54.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:30 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $52.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:02 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $50.00 Jul-06-10 13:18:41 PDT
> 
> Starting Price    US $50.00 Jul-05-10 22:12:46 PDT
> bastard !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you foward it to ebay?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 11 2010, 09:20 PM~18019810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ummm....i dont get it. why put a random pic of a dude readin? :twak: :machinegun: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 11 2010, 10:20 PM~18019810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






old pic! :uh: and a repost foo


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 11 2010, 11:34 PM~18020432
> *ummm....i dont get it. why put a random pic of a dude readin?  :twak:  :machinegun:  :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


That's him bro.  :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 09:26 PM~18019366
> *Dang, I just read into more of that ebay post and there's is really only 1 real bidder h***e(3383). It seems that the seller is tryin' to bump up the price with ghost bidders and each one of them doesn't even have a win yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show automatic bids
> ..........................wins........Bidder Bid Amount Bid Time
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $910.00 Jul-10-10 18:38:18 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $910.00 Jul-10-10 18:37:38 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $900.00 Jul-10-10 18:35:33 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $900.00 Jul-10-10 18:37:10 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $700.00 Jul-10-10 18:34:15 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $500.00 Jul-10-10 18:33:16 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $300.00 Jul-10-10 18:31:58 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $120.00 Jul-10-10 18:30:54 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $90.00 Jul-10-10 18:20:10 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $70.00 Jul-09-10 21:49:09 PDT
> Member Id: o***l( 0 )    US $67.99 Jul-10-10 18:19:46 PDT
> Member Id: h***e( 3383)    US $65.55 Jul-09-10 18:24:26 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $63.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:57 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $57.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:42 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $54.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:30 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $52.00 Jul-09-10 21:48:02 PDT
> Member Id: o***o( 0 )    US $50.00 Jul-06-10 13:18:41 PDT
> 
> Starting Price    US $50.00 Jul-05-10 22:12:46 PDT
> bastard !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you notice the listing was removed???? Probably by Ebay.


----------



## Hydrohype

okay for once, the hydro will be short.. But in regular fashion, always coming a lil
to personal for some..anyway. I Got me some! :biggrin: i mean, I am single and 
in my 40's.. so gettin some is either routine and or love less... while you think about past seasons when the home team was doing much better? or gettin some could mean 
(man oh man thank you Jesus, you know I been day dreaming about this for along time.. I guess its cool I dont have pictures, because it wouldn't be legal to show..
(Okay shit, it dont happen everyday and I had to wake somebody and tell them)
:biggrin: Im still leaving the story out,, it's good too. i use to be with her family member..okay off topic,, thanks Dr Phil.. I feel better now..
great thread..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 12 2010, 01:56 AM~18022354
> *okay for once, the hydro will be short.. But in regular fashion, always coming a lil
> to personal for some..anyway.  I Got me some! :biggrin:  i mean, I am single and
> in my 40's.. so gettin some is either routine and or love less... while you think about past seasons when the home team was doing much better? or gettin some could mean
> (man oh man thank you Jesus, you know I been day dreaming about this for along time.. I guess its cool I dont have pictures, because it wouldn't be legal to show..
> (Okay shit, it dont happen everyday and I had to wake somebody and tell them)
> :biggrin:  Im still leaving the story out,, it's good too.  i use to be with her family member..okay off topic,, thanks Dr Phil.. I feel better now..
> great thread..
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 12 2010, 03:56 AM~18022354
> *okay for once, the hydro will be short.. But in regular fashion, always coming a lil
> to personal for some..anyway.  I Got me some! :biggrin:  i mean, I am single and
> in my 40's.. so gettin some is either routine and or love less... while you think about past seasons when the home team was doing much better? or gettin some could mean
> (man oh man thank you Jesus, you know I been day dreaming about this for along time.. I guess its cool I dont have pictures, because it wouldn't be legal to show..
> (Okay shit, it dont happen everyday and I had to wake somebody and tell them)
> :biggrin:  Im still leaving the story out,, it's good too.  i use to be with her family member..okay off topic,, thanks Dr Phil.. I feel better now..
> great thread..
> *




:0 congrats...................... i think lol :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Alright fellas, comp is gettin shut down so I can get it packed in the truck. Headed out to PA in 4 hours. I'll try to pop on tonight for a few.


----------



## Ohio Chad

Is there any places out there that make current resins?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 12 2010, 08:00 AM~18022874
> *Alright fellas, comp is gettin shut down so I can get it packed in the truck. Headed out to PA in 4 hours. I'll try to pop on tonight for a few.
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jul 12 2010, 05:22 AM~18023130
> *Is there any places out there that make current resins?
> *


DEPENDS ON WAT UR LOOKIN FOR ????


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2010, 04:29 AM~18022793
> *:0  congrats...................... i think lol :biggrin:
> *


I't take that.. thanks :biggrin: lol


----------



## Esoteric

since my lawyer doesnt really want tme to work i decided to get back to fixing bikes on the side again uffin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 12 2010, 10:41 AM~18023469
> *DEPENDS ON WAT UR LOOKIN FOR ????
> *



80's thru Now...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 12 2010, 02:56 AM~18022354
> *okay for once, the hydro will be short.. But in regular fashion, always coming a lil
> to personal for some..anyway.  I Got me some! :biggrin:  i mean, I am single and
> in my 40's.. so gettin some is either routine and or love less... while you think about past seasons when the home team was doing much better? or gettin some could mean
> (man oh man thank you Jesus, you know I been day dreaming about this for along time.. I guess its cool I dont have pictures, because it wouldn't be legal to show..
> (Okay shit, it dont happen everyday and I had to wake somebody and tell them)
> :biggrin:  Im still leaving the story out,, it's good too.  i use to be with her family member..okay off topic,, thanks Dr Phil.. I feel better now..
> great thread..
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-Chevy-Impala-buil...=item3caeda5d03


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 you buying it?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 13 2010, 05:55 PM~18037873
> *:0 you buying it?
> *


Nah, I'm broke; just tryin' to look out for y'all.


----------



## phatras

no one bought it.. zero bids..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 11 2010, 07:20 PM~18019810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN CARLA, IF YOU DITCHED THE SKREECH HAIRCUT AND SHIRT , YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO HOOK THAT BORED LOOKING CHICA NEXT TO YOU....



SHOW CALLED SAVED BY THE BELL, WAY BEFORE YOUR TIME...


AND BEFORE YOU SAY YOU DONT KNOW WHO SCREECH IS ...


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 13 2010, 05:43 PM~18038811
> *DAMN CARLA, IF YOU DITCHED THE SKREECH HAIRCUT AND SHIRT , YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO HOOK THAT BORED LOOKING CHICA NEXT TO YOU....
> SHOW CALLED SAVED BY THE BELL, WAY BEFORE YOUR TIME...
> AND BEFORE YOU SAY YOU DONT KNOW WHO SCREECH IS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not me but i alredy went out with that bitch


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



that should be his new screen name lol


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/Massive-Bag-Chevy-Impa...=item5193e0f1dd


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Snaptite-Wrecke...=item5888ad4543


----------



## darkside customs

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-AMT-ERTL-1-25-CHEVY-...=item2a08909709


----------



## darkside customs

http://www.the2012prophecy.net/http2012off...uake-prediction

Cant wait for this shit.... :uh:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2010, 08:09 PM~18040365
> *http://www.the2012prophecy.net/http2012off...uake-prediction
> 
> Cant wait for this shit....  :uh:
> *


 :uh: just like when y2k was gonna shut down the whole planet! :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2010, 10:09 PM~18040365
> *http://www.the2012prophecy.net/http2012off...uake-prediction
> 
> Cant wait for this shit....  :uh:
> *


----------



## BODINE

should i hide?








stock up ?








o no


----------



## BODINE

whatever ....live life one day at a time


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2010, 11:09 PM~18040365
> *http://www.the2012prophecy.net/http2012off...uake-prediction
> 
> Cant wait for this shit....  :uh:
> *





i told you before bro, you guys are due for another big ass quake!

i hope it doesnt happen, but lookin back, its enevatable


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2010, 11:50 PM~18040848
> *should i hide?
> stock up ?
> o no
> *




you live in florida ya jerk............ wtf you stockin up for? lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 09:01 PM~18040982
> *you live in florida ya jerk............ wtf you stockin up for? lol
> *


A hurricane?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 14 2010, 12:05 AM~18041044
> *A hurricane?!?! :biggrin:
> *





maybe, but ill take my chances with a hurricane, before a MAJOR quake


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 09:12 PM~18041159
> *maybe, but ill take my chances with a hurricane, before a MAJOR quake
> *


Hey, if a quake does come like all these fuckers are sayin, I am gonna dust some weed and just get fucked up and enjoy this shit....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 14 2010, 12:14 AM~18041183
> *Hey, if a quake does come like all these fuckers are sayin, I am gonna dust some weed and just get fucked up and enjoy this shit....
> *


 :biggrin: at least head for the hills and burn man, and stay off the bridges lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if that shit starts shakin here, im liable to end up in the valley...i live on the side of a mountain....i have felt a very small tremor or two a few 10 years ago...weird feeling standing on top of a house and everythings moving just enuf....


----------



## BODINE

i like huricannes


----------



## ShowRodFreak

?? Think about it. They ran out of room for their rock calanders. Thing is ...it's a new solar cycle.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 11:52 PM~18042240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still have that?


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2010, 02:00 AM~18042324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Linc M. What did you build 2 or 3 of them?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 14 2010, 12:02 AM~18042350
> *Nice Linc M. What did you build 2 or 3 of them?
> *


2, THE PINK ONE AND THE BLACK ONE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2010, 02:03 AM~18042362
> *2, THE PINK ONE AND THE BLACK ONE
> *


I remembered 2 but wasn't for sure.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 14 2010, 12:04 AM~18042372
> *I remembered 2 but wasn't for sure.
> *


TRYING TO GET ANOTHER ONE, BUT NO LUCK :happysad: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2010, 12:00 AM~18042324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76

were can i get a lincoln limo at and what scale r they


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 13 2010, 11:47 PM~18042667
> *were can i get a lincoln limo at and what scale r they
> *


1/24.. on ebay.. die cast.. i want one too..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 14 2010, 11:16 AM~18044323
> *1/24.. on ebay.. die cast.. i want one too..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2010, 01:00 AM~18042324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a bad muhfucka!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2010, 09:28 AM~18023162
> *:0
> *


:wave: Made it in around 7:30 Monday night. Just got the internet up and runnin.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 14 2010, 12:20 PM~18044690
> *:wave: Made it in around 7:30 Monday night. Just got the internet up and runnin.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 14 2010, 02:20 PM~18044690
> *:wave: Made it in around 7:30 Monday night. Just got the internet up and runnin.
> *



Glad you made it okay Grim.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 14 2010, 02:28 PM~18044745
> *Glad you made it okay Grim.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good to see you back on Jim...  Hope to hear your shop is set up soon and back to building!!! :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2010, 02:34 PM~18044782
> *Good to see you back on Jim...  Hope to hear your shop is set up soon and back to building!!! :roflmao:
> *


That's the problem. Since we're stayin with my wife's cousin for now I don't really have my own space, all I have is a tv tray. Trust me, I'll be building soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 14 2010, 02:40 PM~18044837
> *That's the problem. Since we're stayin with my wife's cousin for now I don't really have my own space, all I have is a tv tray. Trust me, I'll be building soon. :thumbsup:
> *



I know how you feel LOL the wife dont let me have my own area either. Sometimes I have to build in the closet..... :scrutinize: No ****.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 13 2010, 05:57 PM~18039485
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Massive-Bag-Chevy-Impa...=item5193e0f1dd
> *


NOT BAD, not sure about the $10 shipping?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 14 2010, 02:40 PM~18044837
> *That's the problem. Since we're stayin with my wife's cousin for now I don't really have my own space, all I have is a tv tray. Trust me, I'll be building soon. :thumbsup:
> *




i dont have much space either, but im sure we can find some somewhere to build somethin  

good to see you made it in to town bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2010, 02:52 PM~18044934
> *i dont have much space either, but im sure we can find some somewhere to build somethin
> 
> good to see you made it in to town bro!
> *


:thumbsup: Bout 20 mins give or take.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2010, 02:43 PM~18044867
> *I know how you feel LOL the wife dont let me have my own area either. Sometimes I have to build in the closet..... :scrutinize: No ****.
> *


I don't care what my wife says, I'll have my own space. :biggrin: But we're stayin with her cousin, so there's no room for my own space. I've still got my computer desk though, which is where I spent 90% of the time building anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 14 2010, 03:34 PM~18045183
> *:thumbsup: Bout 20 mins give or take.
> *




where you stayin at? name? place? zipcode? shit i thought you were like 30-40-45 min. away! 20 min. isnt shit lol


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2010, 01:52 PM~18044932
> *NOT BAD, not sure about the $10 shipping?
> *


Yeah, that's what kept me away. I don't need it that bad. :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2010, 03:38 PM~18045218
> *where you stayin at? name? place? zipcode? shit i thought you were like 30-40-45 min. away! 20 min. isnt shit lol
> *


South Heights, right across the river from Ambridge.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 14 2010, 04:01 PM~18045354
> *South Heights, right across the river from Ambridge.
> *




:wow: straight hood :0 :biggrin: 


thats a 45 min. trip bro


----------



## INTHABLOOD

my "SCRAPER BIKE" :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2010, 04:24 PM~18045499
> *:wow:  straight hood :0  :biggrin:
> thats a 45 min. trip bro
> *


To your door maybe, but according to mapquest AND the GPS it's only about 20 mins or so to the Burgh. And yeah, I agree, TOTALLY hood.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

My Mcloven style pic. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 14 2010, 05:16 PM~18046003
> *To your door maybe, but according to mapquest AND the GPS it's only about 20 mins or so to the Burgh. And yeah, I agree, TOTALLY hood.
> *




yea im about 10-15min. east of the city, so yea about 45 min. 

it dont matter, we will hook up soon, as soon as i can get outa this hole


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2010, 05:37 PM~18046235
> *yea im about 10-15min. east of the city, so yea about 45 min.
> 
> it dont matter, we will hook up soon, as soon as i can get outa this hole
> *


To your door it's 48 mins, 36 miles.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 14 2010, 05:39 PM~18046260
> *To your door it's 48 mins, 36 miles.
> *




im thinkin you might be able to hop on the turnpike and be here in 10 15 min. tho! i could be wrong tho!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2010, 05:43 PM~18046282
> *im thinkin you might be able to hop on the turnpike and be here in 10 15 min. tho! i could be wrong tho!
> *


I did 80-90 all the way down here. I could make that drive in 15 mins or so. LOL


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jul 14 2010, 02:01 PM~18045853
> *my "SCRAPER BIKE"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


top these


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2010, 01:00 AM~18042319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin this bro. straight gangsta shit! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2010, 03:25 PM~18046101
> *My Mcloven style pic.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


At least its real bills and not a few quarters and a welfare check..lmao..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 14 2010, 07:08 PM~18047041
> *At least  its real bills and not a few quarters and a welfare check..lmao..
> *



That's true.... Sorry Carla, I couldnt live up to your photo shoot... My broke ass only had 20's and 5's..... No benjamins or Grants...... 


It SUCKS being broke. :tears:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2010, 07:11 PM~18047057
> *That's true.... Sorry Carla, I couldnt live up to your photo shoot... My broke ass only had 20's and 5's..... No benjamins or Grants......
> It SUCKS being broke. :tears:
> *




shit if my dad had a hooker stash like carlas pops, ide be able to take pics of my models with some 100's too lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2010, 07:45 PM~18047331
> *shit if my dad had a hooker stash like carlas pops, ide be able to take pics of my models with some 100's too lol
> *



:0 :roflmao: 


:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

DAMN!!!!

had my hand on refridge handle ....lightning struck 

and got a shock lol

went up my arm some to about elbiow 


that was crazy


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 PM~18048272
> *DAMN!!!!
> 
> had my hand on refridge handle ....lightning struck
> 
> and got a shock lol
> 
> went up my arm some to about elbiow
> that was crazy
> *



:wow: crazy.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 02:52 PM~18046352
> *top these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmm. my sons bike needs a pair of those, what did you use?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

MY NEW TOY.... :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 PM~18048272
> *DAMN!!!!
> 
> had my hand on refridge handle ....lightning struck
> 
> and got a shock lol
> 
> went up my arm some to about elbiow
> that was crazy
> *


no shit? damn bro good to know ur still with us! that couldve been ur last trip to the fridge! :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 14 2010, 07:42 PM~18048272
> *DAMN!!!!
> 
> had my hand on refridge handle ....lightning struck
> 
> and got a shock lol
> 
> went up my arm some to about elbiow
> that was crazy
> *



damn dude thats crazy shit glad to hear your good :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 14 2010, 09:30 PM~18049195
> *MY NEW TOY.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: dont talk about be about it  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 02:11 AM~18051259
> *damn dude thats crazy shit glad to hear your good  :wow:
> *


yeah skurred me at first loud pop outside and at same time i feel the electricity lol

i heard florida panhandle is one of the most active parts or the most ....for lightning in the US


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 15 2010, 03:25 AM~18051450
> *yeah skurred me at first loud pop outside and at same time i feel the electricity lol
> 
> i heard florida panhandle is one of the most active parts or the most ....for lightning in the US
> *


pretty sure it is my uncle has been struck twice doin the same thing both times.......... mowing the lawn..... while theres a storm lmao didnt learn the first time


----------



## mcloven

got my wisdom teeth pulled yesterday


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 15 2010, 08:04 AM~18052256
> *got my wisdom teeth pulled yesterday
> *



oh yeah? how was that?

i got mine out in december, and i had no pain at all, i didnt even have to take the T3's they gave me for pain!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

not bad on the pain the first day hurt the worst but they gave me vicoden for that


----------



## base905

:thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

cant burn for two days tho


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 01:11 AM~18051259
> *damn dude thats crazy shit glad to hear your good  :wow:
> *


thats God telling his ass he needs to go on a diet :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law

*12 Lowrider Bicycle Magazines*
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130408222672


----------



## grimreaper69

Went out to Aliquippa to a hobby shop to get some paint and checked out the model selection. DAMN good prices. Typical is around $16. Donk Chevelle, 63 Imp and 96 Imp for $16.99, even had some discontinued kits. The guys said he just bought someone's collection, he just hasn't gone through it yet. They even had a small selection of Kens Fuzzy Fur, so I picked up purple and charcoal gray. For $1.99 each I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 15 2010, 01:32 PM~18053318
> *Went out to Aliquippa to a hobby shop to get some paint and checked out the model selection. DAMN good prices. Typical is around $16. Donk Chevelle, 63 Imp and 96 Imp for $16.99, even had some discontinued kits. The guys said he just bought someone's collection, he just hasn't gone through it yet. They even had a small selection of Kens Fuzzy Fur, so I picked up purple and charcoal gray. For $1.99 each I couldn't pass it up.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2010, 01:33 PM~18053324
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 14 2010, 06:42 PM~18048272
> *DAMN!!!!
> 
> had my hand on refridge handle ....lightning struck
> 
> and got a shock lol
> 
> went up my arm some to about elbiow
> that was crazy
> *


Did the lightning give you any power's? like maybe see through womens clothe's?
are you any stronger? maybe you can lift that refrigerator with one hand now?
do you get extra channels on the TV that you did not get before?
when you pick up one of your builds, does it glow in the dark!
:biggrin: glad your okay man...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 14 2010, 02:25 PM~18046101
> *My Mcloven style pic.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats funny,,


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 14 2010, 04:08 PM~18047041
> *At least  its real bills and not a few quarters and a welfare check..lmao..
> *


dammm


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 14 2010, 02:52 PM~18046352
> *top these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...


----------



## Linc

whats with all the olds ass topics being bumped for no apparent reason!?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

post whores.


----------



## kustombuilder

Bottle of Tequila for sale or trade. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18054170


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 15 2010, 03:15 PM~18054100
> *whats with all the olds ass topics being bumped for no apparent reason!?!
> *




ive seen KB post 200+ in the past two days :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 15 2010, 01:15 PM~18054100
> *whats with all the olds ass topics being bumped for no apparent reason!?!
> *


some stuff never gets old.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2010, 12:31 PM~18054227
> *Bottle of Tequila for sale or trade. :biggrin:
> heres the link to the topic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18054170
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 15 2010, 08:23 AM~18052424
> *cant burn for two days tho
> *


Burn what?!? Having your wisdom teeth removed shouldnt have any effect on you burning ants with a magnifying glass....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 15 2010, 05:26 PM~18055202
> *Burn what?!? Having your wisdom teeth removed shouldnt have any effect on you burning ants with a magnifying glass....
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Its true, Carla aint down to burn one....
Carla, if you're really down to smoke, come by my hood and you can smoke some sherm with me...


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 15 2010, 01:15 PM~18054100
> *whats with all the olds ass topics being bumped for no apparent reason!?!
> *


Yes for real its getting real old real fast.. Post whoring at a new level.. If anyone sees something/something they dont like report it to a mod.. get it taken care of or the person banned.. this dude told me to pm him when ever bad shit goes down in here.. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16540


----------



## [email protected]

:0 werd! KB in for it now


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 11:00 PM~18042324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass! Any one have pics of other towncar model cars?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 15 2010, 03:37 PM~18055305
> *Yes for real its getting real old real fast.. Post whoring at a new level.. If anyone sees something/something they dont like report it to a mod.. get it taken care of or the person banned.. this dude told me to pm him when ever bad shit goes down in here..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16540
> *


whats wrong with bringing up old topics. :uh:


----------



## phatras

nothing is wrong with bring up old ass topics if theres a reason.. Like if i brought up my build topic with an update, or brought up Minis build topic to ask him how he painted something, or if i brought up the bad trader thread to say so and so sucks, and etc.. bumping a topic for no reason really clutters the board up. If there is a valid reason then go for it.. Why bump somethign super old for no reason.. Take the resin topic you bumped. Twinn hasnt been on here for a long time and last i heard he was not doing resin anytmore. So why bump the thread?


----------



## [email protected]

what happened to the thread eddie started for you KB? that shit dissapeared quick, and you shoulda had all your questions in there  



on the real.................... bumpin old shit sucks bro


----------



## kustombuilder

:uh:


----------



## phatras

Im not trying to be a dick so dont take it that way man.. We all shit on the newbs for being dumb but its ok when someone else does it?? For real if a newb went through and put up 20 smileys on different threads we would so jump his shit..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2010, 05:53 PM~18055486
> *:uh:
> *





for real tho! it sucks, and stop with the fuckin smilies already! its old, go hit up some other section of layitlow already! im sure other cats miss you by now :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2010, 03:55 PM~18055509
> *for real tho! it sucks, and stop with the fuckin smilies already! its old, go hit up some other section of layitlow already! im sure other cats miss you by now :biggrin:
> *


let me go ask them.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2010, 05:57 PM~18055532
> *let me go ask them.
> *




c-ya :wave: peace :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2010, 03:59 PM~18055551
> *c-ya :wave:  peace :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: crybabys


----------



## kustombuilder

im not going to let this shit get to me.Im a man on a mission.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2010, 05:55 PM~18055509
> *for real tho! it sucks, and stop with the fuckin smilies already! its old, go hit up some other section of layitlow already! im sure other cats miss you by now :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 15 2010, 04:01 PM~18055574
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2010, 06:01 PM~18055572
> *im not going to let this shit get to me.Im a man on a mission.
> *





be a man on a mission in one thread ya knuckle head


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2010, 04:02 PM~18055582
> *be a man on a mission in one thread ya knuckle head
> *


im in every thread.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2010, 06:02 PM~18055590
> *im in every thread.
> *




yea an that made no sence :uh:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 15 2010, 03:03 PM~18055595
> *straight skunk! :uh:  its brown lol  and i think i see seeds too!
> *


grapes all day


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 15 2010, 06:08 PM~18055650
> *grapes all day
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mclovin's stupid ass wont see the topic now....


----------



## rollindeep408

Having to dig threw useless old topics to find a recent build topic that someone posted progress in sucks ass and you end up missing out on progress my useless 2 cents  :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

yeah fuck bumping up old ass 5+yr old topics!! got up today and there were 2-1/2 pages of UNREAD TOPICS!! :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 15 2010, 02:54 PM~18055500
> *Im not trying to be a dick so dont take it that way man.. We all shit on the newbs for being dumb but its ok when someone else does it?? For real if a newb went through and put up 20 smileys on different threads we would so jump his shit..
> *


           
is that a promise? ten more to go.. I had better take a shower... :cheesy: 
nine more to hoe I mean nine more to go!...............


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jul 15 2010, 04:25 AM~18051450-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah skurred me at first loud pop outside and at same time i feel the electricity lol
> 
> i heard florida panhandle is one of the most active parts or the most ....for lightning in the US
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive heard that too crazy shit you aint even safe in your house :wow: :run:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-down_by_law_@Jul 15 2010, 09:47 AM~18052580
> *thats God telling his ass he needs to go on a diet :happysad:
> *


 if that were true god would have got my fat ass already :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 15 2010, 05:23 PM~18056785
> *
> is that a promise? ten more  to go.. I had better take a shower... :cheesy:
> nine more to hoe I mean nine more to go!...............
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 15 2010, 05:08 PM~18055650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>grapes</span> all day
> 
> *












:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 16 2010, 11:51 AM~18060788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mcloven

bad ass caprice


----------



## crenshaw magraw

just outta the blue whats does everyone pay for a new sealed model kit in your area at a hobby shop?
whats the price range on a new model?

i'll start it off

los angeles county
$18.99-$24.99 for new released model kits


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2010, 09:22 PM~18077536
> *just outta the blue whats does everyone pay for a new sealed model kit in your area at a hobby shop?
> whats the price range on a new model?
> 
> i'll start it off
> 
> los angeles county
> $18.99-$24.99 for new released model kits
> *



Yep bout the same round here.Fucking rip-off if you ask me.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2010, 10:22 PM~18077536
> *just outta the blue whats does everyone pay for a new sealed model kit in your area at a hobby shop?
> whats the price range on a new model?
> 
> i'll start it off
> 
> los angeles county
> $18.99-$24.99 for new released model kits
> *


Around here (Beaver County, PA) $16-18, new and OOP.


----------



## phatras

OK for real people.. whats up with people who are never in here bumping old shit? Whos putting them up to this?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 18 2010, 09:40 PM~18078224
> *OK for real people.. whats up with people who are never in here bumping old shit? Whos putting them up to this?
> *


  GLAD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE THINKING THAT


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 18 2010, 11:40 PM~18078224
> *OK for real people.. whats up with people who are never in here bumping old shit? Whos putting them up to this?
> *


ITS ANNOYING AS FUCK


----------



## phatras

Sure alot of people can figure out who is probably at the root of all.. Not to hard to figure out..


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 19 2010, 02:32 AM~18077621
> *Yep bout the same round here.Fucking rip-off if you ask me.
> *


yeah i have to agree, i remember when kits used to be 7 or 8 bucks wheni was a kid, now if a kid wants to get into the hobby hes gonna need atleast 50 bucks to start a model.

the prices are really getting outta hand, i seen some clown today at a swapmeet tryin to sell the exzact same kits you can buy in a hobby shop for 20 bucks a kit he was askin $35 for 1, after i asked him how much and he tries to tell me there really rare kits and hard to find. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yet you can get em in damm near any hobby shop across the us.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 18 2010, 11:48 PM~18078298
> *Sure alot of people can figure out who is probably at the root of all.. Not to hard to figure out..
> *




well for us that dont know............... please inform us  whos at the bottom of it sherlock :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 19 2010, 03:40 AM~18078224
> *OK for real people.. whats up with people who are never in here bumping old shit? Whos putting them up to this?
> *


they should make a topic next time


----------



## phatras

Im not calling anyone out.. not worth the cry fest that will follow. People can look at the post here and draw there own conclusion.


----------



## Esoteric

hydrohypes tires. not done with the set on the left yet. hes lucky im not doing this shit again i didnt know the revell tires were out of round


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 19 2010, 03:48 AM~18078298
> *Sure alot of people can figure out who is probably at the root of all.. Not to hard to figure out..
> *


yeah almost as badd as people cryin about what every does on this forum.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2010, 10:16 PM~18078599
> *yeah almost as badd as people cryin about what every does on this forum.
> *


That pointed at me?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 18 2010, 09:06 PM~18078504
> *hydrohypes tires. not done with the set on the left yet. hes lucky im not doing this shit again i didnt know the revell tires were out of round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i am lucky my friend.. lucky to have met people who have the skills to help me see things through! great work Eso..i hope you like my finished product?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 19 2010, 12:16 AM~18078599
> *yeah almost as badd as people cryin about what every does on this forum.
> *





on the real i can respect that, but also, its fuckin anoying when you come on here and there are a bunch of fucked up old ass threads floatin around on the first page, and its much harder to find the real work that goes on in here  

and if there were a mod here, we wouldnt be talking about this right now


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2010, 07:22 PM~18077536
> *just outta the blue whats does everyone pay for a new sealed model kit in your area at a hobby shop?
> whats the price range on a new model?
> 
> i'll start it off
> 
> los angeles county
> $18.99-$24.99 for new released model kits
> *


yup the same hear in the arm pit of cali..I spent alot of money buying used kits off of ebay thought I could give them a bath's rebuild them and sell them.. i got alot of models for around $5.00 to $7.00 but sometimes it proved to not be worth it. after shippin and and bath then primer and paint.. then sometimes peice's dont fit back on the same because of old glue buildups in certain spots..so i now I got gaps in between
contacts ect.. my 58's are products of bashing.. and he 67 that kjkj painted. he purchased it used before giveing it to me... With the help of 85Barittz I got my first model at a store discount... $8.00 for the 86 revel monte from micheals with a coupon!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

DAMM after checkin out a few topics that are over 6 years old and been dead for the longest no wonder everyone is mad.


mods should delete topics that are dead after a year or so.

it took a wile to find the topic i was lookin at yesterday,after goin past some pointess topics


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 19 2010, 04:38 AM~18078797
> *yup the same hear in the arm pit of cali..I spent alot of money buying used kits off of ebay thought I could give them a bath's rebuild them and sell them.. i got alot of models for around $5.00 to $7.00 but sometimes it proved to not be worth it. after shippin and and bath then primer and paint.. then sometimes peice's dont fit back on the same because of old glue buildups in certain spots..so i now I got gaps in between
> contacts ect.. my 58's  are products of bashing.. and he 67 that kjkj painted. he purchased it used before giveing it to me... With the help of 85Barittz I got my first model at a store discount... $8.00 for the 86 revel monte from micheals with a coupon!
> *


damm i miss them days of being able to buy a kit for less than 10 bucks


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2010, 09:40 PM~18078810
> *damm i miss them days of being able to buy a kit for less than 10 bucks
> *


I almost felt guilty, as if i did a tag switch but i did 'nt. when it was all said and done
it was like $9 and change..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 18 2010, 08:19 PM~18078002
> *Around here (Beaver County, PA) $16-18, new and OOP.
> *


If i lived there? i bet i would be the only guy in (Beaver County) who could not get
a decent Beaver!


----------



## urjustamemory

Picking up a new 1:1 today. A 2010 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab 4x4.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2010, 09:22 PM~18077536
> *just outta the blue whats does everyone pay for a new sealed model kit in your area at a hobby shop?
> whats the price range on a new model?
> 
> i'll start it off
> 
> los angeles county
> $18.99-$24.99 for new released model kits
> *


:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: Unless I get a Michael's coupon and get one for 40% off. Hell, I remember goin' to K-Mart back in tha day and gettin kits for 4-5 bucks! I got rid of a bunch of kits a while back but I'm keepin' my sh!t from now on unless I have a good reason for gettin' rid of it. They cost too damned much! :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

yea the cost of a model or the cost of a decent beaver, is ass stronomical!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

$15-$30 for me depending on the scale of the kit , but mainly 15.00-20.00. i get alot of kits off ebay and from Showgoodwill.com


----------



## darkside customs

15-24 bucks depending on the kit... and thats just for an AMT or Revell kit...
Found a toy store near me that has a few kits-86 Montes 4 of the Streetburners and 2 of the donk kits, a 77 Monte, and a few odd and end kits, all are 12 bucks....


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 19 2010, 03:40 PM~18084308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont see those built to often.. Looks good man..


----------



## 408models

:tears: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s%3DI%26otn%3D1


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 19 2010, 04:17 PM~18084562
> *:tears:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s%3DI%26otn%3D1
> *


got ya started but didnt hit the reserve..


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 19 2010, 02:22 PM~18084586
> *got ya started but didnt hit the reserve..
> *


----------



## mcloven

i placed a bid good luck on the sale


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 19 2010, 04:14 PM~18084539
> *Dont see those built to often.. Looks good man..
> *


thanks , im hopin that its how my retta turns out or at least thats the plan.


----------



## phatras

D.. clean out your pm box.. tried to reply but it was full.. to answer you.. they were 5 but long sold out.. I may redo them not sure yet..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i could take the master :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 19 2010, 06:23 PM~18085585
> * i could take the master :biggrin:
> *


nope master is already going on a build


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 19 2010, 05:40 PM~18084308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 looks smooth! some nice 20's on there would be sweet :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 19 2010, 10:17 PM~18084562
> *:tears:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s%3DI%26otn%3D1
> *


thats a nice 300


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 19 2010, 08:17 PM~18086028
> *thats a nice 300
> *


X2!!!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2010, 06:53 PM~18085824
> *:0  looks smooth! some nice 20's on there would be sweet :cheesy:
> *


i couldnt find anything that looked like the SRT-4 wheels on the neon or id have them on it


----------



## phatras

how i spent my night...lol.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 19 2010, 11:25 PM~18089930
> *how i spent my night...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i havem :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

sure ya can for about 225 or so plus shipping... there a little under 200 packs or stuff there.. 80 packs of seatbelts and around 100 resin..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 19 2010, 11:42 PM~18089983
> *sure ya can for about 225 or so plus shipping... there a little under 200 packs or stuff there.. 80 packs of seatbelts and around 100 resin..
> *


do u take fake checks :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 20 2010, 03:25 AM~18089930
> *how i spent my night...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i could use some of that baby blue seat belt material :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 20 2010, 05:42 AM~18090365
> *i could use some of that baby blue seat belt material :biggrin:
> *


LMAO.. shit i cant remember to toss the shit i alreayd have set aside for you in your packages.. I got a bunch of the resin lips sitting here set aside but forgot them with your last order.. remind me next time and ill toss in a seatbelt and the lips..


NOt sure WTF i did but When i updated my website yesterdayi somehow managed to f everything up.. Most every thing lost is name so now i get the joy of going through everything and renaming it all.. Great fun.. another whole day at the computer..


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm gonna be placing a BIG order pretty soon. Now that I can actually get to your site and shit I can see exactly what I need.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 20 2010, 01:18 PM~18092122
> *LMAO.. shit i cant remember to toss the shit i alreayd have set aside for you in your packages.. I got a bunch of the resin lips sitting here set aside but forgot them with your last order.. remind me next time and ill toss in a seatbelt and the lips..
> NOt sure WTF i did but When i updated my website yesterdayi somehow managed to f everything up.. Most every thing lost is name so now i get the joy of going through everything and renaming it all.. Great fun.. another whole day at the computer..
> *





shit i cant remember half the time either................... lol 


and i forgot all about them lips :0 fuckin sweet! :cheesy:


----------



## phatras

Yea ive been pouring them each time i pour anything.. as a way of using the last few drops of resin. Most dont turn out but i have like 4-5 sets of them now for ya..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 20 2010, 02:26 PM~18092608
> *Yea ive been pouring them each time i pour anything.. as a way of using the last few drops of resin. Most dont turn out but i have like 4-5 sets of them now for ya..
> *






:wow: dude! syked :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

ONE OF THE CRAZIEST PAINT INNOVATORS AND CAR GUY HAS PASSED AWAY... LARRY WATSON YOU WILL BE MISSED....


----------



## 81cutty

for sale 77 monte carlo. comes with xtra bumpers and tail ligths. paint came like that all i did was add chrome foil on it , can b taken off, its coming off in some spots. it was a hopper, i put original frame with the adjustable suspension. what u c is what u get.i have both door mirrors too, i found the other one after i had taken pics. make offer


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 20 2010, 02:44 AM~18089988
> *do u take fake checks  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how about ebt? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 20 2010, 02:35 PM~18093757
> *how about ebt?  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL.. heard a dude ask Taco Bell this same thing yesterday.. I was rolling..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Jul 20 2010, 04:35 PM~18093757-->
> 
> 
> 
> how about ebt?  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatras_@Jul 20 2010, 05:08 PM~18094050
> *LOL.. heard a dude ask Taco Bell this same thing yesterday.. I was rolling..
> *


That's funny, cuz down here in PA I was told you can use food stamps in a restarant if you're homeless. LOL


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 20 2010, 04:08 PM~18094050
> *LOL.. heard a dude ask Taco Bell this same thing yesterday.. I was rolling..
> *


haha swear people are dumb these days!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

just heard through a friend of mine that the legendary painter LARRY WATSON has passed away early this morning.
funeral services are sceduled for july 31 at westminister memorial park westminister ca on beach blvd.
tryin to get more info


----------



## [email protected]

34 User(s) are browsing this forum (12 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: crxlowrider, CNDYBLU66SS, OLDSKOOLWAYS, tbone11, saborchicanoiscoming, SlammdSonoma, dade county, sdrodder, Trendsetta 68, grimreaper69, chevyguy97, bugs-one, Aces'N'Eights, lb808, Laidframe, FrameDragger, bellboi863, 85Biarittz, D.L.O.Styles




we got action :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 20 2010, 03:32 PM~18094839
> *just heard through a friend of mine that the legendary painter LARRY WATSON has passed away early this morning.
> funeral services are sceduled for july 31 at westminister memorial park westminister ca on beach blvd.
> tryin to get more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 21 2010, 03:26 AM~18097688
> *
> *


yeah i feel the same way i met larry once at a car show in paso robles and this guy would talk to you like he known u for years, a really cool guy and a fabulous painter.

he really pioneered and pave the way for alot of painters today.

it sucks to see such a legend go.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i love seeing photos of hot rods from the 60's and earlyer years. to them everything was high tech. they were the FIRST ones to put TVs in cars . Larry wasnt the only legend weve lost , we dont have indian larry around either plus others


----------



## phatras

my night tonight..









almost another 80 or so packs of goodies..

Been working most of the day on the website mess up. Almost done..


----------



## Hydrohype

its that time! as if you cant see for yourself? go be heard, put your nickel in
for the possibility of a new moderator! I wish all other electoral decisions 
that had to be made had candidates as cool as the ones before us now? 
Everybody on the list are okay people.... and i am sure the site and it's population
will be for the better, once the torch is passed.
even Mini? Mini the mod, that has a nice ring to it! that would be a Guaranteed
cherry popping for any wayward newbie!


----------



## Ese Caqui

What the fucks up Hoe-Toes?


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## rollindeep408

Well looks like phatras might be our new mod I voted for him too :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 21 2010, 03:04 PM~18102790
> *Well looks like phatras might be our new mod  I  voted for him too  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## phatras

The vote is not a guarantee that we will get a new mod.. just a step in the procedure in getting it done. the final say is up to gary..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 21 2010, 01:35 PM~18103032
> *The vote is not a guarantee that we will get a new mod.. just a step in the procedure in getting it done. the final say is up to gary..
> *


Exactly why I sad might :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Just had my wisdom tooth removed.... Now the fucker starts to hurt...
Pics or it didnt happen...
Heres part of it...


----------



## darkside customs

Saw this at a small ass shop on my way back home from the dentist this morning in Tijuana...Only in Mexico would you see this shit...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2010, 05:37 PM~18104491
> *Saw this at a small ass shop on my way back home from the dentist this morning in Tijuana...Only in Mexico would you see this shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh no....RICER ALERT!!!!! poor monte :tears:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 21 2010, 03:42 PM~18104544
> *oh no....RICER ALERT!!!!! poor monte  :tears:
> *


Thats what I said too....


----------



## phatras

IDK.. i feel worse for the 323.. the monte doesnt have 400 pounds of shit on it like the 323 does.. hell that poor thing barely got out of its own way new.. just think 15 years old, beat down and 400 lbs of shit on it.. speed machine now..


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

nahh i see that kinda shit alot here in PA.


----------



## Project59

Hey guys! Been some time since I've posted on Layitlow. Miss all you old school foo's! 
Well my baby girl was born June 24th at 10:17 in the am weighing in at 7lbs 11 ounces. Be on the look out for me to be hitting the forums with some good old Project flavor. See ya all soon.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 21 2010, 07:05 PM~18104744
> *Hey guys! Been some time since I've posted on Layitlow. Miss all you old school foo's!
> Well my baby girl was born June 24th at 10:17 in the am weighing in at 7lbs 11 ounces. Be on the look out for me to be hitting the forums with some good old Project flavor. See ya all soon.
> *


CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOURS BRO!!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 21 2010, 04:05 PM~18104744
> *Hey guys! Been some time since I've posted on Layitlow. Miss all you old school foo's!
> Well my baby girl was born June 24th at 10:17 in the am weighing in at 7lbs 11 ounces. Be on the look out for me to be hitting the forums with some good old Project flavor. See ya all soon.
> *


hes baaaaaack! :biggrin: 

congrats again on your new daughter!!


nows the perfect time to get back to the bench! she's nappin, you're building!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats on the newborn bro!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 21 2010, 07:05 PM~18104744
> *Hey guys! Been some time since I've posted on Layitlow. Miss all you old school foo's!
> Well my baby girl was born June 24th at 10:17 in the am weighing in at 7lbs 11 ounces. Be on the look out for me to be hitting the forums with some good old Project flavor. See ya all soon.
> *



Congrats on the birth of your little one.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 21 2010, 06:04 PM~18104727
> *nahh i see that kinda shit alot here in PA.
> *


here in KY too. ive seen alot of rice round my way. theres an 04 or so f150 with dual spot lights tribal flame decals and so much cheap plastic chrome that it damn near brings tears to my eyes everytime i see it! if i can ill snap a pic for yall to enjoy...or not :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 21 2010, 03:59 PM~18104682
> *IDK.. i feel worse for the 323.. the monte doesnt have 400 pounds of shit on it like the 323 does.. hell that poor thing barely got out of its own way new.. just think 15 years old, beat down and 400 lbs of shit on it.. speed machine now..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Could be worse... A few weeks ago there was a guy down here thinkin he was big pimpin in an early 80s Escort Wagon with a flip down screen in the back, full body kit that didnt fit that car at all and the best part of it all was the Pep Boys spinner hub caps...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2010, 10:05 PM~18106728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Could be worse... A few weeks ago there was a guy down here thinkin he was big pimpin in an early 80s Escort Wagon with a flip down screen in the back, full body kit that didnt fit that car at all and the best part of it all was the Pep Boys spinner hub caps...
> *


lmao! i wouldve pulled up next to him and just start laughin maniacally! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres a dude here that has a escort wagon thats painted up like a dragon, has bright red flames hand painted with a paint brush on the front...stock ass rims ( and hes won first place at shows with this POS) he even has a scale model of this damn thing...butt ass ugly.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2010, 08:05 PM~18106728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Could be worse... A few weeks ago there was a guy down here thinkin he was big pimpin in an early 80s Escort Wagon with a flip down screen in the back, full body kit that didnt fit that car at all and the best part of it all was the Pep Boys spinner hub caps...
> *


I HAD A PLYMOUTH ACCLAIM WHEN I WAS 19, HAD A 7 INCH DROP DOWN MONITOR, 2 TREO 12'S , I THOUGHT I WAS KING SHIT TILL I CAUGHT IT ON FIRE ADDING OIL TO IT..... :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18107043
> *theres a dude here that has a escort wagon thats painted up like a dragon, has bright red flames hand painted with a paint brush on the front...stock ass rims ( and hes won first place at shows with this POS)  he even has a scale model of this damn thing...butt ass ugly.
> *


WTF!?!?! Sounds like a Mcloven custom right there...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ must've been one of those *tommy boy* moments...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2010, 08:39 PM~18107098
> *WTF!?!?! Sounds like a Mcloven custom right there...
> *



lol..naw, if it was a mcloven original..it wouldnt have door lines on it... :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 21 2010, 11:54 PM~18107299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

i think this is doable, sence a fullsize yota in this body style isnt avl. you could use a 4door hilux  


i just wish i could find better pics of this truck!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2010, 09:05 PM~18106728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Could be worse... A few weeks ago there was a guy down here thinkin he was big pimpin in an early 80s Escort Wagon with a flip down screen in the back, full body kit that didnt fit that car at all and the best part of it all was the Pep Boys spinner hub caps...
> *


dude should be shot for that, 1st gen Escorts are hard to find anymore


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2010, 03:34 PM~18104471
> *Just had my wisdom tooth removed.... Now the fucker starts to hurt...
> Pics or it didnt happen...
> Heres part of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just one try haveing all four pulled


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18107043
> *theres a dude here that has a escort wagon thats painted up like a dragon, has bright red flames hand painted with a paint brush on the front...stock ass rims ( and hes won first place at shows with this POS)  he even has a scale model of this damn thing...butt ass ugly.
> *


my first five minutes on the site today. and yall got me congering up image's of 
other peoples crime's against good taste... Okay? hears the reason Hydro dont cruz
and dont go to car show's any more..(Because where ever I go?)This womans twin
or one of her litter always seam to find me. thats the best I can do? 
the drunken ape lady with 20 children and monopoly money? I'l stay home!  
for more of these horrors go to (Ugly as hell fest)


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 22 2010, 10:06 AM~18111442
> *my first five minutes on the site today. and yall got me congering up image's of
> other peoples crime's against good taste... Okay? hears the reason Hydro dont cruz
> and dont go to car show's any more..(Because where ever I go?)This womans twin
> or one of her litter always seam to find me. thats the best I can do?
> the drunken ape lady with 20 children and monopoly money?  I'l stay home!
> for more of these horrors go to (Ugly as hell fest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 
this car is about 20 mins from where i live!!! a mouthy kid owned this car for a while, he got harrased to the point he sanded the whale off the trunk lid and lust left it black! then sold the car to a buddy of mine who plans on repainting the entire car!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 22 2010, 10:09 AM~18111472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> this car is about 20 mins from where i live!!!  a mouthy kid owned this car for a while, he got harrased to the point he sanded the whale off the trunk lid and lust left it black! then sold the car to a buddy of mine who plans on repainting the entire car!!  :biggrin:
> *


 It's not my imagination. that beast got to that kid..But I am in apartment
as I type hiding from that lush and any of her litter.. They change state's, they change 
race's but they are all part of the same clan.. and they drunkenly seek me out. 
As if I am the chosen one! The one who will lead there ugly masse's to God Know's 
where? Bro I dont want the Job! lol.. your neighborhood was spared any more pain..
thank God!


----------



## [email protected]

looks like a naked cowardly lion from the wisard of oz lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING

tru :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 21 2010, 07:54 PM~18106619
> *Congrats on the birth of your little one.
> *


x2


----------



## mademan

messin with a new photobooth setup. took some shots of MINIDREAMSINC mustang that I have in my collection;as well as my project `55. Im still getting used to my Canon Rebel XSI.




















































so far im impressed with the results.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2010, 11:02 AM~18111908
> *messin with a new photobooth setup. took some shots of MINIDREAMSINC mustang that I have in my collection;as well as my project `55. Im still getting used to my Canon Rebel XSI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far im impressed with the results.
> *


 x2 real studio.. glamor shot's right there!


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2010, 10:46 AM~18111776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a naked cowardly lion from the wisard of oz lol
> *


your wrong i think it looks like CNDYBLU66SS


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 11:34 AM~18112186
> *your wrong i think it looks like CNDYBLU66SS
> *


 :uh: 
i think you are the last person on here that should be making jokes about a persons apperience!!


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 22 2010, 11:49 AM~18112334
> *:uh:
> i think you are the last person on here that should be making jokes about a persons apperience!!
> *


hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 01:34 PM~18112186
> *your wrong i think it looks like CNDYBLU66SS
> *


:0
hey there bud, been a while huh? still gotta hate on someone, for you, just to be safe you picked me... not too safe bro, ill wipe the floor with you, put you in the toilet and shit on you as well in anything in life, whether it be women, cash, and especially building models... so little shit stain, if you got something to say then do it through a buildoff, you *******, acne faced, diaper loving motherfucker!


----------



## mcloven

oh wow this 16 year old has a mouth grow the fuck up allredy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: practice what you preach bro, you ARE the one that started this remember? 



> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 01:34 PM~18112186
> *your wrong i think it looks like CNDYBLU66SS
> *


 so why dont YOU grow a pair, get some bass in your voice and keep to yourself? im sure itd be of great pleasence to all of us if you stayed quiet!


----------



## mcloven

what can i say i like to start shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

congratulations...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 12:07 PM~18112524
> *what can i say i like to start shit
> *


take it somewhere else! we are grown men in here! we dont want to read your bullshit!!


----------



## mcloven

fine ill go to off topic then


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 22 2010, 02:11 PM~18112557
> *take it somewhere else! we are grown men in here! we dont want to read your bullshit!!
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 02:13 PM~18112570
> *fine ill go to off topic then
> *


:h5: :wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

isnt that why we wanted a MOD in here..so we dont have to deal with bullshit fucks like this?

i get tired of comin on here to see a e-thug tryin to make his tard comments...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2010, 12:21 PM~18112645
> *isnt that why we wanted a MOD in here..so we dont have to deal with bullshit fucks like this?
> 
> i get tired of comin on here to see a e-thug tryin to make his tard comments...
> *



x2!!! 

if the e-thugs fucked off, we wouldnt need an MOD, however, the kids come in here thinking they are king shit and running their mouths...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Any of that referred to me though-id hope not.


----------



## [email protected]

both you young ass retards need to grow some hair on your nuts first before you start actin like grown ass men already!


both of you fucks need to shut the fuck up and go build somethin already!

and what the both of you knuckle heads dont realize is this type of shit is what we are tryin to get rid of around here(now this doesnt pertain to derrick) but carla, you need to either shut the fuck and build something and keep your mouth shut, or go find another forum to chill at, because im sure im not the only one that thinks that you need to go anyway, so on the real take the advise, your only a pm away from a ban you little bitch


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 03:07 PM~18112524
> *what can i say i like to start shit
> *





:biggrin: we are gonna save this comment for future reference  you pushin for a 6month bid? or a year


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2010, 02:55 PM~18112989
> *both you young ass retards need to grow some hair on your nuts first before you start actin like grown ass men already!
> both of you fucks need to shut the fuck up and go build somethin already!
> 
> and what the both of you knuckle heads dont realize is this type of shit is what we are tryin to get rid of around here(now this doesnt pertain to derrick) but carla, you need to either shut the fuck and build something and keep your mouth shut, or go find another forum to chill at, because im sure im not the only one that thinks that you need to go anyway, so on the real take the advise, your only a pm away from a ban you little bitch
> *


sent you a pic nikka :biggrin:


----------



## mademan




----------



## mcloven

nice glasshouse


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2010, 12:55 PM~18112989
> *both you young ass retards need to grow some hair on your nuts first before you start actin like grown ass men already!
> both of you fucks need to shut the fuck up and go build somethin already!
> 
> and what the both of you knuckle heads dont realize is this type of shit is what we are tryin to get rid of around here(now this doesnt pertain to derrick) but carla, you need to either shut the fuck and build something and keep your mouth shut, or go find another forum to chill at, because im sure im not the only one that thinks that you need to go anyway, so on the real take the advise, your only a pm away from a ban you little bitch
> *


na im good iv had my fun for a while


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 05:17 PM~18113726
> *na im good iv had my fun for a while
> *




it dont matter if you think your cool or not, im sure with a mod roaming the forum, you will be under watch for sure  


so keep doin what yor doin young buck, its only gonna make for a better forum for the rest of us


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2010, 04:18 PM~18113207
> *sent you a pic nikka :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2010, 02:29 PM~18113867
> *it dont matter if you think your cool or not, im sure with a mod roaming the forum, you will be under watch for sure
> so keep doin what yor doin young buck, its only gonna make for a better forum for the rest of us
> *


ok anyways heres wat im building its gonna be box stock and built like my uncles car


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 05:38 PM~18113958
> *ok anyways heres wat im building its gonna be box stock and built like my uncles car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you got your own build thread do you?


post it up there


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 03:17 PM~18113726
> *na im good iv had my fun for a while
> *


 You know i don't ever comment on stupid shit but you sure do like to talk big shit on here like it's the thing to do to people But I don't hear shit out your mouth at nnl west but if you think nobody gonna slap that shit out your mouth at a show youngster if you got shit to say I welcome you to keep talking by the next event and say something funny there


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 22 2010, 04:49 PM~18115419
> *You know i don't ever comment on stupid shit but you sure do  like  to talk big  shit on here like it's the thing to do to people But I don't hear shit out your mouth at nnl west but if you think nobody gonna slap that shit out your mouth at a show youngster if you got shit to say I welcome you to keep talking  by the next event and say something funny there
> *


thats cause im to busey buying shit then talking


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 22 2010, 07:49 PM~18115419
> *You know i don't ever comment on stupid shit but you sure do  like  to talk big  shit on here like it's the thing to do to people But I don't hear shit out your mouth at nnl west but if you think nobody gonna slap that shit out your mouth at a show youngster if you got shit to say I welcome you to keep talking  by the next event and say something funny there
> *




:0 get um debo :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:drama: :drama:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2010, 03:48 PM~18113469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride! diggin the green an the rims are tight too! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2010, 05:53 PM~18115450
> *thats cause im to busey buying shit then talking
> *


 :uh: if you built as much as you talked on here you wouldnt have these problems these guys are here to help but they give you shit cause you disrespect them .you might wanna watch what you say cause you never know who you might run into at one of these shows there isnt much of them some people do travell 

respect is earned not given try it sometime you may be suprised at the responce you get concentrate on them builds  btw id be happy to help long as you come correct :nicoderm:


----------



## Esoteric

made a usb power supply for a bike stereo.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im getting a raise.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

thats gonna be sick

heres my Jeep with a body and suspenion lift.. a lil motavation getter for ya


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2010, 07:51 PM~18117111
> *im getting a raise.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for the idea bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2010, 07:51 PM~18117111
> *im getting a raise.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just plain badass right there. Like i didnt know it wasnt gonna be. Lol.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2010, 02:55 PM~18112989
> *both you young ass retards need to grow some hair on your nuts first before you start actin like grown ass men already!
> both of you fucks need to shut the fuck up and go build somethin already!
> 
> and what the both of you knuckle heads dont realize is this type of shit is what we are tryin to get rid of around here(now this doesnt pertain to derrick) but carla, you need to either shut the fuck and build something and keep your mouth shut, or go find another forum to chill at, because im sure im not the only one that thinks that you need to go anyway, so on the real take the advise, your only a pm away from a ban you little bitch
> *


couldnt agree more. we all come on here to share wut were workin on as well as to see others builds and gather inspiration...not to argue and bash one another. lets keep the drama out and have us a good ol time homies


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i like where the model section is heading


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

my new project , Ford EXP . all them parts are goin on the car, itll prob be fully laid out.


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY MADE USE A WHITE "FLOOR" IN YOUR PHOTOBOOTH AND IT WILL MAKE THE PICS BRIGHTER!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GMP-1-18-SCALE-2005-PO...228631600874995


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 23 2010, 05:26 PM~18125250
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GMP-1-18-SCALE-2005-PO...228631600874995
> *



damn this foo is on one :wow:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 23 2010, 06:33 PM~18125290
> *damn this foo is on one  :wow:
> *


agreed


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 22 2010, 08:28 PM~18117478
> *Just plain badass right there. Like i didnt know it wasnt gonna be. Lol.
> *



yeah, but i had to get it outta your grimy hands..or itll collect dust like F420  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 07:42 PM~18126473
> *yeah, but i had to get it outta your grimy hands..or itll collect dust like F420   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know huh.


----------



## Siim123

It's 3:43 am here, i'm now sleepy as shit, my fingers are covered with super glue, and I finished another model car. :biggrin: 
Hopefully I can make some nice pics in afternoon, keep your eye on my topic if you see it updated


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 25 2010, 12:43 AM~18132293
> *It's 3:43 am here, i'm now sleepy as shit, my fingers are covered with super glue, and I finished another model car. :biggrin:
> Hopefully I can make some nice pics in afternoon, keep your eye on my topic if you see it updated
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

I got a job interview Monday Morning. Wish me luck fellas, I REALLY need this job.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Good luck man..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 09:50 PM~18133187
> *Good luck man..
> *


X2


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 24 2010, 11:47 PM~18133164
> *I got a job interview Monday Morning. Wish me luck fellas, I REALLY need this job.
> *



Good luck Grim.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 24 2010, 10:47 PM~18133164
> *I got a job interview Monday Morning. Wish me luck fellas, I REALLY need this job.
> *



Good luck homie


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

i cant even get a interview


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks fellas.




> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 25 2010, 12:11 AM~18133373
> *i cant even get a interview
> *


If I hadn't moved outta Michigan I still wouldn't have an interview. There's plenty of jobs here, but back in MI there's none.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 24 2010, 08:47 PM~18133164
> *I got a job interview Monday Morning. Wish me luck fellas, I REALLY need this job.
> *


tomorrow your gonna go in there and convince this job. that they need you!
best of luck dude.. tomorrow you put on your hunter hat.. because your taken no 
prisoners! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 25 2010, 10:45 AM~18136017
> *tomorrow your gonna go in there and convince this job. that they need you!
> best of luck dude.. tomorrow you put on your hunter hat.. because your taken no
> prisoners! :biggrin:
> *



X2 and stay hungry bro you'll land it!!!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 24 2010, 10:19 PM~18133441
> *Thanks fellas.
> If I hadn't moved outta Michigan I still wouldn't have an interview. There's plenty of jobs here, but back in MI there's none.
> *


i live in PA and i cant find shit for work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 25 2010, 02:55 PM~18136438
> *i live in PA and i cant find shit for work
> *





grim, good luck brother.


and WDR where you live homie?


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

out near philly


----------



## BODINE

got me 2 wagons now


----------



## Linc

nice wagons!! throw some 13s on the delta!! :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 25 2010, 03:01 PM~18137088
> *nice wagons!! throw some 13s on the delta!!  :cheesy:
> *


83 olds cutlass cruiser


----------



## BODINE

13s and cutty euro clip to start


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 02:03 PM~18137101
> *13s and cutty euro clip to start
> *


theyll fit but the clip wont not without a lot of work first


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 01:56 PM~18137064
> *got me 2 wagons now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bodizzle!!! :cheesy: Thats funny I got a White 06 Magnum AND a cutlass cruiser! But mines a 79, light blue but great condition like yours! You can put the Euro cutty clip on yours tho... :wow:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 25 2010, 03:05 PM~18137106
> *theyll fit but the clip wont not without a lot of work first
> *


i thought header panel would bolt up


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

the caprice is what its base off as well as the pontiac safari


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 02:11 PM~18137131
> *i thought header panel would bolt up
> *


maybe but that thing is based of the delta 88 not the g body cutlass


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 25 2010, 03:18 PM~18137155
> *maybe but that thing is based of the delta 88 not the g body cutlass
> *


thought it sat on gbody frame ?


damn ....well whatever it takes it will get on there :cheesy: 

get my brother on it he can do it lol....not me


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 25 2010, 02:18 PM~18137155
> *maybe but that thing is based of the delta 88 not the g body cutlass
> *




Very true.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 02:25 PM~18137183
> *thought it sat on gbody frame ?
> damn ....well whatever it takes it will get on there  :cheesy:
> 
> get my brother on it he can do it lol....not me
> *



Even if its a G body frame the fenders and hood have to line up so to say.


----------



## BODINE

look same ?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 02:31 PM~18137223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look same ?
> *


nvm lol, the nose looks like a 88 didnt know cutlass wagons had those clips. but youre gonna need the whole front end from a g body cutlass not just the header


----------



## Linc

thats a delta 88 front end! its a larger car like a caprice as someone said, if its just a cutlass, its a g body frame if not, its a "B" body and those are the same chassis as a caddy or caprice. the euro caprice front end might work, but the g bodies fron end wont.


----------



## BODINE

this car not big like same link as 83 cutty


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 02:31 PM~18137223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look same ?
> *


LIL BIT, I SEEN SOMEONE DID AN ELCO WITH A EURO CUTTY FRONT END

UR GONNA HAVE TO MAKE THE ROCKER PANELS CUZ THEYRE SOLID


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 04:07 PM~18137392
> *this car not big like  same link as 83 cutty
> *


16' 8" from tip of bumper front to back


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 02:31 PM~18137223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look same ?
> *




Yupp, thats that High Class CC wagon if I'm not mistaken. I'm not sure but boy my did a euro out cutlass 442 version on his wagon. Same suspension, paint job, rallys, guts and everything. But a wagon! I'll hit him up and see how he freaked his.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 25 2010, 04:16 PM~18137435
> *Yupp, thats that High Class CC wagon if I'm not mistaken. I'm not sure but boy my did a euro out cutlass 442 version on his wagon. Same suspension, paint job, rallys,  guts and everything. But a wagon! I'll hit him up and see how he freaked his.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 02:02 PM~18137095
> *83 olds cutlass cruiser
> *


arnt they oldsmobile custom cruisers. Not olds cutlass cruisers.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

learn something new everyday


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 25 2010, 03:36 PM~18137522
> *learn something new everyday
> *


 :biggrin: ME TOO


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 25 2010, 03:35 PM~18137243
> *nvm lol, the nose looks like a 88 didnt know cutlass wagons had those clips. but youre gonna need the whole front end from a g body cutlass not just the header
> *



yup he goona need the whole clip including rad. suport  not too much work but tottaly worth it :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2010, 04:31 PM~18137492
> *arnt they oldsmobile custom cruisers.  Not olds cutlass cruisers.
> *


yeah oldmobile


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 04:46 PM~18137581
> *yup he goona need the whole clip including rad. suport  not too much work but tottaly worth it :cheesy:
> *


cool ..thanx


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 25 2010, 03:46 PM~18137581
> *yup he goona need the whole clip including rad. suport  not too much work but tottaly worth it :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes: Totally worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt

Has anyone put these MAS subs together? I'm doing right now and its kickin my ass. I'm using 5 min epoxy and 10 mins later they are pulling apart where they over lap. SOMEONE POST SOME PICS! PLEASE?


----------



## Ohio Chad

From my experience the 5 min epoxy usually takes awhile to dry...I give it about 20-30 mins when I do my photo etch stuff.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 24 2010, 11:47 PM~18133164
> *I got a job interview Monday Morning. Wish me luck fellas, I REALLY need this job.
> *


I got the job. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

CONGRATS GRIM!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks Darren, I'm happy as hell.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 26 2010, 11:35 AM~18142800
> *I got the job.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats J


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 26 2010, 10:35 AM~18142800
> *I got the job.  :biggrin:
> *



Conratulations Grim! Not easy findin' a job nowadays... Good news bro!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks fellas.

I know what ya mean Jim, it's kinda pathetic that I had to move to PA to actually find one.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

maybe i should move outa Pa to get a job


----------



## Linc

CONGRATS GRIM!!!

now you gots some cake for plastic! hit the bench brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 26 2010, 01:59 PM~18143012
> *CONGRATS GRIM!!!
> 
> now you gots some cake for plastic! hit the bench brother!!  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, my first concern is getting us into our own place and getting some work done to my truck, THEN I'll worry bout some plastic. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 26 2010, 10:54 AM~18142974
> *Thanks fellas.
> 
> I know what ya mean Jim, it's kinda pathetic that I had to move to PA to actually find one.
> *



Hey whatever it takes sometimes right? At least your employed! Alot of people can't say that. :happysad: Good luck with the new job bro.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 26 2010, 01:35 PM~18142800
> *I got the job.  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats Grim.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 26 2010, 02:17 PM~18143153
> *Congrats Grim.
> *


X2 uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 26 2010, 01:35 PM~18142800
> *I got the job.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: congrats bro........... you just made me look like a schmuck :biggrin: naw im just playin, but for real congrats bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 02:25 PM~18143213
> *:biggrin:  congrats bro........... you just made me look like a schmuck :biggrin:  naw im just playin, but for real congrats bro!
> *


I come to your state and find a job in 2 weeks and you're still lookin. LOL J/K bro. Keep your head up, get the ride runnin and you'll be workin too.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 26 2010, 02:28 PM~18143240
> *I come to your state and find a job in 2 weeks and you're still lookin. LOL J/K bro. Keep your head up, get the ride runnin and you'll be workin too.
> *





yiz zir............. like i said, im about 400-500 short, and unemployment owes me from june 5th :biggrin: so thats enough to get what ever is left done, and its on an crackin :biggrin: i might go back to school to finish my welding degree :wow: stay tuned


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 11:32 AM~18143273
> *yiz zir............. like i said, im about 400-500 short, and unemployment owes me from june 5th :biggrin:  so thats enough to get what ever is left done, and its on an crackin :biggrin:  i might go back to school to finish my welding degree :wow:  stay tuned *




:wow: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18143421
> *:wow:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *





ill be strapin frames in no time :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 26 2010, 12:51 PM~18143421
> *:wow:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


x2


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 11:57 AM~18143488
> *ill be strapin frames in no time :biggrin:
> *




:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 26 2010, 09:35 AM~18142800
> *I got the job.  :biggrin:
> *


congrats grim :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

congrats grim!!


----------



## BiggC

Hey guys head over to LDC and vote for Model Of the Month. :biggrin: 


http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...ead=1122&page=1


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 25 2010, 10:05 PM~18139667
> *Has anyone put these MAS subs together? I'm doing right now and its kickin my ass. I'm using 5 min epoxy and 10 mins later they are pulling apart where they over lap. SOMEONE POST SOME PICS! PLEASE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT IT! one done, one drying...clamp the heck out of it and leave it alone! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

FYI for anyone who cares, Sherman Williams Automotive paint is urathane and they sell a few colors of it by the 12oz cans at their stores for around $12. (By can I mean 12oz rattle can) 

They will also can their other colors but you you have to buy a quart. The quarts run around $20 and they will can that also... BUT! each can is $5 each + labor, so for one 12oz rattle can, you will be paying around $30 but you have alot of paint left over from the quart that is yours, or you can have it all canned, that will get you 3 cans of paint. Also they will color match just about anything and can it for the same. So for a full quart you will get 3 cans for around $50...IDK what the hell you would do with 3 cans of plum passion pink pearl, but you'll have it. If you went in with a buddy it wouldn't be that bad. or if you got some basecoats like black or white. but ITS URATHANE...so IDK what you can spray it on/or under. The guy told me that any enamel primer is ok and any clear would be ok. SOOO...

Keep in mind that they can only can one part paints, so they do not can clear. 

So for you guys like me that can't or won't get an airbrush this is an alternative...expensive but an alternative. 

But anywho...I rambled enough... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 26 2010, 10:35 AM~18142800
> *I got the job.  :biggrin:
> *


 The ole exacto blade to the juggler of the interviewer works everytime  

Told you Reaper... you went in and nailed it! Congratulations....
If I knew you better? I would come back with whole bunch of stripper jokes!
pole sliding comments and shit! :biggrin: But instead I will just be glad for you and your family victory... real shit.. for most people? looking for work, is harder than 
getting up and working! props big guy! 
Hydro...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 27 2010, 01:02 PM~18152897
> *The ole exacto blade to the juggler of the interviewer works everytime
> 
> Told you Reaper... you went in and nailed it!  Congratulations....
> If I knew you better? I would come back with whole bunch of stripper jokes!
> pole sliding comments and shit! :biggrin:  But instead I will just be glad for you and your family victory... real shit.. for most people? looking for work, is harder than
> getting up and working!  props big guy!
> Hydro...
> *


Nah, I took a can of spray paint with me and threatened to paint his SUV. :roflmao:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## urjustamemory

Freaking cable company. "We'll be there between noon and 5" here it is 5:17pm and the bastards still haven't shown up.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 27 2010, 12:27 AM~18149693
> *GOT IT! one done, one drying...clamp the heck out of it and leave it alone! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: those look much better assembled... i think ill use mine soon.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 25 2010, 02:56 PM~18137064
> *got me 2 wagons now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



inside


----------



## Reverend Hearse

CAN ANYONE SEE MY NEW AVI? ITS NOT SHOWING FOR ME...


----------



## darkside customs

WTF are you doin to that poor sheep????:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

























J/K I see the bike and the Rig in the background


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 10:17 PM~18159701
> *WTF are you doin to that poor sheep????:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K I see the bike and the Rig in the background
> *


i see a hearse


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 27 2010, 09:40 PM~18159942
> *i see a hearse
> *


I can see it from my phone , my house computer still shows Death ...


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 27 2010, 07:14 PM~18157475
> *:wow: those look much better assembled... i think ill use mine soon.
> *


yea they are pretty bad ass...I think they would look nice in a plexy box...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my thoughts exactly..


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i's not a ***?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nvm, i see who youre talking about.


----------



## 06150xlt

:uh: what did I do now :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2010, 09:47 AM~18162667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Damn Eddie you get down bro hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

add about a 100 pounds and we good! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

IS THIS THE SAME GUY HAHAHA (SORRY DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THE ACTUAL VID :angry: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSySzIwW_Kk


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 28 2010, 11:47 AM~18163440
> *IS THIS THE SAME GUY HAHAHA (SORRY DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THE ACTUAL VID :angry:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSySzIwW_Kk
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

smiley dont make me post up your b day party vid of you dancing like that borracho :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2010, 07:57 AM~18172319
> *not to mention, that 1109, are a standard wire wheel and everyone that uses them just dont see it! its like a wire wheel for a import :barf:
> give me a 1301 or a 1302 with some fresh 520's and im good!
> *



Ive got some 1301s and I think they suck because you cant see through them.The size is better .What are the alternatives?

I like the 1109s myself.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 29 2010, 07:33 AM~18172401
> *Ive got some 1301s and I think they suck because you cant see through them.The size is better .What are the alternatives?
> 
> I like the 1109s myself.
> *


Cant see through them? Your thinking of a different wheel.. The 1301s are a two piece wheel with very defined see through spokes..


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 29 2010, 05:33 AM~18172401
> *Ive got some 1301s and I think they suck because you cant see through them.The size is better .What are the alternatives?
> 
> I like the 1109s myself.
> *


maybe he's talking about the Mclanes?


----------



## phatras

im thinking hes talking about the 1003 wheels.. theres not see through spokes..


----------



## Hydrohype

I got my 65 Lincoln all cut open now. 4 doors and trunk. butt..getting the trunk to open, my blade got happy, and now I am having trouble getting the bleeding to stop..
I blew on it a few times,, I screamed (mommy mommy) but I've been just shaking blood all over the kitchen, almost got in my oatmeal, (no its not Raider pride post)
now I have a rubber band on my finger to stop the bleeding.. I cant do the super glue band-aid trick... I'le stick to the rubber band, the blood and screeming for my mom!
(cheap ass exacto handle)


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2010, 05:09 PM~18167314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> smiley dont make me post up your b day party vid of you  dancing like that borracho  :biggrin:
> *



 i thought we were coo 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 29 2010, 07:06 AM~18172819
> *im thinking hes talking about the 1003 wheels.. theres not see through spokes..
> *


found a pic, these are ok too 

1003


----------



## phatras

Little better pic of the 1003..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ive always thought that those were hideous... :barf:


----------



## 408models

THESE ARE THE RIMS THEY SHOULD OF STAYED WITH INSTEAD OF THE NEW 1109's


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 29 2010, 09:33 AM~18172401
> *Ive got some 1301s and I think they suck because you cant see through them.The size is better .What are the alternatives?
> 
> I like the 1109s myself.
> *




cant see threw them? they are a 2 peice wire foo.............. plug the back spokes in and they look real imo............. i dont know what wire wheel your talking about


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 29 2010, 12:55 PM~18173556
> *ive always thought that those were hideous... :barf:
> *






there not bad if you use the big KNOCK OFF from the 59 vert kit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

1301








1301-2 combo


----------



## [email protected]

best wire wheel on the market right now, next to some truscale or mondo wheels


----------



## [email protected]

1301's all day long nikka :biggrin: 


i dont know about you, but i can see threw them fine :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

THESE are the best ones made, hands down the best quality wheel in the world.... 









jevs is movin on up tho


----------



## 408models

1301 ARE COO TOO, MY SECOND PEGASUS WHEEL CHOICE , 

JUST A LIL TO BIG BUT LOOK ALOT BETTER IN DETAIL :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> THESE are the best ones made, hands down the best quality wheel in the world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO.. yes those are killer wheels but cost way to much..


----------



## ShowRodFreak

1113's , 1115's and 1119's are better with the right knock off. In plastic


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 29 2010, 09:29 AM~18173814
> *1113's , 1115's and 1119's are better with the right knock off.  In plastic
> *



not bad, but too deep  

and the 1119's are same as 1109's but with a gold lip.


----------



## 408models

and the new gold sucks ass too, looks like anodized orange


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 29 2010, 11:44 AM~18173941
> *and the new gold sucks ass too, looks like anodized orange
> *


The gold is kinda like a box of chocolates.. never know what your ganna get..lol.. for real though.. sometimes i get some really nice looking gold and others it bright orange.. Its really hit or miss on it.. Best bet is to just buy the wheels in person or hit up the person your buying them form and ask if they have any of the non orange chrome.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 29 2010, 11:29 AM~18173814
> *1113's , 1115's and 1119's are better with the right knock off.  In plastic
> *


the 1117s are nice to.. same as the 1119 just reveresed.. gold wheel chrome lip..


----------



## STREETRACEKING




----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 29 2010, 12:20 PM~18174273
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mcclanes are one of the first and best wheels that Pegasus ever made in my opinion the dish is almost on point


----------



## 65rivi

> THESE are the best ones made, hands down the best quality wheel in the world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO.. yes those are killer wheels but cost way to much..
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes these and how much?
Click to expand...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 29 2010, 11:43 AM~18173930
> *not bad, but too deep
> 
> and the 1119's are same as 1109's but with a gold lip.
> *


 ?? too deep these 13x7 look like 1113's











1301 look more like 13x5 more standard then deep. I know everyone has there taste , just stating an opinion.


----------



## Siim123

What the hell, you guys talking about some numbers (1119/1109/etc), pegasus spoke rims have some numbers? Could anyone educate me? :biggrin: 

I like these the most


----------



## Reverend Hearse

The 1113 is the best Pegasus wheel , hands down. The 1109 looks too standardish for my liking.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 29 2010, 12:46 PM~18175566
> *The 1113 is the best Pegasus wheel , hands down. The 1109 looks too standardish for my liking.
> *


*i agree with you on the 1109's but i dont know, they look way too deep on a model, maybe it depends on what kind of model???* :scrutinize:


----------



## 408models

*#1003*










*#1014 MCLANES*










*1301 3PC WHEEL*










*1113 DEEP DISH*










*#1109* :angry: :thumbsdown: 










*OLD 1109'S * :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

shit i dont like 13incs but tham old 1109's r nice but the new ones r ok :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 29 2010, 03:01 PM~18175735
> *#1003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1014 MCLANES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1301 3PC WHEEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1113 DEEP DISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1109  :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD 1109'S    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 1301 are sick but look a Lil too big on some kits but those 1113 are crazy deep looks like 14x8 or something to me I miss the old 2 piece I'm just glad I've got a few sets laying around but when I do run out I'm gonna have to stock up on j's wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

YUP PEGASUS REALLY DROPPED THE BALL ON THESE CHEAPER LOOKING RIMS!! WHY THEY HAVEN'T REALIZED THAT IS SIMPLE......THEY'VE MADE A SHITLOAD OF MONEY WITH ALL THE PAST RIM SALES THAT THEY DONT CARE ABOUT QUALITY ANYMORE AND THATS WHY THESE CHEAPER MADE RIMS ARE ON THE MARKET. PLUS THEIR "OLD SCHOOL" GOLD PLATING IS LONG GONE AND NOW WE HAVE THIS ORANGE LOOKING BULLSHIT!!!! I STILL GOT SETS OF THE OLDER GOLD WHEELS AND THEY STILL LOOK FLAWLESS TODAY!! SHIT ALL MY OLDER SETS ARE LIKE GOLD NOW!! PRICE ON THOSE WOULD BE DOUBLED IF I SOLD ANY! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jul 29 2010, 01:20 PM~18175932-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1301 are sick but look a Lil too big on some kits but those 1113 are crazy deep looks like 14x8 or something to me I miss the old 2 piece I'm just glad I've got a few sets laying around but when I do run out I'm gonna *have to stock up on j's wheels  *:biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2010, 01:20 PM~18175936
> *YUP PEGASUS REALLY DROPPED THE BALL ON THESE CHEAPER LOOKING RIMS!! WHY THEY HAVEN'T REALIZED THAT IS SIMPLE......THEY'VE MADE A SHITLOAD OF MONEY WITH ALL THE PAST RIM SALES THAT THEY DONT CARE ABOUT QUALITY ANYMORE AND THATS WHY THESE CHEAPER MADE RIMS ARE ON THE MARKET. PLUS THEIR "OLD SCHOOL" GOLD PLATING IS LONG GONE AND NOW WE HAVE THIS ORANGE LOOKING BULLSHIT!!!! I STILL GOT SETS OF THE OLDER GOLD WHEELS AND THEY STILL LOOK FLAWLESS TODAY!! SHIT ALL MY OLDER SETS ARE LIKE GOLD NOW!! PRICE ON THOSE WOULD BE DOUBLED IF I SOLD ANY! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2010, 02:20 PM~18175936
> *YUP PEGASUS REALLY DROPPED THE BALL ON THESE CHEAPER LOOKING RIMS!! WHY THEY HAVEN'T REALIZED THAT IS SIMPLE......THEY'VE MADE A SHITLOAD OF MONEY WITH ALL THE PAST RIM SALES THAT THEY DONT CARE ABOUT QUALITY ANYMORE AND THATS WHY THESE CHEAPER MADE RIMS ARE ON THE MARKET. PLUS THEIR "OLD SCHOOL" GOLD PLATING IS LONG GONE AND NOW WE HAVE THIS ORANGE LOOKING BULLSHIT!!!! I STILL GOT SETS OF THE OLDER GOLD WHEELS AND THEY STILL LOOK FLAWLESS TODAY!! SHIT ALL MY OLDER SETS ARE LIKE GOLD NOW!! PRICE ON THOSE WOULD BE DOUBLED IF I SOLD ANY! :biggrin:
> *


dont yell too loud, they might quit making them altogether if people start bitching....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 29 2010, 04:24 PM~18175327
> *?? too deep these 13x7  look like 1113's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1301  look more like 13x5 more standard then deep. I know everyone has there taste , just stating an opinion.
> *





you mean 1109's look standard?

1301's look like 14 or 15x7 reversed imo  nothing standard about a 1301 lol


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 29 2010, 01:27 PM~18176013
> *dont yell too loud, they might quit making them altogether if people start bitching....
> *


i think in a way they should here, maybe then they would see what there customers want adn maybe produce something usefull :biggrin: .02


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2010, 03:20 PM~18175936
> *YUP PEGASUS REALLY DROPPED THE BALL ON THESE CHEAPER LOOKING RIMS!! WHY THEY HAVEN'T REALIZED THAT IS SIMPLE......THEY'VE MADE A SHITLOAD OF MONEY WITH ALL THE PAST RIM SALES THAT THEY DONT CARE ABOUT QUALITY ANYMORE AND THATS WHY THESE CHEAPER MADE RIMS ARE ON THE MARKET. PLUS THEIR "OLD SCHOOL" GOLD PLATING IS LONG GONE AND NOW WE HAVE THIS ORANGE LOOKING BULLSHIT!!!! I STILL GOT SETS OF THE OLDER GOLD WHEELS AND THEY STILL LOOK FLAWLESS TODAY!! SHIT ALL MY OLDER SETS ARE LIKE GOLD NOW!! PRICE ON THOSE WOULD BE DOUBLED IF I SOLD ANY! :biggrin:
> *


 Preech brotha :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 29 2010, 03:35 PM~18176092
> *i think in a way they should here, maybe then they would see what there customers want adn maybe produce something usefull  :biggrin:  .02
> *


Agreed this is straight from peeps that use there shit when it's good


----------



## Linc

i use alot of 1113 wheels


----------



## Models IV Life

THEY COULD HEAR ME LOUD AND CLEAR AND STOP MAKING THEM FOR ALL I CARE!! ONCE JEV'S WHEELS ARE READY PEGASUS ARE HISTORY FOR ME! PLUS I'M GOING TO START ROLLING PE WHEELS ON MY PERSONAL RIDES!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2010, 02:23 PM~18176613
> *THEY COULD HEAR ME LOUD AND CLEAR AND STOP MAKING THEM FOR ALL I CARE!! ONCE JEV'S WHEELS ARE READY PEGASUS ARE HISTORY FOR ME! PLUS I'M GOING TO START ROLLING PE WHEELS ON MY PERSONAL RIDES!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## Models IV Life

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*THESE HOPPIN HYDRO MC's ARE DECSENT TOO. I USE ONCES IN A WHILE, A LIL TOO BIG BUT COO:* :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 29 2010, 02:46 PM~18175566
> *The 1113 is the best Pegasus wheel , hands down. The 1109 looks too standardish for my liking.
> *


 LOL X2


----------



## 408models

LET SEE SOME PICS OF THE DEEP DISH 1113 ON MODEL CARS???


----------



## [email protected]

these the 1113's right? deep dish


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well as i see it the 1109s are clean ! fit and look right for the looks i like to go with ! 










But i do have the style that i use the rings and 5.20's with the 70 impala hub caps ! They are just a tad deeper then the 1109's










And to me the 1113's are way to deep for the look i go for ! In real life if you dont narrow the rear ends they would damage the body when being laid out and when showing off ! 

The medium off set of the 1109's is perfect if it were a ture 14" wire wheel ! 

Now when the J's 13's are published we will have a ture 13" with tire that will be a wheel to be seen ! But if i don't have my 1109's i would perfer my 1170's !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 29 2010, 06:10 PM~18177175
> *LET SEE SOME PICS OF THE DEEP DISH 1113 ON MODEL CARS???
> *


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

takein outside heinze feild up here in steel town


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## SlammdSonoma

buncha showoffs :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

dually looks sick man.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2010, 07:53 PM~18179090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these wheels look sick, got a better pic of them


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i jst about bought a set of those thru Rick..but had to have the pulley set a tad more.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 29 2010, 10:31 PM~18179574
> *these wheels look sick, got a better pic of them
> *


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2010, 08:16 PM~18180226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> Are those the rings that came with the wheels or are they custom*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2010, 10:16 PM~18180226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need that grille!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## STREETRACEKING

just got har home :biggrin:







91 drop top what a 350 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2010, 11:16 PM~18180226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by phatras+Jul 29 2010, 09:44 AM~18172696-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see through them? Your thinking of a different wheel.. The 1301s are a two piece wheel with very defined see through spokes..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 10:06 AM~18172819
> *im thinking hes talking about the 1003 wheels.. theres not see through spokes..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Jul 29 2010, 10:35 AM~18172994
> *found a pic, these are ok too
> 
> 1003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Okay guys....you got me...Im NOT sure what wheels Im talking about cause I dont have the package anymore.They were all my LHS had at the time so I bought them.....PICS---------->





































I mean they are okay....But I like the looks of the 1109s better.All those other wheels...LOL....Ive never seen them at my local hobby shop....course that might be cause they cater to muscle car/drag/nascar dudes.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ITS GATOR SKINNED !


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 30 2010, 06:57 AM~18184241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean they are okay....But I like the looks of the 1109s better.All those other wheels...LOL....Ive never seen them at my local hobby shop....course that might be cause they cater to muscle car/drag/nascar dudes.
> *



i would prefer the ones above, then the 1109's, shit i would use these hoppin hydros instead :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 07:46 PM~18188531
> *ITS    GATOR  SKINNED  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






please do share how you pulled that one off :biggrin: 


i have a couple ideas, bt wanna hear it from you first


----------



## [email protected]

scratch that.............. did you take a real lite grit sand paper or polishing cloth and run it over the color to smooth out the high spots? and then clear?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2010, 07:12 PM~18188737
> *please do share how you pulled that one off :biggrin:
> i have a couple ideas, bt wanna hear it from you first
> *


You prolly wound't believe him if he told you. lol 
At first I was like  but then when he got done I was like :wow: ......I wish you guys lived closer so you can see how he does this stuff.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2010, 07:12 PM~18188737
> *please do share how you pulled that one off :biggrin:
> i have a couple ideas, bt wanna hear it from you first
> *


LOL ! Its would be easier to show you then to explain it ! :run: :run: 

And to answer the second question Jeff , is that after i untape everything i run a rag over the body with lighter fluid ! It cleans it after handling it to remove the tape and as it do it it knocks down the edges enough that my clear can level out ! 

I always give my builds 3 nice coats of clear ! VERY LITTLE IF AT ALL do i do any polishing !


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 12:09 AM~18181851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick g bodies mini :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18189195
> *LOL !  Its  would  be  easier  to  show  you  then to  explain  it  !  :run:  :run:
> 
> And  to  answer the  second  question  Jeff  ,  is  that  after  i  untape  everything  i  run  a  rag  over  the  body  with  lighter  fluid  !  It  cleans  it    after    handling  it  to  remove the  tape  and  as  it  do  it  it  knocks  down  the  edges  enough    that  my  clear  can  level  out  !
> 
> I  always  give  my  builds  3  nice  coats    of  clear  !  VERY  LITTLE  IF    AT  ALL    do  i  do  any  polishing  !
> *


so u got that gator skin from a lighter fluid soaked rag?! :happysad: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 30 2010, 09:57 PM~18189827
> *so u got that gator skin from a lighter fluid soaked rag?!  :happysad:  :wow:
> *


No ! He was asking about how i get the clear to be even after i build the pint up doing patterns ! 

The lighter fluid acts like a grease/oil remover ! Your hands are always leaking sweat so after you handle it you should always clean it if your in your paint stages !


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 11:06 PM~18189900
> *No !  He  was  asking  about    how  i    get the  clear  to  be  even  after  i  build  the  pint  up  doing  patterns !
> 
> The  lighter  fluid  acts  like  a  grease/oil  remover  !  Your  hands  are  always  leaking  sweat  so  after    you  handle  it  you  should  always  clean  it    if your  in  your  paint  stages  !
> *


sweet........ never used lighter fluid


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 11:06 PM~18189900
> *No !  He  was  asking  about    how  i    get the  clear  to  be  even  after  i  build  the  pint  up  doing  patterns !
> 
> The  lighter  fluid  acts  like  a  grease/oil  remover  !  Your  hands  are  always  leaking  sweat  so  after    you  handle  it  you  should  always  clean  it    if your  in  your  paint  stages  !
> *




lol naw.................. your gonna have to hit me up , because i was talking about how you got the gator skin look  

but yea you will have to better explain this one lol


----------



## darkside customs

So I guess the new thing to do here is to bump old ass topics without any pics for shits and giggles.... Its really starting to get annoying.... :angry: :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

LX COMEING SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16

scored on a free goped sport all custom parts just needs new block which is $50 bucks but not bad


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 31 2010, 12:18 AM~18191714
> *scored on a free goped sport all custom parts just needs new block which is $50 bucks but not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea; but now that other person has to walk all the way back to the trailer park!  
jus kiddin


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2010, 11:23 AM~18199446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks real Mini!!! excelent work !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2010, 12:23 PM~18199446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is there such a thing as too sick? I wonder what comes with this? 
will all the numbers match? are you sure the spark plugs have the right gap?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

A blast from the past ! 


I built this truck almost 15 yrs ago ! 










And i built this 65 the week the kit came out ! 


















They were sold to a freind of mine and BIG C's he just recently showed up with pics of them so i thought i would post them here ! If you noticed i have done alot of growth since these! 

I seen in Carla's topic where he blow up about the comments on his builds , but its his choice to take this hobby for all its worth or just remain to waste his money , time and buildable kits ! 

We have all started at the lowest point the hobby offers and grow from that and take the advice that other builders share in order to become a better builder ! 

Shit 4 yrs ago i was the one on top with the crazy ass paint work , now i am in the shadows behind Pancho, Regalistic, and Trendsetta ! These fools got me playin catch up tring to learn the techs they are using ! 

ANYONE CAN BUY PHOTOETCH SPOKES< ALUMINUM PARTS< AND RESIN ITEMS BUT YOU CAN'T BUY SKILLS ! YOU HAVE TO EARN THAT SHIT AND ITS NOT JUST GOING TO HAPPEN OVER NITE ! YOU HAVE TO TRY OVER AND OVER TO GET IT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 1 2010, 02:44 PM~18199564
> *Is there such a thing as too sick? I wonder what comes with this?
> will all the numbers match? are you sure the spark plugs have the right gap?
> *


No matching number Vally girl ! Its a 327 going into my regal STREETKING KILLER ! I mean GREEN KING KILLER ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

I'm building a Jeff Gordon model does anyone know where I can find Dayglow Red in a spray can? Thanks...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 1 2010, 07:45 PM~18200929
> *I'm building a Jeff Gordon model does anyone know where I can find Dayglow Red in a spray can?  Thanks...
> *



Contact MCW. He may can help you.

http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/paint/racelist.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2010, 03:54 PM~18199617
> *No  matching  number    Vally  girl  !    Its  a  327  going  into  my  regal  STREETKING  KILLER  !  I  mean    GREEN  KING  KILLER  !  LOL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





dude! what carbs are you usein? and what are you doin to get that much detail out of them?


----------



## Tonioseven

David, you just plain-old ROCK!!!  I mean that sh!t!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2010, 12:54 PM~18199617
> *No  matching  number    Vally  girl  !    Its  a  327  going  into  my  regal  STREETKING  KILLER  !  I  mean    GREEN  KING  KILLER  !  LOL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 327 ant going to do it! minime


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2010, 02:52 PM~18199598
> *A blast  from  the  past !
> I  built  this  truck  almost  15 yrs ago !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And  i  built  this  65  the  week  the    kit  came  out  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  were  sold  to  a  freind  of  mine  and  BIG C's  he  just  recently  showed  up    with  pics  of  them    so  i thought  i  would  post  them  here  !  If  you  noticed  i  have  done  alot  of  growth  since  these!
> 
> I  seen  in  Carla's  topic  where  he  blow  up  about  the  comments  on  his  builds  ,  but  its  his  choice to  take this  hobby  for  all its  worth    or  just  remain to  waste  his  money , time  and  buildable  kits  !
> 
> We  have  all  started  at the    lowest  point the  hobby  offers  and  grow  from  that  and  take  the  advice  that  other  builders  share  in  order    to  become  a better    builder !
> 
> Shit  4  yrs  ago  i  was  the one  on top  with the  crazy  ass  paint  work  , now  i  am  in the  shadows    behind  Pancho,  Regalistic,  and  Trendsetta  !  These  fools  got  me  playin  catch  up  tring to  learn  the  techs  they  are  using !
> 
> ANYONE  CAN  BUY  PHOTOETCH  SPOKES<  ALUMINUM  PARTS< AND  RESIN  ITEMS    BUT  YOU  CAN'T  BUY SKILLS  !  YOU  HAVE  TO  EARN  THAT  SHIT  AND  ITS  NOT  JUST  GOING TO HAPPEN  OVER  NITE !  YOU  HAVE  TO  TRY  OVER  AND  OVER    TO  GET    IT  !
> *


that truck still looks as good as the day you built it. 
an that impala is off the hook. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

Were home from KY.. Had a blast.. another great show.. place was packed..Those of you on my facebook got to here my great story about it but those who did not here it is..

So dude is checking out wheels from my parts bins.. He has a jeep and a impala.. He is test fitting wheels to the impala.. He finds a set for 4 and buys them.. Sitting on his jeep box he has another set of wheels.. a 12 buck set of mudders with phat daddies im them.. So he walks away and I turn to Carrie and say.. That dude bought those mudders from ya?? She looks at me like im crazy and says huh.. I grab the parts box to see if he put them back and nope.. Dude stole the damn things.. So I hunt him down.. find him and say.. Hey what happened to those wheels you had sitting on your jeep box.. He replies.. Ummm.. they must have fallen on the floor.. I laugh and continue to ask about them.. Then an older guy walks over and they chat for a second. I again ask where my wheels.. Dude opens the jeep box and says I dont know. Again I ask where my wheels are. He then opens the impala box and there sitting right there... I hold my hand out and he hands them to me.. I walk away and right to the show staff.. I tell them what happened and we set out to find the dude again.. We find him in the contest room and the show people promptly kicked him out..I only wish i could have snapped a picture or gotten his name to really smear his ass.. Oh well.. got my stuff back and got him booted.. Sure he had fun explaining that to the rest of the people he was with..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 1 2010, 09:30 PM~18203212
> *Were home from KY.. Had a blast.. another great show.. place was packed..Those of you on my facebook got to here my great story about it but those who did not here it is..
> 
> So dude is checking out wheels from my parts bins.. He has a jeep and a impala.. He is test fitting wheels to the impala.. He finds a set for 4 and buys them.. Sitting on his jeep box he has another set of wheels.. a 12 buck set of mudders with phat daddies im them.. So he walks away and I turn to Carrie and say.. That dude bought those mudders from ya?? She looks at me like im crazy and says huh.. I grab the parts box to see if he put them back and nope.. Dude stole the damn things.. So I hunt him down.. find him and say.. Hey what happened to those wheels you had sitting on your jeep box.. He replies.. Ummm.. they must have fallen on the floor.. I laugh and continue to ask about them.. Then an older guy walks over and they chat for a second. I again ask where my wheels.. Dude opens the jeep box and says I dont know. Again I ask where my wheels are. He then opens the impala box and there sitting right there... I hold my hand out and he hands them to me.. I walk away and right to the show staff.. I tell them what happened and we set out to find the dude again.. We find him in the contest room and the show people promptly kicked him out..I only wish i could have snapped a picture or gotten his name to really smear his ass.. Oh well.. got my stuff back and got him booted.. Sure he had fun explaining that to the rest of the people he was with..
> *


Thats real fucked up... glad you got his ass thrown out after that.... Seems like this is starting to happen at almost all the shows now...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 1 2010, 09:30 PM~18203212
> *Were home from KY.. Had a blast.. another great show.. place was packed..Those of you on my facebook got to here my great story about it but those who did not here it is..
> 
> So dude is checking out wheels from my parts bins.. He has a jeep and a impala.. He is test fitting wheels to the impala.. He finds a set for 4 and buys them.. Sitting on his jeep box he has another set of wheels.. a 12 buck set of mudders with phat daddies im them.. So he walks away and I turn to Carrie and say.. That dude bought those mudders from ya?? She looks at me like im crazy and says huh.. I grab the parts box to see if he put them back and nope.. Dude stole the damn things.. So I hunt him down.. find him and say.. Hey what happened to those wheels you had sitting on your jeep box.. He replies.. Ummm.. they must have fallen on the floor.. I laugh and continue to ask about them.. Then an older guy walks over and they chat for a second. I again ask where my wheels.. Dude opens the jeep box and says I dont know. Again I ask where my wheels are. He then opens the impala box and there sitting right there... I hold my hand out and he hands them to me.. I walk away and right to the show staff.. I tell them what happened and we set out to find the dude again.. We find him in the contest room and the show people promptly kicked him out..I only wish i could have snapped a picture or gotten his name to really smear his ass.. Oh well.. got my stuff back and got him booted.. Sure he had fun explaining that to the rest of the people he was with..
> *


:nosad: 



ya get that part for the van yet?


----------



## phatras

yup got the part.. found one local and got it in before we left.. I might need a ps pump soon..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 1 2010, 10:26 PM~18203794
> *yup got the part.. found one local and got it in before we left.. I might need a ps pump soon..
> *


i can pull one tomorrow... :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2010, 11:52 AM~18199598
> *ANYONE  CAN  BUY  PHOTOETCH  SPOKES<  ALUMINUM  PARTS< AND  RESIN  ITEMS    BUT  YOU  CAN'T  BUY SKILLS  !  YOU  HAVE  TO  EARN  THAT  SHIT  AND  ITS  NOT  JUST  GOING TO HAPPEN  OVER  NITE !  YOU  HAVE  TO  TRY  OVER  AND  OVER    TO  GET    IT  !
> *


Thanks david :cheesy: . I compleatly agree with this ^^^. I WANT to better my self with every build so builders just don't want to put the time in to get better so they never will


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2010, 12:52 PM~18199598
> *A blast  from  the  past !
> I  built  this  truck   almost  15 yrs ago !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And  i   built   this  65   the  week  the    kit  came   out  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  were   sold  to  a  freind   of   mine  and  BIG C's   he  just  recently   showed  up    with   pics  of   them    so  i thought  i  would  post  them   here  !   If   you  noticed   i  have  done  alot  of   growth   since  these!
> 
> I   seen   in  Carla's  topic   where   he  blow   up  about   the  comments  on  his  builds   ,  but  its  his  choice to   take this   hobby   for  all its  worth    or   just   remain to  waste   his   money , time  and  buildable   kits  !
> 
> We  have  all   started   at the    lowest   point the  hobby  offers  and   grow  from   that   and  take  the  advice   that   other  builders  share  in  order    to  become  a better    builder !
> 
> Shit   4   yrs   ago   i  was  the one  on top  with the   crazy   ass   paint   work   , now   i  am   in the   shadows    behind   Pancho,  Regalistic,  and  Trendsetta  !   These  fools  got  me  playin  catch   up   tring to  learn  the   techs  they  are   using !
> 
> ANYONE  CAN   BUY   PHOTOETCH   SPOKES<  ALUMINUM  PARTS< AND  RESIN   ITEMS    BUT   YOU   CAN'T  BUY SKILLS  !   YOU  HAVE  TO  EARN  THAT   SHIT   AND   ITS   NOT   JUST   GOING TO HAPPEN   OVER  NITE !   YOU  HAVE  TO   TRY   OVER  AND  OVER     TO   GET    IT  !
> *


..You cant buys skills? I totally get what your saying..and i am glad you and alot of 
other builders have that mind set! it give's us, admirers or critics more to enjoy.
you cant buy skills? thats up there with ..(money cant buy happiness) 
or (Size Dont Matter) Money can buy skills... money (with no practice) cant buy
personal ability, talent or taste... Like my friend who said I can not be a builder because I absolutely refuse to BMF. anything myself.? his thing is, well I must be a quitter or a sell out if i dont practice and master BMF? his thing is, If hundreds of people around the world can do it.. then I can if I practice.. and there is no,( if i cant?) BMF these nuts! you can practice all day everyday for years..but the truth is alot of us. would still get are ass beet if we stepped into the ring with Anderson Silva.. or Grandma Silva.. why? because practice will only get you so far, if you dont have natural talent.. and this site prove's that a person can have talent
and still not know taste, if it bite him, blew him, and then paid for dinner? maxi pad?
i never get tired of looking at his cars.. and the sad truth is, with my attitude,
i will probably never grow to the level that he was at 4 years ago! but thats okay.
I am the Hydrohype, i love this shit, and i can honestly say, I have been true to
myself my friends, and everyone of my builds.. And I have never, nor do i ever want to build or have anything in my collection, that i would not personally own and roll in real life... and i am growing to have a gangster ass collection! I know this..
(I'l always take donations if you need to thin out the heard Mini) Hydrohype!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 1 2010, 11:27 PM~18203818
> *i can pull one tomorrow... :cheesy:
> *


I want a new one.. If im ganna mess with putting one on i dont want it to make noise like the one on there.


----------



## Hydrohype

you poor excuse for a car. (not) you only have two colors, you need nine. (not)

your look like you have no class(NOt) no elegance (not) 
you look cheap (so not) you look like a hoe-wa! :0 (w-e-l-l ?) If it quacks like 
a duck!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 19 2010, 02:17 PM~18084562
> *:tears:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s%3DI%26otn%3D1
> *



still up for sale, just gotta repost on ebay again


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 2 2010, 02:14 PM~18206843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you poor excuse for a car. (not) you only have two colors, you need nine. (not)
> 
> your look like you have no class(NOt) no elegance (not)
> you look cheap (so not)  you look like a hoe-wa!  :0  (w-e-l-l ?) If it quacks like
> a duck!
> *





WTF? you forget your meds today or what?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was just thinkin that... :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 2 2010, 11:15 AM~18205550
> *I want a new one.. If im ganna mess with putting one on i dont want it to make noise like the one on there.
> *


You're lucky it's a fairly cheap part. I need an A/C compressor. $180 fuckin bucks is expensive. I wasn't gonna bother with one this year, but it's so damn hot and since I drive for work I need some damn air.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 2 2010, 01:44 PM~18207509
> *You're lucky it's a fairly cheap part. I need an A/C compressor. $180 fuckin bucks is expensive. I wasn't gonna bother with one this year, but it's so damn hot and since I drive for work I need some damn air.
> *


I dont have air in my van..Dont need it.. windows down and roll, cools me down just fine..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 2 2010, 03:46 PM~18207532
> *I dont have air in my van..Dont need it.. windows down and roll, cools me down just fine..
> *


You guys aren't havin too bad of a summer up there though. It didn't bother me when I was up there, but it gets hotter than hell down here most days. Since I spend 90% of the time in my truck when I'm working it gets unbearable. Red paint + Black interior = sweatin my ass off.


----------



## [email protected]

nothin like good 90's to get ya sweatin your ass off huh :biggrin: with about 75% humidity huh :biggrin: 


wait till winter lol, its nasty as fuck in the winter too  welcome to pittsburgh lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 2 2010, 04:19 PM~18207773
> *nothin like good 90's to get ya sweatin your ass off huh :biggrin:  with about 75% humidity huh :biggrin:
> wait till winter lol, its nasty as fuck in the winter too   welcome to pittsburgh lol
> *


Shit, I can handle the winter. I came from MI remember. LOL I bout to come to your crib an strip the compressor off your Blazer. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras+Aug 2 2010, 08:15 AM~18205550-->
> 
> 
> 
> I want a new one.. If im ganna mess with putting one on i dont want it to make noise like the one on there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one I have has less than 500 miles on it . We replaced it right before the head gasket blew ....
> 
> <[email protected]_@Aug 2 2010, 01:19 PM~18207773
> *nothin like good 90's to get ya sweatin your ass off huh :biggrin:  with about 75% humidity huh :biggrin:
> wait till winter lol, its nasty as fuck in the winter too   welcome to pittsburgh lol
> *


I can't wait til winter ......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so hearse whuddup on those 1:1 regal parts?


----------



## 408models

*DOES ANYONE KNOW IF AMT WAS OR HAS COME OUT WITH A REMAKE OF THE 1937 CHEVY COUPE?

I SAW A BOX ART THAT HAD A RED COUPE ON THERE, I'VE TRIED LOOKING TO SEE IT WAS A NEW REMAKE OR OF IT HAD ALREADY COME OUT THE PAST YEARS.

I KNOW ABOUT THE OLD ONES, JUST NEVER SAW THAT ONE??*


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 2 2010, 10:19 PM~18207773
> *nothin like good 90's to get ya sweatin your ass off huh :biggrin:  with about 75% humidity huh :biggrin:
> wait till winter lol, its nasty as fuck in the winter too   welcome to pittsburgh lol
> *


Its was 90's here too for over month now, we are used with around 75F every summer, usually we have only few days with 90F temperature in summers, but this summer is different, sun is hot and lake waters are boiling. Now it suddenly went down but sounds like the hot wave is coming back.

And winter, you'll never see the snow we saw here this winter :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin: my new baby


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Aww he'll I was expecting more frittertit pics ...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 2 2010, 04:57 PM~18209279
> *:biggrin: my new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: pm me the pics of your avator :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

lol... u got a pm lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2010, 04:25 PM~18209542
> *:wow: pm me the pics of your avator :biggrin:
> *


x2 i wanna see what the hype is about... :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2010, 04:25 PM~18209542
> *:wow: pm me the pics of your avator :biggrin:
> *


i dont want to share!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 2 2010, 12:14 PM~18207270
> *WTF? you forget your meds today or what?
> *


how could i forget something as expensive as medication? no I am medicating 
throughout the day!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 2 2010, 11:33 PM~18211982
> *how could i forget something as expensive as medication? no I am medicating
> throughout the day!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 2 2010, 08:33 PM~18211982
> *how could i forget something as expensive as medication? no I am medicating
> throughout the day!
> *




:h5: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 2 2010, 06:38 PM~18210772
> *x2 i wanna see what the hype is about... :wow:
> *


 no u dont


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Aug 2 2010, 04:25 PM~18209542-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: pm me the pics of your avator :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a braver man than I am....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 2 2010, 06:38 PM~18210772
> *x2 i wanna see what the hype is about... :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, you really dont wanna see....
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Aug 2 2010, 09:34 PM~18212708
> *no u dont
> *


And with him even sayin no you dont.... makes me wonder if its a tranny he is with....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 2 2010, 07:33 PM~18210185
> *lol... u got a pm lol
> *


looks like the same chick from your last avitar. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 2 2010, 10:07 PM~18213083
> *looks like the same chick from your last avitar. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 10:03 PM~18213034
> *You're a braver man than I am....
> nah, you really dont wanna see....
> 
> And with him even sayin no you dont.... makes me wonder if its a tranny he is with....
> *


 a darkside get back to trying lol :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

all that ass


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 2 2010, 10:07 PM~18213083
> *looks like the same chick from your last avitar. :biggrin:
> *


Looks like his chick on the left...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

WTF who keeps pics like that :nono: :scrutinize: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 2 2010, 10:21 PM~18213221
> *all that ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Aug 2 2010, 09:34 PM~18212708-->
> 
> 
> 
> no u dont
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: that bad eh?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 10:03 PM~18213034
> *You're a braver man than I am....
> 
> 
> And with him even sayin no you dont.... makes me wonder if its a tranny he is with....
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 3 2010, 12:18 AM~18213198
> *:yes:
> *


i thuogh so!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2010, 12:31 AM~18213331
> *Looks like his chick on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: hno: :sprint:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 10:31 PM~18213331
> *Looks like his chick on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there all a step up from the girls that want to get at me when ever i am in public..
that a shame when a man in drag,, looks better than the women who want him!
(joan liguiZAMO) HAS A RING TO IT!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 3 2010, 07:25 AM~18215013
> *there all a step up from the girls that want to get at me when ever i am in public..
> that a shame when a man in drag,, looks better than the women who want him!
> (joan liguiZAMO) HAS A RING TO IT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 2 2010, 10:36 PM~18213387
> *WTF        who keeps pics like that :nono:  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


Cmon man, quit playin, you sent me a PM sayin that was your girl with her friends....


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2010, 12:47 PM~18217815
> *Cmon man, quit playin, you sent me a PM sayin that was your girl with her friends....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2010, 01:47 PM~18217815
> *Cmon man, quit playin, you sent me a PM sayin that was your girl with her friends....
> *


u get back to trying now lol` :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Got the GREEN KILLER complete ! 










I'll post more pics tommrow camera died !


----------



## Siim123

http://medar.livejournal.com/574363.html
those russians aint too bad in airbrushing either :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest

Some nice work on those.


----------



## gseeds

im wondering if those are wraps ?


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 4 2010, 06:36 AM~18225074
> *im wondering if those are wraps ?
> *


I thought the same thing but it looks like they are painted on. in some of the close ups you can tell its not wrapped..... Either way good stuff....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 4 2010, 07:36 AM~18225074
> *im wondering if those are wraps ?
> *


nah theyre painted


----------



## [email protected]

i call bullshit :uh: 


1st off, why the fuck would you paint half that shit on some of them rides?

the one little ugly whip had some painted steelies :uh: 


im just sayin............... im callin photo shop, or mad toutch up


----------



## INTHABLOOD

FINE ART :biggrin:  my wifey paints all the time so i gave it a try :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 4 2010, 09:07 AM~18224924
> *http://medar.livejournal.com/574363.html
> those russians aint too bad in airbrushing either  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


what the hell..... :0 did you see the car that was wraped in leather? :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 4 2010, 10:21 AM~18226405
> *what the hell..... :0 did you see the car that was wraped in leather? :wow:
> *


 :yes: Makes me wanna do that on one of mine.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2010, 09:41 AM~18226086
> *i call bullshit :uh:
> 1st off, why the fuck would you paint half that shit on some of them rides?
> 
> the one little ugly whip had some painted steelies :uh:
> im just sayin............... im callin photo shop, or mad toutch up
> *


its airbrushed, and yes it makes the murals some cars here have look like kid shit. thats a vintage car why else would it have steelies. its a different kind of car culture if you were a car guy youd know that first hand


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 4 2010, 07:41 PM~18226086-->
> 
> 
> 
> i call bullshit :uh:
> 1st off, why the fuck would you paint half that shit on some of them rides?
> 
> the one little ugly whip had some painted steelies :uh:
> im just sayin............... im callin photo shop, or mad toutch up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's Russian who made these artworks. Russia is completly different from US and their car culture is also completly different.
> 
> <[email protected]_@Aug 4 2010, 07:41 PM~18226086
> *the one little ugly whip had some painted steelies :uh:
> *


You must be talking about this?
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4305/medar....c6d8a1_orig.jpg
Its an old Moskvich which is nothing but a piece of shit.(we have plenty of them in Estonia, only worth for derby or field race) Nobody would buy aftermarket rims on that because all kinds of rims usually cost more than the car. 
I guess the Russian guy wanted to try something very different and interesting and paint an amazing paintjob on old Moskvich and leave rest of it stock. 

or this?
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/medar....c3e530_orig.jpg
This is Zaporozhets(ZAZ-968) even worse piece of shit with V4 engine doing less than 50HP . Its pretty UNUSAL AND INTERESTING(thats what the guy is looking for i guess) that he painted this worthless ride. 



You, American,(not meaning any offending by that) might think that these cars look nonsense, but first think about what most of the Europeans/Russians think about lowriders


----------



## Linc

i think those cars look deadly! some are kinda odd, but most are insane!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 4 2010, 01:55 PM~18226739
> *its airbrushed, and yes it makes the murals some cars here have look like kid shit. thats a vintage car why else would it have steelies. its a different kind of car culture if you were a car guy youd know that first hand
> *




yea ok :uh: im gonna take this one with a grain of salt for sure


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 4 2010, 02:13 PM~18226898
> *Well it's Russian who made these artworks. Russia is completly different from US and their car culture is also completly different.
> You must be talking about this?
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4305/medar....c6d8a1_orig.jpg
> Its an old Moskvich which is nothing but a piece of shit.(we have plenty of them in Estonia, only worth for derby or field race) Nobody would buy aftermarket rims on that because all kinds of rims usually cost more than the car.
> I guess the Russian guy wanted to try something very different and interesting and paint an amazing paintjob on old Moskvich and leave rest of it stock.
> 
> or this?
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/medar....c3e530_orig.jpg
> This is Zaporozhets(ZAZ-968) even worse piece of shit with V4 engine doing less than 50HP . Its pretty UNUSAL AND INTERESTING(thats what the guy is looking for i guess) that he painted this worthless ride.
> You, American,(not meaning any offending by that) might think that these cars look nonsense, but first think about what most of the Europeans/Russians think about lowriders
> *




yea dont get me wrong.............. if these are real? then that is by far some of the baddest paint jobs i have ever seen, some of the movie theams look real........ like the TROY car, but its just odd to have that time wasted on cars like the ones you just posted imo.
it just doesnt make any sence for the person that did all this work, to do it on little shit boxes that just plain look terrible imo.

whatever, im not gonna get into a verbal fight with some of you guys, its just my opinion, and my opinion is, that some of that work is wasted is (again........... if real  )


----------



## Siim123

Well you dont want to know what else you can find in Russia  . Its completly different world

These piece of shits are one of the few Russian-made cars and some patriots are proud for them so I guess they want to give some respect to these cars. In Soviet times people here and Russia didnt have cars as much as Western-Europeans and Americans.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 4 2010, 01:37 PM~18227112
> *Well you dont want to know what else you can find in Russia  . Its completly different world
> 
> These piece of shits are one of the few Russian-made cars and some patriots are proud for them so I guess they want to give some respect to these cars. In Soviet times people here and Russia didnt have cars as much as Western-Europeans and Americans.
> *


true that my friend! but im still 50/50 on them..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2010, 11:31 AM~18227062
> *yea dont get me wrong.............. if these are real? then that is by far some of the baddest paint jobs i have ever seen, some of the movie theams look real........ like the TROY car, but its just odd to have that time wasted on cars like the ones you just posted imo.
> it just doesnt make any sence for the person that did all this work, to do it on little shit boxes that just plain look terrible imo.
> 
> whatever, im not gonna get into a verbal fight with some of you guys, its just my opinion, and my opinion is, that some of that work is wasted is (again........... if real  )
> *



:nono: quit being a bitch! :biggrin: 


J/K :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:drama:


----------



## Siim123

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Aug 4 2010, 02:37 PM~18227112-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well you dont want to know what else you can find in Russia  . Its completly different world
> 
> These piece of shits are one of the few Russian-made cars and some patriots are proud for them so I guess they want to give some respect to these cars. In Soviet times people here and Russia didnt have cars as much as Western-Europeans and Americans.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true i guess! its still a hard concept to grasp
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Linc_@Aug 4 2010, 03:05 PM~18227339
> *:nono:  quit being a bitch!  :biggrin:
> J/K :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: cant help it................ i gotta express myself when the need be ya dig


----------



## Guest

http://collectiblecars.nytimes.com/Contest....asp#COL1002071


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2010, 01:00 PM~18227785
> *true i guess! its still a hard concept to grasp
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  cant help it................ i gotta express myself when the need be ya dig
> *



im picken up what your puttin down! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aoshima-Toyota-4WD-dou...=item1c149503fd


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*FUCK HEARSE AND HIS GREEN BITCH !*






































































































































EASIER TO DO IT YOU CROSSEYED **** LICKER THEN TO EXPLAIN IT ON THE PHONE !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 4 2010, 07:48 PM~18231299
> *FUCK HEARSE  AND  HIS  GREEN  BITCH  !
> EASIER  TO  DO  IT  YOU  CROSSEYED  **** LICKER  THEN  TO  EXPLAIN  IT  ON THE  PHONE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH... DAMN..... I NEED THAT ON THE SHELF, AND I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE LAYING THE PATTERNS.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 4 2010, 10:48 PM~18231299
> *FUCK HEARSE  AND  HIS  GREEN  BITCH  !
> EASIER  TO  DO  IT  YOU  CROSSEYED  **** LICKER  THEN  TO  EXPLAIN  IT  ON THE  PHONE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
this caddy is sick nice work..


----------



## gseeds

caddy looking good !!! nice job mini !!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 5 2010, 12:44 AM~18233378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddy looking good !!! nice job mini !!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAN BAD NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I used a red promo and once in clear the red come out in clear ! FUCKIN CAR IS CLEAN AND SMOOTH BUT HAS A VIOLET COLORED EDGES ! 










You can barely see it but its enough to keep it from being a show contender !


----------



## Linc

its still a sick car!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 5 2010, 05:32 PM~18238353
> *its still a sick car!!
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2010, 04:34 PM~18238375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hearse you betta get down like James brown bro to make your 1:1 look sumthing like this


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 5 2010, 06:32 PM~18238353
> *its still a sick car!!
> *





x-2-3-4-and 5 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2010, 03:34 PM~18238375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


much better..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2010, 05:27 PM~18238299
> *MAN  BAD  NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  used  a  red  promo  and  once  in  clear  the  red  come  out  in    clear !  FUCKIN    CAR    IS  CLEAN  AND  SMOOTH    BUT    HAS  A  VIOLET  COLORED  EDGES !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  can  barely  see  it  but  its  enough  to  keep  it  from  being  a  show  contender  !
> *


 JUST SAY ITS A CROSSEYED CHAMILION PAINT JOB :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

that green bitch looks good mini even with the colored edges. hey hows the homie waco doing anybody kno.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 5 2010, 08:06 PM~18239099
> *JUST SAY ITS A CROSSEYED CHAMILION PAINT JOB :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

http://cgi.ebay.com/Johan-Oldsmobile-Cutla...DefaultDomain_0

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2010, 08:44 PM~18239921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayumm!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2010, 08:44 PM~18239921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks nice!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 5 2010, 08:51 PM~18239996
> *this looks nice!
> *


x2 shit looks realistic as hell with the setup and photography. great work d!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

shit looks good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i just need some stock 58- 61 GMs.. itd be nice to have some 4 doors and bel airs but theyre all hella dough to get,, or resin so its koo :biggrin: i know some people haev built some but those would also be hella dough.. but done right :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2010, 09:44 PM~18239921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good D, those little strands of X-Mas lights come in handy for somethin. I need to bust out a dio soon.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i stll got all of these :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2010, 10:26 PM~18240387
> *i stll got all of these :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hook up a parking lot like the dealers had back in the day and string those lights from pole to pole.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2010, 11:31 AM~18227062
> *yea dont get me wrong.............. if these are real? then that is by far some of the baddest paint jobs i have ever seen, some of the movie theams look real........ like the TROY car, but its just odd to have that time wasted on cars like the ones you just posted imo.
> it just doesnt make any sence for the person that did all this work, to do it on little shit boxes that just plain look terrible imo.
> 
> whatever, im not gonna get into a verbal fight with some of you guys, its just my opinion, and my opinion is, that some of that work is wasted is (again........... if real  )
> *


i see where ur comin from jeff....but what about the DE ALBA"S that did that 1980 corolla wagon or suicide revenge... a '79(?) celica?! those are $500 throw away cars, why drop $20,000+ plus on a shit box?! cuz it came out sick!! different culture...same kinda guys that would drop $$$$$ into a shit box!! regals/montes/cuttys/grand prix's aint worth shit! peep KBB!! why dump $$ into a throw away car!? cuz its a hobby and cuz we can!! :biggrin: fuck, i dropped over $14000+ into my 1991 s10 that books for like $1500! why?! cuz i can!! :biggrin: i think its real, u can see some cars in the backround with the same paint....if this shit is fake, someone has way too much time on their hands!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 5 2010, 10:42 PM~18240545
> *i see where ur comin from jeff....but what about the DE ALBA"S that did that 1980 corolla wagon or suicide revenge... a '79(?) celica?! those are $500 throw away cars, why drop $20,000+ plus on a shit box?! cuz it came out sick!! different culture...same kinda guys that would drop $$$$$ into a shit box!! regals/montes/cuttys/grand prix's aint worth shit! peep KBB!! why dump $$ into a throw away car!? cuz its a hobby and cuz we can!!  :biggrin: fuck, i dropped over  $14000+ into my 1991 s10 that books for like $1500! why?! cuz i can!!  :biggrin: i think its real, u can see some cars in the backround with the same paint....if this shit is fake, someone has way too much time on their hands!!  :wow:
> *





i feel ya, but i think your missing the big picture here, all them cars have are paint and thats it  no goin any further with it.......... mostly because you cant do shit with them ya dig  

i understand takeing a project and dumping a shit load of money in to it and when its done..................... shit looks serious............ but again, with the amount of work that went into some of the paint on the whips............... it was wasted time and effort  
it just doesnt make any sence to me and probly never will either  

but if the paint is real.............. the paints sick! i agree on that, just not what it was put on


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 5 2010, 10:56 PM~18241259
> *i feel ya, but i think your missing the big picture here, all them cars have are paint and thats it   no goin any further with it.......... mostly because you cant do shit with them ya dig
> 
> i understand takeing a project and dumping a shit load of money in to it and when its done..................... shit looks serious............ but again, with the amount of work that went into some of the paint on the whips............... it was wasted time and effort
> it just doesnt make any sence to me and probly never will either
> 
> but if the paint is real.............. the paints sick! i agree on that, just not what it was put on
> *


now you know why i wanted to sell the regal!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2010, 12:28 AM~18241573
> *now you know why i wanted to sell the regal!
> *





what?

why?

because you expect to drop 200 bucks and have a full show ride?

you need to learn and work on that whip and get it back up to tip top shape  

thats your first whip, you need to be more open with that thing instead of thinkin its a peice of shit  

my first whip was an old 85 s10, rusted to shit, had a 2.5 and a 4 speed, rust holes everywhere, te dude i got it from just painted that old nasty chevy blue over this old ass gold paint............ it was terrible........ no carpet, ripped seats......... hood would never stay closed(had it fly open once doin like 35-40 down a hill) the exsaust fell off right after the manafold :uh: it was a fuckin mess, but ide kill to have that truck back right now, not only because i have the mindframe to do something with it, but because it was my first whip  

for what its worth....................... get your head outa your ass and do that regal up , and do it up right! get that thing legal, and roll that shit! and in the next year or two, i better see that thing with all the body work done, painted and juiced on 13's.......................... anything less is a failure! :angry:


----------



## 8-Ball

droppped you tellin him the truth i wish i had my first car still. i had a 1985 cadillac fleetwood brougham. when i first got it man it was just a big pile of shit. but after alot of blood sweat and tears and alot of money later i had it candy painted sound system with chrome and gold daytons and vogues. she was my baby. lil d fo real bro just keep your head up dawg and remember bro its best to just keep working on your regal bro. cause if you sell it and you see it all done up later on after you sell it your gonna be kicking yourself.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 6 2010, 10:19 AM~18243699
> *droppped you tellin him the truth i wish i had my first car still. i had a 1985 cadillac fleetwood brougham. when i first got it man it was just a big pile of shit. but after alot of blood sweat and tears and alot of money later i had it candy painted sound system with chrome and gold daytons and vogues. she was my baby. lil d fo real bro just keep your head up dawg and remember bro its best to just keep working on your regal bro. cause if you sell it and you see it all done up later on after you sell it your gonna be kicking yourself.
> *




thats the problem with kids these days............. they think that just because dadys drives a BMW that they should be driveing the same shit, or the kids in school will laugh at the regal when its a pile of rust  

they just dont get it and i remember thinkin the same thing derricks thinkin(what the fuck!!!!) a rusted regal!

but with some time effort and alil cash and determination (witch im sure he doesnt have) in a couple years he could be bendin 3 wheel around that school parking lot and every kid in that school would be rideing his dick! BUT! he wants something fly off the bat and its never gonna happen! :uh: 

shit give me that regal D................. ill for sure pack up all my plastic, and dump every penny i get into that thing and sell back to you when its done


----------



## grimreaper69

Preach on Jeff. :biggrin: 

My first ride was a 78 T-Bird. If I knew then what I know now, I never woulda let it go.

D, if you wanna work JUST to PAY for a car, then by all means, get a damn good job and get a loan, but you won't be doin anything TO the ride. (Trust me, I been there a few times) You got a damn good project there, work on at as your $ allows and before you know it you'll have a badass ride. I got plans for my dime and I know it's not gonna happen overnight. I'm totally happy right now drivin a bone stock whip with rust hole A/C. Hell, I got another wheel bearing goin out, but it don't bother me. If I fix all this shit now, later on I can concentrate on the custom shit.

Stick with it bro, it'll happen. And when it does you'll be proud cuz you did it yourself. The best cars are built, not bought.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2010, 07:37 AM~18243257
> *what?
> 
> why?
> 
> because you expect to drop 200 bucks and have a full show ride?
> 
> you need to learn and work on that whip and get it back up to tip top shape
> 
> thats your first whip, you need to be more open with that thing instead of thinkin its a peice of shit
> 
> my first whip was an old 85 s10, rusted to shit, had a 2.5 and a 4 speed, rust holes everywhere, te dude i got it from just painted that old nasty chevy blue over this old ass gold paint............ it was terrible........ no carpet, ripped seats......... hood would never stay closed(had it fly open once doin like 35-40 down a hill) the exsaust fell off right after the manafold :uh:  it was a fuckin mess, but ide kill to have that truck back right now, not only because i have the mindframe to do something with it, but because it was my first whip
> 
> for what its worth....................... get your head outa your ass and do that regal up , and do it up right! get that thing legal, and roll that shit! and in the next year or two, i better see that thing with all the body work done, painted and juiced on 13's.......................... anything less is a failure! :angry:
> *


wha damn nikka! :biggrin: i did say wantED to sell it! youve seen the pics of me puttin in work on it... havnt bought jack shit for models, been savin it up! 
an grim, bro you dont know how badly i want a real job! if i had that, that car would be legal plus accessories already! but when youre 15 you cant get a job ANYWHERE! this aint everybody hates chris where you can work in an old mans store for minimum wage... out here its cuttin grass and mowing lawns which really has only bought me the car and a few parts for it...really all of the parts from here on out are big loot!(100-up)(and yes thats big, its a months pay minimum) shit i need a header panel, headliner board, half my interior, a welder for the top, all kinda body pieces...shit rechromed, all that! not to mention the motor having a knock, and a slippery trans meaning that it wont need to be legal for long! a new motor on craigslist is bout 500-600 bones...if ima pay that much ill just wait to get a better one! a 350, or even this GN motor i know about,,, see but then using that motor requires new computer, gas tank, rewiring everything,,, shits a fuckn hassle! only reason i decided to keep the thing was because its really my only lift on the social chain! ( :biggrin: )


----------



## [email protected]

re-chromed? for what? (because its gonna be a show car?



hit up the junk yard and get two new bumpers for that bitch for 50 bucks, break out the polish and get to work! new bumpers!

body panels?

hit up a junk yard and get what you need, bring that shit home and get to work!

so youve settled your bumper and body parts problem for under 200 bucks :uh: 


use your head pimpin................. when your in a crunch, youll find ways to get shit movein! dont go all out on shit till after you get yourself a job! and cuttin grass is not what im talkin about either  

we all understand your young, and we are not by any means tryin to get on you, but we are tryin to tell you what we went threw so you dont have to!

in most cases, your a lucky dude to have all of us around to point you in the direction you NEED to be goin in........... some cats out there dont have shit!

if you ask questions and listen to what people say............ that regal should be a breeze and you should be rollin by christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

A homie of mine did something :biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## STREETRACEKING

thats big!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2010, 11:08 AM~18244397
> *re-chromed? for what? (because its gonna be a show car?
> hit up the junk yard and get two new bumpers for that bitch for 50 bucks, break out the polish and get to work! new bumpers!
> 
> body panels?
> 
> hit up a junk yard and get what you need, bring that shit home and get to work!
> 
> so youve settled your bumper and body parts problem for under 200 bucks :uh:
> use your head pimpin................. when your in a crunch, youll find ways to get shit movein! dont go all out on shit till after you get yourself a job! and cuttin grass is not what im talkin about either
> 
> we all understand your young, and we are not by any means tryin to get on you, but we are tryin to tell you what we went threw so you dont have to!
> 
> in most cases, your a lucky dude to have all of us around to point you in the direction you NEED to be goin in........... some cats out there dont have shit!
> 
> if you ask questions and listen to what people say............ that regal should be a breeze and you should be rollin by christmas :biggrin:
> *


yeah, id love that! i dont want somethin that would look shitty at shows :uh: :biggrin: an btw, its not havin 13s and dros, its havin 22s and bags!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 6 2010, 09:15 AM~18244440
> *A homie of mine did something :biggrin:  :biggrin: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats gonna be sick


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Aug 6 2010, 11:44 AM~18244707-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, id love that! i dont want somethin that would look shitty at shows :uh: :biggrin: an btw, its not havin 13s and dros, its havin 22s and bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but yeah, basically what im saying is that my shits not gettin laughed at by anyone, im lookin to make this mofakka *serious*... for instance im talkin to this dude on here who can get me some HID headlights, glass an all that for 183 shipped... theyre the ones on this here cutty
> <!--QuoteBegin-youngdeezy_@Aug 4 2010, 11:28 AM~18225979
> *heres my cutty 1 time. i took the port holes off and its in the lab gettin more work done right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LT1 engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2010, 12:08 PM~18244397
> *re-chromed? for what? (because its gonna be a show car?
> hit up the junk yard and get two new bumpers for that bitch for 50 bucks, break out the polish and get to work! new bumpers!
> 
> body panels?
> 
> hit up a junk yard and get what you need, bring that shit home and get to work!
> 
> so youve settled your bumper and body parts problem for under 200 bucks :uh:
> use your head pimpin................. when your in a crunch, youll find ways to get shit movein! dont go all out on shit till after you get yourself a job! and cuttin grass is not what im talkin about either
> 
> we all understand your young, and we are not by any means tryin to get on you, but we are tryin to tell you what we went threw so you dont have to!
> 
> in most cases, your a lucky dude to have all of us around to point you in the direction you NEED to be goin in........... some cats out there dont have shit!
> 
> if you ask questions and listen to what people say............ that regal should be a breeze and you should be rollin by christmas :biggrin:
> *


X2. Listen to Jeff. Unless it's a major mechanical part, or a REALLY CHEAP part, I get all my shit at the yard. Shit, I practically rebuilt my 86 Cavi from junkyard parts. It went from base model to Z24 for cheap.

I need a new driver seat and driver mirror for the Dime, and the cheapest place to go is the yard. I'm gonna wait on the seat though cuz I'm takin it up a notch and puttin in a complete interior from a 02 Dime.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 6 2010, 10:40 AM~18245166
> *X2. Listen to Jeff. Unless it's a major mechanical part, or a REALLY CHEAP part, I get all my shit at the yard. Shit, I practically rebuilt my 86 Cavi from junkyard parts. It went from base model to Z24 for cheap.
> 
> I need a new driver seat and driver mirror for the Dime, and the cheapest place to go is the yard. I'm gonna wait on the seat though cuz I'm takin it up a notch and puttin in a complete interior from a 02 Dime.
> *


 also and most junkyards have days where u can fill a milkcrate for 30.00
and get alot of good stuff cheep


----------



## tunzafun

anybody here ever file bankruptcy? im thinkin about filing cuz my bills are gettin ridiculous and i cant pay shit! wut are the pros/cons of filing?


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## EVIL C




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 7 2010, 05:21 PM~18252864
> *anybody here ever file bankruptcy? im thinkin about filing cuz my bills are gettin ridiculous and i cant pay shit! wut are the pros/cons of filing?
> *


I personally haven't, but know people that have. On one hand, you won't have those bills to worry about anymore, but on the other hand, it'll take some time to be able to get any kind of credit again. I been thinkin bout doin it for a while, but it costs more than I have to file.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 7 2010, 07:48 PM~18253776
> *I personally haven't, but know people that have. On one hand, you won't have those bills to worry about anymore, but on the other hand, it'll take some time to be able to get any kind of credit again. I been thinkin bout doin it for a while, but it costs more than I have to file.
> *


yea my parents filed last year and ended up costing them round $1200 bucks or so but it was well worth it on their part cuz their bills were outrageous! mine are already past that point. if i dont end up goin thru with it ima DEFINITELY have to get a second job to even pay the shit :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 7 2010, 09:12 PM~18253865
> *yea my parents filed last year and ended up costing them round $1200 bucks or so but it was well worth it on their part cuz their bills were outrageous! mine are already past that point. if i dont end up goin thru with it ima DEFINITELY have to get a second job to even pay the shit  :uh:
> *


it takes 7 or 8 years to get off your credit report


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 7 2010, 09:28 PM~18254253
> *it takes 7 or 8 years to get off your credit report
> *


yea i know. thats the only thing that im weary about. i mean im only 22 and still live at home and not gettin my own place anytime soon so i wont really have to rent/finance nothin like that. idk im just gonna have to sit down and REALLY think about this


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 7 2010, 10:36 PM~18254274
> *yea i know. thats the only thing that im weary about. i mean im only 22 and still live at home and not gettin my own place anytime soon so i wont really have to rent/finance nothin like that. idk im just gonna have to sit down and REALLY think about this
> *


In the end it might be the best thing to do. Like I've been told, it doesn't really matter how old you are. if the bills are so bad you have trouble sleeping at night, do what's best for you. In a way, it's better to go bankrupt than to have the creditors start garnishing your wages to a point where you can't even afford to live.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

but if you dont owe that much and can do payments it might not be worth it...i paid alil over a g to get rid of mine and i have 4 more years to go to get my credit right


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 7 2010, 11:43 PM~18254616
> *but if you dont owe that much and can do payments it might not be worth it...i paid alil over a g to get rid of mine and i have 4 more years to go to get my credit right
> *


Very true, and also keep in mind that medical bills CAN'T be bankrupted.


----------



## BiggC

Make sure that, thats what has to be done before you do it though cause you can't file for bankruptcy again for 7 years.


----------



## mo customs

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 6 2010, 09:15 AM~18244440
> *A homie of mine did something :biggrin:  :biggrin: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats bad ass i like it ice road truckers eat your hearts out u and your small loads lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 7 2010, 07:36 PM~18254274
> *yea i know. thats the only thing that im weary about. i mean im only 22 and still live at home and not gettin my own place anytime soon so i wont really have to rent/finance nothin like that. idk im just gonna have to sit down and REALLY think about this
> *


yur young, live at home and dont plan to move anytime soon?! bankrupt should be the last fuckin think on ur mind homie!! for realz...with ur situation fuck no!!! i mean i dont know ur private life, but......at 22.... what did u do, run up 4 credit cars or buy a lambo or somthin?! :wow: just my 2 here..... but i had 2 cards, the wife had 3, and they were fuckin killin us with the interest, and now this new "charge u to have the card" thing?! averege cards interest in like 23-29%! what i did is went to my credit union, FUCK BANKS!!! GO TO A CREDIT UNION!! i opened 1 credit card at 12% to pay of the 2 i had, then did a signiture loan at 13% to pay off the other 3! SERIOUSLY HOMIE, GET THE BANCKRUPT SHIT OUT UR HEAD QUICK!! it fucks ur credit up for like 7-10 years!! my wifes uncle did it like 2 years ago, and they told him it'll be on his credit report for 10 years!! i know they have changed laws a lil since '08.....but fuck no bro!! dont do it!! im 29 have 2 kids a house and bills up the ass and i managed to make it by doing the deal through the credit union! check it out 1st!! :wow: :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:machinegun: 
:machinegun:








:machinegun:


----------



## [email protected]

how you gonna kill the team mascot? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Us old timers did not have it so easy..we use to have to walk 10 mile's to school
everyday in the snow..we had to share one pair of shoes between two familys..
and if we wanted a 66 impala? we had to walk in the snow to the post office and pay for a promo, we did'nt have no fancy smancy revel company to make the damm thing for no 20 dollars, that we could just get the hobby store? oh nooooooo
you kids today have it so easy..with your ipods,, and your blackbarrys..and your hard top 62's right out of the box...you got it too easy i say!
































back in my day? A Nano, was something MORK SAID, AFTER CALLIN AUSIN!
nano nano,, was a greeting..not some amusement Media devise!


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2010, 11:27 AM~18275179
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT ENCOURAGE MARKIE.. IT MIGHT MAKE HIM WORSE! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 8 2010, 12:33 AM~18255161
> *yur young, live at home and dont plan to move anytime soon?! bankrupt should be the last fuckin think on ur mind homie!! for realz...with ur situation fuck no!!! i mean i dont know ur private life, but......at 22.... what did u do, run up 4 credit cars or buy a lambo or somthin?!  :wow: just my 2 here..... but i had 2 cards, the wife had 3, and they were fuckin killin us with the interest, and now this new "charge u to have the card" thing?! averege cards interest in like 23-29%! what i did is went to my credit union, FUCK BANKS!!! GO TO A CREDIT UNION!! i opened 1 credit card at 12% to pay of the 2 i had, then did a signiture loan at 13% to pay off the other 3! SERIOUSLY HOMIE, GET THE BANCKRUPT SHIT OUT UR HEAD QUICK!! it fucks ur credit up for like 7-10 years!! my wifes uncle did it like 2 years ago, and they told him it'll be on his credit report for 10 years!! i know they have changed laws a lil since '08.....but fuck no bro!! dont do it!! im 29 have 2 kids a house and bills up the ass and i managed to make it by doing the deal through the credit union! check it out 1st!!  :wow:  :happysad:
> *


yea u got a point bro. im gonna find an alternative other than bankruptcy. i just have to really look real deep into my options. gotta do somethin cuz these damn bills are killin me! course it dont help that im at a dead end job and am lucky to bring home $250 weekly neither :angry: im payin on 4 credit cards (2 of which that my moms maxed out for when my pops had his heart attack), truck payment every week, gym membership (which was a damn waste), loan, gas, and not to mention 1/3 of the rent, electric, water and cable. im sure theres more that i cant think of. im lucky to have $50 left out of my check every week and even that ends up goin in right back into the gas tank. shits crazy man but hopefully i can find a way to make it easier soon  appreciate yalls imput on this


----------



## Guest




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 10 2010, 01:57 PM~18275851
> *yea u got a point bro. im gonna find an alternative other than bankruptcy. i just have to really look real deep into my options. gotta do somethin cuz these damn bills are killin me! course it dont help that im at a dead end job and am lucky to bring home $250 weekly neither :angry:  im payin on 4 credit cards (2 of which that my moms maxed out for when my pops had his heart attack), truck payment every week, gym membership (which was a damn waste), loan, gas, and not to mention 1/3 of the rent, electric, water and cable. im sure theres more that i cant think of. im lucky to have $50 left out of my check every week and even that ends up goin in right back into the gas tank. shits crazy man but hopefully i can find a way to make it easier soon    appreciate yalls imput on this
> *


Cancel the gym member ship. buy a bike and ride that bitch to do most errands.. Will save you a ton on gas and get your cardio in..If your work is close use the bike to commute.. Take a back pack with work cloths/toiletries to get cleaned up at work. Get basic cable/internet.. no digital no movies and so forth that will cut that bill in half.. Pay weekly on all your credit card IE 20 bucks a week to each. Pays them off alot faster.. I ride my bike to the post office now instead of driving and it saves me tons on gas.. Hell I try to ride into town as much as i can instead of driving.. Every little bit helps..


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 10 2010, 01:57 PM~18275851
> *yea u got a point bro. im gonna find an alternative other than bankruptcy. i just have to really look real deep into my options. gotta do somethin cuz these damn bills are killin me! course it dont help that im at a dead end job and am lucky to bring home $250 weekly neither :angry:  im payin on 4 credit cards (2 of which that my moms maxed out for when my pops had his heart attack), truck payment every week, gym membership (which was a damn waste), loan, gas, and not to mention 1/3 of the rent, electric, water and cable. im sure theres more that i cant think of. im lucky to have $50 left out of my check every week and even that ends up goin in right back into the gas tank. shits crazy man but hopefully i can find a way to make it easier soon    appreciate yalls imput on this
> *


 You can use a bankruptcy lawyer to consolidate your bills. They don't use bankruptcy to do this. They act like a mediator between you and your creditors.
One monthly payment and they stop harrassment.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 10 2010, 12:58 PM~18275862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 when technology meats insanity.. I bet, for a man to be at the controls of one of 
those combat choppers? Is probably the most powerful experience's a 
human could hope to endure! the spectacle of destructive power.. 
is aw-inspiring...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2010, 11:27 AM~18275179
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Im glad someone likes to laugh.. I do too! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 10 2010, 05:52 PM~18276794
> *when technology meats insanity..  I bet, for a man to be at the controls of one of
> those combat choppers? Is probably the most powerful experience's a
> human could hope to endure! the spectacle of destructive power..
> is aw-inspiring...
> *


Yea it something to see them in operation.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 10 2010, 02:59 PM~18276857
> *Yea it something to see them in operation.
> *


as long as i am on there good side! :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey Biarittz i like the new trick you and Darkside taught me. but sometimes 
the link helps with the surprise shock value of the video..
like these... 
the best car alarm in the world..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee3L9BQQ4Gs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me82R7DKsMU
put more :biggrin: :biggrin: in your days...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 10 2010, 06:09 PM~18276936
> *Hey Biarittz i like the new trick you and Darkside taught me. but sometimes
> the link helps with the surprise shock value of the video..
> like these...
> the best car alarm in the world..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee3L9BQQ4Gs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me82R7DKsMU
> put more  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  in your days...
> *


Yea those are some of my favorites. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 10 2010, 03:15 PM~18276969
> *Yea those are some of my favorites.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I still laugh as if it where the first time... I want a button in car that says trunk 
monkey!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 10 2010, 04:03 PM~18275919
> *Cancel the gym member ship. buy a bike and ride that bitch to do most errands.. Will save you a ton on gas and get your cardio in..If your work is close use the bike to commute.. Take a back pack with work cloths/toiletries to get cleaned up at work. Get basic cable/internet.. no digital no movies and so forth that will cut that bill in half.. Pay weekly on all your credit card IE 20 bucks a week to each. Pays them off alot faster.. I ride my bike to the post office now instead of driving and it saves me tons on gas.. Hell I try to ride into town as much as i can instead of driving.. Every little bit helps..
> *




I agree with Rick here bro. Just get rid of the small things... It sucks that you have this kinda trouble at 22 bro, and I'll be honest, that is when I hit rock bottom finacially too. I was young and everyone wanted to give me credit....  Damn me for thinkin I could pay it all. Im still payin for all of it, but dont go the Bankruptcy route man. Just cut back on a few builds, try to eat at home instead of going out, dont drive anywhere unless you ahve to, and pay extra when you have it on the credit cards. It will make shit go by faster and let you start gettin money back in your pocket. It takes some time homie, but you'll feel better about yourself when you come through on the good end of shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

cleaned and remodeled the shop a lil bit im running filters now i dont want a fan to detonate like the last one


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

My 11yr old nephew came to stay last weekend and he seen a kit he wanted to build ! It was his first glue bomb and he built it on his own the only thing i helped him with was the black strip on the body ! 










He was really intentive about it and we already pick out a few more kits for the next week end he comes over !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 10:45 PM~18297171
> *My  11yr old  nephew    came  to  stay    last  weekend  and  he  seen  a  kit  he  wanted  to  build  !    It  was  his  first  glue  bomb    and  he  built  it  on  his  own  the  only  thing  i helped  him  with  was  the  black  strip on  the  body !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He    was  really  intentive  about  it  and  we  already  pick out  a  few  more    kits  for  the  next  week  end  he  comes  over !
> *




Nice build, he has a good teacher.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 12 2010, 09:47 PM~18297188
> *Nice build, he has a good teacher.
> *


You see masons builds in the back ground ! He was right behind us working at he's bench ! LOL !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 10:49 PM~18297217
> *You    see    masons  builds  in the  back  ground !    He  was  right  behind  us    working    at  he's  bench  !  LOL !
> *


The yellow hummer and the red car.


----------



## BiggC

Tell Logan he did a great job on the Stang.


----------



## BiggC

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 07:45 PM~18297171
> *My  11yr old  nephew    came  to  stay    last  weekend  and  he  seen  a  kit  he  wanted  to  build  !    It  was  his  first  glue  bomb    and  he  built  it  on  his  own  the  only  thing  i helped  him  with  was  the  black  strip on  the  body !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He    was  really  intentive  about  it  and  we  already  pick out  a  few  more    kits  for  the  next  week  end  he  comes  over !
> *


you said weekend? thats six month's work for me... teach him to BMF.. i will give him a job...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 12 2010, 10:14 PM~18298669
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sexy car..


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

cant bitch about no lowrider games being out
http://www.play-publishing.com/index.php?o...on&catid=1:info


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 13 2010, 09:14 AM~18300721
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*[email protected]@!!*


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 13 2010, 08:07 PM~18305262
> *cant bitch about no lowrider games being out
> http://www.play-publishing.com/index.php?o...on&catid=1:info
> *


 :0 :0 SEEMS INTERESTING YOU EVER BEEN HERE
www.thelowridergame.com


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18305895
> *:0  :0 SEEMS INTERESTING YOU EVER BEEN HERE
> www.thelowridergame.com
> *


yeah i dont like it the graphics are blah


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 13 2010, 08:14 AM~18300721
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice quiet, environmentally friendly car. something we can take the kids to school in.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:








GOT GAS!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

I HAVE A GREAT NEW IDEA FOR A REALITY SHOW.. YOU HAVE A GUY OR TEAM OF 
OBNOXIOUS PEOPLE WHO TRAVEL AROUND THE WORLD. AND HARASS PEOPLE WHO ARE ON THE BAD TRADER LIST.. THEY CAN CALL IT
 ( SCALE REPO )


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 14 2010, 11:53 AM~18307488
> *I HAVE A GREAT NEW IDEA FOR A REALITY SHOW.. YOU HAVE A GUY OR TEAM OF
> OBNOXIOUS  PEOPLE WHO TRAVEL AROUND THE WORLD. AND HARASS PEOPLE WHO ARE ON THE BAD TRADER LIST..  THEY CAN CALL IT
> ( SCALE REPO )
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 14 2010, 10:53 AM~18307488
> *I HAVE A GREAT NEW IDEA FOR A REALITY SHOW.. YOU HAVE A GUY OR TEAM OF
> OBNOXIOUS  PEOPLE WHO TRAVEL AROUND THE WORLD. AND HARASS PEOPLE WHO ARE ON THE BAD TRADER LIST..  THEY CAN CALL IT
> ( SCALE REPO )
> *


lmao! go for it markie! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 14 2010, 08:53 AM~18307488
> *I HAVE A GREAT NEW IDEA FOR A REALITY SHOW.. YOU HAVE A GUY OR TEAM OF
> OBNOXIOUS  PEOPLE WHO TRAVEL AROUND THE WORLD. AND HARASS PEOPLE WHO ARE ON THE BAD TRADER LIST..  THEY CAN CALL IT
> ( SCALE REPO )
> *


YEA THEY COULD HAVE COMMERCIAL THAT SHOW'S WIFE WAKING UP HER HUSBAND 
(HONEY, i THINK THERE'S SOMEONE IN OUR HOUSE? ALL OF A SUDDEN YOU HEAR THE SOUND OF BREAKING GLASS, AND FOOTSTEPS RUNNING..
THE HUSBAND RUNS DOWN STAIRS, WITH HIS PISTOL,,ONLY TO FIND HIS DISPLAY 
CASE BEING DRAGGED UP THE STREET BY A GHOST BUSTERS STYLE HEARSE!
COMEING SOON.. TO SPIKE TV.. (SCALE REPO) DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOUR
MODELS ARE?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

dont know where else to ask....

anyone got any pics of chevy 1500's dually or tahoes with opening doors,? (OPEN BUT THAT THE ACTUAL DOOR PILLERS OPEN WITH THE DOOR) i wanna see reference pics. thanx in advance

i am talking about models lol


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

tranny just locked up..was pulling it up in the driveway to the garage in drive, then it shot in to reverse.. i put it in park, and tried to put it back into drive.. seemed like a spring pulled it back to reverse, what the FUCK just happened. i just got that bitch running today.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2010, 09:45 PM~18311179
> *tranny just locked up..was pulling it up in the driveway to the garage in drive, then it shot in to reverse.. i put it in park, and tried to put it back into drive.. seemed like a spring pulled it back to reverse, what the FUCK just happened. i just got that bitch running today.
> *


YOU BOUGHT A BUICK ? :dunno: CADILLAC, THERE IS NO FINER VEHICLE MADE, FOREIGN OR DOMESTIC....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 10:59 PM~18310691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang KB, why you postin up pics of SRK's woman???? :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 14 2010, 10:01 PM~18311263
> *Dang KB, why you postin up pics of SRK's woman???? :roflmao:
> *


:h5: NOW WE FINALLY SEE THE MAN-BEAST FACE....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Aug 14 2010, 10:01 PM~18311263-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dang KB, why you postin up pics of SRK's woman???? :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Aug 14 2010, 10:06 PM~18311295
> *:h5: NOW WE FINALLY SEE THE MAN-BEAST FACE....
> *


 :yessad: :barf:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 14 2010, 11:57 PM~18311242
> *YOU BOUGHT A BUICK ? :dunno: CADILLAC, THERE IS NO FINER VEHICLE MADE, FOREIGN OR DOMESTIC....
> *


 :uh: lets not hate bro, i just wanna know wtf happened to my shit,


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2010, 10:11 PM~18311328
> *:uh: lets not hate bro, i just wanna know wtf happened to my shit,
> *


IT BROKE, DITCH THAT BULLSHIT ASS 200-M , GET A 350 TURBO AND GO ON ABOUT YOUR DAY....  












































OR GO DERBY THAT G BODY AND GET A REAL CAR.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

to each there own, but i take a regal over a 4dr lac any day :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

d how long the car was sitting. was right on tranny fluid?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2010, 10:21 PM~18311402
> *to each there own, but i take a regal over a 4dr lac any day :biggrin:
> *


:nono: THE ONLY 4 DOOR LAC I OWN IS A HEARSE, THERES A SPECIAL EXCEPTION FOR THEM, THE REST ARE PARTS CARS...  



BUT STILL * FUCK A G BODY!!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 15 2010, 12:17 AM~18311380
> *IT BROKE, DITCH THAT BULLSHIT ASS 200-M , GET A 350 TURBO AND GO ON ABOUT YOUR DAY....
> OR GO DERBY THAT G BODY AND GET A REAL CAR.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wouldnt word it like that, but the deuce up the street has been kinda callin my name.. but i wont listen to it just yet, thatll prolly be the next ride. 
im looking at to turbos, one
Good working 350 turbo transmission and B&M 3800 stall convertor, tranny has B&M shift kit, stock valvebody. Tailshaft is a mid length. Took it out of my 1968 Chevelle to install a powerglide, works perfect, fluid is still bright red. Don't need it laying around anymore $175 O.B.O
two
shifts good came out of a 1974 chevy 3/4 2 wheel drive it got the long tail shaft 
if interested call 573 544 4012 I may take a little less I just need to get rid of it 75 obo

i want the first one, but how do i make that much money before he sells it? nobody buys shit on here.. the second sounds like a "for right now" deal...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 12:22 AM~18311417
> *d how long the car was sitting. was right on tranny fluid?
> *


sitting on jacks really all summer. tranny fluid was taken care of when i bought it in april


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2010, 09:45 PM~18311179
> *tranny just locked up..was pulling it up in the driveway to the garage in drive, then it shot in to reverse.. i put it in park, and tried to put it back into drive.. seemed like a spring pulled it back to reverse, what the FUCK just happened. i just got that bitch running today.
> *


I HAD SOMETHING LIKE THAT HAPPEN ON THE TRUCK, IT WAS THE U SHAPED BRACKET THAT THE LINKAGE GOES INTO, THE NUT WAS LOOSE . IT WOULDNT HOLD A GEAR FOR SHIT...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 14 2010, 10:22 PM~18311419
> *:nono: THE ONLY 4 DOOR LAC I OWN IS A HEARSE, THERES A SPECIAL EXCEPTION FOR THEM, THE REST ARE PARTS CARS...
> BUT STILL  FUCK A G BODY!!!
> *


a hearse.... :barf: once again ill take a regal all day ..... i will build another.. but on another note if u want a REAL car... lol get a chevy.. i preffer mines from 1963  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2010, 10:23 PM~18311427
> *wouldnt word it like that, but the deuce up the street has been kinda callin my name.. but i wont listen to it just yet, thatll prolly be the next ride.
> im looking at to turbos, one
> Good working 350 turbo transmission and B&M 3800 stall convertor,  tranny has B&M shift kit, stock valvebody.   Tailshaft is a mid length. Took it out of my 1968 Chevelle to install a powerglide, works perfect, fluid is still bright red. Don't need it laying around anymore $175 O.B.O
> two
> shifts good came out of a 1974 chevy 3/4 2 wheel drive it got the long tail shaft
> if interested call 573 544 4012 I may take a little less I just need to get rid of it 75 obo
> 
> i want the first one, but how do i make that much money before he sells it? nobody buys shit on here.. the second sounds like a "for right now" deal...
> *


DO SOME RESEARCH HOMIE, IT CANT HAVE A SHIFT KIT IF IT HAS A STOCK VALVE BODY, THERES CHECK BALLS, SPRINGS AND HOLES THAT GET MODDED WHEN YOU GO THAT...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2010, 10:26 PM~18311449
> *a hearse.... :barf:  once again ill take a regal all day ..... i will build another.. but on another note if u want a REAL car... lol  get a chevy.. i preffer mines from 1963   :biggrin:
> *


  A HEARSE IS THE OG BIG BODY ..... :cheesy: 


MY FAVE IS 63 AS WELL, BUT THAT WONT EVER HAPPEN....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 15 2010, 12:26 AM~18311451
> *DO SOME RESEARCH HOMIE, IT CANT HAVE A SHIFT KIT IF IT HAS A STOCK VALVE BODY, THERES CHECK BALLS, SPRINGS AND HOLES THAT GET MODDED WHEN YOU GO THAT...
> *


so, what, buy the second?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18311430
> *sitting on jacks really all summer. tranny fluid was taken care of when i bought it in april
> *


just askin bout the fluid... sounds stupid but that shit happens to all of us.. car wont move anymore ?after it poped into gear today?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NOPE IT CAME FROM A TRUCK, MOST LIKELY IT WAS DRIVEN HARD, ESP BEING FROM A 3/4 TON, THOSE ARE TOW PIGS... GO FIND A LOW MILAGE WRECKED CAR... ONE HIT IN THE SIDE , MOST LIKELY IT WAS DRIVEN WHEN WRECKED...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 14 2010, 10:29 PM~18311473
> *NOPE IT CAME FROM A TRUCK, MOST LIKELY IT WAS DRIVEN HARD, ESP BEING FROM A 3/4 TON, THOSE ARE TOW PIGS... GO FIND A LOW MILAGE WRECKED CAR... ONE HIT IN THE SIDE , MOST LIKELY IT WAS DRIVEN WHEN WRECKED...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 12:29 AM~18311467
> *just askin bout the fluid... sounds stupid but that shit happens to all of us.. car wont move anymore ?after it poped into gear today?
> *


itll go into reverse and thats it.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 12:21 AM~18311402
> *to each there own, but i take a regal over a 4dr lac any day :biggrin:
> *


X2......fuq a caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 14 2010, 10:43 PM~18311568
> *X2......fuq a caddy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Hearse and Chris... could you two do me a favor an look around up there for an old 305/307, or just a trans..


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 15 2010, 12:49 AM~18311607
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2010, 10:50 PM~18311612
> *Hearse and Chris... could you two do me a favor an look around up there for an old 305/307, or just a trans..
> *


I can get them all day long , get your paper correct and get at me .... I got a big block and a trans for the low....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how much?
and i found this one..
Chevrolet 350 Turbo Trans, Long Tailshaft,with convertor $100obo Call Steve


----------



## Kirby

Lil d get under there on the drivers side and follow your shift linkage. Make sure everythings connected. You prolly got something loose under there. 

On my burb the shift rod comes from the frame over to the trans (on the side) and slides on. You may be able to fix it instead of replacing. Just tryna help. I'm no mechanic but built my burb (lots of research) and restoring a 53 packard.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 15 2010, 12:01 AM~18311686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 06150xlt

so...whats the word derrick? did you check the linkage...


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2010, 08:31 AM~18312689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



call me foo!


----------



## [email protected]

keep your head up D, you will find more shit like this all threw that ride, some shit will go wrong and some wont.......... its just apart of the build bro!

stay up and get that bitch runnin............. stick with it and before you know it, it will be rollin on them 22's


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 15 2010, 09:34 AM~18312707
> *call me foo!
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: big ups to nate for bein a  ass dude...

an jeff, im tryin man! but theres nowhere to get money at! :biggrin: 
so really ive come to the conclusion that i need new everything... just dunno which way to go.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

an i mean.. this one looks like the best deal so far
http://quincy.craigslist.org/pts/1890214883.html


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2010, 08:10 AM~18312845
> *an i mean.. this one looks like the best deal so far
> http://quincy.craigslist.org/pts/1890214883.html
> *


that is a good as deal bro, but be careful!! take a motor guy with you!! some times you get what u pay for!! ignore the chrome!!! it may look pretty, but it aint shit if it wont work!! :0 i hope it works our for u!! i'd like 2 see pics of ur regal, i had 2 of em back in the day......good luck bro!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: ill have a great time finding someone who will go 2 hours away, for a 15yo hahahaha ill try though


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2010, 08:33 AM~18312955
> *:uh: ill have a great time finding someone who will go 2 hours away, for a 15yo hahahaha ill try though
> *



dawg this shit is not easy!! your gonna make mistakes,blow money and run into PLENTY of mission's!! (imo its the only way u learn) good luck and keep ur head up


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 14 2010, 08:53 AM~18307488
> *I HAVE A GREAT NEW IDEA FOR A REALITY SHOW.. YOU HAVE A GUY OR TEAM OF
> OBNOXIOUS  PEOPLE WHO TRAVEL AROUND THE WORLD. AND HARASS PEOPLE WHO ARE ON THE BAD TRADER LIST..  THEY CAN CALL IT
> ( SCALE REPO )
> *


they got things on tv that are alot worse than this... someone has to come up with a cool repo song though!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats the best part now? no support from the fam. im on my own again damnit.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 15 2010, 01:02 AM~18311687
> *I can get them all day long , get your paper correct and get at me .... I got a big block and a trans for the low....
> *


whats the cheapest you got on a engine/trans?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2010, 09:52 AM~18313322
> *whats the cheapest you got on a engine/trans?
> *


dude, some of us have been on our own our entire lives! this is how we learnt!! 

get a "how to build a small block" book and some basic tools, and rebuild that shit yourself! wicked learning experience! you have a really good tool at your finger tips... the internet!! 

building an engine sounds harder than it really is!! once you break it down, you will wonder why you didnt try it sooner!!

be carefull though... take lots of pics, notes, and bag and tag everything till you get the hang of it!!

as for the tranny, send it out to get rebuilt(can be pricy) or buy a good used turbo350! throw gaskets and seals, new filter, and maybe a shift kit and put new fluid in it and away you go! trial and error is the way alot of us learned!!

give it a whirl!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres something for ya to try & do in model car..

http://www.hotrod.com/powertour/2010/hrdp_...2/photo_22.html

ive seen 3..and still dont like em


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 15 2010, 12:30 PM~18313844
> *heres something for ya to try & do in model car..
> 
> http://www.hotrod.com/powertour/2010/hrdp_...2/photo_22.html
> 
> ive seen 3..and still dont like em
> *


thats UGLY..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 14 2010, 11:22 PM~18311419
> *:nono: THE ONLY 4 DOOR LAC I OWN IS A HEARSE, THERES A SPECIAL EXCEPTION FOR THEM, THE REST ARE PARTS CARS...
> BUT STILL  FUCK A G BODY!!!
> *


 :loco: :ninja: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 15 2010, 01:07 PM~18314044
> *thats UGLY..
> *


x10000 :barf:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 09:38 AM~18312988
> *dawg this shit is not easy!! your gonna make mistakes,blow money and run into PLENTY of mission's!! (imo its the only way u learn) good luck and keep ur head up
> *


x2 hit up a junk yard they always have g bodys out there


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 15 2010, 02:30 PM~18313844
> *heres something for ya to try & do in model car..
> 
> http://www.hotrod.com/powertour/2010/hrdp_...2/photo_22.html
> 
> ive seen 3..and still dont like em
> *


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

i love this chic! :naughty: :boink:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2010, 02:45 PM~18314243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2.. i thought about that once, but nevermind..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2010, 03:50 PM~18314271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE THIS CAR!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2010, 12:50 PM~18314271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now this is sexy!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 02:11 PM~18314357
> *now this is sexy!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


its clean as shit he dips it everywhere im just not a fan of the bags :420:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 15 2010, 01:14 PM~18314368
> *its clean as shit he dips it everywhere im just not a fan of the bags :420:
> *


yea i love evrything about it, but the bags...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 15 2010, 04:10 PM~18314354
> *I LOVE THIS CAR!
> *






you know this :biggrin: future project, and not to mention, im a sucker for tripple any color :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 15 2010, 04:14 PM~18314368
> *its clean as shit he dips it everywhere im just not a fan of the bags :420:
> *





homie got airbags?


imo .............. thats a good ideah, that way you maitain the quality and worth of the old ride, either way, ide roll the shit outa this ride ..... bags or not lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:scrutinize: :angel: :angel:

i even went and took it into the street...worked as normal as ever...


----------



## BiggC

So what was the problem??


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2010, 04:44 PM~18314581
> *homie got airbags?
> imo .............. thats a good ideah, that way you maitain the quality and worth of the old ride, either way, ide roll the shit outa this ride ..... bags or not lol
> *



YEA I'M BAGGIN MY 63 JUST TO KEEP IT RIGHT, BUT THE CADDY WILL HAVE THE DROS. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got a shit load of stuff today from the hobby store an michaels craft store...paint/a kit/buttons for interior/ crome an gold braided hoses/ interior goodies/ p.e. stering wheels/ custom seats/ chain plate covers/ custom mirror tape/ other misc..
got all this shit but cant build a thing still no glue..they didnt have the glue i use.. the wife will get them tomarrow after work...will be post up stuff soon...... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 15 2010, 06:06 PM~18315420
> *So what was the problem??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2010, 01:45 PM~18314243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 16 2010, 06:30 PM~18326498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i love this
http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/cto/1827572090.html


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2010, 08:45 PM~18328247
> *i love this
> http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/cto/1827572090.html
> *


dude how did you miss the 72 spoke real daytons in columbia for 100 bucks? 14's too....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 16 2010, 10:48 PM~18328296
> *dude how did you miss the 72 spoke real daytons in columbia for 100 bucks? 14's too....
> *


seen em, no dough for Ds! hubs an spinners would be more than the rims


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2010, 08:55 PM~18328384
> *seen em, no dough for Ds! hubs an spinners would be more than the rims
> *


daytons for 100 bucks esp 72's was a steal, hell i would have gave ya some knocks and adapters,you gotta see the good deals....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 14 2010, 08:53 AM~18307488
> *I HAVE A GREAT NEW IDEA FOR A REALITY SHOW.. YOU HAVE A GUY OR TEAM OF
> OBNOXIOUS  PEOPLE WHO TRAVEL AROUND THE WORLD. AND HARASS PEOPLE WHO ARE ON THE BAD TRADER LIST..  THEY CAN CALL IT
> ( SCALE REPO )
> *


speak of the Devil.. I always talked shit about how much i hated this show.
(operation repo) today while in the arm pit. (san fernando valley. calipornia)
I see this guy coming out of a razor shop.. Steve Austin lookin guy with a 
funny walk... (I'l be dammed.. Its that fuckin bone head Matt from the show)
Do i flip him off? no :angry: Do i call him a bully and a buster, like i did while safely behind my tv screen? :angry: no.. As he gets into his T-top vett. I get out of my lane..go across a lane. and pull up side ways right infront of his vett. almost blocking
his exit... and i scream at him and his open T-top..Like a big tuff guy!
Hey Matt.. He looks up at me, like (what the fuck?) and I point at him and say
IT AINT NO JOKE IF YOU DONT PAY THAT NOTE! 
He fuckin laughed his ass off while slapping the top of his steering wheel. and I drove 
off, feeling like, I must be cool? and then i thought to myself, I thought I did not like this
guy? so how does it make it cool that i made him laugh? then i felt like a sell out.
well at least he aint beating on my fuckin door with the (jenny craig escapees)
there tazzer's and the camera crew? and I got a true story to tell! and the coincidence is kind of a trip..considering i was just talking about a repo show..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Goldin Brown is finished ! I'll post more pics later after i wake up !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 04:42 AM~18330317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldin Brown    is  finished !  I'll  post  more  pics  later  after  i  wake  up !
> *


this is sick as hell mini. i love you builds man.. you do some great work.. badd ass ride bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 04:42 AM~18330317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldin Brown    is  finished !  I'll  post  more  pics  later  after  i  wake  up !
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin: 454 bbc


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 02:42 AM~18330317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldin Brown    is   finished !  I'll  post   more   pics   later   after  i  wake  up !
> *


I like the one in the back ground. and the vogue tires
COINCIDENCE I FINISHED SOMETHING WITH GOLD TOO. 
DEADWOOD (LIKE THE GOLD RUSH TOWN) click 1st image for video


























Ps. I am waiting for kansas to wake up too? he's gonna blast with some pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

So, just curious as to who you guys think is the biggest post/topic whore on here??
KB has my vote :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2010, 01:58 PM~18333167
> *So, just curious as to who you guys think is the biggest post/topic whore on here??
> KB has my vote :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

KB is second place right behind HYDRO !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 12:46 PM~18333590
> *KB      is    second  place      right  behind  HYDRO  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 12:46 PM~18333590
> *KB      is    second  place      right  behind   HYDRO   !
> *


lol.... do we get a prize? :biggrin: and how did i know my name was going to come up? Life aint fair for this HOe Wa!







and since its been noted about.. (my cyber promiscuity) it was also noted by another member, (At least when hydro post about your car? you really know he was paying attention) and I was paying attention when MINI SAID. when i wake? I will post more pictures! okay call me a Hoe-wa some more. just come back with some more pictures
.....


----------



## phatras

Sorry guys dont do this often but im ganna rant...

I hate ebay people who think its ok to steal everyone elses hard work for there own profit.. Pisses me the f off... 

I hate that I had to spend 3 hours of my day on the phone fighting my damn cell provider to get me a phone that will work right...

I hate that people cant ship shit when they say they will and it fs everyone in the wake and its still just sorry my bad to them...

I hate that USPS sucks for international shipping

I hate that stupid mold material goes bad but my dumb ass still tries to make 3 molds with the crap and all three turn out bad...

Sorry had to get some of that off my chest.. resume you normal stuff.. ha..


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 18 2010, 01:29 AM~18340048
> *Sorry guys dont do this often but im ganna rant...
> 
> I hate ebay people who think its ok to steal everyone elses hard work for there own profit.. Pisses me the f off...
> 
> I hate that I had to spend 3 hours of my day on the phone fighting my damn cell provider to get me a phone that will work right...
> 
> I hate that people cant ship shit when they say they will and it fs everyone in the wake and its still just sorry my bad to them...
> 
> I hate that USPS sucks for international shipping
> 
> I hate that stupid mold material goes bad but my dumb ass still tries to make 3 molds with the crap and all three turn out bad...
> Sorry had to get some of that off my chest.. resume you normal stuff.. ha..
> *


LOL I do that also. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 18 2010, 01:29 AM~18340048
> *Sorry guys dont do this often but im ganna rant...
> 
> I hate ebay people who think its ok to steal everyone elses hard work for there own profit.. Pisses me the f off...
> 
> I hate that I had to spend 3 hours of my day on the phone fighting my damn cell provider to get me a phone that will work right...
> 
> I hate that people cant ship shit when they say they will and it fs everyone in the wake and its still just sorry my bad to them...
> 
> I hate that USPS sucks for international shipping
> 
> I hate that stupid mold material goes bad but my dumb ass still tries to make 3 molds with the crap and all three turn out bad...
> 
> Sorry had to get some of that off my chest.. resume you normal stuff.. ha..
> *



I told you dont fuck with him !


----------



## phatras

Dude today is one of those days I say FTW.. for real.. been one cluster f after another.. So to relax i browse ebay to find some deals and what do i find.. a dude with 40 some of my pictures.. For real.. take your own damn pictures.

The shipping thing. yea I know David.. You know me im to damn nice and trusting about stuff.. Oh well live and learn. Next time i wont fall for it.. This time ill take my sweet ass time shipping, ship cheap as possible, and just suck up the money im out.. 20ish for used stuff thats going in the trash as it wont be here in time, 50 for new one have to buy since used one wont be here in time, and whatever the mech will charge me now to do the work since ive been waiting forever and running out of time. Love it..


----------



## Siim123

Sorry for talking offtopic in here, but I have to get this off my chest. 

I FUCKIN FAILED THE DRIVING EXAM!!!   
This big guy picked on every little mistake I made and was playin tough guy all the time.

It costs over 500$ to pay the driving school and another 100$ to make the exam. Maybe not so big money in the US, i dont know for sure, but here this is very big money(we have lower prices and much lower wages here).
And they fail you for almost every mistake you make because government sucks the money out of you, the exam money goes to government.   

Now i have to wait till 15 September until i can try another exam.  

Just wanted to say it off my chest.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 18 2010, 05:44 AM~18340963
> *Sorry for talking offtopic in here, but I have to get this off my chest.
> 
> I FUCKIN FAILED THE DRIVING EXAM!!!
> This big guy picked on every little mistake I made and was playin tough guy all the time.
> 
> It costs over 500$ to pay the driving school and another 100$ to make the exam. Maybe not so big money in the US, i dont know for sure, but here this is very big money(we have lower prices and much lower wages here).
> And they fail you for almost every mistake you make because government sucks the money out of you, the exam money goes to government.
> 
> Now i have to wait till 15 September until i can try another exam.
> 
> Just wanted to say it off my chest.
> *


ill be madder than you if i fail mine bro.. trust me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Car Town on Facebook... been on the hunt for an ice cream truck just for this...








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

has someone ever had our got this if so how is it?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 18 2010, 02:29 AM~18340048
> *Sorry guys dont do this often but im ganna rant...
> 
> I hate ebay people who think its ok to steal everyone elses hard work for there own profit.. Pisses me the f off...
> 
> I hate that I had to spend 3 hours of my day on the phone fighting my damn cell provider to get me a phone that will work right...
> 
> I hate that people cant ship shit when they say they will and it fs everyone in the wake and its still just sorry my bad to them...
> 
> I hate that USPS sucks for international shipping
> 
> I hate that stupid mold material goes bad but my dumb ass still tries to make 3 molds with the crap and all three turn out bad...
> 
> Sorry had to get some of that off my chest.. resume you normal stuff.. ha..
> *


Couple years ago, before I even knew about scale dreams. There's a guy sellin this bad ass Caddy builtup on Ebay, had the inverted subs in the trunk. I asked him where he got em and he says "I make them, $3.00 each". I didn't buy any, but like a week later I found your site and I thought that was fucked up that someone was tryin to make a profit off your shit.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 18 2010, 03:44 AM~18340963
> *Sorry for talking offtopic in here, but I have to get this off my chest.
> 
> I FUCKIN FAILED THE DRIVING EXAM!!!
> This big guy picked on every little mistake I made and was playin tough guy all the time.
> 
> It costs over 500$ to pay the driving school and another 100$ to make the exam. Maybe not so big money in the US, i dont know for sure, but here this is very big money(we have lower prices and much lower wages here).
> And they fail you for almost every mistake you make because government sucks the money out of you, the exam money goes to government.
> 
> Now i have to wait till 15 September until i can try another exam.
> 
> Just wanted to say it off my chest.
> *


$600 bucks in the US is still 600 bucks..we would be pissed too.. do you have to pay again in Sept? think of a way to distract his ass.... spend another $40 and hire some really curvey girl..tell her to where something that show's alot of cleavage.. take her to your driver test.. tell the man, that you have suffered a horrible tragedy (parents died in an avalanche or auto accident)and she is your government 
appointed grief counselor, and she has to ride alone with you while you take you driver test.. the more she winks and flirts with him? the less we will ride your ass!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 18 2010, 06:38 PM~18341946
> *$600 bucks in the US is still 600 bucks..we would be pissed too.. do you have to pay again in Sept?  think of a way to distract his ass.... spend another $40 and hire some really curvey girl..tell her to where something that show's alot of cleavage.. take her to your driver test.. tell the man, that you have suffered a horrible tragedy (parents died in an avalanche or auto accident)and she is your government
> appointed grief counselor, and she has to ride alone with you while you take you driver test.. the more she winks and flirts with him? the less we will ride your ass!
> *


Lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .
Thanks for bringing a smile to this day :biggrin: :biggrin: .
Well I have to pay another 60 bucks for another driving exam and if this sucker comes again in my car, i guess it will be 60+60+60+60+60+so on and on. I've heard that he really is an asshole, lot of people( years ago even my mother who had same examiner, she failed too and everybody else she knows)

I have to hope that 15 september some other examiner will test me.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Aug 17 2010, 09:28 PM~18338786-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... do we get a prize? :biggrin: and how did i know my name was going to come up?  Life aint fair for this HOe Wa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since its been noted about.. (my cyber promiscuity) it was also noted by another member, (At least when hydro post about your car? you really know he was paying attention) and I was paying attention when MINI SAID. when i wake? I will post more pictures! okay call me a Hoe-wa some more. just come back with some more pictures
> .....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're prize is.... Youre an official whore.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 11:29 PM~18340048
> *Sorry guys dont do this often but im ganna rant...
> 
> I hate ebay people who think its ok to steal everyone elses hard work for there own profit.. Pisses me the f off...
> 
> I hate that I had to spend 3 hours of my day on the phone fighting my damn cell provider to get me a phone that will work right...
> 
> I hate that people cant ship shit when they say they will and it fs everyone in the wake and its still just sorry my bad to them...
> 
> I hate that USPS sucks for international shipping
> 
> I hate that stupid mold material goes bad but my dumb ass still tries to make 3 molds with the crap and all three turn out bad...
> 
> Sorry had to get some of that off my chest.. resume you normal stuff.. ha..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, thats all fucked up.... Especially the ebay part....
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@Aug 18 2010, 03:44 AM~18340963
> *Sorry for talking offtopic in here, but I have to get this off my chest.
> 
> I FUCKIN FAILED THE DRIVING EXAM!!!
> This big guy picked on every little mistake I made and was playin tough guy all the time.
> 
> It costs over 500$ to pay the driving school and another 100$ to make the exam. Maybe not so big money in the US, i dont know for sure, but here this is very big money(we have lower prices and much lower wages here).
> And they fail you for almost every mistake you make because government sucks the money out of you, the exam money goes to government.
> 
> Now i have to wait till 15 September until i can try another exam.
> 
> Just wanted to say it off my chest.
> *


Sorry to hear about that bro....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 18 2010, 08:47 AM~18342012
> *Lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> Thanks for bringing a smile to this day :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> Well I have to pay another 60 bucks for another driving exam and if this sucker comes again in my car, i guess it will be 60+60+60+60+60+so on and on. I've heard that he really is an asshole, lot of people( years ago even my mother who had same examiner, she failed too and everybody else she knows)
> 
> I have to hope that 15 september some other examiner will test me.
> *


 This guy is a fail Nazi! he is a dictator not an instructor. you've got to get rid oh him.
catch him drunk, or something..you've got to get some dirt on this guy. so you can
have a fighting chance.. you got to find the soft belly, of this obstacle. so it can be eradicated.. my moms birthday is sept 15.. good luck Siim let us know how it goes!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 18 2010, 08:29 AM~18341889
> *has someone ever had our got this if so how is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ttt


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 18 2010, 12:29 AM~18340048
> *Sorry guys dont do this often but im ganna rant...
> 
> I hate ebay people who think its ok to steal everyone elses hard work for there own profit.. Pisses me the f off...
> 
> I hate that I had to spend 3 hours of my day on the phone fighting my damn cell provider to get me a phone that will work right...
> 
> I hate that people cant ship shit when they say they will and it fs everyone in the wake and its still just sorry my bad to them...
> 
> I hate that USPS sucks for international shipping
> 
> I hate that stupid mold material goes bad but my dumb ass still tries to make 3 molds with the crap and all three turn out bad...
> 
> Sorry had to get some of that off my chest.. resume you normal stuff.. ha..
> *


Report him?

Post a link... put him on blast... And then we all send him a messages, it will be fun!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 18 2010, 09:45 AM~18342464
> *Report him?
> 
> Post a link... put him on blast... And then we all send him a messages, it will be fun!
> *


 :0 I like fun..... I know just how to fuck with him too.... I can be real evil.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 18 2010, 12:45 PM~18342464
> *Report him?
> 
> Post a link... put him on blast... And then we all send him a messages, it will be fun!
> *





truth! post it up rick! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

I hate it when Im pouring resin, picking orders, making molds, and texting I dont notice my mold is sitting on a mag and the mold cures with a bad ass lean.. Or when i pick up my phone to answer a text and there resin on my gloves.. lol..


----------



## Siim123

Hey I'm looking for little help. I'm just looking around the scaledreams and I found that there are some nice chrome wires for sale which could be useful for a hydraulic setups. But I dont know what size would be the best, any suggestions? 
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-Scale.../Categories.bok


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 18 2010, 02:50 PM~18344586
> *Hey I'm looking for little help. I'm just looking around the scaledreams and I found that there are some nice chrome wires for sale which could be useful for a hydraulic setups. But I dont know what size would be the best, any suggestions?
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-Scale.../Categories.bok
> *


3/8 OR 1/2 INCH..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 18 2010, 03:11 PM~18343607
> *I hate it when Im pouring resin, picking orders, making molds, and texting I dont notice my mold is sitting on a mag and the mold cures with a bad ass lean.. Or when i pick up my phone to answer a text and there resin on my gloves.. lol..
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: oops my bad lol


----------



## tunzafun

:0 :0 :0 :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Chevrolet-Impala-...DefaultDomain_0


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 18 2010, 03:35 PM~18345481
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Chevrolet-Impala-...DefaultDomain_0
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats the squeaky noise??


----------



## darkside customs

1:30 am here and I cant fuckin sleep because its too damn hot....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2010, 05:52 PM~18345614
> *
> whats the squeaky noise??
> *


Your fan belt needs to be tighter !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2010, 05:52 PM~18345614
> *
> whats the squeaky noise??
> *


sounds like some rats goin at it! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
na for real thuogh definately your fan belt. but if you dont get it tight soon you might end up buyin a new one...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 18 2010, 09:38 AM~18342405
> *
> *


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Also check you power stiring fluid. It might be low


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if it keeps squeaking after that, just drive it down here, and leave it. ill take care of it for ya :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nikka better have some mofakkn dough on you :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2010, 05:02 PM~18354785
> *nikka better have some mofakkn dough on you :biggrin:
> *


drive it here to louisville. i work at krispy kreme....all the dough ya want


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 19 2010, 09:55 PM~18357051
> *drive it here to louisville. i work at krispy kreme....all the dough ya want
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kymdlr

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 18 2010, 11:29 AM~18341889
> *has someone ever had our got this if so how is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There was a guy at the Louisville show that was casting them. The crew cab looked pretty good, but had some minor flaws. The dually bed was casted pretty heavy, weight wise but looked good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Aug 19 2010, 11:12 PM~18357767
> *There was a guy at the Louisville show that was casting them. The crew cab looked pretty good, but had some minor flaws. The dually bed was casted pretty heavy, weight wise but looked good.
> *



Yea that dually bed needs thinned out if you plan on slammin it cause the side humps are soild !


----------



## DEUCES76

does anyone know if they make a cowl hood for the 86 monte carlo


----------



## Hydrohype

I was doing some work at moms today. and then looking for my ole favorite 
funnel,, barried under shit that was berried under shit! that was under spider webs
I found this box







Im like< (OH yea that's that fan clutch I had put up somewhere)
i open the box and undo all the plastic.. and this is what was inside..
















Big ole chrome Delco.. Years ago when buying my 1st Glasshouse, the widow said
i can have anything in her Garage that was car related! I admit I did forget..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2010, 09:16 PM~18357812
> *Yea  that    dually  bed  needs  thinned  out  if  you  plan  on  slammin  it  cause  the  side  humps  are  soild !
> *



yeah i got the 84 dually bed like that, twinns original cast ..forget slammin it unless its on 13"ers


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2010, 03:02 PM~18354785
> *nikka better have some mofakkn dough on you :biggrin:
> *


just got paid today..bring it on down foolio :biggrin: lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 20 2010, 01:15 AM~18359221
> *does anyone know if they make a cowl hood for the 86 monte carlo
> *


pm sent


----------



## Hydrohype

I did more cleaning at my mom's again. this time i found the bag with 8 cans of 
of rattle paint.. and a bunch of brush paint. and some brush's that are to fat for 
thing. and about five colors of flawking.. can the spray paint be good after all these years? I mean at least 15 to 20 years? I dont remember knowing what flawking 
was back then? and this shit has price tags of $1.00 $1.50 and $2.00 
Notice anything different is size? The (retro fur is on the right)
























Phatras? think you could have a (back to the good ole day's sale)? or tell Ken
to hook us up on the fur? i know..jus kiddin... but aint inflation a mo fo..?
PS Give me credit> I killed two issues, with one post..now I dont have to ask the paint question in the school thread! and I got to talk about my fur! (no ****) :biggrin:
oh And..I posted pictures.....


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 PM~18359522
> *I was doing some work at moms today. and then looking for my ole favorite
> funnel,, barried under shit that was berried under shit! that was under spider webs
> I found this box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im like< (OH yea that's that fan clutch I had put up somewhere)
> i open the box and undo all the plastic.. and this is what was inside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big ole chrome Delco.. Years ago when buying my 1st Glasshouse, the widow said
> i can have anything in her Garage that was car related!  I admit I did forget..
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mademan

picked up a small alumalite kit...... made my first mold last night, just some simple shit, a caddy "bat wing" air cleaner and a cowl induction. heres the first 5 pulls.... getting better

:0 :biggrin: 

















also in the process of setting up my new work area!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 20 2010, 11:46 PM~18367289
> *picked up a small alumalite kit...... made my first mold last night, just some simple shit, a caddy "bat wing" air cleaner and a cowl induction.  heres the first 5 pulls.... getting better
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also in the process of setting up my new work area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fuckin SWEET Mike!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 21 2010, 12:46 AM~18367289
> *picked up a small alumalite kit...... made my first mold last night, just some simple shit, a caddy "bat wing" air cleaner and a cowl induction.  heres the first 5 pulls.... getting better
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also in the process of setting up my new work area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## darkside customs

2:30 am and cant fuckin sleep


----------



## mademan

same, its 3:36 here I work at 6 and im awake pouring resin :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

damn...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 20 2010, 01:15 AM~18359221
> *does anyone know if they make a cowl hood for the 86 monte carlo
> *


I have one. Got it from here: http://stores.ebay.com/PSF-HOBBIES_Model-C...634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 21 2010, 02:36 AM~18367798
> *same, its 3:36 here I work at 6 and im awake pouring resin  :biggrin:
> *


shit can get addicting..as well as take up room.


----------



## Esoteric

didnt work :angry:


----------



## mcloven

hey mike i want one of those cowells


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 20 2010, 11:46 PM~18367289
> *picked up a small alumalite kit...... made my first mold last night, just some simple shit, a caddy "bat wing" air cleaner and a cowl induction.  heres the first 5 pulls.... getting better
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also in the process of setting up my new work area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for one of those air cleaners?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i cant figure out which of the three it is  i got the one the alternators hooked up to tightened..the other two im not sure??


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ditch that bullshit ass a/c it most likely dont work anyways. go buy a can of belt dressing, make sure they are tight and spray some on the belts with the car running.

*edit, it almost sounds like a bad P/S pump....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 20 2010, 10:46 PM~18367289
> *picked up a small alumalite kit...... made my first mold last night, just some simple shit, a caddy "bat wing" air cleaner and a cowl induction.  heres the first 5 pulls.... getting better
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also in the process of setting up my new work area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look sweet mike :thumbsup: can i have one :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nikka cant return a PM?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 21 2010, 08:47 PM~18372084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wrap that shit


thats all u e-enforced?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 21 2010, 08:18 PM~18372245
> *wrap that shit
> thats all u e-enforced?
> *


under the doors, both sides of the rear arches, all 4 spring pockets....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 21 2010, 07:47 PM~18372084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I like seeing cars that dont have reverse coil. with those size coils and that year car.
(with shocks) you'll have a good ride..from 6 to 10 batterys...from 12 to 14 batterys?
I would go up to a thicker coil, and do the quarter panels..Of course i would reinforce the axle, even with 4 batterys!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 21 2010, 09:26 PM~18372303
> *under the doors, both sides of the rear arches, all 4 spring pockets....
> *


OK .................. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 21 2010, 08:29 PM~18372325
> *I like seeing cars that dont have reverse coil.  with those size coils and that year car.
> (with shocks) you'll have a good ride..from 6 to 10 batterys...from 12 to 14 batterys?
> I would go up to a thicker coil, and do the quarter panels..Of course i would reinforce the axle, even with 4 batterys!
> *


im going to upgrade to a deeper cup and a bit stiffer / taller coil, i dont like how low it lays out when its dead, plus when i 3 the softer coil makes it sway something stupid....


----------



## BODINE

fulll size replica hood ....what should i sell for local ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 21 2010, 07:05 PM~18371245
> *
> i cant figure out which of the three it is  i got the one the alternators hooked up to tightened..the other two im not sure??
> *


Now that them belts are tight it sounds like that CLUTCH FAN IS BAD ALONG WITH THE A/C PULLEY ! 

Ditch the ac like Hearse said you don't need it anyways ! And get you a new CLUTCH FAN ! A FLEX FAN wont work on this and you need a FAN SHROUD ON THAT OR YOUR SHIT WONT STAY COOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 21 2010, 09:29 PM~18372325
> *I like seeing cars that dont have reverse coil.  with those size coils and that year car.
> (with shocks) you'll have a good ride..from 6 to 10 batterys...from 12 to 14 batterys?
> I would go up to a thicker coil, and do the quarter panels..Of course i would reinforce the axle, even with 4 batterys!
> *



i like the ride better this way aswell best of all no sqeaking cylinders


----------



## grimreaper69

:angry: Now I gotta replace the fuckin water pump on my truck.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 22 2010, 08:58 AM~18374799
> *:angry: Now I gotta replace the fuckin water pump on my truck.
> *


that aint shit..... head gasket went on the DTS.... F++K. so i bought a new cobalt as a daily, while i build something


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 21 2010, 08:50 PM~18372466
> *fulll size replica hood ....what should i sell for local ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill give ya 1000 american pennies :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 22 2010, 11:30 AM~18375856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## phatras

Got back from the ckm show last night around 12ish.. Had a blast.. Tons of killer builds.. Heres my pics from the show.. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Phatras/CKM%202010/


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 23 2010, 11:11 AM~18383256
> *Got back from the ckm show last night around 12ish.. Had a blast.. Tons of killer builds.. Heres my pics from the show..
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Phatras/CKM%202010/
> *


heard you met gary seeds. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

brought home some new wheels yesterday 1977 t-bird...... 78,000 OG miles,351-w motor, landau edition, but the top was removed at some point. i am the 3rd owner, the lady i bought it from purchased it in 1981, been parked under a tree for 5 years, fired right up and did 90 on the highway all the way home...... $350 bones.....


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 23 2010, 11:13 AM~18383271
> *heard you met gary seeds. :cheesy:
> *


Yup. we only got to chat for a few but i got to check out his stuff close up..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 01:23 PM~18383343
> *brought home some new wheels yesterday 1977 t-bird...... 78,000 OG miles,351-w motor, landau edition, but the top was removed at some point.  i am the 3rd owner, the lady i bought it from purchased it in 1981, been parked under a tree for 5 years, fired right up and did 90 on the highway all the way home...... $350 bones.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I miss my 78, same damn car (engine and all) just a different color.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 23 2010, 10:11 AM~18383256
> *Got back from the ckm show last night around 12ish.. Had a blast.. Tons of killer builds.. Heres my pics from the show..
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Phatras/CKM%202010/
> *


 cool pictures.. like the elco's the black 66 and the red 62..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 10:27 AM~18383377
> *:wow: I miss my 78, same damn car (engine and all) just a different color.
> *


this one has a pukey rose color in the jambs , almost pink.... :barf:


----------



## Guest




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 01:30 PM~18383416
> *this one has a pukey rose color in the jambs , almost pink.... :barf:
> *


You sure it's not worn down to the primer? Mine was white with a blue landau top, red primer.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 10:42 AM~18383510
> *You sure it's not worn down to the primer? Mine was white with a blue landau top, red primer.
> *


yep is shiney rose color in the jambs the top was removed and primed at some point, the rest is just faded. its just a summer bucket, i have a 97 subaru coming this week that i plan on keeping. the t bird will get a quick repaint and a new top then sold...  :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 10:23 AM~18383343
> *brought home some new wheels yesterday 1977 t-bird...... 78,000 OG miles,351-w motor, landau edition, but the top was removed at some point.  i am the 3rd owner, the lady i bought it from purchased it in 1981, been parked under a tree for 5 years, fired right up and did 90 on the highway all the way home...... $350 bones.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I had a 351 W. in 74 grand torino... (Hey I've seen that street and that house
before on Cops) it was either a prostitution sting. or it was the one where the Lady bought some fake crack, and she called the cops because she wanted her money back!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 23 2010, 10:44 AM~18383532
> *I had a 351 W. in 74 grand torino... (Hey I've seen that street and that house
> before on Cops)   it was either a prostitution sting.   or it was the one where the Lady bought some fake crack, and she called the cops because she wanted her money back!
> *


i was whoring for model money.....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 01:44 PM~18383529
> *yep is shiney rose color in the jambs the top was removed and primed at some point, the rest is just faded. its just a summer bucket, i have a 97 subaru coming this week that i plan on keeping. the t bird will get a quick repaint and a new top then sold...   :cheesy:
> *


I'd love to take that car off your hands. I loved mine, I was blowin 5.0 Mustangs off the road.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 10:45 AM~18383538
> *i was whoring for model money.....
> *


Hoe wa! :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18383355
> *Yup. we only got to chat for a few but i got to check out his stuff close up..
> *


That's cool bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 10:46 AM~18383545
> *I'd love to take that car off your hands. I loved mine, I was blowin 5.0 Mustangs off the road.
> *


its for sale...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 02:07 PM~18383721
> *its for sale...
> *


I won't pay you any more than what you paid for it, as is.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 12:23 PM~18383343
> *brought home some new wheels yesterday 1977 t-bird...... 78,000 OG miles,351-w motor, landau edition, but the top was removed at some point.  i am the 3rd owner, the lady i bought it from purchased it in 1981, been parked under a tree for 5 years, fired right up and did 90 on the highway all the way home...... $350 bones.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool find bro !!!!!!!!!!!

I had an ugly pumpkin colored '77 years back...  
Hey Revell, make one of these!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 11:55 AM~18384078
> *I won't pay you any more than what you paid for it, as is.
> *


:roflmao: aint happening, any car that runs is worth at least 500. im slapping a top on it this week and putting it out in front of the shop for 1500 , first person to come with 900 can have it...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 03:10 PM~18384207
> *:roflmao: aint happening, any car that runs is worth at least 500. im slapping a top on it this week and putting it out in front of the shop for 1500 , first person to come  with 900 can have it...
> *


If it runs as good as you say, $1500 is a damn good deal.


----------



## grimreaper69

Anyone else see how crazy the SOB is? He parts out kits and then sells the parts for OUTRAGOUS prices.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Wheels-n-Tires-...DefaultDomain_0

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Truck-Bed-Chevy...DefaultDomain_0

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOOD-ONLY-Dually-Truck...DefaultDomain_0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 02:39 PM~18384463
> *Anyone else see how crazy the SOB is? He parts out kits and then sells the parts for OUTRAGOUS prices.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Wheels-n-Tires-...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Truck-Bed-Chevy...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOOD-ONLY-Dually-Truck...DefaultDomain_0
> *


Dudes crazy!! He even trys to sell Legos for crazy prices. LOL 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bricks-2x4-2-6-8-10-LE...DefaultDomain_0

If he gets that for his Legos, shit I'm gonna toss mine up, I'll make a shit load!! :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

thats fucked up!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 12:15 PM~18384249
> *If it runs as good as you say, $1500 is a damn good deal.
> *


:yes: I ran seafoam through the gas and oil , gave it a tune up real quick . New plugs wires cap and rotor . Ordered the red top material eariler . Gonna shooot a quick paint the same color and reinvest the money in the Green Bitch ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sell that turd for $1500, they got a 90's hearse out here for lil over $2500..like new.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 01:39 PM~18384463
> *Anyone else see how crazy the SOB is? He parts out kits and then sells the parts for OUTRAGOUS prices.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Wheels-n-Tires-...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Truck-Bed-Chevy...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOOD-ONLY-Dually-Truck...DefaultDomain_0
> *


Alot of that is die cast parts, especially the 1/18 stuff


----------



## OFDatTX

I was wondering do they sell a complete chrome engine for a 1964 impala from revell?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 23 2010, 04:48 PM~18386566
> *I was wondering do they sell a complete chrome engine for a 1964 impala from revell?
> *


no


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 23 2010, 06:54 PM~18386617
> *no
> *


aight thanks bro


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 23 2010, 12:44 PM~18383532
> *(Hey I've seen that street and that house
> before on Cops) it was either a prostitution sting. or it was the one where the Lady bought some fake crack, and she called the cops because she wanted her money back!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt

78 Pinto Wagon

http://cgi.ebay.com/1978-PINTO-WAGON-1-25-...DefaultDomain_0


----------



## mademan

:biggrin: 

I noticed afterwards that i am missing the front fender chrome foil 


















All Ive got in this world..... ( OG 1st issue 63 caddy with skirts!)


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I NEED T HAT 77 PROMO ! AND THAT OTHER PROMO YOU POSTED UP !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY MIKE I BELIVE IT WAS YOU THAT I GOT A ORANGE COLORED PROMO BODY FROM ! THE PROMO WAS MOLDED RED ?

WELL HERE IT IS ! I COMPLETE IT 2 WEEKS AGO BUT THE RED DYE CAMP UP SO I BEEN ON THE HUNT TO REDO IT !

PHUKHEARSE


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 02:29 AM~18391096
> *HEY  MIKE  I  BELIVE  IT  WAS  YOU  THAT  I  GOT  A  ORANGE  COLORED  PROMO  BODY    FROM  !  THE  PROMO  WAS  MOLDED  RED  ?
> 
> WELL  HERE  IT  IS  !  I  COMPLETE  IT  2  WEEKS  AGO  BUT THE RED  DYE  CAMP  UP    SO  I  BEEN  ON THE  HUNT TO  REDO IT  !
> 
> PHUKHEARSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!! ive got a couple more parts/ bodies etc. ill have to dig around for em.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 24 2010, 03:31 AM~18391099
> *nice!!! ive got a couple more parts/ bodies etc. ill have to dig around for em.
> *


I'M NEEDING A COMPLETE PROMO FOR SURE BUT I HAVE A CUSTOM BODY I GOT OFF RALFA THAT NEEDS EVERYTHING SO MAYBE YOU CAN HELP ME PEICE THAT TOGETHER ASWELL !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 24 2010, 01:07 AM~18391049
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I noticed afterwards that i am missing the front fender chrome foil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Ive got in this world.....  ( OG 1st issue 63 caddy with skirts!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 24 2010, 01:29 AM~18391096
> *HEY  MIKE  I  BELIVE  IT  WAS  YOU  THAT  I  GOT  A  ORANGE  COLORED  PROMO  BODY    FROM  !  THE  PROMO  WAS  MOLDED  RED  ?
> 
> WELL  HERE  IT  IS  !  I  COMPLETE  IT  2  WEEKS  AGO  BUT THE RED  DYE  CAMP  UP    SO  I  BEEN  ON THE  HUNT TO  REDO IT  !
> 
> PHUKHEARSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is the red in the center? if not? i dont see nothing wrong with it. if it is in the center
i still dont see nothing wrong with it!


----------



## undercoverusername

:0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 02:39 PM~18384463
> *Anyone else see how crazy the SOB is? He parts out kits and then sells the parts for OUTRAGOUS prices.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Wheels-n-Tires-...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Truck-Bed-Chevy...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOOD-ONLY-Dually-Truck...DefaultDomain_0
> *


this dudes a joke ive talked to him on the phone i had to get a windsheild for a 1/12 57 chevy he waned 25 bucks for all the glass needless to say i made my own windows out of tinted plastic..an your right on about the lego's he was telling me about all the shit he has for sale an how much legos wher worth....lol...highway robbery..but if you really need some bad he just might have it..if you want to give up a arm or something for it...wich is why i love the l.i.l. fam....if someone needs something an the other person has it ...not a prob.. to pass it along to help eachother out!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac122/scalemademan/IMG_0410.jpg
where did you get these tires? the skirts on that other caddy look bad ass..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 24 2010, 03:55 AM~18391167
> *Is the red in the center? if not? i dont see nothing wrong with it. if it is in the center
> i still dont see nothing wrong with it!
> *


Bro its a clean build but my silver patterns are light pink and the clear turned pink on all the edge's ! Most wouldn't notice or complain i just am unhappy cause of it ! So i would like to find a few more CHEAP to rebuild it and afew more !


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 11:39 AM~18384463
> *Anyone else see how crazy the SOB is? He parts out kits and then sells the parts for OUTRAGOUS prices.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Wheels-n-Tires-...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Truck-Bed-Chevy...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOOD-ONLY-Dually-Truck...DefaultDomain_0
> *


This guys crazy. Straight rip off. I got the whole dually kit still factory sealed for $10. Fools a joke.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 24 2010, 09:56 AM~18391851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WTF are you doin to that poor Lex????????


----------



## STREETRACEKING

makeing it hood rich!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 24 2010, 10:01 AM~18391871
> *makeing it hood rich!
> *


That ain't hood rich, that's hood fucked up!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whan i put the dubs on the lex u will understand


----------



## grimreaper69

I don't think I will understand, cuz if it ain't layin rocker, it ain't right.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 24 2010, 09:10 AM~18391906
> *whan i put the dubs on the lex u will understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOOOO send me those wheels j/k:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 24 2010, 07:56 AM~18391851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 24 2010, 06:56 AM~18391851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:wtf: :wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

its not going to set that high  but it will be right lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dont care who ya are but thats thats fucking ugly as hell. plain and simple! Ive seen 5 y.o.s do better than this. To go from building a badass ANAL probe to this...ill quit here since my day's not been the greatest...


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 24 2010, 10:34 AM~18393221
> *its not going to set that high  but it will be right lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lower that shit and if u need any spare parts for the kit hit me up i have any thing


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 24 2010, 06:56 AM~18391851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DADE COUNTY


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2010, 02:39 PM~18384463
> *Anyone else see how crazy the SOB is? He parts out kits and then sells the parts for OUTRAGOUS prices.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Wheels-n-Tires-...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dually-Truck-Bed-Chevy...DefaultDomain_0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOOD-ONLY-Dually-Truck...DefaultDomain_0
> *


yea i posted a link a couple months ago where he was TRYING to sell an amt 84 gmc pickup for $100! dude is coo-coo for cocoa puffs! i messaged him about it and he said that he could make $100 easily parting the kit and that its very valuable so he would rather put a price on the whole kit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wut i said
You're joking right? $100 for that 84 gmc kit? As a builder of the hobby I can tell you straight up that you'd be lucky to kit $25 for that kit. I understand it's a pretty rare kit to come by, but that price is just down right ridiculous. At that price, as a matter of fact probably cheaper, I can get the original Fall Guy issue SEALED. If you plan on selling this kit, you'll have to drop that price...dramatically. I mean it's not an original kit from the 60's or 70s...or even the Fall Guy kit. It's just a mere reissue. Not being harsh or anything, just putting my 2 cents in. Good luck with the sale

his response
I saw a FS FALL guy Kit NOT sell for $49 listed for 30 days too by a reputable good seller too. Things happen prices vary every day 1 junker kit sell for $30 & then exact same factory sealed kit NOT sell for $25 that ended same day. As far as this kit it will sell 1 day, as in how as PARTS or complete or what price is up in the air still. I have sold several times the parts from this kit for MORE $ then whole sealed kit is priced at so 1 way or another I will sell the kit complete or as parts? The bed alone sells for $10 & have sold over 5-6 in last couple months, same thing for tailights $5-$6. This kit is actually worth more just for the parts alone {even at dirt cheapo prices you can sell parts for more $ then a whole kit}Say you sell the complete kit 4 $25 but you can sell the tires for dirt cheapo prices of $10 wheels $10 Chassis $15 Bed $5 Cab $5 motor $5 so on so on. The parts are worth more then a whole kit is. Just my 2 cents why sell something complete 4 dirt CHEAP when more $ can be made from it in parts? 1 way or another I will get $100 FYI if you do not like the price you should not email seller because that just not good thing to do, I may have something that you like the price on 1 day Kindest regards, Pj


----------



## grimreaper69

What a fuck tard. :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-84-GMC-4-x-4-Picku...DefaultDomain_0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 24 2010, 04:06 PM~18395760
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-84-GMC-4-x-4-Picku...DefaultDomain_0
> *


i have 1 of these!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 24 2010, 06:20 PM~18395912
> *i have 1 of these!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

i'd like to have 1 of these!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 24 2010, 05:20 PM~18395912
> *i have 1 of these!!  :biggrin:
> *


i use to have a few ...they were the 5.00 biglots ones


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 24 2010, 06:30 PM~18396527
> *i use to have a few ...they were the 5.00 biglots ones
> *


biglots sold models? :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 09:08 PM~18396868
> *biglots sold models? :wow:
> *


Yea when Walmart stoped selling them. They went to BigLots. :biggrin: Also Revell did some clearing out and they went to BigLots.
But generally BigLots does not sell them as an everyday item.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 24 2010, 07:11 PM~18396905
> *Yea when Walmart stoped selling them. They went to BigLots. :biggrin:  Also Revell did some clearing out and they went to BigLots.
> But generally BigLots does not sell them as an everyday item.
> *


when i use to go to biglots i never seen any.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 09:18 PM~18396959
> *when i use to go to biglots i never seen any.
> *


Yea it's been at least 2 years since they had any. Well around here anyway.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 24 2010, 06:19 PM~18396975
> *Yea it's been at least 2 years since they had any. Well around here anyway.
> *


  same here


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 24 2010, 07:19 PM~18396975
> *Yea it's been at least 2 years since they had any. Well around here anyway.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Was thinkin about Hydrohype's damn Zodiac sign thread...

and this song came to mind.... (no ****)


----------



## OFDatTX

Who does great chrome plating service?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 24 2010, 09:03 PM~18398612
> *Who does great chrome plating service?
> *


chrometech


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2010, 06:35 PM~18397070
> *Was thinkin about Hydrohype's damn Zodiac sign thread...
> 
> and this song came to mind.... (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I could lie and say that I did not LMAO? I may be a bit of a ratard? but I'm pretty honest.
damm..woop woop sorry! :happysad:


----------



## Linc

what ever happened to Beto? he used to be on here making bigbodies, painting ranodom bodies for sale, seeling lots of decent shit...

he just diapeared... whats up with that?

Ryan got sick and isnt around much either i know his situation, he built and sold cool shit too!!

alot of OG builders and sellers are gone these days... where'd they all go!?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 25 2010, 12:40 PM~18402998
> *what ever happened to Beto? he used to be on here making bigbodies, painting ranodom bodies for sale, seeling lots of decent shit...
> 
> he just diapeared...  whats up with that?
> 
> Ryan got sick and isnt around much either i know his situation, he built and sold cool shit too!!
> 
> alot of OG builders and sellers are gone these days...  where'd they all go!?
> *


They probably got tired of the fuckin shit talkers and crybabys.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2010, 11:05 PM~18398634
> *chrometech
> *


That's where u get yours done bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 25 2010, 12:31 PM~18403335
> *That's where u get yours done bro.
> *



the next time i chrome will be with them... i know evryone gets flawless work from them evrytime! ive chromed about 3 times with lil motor kar co. but half the parts would come out great and other half not so good...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 10:47 AM~18403029
> *They probably got tired of the fuckin shit talkers and crybabys.
> *


 :uh: yeah we know one of them


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 25 2010, 12:40 PM~18402998
> *what ever happened to Beto? he used to be on here making bigbodies, painting ranodom bodies for sale, seeling lots of decent shit...
> 
> he just diapeared...  whats up with that?
> 
> Ryan got sick and isnt around much either i know his situation, he built and sold cool shit too!!
> 
> alot of OG builders and sellers are gone these days...  where'd they all go!?
> *


 Beto sold all his stuff including big body mold and just got busy with his 1:1 bombita as for other peeps like Biggs and other mcba guys got tired of the shit disturbers my guess cause the mcba site is organized


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 25 2010, 04:38 PM~18404895
> *:uh: yeah we know one of them
> *


Sure as fuck insnt me.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 25 2010, 03:17 PM~18405257
> *Beto sold all his stuff including big body mold and just got busy with his 1:1 bombita as for other peeps like Biggs and other mcba guys got tired of the shit disturbers my guess cause the mcba site is organized
> *


Thanks bro we pride ourselves on keeping our site bs free.......


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 25 2010, 10:40 AM~18402998
> *
> 
> 
> alot of OG builders and sellers are gone these days...  where'd they all go!?
> *


I haven't gone no where, I'm right here.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 06:10 PM~18405688
> *I haven't gone no where, I'm right here.... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 04:10 PM~18405688
> *I haven't gone no where, I'm right here.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 05:32 PM~18404843
> *the next time i chrome will be with them... i know evryone gets flawless work from them evrytime! ive chromed about 3 times with lil motor kar co.  but half the parts would come out great and other half not so good...
> *


aight thanks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 03:22 PM~18405299
> *Sure as fuck insnt me.
> *


look at ur post count :uh: and it isnt ur build count either


----------



## MAZDAT

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 25 2010, 06:24 PM~18405808
> *look at ur post count  :uh: and it isnt ur build count either
> *


you need to worry about your own fuckin self and dont be worried about me. :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 04:29 PM~18405856
> *you need to worry about your own fuckin self and dont be worried about me. :uh:
> *


WAT U NEED TO DO IS STOP DREAMIN ABOUT BEING A MODEL BUILDER AND STOP BULLSHITING UR SELF U WILL EVER BE ONE HOMEBOY U KNOW ITS TRUE TOO  U KNOW WAT I GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO THAN TO BE TALKING TO AN ARRAGANT PERSON THAT HE DONT KNOW WAT TO DO :uh: IM DONE WITH NUM NUTS HERE :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 25 2010, 06:48 PM~18406051
> *WAT U NEED TO DO IS STOP DREAMIN ABOUT BEING A MODEL BUILDER AND STOP BULLSHITING UR SELF U WILL EVER BE ONE HOMEBOY U KNOW ITS TRUE TOO  U KNOW WAT I GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO THAN TO BE TALKING TO AN ARRAGANT PERSON THAT HE DONT KNOW WAT TO DO  :uh: IM DONE WITH NUM NUTS HERE :angry:
> *


Look bro.I have lots to say about you.But im going to keep my mouth shut to show im the more mature person here.For myself and for the club.But im going to ask you once and only once to stay the fuck out of my business or i will let all of layitlow know about your little stunt you pulled at the last meeting and expose you for the idiot that you really are.So i hope this is the last time we have this discussion.


----------



## kustombuilder

And i want everybody to know that didnt say shit to you or wasnt bothering you.And i have never said anything negative about your builds or how you build.
But like i said.Dont push my buttons.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 04:54 PM~18406101
> *Look bro.I have lots to say about you.But im going to keep my mouth shut to show im the more mature person here.For myself and for the club.But im going to ask you once and only once to stay the fuck out of my business or i will let all of layitlow know about your little stunt you pulled at the last meeting and expose you for the idiot that you really are.So i hope this is the last time we have this discussion.
> *


DO IT I DONT GIVE A FUCK BRO I COULD GIVE A RATS ASS WAT U SAY HOMEBOY GO AHEAD AND DO IT OHHHH ITS GONNA HURT ME SO BAD IM GONNA CRY :uh: PLEASE BITCH OH BY THE WAY I START THIS SHIT YEAH TRUTH HURTS HUH IM JUST TALK WAT NOBODY SAYS HOMEBOY NOW IF U WANT TO HEAR IT ILL BE VERY GLADLY TO U AND LIL NUM NUTS SO THINK ABOUT WAT U SAY HOMEBOY BEFORE U OPEN U BIG MOUTH SMILEY  PEACE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 25 2010, 07:18 PM~18406320
> *DO IT I DONT GIVE A FUCK BRO I COULD GIVE A RATS ASS WAT U SAY HOMEBOY GO AHEAD AND DO IT OHHHH ITS GONNA HURT ME SO BAD IM GONNA CRY :uh: PLEASE BITCH OH BY THE WAY I START THIS SHIT YEAH TRUTH HURTS HUH IM JUST TALK WAT NOBODY SAYS HOMEBOY NOW IF U WANT TO HEAR IT ILL BE VERY GLADLY TO U AND LIL NUM NUTS SO THINK ABOUT WAT U SAY HOMEBOY BEFORE U OPEN U BIG MOUTH SMILEY   PEACE
> *


:ugh: you sound like like a fucking third grader.grow up.your little daughter acts more mature than you.Just stop already.stay out of my business.


----------



## Esoteric

this topic calls for a interruption


----------



## phatras

Hey.. Both you girls shut up..LOL.. Take it to PMS.. You guys have a beef settle it elsewhere. Makes us all look bad with the fighting..


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 25 2010, 06:33 PM~18406467
> *this topic calls for a interruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 25 2010, 07:33 PM~18406475
> *Hey.. Both you girls shut up..LOL..  Take it to PMS.. You guys have a beef settle it elsewhere. Makes us all look bad with the fighting..
> *


Bro trust me I don't like this either but he loves the drama.he knows he can text me or pm me but he loves this shit.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 25 2010, 09:33 PM~18406467
> *this topic calls for a interruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Reminds me of someone I used to know. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

this is why i stay the fuck in my shop & build..to hell with the bullshit here :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ya boy aint been buildin shit lately.... cept a 1:1 tryna get it ready for inspection and the chicks at HS... but really, nothings poppin off with that either..

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 25 2010, 09:55 PM~18407225
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18406553
> *Reminds me of someone I used to know.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: must of been fun times :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 10:58 PM~18407247
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  must of been fun times  :cheesy:
> *



:happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 09:02 PM~18407272
> *:happysad:
> *


damn charles they was some tig obitties i would have dealt with the drama :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 25 2010, 11:03 PM~18407285
> *damn charles they was some tig obitties i would have dealt with the drama  :biggrin:
> *


I married her.


----------



## Guest

Just didn't work out. :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 25 2010, 09:07 PM~18407328
> *I married her.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 i had a feeling with that smilie you posted


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 25 2010, 11:08 PM~18407346
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  i had a feeling with that smilie you posted
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 25 2010, 08:48 PM~18407168
> *ya boy aint been buildin shit lately.... cept a 1:1 tryna get it ready for the chicks at HS... but really, nothings poppin off with that either..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats right handle your buisness with that regal :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Aug 25 2010, 05:26 PM~18406404-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh: you sound like like a fucking third grader.grow up.your little daughter acts more mature than you.Just stop already.stay out of my business.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 05:33 PM~18406475
> *Hey.. Both you girls shut up..LOL..  Take it to PMS.. You guys have a beef settle it elsewhere. Makes us all look bad with the fighting..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry about that phat
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 05:40 PM~18406536
> *Bro trust me I don't like this either but he loves the drama.he knows he can text me or pm me but he loves this shit.
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*MAN UP AND SAY THAT SHIT ! [/u] *


NOW GO FUCK OFF AND LET US BUILDERS AND BUILD AND THE TEACHERS TEACH ! 

*COME FUCK WITH ME NOW ! *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 09:27 PM~18408678
> *MAN  UP  AND  SAY  THAT    SHIT  ! [/u]
> NOW    GO  FUCK  OFF  AND  LET    US  BUILDERS  AND    BUILD  AND  THE TEACHERS  TEACH !
> 
> COME  FUCK  WITH  ME  NOW  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice wagon dave


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 25 2010, 10:31 PM~18408703
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nice wagon dave
> *



i hope you are talking about the model car!!! :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 26 2010, 12:58 AM~18408867
> *i hope you are talking about the model car!!!  :wow:
> *



YUP ! 

I want you all to step out side the box building and start creating your shit ! Very few attempt it ! If we spent a 3rd of the bull shit time spent on here doing something other then being douche rags this forum would be on hit again ! Man in 06 this shit was none stop with BAD ASS BUILDS and BUILDERS ! Now its like a soap ! Some ass wipes starting shit and the same cry babies acting out to get attention , and dont even get me started about MARKY MARK and all his drama !  


TOP OF YOUR SCREEN SAY MODEL CARS ! LETS GET IT BACK ON TOPIC AND IF YOU CAN'T BUILD NO BETTER THE HEARSE AND CARLA GIVE UP THE HOBBY AND START COLLECTING STAMPS !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 25 2010, 09:58 PM~18408867
> *i hope you are talking about the model car!!!  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 11:05 PM~18408921
> *
> TOP  OF YOUR    SCREEN  SAY  MODEL CARS  !  LETS  GET  IT  BACK  ON  TOPIC  AND  IF  YOU  CAN'T    BUILD  NO  BETTER  THE  HEARSE  AND  CARLA  GIVE  UP  THE  HOBBY  AND  START  COLLECTING  STAMPS  !
> *


  :angry:  piss off DRAMA QUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 26 2010, 02:30 AM~18409288
> *  :angry:    piss off DRAMA QUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You an't done shit fool ! get your ass improving !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 12:27 AM~18408678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :burn: :burn: wheels!


----------



## 06150xlt

:cheesy: http://shreveport.craigslist.org/cto/1915660917.html


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 10:27 PM~18408678
> *MAN  I  WISH  I  WERE    MOD    RIGHT  ABOUT    NOW  !
> *


Well your not, so quit dreaming about it. :loco: :loco:


----------



## Esoteric

made me some new tags :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

Nice


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey guys, check out this knarly crash in a Firebird!!!! :uh: 

http://blog.cardomain.com/2010/08/24/speed...oncrete-pillar/


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 26 2010, 04:50 PM~18413176
> *Hey guys, check out this knarly crash in Firebird!!!! :uh:
> 
> http://blog.cardomain.com/2010/08/24/speed...oncrete-pillar/
> *


YEA THAT HAPPENED DOWN BY DAYTON OHIO...DUDE WALKED AWAY FROM IT :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 26 2010, 01:39 PM~18413544
> *YEA THAT HAPPENED DOWN BY DAYTON OHIO...DUDE WALKED AWAY FROM IT :wow:
> *


That's just incredible to walk from it!!

There was a horrible crash near from where a live, the guy had I believe 3 other people in the car, hit a solid concrete wall sign,2 or 3 of the people died on impact and he ended up brain dead and soon died too :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

CRAZY HOW SOME CAN SURVIVE THINGS LIKE THAT AND SOME DONT....CRAZY SHIT!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 26 2010, 01:24 PM~18412131
> *made me some new tags :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


E what site you using to make your plates ?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 26 2010, 01:55 PM~18413660
> *CRAZY HOW SOME CAN SURVIVE THINGS LIKE THAT AND SOME DONT....CRAZY SHIT!!
> *


I know bro, crazy if you ask me


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 02:59 PM~18413691
> *E  what  site  you  using  to  make    your  plates ?
> *


im using a vector program


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 06:40 PM~18406536
> *Bro trust me I don't like this either but he loves the drama.he knows he can text me or pm me but he loves this shit.
> *


here we go again didnt we talk about this at the meetting guys, if u guys had something to say to each other u should of said it at the meetting face to face not here or on the phone, or pms, this shit is getting old hey kb u like the drama to homie cuzz u respond to him just like he responds to u, so u both love this shit.

tell u wat y dont u guys just zip it up n build, put ur word to work on ur models, this gos 4 both of u my homies.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

here in chattanooga theres a car on the roof..well ill even let this guy from another forum ..he said it better

The story goes: 
2-3 kids where in this Camaro street racing another car or truck. Somehow the car became airborne and hit a telephone pole on its roof in the air. The car wrapped around it where the front and rear bumpers where almost touching. The pole was cut off on each side of the car and it was placed on top of Mostellers Garage. Other rumors say that the car still has human remains in it.

its still sitting up there..im tryin like hell to find pics of this thing, but i may just have to go snag one myself


----------



## jimbo




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 01:05 AM~18408921
> *YUP !
> 
> I want  you  all  to  step  out  side    the  box  building  and  start creating  your  shit !  Very  few  attempt  it  !  If  we  spent  a  3rd  of  the  bull  shit  time  spent  on  here  doing  something  other  then  being  douche rags  this  forum  would  be  on    hit  again !    Man  in  06    this  shit  was  none  stop    with  BAD  ASS  BUILDS  and  BUILDERS  !  Now  its  like  a  soap  !  Some  ass  wipes  starting  shit  and  the  same  cry  babies    acting  out  to  get  attention  , and  dont  even  get  me  started  about  MARKY  MARK    and  all  his  drama  !
> TOP  OF YOUR    SCREEN  SAY  MODEL CARS  !  LETS  GET  IT  BACK  ON  TOPIC  AND  IF  YOU  CAN'T    BUILD  NO  BETTER  THE  HEARSE  AND  CARLA  GIVE  UP  THE  HOBBY  AND  START  COLLECTING  STAMPS  !
> *


 :0 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

this wagon is tight !! bad ass idea love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

figured out how to color upload this was still 15mb


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 26 2010, 09:47 PM~18416134
> *figured out how to color upload this was still 15mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This looks like i could print it and use it at this size and the pics looks crisp!

I went to the web site E but can't get it to work !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 07:50 PM~18416156
> *This  looks  like  i  could  print  it  and  use  it  at  this  size  and  the  pics  looks  crisp!
> 
> I  went to  the  web  site  E  but  can't  get  it  to  work !
> *


thanks
what site?

if youre looking for the program i would use this
http://www.inkscape.org/


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 25 2010, 06:33 PM~18406467
> *this topic calls for a interruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she is probably a warm person..with a heart of Gold.. 



and alot of lower back pain! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 26 2010, 07:17 PM~18415244
> *here we go again didnt we talk about this at the meetting guys, if u guys had something to say to each other u should of said it at the meetting  face to face not here or on the phone, or pms, this shit is getting old hey kb u like the drama to homie cuzz u respond to him  just like he responds to u, so u both love this shit.
> 
> tell u wat y dont u guys just zip it up n build, put ur word to work on ur models, this gos 4 both of u my homies.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 25 2010, 05:24 PM~18405808
> *look at ur post count  :uh: and it isnt ur build count either
> *


 :uh: There's a post counter?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 26 2010, 11:47 PM~18417844
> *:uh: There's a post counter?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

anyone got a resin cutty body for trade? just grabbed up a 1:1 84 and am wanting a resin.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 26 2010, 10:57 PM~18417900
> *anyone got a resin cutty body for trade? just grabbed up a 1:1  84 and am wanting a resin.
> *


man i was just thinkin.. and lookin at the cutlass in back of mini's picture?
it would be nice to have some mid 70's cuttlas's and regals.. evan an old's delta's


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 26 2010, 04:39 PM~18413544
> *YEA THAT HAPPENED DOWN BY DAYTON OHIO...DUDE WALKED AWAY FROM IT :wow:
> *


My mother lives about 15 minutes from there. God was lookin' out for him.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18421124
> *:biggrin:  NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: NICE!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 10:59 AM~18421124
> *:biggrin:  NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those r nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 27 2010, 04:38 PM~18421827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good D!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: my favorite thing is that its actually 13"... or a 6.5 radius from the center, so everythings actual size.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18421124
> *:biggrin:  NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin jay you did it huh bro nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 02:59 PM~18421124
> *:biggrin:  NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18421124
> *:biggrin:  NOT brass, but real gold plated deeks :0    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Esoteric

man i wish i knew how to photoetch


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 27 2010, 12:38 PM~18421827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 U GOT SOME SKILLS BRO, YOU SHOULD TRY AND ENTER SOME IN THE LOWRIDER ARTE MAG. MIGH GET SOME PRIZE MONEY FOR UR GBODY :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 27 2010, 05:02 PM~18422914
> *man i wish i knew how to photoetch
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

> :0 U GOT SOME SKILLS BRO, YOU SHOULD TRY AND ENTER SOME IN THE LOWRIDER ARTE MAG. MIGH GET SOME PRIZE MONEY FOR UR GBODY :biggrin:
> X2!! :yes: this homie got skills


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 27 2010, 07:02 PM~18422914
> *man i wish i knew how to photoetch
> *





doesnt micro marks make a home PE set you can use your lazer jet printer? and make anything you want


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2010, 04:44 PM~18423190
> *doesnt micro marks make a home PE set you can use your lazer jet printer? and make anything you want
> *


there lies the problem


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 27 2010, 07:48 PM~18423213
> *there lies the problem
> *


You don't really need a lazer printer. You can use the old type xerox with the black powder toner.


----------



## tunzafun

im sellin four 6" audiovox tv's for ur car/truck. comes with four monitors, four headrests and all wires to hook them up. $250 hit me up if interested

also sellin an xbox360 with 4 games, 2 controllers and all wires, bout 3yrs old in real good condition for $250. hit me up 

help a brotha out fellas! i have bills to pay!! :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

]


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 04:49 PM~18423641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


is this ur ride :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jk bro :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Aug 27 2010, 12:00 PM~18421127-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow: NICE!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 12:17 PM~18421255
> *damn those r nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 01:53 PM~18421928
> *fuckin jay you did it huh bro nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Aug 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18421971
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2010, 02:00 PM~18421982
> *Nice
> *


thanx alot homies!! E and Jeff i told u i was itchin to try them :biggrin: 

who ever needs p.e. deeks or parts (that arent aluminum and can be polished ) gold plated hit me up


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 08:54 PM~18423672
> *is this ur ride  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jk bro :biggrin:
> *


Nope. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 04:56 PM~18423683
> *Nope.  :biggrin:
> *


thats a toronado rt how did huh


----------



## bigdogg323

i googled donk and this came out :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


i just noticed it has jl audios dammmmmmmmn :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 09:01 PM~18423708
> *thats a toronado rt how did huh
> *


Yea a 70.

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/08/27/ebay-fi...3_lnk1%7C166612


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 05:03 PM~18423725
> *Yea a 70.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/08/27/ebay-fi...3_lnk1%7C166612
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 09:09 PM~18423756
> *
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 05:11 PM~18423769
> *
> *


  --------------- :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 05:03 PM~18423718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i googled donk and this came out  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i just noticed it has jl audios dammmmmmmmn :biggrin:
> *


Have you seen Made In Queens yet?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 27 2010, 08:54 PM~18423677
> *thanx alot homies!! E and Jeff i told u i was itchin to try them :biggrin:
> 
> who ever needs p.e. deeks or parts (that arent aluminum and can be polished ) gold plated hit me up
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 07:49 PM~18423641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


wtf....why???? i dont even know what to say about this.. :dunno: different.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 27 2010, 07:09 PM~18424121
> *wtf....why???? i dont even know what to say about this.. :dunno: different.
> *


someone just didnt up and cut that i showed my uncle said he used to sell them they used FWD cadillacs too


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 05:49 PM~18423641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


 Pop.. Your embarrassing me :uh: one more front wheel drive american 
blunder car? And Im writing Dr. Phil!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 27 2010, 07:39 PM~18424294
> *Pop.. Your embarrassing me :uh:  one more front wheel drive american
> blunder car? And Im writing Dr. Phil!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: those toronados were faster than caprices at the time  

back in the day people used to tow yatchs with them


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 27 2010, 10:39 PM~18424294
> *Pop.. Your embarrassing me :uh:  one more front wheel drive american
> blunder car? And Im writing Dr. Phil!
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 27 2010, 02:38 PM~18421827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want this homie! trades?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol cash bro


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 27 2010, 11:30 PM~18425506
> *lol cash bro
> *


wish i had extra cash! just spent the rest of it on a 1:1 cutty


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 27 2010, 05:24 PM~18423853
> *Have you seen Made In Queens yet?
> *


it looks almost the same :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

gimme the cut :biggrin: that way ill have 2 g bodies


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 05:49 PM~18423641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


 my brother had one of these when i was a kid (lowrideing my ten speed)
the fuckin car had factory vinyl on the door! R.I.P I thought it was from 
the retarded division of Oldsmobile! but they say it was a great car!


----------



## OFDatTX

Has any ever u used this type of paint on a model car it's from testors made for rc clear bodies


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKG0XHrfaKY&feature=related


if this song dont get you amped............ nothing will  straight fuckin classic right here  



R.I.P. dime bag :angel:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i have..not too bad to use.

Also, if anyones got the July Issue of Model Cars Magazine issue 151. im in it, Suprified finally made into the books...now i can sell the lil shit! :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 04:26 PM~18428376
> *yeah i have..not too bad to use.
> 
> Also, if anyones got the July Issue of Model Cars Magazine issue 151.  im in it, Suprified finally made into the books...now i can sell the lil shit! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS BRIAN!!!


----------



## [email protected]

dont know why the code on youtube isnt working.............. but heres another classic :biggrin: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTT_sv8sV0


----------



## Linc

i was just having a covo with someone the other day about that stuf!! i was given some from a buddy of mine but havent used it yet!


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUx_bk0jCvk&feature=related


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 28 2010, 04:23 PM~18428359
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKG0XHrfaKY&feature=related
> if this song dont get you amped............ nothing will   straight fuckin classic right here
> R.I.P. dime bag :angel:
> *


THIS SONG RIGHT HERE IS A CLASSIC!!!! HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNivRuGJqM8&feature=related



and another!!!!!!!!!!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFqBTSvBPAU



and another :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 28 2010, 05:01 PM~18428511
> *THIS SONG RIGHT HERE IS A CLASSIC!!!!  HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  uffin:
> *






glad someone knows some good tunes other then me lol


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgMt0yih0kw&feature=related


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

DAMN J YOU GIVING ME FLASHBACKS OF MY HIGHSCHOOL DAYZ :420: AND I STILL HAVE THESE CDS


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 03:26 PM~18428376
> *yeah i have..not too bad to use.
> 
> Also, if anyones got the July Issue of Model Cars Magazine issue 151.  im in it, Suprified finally made into the books...now i can sell the lil shit! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that's bad ass. So u going to sell it?


----------



## [email protected]

had to switch it up alil, one of my favs and the video is sick lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzaFGMQRBfs


----------



## [email protected]

im tellin you, if you cats dont click these links.................. your fault lol




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDZqmF3zS04


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXt_KwA6Ld8&feature=related


----------



## Guest

wXt_KwA6Ld8&feature=related


----------



## [email protected]

hmm........................!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 28 2010, 02:44 PM~18428143
> *Has any ever u used this type of paint on a model car  it's from testors made for rc clear bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Plenty of times. The secret is to use a good primer: Plastikote T-235.


----------



## Bogyoke

^ ^ . . . Gute versuchen


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 28 2010, 03:10 PM~18428562
> *had to switch it up alil, one of my favs and the video is sick lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzaFGMQRBfs
> *


dope track! Did you ever hear the Cypress Hill remix?

check it..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W2o9HKgcZs


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 28 2010, 02:10 PM~18428559
> *that's bad ass. So u going to sell it?
> *


have thought about it. Theres even a damn 1:1 minitruck thats identical to this...and i built this thing like 8 years ago.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 28 2010, 02:23 PM~18428359-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKG0XHrfaKY&feature=related
> if this song dont get you amped............ nothing will   straight fuckin classic right here
> R.I.P. dime bag :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Aug 28 2010, 03:05 PM~18428533
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNivRuGJqM8&feature=related
> and another!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


  aww shit jeff this is shit in my ipod :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Fuckin Saturday night.. Im detoxing off the green's. Im full from eating 
pancakes,, and brownies..so no midnight snacks.. i went to bed at 9:15 p.m. now its 
1;15 a.m. and i cant sleep... I'm to broke to fuck with ebay.. maybe I will dremel something, and wake up the neighbors?


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY SUPP STORYMAN DRINK SUM HOT MILK AND WATCH A BORING MOVIE IT SHOULD PUT U TO SLEEP FAST :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Okay just got back from ebay.. some fucker has been making me loose cars for 
a couple of month's now,... this sly S.O.B has been getting fuckin $70 and $100 
promos right under our nose's and he is getting the shit by hanging in the fucking shadows and bidding $0.50 to $1.00 over my shit snagging the cars..
I just lost a 67 convertable caddy to this crook for fuckin $52 dollars.,... I was the only bidder untill his ass came out of the fucking wood work! he sucks....
fuck ass hole... let me have some fuckin cars! and quit bidding on everything i want..
i am going to save what little bit of an initial ebay does give out..and find everything he is bidding on.. and then outbid his ass on shit I dont want..just to make him pay more,,,, that the third under priced cadi i lost from this greedy clutch's! :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY MARKIE I HATE THAT SHIT TOO WEN U THINK UR GONNA WIN BAM SUM FOOL OUT OF NOWHERE PUT A BID ON IT FUCKIN ASSHOLES HATE THAT SHIT


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 29 2010, 01:55 AM~18431724
> *HEY MARKIE I HATE THAT SHIT TOO WEN U THINK UR GONNA WIN BAM SUM FOOL OUT OF NOWHERE PUT A BID ON IT FUCKIN ASSHOLES HATE THAT SHIT
> *


 this guy is really starting to bug me.. If I get extra money i am going to make it a point to fuck with this guy.. find shit he is bidding on? and then put $10 bucks more on his shit.. so if he wants it..he's got to come with $11 or more.. I see his initials all over the fuckin place... what the fuck? does he fuckin want to own the world!
I see I got to sharpen my ebay shark teeth! 
dont trip musical avatar man! the Hydro is comeing after that car stealing fool.
I going to foil him (no punn) for the both of us!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 02:31 AM~18431701
> *Okay just got back from ebay.. some fucker has been making me loose cars for
> a couple of month's now,...  this sly S.O.B has been getting fuckin $70 and $100
> promos right under our nose's  and he is getting the shit by hanging in the fucking shadows and bidding $0.50 to $1.00 over my shit snagging the cars..
> I just lost a 67 convertable caddy to this crook for fuckin $52 dollars.,... I was the only bidder untill his ass came out of the fucking wood work!  he sucks....
> fuck ass hole... let me have some fuckin cars!  and quit bidding on everything i want..
> i am going to save what little bit of an initial ebay does give out..and find everything he is bidding on.. and then outbid his ass on shit I dont want..just to make him pay more,,,, that the third under priced cadi i lost from this greedy clutch's!  :angry:
> *


probably the sellers friend .....he didnt wanna let go cheap so call his buddy up ....hey bid on this for me


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 02:42 AM~18431377
> * aww shit jeff this is shit in my ipod  :biggrin:
> *





:0 i didnt think anyone listened to the heavy shit around here :0 


thats good shit E :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 29 2010, 03:12 AM~18431796
> *probably the sellers friend .....he didnt wanna let go cheap so call his buddy up ....hey bid on this for me
> *


I never thought I would say this...? But ebay is not big enough for the both of us! 
I've got letters from the sellers of these cadillacs asking what my zip code was so they could better calculate my shipping.. (so I am thinking) right on home streatch!
turn my back for a second.. or a hour or two as the highest, and sometimes only bidder? come back to my PC  sorry you did not win 1967 Cadillac coup convertible!
i cant help but feel ripped off! I hope he gets his car? and one if his kids puts it on the ground to play with it. and the Dad trips over it and brake's his leg.. 
( no) I hope he trips on a pebble comeing from the mail box.. falls and brakes his
right arm... that way his mouse clicking capability's will be all crunched up and 
taped with a cast!


----------



## mademan

heres the cutlass


























15x8 corvette rallys all around>


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 29 2010, 10:52 AM~18433095
> *heres the cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15x8 corvette rallys all around>
> *


Thats got some real potential there....


----------



## darkside customs

I guess I am reaching the point of a mid life crisis....
Everyone has their problems and so do I... Sorry for the rant, but keepin it bottled up aint doin shit for me...
Im 34 years old turning 35 in October, and I aint got shit to show for other than a house that me and my girl own and 1 car... 
The only schooling I have had was high school.... Ive worked a ton of jobs in the past, but been waiting tables since 2000.... My hours been cut down to 3 days a week because of a dipshit GM that just started in January (btw, Ive been at my current job almost 6 years and this is the 4th GM we have had) and he is hiring all his old people from the last restaurant he managed.... Alot of favoritism going on and I am pretty sure he is weeding out all the old school folks that have been in my restaurant..... I am grateful I have a job which motivates me to look for something else, but I have no experience other than I was a meat cutter in a grocery store from 94-99.... Nowadays almost all employers want to hire you with experience.... Was thinking of going to an art school since I am only working part time now, but I dont have a lot of money... and not sure someone my age should be going to school...
Anyways... thats my rant for the day....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 28 2010, 02:09 PM~18428550
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgMt0yih0kw&feature=related
> *


okay Dropped.. and 93 fullsize! you guys have been pushing my buttons for two days now... I've been trying to be a good boy, and not post so much, and when I do post I try to keep it model.. i saw the music linc's. and I resisted the temptation to click.. but i clicked this morning... (Pantera?) Beasties? ehh okay I guess..
fath no more hit harder.. and white zombie hits okay i guess.. funny how some things 
dont change.. In my day. i got into fights because people thought black guys were not sapposed to rock...My Hero's Mr. Hendrix and Ernie Isley told me different.. 
Then you posted Cream.. Cream? Ginger Baker, JACK bRUCE.. AND ERIC CLAPTON
would you believe that was one of my number one cover bands from my house party 
garage playings days? I can still play that song.,.on a guitar note for note solo's and all..from begginnig to end. I still remember how to play (white Room) and my all time favorite cream song...(Tales of Brave Ulisis) Mc562 needs to hear that song! 
you see what you guys started? Rock on! now hit this linc...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 12:15 PM~18433207
> *I guess I am reaching the point of a mid life crisis....
> Everyone has their problems and so do I... Sorry for the rant, but keepin it bottled up aint doin shit for me...
> Im 34 years old turning 35 in October, and I aint got shit to show for other than a house that me and my girl own and 1 car...
> The only schooling I have had was high school.... Ive worked a ton of jobs in the past, but been waiting tables since 2000.... My hours been cut down to 3 days a week because of a dipshit GM that just started in January (btw, Ive been at my current job almost 6 years and this is the 4th GM we have had) and he is hiring all his old people from the last restaurant he managed.... Alot of favoritism going on and I am pretty sure he is weeding out all the old school folks that have been in my restaurant..... I am grateful I have a job which motivates me to look for something else, but I have no experience other than I was a meat cutter in a grocery store from 94-99.... Nowadays almost all employers want to hire you with experience.... Was thinking of going to an art school since I am only working part time now, but I dont have a lot of money... and not sure someone my age should be going to school...
> Anyways... thats my rant for the day....
> *


man I hear you, I am 24 in october and I aint got shit. I rent my parents basement, i have a broken ass 03 caddy dts with a fucked head gasket, a broken ass cutlass, and a new cobalt as my daily. I have been at the job im at now for almost 10 years, taking a few breaks in between , but always comming back for better pay, and better position. I currently manage a produce dept, at the store ive been at 9 years. Pay is shit, im guarenteed 40hrs a week, but my staff sucks and are lazy. Ive been with my Girl for 8 months and shes fresh out of high school and already going to university for cosmotology ( hair dressing) and is constantly pressuring me to do something with my life so that we can own a house and acreage in the future.

some days I just wonder what the hell im gonna do with my life and get kinda down, but thats when I bust out the plastic and cut shit up.


----------



## Linc

okay, i can simpathise with darkside, im 33, broke ass single dad, ive worked the same job now for 10 years as a parts man at an auto parts store... i dont have shit to show for my life just my car and daughter! i dont own a house i rent a shitty basement suite, i have grade 12 and nothing more for education,

now as for mademan, dude, your 24 and live at home!! regaurdless if you pay rent or not, you live at home! you have alot ahead of you and can go for it!! us old timers on our own, its alot harded!! go get that education you want before you are weeded out of your 9 year job and have nothing!!!

i wish looking back, i had gone to school at that time!! instead, i bought and built cars and now have nothing to show for my life!! 

except my beautiful daughter!! shes all i have besides my car! and if i wasnt so far in debt and living expenses were a little cheaper, id go to school too!!

so you younger guys that live at home and think you have nothing... its at your finger tips!! just reach a tiny bit farther and think about you, and your future families futures and do whats best for you!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 12:15 PM~18433207
> *I guess I am reaching the point of a mid life crisis....
> Everyone has their problems and so do I... Sorry for the rant, but keepin it bottled up aint doin shit for me...
> Im 34 years old turning 35 in October, and I aint got shit to show for other than a house that me and my girl own and 1 car...
> The only schooling I have had was high school.... Ive worked a ton of jobs in the past, but been waiting tables since 2000.... My hours been cut down to 3 days a week because of a dipshit GM that just started in January (btw, Ive been at my current job almost 6 years and this is the 4th GM we have had) and he is hiring all his old people from the last restaurant he managed.... Alot of favoritism going on and I am pretty sure he is weeding out all the old school folks that have been in my restaurant..... I am grateful I have a job which motivates me to look for something else, but I have no experience other than I was a meat cutter in a grocery store from 94-99.... Nowadays almost all employers want to hire you with experience.... Was thinking of going to an art school since I am only working part time now, but I dont have a lot of money... and not sure someone my age should be going to school...
> Anyways... thats my rant for the day....
> *


yo, I see this type of shit happen all the time, where the new manager replaces the whole team. that's fucked up. never fix what ain't broken. but shit dude, it's never too late to go to school. I'm sure you can get grants & loans to get you started. & as long as you can afford to stay part time. I imagine your chick is working... If all else, you could juggle a full time & school if you had to & for a short time (that shit will burn you out quick)

do your thing homie!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 29 2010, 12:46 PM~18433367
> *okay, i can simpathise with darkside, im 33, broke ass single dad, ive worked the same job now for 10 years as a parts man at an auto parts store... i dont have shit to show for my life just my car and daughter! i dont own a house i rent a shitty basement suite, i have grade 12 and nothing more for education,
> 
> now as for mademan, dude, your 24 and live at home!! regaurdless if you pay rent or not, you live at home! you have alot ahead of you and can go for it!!  us old timers on our own, its alot harded!!  go get that education you want before you are weeded out of your 9 year job and have nothing!!!
> 
> i wish looking back, i had gone to school at that time!! instead, i bought and built cars and now have nothing to show for my life!!
> 
> except my beautiful daughter!!  shes all i have besides my car! and if i wasnt so far in debt and living expenses were a little cheaper, id go to school too!!
> 
> so you younger guys that live at home and think you have nothing...  its at your finger tips!!  just reach a tiny bit farther and think about you, and your future families futures and do whats best for you!!
> *


amen brutha..

yeah man i'm 31 & am making as much money now as I was when I got out of high school. shit is whack!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 12:27 PM~18433265
> *okay Dropped.. and 93 fullsize!  you guys have been pushing my buttons for  two days now... I've been trying to be a good boy, and not post so much, and when I do post I try to keep it model.. i saw the music linc's. and I resisted the temptation to click.. but i clicked this morning... (Pantera?)  Beasties?  ehh okay I guess..
> fath no more hit harder.. and white zombie hits okay i guess.. funny how some things
> dont change.. In my day. i got into fights because people thought black guys were not sapposed to rock...My Hero's Mr. Hendrix and Ernie Isley told me different..
> Then you posted Cream.. Cream? Ginger Baker, JACK bRUCE.. AND ERIC CLAPTON
> would you believe that was one of my number one cover bands from my house party
> garage playings days? I can still play that song.,.on a guitar note for note solo's and all..from begginnig to end. I still remember how to play (white Room) and my all time favorite cream song...(Tales of Brave Ulisis) Mc562 needs to hear that song!
> you see what you guys started?  Rock on!  now hit this linc...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0
> *


always loved that song man.. I'm a straight up hip hop head, but that track there & this shit right here were 2 of my favorite jams from that timeframe..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTT_sv8sV0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Aug 29 2010, 11:53 AM~18433414
> *amen brutha..
> 
> yeah man i'm 31 & am making as much money now as I was when I got out of high school.  shit is whack!
> *


ya man, my rent is half my income!! when i owned my house, my morgage was half my rent i pay now! but because im in the middle of a divorce, and only have my income now not both hers and mine, no one will give me a morgage! so im stuck renting!! and the cost of living rises faster than wages do!! makes life hard for a single parent with no education!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 29 2010, 11:33 AM~18433294
> *man I hear you, I am 24 in october and I aint got shit. I rent my parents basement, i have a broken ass 03 caddy dts with a fucked head gasket, a broken ass cutlass, and a new cobalt as my daily. I have been at the job im at now for almost 10 years, taking a few breaks in between , but always comming back for better pay, and better position. I currently manage a produce dept, at the store ive been at 9 years. Pay is shit, im guarenteed 40hrs a week, but my staff sucks and are lazy. Ive been with my Girl for 8 months and shes fresh out of high school and already going to university for cosmotology ( hair dressing) and is constantly pressuring me to do something with my life so that we can own a house and acreage in the future.
> 
> some days I just wonder what the hell im gonna do with my life and get kinda down, but thats when I bust out the plastic and cut shit up.
> *


 this is for you and for Darkside.. I am a mess... alot worse off than alot of people I
knew years ago.... But at 48 years young! i am still funkin hear.. allot of fools who I thought had it better than me? are already dead... i was a fat kid.. and a fat teen ager
then a real fat drug addict..i lost the weight from exercising in between going in and out of prison, because of dumb violations... but when ever anybody from my neighborhood seen me, and noticed my weight loss? they never remember seeing me
jogging around the hood 5 days a week.. what they remember is the rummers that 
all the haters like to cling too.,...Markie has HIv or he is skinny because he has Aids.. I dont have hiv or aids.. and I have not done my drug of choice in 19 or so years.. and I gave up trying to combat all the haters who like to spread lies about me... i have a new strategy.. If I choose not to kill them? i am determined to out live there ass's and at 48 years old? some of those haters are already gone!
and I am still hear... one day i am going to get another women, and find the graves 
of all my enemies, and have sex right next to where they are berried..Im saying this to you two guys because I know your concerns are valid and true..Money is money..and it is important.. but what if you had a million dollars and your dick started falling off? or you lost a leg? or a lung? most wife's would stay with there husband, take his money and cheat on him like theres no tomorrow! you want a house with property? be grateful you got legs so if you get that house. you can toss a ball and play with your kids? and if you catch your wife cheating? you dont have to try to kick some ass from a wheelchair..both of you guys are not even 40 yet.
dont worry yourself into an early grave... women have a gift of bouncing back from any relationship and any situation... men have to train for it and keep safety net..
real shit..your health is your wealth.... Hydrohype...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 12:10 PM~18433496
> *this is for you and for Darkside.. I am a mess... alot worse off than alot of people I
> knew years ago.... But at 48 years young! i am still funkin hear.. allot of fools who I thought had it better than me? are already dead... i was a fat kid.. and a fat teen ager
> then a real fat drug addict..i lost the weight from exercising in between going in and out of prison, because of dumb violations... but when ever anybody from my neighborhood seen me, and noticed my weight loss? they never remember seeing me
> jogging around the hood 5 days a week.. what they remember is the rummers that
> all the haters like to cling too.,...Markie has HIv or he is skinny because he has Aids.. I dont have hiv or aids.. and I have not done my drug of choice in  19 or so years.. and I gave up trying to combat all the haters who like to spread lies about me... i have a new strategy.. If I choose not to kill them? i am determined to out live there ass's and at 48 years old? some of those haters are already gone!
> and I am still hear... one day i am going to get another women, and find the graves
> of all my enemies, and have sex right next to where they are berried..Im saying this to you two guys because I know your concerns are valid and true..Money is money..and it is important.. but what if you had a million  dollars and  your dick started falling off? or you lost a leg? or a lung? most wife's would stay with there husband, take his money and cheat on him like theres no tomorrow! you want a house with property? be grateful you got legs so if you get that house. you can toss a ball and play with your kids? and if you catch your wife cheating? you dont have to try to kick some ass from a wheelchair..both of you guys are not even 40 yet.
> dont worry yourself into an early grave... women have a gift of bouncing back from any relationship and any situation... men have to train for it and keep safety net..
> real shit..your health is your wealth.... Hydrohype...
> *



i actually read all that you wrote for once!!! and i agree!! live life the best you can while you can and be greatfull for what you have!! i am not complaining as much as stating that made was concerned at 24!! he has tones of time and resources to better his situation! he just has to want it and go for it! anyone really for that matter, but situations are differant with others! mine for example, i have no help! no one to ask watch my daughter if i were to go to night school cause i dont trust and or cant afford a sitter. for those that have wives of family close by have resorces i dont and those resorces make the situation waaaay easier to go for a better education.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Aug 29 2010, 12:00 PM~18433450
> *always loved that song man.. I'm a straight up hip hop head, but that track there & this shit right here were 2 of my favorite jams from that timeframe..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTT_sv8sV0
> *


 people dont always see it.. But there is a thread thats bonds hip hop and rock 
together.... when its pure and sincere... (when the performers aren't lieing about how 
hard they are) they are extremely similar.. In the 60's ! bands like (Cream)
(The Hendrix experiance) where sometimes known as (power trios) when i really sat down and listened to (westside connection) i realized.. after almost 20 years?
another power trio!...and as far as rap goes? early (Gil Scott Herron).. and the 
and the (Last poets) there's your Rap... believe it or not...? Bob Dylan has a song that any rapper MC has to give props too..(Sub terrainian homesick Blues) listen to that and tell me, that old Jew aint talking real shit?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 29 2010, 11:46 AM~18433367
> *okay, i can simpathise with darkside, im 33, broke ass single dad, ive worked the same job now for 10 years as a parts man at an auto parts store... i dont have shit to show for my life just my car and daughter! i dont own a house i rent a shitty basement suite, i have grade 12 and nothing more for education,
> 
> now as for mademan, dude, your 24 and live at home!! regaurdless if you pay rent or not, you live at home! you have alot ahead of you and can go for it!!  us old timers on our own, its alot harded!!  go get that education you want before you are weeded out of your 9 year job and have nothing!!!
> 
> i wish looking back, i had gone to school at that time!! instead, i bought and built cars and now have nothing to show for my life!!
> 
> except my beautiful daughter!!  shes all i have besides my car! and if i wasnt so far in debt and living expenses were a little cheaper, id go to school too!!
> 
> so you younger guys that live at home and think you have nothing...  its at your finger tips!!  just reach a tiny bit farther and think about you, and your future families futures and do whats best for you!!
> *


Church right there..... Well, if I figured I would check on the internet and maybe throw some resumes out there and see what happens.... In the meantime like my cuzzin was sayin, at least Im working even if its only 3 days a week, my girl works full time, so school would be the better option at the moment...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 29 2010, 12:21 PM~18433534
> *i actually read all that you wrote for once!!!  and i agree!!  live life the best you can while you can and be greatfull for what you have!!  i am not complaining as much as stating that made was concerned at 24!!  he has tones of time and resources to better his situation! he just has to want it and go for it!  anyone really for that matter, but situations are differant with others! mine for example, i have no help! no one to ask watch my daughter if i were to go to night school cause i dont trust and or cant afford a sitter.  for those that have wives of family close by have resorces i dont and those resorces make the situation waaaay easier to go for a better education.
> *


 your one of the real men out there.. that society never takes into consideration.
.the single dad,,is almost the invisible dad..the unknown soldier sort of speek..
but your making all difference in the world to your little girl.. and when she's a women
she wil remember your struggle.. and she will be a real women,, and she wont fall for no little boy,, she will accept nothing less,,than a real man... PROPS LINC..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 03:31 PM~18433583
> *Church right there..... Well, if I figured I would check on the internet and maybe throw some resumes out there and see what happens.... In the meantime like my cuzzin was sayin, at least Im working even if its only 3 days a week, my girl works full time, so school would be the better option at the moment...
> *


Yea, sent you a pm.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 11:15 AM~18433207
> *I guess I am reaching the point of a mid life crisis....
> Everyone has their problems and so do I... Sorry for the rant, but keepin it bottled up aint doin shit for me...
> Im 34 years old turning 35 in October, and I aint got shit to show for other than a house that me and my girl own and 1 car...
> The only schooling I have had was high school.... Ive worked a ton of jobs in the past, but been waiting tables since 2000.... My hours been cut down to 3 days a week because of a dipshit GM that just started in January (btw, Ive been at my current job almost 6 years and this is the 4th GM we have had) and he is hiring all his old people from the last restaurant he managed.... Alot of favoritism going on and I am pretty sure he is weeding out all the old school folks that have been in my restaurant..... I am grateful I have a job which motivates me to look for something else, but I have no experience other than I was a meat cutter in a grocery store from 94-99.... Nowadays almost all employers want to hire you with experience.... Was thinking of going to an art school since I am only working part time now, but I dont have a lot of money... and not sure someone my age should be going to school...
> Anyways... thats my rant for the day....
> *




Hey Darkside, owning a house (especially in Cali) is a MAJOR accomplishment! Dont ever forget that! And also, your NEVER too old to go to school bro. That bullshit goin on at your work, that shit happens everyday to good ppl like us. We just gotta stay strong for ourselves and our love ones. Like the Hydro said, "Your health is your wealth" and although that statement itslef doesnt change things, the philosophy of it can keep you your spirits high keep you focused on the big picture.

I know I aint the most intellectual cat like Markie but his vision on things helps me out alot. 



And Mademan, what you worried about, aint you sittin on like 100 big bodies??? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Very true Jimbo.... Im not even gonna trip over it anymore with the work thang... I got extra time, so back to school I go...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 12:10 PM~18433496
> *this is for you and for Darkside.. I am a mess... alot worse off than alot of people I
> knew years ago.... But at 48 years young! i am still funkin hear.. allot of fools who I thought had it better than me? are already dead... i was a fat kid.. and a fat teen ager
> then a real fat drug addict..i lost the weight from exercising in between going in and out of prison, because of dumb violations... but when ever anybody from my neighborhood seen me, and noticed my weight loss? they never remember seeing me
> jogging around the hood 5 days a week.. what they remember is the rummers that
> all the haters like to cling too.,...Markie has HIv or he is skinny because he has Aids.. I dont have hiv or aids.. and I have not done my drug of choice in  19 or so years.. and I gave up trying to combat all the haters who like to spread lies about me... i have a new strategy.. If I choose not to kill them? i am determined to out live there ass's and at 48 years old? some of those haters are already gone!
> and I am still hear... one day i am going to get another women, and find the graves
> of all my enemies, and have sex right next to where they are berried..Im saying this to you two guys because I know your concerns are valid and true..Money is money..and it is important.. but what if you had a million  dollars and  your dick started falling off? or you lost a leg? or a lung? most wife's would stay with there husband, take his money and cheat on him like theres no tomorrow! you want a house with property? be grateful you got legs so if you get that house. you can toss a ball and play with your kids? and if you catch your wife cheating? you dont have to try to kick some ass from a wheelchair..both of you guys are not even 40 yet.
> dont worry yourself into an early grave... women have a gift of bouncing back from any relationship and any situation... men have to train for it and keep safety net..
> real shit..your health is your wealth.... Hydrohype...
> *


:h5: :worship: maybe i will go get a GED after all....


----------



## Hydrohype

I know I aint the most intellectual cat like Markie but his vision on things helps me out alot. 
DAMM if i thought I could hang in a class room? and remember one fourth of what i read? I would go back to school,.. truth is ? a class room makes me nervous as fuck.
Im like the really smart 3rd grader..then you figure out i did the 3rd grade 3 times :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 02:27 PM~18433265
> *okay Dropped.. and 93 fullsize!  you guys have been pushing my buttons for  two days now... I've been trying to be a good boy, and not post so much, and when I do post I try to keep it model.. i saw the music linc's. and I resisted the temptation to click.. but i clicked this morning... (Pantera?)  Beasties?  ehh okay I guess..
> fath no more hit harder.. and white zombie hits okay i guess.. funny how some things
> dont change.. In my day. i got into fights because people thought black guys were not sapposed to rock...My Hero's Mr. Hendrix and Ernie Isley told me different..
> Then you posted Cream.. Cream? Ginger Baker, JACK bRUCE.. AND ERIC CLAPTON
> would you believe that was one of my number one cover bands from my house party
> garage playings days? I can still play that song.,.on a guitar note for note solo's and all..from begginnig to end. I still remember how to play (white Room) and my all time favorite cream song...(Tales of Brave Ulisis) Mc562 needs to hear that song!
> you see what you guys started?  Rock on!  now hit this linc...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0
> *



:thumbsup: BUT MY ALL TIME FAV BAND IS KORN :biggrin: I LISTEN TO LIL BIT OF EVERYTHING AND KORN IS THE ONLY TRUE SHIT THAT GETS ME PUMPED!!!!!! BUT I LOVE ALL TYPES OF MUSIC AS LONG AS ITS TASTEFUL!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 29 2010, 01:09 PM~18433751
> *:h5: :worship: maybe i will go get a GED  after all....
> *


does that mean you will put on your crash helmet when you ride the school bus? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 01:14 PM~18433771
> *does that mean you will put on your crash helmet when you ride the school bus? :biggrin:
> *


school bus hell, i would have to walk to the library to do it....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 29 2010, 01:13 PM~18433768
> *:thumbsup: BUT MY ALL TIME FAV BAND IS KORN  :biggrin: I LISTEN TO LIL BIT OF EVERYTHING AND KORN IS THE ONLY TRUE SHIT THAT GETS ME PUMPED!!!!!! BUT I LOVE ALL TYPES OF MUSIC AS LONG AS ITS TASTEFUL!!
> *


korn rocks... System Rocks.... Rage..Alice in chains.. Tool..ect ect... it comes out in the end...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 29 2010, 01:16 PM~18433781
> *school bus hell, i would have to walk to the library to do it....
> *


but you have to walk home before the street lights come on! and no porn while at the library!


----------



## Hydrohype

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Hydrohype, darkside customs, mademan, 85Biarittz
:biggrin: Hey pop';s


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 04:19 PM~18433791
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Hydrohype, darkside customs, mademan, 85Biarittz
> :biggrin: Hey pop';s
> *



Whats up Jr. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 04:16 PM~18433783
> *korn rocks... System Rocks....  Rage..Alice in chains.. Tool..ect ect... it comes out in the end...
> *


Damn, Hydro on Alice in Chains?????? My daughter LOVES that shit. Whenever I put it on she starts headbangin. LOL


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 29 2010, 01:32 PM~18433837
> *Damn, Hydro on Alice in Chains?????? My daughter LOVES that shit. Whenever I put it on she starts headbangin. LOL
> *


 the Rooster aint never gonna die! your daughter can tell you that! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Yo all listen that kind of music? :biggrin: 
Well me too :biggrin: 

I listen all kinds of rock/heavy metal/death metal/rocknroll/etc, + little bit of rap(not those mainstream fucks) and funk/soul.  And every other music style that is not related to club music/dnb/trance 

Right now this keeps my building mood up  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlou_2lMLAc


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 29 2010, 02:13 PM~18433768
> *:thumbsup: BUT MY ALL TIME FAV BAND IS KORN  :biggrin: I LISTEN TO LIL BIT OF EVERYTHING AND KORN IS THE ONLY TRUE SHIT THAT GETS ME PUMPED!!!!!! BUT I LOVE ALL TYPES OF MUSIC AS LONG AS ITS TASTEFUL!!
> *


frank you got no idea how bad of a korn fan i am lol ive traveld far to see there concerts lol and have just about everything that they have ever done music wise :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 29 2010, 03:41 PM~18434533
> *Yo all listen that kind of music? :biggrin:
> Well me too :biggrin:
> 
> I listen all kinds of rock/heavy metal/death metal/rocknroll/etc,  + little bit of rap(not those mainstream fucks) and funk/soul.  And every other music style that is not related to club music/dnb/trance
> 
> Right now this keeps my building mood up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlou_2lMLAc
> *


 Jake and Elwood...oaky! when your ready to get a little deeper? Try (Buddy Guy)
(Stevie Ray Vaughn) (Rod Piazza) (Ottis Rush) (Albert Collins) (Albert King)
The blues is very much,, a for father to Rock n Roll!


----------



## darkside customs

Markie, thanks bro for what you posted earlier.... Damn bro, thats fucked up and I dont even know what to say.....

Since were on the subject of music....
Yes, I am a big old school funk and r&b kinda guy and I love my hip hop, but just a few bands I listen to that would surprise some....
Korn
Candlebox
Alice In Chains
Slipknot
Insane Clown Posse
Ozzy
Guns and Roses
Stevie Ray Vaughn was the shit also...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

found a new investment, buy it cheap and part it out


----------



## Reverend Hearse

PASS ON IT , THERES NOT A BIG MARKET FOR THOSE PARTS, FIND A 2 DOOR , THERES YOUR MONEY....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aint really lookin, it just kinda was there. its actually the neighbor of the dude i bought my car froms ride. i figured, spend like 100 and get 300 out of it, hell i dunno. just an idea really.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

also workn on finishin up the buffin on the regal, i did half the top so that i could see the difference..still shitty ass paint but damn..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 04:26 PM~18434842
> *Markie, thanks bro for what you posted earlier.... Damn bro, thats fucked up and I dont even know what to say.....
> 
> Since were on the subject of music....
> Yes, I am a big old school funk and r&b kinda guy and I love my hip hop, but just a few bands I listen to that would surprise some....
> Korn
> Candlebox
> Alice In Chains
> Slipknot
> Insane Clown Posse
> Ozzy
> Guns and Roses
> Stevie Ray Vaughn was the shit also...
> *


fuck yea..
now before I leave to go visit my mom.. (a women who is forever dis-appointed in me) she is a perfect example, of what I mean when i say (health is wealth) i was the black sheep son.. the one who grew his hair..dropped out of school.. rode a harley sold drugs..started going to prison.. i wont go into the pain that her other two sons caused her.. The oldest..Mr perfect..could do no wrong! RIP brother John..
I had to find out from his widow after he died..at age 40, that he was proud of me..
that he use to brag to his friends about how i could play the guitar..and other stuff..
but he was to cool to tell me himself.. his last years was spent in TexAS with his 
young wife.. he was a certified drug counselor, and a trainer of woman body builders.. and back in law school... but in the privacy of there home? he drank heavy and was abusive to his wife. Both my brothers are gone..john died at 40
and later my middle brother David. passed at 44..the age my dad was when he died.. tomorrow is not promised to us..so i try to remember that when i speak or write. my mom is stuck with me. the disappointment that i am.. I try not to rub her face in it.. but i am twice the success that either of my two brothers were.
because unlike them? I am still hear! and i am way more honest..
hears two songs i am leaving yall with..incase you never seen them.. Hydro Rocks!
fuck yea I just amped myself up..with these songs...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIAIYfHUNRc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kaQwUYCQ6A


----------



## darkside customs

Rage kicks ass bro...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 01:11 PM~18433762
> *I know I aint the most intellectual cat like Markie but his vision on things helps me out alot.
> DAMM if i thought I could hang in a class room? and remember one fourth of what i read? I would go back to school,..  truth is ? a class room makes me nervous as fuck.
> Im like the really smart 3rd grader..then you figure out i did the 3rd grade 3 times :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

truth :biggrin: 



all this yip yappin................. just post up some jams that takes you away from the problems................. some shit you toke up to and just sit an chill listening too


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 06:44 PM~18434554
> *frank you got no idea how bad of a korn fan i am lol ive traveld far to see there concerts lol and have just about everything that they have ever done music wise  :biggrin:    :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: hell yea evan!!! i been a fan of korn for years!!! i even have little figurines of head and fieldy!! lol and i have all but 1 cd of theirs!!!!! i even have a poster of them sitting on lowrider bikes and couple pits sitting in front of them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 29 2010, 08:17 PM~18436080
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup: hell yea evan!!! i been a fan of korn for years!!!  i even have little figurines of head and fieldy!! lol and i have all but 1 cd of theirs!!!!! i even have a poster of them sitting on lowrider bikes and couple pits sitting in front of them!!! :biggrin:
> *



lmao im not gonna get to into it here but i do got all the figurres other figures they have box sets :uh: :0 :biggrin: they need a headbanging smiley to post up


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 06:33 PM~18435224
> *Rage kicks ass bro...
> *



:yes: ive been to there concerts nothing else like it ive never seen another concert where the whole floor and the seats were a fuckin mosh pit :run:


----------



## rollindeep408

any fans

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F-kMVqLdf8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8XVlAIm6O0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 29 2010, 08:17 PM~18436080
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup: hell yea evan!!! i been a fan of korn for years!!!  i even have little figurines of head and fieldy!! lol and i have all but 1 cd of theirs!!!!! i even have a poster of them sitting on lowrider bikes and couple pits sitting in front of them!!! :biggrin:
> *



here you go frank 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs_E9TP6cvE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 10:26 PM~18436181
> *lmao im not gonna get to into it here but i do got all the figurres other figures they have box sets  :uh:  :0 :biggrin:  they need a headbanging smiley to post up
> *


 :roflmao: I TRIED TO GET THEM ALL!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 10:38 PM~18436315
> *here you go frank
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs_E9TP6cvE
> *


 :cheesy: FUCK YEA PROLLY THEIR HARDEST SONG THEY MADE!!!! I LOVE THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 29 2010, 08:41 PM~18436350
> *:cheesy: FUCK YEA PROLLY THEIR HARDEST SONG THEY MADE!!!!  I LOVE THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



if i had to choose one favorite that would be it sick ass meaning behind the lyrics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 29 2010, 06:28 PM~18434854
> *found a new investment, buy it cheap and part it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this brought an old thought back to mind but a bit different..and now i know what this looked like in 62. anyway, went for 27 gs. id love to do it stock and get dough like that outta it. thats really my dream job right there. hella profit in it too.








http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application...n=58&pop=0&it=1


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 10:44 PM~18436376
> *if i had to choose one favorite that would be it sick ass meaning behind the lyrics
> *


HELL YEA!!! MY FAVORITE RIGHT THURR........SHOW ME IM A PUSSY IF YOUR HARDER THEN ME!!!!!! HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 29 2010, 08:48 PM~18436415
> *HELL YEA!!! MY FAVORITE RIGHT THURR........SHOW ME IM A PUSSY IF YOUR HARDER THEN ME!!!!!!  HAHA :biggrin:
> *



:rimshot: :h5: "just be your self a cowardly man"


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 29 2010, 07:48 PM~18436415
> *HELL YEA!!! MY FAVORITE RIGHT THURR........SHOW ME IM A PUSSY IF YOUR HARDER THEN ME!!!!!!  HAHA :biggrin:
> *


lol you know...its funny...i was the only white boy growing up in my neiborhood in the north side of Denver.......so the lowriders and gangsta rap stuck with me naturally.....i got and still do get a lot of shit for being the "confused white boy"! for me its hip hop and rap all day long, but the funny thing.....you throw in some system off a down....and im rockin that shit!!! some of their shit is too hard for me, but a lot of it i can jamb to! its funny cuzz the stereo type about lowriders and rap and shit....and going through this thread lately......there are a low of lowrider builders that love rock!! even black guys are lovin rock!! haha!! FUCK STEREO TYPE SHIT!!


----------



## rollindeep408

:0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJdakj9vKCY


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 08:57 PM~18436502
> *lol you know...its funny...i was the only white boy growing up in the north side of Denver.......so the lowriders and gangsta rap stuck with me naturally.....i got and still do get a lot of shit for being the "confused white boy"! for me its hip hop and rap all day long, but the funny thing.....you throw in some system off a down....and im rockin that shit!!! some of their shit is too hard for me, but a lot of it i can jamb to! its funny cuzz the stereo type about lowriders and rap and shit....and going through this thread lately......there are a low of lowrider builders that love rock!! even black guys are lovin rock!! haha!! FUCK STEREO TYPE SHIT!!
> *



this mexican dipps thru the hood bangin korn out my shit and trust me my shit knocks hard  :biggrin: i do get funny looks from the homies sometimes but its all good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 10:57 PM~18436502
> *lol you know...its funny...i was the only white boy growing up in the north side of Denver.......so the lowriders and gangsta rap stuck with me naturally.....i got and still do get a lot of shit for being the "confused white boy"! for me its hip hop and rap all day long, but the funny thing.....you throw in some system off a down....and im rockin that shit!!! some of their shit is too hard for me, but a lot of it i can jamb to! its funny cuzz the stereo type about lowriders and rap and shit....and going through this thread lately......there are a low of lowrider builders that love rock!! even black guys are lovin rock!! haha!! FUCK STEREO TYPE SHIT!!
> *


JUST BE YOURSELF AND DO YOUR THANG!!! I USED TO ROLL INTO CAR SHOWS ROCKING OUT TO THE DOORS AND KORN :biggrin: FUCK WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS BOUT YOU AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 11:01 PM~18436540
> *this mexican dipps thru the hood bangin korn out my shit and trust me my shit knocks hard    :biggrin:  i do get funny looks from the homies sometimes but its all good
> *


 :thumbsup: I FEEL YA HOMBOI!!! (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Th0HT2i-T4

skynryd done by the deftones


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 29 2010, 08:03 PM~18436560
> *JUST BE YOURSELF AND DO YOUR THANG!!! I USED TO ROLL INTO CAR SHOWS ROCKING OUT TO THE DOORS AND KORN :biggrin:  FUCK WHAT EVERYBODY THINKS BOUT YOU AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHATS UP
> *


TRUTH!! :biggrin: speak on it!!! i dont care what anyone thinks, as long as it works for me its all good!! i used to get so much shit rollin my kandied switched up dime down federal blvd. cruising and hoppin on a lot of haters!! i even had a dude pull out a gun after i hopped all over his monte! but he was just showin out for his boys i guess, cuz he hung it out the window sayin..."now whats up ******!"then jus 3 wheeled around the corner and was gone! :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 09:21 PM~18436713
> *TRUTH!!  :biggrin: speak on it!!! i dont care what anyone thinks, as long as it works for me its all good!! i used to get so much shit rollin my kandied switched up dime down federal blvd. cruising and hoppin on a lot of haters!! i even had a dude pull out a gun after i hopped all over his monte! but he was just showin out for his boys i guess, cuz he hung it out the window sayin..."now whats up ******!"then jus 3 wheeled around the corner and was gone!  :uh:
> *



bitch shit


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 08:24 PM~18436753
> *bitch shit
> *


 :yes: honestly i was like..."really! pull a strap cuz u got clowned! i dont want to die over no stupid shit!" after that i was kinda scared to hit that switch..... but i did it anywayz! :biggrin: more worried about the cops rollin on me and tryin to tow my shit off! that was the good ol days of bein young dumb and full of cum!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3tmC2f3t0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 09:32 PM~18436829
> *:yes: honestly i was like..."really! pull a strap cuz u got clowned! i dont want to die over no stupid shit!" after that i was kinda scared to hit that switch..... but i did it anywayz! :biggrin: more worried about the cops rollin on me and tryin to tow my shit off! that was the good ol days of bein young dumb and full of cum!!  :biggrin:
> *



fools act stupid when they get clowned i just gave props where it was due and went home pissed off trying to make my shit better cause next time out i wanna catch them slippin  how it should be


----------



## rollindeep408

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-bfGJZBdJQ


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 07:57 PM~18436502
> *lol you know...its funny...i was the only white boy growing up in my neiborhood in the north side of Denver.......so the lowriders and gangsta rap stuck with me naturally.....i got and still do get a lot of shit for being the "confused white boy"! for me its hip hop and rap all day long, but the funny thing.....you throw in some system off a down....and im rockin that shit!!! some of their shit is too hard for me, but a lot of it i can jamb to! its funny cuzz the stereo type about lowriders and rap and shit....and going through this thread lately......there are a low of lowrider builders that love rock!! even black guys are lovin rock!! haha!! FUCK STEREO TYPE SHIT!!
> *


AT 13 YEARS OLD. i USE TO LOWRIDE MY TEN SPEED.. I HAD A LAFFETTE CASSETTE
DECK, 2 CRAIG POWER PLAY 6X9'S IN THE BACK..AND TWO POWER PLAY 6INCH ROUNDS IN THE FRONT..(THEY DID NOT HAVE AMPS BACK THEN) THEY HAD LITTLE 2 CHANNEL POWER BOOSTERS..I HAD A KRACO 23 CHANNEL cB RADIO..AND AN EVEN 202 LIGHTS..ALL POWERD BY 2 MOTOR CYCLE BATTERYS.. WHEN i WAS NOT BLASTING PALAMENT,,MOTHER SHIP CONECTION? OR BRICK OR THE ISLEYS
IT WAS HENDRIX (ELECTRIC LADY LAND) AND ZEP.. (PHYSICAL GRAFFITI)
THA LAST TIME I WENT LOWRIDING THROUGH MY LOCAL PARK IN MY CADI?
I REMEMBER PLAYING (TOOL) I USUALLY TURN IT DOWN IF i AM PULLING UP TO TALK TO SOMEBODY.. BUT THE LAST TIME I WAS OUT..I WAS SMOKEING AND FEELING GOOD, i HAD NO INTENTION OF STOPPING BUT A HOMIE FLAGGED FOR ME TO COME OVER, SO I DROVE IN HIS DIRECTION, FORGETTING ABOUT THE 
UN-APPROVED MUSIC THAT WAS KNOCKIN MY QUARTER PANELS..IT WAS FUNNY BECAUSE YOU CAN SEE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT KNOW ME..SHAKING THERE HEADS
(LIKE) THIS POOR MISGUIDED MOTHER FUCKER WILL NEVER GET IT RIGHT. OH WELL..! GOOD TIMES!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 30 2010, 01:04 AM~18438325
> *AT 13 YEARS OLD. i USE TO LOWRIDE MY TEN SPEED.. I HAD A LAFFETTE CASSETTE
> DECK, 2 CRAIG POWER PLAY 6X9'S IN THE BACK..AND TWO POWER PLAY 6INCH ROUNDS IN THE FRONT..(THEY DID NOT HAVE AMPS BACK THEN) THEY HAD LITTLE 2 CHANNEL POWER BOOSTERS..I HAD A KRACO 23 CHANNEL cB RADIO..AND AN EVEN 202 LIGHTS..ALL POWERD BY 2 MOTOR CYCLE BATTERYS.. WHEN i WAS NOT BLASTING PALAMENT,,MOTHER SHIP CONECTION? OR BRICK OR THE ISLEYS
> IT WAS HENDRIX (ELECTRIC LADY LAND) AND ZEP.. (PHYSICAL GRAFFITI)
> THA LAST TIME I WENT LOWRIDING THROUGH MY LOCAL PARK IN MY CADI?
> I REMEMBER PLAYING (TOOL)  I USUALLY TURN IT DOWN  IF i AM PULLING UP TO TALK TO SOMEBODY..  BUT THE LAST TIME I WAS OUT..I WAS SMOKEING AND FEELING GOOD,  i HAD NO INTENTION OF STOPPING BUT A HOMIE FLAGGED FOR ME TO COME OVER, SO I DROVE IN HIS DIRECTION, FORGETTING ABOUT THE
> UN-APPROVED MUSIC THAT WAS KNOCKIN MY QUARTER PANELS..IT WAS FUNNY BECAUSE YOU CAN SEE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT KNOW ME..SHAKING THERE HEADS
> (LIKE) THIS POOR MISGUIDED MOTHER FUCKER WILL NEVER GET IT RIGHT. OH WELL..!  GOOD TIMES!
> *



mark did you forget to ride like this just with better music 



 :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

Slipknot brought me into this kind of music  . I was having some rough times, felt pretty depressed and heavy music suited me pretty good. 
And i was getting dissapointed in rap because those Lil Wayne and other mainstream fools + Donk cars.

Thats some good shit  . 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbXEaoPQOUY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHDne0xRozc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxdllcVsMrM


Now lately I havent listened so heavy music so much, more like AC/DC and rocknroll stuff. But sometimes its nice to hear something raw and heavy


----------



## [email protected]

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: jevries, DJ-ROY, D.L.O.Styles, PINK86REGAL





LOOK AT THIS BAND OF MISFITS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 30 2010, 02:14 AM~18438365
> *mark did you forget to ride like this just with better music
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


thats some funny shit right there... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 30 2010, 12:14 AM~18438365
> *mark did you forget to ride like this just with better music
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


LMAO.... damm..,., this shit would not be funny, if i was not guilty as fuck of doing
that very same thing.. minus the boy George! fuck that is funny!n damm....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 30 2010, 04:01 AM~18438780
> *Slipknot brought me into this kind of music  . I was having some rough times, felt pretty depressed and heavy music suited me pretty good.
> And i was getting dissapointed in rap because those Lil Wayne and other mainstream fools + Donk cars.
> 
> Thats some good shit  .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbXEaoPQOUY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHDne0xRozc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxdllcVsMrM
> Now lately I havent listened so heavy music so much, more like AC/DC and rocknroll stuff. But sometimes its nice to hear something raw and heavy
> *


phycosocial is a good song for when I finally take my revenge on my ex! i think I will where the mask thing too? its a nice touch...


----------



## Hydrohype

its been so long, its a wonder the dirt came off at all...


----------



## Guest

Just came in today.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 30 2010, 02:36 PM~18441323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came in today.
> *





mustang verts? :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 30 2010, 12:36 PM~18441323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came in today.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2010, 02:43 PM~18441410
> *mustang verts? :wow:
> *


Yea LX is suppose to ship someday. :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

yea dude is slow as dirt on shipping things out!


i waited for almost a month for a small peice of resin and a small drag body from him :uh: and its only in jersey too!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2010, 03:13 PM~18441607
> *yea dude is slow as dirt on shipping things out!
> i waited for almost a month for a small peice of resin and a small drag body from him :uh:  and its only in jersey too!
> *


Nope hes only a ride to philly :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 30 2010, 11:36 AM~18441323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came in today.
> *


 we need to frame this... History was made today.. If I am not mistaken?
this is the first time Biarittz has posted a model! 
Up in the sky tonight..the moon just might be blue! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 30 2010, 03:58 PM~18441993
> *we need to frame this...  History was made today.. If I am not mistaken?
> this is the first time Biarittz has posted a model!
> Up in the sky tonight..the moon just might be blue! :biggrin:
> *


Naw I've posted some projects before. Just haven't finished anything in awhile. :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 30 2010, 03:14 PM~18441613
> *Nope hes only a ride to philly :biggrin:
> *




thats even worse lol, hes in the same state :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2010, 04:17 PM~18442211
> *thats even worse lol, hes in the same state :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 30 2010, 01:36 PM~18441323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came in today.
> *


 :0 Those are sweet!!


----------



## phatras

Thats why you buy only from top notch casters.. That body is also available from Jeff at Time Machine.. http://www.timemachineresin.bravehost.com/fordkits.html

Jeff resin is top notch.. Looks like plastic.. That and he wont keep you waiting for ever...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 30 2010, 04:36 PM~18442400
> *Thats why you buy only from top notch casters.. That body is also available from Jeff at Time Machine.. http://www.timemachineresin.bravehost.com/fordkits.html
> 
> Jeff resin is top notch.. Looks like plastic.. That and he wont keep you waiting for ever...
> *


Yep he has some great stuff. And great service.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 30 2010, 01:00 PM~18442015
> *Naw I've posted some projects before. Just haven't finished anything in awhile. :uh:
> *


somewhere in this world, the moon is going to be blue tonight!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 30 2010, 02:13 PM~18442672
> *somewhere in this world, the moon is going to be blue tonight!
> *


only when YOU bend over...

and dont think you wasnt gonna get owned by sayin that! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and some sad shit to look at...
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/pts/1927671302.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/pts/1926395193.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1927679334.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1927668601.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1926920387.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1926633829.html


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 30 2010, 05:25 PM~18443250
> *and some sad shit to look at...
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/pts/1927671302.html
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/pts/1926395193.html
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1927679334.html
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1927668601.html
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1926920387.html
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/1926633829.html
> *


sad bro? :dunno:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 30 2010, 03:42 PM~18443435
> *sad bro?  :dunno:
> *


i dont think slammedsonoma is thinking before he speaks today!! 

sad shit??

okay to copy peoples hand made and casted items?!?

i dont think hes thinking straight today!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is where the sad stuff is, also the money sucking inspiration..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=137112&st=4540


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 30 2010, 05:51 PM~18443516
> *this is where the sad stuff is, also the money sucking inspiration..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=137112&st=4540
> *


damn i really hate seein that shit man. truly breaks my heart. now if it was hondas toyotas somethin like that i could really give a shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: that deuce i found is in there too :biggrin: if i had the dough, id buy most of the rides in that topic.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 30 2010, 06:20 PM~18443752
> *:biggrin: that deuce i found is in there too :biggrin:  if i had the dough, id buy most of the rides in that topic.
> *


u and me both mayne :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

BUTTTTT. the deuce, all 66s, and a solid 62 vert would be MINE.


----------



## tunzafun

i swear these fuckin sellers on ebay are a trip. tryin to always rip people off 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-REVELL-1-24-78...=item5d290616e1

definitely not an original issue. u can tell from the side panel on the box. its the 02 or so reissue :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 30 2010, 04:36 PM~18442400
> *Thats why you buy only from top notch casters.. That body is also available from Jeff at Time Machine.. http://www.timemachineresin.bravehost.com/fordkits.html
> 
> Jeff resin is top notch.. Looks like plastic.. That and he wont keep you waiting for ever...
> *


I COSIGN...I GOT A COUPLE HOODS FROM HIM (66 CHEVELLE W/O LUEVERS AND THE STOCK 67 HOOD) VERY NICE RESIN!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2010, 02:13 PM~18441607
> *yea dude is slow as dirt on shipping things out!
> i waited for almost a month for a small peice of resin and a small drag body from him :uh:  and its only in jersey too!
> *


I waited 2.5 months for a damned hood from him!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 30 2010, 03:36 PM~18442400
> *Thats why you buy only from top notch casters.. That body is also available from Jeff at Time Machine.. http://www.timemachineresin.bravehost.com/fordkits.html
> 
> Jeff resin is top notch.. Looks like plastic.. That and he wont keep you waiting for ever...
> *


Yep!! I bought a Cutlass uptop, hardtop Bonneville and a flat '67 hood from him.


----------



## Tonioseven

I dig tuners and here's a group of guys that take it to the next level. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WwVFYgvCpc


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 30 2010, 08:01 PM~18445908
> *I dig tuners and here's a group of guys that take it to the next level.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WwVFYgvCpc
> 
> 
> *


damm the Chinese bringing it :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 30 2010, 03:03 PM~18443023
> *only when YOU bend over...
> 
> and dont think you wasnt gonna get owned by sayin that! :biggrin:
> *


ouch.. lol okay..you got me... damm.... :uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 30 2010, 09:50 PM~18445132
> *I waited 2.5 months for a damned hood from him!!
> *



Thats short time. :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 31 2010, 02:03 AM~18447743
> *Thats short time. :0
> *





lmao


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Len is retiring from modeling or should I say from selling. SAD Day 

heres an e-mail from another group.


As most of you already know, I plan to retire from the model business, but a buyer for Fantastic Plastics has emerged. The deal should be final in about 2 weeks or less.
The buyer is an avid modeler and kit collector. He now has over 3000 kits with multiples of many of them. I will be getting him set up with my distributors as he plans to handle all the new kits also. 
He plans to keep the name, who wouldn't, and doing some shows. Since he is always price conscious when buying for himself, I am sure the kits will be priced right. Part of the deal is a substantial amount of help and advise from me(might as well learn from the best).
After the deal is finalized I will forward his name and email


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Update - I have dealt with len for ten years and he's retiring. he was great to deal with. Happy retirment Len

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys, I finalized the deal yesterday. The new owner of Fantastic Plastics is Terry Fehley. He picked up the inventory, boxes, shelves, scale, show supplies etc. He was working on an inventory list today when I stopped over. Terry will be integrating much of his over 3000 kits in his collection to the site and the for sale list. It will probably take him a few weeks to get it all organized. I also hooked him up with my distributors and he plans on doing shows also. The web site www.fantastic-plastics.com was part of the deal. 
The first show you can meet him at will be the Super September Showdown XI at the Gilbertsville Fire Hall on September 12. At last year's show we had over 450 cars in the contest. Admission is only $5.00 and that includes as many cars, trucks, etc. that you want to enter. I intend to keep putting on the show. 



Len Feinberg
Fantastic Plastics


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 31 2010, 03:06 PM~18451400
> *Update - I have dealt with len for ten years and he's retiring. he was great to deal with. Happy retirment Len
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Guys,  I finalized the deal yesterday.  The new owner of Fantastic Plastics is Terry Fehley.  He picked up the inventory, boxes, shelves, scale, show supplies etc.  He was working on an inventory list today when I stopped over.  Terry will be integrating much of his over 3000 kits in his collection to the site and the for sale list.  It will probably take him a few weeks to get it all organized.  I also hooked him up with my distributors and he plans on doing shows also.  The web site www.fantastic-plastics.com was part of the deal.
> The first show you can meet him at will be the Super September Showdown XI at the Gilbertsville Fire Hall on September 12.  At last year's show we had over 450 cars in the contest.  Admission is only $5.00 and that includes as many cars, trucks, etc. that you want to enter.  I intend to keep putting on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Len Feinberg
> Fantastic Plastics
> *



Thanks for the post, Len was good to deal with. Hopefully the new owner will be the same.


----------



## [email protected]

sick ass pic!


----------



## BODINE

everyone can at least give me some views make people think a lot are looking 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Replica-hood-Nascar-Co...=item3a5e545e48


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 31 2010, 11:21 PM~18457776
> *everyone can at least give me some views make people think a lot are looking
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Replica-hood-Nascar-Co...=item3a5e545e48
> *


ever try selling it to a bar?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 1 2010, 12:28 AM~18457841
> *ever try selling it to a bar?
> *


no not yet 


if this dont work ill give it a try


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 1 2010, 07:24 AM~18459055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 1 2010, 08:04 AM~18459320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 jeff u got your blazer up and runnin???lol j.k. bish :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 1 2010, 08:04 AM~18459320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Now thats a woody.. no **** stuff..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 1 2010, 11:19 AM~18459396
> *:0  :0  jeff u got your blazer up and runnin???lol j.k. bish :biggrin:
> *






come on now................ my shits got red wood doors  not plywood :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 31 2010, 11:21 PM~18457776
> *everyone can at least give me some views make people think a lot are looking
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Replica-hood-Nascar-Co...=item3a5e545e48
> *


I dont want to make a purchase, but i will place minimum bid if you think it will 
help move your sale along?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2010, 08:28 AM~18459447
> *come on now................ my shits got red wood doors   not plywood :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hydrohype, 85Biarittz morning people!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 1 2010, 11:33 AM~18459480
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Hydrohype, 85Biarittz morning people!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Tonioseven

World's slowest Porsche


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 1 2010, 09:28 AM~18459449
> *I dont want to make a purchase, but i will place minimum bid if you think it will
> help move your sale along?
> *


dunno ....never sold one lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 31 2010, 11:21 PM~18457776
> *everyone can at least give me some views make people think a lot are looking
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Replica-hood-Nascar-Co...=item3a5e545e48
> *


 well for now it will show that someone added it to there watch list.. maybe that will 
shake some looky loo's (loose)


----------



## BODINE




----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 1 2010, 09:31 AM~18459864
> *World's slowest Porsche
> *



thats all types of fucked up! bicycle wheels for rims on a porsche...ive seen everything now!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 1 2010, 02:47 PM~18462393
> *thats all types of fucked up!  bicycle wheels for rims on a porsche...ive seen everything now!
> *


its a 4 wheel bicycle


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 1 2010, 05:09 PM~18462600
> *its a 4 wheel bicycle
> *


Yep


----------



## BiggC

Any one have this yet??? If so PM me please.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 1 2010, 07:23 PM~18464029
> *Any one have this yet???  If so PM me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doesnt come out for a few more months..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 1 2010, 09:30 PM~18464101
> *doesnt come out for a few more months..
> *




that would explain why i paid for mine like a month an a half ago on the site and still havent seen anything yet lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> :0


----------



## Hydrohype

JUST FOR PUBLIC RECORD.. I SENT WHAT IS NOW GOT TO BE THREE MAYBE FOUR
PM'S TO KIRBY FOR MY BLACK AND WHITE CHECKER BOARD DECALS FOR A CUSTOMERS 60 VERT. AND I HAVE NOT GOT ANY REPLY i THINK FOR THE WHOLE MONTH OF AUGUST.. IF HE IS SICK? i HOPE HE GETS BETTER SOON! I REMEMBER SAYING I HAD B O L O FOR KIRBY And I got no heads up..like I said. its attempt 3 or 4 now!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 1 2010, 08:23 PM~18464029
> *Any one have this yet???  If so PM me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im hopin to be able to get a lil money so i can get me a copy of it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 2 2010, 12:36 AM~18467399
> *im hopin to be able to get a lil money so i can get me a copy of it  :biggrin:
> *


how muvh is it?


----------



## Kirby

Pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 2 2010, 01:32 AM~18467611
> *Pm sent :biggrin:
> *


pm sent :happysad:


----------



## BODINE

?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 2 2010, 02:23 AM~18467719
> *?
> *



had questions for kirby :biggrin: he has  decals


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 2 2010, 03:36 AM~18467736
> *had questions for kirby  :biggrin:  he has    decals
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485056


----------



## OFDatTX

Hey check out this caddy idk if y'all seen it or not
http://automodeler.kitmaker.net/modules.ph...410&ord=&page=5


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 2 2010, 01:55 AM~18467503
> *how muvh is it?
> *


I think it said $10.95 a copy. If you preorder shipping is free.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 2 2010, 11:21 AM~18469468
> *Hey check out this caddy idk if y'all seen it or not
> http://automodeler.kitmaker.net/modules.ph...410&ord=&page=5
> *


Yeah thats the Homie Bogyokes......I think thats how you spell his name.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 07:02 AM~18468286
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485056
> *


It was actually more of a tech question kinda I was having ink run off  problem fixed


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just gotta love old school power on a badass track..check this out.

http://www.dogfightmag.com/2010/08/a-1964-...ts-nurburgring/


----------



## [email protected]

like re liveing my days of gran torismo an shit1 that track was always fun :cheesy: 


and that car is serious, even tho he was passin up MGs an shit, i seen a couple porshes and that one mustang too :0 but yea dude was rollin  looks fun!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 04:52 PM~18473015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 07:52 PM~18473015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 2 2010, 06:56 PM~18473043
> *thats sick
> *


x2 hell yeah you need to build one of them..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 2 2010, 05:46 PM~18473415
> *x2 hell yeah you need to build one of them..
> *


i found a wagon top from the alternomad but no glass


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 05:52 PM~18473015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you aint down david :biggrin: be like nike just do it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 2 2010, 08:27 PM~18473667
> *i found a wagon top from the alternomad but no glass
> *


LOL! Thats all i need LOL ! :biggrin: 

Oh and a Testors Charger ! The uptown is out of scale !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 08:18 PM~18474119
> *LOL!    Thats  all i  need    LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> Oh  and  a  Testors  Charger  !  The  uptown  is  out  of  scale  !
> *


 :run:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 09:18 PM~18474119
> *LOL!    Thats  all i  need    LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> Oh  and  a  Testors  Charger  !  The  uptown  is  out  of  scale  !
> *


not to mention its too "cartoonish" :angry:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 09:18 PM~18474119
> *LOL!    Thats  all i  need    LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> Oh  and  a  Testors  Charger  !  The  uptown  is  out  of  scale  !
> *


I still have the one I got from Beto, but it's still missing the hood, fire wall, and mirrors.


----------



## Siim123

TGIF. 
Fuckin school started in 1'st september, 3 days of school and already tired as fuck, this makes me want to get hammered. I wanted to build something because I get pretty good ideas when I drink too much beer, but too damn bad my sister invited all her friends and now all I can do is watch some sopranos instead of building.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 3 2010, 10:50 AM~18478727
> *TGIF.
> Fuckin school started in 1'st september, 3 days of school and already tired as fuck, this makes me want to get hammered. I wanted to build something because I get pretty good ideas when I drink too much beer, but too damn bad my sister invited all her friends and now all I can do is watch some sopranos instead of building.
> *


or get smashed with 1 of ur sisters friends! lol as long as she aint too young!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 1 2010, 07:23 PM~18464029
> *Any one have this yet???  If so PM me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saw this at the hobby store today alot of layitlow peeps up in this one  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 3 2010, 09:03 PM~18482425
> *saw this at the hobby store today alot of layitlow peeps up in this one   :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


IS ARIZONA IN IT?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 3 2010, 09:04 PM~18482433
> *IS ARIZONA IN IT?
> *


honestly i didnt buy it i just flipped threw it i dont remeber seeing any


----------



## rollindeep408

21 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: LATIN SKULL, grimreaper69, sr.woodgrain, mo customs, low4ever, hocknberry, chato83, 716 LAYIN LOW


:ninja: s on the prowl


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 3 2010, 09:11 PM~18482497
> *21 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: LATIN SKULL, grimreaper69, sr.woodgrain, mo customs, low4ever, hocknberry, chato83, 716 LAYIN LOW
> :ninja: s on the prowl
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 3 2010, 09:03 PM~18482425
> *saw this at the hobby store today alot of layitlow peeps up in this one   :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


you sure it was the 2010 and not the 2009?? The 2010 is not due out till early oct.. Hell the louisville show was the last one shot for the contest issue and that was only a few weeks ago..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 3 2010, 11:59 PM~18482872
> *you sure it was the 2010 and not the 2009?? The 2010 is not due out till early oct.. Hell the louisville show was the last one shot for the contest issue and that was only a few weeks ago..
> *


hey rick do you get these mags to sell??


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18482938
> *hey rick do you get these mags to sell??
> *


tried to but scale auto wont sell to online retailers.. Thats why i dont advertise with them anymore.. i preordered mine through the site.. was 12.95 with free shipping.. The site shows they ship early oct.. The last three years Ive gotten my preorder about a week ahead of hobby shops.. Bummer they seem to have flipped it and got them to shops first..


----------



## Hydrohype

YESTERDAY, WHILE AT THE POST OFFICE SHIPPING SOME STUFF?
I COME OUTSIDE AND FIND A $55 PARKING TICKET ON MY CAR!  
FUCKIN SHIT! IM PISSED. (RIGHT OUTSIDE THE FED BUILDING NEXT TO COURTS
AND POLICE STATION) I KICK THE FUCKIN MEETER,, GIVE A FINGER TO THE FED 
BUILDING, AND THEN TOOK ABOUT $2.00 IN CHANGE AND WALKED UP THE BLOCK
WHILE PUTTING CHANGE IN EVERY MEETER ALONG THE WAY FOR ABOUT FIVE PARKING SPACE'S. EACH TIME I PUT A QUARTER IN A STRANGERS PARKING MEETER
I LOOKED UP AT THE FED BUILDING, GIVING IT THE MIDDLE FINGER. SAYING FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU...  YEA I GUESS I SHOWED THEM!
I SHOWED THEM THAT I AM EVEN A WORSE MORON AFTER YOU MAKE ME PAY FOR MY OWN MISTAKES! FUCK i WAS PISSED.. NOW PARKING METERS ARE ON MY HIT
LIST RIGHT UNDER MY OTHER ARCH ENEMY? (THE TRAFFIC LIGHT CAMERA)  
I HATE THAT CAMERA SO BAD, THAT I HAVE FANTASY'S OF DOING ALL KIND OF CRAZY SHIT ON THAT CAMERA? AND TO THAT CAMERA? fIRST THING i WANT TO DO IS COVER MY LICENCE PLATES, AND MAKE BIG PICKET SIGNS TO TAPE TO MY HOOD THAT SAY SHIT LIKE,
(FUCK YOU) (TRAFFIC LIGHT THESE NUTZ) (CAMERA LIGHTS ARE FOR BLEEDING
THE PUBLIC FOR MORE OF OUR MONEY) (THEY DONT SAVE LIVE'S THEY SUCK ASS)
THEN i WANT TO RUN THE RED LIGHT WHILE PEOPLE ARE ON THE HOOD OF MY CAR
NAKED DOGGY STYLE, SO WHEN THE CAMERA TAKES OUR PICTURE, WHAT THEY SEE IS ASS CRACKS OPEN UP FOR THEM RUNNING THERE LIGHTS... AND OF COURSE i
WILL BE IN DISGUISE, HIDING BEHIND A GEORGE BUSH MASK! WELL NOW ITS THE METER MAID WHO I MUST GET AS WELL.. I WANT TO JUST KICK BACK AND FIND A CAR THAT IS NEXT TO AN EXPIRED MEETER ?WAIT FOR THE METER MAID TO SEE IT? LET THEM GET OUT OF THERE CAR AND WALK IN THE HOT SUN OVER TO THE CAR AND RIGHT WHEN THEY PULL OUT THERE WRITING PAD? I WANT TO POP OUT OF NOWHERE AND PUT CHANGE IN THE METER, AND THEN LET THEM KNOW.
(ITS NOT EVEN MY CAR! i JUST WANT TO COST THE SYSTEM, THE SAME WAY
THE SYSTEM COST ME


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 4 2010, 12:09 PM~18485396
> *YESTERDAY, WHILE AT THE POST OFFICE SHIPPING SOME STUFF?
> I COME OUTSIDE AND FIND A $55 PARKING TICKET ON MY CAR!
> FUCKIN SHIT! IM PISSED. (RIGHT OUTSIDE THE FED BUILDING NEXT TO COURTS
> AND POLICE STATION) I KICK THE FUCKIN MEETER,, GIVE A FINGER TO THE FED
> BUILDING, AND THEN TOOK ABOUT $2.00 IN CHANGE AND WALKED UP THE BLOCK
> WHILE PUTTING CHANGE IN EVERY MEETER ALONG THE WAY FOR ABOUT FIVE PARKING SPACE'S. EACH TIME I PUT A QUARTER IN A STRANGERS PARKING MEETER
> I LOOKED UP AT THE FED BUILDING, GIVING IT THE MIDDLE FINGER. SAYING FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU...   YEA I GUESS I SHOWED THEM!
> I SHOWED THEM THAT I AM EVEN A WORSE MORON AFTER YOU MAKE ME PAY FOR MY OWN MISTAKES! FUCK i WAS PISSED..  NOW PARKING METERS ARE ON MY HIT
> LIST RIGHT UNDER MY OTHER ARCH ENEMY?  (THE TRAFFIC LIGHT CAMERA)
> I HATE THAT CAMERA SO BAD, THAT I HAVE FANTASY'S OF DOING ALL KIND OF CRAZY SHIT ON THAT CAMERA? AND TO THAT CAMERA? fIRST THING i WANT TO DO IS COVER MY LICENCE PLATES, AND MAKE BIG PICKET SIGNS TO TAPE TO MY HOOD THAT SAY SHIT LIKE,
> (FUCK YOU) (TRAFFIC LIGHT THESE NUTZ) (CAMERA LIGHTS ARE FOR BLEEDING
> THE PUBLIC FOR MORE OF OUR MONEY) (THEY DONT SAVE LIVE'S THEY SUCK ASS)
> THEN i WANT TO RUN THE RED LIGHT WHILE PEOPLE ARE ON THE HOOD OF MY CAR
> NAKED DOGGY STYLE, SO WHEN THE CAMERA TAKES OUR PICTURE, WHAT THEY SEE IS ASS CRACKS OPEN UP FOR THEM RUNNING THERE LIGHTS... AND OF COURSE i
> WILL BE IN DISGUISE, HIDING BEHIND A GEORGE BUSH MASK! WELL NOW ITS THE METER MAID WHO I MUST GET AS WELL.. I WANT TO JUST KICK BACK AND FIND A CAR THAT IS NEXT TO AN EXPIRED MEETER ?WAIT FOR THE METER MAID TO SEE IT? LET THEM GET OUT OF THERE CAR AND WALK IN THE HOT SUN OVER TO THE CAR AND RIGHT WHEN THEY PULL OUT THERE WRITING PAD? I WANT TO POP OUT OF NOWHERE AND PUT CHANGE IN THE METER, AND THEN LET THEM KNOW.
> (ITS NOT EVEN MY CAR! i JUST WANT TO COST THE SYSTEM, THE SAME WAY
> THE SYSTEM COST ME
> *



:biggrin: 
I read somewhere someone got a ticket for putting money in other peoples meters. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 4 2010, 09:17 AM~18485422
> *:biggrin:
> I read somewhere someone got a ticket for putting money in other peoples meters. :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: we got in trouble last year for that, sid they could arrest us if we didnt stop.... :angry: :angry: :angry: on a unrelated note i had community service today (id rather give them all of my time versus any of my money) got there at 9 am , worked til 10:30 and got credit for 6 hours :h5: only 18 hours to go....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

fuck community service... i had 48 hours to serve, i stayed at home kicked back. I know a guy that writes that shit off on a daily basis. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

I read somewhere someone got a ticket for putting money in other peoples meters. 
(85biarittz)



> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 09:31 AM~18485474
> *:yessad: we got in trouble last year for that, sid they could arrest us if we didnt stop.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  on a unrelated note i had community service today (id rather give them all of my time versus any of my money) got there at 9 am , worked til 10:30 and got credit for 6 hours :h5: only 18 hours to go....
> *


To me thats Proof of corruption, to arrest someone who wants to make a charitable
contribution to a stranger who is about to get a ticket.. that sounds almost 
un-constitutional! (Hearse did you say community service?)
thats my proof! You are the white boy I used to see on cops all the time! :wow: 
lol...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 4 2010, 12:46 PM~18485539
> *I read somewhere someone got a ticket for putting money in other peoples meters.
> (85biarittz)
> To me thats Proof of corruption, to arrest someone who wants to make a charitable
> contribution to a stranger who is about to get a ticket.. that sounds almost
> un-constitutional!  (Hearse did you say community service?)
> thats my proof! You are the white boy I used to see on cops all the time! :wow:
> lol...
> *


Yea but your .25 donation costs them $55. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 4 2010, 09:48 AM~18485550
> *Yea but your .25 donation costs them $55.  :biggrin:
> *


thats the point..we should have the right to decide, 
I think traffic devision has bleed enough money for the day! and by donating 
.25 we are affectively saying
THESE PEOPLE ARE MY FRIENDS, AND I HAVE DECIDED THAT THE SYSTEM
WONT GET $55 FROM ANY OF MY FRIENDS TODAY...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:run: :run: :run: :run: wtFUCK
http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/cto/1928245417.html


----------



## [email protected]

theres your motor an trans lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 3 2010, 08:03 PM~18482425
> *saw this at the hobby store today alot of layitlow peeps up in this one   :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


checking with resources that work for the mag...so we'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 4 2010, 09:40 AM~18485519
> *fuck community service... i had 48 hours to serve, i stayed at home kicked back.  I know a guy that writes that shit off on a daily basis. :biggrin:
> *


The cop was cool as shit , He didn't want to be there any more than the rest of us. we showed up , there was me and 5 other guys , we walked around the haunted houses picking up trash for an hour and a half, then he said fuck it it's a holiday weekend , he made sure the supervisor was gone and he signed off on our hours . They bonus you 2 hours for the 4 weekend hours for a total of 6 and we worked a hour and a half. Cool enough in my book ....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 11:33 AM~18486197
> *The cop was cool as shit , He didn't want to be there any more than the rest of us. we showed up , there was me and 5 other guys , we walked around the haunted houses picking up trash for an hour and a half, then he said fuck it it's a holiday weekend , he made sure the supervisor was gone and he signed off on our hours . They bonus you 2 hours for the 4 weekend hours for a total of 6 and we worked a hour and a half. Cool enough in my book ....
> *


WHEN WILL THAT ONE AIR? WILL IT BE ON FOX? :wow: TIME TO HIT THE 99CENT
STORE GET ME A TAPE!


----------



## urjustamemory

gonna get me a tattoo this week. Going to get my daughter's name on my back between my shoulder blades and have angel wings on each end of her name that go up and on top of my shoulders. 
then in acouple of years i will get my other daughter to write her name on my wrist and get that tattooed.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Sep 4 2010, 07:07 PM~18487443
> *gonna get me a tattoo this week. Going to get my daughter's name on my back between my shoulder blades and have angel wings on each end of her name that go up and on top of my shoulders.
> then in acouple of years i will get my other daughter to write her name on my wrist and get that tattooed.
> *



Sounds nice. Post a picture when you get it done.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 4 2010, 04:39 PM~18487073
> *WHEN WILL THAT ONE AIR? WILL IT BE ON FOX? :wow: TIME TO HIT THE 99CENT
> STORE GET ME A TAPE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 3 2010, 09:59 PM~18482872
> *you sure it was the 2010 and not the 2009?? The 2010 is not due out till early oct.. Hell the louisville show was the last one shot for the contest issue and that was only a few weeks ago..
> *


positive homeboy smiley was there and flipped threw it as well


----------



## rollindeep408

blvd nights weekend san jo i only took one blurry pic thow


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 5 2010, 08:45 AM~18490860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


93 years old and you dont know what alf is? Crap.. 
i want to ass fuck her in the tits? damm.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 25 2010, 06:33 PM~18406467
> *this topic calls for a interruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 A quick bump to make Dad smile.. hear you go Charles!

85bia-titz :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 5 2010, 05:12 PM~18492368
> *A quick bump to make Dad smile..  hear you go Charles!
> 
> 85bia-titz  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 5 2010, 05:48 PM~18492529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 5 2010, 02:12 PM~18492368
> *A quick bump to make Dad smile..  hear you go Charles!
> 
> 85bia-titz  :biggrin:
> *


been saving this one for a few days! as long as it worked!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 5 2010, 02:48 PM~18492529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: copper plating lookin sick as fuck !


----------



## Hydrohype

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> I had a great conversation with (Mini) the other night..
> Man he is an interesting guy.. It was real funny hearing his voice..
> I sound like Tommy Chong... and Mini kind of sounds Like that Military dude
> thats in the movies.. (the one they call Gunny) like a
> drill Sargent from the deep south  ,, I dont mind (too much) when he
> use's the (N) word?
> BUT with his strong southern accent, I hope I never hear him say the words,,,,, ( GET A ROPE) :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> I had a great conversation with (Mini) the other night..
> Man he is an interesting guy.. It was real funny hearing his voice..
> I sound like Tommy Chong... and Mini kind of sounds Like that Military dude
> thats in the movies.. (the one they call Gunny) like a
> drill Sargent from the deep south  ,, I dont mind (too much) when he
> use's the (N) word?
> BUT with his strong southern accent, I hope I never hear him say the words,,,,, ( *GET A ROPE*) :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 5 2010, 02:12 PM~18492368
> *A quick bump to make Dad smile..  hear you go Charles!
> 
> 85bia-titz  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :boink: thats anna song!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 5 2010, 06:35 PM~18493637
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Big Tony knows funny when he reads it! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

A FEW RANDOM PICS OF K.C. , I WAS ON A ABANDONED BUILDING TONIGHT AND SNAPPED A FEW PICS FROM THE ROOFTOP WITH MY PHONE... :cheesy: 

THE DOWNTOWN AIRPORT...








BARTLE HALL IS THE 4 TOWERS ON RIGHT, TO THE LEFT OF THAT IS POWER AND LIGHT BUILDING...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

More days to the ....................


----------



## Bogyoke

from: history.com 



*Until Labor Day became a federal holiday in 1894, laborers who chose to participate in parades had to forfeit a day's wages.*

Congress would not legalize the holiday until 12 years later, when a watershed moment in American labor history brought workers’ rights squarely into the public’s view. On May 11, 1894, employees of the Pullman Palace Car Company in Chicago went on strike to protest wage cuts and the firing of union representatives. On June 26, the American Railroad Union, led by Eugene V. Debs, called for a boycott of all Pullman railway cars, crippling railroad traffic nationwide. To break the strike, the federal government dispatched troops to Chicago, unleashing a wave of riots that resulted in the deaths of more than a dozen workers. In the wake of this massive unrest and in an attempt to repair ties with American workers, Congress passed an act making Labor Day a legal holiday in the District of Columbia and the territories.


history.com


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 6 2010, 08:19 AM~18497161
> *from: history.com
> Until Labor Day became a federal holiday in 1894, laborers who chose to participate in parades had to forfeit a day's wages.
> 
> Congress would not legalize the holiday until 12 years later, when a watershed moment in American labor history brought workers’ rights squarely into the public’s view. On May 11, 1894, employees of the Pullman Palace Car Company in Chicago went on strike to protest wage cuts and the firing of union representatives. On June 26, the American Railroad Union, led by Eugene V. Debs, called for a boycott of all Pullman railway cars, crippling railroad traffic nationwide. To break the strike, the federal government dispatched troops to Chicago, unleashing a wave of riots that resulted in the deaths of more than a dozen workers. In the wake of this massive unrest and in an attempt to repair ties with American workers, Congress passed an act making Labor Day a legal holiday in the District of Columbia and the territories.
> history.com
> *


 You see? layitlow model builders are EDUMACATED! :biggrin: history is fun and 
important.. Never under estimate the value of a good EDUMACATION!


----------



## Hydrohype

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...IT#ht_500wt_948
I FINALLY SOLD SOMETHING ON EBAY...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 6 2010, 01:32 PM~18497939
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...IT#ht_500wt_948
> I FINALLY SOLD SOMETHING ON EBAY...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke

right on!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 6 2010, 11:39 AM~18498388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats commin along, the color and the wheels makes it look kind of fast..
like a G. National! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 6 2010, 08:29 AM~18497544
> *You see? layitlow model builders are EDUMACATED! :biggrin: history is fun and
> important.. Never under estimate the value of a good EDUMACATION!
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

*A LITTLE SOMETHING FROM A CAR SHOW I ATTENDED LAST WEEK...ENJOY THE PICS......................*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 6 2010, 01:39 PM~18498388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 7 2010, 11:42 AM~18506728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 he needs treatment..


----------



## Guest

Just tried to log in over at MCM. Screen came up Hacked by Islamic Ghost team.


LIL servers are ran by the same company.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 7 2010, 03:22 PM~18508377
> *Just tried to log in over at MCM. Screen came up Hacked by Islamic Ghost team.
> LIL servers are ran by the same company.
> *


email the hax0rs? [email protected] :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 7 2010, 06:52 PM~18508673
> *email the hax0rs? [email protected] :roflmao:
> *


Looking for a payday.


----------



## lowrodder

Whoa a 1/4 scale 65 impala body :0 :0 its nice but at $5000 id rather use the money to buy a real car

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-4-scale-65-impala-4d...=item3360965d43


----------



## Reverend Hearse

8 a.m. interview at a powdercoating plant.... hno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 7 2010, 08:44 PM~18509620
> *8 a.m. interview at a powdercoating plant.... hno:
> *




good luck mayne!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 7 2010, 06:22 PM~18508377
> *Just tried to log in over at MCM. Screen came up Hacked by Islamic Ghost team.
> LIL servers are ran by the same company.
> *





wtf? please do explain! :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2010, 08:50 PM~18509683
> *wtf? please do explain!  :dunno:
> *



Hacked by a group out of Turkey. Back up now.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 7 2010, 07:44 PM~18509620
> *8 a.m. interview at a powdercoating plant.... hno:
> *


can u pass the UA ? if not don't waste your time !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 7 2010, 05:44 PM~18509620
> *8 a.m. interview at a powdercoating plant.... hno:
> *


coo


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 7 2010, 08:53 PM~18509700
> *Hacked by a group out of Turkey. Back up now.
> *




why the fuck would you hack a model site? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 05:55 PM~18509725
> *can u  pass  the  UA  ?  if  not  don't  waste  your  time  !
> *


:yes:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 7 2010, 07:44 PM~18509620
> *8 a.m. interview at a powdercoating plant.... hno:
> *


congrats bro. hope it works out for ya


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Sep 7 2010, 04:00 PM~18508749
> *Whoa a 1/4 scale 65 impala body :0  :0  its nice but at $5000 id rather use the money to buy a real car
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-4-scale-65-impala-4d...=item3360965d43
> *


:uh: 5 g'z for a fuckin four door toy?! you could get a good 2 door 1:1 for that!! :uh: i can appriciate the work into it, but not even on its best day!! :no:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2010, 04:56 PM~18509743
> *why the fuck would you hack a model site? :dunno:
> *


cause they wanted to know how to build model cars :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

3 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: grimreaper69

WOW, it's lonely around here this morning.


----------



## mademan

keep an eye out later tonight guys, I will be listing some rare ass shit. I need to come up with some money quick. stuff youll never see again.


og AMT nova wagon kit unbuilt
og johan 63 caddy convert customizing kit
og johan 66 caddy customizing kit ( unbuilt)
another resin big body
beto 68 caprice
unknown brand remote control 64 caddy vert (old)

etc


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 7 2010, 05:44 PM~18509620
> *8 a.m. interview at a powdercoating plant.... hno:
> *


GOT THE JOB STARTS TOMORROW AT 7 AM! :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 8 2010, 05:30 AM~18513691
> *GOT THE JOB STARTS TOMORROW AT 7 AM! :h5:
> *


  congrats rev :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 8 2010, 09:48 AM~18513773
> * congrats rev :cheesy:
> *



X2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 8 2010, 09:30 AM~18513691
> *GOT THE JOB STARTS TOMORROW AT 7 AM! :h5:
> *





:run: :biggrin: congrats bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 8 2010, 08:30 AM~18513691
> *GOT THE JOB STARTS TOMORROW AT 7 AM! :h5:
> *


good deal bro.. :thumbsup: 
got a camaro for ya...lol....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 8 2010, 07:33 AM~18513973
> *good deal bro.. :thumbsup:
> got a camaro for ya...lol....
> *


Fo sho , I'll hit you up about it later ...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 8 2010, 07:30 AM~18513691
> *GOT THE JOB STARTS TOMORROW AT 7 AM! :h5:
> *


 Sick bro congrats man shit should pick back up for you now man


----------



## mademan

I'm thinkin I might knock the boss out and walk today. I've got a couple decent offers on the table that are way better paying.... And less bullshit.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 8 2010, 10:16 AM~18515048
> *I'm thinkin I might knock the boss out and walk today. I've got a couple decent offers on the table that are way better paying.... And less bullshit.
> *



:0 

do it!! take pics though!!

so many times ive felt like doing the same!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

I took a swing at the old boss a few years back, he almost had a heart attack, that old drunk prick. Luckely I smashed the shit out of the bulletin board on the wall behind him and smashed up my hand.


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 8 2010, 10:16 AM~18515048
> *I'm thinkin I might knock the boss out and walk today. I've got a couple decent offers on the table that are way better paying.... And less bullshit.
> *


im on ur page here homie!! only i aint got shit else lined up, so i gotta deal with it!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thats why i got fired from my last job doing body work an pint. i got into a fight with the boss .. :biggrin: he was a dick he got what he diserved....lol..i got the boot for real an now i do roofing/sideing/gutters/windows all that bull shit but i dont have to put up with him anymore an now i make double what i was making in the body shop!! i do miss it thuogh..thats where i belong. :happysad:


anyways not to change the subject but im slingin some paint as we speak on jevrie's 75 caprice hopper!! :biggrin: :biggrin: it was too plain looking an the passenger side tail light was all busted out! so i did some custom work on the rear lights/ head lights/grill an gave it a nice shave...maybe some pics tomorrow......


----------



## Hydrohype

Now try to make some since!.. oh yea! post probation!
carry on!
















I guess that would explane why I needed so many 65 chevy frames..?

Okay and nobody notice's my Frasier avi? :wow: (what ever? :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

WHY; THIS IS PREPOSTEROUS!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 02:53 PM~18525214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY; THIS IS PREPOSTEROUS!
> *



Your Avi is still your caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 9 2010, 11:55 AM~18525227
> *Your Avi is still your caddy.  :biggrin:
> *


HOW CAN THAT BE? iT USE TO BE THE GLASSHOUSE, NOW IT SHOULD BE 
THE GOOD DR. CRANE?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 03:03 PM~18525289
> *HOW CAN THAT BE? iT USE TO BE THE GLASSHOUSE, NOW IT SHOULD BE
> THE GOOD DR. CRANE?
> *



My error its is the glass house. :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 9 2010, 12:05 PM~18525308
> *My error its is the glass house. :happysad:
> *


MAYBE IT PENDING SOME KIND OF APPROVAL? ON MY END.. THE AVI, IS THE SAME SHOT OF FRASIER,, i THOUGHT IT WOULD BE FUNNY? CONSIDERING ALL MY PRIORS ON HEAR!








TAKE AWAY HIS TIE,, AND HIS EDUCATION? ADD A TAN, A BONG, A FEW STRANDS
OF HAIR, A COUPLE OF MODELS ON HIS DESK? :angry: YOUR LOOKIN AT
THE HYDROHYPE!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 03:15 PM~18525370
> *MAYBE IT PENDING SOME KIND OF APPROVAL? ON MY END.. THE AVI,  IS THE SAME SHOT OF FRASIER,,  i THOUGHT IT WOULD BE FUNNY? CONSIDERING ALL MY PRIORS ON HEAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://superbuytires.com/gallery/view/BMW/.../ELT_144/15314/
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

change of plans on the regal... maybe... deep black, T-Typed out... still 22" asantis but af120s, black dish, machined faces...black interior, bald top, biggol motor (as if i wasnt going to already) :biggrin: bitch is gonna be BADD.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 04:10 PM~18527260
> *change of plans on the regal... maybe... deep black, T-Typed out... still 22" asantis but af120s, black dish, machined faces...black interior, bald top, biggol motor (as if i wasnt going to already) :biggrin: bitch is gonna be BADD.
> *



gonna be sick! but u betta save some serious chips for them asantis.. (4-6 stacks on wheels alone).. still gonna be sick :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cheapest with tires i can find right now is 5600...LOL...but it being black will definately knock down the paint price..wont be as pretty but more sinister...


----------



## Esoteric

found a og 1109 just about done setting up the mold


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 9 2010, 05:37 PM~18527441
> *found a og 1109 just about done setting up the mold
> *


Lies.pics or it didn't happen. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 7 2010, 06:44 PM~18509620
> *8 a.m. interview at a powdercoating plant.... hno:
> *


Nice.now powdercoat my shit.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 9 2010, 04:39 PM~18527453
> *Lies.pics or it didn't happen. :cheesy:
> *


casting just the rim no tires and youll be able to sand so that you can see through the spokes

i owned just about every spoke wheel made by pegasus or HH lol so i knew i had a set just didnt know where.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 06:33 PM~18527412
> *cheapest with tires i can find right now is 5600...LOL...but it being black will definately knock down the paint price..wont be as pretty but more sinister...
> *


      DAMNIT... someone else aready done did the shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

bullshit...haha


----------



## Reverend Hearse

STARTED AT THE POWDERCOAT PLACE TODAY , THE PAINT LINES THERE ARE MASSIVE! THE LINE I WORK ON IS AT LEAST 3 FOOTBALL FIELDS LONG. IT STARTS OUT WITH A WASH BAY WHERE THEY APPLY A PHOSPHATE COATING, THEN A BAKE TO DRY IT THEN WE GET THEM TO POWDER AND PUSH THEM TO A BAKE OVEN THAT COOKS THE POWDER AT 490 DEGREES. ALL ARE CONNECTED WITH OVERHEAD TRACKS THAT LET US PUSH THE PARTS FORM ONE STAGE TO THE NEXT. THE LINE I WILL BE WORKING ON DOES LARGE INDUSTRIAL ITEMS,OUR BOOTH COULD FIT 2 LIMOS! BUT THEY ALSO RUN SMALLER LINE DOING SMALL ITEMS LIKE BRAKE CALIPERS ETC. HERES A COUPLE PICS I SNAGGED WITH MY PHONE .... :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

sO NO MORE LATE NIGHTS AT THE BODY SHOP ? I SEEN THE RED AND WHITE CAMEL JOCKY TRUCK THERE IN THE LOT THIS WEEK !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 05:13 PM~18527692
> *sO  NO  MORE  LATE  NIGHTS  AT THE  BODY  SHOP  ?  I  SEEN THE  RED AND  WHITE  CAMEL JOCKY  TRUCK  THERE  IN  THE  LOT  THIS  WEEK !
> *


OH ,ILL STILL BE THERE EVENINGS AND MOST WEEKENDS I COULDNT LEAVE THEM HANGING, EVEN IF THEY DO THAT TO ME WEEKLY, THE TALEIB TRUCK IS BACK CAUSE HOMIE STILL WANTS SOMETHING FOR NOTHING , GLAD IT WASNT MY DEAL....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 07:16 PM~18527711
> *OH ,ILL STILL BE THERE EVENINGS AND MOST WEEKENDS I COULDNT LEAVE THEM HANGING, EVEN IF THEY DO THAT TO ME WEEKLY, THE TALEIB TRUCK IS BACK CAUSE HOMIE STILL WANTS SOMETHING FOR NOTHING , GLAD IT WASNT MY DEAL....
> *


LOL! I told you ! The cheapper customers are the biggest net pickers !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 05:23 PM~18527769
> *LOL!    I  told  you !  The  cheapper  customers  are  the  biggest  net  pickers !
> *


BRO IF YOU SEEN WHAT HE BITCHED ABOUT YOU WOULD SCRATCH YOUR HEAD IN DISBELIEF.. FUCKER EVEN HAD THE NERVE TO SAY ''BUT I PAID 1100 FOR THAT JOB' HE GOT MORE THAN HE PAID FOR IN FIBERGLASS REPAIR ALONE.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 07:33 PM~18527866
> *BRO IF YOU SEEN WHAT HE BITCHED ABOUT YOU WOULD SCRATCH YOUR HEAD IN DISBELIEF.. FUCKER EVEN HAD THE NERVE TO SAY ''BUT I PAID 1100 FOR THAT JOB' HE GOT MORE THAN HE PAID FOR IN FIBERGLASS REPAIR ALONE.....
> *


LOL! Was he bitches about the tie downs that HE DIDN"T want to replace !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 05:36 PM~18527900
> *LOL!    Was  he  bitches  about  the  tie downs  that  HE  DIDN"T  want to  replace  !
> *


THAT TOO, '' WHY ARE NOT YOU MAKE PLATING ON THESE SHINE AGAIN?'' :roflmao: DUDE THEY ARE RUSTED TO THE BARE METAL '' CAN YOU MAKE PAINT TO PUT ON THERE''?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 07:42 PM~18527943
> *THAT TOO, '' WHY ARE NOT YOU MAKE PLATING ON THESE SHINE AGAIN?'' :roflmao: DUDE THEY ARE RUSTED TO THE BARE METAL  '' CAN YOU MAKE PAINT TO PUT ON THERE''?
> *


LOL! BUY HIM A SHEET OF BARE METAL FOIL LOL !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 07:48 PM~18527984
> *LOL!  BUY  HIM  A  SHEET  OF  BARE METAL  FOIL  LOL !
> *


now thats funny... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 9 2010, 05:43 PM~18527482
> *casting just the rim no tires and youll be able to sand so that you can see through the spokes
> 
> i owned just about every spoke wheel made by pegasus or HH lol so i knew i had a set just didnt know where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 06:47 PM~18527513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit...haha
> *


usually i would disapprove of puttin big rims on a gnat but that fucker is badass! those rims are perfect for that car!

and urs wouldnt be the same as this. u dont have a gnat so urs would be similar but "not the same"


----------



## STREETRACEKING

time to start modeling :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 9 2010, 10:03 PM~18529047
> *usually i would disapprove of puttin big rims on a gnat but that fucker is badass! those rims are perfect for that car!
> 
> and urs wouldnt be the same as this. u dont have a gnat so urs would be similar but "not the same"
> *


eh, i definately want to do it grand national/ t type style now.. with those rims, with the black lip and brushed centers... itd be the slickest shit. that black look is wild.
http://turbohightechperformance.automotive...bo-t/index.html


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 10:18 PM~18529215
> *eh, i definately want to do it grand national/ t type style now.. with those rims, with the black lip and brushed centers... itd be the slickest shit. that black look is wild.
> http://turbohightechperformance.automotive...bo-t/index.html
> *


i agree bro. the gnats/t-types were one of the best lookin cars ever made i.m.o.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

but the conversion..now thats where it gets tricky. im only finding a few t types near me and theyre between 6-8k, would i spend that much converting it? really, all i want is the black look, the hood scoop and a few performance options minus the motor..


----------



## tunzafun

shouldnt be that much bro. all u would really need would be the bumpers, grill and hood for the conversion. everything else is bascially the same as a normal regal


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 9 2010, 08:40 PM~18529518
> *shouldnt be that much bro. all u would really need would be the bumpers, grill and hood for the conversion. everything else is bascially the same as a normal regal
> *


spoiler , window trim, steering wheel, dash trim, seat covers, console, lower air dam, head light trim , taillights, theres a lot to change....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

taillights and headlight trim is as simple as stripping the chrome and painting them. and again.. im not going for a clone really, just the look


----------



## Reverend Hearse

random pics trying out manual settings....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 09:02 PM~18529863
> *taillights and headlight trim is as simple as stripping the chrome and painting them. and again.. im not going for a clone really, just the look
> *


muriatic acid works well for stripping the chrome from plastic...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so does brake fluid :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 05:11 PM~18527674
> *STARTED AT THE POWDERCOAT PLACE TODAY , THE PAINT LINES THERE ARE MASSIVE! THE LINE I WORK ON IS AT LEAST 3 FOOTBALL FIELDS LONG. IT STARTS OUT WITH A WASH BAY WHERE THEY APPLY A PHOSPHATE COATING, THEN A BAKE TO DRY IT THEN WE GET THEM TO POWDER AND PUSH THEM TO A BAKE OVEN THAT COOKS THE POWDER AT 490 DEGREES. ALL ARE CONNECTED WITH OVERHEAD TRACKS THAT LET US PUSH THE PARTS FORM ONE STAGE TO THE NEXT. THE LINE I WILL BE WORKING ON DOES LARGE INDUSTRIAL ITEMS,OUR BOOTH COULD FIT 2 LIMOS!  BUT THEY ALSO RUN SMALLER LINE DOING SMALL ITEMS LIKE BRAKE CALIPERS ETC. HERES A COUPLE PICS I SNAGGED WITH MY PHONE .... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrat's man.... now show up and work... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18529983
> *congrat's  man.... now show up and work... :biggrin:
> *


man i have to be there at 6:50 , work starts promptly at 7.. but im off at 3:30 so it aint too bad, and only mon-fri so i got weekends free....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 11:01 PM~18529842
> *spoiler , window trim, steering wheel, dash trim, seat covers, console, lower air dam, head light trim , taillights, theres a lot to change....
> *


damn ive never really compared the two side by side. didnt realize how much different they were :0 :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

mr hearse.... again about the regal parts. you did say you had a buncha regals didnt you?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 9 2010, 09:19 PM~18530045
> *damn ive never really compared the two side by side. didnt realize how much different they were  :0  :wow:
> *


yeah and i still missed a few parts, door handles , no lower molding, gauge cluster, wheels, suspension.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 09:21 PM~18530071
> *mr hearse.... again about the regal parts. you did say you had a buncha regals didnt you?
> *


i go no header little d  i have some regal parts left, but i sold my t type last summer and scrapped my purple regal years back


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 11:22 PM~18530095
> *yeah and i still missed a few parts, door handles , no lower molding, gauge cluster, wheels, suspension.....
> *


and the dual exhaust as well..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 09:23 PM~18530111
> *and the dual exhaust as well..
> *


and electric fuel pump, hydra-vac brake assembly, special shaped heater box....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 11:23 PM~18530110
> *i go no header little d    i have some regal parts left, but i sold my t type last summer and scrapped my purple regal years back
> *


need more than a header bro. steering column, ,headliner board, all new dash, fillers, seats, not to mention a new motor


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 11:22 PM~18530095
> *yeah and i still missed a few parts, door handles , no lower molding, gauge cluster, wheels, suspension.....
> *


he aint goin stock there. hes goin with 22" asantis


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 09:28 PM~18530179
> *need more than a header bro. steering column, ,headliner board, all new dash, fillers, seats, not to mention a new motor
> *


column i have for column shift car, headliner board is too big to ship , but any g body board will work ( cutlass, monte carlo, regal, grand prix) fillers i dont have, seats are too big to ship and i have a caddy 425 motor, pick up only....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 9 2010, 09:31 PM~18530234
> *he aint goin stock there. hes goin with 22" asantis
> *


:barf:

sorry d, big wheels are for little kids... i need my roller skates to survive.... :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well gee, a little kid you say.. lol LOTS of people refer to me as a little kid.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 11:31 PM~18530245
> *:barf:
> 
> sorry d, big wheels are for little kids... i need my roller skates to survive.... :cheesy:
> *


an besides, my next ride (deuce) is gonna have both star wires on it and x laced Zs... depending on my mood that summer


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 09:37 PM~18530323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well gee, a little kid you say.. lol LOTS of people refer to me as a little kid.
> *


i know , thats why you dont know any better...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dont know better? :0 trust me bro.. its all in my taste and preference in cars.... Gbodies on 2s, imps on 13s....youll just have to wait til the deuce happens then.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 11:37 PM~18530323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well gee, a little kid you say.. lol LOTS of people refer to me as a little kid.
> *


hmmmmmmm....found these, and about half the price..
http://www.customwheelsdirect.com/html/whe...dia=00&id=73130


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

this is what me an the daughter did today.. i built my shit an she tried to take hers back apart..lol....








































my lil future builder...she love it just as much as i do... i think she just like gettin into all my shit is all...lol..... an no she dont have a lazy eye....lol...i just noticed that.. :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 10 2010, 01:59 PM~18534105
> *this is what me an the daughter did today.. i built my shit an she tried to take hers back apart..lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lil future builder...she love it just as much as i do... i think she just like gettin into all my shit is all...lol..... an no she dont have a lazy eye....lol...i just noticed that..  :roflmao:
> *


Nice pictures. She's a doll.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 10 2010, 12:56 PM~18534864
> *Nice pictures. She's a doll.
> *



x2! shes beautiful. god bless her!


----------



## OFDatTX

say homies does any one know If hobbytown 
sells house of kolor paint 
need some candy paint?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 10 2010, 05:11 PM~18535751
> *x2! shes beautiful. god bless her!
> *


thanks guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 10 2010, 08:37 PM~18536632
> *say homies does any one know If hobbytown
> sells house of kolor paint
> need some candy paint?
> *


None that I've seen around here. You can check an Auto Parts store. They sell Duplicolor Metal Cast which can be used as a kandy. And Metal Speck which can be used as flake. Here's an online dealer.  


http://www.blackgoldweb.com/


----------



## Bogyoke

the only hobby shop that I've walked into and saw HOK on the shelf was Dansey's Hobbies in Nevada


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

My 69 count stand at 3 ! 


















Once i get some customers out of the way it will be time to start cutting these up !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 10 2010, 10:59 AM~18534105
> *this is what me an the daughter did today.. i built my shit an she tried to take hers back apart..lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lil future builder...she love it just as much as i do... i think she just like gettin into all my shit is all...lol..... an no she dont have a lazy eye....lol...i just noticed that..  :roflmao:
> *


Hey Look? she's calling out Hearse! can you say build off? :biggrin:
(Nice Pinto)


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2010, 10:53 PM~18537993
> *My 69  count  stand  at  3  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once  i  get  some  customers  out  of the  way    it will  be  time  to  start  cutting  these  up !
> *



:0 :0 like that grill on the far right one


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2010, 08:53 PM~18537993
> *My 69  count   stand  at  3  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once  i  get   some  customers  out  of the  way    it will  be   time  to  start  cutting  these  up !
> *


Three 9's Damm (In a card game does that mean anything?) 
Like I see your three 9's and call.. with my three 8's!





















The blue Rolex will be stripped and repainted. after a brief showing 
as a hopper..... I want to shave the side flaps and run the caprice bench seat I have picket out for it.. But yea I had to have three 8's come out at once! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 11:01 PM~18529842
> *spoiler , window trim, steering wheel, dash trim, seat covers, console, lower air dam, head light trim , taillights, theres a lot to change....
> *


spoilers bout 200, window trim i can do, steering wheel bout 100, seat covers 60, console 75, headlight trim i can do, as well as taillight....air dam 115.... im ov'ere doin my homework :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

floor shift and assorted hardware for the shifter, floor shift coulmn


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 10 2010, 05:37 PM~18536632
> *say homies does any one know If hobbytown
> sells house of kolor paint
> need some candy paint?
> *



actually yes, they do. Depends on where and at what time....i guess. I have a complete HOK bright assortment..and the hobbytown closest to me has the HOK military set.


----------



## Guest

Came in today. Only one more order to go. :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 11 2010, 12:01 PM~18540927
> *floor shift and assorted hardware for the shifter, floor shift coulmn
> *


yup, at a junkyard in owensville for 75


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 11 2010, 01:52 PM~18541247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came in today. Only one more order to go. :happysad:
> *


I see you buyin all this stuff, but do you ACTUALLY build?????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 11 2010, 03:14 PM~18541675
> *I see you buyin all this stuff, but do you ACTUALLY build?????
> *




charlie is a sleeper bro............... dont stir the beast


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 11 2010, 03:14 PM~18541675
> *I see you buyin all this stuff, but do you ACTUALLY build?????
> *



Nope. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 11 2010, 11:12 AM~18541339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now ride it! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2010, 09:53 PM~18537993
> *My 69  count  stand  at  3  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once  i  get  some  customers  out  of the  way    it will  be  time  to  start  cutting  these  up !
> *



not if i trade you a bunch of shit for one :0 man i may just use my i phone to take all those pics :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 11 2010, 12:14 PM~18541675
> *I see you buyin all this stuff, but do you ACTUALLY build?????
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: Biarittz is like one of those guys you see in those old War movies.
(You dont see his gun's, he dont where a uniform, he dont salute the C/O's)
And he just bounce's on and off base, with a pass! The know almost everything
go to guy! One phone call from him and it's Marten Sheen Apocalypse now shit!
(what does the plaque in his Avatar say?) He's builds or he dont have to,
my step dad, is the Minister of Defence of building.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Well here is a good one for you... I went to the store about a block away from my neighborhood , decided to walk there this time.... as I am walking down the hill on the main road, 3 Tijuana police trucks roll past me real slow... I go into the store, buy some smokes, milk, and some other things I needed and left... I was about a good couple feet from the store headed home when the same trucks came again from the other side... All of a sudden, I hear one of them yell at me to get on the ground, and several more came to help him... All of these fuckers were pointing AK's at me...So Im on the ground and a civilian came up and the cops asked him, "Is this the guy?" the civilian says yes, then he looks at me again and says, no, the guy had a green shirt on.... this is all in spanish... So the cops tell me I can get up and then one of them starts hassling me asking me for my ID and then asking for another form of ID, then starts telling me I gotta go to the police station so they can put me in a line up.... Im tellin him no, and then tell him that the civilian said that I wasnt the right guy... He mistook me for someone else... The cop says he has to take me to the station to see if I have a criminal background, I told him, no you dont, you can call it in.... I know how the law works here.... So after twenty minutes of arguing with this peckerwood, he finally lets me go.... WTF?!?!?! I should call and file a complaint, but it wont do any good and I know it...  :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 11 2010, 05:12 PM~18542180
> *Well here is a good one for you... I went to the store about a block away from my neighborhood , decided to walk there this time.... as I am walking down the hill on the main road, 3 Tijuana police trucks roll past me real slow... I go into the store, buy some smokes, milk, and some other things I needed and left... I was about a good couple feet from the store headed home when the same trucks came again from the other side... All of a sudden, I hear one of them yell at me to get on the ground, and several more came to help him... All of these fuckers were pointing AK's at me...So Im on the ground and a civilian came up and the cops asked him, "Is this the guy?" the civilian says yes, then he looks at me again and says, no, the guy had a green shirt on.... this is all in spanish... So the cops tell me I can get up and then one of them starts hassling me asking me for my ID and then asking for another form of ID, then starts telling me I gotta go to the police station so they can put me in a line up.... Im tellin him no, and then tell him that the civilian said that I wasnt the right guy... He mistook me for someone else... The cop says he has to take me to the station to see if I have a criminal background, I told him, no you dont, you can call it in.... I know how the law works here.... So after twenty minutes of arguing with this peckerwood, he finally lets me go.... WTF?!?!?! I should call and file a complaint, but it wont do any good and I know it...   :angry:
> *


Damn, J. I'm glad you are okay.


----------



## darkside customs

Shit man me too... I thought for a minute they was gonna throw me in jail and it was gonna be like somethin outta Born In East L.A. lmao


----------



## Tonioseven

Shit, glad you're alright bro!! :happysad: 

On an unrelated note...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 05:28 PM~18542267
> *Shit, glad you're alright bro!! :happysad:
> 
> On an unrelated note...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that going to be in the new movie.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 11 2010, 05:26 PM~18542257
> *Shit man me too... I thought for a minute they was gonna throw me in jail and it was gonna be like somethin outta Born In East L.A. lmao
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 02:28 PM~18542267
> *Shit, glad you're alright bro!! :happysad:
> 
> On an unrelated note...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that is bad ass....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 11 2010, 03:12 PM~18542180
> *Well here is a good one for you... I went to the store about a block away from my neighborhood , decided to walk there this time.... as I am walking down the hill on the main road, 3 Tijuana police trucks roll past me real slow... I go into the store, buy some smokes, milk, and some other things I needed and left... I was about a good couple feet from the store headed home when the same trucks came again from the other side... All of a sudden, I hear one of them yell at me to get on the ground, and several more came to help him... All of these fuckers were pointing AK's at me...So Im on the ground and a civilian came up and the cops asked him, "Is this the guy?" the civilian says yes, then he looks at me again and says, no, the guy had a green shirt on.... this is all in spanish... So the cops tell me I can get up and then one of them starts hassling me asking me for my ID and then asking for another form of ID, then starts telling me I gotta go to the police station so they can put me in a line up.... Im tellin him no, and then tell him that the civilian said that I wasnt the right guy... He mistook me for someone else... The cop says he has to take me to the station to see if I have a criminal background, I told him, no you dont, you can call it in.... I know how the law works here.... So after twenty minutes of arguing with this peckerwood, he finally lets me go.... WTF?!?!?! I should call and file a complaint, but it wont do any good and I know it...   :angry:
> *



:0 :0 your lucky you didnt end up going to jail all bad bro those cops dont fuck around they tried to throw my grandfather out of a fuckin plane :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 11 2010, 02:12 PM~18542180
> *Well here is a good one for you... I went to the store about a block away from my neighborhood , decided to walk there this time.... as I am walking down the hill on the main road, 3 Tijuana police trucks roll past me real slow... I go into the store, buy some smokes, milk, and some other things I needed and left... I was about a good couple feet from the store headed home when the same trucks came again from the other side... All of a sudden, I hear one of them yell at me to get on the ground, and several more came to help him... All of these fuckers were pointing AK's at me...So Im on the ground and a civilian came up and the cops asked him, "Is this the guy?" the civilian says yes, then he looks at me again and says, no, the guy had a green shirt on.... this is all in spanish... So the cops tell me I can get up and then one of them starts hassling me asking me for my ID and then asking for another form of ID, then starts telling me I gotta go to the police station so they can put me in a line up.... Im tellin him no, and then tell him that the civilian said that I wasnt the right guy... He mistook me for someone else... The cop says he has to take me to the station to see if I have a criminal background, I told him, no you dont, you can call it in.... I know how the law works here.... So after twenty minutes of arguing with this peckerwood, he finally lets me go.... WTF?!?!?! I should call and file a complaint, but it wont do any good and I know it...   :angry:
> *


Thats when technology can be on the side of an oppressed people.. In the days before cell phone videos and web cams,,,it ends up being the word of the violated civilian
(maybe dead) against a whole bunch of eye witness testimony from the apposition.
(oh he was eating his own cuff's, we had to shoot him, he said the P.C.P. in his system was telling him to eat our guns and then us!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Sep 11 2010, 02:49 PM~18542390-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  your lucky you didnt end up going to jail all bad bro those cops dont fuck around they tried to throw my grandfather out of a fuckin plane  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck man, I know how bad those fuckers are.... Most of them are on the Mafia's payroll.... Just pissed me off and almost made me piss my pants.... Ive been in situations where Ive had a gun pulled on me, but not 3 or 4 pigs pointin AK's at me before...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Sep 11 2010, 02:59 PM~18542436
> *Thats when technology can be on the side of an oppressed people.. In the days before cell phone videos and web cams,,,it ends up being a violated civilian
> (maybe dead) and a whole bunch of eye witness testimony from the apposition.
> (oh he was eating his own cuff's, we had to shoot him,  he said the P.C.P. in his system was telling him to eat our guns and then us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea, thats fucked up lol


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 11 2010, 02:30 PM~18542283
> *Is that going to be in the new movie.
> *


a shoe company owns that whip


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 11 2010, 06:37 PM~18542621
> *a shoe company owns that whip
> *



 Thanks.


----------



## Esoteric

would anybody give a shit if i casted the 67 impala block without the trans?

itll be the block,heads waterpump and streetmachine intake and im gonna cut it off at the bellhousing so you can add your own trans


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 11:11 PM~18529945
> *muriatic acid works well for stripping the chrome from plastic...
> *


where do you get it?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 11 2010, 06:44 PM~18542653
> *would anybody give a shit if i casted the 67 impala block without the trans?
> 
> itll be the block,heads waterpump and streetmachine intake and im gonna cut it off at the bellhousing so you can add your own trans
> *





why tho? 


if i didnt have a shit load of the intakes already (witch most people want) ide say yea!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2010, 04:14 PM~18542786
> *why tho?
> if i didnt have a shit load of the intakes already (witch most people want) ide say yea!
> *


some people hinted at wanting that engine for some reason


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ill always love this picure because of the background...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 05:31 PM~18542881
> * ill always love this picure because of the background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



buff it out :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 07:31 PM~18542881
> * ill always love this picure because of the background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




the tree? or the 4? :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 11 2010, 03:12 PM~18542180
> *Well here is a good one for you... I went to the store about a block away from my neighborhood , decided to walk there this time.... as I am walking down the hill on the main road, 3 Tijuana police trucks roll past me real slow... I go into the store, buy some smokes, milk, and some other things I needed and left... I was about a good couple feet from the store headed home when the same trucks came again from the other side... All of a sudden, I hear one of them yell at me to get on the ground, and several more came to help him... All of these fuckers were pointing AK's at me...So Im on the ground and a civilian came up and the cops asked him, "Is this the guy?" the civilian says yes, then he looks at me again and says, no, the guy had a green shirt on.... this is all in spanish... So the cops tell me I can get up and then one of them starts hassling me asking me for my ID and then asking for another form of ID, then starts telling me I gotta go to the police station so they can put me in a line up.... Im tellin him no, and then tell him that the civilian said that I wasnt the right guy... He mistook me for someone else... The cop says he has to take me to the station to see if I have a criminal background, I told him, no you dont, you can call it in.... I know how the law works here.... So after twenty minutes of arguing with this peckerwood, he finally lets me go.... WTF?!?!?! I should call and file a complaint, but it wont do any good and I know it...   :angry:
> *


That's FUCKED UP!!! I've been in similar situations man.. really can't do shit but chalk it up as another reason to hate the "man, system" whatever you wanna call em. You could file a report but that'd be them "just doing their job." You'd be good to get an apology. Recently there's been some racial profile laws put in place her in the "D", but even if you have the same, it wouldn't help in this case. Just be cool that you are home tonight homie...
peace


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 03:28 PM~18542267
> *Shit, glad you're alright bro!! :happysad:
> 
> On an unrelated note...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kinda wanna build that :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

any hip hop heads or boricuas in this mutha..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EOi8teSLiU

this is a video from my boy Don Rico.. 

check out www.nevadugdisco.com if ya dig it for some album downloads & a history of my crew


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:
http://loz.craigslist.org/pts/1945126745.html


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18544377
> *:0 :0 :0 :0  :wow: :wow:  :wow:
> http://loz.craigslist.org/pts/1945126745.html
> *


damn bro that aint bad at all. better snag that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

gimme a job, an i sure will :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 11:11 PM~18544482
> *gimme a job, an i sure will :biggrin:
> *


pretty sure were hiring at krispy kreme. gonna be a hell of a drive to work and back tho :0 :biggrin: lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 11 2010, 07:34 PM~18543889
> *That's FUCKED UP!!! I've been in similar situations man.. really can't do shit but chalk it up as another reason to hate the "man, system" whatever you wanna call em.  You could file a report but that'd  be them "just doing their job." You'd be good to get an apology.  Recently there's been some racial profile laws put in place her in the "D", but even if you have the same, it wouldn't help in this case.  Just be cool that you are home tonight homie...
> peace
> *


I know what you mean bro, but its Mexico... The cops can do whatever the fuck they want without having to worry about being reported.... Even if I was to report them, it wouldnt do any good whatsoever....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 11 2010, 11:17 PM~18544526
> *pretty sure were hiring at krispy kreme. gonna be a hell of a drive to work and back tho  :0  :biggrin:  lol
> *


NOBODY hires a 15 y/o here


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2010, 12:27 AM~18544593
> *I know what you mean bro, but its Mexico... The cops can do whatever the fuck they want without having to worry about being reported.... Even if I was to report them, it wouldnt do any good whatsoever....
> *


Just be glad they didn't fire one of them AK's and that you're here able to talk about it.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 11 2010, 03:28 PM~18542267
> *Shit, glad you're alright bro!! :happysad:
> 
> On an unrelated note...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought bout gettin the push bar for mine lol :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 09:29 PM~18544604
> *NOBODY hires a 15 y/o here
> *


come to colorado....they will here! and if u can mucle up and work 66+ hours a week i can get you a WELL paying job!! :biggrin: and fix up ur avi goodies homie......ur club info say ur rollin solo?! you are Dynasty right?!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

D i took this pic yesturday just for u..(a lil motivation) my homies real deal t-top t-type regal with 22 staggerd asantis "OREO"

'


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: u can see the reflection of oreo on my homebois new toy :biggrin: 
Majestics!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 thats sick bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 12 2010, 03:44 AM~18545661
> *come to colorado....they will here! and if u can mucle up and work 66+ hours a week i can get you a WELL paying job!! :biggrin: and fix up ur avi goodies homie......ur club info say ur rollin solo?! you are Dynasty right?!
> *


dawg.... id love to if i had a way up there...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

does anyone have pics of..or better yet before & after pics of how they done caddy tails in a truck. Its a mod i havent done, and i dont want it lookin like total ass on my first go around. Any info would help also. Thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 12 2010, 09:21 AM~18546228
> *:biggrin:  u can see the reflection of oreo on my homebois new toy :biggrin:
> Majestics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who did the 2dr work on that BIG BODY ?


I think thats my 2nd I WISH I HAD IT car is a 2 dr BIG BODY ! I love that green 1 TOPO done !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2010, 10:52 AM~18547283
> *Who    did  the    2dr    work  on  that  BIG BODY  ?
> I think  thats  my  2nd  I  WISH  I  HAD  IT    car    is  a  2 dr  BIG  BODY !  I  love  that    green  1  TOPO    done  !
> *


local guy down here.. "one arm mike" u heard the name right,amazing the work this guy doe's, with one arm.  this is a new toy that our chapter will have out new year with some other rides. (mines being one.. :x: )


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 11:29 PM~18544604
> *NOBODY hires a 15 y/o here
> *


Try Taco Bell, I know they will hire you. My buddys little girl works there part time and she's only 15.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 12 2010, 01:10 PM~18547375
> *Try Taco Bell, I know they will hire you. My buddys little girl works there part time and she's only 15.
> *


Yup Even wendy's ! I got my frist job there at 14 ! At 14 you can work 3 hrs aday during school hrs and 6 hours aday on the week end ! Its a start !


----------



## Siim123

Ok I made this pic for another forum, but its model related so why not to post it here :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 09:29 PM~18544604
> *NOBODY hires a 15 y/o here
> *


get some duplication gigs from some of the guys at the cruzz spots and car show...
you might not make alot? but it will be dollars in your pocket for doing something you love, and doing something your good it.. alot of lowriders and other car guys would 
love you have replica's of there 1/1 scale..(but they dont or cant build) 
Im going to need another BMF contracter, I use to paint my cars's then give them to kjkj87 and he would BMF two cars for $25 dollars then give them back to me to clear
and build... I am very slow..but once in 09 i gave him 6 cars...he did his part but
4 still arent done yet. because of my slow ass!








(Blu66) this is some real shit! I dont have to tell you how important the dollar bill
is in our's and every body elese's society? But please believe me when I say really happy peolpe,, found there peace of the happy pie! not just because of money.
but rather the happiness come's from getting paid to something that you love to do.
you are still so very young! keep your eye's open, and your passions alive..
you have a very good chance of finding your way to where you want to be...


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 12 2010, 10:02 PM~18547643
> * Im going to need another BMF contracter, I use to paint my cars's  then give them to kjkj87 and he would BMF two cars for $25 dollars then give them back to me to clear
> and build...
> *


Lol I would do the same thing for 10 bucks :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: .
Too damn bad I live at the other side of the world, it would take months to ship + arm and a leg for shipping costs


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 12 2010, 11:47 AM~18547569
> *Ok I made this pic for another forum, but its model related so why not to post it here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck i love that... that was exelent exelent exelent... funny ass fuck, and gangster..
Sal the capo// of the Tony's jersey crew... i fuckin love it.,...
(But I know he anit talking about me..? :uh: )


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 12 2010, 10:07 PM~18547677
> *fuck i love that... that was exelent exelent exelent... funny ass fuck, and gangster..
> Sal the capo// of the Tony's jersey crew... i fuckin love it.,...
> (But I know he anit talking about me..? :uh: )
> *


Its actually Paulie Walnuts Gualtieri, played by Tony Sirico :biggrin: . My favorite character in Sopranos  .


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 12 2010, 12:32 PM~18547800
> *Its actually Paulie Walnuts Gualtieri, played by Tony Sirico :biggrin: . My favorite character in Sopranos  .
> *


How could I forget,,Paulie...I have not seen the 
Sopranos since 08..who was Sal or Sil..? The NIxon looking guy who ran the
Bada bing?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 12 2010, 12:06 PM~18547668
> *Lol I would do the same thing for 10 bucks :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin: .
> Too damn bad I live at the other side of the world, it would take months to ship + arm and a leg for shipping costs
> *


yea that would be cool, your blade work is like a surgeons! flawless! :biggrin: 
but the shipping would kill us... Im paying $25 just to get a 68 vert cadi out of the 
UK.. :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 11 2010, 04:33 PM~18542890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 12 2010, 11:05 PM~18547963
> *How could I forget,,Paulie...I have  not seen the
> Sopranos since 08..who was Sal or Sil..? The NIxon looking guy who ran the
> Bada bing?
> *


Silvio Dante, played by uhm... was it Little Stevie, the gypsy rock dude. He is completly different in real life


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 12 2010, 01:22 PM~18548057
> *Silvio Dante, played by uhm... was it Little Stevie, the gypsy rock dude. He is completly different in real life
> *


yea the Vanzant rocker dude. right? great show..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sweet, i may get to paint my dads benz :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

an i must not be very creative... this is pretty much how i wanted to do the deuce..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 11:29 PM~18544604
> *NOBODY hires a 15 y/o here
> *


quite a few places do here- taco bell, micky d's, meijer's just to name a few


----------



## bugs-one

Old tijuana taxi...









New school tijuana taxi...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 12 2010, 08:48 PM~18551118
> *Old tijuana taxi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New school tijuana taxi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And these taxi's are for the most part not a rip off.... If anyone ever finds themselves in TJ, these are probably the safest and cheapest to go to downtown to get some pussy or whatever the fuck you like...


----------



## Esoteric

my new bike :biggrin: , well i got to build it first


----------



## BiggC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 13 2010, 12:18 AM~18552790
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that track bangs


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 12 2010, 07:20 PM~18549672
> *an i must not be very creative... this is pretty much how i wanted to do the deuce..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got a duece? :0 


me and my bro just bought a Duece vert


----------



## BODINE

to much ????



http://pensacola.craigslist.org/clt/1948077251.html


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 13 2010, 03:35 AM~18552955
> *to much ????
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/clt/1948077251.html
> *


just saw that a minute ago.. an no i didnt buy it yet :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2010, 07:38 AM~18553124
> *just saw that a minute ago.. an no i didnt buy it yet :biggrin:
> *




lol he said yet :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 12 2010, 06:20 PM~18549672
> *an i must not be very creative... this is pretty much how i wanted to do the deuce..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG WITH THIS CAR!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2010, 05:38 AM~18553124
> *just saw that a minute ago.. an no i didnt buy it yet :biggrin:
> *


go ahead and come all the way to pensacola, fl. and buy it lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 13 2010, 12:18 AM~18552790
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE GUY THAT RUNS THIS PLACE IS A FRIEND OF MINE'S... 
(THE PINK MOTEL) BEFORE MY APARTMENTS I SPENT MANY GOOD TIMES 
THERE,, SOMETIMES FREE.. I DID A 1/1 SCALE 64 CHEVY FOR HIM 2 OR 3 YEARS AGO... THIS FOOL HAS CAR'S


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 13 2010, 02:35 AM~18552955
> *to much ????
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/clt/1948077251.html
> *


so is this ok price


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 13 2010, 02:48 PM~18555790
> *so is this ok price
> *


Due that is cheap for a pedal car Q ! 


Man if it didnt cost an aim and leg to ship i would have you pick it up for me ! The ideas i have for a pedal car :biggrin: !


----------



## Linc

how much do pedal cars normally run?


----------



## grimreaper69

:wow: Wish I had the damn cash flow at the moment. I would snatch this up in a second.

http://cgi.ebay.com/All-American-Models-19...=item2eafdd2031


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 13 2010, 03:31 PM~18557221
> *:wow: Wish I had the damn cash flow at the moment. I would snatch this up in a second.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/All-American-Models-19...=item2eafdd2031
> *



haha, funny, i got a ext cab version of it :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

linc ive seen pedal cars go from 50 to well over 1000 dollars. most ive seen are about 500 cold ones. thats a good price for that rusty one


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Sep 13 2010, 09:01 PM~18559931
> *linc ive seen pedal cars go  from 50 to well over 1000 dollars. most ive seen are about 500 cold ones.  thats a good price for that rusty one
> *


went and looked he wanted 50 

just surface rust ...no holes ...tires good ...was a fire truck i guess said fire somethin on side 

but i think they should have rack and laddersd?


----------



## rollindeep408

what you know about that gangsta shit :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 14 2010, 04:35 AM~18562362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you know about that gangsta shit  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz

First off...I dont know quite how to start this other than to say...IM SORRY.

[email protected] Im sorry I havent sent you what I said I would...Make no mistake homies..NO money involved...Just a mans word to another man.I have a LOT of shit my friend needed.And I told him I would send it to him gratis.

Im just too fucking messed up to do it..I dont know why.

Another dude I need to apologize to:

PINK86REGAL
Im sorry that I havent been straight up with you either..Ive got the kit you want for that kit I want....And again...its not a scam or a bullshit fest.

I just CANT do right for some reason...

I dont know why..

I need help brothers...No shit.

My life is good...Ive got a GREAT wife...A pretty good damn job Ive had for over ten years...And we just added a little boy to the family..


WTF is going on?

Im sorry...this isnt a pity fest.Its just me being honest.

Jeff...You are a good dude and always have been nice to me...Ive got a bunch of stuff for you packed up ready to go...

But I just cant send it..

Jayson...Ive got that kit...and I want the trade to happen (even though I wont probably do shit with it)

Im Sorry.

Ive got probably 100 kits plus and the supplies to do them...But I dont care...


WTF???


I could have done this in p.m.s but I know you guys know each other and I dont want you guys to clown me...

Anyway...

I dont know what to do..

I feel terrible.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 14 2010, 03:35 AM~18562362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you know about that gangsta shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 14 2010, 07:29 AM~18563088
> *First off...I dont know quite how to start this other than to say...IM SORRY.
> 
> [email protected] Im sorry I havent sent you what I said I would...Make no mistake homies..NO money involved...Just a mans word to another man.I have a LOT of shit my friend needed.And I told him I would send it to him gratis.
> 
> Im just too fucking messed up to do it..I dont know why.
> 
> Another dude I need to apologize to:
> 
> PINK86REGAL
> Im sorry that I havent been straight up with you either..Ive got the kit you want for that kit I want....And again...its not a scam or a bullshit fest.
> 
> I just CANT do right for some reason...
> 
> I dont know why..
> 
> I need help brothers...No shit.
> 
> My life is good...Ive got a GREAT wife...A pretty good damn job Ive had for over ten years...And we just added a little boy to the family..
> WTF is going on?
> 
> Im sorry...this isnt a pity fest.Its just me being honest.
> 
> Jeff...You are a good dude and always have been nice to me...Ive got a bunch of stuff for you packed up ready to go...
> 
> But I just cant send it..
> 
> Jayson...Ive got that kit...and I want the trade to happen (even though I wont probably do shit with it)
> 
> Im Sorry.
> 
> Ive got probably 100 kits plus and the supplies to do them...But I dont care...
> WTF???
> I could have done this in p.m.s but I know you guys know each other and I dont want you guys to clown me...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I dont know what to do..
> 
> I feel terrible.
> *


(GOD i HOPE i DONT GET CLOWNED FOR THIS)? BRO ME AND YOU DONT REALLY KNOW EACH OTHER, WE'VE HAD NO DEALS TOGETHER, BUT NO PROBLEMS EITHER! I HOPE YOU WILL ALLOW ME TO RESPECTFULLY TAKE THE LIBERTY OF 
GIVING YOU PROPS FOR WHAT YOU POSTED? IT TOOK COURAGE AND HONESTY.
THAT COULD NOT HAVE BEEN AN EASY THING TO EXPRESS TO THE PEOPLE YOU 
RESPECT AND TO US STRANGERS?.. MY GUT TELLS ME ONE OF TWO THINGS?
YOU MIGHT HAVE A LITTLE CLINICAL DEPRESSION GOING ON!
(THE WHOLE LACK OF MOTIVATION THING)
OR IT MAY BE A CASE OF JUST NOT HAVING ENOUGH GRATITUDE FOR THE WEALTH THAT YOU HAVE ACQUIRED,, (YES WEALTH) GOOD WIFE=+ 
10 YEAR JOB=+ NEW SON=+ (EQUAL'S PLUS) YOU KNOW SOME PEOPLE ARE OUTSIDE THERE COMFORT ZONE WHEN THINGS ARE GOING GOOD? bUT i DONT THINK THAT APPLY'S TO YOU? (WITH A TEN YEAR JOB, AND GOOD MARRIAGE)
YOU WOULD HAVE SABOTAGED YOUR PRODUCTIVITY AND HAPPINESS A LONG TIME AGO. DONT YOU THINK YOU DESERVE ALL THE GOOD THATS IN YOUR LIFE?
ALL THE WEALTH? YOUR GOOD FRIENDS ON LAYITLOW? SO WHY PUNISH YOURSELF? WHY ROB YOUR WIFE, AND YOUR KIDS OF THE CREATIVE, FUNNY,
HARD WORKING DAD AND HUSBAND THAT YOU KNOW YOU ARE? 
TAKE A CRASH COURSE IN GRATITUDE,, IMAGINE YOUR WIFE RUNNING OFF WITH YOUR BOSS? YOUR BOSS TELLING YOU YOUR FIRED.. AND THEN YOUR SON COMING HOME SAYING HE WANTS A SEX CHANGE SO HE CAN GROW UP AND MARRY DOGG THE BOUNTY HUNTER..OR WORSE MCLOVEN? THATS ENOUGH TO MAKE ANYBODY GO POSTAL! i DONT CARE IF PEOPLE WANT to RAG ON ME FOR WHAT I WROTE JUST NOW? i AM THE BIGGEST DYSFUNCTIONAL MESS THERE IS.
AS WE SPEAK MY CHECKING ACCOUNT IS OVER DRAWN $300 PLUS DOLLARS..
i DONT KNOW HOW OR WHERE i WILL BE NEXT MONTH.. AND YET I AM FRUSTRATING BECAUSE I CANT LAY A FUCKING SIMPLE YELLOW ON A MODEL THAT i HAVE BEEN TRYING TO PAINT ALL SUMMER.. BUT I CARE ENOUGH TO TELL ANOTHER BROTHER,, ITS GONNA BE OKAY DOG..GET OFF YOUR ASS, SHIP YOUR BUDDY'S THERE CARS.. AND BE THE MAN THAT YOU KNOW YOU ARE!,, (ME) MY FAT ASS IS GOING FOR A BIKE RIDE... Hydro....


----------



## Hydrohype

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...IT#ht_500wt_948
Almost $100 and the reserve is not met! 

I think this guy is shooting for the $250 to $300 range! 

My guess is, a $150 offer would not move him? I have been seeing this vert 68

off and on ebay for over a year now! I think he had a grey one a while back?

It had a buy it now price of $290 and it sold for $245. If I had the 

money? I'd jump on another 68 promo (any and all) from $70 - $100! In the future

Im willing to try one of those 68 resins! they are available! they have a good

donor! (67) and they are half the price of a good Rolex model, around $50 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

more random work pics, w did handrails and huge gates today for a new DEA field office, and a shitload of ladders, i am loving the new job, and it will let me get back on my feet again....  and as a bonus, its only 5 days a week, so i dont have to give up my shop time..... :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 14 2010, 02:19 PM~18566601
> *more random work pics, w did handrails and huge gates today for a new DEA field office, and a shitload of ladders,  i am loving the new job, and it will let me get back on my feet again....  and as a bonus, its only 5 days a week, so i dont have to give up my shop time..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DOES THIS MEAN NO MORE GUEST SPOTS ON COPS?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 14 2010, 02:24 PM~18566637
> *DOES THIS MEAN NO MORE GUEST SPOTS ON COPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: 





































































































it was only once, and never again... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 14 2010, 03:19 PM~18566601
> *more random work pics, w did handrails and huge gates today for a new DEA field office, and a shitload of ladders,  i am loving the new job, and it will let me get back on my feet again....  and as a bonus, its only 5 days a week, so i dont have to give up my shop time..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Good shit bro I'm happy for you things taking a turn to get better


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 14 2010, 04:19 PM~18566601
> *more random work pics, w did handrails and huge gates today for a new DEA field office, and a shitload of ladders,  i am loving the new job, and it will let me get back on my feet again....  and as a bonus, its only 5 days a week, so i dont have to give up my shop time..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will they take them raggedy rusted ass fake D's in and powder coat them and some of your other items for the GREEN BITCH ! I thought at 1 time they had a CHROME RELFECTION powder coat ! You could get the bitch plated out fool !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Sep 14 2010, 02:43 PM~18566782-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good shit bro I'm happy for you things taking a turn to get better
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: thanks homie!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2010, 02:47 PM~18566799
> *Will they  take  them  raggedy  rusted  ass  fake  D's  in  and  powder  coat  them  and  some  of  your  other  items  for  the  GREEN  BITCH  ! I  thought  at  1  time  they  had  a  CHROME  RELFECTION    powder  coat !  You  could  get the  bitch  plated  out  fool  !
> *


fake? you better check your eyes ************! them fuckers are stamped on the backside and still have the green sticker inside and a 1993 date stamp! id say they look great for being almost as old as me.... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 14 2010, 10:29 AM~18563088
> *First off...I dont know quite how to start this other than to say...IM SORRY.
> 
> [email protected] Im sorry I havent sent you what I said I would...Make no mistake homies..NO money involved...Just a mans word to another man.I have a LOT of shit my friend needed.And I told him I would send it to him gratis.
> 
> Im just too fucking messed up to do it..I dont know why.
> 
> Another dude I need to apologize to:
> 
> PINK86REGAL
> Im sorry that I havent been straight up with you either..Ive got the kit you want for that kit I want....And again...its not a scam or a bullshit fest.
> 
> I just CANT do right for some reason...
> 
> I dont know why..
> 
> I need help brothers...No shit.
> 
> My life is good...Ive got a GREAT wife...A pretty good damn job Ive had for over ten years...And we just added a little boy to the family..
> WTF is going on?
> 
> Im sorry...this isnt a pity fest.Its just me being honest.
> 
> Jeff...You are a good dude and always have been nice to me...Ive got a bunch of stuff for you packed up ready to go...
> 
> But I just cant send it..
> 
> Jayson...Ive got that kit...and I want the trade to happen (even though I wont probably do shit with it)
> 
> Im Sorry.
> 
> Ive got probably 100 kits plus and the supplies to do them...But I dont care...
> WTF???
> I could have done this in p.m.s but I know you guys know each other and I dont want you guys to clown me...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I dont know what to do..
> 
> I feel terrible.
> *




bro its all good, but in all honesty, only you can pick yourself up bro, we are are all grown ass men, except derrick an mcloven lol, and we all have ups an downs bro, its all up to you to get up that day and just say fuckit! i gotta do what i gotta do, i do it every time i have to ship something out lol.

but its all god bro. do what you gotta do


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man why the fuck my name always gotta be paired up with his  or mentioned at all for that matter


----------



## MAZDAT

:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2010, 06:36 PM~18567168
> *  man why the fuck my name always gotta be paired up with his  or mentioned at all for that matter
> *




quit cryin little kid :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 14 2010, 04:56 PM~18566878
> *:h5: thanks homie!
> 
> fake? you better check your eyes ************! them fuckers are stamped on the backside and still have the green sticker inside and a 1993 date stamp! id say they look great for being almost as old as me.... :cheesy:
> *


THEM FUCKERS ARN'T STAMPED FOOL ! THEY BEEN IN GRAVED ! :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2010, 06:29 PM~18568647
> *THEM  FUCKERS  ARN'T  STAMPED  FOOL !    THEY  BEEN  IN  GRAVED  ! :wow:
> *


:roflmao: :twak: spoken like a true hater.... :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 14 2010, 06:36 PM~18567666
> *quit cryin little kid :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: both of yall some punks :biggrin: just bustin balls here "(no ****)"


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2010, 08:58 PM~18570386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  both of yall some punks :biggrin: just bustin balls here "(no ****)"
> *




X 2 lol :biggrin: waaaaaay toooooooooo much typing fellas


----------



## Siim123

Fuck yea I finally got my drivers licence     . 
When I drove back from there, I was thinking if this was a dream. 2 Months of waiting + 1 failed exam, damn I am happy i finally succeeded


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2010, 08:38 AM~18573955
> *Fuck yea I finally got my drivers licence        .
> When I drove back from there, I was thinking if this was a dream. 2 Months of waiting + 1 failed exam, damn I am happy i finally succeeded
> *


 O yea,,, its only a matter of time now.. congrats.. get ready to start doing some 
finger exercise for your future digging expeditions,,, 
(like with your female passenger's) GET IT?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Sep 15 2010, 08:11 AM~18573772-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then she wonders why people fuck with her
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@Sep 15 2010, 08:38 AM~18573955
> *Fuck yea I finally got my drivers licence        .
> When I drove back from there, I was thinking if this was a dream. 2 Months of waiting + 1 failed exam, damn I am happy i finally succeeded
> *


  feels good dont it


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2010, 10:38 AM~18573955
> *Fuck yea I finally got my drivers licence        .
> When I drove back from there, I was thinking if this was a dream. 2 Months of waiting + 1 failed exam, damn I am happy i finally succeeded
> *


Congrats Man!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Sep 15 2010, 07:06 PM~18574133-->
> 
> 
> 
> O yea,,, its only a matter of time now..  congrats.. get ready to start doing some
> finger exercise for your future digging expeditions,,,
> (like with your female passenger's) GET IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 07:24 PM~18574255
> * feels good dont it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck yea, one of the happiest days of my life so far :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggC_@Sep 15 2010, 07:25 PM~18574262
> *Congrats Man!!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2010, 11:38 AM~18573955
> *Fuck yea I finally got my drivers licence        .
> When I drove back from there, I was thinking if this was a dream. 2 Months of waiting + 1 failed exam, damn I am happy i finally succeeded
> *


Congrats bro. I remember when I first got my license (and when I finally got it back after being suspended), it's a freedom like no other.


----------



## Esoteric

yup yup yup yup


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2010, 11:38 AM~18573955
> *Fuck yea I finally got my drivers licence        .
> When I drove back from there, I was thinking if this was a dream. 2 Months of waiting + 1 failed exam, damn I am happy i finally succeeded
> *



Congrats Siim. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Sep 15 2010, 07:48 PM~18574439-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro. I remember when I first got my license (and when I finally got it back after being suspended), it's a freedom like no other.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85Biarittz_@Sep 15 2010, 09:09 PM~18575049
> *Congrats Siim.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brothers


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 15 2010, 01:01 PM~18574998
> *yup yup yup yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man you be cut and buckin now ! Lookin like a crazy project E !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Sep 15 2010, 08:11 AM~18573772-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Sep 15 2010, 09:24 AM~18574255
> * then she wonders why people fuck with her
> 
> *


U aint lyien E!! having this in a locker room full of men, is like throwin a steak in a lion's cage!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2010, 10:38 AM~18573955
> *Fuck yea I finally got my drivers licence        .
> When I drove back from there, I was thinking if this was a dream. 2 Months of waiting + 1 failed exam, damn I am happy i finally succeeded
> *


 :0 :0 :h5: i think im the only one on LIL waiting for mine... but trust me ill be WAY more excited than you are now :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2010, 02:39 PM~18575727
> *U aint lyien E!! having this in a locker room full of men, is like throwin a steak in a lion's cage!
> *


looks like some tasty steak! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just some model collections i came across last night...i wished i had the extra $$ for em...
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/clt/1948911117.html
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/clt/1931359236.html
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/clt/1929149191.html
all promo's below
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/clt/1879151453.html


someone should jump on some of these...


----------



## OFDatTX

Wats the best sky blue or baby blue paint out there?
I want to do 59 impala I saw some that did one in here but don't reamember who did 
It ?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 15 2010, 09:28 PM~18579979
> *Wats the best sky blue or baby blue paint out there?
> I want to do 59 impala I saw some that did one in here but don't reamember who did
> It ?
> *


mix your own. 

tamiya has something close to electric blue testors has a ice pearl in the acrylic line.

nailpolish has better colors though


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 15 2010, 11:40 PM~18580133
> *mix your own.
> 
> tamiya has something close to electric blue testors has a ice pearl in the acrylic line.
> 
> nailpolish has better colors though
> *


Yeah that's wat I might do but which are the good colors ?
To mix them


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 15 2010, 09:48 PM~18580211
> *Yeah that's wat I might do but which are the good colors ?
> To mix them
> *


what brand you wanna use?


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 15 2010, 11:54 PM~18580263
> *what brand you wanna use?
> *


Dont matter bro have u seen pink86regal I hope I spelled it right
That sky blue 66 he did that's how I want it


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 15 2010, 10:07 PM~18580363
> *Dont matter bro have u seen pink86regal I hope I spelled it right
> That sky blue 66  he did that's how I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rustoleum has that color
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=97&sid=239243


----------



## Esoteric

man this shit bump hard


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 16 2010, 12:37 AM~18580589
> *Rustoleum has that color
> http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=97&sid=239243
> *


Where can I buy it at?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18580686
> *Where can I buy it at ?
> *


home depot


----------



## OFDatTX

And if use tamiya sky blue how do I get to look like that


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 15 2010, 10:58 PM~18580721
> *And if use tamiya sky blue how do I get to look like that
> *


Ts23 in spraycan
X14 in bottle 

keep in mind theyre 2 different shades ts23 is whats closer to that impala


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 16 2010, 01:31 AM~18580868
> *Ts23 in spraycan
> X14 in bottle
> 
> keep in mind theyre 2 different shades ts23 is whats closer to that impala
> *


Aight thanks bro I appreciate it I'll see wat I can do


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 13 2010, 08:28 PM~18560314
> *went and looked he wanted 50
> 
> just surface rust ...no holes ...tires good ...was a fire truck i guess said fire somethin on side
> 
> but i think they should have rack and laddersd?
> *


asfar as i know that one originaly came with a double rack, two ladders, and hoses
did you get it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 16 2010, 01:39 AM~18580908
> *Aight thanks bro I appreciate it I'll see wat I can do
> *












This here was a custom like E said try to mix your own color if need be !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 12:25 AM~18581053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  here   was  a  custom   like  E  said   try  to    mix  your   own  color   if   need  be !
> *


mini you always do that! It's a little frustrating.. we need to make resolutions?
I will try to type less :uh: and you stop posting teaser pictures..
honestly gunnie,, if you can post one picture? why not post 2 or 3 more of the same car.? i mean who the hell would complain about that? the one time I remember you coming out of the box with a bombardment of heat? was in promo fest..a few month's back, right after one of my BS post, you came out back to back to back with shit 
hot shit..some with before and after.. like the 4 door 61? I know everybody remembers that car! (my pictures suck, i know this) but i still feel that 
any car, truck or bike, that is posted on this site? should have a 4 picture limit..
(In other words if you post one picture? it should be a rule that you have to post 3 more of the same build,, unless it's a progress picture?


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 02:25 AM~18581053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  here  was  a  custom  like  E  said  try  to    mix  your  own  color  if  need  be !
> *


Thats a tight build bro wat colors did u mixed ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 16 2010, 12:43 PM~18583225
> *Thats a tight build bro wat colors did u mixed ?
> *



I mixed a standard OSHA blue with white is all i did !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 16 2010, 02:51 AM~18581123
> *mini you always do that! It's a little frustrating.. we need to make resolutions?
> I will try to type less :uh:  and you stop posting teaser pictures..
> honestly gunnie,, if you can post one picture? why not post 2 or 3 more of the same car.? i mean who the hell would complain about that? the one time I remember you coming out of the box with a bombardment of heat? was in promo fest..a few month's back, right after one of my BS post, you came out back to back to back with shit
> hot shit..some with before and after.. like the 4 door 61? I know everybody remembers that car!  (my pictures suck, i know this) but i still feel that
> any car, truck or bike, that is posted on this site? should have a 4 picture limit..
> (In other words if you post one picture? it should be a rule that you have to post 3 more of the same build,, unless it's a progress picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you mean like this ! 


This is not mine ! It was customers car they wanted it built to look like the 1 they have had since brand new from 1968 ! 

Heres the car ! 











Now here is the finished build !


























But if i were to keep it I would have it setting like this ! 

































Well Tommrow it will packed up and shipped off !


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 12:52 PM~18583279
> *I  mixed  a  standard  OSHA  blue  with  white  is  all i  did  !
> *


what brand was it?
Hey bro Have u got the decals I sent?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 16 2010, 01:01 PM~18583352
> *what brand was it?
> Hey bro Have u got the decals I sent?
> *



NOt yet ! OSHA is a stafty color and it was by OMNI ! but it can only be bought at an auto paint dealer !


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 01:38 PM~18583583
> *NOt  yet    !  OSHA    is  a  stafty  color  and  it  was  by  OMNI !    but  it    can  only  be  bought  at  an  auto  paint  dealer !
> *



Aight cool tell me when u get them 
ill see wat I can do with the paint I have some blue and white laying around ill try mixing it and see wat happens


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 10:57 AM~18583318
> *What  you  mean  like  this  !
> 
> 
> This  is not  mine !  It  was  customers    car  they  wanted it  built  to  look  like  the  1  they  have  had    since  brand  new  from  1968 !
> 
> Heres  the  car !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  here  is  the  finished  build !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But  if  i  were  to  keep it    I  would  have  it  setting  like  this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well    Tommrow  it  will  packed  up  and  shipped  off  !
> *


FUCK YEA.....GUNNY SARGENT.... THE CROWD GOES WILD! BRAVO BRAVO
FFFFFFNNNNNN BRAVO!... i WONT EVEN COMPLAIN THAT YOU DID NOT POP THE HOOD,, BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW IT IS JUST AS CLEAN AS THE OUTSIDE... THE INTERIOR ALONE IS (UNTOUCHABLE) CAN ANY BODY ELSE SEE, WHAT A TEASE THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN IF IT WERE JUST ONE PHOTO? THANKS MINI..i COULD WRITE A WHOLE PAGE ON YOUR TWO 68'S..BUT I WILL KEEP MY END OF THE BARGIN,, AND STFU! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 16 2010, 12:32 PM~18583954
> *FUCK YEA.....GUNNY SARGENT.... THE CROWD GOES WILD!  BRAVO BRAVO
> FFFFFFNNNNNN BRAVO!...    i WONT EVEN COMPLAIN THAT YOU DID NOT POP THE HOOD,, BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW IT IS JUST AS CLEAN AS THE OUTSIDE... THE INTERIOR ALONE IS (UNTOUCHABLE) CAN ANY BODY ELSE SEE, WHAT A TEASE THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN IF IT WERE JUST ONE PHOTO? THANKS MINI..i COULD WRITE A WHOLE PAGE ON YOUR TWO 68'S..BUT I WILL KEEP MY END OF THE BARGIN,, AND STFU! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 

you could write a whole page or 6 on the fact that you sneazed, took a shit, or woke up this morning for that fact!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no shit...



id still laugh and read it tho...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 16 2010, 05:12 PM~18584655
> *no shit...
> id still laugh and read it tho...
> *





truth :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Linc+Sep 16 2010, 12:59 PM~18584173-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> you could write a whole page or 6 on the fact that you sneazed, took a shit, or woke up this morning for that fact!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HYDRO WRITES SOME GOOD WORK.. TRY AND READ HIS ENLIGHTENMENTS SOMETIME....
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Sep 16 2010, 02:12 PM~18584655
> *no shit...
> id still laugh and read it tho...
> *


:yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how do i get rid of this?


----------



## Linc

sand it down then prime! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: thats pretty 3-D there bud :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 16 2010, 04:37 PM~18585245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i get rid of this?
> *


slap on a gallon of kitty hair, sand the shit out of it then use some thick ass filler primer and call it a day.. other wise.. grind/cut out bad metal, replace with good metal, weld it all up, then fill and sand..


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 16 2010, 03:37 PM~18585245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i get rid of this?
> *


cut out that area and about 3" around it and replace it with cleam metal


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 16 2010, 12:59 PM~18584173
> *:uh:
> 
> you could write a whole page or 6 on the fact that you sneazed, took a shit, or woke up this morning for that fact!!
> *




you could write a whole page or 6 on the fact that you sneazed, took a shit, or woke up this morning for that fact!!


HYDRO WRITES SOME GOOD WORK.. TRY AND READ HIS ENLIGHTENMENTS SOMETIME....
QUOTE(SlammdSonoma @ Sep 16 2010, 02:12 PM) 
no shit...
id still laugh and read it tho... 



--------------------
~~~M.C.B.A.~~~ 
~~PM ME FOR YOUR 77-92 CADILLAC PARTS NEEDS!!!~~
CAPT. FUCKANOOB 
~90ed CADILLAC HEARSE~APPLIANCE WIRES AND VOGUES~ 
~79 CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE ~"The Big Green Bitch"
''KANSAS CITYS FINEST'' FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM BIKE 2010 KC LOWRIDER TOUR STOP 
mmmm.......30's oh i thought you meant cragers, dammit, take that big shit back to dade county
Right on Linc.. you just made me smile and laugh.. I know your a serious guy and a real builder..














i like models too! look a car with no explanation.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 10:57 AM~18583318
> *What  you  mean  like  this  !
> 
> 
> This  is not  mine !  It  was  customers    car  they  wanted it  built  to  look  like  the  1  they  have  had    since  brand  new  from  1968 !
> 
> Heres  the  car !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  here  is  the  finished  build !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But  if  i  were  to  keep it    I  would  have  it  setting  like  this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well    Tommrow  it  will  packed  up  and  shipped  off  !
> *


 I would keep writing if i know it will make fools like this hit back with rapid fire 
photos, Mini came back with 8 bad ass pictures,,,Maybe my chatty Kathy had something to do with it? He could still post more of that wagon though? but I wont push it! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

been just sittin for a while


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 16 2010, 08:58 PM~18587067
> *been just sittin for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



handle it bro look at that poor plastic waiting to get fondled :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 14 2010, 02:56 PM~18566878
> *:h5: thanks homie!
> 
> fake? you better check your eyes ************! them fuckers are stamped on the backside and still have the green sticker inside and a 1993 date stamp! id say they look great for being almost as old as me.... :cheesy:
> *


D's were stamped in the back? my HONEST ON EVERYTHING no chinese 13's 88 spoke 2x's gold Daytons are stamped on the hub in the front, and then on the adapter front! i actually hate that u can see the adapter stamp, but at the same time u can see their real right!?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 15 2010, 11:01 AM~18574998
> *yup yup yup yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 no spokes...no springer front end....this could be filed under "only a mini trucker would"!! :biggrin: nice start!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 16 2010, 09:32 PM~18587358
> *D's were stamped in the back? my HONEST ON EVERYTHING no chinese 13's 88 spoke 2x's gold Daytons are stamped on the hub in the front, and then on the adapter front! i actually hate that u can see the adapter stamp, but at the same time u can see their real right!?
> *


depends on when they were made sound like you got newer d's


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 16 2010, 08:38 PM~18587392
> *:wow:  :0 no spokes...no springer front end....this could be filed under "only a mini trucker would"!!  :biggrin: nice start!!
> *


thats the cool thing about burritos the only thing you usually end up buying are cruiser bars


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2010, 09:04 PM~18587623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin: i love this fuckin car!! i seen a couple of smaller pics and drooled! nice shot marinate!!! now make a 2 door caprice wagon with the fleetwood front end!!!! man if i had the cash to buy up some resin and slice and dice!!! there it is!! but the caddy is hard enough to find!! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 16 2010, 06:09 PM~18586119
> *cut out that area and about 3" around it and replace it with cleam metal
> *


  stupid GM 1/4 tops!! they look good done, but peel 1 back... here's what u get!! :angry: i am GM all the way, but i have run into waaaaaay to many 1/4 top probs!! no putty or kitty hair homie!! like INTHEBLOOD said, CUT THAT SHIT OUT AND REPLACE IT!! rust aint called cancer 4 nothin!!


----------



## phatras

The kitty hair option was only for a quick fix to make it good enough to sell..lol..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 16 2010, 12:59 PM~18584173
> *:uh:
> 
> you could write a whole page or 6 on the fact that you sneazed, took a shit, or woke up this morning for that fact!!
> *


"Mr. Garrison, I need go make poopies" :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 16 2010, 10:24 PM~18587854
> *:0  :wow:  :0  :biggrin: i love this fuckin car!! i seen a couple of smaller pics and drooled! nice shot marinate!!! now make a 2 door caprice wagon with the fleetwood front end!!!! man if i had the cash to buy up some resin and slice and dice!!! there it is!! but the caddy is hard enough to find!!  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: maybe ill slice up one of my bigbodys.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 16 2010, 09:38 PM~18588022
> *The kitty hair option was only for a quick fix to make it good enough to sell..lol..
> *


i hear yah on that, not tryin to bag on yah!! just a suggestion to make it right cuz i think this is homies regal he's been workin on?! BTW?! when does the "MT build off" gift cert, exp.?! i can't decide?! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 10:15 PM~18588358
> *:cheesy: maybe ill slice up one of my bigbodys.
> *


coo.. slice that big boy up and send me that front clip!! i need a big body front clip to go with my maybe (potential in the works caprice wagon.....)? :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 16 2010, 11:29 PM~18588471
> *coo.. slice that big boy up and send me that front clip!! i need a big body front clip to go with my maybe (potential in the works caprice wagon.....)?  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 17 2010, 12:19 AM~18588395
> *i hear yah on that, not tryin to bag on yah!! just a suggestion to make it right cuz i think this is homies regal he's been workin on?! BTW?! when does the "MT build off" gift cert, exp.?! i can't decide?!  :uh:
> *


  indeed so
im going to get raped on a price to get it welded in


----------



## hocknberry

somethin a little cool here i guess..... :biggrin: i work for furnature row in Colorado, thee 1 and only D.C. for all 250+ stores accrossed the states....we have 12 shippers to go pick orders and make these orders happen!! :cheesy: needless to say WE ARE BUSY AS FUCK and get KILLED with hours!! but something WAAAAAY out of the ordinary happened wednesday.......our reicevers (6 guys) got pulled for the day and were gone....so us shippers were like?! (WTF)?! turns out the company's owner set up a HUGE DELIVERY for Tim Tebow's new house!! A WHOLE SHIT LOAD OF FURNATURE WENT INTO THIS HOUSE!! good times!!! :cheesy: i hope tebow is the new ELWAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 16 2010, 10:08 PM~18588303
> *"Mr. Garrison, I need go make poopies"  :biggrin:
> *











wash your hands,, and use some spray..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 16 2010, 09:28 PM~18587327
> *handle it bro look at that poor plastic waiting to get fondled  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully ill fondle it soon :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

I like the line's of this top with this body.. with a 61 back window..and change 
the trunk line..( make that a rear panel ? or make the trunk longer?
(click image for video)


----------



## dropped[email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 17 2010, 01:49 AM~18588597
> *somethin a little cool here i guess..... :biggrin:  i work for furnature row in Colorado, thee 1 and only D.C. for all 250+ stores accrossed the states....we have 12 shippers to go pick orders and make these orders happen!!  :cheesy: needless to say WE ARE BUSY AS FUCK  and get KILLED with hours!! but something WAAAAAY out of the ordinary happened wednesday.......our reicevers (6 guys) got pulled for the day and were gone....so us shippers were like?! (WTF)?! turns out the company's owner set up a HUGE DELIVERY for Tim Tebow's new house!! A WHOLE SHIT LOAD OF FURNATURE WENT INTO THIS HOUSE!! good times!!! :cheesy:  i hope tebow is the new ELWAY!!  :biggrin:
> *





:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hes good, but when your coach is using him as a full back for short yardage situations lol, i doubt hes gonna make it long enough to be an elway  i dont mean to bust your bubble bro!.............. there was only one elway, and tebow isnt even a shit stain on elways draws lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 16 2010, 08:32 PM~18587358
> *D's were stamped in the back? my HONEST ON EVERYTHING no chinese 13's 88 spoke 2x's gold Daytons are stamped on the hub in the front, and then on the adapter front! i actually hate that u can see the adapter stamp, but at the same time u can see their real right!?
> *


Mine are from 1993 they are refereed to as pre stamps . They have the 225a stamp on the backside of the hub . They also have a green label in the rim under the tire. All newer daytons have the flag and a serial number pin stamped in the front of the hub and some that I've seen have another stamp by the valve stem.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 17 2010, 07:41 AM~18589860
> *Mine are from 1993 they are refereed to as pre stamps . They have the 225a stamp on the backside of the hub . They also have a green label in the rim under the tire. All newer daytons have the flag and a serial number pin stamped in the front of the hub and some that I've seen have another stamp by the valve stem.
> *










Mine has an encrypted serial and tracking number, from the franklin mint!



jus kidding!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 16 2010, 08:32 PM~18587358
> *D's were stamped in the back? my HONEST ON EVERYTHING no chinese 13's 88 spoke 2x's gold Daytons are stamped on the hub in the front, and then on the adapter front! i actually hate that u can see the adapter stamp, but at the same time u can see their real right!?
> *



wanna trade for some all chrome 13" 72 spoke daytons? stamped :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2010, 10:31 AM~18590643
> *wanna trade for some all chrome 13" 72 spoke daytons? stamped :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 17 2010, 09:20 AM~18590552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has an encrypted serial and tracking number, from the franklin mint!
> 
> 
> 
> jus kidding!
> *


I still want those k-offs :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 17 2010, 09:39 AM~18590698
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: u know i LOVE that gold...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 17 2010, 10:03 AM~18590868
> *I still want those k-offs :angry: :biggrin:
> *


I need want some chrome 14's.. (maybe with gold nipples) somebody has got to 
bite eventually.. :angry: 
Rev have even looked at the one's I told you about from KB?
I'l find you some more commercial, better looking and less expensive knock
off's than my home made one's.. Hell the crest and shield emblems can be found
in parking lots, drive ways, and junk yards everywhere! 
(scratch the parking lots and drive ways)we dont want to see you on cops again! 
Got to keep that job of yours! :biggrin: The prez of The Ventura Ca, M.
is a Rim and tire dude.. And a Cadi dude.. I will call him this afternoon and see what 
the word is on the cheapest and best looking rout for that style knock off!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

OUCH :wow: 








cracked but still holding air


----------



## grimreaper69

Cost some loot to fix. Probably cheaper to buy a new rim.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 17 2010, 12:19 PM~18591321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 17 2010, 11:24 AM~18591352
> *:wow:
> *


normal bikes are boring :biggrin: the walmart bikes got shitty metal but still a bitch to cut through. im using cheap ass conduit to put it together since its basically the same shit the frame is made of


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 17 2010, 12:58 PM~18591613
> *normal bikes are boring :biggrin: the walmart bikes got shitty metal but still a bitch to cut through. im using cheap ass conduit to put it together since its basically the same shit the frame is made of
> *


looks good.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 17 2010, 10:59 AM~18591197
> *Cost some loot to fix. Probably cheaper to buy a new rim.
> *


discontinued :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

Wow, that sucks then.


----------



## Esoteric

that can still be fixed



last one for the day


----------



## Bogyoke

The current issue of ROD & KULTURE #23 published Artist Feature article, Michael Paul Smith's Elgin Park. In the mag it's referred to as "Koolsville, MA"

Elgin Park can be seen here:
http://elginpark.smugmug.com/Street-Scenes...809002693_VNe7n


----------



## BiggC

This is a really cool site for gauges. Wouldn't take much to save em and print for use in our models. :biggrin: 

http://www.thehoffmangroup.com/aurora/designergauges.php


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 17 2010, 08:48 PM~18595126
> *This is a really cool site for gauges.  Wouldn't take much to save em and print for use in our models.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.thehoffmangroup.com/aurora/designergauges.php
> *



no shit..the rat rod ones are just freakin cool!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 17 2010, 07:44 PM~18593816
> *that can still be fixed
> last one for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is fuckin sick ..... :0 :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 17 2010, 10:38 PM~18595036
> *The current issue of ROD & KULTURE #23 published Artist Feature article, Michael Paul Smith's Elgin Park. In the mag it's referred to as "Koolsville, MA"
> 
> Elgin Park can be seen here:
> http://elginpark.smugmug.com/Street-Scenes...809002693_VNe7n
> *


I like checkin' out the cool Elgin Park lo-lo videos. I wish I could go one day.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 17 2010, 08:48 PM~18595126
> *This is a really cool site for gauges.  Wouldn't take much to save em and print for use in our models.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.thehoffmangroup.com/aurora/designergauges.php
> *



you know something, ive never thought about this before!! i sell this brand all day long where i work and have the entire line of the hoffman group at hand! and all cataloges for everything they make! never thought to use anything in a model!!


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Esoteric

THOSE GAUGES AINT BAD


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 15 2010, 11:11 AM~18573772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1968-CHEVROLET...8QQcategoryZ0QQ
he holding out for a Rolex price,,and he's probably get it..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...T#ht_4481wt_932
anything under this amount for a 63-64 rivi, has my endorsement! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...IT#ht_500wt_722
this was an okay deal for this rivi
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...T#ht_3682wt_932
the dude got a $200 offer, and he's holding out for $400

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...IT#ht_987wt_932
I payed to much for this.. but when you know you want something? you know your 
gonna dig a little deeper..








My intention is not to sell Rolex cars, but one day be the owner of large Rolex collection.. And hopefully get better at putting them back together..


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## BiggC

Found my casket for when I kick the bucket.  

http://sites.google.com/site/cruisincaskets/


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 18 2010, 08:25 PM~18600871
> *Found my casket for when I kick the bucket.
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/cruisincaskets/
> *


 i DONT WANT TO KICK FOR ANOTHER 60 YEARS OR SO... HOPEFULLY BY THEN
THEY WILL FIGURE OUT A WAY FOR US TO TAKE OUR TOYS WITH US...?
LIKE THE EGYPTIAN KINGS,, GOT BERRIED WITH ALL THERE STUFF 
AND COUPLE GIRLS TO KEEP THEM COMPANY! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0 

its home 

well my brothers not mine


----------



## Esoteric

revell has no plans for a 68 or 69 impala


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 18 2010, 09:25 PM~18600871
> *Found my casket for when I kick the bucket.
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/cruisincaskets/
> *



hell yeah, that was a genius idea


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 19 2010, 01:06 AM~18601865
> *hell yeah, that was a genius idea
> *


No kidding, wish I would've thought of it. lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 17 2010, 09:05 PM~18595299
> *I like checkin' out the cool Elgin Park lo-lo videos. I wish I could go one day.
> *


I THINK YOU TALKING ABOUT EYLISAN pARK!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 19 2010, 12:26 AM~18602262
> *I THINK YOU TALKING ABOUT EYLISAN pARK!
> *


hell yeah thats spot for all socali club pinics been thur many times :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

nmh_YqnKpns&feature


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

obsession fest is today down here in ATL  and i cant go cuz we're heading back  shiiiiett


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2010, 05:15 AM~18602565
> *obsession fest is today down here in ATL  and i cant go cuz we're heading back  shiiiiett
> *


one of the baddest..if not the baddest show on the eastcoast


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh shit it is isnt it..yeah i been with the guys of obsession..they got some god damn clean cars! And Perry..christ, he knows his hydro setups. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 19 2010, 03:27 AM~18602446
> *nmh_YqnKpns&feature
> 
> *


kool ass old vid. how times have changed!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 19 2010, 03:26 AM~18602262
> *I THINK YOU TALKING ABOUT EYLISAN pARK!
> *


Yeah, Lol! my bad!! :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

dam , doing yard wrk aint no joke in this az heat :burn: ...cutting the bushes , cutting the lawn and covering all the craters the dog did


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 19 2010, 01:41 PM~18604498
> *dam , doing yard wrk aint no joke in this az heat  :burn: ...cutting the bushes , cutting the lawn and covering all the craters the dog did
> *



its pouring rain here.....


----------



## phatras

A few of you have said that you wanted some of the 4yourride wheels.. Well now is your chance.. I talked to erik and he has some left. He only has a few of the lips left but lots of the pe. He will make more of the lips. If any one is interested Im putting together a buy for them. We need a general count of how many sets people want to order. Once we get a count the order will go in and final price will be set. THEN PREPAYMENT WILL BE REQUIRED.. Sorry guys I dont care if you want 1 or 50 sets im not buying them and waiting for you to pay me.. If you want 3 sets your paying for them up front. So if you want in pm me.. Name, and number of what styles you want..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 19 2010, 02:27 PM~18604719
> *A few of you have said that you wanted some of the 4yourride wheels.. Well now is your chance.. I talked to erik and he has some left. He only has a few of the lips left but lots of the pe. He will make more of the lips. If any one is interested Im putting together a buy for them. We need a general count of how many sets people want to order. Once we get a count the order will go in and final price will be set. THEN PREPAYMENT WILL BE REQUIRED.. Sorry guys I dont care if you want 1 or 50 sets im not buying them and waiting for you to pay me.. If you want 3 sets your paying for them up front. So if you want in pm me.. Name, and number of what styles you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAMPLE PICS?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2010, 08:51 AM~18602905
> *kool ass old vid. how times have changed!
> *



the dude in the hydro shop is andy douglas he paved the way for what hydros have become today i work for his ex wife lol and he know owns severl hobby shops in san jose one of wich our models are at right now i kick back with him sometimes love to hear the old stories he called me awhile back for his photo shoot to borrow my daytons and old scool andys pumps to put on his chevy for lowrider mag i figgured he would have some of his own shit laying around he isnt much for lowriders these days he has hotrods now he kinda more of a go to where the money is at kinda guy


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 19 2010, 03:29 PM~18604725
> *SAMPLE PICS?
> *


WOW.. are you really asking for a sample pic when you quoited the picture of the product??


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: :0 :biggrin:  That's what's up!!!  :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 19 2010, 04:27 PM~18604719
> *A few of you have said that you wanted some of the 4yourride wheels.. Well now is your chance.. I talked to erik and he has some left. He only has a few of the lips left but lots of the pe. He will make more of the lips. If any one is interested Im putting together a buy for them. We need a general count of how many sets people want to order. Once we get a count the order will go in and final price will be set. THEN PREPAYMENT WILL BE REQUIRED.. Sorry guys I dont care if you want 1 or 50 sets im not buying them and waiting for you to pay me.. If you want 3 sets your paying for them up front. So if you want in pm me.. Name, and number of what styles you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you've ever wanted a set, this may be the only chance he'll sale these again. So I for one am going to jump at the chance to own a couple sets. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

whats the best brake fluid to strip paint off?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 19 2010, 04:06 PM~18605154
> *whats the best brake fluid to strip paint off?
> *


dot 3


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 19 2010, 06:08 PM~18605167
> *dot 3
> *


thanks bro am go buy some right now 
some one told me dot 2 but just want to make sure

thanks for always helping me out.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats this? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 19 2010, 04:15 PM~18605203
> *thanks bro am go buy some right now
> some one told me dot 2 but just want to make sure
> 
> thanks for always helping me out.
> *


i dont like to use it dawn power dissolve is the shit and doesnt fuck the body up


----------



## darkside customs

This isnt model related, but its driving me nuts tryin to find this...
Tha Dogg Pound's sampled a song on "Lets Play House"...
The original song was also used in the move The Substitute, but I cant find it on the Soundtrack and the song listings on the ending credits for that movie doesnt show it...

I wanna say it was Parliament that did the original.... This is gonna fuckin drive me nuts


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2010, 08:17 PM~18607215
> *whats this? :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where did you find those at?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

place in GA... :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2010, 09:24 PM~18607880
> *place in GA... :biggrin:
> *



Lucky  , I have been trying to get a few of those.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

man, that fool...

hobbytown in atlanta has everything... :biggrin: 

and i knew about this like saturday anyways..lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2010, 08:17 PM~18607215
> *whats this? :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Come on man> what i got to do for a M. PLAQUE? I WILL GIVE YOU 
A USO PLAQUE AND PAY FOR THE M. PLAQUE AND SHIPPING.,.. 
COME ON COME ON .. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 19 2010, 09:56 PM~18608524
> *Come on man> what i got to do for a M. PLAQUE? I WILL GIVE YOU
> A USO PLAQUE AND PAY FOR THE M. PLAQUE AND SHIPPING.,..
> COME ON COME ON ..  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY MARKIE THIS DIDIN SOUND RIGHT :0 :wow: SORRY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 19 2010, 11:14 PM~18608615
> *HEY MARKIE THIS DIDIN SOUND RIGHT :0  :wow: SORRY BRO :biggrin:
> *


no it sounded like a desperate fiend. And for an M plaque?
I am a desperate fiend! :biggrin:

hey i found all these old kits that this lady gave to a hobby store.

remember the monograhm pinto drag car? I found this old lincoln vert by a company 
called (Pyro)is that a rare kit? I think i seen amt do the same lincoln..
but it was only $20..so I tried to hide the kit..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 20 2010, 02:04 AM~18609085
> *no it sounded like a desperate fiend. And for an M plaque?
> I am a desperate fiend! :biggrin:
> 
> hey i found all these old kits that this lady gave to a hobby store.
> 
> remember the monograhm pinto drag car? I found this old lincoln vert by a company
> called (Pyro)is that a rare kit? I think i seen amt do the same lincoln..
> but it was only $20..so I tried to hide the kit..
> *


 i wouldnt fuck with anything made by pyro lol


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 19 2010, 02:27 AM~18602446
> *nmh_YqnKpns&feature
> 
> *


1:22 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 19 2010, 01:30 PM~18604726
> *the dude in the hydro shop is andy douglas he paved the way for what hydros have become today i work for his ex wife lol and he know owns severl hobby shops in san jose one of wich our models are at right now i kick back with him sometimes love to hear the old stories he called me awhile back  for his photo shoot to borrow my daytons  and old scool andys pumps to put on his chevy for lowrider mag  i figgured he would have some of his own shit laying around  he isnt much for lowriders these days he has hotrods now he kinda more of a go to where the money is at kinda guy
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 19 2010, 02:52 PM~18604823
> *:wow:  :0 :biggrin:  That's what's up!!!  :biggrin: :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 19 2010, 04:27 PM~18604719
> *A few of you have said that you wanted some of the 4yourride wheels.. Well now is your chance.. I talked to erik and he has some left. He only has a few of the lips left but lots of the pe. He will make more of the lips. If any one is interested Im putting together a buy for them. We need a general count of how many sets people want to order. Once we get a count the order will go in and final price will be set. THEN PREPAYMENT WILL BE REQUIRED.. Sorry guys I dont care if you want 1 or 50 sets im not buying them and waiting for you to pay me.. If you want 3 sets your paying for them up front. So if you want in pm me.. Name, and number of what styles you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 20 2010, 08:16 AM~18610013
> *i wouldnt fuck with anything made by pyro lol
> *


say no more.. no kit for me. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ive been searchin for a M plaque for a long minute now


----------



## SlammdSonoma

one of the baddest in Atlanta...this cars clean as hell.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 20 2010, 02:11 PM~18612904
> *one of the baddest in Atlanta...this cars clean as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks just like the one that pops up around shows here exept dude has all black wheels.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres the rest of what the hell i missed on saturday.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=534326&st=300

damn good ass load of impys pics in there!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 20 2010, 03:11 PM~18612904
> *one of the baddest in Atlanta...this cars clean as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












my homies being all redone right now


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 20 2010, 06:58 PM~18616247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies being all redone right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

This guy has some bad ass builds. If you get some time check em out.  

http://www.sonic.net/~joymkrs/Dahm/index.shtml


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 21 2010, 09:33 AM~18621184
> *This guy has some bad ass builds. If you get some time check em out.
> 
> http://www.sonic.net/~joymkrs/Dahm/index.shtml
> *


Ira is the shit havent seen him post anything on the spotlight MSB in a while


----------



## ShowRodFreak

He's been real busy. He mostly hangs out at dave's Show Rod rally.


----------



## Esoteric

all the welding is done i got burned twice and fucked up my comfortable jeans. im gonna add a 26" springer and cut the post sticking out at the bottom. 
























kickstands are for pussies


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fucking sweet....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Atlanta, GA :0








































































looked exactly like mine at night...heres mine for those who dunno









an then i saw this thing in person, never thought i would :0 :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

what puked on that poor chevy? it looks like a gay pride rally done fell on it.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 21 2010, 11:33 AM~18621184
> *This guy has some bad ass builds. If you get some time check em out.
> 
> http://www.sonic.net/~joymkrs/Dahm/index.shtml
> *


wow some sick shit in there i like the elco with the 4x4x4x4 bike.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:facepalm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this chevelle was in front of it... didnt really snap a good one of it


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 03:52 PM~18624120
> *all the welding is done i got burned twice and fucked up my comfortable jeans. im gonna add a 26" springer and cut the post sticking out at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kickstands are for pussies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's fuckin crazy dude


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 04:31 PM~18624486
> *what puked on that poor chevy? it looks like a gay pride rally done fell on it.....
> *


that's funny as hell!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

MAS wheels are too expensive, using the rallys from the 69 chevelle and the rings from pegasus low pros, i have a pretty fair copy...


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 04:46 PM~18625172
> *MAS wheels are too expensive, using the rallys from the 69 chevelle and the rings from pegasus low pros, i have a pretty fair copy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those look pretty good.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 05:52 PM~18624120
> *all the welding is done i got burned twice and fucked up my comfortable jeans. im gonna add a 26" springer and cut the post sticking out at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kickstands are for pussies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's pretty bad ass.... One question though..... How the hell you gonna turn on that thing??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18625564


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i like wheels.. old school wheels ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 21 2010, 05:28 PM~18625502
> *That's pretty bad ass.... One question though..... How the hell you gonna turn on that thing??
> *


i tested that its just like my last bike it turns but i have to ride wide on corners


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 05:47 PM~18625666
> *i like wheels.. old school wheels ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 06:47 PM~18625666
> *i like wheels.. old school wheels ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 06:46 PM~18625172
> *MAS wheels are too expensive, using the rallys from the 69 chevelle and the rings from pegasus low pros, i have a pretty fair copy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a good idea, but the MAS wheels are bigger in diameter then those are.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 21 2010, 07:15 PM~18625953
> *Thats a good idea, but the MAS wheels are bigger in diameter then those are.
> *


well same diameter 19" but the mas ones are way better proportioned.. they dont have big fat lips on each side and the center cap is larger to go with the larger wheel.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Eh , works for me ....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Eh , works for me ....


----------



## kustombuilder

I got this ride for sale.
15 bucks shipped.I only took the engine.rest of the car is untouched. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 06:47 PM~18625666
> *i like wheels.. old school wheels ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



send me those hub caps ill put them to use :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 21 2010, 07:14 PM~18626545
> *send me those hub caps ill put them to use :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 07:46 PM~18625172
> *MAS wheels are too expensive, using the rallys from the 69 chevelle and the rings from pegasus low pros, i have a pretty fair copy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




no offense............... but them ralleys look terrible bro, inside them rings they look like shit  

you gotta pay to play, get you some MAS ralleys  some things just shouldn't be scratched


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 21 2010, 08:13 PM~18627300
> *no offense...............  but them ralleys look terrible bro, inside them rings they look like shit
> 
> you gotta pay to play, get you some MAS ralleys  some things just shouldn't be scratched
> *


eh, its whatever, i like them, and finished up they would be good enough to me, ill be damned if i pay 51 for some rims i can make for 10, i could put that money to the Bitch....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 11:19 PM~18627377
> *eh, its whatever, i like them, and finished up they would be good enough to me, ill be damned if i pay 51 for some rims i can make for 10, i could put that money to the Bitch....
> *




lol i feel you, to each there own i guess............ i rather save my scratch and doit the right way, but i know some cats look at this hobby as the cheapest way possible, and sometimes that doesn't always work ya know!

but do your thing bro, i aint mad atcha :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

Ok, can anyone explain this one??? I type in layitlow.com on my computer and the main page doesnt display, its blank... I try google and the same thing... I finally googled Layitlow.com model car forum and I was able to jump on here from doin that, but had to log in again...


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 21 2010, 09:34 PM~18627563
> *Ok, can anyone explain this one??? I type in layitlow.com on my computer and the main page doesnt display, its blank... I try google and the same thing... I finally googled Layitlow.com model car forum and I was able to jump on here from doin that, but had to log in again...
> *


its because well dotn know how to say this but we really dotn like you anymore..lol.. we were trying to keep ya out.. Really i have the model section bookmarked so i dont go to the home page so not sure what the issue might be.. They might be doing updates..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 21 2010, 08:36 PM~18627594
> *its because well dotn know how to say this but we really dotn like you anymore..lol.. we were trying to keep ya out.. Really i have the model section bookmarked so i dont go to the home page so not sure what the issue might be.. They might be doing updates..
> *


Thats what Im gonna do now.... I changed this damn main page shit before, but now my dumb ass cant figure it out... lol


----------



## phatras

im leaving this open till Friday..We are shooting for the original price of 30 a set plus shipping and paypal fees buts its open still depending on price of aluminum.. so if you want to reserve a set get me a pm now. 

A few of you have said that you wanted some of the 4yourride wheels.. Well now is your chance.. I talked to erik and he has some left. He only has a few of the lips left but lots of the pe. He will make more of the lips. If any one is interested Im putting together a buy for them. We need a general count of how many sets people want to order. Once we get a count the order will go in and final price will be set. THEN PREPAYMENT WILL BE REQUIRED.. Sorry guys I dont care if you want 1 or 50 sets im not buying them and waiting for you to pay me.. If you want 3 sets your paying for them up front. So if you want in pm me.. Name, and number of what styles you want..


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 21 2010, 10:36 PM~18627594
> *its because well dotn know how to say this but we really dotn like you anymore..lol.. we were trying to keep ya out.. Really i have the model section bookmarked so i dont go to the home page so not sure what the issue might be.. They might be doing updates..
> *


Thats the same thing I do.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Sep 21 2010, 03:31 PM~18624486-->
> 
> 
> 
> what puked on that poor chevy? it looks like a gay pride rally done fell on it.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 21 2010, 03:35 PM~18624530
> *this chevelle was in front of it... didnt really snap a good one of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, thats one thing I miss is not rollin down Peachtree St. in Atlanta... Especially on a Friday or Saturday night....


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2010, 04:49 PM~18625682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where (and for how much) can I get a set of these?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 21 2010, 11:53 PM~18627816
> *im leaving this open till Friday..We are shooting for the original price of 30 a set plus shipping and paypal fees buts its open still depending on price of aluminum..  so if you want to reserve a set get me a pm now.
> 
> A few of you have said that you wanted some of the 4yourride wheels.. Well now is your chance.. I talked to erik and he has some left. He only has a few of the lips left but lots of the pe. He will make more of the lips. If any one is interested Im putting together a buy for them. We need a general count of how many sets people want to order. Once we get a count the order will go in and final price will be set. THEN PREPAYMENT WILL BE REQUIRED.. Sorry guys I dont care if you want 1 or 50 sets im not buying them and waiting for you to pay me.. If you want 3 sets your paying for them up front. So if you want in pm me.. Name, and number of what styles you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 21 2010, 03:27 PM~18624457
> *
> 
> an then i saw this thing in person, never thought i would :0 :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks sick! ignorant motherfuckers think evrything belongs on 13 or 14s.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 09:21 PM~18628110
> *looks sick! ignorant motherfuckers think evrything belongs on 13 or 14s.
> *


yep sick is right, i puked a bit when i saw it .... pink blue and purple... a fucking *** flag....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

yea u dont got taste in cars urself homboy


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 09:36 PM~18628294
> *yep sick is right, i puked a bit when i saw it .... pink blue and purple... a fucking *** flag....
> *


ive built pink cars i continue to build pink cars. im not a *** and any of my rides u cant even park ur junk next to mines. real fukin talk

yea i do like pink! ****** hated it, hoe's loved it  
























:0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 02:52 PM~18624120
> *all the welding is done i got burned twice and fucked up my comfortable jeans. im gonna add a 26" springer and cut the post sticking out at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kickstands are for pussies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IF SOME MEN FROM MARS DECIDE TO LAND,,, AND DEMAND THAT THEY GET THERE BIKE BACK? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 05:47 PM~18625666
> *i like wheels.. old school wheels ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HEY THA ONES WITH TIRES ON THEM.. THOSE ARE THOSE SO CALLED
SWANGERS THAT GUY WAS ASKING FOR!


----------



## pancho1969

:drama: 



> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 08:40 PM~18628336
> *ive built pink cars i continue to build pink cars. im not a *** and any of my rides u cant even park ur junk next to mines. real fukin talk
> 
> yea i do like pink! ****** hated it, hoe's loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: let em no who painted jay :worship: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2010, 08:17 PM~18607215
> *whats this? :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OKAY NOW THERES NO PICTURE> TO GO ALONG WITH (NONE ANSWER)
WHEN i ASKED ABOUT THE MAJESTICS PLAQUE THAT WAS JUST ON THESE PAGE'S!
(SO WHATS UP? DONT TELL ME THOSE MODELS PLAQUES ARE FORBIDIN
ITEAMS NOW! A SIMPLE YES OR NO WILL DO!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 05:50 PM~18625689
> *
> *


E. WHAT HAPPENED WITH THAT HOPPER YOU WERE BUILDING?


----------



## Hydrohype

I GOT RIPPED OFF RECENTLY! oN THE SIDE OF MY MOMS HOUSE,
THERE IS GROCERY SHOPPING CART, THAT i HAVE HAD FOR 2 OR THREE YEARS
i HAVE THREE SOLENOIDS BOLTED TO THE HANDLE OF THE SHOPPING CART. 
AND IN THE CART THERE WERE TWO (SOMETIMES THREE) GREY TOP MARINE 
BATTERYS!








( NO THE GROCERY CART WAS NOT LIFTED) i USE THE CART WHEN DOING A NEW INSTALL OR A REPAIR OF SYSTEM.. iF A CAR IS HAVING PROBLEMS OR HAS NO
BATTERY'S IN THE TRUNK..I COULD WHEEL THE SHOPPING CART OVER TO THE CAR i AM WORKING ON. HOOK UP MY OWN SWITCH'S WITH ALLIGATORS AND MAKE IT WORK... WELL THE CART HAS HAD TWO OF MY TROJAN STYLE GREY BATTERY'S
THAT ARE OUT OF MY BROUGHAM FOR THE LAST 4 OR 5 MONTH;S....
YESTERDAY i NOTICED THE CART IS EMPTY. SOME BODY WALKED UP MY DRIVEWAY. 
RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY KITCHEN WINDOW. AND WALKED OFF WITH MY BATTERY'S..
SOME JUNKY,,PROBABLY GOT $20 FOR $150 WORTH OF BATTERY'S..
BUT I FEEL MORE VIOLATED BECAUSE IT WAS AT MY MOMS HOUSE. 
(LIKE WHAT ELSE WOULD THEY TAKE IF THEY THOUGHT THEY COULD)
I NEED CAMERAS AND FIRE POWER! AND TRY NOT TO BE CARELESS LIKE THAT AGAIN!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 21 2010, 10:48 PM~18629029
> *E. WHAT HAPPENED WITH THAT HOPPER YOU WERE BUILDING?
> *


smashed it


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18628336
> *ive built pink cars i continue to build pink cars. im not a *** and any of my rides u cant even park ur junk next to mines. real fukin talk
> 
> yea i do like pink! ****** hated it, hoe's loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie, this is one bad ass ride right here.... Some cars look good in pink and this one was one of them.... NICE!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 21 2010, 11:20 PM~18629192
> *smashed it
> *


 THERES AN OPEN COUCH (NO **** STUFF) OVER AT (HORROR STORIES)
IF YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Sep 21 2010, 09:39 PM~18628318-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea u dont got taste in cars urself homboy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: riiiight....
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18628336
> *ive built pink cars i continue to build pink cars. im not a *** and any of my rides u cant even park ur junk next to mines. real fukin talk
> 
> yea i do like pink! ****** hated it, hoe's loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep you are right i cant park my junk next to yours. but did you build your car yourself with no shops , from the ground up? didnt think so , so back the fuck up with that bullshit :uh: ... i never sauid anything was wrong with a pink car, but that fucked up ass chevy looks like the poster child for a gay pride rally...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 22 2010, 04:36 AM~18629806
> *:uh:  riiiight....
> 
> yep you are right i cant park my junk next to yours. but did you build your car yourself with no shops , from the ground up? didnt think so , so back the fuck up with that bullshit :uh: ... i never sauid anything was wrong with a pink car, but that fucked up ass chevy looks like the poster child for a gay pride rally...
> *











***** who the fuck told u that??? the regal, the ls and the impala ALL got built in the same yard your lookin at in the pics. in the pic of my impala roof u see the cart in front of the car all my paints i do them with 100 ebay guns. no shops here homeboy. ground up in MY BACKYARD.uve made the comment bout the colors b4 so thats y i jumped. im done


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Sep 21 2010, 10:21 PM~18628784-->
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> :wow: let em no who painted jay :worship:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Sep 21 2010, 11:23 PM~18629205
> *homie, this is one bad ass ride right here.... Some cars look good in pink and this one was one of them.... NICE!!!
> *



thanx alot homie's.... and P u already know. i painted it in the backyard. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 21 2010, 10:59 PM~18627901
> *where (and for how much) can I get a set of these?
> *



These wheels have the AMT Rockets from a 69 olds 442 kit inside a set of 1109 rings and the Pegasus 155.80- 13 tire ! The pick was posted cause Hearse has 2 sets of the rockets in a pic he posted so i posted this pic to show him he's always 2 steps behind and needs to get a running a start if he wants to start show boating on LIL !


----------



## danny chawps

> ive built pink cars i continue to build pink cars. im not a *** and any of my rides u cant even park ur junk next to mines. real fukin talk
> 
> yea i do like pink! ****** hated it, hoe's loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam that top looks sick foo :0 ...shit i wanted to paint my first cutty pink :happysad: :biggrin:
> 
> post more of that top foo


----------



## Linc

i was gunna paint my ls pink..  but had to sell it...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2010, 12:40 AM~18628336
> *ive built pink cars i continue to build pink cars. im not a *** and any of my rides u cant even park ur junk next to mines. real fukin talk
> 
> yea i do like pink! ****** hated it, hoe's loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





you know how i feel foo............. if its tastefully done, its sick  

and that pink regal i would whip all day long, and cats like hearse can laugh all they want, to me that whip is sick as fuck :biggrin: 

and that top on the tre is just plain nasty sick bro! getter done! im waitin for that lowrider mag pic signed of the monte, and when that tre hits the pages foo


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 09:36 PM~18628294
> *yep sick is right, i puked a bit when i saw it .... pink blue and purple... a fucking *** flag....
> *



 :ninja: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18628336
> *ive built pink cars i continue to build pink cars. im not a *** and any of my rides u cant even park ur junk next to mines. real fukin talk
> 
> yea i do like pink! ****** hated it, hoe's loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i never said anything about a pink car, so check yourself. that chevy looks fucking queer, that is all. so i hope you feel better after knocking my JUNK, ill take my primed down lac over a g body any day of the week, theres something about riding in the lap of luxury, where everything was standard and not an option...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 04:34 PM~18635060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat a dick, where did you get the big body hearse and how much? :happysad: :wow:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 05:10 AM~18630077
> *These  wheels    have the  AMT  Rockets  from a  69  olds 442  kit    inside  a  set  of  1109 rings  and  the  Pegasus 155.80- 13  tire !  The  pick  was  posted  cause  Hearse  has  2  sets  of the  rockets  in  a  pic  he  posted  so  i  posted  this  pic  to  show  him  he's  always  2  steps  behind  and  needs  to  get  a  running  a  start    if  he  wants  to  start  show  boating  on  LIL  !
> *


haha cool, Good info thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18635241
> *wat a dick, where did you get the big body hearse and how much? :happysad:  :wow:
> *



Theres a second 1 on its way and THEY ARE NOT FOR SALE ! 



*THEY ARE FOR CUTTIN UP !*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 07:28 PM~18635963
> *Theres  a  second  1  on  its  way  and  THEY  ARE  NOT  FOR  SALE  !
> THEY  ARE  FOR  CUTTIN  UP  !
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Sep 22 2010, 01:40 PM~18633529-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam that top looks sick foo  :0 ...shit i wanted to paint my first cutty pink  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> post more of that top foo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx alot dawg lol thats actually the first time. i revealed the real colors im doin my car.. (<<look at my avi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Sep 22 2010, 01:46 PM~18633575
> *you know how i feel foo............. if its tastefully done, its sick
> 
> and that pink regal i would whip all day long, and cats like hearse can laugh all they want, to me that whip is sick as fuck :biggrin:
> 
> and that top on the tre is just plain nasty sick bro! getter done! im waitin for that lowrider mag pic signed of the monte, and when that tre hits the pages foo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u know, more than anyone.. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Sep 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18634568
> *i never said anything about a pink car, so check yourself. that chevy looks fucking queer, that is all. so i hope you feel better after knocking my JUNK, ill take my primed down lac over a g body any day of the week, theres something about riding in the lap of luxury, where everything was standard and not an option...
> *


lol :tears:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 06:28 PM~18635963
> *Theres  a  second  1  on  its  way  and  THEY  ARE  NOT  FOR  SALE  !
> THEY  ARE  FOR  CUTTIN  UP  !
> *


send me the front clip of one of the big bodies with the grill head lights and bumper!? :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 06:28 PM~18635963
> *Theres  a  second  1  on  its  way  and  THEY  ARE  NOT  FOR  SALE  !
> THEY  ARE  FOR  CUTTIN  UP  !
> *



QUIT HOLDING  !!!!!!!!!!! i want one


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 08:28 PM~18635963
> *Theres  a  second  1  on  its  way  and  THEY  ARE  NOT  FOR  SALE  !
> THEY  ARE  FOR  CUTTIN  UP  !
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 22 2010, 05:19 AM~18629900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had a crush on her when I was young...


----------



## rollindeep408

[/quote]


:run: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 05:34 PM~18635060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick hope to see something happen with that boatail real soon


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 05:29 PM~18635977
> *:wow:
> *


Hey Dave, start multiplying your big bodies that you have , you'll make a killing bro!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 22 2010, 10:22 PM~18638174
> *Hey Dave, start multiplying your big bodies that you have , you'll make a killing bro!!
> *


in the works bro.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 08:23 PM~18638197
> *in the works bro.
> *


I was thinking of casting the 62 Fleetwood I have, I also have a 61 and 63 coming


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 22 2010, 10:25 PM~18638227
> *I was thinking of casting the 62 Fleetwood I have, I also have a 61 and 63 coming
> *


lets do it bro.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 04:34 PM~18635060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


]









did I stutter? Jug head's! They are gonna be cut... 
DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME? I CANT HEAR YOU LITTLE GIRL'S 
DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME? (YES GUNNY WE UNDERSTAND)
Good, now drop and give me 20! no ****...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18638237
> *lets do it bro.
> *


I think I am


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2010, 10:27 PM~18638264
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did I stutter?  Jug head's! They are gonna be cut...
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME? I CANT HEAR YOU LITTLE GIRL'S
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME?  (YES GUNNY WE UNDERSTAND)
> Good, now drop and give me 20!  no ****...
> *


ermy will slap the keyboard out of your hands


----------



## [email protected]

*PAGE 900 BITCHES*


WHERE YOU AT ON THE LIST :0 


THIS THREAD IS STILL MINE :biggrin: 


Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
Poster Posts
[email protected] 1451
BODINE 976
Minidreams Inc. 794
CNDYBLU66SS 671
spikekid999 556
grimreaper69 552
mcloven 430
youcantfademe 406
betoscustoms 402
mademan 355
Reverend Hearse 352
rollinoldskoo 337
Diamond502 322
tyhodge07 295
STREETRACEKING 294
darkside customs 277
SlammdSonoma 269
BiggC 268
Hydrohype 259
Tonioseven 248
tunzafun 218
Project59 217
Pokey 217
lb808 213
rollindeep408 213
CHR1S619 210
MARINATE 200
Bogyoke 194
Esoteric 186
Bos82 181
Siim123 178
Ohio Chad 175
phatras 175
PINK86REGAL 174
MayhemKustomz 171
81cutty 170
LowandBeyond 142
jimbo 140
Linc 137
undead white boy 134
kustombuilder 131
customcoupe68 129
twiztedplasticz 128
408models 127
85Biarittz 124
EVIL C 121
ibuildweniblazeum 114
Mr Biggs 109
93FULLSIZE 105
06150xlt 103
OneLowBull 102
rodburner1974 100
bigdogg323 94
interiorcrocodile 85
Scur-rape-init 82
DA_SQUID 82
stilldownivlife 80
sdkid 78
undercoverimpala 77
pancho1969 76
Smallz 75
just_a-doodz 73
BigPoppa 70
Kirby 68
jevries 67
DEUCES76 66
old low&slo 64
LUXMAN 63
D.L.O.Styles 63
Mr.1/16th 63
danny chawps 62
urjustamemory 60
85 biarittz 58
base905 53
ElRafa 53
texasfunk 51
regalistic 50
lowlow94 48
chevy1964 46
Waco 45
INTHABLOOD 42
Models IV Life 41
eastside1989 41
low4oshow 41
lowridermodels 39
DavisKuztomz 37
716 LAYIN LOW 36
BiggDeee 34
chris mineer 34
crenshaw magraw 34
sweetdreamer 34
hocknberry 33
gseeds 31
phat97yukon 30
Padilla 505 30
airbrushmaster 29
raystrey 28
southside groovin 28
ShowRodFreak 27
Blue s10 26
RIP Viejo 25
8-Ball 25
WhiteDiamondRegal 25
Trendsetta 68 24
DJ-ROY 23
MKD904 21
OFDatTX 20
49NRS SF 19
ElMonte74' 19
zbstr90222 19
calaveras73 18
las_crucez 17
down_by_law 16
SOLO1 16
Will Smith 16
truscale 15
imfamous56 14
Coupe`s and Z's 14
dade county 13
rookiefromcali 13
Aces'N'Eights 12
modeltech 12
lowridin14 12
IBLDMYOWN 11
g-body lowlow 11
TIME MACHINE 11
2lowsyn 11
dig_derange 11
MAZDAT 11
Joker808 10
modelsbyroni 10
josh 78 10
iced 9
RELIC 9
KY502 9
lonnie 9
RaiderPride 8
MTX686 8
coleman9219 8
zfelix 8
cobra98 8
HD Lowrider 8
tequila sunrise 8
bigbearlocos 7
chrisijzerman 7
twinn 7
,,i,, 7
Laidframe 7
kykustoms 6
Juan_559 6
CustomFreak 6
eric64impala 6
wired61 6
jose510ss 6
1SICK8T4 6
FrameDragger 6
drnitrus 5
COAST2COAST 5
Ant-Wan 5
713Lowriderboy 5
caprice on dz 4
PlasticFabricator 4
Kidblack 4
sponserdsk8ter 4
REV. chuck 4
SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE 4
gottie 4
AJ128 4
TerHartzStyle 4
orange candy M.C. 3
thomy205 3
slash 3
Moze 3
chevyguy97 3
SCOOBY SNACKS 3
gagers16 3
All Out Customs 3
PIGEON 3
65rivi 3
MrPhotographer06 3
Dr.aCuLa 3
DJ Englewood 2
Stickz 2
BIGMANDO 2
shamrockshaker 2
juanz1947 2
kymdlr 2
boskeeter 2
TRAFF1C1968 2
kwonchoba1 2
shadow247 2
lowrrico 2
bugs-one 2
STRANGE 2
MC562 2
G~MoneyCustoms 2
IN YA MOUF 2
dyzcustoms 2
lowrodder 2
kenny 2
ROAD DOGG 1 2
KhushbuMalik 2
VintageTin 2
CHUKO 204 2
mo customs 2
CaddyKid253 2
owenart714 1
fronksy 1
JStunn 1
MonsterG 1
TDAIVC 1
Foyeloser 1
ese screw 1
LA COUNTY 1
Spanky 1
RO Sleepy 1
Tilburglowridaz 1
importmadness 1
_Bandido_ 1
cwplanet 1
gods son 3 1
JPR1772 1
phantomblue13 1
SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY 1
GRodriguez 1
Met8to 1
Jantrix 1
MrBiggs7 1
LayitLowspy 1
dutchone 1
Lil_Jesse 1
AZ WAR CHIEF 1
MAYHEM 1
steelers#1 1
73drop JS 1
macgyver 1
Kivao 1
oldskool 67 1
STR8-CLOWN'N 1
Black64s 1
EL MOOSE 1
undercoverusername 1
BONES_712 1
bad news 1
hwtc2002 1
ant916ness 1
streetrider 1
regalman806 1
Ese Caqui 1
Loco Yesca 1
taino 1
JMONEY 1
socios b.c. prez 1
the_cat 1
Mr.Fleetwood94 1
relaxednoma 1
74_Glass 1
REC 1
mike c 1
dodgerblue62 1
dylopez 1
ehaase 1
DYABLITO 1
Ragtop Ted 1
68impalatattooman 1
louies90 1
MONTE^MAN^ 1
ptman2002 1
87regal305 1
King Krush 79 1
BigLazy903 1
FloRida 1
budgetblueoval 1
yOuNgWiCkS 1
bills chop shop 1
sr.woodgrain 1
DOUGHBOY91 1
VItreryda 1
1ofaknd 1
OJ Hydraulics 1
badgas 1
Meeba 1
jrobles 1
TUFENUF 1
BigTModels 1
show-bound 1
DoUgH 1
phantomw351 1
julian blea 1
Wicked 1
caddydaddy1 1
RO 4 LIFE 1
Close window & open topic


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2010, 10:33 PM~18638350
> *PAGE 900 BITCHES
> WHERE YOU AT ON THE LIST :0
> THIS THREAD IS STILL MINE :biggrin:
> Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster  Posts
> [email protected]  1451
> BODINE  976
> Minidreams Inc.  794
> CNDYBLU66SS  671
> spikekid999  556
> grimreaper69  552
> mcloven  430
> youcantfademe  406
> betoscustoms  402
> mademan  355
> Reverend Hearse  352
> rollinoldskoo  337
> Diamond502  322
> tyhodge07  295
> STREETRACEKING  294
> darkside customs  277
> SlammdSonoma  269
> BiggC  268
> Hydrohype  259
> Tonioseven  248
> tunzafun  218
> Project59  217
> Pokey  217
> lb808  213
> rollindeep408  213
> CHR1S619  210
> MARINATE  200
> Bogyoke  194
> Esoteric  186
> Bos82  181
> Siim123  178
> Ohio Chad  175
> phatras  175
> PINK86REGAL  174
> MayhemKustomz  171
> 81cutty  170
> LowandBeyond  142
> jimbo  140
> Linc  137
> undead white boy  134
> kustombuilder  131
> customcoupe68  129
> twiztedplasticz  128
> 408models  127
> 85Biarittz  124
> EVIL C  121
> ibuildweniblazeum  114
> Mr Biggs  109
> 93FULLSIZE  105
> 06150xlt  103
> OneLowBull  102
> rodburner1974  100
> bigdogg323  94
> interiorcrocodile  85
> Scur-rape-init  82
> DA_SQUID  82
> stilldownivlife  80
> sdkid  78
> undercoverimpala  77
> pancho1969  76
> Smallz  75
> just_a-doodz  73
> BigPoppa  70
> Kirby  68
> jevries  67
> DEUCES76  66
> old low&slo  64
> LUXMAN  63
> D.L.O.Styles  63
> Mr.1/16th  63
> danny chawps  62
> urjustamemory  60
> 85 biarittz  58
> base905  53
> ElRafa  53
> texasfunk  51
> regalistic  50
> lowlow94  48
> chevy1964  46
> Waco  45
> INTHABLOOD  42
> Models IV Life  41
> eastside1989  41
> low4oshow  41
> lowridermodels  39
> DavisKuztomz  37
> 716 LAYIN LOW  36
> BiggDeee  34
> chris mineer  34
> crenshaw magraw  34
> sweetdreamer  34
> hocknberry  33
> gseeds  31
> phat97yukon  30
> Padilla 505  30
> airbrushmaster  29
> raystrey  28
> southside groovin  28
> ShowRodFreak  27
> Blue s10  26
> RIP Viejo  25
> 8-Ball  25
> WhiteDiamondRegal  25
> Trendsetta 68  24
> DJ-ROY  23
> MKD904  21
> OFDatTX  20
> 49NRS SF  19
> ElMonte74'  19
> zbstr90222  19
> calaveras73  18
> las_crucez  17
> down_by_law  16
> SOLO1  16
> Will Smith  16
> truscale  15
> imfamous56  14
> Coupe`s and Z's  14
> dade county  13
> rookiefromcali  13
> Aces'N'Eights  12
> modeltech  12
> lowridin14  12
> IBLDMYOWN  11
> g-body lowlow  11
> TIME MACHINE  11
> 2lowsyn  11
> dig_derange  11
> MAZDAT  11
> Joker808  10
> modelsbyroni  10
> josh 78  10
> iced  9
> RELIC  9
> KY502  9
> lonnie  9
> RaiderPride  8
> MTX686  8
> coleman9219  8
> zfelix  8
> cobra98  8
> HD Lowrider  8
> tequila sunrise  8
> bigbearlocos  7
> chrisijzerman  7
> twinn  7
> ,,i,,  7
> Laidframe  7
> kykustoms  6
> Juan_559  6
> CustomFreak  6
> eric64impala  6
> wired61  6
> jose510ss  6
> 1SICK8T4  6
> FrameDragger  6
> drnitrus  5
> COAST2COAST  5
> Ant-Wan  5
> 713Lowriderboy  5
> caprice on dz  4
> PlasticFabricator  4
> Kidblack  4
> sponserdsk8ter  4
> REV. chuck  4
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE  4
> gottie  4
> AJ128  4
> TerHartzStyle  4
> orange candy M.C.  3
> thomy205  3
> slash  3
> Moze  3
> chevyguy97  3
> SCOOBY SNACKS  3
> gagers16  3
> All Out Customs  3
> PIGEON  3
> 65rivi  3
> MrPhotographer06  3
> Dr.aCuLa  3
> DJ Englewood  2
> Stickz  2
> BIGMANDO  2
> shamrockshaker  2
> juanz1947  2
> kymdlr  2
> boskeeter  2
> TRAFF1C1968  2
> kwonchoba1  2
> shadow247  2
> lowrrico  2
> bugs-one  2
> STRANGE  2
> MC562  2
> G~MoneyCustoms  2
> IN YA MOUF  2
> dyzcustoms  2
> lowrodder  2
> kenny  2
> ROAD DOGG 1  2
> KhushbuMalik  2
> VintageTin  2
> CHUKO 204  2
> mo customs  2
> CaddyKid253  2
> owenart714  1
> fronksy  1
> JStunn  1
> MonsterG  1
> TDAIVC  1
> Foyeloser  1
> ese screw  1
> LA COUNTY  1
> Spanky  1
> RO Sleepy  1
> Tilburglowridaz  1
> importmadness  1
> _Bandido_  1
> cwplanet  1
> gods son 3  1
> JPR1772  1
> phantomblue13  1
> SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY  1
> GRodriguez  1
> Met8to  1
> Jantrix  1
> MrBiggs7  1
> LayitLowspy  1
> dutchone  1
> Lil_Jesse  1
> AZ WAR CHIEF  1
> MAYHEM  1
> steelers#1  1
> 73drop JS  1
> macgyver  1
> Kivao  1
> oldskool 67  1
> STR8-CLOWN'N  1
> Black64s  1
> EL MOOSE  1
> undercoverusername  1
> BONES_712  1
> bad news  1
> hwtc2002  1
> ant916ness  1
> streetrider  1
> regalman806  1
> Ese Caqui  1
> Loco Yesca  1
> taino  1
> JMONEY  1
> socios b.c. prez  1
> the_cat  1
> Mr.Fleetwood94  1
> relaxednoma  1
> 74_Glass  1
> REC  1
> mike c  1
> dodgerblue62  1
> dylopez  1
> ehaase  1
> DYABLITO  1
> Ragtop Ted  1
> 68impalatattooman  1
> louies90  1
> MONTE^MAN^  1
> ptman2002  1
> 87regal305  1
> King Krush 79  1
> BigLazy903  1
> FloRida  1
> budgetblueoval  1
> yOuNgWiCkS  1
> bills chop shop  1
> sr.woodgrain  1
> DOUGHBOY91  1
> VItreryda  1
> 1ofaknd  1
> OJ Hydraulics  1
> badgas  1
> Meeba  1
> jrobles  1
> TUFENUF  1
> BigTModels  1
> show-bound  1
> DoUgH  1
> phantomw351  1
> julian blea  1
> Wicked  1
> caddydaddy1  1
> RO 4 LIFE  1
> Close window & open topic
> *


----------



## [email protected]

lol i knew your dumb ass was gonna say somethin stupid lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2010, 10:39 PM~18638428
> *lol i knew your dumb ass was gonna say somethin stupid lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 08:38 PM~18638415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where do you find these super size pics and smileys Dave? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 23 2010, 12:40 AM~18638448
> *:roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 22 2010, 10:41 PM~18638456
> *Where do you find these super size pics and smileys Dave?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


google


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 08:42 PM~18638462
> *google
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 22 2010, 10:43 PM~18638479
> *
> *


----------



## phatras

> *PAGE 900 BITCHES*
> WHERE YOU AT ON THE LIST :0
> THIS THREAD IS STILL MINE :biggrin:
> Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster Posts
> [email protected] 1451
> 
> phatras 175
> 
> Pretty sure the post count in this thread is directly related to the amount of sex a person gets.. The less posts the more sex a person gets.. So yea congrats Jeff you get none but your a post whore where as me.. IM getting it as i type.................,jdfbgvdskviubvfds sorry ass hit the keyboard...lmao..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lmao..

jeff, you need a fucking real hobby man :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## phatras

im leaving this open till Friday..We are shooting for the original price of 30 a set plus shipping and paypal fees buts its open still depending on price of aluminum.. so if you want to reserve a set get me a pm now. WHEN YOU PM ME PUT 4YOURRIDE IN SUBJECT.. LIST NUMBER OF WHEEL YOU WANT AND HOW MANY.. Chris and Jeff. both of you please drop me a pm with it set up like this to so i can find what ones ya wanted easier.. 

A few of you have said that you wanted some of the 4yourride wheels.. Well now is your chance.. I talked to erik and he has some left. He only has a few of the lips left but lots of the pe. He will make more of the lips. If any one is interested Im putting together a buy for them. We need a general count of how many sets people want to order. Once we get a count the order will go in and final price will be set. THEN PREPAYMENT WILL BE REQUIRED.. Sorry guys I dont care if you want 1 or 50 sets im not buying them and waiting for you to pay me.. If you want 3 sets your paying for them up front. So if you want in pm me.. Name, and number of what styles you want..


----------



## Hydrohype

> *PAGE 900 BITCHES*
> WHERE YOU AT ON THE LIST :0
> THIS THREAD IS STILL MINE :biggrin:
> Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster Posts
> [email protected] 1451
> 
> phatras 175
> 
> Pretty sure the post count in this thread is directly related to the amount of sex a person gets.. The less posts the more sex a person gets.. So yea congrats Jeff you get none but your a post whore where as me.. IM getting it as i type.................,jdfbgvdskviubvfds sorry ass hit the keyboard...lmao..
> 
> 
> 
> Does phone sex count if the credit card is not in my name?
Click to expand...


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2010, 11:29 PM~18638946
> *Does phone sex count if the credit card is not in my name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not sure on how to call that but damn thats rough.. Some dude is trying to explain 5k in phone sex charges to his wife...lmao.. I swear honey I didnt call them.. Someone stole my card..


----------



## Hydrohype

Beginner's thinking about a build in these hear parts? 
do like the sign says! DIAL 911,,because it's PANCHO TOWN!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2010, 10:33 PM~18638350
> *PAGE 900 BITCHES
> WHERE YOU AT ON THE LIST :0
> THIS THREAD IS STILL MINE :biggrin:
> Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster  Posts
> [email protected]  1451
> BODINE  976
> Minidreams Inc.  794
> CNDYBLU66SS  671
> spikekid999  556
> grimreaper69  552
> mcloven  430
> youcantfademe  406
> betoscustoms  402
> mademan  355
> Reverend Hearse  352
> rollinoldskoo  337
> Diamond502  322
> tyhodge07  295
> STREETRACEKING  294
> darkside customs  277
> SlammdSonoma  269
> BiggC  268
> Hydrohype  259
> Tonioseven  248
> tunzafun  218
> Project59  217
> Pokey  217
> lb808  213
> rollindeep408  213
> CHR1S619  210
> MARINATE  200
> Bogyoke  194
> Esoteric  186
> Bos82  181
> Siim123  178
> Ohio Chad  175
> phatras  175
> PINK86REGAL  174
> MayhemKustomz  171
> 81cutty  170
> LowandBeyond  142
> jimbo  140
> Linc  137
> undead white boy  134
> kustombuilder  131
> customcoupe68  129
> twiztedplasticz  128
> 408models  127
> 85Biarittz  124
> EVIL C  121
> ibuildweniblazeum  114
> Mr Biggs  109
> 93FULLSIZE  105
> 06150xlt  103
> OneLowBull  102
> rodburner1974  100
> bigdogg323  94
> interiorcrocodile  85
> Scur-rape-init  82
> DA_SQUID  82
> stilldownivlife  80
> sdkid  78
> undercoverimpala  77
> pancho1969  76
> Smallz  75
> just_a-doodz  73
> BigPoppa  70
> Kirby  68
> jevries  67
> DEUCES76  66
> old low&slo  64
> LUXMAN  63
> D.L.O.Styles  63
> Mr.1/16th  63
> danny chawps  62
> urjustamemory  60
> 85 biarittz  58
> base905  53
> ElRafa  53
> texasfunk  51
> regalistic  50
> lowlow94  48
> chevy1964  46
> Waco  45
> INTHABLOOD  42
> Models IV Life  41
> eastside1989  41
> low4oshow  41
> lowridermodels  39
> DavisKuztomz  37
> 716 LAYIN LOW  36
> BiggDeee  34
> chris mineer  34
> crenshaw magraw  34
> sweetdreamer  34
> hocknberry  33
> gseeds  31
> phat97yukon  30
> Padilla 505  30
> airbrushmaster  29
> raystrey  28
> southside groovin  28
> ShowRodFreak  27
> Blue s10  26
> RIP Viejo  25
> 8-Ball  25
> WhiteDiamondRegal  25
> Trendsetta 68  24
> DJ-ROY  23
> MKD904  21
> OFDatTX  20
> 49NRS SF  19
> ElMonte74'  19
> zbstr90222  19
> calaveras73  18
> las_crucez  17
> down_by_law  16
> SOLO1  16
> Will Smith  16
> truscale  15
> imfamous56  14
> Coupe`s and Z's  14
> dade county  13
> rookiefromcali  13
> Aces'N'Eights  12
> modeltech  12
> lowridin14  12
> IBLDMYOWN  11
> g-body lowlow  11
> TIME MACHINE  11
> 2lowsyn  11
> dig_derange  11
> MAZDAT  11
> Joker808  10
> modelsbyroni  10
> josh 78  10
> iced  9
> RELIC  9
> KY502  9
> lonnie  9
> RaiderPride  8
> MTX686  8
> coleman9219  8
> zfelix  8
> cobra98  8
> HD Lowrider  8
> tequila sunrise  8
> bigbearlocos  7
> chrisijzerman  7
> twinn  7
> ,,i,,  7
> Laidframe  7
> kykustoms  6
> Juan_559  6
> CustomFreak  6
> eric64impala  6
> wired61  6
> jose510ss  6
> 1SICK8T4  6
> FrameDragger  6
> drnitrus  5
> COAST2COAST  5
> Ant-Wan  5
> 713Lowriderboy  5
> caprice on dz  4
> PlasticFabricator  4
> Kidblack  4
> sponserdsk8ter  4
> REV. chuck  4
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE  4
> gottie  4
> AJ128  4
> TerHartzStyle  4
> orange candy M.C.  3
> thomy205  3
> slash  3
> Moze  3
> chevyguy97  3
> SCOOBY SNACKS  3
> gagers16  3
> All Out Customs  3
> PIGEON  3
> 65rivi  3
> MrPhotographer06  3
> Dr.aCuLa  3
> DJ Englewood  2
> Stickz  2
> BIGMANDO  2
> shamrockshaker  2
> juanz1947  2
> kymdlr  2
> boskeeter  2
> TRAFF1C1968  2
> kwonchoba1  2
> shadow247  2
> lowrrico  2
> bugs-one  2
> STRANGE  2
> MC562  2
> G~MoneyCustoms  2
> IN YA MOUF  2
> dyzcustoms  2
> lowrodder  2
> kenny  2
> ROAD DOGG 1  2
> KhushbuMalik  2
> VintageTin  2
> CHUKO 204  2
> mo customs  2
> CaddyKid253  2
> owenart714  1
> fronksy  1
> JStunn  1
> MonsterG  1
> TDAIVC  1
> Foyeloser  1
> ese screw  1
> LA COUNTY  1
> Spanky  1
> RO Sleepy  1
> Tilburglowridaz  1
> importmadness  1
> _Bandido_  1
> cwplanet  1
> gods son 3  1
> JPR1772  1
> phantomblue13  1
> SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY  1
> GRodriguez  1
> Met8to  1
> Jantrix  1
> MrBiggs7  1
> LayitLowspy  1
> dutchone  1
> Lil_Jesse  1
> AZ WAR CHIEF  1
> MAYHEM  1
> steelers#1  1
> 73drop JS  1
> macgyver  1
> Kivao  1
> oldskool 67  1
> STR8-CLOWN'N  1
> Black64s  1
> EL MOOSE  1
> undercoverusername  1
> BONES_712  1
> bad news  1
> hwtc2002  1
> ant916ness  1
> streetrider  1
> regalman806  1
> Ese Caqui  1
> Loco Yesca  1
> taino  1
> JMONEY  1
> socios b.c. prez  1
> the_cat  1
> Mr.Fleetwood94  1
> relaxednoma  1
> 74_Glass  1
> REC  1
> mike c  1
> dodgerblue62  1
> dylopez  1
> ehaase  1
> DYABLITO  1
> Ragtop Ted  1
> 68impalatattooman  1
> louies90  1
> MONTE^MAN^  1
> ptman2002  1
> 87regal305  1
> King Krush 79  1
> BigLazy903  1
> FloRida  1
> budgetblueoval  1
> yOuNgWiCkS  1
> bills chop shop  1
> sr.woodgrain  1
> DOUGHBOY91  1
> VItreryda  1
> 1ofaknd  1
> OJ Hydraulics  1
> badgas  1
> Meeba  1
> jrobles  1
> TUFENUF  1
> BigTModels  1
> show-bound  1
> DoUgH  1
> phantomw351  1
> julian blea  1
> Wicked  1
> caddydaddy1  1
> RO 4 LIFE  1
> Close window & open topic
> *



thats cause you need to build as much as you talk  :buttkick:































:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2010, 09:39 PM~18639056
> *Beginner's thinking about a build in these hear parts?
> do like the sign says! DIAL 911,,because it's PANCHO TOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 22 2010, 10:30 PM~18638964
> *Not sure on how to call that but damn thats rough.. Some dude is trying to explain 5k in phone sex charges to his wife...lmao.. I swear honey I didnt call them.. Someone stole my card..
> *


 (The husband) i swear honey it was not me! (the wife) well what about this 
charge for a mermaid costume? did'nt you tell me you had a thing for mermaid?
(the husband) Alot of guys have a thing for mermaids! thats just a coincidence! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

WIN A SET OF SPOKES WITH WHITE WALL TIRES..
GUESS THE NAMES OF THE PEOPLE I POSTED IN THE (PHOTO THREAD)
AND THE SCENE OF (WHAT) MOVIE? BY 10M WEST SIDE TIME!
AND YOU WIN ! (ONE PRIZE ONLY) TO KEEP THE THREADS CLEAN ...YOU CAN SUBMIT THE ANSWERS IN MY BUILD THREAD!..(SO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO DONT LIKE IT) DONT HAVE A REASON TO CRY MORE!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 23 2010, 01:49 AM~18639148
> *thats cause you need to build as much as you talk  :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

took the monster out for a ride


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2010, 09:33 PM~18638350
> *PAGE 900 BITCHES
> WHERE YOU AT ON THE LIST :0
> THIS THREAD IS STILL MINE :biggrin:
> Who posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster  Posts
> [email protected]  1451
> BODINE  976
> Minidreams Inc.  794
> CNDYBLU66SS  671
> spikekid999  556
> grimreaper69  552
> mcloven  430
> youcantfademe  406
> betoscustoms  402
> mademan  355
> Reverend Hearse  352
> rollinoldskoo  337
> Diamond502  322
> tyhodge07  295
> STREETRACEKING  294
> darkside customs  277
> SlammdSonoma  269
> BiggC  268
> Hydrohype  259
> Tonioseven  248
> tunzafun  218
> Project59  217
> Pokey  217
> lb808  213
> rollindeep408  213
> CHR1S619  210
> MARINATE  200
> Bogyoke  194
> Esoteric  186
> Bos82  181
> Siim123  178
> Ohio Chad  175
> phatras  175
> PINK86REGAL  174
> MayhemKustomz  171
> 81cutty  170
> LowandBeyond  142
> jimbo  140
> Linc  137
> undead white boy  134
> kustombuilder  131
> customcoupe68  129
> twiztedplasticz  128
> 408models  127
> 85Biarittz  124
> EVIL C  121
> ibuildweniblazeum  114
> Mr Biggs  109
> 93FULLSIZE  105
> 06150xlt  103
> OneLowBull  102
> rodburner1974  100
> bigdogg323  94
> interiorcrocodile  85
> Scur-rape-init  82
> DA_SQUID  82
> stilldownivlife  80
> sdkid  78
> undercoverimpala  77
> pancho1969  76
> Smallz  75
> just_a-doodz  73
> BigPoppa  70
> Kirby  68
> jevries  67
> DEUCES76  66
> old low&slo  64
> LUXMAN  63
> D.L.O.Styles  63
> Mr.1/16th  63
> danny chawps  62
> urjustamemory  60
> 85 biarittz  58
> base905  53
> ElRafa  53
> texasfunk  51
> regalistic  50
> lowlow94  48
> chevy1964  46
> Waco  45
> INTHABLOOD  42
> Models IV Life  41
> eastside1989  41
> low4oshow  41
> lowridermodels  39
> DavisKuztomz  37
> 716 LAYIN LOW  36
> BiggDeee  34
> chris mineer  34
> crenshaw magraw  34
> sweetdreamer  34
> hocknberry  33
> gseeds  31
> phat97yukon  30
> Padilla 505  30
> airbrushmaster  29
> raystrey  28
> southside groovin  28
> ShowRodFreak  27
> Blue s10  26
> RIP Viejo  25
> 8-Ball  25
> WhiteDiamondRegal  25
> Trendsetta 68  24
> DJ-ROY  23
> MKD904  21
> OFDatTX  20
> 49NRS SF  19
> ElMonte74'  19
> zbstr90222  19
> calaveras73  18
> las_crucez  17
> down_by_law  16
> SOLO1  16
> Will Smith  16
> truscale  15
> imfamous56  14
> Coupe`s and Z's  14
> dade county  13
> rookiefromcali  13
> Aces'N'Eights  12
> modeltech  12
> lowridin14  12
> IBLDMYOWN  11
> g-body lowlow  11
> TIME MACHINE  11
> 2lowsyn  11
> dig_derange  11
> MAZDAT  11
> Joker808  10
> modelsbyroni  10
> josh 78  10
> iced  9
> RELIC  9
> KY502  9
> lonnie  9
> RaiderPride  8
> MTX686  8
> coleman9219  8
> zfelix  8
> cobra98  8
> HD Lowrider  8
> tequila sunrise  8
> bigbearlocos  7
> chrisijzerman  7
> twinn  7
> ,,i,,  7
> Laidframe  7
> kykustoms  6
> Juan_559  6
> CustomFreak  6
> eric64impala  6
> wired61  6
> jose510ss  6
> 1SICK8T4  6
> FrameDragger  6
> drnitrus  5
> COAST2COAST  5
> Ant-Wan  5
> 713Lowriderboy  5
> caprice on dz  4
> PlasticFabricator  4
> Kidblack  4
> sponserdsk8ter  4
> REV. chuck  4
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE  4
> gottie  4
> AJ128  4
> TerHartzStyle  4
> orange candy M.C.  3
> thomy205  3
> slash  3
> Moze  3
> chevyguy97  3
> SCOOBY SNACKS  3
> gagers16  3
> All Out Customs  3
> PIGEON  3
> 65rivi  3
> MrPhotographer06  3
> Dr.aCuLa  3
> DJ Englewood  2
> Stickz  2
> BIGMANDO  2
> shamrockshaker  2
> juanz1947  2
> kymdlr  2
> boskeeter  2
> TRAFF1C1968  2
> kwonchoba1  2
> shadow247  2
> lowrrico  2
> bugs-one  2
> STRANGE  2
> MC562  2
> G~MoneyCustoms  2
> IN YA MOUF  2
> dyzcustoms  2
> lowrodder  2
> kenny  2
> ROAD DOGG 1  2
> KhushbuMalik  2
> VintageTin  2
> CHUKO 204  2
> mo customs  2
> CaddyKid253  2
> owenart714  1
> fronksy  1
> JStunn  1
> MonsterG  1
> TDAIVC  1
> Foyeloser  1
> ese screw  1
> LA COUNTY  1
> Spanky  1
> RO Sleepy  1
> Tilburglowridaz  1
> importmadness  1
> _Bandido_  1
> cwplanet  1
> gods son 3  1
> JPR1772  1
> phantomblue13  1
> SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY  1
> GRodriguez  1
> Met8to  1
> Jantrix  1
> MrBiggs7  1
> LayitLowspy  1
> dutchone  1
> Lil_Jesse  1
> AZ WAR CHIEF  1
> MAYHEM  1
> steelers#1  1
> 73drop JS  1
> macgyver  1
> Kivao  1
> oldskool 67  1
> STR8-CLOWN'N  1
> Black64s  1
> EL MOOSE  1
> undercoverusername  1
> BONES_712  1
> bad news  1
> hwtc2002  1
> ant916ness  1
> streetrider  1
> regalman806  1
> Ese Caqui  1
> Loco Yesca  1
> taino  1
> JMONEY  1
> socios b.c. prez  1
> the_cat  1
> Mr.Fleetwood94  1
> relaxednoma  1
> 74_Glass  1
> REC  1
> mike c  1
> dodgerblue62  1
> dylopez  1
> ehaase  1
> DYABLITO  1
> Ragtop Ted  1
> 68impalatattooman  1
> louies90  1
> MONTE^MAN^  1
> ptman2002  1
> 87regal305  1
> King Krush 79  1
> BigLazy903  1
> FloRida  1
> budgetblueoval  1
> yOuNgWiCkS  1
> bills chop shop  1
> sr.woodgrain  1
> DOUGHBOY91  1
> VItreryda  1
> 1ofaknd  1
> OJ Hydraulics  1
> badgas  1
> Meeba  1
> jrobles  1
> TUFENUF  1
> BigTModels  1
> show-bound  1
> DoUgH  1
> phantomw351  1
> julian blea  1
> Wicked  1
> caddydaddy1  1
> RO 4 LIFE  1
> Close window & open topic
> *


im on that list 3 times


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2010, 02:32 PM~18644350
> *WIN A SET OF SPOKES WITH WHITE WALL TIRES..
> GUESS THE NAMES OF THE PEOPLE I POSTED IN THE (PHOTO THREAD)
> AND THE SCENE OF (WHAT) MOVIE? BY 10M  WEST SIDE TIME!
> AND YOU WIN ! (ONE PRIZE ONLY)    TO KEEP THE THREADS CLEAN ...YOU CAN SUBMIT THE ANSWERS IN MY BUILD THREAD!..(SO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO DONT LIKE IT) DONT HAVE A REASON TO CRY MORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 We have a winner... Our very own Gunny sgt. Mr Mini dreams inc.
read the post, put on his thinking cap, and NAILED THAT FFFFNN CONTEST!







AND NOW OUR 
HOOD VERSION OF VANNA WHITE,, MRS VANNA MARIA ROSA CONSUELA
GIAGOS SANCHEZ LAQUITA ALAZIE HENNESY BROWN.. 
(OR JUST VANNA BROWN) FOR SHORT..
iS GOING TO SHOW MINI HIS RIMS FROM BEHIND DOOR NUMBER 13!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*Yo Slammed ! I got your money order today and the Bronco has been shipped ! It was sent 2day Priorty but being its friday you should have it on Monday ! Thanks for the Bid and for being a repeat customer ! 

Here's your tracking # 0310 0480 0001 1881 4489 *


----------



## 408models

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

I got this new vette for sale or trade.
13 bucks plus shipping.I only took the engine.rest of the car is untouched. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2010, 09:22 AM~18650844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol i saw a shirt like this funny stuff


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2010, 08:06 AM~18650728
> *Yo Slammed  !  I  got  your  money  order  today  and the  Bronco  has  been  shipped  !  It  was  sent  2day  Priorty  but  being  its  friday  you  should  have  it  on  Monday !  Thanks  for the  Bid  and  for  being  a  repeat  customer !
> 
> Here's  your  tracking  # 0310 0480 0001 1881 4489
> *



thanks Mini..and thats not the last one ill get off ya.


----------



## Tonioseven

WTF?!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 24 2010, 08:49 PM~18654859
> *WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Must be the science fair of special olympics. :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2010, 09:18 PM~18648154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOW OUR
> 
> *


id marry that there... go raiders! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Just cause it's worth posting again!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2010, 09:18 PM~18648154
> *We have a winner...  Our very own Gunny sgt.  Mr Mini dreams inc.
> read the post, put on his thinking cap, and NAILED THAT FFFFNN CONTEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOW OUR
> HOOD VERSION OF VANNA WHITE,, MRS VANNA MARIA ROSA CONSUELA
> GIAGOS SANCHEZ LAQUITA ALAZIE HENNESY BROWN..
> (OR JUST VANNA BROWN) FOR SHORT..
> iS GOING TO SHOW MINI HIS RIMS FROM BEHIND DOOR NUMBER 13!
> *


 I think sports is a little boring.. But Miss Brown can watch football on my tv.
any day of the week.... so nobody thought the name was funny? 
(ruff crowd) :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh i got it, right after ya posted it up..lol i had to laugh in my own surroundings. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2010, 11:17 PM~18655858
> *I think sports is a little boring.. But Miss Brown can watch football on my tv.
> any day of the week.... so nobody thought the name was funny?
> (ruff crowd) :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

:|


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 24 2010, 11:26 PM~18655922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :|
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2010, 12:20 AM~18656278
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2010, 08:17 PM~18655858
> *I think sports is a little boring.. But Miss Brown can watch football on my tv.
> any day of the week.... so nobody thought the name was funny?
> (ruff crowd) :uh:
> *


hey dont trip One day i met girl from the projects,,in another hood..
and swear she told me her name was (Propecia) and she had her hands on her 
hips and was rollin her eye when she said it... so i smiled and said:
whats up miss Pro? and went about my biz...

Hey I got a something to share..too








































This is the 65 Rivi of Fame! Its got the signatures of some of Cali's Hottest Builders and low riders....you know who you are? and you guys know who these
sigs belong to..so we agree..Its been signed by some bad mo fo's already?

WELL TODAY i FINALLY DRAGGED MY ASS BY GEORGE BARRIS'S SHOP,,,
































MR BATMOBILE HIMSELF PUT HIS SIGNATURE ON MY GEORGE BARRIS 65 BOX AND ON THE RIVI OF FAME!... i THINK HE GOT A KICK OUT OF SEEING A REAL FAN
WHO REMEMBERS HIM.. HE SAID HE REMEMBERS ME FROM A MOVIE BOTH ARE CARS WERE IN,,BUT i THINK HE WAS JUST BEING NICE! i AM GOING BACK AGAIN..i HAVE A FEW MORE GEORGE BARRIS ORIGINAL MODELS..







BOTH THIS 47 AND 48 YEAR OLD AMT RIVI KITS HAD HIS NAME ON THE BOX TOO.. AND PART OF THE CUSTOMIZING TEAM.... HE WAS SURPRISED TO SEE THEM..AND IN GOOD CONDITION...


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: MARKIE MR. BARRIS PUT HIS MARK ALSO DAMN THATS SWEET BRO


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i also have a signed barris kit...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 25 2010, 02:52 AM~18657839
> *:wow: MARKIE MR. BARRIS PUT HIS MARK ALSO DAMN THATS SWEET BRO
> BUT I THINK U SHOULD SCRATCH OFF THEM 3 LIL THINGS ON THE BOTTOM OF MINES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


I DONT THINK YOU REALLY WANT THAT? I WAS NOT THERE WHEN YOU LEFT. BUT I KNOW THAT 
YOU ARE/WERE A MAJOR THREAD IN THAT FABRIC, AND SCRATCHING 
SOMETHING OUT, OR DELETING A POST? DOES NOT CHANGE HISTORY!
IT'S MY BUILD, BUT ITS NOT MY CALL. I CONSIDER ALL YOU GUYS MENTORS 
AND FRIENDS.. BUT I KNOW HOW DEEP CERTAIN SIGNS' AND SYMBOLS 
CAN RUN. WITH PEOPLE, COMPANY'S AND CLUBS! SO IF THE OTHER MEMBERS THINK
THAT THOSE INITIALS ARE IN POOR TASTE OR BITING IN SOME FORM OR ANOTHER.
I WILL RESPECTFULLY TAKE THAT INTO CONSIDERATION, AND MAKE SOME KIND OF 
COMPROMISE... WITHOUT ANY ANIMOSITY! (MY TWO CENTS.).
i AM NOT A MEMBER.. BUT IT MAKES ME PROUD SEEING THOSE INITIALS ON MY CAR! AND i WOULD LIKE THEM TO STAY.. JUST AS MUCH AS I WANT YOUR NAME
TO STAY ON THE CAR!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 25 2010, 03:06 AM~18657851
> *i also have a signed barris kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 (WERE YOU TRYING TO TAKE HIS WALLET DURING THAT PICTURE?)

NA THATS COOL HEARSE....WHAT A TRIP...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 25 2010, 02:18 AM~18657864
> *I DONT THINK YOU REALLY WANT THAT? I WAS NOT THERE WHEN YOU LEFT. BUT I KNOW THAT
> YOU ARE/WERE A MAJOR THREAD IN THAT FABRIC, AND SCRATCHING
> SOMETHING OUT, OR DELETING A POST? DOES NOT CHANGE HISTORY!
> IT'S MY BUILD, BUT ITS NOT MY CALL. I CONSIDER ALL YOU GUYS MENTORS
> AND FRIENDS.. BUT I KNOW HOW DEEP CERTAIN SIGNS' AND SYMBOLS
> CAN RUN. WITH PEOPLE, COMPANY'S AND CLUBS! SO IF THE OTHER MEMBERS THINK
> THAT THOSE INITIALS ARE IN POOR TASTE OR BITING  IN SOME FORM OR ANOTHER.
> I WILL RESPECTFULLY TAKE THAT INTO CONSIDERATION, AND MAKE SOME KIND OF
> COMPROMISE... WITHOUT ANY ANIMOSITY!  (MY TWO CENTS.).
> i AM NOT A MEMBER.. BUT IT MAKES ME PROUD SEEING THOSE INITIALS ON MY CAR! AND i WOULD LIKE THEM TO STAY.. JUST AS MUCH AS I WANT YOUR NAME
> TO STAY ON THE CAR!
> *


THATS  MARKIE IF U WANNA LEAVE IT GO AHEAD BRO I AIN'T TRIPPIN OVER IT BROTHER


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres something for all you porsche lovers..a model thats you can really call a collectable piece.
http://smh.drive.com.au/motor-news/porsche...0921-15l2p.html

considering on 356 are being made :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2010, 09:18 PM~18648154
> *We have a winner...  Our very own Gunny sgt.  Mr Mini dreams inc.
> read the post, put on his thinking cap, and NAILED THAT FFFFNN CONTEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOW OUR
> HOOD VERSION OF VANNA WHITE,, MRS VANNA MARIA ROSA CONSUELA
> GIAGOS SANCHEZ LAQUITA ALAZIE HENNESY BROWN..
> (OR JUST VANNA BROWN) FOR SHORT..
> iS GOING TO SHOW MINI HIS RIMS FROM BEHIND DOOR NUMBER 13!
> *


Door number 13















there not great rims but they could be used for something// I was gonna save these kinds for trucks...but I think these are the last one's..


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 24 2010, 09:14 AM~18651247
> *I got this new vette for sale or trade.
> 13 bucks plus shipping.I only took the engine.rest of the car is untouched. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u ever send my stuff


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 25 2010, 10:51 AM~18658839
> *u ever send my stuff
> *


im printing your shipping label right now.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, who's gonna cut one up and make a resin for it? :biggrin:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

new shoez


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

also... if you could get a free camaro (the one on the right) with no motor, trans or rear end....would you take it?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 25 2010, 08:53 PM~18661836
> *Ok, who's gonna cut one up and make a resin for it? :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


if it sell.maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2010, 06:57 AM~18663536
> *also... if you could get a free camaro (the one on the right) with no motor, trans or rear end....would you take it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you wont , i will, how close is it... ?


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 26 2010, 08:08 AM~18663766
> *if you wont , i will, how close is it... ?
> *


i would


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2010, 09:57 AM~18663536
> *also... if you could get a free camaro (the one on the right) with no motor, trans or rear end....would you take it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you dont have any money now to fix that regal, wtf you gonna do with a nasty ass maro that needs everything?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 26 2010, 11:29 AM~18663857
> *you dont have any money now to fix that regal, wtf you gonna do with a nasty ass maro that needs everything?
> *



truth


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if its not an IROC- Z body..whats the fuckin point? all youll get a rusted ass pos car that chevy screwed over.

Id love to get my hands on a Z car..non molested and taken care of. They was the shit back in the day!..or at least i thought they were.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 26 2010, 10:29 AM~18663857
> *you dont have any money now to fix that regal, wtf you gonna do with a nasty ass maro that needs everything?
> *


part it out..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

even if ya do that, youll eventually have a piece that nobody wants....or will buy from you...then your stuck with a POS in your yard..less ya scrap it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup! straight to the scrapper...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

for free fuck it take the car parts it all out on craigs list or something an what you cant get rid of junk it!! get some loot for your car you already got started!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 26 2010, 12:41 PM~18664528
> *for free fuck it take the car parts it all out on craigs list or something an what you cant get rid of junk it!! get some loot for your car you already got started!
> *


----------



## BODINE

:0 

just got back from gun show 

got me new toy


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2010, 02:40 PM~18665116
> *:0
> 
> just got back from gun show
> 
> got me new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 remind me to never get on your bad side lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2010, 03:40 PM~18665116
> *:0
> 
> just got back from gun show
> 
> got me new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 26 2010, 01:45 PM~18665146
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


ak-74


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2010, 03:53 PM~18665201
> *ak-74
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

K A - 4 7


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2010, 12:40 PM~18665116
> *:0
> 
> just got back from gun show
> 
> got me new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just as long as you dont work for the US Post office! :uh: 
(Great piece of machinery,, If things really go bad..?) 
just you and your Ak, on a roof top, could protect your family and what ever block
you live on for a great while.... And I am not trying to be funny! 
God bless you home boy!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 26 2010, 03:25 PM~18665411
> *just as long as you dont work for the US Post office! :uh:
> (Great piece of machinery,, If things really go bad..?)
> just you and your Ak, on a roof top, could protect your family and what ever block
> you live on for a great while....  And I am not trying to be funny!
> God bless you home boy!
> *


Aww crap, you just tryin' to keep from gettin' shot! Lol!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 26 2010, 02:23 PM~18665404
> *K A - 4 7
> 
> 
> *


Huh ...AK-74


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2010, 04:33 PM~18665461
> *Huh ...AK-74
> *


They look alike. AK47 fires a 7.62 round. The AK74 fires a 5.45. So if you put them side by side without a magazine. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 01:27 PM~18665420
> *Aww crap, you just tryin' to keep from gettin' shot! Lol!!!
> *


 :uh: yup.. I cant match the fire power!lol besides' I'm one of the good guys..


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey quick of topic poll.. How many people post pictures from a 
camera that is 5 mega pixel or less? and get good results? 
are any of the bomb pictures that some of you bomb buiders took of your cars?
done with 5 mega pixel or less? I know my shots suck.. so i want to see what 
I could be doing if i learn this other camera! roll call!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nope, mines 8.2 megapixel...

when i was using my shitty ass computer cam, i used a magnifying glass in front of it and got somewhat good results..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 26 2010, 04:27 PM~18665752
> *Hey quick of topic poll.. How many people post pictures from a
> camera that is 5 mega pixel or less? and get good results?
> are any of the bomb pictures that some of you bomb buiders took of your cars?
> done with 5 mega pixel or less? I know my shots suck..  so i want to see what
> I could be doing if i learn this other camera!  roll call!
> *


*Nikon Coolpix 775 2MP. I've been usin' this camera for the last 5 years.*


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18665875
> *Nikon Coolpix 775 2MP. I've been usin' this camera for the last 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 great shots,, love your builds too
2 mega pixel? i was thinking 8 to 12 was needed... 
(thats still my monte) :biggrin: anybody else ? 5 mega pixel or less
roll call!


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm bout to buy these.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pts/1974922312.html


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18665875
> *Nikon Coolpix 775 2MP. I've been usin' this camera for the last 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need a new camera the kodak i got sucks hella ass. i miss having a nikon


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 26 2010, 04:27 PM~18665752
> *Hey quick of topic poll.. How many people post pictures from a
> camera that is 5 mega pixel or less? and get good results?
> are any of the bomb pictures that some of you bomb buiders took of your cars?
> done with 5 mega pixel or less? I know my shots suck..  so i want to see what
> I could be doing if i learn this other camera!  roll call!
> *


Mine doesn't take awesome pics, but it does OK for only being 4 MP.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18669624
> *Mine doesn't take awesome pics, but it does OK for only being 4 MP.
> *


i will be the judge of that,, respectfully! I am off to your thread..
any body else?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18669624
> *Mine doesn't take awesome pics, but it does OK for only being 4 MP.
> *


Hey C. I just looked at your auction thread.. the pictures looked pretty good..
but i really could not tell about the color on the two glasshouse's you posted up!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 27 2010, 12:27 AM~18669851
> *Hey C. I just looked at your auction thread.. the pictures looked pretty good..
> but i really could not tell about the color on the two glasshouse's you posted up!
> *


Thats just the difference in lighting on the same car. But thats one thing I don't like about my camera is that some times the pics come out dark.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 26 2010, 10:38 PM~18669973
> *Thats just the difference in lighting on the same car. But thats one thing I don't like about my camera is that some times the pics come out dark.
> *


 yea i am hoping that 5 mp's is enough? as long as I can find a macro, 
setting... thanks C.. you know I probably would not have even questioned
the glasshouse pictures? if you never told me they were taken with a less than 5
mgpx..!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18665875
> *Nikon Coolpix 775 2MP. I've been usin' this camera for the last 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the more I look at these, the better they look.. you really no the settings on 
your camera. (the way I build, your close up shots would probably hurt 
the car more then help.. i'l start reading...


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 26 2010, 04:27 PM~18665752
> *Hey quick of topic poll.. How many people post pictures from a
> camera that is 5 mega pixel or less? and get good results?
> are any of the bomb pictures that some of you bomb buiders took of your cars?
> done with 5 mega pixel or less? I know my shots suck..  so i want to see what
> I could be doing if i learn this other camera!  roll call!
> *



Sup Hype...Its NOT all about the megapixels.You need to know the cameras settings and how/when to use them.Also when it comes to zoom (which you wont need that often just for models) its waaaay better to have optical zoom (done with lenses) than digital zoom (done with digitally magnifying the image.)

Here is a couple of mine (nowhere as good as Tonios)

Kodak One Touch Camera 3 megapixels.














































Lighting is also important.Indoors I NEVER use a flash.I use lighting OVER and BEHIND the Camera.Never facing the camera it washes out the image.

But most of all...In MY Opinion...Macro all day.


----------



## Hydrohype

thanks doodz... i am getting completely fed up... i take the time to talk all this shit..
then put together these intermediate builds.. then video tape bullshit so I can 
have 100 blurry dark fuzzy image's that is congested all through my hard drive then I try to make since of the fucked up cars and post bullshit.. I may post a picture that is already takin... but i swear i am sick of waisting my time taking this GOD FOR SAKIN
BUT UGLY PICTURES,, AS IF i AM FINALLY GONNA FIND AN ANGLE TO MAKE THIS 
TRASH LOOK GOOD! i FEEL LIKE i CAN SEE,,BUT I AM BLIND AT THE SAME TIME?
AS IF MY OWN EYES DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THERE DOING!


----------



## Hydrohype

http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Oldsmobile-Torona...5#ht_2317wt_932

SOMETHING TO MAKE 85BIARITTZ SMILE!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 27 2010, 01:24 PM~18672500
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Oldsmobile-Torona...5#ht_2317wt_932
> 
> SOMETHING TO MAKE 85BIARITTZ SMILE!
> *


He has about the highest prices on ebay. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 27 2010, 10:29 AM~18672540
> *He has about the highest prices on ebay. :biggrin:
> *


YEA BUT DID YOU SMILE? 

YOUR RIGHT THOUGH, THIS GUY KEEPS THINGS IN AND AROUND THAT PRICE RANGE $200 -$400. LIKE THE 63 RIVI PROMOS'S SOME CADI'S AND THE
68'S!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

my 5mp camera phone its a motorolla droid phone


----------



## Models IV Life

OLYMPUS STYLUS 800. 8-MEGAPIXEL CAMERA</span>

<span style=\'colorurple\'>caddy..Mr Biggs


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 27 2010, 08:38 PM~18677134
> *OLYMPUS STYLUS 800.  8-MEGAPIXEL CAMERA</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>caddy..Mr Biggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 27 2010, 06:58 PM~18676692
> *my 5mp camera phone its a motorolla droid  phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 see, i would have never guessed 5mp's I would have thought 8! 
thanks guys.... (Now the pictures of Big's caddy, I would have guessed 8 to 10 mp's)
:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I have a old fuji digital camera. Its 3 mp's but I only use it on .5 mp's cause the pics come out small and I dont need to resize them and it will store more pics on the camera at a time that way. Anytime I have taken a bad pic with it, its been my own fault for it being bad. I like it though. I tried my old lady's 400 dollar samsung 10.2 mp camera a few times and I hated it. pics always came out huge and no where near as nice as my camera. Too many bells and whistles on the damn thing. I had mine for about 8 years now and used to take it on construction sites with me. its been through hell but works great. Hers was dropped one a few weekends ago and now its shot. So in my eyes just because its more expensive, pretty, has more functions, and more mp's dont mean its better. Like INTHEBLOOD said it about knowing the camera and its setting and using the right lighting.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 08:43 AM~18680763
> *I have a old fuji digital camera. Its 3 mp's but I only use it on .5 mp's cause the pics come out small and I dont need to resize them and it will store more pics on the camera at a time that way. Anytime I have taken a bad pic with it, its been my own fault for it being bad. I like it though. I tried my old lady's 400 dollar samsung 10.2 mp camera a few times and I hated it. pics always came out huge and no where near as nice as my camera. Too many bells and whistles on the damn thing. I had mine for about 8 years now and used to take it on construction sites with me. its been through hell but works great. Hers was dropped one a few weekends ago and now its shot. So in my eyes just because its more expensive, pretty, has more functions, and more mp's dont mean its better. Like INTHEBLOOD said it about knowing the camera and its setting and using the right lighting.
> *


bla bla bla ....who asked you? lol just kidding... much love DL..
(no ****)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 28 2010, 12:24 PM~18681102
> *bla bla bla ....who asked you?  lol just kidding... much love DL..
> (no ****)
> *




DAMN!! Thats the shortest response I have ever seen from you bro!! :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2010, 09:27 AM~18681132
> *DAMN!! Thats the shortest response I have ever seen from you bro!! :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY NO MORE BLIND DATES!


----------



## Siim123

I dont know if you have seen this video already, but I found it on youtube and have to share it with you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2E9b1rifwo


----------



## STREETRACEKING

nice vid


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 28 2010, 10:19 AM~18681543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY NO MORE BLIND DATES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: y markie. a bad experience? lol


----------



## 06150xlt

I found a local club ( well about 45 mins from here) in New Orleans. They meet on the 2nd Monday of the month, so I'm gonna go check em out on the 11th. There is only 13 people in the club and of them only 4 build cars, all the others are planes and armor. But maybe I can learn a few new tricks. The guy I talked to on the phone sounded like he was in his 60s or 70s! We'll see.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Sep 29 2010, 07:25 PM~18696415
> *I found a local club ( well about 45 mins from here) in New Orleans. They meet on the 2nd Monday of the month, so I'm gonna go check em out on the 11th. There is only 13 people in the club and of them only 4 build cars, all the others are planes and armor. But maybe I can learn a few new tricks. The guy I talked to on the phone sounded like he was in his 60s or 70s! We'll see.
> *


im the youngest in my club lol and our club pre dates a lot of clubs theyve been around since the 60s


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah most of the guys in my club are showin gray hair...im bout in the middle, youngest is around 18 with fuckin awesome skills!..im the only guy that builds lowered vehicles..and the only one that does trucks...so i have that lineup pegged! :biggrin: 

i do get to learn a ton of tricks from em though, Bob Downie, works for Scale Auto, is in with our crew..he does build up's that ya see featured in there most times.


----------



## BODINE

Now im gonna use my phone ...droid x 8mp ...ill get some pics soon as i get use to it


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2010, 08:25 AM~18709695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a hot wheels...lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2010, 07:25 AM~18709695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eww, I'd hate to get a scratch on that


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 1 2010, 07:19 AM~18709985
> *eww, I'd hate to get a scratch on that
> *


taking shinie 2 da next level :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2010, 05:25 AM~18709695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: bet waterspots would suck!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2010, 05:25 AM~18709695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a big HotWheel


----------



## danny chawps

:0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 1 2010, 08:30 AM~18710354
> *:uh:  bet waterspots would suck!
> *


lmao same shit i was thinkin... u know when u wash ur car. u dry it.... but still has that small residue of water spots. maybe clean the whole car with windex afterwards??? lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2010, 06:25 AM~18709695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i can see a war plane,,with an all stainless steal body.. all shiny and polished.
But this much chrome on a car? I wont take that ride,... 
(cover your eye's son,,hear comes the chrome car) :uh:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2010, 08:52 AM~18710906
> *lmao same shit i was thinkin... u know when u wash ur car. u dry it.... but still has that small residue of water spots.  maybe clean the whole car with windex afterwards??? lol
> *


 :biggrin: thats prolly all you have to wash the car with :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2010, 07:25 AM~18709695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats the car painted with that alsa chrome :0


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 1 2010, 09:59 PM~18711757
> *thats the car painted with that alsa chrome  :0
> *


Naaah I think Esoteric foiled it with tac-spray and foil :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 1 2010, 11:59 AM~18711757
> *thats the car painted with that alsa chrome  :0
> *


the car wasnt sprayed with alsa


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 29 2010, 11:54 PM~18698576
> *Now im gonna use my phone ...droid x 8mp ...ill get some pics soon as i get use to it
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2010, 05:25 AM~18709695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...%26tbs%3Disch:1





U0xGjFhTAGU&feature


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 1 2010, 12:08 PM~18711811
> *Naaah I think Esoteric foiled it with tac-spray and foil :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the first chrome vehicle i ever saw..was actually like 6-7 years ago, was on a 55 ford F100. Didnt look too bad on it.


----------



## Esoteric

on my bench


----------



## Reverend Hearse

another one bites the dust..... :tears: :tears: throttle return spring broke at WOT , i hit a loaded car trailer and shoved it 3 feet up the block... fuck a ford..... :angry:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 1 2010, 04:50 PM~18713997
> *another one bites the dust..... :tears:  :tears:  throttle return spring broke at WOT , i hit a loaded car trailer and shoved it 3 feet up the block... fuck a ford..... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 1 2010, 06:50 PM~18713997
> *another one bites the dust..... :tears:  :tears:  throttle return spring broke at WOT , i hit a loaded car trailer and shoved it 3 feet up the block... fuck a ford..... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 YOU LIE FOOL ! I DID THAT SHIT ON PURPOSE SO IT WOULD LOOK ALL CROSS EYED TO MATCH WHAT THE OWNER LOOKS LIKE ! TELL THE TRUTH !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2010, 06:24 PM~18714545
> *YOU    LIE  FOOL !    I  DID  THAT  SHIT  ON  PURPOSE  SO  IT WOULD  LOOK  ALL  CROSS EYED  TO  MATCH  WHAT THE  OWNER  LOOKS  LIKE  !    TELL  THE TRUTH  !
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

Breakin the music video


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2010, 08:24 PM~18714545
> *YOU    LIE  FOOL !    I  DID  THAT  SHIT  ON  PURPOSE  SO  IT WOULD  LOOK  ALL  CROSS EYED  TO  MATCH  WHAT THE  OWNER  LOOKS  LIKE  !    TELL  THE TRUTH  !
> *


 :0 :wow: :ugh: :around: :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 1 2010, 01:20 PM~18711872
> *the car wasnt sprayed with alsa
> *


there is a car sprayed with it but i guess it isnt this one but it was sprayed


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 1 2010, 07:50 PM~18713997
> *another one bites the dust..... :tears:  :tears:  throttle return spring broke at WOT , i hit a loaded car trailer and shoved it 3 feet up the block... fuck a ford..... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: That poor Bird.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 1 2010, 02:56 PM~18713113
> *on my bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yey we like videos ... sick stuff crazy cuttin skills.. was that a toranado?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 2 2010, 12:15 PM~18718710
> *yey we like videos ... sick stuff crazy cuttin skills.. was that a toranado?
> *


is a toronado just a custom one, my homie told me to put up videos and since im big on music i combined the 2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

local show today at my school.. i was in love with the 58


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the black 57 and red lincoln belong to my neighbor who owns the blue 62 ive been speaking about..


----------



## Hydrohype

GREAT SHOTS CNDYBLU ALOT OF GOOD SHIT... SEEING THEM STOCK IS ALMOST 
TASTIER THAN SEEING AN OLDIE ALREADY DONE UP! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

took these with my phone ..

the model pic i turned on macro to try it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 3 2010, 12:55 AM~18721914
> *took these with my phone ..
> 
> the model pic i turned on macro to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Turned out good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

wow, i just found out Saturn isnt returning in 2011...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 2 2010, 10:07 PM~18721978
> *wow, i just found out Saturn isnt returning in 2011...
> *


i knew that a year ago


----------



## SlammdSonoma

your good at reffering info man... :uh:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

i thinks 24's will fit :biggrin: 









he didnt want none of this :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 12:07 AM~18721978
> *wow, i just found out Saturn isnt returning in 2011...
> *


The car or the planet?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

had to post it...


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 3 2010, 08:11 AM~18722923
> *i thinks 24's will fit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt want none of this  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Challenge:

You cant tuck those by 2011.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 3 2010, 08:18 AM~18723244
> *The car or the planet?
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 3 2010, 08:52 AM~18723384
> * had to post it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


74 SWEET..CLASSY..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: one of my favs... had to sell it though


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 2 2010, 10:11 PM~18722001
> *your good at reffering info man... :uh:
> *


saturn isnt worth saving the astra was the only car worth buying but GM fucked that up by asking damm near 30k for it with half the options of a loaded civic or scion for the same price.


----------



## Tonioseven

I have a VUE and an SL2. They're pretty good transportation.


----------



## mcloven

poor caddys http://jalopnik.com/5633859/worlds-largest...-on-the-horizon


----------



## Esoteric

heres a video of most of my 2010 builds with the exception of the most recents


----------



## Esoteric

sharpie lambo the musical :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 3 2010, 09:02 AM~18723409
> *Challenge:
> 
> You cant tuck those by 2011.
> *


your right :biggrin: i might go 22 front 24 out back and it will in 2011 but not b4 :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 3 2010, 07:00 PM~18726664
> *your right  :biggrin: i might go 22 front 24 out back and it will in 2011 but not b4  :happysad:
> *


ur a mad man josh!! that would be killer to see your taco tuck 24's!! :0 i like the wheels you have on it now though too, they fit the taco PERFECT!! good luck, and dont forget the camera to get pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Original cast members of Deliverance?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know of any ratrod sites thinkin of doin one but dont where to start lol... any info wood be apreciated tks  :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 4 2010, 03:07 AM~18729269
> *does anybody know of any ratrod sites thinkin of doin one but dont where to start lol... any info wood be apreciated tks    :biggrin:
> *


http://www.killbillet.com/

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

http://www.ratrodbarn.com/

http://www.squidoo.com/RatRods

http://www.hotrodwebsite.com/


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 4 2010, 03:57 AM~18729600
> *http://www.killbillet.com/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/
> 
> http://www.ratrodbarn.com/
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/RatRods
> 
> http://www.hotrodwebsite.com/
> *


 :cheesy: tks tony


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2010, 10:21 PM~18728541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original cast members of Deliverance?!?! :biggrin:
> *


what tipped you off? the banjo in the back seat!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

another asshole waiting for tires to be made :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yanno, it'd be easier, more planned out and more civil to put that damn caddy on a monster truck frame.....along with the right tires..

what a retarded fuckstick. :uh:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 01:08 PM~18733139
> *another asshole waiting for tires to be made :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wonder if these belts would work :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 02:08 PM~18733139
> *another asshole waiting for tires to be made :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont think there is anything that can be buffed out on that.... 
Thats just too much right there....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/1967976306.html
:0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 04:08 PM~18733139
> *another asshole waiting for tires to be made :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


idiots..... :wow: :uh:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 02:08 PM~18733139
> *another asshole waiting for tires to be made :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :wow: :wow: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 4 2010, 03:37 PM~18733351
> *wonder if these belts would work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 26 2010, 08:03 PM~18666716
> *I'm bout to buy these.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pts/1974922312.html
> *


Well, I went to check out these rims. They didn't fit, I was PISSED. They woulda looked bad ass on my truck. :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 4 2010, 02:50 PM~18733467
> *http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/1967976306.html
> :0
> *


I often wonder, what kind of fertilizer they use in the country? just a little water?
next thing you know you got a chevy growing in the pasture!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 4 2010, 02:50 PM~18733467
> *http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/1967976306.html
> :0
> *



whats this?? has a 74 front but its not a glasshouse? i dont think ive seen it like this b4?


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 5 2010, 01:09 PM~18740755
> *whats this?? has a 74 front but its not a glasshouse? i dont think ive seen it like this b4?
> *


theres one like that riding arould here, i belive its an impala coupe maybe? you dont see them very offten.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 5 2010, 01:09 PM~18740755
> *whats this?? has a 74 front but its not a glasshouse? i dont think ive seen it like this b4?
> *





caprice?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 5 2010, 11:09 AM~18740755
> *whats this?? has a 74 front but its not a glasshouse? i dont think ive seen it like this b4?
> *


 Thats an Impala coupe. Impala Custom has the curved window. It's like the SS and the Biscayne


----------



## joeycutlass




----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 5 2010, 02:53 PM~18742044
> *Thats an Impala coupe.  Impala Custom has the curved window. It's like the SS and the Biscayne
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

striping by JUGZ.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

a couple more i took sunday.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## regalistic

IT'S PLAYOFF TIME.......... COME ON REDLEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 3 2010, 10:08 AM~18723214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



















i want it....oh yes, i do...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 6 2010, 04:53 PM~18753850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want it....oh yes, i do...
> *


    thats just fuckin sad right there!! a GN in a junk yard!! :nosad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

things are lookin good for me and it..... keeping my fingers crossed and my hands in prayer to get it... use the regal as a parts car, then later get that v6 for it.... already got one available just gotta get dough for it.. its got power everything.... fully loaded


----------



## Esoteric

ima be bumping tomorrow


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 6 2010, 07:41 PM~18755446
> *things are lookin good for me and it..... keeping my fingers crossed and my hands in prayer to get it... use the regal as a parts car, then later get that v6 for it.... already got one available just gotta get dough for it.. its got power everything.... fully loaded
> *


Good luck with that... Hey Eso the bike is hittin.. we have to talk one day...
Trippy avi...too


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 6 2010, 09:51 PM~18756676
> *Good luck with that...  Hey Eso the bike is hittin.. we have to talk one day...
> Trippy avi...too
> *


Numbuh 86 the bad ass of KND, yeah i was surprised it had bass it wont win shows but ill keep my ass from getting bored on long rides


----------



## BiggC

This is cool!! :cheesy: 

http://www.ktuu.com/videobeta/72498213-fa2...s-on-the-street


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 6 2010, 06:53 PM~18753850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want it....oh yes, i do...
> *


100 bux takes it.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18755801
> *ima be bumping tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's dope!


----------



## Esoteric

haha my brother got a warning riding my bike


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 7 2010, 02:32 PM~18761801
> *haha my brother got a warning riding my bike
> *


 :0


----------



## chris mineer

ok guys i need some help... i got a 97 chevy truck .. you can drive it for about 15 mins shut it down an it will not start..let it set for about 10mins an it will start..the fule pump relay is getting hot.. if you pull it an stic it back in the truck will start right up.. thanks for any help


----------



## Linc

fuel pump relay, or ignition control module.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bcm is most likely bad, or a intermittent short


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 7 2010, 03:43 PM~18761878
> *:0
> *


im sending it back its not picking up FM signals


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys, i replaced the pump relay about a week ago an it did good.. buit now its dowing same crap.. junk yard time


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 7 2010, 05:15 PM~18762508
> *thanks guys, i replaced the pump relay about a week ago an it did good.. buit now its dowing same crap.. junk yard time
> *


quitter


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 7 2010, 06:15 PM~18762508
> *thanks guys, i replaced the pump relay about a week ago an it did good.. buit now its dowing same crap.. junk yard time
> *


Dude its a junk ass gm its wiring/ground issues.. Same thing everyone was replacing all the fuel pumps in those like crazy.. Its the connector in or at the pump corroding and having to much resistance and thus to much current. Do a google search on chevy truck fuel relay hot and a bunch of fixes pop up..


----------



## darkside customs

Ill get a pic the next time I go to the mall, but they just opened up a Christmas store in the mall.... WTF?!?!? So now the malls are starting this shit just one week into October... Thats fuckin retarded as hell....


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 7 2010, 11:30 PM~18764329
> *Ill get a pic the next time I go to the mall, but they just opened up a Christmas store in the mall.... WTF?!?!? So now the malls are starting this shit just one week into October... Thats fuckin retarded as hell....
> *


At one of our malls they have a Christmas store thats open year round. People eat that shit up man.


----------



## Hydrohype

The quality of my collection over pride and ego.... just a heads up..
at this point its obvious to me, that i dont plan on going away from my model quest
any time soon.... However I am always aware of my short commings and lack of skill when it comes to this shit... proof of that is in the shotty paint work I did on my latest glasshouse.... I knew it would come out that way...but that fuckin ego that stupid voice in my head said..DAMM MARKIE. DO YOU HAVE TO GET HELP ON EVERYTHING?
CANT YOU MASK OFF SOME SIMPLE BUMPERS? DO IT YOUR SELF! WELL YOU SEE WHAT DO IT YOURSELF GOT ME.. (FUCK THAT) PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT SHIT..
MY COLLECTION AINT NO EXPERIMENTAL PRACTICE AND SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WITH SHIT! I DONT WANT TO COME HOME TO A HOME FULL OF PRACTICE MODELS..
THE TRUTH IS, i LOVE EVERYTHING THAT i DESIGN.. BUT i DONT LOVE THE WAY MY OWN TWO HANDS MAKE MY DESIGNS LOOK... I HAVE A CABNET FULL OF PAINT..
AND i REALIZE i SUCCESSFULLY PAINT MAYBE TWO CARS A YEAR.. THAT TELLS ME TO STOP WAISTING MONEY ON PAINT..QUIT DOING SHIT THAT i KNOW AINT GOING TO COME OUT RIGHT..AND MOVE ON TO GETTING THE COLLECTION i WANT..I GOT ALOT OF WORK ALREADY OUT THERE....AND I AM CONSTANTLY BROKE..
BUT FOR AS LONG AS i AM MODEL LOVER. AND OWNER? i WILL ALWAYS BE IN THE MARKET TO HIRE PAINTERS AND PEOPLE TO DO BMF AND DETAIL INTERIORS..
EVEN IF I CANT AFFORD TO PAY FOR ONE JOB EVERY TWO MONTHS? MY COLLECTION IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN MY PRIDE OR MY EGO. LIFE IS TO SHORT AND MY MODELS ARE TO EXPENSIVE TO BE TRYING TO PRACTICE ON SOME SHIT
THAT I KNOW i CAN NOT DO! THIS AINT NO PITTY LETTER OR NO HORROR STORY.
i AINT QUITING SHIT..I AINT BEING LAZY..I LOVE THESE CARS..AND I LIKE CHILLING WITH ALOT OF YOU GUYS..(NO ****) bUT i JUST CANT COME ON HEAR EVERY DAY AND PRETEND THAT I AM A ROUNDED BUILDER. BECAUSE I AM NOT..
YOU GUYS ARE THE BUILDERS.. I AM JUST A FAN WITH SOMETHING TO SAY.
AND A COLLECTER.. AND I AM LUCKY THAT YOU GUYS LET ME HANG OUT WITH YALL! MARKIE DE :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 8 2010, 01:01 AM~18765047
> *The quality of my collection over pride and ego.... just a heads up..
> at this point its obvious to me, that i dont plan on going away from my model quest
> any time soon....  However I am always aware of my short commings and lack of skill when it comes to this shit... proof of that is in the shotty paint work I did on my latest glasshouse.... I knew it would come out that way...but that fuckin ego that stupid voice in my head said..DAMM MARKIE. DO YOU HAVE TO GET HELP ON EVERYTHING?
> CANT YOU MASK OFF SOME SIMPLE BUMPERS? DO IT YOUR SELF! WELL YOU SEE WHAT DO IT YOURSELF GOT ME..  (FUCK THAT) PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT SHIT..
> MY COLLECTION AINT NO EXPERIMENTAL PRACTICE AND SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WITH SHIT! I DONT WANT TO COME HOME TO A HOME FULL OF PRACTICE MODELS..
> THE TRUTH IS, i LOVE EVERYTHING THAT i DESIGN.. BUT i DONT LOVE THE WAY MY OWN TWO HANDS MAKE MY DESIGNS LOOK... I HAVE A CABNET FULL OF PAINT..
> AND i REALIZE i SUCCESSFULLY PAINT MAYBE TWO CARS A YEAR.. THAT TELLS ME TO STOP WAISTING MONEY ON PAINT..QUIT DOING SHIT THAT i KNOW AINT GOING TO COME OUT RIGHT..AND MOVE ON TO GETTING THE COLLECTION i WANT..I GOT ALOT OF WORK ALREADY OUT THERE....AND I AM CONSTANTLY BROKE..
> BUT FOR AS LONG AS i AM MODEL LOVER. AND OWNER? i WILL ALWAYS BE IN THE MARKET TO HIRE PAINTERS AND PEOPLE TO DO BMF AND DETAIL INTERIORS..
> EVEN IF I CANT AFFORD TO PAY FOR ONE JOB EVERY TWO MONTHS? MY COLLECTION IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN MY PRIDE OR MY EGO. LIFE IS TO SHORT AND MY MODELS ARE TO EXPENSIVE TO BE TRYING TO PRACTICE ON SOME SHIT
> THAT I KNOW i CAN NOT DO!  THIS AINT NO PITTY LETTER OR NO HORROR STORY.
> i AINT QUITING SHIT..I AINT BEING LAZY..I LOVE THESE CARS..AND I LIKE CHILLING WITH ALOT OF YOU GUYS..(NO ****) bUT i JUST CANT COME ON HEAR EVERY DAY AND PRETEND THAT I AM A ROUNDED BUILDER.  BECAUSE I AM NOT..
> YOU GUYS ARE THE BUILDERS.. I AM JUST A FAN WITH SOMETHING TO SAY.
> AND A COLLECTER.. AND I AM LUCKY THAT YOU GUYS LET ME HANG OUT WITH YALL!  MARKIE DE :biggrin:
> *


Damn it man.. You always write way to much for my add to let me read..lol.. Dont be ashamed to ask for help.. Every one has asked for help sometime. Practice does make perfect but if your practicing wrong you wont get better. I think you may be falling into the envy or top builders. Dont worry how other peoples stuff looks. Buy some basic snaps/promos and do simple builds on them. dont worry about custom this or that. Build them clean and basic till you get those skills down and then move on to adding custom stuff.. Dont give up building though get pushing yourself and you will be just as good..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 8 2010, 10:01 AM~18765630
> *Damn it man.. You always write way to much for my add to let me read..lol.. Dont be ashamed to ask for help.. Every one has asked for help sometime. Practice does make perfect but if your practicing wrong you wont get better. I think you may be falling into the envy or top builders. Dont worry how other peoples stuff looks. Buy some basic snaps/promos and do simple builds on them. dont worry about custom this or that. Build them clean and basic till you get those skills down and then move on to adding custom stuff.. Dont give up building though get pushing yourself and you will be just as good..
> *




:werd:


----------



## danny chawps

:cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 8 2010, 12:01 AM~18765047
> *The quality of my collection over pride and ego.... just a heads up..
> at this point its obvious to me, that i dont plan on going away from my model quest
> any time soon....  However I am always aware of my short commings and lack of skill when it comes to this shit... proof of that is in the shotty paint work I did on my latest glasshouse.... I knew it would come out that way...but that fuckin ego that stupid voice in my head said..DAMM MARKIE. DO YOU HAVE TO GET HELP ON EVERYTHING?
> CANT YOU MASK OFF SOME SIMPLE BUMPERS? DO IT YOUR SELF! WELL YOU SEE WHAT DO IT YOURSELF GOT ME..  (FUCK THAT) PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT SHIT..
> MY COLLECTION AINT NO EXPERIMENTAL PRACTICE AND SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WITH SHIT! I DONT WANT TO COME HOME TO A HOME FULL OF PRACTICE MODELS..
> THE TRUTH IS, i LOVE EVERYTHING THAT i DESIGN.. BUT i DONT LOVE THE WAY MY OWN TWO HANDS MAKE MY DESIGNS LOOK... I HAVE A CABNET FULL OF PAINT..
> AND i REALIZE i SUCCESSFULLY PAINT MAYBE TWO CARS A YEAR.. THAT TELLS ME TO STOP WAISTING MONEY ON PAINT..QUIT DOING SHIT THAT i KNOW AINT GOING TO COME OUT RIGHT..AND MOVE ON TO GETTING THE COLLECTION i WANT..I GOT ALOT OF WORK ALREADY OUT THERE....AND I AM CONSTANTLY BROKE..
> BUT FOR AS LONG AS i AM MODEL LOVER. AND OWNER? i WILL ALWAYS BE IN THE MARKET TO HIRE PAINTERS AND PEOPLE TO DO BMF AND DETAIL INTERIORS..
> EVEN IF I CANT AFFORD TO PAY FOR ONE JOB EVERY TWO MONTHS? MY COLLECTION IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN MY PRIDE OR MY EGO. LIFE IS TO SHORT AND MY MODELS ARE TO EXPENSIVE TO BE TRYING TO PRACTICE ON SOME SHIT
> THAT I KNOW i CAN NOT DO!  THIS AINT NO PITTY LETTER OR NO HORROR STORY.
> i AINT QUITING SHIT..I AINT BEING LAZY..I LOVE THESE CARS..AND I LIKE CHILLING WITH ALOT OF YOU GUYS..(NO ****) bUT i JUST CANT COME ON HEAR EVERY DAY AND PRETEND THAT I AM A ROUNDED BUILDER.  BECAUSE I AM NOT..
> YOU GUYS ARE THE BUILDERS.. I AM JUST A FAN WITH SOMETHING TO SAY.
> AND A COLLECTER.. AND I AM LUCKY THAT YOU GUYS LET ME HANG OUT WITH YALL!  MARKIE DE :biggrin:
> *


Hey Ann Landers,
Dont trip over your builds man.... you do some nice work man and I know alot of us are the same way.... I think I've come a long way from when I first joined LIL and last years builds were pretty good, but looking at the ones I have done this year makes me look at my last year builds and see the improvement on them.... even though I could probably finish more if I just focused on one build... but I have fun doin it so thats all that matters to me even though my New Years Reso is to actually finish a build before jumping into a new one ( doubt thats gonna happen, but it would be nice)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...you finish one? if you did that i'd build a completely full out hydraulic car...we both know that aint happening! lol :biggrin: but it is a good prospective thing to aim for.

Hydro, man..stop cuttin yourself short..you got good builds here. Paint can be a downfall to the best of builders--im one in that area. I dont do it often, but when i do try to do an off the wall paint job, i admit i dont ask questions on it alot, but im the conservative type..learn by pictures type.
Just work to your abilities for now..when you have that conquered step up to the next harder thing..and so on. For me i try to do the harder things so if someone comes across tryin to do such a mod, i can literally show them where to cut!  

And simplicity is just as good as any detailed model here..its all in the way its presented.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 8 2010, 03:01 AM~18765047
> *The quality of my collection over pride and ego.... just a heads up..
> at this point its obvious to me, that i dont plan on going away from my model quest
> any time soon....  However I am always aware of my short commings and lack of skill when it comes to this shit... proof of that is in the shotty paint work I did on my latest glasshouse.... I knew it would come out that way...but that fuckin ego that stupid voice in my head said..DAMM MARKIE. DO YOU HAVE TO GET HELP ON EVERYTHING?
> CANT YOU MASK OFF SOME SIMPLE BUMPERS? DO IT YOUR SELF! WELL YOU SEE WHAT DO IT YOURSELF GOT ME..  (FUCK THAT) PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT SHIT..
> MY COLLECTION AINT NO EXPERIMENTAL PRACTICE AND SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WITH SHIT! I DONT WANT TO COME HOME TO A HOME FULL OF PRACTICE MODELS..
> THE TRUTH IS, i LOVE EVERYTHING THAT i DESIGN.. BUT i DONT LOVE THE WAY MY OWN TWO HANDS MAKE MY DESIGNS LOOK... I HAVE A CABNET FULL OF PAINT..
> AND i REALIZE i SUCCESSFULLY PAINT MAYBE TWO CARS A YEAR.. THAT TELLS ME TO STOP WAISTING MONEY ON PAINT..QUIT DOING SHIT THAT i KNOW AINT GOING TO COME OUT RIGHT..AND MOVE ON TO GETTING THE COLLECTION i WANT..I GOT ALOT OF WORK ALREADY OUT THERE....AND I AM CONSTANTLY BROKE..
> BUT FOR AS LONG AS i AM MODEL LOVER. AND OWNER? i WILL ALWAYS BE IN THE MARKET TO HIRE PAINTERS AND PEOPLE TO DO BMF AND DETAIL INTERIORS..
> EVEN IF I CANT AFFORD TO PAY FOR ONE JOB EVERY TWO MONTHS? MY COLLECTION IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN MY PRIDE OR MY EGO. LIFE IS TO SHORT AND MY MODELS ARE TO EXPENSIVE TO BE TRYING TO PRACTICE ON SOME SHIT
> THAT I KNOW i CAN NOT DO!  THIS AINT NO PITTY LETTER OR NO HORROR STORY.
> i AINT QUITING SHIT..I AINT BEING LAZY..I LOVE THESE CARS..AND I LIKE CHILLING WITH ALOT OF YOU GUYS..(NO ****) bUT i JUST CANT COME ON HEAR EVERY DAY AND PRETEND THAT I AM A ROUNDED BUILDER.  BECAUSE I AM NOT..
> YOU GUYS ARE THE BUILDERS.. I AM JUST A FAN WITH SOMETHING TO SAY.
> AND A COLLECTER.. AND I AM LUCKY THAT YOU GUYS LET ME HANG OUT WITH YALL!  MARKIE DE :biggrin:
> *



























painter for hire :wave: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 8 2010, 12:10 PM~18767231
> *lol...you finish one?  if you did that i'd build a completely full out hydraulic car...we both know that aint happening!  lol :biggrin:   but it is a good prospective thing to aim for.
> 
> Hydro, man..stop cuttin yourself short..you got good builds here.  Paint can be a downfall to the best of builders--im one in that area.  I dont do it often, but when i do try to do an off the wall paint job, i admit i dont ask questions on it alot, but im the conservative type..learn by pictures type.
> Just work to your abilities for now..when you have that conquered step up to the next harder thing..and so on.  For me i try to do the harder things so if someone comes across tryin to do such a mod, i can literally show them where to cut!
> 
> And simplicity is just as good as any detailed model here..its all in the way its presented.
> *


I like cutting things.. i like makeing frames fit in place's they did not fit before.. i love seeing things move.. with all the glitz, glammor, flakes, fades, candys and pearls.
that i see on this site..as amazine as they are? nothing lights my fire like a wet shinny 
stock colored pant on a truditional lowrider, hot rod or bike.. (jimbo knows)
its just reality that i cant not pull those paints off without a great deal of trial and era.. i tried to keep positive attitude while dropping my vert 68 in the bath 3 times.. Its now yellow again..with maybe one and 1/2 coats of clear on it.. but now it has to be sent out for Bmf then alot more clear and hopefully it will be polished out.. thats one car..out of four that was supposed to be painted by me this year. the only thing i have ever successfully masked off before paint in my whole life...was the landau tops on glasshoue.s I know better than to even try to do a masking job on the vinal top of any cadillac...because when I peal the paint off..
9 tmess out of ten in runs to the unwanted section that was supposed to be protected be the tape. I got Badgass to do me a favor and paint chrome and clear the 57 ford I got off of him... But he misunderstood me when i said I wanted it two tone.. the car is yellow., with a white trunk and a white hood..but the upper sides of the car I wanted white to match the hood and trunk.. and its NOT HIS FAULT. because he did what he thought I wanted him to do.... and its such a good job? i dont have the heart to bath the car, and get it done all over again...so I sit and look at this car..and dont know what i am going to do? maybe make a muscle car..with a white hood and a white trunk.? But its not what i want... but i dont want to seem like a 
difficult prick? Man he painted this car and chromed it in lightning speed... but when i opened it yesterday. and seen the color borders were wrong.. i got mad at myself because I know,, this is the kind of work, that i will always always always need 
to hire someone else to do for me... unless i want my models to look like a 3 year old did em...and i dont want to be ungrateful because the man hooked me up.,.
man this is going a be an expensive ride..becuase even though I am officially 
done pretending to be a builder/painter/detailer? and i am a modeler for life!
thanks to every body for your patients, humor and understanding.. everybody on hear truly posses e's real skills....Its to bad alot of the world does not know yall real talent..IN MY DAY TO DAY LIFE..i TALK ABOUT THE TALENTED FOOLS ON THIS SITE ALL THE TIME.... HYDRO.. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 8 2010, 12:26 PM~18767314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painter for hire :wave:  :yes:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 8 2010, 12:26 PM~18767314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painter for hire :wave:  :yes:
> *


 NO ****,, GARY YOU KNOW I AM SUCH A FAN OF YOU ITS RIDICULOUS!

I STILL GOT THE 63 HEAR I WANTED TO GIVE YOU..AND I STILL GOT THE CADI
ELDORADO HEAR I WANTED YOU TO T-TOP AND PAINT FOR ME.. i JUST BACKED OFF BECAUSE OF YOUR NEW JOB... ITS A 76 ELDO..I KIND OF WISH I HAD AN OLDER 
ELDORADO BECAUSE THE TOP HAS MORE ROOM TO WORK WITH. AND THE OLDER YEARS HAD SKIRTS.... BUT EITHER WAY THE CADI IS GOING TO BE SICK AFTER YOU TOUCH IT...(OG,,FOOL, DONT YOU KNOW i AM THE ONE WHO LOOKS AT YOUR 
YOU TUBE VIDS ABOUT 3 TIMES A WEEK) LET ME KNOW WHEN ITS TIME? AND I WILL SHIP THESE CARS TO YOU ASAP....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what wheels are these?!?!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 8 2010, 05:47 PM~18768244
> *what wheels are these?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow what a cool 70, dig the paint,!!! the wheels i think are the ones that come in the 65 rivi kit, just with deeper rims, maybe ? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dont think so.... but i need some starwires reguardless..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 8 2010, 11:26 AM~18767314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painter for hire :wave:  :yes:
> *


You're HIRED!!!!!  

I send you a couple of cars soon Gary :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 8 2010, 08:03 AM~18766250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 
:h5: :drama: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 8 2010, 03:26 PM~18767314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painter for hire :wave:  :yes:
> *



FOR HIRE? Shit! I dont even have enough cash to get your autograph Gary! That shits worth hundreds, so a Gary Seeds pain job has to be worth THOUSANDS!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 8 2010, 01:26 PM~18767314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painter for hire :wave:  :yes:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN WHY THE FUCK DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO USE THE "NO ****" PHRASE???? FUCK MAN AREN'T YOU GUYS COMFORTABLE IN YOUR OWN SELF TO KNOW THAT IF YOU SAY "HOMIE I LIKE YOUR SHIT MAN ITS TIGHT" TO KNOW THAT ITS NOT A FUCKING "GAY" COMMENT??? I THINK ITS THE STUPIDEST "NEW" PHRASE OUT THERE!! FUCK MAN YOU'LL NEVER HEAR ME SAY "AH MAN YOUR BAD ASS CAN I COME OVER SO YOU CAN SHOW HOW TO PAINT" (NO ****)..FUCKING RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!! ALL I SEE IS "NO ****" THIS AND THAT!..I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS THERE NOT HOMOSEXUAL COMMENTS!! DAMN I SWEAR!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 9 2010, 11:11 AM~18772459
> *DAMN WHY THE FUCK DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO USE THE "NO ****" PHRASE???? FUCK MAN AREN'T YOU GUYS COMFORTABLE IN YOUR OWN SELF TO KNOW THAT IF YOU SAY "HOMIE I LIKE YOUR SHIT MAN ITS TIGHT" TO KNOW THAT ITS NOT A FUCKING "GAY" COMMENT??? I THINK ITS THE STUPIDEST "NEW" PHRASE OUT THERE!! FUCK MAN YOU'LL NEVER HEAR ME SAY "AH MAN YOUR BAD ASS CAN I COME OVER SO YOU CAN SHOW HOW TO PAINT" (NO ****)..FUCKING RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!! ALL I SEE IS "NO ****" THIS AND THAT!..I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS THERE NOT HOMOSEXUAL COMMENTS!! DAMN I SWEAR!!
> *


because eveyrone on lil likes to insinuate things most of those that insinuate have had gay thoughts and probably acted on them. :no ****:


----------



## Siim123

Guz its just funny to use "no ****" :biggrin: 
I even use this english phrase while talking to my friends, even tho our language is Estonian. It sounds funny.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 9 2010, 11:11 AM~18772459
> *DAMN WHY THE FUCK DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO USE THE "NO ****" PHRASE???? FUCK MAN AREN'T YOU GUYS COMFORTABLE IN YOUR OWN SELF TO KNOW THAT IF YOU SAY "HOMIE I LIKE YOUR SHIT MAN ITS TIGHT" TO KNOW THAT ITS NOT A FUCKING "GAY" COMMENT??? I THINK ITS THE STUPIDEST "NEW" PHRASE OUT THERE!! FUCK MAN YOU'LL NEVER HEAR ME SAY "AH MAN YOUR BAD ASS CAN I COME OVER SO YOU CAN SHOW HOW TO PAINT" (NO ****)..FUCKING RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!! ALL I SEE IS "NO ****" THIS AND THAT!..I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS THERE NOT HOMOSEXUAL COMMENTS!! DAMN I SWEAR!!
> *


I was told it is like a curse,, if I did not protect myself by saying (no ****)
after some of my comments? that something strange would happen to me,...
(then the next day, i was shopping with my mom, and the radio in the store 
started playing the (village people) Y.M.C.A. and i caught myself moving my head to the beat.







I hated that song since the first day I heard it..
I hate that group.. I consider myself to be a guy with some culture and refinement.
And I am not homophobic, I maybe superstitious, but I dont want to start watcing show's like (Charmed, and Dawson's creek, and American Idol) I dont want to get a face book account and tell people that I like SHOW TUNES!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 9 2010, 11:11 AM~18772459
> *DAMN WHY THE FUCK DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO USE THE "NO ****" PHRASE???? FUCK MAN AREN'T YOU GUYS COMFORTABLE IN YOUR OWN SELF TO KNOW THAT IF YOU SAY "HOMIE I LIKE YOUR SHIT MAN ITS TIGHT" TO KNOW THAT ITS NOT A FUCKING "GAY" COMMENT??? I THINK ITS THE STUPIDEST "NEW" PHRASE OUT THERE!! FUCK MAN YOU'LL NEVER HEAR ME SAY "AH MAN YOUR BAD ASS CAN I COME OVER SO YOU CAN SHOW HOW TO PAINT" (NO ****)..FUCKING RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!! ALL I SEE IS "NO ****" THIS AND THAT!..I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS THERE NOT HOMOSEXUAL COMMENTS!! DAMN I SWEAR!!
> *


Does this mean I can start roll calls for group Hug's now? :biggrin:
Starting with Models IV Life and Darkside! :wow: :wow: 
(Ann Landers) lol....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 9 2010, 11:11 AM~18772459
> *DAMN WHY THE FUCK DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO USE THE "NO ****" PHRASE???? FUCK MAN AREN'T YOU GUYS COMFORTABLE IN YOUR OWN SELF TO KNOW THAT IF YOU SAY "HOMIE I LIKE YOUR SHIT MAN ITS TIGHT" TO KNOW THAT ITS NOT A FUCKING "GAY" COMMENT??? I THINK ITS THE STUPIDEST "NEW" PHRASE OUT THERE!! FUCK MAN YOU'LL NEVER HEAR ME SAY "AH MAN YOUR BAD ASS CAN I COME OVER SO YOU CAN SHOW HOW TO PAINT" (NO ****)..FUCKING RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!! ALL I SEE IS "NO ****" THIS AND THAT!..I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS THERE NOT HOMOSEXUAL COMMENTS!! DAMN I SWEAR!!
> *


 Its bad enough, I already cry at weddings! that and
because (after today), I never want to hear this song again..




 click the link and you will glad you have the freedom to change the channel!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 9 2010, 09:33 AM~18771590
> *FOR HIRE? Shit! I dont even have enough cash to get your autograph Gary! That shits worth hundreds, so a Gary Seeds pain job has to be worth THOUSANDS!! :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: thanks bro !!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey all this talk about (no ****) has helped me get over my fear of trying to make 
a radiator hose! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

hey markie thats a great looking big chrome hose, but i perfer mine big and black ! !!! {no **** !} :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2010, 01:29 PM~18773173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey markie thats a great looking big chrome hose, but i perfer mine big and black ! !!! {no **** !} :biggrin:
> *


The bigger and blacker the hose, the better!!!! better cooling that is (NO ****)


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 9 2010, 04:03 PM~18773086
> *Hey all this talk about (no ****) has helped me get over my fear of trying to make
> a radiator hose! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice looking hose you got there...looks like it fits in there tight.


No ****.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

how'd you stuff your pipe in there? :biggrin: take that ANYWAY you like, you gutterminded pigfuckers..lol :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:  lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 9 2010, 02:29 PM~18773173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey markie thats a great looking big chrome hose, but i perfer mine big and black ! !!! {no **** !} :biggrin:
> *


Okay you see? if i had read this in the morning time? 
that comment (or compliment) by Mr seeds would have made me spit my coffee 
across my desk.... I am trying not to laugh at all you guys...
okay i could not hold it any longer, i had to let it go...lmao....that shit is funny.
yea it was good for me.,.. (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 9 2010, 09:00 PM~18774831
> *how'd you stuff your pipe in there?  :biggrin:  take that ANYWAY you like, you gutterminded pigfuckers..lol :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:    lol
> *





> The bigger and blacker the hose, the better!!!! better cooling that is (NO ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking hose you got there...looks like it fits in there tight.
> No ****.
> 
> Yes I do believe something some kind of therapy is in order! but these really are car facts! :uh: AREN'T THEY?
Click to expand...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 8 2010, 11:30 PM~18770828
> *:0  :cheesy:
> :h5:  :drama:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *



x2 i love me some white girl big booty  but got to put this track on mute :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

who pins their models


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 10 2010, 04:47 PM~18777480
> *who pins their models
> *





pins as far as parts? wheels? what?



is that what your talking about?


----------



## Linc

> :wave:
> 
> how are them canadian cars coming along!? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> :wave:
> 
> how are them canadian cars coming along!? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shit i just got back from some farm / pumpkin patch with the kids, ima sit down an grub here soon, and hopefully i can get on somethin later tonight, if not ill have all tomorrow to get shit done!
> 
> 
> i gotcha brother
Click to expand...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 10 2010, 01:52 PM~18777497
> *pins as far as parts? wheels? what?
> is that what your talking about?
> *


mirrors headers and other small parts


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 10 2010, 01:59 PM~18777520
> *shit i just got back from some farm / pumpkin patch with the kids, ima sit down an grub here soon, and hopefully i can get on somethin later tonight, if not ill have all tomorrow to get shit done!
> i gotcha brother
> *



:biggrin: 
im just buggin foo!!! take your time! im in no rush!! :biggrin: 
i deleted the pics you sent by accident! send me a pic of the white 1 again!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 10 2010, 05:02 PM~18777536
> *:biggrin:
> im just buggin foo!!!  take your time! im in no rush!! :biggrin:
> i deleted the pics you sent by accident! send me a pic of the white 1 again!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 10 2010, 05:01 PM~18777529
> *mirrors headers and other small parts
> *





i do my wheels, but never did anything else, but seems like something good to do, so i might start doin it on other small shit


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 10 2010, 05:01 PM~18777529
> *mirrors headers and other small parts
> *


i do, mostly mirrors, and other parts i know will fall or break off. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

painting it to sell it its gonna be patterned on the roof and foiled, firewall and radiator painted body color with matching 1109s


----------



## Esoteric

what yall suggest i swap roofs off this car with


----------



## danny chawps

some pics from last nights cruise on central :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

i wish i would have made it to vegas , oh well theres always next year  ...


----------



## Hydrohype

(PRELUDE TO THE BAD TRADER THREAD) LETS PREVENT THIS FROM GOING THERE!

i sent you a pm on oct 2 asking you to send me my cars in what ever state they are in... i got no reply..and you have been on hear since then..
you hit me in Aug to tell me about Jimbo sent YOU the skirts as a favor to me,.
then you hit me in sept and we talked about our 1/1.s Its been a full calender year... can I have my cars back so i dont have to go to the fuckin 
bad trader thread and bitch like the other people who got burned? 
We have a mutual friend who live's close to you in your town..
drop my models at his house and he will ship them to me.. If you canT collect enough cans and bottles to recycle to get enough money to send me my two models that you have had for a year..
(tell me i am not telling the truth) then i will have another builder cover the shipping expense and i will reimburse him.
(Hydro cant paint, or BMF, but he pays his car debts) this letter is going in off topic,.. addressed to anonymous. bUT by Thursday 14th of Oct It will no longer be addressed to anonymous, and I will put your name in the bad trader thread 2 times a day, and I will hit your build thread two times a day until I get what is rightfully mine..Hydrohype..
MARKIE MOTHA FUCKIN DE! WE ALL HAVE PROBLEMS HOMIE,, AND I HAVE PRAYED FOR THE HEALTH WEALTH AND SAFETY OF YOUR FAMILY MORE THAN ONCE. AND I WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO...(THATS HOW i ROLL) BUT DUDE? i HAVE TO SAY, IT SUCKS WHEN PEOPLE TREAT REAL RIDERS WITH DISREGARD!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 10 2010, 11:58 PM~18781117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i would have made it to vegas , oh well theres always next year   ...
> *


AZ gettin there cruzz on! you know I got to go with the white duce..or the stock 64!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 10 2010, 12:44 PM~18777472
> *x2 i love me some white girl big booty    but got to put this track on mute :uh:
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey Danny..you took more pictures last night, than you do of your paint and builds!
 Big clear good ass pictures... what other plaques are out there 
besides Majestics and Phenix riders?


----------



## Hydrohype

This truck went all the way to Illinois. And got himself an Esoteric paint job!
(that's a compliment Eso,) ... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 damn.... made a little wishlist/shopping list for a GN today.... just under 12 gs :wow: and that doesnt include paint or wheels....but everything else is pretty much covered there


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## BiggC

That look bad ass E!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 11 2010, 09:10 PM~18787861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 It's kind of biblical looking... like you can hear monk's chanting or humming in the background while looking at this... but this is not why I came back on line?
Before yall tell me to go to my room..I was already on my way there and then I had a thought, I remember hearing a story about someone seeing a cockroach crawl out of a model once at a show. and thinking about that made me laugh..made me greatful I 
dont have roach's..but then it made me think of an extermater build?
Like a custom kind of truck but with Raid or black flag signs on it.,.
then I thought about that extermater truck in that first Men in Black movie. with that fuckin bug on the roof.. I laughed some more..and then I thought..
why not suggest to the guys that they have a (Bug Truck Buildoff) 
Truck Panel or Van customed out or stock with some kind of bug or rodent killing
theme to it.... ambulance and hearse are included.. Instead of Ghost busters
wagon.. it could be Bug Busters Mobile... and you could put real roach motels in your builds to protect your collection while at a show! (Bug Truck Buildoff) ? okay I am going to my room now,., forget this ever happened,...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 12 2010, 12:10 AM~18787861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





that's sick as fuck :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt

Went to the meeting last night for a local MCC ... most of the guys were old gray haired peeps that built planes and armor, but the detail and building skills are out of this world. There was one other guy there last night and 4 total in the club that build cars. All the car guys are pretty much box stock builders with a little detail. I took the Orange Sonoma and the Chopper for my show and tell and they were amazed at the detail that I put in it. And it wasn't even that much... Found out about several shows down this way, so finially I can go to a show! Defffinately gonna start going to the meetings. "Hi my name is Nate...and I'm a plasti-holic"


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 11 2010, 02:43 PM~18784910
> *Hey Danny..you took more pictures last night, than you do of your paint and builds!
> Big clear good ass pictures...  what other plaques are out there
> besides Majestics and Phenix riders?
> *



theres abunch of car clubs in az , cali aint the only ones doing it big  :biggrin: and when the time is right theres only one way to go and thats the M way :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 11 2010, 09:10 PM~18787861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sick :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/1982720867.html


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 12 2010, 02:58 PM~18792906
> *
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/1982720867.html
> *



shit for 2000 that muufuka better drive off :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: thats what i thought :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1998744772.html
this is much more realistic for ideally the same price

this is even better :cheesy:
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1997846949.html



:0
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/1990189421.html

id get that last one if i were getting ANY elco..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 a monte jeff, look jeff a monte!!
http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/cto/2000947164.html
:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 12 2010, 06:22 PM~18793115
> *:0 a monte jeff, look jeff a monte!!
> http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/cto/2000947164.html
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *






:run:


----------



## Esoteric

its happened both times, i sanded to the primer and both times the exact same result

the paint is hok with regular laquer the primer is nason 2 part primer. i sprayed the body twice and didnt see the reaction anywhere else but that very same spot


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 12 2010, 05:36 PM~18793648
> *its happened both times, i sanded to the primer and both times the exact same result
> 
> the paint is hok with regular laquer the primer is nason 2 part primer. i sprayed the body twice and didnt see the reaction anywhere else but that very same spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if that happen to me (caues it has) i would sand it back to the primer, then wet sand it with some 400grit, then wash the part with soap and water, let dry, lightly prime the roof again,let dry, then wet sand with 600grit, wash with soap and water,let dry, then apply paint again.
just what i would do. :biggrin: 
good luck.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 11 2010, 08:10 PM~18787861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, I'm diggin' that


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 10 2010, 11:03 PM~18780793
> *what yall suggest i swap roofs off this car with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i got this kit too!! and i hate the fucking top!! what you doin with it E? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18795815
> *:wow: i got this kit too!! and i hate the fucking top!! what you doin with it E? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna swap the greenhouse completely im building one up in my thread with the front roof of a 87 montecarlo cause i didnt wanna butcher a 70 montecarlo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sad sad day in lowrider history  


















got me feelin like i did when michael jackson died...where im just quiet ya know..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 13 2010, 03:49 AM~18797467
> *sad sad day in lowrider history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got me feelin like i did when michael jackson died...where im just quiet ya know..
> *


story is where?


----------



## Siim123

Damn that was a nice car


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 13 2010, 06:49 AM~18797467
> *sad sad day in lowrider history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got me feelin like i did when michael jackson died...where im just quiet ya know..
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 13 2010, 08:32 AM~18797854
> *:wow:  :0
> *


I hate when that happens !....... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

topic of the car in post your rides...back on pg 18 or 19.. he got cut off while towing home from vegas and the trailer flipped..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 08:34 AM~18797871
> *I hate when that happens !....... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trend... i really do have to ask...what the hell is up with these smileys you keep posting?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 13 2010, 06:46 AM~18797927
> *trend... i really do have to ask...what the hell is up with these smileys you keep posting?
> *


x 2  :happysad: .......the 58 was sick


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Sreach is over ! WE FOUND HEARSE'S FATHER THIS WEEKEND ! 


Can you spot him in this pic ?


----------



## dig_derange

:roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2010, 03:19 PM~18800302
> *Sreach is  over  !    WE  FOUND  HEARSE'S    FATHER    THIS  WEEKEND  !
> Can  you  spot  him  in  this  pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





wow :wow: homie looks like carrot top on some major crack!


and i went to school with the dude on his left, tom jackson  

where did you find that pic D? i hope its not from a meeting here in pittsburgh lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 13 2010, 04:03 PM~18800642
> *wow :wow:  homie looks like carrot top on some major crack!
> and i went to school with the dude on his left, tom jackson
> 
> where did you find that pic D? i hope its not from a meeting here in pittsburgh lol
> *


THATS FROM TOLEDO NNL....THAT DUDE BUILT REPLICAS OF FREAK SHOW,LA WOMEN,AND GREENADE


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2010, 12:19 PM~18800302
> *Sreach is  over  !    WE  FOUND  HEARSE'S    FATHER    THIS  WEEKEND  !
> Can  you  spot  him  in  this  pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bottom left? :cheesy: 

























































































piss off..... :angry:


----------



## mademan

will have a turbo`d toyota 4A-GE 20valve resin engine


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Reverend Hearse

TIME FOR THE 300 CLIP!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2010, 09:58 PM~18806853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMB BROTHER THAT SUCKS.........


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 14 2010, 02:47 AM~18807453
> *TIME FOR THE 300 CLIP!
> *


----------



## mademan

I'm going tonight after work to check out a 1:1 66 impala SS, anything to look for in particular? It is missing the stock buckets and console, and needs work on the rear 1/4s, but are there any other areas I should watch for? Its running driving with a different 400 /t350, but for 1500.00 canadian..... Not too bad I don't think$


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2010, 10:58 PM~18806853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u can buff that right out :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 14 2010, 02:30 PM~18810456
> *I'm going tonight after work to check out a 1:1 66 impala SS, anything to look for in particular? It is missing the stock buckets and console, and needs work on the rear 1/4s, but are there any other areas I should watch for? Its running driving with a different 400 /t350, but for 1500.00 canadian..... Not too bad I don't think$
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

:roflmao: :roflmao: 


http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/tra...SNHED&gt1=42007


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2010, 10:28 AM~18809550
> *
> *


DAMN QUAY , YOUR CAR MATCHES ALL OF MINE NOW! :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

figured out my decal problem i used the detail master decal restorer stopped using warm water and success no curls


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2010, 10:58 PM~18806853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats thinkin with your dipstick jimmy ....getting the ole insurance company to pay for the 300 clip and some of your brothers candy


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 14 2010, 05:50 PM~18812522
> *now thats thinkin with your dipstick jimmy ....getting the ole insurance company to pay for the 300 clip and some of your brothers candy
> *


most exspensive part is hood 

hoods are alluminum on 300 and magnum maybe charger to


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 14 2010, 03:49 PM~18812512
> *figured out my decal problem i used the detail master decal restorer stopped using warm water and success no curls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work on that decal....Nice decal!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2010, 05:33 PM~18812875
> *most exspensive part is hood
> 
> hoods are alluminum on 300 and magnum maybe charger to
> *


CHALLENGER, F-150, NEW CHEVY TRUCKS, THE LIST GOES ON, YOU SHOULD SEE SHOP COST ON THOSE DAMNED THINGS :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 14 2010, 07:27 PM~18813350
> *CHALLENGER, F-150, NEW CHEVY TRUCKS, THE LIST GOES ON, YOU SHOULD SEE SHOP COST ON THOSE DAMNED THINGS :angry:
> *


got a friend that works at a shop ...his buddy can get good prices on parts he gonna find me one 

i pocket $1200 out of this ....so got 1200 to get hood,upper core support,fenders,bumper cover, lights,fog lights , and i know ill need some little shit to


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 14 2010, 12:30 PM~18810456
> *I'm going tonight after work to check out a 1:1 66 impala SS, anything to look for in particular? It is missing the stock buckets and console, and needs work on the rear 1/4s, but are there any other areas I should watch for? Its running driving with a different 400 /t350, but for 1500.00 canadian..... Not too bad I don't think$
> *


How does canadian curency stack up against the US Hoe-dollar?
it sounds like a good deal... a good investment at the least...


----------



## mademan

can someone bump the minitruck topic for me? i cant seem to find it , even using the search.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 14 2010, 03:49 PM~18812512
> *figured out my decal problem i used the detail master decal restorer stopped using warm water and success no curls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the girl from STREET FIGHTER?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Oct 14 2010, 03:50 PM~18812522
> *now thats thinkin with your dipstick jimmy ....getting the ole insurance company to pay for the 300 clip and some of your brothers candy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 15 2010, 01:49 PM~18820758
> *is that the girl from STREET FIGHTER?
> *


:yes: my lady wants to build a street fighter theme car


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 15 2010, 02:05 PM~18821238
> *:yes: my lady wants to build a street fighter theme car
> *


nice, STREET FIGHTER RATED: NC17 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

some fucker hit my truck with a bicycle :angry: 








put my stock back on probably for good


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone casting batterie's?? like regular batts. for setups...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got ya Jayson..whatcha need? im castin up hydro batteries all day long.

get at me bro :biggrin:


----------



## mademan




----------



## Esoteric

:0 

check this shit out the button is on the upper right when you post


----------



## Bogyoke

this option is not available to me


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 15 2010, 09:52 PM~18823773
> *:0
> 
> check this shit out the button is on the upper right when you post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont see shit. :angry:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Oct 15 2010, 09:06 PM~18823823
> *this option is not available to me
> *


becuz ima decuple OG


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 15 2010, 10:18 PM~18823918
> *becuz ima decuple OG
> *


 :drama:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 15 2010, 09:19 PM~18823930
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin: is some one playin jokes?! LOL "HAHAHA YOU GOT PUNKED!!!! I CLOWNED YOU AM ASHTON KUCHER LOOK AT MY FARM BOY HAT!!!! :happysad: :biggrin: for realz now... u playn or we cant figure out your ninja trick?! :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 15 2010, 10:32 PM~18824039
> *:biggrin: is some one playin jokes?! LOL "HAHAHA YOU GOT PUNKED!!!! I CLOWNED YOU AM ASHTON KUCHER LOOK AT MY FARM BOY HAT!!!!  :happysad:  :biggrin: for realz now... u playn or we cant figure out your ninja trick?! :0
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 15 2010, 10:20 PM~18824387
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> *


KB you playin into this shit or just a spectator?! go get ur hot rod done already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 15 2010, 11:24 PM~18824421
> *KB you playin into this shit or just a spectator?! go get ur hot rod done already!!! :biggrin:
> *


was working on it but had to take a break.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 15 2010, 03:00 PM~18820818
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: 

im gonna take my 22s and strip them with aircraft remover ...and paint them same color as car


----------



## Hydrohype

TOTALLY OFF OFF TOPIC.. DO ANY OF YOU OLD TIMERS REMEMBER TRADING 
STAMPS? 








BACK IN THE OLD DAYS WHEN PEOPLE WENT SHOPPING, THEY WOULD GET THESE
STAMPS BACK WITH THE RECEIPT FOR THE GROCERY'S! AND THE STAMPS HAD VALUE LIKE 5'S AND 10'S HAVE VALUE,, AND YOU SAVE THESE STAMPS AND PASTE THEM IN A BOOK... ( i THINK IT WAS CALLED S AND H GREEN STAMPS?) 
AND THEY HAD THESE S AND H STORES THAT TOOK ONLY STAMPS..AND YOU COULD LOOK AT SHIT IN A CATALOG,, AND SEE HOW MANY BOOKS OF STAMPS YOU HAD TO SAVE AND PASTE FOR SHIT LIKE BOWLING BALLS... OR TOASTERS OR FISHING 
POLES..SLEEPING BAGS.,. i WONDER HOW MANY YEARS AGO THAT WAS?
AND WHY WAS THAT SO IMPORTANT THAT i HAD TO WRITE ABOUT IT?
OKAY BACK TO MY ROOM! iM GOING,,,,,,, :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2010, 05:39 PM~18828197
> *TOTALLY OFF OFF TOPIC..  DO ANY OF YOU OLD TIMERS REMEMBER TRADING
> STAMPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN THE OLD DAYS WHEN PEOPLE WENT SHOPPING, THEY WOULD GET THESE
> STAMPS BACK WITH THE RECEIPT FOR THE GROCERY'S!  AND THE STAMPS HAD VALUE LIKE 5'S AND 10'S  HAVE VALUE,, AND YOU SAVE THESE STAMPS AND PASTE THEM IN A BOOK...  ( i THINK IT WAS CALLED S AND H GREEN STAMPS?)
> AND THEY HAD THESE S AND H STORES THAT TOOK ONLY STAMPS..AND YOU COULD LOOK AT SHIT IN A CATALOG,, AND SEE HOW MANY BOOKS OF STAMPS YOU HAD TO SAVE AND PASTE FOR SHIT LIKE BOWLING BALLS... OR TOASTERS OR FISHING
> POLES..SLEEPING BAGS.,.  i WONDER HOW MANY YEARS AGO THAT WAS?
> AND WHY WAS THAT SO IMPORTANT THAT i HAD TO WRITE ABOUT IT?
> OKAY BACK TO MY ROOM!  iM GOING,,,,,,, :uh:
> *


Yea I remember them. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Oct 16 2010, 02:42 PM~18828217
> *Yea I remember them. :biggrin:
> *


OKAY THATS ONE OLD TIMER DOWN! LOL :biggrin: WHO'S NEXT..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2010, 03:49 PM~18828258
> *OKAY THATS ONE OLD TIMER DOWN! LOL  :biggrin:  WHO'S NEXT..
> *


I remeber


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2010, 05:49 PM~18828258
> *OKAY THATS ONE OLD TIMER DOWN! LOL   :biggrin:  WHO'S NEXT..
> *


Make That Three !! i grew up in long beach cali,and back then the had blue chip stamps also, not sure if they were anywhere else, but i do rember the green ones also.


----------



## Ohio Chad

I'm back!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2010, 05:39 PM~18828197
> *TOTALLY OFF OFF TOPIC..  DO ANY OF YOU OLD TIMERS REMEMBER TRADING
> STAMPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN THE OLD DAYS WHEN PEOPLE WENT SHOPPING, THEY WOULD GET THESE
> STAMPS BACK WITH THE RECEIPT FOR THE GROCERY'S!  AND THE STAMPS HAD VALUE LIKE 5'S AND 10'S  HAVE VALUE,, AND YOU SAVE THESE STAMPS AND PASTE THEM IN A BOOK...  ( i THINK IT WAS CALLED S AND H GREEN STAMPS?)
> AND THEY HAD THESE S AND H STORES THAT TOOK ONLY STAMPS..AND YOU COULD LOOK AT SHIT IN A CATALOG,, AND SEE HOW MANY BOOKS OF STAMPS YOU HAD TO SAVE AND PASTE FOR SHIT LIKE BOWLING BALLS... OR TOASTERS OR FISHING
> POLES..SLEEPING BAGS.,.  i WONDER HOW MANY YEARS AGO THAT WAS?
> AND WHY WAS THAT SO IMPORTANT THAT i HAD TO WRITE ABOUT IT?
> OKAY BACK TO MY ROOM!  iM GOING,,,,,,, :uh:
> *



http://www.greenpoints.com/account/act_default.asp
:biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2010, 02:39 PM~18828197
> *TOTALLY OFF OFF TOPIC..  DO ANY OF YOU OLD TIMERS REMEMBER TRADING
> STAMPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN THE OLD DAYS WHEN PEOPLE WENT SHOPPING, THEY WOULD GET THESE
> STAMPS BACK WITH THE RECEIPT FOR THE GROCERY'S!  AND THE STAMPS HAD VALUE LIKE 5'S AND 10'S  HAVE VALUE,, AND YOU SAVE THESE STAMPS AND PASTE THEM IN A BOOK...  ( i THINK IT WAS CALLED S AND H GREEN STAMPS?)
> AND THEY HAD THESE S AND H STORES THAT TOOK ONLY STAMPS..AND YOU COULD LOOK AT SHIT IN A CATALOG,, AND SEE HOW MANY BOOKS OF STAMPS YOU HAD TO SAVE AND PASTE FOR SHIT LIKE BOWLING BALLS... OR TOASTERS OR FISHING
> POLES..SLEEPING BAGS.,.  i WONDER HOW MANY YEARS AGO THAT WAS?
> AND WHY WAS THAT SO IMPORTANT THAT i HAD TO WRITE ABOUT IT?
> OKAY BACK TO MY ROOM!  iM GOING,,,,,,, :uh:
> *



was up hydro i member, the only stamps i use now is food stamps to buy food n stamps to paid my bill,lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 16 2010, 04:40 PM~18828750
> *Make That Three !! i grew up in long beach cali,and back then the had blue chip stamps also, not sure if they were anywhere else, but i do rember the green ones also.
> *



Yep,had the S&H here in La. too


----------



## EVIL C

same here


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 16 2010, 04:46 PM~18828778
> *was up hydro i member, the only stamps i use now is food stamps to buy food n stamps to paid my bill,lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


okay now that we got some of the geezer's to pass there memory test! :biggrin: 
yea i could not remember the other one? but it was (Blue Chips) it's funny but i new somebody from Cali would mention food stamps,.. lol yea I did my share, 
wish I had them now,,, 

Hey you ever notice ; no matter what subject you bring up? 85biarittz can find a link for it? 

Hmmm? whats the link for Robots that look like humans? 
(bet he finds one)  I'l be waiting pop..


----------



## Esoteric

moovin like bernie moovin like bernie when its the weekend we moovin like bernie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 17 2010, 02:31 AM~18831255
> *okay now that we got some of the geezer's to pass there memory test!  :biggrin:
> yea i could not remember the other one? but it was (Blue Chips)  it's funny but i new somebody from Cali would mention food stamps,.. lol  yea I did my share,
> wish I had them now,,,
> 
> Hey you ever notice ; no matter what subject you bring up? 85biarittz can find a link for it?
> 
> Hmmm? whats the link for Robots that look like humans?
> (bet he finds one)   I'l be waiting pop..
> *



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyborg
:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Oct 17 2010, 07:51 AM~18832222
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyborg
> :biggrin:
> *


thats my step pops... i knew some time today, You would come through..
I was thinking more in terms of that one from japan,,dressed up as a maid.
but she move's her head.,.and she winks at you, and she is the prettiest robot I ever saw... (she looks like an Asian porno maid! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 17 2010, 06:53 PM~18834692
> *thats my step pops... i knew some time today, You would come through..
> I was thinking more in terms of that one from japan,,dressed up as a maid.
> but she move's her head.,.and she winks at you, and she is the prettiest robot I ever saw... (she looks like an Asian porno maid! :biggrin:
> *


Not seen that one. Robot and cyborg not same.


----------



## grimreaper69

Headin back to MI in the mornin. Packin up the U-Haul first thing an hittin the road.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 17 2010, 07:25 PM~18834867
> *Headin back to MI in the mornin. Packin up the U-Haul first thing an hittin the road.
> *


Have a safe drive and good luck.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 17 2010, 06:25 PM~18834867
> *Headin back to MI in the mornin. Packin up the U-Haul first thing an hittin the road.
> *


why??


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2010, 05:39 PM~18828197
> *TOTALLY OFF OFF TOPIC..  DO ANY OF YOU OLD TIMERS REMEMBER TRADING
> STAMPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN THE OLD DAYS WHEN PEOPLE WENT SHOPPING, THEY WOULD GET THESE
> STAMPS BACK WITH THE RECEIPT FOR THE GROCERY'S!  AND THE STAMPS HAD VALUE LIKE 5'S AND 10'S  HAVE VALUE,, AND YOU SAVE THESE STAMPS AND PASTE THEM IN A BOOK...  ( i THINK IT WAS CALLED S AND H GREEN STAMPS?)
> AND THEY HAD THESE S AND H STORES THAT TOOK ONLY STAMPS..AND YOU COULD LOOK AT SHIT IN A CATALOG,, AND SEE HOW MANY BOOKS OF STAMPS YOU HAD TO SAVE AND PASTE FOR SHIT LIKE BOWLING BALLS... OR TOASTERS OR FISHING
> POLES..SLEEPING BAGS.,.  i WONDER HOW MANY YEARS AGO THAT WAS?
> AND WHY WAS THAT SO IMPORTANT THAT i HAD TO WRITE ABOUT IT?
> OKAY BACK TO MY ROOM!  iM GOING,,,,,,, :uh:
> *


yep. i think u cuold trade them in at giant tigers and s,s, kresgee here in cleveland. don't remember to much from the 70's.


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 13 2010, 03:49 AM~18797467
> *sad sad day in lowrider history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got me feelin like i did when michael jackson died...where im just quiet ya know..
> *


what happen to this beauty


----------



## tunzafun

dude is fuckin amazing! :0 :0 :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB3D0RoHzLM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 17 2010, 06:31 PM~18835945
> *dude is fuckin amazing!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB3D0RoHzLM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo
> *


he sucks at real racing tho


----------



## EVIL C

you ain`t lying


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 17 2010, 08:31 PM~18835945
> *dude is fuckin amazing!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB3D0RoHzLM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo
> *


those vids are sick.. :0 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 17 2010, 06:59 PM~18836218
> *you ain`t lying
> *


hes gonna finish the season dead last


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 17 2010, 08:59 PM~18836217
> *he sucks at real racing tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn he straight fucked that shit up big time!


----------



## mademan




----------



## darkside customs

Just givin folks a heads up.... be very careful with emails you recieve from friends that you have on facebook that are on your email contact list.... read the title of the email carefully... If it sounds strange or something you wouldnt expect from the sending party, then dont even open it... 
This is the second fuckin time I have recieved an email from a friend on fb that doesnt speak or write english at all.... The email heading was "Do you remember my mom?" Easy to spot off the bat.... Someone who dont speak english, sure as hell isnt going to be able to write an email in english.... And now they are sending viruses in picture comments in a link on fb.... So just be weary on these bitches.....
Here's an idea for virus sendin motherfuckers and hackers.... Hack on a dick and catch the virus....


Sorry for the rant, beginnin to sound like Hydro for sure now...


----------



## BODINE

LOOKS WHAT IN BACKYARD NOW :0


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 17 2010, 11:35 PM~18838454
> *Just givin folks a heads up.... be very careful with emails you recieve from friends that you have on facebook that are on your email contact list.... read the title of the email carefully... If it sounds strange or something you wouldnt expect from the sending party, then dont even open it...
> This is the second fuckin time I have recieved an email from a friend on fb that doesnt speak or write english at all.... The email heading was "Do you remember my mom?" Easy to spot off the bat.... Someone who dont speak english, sure as hell isnt going to be able to write an email in english.... And now they are sending viruses in picture comments in a link on fb.... So just be weary on these bitches.....
> Here's an idea for virus sendin motherfuckers and hackers.... Hack on a dick and catch the virus....
> Sorry for the rant, beginnin to sound like Hydro for sure now...
> *


good looking out man, didn't know theyve been doing that shit.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2010, 01:17 PM~18842021
> *LOOKS WHAT IN BACKYARD NOW :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool projects! esp love to have that 61h/t.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2010, 12:35 AM~18838454
> *Just givin folks a heads up.... be very careful with emails you recieve from friends that you have on facebook that are on your email contact list.... read the title of the email carefully... If it sounds strange or something you wouldnt expect from the sending party, then dont even open it...
> This is the second fuckin time I have recieved an email from a friend on fb that doesnt speak or write english at all.... The email heading was "Do you remember my mom?" Easy to spot off the bat.... Someone who dont speak english, sure as hell isnt going to be able to write an email in english.... And now they are sending viruses in picture comments in a link on fb.... So just be weary on these bitches.....
> Here's an idea for virus sendin motherfuckers and hackers.... Hack on a dick and catch the virus....
> Sorry for the rant, beginnin to sound like Hydro for sure now...
> *


good lookin bro. im always on facebook and havent had anything like that but u can never be too careful  

btw add me bro. type in matthew chambers. should pop up


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2010, 12:17 PM~18842021
> *LOOKS WHAT IN BACKYARD NOW :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 17 2010, 10:35 PM~18838454
> *Just givin folks a heads up.... be very careful with emails you recieve from friends that you have on facebook that are on your email contact list.... read the title of the email carefully... If it sounds strange or something you wouldnt expect from the sending party, then dont even open it...
> This is the second fuckin time I have recieved an email from a friend on fb that doesnt speak or write english at all.... The email heading was "Do you remember my mom?" Easy to spot off the bat.... Someone who dont speak english, sure as hell isnt going to be able to write an email in english.... And now they are sending viruses in picture comments in a link on fb.... So just be weary on these bitches.....
> Here's an idea for virus sendin motherfuckers and hackers.... Hack on a dick and catch the virus....
> Sorry for the rant, beginnin to sound like Hydro for sure now...
> *


isnt it easier just to not use that stupid shit? :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 12 2010, 06:36 PM~18793648
> *its happened both times, i sanded to the primer and both times the exact same result
> 
> the paint is hok with regular laquer the primer is nason 2 part primer. i sprayed the body twice and didnt see the reaction anywhere else but that very same spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brush a small amount of Future on it.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 19 2010, 10:04 AM~18850697
> *Brush a small amount of Future on it.
> *


its got decals now :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2010, 06:40 PM~18855773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE WILL SEE YOU THERE LOCO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Oct 17 2010, 07:36 PM~18834949-->
> 
> 
> 
> Have a safe drive and good luck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Made it in around 8:30 Monday night.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 17 2010, 07:45 PM~18835022
> *why??
> *


LONG story.


----------



## Esoteric

got a tooth pulled man it fucking sucks


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 20 2010, 10:57 AM~18860830
> *got a tooth pulled man it fucking sucks
> *


dental surgery for me tomorrow... wisdom tooth is rottin and a root canal...
I've jonk out on pills the last two nights....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 20 2010, 01:45 PM~18860748
> *Thanks. Made it in around 8:30 Monday night.
> LONG story.
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 20 2010, 03:49 PM~18861659
> *dental surgery for me tomorrow... wisdom tooth is rottin and a root canal...
> I've jonk out on pills the last two nights....
> *



:0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 20 2010, 12:49 PM~18861659
> *dental surgery for me tomorrow... wisdom tooth is rottin and a root canal...
> I've jonk out on pills the last two nights....
> *


7 weeks here on the alieve diet he broke the tooth it got pulled in 4 big pieces, i got enough vikes to last a while :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 20 2010, 02:05 PM~18861774
> *7 weeks here on the alieve diet he broke the tooth it got pulled in 4 big pieces, i got enough vikes to last a while :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: if you have any extras, I'll buy them off you! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

nah i need them all lol

something local


----------



## tunzafun

that looks pretty cool! looks factory. crown vic roof/rear end maybe? :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 20 2010, 03:13 PM~18862707
> *that looks pretty cool! looks factory. crown vic roof/rear end maybe?  :dunno:
> *


its full factory nothing custom on that ride


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 20 2010, 03:26 PM~18862806
> *its full factory nothing custom on that ride
> *


I'll argue that... That's a coachbuilt ride , no factory made wagons exist . If I'm wrong please show me otherwise .....There were wagons built by H&E


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 20 2010, 06:59 PM~18864965
> *I'll argue that... That's a coachbuilt ride , no factory made wagons exist . If I'm wrong please show me otherwise .....There were wagons built by H&E
> *


im going by what he said he said he got it at a cadillac dealer


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 20 2010, 07:02 PM~18865003
> *im going by what he said he said he got it at a cadillac dealer
> *


:thumbsup: they were avaliable at dealers , just like Lecabs , but were not factory built


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 19 2010, 09:33 PM~18857010
> *WE WILL SEE YOU THERE LOCO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :x: :x: :x: :run: :squint:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 21 2010, 06:11 AM~18868823
> *:thumbsup: they were avaliable at dealers , just like Lecabs , but were not factory built
> *


x2 that what i've heard, and this 1 is only the 4th i've ever seen, and only 1 in person!! :0 be cool just to have yah know?!


----------



## Siim123

AHHHHH SHIIIIIIT IT STARTED TO FUCKIN SNOW AGAIN!!!!    I HATE THIS SHIT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 22 2010, 05:35 AM~18878064
> *AHHHHH SHIIIIIIT IT STARTED TO FUCKIN SNOW AGAIN!!!!       I HATE THIS SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT SLIM THATS WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE HERE PRETTY SOON IN NIAGARA FALLS N.Y. I FEEL YA PAIN BRO.. :happysad: JUST WISH I WAS STILL IN THE BODY SHOP FOR THE SNOW..PEOPLE FORGET HOW TO DRIVE! :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Oct 20 2010, 04:27 PM~18862268-->
> 
> 
> 
> nah i need them all lol
> 
> something local
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 05:26 PM~18862806
> *its full factory nothing custom on that ride
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Oct 21 2010, 08:11 AM~18868823
> *:thumbsup: they were avaliable at dealers , just like Lecabs , but were not factory built
> *



Do a little more digging fellas....Im just saying.The luggage rack adds a bit of suspense to this one..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

You have my attention , I know for a fact Hess and eisenhart built wagons fr a few years . As well as verts and limos . Other coach builders built limos and hearses . What other info are you sitting on ?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 22 2010, 04:35 AM~18878064
> *AHHHHH SHIIIIIIT IT STARTED TO FUCKIN SNOW AGAIN!!!!       I HATE THIS SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, you always want what you don't have huh.. it's like freaking 85 degrees out here in Texas. I'm from Chicago & would love to go play in the snow. Damn I miss it... not so much the shoveling though, or the driving for that matter.. :uh: good memories still. 

peace


----------



## Bogyoke

Hobbylink Japan has the first part of a video tour of Fine Molds on their site

Mostly military and sci-fi models are made by this company but an interesting video for any plastic model builder

Hobby Insider : Fine Molds Part 1
http://www.hobbylink.tv/hobby-insider-fine-molds-part-1

or you tube

http://www.youtube.com/user/hobbylink?feature=mhum


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 20 2010, 01:14 PM~18861835
> *:biggrin: if you have any extras, I'll buy them off you!  :biggrin:
> *


 when I get extra's will work something out for. paint and bmf work!
him me in a pm later... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 23 2010, 10:22 AM~18887570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Look crazy 90d out and lifted


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 23 2010, 12:39 PM~18888520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fuckin funny!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no shit...errr pie..fuck! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: this bitch is sooo hard!! :wow:


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline




----------



## Tonioseven

Dayum!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2010, 07:04 PM~18890102
> *:wow: this bitch is sooo hard!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



except for the bumper kit and there is a lil too much gold on it for my taste but over all sick ride


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline




----------



## Esoteric

someone mad?


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## BiggC

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rev-Angel-E...=item27b5ea2d7e


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 25 2010, 06:58 PM~18906079
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rev-Angel-E...=item27b5ea2d7e
> *



holly shit is this dude for reals :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: brings new meaning to ballin on a budjet


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 25 2010, 05:58 PM~18906079
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rev-Angel-E...=item27b5ea2d7e
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: texas plates


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 25 2010, 04:58 PM~18906079
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rev-Angel-E...=item27b5ea2d7e
> *


that shit looks pretty kool with a good paint bigger rims on it :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 25 2010, 05:58 PM~18906079
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rev-Angel-E...=item27b5ea2d7e
> *


damm,,,,somebody better hurry up and bid.... 
(would you clown a homie if he pulled up in this shit) with a sticker in the window
and he's all proud..and he ask's you..WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MY NEW SHIT? :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2010, 05:04 PM~18890102
> *:wow: this bitch is sooo hard!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 25 2010, 04:58 PM~18906079
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rev-Angel-E...=item27b5ea2d7e
> *


theres 1 bid on it :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 26 2010, 10:53 AM~18912753
> *theres 1 bid on it :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 26 2010, 12:53 PM~18912753
> *theres 1 bid on it :roflmao:
> *


You just had to go and bid on it did t you can't resist huh :0


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 25 2010, 07:58 PM~18906079
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rev-Angel-E...=item27b5ea2d7e
> *


that poor, poor camaro! think id rather drive a smart car than this piece of shit!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 26 2010, 02:58 PM~18914403
> *that poor, poor camaro! think id rather drive a smart car than this piece of shit!
> *


whats so bad about smart cars?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:wow: i seen a picture of my white monte from the telodo show . for the model car magazin for 2011 contest cars magazine who knows if it will be in there or not  i thuoght it was cool that they show'd it on the scale auto homepage from the teledo show. :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

35 User(s) are browsing this forum (30 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: D.L.O.Styles, chevyguy97, fl0540bravo



Whats everyone hiding from?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :ninja: :wave:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 26 2010, 05:26 PM~18914674
> *whats so bad about smart cars?
> *


idk i just hate em with a passion. dont seem very safe at all


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 27 2010, 09:58 AM~18921340
> *idk i just hate em with a passion. dont seem very safe at all
> *


 :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz-s1sIoLhU


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 27 2010, 08:58 AM~18921340
> *idk i just hate em with a passion. dont seem very safe at all
> *


germans are sticklers for safety, its a great city car but i wouldnt drive that shit on a country road


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 27 2010, 12:22 PM~18921899
> *germans are sticklers for safety, its a great city car but i wouldnt drive that shit on a country road
> *


I've seen one get sandwiched between two semi's.......wasn't such a smart idea any more.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

was it painted up yellow and white? u said sandwich right..theres the condiments..mustard & mayo..ahaha


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 27 2010, 02:13 PM~18923542
> *I've seen one get sandwiched between two semi's.......wasn't such a smart idea any more.
> *


pic?


----------



## Hydrohype

what a fuckin day! the very end of day, I have to drive across town... to meet this dude I used to do business with. I give him $280 in electronics. i asked him how much money is this he is handing me.? he said (oh its around $240) I'm like cool...
I go to drive off and count the money, its fuckin $160  so i fuckin call him back. now all I get is his voice mail...i fuckin run a red light and got on the 101 
freeway doing 90 looking for this big ass monster truck.. I went half way to another county,,,and no sign of that fucker.... I am mad at myself for letting me get screwed..

I hate fuckin crooks and dis-honest assholes!


----------



## Esoteric

lol i wont let anyone take shit till im paid in full


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 27 2010, 09:33 PM~18927545
> *lol i wont let anyone take shit till im paid in full
> *


Eso i played myself... because I already know this guy has been shady, or to quick to fly away with my money before.... (and whats really scandalous) besides all the 
monster trucks,, vett's..harleys's he can buy and sell me two times over?

It prove's to me i am not respected.. nor feared. and he has no class! 
regardless of money and toys!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 27 2010, 12:22 PM~18921899
> *germans are sticklers for safety, its a great city car but i wouldnt drive that shit on a country road
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 07:05 AM~18929938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THE 49ER MOBILE :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 08:05 AM~18929938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 real clean Gunny!


----------



## Hydrohype

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hydrohype, 85Biarittz
mornn Pop...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 28 2010, 01:48 PM~18931064
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Hydrohype, 85Biarittz
> mornn Pop...
> *


Whats up Jr. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Need a mechanics help :angry:. I got a 2004 nissan armada this morning it dodnt want to start lights came on and battery just clicked. So I gave it a jump. My wife drove it to work let it idle for a while then went to work. I had her go out and check it bout a hour later and same thing dim lights and click. Do u guys think its the batt. Or the alternator?


----------



## 408models

might be, if you can make it to a KRAGEN or AUTOZONE, they can test either for you.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 29 2010, 08:23 AM~18938967
> *Need a mechanics help :angry:. I got a 2004 nissan armada this morning it dodnt want to start lights came on and battery just clicked. So I gave it a jump. My wife drove it to work let it idle for a while then went to work. I had her go out and check it bout a hour later and same thing dim lights and click. Do u guys think its the batt. Or the alternator?
> *


prob battery.. Once the car was jumped it ran so the alt was making at least some power.. Take it to a pro and have them test both before replacing but more then likely its the battery..


----------



## Esoteric

got my ass a job starting monday building these monstas


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 29 2010, 07:23 AM~18938967
> *Need a mechanics help :angry:. I got a 2004 nissan armada this morning it dodnt want to start lights came on and battery just clicked. So I gave it a jump. My wife drove it to work let it idle for a while then went to work. I had her go out and check it bout a hour later and same thing dim lights and click. Do u guys think its the batt. Or the alternator?
> *


sounds like the battery.... jump start it,once it starts (while on) disconnect the power of the battery. if the engine turns off (which i doubt) the alternator is bad. if it stays on ur battery is shot


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 06:05 PM~18929938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats clean! :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 29 2010, 07:23 AM~18938967
> *Need a mechanics help :angry:. I got a 2004 nissan armada this morning it dodnt want to start lights came on and battery just clicked. So I gave it a jump. My wife drove it to work let it idle for a while then went to work. I had her go out and check it bout a hour later and same thing dim lights and click. Do u guys think its the batt. Or the alternator?
> *


check all the connections as well...2000 nissans have this weird mount on the positive side of the battery.... mine collected alot of erosion that started to interferer with 
the connection..... Off topic..I been messin with the pancho vert cadi for a few days now...Pancho is one of the cleanest builders i ever chose to work behind...
I really hope I do it justice...





























































hears the lay of a promo 77 lac..sitting on a different revel cadi frame...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 29 2010, 10:23 AM~18939702
> *sounds like the battery.... jump start it,once it starts (while on) disconnect the power of the battery. if the engine turns off (which i doubt) the alternator is bad. if it stays on ur battery is shot
> *



X 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 29 2010, 08:29 AM~18939305
> *got my ass a job starting monday building these monstas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your a heavy dude.... any company/manufacturer or corporation would be stupid 
if they did not see that,, and choose to not benefit from it!..
congrats Eso! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 29 2010, 09:29 AM~18939305
> *got my ass a job starting monday building these monstas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dude, what the hell is that? 

Congrats on the job!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 29 2010, 01:16 PM~18941234
> *damn dude, what the hell is that?
> 
> Congrats on the job!!
> *


industrial coffee grinder


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the help fellas I hope it is the batt :x:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 28 2010, 10:05 AM~18929938-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats clean as hell mini! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Oct 29 2010, 05:47 PM~18942238
> *Thanks for the help fellas I hope it is the batt :x:
> *


yea no doubt bro. not to mention alot cheaper


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 08:05 AM~18929938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam, i love this car. im a huge fan of impalas and caprices. you did a really nice job on these mini


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 29 2010, 09:04 PM~18944369
> *dam, i love this car. im a huge fan of impalas and caprices. you did a really nice job on these mini
> *


X2 now do a bubble impala with a caddy broughm front peice and hit me up!!


----------



## BODINE

picked up few parts today for my Magnum :biggrin: 










got fenders too....headlights on the way


----------



## INTHABLOOD

:0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 29 2010, 02:27 PM~18940918
> *check all the connections as well...2000 nissans have this weird mount on the positive side of the battery....  mine collected alot of erosion that started to interferer with
> the connection..... Off topic..I been messin with the pancho vert cadi for a few days now...Pancho is one of the cleanest builders i ever chose to work behind...
> I really hope I do it justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hears the lay of a promo 77 lac..sitting on a  different revel cadi frame...
> *


No ****


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 29 2010, 10:29 PM~18944999
> *picked up few parts today for my Magnum  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got fenders too....headlights on the way
> *


LUCKY!!! and even more lucky your lady didnt kill you for having car parts on the sofa!! i bought a bumper and valance for my mazda and put it in the basement living room and my wife flipped cuz i was gonna "ruin the carpet" like the paint was gonna leak of it or something?! :uh:


----------



## BODINE

mine wife dont care 

i could bring whole front clip in and take a pic lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 30 2010, 10:40 PM~18950387
> *mine wife dont care
> 
> i could bring whole front clip in and take a pic lol
> *


well do it then! pics or it didnt happpen!! :biggrin: we should do that waife swap show!! lemme borrow ur wife to bring in parts and then we swap back and i get an ear full?! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 31 2010, 12:30 AM~18950643
> *well do it then! pics or it didnt happpen!! :biggrin: we should do that waife swap show!! lemme borrow ur wife to bring in parts and then we swap back and i get an ear full?! :biggrin:
> *


dont got all yet got fenders and bumper and grill

lights on the way 

ordering upper core support and fog lights monday


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 31 2010, 12:30 AM~18950643
> *well do it then! pics or it didnt happpen!! :biggrin: we should do that waife swap show!! lemme borrow ur wife to bring in parts and then we swap back and i get an ear full?! :biggrin:
> *


here is what i got on hand :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

Turbo 4a-Ge powered hilux

























intercooler


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 31 2010, 01:57 AM~18950742
> *here is what i got on hand  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 1 2010, 09:56 PM~18963223
> *Turbo 4a-Ge powered hilux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intercooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam were you get that motor? :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

BIG DIG; FROM TEXAS TOWN ! Got me hooked up like a baller!\


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 2 2010, 12:23 AM~18964561
> *BIG DIG; FROM TEXAS TOWN ! Got me hooked up like a baller!\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool, glad you like 'em..


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 29 2010, 09:29 PM~18944999
> *picked up few parts today for my Magnum  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got fenders too....headlights on the way
> *



who did u get your lights from?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 2 2010, 10:35 AM~18966870
> *who did u get your lights from?
> *


 :angry:  EBAY

they will hold me over till i can afford oem ones


oem hid are fukin 850-900 each :wow: 

i heard ebsay ones will fog up , but giving a try ,,,and they had the black i wanted


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 30 2010, 01:00 PM~18947736
> *No ****
> *


ha ha ha..lol nice save T. I did not catch that...
thanks Doggy


----------



## Hydrohype

http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-chevrolet-SS-427-...QcmdZViewItemQQ
this might be a 68? not a 67, but either way i think the price is bit much!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2010, 08:44 AM~18966937
> *:angry:    EBAY
> 
> they will hold me over till i can afford oem ones
> oem hid are fukin 850-900 each :wow:
> 
> i heard ebsay ones will fog up , but giving a try ,,,and they had the black i wanted
> *


if you wanted to go stock projector style for temp also you can get these. It's were i got mine from, and really good price  

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2010, 04:05 PM~18968309
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2010, 09:44 AM~18966937
> *:angry:    EBAY
> 
> they will hold me over till i can afford oem ones
> oem hid are fukin 850-900 each :wow:
> 
> i heard ebsay ones will fog up , but giving a try ,,,and they had the black i wanted
> *


TRY SEALING THE EDGES ALL THE WAY AROUND WITH 100% SILICONE,THATS WHAT I DID AND NO FOG YET :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

I am selling this psp make and offer I spent close to 500 on the mods 
is custom was made by the one that posted the video
it has some scratches and is missing the anoog stick top but I can replace it for u but works great has custom firmware and I can try to get u 4gb memory card.
some leds stop working dont know why make me an offer.
pm me for pics 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwG89h0RSowif u want


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Nov 2 2010, 03:46 PM~18968983
> *TRY SEALING THE EDGES ALL THE WAY AROUND WITH 100% SILICONE,THATS WHAT I DID AND NO FOG YET  :biggrin:
> *


Cool ill do that


----------



## 06150xlt

This is my kinda 3 wheel motion! :wow: Screw hittin a switch... hit the gas!


----------



## [email protected]

thats alot of fuckin torque :wow:


----------



## Damaged

:wow: Thats sick !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 2 2010, 08:07 PM~18971603
> *This is my kinda 3 wheel motion! :wow: Screw hittin a switch... hit the gas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I never seen cars twist like this on take off, as much as I have seen them twist on 60 impala's? this may be the same 60? there is a youtube vid of a 60 twisting on 3 from take off,,,it looked insane.....


----------



## BODINE

well at least he got new front tires


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 4 2010, 10:51 AM~18984358
> *well at least he got new front tires
> *


Good Eye.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 4 2010, 12:43 PM~18984737
> *Good Eye.
> *


dragster juiced?

he done that on purpose to show off new tires ...hope he dont leave stickers on back tires to :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT

Small cars do the same too....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukwjliJHvyU


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 2 2010, 10:07 PM~18971603
> *This is my kinda 3 wheel motion! :wow: Screw hittin a switch... hit the gas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats friggin awesome! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 4 2010, 12:57 PM~18985257
> *Small cars do the same too....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukwjliJHvyU
> *


when it comes to drag racing nothing fucks with rotaries


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 4 2010, 12:11 PM~18985362
> *when it comes to drag racing nothing fucks with rotaries
> *


Now that's the truth!!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 3 2010, 06:07 AM~18971603
> *This is my kinda 3 wheel motion! :wow: Screw hittin a switch... hit the gas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPOvDRXtoj4&feature=related


----------



## 408models

*DOES ANYONE KNOW IF STEROS ARE TRACKED SOME HOW THRU THE MANUFACTURE?*

*REASON I ASK IS I HAVE A JENSEN DOUBLE DIN DVD/CD PLAYER THAT I'VE BEEN SITTING ON SINCE LAST YEAR. I GOT MY REPLACMENT FROM THE SHOP, BUT NEVER GOT TO RETURNING THE OTHER ONE. IT HAD A PROBLEM WERE WHEN YOU WANTED TO CHANGE THE DISC THE SCREEN WOULD COME DOWN BUT GO BACK UP CONTINUOUSLY, THE ONLY WAY IT WOULD STAY DOWN IS IF YOU HOLD THE EJECT BUTTON, OTHER THEN THAT, THATS ALL THAT WAS WRONG.

I'M THINKING OF SELLING IT BUT NOT SURE IF IT'LL COME BACK TO ME SOME HOW FROM THAT SHOP IT CAME FROM. IT'LL B A YEAR THIS DECEMBER.* :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMagK8egH78


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 4 2010, 05:40 PM~18986131
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMagK8egH78
> *


wtf jorge is that you going to pick up some tacos ?


































j/k, badass little car !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSzOd__feIw
check this bitch out!!!


----------



## 408models

*DOES ANYONE KNOW IF STEROS ARE TRACKED SOME HOW THRU THE MANUFACTURE?*

*REASON I ASK IS I HAVE A JENSEN DOUBLE DIN DVD/CD PLAYER THAT I'VE BEEN SITTING ON SINCE LAST YEAR. I GOT MY REPLACMENT FROM THE SHOP, BUT NEVER GOT TO RETURNING THE OTHER ONE. IT HAD A PROBLEM WERE WHEN YOU WANTED TO CHANGE THE DISC THE SCREEN WOULD COME DOWN BUT GO BACK UP CONTINUOUSLY, THE ONLY WAY IT WOULD STAY DOWN IS IF YOU HOLD THE EJECT BUTTON, OTHER THEN THAT, THATS ALL THAT WAS WRONG.

I'M THINKING OF SELLING IT BUT NOT SURE IF IT'LL COME BACK TO ME SOME HOW FROM THAT SHOP IT CAME FROM. IT'LL B A YEAR THIS DECEMBER.* :happysad:


*HERE ARE SOME NET PICS OF IT:*


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Nov 4 2010, 01:44 PM~18986162
> *wtf jorge is that you going to pick up some tacos ?
> j/k, badass little car !!! :biggrin:
> *


That's me Gary!!! Anything for tacos.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 4 2010, 02:49 PM~18986206
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF STEROS ARE TRACKED SOME HOW THRU THE MANUFACTURE?
> 
> REASON I ASK IS I HAVE A JENSEN DOUBLE DIN DVD/CD PLAYER THAT I'VE BEEN SITTING ON SINCE LAST YEAR. I GOT MY REPLACMENT FROM THE SHOP, BUT NEVER GOT TO RETURNING THE OTHER ONE. IT HAD A PROBLEM WERE WHEN YOU WANTED TO CHANGE THE DISC THE SCREEN WOULD COME DOWN BUT GO BACK UP CONTINUOUSLY, THE ONLY WAY IT WOULD STAY DOWN IS IF YOU HOLD THE EJECT BUTTON, OTHER THEN THAT, THATS ALL THAT WAS WRONG.
> 
> I'M THINKING OF SELLING IT BUT NOT SURE IF IT'LL COME BACK TO ME SOME HOW FROM THAT SHOP IT CAME FROM. IT'LL B A YEAR THIS DECEMBER. :happysad:
> HERE ARE SOME NET PICS OF IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think you should send it to me and ill decide whether it should be returned or not and take it off you conscience absolutely FREE


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 4 2010, 06:30 PM~18987400
> *i think you should send it to me and ill decide whether it should be returned or not and take it off you conscience absolutely FREE
> *


ill pay for shipping if i get it :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 4 2010, 02:49 PM~18986206
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF STEROS ARE TRACKED SOME HOW THRU THE MANUFACTURE?
> 
> REASON I ASK IS I HAVE A JENSEN DOUBLE DIN DVD/CD PLAYER THAT I'VE BEEN SITTING ON SINCE LAST YEAR. I GOT MY REPLACMENT FROM THE SHOP, BUT NEVER GOT TO RETURNING THE OTHER ONE. IT HAD A PROBLEM WERE WHEN YOU WANTED TO CHANGE THE DISC THE SCREEN WOULD COME DOWN BUT GO BACK UP CONTINUOUSLY, THE ONLY WAY IT WOULD STAY DOWN IS IF YOU HOLD THE EJECT BUTTON, OTHER THEN THAT, THATS ALL THAT WAS WRONG.
> 
> I'M THINKING OF SELLING IT BUT NOT SURE IF IT'LL COME BACK TO ME SOME HOW FROM THAT SHOP IT CAME FROM. IT'LL B A YEAR THIS DECEMBER. :happysad:
> HERE ARE SOME NET PICS OF IT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have kits for trade :happysad:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 4 2010, 07:41 PM~18988028
> *i have kits for trade :happysad:
> *


 :0 me too :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

:run:


----------



## Esoteric

fuck yeaa :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10132081


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 4 2010, 09:53 PM~18990488
> *fuck yeaa :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10132081
> *


fuck yea...i'd be down for that!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 4 2010, 10:53 PM~18990488
> *fuck yeaa :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10132081
> *


that's dope. I want one!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 4 2010, 12:29 PM~18984188
> *I never seen cars twist like this on take off, as much as I have seen them twist on 60 impala's?  this may be the same 60? there is a youtube vid of a 60 twisting on 3 from take off,,,it looked insane.....
> *


Check this out. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i looked for that one Chris..yeah as soon as i saw that 60 twist, i was thinkin of the big ass rig doin the same thing.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 4 2010, 08:53 PM~18990488
> *fuck yeaa :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10132081
> *


*wish they would make the 2010 NISSAN SKYLINE & THE 2010 LEXUS GS* :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 10:43 AM~18993455
> *wish they would make the 2010 NISSAN SKYLINE & THE 2010 LEXUS GS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

:0  :wow: NO WAY. sweet. i gotta get me one. that skyline is sik,. seen a couple 1:1s here in town.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 08:43 AM~18993455
> *wish they would make the 2010 NISSAN SKYLINE & THE 2010 LEXUS GS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: reason you aint found it is because its a GTR bro not a skyline


----------



## 408models

i went by the pic header, said NISSAN SKYLINE GTR, but the ones here in the town say skyline, and look just like it? :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 5 2010, 11:29 AM~18994178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: reason you aint found it is because its a GTR bro not a skyline
> *


seen couple around here 1:1


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 10:37 AM~18994248
> *i went by the pic header, said NISSAN SKYLINE GTR, but the ones here in the town say skyline, and look just like it?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that one is a skyline GTR, but after 2009 the skyline and GTR went separate ways the Skyline went back to the ken merry roots and GTR is its own car now


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 5 2010, 09:42 AM~18994291
> *that one is a skyline GTR, but after 2009 the skyline and GTR went separate ways the Skyline went back to the ken merry roots and GTR is its own car now
> *


 :0 yeah the one in the pic above is what was in town, pretty sik.


----------



## MAZDAT

I'll take one of these instead...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 10:48 AM~18994337
> *:0  yeah the one in the pic above is what was in town, pretty sik.
> *


i dont know much about the Euro R34 GTR my cut off was the Nur spec


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 5 2010, 11:11 AM~18994511
> *I'll take one of these instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf: what is everyones deal with those types of cars? looks like an asian paisa got ahold of it.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 5 2010, 12:41 PM~18994732
> *:barf: what is everyones deal with those types of cars?  looks like an asian paisa got ahold of it.
> *


 :roflmao: I actually think they're kinda cool. old ass accords, Datsun 510's, rabbits... just the Puerto Rican in me!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 5 2010, 10:41 AM~18994732
> *:barf: what is everyones deal with those types of cars?  looks like an asian paisa got ahold of it.
> *


The same deal that alot of people like Cadillac's, Impala's , etc.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 5 2010, 10:49 AM~18994772
> *:roflmao: I actually think they're kinda cool.  old ass accords, Datsun 510's, rabbits... just the Puerto Rican in me!
> *


They are kinda cool


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i saw a del sol with the stretched tires over the rims and doin a negative camber type deal that must eat tread like crazy..but i was diggin it.
Theres a guy near here that has a black GTR..i drop shit to watch it go by..as well as the 3 ford GT's sittin in 1 garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Nov 5 2010, 11:41 AM~18994732-->
> 
> 
> 
> :barf: what is everyones deal with those types of cars?  looks like an asian paisa got ahold of it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theyre bad ass thats why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 12:44 PM~18995068
> *The same deal that alot of people like Cadillac's, Impala's , etc.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Nov 5 2010, 12:46 PM~18995080
> *They are kinda cool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's a Nova with the best of both worlds...American muscle with a rotary engine...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 456WHP!!!!


----------



## Siim123

Probably no torque in low rpm's to move that heavy ass Nova :uh: .



Sorry for hating, I just cant stand small farting engines.


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: :dunno: :around:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 5 2010, 03:03 PM~18995991
> *Probably no torque in low rpm's to move that heavy ass Nova :uh: .
> Sorry for hating, I just cant stand small farting engines.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you dont know your engines


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 6 2010, 01:18 AM~18996085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you dont know your engines
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 5 2010, 03:22 PM~18996114
> *
> *


Rotaries put out Big power for less space 

case in point


----------



## MAZDAT

Big is not always better


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Nov 5 2010, 02:36 PM~18995814-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Nova with the best of both worlds...American muscle with a rotary engine...:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  456WHP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Nov 5 2010, 03:08 PM~18996019
> *:biggrin:  :dunno:  :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

poor american made cars.... raped by the gooks.....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 5 2010, 03:33 PM~18996191
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> poor american made cars.... raped by the gooks.....
> *


anglo americans built both


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 5 2010, 02:30 PM~18996167
> *Rotaries put out Big power for less space
> 
> case in point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Esoteric, you must be a Rotary guy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 5 2010, 02:33 PM~18996191
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> poor american made cars.... raped by the gooks.....
> *


These American cars didn't get raped by gooks, at least one of them didn't, one of them got raped by a German, Felix Wankel...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 5 2010, 03:38 PM~18996223
> *Hey Esoteric, you must be a Rotary guy :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


since birth


----------



## BODINE

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2010, 10:28 PM~18998909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


:yes:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 5 2010, 11:39 PM~18998979
> *:yes:
> *


i guess shouldnt be hard to hok up


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:no: just did HID in a durango last week, super simple....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 5 2010, 11:47 PM~18999039
> *:no: just did HID in a durango last week, super simple....
> *


not hid i dont think....has halo with leds along bottom 

just never done it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2010, 11:50 PM~18999058
> *not hid i dont think....has halo with leds along bottom
> 
> just never done it
> *


----------



## Esoteric

mostly did it because of the song


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 5 2010, 11:02 PM~18999152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had halos on my rodeo, i just tap spliced them to the parking light power...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup with this? hood on the GN.


----------



## Linc

its dirty?! :dunno: 

what are you refering to?


----------



## BODINE

cracked?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 6 2010, 01:19 PM~19001331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup with this? hood on the GN.
> *


looks like the clear is all cracked like a spider web to me. :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats what i figured...  tried to buff it out but they stayed but it got shiny as hell


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 6 2010, 02:24 PM~19001643
> *thats what i figured...  tried to buff it out but they stayed but it got shiny as hell
> *


 :roflmao: your not going to get them out my friend...  looks shiny thuogh. you will never even see them cracks at 120mph...lol..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 6 2010, 12:19 PM~19001331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup with this? hood on the GN.
> *


strip that shit to bare metal and repaint unless you wanna see it again later


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats eventually coming... i just wanted it to look nice in between times


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 6 2010, 03:09 PM~19002141
> *thats eventually coming... i just wanted it to look nice in between times
> *



well im with homie itll look good when your smashin threw :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

If u have a Meijer in ur town check them out. Mine had a whole display of Revell kits for $9.99-$12.99...including the special edition 68 charger, 09 challenger srt8 and the 32 ford 2-n-1 :biggrin: 

Got this for $11.99...half the price of wut Hobby Lobby wants for it. Wish i had more cash cuz i wouldve cleaned em out! :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 6 2010, 06:38 PM~19002532
> *If u have a Meijer in ur town check them out. Mine had a whole display of Revell kits for $9.99-$12.99...including the special edition 68 charger, 09 challenger srt8 and the 32 ford 2-n-1  :biggrin:
> 
> Got this for $11.99...half the price of wut Hobby Lobby wants for it. Wish i had more cash cuz i wouldve cleaned em out!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Havn't looked in a while but all the Meijer's on my area stopped selling kits a while ago.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 6 2010, 05:40 PM~19002544
> *Havn't looked in a while but all the Meijer's on my area stopped selling kits a while ago.
> *


Yea they all have. Just like Walmart did. But mine has a display of Revell kits for cheap...guess cuz of Christmas. Be worth checkin out tho


----------



## SlammdSonoma

here guys check this guy out..and see if he dont have some god for saken talent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB2gxIDeUMs&feature=related
:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 6 2010, 05:38 PM~19002532
> *If u have a Meijer in ur town check them out. Mine had a whole display of Revell kits for $9.99-$12.99...including the special edition 68 charger, 09 challenger srt8 and the 32 ford 2-n-1  :biggrin:
> 
> Got this for $11.99...half the price of wut Hobby Lobby wants for it. Wish i had more cash cuz i wouldve cleaned em out!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



kool one just opened not to far from me i gonna to check them later this week


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 6 2010, 09:54 PM~19004539
> *here guys check this guy out..and see if he dont have some god for saken talent
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB2gxIDeUMs&feature=related
> :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Cant read or write! That is amazing!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this lil thing i can do with my phone..thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 5 2010, 01:41 PM~18994732
> *:barf: what is everyones deal with those types of cars?  looks like an asian paisa got ahold of it.
> *


People like what they like. I personally dig 'em. To each his own.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 6 2010, 08:54 PM~19004539
> *here guys check this guy out..and see if he dont have some god for saken talent
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB2gxIDeUMs&feature=related
> :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I need that guy for interior detail and trunk work.... that fool could make me some adex dumps, with the wire still attached and the the 1950's date stamped on it...


----------



## Bogyoke

:wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and awaayyyy it goes :tears: :tears:
























drove it once to get it inspected...drove on my street lots of times, but publically once and illegally....lots of one good memory in that car :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 6 2010, 04:38 PM~19002532
> *If u have a Meijer in ur town check them out. Mine had a whole display of Revell kits for $9.99-$12.99...including the special edition 68 charger, 09 challenger srt8 and the 32 ford 2-n-1  :biggrin:
> 
> Got this for $11.99...half the price of wut Hobby Lobby wants for it. Wish i had more cash cuz i wouldve cleaned em out!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man i had to pay 25 bucks for that kit you came up for sure


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 02:14 PM~19008346
> *and awaayyyy it goes :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drove it once to get it inspected...drove on my street lots of times, but publically once and illegally....lots of one good memory in that car :biggrin:
> *



its all good man like an old girlfriend you had your your fun now your moving on to a better badder bitch :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 7 2010, 03:18 PM~19008384
> *man i had to pay 25 bucks for that kit you came up for sure
> *


Hell yea! I was shocked when i saw how cheap they were :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 01:14 PM~19008346
> *and awaayyyy it goes :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drove it once to get it inspected...drove on my street lots of times, but publically once and illegally....lots of one good memory in that car :biggrin:
> *


wtf? thought u were fixing it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you must have missed this  my 87 GN


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 check this out
http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/bar/2012910832.html


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 02:24 PM~19008880
> *you must have missed this  my 87 GN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aah yes i did, congrats on the GN, wish i still had mine. now dont go fucking it up with stupid ass mods and big rims... thats a fucking performance car, not a fucking hood ride....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

stupid mods like what? alcohol injection?nitrous?new intercooler?

and big rims.... 22s coming and thats it, dont give a fuck what anyone says i shall have one of the best cars in MO..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 02:49 PM~19009003
> *stupid mods like what? alcohol injection?nitrous?new intercooler?
> 
> and big rims.... 22s coming and thats it, dont give a fuck what anyone says i shall have one of the best cars in MO..
> *


performance mods are one thing, but fuck 22's ,the factory GN rallys are prefect for the car. shoulda kept the regal for the shit wheels, too heavy to move and too heavy to stop. no point in hopping up the motor just to weigh it down with boat anchor wheels. sell it to someone who appreciates the grand nationals , like me, and go get another run of the mill regal...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:
and i will be rollin stocks for a bit, AND i still have the stock regal rims for whoever wants to buy them. and bet your ass i appreciate my shit. if not i wouldnt have worked so hard to get it, and wouldnt have put so much into it aready.



on a side note, wtf?
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1996247635.html


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 02:25 PM~19008885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THIS IS NOT AN (ANTI DUNK) STATEMENT. BUT I.M.O. yOU CANT REALLY GO WRONG WITH THE BUICK RALLYS ON A SOUPED UP G.N... 
IN FACT IF I WHERE FORCED TO CHANGE THE RIMS ON A G.N.?
I WOULD FIND SOME OTHER RIM AND TIRE COMBO. AND LOWER IT A LITTLE AND MAKE A LOW-ROD OUT OF IT...KEEPING THE COOL LINES AND THE PERFORMANCE 
CENTER STAGE! NOT DISTRACTING IT'S VIEWERS AND (RACE LOSS) VICTIMS
WITH BIG TIRES! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think these fit just fine... go right along with the cool lines.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 04:57 PM~19009065
> *:roflmao:
> and i will be rollin stocks for a bit, AND i still have the stock regal rims for whoever wants to buy them. and bet your ass i appreciate my shit. if not i wouldnt have worked so hard to get it, and wouldnt have put so much into it aready.
> on a side note, wtf?
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1996247635.html
> *


wow talk about ruining a perfectly good impala! that shit is just downright horrible :uh: :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 03:14 PM~19009173
> *i think these fit just fine... go right along with the cool lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yea,.,,,, I can see that.... thats a classy lookin wheel... and it looks like it belongs on 
something fast...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 03:14 PM~19009173
> *i think these fit just fine... go right along with the cool lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have any clue how much those wheels will run you? Lexani/Asanti wheels are cool, but very expensive.


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm guessing 4-5k...without tires :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Normally 5400 w tires.found em aroubd 3k from a homie i know.


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 08:59 PM~19012238
> *Normally 5400 w tires.found em aroubd 3k from a homie i know.
> *


 :uh: put that in the motor and roll those cool ass stocks....  oh yeah..

postons.com


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2010, 09:07 PM~19012331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


that dude has waaaaay too much time on his hands. Impressive still. :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 11:59 PM~19012238
> *Normally 5400 w tires.found em aroubd 3k from a homie i know.
> *






just post the pic again of the ride  let these fools know what your really goin for look wise


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 08:59 PM~19012238
> *Normally 5400 w tires.found em aroubd 3k from a homie i know.
> *


hell, aluminium bumper brackets front and rear, aluminium bumpers and hood. full suspension and brake upgrade... save that stupid money, make it a runner.... postons has all you will ever need....


----------



## Esoteric

anyone else all fucked up with allergies :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 7 2010, 09:07 PM~19012331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 Guaranteed to make you say (Dammm)


----------



## BODINE

gotta play my Black Ops


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i ever mention how much the age of 15 sucks? stuck here with no ride to school.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 9 2010, 06:01 AM~19023604
> *i ever mention how much the age of 15 sucks? stuck here with no ride to school.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: never had that problem get a bicycle genious


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

NEED TO KNOW ASAP!! DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR THE JOHAN CADILLAC ELDORADO RANCHER MODEL IS??? THE BOX WITH THE YELLOW ELDO ON IT WITH THE BULL HORN DECALS AN COW PATTERN FOR THE SIDES...WESTERN BACKROUND WITH A DUDE ON A HORSE AN ANOTHER STANDING NEAR HIM.. BEST I CAN EXPLAIN THE BOX ART..


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 08:59 PM~19012238
> *Normally 5400 w tires.found em aroubd 3k from a homie i know.
> *


Then you found the 2 piece, not the 3 piece. The 2 piece are forged, not nearly as nice, the 3 piece are full machined aluminum, much nicer.

Good luck


----------



## LUXMAN

sittin here on the porch . . . wit this cup of bacardi . . . goin thru shyt wit my gurl. . . i messed around & bare metaled a whole car  updates n pics soon ! the saga continues


----------



## Hydrohype

I got simple,,running red light tickets... No insurance tickets when i really had insurance at the time..still do.... But missed courts dates and shit.. and now i am buried so deep.. I cant see no end in sight... i cant afford to put tags on my lo lo's
its to late to non opp them... and now they are talking about taking my licence.. 
because of a missed date last week... when i went there last week,.,but in the after noon not morning....... I told that fuckin judge.,... two weeks ago..
Your honor.,.. this shit is just going to escalate.,,, and i am going to be fined more for some dumb shit... when I really was not guilty!.. 

This Shit sucks with this traffic system.,,,


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 9 2010, 06:01 AM~19023604
> *i ever mention how much the age of 15 sucks? stuck here with no ride to school.
> *


You said the magic word....... SCHOOL! drive, ride, walk or run there!
and stay there! so when you want good shit in your life! you wont have to go through
what some of us..went through to get it. or almost get it...
:uh:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 9 2010, 07:59 PM~19028892
> *NEED TO KNOW ASAP!! DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR THE JOHAN CADILLAC ELDORADO RANCHER MODEL IS??? THE BOX WITH THE YELLOW ELDO ON IT WITH THE BULL HORN DECALS AN COW PATTERN FOR THE SIDES...WESTERN BACKROUND WITH A DUDE ON A HORSE AN ANOTHER STANDING NEAR HIM.. BEST I CAN EXPLAIN THE BOX ART..
> *












I have the Kit . I'll let you know when I get home. I'm thinking this is a 74 El Dorado being the color of the plastic. I let you know for Sure.


----------



## Esoteric

sneak peak


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 9 2010, 07:59 PM~19028892
> *NEED TO KNOW ASAP!! DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR THE JOHAN CADILLAC ELDORADO RANCHER MODEL IS??? THE BOX WITH THE YELLOW ELDO ON IT WITH THE BULL HORN DECALS AN COW PATTERN FOR THE SIDES...WESTERN BACKROUND WITH A DUDE ON A HORSE AN ANOTHER STANDING NEAR HIM.. BEST I CAN EXPLAIN THE BOX ART..
> *


Here's another - This is exactlly the same as the ranchero


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 9 2010, 05:59 PM~19028892
> *NEED TO KNOW ASAP!! DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR THE JOHAN CADILLAC ELDORADO RANCHER MODEL IS??? THE BOX WITH THE YELLOW ELDO ON IT WITH THE BULL HORN DECALS AN COW PATTERN FOR THE SIDES...WESTERN BACKROUND WITH A DUDE ON A HORSE AN ANOTHER STANDING NEAR HIM.. BEST I CAN EXPLAIN THE BOX ART..
> *


i think it's a 70-71 eldo :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 10 2010, 12:27 PM~19033593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Kit . I'll let you know when I get home. I'm thinking this is a 74 El Dorado being the color of the plastic. I let you know for Sure.
> *


sweet thank you..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2010, 04:25 PM~19008885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bye....bank wants it back, previous owners bs :wave:
so no car anymore. bout 4.5 months til 16 and no car.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2010, 05:10 PM~19035896
> *bye....bank wants it back, previous owners bs :wave:
> so no car anymore. bout 4.5 months til 16 and no car.
> *


wow, thats some bullshit!! sorry to hear


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2010, 03:10 PM~19035896
> *bye....bank wants it back, previous owners bs :wave:
> so no car anymore. bout 4.5 months til 16 and no car.
> *


 :0 WTF!!! Shoudn't the place that you got it from told you that?? 

so now your out 2 buicks??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

bought it from a dude... tried to get a title for it and he owes 2600 on it, bank wont release the title to me,, so they get it. and yes im out two buicks


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2010, 03:39 PM~19036067
> *bought it from a dude... tried to get a title for it and he owes 2600 on it, bank wont release the title to me,, so they get it. and yes im out two buicks
> *


damn all that work, and gone, thats y u gotta be patiante when getting rides like that, espacially with what you paid for it at that low of a price. Stuff like that you gotta look into.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2010, 04:39 PM~19036067
> *bought it from a dude... tried to get a title for it and he owes 2600 on it, bank wont release the title to me,, so they get it. and yes im out two buicks
> *


i hope you learned your lesson on that one, i wont touch a car that the owner himself doesnt have a title for, i knew someone that got burned really bad on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup sure did


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2010, 04:45 PM~19036115
> *yup sure did
> *


better than being assed out on a 45k car my homie sued the original owners but after fees ended up with 23k.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2010, 06:10 PM~19035896
> *bye....bank wants it back, previous owners bs :wave:
> so no car anymore. bout 4.5 months til 16 and no car.
> *


:0 :wow:  id flip the fuck out!!! that dues ass would be handed to him for real..  id be 16 an allready going to jail after that shit. :guns: :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: but thats just me.. 
keep your head up bro let this be a lesson for real ...even thuogh how shitty it is..
better things will come your way.


----------



## mademan

Man I just bought a Mint 04 Caddy DTS a few months back. had it looked at, was in great shape, no problems, but the check engine light was on.... seller seemed like a good guy, said it had an oil change and air filter etc. and wasnt re-set. said he never fucked with any codes or cleared them or anything..... there were no current codes, no history codes etc. shop said it was fine.

A month later the rear head gasket goes....... theres only one place in this province that will fix it...... and they want 4800.00 .... thats if they dont have to machine the head, it will go up 1000.00 if they do. So im sitting on a 9000.00 lawn ornament , that I spent my College money on........ FML

So since I needed a dependable daily, I ended up getting a 2010 cobalt sport... not what I want to be driving, but all I could afford. since my dream car is fucked


----------



## mademan

... then the guy I bought it from changed his number.... and his name is unlisted. plus he lives 11 hours away. so finding him to put the beats to him is next to impossible.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Seen allot of those Caddy's with the headgasket problem. Sounds like it's common on those.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 10 2010, 08:17 PM~19036873
> *... then the guy I bought it from changed his number.... and his name is unlisted. plus he lives 11 hours away. so finding him to put the beats to him is next to impossible.
> *


thats blows!! ill make this one short.. i had a 64 falcon with 289 motor an supension out of a mustang.......traded it for a newer 90's mustang gt ...
all i wanted out of my facon was the motor...he said he would do the work for me since he had a shop an the mustang was allready there....well needless to say after i bring the falcon there for him to do the work an all the extra shit i buoght for the job like a tremic 5 speed that was not cheap..he ended up gettin out of the shop an cleaned house left state an i lost everything... i learned from that one HARD!!! :happysad: i was young when i made this deal...come to think about it i think i was 15 as well so i feel your pain. this is the only pic i can find of it. but its gone now! :tears:


----------



## mademan

70 promo..... very much want!


----------



## mademan

same seller

66 - 66 coupe


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 10 2010, 08:07 PM~19036796
> *:0  :wow:   id flip the fuck out!!! that dues ass would be handed to him for real..   id be 16 an allready going to jail after that shit. :guns:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :buttkick:   but thats just me..
> keep your head up bro let this be a lesson for real ...even thuogh how shitty it is..
> better things will come your way.
> *


oh karmas getting his ass alright, and so am i. im swapping those rear ends out like theirs no tomorrow. all thats left to do is that, take my doors off, my front end and the bank can have the shit.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 10 2010, 06:15 PM~19036849
> *Man I just bought a Mint  04 Caddy DTS a few months back. had it looked at, was in great shape, no problems, but the check engine light was on.... seller seemed like a good guy, said it had an oil change and air filter etc. and wasnt re-set. said he never fucked with any codes or cleared them or anything..... there were no current codes, no history codes etc. shop said it was fine.
> 
> A month later the rear head gasket goes....... theres only one place in this province that will fix it...... and they want 4800.00  .... thats if they dont have to machine the head, it will go up 1000.00 if they do.  So im sitting on a 9000.00 lawn ornament , that I spent my College money on........ FML
> 
> So since I needed a dependable daily, I ended up getting a 2010 cobalt sport... not what I want to be driving, but all I could afford. since my dream car is fucked
> *


you can buy a running motor for that bitch for 1700 here


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2010, 07:20 PM~19037402
> *oh karmas getting his ass alright, and so am i. im swapping those rear ends out like theirs no tomorrow. all thats left to do is that, take my doors off, my front end and the bank can have the shit.
> *


 :biggrin: i would too


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## Esoteric

this is bad ass


----------



## rollindeep408

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2010, 09:20 PM~19037402
> *oh karmas getting his ass alright, and so am i. im swapping those rear ends out like theirs no tomorrow. all thats left to do is that, take my doors off, my front end and the bank can have the shit.
> *



stripped that bitch lol and they maybe check an auctions for another regal


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 11 2010, 08:00 AM~19041162
> *stripped that bitch lol and they maybe check an auctions for another regal
> *


fuck that change the vin#'s an send him the old parts car....lol...
keep the gn an now you got a title! j/k.....but that would be sweet!!


----------



## EVIL C

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1967-CHEVROLET...=item53e4929175


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 10 2010, 11:38 PM~19040560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 11 2010, 07:35 AM~19041234
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1967-CHEVROLET...=item53e4929175
> *


  i traded a near mint cream colored one to beto for my first resin big body


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 10 2010, 01:29 PM~19034359
> *i think it's a 70-71 eldo :biggrin:
> *


No it's not. The rear panel on the 70 and 71 is more of a triangle point down the center.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 10 2010, 06:15 PM~19036849
> *Man I just bought a Mint  04 Caddy DTS a few months back. had it looked at, was in great shape, no problems, but the check engine light was on.... seller seemed like a good guy, said it had an oil change and air filter etc. and wasnt re-set. said he never fucked with any codes or cleared them or anything..... there were no current codes, no history codes etc. shop said it was fine.
> 
> A month later the rear head gasket goes....... theres only one place in this province that will fix it...... and they want 4800.00  .... thats if they dont have to machine the head, it will go up 1000.00 if they do.  So im sitting on a 9000.00 lawn ornament , that I spent my College money on........ FML
> 
> So since I needed a dependable daily, I ended up getting a 2010 cobalt sport... not what I want to be driving, but all I could afford. since my dream car is fucked
> *


How many miles is on the cadi? seams kind of sudden for an 04.


----------



## dig_derange

Hey, I'm working on throwing some more cd covers into my decal sheet. You guys have any requests?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 11 2010, 12:50 PM~19042577
> *Hey, I'm working on throwing some more cd covers into my decal sheet.  You guys have any requests?
> *


xxx dvd's...lol... :roflmao: j/k


----------



## dig_derange

:nono: :biggrin:

hell, I've actually done some xxx shit for another dude on here. 

naw but like what's your favorite album?


----------



## mcloven

could u do some e40 and some j stalin ones for me


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 11 2010, 01:03 PM~19043108
> *could u do some e40 and some j stalin  ones for me
> *


hell yeah. Haven't heard from E-Fonzarelli in a bit.


----------



## mcloven

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...iw=1003&bih=535


----------



## dig_derange

cool. it's done.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 11:07 AM~19042263
> *How many miles is on the cadi? seams kind of sudden for an 04.
> *


160,000 km, so like 100miles


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 11 2010, 03:03 PM~19043507
> *160,000 km, so like 100,000 miles
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i need a Hank Williams Jr. CD for the stepside..that would fit in with the guns, cooler on the floor...


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2010, 04:39 PM~19036067
> *bought it from a dude... tried to get a title for it and he owes 2600 on it, bank wont release the title to me,, so they get it. and yes im out two buicks
> *


dont give it back yet. we are in missouri, theres ways around it.  ill pm you...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 11 2010, 01:47 PM~19044120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much?


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 11 2010, 08:52 PM~19045993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


OHH SHIT ... :0 :wow: WAS GOING TO COMMENT BUT DONT WANT TO RUIN IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 11 2010, 08:02 PM~19046076
> *OHH SHIT ... :0  :wow:  WAS GOING TO COMMENT BUT DONT WANT TO RUIN IT!!! :biggrin:
> *



i admit i have swung my shit on the freeway but this shit is crazy :0


----------



## gseeds




----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 11 2010, 07:52 PM~19045993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


am I the only one that saw that going another way when he swerved? like right into the wall or on the roof? Whew! that was a close one :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:yes: seen that too


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 11 2010, 08:09 PM~19046757
> *i admit i have swung my shit on the freeway but this shit is crazy  :0
> *



aint no other feeling!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 12 2010, 06:13 AM~19049793
> *aint no other feeling!
> *


 OL BOY IS FROM AROUND HERE, THAT CUTTY WAS IN LAST MONTHS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, CLEAN CUTLASS


----------



## Tonioseven

Headed to Atl...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 12 2010, 06:13 AM~19049793
> *aint no other feeling!
> *


 :yes: :h5: :run:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 11 2010, 06:52 PM~19045993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 close call!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 12 2010, 08:17 AM~19050345
> *Headed to Atl...
> *



see ya there bro


----------



## 408models




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 12 2010, 02:18 PM~19053025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2010, 09:48 AM~19051584
> *close call!
> *


That shit is crazy!!! Imagine if it would of back bumpered it, he would of lost it for sure


----------



## 408models




----------



## coleman9219

Has anyone though of getting a 3D printer?? I know they are VERY pricey but, if someone had one you could make endless possibilities with one!  :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 12 2010, 05:05 PM~19053830
> *
> Has anyone though of getting a 3D printer?? I know they are VERY pricey but, if someone had one you could make endless possibilities with one!      :biggrin:
> *


that's fuckin' awesome, but.... $15,000?! :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 12 2010, 03:27 PM~19053078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yours is a much better build no question, but mine's got D'z on it :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 12 2010, 06:09 PM~19053849
> *that's fuckin' awesome, but.... $15,000?!  :wow:
> *


You can get them cheaper. But unless you know CAD you are limited with what you can do with just the scanner.


----------



## coleman9219

i mean that would be SICKKKK right? i was reading a article where it said they are going to trry to make it cheaper in the future....but idk


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 12 2010, 06:23 PM~19053944
> *i mean that would be SICKKKK right? i was reading a article where it said they are going to trry to make it cheaper in the future....but idk
> *



http://www.tdrcatalog.com/servlet/StoreFront

Here's a company using it.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Nov 12 2010, 05:19 PM~19053910
> *You can get them cheaper. But unless you know CAD you are limited with what you can do with just the scanner.
> *


well shit, if you're gonna spend any multiple thousands of dollars on a tool, what's a few months of good training & do that shit right. 

as a club, it'd probably be pretty feasible. Everybody chip in on one & make somebody learn that mutha :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 12 2010, 06:31 PM~19053993
> *well shit, if you're gonna spend any multiple thousands of dollars on a tool, what's a few months of good training & do that shit right.
> 
> as a club, it'd probably be pretty feasible.  Everybody chip in on one & make somebody learn that mutha :scrutinize:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219

:biggrin: ha ha thats what i was thinking...


----------



## Esoteric

i know how to run the programs on the thing but dont have the capital for it.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Nov 12 2010, 06:27 PM~19053965
> *http://www.tdrcatalog.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> Here's a company using it.
> *


My buddy Zimm from my local club owns part of that company and helps design the parts.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2010, 07:16 PM~19054337
> *My buddy Zimm from my local club owns part of that company and helps design the parts.
> *


  They have some things I've been looking at getting.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Nov 12 2010, 07:22 PM~19054381
> * They have some things I've been looking at getting.
> *


Yeah they have some cool stuff. He brought in a body they had done on the 3D machine and it was cool to see but all the parts still need work to sand out all the ridges from the layers.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2010, 07:30 PM~19054431
> *Yeah they have some cool stuff. He brought in a body they had done on the 3D machine and it was cool to see but all the parts still need work to sand out all the ridges from the layers.
> *


Yea saw a build up on MCM. The texture looks good for the block and stuff. A little more time and the printers will be better. I like the metal lazer printers. You could make your own wheels.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2010, 05:30 PM~19054431
> *Yeah they have some cool stuff. He brought in a body they had done on the 3D machine and it was cool to see but all the parts still need work to sand out all the ridges from the layers.
> *


the trick is cut in layers from the front to back


----------



## grimreaper69

Kinda spooky.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 13 2010, 01:25 AM~19056572
> *Kinda spooky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Didn't look all that damaged, wonder why it was never reopened.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...672&ie=UTF8&z=5

look at direction #43


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Nov 13 2010, 01:30 AM~19056614-->
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't look all that damaged, wonder why it was never reopened.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered the same thing.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Nov 13 2010, 01:33 AM~19056629
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...672&ie=UTF8&z=5
> 
> look at direction #43
> *


:roflmao: What the hell kinda directions tell you to jet ski across the ocean? :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 12 2010, 10:30 PM~19056614
> *Didn't look all that damaged, wonder why it was never reopened.
> *


nah my homie is taking engineer courses at MIT and they got to go in the park and they said the whole place has to be leveled


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 12 2010, 11:25 PM~19056572
> *Kinda spooky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I drive like 1/2 mile by here every day to and from work. And I can see it from work. Its kinda weird not seeing people all over and the rides running. I want to go inside so bad and take pics but I know with my luck I'll be caught and locked up.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 11 2010, 01:47 PM~19044120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Outstanding!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 12 2010, 10:59 PM~19056804
> *I drive like 1/2 mile by here every day to and from work. And I can see it from work. Its kinda weird not seeing people all over and the rides running. I want to go inside so bad and take pics but I know with my luck I'll be caught and locked up.
> *


its called urban exploration, i am a avid enthusiast of the hobby, we go to caves, mines, abandoned buildings, anywhere you are not supposed to go.. check out uer.ca


----------



## BODINE

my daughter ....misses her brother .....so has good imagination 

if u notice she says sister (she dont have sister) only big brother ....im thinking she looking at car (her reflection) .....talkin to her 

cute tho ...lets get her some views .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZVFzZwQVoU


forgot how to just post vid ...lol


----------



## BiggC

Here ya go.


----------



## BiggC

LOL she can talk up a storm.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 13 2010, 04:41 AM~19057633
> *LOL she can talk up a storm.
> *


lol....she does that a lot lol.....we can just sit arounmd and she will keep going lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Thats funny man she just like my little girl. LOL!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 13 2010, 01:59 AM~19056804
> *I drive like 1/2 mile by here every day to and from work. And I can see it from work. Its kinda weird not seeing people all over and the rides running. I want to go inside so bad and take pics but I know with my luck I'll be caught and locked up.
> *


Go for it. From what I heard it's not patrolled, no one really gives a shit about it. But if you're gonna do it, do it soon, cuz it's being leveled in January.


----------



## 06150xlt

Drove by today to check it out and see if I can get in. Bringing the good cam to work tomorrow. but here are pics from my iphone from today


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i miss my old ls at times... :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

1/10 scale regal getting a BULLET EDITION PAINT JOB


----------



## dig_derange

thats awesome


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Damn i need one of them


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 13 2010, 07:24 PM~19061371
> *i miss my old ls at times... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i feel bad for you for selling this LS!! what were you thinking?! :0 a-arms are a lil over extended for me, but other wise, that monte is the shit!!!  i hope you replaced it with a lambo or something?!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 13 2010, 08:24 PM~19061371
> *i miss my old ls at times... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that tre gonna top em all jay it was worth it homeboy youll be shining real soon bro


----------



## Hydrohype

some layitlow homies about to start the first grade..


----------



## Hydrohype

you will laugh! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

videos are funny shit!!! but anyways the wife has been in new york city for shopping since friday shell be home tonight.. but while she was gone i got some NEW table time in.. :biggrin: yup on the new table!! to bad.. :roflmao: but i cant post shit cause she has the camera too!  been workin on 2 pontiac's an a 71 promo impala that i got off e-bay that had a busted roof an drivers side door..but ya would never even know it unless i told ya!!  ill get some pics up later when she gets her ass back here from spending all my money for my model room..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 03:01 PM~19066005
> *videos are funny shit!!! but anyways the wife has been in new york city for shopping since friday shell be home tonight.. but while she was gone i got some  NEW  table time in.. :biggrin: yup on the new table!! to bad.. :roflmao: but i cant post shit cause she has the camera too!   been workin on 2 pontiac's an a 71 promo impala that i got off e-bay that had a busted roof an drivers side door..but ya would never even know it unless i told ya!!  ill get some pics up later when she gets her ass back here from spending all my money for my model room..
> *


ON THE NEW TABLE :uh: :uh: WATCH OUT DAD.. you know your girls got you 
outnumbered? :biggrin: I'l be waiting to see the 71 impala.. 
THAT IS, IF YOU DONT GET PUT ON PUNISHMENT..?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 03:01 PM~19066005
> *videos are funny shit!!! but anyways the wife has been in new york city for shopping since friday shell be home tonight.. but while she was gone i got some  NEW  table time in.. :biggrin: yup on the new table!! to bad.. :roflmao: but i cant post shit cause she has the camera too!   been workin on 2 pontiac's an a 71 promo impala that i got off e-bay that had a busted roof an drivers side door..but ya would never even know it unless i told ya!!  ill get some pics up later when she gets her ass back here from spending all my money for my model room..
> *



whoops :wow: :uh: :biggrin: lol


----------



## 06150xlt

Post Katrina Six Flags pics are up in my photobucket ... Six Flags

This was really fun, Lots of looting and graffiti though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 14 2010, 08:18 PM~19066734
> *Post Katrina Six Flags pics are up in my photobucket ... Six Flags
> 
> This was really fun, Lots of looting and graffiti though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No security watching the property or anything?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 14 2010, 06:44 PM~19066905
> *No security watching the property or anything?
> *


none, parked right at the rv entrance along the road and walked around the fence. Seen another guy in there taking pics too


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 14 2010, 05:18 PM~19066734
> *Post Katrina Six Flags pics are up in my photobucket ... Six Flags
> 
> This was really fun, Lots of looting and graffiti though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that didnt creep you the fuck out? lol an you shoulda started a rollercoaster or some shit lol


----------



## hocknberry

SEMA pics are up on truckrun.net


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD+Nov 14 2010, 07:47 PM~19067374-->
> 
> 
> 
> very cool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 14 2010, 09:13 PM~19068302
> *that didnt creep you the fuck out? lol an you shoulda started a rollercoaster or some shit lol
> *


It was kinda creepy being all alone there. and that clown...WTF lol. all the cars for the roller coasters are gone, just the tracks left. I got a cup that said Six Flags New Orleans but I broke it when i was washing it, it was sitting out in the sun for 5 years and was really brittle.


----------



## 408models

:ugh:


----------



## 408models




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 14 2010, 10:57 PM~19069339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 dont get any ideas there :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

anyone here play GTA san andreas on PC with mods my damm wheels keep coming out white


----------



## Tonioseven

Atlanta was a blast!! Hung out with Rick, Bob Dudek, Gary Seeds, SlammedSonoma and a BUNCH of other cool model cats!! If you don't go next year, it's YOUR loss, I'll be there!!   

http://public.fotki.com/gkulchock/all-my-m...lanta-nnl-2010/

http://public.fotki.com/KMidd65/model-car-...hern-nats-2010/


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v625/Zom...202010/?start=0


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 15 2010, 12:57 AM~19069339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Would have been more impressed if he drove that turd over some cars. Don't understand what the point of having the air ride is for.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Nov 14 2010, 01:00 AM~19063455-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: i feel bad for you for selling this LS!! what were you thinking?! :0 a-arms are a lil over extended for me, but other wise, that monte is the shit!!!  i hope you replaced it with a lambo or something?!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank u! and yea the arms extended to MY liking... and lol no not a lambo (thats gay as fuck to me) i got my dream car out the deal.... 63 impala
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Nov 14 2010, 03:43 AM~19063707
> *that tre gonna top em all jay it was worth it homeboy youll be shining real soon bro
> *



thanx E! soon i hope. feels like 4ever


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 15 2010, 09:52 AM~19071529
> *Would have been more impressed if he drove that turd over some cars. Don't understand what the point of having the air ride is for.
> *


thats what i was thinking 

goes nup and down ...what 2 inches maybelol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

ok where all the caddy lovers i need alil help here!! i got this caddy with no front bumper an i dont know what year it is can someone help me out?? an if anybody has one i neet it!! :biggrin: cash or trades....lmk.. thanks








































 :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

1976 








































nahhhh i dont have a clue


----------



## mcloven

ask mademan hes the expert on caddys


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 14 2010, 10:53 PM~19069315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: Wasted a nice car! :buttkick:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 15 2010, 12:37 PM~19073154
> *:twak: Wasted a nice car!  :buttkick:
> *


chrysler 300s are throwaway cars i wouldnt get attached to them


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 15 2010, 11:13 AM~19073000
> *ok where all the caddy lovers i need alil help here!! i got this caddy with no front bumper an i dont know what year it is can someone help me out?? an if anybody has one i neet it!! :biggrin:  cash or trades....lmk.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


If I have to guess, its a 69 Cadillac Fleetwood, here's a link to one...

http://www.mcsmk8.com/69-FLWD/69-CAD.html


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

ok where all the caddy lovers i need alil help here!! i got this caddy with no front bumper an i dont know what year it is can someone help me out?? an if anybody has one i neet it!! :biggrin: cash or trades....lmk.. thanks








































 :dunno:
i got thids grill out of a 75 i eldo i think..it might do with soome work..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 15 2010, 02:44 PM~19073218
> *If I have to guess, its a 69 Cadillac Fleetwood, here's a link to one...
> 
> http://www.mcsmk8.com/69-FLWD/69-CAD.html
> *


oh hell yeah!! thanks for doing the homework.. :thumbsup: thats it for sure :biggrin: its got the same rear bumper as i got..but where in the hell am i going to find a 69 fleetwood front bumper an grill.... ill check modelhaus first.. thanks mazdat! :h5: ok i checked it out they only have a 69 eldo parts an another one witch i dont know what it is its a series 62??? :dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 15 2010, 11:48 AM~19073257
> *oh hell yeah!! thanks for doing the homework.. :thumbsup: thats it for sure :biggrin:  its got the same rear bumper as i got..but where in the hell am i going to find a 69 fleetwood front bumper an grill.... ill check modelhaus first.. thanks mazdat! :h5:
> *


No problem Jeral 

Yeah, check with Modelhaus, they should have it


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 15 2010, 11:48 AM~19073257
> *oh hell yeah!! thanks for doing the homework.. :thumbsup: thats it for sure :biggrin:  its got the same rear bumper as i got..but where in the hell am i going to find a 69 fleetwood front bumper an grill.... ill check modelhaus first.. thanks mazdat! :h5: ok i checked it out they only have a 69 eldo parts an another one witch i dont know what it is  its a series 62??? :dunno:
> *


Should be a series 75 Jeral


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 15 2010, 02:59 PM~19073332
> *Should be a series 75 Jeral
> *


i think im assed out on a grill an bumper for this 69 fleetwood.....ill try to make my own out of something....lol...think il get a front grill/bumper off that 75 eldo an ill need a bumper/grill off a 64..bumper off 64 an grill an headlights off the 75 eldo should do the trick!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 15 2010, 12:20 PM~19073480
> *i think im assed out on a grill an bumper for this 69 fleetwood.....ill try to make my own out of something....lol...think il get a front grill/bumper off that 75 eldo an ill need a bumper/grill off a 64..bumper off 64 an grill an headlights off the 75 eldo should do the trick!
> *


Sounds like alot of work, I'll look in my stash and see what I come up with


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 15 2010, 12:13 PM~19073000
> *ok where all the caddy lovers i need alil help here!! i got this caddy with no front bumper an i dont know what year it is can someone help me out?? an if anybody has one i neet it!! :biggrin:  cash or trades....lmk.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


my guess says 69..fleet.. ebay has front and rear bumpers all the time..but most
of the time i see loose parts its for the 50's....

1966-Cadillac-Ville-Vintage-Jo-Han-Kit-1-25-scale-/160506569878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255eefe496#ht_ sometimes this shit can be frustrating... I have been missing 65-69 lac's on ebay for several month's now
by $1 to $4 over my final bid.. $80 to $100 plus cars have been going right under my nose for less than $60.. Okay so i try again.. I hit this 66 vert with $52,, reserve not met.,.$60 reserve not met... okay fuck it $70 still reserver not met.. :uh:  
okay i hit it with $72? reserve not met... i stopped there..its a $100 model 
(I dont contest that) But I dont absolutely need or want this car that bad..
my time will come,, and my collection will get more Rolex's! but not at $100..
gi.ebay.com/1966-Cadillac-Ville-Vintage-Jo-Han-Kit-1-25-scale-/160506569878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255eefe496#ht_500w


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 15 2010, 03:33 PM~19073568
> *my guess says 69..fleet.. ebay has front and rear bumpers all the time..but most
> of the time i see loose parts its for the 50's....
> 
> 1966-Cadillac-Ville-Vintage-Jo-Han-Kit-1-25-scale-/160506569878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255eefe496#ht_ sometimes this shit can be frustrating... I have been missing 65-69 lac's on ebay for several month's now
> by $1 to $4 over my final bid.. $80 to $100 plus cars have been going right under my nose for less than $60.. Okay so i try again.. I hit this 66 vert with $52,, reserve not met.,.$60 reserve not met... okay fuck it $70 still reserver not met.. :uh:
> okay i hit it with $72?  reserve not met... i stopped there..its a $100 model
> (I dont contest that) But I dont absolutely need or want this car that bad..
> my time will come,, and my collection will get more Rolex's! but not at $100..
> gi.ebay.com/1966-Cadillac-Ville-Vintage-Jo-Han-Kit-1-25-scale-/160506569878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255eefe496#ht_500w
> *


i here ya man... im allways watchin caddy's an impala's all years!! some go cheap an are out of control...its only time an money we will get what we want!!


----------



## phatras

My Atlanta NNL pics..
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Pha...a%20NNL%202010/

Had a great time.. Amazing models on the tables. I didnt get as many pictures as i wanted and didnt even get to one table of the models. I had to do my usual snap and go pictures. I did get my brown monte pictured for scale auto..

Some of my favs from the show..









































my monte getting its picture taken..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 15 2010, 01:55 PM~19073759
> *My Atlanta NNL pics..
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Pha...a%20NNL%202010/
> 
> Had a great time.. Amazing models on the tables. I didnt get as many pictures as i wanted and didnt even get to one table of the models. I had to do my usual snap and go pictures. I did get my brown monte pictured for scale auto..
> 
> Some of my favs from the show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my monte getting its picture taken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the pictures Rick.. do you have any pictures of your car..the pictures that was taking by the other photographer? :wow:


----------



## phatras

pictures of the monte and all my other builts can be found here.. monte is on the last few pages..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335210


----------



## INTHABLOOD

WOW where can i get 1 0f those DATSUN NL320's :wow:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 15 2010, 04:36 PM~19074585
> *WOW where can i get 1 0f those DATSUN NL320's  :wow:
> *


it was a small scale he modded from a car.. was killer had tons of aluminum goodies on it..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah it was like a lil pocket type car..1/48 maybe?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 15 2010, 04:37 PM~19075171
> *yeah it was like a lil pocket type car..1/48 maybe?
> *


nah thats a 1:32


----------



## Esoteric

man this new thinner kicks ass, the mule never looked this good.


----------



## BiggC

What thinner did you end up going with?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 15 2010, 09:37 PM~19078414
> *What thinner did you end up going with?
> *


no name he said it was better than nason they sell it with their company name on it. i bought fast dry this time, the camaro dried in 2 hours.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 15 2010, 03:55 PM~19073759
> *My Atlanta NNL pics..
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Pha...a%20NNL%202010/
> 
> Had a great time.. Amazing models on the tables. I didnt get as many pictures as i wanted and didnt even get to one table of the models. I had to do my usual snap and go pictures. I did get my brown monte pictured for scale auto..
> 
> 
> my monte getting its picture taken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can see myself and Bill Stillwagon in the background. I can just make out my '65 Impala. Rick, I had a blast even though things were hectic as hell! You and your family are genuinely GOOD people! If you ever need anything, you know how to reach me bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wtf...:wow:
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2053363374.html


----------



## Tonioseven

I took a few pictures in Atlanta this past weekend as well...

http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/2010-so...nl-a/page3.html


----------



## machio

Nice Pics,did any body take pics of the biuld tables at the las vegas super show in october?


----------



## regalistic

hey is the x-mas exchang happening this year????????


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 17 2010, 10:59 AM~19091135
> *hey is the x-mas exchang happening this year????????
> *


that would be fun..how does it work?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 17 2010, 12:15 PM~19091239
> *that would be fun..how does it work?
> *


in years past.... we would get a list of people that wanted to be in volved in a secret santa type thing. and whoever was running it ( which is almosst a full time job) would pair people up and you would send a 15 20 dollar gift to each other. to be opened on x mas.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 17 2010, 11:31 AM~19091346
> *in years past.... we would get a list of people that wanted to be in volved in a secret santa type thing.  and whoever was running it ( which is almosst a full time job)  would pair people up and you would send a 15 20 dollar gift to each other. to be opened on x mas.
> *


sweet im in.. ill hook someone up!! :biggrin: keep me posted on whats going on...


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 16 2010, 10:50 AM~19081623
> *I can see myself and Bill Stillwagon in the background. I can just make out my '65 Impala. Rick, I had a blast even though things were hectic as hell! You and your family are genuinely GOOD people! If you ever need anything, you know how to reach me bro!
> *


Thanks man.. it was great meeting you as well.. The day was really hectic.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 17 2010, 08:59 AM~19091135
> *hey is the x-mas exchang happening this year????????
> *


ORALE...
BEAT ME TO IT VATO. WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING.
IM DEFINETLY DOWN, WE WOULD NEED TO GET IT POPPIN QUICK THO CAUSE I KNOW IT TAKES SOME EXTRA TIME TO RECIEVE PACKAGES FROM OUR INTERNATIONAL HOMIES.
SO I'VE BEEN OFF HERE FOR A BIT, ANYBODY WANNA FILL ME IN ON WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OG'S?
MINI?
BIGGS?
1OFAKIND?
BETO?
IM SURE THERES MORE BUT THOSE ARE THE ONES THAT STOOD OUT TO ME.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 17 2010, 06:33 AM~19090408
> *wtf...:wow:
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2053363374.html
> *


they sell for about 400k restored


----------



## DEUCES76

anyone know how much yen is from hlj i want to order some kits


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 17 2010, 10:43 PM~19092823
> *anyone know how much yen is from hlj i want to order some kits
> *


http://coinmill.com/


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 17 2010, 12:43 PM~19092823
> *anyone know how much yen is from hlj i want to order some kits
> *


it tells you on the site 

its 80 cents to our dollar


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 17 2010, 08:59 AM~19091135
> *hey is the x-mas exchang happening this year????????
> *



im doin my own version via HacK ShacK. if anyones sent me something to get casted..they are getting something back in return via me. And not what they sent to get casted


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 17 2010, 01:44 PM~19092407
> *they sell for about 400k restored
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
ill just stick to a lemans


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 17 2010, 08:59 AM~19091135
> *hey is the x-mas exchang happening this year????????
> *


I'll set it up again this year , I have a better way of organizing it this time I think . It's a lot of work , but I can pull it off....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 17 2010, 02:35 PM~19093737
> *I'll set it up again this year , I have a better way of organizing it this time I think . It's a lot of work , but I can pull it off....
> *


ORALE...
YA BETTER GET IT POPPIN HOMIE, ITS ONLY 5 WEEKS AWAY. :uh: :uh: 
IM DOWN FO SURE THO SO PENCIL ME IN.....


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 17 2010, 05:35 PM~19093737
> *I'll set it up again this year , I have a better way of organizing it this time I think . It's a lot of work , but I can pull it off....
> *


you the man bro........ i no it aint an easy task. but think its one of the cool things about this site, that we can do something like this..... thanks bro!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 17 2010, 04:35 PM~19093737
> *I'll set it up again this year , I have a better way of organizing it this time I think . It's a lot of work , but I can pull it off....
> *


need to get a list going of who is all in on this.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 17 2010, 02:44 PM~19092407
> *they sell for about 400k restored
> *



There under 100k all day long #'s matching, fully restored. There not rare enough to go for 400k.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Reverend Hearse,....I'll set it up again this year , I have a better way of organizing it this time I think . It's a lot of work , but I can pull it off.... 
DONT FUCK IT UP REV...LOL....J/K
WHO IS IN THIS POST YOUR NAME...... :biggrin: 
1.716 LAYIN LOW
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
3.?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 17 2010, 07:36 PM~19096260
> *There under 100k all day long #'s matching, fully restored. There not rare enough to go for 400k.
> *


one sold for a half mil a long time ago


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 17 2010, 10:47 PM~19096392
> *one sold for a half mil a long time ago
> *



Would have had to be a very rare 69 with all documentation, all original unrestored parts, original bill of sale, build sheet. etc, etc.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 17 2010, 07:51 PM~19096433
> *Would have had to be a very rare 69 with all documentation, all original unrestored parts, original bill of sale, build sheet. etc, etc.
> *



and owned by someone very popular..quarterbacks or baseball player owned type cars go for super money...even more if its signed somewhere.


----------



## Hydrohype

WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS TOP IS OFF OF?
66 CHEVELLE 
67 CHEVELLE
GTO MAYBE? :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2010, 03:44 AM~19099156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS TOP IS OFF OF?
> 66 CHEVELLE
> 67 CHEVELLE
> GTO MAYBE? :wow:
> *


65 GTO, Says it on the details shit. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 18 2010, 12:48 AM~19099185
> *65 GTO, Says it on the details shit. :biggrin:
> *


i was close... :biggrin: thanks..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 18 2010, 10:22 AM~19101034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


He's all over me.. that shit sounded quiet, and it was quick and responsive..
Im afraid if my glasshouse got that height? my windshield would pop out!

My tags expired on both lo lo's Nov of 09 and I waited to long to do a non op.
but now I have two week window to decide if I want to non op or Regester them?

My Daytons just sold, this morning :biggrin: :biggrin: thats good new's 
I can give moms a few bucks, and regester the glasshouse, spend the $119 to 
non op the caddy. and pay all the fools I owe for different models...
no more registration late fee's and penalty's :biggrin: :biggrin: ... 
Thanks to everybody that let me put something on Layaway plan!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Esoteric

old shit from way the fuck back 
the 70 imp was a original issue


----------



## 06150xlt

Look what I got in the mail today! Gotta love discouttiredirect for my free replacement wheel


----------



## d 4loco

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 18 2010, 05:00 PM~19104212
> *Look what I got in the mail today! Gotta love discouttiredirect for my free replacement wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rims homie


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 18 2010, 05:00 PM~19104212
> *Look what I got in the mail today! Gotta love discouttiredirect for my free replacement wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: uh-oh, what'd yah do!?


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 17 2010, 11:44 PM~19099156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS TOP IS OFF OF?
> 66 CHEVELLE
> 67 CHEVELLE
> GTO MAYBE? :wow:
> *


I don't know, but do you have a picture of that blue, heavy duty equipment vehicle in the back ground?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 18 2010, 09:14 PM~19105838
> *:wow: uh-oh, what'd yah do!?
> *


 :no: nuthin... the clear is pealing on one of my other ones... so they sent me a new one. These wheels are only 10 months old


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Mallet Performance enhanced ZR-1 Corvette. 










Twin turbo intercooled Z06 Corvette.


















Mallet Performance 427 small block powered Pontiac Solstice.









Grand National drive train powered 70 Buick Skylark.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dayum those are badass...and what no pics of the 427? :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 19 2010, 01:34 AM~19107418
> *dayum those are badass...and what no pics of the 427?  :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to try to remember to snap some the next time it's in. Same owner for the Solstice and vettes though. All Mallet built cars. The guy doesn't baby them either. He drives the hell out of them .


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 18 2010, 11:56 PM~19106979
> *I don't know, but do you have a picture of that blue, heavy duty equipment vehicle in the back ground?
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well...with the regal gone....cant keep the GN...ive got 500 bucks to spend..ive been bored as hell lately. had a pontiac i been wantin to build...i may go get me a kit tonight


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 19 2010, 06:28 AM~19108978
> *well...with the regal gone....cant keep the GN...ive got 500 bucks to spend..ive been bored as hell lately. had a pontiac i been wantin to build...i may go get me a kit tonight
> *


you are bullshitting, theres ways to keep that GN, if you got it how you say you did, i dont told you that, hell ill drive down tomorrow and buy it from ya, no title needed....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Told my parents about it and theyve taken no action..you did say something about your shop putting a lien on it, if thatll keep it with me then do it, its not going anywhere anytime soon i dont think.previous owner hasnt said ahit about it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 19 2010, 09:30 PM~19114913
> *Told my parents about it and theyve taken no action..you did say something about your shop putting a lien on it, if thatll keep it with me then do it, its not going anywhere anytime soon i dont think.previous owner hasnt said ahit about it.
> *


its a bit more complicated then just slapping a lien on it. ill pm you tomorrow when im sober.  but yes, we can save it most likely... :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 19 2010, 09:44 PM~19114991
> *its a bit more complicated then just slapping a lien on it. ill pm you tomorrow when im sober.    but yes, we can save it most likely... :cheesy:
> *


lol (tomorrow when I am sober) I thought prisoners in the drunk tank, had to stay until Monday morning? :uh: okay now you can sleep it off tomorrow and show up for work Monday..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 20 2010, 12:41 PM~19118198
> *lol (tomorrow when I am sober) I thought prisoners in the drunk tank, had to stay until Monday morning?   :uh:  okay now you can sleep it off tomorrow and show up for work Monday..
> *





























My first pictures with the coolpix 4300 :angry: I read some of the instructions that
toinoseven sent... but i have not got no where near as comfortable as i am with the
other nikon.. but that one eats battery like a no tomorrow..
I love these set ups that dfwr83 sent me.. I would have bought these over the counter
if they sold them at the hobby shop! (ten minutes later) 
Fu#k I have stuff to do? No excuse's But I am sitting on my ass! lookin for 
somethin to get in to... WHY DONT i MIND MY OWN BUSINESS AND FINISH SOMETHING? :uh:  MARKIE QUIT BITCHIN,, QUIT WHORING
(at least for few days) AND MAN UP: JACKWAGON... 
what.... ever.


----------



## Esoteric

turn off flash turn on macro


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 20 2010, 03:24 PM~19119012
> *turn off flash turn on macro
> *


 you mean I actually have to think, some more :uh: ? 
yea I have figure out where Im at.. and find the part that tells me the mac settings 
from auto to manual.. (It's still guess work for me with the other camera)
I just got lucky with the settings...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 20 2010, 03:40 PM~19119096
> *you mean I actually have to think, some more :uh: ?
> yea I have figure out where Im at.. and find the part that tells me the mac settings
> from auto to manual.. (It's still guess work for me with the other camera)
> I just got lucky with the settings...
> *


macro is just a setting
i shoot mine macro no flash


----------



## Hydrohype

put batterys in the other camera..but i am to stupid to learn how to turn off the flash...
i had it before but I forgot..


----------



## Esoteric

so who wants to know what the hottest selling revell kit of all time between 2009 and 2010


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 21 2010, 08:30 PM~19127284
> *so who wants to know what the hottest selling revell kit of all time between 2009 and 2010
> *


i do i do!!! :biggrin: maybe you should make people guess!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 21 2010, 06:30 PM~19127284
> *so who wants to know what the hottest selling revell kit of all time between 2009 and 2010
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ooh ooh me! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 07:10 PM~19127555
> *:0  :0  :0 ooh ooh me! :biggrin:
> *


snaptite concept camaro

the top list was all snap kits only glue car was the black widow 57 chevy


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 21 2010, 07:22 PM~19127659
> *snaptite concept camaro
> 
> the top list was all snap kits only glue car was the black widow 57 chevy
> *


 :scrutinize: really?! probably cuz the snaps are cheaper and we've fallen into hard times?! that or a lot of newbies jumpin into the game?! :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 21 2010, 09:22 PM~19127659
> *snaptite concept camaro
> 
> the top list was all snap kits only glue car was the black widow 57 chevy
> *


 :0 THATS NUTZ!! :loco: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 10:24 PM~19127686
> *:scrutinize: really?! probably cuz the snaps are cheaper and we've fallen into hard times?! that or a lot of newbies jumpin into the game?! :dunno:
> *




or easier for people to start teaching there kids with snap kits


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2010, 07:45 PM~19127875
> *or easier for people to start teaching there kids with snap kits
> *


tru dat!! funny cuz i have been looking for a camaro for my 7 year old because he wants to build bumblebee from transformers! but it was the top seller as it turns out....thats why i cant find 1! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Nov 21 2010, 07:24 PM~19127686-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize: really?! probably cuz the snaps are cheaper and we've fallen into hard times?! that or a lot of newbies jumpin into the game?! :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not because theyre cheaper but because kids are building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 21 2010, 07:27 PM~19127705
> *:0 THATS NUTZ!! :loco:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why the thumbsdown? this is good news and the fact that people want mainstreamer car by the sales of the black widow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Nov 21 2010, 07:45 PM~19127875
> *or easier for people to start teaching there kids with snap kits
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup that means the hobby could be growing
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 07:55 PM~19127960
> *tru dat!! funny cuz i have been looking for a camaro for my 7 year old because he wants to build bumblebee from transformers! but it was the top seller as it turns out....thats why i cant find 1! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 19 2010, 12:39 AM~19107478
> *I'll have to try to remember to snap some the next time it's in.  Same owner for the Solstice and vettes though. All Mallet built cars. The guy doesn't baby them either. He drives the hell out of them .
> *


Thats awesome to hear. The way it SHOULD be. Shouldnt just be sittin in a garage collecting dust  :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 21 2010, 11:20 PM~19128208
> *Thats awesome to hear. The way it SHOULD be. Shouldnt just be sittin in a garage collecting dust    :biggrin:
> *


True. He had to tune down the boost on the Z06. Was spinning the tires in 4th gear at over 100. He had the Z06 built because he was getting impatient waiting for delivery of the ZR-1.


----------



## phatras

Pictures from the Detroit NNL 2010. Great show.. Over 220 vendor tables, 340 cars on the contest tables, the real monkee mobile in the corner and tons of great people.. 

Calm before the storm..









The fun begins..


































































Rest of the pictures here..
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Pha...t%20NNL%202010/


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Phatras/Detroit[/url] NNL 2010
nice show..link is broke.. likin the detail on that old plymouth scca cuda stock car.


----------



## phatras

fixed the link thanks..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 21 2010, 06:30 PM~19127284
> *so who wants to know what the hottest selling revell kit of all time between 2009 and 2010
> *


 THE 66 AND HARE TOP 62?


----------



## 06150xlt

Just dropped this PIG off at Ford this morning. Tranny went out AGAIN! @ 49,000 miles last rebuild was only 19,000 ago! Lets hope the warranty covers it again :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 22 2010, 10:31 AM~19131445
> *Just dropped this PIG off at Ford this morning. Tranny went out AGAIN! @ 49,000 miles last rebuild was only 19,000 ago! Lets hope the warranty covers it again  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad truck!! crazy its on its 2nd tranny...warranty better cover that shit.... id be pissed..:angry:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 22 2010, 08:18 AM~19131375
> *THE 66 AND HARE TOP 62?
> *


lol not even close


----------



## mcloven

what ever happend to mr biggs


----------



## 06150xlt

Real car?

Here the link to see...

http://www.protechmodelparts.com/claykemp.htm


----------



## mcloven

damn


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 22 2010, 10:55 AM~19132124
> *what ever happend to mr biggs
> *


he doesn't come to LIL any more. Tired of the crap here. Hes active on MCBAs forum and facebook..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 22 2010, 10:39 AM~19132411
> *he doesn't come to LIL any more. Tired of the crap here. Hes active on MCBAs forum and facebook..
> *



ive heard this countless of times... ( not about him, but about "tired of the crap") tired about what? theres always gonna be shit ppl dont agree with or w.e. but seriously stop goin on a site just because that? either through the internet or in a real outside life shit is all the same...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 22 2010, 10:54 AM~19132460
> *ive heard this countless of times... ( not about him, but about "tired of the crap") tired about what? theres always gonna be shit ppl dont agree with or w.e. but seriously stop goin on a site just because that? either through the internet or in a real outside life shit is all the same...
> *


THE ENDLESS BASHING, THE TALKING MORE SHIT THEN YOU BUILD, CONSTANT NOOB BULLSHIT. THE MCBA FORUM IS MEMBERS ONLY AND ALL BUILDERS....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 22 2010, 10:07 AM~19132533
> *THE ENDLESS BASHING, THE TALKING MORE SHIT THEN YOU BUILD, CONSTANT NOOB BULLSHIT. THE MCBA FORUM IS MEMBERS ONLY AND ALL BUILDERS....
> *


tru.... but without any moderators theres nothing any of us can do. To me it's like pink says, BS is gonna be everywere in life or on sites.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 22 2010, 10:54 AM~19132460
> *ive heard this countless of times... ( not about him, but about "tired of the crap") tired about what? theres always gonna be shit ppl dont agree with or w.e. but seriously stop goin on a site just because that? either through the internet or in a real outside life shit is all the same...
> *


 I look at the entire model forum of layitlow as ONE BIG exclusive club, that is ever
evolving and cant be stopped, made or broke by any one club or one person.. 
I know I am the guy who cant really hold his own on any team,, But I dont have to prove my love for the scale, nor my honesty, so for that I am tollorated. 
And for that I am grateful. because the reality is that ( If some people could close the laytilow door to deny me access?) They probably would.. 
so for this outsider? I'v made myself at home! my collection is starting to be 
the achievement I always wanted it to be.. Regardless of the shit I talk inbetween
and the people I have paid to help get it there?.. its getting there. And that would not have happen without layitlow,, and alot of McBa members. good thing some still hit this thread.. (no doubt they are a major force to the hobby) 
Hydro..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 22 2010, 11:07 AM~19132533
> *THE ENDLESS BASHING, THE TALKING MORE SHIT THEN YOU BUILD, CONSTANT NOOB BULLSHIT. THE MCBA FORUM IS MEMBERS ONLY AND ALL BUILDERS....
> *


so its like a butthurt modelers forum?  


its easy to rise above the bs


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 22 2010, 05:10 PM~19133960
> *so its like a butthurt modelers forum?
> its easy to rise above the bs
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 

well its easy for some of us to rise above it. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i just look past it. keep your nose clear of drama..and there wont be any!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

i think some people will see some beginner work and give some constructive criticism about it then others are quick to jump in on it negatively 

like a first poster will say" nice job but i use such and such primer which will help your end result then the next poster will be like yeah that paint jobs sucks followed by the next poster says yeah my 3 year old paints better then that.......................i appreciate any pointers or CONSTRUCTIVE criticism but i dont care for the negative shit if its only negative to say just move to the next thread and keep it to yourself thats my 2 cents


----------



## Hydrohype

I am $260 closer to getting tag's for my glasshouse..it was gonna cost $200 to non op
the car.. and $260 plus $15, insurance and smog to get the tags? so I gave Dmv 
there $260 yesterday.. what sucks is? when i fist hooked this car up,
I only had one year to go to be exempt from smog..(30 year rule) then they fucking
changed the law on me... I dont do cat. converters.,. i dont do smog pumps!  
my Cadillac now has a legal non op.. $34 bucks and $80 more if I want to register it?
I got the non up.. it feels good knowing that the fee's are no longer run-away fee's!


----------



## Hydrohype

okay this Nikon coolpic L3 eats batterys like a S.O.B.. I just put 2 new Duracells
in it day before yesterday.. i had not taken 6 pics..? and the batterys are dead today!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 23 2010, 12:50 PM~19142990
> * okay this Nikon coolpic L3 eats batterys like a S.O.B.. I just put 2 new Duracells
> in it day before yesterday.. i had not taken 6 pics..? and the batterys are dead today!
> *


yeah, you gotta buy the expensive ones. The Lithium kind that are specially for power hungry electronics. Alkaline batteries can't handle that shit.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 23 2010, 12:07 PM~19143130
> *yeah, you gotta buy the expensive ones. The Lithium kind that are specially for power hungry electronics. Alkaline batteries can't handle that shit.
> *


x2 plus duracells and energizer batteries suck ass get some radioshack brand ones


----------



## Hydrohype

okay,, noted.. thanks guys..


----------



## BiggC

Or get you some rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2010, 01:33 PM~19143899
> *Or get you some rechargeable batteries.
> *


I thought thats what Eso ment by radio shack brand? i was thinking fry's electronics.


----------



## rollindeep408

:wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2010, 04:33 PM~19143899
> *Or get you some rechargeable batteries.
> *



Thats what I do. They are worth every penny.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 22 2010, 03:44 PM~19134245
> *i just look past it.  keep your nose clear of drama..and there wont be any!
> *


 X100 I just don't look at all the bullshit just like in life do your own thing fuck all the bullshit this model thread is pimp shit and has more builds from clubs all over


----------



## 408models

ANYONE KNOW WHAT MAKE,MODEL AND YEAR THIS IS?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 23 2010, 04:41 PM~19145463
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT MAKE,MODEL AND YEAR THIS IS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


53 pontiac chieftan


----------



## 408models

so what the difference between the CHIEFTAN & CATALINA? they almost look the same. :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: :wave: :wave: all ready to be hauled off....
and a nice FUCK YOU to the previous owner.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dry pearls


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2010, 06:02 PM~19146039
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: all ready to be hauled off....
> and a nice FUCK YOU to the previous owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so what you keep


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 23 2010, 05:19 PM~19145748
> *so what the difference between the CHIEFTAN & CATALINA? they almost look the same.  :dunno:
> *


not much my homie says bumperguards and skirts but he said those were also options on the catalina


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2010, 09:02 PM~19146039
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: all ready to be hauled off....
> and a nice FUCK YOU to the previous owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You should take the complete interior, Hood, fenders if there solid. bumper fillers, taillights, rear end, motor and trans, computer. leave them with nothing but a shell.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 22 2010, 08:31 AM~19131445
> *Just dropped this PIG off at Ford this morning. Tranny went out AGAIN! @ 49,000 miles last rebuild was only 19,000 ago! Lets hope the warranty covers it again  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i told you, you should have pulled up in a silverado SS! :biggrin:  maybe third time will be the charm for the 
F..ound
O..n
R..oad
D..ead


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 23 2010, 09:40 PM~19146914
> *You should take the complete interior, Hood, fenders if there solid. bumper fillers, taillights, rear end, motor and trans, computer. leave them with nothing but a shell.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2010, 06:02 PM~19146039
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: all ready to be hauled off....
> and a nice FUCK YOU to the previous owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


take the quarter glass, they are specific to gn's,  also get the option tag , any window trim that is still good, the cowl vent by the wipers, springs would be different too. did you keep the motor and trans?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and the hood dipshit, that is expensive!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2010, 08:02 PM~19146039
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: all ready to be hauled off....
> and a nice FUCK YOU to the previous owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send the fucker a stright up striped shell with the gn vin #...an striped fame no front suspention sittin on blocks with your old rear end in it rollin on 2 of the worst tires you got!! merry fuckin christmas.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 22 2010, 01:54 PM~19132460
> *ive heard this countless of times... ( not about him, but about "tired of the crap") tired about what? theres always gonna be shit ppl dont agree with or w.e. but seriously stop goin on a site just because that? either through the internet or in a real outside life shit is all the same...
> *



You know what I hate Jayson, when people think they are better then everyone else. 

You got guys on here that are reknown because of their work on 1:1s here who pitch in and rub elbows with the newbies like we're all the same. Then you got guys who stick their nose up and think they are too good to help out a noob so they dont even bother looking at their threads.... 

Piss on that. Thought the whole point of the forum was for people to share and help eachother out and keep the hobby growing! Oh well, I musta been mistaken......

Just my .02


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 08:08 PM~19147254
> *You know what I hate Jayson, when people think they are better then everyone else.
> 
> You got guys on here that are reknown because of their work on 1:1s here who pitch in and rub elbows with the newbies like we're all the same. Then you got guys who stick their nose up and think they are too good to help out a noob so they dont even bother looking at their threads....
> 
> Piss on that. Thought the whole point of the forum was for people to share and help eachother out and keep the hobby growing! Oh well, I musta been mistaken......
> 
> Just my .02
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: nicely said bro!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 23 2010, 08:43 PM~19146952
> *:uh: i told you, you should have pulled up in a silverado SS! :biggrin:   maybe third time will be the charm for the
> F..ound
> O..n
> R..oad
> D..ead
> *


 :buttkick: I would rather push a Ford the drive a Chevy! :biggrin: 

But Ford is rebuilding the transmission again and covering it under warranty, should be done Fri. :happysad:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 23 2010, 11:14 PM~19147340
> *:buttkick:  I would rather push a Ford the drive a Chevy!  :biggrin:
> 
> But Ford is rebuilding the transmission again and covering it under warranty, should be done Fri.  :happysad:
> *




X2 on this, BUT only with trucks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 10:08 PM~19147254
> *You know what I hate Jayson, when people think they are better then everyone else.
> 
> You got guys on here that are reknown because of their work on 1:1s here who pitch in and rub elbows with the newbies like we're all the same. Then you got guys who stick their nose up and think they are too good to help out a noob so they dont even bother looking at their threads....
> 
> Piss on that. Thought the whole point of the forum was for people to share and help eachother out and keep the hobby growing! Oh well, I musta been mistaken......
> 
> Just my .02
> *


I ran into that when I first joined. But for the most part I've met a great bunch of builders on here who have taken the time to answer my questions. And made some good friends Alot had changed from when I stopped building back in the 80's.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 23 2010, 08:14 PM~19147340
> *:buttkick:  I would rather push a Ford the drive a Chevy!  :biggrin:
> 
> But Ford is rebuilding the transmission again and covering it under warranty, should be done Fri.  :happysad:
> *


good thing you pushed that broken down blue ovel to the shop while i rocked my bad ass bow tie all over the roads! :biggrin: seriously though....good thing warranty covered that shit! what were you doing, 5000 rpm nuetral drops?! thats how you jacked up that rim you just got replaced huh?! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 22 2010, 02:07 PM~19132533
> *THE ENDLESS BASHING, THE TALKING MORE SHIT THEN YOU BUILD, CONSTANT NOOB BULLSHIT. THE MCBA FORUM IS MEMBERS ONLY AND ALL BUILDERS....
> *



:0 Hearse, you must not be in that forum very often then? I mean if it's for builders then you cant be included in that mix. Last thing you built was in June? 


:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 08:24 PM~19147471
> *:0 Hearse, you must not be in that forum very often then?  I mean if it's for builders then you cant be included in that mix.  Last thing you built was in June?
> :roflmao:
> *


shall i pull out the beretta i painted a few days ago? :0 or the caddy coupe conversion in my build topic? or hydrohypes 62 that i painted last week?  i build , i just dont always post.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 08:08 PM~19147254
> *You know what I hate Jayson, when people think they are better then everyone else.
> 
> You got guys on here that are reknown because of their work on 1:1s here who pitch in and rub elbows with the newbies like we're all the same. Then you got guys who stick their nose up and think they are too good to help out a noob so they dont even bother looking at their threads....
> 
> Piss on that. Thought the whole point of the forum was for people to share and help eachother out and keep the hobby growing! Oh well, I musta been mistaken......
> 
> Just my .02
> *



i hear ya!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 11:26 PM~19147500
> *shall i pull out the beretta i painted a few days ago?  :0  or the caddy coupe conversion in my build topic? or hydrohypes 62 that i painted last week?    i build , i just dont always post.....
> *



Well it would be nice to see something :biggrin:

I have lots of projects too.... but that doesnt make me a builder! LOL that makes me a projector


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Nov 23 2010, 09:40 PM~19146914-->
> 
> 
> 
> You should take the complete interior, Hood, fenders if there solid. bumper fillers, taillights, rear end, motor and trans, computer. leave them with nothing but a shell.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 23 2010, 09:55 PM~19147107
> *take the quarter glass, they are specific to gn's,    also get the option tag , any window trim that is still good, the cowl vent by the wipers, springs would be different too. did you keep the motor and trans?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 23 2010, 09:56 PM~19147115
> *and the hood dipshit, that is expensive!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 10:06 PM~19147229
> *send the fucker a stright up striped shell with the gn vin #...an striped fame no front suspention sittin on blocks with your old rear end in it rollin on 2 of the worst tires you got!!  merry fuckin christmas.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


As bad as i want to do these things (trust me, i do)....id rather not get into all of those legal issues with him talkin about i stole his shit or whatever...dont need the legal trouble... i did rob the whole front end off though, some dash pieces and kept my damn doors..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2010, 10:36 PM~19149095
> *As bad as i want to do these things (trust me, i do)....id rather not get into all of those legal issues with him talkin about i stole his shit or whatever...dont need the legal trouble... i did rob the whole front end off though, some dash pieces and kept my damn doors..
> *


HOW MUCH FOR WHATS LEFT? ILL DRIVE DOWN THANKSGIVING DAY WITH MY TRAILER?????


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Well atleast make it so its not worth much anymore. Grinder to random areas would be nice. Couple holes in gas tank. Take a shit in it. You know random shit.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2010, 12:38 AM~19149122
> *HOW MUCH FOR WHATS LEFT? ILL DRIVE DOWN THANKSGIVING DAY WITH MY TRAILER?????
> *


what the trim? and hes coming tomorrow.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 23 2010, 10:40 PM~19149149
> *Well atleast make it so its not worth much anymore. Grinder to random areas would be nice. Couple holes in gas tank. Take a shit in it. You know random shit.
> *


BOLT TOSSED DOWN THE INTAKE, THINNER IN THE OIL, PINCH OR CLOG THE OIL TUBE TO THE TURBO, ROTTEN EGGS IN THE DASH VENT, PISS ON THE CARPET, CUT A FEW RANDOM UNSEEN WIRES, THEN CUT ABOUT A FOOT OF OF THE WIRE JUST CUT, TAKE ALL THE FUSES, REMOVE RANDOM BOLTS IN IMPORTANT PLACES (NOT LIFE THREATING, JUST ANNOYING) , POUR A BEER IN IT (BEER MAKES A HORRIBLE SMELL THAT IS NEXT TO IMPOSSIBLE TO REMOVE) ......BUT SERIOUSLY, FUCK THAT MOTOR BEFORE IT GOES BACK.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2010, 10:41 PM~19149169
> *what the trim? and hes coming tomorrow.
> *


I WANT THE QUARTER GLASS! HOOD TOO , BUT THE QUARTER GLASS! MAYBE WHEN HE COMES TO GET IT HE WONT WANT A SHELL AND HE WILL JUST SAY FUCK IT.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAYBE SOME ONE ON HERE CAN HELP ME OUT.. IM GOING TO MAKE SKIRTS FOR MY 78 CADDY.. BUT I CANT FIND A PICTURE OF ONE ANYWHERE... I FOUND 76 SKIRTS BUT NOT SURE IF THEY ARE THE SAME.. SO IF SOMEONE CAN FIND ME A PIC THAT WOULD BE GREAT THANK YOU....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

if he says fuck it im keeping the shit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2010, 01:49 AM~19149273
> *if he says fuck it im keeping the shit.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

but if you wanna buy it all then go head, ill be sure to let you know. while youre at it, buy this regal interior too.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2010, 10:57 PM~19149403
> *but if you wanna buy it all then go head, ill be sure to let you know. while youre at it, buy this regal interior too.
> *


I CAN BE THERE IN 4 HOURS OR LESS, WHAT IT DO?I GOT ONE ON THE TRAILER NOW, BUT CAN HAVE IT OFF IN MINUTES.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol bro it depends on how the deal goes tomorrow. you want this interior tho? its all ready and waiting.got all the regals trim too.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NOPE, I DONT NEED REGAL PARTS, I NEED GN PARTS .... OR GNX I DONT CARE WHICH.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Odds of Dying in Terrorist Attack on Airline: 1 in 25 million;
Odds of being Struck by Lightning: 1 in 500,000

You are 13 times more likely to die in a railway accident than from a terrorist attack
You are 12,571 times more likely to die from cancer than from a terrorist attack
You are six times more likely to die from hot weather than from a terrorist attack
You are eight times more likely to die from accidental electrocution than from a terrorist attack
You are 11,000 times more likely to die in an airplane accident than from a terrorist plot involving an airplane
You are 87 times more likely to drown than die in a terrorist attack
You are 404 times more likely to die in a fall than from a terrorist attack
You are 17,600 times more likely to die from heart disease than from a terrorist attack
You are 1048 times more likely to die from a car accident than from a terrorist attack
You are 12 times more likely to die from accidental suffocation in bed than from a terrorist attack
You are nine times more likely to choke to death on your own vomit than die in a terrorist attack
You are eight times more likely to be killed by a police officer than by a terrorist attack.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what for?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2010, 02:05 AM~19149526
> *NOPE, I DONT NEED REGAL PARTS, I NEED GN PARTS .... OR GNX I DONT CARE WHICH.....
> *



Good luck on the GNX parts.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 23 2010, 11:08 PM~19149568
> *Good luck on the GNX parts.
> *


I DONT EVEN OWN A TURBO REGAL ANYMORE, I JUST AM A COLLECTOR OF PARTS, I HAVE A PAIR OF VENTS, LOOKING FOR THE FLARES NOW.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2010, 02:05 AM~19149526
> *NOPE, I DONT NEED REGAL PARTS, I NEED GN PARTS .... OR GNX I DONT CARE WHICH.....
> *



http://www.gbodyparts.com/index.php?osCsid...8be5d6180690bf7


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2010, 01:09 AM~19149584
> *I DONT EVEN OWN A TURBO REGAL ANYMORE, I JUST AM A COLLECTOR OF PARTS, I HAVE A PAIR OF VENTS, LOOKING FOR THE FLARES NOW.....
> *


how much would you pay for all the shit you want off of it?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 08:08 PM~19147254
> *You know what I hate Jayson, when people think they are better then everyone else.
> 
> You got guys on here that are reknown because of their work on 1:1s here who pitch in and rub elbows with the newbies like we're all the same. Then you got guys who stick their nose up and think they are too good to help out a noob so they dont even bother looking at their threads....
> 
> Piss on that. Thought the whole point of the forum was for people to share and help eachother out and keep the hobby growing! Oh well, I musta been mistaken......
> 
> Just my .02
> *


very well said..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 08:26 PM~19147500
> *shall i pull out the beretta i painted a few days ago?  :0  or the caddy coupe conversion in my build topic? or hydrohypes 62 that i painted last week?    i build , i just dont always post.....
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/pts/2074663643.html
damn...if ONLY i had 2500.lol.


----------



## Hydrohype

okay so i payed $260 in back fee's on my glasshouse.. i am backing it out of my moms driveway at 4;35 p.m. (the smog test place close's at 5;00)
then my reverse give out, there I am stuck at the bottom of the driveway! :uh: 
so I put it in neutral and raise the rpm a little and put it in reverse, it makes this chewing metal sound and rolls back about 10 feet and stops.. i get out the car to go get my gloves'. when I come back to the car? now the ignition wont take my key..sun of 
a mother lovin bi#2h   not only is the tranny gone..i cant even start my own car with my own ignition because that is now tweaked. so the steering colom is now locked.. I cant put it in neutral, and it wont start.. so i had a tow truck lift the ass so the front tires could roll back up my driveway? when the truck put the car down on the ground? it started to roll back down the driveway? so it wont go in neutral but it will roll backwards down hill? so now I got rocks behind each tire while the car sits on a hill laying on frame n muffler? and its going to rain tonight. one step foward!
and four tumbling falling steps backward, face first in a heaving smoldering pile of 
dog shi#! AINT LIFE GRAND? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 24 2010, 02:58 AM~19150055
> *okay so i payed $260 in back fee's on my glasshouse.. i am backing it out of my moms driveway at 4;35 p.m. (the smog test place close's at 5;00)
> then my reverse give out, there I am stuck at the bottom of the driveway! :uh:
> so I put it in neutral and raise the rpm a little and put it in reverse, it makes this chewing metal sound and rolls back about 10 feet and stops.. i get out the car to go get my gloves'. when I come back to the car?  now the ignition wont take my key..sun of
> a mother lovin bi#2h     not only is the tranny gone..i cant even start my own car with my own ignition because that is now tweaked. so the steering colom is now locked.. I cant put it in neutral, and it wont start..  so i had a tow truck lift the ass so the front tires could roll back up my driveway?  when the truck put the car down on the ground? it started to roll back down the driveway? so it wont go in neutral but it will roll backwards down hill? so now I got rocks behind each tire while the car sits on a hill laying  on frame n muffler? and its going to rain tonight. one step foward!
> and four tumbling falling steps backward, face first in a heaving smoldering pile of
> dog shi#! AINT LIFE GRAND? :biggrin:
> *



I know your luck hydro! Trust me. It's not just you. I've had the repair guy do a $2500 rebuild on a tranny and turn the key that day and blow the engine  I've had a steering column lock up in the middle of going down a highway at 75! :wow: I've busted countless driveshafts, ball joints, wheel bearings, and many other things 4wheelin and spent the nights in the woods because of them. Trust me bro, I've had them cars  Good luck on gettin it fixed though holmes!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2010, 11:27 PM~19149799
> *how much would you pay for all the shit you want off of it?
> *


the problem is picking it up. i really really want the hood motor and harness/computer....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

never had a motor...i have the 2004r from the regal..no harness..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2010, 06:19 AM~19150912
> *never had a motor...i have the 2004r from the regal..no harness..
> *


well shitskillets


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2010, 08:43 AM~19150836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Nice.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 12:49 AM~19149270
> *MAYBE SOME ONE ON HERE CAN HELP ME OUT.. IM GOING TO MAKE SKIRTS FOR MY 78 CADDY.. BUT I CANT FIND A PICTURE OF ONE ANYWHERE... I FOUND 76 SKIRTS BUT NOT SURE IF THEY ARE THE SAME.. SO IF SOMEONE CAN FIND ME A PIC  THAT WOULD BE GREAT THANK YOU....
> *













http://fenderskirtdepot.com/Cadillac/


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 24 2010, 01:12 AM~19149616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 10:49 PM~19149270
> *MAYBE SOME ONE ON HERE CAN HELP ME OUT.. IM GOING TO MAKE SKIRTS FOR MY 78 CADDY.. BUT I CANT FIND A PICTURE OF ONE ANYWHERE... I FOUND 76 SKIRTS BUT NOT SURE IF THEY ARE THE SAME.. SO IF SOMEONE CAN FIND ME A PIC  THAT WOULD BE GREAT THANK YOU....
> *


I could be wrong? but I really dont see a skirt going on any cadi for that year?
the coup and fleetwood? no..and the eldog? No those's options ended in 76!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 24 2010, 12:00 PM~19151635
> *I could be wrong? but I really dont see a skirt going on any cadi for that year?
> the coup and fleetwood? no..and the eldog? No those's options ended in 76!
> *


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=1978+c...th%2F78eldo.gif


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 24 2010, 04:49 AM~19150767
> *I know your luck hydro! Trust me. It's not just you. I've had the repair guy do a $2500 rebuild on a tranny and turn the key that day and blow the engine   I've had a steering column lock up in the middle of going down a highway at 75! :wow:  I've busted countless driveshafts, ball joints, wheel bearings, and many other things 4wheelin and spent the nights in the woods because of them. Trust me bro, I've had them cars   Good luck on gettin it fixed though holmes!!
> *


 so what your saying is? you four wheel over that pile I keep landing in!
so if I get a truck? maybe I can keep the poo off of my face? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
lol... I know what you saying scraped! it could have been worse.. thanks doggy!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2010, 08:08 PM~19146093
> * dry pearls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these aint no joke... :wow:








theyre like scale flakes men...added em to the clear on this one over black...hard as hell to get a picture of but these bitches dont play!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2010, 11:22 AM~19151771
> *these aint no joke... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyre like scale flakes men...added em to the clear on this one over black...hard as hell to get a picture of but these bitches dont play!
> *


nice where you find them at?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MAYBE SOME ONE ON HERE CAN HELP ME OUT.. IM GOING TO MAKE SKIRTS FOR MY 78 CADDY.. BUT I CANT FIND A PICTURE OF ONE ANYWHERE... I FOUND 76 SKIRTS BUT NOT SURE IF THEY ARE THE SAME.. SO IF SOMEONE CAN FIND ME A PIC THAT WOULD BE GREAT THANK YOU....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Nov 24 2010, 07:11 AM~19151309-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fenderskirtdepot.com/Cadillac/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 09:37 AM~19152317
> *MAYBE SOME ONE ON HERE CAN HELP ME OUT.. IM GOING TO MAKE SKIRTS FOR MY 78 CADDY.. BUT I CANT FIND A PICTURE OF ONE ANYWHERE... I FOUND 76 SKIRTS BUT NOT SURE IF THEY ARE THE SAME.. SO IF SOMEONE CAN FIND ME A PIC  THAT WOULD BE GREAT THANK YOU....
> *


tonioseven posted it earlier


----------



## MAZDAT

Here you go Jeral, not sure if thats what you are looking for though


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 24 2010, 12:46 PM~19152363
> *tonioseven posted it earlier
> *


thanks tonioseven i didnt see this earlyier..an thank s for repost 408... :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 24 2010, 12:56 PM~19152431
> *Here you go Jeral, not sure if thats what you are looking for though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this caddy looks alil newer then 78 but holy shit these are bad ass.. i wil make a set of these... thanks alot mazdat


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 12:35 PM~19152303
> *nice where you find them at?
> *


Got em from my art teacher...theyre badass


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 12:35 PM~19152303
> *nice where you find them at?
> *


Micheals, Hobby Lobby or online.  You can buy them seperate or in sets. 


http://www.jacquardproducts.com/products/pearlex/powders/


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Nov 24 2010, 02:19 PM~19153104
> *Micheals, Hobby Lobby or online.  You can buy them seperate or in sets.
> *


ahhh there's the go to guy if you need to know anything thanks again. 85biarittz!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 02:25 PM~19153145
> *ahhh there's the go to guy if you need to know anything thanks again. 85biarittz!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Any time. Added you a link. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh shit..that stuff would work in resin casting... :wow: :0 :biggrin: 

gotta get some of that soon.


----------



## RollinDeepLac

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 24 2010, 09:56 AM~19152431
> *Here you go Jeral, not sure if thats what you are looking for though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: Difrent strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepLac_@Nov 24 2010, 04:01 PM~19153924
> *:barf: Difrent strokes for different folks I guess
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: IT WILL ALL COME TOGETHER WHEN YOU SEE THE WHOLE CAR DONE!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepLac_@Nov 24 2010, 01:01 PM~19153924
> *:barf: Difrent strokes for different folks I guess
> *


WUT UP FAM :wave:


----------



## Esoteric

WHOS DONE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepLac

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 24 2010, 01:27 PM~19154134
> *WUT UP FAM :wave:
> *


Just scanning the board what's up brotha :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepLac

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 24 2010, 01:50 PM~19154265
> *WHOS DONE THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's funny till the flame goes back inside the bottle or catches your thinner soaked hand on fire


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepLac_@Nov 24 2010, 02:53 PM~19154287
> *That's funny till the flame goes back inside the bottle or catches your thinner soaked hand on fire
> *


not enough room to ignite


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepLac_@Nov 24 2010, 01:51 PM~19154270
> *Just scanning the board what's up brotha :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 24 2010, 04:50 PM~19154265
> *WHOS DONE THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how????


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2010, 04:33 PM~19154578
> *how????
> *


spray straight thinner... and light it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2010, 05:33 PM~19154578
> *how????
> *


the question is why!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 06:28 PM~19154872
> *the question is why!!
> *


It looks cool. People like to play with fire and blow things up. You just have to remember it can turn on you.
And bite you pretty good. :happysad:


----------



## dig_derange

:scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2010, 06:23 PM~19154826
> *spray straight thinner... and light it
> *


ohh. yeah i have done somethin similar to that


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2010, 05:00 PM~19155119
> *ohh. yeah i have done somethin similar to that
> *


like a mouth full of everclear and spitting it over a lit lighter!? :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Nov 24 2010, 04:33 PM~19154920
> *It looks cool. People like to play with fire and blow things up. You just have to remember it can turn on you.
> And bite you pretty good. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 19 2010, 01:34 AM~19107418
> *dayum those are badass...and what no pics of the 427?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## danny chawps

have a happy thanks giving everyone , and be safe


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

drinkin beers an slangin paint tonight.. :biggrin: shit i havent painted in a while but for some reason my paint jobs was comin out sick!!! that dont happen to often.. so i keep on going an got like 5 cars painted...lol..would post pics but dont wanna ruin the suprize line up i got going of my quick builds..maybe by next week ill get them all done.... keep an eye out!! :wow: wife let build again .. on the new table for now.. so i got as much done as i could today! cant wait to get the new model room going an finished.. then its time to build for real ....no quickie builds..... some real shit!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 23 2010, 11:58 PM~19150055
> *okay so i payed $260 in back fee's on my glasshouse.. i am backing it out of my moms driveway at 4;35 p.m. (the smog test place close's at 5;00)
> then my reverse give out, there I am stuck at the bottom of the driveway! :uh:
> so I put it in neutral and raise the rpm a little and put it in reverse, it makes this chewing metal sound and rolls back about 10 feet and stops.. i get out the car to go get my gloves'. when I come back to the car?  now the ignition wont take my key..sun of
> a mother lovin bi#2h     not only is the tranny gone..i cant even start my own car with my own ignition because that is now tweaked. so the steering colom is now locked.. I cant put it in neutral, and it wont start..  so i had a tow truck lift the ass so the front tires could roll back up my driveway?  when the truck put the car down on the ground? it started to roll back down the driveway? so it wont go in neutral but it will roll backwards down hill? so now I got rocks behind each tire while the car sits on a hill laying  on frame n muffler? and its going to rain tonight. one step foward!
> and four tumbling falling steps backward, face first in a heaving smoldering pile of
> dog shi#! AINT LIFE GRAND? :biggrin:
> *


boy oh boy, it just gets better all the time.. Took 3 hours to get a flatbed today..
i had to cuss out the auto club so they would get a truck out to get my car.. when it finally got to my mechanics, we had to put each end on a floor jack so we could push the car into his work area.. witch is under a patio.. but my passanger quarter 
panel and side window was sticking out from under the patio.. so I tell my friend and start to push the car forward so it would not be exposed to the rain. and i pushed the about 6 inch's of the cars body and chrome strip up against the patio beam that holds it up.. :uh: thus leaving a nice size scratch and dent just behind the door on the passenger side.. so I got a new dent to go along with a car that needs a transmission and ignition. Not exactly enjoying life right about now!
i took these today, four hours before I fucked up this side of the car..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 12:34 AM~19159024
> *boy oh boy, it just gets better all the time.. Took 3 hours to get a flatbed today..
> i had to cuss out the auto club so they would get a truck out to get my car.. when it finally got to my mechanics, we had to put each end on a floor jack so we could push the car into his work area.. witch is under a patio.. but my passanger quarter
> panel and side window was sticking out from under the patio.. so I tell my friend and start to push the car forward so it would not be exposed to the rain. and i pushed the about 6 inch's of the cars body and chrome strip up against the patio beam that holds it up..  :uh:  thus leaving a nice size scratch and dent just behind the door on the passenger side..  so I got a new dent to go along with a car that needs a transmission and  ignition.  Not exactly enjoying life right about now!
> i took these today, four hours before I fucked up this side of the car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry for your heart ache dr hype.....you should give me a few weeks so i can get some vacaion time, and i will swoop down to your spot to take that g-house off your hands!! that fucker is bad ass! i cant wait til its sittin in my driveway! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Nov 24 2010, 07:33 PM~19154920
> *It looks cool. People like to play with fire and blow things up. You just have to remember it can turn on you.
> And bite you pretty good. :happysad:
> *


not to mention what it would do to your model !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 25 2010, 01:26 AM~19158072
> *drinkin beers an slangin paint tonight.. :biggrin:  shit i havent painted in a while but for some reason  my paint jobs was comin out sick!!! that dont happen to often.. so i keep on going an got like 5 cars painted...lol..would post pics but dont wanna ruin the suprize line up  i got going of  my quick builds..maybe by next week ill get them all done.... keep an eye out!! :wow: wife  let build again .. on the new table for now.. so i got as much done as i could today! cant wait to get the new model room going an finished.. then its time to build for real ....no quickie builds..... some real shit!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Nov 25 2010, 08:55 AM~19160209
> *not to mention what it would do to your model !!! :biggrin:
> *



Every model I built for the first couple years I either burned or blown up. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 06:10 AM~19160047
> *sorry for your heart ache dr hype.....you should give me a few weeks so i can get some vacaion time, and i will swoop down to your spot to take that g-house off your hands!! that fucker is bad ass! i cant wait til its sittin in my driveway! :biggrin:
> *


thanks hock.. I will try to keep the car in one piece for the next month or so...
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hear is an unrelated post for a friend of ours! 










Hoe Hoe How.. or in my case? whore whore whore....lol...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

<------DOES WANT JEEP...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 02:58 PM~19163548
> *thanks hock.. I will try to keep the car in one piece for the next month or so...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hear is an unrelated post for a friend of ours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoe Hoe How.. or in my case? whore whore whore....lol...
> *


thanks for reminding me i have to send mine out for chrome


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 25 2010, 03:50 PM~19163877
> *thanks for reminding me i have to send mine out for chrome
> *


dont mention it Eso..

Hey i got me a Mat!
Now I can really pretend to be a builder! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 02:58 PM~19163548
> *thanks hock.. I will try to keep the car in one piece for the next month or so...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hear is an unrelated post for a friend of ours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoe Hoe How.. or in my case? whore whore whore....lol...
> *


i wont say who's car this is? but his name rhymes with 
Spammed N a coma!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Nov 25 2010, 07:07 AM~19160254
> *Every model I built for the first couple years I either burned or blown up.  :biggrin:
> *


 I just dont see Biarittz takin a lighter to any models?
i figured my step dad to be more of (plant the build down range, and then pump some lead into it) type of guy? tracers and all!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 06:33 PM~19164237
> *I just dont see Biarittz takin a lighter to any models?
> i figured my step dad to be more of (plant the build down range, and then pump some lead into it) type of guy? tracers and all!
> *


I did. Magic Cube, BB gun and lighter fluid. Was how I also learned to shoot. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 01:33 PM~19164237
> *I just dont see Biarittz takin a lighter to any models?
> i figured my step dad to be more of (plant the build down range, and then pump some lead into it) type of guy? tracers and all!
> *


it was part of when men discovered fire


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 08:20 PM~19164967
> *it was part of when men discovered fire
> *


True right after the first lighting strike ages ago. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whys everyone using a light blue color all of the sudden?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 04:07 PM~19164029
> *dont mention it Eso..
> 
> Hey i got me a Mat!
> Now I can really pretend to be a builder! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: your a trip dawg!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 04:11 PM~19164047
> *i wont say who's car this is? but his name rhymes with
> Spammed N a coma!
> *


Lol your a trip Hydro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 25 2010, 06:34 PM~19165077
> *whys everyone using a light blue color all of the sudden?
> *


shit im not..its either an orange or a dark blue. Which Dixieland has color..gonna go throw some HOK bright orange to lighten it up a bit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 04:11 PM~19164047
> *i wont say who's car this is? but his name rhymes with
> Spammed N a coma!
> *



imma have to pat someone on the back..sounds alot like me but im doubting that. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 01:34 AM~19159024
> *boy oh boy, it just gets better all the time.. Took 3 hours to get a flatbed today..
> i had to cuss out the auto club so they would get a truck out to get my car.. when it finally got to my mechanics, we had to put each end on a floor jack so we could push the car into his work area.. witch is under a patio.. but my passanger quarter
> panel and side window was sticking out from under the patio.. so I tell my friend and start to push the car forward so it would not be exposed to the rain. and i pushed the about 6 inch's of the cars body and chrome strip up against the patio beam that holds it up..  :uh:  thus leaving a nice size scratch and dent just behind the door on the passenger side..  so I got a new dent to go along with a car that needs a transmission and  ignition.  Not exactly enjoying life right about now!
> i took these today, four hours before I fucked up this side of the car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hydro on the reAls I'd be happy to tKe your problems of your hands


----------



## DEUCES76

ok ive been waitin for awhile now i sent airbrushmaster like 5 sets of supremes from the 70 impala kits in return for some decals he was goin to make me it never happend and ive been waitin so i think i got fucked on this one so its cool bro keep ur decals i dont need them and keep the rims as well later Deuces76


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 26 2010, 01:19 AM~19167152
> *ok ive been waitin for awhile now i sent airbrushmaster like 5 sets of supremes from the 70 impala kits in return for some decals he was goin to make me it never happend and ive been waitin so i think i got fucked on this one so its cool bro keep ur decals i dont need them and keep the rims as well later Deuces76
> *


 :0 BAD FOR BIZZ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype

I HAD GREAT TIME UP AT MOMS.. I saw on the new's alot of you guys in other parts 
of the U.S. dont have it so good weather wise!

I hope everybody can deal with the cold.. mother nature is a relentless unforgiving
force! peace yall! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 01:50 AM~19167301
> *I HAD GREAT TIME UP AT MOMS..  I saw on the new's alot of you guys in other parts
> of the U.S. dont have it so good weather wise!
> 
> I hope everybody can deal with the cold.. mother nature is a relentless unforgiving
> force!  peace yall! :biggrin:
> *


Glad you had a good time. How was moms?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2010, 08:09 PM~19165677
> *Lol your a trip Hydro
> *


 :biggrin: you guys who put up with me and my bla bla bla
all the time,, you guys let the hydro be hydro..
that makes me feel pretty good..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 12:50 AM~19167301
> *I HAD GREAT TIME UP AT MOMS..  I saw on the new's alot of you guys in other parts
> of the U.S. dont have it so good weather wise!
> 
> I hope everybody can deal with the cold.. mother nature is a relentless unforgiving
> force!  peace yall! :biggrin:
> *


think it was like 80 here today lol


----------



## MARINATE

*WHOS BUILDING RIGHT AS WE KICK BACK ON LAYITLOW? 

ME A 68 CADI FOR MY MANS CHARLES :biggrin: *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:
<<<<<<<69 gto... fly ass avi right?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Nov 25 2010, 11:52 PM~19167307
> *Glad you had a good time. How was moms?
> *


She is good B. I fuckin really made her laugh big time today.. we were talking 
about something.. and I forgot how old i am? and she thinks that is the funniest thing.
anything to make her smile? I am all for it....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 25 2010, 06:34 PM~19165077
> *whys everyone using a light blue color all of the sudden?
> *


 it's a bomb ass color...I am on a yellow kick and a light blue kick right about now.
(62 light blue/white top.. coming soon) (58 nomad light blue..coming soon)
(57 nomad..light blue /white top coming soon) :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

back and forth between these 2 might slide them to the side for a bit my mouth waters every time my lady says when ima do a ferrari


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 09:35 PM~19167413
> *it's a bomb ass color...I am on a yellow kick and a light blue kick right about now.
> (62 light blue/white top.. coming soon) (58 nomad light blue..coming soon)
> (57 nomad..light blue /white top coming soon) :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: you know there really was a 58 nomad and it was 4-door.... one of my dream rides... you got pics?


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 02:35 AM~19167413
> *it's a bomb ass color...I am on a yellow kick and a light blue kick right about now.
> (62 light blue/white top.. coming soon) (58 nomad light blue..coming soon)
> (57 nomad..light blue /white top coming soon) :cheesy:
> *


i mean...
























:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2010, 02:42 AM~19167439
> *:scrutinize:  you know there really was a 58 nomad and it was 4-door.... one of my dream rides... you got pics?
> *


these two dont belong in the same sentence to Jeff... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 25 2010, 09:46 PM~19167452
> *these two dont belong in the same sentence to Jeff... :biggrin:
> *


it is what it is bro....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol tell HIM that


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2010, 03:42 AM~19167439
> *:scrutinize:  you know there really was a 58 nomad and it was 4-door.... one of my dream rides... you got pics?
> *




that 58 isn't a true nomad imo, its a four door, its a 58 wagon............. 55,56,and 57 were the only true years for nomads imo (the two doors)  like i told derrick.......... just because it says nomad, doesn't mean its a nomad imo lol


that's like if GM produced a ride and called it a mustang............. does that mean its a real mustang?

no and just because GM put NOMAD on a four door wagon, doesn't mean its a real nomad  that what you posted a pic of is a wagon, not a nomad (despite the tags)  



in my opinion, this was GMs attempt at selling more wagons at the time,to put the nomad name on anything lol 

and i dont care what facts are presented in front of me, or what anyone else says, a 4 door to me is a wagon, and a two door is a nomad


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

BEEN OFF WORK FOR A WEEK SO I GOT SOME TABLE TIME IN .. :biggrin: 
AN FIRST THING THIS MORNING THIS IS HOW I START MY BUILDING OFF.. WTF!










THE BEST PART ABOUT IT IS I WAS CUTTIN SOME OLD GLASS OUT OF A MODEL THAT WAS ALL GLUED IN...BLADE WAS DULL.. :angry: 
SO LETS GET OUT A BRAND NEW ONE IN AN TRY IT AGAIN.... :biggrin: 
SLIPED OUT THE SIDE WINDOW AN GOT ME!! S.O.A.B.!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2010, 02:15 AM~19167370
> *WHOS BUILDING RIGHT AS WE KICK BACK ON LAYITLOW?
> 
> ME A 68 CADI FOR MY MANS CHARLES :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 02:24 AM~19167389
> *She is good B. I fuckin really made her laugh big time today.. we were talking
> about something.. and I forgot how old i am? and she thinks that is the funniest thing.
> anything to make her smile? I am all for it....
> *


Glad you two had a good time. Yea you are starting to get some age on ya!!!!
:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 09:22 AM~19168173
> *BEEN OFF WORK FOR A WEEK SO I GOT SOME TABLE TIME IN .. :biggrin:
> AN FIRST THING THIS MORNING THIS IS HOW I START MY BUILDING OFF.. WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEST PART ABOUT IT IS I WAS CUTTIN SOME OLD GLASS OUT OF A MODEL THAT WAS ALL GLUED IN...BLADE WAS DULL.. :angry:
> SO LETS GET OUT A BRAND NEW ONE IN AN TRY IT AGAIN.... :biggrin:
> SLIPED OUT THE SIDE WINDOW AN GOT ME!! S.O.A.B.!!
> *




hey jackass WAKE UP before using sharp blades...lol :biggrin: 

and yeah i can say i went there last week literally cut my thumb to the bone doin a dumb move. :angry: i learned real quick not to go there again.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2010, 10:03 AM~19168347
> *hey jackass  WAKE UP before using sharp blades...lol :biggrin:
> 
> and yeah i can say i went there last week literally cut my thumb to the bone doin a dumb move. :angry:  i learned real quick not to go there again.
> *


i woke up early the other day before work, decided to get some table time in , was cutting flash from some parts to package and laid my thumb ope, all i had handy was super glue... :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ouchie! I used 3M masking tape


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 09:22 AM~19168173
> *BEEN OFF WORK FOR A WEEK SO I GOT SOME TABLE TIME IN .. :biggrin:
> AN FIRST THING THIS MORNING THIS IS HOW I START MY BUILDING OFF.. WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEST PART ABOUT IT IS I WAS CUTTIN SOME OLD GLASS OUT OF A MODEL THAT WAS ALL GLUED IN...BLADE WAS DULL.. :angry:
> SO LETS GET OUT A BRAND NEW ONE IN AN TRY IT AGAIN.... :biggrin:
> SLIPED OUT THE SIDE WINDOW AN GOT ME!! S.O.A.B.!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555263
716, Rev and, Stranded n pamona,, oops I ment slammed..lol
before you exacto blade commando's loose a limb? 
tell your brothers about it in horror stories...  that what the thread is for..
Good morning every body.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 10:34 AM~19168465
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555263
> 716, Rev and, Stranded n pamona,, oops I ment slammed..lol
> before you exacto blade commando's loose a limb?
> tell your brothers about it in horror stories...   that what the thread is for..
> Good morning every body.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2010, 07:42 AM~19167826
> *that 58 isn't a true nomad imo, its a four door, its a 58 wagon............. 55,56,and 57 were the only true years for nomads imo (the two doors)   like i told derrick.......... just because it says nomad, doesn't mean its a nomad imo lol
> that's like if GM produced a ride and called it a mustang............. does that mean its a real mustang?
> 
> no and just because GM put NOMAD on a four door wagon, doesn't mean its a real nomad   that what you posted a pic of is a wagon, not a nomad (despite the tags)
> in my opinion, this was GMs attempt at selling more wagons at the time,to put the nomad name on anything lol
> 
> and i dont care what facts are presented in front of me, or what anyone else says, a 4 door to me is a wagon, and a two door is a nomad
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that makes no sense


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 12:34 PM~19168465
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555263
> 716, Rev and, Stranded n pamona,, oops I ment slammed..lol
> before you exacto blade commando's loose a limb?
> tell your brothers about it in horror stories...   that what the thread is for..
> Good morning every body.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


easy there jackwagon!! its not a horror storie just a lil fuck up!
next time i do it ill post in the jackwagon thread :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 10:54 AM~19168575
> *easy there jackwagon!! its not a horror storie just a lil fuck up!
> next time i do it ill post in the jackwagon thread :roflmao:
> *


LMAO... No need for modesty pal. 










You gentlemen Endured blood shed, while in the process of a build!
That is text book horror story.. look it up in your builders hand book..

( God i love this site, I caught myself grinning from ear to ear this morning while 
logging on)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 01:04 PM~19168651
> *LMAO... No need for modesty pal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gentlemen Endured blood shed, while in the process of a build!
> That is text book horror story.. look it up in your builders hand book..
> 
> ( God i love this site, I caught myself grinning from ear to ear this morning while
> logging on)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: there was a hand book??? never got one.. :biggrin: 
i learn as i build.  but for some reason every now an then....
i get a nice slice here or there!! :happysad: BUILD MODELS ......GIVE BLOOD!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 12:45 AM~19167450
> *i mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


man your shit is getting cleaner and cleaner,, keep em comming homie...

And Rollin thanks for posting that 58, it too is my absolute fuckin dream car of all time. when I was a kid. I thought Nomad was synonymous with two doors..
55-57.. I use to go into this book store and look at a 58 I saw in a Magazine
all the time.. (same magazine for the whole school year) I thought it was NOT
a nomad because of the four doors,, and i am not a fan of the flames it had painted on it.. But the lines of that car? the grill, the side chrome,, the fucking tail light. the 
windows.. that shit is forever burned in my memory... 58 was a bad ass fuckin year for chevy...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 11:10 AM~19168684
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: there was a hand book??? never got one.. :biggrin:
> i learn as i build.   but for some reason every now an then....
> i get a nice slice here or there!! :happysad:  BUILD MODELS ......GIVE BLOOD!!
> *


build models.... give blood! thats fuckin funny...
the homie Dig may have to print that one up for all of us!
that could be like a logo or something..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 26 2010, 12:37 AM~19167420
> *back and forth between these 2 might slide them to the side for a bit my mouth waters every time my lady says when ima do a ferrari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man I am sick for yellow! what is that a toronado and a GP?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 11:25 AM~19168749
> *man I am sick for yellow! what is that a toronado and a GP?
> *


yup i stopped cold turkey i had to clean m bench i turned 5 boxes of parts into 1


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 26 2010, 12:03 PM~19168967
> *yup i stopped cold turkey i had to clean m bench i turned 5 boxes of parts into 1
> *












speaking of bench's! 
Hold on to your hat's! i got me builders mat! it wont be long now! :biggrin: :biggrin:
now if I could only figure out how to get my models as clean as this mat?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 26 2010, 01:51 PM~19168555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  that makes no sense
> *




lol im not gonna get into it with you, because you always look for shit to flex your brain on................ if you read it and open up your mind, it will make perfect sense  

a 4 door long roof is a wagon, not a nomad (witch is a 2 door long roof)  

the difference is the 2 extra doors  

4 doors does not equal nomad, it equals a wagon  

sorry i had to dummy that up for you


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2010, 03:48 PM~19169402
> *lol im not gonna get into it with you, because you always look for shit to flex your brain on................ if you read it and open up your mind, it will make perfect sense
> 
> a 4 door long roof is a wagon, not a nomad (witch is a 2 door long roof)
> 
> the difference is the 2 extra doors
> 
> 4 doors does not equal nomad, it equals a wagon
> 
> sorry i had to dummy that up for you
> *


 :twak: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the trouble has begun on the GN...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 12:22 PM~19168741
> *build models.... give blood! thats fuckin funny...
> the homie Dig may have to print that one up for all of us!
> that could be like a logo or something..
> *


that shit is funny.. I just might draw that 1 up :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2010, 07:42 AM~19167826
> *that 58 isn't a true nomad imo, its a four door, its a 58 wagon............. 55,56,and 57 were the only true years for nomads imo (the two doors)   like i told derrick.......... just because it says nomad, doesn't mean its a nomad imo lol
> that's like if GM produced a ride and called it a mustang............. does that mean its a real mustang?
> 
> no and just because GM put NOMAD on a four door wagon, doesn't mean its a real nomad   that what you posted a pic of is a wagon, not a nomad (despite the tags)
> in my opinion, this was GMs attempt at selling more wagons at the time,to put the nomad name on anything lol
> 
> and i dont care what facts are presented in front of me, or what anyone else says, a 4 door to me is a wagon, and a two door is a nomad
> *



















Dropped! I use to feel the same way about any Harley Davidson made after they sold out to Amf (the bolling ball people) just because it had a v twin and Harley Davidson writing on? did not make it a Harley in my eye's! I think your write about the Nomad of 58.. I think it was a experimental year for them? they lost money on the impala, the public was not ready to say good buy to the bat mobile wings..
that is why the 59 looks like it will fly away with all the wing they put on that bitch.
But If I was around in that day? they could have called it The Homad,, the Nomad
or the 58 Road kill! It still would have been an absolute thing of beauty..
now that i think about it? you just gave me the name for my next 58!
lady's and gentlemen,,be prepared to say hello the my 1958 Road kill!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2010, 01:48 PM~19169402
> *lol im not gonna get into it with you, because you always look for shit to flex your brain on................ if you read it and open up your mind, it will make perfect sense
> 
> a 4 door long roof is a wagon, not a nomad (witch is a 2 door long roof)
> 
> the difference is the 2 extra doors
> 
> 4 doors does not equal nomad, it equals a wagon
> 
> sorry i had to dummy that up for you
> *


its is what it is to me im not gonna use the layitlow mentality to justify what cars should and shouldnt be layitlow has a pretty shitty view on other car cultures in general. to me nomads existed till 61


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 04:08 PM~19169495
> *the trouble has begun on the GN...
> *



:wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

This ***** just sold the car as it sits in my fuckin driveway to some dude....fuck him man, fuck....him.... And i BETTER not see that car on the street either, hope it gets crushed.... Karmas gonna get his ass


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hats twisted shit bro. and a fucked up thankgiving gift eh..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Ol crook ass dude.. him on the left


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Nov 26 2010, 06:42 PM~19169917-->
> 
> 
> 
> This ***** just sold the car as it sits in my fuckin driveway to some dude....fuck him man, fuck....him.... And i BETTER not see that car on the street either, hope it gets crushed.... Karmas gonna get his ass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 06:50 PM~19169954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ol crook ass dude.. him on the left
> *



Whats the whole story on this?


----------



## 06150xlt

12-0 PERFECT SEASON! :biggrin: :run: :boink:  :around: :worship: :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 05:50 PM~19169954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ol crook ass dude.. him on the left
> *


PERFECT SNIPE SHOT OUT THE WINDOW RIGHT THERE..LOL... :machinegun: 
WHAT A PIECE OF SHIT DUDE!  WHY COULDNT HE OF SOLD IT TO YOU WHEN YOU FIRST RAN INTO THIS PROB... WOULD HAVE SAVED ALOT OF HARDACHE...WHAT AN ASSHOLE.. :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 03:42 PM~19169917
> *This ***** just sold the car as it sits in my fuckin driveway to some dude....fuck him man, fuck....him.... And i BETTER not see that car on the street either, hope it gets crushed.... Karmas gonna get his ass
> *


wow sorry you have to see how grown men conduct there biz sometimes..
your still a youngster,, take that as a learning curve ball...
and from now on, you will dot all your I's and cross your T's and learn the dmv law's of your state. and take notes from the guys hear on all the little tricks and short cuts
so you wont ever be on the short end of the deal again...


----------



## bugs-one

Anyone know where I can get some pics/info on building a custom frame for a Tahoe?


----------



## [email protected]

> /CapturedFile872-1.jpg[/img]
> Dropped! I use to feel the same way about any Harley Davidson made after they sold out to Amf (the bolling ball people) just because it had a v twin and Harley Davidson writing on? did not make it a Harley in my eye's! I think your write about the Nomad of 58.. I think it was a experimental year for them? they lost money on the impala, the public was not ready to say good buy to the bat mobile wings..
> that is why the 59 looks like it will fly away with all the wing they put on that bitch.
> But If I was around in that day? they could have called it The Homad,, the Nomad
> or the 58 Road kill! It still would have been an absolute thing of beauty..
> now that i think about it? you just gave me the name for my next 58!
> lady's and gentlemen,,be prepared to say hello the my 1958 Road kill!
> 
> 
> at least someone that can relate :uh:
> 
> im not gonna sit here and say the 58 WAGON isnt a real nice car............you used the word beautiful........... and i agree 150%
> 
> but in my eyes a nomad was a two door wagon, just like the 55s threw 57s (theres that word again.............NOMADS) lol  and they all had one thing in common................................TWO............ count them..................TWO DOORS! not four
> just because the factory slapped a NOMAD badge on the side of a four door wagon, doesn't make it a true nomad lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your 58 is a wagon to me with nomad badges  nothing more and nothing less


----------



## RollinDeepLac

It's funny to me how many people wanna get on layitlow and talk a gang of shit about it and the people on it and at the same time be on it everyday .......trying to lump fools into categories. When they them selves are followers who just like what a smaller crowd of people like . So that makes them better followers :dunno: :uh: people like what they like some follow trends some follow old trends and wanna think they are pioneers


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Esoteric

this is why people should do some research on cars someone in the tri 5 forums told me nomads werent a car but a trim package just like impala


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_nomad


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 26 2010, 09:59 PM~19171214
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_nomad
> *




The Nomad is best remembered in its two-door 1955-57 form, and was considered a halo model during its three-year production as a two-door station wagon.


again................ just because you put a nomad badge on a 4 door doesn't make it a true nomad  

everything else was a 4door wagon with a nomad badge  

and what eso was talking about was a trim package on van models in the 70's and 80's

so eso do your research before you let them gums fly bro

i didn't need to read all that to know that a nomad was a true two door, and anyone else here that thinks that just because a 4 door flys a nomad badge is a nomad is a fuck up anyways............ because nine times outa ten when you would see a 4 door ride on the street (no matter what year) you would call that shit a wagon  not a no mad  

ill fight this one to the bitter end ................ i don't care what info is brought to my attention a true nomad was in the 55 threw 57 years, and it wasn't a trim package lol


----------



## OFDatTX

Has any one ever made scale model size swangas


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Nov 26 2010, 11:37 PM~19172330
> *Has any one ever made scale model size swangas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560696


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like *really*.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 11:46 PM~19172435
> *like really.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Nov 26 2010, 09:37 PM~19172330
> *Has any one ever made scale model size swangas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know its a texas thing, cuz i got boys here in colorado tryin to roll these...but good god?! WHY!! they remind me of the car in grease tearin up the other car in there weak ass drag race! i guess it goes with donks though! we are all here to post our builds and styles and some will hate big time one some will like em?! not tryin to be a hater, but i hear the texas boys would take swangas over daytons?! :uh: :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 03:31 PM~19170205
> *PERFECT SNIPE SHOT OUT THE WINDOW RIGHT THERE..LOL... :machinegun:
> WHAT A PIECE OF SHIT DUDE!   WHY COULDNT HE OF SOLD IT TO YOU WHEN YOU FIRST RAN INTO THIS PROB... WOULD HAVE SAVED ALOT OF HARDACHE...WHAT AN ASSHOLE.. :uh:
> *


I can see it now... Like on SouthPark when Mr. Garrison is tryin to snipe Kathy Lee Gifford... " Hold Still you little bitch" LMAO...
Seriously though... D.. Thats fucked up on this guys part... but how the hell did this happen?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2010, 12:04 AM~19173407
> *i know its a texas thing, cuz i got boys here in colorado tryin to roll these...but good god?! WHY!! they remind me of the car in grease tearin up the other car in there weak ass drag race! i guess it goes with donks though! we are all here to post our builds and styles and some will hate big time one some will like em?! not tryin to be a hater, but i hear the texas boys would take swangas over daytons?! :uh:  :0
> *


everybody and their moms got wires you cant tell chinas over daytons exept the spoke count and a stamp i can see why too they dont wanna be put in the same group as Oakland cats. 30 spokes are making a comeback in the Chi but i think that shit is gonna fade quick.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepLac_@Nov 26 2010, 05:45 PM~19170678
> *It's funny to me how many people wanna get on layitlow and talk a gang of shit about it and the people on it and at the same time be on it everyday .......trying to lump fools into categories. When they them selves are followers who just like what a smaller crowd of people like . So that makes them better followers :dunno:  :uh: people like what they like some follow trends some follow old trends and wanna think they are pioneers
> *


 Well then; I guess I am a pioneer of following old trends! ha ha ha..

no what i really am? is a snob.. because what ever looks good to me?
(and me only) becomes absolute law! and nothing would change my mind..
thats the spirit of the LIFESTYLE, which was handed down to all of us by the real 
pioneers in this shit.. we are all followers to some degree..
including you Mr. RollinDeepLac.. no dis intended.. But you did not design Chevrolet
I dont think you invented the Luxury sport? and I will take a wild guess and say that you were'nt the first person to lowride a luxury sport! and you did not conjure up
dayton wires..Nor were you the first person to roll on them.. follower to some 
degree.. i am glad that i followed someone to layitlow model forum..
Because its my home now! I will be on it tonight tomorrow and the next day and the day after that.,,.(talking a gang of shit, and maybe just maybe, I will spit out a model every now and then, but talkin all the while, thats what i do, its usually 
positive in nature, a tad silly,, but mostly from the heart..) Im Hydrohype.
Not necessarily the be all end all pioneer? but I am the the one and only.
Roll call.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Nov 26 2010, 08:37 PM~19172330
> *Has any one ever made scale model size swangas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not knockin anyones style or taste in wheels... but those are just outrageously wrong IMO... 
Cragar 30's wrapped in vogues were the shit back in the day... I remember fools ridin Coupe Devilles or Deltas with the front dropped down just a bit and rear raised up a bit...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 11:59 AM~19169695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped! I use to feel the same way about any Harley Davidson made after they sold out to Amf (the bolling ball people) just because it had a v twin and Harley Davidson writing on? did not make it a Harley in my eye's! I think your write about the Nomad of 58.. I think it was a experimental year for them?  they lost money on the impala, the public was not ready to say good buy to the bat mobile wings..
> that is why the 59 looks like it will fly away with all the wing they put on that bitch.
> But If I was around in that day? they could have called it The Homad,, the Nomad
> or the 58 Road kill! It still would have been an absolute thing of beauty..
> now that i think about it? you just gave me the name for my next 58!
> lady's and gentlemen,,be prepared to say hello the my 1958 Road kill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


motherfukker better come here and clean the load i just blew over my keyboard....

can i have one???? can you get another for me? anything i can build for you to trade maybe?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2010, 04:42 AM~19167826
> *that 58 isn't a true nomad imo, its a four door, its a 58 wagon............. 55,56,and 57 were the only true years for nomads imo (the two doors)   like i told derrick.......... just because it says nomad, doesn't mean its a nomad imo lol
> that's like if GM produced a ride and called it a mustang............. does that mean its a real mustang?
> 
> no and just because GM put NOMAD on a four door wagon, doesn't mean its a real nomad   that what you posted a pic of is a wagon, not a nomad (despite the tags)
> in my opinion, this was GMs attempt at selling more wagons at the time,to put the nomad name on anything lol
> 
> and i dont care what facts are presented in front of me, or what anyone else says, a 4 door to me is a wagon, and a two door is a nomad
> *


the 58 nomad was the only one with the impala trim level... the others were based on the Del ray and Biscaynes.... 1958 was the start of a new era for Chevy... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=445704&st=0

there is a fukkin sick one-off custom 58 wagon designed to me more like what u call a "true" nomad


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 27 2010, 12:40 AM~19173593
> *Not knockin anyones style or taste in wheels... but those are just outrageously wrong IMO...
> Cragar 30's wrapped in vogues were the shit back in the day... I remember fools ridin Coupe Devilles or Deltas with the front dropped down just a bit and rear raised up a bit...
> *


back in the day, when i finally got off the curb, my car was my office!
a front wheel drive cadi (Piece of shit) But i thought I was superfly.
with my vogues and lorenzo's.. i use to hit those white wall's with bleach white
and armor all on rainy days.... my shit stayed clean all through the El Ninio season!
but the (Ben Hur) spokes would not work for me either...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2010, 12:57 AM~19173647
> *back in the day, when i finally got off the curb, my car was my office!
> a front wheel drive cadi (Piece of shit) But i thought I was superfly.
> with my vogues and lorenzo's.. i use to hit those white wall's with bleach white
> and armor all on rainy days.... my shit stayed clean all through the El Ninio season!
> but the (Ben Hur) spokes would not work for me either...
> *


how you get benz rims on a cadillac :squint:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 27 2010, 12:49 AM~19173627
> *motherfukker better come here and clean the load i just blew over my keyboard....
> 
> can i have one???? can you get another for me? anything i can build for you to trade maybe?
> *


 I will start lookin for you right now rollin..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 10:28 PM~19173728
> *I will start lookin for you right now rollin..
> *


57 and 59 too :biggrin: plain ol' 4-door wagons....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 27 2010, 01:03 AM~19173667
> *how you get benz rims on a cadillac  :squint:
> *


 I will dig up a picture for you Eso.. maybe they were not Lorenzo's? or they were copies.. you can tell me what they were when i find some flicks! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 27 2010, 01:03 AM~19173667
> *how you get benz rims on a cadillac  :squint:
> *


the same way i got caddy rims on a ranger..??? they just seemed to fit.


----------



## RollinDeepLac

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 11:34 PM~19173563
> *Well then; I guess I am a pioneer of following old trends!  ha ha ha..
> 
> no what i really am? is a snob.. because what ever looks good to me?
> (and me only) becomes absolute law!  and nothing would change my mind..
> thats the spirit of the LIFESTYLE, which was handed down to all of us by the real
> pioneers in this shit.. we are all followers to some degree..
> including you Mr. RollinDeepLac.. no dis intended.. But you did not design Chevrolet
> I dont think you invented the Luxury sport? and I will take a wild guess and say that you were'nt the first person to lowride a luxury sport! and you did not conjure up
> dayton wires..Nor were you the first person to roll on them.. follower to some
> degree.. i am glad that i followed someone to layitlow model forum..
> Because its my home now!  I will be on it tonight tomorrow and the next day and the day after that.,,.(talking a gang of shit, and maybe just maybe, I will spit out a model every now and then, but talkin all the while, thats what i do, its usually
> positive in nature, a tad silly,, but mostly from the heart..) Im Hydrohype.
> Not necessarily the be all end all pioneer? but I am the the one and only.
> Roll call.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well it looks like you for some reason tottally missed my point and responded with a novel about shit that has nothing to do with what i was saying. so i never once said that me and my ls were changing the game or any other shit you wanna asume about me :uh: ....( so to brake it down so you will understand) i said people like what they like . but you get people trying to critasize others because they dont roll like they did in the 70's... news flash the 70s are over and most people who still ride like that are from that era. dont get me wrong cause i dig it ,its are roots with out history lowriding would not be what it is today (riding on spokes, clean paint , patterns, leafing what ever you so called purist hate because i decide not to load up my car with shaved door handles tear drop antennas ,and fuckin bondo sculptures to make my car look like the batmobile ) wich if you look back everybody was doing the same shit back then wich must have made them followers as well :happysad: for us sheep who decide we like our cars clean and looking like cars i respect all forms of customizing and i am not! only down with lowriding a chevy i am on the hunt for a 67 pontiac gto to sit down on some dime a dozen engraved chrome and gold 72 spoke daytons now im done with my hydrohyphe style paragrah wich by the way was never intended as some kind of insult to you and this statement is me and not a reflection of my club!

i just get tired of some!!! people coming on here and talking shit to people who dont follow the shit they like diversaty is what makes this game unique


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2010, 01:31 AM~19173738
> *I will dig up a picture for you Eso.. maybe they were not Lorenzo's? or they were copies.. you can tell me what they were when i find some flicks! :biggrin:
> *


you probably got robbed lol my homie was saying they would take the AREs and chrome them then order lorenzo center caps back in the day


----------



## Esoteric

not hurting for money but i figure id get another one in, im thinking of stripping this off then restarting


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepLac_@Nov 27 2010, 12:01 PM~19175331
> *well it looks like you for some reason tottally missed my point and responded with a novel about shit that has nothing to do with what i was saying. so i never once said that me and my ls were changing the game or any other shit you wanna asume about me :uh: ....( so to brake it down so you will understand) i said people like what they like . but you get people trying to critasize others because they dont roll like they did in the 70's... news flash the 70s are over and most people who still ride like that are from that era. dont get me wrong cause i dig it ,its are roots with out  history lowriding would not be what it is today (riding on spokes, clean paint , patterns, leafing what ever you so called purist hate because i decide not to load up my car with shaved door handles  tear drop antennas ,and fuckin bondo sculptures to make my car look like the batmobile ) wich if you look back everybody was doing the same shit back then wich must have made them followers as well  :happysad:  for us sheep who decide we like our cars clean and looking like cars i respect all forms of customizing and i am not! only down with lowriding a chevy i am on the hunt for a 67 pontiac gto to sit down on some dime a dozen engraved chrome and gold 72 spoke daytons  now im done with my hydrohyphe style paragrah wich by the way was never intended as some kind of insult to you  and this statement is me and not a reflection of my club!
> 
> i just get tired of some!!! people coming on here and talking shit to people who dont follow the shit they like diversaty is what makes this game unique
> *


(TOTALLY MISSED MY POINT AND RESPONDED WITH A NOVEL THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WHAT i WAS SAYING) LOL.. WELCOME TO LAYITLOW, YOU JUST MET THE 
HYDRO! LMAO... Let me be the first to say (My Bad homie) if i came off as defensive. truth is, I am ready to get on my soap box if somebody sneeze's about 
lowriding...Once I almost came to blow's with a youngster because he insisted that my glasshouse will never be nothing but a neard type of car because it has 14's 
no pattern's and no gold leafing. He hated it when I looked at his trophy winning 
G body regal with all the bells and whistle's and started laughing my ass off!
when I told him that I. M. O. alot of todays ride's are more about keeping up with the jone's and trying to be like the next guy. instead of following what it is that you like? alot of guys follow what other people tell them to like.
I told him, he would lowride a (deawoo) if everybody else started doing it and he thought he could fit in?.. and if he had the money, he would bribe the judge's at the car show's like alot of other fools do to place? with his fur and fake leather in the trunk, thinking he's king shit sporten delta dumps... 
I told him, I would fuckin lowride a Deawoo and come and hop all over his ass?
before i let some snot nose kid, tell me about my taste in riders... 
I will close this Hydro chapter.. with a quote from you!
(diversity is what makes this game unique) well said... and i agree..
to think? all this back and fourth, came about because a 58 Nomad was mentioned in a post days ago? You gota love it!
P.S. all Regal and cutlass owners dont jump down my throat.. I was going to hook up a G body for my ex. back when I was engaged.. 
One day i will adopt a child.. and there first car is going to be a G body all switched up.. on 13's...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 27 2010, 12:35 PM~19175506
> *you probably got robbed lol my homie was saying they would take the AREs and chrome them then order lorenzo center caps back in the day
> *


okay now i got to find some flicks.


----------



## Esoteric

changed it up


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 27 2010, 04:45 PM~19176288
> *changed it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats just crazy bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hoping to pick this up...runs with 49k on it..lil 350, numbers matching...complete, parts are off and stored, only needs floors and trunk replaced, and may be presentable then...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepLac+Nov 27 2010, 01:01 PM~19175331-->
> 
> 
> 
> well it looks like you for some reason tottally missed my point and responded with a novel about shit that has nothing to do with what i was saying. so i never once said that me and my ls were changing the game or any other shit you wanna asume about me :uh: ....( so to brake it down so you will understand) i said people like what they like . but you get people trying to critasize others because they dont roll like they did in the 70's... news flash the 70s are over and most people who still ride like that are from that era. dont get me wrong cause i dig it ,its are roots with out  history lowriding would not be what it is today (riding on spokes, clean paint , patterns, leafing what ever you so called purist hate because i decide not to load up my car with shaved door handles  tear drop antennas ,and fuckin bondo sculptures to make my car look like the batmobile ) wich if you look back everybody was doing the same shit back then wich must have made them followers as well  :happysad:  for us sheep who decide we like our cars clean and looking like cars i respect all forms of customizing and i am not! only down with lowriding a chevy i am on the hunt for a 67 pontiac gto to sit down on some dime a dozen engraved chrome and gold 72 spoke daytons  now im done with my hydrohyphe style paragrah wich by the way was never intended as some kind of insult to you  and this statement is me and not a reflection of my club!
> 
> i just get tired of some!!! people coming on here and talking shit to people who dont follow the shit they like diversaty is what makes this game unique
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2010, 01:59 PM~19175680
> *(TOTALLY MISSED MY POINT AND RESPONDED WITH A NOVEL THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WHAT i WAS SAYING)  LOL.. WELCOME TO LAYITLOW, YOU JUST MET THE
> HYDRO! LMAO... Let me be the first to say (My Bad homie) if i came off as defensive. truth is, I am ready to get on my soap box if somebody sneeze's about
> lowriding...Once I almost came to blow's with a youngster because he insisted that my glasshouse will never be nothing but a neard type of car because it has 14's
> no pattern's and no gold leafing. He hated it when I looked at his trophy winning
> G body regal with all the bells and whistle's and started laughing my ass off!
> when I told him that I. M. O. alot of todays ride's are more about keeping up with the jone's and trying to be like the next guy. instead of following what it is that you like? alot of guys follow what other people tell them to like.
> I told him, he would lowride a (deawoo) if everybody else started doing it and he thought he could fit in?..  and if he had the money, he would bribe the judge's at the car show's like alot of other fools do to place?  with his fur and fake leather in the trunk, thinking he's king shit sporten delta dumps...
> I told him, I would fuckin lowride a Deawoo and come and hop all over his ass?
> before i let some snot nose kid,  tell me about my taste in riders...
> I will close this Hydro chapter.. with a quote from you!
> (diversity is what makes this game unique) well said... and i agree..
> to think? all this back and fourth, came about because a 58 Nomad was mentioned in a post days ago? You gota love it!
> P.S. all Regal and cutlass owners dont jump down my throat.. I was going to hook up a G body for my ex. back when I was engaged..
> One day i will adopt a child.. and there first car is going to be a G body all switched up.. on 13's...
> *


i think you did miss it hydro it wasnt about your 58 amd this guy also has a 64 impala. im building him a gto model. like he wants one day and i cant speak for everybody but saying a g body isnt worth lowriding? so are you saying if you dont have an impala caddy or glasshouse you dont have shit ??( cause i think thats whats kinda along the lines of what he is saying but idk) im just trying to understand what your saying cause as for me and having a regal its just what i had at the time to do up i picked up my dream car (59 impala) thats getting done but my crapy full chrome undies street g body gets me by for now  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2010, 06:18 PM~19177192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping to pick this up...runs with 49k on it..lil 350, numbers matching...complete, parts are off and stored, only needs floors and trunk replaced, and may be presentable then...
> *


hope you picked up a job d cause this fucker isnt gonna happen overnight  sorry to here bout the bullshit with your buick good your moving foward next!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 27 2010, 03:45 PM~19176288
> *changed it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fuckin crazy dude!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2010, 06:18 PM~19177192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping to pick this up...runs with 49k on it..lil 350, numbers matching...complete, parts are off and stored, only needs floors and trunk replaced, and may be presentable then...
> *


diamond in the rough :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 27 2010, 07:32 PM~19177302
> *hope you picked up a job d cause this fucker isnt gonna happen overnight    sorry to here bout the bullshit with your buick good your moving foward next!!! :biggrin:
> *


Man i wish i had a job! Would make things so much easier in life if i did....if i had a job, i could finish models like. 8x quicker, and move right on along with a 1:1...but shit by the time i can afford this i will have turned 16 an got a job already!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 27 2010, 08:14 PM~19177617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: ive seen this like 8 times already and its still funny..but you gotta ask why??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2010, 08:18 PM~19177649
> *:roflmao: ive seen this like 8 times already and its still funny..but you gotta ask why??
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2010, 07:17 PM~19177636
> *Man i wish i had a job! Would make things so much easier in life if i did....if i had a job, i could finish models like. 8x quicker, and move right on along with a 1:1...but shit by the time i can afford this i will have turned 16 an got a job already!
> *



man you have alot of build years ahead of you dont get to cought in thr right now my best advice find a job save up and before you know it your you will have alot more choices available to you when i was your age i used to think the same way just stay commited and it will happen


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2010, 06:17 PM~19177636
> *Man i wish i had a job! Would make things so much easier in life if i did....if i had a job, i could finish models like. 8x quicker, and move right on along with a 1:1...but shit by the time i can afford this i will have turned 16 an got a job already!
> *


i dont have a job and finish cars 8x quicker. with a job i was lucky to see 6 cars off the bench in my worst year it was 3 cars


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 27 2010, 08:14 PM~19177617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


The HELI-COCKTER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 27 2010, 07:14 PM~19177617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Moze

I dont need a truck :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 27 2010, 03:59 PM~19175680-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day i will adopt a child.. and there first car is going to be a G body all switched up.. on 13's...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be your adopted child Markie!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2010, 09:17 PM~19177636
> *Man i wish i had a job! Would make things so much easier in life if i did....if i had a job, i could finish models like. 8x quicker, and move right on along with a 1:1...but shit by the time i can afford this i will have turned 16 an got a job already!
> *


Ok seriously Derrick., I have to say man, enjoy your fucking childhood while you can. I WISH I could be in your shoes and not paying bills and tryin to figure out what car I could buy, and enjoyin my summers, and stayin in, in the winter and building models, and the list can go on bro. 

If you think you dont have the time to build NOW, WITHOUT a job, then wait til you hit the real world bro. I have 250 kits sitting in my basement, that are sealed and waiting to be touched. I have 50 more kits that are started, but nowhere near finished. My time is spent mostly at work, which constitutes of working outside in the snow, rain, heat, whatever the day brings, that's what I work in. I would gladly trade you, but remember, you gotta pay, child support, and also feed your 1 year old daughter, and your wife, PLUS, yourself, and still find time to do things around the house, keep up with everyone in your family and make sure they're doing good, and then try and find time to build something. Which is what I do to relax. Your childhood ends faster then you think, so ENJOY it while you can.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 27 2010, 07:45 PM~19178189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a truck :biggrin:
> *


lol you took the words right outta my mouth moze, i think you DO need a truck! nice caddy too, but she needs some d'z!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 27 2010, 08:34 PM~19178107
> *The HELI-COCKTER!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 08:51 PM~19178248
> *I'll be your adopted child Markie!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> Ok seriously Derrick., I have to say man, enjoy your fucking childhood while you can. I WISH I could be in your shoes and not paying bills and tryin to figure out what car I could buy, and enjoyin my summers, and stayin in, in the winter and building models, and the list can go on bro.
> 
> If you think you dont have the time to build NOW, WITHOUT a job, then wait til you hit the real world bro. I have 250 kits sitting in my basement, that are sealed and waiting to be touched. I have 50 more kits that are started, but nowhere near finished.  My time is spent mostly at work, which constitutes of working outside in the snow, rain, heat, whatever the day brings, that's what I work in. I would gladly trade you, but remember, you gotta pay, child support, and also feed your 1 year old daughter, and your wife, PLUS, yourself, and still find time to do things around the house, keep up with everyone in your family and make sure they're doing good, and then try and find time to build something. Which is what I do to relax. Your childhood ends faster then you think, so ENJOY it while you can.
> *


 Well sAid


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 27 2010, 08:14 PM~19177617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ROTFLMAO!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

*I couldn't care less what it's called but it IS bad as hell!! *

Thanks for the picture Albert!!


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2010, 07:52 PM~19178255
> *lol you took the words right outta my mouth moze, i think you DO need a truck! nice caddy too, but she needs some d'z!! :biggrin:
> *


Looks good to me, either way :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

POSTIN THIS SHIT UP FOR YOU JEFFE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I HATE the Steelers, I think she should take that shit off. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 27 2010, 05:31 PM~19178554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less what it's called but it IS bad as hell!!
> 
> Thanks for the picture Albert!!
> *


1958 Chevy Yeoman wagon with the tailgate from the nomad and impala trim...

sick :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 08:51 PM~19178248
> *Ok seriously Derrick., I have to say man, enjoy your fucking childhood while you can. I WISH I could be in your shoes and not paying bills and tryin to figure out what car I could buy, and enjoyin my summers, and stayin in, in the winter and building models, and the list can go on bro.
> 
> If you think you dont have the time to build NOW, WITHOUT a job, then wait til you hit the real world bro. I have 250 kits sitting in my basement, that are sealed and waiting to be touched. I have 50 more kits that are started, but nowhere near finished.  My time is spent mostly at work, which constitutes of working outside in the snow, rain, heat, whatever the day brings, that's what I work in. I would gladly trade you, but remember, you gotta pay, child support, and also feed your 1 year old daughter, and your wife, PLUS, yourself, and still find time to do things around the house, keep up with everyone in your family and make sure they're doing good, and then try and find time to build something. Which is what I do to relax. Your childhood ends faster then you think, so ENJOY it while you can.
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## dig_derange

best motor for my 64 Conti? thinking of dropping a Viper V-10.. but kinda wanna stay true to its Ford roots. just a cobra maybe too small for that huge engine bay... whadyall think?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 28 2010, 01:32 AM~19180149
> *best motor for my 64 Conti?  thinking of dropping a Viper V-10.. but kinda wanna stay true to its Ford roots. just a cobra maybe too small for that huge engine bay...  whadyall think?
> *


SVT Cobra engine with color-keyed parts and a scratchbuilt EFI system


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 27 2010, 08:50 PM~19178665
> *I HATE the Steelers, I think she should take that shit off.  :biggrin:
> *


me too!! my wife is a stinkers fan!! :barf: GO BRONCOS!! yah we are in hard times...but im still a fan!!!! and i do agree, she needs to take that SHIT off! :boink: :naughty:


----------



## dig_derange

shit bro, I actually might have one of those ready to go..


----------



## dig_derange

I've got a 96 Cobra kit & the block fits well. Is that sufficient, or do I need something newer?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 07:51 PM~19178248
> *I'll be your adopted child Markie!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> Ok seriously Derrick., I have to say man, enjoy your fucking childhood while you can. I WISH I could be in your shoes and not paying bills and tryin to figure out what car I could buy, and enjoyin my summers, and stayin in, in the winter and building models, and the list can go on bro.
> 
> If you think you dont have the time to build NOW, WITHOUT a job, then wait til you hit the real world bro. I have 250 kits sitting in my basement, that are sealed and waiting to be touched. I have 50 more kits that are started, but nowhere near finished.  My time is spent mostly at work, which constitutes of working outside in the snow, rain, heat, whatever the day brings, that's what I work in. I would gladly trade you, but remember, you gotta pay, child support, and also feed your 1 year old daughter, and your wife, PLUS, yourself, and still find time to do things around the house, keep up with everyone in your family and make sure they're doing good, and then try and find time to build something. Which is what I do to relax. Your childhood ends faster then you think, so ENJOY it while you can.
> *


 :thumbsup: take in what this man is tellin you homie!! i got 2 lil boys, 1 on the way, i work 55 to 70 hours a week! i have very limited time to build, but i make it to the table when i can! enjoy your young life while you got it homie!!! tough luck on the GN, i feel for you cuz that shit sucks!! FOR REAL though.....keep your ass in school!!! and i mean after high school!! yah i got a job that pays around $65-70 g's a year, but i work 6 days a week and work 10 to 14 hour days very physically!!! keep a solid mind! school sucks....but it will pay off!! GO TO COLLEGE!!! you can make the money i make or even more, and do it 5 days a week in 40 hours!! i graduated high school and said "i just did 12 yeas of school, ill take a year off then go back to college" here i am 11 years later and have yet to go back!! sorry for sounding like your dad, and typing away like hydrohype....i just wanted to drop my 2 pennies on yah!! your young, you got lots of time..stay in school get a good education, and you wont have to search craigslist for rusty projects, instead search the web for a bmw, caddy, hummer or completely done up impala or GN?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 06:57 AM~19181071
> *:thumbsup: take in what this man is tellin you homie!! i got 2 lil boys, 1 on the way, i work 55 to 70 hours a week! i have very limited time to build, but i make it to the table when i can! enjoy  your young life while you got it homie!!! tough luck on the GN, i feel for you cuz that shit sucks!! FOR REAL though.....keep your ass in school!!! and i mean after high school!! yah i got a job that pays around $65-70 g's a year, but i work 6 days a week and work 10 to 14 hour days very physically!!! keep a solid mind! school sucks....but it will pay off!! GO TO COLLEGE!!! you can make the money i make or even more, and do it 5 days a week in 40 hours!! i graduated high school and said "i just did 12 yeas of school, ill take a year off then go back to college" here i am 11 years later and have yet to go back!! sorry for sounding like your dad, and typing away like hydrohype....i just wanted to drop my 2 pennies on yah!! your young, you got lots of time..stay in school get a good education, and you wont have to search craigslist for rusty projects, instead search the web for a bmw, caddy, hummer or completely done up impala or GN?!
> *


Thats real homie ! I wish somebody put that in my ears 23 years ago, if they did I might not be sittin' here broke !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 07:51 PM~19178248
> *
> 
> If you think you dont have the time to build NOW, WITHOUT a job, then wait til you hit the real world bro. I have 250 kits sitting in my basement, that are sealed and waiting to be touched. I have 50 more kits that are started, but nowhere near finished.  My time is spent mostly at work, which constitutes of working outside in the snow, rain, heat, whatever the day brings, that's what I work in. I would gladly trade you, but remember, you gotta pay, child support, and also feed your 1 year old daughter, and your wife, PLUS, yourself, and still find time to do things around the house, keep up with everyone in your family and make sure they're doing good, and then try and find time to build something. Which is what I do to relax. Your childhood ends faster then you think, so ENJOY it while you can.
> *


sounds just like me, i wish i could have heard a talk like that 10 years or so ago...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 28 2010, 01:56 AM~19180308
> *I've got a 96 Cobra kit & the block fits well.  Is that sufficient, or do I need something newer?
> *


That should do it bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 06:57 AM~19181071
> *:thumbsup: take in what this man is tellin you homie!! i got 2 lil boys, 1 on the way, i work 55 to 70 hours a week! i have very limited time to build, but i make it to the table when i can! enjoy  your young life while you got it homie!!! tough luck on the GN, i feel for you cuz that shit sucks!! FOR REAL though.....keep your ass in school!!! and i mean after high school!! yah i got a job that pays around $65-70 g's a year, but i work 6 days a week and work 10 to 14 hour days very physically!!! keep a solid mind! school sucks....but it will pay off!! GO TO COLLEGE!!! you can make the money i make or even more, and do it 5 days a week in 40 hours!! i graduated high school and said "i just did 12 yeas of school, ill take a year off then go back to college" here i am 11 years later and have yet to go back!! sorry for sounding like your dad, and typing away like hydrohype....i just wanted to drop my 2 pennies on yah!! your young, you got lots of time..stay in school get a good education, and you wont have to search craigslist for rusty projects, instead search the web for a bmw, caddy, hummer or completely done up impala or GN?!
> *


bros...i really do appreciate all of the good advice that yall are putting out! Its good to know that people that i dont even know care so much about the future... but trust me fellas! college is in my plans already! and of course i plan to finish hs... my parents have raised me better to keep me from becoming a failure like most people! im thankful for that....and as for lookin on cl for rusty projects..i will always do that! building cars is a passion of mine... not really all that fun if its already done up!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 28 2010, 08:49 AM~19181567
> *bros...i really do appreciate all of the good advice that yall are putting out! Its good to know that people that i dont even know care so much about the future... but trust me fellas! college is in my plans already! and of course i plan to finish hs... my parents have raised me better to keep me from becoming a failure like most people! im thankful for that....and as for lookin on cl for rusty projects..i will always do that! building cars is a passion of mine... not really all that fun if its already done up!
> *


Hey one of the coolest people I know is a failure.. (nah jus BS ing)
your on the right track Blu! time has a way of hapening weather you want it to or not..
before you know it, you will be our age.. and you will be laughing about the concerns
you have now.. I will be hear, still writing books, and jocking my own glue bombs
while i wait for my nurse to come and change me! :uh:









P.S. To the fella's I have nothing against G body's.. A snob I may be?
but i did not mean to insinuate that a baby ragal or cut dogg is something less than a 
real car.. any one of you OG's would have felt the same way if a youngster stepped to you foul, putting down a car that you have been in love with since jr high! 
he stuck his chest out with a baby regal! against a 30 year old car. once upon a time 
you could buy his car with a piece of crack and a GR check. Ive seen it done.. he did not even know that his regal was a baby regal... 3rd or 4th generation...
he had to be checked.(for example). I dont like fat white wall's! but lets say some guy has a rag 
56, full frame off.. wrapped. new wireng fresh paint and everything. he's been in the game since hydro's had a rip cord. but he's got 5/20's with big 1 inch white walls? He's still a fucken G.. he's got stripes.. How would it look? with my young green ass, trying to tell him about his tires.? 
as if I wont let him in my club or my parking lot because he is not a real rider!
I would deserve to get check by that man... (so in my case) I looked at this kids car
and dropped a third testicle with laughter.. and his feelings got hurt..
and No: I dont think you can buy a good baby regal or cutty with a dub of crack 
and a G.R. check anymore! but there was a time! 
Hydro...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 28 2010, 06:05 PM~19183736
> *Hey one of the coolest people I know is a failure.. (nah jus BS ing)
> your on the right track Blu! time has a way of hapening weather you want it to or not..
> before you know it, you will be our age..  and you will be laughing about the concerns
> you have now.. I will be hear, still writing books, and jocking my own glue bombs
> while i wait for my nurse to come and change me! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. To the fella's I have nothing against G body's.. A snob a may be?
> but i did not mean to insinuate that a baby ragal or cut dogg is something less that a
> real car.. any one of you OG's would have felt the same way if a youngster stepped to you foul, putting down a car that you have been in love with since jr high!
> he stuck his chest out with baby regal!  a 30 year old car. against a car that
> that you could by with a piece of crack and a GR check. Ive seen it done.. he did not even know that his regal was a baby regal... 3rd or 4th generation...
> he had to be checked..  I dont like fat white wall's! but lets say some guy has a rag
> 56, full frame off.. wrapped. new wireng fresh paint and everything. he's been in the game since hydro's had a rip cord.  but he's got 5/20's with big 1 inch white walls? He's still a fucken G.. he's got stripes.. How would it look? with my young green ass, trying to tell him about his tires.?
> as if I wont let him in my club or my parking because he is not a real rider!
> I would deserve to get check by that man...  (so in my case) i looked at this kids car
> and dropped a third nut in laughter.. and his feelings got hurt..
> and No: I dont think you can buy a good baby regal or cutty with a dub of crack
> and a G.R. check anymore! but there was a time!
> Hydro...
> *


  :loco: :werd: your losin it hydro...lol.. :twak: get yourself together son...lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 28 2010, 04:43 PM~19183980
> *  :loco:  :werd: your losin it hydro...lol.. :twak: get yourself together son...lol..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I will go to my room now..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 28 2010, 06:48 PM~19183994
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I will go to my room now..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your too much!!


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-older-CHEVY-S10-...=item1c177cd1b4


----------



## Esoteric

i got some dirty ass looks today when i told my homie if i build a lowrider impala its gonna be a 6 speed diesel


----------



## Esoteric

fuck yeah i cant wait to get this whip in my stash
http://www.ipmsdeutschland.de/FirstLook/Re...rcedes_SLS.html


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 28 2010, 06:50 PM~19184423
> *i got some dirty ass looks today when i told my homie if i build a lowrider impala its gonna be a 6 speed diesel
> *


 :cheesy: don't see why not though. bio-diesel!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 28 2010, 06:45 PM~19184878
> *:cheesy: don't see why not though.  bio-diesel!
> *


im bored of automatics shit puts me to sleep and diesels are just better all around  nah fuck bio diesel shit is great for the enviroment and all but it makes you hungry as fuck with the fumes


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 28 2010, 07:53 PM~19184448
> *fuck yeah i cant wait to get this whip in my stash
> http://www.ipmsdeutschland.de/FirstLook/Re...rcedes_SLS.html
> *


Yeah thats one I want also.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WHOS GOT SOME TIPS FOR WET SANDING AN POLISHING???
I TRIED TO FIND SOMETHING LIKE THIS ON HERE BUT NO LUCK  SO IM GONNA ASK HERE!!
AFTER I PAINT AN CLEAR I WET SAND WITH 3,600....4,000....6,000....8,000...AN THEN 12,000 WICH I THINK JUST POLISH'S IT..IS THERE A EASYER WAY TO POLISH/BUFF??? IS THERE A COMPOUND I CAN USE ??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 28 2010, 07:20 PM~19185290
> *WHOS GOT SOME TIPS FOR WET SANDING AN POLISHING???
> I TRIED TO FIND SOMETHING LIKE THIS ON HERE BUT NO LUCK   SO IM GONNA ASK HERE!!
> AFTER I PAINT AN CLEAR I WET SAND WITH 3,600....4,000....6,000....8,000...AN THEN 12,000 WICH I THINK JUST POLISH'S IT..IS THERE A EASYER WAY TO POLISH/BUFF??? IS THERE A COMPOUND I CAN USE ??
> *


if i absolutely have to i use 2000,6000,8000,12000 then use tamiya polishes coarse, fine, finish, then a coat of model car wax.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 28 2010, 09:23 PM~19185327
> *if i absolutely have to i use 2000,6000,8000,12000 then use tamiya polishes coarse, fine, finish, then a coat of model car wax.
> *


THANKX... CAN I JUST USE THE TAMIYA POLISHES OR DO I STILL HAVE TO WETSAND THEN USE THEM?? MY CLEAR COAT JOBS ARE PRETTY NICE BUT AFTER I WET SAND THEM THEY SHINE LIKE GLASS ..GOING THRU ALL THEM STEPS USING 2,3,4,6,8, AN THEN 12 IN A PAIN... IM JUST SEEING IF THERE IS A FASTER WAY TO GET THE SAME RESULT.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 28 2010, 08:31 PM~19185413
> *THANKX... CAN I JUST USE THE TAMIYA POLISHES OR DO I STILL HAVE TO WETSAND  THEN USE THEM?? MY CLEAR COAT  JOBS ARE PRETTY NICE BUT AFTER I WET SAND THEM THEY SHINE LIKE GLASS ..GOING THRU ALL THEM STEPS USING 2,3,4,6,8, AN THEN 12 IN A PAIN... IM JUST SEEING IF THERE IS A FASTER WAY TO GET THE SAME RESULT.
> *


Nope...your doing it the right way. maybe something easier out there but not gonna get the results that wet sanding will get.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 28 2010, 06:35 PM~19184318
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-older-CHEVY-S10-...=item1c177cd1b4
> *


Not a bad price...but made my xcab with a parts cab for alot cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 28 2010, 09:42 PM~19185527
> *Nope...your doing it the right way. maybe something easier out there but not gonna get the results that wet sanding will get.
> *


THANKS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 28 2010, 07:31 PM~19185413
> *THANKX... CAN I JUST USE THE TAMIYA POLISHES OR DO I STILL HAVE TO WETSAND  THEN USE THEM?? MY CLEAR COAT  JOBS ARE PRETTY NICE BUT AFTER I WET SAND THEM THEY SHINE LIKE GLASS ..GOING THRU ALL THEM STEPS USING 2,3,4,6,8, AN THEN 12 IN A PAIN... IM JUST SEEING IF THERE IS A FASTER WAY TO GET THE SAME RESULT.
> *


just hit it with with 12000 then use the tamiya polishes coarse is better than the novus coarse


----------



## BODINE

THINK MY BUILDING GONNA HOLD OFF LITTLE LONGER ....


gonna try to build my daughter big doll house for her barbies ....gonna be big 

ill give it a shot ... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## machio

Check it out homies,took some pics off some suspension work by hackashack..homeboys get down,I know a cuple of homies get down with suspension work on some biulds...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

For you Hydro..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 29 2010, 10:57 AM~19189754
> *For you Hydro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Ouch... I guess that one will never roll again!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2010, 12:04 AM~19173407
> *i know its a texas thing, cuz i got boys here in colorado tryin to roll these...but good god?! WHY!! they remind me of the car in grease tearin up the other car in there weak ass drag race! i guess it goes with donks though! we are all here to post our builds and styles and some will hate big time one some will like em?! not tryin to be a hater, but i hear the texas boys would take swangas over daytons?! :uh:  :0
> *


x2 :barf:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 29 2010, 02:47 AM~19188129
> *THINK MY BUILDING GONNA HOLD OFF LITTLE LONGER ....
> gonna try to build my daughter big doll house for her barbies ....gonna be big
> 
> ill give it a shot ... :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


hey that's cool, I'm doing the same thing! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*ANYBODY KNOW WHAT KIT OR PHOTO ETCH MIGHT WORK TO MAKE THE INSERT OF THIS GRILLE?*


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 29 2010, 04:07 PM~19192021
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT KIT OR PHOTO ETCH MIGHT WORK TO MAKE THE INSERT OF THIS GRILLE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a chevy shortbed truck grill like 1978-80 but the truck grill is straight. . .


----------



## 408models

this is the only one i can think of?


----------



## phatras

this work??







]

Would be cheaper then buying the detail set and it has the same basic square design..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

kinda ran into a lil snag with my pink 65 boni/grand rpix..  after polishin the shit out of it all day...i had some build up in this one jamb.. :happysad: .couldnt get it out with anythin but the back side of the knife..how should i go about makein this look alil better??
brush in some of the pink?? black wash?? i wanna finish this car tonight so any fast feed back would be great thanks guy's..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

maybe a sharpie thats close to the same color? i get away with touchups or knicks with sharpies some of the time.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 29 2010, 07:33 AM~19188708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out homies,took some pics off some suspension work by hackashack..homeboys get down,I know a cuple of homies get down with suspension work on some biulds...
> *


thanks for this post machio!! i cant believe its going under a H2!! :0  is it body dropped or just made to lay out?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 29 2010, 10:26 PM~19194785
> *maybe a sharpie thats close to the same color?  i get away with touchups or knicks with sharpies  some of the time.
> *


i got some bad ass paint brush's i think im gonna get alil paint in there..lol..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 29 2010, 02:03 PM~19190692
> *hey that's cool, I'm doing the same thing! :biggrin:
> *


what kind of wood u using .... and what size ,,,,,how big ..

im making barbie size 2 story lol ....well gonna try to


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 29 2010, 05:03 PM~19192910
> *this work??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Would be cheaper then buying the detail set and it has the same basic square design..
> *


 :happysad: it mights, but the sqaures look a lil small, meaning to close together. i was thinking the 67 grille might work :dunno:


----------



## 408models

*Does any one collect the DISNEY CARS* :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 29 2010, 07:23 PM~19194733
> *kinda ran into a lil snag with my pink 65 boni/grand rpix..  after polishin the shit out of it all day...i had some build up in this one jamb.. :happysad: .couldnt get it out with anythin but the back side of the knife..how should i go about makein this look alil better??
> brush in some of the pink?? black wash?? i wanna finish this car tonight so any fast feed back would be great thanks guy's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would say to black wash the groove on both doors


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 AM~19200889
> *Does any one collect the DISNEY CARS  :biggrin:
> *


yea i keep them right under my collection of Hanna Montana porn! :uh:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wow


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 30 2010, 12:00 PM~19201396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think this belongs to Jay Leno..right?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 01:19 PM~19201511
> *I think this belongs to Jay Leno..right?
> *


no lenos is a turbo this one is a supercharged packard


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 30 2010, 03:58 PM~19201841
> *no lenos is a turbo this one is a supercharged packard
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah ive seen that one and Leno's before...some really big damn cars!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats sup do somone wont to get in a buildoff whit the king of the street an no lowrider shit :biggrin: gat @ the king! if u wont to try the king tho.........lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i cant wait to have a low


----------



## Esoteric

oldest lowrider model :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 1 2010, 09:44 PM~19213938
> *oldest lowrider model :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT WAS THE LOWRIDER GREEN ONE? 56...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 1 2010, 08:11 PM~19214241
> *WHAT WAS THE  LOWRIDER GREEN ONE? 56...
> *


not sure but ill ask my friend in the club he built that box art car he built a lot of box art revell cars up until a while ago.

2 members in the club im in built box art cars for revell since the 70s


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 1 2010, 06:44 PM~19213938
> *oldest lowrider model :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I could get some of these if anyone wants them


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 1 2010, 07:44 PM~19213938
> *oldest lowrider model :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 when i was a kid? I hated that kit.. It made my life hell.. nothing would fit for me..
so i started just tearing into the kits while in the store. and stealing the organ pipes out of them.... i did not even want the rims... i would take the crager style 
rims out of the 65 malibu wagon kit. they were way more realistic than the revel rims..
they even said (rocket) right on the rim! i did like the side window...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 1 2010, 04:04 PM~19212093
> *whats sup do somone wont to get in a buildoff whit the king of the street an no lowrider shit :biggrin:  gat @ the king! if u wont to try the king tho.........lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Dec 1 2010, 07:44 PM~19213938-->
> 
> 
> 
> oldest lowrider model :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a built one on the shelf
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 1 2010, 08:11 PM~19214241
> *WHAT WAS THE  LOWRIDER GREEN ONE? 56...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep a 56...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Dec 1 2010, 09:54 PM~19215466
> *I could get some of these if anyone wants them
> *


:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## truscale

I built the black version of this kit back in the 19 hundreds for the sister of a friend of mine. I had a big crush on her but she was way to old for me. I was 10 and she was 16. Did it in a black cherry . I did get a kiss on the cheek . :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

During my hustle on monday.. i saw this car.. 
but my battery was dead on my camera... But I went back today on Ventura Blvd.
The first person i think about when I see this car? beside's (speedy)
is Esoteric! dose anybody agree? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 2 2010, 12:29 AM~19215806
> *I built the black version of this kit back in the 19 hundreds for the sister of a friend of mine. I had a big crush on her but she was way to old for me. I was 10 and she was 16. Did it in a black cherry . I did get a kiss on the cheek . :biggrin:
> *


it was well worth it then.... :naughty:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 1 2010, 10:06 PM~19215613
> *when i was a kid? I hated that kit..  It made my life hell.. nothing would fit for me..
> so i started just tearing into the kits while in the store. and stealing the organ pipes out of them....  i did not even want the rims... i would take the crager style
> rims out of the 65 malibu wagon kit. they were way more realistic than the revel rims..
> they even said (rocket) right on the rim! i did like the side window...
> *


this dude on another board is making a look alike


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 1 2010, 10:29 PM~19215806
> *I built the black version of this kit back in the 19 hundreds for the sister of a friend of mine. I had a big crush on her but she was way to old for me. I was 10 and she was 16. Did it in a black cherry . I did get a kiss on the cheek . :biggrin:
> *


 Truscale was pimpin cars at the age of ten!
playa playa! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 1 2010, 10:36 PM~19215888
> *During my hustle on monday.. i saw this car..
> but my battery was dead on my camera... But I went back today on Ventura Blvd.
> The first person i think about when I see this car? beside's (speedy)
> if Esoteric!  dose anybody agree? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay its just me? :uh: :uh: WHAT EVER! lol


----------



## somerstyle

i have a question. what is the easiest way to cut these model cars? when i mean cut such as sunroofs, convertable and so on. thank you all i have been using is an exzacto knife but if there is a easier way i would apperciate it thanks


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Dec 1 2010, 11:34 PM~19216506-->
> 
> 
> 
> okay its just me?  :uh:  :uh: WHAT EVER! lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would ride with hat low on that it doesnt look right at all
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-somerstyle_@Dec 2 2010, 12:11 AM~19216815
> *i have a question. what is the easiest way to cut these model cars? when i mean cut such as sunroofs, convertable and so on. thank you all i have been using is an exzacto knife but if there is a easier way i would apperciate it thanks
> *


Dremel


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 2 2010, 01:13 AM~19216827
> *i would ride with hat low on that it doesnt look right at all
> Dremel
> *


thank u


----------



## somerstyle

where could i go if i wanted to just buy spoke wheels or other wheel to changed up a model


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Dec 2 2010, 01:22 AM~19217244
> *where could i go if i wanted to just buy spoke wheels or other wheel to changed up a model
> *


ANYTHING u might need is at scaledreams.com or phatras is his screenname on here..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Didnt wanna start another topic so....
whats everyones favorite topic in the model forums?


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 07:25 AM~19217905
> *Didnt wanna start another topic so....
> whats everyones favorite topic in the model forums?
> *



anyone from down2scale :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 07:25 AM~19217905
> *Didnt wanna start another topic so....
> whats everyones favorite topic in the model forums?
> *


(Good morning everybody..) :biggrin: 
favorite topic? random off topic would have to be my most used topic...
because its a place i can go, and bla bla bla about any old random shit..
but it is still in an environment, that is populated with people that i have something 
in common with... :biggrin: 
And of course (baby boy),promo fest is right up there in my top ten..
because I get to see alot of years and body styles of cars that i never dreamed i would see on the shelf at a store...
I must admit? I really do get pleasure from starting topics.. 
It makes me feel connected, when i see reply's. 
(99 percent of you guys have more skills than me) so 
For me to see builder's post pictures and or stories is gratifying and flattering..
Look at all the back to back rapid-fire pictures in (Mug Shot's) 
or (Bumper Kit Fest)! 
i know I know,,(go complete something Markie) :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

...yeah that works too :biggrin:

one of my favorites is Esos topic-always something fresh and not the same type of builds


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 12:29 PM~19218586
> *...yeah that works too :biggrin:
> 
> one of my favorites is Esos topic-always something fresh and not the same type of builds
> *


 I agree with you 100%  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i have a few!!!! :cheesy: 1st is the modelers wanted topic...i try an help anyone i can on here with whatever it is there lookin for. :biggrin: ...2nd would be this topic right here...this way if i need to ask something this is where i can get away with it with out starting a new topic...cause 9 out of 10 i cant find what im looking for in the search... :angry: an 3rd would be my own build topic..  .it feels good to post a nice fresh build in there an then read all the compliments... :cheesy: .ok thats about it for me this is getting to long almost like a hydro story.....lol....j/p hydro.you speak truth....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 1 2010, 11:36 PM~19215888
> *During my hustle on monday.. i saw this car..
> but my battery was dead on my camera... But I went back today on Ventura Blvd.
> The first person i think about when I see this car? beside's (speedy)
> is Esoteric!  dose anybody agree? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF and you didn't take pics of the 68 next too it. ????????????? Dam............LOL


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 2 2010, 09:23 AM~19218532
> *(Good morning everybody..) :biggrin:
> favorite topic?  random off topic would have to be my most used topic...
> because its a place i can go, and bla bla bla about any old random shit..
> but it is still in an environment, that is populated with people that i have something
> in common with... :biggrin:
> And of course (baby boy),promo fest is right up there in my top ten..
> because I get to see alot of years and body styles of cars that i never dreamed i would see on the shelf at a store...
> I must admit? I really do get pleasure from starting topics..
> It makes me feel connected, when i see reply's.
> (99 percent of you guys have more skills than me) so
> For me to see  builder's post pictures and or stories is gratifying and flattering..
> Look at all the back to back rapid-fire pictures in (Mug Shot's)
> or (Bumper Kit Fest)!
> i know I know,,(go complete something Markie) :uh:
> *


i have too many to list
this topic,yearly build topics(when updated),Trendsettas topic and club topics


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 2 2010, 11:48 AM~19219730
> *WTF  and you didn't take pics of the 68 next too it. ????????????? Dam............LOL
> *


ha ha ha.. Thank you ShowRod.. theres no prize, but you won my secret contest! :biggrin: I was wondering who would do the hydro thing, and say something about 
68 in the background? :biggrin: :biggrin: I really wanted to see how long it would 
take for someone to comment.. I have'nt talked to anybody on that lot but the 68
has a $18,000 sticker on it.. :uh: they also have two 72 chevell's an old 60's 

beefed up nova and a 63 rivi.. Nothing under 18 G's


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 1 2010, 10:54 PM~19215466
> *I could get some of these if anyone wants them
> *


?? How much ??


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 2 2010, 09:47 AM~19218726
> *i have a few!!!! :cheesy:  1st is the modelers wanted topic...i try an help anyone i can on here with whatever it is there lookin for. :biggrin: ...2nd would be this topic right here...this way if i need to ask something this is where i can get away with it with out starting a new topic...cause 9 out of 10 i cant find what im looking for in the search... :angry: an 3rd would be my own build topic..  .it feels good to post a nice fresh build in there an then read all the compliments... :cheesy: .ok thats about it for me this is getting to long almost like a hydro  story.....lol....j/p hydro.you speak truth....
> *


 impala fest is a (hear to stay) thread.. so is glasshouse fest..
i loved Horror storys thread.. even though i know people are holding out, or to busy or just not interested. same with (color bar fest)most are to busy or not interested in sharing on that thread..
(How to Hydraulics) because its a place for the people who build models that move!
I think new school of modeling is a great thread..the problem with that thread is?
the teacher leave's me in the class room buy myself for to long! :uh: 
But i will never forget the homie Raider Pride, and his 
(what did you have for breakfast thread) lol.... today Pancake's egg's and bacon..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wanna pose one more question...what do you all think are the most annoying tv commercials?
i go for the everest commercials, progressive ones, the general especially, and most of all JG wentworth..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

anything to do with tampons/girly stuff. especially when im eating..just NOT RIGHT! :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 12:56 PM~19220193
> *wanna pose one more question...what do you all think are the most annoying tv commercials?
> i go for the everest commercials, progressive ones, the general especially, and most of all JG wentworth..
> *


( political election campaigns) every fuckin politician who wants to run for office?
should have to submit to a mandatory polygraph test!

I am senator Hydrohype: and i approve of this message!

(warning if this message last for more than four hours? consult your doctor) :uh: :uh:


----------



## dig_derange

the 1 I hate most right now is the parkay butter song, where this old lady starts disco dancing in the grocery store :banghead: damn song gets stuck in my head


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

turn te tub around? i hate that one too.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 11:56 AM~19220193
> *wanna pose one more question...what do you all think are the most annoying tv commercials?
> i go for the everest commercials, progressive ones, the general especially, and most of all JG wentworth..
> *


funny thing is on those ones they only come out during the day time, along with the collage ones, for those non-workin foolios :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: hell yeah...but yeah man FUCK jg wentworth and all of his singin ass extras.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

need another one of these kits!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 02:14 PM~19220695
> *need another one of these kits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ebay but youre better off buying the 4 door and swapping panels.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

it actually started life as a 4 door.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 02:56 PM~19220193
> *wanna pose one more question...what do you all think are the most annoying tv commercials?
> i go for the everest commercials, progressive ones, the general especially, and most of all JG wentworth..
> *


oh oh oh. i HAVE to add state farm.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the allstate ones are hilarious. esp the guy actin like a chick runnin. or the one with the pink durango smashin shit... :biggrin:

and i could shoot that lil gecko fucker!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol yaeh on them allstates. anyway, the whistled melody on the state farms ones throw me over the top.


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/69-CHEVY-PARTS-CHASSIS...=item35ae247686


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 03:48 PM~19220539
> *:biggrin: hell yeah...but yeah man FUCK jg wentworth and all of his singin ass extras.
> *


Mine are the 1-800-ask-gary commercials. Idk if anybody outside of Louisville sees em but the "actors" are horrible! U can clearly tell that theyre readin from a teleprompter or some shit. Annoying as hell...especially these two...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mMkOnrC5Wo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP8pp20BJ8c


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not any specific commercial..but any commercial where the actors blatantly say "i am not an actor" or "this is real" :uh:


----------



## tunzafun

Wut about the ones with Wilford Brumbly or wutever the hell his name is about liberty medical. "Check ur blood sugar and check it often" lol


----------



## aztek_warrior

For me is any comercial that comes on when there is a good show on


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 04:08 PM~19221431
> *not any specific commercial..but any commercial where the actors blatantly say "i am not an actor" or "this is real" :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 2 2010, 08:05 PM~19222297
> *For me is any comercial that comes on when there is a good show on
> *



:machinegun:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 02:56 PM~19220193
> *wanna pose one more question...what do you all think are the most annoying tv commercials?
> i go for the everest commercials, progressive ones, the general especially, and most of all JG wentworth..
> *



I don't own a tv. :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 03:08 PM~19221431
> *not any specific commercial..but any commercial where the actors blatantly say "i am not an actor" or "this is real" :uh:
> *


haha, yeah that!

or the mistreated pets one with the images of our furry four legged friends --- WTF, where is the smiley with a tear drop?? This is LIL forums and not a smiley with a tear drop?? 

oh here it is :tears:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 2 2010, 09:13 PM~19222861
> *I don't own a tv.  :biggrin:
> *


i could live without one myself.. but the kids gotta have it..with the wi an all that extra stuff.... i hardly ever watch t.v. i figure i could be doing alot of other things then sittin in front of that thing all day!! like build models...lol... :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thought of another one...two different guys did it. Charlie Chase & now Pat Boone..for those senior citizens tubs that have a door on it. Seems like every damn time i eat that shithead has to pop up and lecture me and show some old balding ass NAKED guy in a tub...the guy looks like hes constipated as fuck!


----------



## Hydrohype

Christmas time, About 11 years ago..
i had a friend block off a street so i could lay down and get this shot..
No flash on a manual SLR..


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 09:33 PM~19224217
> *thought of another one...two different guys did it.  Charlie Chase & now Pat Boone..for those senior citizens tubs that have a door on it.  Seems like every damn time i eat that shithead has to pop up and lecture me and show some old balding ass NAKED guy in a tub...the guy looks like hes constipated as fuck!
> *


 Thats not a commercial? Thats very very bad Porn! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## willdecletjr

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 3 2010, 11:25 AM~19227854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  clean ! I like those wheels.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 2 2010, 11:43 PM~19225004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas time,  About 11 years ago..
> i had a friend block off a street so i could lay down and get this shot..
> No flash on a manual SLR..
> *


you should blow that up to a poster size & hang this shit over the mantle! classy pic


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 3 2010, 09:31 AM~19227910
> *you should blow that up to a poster size & hang this shit over the mantle! classy pic
> *


It still is handing in a glass frame at my moms house,,, I took a picture of the picture
with my little digital..
you almost cant tell...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 3 2010, 09:25 AM~19227854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I never get tired of these soft, clean, classy colors..... 
I think I am hard wired to like the lighter shade's!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## dig_derange




----------



## Tonioseven

I need to build one of these!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 3 2010, 02:43 PM~19228752-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reference pics Jeff.
> 
> <[email protected]_@Dec 3 2010, 02:45 PM~19228762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And for this one. :naughty:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 3 2010, 03:02 PM~19228884
> *I need to build one of these!
> *



you put out sick shit now, i would love to see you break out a truck :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2010, 03:06 PM~19228917
> *Thanks for the reference pics Jeff.
> And for this one. :naughty:
> *




thats why i posted them


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 3 2010, 11:29 AM~19228651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this one was built in Georgia. i saw it before it ever was dropped. Was completely blue on 30's and has lambo doors. Actually still rolls around here in Dalton a lil bit.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 2 2010, 01:28 PM~19219999
> *ha ha ha..  Thank you ShowRod.. theres no prize, but you won my secret contest! :biggrin:  I was wondering who would do the hydro thing, and say something about
> 68 in the background?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I really wanted to see how long it would
> take for someone to comment.. I have'nt talked to anybody on that lot but the 68
> has a $18,000 sticker on it..  :uh: they also have two 72 chevell's  an old 60's
> 
> beefed up nova and a 63 rivi.. Nothing under 18 G's
> *


 LOL Thanks Hydro Cool Beans


18,000 must be made of GOLD


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 01:56 PM~19220193
> *wanna pose one more question...what do you all think are the most annoying tv commercials?
> i go for the everest commercials, progressive ones, the general especially, and most of all JG wentworth..
> *


 Yhea , did the piggy go wee wee wee all the way home. That shit annoys the F&*%^K out of me.


----------



## Esoteric

fuck yeah cant wait till this comes out


----------



## 408models




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 3 2010, 07:27 PM~19230694
> *fuck yeah cant wait till this comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who's makin the kit?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 3 2010, 04:40 PM~19230788
> *Who's makin the kit?
> *


new company, Moebius aka Polar Lights


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 3 2010, 05:27 PM~19230694
> *fuck yeah cant wait till this comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That's cool what style are you gonna be building this


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 3 2010, 05:41 PM~19231115
> *That's cool what style are you gonna be building this
> *


thats someones test shot not mine i want to make a gasser and a kustom out of it when it comes out.



theyre also making this


----------



## Guest

theyre also making this








[/quote]

This one I hope makes it into production.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 3 2010, 06:48 PM~19231154
> *thats someones test shot not mine i want to make a gasser and a kustom out of it when it comes out.
> theyre also making this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen one of these driving down the road the other day


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 3 2010, 07:48 PM~19231154
> *theyre also making this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope they do. I've loved that new frontend since I first saw it.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 3 2010, 06:27 PM~19231518
> *I hope they do. I've loved that new frontend since I first saw it.
> *


thats the production shot well probably see it real soon we wont see the hudson for another few weeks


----------



## Models IV Life

> theyre also making this


This one I hope makes it into production.
[/quote]

TELL ME THAT FRONT END DOESN'T RESEMBLE THE FACE OF MEGATRON!!..LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

Ugly as hell..........













But I'd buy a couple. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2010, 06:44 PM~19231737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly as hell..........
> But I'd buy a couple. :biggrin:
> *


LOL, i like it?! its kinda like a bently of semi's?!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 3 2010, 11:22 PM~19232471
> *LOL, i like it?! its kinda like a bently of semi's?!
> *


I have a soft spot for rigs. My uncle and step dad are truckers, and I drove for a while. I was fascinated by trucks when was I was younger. I'm actually hunting for a couple Italeri kits right now.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## BODINE

OK ...GEY A CALL FROM WIFE TODAY....

( she works at navy federal)

she asked what old coins i want .........was like any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

she said i got 2 ....1922..........2 ..........1923..............2 ...............1921 ......SILER DOLLARS ..............

I WAS LIKE GET ALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!! 


lol


----------



## BODINE

ANYONE ......collect coins?


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

i will trade a coupe coins ....only to peeps i done good bizzzzzz with


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 4 2010, 03:44 AM~19234456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you read the mint mark? d p or s?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 4 2010, 01:52 AM~19234485
> *can you read the mint mark? d p or s?
> *


ok...thought i saw a D or a S on one but cant find now .....is it on back?


----------



## BODINE

ok


one looks like 1923 S 

real good condition 

rest no mint mark


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 4 2010, 12:38 AM~19234428
> *ANYONE ......collect coins?
> *


:wave: ill have to get a pic of my collection, i have coins and bills from worldwide.... :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

They should all have the D P or S mint mark on them. There to the left or right of the head. The D mint marks are more rare then the S or P's. Got a magnifying glass?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 3 2010, 04:27 PM~19230694
> *fuck yeah cant wait till this comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a 4 door hornet at the shop, very cool cars, designed in a time when the designers were ARTISTS,not just sketch artist....


----------



## BODINE

i now the one i saw was not next to head ....on back


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 4 2010, 01:32 AM~19234623
> *got a 4 door hornet at the shop, very cool cars, designed in a time when the designers were ARTISTS,not just sketch artist....
> *


theyre all artists unfortunately its about function rather than form

heres the other kit theyre supposedly bringing after the hornet


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 4 2010, 04:54 AM~19234683
> *i now the one i saw was not next to head ....on back
> *



List them on Ebay for 15 each. The bottom 3 look in pretty good condition.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 4 2010, 02:32 AM~19234409
> *OK ...GEY A CALL FROM WIFE TODAY....
> 
> ( she works at navy federal)
> 
> she asked what old coins i want .........was like any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> she said i got 2 ....1922..........2 ..........1923..............2 ...............1921 ......SILER DOLLARS ..............
> 
> I WAS LIKE GET ALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!
> lol
> *


When I used to manage restaurants I would find some good stuff. Got a couple bills that were silver certificates and a couple that were gold certificates. Had my ex put them away for our daughter.


----------



## EVIL C

73 caprice



http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevrolet-Caprice...=item35ae463053

68 impala 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item35ae463459


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 4 2010, 08:38 AM~19235705
> *73 caprice
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevrolet-Caprice...=item35ae463053
> 
> 68 impala
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item35ae463459
> *


Nice!!! :around:

Is anyone on here bidding on these?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 11:41 AM~19235733
> *Nice!!! :around:
> 
> Is anyone on here bidding on these?
> *


wish i could...you got all the money mazdat :cheesy: ill see them when you post them up next weekend..lol... :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Same guy has this one too..

http://cgi.ebay.com/1965-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item35ae463667


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 08:43 AM~19235744
> *wish i could...you got all the money mazdat  :cheesy: ill see them when  you post them up next weekend..lol... :biggrin:
> *


LOL...probably not...but then again who knows


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 4 2010, 09:38 AM~19235705
> *73 caprice
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevrolet-Caprice...=item35ae463053
> 
> 68 impala
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item35ae463459
> *


 ouch could she make it not hurt so much..(no ****)


----------



## jimbo

Ok serious question, a little window keeps popping up on my screen that says "virtual memory too low". I think thats why ma comp is slow as shit... Can somebody please help a computer illiterate homeboy out... :uh: :buttkick: :banghead: :twak: hno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 10:42 AM~19236122
> *Ok serious question, a little window keeps popping up on my screen that says "virtual memory too low". I think thats why ma comp is slow as shit... Can somebody please help a computer illiterate homeboy out... :uh:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :twak:  hno:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :werd:
> *


 stop watching porn. delete all that cyber smut.. and do virus scan..
de-frag your PC.. and come back and kick it with your homeboys!
stop being such a stranger fool! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

im bored as hell...im gonna go cut up one of my wagons an a gto..im thinking gto wagon... :0 post picx later...like i need another project.. :biggrin:








got the wagon cut..but i thinks it to wide for the 67 gto...  might have to do some extensive work on this one...why cant anything go as planned.. :uh:


----------



## Guest

Okay Marky, Little bit of snow we are getting today.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 10:42 AM~19236122
> *Ok serious question, a little window keeps popping up on my screen that says "virtual memory too low". I think thats why ma comp is slow as shit... Can somebody please help a computer illiterate homeboy out... :uh:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :twak:  hno:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :werd:
> *


your hard drive is full and your RAM is inadequate... i get the sasme shit from time to time, delete some of your porn and come rejoin society! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 4 2010, 12:04 PM~19236692
> *your hard drive is full and your  RAM is inadequate... i get the sasme shit from time to time, delete some of your porn and come rejoin society!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 (spoken by somebody who know's) :uh:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 09:42 AM~19236122
> *Ok serious question, a little window keeps popping up on my screen that says "virtual memory too low". I think thats why ma comp is slow as shit... Can somebody please help a computer illiterate homeboy out... :uh:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :twak:  hno:  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :werd:
> *



I got the answer....

lt's gone.
How'd you do it ?



Your PC got harshed, right, 'cause your
system heaps at the wrong parameter.



So l toasted the dated directory,
tweaked the P-RAM...



and reglazed your subroutine.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 12:21 PM~19236802
> *(spoken by somebody who know's) :uh:
> *


 :ugh: :sprint: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 03:22 PM~19236807
> *I got the answer....
> 
> lt's gone.
> How'd you do it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your PC got harshed, right, 'cause your
> system heaps at the wrong parameter.
> 
> 
> 
> So l toasted the dated directory,
> tweaked the P-RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> and reglazed your subroutine.
> *


Ok Pauly. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 11:41 AM~19236536
> *im bored as hell...im gonna go cut up one of my wagons an a gto..im thinking gto wagon... :0  post picx later...like i need another project.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the wagon cut..but i thinks it to wide for the 67 gto...  might have to do some extensive work on this one...why cant anything go as planned.. :uh:
> *


thats a great looking kit.. hey 716 does this name ring a bell to you?
Aaron Garcia? or this email? 
[email protected] I think its a guy from layitlow? 
remember a guy who was selling a bunch of kits around sept-october, maybe oct-nov. but 
no body really knew him? and you commented that you might take a gamble with him
and buy something? do you remember that guys layitlow name? or know where his thread is now? I sent that guy money but nothing ever happend yet..
I should have kept better records..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 4 2010, 11:27 AM~19236851
> *Ok Pauly. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 01:22 PM~19236807
> *I got the answer....
> 
> lt's gone.
> How'd you do it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your PC got harshed, right, 'cause your
> system heaps at the wrong parameter.
> 
> 
> 
> So l toasted the dated directory,
> tweaked the P-RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> and reglazed your subroutine.
> *


you may also wanna check the flex capacitor!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 12:22 PM~19236807
> *I got the answer....
> 
> lt's gone.
> How'd you do it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your PC got harshed, right, 'cause your
> system heaps at the wrong parameter.
> 
> 
> 
> So l toasted the dated directory,
> tweaked the P-RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> and reglazed your subroutine.
> *


? that what to the who? sub what? parameter where? :uh:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 11:39 AM~19236937
> *? that what to the who? sub what?  parameter where?  :uh:
> *


Where??? You know...Las Vegas...cones...


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

HELP FUCKERS!!! :biggrin: :angry:  :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 12:55 PM~19237067
> *HELP FUCKERS!!! :biggrin:  :angry:    :wow:
> *


i was serious....


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 4 2010, 12:04 PM~19236692
> *your hard drive is full and your  RAM is inadequate... i get the sasme shit from time to time, delete some of your porn and come rejoin society!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


No porn here Revv thats real! Got 4kids plus ma ol lady usin this comp...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 11:35 AM~19236482
> *stop watching porn.  delete all that cyber smut.. and do virus scan..
> de-frag your PC.. and come back and kick it with your homeboys!
> stop being such a stranger fool! :biggrin:
> *



I got the answer man walkin me thru it in the pm's... If he cant help me no one can!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 12:22 PM~19236807
> *I got the answer....
> 
> lt's gone.
> How'd you do it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your PC got harshed, right, 'cause your
> system heaps at the wrong parameter.
> 
> 
> 
> So l toasted the dated directory,
> tweaked the P-RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> and reglazed your subroutine.
> *



:wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 03:01 PM~19237105
> *:wow:
> *


answer phone :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 02:28 PM~19236855
> *thats a great looking kit.. hey 716 does this name ring a bell to you?
> Aaron Garcia?  or this email?
> [email protected]  I think its a guy from layitlow?
> remember a guy who was selling a bunch of kits around sept-october, maybe oct-nov. but
> no body really knew him? and you commented that you might take a gamble with him
> and buy something?  do you remember that guys layitlow name? or know where his thread is now? I sent that guy money but nothing ever happend yet..
> I should have kept better records..
> *


inscalecustoms???? i got my stuff.. :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 12:01 PM~19237105
> *:wow:
> *


Sorry Jimbo, I get the same message too once in a while, not sure why, do you have alot of stuff running when the computer is turned on? you can see it on the right hand corner of the screen, that could slow the computer too. Someone here said defrag the system, I do that once in a while and it works, delete cookies and history and see what happens


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 01:09 PM~19237154
> *inscalecustoms???? i got my stuff.. :happysad:
> *


yea that name rings bell.. thanks J. I sent him $30 on Nov 15 according to my
pay pal records.. but I got nothing yet?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 01:55 PM~19237067
> *HELP FUCKERS!!! :biggrin:  :angry:    :wow:
> *



:cheesy: yeah dunno really bro.. I've seen that happen with mine before, but it's usually because I have too much shit running at the same time. 

Have you tried clearing the virtual memory? 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4965033_clear-virt...windows-xp.html

"If your computer is running slow or you are receiving errors about your paging file or virtual memory, clearing the virtual memory on shutdown will not solve your problems. Make sure you aren't being plagued by viruses or other malicious programs. You can increase the size of your paging file or add more physical memory to your machine, as well.


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey I heard this report:
popular mechanics magazine conducted an experiment before thanks giving 2010
where they put censers and tracking devise's in different box's in many different 
states around the US. and they shipped those box's every where 
using fed ex.. ups...and then the post office? the postal service scored the highest 
in terms of delivery and best price...
but when ever the box's were marked FRAGILE? all three got a big fat fail..
the number of box's that were damaged, sat on, and turned upside down, more than
doubled when they were marked fragile! true story..
kind of makes you wonder!


----------



## jimbo

Hahaha thanks fellas!!! the answer man 85Bairritz hooked it up! And thanks for all the help!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 12:24 PM~19237229
> *Hey I heard this report:
> popular mechanics magazine conducted an experiment before thanks giving 2010
> where they put censers and tracking devise's in different box's in many different
> states around the US. and they shipped those box's every where
> using fed ex.. ups...and then the post office?  the postal service scored the highest
> in terms of delivery and best price...
> but when ever the box's were marked FRAGILE? all three got a big fat fail..
> the number of box's that were damaged, sat on, and turned upside down, more than
> doubled when they were marked fragile! true story..
> kind of makes you wonder!
> *


I think its the same with people who complain about there food in a restaurant when you get it, there's a good chance that the cook or someone in the kitchen will do something to it before it gets back to you :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 03:34 PM~19237284
> *Hahaha thanks fellas!!! the answer man 85Bairritz hooked it up! And thanks for all the help!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Glad to help. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 01:34 PM~19237284
> *Hahaha thanks fellas!!! the answer man 85Bairritz hooked it up! And thanks for all the help!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 remember, if the thumb's up last for more than four hours? call a doctor! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 12:34 PM~19237284
> *Hahaha thanks fellas!!! the answer man 85Bairritz hooked it up! And thanks for all the help!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


So how was it done Jimbo?? Inquiring minds wants to know


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 4 2010, 03:36 PM~19237297
> *I think its the same with people who complain about there food in a restaurant when you get it, there's a good chance that the cook or someone in the kitchen will do something to it before it gets back to you :uh:
> *


Yup, best bet is to just call the manager over and have him take care of the bill and go somewhere else.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 4 2010, 01:39 PM~19237314
> *Yup, best bet is to just call the manager over and have him take care of the bill and go somewhere else.
> *


so yesterday after allot of consideration,(for the first time) i did not write fragile on a box going to tonioseven


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 03:47 PM~19237363
> *so yesterday after allot of consideration,(for the first time) i did not write fragile on a box going to tonioseven
> *


Yea you are just temping fate if you do. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 4 2010, 01:53 PM~19237412
> *Yea you are just temping fate if you do. :biggrin:
> *


 In reality? it is really a sad testimony of humanity.. they need to make a 
barbed probe that shoots strait up out of the box if and when its sat on?

all of a sudden we would see all these postal employee's limping around, because
they got stitch's in there southern region...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 04:02 PM~19237464
> *In reality? it is really a sad testimony of humanity..  they need to make a
> barbed probe that shoots strait up out of the box if and when its sat on?
> 
> all of a sudden we would see all these postal employee's limping around, because
> they got stitch's in there southern region...
> *


I guess it's better they take it out on the packages instead of shooting somebody. Or the guy in the brown truck with a case of road rage. :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 12:28 PM~19236855
> *thats a great looking kit.. hey 716 does this name ring a bell to you?
> Aaron Garcia?  or this email?
> [email protected]  I think its a guy from layitlow?
> remember a guy who was selling a bunch of kits around sept-october, maybe oct-nov. but
> no body really knew him? and you commented that you might take a gamble with him
> and buy something?  do you remember that guys layitlow name? or know where his thread is now? I sent that guy money but nothing ever happend yet..
> I should have kept better records..
> *


My bad.. A. Garcia is Solo.. i got my stuff from him.. forgive the mistake.. but i think I did send some money to the other guy and got nothing..
I got to do better home work, and keep track of what i do...
thanks for the info 716...
do you have an email for inscalecustoms?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 04:09 PM~19237504
> *My bad.. A. Garcia is Solo.. i got my stuff from him.. forgive the mistake.. but i think I did send some money to the other guy and got nothing..
> I got to do better home work, and keep track of what i do...
> thanks for the info 716...
> do you have an email for inscalecustoms?
> *


just go to his for sale thread... i think he's on the first or second page an im pretty sure you got some impala's off him...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 4 2010, 01:37 PM~19237302
> *Glad to help.  :biggrin:
> *



Haha!! My shits SMOKIN fast now!!! Thank you ma brotha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 04:41 PM~19237680
> *Haha!! My shits SMOKIN fast now!!! Thank you ma brotha!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 02:13 PM~19237531
> *just go to his for sale thread... i think he's on the first or second page an im pretty sure you got some impala's off him...
> *


 yea 65, 67, and a malibu.. thanks homie..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 4 2010, 02:04 PM~19237470
> *I guess it's better they take it out on the packages instead of shooting somebody. Or the guy in the brown truck with a case of road rage. :wow:
> *


 thats funny! you got a good point..


----------



## phatras

My email.. [email protected]


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2010, 03:47 PM~19237363
> *so yesterday after allot of consideration,(for the first time) i did not write fragile on a box going to tonioseven
> *


 :biggrin: I've never marked a box as "fragile", that's just askin' for somethin' bad to happen.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 4 2010, 08:38 AM~19235705
> *73 caprice
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-Chevrolet-Caprice...=item35ae463053
> 
> 68 impala
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item35ae463459
> *



No go on these 2, I knew they wouldn't sell ...


----------



## 06150xlt

SEC CHAMPS! WE GOIN TO THA SHIP! WAR EAGLE!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 4 2010, 07:03 PM~19238878
> *SEC CHAMPS! WE GOIN TO THA SHIP! WAR EAGLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

cant seem to find my for sale thread :uh: search is actin a fool i guess lol

but would anyone be interested in a pre painted 66 imp? interior is painted and flocked, and the body is minty :biggrin: 

shoot me some reasonable offers if your interested


----------



## BiggC

Damn Fool if I had any $$$ I'd snatch that up.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 5 2010, 03:07 AM~19242188
> *Damn Fool if I had any $$$ I'd snatch that up.
> *




shes no joke mayne :biggrin: and like the homie MARINATE says............... all can


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2010, 12:09 AM~19242197
> *shes no joke mayne :biggrin:  and like the homie MARINATE says............... all can
> *


PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 03:17 AM~19242239
> *PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *




waitin on you foo  got another pm about it already


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 11:59 PM~19242156
> *cant seem to find my for sale thread :uh:  search is actin a fool i guess lol
> 
> but would anyone be interested in a pre painted 66 imp? interior is painted and flocked, and the body is minty :biggrin:
> 
> shoot me some reasonable offers if your interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE F*#* IS THE MATTER WITH YOU? IF HOCK DONT GET THAT CAR?
i WILL GIVE IT A GOOD HOME..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 03:24 AM~19242277
> *WHAT THE F*#* IS THE MATTER WITH YOU? IF HOCK DONT GET THAT CAR?
> i WILL GIVE IT A GOOD HOME..
> *




come get it markie :biggrin: you know the rule............ money talks! or money an kits.............. you know............. best offer walks away with her


----------



## BODINE

who plays Black Ops on ps3?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 5 2010, 02:31 AM~19242610
> *who plays Black Ops on ps3?
> *


I play on Xbox  impala Sj anyone else?


----------



## BODINE

:guns: :guns: :guns: XBOX









:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BODINE

and i had 360 and ps3 ...sold 360 ....liked ps3 better


----------



## BODINE

ok .......who on late at night?




my yahoo is mcbalayitlow 



know they gotta be somenight peeps there


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2010, 02:59 AM~19242156
> *cant seem to find my for sale thread :uh:  search is actin a fool i guess lol
> 
> but would anyone be interested in a pre painted 66 imp? interior is painted and flocked, and the body is minty :biggrin:
> 
> shoot me some reasonable offers if your interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Holy shit Jeff, that's a BAD bitch.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

shoot me some reasonable offers if your interested  









who's got the highest bid?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 10:22 AM~19243312
> *shoot me some reasonable offers if your interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's got the highest bid?
> *




dont know yet! still tryin to sort things out with hock


----------



## Hydrohype

I am going to have a super bad ass 65 that has a red theme.. i would not mind parking this 66 next to it.. pm sent..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2010, 12:26 PM~19243702
> *I am going to have a super bad ass 65 that has a red theme.. i would not mind parking this 66 next to it..  pm sent..
> *


 :0 


here we go :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

bauuuuck bauuuuk bauk 
bauuuk bauuk cluck cluck bauuuck..
Does this pertain to anybody hear?
No? then get a wagon and sign up..
Roll call Jackwagons...


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 5 2010, 01:31 AM~19242610
> *who plays Black Ops on ps3?
> *


i do brother add me

iiRoAdDoG


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 5 2010, 01:31 AM~19242610
> *who plays Black Ops on ps3?
> *


people still play that lol, the gamestop by my house has more used copies of that game than new ones the guy said they filled a shelf up after 2 weeks


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 10:59 PM~19242156
> *cant seem to find my for sale thread :uh:  search is actin a fool i guess lol
> 
> but would anyone be interested in a pre painted 66 imp? interior is painted and flocked, and the body is minty :biggrin:
> 
> shoot me some reasonable offers if your interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much Jeff??


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2010, 01:56 PM~19245261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 You know I am going to say somthing gunny..?
dag blame JACKWAGON.. thats a pretty ass car!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2010, 12:56 PM~19245261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 68 Mini!!!!

Do you have any more of the 68's like that blue one in the back ground?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the pearl used on the GTO..this was a test shot of it on my black mirror.
















shits pretty usable on 1:1s!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

im going to go see my model guy ina bit...he just got in a new shipment so i got to go see whats up..im broke as a fuckin joke hopeing the wife will let me take a blank check :biggrin: any request put themin now...  maybe not a certain model but type of model is what i mean..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 05:56 PM~19246066
> *im going to go see my model guy ina bit...he just got in a new shipment so i got to go see whats up..im broke as a fuckin joke hopeing the wife will let me take a blank check :biggrin: any request put themin now...   maybe not a certain model but type of model is what i mean..
> *


ok im back from my model run... wow no request huh...i guess nobody needs any moe then...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 07:28 PM~19247362
> *ok im back from my model run... wow no request huh...i guess nobody needs any moe then...
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydrohype

i love the smell of JBweld in the morning..
it smells like victory!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 5 2010, 03:23 AM~19242824
> *  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: XBOX
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



you must have gotten spanked on an xbox its all good bro  


























j/p i used to feel the same till i got my xbox now im converted :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 6 2010, 10:57 AM~19252653
> *you must have gotten spanked on an xbox its all good bro
> j/p i used to feel the same till i got my xbox now im converted :biggrin:
> *


x2 the quality of online play is better


----------



## Hydrohype

later on this month.. If the Hydro shows up in your build thread with these two.








(no its not my new avi) :uh: 
i mean no dis-respent..its just my way of askin you to join us in
THE WAGON TRAIN TO BRING THE PAIN..

YALL GOTS PLENTY OF TIME... GET ER DONE.. bakaook baak bauukk cluck.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2010, 11:47 AM~19253605
> *later on this month.. If the Hydro shows up in your build thread with these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no its not my new avi) :uh:
> i mean no dis-respent..its just my way of askin you to join us in
> THE WAGON TRAIN TO BRING THE PAIN..
> 
> YALL GOTS PLENTY OF TIME... GET ER DONE.. bakaook baak bauukk cluck.
> *


 :roflmao: HOW BOUT THESE: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:uh: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/66-Buick-30-Inch-Wheel...=item56414cce5b


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 06:29 PM~19255495
> *:uh:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-Buick-30-Inch-Wheel...=item56414cce5b
> *


i seen that an about pissed myself...that starting price in crazy...


----------



## [email protected]

back up for grabs............... best cash offer takes it home fellas.............. no trades, i need the loot!






































pm me if interested


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 05:29 PM~19255495
> *:uh:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-Buick-30-Inch-Wheel...=item56414cce5b
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 04:29 PM~19255495
> *:uh:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-Buick-30-Inch-Wheel...=item56414cce5b
> *


looks like its a estate sale nuff said


----------



## 408models

estate sale?? he's even offering to build one??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 08:09 PM~19257753
> *estate sale?? he's even offering to build one??
> *


looks like he picked it out of some where along with the wildcat, people always get this idea that if they pay 80$ for a model that its worth that when its built no matter how bad it is built. more than likely thats what he did


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 07:29 PM~19255495
> *:uh:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-Buick-30-Inch-Wheel...=item56414cce5b
> *




DIS IZ A RAW CAR :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539850

cool topic....


----------



## 408models

:0 :around:  :wow: 

real working sunroof

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpl3k/3121314964/


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 6 2010, 11:57 AM~19252653
> *you must have gotten spanked on an xbox its all good bro
> j/p i used to feel the same till i got my xbox now im converted :biggrin:
> *


i had both ...sold the 360 ..me or my son never played it


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 11:22 PM~19260132
> *:0  :around:    :wow:
> 
> real working sunroof
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpl3k/3121314964/
> *


bad ass


----------



## 408models

*i know i;ve seen them before but i can;t find the pics' can u guys post pics of 57 chevy vert model kits???*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1/16 scale by AMT


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 02:28 PM~19254396
> *:roflmao: HOW BOUT THESE:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW I AM HUNGRY...


----------



## Esoteric

found it


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 10:42 PM~19260307
> *i know i;ve seen them before but i can;t find the pics' can u guys post pics of 57 chevy vert model kits???
> *


my bad, i should of been more detailed  but built 1/25 scale model 57 verts :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

Is MODELHAUS' site down, i've tried goin to it and all i get is an error???


----------



## Tonioseven

It's not working for me either.


----------



## Tonioseven

...Easy taught me...


----------



## MARINATE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572294


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 6 2010, 03:29 PM~19255495
> *:uh:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-Buick-30-Inch-Wheel...=item56414cce5b
> *



WTF OVER? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2010, 08:05 PM~19267665
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572294
> *


 thats some shit that a model lover will never forget,,


----------



## BODINE

this is one i was doing before i went the easy way and bought resin :happysad:


----------



## BODINE

caught someone slippin ...so he got a exploding arrow up his crack 

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...3-37-50_172.mp4


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 8 2010, 11:41 AM~19272626
> *caught someone slippin ...so he got a exploding arrow up his crack
> 
> http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...3-37-50_172.mp4
> *



link wont open at work... explain please? :happysad:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 8 2010, 01:23 PM~19273015
> *link wont open at work...  explain please? :happysad:
> *


Call of duty black ops ...i was using a crossbow and shot a guy in the crack with a arrow with exploding tip lol


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 8 2010, 11:41 AM~19272626
> *caught someone slippin ...so he got a exploding arrow up his crack
> 
> http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/BO...3-37-50_172.mp4
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 8 2010, 01:10 PM~19273370
> *Call of duty black ops ...i was using a crossbow and shot a guy in the crack with a arrow with exploding tip lol
> *


bahaha! rad!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 8 2010, 02:10 PM~19273370
> *Call of duty black ops ...i was using a crossbow and shot a guy in the crack with a arrow with exploding tip lol
> *


 Nice vid you k ow that dude was pissed hahaha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

PMd Evan


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: RAW... glad i just bought one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

another :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 8 2010, 03:24 PM~19274667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 9 2010, 04:36 AM~19281094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shouldn't that sign in the charger at 4:00 say 販売 instead of For Sale.

On another note. Nice to see there using American cars for switches. And were using theres for gas mileage. Switches and Sake. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Dec 6 2010, 11:22 AM~19251606-->
> 
> 
> 
> i love the smell of JBweld in the morning..
> it smells like victory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :wow: You should send that to me so I can keep it with all my other caddies :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Dec 8 2010, 06:24 PM~19274667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post more like this please!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 9 2010, 09:03 AM~19282429
> *:0 :wow: You should send that to me so I can keep it with all my other caddies :biggrin:
> Post more like this please!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:
> *


 I KNOW i AM SLOW, AND A BIT ON THE LAME SIDE. :uh: BUT THERE BOTH
DONE... SORT OF,, I'M JUST DRAGIN MY FEET, WITH THE TRUNK's,
i got four great pumps in front of me, alot of flawking,
But Im comming up with nothing.. part of me is saying just glue the pumps and batts to the floor and call it
a day.. and pretend all the plumbing is and wire is done. when it is'nt...
i looked at this shit for weeks,, and just barely started preping and mapping out the
trunk last night... these cadi's wont get my full attention for completion until 
January


----------



## OFDatTX

has any one ever bought models from tkm models resin ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 9 2010, 02:35 PM~19283997
> *has any one ever bought models from tkm models resin ?
> *


I haven't but they are suppose to be the worst caster out there.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 9 2010, 02:36 PM~19284005
> *I haven't but they are suppose to be the worst caster out there.
> *


yeah thats wat I have been reading on a few sites


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Dec 9 2010, 11:36 AM~19284005-->
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't but they are suppose to be the worst caster out there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-OFDatTX_@Dec 9 2010, 11:40 AM~19284037
> *yeah thats wat I have been reading on a few sites
> *


yup, straight garbage in my opinion, you know when some someones tries to carve something out of a peice of wood with a dulled out knife, there you go :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 9 2010, 02:56 PM~19284150
> *:yessad:
> yup, straight garbage in my opinion, you know when some someones tries to carce something out of a peice of wood with a dulled out knife,  there you go :biggrin:
> *


dam they real suck then


----------



## BODINE

pt cruiser i saw yesterday lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2010, 06:20 PM~19286251
> *pt cruiser i saw yesterday lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you should see the one out here buick portholes half vinyl top bomb skirts and steelies bumper kit 59 caddi tail lights dude thinks it a bombita :ugh:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2010, 05:20 PM~19286251
> *pt cruiser i saw yesterday lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only in florida...or mexico...close enuf! lol  

tho some stupid shit does occur here now and again. havent understood the idea of goin 2 pepboys or autozone and buying up all this stick-on car shit...do they know that looks about as stupid as they do? i mean they go as far as puttin a badass candy flaked out paint job then stick some 5 cent chrome crap all down the side of the car...like its gonna get more points at shows.. :uh: :uh:


----------



## BODINE

been workin on this for lil bit 

bought on e....still gonna build bigger one


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2010, 08:20 PM~19286251
> *pt cruiser i saw yesterday lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That's nothing compared to what this guy did to a Corvette Z06.

http://jalopnik.com/5504752/the-worlds-worst-custom-corvette


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 9 2010, 09:44 PM~19288840
> *That's nothing compared to what this guy did to a Corvette Z06.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5504752/the-worlds-worst-custom-corvette
> *



:wow: :wow: :barf: :barf: :barf: :scrutinize: :barf: 

wtf..thats one vette id love to squash..just to save its fuckin life from that loser!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 12:34 AM~19159024
> *boy oh boy, it just gets better all the time.. Took 3 hours to get a flatbed today..
> i had to cuss out the auto club so they would get a truck out to get my car.. when it finally got to my mechanics, we had to put each end on a floor jack so we could push the car into his work area.. witch is under a patio.. but my passanger quarter
> panel   and side window was sticking out from under the patio.. so I tell my friend and start to push the car forward so it would not be exposed to the rain. and i pushed the about 6 inch's of the cars body and chrome strip up against the patio beam that holds it up..  :uh:  thus leaving a nice size scratch and dent just behind the door on the passenger side..  so I got a new dent to go along with a car that needs a transmission and  ignition.  Not exactly enjoying life right about now!
> i took these today, four hours before I fucked up this side of the car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 tranny is almost done.. the drive shaft is off the car.. Im getting new u-joints
and already changed out my ignition.. I have not seen my car since i injured it!
 :uh:  

















Markie is a nick name for (shit for brains)


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Chill homedrone!! You gotta take a breath bro, for real. You will get big blue back on the street. I know it aint the same without your wheels but just give her some TLC and she'll come back and be all pretty for you.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 9 2010, 10:44 PM~19288840
> *That's nothing compared to what this guy did to a Corvette Z06.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5504752/the-worlds-worst-custom-corvette
> *



wtf what a fuckin tool :uh: poor car


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 9 2010, 11:08 PM~19289694
> *Chill homedrone!!  You gotta take a breath bro, for real.  You will get big blue back on the street. I know it aint the same without your wheels but just give her some TLC and she'll come back and be all pretty for you.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 9 2010, 11:04 PM~19289642
> *tranny is almost done..  the drive shaft is off the car.. Im getting new u-joints
> and already changed out my ignition.. I have not seen my car since i injured it!
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markie is a nick name for (shit for brains)
> *


paint them moldings! 2 hous of your time in sunny calipornia and a few cans of spray dye.... :cheesy:

*edit... man 90% of that scuff would most likely wetsand and buff out, i only see one deep to the metal spot....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 10 2010, 12:12 AM~19290189
> *paint them moldings! 2 hous of your time in sunny calipornia and a few cans of spray dye....  :cheesy:
> 
> *edit... man 90% of that scuff would most likely wetsand and buff out, i only see one deep to the metal spot....
> *


 the moldings do need to be re-done..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats a sick glasshouse mark... i'm tryin to work a deal for a 72 caprice here in hawaii with only 35k miles on it.... :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 10 2010, 01:14 AM~19290502
> *thats a sick glasshouse mark... i'm tryin to work a deal for a 72 caprice here in hawaii with only 35k miles on it....  :wow:
> *


pics are mandatory grassass.... :yes:


----------



## phatras

Finally got off my butt and started on a wheel database.. Still have more to add and have to add info on each set.
BTW.. None are for sale so please do not ask.. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Phatras/Wheels/


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 10 2010, 10:35 AM~19291468
> *Finally got off my butt and started on a wheel database.. Still have more to add and have to add info on each set.
> BTW.. None are for sale so please do not ask..
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Phatras/Wheels/
> *


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 10 2010, 09:35 AM~19291468
> *Finally got off my butt and started on a wheel database.. Still have more to add and have to add info on each set.
> BTW.. None are for sale so please do not ask..
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Phatras/Wheels/
> *



cool collection Phatras.. really like some of those. 

do you or anyone cast the little speakers in this set? seems like it'd be a nice addition to some door panels.. look like they'd be really detailed.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 10 2010, 11:41 AM~19291503
> *
> *



Rick I need these few sets for builds. Please tell me where you got them from, or where I can get my hands of them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 10 2010, 01:14 AM~19290502
> *thats a sick glasshouse mark... i'm tryin to work a deal for a 72 caprice here in hawaii with only 35k miles on it....  :wow:
> *


 good luck with that rollin, I wish you well....

Good Morning Rick.. How for the ones on the second page? 3rd from the left?
physch,, just kidding....


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.hwjapan.com/sh/kengte.aspx?sc=13///136


----------



## phatras

The wheels come from japan.. hlj.com is one source. Aoshima wheels are produced in limited runs so once they sell out they are usually gone. The mega wheels should be pretty easy to get still the others might be a little harder.. 

Sorry I dont cast the speaker stuff.. Aoshima is a lot less lax on that stuff then most and its not worth the trouble if they get a bug about it..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 10 2010, 10:06 AM~19291672
> *The wheels come from japan.. hlj.com is one source. Aoshima wheels are produced in limited runs so once they sell out they are usually gone. The mega wheels should be pretty easy to get still the others might be a little harder..
> 
> Sorry I dont cast the speaker stuff.. Aoshima is a lot less lax on that stuff then most and its not worth the trouble if they get a bug about it..
> *


word up.. understandable..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Dec 10 2010, 12:05 PM~19291661-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hwjapan.com/sh/kengte.aspx?sc=13///136
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatras_@Dec 10 2010, 12:06 PM~19291672
> *The wheels come from japan.. hlj.com is one source. Aoshima wheels are produced in limited runs so once they sell out they are usually gone. The mega wheels should be pretty easy to get still the others might be a little harder..
> 
> Sorry I dont cast the speaker stuff.. Aoshima is a lot less lax on that stuff then most and its not worth the trouble if they get a bug about it..
> *



Sweeeeeet thanks guys!! Researching them now.... I especially need those type 2, 22's! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 10 2010, 10:05 AM~19291661
> *http://www.hwjapan.com/sh/kengte.aspx?sc=13///136
> *


your one resourceful dude tonio... good lookin out!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Dec 10 2010, 07:35 AM~19291468
> *Finally got off my butt and started on a wheel database.. Still have more to add and have to add info on each set.
> BTW.. None are for sale so please do not ask..
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/Phatras/Wheels/
> *


what do the tires look like on those big 24'' rims???


----------



## phatras

the tires are just rubber bands.. 
I used the wheels and tires on this


----------



## 408models

NICE, JUST MY STYLE, LO PROS


----------



## 408models

damn another one!!! there as bad as all the SAW movies  


http://fast-and-furious-5-movie-trailer.blogspot.com/


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2010, 12:23 PM~19292212
> *damn another one!!! there as bad as all the SAW movies
> http://fast-and-furious-5-movie-trailer.blogspot.com/
> *


Yeah but I still like em.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2010, 10:23 AM~19292212
> *damn another one!!! there as bad as all the SAW movies
> http://fast-and-furious-5-movie-trailer.blogspot.com/
> *


hardly any imports on this one


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2010, 10:23 AM~19292212
> *damn another one!!! there as bad as all the SAW movies
> http://fast-and-furious-5-movie-trailer.blogspot.com/
> *


 I rent saw movies when ever my Ex from hell starts calling me..
Its the best therapy when ever I replace all the victims with her evil face..


----------



## Hydrohype

hear you go Rev.. You like to 3 wheel.Dis a little secret to prevent alot of the
unpleasant shit that come with the territory.. its even got a port for a grease gun!..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2010, 10:23 AM~19292212
> *damn another one!!! there as bad as all the SAW movies
> http://fast-and-furious-5-movie-trailer.blogspot.com/
> *


Dwane Johnshon..The Rock...oh fuck


----------



## Siim123

Damn the weather is fucked up here. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn! Even the Hummer needs a hand! Lol!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

daammn. we got a call for snow..but like an 1" on sunday...and inch isnt shit to that! :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 10 2010, 04:29 PM~19293842
> *Damn the weather is fucked up here.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

The beer is cooling in the snow!! That's fuckin great!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 10 2010, 01:29 PM~19293842
> *Damn the weather is fucked up here.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a daihatsu pulling a hummer :roflmao: :roflmao: goes to show hummers aint worth shit fucking grown ass tahoes


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 10 2010, 11:59 PM~19294051
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> The beer is cooling in the snow!! That's fuckin great!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Yeah thats great, when I was throwing snow outside today to clean the driveaway, i had few cans cooling in the snow. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 11 2010, 12:05 AM~19294098
> *looks like a daihatsu pulling a hummer :roflmao:  :roflmao:  goes to show hummers aint worth shit fucking grown ass tahoes
> *


Well look how much modification the weird car had. If it was stock, the Hummer would have had to help out this car. 
I bet stock vs. stock the Hummer aint too bad, there are better ones but I think Hummer is not the worst offroad car in the world.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 10 2010, 03:42 PM~19293939
> *Damn! Even the Hummer needs a hand! Lol!!
> *



Non-military version. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 10 2010, 02:10 PM~19294137
> *Well look how much modification the weird car had. If it was stock, the Hummer would have had to help out this car.
> I bet stock vs. stock the Hummer aint too bad, there are better ones but I think Hummer is not the worst offroad car in the world.
> *


actually it is


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 10 2010, 12:32 PM~19293406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



^^ funny ass shit


----------



## Tonioseven

Got some stuff in from Japan today! I wasn't expecting it at all!!


----------



## Esoteric

whats that on the far left


----------



## Tonioseven

Some kind of mirror. My homie is a criminal investigator for the air force. I can't wait to get into those Option mags.


----------



## Esoteric

so im bored as hell of the 63 impala trim im thinking of doing this


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 10 2010, 03:11 PM~19294643
> *Some kind of mirror. My homie is a criminal investigator for the air force. I can't wait to get into those Option mags.
> *


   you gonna put the senior citizen sticker on your car


----------



## ShowRodFreak

KRAZY!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 10 2010, 04:04 PM~19295073
> *KRAZY!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123
> *


holy shit?! maybe its the color? the one i have is the orangy/brown one you always see! but for $255?! TAKE IT!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 10 2010, 05:46 PM~19294924
> *    you gonna put the senior citizen sticker on your car
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2010, 11:49 PM~19288896
> *:wow:  :wow:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> 
> wtf..thats one vette id love to squash..just to save its fuckin life from that loser!
> *


Xmuthafuckin2!!! There's an early 90s Lexus here in Louisville done up worse than that. Chrome EVERYWHERE. Wish I could get pics of it


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2010, 10:53 AM~19291993
> *what do the tires look like on those big 24'' rims???
> *


same ones I used on my green pathfinder... and the wife's aqua mustang

pics in my thread


----------



## DEUCES76

is anyone havin problems uploadin pics from photobucket to lil


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 11 2010, 12:38 AM~19297879
> *is anyone havin problems uploadin pics from photobucket to lil
> *



was having problems deleting photos' from photobucket. but not from there to here no.


----------



## DEUCES76

cause i cant cut and paste them in here


----------



## Esoteric

i gave up on photobucket been using imgur


----------



## DEUCES76

whats that site


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 10 2010, 10:04 PM~19298104
> *whats that site
> *


Imgur.com


----------



## DEUCES76

http://imgur.com/lXA1W


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 10 2010, 09:38 PM~19297879
> *is anyone havin problems uploadin pics from photobucket to lil
> *


  :no: :| i just posted up 10 pics no prob?! computer probs maybe?! shit im lost on computer smarts, all i know is it turns on, gives e-mail, lets me surf the web and post pics! :happysad: been workin so far! delete all the porn out of your computer maybe?! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 10 2010, 09:49 PM~19297996
> *i gave up on photobucket been using imgur
> *


clicked a link posted, just gave 1 pic?! does this site use the same type shit as photobucket?!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 10 2010, 05:15 PM~19294173
> *actually it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I disagree! :biggrin: And most of these are stock Hummers. I dont even care about Hummers but they aren't no where near as bad as you are trying to make them sound. That one in the video you post was just broke. Who knows how many times that guy did that before they wanted to video it. I just think Siim's right they arent that bad. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone got the October issue of Model Cars Magazine?


----------



## Esoteric

just finished counting 200+ sets of wheels and another 100 or so that are just sets of 3 :angry:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 11 2010, 03:00 AM~19299313
> *just finished counting 200+ sets of wheels and another 100 or so that are just sets of 3 :angry:
> *


Pics?! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 11 2010, 01:09 AM~19299346
> *Pics?! :wow:
> *


tomorrow im almost done its all 3 and 2 setters im working on


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 11 2010, 01:11 AM~19299352
> *tomorrow im almost done its all 3 and 2 setters im working on
> *


eso... get pics ready....every one else....get paypal ready!! :0


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yes: :yes: 

READY :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: ................. Homies I think I just pissed on myself !




















IMO , '68s are beautiful ! 'Cmon Revell, step up to the plate !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2010, 05:04 AM~19299785
> *eso... get pics ready....every one else....get paypal ready!! :0
> *


i dont sell  now that i found a resin chromer im gonna double them plate them then stash em


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 11 2010, 09:45 AM~19300122
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ................. Homies I think I just pissed on myself !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It IS a beautiful car!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 11 2010, 02:28 AM~19298737
> *I disagree!  :biggrin: And most of these are stock Hummers. I dont even care about Hummers but they aren't no where near as bad as you are trying to make them sound. That one in the video you post was just broke. Who knows how many times that guy did that before they wanted to video it. I just think Siim's right they arent that bad.  :biggrin:
> 
> *



I'm gonna throw out my .02 on this. My career in the military was to drive the h2 version of the hummer called the M1123a2 :biggrin: As a driver we were given the first set to be put into the fleet to "test" their capabilities, and let me tell you, I TESTED them. LOL. This is the only vehicle that can make s 60 degree climb! What you saw in the vid Eso posted, could have happened to any vehicle. Also the stuff you see where the hummer is stuck in the snow, COME ON, use some common sense! ANY vehicle will get stuck in the snow if the snow builds up enough to lift the wheels off the road. It's called HIGH CENTERING. Mainly why snow mobiles have one track that is in the middle, and skis to glide over the top. Anyhow, you can bring any faults of ANY vehicle to the table. Ins and outs of everything have two sides.... Im not a hummer person unless my wife asks if I want one, but these things are fun toys and can do just about anything you want them to. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 11 2010, 06:55 PM~19302359
> *I'm gonna throw out my .02 on this.  My career in the military was to drive the h2 version of the hummer called the M1123a2  :biggrin: As a driver we were given the first set to be put into the fleet to "test" their capabilities, and let me tell you, I TESTED them. LOL. This is the only vehicle that can make s 60 degree climb! What you saw in the vid Eso posted, could have happened to any vehicle. Also the stuff you see where the hummer is stuck in the snow, COME ON, use some common sense!  ANY vehicle will get stuck in the snow if the snow builds up enough to lift the wheels off the road. It's called HIGH CENTERING. Mainly why snow mobiles have one track that is in the middle, and skis to glide over the top. Anyhow, you can bring any faults of ANY vehicle to the table. Ins and outs of everything have two sides.... Im not a hummer person unless my wife asks if I want one, but these things are fun toys and can do just about anything you want them to. :biggrin:
> *



So the Military uses GM's hummer? The m1123A2 i thought was the older Humvee built by AM General.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 10 2010, 10:47 PM~19298914
> *anyone got the October issue of Model Cars Magazine?
> *


yes


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

doesnt build up too bad..if not too expensive i may get one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

also got an idea from another forum....

live trade nights?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 11 2010, 07:38 PM~19303803
> *also got an idea from another forum....
> 
> live trade nights?
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i guess like a live swapmeet but strictly trading...basically all forsale topics in one place so its easier to see everything up for grabs.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2010, 07:04 AM~19299785
> *eso... get pics ready....every one else....get paypal ready!! :0
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 11 2010, 07:45 AM~19300122
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ................. Homies I think I just pissed on myself !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO , '68s are beautiful ! 'Cmon Revell, step up to the plate !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


nice ride, but FUCK A TRAILER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Dec 11 2010, 02:33 PM~19302930
> *yes
> *


can you post pics from the Hawaii NNL? my son's white 53 corvette got a pic and he got a pic with him running the slot car track....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 11 2010, 04:45 AM~19300122
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ................. Homies I think I just pissed on myself !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO , '68s are beautiful ! 'Cmon Revell, step up to the plate !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


i've sent multiple emails with loads of reference pictures and explanations of what i'd like to see from them and the feasability of it to them directly and thru Gregg Hutchings of Model Cars... thy would need to do the exact same amount of work to make the 68 based on the 65 impala kit as they did for the 66.... the 66 has new body, glass, chrome and interior... the rest is 65 shit


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 11 2010, 07:08 PM~19302407
> *So the Military uses GM's hummer? The m1123A2 i thought was the older Humvee built by AM General.
> *



No, it's actual the reverse bro. AM General was the maker of the hummer period. They made the line for the military and then with the line itself, it then produced the civilian version and turned it over to GM. 


http://www.amgeneral.com/vehicles/


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone need a cheap laptop?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT
:thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 11 2010, 09:16 PM~19304342
> *No, it's actual the reverse bro. AM General was the maker of the hummer period. They made the line for the military and then with the line itself, it then produced the civilian version and turned it over to GM.
> http://www.amgeneral.com/vehicles/
> *


fuck all hummers its Osh Kosh b fucking gosh


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 12:42 AM~19304489
> *fuck all hummers its Osh Kosh b fucking gosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got some of those at work. They can push some snow like no other.


----------



## DVNPORT

osh kosh...lol i machine over 30 parts at very tight tolerance's and from low to very high quantities for the LTAS armored truck for our military forces.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Dec 11 2010, 10:03 PM~19304608
> *osh kosh...lol  i machine over 30 parts at very tight tolerance's and from low to very high quantities for the LTAS armored truck for our military forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE POWDERCOATED OVER 200 HITCH ASSEMBLIES FOR SOME MILITARY VEHICLE A FEW WEEKS AGO....


----------



## 06150xlt

Ya'll tested and made them... and I used them in Iraq THANKS!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 11 2010, 10:51 PM~19304972
> *Ya'll tested and made them... and I used them in Iraq THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hocknberry

i cant remember where i seen the old caddys goin out with 716layitlow and a few others....but i was diggin through some box's last night and i found some old johan parts ill never use!! its a chrome tree and tail lights from the 1970 caddy eldorado johan kit! i still have the box too, which is holding other goodies, but if anyone can use em, hit me up or help me out with where to post these pics?!








i also have a 64/65? lincoln continental chrome tree parts.....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 11 2010, 10:51 PM~19304972
> *Ya'll tested and made them... and I used them in Iraq THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big ups to you nate for helping keep us safe!! glad you made it home and ran the shit out of some hummers!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2010, 08:17 PM~19305177
> *i cant remember where i seen the old caddys goin out with 716layitlow and a few others....but i was diggin through some box's last night and i found some old johan parts ill never use!! its a chrome tree and tail lights from the 1970 caddy eldorado johan kit! i still have the box too, which is holding other goodies, but if anyone can use em, hit me up or help me out with where to post these pics?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have a 64/65? lincoln continental chrome tree parts.....
> *


can i have the grill on the right???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

there are no words. this....is just the best model ive ever seen. *ever.*
































































































this guy wins at life. just officially.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:22 PM~19305210
> *there are no words. this....is just the best model ive ever seen. ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy wins at life. just officially.
> *


the virtue nsx was the baddest model ive ever seel, but you were just a tot when it came out, it was ahead of its time, magnetic switches to work the lights completly hand fabricated, made from resin, brass, fiberglass, aluminium, ill have to find some pics, i have th mag with the feature somewhere...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah....this nikka is *the best*..not putting anyone down, just him up. im damn sure this aint the dude at heartlands...though his was clean.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 11 2010, 11:20 PM~19305191
> *can i have the grill on the right???
> *


i got a deal goin right now for the tree, but if he dont want it, ill deal it up you!


----------



## Kirby




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Dec 12 2010, 10:36 AM~19306276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## gseeds

road shotgun once in a real once , super charged and on the bottle! NEVER AGAIN !!
ill stick to lowriders,lo and slow.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2010, 10:17 PM~19305177
> *i cant remember where i seen the old caddys goin out with 716layitlow and a few others....but i was diggin through some box's last night and i found some old johan parts ill never use!! its a chrome tree and tail lights from the 1970 caddy eldorado johan kit! i still have the box too, which is holding other goodies, but if anyone can use em, hit me up or help me out with where to post these pics?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have a 64/65? lincoln continental chrome tree parts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What do you want for the lincoln stuff?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:22 PM~19305210
> *there are no words. this....is just the best model ive ever seen. ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy wins at life. just officially.
> *


 truly a beautiful car..


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Dec 12 2010, 05:36 PM~19306276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well these cars are built on purpose. There are lots of them near here since we have a big lake in western-Estonia. They use these cars for winter fishing since they are safe to drive on ice. If the ice should break, the plane-tires will keep them on water because they have so much amount of air inside.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

......







......







............................Thanx very much !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 11 2010, 11:03 PM~19304265
> *i've sent multiple emails with loads of reference pictures and explanations of what i'd like to see from them and the feasability of it to them directly and thru Gregg Hutchings of Model Cars... thy would need to do the exact same amount of work to make the 68 based on the 65 impala kit as they did for the 66.... the 66 has new body, glass, chrome and interior... the rest is 65 shit
> *



at the NNL Toldeo I talked to the "MAN" of Revell and alot of the guys were in his ear about a '68. 
He quickly took out his note pad and started jotting down evrything we said. Then he looked at the lowrider table and was surprised to see so many lo's at the table.
He said " We (Revell) didn't realize the lowrider following was still were it was years back. Now I see first hand that we need to take care of you guys."

I think we'll see a '68 in no more than 2 yrs. ! JMO ............


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2010, 07:45 PM~19306691
> *at the NNL Toldeo I talked to the "MAN" of Revell and alot of the guys were in his ear about a '68.
> He quickly took out his note pad and started jotting down evrything we said. Then he looked at the lowrider table and was surprised to see so many lo's at the table.
> He said " We (Revell) didn't realize the lowrider following was still were it was years back. Now I see first hand that we need to take care of you guys."
> 
> I think we'll see a '68 in no more than 2 yrs. ! JMO ............
> *


That sounds promising :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2010, 12:45 PM~19306691
> *at the NNL Toldeo I talked to the "MAN" of Revell and alot of the guys were in his ear about a '68.
> He quickly took out his note pad and started jotting down evrything we said. Then he looked at the lowrider table and was surprised to see so many lo's at the table.
> He said " We (Revell) didn't realize the lowrider following was still were it was years back. Now I see first hand that we need to take care of you guys."
> 
> I think we'll see a '68 in no more than 2 yrs. ! JMO ............
> *


Did anyone mention the Cutty???


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 12 2010, 01:22 AM~19305210
> *there are no words. this....is just the best model ive ever seen. ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy wins at life. just officially.
> *


Risko's a bad-ass builder! He's cool as sh!t too!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2010, 09:45 AM~19306691
> *at the NNL Toldeo I talked to the "MAN" of Revell and alot of the guys were in his ear about a '68.
> He quickly took out his note pad and started jotting down evrything we said. Then he looked at the lowrider table and was surprised to see so many lo's at the table.
> He said " We (Revell) didn't realize the lowrider following was still were it was years back. Now I see first hand that we need to take care of you guys."
> 
> I think we'll see a '68 in no more than 2 yrs. ! JMO ............
> *


THAT WOULD BE SWEET, BUT LIKE 98% OF EVERYTHING ELSE THEY SAY, THY WILL GET THE MOLDS MADE, GET THE TEST SHOTS BUILT AND THEN NOT RELEASE IT.... I WONT HOLD MY BREATH ....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 12 2010, 12:50 PM~19306722
> *Did anyone mention the Cutty???
> *





the cutty is dead.............. we will never see that shit!


but in honesty, ide rather see a 68 then a cutty any day of the week!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2010, 02:42 PM~19308568
> *the cutty is dead.............. we will never see that shit!
> but in honesty, ide rather see a 68 then a cutty any day of the week!
> *


EH 68'S CAN BE HAD FOR A DECENT PRICE IF YOU LOOK, A ACCURATE CUTTY ID KILL FOR!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2010, 09:45 AM~19306691
> *at the NNL Toldeo I talked to the "MAN" of Revell and alot of the guys were in his ear about a '68.
> He quickly took out his note pad and started jotting down evrything we said. Then he looked at the lowrider table and was surprised to see so many lo's at the table.
> He said " We (Revell) didn't realize the lowrider following was still were it was years back. Now I see first hand that we need to take care of you guys."
> 
> I think we'll see a '68 in no more than 2 yrs. ! JMO ............
> *


you talked to Bill, hes in our club 


he talked to me about the 68s


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 05:44 PM~19308583
> *EH 68'S CAN BE HAD FOR A DECENT PRICE IF YOU LOOK, A ACCURATE CUTTY ID KILL FOR!
> *



true .................... but its already been told that the cutty is dead tho right? we wont se that cutty no time soon, if ever!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 06:04 PM~19308720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




real old news with that pic!



thats a re post for sure lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, I posted it way back when too. I just did it again for those not in the know.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 06:09 PM~19308752
> *Yeah, I posted it way back when too. I just did it again for those not in the know.
> *




 


someone posted the pic of the one built too as a donk, but not long after that pic surfaced, i thought it was said that mold was destroied and the kit got shot down tho??

i dont know, like hearse said, im not gonna hold my breath, but if it ever does drop, ill be syked tho :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 03:04 PM~19308720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE THATS THE PROBLEM RIGHT THERE, THE MOLDS COST SOME SERIOUS BANK TO HAVE MADE. THEY SHOULD HAVE JUST RELEASED THEM, MADE SOME OF THE ORIGINAL INVESTMENT BACK AND HAD A LIMITED RUN IF NOTHING ELSE...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 12 2010, 03:43 PM~19308945
> *WHO THE FUCK BOGUHT THIS
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=330505069096
> *


:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 12 2010, 03:58 PM~19309034
> *ill buy it from you.
> *


I BET YOU WOULD.... :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2010, 06:00 PM~19308696
> *true .................... but its already been told that the cutty is dead tho right? we wont se that cutty no time soon, if ever!
> *


I was just thinkin since a big wig from Revell was takin notes, that maybe another mention of it would light a fire under their asses.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 12 2010, 05:40 PM~19309688
> *I was just thinkin since a big wig from Revell was takin notes, that maybe another mention of it would light a fire under their asses.
> *


give it up on the cutlass it aint happening without the whole thing getting retooled


----------



## Esoteric

took gran turismo back and got the new forza


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 08:10 PM~19309944
> *took gran turismo back and got the new forza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't wait! Got the kids (me) an X-Box for Christmas.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 12 2010, 06:26 PM~19310048
> *I can't wait! Got the kids (me) an X-Box for Christmas.
> *


  i had to go back to forza, gran turismo was so fucking boring gonna flip the ps3 for sure, shit wasnt worth the money


----------



## just_a-doodz

Aight fellas....I need some info about the Revell '64 Impala.Actuall just '64 

Impalas in general I guess:


1.The kit has Impala SS molded on the rear quarter AND has a decal.Do you 

guys shave the molded on script and use the decal,use BMF,or use the decal

on top of the molded in script?

2.The rear trim around the tailights...Is that stainless,chrome or what on an SS?

You know what Im talking about,the trim that goes all the way across the back

includidng the trunk.

3.On an SS interior what all is chrome versus silver or is there a difference in trim levels on the interior?


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 12 2010, 07:05 PM~19310287
> *Aight fellas....I need some info about the Revell '64 Impala.Actuall just '64
> 
> Impalas in general I guess:
> 1.The kit has Impala SS molded on the rear quarter AND has a decal.Do you
> 
> guys shave the molded on script and use the decal,use BMF,or use the decal
> 
> on top of the molded in script?
> 
> 2.The rear trim around the tailights...Is that stainless,chrome or what on an SS?
> 
> You know what Im talking about,the trim that goes all the way across the back
> 
> includidng the trunk.
> 
> 3.On an SS interior what all is chrome versus silver or is there a difference in trim levels on the interior?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> *


GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND, THE COVE MOLDING ON THE REAR IS STAINLESS, BUT HAS A TURNED INSERT IN IT , AS DO THE SIDE MOLDINGS . THERE ARE SMALL RINGS BOTH AROUND THE TAILLIGHTS AND ON THE TAILLIGHTS THEMSELVES. 

I COULD LIST ALL THE PARTS NEEDING A METALLIC FINISH , BUT PICS WOULD BE EASIER, THERS PLENTY ON HERE AND GOOGLE...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 12 2010, 09:04 AM~19306532
> *What do you want for the lincoln stuff?
> *


 :dunno: i could use some 520's?!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 09:10 PM~19310328
> *GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND, THE COVE MOLDING ON THE REAR IS STAINLESS, BUT HAS A TURNED INSERT IN IT , AS DO THE SIDE MOLDINGS . THERE ARE SMALL RINGS BOTH AROUND THE TAILLIGHTS AND ON THE TAILLIGHTS THEMSELVES.
> 
> I COULD LIST ALL THE PARTS NEEDING A METALLIC FINISH , BUT PICS WOULD BE EASIER, THERS PLENTY ON HERE AND GOOGLE...
> *



Thanks for the reply....

I know about google but was asking on here since sooooo many have already 

built this kit.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 03:59 PM~19309038
> *I BET YOU WOULD.... :roflmao:
> *


ill trade you caddy chrome for it!!  :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 12 2010, 07:21 PM~19310424
> *ill trade you caddy chrome for it!!   :happysad:
> *


I WAS FUCKIN WITH LITTLE D, I DIDNT REALLY BUY IT , I ALREADY HAVE A 74...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## just_a-doodz

ANOTHER dumb ass question from me:

Were cragar SS wheels ever used as lowrider wheels?

I love the look of supremes but I dont have any....Cragars are close... :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 12 2010, 08:30 PM~19311077
> *ANOTHER dumb ass question from me:
> 
> Were cragar SS wheels ever used as lowrider wheels?
> 
> I love the look of supremes but I dont have any....Cragars are close... :biggrin:
> *


yes 14x7s and 15s


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 07:22 PM~19310433
> *I WAS FUCKIN WITH LITTLE D, I DIDNT REALLY BUY IT  , I ALREADY HAVE A 74...
> *


yah i know, i was just playin the game, maybe you would say..."hell yah, i got a 74 to trade for the chrome" LOL wishful thinking! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 12 2010, 08:30 PM~19311077
> *ANOTHER dumb ass question from me:
> 
> Were cragar SS wheels ever used as lowrider wheels?
> 
> I love the look of supremes but I dont have any....Cragars are close... :biggrin:
> *


i've used em before and i agree with you! i think they look just as good, as a matter of fact...i believe "gypsy rose" was originally on some cragars before the later up date for wires?!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Dec 12 2010, 10:32 PM~19311093-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes 14x7s and 15s
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Dec 12 2010, 10:35 PM~19311125
> *i've used em before and i agree with you! i think they look just as good, as a matter of fact...i believe "gypsy rose" was originally on some cragars before the later up date for wires?!
> *



Thank you and Thank you..

No GOOGLE responses are always good.

When I ask a question in here I want to hear from builders not smart-asses.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 06:10 PM~19309944
> *took gran turismo back and got the new forza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whooped that game. everytime i wina race, i dont get any extra points or tho my stockpile of money has shot thru the roof. And very little of the 250+ cars i have in my lot is built to a point of undrivable. Some tho are badddd as hell not even tuned


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2010, 08:52 PM~19311326
> *whooped that game.  everytime i wina  race, i dont get any extra points or tho my stockpile of money has shot thru the roof.  And very little of the 250+ cars i have in my lot is built to a point of undrivable.  Some tho are badddd as hell not even tuned
> *


both are stock they got mild upgrades on the shifting i got ultimate so i got all the dlc cars with the game for 30. i never maxed out my cars exept the dragsters. starting over isnt bad they give you a few free cars in ultimate i like challenging races E class is where Racing is at if your car isnt tuned on point youre not gonna win. theres also less assholes online on Forza than on Gran turismo.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 12:42 AM~19304489
> *fuck all hummers its Osh Kosh b fucking gosh
> *



Your retarded!! :biggrin: All you can do is say bad things about hummers but have nothing to back it up. Its cool if you just dont like them (I dont give a shit about the either) but they arent that damn bad lol. I bet if someone went crazy on one with a sharpie youd be all about a hummer :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 12 2010, 10:27 PM~19312266
> *Your retarded!!  :biggrin:  All you can do is say bad things about hummers but have nothing to back it up. Its cool if you just dont like them (I dont give a shit about the either) but they arent that damn bad lol. I bet if someone went crazy on one with a sharpie youd be all about a hummer  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


never liked the H2 but then again im a jeep person sharpies have nothing to do with it and thats a shitty subject of a truck to work with


----------



## mademan




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 12 2010, 10:39 PM~19312395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so you have fleetwoods, posting pictures and actually building them are 2 different things


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 13 2010, 12:39 AM~19312395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: holy shit....i want one .. :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 11:40 PM~19312406
> *so you have fleetwoods, posting pictures and actually building them are 2 different things
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2010, 06:45 AM~19306691
> *at the NNL Toldeo I talked to the "MAN" of Revell and alot of the guys were in his ear about a '68.
> He quickly took out his note pad and started jotting down evrything we said. Then he looked at the lowrider table and was surprised to see so many lo's at the table.
> He said " We (Revell) didn't realize the lowrider following was still were it was years back. Now I see first hand that we need to take care of you guys."
> 
> I think we'll see a '68 in no more than 2 yrs. ! JMO ............
> *


good to hear....



> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 11:39 AM~19308549
> *THAT WOULD BE SWEET, BUT LIKE 98% OF EVERYTHING ELSE THEY SAY, THY WILL GET THE MOLDS MADE, GET THE TEST SHOTS BUILT AND THEN NOT RELEASE IT....  I WONT HOLD MY BREATH ....
> *


the "test shots" for the cutty was designed for the diecast market.... it wasn't anything special.... i'd rather wait for a fresh one with a proper chassis and driveline since kits are getting to be so damn expensive in the shops now....

and you wonder why i fuck with you dumb ass 



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2010, 11:42 AM~19308568
> *the cutty is dead.............. we will never see that shit!
> but in honesty, ide rather see a 68 then a cutty any day of the week!
> *


  i am pushing to include a caprice hideaway option grill :biggrin: my next push will be for them to do a 69


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1:40 AM , FLAT TIRE ON THE HEARSE, HAVE TO BE AT WORK AT 8 AM, JACK IS FROZEN 6 DEGREES OUT WITH A WIND CHILL OF -10... FUCK WINTER AND FLAT TIRES.... :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> yes
> 
> Bogyoke
> 
> 
> 
> here you go. I didn't know this is your son. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie
Click to expand...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 13 2010, 12:41 AM~19313225
> *1:40 AM , FLAT TIRE ON THE HEARSE, HAVE TO BE AT WORK AT 8 AM, JACK IS FROZEN 6 DEGREES OUT WITH A WIND CHILL OF -10... FUCK WINTER AND FLAT TIRES.... :angry:
> *


that aint shit i gotta change my wheel bearings in the snow


----------



## BODINE

well its like 28 here ....cold for here lol


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2010, 01:43 AM~19313454
> *well its like 28 here ....cold for here lol
> *


thats 2 sweater weather in chicago the coats come out at 20


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 13 2010, 02:45 AM~19313458
> *thats 2 sweater weather in chicago the coats come out at 20
> *


i like cold 


my house inside is 63 right now


----------



## BODINE

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users*)
3 Members: BODINE, CRUIZIN IN STYLE, ripgabby08


SHOW UR SELFS LITTLE FOCKERS :happysad:


----------



## mademan

Shit yesterday was -31 with windchill -42 celcious..... That was f++king nice...... Lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2010, 01:53 AM~19313482
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BODINE, CRUIZIN IN STYLE, ripgabby08
> SHOW UR SELFS LITTLE FOCKERS  :happysad:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 09:12 PM~19311560
> *both are stock they got mild upgrades on the shifting i got ultimate so i got all the dlc cars with the game for 30. i never maxed out my cars exept the dragsters. starting over isnt bad they give you a few free cars in ultimate i like challenging races E class is where Racing is at if your car isnt tuned on point youre not gonna win. theres also less assholes online on Forza than on Gran turismo.
> *



yeap, i got the uiltimate ed. as well. Well worth the extra $25 for the big box. And speakin of, i played it last nite. Always fun as hell whipping the shit out of a new Vette, Porsche Carrera, and CTS-V with a 400HP 4 cyl Scion, no traction control, racing opponent on hard, no racing line, no easy shit and im still tearin their shit up.....may id be pissed if it was for real.


----------



## rollindeep408

Ok so most of you all know I work at a paint store I've been kicking around maybe making custom colors in small amounts for instance og colors or stuff you see on factory cars or new factory cars would there be any intrest in this ? And not candy paint really because coastairbrush already does that what does eveyo e think?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 12 2010, 10:35 PM~19311125
> *i've used em before and i agree with you! i think they look just as good, as a matter of fact...i believe "gypsy rose" was originally on some cragars before the later up date for wires?!
> *


Yep. In the opening sequence for "Chico & The Man, you can see them @ 0:56.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 12 2010, 10:40 PM~19312406
> *so you have fleetwoods, posting pictures and actually building them are 2 different things
> *


 yea just ask the Hydro..lol

















hear is picture taken from the balcony of my apartment just now,
for all the homie's who have to deal with snow and cold temps...
hope it helps? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

FUCK YOU MARKIE... 

naw in the real its coool.. as fuck here! 3" of snow, nothin to brag about to my nothern homies. lakes frozen, but not enuf to walk on.. :biggrin: single digits tonight.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 13 2010, 03:15 PM~19316640
> *Ok so most of you all know I work at a paint store I've been kicking around maybe making custom colors in small amounts for instance og colors or stuff you see on factory cars or new factory cars would there be any intrest in this ? And not candy paint really because coastairbrush already does that what does eveyo e think?
> *


Sounds good to me. just price with shipping would be an issue. No?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 13 2010, 05:44 PM~19317266
> *Sounds good to me. just price with shipping would be an issue. No?
> *


ill get it figgured out and see if its worth the time cause i will have to handle it all just trying to see if there is any intrest first but ill get prices figured out


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i need three(3) 23" pegasus Ts


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 04:08 PM~19317009
> *yea just ask the Hydro..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  u kill me with these wagons. want this and the duece :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2010, 05:12 PM~19319087
> * u kill me with these wagons. want this and the duece :biggrin:
> *


the modelhaus 67 wagon is much cleaner.... i'm pretty sure thats an R&R there.... 408 did the modelhaus one....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2010, 08:16 PM~19319123
> *the modelhaus 67 wagon is much cleaner.... i'm pretty sure thats an R&R there.... 408 did the modelhaus one....
> *


 yeup its R and R.. it stands for (wrest + wrelaxation) or was that 
wrarped and wrarped?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2010, 11:23 PM~19321135
> *yeup its  R and R.. it stands for (wrest + wrelaxation) or was that
> wrarped and wrarped?
> *


 :wow: so r& r resins are no good? im asking cuz i dont know


----------



## Ohio Chad

It's still snowing up in this biatch!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2010, 08:00 AM~19322218
> *:wow:  so r& r resins are no good? im asking cuz i dont know
> *


They are hit and miss. It's better to find them at a show so you can look at them.


----------



## 408models

ANYONE KNOW WHAT PHOTO ETCH SET IS GOOD TO USE FOR A 37 CHEVY GRILLE??? I KNOW THEY DONT MAKE IT, BUT I'VE SEEN SOME USED BEFORE!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 14 2010, 06:00 AM~19322218-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  so r& r resins are no good? im asking cuz i dont know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85Biarittz_@Dec 14 2010, 08:48 AM~19322905
> *They are hit and miss. It's better to find them at a show so you can look at them.
> *


x 2 what he said.. mine are actually pretty good crisp.. but i got lucky twice..
I have seen R and R body's look not so great as well, at one time I wanted 
every impala wagon they had? now the jury is out on that one until I see how 
these two turn out? I do want a 61 wagon and a 63 in the future..


----------



## Hydrohype

I really got to thank treadsetta for the great interior detail
and 408models for foil, clear and polish.. For once I can say that my camera is 
haten on me.. the car is much cleaner in person than my camera wants to admit!
But I dont think I ever want to do a black car again...


----------



## rollindeep408

Kinda dead in here today


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey is blue, a standard color for buick engine blocks of the 60's? or is it red or
orange?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 04:09 PM~19325089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really got to thank treadsetta for the great interior detail
> and 408models for foil, clear and polish.. For once I can say that my camera is
> haten on me.. the car is much cleaner in person than my camera wants to admit!
> But I dont think I ever want to do a black car again...
> *


nice clean build hydro... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

33 User(s) are browsing this forum (16 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: 716 LAYIN LOW, joecaro9, SHOELACES, pancho1969, impalaserg, Suer, ghettobuilt, Linc, chris hicks, 85Biarittz, dink, grimreaper69, HONCHO

:wave:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 01:09 PM~19325089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really got to thank treadsetta for the great interior detail
> and 408models for foil, clear and polish.. For once I can say that my camera is
> haten on me.. the car is much cleaner in person than my camera wants to admit!
> But I dont think I ever want to do a black car again...
> *


  no prob bro. :biggrin: came out nice


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 14 2010, 10:48 AM~19322905
> *They are hit and miss. It's better to find them at a show so you can look at them.
> *


what about this miteymouse on ebay how are they??? im sure someones got one from ther???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 14 2010, 05:37 PM~19325806
> *what about this miteymouse on ebay how are they??? im sure someones got one from ther???
> *


They sell the R&R. Like all R&R some require more work than others.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 14 2010, 05:42 PM~19325833
> *They sell the R&R. Like all R&R some require more work than others.
> *


  i need a clean one...im lazy..lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 02:40 PM~19325390
> *Hey is blue, a standard color for buick engine blocks of the 60's? or is it red or
> orange?
> *


MY 68 WILDCAT HAD A REDDISH ORANGE BLOCK , MORE TO THE RED SIDE THOUGH...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wow, order at Pegasus Hobbies was placed on 12/09/10 and I got it this morning !

From Cali to Indy , thats fast !


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 13 2010, 02:15 PM~19316640
> *Ok so most of you all know I work at a paint store I've been kicking around maybe making custom colors in small amounts for instance og colors or stuff you see on factory cars or new factory cars would there be any intrest in this ? And not candy paint really because coastairbrush already does that what does eveyo e think?
> *


:cheesy: :yes:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 02:09 PM~19325089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really got to thank treadsetta for the great interior detail
> and 408models for foil, clear and polish.. For once I can say that my camera is
> haten on me.. the car is much cleaner in person than my camera wants to admit!
> But I dont think I ever want to do a black car again...
> *


nice ride hydro...but i dont think its your camera hatin on you...throw a white back round behind the impy and will show up more detail and what not!  you camera is tryin to help, just needs the users help! LOL


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 02:09 PM~19325089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really got to thank treadsetta for the great interior detail
> and 408models for foil, clear and polish.. For once I can say that my camera is
> haten on me.. the car is much cleaner in person than my camera wants to admit!
> But I dont think I ever want to do a black car again...
> *


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: :uh:


----------



## bugs-one

WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!?!  :uh:  :barf: :twak: :twak: :guns: :nono: :nono: :angry:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 15 2010, 03:21 PM~19335778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!?!   :uh:    :barf:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :cheesy: 

WELL THERE BOTH BOX CARS


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2010, 03:33 PM~19335842
> *:dunno:  :cheesy:
> 
> WELL THERE BOTH BOX CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ha ha ha. Some people just take thing too far...


----------



## EVIL C

When model meets camera :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 15 2010, 04:53 PM~19336004
> *When model meets camera  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a big ass camera


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 15 2010, 06:53 PM~19336004
> *When model meets camera  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see the camera is still working..lol... camera 1 model 0
looks almost like something i do time to time an just grab it with 2 hands an twist that bitch in half..  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 15 2010, 05:53 PM~19336004
> *When model meets camera  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



crazy that shit is broke perfectly at the door line c.a glue the pillar back on and finish opening the doors :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i orderd the 2010 scale auto contest car magazine!!! :cheesy: i seen about 7-8 cars,trucks an bikes in there that ive seen in this site!! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 15 2010, 06:21 PM~19335778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!?!   :uh:    :barf:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :angry:
> *


Wonder how he gets up on the car. Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 15 2010, 08:51 PM~19338203
> *Wonder how he gets up on the car. Lol
> *


i betcha that motherfucker drinks red bull :biggrin: it gives ya wiings LMAO


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Esoteric

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

I SAW THIS IN OFF TOPIC ALONG TIME AGO, DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF THEY EVER COUGHT THEM OR FOUND THE CAR???

http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725


----------



## mcloven

he shouldent of left the top down and the windows down


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 16 2010, 01:33 PM~19344718
> *he shouldent of left the top down and the windows down
> *


A professional won't see an issue if the top was up and windows, they'll take it if they really wanted it


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse

IM LOVING THESE... SO , SO TRUE.... :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Hydrohype

Sad but T#*e... :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

preach on reverend.... but don't ask for donations


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

wtf was that hearse.... :werd: 
anyways i just paid for half of my x-mass present to myself. from rick .. :cheesy: 
ill be back to get another load. (no ****) as they say!:cheesy: . thanks alot man..  no more BOX STOCK for this cat!!! :wow: watch out! :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:uh: 

lol...OH SHIT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 18 2010, 01:19 AM~19358250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 18 2010, 01:37 AM~19358354
> *:barf: throw my dead ass in the back of the pick-up...this is ugly.
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models+Dec 16 2010, 10:27 AM~19342865-->
> 
> 
> 
> I SAW THIS IN OFF TOPIC ALONG TIME AGO, DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF THEY EVER COUGHT THEM OR FOUND THE CAR???
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HANGING IS TO GOOD FOR THEM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 14 2010, 03:56 PM~19325929
> *MY 68 WILDCAT  HAD A REDDISH ORANGE BLOCK , MORE TO THE RED SIDE THOUGH...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Dec 14 2010, 07:43 PM~19327999
> *nice ride hydro...but i dont think its your camera hatin on you...throw a white back round behind the impy and will show up more detail and what not!  you camera is tryin to help, just needs the users help! LOL
> *


 THANKS...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2010, 01:11 AM~19349987
> *preach on reverend.... but don't ask for donations
> *


LOL


----------



## jimbo

shitty comp fail... Tryin to post "oran juice jones "you cant hide from love" video...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 17 2010, 11:19 PM~19358250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i like it!! it would be cool to see it 3 wheel!!, but just let it serve its time and eventually, it will go up for sale..then HEARSE will find a way to REALLY make it 3- wheel!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 09:23 PM~19364540
> *shitty comp fail... Tryin to post "oran juice jones "you cant hide from love" video...
> *


 his real jamm was, i saw you, walking in the rain... he put that witch back on the curb where he found her! always a classic... :biggrin: 
Im trying the open the hood of a corvair monza right now.. thats my task for the day.
=== its always alot harder than it sound... but I aint whyning about it yet.


----------



## Hydrohype

DROVE THE CHEVY HOME ON FRIDAY,, WHEN I COME BACK OUT?
I WILL HAVE A (M PLAQUE) IN THE WINDOW!


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2010, 12:05 PM~19367567
> *:uh:
> *


lol... I did'nt say THEE M PLAQUE,,, BUT A PLAQUE JUST THE SAME..

I'L POST A PICTURE ONCE ITS CASTED...


----------



## Project59

'Twas da night befo' Christmas and all in the hood, Not a homie was stirring cuz it was all good. 
The tube socks was hung on the window sill and we all had smiles up on our grill. 
Mookie and BeBe was snug in the crib in the back bedroom, cuz that's how we live. 
And Moms in her do-rag and me with my nine, had just gotten busy cuz girlfriend is fine. 

All of a sudden a lowrider rolled by, Bumpin' phat beats cuz the system's fly. 
I bounced to the window at a quarter pas' 'Bout ready to pop a cap in somebody's ass! 
well anyway.... 

I yelled to my lady, Yo peep this! She said, Stop frontin' & just mind yo' bidness. 
I said, for real doe, come check dis out. 

We weren't even buggin', no worries, no doubt. Cuz bumpin' an thumpin' from around da way 
Was Santa, 8 reindeer and a sleigh. 

Da beats was kickin', da ride was phat I said, "Yo red Dawg, you all that!" 
He threw up a sign and yelled to his boyz, "Ay yo, give it up, let's make some noise!" 
To the top of the projects & across the strip mall, We gots ta go, I got a booty call!" 

He pulled up his ride on the top a da roof, and sippin' on a 40, he busted a move. 

I yelled up to Santa, "Yo ain't got no stack!" he said, "Damn homie, deese projects is wack! 
But don't worry black, cuz I gots da skillz 
I learnt back when I hadda pay da billz." 
Out from his bag he pulled 3 small tings a credit card, a knife, and a bobby pin. 
He slid down the fire exscape smoove as a cat, and busted the window wit' a b-ball bat. 

I said, "Whassup, Santa? Whydya bust my place?" 
he said,"You best get on up out my face!" 
His threads was all leatha, his chains was all gold, 
His sneaks was Puma and they was 5 years old. 

He dropped down the duffle, Bulls logo on the side. 
Santa broke out da loot and my mouf popped open wide. 
A wink of his eye and a shine off his gold toof, 
He cabbage patched his way back onto the roof 
He jumped in his hooptie wit' rims made of chrome, 
To tap that big booty waitin' at home. 

And all I heard as he cruised outta sight, was a loud and hearty..... "WEEESST SIIIIDE!!!!!!!"


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up fellas, enjoyin my vacation in san diego :biggrin: 
been about 5 years since i been here, anyone recommend any hobby shops in the area .
went to hobby people the other day, not that great of a store.picked up a kit though , 20% off sale :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-HT-P...=item27b7684949

do ppl really spend $500 buks on a promo model?? :uh: :wow: wtf!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2010, 11:00 PM~19371429
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-HT-P...=item27b7684949
> 
> do ppl really spend $500 buks on a promo model?? :uh:  :wow:  wtf!
> *



The rich and crazy ones. That guy always has high prices.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Dec 19 2010, 08:22 PM~19371017-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up fellas, enjoyin my vacation in san diego :biggrin:
> been about 5 years since i been here, anyone recommend any hobby shops in the area .
> went to hobby people the other day, not that great of a store.picked up a kit though , 20% off sale  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hAVE A GOOD TIME BRO... JUST DONT GET IN NO TROUBLE..
> STAY SAFE.. CALI HAS A WAY OF BIGHTING ITS VISITORS IN THE ASS SOME TIMES.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2010, 09:00 PM~19371429
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-HT-P...=item27b7684949
> 
> do ppl really spend $500 buks on a promo model?? :uh:  :wow:  wtf!
> *


 AS PROMOS GO? THAT MO FO IS #10 ROLEX.. BEFORE REVEL ISSUED THE HARD TOP? HE WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN TO MUCH OF A REACH FOR HIM TO ASK $200-$250? BUT NOW, i REALLY THINK THAT GUY IS DREAMING.. I BET YOU WILL SEE THAT SAME CAR THROUGH MOST OF 2011.. UNTIL HE GETS TIRED OF PAYING EBAY FOR LISTING..


----------



## Hydrohype

DID A LIL CUTTIN TODAY, WHILE UP AT MOMS HOUSE.. THESE ARE REALLY 
GOOD LOOKIN SMALL CARS... 
i WAITING FOR ANOTHER ONE TO COME THROUGH FROM EBAY.. I WANT ONE 
REAR ENGINE LOWRIDER.. MAYBE REVERSE THE FRONT HINGE?
AND I WANT ONE FRONT ENGINE V8 TOURING ROD.. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 19 2010, 10:13 PM~19372065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID A LIL CUTTIN TODAY, WHILE UP AT MOMS HOUSE.. THESE ARE REALLY
> GOOD LOOKIN SMALL CARS...
> i WAITING FOR ANOTHER ONE TO COME THROUGH FROM EBAY.. I WANT ONE
> REAR ENGINE LOWRIDER.. MAYBE REVERSE THE FRONT HINGE?
> AND I WANT ONE FRONT ENGINE V8 TOURING ROD.. :biggrin:
> *



we've created a damn monster here guys :uh: :uh: 

Naw, show us what ya got man..wanna see they hype drop some bombs for a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 19 2010, 10:19 PM~19372121
> *we've created a damn monster here guys :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Naw, show us what ya got man..wanna see they hype drop some bombs for a minute. :biggrin:
> *


 LOL THANKS SLAMMED.. ME AND THAT #11 HAVE OPENED UP A FEW TRUNKS 
AND HOODS.. BUT I ONLY OPENED UP TWO SETS OF DOORS BEFORE?
THATS WHEN i KNEW I WAS IN OVER MY HEAD.. AND I HAD TO PASS THE BALL OFF 
TO MINI...,, NO MORE DOORS FOR THIS PUPPY UNLESS THEY COME IN THE KIT 
ALREADY OPENED UP.... LIKE THE 57 FORD.. AMT 58..REVEL 57 NOMAD..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 19 2010, 12:44 PM~19367442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DROVE THE CHEVY HOME ON FRIDAY,, WHEN I COME BACK OUT?
> I WILL HAVE A (M PLAQUE) IN THE WINDOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody know if the r&r 64 impala wagon is any good?


----------



## Hydrohype

I could'nt sleep.. :uh: so now I want to flawk something..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 19 2010, 11:43 PM~19372712
> *:wow:
> *


 whas up keebler? jus kidding.. dont see you to much KB. you must be busy?

I was gonna make my plaque as my avi? but I thought I would save it for my 
return to them streets!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 19 2010, 07:22 PM~19371017
> *whats up fellas, enjoyin my vacation in san diego :biggrin:
> been about 5 years since i been here, anyone recommend any hobby shops in the area .
> went to hobby people the other day, not that great of a store.picked up a kit though , 20% off sale  :biggrin:
> *


Discount Hobby is right around the corner from Hobby People.... 
And there is another over near Miramar called Hobby Central.... that one is on Carrol Center Rd...


----------



## darkside customs

32 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: darkside customs, charlieshowtime, warsr67, undead white boy, Esoteric, ROAD_DOG, casino2595, MKD904, just ripe, laredo85, rollinoldskoo, Albert, Scur-rape-init, pancho1969, Tonioseven, bugs-one, Mr lowrider305, modelmangler, grimreaper69, ErickaNjr, 87regal305, 716 LAYIN LOW

Havent seen it this busy in a while....


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2010, 07:14 PM~19378897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## COAST2COAST

anyone know if theres a hobby lobby in san diego


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 20 2010, 06:50 AM~19373761
> *Anybody know if the r&r 64 impala wagon is any good?
> *


 I THINK R+R IS 50/50.. PANCHO YOU GOT THE SKILL'S TO HANDLE ANY 
IMPERFECTION IT MAY HAVE.. IF i LIKE THE RESULTS OF MY DUCE AND 67?
i AM GONNA GET A 63 FROM THEM..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2010, 08:14 PM~19378897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know I normally don't like big rims but this bitch is proper as fuck on them ds


----------



## BODINE

dont forget to watch the lunar eclipse an winter soltice


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 20 2010, 10:49 PM~19382020
> *dont forget to watch the lunar eclipse an winter soltice
> *


Its cloudy and raining here so I wont be able to see shit


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2010, 01:09 AM~19382194
> *Its cloudy and raining here so I wont be able to see shit
> *


damn ....said the last one with both was over 300 yrs ago


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457550
go to page 34..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 21 2010, 12:49 AM~19382020
> *dont forget to watch the lunar eclipse an winter soltice
> *


i watched eclipse last night, and all I saw was sparkly ass vampires...... :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2010, 12:09 AM~19382194
> *Its cloudy and raining here so I wont be able to see shit
> *



yeah sucks here too...just at the time we're to see it the clouds show the fuck up and ruin it


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 21 2010, 11:07 AM~19384752
> *i watched eclipse last night, and all I saw was sparkly ass vampires...... :angry:
> *


was that before or after a whiff of the model glue?

Hey guys? whats the peoples choice for glueing windows? what is the least visible
and least runny shit you prefer? pictures if you can?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 21 2010, 02:19 PM~19385294
> *was that before or after a whiff of the model glue?
> 
> Hey guys? whats the peoples choice for glueing windows? what is the least visible
> and least runny shit you prefer?  pictures if you can?
> *


Make some space in your pm's.

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

THE SPROCKETS MAGAZINE CALENDAR IS READY HERES THE LINK TO BUY! FOR ORDERS OF 25 OR MORE SEND ME A EMAIL TO [email protected]

heres the link: http://www.magcloud.com/browse/Magazine/133662 [/b][/size]


----------



## Hydrohype

erotic cardio...lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 19 2010, 06:16 PM~19369046
> *'Twas da night befo' Christmas and all in the hood, Not a homie was stirring cuz it was all good.
> The tube socks was hung on the window sill and we all had smiles up on our grill.
> Mookie and BeBe was snug in the crib in the back bedroom, cuz that's how we live.
> And Moms in her do-rag and me with my nine, had just gotten busy cuz girlfriend is fine.
> 
> All of a sudden a lowrider rolled by, Bumpin' phat beats cuz the system's fly.
> I bounced to the window at a quarter pas' 'Bout ready to pop a cap in somebody's ass!
> well anyway....
> 
> I yelled to my lady, Yo peep this! She said, Stop frontin' & just mind yo' bidness.
> I said, for real doe, come check dis out.
> 
> We weren't even buggin', no worries, no doubt. Cuz bumpin' an thumpin' from around da way
> Was Santa, 8 reindeer and a sleigh.
> 
> Da beats was kickin', da ride was phat I said, "Yo red Dawg, you all that!"
> He threw up a sign and yelled to his boyz, "Ay yo, give it up, let's make some noise!"
> To the top of the projects & across the strip mall, We gots ta go, I got a booty call!"
> 
> He pulled up his ride on the top a da roof, and sippin' on a 40, he busted a move.
> 
> I yelled up to Santa, "Yo ain't got no stack!" he said, "Damn homie, deese projects is wack!
> But don't worry black, cuz I gots da skillz
> I learnt back when I hadda pay da billz."
> Out from his bag he pulled 3 small tings a credit card, a knife, and a bobby pin.
> He slid down the fire exscape smoove as a cat, and busted the window wit' a b-ball bat.
> 
> I said, "Whassup, Santa? Whydya bust my place?"
> he said,"You best get on up out my face!"
> His threads was all leatha, his chains was all gold,
> His sneaks was Puma and they was 5 years old.
> 
> He dropped down the duffle, Bulls logo on the side.
> Santa broke out da loot and my mouf popped open wide.
> A wink of his eye and a shine off his gold toof,
> He cabbage patched his way back onto the roof
> He jumped in his hooptie wit' rims made of chrome,
> To tap that big booty waitin' at home.
> 
> And all I heard as he cruised outta sight, was a loud and hearty..... "WEEESST SIIIIDE!!!!!!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMMFAO! this is great!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 21 2010, 04:50 PM~19386669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erotic cardio...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that's awesome


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 21 2010, 08:07 PM~19387817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now those are some bad ass toys right there!! :wow: wow!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 21 2010, 06:17 PM~19387910
> *now those are some bad ass toys right there!! :wow:  wow!!!
> *


trucks with purpose no show queens there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone ever ordered from BNA model world?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i gold plated the handle bar peices from my sons taylor tot stroller today... :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2010, 09:42 AM~19393551
> *i gold plated the handle bar peices from my sons taylor tot stroller today...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 22 2010, 01:12 PM~19394709
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  EVERYTHANG gold...


----------



## DEUCES76

the street lights r on its ur bed time lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 22 2010, 12:07 AM~19390011
> *anyone ever ordered from BNA model world?
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2010, 11:42 AM~19393551
> *i gold plated the handle bar peices from my sons taylor tot stroller today...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics of whole thing?


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 22 2010, 09:25 PM~19400683
> *pics of whole thing?
> *


i googled it....










:wow:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 22 2010, 03:07 PM~19390011
> *anyone ever ordered from BNA model world?
> *


I have ordered from them a few times, good service and fast shipping.


----------



## BODINE

thought i lost this














....gotta ship it off :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 23 2010, 05:11 AM~19401152
> *thought i lost this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....gotta ship it off  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *




:0 Casting??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 23 2010, 03:14 AM~19400936
> *I have ordered from them a few times, good service and fast shipping.
> *


hmm. i ordered like on the 9th and still aint got my stuff.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2010, 10:16 AM~19401931
> *hmm. i ordered like on the 9th and still aint got my stuff.
> *


Depends on the shipping D. Coming from Oz may take a month.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2010, 12:40 AM~19400758
> *i googled it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: kandy lime gold & lime green. patterns,leafing etc.. evrything gold


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2010, 10:16 AM~19401931
> *hmm. i ordered like on the 9th and still aint got my stuff.
> *


It's Xmas time also, so it's gonna take a bit longer to get to you.


----------



## danny chawps

what it doo builders , just checkin inn seeing whats new from the side lines


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 11:56 PM~19406836
> *what it doo  builders , just checkin inn seeing whats new  from the side lines
> *




What's up DC! Good to see you're still alive and kickin!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 09:01 PM~19406902
> *What's up DC! Good to see you're still alive and kickin!
> *



yeah man just been so busy at the shop i guess starting off i took on more than i cold handle but now im just finishing up all my projects and once i get a break ill work on one of my rides and ill have time to build again :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 24 2010, 12:09 AM~19407001
> *yeah man just been so busy at the shop i guess starting off  i took on more than i cold handle but now im just finishing up all my projects and once i get a break ill work on one of my rides and ill have time to build again  :cheesy:
> *



Shit bro, I'd be happy to be swamped at work, as long as that paper is coming in! I see your work, you know damn well they pay for the quality  

Keep handling your business though. :thumbsup: Im always happy to see people be successful! Makes me hope one day I will be too :biggrin: I just have to find that one thing I'm good at :uh:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 23 2010, 02:11 AM~19401152
> *thought i lost this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....gotta ship it off  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


SHIP IT OFF?! u better cast that shit first man!! :0 PLEASE!! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 24 2010, 12:15 AM~19407052
> *SHIP IT OFF?! u better cast that shit first man!! :0 PLEASE!! :happysad:
> *



x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 23 2010, 09:14 PM~19407042
> *Shit bro, I'd be happy to be swamped at work, as long as that paper is coming in! I see your work, you know damn well they pay for the quality
> 
> Keep handling your business though. :thumbsup: Im always happy to see people be successful!  Makes me hope one day I will be too :biggrin: I just have to find that one thing I'm good at :uh:
> *


SHIT i wish they would pay :happysad: thanks man takes time man i still remember chillin with my boy joe building a model and i got a call to paint a car , since then it was over its been hard to relax and build again but all my inspiration comes from models and seeing what you guys paint up next :cheesy: i idnt have a job for a whole year man it sucked but i got to bouild models :biggrin: i miss it ....fuck it i finna paint something right now :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 24 2010, 12:18 AM~19407083
> *SHIT i wish they would pay  :happysad:  thanks man  takes time man i still remember chillin with my boy joe building a model and i got a call to paint a car , since then it was over its been hard to relax and build again but all my inspiration comes from models and seeing what you guys paint up next  :cheesy:  i idnt have a job for a whole year man it sucked but i got to bouild models  :biggrin:  i miss it ....fuck it i finna paint something right now  :happysad:
> *



 Right on bro. Well I hope things pan out with your shop bro! One day we'll look back and say: "You remember that Danny Chawps Guy? Since he became a celebrity we aint seen him around here. "


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 10:18 PM~19407083
> *SHIT i wish they would pay  :happysad:  thanks man  takes time man i still remember chillin with my boy joe building a model and i got a call to paint a car , since then it was over its been hard to relax and build again but all my inspiration comes from models and seeing what you guys paint up next  :cheesy:  i idnt have a job for a whole year man it sucked but i got to bouild models  :biggrin:  i miss it ....fuck it i finna paint something right now  :happysad:
> *


YOU FIND MY LS :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2010, 09:23 PM~19407141
> *YOU FIND MY LS :wow:
> *



im lookin right now , i need to find the box with my paints


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 10:25 PM~19407157
> *im lookin right now , i need to find the box with my paints
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2010, 09:26 PM~19407171
> *
> *



tha fuck u doing ninja

ama log into mcba :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 09:18 PM~19407083
> *SHIT i wish they would pay  :happysad:  thanks man  takes time man i still remember chillin with my boy joe building a model and i got a call to paint a car , since then it was over its been hard to relax and build again but all my inspiration comes from models and seeing what you guys paint up next  :cheesy:  i idnt have a job for a whole year man it sucked but i got to bouild models  :biggrin:  i miss it ....fuck it i finna paint something right now  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yea like a 63 chevy!


----------



## Hydrohype

http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-Buick-Riviera-Pro...4#ht_2588wt_934

If I could back time.. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Any body ever "season" the grills to a bbq pit? How do I do it? :happysad:


----------



## sneekyg909

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 24 2010, 01:47 PM~19411513
> *Any body ever "season" the grills to a bbq pit? How do I do it? :happysad:
> *


Heat grill racks.
Scrape grill.
Wipe with a wet towel.
Let reheat.
Put a little oil on towel.
Rub on both sides of grill.
After cooking, scrape and repeat with oil.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 24 2010, 10:54 AM~19411585
> *Heat grill racks.
> Scrape grill.
> Wipe with a wet towel.
> Let reheat.
> Put a little oil on towel.
> Rub on both sides of grill.
> After cooking, scrape and repeat with oil.
> *


Can I heat them in the oven?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 24 2010, 02:09 PM~19411741
> *Can I heat them in the oven?
> *



Yea, but it will be more of a mess.


----------



## Esoteric

too my Xmas present for a ride ithen the snow came down


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 24 2010, 02:56 PM~19412175
> *too my Xmas present for a ride ithen the snow came down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE BIKE PEE WEE!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 03:57 PM~19412190
> *NICE  BIKE  PEE WEE!
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 12:57 PM~19412190
> *NICE  BIKE  PEE WEE!
> *


too much snow in the ground to ride this


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 24 2010, 03:06 PM~19412266
> *too much snow in the ground to ride this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CAME OUT CLEAN AND I LIKED THE AMMO BOXES YOU ADDED BUT WE NEED A VEDIO OF YOU RIDING THIS CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD BE A HARD ONE TO DO !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 01:10 PM~19412307
> *THAT  CAME  OUT  CLEAN  AND  I  LIKED  THE  AMMO  BOXES    YOU  ADDED  BUT  WE  NEED  A  VEDIO    OF  YOU  RIDING THIS    CAUSE  IT  LOOKS  LIKE  IT  WOULD  BE  A  HARD    ONE    TO    DO !
> *


it rides lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 24 2010, 03:13 PM~19412332
> *it rides lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE WITH YOU ON IT IT DONT LOOK AS LONG AS IT DOES JUST SITTING THERE ! IT LOOKS LIKE ITS 8FT LONG AND YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE BENT IN HALF TO USE IT ! 

ARE YOU GOING TO SPRAY IT OR LEAVE IT IN PRIMER ?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 01:15 PM~19412339
> *SEE  WITH  YOU  ON  IT  IT  DONT  LOOK  AS  LONG  AS  IT  DOES  JUST  SITTING THERE  !  IT  LOOKS  LIKE  ITS  8FT  LONG  AND  YOU  WOULD  HAVE TO  BE  BENT  IN HALF  TO  USE  IT !
> 
> ARE  YOU  GOING  TO  SPRAY  IT  OR  LEAVE  IT  IN  PRIMER  ?
> *


its about 7 feet sitting, the bike is camo green i might in the future but that means cleaning up welds n shit i built it to ride not really into aesthetics when it comes to bicycles


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Reverend Hearse

* MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY KWANZZA , HAPPY HANAUKKAH, FELIZ NAVIDAD, FESTIVUS FOR THE REST OF US...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2010, 11:48 AM~19418094
> * MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY KWANZZA , HAPPY HANAUKKAH, FELIZ NAVIDAD, FESTIVUS FOR THE REST OF US... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2010, 10:48 AM~19418094
> * MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY KWANZZA , HAPPY HANAUKKAH, FELIZ NAVIDAD, FESTIVUS FOR THE REST OF US... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: never seen root beer flavor :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 25 2010, 05:11 PM~19419629
> *:wow: never seen root beer flavor :cheesy:
> *


HUNDRED PROOF... :wow:  GOT MY FIREWOOD READY, GONNA EAT THEN GET IT CRACKIN!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2010, 04:19 PM~19419659
> *HUNDRED PROOF... :wow:    GOT MY FIREWOOD READY, GONNA EAT THEN GET IT CRACKIN!
> *


:wow: I'm gona have to find some of that :biggrin: 

U ever try the vinilla flavor with orange soda? One of my favs :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 25 2010, 07:32 PM~19420209
> *
> 
> U ever try the vinilla flavor with orange soda? One of my favs :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: dreamsicle.... They use a bit of half and half as well ...


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 25 2010, 06:56 PM~19420319
> *:yes: dreamsicle.... They use a bit of half and half as well ...
> *


:yes:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

a lot of good stuff in this thread it took me 4 n a half hours to go threw this thread.
from page 1 to tghe end :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 01:04 AM~19421843
> *a lot of good stuff in this thread it took me 4 n a half hours to go threw this thread.
> from page 1 to  tghe end :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 you were to drunk to turn around! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Dumb ass photobucket freezin my comp up  posting this from my phone..


----------



## darkside customs

RIP Teena Marie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

any links to download a good FREE virus spyware thing like norton for my comp. my shit expired and dont have $ to buy it


----------



## Esoteric

i use AVAST


----------



## Esoteric

did some diecasts for a friend


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 26 2010, 10:26 PM~19426943
> *any links to download a good FREE virus spyware  thing like norton for my comp. my shit expired and dont have $ to buy it
> *


Hit up Off Topic on the main board and go into the Download links feast. Damn near anything you could want, you can find in there. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 12:44 AM~19429030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats whats up :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 03:44 AM~19429030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 26 2010, 08:27 PM~19426425
> *RIP Teena Marie
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 26 2010, 07:27 PM~19426425
> *RIP Teena Marie
> *


x2 way to young, I tried to listen to one of her songs this morning..
my wimpy ass could not take it, I really had a thing for her!  :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 27 2010, 11:27 AM~19430896
> *x2 way to young,  I tried to listen to one of her songs this morning..
> my wimpy ass could not take it, I really had a thing for her!   :happysad:
> *


x3 i listened to a song this morning too 

RIP teena n the man she loved rick james :angel:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

anyone ever have this prob...here is my issue...got the car painnted last night...color sanded today....trying to put on the bmf....an the shit wont stick  its new bmf too!! someone save this wagon from death!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 27 2010, 01:40 PM~19431873
> *anyone ever have this prob...here is my issue...got the car painnted last night...color sanded today....trying to put on the bmf....an the shit wont stick   its new bmf too!!  someone save this wagon  from death!!
> *


yeah had that problem too it only works after clear not before


----------



## [email protected]birth

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 27 2010, 04:44 PM~19431909
> *yeah had that problem too it only works after clear not before
> *





yup! lite cote of clear and your good


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2010, 03:55 PM~19432007
> *yup! lite cote of clear and your good
> *


ok its still alive... :biggrin: it was the bmf...the edge of it was no good. :angry: no glue onthe edge i guess :happysad: now its goinon just fine. :cheesy: post pics later ....1st coat clear tomorrow . then i have to wait for the photo etch to get here..put that on then clear 2 more times thn buff an polish :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 27 2010, 05:59 PM~19432531
> *ok its still alive... :biggrin:  it was the bmf...the edge of it  was no good. :angry:  no glue onthe edge i guess :happysad:  now its goinon just fine.  :cheesy: post pics later ....1st coat clear tomorrow . then i have to wait for the photo etch to get here..put that on then  clear 2 more times thn buff an polish :uh:
> *





 got that shit down pat! getter done brother


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2010, 05:36 PM~19432756
> *  got that shit down pat! getter done brother
> *


thanks for them photo etch tips dropped...ill sure be useing them when my suff gets here!! :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 08:59 PM~19433756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you wish that broad was on your phone foo


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2010, 07:20 PM~19433885
> *you wish that broad was on your phone foo
> *


she is.


----------



## DEUCES76

ok so ive sent stuff to some people from lil this year those of u that i sent stuff to has said thank you theres others that havent and i think thats fucked up and i feel ive been disrepected by those people who ive sent stuff to im not sayin any names but if u think i will forgot about this i wont cause ive been good to alot of u guys on here and im not goin to say names or anything like that so next time u ask for something and i send it to u for free and give it to u dont fuckin ask me again thats all i have to say about that and to all my true homies from here thank you very much for sayin thank you to me or lettin me know via text u got ur stuff ive sent so ive said what ive said and thats it Deuces76


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 06:59 PM~19433756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED HER DOWN HERE IN MIAMI WORKING AT "TOOTSIES" I PAY GOOD MONEY....IF YOU KNOW HER PM ME LOL


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437174
> *ok so ive sent stuff to some people from lil this year those of u that i sent stuff to has said thank you theres others that havent and i think thats fucked up and i feel ive been disrepected by those people who ive sent stuff to im not sayin any names but if u think i will forgot about this i wont cause ive been good to alot of u guys on here and im not goin to say names or anything like that so next time u ask for something and i send it to u for free and give it to u dont fuckin ask me again thats all i have to say about that and to all my true homies from here thank you very much for sayin thank you to me or lettin me know via text u got ur stuff ive sent so ive said what ive said and thats it Deuces76
> *



u already know brotha!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 28 2010, 01:51 AM~19437174
> *ok so ive sent stuff to some people from lil this year those of u that i sent stuff to has said thank you theres others that havent and i think thats fucked up and i feel ive been disrepected by those people who ive sent stuff to im not sayin any names but if u think i will forgot about this i wont cause ive been good to alot of u guys on here and im not goin to say names or anything like that so next time u ask for something and i send it to u for free and give it to u dont fuckin ask me again thats all i have to say about that and to all my true homies from here thank you very much for sayin thank you to me or lettin me know via text u got ur stuff ive sent so ive said what ive said and thats it Deuces76
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 05:59 PM~19433756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437174
> *ok so ive sent stuff to some people from lil this year those of u that i sent stuff to has said thank you theres others that havent and i think thats fucked up and i feel ive been disrepected by those people who ive sent stuff to im not sayin any names but if u think i will forgot about this i wont cause ive been good to alot of u guys on here and im not goin to say names or anything like that so next time u ask for something and i send it to u for free and give it to u dont fuckin ask me again thats all i have to say about that and to all my true homies from here thank you very much for sayin thank you to me or lettin me know via text u got ur stuff ive sent so ive said what ive said and thats it Deuces76
> *


 DEUCES your the man. i have it on good authority from Slammed.. 
I will say props and thanks 1,000 times in advance... and just in case i forget?
i should be forgiven because I have a note from my doctor, 
its common knowledge that I am a little mental.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437174
> *ok so ive sent stuff to some people from lil this year those of u that i sent stuff to has said thank you theres others that havent and i think thats fucked up and i feel ive been disrepected by those people who ive sent stuff to im not sayin any names but if u think i will forgot about this i wont cause ive been good to alot of u guys on here and im not goin to say names or anything like that so next time u ask for something and i send it to u for free and give it to u dont fuckin ask me again thats all i have to say about that and to all my true homies from here thank you very much for sayin thank you to me or lettin me know via text u got ur stuff ive sent so ive said what ive said and thats it Deuces76
> *


I'm 50/50 on this , on one hand I see your point , but on the other if I cried and bitched everytime someone didn't say thanks, or fuck off , or some other form of acknowledgement , I'd be on here 9 times a week pissed off , fuck that , this hobby is supposed to be fun , If it's got ya by the balls that bad , it's time to step back for a minute , and rethink why you do it....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 12:21 PM~19439362
> *I'm 50/50 on this , on one hand I see your point , but on the other if I cried and bitched everytime someone didn't say thanks, or fuck off , or some other form of acknowledgement , I'd be on here 9 times a week pissed off , fuck that , this hobby is supposed to be fun , If it's got ya by the balls that bad , it's time to step back for a minute , and rethink why you do it....
> *


*HEARSE YOUR A DIPSHIT !*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2010, 12:56 PM~19439620
> *HEARSE YOUR  A DIPSHIT  !
> *


 :0 :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2010, 09:56 AM~19439620
> *HEARSE YOUR  A DIPSHIT  !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437174
> *ok so ive sent stuff to some people from lil this year those of u that i sent stuff to has said thank you theres others that havent and i think thats fucked up and i feel ive been disrepected by those people who ive sent stuff to im not sayin any names but if u think i will forgot about this i wont cause ive been good to alot of u guys on here and im not goin to say names or anything like that so next time u ask for something and i send it to u for free and give it to u dont fuckin ask me again thats all i have to say about that and to all my true homies from here thank you very much for sayin thank you to me or lettin me know via text u got ur stuff ive sent so ive said what ive said and thats it Deuces76
> *



i too have sent all kinds of things out to people for nothing in return!! some say thanks, some dont! 

the part that pisses me off, i send stuff to people FOR FREE, and a couple times, ive got, "hey man wheres my shit!? WTF!? you said you shipped it!"

first off ITS FUCKING FREE!!!!! quit you bitching!!! second, i am in Canada!! it takes a bit longer to get places due to customs, but if i said ive shipped something, you bet your ass its on its way!! but... for whatever reason i get delayed, you will be notified right away so you know whats up! cause if rolls reversed, thats what i expect in return!! doesnt take but a min to pm someone and say hey, shit happened, its gunnabe shipped in however long, sorry.

but i know where you are coming from, but i just dont take it to heart if they dont say thanks.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 28 2010, 01:27 PM~19439853
> *i too have sent all kinds of things out to people for nothing in return!!  some say thanks, some dont!
> 
> the part that pisses me off,  i send stuff to people FOR FREE, and a couple times, ive got, "hey man wheres my shit!? WTF!?  you said you shipped it!"
> 
> first off ITS FUCKING FREE!!!!!  quit you bitching!!!  second, i am in Canada!! it takes a bit longer to get places due to customs, but if i said ive shipped something, you bet your ass its on its way!!  but... for whatever reason i get delayed, you will be notified right away so you know whats up! cause if rolls reversed, thats what i expect in return!!  doesnt take but a min to pm someone and say hey, shit happened, its gunnabe shipped in however long, sorry.
> 
> but i know where you are coming from, but i just dont take it to heart if they dont say thanks.
> *


hhmmm i hear that!!! well said linc.


----------



## rollindeep408

Still some cold ass shit to not say thanks.... Fuck you..... Kiss my ass say something cause you sure in the fuck had time to type out you want something but it's too much efort to type thanks that is fuckin ungrateful bullshit if you ask me . Ya it's for the hobby but damn that is like when you open the door for someone and they just walk by without saying a fuckin thing or even a head nod or smile like you owe it to them to hold the door :uh: that's when I say your fuckin welcome !


----------



## DEUCES76

if some of u on here think i should rethink about if i should build or not then fuck it im done buildin and postin my shit on here or even helpin anyone out that thinks i dont need to be on here or build anymore so fuck it im done altogether helpin people or hookin people up with kits parts etc


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 28 2010, 12:28 PM~19440338
> *if some of u on here think i should rethink about if i should build or not then fuck it im done buildin and postin my shit on here or even helpin anyone out that thinks i dont need to be on here or build anymore so fuck it im done altogether helpin people or hookin people up with kits parts etc
> *


:wave: that's not the attitude we need here anyways ....




Real talk though Ronnie , I'm sure it's deeper than just a few people not giving gratitude that you hooked them up with something they needed . Your a good dude , but I think you are letting your emotions overcome rational thinking .....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

And FYI , I didnt mean rethink building and posting , I mention rethink hooking up everyone and their brother ...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 28 2010, 12:28 PM~19440338
> *if some of u on here think i should rethink about if i should build or not then fuck it im done buildin and postin my shit on here or even helpin anyone out that thinks i dont need to be on here or build anymore so fuck it im done altogether helpin people or hookin people up with kits parts etc
> *



i hope what i said didnt have anything to do with this comment,

if it did, i meant no disrespect to you at all! and i enjoy watching your builds, and comments on here! giving up the hobby due to a few idiots on here isnt the way to go in my opinion!! your a good guy and a good builder!! dont let fools get the best of you!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2010, 11:56 AM~19439620
> *HEARSE YOUR  A DIPSHIT  !
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 28 2010, 03:06 PM~19440592
> *i hope what i said didnt have anything to do with this comment,
> 
> if it did, i meant no disrespect to you at all! and i enjoy watching your builds, and comments on here!  giving up the hobby due to a few idiots on here isnt the way to go in my opinion!!  your a good guy and a good builder!!  dont let fools get the best of you!!
> *


x2 i put a post on the wanted thread for a impala an he sent me a 68 caprice resin kit FREE :wow: !!! I COUDNT THANK HIM ENUOGH :cheesy: !!! you are a great dude in my book not just because of what you did for me but what you do to help everyone in this hobby..your a great builder an i also like checkin out your builds..like link said dont let a few fools bring you down..just keep them fools on the sidelines there off the team!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 10:21 AM~19439362
> *I'm 50/50 on this , on one hand I see your point , but on the other if I cried and bitched everytime someone didn't say thanks, or fuck off , or some other form of acknowledgement , I'd be on here 9 times a week pissed off , fuck that , this hobby is supposed to be fun , If it's got ya by the balls that bad , it's time to step back for a minute , and rethink why you do it....
> *


 Hey Rev.. Thanks.. 











P.S. FUCK OFF :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## darkside customs

Ronnie, I know Ive thanked you a billion times bro for things youve done....
Youve hooked it up before....
68 front and rear bumpers
1109's
62 Impy
Hell, you are always willing to give something if it helps someone else out...
So, again.... Thanks bro....

Ive sent shit out to people before and the majority have thanked me, but there are a few that have never even said so much as kiss my ass or nothing.... Im not gonna sit around dwelling on it though.... I just keep on doin what Im doin.... and to hell with the rest...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2010, 04:53 PM~19440911
> *Ronnie, I know Ive thanked you a billion times bro for things youve done....
> Youve hooked it up before....
> 68 front and rear bumpers
> 1109's
> 62 Impy
> Hell, you are always willing to give something if it helps someone else out...
> So, again.... Thanks bro....
> 
> Ive sent shit out to people before and the majority have thanked me, but there are a few that have never even said so much as kiss my ass or nothing.... Im not gonna sit around dwelling on it though.... I just keep on doin what Im doin.... and to hell with the rest...
> *


X2, I'm pretty sure I've never dealt with Ronnie, but whenever someone helps me out I ALWAYS thank them. I've sent things to people and got nothing, it's like they drop off the planet. To hell with em, it's not about everyone else, it's about my love for the hobby.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 28 2010, 01:52 PM~19440907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know them chicks are 16


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2010, 10:56 AM~19439620
> *HEARSE YOUR  A DIPSHIT  !
> *


Um, it's "you're" not "your" ..... Dipshit ....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437174
> *ok so ive sent stuff to some people from lil this year those of u that i sent stuff to has said thank you theres others that havent and i think thats fucked up and i feel ive been disrepected by those people who ive sent stuff to im not sayin any names but if u think i will forgot about this i wont cause ive been good to alot of u guys on here and im not goin to say names or anything like that so next time u ask for something and i send it to u for free and give it to u dont fuckin ask me again thats all i have to say about that and to all my true homies from here thank you very much for sayin thank you to me or lettin me know via text u got ur stuff ive sent so ive said what ive said and thats it Deuces76
> *


preach on it lil brother :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 28 2010, 01:52 PM~19440907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 IM FROM CALI TOO, I KNOW FOR A FACT, THAT MOST OF THOSE GIRLS 
ARE FULL OF SELFISH AIR.. KB, I KNOW YOUR TO SMART TO LET THOSE 
HO-WHAS AROUND YOUR DAUGHTER? 
THEY WILL WAIT UNTIL SHE'S 13, THEN TRY TO GET HER TO TAKE DRUGS. 
QUIT SCHOOL... TURN BI, START STRIPING, AND TURN TRICKS...
THERE BIG PAYDIRT, WOULD BE TO GET CAUGHT IN A HOTEL WITH 
CHARLIE SHEEN OR MICHELL JORDEN.... AND THEY ALL THINK THERE GOING TO BE IN A MOVIE WITH JOHNY DEPP..,


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 02:21 PM~19441093
> *Um, it's "you're" not "your" ..... Dipshit ....
> *


thats funny! dumbass needs to rethink his typing... :biggrin: 

And im with ya ronnie...im one to try and help..even give extra free shit of mine constantly..just cuz thats me and my way of doin things..but if i do or dont get a thanks..doesnt burn me as much as someone sayin that my stuff is junk in their eyes..when they've never even gotten anything from me... just disgusting to come on here with that type of bullshit always happening.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2010, 02:36 PM~19441216
> *thats funny!  dumbass needs to rethink his typing... :biggrin:
> .doesnt burn me as much as someone sayin that my stuff is junk in their eyes..when they've never even gotten anything from me... just disgusting to come on here with that type of bullshit always happening.
> *


:yessad: some dicksmacks breed nothing but hate in their hearts .... It must really suck to live like that ....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and to think they live in the same damned state.... you must feel SOOOO LUCKY!

wish i haad some asshole like that to hate on me from my state....  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 03:21 PM~19441093
> *Um, it's "you're" not "your" ..... Dipshit ....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:drama:

Dueces is simply stating a fact that he was pissed off cause some people dont have the manners in saying thanks anymore. Most of us will agree with you Dueces.  For all you fellas out there who still hook it the fuck up and keep this hobby alive... Linc, Sr woodgrain, Darren, Jeff, Nate, and a few others I've dealt with Thank you! 


Now for everyone else..................

*SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD*

:biggrin: Thank you!! :roflmao: 


cue announcer:
***This post is intended to get you back to building and has no effect on how I feel about anyone. Users are subject to being pissed off, and may experience emotions of anger or suicide. Stop listening to Scur-rape-init, if you become sexually aroused for more then 10 seconds, have heart palpatations, or can only see pitch black cause your head is up your ass. See your doctor if problems persist and ask him about taking vagisil to get rid of your crotch rot.*** :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 28 2010, 06:50 PM~19442745
> *:drama:
> 
> Dueces is simply stating a fact that he was pissed off cause some people dont have the manners in saying thanks anymore. Most of us will agree with you Dueces.    For all you fellas out there who still hook it the fuck up and keep this hobby alive... Linc, Sr woodgrain, Darren, Jeff, Nate, and a few others I've dealt with Thank you!
> Now for everyone else..................
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD
> 
> :biggrin: Thank you!! :roflmao:
> cue announcer:
> ***This post is intended to get you back to building and has no effect on how I feel about anyone. Users are subject to being pissed off, and may experience emotions of anger or suicide. Stop listening to Scur-rape-init, if you become sexually aroused for more then 10 seconds, have heart palpatations, or can only see pitch black cause your head is up your ass. See your doctor if problems persist and ask him about taking vagisil to get rid of your crotch rot.***  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Dec 28 2010, 04:43 PM~19441273-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yessad: some dicksmacks breed nothing but hate in their hearts .... It must really suck to live like that ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2010, 04:45 PM~19441295
> *and to think they live in the same damned state.... you must feel SOOOO LUCKY!
> 
> wish i haad some asshole like that to hate on me from my state....   :biggrin:
> *


You guys should get together and combine the resin items you offer and label your name as 

*RAGGY ASS RESIN * ! Where half casted items is our trade mark !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2010, 07:04 PM~19442856
> *You  guys  should  get  together  and  combine  the  resin  items  you offer  and  label  your  name  as
> 
> RAGGY  ASS RESIN  !  Where half  casted  items  is our  trade  mark !
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2010, 06:04 PM~19442856
> *You  guys  should  get  together  and  combine  the  resin  items  you offer  and  label  your  name  as
> 
> DONT HATE ''BROTHER'' , I KNOW YOU WISH YOU COULD CAST PARTS LIKE ME.... IF YA WANT SOME , JUST ASK....
> 
> [/u][/i]*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2010, 03:45 PM~19441295
> *and to think they live in the same damned state.... you must feel SOOOO LUCKY!
> 
> wish i haad some asshole like that to hate on me from my state....   :biggrin:
> *


i have been told i was a asshole.we may not be in the same state but if you want ill hate you. :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 07:07 PM~19442883
> *CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR...    WE MIGHT HAVE A COLLABO IN THE WORKS....
> DONT HATE ''BROTHER'' , I KNOW YOU WISH YOU COULD CAST PARTS LIKE ME.... IF YA WANT SOME , JUST ASK....
> 
> 
> *


 :drama:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 28 2010, 05:50 PM~19442745
> *:drama:
> 
> Dueces is simply stating a fact that he was pissed off cause some people dont have the manners in saying thanks anymore. Most of us will agree with you Dueces.    For all you fellas out there who still hook it the fuck up and keep this hobby alive... Linc, Sr woodgrain, Darren, Jeff, Nate, and a few others I've dealt with Thank you!
> Now for everyone else..................
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD
> 
> :biggrin: Thank you!! :roflmao:
> cue announcer:
> ***This post is intended to get you back to building and has no effect on how I feel about anyone. Users are subject to being pissed off, and may experience emotions of anger or suicide. Stop listening to Scur-rape-init, if you become sexually aroused for more then 10 seconds, have heart palpatations, or can only see pitch black cause your head is up your ass. See your doctor if problems persist and ask him about taking vagisil to get rid of your crotch rot.***  :biggrin:
> *


ur welcome scur-rape-init 
:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 07:07 PM~19442883
> *CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR...    WE MIGHT HAVE A COLLABO IN THE WORKS....
> DONT HATE ''BROTHER'' , I KNOW YOU WISH YOU COULD CAST PARTS LIKE ME.... IF YA WANT SOME , JUST ASK....
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 08:07 PM~19442883
> *CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR...    WE MIGHT HAVE A COLLABO IN THE WORKS....
> DONT HATE ''BROTHER'' , I KNOW YOU WISH YOU COULD CAST PARTS LIKE ME.... IF YA WANT SOME , JUST ASK....
> 
> 
> *


LOL! Naw i want items that i can use and look good ! Plus you done forgot i do my own resin item's Fuck buck.


----------



## Siim123




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 28 2010, 07:20 PM~19442993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 28 2010, 06:20 PM~19442993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

i smell a fight. :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2010, 06:16 PM~19442954
> *LOL!    Naw  i  want  items   that  i  can  use  and  look  good  !   Plus  you  done  forgot  i  do  my  own  resin  item's  Fuck buck.
> *


YOU RIGHT DOWN THE ROAD! 10 MINUTES! COME ON OVER AND JUDGE YOURSELF...... HELL , ILL GO TO THE SHOP SO ITS ONLY A BLOCK WALK FOR YOU IF THE WIFE WONT LET YOU USE THE CAR!! COME ON OVER AND SEE WHATS UP AT  <span style=\'color:green\'> HEARSES HOUSE OF RESIN!!!!</span> ILL EEN SEND YA HOME WITH A HATER BAG OF GOODIES TO USE IN YOUR BUILDS AND SAY YOU MADE YOURSELF! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 28 2010, 06:26 PM~19443034
> *i smell a fight. :wow:
> *


NAH THAT SHORT TATTOOED MIDGET HOOKER CANT DO SHIT BUT SMACK NUTTS..... FUCKER COULDNT EVEN SWING HIGH ENOUGH TO THROW A BUNCH... :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 06:29 PM~19443053
> *YOU RIGHT DOWN THE ROAD! 10 MINUTES! COME ON OVER AND JUDGE YOURSELF...... HELL , ILL GO TO THE SHOP SO ITS ONLY A BLOCK WALK FOR YOU IF THE WIFE WONT LET YOU USE THE CAR!! COME ON OVER AND SEE WHATS UP AT  <span style=\'color:green\'> HEARSES HOUSE OF RESIN!!!!</span> ILL EEN SEND YA HOME WITH A HATER BAG OF GOODIES TO USE IN YOUR BUILDS AND SAY YOU MADE YOURSELF! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Dec 28 2010, 07:31 PM~19443084-->
> 
> 
> 
> NAH THAT SHORT TATTOOED MIDGET HOOKER CANT DO SHIT BUT SMACK NUTTS..... FUCKER COULDNT EVEN SWING HIGH ENOUGH TO THROW A BUNCH...  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 07:29 PM~19443053
> *YOU RIGHT DOWN THE ROAD! 10 MINUTES! COME ON OVER AND JUDGE YOURSELF...... HELL , ILL GO TO THE SHOP SO ITS ONLY A BLOCK WALK FOR YOU IF THE WIFE WONT LET YOU USE THE CAR!! COME ON OVER AND SEE WHATS UP AT  <span style=\'color:green\'> HEARSES HOUSE OF RESIN!!!!</span> ILL EEN SEND YA HOME WITH A HATER BAG OF GOODIES TO USE IN YOUR BUILDS AND SAY YOU MADE YOURSELF! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 28 2010, 07:34 PM~19443105
> *send my shit also that would be nice
> *


dam i know.i need to get your stuff over to you too.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 28 2010, 06:34 PM~19443105
> *
> *


PM SENT CARL.....  :happysad:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 28 2010, 06:36 PM~19443131
> *dam i know.i need to get your stuff over to you too.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 28 2010, 07:46 PM~19443214
> *
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 28 2010, 09:50 PM~19443241
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 28 2010, 08:46 PM~19443727
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 28 2010, 10:35 PM~19444980
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> Nor cal right there cooks 70 is a bad ass bitch with a bad ass bitch inside :biggrin:*


----------



## dig_derange

:wow: nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

'Nother G-Body may be entering my garage soon  :cheesy: :biggrin: :x: :boink: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2010, 01:38 PM~19448777
> *'Nother G-Body may be entering my garage soon  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :x:  :boink:  :naughty:  :h5:
> *



:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i WISH it was as clean as yours... but i think its about as clean as the GN was  :h5:
however, its NOT a buick this time. but WILL have the heart of one :biggrin:

also... a lil cool fact. in 86 my mom ordered a Cutlass exactly like this one, with bucket seats, and the whole 442 package... lol she was cool back in the day :biggrin: that is until my dad totaled it :roflmao:









but yeah now i gotta get the garage this clean again :uh: anyone need a regal interior?


----------



## darkside customs

how come hearse and mini always clown on each other? U think u guys coulda taken it to the hotel, motel, holiday inn by now. U guys are like a married couple...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 29 2010, 12:26 PM~19449070
> *how come hearse and mini always clown on each other? U think u guys coulda taken it to the hotel, motel, holiday inn by now. U guys are like a married couple...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2010, 12:53 PM~19448864
> *i WISH it was as clean as yours... but i think its about as clean as the GN was   :h5:
> however, its NOT a buick this time. but WILL have the heart of one :biggrin:
> 
> also... a lil cool fact. in 86 my mom ordered a Cutlass exactly like this one, with bucket seats, and the whole 442 package... lol she was cool back in the day :biggrin: that is until my dad totaled it :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah now i gotta get the garage this clean again :uh: anyone need a regal interior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


however.. if its clean enough and runs well i may just skip to paint.. :x:


----------



## kustombuilder

Good morning brothas. :biggrin: 
Kustoms daily motivation picture.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 29 2010, 11:26 AM~19449070-->
> 
> 
> 
> how come hearse and mini always clown on each other? U think u guys coulda taken it to the hotel, motel, holiday inn by now. U guys are like a married couple...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny ass hell.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 10:53 AM~19448864
> *i WISH it was as clean as yours... but i think its about as clean as the GN was   :h5:
> however, its NOT a buick this time. but WILL have the heart of one :biggrin:
> 
> also... a lil cool fact. in 86 my mom ordered a Cutlass exactly like this one, with bucket seats, and the whole 442 package... lol she was cool back in the day :biggrin: that is until my dad totaled it :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah now i gotta get the garage this clean again :uh: anyone need a regal interior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great new's about your new whip.. and moms will always be cool,, thats moms..
> good luck with that youngster! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEUCES76_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437174
> *ok so ive sent stuff to some people from lil this year those of u that i sent stuff to has said thank you theres others that havent and i think thats fucked up and i feel ive been disrepected by those people who ive sent stuff to im not sayin any names but if u think i will forgot about this i wont cause ive been good to alot of u guys on here and im not goin to say names or anything like that so next time u ask for something and i send it to u for free and give it to u dont fuckin ask me again thats all i have to say about that and to all my true homies from here thank you very much for sayin thank you to me or lettin me know via text u got ur stuff ive sent so ive said what ive said and thats it Deuces76
> *


 On the topic of gratitude.. This is some outrageously clean shit that Badgass is hooking me up with as i speak.. ON THE TOPIC OF GRATITUDE..MR DEUCES76 
is also hooking me up, with his expert touch's on a car of the same make and model..
as favor from another homie slammed, they both could have told me to piss off..
but they did'nt.. half this whole site is helping me with my collection.. 
I will run out of money and patients each and every time before i run out of 
gratitude...


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 29 2010, 01:41 PM~19449631
> *Good morning brothas. :biggrin:
> Kustoms daily motivation picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the nudes  :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 29 2010, 01:50 PM~19449701
> *wheres the nudes    :wow:  :wow:
> *


gotz alot of nudes but you guys cant handle it. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

yall should keep that shit elsewhere my nephew cant even come to this site no more because of shit like this.

i appreciate bitches as much as the next man but theres a time and place for that


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 02:10 PM~19449822
> *yall should keep that shit elsewhere my nephew cant even come to this site no more because of shit like this.
> 
> i appreciate bitches as much as the next man but theres a time and place for that
> *


cool.just trying to help my fellow man out.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2010, 01:53 PM~19448864
> *i WISH it was as clean as yours... but i think its about as clean as the GN was   :h5:
> however, its NOT a buick this time. but WILL have the heart of one :biggrin:
> 
> also... a lil cool fact. in 86 my mom ordered a Cutlass exactly like this one, with bucket seats, and the whole 442 package... lol she was cool back in the day :biggrin: that is until my dad totaled it :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah now i gotta get the garage this clean again :uh: anyone need a regal interior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As clean as Mine?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 29 2010, 10:41 PM~19449631
> *Good morning brothas. :biggrin:
> Kustoms daily motivation picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: 

That's one fucking fat bitch. I don't know what you guys see in cottage cheese :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 29 2010, 01:17 PM~19449863
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> That's one fucking fat bitch. I don't know what you guys see in cottage cheese :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


thats hardly fat :uh: thats a succulent woman right there cant stand skinny hoes if a bitch cant eat a steak in one sitting she isnt worth the fuck


----------



## Siim123

For America maybe it isnt fat :happysad: :happysad:
















Sorry for saying so, but I don't see why a bitch should be as fat as King Kong


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 02:18 PM~19449874
> *thats hardly fat :uh:  thats a succulent woman right there cant stand skinny hoes if a bitch cant eat a steak in one sitting she isnt worth the fuck
> *


agreed


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 29 2010, 01:21 PM~19449901
> *For America maybe it isnt fat  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for saying so, but I don't see why a bitch should be as fat as King Kong
> *


youre too young to understand


----------



## Siim123

Maybe so..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 02:24 PM~19449933
> *youre too young to understand
> *


true.haha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Dec 29 2010, 03:15 PM~19449845-->
> 
> 
> 
> As clean as Mine?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your g body..
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Jan 31 2010, 11:53 PM~16473202
> *Ok so i havn't been building lately due to being on the hunt for another 1:1. After about 4-5 months of searchin i found one of my favorite G-Body's since i was a kid.
> 83 Olds Cutlass....34,000 miles, 442 wheels, 3.8 v6. flowmaster exhaust. very very very minimal rust.  Previous owner bought it from a guy that picked it up in Virginia. I think i got a hell of a deal on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 11:18 PM~19449874
> *thats hardly fat :uh:  thats a succulent woman right there cant stand skinny hoes if a bitch cant eat a steak in one sitting she isnt worth the fuck
> *


I'd take these instead


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 29 2010, 01:34 PM~19449996
> *I'd take these instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doubt them chicks have half the skills my lady does, never dated a bitch based on looks did that a few times and it was nothing but trouble. i got me a thick chick than can cook,clean, change her own oil and rebuild her brakes and lay down some sick murals on models.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 29 2010, 01:34 PM~19449996
> *I'd take these instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



x2!  :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 02:40 PM~19450036
> *doubt them chicks have half the skills my lady does, never dated a bitch based on looks did that a few times and it was nothing but trouble. i got me a thick chick than can cook,clean, change her own oil and rebuild her brakes and lay down some sick murals on models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd: pretty bitches typically just want to be catered to & have no brain, battin' lashes and laugh at whatever you say as long as you takin care of their asses. I went through my share of those. fine as hell though :uh: 

I finally got lucky & found a cute chick w/ skills, a brain and & awesome mother. She don't change brakes though :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hobby lobby . Go get them.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 29 2010, 02:17 PM~19449863
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> That's one fucking fat bitch. I don't know what you guys see in cottage cheese :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


theres a big difference in thick and fat.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 29 2010, 03:17 PM~19449863
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> That's one fucking fat bitch. I don't know what you guys see in cottage cheese :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :wow: no way... perfect for me rite there...lol.. not fat not a tooth pick just right!!


----------



## Siim123

Well in this side of the ocean this is considered fat :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 29 2010, 05:11 PM~19450672
> *Well in this side of the ocean this is considered fat  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :roflmao: :boink:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I agree with Siim that chick is fat! (but not obese) The one in his pic (from Europe) is thick, and who gives a shit? We should all just be happy to have someone. But then again I'm skinny and poor so I cant feed nor carry no fat chicks. :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 29 2010, 03:45 PM~19450490
> *Hobby lobby . Go get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome, don't forget to print you a coupon 1st!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2010, 04:27 PM~19449956
> *your g body..
> *


Oh..Yes. Sold a few months ago. Regret it now though.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 29 2010, 03:41 PM~19449631
> *Good morning brothas. :biggrin:
> Kustoms daily motivation picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





there isnt anything thick about this bish................. shes straight FAT!



cute face but shes fat as fuck! like if she lost say...............................40-50lbs...............then we can talk................... shes nothing but FAT lol


i dont dig broads that weigh more then me lol and im a buck ninty


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 29 2010, 06:19 PM~19450743
> *I agree with Siim that chick is fat! (but not obese) The one in his pic (from Europe) is thick, and who gives a shit? We should all just be happy to have someone. But then again I'm skinny and poor so I cant feed nor carry no fat chicks.  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 06:18 PM~19451291
> *there isnt anything thick about this bish................. shes straight FAT!
> cute face but shes fat as fuck! like if she lost say...............................40-50lbs...............then we can talk................... shes nothing but FAT lol
> i dont dig broads that weigh more then me lol and im a buck ninty
> *


lmfao!!! maybe it was dem big ass hooter's that got me.. :wow: but im not throwing that bitch out the bed.. :boink: ima sucker for some big o'l hooters...lol.... :yes: (ima chubby chaser) like's me some meat with my pottato's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wave: <------ loves me a thick bitch


----------



## [email protected]

im not sayin i like a twig bish either, i cant stand a chick with no meat on her bones, but im not diggin a chick with to much meat on her bones lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 05:15 PM~19451796
> *im not sayin i like a twig bish either, i cant stand a chick with no meat on her bones, but im not diggin a chick with to much meat on her bones lol
> *


i like tiny!!

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

so you guys want me to post pics of skinnier chicks. :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 29 2010, 07:31 PM~19451422
> *:wave: <------ loves me a thick bitch
> *



:werd:


----------



## 8-Ball

i like mine thick as a plate of yams with extra syrup but i do have a weight limit cant be bigger then me and im 285 but the chick in question is thick and can get it.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 28 2010, 08:20 PM~19442993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amen. This shit gets ridiculous in here sometimes.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 29 2010, 07:43 PM~19452824
> *Amen. This shit gets ridiculous in here sometimes.
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 28 2010, 07:56 AM~19439620-->
> 
> 
> 
> *HEARSE YOU'RE  A DIPSHIT  !*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed it for you and agree 100%
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2010, 11:36 AM~19441216
> *thats funny!  dumbass needs to rethink his typing... :biggrin:
> *


dude always got hearse' nuts in his mouth..... whats the deal? are you two homos secretly trading resin dildos?

and looks at KB.... always tryin to instigate shit to keep the fight going.... love the pics tho.... i'd nail that bitch....


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2010, 07:59 PM~19452988
> *fixed it for you and agree 100%
> dude always got hearse' nuts in his mouth..... whats the deal? are you two homos secretly trading resin dildos?
> 
> and looks at KB.... always tryin to instigate shit to keep the fight going.... love the pics tho.... i'd nail that bitch....
> *


 :nono: :nono: :squint:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Dec 29 2010, 01:10 PM~19449822-->
> 
> 
> 
> yall should keep that shit elsewhere my nephew cant even come to this site no more because of shit like this.
> 
> i appreciate bitches as much as the next man but theres a time and place for that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 i am 100 percent straight. but i still dont need this when i come on layitlow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 01:40 PM~19450036
> *doubt them chicks have half the skills my lady does, never dated a bitch based on looks did that a few times and it was nothing but trouble. i got me a thick chick than can cook,clean, change her own oil and rebuild her brakes and lay down some sick murals on models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if she has a sister, cousin or aunt, who can do Bare metal foil and does not weigh more than i do? then I am a cali home owner with a marriage proposal!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Dec 29 2010, 12:41 PM~19449631
> *Good morning brothas. :biggrin:
> Kustoms daily motivation picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I would not want any body no bigger than this.. I was a kid back then, but I remember the days, when girls this big where alot easier to get along with because they did not get as much attention as the skinnier girls... :uh: now that everybody is jocking the booty? they walk around with there head in the sky just like the rest of them.. and if that aint bad enough? the lesbians in cali get all the girls and get 
away with bloody murder... men really need to evolve above the bullshit, so the girls that do have a nice body, can learn a little humility!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2010, 07:59 PM~19452988
> *fixed it for you and agree 100%
> dude always got hearse' nuts in his mouth..... whats the deal? are you two homos secretly trading resin dildos?
> 
> and looks at KB.... always tryin to instigate shit to keep the fight going.... love the pics tho.... i'd nail that bitch....
> *


LOL yall are funny, but we keep this "girly" pic goin.....i believe its yasmin black?! she was a lil thing with them huge titties, looks like she's relaxed a lil since, but id still give her my time of day!!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 03:18 PM~19449874
> *thats hardly fat :uh:  thats a succulent woman right there cant stand skinny hoes if a bitch cant eat a steak in one sitting she isnt worth the fuck
> *


Dude i cant tell u how much i appreciate this statement right here! My womans gotta have some thickness to her...somethin to grab on to if u will. Cannot STAND stick chicks. Might as well date a damn mop lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 29 2010, 05:26 PM~19453247
> *:nono:  :nono:  :squint:
> *


go back and read from page 984 and get off my fukkin back


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Dec 29 2010, 01:34 PM~19449996-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take these instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Dec 29 2010, 04:18 PM~19451291
> *there isnt anything thick about this bish................. shes straight FAT!
> cute face but shes fat as fuck! like if she lost say...............................40-50lbs...............then we can talk................... shes nothing but FAT lol
> i dont dig broads that weigh more then me lol and im a buck ninty
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Linc_@Dec 29 2010, 05:43 PM~19452046
> *i like tiny!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


this is my style ALL DAY! 
:boink: :naughty:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 05:18 PM~19451291
> *there isnt anything thick about this bish................. shes straight FAT!
> cute face but shes fat as fuck! like if she lost say...............................40-50lbs...............then we can talk................... shes nothing but FAT lol
> i dont dig broads that weigh more then me lol and im a buck ninty
> *


 Sorry jeff you call that fat I call it fun big girls try harder I loves me some fusion for the pushin but then again I'm fat as fuck so it's kinda one sided lol bit I wasn't always a fat ass but always love me hella thick bitch with a gang of ass hahaha


----------



## [email protected]

I'd take these instead  













this bish is what im talkin about, and any one of you that say you would take that fat bitch over this chicken head............. your crazy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 29 2010, 07:03 PM~19454149
> *Sorry jeff you call that fat I call it fun big girls try harder I loves me some fusion for the pushin but then again I'm fat as fuck so it's kinda one sided lol bit I wasn't always a fat ass but always love me hella thick bitch with a gang of ass hahaha
> *


fatter bitches suck dick better cuz they hungry :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 12:03 AM~19454155
> *I'd take these instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bish is what im talkin about, and any one of you that say you would take that fat bitch over this chicken head............. your crazy
> *


HOW ABOUT I JUST SOLVE THIS AN I TAKE THEM BOTH... :wow: :yes: :naughty: :boink: I LIKE ALIL VARIETY :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 30 2010, 01:05 AM~19454170
> *HOW ABOUT I JUST SOLVE THIS AN I TAKE THEM BOTH... :wow:  :yes:  :naughty:  :boink:
> *





well ide take both, but the fatty can sit in the corner with her big mac and watch :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 30 2010, 01:04 AM~19454165
> *fatter bitches suck dick better cuz they hungry  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 12:07 AM~19454187
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS IS TOO FUNNY IM OUT ...IM DONE WITH THESE PIGS....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 30 2010, 01:08 AM~19454197
> *THIS IS TOO FUNNY IM OUT ...IM DONE WITH THESE PIGS....
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



come on man, the night crews just gettin started :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
4 Members: 716 LAYIN LOW, JPR1772, Hydrohype, CNDYBLU66SS




show your face ninja :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 12:09 AM~19454208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> come on man, the night crews just gettin started :biggrin:
> *


I HERE YA...LOL..CRASHED OUT 3:30 A.M. LAST NIGHT..LOL... KEEP PUTIN THESE SKINNY/FAT PIGS ON HERE AN WE WILL GET NOTHING DONE..LOL....ITS STILL FUN THUOGH.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 30 2010, 01:18 AM~19454298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:11 PM~19454229
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 716 LAYIN LOW, JPR1772, Hydrohype, CNDYBLU66SS
> show your face ninja :biggrin:
> *


 My ninja :biggrin: I've had my fun with them fat and skinny I still choose chunky


----------



## Hydrohype

less filling or taste great? two woman can have the same body, same hair, same breast.
same pretty face.. but for me to choose one? 
I want the one that laugh's more, cum's more, know's how to be lady..
and taste better down south... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 01:22 AM~19454355
> *My ninja  :biggrin:  I've had my fun with them fat and skinny I still choose chunky
> *





still a homie, i just wouldnt go out pickin up broads with ya :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2010, 11:18 PM~19454298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the good ole days of bs with the night crew


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:26 PM~19454402
> *still a homie, i just wouldnt go out pickin up broads with ya :biggrin:
> *


I'll go with ya homie I'll be the one who takes the thick chick while you fuck with the bitches who just lay there in bed cause they think there so fine they doing you a favor by letting you fuck them :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 01:37 AM~19454535
> *I'll go with ya homie I'll be the one who takes the thick chick while you fuck with the bitches who just lay there in bed cause they think there so fine they doing you a favor by letting you fuck them  :uh:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hey now, i didnt say that was the only thing i go for, and take a look back, i said i dont do chicks that come close to my weight, ill settle for a lil thick chick, she just can be fat lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 12:37 AM~19454535
> *I'll go with ya homie I'll be the one who takes the thick chick while you fuck with the bitches who just lay there in bed cause they think there so fine they doing you a favor by letting you fuck them  :uh:
> *


fucknn THANK YOU.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:39 AM~19454565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey now, i didnt say that was the only thing i go for, and take a look back, i said i dont do chicks that come close to my weight, ill settle for a lil thick chick, she just can be fat lol
> *



Spell check :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 29 2010, 07:37 PM~19454535
> *I'll go with ya homie I'll be the one who takes the thick chick while you fuck with the bitches who just lay there in bed cause they think there so fine they doing you a favor by letting you fuck them  :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 01:42 AM~19454600
> *Spell check :biggrin:
> *





:0 the truth does come out huh :biggrin: i know i forgot the ''T'' lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 01:41 AM~19454597
> *fucknn THANK YOU.
> *





umm................ should we talk about your 15 sec. of fame?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 29 2010, 11:39 PM~19454565-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey now, i didnt say that was the only thing i go for, and take a look back, i said i dont do chicks that come close to my weight, ill settle for a lil thick chick, she just can be fat lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you jeff I don't like fuckin tubby ass bitchs like homie said as long as she ain't bigger then me or have no ass :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2010, 11:41 PM~19454597
> *fucknn THANK YOU.
> *


Been there D fuck all that there too much maintenance for me I'd rather spend that extra time building :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2010, 06:59 PM~19452988
> *fixed it for you and agree 100%
> dude always got hearse' nuts in his mouth..... whats the deal? are you two homos secretly trading resin dildos?
> 
> and looks at KB.... always tryin to instigate shit to keep the fight going.... love the pics tho.... i'd nail that bitch....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DEEZ NUTZ


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 12:54 AM~19454731
> *umm................ should we talk about your 15 sec. of fame?
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :happysad: :uh:  :wow:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

Does Anybody know if hoppin hydros is still sellin shit


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 01:59 AM~19454811
> *:0  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :uh:    :wow:
> *






with your best ''O'' face :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 01:25 AM~19454387
> *less filling or taste great? two woman can have the same body, same hair, same breast.
> same pretty face.. but for me to choose one?
> I want the one that laugh's more, cum's more, know's how to be lady..
> and taste better down south... :biggrin:
> *




Now damn it Markie, you know black guys dont eat poonani!! :0 Must be them crazy pills you been taking!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 01:09 AM~19454975
> *Now damn it Markie, you know black guys dont eat poonani!! :0  Must be them crazy pills you been taking!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


lol, what black dudes you know?


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 02:10 AM~19454998
> *lol, what black dudes you know?
> *



youre too young for this conversation Boy! Go sit down and think about the last girl your fingered. Eattin pussy is a whole different ball game you aint had time for yet :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:14 AM~19455077
> *youre too young for this conversation Boy! Go sit down and think about the last girl your fingered. Eattin pussy is a whole different ball game you aint had time for yet :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2010, 08:59 PM~19452988
> *fixed it for you and agree 100%
> dude always got hearse' nuts in his mouth..... whats the deal? are you two homos secretly trading resin dildos?
> 
> and looks at KB.... always tryin to instigate shit to keep the fight going.... love the pics tho.... i'd nail that bitch....
> *


  just so you know im real cool with both of them and they know im messing with them.


----------



## [email protected]

new page, i gotta give the homies somethin to look at

























now this to me is a real nice thick!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:14 AM~19455077
> *youre too young for this conversation Boy! Go sit down and think about the last girl your fingered. Eattin pussy is a whole different ball game you aint had time for yet :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

jeff your fired. :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 29 2010, 09:26 PM~19453247
> *:nono:  :nono:  :squint:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 02:18 AM~19455135
> *jeff your fired. :angry:
> *





:dunno: i had to post something for everyone to look at :biggrin: some like um big, and some like um smaller  so i killed two birds with one stone  you like the top one huh D :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 12:03 AM~19454871
> *with your best ''O'' face  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 29 2010, 11:16 PM~19455102
> * just so you know im real cool with both of them and they know im messing with them.
> *


 :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

Go to your room Jeff, you're grounded. I damn near lost my dinner when I seen that pic.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 12:20 AM~19455179
> *:dunno: i had to post something for everyone to look at :biggrin:  some like um big, and some like um smaller   so i killed two birds with one stone   you like the top one huh D :biggrin:
> *


not that big. :wow: :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 30 2010, 12:22 AM~19455199
> *:h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2010, 02:23 AM~19455213
> *Go to your room Jeff, you're grounded. I damn near lost my dinner when I seen that pic.
> *





i aint goin no where right now lol............... im havein fun with the homies :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 12:16 AM~19455107
> *new page, i gotta give the homies somethin to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now this to me is a real nice thick!
> *


Oh damn jeff I knew it bro your wrong for that one :barf:


----------



## grimreaper69

Thick is great, but MAMMOTH is UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 01:14 AM~19455077
> *youre too young for this conversation Boy! Go sit down and think about the last girl your fingered. Eattin pussy is a whole different ball game you aint had time for yet :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: been there, done that B!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 02:24 AM~19455234
> *not that big. :wow:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, seriously!! :twak: The fat shit has to go! It's time to be realistic here.... Stick with what you got.  If your woman's fucking your ugly asses, you're a lucky bastard to begin with. :roflmao: Stop day dreamin and go snag your old lady :sprint: :boink:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 02:25 AM~19455250
> *Oh damn jeff I knew it bro your wrong for that one  :barf:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2010, 02:25 AM~19455264
> *Thick is great, but MAMMOTH is UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 new page lol














now quit cryin :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 02:26 AM~19455267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  been there, done that B!
> *



oh the price of youth. I used to say I was bangin chicks when I was 14 too  My dick didnt get wet til I could actually drive


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 12:29 AM~19455318
> *:0  new page lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now quit cryin :biggrin:
> *


 Not enough ass for me but I wouldn't kick her out of bed


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:29 AM~19455329
> *oh the price of youth. I used to say I was bangin chicks when I was 14 too  My dick didnt get wet til I could actually drive
> *





lol i heard you didnt get your drivers license till last year :0 and your 35 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 02:30 AM~19455340
> *Not enough ass for me but I wouldn't kick her out of bed
> *





truth!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 02:31 AM~19455346
> *lol i heard you didnt get your drivers license till last year :0  and your 35 :0  :0
> *




:uh: 30, ass! and so what I didnt get laid til I was 29! Still gotta figure out how I got a 9, 8, 6, 1 year old.... Must be the mail mans. :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

i got pics for days if you guys want them. :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 02:33 AM~19455369
> *i got pics for days if you guys want them. :cheesy:
> *



:yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 12:30 AM~19455340
> *Not enough ass for me but I wouldn't kick her out of bed
> *


x2


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 12:29 AM~19455329
> *oh the price of youth. I used to say I was bangin chicks when I was 14 too  My dick didnt get wet til I could actually drive
> *


 Scrape you ain't lying homie there is some of those ones that you didn't know what you had till it was gone lol


----------



## [email protected]

oh my :0


----------



## grimreaper69

:wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 02:34 AM~19455387
> *Scrape you ain't lying homie there is some of those ones that you didn't know what you had till it was gone lol
> *




Shit, some of them I wish I woulda had todays knowledge with them. :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:32 AM~19455367
> *:uh: 30, ass!  and so what I didnt get laid til I was 29!  Still gotta figure out how I got a 9, 8, 6, 1 year old.... Must be the mail mans.  :angry:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU'RE ALL FUCKIN GROUNDED.... ESPECIALLY JEFF FOR POSTING THOSE TWO BITCHES THAT ESCAPED FROM FAT CAMP


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 12:32 AM~19455367
> *:uh: 30, ass!  and so what I didnt get laid til I was 29!  Still gotta figure out how I got a 9, 8, 6, 1 year old.... Must be the mail mans.  :angry:
> *


29 damnnnn scrape holding out till marriage ? You a stronger man than I


----------



## [email protected]

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scur-rape-init, *KIPPY*, grimreaper69, mister smiley




:dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 02:37 AM~19455423
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU'RE ALL FUCKIN GROUNDED.... ESPECIALLY JEFF FOR POSTING THOSE TWO BITCHES THAT ESCAPED FROM FAT CAMP
> *


I thought they were extinct!!!! Damn Jurassic Park shit.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 02:37 AM~19455427
> *29 damnnnn scrape holding out till marriage ? You a stronger man than I
> *




Shit, I wish. :roflmao: sometimes I wish I woulda kept it in my pants..... But I wouldnt trade my kids for nothing. Maybe trade the first mother, but not the kids.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 12:36 AM~19455416
> *Shit, some of them I wish I woulda had todays knowledge with them. :wow:
> *


That's exactly what I meant shit I was just happy to get my dick wet at 16 didn't realize it gets wayy better. Thinking I'd like to take a crack at that ass from the past


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 02:38 AM~19455445
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scur-rape-init, KIPPY, grimreaper69, mister smiley
> :dunno:
> *




:roflmao: God damn you saw that too? :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 12:39 AM~19455455
> *Shit, I wish. :roflmao: sometimes I wish I woulda kept it in my pants..... But I wouldnt trade my kids for nothing.  Maybe trade the first mother, but not the kids.
> *


 Hahaha no regrets bro it was all learning experience


----------



## darkside customs

"MAYBE THERE IS ROOM IN THE BACK OF THAT KFC TRAILER FOR US"


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 02:37 AM~19455423
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU'RE ALL FUCKIN GROUNDED.... ESPECIALLY JEFF FOR POSTING THOSE TWO BITCHES THAT ESCAPED FROM FAT CAMP
> *





FAT CAMP........................ nikka they are FAT CAMP :biggrin: and i heard they posted up shop right next to KBs house :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:40 AM~19455468
> *:roflmao:  God damn you saw that too? :roflmao:
> *





i dont miss much :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 10:43 PM~19455514
> *FAT CAMP........................ nikka they are FAT CAMP :biggrin:  and i heard they posted up shop right next to KBs house :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 02:43 AM~19455506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MAYBE THERE IS ROOM IN THE BACK OF THAT KFC TRAILER FOR US"
> *





if you look close, you can see KBs mustache hangin out of one of there belly buttons :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 12:43 AM~19455506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MAYBE THERE IS ROOM IN THE BACK OF THAT KFC TRAILER FOR US"
> *


Awww WTF James you need to get banned for that shit :barf: 



:roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 02:45 AM~19455533
> *i dont miss much :biggrin:
> *




Naw, you sure dont.  I could say more, but I'll leave that one alonest!! :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:48 AM~19455569
> *Naw, you sure dont.    I could say more, but I'll leave that one alonest!! :roflmao:
> *





lets not talk about that ebay bid and the missing hood lol................. focus young grasshopper................ we are getting off track................ back to the fat chicks :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 02:43 AM~19455506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MAYBE THERE IS ROOM IN THE BACK OF THAT KFC TRAILER FOR US"
> *



mustache hell!! His ass is hangin out of the one on the left.... :wow: He's stuck in that bitches ROLLS


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









SHES HOLDIN HER FRIENDS STOMACH ROLL WONDERING IF THE DOZEN DONUTS ARE STILL UNDER THERE SOMEWHERE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 02:49 AM~19455584
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHES HOLDIN HER FRIENDS STOMACH ROLL WONDERING IF THE DOZEN DONUTS ARE STILL UNDER THERE SOMEWHERE
> *





:rimshot: 



























:roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 02:49 AM~19455580
> *lets not talk about that ebay bid and the missing hood lol................. focus young grasshopper................ we are getting off track................ back to the fat chicks :biggrin:
> *




maybe she focus both!!! :wow:

and what ebay bid BISH?


----------



## darkside customs

Are you sure its not in neutral? This motherfucker wont move mama!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:52 AM~19455624
> *maybe she focus both!!! :wow:
> 
> and what ebay bid BISH?
> *




i said back on track.......................... enough about the hood, the hood i had to measure lastnight to see if yours was the one the kit needed


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 02:54 AM~19455651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure its not in neutral? This motherfucker wont move mama!!!
> *





is that rollinoldskoo on the back of that :biggrin: .............. im j/p foo........... dont trip lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Just waitin on a new page


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:56 AM~19455688
> *Just waitin on a new page
> *





meeeee tooooo! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 12:56 AM~19455688
> *Just waitin on a new page
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

here it is!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 12:57 AM~19455708
> *here it is!!!! :biggrin:
> *


were the girl pics? :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

island bitches.... and unless its raining... year round weather like that


----------



## [email protected]

:0 



had to double it up :biggrin: equals one fat chic i think?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 30 2010, 01:58 AM~19455718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> island bitches.... and unless its raining... year round weather like that
> *


im going to go get one RIIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 02:59 AM~19455728
> *im going to go get one RIIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *




fat chic? :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 02:59 AM~19455728
> *im going to go get one RIIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *



what?!!?! a fat chick?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

na hell no! one with inward curves at the waistline :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 10:59 PM~19455722
> *:0
> had to double it up :biggrin:  equals one fat chic i think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











Fat bitch beats your pair


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 30 2010, 02:58 AM~19455718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> island bitches.... and unless its raining... year round weather like that
> *





foo.............. you must smell when your name comes up in conversation lol, go back one page towards the bottom :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:00 AM~19455744
> *fat chic? :0
> *


 Your having to much fun bro hahaha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:barf:


----------



## kustombuilder

something tells me this is going to be the new go to topic. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:01 AM~19455764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat bitch beats your pair
> *




you bastard.................. dont make me break out a three of a kind :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 29 2010, 11:02 PM~19455778
> *something tells me this is going to be the new go to topic. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 30 2010, 03:01 AM~19455764-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat bitch eats your pair
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:01 AM~19455768
> *Your having to much fun bro hahaha
> *



:yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:01 AM~19455768
> *Your having to much fun bro hahaha
> *





:biggrin: thats all it is bro, just fun


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:02 PM~19455785
> *you bastard.................. dont make me break out a three of a kind :0
> *


Go ahead.... because the fat bitches can be cloned


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 03:01 AM~19455763
> *na hell no! one with inward curves at the waistline :biggrin:
> *




im sure she deflates and can be packed up nice too huh :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> na hell no! one with inward curves :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> Damn d is that how you get down :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 New page


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 02:05 AM~19455819
> *im sure she deflates and can be packed up nice too huh :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i really did LOL at this


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:04 AM~19455811
> *Go ahead.... because the fat bitches can be cloned
> *




thats cheating you bastard! in the wild wild west you woulda got shot for that action :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:05 AM~19455830
> *:0 New page
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:05 AM~19455830
> *:0 New page
> *




 :scrutinize: :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 03:08 AM~19455858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :naughty:  :boink:
> *




:0 oh my! :0


----------



## darkside customs

Is it feeding time?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:09 AM~19455870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it feeding time?
> *




tastes like grandma?, and smells like horse shit!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Listen whitebread!!! Jeff just posted a monster 12 out of 10 in my book and you come through with THAT!!! ima have to smack your momma


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:10 PM~19455876
> *tastes like grandma?, and smells like horse shit!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: SMELLS LIKE HOMETOWN BUFFET


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 29 2010, 11:10 PM~19455890
> *Listen whitebread!!!  Jeff just posted a monster 12 out of 10 in my book and you come through with THAT!!!  ima have to smack your momma
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:10 AM~19455890
> *Listen whitebread!!!  Jeff just posted a monster 12 out of 10 in my book and you come through with THAT!!!  ima have to smack your momma
> *




:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:11 AM~19455891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono: SMELLS LIKE HOMETOWN BUFFET
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: smells like hometown buffet, and looks like horse shit ! lol


----------



## [email protected]

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Scur-rape-init



you and me kid, and another ninja :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 01:11 AM~19455891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono: SMELLS LIKE HOMETOWN BUFFET
> *


You a foo for that one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by d[email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 03:14 AM~19455930
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Scur-rape-init
> you and me kid, and another ninja :0
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## [email protected]

that new page comein yet?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 29 2010, 11:14 PM~19455934
> *You a foo for that one  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

4 more pages and this topic is at a G!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:15 AM~19455942
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *





:sprint:


----------



## darkside customs

To make things a little more interesting, whoever is the first one to post on the next page will get a little something something mailed out to them first thing on Friday morning...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2010, 09:08 PM~19455858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :naughty:  :boink:
> *















































and fAWK U jeff :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

so start talking motherfuckers....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:17 AM~19455968
> *To make things a little more interesting, whoever is the first one to post on the next page will get a little something something mailed out to them first thing on Friday morning...
> *



:0 I dont want your nudy boy magazines..... Send those to McLovin


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo

special delivery?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tattoos!! That's what Im talkin about


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 30 2010, 03:17 AM~19455973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and fAWK U jeff  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 29 2010, 11:18 PM~19455979
> *:0 I dont want your nudy boy magazines..... Send those to McLovin
> *


Hey man, it was only once in prison....

















:twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 30 2010, 03:19 AM~19455988
> *special delivery?
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




OH GAWWWWWD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:19 AM~19455992
> *Tattoos!! That's what Im talkin about
> *




thats what im talkin about, just cant stand when chics get tats on the upper thighs!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:18 PM~19455986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill take a few pairs of these


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hey isnt that Road Dogs Avie??


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 01:17 AM~19455968
> *To make things a little more interesting, whoever is the first one to post on the next page will get a little something something mailed out to them first thing on Friday morning...
> *


 Hope it's not your old fat bitch blow up doll :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:19 AM~19455997
> *Hey man, it was only once in prison....
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *




:0 :barf: :banghead: :sprint:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

YOU BITCH


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:21 AM~19456016
> *Hope it's not your old  fat bitch blow up doll  :0
> :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 29 2010, 11:21 PM~19456016
> *Hope it's not your old  fat bitch blow up doll  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Just for that if its you, Im gonna send you one of Mclovens finished builds....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 03:21 AM~19456024
> *YOU BITCH
> *




like that scheeeit  timed perfect lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:18 AM~19455986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I fuckin love me some tatted up rockabillie girls but tatts on the chee chees is a no no


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 03:22 AM~19456041
> *like that scheeeit   timed perfect lol
> *




only cause my shit flooded :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:22 AM~19456032
> *Just for that if its you, Im gonna send you one of Mclovens finished builds....
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:23 AM~19456042
> *I fuckin love me some tatted up rockabillie girls  but tatts on the chee chees is a no no
> *




x2 cant mess up the creamers..... They are already enough to stare at! Why put ink on them to distract me?? :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:22 AM~19456041
> *like that scheeeit   timed perfect lol
> *


Oh damn guess you get the blow up doll winner :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 02:25 AM~19456055
> *Oh damn guess you get the blow up doll winner  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scur-rape-init, KIPPY, JPR1772



Really? Again? :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 29 2010, 11:25 PM~19456055
> *Oh damn guess you get the blow up doll winner  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:25 AM~19456055
> *Oh damn guess you get the blow up doll winner  :0
> *





ima have fun with it too............. take it out to eat, ride around town :biggrin: show her off to my boys and abuse her and send her to the next person who posted under me lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 01:24 AM~19456052
> *x2 cant mess up the creamers..... They are already enough to stare at! Why put ink on them to distract me?? :dunno:
> *


  no reason to mess with them god made them perfect except for the booby challenged chicks


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:27 PM~19456073
> *ima have fun with it too............. take it out to eat, ride around town :biggrin:  show her off to my boys and abuse her and send her to the next person who posted under me lol
> *


 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:27 AM~19456068
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scur-rape-init, KIPPY, JPR1772
> Really?  Again?  :0
> *




hes right click an savein for his spank bank foo thought you knew


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:27 AM~19456073
> *ima have fun with it too............. take it out to eat, ride around town :biggrin:  show her off to my boys and abuse her and send her to the next person who posted under me lol
> *


So than what is diffrent than any other night for you :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

next page :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 03:28 AM~19456083
> *hes right click an savein for his spank bank foo thought you knew
> *



Dont lie, that's your secret Ninja name isnt it!! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:29 AM~19456085
> *So than what is fifteen than any other night for you  :biggrin:
> *




how often do you get to ride around town with a blow up doll that weighs more then you?


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## [email protected]

:naughty: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:31 AM~19456103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





not big enough lol


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:32 AM~19456116
> *not big enough lol
> *



bitch needs more air :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MayhemKustomz

:roflmao: You guys are fuckin crackin me up. :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

:cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:32 PM~19456116
> *not big enough lol
> *


IS THIS BETTER?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:35 AM~19456143
> *bitch needs more air  :biggrin:
> *





alot more air.......................... im talkin 175 ppsi :biggrin: bigger lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 01:36 AM~19456151
> *:roflmao:  You guys are fuckin crackin me up. :roflmao:
> *


ya i was on my i phone till the battery died my lady is like wtf is so funny :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:37 AM~19456165
> *ya i was on my i phone till the battery died my lady is like wtf is so funny :uh:
> *






:biggrin: did you tell her you were chubby chasein? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:37 AM~19456158
> *IS THIS BETTER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I swear Knucklehead, Ima slap you with a baseball bat if you dont quit


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:37 AM~19456159
> *alot more air.......................... im talkin 175 ppsi :biggrin:  bigger lol
> *



hey somebody got a bagged mini truck up in here hook her up to the compresors she can inflate and deflate hella quick


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 29 2010, 11:39 PM~19456184
> *I swear Knucklehead, Ima slap you with a baseball bat if you dont quit
> *


AYE CALMADO WUEY.... OK, OK, NO MORE FAT WHORES FOR ME...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:39 AM~19456184
> *I swear Knucklehead, Ima slap you with a baseball bat if you dont quit
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



we got us a in the closet butter roll lover :biggrin: its ok J, no ones gonna laugh atcha :biggrin: remember, its like a moped


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:38 AM~19456177
> *:biggrin:  did you tell her you were chubby chasein? :biggrin:
> *



hahaha are you crazy i wanna get laid again


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:42 AM~19456208
> *hahaha are you crazy i wanna get laid again
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 03:40 AM~19456200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> we got us a in the closet butter roll lover :biggrin:  its ok J, no ones gonna laugh atcha :biggrin:  remember, its like a moped
> *



:biggrin: FUCKING FUN TO RIDE, til ya friends catch ya on it! :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 new page


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 01:42 AM~19456208
> *hahaha are you crazy i wanna get laid again
> *


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:40 PM~19456200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> we got us a in the closet butter roll lover :biggrin:  its ok J, no ones gonna laugh atcha :biggrin:  remember, its like a moped
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
EITHER THAT OR IM FUCKIN UP HIS HANS SOLO EXPERIENCE...

NO FUCKIN **** :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 01:40 AM~19456193
> *AYE CALMADO WUEY.... OK, OK, NO MORE FAT WHORES FOR ME...
> *



are you sure you have a gang of fat bitches saved in your hard drive there budy :happysad: 

:run:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

one more page bishes!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:43 AM~19456223
> *:0 new page
> *


your late this time


----------



## [email protected]

someone other then james post up a pic of some chics.............. im runnin outa good ones!


and im startin to wounder why your names darkside customs? its dark because that fat bitch is blockin out the sun foo :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 29 2010, 11:43 PM~19456232
> *are you sure you have a gang of fat bitches saved in your hard drive there budy :happysad:
> 
> :run:
> *


HEY I LIKE THICK WOMEN, BUT THOSE BITCHES ARE A BIG MAC MEAL TOO MANY FOR ME


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 01:40 AM~19456190
> *hey somebody got a bagged  mini truck up in here hook her up to the compresors she can inflate and deflate hella quick
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:44 PM~19456244
> *someone other then james post up a pic of some chics.............. im runnin outa good ones!
> and im startin to wounder why your names darkside customs? its dark because that fat bitch is blockin out the sun foo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:44 AM~19456244
> *someone other then james post up a pic of some chics.............. im runnin outa good ones!
> and im startin to wounder why your names darkside customs? its dark because that fat bitch is blockin out the sun foo :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:43 AM~19456232
> *are you sure you have a gang of fat bitches saved in your hard drive there budy :happysad:
> 
> :run:
> *





e your killin me over here bro


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

just one bigmac?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:45 AM~19456250
> *
> *





lol i seen that but didnt have a witty one to come back with lol


----------



## kustombuilder

maybe we should start a offtopic picture topic. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 29 2010, 11:45 PM~19456256
> *just one bigmac?
> *


Ok, Ok, the entire In N Out burger Chain


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 01:42 AM~19456215
> *:biggrin:  FUCKING FUN TO RIDE, til ya friends catch ya on it! :happysad:
> *



thats when you yell there is room for one more on it find a roll :nosad: :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder

no commenting.just pictures of whatever.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

First!


----------



## [email protected]

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: darkside customs, CNDYBLU66SS, D.L.O.Styles,* Hydrohype,* MayhemKustomz



this oughta get us to page 1000 real quick :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 29 2010, 11:46 PM~19456264
> *maybe we should start a offtopic picture topic. :cheesy:
> *


Im game, I swear no more fat bitches.... I'll keep those for myself :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

i have about 250 gigs of pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:47 AM~19456277
> *First!
> *



Damn it KB, you musta just beat me LMAO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:47 AM~19456277
> *First!
> *


fail


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 01:48 AM~19456286
> *Damn it KB, you musta just beat me LMAO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:46 AM~19456262
> *lol i seen that but didnt have a witty one to come back with lol
> *



it could be fun till it blows out a seam


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 03:47 AM~19456278
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: darkside customs, CNDYBLU66SS, D.L.O.Styles, Hydrohype, MayhemKustomz
> this oughta get us to page 1000 real quick :0
> *





sheeeeeeeeeeeeet, he's still back on page 975 :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 03:46 AM~19456264
> *maybe we should start a offtopic picture topic. :cheesy:
> *




nah, same as this, we dont need another bullshit thread


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 01:48 AM~19456288
> *fail
> *



:rimshot:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:49 AM~19456299
> *nah, same as this, we dont need another bullshit thread
> *


ok.but then you have some peeps that complain.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 03:48 AM~19456288
> *fail
> *



c'mere you little fucker. :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder

oh shit.i found my other portable hard drive. :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 11:47 PM~19456278
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: darkside customs, CNDYBLU66SS, D.L.O.Styles, Hydrohype, MayhemKustomz
> this oughta get us to page 1000 real quick :0
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:49 AM~19456307
> *c'mere you little fucker.  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 03:49 AM~19456306
> *ok.but then you have some peeps that complain.
> *





well then they should venture into the off topic thread with there boss or wife standing behind them  what else can i say? im just a doctor on this ship


----------



## rollindeep408

wait till the morning guys hop on here and be like wtf happened to page 994


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:50 AM~19456325
> *well then they should venture into the off topic thread with there boss or wife standing behind them   what else can i say? im just a doctor on this ship
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 01:51 AM~19456329
> *wait till the morning guys hop on here and be like wtf happened to page 994
> *


what the f%%^^&$ i only see page 500?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 01:50 AM~19456320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:51 AM~19456329
> *wait till the morning guys hop on here and be like wtf happened to page 994
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

can i get some pics of some fine bishes already, and james, its no fun if the fat chics dont get none :biggrin: 


lets get back on track here fellas...................... focus :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 03:51 AM~19456343
> *what the f%%^^&$ i only see page 500?
> *




:wow: 500?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:53 AM~19456364
> *:wow:  500?
> *




hes slow :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 01:53 AM~19456364
> *:wow:  500?
> *


ya


----------



## darkside customs

Not to get off track, but who's on facebook?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:54 AM~19456377
> *hes slow :biggrin:
> *


i guess so.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 03:55 AM~19456386
> *i guess so.
> *





just fuckin witcha :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:53 AM~19456363
> *can i get some pics of some fine bishes already, and james, its no fun if the fat chics dont get none :biggrin:
> lets get back on track here fellas...................... focus :biggrin:
> *


x2.quit the bullshitting and post pics of fine women. :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Num Num Num. Did you say steak? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:55 AM~19456392
> *just fuckin witcha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:54 AM~19456382
> *Not to get off track, but who's on facebook?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 01:56 AM~19456398
> *Num Num Num. Did you say steak? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 29 2010, 11:56 PM~19456398
> *Num Num Num. Did you say steak? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 IM IN LOVE


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 03:54 AM~19456382
> *Not to get off track, but who's on facebook?
> *



FACEBOOK? :wow: Oh, yeah, I think I still have an account :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Scur-rape-init, Trikejustclownin,* Hydrohype,* JPR1772, MayhemKustomz, OFDatTX, CNDYBLU66SS



theres been a line under his name (like hes typein something) for like a half hour now lol, this must be another hydro classic :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Yay! She's got 4 titties.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Alright Mayhem, Ima tell you like I told wonderbread, you keep this shit up, and ima stab you in the face with a soddering iron!!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 03:58 AM~19456426
> *Yay! She's got 4 titties.
> *




utters man, not titties


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:57 AM~19456415
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Scur-rape-init, Trikejustclownin, Hydrohype, JPR1772, MayhemKustomz, OFDatTX, CNDYBLU66SS
> theres been a line under his name (like hes typein something) for like a half hour now lol, this must be another hydro classic :biggrin:
> *


i think he should write a book.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 03:57 AM~19456415
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Scur-rape-init, Trikejustclownin, Hydrohype, JPR1772, MayhemKustomz, OFDatTX, CNDYBLU66SS
> theres been a line under his name (like hes typein something) for like a half hour now lol, this must be another hydro classic :biggrin:
> *




it could possibly be the answer to my what black man eats poonani question Jeffe!! :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 03:58 AM~19456428
> *Alright Mayhem, Ima tell you like I told wonderbread, you keep this shit up, and ima stab you in the face with a soddering iron!!! :wow:
> *


Ah hell. I guess im a little late on searchin Bing for fat chick pics and postin them. Oh well i tried.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 01:54 AM~19456382
> *Not to get off track, but who's on fatbook?*


 :around:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:57 AM~19456415
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Scur-rape-init, Trikejustclownin, Hydrohype, JPR1772, MayhemKustomz, OFDatTX, CNDYBLU66SS
> theres been a line under his name (like hes typein something) for like a half hour now lol, this must be another hydro classic :biggrin:
> *



this one might take a whole page by itself


----------



## MayhemKustomz

G-Body time then!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 29 2010, 11:59 PM~19456443
> *:around:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 02:02 AM~19456471
> *G-Body time then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

did everyone go mimis


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 29 2010, 11:09 PM~19454975
> *Now damn it Markie, you know black guys dont eat poonani!! :0  Must be them crazy pills you been taking!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 I missed the old days..when i was the only eater in town.. if she taste good?
and she keeps flowing? i will out eat any ***** in the nation.. 
set up an eat off.. i cant speak Spanish worth a damm.. but I got tongue that flickers
like humming bird.. i hate pearsed nipples and pearsed clits.. its like trying to lick around a pad lock or get milk through a chain link fence.. :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

jeffe's old lady musta caught him outta bed and sent his ass to his room


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 03:59 AM~19456443
> *:around:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:04 AM~19456487
> *jeffe's old lady musta caught him outta bed and sent his ass to his room
> *


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 12:03 AM~19456483
> *I missed the old days..when i was the only eater in town..  if she taste good?
> and she keeps flowing? i will out eat any ***** in the nation..
> set up an eat off.. i cant speak Spanish worth a damm.. but I got tongue that flickers
> like humming bird..  i hate pearsed nipples and pearsed clits.. its like trying to lick around a pad lock or get milk through a chain link fence.. :uh:
> *


TOOK YOU THAT LONG TO TYPE THAT??


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:04 AM~19456487
> *jeffe's old lady musta caught him outta bed and sent his ass to his room
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: he getting a spankin over her knee right now :0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 04:03 AM~19456483
> *I missed the old days..when i was the only eater in town..  if she taste good?
> and she keeps flowing? i will out eat any ***** in the nation..
> set up an eat off.. i cant speak Spanish worth a damm.. but I got tongue that flickers
> like humming bird..  i hate pearsed nipples and pearsed clits.. its like trying to lick around a pad lock or get milk through a chain link fence.. :uh:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i knew you wouldnt disappoint :biggrin: i was expecting something alil longer tho (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 04:03 AM~19456483
> *I missed the old days..when i was the only eater in town..  if she taste good?
> and she keeps flowing? i will out eat any ***** in the nation..
> set up an eat off.. i cant speak Spanish worth a damm.. but I got tongue that flickers
> like humming bird..  i hate pearsed nipples and pearsed clits.. its like trying to lick around a pad lock or get milk through a chain link fence.. :uh:
> *




:roflmao: I told you J! 


Markie, you crack me up bro. I hear you on the piercings. Fuck all that mess. Give me set of titties I can milk without worryin about the fillings in my teeth magnatizing LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 04:05 AM~19456499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: he getting a spankin over her knee right now  :0
> *




i hit that shit so deep, i put her butt to sleep :biggrin: shes passed the eff out right now


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 04:05 AM~19456503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Ruined it with the ink on the utter :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 04:05 AM~19456503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats whats up, but she got a man face tho! straight butter face for sure


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:06 AM~19456507
> *:roflmao: I told you J!
> Markie, you crack me up bro. I hear you on the piercings. Fuck all that mess. Give me set of titties I can milk without worryin about the fillings in my teeth magnatizing LOL*


sounds painfull you into that kinky shit scrape :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 04:07 AM~19456512
> *i hit that shit so deep, i put her butt to sleep :biggrin:  shes passed the eff out right now
> *




and it only took you 30 seconds :wow: what's that like 5 pumps for you?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 02:07 AM~19456519
> *thats whats up, but she got a man face tho! straight butter face for sure
> *



you see a face??


----------



## [email protected]

ill double, tripple, and quad post this bish


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:08 AM~19456525
> *and it only took you 30 seconds :wow: what's that like 5 pumps for you?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 04:08 AM~19456525
> *and it only took you 30 seconds :wow: what's that like 5 pumps for you?
> *





NO! it took 15 sec, and it was well worth it for me :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 04:08 AM~19456521
> *sounds painfull you into that kinky shit scrape :boink:  :biggrin:
> *




LOL Well, I cant respond to this, cause this will get turned against me real fast :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 04:09 AM~19456540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




go to your room jackwagon :biggrin: now you post the fat bitch of cars now! :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 02:09 AM~19456540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i thought you were told about that no fat bitches :twak:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 02:05 AM~19456503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



she do got dsl lips thow


----------



## Scur-rape-init

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Scur-rape-init, OFDatTX, MKD904, darkside customs, MayhemKustomz, Hydrohype, CNDYBLU66SS


fuckin busy tonight, and Ninjas are in the house!! :ninja:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 04:12 AM~19456567
> *she do got dsl lips thow
> *




oh fo sho!


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:10 AM~19456549
> *LOL Well, I cant respond to this, cause this cause i will get turned on  real fast :roflmao:
> *



:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Scur-rape-init

WTF happened to the women?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Scur-rape-init

I knew you'd come thru J


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 12:17 AM~19456595
> *WTF happened to the women?
> *


I GOT HUNGRY


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 04:18 AM~19456600
> *I knew you'd come thru J
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 04:19 AM~19456608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :boink:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MayhemKustomz

Had to see how many laughs this got.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 04:22 AM~19456626
> *:uh:
> *














:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 04:22 AM~19456627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





keep um cummin D :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Scur-rape-init

x2!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## kustombuilder

ok fellas.thats all for tonite but i have pics for months so ill post more tomarrow.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 12:25 AM~19456643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a big bitch


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 01:22 AM~19456627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :squint: fakeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 04:25 AM~19456643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: I didnt realise there were 15 E's in the word STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELRS LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 04:25 AM~19456643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 12:26 AM~19456651
> *:roflmao:  I didnt realise there were 15 E's in the word STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELRS LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 30 2010, 04:26 AM~19456648
> *:squint: fakeeeeeeeeee
> *




who cares lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 02:27 AM~19456655
> *who cares lol
> *


x2


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 30 2010, 04:26 AM~19456648
> *:squint: fakeeeeeeeeee
> *



you're a freakin sinic. Cant you just enjoy something without having to post the boring side of it? Who cares if they are fake. Half of todays populations are fake.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:26 AM~19456651
> *:roflmao:  I didnt realise there were 15 E's in the word STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELRS LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well now you know


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 04:26 AM~19456651
> *:roflmao:  I didnt realise there were 15 E's in the word STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELRS LOL
> *




:0 she cant help that the shirt stretches almost to its breaking point lol


----------



## darkside customs

Got some cinnamon rolls baking... I got the fuckin munchies.... 
This damn wind and rain is killin me man....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 04:28 AM~19456664
> *:0  she cant help that the shirt stretches almost to its breaking point lol
> *





spandex only goes so far mofo!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 04:27 AM~19456659
> *you're a freakin sinic. Cant you just enjoy something without having to post the boring side of it?  Who cares if they are fake. Half of todays populations are fake.
> *





im not gonna comment............... this was a fun night until :uh: 


im out and off to bed before the shit hits the fan around here and shit goes back to normal.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 04:30 AM~19456672
> *spandex only goes so far mofo!! :wow:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

one more before going to bed. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 04:31 AM~19456678
> *one more before going to bed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and it's a nice one to leave on  Had a lot of fun tonight fellas.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:32 AM~19456682
> *and it's a nice one to leave on   Had a lot of fun tonight fellas.
> *


x2


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 12:30 AM~19456675
> *im not gonna comment............... this was a fun night until :uh:
> im out and off to bed before the shit hits the fan around here and shit goes back to normal.
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 04:32 AM~19456686
> *x2
> *





x3 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

NOW I KNOW WHY KB HAS SUCK A FUCKIN HIGH POST COUNT.... WHORE


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 04:39 AM~19456718
> *NOW I KNOW WHY KB HAS SUCK A FUCKIN HIGH POST COUNT.... WHORE
> *


Hell i think this is the most i have posted all year. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

my post count went from .8 posts per day to like 2.3 this past month LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

User's local time Dec 30 2010, 12:46 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 7,322 
( 8 posts per day / 0.06% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 7262 posts / 100% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 12:44 AM 
Status (Active in topic: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC)


----------



## rollindeep408

whores



OFF TOPIC
Poster Posts 
[email protected] 1608 
BODINE 1041 
CNDYBLU66SS 807 
Minidreams Inc. 805 
grimreaper69 578 
spikekid999 556 
Hydrohype 459 
Reverend Hearse 451 
mcloven 441 
youcantfademe 406 
betoscustoms 402 
mademan 372 
Esoteric 368 
rollinoldskoo 366 
darkside customs 332 
SlammdSonoma 329 
Diamond502 322 
rollindeep408 304 
STREETRACEKING 297 
Tonioseven 297 
tyhodge07 295 
BiggC 288 
tunzafun 238 
MayhemKustomz 221 
Project59 219 
Pokey 217 
kustombuilder 213 
lb808 213 
CHR1S619 211 
MARINATE 210 
Bogyoke 204 
Siim123 199 
PINK86REGAL 199 
phatras 193 
408models 184 
Bos82 181 
85Biarittz 178 
Ohio Chad 177 
81cutty 170 
Scur-rape-init 169 
jimbo 148 
Linc 147 
LowandBeyond 142 
undead white boy 134 
customcoupe68 129 
EVIL C 129 
twiztedplasticz 128 
716 LAYIN LOW 128 
06150xlt 127 
ibuildweniblazeum 114 
Mr Biggs 109 
93FULLSIZE 106 
bigdogg323 104 
OneLowBull 102 
rodburner1974 100 
pancho1969 88 
interiorcrocodile 85 
DA_SQUID 84 
just_a-doodz 81 
danny chawps 80 
stilldownivlife 80 
sdkid 79 
undercoverimpala 79 
hocknberry 75 
Smallz 75 
DEUCES76 75 
D.L.O.Styles 73 
BigPoppa 70 
Kirby 69 
jevries 67 
LUXMAN 65 
old low&slo 64 
Mr.1/16th 63 
urjustamemory 60 
85 biarittz 58 
ElRafa 55 
dig_derange 54 
base905 54 
regalistic 54 
MAZDAT 52 
INTHABLOOD 52 
texasfunk 51 
lowlow94 48 
chevy1964 46 
Waco 45 
Models IV Life 44 
gseeds 43 
eastside1989 42 
low4oshow 41 
lowridermodels 39 
ShowRodFreak 39 
DavisKuztomz 37 
chris mineer 36 
BiggDeee 34 
crenshaw magraw 34 
sweetdreamer 34 
Trendsetta 68 31 
phat97yukon 30 
Padilla 505 30 
airbrushmaster 29 
raystrey 28 
southside groovin 28 
8-Ball 27 
Blue s10 26 
OFDatTX 26 
WhiteDiamondRegal 25 
RIP Viejo 25 
DJ-ROY 23 
MKD904 23 
zbstr90222 19 
49NRS SF 19 
ElMonte74' 19 
calaveras73 18 
las_crucez 17 
down_by_law 16 
SOLO1 16 
truscale 16 
Will Smith 16 
imfamous56 14 
Coupe`s and Z's 14 
dade county 13 
rookiefromcali 13 
modeltech 12 
lowridin14 12 
Aces'N'Eights 12 
modelsbyroni 11 
coleman9219 11 
IBLDMYOWN 11 
g-body lowlow 11 
TIME MACHINE 11 
2lowsyn 11 
josh 78 10 
Joker808 10 
RELIC 9 
KY502 9 
lonnie 9 
cobra98 9 
RaiderPride 9 
iced 9 
MTX686 8 
COAST2COAST 8 
zfelix 8 
HD Lowrider 8 
Laidframe 8 
tequila sunrise 8 
chrisijzerman 7 
twinn 7 
,,i,, 7 
bigbearlocos 7 
kykustoms 6 
Juan_559 6 
CustomFreak 6 
eric64impala 6 
wired61 6 
jose510ss 6 
sr.woodgrain 6 
1SICK8T4 6 
FrameDragger 6 
Ant-Wan 5 
bugs-one 5 
713Lowriderboy 5 
RollinDeepLac 5 
drnitrus 5 
Moze 5 
SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE 5 
gottie 4 
AJ128 4 
TerHartzStyle 4 
caprice on dz 4 
PlasticFabricator 4 
Kidblack 4 
sponserdsk8ter 4 
REV. chuck 4 
SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY 4 
chevyguy97 4 
SCOOBY SNACKS 3 
gagers16 3 
All Out Customs 3 
PIGEON 3 
65rivi 3 
MrPhotographer06 3 
Dr.aCuLa 3 
orange candy M.C. 3 
somerstyle 3 
thomy205 3 
slash 3 
DVNPORT 2 
lowrrico 2 
DOPE-SCALEMODELS 2 
STRANGE 2 
MC562 2 
87regal305 2 
G~MoneyCustoms 2 
Pro 48 Fleetline 2 
IN YA MOUF 2 
dyzcustoms 2 
lowrodder 2 
kenny 2 
ROAD DOGG 1 2 
KhushbuMalik 2 
VintageTin 2 
CHUKO 204 2 
mo customs 2 
sneekyg909 2 
CaddyKid253 2 
RAGHOUSE75 2 
DJ Englewood 2 
Stickz 2 
BIGMANDO 2 
shamrockshaker 2 
juanz1947 2 
kymdlr 2 
importmadness 2 
Damaged 2 
boskeeter 2 
cwplanet 2 
TRAFF1C1968 2 
kwonchoba1 2 
shadow247 2 
machio 2 
AZ WAR CHIEF 1 
MAYHEM 1 
steelers#1 1 
73drop JS 1 
macgyver 1 
og069 1 
Trikejustclownin 1 
Kivao 1 
oldskool 67 1 
STR8-CLOWN'N 1 
Black64s 1 
EL MOOSE 1 
undercoverusername 1 
BONES_712 1 
bad news 1 
hwtc2002 1 
ant916ness 1 
streetrider 1 
regalman806 1 
Ese Caqui 1 
Loco Yesca 1 
taino 1 
JMONEY 1 
socios b.c. prez 1 
the_cat 1 
Mr.Fleetwood94 1 
relaxednoma 1 
74_Glass 1 
joeycutlass 1 
REC 1 
mike c 1 
dodgerblue62 1 
dylopez 1 
ehaase 1 
willdecletjr 1 
DYABLITO 1 
Ragtop Ted 1 
68impalatattooman 1 
d 4loco 1 
louies90 1 
MONTE^MAN^ 1 
ptman2002 1 
King Krush 79 1 
BigLazy903 1 
FloRida 1 
budgetblueoval 1 
yOuNgWiCkS 1 
bills chop shop 1 
ROAD_DOG 1 
DOUGHBOY91 1 
VItreryda 1 
1ofaknd 1 
OJ Hydraulics 1 
badgas 1 
Meeba 1 
jrobles 1 
TUFENUF 1 
BigTModels 1 
show-bound 1 
DoUgH 1 
phantomw351 1 
julian blea 1 
Wicked 1 
caddydaddy1 1 
RO 4 LIFE 1 
owenart714 1 
fronksy 1 
JStunn 1 
MonsterG 1 
TDAIVC 1 
Foyeloser 1 
ese screw 1 
LA COUNTY 1 
Spanky 1 
RO Sleepy 1 
Tilburglowridaz 1 
_Bandido_ 1 
gods son 3 1 
JPR1772 1 
phantomblue13 1 
94pimplac 1 
GRodriguez 1 
Met8to 1 
aztek_warrior 1 
Jantrix 1 
MrBiggs7 1 
LayitLowspy 1 
dutchone 1 
Lil_Jesse 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## darkside customs

And Jeff takes the lead!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 04:49 AM~19456748
> *And Jeff takes the lead!!
> *



He fuckin takes the lead in EVERY topic!! He's got like 29,000 posts :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Im out.... laterz


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 01:05 AM~19456496
> *TOOK YOU THAT LONG TO TYPE THAT??
> *


 I was busy reading and laughing my ass off.. people are wake up tomorrow and 
think WTF..lol 
okay I will give you a story.. about three years ago i had a threesome that was 
fuckin awlfull.. I was talking to this cute little chick about half my age.. she was about 20.. kind of mousy in the face, but petite and had little curves.. you could tell she was 
more like in the geek crowed back in her school days.. not at all popular party girl type.. so she thought it was cool being with this older, lowrider/gangster type dude..
so on our first outing after eating at some burger joint, her friend calls her on the phone. and she says ( can we pick up my friend, she has nothing to do and I have not
seen her in while?) Okay what the hell,, I pick up the friend and the 3 of us go to the park, well the friend looks worse than any body i would want to be with... not really 
(run for your life fat and ugly) like the fat chicks in this thread? but not far from it..
well the funny thing is? the girl i liked, changed as soon as her friend got in the car?
I mean she started acting fast.. and experienced.. when I know she really was not..
she started pretending to be something like a slut? so I am thinking? 
(okay,,this could work for me) the fat girl said: there is nothing and no one she would not do...: then the cute one said..show Markie your tits :wow: 
and she did.. popped one out from under her shirt right there in park.. 
Now i never even kissed the cute one before.. so I am thinking this is a test.
so I tell the cute little mouse girl..she has big tits, but your the one for me baby,
and she says...oooohhhhh your so sweet Markie and she gave me a hug :biggrin: 
i kissed her on the cheek.. she says oohhhh Markie give my friend a hug too..
(what the fuck)? okay... there I am in van nuys park hugging these two girls...
The light bulb went off in my head, and I said: lets take this to my apartment? 
i could not believe my ears when the cute one said kay.. so now I pretty much figured out that the ring leader will say anything just to seam cool in front of the fat one... so now I am talking shit while driving.. the fat one is in the back seat with
her boobs out,, and i am telling the cute one; you know as soon as we get in the front door? I am going to kiss you and put one of your nipples in my mouth while I am pulling down your pants, and yea I will do something to your homegirl whatever.. :happysad: so we get in the front door..and yea I got a little kiss action, she had the cutest little tits, purkey frisky friendly little mothers.. put it was like.some weird tit for tat nightmare.. she took my face and shoveled it in the breast of the other girl... (okay, what the hell.. I kissed that fat girl like she was rosie perez, and grab her Virgina like it was something I really wanted.. :uh: 
i could not get the cute one naked.. but when i got her jeans of and saw her thong
I heard harp music, and monks chanting.. at this point i would have barked like a dogg and ran outside on all 4's if this bitch told me to do so.. 
(so now I am so turned on,, that i am fuckin the dear life out of the ugly one while looking for mouse girls approval, all the while pretending that it is mouse girl..
i get mouse girl to suck one tit, while i am on the other tit of the fat girl.. 
I am thinking (the bitch is totally gay) but if i could just get my mouth on her box
she would learn to see things my way? but no dice.. she would not let me kiss her tits for more than a second.. and would not let my face no where near her pussy..
so now I am a little mad, and i am fucking the ugly one even harder, i ate her pussy like a third world starving child... not even something like me cumming was going to deter from getting with this check.. would grind on the mouse girl untill I could not take it no more, and then i would stick it in the ugly girl, out of spite and
frustration.. well after cumming twice with the fat chick and zero with the puppet 
master..it was time to go home.. i dont know why but i picked the fat chick up 2 or 3 more times after that.. till finally i just could not bring myself to do it anymore.
and I tried my best to let her go with some class.. but the cute one I saw two more times but never got more than two seconds of her tits.. and one more view of her panties..(still heard harp music) but i never got to see taste, touch or smell what was under those cute thongs... there you go, you sick jackwagans lol 
Markies threesome from hell... enjoy...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Oh, Damn!! 4am. Im out too!! Til we meet again!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 01:06 AM~19456507
> *:roflmao: I told you J!
> Markie, you crack me up bro. I hear you on the piercings. Fuck all that mess. Give me set of titties I can milk without worryin about the fillings in my teeth magnatizing LOL
> *


you guys crack me up..
i know i am going to have hell to pay tomorrow.. get some rest scur-rape..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, 4:15 and I just finished markie penthouse story!! Jesus, that was a long read!! Put it this way Markie, you may have lost the battle but you still won the war!! Stickin your dick in anything as a single man means Freedom! As you grow older, it's an experience you'll always treasure


----------



## Scur-rape-init

eace: !! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

When I went to bed, it was page 988 and now when I woke up..... 1006
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thats fucked up. :biggrin: 



Fuck this shit I'm gonna build something instead of this bullshit


----------



## danny chawps

:drama: the infamous hydro :squint:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2010, 04:49 AM~19456748
> *And Jeff takes the lead!!
> *






jeff never lost the lead in this thread sense day one  i own off topic, bodine was close for a while and had me sweatin for a minute, but im up almost 600 on him now, and no bodine in site :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 05:07 AM~19456809
> *I was busy reading and laughing my ass off.. people are wake up tomorrow and
> think WTF..lol
> okay I will give you a story.. about three years ago i had a threesome that was
> fuckin awlfull.. I was talking to this cute little chick about half my age.. she was about 20.. kind of mousy in the face, but petite and had little curves.. you could tell she was
> more like in the geek crowed back in her school days.. not at all popular party girl type.. so she thought it was cool being with this older, lowrider/gangster type dude..
> so on our first outing after eating at some burger joint, her friend calls her on the phone. and she says ( can we pick up my friend, she has nothing to do and I have not
> seen her in while?) Okay what the hell,, I pick up the friend and the 3 of us go to the park, well the friend looks worse than any body i would want to be with... not really
> (run for your life fat and ugly) like the fat chicks in this thread? but not far from it..
> well the funny thing is? the girl i liked, changed as soon as her friend got in the car?
> I mean she started acting fast.. and experienced.. when I know she really was not..
> she started pretending to be something like a slut?  so I am thinking?
> (okay,,this could work for me) the fat girl said: there is nothing and no one she would not do...: then the cute one said..show Markie your tits :wow:
> and she did.. popped one out from under her shirt right there in park..
> Now i never even kissed the cute one before.. so I am thinking this is a test.
> so I tell the cute little mouse girl..she has big tits, but your the one for me baby,
> and she says...oooohhhhh your so sweet Markie and she gave me a hug :biggrin:
> i kissed her on the cheek.. she says  oohhhh Markie give my friend a hug too..
> (what the fuck)? okay... there I am in van nuys park hugging these two girls...
> The light bulb went off in my head, and I said: lets take this to my apartment?
> i could not believe my ears when the cute one said kay.. so now I pretty much figured out that the ring leader will say anything just to seam cool in front of the fat one... so now I am talking shit while driving.. the fat one is in the back seat with
> her boobs out,, and i am telling the cute one; you know as soon as we get in the front door? I am going to kiss you and put one of your nipples in my mouth while I am pulling down your pants, and yea I will do something to your homegirl whatever.. :happysad:  so we get in the front door..and yea I got a little kiss action, she had the cutest little tits, purkey frisky friendly little mothers.. put it was like.some weird tit for tat nightmare.. she took my face and shoveled it in the breast of the other girl... (okay, what the hell.. I kissed that fat girl like she was rosie perez, and grab her Virgina like it was something I really wanted.. :uh:
> i could not get the cute one naked.. but when i got her jeans of and saw her thong
> I heard harp music,  and monks chanting.. at this point i would have barked like a dogg and ran outside on all 4's if this bitch told me to do so..
> (so now I am so turned on,, that i am fuckin the dear life out of the ugly one while looking for mouse girls approval, all the while pretending that it is mouse girl..
> i get mouse girl to suck one tit, while i am on the other tit of the fat girl..
> I am thinking (the bitch is totally gay) but if i could just get my mouth on her box
> she would learn to see things my way?  but no dice.. she would not let me kiss her tits for more than a second.. and would not let my face no where near her pussy..
> so now I am a little mad, and i am fucking the ugly one even harder, i ate her pussy like a third world starving child... not even something like me cumming was going to deter from getting with this check.. would grind on the mouse girl untill I could not take it no more, and then i would stick it in the ugly girl, out of spite and
> frustration.. well after cumming twice with the fat chick and zero with the puppet
> master..it was time to go home..  i dont know why but i picked the fat chick up 2 or 3 more times after that.. till finally i just could not bring myself to do it anymore.
> and I tried my best to let her go with some class.. but the cute one I saw two more times but never got more than two seconds of her tits.. and one more view of her panties..(still heard harp music) but i never got to see taste, touch or smell what was under those cute thongs... there you go, you sick jackwagans lol
> Markies threesome from hell... enjoy...
> *





WTF? that didnt have the ending i was expecting :uh: your grounded for sharing that nasty tid bit of info with us :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 02:07 AM~19456809
> *I was busy reading and laughing my ass off.. people are wake up tomorrow and
> think WTF..lol
> okay I will give you a story.. about three years ago i had a threesome that was
> fuckin awlfull.. I was talking to this cute little chick about half my age.. she was about 20.. kind of mousy in the face, but petite and had little curves.. you could tell she was
> more like in the geek crowed back in her school days.. not at all popular party girl type.. so she thought it was cool being with this older, lowrider/gangster type dude..
> so on our first outing after eating at some burger joint, her friend calls her on the phone. and she says ( can we pick up my friend, she has nothing to do and I have not
> seen her in while?) Okay what the hell,, I pick up the friend and the 3 of us go to the park, well the friend looks worse than any body i would want to be with... not really
> (run for your life fat and ugly) like the fat chicks in this thread? but not far from it..
> well the funny thing is? the girl i liked, changed as soon as her friend got in the car?
> I mean she started acting fast.. and experienced.. when I know she really was not..
> she started pretending to be something like a slut?  so I am thinking?
> (okay,,this could work for me) the fat girl said: there is nothing and no one she would not do...: then the cute one said..show Markie your tits :wow:
> and she did.. popped one out from under her shirt right there in park..
> Now i never even kissed the cute one before.. so I am thinking this is a test.
> so I tell the cute little mouse girl..she has big tits, but your the one for me baby,
> and she says...oooohhhhh your so sweet Markie and she gave me a hug :biggrin:
> i kissed her on the cheek.. she says  oohhhh Markie give my friend a hug too..
> (what the fuck)? okay... there I am in van nuys park hugging these two girls...
> The light bulb went off in my head, and I said: lets take this to my apartment?
> i could not believe my ears when the cute one said kay.. so now I pretty much figured out that the ring leader will say anything just to seam cool in front of the fat one... so now I am talking shit while driving.. the fat one is in the back seat with
> her boobs out,, and i am telling the cute one; you know as soon as we get in the front door? I am going to kiss you and put one of your nipples in my mouth while I am pulling down your pants, and yea I will do something to your homegirl whatever.. :happysad:  so we get in the front door..and yea I got a little kiss action, she had the cutest little tits, purkey frisky friendly little mothers.. put it was like.some weird tit for tat nightmare.. she took my face and shoveled it in the breast of the other girl... (okay, what the hell.. I kissed that fat girl like she was rosie perez, and grab her Virgina like it was something I really wanted.. :uh:
> i could not get the cute one naked.. but when i got her jeans of and saw her thong
> I heard harp music,  and monks chanting.. at this point i would have barked like a dogg and ran outside on all 4's if this bitch told me to do so..
> (so now I am so turned on,, that i am fuckin the dear life out of the ugly one while looking for mouse girls approval, all the while pretending that it is mouse girl..
> i get mouse girl to suck one tit, while i am on the other tit of the fat girl..
> I am thinking (the bitch is totally gay) but if i could just get my mouth on her box
> she would learn to see things my way?  but no dice.. she would not let me kiss her tits for more than a second.. and would not let my face no where near her pussy..
> so now I am a little mad, and i am fucking the ugly one even harder, i ate her pussy like a third world starving child... not even something like me cumming was going to deter from getting with this check.. would grind on the mouse girl untill I could not take it no more, and then i would stick it in the ugly girl, out of spite and
> frustration.. well after cumming twice with the fat chick and zero with the puppet
> master..it was time to go home..  i dont know why but i picked the fat chick up 2 or 3 more times after that.. till finally i just could not bring myself to do it anymore.
> and I tried my best to let her go with some class.. but the cute one I saw two more times but never got more than two seconds of her tits.. and one more view of her panties..(still heard harp music) but i never got to see taste, touch or smell what was under those cute thongs... there you go, you sick jackwagans lol
> Markies threesome from hell... enjoy...
> *



i usually never read this much but i had to and this shit had me rollin!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this ni99a said, he ate that fat bitch pussy like a 3rd world starving child! lmao


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2010, 06:32 AM~19456965
> *i usually never read this much but i had to and this shit had me rollin!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> this ni99a said, he ate that fat bitch pussy like a 3rd world starving child!  lmao
> *



o lol ed when i read that i can just imagine mark telling me that story over the phone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: pancho1969



almost 6am out there , did you sleep foo :scrutinize:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 06:41 AM~19456983
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: pancho1969
> almost 6am out there , did you sleep foo :scrutinize:
> *


woke up at 430 :420: :420: sometimes once im up i cant fall back asleep


----------



## danny chawps

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 09:44 AM~19456988
> *woke up at 430  :420:  :420:  sometimes once im up i cant fall back asleep
> *




shit im about to crash out for a minute myself! wake up and paint something............................ i hope............. its like 35 degrees and raining here


----------



## danny chawps

any one have a pic of the multy colored bomb , its got like vertical rainbow strippes running through it no **** :happysad:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 03:24 AM~19456640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :boink:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 07:58 AM~19457022
> *any one have a pic of the multy colored bomb , its got like vertical rainbow strippes running through it  no **** :happysad:
> *


QUE TRANSA PAISA


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 07:04 AM~19457035
> *QUE TRANSA PAISA
> *



up early :wow: :wow: :wow: i dropped off the missis and couldnt go to sleep , prepping a 67 for paint since its super windi and rainy stil  i feel like painting some models today :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 08:06 AM~19457038
> *up early  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  i dropped off the missis and couldnt go to sleep , prepping a 67 for paint since its super windi and rainy stil    i feel like painting some models today  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SWEET I HAVE DADDY DAY CARE TODAY, MIGHT STOP BY FOR A LITTLE BIT, PREPPING THE RIVI RIGHT NOW! :happysad: LET THAT RIDE OVER THERE FOR YOU TO FINISH


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 07:08 AM~19457040
> *:biggrin: SWEET I HAVE DADDY DAY CARE TODAY, MIGHT STOP BY FOR A LITTLE BIT, PREPPING THE RIVI RIGHT NOW! :happysad: LET THAT RIDE OVER THERE FOR YOU TO FINISH
> *


 sweet :cheesy: ill stop by the shop to get some silver so i can tint it different shades ,,,, silver and black or what :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 08:11 AM~19457052
> *sweet :cheesy:  ill stop by the shop to get some silver  so i can tint it different shades ,,,, silver and black or what    :dunno:
> *


DO YOUR THANG PLAYBOY  ITS GOING TO A GOOD MAN (NO ****)


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 07:12 AM~19457056
> *DO YOUR THANG PLAYBOY  ITS GOING TO A GOOD MAN (NO ****)
> *



:squint: what colors foo


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 08:16 AM~19457068
> *:squint:  what colors foo
> *


BLACK ,GRAY, SILVERS


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:squint: Who had fun reading all those posts this morning??? :squint:




:biggrin: I know I did...... I might go back and read them again!! :sprint:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 07:17 AM~19457074
> *BLACK ,GRAY, SILVERS
> *



ill do som wit it


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 07:19 AM~19457078
> *:squint: Who had fun reading all those posts this morning??? :squint:
> :biggrin: I know I did...... I might go back and read them again!! :sprint:
> *



if u smokin break out :420: :420: :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 08:27 AM~19457101
> *ill  do som wit it
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 85Biarittz
 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 09:34 AM~19457121
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 85Biarittz
> :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

To think, THIS is what started a 20 page random laugh-fest!




> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 29 2010, 03:41 PM~19449631
> *Good morning brothas. :biggrin:
> Kustoms daily motivation picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *














:boink: :boink: She's BAD! :wow: I'd tap that 24/7/365 all day e'ery day!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 01:31 AM~19456678
> *one more before going to bed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## grimreaper69

WTF!!!! I'm gone for a few hours and when I cme back I gotta go back 14 pages to start where I left off. Yall are some fuckin post whores with no lives. :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2010, 11:26 AM~19457294
> *WTF!!!! I'm gone for a few hours and when I cme back I gotta go back 14 pages to start where I left off. Yall are some fuckin post whores with no lives. :roflmao:
> *



:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 11:33 AM~19457323
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *




:squint: Dammit my eyes are burning. Couple hours of sleep after that bullshit. Funny shit though. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 11:35 AM~19457337
> *:squint:  Dammit my eyes are burning. Couple hours of sleep after that bullshit. Funny shit though. :biggrin:
> *



4 hours for me  Be back after while. Got some building to do!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone want to fill me in on how i would use nail polish in an airbrush? What do i thin it with?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 06:13 AM~19456939
> *jeff never lost the lead in this thread sense day one   i own off topic, bodine was close for a while and had me sweatin for a minute, but im up almost 600 on him now, and no bodine in site :biggrin:
> *


no wonder shit dont get built  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 07:17 AM~19457074
> *BLACK ,GRAY, SILVERS
> *



the sun is finally up looks like my play date is cancelled i got too much work at the shop  its cold then a muuuufuka outside its super windy hno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 09:54 AM~19457443
> *the sun is finally up looks like my play date is cancelled i got too much work at the shop    its cold then a muuuufuka outside its  super windy hno:
> *


  ALREADY KNOWING!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

AZ and yall freezing? but yall are gettin some shit ass weather over there...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 08:55 AM~19457445
> * ALREADY KNOWING!
> *



ill stop at joes later on thought if u down


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 09:57 AM~19457460
> *ill stop at joes later on thought if u down
> *


 :wow: GOING RIGHT NOW! GOTTA DO THINGS AFTER 2 STATUS :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2010, 08:59 AM~19457477
> *:wow: GOING RIGHT NOW! GOTTA DO THINGS AFTER 2 STATUS :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :run:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 09:03 AM~19457502
> *:0  :0  :0    :run:
> *


this fucking guy :biggrin: sup foo


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 30 2010, 09:02 AM~19457492
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *



q vo q vo pinche paysa ................

no pos wow


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 09:05 AM~19457512
> *q vo q vo  pinche paysa ................
> 
> no pos wow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2010, 09:26 AM~19457294
> *WTF!!!! I'm gone for a few hours and when I cme back I gotta go back 14 pages to start where I left off. Yall are some fuckin post whores with no lives. :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 30 2010, 10:05 AM~19457510
> *this fucking guy :biggrin:  sup foo
> *


ewww ....no fuking guys


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 09:46 AM~19457392
> *Anyone want to fill me in on how i would use nail polish in an airbrush? What do i thin it with?
> *


i use regular nail polish remover and it works fine for me. and i usuallly do a 1 part paint 1 part polish remover. it works fine for me others might suggest something else though.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 09:54 AM~19457185
> *To think, THIS is what started a 20 page random laugh-fest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink: :boink:  She's BAD! :wow: I'd tap that 24/7/365 all day e'ery day!!
> *


shit wish i would have stay'd up with ya all last night..seems like you ll had a blast... i just got done readin it all...lol..from where we left off back in the 900's..... then hydro's book to end it!! funny shit...next time ill hang out an shoot the shit with the night crew.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2010, 09:17 AM~19457580
> *ewww ....no fuking guys
> *


why u sad ? im confused :around: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:16 AM~19456825
> *Ok, 4:15 and I just finished markie penthouse story!!  Jesus, that was a long read!! Put it this way Markie, you may have lost the battle but you still won the war!!  Stickin your dick in anything as a single man means Freedom!  As you grow older, it's an experience you'll always treasure
> *


i laughed for hours this morning when I went to bed.. I thought it was funny as 
shit? but the day that it happened I was pissed and hating my life big time,,
i remember going to the cruzz hangout that night after I dropping both girls off..
and my homie young hogg was there, who very rarely came out...and the first words 
out of his mouth was: whats the matter with you Markie? so I told him and some of the guys my story.. and the whole parking fell out laughing, Young Hogg actually 
had tears coming down his face he was laughing so hard.. it still did not make me feel 
any better.. it took me a while before I could laugh about it.. and today I woke up
thinking? oh shit, I actually said all that on lil? :uh: how in the fuck do i ever go back there again? well, GOOD MORINING GUYS,, IT IS WHAT IT IS!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 30 2010, 12:28 PM~19457660
> *shit wish i would have stay'd up with ya all last night..seems like you ll had a blast... i just got done readin it all...lol..from where we left off back in the 900's..... then hydro's book to end it!! funny shit...next time ill hang out an shoot the shit with the night crew.
> *


You didnt miss much but a bunch of fat chicks pics and Dropped hatin on thick chicks.


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2010, 09:17 AM~19457580
> *ewww ....no fuking guys
> *


MAS PUTO!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 09:31 AM~19457686
> *i laughed for hours this morning when I went to bed.. I thought it was funny as
> shit? but the day that it happened I was pissed and hating my life big time,,
> i remember going to the cruzz hangout that night after I dropping both girls off..
> and my homie young hogg was there, who very rarely came out...and the first words
> out of his mouth was: whats the matter with you Markie?  so I told him and some of the guys my story.. and the whole parking fell out laughing, Young Hogg actually
> had tears coming down his face he was laughing so hard..  it still did not make me feel
> any better.. it took me a while before I could laugh about it..  and today I woke up
> thinking? oh shit, I actually said all that on lil?  :uh:  how in the fuck do i ever go back there again?  well, GOOD MORINING GUYS,, IT IS WHAT IT IS!
> *



aaaaaaaw shit you back at it again :around:  :biggrin: yeah that was funny foo


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 05:07 AM~19456809
> *I was busy reading and laughing my ass off.. people are wake up tomorrow and
> think WTF..lol
> okay I will give you a story.. about three years ago i had a threesome that was
> fuckin awlfull.. I was talking to this cute little chick about half my age.. she was about 20.. kind of mousy in the face, but petite and had little curves.. you could tell she was
> more like in the geek crowed back in her school days.. not at all popular party girl type.. so she thought it was cool being with this older, lowrider/gangster type dude..
> so on our first outing after eating at some burger joint, her friend calls her on the phone. and she says ( can we pick up my friend, she has nothing to do and I have not
> seen her in while?) Okay what the hell,, I pick up the friend and the 3 of us go to the park, well the friend looks worse than any body i would want to be with... not really
> (run for your life fat and ugly) like the fat chicks in this thread? but not far from it..
> well the funny thing is? the girl i liked, changed as soon as her friend got in the car?
> I mean she started acting fast.. and experienced.. when I know she really was not..
> she started pretending to be something like a slut?  so I am thinking?
> (okay,,this could work for me) the fat girl said: there is nothing and no one she would not do...: then the cute one said..show Markie your tits :wow:
> and she did.. popped one out from under her shirt right there in park..
> Now i never even kissed the cute one before.. so I am thinking this is a test.
> so I tell the cute little mouse girl..she has big tits, but your the one for me baby,
> and she says...oooohhhhh your so sweet Markie and she gave me a hug :biggrin:
> i kissed her on the cheek.. she says  oohhhh Markie give my friend a hug too..
> (what the fuck)? okay... there I am in van nuys park hugging these two girls...
> The light bulb went off in my head, and I said: lets take this to my apartment?
> i could not believe my ears when the cute one said kay.. so now I pretty much figured out that the ring leader will say anything just to seam cool in front of the fat one... so now I am talking shit while driving.. the fat one is in the back seat with
> her boobs out,, and i am telling the cute one; you know as soon as we get in the front door? I am going to kiss you and put one of your nipples in my mouth while I am pulling down your pants, and yea I will do something to your homegirl whatever.. :happysad:  so we get in the front door..and yea I got a little kiss action, she had the cutest little tits, purkey frisky friendly little mothers.. put it was like.some weird tit for tat nightmare.. she took my face and shoveled it in the breast of the other girl... (okay, what the hell.. I kissed that fat girl like she was rosie perez, and grab her Virgina like it was something I really wanted.. :uh:
> i could not get the cute one naked.. but when i got her jeans of and saw her thong
> I heard harp music,  and monks chanting.. at this point i would have barked like a dogg and ran outside on all 4's if this bitch told me to do so..
> (so now I am so turned on,, that i am fuckin the dear life out of the ugly one while looking for mouse girls approval, all the while pretending that it is mouse girl..
> i get mouse girl to suck one tit, while i am on the other tit of the fat girl..
> I am thinking (the bitch is totally gay) but if i could just get my mouth on her box
> she would learn to see things my way?  but no dice.. she would not let me kiss her tits for more than a second.. and would not let my face no where near her pussy..
> so now I am a little mad, and i am fucking the ugly one even harder, i ate her pussy like a third world starving child... not even something like me cumming was going to deter from getting with this check.. would grind on the mouse girl untill I could not take it no more, and then i would stick it in the ugly girl, out of spite and
> frustration.. well after cumming twice with the fat chick and zero with the puppet
> master..it was time to go home..  i dont know why but i picked the fat chick up 2 or 3 more times after that.. till finally i just could not bring myself to do it anymore.
> and I tried my best to let her go with some class.. but the cute one I saw two more times but never got more than two seconds of her tits.. and one more view of her panties..(still heard harp music) but i never got to see taste, touch or smell what was under those cute thongs... there you go, you sick jackwagans lol
> Markies threesome from hell... enjoy...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Holy shit. That's great.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 09:38 AM~19457720
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Holy shit. That's great.
> *



hydro still has some of that chicks pubes in his teeth :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 30 2010, 12:28 PM~19457660-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit wish i would have stay'd up with ya all last night..seems like you ll had a blast... i just got done readin it all...lol..from where we left off back in the 900's..... then hydro's book to end it!! funny shit...next time ill hang out an shoot the shit with the night crew.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A whole lot less Drama :uh: That's for sure!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 12:31 PM~19457686
> *i laughed for hours this morning when I went to bed.. I thought it was funny as
> shit? but the day that it happened I was pissed and hating my life big time,,
> i remember going to the cruzz hangout that night after I dropping both girls off..
> and my homie young hogg was there, who very rarely came out...and the first words
> out of his mouth was: whats the matter with you Markie?  so I told him and some of the guys my story.. and the whole parking fell out laughing, Young Hogg actually
> had tears coming down his face he was laughing so hard..  it still did not make me feel
> any better.. it took me a while before I could laugh about it..  and today I woke up
> thinking? oh shit, I actually said all that on lil?  :uh:  how in the fuck do i ever go back there again?  well, GOOD MORINING GUYS,, IT IS WHAT IT IS!
> *



Fuck it ROLL CALL Hydro!! So what. You put it all out there on the line and told a story how you banged a fatty! I banged fatties to get to the friend who was the skinny hottie  Trust me, when it comes to pussy, there's only one kind. Anything without a disease  So Yeah, keep ya head up, you got to put them Itty bitty's in your mouth and see them strangs!! But your dick was also wet that night too


----------



## machio

You know da Biz Hydro, pics or it never Happend....   :naughty:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 12:41 PM~19457742
> *hydro still has some of that  chicks pubes in his teeth :biggrin:
> *



That would just be the top to that story if she ended up havin a forestry between her legs.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit a damn brillo pad landing strip or some shit...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Still love that line. added it to my signature! :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

What's up suckas :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 09:32 AM~19457687
> *You didnt miss much but a bunch of fat chicks pics and Dropped hatin on thick chicks.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 12:47 PM~19457782
> *What's up suckas  :cheesy:
> *



Sup foo! Where's my motionvation? :boink:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 09:47 AM~19457781
> *Still love that line. added it to my signature! :roflmao:
> *


thats the shits right there bro! lmao!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

Man I had to be at work at 7 am today cold as fuck too just to hop on here and read hydro story shit had me rollin


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 09:45 AM~19457770
> *That would just be the top to that story if she ended up havin a forestry between her legs.
> *



thats why u use your index and middle finger to spread them wings and avoid a hairry rough landing :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 09:47 AM~19457782
> *What's up suckas  :cheesy:
> *



q vo paysa


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 12:47 PM~19457782
> *What's up suckas  :cheesy:
> *





lol damn nikka.................... you too :biggrin: 


these cats just dont sleep lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 12:32 PM~19457687
> *You didnt miss much but a bunch of fat chicks pics and Dropped hatin on thick chicks.
> *





here we go! its a party now lol















and wait for the new page :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 10:49 AM~19457789
> *Sup foo! Where's my motionvation? :boink:
> *


Coming up in a few


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 12:52 PM~19457812
> *thats why u use your index and middle finger to spread them wings and avoid a hairry rough landing  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 10:53 AM~19457822
> *lol damn nikka.................... you too :biggrin:
> these cats just dont sleep lol
> *


I'm a layitlow zombie :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 10:52 AM~19457815
> *q vo paysa
> *


What's up bro :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 10:54 AM~19457832
> *here we go! its a party now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wait for the new page :biggrin:
> *


 You better be careful jeff you gonna get James in here posting up all his chicks again this this time nudes :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 12:59 PM~19457871
> *You better be careful jeff you gonna get James in here posting up all his chicks again this this time nudes :0
> *





:burn: :burn: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

ok well sense KB is slackin over there, hers another :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

you dudes are slow, ill catch ya'll later tonight


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 09:57 AM~19457855
> *What's up bro :cheesy:
> *



chillin


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 11:04 AM~19457910
> *you dudes are slow, ill catch ya'll later tonight
> *


Haha it's over the fat bitch has lost her novilty


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:04 PM~19457910
> *you dudes are slow, ill catch ya'll later tonight
> *



Go get some sleep, and Jeffe you already posted that pic, but that FIRST one  that's motivational!! :boink:


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## machio

Motivation :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 30 2010, 01:16 PM~19457991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motivation  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *




 FAIL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 30 2010, 11:16 AM~19457991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motivation  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck it.ass in the air.id hit it. :wow: i wouldnt tell you fuckers i did but i would. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Motivational pic of the day :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 01:24 AM~19456633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:boink: :worship: but sadly , we all know she has a shitty attitude to go right along with that phat ass....


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 30 2010, 12:21 PM~19458033
> *:boink: :worship: but sadly , we all know she has a shitty attitude to go right along with that phat ass....
> *


u know her? hearse.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Dec 30 2010, 09:41 AM~19457742-->
> 
> 
> 
> hydro still has some of that  chicks pubes in his teeth :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yea, that makes me feel better.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 09:42 AM~19457748
> * A whole lot less Drama :uh: That's for sure!
> Fuck it ROLL CALL Hydro!! So what. You put it all out there on the line and told a story how you banged a fatty!  I banged fatties to get to the friend who was the skinny hottie  Trust me, when it comes to pussy, there's only one kind. Anything without a disease   So Yeah, keep ya head up, you got to put them Itty bitty's in your mouth and see them strangs!! But your dick was also wet that night too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I't turned out the cute mouse type girl (I think) was a virgin.. I really heard
> angle's singing and monks chanting, that fuckin monastery music when i got those
> jeans down, that was probably the best pussy I never got to taste?
> she could have put a leash on me that night and called me lassie,,
> That was not one of my better moments, the only person who really had fun
> was the ugly chick... i fuckin really got played..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 09:43 AM~19457753
> *You know da Biz Hydro, pics or it never Happend....     :naughty:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh God please no.. i think a visual would make it worse... the ugly one was sort of
> like (Mimi) on the Drew Carey show.. But with natural brunette hair
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Dec 30 2010, 09:45 AM~19457770
> *That would just be the top to that story if she ended up havin a forestry between her legs.
> *


oh God: she sort of did.. she did not taste bad, but it was so fleshy it made it hard to pretend it was the other girl...

gee thanks scur-rape, so now everytime i see your post? I get reminded of that
eventful day.... :biggrin: and how i got played by a geek girl half my age..
Good times!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 30 2010, 10:02 AM~19457896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok well sense KB is slackin over there, hers another :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now she is outstanding...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Dec 30 2010, 10:21 AM~19458033
> *:boink: :worship: but sadly , we all know she has a shitty attitude to go right along with that phat ass....
> *


 I hate to judge,, but experience tells me, your probably right!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollindeep408

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's my contribution to the cause :biggrin: 

Skinny chick with a nice ass


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 30 2010, 11:53 AM~19458306
> *Here's my contribution to the cause :biggrin:
> 
> Skinny chick with a nice ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Asians with big titts? :wow: That's almost unheard of!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Man am I glad I got off early today , lots of eye candy here .....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 10:20 AM~19458021
> *fuck it.ass in the air.id hit it. :wow: i wouldnt tell you fuckers i did but i would. :biggrin:
> *



u nasty as fuck! :burn: :barf:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2010, 01:39 PM~19459112
> *u nasty as fuck!  :burn:  :barf:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Got these off the bay for a couple bucks about a week ago. Gonna give them a facelift


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 02:45 PM~19459143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 02:42 PM~19459125
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice place for my face!! move that chain...lol..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

18 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Scur-rape-init, candilove, grimreaper69, chris hicks, machio, 85Biarittz, 716 LAYIN LOW, MKD904, HONCHO, Tonioseven, MAZDAT, Laidframe, pancho1969


:uh: all these people in here, and it's DEAD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Went and saw this G body for myself....Leather pillowtop interior power windows n locks, 442 wheels n same motor and trans i had before but dude said this one ran well.. However the bodys a bit rough, but better than the regal IMO... And yes, this time i made sure of the title, its on its way right now..hopin to pick it up within the next few weeks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 02:43 PM~19459134
> *Got these off the bay for a couple bucks about a week ago. Gonna give them a facelift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for posting something model related in here being we are in the model section ! 

Its a shamed that the pecker gripper club has to use this topic to whore up post count and ruin the model section by postin pic here where this shit has its own spot in OFF TOPIC but they don't get post value over there ! Better yet why not post these pic's in your own topics so we both benefit from it ! 1 i wont have to see this bullshit , and 2 you can finially add something to your own topic worth lookin at !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well Mini, I was one of those pecker grippers. :run: I happened to have a blast last night in here and um, we are in the RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC thread, which by my understanding is where all the "random shit" goes? Maybe Im wrong about this, but I thought that cuts down on the bullshittin, thread jacking, and all that shit that seems to piss everyone off? :dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 05:01 PM~19461192
> *Well Mini, I was one of those pecker grippers. :run:  I happened to have a blast last night in here and um, we are in the RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC thread, which by my understanding is where all the "random shit" goes?  Maybe Im wrong about this, but I thought that cuts down on the bullshittin, thread jacking, and all that shit that seems to piss everyone off?  :dunno:
> *


Yeah...what he said :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 07:01 PM~19461192
> *Well Mini, I was one of those pecker grippers. :run:  I happened to have a blast last night in here and um, we are in the RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC thread, which by my understanding is where all the "random shit" goes?  Maybe Im wrong about this, but I thought that cuts down on the bullshittin, thread jacking, and all that shit that seems to piss everyone off?  :dunno:
> *


Plus I could give two shits about post counts I've been logged on here with this name since 04 and my count is actually very low


----------



## Guest

Random Off Topic Model section was allowed for model related stuff.

Back in the day we had an Off Topic and A LIL NIte Crew Topic. They were shut down due to posting getting out of hand and a couple people got into with 1ofakind.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 30 2010, 09:08 PM~19461245
> *Random Off Topic Model section was allowed for model related stuff.
> 
> Back in the day we had an Off Topic and A LIL NIte Crew Topic. They were shut down due to posting getting out of hand and a couple people got into with 1ofakind.
> 
> 
> *




Ok, well it just seemed to me that this was anything BUT models in here... I mean that's all I've ever watched come through. But ok, thanks Charles, good to know


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 08:13 PM~19461287
> *Ok, well it just seemed to me that this was anything BUT models in here... I mean that's all I've ever watched come through.  But ok, thanks Charles, good to know
> *


It's progressed somewhat. We really have no moderator anymore. 1ofaknd got sick and the other mod's really only come around when pm'ed.


----------



## [email protected]

i look at it like this........................... call it how you will.............. i dont really care..................... but when cats are just having fun? just let it go............ are we a fending you with what we posted dave?

2nd off............ you post once every 4 months now, how bout you chill out and join the fun, instead of being a stick in the mud.

its called cuttin up with the people we all know,whats wrong with that?

and i hope the pecker griper club you refer to isnt my club, because i did and said nothing wrong, because it was all in fun with people i know  if by some chance you dont like it? then dont read it  

this was not ment to a fend you in anyway, but if you have something else to say, you where to find me and how to get ahold of me


----------



## gseeds

i have to agree with mini on this one,excpet with this girl, man she is just fine to keep out of any topic! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 10:20 AM~19458021
> *fuck it.ass in the air.id hit it. :wow: i wouldnt tell you fuckers i did but i would. :biggrin:
> *


kustombuilder here would fuck anything that has a hole 


























no **** :ugh: :run:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Dec 30 2010, 07:08 PM~19461245
> *Random Off Topic Model section was allowed for model related stuff.
> 
> Back in the day we had an Off Topic and A LIL NIte Crew Topic. They were shut down due to posting getting out of hand and a couple people got into with 1ofakind.
> 
> 
> *


I was always in lil nite crew


----------



## BiggC

Fun is one thing, but you guys need to chill with the pics cause you need to remember that we have some young kids that do come in here. If you wanna look at snatch go to Off Topic on the Main board or the other topic in the basement.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 30 2010, 11:11 PM~19462319
> *Fun is one thing, but you guys need to chill with the pics cause you need to remember that we have some young kids that do come in here. If you wanna look at snatch go to Off Topic on the Main board or the other topic in the basement.
> *





damnit! we were haveing fun with the fat chics too!



i can understand that point, so now we need to find something else to cut up with fellas


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 11:24 PM~19462501
> *damnit! we were haveing fun with the fat chics too!
> i can understand that point, so now we need to find something else to cut up with fellas
> *



Im game to find other things, but fat chicks are the most fun :roflmao:

Ok, well I gave a partial face lift to the 49's and right now. I havent cleaned the interior up yet, so that's why it still looks dirty. But, this is where im gonna go with the vert!! :biggrin: and something pretty similar with the other one. 


















Alright fellas, I gotta ask, anyone have a color idea for this? I was thinking like a cream, or lighter pearl. Tell me what you think?


----------



## gseeds

how about just a simi flat black, give it that 50's look. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i say we find ways to cut up on KBs mustache :biggrin: :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres an ugly little fuck i been toolin with


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Dec 30 2010, 08:42 PM~19462748-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im game to find other things, but fat chicks are the most fun :roflmao:
> 
> Ok, well I gave a partial face lift to the 49's and right now. I havent cleaned the interior up yet, so that's why it still looks dirty. But, this is where im gonna go with the vert!! :biggrin: and something pretty similar with the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright fellas, I gotta ask, anyone have a color idea for this? I was thinking like a cream, or lighter pearl.  Tell me what you think?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your rodeo Scur-rape,, it looks good.. I would say cream,, with a peanut butter
> inside.. or a root bear type brown with flakes... or a deep gloss black..
> 
> what's up wit it fella's? :biggrin: I drove my glasshouse today just long enough
> to listen to some Teena Marie.. then went and kicked it with some of the homies
> from Premier car club,, and Valley Low's car club.. i still cant afford smog :uh: but i might go to AAA tomorrow and get a one day driving pass.. so i can cruzz a little
> on Saturday...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 09:57 PM~19463540
> *heres an ugly little fuck i been toolin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 what's ugly about it? i am going to put those stripe's on my 65 chevelle wagon..

Good luck with your car purchase.. I hope it works out the way you want it..
you deserve it.. you have been grinding all year for a whip.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: im not sure, i just dont like the damn thing. its kinda been my test subject as of late.. i dont really like it but i guess im gonna build it


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2010, 10:06 PM~19463629
> *:biggrin: im not sure, i just dont like the damn thing. its kinda been my test subject as of late.. i dont really like it but i guess im gonna build it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 30 2010, 10:29 AM~19458108
> *oh yea, that makes me feel better.. :uh:
> I't turned out the cute mouse type girl (I think) was a virgin.. I really heard
> angle's singing and monks chanting, that fuckin monastery music when i got those
> jeans down,  that was probably the best pussy I never got to taste?
> she could have put a leash on me that night and called me lassie,,
> That was not one of my better moments, the only person who really had fun
> was the ugly chick... i fuckin really got played..
> oh God please no.. i think a visual would make it worse...  the ugly one was sort of
> like (Mimi) on the Drew Carey show.. But with natural brunette hair
> 
> 
> oh God: she sort of did.. she did not taste bad, but it was so fleshy it made it hard to pretend it was the other girl...
> 
> gee thanks scur-rape, so now everytime i see your post? I get reminded of that
> eventful day.... :biggrin:  and how i got played by a geek girl half my age..
> Good times!
> *



hey fat bitches need love too  shit ill take one for the team :biggrin: foo u got pussy period..... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 31 2010, 12:09 AM~19463669
> *:biggrin:
> *


less you want it? im all for it.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2010, 12:44 PM~19459138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah ......thickness :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az

I'll give the fat girls some love but they gotta pay $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 06:37 PM~19461451
> *i look at it like this........................... call it how you will.............. i dont really care..................... but when cats are just having fun? just let it go............ are we a fending you with what we posted dave?
> 
> 2nd off............ you post once every 4 months now, how bout you chill out and join the fun, instead of being a stick in the mud.
> 
> its called cuttin up with the people we all know,whats wrong with that?
> 
> and i hope the pecker griper club you refer to isnt my club, because i did and said nothing wrong, because it was all in fun with people i know   if by some chance you dont like it? then dont read it
> 
> this was not ment to a fend you in anyway, but if you have something else to say, you where to find me and how to get ahold of me
> *



:werd: :drama: ITS CALLED RANDOM off topic to me that means anything goes :biggrin: fuck the sentimental bs grab a tape and blade and start chawping it up on some patterns :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 30 2010, 10:25 PM~19463863
> *I'll give the fat girls some love but they gotta pay $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *



i seeeeee :squint: dispensa i forget u only like small fillipina chicks :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 08:42 PM~19462748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What bout paint it black, put some bellflower tips on it and pinstripe the shit out of it in old school pinstriping using colors red and etc, then color match the red by throwing in a red interior up in that bish.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 10:29 PM~19463921
> *i seeeeee  :squint:    dispensa  i forget u only like small fillipina chicks  :cheesy:
> *


NOPE, I like also Latinas and Asians so long as they not fat :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 30 2010, 10:34 PM~19463991
> *NOPE, I like also Latinas and Asians so long as they not fat :biggrin:
> *













:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 11:27 PM~19463883
> *:werd:  :drama:    ITS CALLED RANDOM off topic to me that means anything goes  :biggrin:    fuck the sentimental bs grab a tape and blade and start chawping it up on some patterns  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 07:37 PM~19461451
> *i look at it like this........................... call it how you will.............. i dont really care..................... but when cats are just having fun? just let it go............ are we a fending you with what we posted dave?
> 
> 2nd off............ you post once every 4 months now, how bout you chill out and join the fun, instead of being a stick in the mud.
> 
> its called cuttin up with the people we all know,whats wrong with that?
> 
> and i hope the pecker griper club you refer to isnt my club, because i did and said nothing wrong, because it was all in fun with people i know   if by some chance you dont like it? then dont read it
> 
> this was not ment to a fend you in anyway, but if you have something else to say, you where to find me and how to get ahold of me
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

favorite pics of my old ones..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2010, 12:06 AM~19464340
> *favorite pics of my old ones..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

the poor mans display case... stackable for 99 cents.,, :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 01:20 AM~19456615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 31 2010, 12:26 AM~19464502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the poor mans display case... stackable for 99 cents.,, :happysad:
> *


 Fuck it it works for you take some rubbing Alcohol on a rag to those stickers thow to peel em off


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 30 2010, 11:45 PM~19464666
> *Fuck it it works for you take some rubbing Alcohol on a rag to those stickers thow to peel em off
> *


I saw my mom take wd40 to a cake pan.. ? it cleaned the hell out of that plastic..
but yea it does work for me.. Now i get to see my shit.. that was all bagged up.. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## BODINE

in parking lot at my work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 29 2010, 11:07 PM~19456809
> *I was busy reading and laughing my ass off.. people are wake up tomorrow and
> think WTF..lol
> okay I will give you a story.. about three years ago i had a threesome that was
> fuckin awlfull.. I was talking to this cute little chick about half my age.. she was about 20.. kind of mousy in the face, but petite and had little curves.. you could tell she was
> more like in the geek crowed back in her school days.. not at all popular party girl type.. so she thought it was cool being with this older, lowrider/gangster type dude..
> so on our first outing after eating at some burger joint, her friend calls her on the phone. and she says ( can we pick up my friend, she has nothing to do and I have not
> seen her in while?) Okay what the hell,, I pick up the friend and the 3 of us go to the park, well the friend looks worse than any body i would want to be with... not really
> (run for your life fat and ugly) like the fat chicks in this thread? but not far from it..
> well the funny thing is? the girl i liked, changed as soon as her friend got in the car?
> I mean she started acting fast.. and experienced.. when I know she really was not..
> she started pretending to be something like a slut?  so I am thinking?
> (okay,,this could work for me) the fat girl said: there is nothing and no one she would not do...: then the cute one said..show Markie your tits :wow:
> and she did.. popped one out from under her shirt right there in park..
> Now i never even kissed the cute one before.. so I am thinking this is a test.
> so I tell the cute little mouse girl..she has big tits, but your the one for me baby,
> and she says...oooohhhhh your so sweet Markie and she gave me a hug :biggrin:
> i kissed her on the cheek.. she says  oohhhh Markie give my friend a hug too..
> (what the fuck)? okay... there I am in van nuys park hugging these two girls...
> The light bulb went off in my head, and I said: lets take this to my apartment?
> i could not believe my ears when the cute one said kay.. so now I pretty much figured out that the ring leader will say anything just to seam cool in front of the fat one... so now I am talking shit while driving.. the fat one is in the back seat with
> her boobs out,, and i am telling the cute one; you know as soon as we get in the front door? I am going to kiss you and put one of your nipples in my mouth while I am pulling down your pants, and yea I will do something to your homegirl whatever.. :happysad:  so we get in the front door..and yea I got a little kiss action, she had the cutest little tits, purkey frisky friendly little mothers.. put it was like.some weird tit for tat nightmare.. she took my face and shoveled it in the breast of the other girl... (okay, what the hell.. I kissed that fat girl like she was rosie perez, and grab her Virgina like it was something I really wanted.. :uh:
> i could not get the cute one naked.. but when i got her jeans of and saw her thong
> I heard harp music,  and monks chanting.. at this point i would have barked like a dogg and ran outside on all 4's if this bitch told me to do so..
> (so now I am so turned on,, that i am fuckin the dear life out of the ugly one while looking for mouse girls approval, all the while pretending that it is mouse girl..
> i get mouse girl to suck one tit, while i am on the other tit of the fat girl..
> I am thinking (the bitch is totally gay) but if i could just get my mouth on her box
> she would learn to see things my way?  but no dice.. she would not let me kiss her tits for more than a second.. and would not let my face no where near her pussy..
> so now I am a little mad, and i am fucking the ugly one even harder, i ate her pussy like a third world starving child... not even something like me cumming was going to deter from getting with this check.. would grind on the mouse girl untill I could not take it no more, and then i would stick it in the ugly girl, out of spite and
> frustration.. well after cumming twice with the fat chick and zero with the puppet
> master..it was time to go home..  i dont know why but i picked the fat chick up 2 or 3 more times after that.. till finally i just could not bring myself to do it anymore.
> and I tried my best to let her go with some class.. but the cute one I saw two more times but never got more than two seconds of her tits.. and one more view of her panties..(still heard harp music) but i never got to see taste, touch or smell what was under those cute thongs... there you go, you sick jackwagans lol
> Markies threesome from hell... enjoy...
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 09:19 AM~19458995
> *Asians with big titts? :wow:  That's almost unheard of!!
> *


not in HAWAII :wow: :wow:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 31 2010, 01:25 AM~19465198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this thing is off the hook!!! i like it! and would rock this thing daily!!


----------



## BODINE

i thinink .......GOOD deal 


http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/2133456568.html


----------



## PINK86REGAL

whoever posting pics of bitch's wanna do that then do that! b4 anyone starts cryin bout kids see this... I GOT GOT 4KIDS. send them to nickjr.com or something. this is RANDOM OFFTOPIC. We all grown ass men here.. how the fuck you gonna tell another man what he can post?? We each pay our OWN internet bill so post what u want. atleast they aint doin it in someones thread... :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2010, 08:56 AM~19465561
> *whoever posting pics of bitch's wanna do that then do that! b4 anyone starts cryin bout kids see this... I GOT GOT 4KIDS. send them to nickjr.com or something.  this is RANDOM OFFTOPIC. We all grown ass men here.. how the fuck you gonna tell another man what he can post?? We each pay our OWN internet bill so post what u want. atleast they aint doin it in someones thread...  :uh:
> *





agreed, and its not like we are posting pics of naked bitches or some dirty snatch either


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2010, 08:56 AM~19465561
> *whoever posting pics of bitch's wanna do that then do that! b4 anyone starts cryin bout kids see this... I GOT GOT 4KIDS. send them to nickjr.com or something.  this is RANDOM OFFTOPIC. We all grown ass men here.. how the fuck you gonna tell another man what he can post?? We each pay our OWN internet bill so post what u want. atleast they aint doin it in someones thread...  :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Hydrohype

i get mouse girl to suck one tit, while i am on the other tit of the fat girl.. 
I am thinking (the bitch is totally gay) but if i could just get my mouth on her box
she would learn to see things my way? :uh: 

I just did not see the humor in it while it was happening..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sure ya did..ya knew youd have to tell someone your damn story and that we ALL would laugh with you..not at ya..lol

and yeah ive had the same shit with me....xcept i wasnt a goo lucky gangsta thuggie like urself bro..LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2010, 11:06 AM~19465952
> *sure ya did..ya knew youd have to tell someone your damn story and that we ALL would laugh with you..not at ya..lol
> 
> and yeah ive had the same shit with me....xcept i wasnt a goo lucky gangsta thuggie like urself bro..LMAO :biggrin:
> *


Tell your story. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 31 2010, 11:37 AM~19466130
> *Tell your story. :biggrin:
> *





this story should be full oh holes :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2010, 07:56 AM~19465561
> *whoever posting pics of bitch's wanna do that then do that! b4 anyone starts cryin bout kids see this... I GOT GOT 4KIDS. send them to nickjr.com or something.  this is RANDOM OFFTOPIC. We all grown ass men here.. how the fuck you gonna tell another man what he can post?? We each pay our OWN internet bill so post what u want. atleast they aint doin it in someones thread...  :uh:
> *


This might be the "Random Off Topic", but you seam to forget this is the "MODEL" side of this forum. Maybe you don't let your kids come in here but other people do. But by all means keep posting "whatever" you want and watch this topic go bye bye like it did before. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 31 2010, 12:29 PM~19466406
> *This might be the "Random Off Topic", but you seam to forget this is the "MODEL" side of this forum. Maybe you don't let your kids come in here but other people do.  But by all means keep posting "whatever" you want and watch this topic go bye bye like it did before.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *





i cant see that happening without a mod  


and again, it is all in fun............... i dont know one person here that has there kids on there lap at 12am to 3am  if you do.............. then you have a bigger problem on your hands then them seeing a chic in a bikini  again............ its clean............ i dont see a problem with it.............. for us around here and we are all haveing fun with it.................. no one is bitching at each other, for once we are all getting along and having fun around here and this is what we get  

i can see why this site has been laim as fuck for a while now! no one wants to try an get along, everyone is content with the bickering and fighting!

and again............. fuckit, ima do what i do, you cats can do you


----------



## [email protected]

maybe we should get this thread pinned with a pass word? so there isnt an issue with little kids on here?

just a thought! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 31 2010, 05:56 AM~19465561-->
> 
> 
> 
> whoever posting pics of bitch's wanna do that then do that! b4 anyone starts cryin bout kids see this... I GOT GOT 4KIDS. send them to nickjr.com or something.  this is RANDOM OFFTOPIC. We all grown ass men here.. how the fuck you gonna tell another man what he can post?? We each pay our OWN internet bill so post what u want. atleast they aint doin it in someones thread...  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <[email protected]_@Dec 31 2010, 09:37 AM~19466452
> *i cant see that happening without a mod
> and again, it is all in fun............... i dont know one person here that has there kids on there lap at 12am to 3am   if you do.............. then you have a bigger problem on your hands then them seeing a chic in a bikini   again............ its clean............ i dont see a problem with it.............. for us around here and we are all haveing fun with it.................. no one is bitching at each other, for once we are all getting along and having fun around here and this is what we get
> 
> i can see why this site has been laim as fuck for a while now! no one wants to try an get along, everyone is content with the bickering and fighting!
> 
> and again............. fuckit, ima do what i do, you cats can do you
> *


:yes:


----------



## darkside customs

i posted fat chicks...dont make me start posting old ladies


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


like this one?


----------



## darkside customs

waitll i get home. I got pics for days


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 31 2010, 10:37 AM~19466452-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cant see that happening without a mod
> and again, it is all in fun............... i dont know one person here that has there kids on there lap at 12am to 3am   if you do.............. then you have a bigger problem on your hands then them seeing a chic in a bikini   again............ its clean............ i dont see a problem with it.............. for us around here and we are all haveing fun with it.................. no one is bitching at each other, for once we are all getting along and having fun around here and this is what we get
> 
> i can see why this site has been laim as fuck for a while now! no one wants to try an get along, everyone is content with the bickering and fighting!
> 
> and again............. fuckit, ima do what i do, you cats can do you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2010, 06:56 AM~19465561
> *whoever posting pics of bitch's wanna do that then do that! b4 anyone starts cryin bout kids see this... I GOT GOT 4KIDS. send them to nickjr.com or something.  this is RANDOM OFFTOPIC. We all grown ass men here.. how the fuck you gonna tell another man what he can post?? We each pay our OWN internet bill so post what u want. atleast they aint doin it in someones thread...  :uh:
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 31 2010, 12:53 PM~19466595
> *i posted fat chicks...dont make me start posting old ladies
> *



Oh fuck that. :angry:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 31 2010, 07:53 PM~19466595
> *i posted fat chicks...dont make me start posting old ladies
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 31 2010, 09:11 AM~19466727
> *Oh fuck that.  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

liz vicious.... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## [email protected]

too skinny............... imo  looks like a crack head! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by drop[email protected]_@Dec 31 2010, 11:00 AM~19467145
> *too skinny............... imo  looks like a crack head! :biggrin:
> *


loves me a redheaded goth chick.... :yes: oh thr naughty things i would to to that... and for that...


----------



## darkside customs

Hope everyone has a safe new years eve


----------



## [email protected]

shes like 85 lbs soakin wet, and looks like shes 12 :wow: 


let her age another 10 years and hope she gains like another 25-30 lbs lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2010, 11:06 AM~19467202
> *shes like 85 lbs soakin wet, and looks like shes 12 :wow:
> let her age another 10 years and hope she gains like another 25-30 lbs lol
> *


19 and a FREAK!...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 31 2010, 02:09 PM~19467229
> *19 and a FREAK!...
> *





barely legal :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2010, 11:09 AM~19467236
> *barely legal  :wow:
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2010, 02:00 PM~19467145
> *too skinny............... imo  looks like a crack head! :biggrin:
> *



And the bitch needs to sit out in the sun for a few hours. Pale ass.


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Dec 31 2010, 08:06 AM~19465952-->
> 
> 
> 
> sure ya did..ya knew youd have to tell someone your damn story and that we ALL would laugh with you..not at ya..lol
> 
> and yeah ive had the same shit with me....xcept i wasnt a goo lucky gangsta thuggie like urself bro..LMAO :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your the homie! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 08:37 AM~19466130
> *Tell your story. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Dec 31 2010, 09:20 AM~19466353
> *this story should be full oh holes :uh:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol :biggrin:
> 
> <[email protected]_@Dec 31 2010, 09:47 AM~19466543
> *maybe we should get this thread pinned with a pass word? so there isnt an issue with little kids on here?
> 
> just a thought! :uh:
> *


that might not be a bad idea? like an adult only, bedroom and backseat of your car
horror stories, I bet there is some funny shit out there.. example:
once I was getting down in the front seat of my 74 grand torino. in the Chatsworth
Ca. A Klansmen fired a 12 gauge from his front yard right over the roof of my car!
from the passenger side of the car.. (stark naked) I started the car popped it in reverse and floored it down a step ass hill (using my left foot) while the girl was in the driver seat screaming her naked ass off... true story,, It was a day or two later
that i found out that i was fuckin in front of the house of a bonified Klan member..

Another time, when I was young my girlfriend used to spend the night with me at my moms house,, and in the morning she used to hide in my closet or the side of my bed, or she would leave before my mom got up for work.. well one morning we both were sleeping to hard, and my mom walked in and found her
stark naked. laying on top of me.. that is not a cool way to be awaken by moms..
 
(one more) my brother David (R I P) was doing his wife's sister in the bathroom
one night while they were having a very crowded house party.. he told me he wanted her for years,, he's another snatch eater like me.. she kept telling him there was not enough time for all the extra's..just hurry up and do the damm thing.. he told me he could not rush it after wanting her for so many years..
so after eating her on the sink,,lol he's now having sex with her while all these people are knocking on the door, and his sister in law is telling people to go away.
let her piss in peace..finally there is a distinctive pound on the door,, and its' his 
wife's voice.. Shirley are you in there? and where the fuck is my husband?
My brother the Ex marine,, pulled out the light panel in the bathroom,, did something to wiring and shorted out the lights in the whole house.. he opened up the door on his knee's and scooted pass his wife and everybody else in pitch darkness,, out the front door,, he went to a neighbors and returned with a bag of ice.. while everybody is lighting candle's and his wife is holding a flashlight..
true fuckin story...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 31 2010, 03:11 PM~19467942
> *your the homie! :biggrin:
> x2
> lol :biggrin:
> that might not be a bad idea? like an adult only, bedroom and backseat of your car
> horror stories,  I bet there is some funny shit out there..  example:
> once I was getting down in the front seat of my 74 grand torino. in the Chatsworth
> Ca. A Klansmen fired a 12 gauge from his front yard right over the roof of my car!
> from the passenger side of the car.. (stark naked) I started the car popped it in reverse and floored it down a step ass hill (using my left foot) while the girl was in the driver seat screaming her naked ass off...  true story,, It was a day or two later
> that i found out that i was fuckin in front of the house of a bonified Klan member..
> *





i dont know about all that..................... but somewhere where if something comes up (like a pic of a chic in a bikini, we wont catch shit for it)

but it was a thought tho


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2010, 09:09 PM~19467236
> *barely legal  :wow:
> *


Lol, come to Estonia, here its legal at the age of 14. :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

it sounds like some people are not happy unless they bitching about shit all day Seams like there is a battle on here of who can be the biggest complainer it isn't like off topic is full of naked shit there is a real offtopic for that shit .......along with a bunch of people who just wanna talk shit to others all day . there is a thousand pages on here and at max there is 50 pages In here with chicks in a short skirt or dare I say a bikini ( don't ever go to the beach it's full of them ) there is all kinds of off topic conversations in here from vidieo games to WTF somebody did today it's discussions amongst fellow modelers that you relate to . Just like all the others they will be pages behind soon or the topic will get changed .. When I wanna see someones builds I Check out there topics if I have a question I ask in the right topic or offtopic there is topics for everything on here not to mention people all over this board clutter there topics with talk its gonna happen it is funnier to me when people post there recent builds in here guess some people think no one looks in there topic for them . :dunno: 


Either way I don't think it's a big deal but I do agree to leave the nasty shit where it belongs I'm with jeff let people get along all I see around here is a negative vibe from folks and constant bickering over shit that don't even matter


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Dec 31 2010, 10:30 AM~19466897-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched this with no sound..it's kind of funny! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Dec 31 2010, 10:53 AM~19467087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 she is a little young for me, and a bit on the thin side.. but I think it would be so 
cool to have a bangin little rocker chick by my side... I would lowride with her
and have a good ole time... that whole opposites attraction and non judgmental 
thing is cool with me... Like I totally get into nerds... or gangster girls. 
what i dont like, is the pretty little, preppy club type party girls...
when I was in high school? the girls i liked the least was the popular ones...
I dig outcast with a little sex appeal...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 31 2010, 01:54 PM~19468265
> *Lol, come to Estonia, here its legal at the age of 14.  :wow:
> *


 :wow: that's a Lil disturbing I would not want to have a daughter out there


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 31 2010, 11:32 PM~19468535
> *:wow: that's a Lil disturbing I would not want to have a daughter out there
> *


True. It is bit WAYYYY too young age. I'd say if its 16 or something then its ok but 14 year old girl with an adult.... sounds bit too wrong for me.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 31 2010, 02:28 AM~19465213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2010, 12:53 PM~19448864
> *i WISH it was as clean as yours... but i think its about as clean as the GN was   :h5:
> however, its NOT a buick this time. but WILL have the heart of one :biggrin:
> 
> also... a lil cool fact. in 86 my mom ordered a Cutlass exactly like this one, with bucket seats, and the whole 442 package... lol she was cool back in the day :biggrin: that is until my dad totaled it :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah now i gotta get the garage this clean again :uh: anyone need a regal interior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: its a start..better than a ciera or imperial, or a lumina...
































and a 73 gto next to it..


----------



## gseeds

[/quote]


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2010, 05:18 PM~19469785
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  its a start..better than a ciera or imperial, or a lumina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 73 gto next to it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nothing to be ashamed about that will make a nice rider


----------



## Guest

>


[/quote]


Nice.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Dec 31 2010, 06:18 PM~19469785-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  its a start..better than a ciera or imperial, or a lumina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 73 gto next to it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Dec 31 2010, 06:56 PM~19470036
> *That's nothing to be ashamed about that will make a nice rider
> *



:werd:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 31 2010, 01:11 PM~19467942
> *
> lol :biggrin:
> that might not be a bad idea? like an adult only, bedroom and backseat of your car
> horror stories,  I bet there is some funny shit out there..  example:
> once I was getting down in the front seat of my 74 grand torino. in the Chatsworth
> Ca. A Klansmen fired a 12 gauge from his front yard right over the roof of my car!
> from the passenger side of the car.. (stark naked) I started the car popped it in reverse and floored it down a step ass hill (using my left foot) while the girl was in the driver seat screaming her naked ass off...  true story,, It was a day or two later
> that i found out that i was fuckin in front of the house of a bonified Klan member..
> 
> Another time, when I was young my girlfriend used to spend the night with me at my moms house,, and in the morning she used to hide in my closet or the side of my bed, or she would leave before my mom got up for work.. well one morning we both were sleeping to hard, and my mom walked in and found her
> stark naked. laying on top of me..  that is not a cool way to be awaken by moms..
> 
> (one more) my brother David (R I P) was doing his wife's sister in the bathroom
> one night while they were having a very crowded house party.. he told me he wanted her for years,, he's another snatch eater like me.. she kept telling him there was not enough time for all the extra's..just hurry up and do the damm thing.. he told me he could not rush it after wanting her for so many years..
> so after eating her on the sink,,lol he's now having sex with her while all these people are knocking on the door, and his sister in law is telling people to go away.
> let her piss in peace..finally there is a distinctive pound on the door,, and its'  his
> wife's voice.. Shirley are you in there? and where the fuck is my husband?
> My brother the Ex marine,, pulled out the light panel in the bathroom,, did something to wiring and shorted out the lights in the whole house.. he opened up the door on his knee's  and scooted pass his wife and everybody else in pitch darkness,, out the front door,, he went to a neighbors and returned with a bag of ice.. while everybody is lighting candle's and his wife is holding  a flashlight..
> true fuckin story...
> *


First off 








and on second note 








my bad homie i had to get you with these to lighten the mood around these parts lol but you got some crazy stories you should right a book homie.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2010, 07:18 PM~19469785
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  its a start..better than a ciera or imperial, or a lumina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 73 gto next to it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats the tag on the Cutlass? Looks like it needs little work. What motor is in it? 1 of 7 i'm sure. :biggrin: I would roll it. Again i'm pissed at myself that i left mine go. It ran great. Was basically rust free southern car. Had some paint fade issues and the 3.8 v6 was weak as fuck from the factory but i got a couple good one wheel peels out of her before i sold it. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 31 2010, 01:25 AM~19465198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i would drag that thing everywhere!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anybody watch the show Detroit 187 on ABC?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 31 2010, 10:00 PM~19471254
> *Whats the tag on the Cutlass? Looks like it needs little work. What motor is in it? 1 of 7 i'm sure.  :biggrin:  I would roll it. Again i'm pissed at myself that i left mine go. It ran great. Was basically rust free southern car. Had some paint fade issues and the 3.8 v6 was weak as fuck from the factory but i got a couple good one wheel peels out of her before i sold it.  :thumbsup:
> *


$500... Yeh a lil bit of body work but dude said it ran..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 12:35 AM~19471898
> *$500... Yeh a lil bit of body work but dude said it ran..
> *


Nice. Hell thats 2200 less than i paid for mine. Good deal. How's everything else on it?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2010, 12:47 PM~19466543
> *maybe we should get this thread pinned with a pass word? so there isnt an issue with little kids on here?
> 
> just a thought! :uh:
> *



Hit up OG, I think it's time we got this thread Password protected.  Make that happen Jeffe :biggrin:

BiggC, you're a hell of a guy and I mean no disrespect to you or anyone here, but I have to say this. I see swear words in almost ALL these topics, and 'almost' everyone here drops a ton of F-bombs in their topic, or someone elses topic not to mention there is a "girls" section right on the top these "kids" could easily go in there and look at pretty much the same exact thing that we post in here any time they want to and you're not going to stop them that way...... For me, I agree that all you see on this site is some useless DRAMA, ALL THE FUCKING TIME! It's rediculous. I'd rather come on the site, and get 15 minutes of laughing then to spend 45 minutes just tryin to get through the drama. 

Mini shows his face once every week now and the first thing outta his mouth is something about Hearse or KB being a fucking dipshit, or a fucking ***, saying hearses castings are shit or calling him fucking retarded but mispelling 3 words while doing it but then comes into the random off topic and acts like we should be posting models and only models, all while insulting us like we're pieces of shit he just wiped off his shoe. Fuck that, I dont have time to be belittled cause I was posting off topic shit. I used to have a lot of respect for Mini, until he started pulling his better than you attitude. Yeah you're a good builder Mini, but dont think for one minute that your shit dont stink. We all started somewhere, and it takes practice to learn to build well. Some just have more time to practice then others. 

IT'S OFF TOPIC because this part of the forum is the MODEL CARS SECTION where we all talk about MODELS all the time!!!!! That's all we talk about in this section.... We have a place where we can all connect with a hobby that's not as popular as it once was because video games and tv are killing it, and it's nice to get to know the guys you're on the site with everyday. If we were to take it to off topic that's a WHOLE other group of people we'd have to get to know then. So in essance OFF topic should be anything NOT model car related and making it easier for guys to come together as one. I try and take my conversations off the site with guys I know as much as possible, like Jeff and Darren, Nate and a few others here, but not everyone has yahoo messenger, or aim or windows messenger, and when you get 3 or 6 or whatever many guys in one topic chawpin it up, it's fun to have some laughs. 


Maybe it's just me, but Im not gonna hold back anymore. I dont post racial, or adult content and I try like hell to make friends with everyone here. I guess it's gotten to the point where if you dont like me or the way I think, then we wont get along anywhere.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 01:32 AM~19472219
> *Hit up OG, I think it's time we got this thread Password protected.  Make that happen Jeffe :biggrin:
> 
> BiggC, you're a hell of a guy and I mean no disrespect to you or anyone here, but I have to say this. I see swear words in almost ALL these topics, and 'almost' everyone here drops a ton of F-bombs in their topic, or someone elses topic not to mention there is a "girls" section right on the top these "kids" could easily go in there and look at pretty much the same exact thing that we post in here any time they want to and you're not going to stop them that way...... For me, I agree that all you see on this site is some useless DRAMA, ALL THE FUCKING TIME! It's rediculous. I'd rather come on the site, and get 15 minutes of laughing then to spend 45 minutes just tryin to get through the drama.
> 
> Mini shows his face once every week now and the first thing outta his mouth is something about Hearse or KB being a fucking dipshit, or a fucking ***, saying hearses castings are shit or calling him fucking retarded but mispelling 3 words while doing it but then comes into the random off topic and acts like we should be posting models and only models, all while insulting us like we're pieces of shit he just wiped off his shoe. Fuck that, I dont have time to be belittled cause I was posting off topic shit. I used to have a lot of respect for Mini, until he started pulling his better than you attitude. Yeah you're a good builder Mini, but dont think for one minute that your shit dont stink. We all started somewhere, and it takes practice to learn to build well. Some just have more time to practice then others.
> 
> IT'S OFF TOPIC because this part of the forum is the MODEL CARS SECTION where we all talk about MODELS all the time!!!!! That's all we talk about in this section.... We have a place where we can all connect with a hobby that's not as popular as it once was because video games and tv are killing it, and it's nice to get to know the guys you're on the site with everyday.  If we were to take it to off topic that's a WHOLE other group of people we'd have to get to know then. So in essance OFF topic should be anything NOT model car related and making it easier for guys to come together as one. I try and take my conversations off the site with guys I know as much as possible, like Jeff and Darren, Nate and a few others here, but not everyone has yahoo messenger, or aim or windows messenger, and when you get 3 or 6 or whatever many guys in one topic chawpin it up, it's fun to have some laughs.
> Maybe it's just me, but Im not gonna hold back anymore. I dont post racial, or adult content and I try like hell to make friends with everyone here. I guess it's gotten to the point where if you dont like me or the way I think, then we wont get along anywhere.
> *


 :wow: 
:h5:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 31 2010, 11:32 PM~19472219
> *Hit up OG, I think it's time we got this thread Password protected.  Make that happen Jeffe :biggrin:
> 
> BiggC, you're a hell of a guy and I mean no disrespect to you or anyone here, but I have to say this. I see swear words in almost ALL these topics, and 'almost' everyone here drops a ton of F-bombs in their topic, or someone elses topic not to mention there is a "girls" section right on the top these "kids" could easily go in there and look at pretty much the same exact thing that we post in here any time they want to and you're not going to stop them that way...... For me, I agree that all you see on this site is some useless DRAMA, ALL THE FUCKING TIME! It's rediculous. I'd rather come on the site, and get 15 minutes of laughing then to spend 45 minutes just tryin to get through the drama.
> 
> Mini shows his face once every week now and the first thing outta his mouth is something about Hearse or KB being a fucking dipshit, or a fucking ***, saying hearses castings are shit or calling him fucking retarded but mispelling 3 words while doing it but then comes into the random off topic and acts like we should be posting models and only models, all while insulting us like we're pieces of shit he just wiped off his shoe. Fuck that, I dont have time to be belittled cause I was posting off topic shit. I used to have a lot of respect for Mini, until he started pulling his better than you attitude. Yeah you're a good builder Mini, but dont think for one minute that your shit dont stink. We all started somewhere, and it takes practice to learn to build well. Some just have more time to practice then others.
> 
> IT'S OFF TOPIC because this part of the forum is the MODEL CARS SECTION where we all talk about MODELS all the time!!!!! That's all we talk about in this section.... We have a place where we can all connect with a hobby that's not as popular as it once was because video games and tv are killing it, and it's nice to get to know the guys you're on the site with everyday.  If we were to take it to off topic that's a WHOLE other group of people we'd have to get to know then. So in essance OFF topic should be anything NOT model car related and making it easier for guys to come together as one. I try and take my conversations off the site with guys I know as much as possible, like Jeff and Darren, Nate and a few others here, but not everyone has yahoo messenger, or aim or windows messenger, and when you get 3 or 6 or whatever many guys in one topic chawpin it up, it's fun to have some laughs.
> Maybe it's just me, but Im not gonna hold back anymore. I dont post racial, or adult content and I try like hell to make friends with everyone here. I guess it's gotten to the point where if you dont like me or the way I think, then we wont get along anywhere.
> *


I really appreciate it bro.but all that know me i dont take shite personal.Life is to short.And its a new year soon.


----------



## [email protected]

happy new year t all my layitlow brothers................ be safe, and ill holla atcha later on today :biggrin: that means you too charles :biggrin: happy new year brothers


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 1 2011, 01:43 AM~19472277
> *I really appreciate it bro.but all that know me i dont take shite personal.Life is to short.And its a new year soon.
> *



Oh I know you dont take it personal. It's the POINT that, it seems like that is all he gets on here to do LOL.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 12:46 AM~19472290
> *happy new year t all my layitlow brothers................ be safe, and ill holla atcha later on today :biggrin:  that means you too charles :biggrin:  happy new year brothers
> *



:wave:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 31 2010, 10:47 PM~19472292
> *Oh I know you dont take it personal. It's the POINT that, it seems like that is all he gets on here to do LOL.
> *


LOL.....scur-rape....i just read the quote you threw in from hydro's post on the bottom of your page!! :biggrin: anyways...i read threw your rant...its almost new years....maybe its alcohol fueled, but you vented, made some sence...im sippin some, no not syrup, so lets let this ride til 2011 and we'll get back on it?! i guess i missed mini's post that has some pissed off?! ill go back through tomorrow if im not hangin to bad?! :biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE LIL FAM!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Dec 31 2010, 06:36 PM~19470629-->
> 
> 
> 
> First off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on second note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad homie i had to get you with these to lighten the mood around these parts lol but you got some crazy stories you should right a book homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: I do, everyday in model forums.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 09:16 PM~19471779
> *Anybody watch the show Detroit 187 on ABC?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> saw the first one,, I hated it.. but i dont have cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 01:02 PM~19468328
> *it sounds like some people are not happy unless they bitching about shit all day Seams like there is a battle on here of who can be the biggest complainer  it isn't like off topic is full of naked shit there is a real offtopic for that shit .......along with a bunch of people who just wanna talk shit to others all day .  there is a thousand pages on here and at max there is 50 pages In here with chicks in a short skirt or dare I say a bikini ( don't ever go to the beach it's full of them ) there is all kinds of off topic conversations in here from vidieo games to WTF somebody did today it's discussions amongst fellow modelers that you relate to . Just like all the others they will be pages behind soon or the topic will get changed .. When I wanna see someones builds I Check out there topics if I have a question I ask in the right topic or offtopic there is topics for everything on here not to mention people all over this board clutter there topics with talk its gonna happen it is funnier to me when people post there recent builds in here guess some people think no one looks in there topic for them . :dunno:
> Either way I don't think it's a big deal but I do agree to leave the nasty shit where it belongs I'm with jeff let people get along all I see around here is a negative vibe from folks and constant bickering over shit that don't even matter
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess i am guilty the posting the car thing..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Dec 31 2010, 10:32 PM~19472219
> *Hit up OG, I think it's time we got this thread Password protected.  Make that happen Jeffe :biggrin:
> 
> BiggC, you're a hell of a guy and I mean no disrespect to you or anyone here, but I have to say this. I see swear words in almost ALL these topics, and 'almost' everyone here drops a ton of F-bombs in their topic, or someone elses topic not to mention there is a "girls" section right on the top these "kids" could easily go in there and look at pretty much the same exact thing that we post in here any time they want to and you're not going to stop them that way...... For me, I agree that all you see on this site is some useless DRAMA, ALL THE FUCKING TIME! It's rediculous. I'd rather come on the site, and get 15 minutes of laughing then to spend 45 minutes just tryin to get through the drama.
> 
> Mini shows his face once every week now and the first thing outta his mouth is something about Hearse or KB being a fucking dipshit, or a fucking ***, saying hearses castings are shit or calling him fucking retarded but mispelling 3 words while doing it but then comes into the random off topic and acts like we should be posting models and only models, all while insulting us like we're pieces of shit he just wiped off his shoe. Fuck that, I dont have time to be belittled cause I was posting off topic shit. I used to have a lot of respect for Mini, until he started pulling his better than you attitude. Yeah you're a good builder Mini, but dont think for one minute that your shit dont stink. We all started somewhere, and it takes practice to learn to build well. Some just have more time to practice then others.
> 
> IT'S OFF TOPIC because this part of the forum is the MODEL CARS SECTION where we all talk about MODELS all the time!!!!! That's all we talk about in this section.... We have a place where we can all connect with a hobby that's not as popular as it once was because video games and tv are killing it, and it's nice to get to know the guys you're on the site with everyday.  If we were to take it to off topic that's a WHOLE other group of people we'd have to get to know then. So in essance OFF topic should be anything NOT model car related and making it easier for guys to come together as one. I try and take my conversations off the site with guys I know as much as possible, like Jeff and Darren, Nate and a few others here, but not everyone has yahoo messenger, or aim or windows messenger, and when you get 3 or 6 or whatever many guys in one topic chawpin it up, it's fun to have some laughs.
> Maybe it's just me, but Im not gonna hold back anymore. I dont post racial, or adult content and I try like hell to make friends with everyone here. I guess it's gotten to the point where if you dont like me or the way I think, then we wont get along anywhere.
> *


 i just read the whole thing..? and i am still alive.. what do you know.?
reading did not kill me.. and yea, my life aint all that..and i am far from perfect,
and i do feel like i met a great bunch of guys hear, who i can half way relate too?
i try to always flow with respect and some honesty, so I am with scur-rape,
i wont apologize for enjoying some laughter.. its a medicine that gets me over the hump, of my fucked up un-perfect life..
HAPPY NEW YEAR..ALL YOU JACKWAGONS.. THAT MEANS EVERY BODY..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i am dunk.... that i all.....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 31 2010, 11:15 PM~19472417
> *i am dunk.... that i all.....
> *


 SOBRIETY JUST AINT IN THE CARDS...LOL 
ENJOY YOUR BUZZ, REV.. STAY OUT OF TROUBLE..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 1 2011, 12:14 AM~19472410
> *:biggrin: I do, everyday in model forums.. :biggrin:
> saw the first one,, I hated it.. but i dont have cable
> I guess i am guilty the posting the car thing..
> i just read the whole thing..? and i am still alive..  what do you know.?
> reading did not kill me.. and yea,  my life aint all that..and i am far from perfect,
> and i do feel like i met a great bunch of guys hear, who i can half way relate too?
> i try to always flow with respect and some honesty, so I am with scur-rape,
> i wont apologize for enjoying some laughter.. its a medicine that gets me over the hump, of my fucked up un-perfect life..
> HAPPY NEW YEAR..ALL YOU JACKWAGONS.. THAT MEANS EVERY BODY..
> *


That is the beauty of offtopic damn nea anything goes 


Again happy new year layitlow modelers everyone get high get fucked up and get your asses home safe to build tomorrow with hangovers hahaha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 31 2010, 11:54 PM~19472015
> *Nice. Hell thats 2200 less than i paid for mine. Good deal. How's everything else on it?
> *


Ehh...rusty (or just dirty) 442 rims, leather pillowtop interior in ehh condition. The back seat looks way better than the front, theres a cover on the drivers so im assuming its bad..but the body aint in that great a shape, or kaybe its just dirty too.. Dunno, but ig we will see once i biy it...i may just clean it up an do it stock and save my dough for an imp.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 31 2010, 11:20 PM~19472433
> *SOBRIETY JUST AINT IN THE CARDS...LOL
> ENJOY YOUR BUZZ,  REV.. STAY OUT OF TROUBLE..
> *


not tonight, i am wasted, i am home, no dfdrinving, goit my fire going and posting ffom my phone in 26 degree weather, all is well , happy new yaers homies!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

im drunk as a maw fawker............ Yeager bombs got me hammered! happy new year my brothers!  be safe


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 03:09 AM~19472645
> *im drunk as a maw fawker............ Yeager  bombs got me hammered! happy new year my brothers!  be safe
> *



Glad to see you having a good time El Jeffe!! Hope everyone who's been drinking has a D.D. or is at home already and doesnt have to drive  

See yall tomorrow for a while. I got to sleep though. Peace!!


----------



## BODINE

SOOOOOOOO as of now im out of modeling :wow:  


gonna get all my stuff up for sale next few days 





got bout 40-60 kits ....not a wjole lot .... :happysad: :happysad: 

















































































HAHAHAHA fuk no im not out :happysad: :biggrin: 



*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

on my 5th or 6th glass of drink... :biggrin:
welch's grape juice :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2011, 03:22 AM~19472715
> *SOOOOOOOO as of now im out of modeling  :wow:
> gonna get all my stuff up for sale next few days
> got bout 40-60 kits ....not a wjole lot .... :happysad:  :happysad:
> HAHAHAHA fuk no im not out  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Paypal Ready!!! :biggrin: :wow:  You better not step out of the game!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 01:31 AM~19472759
> *on my 5th or 6th glass of drink... :biggrin:
> welch's grape juice :biggrin:
> *


got my Soco and a shot of coke lol


----------



## [email protected]

bastard lol, i had loot ready lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 31 2010, 09:22 PM~19472715
> *SOOOOOOOO as of now im out of modeling  :wow:
> gonna get all my stuff up for sale next few days
> got bout 40-60 kits ....not a wjole lot .... :happysad:  :happysad:
> HAHAHAHA fuk no im not out  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i was about to call your dumb ass :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:boink:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 01:45 AM~19472812
> *i was about to call your dumb ass  :biggrin:
> *


gettin little buzz felt like fukin with peeps lol


----------



## rollindeep408

Happen mofikin new yea modifies be safe


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 03:38 AM~19472995
> *Happen mofikin new yea modifies be safe
> *


^^^^^^^^Wasted


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2011, 12:37 AM~19472783
> *got my Soco and a shot of coke lol
> *


same here, but with limes.... :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 12:32 AM~19472219
> *Hit up OG, I think it's time we got this thread Password protected.  Make that happen Jeffe :biggrin:
> 
> BiggC, you're a hell of a guy and I mean no disrespect to you or anyone here, but I have to say this. I see swear words in almost ALL these topics, and 'almost' everyone here drops a ton of F-bombs in their topic, or someone elses topic not to mention there is a "girls" section right on the top these "kids" could easily go in there and look at pretty much the same exact thing that we post in here any time they want to and you're not going to stop them that way...... For me, I agree that all you see on this site is some useless DRAMA, ALL THE FUCKING TIME! It's rediculous. I'd rather come on the site, and get 15 minutes of laughing then to spend 45 minutes just tryin to get through the drama.
> 
> Mini shows his face once every week now and the first thing outta his mouth is something about Hearse or KB being a fucking dipshit, or a fucking ***, saying hearses castings are shit or calling him fucking retarded but mispelling 3 words while doing it but then comes into the random off topic and acts like we should be posting models and only models, all while insulting us like we're pieces of shit he just wiped off his shoe. Fuck that, I dont have time to be belittled cause I was posting off topic shit. I used to have a lot of respect for Mini, until he started pulling his better than you attitude. Yeah you're a good builder Mini, but dont think for one minute that your shit dont stink. We all started somewhere, and it takes practice to learn to build well. Some just have more time to practice then others.
> 
> IT'S OFF TOPIC because this part of the forum is the MODEL CARS SECTION where we all talk about MODELS all the time!!!!! That's all we talk about in this section.... We have a place where we can all connect with a hobby that's not as popular as it once was because video games and tv are killing it, and it's nice to get to know the guys you're on the site with everyday.  If we were to take it to off topic that's a WHOLE other group of people we'd have to get to know then. So in essance OFF topic should be anything NOT model car related and making it easier for guys to come together as one. I try and take my conversations off the site with guys I know as much as possible, like Jeff and Darren, Nate and a few others here, but not everyone has yahoo messenger, or aim or windows messenger, and when you get 3 or 6 or whatever many guys in one topic chawpin it up, it's fun to have some laughs.
> Maybe it's just me, but Im not gonna hold back anymore. I dont post racial, or adult content and I try like hell to make friends with everyone here. I guess it's gotten to the point where if you dont like me or the way I think, then we wont get along anywhere.
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd: :h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 31 2010, 10:32 PM~19472219
> *Hit up OG, I think it's time we got this thread Password protected.  Make that happen Jeffe :biggrin:
> 
> BiggC, you're a hell of a guy and I mean no disrespect to you or anyone here, but I have to say this. I see swear words in almost ALL these topics, and 'almost' everyone here drops a ton of F-bombs in their topic, or someone elses topic not to mention there is a "girls" section right on the top these "kids" could easily go in there and look at pretty much the same exact thing that we post in here any time they want to and you're not going to stop them that way...... For me, I agree that all you see on this site is some useless DRAMA, ALL THE FUCKING TIME! It's rediculous. I'd rather come on the site, and get 15 minutes of laughing then to spend 45 minutes just tryin to get through the drama.
> 
> Mini shows his face once every week now and the first thing outta his mouth is something about Hearse or KB being a fucking dipshit, or a fucking ***, saying hearses castings are shit or calling him fucking retarded but mispelling 3 words while doing it but then comes into the random off topic and acts like we should be posting models and only models, all while insulting us like we're pieces of shit he just wiped off his shoe. Fuck that, I dont have time to be belittled cause I was posting off topic shit. I used to have a lot of respect for Mini, until he started pulling his better than you attitude. Yeah you're a good builder Mini, but dont think for one minute that your shit dont stink. We all started somewhere, and it takes practice to learn to build well. Some just have more time to practice then others.
> 
> IT'S OFF TOPIC because this part of the forum is the MODEL CARS SECTION where we all talk about MODELS all the time!!!!! That's all we talk about in this section.... We have a place where we can all connect with a hobby that's not as popular as it once was because video games and tv are killing it, and it's nice to get to know the guys you're on the site with everyday.  If we were to take it to off topic that's a WHOLE other group of people we'd have to get to know then. So in essance OFF topic should be anything NOT model car related and making it easier for guys to come together as one. I try and take my conversations off the site with guys I know as much as possible, like Jeff and Darren, Nate and a few others here, but not everyone has yahoo messenger, or aim or windows messenger, and when you get 3 or 6 or whatever many guys in one topic chawpin it up, it's fun to have some laughs.
> Maybe it's just me, but Im not gonna hold back anymore. I dont post racial, or adult content and I try like hell to make friends with everyone here. I guess it's gotten to the point where if you dont like me or the way I think, then we wont get along anywhere.
> *


:h5: amen brother....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and i bring you.... more liz vicious goodness... :happysad: :boink:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 12:12 PM~19473906
> *and i bring you.... more liz vicious goodness... :happysad:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 1 2011, 10:17 AM~19473923
> *:scrutinize:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


dude , you got issues....... :angry: :twak: 



that hurt my feelings a bit..... i could soooo see her laid out in the hearse, on a dark night in a cemetery doing ...... :0 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 10:12 AM~19473906
> *and i bring you.... more liz vicious goodness... :happysad:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whore ...she like to be slapped and manhandled :cheesy: ill break that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 10:26 AM~19473957
> *whore ...she like to  be slapped and manhandled  :cheesy:  ill break that shit  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: dirty minded freakaleek :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 10:36 AM~19473997
> *:yes: dirty minded freakaleek :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: well maybe we thinking the same thing  :biggrin: those right there are champs :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 12:32 AM~19472219
> *Hit up OG, I think it's time we got this thread Password protected.  Make that happen Jeffe :biggrin:
> 
> BiggC, you're a hell of a guy and I mean no disrespect to you or anyone here, but I have to say this. I see swear words in almost ALL these topics, and 'almost' everyone here drops a ton of F-bombs in their topic, or someone elses topic not to mention there is a "girls" section right on the top these "kids" could easily go in there and look at pretty much the same exact thing that we post in here any time they want to and you're not going to stop them that way...... For me, I agree that all you see on this site is some useless DRAMA, ALL THE FUCKING TIME! It's rediculous. I'd rather come on the site, and get 15 minutes of laughing then to spend 45 minutes just tryin to get through the drama.
> 
> Mini shows his face once every week now and the first thing outta his mouth is something about Yeah you're a good builder Mini, but dont think for one minute that your shit dont stink. We all started somewhere, and it takes practice to learn to build well. Some just have more time to practice then others.
> 
> IT'S OFF TOPIC because this part of the forum is the MODEL CARS SECTION where we all talk about MODELS all the time!!!!! That's all we talk about in this section.... We have a place where we can all connect with a hobby that's not as popular as it once was because video games and tv are killing it, and it's nice to get to know the guys you're on the site with everyday.  If we were to take it to off topic that's a WHOLE other group of people we'd have to get to know then. So in essance OFF topic should be anything NOT model car related and making it easier for guys to come together as one. I try and take my conversations off the site with guys I know as much as possible, like Jeff and Darren, Nate and a few others here, but not everyone has yahoo messenger, or aim or windows messenger, and when you get 3 or 6 or whatever many guys in one topic chawpin it up, it's fun to have some laughs.
> Maybe it's just me, but Im not gonna hold back anymore. I dont post racial, or adult content and I try like hell to make friends with everyone here. I guess it's gotten to the point where if you dont like me or the way I think, then we wont get along anywhere.
> *




LOL! DUDE FUCK OFF ! I don't need anyone to hug on my nuts to help me think i'm the best ! I never run around here and say * " I'M BETTER THEN ! I'M BETTER THEN YOU !"* This was me fucking with Hearse when i posted this in the RESIN CASTER topic ! Giving these guys shit on level to make them SLOW DOWN AND TAKE THEIR WHEN CASTING ! Look at their parts ! The little air holes Hearse and Slammed have can be easily fixed if instead of just pouring resin in molds they took a tooth pick or a junk paint brush and added a layer on the mold before pouring the resin ! BUT ! Like most bitches instead of asking what i was talking about their panties got sucked up in their pussies and they they started crying ! Just cause you can do resin work doesn't mean you should ! A lot of you guys on here KISS ASS rather the tell it like is ! I just tell like like it should be ! 

IT IS NEVER ABOUT MY THINKING I BUILD BETTER THEN THE NEXT GUY ! Though i do build BETTER Mclovin and UNDEAD WHITE BOY you won't see me running around here saying to I am a better builder them ! 


And as for my typing the words wrong I do that shit on purpose so fuck sticks like your self can have something to point out when i take on the task to tease a few ! Like my comment when i told Hearse and KB that if the girl's were posted in their topics then people would have reason to open them ! * BOTH THESE FUCKERS HAVE THE MOST TIME ON HERE WITH THE LEAST AMOUNT OF NEW BUILDS OR PROGRESS PICS ! *

But yet everyday got shit to post with no value to use, to build from , or to help anyone ! I would much rather see KB post pics of his collect or a room full of model kits then just  a small smiley or Hearse post a pic of his model area clean and useable even when he's not buildings VS some slutty ass bitch that NEITHER 1 COULD EVER GET IN THE SACK ! 


Now i await all the bitch ass replies saying what you got to say and will respond when i get off work !


----------



## Esoteric

straight up a lot of you should quit the bitchin and get back to your fucking benches


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:uh: and X2 on that^^^


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 12:45 PM~19474683
> *! Like  my  comment  when  i  told    Hearse  and  KB    that  if  the  girl's  were  posted  in their topics  then  people  would  have  reason to    open  them  !  BOTH  THESE  FUCKERS  HAVE  THE  MOST  TIME  ON HERE  WITH  THE  LEAST  AMOUNT  OF  NEW  BUILDS  OR  PROGRESS  PICS  !
> 
> 
> *


why bother? i have tons of shit going on here, i just quit posting the pics just to trashed on over them...


----------



## [email protected]

its a new year............. both you fuck sticks take it to a pm already :biggrin: you both sound like some clogged up pussies lol


and hearse.............. quit postin pics of that 12 year old slut lol............ i feel weird looking at her for some reason lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 02:57 PM~19474745
> *why bother? i have tons of shit going on here, i just quit posting the pics just to trashed on over them...
> *


If want people to stop talking shit on what you post then start doing what it takes to better your builds !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 03:02 PM~19474769
> *its a new year............. both you fuck sticks take it to a pm already :biggrin:  you both sound like some clogged up pussies lol
> and hearse.............. quit postin pics of that 12 year old slut lol............ i feel weird looking at her for some reason lol
> *


 12 ? I thought she was 11 !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 04:03 PM~19474778
> *12 ?  I thought  she  was  11 !
> *





lol either way, i feel weird lookin at her................ and hearse, if you get a chubby lookin at that broad, you should have a van, and drive around town handin out candy to all the little girls lol fuckin child molester lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey now goth girls are cool..if they're above the drinkin age...least for me anyways.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 03:05 PM~19474793
> *lol either way, i feel weird lookin at her................ and hearse, if you get a chubby lookin at that broad, you should have a van, and drive around town handin out candy to all the little girls lol fuckin child molester lol
> *


Hearse I ain't knockin' you for who you dig but I just HAD to put this here...










:biggrin: Happy new year everybody! Now go build some fly-ass shit !!


----------



## eastside1989

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 1 2011, 12:53 PM~19474718
> *
> straight up a lot of you should quit the bitchin and get back to your fucking benches
> *



:drama:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 1 2011, 01:02 PM~19474773-->
> 
> 
> 
> If  want  people  to  stop  talking  shit  on  what  you  post  then  start  doing  what  it  takes  to  better  your    builds !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what builds ? im a hoarder now....
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 01:05 PM~19474793
> *lol either way, i feel weird lookin at her................ and hearse, if you get a chubby lookin at that broad, you should have a van, and drive around town handin out candy to all the little girls lol fuckin child molester lol
> *


   no pedo.... 

yes chubby, shes hot, go watch her vids. straight freak..... i go for the rocker chicks whenever possible....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 04:08 PM~19474806
> *Hearse I ain't knockin' you for who you dig but I just HAD to put this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Happy new year everybody! Now go build some fly-ass shit !!
> *









:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 01:08 PM~19474806
> *Hearse I ain't knockin' you for who you dig but I just HAD to put this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Happy new year everybody! Now go build some fly-ass shit !!
> *


<<<<----- does want hot wheels van.... :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

yall muuufukas build something ....this ones for you :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 01:11 PM~19474815
> *what builds ? im a hoarder now....
> no pedo....
> 
> yes chubby, shes hot, go watch her vids. straight freak..... i go for the rocker chicks whenever possible....
> *



:cheesy: links please :wow: :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 04:32 PM~19474913
> *:cheesy:  links please  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Aww shit. Here we go again.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 01:32 PM~19474913
> *:cheesy:  links please  :wow:  :wow:
> *


xhamster.com.... all you will need.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 04:34 PM~19474931
> *xhamster.com.... all you will need.....
> *



Really? Even the name of the website is disturbing. Someone needs to send that chickenhead some spray on tan. Maybe you can get a hummer from her while your airbrushing some tan lines on her pale cracker white ass.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 01:36 PM~19474944
> *Really? Even the name of the website is disturbing. Someone needs to send that chickenhead some spray on tan. Maybe you can get a hummer from her while your airbrushing some tan lines on her pale cracker white ass.
> *


mmmm... a natural redhead with pale skin is so much better than a tanning bed burned up cracked out bleach blond....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 03:45 PM~19474683
> *LOL!    DUDE  FUCK  OFF !    I  don't  need  anyone  to  hug  on  my  nuts  to    help  me  think  i'm  the  best  !    I  never  run  around  here  and  say  " I'M  BETTER  THEN  ! I'M BETTER  THEN  YOU !" This  was  me    fucking  with  Hearse when  i  posted  this  in the  RESIN  CASTER  topic ! Giving these  guys  shit  on  level  to  make  them  SLOW  DOWN  AND  TAKE  THEIR  WHEN  CASTING !  Look at    their  parts  !  The  little  air  holes  Hearse  and  Slammed  have  can  be  easily  fixed  if  instead  of  just  pouring  resin  in  molds    they  took a  tooth  pick  or  a  junk  paint  brush  and  added  a  layer  on the  mold  before  pouring  the  resin  !  BUT !  Like  most  bitches  instead  of  asking  what  i  was  talking  about their  panties  got  sucked  up  in their  pussies  and  they  they  started    crying  !  Just  cause  you  can  do  resin  work  doesn't  mean  you  should  !  A lot  of  you  guys  on  here  KISS  ASS  rather  the  tell  it  like  is  !  I  just  tell  like  like  it  should  be  !
> 
> IT  IS  NEVER    ABOUT  MY    THINKING  I  BUILD  BETTER  THEN THE  NEXT  GUY  !  Though  i  do    build  BETTER    Mclovin  and  UNDEAD  WHITE  BOY  you  won't  see  me running  around  here  saying to  I  am  a  better  builder  them !
> And  as  for  my  typing the  words  wrong  I    do  that  shit  on  purpose  so  fuck  sticks  like  your  self  can  have  something to  point  out  when  i  take  on the  task  to    tease  a  few  ! Like  my  comment  when  i  told    Hearse  and  KB    that  if  the  girl's  were  posted  in their topics  then  people  would  have  reason to    open  them  !  BOTH  THESE  FUCKERS  HAVE  THE  MOST  TIME  ON HERE  WITH  THE  LEAST  AMOUNT  OF  NEW  BUILDS  OR  PROGRESS  PICS  !
> 
> But  yet    everyday    got  shit to  post  with  no  value  to    use,  to  build  from ,  or  to help  anyone  !  I  would  much  rather    see  KB    post  pics  of  his  collect  or  a  room  full of  model  kits  then  just  a  small  smiley  or  Hearse  post  a  pic  of  his  model  area  clean  and  useable  even  when  he's  not  buildings  VS    some  slutty  ass bitch  that  NEITHER  1  COULD  EVER  GET  IN THE  SACK  !
> Now  i  await  all    the  bitch ass  replies  saying    what  you    got to  say  and  will  respond  when  i  get  off  work !
> *


Ok, so here again, all you do is get butthurt over the fact that people had a good time?? Who cares what other people post, or what they contribute? What the fuck should it matter what people contribute? So you dont think you're better then anyone else? Really? Ok, so how many times have we heard about how much better your resin is casted then someone elses? Or how you had to FIX someones casted resin cause it wasnt perfect, but you'll make it that way. Yet you trash on members of your own Association?? Obviously he must be a good builder to get into MCBA cause that's kind of what the association represented. What kind of member are you to trash on someone else?? Honestly, I could give a shit what you think about me or if you think this is a "bitch" reply and you can rag on me all you want. You wont hurt my feelings...  EIther way, I'll still be around, doin' what I do :biggrin: whether it's building or just chawping it up with my friends IN OFF TOPIC


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 01:52 PM~19475017
> * Yet you trash on members of your own Association??  Obviously he must be a good builder to get into MCBA cause that's kind of what the association represented. What kind of member are you to trash on someone else??
> *


----------



## [email protected]

lol........... goto your room junior lol or take it to a pm............. its shit like this here, why we lost the last off topic  


who cares, let everyone do them, and you do you! that should be the mato for the new year............. leave the bitching at the door


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 04:57 PM~19475046
> *lol........... goto your room junior lol or take it to a pm............. its shit like this here, why we lost the last off topic
> who cares, let everyone do them, and you do you! that should be the mato for the new year............. leave the bitching at the door
> *



That's gonna be my new motto J! Ok, Im done, I will keep it quiet bout this cause I dont want to lose a hang out spot 

If anyone wants to vent their shit, hit me in a pm.  I will leave it out of public eye.


----------



## [email protected]

now in comes hearse with the pics of the little 11year old freak! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey, can you still legally BACK hand your wife ? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 02:03 PM~19475075
> *
> now in comes hearse with the pics of the little 11year old freak! :biggrin:
> *


more to come on that shortly!

but for now, heres a few random pics off my camera, my first flame paint job, some new years fun, and a SVT pickup... :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 04:39 PM~19474953
> *mmmm... a natural redhead with pale skin is so much better than a tanning bed burned up cracked out bleach blond....
> *



Im not one for blondes either. But that chicks skin color will be the same the day she dies. It won't change at all. She is way too pale.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 05:11 PM~19475129
> *more to come on that shortly!
> 
> but for now, heres a few random pics off my camera, my first flame paint job, some new years fun, and a SVT pickup... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No SVT Lightning should ever have chrome wheel well lips on it. :twak:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

back to the freak! :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 05:15 PM~19475157
> *back to the freak! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Get her Hearse. Get er. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 02:15 PM~19475156
> *No SVT Lightning should ever have chrome wheel well lips on it.  :twak:
> *


thats mexicans for ya.... :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 02:19 PM~19475172
> *Get her Hearse. Get er.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 05:19 PM~19475172
> *Get her Hearse. Get er.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 05:19 PM~19475172
> *Get her Hearse. Get er.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

That shit's FUNNY!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 04:19 PM~19475172
> *Get her Hearse. Get er.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 01:34 PM~19474931
> *xhamster.com.... all you will need.....
> *



yeah but if you link it for me i can just click on it ......that way if the missis is typing something that wont pop up on the memory  :happysad: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 02:24 PM~19475204
> *yeah but if you link it for me  i can just click on it ......that way if the missis is typing something that wont pop up on the memory    :happysad:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


TONIGHT, I HAVE KIDS AROUND NOW, NOT A GOOD TIME FOR TEH PR0N


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 11:24 AM~19475204
> *yeah but if you link it for me  i can just click on it ......that way if the missis is typing something that wont pop up on the memory    :happysad:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 02:52 PM~19475017
> *Ok, so here again, all you do is get butthurt over the fact that people had a good time??  Who cares what other people post, or what they contribute? What the fuck should it matter what people contribute? So you dont think you're better then anyone else? Really? Ok, so how many times have we heard about how much better your resin is casted then someone elses? Or how you had to FIX someones casted resin cause it wasnt perfect, but you'll make it that way. Yet you trash on members of your own Association??  Obviously he must be a good builder to get into MCBA cause that's kind of what the association represented. What kind of member are you to trash on someone else?? Honestly, I could give a shit what you think about me or if you think this is a "bitch" reply and you can rag on me all you want. You wont hurt my feelings...  EIther way, I'll still be around, doin' what I do :biggrin: whether it's building or just chawping it up with my friends IN OFF TOPIC
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2011, 02:10 PM~19475127
> *Hey, can you still legally BACK hand your wife ?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yes........ yes it is :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

so no more girl pics?dammit.I was having fun. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 02:25 PM~19475207
> *TONIGHT, I HAVE KIDS AROUND NOW, NOT A GOOD TIME FOR TEH PR0N
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 02:26 PM~19475215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf: LOOKS LIKE A WHITE RUPAUL...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 1 2011, 05:28 PM~19475233
> *so no more girl pics?dammit.I was having fun. :biggrin:
> *





post them up, we aint gonna miss a beat  :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 05:28 PM~19475226
> *yes........ yes it is :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> :barf: LOOKS LIKE A WHITE RUPAUL...
> 
> The only woman that looks like rupaul is Wendy Williams. How you Doin?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 04:36 PM~19475283
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


an :0 @ my post count, didnt know it was that high :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 05:37 PM~19475289
> *an :0 @ my post count, didnt know it was that high :biggrin:
> *



Ha, Been here since 05 and just now broke the 1500 mark. I aint no post here. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 05:37 PM~19475289
> *an :0 @ my post count, didnt know it was that high :biggrin:
> *



You post whore you!! :uh: Oh yeah, what's it matter, post as much as you need to lil D


----------



## MayhemKustomz

^^ Your new Sig addition sounds like a porn movie in the making. 

Comin back in 2011, You do you, and I'll do me.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 02:41 PM~19475310
> *^^ Your new Sig addition sounds like a porn movie in the making.
> 
> Comin back in 2011, You do you, and I'll do me.
> *



:0 :0 :0 it does i bet if you type it yull find something :biggrin:

infamous hydro line


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 03:35 PM~19475273
> *post them up, we aint gonna miss a beat   :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 04:39 PM~19475300
> *You post whore you!! :uh: Oh yeah, what's it matter, post as much as you need to lil D
> *


na, no whoring.. i think its appropriate for 4 years.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 1 2011, 05:39 PM~19475296-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Been here since 05 and just now broke the 1500 mark. I aint no post here.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 05:55 PM~19475389
> *na, no whoring.. i think its appropriate for 4 years.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 04:56 PM~19475397
> *
> *


you disppear every now and again. i dont. lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 05:57 PM~19475398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats not an apple. Thats just showing you how far down her throat she can take it.


----------



## danny chawps

ok totally changed the subject but how do you feel about a big body wagon?


im thinking of doing that to my 93 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

theyre pretty tight, seen a few


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 06:01 PM~19475433
> *you disppear every now and again. i dont. lol
> *



True


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 03:08 PM~19475475
> *theyre pretty tight, seen a few
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 any pics ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 05:10 PM~19475488
> *:0  :0  :0  :0   any pics ?
> *


looked... couldnt find them. but somewhre in post your rides :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 12:08 PM~19475473
> *ok totally changed the subject but how do you feel about a big body wagon?
> im thinking of doing that to my 93  :biggrin:
> *


1:1? i'd start with a roadmaster vista wagon... add a caddy clip and quarters


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## mademan

wagon?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 03:53 PM~19475726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: it just needs to be a caddy :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

Do it! I DARE you!! Then I dare you to cast it and sell me a copy! I DARE you!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

can you lay putty over bare plastic? ive always done mine over primer


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2011, 07:03 PM~19475795
> *can you lay putty over bare plastic? ive always done mine over primer
> *


I always put putty down on bare plastic. Then primer. But i think everyone has there own way of doing it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i love this topic as of late


----------



## Hydrohype

All you guys have some funny shit... i cant comment on it all.. but ha ha just the 
same... i have not had a drink in prob 17 years.. but yall almost make it seam 
fun... with my retarded ness? i really dont think a drunk Hydro would be cool at all?
(about the girls) I got a picture or two up my sleeve, but i dont feel right about 
postin them without any of the girls permissions.. and i do think i should be looking 
more at the rocker chicks mom because of my age.. 
(this coming from a guy who was engaged to a 18 year old when i was 42)
when I was with the kid, I did fantasize that she was older.. now I fantasize that her head is on my mantle above a roaring fire..right next to a moose  
live and learn.. 


(I curious if any of you drunken jackwagons ever barfed on your keyboard?)
and thats not an invite to my build thread! I just have this vision of somebody
heaving, but still trying to type, that means there fingers would be?? dancing through
there stomach content....


















So far i spent most of the morning and after noon looking for the headlight of my hopper 74.. I was fucken with the chain.. and got pissed and 
through it around the room with my needle nose.. 
that chain was really in there.. the only thing I lost was the headlight..
I know I should face forward.. but i am always picking up my old builds because of 
things i dont like..I dont ever really intend to stop making some hoppers.. 
I just want them to work better, with less maintenance.. okay im off to put my fat ass 
on a bicycle so I can pretend to exercise.. before going to moms to raid he fridge..


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 01:45 PM~19476022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 07:45 PM~19476022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what chawps just painted huh?? :0 Bitch is clean!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 07:53 PM~19476061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:
> *




nice nomad lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 07:20 PM~19476173
> *nice nomad lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 02:20 PM~19476173
> *nice nomad lol :biggrin:
> *


with that i gotta agree bro... too bad the only production nomads were 4-door.... those would have been so fukkin sick.... i'd take one over any 55-57 any day..... thats my new dream ride.... 1958 Chevrolet 2-door Yeoman wagon with impala trim and a nomad gate..... built EXACTLY like that one....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 1 2011, 08:25 PM~19476206
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 08:26 PM~19476213
> *with that i gotta agree bro... too bad the only production nomads were 4-door.... those would have been so fukkin sick.... i'd take one over any 55-57 any day..... thats my new dream ride.... 1958 Chevrolet 2-door Yeoman wagon with impala trim and a nomad gate..... built EXACTLY like that one....
> *




lol im not goin near this one again, but i do agree, they woulda been sick in a two door, instead of the grocery getter of a 4 door WAGON ya know


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

too sick!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

4-door ain't bad.....










but i still wanna build a 1:1 2-door so fukkin bad now.... anyone know of a project one available in their area?????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 08:38 PM~19476281
> *4-door ain't bad.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i still wanna build a 1:1 2-door so fukkin bad now.... anyone know of a project one available in their area?????
> *





dont have shit on that two door tho


----------



## Reverend Hearse

MY NEW TOY, SANTA CAME A BIT LATE THIS YEAR...\


----------



## Guest

9 0r 40


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 06:51 PM~19476368
> *MY NEW TOY, SANTA CAME A BIT LATE THIS YEAR...\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



youll shoot your eye out kid :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Jan 1 2011, 05:52 PM~19476375-->
> 
> 
> 
> 9 0r 40
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 05:59 PM~19476417
> *youll shoot your eye out kid  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: GREW UP AND OWNED FOR YEARS....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 02:59 PM~19476417
> *youll shoot your eye out kid  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he's already crosseyed


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 08:14 PM~19476501
> *9
> 
> :roflmao: GREW UP AND OWNED FOR YEARS....
> *


Seen a few never shot one. I like the carbines they make.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 1 2011, 07:14 PM~19476501-->
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> :roflmao: GREW UP AND OWNED FOR YEARS....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could not pass that up :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 07:14 PM~19476505
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he's already crosseyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that how that happened :0 :rimshot:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 06:36 PM~19476264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


there are some decent pics of this bad boy in streetlow mag


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 03:20 PM~19476538
> *there are some decent pics of this bad boy in streetlow mag
> *


can you send me one? the only place that carried street low in hawaii that i knew of was Tower Records.... and they're fukkin gone..... do you know anything else about the car? where its from? who built it?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19476061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:
> *


Here's another one of the same car....this is what I was gonna use to do my wagon build off....Rollin, do you have any more of this car....????


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 06:20 PM~19476538
> *there are some decent pics of this bad boy in streetlow mag
> *


Which one, I need more pics?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2011, 03:32 PM~19476619
> *Which one, I need more pics?
> *


i've posted all the pictures i was able to find of that car.....  i wish i had more....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 1 2011, 06:17 PM~19476522
> *Seen a few never shot one. I like the carbines they make.
> *


MY LAST CARBINE WAS A HIGH-POINT 9MM , IT WAS DECENT FOR THE PRICE... DIDNT HAVE THE JAMMING PROBLEM THAT SEEMED TO BE COMMON.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 08:39 PM~19476657
> *MY LAST CARBINE WAS A HIGH-POINT 9MM , IT WAS DECENT FOR THE PRICE... DIDNT HAVE THE JAMMING PROBLEM THAT SEEMED TO BE COMMON.....
> *


  Yea, I've heard they get a mixed review.


----------



## just_a-doodz

THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT THIS TOPIC IS FOR!!!!

Im glad its finally getting used.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 08:51 PM~19476368
> *MY NEW TOY, SANTA CAME A BIT LATE THIS YEAR...\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that an SC? Looks almost .380 size.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2011, 07:31 PM~19476615
> *Here's another one of the same car....this is what I was gonna use to do my wagon build off....Rollin, do you have any more of this car....????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so i guess you and smiley building the exact same car :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2011, 05:31 PM~19476615
> *Here's another one of the same car....this is what I was gonna use to do my wagon build off....Rollin, do you have any more of this car....????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  SAME HERE


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 07:22 PM~19476558
> *can you send me one? the only place that carried street low in hawaii that i knew of was Tower Records.... and they're fukkin gone..... do you know anything else about the car? where its from? who built it?
> *


ya its a old mag from like a year ago right now smiley has it for research


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Little inspiration for the fellas over at the Dually build off.

















:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 06:53 PM~19476786
> *Is that an SC? Looks almost .380 size.
> *


:yes: VERY CONCEALABLE  HOLDS 10+1


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 07:18 PM~19476982
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 10:16 PM~19476970
> *:yes: VERY CONCEALABLE   HOLDS 10+1
> *


 :thumbsup: 
The 2 i have been fighting with myself to choose between.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 10:15 PM~19476968
> *Little inspiration for the fellas over at the Dually build off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



:0 That's what IM fuckin talkin about!! :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 07:20 PM~19477003
> *:thumbsup:
> The 2 i have been fighting with myself to choose between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the ruger myself..... :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 10:23 PM~19477034
> *i like the ruger myself..... :cheesy:
> *


The MP pinky extension isnt as comfortable as the Ruger. But the MP has interchangeable grips.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 04:18 PM~19476982
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Where the phawk is Bohin at?  We need some laughs up in here :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 09:57 PM~19477335
> *Where the phawk is Bohin at?  We need some laughs up in here :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 08:57 PM~19477335
> *Where the phawk is Bohin at?  We need some laughs up in here :biggrin:
> *


probably hung over like the rest of us


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 08:34 PM~19477128
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



thats a bad ass bitch aint it love to see it on some cross lace or some tru rays my self but fuckin clean


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 11:01 PM~19477368
> *probably hung over like the rest of us
> *



LOL well you guys should learn to handle ya alcohol better :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 09:03 PM~19477390
> *LOL well you guys should learn to handle ya alcohol better :biggrin:
> *



i did handle my two bottles of henny just fine  and a couple of beers and a lil wine some jello shots :happysad: no :barf: from me just a nasty headache


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 11:07 PM~19477424
> *i did handle my two bottles of henny just fine    and a couple of beers and a lil wine some jello shots  :happysad:  no :barf: from me just a nasty headache
> *



Sounds like you had a good time atleast  Good shit bro.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 12:25 PM~19473954
> *dude , you got issues.......  :angry:  :twak:
> that hurt my feelings a bit..... i could soooo see her laid out in the hearse, on a dark night in a cemetery doing ......  :0  :wow:
> *


Naw i just cant stand skinny chicks. Gotta have some thickness in my women  :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 1 2011, 02:38 AM~19472995-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happen mofikin new yea modifies be safe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 09:15 PM~19477490
> *Sounds like you had a good time atleast  Good shit bro.
> *


yup posting shit from i phone like the one above auto correct had a big hand in fixing shit :roflmao: good time good thing today is saturday :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 11:21 PM~19477545
> *yup posting shit from i phone like the one above auto correct had a big hand in fixing shit  :roflmao: good time good thing today is saturday  :happysad:
> *



Love the words "Happen Mofikin" :roflmao: Saw that shit and started rollllllllllllin. I was like this mophawker is DRUNK! LOL


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 09:24 PM~19477569
> *Love the words "Happen Moffikin" :roflmao: Saw that shit and started rollllllllllllin. I was like this mophawker is DRUNK! LOL
> *



ya i read it this morning like damn it looked right last night :biggrin: funnier than that was our drunk asses lighting off ilegeal fireworks in the street i knocked over a cake and it started shooting shit at the house :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

trying to finish up my 48 fleetline since its all painted


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 08:39 PM~19477178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is bad ass


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit i got to watch some skinny ass chick drinkin wine whoop the fuck outta a drunk ass guy with boxing gloves on! that girls got a mean right hook!

and fuccckk some jello shots. had a half a day hangover from just the three i had..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 09:32 PM~19477634
> *shit i got to watch some skinny ass chick drinkin wine whoop the fuck outta a drunk ass guy with boxing gloves on!  that girls got a mean right hook!
> 
> and fuccckk some jello shots.  had a half a day hangover from just the three i had..
> *



ya im thinking those fuckers are whats keeping my headache around 

my homies daughter is like sixteen girl packs a mean punch for a skinny lil girl


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i wouldnt doubt it.. seems everytime i mess with em my head finds another round of bongo's being played somewhere.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 02:37 PM~19476270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *












thats how it looks factory stock trim.....


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 07:18 PM~19476982
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car is badass :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 04:54 PM~19476064
> *That's what chawps just painted huh?? :0 Bitch is clean!
> *


Chawps and Chucky (Childsplay69) painted it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 11:51 PM~19477788
> *Chawps and Chucky (Childsplay69) painted it.
> *



Good shit bro.  I'd rock that paint everywhere!! Thanks for showin it off in here bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

*50 User(s)* are browsing this forum (31 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: Scur-rape-init, LoLife4Life, sandcastcb750, tunzafun, rollinoldskoo, Kut2Tuk, Montenegro_Adrian, HONCHO, ShowRodFreak, hocknberry, gseeds, 85Biarittz, 716 LAYIN LOW, pancho1969, Aces'N'Eights, 8-Ball


:wow: FUCKIN BUSY tonight!!!  who's all the :ninja: guests though? :ninja:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 09:02 PM~19477871
> *50 User(s)  are browsing this forum (31 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Scur-rape-init, LoLife4Life, sandcastcb750, tunzafun, rollinoldskoo, Kut2Tuk, Montenegro_Adrian, HONCHO, ShowRodFreak, hocknberry, gseeds, 85Biarittz, 716 LAYIN LOW, pancho1969, Aces'N'Eights, 8-Ball
> :wow: FUCKIN BUSY tonight!!!  who's all the :ninja: guests though? :ninja:
> *


wet paint and primer.


ive been sending people here from other sites and youtube


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 09:02 PM~19477871
> *50 User(s)  are browsing this forum (31 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Scur-rape-init, LoLife4Life, sandcastcb750, tunzafun, rollinoldskoo, Kut2Tuk, Montenegro_Adrian, HONCHO, ShowRodFreak, hocknberry, gseeds, 85Biarittz, 716 LAYIN LOW, pancho1969, Aces'N'Eights, 8-Ball
> :wow: FUCKIN BUSY tonight!!!  who's all the :ninja: guests though? :ninja:
> *



:ninja: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 1 2011, 06:06 PM~19477907
> *wet paint and primer.
> ive been sending people here from other sites and youtube
> *


so the dumbass newb topics are your fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 11:32 PM~19477634
> *shit i got to watch some skinny ass chick drinkin wine whoop the fuck outta a drunk ass guy with boxing gloves on!  that girls got a mean right hook!
> 
> and fuccckk some jello shots.  had a half a day hangover from just the three i had..
> *





wtf? a half a day? hung over? on three jello shots? nikka............. you cant drink for shit lol


:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 11:48 PM~19477778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how it looks factory stock trim.....
> *





ths impy trim looks alot better


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 06:16 PM~19477996
> *wtf? a half a day? hung over? on three jello shots? nikka............. you cant drink for shit lol
> :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 09:16 PM~19477996
> *wtf? a half a day? hung over? on three jello shots? nikka............. you cant drink for shit lol
> :biggrin:
> *



you obviously didnt ask about the rest of what i had...12 pack of BL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 06:17 PM~19478007
> *ths impy trim looks alot better
> *


agreed.... i always knew they made a 2-door wagon.... never thought about changing the trim and tailgate..... :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2011, 12:18 AM~19478016
> *you obviously didnt ask about the rest of what i had...12 pack of BL
> *




well when you tell a story, you should include all an every detail  and when you post (ive been hung over half the day on three jello shots) thats what people are gonna think  


i dont know, but ill callin bullshit on the 12 pack :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 06:23 PM~19478051
> *well when you tell a story, you should include all an every detail   and when you post (ive been hung over half the day on three jello shots) thats what people are gonna think
> i dont know, but ill callin bullshit on the 12 pack :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 12:24 AM~19478056
> *:werd:
> *





DUDE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 06:24 PM~19478062
> *DUDE :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i wouldnt....considering i know exactly what i drank fool! :uh: 

id take a pic but im not wastin my time with it...( plus 9 of the 12 found a way into the woods)


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 2 2011, 12:23 AM~19478051
> *well when you tell a story, you should include all an every detail   and when you post (ive been hung over half the day on three jello shots) thats what people are gonna think
> i dont know, but ill callin bullshit on the 12 pack :biggrin:
> *


Last time i tanked a 12 pack of BL. I was left dissapointed. Didnt even get a buzz. Shit's like water to me anymore.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 12:26 AM~19478082
> *:werd:
> *





:roflmao: come on KB :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19478007
> *ths impy trim looks alot better
> *



wtf jeffe did you just wake up :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2011, 12:26 AM~19478084
> *i wouldnt....considering i know exactly what i drank fool!  :uh:
> 
> id take a pic but im not wastin my time with it...( plus 9 of the 12 found a way into the woods)
> *






anyways............................... movein on!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 09:27 PM~19478087
> *Last time i tanked a 12 pack of BL. I was left dissapointed. Didnt even get a buzz. Shit's like water to me anymore.
> *



yeah same here..thats why the three shit ass jello shots i had helped. but sucked this morning..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 2 2011, 12:27 AM~19478093
> *wtf jeffe did you just wake up  :biggrin:
> *





fuck no, i was up at 7am with chloe, and hung the fuck over  i just got done watchin that shit ass winter classic game


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 10:27 PM~19478087
> *Last time i tanked a 12 pack of BL. I was left dissapointed. Didnt even get a buzz. Shit's like water to me anymore.
> *


x2 it just gives me a headache that and coors lite is like fuckin manly water you can drink it till the sun comes up and if your lucky you got a buzz and you piss a lot :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 10:28 PM~19478112
> *yeah same here..thats why the three shit ass jello shots i had helped. but sucked this morning..
> *


fuckin vodka will do that shit


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2011, 12:28 AM~19478112
> *yeah same here..thats why the three shit ass jello shots i had helped. but sucked this morning..
> *





wheres the ''L'' on the forehead smiley :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 12:30 AM~19478133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





oh my :wow: i think im in love :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

waitin on you to show me how to do that.... :biggrin: do that & take a pic for me will ya?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2011, 12:34 AM~19478169
> *
> 
> waitin on you to show me how to do that.... :biggrin:  do that & take a pic for me will ya?
> *





:rimshot:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19476061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:
> *


 :0 excuse my french but....HELL MUTHA FUCKIN YES!!! :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 10:27 PM~19478090
> *:roflmao: come on KB  :0
> *


What happen what I heard my name.what did I miss?


----------



## coleman9219

just got a couple of these...are they worth it?? http://lowride2freedom.com/product_info.ph...products_id=193


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 07:15 PM~19476968
> *Little inspiration for the fellas over at the Dually build off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 HOLY SHNIKIES!!!!! trucks rule!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 07:18 PM~19476982
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 59 or 60?! looks like a gseeds paint job!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
wow this is nice...i have this car in resin anyone wanna tackle this paint job on it??


----------



## rollindeep408

>


wow this is nice...i have this car in resin anyone wanna tackle this paint job on it??
[/quote]

i would try chawps or pancho more of there style wish i could get down like this


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> wow this is nice...i have this car in resin anyone wanna tackle this paint job on it??


i would try chawps or pancho more of there style wish i could get down like this
[/quote]
will do thanks..


----------



## hocknberry

>


wow this is nice...i have this car in resin anyone wanna tackle this paint job on it??
[/quote]
:0 as the saying goes jeral.....pics or it didnt happen!! :biggrin: is it a re-worked 59 or 60 impy?!


----------



## hocknberry

>


wow this is nice...i have this car in resin anyone wanna tackle this paint job on it??
[/quote]
:0 as the saying goes jeral.....pics or it didnt happen!! :biggrin: is it a re-worked 59 or 60 impy?!


----------



## ghettoluxury

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 10:15 PM~19476968
> *Little inspiration for the fellas over at the Dually build off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Here is a little more inspiration fellas


----------



## grimreaper69

The truck or the chick?????? :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: im laying patterns tonight.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 1 2011, 10:45 PM~19478886
> *Here is a little more inspiration fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she aint a red head, but looks like she's a fire crotch!! :biggrin: that orange square body is wicked!!


----------



## ghettoluxury

Both Homie!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

>


wow this is nice...i have this car in resin anyone wanna tackle this paint job on it??
[/quote]
poncho wanna do this paint work for me?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> wow this is nice...i have this car in resin anyone wanna tackle this paint job on it??


:0 as the saying goes jeral.....pics or it didnt happen!! :biggrin: is it a re-worked 59 or 60 impy?!
[/quote]
hmmmm...maybe i got the wrong car...i have a 60 olds delta 88 ht that looks just like this?? either way its the same body style..so i still want the paint work done..i got it off ebay didnt get here yet i will post pics when it comes in..


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: was there today also !!! so many nice rides !!got like 300 pics


----------



## twin60

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car cuz i got a 1958 chevy 1962 chevy and 1964 chevy i need help to put HYDRAULICS in a model car hit me up plss


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 2 2011, 01:14 AM~19479143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: was there today also !!! so many nice rides !!got like 300 pics
> *


you got anymore pics of this car?


----------



## twin60

NO AND OK


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by twin60+Jan 2 2011, 02:15 AM~19479148-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car cuz i got a 1958 chevy 1962 chevy and 1964 chevy i need help to put HYDRAULICS in a model car hit me up piss
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twin60_@Jan 2 2011, 02:21 AM~19479211
> *NO AND OK
> *


Stick your thumb up your ass, sit and spin, and see what happens. You might get lucky.


----------



## COAST2COAST

JUST A COUPLE , IM NOT VERY GOOD AT TAKING PICS BUT THIS IS WHAT I GO 

















SOME 4 CANDYBLUE


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 1 2011, 10:24 PM~19479242
> *Stick your thumb up your ass, sit and spin, and see what happens. You might get lucky.
> *


Say, does anyone want a chocolate covered pretzel???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:   :run: :run: :run:


----------



## grimreaper69

:nosad: :sprint:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 12:27 AM~19479265
> *Say, does anyone want a chocolate covered pretzel???
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Snootchie bootchies


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 1 2011, 10:15 PM~19479148
> *HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car cuz i got a 1958 chevy 1962 chevy and 1964 chevy i need help to put HYDRAULICS in a model car hit me up piss
> *


Tell ya what, its a new year so bein the good guy that I am, Ill tell you who you need to hit up... 
McLoven.... He is a bad ass builder and can hook you up real good.... HTH :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 02:32 AM~19479332
> *Tell ya what, its a new year so bein the good guy that I am, Ill tell you who you need to hit up...
> McLoven.... He is a bad ass builder and can hook you up real good.... HTH :biggrin:
> *


Most DEFINATLY. We all worship his builds. Some badass shit comin out his shop. :biggrin: 












Sorry, couldn't keep a straight face. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 1 2011, 10:34 PM~19479349
> *Most DEFINATLY. We all worship his builds. Some badass shit comin out his shop. :biggrin:
> Sorry, couldn't keep a straight face. :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 1 2011, 11:27 PM~19479265
> *Say, does anyone want a chocolate covered pretzel???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: like in the back of a volkswagen


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 1 2011, 10:36 PM~19479373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: like in the back of a volkswagen
> *


That whole fuckin movie is just great, but my favorite part is when J tries to go down on the nun.... That was just fuckin priceless....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 1 2011, 11:38 PM~19479399
> *That whole fuckin movie is just great, but my favorite part is when J tries to go down on the nun.... That was just fuckin priceless....
> *


:yes:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 1 2011, 11:38 PM~19479399
> *That whole fuckin movie is just great, but my favorite part is when J tries to go down on the nun.... That was just fuckin priceless....
> *


huh the chocolate pretzel gag was mallrats :dunno: 

the other one was jay and silent bob strike back


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 01:56 AM~19479847
> *huh the chocolate pretzel gag was mallrats :dunno:
> 
> the other one was jay and silent bob strike back
> *


Yup good memory funny shit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 1 2011, 10:03 PM~19479889
> *Yup good memory  funny shit
> *


 :roflmao: fukkin lucky extra nipple :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 1 2011, 05:08 PM~19475473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok totally changed the subject but how do you feel about a big body wagon?
> im thinking of doing that to my 93  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C[email protected] 1 2011, 05:08 PM~19475475
> *theyre pretty tight, seen a few
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 1 2011, 05:10 PM~19475488
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  any pics ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 05:41 PM~19475667
> *looked... couldnt find them. but somewhre in post your rides :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 05:54 PM~19475734
> *wagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 06:01 PM~19475787
> *Do it! I DARE you!! Then I dare you to cast it and sell me a copy! I DARE you!!
> *



I did this 1 for Twinn to cast so we might see it in resin some day !


----------



## [email protected]

your steady with some bad ass wagons :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WHAT DO YO THINK PONCHO??? WHEN YOU GET CAUGHT UP YA WANNA DO THIS PIANT FOR ME?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 2 2011, 08:23 AM~19480457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YO THINK PONCHO??? WHEN YOU GET CAUGHT UP YA WANNA DO THIS PIANT FOR ME?
> *


 this is nice,, but I think Panch can hook up a paint that is better than this?
that fool has that touch with those ghost patterns and fade's.... :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 2 2011, 12:51 PM~19481134
> *this is nice,, but I think Panch can hook up a paint that is better than this?
> that fool has that touch with those ghost patterns and fade's.... :wow:
> *


im diggin it just the way it is!! i like the colors an the patterns.. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

jan 2nd.. who do we know that isn't in the wagon buildoff? :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 1 2011, 11:56 PM~19479847
> *huh the chocolate pretzel gag was mallrats :dunno:
> 
> the other one was jay and silent bob strike back
> *


its in jay and silent bob. Never seen mallrats


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 11:18 AM~19481277
> *its in jay and silent bob. Never seen mallrats
> *


you wont really get that joke without seeing mallrats  then itll really be funny


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 2 2011, 11:18 AM~19481274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan 2nd.. who do we know that isn't in the wagon buildoff?  :uh:
> *



YOU!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 2 2011, 07:23 AM~19480457-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YO THINK PONCHO??? WHEN YOU GET CAUGHT UP YA WANNA DO THIS PIANT FOR ME?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: sure :cheesy: I gona need some more pics tho
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Jan 2 2011, 09:51 AM~19481134
> *this is nice,, but I think Panch can hook up a paint that is better than this?
> that fool has that touch with those ghost patterns and fade's.... :wow:
> *


Thanks markie I'm gona work on a 65 this week and try to get it done


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 2 2011, 01:31 PM~19481366
> *:wave: sure :cheesy: I gona need some more pics tho
> Thanks markie I'm gona work on a 65 this week and try to get it done
> *


i only have 3.. :happysad: it dont have to be exact but close to this..like the colors an the lay out. just let me know when your ready bro ill send th picx,th cr an th loot.


----------



## coleman9219

just got a couple of these...are they worth it?? http://lowride2freedom.com/product_info.ph...products_id=193


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jan 2 2011, 11:31 AM~19481366-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: sure :cheesy: I gona need some more pics tho
> Thanks markie I'm gona work on a 65 this week and try to get it done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is the truth.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2011, 11:25 AM~19481325
> *YOU!
> *











wise guy.. :angry: lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2011, 06:00 AM~19480240
> *I  did  this  1  for  Twinn to  cast  so  we  might  see  it  in resin  some  day !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey no body got any Crenshaw pictures from yesterday?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 2 2011, 03:32 PM~19482756
> *Hey no body got any Crenshaw pictures from yesterday?
> *


 :0


----------



## coleman9219

just got a couple of these...are they worth it?? http://lowride2freedom.com/product_info.ph...products_id=193


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jan 2 2011, 04:46 PM~19482861
> *just got a couple of these...are they worth it?? http://lowride2freedom.com/product_info.ph...products_id=193
> *


Wont let me view the page. Says its currently unavailable or some shit :dunno:


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 2 2011, 02:47 PM~19482870
> *Wont let me view the page. Says its currently unavailable or some shit  :dunno:
> *


oops soory here it is its the vigalante suvs.... http://lowride2freedom.com/index.php?cPath=47


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jan 2 2011, 04:51 PM~19482912
> *oops soory here it is its the vigalante suvs....              http://lowride2freedom.com/index.php?cPath=47
> *


Damn pretty cheap. Ive seen them before. Not sure how good they are tho


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

bigblock 454 question..what side does the alt go on? in the instructions that i never useit says drivers side but all the 1:1 hot rod motors i look at at there on the pasenger side ...im confused...lol... :dunno:  :banghead:


----------



## darkside customs

passenger side


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 10:22 PM~19485746
> *passenger side
> *


 :cheesy: :h5: thanks...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

no motivation pics today?


----------



## twin60

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Yeah, now you just fail


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 2 2011, 09:28 PM~19486495
> *HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car
> *


youve been reported as a spammer so hopefully your name will be deleted sometime this week 


i suggest everyone else here does the same so we can get him IP banned


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 3 2011, 12:27 AM~19486485
> *no motivation pics today?
> *





post them up shit stain  you dont need no ones approval ! if you feel the need to get shit started, by all means........................ get shit started


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 2 2011, 10:47 PM~19486754
> *post them up shit stain    you dont need no ones approval ! if you feel the need to get shit started, by all means........................ get shit started
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 3 2011, 12:47 AM~19486764
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *






keep the pasties pn foo!


dont give a reason for them bitch


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## [email protected]

KB edit that shit and you too grim


----------



## ghettoluxury

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 3 2011, 12:27 AM~19486485
> *no motivation pics today?
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 01:06 AM~19486999
> *some people play too much give them a inch then they take a mile :nosad:  :nosad:
> *




agree................. thats KB for ya! he would be the one to break the no nude post :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2011, 01:04 AM~19486978
> *KB edit that shit and you too grim
> *


:thumbsup: Go back a page and edit yours Jeff, Pink too.


----------



## rollindeep408

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> This is gonna be trouble as nice as it may be :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> :biggrin
> 
> good god im on break now.lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2011, 11:49 PM~19486787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this azz photo shopped....lol..my lord...time to put down the exacto before i hurt myself!!


----------



## [email protected]

might wanna edit that first one J


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 2 2011, 11:07 PM~19487008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick my homie has one like this body style


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## [email protected]

i love that vette :0


----------



## ghettoluxury

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 3 2011, 01:20 AM~19487203
> *Sick my homie has one like this body style
> *


I just traded my 82 long bed for a 86 crew dually today


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2011, 01:24 AM~19487237
> *i love that vette :0
> *


Wich one? The top on is a ZR-1, the bottome one is a Z06.


----------



## darkside customs

Probably my favorite Dually of all time right here...


----------



## [email protected]

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: crooks, MayhemKustomz, darkside customs, TopDogg




this is what happens when you dont keep it clean KB.................. we got big brother watchin real close :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 3 2011, 01:25 AM~19487252
> *Probably my favorite Dually of all time right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's a huge ragtop.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 11:25 PM~19487252
> *Probably my favorite Dually of all time right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is almost dead on my homies but his has the daully spokes on I big ass tire in the back getting all the belly done right now crazy has all chrome undies


----------



## ghettoluxury

gotta love the SQUARE BODY


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 09:26 PM~19487271
> *Damn that's a huge ragtop.
> *


I think this is the truck that got traded or sold 10 times before it got finished... Mike Finnegan from MT back in the day owned it before it looked like this and he put the rag top in it....


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ghettoluxury

Enough motivation for one day KB


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 3 2011, 01:33 AM~19487351
> *Enough motivation for one day KB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this one is plain nasty :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 2 2011, 11:33 PM~19487351
> *Enough motivation for one day KB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry buT this is ugly ass shit


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2011, 01:34 AM~19487357
> *this one is plain nasty :wow:
> *


Damn that dudes shirt is almost a moo moo's night gown.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 2 2011, 10:35 PM~19487376
> *Sorry buT this is ugly ass shit
> *



lol samething i was thinkin


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 01:36 AM~19487378
> *Damn that dudes shirt is almost a moo moo's night gown.
> *





some 5x, homies big lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2011, 01:37 AM~19487384
> *some 5x, homies big lol
> *


Tent maker hard at work. I thought my shirts were big.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 2 2011, 10:26 PM~19487264
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: crooks, MayhemKustomz, darkside customs, TopDogg
> this is what happens when you dont keep it clean KB.................. we got big brother watchin real close :wow:
> *



The C.R.U.S should be monitoring this thread..
Citizens for the Responsible Use of Silicone


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 11:39 PM~19487408
> *Tent maker hard at work. I thought my shirts were big.
> *


I was gonna say I'm not far from that either


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 12:41 AM~19487431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


brfore an after.. :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 01:45 AM~19487465
> *brfore an after.. :cheesy:
> *


Father and Son.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 3 2011, 01:43 AM~19487454
> *I was gonna say I'm not far from that either
> *


Im stuck at 3 but can seem to wedge myself in a 2 at times.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 12:45 AM~19487474
> *Father and Son.
> *


sweet :biggrin: one of the best things to do togther.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Mine was the silver his was the blue. Both are gone now though. He ended up having to take medical retirement and have 2 neck surgeries. So he coudn't work on it anymore. I sold mine after losing interest in it. I seriously regret it now. :twak: Fuckin stupid me.


----------



## ghettoluxury

thats it for today


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 3 2011, 01:52 AM~19487555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wish I was sittin in the driver seat right about now. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

was gonna clear the duece today but the weather was so nice i took the family to the beach...



















































:x: :x:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 01:55 AM~19487588
> *Wish I was sittin in the driver seat right about now. :biggrin:
> *


Ill ride shotty, Closer anyways.


----------



## rollindeep408

> Im stuck at 3 but can seem to wedge myself in a 2 at times.
> [/]
> damn I'm at 4x lucky I'm 6ft4


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> Im stuck at 3 but can seem to wedge myself in a 2 at times.
> [/]
> damn I'm at 4x lucky I'm 6ft4
> 
> 
> 
> im just 1 inch shorter, (no ****) :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 12:51 AM~19487534
> *Mine was the silver his was the blue. Both are gone now though. He ended up having to take medical retirement and have 2 neck surgeries. So he coudn't work on it anymore. I sold mine after losing interest in it. I seriously regret it now.  :twak: Fuckin stupid me.
> *


wow..thats sucks.. :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 11:59 PM~19487637
> *was gonna clear the duece today but the weather was so nice i took the family to the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x:  :x:
> *


I hate you rollin it's official :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 02:01 AM~19487670
> *wow..thats sucks.. :happysad:
> *


Your telling me. Shit now i have a mini van. (and i always said i would never own one). It's the end of the year. Time to start lookin again. It's around that time Uncle sam gives me back my money i let him borrow.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 09:59 PM~19487637
> *was gonna clear the duece today but the weather was so nice i took the family to the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x:  :x:
> *


Dammit you suck man!!!!! Its raining and cold here :angry:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2011, 01:59 AM~19487637
> *was gonna clear the duece today but the weather was so nice i took the family to the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x:  :x:
> *


I need to move. It's 19 out right now. Not including the wind chill. yesterday morning it was a balmy 52 at 730am.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 10:59 PM~19487637
> *was gonna clear the duece today but the weather was so nice i took the family to the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x:  :x:
> *


hell yea homie that beach is awsome i went to maui in 05, an had a wonderfull time,i stayed in lahainna :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah its been rainy the last few weeks....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 02:06 AM~19487716
> *I need to move. It's 19 out right now. Not including the wind chill. yesterday morning it was a balmy 52 at 730am.
> *


No shit. Felt like April 1st, not Jan 1st. Then today the minute I step outside my breath freezes solid on the way out. Fuckin Michigan weather.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 10:08 PM~19487748
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah its been rainy the last few weeks....
> *


Fucker  And I seriously thought you had these pics up in your thread before, but I wasnt sure


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 08:06 PM~19487716
> *I need to move. It's 19 out right now. Not including the wind chill. yesterday morning it was a balmy 52 at 730am.
> *


damn.... thats usually the coldest it ever gets on this island as an overnight low.... the area i live in just gets into the lower 60s.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 08:09 PM~19487765
> *Fucker   And I seriously thought you had these pics up in your thread before, but I wasnt sure
> *


same spot.... but no, pics from today bro... same ones i posted to my facebook from my phone...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2011, 02:09 AM~19487770
> *damn.... thats usually the coldest it ever gets on this island as an overnight low.... the area i live in just gets into the lower 60s.....
> *


It was a tease. I work outside all day in the shit. Its pretty much the middle of winter here. Rain and in the high 40's-low 50's. Melted all the snow. Then 12 hours later it dropped 30 degrees. But like Grim said. Fuckin Michigan weather.


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 10:25 PM~19487252
> *Probably my favorite Dually of all time right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw this truck at west coast national last year in parker az its f'n amazing!!!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 01:12 AM~19487793
> *It was a tease. I work outside all day in the shit. Its pretty much the middle of winter here. Rain and in the high 40's-low 50's. Melted all the snow. Then 12 hours later it dropped 30 degrees. But like Grim said. Fuckin Michigan weather.*



Same here in illinois


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 3 2011, 12:52 AM~19487555
> *thats it for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh in that last pic i just notice the the truck :wow:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 3 2011, 04:37 PM~19488985
> *Oh in that last pic i just notice the the truck  :wow:
> *


What truck?


----------



## OGJordan

I know you guys have all deleted the pics now, and I appreciate you realizing it wasn't the best idea, but DO NOT post nudity outside of the Cab. People can lose their jobs for opening pages with nudity on it. And I know a lot of you guys are adults, but out of all the forums, this and bikes are most likely to attract kids. You may not mind your kid looking at nudity, but you don't have the right to make that choice for other parents. First time you do it, you're gone for a week, after that a month. No tolerance.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 3 2011, 10:34 AM~19489146
> *I know you guys have all deleted the pics now, and I appreciate you realizing it wasn't the best idea, but DO NOT post nudity outside of the Cab.  People can lose their jobs for opening pages with nudity on it.  And I know a lot of you guys are adults, but out of all the forums, this and bikes are most likely to attract kids.  You may not mind your kid looking at nudity, but you don't have the right to make that choice for other parents.  First time you do it, you're gone for a week, after that a month.  No tolerance.
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

There's some scratches on the windshield of my truck from the wiper arm, anyone know what I can use to buff em out??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 05:35 PM~19492942
> *There's some scratches on the windshield of my truck from the wiper arm, anyone know what I can use to buff em out??
> *


i used this on my windshield
http://www.caswellplating.com/buffs/glass.htm


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 08:51 PM~19493114
> *i used this on my windshield
> http://www.caswellplating.com/buffs/glass.htm
> *


Cool shit, thanks E.


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2011, 08:33 PM~19495000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i found a paint job for my new 68 caprice!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 3 2011, 08:36 PM~19495031
> *:0 i found a paint job for my new 68 caprice!!
> *



that 67 caprice is HOT!! the last car is the one Jeral wants to build


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 3 2011, 08:18 PM~19494822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 the civette might be able to with a lil more work?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> [/quote
> 
> :wow: :wow: hypnotic.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> wow!! that is one beautifull ride!!! :cheesy: thanks for the pic of the 60 too!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 716 LAYIN LOW, Scur-rape-init, KIPPY


Again?!?! Damn he's becoming a regular :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

27 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Scur-rape-init, Lowridingmike, LoLife4Life, HONCHO, MayhemKustomz, just_a-doodz, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, A408NUT4U, the joker toy, 65rivi, candilove, 85Biarittz, 716 LAYIN LOW, ripgabby08, darkside customs

:wow: where the hell did this guy come from? :roflmao: hno:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 3 2011, 09:41 PM~19495093
> *:0 the civette might be able to with a lil more work?! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: but it dont! :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 3 2011, 08:55 PM~19496010
> *27 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: Scur-rape-init, Lowridingmike, LoLife4Life, HONCHO, MayhemKustomz, just_a-doodz, DOPE-SCALEMODELS, A408NUT4U, the joker toy, 65rivi, candilove, 85Biarittz, 716 LAYIN LOW, ripgabby08, darkside customs
> 
> :wow: where the hell did this guy come from? :roflmao: hno:
> *


Would like to see more progress pics from him too :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 3 2011, 07:34 AM~19489146
> *I know you guys have all deleted the pics now, and I appreciate you realizing it wasn't the best idea, but DO NOT post nudity outside of the Cab.  People can lose their jobs for opening pages with nudity on it.  And I know a lot of you guys are adults, but out of all the forums, this and bikes are most likely to attract kids.  You may not mind your kid looking at nudity, but you don't have the right to make that choice for other parents.  First time you do it, you're gone for a week, after that a month.  No tolerance.
> *



nuff said  to the basement we go :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 3 2011, 11:34 PM~19496552
> *Would like to see more progress pics from him too :biggrin:
> *


He been busy doing tatts I stopes him off his christmass gift full of goodies for him to be motivated :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoluxury

Your daily dose of motivation


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 4 2011, 12:13 AM~19497066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2011, 05:00 AM~19480240
> *I  did  this  1  for  Twinn to  cast  so  we  might  see  it  in resin  some  day !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ama chop my top and wagon it out instead of swapping my big body parts to a caprice  :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2011, 09:01 AM~19499148
> *ama chop my top and wagon it out instead of swapping my big body parts to a caprice    :biggrin: hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :happysad: 







































91 caprice wagon


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2011, 11:09 AM~19499584
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91 caprice  wagon
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2011, 10:09 AM~19499584
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91 caprice  wagon
> *



:cheesy: too bad its not a real big body but watch when start chawping shit up :biggrin: i found a donor wagon for it just cut the top and put it on my big body


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2011, 11:34 AM~19500168
> *:cheesy:  too bad its not a real big body but watch when start chawping shit up  :biggrin: i found a donor wagon for it  just cut the top and put it on my big body
> *


 hurry up and throw down, in the buildoff. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> I did this 1 for Twinn to cast so we might see it in resin some day !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I LIKE THIS !!!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2011, 12:36 PM~19500605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


concept is cool but i wouldve picked a better offset color than a boring ass silver


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2011, 02:36 PM~19500605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Since I'm diggin' silver/black these days, I might tackle that one. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2011, 08:34 AM~19500168
> *:cheesy:  too bad its not a real big body but watch when start chawping shit up  :biggrin: i found a donor wagon for it  just cut the top and put it on my big body
> *


u talkin real or model bro?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2011, 03:51 PM~19501999
> *u talkin real or model bro?
> *


he's talkin bout his 1:1 :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 3 2011, 11:52 PM~19497407
> *Your daily dose of motivation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: what mag is that last pic from?! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2011, 12:36 PM~19500605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I think this is Big Punchee's car from PE?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2011, 04:40 PM~19504573
> *he's talkin bout his 1:1  :0
> *


wouldn't it be easier to change a clip and quarter panel on a 1:1 instead of having to do all the work in the rear?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
anyone ever watch George Carlin


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 5 2011, 01:29 AM~19506936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> anyone ever watch George Carlin
> *



:yes: The man speaks the fuckin truth.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Just started watching him...dude got me.rollin wirh ways to keep people alert :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 01:31 AM~19506963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 12:31 AM~19506963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like one of them ute's u see in australia. Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 5 2011, 12:32 AM~19506978
> *Just started watching him...dude got me.rollin wirh ways to keep people alert :roflmao:
> *


He done dead now ! SO enjoy what you can find of him !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 01:33 AM~19506988
> *He  done  dead  now  !    SO  enjoy  what  you  can  find  of  him !
> *


All over youtube with those HBO specials he used to do way back in the day.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 5 2011, 12:33 AM~19506986
> *Looks like one of them ute's u see in australia. Nice!  :biggrin:
> *


Yea i started it back before the twins were born ! Man that was April of 09 !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 01:34 AM~19507003
> *Yea  i  started  it  back  before  the  twins  were  born  !  Man  that  was  April  of  09 !
> *


That mean it's time to finish it already.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2011, 12:34 AM~19507003
> *Yea  i  started  it  back  before  the  twins  were  born  !  Man  that  was  April  of  09 !
> *


Hope to see it finished sometime soon


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2011, 09:31 PM~19506963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, this thing is sooo cool.... I would love to see it finished....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jan 4 2011, 10:29 PM~19506936-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> anyone ever watch George Carlin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Jan 4 2011, 10:34 PM~19506997
> *All over youtube with those HBO specials he used to do way back in the day.
> *


 :biggrin: i use to listen to George on 33 rpm vinyl back in the cheech and chong days.. along with Richard Pryor.. and Bill Cosby..
you should check out Sam.. and Rodney..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Kinison and Pryor were both out of Peoria Illinois. They have a Comedy club up there called the Jukebox and they played clips everynight before a show to tribute them two. Was good shit.


----------



## ghettoluxury

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 4 2011, 10:50 PM~19504697
> *:wow: what mag is that last pic from?! :biggrin:
> *


No mag there, that is Zant's wife! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 4 2011, 12:17 PM~19500472
> *hurry up and throw down, in the buildoff. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i cant even find time to finish my other build offs


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2011, 12:36 PM~19500605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is it just black or annodized :dunno:


----------



## danny chawps

this right here is tight :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 5 2011, 07:26 AM~19509008-->
> 
> 
> 
> is it just black or annodized  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jan 5 2011, 07:39 AM~19509067
> *this right here is tight  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that multi color paintjob is sick!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 5 2011, 05:42 AM~19508849
> *No mag there, that is Zant's wife! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 MORE PICS THEN, FOR THRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2011, 07:25 AM~19509000
> *i cant even find time to finish my other build offs
> *


 bauck bacauuuk bauuckk bauuk..cluck bacuuuak..lol take some cars with you to 
the 1/1 paint booth.. then lay down a coat of spray, in between your other 
tape and blade work.. you got 5 month's homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 06:05 AM~19508627
> *Kinison and Pryor were both out of Peoria Illinois. They have a Comedy club up there called the Jukebox and they played clips everynight before a show to tribute them two. Was good shit.
> *


no shit, didn't realize Kinison was from there. I'm from Aurora which was like 2 hours from there. used to go out that way for basketball tournaments when I was a kid. didn't know about that comedy club either.


----------



## Hydrohype

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUILT-1967-CHEVY-IMPAL...6a#ht_500wt_716


to much money, but this 67 vert has an up top.. :biggrin: that would be a nice
item to cast..

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Buick-Skylark-Res...a8#ht_500wt_950

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-ORIGINAL-ISSUE-196...f7#ht_500wt_950
God i need to stay the fu#k off of ebay..
I love 60's skylarks..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 5 2011, 03:10 PM~19510798
> *no shit, didn't realize Kinison was from there.  I'm from Aurora which was like 2 hours from there.  used to go out that way for basketball tournaments when I was a kid.  didn't know about that comedy club either.
> *



 It was pretty cool to learn while I was there as well. Been over 20,000 people thru that comedy club. A LOT of big names. Dont know if you know the Bob and Tom show, or not, but a lot of the guys that come through their show, usually make an appearance at the jukebox. So you'll hear mention of it now and then LOL


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 5 2011, 11:11 AM~19510803
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/BUILT-1967-CHEVY-IMPAL...6a#ht_500wt_716
> to much money, but this 67 vert has an up top.. :biggrin:  that would be a nice
> item to cast..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Buick-Skylark-Res...a8#ht_500wt_950
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-ORIGINAL-ISSUE-196...f7#ht_500wt_950
> God i need to stay the fu#k off of ebay..
> I love 60's skylarks..
> *



For that 67, for $40 more, I'll sell my complete kit and box


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 5 2011, 04:37 PM~19513117
> *For that 67, for $40 more, I'll sell my complete kit and box
> *


with uptop? :biggrin: vert 67? hit me with pm :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...UAA:MOTORS:1123


----------



## Esoteric

brazilian suburban


----------



## danny chawps

check this out :biggrin: funny as hell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...tdQvDJLQy55M05q


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 12:00 PM~19519953
> *check this out  :biggrin:  funny as hell  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...tdQvDJLQy55M05q
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "Put that on your mothafukkin wall!!"


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 09:00 AM~19519953
> *check this out  :biggrin:  funny as hell  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...tdQvDJLQy55M05q
> *


FIVE STARS... LMAO.. NIKKA YOU HARD?   LOL 
THE TRUTH COMES OUT.. PUT THAT ON YOUR FUCKIN WALL...
UNCLE MAY HAVE SAVED THAT YOUNGSTERS LIFE...
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

they deleted the video  but i found it :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lmfao. He is just as big as his uncle. Should have started swingin.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## 408models

huh oh


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 5 2011, 04:29 PM~19513522
> *with uptop? :biggrin:  vert 67? hit me with pm :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...UAA:MOTORS:1123
> *


You got PM Hydro


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 12:17 PM~19520998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 that's gonna be cool


----------



## dig_derange

:biggrin: got some new rims in today


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 6 2011, 02:49 PM~19521288
> *:biggrin:  got some new rims in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I like that top set.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 6 2011, 09:40 AM~19520179
> *Lmfao. He is just as big as his uncle. Should have started swingin.
> *


his ass would be out next day


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Watch this cat fight ! 


http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...fOCGK1p1ejT4niJ


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2011, 01:02 PM~19521863
> *Watch this  cat  fight !
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...fOCGK1p1ejT4niJ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ the music


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 6 2011, 11:00 AM~19519953
> *check this out  :biggrin:  funny as hell  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...tdQvDJLQy55M05q
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Some people have too much money and are too lazy :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 07:16 PM~19523925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I would love to be in your shoes Justin ! That pony is lookin very nice Danny and the boys have been a hell of job that big ass car !


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 5 2011, 06:42 AM~19508849
> *No mag there, that is Zant's wife! :biggrin:
> *


lol i know i was playin! who's zant?! that name sounds familiar?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 6 2011, 06:44 PM~19524639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 needs some clean up work, but a working audio and tv in a model is just awsome!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-WOLFIES-BUILT-JUNK...=item3f042423b2


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 6 2011, 09:09 PM~19526412
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-WOLFIES-BUILT-JUNK...=item3f042423b2
> *


i swear.. some of these mutha fukas are crazy!! $1600 for model cars... :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2011, 12:31 AM~19526674
> *i swear.. some of these mutha fukas are crazy!! $1600 for model cars... :uh:
> *


And half of it may fall apart during shipping.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 6 2011, 09:09 PM~19526412
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-WOLFIES-BUILT-JUNK...=item3f042423b2
> *


How did they create the patina on those cars?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 11:55 PM~19526951
> *How did they create the patina on those cars?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531926

Check with darkside. He's real good at getting that look.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 11:17 AM~19520998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that should be a fun build :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 6 2011, 09:09 PM~19526412
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-WOLFIES-BUILT-JUNK...=item3f042423b2
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/1963-Buick-Riviera-Pro...0#ht_2588wt_934

http://cgi.ebay.com/1963-Buick-Riviera-Pro...2#ht_2588wt_934

http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-Buick-Riviera-Pro...4#ht_2588wt_934

off topic. I got insurance yesterday, and drove my car with 09 tags past the police station to the smog place today, so tomorrow there should be no reason why they wont give me my tags, its been a long time since i was legal in the lo lo..


----------



## BODINE

he sellin shit for that much too !!

if u look at all stuff he already sold ...damn!!!


----------



## BODINE

just thought bout this ...u know they say NSA tracks anything that has certain key words ..lol

and u know we call some car BOMBS ....so how often you think they look at people that like lowriders LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2011, 03:42 AM~19528310
> *just thought bout this ...u know they say NSA tracks anything that has certain key words ..lol
> 
> and u know we call some car BOMBS ....so how often you think they look at people that like lowriders LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





i think its more or less key words together  not just one specific word


----------



## 06150xlt

Driving to work today


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 7 2011, 08:40 AM~19529584
> *Driving to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That s10 looks crazy.looks like it came from da dealer like that..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2011, 12:11 AM~19528166
> *he sellin shit for that much too !!
> 
> if u look at all stuff he already sold ...damn!!!
> *


 that is about double the average price of the rivi's that i have seen over the past 
year... 
there were usually 3 or 4 different dealers who had these cars off and on from
$200 -$400, but i was surprised when I saw these numbers.. some of the highest numbers I have seen for promos... I saw something that went for over $1,000 
but i dont remember what it was?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 7 2011, 08:53 AM~19529674
> *That s10 looks crazy.looks like it came from da dealer like that..
> *


There's a square body s-10 duallie by my house , all paisaed out ....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 7 2011, 08:40 AM~19529584
> *Driving to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres a company out in michigan that makes duallys out of anything


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

still aint the best pics but its in a small space.


----------



## [email protected]

ide cop that GTO before that beat ass cutty :uh:


----------



## jimbo

Dam thats that classic "U got GOT" look right there... Seen it many times...  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2011, 06:41 PM~19533080
> *ide cop that GTO before that beat ass cutty :uh:
> *



X2. And im a G-body lover. How much did you say they wanted for it?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2011, 05:41 PM~19533080
> *ide cop that GTO before that beat ass cutty :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :wow: :0 :wow: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/1980-DODGE-CREW-CAB-DU...=item4cf4433776


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> :0 :wow: :0 :wow:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1980-DODGE-CREW-CAB-DU...=item4cf4433776
> [/quote
> 
> :twak: http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-MALIABU-2-DOOR-HT...=item35af0f0fe8


----------



## 408models

*THIS IS CRAZY, IT HAS GLOW IN THE DARK PART* :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> :0 :wow: :0 :wow:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1980-DODGE-CREW-CAB-DU...=item4cf4433776
> [/quote
> 
> Has a bunch of cool shit. http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-MALIABU-2-DOOR-HT...=item35af0f0fe8
Click to expand...


----------



## dig_derange

> :0 :wow: :0 :wow:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1980-DODGE-CREW-CAB-DU...=item4cf4433776
> [/quote
> 
> :twak: http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-MALIABU-2-DOOR-HT...=item35af0f0fe8
> 
> 
> 
> malibu is badass.. wanna cop me a wagon kit one of these days
Click to expand...


----------



## 408models

*SO I SEE THIS IS ALREADY HAVING PRE-SALES: SO ITS COMING OUT?*




























:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 04:58 PM~19533727
> *SO I SEE THIS IS ALREADY HAVING PRE-SALES: SO ITS COMING OUT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah, yall need to get out more lol this car has been a go since july of last year


----------



## 408models

for pre-sales, or out, no shops down here have it?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 05:01 PM~19533750
> *for pre-sales, or out, no shops down here have it?
> *


its gonna be out this year


----------



## 408models

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 08:01 PM~19533750
> *for pre-sales, or out, no shops down here have it?
> *



Presales only. It's supposed to be hitting shelves in February! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 07:01 PM~19533750
> *for pre-sales, or out, no shops down here have it?
> *


ive seen it on e-bay.


----------



## 408models

:yes: PRE-SALES


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2011, 04:27 PM~19532934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still aint the best pics but its in a small space.
> *


This bucket is nothing but problems d I'd wait man you got nothing but time man


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Here you go Candy. Decent and better looking ones than that black one.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/2122705669.html
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/2122715131.html
Not sure on this one
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2100057477.html
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2087003857.html


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

if i had 3k id buy something WAY cleaner. the cut is 400 bones. and that is all i have...  and i CANT get a loan from the bank, what with no job... i just REALLY dont want to trn 16 with no car, i would hate that more than anything... id end up like most of my friends waiting to get a car, using moms minivan to go places, waiting on the parents to get home so i could leave.....i just dont want that shit. at all.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 7 2011, 07:22 PM~19533890
> *Presales only. It's supposed to be hitting shelves in February! :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, that and a '55 Chrysler 300 as well . Later in the year a new International Lonestar will be hittin' the shelves around the end of the year. I'm guessing around trhe IHobby show in Oct.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 7 2011, 07:54 PM~19534155
> *Here you go Candy.  Decent and better looking ones than that black one.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/2122705669.html
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/ctd/2122715131.html
> Not sure on this one
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2100057477.html
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2087003857.html
> *


ohh the first one or the last one for sure.  get some loot from your parents an get one of these..  tht one your looking at now is gonna be nothing but prob...one thing after another been there ....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 7 2011, 07:56 PM~19533700
> *THIS IS CRAZY, IT HAS GLOW IN THE DARK PART :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





the ghost of the general lee :0 i want that shit :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2011, 09:14 PM~19534273
> *if i had 3k id buy something WAY cleaner. the cut is 400 bones. and that is all i have...  and i CANT get a loan from the bank, what with no job... i just REALLY dont want to trn 16 with no car, i would hate that more than anything... id end up like most of my friends waiting to get a car, using moms minivan to go places, waiting on the parents to get home so i could leave.....i just dont want that shit. at all.
> *





sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do knuckle head................. wait it out for something better........ why drop your loot on something thats a piece of shit! 

your way to impatient man................ looking to impress with any ol car, when you should be useing your head and waiting................. been there an done that, and your not gonna like the out-come for sure


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## pancho1969

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 7 2011, 10:15 PM~19534842
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:12 PM~19534802
> *:uh:
> *





ahh young and real stupid! :twak: 


have fun with that cutty foo.................... youll see


----------



## Mnt86ss

That GTO has T/A "turbo" wheels on it, those can be worth some $$$


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2011, 09:45 PM~19535794
> *ahh young and real stupid!  :twak:
> have fun with that cutty foo.................... youll see
> *


Real talk jeff I try to tell my Lil Sis shit too till my face turns blue but they look at you like your stupid I'm just trying to save peeps from a shit load of heartache guess we can just sit back and say see!!!! I told you so! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2011, 09:14 PM~19534273
> *if i had 3k id buy something WAY cleaner. the cut is 400 bones. and that is all i have...  and i CANT get a loan from the bank, what with no job... i just REALLY dont want to trn 16 with no car, i would hate that more than anything... id end up like most of my friends waiting to get a car, using moms minivan to go places, waiting on the parents to get home so i could leave.....i just dont want that shit. at all.
> *



Look little D, Im not here to rag on you brother, cause you seem to have a young mans head on your shoulder and that's a good thing, but listen bro, being that you're on a site where men like me and Jeff and a few others on here are telling you, what mistakes we've made that we wish we coulda changed, you should be listening bro. I understand you want a phawking car man. I did too when I was 15. I wanted a cutty just like the one you've been showing. I wanted muscle to race my friends down Fairport Nursery Road. I wanted to be cool drivin a bad ass car. 

Did I get it? PHAWK NO! My first car was a 1983 Chevy box Cavalier. It was a piece of shit. I paid 500 bucks for it cause it's all I had at the time. I worked my ass off just to get that 500. But I HAD to have a car just like you. 

I say save your money. DRIVE THE MINIVAN. Wait til you got the cheddar to buy that car that's NOT a beater. Im not sayin that you shouldnt buy a fixer upper. Something you can make your own, but dont buy a POS that's just gonna break on you and you end up spending more money fixing the damn thing rather then saving money to put that paint on, or the wheels, or whatever. 

Listen to us old guys bro. We've been there, and DONE that shit many of times and have wished DOZENS of times that we woulda listened to the old farts that were telling us the same shit we're telling you.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 8 2011, 12:18 AM~19536101
> *Look little D, Im not here to rag on you brother, cause you seem to have a young mans head on your shoulder and that's a good thing, but listen bro, being that you're on a site where men like me and Jeff and a few others on here are telling you, what mistakes we've made that we wish we coulda changed, you should be listening bro. I understand you want a phawking car man. I did too when I was 15. I wanted a cutty just like the one you've been showing. I wanted muscle to race my friends down Fairport Nursery Road. I wanted to be cool drivin a bad ass car.
> 
> Did I get it? PHAWK NO! My first car was a 1983 Chevy box Cavalier. It was a piece of shit. I paid 500 bucks for it cause it's all I had at the time. I worked my ass off just to get that 500. But I HAD to have a car just like you.
> 
> I say save your money. DRIVE THE MINIVAN. Wait til you got the cheddar to buy that car that's NOT a beater. Im not sayin that you shouldnt buy a fixer upper. Something you can make your own, but dont buy a POS that's just gonna break on you and you end up spending more money fixing the damn thing rather then saving money to put that paint on, or the wheels, or whatever.
> 
> Listen to us old guys bro. We've been there, and DONE that shit many of times and have wished DOZENS of times that we woulda listened to the old farts that were telling us the same shit we're telling you.
> *





waste of breath  hes gonna fuck up just like we all did at one point................... just wish he was smart enough to see what we have done and not make the same mistakes................ but i guess hes just as retarded as we all were :uh: fuckit........................... make your own mistakes bro............. the only way your gonna learn.......... its just a shame its gonna cost you big loot


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2011, 12:31 AM~19536237
> *waste of breath    hes gonna fuck up just like we all did at one point................... just wish he was smart enough to see what we have done and not make the same mistakes................ but i guess hes just as retarded as we all were :uh:  fuckit........................... make your own mistakes bro............. the only way your gonna learn.......... its just a shame its gonna cost you big loot
> *



LOL, yeah I know Jeffe, but gawd damn man, you know the old farts that told us the shit too used to bang their heads sayin just what you said. Its an ongoing process, but hopefully I can teach my kids what NOT to do. I know people make mistakes, but Ima make sure my kids know ALL my phawk ups. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2011, 12:09 AM~19536020
> *Real talk jeff I try to tell my Lil Sis shit too till my face turns blue but they look at you like your stupid I'm just trying to save peeps from a shit load of heartache guess we can just sit back and say see!!!! I told you so!  :happysad:
> *




oh i know............... now i know what i put my parents threw :uh: damn i wish i could go back!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 8 2011, 12:18 AM~19536101
> *Look little D, Im not here to rag on you brother, cause you seem to have a young mans head on your shoulder and that's a good thing, but listen bro, being that you're on a site where men like me and Jeff and a few others on here are telling you, what mistakes we've made that we wish we coulda changed, you should be listening bro. I understand you want a phawking car man. I did too when I was 15. I wanted a cutty just like the one you've been showing. I wanted muscle to race my friends down Fairport Nursery Road. I wanted to be cool drivin a bad ass car.
> 
> Did I get it? PHAWK NO! My first car was a 1983 Chevy box Cavalier. It was a piece of shit. I paid 500 bucks for it cause it's all I had at the time. I worked my ass off just to get that 500. But I HAD to have a car just like you.
> 
> I say save your money. DRIVE THE MINIVAN. Wait til you got the cheddar to buy that car that's NOT a beater. Im not sayin that you shouldnt buy a fixer upper. Something you can make your own, but dont buy a POS that's just gonna break on you and you end up spending more money fixing the damn thing rather then saving money to put that paint on, or the wheels, or whatever.
> 
> Listen to us old guys bro. We've been there, and DONE that shit many of times and have wished DOZENS of times that we woulda listened to the old farts that were telling us the same shit we're telling you.
> *


Mine was a 89. But i kept it clean. Lol. Till my fat ass broke the seat bracket one day driving home from work at 6am. Scared the shit out of me. So i bought a new truck with my pops as a co-signer. Kept that for a yr and a half. Traded it in for a newer truck that had shaved door handles and was lowered. Rolled it that way for about a year than took out a 10k loan had the airride done on it, bought some wheels for it, paid some bills. and blew the rest. Bought a 4 wheeler had that about almost 2 years. In the mean time getting credit car after credit card. Stupid ass me racking up debt like no other with a 10/hr rent a cop job. In the end had about 30g's in debt. Slipped up and fell behind on the truck,quad and loan. Moral of the story for the young man is finish school. Get a good job that will pay for the ride you want first. Don't be stupid like me man. You will regret it. That was almost 8 years ago. I'm 30 now and i still kick myself in the ass for being that irresponsible with money. Woke up one morning to a flat bed wrecker draggin my truck out of the driveway and hauling it away because my stupid ass was young dumb and thought i could pay for everything and anything. Ended up having to file bankruptcy. Lost the quad too.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

me in my old ls on all gold DAYTONS... :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Well..... To be honest.after reading the first few replies after the pics i decided not to even buy it...i guess the post editions threw you all off into thinking i was ignoring it.i talked to my parents ans they said theyd see what they could do. Im not as dumb as you think i am nor as you say i am. So dont put me down because some of YOU took something the wrong way... On the other hand. The advice is appreciated, whether you think so or not. It is, thank you.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 7 2011, 10:18 PM~19536101
> *Look little D, Im not here to rag on you brother, cause you seem to have a young mans head on your shoulder and that's a good thing, but listen bro, being that you're on a site where men like me and Jeff and a few others on here are telling you, what mistakes we've made that we wish we coulda changed, you should be listening bro. I understand you want a phawking car man. I did too when I was 15. I wanted a cutty just like the one you've been showing. I wanted muscle to race my friends down Fairport Nursery Road. I wanted to be cool drivin a bad ass car.
> 
> Did I get it? PHAWK NO! My first car was a 1983 Chevy box Cavalier. It was a piece of shit. I paid 500 bucks for it cause it's all I had at the time. I worked my ass off just to get that 500. But I HAD to have a car just like you.
> 
> I say save your money. DRIVE THE MINIVAN. Wait til you got the cheddar to buy that car that's NOT a beater. Im not sayin that you shouldnt buy a fixer upper. Something you can make your own, but dont buy a POS that's just gonna break on you and you end up spending more money fixing the damn thing rather then saving money to put that paint on, or the wheels, or whatever.
> 
> Listen to us old guys bro. We've been there, and DONE that shit many of times and have wished DOZENS of times that we woulda listened to the old farts that were telling us the same shit we're telling you.
> *


Man I am gonna tell everyone how stupid my ass was at his age. I saved money for awhile and wanted a regal :uh: but ended up finding a clean as 73 impala og ran Fuckin good. after my tio figured out that the spark plug wires were ran wrong so I mashed it for a Lil bit put beat in it . But still wanted a regal  cause I wanted to build a car dancer so I find a regal at a tow yard .fuckin bucket barley ran had faded blue paint shitty blue interior and the header panel was fucked up . So clearly my stupid ass had to have it so I put up my clean as shit very reliable impala Fo 500 bucks lol( someone shoot me now) so I sell It To a friend and take my ass down to get the regal as I drive it away running rough I was one happy dude even took it to put some slap in it spending Lil over a g to do it one week later the fuckin car shuts off on me driving to this girls house in the middle of the night to make a very long story short . I spent the next two years dumping money into it chasing down engine parts and problems having to learn how to repair engines and buying new parts I dumped more money into that bitch than I want to even admit .and ended up blowing a head gasket and sellin it to the junkyard for 50 bucks not long after I rebuilt it cause the timmin chain snapped on me in the middle of the night leaving a girls house in pouring ass rain pushing the shit to a gas station like it alwAys did leaving me stranded wondering how I could afford to get the piece o shit home . I could go on for days all th shit I went through with that car but my homie to this day still mashes that 73 impala that all he had to do was put wheels on it and was out dippin it's candy painted and sick now . To this day all I think was if had just waited to find a cleaner one or kept my impala .it would have been clean long ago instead of waisting all my very little money I had working at my part time job


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2011, 11:34 PM~19536722
> *Well..... To be honest.after reading the first few replies after the pics i decided not to even buy it...i guess the post editions threw you all off into thinking i was ignoring it.i talked to my parents ans they said theyd see what they could do. Im not as dumb as you think i am nor as you say i am. So dont put me down because some of YOU took something the wrong way... On the other hand. The advice is appreciated, whether you think so or not. It is, thank you.
> *


Never called you dumb bro just don't wanna see you make my mistakes so that one day your not sitting here like a few of us telling there I wish stories just remembering all the shit makes me :angry: lol you get past it and move on but at what cost ? Glad you moved on some time from now we will look back at this when your dippin something clean and think about the bullet you dodged


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 7 2011, 09:34 PM~19536723
> *Man I am gonna tell everyone how stupid my ass was at his age. I saved money for awhile and wanted a regal :uh:  but ended up finding a clean as 73 impala og ran Fuckin good. after my tio figured out that the spark plug wires were ran wrong so I mashed it for a Lil bit put beat in it . But still wanted a regal   cause I wanted to build a car dancer so I find a regal at a tow yard .fuckin bucket barley ran had faded blue paint shitty blue interior and the header panel was fucked up . So clearly my stupid ass had to have it so I put up my clean as shit very reliable impala Fo 500 bucks lol( someone shoot me now) so I sell It To a friend and take my ass down to get the regal as I drive it away running rough I was one happy dude  even took it to put some slap in it spending Lil over a g to do it one week later the fuckin car shuts off on me driving to this girls house in the middle of the night to make a very long story short . I spent the next two years dumping money into it chasing down engine parts and problems having to learn how to repair engines and buying new parts I dumped more money into that bitch than I want to even admit .and ended up blowing a head gasket  and sellin it to the junkyard for 50 bucks not long after I rebuilt it cause the timmin chain snapped on me in the middle of the night leaving a girls house in pouring ass rain pushing the shit to a gas station  like it alwAys did leaving me stranded wondering how I could afford to get the piece o shit home . I could go on for days all th shit I went through with that car but my homie to this day still mashes that 73 impala that all he had to do was put wheels on it and was out dippin it's candy painted and sick now . To this day all I think was if had just waited to find a cleaner one or kept my impala .it would have been clean long ago instead of waisting all my very little money I had working at my part time job
> 
> *


My first car was an 83 Regal.... Owned it 2 whole months before I totalled it... I wont even explain how the hell I managed to run over a Mercedes and end up on a concrete flower planter inches away from knocking a Korean lady out of her chair at a dry cleaners....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

anyone know of a good donner frame for a74 caprice? 67 maybe?


----------



## Hydrohype

Candy I know that time move's slow ass fuck, as a teenager..
us old timers did not want to to listen to anybody either when we were your age..
maybe you will believe me when i tell you that in your own way you are already 
a baller.. you got talent, drive and direction.. you no more about cars at your young 
age some (so called OG) lowriders... hell you may end up painted 1/1's for other 
fools.. or doing portraits on a full time basis.. yea and i guess you dont have no rich 
pops to pass down the family mustang or impala when you graduate?
alot of didn't.. you know those station wagons that we jock so much?
back in the day, guys were not sitting around day dreaming about lowriding or racing the station wagon.. but they did lowride and they did race station wagons?
because thats all they were lucky enough to get from moms or pops..
you have a hard work ethic little bro.. dont loose that.. do you know how many 
ballers us OG's seen come and go through out the days.. Big Cars big Trucks,
But then there door got kicked in and the next thing you know there property is 
up for sale.. and the D.E.A. has all there cars in a Auction yard, then after many years in prison there wife is gone with some other fool..and if they survive? they get out to live with there parents, the D boys dont always go to jail.? some times they snitch
and get out that way.. or they get jacked by some haters.. trust me youngster it will get better. I am excited just to finally get tags for lo lo today.. i have not had 
registration for my car since Nov 09...I was that damm broke.. and spending to much money on weed.. I know guys who would not even roll the car i have? because it has to have chrome undies and car show paint.. but i am grateful to have what i have.. and i would rather roll now... than wait 4 or 5 more years to make some show car.. okay this is way to long.. sorry CNDY.. its gonna be cool. trust me.. your a baller, you just dont see it yet..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 7 2011, 09:56 PM~19536911
> *anyone know of a good donner frame for a74 caprice? 67 maybe?
> *


65 Impy


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 7 2011, 11:06 PM~19536991
> *65 Impy
> *


x2 you cant go wrong with the 65.. it makes a great donor.. fender wells and all.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 12:08 AM~19537009
> *x2 you cant go wrong with the 65..  it makes a great donor.. fender wells and all.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

gone bye bye  :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 7 2011, 08:08 PM~19537009
> *x2 you cant go wrong with the 65..  it makes a great donor.. fender wells and all.. :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=281826&st=80


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 12:03 AM~19536972
> *Candy I know that time move's slow ass fuck, as a teenager..
> us old timers did not want to to listen to anybody either when we were your age..
> maybe you will believe me when i tell you that in your own way you are already
> a baller..  you got talent, drive and direction.. you no more about cars at your young
> age some (so called OG) lowriders... hell you may end up painted 1/1's for other
> fools.. or doing portraits on a full time basis..  yea and i guess you dont have no rich
> pops to pass down the family mustang or impala when you graduate?
> alot of didn't.. you know those station wagons that we  jock so much?
> back in the day, guys were not sitting around day dreaming about lowriding or racing the station wagon.. but they did lowride and they did race station wagons?
> because thats all they were lucky enough to get from moms or pops..
> you have a hard work ethic little bro.. dont loose that..  do you know how many
> ballers us OG's seen come and go through out the days.. Big Cars big Trucks,
> But then there door got kicked in and the next thing you know there property is
> up for sale.. and the D.E.A. has all there cars in a Auction yard, then after many years in prison there wife is gone with some other fool..and if they survive? they get out to live with there parents, the D boys dont always go to jail.? some times they snitch
> and get out that way.. or they get jacked by some haters..  trust me youngster it will get better.  I am excited just to finally get tags for lo lo today..  i have not had
> registration for my car since Nov 09...I was that damm broke.. and spending to much money on weed.. I know guys who would not even roll the car i have? because it has to have chrome undies and car show paint.. but i am grateful to have what i have.. and i would rather roll now... than wait 4 or 5 more years to make some show car.. okay this is way to long.. sorry CNDY.. its gonna be cool. trust me.. your a baller, you just dont see it yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh shit check you out legal now get that ghouse in them streets markie


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2011, 01:03 AM~19537800
> *oh shit check you out legal now get that ghouse in them streets markie
> *



he needs to send that muuufuka my way :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 8 2011, 01:03 AM~19537800-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit check you out legal now get that ghouse in them streets markie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think we can be friends no more? :angry: (Mr lets give away a 73  )
> nah we still cool,, you get punished everytime you see your old whip..
> dont trip i sold a 72 chevelle.. (my mom was the original owner) for $350
> then few years later I sold a 70 dodge challenger with a 383 and holly four banger
> for $350... (cocaine is a hella of a drug) :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 7 2011, 10:56 PM~19536911
> *anyone know of a good donner frame for a74 caprice? 67 maybe?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jan 7 2011, 11:06 PM~19536991
> *65 Impy
> *






























its also my favorite donor for the 68 impala..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 02:44 AM~19537971
> *he needs to send that muuufuka my way  :biggrin:
> *



x2 id glady give him a full chromed out regal for it btw hydro it has a monster green to the nose i dont fuck with cheap ass la sqaures  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2011, 01:34 AM~19536723
> *Man I am gonna tell everyone how stupid my ass was at his age. I saved money for awhile and wanted a regal :uh:  but ended up finding a clean as 73 impala og ran Fuckin good. after my tio figured out that the spark plug wires were ran wrong so I mashed it for a Lil bit put beat in it . But still wanted a regal   cause I wanted to build a car dancer so I find a regal at a tow yard .fuckin bucket barley ran had faded blue paint shitty blue interior and the header panel was fucked up . So clearly my stupid ass had to have it so I put up my clean as shit very reliable impala Fo 500 bucks lol( someone shoot me now) so I sell It To a friend and take my ass down to get the regal as I drive it away running rough I was one happy dude  even took it to put some slap in it spending Lil over a g to do it one week later the fuckin car shuts off on me driving to this girls house in the middle of the night to make a very long story short . I spent the next two years dumping money into it chasing down engine parts and problems having to learn how to repair engines and buying new parts I dumped more money into that bitch than I want to even admit .and ended up blowing a head gasket  and sellin it to the junkyard for 50 bucks not long after I rebuilt it cause the timmin chain snapped on me in the middle of the night leaving a girls house in pouring ass rain pushing the shit to a gas station  like it alwAys did leaving me stranded wondering how I could afford to get the piece o shit home . I could go on for days all th shit I went through with that car but my homie to this day still mashes that 73 impala that all he had to do was put wheels on it and was out dippin it's candy painted and sick now . To this day all I think was if had just waited to find a cleaner one or kept my impala .it would have been clean long ago instead of waisting all my very little money I had working at my part time job
> 
> *



You need your ass beat! :uh: What kinda foo are you? Oh yeah, you were young, and didnt listen just like the rest of us. :roflmao: Like hydro said, you are punished every time your homie rolls by. I know I was the same way when I sold my dime after it was finished. only part that pissed me off is I didnt realise I had NO pictures of the FINISHED product! I miss my dime pretty bad. But I wanted a full size truck so bad, and thought I could do the same to it. :uh:

A few short months after buyin that Fullsize, I became a family man, so NO draggin ride for me. That's alright, I got rid of the extra ass (my ex-wife) I was draggin around anyways. Now I dont have shit for money, but have a fantastic family. :biggrin: Wouldnt trade my wife and kids for nothing.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 8 2011, 12:56 AM~19536911
> *anyone know of a good donner frame for a74 caprice? 67 maybe?
> *


thanks for the help an pics everyone. :h5:


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's a story for the ages.

My first car was a 78 Thunderbird. Picked it up for $200. After puttin very little money in it, it ran like a wet dream. She had power EVERYTHING, but someone stripped the window motor from the driver side, so I could never seal up the window. On top of that the heat didn't work. So when winter hit I'm drivin around wrapped up in a damn blanket. Finally this guy that owns a scrap yard comes along and says he'll take the car off my hands and put me in somethin he had that was better. A FUCKIN 83 CITATION. I'll admit, it wasn't a bad car, heat blasted like a muthafucka and all the windows worked. I put about 35 miles on it and the tranny went on the way to this girls house. Ended up drivin the damn thing back to the house in REVERSE, only gear that worked. Found a tranny for it and towed it to the shop, just to find out that the welded to the frame motor mounts were rotted out. After that I ended up with an 88 Ford Festiva. I won't even get into that one, and it had been nothing but problems with every car I bought for a few years after that. Long story short, if I knew then what I know now, I'd still be ridin the Thunderbird.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 8 2011, 07:31 AM~19538524-->
> 
> 
> 
> You need your ass beat! :uh: What kinda foo are you?  Oh yeah, you were young, and didnt listen just like the rest of us. :roflmao: Like hydro said, you are punished every time your homie rolls by.  I know I was the same way when I sold my dime after it was finished. only part that pissed me off is I didnt realise I had NO pictures of the FINISHED product! I miss my dime pretty bad. But I wanted a full size truck so bad, and thought I could do the same to it. :uh:
> 
> A few short months after buyin that Fullsize, I became a family man, so NO draggin ride for me. That's alright, I got rid of the extra ass (my ex-wife) I was draggin around anyways. Now I dont have shit for money, but have a fantastic family. :biggrin: Wouldnt trade my wife and kids for nothing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (new avi?) I know it sounds silly? but one of the reasons I retired from active
> lowriding, is because I could not complete that part of the equation,
> I still think being able to cruzz with your wife and kids is the ultimate picture
> of a lowrider...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 04:36 AM~19538266
> *x2 id glady give him a full chromed out regal for it btw hydro it has a monster green to the nose i dont fuck with cheap ass la sqaures    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love them squares.. I just lay and play, but love haveing the Adex to the nose..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Jan 8 2011, 08:05 AM~19538656
> *Here's a story for the ages.
> 
> My first car was a 78 Thunderbird. Picked it up for $200. After puttin very little money in it, it ran like a wet dream. She had power EVERYTHING, but someone stripped the window motor from the driver side, so I could never seal up the window. On top of that the heat didn't work. So when winter hit I'm drivin around wrapped up in a damn blanket. Finally this guy that owns a scrap yard comes along and says he'll take the car off my hands and put me in somethin he had that was better. A FUCKIN 83 CITATION. I'll admit, it wasn't a bad car, heat blasted like a muthafucka and all the windows worked. I put about 35 miles on it and the tranny went on the way to this girls house. Ended up drivin the damn thing back to the house in REVERSE, only gear that worked. Found a tranny for it and towed it to the shop, just to find out that the welded to the frame motor mounts were rotted out. After that I ended up with an 88 Ford Festiva. I won't even get into that one, and it had been nothing but problems with every car I bought for a few years after that. Long story short, if I knew then what I know now, I'd still be ridin the Thunderbird.
> *


As soon as i read. Chevy CITATION :uh: I knew this was not going to be pretty!

Anybody got any Cadillac Cimeron stories? :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

yup, snagged the newer avie. I like it better then my design LOL.


----------



## mcloven

http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-02-Lincoln-Town-C...=item3cb3c8a50b


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 8 2011, 12:09 PM~19540193
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-02-Lincoln-Town-C...=item3cb3c8a50b
> *


only a idiot would buy that


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 8 2011, 02:29 PM~19540336
> *only a idiot would buy that
> *


ive never buoght one ..but i have thuoght aout it!!! whats the deal with these kinda resin cars??


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 8 2011, 01:33 PM~19540361
> *ive never buoght one ..but i have thuoght aout it!!! whats the deal with these kinda resin cars??
> *


they are shit, slush cast, and hand made, out of scale.
i have the 92-6 cadillac STS, and 92-6 eldorado....both are unbuildable.


----------



## mcloven

u got any pic s


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 8 2011, 12:33 PM~19540361
> *ive never buoght one ..but i have thuoght aout it!!! whats the deal with these kinda resin cars??
> *


 missing grill teeth & chunks, parts not formed proper. poor molding, damaged	Buyer: 300forklifts ( 392) Jul-23-09 17:54
1951 Packard 4dr.Resin Model Kit 1/25 Scale (#260433681560)	US $38.00 
Very rough, low quality for price. all parts not fully formed uneven casting.	Buyer: 300forklifts ( 392) Jul-23-09 17:47
1950 Oldsmobile hardtop Model Kit 1/25 Scale (#260429660077)	US $42.00 
Five weeks to ship a warped crude piece of junk! Non - Buildable	Buyer: 300forklifts ( 392) Jul-23-09 17:41
1951 Oldsmobile 98 Resin Model Kit 1/25 Scale (#260429650971)	US $38.00


----------



## rollindeep408

> I dont think we can be friends no more? :angry: (Mr lets give away a 73  )
> nah we still cool,, you get punished everytime you see your old whip..
> dont trip i sold a 72 chevelle.. (my mom was the original owner) for $350
> then few years later I sold a 70 dodge challenger with a 383 and holly four banger
> for $350... (cocaine is a hella of a drug) :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sad part is hydro i wasnt on anything :uh: but i sure wanted a hydraulic competion dancer more than that impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need your ass beat! :uh: What kinda foo are you? Oh yeah, you were young, and didnt listen just like the rest of us. :roflmao: Like hydro said, you are punished every time your homie rolls by. I know I was the same way when I sold my dime after it was finished. only part that pissed me off is I didnt realise I had NO pictures of the FINISHED product! I miss my dime pretty bad. But I wanted a full size truck so bad, and thought I could do the same to it. :uh:
> 
> A few short months after buyin that Fullsize, I became a family man, so NO draggin ride for me. That's alright, I got rid of the extra ass (my ex-wife) I was draggin around anyways. Now I dont have shit for money, but have a fantastic family. :biggrin: Wouldnt trade my wife and kids for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> scrape i knew i was gonna catch shit over that story but i think 'D' had to hear that . cause there is no other way i would have told everyone that other wise. i got a rep to uphold lol. back in the days around his age i knew every thing nobody could tell me shit bout what i already know or wanted my point was i ruined what could have been for me at a early age due to impatience id kick my own ass if i could but like hydro said i pay for it now whenever i see that impala and the vision i had for it till the regal came into my life like a nightmare ex of a wife
> 
> shit is all good now i have a 59 impala project and a cleane fully done up diffrent regal and no i didnt go out of my way for this one it fell into my lap
Click to expand...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2011, 01:33 PM~19540801
> *scrape i knew i was gonna catch shit over that story but i think 'D' had to hear that . cause there is no other way i would have told everyone that other wise. i got a rep to uphold lol. back in the days around his age i knew every thing nobody could tell me shit bout what i already know or wanted my point was i ruined what could have been for me at a early age due to impatience id kick my own ass if i could but like hydro said i pay for it now whenever i see that impala and the vision i had for it till the regal came into my life like a nightmare ex of a wife
> 
> shit is all good now i have a 59 impala project and a cleane fully done up diffrent regal and no i didnt go out of my way for this one it fell into my lap
> *


Rollen were you ever dropped as a child? maybe some lead paint cocktails while 
kickin it in kendiegarden? jus fuckin with ya homie..










this shit reminds me of those toys that are supposed to be lowriders, but the 
the manufacturer has no clue? 
oh yea lets all go hop a 64 with ugly ass boat tire's and leaf springs... :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2011, 04:33 PM~19540801
> *scrape i knew i was gonna catch shit over that story but i think 'D' had to hear that . cause there is no other way i would have told everyone that other wise. i got a rep to uphold lol. back in the days around his age i knew every thing nobody could tell me shit bout what i already know or wanted my point was i ruined what could have been for me at a early age due to impatience id kick my own ass if i could but like hydro said i pay for it now whenever i see that impala and the vision i had for it till the regal came into my life like a nightmare ex of a wife
> 
> shit is all good now i have a 59 impala project and a cleane fully done up diffrent regal and no i didnt go out of my way for this one it fell into my lap
> *



Well shit bro. Im glad you came out on top  I on the other hand, have been in a downward spiral since selling my dime. Oh well, atleast I have a ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 06:15 PM~19476515
> *If the pink car is not enuff UGLY 4 you the trunk of the Cutty..... :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 The pharmaceutical company's
should put a warning on there label? 
Caution; drinking cough syrup, and having money can be hazardous to your eyesight... :biggrin: It can cause blindness, or make you wish you were blind!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I used to have 4 of them Rockfords in that pink caddy. DVC2 series.  Used to hit so phawking hard too. :uh: Put them into my G-20 Chevy and I used to shake windows on other peoples shit 


:uh: I miss my stuff. LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah i really wish i had this.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2147868083.html


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2011, 04:21 PM~19541837
> *yeah i really wish i had this.
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2147868083.html
> *


:barf: fuck a g body.... thats like lemmings....


better lowrider material...

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2150785319.html

my first car was a 68 wildcat, 430 big block, manual steering and brakes and power windows and seats, strange combo....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2011, 06:52 PM~19541987
> *:barf: fuck a g body.... thats like lemmings....
> better lowrider material...
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2150785319.html
> 
> my first car was a 68 wildcat, 430 big block, manual steering and brakes and power windows and seats, strange combo....
> *


i dont want my G bodies to be lows. that one would be painted black with those wheels and itd be called a day. id drive that till i saved up to get another GN.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2011, 05:03 PM~19542049
> *i dont want my G bodies to be lows. that one would be painted black with those wheels and itd be called a day. id drive that till i saved up to get another GN.
> *


a t-type , gn , gnx or hurst olds would be the only g bodies i would fuck with , the rest are just ''follow the leader'' cars....


i miss my t type....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

theres a hurst olds in salina for 3k.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2011, 05:10 PM~19542086
> *theres a hurst olds in salina for 3k.
> *


i only want one with lightning rods... there was one around the corner from me when i was young... i never knew how rare it was til i was older and wiser...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 8 2011, 05:19 PM~19541830
> *I used to have 4 of them Rockfords in that pink caddy.  DVC2 series.  Used to hit so phawking hard too. :uh:  Put them into my G-20 Chevy and I used to shake windows on other peoples shit
> :uh: I miss my stuff. LOL
> *


ya i had to of those twelves in my regal fucker knocked hella hard and it swung like motha single pump itll be back out real soon tho  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2011, 01:21 PM~19541837
> *yeah i really wish i had this.
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2147868083.html
> *


 :twak: :twak: stay off craigslist unless you looking for a job you fukkin hard headed kid.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2011, 08:05 PM~19542062
> *a t-type , gn , gnx or hurst  olds would be the only g bodies i would fuck with , the rest are just ''follow the leader'' cars....
> i miss my t type....
> *


What no Monte , Grand Prix, Malibu love?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 8 2011, 05:55 PM~19542417
> *What no Monte , Grand Prix, Malibu love?
> *


only a bubble back GP.... fuck a monte...and a malibu...


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2011, 07:56 PM~19542427
> *only a bubble back GP.... fuck a monte...and a malibu...
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2011, 03:35 PM~19542681
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


i agree.... that some ******* NASCAR SHIT.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2011, 03:29 PM~19542614
> *BUILD A CAR THATS WORTHY THEN TALK SHIT ABOUT A G-BODY
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

..........







> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2011, 08:35 PM~19542681
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2011, 08:45 PM~19542783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> *



Those things are hideous.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:yes:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2011, 09:29 PM~19542614
> *BUILD A CAR THATS WORTHY THEN TALK SHIT ABOUT A G-BODY
> *



Hit a soft spot with that G-Body comment huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2011, 06:29 PM~19542614
> *BUILD A CAR THATS WORTHY THEN TALK SHIT ABOUT A G-BODY
> *


fuck off.... im building my shit myself.... no shops, no special funding, no sponserships, nothing , mi manos amigo...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2011, 04:56 PM~19543412
> *fuck off.... im building my shit myself.... no shops, no special funding, no sponserships, nothing , mi manos amigo...
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: 

























:buttkick:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2011, 08:30 PM~19542219
> *ya i had to of those twelves in my regal fucker knocked hella hard and it swung like motha single pump itll be back out real soon tho   :biggrin:
> *



Yup, mine were 15's though. :uh: I hated the day I got the call from the towing company that just repo'd my car. My first initial thought after I hung up the phone was "Damn, My system is in that BITCH!!" Then the second thought was "IM GONNA KILL THE BITCH!" I walked back to the bedroom and kicked the door in. Said WTF!!! Where's all my money been going? WHY DID SOMEONE JUST REPO MY SHIT?!?!?! :uh: Try explaining that to your boss! Yeah, so, atleast you got something to show fo your life RD. LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2011, 08:03 PM~19543464
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> :buttkick:
> *


:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2011, 05:28 PM~19543644
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2011, 06:45 PM~19542783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> *


 :0 that eye sore is worse then the aeroback monte!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 05:43 PM~19541631
> *The pharmaceutical company's
> should put a warning on there label?
> Caution; drinking cough syrup, and having money can be hazardous to your eyesight... :biggrin: It can cause blindness, or make you wish you were blind!
> *


WTF?! Dude has a port-a-potty in his trunk?! wow thats....unique.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2011, 09:49 PM~19544322
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT YOURSELF A PROBLEM THEN HUH? TAKES MONEY, SHOPS, SPONSERS TO BUILD A CAR RIGHT NOT ALL RAGEDY  ITS NOT MY FAULT I GOT MONEY TO PAY SOMEONE TO WORK ON MY RIDE
> *


this will ALWAYS be a debate imo?! "i built mine....i payed for mine...or mines a turn key!" imo i say as long is it turns out right and hits hard! who cares?! i have one i built my self, one i payed to have help with and one turn key! and i love em all the same! i will say, it does give a self boost to say..."yah this is all me" but at the same time, peeps admiring my shit saying...."who's ride is this?"..... i can smile and say "MINE"! :biggrin: let the haterz hate! at the end of the day your ride is still your ride! unless you should sell you ride in that givin day!! LOL


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2011, 10:02 PM~19544418
> *:biggrin: EXCATLY HOMIE
> BEFORE..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BUILT MY RIDE ON HARD EARNED MONEY HOMIE
> *


ive said it before and ill say it again!! i never get tired of seeing this malibu!!  yah you payed to have it built.....and it came out hard and peeps love it!! there will be haters sayin all types of shit payin to have it done, but most couldnt actually do it them selves either!! it would just be an added bonus to say you did it all your self?! either way, the way that car sits....would the car look different?! fuck no!! so marinate, roll that hard ass mally all day...hearse, do up your caddy all with your own 2 hands, finish that bitch and bust it out!  at the end of the day, that car, keys and title are in your hands and it belongs to YOU!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> :biggrin: EXCATLY HOMIE
> *BEFORE..............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER.....................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BUILT MY RIDE ON HARD EARNED MONEY HOMIE
> [/quote


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 8 2011, 10:14 PM~19544043
> *:0 that eye sore is worse then the aeroback monte!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2011, 09:49 PM~19544322
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT YOURSELF A PROBLEM THEN HUH? TAKES MONEY, SHOPS, SPONSERS TO BUILD A CAR RIGHT NOT ALL RAGEDY  ITS NOT MY FAULT I GOT MONEY TO PAY SOMEONE TO WORK ON MY RIDE
> *


i got money homie, i also have PRIDE, fuck a shop, fuck a sponsor, and who said my shit is raggedy? i built it all myself, from the frame to the paint, thats all that matters. i know whats in my car,from bumper to bumper. not some hack shit some shop did to cut a corner, go drive your shop built malibu up your ass homie... *  ANYBODY CAN PAY SOMEONE TO BUILD HIM A CAR, A REAL RIDER DOES IT HIMSELF  * 

but you see, thats just the shit that has been pissing me off about MCBA lately, bunch of shit talking, know it all, elitist motherfuckers. are you somehow better than me because you can pay a shop? no you're not so fuck you and that bullshit. it seems the club ''brothers'' talk more shit than anybody else here. real fucking sad if you ask me.

instead of spreading hate ,how about spreading some ideas, tips or something? not a bunch of high school ''my dick is bigger than yours'' bullshit. but you guys havent seemed to get a grasp on that yet. more and more each day i see the seeds of hate being sprouted, and nothing done to squash it.

what the fuck have i done to you marinate? not a fucking thing. i think you have been on rollinoldskoos dick a bit to long,so swallow the load , and learn to think for yourself. its bad enough we got 2 MCBA trash talking cocksuckers around , we dont need a third. get above that homie.... i know you are better than that....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 9 2011, 04:41 AM~19546034
> *i got money homie, i also have PRIDE, fuck a shop, fuck a sponsor, and who said my shit is raggedy? i built it all myself, from the frame to the paint,  thats all that matters. i know whats in my car,from bumper to bumper.  not some hack shit some shop did to cut a corner, go drive your shop built malibu up your ass homie...   ANYBODY CAN PAY SOMEONE TO BUILD HIM A CAR, A REAL RIDER DOES IT HIMSELF
> 
> but you see,  thats just the shit that has been pissing me off about MCBA lately, bunch of shit talking, know it all, elitist motherfuckers. are you somehow better than me because you can pay a shop? no you're not so fuck you and that bullshit. it seems the club ''brothers'' talk more shit than anybody else here. real fucking sad if you ask me.
> 
> instead of spreading hate ,how about spreading some ideas, tips or something? not a bunch of high school ''my dick is bigger than yours'' bullshit. but you guys havent seemed to get a grasp on that yet. more and more each day i see the seeds of hate being sprouted, and nothing done to squash it.
> 
> what the fuck have i done to you marinate? not a fucking thing. i think you have been on rollinoldskoos dick a bit to long,so swallow the load , and learn to think for yourself. its bad enough we got 2 MCBA trash talking cocksuckers around , we dont need a third. get above that homie.... i know you are better than that....
> *


Which members you talkin about ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2011, 03:21 AM~19546073
> *Which  members  you  talkin  about  ?
> *


:dunno: i aint calling names... those people know who they are...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 9 2011, 05:41 AM~19546034
> *i got money homie, i also have PRIDE, fuck a shop, fuck a sponsor, and who said my shit is raggedy? i built it all myself, from the frame to the paint,  thats all that matters. i know whats in my car,from bumper to bumper.  not some hack shit some shop did to cut a corner, go drive your shop built malibu up your ass homie...   ANYBODY CAN PAY SOMEONE TO BUILD HIM A CAR, A REAL RIDER DOES IT HIMSELF
> 
> but you see,  thats just the shit that has been pissing me off about MCBA lately, bunch of shit talking, know it all, elitist motherfuckers. are you somehow better than me because you can pay a shop? no you're not so fuck you and that bullshit. it seems the club ''brothers'' talk more shit than anybody else here. real fucking sad if you ask me.
> 
> instead of spreading hate ,how about spreading some ideas, tips or something? not a bunch of high school ''my dick is bigger than yours'' bullshit. but you guys havent seemed to get a grasp on that yet. more and more each day i see the seeds of hate being sprouted, and nothing done to squash it.
> 
> what the fuck have i done to you marinate? not a fucking thing. i think you have been on rollinoldskoos dick a bit to long,so swallow the load , and learn to think for yourself. its bad enough we got 2 MCBA trash talking cocksuckers around , we dont need a third. get above that homie.... i know you are better than that....
> *


Well said Hearse. Well said bro. I like a LOT of MCBA Members but just a few guys are definately giving the Association a bad rep. :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 8 2011, 08:17 PM~19543554
> *Yup, mine were 15's though. :uh: I hated the day I got the call from the towing company that just repo'd my car. My first initial thought after I hung up the phone was "Damn, My system is in that BITCH!!" Then the second thought was "IM GONNA KILL THE BITCH!" I walked back to the bedroom and kicked the door in. Said WTF!!! Where's all my money been going? WHY DID SOMEONE JUST REPO MY SHIT?!?!?!  :uh: Try explaining that to your boss! Yeah, so, atleast you got something to show fo your life RD. LOL
> *


 And she is still alive? i would have to find a way to explain it to the kids?

(I know its not fair that a piano just fell out of the sky? and mommy happened to 
be under it?) but we have to be strong and live our live's.. mommy would have wanted 
it that way... :happysad: :happysad: 



> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 9 2011, 02:41 AM~19546034
> *i got money homie, i also have PRIDE, fuck a shop, fuck a sponsor, and who said my shit is raggedy? i built it all myself, from the frame to the paint,  thats all that matters. i know whats in my car,from bumper to bumper.  not some hack shit some shop did to cut a corner, go drive your shop built malibu up your ass homie...   ANYBODY CAN PAY SOMEONE TO BUILD HIM A CAR, A REAL RIDER DOES IT HIMSELF
> 
> but you see,  thats just the shit that has been pissing me off about MCBA lately, bunch of shit talking, know it all, elitist motherfuckers. are you somehow better than me because you can pay a shop? no you're not so fuck you and that bullshit. it seems the club ''brothers'' talk more shit than anybody else here. real fucking sad if you ask me.
> 
> instead of spreading hate ,how about spreading some ideas, tips or something? not a bunch of high school ''my dick is bigger than yours'' bullshit. but you guys havent seemed to get a grasp on that yet. more and more each day i see the seeds of hate being sprouted, and nothing done to squash it.
> 
> what the fuck have i done to you marinate? not a fucking thing. i think you have been on rollinoldskoos dick a bit to long,so swallow the load , and learn to think for yourself. its bad enough we got 2 MCBA trash talking cocksuckers around , we dont need a third. get above that homie.... i know you are better than that....
> *


that's whats wrong with us as a society, and as men.. a few days without kB's 
silicone gold diggers,, and Rev's teenage Meth goddess? and we are at each others 
throats.. Gentlemen lets evolve above the hostility and embrace life while we still have it.. life is so fuckin short... my play nephew died Friday after noon in his sleep.. at the age of 30... be grateful for what you got.. and if you have a project car? patients and know how is cool.. but at some point enough is enough. you have to get some something you can cut out, put some rims on..throw some beat in. and dip that shit.. before its to late.. I seen far to many cars that never hit the road..because the owners wanted to go all out... and chrome every nut and bolt..
and eventually they ran out of money..and had to sell it... when they could have been dippin in a decent ride..


----------



## Hydrohype

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hydrohype, Scur-rape-init

good morning homie.. im gonna try to get some sleep..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 9 2011, 07:18 AM~19546127-->
> 
> 
> 
> And she is still alive? i would have to find a way to explain it to the kids?
> 
> (I know its not fair that a piano just fell out of the sky? and mommy happened to
> be under it?) but we have to be strong and live our live's.. mommy would have wanted
> it that way... :happysad:  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :roflmao: That's histerical bro. LOL. yeah she was lucky to have survived.  that's also why she's an Ex-Wife
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Jan 9 2011, 07:18 AM~19546127
> *that's whats wrong with us as a society, and as men..  a few days without kB's
> silicone gold diggers,, and Rev's teenage Meth goddess? and we are at each others
> throats..  Gentlemen lets evolve above the hostility and embrace life while we still have it..  life is so fuckin short... my play nephew died Friday after noon in his sleep.. at the age of 30...  be grateful for what you got..  and if you have a project car?  patients and know how is cool.. but at some point enough is enough.  you have to get some something you can cut out, put some rims on..throw some beat in. and dip that shit.. before its to late.. I seen far to many cars that never hit the road..because the owners wanted to go all out...  and chrome every nut and bolt..
> and eventually they ran out of money..and had to sell it... when they could have been dippin in a decent ride..
> *



:wow: Sorry for your loss Markie. That is my age, and still WAY too young. Atleast it was in his sleep homie. I know that's tough to hear, but he went without KNOWING it. That's exactly how I hope I go when it's time. But I gotta say Hydro, you have hit the nail RIGHT ON brother. I couldnt agree 100 percent more with what you said. Nobody even remembers what it was like to do this shit for FUN anymore. If you cant have fun building without bickering with someone, then maybe it's time to get out the hobby. Lowriding, Model building, WHATEVER it is. That's why it's called a hobby. It's something you do out of enjoyment. 

Markie, you're ramblings may be wild, but when it matters homie, you know the shit comes from the heart!  Truth! Roll call MOTHERFATHERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 9 2011, 07:29 AM~19546136
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Hydrohype, Scur-rape-init
> 
> good morning homie.. im gonna try to get some sleep..
> *



Good Morning bro. Im on my way to work, but you know I had to stop by and check on the family. :uh: seems like we're just back to bullshit. 

See you all when I get home


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 9 2011, 04:33 AM~19546138
> *Good Morning bro. Im on my way to work, but you know I had to stop by and check on the family. :uh: seems like we're just back to bullshit.
> 
> See you all when I get home
> *


im up with yah vance...but im goin to bed while you go punch that time clock! see yah on the flip side! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 08:14 AM~19546166
> *im up with yah vance...but im goin to bed while you go punch that time clock! see yah on the flip side! :biggrin:
> *



LOL alright Joe. Take it easy bro!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 9 2011, 05:28 AM~19546175
> *LOL alright Joe. Take it easy bro!
> *


yes sir!! have fun at work.... i had to put a new fuel pump in the wifes blazer today!  cold ground, workin over my head! im sore as fuck right now and gotta go back to the grind moday!!! :angry:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 08:37 AM~19546184
> *yes sir!! have fun at work.... i had to put a new fuel pump in the wifes blazer today!  cold ground, workin over my head! im sore as fuck right now and gotta go back to the grind moday!!! :angry:
> *



Ouch. Blazer Fuel pump=Not fun. Hope it doesnt have the factory skid plates. Those fuckers never go back on as easy as they come off. Damn fuel pumps are expensice for the right ones too.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 9 2011, 06:18 AM~19546127
> *And she is still alive? i would have to find a way to explain it to the kids?
> 
> (I know its not fair that a piano just fell out of the sky? and mommy happened to
> be under it?) but we have to be strong and live our live's.. mommy would have wanted
> it that way... :happysad:  :happysad:
> that's whats wrong with us as a society, and as men..  a few days without kB's
> silicone gold diggers,, and Rev's teenage Meth goddess? and we are at each others
> throats..   Gentlemen lets evolve above the hostility and embrace life while we still have it..  life is so fuckin short... my play nephew died Friday after noon in his sleep.. at the age of 30...   be grateful for what you got..  and if you have a project car?  patients and know how is cool.. but at some point enough is enough.  you have to get some something you can cut out, put some rims on..throw some beat in. and dip that shit.. before its to late.. I seen far to many cars that never hit the road..because the owners wanted to go all out...  and chrome every nut and bolt..
> and eventually they ran out of money..and had to sell it... when they could have been dippin in a decent ride..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet ass video hydro. :cheesy: what was the big candy red boat near the end?? at 6:35


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 9 2011, 12:09 PM~19546904
> *THE ONLY ONE TALKING SHIT IS YOU PLAYA...I WAS JUST DEFENDING THE "G-BODY"  DONT GET IT TWISTED HOMIE I WORK ON MY RIDE, BUT WHEN YOU GOT 4 KIDS A WIFE, PEOPLES DO GOTTA WORK, NO TIME TO WORK ON MY RIDE ALL DAY EVERYDAY, SO THATS WHERE I ENSURE A SHOP TO TO MY INTERIOR.....PAINT, HYDRAULICS I WAS THERE WHEN IT WAS ALL GETTING DONE GAVE THE HOMIE A HAND OR 3 EVERY NOW AND THEN. THE SUSPENSION WAS TAKEN APART IN MY GARGAE HOMIE....THIS MALIBU HAS ONLY BEEN TO 2 SHOPS...INTERIOR SHOP AND CHAWPS SHOP FOR THE ROOF...HYDRAULICS DONE IN MY FRONT YARD.....PAINT DONE IN THE HOMIES BACKYARD  PICS IN  FEW TO PROVE THE WORK HAS BEEN DONE IN HOUSE....
> *


:0 :wow: :drama: I DONT CARE WHO BUILT OR WHO DID WHAT THIS CAR IS SICK! AN THATS THE BOTTOM LINE...


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 9 2011, 08:28 AM~19546513-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweet ass video hydro. :cheesy:  what was the big candy red boat near the end?? at 6:35
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey Jerel.. Its an older 2 door Lincoln continental.. I noticed alot of LA hang outs
> in that video.. Crenshaw. wienersnichel,, Chris Burger.. i started to feel sorry for
> that 62 just potato chippin and 3 wheeling all over the place.. but he looked like he was having a good time... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jan 9 2011, 04:31 AM~19546137
> *:roflmao:  That's histerical bro. LOL. yeah she was lucky to have survived.  that's also why she's an Ex-Wife
> :wow: Sorry for your loss Markie. That is my age, and still WAY too young. Atleast it was in his sleep homie. I know that's tough to hear, but he went without KNOWING it.  That's exactly how I hope I go when it's time. But I gotta say Hydro, you have hit the nail RIGHT ON  brother. I couldnt agree 100 percent more with what you said. Nobody even remembers what it was like to do this shit for FUN anymore. If you cant have fun building without bickering with someone, then maybe it's time to get out the hobby. Lowriding, Model building, WHATEVER it is. That's why it's called a hobby. It's something you do out of enjoyment.
> 
> Markie, you're ramblings may be wild, but when it matters homie, you know the shit comes from the heart!  Truth! Roll call MOTHERFATHERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 I call the way I see it, and laughter is the medicine I dont want to live without.. :biggrin: 

And Marinate? dont let your buttons get pushed? Any lowrider know's you have to turn a wrench on your own shit, or at least supervise when your car is being worked on? no matter how much money you got, other wise a shop will just dick all over your shit? you car would not be the hot piece that it is? if you weren't by its side. while it was being built.. 
Az is one of the pioneer states that put the M plaque on the map outside of Cali..
your family would not givin you the time of day if you did not have some rider in
your blood... (you know this)


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 9 2011, 11:47 AM~19547090
> *hey Jerel.. Its an older 2 door Lincoln continental.. I noticed alot of LA hang outs
> in that video.. Crenshaw. wienersnichel,, Chris Burger..  i started to feel sorry for
> that 62 just potato chippin and 3 wheeling all over the place.. but he looked like he was having a good time... :biggrin:
> I call the way I see it, and laughter is the medicine I dont want to live without.. :biggrin:
> 
> And Marinate?  dont let your buttons get pushed?  Any lowrider know's you have to turn a wrench on your own shit, or at least supervise when your car is being worked on?  no matter how much money you got, other wise a shop will just dick all over your shit?  you car would not be the hot piece that it is? if you weren't by its side. while it was being built..
> Az is one of the pioneer states that put the M plaque on the map outside of Cali..
> your family would not givin you the time of day if you did not have some rider in
> your blood... (you know this)
> *


  REAL TALK OG.....


----------



## mcloven

might put some stuff for sale


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 9 2011, 10:50 AM~19547110
> * REAL TALK OG.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 9 2011, 01:58 PM~19547164
> *might put some stuff for sale
> *


 :scrutinize: Unbuilt I hope. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 9 2011, 11:29 AM~19547390
> *:scrutinize: Unbuilt I hope.  :biggrin:
> *


 ( Damm )


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 9 2011, 02:29 PM~19547390
> *:scrutinize: Unbuilt I hope.  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

Asshole


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 9 2011, 05:08 PM~19548453
> *Asshole
> *


Does mommy know you talk like that???

I was just fuckin around bro, your cars are good........................

































For rebuilders or parts. :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey one of my boy's is selling this.. i dont know the price yet.. 



> _Originally posted by PRIMEROS 818_@Jan 9 2011, 10:02 AM~19546859
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hit him with a pm..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 9 2011, 08:14 AM~19546476
> *Ouch. Blazer Fuel pump=Not fun. Hope it doesnt have the factory skid plates. Those fuckers never go back on as easy as they come off. Damn fuel pumps are expensice for the right ones too.
> *


 :uh: you said it mayhem!! that thing was a biotch!! had the skid plates, but attached in 1 piece on the side of the tank! i wa happy to see the tank was plastic, but then it was a lil over half full of gas!!!  damn im sore as hell and $400 poorer!! :angry:


----------



## Tonioseven

*I thought this was a place to relax; away from the harsh realities of the real world that we have to deal with involuntarily. I come here and see all this bullshit about people arguing over the FUCKIN' INTERNET?! What The Fuck?! Shit is fuckin' WACK as HELL!!! Who give a flyin' fuck about who built what on who's ride?! If you can pay to have some shit built, cool! If you build it yourself, STILL cool! Damnit, loook at the real shit we go through as human fuckin' beings; life and death shit and muhfuckas come on here to argue about shit that doesn't even matter!!! Stop the fuckin' hatin' on one another and GO BUILD A FUCKIN' MODEL!!! *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 9 2011, 06:50 PM~19550209
> *I thought this was a place to relax; away from the harsh realities of the real world that we have to deal with involuntarily. I come here and see all this bullshit about people arguing over the FUCKIN' INTERNET?! What The Fuck?! Shit is fuckin' WACK as HELL!!! Who give a flyin' fuck about who built what on who's ride?! If you can pay to have some shit built, cool! If you build it yourself, STILL cool! Damnit, loook at the real shit we go through as human fuckin' beings; life and death shit and muhfuckas come on here to argue about shit that doesn't even matter!!! Stop the fuckin' hatin' on one another and GO BUILD A FUCKIN' MODEL!!!
> *


already did that while everyone is here arguing i finished 2 models figured out how to use my spray guns and make 2 new molds


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 08:00 PM~19550302
> *already did that while everyone is here arguing i finished 2 models figured out how to use my spray guns and make 2 new molds
> *


eso- wanna mold blades? I got my hands on a couple sets like rollinoldskool had. id attempt it, but i have only worked with basic molds so far.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 07:40 PM~19550136
> *:uh: you said it mayhem!! that thing was a biotch!! had the skid plates, but attached in 1 piece on the side of the tank! i wa happy to see the tank was plastic, but then it was a lil over half full of gas!!!  damn im sore as hell and $400 poorer!! :angry:
> *


 Damn bro I don't miss those days of being on the cols as fuck ground with my arms holding up shit for hours tomorrow when you wake up sore as shit either  but at least you fixed the problem


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 9 2011, 07:06 PM~19550353
> *eso- wanna mold blades? I got my hands on a couple sets like rollinoldskool had. id attempt it, but i have only worked with basic molds so far.
> *


i have some but i decided against casting them, i had all the ones i bought chrome plated so im not gonna bother making resin ones. i have a 22" blade master somewhere but thats not in the cards


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2011, 07:09 PM~19550385
> *Damn bro I don't miss those days of being on the cols as fuck ground with my arms holding up shit for hours tomorrow when you wake up sore as shit either    but at least you fixed the problem
> *


 :yessad: only i am in the take apart stage! sun went down, snow hit us, im sore as hell and i will push that bitch off a cliff if it dont fire when its together!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

damn. dirty hoes sextin here.... dude put em ALL on blast. on FACEBOOK. damn. oussy, titties, videos...... :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 09:40 PM~19550136
> *:uh: you said it mayhem!! that thing was a biotch!! had the skid plates, but attached in 1 piece on the side of the tank! i wa happy to see the tank was plastic, but then it was a lil over half full of gas!!!  damn im sore as hell and $400 poorer!! :angry:
> *


My pops blazer fuel gauge didnt work. We found out the gauge and pump are one on it. The aftermarket replacement pump is junk. And the good pump is upward of $400. Said fuck it and went by miles.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 9 2011, 08:50 PM~19550209
> *I thought this was a place to relax; away from the harsh realities of the real world that we have to deal with involuntarily. I come here and see all this bullshit about people arguing over the FUCKIN' INTERNET?! What The Fuck?! Shit is fuckin' WACK as HELL!!! Who give a flyin' fuck about who built what on who's ride?! If you can pay to have some shit built, cool! If you build it yourself, STILL cool! Damnit, loook at the real shit we go through as human fuckin' beings; life and death shit and muhfuckas come on here to argue about shit that doesn't even matter!!! Stop the fuckin' hatin' on one another and GO BUILD A FUCKIN' MODEL!!!
> *


Well said bro


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 9 2011, 08:37 PM~19551229
> *My pops blazer fuel gauge didnt work. We found out the gauge and pump are one on it. The aftermarket replacement pump is junk. And the good pump is upward of $400. Said fuck it and went by miles.
> *


what you are talkin about is the "float" which measures your fuel.....meaning the gas gauge! i did that shit too! gauge always showed empty, we just kept the miles tracker on the odometer! then monday, the wife went out to start the truck...went in to get the kids....came out side, and it was done!  so here i am hurting like hell and $400 short! after all that work... fuck aftermarket!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 11:47 PM~19551343
> *what you are talkin about is the "float" which measures your fuel.....meaning the gas gauge! i did that shit too! gauge always showed empty, we just kept the miles tracker on the odometer! then monday, the wife went out to start the truck...went in to get the kids....came out side, and it was done!  so here i am hurting like hell and $400 short! after all that work... fuck aftermarket!!!
> *


What year blazer?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 9 2011, 08:49 PM~19551374
> *What year blazer?
> *


99...also just a side note...the 2 door and the 4 door use different fuel pumps?! :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 11:51 PM~19551408
> *99...also just a side note...the 2 door and the 4 door use different fuel pumps?! :0
> *


Replace the plugs yet? Those are fun on the drivers side. Ours was a 97 2 dr 4x4. I already replaced one on a 97 4dr 4x4 and didnt want to ever do it again.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Any of you guys that have built the ZR-1 Vette know if the the intake has the Punisher emblem like the 1:1 does?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 08:49 PM~19550749
> *:yessad: only i am in the take apart stage! sun went down, snow hit us, im sore as hell and i will push that bitch off a cliff if it dont fire when its together!!
> *


Sorry not lol at you just your feelings toward it I remember wanting to light my shit on fire so I can at least be warm standing next to it :angry: It should all go well bro . It just seams like if I ain't one thing it's another with cars


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:twak: :twak: ****** tries pulling his membership card like its a race card.... an idiot is an idiot no matter what club he claims....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 9 2011, 09:55 PM~19550810
> *damn. dirty hoes sextin here.... dude put em ALL on blast. on FACEBOOK. damn. pussy, titties, videos...... :wow:
> *


BUT... some of thr shit people are posting has me just
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
funnier than the shit i see here


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 9 2011, 11:33 PM~19551859
> *BUT... some of thr shit people are posting has me just
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> funnier than the shit i see here
> *


If I were you I wouldn't be looking at any of it. Missouri has that sexting and underage picture law now where you can be charged just for looking at it even if you're underage. Whoever posted em and even the chicks can be charged by the state for child porn.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oh no bro im not...lmao but the stuff folks are sayin....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

This guy is fuckin nuts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toyota-4x4-Pickup-Truc...=item5196deaabd


----------



## Esoteric

youre gonna see cars like these rollin off my bench.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 08:19 PM~19553123
> *youre gonna see cars like these rollin off my bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right into the parts bin?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 9 2011, 11:32 PM~19553215
> *right into the parts bin?
> *


a homie who used to work for revell knows someone who pays top dollar for them at least 300$ for an original style build.

hes gonna hook it up with a few of the new revell hawaiian dragsters


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 08:47 PM~19551343
> *what you are talkin about is the "float" which measures your fuel.....meaning the gas gauge! i did that shit too! gauge always showed empty, we just kept the miles tracker on the odometer! then monday, the wife went out to start the truck...went in to get the kids....came out side, and it was done!  so here i am hurting like hell and $400 short! after all that work... fuck aftermarket!!!
> *


when i first got my glasshouse, the fuel gauge worked okay for the first week..
then i my friend offered me some gas for 50 cents on the dollar, cool so i filled it up
and drove to the paint shop, for my $600 four day paint.. drove the car home
and and drove the gas out,, down to empty.. since then it never rise's above empty.
I dont remember why? but i dont think its my gauge. its the damm float..
and i dont do the math to count miles.. except for oil change's so i have to put $10 or $20 in the tank with every trip. i have run out of gas twice and ended up coasting 
down the street right into a station.. I better start counting miles.. but i dont know what i get the gallon.. i figure 12 - 20 miles a gallon?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 11:19 PM~19553123
> *youre gonna see cars like these rollin off my bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you mean we dont already? :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 9 2011, 11:44 PM~19553333
> *you mean we dont already? :biggrin:
> *


been practicing threw a wrench in the gears by wanting to try sprayguns


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 9 2011, 08:35 PM~19553242
> *a homie who used to work for revell knows someone who pays top dollar for them at least 300$ for an original style build.
> 
> hes gonna hook it up with a few of the new revell hawaiian dragsters
> *


Huggy Bear (snoop Dogg): It's a '76. Won't be out 'til next year. But I know some people that know some people that rob some people.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 9 2011, 11:49 PM~19553392
> *Huggy Bear (snoop Dogg): It's a '76. Won't be out 'til next year. But I know some people that know some people that rob some people.
> *


the hawaiian has been out but i dont mind a few old school funny car, hes looking for a case of cadillacs in trade for a rare diecast


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 10 2011, 02:16 AM~19553105
> *This guy is fuckin nuts.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Toyota-4x4-Pickup-Truc...=item5196deaabd
> *


So is this guy, and he actually sold one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1-25-58-Chevy-I...=item3cb10fc470


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 10 2011, 10:41 AM~19555684
> *So is this guy, and he actually sold one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1-25-58-Chevy-I...=item3cb10fc470
> *


shipping on the truck is $17.00 :uh: 
cocaine is a hell of a drug!


----------



## DEUCES76

do ur research on the predicta show car its been redone a few time and i know the builder of it


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 10 2011, 11:31 AM~19556049
> *do ur research on the predicta show car its been redone a few time and i know the builder of it
> *


oh imm not building a predicta im building custom cars with the autorama 60s look


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Tonioseven

Bad as hell!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 10 2011, 01:16 AM~19553105
> *This guy is fuckin nuts.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Toyota-4x4-Pickup-Truc...=item5196deaabd
> *


He sure is. Dude had $100 on an 84 gmc kit a few months ago


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 10 2011, 08:40 PM~19558984
> *He sure is. Dude had $100 on an 84 gmc kit a few months ago
> *


There 30-40 kits anywhere else. He's off the wall on a bunch of his other auctions too.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2011, 09:12 PM~19551613
> *Sorry not lol at you just your feelings toward it I remember wanting to light my shit on fire so I can at least be warm standing next to it  :angry: It should all go well bro . It just seams like if I ain't one thing it's another with cars
> *


 :yessad: especially with this damn blazer lately!! :uh:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 10 2011, 07:41 PM~19558997
> *There 30-40 kits anywhere else. He's off the wall on a bunch of his other auctions too.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Hydrohype

My car feels fuckin good.. I washed it today and drove it to my apartment.
its the farthest i drove it in two years... :biggrin: now I have to go lock her back in the garage...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 10 2011, 06:05 PM~19559250
> *My car feels fuckin good.. I washed it today and drove it to my apartment.
> its the farthest i drove it in two years...  :biggrin:  now I have to go lock her back in the garage...
> *



that feeling..... ( dippin in your lowrider with them batteries charged) shit is almost like sex... :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 PM~19560610
> *that feeling..... ( dippin in your lowrider with them batteries charged) shit is almost like sex... :wow:
> *


Fuckin rub it in hydro :biggrin: and your right on jay I miss my shit real bad


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2011, 11:49 PM~19561290
> *
> This is some funnny ass shit right here
> *





come on G............. no titties............... and no cocks either............. delete that shit before someone bitches! or you catch a wefk long ban!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2011, 07:52 PM~19561336
> *come on G............. no titties............... and no cocks either............. delete that shit before someone bitches! or you catch a wefk long ban!
> *


I know I know, but its a damn cartoon and it was fuckin hilarious.... Good lookin out bro, but I swear this place is starting to turn into a joke here....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2011, 11:58 PM~19561409
> *I know I know, but its a damn cartoon and it was fuckin hilarious.... Good lookin out bro, but I swear this place is starting to turn into a joke here....
> *


At least I got to watch it before you deleted it. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2011, 11:58 PM~19561409
> *I know I know, but its a damn cartoon and it was fuckin hilarious.... Good lookin out bro, but I swear this place is starting to turn into a joke here....
> *





its been a joke for a while now where you been?

and when a mod comes in here and tells us to keep it clean or you cop a ban.......... you listen ya know  im not tryin to see anyone get banned for some stupid shit, but like OG said.......... you might not mind your kids looking at cocks an balls, but you cant make that decision for someone else (and thats the best way ive seen that described) makes sense


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 10 2011, 07:59 PM~19561425-->
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got to watch it before you deleted it. :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jan 10 2011, 08:00 PM~19561445
> *its been a joke for a while now where you been?
> 
> and when a mod comes in here and tells us to keep it clean or you cop a ban.......... you listen ya know   im not tryin to see anyone get banned for some stupid shit, but like OG said.......... you might not mind your kids looking at cocks an balls, but you cant make that decision for someone else (and thats the best way ive seen that described) makes sense
> *


I get it bro.... Its all good bro....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

new toy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and tried my first "fish eye" drawing right off the dome in class:








ps its pretty small, so the details aint too sharp


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 10 2011, 11:31 AM~19556049
> *do ur research on the predicta show car its been redone a few time and i know the builder of it
> *



WOW!!!!!!!!!!! you know Darrel Starbird?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 10 2011, 08:05 PM~19560664-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin rub it in hydro :biggrin:  and your right on jay I miss my shit real bad
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2011, 08:01 PM~19560610
> *that feeling..... ( dippin in your lowrider with them batteries charged) shit is almost like sex... :wow:
> *


 fuck i must have been really depressed when i quit cruzzing? i had a few more bucks
back then too.. but i just did not want to lowride back then.. and i wish i never started 
hopping my cadi.. i should have left it.. lay and play?
man it felt good.. when i get close to a red light.. i put it in neutral, let it coast
then i hit the glasspacks...while slowly dumping the ass.. then i come to a complete
stop and put the nose all the way on the ground, Isley brothers got the base rumbling in my trunk.. kool and the gang, summer madness.. i love it when strangers
look and smile, then they give the thumbs up.. its so cool.. and little kids are the 
best.. when i see a car in my rear view mirror and they have kids in the back seat?
i hit left right left right left right..until the ass is on the ground.. and I see the 
parents smile.. and then you see the kids all jumping around in there seat trying to get a better view...... man at moments like that. i forget that i need a paint job,
that I have scratch's and dings all over the place.. i dont think about the rust that most likely has accumulated under my landau, and it does not matter that my frame is not painted, and i dont have chrome undies.. all that matters is that my shit is a pretty ass blue, and i am in my shit with the music playing over my glasspacks and making my color bar twinkle.. for a few minutes i feel cool ass fuck.. (in my glasshouse I hit my switch's a 1,000 times a day) and never have to hop.. i just lay her to the ground, until the light turns green.. and then pop her up..
when i fix my cadi? I think I am going to put my laying coils back in? taking flight
is fun.. and for me long over due for some of the knuckle heads i had to serve..
but its much to costly, and hard to stop once you start..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 11 2011, 12:31 AM~19563129
> *fuck i must have been really depressed when i quit cruzzing? i had a few more bucks
> back then too.. but i just did not want to lowride back then.. and i wish i never started
> hopping my cadi.. i should have left it.. lay and play?
> man it felt good.. when i get close to a red light.. i put it in neutral, let it coast
> then i hit the glasspacks...while slowly dumping the ass.. then i come to a complete
> stop and put the nose all the way on the ground,  Isley brothers got the base rumbling in my trunk.. kool and the gang, summer madness.. i love it when strangers
> look and smile, then they give the thumbs up.. its so cool.. and little kids are the
> best.. when i see a car in my rear view mirror and they have kids in the back seat?
> i hit left right left right left right..until the ass is on the ground.. and I see the
> parents smile.. and then you see the kids all jumping around in there seat trying to get a better view...... man at moments like that. i forget that i need a paint job,
> that I have scratch's and dings all over the place.. i dont think about the rust that most likely has accumulated under my landau, and it does not matter that my frame is not painted, and i dont have chrome undies.. all that matters is that my shit is a pretty ass blue, and i am in my shit with the music playing over my glasspacks and making my color bar twinkle..  for a few minutes i feel cool ass fuck.. (in my glasshouse I hit my switch's a 1,000 times a day) and never have to hop.. i just lay her to the ground, until the light turns green.. and then pop her up..
> when i fix my cadi? I think I am going to put my laying coils back in? taking flight
> is fun.. and for me long over due for some of the knuckle heads i had to serve..
> but its much to costly, and hard to stop once you start..
> *





Poetry in motion bro best paragraph you have written yet makes me miss that feeling and regret all that chrome real talk :happysad: it made me miss a few years of just dippin


----------



## BODINE

anyone colllect super bowl stuff?


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE

3ft x 4ft 3in


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 10 2011, 11:51 PM~19563291
> *Poetry in motion bro best paragraph you have written yet makes me miss that feeling and regret all that chrome real talk  :happysad:  it made me miss a few years of just dippin
> *


 thanks rollin :biggrin: 

Hey guys four days left to enter and make your final decision on what wagon your buiding! I started on my 65 chevelle wagon today.. of course i cant get judged,
but I will be tagging along with my wagon build just the same.. progress pic's wont be 
for a while.. and i will paint it myself..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 11 2011, 02:47 AM~19563887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super bowl 39?


gonna sell on ebay dunno what t ask ... fels like nylon banner


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 11 2011, 04:52 AM~19563902
> *thanks rollin :biggrin:
> 
> Hey guys four days left to enter and make your final decision on what wagon your buiding! I started on my 65 chevelle wagon today..  of course i cant get judged,
> but I will be tagging along with my wagon build just the same.. progress pic's wont be
> for a while.. and i will paint it myself..
> *



YOUR RULES MARKIE! All work must be done individually!! :nono: No sub contractin this time! Get to work!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 11 2011, 05:00 AM~19563913
> *super bowl 39?
> gonna sell on ebay dunno what t ask ... fels like nylon banner
> *





if you had super bowl XL then ide hop on it!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what snow?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 11 2011, 05:05 AM~19564207
> *YOUR RULES MARKIE!  All work must be done individually!!  :nono: No sub contractin this time! Get to work!
> *


Absolutely my friend,, thats why I am officially the first disqualification from the 
build off... my car cant be judged on a point system, and it wont be in the competition.. cuz aint no way in hell Im gonna do my own foil! 
I dont want to ruin MY spotless record OF being an under achiever! lol
my wagon will be more of a symbolic (buildoff pace car) you know like those 
car's that circle the track at nascar? but there no where near as fast as the cars that
are really in the race! Everybody has been so cool, and so patient with each other
on this buildoff? if yall want to ban my un-official wagon from posting project pictures?
I will tearfully respect your wish's.. either way? I want everybody to know,
that the hydro will keep it honest? THANK YOU...


----------



## MAZDAT

Look at this guys, talking about outrages...And theres bids on it!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 11 2011, 11:27 AM~19565330
> *Look at this guys, talking about outrages...And theres bids on it!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *



Looks like scam bidding.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 11 2011, 08:45 AM~19565450
> *Looks like scam bidding.
> *


That's what I think too


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 11 2011, 12:45 PM~19565450
> *Looks like scam bidding.
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 11 2011, 09:27 AM~19565330
> *Look at this guys, talking about outrages...And theres bids on it!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


 :0 american money? like hear on planet Earth? maybe he wants 1/25 scale dollar
bills..  or monopoly money?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 11 2011, 07:04 PM~19565148
> *what snow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nothing compared to us.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 11 2011, 01:27 PM~19566158
> *Thats nothing compared to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: holy shit... :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO




----------



## SlammdSonoma

wanna see a 700 HP rat rod sedan laid out? oh yeah its a turbo Diesel too  

http://img13.imageshack.us/i/ratrod2.jpg/sr=1


----------



## Esoteric

IYEQ/Eso collabo coming soon and its gonna be a big build


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2011, 01:25 PM~19566582
> *wanna see a 700 HP rat rod sedan laid out?  oh yeah its a turbo Diesel too
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/i/ratrod2.jpg/sr=1
> *


that's fuckin sick!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 11 2011, 02:31 PM~19567524
> *that's fuckin sick!
> *


yeah i rummaged across another pic of it blowing black smoke on a drag strip...thats what got me thinkin DAYUM!! :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpjPIj1YF0M...player_embedded


----------



## MAZDAT

Diesel's are awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 11 2011, 09:25 AM~19565316
> *Absolutely my friend,, thats why I am officially the first disqualification from the
> build off... my car cant be judged on a point system, and it wont be in the competition..  cuz aint no way in hell Im gonna do my own foil!
> I dont want to ruin MY spotless record OF being an under achiever! lol
> my wagon will be more of a symbolic  (buildoff pace car) you know like those
> car's that circle the track at nascar? but there no where near as fast as the cars that
> are really in the race!  Everybody has been so cool, and so patient with each other
> on this buildoff? if yall want to ban my un-official wagon from posting project pictures?
> I will tearfully respect your wish's..  either way? I want everybody to know,
> that the hydro will keep it honest? THANK YOU...
> *


i say post away markie!! pics that is!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

Stupidity has its price....


































Finally got her outta there









There was some snow on the road and before turning into the driveway i thought to myself "hey im gonna _slide_ into the driveway." eh eh. oh i slid alright but instead of turning like i had planned my truck just kept goin straight....straight into the ditch. It sounded like i tore the truck all up but all it did was made a lil crack in the plastic trim on the bottom of the bumper and my license plate frame is crooked. Thought for sure i fucked the suspension up. Well i can safely say LESSON LEARNED


----------



## grimreaper69

And it looks like it took a DIME to pull you out!! LOL

The other day I was fuckin around on this corner like I do EVERY day. I oversteered and damn near took out a telephone pole. Lesson NOT learned cuz I still do it every day. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Stupidity has its price....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: chevy pullin out a ford.... :biggrin: ... what else is new...j/k glad everything was ok supposed to get like 18" here by friday :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 01:12 AM~19571567
> *And it looks like it took a DIME to pull you out!! LOL
> 
> The other day I was fuckin around on this corner like I do EVERY day. I oversteered and damn near took out a telephone pole. Lesson NOT learned cuz I still do it every day. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun

Yup a good ol chevy pulled me out (im actually a chevy boy but drive a ford-not by choice lol) but it was a blazer  

Trust me i still whip it every chance i get but after today i learned NOT to do that on a narrow ass street with deep ass ditches


----------



## tunzafun

> Stupidity has its price....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: chevy pullin out a ford.... :biggrin: ... what else is new...j/k glad everything was ok supposed to get like 18" here by friday :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 12 2011, 01:15 AM~19571608
> *Yup a good ol chevy pulled me out (im actually a chevy boy but drive a ford-not by choice lol) but it was a blazer
> 
> Trust me i still whip it every chance i get but after today i learned NOT to do that on a narrow ass street with deep ass ditches
> *


Did you catch your neighbors peakin out the window pointing and laughing?
:roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 12 2011, 01:16 AM~19571630
> *Did you catch your neighbors peakin out the window pointing and laughing?
> :roflmao:
> *


I can see it already, little old man standin at his front door......

"Hey Greta, look at this crazy ass white boy!! Do I gotta teach his ass how to whip a Ford??" :roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun

I actually dont think many people saw. Only a couple people drivin by and the dude across the street came out to be nosey as hell...just standin around while we try gettin the truck out :uh:  lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 12:19 AM~19571666
> *I can see it already, little old man standin at his front door......
> 
> "Hey Greta, look at this crazy ass white boy!! Do I gotta teach his ass how to whip a Ford??" :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 12 2011, 01:20 AM~19571681
> *I actually dont think many people saw. Only a couple people drivin by and the dude across the street came out to be nosey as hell...just standin around while we try gettin the truck out  :uh:   lol
> *


I got one of those, oddly enough, across the street. Stand around with his hands in his pockets tellin you what you're doin wrong, but not willing to lend a hand.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 12:22 AM~19571709
> *I got one of those, oddly enough, across the street. Stand around with his hands in his pockets tellin you what you're doin wrong, but not willing to lend a hand.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 12 2011, 01:24 AM~19571731
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Tell you what though, dude builds some nice rides. He's got a 49 Chevy 4 door fleetline and a 66 Le Mans.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 11 2011, 09:22 PM~19571709
> *I got one of those, oddly enough, across the street. Stand around with his hands in his pockets tellin you what you're doin wrong, but not willing to lend a hand.
> *


See thats when I would say something like " Instead of standing there lecturing me and playing pocket pool, why dont you either lend a hand or shut the fuck up and take yourself somewhere else"


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 12:27 AM~19571765
> *Tell you what though, dude builds some nice rides. He's got a 49 Chevy 4 door fleetline and a 66 Le Mans.
> *


Pics? :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 12 2011, 01:32 AM~19571828
> *See thats when I would say something like " Instead of standing there lecturing me and playing pocket pool, why dont you either lend a hand or shut the fuck up and take yourself somewhere else"
> *


I actually did that to him one time. He turned around and walked away lookin like he was gonna cry. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 12 2011, 01:32 AM~19571829
> *Pics?  :0
> *


He actually lives across the street from my moms. I'll get some pics in the spring when he gets them out. I watched him build the 49 from a rusted out shell, been workin on for about 15 years or so and still not done. He bought the Le Mans as is, flew to Arizona to pick it up and drove it back. He drives it year round on nice days.


----------



## darkside customs

Matt , years ago when I was living in Georgia, I had the same shit happen, but it was a dumb motherfucker that pulled out in front of me and I hit the brakes and shit locked up and skidded into a ditch... My dumbass played Dukes of Hazzard and hit the gas and launched that bitch up in the air and hi tailed after the stupid fuck that about caused me my life and had no concerns of stopping, so I cut his ass off and dude starts trippin out yelling and threatenin me til I flashed him my piece.... Priceless, you shoulda seen the look in his face and the fact that he started screaming like a woman and took off almost hitting my fuckin car....



WOW, I sound like Hydro now....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 10 2011, 08:31 PM~19563129
> *fuck i must have been really depressed when i quit cruzzing? i had a few more bucks
> back then too.. but i just did not want to lowride back then.. and i wish i never started
> hopping my cadi.. i should have left it.. lay and play?
> man it felt good.. when i get close to a red light.. i put it in neutral, let it coast
> then i hit the glasspacks...while slowly dumping the ass.. then i come to a complete
> stop and put the nose all the way on the ground,  Isley brothers got the base rumbling in my trunk.. kool and the gang, summer madness.. i love it when strangers
> look and smile, then they give the thumbs up.. its so cool.. and little kids are the
> best.. when i see a car in my rear view mirror and they have kids in the back seat?
> i hit left right left right left right..until the ass is on the ground.. and I see the
> parents smile.. and then you see the kids all jumping around in there seat trying to get a better view...... man at moments like that. i forget that i need a paint job,
> that I have scratch's and dings all over the place.. i dont think about the rust that most likely has accumulated under my landau, and it does not matter that my frame is not painted, and i dont have chrome undies.. all that matters is that my shit is a pretty ass blue, and i am in my shit with the music playing over my glasspacks and making my color bar twinkle..  for a few minutes i feel cool ass fuck.. (in my glasshouse I hit my switch's a 1,000 times a day) and never have to hop.. i just lay her to the ground, until the light turns green.. and then pop her up..
> when i fix my cadi? I think I am going to put my laying coils back in? taking flight
> is fun.. and for me long over due for some of the knuckle heads i had to serve..
> but its much to costly, and hard to stop once you start..
> *


well said bro..... thats the shit i miss most about riding.... nothing like hearing the old stories about some good as memories....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2011, 07:32 PM~19571828
> *See thats when I would say something like " Instead of standing there lecturing me and playing pocket pool, why dont you either lend a hand or shut the fuck up and take yourself somewhere else"
> *


i have a few dumb fuck neighbors.... i always fukkin help them with their shit because i rather get the shit done right than have to call an ambulance for them....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 11 2011, 10:22 PM~19571709-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of those, oddly enough, across the street. Stand around with his hands in his pockets tellin you what you're doin wrong, but not willing to lend a hand.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does'nt that guy come standard.. like on every block in every city? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Jan 11 2011, 10:19 PM~19571666
> *I can see it already, little old man standin at his front door......
> 
> "Hey Greta, look at this crazy ass white boy!! Do I gotta teach his ass how to whip a Ford??" :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 










hey i know? i will jump on the back, and the front will lift up out of the ditch.. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2011, 10:59 PM~19572136
> *i have a few dumb fuck neighbors.... i always fukkin help them with their shit because i rather get the shit done right than have to call an ambulance for them....
> *


 lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 11 2011, 08:27 PM~19572399
> *lol.. :biggrin:
> *


i really mean dumb fucks.... one time they had to leave their car on jack stands overnight when they changed the brake pads.... i changed the pads on my 8-lug suburban in 15 minutes..... :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2011, 11:36 PM~19572457
> *i really mean dumb fucks.... one time they had to leave their car on jack stands overnight when they changed the brake pads.... i changed the pads on my 8-lug suburban in 15 minutes.....  :wow:
> *


i wish you was my neighbor..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jan 12 2011, 12:39 AM~19571921-->
> 
> 
> 
> Matt , years ago when I was living in Georgia, I had the same shit happen, but it was a dumb motherfucker that pulled out in front of me and I hit the brakes and shit locked up and skidded into a ditch... My dumbass played Dukes of Hazzard and hit the gas and launched that bitch up in the air and hi tailed after the stupid fuck that about caused me my life and had no concerns of stopping, so I cut his ass off and dude starts trippin out yelling and threatenin me til I flashed him my piece.... Priceless, you shoulda seen the look in his face and the fact that he started screaming like a woman and took off almost hitting my fuckin car....
> WOW, I sound like Hydro now....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I bet his ass prolly pissed himself when he saw that iron!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Jan 12 2011, 01:26 AM~19572390
> *does'nt that guy come standard.. like on every block in every city? :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey i know? i will jump on the back, and the front will lift up out of the ditch.. :cheesy:
> *


Hydro ur a trip and a half bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 12 2011, 06:02 AM~19573276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I bet his ass prolly pissed himself when he saw that iron!
> Hydro ur a trip and a half bro!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

So is it just me or does the model forum seam to be pretty dead these days no one post progress any more or builds just seams like people wanna be guests on the board if you notice there is only a handful of the same people trying to put it down lately . And alot of people trying to keep topics at the top with smiley faces and no pics I know I'm not a building mad man but I know the reason I got so pumped up on building was all that was going on in here. Made it exiting and fun to log on and check out all the sick progress . I thought maybe the wagon build off was gonna turn stuff around looked like it was I even offered up awards too just to stimulate people but still nothing  

Any input on what we think can be done to progress around here ? :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no post whoring...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and, going back to "no pic no post" more often...but no not pics of fat chicks but of builds...also not of 1:1 that "make you soil yourself"(  :uh: )... what we really should do is go back to the earlier pages of the modeling section like 06 and 07 and look at what we had goin on then and try to revive that order..


----------



## 408models

its coo for all the talk on OFF TOPIC, but i see alot of just random shit in the main topics. Alot of talk about what there doing to the model or waht there gonna do but no progress pics. I know the talk is in everyones own topic, but sucks to go in someones topic and see 3 pages of talk about what they did that day or bs like that. 

Just seems the building is dying out.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 12 2011, 12:05 PM~19574947
> *and, going back to "no pic no post" more often...but no not pics of fat chicks but of builds...also not of 1:1 that "make you soil yourself"(  :uh: )... what we really should do is go back to the earlier pages of the modeling section like 06 and 07 and look at what we had goin on then and try to revive that order..
> *


See in offtopic pics of 1:1 is build inspired right like the one I posted that got Jeral wanting to build it and so on I'm meaning in general in build topics I've noticed alot of topics being made like post your Impalas it seams to be one of the only ways to see a build anymore cause they are already done . what could be done to inspire more builds and bring back others that don't have the want at the moment cause to me seeing all the builds happen is what got me started again


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I still build , I haven't posted much though , other than for the six feet deep buildoff. Too much negativity and bullshit for my liking, I've even toned myself down a few noches from how I used to be . I'm with you guys , this was a place for gathering and shareing ideas, now it's like a random cesspool of incoherent ramblings and schoolyard sissy shit... This is a real laid back forum , not like a few other sites where everything is controlled , I'd hate to see thus become like scale auto forums , but we need some rules and regulations roun here.....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 12 2011, 02:45 PM~19576207
> *I still build , I haven't posted much though , other than for the six feet deep buildoff. Too much negativity and bullshit for my liking, I've even toned myself down a few noches from how I used to be . I'm with you guys , this was a place for gathering and shareing ideas, now it's like a random cesspool of incoherent ramblings and schoolyard sissy shit... This is a real laid back forum , not like a few other sites where everything is controlled , I'd hate to see thus become like scale auto forums , but we need some rules and regulations roun here.....
> *


See I think that is part of it holding back on builds just makes the this place even more dead......Post what you got bro. I think if people just build and post progress no matter how small it might seam things will pick up . As for the cry babies who don't like it and don't sighn on they can stay ghost and no one will see there builds to me it's there loss not ours.. I spend more time looking for project pics most of the time I scroll past the talk but lately pics are far and few between look at esoteric topic mostly everypage is pics that's what's up


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 12 2011, 09:58 AM~19574885-->
> 
> 
> 
> So is it just me or does the model forum seam to be pretty dead these days no one post progress any more or builds just seams like people wanna be guests on the board if you notice there is only a handful of the same people trying to put it down lately . And alot of people trying to keep topics at the top with smiley faces and no pics I know I'm not a building mad man but I know the reason I got so pumped up on building was all that was going on in here. Made it exiting and fun to log on and check out all the sick progress . I thought maybe the wagon build off was gonna turn stuff around looked like it was I even offered up awards too just to stimulate people but still nothing
> 
> Any input on what we think can be done to progress around here ? :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldnt agree more with this... I think over the past year or so, this forum has started to die out.... Man, use to be Id post some progress pics on my thread and about a few hours or so later, it was already on the bottom of page 2.... Either busy or my shit sucks lol....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 12 2011, 10:05 AM~19574947
> *and, going back to "no pic no post" more often...but no not pics of fat chicks but of builds...also not of 1:1 that "make you soil yourself"(  :uh: )... what we really should do is go back to the earlier pages of the modeling section like 06 and 07 and look at what we had goin on then and try to revive that order..
> *


yup.... I was just lookin through some of the OG members build threads yesterday... 
Its a shame that all the bs and all pushed some of the top builders out of here.... 


> _Originally posted by 408models+Jan 12 2011, 10:09 AM~19574979-->
> 
> 
> 
> its coo for all the talk on OFF TOPIC, but i see alot of just random shit in the main topics. Alot of talk about what there doing to the model or waht there gonna do but no progress pics. I know the talk is in everyones own topic, but sucks to go in someones topic and see 3 pages of talk about what they did that day or bs like that.
> 
> Just seems the building is dying out.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope its not gonna die out, hell on my end, I still build when I can...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 02:00 PM~19576816
> *See I think that is part of it holding back on builds just makes the this place even more dead......Post what you got bro. I think if people just build and post progress no matter how small it might seam things will pick up . As for the cry babies who don't like it and don't sighn on  they can stay ghost and no one will see there builds to me it's there loss not ours.. I spend more time looking for project pics most of the time I scroll past the talk but lately pics are far and few between look at esoteric topic mostly everypage is pics that's what's up
> *


These are the ones that I see posting progress pics on the regular...
Esoteric
SlammdSonoma
Chevyguy
kykustoms
sr. woodgrain
wars67
hocknberry
06150xlt
MKD904
rollinoldskoo (glad your back to building again btw)
and myself....
Thats just a small handful of people I noticed that are building and posting mainly around here...

I know Im guilty of posting fat broads from time to time.... but Im so dedicated to this hobby and usually spend the majority of my off time from work on the bench.... I cant be behind the work bench every single day, but man, I try to.... 

Maybe we should all start tryin to post more progress pics and put an hour or so if thats all the time you got on slangin plastic....
I joined this site because of all the sick ass builds on LIL, and you are right, it has been dead.... 
I use to enjoy seeing Minidreams, Biggs, and a few others post progress on the daily.... 
Enough of my rant, I need to add another coat of paint to the 50 Chevy dash


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1967-Chevy-Impala-...=item27b7f13665


----------



## 8-Ball

i kno for me im is working strong to profect my skillz so i can become somewhat a better builder. and i will post progress pics of what i have built already this year and i will start me a 2011 topic with my builds and progress builds. but lately i been doing alot of research on each car that i might consider building looking at the 1:1's oh and being in offtopic. and lately alot of my stuff has been going straight to facebook cause it is a little more peaceful and less bullshit and bitchassness.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 12 2011, 04:24 PM~19577020
> *Couldnt agree more with this... I think over the past year or so, this forum has started to die out.... Man, use to be Id post some progress pics on my thread and about a few hours or so later, it was already on the bottom of page 2.... Either busy or my shit sucks lol....
> yup.... I was just lookin through some of the OG members build threads yesterday...
> Its a shame that all the bs and all pushed some of the top builders out of here....
> 
> I hope its not gonna die out, hell on my end, I still build when I can...
> These are the ones that I see posting progress pics on the regular...
> Esoteric
> SlammdSonoma
> Chevyguy
> kykustoms
> sr. woodgrain
> wars67
> hocknberry
> 06150xlt
> MKD904
> rollinoldskoo (glad your back to building again btw)
> and myself...
> 
> Thats just a small handful of people I noticed that are building and posting mainly around here...
> 
> I know Im guilty of posting fat broads from time to time.... but Im so dedicated to this hobby and usually spend the majority of my off time from work on the bench.... I cant be behind the work bench every single day, but man, I try to....
> 
> Maybe we should all start tryin to post more progress pics and put an hour or so if thats all the time you got on slangin plastic....
> I joined this site because of all the sick ass builds on LIL, and you are right, it has been dead....
> I use to enjoy seeing Minidreams, Biggs, and a few others post progress on the daily....
> Enough of my rant, I need to  add another coat of paint to the 50 Chevy dash
> *


I think mini said it best a long ass time ago shut the fuck up and build! And I too am guilty of not posting progress even if it ain't much cause I log on to look around find some motivation but it's hard when even days later it's the same old shit I remember when MY time was t spent on responding on here it was looking at all the sick ass projects and peeps putting in work that shit is damn near gone now


----------



## Linc

i did that! shut the fuck up and build!! :biggrin: but i have no way to post pics so.... ya... :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

Spent most of the morning cleaning my work area up, for the 1000 time lol...
Ready to roll now...


----------



## Tonioseven

I build! I just haven't posted a lot.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 12 2011, 04:24 PM~19577020
> *I hope its not gonna die out, hell on my end, I still build when I can...
> These are the ones that I see posting progress pics on the regular...
> Esoteric
> SlammdSonoma
> Chevyguy
> kykustoms
> sr. woodgrain
> wars67
> hocknberry
> 06150xlt
> MKD904
> rollinoldskoo (glad your back to building again btw)
> and myself....
> Thats just a small handful of people I noticed that are building and posting mainly around here...
> 
> I know Im guilty of posting fat broads from time to time.... but Im so dedicated to this hobby and usually spend the majority of my off time from work on the bench.... I cant be behind the work bench every single day, but man, I try to....
> 
> Maybe we should all start tryin to post more progress pics and put an hour or so if thats all the time you got on slangin plastic....
> I joined this site because of all the sick ass builds on LIL, and you are right, it has been dead....
> I use to enjoy seeing Minidreams, Biggs, and a few others post progress on the daily....
> Enough of my rant, I need to  add another coat of paint to the 50 Chevy dash
> *



Its not dieing out! I've been slow on my progress lately tho.


----------



## grimreaper69

I haven't done much mostly because I haven't had a dedicated place to build for the last few months. I got the shop set up (half way) over the last few days. 

Right now I'm tryin to get the Dooley primed, 3 coats and the burgundy is still bleedin through. Another coat tomorrow.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 04:35 PM~19577588
> *I haven't done much mostly because I haven't had a dedicated place to build for the last few months. I got the shop set up (half way) over the last few days.
> 
> Right now I'm tryin to get the Dooley primed, 3 coats and the burgundy is still bleedin through. Another coat tomorrow.
> *


what kind of primer?


----------



## rollindeep408

So it sounds like for some it is a matter of not being able to post pics ....... Understandable I was kinda in the same boat my self  even with that only that same handful of builders chime in and people who used to build who stay ninja on here everyday are the ones I'm wondering are not building either .like I've been to other sites not a whole lot going on there either hopefully we can get it crackin again in here real soon cause for me I can't wait to see it like that again may never be the same as it was but can be better than it is now :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 12 2011, 07:47 PM~19577692
> *what kind of primer?
> *


I use the cheap shit from Walmart. I'm on a budget so anything but that is too expensive right now. orks good for everything else, so I figure one more light coat should do it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 12 2011, 04:50 PM~19577708-->
> 
> 
> 
> people who used to build who stay ninja on here everyday are the ones I'm wondering are not building either
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 04:51 PM~19577719
> *I use the cheap shit from Walmart. I'm on a budget so anything but that is too expensive right now. orks good for everything else, so I figure one more light coat should do it.
> *


:nosad: its crap, they shouldnt even label it primer, you would be better off with a can of flat white or black, to hide colors....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 12 2011, 08:03 PM~19577854
> *:wave:
> 
> :nosad: its crap, they shouldnt even label it primer, you would be better off with a can of flat white or black, to hide colors....
> *


That's what I been using the last couple years and never have a problem with it. It just doesn't cover red very well.


----------



## Hydrohype

What the fuck is up with you guys?










Do you need someone to tell you to stay? fine then i'll say it, STAY you JACKWAGONS

I talk alot of shit hear, because i thought I found a place where I can really be 
myself.. without always having to measure my nutt sack..
How can you guys with all these skill's? fuckin complain about not having nothing
to pump you up..
Its not our fuckin fault if you dont want to build nothing..
(and i say this with admiration and respect) if i could do BMF? if I knew how to 
mold plastic, and work with bondo, and paint. and do tape and blade the way 
you guys do.. I would be a fuckin monster.. but i would not come hear to this forum
and complain about it.. (all the OG's have gone) wa wa wa wa..cry me a river.


















yea i wake up and go to lay it low.. before I sleep I log off of lay it low..
i have a face book but dont know how to use it.. i picture a bunch of tean agers
taken pictures of them selve's with there cell phone? layitlow has a foundation of 
mother fuckin riders..people who live eat and breath..cars trucks and motor cycles,
And fuck a smiley face.. i give props when i see a car I like.. not because i am a 
nut rider? i give props because i really understand the vision, i under stand the work and the craftsmanship that go's into the shit you guys do..
the outside world does not understand the non-commercial beauty that lies in a scale model.... Is it me? that the builders dont like.. thats why they are going to 
face book? I got good new's for them.. I am just flesh and blood.. i will age, my memory might fade.. or my eye sight might leave me, then I will die.. 
guess what? its gonna happen to all of us? but i dont wish it on none of us..
was it that bad that some of us made friends? that we would come here and laugh?
or should we just post our builds, and go beat our kids.. or watch porn and beat 
our chickin? God dang it.. life is so fffffnnn short.. Get over yourself's and build something.. or leave already and let the next guy sink or swim.. 
Im starting to think, that people are not happy unless they have something to
complain about.. If i was a better builder? i would still ask you to stay..
because i want someone to see my collection, friends that i can share my 
good fortune with... I guess that makes me un-cool? 
(what ever) hears a smiley face..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hydro is the exception... hes a inspiration to all of us!


with that said, and the fact that i posted some building today, i have erned the right to post something random....FUCK WINTER!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Really love the paint brush holders Markie...


----------



## rollindeep408

:roflmao: At you hydro you could no have read that shit anymore wrong homeslice you have a.d.d like a mother fucker we ain't going no where's "A" just simply stating where has all the building gone ? Cause long before you started comIng in the model topic it was popin I'm not talking about just the ( big dogs) that other people are always referring to I mean all of us everyone here make this topic what it is and we just need to get back on track cause if you like the way it is now you would have liked it even more like it was before . Don't get your panties all bunched up :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 12 2011, 06:13 PM~19577944
> *What the fuck is up with you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need someone to tell you to stay? fine then i'll  say it, STAY you JACKWAGONS
> 
> I talk alot of shit hear, because i thought I found a place where I can really be
> myself.. without always having to measure my nutt sack..
> How can you guys with all these skill's? fuckin complain about not having nothing
> to pump you up..
> Its not our fuckin fault if you dont want to build nothing..
> (and i say this with admiration and respect) if i could do BMF? if I knew how to
> mold plastic, and work with bondo, and paint. and do tape and blade the way
> you guys do..  I would be a fuckin monster.. but i would not come hear to this forum
> and complain about it..  (all the OG's have gone) wa wa wa wa..cry me a river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea i wake up and go to lay it low..  before I sleep I log off of lay it low..
> i have a face book but dont know how to use it.. i picture a bunch of tean agers
> taken pictures of them selve's with there cell phone?  layitlow has a foundation of
> mother fuckin riders..people who live eat and breath..cars trucks and motor cycles,
> And fuck a smiley face.. i give props when i see a car I like..  not because i am a
> nut rider? i give props because i really understand the vision, i under stand the work and the craftsmanship that go's into the shit you guys do..
> the outside world does not understand the non-commercial beauty that lies in a scale model....  Is it me? that the builders dont like.. thats why they are going to
> face book?  I got good new's for them.. I am just flesh and blood.. i will age,  my memory might fade..  or my eye sight might leave me, then I will die..
> guess what? its gonna happen to all of us? but i dont wish it on none of us..
> was it that bad that some of us made friends? that we would come here and laugh?
> or should we just post our builds, and go beat our kids.. or watch porn and beat
> our chickin? God dang it.. life is so fffffnnn short.. Get over yourself's and build something.. or leave already and let the next guy sink or swim..
> Im starting to think, that people are not happy unless they have something to
> complain about.. If i was a better builder? i would still ask you to stay..
> because i want someone to see my collection, friends that i can share my
> good fortune with...  I guess that makes me un-cool?
> (what ever) hears a smiley face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :yes:







my bad homie i had to just to lighten the mood some.
but u right big homie i feel you on that. and bro no offense but you got what it takes to build dawg i seen those hoppers and builds u working on. and hey i am not that good at doing certain things in this hobby but like everything in life its all a learning experience. im learning how to finally take my time and pay attention to detail and yea it might take me a long time to foil a car but i try my best and get it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 07:35 PM~19577588
> *I haven't done much mostly because I haven't had a dedicated place to build for the last few months. I got the shop set up (half way) over the last few days.
> 
> Right now I'm tryin to get the Dooley primed, 3 coats and the burgundy is still bleedin through. Another coat tomorrow.
> *




anytime you wanna paint a red whip (raw plastic) use primer sealer  then prime over that  

you can put 1000 cotes of reg. primer over that red and it will always bleed threw  so primer sealer is your key bro............. stop wasteing your time and spend the loot on the good shit ................ when it comes to this hobby, i can see shortin yourself on other parts of a build.......scratch build or whatever............ but when it comes to paint.............. you get what you pay for............. never take the cheap route with paint bro!


----------



## tunzafun

Can i have that 73 caprice? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2011, 09:41 PM~19578805
> *anytime you wanna paint a red whip (raw plastic) use primer sealer   then prime over that
> 
> you can put 1000 cotes of reg. primer over that red and it will always bleed threw   so primer sealer is your key bro............. stop wasteing your time and spend the loot on the good shit ................ when it comes to this hobby, i can see shortin yourself on other parts of a build.......scratch build or whatever............ but when it comes to paint.............. you get what you pay for............. never take the cheap route with paint bro!
> *


Maybe I'll hit up Auto Zone this weekend.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 i build as much as i can an post alot! ..lol... an i dont talk all that much :biggrin: i do on the other hand have a prob.. starting something gettin pissed puttin it down to take a break before it takes a ride across the room at 190 mph.. or gets the fist crush  an then i go an start something else.. :happysad: but i do go back to it sooner or later an finish them up!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 10:23 PM~19579243
> *:0 i build as much as i can an post alot! ..lol... an i dont talk all that much  :biggrin:  i do on the other hand have a prob.. starting something gettin pissed  puttin it down to take a break before it takes a ride across the room at 190 mph.. or gets the fist crush   an then i go an start something else.. :happysad:  but i do go back to it sooner or later an finish them up!
> *



:wow: You should be in Major League Baseball!! That's amazing!


:roflmao: Ok, back to reality


----------



## tunzafun

I hardly ever get the chance to actually sit down and build between work and all the runnin i have to do for the fam (hence no updates in my topic). But when i can Im at the bench workin on somethin. Nothin major just a few lil things here and there. Got a lil time to work on my Silverado tonight so im happy about that :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 01:35 PM~19577588
> *I haven't done much mostly because I haven't had a dedicated place to build for the last few months. I got the shop set up (half way) over the last few days.
> 
> Right now I'm tryin to get the Dooley primed, 3 coats and the burgundy is still bleedin through. Another coat tomorrow.
> *


i remember when that kit came out there were a lot of people complaining about the color it was molded in.... PM 85biarittz..... he found a posting somewhere with a detailed instructions on how to properly prep the body on any car molded red...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2011, 08:45 PM~19580222
> *i remember when that kit came out there were a lot of people complaining about the color it was molded in.... PM 85biarittz..... he found a posting somewhere with a detailed instructions on how to properly prep the body on any car molded red...
> *


i used MR Hobby on mine and it didnt bleed, airbrushing tamiya will do the same thing


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn Markie..break off a 64 rivi this way JACKWAGON!  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

so just that everyone including hydro is straight i am not ,bitching ,or complaing just stating a fact... it has slowed down tremendously in here i can see people agree even with the peeps that i text all day i just asked a question i felt needed to be asked wasnt meant as me being a asshole or telling anyone what to do i just want to try anything to get it crackin in here am i wrong for this? i apreaciate all the feedback maybe this could be a wake up call for us all i am by no means perfect or excluded from any of my statements lead by example ......but i am gonna try harder to be more productive picture wise not just jumping in topics and giving props


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 07:23 PM~19579243
> *:0 i build as much as i can an post alot! ..lol... an i dont talk all that much  :biggrin:  i do on the other hand have a prob.. starting something gettin pissed  puttin it down to take a break before it takes a ride across the room at 190 mph.. or gets the fist crush   an then i go an start something else.. :happysad:  but i do go back to it sooner or later an finish them up!
> *



X2 for me on this one all the way!! i may not get shit done straight up like everyone else, but after a 2 year build on certain ones..i got more pride in my back pocket by takin that long,...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 12 2011, 09:47 PM~19580243
> *i used MR Hobby on mine and it didnt bleed, airbrushing tamiya will do the same thing
> *


is that like tamiya mr surfacer ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 05:51 PM~19580292
> *so just that everyone including hydro is straight i am not ,bitching ,or complaing just stating a fact... it has slowed down tremendously in here i can see people agree even with the peeps that i text all day i just asked a question i felt needed to be asked wasnt meant as me being a asshole or telling anyone what to do i just want to try anything to get it crackin in here am i wrong for this? i apreaciate all the feedback maybe this could be a wake up call for us all i am by no means perfect or excluded from any of my statements lead by example ......but i am gonna try harder to be more productive picture wise not just jumping in topics and giving props
> *


i post pics of progress and help people all over the board as much as i bullshit and cause trouble.... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 08:51 PM~19580292
> *so just that everyone including hydro is straight i am not ,bitching ,or complaing just stating a fact... it has slowed down tremendously in here i can see people agree even with the peeps that i text all day i just asked a question i felt needed to be asked wasnt meant as me being a asshole or telling anyone what to do i just want to try anything to get it crackin in here am i wrong for this? i apreaciate all the feedback maybe this could be a wake up call for us all i am by no means perfect or excluded from any of my statements lead by example ......but i am gonna try harder to be more productive picture wise not just jumping in topics and giving props
> *


you dont never text me.... i feel left out...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 12 2011, 09:53 PM~19580336
> *you dont never text me.... i feel left out...
> *



its because i own a g body


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...thats whats wrong with ya!


j/k


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 08:57 PM~19580403
> *its because i own a g body
> *


  :roflmao: nothing is lackin when you is cadillacin!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2011, 09:53 PM~19580322
> *i post pics of progress and help people all over the board as much as i bullshit and cause trouble....  :biggrin:
> *


somebody gotta keep people in check :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 05:57 PM~19580403
> *its because i own a g body
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 10:57 PM~19580403
> *its because i own a g body
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 12 2011, 10:02 PM~19580484
> *  :roflmao: nothing is lackin when you is cadillacin!
> *


its all good ive seen impalas that cant get on my level its all in how its built  :biggrin:

speaking of impalas i got one of those too


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 09:04 PM~19580521
> *its all good ive seen impalas that cant get on my level its all in how its built   :biggrin:
> *


:twak: i like my primer.... and rust.... cant be pissed if a torta scratches it.... :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 11:51 PM~19580292
> *so just that everyone including hydro is straight i am not ,bitching ,or complaing just stating a fact... it has slowed down tremendously in here i can see people agree even with the peeps that i text all day i just asked a question i felt needed to be asked wasnt meant as me being a asshole or telling anyone what to do i just want to try anything to get it crackin in here am i wrong for this? i apreaciate all the feedback maybe this could be a wake up call for us all i am by no means perfect or excluded from any of my statements lead by example ......but i am gonna try harder to be more productive picture wise not just jumping in topics and giving props
> *



phawk it bro. You asked a question, If someone took it the wrong way, or is offended by it, PHAWK'em. Markie knows now you were just asking. Yeah his a.d.d. probably read the question wrong, but Markie's a good dude and isnt one to hold a grudge. Take it with a grain of salt. You tried helping the topics take off, but it's just that not a lot of people are building. That's all there is to it plain and simple. I know I wasnt hear in 06 and 07 but I agree it's not as intense on here. Is that gonna stop me? NOPE. Im still gonna build, when I can, and if my topic isnt full of pics, WHO CARES. It's my topic. Nobody's TELLIN you that you HAVE to look in it. Im posting pics or making friends, or what the hell ever I can do to stay saine in this short ass life we live. So Im sorry if I dont keep my posts limited to just pics, but Im not just here to post pics. Im here to learn. Thats why I joined the site. Meetin and talkin to all of you is the ONLY way I've gotten better at building. I could totally pull a HYDRO here and go on for HOURS about a LOT of things, but nobody READS the shit anyways. Its like all this forum amounts to is like a "Playboy" all anyone wants to do is look at pics. :uh: I've found that if you post ANYTHING anymore, someone is gonna bitch about it. Its like people get pissed cause they have to READ. 

RD, it is, what it is bro. Nobody is ever happy with anything. So, I say stick to it. Post what makes you happy, and lets move on. 

ROLL CALL MOTHERPHAWKERS!!! Sorry, thought I was the DRO for a minute :roflmao: Markie, the soap box is yours


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 12 2011, 10:05 PM~19580532
> *:twak: i like my primer.... and rust.... cant be pissed if a torta scratches it.... :happysad:
> *


you got excuses foo you got green paint and hok pearl for that bitch handle it its only snow :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 12 2011, 10:08 PM~19580588
> *phawk it bro. You asked a question, If someone took it the wrong way, or is offended by it, PHAWK'em.  Markie knows now you were just asking. Yeah his a.d.d. probably read the question wrong, but Markie's a good dude and isnt one to hold a grudge. Take it with a grain of salt. You tried helping the topics take off, but it's just that not a lot of people are building. That's all there is to it plain and simple. I know I wasnt hear in 06 and 07 but I agree it's not as intense on here. Is that gonna stop me? NOPE. Im still gonna build, when I can, and if my topic isnt full of pics, WHO CARES. It's my topic. Nobody's TELLIN you that you HAVE to look in it. Im posting pics or making friends, or what the hell ever I can do to stay saine in this short ass life we live. So Im sorry if I dont keep my posts limited to just pics, but Im not just here to post pics. Im here to learn. Thats why I joined the site. Meetin and talkin to all of you is the ONLY way I've gotten better at building. I could totally pull a HYDRO here and go on for HOURS about a LOT of things, but nobody READS the shit anyways. Its like all this forum amounts to is like a "Playboy" all anyone wants to do is look at pics. :uh:  I've found that if you post ANYTHING anymore, someone is gonna bitch about it.  Its like people get pissed cause they have to READ.
> 
> RD, it is, what it is bro. Nobody is ever happy with anything. So, I say stick to it. Post what makes you happy, and lets move on.
> 
> ROLL CALL MOTHERPHAWKERS!!! Sorry, thought I was the DRO for a minute :roflmao:  Markie, the soap box is yours
> *



hahaha i read it and im just giving hydro the same shit he gave me cause he miss took what i meant :biggrin: but hey it got people riled up didnt it so it wasnt all for nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 09:09 PM~19580602
> *you got excuses foo you got green paint and hok pearl for that bitch handle it its only snow  :0
> *


the jambs are done :happysad: does that count for anything? its outside, for ANOTHER winter. :uh: :angry: ill give it another hurrah at tax time, and try and finish it up at least before lowrider returns this year....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 12 2011, 06:13 PM~19580680
> *the jambs are done :happysad:  does that count for anything? its outside, for ANOTHER winter. :uh:  :angry:  ill give it another hurrah at tax time, and try and finish it up at least before lowrider returns this year....
> *


i'm hoping to get another ride this tax season.... i been off the streets WAY too long.... :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2011, 10:15 PM~19580714
> *i'm hoping to get another ride this tax season.... i been off the streets WAY too long....  :happysad:
> *



you start to miss it bad man i feel like a junky . when hydro posted up his comments of going for a ride its almost like you forget what its like till your back in the driver seat with them switches on the dash


----------



## rollindeep408

btw i am working on shit between post hahaha waiting for glue to dry :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

31 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)18 Members: Mr lowrider305, ErickaNjr, joecaro9, Scur-rape-init, Gilsdropshop1, LoLife4Life, trixed, 716 LAYIN LOW, grimreaper69, mo customs, bellboi863, geecee, CNDYBLU66SS, lowlowlow, tunzafun, ShowRodFreak, balboa, 8-Ball

im one 

whats up my :ninja: s


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 09:24 PM~19580856
> *31 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)18 Members: Mr lowrider305, ErickaNjr, joecaro9, Scur-rape-init, Gilsdropshop1, LoLife4Life, trixed, 716 LAYIN LOW, grimreaper69, mo customs, bellboi863, geecee, CNDYBLU66SS, lowlowlow, tunzafun, ShowRodFreak, balboa, 8-Ball
> 
> im one
> 
> whats up my  :ninja: s
> *


ive been sending people here from youtube


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 12 2011, 09:18 PM~19580773-->
> 
> 
> 
> you start to miss it bad man i feel like a junky . when hydro posted up his comments of going for a ride its almost like you forget what its like till your back in the driver seat with them switches on the dash
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 09:24 PM~19580856
> *31 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)18 Members: Mr lowrider305, ErickaNjr, joecaro9, Scur-rape-init, Gilsdropshop1, LoLife4Life, trixed, 716 LAYIN LOW, grimreaper69, mo customs, bellboi863, geecee, CNDYBLU66SS, lowlowlow, tunzafun, ShowRodFreak, balboa, 8-Ball
> 
> im one
> 
> whats up my  :ninja: s
> *


:wave: :ninja:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 09:24 PM~19580856
> *31 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)18 Members: Mr lowrider305, ErickaNjr, joecaro9, Scur-rape-init, Gilsdropshop1, LoLife4Life, trixed, 716 LAYIN LOW, grimreaper69, mo customs, bellboi863, geecee, CNDYBLU66SS, lowlowlow, tunzafun, ShowRodFreak, balboa, 8-Ball
> 
> im one
> 
> whats up my  :ninja: s
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 12 2011, 11:21 PM~19580814
> *btw i am working on shit between post hahaha waiting for glue to dry  :biggrin:
> *


same here!! :cheesy: you might seen my name on here all day.... but im only a few feet away working on something ..then check to see whats new here an there...plus i do check out other peoples builds for ideas an an to give them props on there work..  just posted 64 elco ive been working on this past 30-40 min.. its in the dynasty thread :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 12 2011, 08:51 PM~19580292-->
> 
> 
> 
> so just that everyone including hydro is straight i am not ,bitching ,or complaing just stating a fact... it has slowed down tremendously in here i can see people agree even with the peeps that i text all day i just asked a question i felt needed to be asked wasnt meant as me being a asshole or telling anyone what to do i just want to try anything to get it crackin in here am i wrong for this? i apreaciate all the feedback maybe this could be a wake up call for us all i am by no means perfect or excluded from any of my statements lead by example ......but i am gonna try harder to be more productive picture wise not just jumping in topics and giving props
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 05:42 PM~19578221
> *:wave:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad homie i had to just to lighten the mood some.
> but u right big homie i feel you on that. and bro no offense but you got what it takes to build dawg i seen those hoppers and builds u working on. and hey i am not that good at doing certain things in this hobby but like everything in life its all a learning experience. im learning how to finally take my time and pay attention to detail and yea it might take me a long time to foil a car but i try my best and get it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 12 2011, 05:20 PM~19578011
> *Really love the paint brush holders Markie...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jan 12 2011, 09:08 PM~19580588
> *phawk it bro. You asked a question, If someone took it the wrong way, or is offended by it, PHAWK'em.  Markie knows now you were just asking. Yeah his a.d.d. probably read the question wrong, but Markie's a good dude and isnt one to hold a grudge. Take it with a grain of salt. You tried helping the topics take off, but it's just that not a lot of people are building. That's all there is to it plain and simple. I know I wasnt hear in 06 and 07 but I agree it's not as intense on here. Is that gonna stop me? NOPE. Im still gonna build, when I can, and if my topic isnt full of pics, WHO CARES. It's my topic. Nobody's TELLIN you that you HAVE to look in it. Im posting pics or making friends, or what the hell ever I can do to stay saine in this short ass life we live. So Im sorry if I dont keep my posts limited to just pics, but Im not just here to post pics. Im here to learn. Thats why I joined the site. Meetin and talkin to all of you is the ONLY way I've gotten better at building. I could totally pull a HYDRO here and go on for HOURS about a LOT of things, but nobody READS the shit anyways. Its like all this forum amounts to is like a "Playboy" all anyone wants to do is look at pics. :uh:  I've found that if you post ANYTHING anymore, someone is gonna bitch about it.  Its like people get pissed cause they have to READ.
> 
> RD, it is, what it is bro. Nobody is ever happy with anything. So, I say stick to it. Post what makes you happy, and lets move on.
> 
> ROLL CALL MOTHERPHAWKERS!!! Sorry, thought I was the DRO for a minute :roflmao:  Markie, the soap box is yours
> *


when i get home, after haveing one of my tantrums? I come to this site to see if i am in trouble, and it is a real comfort to me, to see that I have not been kicked out the car for being a lunatic. instead you guys just laugh at me, then you make me laugh and tell me to go to my room.. :biggrin: if thats not love? i dont know what is? i cant name everybody, but you all, are a great bunch of guys.. 
i did not know what I would read when i got home today? We all know it wont be the last time I put my foot in my mouth? right now i actually have run out of shit to say? (damm I am suprised) well I got work to do anyway.. 
Im glad we had this talk.. now go build something,, you jackwagons... i wil go to my room now.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

no ninja here :wave: :ninja:


----------



## ricky7

wonderful, good old days.


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 10:21 PM~19581696
> *same here!! :cheesy:  you might seen my name on here all day.... but im only a few feet away working on something ..then check to see whats new here an there...plus i do check out other peoples builds for ideas an an to give them props on there work..  just posted 64 elco ive been working on this past 30-40 min.. its in the dynasty thread :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bla bla bla,,lol talk talk talk.. :biggrin: whats up Jarel? I like the 64 impel-camino..
pretty trippy dogg!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 13 2011, 02:50 PM~19585979
> *bla bla bla,,lol talk talk talk.. :biggrin:  whats up Jarel? I like the 64 impel-camino..
> pretty trippy dogg!
> *


Hmm, I was thinkin El Pala. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Gonna be a long day ....And a longer night ..... Got to work at 10 this morning to walk into anfrozen air compressor, took over a hour to thaw it , cleaned my booth down and changed te filters while I wait for parts, just to find out our pressure washer is frozen ..... Can't leave til we do 30 crane booms and that takes 8-9 hours by itself..... :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 13 2011, 12:00 PM~19586064
> *Hmm, I was thinkin El Pala. :biggrin:
> *


whas up uncle grim? lol... 

an eer body else? :biggrin: I love the smell of primer in the morning..


----------



## gseeds

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=zKnsy...feature=popular 
:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 13 2011, 04:40 PM~19588880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=zKnsy...feature=popular
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: hope they dont miss a nut or bolt :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 13 2011, 08:40 PM~19588880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=zKnsy...feature=popular
> :biggrin:
> *


That is one BIG fuckin paint booth. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 13 2011, 07:03 PM~19589119
> *That is one BIG fuckin paint booth. :biggrin:
> *


x2 i cant imagine painting a plane my fuckin arm would fall off painting a buss hahaha


----------



## tunzafun

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/4x4-Chevy-SHERIFFs-Bla...=item5196decf58

http://cgi.ebay.com/4x4-Chevy-Blazer-2238-...=item3a61823070


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 13 2011, 08:18 PM~19590736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4x4-Chevy-SHERIFFs-Bla...=item5196decf58
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4x4-Chevy-Blazer-2238-...=item3a61823070
> *


 :uh: "just the mirrors will sell for $7.99" :uh: this guy is on some good shit!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 13 2011, 10:22 PM~19590810
> *:uh: "just the mirrors will sell for $7.99" :uh: this guy is on some good shit!!!
> *


ive talk to this guy on the phone before about some 1/12 glass dudes a joke just like his prices check out the rest of his shit ...just as bad!


----------



## grimreaper69

If dude was actually gettin what he wanted for all them dooley parts, I'd part out the 2 I have and buy like 30 more sealed kits.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 08:24 PM~19590839
> *ive talk to this guy on  the phone before about some 1/12 glass dudes a joke  just like his prices check out the rest of  his shit ...just as bad!
> *


LOL ill take your word! no need for this joker!


----------



## tunzafun

Yea apparently dude thinks VERY highly of his collection. Hes got some good stuff ill give him that but for that kinda money id buy me a 70s glasshouse


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Wish I could have one of these. But is that seriously the going rate?? This dude has a lot of nice promo's but seems like prices are sky high. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Lincoln-Continent...=item27b75d834c


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 13 2011, 05:40 PM~19588880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=zKnsy...feature=popular
> :biggrin:
> *



kinda the same thing my brother does day in and out on KC-10's in louisiana.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 13 2011, 05:40 PM~19588880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=zKnsy...feature=popular
> :biggrin:
> *


very impressive..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 13 2011, 08:40 PM~19588880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=zKnsy...feature=popular
> :biggrin:
> *


After working around private jet and recreational private planes. I'm scared shitless to fly anymore. As many times as i have seen these things torn apart in a matter of a couple hours. Its crazy. And it happens at least once a year per FAA regulations. Annual inspections and certain checks. The only thing holding them together is rivets and nuts and bolts. And to think most of them go between 300-600mph. Fuck that. I'll drive.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 14 2011, 12:28 AM~19592631
> *After working around private jet and recreational private planes. I'm scared shitless to fly anymore. As many times as i have seen these things torn apart in a matter of a couple hours. Its crazy. And it happens at least once a year per FAA regulations. Annual inspections and certain checks.  The only thing holding them together is rivets and nuts and bolts. And to think most of them go between 300-600mph. Fuck that. I'll drive.
> *


LOL ! I feel you ! my wife wants to g so family in Alaska ! I told i'll drive to Canada and take a boat to Alaska rather then fly !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 01:31 AM~19592677
> *LOL !  I  feel  you !  my  wife  wants  to  g  so  family  in  Alaska ! I  told  i'll  drive  to  Canada  and  take  a  boat  to  Alaska  rather  then  fly !
> *


I just ran across a invoice for one annual inspection and 2 checks. Total of 4 weeks. And that was rushed. $62k and some change on a Cessna Citation 550 Ultra private jet. In the winter the owner and some of his family fly to West Palm Beach FL and stay for 3-4 days. Summer months they fly to northern part of Michigan to stay 4-5 days since the grand kids aren't in school. He bought some guys mansion up there tore it down just for the land to build onto his already sprawling mansion. Now, i do give respect to the owners of these private jets. They live the life i could only dream of. They made there money the honest way. But i don't ever want to hear them bitch about fucking tax breaks that's for sure.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 14 2011, 01:18 AM~19593190
> *I just ran across a invoice for one annual inspection and 2 checks. Total of 4 weeks. And that was rushed. $62k and some change on a Cessna Citation 550 Ultra private jet. In the winter the owner and some of his family fly to West Palm Beach FL and stay for 3-4 days. Summer months they fly to northern part of Michigan to stay 4-5 days since the grand kids aren't in school. He bought some guys mansion up there tore it down just for the land to build onto his already sprawling mansion. Now, i do give respect to the owners of these private jets. They live the life i could only dream of. They made there money the honest way. But  i don't ever want to hear them bitch about fucking tax breaks that's for sure.
> *


I don't want to ever be in a plane let alone a Citation 1 !LOL !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 02:31 AM~19593299
> *I  don't  want  to  ever  be  in  a plane  let  alone  a  Citation  1 !LOL !
> *



Or a beech Premier! Cough JACK ROUSCH Cough


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 13 2011, 09:29 PM~19590916
> *If dude was actually gettin what he wanted for all them dooley parts, I'd part out the 2 I have and buy like 30 more sealed kits.
> *


hell i just might, picked up 15 total sealed duallys in the last week...... make bank and buy more caddy promos. lol


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2011, 11:31 PM~19592677
> *LOL !  I  feel  you !  my  wife  wants  to  g  so  family  in  Alaska ! I  told  i'll  drive  to  Canada  and  take  a  boat  to  Alaska  rather  then  fly !
> *


come to canada, stop and visit. haha


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2011, 01:40 AM~19593375
> *come to canada, stop and visit. haha
> *


I think i checked 1 time it was only 16 hrs to house from here ! It might another members addy i check but none the less i'd pass by if i could !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 13 2011, 08:50 AM~19585979
> *bla bla bla,,lol talk talk talk.. :biggrin:  whats up Jarel? I like the 64 impalamino..
> pretty trippy dogg!
> *


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 12 2011, 11:29 PM~19582617
> *when i get home, after haveing one of my tantrums? I come to this site to see if i am in trouble,  and it is a real comfort to me, to see that I have not been kicked out the car for being a lunatic.  instead you guys just laugh at me,  then you make me laugh and tell me to go to my room..  :biggrin:  if thats not love? i dont know what is?  i cant name everybody, but you all, are a great bunch of guys..
> i did not know what I would read when i got home today? We all know it wont be the last time I put my foot in my mouth? right now i actually have run out of shit to say? (damm I am suprised) well I got work to do anyway..
> Im glad we had this talk.. now go build something,, you jackwagons... i wil go to my room now.. :biggrin:
> *


damn, i think that's the shortest reply i've ever seen from you...I had my cup of hot chocolate and cookies ready to read your reply. After one sip of hot chocolate i was done reading........lol. guess now i have time to build something...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 14 2011, 10:59 AM~19595908
> *damn, i think that's the shortest reply i've ever seen from you...I had my cup of hot chocolate and cookies ready to read your reply. After one sip of hot chocolate i was done reading........lol. guess now i have time to build something...
> *


lol, sorry to waist you hot chocolate, but anything that comes off of your build table
is a good thing! :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

liar :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

must be camaro time around here again... Nice one D


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2011, 12:04 AM~19600633
> *must be camaro time around here again...  Nice one D
> *


I was just thinking the same.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 12:01 AM~19600593
> *liar  :biggrin:
> *



You callin me out!! :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:07 PM~19600667
> *You callin me out!! :0
> *



lets do this we can fight for like three pages in here fuck it :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 11:01 PM~19600595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im bringing it out again..well in another form


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 12:10 AM~19600711
> *lets do this we can fight for like three pages in here fuck it  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2011, 10:12 PM~19600745
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



somebody go get a mod its about to go down :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 12:10 AM~19600711
> *lets do this we can fight for like three pages in here fuck it  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I've already been fighting for pages in my topic.  But im game for more :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

what up suckas :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 12:20 AM~19600855
> *what up suckas :cheesy:
> *



what's good CHAWPER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 09:20 PM~19600863
> *what's good CHAWPER!!! :biggrin:
> *



eating spaggety and posting some wheels on my threads :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 10:23 PM~19600900
> *eating spaggety and posting some wheels on my threads  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :sprint: off to your thread :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

found the Zs i want for the 66


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:27 PM~19600945
> *found the Zs i want for the 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: those are clean foo :cheesy: you got a 66 finally?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yeah right, I can't even afford a g body


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 11:27 PM~19600945
> *found the Zs i want for the 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look exactly like the ones in my painting too :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:50 PM~19601202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yeah right, I can't even afford a g body
> *



dam  ill sell you one :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I know the one I want  just need 1500 to get it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 12:55 AM~19601259
> *dam    ill sell you one  :biggrin:
> *



You're a rich SOB! How many you got? :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:57 PM~19601283
> *I know the one I want  just need 1500 to get it.
> *



i got a monte , cutty and a regal pick one  :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you're too far out :nono: :nono: 
this the one I want right here..
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2151988792.html


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 07:01 PM~19601329
> *you're too far out  :nono:  :nono:
> this the one I want right here..
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2151988792.html
> *


have him pattern and deliver :biggrin: HEARSE could use his help there.... :rimshot:


----------



## Hydrohype

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Hydrohype, CNDYBLU66SS, rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball
wahd it do?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 10:01 PM~19601329
> *you're too far out  :nono:  :nono:
> this the one I want right here..
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2151988792.html
> *


im shooting for a 75 rag :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 14 2011, 11:07 PM~19601389
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Hydrohype, CNDYBLU66SS, rollinoldskoo, 8-Ball
> wahd it do?
> *



:ninja:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 14 2011, 11:08 PM~19601411
> *:ninja:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## danny chawps

aaaaaaaaaaaw shit its on and poppin ....what it doooooo muuuuuufukas :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 01:13 AM~19601475
> *:wave:
> *



where you at!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave: :ninja:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i found my chrome bumpers for my 87 GN kit :boink:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks like the night crew is starting to show up LOL


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2011, 10:15 PM~19601502
> *i found my chrome bumpers for my 87 GN kit  :boink:
> *



u know the rules ese .....pics foo pics !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:15 PM~19601509
> *Looks like the night crew is starting to show up LOL
> *


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 11:14 PM~19601494
> *where you at!!!  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wave:  :ninja:
> *


dont be scared its on foo im gonna pm the mod right now :run: be right back playa


----------



## danny chawps

man i look so fucking shot in the line up


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 01:17 AM~19601539
> *dont be scared its on foo im gonna pm the mod right now  :run:  be right back playa
> *



:machinegun: :twak: i aint skeered foo!! I'll still talk with them in huure!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:19 AM~19601562
> *man  i look so fucking shot in the line up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: Is that you squattin with all the kids?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 07:16 PM~19601513
> *u know the rules ese .....pics foo pics !!!
> *


wut it dew wey....










:wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 12:22 AM~19601599
> *wut it dew wey....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


I'm diggin' this!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 14 2011, 10:20 PM~19601580-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: Is that you squattin with all the kids?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im the 4th to the left  i was on a hole and made me look short :happysad: :biggrin:
> 
> FUCKER !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2011, 10:22 PM~19601599
> *wut it dew wey....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *



:cheesy: they look sweet .....how much shipped to 85301 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:26 AM~19601648
> *  im the 4th to the left    i was on a hole and made me look short  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> FUCKER !!! :biggrin:
> *



Oh. My bad, I thought that was where they put all the litln's for pics so they didnt get lost :rofl:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2011, 10:27 PM~19601658
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: that fucks wrong with you :wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:28 PM~19601678
> *Oh. My bad, I thought that was where they put all the litln's for pics so they didnt get lost :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 11:20 PM~19601580
> *:roflmao: Is that you squattin with all the kids?
> *


thats messed up he is clearly standing :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2011, 11:22 PM~19601599
> *wut it dew wey....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


nice i got some like this too bad they aint on a kit where they belong


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2011, 11:27 PM~19601658
> *:uh:
> *



:420:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 09:53 PM~19601231
> *look exactly like the ones in my painting too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



paint this one foo :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 11:38 PM~19601772
> *paint this one foo  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 01:33 AM~19601725
> *thats messed up he is clearly standing  :0
> *



:roflmao: hey I just mis-under-stood him.... :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scur-rape-init, *KIPPY*, rollinoldskoo


Guys been a regular now :roflmao: I think he's stalkin Gil.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 11:40 PM~19601796
> *:roflmao: hey I just mis-under-stood him.... :roflmao:
> *


i better shut the fuck up now if i ever wanna get one of his painted rides :x:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 09:40 PM~19601796
> *:roflmao: hey I just mis-under-stood him.... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 09:42 PM~19601818
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scur-rape-init, KIPPY, rollinoldskoo
> Guys been a regular now :roflmao: I think he's stalkin Gil.
> *


Damn Skippy


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 10:42 PM~19601819
> *i better shut the fuck up now if i ever wanna get one of his painted rides  :x:
> *



 speaking of , i got a 67 ama paint up if anyone isinterested , im almost done with a gold monte and i just have the 67 shell with bumpers :| 


I WANA PAINT IT UP BEFORE I LET IT GO :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit i got a 67 ready to be painted right now...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 11:45 PM~19601848
> *  speaking of  , i got a 67 ama paint up if anyone isinterested , im almost done with a gold monte and i just have the 67 shell with bumpers  :|
> I WANA PAINT IT UP BEFORE I LET IT GO  :happysad:
> *



pick me :x: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:45 AM~19601848
> *  speaking of  , i got a 67 ama paint up if anyone isinterested , im almost done with a gold monte and i just have the 67 shell with bumpers  :|
> I WANA PAINT IT UP BEFORE I LET IT GO  :happysad:
> *



cant afford none of them paint jobs :uh: maybe one day when Im grown! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:48 PM~19601886
> *cant afford none of them paint jobs :uh: maybe one day when Im grown! :biggrin:
> *



a model foo :| ...f anything i always do trades :cheesy: i dont take cash on something i love to do , however trades are sweet :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 11:36 PM~19601756
> *:420:
> *


 :420: :h5:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:50 AM~19601910
> *a model foo  :| ...f anything i always do trades  :cheesy: i dont take cash on something i love to do , however trades are sweet  :cheesy:
> *



:0 I dont have much to trade. let me know what you're lookin for though.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 11:50 PM~19601910
> *a model foo  :| ...f anything i always do trades  :cheesy: i dont take cash on something i love to do , however trades are sweet  :cheesy:
> *


ya i just love to paint problem is letting go of it cause i always wanna keep em after im done lol :uh:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 14 2011, 10:56 PM~19601967-->
> 
> 
> 
> :420:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ay te va :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jan 14 2011, 09:51 AM~19595385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/357r7eb.jpg
> *


 :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2011, 11:56 PM~19601967
> *:420:  :h5:
> *


whats good perro i know you building somting :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:45 AM~19601848
> *  speaking of  , i got a 67 ama paint up if anyone isinterested , im almost done with a gold monte and i just have the 67 shell with bumpers  :|
> I WANA PAINT IT UP BEFORE I LET IT GO  :happysad:
> *






:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :biggrin: 



sup nikka :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 11:58 PM~19601988
> *whats good perro i know you building somting :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: LS..PICS THROUGH PHONE! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 12:01 AM~19602024
> *:wow: LS..PICS THROUGH PHONE! :biggrin:
> *


no mames all you sent me was tiday pics loco


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2011, 11:01 PM~19602020
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :biggrin:
> sup nikka :biggrin:
> *



aaaaaaaaaaaw i see you caught that huuuuh i was waiting :biggrin: sup foo  just laying some tape :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 12:02 AM~19602039
> *no mames all you sent me was tiday pics loco
> *


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 02:02 AM~19602045
> *aaaaaaaaaaaw i see you caught that huuuuh i was waiting  :biggrin:  sup foo    just laying some tape  :biggrin:
> *





thats whats up............... you know i wasnt gonna miss any post that had monte in it lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2011, 12:03 AM~19602062
> *thats whats up............... you know i wasnt gonna miss any post that had monte in it lol*


you sure didnt jeffe :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scur-rape-init, *Hydrohype*, 85Biarittz, BIGKILLA503, pancho1969


what's good Markie?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2011, 11:03 PM~19602050
> *:wow:
> *



has lover boy text you today? the guy doesnt respond all of a sudden  ....sup foo ma shit is almost ready to pull up to your bumper :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *Scur-rape-init*, Hydrohype, BIGKILLA503, pancho1969



dont you got some glue slangin to do shit stain? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 12:03 AM~19602050
> *:wow:
> *


que colour ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 12:06 AM~19602093
> *has lover boy text you today?  the guy doesnt respond all of a sudden   ....sup foo  ma shit is almost ready to pull up to your bumper  :biggrin:
> *


THAT FOOL IS DONE LOCO......***** YOUR SHIT AINT CLOSE TO BEING DONE :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 11:02 PM~19602039
> *no mames all you sent me was tiday pics loco
> *



y las fotos pues quit holdin fuckers ....and i dont want you gay winnie on hotdog shit either    marinate :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 12:07 AM~19602104
> *que colour ?
> *


LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT EARLIER IN THE WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 02:05 AM~19602077
> *you sure didnt jeffe  :roflmao:
> *






:dunno: i cant help it....................... my names jeff............. and i have a problem..................................im addicted to monte carlos :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 15 2011, 12:05 AM~19602084-->
> 
> 
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scur-rape-init, *Hydrohype*, 85Biarittz, BIGKILLA503, pancho1969</span>what's good Markie?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sup boss :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 12:06 AM~19602093
> *has lover boy text you today?  the guy doesnt respond all of a sudden   ....sup foo <span style=\'color:red\'> ma shit is almost ready to pull up to your bumper ** :biggrin:
> *


 :around:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2011, 02:06 AM~19602098
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scur-rape-init</span>, Hydrohype, BIGKILLA503, pancho1969
> dont you got some glue slangin to do <span style=\'color:red\'>shit stain? :0  :biggrin:
> *



I been slingin glue, and putty and plastic today.  what you been doin MOPHAWKER!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 12:07 AM~19602116
> *y las fotos pues quit holdin fuckers ....and i dont want you gay winnie on hotdog shit either        marinate  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im glad i didnt get those


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 12:07 AM~19602118
> *LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT EARLIER IN THE WEEK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## darkside customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: darkside customs, *Hydrohype*
WHAT UP!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Charles is always on top of that Birthday shit!! We need to make a title position for it LOL.


----------



## Hydrohype

WHAT CAN I SAY? THE GUY SHOULD HAVE NEVER CUT ME OFF?
AND THEN ACT LIKE HE WAS'NT SORRY?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 08:12 PM~19602162
> *I been slingin glue, and putty and plastic today.   what you been doin MOPHAWKER!!
> *


don't worry about jeff bro.... he probably got some promo he gonna post pics of soon :biggrin: :x:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2011, 11:07 PM~19602107
> *THAT FOOL IS DONE LOCO......***** YOUR SHIT AINT CLOSE TO BEING DONE :biggrin:
> *


shit  i should be getting it back soon though


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 14 2011, 10:20 PM~19602250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT CAN I SAY? THE GUY SHOULD  HAVE NEVER CUT ME OFF?
> AND THEN ACT LIKE HE WAS'NT SORRY?
> *


Damn Bobby Brown and his pipe


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 14 2011, 11:17 PM~19602216
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: darkside customs, Hydrohype
> WHAT UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMM I DID NOT SEE THAT..LOL

WHAT THE FUCK EVER! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 12:21 AM~19602262
> *shit    i should be getting it back soon though
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 01:17 AM~19602216
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: darkside customs, Hydrohype
> WHAT UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 02:20 AM~19602255
> *don't worry about jeff bro.... he probably got some promo he gonna post pics of soon  :biggrin:  :x:
> *



:roflmao: Monte promo king


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 14 2011, 10:23 PM~19602281
> *DAMM I DID NOT SEE THAT..LOL
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK EVER! :biggrin:
> *


Yea, well Im not gonna brush your hair for you.... :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 02:20 AM~19602255
> *don't worry about jeff bro.... he probably got some promo he gonna post pics of soon  :biggrin:  :x:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



you know this................... pearl white with red guts


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 15 2011, 01:20 AM~19602250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT CAN I SAY? THE GUY SHOULD  HAVE NEVER CUT ME OFF?
> AND THEN ACT LIKE HE WAS'NT SORRY?
> *


You have learned well Jr. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 02:23 AM~19602289
> *:roflmao:  Monte promo king
> *




well its not self proclaimed anymore................ thanks J :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2011, 12:24 AM~19602303
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you know this................... pearl white with red guts
> *


just like my 63 good taste


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2011, 08:24 PM~19602303
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you know this................... pearl white with red guts
> *


pics or it didn't happen :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 15 2011, 12:23 AM~19602281-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM I DID NOT SEE THAT..LOL
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK EVER! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 12:24 AM~19602298
> *Yea, well Im not gonna brush your hair for you.... :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 12:29 AM~19602360
> *pics or it didn't happen  :uh:
> *


i saw pics :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 08:30 PM~19602373
> *i saw pics  :0
> *


i should post it..... this fukkin closet builder shit :0


----------



## danny chawps

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 02:29 AM~19602360
> *pics or it didn't happen  :uh:
> *





cant, mem. card for the camera shit the bed and wont up load shit  i have shit i wanna sell too, like a 74 caprice project, and a limo (die crap) one of the older ones, but cant post good pics


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 01:33 AM~19602405
> *i should post it..... this fukkin closet builder shit  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 14 2011, 11:20 PM~19602250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT CAN I SAY? THE GUY SHOULD  HAVE NEVER CUT ME OFF?
> AND THEN ACT LIKE HE WAS'NT SORRY?
> *


 WHATS FUNNY, IS THE FACT THAT HE IS STILL GONNA GET A TICKET..
i SAW THE GUY ONLY PUT A QUARTER IN THE MEETER.. BEFORE HE WALKED OFF..
ON THIS STREET THAT ONLY BUYS YOU 15 MINUTES.. IT TOOK A GOOD 10 MINUTES 
FOR THIS THING TO REALLY PICK UP...

WELL I AM GOING TO MY ROOM NOW..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 02:33 AM~19602408
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *





i love that whip nikka


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 14 2011, 10:35 PM~19602434
> *WHATS FUNNY, IS THE FACT THAT HE IS STILL GONNA GET A TICKET..
> i SAW THE GUY ONLY PUT A QUARTER IN THE MEETER.. BEFORE HE WALKED OFF..
> ON THIS STREET THAT ONLY BUYS YOU 15 MINUTES..  IT TOOK A GOOD 10 MINUTES
> FOR THIS THING TO REALLY PICK UP...
> 
> WELL I AM GOING TO MY ROOM NOW..
> *


Sounds about right.... The fuckin states so fuckin broke..... I swear if that was my shit on fire and the meter maid pulled up and ticketed me after my car was blazing, I swear on my mama's grave I would tip that motherfuckin cart over that those bitches drive....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Travis LowandBeyond says wassup to the night crew and go fuck yourselves :x:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 12:33 AM~19602405
> *i should post it..... this fukkin closet builder shit  :0
> *


do it do it :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 14 2011, 11:25 PM~19602305
> *You have learned well Jr.  :biggrin:
> *


HEY POP


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 01:37 AM~19602454
> *Travis LowandBeyond says wassup to the night crew and go fuck yourselves  :x:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 15 2011, 02:35 AM~19602434
> *
> WELL I AM GOING TO MY ROOM NOW..
> *



:dunno: you aint in trouble, why you going to your room?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 02:37 AM~19602455
> *do it do it  :0
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 12:37 AM~19602454
> *Travis LowandBeyond says wassup to the night crew and go fuck yourselves  :x:
> *


hahaha figures


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:39 PM~19602474
> *:dunno: you aint in trouble, why you going to your room?
> *


You know what he is goin to go to his room for, I dont even know why you gotta ask for....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 01:40 AM~19602491
> *You know what he is goin to go to his room for, I dont even know why you gotta ask for....
> *


That upcomin' long-ass term paper I mean post! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2011, 11:36 PM~19602447
> *i love that whip nikka
> *



which one?


check this out .....my dream car this muthafuka is bad !!!


----------



## darkside customs

Fuckin A man.... all these fuckin birthdays is confusin my ass.... I was gettin ready to post in someones birthday thread and didnt realize I already posted....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 14 2011, 08:40 PM~19602491
> *You know what he is goin to go to his room for, I dont even know why you gotta ask for....
> *


"I ate her pussy like a third world starving child -hydro 12/30/2010 Random **** Off topic"



:h5:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 14 2011, 11:40 PM~19602491
> *You know what he is goin to go to his room for, I dont even know why you gotta ask for....
> *



na foo i sent him the kim kardashian video , and it has some more celebs on it too :biggrin: :|


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 12:44 AM~19602530
> *which one?
> check this out .....my dream car this muthafuka is bad !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uso ride clean muhfuka id love a raghouse


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 01:45 AM~19602534
> *Fuckin A man.... all these fuckin birthdays is confusin my ass.... I was gettin ready to post in someones birthday thread and didnt realize I already posted....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 12:46 AM~19602545
> *"I ate her pussy like a third world starving child -hydro 12/30/2010 Random **** Off topic"
> :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: not again


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:46 AM~19602546
> *na foo i sent him the kim kardashian video , and it has some more celebs on it too  :biggrin:  :|
> *


More copies?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 15 2011, 12:47 AM~19602561
> *:biggrin:
> *


fuckin charles you a foo for that one :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck a raghouse......

http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/Features/...tures/999/pang2

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 02:37 AM~19602455
> *do it do it  :0
> *













now shut the fuck up gil :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

HE CAME OUT OF THE CLOSET :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2011, 02:49 AM~19602583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now shut the fuck up gil :biggrin:
> *



:wow: I think I just busted a :wow: :sprint: :boink:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 01:48 AM~19602575
> *fuckin charles you a foo for that one :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 08:50 PM~19602593
> *:wow: I think I just busted a :wow: :sprint: :boink:
> *


weak ass american pie mufukkah


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 02:50 AM~19602590
> *HE CAME OUT OF THE CLOSET  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



fuck you mayne :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Tight as hell bro!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 02:51 AM~19602602
> *weak ass american pie mufukkah
> *



its warm and it's american  :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 02:52 AM~19602616
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Tight as hell bro!!!
> *




thanks brother


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 12:49 AM~19602576
> *fuck a raghouse......
> 
> http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/Features/...tures/999/pang2
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


that is a sexy bitch too


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 01:53 AM~19602627
> *that is a sexy bitch too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2011, 12:49 AM~19602583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now shut the fuck up gil :biggrin:
> *



 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jan 14 2011, 11:42 PM~19602506-->
> 
> 
> 
> That upcomin' long-ass term paper I mean post!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 11:46 PM~19602546
> *na foo i sent him the kim kardashian video , and it has some more celebs on it too  :biggrin:  :|
> *


 IS THAT WHAT THAT WAS.? i CAN BARELY READ MY TEXT? LET ALONG GET A VIDEO
ON MY PHONE.. 
DAMM SO THIS IS WHAT BEING OLD IS LIKE? GOING TO BED AT 11:00 PM
AND NOT AT ALL EXCITED ABOUT PORN... :uh: i PAINTED THE MOTOR PARTS FOR 
65 BU-WAGON, BUT THAT THING IS TO SMALL, ITS NOT EVEN WORTH THE EFFORT.
(I GUESS THATS THE SAME REASON WHY i DONT LIKE PORN) :uh: 
SAY HELLO TO KIM FOR ME..


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 14 2011, 11:48 PM~19602568
> *More copies?!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, Night crew, Im headed to the bench for a little while then probably off to bed. Gonna try and finish up some work on the dually so I can get it in primer tomorrow. :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 12:48 AM~19602568
> *More copies?!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: got trades :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2011, 11:49 PM~19602583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now shut the fuck up gil :biggrin:
> *


NICE..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 12:49 AM~19602576
> *fuck a raghouse......
> 
> http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/Features/...tures/999/pang2
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2011, 11:49 PM~19602576
> *fuck a raghouse......
> 
> http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/Features/...tures/999/pang2
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



dont be a hater foo :biggrin: my neighbor has one on his backyard ill post a pic when i get a daylight shot , but the fucker is just holding on to it  its just rotting away


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:58 PM~19602672
> *Ok, Night crew, Im headed to the bench for a little while then probably off to bed. Gonna try and finish up some work on the dually so I can get it in primer tomorrow. :0
> *


Later Vance.... Im gonna do the same and try to get the 50 finished up....

Later Foolios


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2011, 11:59 PM~19602682
> *:biggrin: got trades :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que pueeeeees


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 12:58 AM~19602672
> *Ok, Night crew, Im headed to the bench for a little while then probably off to bed. Gonna try and finish up some work on the dually so I can get it in primer tomorrow. :0
> *


thats why my bench is right here so i can whore it up while glue dries :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2011, 12:00 AM~19602686
> *:wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:00 AM~19602687
> *dont be a hater foo  :biggrin:  my neighbor has one on his backyard ill post a pic when i get a daylight shot , but the fucker is just holding on to it    its just rotting away
> *


 :uh: let me guess he is gonna build it some day right


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:00 AM~19602690
> *que pueeeeees
> *


" I GOT THE TAPE"  AND I GOT 10 COPIES :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:00 AM~19602690
> *que pueeeeees
> *


im lost now :0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 12:01 AM~19602701
> *:uh:  let me guess he is gonna build it some day right
> *



thats what he says but man that foo aint doing shit with it , 4 years ago he said he was gonna start body work on it the next week but till this day its tha same ol car i even offered him a paintjob or a car :tears:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 12:02 AM~19602704
> *" I GOT THE TAPE"   AND I GOT 10 COPIES :biggrin:
> *



shit nikka as soon as i got ahold of the one joe has i remade them copies :biggrin: hustlin my shit  ....tha fuck u up so lake nikka all of a sudden i want some of your moms home made chicken wings :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 12:03 AM~19602712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen that on worldstar what the fucks really going on nowadays with these ghetto ass bitches :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:03 AM~19602717
> *thats what he says but man that foo aint doing shit with it , 4 years ago he said he was gonna start body work on it the next week but till this day its tha same ol car i even offered him a paintjob or a car  :tears:
> *


poor car cars should be taken away from fools like that i tryed to buy a 64 off a dude when i was 18 dude said no im fixing it up im 33 now and this car is in the same fucking spot with bushes growing over it what a waste


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:05 AM~19602737
> *shit nikka as soon as i got ahold of the one joe has i remade them copies  :biggrin:  hustlin my shit   ....tha fuck u up so lake nikka all of a sudden i want some of your moms home made chicken wings  :cheesy:
> *



WORKING ON JOES "MINES" LS :biggrin: :wow: PLAYING ANGRY BIRDS TAMBIEN! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 01:08 AM~19602758
> *WORKING ON JOES "MINES" LS :biggrin:  :wow: PLAYING ANGRY BIRDS TAMBIEN! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha fuckin adicting


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 01:09 AM~19602769
> *hahaha fuckin adicting
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :scrutinize: YOU TOO HUH!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2011, 09:03 PM~19602712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


captain save-a-ho


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 01:10 AM~19602774
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :scrutinize: YOU TOO HUH!
> *


you try the waste basket one .....


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 12:08 AM~19602758
> *WORKING ON JOES "MINES" LS :biggrin:  :wow: PLAYING ANGRY BIRDS TAMBIEN! :biggrin:
> *



you know hes out of town and i have acces to lots of kits :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 15 2011, 01:11 AM~19602784-->
> 
> 
> 
> you try the waste basket one .....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: NOT YET
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 01:12 AM~19602795
> *you know hes out of town and i have acces to lots of kits  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: YOU AINT DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 12:16 AM~19602822
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 01:16 AM~19602822
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :h5:


----------



## MARINATE

WHEN THEY COME THEY GONNA BE ON HIT! WITH SOME LEMON! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 01:22 AM~19602881
> *WHEN THEY COME THEY GONNA BE ON HIT! WITH SOME LEMON! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: leave it to my fat ass to be happy bout some chips


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 03:27 AM~19602911
> *:yes: leave it to my fat ass to be happy bout some chips
> *



:roflmao: You aint gotta be fat to appreciate chips :420: 

Or you can be like me and just get excited about food in general :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 01:59 AM~19602682
> *:biggrin: got trades :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll find somethin'!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 02:07 AM~19602749
> *i seen that on worldstar what the fucks really going on nowadays with these ghetto ass bitches  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


They're crazier than the dudes!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: only funny thing about that was that the chicks tits was flingin everywhere and half of em aint have no panties on... but yeah the ghetto population is growing at my school :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

went to work yesterday, went passed a garage on the finer side of town that had a 68-69 (cant ever tell by the bumper lights..long rectagle-ish type tails?) 2 door hardtop in black. next to it a red 67 4 door hardtop..both in great restorable shape.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

69s had the rectangles...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0  thanks D


----------



## Tonioseven

I now have more control over my anger issues. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 09:30 AM~19604366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have more control over my anger issues.  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :0 

fixable..send it to me!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 12:30 PM~19604366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have more control over my anger issues.  :roflmao:
> *



:0 Damn T! Wtf brought that on? :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

The paint kept fuckin' up and I couldn't handle it. I finally finished it though. Lol!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 12:44 PM~19604444
> *The paint kept fuckin' up and I couldn't handle it. I finally finished it though. Lol!!
> *



Yeah you finished that bitch alright :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 10:30 AM~19604366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have more control over my anger issues.  :roflmao:
> *


I don't see any paint issues now :0


----------



## undead white boy

question
what does the white horse of the four horses of the apocalypse stand for?

the red one is war.
the black one is famin.
the pale horse is death.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 15 2011, 11:22 AM~19604676
> *question
> what does the white horse of the four horses of the apocalypse stand for?
> 
> the red one is war.
> the black one is famin.
> the pale horse is death.
> *


 White horse - Conquest


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 15 2011, 10:43 AM~19604794
> *White horse  - Conquest
> *


hmm it must mean two things then because wikipedia is saying its conquest and or Pestilence


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 09:30 AM~19604366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have more control over my anger issues.  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 15 2011, 11:46 AM~19604810
> *hmm it must mean two things then because wikipedia is saying its conquest and or Pestilence
> *


Yhea. Conquest was replaced with Pestilence. They both mean PLAQUE


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 15 2011, 11:14 AM~19604953
> *Yhea. Conquest was replaced with Pestilence. They both mean PLAQUE
> *


ahh sweet thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 15 2011, 10:22 AM~19604676
> *question
> what does the white horse of the four horses of the apocalypse stand for?
> 
> the red one is war.
> the black one is famin.
> the pale horse is death.
> *


 heroin...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 15 2011, 10:22 AM~19604676
> *question
> what does the white horse of the four horses of the apocalypse stand for?
> 
> the red one is war.
> the black one is famin.
> the pale horse is death.
> *


 Are you planning to empress the lady's at the club tonight,, with your end of the 
world knowledge? maybe those are good pick up line's for goth chicks? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2011, 09:34 AM~19604387
> *:wow:  :0
> 
> fixable..send it to me!
> *


I knew somebody would say that... :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

you know... All the bs and shittalkin has got to stop... Another kool kat left bcuz of that... We suppose to enjoy the hobby and learn from one another. Im gettin to the point where im debating on posting here or not anymore. We are all adults. Lets act like it. If u dont like someone, hit tha ignore button. Simple


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 12:29 PM~19605422
> *you know... All the bs and shittalkin has got to stop... Another kool kat left bcuz of that... We suppose to enjoy the hobby and learn from one another. Im gettin to the point where im debating on posting here or not anymore. We are all adults. Lets act like it. If u dont like someone, hit tha ignore button. Simple
> *


who left now??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Phatras


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 12:29 PM~19605422
> *you know... All the bs and shittalkin has got to stop... Another kool kat left bcuz of that... We suppose to enjoy the hobby and learn from one another. Im gettin to the point where im debating on posting here or not anymore. We are all adults. Lets act like it. If u dont like someone, hit tha ignore button. Simple
> *


 Im sorry did you say something? i was busy ignoring you :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 15 2011, 04:00 PM~19605610
> *Im sorry did you say something? i was busy ignoring you :wow:
> *



:roflmao: Ok that was funny Markie! Now go to your room!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 03:29 PM~19605422
> *you know... All the bs and shittalkin has got to stop... Another kool kat left bcuz of that... We suppose to enjoy the hobby and learn from one another. Im gettin to the point where im debating on posting here or not anymore. We are all adults. Lets act like it. If u dont like someone, hit tha ignore button. Simple
> *



The BS and NEWBS will always be here. There will always be stupid topics started, There will always be 2 people arguing over bs. And it has always been here. Have to learn to look past it and keep enjoying the hobby. Enjoying the fellow members in your clubs. Have to look past the fact the some people just don't get it. New people will never look at the FAQ topic before posting a new topic. Nothing will ever change.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 15 2011, 04:48 PM~19605871
> *The BS and NEWBS will always be here. There will always be stupid topics started, There will always be 2 people arguing over bs. And it has always been here.  Have to learn to look past it and keep enjoying the hobby. Enjoying the fellow members in your clubs. Have to look past the fact the some people just don't get it. New people will never look at the FAQ topic before posting a new topic. Nothing will ever change.
> *



x2 bro. I know I've been in my share of BS, but to be honest, I've gotten to know quite a few guys because of it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 15 2011, 01:48 PM~19605871
> *The BS and NEWBS will always be here. There will always be stupid topics started, There will always be 2 people arguing over bs. And it has always been here.  Have to learn to look past it and keep enjoying the hobby.   Enjoying the fellow members in your clubs.   Have to look past the fact the some people just don't get it. New people will never look at the FAQ topic before posting a new topic. Nothing will ever change.
> *


even that seems to be a losing battle....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 15 2011, 12:48 PM~19605871
> *The BS and NEWBS will always be here. There will always be stupid topics started, There will always be 2 people arguing over bs. And it has always been here.  Have to learn to look past it and keep enjoying the hobby. Enjoying the fellow members in your clubs. Have to look past the fact the some people just don't get it. New people will never look at the FAQ topic before posting a new topic. Nothing will ever change.
> *


X2 every one needs to pull there panties up and build something and stop worrying what someone they will never meet has to say :uh: !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 15 2011, 06:44 PM~19606803
> *X-2!! And shut the fuck up and build!!!</span>*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh oh my god just shun me from the face of the earth


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 15 2011, 05:44 PM~19606803
> *X2 every one needs to pull there panties up and build something and stop worrying what someone they will never meet has to say :uh: !
> *


 X100 the bullshit has always been here it will never stop as long as people get on the board and it was masked before by people just staying busy by building and posting there progress


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2011, 08:19 PM~19607389
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh oh my god just shun me from the face of the earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2011, 08:19 PM~19607389
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh oh my god just shun me from the face of the earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happend?? is that a 73 or 74?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

a 74.... the trunk is being corrected for a vert...and the windsheild post aint right either.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2011, 08:59 PM~19607656
> *a 74.... the trunk is being corrected for a vert...and the windsheild post aint right either.
> *


hows the crome on it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

buying new chrome from modelhaus...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2011, 09:05 PM~19607692
> *buying new chrome from modelhaus...
> *


wanna sell all the old crome?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its all fucked.lmao im keeping the lights & grille but the bumpers are done. like pieces missing


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2011, 09:09 PM~19607709
> *its all fucked.lmao im keeping the lights & grille but the bumpers are done. like pieces missing
> *


why you keeping it if you buyin new shit from modelhause? you should just sell it all to me an get some loot for new shit from the hause..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 02:03 AM~19602712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh my i saw titties and ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

man this whole place is dead as hell...  its the weekend where is every one.. :happysad: i gotta go do something lay some paint/ do some body work ..SHIT MAYBE ILL CUT UP SOME MORE CARS...LOL...ill check back later an see what up! :wave:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 05:22 PM~19607407
> *X100 the bullshit has always been here it will never stop as long as people get on the board and it was masked before  by people just staying busy by building and posting there progress
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 10:27 PM~19607850
> *man this whole place is dead as hell...   its the weekend where is every one.. :happysad:  i gotta go do something lay some paint/ do some body work ..SHIT MAYBE ILL CUT UP SOME MORE CARS...LOL...ill check back later an see what up! :wave:
> *


Same here but my paint is on hold til I find a new clear.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 07:27 PM~19607850
> *man this whole place is dead as hell...   its the weekend where is every one.. :happysad:  i gotta go do something lay some paint/ do some body work ..SHIT MAYBE ILL CUT UP SOME MORE CARS...LOL...ill check back later an see what up! :wave:
> *


working on the hearse.... no model magic for me this weekend... changing a 4100 water pump....  in 21 degree weather, in the driveway , using a cell phone for light....


----------



## rollindeep408

Well in response to a few being mad that people leave here ..... Really you know no body ever really leaves here they just don't sighn on cause this is still a good sight that's what brought all the ( big dogs) here in the first place ..... This is why I posted what I sai a few days ago. How about we try to be part of a solution instead of part of a problem like by leaving and not contributing or sitting around crying about how bad it is .. I asked everyone what they thought could be part of the problem and asked for suggestions on how we could get shit on track we don't need a mod for that Jordan has already proved he will clean shit up so what's the excuse now  we should be finding a way to improve the situation and I'm starting with me by trying to post more often but I'm just me and can only do my part .. I think it's time for that handful that's in here all the time to try to step up.and post a Lil more " BRING BACK THE BUILDING !!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 07:54 PM~19608024
> *Well in response to a few being mad that people leave here ..... Really you know no body ever really leaves here they just don't sighn on cause this is still a good sight that's what brought all the ( big dogs) here in the first place ..... This is why I posted what I sai a few days ago. How about we try to be part of a solution instead of part of a problem like by leaving and not contributing  or sitting around crying about how bad it is .. I asked everyone what they thought could be part of the problem and asked for suggestions on how we could get shit on track we don't need a mod for that Jordan has already proved he will clean shit up so what's the excuse now    we should be finding a way to improve the situation and I'm starting with me by trying to post more often but I'm just me and can only do my part .. I think it's time for that handful that's in here all the time to try to step up.and post a Lil more " BRING BACK THE BUILDING !!
> *


alright dammit, i might start posting my builds again....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 06:54 PM~19608024
> *Well in response to a few being mad that people leave here ..... Really you know no body ever really leaves here they just don't sighn on cause this is still a good sight that's what brought all the ( big dogs) here in the first place ..... This is why I posted what I sai a few days ago. How about we try to be part of a solution instead of part of a problem like by leaving and not contributing  or sitting around crying about how bad it is .. I asked everyone what they thought could be part of the problem and asked for suggestions on how we could get shit on track we don't need a mod for that Jordan has already proved he will clean shit up so what's the excuse now    we should be finding a way to improve the situation and I'm starting with me by trying to post more often but I'm just me and can only do my part .. I think it's time for that handful that's in here all the time to try to step up.and post a Lil more " BRING BACK THE BUILDING !!
> *


  



> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2011, 06:57 PM~19608067
> *alright dammit, i might start posting my builds again....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 04:27 PM~19607850
> *man this whole place is dead as hell...   its the weekend where is every one.. :happysad:  i gotta go do something lay some paint/ do some body work ..SHIT MAYBE ILL CUT UP SOME MORE CARS...LOL...ill check back later an see what up! :wave:
> *


workin on rebuilding my old lowrider bike for a memorial cruise tomorrow for a homie that passed away.... i got pics on my facebook if you're a friend :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 10:54 PM~19608024
> *Well in response to a few being mad that people leave here ..... Really you know no body ever really leaves here they just don't sighn on cause this is still a good sight that's what brought all the ( big dogs) here in the first place ..... This is why I posted what I sai a few days ago. How about we try to be part of a solution instead of part of a problem like by leaving and not contributing  or sitting around crying about how bad it is .. I asked everyone what they thought could be part of the problem and asked for suggestions on how we could get shit on track we don't need a mod for that Jordan has already proved he will clean shit up so what's the excuse now    we should be finding a way to improve the situation and I'm starting with me by trying to post more often but I'm just me and can only do my part .. I think it's time for that handful that's in here all the time to try to step up.and post a Lil more " BRING BACK THE BUILDING !!
> *



RD, ok Im all for what you just said.  I know my ass hasn't posted a lot of "pictures" but I sure as hell have been on here making friends  SO, on that note, Markie has done a DAMN good job at tryin to get people back to building with this wagon build-off! And Drag-Lo did the dually build off so we've GOT people building! It's just a matter of people NOT building! :biggrin: Either way, we'll whip this site back into shape 



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2011, 11:23 PM~19608224
> *workin on rebuilding my old lowrider bike for a memorial cruise tomorrow for a homie that passed away.... i got pics on my facebook if you're a friend  :wow:
> *



Sorry to hear about your homie Gil.


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 10:27 PM~19607850
> *man this whole place is dead as hell...   its the weekend where is every one.. :happysad:  i gotta go do something lay some paint/ do some body work ..SHIT MAYBE ILL CUT UP SOME MORE CARS...LOL...ill check back later an see what up! :wave:
> *



layin some primer on ANOTHER project i got goin :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 09:30 PM~19607864
> *Same here but my paint is on hold til I find a new clear.
> *


i use testors high gloss...alot of people may think im crazy but i love the shit!!
get a can an try it out some day! i do a light coat let it set for about 15min... go an do a second coat that cover's the whole car good.. next day wet sand the lil dirt.. dust spots cause there will be a few...lol.. then a nice kinda heavy coat not to much just enuogh to cover everything with no over spray or dull spots..then that bitch has to dry for like 3 days i dont know what it is with this clear but takes forever to dry.... sometimes ill wait a week depends how heavy i go..but shit man after i do 3,600/4,000/6,000/8,000 an then the 12,000 looks like glass.... :wow: :biggrin: this is just what has been working great for me everyone does it there own way with all kinds of different shit.. im cheap..lol....one day ill get the good auto shit..with a couple sweet guns..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 10:17 PM~19608667
> *i use testors high gloss...alot of people may think im crazy but i love the shit!!
> get a can an try it out some day! i do a light coat let it set for about 15min... go an do a second coat that cover's the whole car good.. next day wet sand the lil dirt.. dust spots cause there will be a few...lol.. then a nice kinda heavy coat  not to much just enuogh to cover everything with no over spray or dull spots..then that bitch has to dry for like 3 days i dont know what it is with this clear but takes forever to dry.... sometimes ill wait a week depends how heavy i go..but shit man after i do 3,600/4,000/6,000/8,000 an then the 12,000 looks like glass.... :wow:  :biggrin: this is just what has been working great for me everyone does it there own way with all kinds of different shit.. im cheap..lol....one day ill get the good auto shit..with a couple sweet guns..
> *



Try upol ask Eddie what's up he addicted now too and no where near 3 days to dry and looks fuckin wet before buffing


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 10:23 PM~19608716
> *Try upol ask Eddie what's up he addicted now too and no where near 3 days to dry and looks fuckin wet before buffing
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 











UPOL IS THE SHIT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 11:23 PM~19608716
> *Try upol ask Eddie what's up he addicted now too and no where near 3 days to dry and looks fuckin wet before buffing
> *


what is it?? that testors high gloss goes on kinda heavy almost like the shit is to thick.. it take time to dry an a bitch to polish like any clear im sure but looks slick.. mini told me about some nason 498 clear..


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 10:31 PM~19608789
> *what is it?? that testors high gloss goes on kinda heavy  almost like the shit is to thick.. it take time to dry an a bitch to polish like any clear im sure  but looks slick..  mini told me about some nason 498 clear..
> *


UPOL IS IN A CAN BROTHA


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 08:31 PM~19608789
> *what is it?? that testors high gloss goes on kinda heavy  almost like the shit is to thick.. it take time to dry an a bitch to polish like any clear im sure  but looks slick..  mini told me about some nason 498 clear..
> *


Testors is enamel usually takes longer to dry


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 16 2011, 12:23 AM~19608716
> *Try upol ask Eddie what's up he addicted now too and no where near 3 days to dry and looks fuckin wet before buffing
> *


Enamel or laquer? I'm kinda partial to enamel paint right now. Plan on laquer in the near future though.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 15 2011, 10:36 PM~19608847
> *Testors is enamel usually takes longer to dry
> *


Yup one of the many reasons I hate enamel urethane is the way to go


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 09:17 PM~19608667
> *i use testors high gloss...alot of people may think im crazy but i love the shit!!
> get a can an try it out some day! i do a light coat let it set for about 15min... go an do a second coat that cover's the whole car good.. next day wet sand the lil dirt.. dust spots cause there will be a few...lol.. then a nice kinda heavy coat  not to much just enuogh to cover everything with no over spray or dull spots..then that bitch has to dry for like 3 days i dont know what it is with this clear but takes forever to dry.... sometimes ill wait a week depends how heavy i go..but shit man after i do 3,600/4,000/6,000/8,000 an then the 12,000 looks like glass.... :wow:  :biggrin: this is just what has been working great for me everyone does it there own way with all kinds of different shit.. im cheap..lol....one day ill get the good auto shit..with a couple sweet guns..
> *


YEP I USE THE TESTORS OR THE U-POL THAT HAS THE LITTLE PIN ACTIVATOR THINGY IN THE BOTTOM. I SWORE BY THE TESTORS FOR YEARS, AND ITS STILL A REALLY GREAT CLEAR WHEN I DONT FEEL LIKE GOING TO THE SHOP AND DRAGGING OUT ALL THE PAINT SUPPLIES....


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 11:34 PM~19608817
> *UPOL IS IN A CAN BROTHA
> *


is that the shit once you start to use it you better have like 2-3 body's to clear ...
cause once you use it you have to use the whole thing ? ya cant just do one car put it on the rack to use another time.. :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 09:42 PM~19608924
> *is that the shit once you start to use  it you better have like 2-3 body's to clear ...
> cause once you use it you have to use the whole thing ? ya cant just do one car put it on the rack to use another time.. :happysad:
> *


:yessad: BUTS IT IS BAD ASS SHIT...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2011, 10:40 PM~19608896
> *YEP I USE THE TESTORS OR THE U-POL THAT HAS THE LITTLE PIN ACTIVATOR THINGY IN THE BOTTOM.  I SWORE BY THE TESTORS FOR YEARS, AND ITS STILL A REALLY GREAT CLEAR WHEN I DONT FEEL LIKE GOING TO THE SHOP AND DRAGGING OUT ALL THE PAINT SUPPLIES....
> *


Yup that's where I get lazy cleaning 2k clear out of airbrush  but the finish is everybit worth it next best thing is upol....... Or spraymax but spray max you wanna line up a few things to paint cause once you break the activated inside you got a pot life


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 10:42 PM~19608924
> *is that the shit once you start to use  it you better have like 2-3 body's to clear ...
> cause once you use it you have to use the whole thing ? ya cant just do one car put it on the rack to use another time.. :happysad:
> *


NEGATIVE I HAVE MY CAN FOR 2 MONTHS NOW AND IT STILL IS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 11:38 PM~19608866
> *Enamel or laquer? I'm kinda partial to enamel paint right now. Plan on laquer in the near future though.
> *


i like the enamel clear cause i can use it with both laquaer too.. ive done spayed laquer over enamel 2 times wasnt a good idea...lol... :angry: 
the laquer clear in the can no matter who makes it i think is too thin an dont build up like i want.. it sure does dry faster thuogh..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 10:42 PM~19608924
> *is that the shit once you start to use  it you better have like 2-3 body's to clear ...
> cause once you use it you have to use the whole thing ? ya cant just do one car put it on the rack to use another time.. :happysad:
> *


Not with upol it's a large ass can that you use whenever that's what's on that 61 Eddie posted


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 09:46 PM~19608964
> *Not with upol it's a large ass can that you use whenever that's what's on that 61 Eddie posted
> *


MAYBE IM THINKING A DIFFERENT ONE, BUT THE U-POL I BOUGHT WAS IN A SILVER CAN, IT HAS A RED PIN YOU HAVE TO PUSH ON THE BOTTOM TO LET THE HARDENER OUT INTO THE CLEAR. IT HAS A LIMITED SHELF LIFE ONCE MIXED...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 11:45 PM~19608956
> *NEGATIVE I HAVE MY CAN FOR 2 MONTHS NOW AND IT STILL IS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


cool im going to get some of it an try it out for sure!! thanks for the tips


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 10:46 PM~19608962
> *i like the enamel clear cause i can use it with both laquaer too.. ive done spayed laquer over enamel 2 times  wasnt a good idea...lol... :angry:
> the laquer clear in the can no matter who makes it i think is too thin an dont build up like i want.. it sure does dry faster thuogh..
> *


Upol is a urethane


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 16 2011, 12:46 AM~19608962
> *i like the enamel clear cause i can use it with both laquaer too.. ive done spayed laquer over enamel 2 times  wasnt a good idea...lol... :angry:
> the laquer clear in the can no matter who makes it i think is too thin an dont build up like i want.. it sure does dry faster thuogh..
> *


That's one thing I haven't done yet is spray laquer over enamel (I listen unlike some other UN NAMED people) :biggrin: .


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 15 2011, 10:46 PM~19608964-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not with upol it's a large ass can that you use whenever that's what's on that 61 Eddie posted
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2011, 10:47 PM~19608978
> *MAYBE IM THINKING A DIFFERENT ONE, BUT THE U-POL I BOUGHT WAS IN A SILVER CAN, IT HAS A RED PIN YOU HAVE TO PUSH ON THE BOTTOM TO LET THE HARDENER OUT INTO THE CLEAR. IT HAS A LIMITED SHELF LIFE ONCE MIXED...
> *



PICS OF CANS IN 2 MINUTES...I GOT BOTH OF THEM. THE ONE REV IS TALKING ABOUT IS GOOD SHIT BUT YOU CAN ONLY USE IT ONCE :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2011, 10:47 PM~19608978
> *MAYBE IM THINKING A DIFFERENT ONE, BUT THE U-POL I BOUGHT WAS IN A SILVER CAN, IT HAS A RED PIN YOU HAVE TO PUSH ON THE BOTTOM TO LET THE HARDENER OUT INTO THE CLEAR. IT HAS A LIMITED SHELF LIFE ONCE MIXED...
> *


Your right there is two versions spraymax is the same thing you just said


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 16 2011, 12:48 AM~19608985
> *Upol is a urethane
> *


So what paint can you spray this over safely???


----------



## SlammdSonoma

since were on a subject of paint. Just sprayed my GTR..it has some junk in the first coat of paint..the color is testors blazing black laquer.. it has flake in it and if i wet sanded that it would mess that up..right? Does clearing over the lil hair dust mites on it and wet sand then take care of the problem?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2011, 10:50 PM~19609017
> *since were on a subject of paint.  Just sprayed my GTR..it has some junk in the first coat of paint..the color is testors blazing black laquer..  it has flake in it and if i wet sanded that it would mess that up..right?  Does clearing over the lil hair dust mites on it and wet sand then take care of the problem?
> *



LET IT DRY REAL GOOD BEFORE WET SANDING. GOT PICS?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 09:49 PM~19608999
> *Your right there is two versions spraymax is the same thing you just said
> *


WE USE IT IN JAMBS SOMETIMES FOR INSURANCE WORK, BEATS MIXING UP A GUN FULL OF CLEAR... :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

SPRAYMAX CAN ONLY BE USED ONCE, GOOD SHT THOUGH HAVE ABOUT 4 TO 5 CARS READY TO CLEAR LOL!










UPOL CAN BE USED ALL THE TIME...REAL GOOD SHIT RIGHT HERE


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 10:50 PM~19609009
> *So what paint can you spray this over safely???
> *


Well I always use urethane paint or waterbase but I did once spray over the 66 I got from Eddie Wich I think was enamel an it's fine just don't lay it on heavy or it will re wet the enamel


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2011, 12:54 AM~19609050
> *SPRAYMAX CAN ONLY BE USED ONCE, GOOD SHT THOUGH HAVE ABOUT 4 TO 5 CARS READY TO CLEAR LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPOL CAN BE USED ALL THE TIME...REAL GOOD SHIT RIGHT HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And where can i find it? Paint stores?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 16 2011, 12:55 AM~19609061
> *Well I always use urethane paint or waterbase but I did once spray over the 66 I got from Eddie Wich I think was enamel an it's fine just don't lay it on heavy or it will re wet the enamel
> *


Now, where can I get it at????


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2011, 10:53 PM~19609035
> *WE USE IT IN JAMBS SOMETIMES FOR INSURANCE WORK, BEATS MIXING UP A GUN FULL OF CLEAR...  :cheesy:
> *


Shit that spraymax that Eddie just posted I've painted small car parts with it shit is wett as fuck no buffing required


----------



## Reverend Hearse

CLEAR #1 IS WHAT I HAVE, I DIDNT KNOW IT WOULD LAST ANY DECENT AMOUNT OF TIME, I USUALLY BRING IT HOME FROM THE SHOP WHENEVER WE USE IT, AND HAVE A BODY OR 2 READY TO GO....


----------



## rollindeep408

Any automotive paint store should carry it or search online I think you can order from a paint store online


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2011, 09:52 PM~19609027
> *LET IT DRY REAL GOOD BEFORE WET SANDING. GOT PICS?
> *


i do actually!! but not of the problem itself..just of the color of the car..if that would help...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2011, 11:50 PM~19609017
> *since were on a subject of paint.  Just sprayed my GTR..it has some junk in the first coat of paint..the color is testors blazing black laquer..  it has flake in it and if i wet sanded that it would mess that up..right?  Does clearing over the lil hair dust mites on it and wet sand then take care of the problem?
> *


i did my black 65 bonni with that paint went to wet sand it .. yeah not a good idea i should have already know this but when you wet sand it your cutting the edges of the flakes too an now you have a light spot.. i had to re-paint the whole car..


----------



## 8-Ball

ok so i have a paint question cause i saw someone say they use water based paints to paint with. i have that createx paint and cant figure out how to use it for models any suggestion?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 10:09 PM~19609189
> *i did my black 65 bonni with that paint  went to wet sand it .. yeah not a good idea i should have already know this but when you wet sand it your cutting the edges of the flakes too an now you have a light spot.. i had to re-paint the whole car..
> *


 :0 

i guess thats where my second question comes in then..do i clear over the problem? Cuz if i cut the flake, this cars gonna get ugly fast. :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2011, 10:13 PM~19609223
> *:0
> 
> i guess thats where my second question comes in then..do i clear over the problem?  Cuz if i cut the flake, this cars gonna get ugly fast. :uh:
> *


IF ITS A SUPER SMALL BLEM , YOU COULD GET AWAY WITH IT, BUT YOU ARE BEST OFF SANDING IT OUT WITH 1500-2000 AND DUDTING MORE COLOR ON...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 15 2011, 10:12 PM~19609220
> *ok so i have a paint question cause i saw someone say they use water based paints to paint with. i have that createx paint and cant figure out how to use it for models any suggestion?
> *


theres a guy on my 1:1 model club that does all his paint work with createx, thru his airbrush..then uses future floor wax for his clear. Amazing results.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2011, 10:14 PM~19609231
> *IF ITS A SUPER SMALL BLEM , YOU COULD GET AWAY WITH IT, BUT YOU ARE BEST OFF SANDING IT OUT WITH 1500-2000 AND DUDTING MORE COLOR ON...
> *


its right on top of the car & is clearly visable. may try that


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2011, 11:14 PM~19609232
> *theres a guy on my 1:1 model club that does all his paint work with createx, thru his airbrush..then uses future floor wax for his clear.  Amazing results.
> *


thanks homie i might have to try it out. by chance do you have any pics of his work?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

my midnight mess..lol...everynight its like this..im workinon both my custom elco's tonight an prob...for the next week. :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 15 2011, 10:17 PM~19609249
> *thanks homie i might have to try it out. by chance do you have any pics of his work?
> *


yes i do. Check out Steve Linngren of ACME. he does kustoms, scratchbuilds and a lil bit of whatever. Check the site out..some awesome builders over there. 
http://www.opentrackaction.com/acmeforum/s...read.php?t=1220


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres a 68 Buick skylark he did ...

http://www.opentrackaction.com/acmeforum/s...read.php?t=1198


----------



## Hydrohype

Okay so am in food 4 less with my mom today.. and this ugly, tall skinny 
lady with hot pants, walked by me and made some kind of comment 
while lookin in my direction.. my mom gave her a mean look.. 
15 minutes later while I am bagging my moms grocery's this bitch must have ditched 
her husband in the car because i turn around to pick up a paper bag.. 
and there she is.. :uh: she handed me a balled up napkin and told me to call her..
where the fuck is the sign on my body that says, I like wack jobs with ugly figures?
what the fuck.. she looked like hell.. she was bony with hot pants on with no ass..
about 60 years old... what the fuck.. some voodoo bitch must have put a spell on me a long time ago.. because the ugly ones single me out with a vengeance..
I hate this shit..and i know her and her husband must be broke because they were at 
food 4 less... i cant even black male the cheating ugly skeleton bitch..
(I got home, and the note said) call me tomorrow! why cant the fine honeys 
or less grotesk females get at me like that? i might call her tomorrow and take a picture of her. and put her cheating ass on Ugly ass hell fest...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 02:39 AM~19609834
> *Okay so am in food 4 less with my mom today..  and this ugly, tall skinny
> lady with hot pants, walked by me and made some kind of comment
> while lookin in my direction..  my mom gave her a mean look..
> 15 minutes later while I am bagging my moms grocery's this bitch must have ditched
> her husband in the car because i turn around to pick up a paper bag..
> and there she is.. :uh:  she handed me a balled up napkin and told me to call her..
> where the fuck is the sign on my body that says, I like wack jobs with ugly figures?
> what the fuck.. she looked like hell.. she was bony with hot pants on with no ass..
> about 60 years old...  what the fuck.. some voodoo bitch must have put a spell on me a long time ago.. because the ugly ones single me out with a vengeance..
> I hate this shit..and i know her and her husband must be broke because they were at
> food 4 less... i cant even black male the cheating ugly skeleton bitch..
> (I got home, and the note said) call me tomorrow! why cant the fine honeys
> or less grotesk  females get at me like that?  i might call her tomorrow and take a picture of her. and put her cheating ass on Ugly ass hell fest...
> *


Ugly bitches need love too, nephew. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 15 2011, 11:39 PM~19609834
> *Okay so am in food 4 less with my mom today..  and this ugly, tall skinny
> lady with hot pants, walked by me and made some kind of comment
> while lookin in my direction..  my mom gave her a mean look..
> 15 minutes later while I am bagging my moms grocery's this bitch must have ditched
> her husband in the car because i turn around to pick up a paper bag..
> and there she is.. :uh:  she handed me a balled up napkin and told me to call her..
> where the fuck is the sign on my body that says, I like wack jobs with ugly figures?
> what the fuck.. she looked like hell.. she was bony with hot pants on with no ass..
> about 60 years old...  what the fuck.. some voodoo bitch must have put a spell on me a long time ago.. because the ugly ones single me out with a vengeance..
> I hate this shit..and i know her and her husband must be broke because they were at
> food 4 less... i cant even black male the cheating ugly skeleton bitch..
> (I got home, and the note said) call me tomorrow! why cant the fine honeys
> or less grotesk  females get at me like that?  i might call her tomorrow and take a picture of her. and put her cheating ass on Ugly ass hell fest...
> *


AWW C'MON MARKIE, UGLY/FAT/ GROTESQUE BITCHES NEED LOVE TOO!

*EDIT, SOME DAYS I WISH I COULD EVEN GET THE UGLY ONES, DO YOU KNOW WHAT ITS LIKE TO BE BALD IN ALL THE WRONG PLACES, HAIRY IN OTHERS AND FAT? THE ONLY THING I GOT GOING IS I DRIVE CADILLACS!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 15 2011, 11:39 PM~19609834
> *Okay so am in food 4 less with my mom today..  and this ugly, tall skinny
> lady with hot pants, walked by me and made some kind of comment
> while lookin in my direction..  my mom gave her a mean look..
> 15 minutes later while I am bagging my moms grocery's this bitch must have ditched
> her husband in the car because i turn around to pick up a paper bag..
> and there she is.. :uh:  she handed me a balled up napkin and told me to call her..
> where the fuck is the sign on my body that says, I like wack jobs with ugly figures?
> what the fuck.. she looked like hell.. she was bony with hot pants on with no ass..
> about 60 years old...  what the fuck.. some voodoo bitch must have put a spell on me a long time ago.. because the ugly ones single me out with a vengeance..
> I hate this shit..and i know her and her husband must be broke because they were at
> food 4 less... i cant even black male the cheating ugly skeleton bitch..
> (I got home, and the note said) call me tomorrow! why cant the fine honeys
> or less grotesk  females get at me like that?  i might call her tomorrow and take a picture of her. and put her cheating ass on Ugly ass hell fest...
> *


you gonna get mad but ive pulled some hot ass bitches riding a bicycle


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 16 2011, 02:43 AM~19609861
> *AWW C'MON MARKIE, UGLY/FAT/ GROTESQUE BITCHES NEED LOVE TOO!
> 
> *EDIT, SOME DAYS I WISH I COULD EVEN GET THE UGLY ONES, DO YOU KNOW WHAT ITS LIKE TO BE BALD IN ALL THE WRONG PLACES, HAIRY IN OTHERS AND FAT? THE ONLY THING I GOT GOING IS I DRIVE CADILLACS!
> *


Bein crosseyed don't help none. :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 11:55 PM~19609919
> *Bein crosseyed don't help none. :roflmao:
> *


I STAY BEHIND LOCS....  BUT NO IT DONT HELP NONE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 15 2011, 08:39 PM~19609834
> *Okay so am in food 4 less with my mom today..  and this ugly, tall skinny
> lady with hot pants, walked by me and made some kind of comment
> while lookin in my direction..  my mom gave her a mean look..
> 15 minutes later while I am bagging my moms grocery's this bitch must have ditched
> her husband in the car because i turn around to pick up a paper bag..
> and there she is.. :uh:  she handed me a balled up napkin and told me to call her..
> where the fuck is the sign on my body that says, I like wack jobs with ugly figures?
> what the fuck.. she looked like hell.. she was bony with hot pants on with no ass..
> about 60 years old...  what the fuck.. some voodoo bitch must have put a spell on me a long time ago.. because the ugly ones single me out with a vengeance..
> I hate this shit..and i know her and her husband must be broke because they were at
> food 4 less... i cant even black male the cheating ugly skeleton bitch..
> (I got home, and the note said) call me tomorrow! why cant the fine honeys
> or less grotesk  females get at me like that?  i might call her tomorrow and take a picture of her. and put her cheating ass on Ugly ass hell fest...
> *


I ate her pussy like a third world starving child -hydro 12/30/2010 Random **** Off topic

:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2011, 03:08 AM~19609978
> *I ate her pussy like a third world starving child -hydro 12/30/2010 Random **** Off topic
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2011, 01:08 AM~19609978
> *I ate her pussy like a third world starving child -hydro 12/30/2010 Random **** Off topic
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you a cold dude :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2011, 09:51 PM~19610125
> *you a cold dude  :biggrin:
> *


i got the AC on in my room..... so you're partially correct sir :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 11:41 PM~19609848
> *Ugly bitches need love too, nephew. :biggrin:
> *


 fuck that, let her get that shit from her husband.. its not fuckin fair..
I strongly protest.. they dont have to be fine.. but i draw the line at horror 
story lookin bitch's... I am surprised she could form words in any language?
I half expected her to growl and grunt...

Hey Eso? remember we were talking about the front wheel drive Cadi that i had
back in the day? and I told you i put vogues on it with some Lorenzo style rims?
I found some pics in a hiddin file..




















































every blue moon, i was lucky enough to partner up with a female that i was actually attracted too.. thats when going to a car show was not painful..


----------



## Hydrohype

she wanted me to be fatter in the stomach? we had our issues? but i really did 
not give her the chance that i think I should have..
i still smile when i think about her.. I fucked up big time,, i liked her more than i 
was willing to admit.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 15 2011, 11:25 PM~19610363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she wanted me to be fatter in the stomach? we had our issues? but i really did
> not give her the chance that i think I should have..
> i still smile when i think about her.. I fucked up big time,, i liked her more than i
> was willing to admit..  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HONCHO, avidinha

BORING MOFOS..... ITS ONLY 5 AM HERE, WHERE THE FUCK ALL YALL AT?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You guys need to pick this up and try it ! Once you use it you'll never use clear in a spray can again !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2011, 04:11 AM~19610475
> *You  guys  need  to  pick  this  up  and  try  it !  Once  you    use  it  you'll  never  use  clear  in  a  spray  can  again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


497 been replaced...  its only 496 or 498... at least at auto color on 23rd.... and i loved the 497....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 16 2011, 06:13 AM~19610478
> *497 been replaced...   its only 496 or 498... at least at auto color on 23rd.... and i loved the 497....
> *


Spray paint and supply carry it ! They are also on 23 1 block down from Noland ! I just bought a whole gallon with act. for $80.00 !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2011, 06:11 AM~19610475
> *You  guys  need  to  pick  this  up  and  try  it !  Once  you    use  it  you'll  never  use  clear  in  a  spray  can  again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's what I use


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2011, 02:11 PM~19610475
> *You  guys  need  to  pick  this  up  and  try  it !  Once  you    use  it  you'll  never  use  clear  in  a  spray  can  again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm using DuPont 3800S - ChromaClear HS and I love this stuff. 








(dont notice the shit that went into the clear because of the dirty airbrush :angry: )


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

PIMPIN AINT EASY!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 16 2011, 12:56 PM~19611303
> *PIMPIN AINT EASY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He's lookin like Steve Harvey in that pic. :roflmao:



Just fuckin wit ya nephew.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 12:10 PM~19611374
> *He's lookin like Steve Harvey in that pic. :roflmao:
> Just fuckin wit ya nephew.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 16 2011, 09:56 AM~19611303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 10:31 AM~19611492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Lmao; Not fuckin Puddy Tang,,, Damm Listen I was a hustler back then,

but I had alot of delivery's in alot of different kind of circles. so I needed the Nerd 
look.. so I would not look like I was going to rob the place...
damm,, I guess I had that commin.. :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 10:59 AM~19611681
> *Lmao;  Not fuckin Puddy Tang,,, Damm  Listen I was a hustler back then,
> 
> but I had alot of delivery's in alot of different kind of circles.  so I needed the Nerd
> look..  so I would not look like I was going to rob the place...
> damm,, I guess I had that commin.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i know about that but whats with the open shirt look


for real tho that picture is older than pootie tang is a character someone saw you and took the idea


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 11:33 AM~19611840
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i know about that but whats with the open shirt look
> for real tho that picture is older than pootie tang is a character someone saw you and took the idea
> *


 (lets see? early to mid 90's?) I guess I really was poindexter... but damm every
now and then.. i came up.. but they are always married when an catch a attractive
lady that is closer to my age.... 
I really wish I had of fought to keep the girl in the last picture.. it sucks that she cant call me anymore because I changed my number in 2009 because of my psycho ex that I 
kicked out of my place in 2004.. that bitch would still be calling me today if she could..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2011, 05:11 AM~19610475
> *You  guys  need  to  pick  this  up  and  try  it !  Once  you    use  it  you'll  never  use  clear  in  a  spray  can  again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I use ppg 2055 and dcx61 just hate cleaning the gun out so clearin fro
A can on my porch is easier when it's cold my garage is separate from my house


----------



## Esoteric

some people need to lighten up whats lowrider modeling about?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 11:50 AM~19611909
> *(lets see? early to mid 90's?)  I guess I really was poindexter... but damm every
> now and then.. i came up..  but they are always married when an catch a attractive
> lady that is closer to my age....
> I really wish I had of fought to keep the girl in the last picture..  it sucks that she cant call me anymore because I changed my number in 2009 because of my psycho ex that I
> kicked out of my place in 2004.. that bitch would still be calling me today if she could..
> *


go to college get a younger yet still mature girl.


----------



## grimreaper69

Just went to AuotZone and picked these up. Was it a good choice? They didn't have much.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 12:09 PM~19612021
> *Just went to AuotZone and picked these up. Was it a good choice? They didn't have much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its supposed to be the same colors but ive heard the formula is different


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 01:10 PM~19612026
> *its supposed to be the same colors but ive heard the formula is different
> *


friend of mine got new front lip for his car and used the perfect match and clear ...it really looks good


----------



## grimreaper69

Couldn't wait to see the color. Lays down smooth, but it did start lifting on the other side and on the floor of the bed where it went on a little thick. Exact color I was goin for though.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 01:08 PM~19612010
> *some people need to lighten up whats lowrider modeling about?
> *


Care to elaborate ? What do you mean ?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 16 2011, 12:32 PM~19612153
> *Care to elaborate ? What do you mean ?
> *


homie got all bent out of shape for nothing
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19610088


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he said its because its full of bs, and the bs'ers are drowning out the builders, i couldnt convince him to ease up though


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 12:35 PM~19612168
> *homie got all bent out of shape for nothing
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19610088
> *



its not really a small issue!! weve been talking about this for a long time!! new useless topics!! theres a random pic post, and our own personal threads!! there are way to many people on this forum these days reposting the same shit and starting new topics and bitching about stupid shit, and ripping people off! 

I dont blame them for leaving!! 

THAT SAID.... if 1 of you guys are looking... PM me where you are going!! 

if your going where the retards arent, i wanna come too!!

this model forum most likely will be removed from layitlow, and or will be full more so than now with people doing the same shit!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

this is an exert from my own thread.. and my own post..
(first amendment and all that)

Its no secret that i dont paint much.. and i never BMf.. so I might be cutting my own 
throat by saying what i am about to say...
STOP FUCKING THREATING TO LEAVE! YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE WOMEN
WHO DONT HAVE THE GUTS TO GET OUT OF A BAD MARRIAGE...
YOU DONT LIKE THIS SITE? PACK YOUR BAGS AND KICK ROCKS
(more in my own thread, read it or dont read it..) as long as i dont get ripped off
for money or for models? why would I have a reason to not like this site? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

Well the shit isn't going to be any different on other threads it's life step out your front door and count how long till you come across a dumb ass it's gonna happen so what you gonna do then move !!?!?!?!? Seriously just move past it and we know who the thieving fucking assholes are don't buy from them :uh: or just keep bouncing around forum to forum fuck it it's your choices but I bet money they will be on here ninja status


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 16 2011, 04:47 PM~19612517
> *Well the shit isn't going to be any different on other threads it's life step out your front door and count how long till you come across a dumb ass it's gonna happen so what you gonna do then move !!?!?!?!? Seriously  just move past it and we know who the thieving fucking assholes are don't buy from them  :uh: or just keep bouncing around forum to forum fuck it it's your choices but I bet money they will be on here ninja status
> *



It's all entertaining to say the least.


----------



## pancho1969

^^ x2 :cheesy: I'm wasting my building time reading all the cry baby's bs haha



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 16 2011, 12:47 PM~19612517
> *Well the shit isn't going to be any different on other threads it's life step out your front door and count how long till you come across a dumb ass it's gonna happen so what you gonna do then move !!?!?!?!? Seriously  just move past it and we know who the thieving fucking assholes are don't buy from them  :uh: or just keep bouncing around forum to forum fuck it it's your choices but I bet money they will be on here ninja status
> *


X2


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 16 2011, 01:59 PM~19612593
> *^^ x2  :cheesy: I'm wasting my building time reading all the cry baby's bs haha
> X2
> *


i get shit done regardless


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 03:07 PM~19612642
> *i get shit done regardless
> *


Our right bro I'm just gonna go back to ignoring this shit like I always do and just do my thing  
There is no getting through to people who don't wana stop the drama


----------



## pancho1969

Markie I know you posted this in your own thread but you should have posted it here so everyone can read  



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 12:28 PM~19612413
> *I figured I would write my latest rant in my own thread..
> the truth is I spend time every place else but my own thread, because I figure I dont
> have anything new to look at. or post..
> but what I want to write about now? is in reference to all the people complaining
> in off topic about the model forums in general....
> Its no secret that i dont paint much.. and i never BMf.. so I might be cutting my own
> throat by saying what i am about to say...
> STOP FUCKING THREATING TO LEAVE!  YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE WOMEN
> WHO DONT HAVE THE GUTS TO GET OUT OF A BAD MARRIAGE...
> YOU DONT LIKE THIS SITE? PACK YOUR BAGS AND KICK ROCKS..
> AND SHUT THE DOOR BEHIND YOU..  EVERYONE IS CRYING ABOUT THE SAD STATE
> OF THIS SITE..  ITS SEEMS TO ME THIS BITCH IS RUNNING SMOOTHLY UNTIL SOMEONE COMPLAINS'..  YOU GOT A REMOTE? SHUT THE FUCK UP. CHANGE THE
> CHANNEL AND MOVE ON :biggrin:  MAYBE OPRAH WILL START A MODEL FORUM
> JUST FOR YOU!  man I complain about my own builds? other people get on hear
> and complain that other people are not building enough? or posting a thread that they dont like? what kind of shit is that? is a new thread taking money out of your own pocket?  Get over yourselves.. whats funny? is the people that do leave?
> come back and jock other peoples shit anyway?  (fuckin model ninja's)
> like I bet they read this shit.. but they say they dont.. because they are to cool to give any validity to something that the Hydro would say..(mis me with that) I am hear to stay.. with my word typing, non painting non foiling ass.. all day long..
> LAYITLOW FOR LIFE MOTHER FUCKERS.. IF YOU GONNA GO..
> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU WAITING FOR...
> ROLL MOTHER FUCKIN CALL...........  that was fun... :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 16 2011, 02:15 PM~19612696
> *Our right bro I'm just gonna go back to ignoring this shit like I always do and just do my thing
> There is no getting through to people who don't wana stop the drama
> *


thats how ive been recently, more build time than tryin to keep up with the drama lines on here anymore. Some shit bothers me, but i let it go cuz it wont fix or solve shit to add to the fire.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2011, 02:08 AM~19609978
> *I ate her pussy like a third world starving child -hydro 12/30/2010 Random **** Off topic
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 16 2011, 02:43 PM~19612865
> *Markie I know you posted this in your own thread but you should have posted it here so everyone can read
> :h5:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Posted by one the baddest henchmen on this site! i consider that an honor..
thanks panch! thats all i am saying. put in work like this fool? but dont threaten 
to leave.. and then say its our fault because some of us have fun when were not 
building.. none of us is holding a gun to anybody's head..telling them to not bust out
a model.. granted its painting weather today here in Cali.. 80 plus outside..
but Im going on a bicycle ride... paace...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2011, 12:08 AM~19609978
> *I ate her pussy like a third world starving child -hydro 12/30/2010 Random **** Off topic
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 yea, i still laugh every time i read that shit..
aint no living that one down.. :uh:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 03:03 PM~19613264
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Posted by one the baddest henchmen on this site!  i consider that an honor..
> thanks panch!  thats all i am saying.  put in work like this fool? but dont threaten
> to leave.. and then say its our fault because some of us have fun when were not
> building.. none of us is holding a gun to anybody's head..telling them to not bust out
> a model.. granted its painting weather today here in Cali.. 80 plus outside..
> but Im going on a bicycle ride... paace...
> *


----------



## darkside customs

Well, I am done complaining about the bs and drama... I aint goin nowhere, and you fuckers cant do nothin about that.... I enjoy shootin the shit and seeing all your bad ass builds and have met some great people on here....

Like Evan said the other day to me in a PM, we can make this place better.... It may not be the same like it was before, but it will be better than it has been...


----------



## darkside customs

Im here, so where the fuck is the rest of the Night Crew at?? This topic needs to have some action goin... 
Dont make me break out the fat ladies...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 02:10 AM~19616940
> *Im here, so where the fuck is the rest of the Night Crew at?? This topic needs to have some action goin...
> Dont make me break out the fat ladies...*


 :barf: hno: :sprint:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:10 PM~19616940
> *Im here, so where the fuck is the rest of the Night Crew at?? This topic needs to have some action goin...
> Dont make me break out the fat ladies...
> *


FAT LADIES?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :barf: :barf: :barf: :sprint:


----------



## darkside customs

I see Ann Landers is busy typing a long ass reply on here....

Come on Hydro, dont dissapoint me


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Jan 16 2011, 11:12 PM~19616954-->
> 
> 
> 
> FAT LADIES?
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :sprint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second that... :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:10 PM~19616940
> *Im here, so where the fuck is the rest of the Night Crew at?? This topic needs to have some action goin...
> Dont make me break out the fat ladies...
> *


waht it do? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 02:16 AM~19616987
> *I see Ann Landers is busy typing a long ass reply on here....
> 
> Come on Hydro, dont dissapoint me
> *


I was bout to say get ready for a book, grab a beer and some popcorn.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 10:17 PM~19617007
> *I was bout to say get ready for a book, grab a beer and some popcorn.
> *


No beer here tonite, but I do got some Tequila.....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 10:17 PM~19616999
> *I second that... :uh:
> waht it do? :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Cathy, how you doin? 

Hey, if you ever want one of my rust bucket paint jobs, let me know bro, Ill hook it up for you real nice homie...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 11:17 PM~19617007
> *I was bout to say get ready for a book, grab a beer and some popcorn.
> *


popcorn- check
beer- fuck it i guess some jack will do instead
comfy chair- check

im ready lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 02:19 AM~19617025
> *No beer here tonite, but I do got some Tequila.....
> *


Cuervo???


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 15 2011, 11:39 PM~19609834
> *Okay so am in food 4 less with my mom today..  and this ugly, tall skinny
> lady with hot pants, walked by me and made some kind of comment
> while lookin in my direction..  my mom gave her a mean look..
> 15 minutes later while I am bagging my moms grocery's this bitch must have ditched
> her husband in the car because i turn around to pick up a paper bag..
> and there she is.. :uh:  she handed me a balled up napkin and told me to call her..
> where the fuck is the sign on my body that says, I like wack jobs with ugly figures?
> what the fuck.. she looked like hell.. she was bony with hot pants on with no ass..
> about 60 years old...  what the fuck.. some voodoo bitch must have put a spell on me a long time ago.. because the ugly ones single me out with a vengeance..
> I hate this shit..and i know her and her husband must be broke because they were at
> food 4 less... i cant even black male the cheating ugly skeleton bitch..
> (I got home, and the note said) call me tomorrow! why cant the fine honeys
> or less grotesk  females get at me like that?  i might call her tomorrow and take a picture of her. and put her cheating ass on Ugly ass hell fest...
> *


 Okay so i called that chick from last night.. (dont ask me why) :uh: 
I swear to God, you could hear the ugly in her voice mail.... she sounded like her name should be Egore.. and she should have claw for her left hand?
No kidding.. just her voice can go on (ugly ass hell fest)... :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 10:22 PM~19617059
> *Cuervo???
> *


Jimador


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 02:23 AM~19617070
> *Okay so i called that chick from last night.. (dont ask me why) :uh:
> I swear to God, you could hear the ugly in her voice mail.... she sounded like her name should be Egore.. and she should have claw for her left hand?
> No kidding.. just her voice can go on (ugly ass hell fest)... :uh:
> *


Call again and ask for Shrek. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 11:23 PM~19617070
> *Okay so i called that chick from last night.. (dont ask me why) :uh:
> I swear to God, you could hear the ugly in her voice mail.... she sounded like her name should be Egore.. and she should have claw for her left hand?
> No kidding.. just her voice can go on (ugly ass hell fest)... :uh:
> *


try carring a cross. it may ward off ugly as well as evil lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 10:23 PM~19617070
> *Okay so i called that chick from last night.. (dont ask me why) :uh:
> I swear to God, you could hear the ugly in her voice mail.... she sounded like her name should be Egore.. and she should have claw for her left hand?
> No kidding.. just her voice can go on (ugly ass hell fest)... :uh:
> *


Food 4 Less??? Well that was your first mistake...
I only go in that place when I absolutely have to.... There is one near the Border and I swear to god, everytime I go in that nuthouse, you cant move, and you got little old mexican ladies ramming into you with their shopping carts, not to mention screaming ass kids.....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 10:25 PM~19617098
> *Call again and ask for Shrek. :biggrin:
> *


Hell, give me her number, Ill call her....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 17 2011, 01:25 AM~19617098
> *Call again and ask for Shrek. :biggrin:
> *


lol... na he gotta ask for shreks wife.... FIONA the chick that turns into an ogar at night... :roflmao: 
I KNEW YOU WOULD CALL THAT CHICK UP HYDRO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 16 2011, 10:28 PM~19617132
> *lol... na he gotta ask for shreks wife.... FIONA the chick that turns into an ogar at night... :roflmao:
> I KNEW YOU WOULD CALL THAT CHICK UP HYDRO!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jan 16 2011, 11:16 PM~19616987-->
> 
> 
> 
> I see Ann Landers is busy typing a long ass reply on here....
> 
> Come on Hydro, dont dissapoint me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh shit. Lmao.. it is so cool to be loved.. no ****..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 11:17 PM~19617007
> *I was bout to say get ready for a book, grab a beer and some popcorn.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:20 PM~19617040
> *Chillin Cathy, how you doin?
> 
> Hey, if you ever want one of my rust bucket paint jobs, let me know bro, Ill hook it up for you real nice homie...
> *


 I will hold you to that homie.. no doubt.. let me catch up on some of the paints thats already out there...


----------



## undead white boy

ok i gotta question
on one of the four horses builds im doing there is one that im absolutly scared to build. its not the fact of the mods it will have but more along the line of its religiouse connections. how would i approch this build? im not religious so i dont know whats cool and whats bad on this touchy subject


----------



## darkside customs

Markie, was she this ugly or worse?
Sorry, it was the only pic I could find of my girls mama


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:35 PM~19617174
> *Markie, was she this ugly or worse?
> Sorry, it was the only pic I could find of my girls mama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH MY GOD
:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 01:35 AM~19617174
> *Markie, was she this ugly or worse?
> Sorry, it was the only pic I could find of my girls mama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf .... :0 :wow: she looks like she is just about over with her recovery.....from getting her face kick in!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 16 2011, 10:32 PM~19617163
> *ok i gotta question
> on one of the four horses builds im doing there is one that im absolutly scared to build. its not the fact of the mods it will have but more along the line of its religiouse connections. how would i approch this build? im not religious so i dont know whats cool and whats bad on this touchy subject
> *


You got me bro... I have no idea....

I know how perverted my mind is, Id end up making a mobile confession booth and have the priest and a nun gettin busy in it...


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:35 PM~19617174
> *Markie, was she this ugly or worse?
> Sorry, it was the only pic I could find of my girls mama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh god thats a nightmare right there. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 16 2011, 11:28 PM~19617132-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol... na he gotta ask for shreks wife.... FIONA the chick that turns into an ogar at night... :roflmao:
> I KNEW YOU WOULD CALL THAT CHICK UP HYDRO!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It not like i was gonna kick it with her? I was just calling her to tell her that I wish
> all chicks were forward like that..and not so damm iffy? but just the same I am not
> interested.. i am always a gentleman..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:26 PM~19617113
> *Food 4 Less??? Well that was your first mistake...
> I only go in that place when I absolutely have to.... There is one near the Border and I swear to god, everytime I go in that nuthouse, you cant move, and you got little old mexican ladies ramming into you with their shopping carts, not to mention screaming ass kids.....
> *


 No i am thinking food for less, has more single mom types than the name brand 
markets... Ralph's and Vons always have the chicks in there spending the hubbys 
money.....


----------



## darkside customs

OK, Ive been timing this and that squiggly line under Hydros name has been like that for approximately 8 minutes now.... Should be some entertainment though...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 10:40 PM~19617211
> *It not like i was gonna kick it with her? I was just calling her to tell her that I wish
> all chicks were forward like that..and not so damm iffy?  but just the same I am not
> interested.. i am always a gentleman..
> 
> 
> No i am thinking food for less, has more single mom types than the name brand
> markets... Ralph's and Vons always have the chicks in there spending the hubbys
> money.....
> *


With saggin tits and wrinkled skin....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:35 PM~19617174
> *Markie, was she this ugly or worse?
> Sorry, it was the only pic I could find of my girls mama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 okay that is spooky.. I swear they could be sisters... no fuckin lie..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 10:43 PM~19617234
> *okay that is spooky.. I swear they could be sisters... no fuckin lie..
> *


Man, there is something wrong with you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> It not like i was gonna kick it with her? I was just calling her to tell her that I wish
> all chicks were forward like that..and not so damm iffy? but just the same I am not
> interested.. i am always a gentleman..
> 
> 
> lol .. who you tryin to bullshit.. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> your gonna call her up ...
> she gonna come on over......
> you gonna eat her out like a 3rd would starving child....
> an them come on here an tell us all about it!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## undead white boy

> It not like i was gonna kick it with her? I was just calling her to tell her that I wish
> all chicks were forward like that..and not so damm iffy? but just the same I am not
> interested.. i am always a gentleman..
> 
> 
> lol .. who you tryin to bullshit.. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> your gonna call her up ...
> she gonna come on over......
> you gonna eat her out like a 3rd would starving child....
> an them come on here an tell us all about it!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol he'll take one for the team lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 01:43 AM~19617232
> *With saggin tits and wrinkled skin....
> *


hydros gonna put some swiffer pads on her tits so she can clean his floor with them saggy ass tities...lol.....


----------



## darkside customs

> It not like i was gonna kick it with her? I was just calling her to tell her that I wish
> all chicks were forward like that..and not so damm iffy? but just the same I am not
> interested.. i am always a gentleman..
> 
> 
> lol .. who you tryin to bullshit.. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> your gonna call her up ...
> she gonna come on over......
> you gonna eat her out like a 3rd would starving child....
> an them come on here an tell us all about it!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 12:31 PM~19611492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIMPIN AINT EASY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> It not like i was gonna kick it with her? I was just calling her to tell her that I wish
> all chicks were forward like that..and not so damm iffy? but just the same I am not
> interested.. i am always a gentleman..
> 
> 
> lol .. who you tryin to bullshit.. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> your gonna call her up ...
> she gonna come on over......
> you gonna eat her out like a 3rd would starving child....
> an them come on here an tell us all about it!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my fuckin mind. :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 16 2011, 10:46 PM~19617248
> *hydros gonna put some swiffer pads on her tits so she can clean his floor with them saggy ass tities...lol.....
> *


you say this like youve tried it before....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 01:47 AM~19617265
> *you say this like youve tried it before....
> *


CANT SAY I HAVE BUT IT WOULDNT BE A BAD IDEA...LOL...
WOULD BE FUNNY AS HELL ..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 16 2011, 10:49 PM~19617280
> *CANT SAY I HAVE BUT IT WOULDNT BE A BAD IDEA...LOL...
> WOULD BE FUNNY AS HELL ..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 02:49 AM~19617280
> *CANT SAY I HAVE BUT IT WOULDNT BE A BAD IDEA...LOL...
> WOULD BE FUNNY AS HELL ..
> *


"Bitch, get in the corner, you missed a spot" :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 01:50 AM~19617286
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IVE SEEN MY SHARE OF CHICKS THAT SHOULD HAVE JUST KEEPD THERE SHIT ON..LOL. YA KNOW THE ONE THAT LOOKS SMOKIN HOT ...UNTILL SHE GETS UNDRESSED AN YOU WANT TO PUT IT ALL BACK ON....LOL...FUCKIN WONDER BRA HOLDIN THEM BIG OL THING UP THERE...LET THEM LOOSE AN THEY HIT THE FLOOR... :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

I had to put this up.. just so i could think of happier times...
seeing this lady had its risk's.. but that little voice is telling me if i run into her again?
I will do more to keep her in my life... i really dont mind her children.. she has one here that i met.. and a daughter in mexico.. that i never got to see...


----------



## darkside customs

Makes any chore a pleasure....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 01:54 AM~19617314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to put this up.. just so i could think of happier times...
> seeing this lady had its risk's.. but that little voice is telling me if i run into her again?
> I will do more to keep her in my life... i really dont mind her children.. she has one here that i met.. and a daughter in mexico.. that i never got to see...
> *


TRACK HER DOWN BRO ..WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?
YOU AINT GETIN ANY YOUNGER.


----------



## Hydrohype

> It not like i was gonna kick it with her? I was just calling her to tell her that I wish
> all chicks were forward like that..and not so damm iffy? but just the same I am not
> interested.. i am always a gentleman..
> 
> 
> lol .. who you tryin to bullshit.. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> your gonna call her up ...
> she gonna come on over......
> you gonna eat her out like a 3rd would starving child....
> an them come on here an tell us all about it!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> this is all darksides fault.. lol wow i can see that I cant get any work done..
> jibber jabbering with you jackwagons.. but before i go? I put this on everything/
> i am not, will not absoluty positively wont let this food 4 less woman touch me>
> no way in hell.... Of course if I do? i will tell yall about it..
> i gonna go put this blower together.... peace you sick fucks... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 03:03 AM~19617388
> *this is all darksides fault..  lol wow i can see that I cant get any work done..
> jibber jabbering with you jackwagons..  but before i go? I put this on everything/
> i am not, will not absoluty  positively wont let this food 4 less woman touch me>
> no way in hell.... Of course if I do? i will  tell yall about it..
> i gonna go put this blower together.... peace you sick fucks... :biggrin:
> *



Just because you don't let her touch you doesn't mean you won't touch HER. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 11:03 PM~19617388
> *this is all darksides fault..  lol wow i can see that I cant get any work done..
> jibber jabbering with you jackwagons..  but before i go? I put this on everything/
> i am not, will not absoluty  positively wont let this food 4 less woman touch me>
> no way in hell.... Of course if I do? i will  tell yall about it..
> i gonna go put this blower together.... peace you sick fucks... :biggrin:
> *


See, I knew you was full of shit.... she's already over there huh...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 02:03 AM~19617388
> *this is all darksides fault..  lol wow i can see that I cant get any work done..
> jibber jabbering with you jackwagons..  but before i go? I put this on everything/
> i am not, will not absoluty  positively wont let this food 4 less woman touch me>
> no way in hell.... Of course if I do? i will  tell yall about it..
> i gonna go put this blower together.... peace you sick fucks... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SEE-YA!! I GOTTA GET BACK TO WORK MYSELF...I MIGHT GET SOME COLOR ON THE 64 ELCO TONIGHT.. :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 02:05 AM~19617408
> *See, I knew you was full of shit.... she's already over there huh...
> *


IF IT LAST LONGER THEN 4 HR'S CALL YOUR DOCTOR. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 17 2011, 12:04 AM~19617401
> *Just because you don't let her touch you doesn't mean you won't touch HER. :biggrin:
> *


or her touch him
remember it starts off at stalking and peeping throught the windows but eventually it becomes rape lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 17 2011, 03:07 AM~19617427
> *or her touch him
> remember it starts off at stalking and peeping throught the windows but eventually it becomes rape lol
> *


Speaking from experience Kev?? :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 16 2011, 11:59 PM~19617358
> *TRACK HER DOWN BRO ..WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?
> YOU AINT GETIN ANY YOUNGER.
> *


 I got my eyes open.. I rode past what i think was one of her sisters house today..
but its not like i can just walk up and knock on the door.. i could come up missing
if i ruffle the wrong feathers...
Darkside is in Diego? he know's how it is... funny thing is i met her mom too.
when she came to visit once from Michoacan,, she liked me.. she said I have a deep soul..... anyway i am out..


----------



## darkside customs

Make sure she dont leave teeth marks....

Or does she have teeth?? 


Im out yall... gotta get some rest...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 17 2011, 12:09 AM~19617438
> *Speaking from experience Kev?? :roflmao:
> *


noooooooooooo :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 11:10 PM~19617444
> *I got my eyes open.. I rode past what i think was one of her sisters house today..
> but its not like i can just walk up and knock on the door.. i could come up missing
> if i ruffle the wrong feathers...
> Darkside is in Diego? he know's how it is... funny thing is i met her mom too.
> when she came to visit once from Michoacan,, she liked me.. she said I have a deep soul..... anyway i am out..
> *


I know how it goes.... all too well...


----------



## undead white boy

k gotta go put about a hour or so on famine
gonna listen to this as i work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmpC_rjXX4g


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 12:05 AM~19617408
> *See, I knew you was full of shit.... she's already over there huh...
> *


if I dont log back on by tomorrow morning? dial 911...
and get 85Biaritzz to tell my mom.. :uh: and no my collection wont be for sale..
not even for uncle grimm..


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 12:13 AM~19617471
> *if I dont log back on by tomorrow morning?  dial 911...
> and get 85Biaritzz to tell my mom.. :uh:  and no my collection wont be for sale..
> not even for uncle grimm..
> *


dibbs on all of the johan kits lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 03:13 AM~19617471
> *if I dont log back on by tomorrow morning?  dial 911...
> and get 85Biaritzz to tell my mom.. :uh:  and no my collection wont be for sale..
> not even for uncle grimm..
> *


 :0 Don't need to be up for sale, I'm the beneficiary. Everything you own comes to me, including your glasshouse. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Jan 17 2011, 12:12 AM~19617463-->
> 
> 
> 
> k gotta go put about a hour or so on famine
> gonna listen to this as i work
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmpC_rjXX4g
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> music to torture my ex by. I can live with that.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by undead white [email protected] 17 2011, 12:15 AM~19617481
> *dibbs on all of the johan kits lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Jan 17 2011, 12:15 AM~19617482
> *:0 Don't need to be up for sale, I'm the beneficiary. Everything you own comes to me, including your glasshouse. :biggrin:
> *


you guys are a cold crew of friends... but i already told moms i that they have to make a whole in the ground big enough for me and my glasshouse.. 
Im dippin in them clouds..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 06:11 AM~19617983
> *music to torture my ex by. I can live with that.. :biggrin:
> you guys are a cold crew of friends...  but i already told moms i  that they have to make a whole in the ground big enough for me and my glasshouse..
> Im dippin in them clouds..
> *


I always said the same thing nephew. I'm gonna be cremated, my ashes are goin in the ashtray and my ride is gettin buried. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 17 2011, 06:33 AM~19618238
> *I always said the same thing nephew. I'm gonna be cremated, my ashes are goin in the ashtray and my ride is gettin buried. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

did yall every hear bout that old lady that literally made her 57 ford thunderbird the casket? No shit!, she took the front & back seats out & made the car fit the casket box. Oh yeah, the car was in mint/pristine condition--baby blue/white with a conti kit, white walls, white interior...

suckers 6 ft deep now.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 16 2011, 11:32 PM~19617163
> *ok i gotta question
> on one of the four horses builds im doing there is one that im absolutly scared to build. its not the fact of the mods it will have but more along the line of its religiouse connections. how would i approch this build? im not religious so i dont know whats cool and whats bad on this touchy subject
> *


(I always read back a couple page''s, just for laugh's) 
you should be okay on this Jombie.. with todays religious climant? just dont start
asking about 14 virgins in heaven...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

wish i had cash for this :happysad: 

http://visalia.craigslist.org/art/2162651988.html


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 17 2011, 06:04 PM~19622087
> *wish i had cash for this  :happysad:
> 
> http://visalia.craigslist.org/art/2162651988.html
> *


wish i had a hobby lobby here! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 17 2011, 07:04 PM~19622087
> *wish i had cash for this  :happysad:
> 
> http://visalia.craigslist.org/art/2162651988.html
> *



Probably a scam bro. You'll pay for the card and they'll send it and it will only have like 15 bucks on it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 06:07 PM~19622117
> *Probably a scam bro. You'll pay for the card and they'll send it and it will only have like 15 bucks on it.
> *


:0 :wow:  ROAD TRIP!!! :run: :sprint: :buttkick: :twak: :guns: :burn:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 17 2011, 04:05 PM~19622099-->
> 
> 
> 
> wish i had a hobby lobby here! :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just got our first location in cali 10mins away about 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 04:07 PM~19622117
> *Probably a scam bro. You'll pay for the card and they'll send it and it will only have like 15 bucks on it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 04:09 PM~19622131
> *:0  :wow:   ROAD TRIP!!! :run:  :sprint:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :guns:  :burn:
> *



i live close to them so i would just go to the store with them before i buy it and check the balance


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 :0 :wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-CHEVROLET-SS-IMPA...=item35af500af3

http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item2c5a10ad83


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 07:23 PM~19622730
> *:0  :0  :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-CHEVROLET-SS-IMPA...=item35af500af3
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item2c5a10ad83
> *


That depresses me seein that firs 71 THAT cheap and me not havin money to snag it :tears: :tears: lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 05:23 PM~19622730
> *:0  :0  :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-CHEVROLET-SS-IMPA...=item35af500af3
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item2c5a10ad83
> *


 neither of these will close for no less than $93.00.. 
my guess is $90 to $140 will be the the ticket on each car? 
lets see whats happens shall we? I need a 71 too.. its the only one I dont have..


----------



## darkside customs

What the fucks up bitches


----------



## Hydrohype

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hydrohype, darkside customs
oh shit... He's up.. :uh:



2 Members: Hydrohype, grimreaper69
shit, spoke to soon...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 10:49 PM~19626529
> *What the fucks up bitches
> *


Im laughing already..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 09:49 PM~19626535
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Hydrohype, darkside customs
> oh shit... He's up.. :uh:
> 2 Members: Hydrohype, grimreaper69
> shit, spoke to soon...
> *


 :biggrin: Thats right.... Been puttin in a little time at the bench and just chillin with a blunt and seein what you foolz is up to


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 10:52 PM~19626574
> *:biggrin: Thats right.... Been puttin in a little time at the bench and just chillin with a blunt and seein what you foolz is up to
> *


 bust a flick.. lets see whats poppin..?


----------



## darkside customs

These are the two I been messing with


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 10:59 PM~19626637
> *These are the two I been messing with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool..


----------



## darkside customs

So did you get with the ugly bitch??? Dont lie


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 02:02 AM~19626684
> *So did you get with the ugly bitch??? Dont lie
> *


He ate that pussy like a third world starving child. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Even grocery bags dont work as well as they use to


----------



## darkside customs

Theres not enough plastic bags in the world to make me wanna get down to somethin like this...


----------



## grimreaper69

Even PLASTIC SURGERY wouldn't help me get with that, cuz you still know what's under all that plastic.

























AND STOP POSTING PICS OF MCLOVEN'S GIRLS!!! :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Im not tryin to get Bugz on my Nutz


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm kinda surprised you haven't posted pics of Fat Sweaty Betty yet. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 01:10 AM~19626751
> *Theres not enough plastic bags in the world to make me wanna get down to somethin like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: wtf...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 11:02 PM~19626684
> *So did you get with the ugly bitch??? Dont lie
> *


 no, i swear to God. I did call her last night.. (just out of respect) 
But when I heard her voice on the outgoing message? it really gave me the creeps.
I am fucking glad she did not pick up the phone..
it oozed of Ugly... God Bless her anyway.. but i want nothing to do with her..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 17 2011, 10:15 PM~19626799
> *I'm kinda surprised you haven't posted pics of Fat Sweaty Betty yet. :biggrin:
> *


Yea, I know, Im tryin so hard not to....
All I can think about is that girl Missy from Big Money Hustlas


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 10:17 PM~19626814
> *:wow: wtf...
> *


Mcloven's date


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 02:19 AM~19626846
> *Yea, I know, Im tryin so hard not to....
> All I can think about is that girl Missy from Big Money Hustlas
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2011, 01:19 AM~19626836
> *no, i swear to God. I did call her last night.. (just out of respect)
> But when I heard her voice on the outgoing message?  it really gave me the creeps.
> I am fucking glad she did not pick up the phone..
> it oozed of Ugly... God Bless her anyway.. but i want nothing to do with her..
> *


 :ugh: :barf: :no:


----------



## darkside customs

Hydro dont know anything about that now....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 10:19 PM~19626836
> *no, i swear to God. I did call her last night.. (just out of respect)
> But when I heard her voice on the outgoing message?  it really gave me the creeps.
> I am fucking glad she did not pick up the phone..
> it oozed of Ugly... God Bless her anyway.. but i want nothing to do with her..
> *


ummm thats called ghonnorhea


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 02:22 AM~19626873
> *Hydro dont know anything about that now....
> *


You'd be surprised, I bet he's Down with the Clown.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 02:23 AM~19626884
> *ummm thats called ghonnorhea
> *



:barf:


----------



## BODINE

wtf y fukers gotta try talk shit on ur same team on black ops ...???

and come to find out one of my wifes cousins ....comes down here every 3-5 yrs.....and started to appolagize lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 17 2011, 11:33 PM~19626961
> *:barf:
> *


Mayhem these are some sick individuals,, but i am not with them...
trust me i am normal.. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 17 2011, 11:39 PM~19627013
> *wtf y fukers gotta try talk shit on ur same team on black ops ...???
> 
> and come to find out one of my wifes cousins ....comes down here every 3-5 yrs.....and started to appolagize lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: me and tonio were acting a fool on Forza earlier


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 10:42 PM~19627044
> *Mayhem these are some sick individuals,, but i am not with them...
> trust me i am normal.. :biggrin:
> *


BULLSHIT, Whats really scary is the fact that you called her to begin with... LMAO


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 11:50 PM~19627111
> *BULLSHIT, Whats really scary is the fact that you called her to begin with... LMAO
> *


 the call was innocent i promise! but her voice made my balls travel up into my stomach..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 10:54 PM~19627149
> *the call was innocent i promise! but her voice made my balls travel up into my stomach..
> *


yea, I bet...


----------



## BODINE

still got it 85 ...............just slower then lava


----------



## BODINE

my wifes work was gonna throw this shit out ....

all containers ...and lil....plastic draweres to the left 

she works Navy Federal 

if they get new office tey dnt keep shit !!!


----------



## Hydrohype

I'm out.. it was a hot ass day.. hear in the Arm pit of so. cal..
this summer is going to be a burner....
but I aint complaining.. 
see yall jackwagons later.. dont be late for work tomorrow..
and dont wreck your cars in the ice and snow.. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2011, 01:14 AM~19627236
> *I'm out.. it was a hot ass day.. hear in the Arm pit of so. cal..
> this summer is going to be a burner....
> but I aint complaining..
> see yall jackwagons later..  dont be late for work tomorrow..
> and dont wreck your cars in the ice and snow.. :biggrin:
> *


like 70 here todayi was sweatin ....cleaning my car today :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2011, 12:12 AM~19627223
> *still got it 85 ...............just slower then lava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ohh wee.. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan




----------



## BODINE

is there a 2001 VW GTI model?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2011, 01:39 AM~19627013
> *wtf y fukers gotta try talk shit on ur same team on black ops ...???
> 
> and come to find out one of my wifes cousins ....comes down here every 3-5 yrs.....and started to appolagize lol
> *


I hear ya, Alot of them pricks do nothing but play all day and then wanna bitch when someone doesn't get more then 5 kills.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

66 caprice...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2011, 02:12 AM~19627223
> *still got it 85 ...............just slower then lava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well at least it may be ready for when Bri has kids. :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 18 2011, 06:28 AM~19628008
> *66 caprice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice D. what did you use? a 70 impy?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

71 chevelle...requires some work and refitting but its all I had.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

1969 Imperial LeBaron Pro Built 69 Chrysler
Most prestigous of the "fuselage" era in 1/25th scale 

Item condition: -- 

Time left: 0h 16m 56s (Jan 18, 201109:30:53 PST) 

Bid history: 33 bids[Refresh bidhistory] 


Current bid: US $1,469.99 

Your max bid: US $ 

Place bidPlace bid 
(Enter US $1,494.99 or more) 

Other item info
Item number: 300507931538 
Item location: Holiday, FL, United States 
Ships to: Worldwide 
Payments: PayPal See payment details


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 10:16 AM~19629112
> *1969 Imperial LeBaron Pro Built 69 Chrysler
> Most prestigous of the "fuselage" era in 1/25th scale
> 
> Item condition: --
> 
> Time left: 0h 16m 56s (Jan 18, 201109:30:53 PST)
> 
> Bid history: 33 bids[Refresh bidhistory]
> 
> 
> Current bid: US $1,469.99
> 
> Your max bid: US $
> 
> Place bidPlace bid
> (Enter US $1,494.99 or more)
> 
> Other item info
> Item number: 300507931538
> Item location: Holiday, FL, United States
> Ships to: Worldwide
> Payments: PayPal See payment details
> *


thats a Juha Airo piece :wow: well worth the money

edit: nope its not, but that fucker is clean


----------



## 408models

FOR A RESIN KIT


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 18 2011, 10:23 AM~19629163
> *FOR A RESIN KIT
> *


im sure someone missed a decimal point his other car is the same and still for 12.50


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

All his builds sale over $200.00 but on this Plum 70 thats a an ugly car and not seen to often as an item I JUST GOT TO BUILD by most modelers or seen in scale by collectors so that $1400.00 might be a ture bid if someone JUST HAD TO HAVE IT !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2011, 10:36 AM~19629262
> *All his    builds  sale  over  $200.00  but    on this    Plum  70    thats  a  an  ugly  car  and  not  seen  to  often  as  an    item  I  JUST  GOT  TO  BUILD by    most  modelers  or  seen  in  scale  by    collectors  so  that  $1400.00  might  be  a  ture  bid  if  someone JUST  HAD  TO  HAVE  IT  !
> *


i want one i just have the 60$ for it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 14 2011, 01:28 AM~19592631-->
> 
> 
> 
> After working around private jet and recreational private planes. I'm scared shitless to fly anymore. As many times as i have seen these things torn apart in a matter of a couple hours. Its crazy. And it happens at least once a year per FAA regulations. Annual inspections and certain checks.  The only thing holding them together is rivets and nuts and bolts. And to think most of them go between 300-600mph. Fuck that. I'll drive.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 14 2011, 01:31 AM~19592677
> *LOL !  I  feel  you !  my  wife  wants  to  g  so  family  in  Alaska ! I  told  i'll  drive  to  Canada  and  take  a  boat  to  Alaska  rather  then  fly !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 02:31 AM~19593299
> *I  don't  want  to  ever  be  in  a plane  let  alone  a  Citation  1 !LOL !
> *


Here ya go Mini. Ready for that trip to Alaska?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 18 2011, 11:35 AM~19629676
> *Here ya go Mini. Ready for that trip to Alaska?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 our country's freedom, and the victory's of the 1st and 2nd world war's we
owe to sea travel, and flight aviation... Most of us would not be hear. if our fathers
did not have the ball's to strap in a plane and go shoot the shit out of someone..
or jump out of a plane and get shot at.... :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2011, 03:28 PM~19630035
> *our country's freedom, and the victory's of the 1st and 2nd world war's we
> owe to sea travel, and flight aviation...  Most of us would not be hear. if our fathers
> did not have the ball's to strap in a plane and go shoot the shit out of someone..
> or jump out of a plane and get shot at.... :biggrin:
> *



True! But i'll still pass on flying.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 18 2011, 01:48 AM~19626516-->
> 
> 
> 
> neither of these will close for no less than $93.00..
> my guess is $90 to $140 will be the the ticket on each car?
> lets see whats happens shall we? I need a 71 too.. its the only one I dont have..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that being possible. The other one that ends in 2 days is still at 32 bucks LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 03:14 AM~19627236
> *I'm out.. it was a hot ass day.. hear in the Arm pit of so. cal..
> this summer is going to be a burner....
> but I aint complaining..
> see yall jackwagons later..  dont be late for work tomorrow..
> and dont wreck your cars in the ice and snow.. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Jan 18 2011, 03:15 AM~19627244
> *like 70 here todayi was sweatin ....cleaning my car today  :biggrin:
> *


And both of yall can suck my toe MOFO! It was a nice 38 degrees here today. So atleast it wasnt FREEZIN :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

23 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users )
15 Members: Scur-rape-init, Aces'N'Eights, CadillacRoyalty, darkside customs, hocknberry, bellboi863, warsr67, Gilsdropshop1, laredo85, Laidframe, CNDYBLU66SS, grimreaper69, mcloven, WmMiloh, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY



Get your punk asses out here :ninja: 's :biggrin: someone always hidin in the shadows. 


Just watch out for my :twak:


----------



## darkside customs

Oink Oink


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:41 PM~19633911
> *Oink Oink
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CNDYBLU66SS, Scur-rape-init, *TOPDOGG*


:0
who called the po po?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 06:46 PM~19633969
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CNDYBLU66SS, Scur-rape-init, TOPDOGG
> :0
> who called the po po?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *TOPDOGG*, Scur-rape-init, *OGJORDAN*

Oh DAMN they gots me surrounded!!


I aint going out!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :sprint:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 06:54 PM~19634067
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members:  TOPDOGG, Scur-rape-init, OGJORDAN
> 
> Oh DAMN they gots me surrounded!!
> I aint going out!!!  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: Youza Fool


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

IS IT TIME TO BITCH OR KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT????
i sold a dude on here a set of 20's spokes with tires new an a topper from the snap together silverado back in nov.28th.....still hasnt paid :happysad: 
"ill pay you next week" "i dont have any money in my account"
" ill send you a moneey order" "o- the wife didnt mail it"
" i forgot you pay pall addy" one thing after another... :angry: im a good dude i try to help everyone out on here...i dont rip people off im not a scammer... anyways....what ya all think???


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 11:06 PM~19634212
> *IS IT TIME TO BITCH OR KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT????
> i sold a dude on here a set of 20's spokes with tires new  an a topper from the snap together silverado back in nov.28th.....still hasnt paid :happysad:
> "ill pay you next week"  "i dont have any money in my account"
> " ill send you a moneey order" "o- the wife didnt mail it"
> " i forgot you pay pall addy" one thing after another... :angry:  im a good dude i try to help everyone out on here...i dont rip people off im not a scammer... anyways....what ya all think???
> *


I say put em on blast (as long as it aint me). :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 11:06 PM~19634212
> *IS IT TIME TO BITCH OR KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT????
> i sold a dude on here a set of 20's spokes with tires new  an a topper from the snap together silverado back in nov.28th.....still hasnt paid :happysad:
> "ill pay you next week"  "i dont have any money in my account"
> " ill send you a moneey order" "o- the wife didnt mail it"
> " i forgot you pay pall addy" one thing after another... :angry:  im a good dude i try to help everyone out on here...i dont rip people off im not a scammer... anyways....what ya all think???
> *




:tears: Dont turn me in. I'll pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today :biggrin:


Your call on that Jeral. I would be a little upset too... I know I've had a few deals take a while though. Sometimes stuff comes up, but that's your call bro.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 08:08 PM~19634228
> *I say put em on blast (as long as it aint me). :biggrin:
> *


x2 i wont buy shit unless i got money pay up front


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 11:09 PM~19634245
> *:tears: Dont turn me in. I'll pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today :biggrin:
> Your call on that Jeral. I would be a little upset too... I know I've had a few deals take a while though. Sometimes stuff comes up, but that's your call bro.
> *


Speakin of, I still owe you for the flocking bro. See, I'm not tryin to hide and I have no excuses. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 11:01 PM~19634138
> *:roflmao: Youza Fool
> *




Just tryin to keep this place FUN, :dunno: or is it funny? Oh well, either way, I aint going nowhere's! Damn that's what my teachers and my Pops told me too.  what do they know!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 11:11 PM~19634270
> *Speakin of, I still owe you for the flocking bro. See, I'm not tryin to hide and I have no excuses. :biggrin:
> *



I meant on MY end Jim. I've taken a while to send shit, or just forget everyonce in a while. You're good in my book. Whenever bro. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 11:13 PM~19634295
> *I meant on MY end Jim. I've taken a while to send shit, or just forget everyonce in a while. You're good in my book. Whenever bro. :biggrin:
> *


Just lettin you know I haven't forgot and I'm not tryin to hide.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 11:15 PM~19634319
> *Just lettin you know I haven't forgot and I'm not tryin to hide.
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 18 2011, 10:10 PM~19634251
> *x2 i wont buy shit unless i got money pay up front
> *


see the thing is ive sold him built kits/parts i got him to join this site an start posting an buildin with the rest of us.. an now its like a big slap in the face! im kinda pissed.. he's had all kinda time to pay but its allways something... :angry: 
its not the money an its not the shit i sent him.. its the fuckin principle..or how ever you spell it....lol... just pisses me off...if he was gonna pay up he would have done it by now...plus when i see him on here i ask whats up bro you gonna pay up or what??.....oh this is his brother hes not here....lol...this one was the best....this is his wife....i dont know who is who on his account!! this one time who ever it was they said it was his wife... they wanted to buy him something for xmas....i sent pics of builds....ok she wanted one of them that i gave her or who ever for 35.00.. then they wanted parts so i hooked it the fuck up with parts....a shitload of everything....all for 50 bucks...i could hardly even get all the shit into a tall priority box....rather it was him his wife or his brother who ever it was ithey got hooked up lovely...an now i he cant even pay up for some wheels an a topper.. :angry: what ever i feel like hydrohype right now sorry for my rant! :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://cgi.ebay.com/Detail-Master-Billet-A...=item23059e759e


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah that is pretty damn low to go there. Ill have you m.o. friday speaking of.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 18 2011, 11:33 PM~19634507
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Detail-Master-Billet-A...=item23059e759e
> *


I seen those a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 18 2011, 10:33 PM~19634508
> *yeah that is pretty damn low to go there.  Ill have you m.o. friday speaking of.
> *


newb got me... an made me look like an ass.... :angry:
anyways the hell with it...HE'S NOT GOING TO PAY OR IT WOULD HAVE HAPPEND BY NOW!!!!

"DVNPORT ..... IS SHIT TO DO DEALS WITH "" if you do beware....
he belongs on the bad trader thread for sure!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 11:35 PM~19634536
> *I seen those a couple weeks ago.
> *


Pretty cheap. Pretty cheap lookin too.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 18 2011, 11:39 PM~19634577
> *Pretty cheap. Pretty cheap lookin too.
> *


Actually I've seen those assembled. They're not bad.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 07:16 PM~19634339
> *see the thing is ive sold him built kits/parts  i got him to join this site an start posting an buildin with the rest of us.. an now its like a big slap in the face! im kinda pissed.. he's had all kinda time to pay but its allways something... :angry:
> its not the money an its not the shit i sent him.. its the fuckin principle..or how ever you spell it....lol... just pisses me off...if he was gonna pay up he would have done it by now...plus when i see him on here i ask whats up bro you gonna pay up or what??.....oh this is his brother hes not here....lol...this one was the best....this is his wife....i dont know who is who on his account!! this one time who ever it was they said it was his wife... they wanted to buy him something for xmas....i sent pics of builds....ok she wanted one of them that i gave her or who ever for 35.00.. then they wanted parts so i hooked it the fuck up with parts....a shitload of everything....all for 50 bucks...i could hardly even get all the shit into a tall priority box....rather it was him his wife or his brother who ever it was ithey got hooked up lovely...an now i he cant even pay up for some wheels an a topper.. :angry:  what ever i feel like hydrohype right now sorry for my rant!  :happysad:
> *


If its been since November and still nothing, I would expose them, so we dont make the mistake of buying or dealing with them til they set shit straight...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:41 PM~19634607
> *If its been since November and still nothing, I would expose them, so we dont make the mistake of buying or dealing with them til they set shit straight...
> *


dont sell shit to him...if you do... get your money first!!
sellers ... DVNPORT... IS NOW ON BLAST!!

Nov 28 2010, 06:47 PM | | Post #22 

five6three

Posts: 171
Joined: Oct 2010
From: iowa
Car Club: MMI




yes sir them spokes im gettin from you are going on this truck...im getting ready to do a 3rd coat on it lol it looks wet as hell...cant wait to wet sand and clear it lol 

--------------------

-BROOKLYNNS DADDY- 

-'78 monte now under going cosmetic surgery- =] 

SHAZZ -GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN 11.30.10-


----------



## PINK86REGAL

All you truck guys... wat u think but this dooley?? lmao!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 

yeah i remembet that time he just laughed at you on a thread...thats some real shitty shit there


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 18 2011, 11:46 PM~19634674
> *All you truck guys... wat u think but this dooley?? lmao!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jay...you can make a truck guy puke now and again bro! :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 08:06 PM~19634212
> *IS IT TIME TO BITCH OR KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT????
> i sold a dude on here a set of 20's spokes with tires new  an a topper from the snap together silverado back in nov.28th.....still hasnt paid :happysad:
> "ill pay you next week"  "i dont have any money in my account"
> " ill send you a moneey order" "o- the wife didnt mail it"
> " i forgot you pay pall addy" one thing after another... :angry:  im a good dude i try to help everyone out on here...i dont rip people off im not a scammer... anyways....what ya all think???
> *


and i wanted the topper.... at least i would have paid for it....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 18 2011, 09:46 PM~19634674
> *All you truck guys... wat u think but this dooley?? lmao!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ateast it's not a fuckin front wheel drive anymore hahahah


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2011, 10:50 PM~19634720
> *and i wanted the topper.... at least i would have paid for it....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 18 2011, 10:47 PM~19634681
> *:0
> 
> yeah i remembet that time he just laughed at you on a thread...thats some real shitty shit there
> *


YUP IT WAS IN THE GOOD TRADER THREAD DUDE LAUGHED AT ME...  
THINKIN IT WAS A JOKE OR SOMETHING..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 08:56 PM~19634796
> *YUP IT WAS IN THE GOOD TRADER THREAD  DUDE LAUGHED AT ME...
> THINKIN  IT WAS A JOKE OR SOMETHING..
> *


million dollar question... WHO THE FUCK WAS IT????!!!!?????


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 18 2011, 08:46 PM~19634674
> *All you truck guys... wat u think but this dooley?? lmao!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: PLEASE SAY THIS IS PHOTO SHOPPED!! that is the biggest diss i seen to a big body next one i seen with a tuner wing on some 15x10's!! :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it has to be someone ive sent shit back & forth a few times before i just go ahead & send it before payment. Ive done trades with a few cats on here that own me still but im cool not to go this far...

but i mean sometimes its gotta give...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats a 97+...fwd..those suck


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 08:58 PM~19634828
> *:uh: PLEASE SAY THIS IS PHOTO SHOPPED!! that is the biggest diss i seen to a big body next one i seen with a tuner wing on some 15x10's!! :angry:
> *


:nono: THATS NOT A BIG BODY, THATS JUST A FWD GRANNY-MOBILE, NO LOSS ....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2011, 11:59 PM~19634837
> *:nono: THATS NOT A BIG BODY, THATS JUST A FWD GRANNY-MOBILE, NO LOSS ....
> *



:werd:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

tons worse...

look at the big blue caddy 4X4...
http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238643


----------



## MARINATE

-M-1kUaAm6g&sns


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2011, 08:59 PM~19634837
> *:nono: THATS NOT A BIG BODY, THATS JUST A FWD GRANNY-MOBILE, NO LOSS ....
> *


  big body and a granny mobile FWD.....whats the difference!? i thought 93+ was a big body?! caddy pro's lend a hand!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

who remembers when remixes got beats swapped and didnt involve a team of rappers rapping to the same beat then calling it a remix .
this is a mash up but its remixed old school.
cSluzKoMiPM&


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

97+








93-96


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 18 2011, 09:09 PM~19634975
> *97+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 93-96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRANNY MOBILE ON TOP, BIG BODY ON BOTTOM...


----------



## Esoteric

hahahhaha yall need a damm laugh

-2D2apd1dG4&


----------



## kustombuilder

who has a 50 fleetline? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2011, 07:57 PM~19634803
> *million dollar question... WHO THE FUCK WAS IT????!!!!?????
> *


Go back a page here... He posted it...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 08:16 PM~19634339
> *see the thing is ive sold him built kits/parts  i got him to join this site an start posting an buildin with the rest of us.. an now its like a big slap in the face! im kinda pissed.. he's had all kinda time to pay but its allways something... :angry:
> its not the money an its not the shit i sent him.. its the fuckin principle..or how ever you spell it....lol... just pisses me off...if he was gonna pay up he would have done it by now...plus when i see him on here i ask whats up bro you gonna pay up or what??.....oh this is his brother hes not here....lol...this one was the best....this is his wife....i dont know who is who on his account!! this one time who ever it was they said it was his wife... they wanted to buy him something for xmas....i sent pics of builds....ok she wanted one of them that i gave her or who ever for 35.00.. then they wanted parts so i hooked it the fuck up with parts....a shitload of everything....all for 50 bucks...i could hardly even get all the shit into a tall priority box....rather it was him his wife or his brother who ever it was ithey got hooked up lovely...an now i he cant even pay up for some wheels an a topper.. :angry:  what ever i feel like hydrohype right now sorry for my rant!  :happysad:
> *


 Hello,, my name is Joni, I am the girl that Markie met at the store the other night.
You guys call him Hydro? He told me that you are the Go to guy for model cars?
I would like to Buy a Model car from you, so I can give it to him.. Maybe you can hook me up with something nice? ship it to Hydro's/ Markies Addy and I will pay you when I get my Child support check..Okay? sincerely Joni... :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 01:33 AM~19635826
> *Hello,, my name is Joni, I am the girl that Markie met at the store the other night.
> You guys call him Hydro?  He told me that you are the Go to guy for model cars?
> I would like to Buy a Model car from you, so I can give it to him.. Maybe you can hook me up with something nice?  ship it to Hydro's/ Markies Addy and I will pay you when I get my Child support check..Okay?  sincerely Joni... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 12:33 AM~19635826
> *Hello,, my name is Joni, I am the girl that Markie met at the store the other night.
> You guys call him Hydro?  He told me that you are the Go to guy for model cars?
> I would like to Buy a Model car from you, so I can give it to him.. Maybe you can hook me up with something nice?  ship it to Hydro's/ Markies Addy and I will pay you when I get my Child support check..Okay?  sincerely Joni... :biggrin:
> *


i think you finaly got me back from before with that one hydro... :roflmao: :roflmao: that was good!!


----------



## BODINE

is there a 2001 
vw gti kit?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2011, 09:33 PM~19635826
> *Hello,, my name is Joni, I am the girl that Markie met at the store the other night.
> You guys call him Hydro?  He told me that you are the Go to guy for model cars?
> I would like to Buy a Model car from you, so I can give it to him.. Maybe you can hook me up with something nice?  ship it to Hydro's/ Markies Addy and I will pay you when I get my Child support check..Okay?  sincerely Joni... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> is there a 2001
> vw gti kit?
> 
> Garage sale Fujimi Volkswagen Golf GTI 1:24 model car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: US $22.00 Buy It NowBuy It NowBuy It Now
> Shipping: $18.00 Economy Shipping from outside USSee more services See shipping discounts | See all shipping details
> 
> Delivery: Estimated between Thu. Feb. 3 and Wed. Feb. 16
> 
> Returns: No returns accepted. Covered by eBay Buyer Protection- opens in a new window or tab
> Other item info
> Item number: 130457262596
> Item location: My home town , Hong Kong
> Ships to: Worldwide


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 01:33 AM~19635826
> *Hello,, my name is Joni, I am the girl that Markie met at the store the other night.
> You guys call him Hydro?  He told me that you are the Go to guy for model cars?
> I would like to Buy a Model car from you, so I can give it to him.. Maybe you can hook me up with something nice?  ship it to Hydro's/ Markies Addy and I will pay you when I get my Child support check..Okay?  sincerely Joni... :biggrin:
> *


I think he really is with that girl. Drops one post and then vanishes??? That's not like him. He's gotta be in somethin DEEP, and fat. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 19 2011, 01:16 AM~19636269
> *I think he really is with that girl. Drops one post and then vanishes??? That's not like him. He's gotta be in somethin DEEP, and fat. :roflmao:
> *


 maybe just something DEEP, and skinny an blown out. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 10:49 PM~19635952
> *i think you finaly got me back from before with that one hydro... :roflmao:  :roflmao: that was good!!
> *


 It's never good when a brother gets burned in the hobby... but i could not resist
the opportunity to bust your chop's a little? 
does that mean your answer is no on the build? she's got 5 kid's ..and 5 baby 
daddy's. she should be good for $40 or $50.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 01:52 AM~19636554
> *It's never good when a brother gets burned in the hobby... but i could not resist
> the opportunity to bust your chop's a little?
> does that mean your answer is no on the build?  she's got 5 kid's ..and 5 baby
> daddy's. she should be good for $40 or $50.. :biggrin:
> *


that was good bro..ya got me back for my 1/12 motor in the wagon build off..
shit ill still sell her something.... dont really care about all them kids aslong as there not mine...lol...she got the loot,,,, ill sell her the goods!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

did lil cheap mock up lock up 




























primered this last week


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 19 2011, 12:23 AM~19636724-->
> 
> 
> 
> that was good bro..ya got me back for my 1/12 motor in the wagon build off..
> shit ill still sell her something.... dont really care about all them kids aslong as there not mine...lol...she got the loot,,,, ill sell her the goods!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 19 2011, 01:51 AM~19636991
> *did lil cheap mock up lock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> primered  this last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice 60.. what kind of primer did you use on the stang>


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 19 2011, 02:16 AM~19636269
> *I think he really is with that girl. Drops one post and then vanishes??? That's not like him. He's gotta be in somethin DEEP, and fat. :roflmao:
> *


He might have took a break for a little love, peace and booty grease.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 19 2011, 08:10 AM~19637780
> *He might have took a break for a little love, peace and booty grease.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lol no, not with this chick..i hope it never gets that bad..
....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

5-7 more inches of snow coming today... :run:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2011, 10:05 AM~19638103
> *5-7 more inches of snow coming today... :run:
> *


Welcome to my October-May, lol. You get my parcel out?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2011, 12:05 PM~19638103
> *5-7 more inches of snow coming today... :run:
> *



:rofl: You can keep all that shit too. It rained here yesterday.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 02:27 AM~19637063
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> nice 60.. what kind of primer did you use on the stang>
> *


krylon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2011, 11:05 AM~19638103
> *5-7 more inches of snow coming today... :run:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 18 2011, 01:49 AM~19627102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: me and tonio were acting a fool on Forza earlier
> *


Shit was fun as hell!! :biggrin: My wife was like "who the hell are you talkin' to?!" LMAO!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 19 2011, 01:05 AM~19636131
> *is there a 2001
> vw gti kit?
> *


I found these but I'm not sure about the year.

http://www.hlj.com/scripts/hljlist?Word=fu...eries=All&Dis=2


http://www.google.com/search?q=fujimi+GTi&...fc6e4edb7c346ed

:happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin: Hey wagon-ears! tomorrow is the 20th of the month!
we will be doing a ROLL CALL, update for the rules, cash and prize's for the buildoff..
all of those who agreed to add to the proceeds of our fine and super fun contest?
please check in the wagon thread. to be counted.... that way we can stay on top
of the runaway topic... thank you everybody.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Esoteric

Esoteric is invading Florida in FEB possibly setting up shop there


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 19 2011, 06:04 PM~19641263
> *Esoteric is invading Florida in FEB possibly setting up shop there
> *


Dude you'll be building Beach Crusiers instead of BMX's!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 19 2011, 04:05 PM~19641277
> *Dude  you'll  be  building  Beach  Crusiers  instead  of  BMX's!
> *


ill loose a lot of weight either way, im moving there for health reasons and theres more jobs there than here.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 19 2011, 06:10 PM~19641316
> *ill loose a lot of weight either way, im moving there for health reasons and theres more jobs there than here.
> *


I wish you the best E ! Plus you'll have alot better weather to keep yopu builds a flowwing !


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 19 2011, 05:10 PM~19641316
> *ill loose a lot of weight either way, im moving there for health reasons and theres more jobs there than here.
> *


damn bro Feb is right around the corner. Blessings on the adventure homie!


----------



## dig_derange

hey check this out.. never seen these before: WU Tang wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 19 2011, 05:12 PM~19641769
> *hey check this out.. never seen these before:  WU Tang wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember them i knew a dude that had em on a old school rover fuckers were like 6500$ for 18s


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 19 2011, 04:00 PM~19641228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 19 2011, 04:04 PM~19641263
> *Esoteric is invading Florida in FEB possibly setting up shop there
> *


oh shit ur in tonio's back door...and im not too far away myself.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 19 2011, 10:09 PM~19644946
> *oh shit ur in tonio's back door...and im not too far away myself.
> *


ill be about 4 hours away from Tonio


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im a lil farther than that...depends on who's driving also. Orlando to Atlanta in a yukon doin 95 all the way..ya can do it in about 5 hours... ( been there tried that)..

im a lil north of Atl., but still reachable.


----------



## undead white boy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP4rARXIg3Q

rammstein made a spanish song LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 19 2011, 05:04 PM~19641263
> *Esoteric is invading Florida in FEB possibly setting up shop there
> *


where at in florida


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 19 2011, 11:04 PM~19645774
> *where at in florida
> *


TAMPA


----------



## darkside customs

Absolutely fuckin hilarious


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

okay you painters! i need some advice, i primerd this with plasticoat wendsday morn.
then wendsday night i smoothed it down with 1200 sand paper and water.. it is nice and smooth, but some of the primer was lifted off with the sand paper exposing some of the yellow mold plastic
should i primer it 1 or more times before painting it? or can I paint over the primer the way it is now.. the color i want to use is just a testers gloss orange.. i want to primer the inside of the car right not before i go to bed.. with a darker color krylon gunky primer.. i will read anybodys answers and tips in the morning when i wake..
thanks...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

then wendsday night i smoothed it down with 1200 sand paper and water.. it is nice and smooth, but some of the primer was lifted off with the sand paper exposing some of the yellow mold plastic
should i primer it 1 or more times before painting it? or can I paint over the primer the way it is now.. the color i want to use is just a testers gloss orange.. i want to primer the inside of the car right not before i go to bed.. with a darker color krylon gunky primer.. i will read anybodys answers and tips in the morning when i wake..
thanks...

the reg..testors orange in the can i think it the worst color to spray!! great color just a mother to lay down smooth.. :angry: aleast it is for me...even if i warm the can..its kinda heavy an sometimes spits!.....lol...that didnt even sound right. just my op..... :happysad:
best bet is to do spay light coats i guess an maybe wet sand after kinda like a light color sand just be carefull of the edge's than clear. :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you should always make sure that the whole body is covered before color... and have 3 good coats of primer too....
lastly, where the hood is cut for the blower, sand those edges with some 800-1000..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2011, 08:49 AM~19647422
> *you should always make sure that the whole body is covered before color...
> *


true... but that orange is a solid as hell color an will cover over the primer an that yellow without notice..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19647431
> *true... but that orange is a solid as hell color an will cover over the primer an that yellow without notice..
> *


yes, however while it looks like it covered everything fine, the bare plastic part is likely to chip first or the paint will run away from it...never be lazy with your primer.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2011, 08:53 AM~19647439
> *yes, however while it looks like it covered everything fine, the bare plastic part is likely to chip first or the paint will run away from it...never be lazy with your primer.
> *


eah im 50/50 on this one...i do agree to have primer the whole car. but if not that orange will cover like a mother...i wouldnt really be to concernd about it . ive done painted enuogh cars with that testors orange..i know how it works!! its heavy an cover as if you was spaying black. wouldnt worry about it chipping either. when that shits done an dry its like a powder coat....lol....the paint will not run away from anything it sprays to heavy....


----------



## danny chawps

what up what up murafuuuuugas what i miss :happysad: i finally got a pic of the neighbors suppose project  i want it dammit


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 01:11 AM~19646754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay you painters! i need some advice, i primerd this with plasticoat wendsday morn.
> then wendsday night i smoothed it down with 1200 sand paper and water.. it is nice and smooth, but some of the primer was lifted off with the sand paper exposing some of the yellow mold plastic
> should i primer it 1 or more times before painting it? or can I paint over the primer the way it is now.. the color i want to use is just a testers gloss orange.. i want to primer the inside of the car right not before i go to bed.. with a darker color krylon gunky primer.. i will read anybodys answers and tips in the morning when i wake..
> thanks...
> *



well first of all you guys missed the very first step, wetsand the body itself to give the primer something to stick to then degrease it and then do lightcoats give the paint some flash time so it can dry and then you will get some good results :biggrin: 


what up hydro :biggrin: muuuuuuufuka you got my number if you gots questions foo


----------



## Hydrohype

good morning guys.. I did wash the car in dish soap before the first primer.. and I 
ended up putting more primer on the nose of the car last night..when I sprayed the inside.. it does have one little area that is kind of light.. so I will give it one more full coat of the plasticoat.. then i will wait a day before i wet sand and maybe add a thin layer of paint.. 
but 716 mentioned the word (spits) :uh: i remember that scene with the testers 
Chrysler Yellow.. If I had the money i'd go exchange it right now for a tamiya 
orange.. I am going to primer a throw away body and paint that orange after, 
first sign of spitting then the testers gets tossed..
thanks for the tips homies..


----------



## Hydrohype

well I laid down another coat of primer.. Now i have to sit a wait a day...
I think one of my problems has been the fact that I dont have a place to paint..
i lay a bunch of plastic and cardboard down on my patio.. then I kneel down or get on one knee and try to paint.. in a sneaky fashion.. I wish i could stand up and just spray away?.......
Hey guys its the 20th! anybody giving up prize's for the buildoff should go ahead 
check in and be counted...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

are you priming with the hood on?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2011, 12:07 PM~19649661
> *are you priming with the hood on?
> *


 did I fuck up by doing that? :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 06:59 AM~19647470
> *eah im 50/50 on this one...i do agree to have primer the whole car. but if not  that orange will cover like a mother...i wouldnt really be to concernd about it . ive done painted enuogh cars with that testors  orange..i know how it works!! its heavy an cover as if you was spaying  black. wouldnt worry about it chipping either. when that shits done an dry its like a powder coat....lol....the paint will not run away from anything it sprays to heavy....
> *


ya got that right..all those colors except white lightning cover pretty well.

Hydro..thinkin what lil D's meaning that, now that the hoods painted, youll have yellow underneath it once ya open it..or did ya prime under it?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2011, 12:34 PM~19649888
> *ya got that right..all those colors except white lightning cover pretty well.
> 
> Hydro..thinkin what lil D's meaning that, now that the hoods painted, youll have yellow underneath it once ya open it..or did ya prime under it?
> *


 I did prime underneath, but now that you mention it.. i never sprayed the car or the hood while separate? so I guess I should hit it once while its apart..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no you didn't fuck up, but doing it that way will give you yellow edges and jambs which you don't want.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 03:48 PM~19649984
> *I did prime underneath, but now that you mention it.. i never sprayed the car or the hood while separate? so I guess I should hit it once while its apart..
> *



I was just about to tell you the same thing Markie. You have to prime them separate other wise you'll get body colored jambs. I have never really paid attention to small details like that til I came to this site and watched the pros pick shit apart like vultures, but it's been a learning experience because of it, and it all makes sense bro. Im no pro on this shit, so you dont have to listen to me. 

Im currently working on a design like a 1:1 rotisserie style body holder. That way I can get ALL angles at once!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 01:30 PM~19650319
> *I was just about to tell you the same thing Markie. You have to prime them separate other wise you'll get body colored jambs. I have never really paid attention to small details like that til I came to this site and watched the pros pick shit apart like vultures, but it's been a learning experience because of it, and it all makes sense bro. Im no pro on this shit, so you dont have to listen to me.
> 
> Im currently working on a design like a 1:1 rotisserie style body holder. That way I can get ALL angles at once!
> *


 Im no pro on this shit, so you dont have to listen to me. 
we joke alot back and forth, but you know I dont under estimate any of the advise
I get from you guys... :biggrin: 
thanks bro..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 05:02 PM~19650632
> *Im no pro on this shit, so you dont have to listen to me.
> we joke alot back and forth, but you know I dont under estimate any of the advise
> I get from you guys... :biggrin:
> thanks bro..
> *



No problem ******!! :roflmao: 


Just playin. That shit was funny though.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 02:08 PM~19650690
> *No problem ******!! :roflmao:
> Just playin. That shit was funny though.
> *


one of these days/  I am gonna get you and darkside!  
lol i dont know how? i dont where and when?


but one of these days... lol...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 06:18 PM~19651241
> *one of these days/   I am gonna get you and darkside!
> lol i dont know how? i dont where and when?
> but one of these days... lol...
> *



You gotta be a super :ninja: to get us Markie. :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2011, 12:09 AM~19644946
> *oh shit ur in tonio's back door...and im not too far away myself.
> *



No ****!!! :wow:


----------



## ripgabby08




----------



## SlammdSonoma

check this guys bike out...crazy ass creation...

bighubless.com


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 20 2011, 08:44 AM~19647984
> *what up what up murafuuuuugas  what i miss  :happysad:  i finally got a pic of the neighbors suppose project      i want it dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 4 door or not, i want that shit!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 02:20 PM~19651266
> *You gotta be a super :ninja: to get us Markie. :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

i wanna kick the shit outta someone. I been at the same job for 6 yrs now, and sum bitch ass ****** is tryin to get me fired. Ive had issues with this fool before, but this dude is a true snake. Runs to all the managers cryin im not a nice person with him and just causin me a headache. Its to the point that I wanna bash his skull in...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:14 PM~19654113
> *i wanna kick the shit outta someone. I been at the same job for 6 yrs now, and sum bitch ass ****** is tryin to get me fired. Ive had issues with this fool before, but this dude is a true snake. Runs to all the managers cryin im not a nice person with him and just causin me a headache. Its to the point that I wanna bash his skull in...
> *



THATS what he wants bro!  Take a chill pill and say some woosai's  Dont give him what he's wanting from you. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:14 PM~19654113
> *i wanna kick the shit outta someone. I been at the same job for 6 yrs now, and sum bitch ass ****** is tryin to get me fired. Ive had issues with this fool before, but this dude is a true snake. Runs to all the managers cryin im not a nice person with him and just causin me a headache. Its to the point that I wanna bash his skull in...
> *


GUS FRABA :biggrin: 

Let's sing a song, do you know "I feel pretty"?? :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

lmmfao. Im headed home to smoke a bowl and build. Just annoyed is all


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, which one of your phawkers nows how to edit your topic posts? Anyone? ANYONE? 

PM ME


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 08:14 PM~19654113
> *i wanna kick the shit outta someone. I been at the same job for 6 yrs now, and sum bitch ass ****** is tryin to get me fired. Ive had issues with this fool before, but this dude is a true snake. Runs to all the managers cryin im not a nice person with him and just causin me a headache. Its to the point that I wanna bash his skull in...
> *


makes me glad i hand picked who i work with, i run the paint booth , my brother packs out parts and hangs them for painting and my life long homie is the wash man and gopher.... we got a drama free workplace..... they ask me for workers and i provide....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

30 people on the site, and it's dead :uh: where is the night crew at? I aint seen BOHIN in weeks. Gil I think took off.... WTF?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

body snatchers!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 12:47 AM~19655191
> *body snatchers!
> *



:roflmao: They been kit-napped!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

fo shizzle my nizzle


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 12:47 AM~19655191
> *body snatchers!
> *


 :tears: Too much drama. Too much BS, Too much talk and not enough building, Too much this, too much that, too many stupid topics.

Sounds like too many Vaginas.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

uh yeah. Some people just cant handle it i dont suppose


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 08:14 PM~19654113
> *i wanna kick the shit outta someone. I been at the same job for 6 yrs now, and sum bitch ass ****** is tryin to get me fired. Ive had issues with this fool before, but this dude is a true snake. Runs to all the managers cryin im not a nice person with him and just causin me a headache. Its to the point that I wanna bash his skull in...
> *


some fucker got me fired from a job cause i showed him up. then the company challenged my unemployment cause that fucker said i was picking on him, they investigated it and i got my money since everyone at my old job said if anything i was the only one keeping morale up. since ive left their 3 best assemblers quit and they lost a senior machinist and the dipshit that got me fired got fucked up 7 ways to sunday by someone who owed me a favor.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 09:46 PM~19655184
> *30 people on the site, and it's dead :uh: where is the night crew at? I aint seen BOHIN in weeks. Gil I think took off.... WTF?
> *


:wave: the wifey aint home so i gots some computer time , but when she gets back im gonna... :sprint:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 01:21 AM~19655609
> *:wave: the wifey aint home so i gots some computer time , but when she gets back im gonna... :sprint:
> *


Lookin at porn 
:ninja: 
Style


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hearseys on a short leash it looks like.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 09:46 PM~19655184
> *30 people on the site, and it's dead :uh: where is the night crew at? I aint seen BOHIN in weeks. Gil I think took off.... WTF?
> *


who?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 20 2011, 10:22 PM~19655624-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin at porn
> :ninja:
> Style
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: not i , no need... her and her girlfriends make all the live porn i could ever need...
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2011, 10:22 PM~19655625
> *hearseys on a short leash it looks like.
> *


:yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what DOES your chick look like?same one that was at heartland?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2011, 10:40 PM~19655858
> *what DOES your chick look like?same one that was at heartland?
> *


yeah , why?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

man this joint is dead..  hey ofdatx send me your addy if you want another winshield frame!!! everything goes out tomorrow....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 10:46 PM~19655940
> *man this joint is dead..
> *


i wish i had a joint...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 10:47 PM~19655947
> *i wish i had a joint...
> *


same here..


----------



## darkside customs

I think this is a first.... I just got home with the kit and already started cutting it....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 12:47 AM~19655950
> *same here..
> *


 whats everyone got going on at the table right now??
heres what i been doin today..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 10:48 PM~19655958
> *I think this is a first.... I just got home with the kit and already started cutting it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job.... im pouring parts and packing boxes...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 12:49 AM~19655984
> *good job.... im pouring parts and packing boxes...
> *


yo rev you get that m.o. out with the crome goodies ?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 21 2011, 01:15 AM~19655552-->
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  Too much drama. Too much BS, Too much talk and not enough building, Too much this, too much that, too many stupid topics.
> 
> Sounds like too many Vaginas.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I guess. I got your flockin ready to go out tomorrow bro. Or today, however you want to look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 01:22 AM~19655625
> *hearseys on a short leash it looks like.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stay on a short leash. Shit my wife lets me do a LOT of shit and doesnt ask for much in return, so the shit she keeps me in line for, Im happy to ablige!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Jan 21 2011, 01:36 AM~19655822
> *who?
> *



Dropped and Rollinoldskoo.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Still foiling the damn Camaro. And watching Barret Jackson. Fantasy bidding is over though so back to the camaro.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 01:51 AM~19656022
> *Yeah I guess. I got your flockin ready to go out tomorrow bro. Or today, however you want to look at it.
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 10:49 PM~19655976
> *whats everyone got going on at the table right now??
> heres what i been doin today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nothing that in depth of detail. I gotta get ms. mary for all that shit to work right.

this is what i been workin on tonight.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 10:51 PM~19656019
> *yo rev you get that m.o. out with the crome goodies ?
> *


parts yes, mo , no, had to purchase new parts for both cars... water pump , 2 batteries, belts .....  and there gold parts, not chrome... :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:53 AM~19656048
> *nothing that in depth of detail.  I gotta get ms. mary for all that shit to work right.
> 
> this is what i been workin on tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Did you strip the blue one or is this number 2?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 10:51 PM~19656022
> *Yeah I guess. I got your flockin ready to go out tomorrow bro. Or today, however you want to look at it.
> I stay on a short leash. Shit my wife lets me do a LOT of shit and doesnt ask for much in return, so the shit she keeps me in line for, Im happy to ablige!
> Dropped and Rollinoldskoo.
> *


hes still on LIL, just not in here from what he told me on FB


----------



## darkside customs

What kinda bs is this, home alone again... Damn, this is the 3rd night this week the girl been at her mamas house to sleep... 

Im not complaining though, Id rather have her at mamas, then have mama here bitching and complaining...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 20 2011, 10:54 PM~19656067
> *:uh: Did you strip the blue one or is this number 2?
> *



the blue one... and the primered one...










i got 3 of these damn kits layin round. Lowandbeyond is sending out a cowl hood for this one and i gotta dip a baldwin motion hood for the 3rd one.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 12:53 AM~19656054
> *parts yes, mo , no, had to purchase new parts for both cars... water pump , 2 batteries, belts .....    and there gold parts, not chrome... :happysad:
> *


thats cool onthe parts thanks alot ...gold ..crome..i dont care i like both!!! :biggrin: 
that blows on the rides breakin down... :happysad: shit there goes a few hundred.. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 10:55 PM~19656087
> *What kinda bs is this, home alone again... Damn, this is the 3rd night this week the girl been at her mamas house to sleep...
> 
> Im not complaining though, Id rather have her at mamas, then have mama here bitching and complaining...
> *


you hope thats where she is... better watch out for sancho.. :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:54 AM~19656072
> *hes still on LIL, just not in here from what he told me on FB
> *



told me the same thing on yahoo today  Just sucks to see people go.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 12:53 AM~19656048
> *nothing that in depth of detail.  I gotta get ms. mary for all that shit to work right.
> 
> this is what i been workin on tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats lookin mean...you cut out the vents an mold the front??


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:56 AM~19656096
> *the blue one... and the primered one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 3 of these damn kits layin round.  Lowandbeyond is sending out a cowl hood for this one and i gotta dip a baldwin motion hood for the 3rd one.
> *



I guess i'm just fuckin slow then. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 10:56 PM~19656105
> *told me the same thing on yahoo today  Just sucks to see people go.
> *


ehh, true. Dont know on Jeffy tho. RO said he talked to him the other day on the phone... :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 10:56 PM~19656097
> * :happysad: shit there goes a few hundred..  :0
> *


:yes: this week and last week were bad... 110 for the hearse battery, 55 for the t-bird battery, 75 on the water pump for the hearse, and unknown what ill be spending in the morning on new belts for the hearse, i done put 2 hours into trying to get the air pump tensioner bolt loose, fuck paying labor fees to a shop, my time is free... fucking cold weather done brought out all the worst in these damned cars...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 10:57 PM~19656122
> *thats lookin mean...you cut out the vents an mold the front??
> *


i cut out the gills yes, the whole front end is completely shaved..lights & all


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 09:56 PM~19656098
> *you hope thats where she is... better watch out for sancho.. :roflmao:
> *


Thats cool, let him deal with the headache that I deal with on a regular....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:58 AM~19656132
> *ehh, true.  Dont know on Jeffy tho.  RO said he talked to him the other day on the phone... :dunno:
> *



8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Scur-rape-init, Hydrohype, 716 LAYIN LOW, darkside customs, CNDYBLU66SS


Maybe he's one of the :ninja: 's in here tonight?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 10:59 PM~19656152
> *Thats cool, let him deal with the headache that I deal with on a regular....
> *


:h5: i will , and she says she loves you and good night.... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nope the ninjas are me slammd and mayhem....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 12:58 AM~19656139
> *:yes: this week and last week were bad... 110 for the hearse battery, 55 for the t-bird battery, 75 on the water pump for the hearse, and unknown what ill be spending in the morning on new belts for the hearse, i done put 2 hours into trying to get the air pump tensioner bolt loose, fuck paying labor fees to a shop, my time is free... fucking cold weather done brought out all the worst in these damned cars...
> *


thats whats up i here that brother...i do the same shit on my own too!! the only prob.. knowing how to do anything to a car.....is now all your family members somehow dont remember how to fix anything an the morans ask you to do it all for them.... well,,,nothing is free for them!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 02:00 AM~19656178
> *nope the ninjas are me slammd and mayhem....
> *


 :ninja: :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 12:59 AM~19656148
> *i cut out the gills yes, the whole front end is completely shaved..lights & all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 10:59 PM~19656157
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Scur-rape-init, Hydrohype, 716 LAYIN LOW, darkside customs, CNDYBLU66SS
> Maybe he's one of the :ninja: 's in here tonight?
> *


hell im one of the :ninja:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:02 AM~19656202
> *hell im one of the :ninja:
> *


how you do the ninja?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 02:03 AM~19656211
> *how you do the ninja?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=emoticons&s=


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 21 2011, 01:04 AM~19656218
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=emoticons&s=
> *


what the hell....i looked too!!! :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sign in invisible 

but like u need it Jeral..ur here 24/7/365 a damn day!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 20 2011, 11:04 PM~19656218
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=emoticons&s=
> *


LMAO..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:05 AM~19656241
> *sign in invisible
> 
> but like u need it Jeral..ur here 24/7/365 a damn day!
> *


i guess ofdatx dont want another windshield frame.. :dunno: i told him to send me his addy 2 times now..mail is going out tomorrow.. :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 02:05 AM~19656238
> *what the hell....i looked too!!! :angry:
> *


My bad i thought you were asking about the :ninja: emoticon.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 10:00 PM~19656169
> *:h5: i will , and she says she loves you and good night.... :biggrin:
> *


She just called me and told me that she cant tell if you are lookin at her or at the ceiling


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 12:49 AM~19655976
> *whats everyone got going on at the table right now??
> heres what i been doin today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just this..








cant wait to strip the bottom half of it, its an eyesore under that primer. but i just cant seem to get the lines smoothed out where the body meets the roof, cept for actually ON the roof where i joined em.that parts fine.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:07 PM~19656258
> *She just called me and told me that she cant tell if you are lookin at her or at the ceiling
> *


well in that case, ill just turn off the lights... but if she calls me by you damned name again , i swear ill be drinking! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 01:07 AM~19656258
> *She just called me and told me that she cant tell if you are lookin at her or at the ceiling
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 02:07 AM~19656258
> *She just called me and told me that she cant tell if you are lookin at her or at the ceiling
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:05 AM~19656241
> *sign in invisible
> 
> but like u need it Jeral..ur here 24/7/365 a damn day!
> *


i know right... :biggrin: the funny thing is i leave l.i.l. an ebay on all day...i check it every now an then... im 3 feet away building shit..  people think im on here all day but i just leave it on...lol.. kinda funny :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i gotta get the m.o. for ya as well. short ass week but i can skip on a bill to get it to ya Jeral... besides i been wantin that damn G.P. kit for some time now.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2011, 11:09 PM~19656285
> *i gotta get the m.o. for ya as well.  short ass week but i can skip on a bill to get it to ya Jeral...  besides i been wantin that damn G.P. kit for some time now.
> *


so you are the asshat that bought it... trade ya for a beretta :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 02:09 AM~19656290
> *so you are the asshat that bought it... trade ya for a beretta :happysad:
> *


I almost swiped it before slammed. Had to spend the cheese on goodies for the Camaro.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 10:08 PM~19656275
> *well in that case, ill just turn off the lights... but if she calls me by you damned name again , i swear ill be drinking! :biggrin:
> *


She said turning the lights off works better for her because she doesnt have to look at your ugly ass :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:07 PM~19656258
> *She just called me and told me that she cant tell if you are lookin at her or at the ceiling
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2011, 01:07 AM~19656262
> *just this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to strip the bottom half of it, its an eyesore under that primer. but i just cant seem to get the lines smoothed out where the body meets the roof, cept for actually ON the roof where i joined em.that parts fine.
> *


yeah that spot is tuogh..all i do when i do mine is just roll the sand paper to sand in there.. its looking good thuogh..take your time..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:10 PM~19656305
> *She said turning the lights off works better for her because she doesnt have to look at your ugly ass :biggrin:
> *


lonely man got jokes, she just told me i dont have to worry about her calling me by your name, im bigger anyways.... :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:09 AM~19656285
> *i gotta get the m.o. for ya as well.  short ass week but i can skip on a bill to get it to ya Jeral...  besides i been wantin that damn G.P. kit for some time now.
> *


i got another one... :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 11:09 PM~19656290
> *so you are the asshat that bought it... trade ya for a beretta :happysad:
> *


chicken fucker! hell no.... my mom has almost the same 1;1 car. built my dad 1 of his 1:1's..seems only fair. 

Plus the other kit im gettin from him contains 2 of my dads1:1 cars. Anyone got a 70 Dodge Charger? that would complete my dad's cars...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 11:11 PM~19656330
> *i got another one... :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 02:11 AM~19656330
> *i got another one... :0
> *


Looking into buying a 1:1 of that car. There was only 2000 produce with the turbo 3.1l.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 02:12 AM~19656344
> *chicken fucker!  hell no....  my mom has almost the same 1;1 car.  built my dad 1 of his 1:1's..seems only fair.
> 
> Plus the other kit im gettin from him contains 2 of my dads1:1 cars.  Anyone got a 70 Dodge Charger?  that would complete my dad's cars...
> *


 :biggrin: 2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 11:11 PM~19656328
> *lonely man got jokes, she just told me i dont have to worry about her calling me by your name, im bigger anyways....  :0
> *


bigger? as in you fat ass?..or your extremely big ass hearse? LOL


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 10:11 PM~19656328
> *lonely man got jokes, she just told me i dont have to worry about her calling me by your name, im bigger anyways....  :0
> *


Maybe 100 lbs bigger.... LMAO


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:12 AM~19656344
> *chicken fucker!  hell no....  my mom has almost the same 1;1 car.  built my dad 1 of his 1:1's..seems only fair.
> 
> Plus the other kit im gettin from him contains 2 of my dads1:1 cars.  Anyone got a 70 Dodge Charger?  that would complete my dad's cars...
> *


keep an eye on my forsale thread this week.....im gettin the mother load of models !!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 02:14 AM~19656369
> *keep an eye on  my forsale thread this week.....im gettin the mother load of models !!!
> *


More Mopars?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2011, 02:07 AM~19656262
> *just this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to strip the bottom half of it, its an eyesore under that primer. but i just cant seem to get the lines smoothed out where the body meets the roof, cept for actually ON the roof where i joined em.that parts fine.
> *



lil d, if you got a harbor frieght in your area take a look and see if they have a file set. They have some nice files for pretty cheap and a good assortment of styles. You should be able to use a rounded or half round file to hit them areas to smooth them out.  Im no expert on building, but that's what I've found to work for me.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 20 2011, 11:13 PM~19656362
> *:biggrin:  2
> *


well shit. thats the one w/o the bar in the middle of the grille...


----------



## darkside customs

Hearse, I dont care what my girl says about you having a small penis, your still a cool dude in my book


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 02:14 AM~19656380
> *well shit.  thats the one w/o the bar in the middle of the grille...
> *


For some reason i started hoarding GN's and Mopars. And the collection continues.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 17 2011, 05:23 PM~19622730-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-CHEVROLET-SS-IMPA...=item35af500af3
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item2c5a10ad83
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remember these?
> 
> And then Hydro says!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2011, 10:48 PM~19626516
> *neither of these will close for no less than $93.00..
> my guess is $90 to $140 will be the the ticket on each car?
> lets see whats happens shall we? I need a 71 too.. its the only one I dont have..
> *


$93.31 was the closing cost for the light blue one..
$122.78 was the closing bid for the aqua colored one.. I should have predicted 
$90 to $130 one each car when i opened my mouth? but i still was in the ball park..

was up fella's? 716 that project is lookin sweet man.. 
Eso thats good news on that dude getting fucked up..
Slammed the camero looks bad ass..
Darkside.. use your head before you get into trouble at the (jay oh bee)
Sneak a crack whore to your job.. and when that asshole is getting blow job
in the office? take a picture of his ass.. then demand a raise.. or tell his boss and his wife... put a digital tape recorder in your pocket.. and catch that fool saying something incriminating.. use your brain.. jackwagon..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:uh: :uh: 


that shit just aint right...he said p....pe... oh fuck that!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 12:08 AM~19656279
> *i know right... :biggrin:  the funny thing is i leave l.i.l. an ebay on all day...i check it every now an then... im 3 feet away building shit..   people think im on here all day but i just leave it on...lol.. kinda funny :biggrin:
> *


i leave mine on too :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2011, 10:16 PM~19656401
> *:uh:  :uh:
> that shit just aint right...he said p....pe...  oh fuck that!
> *


NO **** FUCKER


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 02:08 AM~19656275
> *well in that case, ill just turn off the lights... but if she calls me by you damned name again , i swear ill be drinking! :biggrin:
> *


She was with me last night, but I'll be damned if I know whether she called me by his name or mine, guess that's a plus with me an him both bein James. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 11:16 PM~19656398
> *remember these?
> 
> And then Hydro says!
> $93.31 was the closing cost for the light blue one..
> $122.78 was the closing bid for the aqua colored one..  I should have predicted
> $90 to $130 one each car when i opened my mouth? but i still was in the ball park..
> 
> was up fella's?  716 that project is lookin sweet man..
> Eso thats good news on that dude getting fucked up..
> Slammed the camero looks bad ass..
> Darkside.. use your head before you get into trouble at the (jay oh bee)
> Sneak a crack whore to your job.. and when that asshole is getting blow job
> in the office? take a picture of his ass.. then demand a raise.. or tell his boss and  his wife... put a digital tape recorder in your pocket.. and catch that fool saying something incriminating..  use your brain.. jackwagon..
> *


 :biggrin: ..and i just got started on it too...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 21 2011, 02:08 AM~19656275-->
> 
> 
> 
> well in that case, ill just turn off the lights... but if she calls me by you damned name again , i swear ill be drinking! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 02:14 AM~19656382
> *Hearse, I dont care what my girl says about you having a small penis, your still a cool dude in my book
> *



yall are a phawking trip. :roflmao: 


ok, im out. fuckin tired cause i've been staring at this phawking computer all day. :uh: 

:ninja: :sprint:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 20 2011, 11:14 PM~19656369-->
> 
> 
> 
> keep an eye on  my forsale thread this week.....im gettin the mother load of models !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ima have to declare bankruptcy if you keep doing this... or get a bigger house...
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:14 PM~19656382
> *Hearse, I dont care what my girl says about you having a small penis, your still a cool dude in my book
> *


 :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:17 PM~19656407
> *NO **** FUCKER
> *



see.. ya bout FUCKED up there ****...LOL j/k toasty


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 21 2011, 01:14 AM~19656378
> *More Mopars?
> *


alil of everything..i know this guy that him an his father had a slot car/ model bizz that went under a while back!! i knew nothing about it :happysad: well ,, i do now... :biggrin: i have to do some work for him an in return he's given me all the kits parts box's an build modles that are at his dads house!! come to find out he has another couple hundred in storage.. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

Wheres Markie at?? Usually he has a fuckin page long response to shit.... been kinda quiet tonite


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 11:19 PM~19656447
> *alil of everything..i know this guy that him an his father had a slot car/ model bizz that went under a while back!! i knew nothing about it :happysad:  well ,, i do now... :biggrin: i have to do some work for him an in return he's given me all the kits  parts box's an build modles  that are at his dads house!! come to find out he has another couple hundred in storage.. :cheesy:
> *



my wants


pinto
chevette
open road camper
48 aerosedan....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 02:19 AM~19656447
> *alil of everything..i know this guy that him an his father had a slot car/ model bizz that went under a while back!! i knew nothing about it :happysad:  well ,, i do now... :biggrin: i have to do some work for him an in return he's given me all the kits  parts box's an build modles  that are at his dads house!! come to find out he has another couple hundred in storage.. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Dibs on GNs and Mopars. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 02:21 AM~19656459
> *my wants
> pinto
> chevette
> open road camper
> 48 aerosedan....
> *


I got the camper, but it's gonna cost ya. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

model supplies 75% off with free shipping!!! :0 :0 
www.ehobby.com/monthlyspecials


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 

see wtf!! shit like that dont happen here. tho a club member on another forum just told me about a 1922 Indy race car...around $60..sounds like a super rare piece.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 21 2011, 01:21 AM~19656464
> *:0 Dibs on GNs and Mopars.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im of course taking what i want an selling the rest what dont sell ..ill get rid of on ebay!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 11:22 PM~19656475
> *I got the camper, but it's gonna cost ya. :biggrin:
> *


i dont want the wedge, just the camper, send me a pm... :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 02:23 AM~19656490
> *i dont want the wedge, just the camper, send me a pm... :cheesy:
> *


Fuck a camper. Get a G-body. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:20 PM~19656455
> *Wheres Markie at?? Usually he has a fuckin page long response to shit.... been kinda quiet tonite
> *


 i just posted foolio! page 1082.. hey how do i get those little smiley dudes for myself?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 02:23 AM~19656490
> *i dont want the wedge, just the camper, send me a pm... :cheesy:
> *


You're smokin crack bro, I ain't lettin it go nowhere. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

for who's on tonight im doin this special tonight only. im selling both 1975 Cutty's the JoHan snap kit with orig. box and the 1975 cutty promo for $65 o.b.o. will take trades also. the snapper came w/o taillights


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 11:24 PM~19656507
> *You're smokin crack bro, I ain't lettin it go nowhere. LOL
> *


 :angry:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2011, 10:25 PM~19656516
> *for who's on tonight im doin this special tonight only.  im selling both 1975 Cutty's  the JoHan snap kit with orig. box and the 1975 cutty promo for $65 o.b.o.  will take trades also.  the snapper came w/o taillights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMIT!!!!!! ALWAYS WHEN I SPENT MY LOOT DOES SHIT COME UP FO SALE :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 02:25 AM~19656517
> *:angry:
> *


Like I said bro, *IF* it were to leave my hands it would cost ya.


----------



## darkside customs

Think this topic can be bumped up to page 1100 before the nights over with?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 02:25 AM~19656516
> *for who's on tonight im doin this special tonight only.  im selling both 1975 Cutty's  the JoHan snap kit with orig. box and the 1975 cutty promo for $65 o.b.o.  will take trades also.  the snapper came w/o taillights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look slike the 77 Monte lights would work on that.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 02:29 AM~19656558
> *Think this topic can be bumped up to page 1100 before the nights over with?
> *



:yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

could be a good possibility. but not while im on here..i bouts to JET!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 01:27 AM~19656534
> *DAMMIT!!!!!! ALWAYS WHEN I SPENT MY LOOT DOES SHIT COME UP FO SALE :angry:
> *


thats a good deal..i would buy them right now but i allready have 2 :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/2139611366.html

Seen this in your area Grim?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 11:28 PM~19656545
> *Like I said bro, IF it were to leave my hands it would cost ya.
> *


well what does it take ? :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 11:29 PM~19656562
> *Look slike the 77 Monte lights would work on that.
> *


hmm, i may try that. gots a 77 MC sittin here im not gonna do shit with ( for sale too)..needin to single out some of my damn stash.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 21 2011, 02:30 AM~19656579
> *http://jxn.craigslist.org/cto/2139611366.html
> 
> Seen this in your area Grim?
> *


It's a piece of shit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 21 2011, 02:32 AM~19656594
> *It's a piece of shit.
> *


Figured. Body looked good though.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 02:31 AM~19656588
> *well what does it take ?  :cheesy:
> *


Make an offer and I'll let you know.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

ok ill be back..i gotta get my ass back to work on the 60..i wanna finish the interior tonight atleast... :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

fuck that was scary..i pressed a button and all of a sudden everybody's 
avatar's dis-apered.. then when i tried to post it would give me some advertisement..
i started to panic...
because i know all you guys need me.. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 21 2011, 02:32 AM~19656606
> *Figured. Body looked good though.
> *


I know the kid that owned it before this dude, used to beat the hell out of it. This guy ain't done shit to it but let it sit.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 10:33 PM~19656620
> *fuck that was scary..i pressed a button and all of a sudden everybody's
> avatar's dis-apered.. then when i tried to post it would give me some advertisement..
> i started to panic...
> because i know all you guys need me.. :biggrin:
> *


Did you leave your helmet on the bus today??


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 02:33 AM~19656620
> *fuck that was scary..i pressed a button and all of a sudden everybody's
> avatar's dis-apered.. then when i tried to post it would give me some advertisement..
> i started to panic...
> because i know all you guys need me.. :biggrin:
> *


Markie's been hittin the peace pipe and chuggin fire water.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 21 2011, 02:34 AM~19656625
> *I know the kid that owned it before this dude, used to beat the hell out of it. This guy ain't done shit to it but let it sit.
> *


There isnt shit around this year for rides for sale.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 02:35 AM~19656632
> *Did you leave your helmet on the bus today??
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 21 2011, 02:36 AM~19656648
> *There isnt shit around this year for rides for sale.
> *


Wait til spring, shit will start poppin up.


----------



## darkside customs

Not mine, but this was the very first car I owned when I turned 16, I wish I still had it today....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 21 2011, 02:37 AM~19656665
> *Wait til spring, shit will start poppin up.
> *


Keeping an eye on another cutlass just north of me straight from Florida. Hate the color though.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 20 2011, 11:37 PM~19656657-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:35 PM~19656632
> *Did you leave your helmet on the bus today??
> *


 i am so NOT laughing... :biggrin: 
Damm.. okay what ever....
lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn uza jackwagon for lettin that sucker go huh?

im in the same boat..let a 1971 Pontiac LeMans 2 door hardtop red with white interior go for $1250. I got the orig. hubcaps still tho!!! and the side emblems!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 20 2011, 11:40 PM~19656697
> *Keeping an eye on another cutlass just north of me straight from Florida. Hate the color though.
> *


 snapped a pic off to Derrick the other day on a pristine mint 1978 Cutty. an old 88y.o. woman owns it and has 45000 orig miles on the damn car. black with red pinstripes...maroon int. factory rims & tires still on it.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 21 2011, 02:40 AM~19656697
> *Keeping an eye on another cutlass just north of me straight from Florida. Hate the color though.
> *


Nothin a little paint can't fix.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

WTF is wrong with people. Really?

http://battlecreek.craigslist.org/cto/2133478979.html


----------



## darkside customs

Cars Ive owned since I turned 16... Im 35 now, so do the math there...
1. 76 Olds Cutlass S
2. 83 Buick Regal
3. 83 VW Rabbit
4. 83 Ford Courier
5. 94 Cavalier
6. 87 Pontiac 6000
7. 93 Ford Taurus
8. 99 Sentra
9. 96 Sentra
10. 96 Trooper
11. 93 Mercury Sable
12. 96 F-150
13. 2001 Neon
14. 2000 Blazer


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:44 PM~19656739
> *Cars Ive owned since I turned 16... Im 35 now, so do the math there...
> 1. 76 Olds Cutlass S
> 2. 83 Buick Regal
> 3. 83 VW Rabbit
> 4. 83 Ford Courier
> 5. 94 Cavalier
> 6. 87 Pontiac 6000
> 7. 93 Ford Taurus
> 8. 99 Sentra
> 9. 96 Sentra
> 10. 96 Trooper
> 11. 93 Mercury Sable
> 12. 96 F-150
> 13. 2001 Neon
> 14. 2000 Blazer
> *


i could never keep track of all the cars ive owned over the years.... well over 50 , and im only 27....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 02:43 AM~19656727
> *snapped a pic off to Derrick the other day on a pristine mint 1978 Cutty.  an old 88y.o. woman owns it and has 45000 orig miles on the damn car.  black with red pinstripes...maroon int.  factory rims & tires still on it.
> *


Not a fan of that body style. My stupid ass let my 83 that had under 40k go just before summer.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 20 2011, 11:44 PM~19656738-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with people. Really?
> 
> http://battlecreek.craigslist.org/cto/2133478979.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i gotta get pics of the Now & Later car here... ya think the wrappers are fucked up..the car aint all that cool to look at either!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:44 PM~19656739
> *Cars Ive owned since I turned 16... Im 35 now, so do the math there...
> 1. 76 Olds Cutlass S
> 2. 83 Buick Regal
> 3. 83 VW Rabbit
> 4. 83 Ford Courier
> 5. 94 Cavalier
> 6. 87 Pontiac 6000
> 7. 93 Ford Taurus
> 8. 99 Sentra
> 9. 96 Sentra
> 10. 96 Trooper
> 11. 93 Mercury Sable
> 12. 96 F-150
> 13. 2001 Neon
> 14. 2000 Blazer
> *


parts truck...i need one for mine!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 10:46 PM~19656751
> *i could never keep track of all the cars ive owned over the years.... well over 50 , and im only 27....
> *


Damn fool!


----------



## BODINE

my first car at 16


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 11:46 PM~19656751
> *i could never keep track of all the cars ive owned over the years.... well over 50 , and im only 27....
> *


gawd dayum...i feel a ton older now... :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 02:44 AM~19656739
> *Cars Ive owned since I turned 16... Im 35 now, so do the math there...
> 1. 76 Olds Cutlass S
> 2. 83 Buick Regal------------PICS
> 3. 83 VW Rabbit
> 4. 83 Ford Courier-----------PICS
> 5. 94 Cavalier
> 6. 87 Pontiac 6000
> 7. 93 Ford Taurus
> 8. 99 Sentra
> 9. 96 Sentra---------What motor?
> 10. 96 Trooper
> 11. 93 Mercury Sable
> 12. 96 F-150
> 13. 2001 Neon
> 14. 2000 Blazer
> *


----------



## BODINE

couple others


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 20 2011, 10:47 PM~19656767
> *
> *


I dont remember... I bought it off a guy that had a body kit and some 17's on it and no back seat, just a sub enclosure...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright cracka's..til next time. Same BAT time..same BAT channel...later foolios


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 02:49 AM~19656778
> *I dont remember... I bought it off a guy that had a body kit and some 17's on it and no back seat, just a sub enclosure...
> *



Don't think many people know those are little sleeper cars. Some of them came with the SR20DET motor.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 21 2011, 02:49 AM~19656777
> *couple others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like my old 83.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:38 PM~19656669
> *Not mine, but this was the very first car I owned when I turned 16, I wish I still had it today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 fuck yea.. my mom was the original owner of a 72 chevelle malibu with a 350.
I did not know what I had. when i was in 11th grade...i was on my way to school
and I was looking at some girls ass.. and i rear ended somebody in that car..
dented the front bumper and hood.. shatterd the grill.. i thought it was totaled..
so the car sat for a few years then I sold it for $350...
and my first car that i got myself. was a 70 dodge challanger when i was 18. with 383 
magnum.. i cant finish this story.. 
i am a dumm ass dumm ass dumm ass.. dumb ass..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 02:44 AM~19656739
> *Cars Ive owned since I turned 16... Im 35 now, so do the math there...
> 1. 76 Olds Cutlass S
> 2. 83 Buick Regal
> 3. 83 VW Rabbit
> 4. 83 Ford Courier
> 5. 94 Cavalier
> 6. 87 Pontiac 6000
> 7. 93 Ford Taurus
> 8. 99 Sentra
> 9. 96 Sentra
> 10. 96 Trooper
> 11. 93 Mercury Sable
> 12. 96 F-150
> 13. 2001 Neon
> 14. 2000 Blazer
> *


You REALLY wanna go here?? In order of ownership.

1. 95 Ford Ranger Splash
2. 78 Ford Thunderbird
3. 85 Chevy Citation
4. 88 Ford Festiva
5. 93 Pontiac Sunbird (4 door)
6. 86 Chevy Cavalier
7. 93 Mercury Topaz
8. 97 Dodge Stratus
9. 90 Pontiac Sunbird vert
10. 93 Mercury Sable
11. 90 Chevy Beretta
12. 00 Dodge Stratus
13. 96 Chevy Lumina
14. 02 Dodge Durango
15. 88 Plymouth Sundance
16. 95 Chevy Lumina
17. 02 Dodge In


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 20 2011, 10:50 PM~19656786
> *Don't think many people know those are little sleeper cars. Some of them came with the SR20DET motor.
> *


No, this car was a big POS.... the only thing I ended up doin to it was shave the door handles and throw most of the car in primer and dropped it down 

That Rabbit I owned was a fuckin site to see... wish I had some pics still of it, but I got it in 95 and my cousin and I heated the coils and dropped that fucker so low and the rear was so lightweight that when I went to make a left in an intersection in front of a cop no less, I hit a few bumps in the road and ended up turned around in the middle of the street....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 10:53 PM~19656803
> *You REALLY wanna go here?? In order of ownership.
> 
> 1. 95 Ford Ranger Splash
> 2. 78 Ford Thunderbird
> 3. 85 Chevy Citation
> 4. 88 Ford Festiva
> 5. 93 Pontiac Sunbird (4 door)
> 6. 86 Chevy Cavalier
> 7. 93 Mercury Topaz
> 8. 97 Dodge Stratus
> 9. 90 Pontiac Sunbird vert
> 10. 93 Mercury Sable
> 11. 90 Chevy Beretta
> 12. 00 Dodge Stratus
> 13. 96 Chevy Lumina
> 14. 02 Dodge Durango
> 15. 88 Plymouth Sundance
> 16. 95 Chevy Lumina
> 17. 02 Dodge Intrepid
> 18. 94 Chevy S-10
> *


OH MY.... A Citation, a Festiva, and I bet you wish you still had that 78 T Bird dont ya...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 who remembers this old thing.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jan 20 2011, 11:47 PM~19656761-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.68 wildcat
> 2.86 regal
> 3.75 new yorker
> 4. 91 explorer eddie bauer
> 5.94 explorer
> 6.77 coupe
> 7.79 coupe
> 8.62 buick hearse
> 9.84 caddy hearse
> 10.77 tbird
> 11.64impala 4 door
> 12.63 impala 4 door
> 13.69 biscayne
> 14.80-something plymouth sundance
> 15.88 dodge panel van
> 16.77 f-100
> 17.78 chevy 4x4
> 18 72 chevy longhorn
> 19.94 rodeo
> 20.77 2wd chevy pickup
> 21. 91 chevy 1 ton box truck
> 22.94 cougar
> 23.91 sedan deville
> 24.84 seville
> 25. 86 paraissene wagon
> 26. 91 caprice
> 27. 81 ford conversion van
> 28 . 84 t type
> thats what i can think of off the top of my head. i know im missing a lot of them, most were driven into the ground or wrecked... a few were stolen, and i still have a couple of them.... :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2011, 11:47 PM~19656766
> *gawd dayum...i feel a ton older now... :uh:
> *


whys that? :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2011, 02:57 AM~19656838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 who remembers this old thing.
> *



:thumbsup: Me likey.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2011, 01:57 AM~19656838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 who remembers this old thing.
> *


had the bish bumpin with some house 15s.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 02:56 AM~19656828
> *OH MY.... A Citation, a Festiva, and I bet you wish you still had that 78 T Bird dont ya...
> *


Hell yeah bro, that 78 was a BEAST. 

The Citation was the biggest piece of shit I ever owned. 

After the carb was rebuilt in the Festiva that fucker went til my brother totaled it. It had over 400,000 miles on it.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 11:44 PM~19656739
> *Cars Ive owned since I turned 16... Im 35 now, so do the math there...
> 1. 76 Olds Cutlass S
> 2. 83 Buick Regal
> 3. 83 VW Rabbit
> 4. 83 Ford Courier
> 5. 94 Cavalier
> 6. 87 Pontiac 6000
> 7. 93 Ford Taurus
> 8. 99 Sentra
> 9. 96 Sentra
> 10. 96 Trooper
> 11. 93 Mercury Sable
> 12. 96 F-150
> 13. 2001 Neon
> 14. 2000 Blazer
> *


 hey if you stick your thumb out..and people pull up and let you in there car?
just cause they take you to the back seat. it does not mean you own there car,
no matter what they tell you.. if they drop you off and pull away? its still the other 
persons car.. :uh: F. Y. I..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 01:46 AM~19656751
> *i could never keep track of all the cars ive owned over the years.... well over 50 , and im only 27....
> *


hell yeah same here im 31 an had over 50...some wher shitters but i allso had award winning rides too!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 11:03 PM~19656877
> *hey if you stick your thumb out..and people pull up and let you in there car?
> just cause they take you to the back seat. it does not mean you own there car,
> no matter what they tell you.. if they drop you off and pull away?  its still the other
> persons car.. :uh:  F. Y. I..
> *


You speak like youve done this before :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 12:04 AM~19656886
> *hell yeah same here im 31 an had over 50...some wher shitters but i allso had award winning rides too!
> *


the only award winning ride i own is the bike, ive had a few nicer rides, but most were average ol cars... a few shit boxes too ....


----------



## darkside customs

This was the same style car my mom had when I was a kid... 
76 Malibu wagon... Man, I woulda loved to have got my hands on this.... thats got some potential...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

1 turn burn in the Cutty with the 3.8 V6 at work.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 12:05 AM~19656895
> *You speak like youve done this before :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: once I told this girl that i had this hotel for a week.. when really I had it for 
two hours. took off while she was in the shower.. told her I would be back..
make herself at home...
i ended up renting a room right across the hall....
i was getting high while listening to the commotion of her getting kicked out...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

kinda late but...








bet yalls asses im getting another one some day.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 02:17 AM~19656976
> *:biggrin: once I told this girl that i had this hotel for a week.. when really I had it for
> two  hours.  took off while she was in the shower.. told her I would be back..
> make herself at home...
> i ended up renting a room right across the hall....
> i was getting high while listening to the commotion of her getting kicked out...
> *


now thats some funny ass shit right there,,, :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hey rev where you at??? i found something today you might want to cast...... :0


----------



## Hydrohype

716 L. L. You aint lieing about that fuckin testers orange... 
I had the body primerd better than any car I had before.. i got up this morning 
and smothed it down with some light wet sand.. then I dried the car off..
it looked so good I wanted to leave the car in fuckin primer.. and say thats what I ment to do.. BUT NOOOOOOOO. LOL I shake up that car of orange... and 
I go outside to my patio.. and when I press the nozzle down? the fuckin nozzle 
stayed down and kept spraying.. (it thought it was an air brush) there is my can
spraying and spitting paint snot all over me and my patio :uh: i had to put the can down. and lift the nozzle back up with my fingers.... S O B.. some already got on my 
hood.. so I am like fuck it< I pressed the nozzle down and take a pass at the car.
put the can down, and lift the nozzle back up... press the nozzle down and take 
another pass..... all the while hoping the paint snott does not hit my car to bad..
I knew I should have made a practice run on a disposable car body.. but fuck i wanted to have faith that it would be okay.. after the car was painted I changed nozzle's from another can.. and the it does not do it as bad.. but the stream of paint 
comes out really restricted.... I am so not looking foward to the switch from rattle 
can to air brush... I hate the sound of all the parts cleaning and maintenance.
but damm giving all the fuckin unpredictability of all my rattle can colors?
it may have to happin sooner than later.. I am really coming to the conclusion
that all testers light colored rattle can paint, SUCK'S MOIST DIRTY ASS!
HYDRO..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 01:58 PM~19659672
> *716 L. L. You aint lieing about that fuckin testers orange...
> I had the body primerd better than any car I had before.. i got up this morning
> and smothed it down with some light wet sand.. then I dried the car off..
> it looked so good I wanted to leave the car in fuckin primer.. and say thats what I ment to do.. BUT NOOOOOOOO. LOL I shake up that car of orange... and
> I go outside to my patio.. and when I press the nozzle down?  the fuckin nozzle
> stayed down and kept spraying.. (it thought it was an air brush) there is my can
> spraying and spitting paint snot all over me and my patio :uh:  i had to put the can down. and lift the nozzle back up with my fingers.... S O B.. some already got on my
> hood.. so I am like fuck it<  I pressed the nozzle down and take a pass at the car.
> put the can down, and lift the nozzle back up... press the nozzle down and take
> another pass.....  all the while hoping the paint snott does not hit my car to bad..
> I knew I should have made a practice run on a disposable car body.. but fuck i wanted to have faith that it would be okay..  after the car was painted I changed nozzle's from another can.. and the it does not do it as bad.. but the stream of paint
> comes out really restricted....   I am so not looking foward to the switch from rattle
> can to air brush... I hate the sound of all the parts cleaning and maintenance.
> but damm giving all the fuckin unpredictability of all my rattle can colors?
> it may have to happin sooner than later..   I am really coming to the conclusion
> that all testers light colored rattle can paint,  SUCK'S MOIST DIRTY ASS!
> HYDRO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the testors one coat orange is pretty good. but its laquer :happysad: i was going to tell about the paint before but i seen you allready had enamal primer on it..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks real good Markie! :worship: is it the competition orange or is it just orange? Looks like the competition orange. I know the feeling on this one.. I've painted a few bodies with it. Yellow is another bitch from testors. Sucks that they spit, but that turned out nice bro.  Nice work.


----------



## darkside customs

yellow paint and i arent friends


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 02:12 PM~19659795
> *Looks real good Markie! :worship: is it the competition orange or is it just orange? Looks like the competition orange. I know the feeling on this one.. I've painted a few bodies with it. Yellow is another bitch from testors. Sucks that they spit, but that turned out nice bro.  Nice work.
> *


i know its it the competition orange....thats the color i hate most out of testors.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 12:45 PM~19660095
> *i know its it the competition orange....thats the color i hate most out of testors.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i remember painting a car for someone that color just to annoy them i call it headache orange


----------



## Scur-rape-init

This is one of my competition orange sprays. 










The other is a 67 camaro that my cousin and I were working on. Im tryin to teach him how to paint, and then here he comes with this color saying I wanna paint my car with THIS. :uh: I cant teach him how t paint when the paint is spittin and just layin down like shit LOL.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 21 2011, 12:07 PM~19659758-->
> 
> 
> 
> the testors one coat orange is pretty good. but its laquer :happysad: i was going to tell  about the paint before but i seen you allready had enamal primer on it..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i lost the post.. but i said fuck i got scared.. i ran to the cabinet to check the can
> its testers gloss orange enamal.. would i have been that screwd if it were laquar?
> i thought it was mixing with the acrylics I had to watch out for..?
> I need a chart that i can keep on my wall..for referance.. thanks for the input L.L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 12:12 PM~19659795
> *Looks real good Markie! :worship: is it the competition orange or is it just orange? Looks like the competition orange. I know the feeling on this one.. I've painted a few bodies with it. Yellow is another bitch from testors. Sucks that they spit, but that turned out nice bro.  Nice work.
> *






Thanks Scrape, and Darkside.. yea the seal was not even broken on the paint..
If i had the money or the reciept I would have took it back and got Tamiya paint..
i got lucky on my 58 impy.. that was testers Chrysler yellow on top of testers primer and that worked for me on the first try... so i try it again on a 76 in 2010 
over some Krylon primer.. bath after bath after bath.. then i try it on the vert 68
on top of plasticoat primer.. :uh: that can should have been called 
TESTERS' YELLOW PAINT SNOTT :uh: I SANDED AND PAINTED THAT CAR SO FUCKING MUCH... remember i was on this sight everyday crying about that bitch ass paint. then i got it right, only to over flake it at the end.. so after its 4th bath I do it again.. this time with tamiya.. tamiya is a much more user friendly yellow.. 
still kind of iffy... once i got it to look half ass okay? i shipped it to the homie
408models for chrome and clear.. then we both decided that he would bath it yet again.. because i never addressed the body work issues that it had before all those paints.. (big razor blade gash's from when i first tried to open the doors) it will come home to me soon.. this time it will be a pretty ass yellow with no razer gash's and nice chrome and alot of shiny wet ass clear..I hopeing some time after next month's NNL hear in cali.. this is how it looked when i sent it to the homie





























fuck I love the lines of this car. i cant wait to get her back... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 11:58 AM~19659672
> *716 L. L. You aint lieing about that fuckin testers orange...
> I had the body primerd better than any car I had before.. i got up this morning
> and smothed it down with some light wet sand.. then I dried the car off..
> it looked so good I wanted to leave the car in fuckin primer.. and say thats what I ment to do.. BUT NOOOOOOOO. LOL I shake up that car of orange... and
> I go outside to my patio.. and when I press the nozzle down?  the fuckin nozzle
> stayed down and kept spraying.. (it thought it was an air brush) there is my can
> spraying and spitting paint snot all over me and my patio :uh:  i had to put the can down. and lift the nozzle back up with my fingers.... S O B.. some already got on my
> hood.. so I am like fuck it<  I pressed the nozzle down and take a pass at the car.
> put the can down, and lift the nozzle back up... press the nozzle down and take
> another pass.....  all the while hoping the paint snott does not hit my car to bad..
> I knew I should have made a practice run on a disposable car body.. but fuck i wanted to have faith that it would be okay..  after the car was painted I changed nozzle's from another can.. and the it does not do it as bad.. but the stream of paint
> comes out really restricted....  I am so not looking foward to the switch from rattle
> can to air brush... I hate the sound of all the parts cleaning and maintenance.
> but damm giving all the fuckin unpredictability of all my rattle can colors?
> it may have to happin sooner than later..  I am really coming to the conclusion
> that all testers light colored rattle can paint,  SUCK'S MOIST DIRTY ASS!
> HYDRO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know how you guys are having problems with it. the way i do mine is i sit it next to a heater for about 20-25 minutes to warm the paint up... enamel or laquer, shit comes out just fine after that. Maybe yall should give it a try. Hell im layin paint in 25 degree weather like it aint shit...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 03:19 PM~19660404
> *i dont know how you guys are having problems with it.  the way i do mine is i sit it next to a heater for about 20-25 minutes to warm the paint up... enamel or laquer, shit comes out just fine after that.  Maybe yall should give it a try.  Hell im layin paint in 25 degree weather like it aint shit...
> *


go lay some testors competition orange in that weather...lol.... i dont car what you do to that color it sprays like shit!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> i lost the post.. but i said fuck i got scared.. i ran to the cabinet to check the can
> its testers gloss orange enamal.. would i have been that screwd if it were laquar?
> i thought it was mixing with the acrylics I had to watch out for..?
> I need a chart that i can keep on my wall..for referance.. thanks for the input L.L.
> 
> never laquer over enamel..but you can clear enamel over laquer...its confusing sometimes.. ive dont messed up a few before..lol...dont ask how i did it ...or why i even tried it but i primer'd my 64 eclo with enamel an painted it with testors one coat laquer . very light coats... but i got it. prob.. wont be doing that again .. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:19 PM~19660404
> *i dont know how you guys are having problems with it.  the way i do mine is i sit it next to a heater for about 20-25 minutes to warm the paint up... enamel or laquer, shit comes out just fine after that.  Maybe yall should give it a try.  Hell im layin paint in 25 degree weather like it aint shit...
> *




















I need to be careful when it comes to external ways to warm up a can of paint..
i remember leaving this in the sun.. and putting it in the oven.. :uh: 
i could have tried boiling some water.. I know my next light colors will be tamiya
or dupli-color.. I got two differnt shade's of light blue from dupli color that I am anxious to try, on my corvair, 69 impy, or 62 impy after this wagon thing is done..
Good thing is I got alot of cars being painted all over this site so I cant complain about having nothing to build.. but this is the year that i want to get some of my own painting done as well...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 01:27 PM~19660475
> *go lay some testors competition orange in that weather...lol.... i dont car what you do to that color it sprays like shit!!
> *


Testors competiton orange? They have Fiery Orange and Flaming orange..but ive yet to see competiton orange... less ur not talkin about the 1 coat shit that is...

and if i gotta try it to see i will, wont scare me none.


----------



## Hydrohype

> i lost the post.. but i said fuck i got scared.. i ran to the cabinet to check the can
> its testers gloss orange enamal.. would i have been that screwd if it were laquar?
> i thought it was mixing with the acrylics I had to watch out for..?
> I need a chart that i can keep on my wall..for referance.. thanks for the input L.L.
> 
> never laquer over enamel..but you can clear enamel over laquer...its confusing sometimes.. ive dont messed up a few before..lol...dont ask how i did it ...or why i even tried it but i primer'd my 64 eclo with enamel an painted it with testors one coat laquer . very light coats... but i got it. prob.. wont be doing that again .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> so does that mean never laquar clear over enamal too..? but i can clear enamal over
> laquer paint? :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 01:40 PM~19660554
> *Testors competiton orange?  They have Fiery Orange  and Flaming orange..but ive yet to see competiton orange... less ur not talkin about the 1 coat shit that is...
> 
> and if i gotta try it to see i will, wont scare me none.
> *


 okay Festuss its official.. brake out the tractor a go get some of that 1 coat shit.
and spray something.. we want to see it now... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thing is, ive never seen comp. orange in one coat testors tho...

just reg. testors cans is what i remember seeing. Plus id rather spray hemi orange engine enamel ( it has a pearl flake in it thats just freakin badass)---getcha some of that!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 03:40 PM~19660562
> *so does that mean never laquar clear over enamal too..? but i can clear enamal over
> laquer paint? :biggrin:
> *


yes sir.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 03:40 PM~19660554
> *Testors competiton orange?  They have Fiery Orange  and Flaming orange..but ive yet to see competiton orange... less ur not talkin about the 1 coat shit that is...
> 
> and if i gotta try it to see i will, wont scare me none.
> *


yeah them one coats are nice.. but i was talking about just the og testors comp....orange..i hate it!! :biggrin:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 01:40 PM~19660562
> *so does that mean never laquar clear over enamal too..? but i can clear enamal over
> laquer paint?
> *


Just send a kit this way,Ill do it some justice.... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 01:52 PM~19660669
> *yeah them one coats are nice.. but i was talking about just the og testors comp....orange..i hate it!! :biggrin:
> *


ahh yeah, i try to steer clear of that shit altogether. its either 1 coat testors, tamiya or pactra laquers i fuck with anymore. also workin with HOK now too.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 21 2011, 01:45 PM~19660610-->
> 
> 
> 
> thing is, ive never seen comp. orange in one coat testors tho...
> 
> just reg. testors cans is what i remember seeing.  Plus id rather spray hemi orange engine enamel ( it has a pearl flake in it thats just freakin badass)---getcha some of that!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like the sound of that.. do you have a picture of the can so I can try to look it up?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Jan 21 2011, 01:53 PM~19660678
> *Just send a kit this way,Ill  do it some justice.... :biggrin:
> *


 Oh shit! :biggrin: Im gonna hold you to that machio! I cant pass that up..
i got a 56 Nomad that i would love to see machio put a 2 tone on.. I been lookin at the box for months.. with you in mind.. let me know when you can squezz me in?
I will ship it out to you.. But I am shit dirt poor until February


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 02:18 PM~19660826
> *i like the sound of that.. do you have a picture of the can so I can try to look it up?Oh shit!  :biggrin:  Im gonna hold you to that machio!  I cant pass that up..
> i got a 56 Nomad that i would love to see  machio put a 2 tone on.. I been lookin at the box for months.. with you in mind.. let me know when you can squezz me in?
> I will ship it out to you.. But I am shit dirt poor until February
> *



dont have the can or a pic of it...but do have a straight link to Advanced Auto where i got mine...
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/1/1/53459...art-de1652.html

look for it, spray it on somethin and check the gold flake thats in it...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2011, 03:54 PM~19660690
> *ahh yeah, i try to steer clear of that shit altogether.  its either 1 coat testors, tamiya or pactra laquers i fuck with anymore.  also workin with HOK now too.
> *


x 1000 on that bro..same here!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

comp orange..and everything else in that line for some reason sprays like dog shit thru a commercialized fan.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 11:58 AM~19659672
> *716 L. L. You aint lieing about that fuckin testers orange...
> I had the body primerd better than any car I had before.. i got up this morning
> and smothed it down with some light wet sand.. then I dried the car off..
> it looked so good I wanted to leave the car in fuckin primer.. and say thats what I ment to do.. BUT NOOOOOOOO. LOL I shake up that car of orange... and
> I go outside to my patio.. and when I press the nozzle down?  the fuckin nozzle
> stayed down and kept spraying.. (it thought it was an air brush) there is my can
> spraying and spitting paint snot all over me and my patio :uh:  i had to put the can down. and lift the nozzle back up with my fingers.... S O B.. some already got on my
> hood.. so I am like fuck it<  I pressed the nozzle down and take a pass at the car.
> put the can down, and lift the nozzle back up... press the nozzle down and take
> another pass.....  all the while hoping the paint snott does not hit my car to bad..
> I knew I should have made a practice run on a disposable car body.. but fuck i wanted to have faith that it would be okay..  after the car was painted I changed nozzle's from another can.. and the it does not do it as bad.. but the stream of paint
> comes out really restricted....  I am so not looking foward to the switch from rattle
> can to air brush... I hate the sound of all the parts cleaning and maintenance.
> but damm giving all the fuckin unpredictability of all my rattle can colors?
> it may have to happin sooner than later..  I am really coming to the conclusion
> that all testers light colored rattle can paint,  SUCK'S MOIST DIRTY ASS!
> HYDRO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yhea bro once you use the airbrush you'll be addicted to it. one good thing about the airbruch is you can get the paint you like in a can (ex: the orange you used on this build) and spray it into a dixie cup (buy them at costco a pack of 300 for like $13) and maybe add some extra pearls and spray it. The airbrush setup i use layes down smooth as hell if you want i'll take a pic of the setup i use and tell you what to look for


----------



## Hydrohype

say dah Markie....
remember i said I changed the tip of the testers orange and it still sprayed like shit?
thats because both tips were clogged and fucked up.. I took a testers can of 
magnaness brown,, spray a squirt on my cabanet and it was okay.. so i took the tip off, and put it on my orange and it spray with good even flow and good preasure?
some of a bitch.. it was the tip the whole time... when the second tip spit snot with no
pressure, I took for granted that it was the paint/color and brand, not the tip..
yall can smack me now...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 04:55 PM~19661036
> *say dah Markie....
> remember i said I changed the tip of the testers orange and it still sprayed like shit?
> thats because both tips were clogged and fucked up.. I took a testers can of
> magnaness brown,, spray a squirt on my cabanet and it was okay.. so i took the tip off, and put it on my orange and it spray with good even flow and good preasure?
> some of a bitch.. it was the tip the whole time...  when the second tip spit snot with no
> pressure, I took for granted that it was the paint/color and brand, not the tip..
> yall can smack me now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well if testors produced the tip then its still a shitty piece from them


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 21 2011, 02:52 PM~19661016
> *yhea bro once you use the airbrush you'll be addicted to it. one good thing about the airbruch is you can get the paint you like in a can (ex: the orange you used on this build) and spray it into a dixie cup (buy them at costco a pack of 300 for like $13) and maybe add some extra pearls and spray it. The airbrush setup i use layes down smooth as hell if you want i'll take a pic of the setup i use and tell you what to look for
> *


damm, I did not know that.. so your saying that any rattle can paint?
(I have alot) evan the snott colors can be sprayed into a cup.. then pored into an
airbrush bottle and resprayed on my project? do I have to thin it out? 
that sounds crazy.. but promising.. I have one of those testers air brush's with the 
different nozzle's. but i never even put it together.. and there is a harber frieght 
about 6 miles from my apartment.. I have one of those air cans never used but I also have one of those portable 12o psi refilable air tanks.. and i think I have an adapter 
that might connect the brush to the air tank? i am going to walk to my car and bring it up...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2011, 02:56 PM~19661040
> *well if testors produced the tip then its still a shitty piece from them
> *


yea they should put a warning label on there cans.. maybe with an extra tip.. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 03:05 PM~19661140
> *damm, I did not know that.. so your saying that any rattle can paint?
> (I have alot) evan the snott colors can be sprayed into a cup.. then pored into an
> airbrush bottle and resprayed on my project? do I have to thin it out?
> that sounds crazy.. but promising.. I have one of those testers air brush's with the
> different nozzle's. but i never even put it together.. and there is a harber frieght
> about 6 miles from my apartment.. I have one of those air cans never used but I also have one of those portable 12o psi refilable air tanks.. and i think I have an adapter
> that might connect the brush to the air tank? i am going to walk to my car and bring it up...
> *


yeah i sprayed testors candy apple red with my aidbrush as i got it right out of the can. theres no need to thin it out or anything. as for the airbrush i hate testors airbrushes. ive tried working with them and everything but everytime i used it. it lead to failure paint jobs. If you can theres a paashe (probably spelt it wrong) starter kit get that and a small compressor made by them and your good to go. after some time you can get the water traps and a regulator and boom your cooking some sick paint jobs with only the amout of paint you have to limit you


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Man I need to hit the lotto. This is the one thing I need to add to my collection and I just cant afford the prices they go for. I dont even care if it's graded at a 2-5, it still sells at around 70. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-Jo-Han-1970-Cadill...=item4aa7e08c52


----------



## Hydrohype

Okay i dont know why I am not in a shitty mood.. my cell phone just died
and this time i think there is no way to save it.. I saw it coming month's ago
but just the other day i started to write down the phone numbers in it as a back up..
and i only got from A to F.. I made $525 last week on deal.. but i thought i could get more, and I did not like the the way the guy spoke to me so I gave him all his money back.. then he told me if I came back around? that I would be hurt buy his 
people.. so i am in my apartment.. with no money..and now no cell phone..
and I just want to go for a bike ride..and come home and paint a car.. I dont have gas to go eat and watch tv at moms house..lol.. but i dont feel panic.. the lights are still on 
and I have internet.. now I am thinking pawn shop.. until I get some kind of work..
and I have nothing to pawn.. and no gas to get there.. good times..
and i still want that bike ride.. its a nice day outside.. i guess I better go face some kind of reality..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 03:48 PM~19661405
> *Man I need to hit the lotto. This is the one thing I need to add to my collection and I just cant afford the prices they go for. I dont even care if it's graded at a 2-5, it still sells at around 70.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-Jo-Han-1970-Cadill...=item4aa7e08c52
> *


yea thats going to close between $75 and $110


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Here's one for Trend  

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item2c5a3a1c96


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 03:37 PM~19660531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to be careful when it comes to external ways to warm up a can of paint..
> i remember leaving this in the sun.. and putting it in the oven.. :uh:
> i could have tried boiling some water..  I know my next light colors will be tamiya
> or dupli-color.. I got two differnt shade's of light blue from dupli color that I am anxious to try, on my corvair, 69 impy, or 62 impy after this wagon thing is done..
> Good thing is I got alot of cars being painted all over this site so I cant complain about having nothing to build.. but this is the year that i want to get some of my own painting done as well...
> *


NEVER SET IT IN BOILING WATER ! Just Hot Tap water for about 5 min. and it works great !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2011, 06:32 PM~19661765
> *NEVER  SET  IT  IN  BOILING  WATER !  Just  Hot  Tap  water  for  about  5  min.  and  it  works  great  !
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: thins it out an sprays 100 times better!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 03:11 PM~19661578
> *Here's one for Trend
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item2c5a3a1c96
> *


Or for me


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 21 2011, 07:39 PM~19661824
> *Or for me
> *



lol You are like Jeral, YOU already have everything. :roflmao: Share the wealth


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 03:57 PM~19661960
> *lol You are like Jeral, YOU already have everything. :roflmao: Share the wealth
> *


Jeral has lot more than me....I need more :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 21 2011, 07:06 PM~19662036
> *Jeral has lot more than me....I need more :biggrin:
> *


lol.. you guys are killing me over here..lol..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 21 2011, 04:11 PM~19661578-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for Trend
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item2c5a3a1c96
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on the low side.. $95 to $130 on the high side..$131 to $230.. lets wait and see?
> if i dont make any money in the next day or two.. I am going to the pawn shop with
> my 68 promo.. my 63 rivi. my 73 chevy my 72 chevy and my 68 ht cadi...
> I know a pawn owner who will go to ebay before making any deals...
> but right now..its bicycle time...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2011, 04:32 PM~19661765
> *NEVER  SET  IT  IN  BOILING  WATER !  Just  Hot  Tap  water  for  about  5  min.  and  it  works  great  !
> *


 thanks gunny.. I have to admit the second can of plasticoat worked alot better for me
than the first can....


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 04:07 PM~19662045
> *lol.. you guys are killing me over here..lol..
> *


Naw Jeral, just admiring how much you got...its all good  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

my 68 promo.. my 63 rivi. my 73 chevy my 72 chevy and my 68 ht cadi...
JUST SELL THOSE TO ME... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 21 2011, 07:11 PM~19662072
> *Naw Jeral, just admiring how much you got...its all good   :biggrin:
> *


ME?? YOU GOT ALL THE GOODIES OVER THERE ... :biggrin: I DONT EVEN BID ON PROMOS ANYMORE ...ILL JUST BUY THEM FROM YOU...LOL...CAUSE THE ONES I BID ON I SEE YOU PUTTIN THEM ON HERE ANYWAYS IN THE WEEKLY COME UPS! ...LOL....YUZA PROMO KING!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 04:14 PM~19662093
> *ME?? YOU GOT ALL THE GOODIES OVER THERE ... :biggrin:  I DONT EVEN BID ON PROMOS ANYMORE ...ILL JUST BUY THEM FROM YOU...LOL...CAUSE THE ONES I BID ON I SEE YOU PUTTIN THEM ON HERE ANYWAYS IN THE WEEKLY COME UPS!  ...LOL....YUZA PROMO KING!!
> *



I seen your pics on what you have :around: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 21 2011, 07:23 PM~19662161
> *I seen your pics on what you have :around: LOL :biggrin:
> *


man you think thats alot good thing you didnt see inside my shed...lol...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

man i wish i had a working camera, it took 5 and a half hours to put new belts on the hearse, not counting the 2 hours i did yesterday, it had to have been designed by russians. to get to the air pump belt, you need about 3 feet of extensions, and have to go from under the car to get the tensioner bolts loose. :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 07:29 PM~19662210
> *man i wish i had a working camera, it took 5 and a half hours to put new belts on the hearse, not counting the 2 hours i did yesterday, it had to have been designed by russians. to get to the air pump belt, you need about 3 feet of extensions, and have to go from under the car to get the tensioner bolts loose.  :angry:
> *


OH YEAH THOSE ARE THE BEST JOBS..  

ANYWAYS IGOT SOMETHING TO PUT YOU IN A BETTER MOOD.. :cheesy: 
I FOUND SOMETHING YOU MIGHT WANT TO CAST... :0 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 04:27 PM~19662190
> *man you think thats alot good thing you didnt see inside my shed...lol...
> *


See!! What I tell ya :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 05:35 PM~19662250
> *OH YEAH THOSE ARE THE BEST JOBS..
> 
> ANYWAYS IGOT SOMETHING TO PUT YOU IN A BETTER MOOD.. :cheesy:
> I FOUND SOMETHING YOU MIGHT WANT TO CAST... :0  :wow:
> *


hno: do tell...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 07:43 PM~19662330
> *hno: do tell...
> *


GUESS WHAT I FOUND??? AFTER ALL THIS TIME!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 06:00 PM~19662453
> *GUESS WHAT I FOUND??? AFTER ALL THIS TIME!!!
> *


*<span style=\'color:green\'> A SNOW PLOW???? :0 :0 :0 :0 



</span>*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 21 2011, 08:43 PM~19662681
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>  A SNOW PLOW???? :0  :0  :0  :0
> </span>
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: i found it.. i got so much shit over here i forgot what box i put it in... :angry: shit i thuoght i got rid of it an couldnt remeber who.. :dunno: send me you addy an ill get it out monday...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 05:12 PM~19662078
> *my 68 promo.. my 63 rivi. my 73 chevy my 72 chevy and my 68 ht cadi...
> JUST SELL THOSE TO ME... :biggrin:
> *


 there's goes the rolex's out of my collection :biggrin: thats alot of coin bro :wow: 
i sware I dont want to loose them.. but i may have to pawn 1 or all of them
by monday if something does not happen for me..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 09:37 PM~19663115
> *there's goes the rolex's out of my collection :biggrin:  thats alot of coin bro :wow:
> i sware I dont want to loose them.. but i may have to pawn 1 or all of them
> by monday if something does not happen for me..
> *


thats not cool.. :happysad: if you pawn them will you be able to get them back?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 07:49 PM~19663221
> *thats not cool.. :happysad: if you pawn them will you be able to get  them back?
> *


 yea for about $20 for every $100 that I borrow! 
that California load shark rates.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 11:19 PM~19663501
> *yea for about $20 for every $100 that I borrow!
> that California load shark rates.. :biggrin:
> *



:happysad: whatchu needin to pawn them for Hydro?  You need money? Im sure people here would give them a good home.  :uh: I unfortunately dont have the money but would help if I could.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 10:23 PM~19663532
> *:happysad: whatchu needin to pawn them for Hydro?  You need money? Im sure people here would give them a good home.   :uh: I unfortunately dont have the money but would help if I could.
> *



:cheesy: :yes: id give one or two a good home.. :cheesy: if its gets to bad lmk hydro..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 08:32 PM~19663610
> *:cheesy:  :yes: id give one or two a good home.. :cheesy:  if its gets to bad lmk hydro..
> *


i second that one!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I'd give them a good home just so you WOULDNT PAWN them.


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 08:47 AM~11525514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Drug $Money$ is the only way


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 21 2011, 08:23 PM~19663532-->
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad: whatchu needin to pawn them for Hydro?  You need money? Im sure people here would give them a good home.   :uh: I unfortunately dont have the money but would help if I could.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 21 2011, 08:32 PM~19663610
> *:cheesy:  :yes: id give one or two a good home.. :cheesy:  if its gets to bad lmk hydro..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Jan 21 2011, 08:40 PM~19663682
> *i second that one!!
> *


thank you guys.. i consider you all my friends.. :biggrin: the truth is I am sometimes 
broke because of this collection I have? and i hate being poor.lol but this collection 
brings me some kind of comfort.. and you guys understand that, because you are builders and collectors too.. A few years ago when i had alot more money to spare?
i used to feel sorry for myself because i wanted to settle down and have a family..
i stopped lowriding because i started to hate being alone.. but now I see that it was not the right time.. i would not be able to feed my kids if I had that family..
i think about that, every time i talk about money problems.. thats why i respect 
you guys who are parants but still build your collections? it cant be easy..
i gave up smoking pot. because it was costing to much.. and it did not make since to me.. but i am not ready to give up my models.. even though it makes no since to all the outsiders.. I cant cruzz up the street in a model? I cant pick up a girl with a model? but they hold a whole different kind of value.. and you guys know that?
and they bring me a different kind of peace. they help remind me that i am not 
homeless... and I am not that damm poor i am not that damm hungry..
when I look at my collection? it reminds me, that in my own way? i am a rich man.. i will get through this.. and i will learn how to live, and enjoy life while spending less... ( fuck: its another Hydro book) lol...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 03:45 AM~19665321
> *thank you guys.. i consider you all my friends..  :biggrin: the truth is I am sometimes
> broke because of this collection I have? and i hate being poor.lol but this collection
> brings me some kind of comfort.. and you guys understand that, because you are builders and collectors too.. A few years ago when i had alot more money to spare?
> i used to feel sorry for myself because i wanted to settle down and have a family..
> i stopped lowriding because i started to hate being alone.. but now I see that it was not the right time.. i would not be able to feed my kids if I had that family..
> i think about that, every time i talk about money problems..  thats why i respect
> you guys who are parants but still build your collections? it cant be easy..
> i gave up smoking pot. because it was costing to much.. and it did not make since to me.. but i am not ready to give up my models.. even though it makes no since to all the outsiders.. I cant cruzz up the street in a model? I cant pick up a girl with a model? but they hold a whole different kind of value.. and you guys know that?
> and they bring me a different kind of peace. they help remind me that i am not
> homeless... and I am not that damm poor i am not that damm hungry..
> when I look at my collection? it reminds me, that in my own way? i am a rich man.. i will get through this.. and i will learn how to live, and enjoy life while spending less... ( fuck: its another Hydro book) lol...
> *


start building your own collection. if youre payin everyone else to do it, you'll become broke real fast :roflmao: I understand you want your more expensive models to look great, but wait until you have gotten the art down before you do those. I have a few vintage kits in my collection here and I have opened them just to look at them. Then, they go right back in the damn box and stored away till it's time for me to build them. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 01:05 AM~19665379
> *start building your own collection. if youre payin everyone else to do it, you'll become broke real fast :roflmao: I understand you want your more expensive models to look great, but wait until you have gotten the art down before you do those. I have a few vintage kits in my collection here and I have opened them just to look at them. Then, they go right back in the damn box and stored away till it's time for me to build them. :biggrin:
> *


 your right.. thats why I held out for as long as I did? i actually thought i was going to open my own doors on my next 68 fast back.. and my 69 impy? and paint my own resin. dude i laugh at myself for thinking that now.. opening doors is not fun at all.
i opened up my Lincoln.. but hinging and doing the door jams? 
hell fuckin no... that is a head ache i will live without.. maybe a few years from now
i will want to go there.. but for now, i draw the line at opening and hinging the trunks..
i got alot to learn..and i still have to crawl before i walk... but i think I will get used to crawling for long time to come... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:yes: 

Kinda dead in here tonight. :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype

Im outy.. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

13 User(s) are browsing this forum (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Trendsetta 68




Where the heck is everybody at ?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 08:23 AM~19665972
> *13 User(s) are browsing this forum (12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Trendsetta 68
> Where the heck is everybody at ?
> 
> *


:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 22 2011, 09:31 AM~19665990
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Hydrohype.
I had a bad dream about bare metal foil..
it made me get out of bed... :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the ignore button :h5: :h5:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 08:54 AM~19666246
> *1  User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Hydrohype.
> I had a bad dream about bare metal foil..
> it made me get out of bed...  :uh:
> *


markie....i hate foil with a passion!! but YOU HAVE TO DO IT to make your build look right!! peel it up rub it with a q-tip and cut with a clean new blade, just dont push the blade down to hard!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2011, 09:06 AM~19666314
> *the ignore button :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 10:32 PM~19663610
> *:cheesy:  :yes: id give one or two a good home.. :cheesy:  if its gets to bad lmk hydro..
> *


you know they will be in good hands


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 22 2011, 09:06 AM~19666321
> *markie....i hate foil with a passion!! but YOU HAVE TO DO IT to make your build look right!! peel it up rub it with a q-tip and cut with a clean new blade, just dont push the blade down to hard!!
> *


 correction my friend? i dont have to do it. yesterday i said I would try one more 
time? 
I recant that statement 1,000 times.. I broke my own promise to myself. i never should have said i would try again! its to stressful and not fun at all.. way way to 
far out of my comfort zone... Damm i am glad I got that off my chest.
I feel better already.. :biggrin: foil absolutely looks great on cars.. thank God 
I dont have to be the one to put it on... cause it will never never happen.. :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 11:07 AM~19666326
> *:biggrin:
> *


LIL is so much less of a headache now, thanks to Darkside who reminded me that we even had an ignore button...it works wonders!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2011, 01:52 PM~19666861
> *LIL is so much less of a headache now, thanks to Darkside who reminded me that we even had an ignore button...it works wonders!
> *



So in otherwords since your ignore button is on, you cant see me saying SHUT THE HELL UP LIL D!! 











:roflmao:  j/p


----------



## Hydrohype

that was the most unpleasant five minutes of model building i have had in 2011
now it time to fuck up the other side.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 01:13 PM~19666963
> *So in otherwords since your ignore button is on, you cant see me saying SHUT THE HELL UP LIL D!!
> :roflmao:  j/p
> *


:biggrin: I'm only ignoring one person on here and it ain't you...old dude annoys the piss outta me.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2011, 03:28 PM~19667322
> *:biggrin:  I'm only ignoring one person on here and it ain't you...old dude annoys the piss outta me.
> *



:roflmao: well how old is OLD to you? I mean you're a youngin in my book, so what does that make me to you? OLD? LOL


----------



## Hydrohype

oh God what was I thinking? that was more fun than sex :wow: and so fuckin easy
God my whole collection would look so much better with #11 blade gash's all over
it? fuck who needs clean ass cars when I can have Freddy Krugger signature victims
all hacked the fuck up in my house... that was great...
(as if my eye sight is not bad enough already) On the rare occasion that I do pull off a decent paint job? i rather have someone who knows what he or she is doing slice all over it with a number 11 blade.. that was to much fun for one year.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 02:15 PM~19667238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was the most unpleasant five minutes of model building i have had in 2011
> now it time to fuck up the other side.. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 02:31 PM~19667338
> *:roflmao: well how old is OLD to you? I mean you're a youngin in my book, so what does that make me to you? OLD? LOL
> *


na i didnt mean OLD dude... just ol dude. yanno, THE dude, etc. but yeah hes one who makes a fortune getting his nuts rode on.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2011, 02:02 PM~19667810
> *na i didnt mean OLD dude... just ol dude. yanno, THE dude, etc. but yeah hes one who makes a fortune getting his nuts rode on.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2011, 02:03 PM~19667820
> *:0 :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


oh... its me...? cant be, you answered...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 12:44 PM~19667401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh God what was I thinking? that was more fun than sex :wow:  and so fuckin easy
> God my whole collection would look so much better with #11 blade gash's all over
> it? fuck who needs clean ass cars when I can have Freddy Krugger signature victims
> all hacked the fuck up in my house...  that was great...
> (as if my eye sight is not bad enough already) On the rare occasion that I do pull off a decent paint job? i rather have someone who knows what he or she is doing slice all over it with a number 11 blade..  that was to much fun for one year.. :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS USE A NEW BLADE or get a second knife for just foil


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jan 22 2011, 02:02 PM~19667810-->
> 
> 
> 
> na i didnt mean OLD dude... just ol dude. yanno, THE dude, etc. but yeah hes one who makes a fortune getting his nuts rode on.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow my bad, i thought Cndy was talking about me.. because i am crying the blues
> all the time? :biggrin: but now I know it aint me. because all's I get for someone riding
> my nut's is, I get my hair bradded and a free meal hear and there... last night she
> gave me frozen spare rib's....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Jan 22 2011, 02:05 PM~19667838
> *ALWAYS USE A NEW BLADE or get a second knife for just foil
> *


 it was a brand new never used number 11.. it is alot sharper than the person holding
it.... :biggrin: thanks Eso.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 22 2011, 01:05 PM~19667838
> *ALWAYS USE A NEW BLADE or get a second knife for just foil
> *


I've used a surgical blade for foil..and let me tell you...it work great and last twice as long, just got to be careful...ITS REAL SHARP!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 05:21 PM~19667906
> *wow my bad, i thought Cndy was talking about me.. because i am crying the blues
> all the time?  :biggrin:  but now I know it aint me. because all's I get for someone riding
> my nut's is, I get my hair bradded and a free meal hear and there... last night she
> gave me frozen spare rib's....
> it was a brand new never used number 11.. it is alot sharper than the person holding
> it.... :biggrin:  thanks Eso.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 22 2011, 04:32 PM~19667947
> *I've used a surgical blade for foil..and let me tell you...it work great and last twice as long, just got to be careful...ITS REAL SHARP!!!
> *


yup might get one of these like i did...lol...i was cutting some old glass out of a body an when the glas broke the nife went right throw the side window straight into my hand!!! brand new #11 shit that was a good one... :biggrin: 
GIVE BLOOD BUILD MODELS....LOL.....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 22 2011, 02:36 PM~19667962
> *yup might get one of these like i did...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch... The blade works just fine for me.. i can even get the foil on the car..
its the slicing that absolutely fucks with me.. My hand does not keep the blade were 
I want it to be? then my eye's start playing tricks on me and the foil..
and before you know it.. I'll end up cutting a chunk of paint off my cars...
trust me..for me this is one of those things that wont get better with practice...
I sort of have like a mild Parkinson's condition.. thats just the hand 
(pardon the punn) I was dealt.. in a way it makes me appreciate the hobby more :biggrin: because i try not to take what ability I do have for granted..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 22 2011, 04:21 PM~19667906-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow my bad, i thought Cndy was talking about me.. because i am crying the blues
> all the time?  :biggrin:  but now I know it aint me. because all's I get for someone riding
> my nut's is, I get my hair bradded and a free meal hear and there... last night she
> gave me frozen spare rib's....
> it was a brand new never used number 11.. it is alot sharper than the person holding
> it.... :biggrin:  thanks Eso.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah hydro, wasnt you, youre cool in my book.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Jan 22 2011, 04:05 PM~19667836
> *oh... its me...? cant be, you answered...
> *


same for you rev. good peoples


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2011, 05:56 PM~19668371
> *nah hydro, wasnt you, youre cool in my book.
> 
> same for you rev. good peoples
> *



This was a good read; just got my GNX in the mail today and thought I'd share with you bro. Read up!  

http://www.gnregistry.org/


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2011, 03:56 PM~19668371
> *nah hydro, wasnt you, youre cool in my book.
> 
> same for you rev. good peoples
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

fucking around on forza


----------



## Tonioseven

Hell naw! Where's you get the Spidey graphics?!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 22 2011, 06:19 PM~19669157
> *Hell naw! Where's you get the Spidey graphics?!
> *


ill send them to you  i gave you a camaro


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 22 2011, 08:21 PM~19669179
> *ill send them to you   i gave you a camaro
> *


Bet! I goot wait til my kids get off the damn thing again; they're watchin' Samurai Jack.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

41 User(s) are browsing this forum (*32 Guests* and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Scur-rape-init, Steven Hernandez, warsr67, tunzafun, labauvetrey, coleman9219, Moze, Aces'N'Eights


Busiest I've ever seen this place and it's PHAWKIN DEAD!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2011, 04:02 PM~19667810
> *na i didnt mean OLD dude... just ol dude. yanno, THE dude, etc. but yeah hes one who makes a fortune getting his nuts rode on.
> *


I kno EXACTLY who ur talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 22 2011, 11:16 PM~19670076
> *I kno EXACTLY who ur talkin about  :biggrin:
> *



I dont, fill me in! :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 10:20 PM~19670116
> *I dont, fill me in! :happysad:
> *


I was told not to say anything but i know for sure its not u bro :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 22 2011, 11:29 PM~19670222
> *I was told not to say anything but i know for sure its not u bro  :biggrin:
> *



LOL, well damn, I was thinkin with all the fatherly advice I keep giving the guy he finally tuned me out :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 22 2011, 10:16 PM~19670076
> *I kno EXACTLY who ur talkin about  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i want another one SOO FUCKING BAD. man what i wouldnt do to have one again..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 22 2011, 01:36 PM~19667962
> *yup might get one of these like i did...lol...i was cutting some old glass out of a body an when the glas broke the nife went right throw the side window straight into my hand!!! brand new #11 shit that was a good one... :biggrin:
> GIVE BLOOD BUILD MODELS....LOL.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like one of those Budweiser commercials "Real Men of Genius" Today we salute you Mr. Model Car Customizer and Builder.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 23 2011, 12:33 AM~19671116
> *Like one of those Budweiser commercials "Real Men of Genius" Today we salute you Mr. Model Car Customizer and Builder.....
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

DOH. i took a drill bit straight into the index finger the other day..at work...hurt like a MOFO!!


----------



## darkside customs

Man, I wish I still had the pics, but the first go around with the Dodge van kit, I was cutting it open and the knife slipped and I swear I thought I cut my knuckle off.... I havent had a Tetanus shot in 22 years, and I was freakin the fuck out.... I guess I should get a Tetanus shot sometime... and some goggles for using the dremel...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 23 2011, 12:38 AM~19671156
> *Man, I wish I still had the pics, but the first go around with the Dodge van kit, I was cutting it open and the knife slipped and I swear I thought I cut my knuckle off.... I havent had a Tetanus shot in 22 years, and I was freakin the fuck out.... I guess I should get a Tetanus shot sometime... and some goggles for using the dremel...*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i had a set of those... just got in the damn way. I cuss like hell when it does get in my eye.. makes me feel tons better anyways.LOL


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

i use safety glasses around my dremel all the time i have a friend that lost an eye when the blade on his dremel shredded


----------



## darkside customs

Ill get some tomorrow then...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 22 2011, 10:33 PM~19671116
> *Like one of those Budweiser commercials "Real Men of Genius" Today we salute you Mr. Model Car Customizer and Builder.....
> *


excellent that was funny as fuck... i can hear the music and everything.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 10:07 PM~19671386
> *excellent that was funny as fuck... i can hear the music and everything.. :biggrin:
> *


You sure thats not from your medical stash? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 11:07 PM~19671386
> *excellent that was funny as fuck... i can hear the music and everything.. :biggrin:
> *


thing is do you know who that is singing that? Same dude that sang *eye of the tiger*..rock n roll band..cant remember to save my life..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 22 2011, 10:18 PM~19671449
> *thing is do you know who that is singing that?  Same dude that sang *eye of the tiger*..rock n roll band..cant remember to save my life..
> *


Survivor


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 22 2011, 11:10 PM~19671403
> *You sure thats not from your medical stash?  :biggrin:
> *


 no I"m pretty much off my meds.. do you want to buy some? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 22 2011, 10:29 PM~19671513
> *no I"m pretty much off my meds.. do you want to buy some?  :biggrin:
> *


yes, but you live too far and I can just go into the dispensory behind my job and buy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this song is the shit...brings back so many memories and a feeling unexplainable... cant wait to cruise in the low one day to this song.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 22 2011, 11:31 PM~19671522
> *yes, but you live too far and I can just go into the dispensory behind my job and buy
> *


 that's right, your in Cali too! It's weird for me to see a weed shop on every corner..
I am not saying its a bad thing.. its just been really strange for the past 5 or 6 years..
Any way... good times.. i will laugh more at your comments tomorrow..
and admire your builds as allways...


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Hydrohype

okay? :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 23 2011, 01:46 AM~19671224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This had my wife rollin on the floor. :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2011, 01:18 AM~19671930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some rich dip shit will buy the cart and laugh at the regal!! :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

13 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Trendsetta 68








Has a ll of the model car builders gone on vacation or is everyone building ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 09:30 AM~19672906
> *13 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Trendsetta 68
> Has a ll of the model car builders gone on vacation or is everyone building ?
> 
> *


i cleaned off my table and reshot the hydrohype 62 roof.... no pics though, i hhave to send the 3 month old camera back to canon for repairs....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2011, 11:35 AM~19672935
> *i cleaned off my table and reshot the hydrohype 62 roof.... no pics though, i hhave to send the 3 month old camera back to canon for repairs....
> *



That sucks ! Alot of this new tech sucks, I just got one of those
SMART phones, and all it does mess up ! :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its not too smart eh?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 09:46 AM~19673011
> *That sucks ! Alot of this new tech sucks, I just got one of those
> SMART phones, and all it does mess up !  :angry:
> *


nah the ol lady broke the iphone, the new canon powershot, a few windows, and laid waste to most of the house.... i fucking hate alcoholics anymore these days....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2011, 09:49 AM~19673032
> *nah the ol lady broke the iphone, the new canon powershot, a few windows, and laid waste to most of the house.... i fucking hate alcoholics anymore these days....
> *


 No dis Rev, but what the fuck? Are you married to Sybille? how is all that 
house crashing gonna affect the kids? maybe pills would be better than booze?
the further she goes off the deep end, the more you got to keep a level head...
I dont want to see you on cops again! And by all means keep her the fuck away from my two chevys!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 23 2011, 12:42 PM~19674432
> *No dis Rev, but what the fuck?  Are you married to Sybille? how is all that
> house crashing gonna affect the kids? maybe pills would be better than booze?
> the further she goes off the deep end, the more you got to keep a level head...
> I dont want to see you on cops again! And by all means keep her the fuck away from my two chevys!
> *


chevys are safe, she dont fuck with the cars... i had it coming, i called her that one dreaded ''c'' word that all females hate with a passion....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2011, 01:16 PM~19674712
> *chevys are safe, she dont fuck with the cars... i had it coming, i called her that one dreaded ''c'' word that all females hate with a passion....
> *


 HOLD YOUR TONGUE :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ohh yeah, man thats like opening a can of rottys on your ass. I did that a few times while i was married...

the outcome was the same most everytime, kicking screaming and throwing some shit. :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2011, 11:49 AM~19673032
> *nah the ol lady broke the iphone, the new canon powershot, a few windows, and laid waste to most of the house.... i fucking hate alcoholics anymore these days....
> *


*PIC'S OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2011, 02:02 PM~19674993
> *PIC'S OR  IT  DIDN'T  HAPPEN
> *


RENT COPS SEASON 3 EPISODE 2 THE TRAILER PARK EDITION!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 23 2011, 04:08 PM~19675030
> *RENT COPS SEASON 3 EPISODE 2 THE TRAILER PARK EDITION!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 23 2011, 01:52 PM~19674918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ohh yeah, man thats like opening a can of rottys on your ass.  I did that a few times while i was married...
> 
> the outcome was the same most everytime, kicking screaming and throwing some shit. :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: i learned real quick... but she went to jail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 23 2011, 02:02 PM~19674993
> *PIC'S OR  IT  DIDN'T  HAPPEN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surrrrre...
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Jan 23 2011, 02:08 PM~19675030
> *RENT COPS SEASON 3 EPISODE 2 THE TRAILER PARK EDITION!
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2011, 11:06 AM~19666314
> *the ignore button :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ive got the chance to trade my set of 14 inch gold backs for some 20'' gold backs, straight trade, for the hearse.. thoughts?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 23 2011, 04:08 PM~19675030
> *RENT COPS SEASON 3 EPISODE 2 THE TRAILER PARK EDITION!
> *


whos got a copy? post it on here....lol..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2011, 04:14 PM~19675838
> *ive got the chance to trade my set of 14 inch gold backs for some 20'' gold backs, straight trade, for the hearse.. thoughts?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## WmMiloh

Anybody got link to a tutorial on flocking??

Thank's Miloh


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Jan 23 2011, 08:46 PM~19677048
> *Anybody got  link to a tutorial on flocking??
> 
> Thank's Miloh
> *




http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/8


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2011, 04:16 PM~19674712
> *chevys are safe, she dont fuck with the cars... i had it coming, i called her that one dreaded ''c'' word  that all females hate with a passion....
> *



What? Cuddley? Bro, didnt your old man ever teach you not to call a woman fat :uh: Bro, you need a lesson in Er-ho-nomics  Keep your pimp hand strong and keep your tricks in check. Gators bitches dont talk back!!!


----------



## Esoteric

figured out how to set up videos


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 23 2011, 10:01 PM~19677833
> *What? Cuddley? Bro, didnt your old man ever teach you not to call a woman fat :uh: Bro, you need a lesson in Er-ho-nomics   Keep your pimp hand strong and keep your tricks in check.  Gators bitches dont talk back!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GATOR :rofl: :rofl: 
FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 23 2011, 04:14 PM~19675838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ive got the chance to trade my set of 14 inch gold backs for some 20'' gold backs, straight trade, for the hearse.. thoughts?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are gold backs? how much more would replacement tires cost?
> and if you ever got the opportunity to restore the hearse to mouthwash condition?
> I would think that the 14's would look classier than the 20's..
> (there probably deep or wide 20's am i right?) they dont look as cool as the the shallow tall ones when it comes to spokes... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 23 2011, 04:15 PM~19675849
> *whos got a copy? post it on here....lol..
> *


They should have gave the Rev a copie when he signed the release..

Hey has anybody seen the show My Name is Earl, when they were on cops?
when the black dude was running around town with his weed plant?
damm that shit was funny..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 24 2011, 12:04 AM~19680035
> *what are gold backs?  how much more would replacement tires cost?
> and if you ever got the opportunity to restore the hearse to mouthwash condition?
> I would think that the 14's would look classier than the 20's..
> (there probably deep or wide 20's am i right?) they dont look as cool as the the shallow tall ones when it comes to spokes... :biggrin:
> They should have gave the Rev a copie when he signed the release..
> 
> 
> *


gold center, hub , spoke and nipple, i went ahead and traded last night, ive had 14's on everything ive owned, ima be the only one here with dubs on a hearse...3 of the 4 tires are new, a replacement tire runs about 120 here. they are standards, no deep dish dubs for me....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 24 2011, 07:33 AM~19680602
> *gold center, hub , spoke and nipple, i went ahead and traded last night, ive had 14's on everything ive owned,  ima be the only one here with dubs on a hearse...3 of the 4 tires are new, a replacement tire runs about 120 here. they are standards, no deep dish dubs for me....
> *


lets see these things...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 07:34 AM~19680889
> *lets see these things...
> *


when i get the camera back from repair....  hopefully putting them on today.... :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 24 2011, 05:33 AM~19680602
> *gold center, hub , spoke and nipple, i went ahead and traded last night, ive had 14's on everything ive owned,  ima be the only one here with dubs on a hearse...3 of the 4 tires are new, a replacement tire runs about 120 here. they are standards, no deep dish dubs for me....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

production starts spring 2011, one hard top front motor rear wheel drive 
rally style.. the other a convertible rear motor lowrider..
say hello to the (OF-CORSA-CAN BROTHERS)... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 24 2011, 01:57 PM~19683067
> *production starts spring 2011, one hard top front motor rear wheel drive
> rally style..  the other a convertible rear motor lowrider..
> say hello to the (OF-CORSA-CAN BROTHERS)... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are gonna be awesome. Man, I love the name!


----------



## Hydrohype

tanx dig.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well a bunch of fun went down in my town today! :biggrin: Had a few gas main explosions taking out a few houses and a total of 16 fires in homes in the town. Total of 3200 people evacuated in about an hour from the town. Lucky for me my prior plumbing/heating experience had me troubleshooting my furnace because the pressure from the gas was coming into the house in POUNDS, not ounces and causeing a pretty good gas leak. Made me realise something was wrong and shut down my main before my house woulda went up in flames too.  Good thing cause my wife and daughter woulda been home all by themselves today. Scary shit! 

here's the headline from yahoo. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_localcle/201...fairport-harbor


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 24 2011, 04:13 PM~19683706
> *Well a bunch of fun went down in my town today! :biggrin:  Had a few gas main explosions taking out a few houses and a total of 16 fires in homes in the town. Total of 3200 people evacuated in about an hour from the town. Lucky for me my prior plumbing/heating experience had me troubleshooting my furnace because the pressure from the gas was coming into the house in POUNDS, not ounces and causeing a pretty good gas leak. Made me realise something was wrong and shut down my main before my house woulda went up in flames too.  Good thing cause my wife and daughter woulda been home all by themselves today. Scary shit!
> 
> here's the headline from yahoo.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_localcle/201...fairport-harbor
> *


wow...yeah thats not cool... :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 05:18 PM~19683769
> *wow...yeah thats not cool... :happysad:
> *



 I called my job this morning mainly because I thought there was something wrong with the furnace and let them know I was going to be in late. Since they had basically said I could take the day off and make it up on Thursday I started gettin my family ready to go somewhere warm. I really was a person who hated listening to the local news cause all you heard was the bad shit everyday about someone being killed or someone being robbed or just stuff that you just dont want to hear that makes me quite sad about what's going on in the world, but I gotta say, thanks to the local news this morning because if it wasnt for them and the local cops and fire dept. and surrounding area FD's more people could have been seriously hurt, or even lost their lives. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: <---<< to the media for once.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

wtf....i just got busted by the dec some other dude an 2 cops... all that just for selling 8 piranahs on craigs list.. so to make a long story short i have to go to court with a fine up to $275 bucks with a $75 sur charge..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 03:00 PM~19684135
> *    wtf....i just got busted by the dec some other dude an 2 cops... all that just for selling 8 piranahs on craigs list.. so to make a long story short i have to go to court  with a fine up to $275 bucks with a $75 sur charge..
> *


selling exotic pets on craigslist is a big :nono:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 03:00 PM~19684135
> *    wtf....i just got busted by the dec some other dude an 2 cops... all that just for selling 8 piranahs on craigs list.. so to make a long story short i have to go to court  with a fine up to $275 bucks with a $75 sur charge..
> *


dammit.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 24 2011, 05:05 PM~19684176
> *dammit.....
> *


oh yeah an i forgot to mention up to 15 days in jail..so if you guy's dont here from me for a bit ill be on a lil vacation....lol..... funny thing is i new the dec dude from when i go fishing ...i knew the local cop that was here from when i used to get into shit.. didnt know the trooper or the other dude..4 vehicles 2 cops the dec an some other dude..all that for some fish.. :uh:

ohh 1100 page :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 24 2011, 02:13 PM~19683706-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well a bunch of fun went down in my town today! :biggrin:  Had a few gas main explosions taking out a few houses and a total of 16 fires in homes in the town. Total of 3200 people evacuated in about an hour from the town. Lucky for me my prior plumbing/heating experience had me troubleshooting my furnace because the pressure from the gas was coming into the house in POUNDS, not ounces and causeing a pretty good gas leak. Made me realise something was wrong and shut down my main before my house woulda went up in flames too.  Good thing cause my wife and daughter woulda been home all by themselves today. Scary shit!
> 
> here's the headline from yahoo.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_localcle/201...fairport-harbor
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank God your family and home are Ok!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 03:36 PM~19684491
> *oh yeah an i forgot to mention up to 15 days in jail..so if you guy's dont here from me for a bit ill be on a lil vacation....lol..... funny thing is i new the dec dude from when i go fishing ...i knew the local cop that was here from when i used to get into shit.. didnt know the trooper of the other dude..4 vehicles 2 cops  the dec an some other dude..all that for some fish.. :uh:
> 
> ohh 1100 page :cheesy:
> *


thats fucked up.. what is dec stand for?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 24 2011, 06:38 PM~19684519
> *thank God your family and home are Ok!
> *


Thanks Markie. We got angels lookin out for us.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 24 2011, 05:40 PM~19684529
> *Thanks Markie. We got angels lookin out for us.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and of course, after spending the better part of 2 hours putting the 20's on, i dont like how they ride... back to the appliance wires this weekend i guess....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 24 2011, 05:03 PM~19685298
> *and of course, after spending the better part of 2 hours putting the 20's on, i dont like how they ride... back to the appliance wires this weekend i guess....
> *


 take a picture of them anyway, oh yea I forgot< no phone,,
jackwagon..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 24 2011, 12:57 PM~19683067
> *production starts spring 2011, one hard top front motor rear wheel drive
> rally style..  the other a convertible rear motor lowrider..
> say hello to the (OF-CORSA-CAN BROTHERS)... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey can anybody see How the chevy camero came from a corvair monza?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://www.donothingfor2minutes.com/ :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

my old company is on some bullshit so dude didnt go to work a few days ago because his daughter was sick because he didnt call before start time they fired him, aint no one in the office till 8am so he had left a message the night before to make sure. not only they fire his ass but denied his unemployment dude was a good cat he landed on his feet quick too he got hired at another place and starts in a week he came to let me know the competition was looking for work if i was interested. if i dont find anything in florida ill do just that.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: :banghead:
http://wichita.craigslist.org/cto/2140601526.html
WITH t tops.... FUCK


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 21 2011, 03:48 PM~19661405-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man I need to hit the lotto. This is the one thing I need to add to my collection and I just cant afford the prices they go for. I dont even care if it's graded at a 2-5, it still sells at around 70.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-Jo-Han-1970-Cadill...=item4aa7e08c52
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this car ended at $148.. damm..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 04:11 PM~19661578
> *Here's one for Trend
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item2c5a3a1c96
> *


 this guy has quite a few pontiac Bonnevilles,, and a grand prix or two..
a 66 cadi 68 cadi and a 70 cadi and a vert 71 impala..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 25 2011, 12:33 AM~19688615
> *:uh:  :banghead:
> http://wichita.craigslist.org/cto/2140601526.html
> WITH t tops.... FUCK
> *





ima go buy that in two weeks.............. and then set it on fire and take a vid of it  to be posted here


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..

too funny.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2011, 06:59 AM~19691293
> *ima go buy that in two weeks.............. and then set it on fire and take a vid of it   to be posted here
> *


 Cndy would hunt you down.. and take your scalp.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

little more than that...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 25 2011, 10:45 AM~19692682
> *little more than that...
> *


 true Dat..  :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

this video's awesome


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 24 2011, 07:24 PM~19686789
> *http://www.donothingfor2minutes.com/ :cheesy:
> *


 Empty your pm folder jackwagon! (this was a pm) 
yea dude, other than my shit? and the Resin parts?
whats up with a finished build? car, truck, hearse, anything...
throw something up! we shoot the shit everyday? whats completed
or near completed? or am i just missing the Big Picture again? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 25 2011, 03:15 PM~19694895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


 Cadillac? hot shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 12:20 PM~19693465
> *Empty your pm folder jackwagon! (this was a pm)
> yea dude, other than my shit? and the Resin parts?
> whats up with a finished build? car, truck, hearse, anything...
> throw something up! we shoot the shit everyday? whats completed
> or near completed? or am i just missing the Big Picture again? :biggrin:
> *


pm cleaned out.... :cheesy: i been working on a few builds , but no camera to post progress....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 25 2011, 01:52 PM~19693216
> *this video's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah!! Camp Lo is the shit!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 25 2011, 03:52 PM~19695260
> *pm cleaned out....  :cheesy:  i been working on a few builds , but no camera to post progress....
> *


 i forgot that quick!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 25 2011, 04:15 PM~19694895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

okay heres something better for me...
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2174358120.html
more like it i guess.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 05:36 PM~19684491
> *oh yeah an i forgot to mention up to 15 days in jail..so if you guy's dont here from me for a bit ill be on a lil vacation....lol..... funny thing is i new the dec dude from when i go fishing ...i knew the local cop that was here from when i used to get into shit.. didnt know the trooper or the other dude..4 vehicles 2 cops  the dec an some other dude..all that for some fish.. :uh:
> 
> ohh 1100 page :cheesy:
> *




AFTER THIS BULLSHIT YESTERDAY..... IM ON MY WAY TO LOOK AT A NEW HOUSE AN RUNNING LATE...DONT YA KNOW I GET PULLED OVER FOR A SPEEDING TICKET.. :uh: 59 INA 45....LOL...WHATEVER....IM HAVING HELL OFA WEEK!! :banghead: :banghead: I STAY IN THE HOUSE I GET INTO SHIT ....I LEAVE THE HOUSE I GET INTO SHIT....I CANT WIN!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 05:27 PM~19696118
> *AFTER THIS BULLSHIT YESTERDAY..... IM ON MY WAY TO LOOK AT A NEW HOUSE AN RUNNING LATE...DONT YA KNOW I GET PULLED OVER FOR A SPEEDING TICKET.. :uh:  59 INA 45....LOL...WHATEVER....IM HAVING  HELL OFA WEEK!! :banghead:  :banghead:  I STAY IN THE HOUSE I GET INTO SHIT ....I LEAVE THE HOUSE I GET INTO SHIT....I CANT WIN!!!
> *


sounds like we are ridin in the same boat jeral!! :uh: there is ALWAYS shit hittin the fan for me!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 01:22 PM~19692534
> *Cndy would hunt you down.. and take your scalp.. :biggrin:
> *





thats the point


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 25 2011, 07:47 PM~19695722
> *okay heres something better for me...
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2174358120.html
> more like it i guess.
> *





thats sweet................ ide roll it just how it sits :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 05:27 PM~19696118
> *AFTER THIS BULLSHIT YESTERDAY..... IM ON MY WAY TO LOOK AT A NEW HOUSE AN RUNNING LATE...DONT YA KNOW I GET PULLED OVER FOR A SPEEDING TICKET.. :uh:  59 INA 45....LOL...WHATEVER....IM HAVING  HELL OFA WEEK!! :banghead:  :banghead:  I STAY IN THE HOUSE I GET INTO SHIT ....I LEAVE THE HOUSE I GET INTO SHIT....I CANT WIN!!!
> *


 Im an ex-con.. How in the fuck do I get a sanction for $250 for not answering the call 
to Jury duty.. Jury fuckin duty.. i cant stay on top of my own short comings?
i broke no law's.. but I owe them $250 for doing nothing wrong? that blow's..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 07:55 PM~19696448
> *Im an ex-con.. How in the fuck do I get a sanction for $250 for not answering the call
> to Jury duty.. Jury fuckin duty.. i cant stay on top of my own short comings?
> i broke no law's.. but I owe them $250 for doing nothing wrong? that blow's..
> *


ISNT LIFE JUST GRAND!!! WTF...WHEN IT RAINS IT'S A HURRACAIN..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 06:27 PM~19696118
> *AFTER THIS BULLSHIT YESTERDAY..... IM ON MY WAY TO LOOK AT A NEW HOUSE AN RUNNING LATE...DONT YA KNOW I GET PULLED OVER FOR A SPEEDING TICKET.. :uh:  59 INA 45....LOL...WHATEVER....IM HAVING  HELL OFA WEEK!! :banghead:  :banghead:  I STAY IN THE HOUSE I GET INTO SHIT ....I LEAVE THE HOUSE I GET INTO SHIT....I CANT WIN!!!
> *


Jeral it must be in the air cause I'm having a fucked last two weeks as well anything that can go wrong is doing just that


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 25 2011, 08:02 PM~19696515
> *Jeral it must be in the air cause I'm having a fucked last two weeks as well anything that can go wrong is doing just that
> *


:uh: WE ALL GETTIN THE SHIT END HUH.... :angry:
KEEP YA HEAD UP FELLAS ...THIS IS JUST ALIL SLAP IN THE FACE FOR NOW ......
BETTER THINGS ARE COMING...I CAN FEEL IT!!! I GET A TICKET FOR SPEADING CAUSE I WAS GOING TO LOOK AT A HOUSE!!!!! GIVE ME THAT TICKET.......
AN HOPEFULLY ....ILL GET THAT NEW HOUSE LATER!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 06:55 PM~19696448
> *Im an ex-con.. How in the fuck do I get a sanction for $250 for not answering the call
> to Jury duty.. Jury fuckin duty.. i cant stay on top of my own short comings?
> i broke no law's.. but I owe them $250 for doing nothing wrong? that blow's..
> *


Jury Duty is not a voluntier bases anymore. It's the law now.A Buddy at work got fined 275.00. Had he missed two calls before. One more would have meant jail time.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 25 2011, 06:06 PM~19696556
> *Jury Duty is not a voluntier bases anymore. It's the law now.A Buddy at work got fined 275.00. Had he missed two calls before. One more would have meant jail time.
> *


i dont have to do them now :biggrin: im permanently off that loop


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 24 2011, 11:33 PM~19688615
> *:uh:  :banghead:
> http://wichita.craigslist.org/cto/2140601526.html
> WITH t tops.... FUCK
> *


Damn that shit could use some soap and water....BAD!!! :uh:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2011, 07:49 PM~19696370
> *thats sweet................ ide roll it just how it sits  :uh:
> *











:uh: 
gtfo...
better yet, "shut the fuck up".


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 25 2011, 06:59 PM~19697129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> gtfo...
> better yet, "shut the fuck up".
> *


calm down lil D......just another way of saying "quit looking at junk and save for a good daily to throw your big rollers on"!! but we already went down that road with you.....i look at that shit on craigs all the time, but them snap to reality with the horrer stories!! there have been a few g-bodies fully lifted on 8 to 12 switches for $1,000 to $1,900......OOH LIFTED!! BUY BUY BUY!! :uh: fuck no!! you get what yah payed for!! you want another GN?! them bitches are coin for a good one!! just leave the shit box's alone and save for a good one!!  nuff said on that i let you go your way from there!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

day 2 of the 20's.. they ride much better with AIR in the tires , but the damned things are so low profile its hard to tell..... i still hate them ...../rant


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 06:05 PM~19696549
> *:uh:  WE ALL GETTIN THE SHIT END HUH.... :angry:
> KEEP YA HEAD UP FELLAS ...THIS IS JUST ALIL SLAP IN THE FACE FOR NOW ......
> BETTER THINGS ARE COMING...I CAN FEEL IT!!!  I GET A TICKET FOR SPEADING CAUSE I WAS GOING TO LOOK AT A HOUSE!!!!!  GIVE ME THAT TICKET.......
> AN HOPEFULLY  ....ILL GET THAT NEW HOUSE LATER!! :biggrin:
> *


 I mean yea it could be alot worse.. I got two arms two feet two eye's..
(four if I where my glass's) 1/3 of a brain.. and i did not have to stand in a long line
for a water rashion, and a stale loaf of bread.. I did not have to look for roadside 
bomb's today.. i deal with cross eyed gang bangers on a daily..that's better than some 
angry old man named Habeeb and his american hatting son holding an ak47, in some province with no toilet's or electricity..... but when I think of how much the governments prod us for money? its does make me wonder..
whats so fucked up is. Id rather do the jail time than to give them $250..
but if that happens..then they will hit me with a going to jail fee... :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 08:40 PM~19698200
> *Id rather do the jail time than to give them $250..
> but if that happens..then they will hit me with a going to jail fee... :uh:
> *


id rather give them all of my time than any of my money....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 10:40 PM~19698200
> *I mean yea it could be alot worse..  I got two arms two feet two eye's..
> (four if I where my glass's) 1/3 of a brain.. and i did not have to stand in a long line
> for a water rashion, and a stale loaf of bread.. I did not have to look for roadside
> bomb's today.. i deal with cross eyed gang bangers on a daily..that's better than some
> angry old man named Habeeb and his american hatting son holding an ak47, in some province with no toilet's or electricity..... but when I think of how much the governments prod us for money? its does make me wonder..
> whats so fucked up is. Id rather do the jail time than to give them $250..
> but if that happens..then they will hit me with a going to jail fee... :uh:
> *


PRO'S AN CON'S SOMETIMES YA JUST CAN WIN.. :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 25 2011, 09:46 PM~19698282
> *id rather give them all of my time than any of my money....
> *


My time isn't free ....... Time is money


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 25 2011, 09:59 PM~19697129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> gtfo...
> better yet, "shut the fuck up".
> *





:uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


this shit was really funny!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 21 2011, 04:11 PM~19661578-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for Trend
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...=item2c5a3a1c96
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I said this....
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Jan 21 2011, 05:10 PM~19662068
> *on the low side.. $95 to $130 on the high side..$131 to $230.. lets wait and see?
> if i dont make any money in the next day or two.. I am going to the pawn shop with
> my 68 promo.. my 63 rivi. my 73 chevy my 72 chevy and my 68 ht cadi...
> I know a pawn owner who will go to ebay before making any deals...
> but right now..its bicycle time...
> thanks gunny.. I have to admit the second can of plasticoat worked alot better for me
> than the first can....
> *


today it closed at $122.27 with 25 bids... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 26 2011, 01:17 AM~19699787
> *remember this?
> then I said this....
> today it closed at $122.27 with 25 bids... :biggrin:
> *


had that baby on watch!! went over 100 i was out....so then i just wanted to see what it went for...an i dont think that was a bad price either.. it was a nice car. :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 25 2011, 05:07 PM~19696569
> *i dont have to do them now  :biggrin:  im permanently off that loop
> *


I dont have to either... I got summoned twice and called them to tell them I live in Mexico, that got me off the hook for good.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 25 2011, 11:21 PM~19699811
> *had that baby on watch!! went over 100 i was out....so then i just wanted to see what it went for...an i dont think that was a bad price either.. it was a nice car. :happysad:
> *


 yea it was in mouthwash condition..it could have got close to $200,, that color 
is one of the more sought after promo's too..


----------



## Hydrohype

more 69's have to bust out this year too.. I cut the hood and trunk open on this one
while the interior cage was still in the car.. then i started to cut the doors open
and i chickened out after the first door.. trunks and hoods is as far as i go.. :biggrin: 
if amt or revel dont open the doors? neither does Markie..lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 26 2011, 02:17 AM~19699787
> *remember this?
> then I said this....
> today it closed at $122.27 with 25 bids... :biggrin:
> *



You're spot on!  good call markie! LOL


----------



## Esoteric

got called for a second interview i might not go to florida after all


----------



## BODINE

Had my liver Biopsy done yesterday ....hope everything turns out ok , 

just little sore and thats it 

they gave me iv and some good shit where i didnt feel or remember shit lol

deladin, and like 4 other things lol ....then slept rest of the day at home


----------



## 408models

http://www.break.com/index/classic-car-pee...on-road-1991769


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Jan 26 2011, 08:59 AM~19701900-->
> 
> 
> 
> got called for a second interview i might not go to florida after all
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> start packing.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 09:07 AM~19701963
> *Had my liver Biopsy done yesterday ....hope everything turns out ok ,
> 
> just little sore and thats it
> 
> they gave me iv and some good shit where i didnt feel or remember shit lol
> 
> deladin, and like 4 other things lol ....then slept rest of the day at home
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we got our fingers crossed..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Jan 26 2011, 09:09 AM~19701973
> *http://www.break.com/index/classic-car-pee...on-road-1991769
> *


 that was the hottest burnout I have ever seen.. i wonder was that the reason he had different mag's on the back from the ones on the front?


----------



## mademan

Work has been slow as hell this mornin.... Boss took off to Vegas, no customers, I spent the whole morning sittin in the cooler trimmin a resin 300C wagon body eating chips... Now I feel like shit...... Too much Queso. Lol


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 26 2011, 09:54 AM~19702264
> *start packing..  :biggrin:
> we got our fingers crossed..
> that was the hottest burnout I have ever seen.. i wonder was that the reason he had different mag's on the back from the ones on the front?
> *


i got the job


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 02:08 PM~19703307
> *i got the job
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 01:08 PM~19703307
> *i got the job
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## WmMiloh

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 26 2011, 11:07 AM~19701963
> *Had my liver Biopsy done yesterday ....hope everything turns out ok ,
> 
> just little sore and thats it
> 
> they gave me iv and some good shit where i didnt feel or remember shit lol
> 
> deladin, and like 4 other things lol ....then slept rest of the day at home
> *


 Dude I hope it works out good for ya. Don't know whats up but I hope that the BIOPSY is the last step. From someone that's been under the knife several and has no chance for recovery I do not wish that for anyone.

Good LUCK. Miloh.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 02:08 PM~19703307
> *i got the job
> *


    Lemme git tree fiddy


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 26 2011, 02:16 PM~19704241
> *     Lemme git tree fiddy
> *


haha im still gonna try and find something in florida tho i would love to get a crib for 800 a month shit my mom is paying 600$ in mortgage for a crib half hour from a beach


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 10:08 PM~19703307
> *i got the job
> *


Congrats Eso!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 26 2011, 07:07 PM~19701963
> *Had my liver Biopsy done yesterday ....hope everything turns out ok ,
> 
> just little sore and thats it
> 
> they gave me iv and some good shit where i didnt feel or remember shit lol
> 
> deladin, and like 4 other things lol ....then slept rest of the day at home
> *


I hope ya getting better soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

im quitting that job in the morning i had a weird feeling when i left that place im gonna stick to my guns and take my chances in the 813


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 02:26 PM~19704328
> *haha im still gonna try and find something  in florida tho i would love to get a crib for 800 a month shit my mom is paying 600$ in mortgage for a crib half hour from a beach
> *


and theres no state tax in florida right?! i work with dion figures......he said when he played for jacksonville....he loved not paying the state tax, then when he signed on with the steelers he was pissed to have to pay a state tax! :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 26 2011, 06:36 PM~19706421
> *and theres no state tax in florida right?! i work with dion figures......he said when he played for jacksonville....he loved not paying the state tax, then when he signed on with the steelers he was pissed to have to pay a state tax!  :roflmao:
> *


i think thats if you make a certain figure, probably explains why cribs are on the lo but shit you cant even rent an apartment here for 800 without risking a stabbing or a shooting or living in the fucking boondocks. the illegals fucked it all up here  .
for me the good outweighs the bad
cheaper.
beach is 1 hour away.
brother is in texas. 
cousins in orlando.
JOBS.
i can get a motorcycle and ride that fucker year round.
finally get a lowrider and drive the bitch 24/7.
streets are smoother.
everyone drives faster.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 09:42 PM~19706480
> *i think thats if you make a certain figure, probably explains why cribs are on the lo but shit you cant even rent an apartment here for 800 without risking a stabbing or a shooting or living in the fucking boondocks. the illegals fucked it all up here  .
> for me the good outweighs the bad
> cheaper.
> beach is 1 hour away.
> brother is in texas.
> cousins in orlando.
> JOBS.
> i can get a motorcycle and ride that fucker year round.
> finally get a lowrider and drive the bitch 24/7.
> streets are smoother.
> everyone drives faster.
> *



So let me guess, You're a rich little spoiled kid, who had everything handed to him, and since you've gotten spoonfed most of your life, living in a place for no LESS then 800 is just a shithole? Well go fuck yourself dude. I like my "boondocks" and I'll take my fuckin country life any day over your high priced city stuck up living. Dont down my fucking heritage just because yours sat around and filled your pockets with lace and the sweat money that you had others make for you. Yeah, may have been smarter that you had someone to do the work for you, but dont talk about the illegals fuckin it up, cause it's your high priced patrons who turned a blind eye while they came into the country. Oh yeah, it was your high priced people who hired them to save their fucking dimes so they could add up to pay for that hooker they were bangin while the wife was gettin fucked by the pool boy. Dont blame them cause they came in to support their family. Just cause they havent made the money illegallly dont make then any worse then the rest of the people in AMERICA. It takes a lot more then you think to become a legal citizen of this country then for the people who live off the system already and DONT work. Look in the mirror before you judge someone else bitchboy. Go sharpie a model. 


Fuck, I cant believe I kept stupid people like this safe in this country so they could "spout off" at the mouth with some retarded comments.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 26 2011, 07:08 PM~19706760
> *So let me guess, You're a rich little spoiled kid, who had everything handed to him, and since you've gotten spoonfed most of your life, living in a place for no LESS then 800 is just a shithole?  Well go fuck yourself dude. I like my "boondocks" and I'll take my fuckin country life any day over your high priced city stuck up living. Dont down my fucking heritage just because yours sat around and filled your pockets with lace and the sweat money that you had others make for you. Yeah, may have been smarter that you had someone to do the work for you, but dont talk about the illegals fuckin it up, cause it's your high priced patrons who turned a blind eye while they came into the country. Oh yeah, it was your high priced people who hired them to save their fucking dimes so they could add up to pay for that hooker they were bangin while the wife was gettin fucked by the pool boy. Dont blame them cause they came in to support their family. Just cause they havent made the money illegallly dont make then any worse then the rest of the people in AMERICA. It takes a lot more then you think to become a legal citizen of this country then for the people who live off the system already and DONT work.  Look in the mirror before you judge someone else bitchboy. Go sharpie a model.
> Fuck, I cant believe I kept stupid people like this safe in this country so they could "spout off" at the mouth with some retarded comments.
> *


you dont even know the half ill just leave it at that


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn i step out for 2 days and RSOT gets some balls. other than Jeffys ramblngs of bullshit..

back to the shop i go..keep doin what yall doin, seems to keep somebody happy to stay on here.. :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 26 2011, 11:43 PM~19707821
> *damn i step out for 2 days and RSOT gets some balls.  other than Jeffys ramblngs of bullshit..
> 
> back to the shop i go..keep doin what yall doin, seems to keep somebody happy to stay on here.. :uh:
> *





it wouldnt be right without it................what can i say............ i speak my mind


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 26 2011, 07:08 PM~19706760
> *So let me guess, You're a rich little spoiled kid, who had everything handed to him, and since you've gotten spoonfed most of your life, living in a place for no LESS then 800 is just a shithole?  Well go fuck yourself dude. I like my "boondocks" and I'll take my fuckin country life any day over your high priced city stuck up living. Dont down my fucking heritage just because yours sat around and filled your pockets with lace and the sweat money that you had others make for you. Yeah, may have been smarter that you had someone to do the work for you, but dont talk about the illegals fuckin it up, cause it's your high priced patrons who turned a blind eye while they came into the country. Oh yeah, it was your high priced people who hired them to save their fucking dimes so they could add up to pay for that hooker they were bangin while the wife was gettin fucked by the pool boy. Dont blame them cause they came in to support their family. Just cause they havent made the money illegallly dont make then any worse then the rest of the people in AMERICA. It takes a lot more then you think to become a legal citizen of this country then for the people who live off the system already and DONT work.  Look in the mirror before you judge someone else bitchboy. Go sharpie a model.
> Fuck, I cant believe I kept stupid people like this safe in this country so they could "spout off" at the mouth with some retarded comments.
> *


MEDS.... YOU NEED EM... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i just lol'd :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 26 2011, 09:23 PM~19708370
> *MEDS.... YOU NEED EM... :biggrin:
> *


foo snapped but like i said he dont know the half about living in chicago


----------



## danny chawps

what up what up muuuufukas


----------



## [email protected]

http://cgi.ebay.com/70-chevy-impala-4-door...=item45f84fc374



marky mark at it again! :0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2011, 09:58 PM~19708753
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/70-chevy-impala-4-door...=item45f84fc374
> marky mark at it again! :0
> *



what it doo foo , i got a 1 1 79 wit your name all over it :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 27 2011, 01:00 AM~19708792
> *what it doo foo , i got a 1 1 79  wit your name all over it  :biggrin:
> *




dont tempt me.............. i will drive out there an pull a jack move :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2011, 09:58 PM~19708753
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/70-chevy-impala-4-door...=item45f84fc374
> marky mark at it again! :0
> *


?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2011, 10:02 PM~19708816
> *dont tempt me.............. i will drive out there an pull a jack move :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: U AINT DOWN!!!!! :biggrin: you gotta move the other monte though to get to that one :happysad: how ya been foo


----------



## Hydrohype

> i think thats if you make a certain figure, probably explains why cribs are on the lo but shit you cant even rent an apartment here for 800 without risking a stabbing or a shooting or living in the fucking boondocks. the illegals fucked it all up here  .
> for me the good outweighs the bad
> cheaper.
> beach is 1 hour away.
> brother is in texas.
> cousins in orlando.
> JOBS.
> i can get a motorcycle and ride that fucker year round.
> finally get a lowrider and drive the bitch 24/7.
> streets are smoother.
> everyone drives faster.


 congrats Eso.. take that opportunity and run it with it... enjoy the sunshine state..
i no Chi town aint no joke. remember that there are retards and morons in every 
state... watch your self..PS if you meet a Cuban female while you down there?
and she dont look to bad? tell her i got her citizenship waiting for her right hear in Cali....



> Scrape.. I dont think Eso is the enemy? not yours or mine..? and as far as keeping people in this country safe? I thank you, but alot of the people you protected will never thank you.. they will pick your pockets.. feed you poison.. keep you in slums and barrios, send your kids of to fight more wars.. while there kids go to collage... and then deny health care for you and your kids if they survive the war they sent them to fight in the first place.. (the sharpie comment was funny though)


----------



## MayhemKustomz

[/quote]
Scrape.. I dont think Eso is the enemy? not yours or mine..? and as far as keeping people in this country safe? I thank you, but alot of the people you protected will never thank you.. they will pick your pockets.. feed you poison.. keep you in slums and barrios, send your kids of to fight more wars.. while there kids go to collage... and then deny health care for you and your kids if they survive the war they sent them to fight in the first place.. (the sharpie comment was funny though)
[/quote]

:werd:


Love your country......Fear your government. That's my motto these days.


----------



## darkside customs

what the fuck just happened on here?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 27 2011, 01:11 AM~19708964
> *:biggrin: U AINT DOWN!!!!! :biggrin:  you gotta move the other monte though to get to that one  :happysad:      how ya been foo
> *





ill take them both foo :biggrin: 

and ive been good man............ just gettin ready to set up shop here in the next week or two............. so my ass can get back to building  


whats good with you mayne :biggrin: hit me up if you get a chance


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2011, 03:03 AM~19710255
> *what the fuck just happened on here?
> *



you know.............. little bit of this.................little bit of that................ typical day at the office :biggrin: 

and we found out JR has a shorter fuse then me lol


----------



## Hydrohype

I got to go to court this morning.. Im trying to get a restraining order on a 
psycho ding bat bitch who has been bugging since may of 09..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 27 2011, 03:51 PM~19711185
> *I got to go to court this morning..  Im trying to get a restraining order on a
> psycho ding bat bitch who has been bugging since may of 09..
> 
> *



Damn :uh: ,good luck Homie ...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:53 AM~19711193
> *Damn  :uh: ,good luck Homie ...
> *


 thanks bro.. we have not heard from you in a while! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 27 2011, 03:55 PM~19711204
> *thanks bro..  we have not heard from you in a while! :biggrin:
> *



Still working on the 1:1 ,this summer i pick up the models again...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 06:57 AM~19711210
> *Still working on the 1:1 ,this summer i pick up the models again...
> *


 awh yes.. the Luxury.. that is a sick ass car... its good to hear from you Roy..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 27 2011, 08:57 AM~19711210
> *Still working on the 1:1 ,this summer i pick up the models again...
> *


got any pics of it??


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2011, 05:22 AM~19711093
> *you know.............. little bit of this.................little bit of that................ typical day at the office :biggrin:
> 
> and we found out JR has a shorter fuse then me lol
> *


 lol


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 27 2011, 06:51 AM~19711185
> *I got to go to court this morning..  Im trying to get a restraining order on a
> psycho ding bat bitch who has been bugging since may of 09..
> 
> *



she must be whooped on da pipe foo  or she jjst wants to come over and play with the models :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2011, 06:20 AM~19711089
> *ill take them both foo :biggrin:
> 
> and ive been good man............ just gettin ready to set up shop here in the next week or two............. so my ass can get back to building
> whats good with you mayne :biggrin:  hit me up if you get a chance
> *



ok


----------



## 408models

OK, QUESTION:


*FOR THOSE THAT HAVE PAINTED MODELS WHITE, WHAT KIND OF CLEAR DID YOU USE AND DID IT TURN YELLOW* :angry:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2011, 08:57 AM~19711826
> *OK, QUESTION:
> FOR THOSE THAT HAVE PAINTED MODELS WHITE, WHAT KIND OF CLEAR DID YOU USE AND DID IT TURN YELLOW :angry:
> *


Automotive clear.....what ever RaiderPride uses is awesome...shoot him a PM


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2011, 08:57 AM~19711826
> *OK, QUESTION:
> FOR THOSE THAT HAVE PAINTED MODELS WHITE, WHAT KIND OF CLEAR DID YOU USE AND DID IT TURN YELLOW :angry:
> *



that shit happened to me with testors , i use automotive


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 27 2011, 05:51 AM~19711185
> *I got to go to court this morning..  Im trying to get a restraining order on a
> psycho ding bat bitch who has been bugging since may of 09..
> 
> *


dont u know food 4 less isnt the place to scam on bitches. See what happens?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2011, 10:57 AM~19711826
> *OK, QUESTION:
> FOR THOSE THAT HAVE PAINTED MODELS WHITE, WHAT KIND OF CLEAR DID YOU USE AND DID IT TURN YELLOW :angry:
> *


My white stang...painted like a year ago and is still good. I used Nason clear.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 27 2011, 09:00 AM~19712311
> *that shit happened to me with testors , i use automotive
> *


 :yessad: 
i used TESTORS HIGH GLOSS CLEAR, fucked up my 58 WAGON :rant: :banghead: 

i'm gonna redo it after the NNL SHOW


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2011, 01:18 PM~19712979
> *:yessad:
> i used TESTORS HIGH GLOSS CLEAR, fucked up my 58 WAGON :rant:  :banghead:
> 
> i'm gonna redo it after the NNL SHOW
> *


that high gloss is all i use for right now..i love it!.. ive never sprayed it over testors white thuogh..ive sparayed it over tamiya white pearl an had no prob... :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

all spraypaint clear yellows some worse than others


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 27 2011, 02:09 PM~19713309
> *all spraypaint clear yellows some worse than others
> *


i did my 1/12 57chevy roof 3 years ago with tamiya pearl white an testors high gloss clear an its still nice pearl an white as can be. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 27 2011, 12:14 PM~19713352
> *i did my 1/12 57chevy roof 3 years ago with tamiya pearl white an testors high gloss clear an its still nice pearl an white as can be.  :biggrin:
> *


i know some japanese cats that can say different it does yellow but no where near as bad as testors


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 27 2011, 11:28 AM~19713473
> *i know some japanese cats that can say different it does yellow but no where near as bad as testors
> *


I never have issues with the HIGH GLOSS CLEAR on kolors it just seemed to be the white  i had a feelling that would happen but i tried light coats but sane turn out, :angry:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2011, 12:58 PM~19713681
> *I never have issues with the HIGH GLOSS CLEAR on kolors it just seemed to be the white   i had a feelling that would happen but i tried light coats but sane turn out,  :angry:
> *


i had a 59 turn out the same way i gave it to a friend and she says the car looks like it got peed on its blotchy yellow now after 12 years


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 27 2011, 03:06 PM~19713746
> *i had a 59 turn out the same way i gave it to a friend and she says the car looks like it got peed on its blotchy yellow now after 12 years
> *


wtf....im not doing with anymore... :happysad:
i could see that hapening from in a house that people smoke all the time..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2011, 07:57 AM~19711826
> *OK, QUESTION:
> FOR THOSE THAT HAVE PAINTED MODELS WHITE, WHAT KIND OF CLEAR DID YOU USE AND DID IT TURN YELLOW :angry:
> *


I use urethane automotive clear...nice and clear


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 27 2011, 01:11 PM~19713784
> *wtf....im not doing with anymore... :happysad:
> i could see that hapening from in a house that people smoke all the time..
> *


Sunlight is spraypaints worst enemy


----------



## 408models

WELL AFTER NNL I'M GONNA DIP IT AND REDO IT ALL


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2011, 11:58 PM~19708753
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/70-chevy-impala-4-door...=item45f84fc374
> marky mark at it again! :0
> *


95% positive feedback? yea the fuck right!!!! :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 27 2011, 04:12 PM~19714380
> *95% positive feedback? yea the fuck right!!!!  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


those are nice resin body's right there.... :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

So far this year has been pretty shitty. 
On Christmas day coming home from my parents house the roads were kinda shitty out. The truck in front of us started to lose control and ended up rolling over. I immediately stopped ran over to the truck and myself and another guy that stopped helped get the 2 guys that were in the truck out while my G/F called 911.

About a week later we were driving down a winding road and witnessed another guy lose controle and plow through a guard rail. We were the only ones that stopped to help the guy. He was fine.

Last week the apartment building next to ours one of the apartments caught fire and they were evacuated . One couple dialed every apartment in our building and again we were the only ones that answered. The girl was pregnant and they were basically kicked out in there pajamas considering it was already around midnight. We hooked them up with blankets and something to drink. 

Today me, the wifey, and my youngest daughter were on our way to drop me off at work. Some asshat pulled out off an off ramp from I-75 and basically sideswiped/T-boned my van. WTF. Fuckin cockass drove off. Not one damn person stopped. We spun around and almost hit another car. That person just pulled around us and drove away. What the fuck is wrong with people these days? Seriously. We are a ll okay. Good thing our insurance is good. We wont have to pay a dime out of pocket for anything. Not even towing.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 27 2011, 04:44 PM~19715571
> *So far this year has been pretty shitty.
> On Christmas day coming home from my parents house the roads were kinda shitty out. The truck in front of us started to lose control and ended up rolling over. I immediately stopped ran over to the truck and myself and another guy that stopped helped get the 2 guys that were in the truck out while my G/F called 911.
> 
> About a week later we were driving down a winding road and witnessed another guy lose controle and plow through a guard rail. We were the only ones that stopped to help the guy. He was fine.
> 
> Last week the apartment building next to ours one of the apartments caught fire and they were evacuated . One couple dialed every apartment in our building and again we were the only ones that answered. The girl was pregnant and they were basically kicked out in there pajamas considering it was already around midnight. We hooked them up with blankets and something to drink.
> 
> Today me, the wifey, and my  youngest daughter were on our way to drop me off at work. Some asshat pulled out off an off ramp from I-75 and basically sideswiped/T-boned my van. WTF. Fuckin cockass drove off. Not one damn person stopped. We spun around and almost hit another car. That person just pulled around us and drove away. What the fuck is wrong with people these days? Seriously. We are a ll okay. Good thing our insurance is good. We wont have to pay a dime out of pocket for anything. Not even towing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIS BUT A FLESH WOUND, IT WILL BUFF OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 27 2011, 07:47 PM~19715600
> *TIS BUT A FLESH WOUND, IT WILL BUFF OUT... :biggrin:
> *


Ha what you cant see from the picture is that wheel is bent to shit. At least the slider door still operates as it should.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 27 2011, 06:44 PM~19715571
> *So far this year has been pretty shitty.
> On Christmas day coming home from my parents house the roads were kinda shitty out. The truck in front of us started to lose control and ended up rolling over. I immediately stopped ran over to the truck and myself and another guy that stopped helped get the 2 guys that were in the truck out while my G/F called 911.
> 
> About a week later we were driving down a winding road and witnessed another guy lose controle and plow through a guard rail. We were the only ones that stopped to help the guy. He was fine.
> 
> Last week the apartment building next to ours one of the apartments caught fire and they were evacuated . One couple dialed every apartment in our building and again we were the only ones that answered. The girl was pregnant and they were basically kicked out in there pajamas considering it was already around midnight. We hooked them up with blankets and something to drink.
> 
> Today me, the wifey, and my  youngest daughter were on our way to drop me off at work. Some asshat pulled out off an off ramp from I-75 and basically sideswiped/T-boned my van. WTF. Fuckin cockass drove off. Not one damn person stopped. We spun around and almost hit another car. That person just pulled around us and drove away. What the fuck is wrong with people these days? Seriously. We are a ll okay. Good thing our insurance is good. We wont have to pay a dime out of pocket for anything. Not even towing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i thuogh i had it bad.. :happysad: this shit is just crazy...you got some real asshole people out in your neck of the woods. cant even stop to see if people are ok ...shit cant even stop when they hit you..i would be in jail all the time if that shit was to happen to me.. that fuck wad would have got chased down an beat down... :yes:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 27 2011, 07:57 PM~19715674
> *man i thuogh i had it bad.. :happysad:  this shit is just crazy...you got some real asshole people out in your neck of the woods. cant even stop to see if people are ok ...shit cant even stop when they hit you..i would be in jail all the time if that shit was to happen to me.. that fuck wad would have got chased down an beat down... :yes:
> *





:werd: 
My old man came and picked me up after we limped the van back home about a mile away we went lookin. Hard to miss a teal silverado or sierra that's got some front end damage.


----------



## Esoteric

just bought one for 360


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 27 2011, 01:12 PM~19714380
> *95% positive feedback? yea the fuck right!!!!  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Estimated Delivery: 6-8 Months


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2011, 07:38 PM~19715954
> *Estimated Delivery: 6-8 Months
> *


Well ive been waitin since july 7th for some wheels so yea thats about right lol


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 11:58 PM~19708752
> *what up what up muuuufukas
> *


Whatitdo?! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i dont know shit what time zone is what..so i have a question...its 8:00 here in n.y. what time is it in c.a.?? i got a call to make but dont wanna call if its to late :happysad:


----------



## Guest

5:00


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 27 2011, 08:16 PM~19716268
> *5:00
> *


there he is!!! thanks alot :cheesy: thats pm i hope...lol...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 27 2011, 08:17 PM~19716280
> *there he is!!! thanks alot :cheesy:  thats pm i hope...lol...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

i just ran acrossed these pics! says it was a $40,000 show car being transported by some semi hauler company and went under a bridge at 70 that was too short! i wonder what the owner's 1st thought was?! :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 27 2011, 09:22 AM~19711093-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know.............. little bit of this.................little bit of that................ typical day at the office :biggrin:
> 
> and we found out JR has a shorter fuse then me lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Me!?!?! Short fuse? :nono: Fuse has gone out. It goes boom when the flame is lit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Jan 27 2011, 07:44 PM~19715571
> *So far this year has been pretty shitty.
> On Christmas day coming home from my parents house the roads were kinda shitty out. The truck in front of us started to lose control and ended up rolling over. I immediately stopped ran over to the truck and myself and another guy that stopped helped get the 2 guys that were in the truck out while my G/F called 911.
> 
> About a week later we were driving down a winding road and witnessed another guy lose controle and plow through a guard rail. We were the only ones that stopped to help the guy. He was fine.
> 
> Last week the apartment building next to ours one of the apartments caught fire and they were evacuated . One couple dialed every apartment in our building and again we were the only ones that answered. The girl was pregnant and they were basically kicked out in there pajamas considering it was already around midnight. We hooked them up with blankets and something to drink.
> 
> Today me, the wifey, and my  youngest daughter were on our way to drop me off at work. Some asshat pulled out off an off ramp from I-75 and basically sideswiped/T-boned my van. WTF. Fuckin cockass drove off. Not one damn person stopped. We spun around and almost hit another car. That person just pulled around us and drove away. What the fuck is wrong with people these days? Seriously. We are a ll okay. Good thing our insurance is good. We wont have to pay a dime out of pocket for anything. Not even towing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Scott, that sucks bro. I've always been the guy that stops even if I dont have the time. 5 minutes to stop and check on someone could be the difference between hospital bed, and coffin.  But, that was how we did it out in the "boondocks". :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 27 2011, 10:20 PM~19716859
> *:wow: Me!?!?! Short fuse? :nono: Fuse has gone out. It goes boom when the flame is lit
> Scott, that sucks bro. I've always been the guy that stops even if I dont have the time. 5 minutes to stop and check on someone could be the difference between hospital bed, and coffin.  But, that was how we did it out in the "boondocks". :0
> *


I love livin in the sticks. :biggrin: The van will get fixed, i'm just happy my daughter and baby momma was ok. My daughter was more pissed she spilled her fries. 
:roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 27 2011, 10:25 PM~19716911
> *I love livin in the sticks.  :biggrin:  The van will get fixed, i'm just happy my daughter and baby momma was ok. My daughter was more pissed she spilled her fries.
> :roflmao:
> *



LOL yeah, kids and momma always come first.  summer of 09 my wife was taking my kids back to Illinois, and found herself hit by a semi on 80, doing about 70. Spun her around infront of the truck, into the median and flipped the car twice. 

Only bumps an bruises.  When it comes to shit happening, I KNOW what you mean. I could list all the stupid shit LOL.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 27 2011, 09:12 PM~19716776
> *i just ran acrossed these pics! says it was a $40,000 show car being transported by some semi hauler company and went under a bridge at 70 that was too short! i wonder what the owner's 1st thought was?! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Like a good neighbor ......................... oh shit i got geico


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 27 2011, 07:12 PM~19716776
> *i just ran acrossed these pics! says it was a $40,000 show car being transported by some semi hauler company and went under a bridge at 70 that was too short! i wonder what the owner's 1st thought was?! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im sure hes thinking should was the lincoln i traded for worth it


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19717501
> *Like a good neighbor ......................... oh shit i got geico
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 27 2011, 06:12 PM~19716776
> *i just ran acrossed these pics! says it was a $40,000 show car being transported by some semi hauler company and went under a bridge at 70 that was too short! i wonder what the owner's 1st thought was?! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAMMMNN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 27 2011, 07:12 PM~19716776
> *i just ran acrossed these pics! says it was a $40,000 show car being transported by some semi hauler company and went under a bridge at 70 that was too short! i wonder what the owner's 1st thought was?! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


from the looks of it, he could sell that hacked up shit and snag the pontoon boat in the back... screw a show! lets find a swimmin hole!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Dude that owned that ride built perfect score 58...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 27 2011, 09:55 PM~19718644
> *Dude that owned that ride built perfect score 58...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they changed the name of that car to Flapjack 58


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 27 2011, 11:55 PM~19718644
> *Dude that owned that ride built perfect score 58...
> *


so your saying this dude has lost 2 cars while being on a trailer ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Or atleast that's what I remember.but yup


----------



## SlammdSonoma

maybe the s.o.b. should drive the car instead of trailering it. real cars dont need a damn trailer yanno..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 28 2011, 12:00 AM~19718711
> *maybe the s.o.b. should drive the car instead of trailering it.  real cars dont need a damn trailer yanno..
> *


Thats probably the stupidest thing you have ever said !


----------



## DEUCES76

perfect score is gettin redone as we speak


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 27 2011, 10:03 PM~19718742
> *Thats    probably the  stupidest  thing  you  have  ever  said !
> *


probably wont be the last time i hear ya say that fucknugget! LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 28 2011, 12:06 AM~19718776
> *perfect score is gettin redone as we speak
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 27 2011, 09:58 PM~19718693-->
> 
> 
> 
> so  your  saying  this  dude   has   lost  2  cars   while    being   on  a  trailer ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no thats 64 is someone elses he was trading it for a town car
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jan 27 2011, 10:00 PM~19718711
> *maybe the s.o.b. should drive the car instead of trailering it.  real cars dont need a damn trailer yanno..
> *


towing a car with a fullsize RV with all 4 wheels off the ground is a hella bad idea


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ummm ok....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 27 2011, 08:52 AM~19711788-->
> 
> 
> 
> she must be  whooped on da pipe foo    or she jjst wants to come over and play with the models  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck that bitch.. no more sympathy sex from me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 27 2011, 10:04 AM~19712352
> *dont u know food 4 less isnt the place to scam on bitches. See what happens?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Hag was jocking me while she was with her two Giant sons.. I never should have gave her my number... but i hope its all over now.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Jan 27 2011, 04:44 PM~19715571
> *So far this year has been pretty shitty.
> On Christmas day coming home from my parents house the roads were kinda shitty out. The truck in front of us started to lose control and ended up rolling over. I immediately stopped ran over to the truck and myself and another guy that stopped helped get the 2 guys that were in the truck out while my G/F called 911.
> 
> About a week later we were driving down a winding road and witnessed another guy lose controle and plow through a guard rail. We were the only ones that stopped to help the guy. He was fine.
> 
> Last week the apartment building next to ours one of the apartments caught fire and they were evacuated . One couple dialed every apartment in our building and again we were the only ones that answered. The girl was pregnant and they were basically kicked out in there pajamas considering it was already around midnight. We hooked them up with blankets and something to drink.
> 
> Today me, the wifey, and my  youngest daughter were on our way to drop me off at work. Some asshat pulled out off an off ramp from I-75 and basically sideswiped/T-boned my van. WTF. Fuckin cockass drove off. Not one damn person stopped. We spun around and almost hit another car. That person just pulled around us and drove away. What the fuck is wrong with people these days? Seriously. We are a ll okay. Good thing our insurance is good. We wont have to pay a dime out of pocket for anything. Not even towing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man I am so glad you and fam are alright.. people really suck most of the time..
no one stopped for you.. and no one tried to get the fucker that kept going..
some times the worse thing a person can do to another human? is nothing at all!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

"MIDNIGHT MADDNESS"
here's what i got going on.. way to much...lol..
trying to come up with some wheels for the 74 caprice..











an doing some work on these all day today too..










whats up whos workin on what??


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 27 2011, 11:06 PM~19718776
> *perfect score is gettin redone as we speak
> *


 :yes: but this one wont have a top


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 28 2011, 12:01 AM~19720108
> *:yes: but this one wont have a top
> *


 :cheesy: :0. Any pics or links ? :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> whats up whos workin on what??
> didnt go to work today, Im going to try and get something done on chevelle drag team today, 65 chevelle gasser and a 64 wagon to tow it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> ill post later today with what i get done. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> whats up whos workin on what??
> didnt go to work today, Im going to try and get something done on chevelle drag team today, 65 chevelle gasser and a 64 wagon to tow it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got lots of pics, ill post more to look at. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> whats up whos workin on what??
> didnt go to work today, Im going to try and get something done on chevelle drag team today, 65 chevelle gasser and a 64 wagon to tow it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got lots of pics, ill post more to look at. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> whats up whos workin on what??
> didnt go to work today, Im going to try and get something done on chevelle drag team today, 65 chevelle gasser and a 64 wagon to tow it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet!!! i dont really build them but i sure do love old afx cars...this is gonna be a mean team you got going on here..the last one ya that i remember you did was the hauller that was bad ass too... what am i even talkin about ANYTHING you built is just off the hook... :0 :cheesy: is the 65 a resin kit?? or is it the nova chassis with the crome bleech'd off?
Click to expand...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.




----------



## Hydrohype

I.m bored as fuck.. I cant go any further with the 66 wagon..because its foil and clear time.. so i thought I would mess with the monza's but I have to hinge the hood before trying to primer and paint.. so I figured I would try to fuck with my unpainted 
51 chevy,,so i could get a better idea of how to approach my painted 51 chevy..
but I cant rap my head around the frame vs engine/ fender wells/ air ducks/ radiator.
I read the instructions 100 times.. It looks like some shit that will never fit..
does anybody have progress pics of there 51 builds? everything that is on the front end.. from the front tires on up.. :wow: or an old 51 build that they can sell me.. so I can rip it apart and see how it was put together..


----------



## MAZDAT

> whats up whos workin on what??
> didnt go to work today, Im going to try and get something done on chevelle drag team today, 65 chevelle gasser and a 64 wagon to tow it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> ill post later today with what i get done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving your builds Gary, coming out sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 28 2011, 02:07 PM~19722776
> *I.m bored as fuck.. I cant go any further with the 66 wagon..because its foil and clear time..  so i thought I would mess with the monza's  but I have to hinge the hood before trying to primer and paint.. so I figured I would try to fuck with my unpainted
> 51 chevy,,so i could get a better idea of how to approach my painted 51 chevy..
> but I cant rap my head around the frame vs engine/ fender wells/ air ducks/ radiator.
> I read the instructions 100 times..  It looks like some shit that will never fit..
> does anybody have progress pics of there 51 builds?  everything that is on the front end.. from the front tires on up..  :wow:  or an old 51 build that they can sell me.. so I can rip it apart and see how it was put together..
> *


THE HELL WITH THEM AIR DUCT'S...I HATE THEM..  PAIN IN THE ASS ..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 12:54 PM~19723069
> *THE HELL WITH THEM AIR DUCT'S...I HATE THEM..   PAIN IN THE ASS ..
> *


hell, i am contemplating on bypassing the fender wells too.? I have not glued 
anything to anything as of yet..
I keep doing an over all inspection of the model.. and i anticipate alot of issues 
when I am in that general area of the car...


----------



## Hydrohype

> whats up whos workin on what??
> didnt go to work today, Im going to try and get something done on chevelle drag team today, 65 chevelle gasser and a 64 wagon to tow it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got lots of pics, ill post more to look at. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always loved all your display case's...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tonioseven

http://bossip.com/336735/kim-kardashian-an...-up-video69691/


----------



## Esoteric

packing up 31 boxes of model car shit :angry:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 28 2011, 03:37 PM~19724272
> *packing up 31 boxes of model car shit :angry:
> *


ware u goin


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 28 2011, 03:40 PM~19724287
> *ware u goin
> *


Florida


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 28 2011, 05:37 PM~19724272
> *packing up 31 boxes of model car shit :angry:
> *


you can just send them to my house  you really dont wanna take all that with you anyways.. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 27 2011, 11:49 PM~19719275
> *"MIDNIGHT MADDNESS"
> here's what i got going on.. way to much...lol..
> trying to come up with some wheels for the 74 caprice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an doing some work on these all day today too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up whos workin on what??
> *


lend me a 74 grille to cast? ive got a nice promo, but its missing the damn grille.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 28 2011, 03:49 PM~19724336
> *Florida
> *


o shit u gone b on 30's soon


----------



## Esoteric

last room left :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 28 2011, 04:18 PM~19724509
> *o shit u gone b on 30's soon
> *


nah if im going there im gonna be on one of these pretty much the other reason im moving there besides work


----------



## gseeds

> whats up whos workin on what??
> didnt go to work today, Im going to try and get something done on chevelle drag team today, 65 chevelle gasser and a 64 wagon to tow it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet!!! i dont really build them but i sure do love old afx cars...this is gonna be a mean team you got going on here..the last one ya that i remember you did was the hauller that was bad ass too... what am i even talkin about ANYTHING you built is just off the hook... :0 :cheesy: is the 65 a resin kit?? or is it the nova chassis with the crome bleech'd off?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys, got it under primer today, maybe paint tomorrow,also started a monkee mobile so i could alease get one model done this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 28 2011, 12:00 AM~19718711
> *maybe the s.o.b. should drive the car instead of trailering it.  real cars dont need a damn trailer yanno..
> *


Im with u 100% on that bro. Take ur cars out and enjoy them. Why build a car just to sit there when u could be out hittin switches, scrapin, burnin rubber, etc in it and havin fun?  :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2011, 06:18 PM~19724508
> *lend me a 74 grille to cast? ive got a nice promo, but its missing the damn grille.
> *


what about modelhause? allready cromed...


----------



## Tonioseven

The links below have some excellent build tips. I learned a few things from them.

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...=1&#entry208918

http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## Esoteric

almost done one box is coming with me for now


----------



## tunzafun

Damn u have alot of shit bro! :0 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

wow! theres some coin in this box.. :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 28 2011, 08:51 PM~19726370
> *Im with u 100% on that bro. Take ur cars out and enjoy them. Why build a car just to sit there when u could be out hittin switches, scrapin, burnin rubber, etc in it and havin fun?    :dunno:
> *


 more money than brains..... plus alot of them dont build shit. never had they hands dirty buy putin in work on them. they pay to have them built for them. then when they have 10x more money into them then they should, they dont wanna get them dirty.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 28 2011, 11:24 PM~19727749
> *Damn u have alot of shit bro!  :0  :wow:
> *


20 years worth of shit


----------



## Hydrohype

is plasticoat t235 primer. an enamel? anybody?/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i swear this is some of the funniest shit ive ever experienced
1:45


----------



## BODINE

anyone ...every had a big shipment... like a hood from coast to coast?


i need a 300c hood 1:1

got 06 magnum alll thats left is hood


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2011, 11:28 PM~19727803
> *more money than brains..... plus alot of them dont build shit. never had they hands dirty buy putin in work on them.  they pay to have them built for them.  then when they have 10x more money into them then they should,  they dont wanna get them dirty.
> *


 i dont like long road trips.. but if I were a rich man? i would have more cars than 
jay leno,, i would still do all my hydraulic plumbing myself.. and i would drive everything i own... 

And all three of my mail order bride's would dip there own lo lo's too.. :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 29 2011, 02:23 AM~19728655
> *anyone ...every had a big shipment... like a hood from coast to coast?
> i need a 300c hood 1:1
> 
> got 06 magnum alll thats left is hood
> *


well working for car dealers and body shops for 10 years ive ordered tons of hoods from oem to after market .....all i can say is when the package gets to you open it while the driver is there, inspect it, if its messed up refuse the package call the company and have them send you another 1 ....the main problem areas is the corners of the hood will get rolled up where they are pointed by the cowl/fenders so check it good .......if you dont open it atleast have the driver note VISABLE DAMAGE when you sign for it to cover your ass if there is any damage once you open it ..the box can be fine and the hood can still have rolled corners :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> whats up whos workin on what??
> didnt go to work today, Im going to try and get something done on chevelle drag team today, 65 chevelle gasser and a 64 wagon to tow it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> ill post later today with what i get done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kit is this gary? looks like a rat packer doner kit?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hydrohype

goo mornin jackwagons..


----------



## mademan

I know i should just search it, but im lazy, lol. what is the best thing to use to remove old paint from a model ( its an OG 68 cadillac promo) I dont want to damage it etc.

so whats the best to use, and how long do I leave it etc.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

saw this lexani/strutted out caddy at the dealer today, thought it was pretty tuff lookin, would be better if those were 22s though


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 29 2011, 01:02 PM~19730708
> *I know i should just search it, but im lazy, lol. what is the best thing to use to remove old paint from a model ( its an OG 68 cadillac promo) I dont want to damage it etc.
> 
> so whats the best to use, and how long do I leave it etc.
> *


 your kidding right?  no dis intended but your one of the big dogg's 
I cant answer that question.. I mean how would it look for a collector/non builder
giving paint advise to a builder? especially a Cadillac king.. 
I will say that i soaked alot of cars with fucked up paint in blue brake fluid...
sometimes it took a day to loosing up. but that and a soft tooth brush did the trick on many cars.. without any harm to the plastic, and i did it on plastic that was molded all the back in 1963... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 29 2011, 04:27 PM~19731765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im diggin those rides luve those caddy's


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

spent some money on some kits then after my phone broke  so im selling these OG zenith adapters 5 lug 90 shipped obo paypal ready 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579264


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

kits i got :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2011, 11:46 AM~19729348
> *what kit is this gary? looks like a rat packer doner kit?
> *


its a jimmy flinstone 1965 chevelle AWB resin body, at the NNL in alanta a few months ago he had a bunch of resin bodys for $10.oo each i picked this one up and a '58 chevy 2 door panel, im useing a tempest AWB funny car kit as a doner,the interior tub from the tempest is too narrow and need to be widen and the front and rear axles came from a little red wagon,sould have some more pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 29 2011, 09:40 PM~19732584
> *its a jimmy flinstone 1965 chevelle AWB resin body, at the NNL in alanta a few months ago he had a bunch of resin bodys for $10.oo each i picked this one up and a '58 chevy 2 door panel, im useing a tempest AWB funny car kit as a doner,the interior tub from the tempest is too narrow and need to be widen and the front and rear axles came from a little red wagon,sould have some more pics tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks brother.............. and you know me...... i love these kinda builds! so i cant wait!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 29 2011, 02:37 PM~19731225
> *saw this lexani/strutted out caddy at the dealer today, thought it was pretty tuff lookin, would be better if those were 22s though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like ass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Esoteric

DONE tomorrow the garage


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 29 2011, 06:40 PM~19732584
> *its a jimmy flinstone 1965 chevelle AWB resin body, at the NNL in alanta a few months ago he had a bunch of resin bodys for $10.oo each i picked this one up and a '58 chevy 2 door panel, im useing a tempest AWB funny car kit as a doner,the interior tub from the tempest is too narrow and need to be widen and the front and rear axles came from a little red wagon,sould have some more pics tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohh now i know wtf you was doin with those in your hands.(no ****) this should be a damn good one!


----------



## Esoteric

:biggrin: :biggrin: found these hiding in my closet


----------



## Esoteric

a room in 6 boxes


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 30 2011, 12:54 AM~19734685
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: found these hiding in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


<<does want the 850


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 30 2011, 10:43 AM~19736375
> *<<does want the 850
> *


x2 there was a 1:1 at a tow lot that near where I was working the summer before last. I never had time to go ask about it. then just before I moved back home I noticed it was gone..... turns out it sold for 700.00 that was the tow bill and the storage fees owing.... i should asked sooner.


----------



## Hydrohype

breakfast with layitlow.. I thought about going to Pomona, but I would probably 
get lost.. 
or get there when it ends... I'l just wait for more pictures...
now its raining.. I guess its better than alot of snow?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 30 2011, 01:57 PM~19737759
> *:wave:
> *


 I WANT THEM LITTLE MOVING SMILEY DUDES.. (NO ****)


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 29 2011, 10:54 PM~19734685
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: found these hiding in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT LANCIA, 850,AND THE BUGATTI SOME BADASS LOOKING KITS


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 30 2011, 10:04 AM~19736797
> *breakfast with layitlow.. I thought about going to Pomona,  but I would probably
> get lost..
> or get there when it ends... I'l just wait for more pictures...
> now its raining.. I guess its better than alot of snow?
> *


Its raining up there?? Its just cool and cloudy here


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*my son's bike at a UCE picnic today... (im gonna redo it ... add to the paint and alot of gold)*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

*Also took the pedal car....*


----------



## WmMiloh

Hey All:
Below is a photo of some susp. parts. I want to fab and cast these parts all seperate from each other so when I do a frame all I have to do is mod the frame and just kit the front end on it. I'd like to do the rear as well. what I need is a good set of photos of front and rear end part's that are correct to build a hopper, So I can lock it up, down, on three etc. anybody got a link or reference photos with the bars that hook to the rear end or trailing arms that have the balls on the end and the Y bar that goes to the top of the third member?? I've looked all over but not found it yet.
Thank's, Miloh.


----------



## 06150xlt

WTF?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Monogram-Chevy-Sp...=item4cf4b99e30


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 30 2011, 09:46 PM~19741815
> *WTF?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Monogram-Chevy-Sp...=item4cf4b99e30
> *


cocaineisahelluvadrug.com


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

anyone workin tonight??? "MIDNIGHT MADDNESS''
heres whats going down right now..


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 30 2011, 11:32 PM~19742386
> *anyone workin tonight???
> *


 :nosad: I need to take my ass to bed :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 30 2011, 10:59 PM~19742003
> *cocaineisahelluvadrug.com
> *


link don't work... must be broken :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 30 2011, 11:32 PM~19742386
> *anyone workin tonight??? "MIDNIGHT MADDNESS''
> heres whats going down right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im workin...... on a couple a cheese burgers,lol midnight munchies just set it on the way home from the GF`s place. gotta get this bench cleaned up. got a 68 promo in the stripper, and am casting more 19" white walls\


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 30 2011, 11:02 PM~19742713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kit are those wheels from ?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 31 2011, 12:19 AM~19742882
> *what kit are those wheels from ?
> *


the wheels are pegasus 19" Ts


scaledreams.com


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 31 2011, 12:02 AM~19742713
> *im workin...... on a couple a cheese burgers,lol midnight munchies just set it on the way home from the GF`s place. gotta get this bench cleaned up. got a 68 promo in the stripper, and am casting more 19" white walls\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean!


----------



## Hydrohype

I just rented Taladega Nights... I only seen parts of it before.. 
I had a good time.. that malibu was bad ass.... I laughed my ass off... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 30 2011, 11:46 PM~19741815
> *WTF?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Monogram-Chevy-Sp...=item4cf4b99e30
> *



This guys is nuts .Heck the rims he has start at 200 smh


----------



## mademan

FML I hate mondays! Made it to work...on time. Preppin shit for my counter (produce manager) and somehow my knife slipped and got me from the tip of my index finger to my second knuckle, bone deep. Usually I would just superglue the shit together but this is dep as hell and won't quit bleeding. If my blackberry camera worked, I would post up a pic. Haha


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 31 2011, 08:23 AM~19744060
> *FML I hate mondays! Made it to work...on time. Preppin shit for my counter (produce manager) and somehow my knife slipped and got me from the tip of my index finger to my second knuckle, bone deep. Usually I would just superglue the shit together but this is dep as hell and won't quit bleeding. If my blackberry camera worked, I would post up a pic. Haha
> *


Gettin 4 stitches....and the morning off work, lol


----------



## darkside customs

Jesus Mike, you gotta be careful with those damn knives bro.... I use to work as a meat cutter and I cant tell you how many times Ive cut myself.... Thank god Ive never got my hand caught in a cubing machine....


----------



## 408models

WHAT HAPPENED TO:

85Biarittz 
Unregistered



Y DOES IT COME UP LIKE THAT?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 12:33 PM~19745313
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO:
> 
> 85Biarittz
> Unregistered
> 
> Y DOES IT COME UP LIKE THAT?
> 
> *


 he left l.i.l.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 31 2011, 09:53 AM~19745483
> *he left l.i.l.
> *


Really? Damn see what happens when theres nothing but BS goin on!!!!!



:rant: I'M OUT TOO.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 01:43 PM~19745864
> *Really? Damn see what happens when theres nothing but BS goin on!!!!!
> :rant:  I'M OUT TOO.
> *


 :0 :wow: what???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Fuck it... aint nobody here now... im ghost.


----------



## Esoteric

this shit is gonna end up like the ECR model car boards


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 31 2011, 11:04 AM~19746008
> *:0  :wow: what???
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 01:27 PM~19746190
> *:yessad:
> *


This is also why I don't post much at all anymore this place went to shit .... So no more bitching from me


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 31 2011, 11:41 AM~19746285
> *This is also why I don't post much at all anymore this place went to shit .... So no more bitching from me
> *


:0

AND.........

here it comes :biggrin: 

l
l
l
V


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 31 2011, 12:07 PM~19746028
> *Fuck it... aint nobody here now... im ghost.
> *





well I aint going no place.. yea so what i am not a builder? :biggrin: but i do love 
these models.. and i thought i made some friends? i know i met alot of people
who have helped me with my collection..
and i dont do well with new place's... so for all you guys who are going?
drop by and say hello to the Hydro every once and while.. if you like..

Im trying to type less.. but I still check in a few times a day..
Im going down with the ship.. :biggrin: till the wheels fall off.. layitlow..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 02:27 PM~19746190
> *:yessad:
> *


wow! that really sucks.  .im still new here so i dont know what it was like before i came on... :happysad: but shit man you was the one who got into the site an again i will thank you for that an all the bizz we had back an forth.  sorry to here your out bro... i wish you the best an stop in if ya want to see whats going on or just to say whats up! good luck with everything. :happysad:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 04:04 PM~19746852
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 man id rather be fooled then have ya guy's leavin... :biggrin: 
ya got me!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 02:04 PM~19746852
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jackwagon!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 31 2011, 02:06 PM~19746876
> *:0 man id rather be fooled then have ya guy's leavin... :biggrin:
> ya got me!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 x2... :biggrin: I was hoping he was joking... 
he's one of my Hooker uppers... (no I did not say hooker)... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: *SORRY FELLAS, I JUST HAD TOO. * 



i aint goin no were, i've been here since 05 and been thru all the drama. I could care less about the BS cus i ignore it  No matter what its everywere. True it has gone down a lil here, but screw it


*I'M ALL LIL ADDICTED!!!* :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 04:04 PM~19746852
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 31 2011, 01:06 PM~19746876-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 man id rather be fooled then have ya guy's leavin... :biggrin:
> ya got me!!!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 01:06 PM~19746878
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jackwagon!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Jan 31 2011, 01:09 PM~19746897
> *x2... :biggrin:  I was hoping he was joking...
> he's one of my Hooker uppers...  (no I did not say hooker)... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 02:11 PM~19746923
> *:biggrin:  SORRY FELLAS, I JUST HAD TOO.
> i aint goin no were, i've been here since 05 and been thru all the drama. I could care less about the BS cus i ignore it   No matter what its everywere. True it has gone down a lil here, but screw it
> I'M ALL LIL ADDICTED!!! :cheesy:
> *



yeah its kinda useless to run away from it... cuz its gonna be somewhere else on another board on a different topic probably.. :dunno: if ya dont wanna see the shit, just dont go there or dont come on here..  (ive been there and did that & it works)


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 31 2011, 02:27 PM~19747062
> *yeah its kinda useless to run away from it...  cuz its gonna be somewhere else on another board on a different topic probably.. :dunno:  if ya dont wanna see the shit, just dont go there or dont come on here..   (ive been there and did that & it works)
> *


 Sorry Brian, did you say something? I was busy ignoring you! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 31 2011, 12:46 AM~19741815
> *WTF?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Monogram-Chevy-Sp...=item4cf4b99e30
> *


shit i got a open super mint one just like this id sell for $35 shipped!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...52&postcount=33


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 31 2011, 02:55 PM~19747322
> *Sorry Brian, did you say something? I was busy ignoring you!  :biggrin:
> *



haha, yeap i do the same thing to your OLD ASS....

j/k Markie.. crazy ass foolio!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 31 2011, 03:46 PM~19747823
> *http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...52&postcount=33
> *










i could use that top right set....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 31 2011, 07:26 PM~19749944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could use that top right set....
> *


i made molds but the chrome fucked the overall mold up  im gonna strip the chrome off cut 1/4 off the back(im gonna sell them reversed) them then remold them. dont know when im gonna get to it


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

im havin a rough couple days...i really dont feel like building shit. :happysad: 
ill do a lil here stop...watch some tv...come back... idk what the prob....is.. im done for the night... nothin is going right so i just better call it a day...before all hell breaks loose. :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 31 2011, 09:47 PM~19750223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is the 3rd time i seeen this ....its great....lol....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 31 2011, 07:59 PM~19750407
> *im havin a rough couple days...i really dont feel like building shit.  :happysad:
> ill do a lil here stop...watch some tv...come back... idk what the prob....is.. im done for the night... nothin is going right so i just better call it a day...before all hell breaks loose. :angry:
> *


i bought a  die cast  police car, 2007 crown vic.. im going to build a KCPD undercover car.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 31 2011, 07:59 PM~19750407
> *im havin a rough couple days...i really dont feel like building shit.  :happysad:
> ill do a lil here stop...watch some tv...come back... idk what the prob....is.. im done for the night... nothin is going right so i just better call it a day...before all hell breaks loose. :angry:
> *


  i heard that jeral! im takin a couple days off, plus our high for the day tues. is supposed to be like -2!  then around 45 for weds.?! :uh: damn colorado weather!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 31 2011, 08:09 PM~19750552
> * i heard that jeral! im takin a couple days off, plus our high for the day tues. is supposed to be like -2!  then around 45 for weds.?! :uh: damn colorado weather!
> *


ice tonight and a foot of snow tomorrow..... :cheesy: ima build a iglooooooo!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

20 inches for us  :run:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 31 2011, 08:19 PM~19750693
> *20 inches for us   :run:
> *


i wish we were in the line for the 18-25 inches of snow, but ill be cool with a foot, im going to go do donuts in the t-bird... at least if i total it out in a parking lot i wont feel too bad..... i can crush it for what i paid for it... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 31 2011, 10:21 PM~19750721
> *i wish we were in the line for the 18-25 inches of snow, but ill be cool with a foot, im going to go do donuts in the t-bird... at least if i total it out in a parking lot i wont feel too bad..... i can crush it for what i paid for it... :biggrin:
> *


nice!! after you tottal it an have it crushed get that m.o. sent out.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 31 2011, 10:09 PM~19750552
> * i heard that jeral! im takin a couple days off, plus our high for the day tues. is supposed to be like -2!  then around 45 for weds.?! :uh: damn colorado weather!
> *


yeah im takin a lil break...when shit just aint going right ..its time to kick back.
man hock you need to get some nice weather soon... so you can get that 70 finished up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

X2 what he said!

and yall can have all that shitty ass snow. Got to a nice 60 degrees here today, was poppin a t-shirt for most of the day.


----------



## Esoteric

gangsta dubstepin doo ***


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 31 2011, 11:32 PM~19750866
> *yeah  im takin a lil break...when shit just aint going right ..its time to kick back.
> man hock you need to get some nice weather soon... so you can get that 70 finished up!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Same here. Got some of my parts in today for my Camaro though. Just not in the mood.


----------



## Tonioseven

Break-time for me too; housegests keep me from whipping out my stuff.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lock the door and get ya lotion..no ****.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lmao!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 31 2011, 09:12 PM~19751428
> *lock the door and get ya lotion..no ****.
> *


calm down dicknipples, we dont need to hear your fantasies....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:
fail


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10034072
anybody ever order on here ?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 31 2011, 10:15 PM~19752449
> *http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10034072
> anybody ever order on here ?
> *


all the time


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 31 2011, 03:47 PM~19747840
> *haha, yeap i do the same thing to your OLD ASS....
> 
> j/k Markie.. crazy ass foolio!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

Going Dark see you cats in a week or sooner


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 31 2011, 11:46 PM~19753412
> *Going Dark see you cats in a week or sooner
> *


 have a safe trip man.. congrats again on the job and the relocation...
:biggrin:


----------



## mademan

closets to blades that i can find


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2011, 05:04 PM~19746852
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



This motha, oh shit, my sides hurt!! You'z a foo! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 31 2011, 10:50 PM~19752857
> *all the time
> *


anyone else ?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2011, 12:02 AM~19753502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closets to blades that i can find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 for the 68 ? :cheesy: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 1 2011, 06:27 AM~19754387
> *anyone else ?
> *


 90% of the wheels are sold out ???


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey every body.. :wow: WE ARE ONE MONTH DOWN IN THIS NEW YEAR!

I HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOING OKAY FOR EVERYBODY SO FAR? 
WE LIVE IN A CRAZY ASS WORLD.. AND LIFE CAN BITE US IN THE ASS AT ANY MOMENT.. SOMETIMES THE ONLY THING WE HAVE CONTROL OVER?
IS OUR OWN ACTIONS, I HAVE TO TRY EACH DAY TO WATCH WHAT I DO. AND THINK ABOUT WHAT I SAY?.. I HAVE TO KEEP A CLEAR HEAD SO i DONT LOOSE SIGHT OF THE HEALTH AND WELL BEING OF MY FAMILY.. SO FAR SO GOOD... 
BLA BLA BLA..I WILL SHUT UP NOW.. HAPPY NEW YEAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2011, 12:28 PM~19756648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Daaammmmnn!!!! That sucks!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

just got home from work , they let us go early. My car has 1/2 an inch of ice all over it !

Every place is covered with ice ! With more expected , if yaw in the path of this storm , be safe homies !

Stay home and build models ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2011, 01:06 PM~19756942
> *just got home from work , they let us go early. My car has 1/2 an inch of ice all over it !
> 
> Every place is covered with ice ! With more expected , if yaw in the path of this storm , be safe homies !
> 
> Stay home and build models .....  :biggrin:
> *


we got off early today too, visibility was reduced to 3 blocks at best...blowing strong winds, snow expected to fall until midnight....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 1 2011, 03:15 PM~19756999
> *we got off early today too, visibility was reduced to 3 blocks at best...blowing strong winds, snow expected to fall until midnight....
> *


Dang, looks like no work tomorrow !

Oh well , thats what hobbies are for ! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

man i love rain..... anything over the shit yall be gettin!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2011, 03:06 PM~19756942
> *just got home from work , they let us go early. My car has 1/2 an inch of ice all over it !
> 
> Every place is covered with ice ! With more expected , if yaw in the path of this storm , be safe homies !
> 
> Stay home and build models .....  :biggrin:
> *


nice!! i see what i got comming my way... :wow: :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2011, 12:28 PM~19756648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who the fuck took all the oreo's ? :machinegun:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 1 2011, 09:18 AM~19755300
> *90% of the wheels are sold out ???
> *


idk i was just interested in the kits


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: the black shelves were eggs and the others were bread...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2011, 03:50 PM~19757288
> *:roflmao: the black shelves were eggs and the others were bread...
> *


nice ! i seee all the ramens are gone too... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Lol I see this snow is not ordinary at your place? 
Down here this snow aint shit. I've already shown this pic but..
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/si...pg?t=1296594402


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 1 2011, 07:27 AM~19754387
> *anyone else ?
> *


Me, since 2002.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 31 2011, 09:47 PM~19750223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is soo awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 31 2011, 10:21 PM~19750721
> *i wish we were in the line for the 18-25 inches of snow, but ill be cool with a foot, im going to go do donuts in the t-bird... at least if i total it out in a parking lot i wont feel too bad..... i can crush it for what i paid for it... :biggrin:
> *


I see yall Midwest boys are gettin the snow like crazy...fuck that! Were only gettin about 2-4" at a time here in Louisville  



> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 31 2011, 10:37 PM~19750933
> *X2  what he said!
> 
> and yall can have all that shitty ass snow.  Got to a nice  60 degrees here today, was poppin a t-shirt for most of the day.
> *


Couldnt have said it better myself bro. Ready for it to be warm again


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Feb 1 2011, 01:50 PM~19757288-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: the black shelves were eggs and the others were bread...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 10:50 PM~19752857
> *all the time
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Feb 1 2011, 02:45 PM~19757770
> *Me, since 2002.
> *


thanks guys i will be making an account soon :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

All that nasty snow is starting to fall here. Expected to get between 10-15inches here. Unfortunately ill have to drive in that shit to get to work tomorrow. Supposed to keep going untill around 2pm tomorrow. Real fun in a rwd Roadmaster wagon.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 1 2011, 05:54 PM~19759495
> *All that nasty snow is starting to fall here. Expected to get between 10-15inches here. Unfortunately ill have to drive in that shit to get to work tomorrow. Supposed to keep going untill around 2pm tomorrow. Real fun in a rwd Roadmaster wagon.
> *


man im glad we just got the -20 wind / cold and ABOUT 4 INCHES!! looks like we are tryin to push this shit out of colorado down south east to you guys?! :wow: keep the change suckers!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

chillin in FLA fuck snow uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 1 2011, 08:10 PM~19760292
> *chillin in FLA fuck snow  uffin:
> *


  hell man I'm just outside of Dallas & snowed in :uh:


----------



## mcloven

Hey dig the flocking went Out yesterday


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 1 2011, 09:21 PM~19759762
> *man im glad we just got the -20 wind / cold and  ABOUT 4 INCHES!! looks like we are tryin to push this shit out of colorado down south east to you guys?! :wow: keep the change suckers!!   :biggrin:
> *


Damn that's what Obama is going to say at the end of his term.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Feb 1 2011, 03:28 PM~19756648-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: That's funny. That's all you have for snow? You can still almost see the ground. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 1 2011, 04:06 PM~19756942
> *just got home from work , they let us go early. My car has 1/2 an inch of ice all over it !
> 
> Every place is covered with ice ! With more expected , if yaw in the path of this storm , be safe homies !
> 
> Stay home and build models .....  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's cool that you get to stay home T! I unfortunately have that ice hittin right now at my place, and dont have a choice on going to work. Working as a service industry, I have to go. People gotta have their cable and internet. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Feb 1 2011, 08:54 PM~19759495
> *All that nasty snow is starting to fall here. Expected to get between 10-15inches here. Unfortunately ill have to drive in that shit to get to work tomorrow. Supposed to keep going untill around 2pm tomorrow. Real fun in a rwd Roadmaster wagon.
> *



Least you know what the snow looks like.  Got about 2 foot on the ground in the last week.  Hope that groundhog gets shot in the head tomorrow if he says six more weeks of winter.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

south east dont get deep snow... our last big dumping of snow got up to 15" 2 weeks ago which im happy thats over with..shit part of it now is that i have two lakes in my back yard...the man made one & the rest of the 5 acres thats holding it like a fucking sponge... :uh:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 1 2011, 10:21 PM~19761201
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:  That's funny. That's all you have for snow? You can still almost see the ground. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> That's cool that you get to stay home T! I unfortunately have that ice hittin right now at my place, and dont have a choice on going to work. Working as a service industry, I have to go. People gotta have their cable and internet. :biggrin:
> Least you know what the snow looks like.  Got about 2 foot on the ground in the last week.  Hope that groundhog gets shot in the head tomorrow if he says six more weeks of winter.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## charlieshowtime

i have a question 
i live in los angeles, california and i want to learn how to do pinstripings and leafings on my lil cars so whoever out there knows how and has spare time in teaching me pinstriping and leafing i will be happy for you to help me out or else just tell me wheres the right place out here to buy the materials and just tell me what the steps by steps procedures are


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 1 2011, 10:21 PM~19761201
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:  That's funny. That's all you have for snow? You can still almost see the ground. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> That's cool that you get to stay home T! I unfortunately have that ice hittin right now at my place, and dont have a choice on going to work. Working as a service industry, I have to go. People gotta have their cable and internet. :biggrin:
> Least you know what the snow looks like.  Got about 2 foot on the ground in the last week.  Hope that groundhog gets shot in the head tomorrow if he says six more weeks of winter.
> *


that was only 4 hours into it.. still coming down


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Feb 1 2011, 10:13 PM~19762074
> *i have a question
> i live in los angeles, california and i want to learn how to do pinstripings and leafings on my lil cars so whoever out there knows how and has spare time in teaching me pinstriping and leafing i will be happy for you to help me out or else just tell me wheres the right place out here to buy the materials and just tell me what the steps by steps procedures are
> *


chek n paint n body theirs a topic on ?s it has alot on info on what to do and donts


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

remember this?








finish on it wasnt that great... at all....
SO i decided to polish it, starting with the hood. the rest isnt done, but decided to see it mocked up
















also washed up two cars that were dusty as hell.


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Feb 1 2011, 11:27 PM~19763212
> *chek n paint n body  theirs a topic on ?s  it has alot on info on what to do and donts
> *


thanxs for the help menn apreciate it


----------



## grimreaper69

YALL WANT SOME MOTHAFUCKIN SNOW?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2011, 08:14 AM~19764861
> *YALL WANT SOME MOTHAFUCKIN SNOW?????????????????????????????????????????
> *





NO!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2011, 09:13 AM~19764973
> *NO!
> *


:roflmao: I already know you don't, you probably got just as much as we did, ad it's still comin down. I gotta go dig my truck out so I can go to work.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2011, 09:21 AM~19765004
> *:roflmao: I already know you don't, you probably got just as much as we did, ad it's still comin down. I gotta go dig my truck out so I can go to work.
> *




we havent got shit yet really.................. a couple small snow storms but thats it !

we havent got the big BIG one yet.......... and we are due, it always happens in feb. march........... so im not to excited yet lol

its around 40 degrees here and it rained all last night!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2011, 09:24 AM~19765017
> *we havent got shit yet really.................. a couple small snow storms but thats it !
> 
> we havent got the big BIG one yet.......... and we are due, it always happens in feb. march........... so im not to excited yet lol
> 
> its around 40 degrees here and it rained all last night!
> *


That fuckin sucks. It's like 15 here, we got about a foot since 6 last night and it's still snowin. And I had to deliver in the shit last night and today.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2011, 08:48 AM~19765092
> *That fuckin sucks. It's like 15 here, we got about a foot since 6 last night and it's still snowin. And I had to deliver in the shit last night and today.
> *




Same here i just shoved to help my neighbor get u stuck more snow to come :angry:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

14 here with the wind shield it's 3 degrees. Blurrr. you all can take this shit back


----------



## Esoteric

yeah it was cold here too a miserable 65 :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 1 2011, 08:29 PM~19760507
> *Hey dig the flocking went Out yesterday
> *


word up. thanks man


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 2 2011, 11:06 AM~19766116
> *yeah it was cold here too a miserable 65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yhea it was 65 here two days ago. dam


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 2 2011, 12:06 PM~19766116
> *yeah it was cold here too a miserable 65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Miserable my ass! lol Its in the low 20s here now :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

On top of all the fuckin snow, I get to work, get ready to leave on a delivery and wouldn't you know it, MY FUCKIN TRUCK WON'T START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty sure it's the fuel pump.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2011, 03:20 PM~19767535
> *On top of all the fuckin snow, I get to work, get ready to leave on a delivery and wouldn't you know it, MY FUCKIN TRUCK WON'T START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty sure it's the fuel pump.
> *


Dang, Good luck bro, I hope you get it fixed.  


That stuff has happened to me waaaay to often !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 2 2011, 04:27 PM~19767607
> *Dang, Good luck bro, I hope you get it fixed.
> That stuff has happened to me waaaay to often !
> *


If it turns out to be too much trouble to change it I'm just gonna sell it. I've already got a possible buyer for it at $2000.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2011, 04:35 PM~19767688
> *If it turns out to be too much trouble to change it I'm just gonna sell it. I've already got a possible buyer for it at $2000.
> *




fuel pump in the tank right?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2011, 05:40 PM~19768218
> *fuel pump in the tank right?
> *


 :yessad: Guy at the parts store said he's heard of guys takin the bed off (or cutting a hole in the bed floor) instead of removing the tank.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2011, 02:57 PM~19768306
> *:yessad: (or cutting a hole in the bed floor) instead of removing the tank.
> *


done that a few times.... if it dont matter that much to ya, its the easy way out, just hinge the part you take off....


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2011, 02:57 PM~19768306
> *:yessad: Guy at the parts store said he's heard of guys takin the bed off (or cutting a hole in the bed floor) instead of removing the tank.
> *


Hey J, pull the bed....I just replaced the fuel pump in mine,only took about an hour,of course i had air tools & someone to help me lift the bed.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Feb 2 2011, 04:02 PM~19768875
> *Hey J, pull the bed....I just replaced the fuel pump in mine,only took about an hour,of course i had air tools & someone to help me lift the bed.
> *


pullin the bed is the best way to go! did that for my dime and then had to lay underneath a blazer a few weeks ago to do one!!


----------



## [email protected]

wtf? just drop the fuckin tank............... its not hard, and its a 20min. project............... i replaced the one in my blazer and it was one of the easiest things ive ever done lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2011, 04:09 PM~19768953
> *wtf? just drop the fuckin tank............... its not hard, and its a 20min. project............... i replaced the one in my blazer and it was one of the easiest things ive ever done lol
> *


fuck that laying on the ground in the snow bullshit.... 5 minutes with a cutoff wheel and a couple bucks in hinges saves hours of frustration dealing with frozen / rusted bolts, a half tank of fuel weight , etc.....


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 2 2011, 04:20 PM~19769076
> *fuck that laying on the ground in the snow  bullshit.... 5 minutes with a cutoff wheel and a couple bucks in hinges saves hours of frustration dealing with frozen / rusted bolts, a half tank of fuel weight , etc.....
> *


lol...yeah you right...hell ,we've all got our own way of doing things :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:rant: :rant: 

Ok, I'm PISSED! I have been screwed out of 2 fucking models because of the shitty ass post office. Basically, my street is also a street in the next town, and they both have the same zip code but completely different cities!! Motherfuckin post office said that they delievered the packages, but they dont know where they delievered the shit. IT SAYS they delivered them in the OTHER town right on the damn Track N Confirm. WELL, there is NO ADDRESS that matches mine in the other town cause I DROVE THE STREE, so HOW THE FUCK did they deliver it to the other street?  SOOOOOO, I'd love to find out who the fuck screwed the pooch on this and punch them right in the face. 


Im sorry for the language, but I'm pissed.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 2 2011, 06:05 PM~19770215
> *:rant:  :rant:
> 
> Ok, I'm PISSED! I have been screwed out of 2 fucking models because of the shitty ass post office. Basically, my street is also a street in the next town, and they both have the same zip code but completely different cities!! Motherfuckin post office said that they delievered the packages, but they dont know where they delievered the shit. IT SAYS they delivered them in the OTHER town right on the damn Track N Confirm. WELL, there is NO ADDRESS that matches mine in the other town cause I DROVE THE STREE, so HOW THE FUCK did they deliver it to the other street?  SOOOOOO, I'd love to find out who the fuck screwed the pooch on this and punch them right in the face.
> Im sorry for the language, but I'm pissed.
> *



Damn bro, that sucks....I had a similar problem...I sent a kit out to another member & the postal service delivered the damn thing to the wrong state :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Feb 2 2011, 09:14 PM~19770330
> *Damn bro, that sucks....I had a similar problem...I sent a kit out to another member & the postal service delivered the  damn thing to the wrong state :wow:
> *



Damn, that's just STUPID! How can you screw it up that bad!?!?! I mean, yeah I see the whole street thing being an ACCIDENT, IF the addresses coincided, but they dont. WHY THE FUCK cant people just do their damn job? You get fuckin paid to NOT fuck up and it's just rediculous. I mean lets say I went into work and decided, meh, I get paid to do this, but I dont have to pay attention. SO, I hook up someones cable and decide, who cares that the shits not hooked up right, it's Sunday and the superbowl is on, and I want to watch it. THEN, because I didnt pay attention, I WIPE OUT cable service to everyone in OHIO and everyone is now missing the Superbowl. ALL CAUSE I DIDNT DO MY DAMN JOB!


----------



## Hydrohype

Im going cruzzing tonight.. i washed the glasshouse today.. and I am going to hit the 
spot.. to show these fools that i am still alive.. and to see what I can see..
i might take a pic or two... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Feb 2 2011, 06:05 PM~19770215-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rant:  :rant:
> 
> Ok, I'm PISSED! I have been screwed out of 2 fucking models because of the shitty ass post office. Basically, my street is also a street in the next town, and they both have the same zip code but completely different cities!! Motherfuckin post office said that they delievered the packages, but they dont know where they delievered the shit. IT SAYS they delivered them in the OTHER town right on the damn Track N Confirm. WELL, there is NO ADDRESS that matches mine in the other town cause I DROVE THE STREE, so HOW THE FUCK did they deliver it to the other street?  SOOOOOO, I'd love to find out who the fuck screwed the pooch on this and punch them right in the face.
> Im sorry for the language, but I'm pissed.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im sure as hell hoping its not the one i sent ur way....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Feb 2 2011, 08:55 PM~19772270
> *Im going cruzzing tonight.. i washed the glasshouse today.. and I am going to hit the
> spot.. to show these fools that i am still alive.. and to see what I can see..
> i might take a pic or two... :biggrin:
> *


make sure ya take your coke bottle glasses so YOU CAN SEE!!!  lol


----------



## ShowRodFreak

It's getting worst. It's 7 degrees and with the wind.......it





















:scrutinize: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 

 - 4


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

perfect cruising music right here...lowrider or not!




perfect shit to build to also... im utilizing it!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Feb 2 2011, 06:05 PM~19770215-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rant:  :rant:
> 
> Ok, I'm PISSED! I have been screwed out of 2 fucking models because of the shitty ass post office. Basically, my street is also a street in the next town, and they both have the same zip code but completely different cities!! Motherfuckin post office said that they delievered the packages, but they dont know where they delievered the shit. IT SAYS they delivered them in the OTHER town right on the damn Track N Confirm. WELL, there is NO ADDRESS that matches mine in the other town cause I DROVE THE STREE, so HOW THE FUCK did they deliver it to the other street?  SOOOOOO, I'd love to find out who the fuck screwed the pooch on this and punch them right in the face.
> Im sorry for the language, but I'm pissed.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea that blow's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 08:55 PM~19772270
> *Im going cruzzing tonight.. i washed the glasshouse today.. and I am going to hit the
> spot.. to show these fools that i am still alive.. and to see what I can see..
> i might take a pic or two... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Feb 2 2011, 09:07 PM~19772434
> *im sure as hell hoping its not the one i sent ur way....
> make sure ya take your coke bottle glasses so YOU CAN SEE!!!   lol
> *


 I hate wearing my glass's.. It was cold, and there were only four cars there..


----------



## Edric08

I want to start making my on decals an i got a MAC computer whts the best software to use an how do i get started


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 29 2011, 04:27 PM~19731765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hear you go Jarel.. I traded the black 78 cadi for the black 90 cadi.. then ended up selling the black 90..but I still have my grey 90 (with a lil purple pearl) and i still 
have my 76 caprice... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 3 2011, 12:17 PM~19776931
> *Hear you go Jarel.. I traded the black 78 cadi for the black 90 cadi.. then ended up selling the black 90..but I still have my grey 90 (with a lil purple pearl) and i still
> have my 76 caprice...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


baller with all these rides.. :biggrin: (jeral)


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 2 2011, 09:29 PM~19773488
> *perfect cruising music right here...lowrider or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect shit to build to also... im utilizing it!
> *


OH MAN, THIS IS THE JAM THAT GETS ME PUMPED WHEN BUILDING MODELS AND MY 1:1 TRUCK. THIS WILL BE THE FIRST SONG I PLAY WHEN I GET MY RIDE ON THE STREETS


----------



## Hydrohype

this is my first glasshouse, that i regrettably never put back together after painting it.
now its gone..  























































this was my first 78 lo lo
about 12 years ago..


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454643 
Hear you go. jarel. I had some better shots of the 78 but i dont know where I filed
them...
this is five page's from my boy's folkster thread.. but it give's a pretty good idea 
of the potential the car had..


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 10:30 AM~19777028
> *baller with all these rides.. :biggrin: (jeral)
> *


 things were better then as far as money.. I thought i was poor back then..
now I really know poor.. I dont want it to get no worse! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 3 2011, 12:28 PM~19777454
> *things were better then as far as money.. I thought i was poor back then..
> now I really know poor.. I dont want it to get no worse! :biggrin:
> *


amen to that brutha!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 3 2011, 01:13 PM~19777331
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454643
> Hear you go. jarel. I had some better shots of the 78 but i dont know where I filed
> them...
> this is five page's from my boy's folkster thread.. but it give's a pretty good idea
> of the potential the car had..
> *


i was looking for building ideas..(replica's)....JERAL :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 3 2011, 11:02 AM~19777228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first glasshouse, that i regrettably never put back together after painting it.
> now its gone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my first 78 lo lo
> about 12 years ago..
> *


you got some clean rides hydro


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 3 2011, 11:24 AM~19777417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mad hopper :0 

what you running in that thing?


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Reverend Hearse

well it is safe to say i will never purchase another snap on ''made'' tool again, the company i work for bid a job the other day to unpackage , sandblast and paint 674 jackstands, made in china and brought to america. we have to remove them from the og boxes, peel the stickers off and do the refinish work so they can become snap on brand at 185 bucks a pair, when the EXACT same stand , just in red costs 45 bucks per pair... we get the first load and 30 gallons of paint in the morning....


----------



## Bogyoke

just picked up the latest issue of *traditional ROD & KULTURE illustrated* magazine issue #24 and saw *Zed!*'s scale custom creations :wow: 

The Artist Feature section starting on page 22 

check it out !


----------



## EVIL C

Quick questions do this kit 










have this custom front in it ?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 3 2011, 10:52 PM~19782156
> *Quick questions do this kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have this custom front in it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK so bro, however dont quote me on that  I had that first kit when it first was reissued in like 02 but cant remember exactly if it had the custom front :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 3 2011, 10:52 PM~19782156
> *Quick questions do this kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have this custom front in it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have this kit ill open it up an check hold on.................................................
well, mine is blue on the box (re issue) but it does have the custom goodies!! :cheesy: so im sure that the orange 69 on the box your showin also has the same goodies in it too! if not ill send ya mine.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

has anyone used this shit before??


----------



## Reverend Hearse

krylon glitter is thick , and whatever they use as a carrier doesnt like regular paint too well....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 4 2011, 12:22 AM~19783432
> *krylon glitter is thick , and whatever they use as a carrier doesnt like regular paint too well....
> *


ive noticed that..ive used it on some scrap body's to test them out..i dont know whats in it or if its enamel or what...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19783280
> *has anyone used this shit before??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


valspar is plastikote clear


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 3 2011, 10:16 PM~19783987
> *valspar is plastikote clear
> *


Thats good to know.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 4 2011, 01:16 AM~19783987
> *valspar is plastikote clear
> *


that good or bad?


----------



## BODINE

think i might find some stuff to sell 

wanna get some shit for my Magnum 1:1


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 3 2011, 09:43 PM~19782049
> *well it is safe to say i will never purchase another snap on ''made''  tool again, the company i work for bid a job the other day to unpackage , sandblast and paint 674 jackstands, made in china and brought to america. we have to remove them from the og boxes, peel the stickers off and do the refinish work so they can become snap on brand at 185 bucks a pair, when the EXACT same stand , just in red costs 45 bucks per pair... we get the first load and 30 gallons of paint in the morning....
> *


 :wow: :wow: that's some bs. Is it legal?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Feb 3 2011, 02:27 PM~19778748-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got some clean rides hydro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks SPL1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 02:29 PM~19778758
> *mad hopper  :0
> 
> what you running in that thing?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could get alot higher, but I am not that good on the switch. and the coils had already gone soft. when the picture was taken.. they were 4.5 tons with a half a turn cut out of them.. with a single pump #11 to the nose with # 8 hose's and parker check valve's and an Adex dump.. with 8 trojan copy batterys.... when i start to work on the car again? i am going to tighten everything back up.. and but my other coils back in the front..(they are 4.5 tons with 1 and a half turns cut off) so i can lay and play..
> no more hopping for me... I want it clean and tight.. without all the maintanance ..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Feb 3 2011, 08:43 PM~19782049
> *well it is safe to say i will never purchase another snap on ''made''  tool again, the company i work for bid a job the other day to unpackage , sandblast and paint 674 jackstands, made in china and brought to america. we have to remove them from the og boxes, peel the stickers off and do the refinish work so they can become snap on brand at 185 bucks a pair, when the EXACT same stand , just in red costs 45 bucks per pair... we get the first load and 30 gallons of paint in the morning....
> *


 thats' what's wrong with our country right now.. no one has pride in there product
anymore? Its all about the profit margin.. alot of the hydraulics that claim to be make in the US.. comes from China and Tiewon.. the metals now are softer.. and not machined as well.. and more expensive


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19783280
> *has anyone used this shit before??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ive used the silver and the gold glitter on enamel paints. 
my yellow 58 is testers Chrysler yellow (lacquer i think?) with krylon gold flakes on the body and 
krylon rainbow flakes on the fins and trunk (real light) and then folkart clear..
I have not been as lucky with a finish since then...
and never again will I try Testers Chrysler yellow.. because i never could get that color to lay down right after that...


----------



## rollindeep408

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

lol hahahaha good vid


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 06:25 AM~19785159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 05:25 AM~19785159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that shits funny as hell!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

LMMFAO!!!


----------



## EVIL C

Im in tears from laughing so hard :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

HAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 06:25 AM~19785159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this is fuckin classic !!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 3 2011, 10:43 PM~19782049
> *well it is safe to say i will never purchase another snap on ''made''  tool again, the company i work for bid a job the other day to unpackage , sandblast and paint 674 jackstands, made in china and brought to america. we have to remove them from the og boxes, peel the stickers off and do the refinish work so they can become snap on brand at 185 bucks a pair, when the EXACT same stand , just in red costs 45 bucks per pair... we get the first load and 30 gallons of paint in the morning....
> *


SHit they are all like that fool ! My MATCO tools and tool box looks just like that Snap shit and that shit they sale at Harbor Fright ! 

WHat i think it is most about in price wise is that they offer you a payment option to buy your tools but charge you the same if you buy it in cash !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 4 2011, 07:25 AM~19785356
> *that shits funny as hell!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x10000 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 02:25 AM~19785159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats sounds like mini telling us about how he is the best model builder on LIL and how we should all take his advise so we can build just like him.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 03:25 AM~19785159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin funny. lmao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this cortez blue is just the shit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn it almost looks burple to me.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 4 2011, 01:23 AM~19784864
> *thanks SPL1T
> It could get alot higher, but I am not that good on the switch. and the coils had already gone soft. when the picture was taken.. they were 4.5 tons with a half a turn cut out of them.. with a single pump #11 to the nose with # 8 hose's and parker check valve's and an Adex dump.. with 8 trojan copy batterys.... when i start to work on the car again? i am going to tighten everything back up.. and but my other coils back in the front..(they are 4.5 tons with 1 and a half turns cut off) so i can lay and play..
> no more hopping for me... I want it clean and tight.. without all the maintanance  ..
> thats' what's wrong with our country right now..  no one has pride in there product
> anymore?  Its all about the profit margin.. alot of the hydraulics that claim to be make in the US.. comes from China and Tiewon.. the metals now are softer.. and not machined as well.. and more expensive
> *


thats pretty good for 8 batts
nice setup


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 03:25 AM~19785159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 03:25 AM~19785159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh my God.. my eye's started to water.. i laughed so hard..
(what the fuck are you talking about) lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 4 2011, 02:45 PM~19787934
> *this cortez blue is just the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and well.. after seeing this.. i decided to start up on this


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 4 2011, 12:18 PM~19786789
> *Thats sounds like mini telling us about how he is the best model builder on LIL and how we should all take his advise so we can build just like him.
> *


No its not me this time cause if it were then i would be talkin to Hearse so that means 1 of them would have to have their eyes pointed all over the place and have its hair all fuck up !


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 4 2011, 02:16 PM~19788997
> *No  its  not  me  this  time  cause  if  it  were    then  i  would  be  talkin  to  Hearse  so  that  means  1  of  them  would  have  to have their  eyes  pointed  all  over  the  place  and  have  its  hair    all  fuck up !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WmMiloh

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 4 2011, 04:11 PM~19788949
> *and well.. after seeing this.. i decided to start up on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you gona do with this??

Miloh.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Feb 4 2011, 12:36 AM~19784652
> *:wow:  :wow: that's some bs.  Is it legal?
> *


:yessad: snap on is known for re-badging products all the time... a quick google search confirmed that....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 4 2011, 07:12 PM~19789963
> *What you gona do with this??
> 
> Miloh.
> *


gonna have a few subtle patterns and pinstripes on it...


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 06:25 AM~19785159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh i love this !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 4 2011, 03:25 AM~19785159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I posted this cartoon in the forum that represents my City and state.. 
818 Calif.. and not one person is laughing! 
To me that just show's how uptight everybody is over there..
and how cool everybody is in the model forum... :biggrin:

(MY BRAIN IS STARTING TO HURT FROM YOUR STUPIDITY) LOL....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

the lil ones wher building today for the show in april :cheesy: 
today they did wheels an motors...maybe interior's tomorrow.. :biggrin: 
here my oldest erin with her 70 monte..she didnt like the stock ralleys so i let her pick out a set of wheels from my stash....she went with spokes. :thumbsup: 

















an this is my middle monster lexus with her 67 impala...

















an heres the baby riley got her going allready too....lol....

















love it!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 4 2011, 10:56 PM~19792619
> *the lil ones wher building today for the show in april :cheesy:
> today they  did wheels an motors...maybe interior's tomorrow.. :biggrin:
> here my oldest erin with her 70 monte..she didnt like the stock ralleys so i let her pick out a set of wheels from my stash....she went with spokes. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an this is my middle monster lexus with her 67 impala...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an heres the baby riley got her going allready too....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 thats the coolest thing in the world.. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 4 2011, 10:56 PM~19792619
> *the lil ones wher building today for the show in april :cheesy:
> today they  did wheels an motors...maybe interior's tomorrow.. :biggrin:
> here my oldest erin with her 70 monte..she didnt like the stock ralleys so i let her pick out a set of wheels from my stash....she went with spokes. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an this is my middle monster lexus with her 67 impala...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an heres the baby riley got her going allready too....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: now thats the shit right there jeral!! start em young! i got 2 boys, 1 on the way...so ill have a 3 pack like you soon! only my oldest wants to build but gets bored quick, but my 2 year old..... :biggrin: that one is mos deff. my carbon copy!! we sit on you tube watchin hoppers so long...even i get bored!! :uh: :biggrin: every time i get a box in the mail or open a model, he comes runnin to my side quick!! "wus dat?!" :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 5 2011, 01:18 AM~19792766
> *:h5: now thats the shit right there jeral!! start em young! i got 2 boys, 1 on the way...so ill have a 3 pack like you soon! only my oldest wants to build but gets bored quick, but my 2 year old..... :biggrin: that one is mos deff. my carbon copy!! we sit on you tube watchin hoppers so long...even i get bored!! :uh:  :biggrin: every time i get a box in the mail or open a model, he comes runnin to my side quick!! "wus dat?!" :biggrin:
> *


yo hock funny shit bro....my 2 year old ....ill say mail man an runs to the door ready to get the mail....lol...ill open the door an she halls ass out there to get what ever it is i get that day...just about everyday...its great... :biggrin:
well get the package in the house an she says "open" open" ill open the shit an she's like ohhhh ....wow!


----------



## undead white boy

hurry up march first (if you have a X-BOX i hate you already lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abA12EQOZo4

another mofukkin zombie map to waste build time playing :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 4 2011, 11:29 PM~19792835
> *yo hock funny shit bro....my 2 year old ....ill say mail man an runs to the door ready to get the mail....lol...ill open the door an she halls ass out there to get what ever it is i get that day...just about everyday...its great... :biggrin:
> well get the package in the house an she says  "open" open"
> *


 :biggrin: funny you say that jeral!! my 2..brother in laws are postal carriers for the USPS and I tell my 2 year old...."uncle marc left a letter" and is a freakin race between my 7 year old and my 2 year old!! :rofl: :rofl: my oldest gets goin too fast and usually crashes and burns....the lil one grabs it up and my oldest gets all pissed! :biggrin: gotta love being a FATHER!!!!........... fuck a "dad" label :uh: any man can be a dad...it takes a real MAN to be a FATHER!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 5 2011, 01:37 AM~19792874
> *:biggrin: funny you say that jeral!! my 2..brother in laws are postal carriers for the USPS and I tell my 2 year old...."uncle marc left a letter" and is a freakin race between my 7 year old and my 2 year old!! :rofl:  :rofl: my oldest gets goin too fast and usually crashes and burns....the lil one grabs it up and my oldest gets all pissed! :biggrin: gotta love being a FATHER!!!!........... fuck a "dad" label :uh: any man can be a dad...it takes a real MAN to be a FATHER!!
> *


that is great!!!

an your right bro true that!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I need a grand national kit.. all i can do is trade some artwork for it. i can draw you up something or you can pick it out from what i have.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 5 2011, 01:46 AM~19792908
> *I need a grand national kit.. all i can do is trade some artwork for it. i can draw you up something or you can pick it out from what i have.
> *


need one that bad huh!! i still need a piece from you for my wall....(no ****)


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2011, 11:33 PM~19792858
> *hurry up march first (if you have a X-BOX i hate you already lol)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abA12EQOZo4
> 
> another mofukkin zombie map to waste build time playing :0
> *


lol is that first strike map pack i cant watch it right now im playing black ops lol 

..................on .................................................

xbox :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 5 2011, 12:10 AM~19793035
> *lol is that first strike map pack i cant watch it right now im playing black ops lol
> 
> ..................on .................................................
> 
> xbox  :biggrin:
> *


nevermind lol watched it while i was in the lobby waiting for another game 

im broke got bills so i didnt get to buy the maps yet hopefully soon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

<< is like fuck a bitch right now....
these hoes around here think they the shit.... i swear one day ima act like a pimp and backhand one of em.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 5 2011, 12:24 AM~19793109
> *<< is like fuck a bitch right now....
> these hoes around here think they the shit.... i swear one day ima act like a pimp and backhand one of em.
> *


 :uh: yeah, cause smacking a bitch makes you a REAL man , right?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

No... but i just get so mad at them because of some of the shit they say... but trust me hearse i was raised better than that.


----------



## 8-Ball

lil d its a psychological game brother. 

and hease if he slaps a bitch no it doesnt make him a man but it does make him a pimp depending on how he is dressed.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 5 2011, 01:36 AM~19793346
> *
> 
> and hease if he slaps a bitch no it doesnt make him a man but it does make him a pimp depending on how he is dressed.
> *


only if he is wearing a fur hat and coat, with a cane, and driving a caddy with matching fur interior....


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 5 2011, 02:46 AM~19793372
> *only if he is wearing a fur hat and coat, with a cane, and driving a caddy with matching fur interior....
> *


and say bitch where is my money while he does.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 4 2011, 05:11 PM~19788949
> *and well.. after seeing this.. i decided to start up on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

had to throw this up again for the people who didnt see it yet.. :cheesy: . it was late last night when i posted it an got barried for the morning...

the lil ones wher building today for the show in april :cheesy: 
today they did wheels an motors...maybe interior's tomorrow.. :biggrin: 
here my oldest erin with her 70 monte..she didnt like the stock ralleys so i let her pick out a set of wheels from my stash....she went with spokes. :thumbsup: 

















an this is my middle monster lexus with her 67 impala...

















an heres the baby riley got her going allready too....lol....

















love it!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good stuff JAREL!!! :roflmao: I mean Jeral!  

Ok, has anyone ever used this stuff? :dunno: Did it lay dow well?


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2011, 01:33 AM~19792858
> *hurry up march first (if you have a X-BOX i hate you already lol)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abA12EQOZo4
> 
> another mofukkin zombie map to waste build time playing :0
> *


HELL yeah! I'm all over it! I was gonna get a PS3 but I had to spend $2,700 on a transmission  Oh well. Jeral, good shit bro!! My boys don't care much for it but they think the stuff I build is cool. My wife says your family is beautiful!  I just sent mine away to an Airsoft war until later tonight! :biggrin: Time to get to the bench!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 5 2011, 11:00 AM~19794170
> *HELL yeah! I'm all over it! I was gonna get a PS3 but I had to spend $2,700 on a transmission  Oh well. Jeral, good shit bro!! My boys don't care much for it but they think the stuff I build is cool. My wife says your family is beautiful!   I just sent mine away to an Airsoft war until later tonight!  :biggrin: Time to get to the bench!
> *


 :wow: 2,700 is sounds like alot to me!!

tell your wife i said thank you very much! :cheesy: 

an if thats what it takes to get some table time in ...then send them on there way...lol.....i jump on the table every time the house is empty.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 5 2011, 11:25 AM~19794276
> *:wow: 2,700 is sounds like alot to me!!
> 
> tell your wife i said thank you very much! :cheesy:
> 
> an if thats what it takes to get some table time in ...then send them on there way...lol.....i jump on the table every time the house is empty.
> *


Saturn CVT


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 5 2011, 12:10 AM~19793035
> *lol is that first strike map pack i cant watch it right now im playing black ops lol
> 
> ..................on .................................................
> 
> xbox  :biggrin:
> *



black ops... i kicked the shit out of it already :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 5 2011, 02:51 AM~19793488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks awesome man, better than whats on my phone lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol its the exact same pic


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 4 2011, 03:11 PM~19788949
> *and well.. after seeing this.. i decided to start up on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: what up maiiiine :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: :h5: sup fellow painter


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 4 2011, 11:18 PM~19792766
> *:h5: now thats the shit right there jeral!! start em young! i got 2 boys, 1 on the way...so ill have a 3 pack like you soon! only my oldest wants to build but gets bored quick, but my 2 year old..... :biggrin: that one is mos deff. my carbon copy!! we sit on you tube watchin hoppers so long...even i get bored!! :uh:  :biggrin: every time i get a box in the mail or open a model, he comes runnin to my side quick!! "wus dat?!" :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 4 2011, 11:29 PM~19792835
> *yo hock funny shit bro....my 2 year old ....ill say mail man an runs to the door ready to get the mail....lol...ill open the door an she halls ass out there to get what ever it is i get that day...just about everyday...its great... :biggrin:
> well get the package in the house an she says  "open" open" ill open the shit an she's like ohhhh ....wow!
> *


 Great stuff... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:
















i didnt even know!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 5 2011, 03:09 PM~19795362
> * :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt even know!
> *


I dig it bro!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

can somebody help this retard? the bigger can of dupl-color says that it is
an Acrylic Lacquer? wtf? is it and acrylic or a lacquer? I did not know a paint could be 
both.. does that mean that all lacquers are acrylics? or just this shit..
the smaller can of dupli-color does not say what it is? is all dupli-color the same?

do i have use dupli-primer on this shit? or can I use tamiya or plastkoat..
and this fuckin evercoat? I never opened it, do you think the paint supply will let me 
return it.. for my money back. so I can get some cheaper shit that I dont have to mix..
it cost me $40 I will sell it for for $18 plus shipping.. is this metal glaze shit any good? or did I fuck myself once again?
please help this model moron!


----------



## [email protected]

both those cans are lacquer  dupli color is lacquer unless stated  i use dupli color on all my shit and i use dupli color primer, and plasticote primer as well  

you should be good bro 


ive also used both big and smaller cans of dupli color and never had a problem with my primer, my color or useing lacquer clear either!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2011, 02:30 PM~19795812
> *both those cans are lacquer   dupli color  is lacquer unless stated   i use dupli color on all my shit and i use dupli color primer, and plasticote primer as well
> 
> you should be good bro
> ive also used both big and smaller cans of dupli color and never had a problem with my primer, my color or useing lacquer clear either!
> *


 Thanks Dropped. 2 questions.. is acrylic lacquer just lacquer? not to be confused 
with acrylic paints? or is there a difference between (lacquer) and (acrylic lacquer)?and acrylic paints and clears?
and does that mean that plastikoat primer is a lacquer?
oh and the tamiya primer can is written in japaneese. is it enamal or lacquer? 
Thanks dropped I really appreciate the info!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 5 2011, 10:39 AM~19794620
> *black ops... i kicked the shit out of it already :uh:
> *


do you prestige or anything ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

youre good on that filler bro, i been using it for a while and great results with it.


----------



## 8-Ball

who all watching the silva fight tonight? i think he bout to get another win.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 5 2011, 04:11 PM~19796299
> *
> *


do you play online ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 5 2011, 04:15 PM~19795741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody help this retard? the bigger can of dupl-color says that it is
> an Acrylic Lacquer? wtf? is it and acrylic or a lacquer?  I did not know a paint could be
> both.. does that mean that all lacquers are acrylics? or just this shit..
> the smaller can of dupli-color does not say what it is?  is all dupli-color the same?
> 
> do i have use dupli-primer on this shit? or can I use tamiya or plastkoat..
> and this fuckin evercoat? I never opened it, do you think the paint supply will let me
> return it.. for my money back. so I can get some cheaper shit that I dont have to mix..
> it cost me $40 I will sell it for for $18 plus shipping..  is this metal glaze shit any good? or did I fuck myself once again?
> please help this model moron!
> *


i think thats the same evercoat shit i use i love it!! ahh maybe not mine is a different color







 :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 5 2011, 05:45 PM~19796484
> *i think thats the same evercoat shit i use i love it!! ahh maybe not mine is a different color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


:0 wagons :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

still wanna get some PE spokes and mandos dishes though


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 5 2011, 01:15 PM~19795741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody help this retard? the bigger can of dupl-color says that it is
> an Acrylic Lacquer? wtf? is it and acrylic or a lacquer?  I did not know a paint could be
> both.. does that mean that all lacquers are acrylics? or just this shit..
> the smaller can of dupli-color does not say what it is?  is all dupli-color the same?
> 
> do i have use dupli-primer on this shit? or can I use tamiya or plastkoat..
> and this fuckin evercoat? I never opened it, do you think the paint supply will let me
> return it.. for my money back. so I can get some cheaper shit that I dont have to mix..
> it cost me $40 I will sell it for for $18 plus shipping..  is this metal glaze shit any good? or did I fuck myself once again?
> please help this model moron!
> *


That evercoat is what I use. I think its good stuff. I wish I needed some right now and I would get it from you. I have had mine for about 3years and its fine, I just keep it in a ziplock bag.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 4 2011, 10:56 PM~19792619
> *the lil ones wher building today for the show in april :cheesy:
> today they  did wheels an motors...maybe interior's tomorrow.. :biggrin:
> here my oldest erin with her 70 monte..she didnt like the stock ralleys so i let her pick out a set of wheels from my stash....she went with spokes. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an this is my middle monster lexus with her 67 impala...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an heres the baby riley got her going allready too....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!!!   :biggrin:
> *


thats cool right there homie im glad to see a younger generation building. now just tell them to b carefull with that xacto cuzz that shit will tear her hand up homie 
keep up the great building girls we all want to see the finish product congrts


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 5 2011, 07:02 PM~19797164
> *thats cool right there homie im glad to see a younger generation building. now just tell them to b carefull with that xacto cuzz that shit will tear her hand up  homie
> keep up the great building girls we all want to see the finish  product congrts
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 5 2011, 05:50 PM~19795908
> *Thanks Dropped. 2 questions.. is acrylic lacquer just lacquer? not to be confused
> with acrylic paints? or is there a difference between (lacquer) and (acrylic lacquer)?and acrylic paints and clears?
> and does that mean that plastikoat primer is a lacquer?
> oh and the tamiya primer can is written in japaneese. is it enamal or lacquer?
> Thanks dropped I really appreciate the info!
> *





ive never heard of acrylic lacquer :dunno: 

like i said, all dupli color is lacquer unless stated......... enamel etc. acrylic etc. both of those cans you have there, i have in my paint stash and ive used them over dupli color primer and plasticote primer with no problem.........ive also used UPOL clear over both witch is a automotive clear (In a can) and is also lacquer and i had no problems at all............. if you stick to one kind of pait (all lacquer.....color and clear) you shouldnt have a problem........ the only times you dont wanna mix shit up is when your dealing with enamels (you dont wanna shoot lacquer over enamel) it will heat up and kill your color  
when shooting acrylic color, ide stick to just acrylic clear......  

as far as tamiya can paint an clear....... im not real sure, but i think its lacquer  hope that helps brother, and if you need anything else, just hit me up  

the thing most people tend to do is over simplify and make it confusing for them, stick to one kind of paint, and once you master that, then move on to the next


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 5 2011, 05:15 PM~19795741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody help this retard? the bigger can of dupl-color says that it is
> an Acrylic Lacquer? wtf? is it and acrylic or a lacquer?  I did not know a paint could be
> both.. does that mean that all lacquers are acrylics? or just this shit..
> the smaller can of dupli-color does not say what it is?  is all dupli-color the same?
> 
> do i have use dupli-primer on this shit? or can I use tamiya or plastkoat..
> and this fuckin evercoat? I never opened it, do you think the paint supply will let me
> return it.. for my money back. so I can get some cheaper shit that I dont have to mix..
> it cost me $40 I will sell it for for $18 plus shipping..  is this metal glaze shit any good? or did I fuck myself once again?
> please help this model moron!
> *


Paint types,
Acrylic Enamel
Acrylic Lacquer
Acrylic (Water based)
Acrylic Urethane

Evercoat is one of the best "Putties" on the market. 
Tamiya is a (arcylic) lacquer.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 5 2011, 05:45 PM~19796484
> *i think thats the same evercoat shit i use i love it!! ahh maybe not mine is a different color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


That putty you using is 420 easy sand perfect for models the 416 metal glaze will work to more specifically designed to go over various types of metals just expensive and will last you a long ass time lol hydro I'd take it back and get the 420 works the same less money they will exchange them and perdu is on the money with the differences in paint


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this








has me wanting to paint this


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey all you guys! thanks alot.. really big time help.. 
no bullshit.. I Have to call Charles tomorrow just to say whats up..
I will tell him everybody said hello.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey all you guys! thanks alot.. really big time help.. 
no bullshit.. I Have to call Charles tomorrow just to say whats up..
I will tell him everybody said hello.... :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## SlammdSonoma

you must be board as hell, cuz to figure out the paint schemes on forza 3 is a total bitch. Looks good tho E.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 dammnnn
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2134522870.html


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2011, 10:20 AM~19800638
> *:0 dammnnn
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2134522870.html
> *


what you said X2


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2011, 10:20 AM~19800638
> *:0 dammnnn
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2134522870.html
> *


fuck the 62's.... i spy with my little eye , a 58...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

double damn :wow:
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2131759863.html


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

i need to move east till i come up some deals like that, then come back to cali


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so this whole not having any clear thing is really starting to piss me off


----------



## Esoteric

miami still poppin


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 6 2011, 12:47 PM~19801716
> *miami still poppin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Where's my Cuban hottie? :cheesy: 

I talked to Biarittz today.. he is in good spirits.. and says hello to all you 
jackwagons...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 6 2011, 01:27 PM~19802016
> *Where's my Cuban hottie? :cheesy:
> 
> I talked to Biarittz today.. he is in good spirits.. and says hello to all you
> jackwagons...
> *


theres tons of hoes here its was pretty hard to find a stuck up bitch my homie said i have to go deep in miami for them, i was a a funeral party for a bit thats where them dudes were sparring roosters he told me about the places where thet still fight them they dont bet money on them anymore at least in public.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 6 2011, 01:33 PM~19802080
> *theres tons of hoes here its was pretty hard to find a stuck up bitch my homie said i have to go deep in miami for them, i was a a funeral party for a bit thats where them dudes were sparring roosters he told me about the places where thet still fight them they dont bet money on them anymore at least in public.
> *


 i thought so, thats why the t-shirts with the photo on the front!


----------



## Hydrohype

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Chevrolet-Impala-...79#ht_500wt_950
this is kind of high, considering the car is widely available in kit form now!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

I talked to Biarittz today.. he is in good spirits.. and says hello to all you 
jackwagons...
:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 6 2011, 01:40 PM~19802143-->
> 
> 
> 
> i thought so, thats why the t-shirts with the photo on the front!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt know the guy but a few people recognized me from when i was a shorty
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Feb 6 2011, 01:50 PM~19802230
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Chevrolet-Impala-...79#ht_500wt_950
> this is kind of high, considering the car is widely available in kit form now!
> *


looks like it bricked in price, promos are still promos tho so theres people that rather have them the ones that cant afford them pay people to build a model.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 6 2011, 01:53 PM~19802251
> *I talked to Biarittz today.. he is in good spirits.. and says hello to all you
> jackwagons...
> :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


thats good news tell him D2S said was up :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Feb 6 2011, 01:58 PM~19802292-->
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt know the guy but a few people recognized me from when i was a shorty
> looks like it bricked in price, promos are still promos tho so theres people that rather have them the ones that cant afford them pay people to build a model.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sr.woodgrain_@Feb 6 2011, 02:18 PM~19802415
> *thats good news tell him D2S said was up :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

Stay Informed..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19802655 I wanted to go Zenith
myself one day..


----------



## Hydrohype

I been sitting around the cave all day doing nothing.. and its warm outside..
I guess I will take my thumb out of my #%s, and go for a bicycle ride. while i still can..


----------



## dig_derange

i'm too lazy to dig thru the faqs. What's the time needed to soak a resin body?? 1,2,3 days?


----------



## dig_derange

nevermind, I found it!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 6 2011, 06:10 PM~19803674
> *i'm too lazy to dig thru the faqs.  What's the time needed to soak a resin body?? 1,2,3 days?
> *


i soak overnight, then scrub with ajax.....


----------



## dig_derange

ajax? cool, I've got some of that around here. thanks!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## BODINE

What could i get for these ?

one i started to fill in holes on roof


----------



## WmMiloh

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 7 2011, 01:02 AM~19806306
> *What could i get for these ?
> 
> one i started to fill in holes on roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What do you want??


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 7 2011, 01:07 AM~19806345
> *What do you want??
> *


$$$$ just dont know how much


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 7 2011, 12:02 AM~19806306
> *What could i get for these ?
> 
> one i started to fill in holes on roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that ambulance one :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 7 2011, 12:02 AM~19806306
> *What could i get for these ?
> 
> one i started to fill in holes on roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 They could go for as high as $90. on ebay.. if you take your time and search in the 
shadow's you might get lucky and score one for $50? If you can get one for less than 
$70 before shipping? I think you should be happy? :biggrin: (I M O) of course a layitlow homie could always go lower :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

im not buying ....these aremine wanna sell for right price


----------



## Hydrohype

Im just thinking outloud,, on how i am going to power the ford that the oldman
painted for me? i will know more once the body gets here.. :biggrin: 
i have not decided on spokes, supremes or cragers for rims?


----------



## 408models

i got one for $45 + shipping


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 7 2011, 12:53 AM~19806528
> *im not buying ....these aremine wanna sell for right price
> *


 I know your wanting to sell those, I was just opening my big mouth, (no ****)
and saying what I have seen them go for..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 7 2011, 12:50 AM~19806521-->
> 
> 
> 
> They could go for as high as $90. on ebay.. if you take your time and search in the
> shadow's you might get lucky and score one for $50? If you can get one for less than
> $70 before shipping? I think you should be happy? :biggrin:  (I M O) of course a layitlow homie could always go lower :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Feb 7 2011, 08:56 AM~19807555
> *i got one for $45 + shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I think that was a pretty good come up? :biggrin: I payed $60 plus shipping for mine.. and that was like pulling a tooth.... (it was not easy) :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

MY BAD, I MEANT I'M SELLING THAT ONE FOR THAT PRICE


----------



## 408models




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 7 2011, 11:36 AM~19808639
> *MY BAD, I MEANT I'M SELLING  THAT ONE FOR THAT PRICE
> *


somebody should jump on it? I mean like right now.. thats a good price.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

this testers orange enamel over plastikoat primer did not survive the trip to the 
homie Scrape's foil table..  so he is shipping it back to me so i can bath it and start all over again.. this time its going to be duplicolor orange over plastikoat..









this is a practice wagon that i just sprayed this morning with plastikoat...
after it dry's for a couple of days, I am going to sand it and try to spray one or two coats of duplicolor light blue on it..and after a couple more days of drying time,
I am going to rattle can some clear lacquer on it.... just because i need the practice...

now I have to try my bondo for the first time on my corvair before prime and paint.
.


----------



## 408models

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 7 2011, 04:13 PM~19809852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

jesse valadez's casket... owner of gypsy rose.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 7 2011, 03:13 PM~19809852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit, that's awesome!! Just put that on my Facebook man. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 7 2011, 03:08 PM~19809810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this testers orange enamel over plastikoat primer did not survive the trip to the
> homie Scrape's foil table..   so he is shipping it back to me so i can bath it and start all over again..  this time its going to be duplicolor orange over plastikoat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a practice wagon that i just sprayed this morning with plastikoat...
> after it dry's for a couple of days, I am going to sand it and try to spray one or two  coats  of duplicolor light blue on it..and after a couple more days of drying time,
> I am going to rattle can some clear lacquer on it.... just because i need the practice...
> 
> now I have to try my bondo for the first time on my corvair before prime and paint.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sucks hydro. Keep at it though. I love that wagon.. & those Corvairs are gonna be dope too man!


----------



## Hydrohype

thanks Dig.. hell i guess it could be worse?
last year i was bathing my car's right after primer...lol :biggrin: 
Im gonna bitch a moan, but I am still gonna try a little harder before I quit..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 7 2011, 03:11 PM~19810316
> *jesse valadez's casket... owner of gypsy rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a badass casket  R.I.P :angel:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> had to throw this up again for the people who didnt see it yet.. :cheesy: . it was late last night when i posted it an got barried for the morning...
> 
> the lil ones wher building today for the show in april :cheesy:
> today they did wheels an motors...maybe interior's tomorrow.. :biggrin:
> here my oldest erin with her 70 monte..she didnt like the stock ralleys so i let her pick out a set of wheels from my stash....she went with spokes. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an this is my middle monster lexus with her 67 impala...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an heres the baby riley got her going allready too....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> update from sat...they got there frame's an interior's finished up.
> more pics next time i have them.. :happysad:
> maybe i should make them a thread


----------



## machio




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 7 2011, 01:02 AM~19806306
> *What could i get for these ?
> 
> one i started to fill in holes on roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thinking im gonna try $110.00 sgipped


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

holy damn!
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pts/2200010221.html


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
hey earth people..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 8 2011, 02:26 AM~19816030
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hey earth people..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 7 2011, 12:58 AM~19806541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just thinking outloud,, on how i am going to power the ford that the oldman
> painted for me? i will know more once the body gets here..  :biggrin:
> i have not decided on spokes, supremes or cragers for rims?
> *





























If the hood close's? then I am going with this motor.. with the make shift induction..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 7 2011, 03:13 PM~19809852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



screaming no mammes selling oranges on the corner ....fuckin pricless :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

Anyone know where I can get small quantity Hot Rod FlatZ Black? Like 2 or 4 ounces?


----------



## Esoteric

its impossible unfortunately


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2011, 09:18 AM~19817298
> *Anyone know where I can get small quantity Hot Rod FlatZ Black? Like 2 or 4 ounces?
> *


Try English color,they sell paint by the ounce,about 13. For 2 ounce bottle..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://shop.ebay.com/dano007700/m.html


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Has anyone tried this chrome paint. 










Instructions

Apply 2-3 coats of Black Base over primed surface, 
Apply 1-3 coats of Hi-Quality Clearcoat 
Apply 1-2 Very light coats of Chrome Paint (Less is More) 
When dry buff any loose dust with lint free soft cloth 
Clearcoat if Required, Clearcoating does not dull the chrome effect


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 8 2011, 11:37 AM~19818290
> *Has anyone tried this chrome paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Apply 2-3 coats of Black Base over primed surface,
> Apply 1-3 coats of Hi-Quality Clearcoat
> Apply 1-2 Very light coats of Chrome Paint (Less is More)
> When dry buff any loose dust with lint free soft cloth
> Clearcoat if Required, Clearcoating does not dull the chrome effect
> *


do you spray that on with an airbrush ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2011, 03:10 PM~19819827
> *:0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shits sick :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yes..yes it is!


----------



## 408models

:wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> :wow:
> F-150 IS SICK!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whoa


----------



## BODINE

love my magnum 

small load ....13 ...4x4x8


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Feb 8 2011, 05:10 PM~19819827-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :wow: :wow:
> ^^^
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUCC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:39 PM~19820894
> *Thats one of my club member's 57. He's putting this LS3 in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

This was/is the shit.  

6E0oGIWpiGs&


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2011, 09:00 PM~19822697
> *:0 :0 :wow:  :wow:
> ^^^
> *


damn :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2011, 06:34 PM~19820457
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No shit! Ok that officially is the SICKEST thing ive seen in a scale model yet! :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 8 2011, 01:32 PM~19818764
> *do you spray that on with an airbrush ?
> *


 Yhea sprayed with an airbrush. Difference is, you can polish this out.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 8 2011, 09:57 PM~19823410
> *Yhea sprayed with an airbrush. Difference is, you can polish this out.
> *


awesome


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

someone was trying to get an upskirt with this pic


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin: :biggrin: wagon fever..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 01:28 AM~19824876
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  wagon fever..
> *


lol yup trying to get some ideas :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 9 2011, 01:37 AM~19824906
> *lol yup trying to get some ideas  :biggrin:
> *


 yea, Im bored.. I am waiting for my fairlane to get here... and waiting for my wagon 
to get here so i can bathe it. and try to paint it again..




















just messin around. right now..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 03:03 PM~19828936
> *yea, Im bored.. I am waiting for my fairlane to get here... and waiting for my wagon
> to get here so i can bathe it. and try to paint it again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just messin around. right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me too bored as hell


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## BODINE

maybe i need to see if i could finish a curbside build lol


:biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> someone was trying to get an upskirt with this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ :biggrin: img]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZqXXq3ROw4k/S2MV4zCzO5I/AAAAAAAACCo/CNaf6p9c6nw/s400/gnrs08.jpg[/img]
> 
> I mean can u blame him tho? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

=beautiful & powerful ass music.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> someone was trying to get an upskirt with this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ :biggrin: img]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZqXXq3ROw4k/S2MV4zCzO5I/AAAAAAAACCo/CNaf6p9c6nw/s400/gnrs08.jpg[/img]
> 
> I mean can u blame him tho? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> hell naw shit :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: GOOD GOD


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2011, 08:43 PM~19831704
> *:wow: GOOD GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


somehow i knew you were behind posting those pics, before i even saw who posted.... good god kid, put down the pipe, that poor car needds real wheels....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dont be so closed minded... lighten up and appreciate the work even if it aint your style


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2011, 09:58 PM~19832501
> *dont be so closed minded... lighten up and appreciate the work even if it aint your style
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2011, 08:43 PM~19831704
> *:wow: GOOD GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG RIMS AINT MY STYLE EITHER AND IROCS ARE KINDA PLAYED OUT BUT 

DAMN THAT MUTHA FUCKA IS SICK


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 9 2011, 04:43 PM~19829637
> *maybe i need to see if i could finish a curbside build lol
> :biggrin:
> *


 Good morning people.. Okay what is the technical definition of a curbside build?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 10 2011, 10:08 AM~19835370
> *Good morning people.. Okay what is the technical definition of a curbside build?
> *


No engine, minimal undercarriage detail


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 10 2011, 09:17 AM~19835442
> *No engine, minimal undercarriage detail
> *


 okay, I kind of thought so.. I did not know for sure.. so its a promo with paint and 
rims... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

anyone ever herd of herb deeks borrani spokes??
if so... have you used them an how are they?


----------



## Hydrohype

we have not heard from Low40show for a while! :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> anyone ever herd of herb deeks borrani spokes??
> if so... have you used them an how are they?
> there a cross lace pattern.. :happysad:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 09:39 AM~19835974
> *anyone ever herd of herb deeks borrani spokes??
> if so... have you used them an how are they?
> *



Herb Deeks Crosslaced Spokes


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19837509
> *Herb Deeks Crosslaced Spokes
> 
> 
> *


shit i kinda like those...anyone else like these????
i might have to get 5 dayton style an 5 cross lace style.. :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 02:46 PM~19837588
> *shit i kinda like those...anyone else like these????
> i might have to get 5 dayton style an 5 cross lace style.. :dunno:
> *


 those are sick.. I heard the guys name before but I dont know nothing about them..


----------



## gseeds

these guys have way bigger balls than me ! :0 
http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player.swf?co...80365%26embed=1


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 10 2011, 05:54 PM~19838067
> *these guys have way bigger balls than me ! :0
> http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player.swf?co...80365%26embed=1
> *


 :wow: oh hell no....i might be a roofer an not like hieghts but i can handle a 2-3 story...this shit made me feel funny just watching it...you cant pay me enuogh to do that job!!!


----------



## WmMiloh

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 05:22 PM~19838247
> *:wow: oh hell no....i might be a roofer an not like hieghts but i can handle a 2-3 story...this shit made me feel funny just watching it...you cant pay me enuogh to do that job!!!
> *


 Yea Me Too. My nut's draw up every time he looked down!! :nosad: :nosad: 

Miloh.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> anyone ever herd of herb deeks borrani spokes??
> if so... have you used them an how are they?
> there a cross lace pattern.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Yhea I have a set but have not assembled them
Click to expand...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 10 2011, 03:34 PM~19837509
> *Herb Deeks Crosslaced Spokes
> 
> 
> *


Hummm Looks real good. Closer to true spoke. Can you change knock offs to give it different look. 

These look really sweet , but that knock off does nothing for me. ?

Thanks for sharing 408


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 10 2011, 03:54 PM~19838067
> *these guys have way bigger balls than me ! :0
> http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player.swf?co...80365%26embed=1
> *


 :wow: 

*only 60 more feet to the top of the orange pole*...wtf .. your only higher than the sears tower by that point.  and id be damned if i'd climb back down, give me a parachute!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> Herb Deeks Crosslaced Spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what I mean. I'm in the process of making the inner hub. This borrani looks close to it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Herb Deeks Crosslaced Spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what I mean. I'm in the process of making the inner hub. This borrani looks close to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE ..I LIKE.... :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 05:22 PM~19838247
> *:wow: oh hell no....i might be a roofer an not like hieghts but i can handle a 2-3 story...this shit made me feel funny just watching it...you cant pay me enuogh to do that job!!!
> *


hell yeah ....my stomach was turning


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 10 2011, 02:34 PM~19837509
> *Herb Deeks Crosslaced Spokes
> 
> 
> *


are these the same ?

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10061897


----------



## 408models

kinda, but there a lil more thicker and not that many spokes.


----------



## danny chawps

> Herb Deeks Crosslaced Spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what I mean. I'm in the process of making the inner hub. This borrani looks close to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Here are some more wires I purchased a while back.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 10 2011, 08:27 PM~19840852
> *Hummm Looks real good. Closer to true spoke. Can you change knock offs to give it different look.
> 
> These look really sweet , but that knock off does nothing for me. ?
> 
> Thanks for sharing 408
> *


this photo is actually from RAYSTREY topic, from his bigbody vert.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 11 2011, 08:48 AM~19844102
> *Here are some more wires I purchased a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen some on ebay like that, they run like $35 to $60. from a company called KC or something.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

some 1 bid on it,, i dont want it. but no one will bid over me, i know sum1 would use it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 11 2011, 12:17 PM~19844309
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> some 1 bid on it,, i dont want it. but no one will bid over me, i know sum1 would use it
> *


soemone had one of those for sale on here but i cant remember who it was... :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 10:38 AM~19844456
> *soemone had one of those for sale on here but i cant remember who it was... :happysad:
> *


[email protected]


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 11 2011, 10:48 AM~19844102
> *Here are some more wires I purchased a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's what they look like with white wall. I looked for these and they are discontinued.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 11 2011, 03:24 PM~19845782
> *Here's what they look like with white wall. I looked for these and they are discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW THOSE ARE SWEET!!!..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 01:27 PM~19845814
> *WOW THOSE ARE SWEET!!!..
> *



X2 

HAS ANYONE USED THESE SAME SETUP NO DIFFERENT TIRES OR ANYTHING 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoppin-Hydros-ROLLERZ-...=item2560075a72

AND ANYONE GOT PICS OF THEM ON A MODEL ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 11 2011, 03:31 PM~19845838
> *X2
> 
> HAS ANYONE USED THESE SAME SETUP NO DIFFERENT TIRES OR ANYTHING
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoppin-Hydros-ROLLERZ-...=item2560075a72
> 
> AND ANYONE GOT PICS OF THEM ON A MODEL ?
> *


I HAVE USED THEM JUST THE WAY THEY ARE. THERE NOT THAT BAD LOOKING.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 01:33 PM~19845856
> *I HAVE  USED THEM JUST THE WAY THEY ARE.  THERE NOT THAT BAD LOOKING.
> *


BETTER THAN PEGASUS ?

CAUSE PEGASUS SEEMS KINDA TOO BIG 

GOT PICS ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 11 2011, 03:54 PM~19846023
> *BETTER THAN PEGASUS ?
> 
> CAUSE PEGASUS SEEMS KINDA TOO BIG
> 
> GOT PICS ?
> *


ITS ALL PERSONAL PREFRANCE I GUESS..SORRY NO PICS :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 02:05 PM~19846067
> *ITS ALL PERSONAL PREFRANCE I GUESS..SORRY NO PICS :happysad:
> *


THE ONES I REALLY LIKE FROM PEGASUS ARE THE 1302's


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 11 2011, 12:54 PM~19846023
> *BETTER THAN PEGASUS ?
> 
> CAUSE PEGASUS SEEMS KINDA TOO BIG
> GOT PICS ?
> *


 :yessad: yup agree, thats what i've always said they look like 15's on certain models  and look like STANDARDS :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like the 61 imp..


----------



## truscale

These are the wheels I like the most. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 11 2011, 02:09 PM~19846432
> *These are the wheels I like the most. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyword on instock yet?? :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 11 2011, 05:09 PM~19846432
> *These are the wheels I like the most. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me too but I just can't get any yet  I want to get at least 2 sets from you eventually, Eric!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 11 2011, 03:09 PM~19846432
> *These are the wheels I like the most. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set ?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 11 2011, 04:09 PM~19846432
> *These are the wheels I like the most. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Show use that inner hub ( spindle )


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> X2
> 
> HAS ANYONE USED THESE SAME SETUP NO DIFFERENT TIRES OR ANYTHING
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoppin-Hydros-ROLLERZ-...=item2560075a72
> 
> AND ANYONE GOT PICS OF THEM ON A MODEL ?
> 
> 
> here you go


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> X2
> 
> HAS ANYONE USED THESE SAME SETUP NO DIFFERENT TIRES OR ANYTHING
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoppin-Hydros-ROLLERZ-...=item2560075a72
> 
> AND ANYONE GOT PICS OF THEM ON A MODEL ?
> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 11 2011, 04:09 PM~19846432
> *These are the wheels I like the most. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me to ...wish i could afford a set


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 11 2011, 05:09 PM~19846432
> *These are the wheels I like the most. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are by far my fav..too!!! but i never see them for sale. :happysad: 
when you have some that are for sale hit me up!!
i will for sure buy some


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 11 2011, 02:09 PM~19846432
> *These are the wheels I like the most. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KICK US WHILE WERE DOWN WHY DONTCHA!! BAD ASS BRO FO REALS HOW MUCH $$$$$


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## 408models

*does anyone know if the ORCHARD SUPPLY HARDWARE STORE KRYSTAL CLEAR is ENAMEL OR LACQUER*??????

ITS WHITE AND BLUE CAN


----------



## 8-Ball

has anyone heard from beto tried pming him but no respose? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 13 2011, 04:02 AM~19856632
> *has anyone heard from beto tried pming him but no respose? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


NA MAN... I WANT MY RESINZ THUOGH....IMA TRY TO GET HIS# TO SEE WHAT THE DEAL IS....MONEY WAS SENT DEC..28 AN I STILL GOT NOTHING.. THE NOVELTY IS ABOUT WORN OFF ON THE 68 CAPRICE...I CAN JUST MAKE MY OWN ...SHIT I WOULD HAVE HAD THE WHOLE THING FINISHED BY NOW....


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 13 2011, 08:15 AM~19857113
> *NA MAN... I WANT MY RESINZ THUOGH....IMA TRY TO GET HIS# TO SEE WHAT THE DEAL IS....MONEY WAS SENT DEC..28 AN I STILL GOT NOTHING.. THE NOVELTY IS ABOUT WORN OFF ON THE 68 CAPRICE...I CAN JUST MAKE MY OWN ...SHIT I WOULD HAVE HAD THE WHOLE THING FINISHED BY NOW....
> *


man bro i sent my money out to him novemmber 29th for a 2dr big body vert


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i was wandering if that was too much of a good thing with the 68... hopin he didnt dupe guys here!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

there will be no better deal.
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2195527410.html


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 13 2011, 08:15 AM~19857246
> *man bro i sent my money out to him novemmber 29th for a 2dr big body vert
> *


 x2 homies


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 13 2011, 01:26 PM~19858145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Details?! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 13 2011, 12:26 PM~19858145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats really nice homie


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

isnt this the same guy that everyone bad mouths ?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:37 PM~19860110
> *isnt this the same guy that everyone bad mouths ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123
> *



Yes


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 13 2011, 05:41 PM~19860149
> *Yes
> *


that sucks i really wanted to get those


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Feb 13 2011, 02:46 PM~19859064-->
> 
> 
> 
> Details?!  :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone on deviant art rendered it
> <!--QuoteBegin-8-Ball_@Feb 13 2011, 03:21 PM~19859211
> *thats really nice homie
> *


i didnt draw it but it is bad ass


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 13 2011, 07:37 PM~19860110
> *isnt this the same guy that everyone bad mouths ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123
> *


Yes! I STRONGLY advise u not to deal with him. Fucker still owes me 2 sets of wheels that i paid for back in July. Always feeds everyone bullshit excuses on why he hasnt shipped and also says that he ships but has no proof via confirmation


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 13 2011, 08:11 PM~19860398
> *someone on deviant art rendered it
> 
> i didnt draw it but it is bad ass
> *


----------



## Esoteric

getting a print of this


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 13 2011, 10:08 PM~19861486
> *getting a print of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats awesome!


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 13 2011, 08:08 PM~19861486
> *getting a print of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha thats cool 

wheres vanishing point one ? or maybe smokey and the bandit ? lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 13 2011, 10:08 PM~19861486
> *getting a print of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im gonna draw this....


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## darkside customs

8BALL POSTED THIS IN FACEBOOK YESTERDAY AND I ALMOST PISSED MY PANTS.... THOUGHT ID SHARE WITH YOU GUYS....


----------



## 408models

*I KNOW THESE SAY 23'' SLEEVES BUT WHAT RIMS FIT INSIDE? OR DO U HAVE TO CUT DOWN THE 23'' WHEELS TO FIT INSIDE?*


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 14 2011, 03:23 PM~19867637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ohh shit thats bad! Now thats my kinda ride right there!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 14 2011, 08:07 PM~19870505
> *I KNOW THESE SAY 23'' SLEEVES BUT WHAT RIMS FIT INSIDE? OR DO U HAVE TO CUT DOWN THE 23'' WHEELS TO FIT INSIDE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


majority of pegasus 19's.....Helas, Chrome T's , Diablos , 19 D's


----------



## 408models

OH SWEET THANKS BRO.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2011, 06:03 PM~19869893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8BALL POSTED THIS IN FACEBOOK YESTERDAY AND I ALMOST PISSED MY PANTS.... THOUGHT ID SHARE WITH YOU GUYS....
> *


 this video has been my hero for over a week now... rollindeep posted it up a while ago..and I have been laughing every since...
I take it to my home town thread and posted it up... they dont think its funny because they all roll on 13's... but I fuckin fall out everytime i see it...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

re fucking post... lol man where you been.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 12 2011, 08:15 AM~19851565
> *does anyone know if the ORCHARD SUPPLY HARDWARE STORE  KRYSTAL CLEAR is  ENAMEL OR LACQUER??????
> 
> ITS WHITE AND BLUE CAN
> *


????????


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 15 2011, 05:06 AM~19873907
> *re fucking post... lol man where you been.
> *


Who me?? Not on here as much anymore....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 14 2011, 06:01 AM~19864948
> *im gonna draw this....
> *



i want a print...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 13 2011, 09:08 PM~19861486
> *getting a print of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's awesome.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Well isn't it just caprice central around here.


----------



## Hydrohype

Proof of the power of prayer..
My brother Raymondo is home after a 6 year vacation payed for by the state!



















Much Love..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 15 2011, 10:45 PM~19881343
> *Proof of the power of prayer..
> My brother Raymondo is home after a 6 year vacation payed for by the state!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much Love..
> *


congrats having family back home


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 15 2011, 11:19 PM~19881590
> *congrats having family back home
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks bro..


----------



## 408models

ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE FREE SHIPPING APPLIES ON SCALEDREAMS? I'M GOIN THRU THE PROCESS BUT IT SHOWS SHIPPING COSTS???  
I KNOW SHIPPING WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FREE?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2011, 02:24 PM~19884451
> *ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE FREE SHIPPING APPLIES ON SCALEDREAMS? I'M GOIN THRU THE PROCESS BUT IT SHOWS SHIPPING COSTS???
> I KNOW SHIPPING WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FREE?
> *


miss read it sorry :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2011, 12:24 PM~19884451
> *ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE FREE SHIPPING APPLIES ON SCALEDREAMS? I'M GOIN THRU THE PROCESS BUT IT SHOWS SHIPPING COSTS???
> I KNOW SHIPPING WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FREE?
> *


i think you have to at least spend a minimum of 10 bucks


----------



## 408models

i'm over $15 right now


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2011, 12:39 PM~19884559
> *i'm over $15 right now
> *


idk then yup its happening to me too maybe you have to be a member ?

i was at $37 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

have you checked out yet?? maybe it updates it when you check out :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 16 2011, 02:42 PM~19884570
> *have you checked out yet?? maybe it updates it when you check out :dunno:
> *


i never knew anythig about this free shipping...  theres been times where ive spent over 100 an still had to pay shipping.. :dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 01:17 PM~19884861
> *i never knew anythig about this free shipping...   theres been times where ive spent over 100 an still had to pay shipping.. :dunno:
> *


it says free shipping on the opening page 

false advertising ?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 16 2011, 01:45 AM~19881343
> *Proof of the power of prayer..
> My brother Raymondo is home after a 6 year vacation payed for by the state!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much Love..
> *



Good to see your brother home. And that must be moms.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i checked my receipt once i got it here and it showed $0.00 on shipping.  so dunno..


----------



## Hydrohype

This post is for Pancho and 408models.. this was done by my boy Jason.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 04:17 PM~19884861
> *i never knew anythig about this free shipping...   theres been times where ive spent over 100 an still had to pay shipping.. :dunno:
> *


He is running a special 15% off from 2/13 til 2/20. The shipping must be part of his promotion.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 16 2011, 04:23 PM~19884913
> *He is running a special 15% off from 2/13 til 2/20. The shipping must be part of his promotion.
> *


His facebook reads 15% discount for the above dates plus free regular shipping in US to go along with it.


----------



## 408models

so it must be when he ships the items he deducts that cost??


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2011, 01:36 PM~19885036
> *so it must be when he ships the items he deducts that cost??
> *


more than likely


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 16 2011, 12:38 PM~19885048
> *more than likely
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19885247

trying to get some cash gotta get some stuff for the wagon buildoff :happysad:
make any reasonable offers


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 16 2011, 12:23 PM~19884910
> *This post is for Pancho and 408models..  this was done by my boy Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: yeah that came out sik, my sons is done, but i still need to get a hold of a rear axle  so he can pedal when he get a lil older, but right now i gotta make a pull handle


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2011, 04:07 PM~19885272
> *:biggrin:  yeah that came out sik, my sons is done, but i still need to get a hold of a rear axle   so he can pedal when he get a lil older, but right now i gotta make a pull handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is bad ass 408!!!  
:wave: phatras!! :cheesy: 
glad to see ya check in!


----------



## phatras

The free shipping comes off in checkout. The cart will show a shipping charge. You also have to meet two conditions to get the free shipping first be in the usa and second the order has to exceed 50 bucks. I've done about 25 packages so ar this week with free shipping so its no false advertising or scam.. thanks Rick


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 16 2011, 01:54 PM~19885594
> *The free shipping comes off in checkout. The cart will show a shipping charge. You also have to meet two conditions to get the free shipping first be in the usa and second the order has to exceed 50 bucks. I've done about 25 packages so ar this week with free shipping so its no false advertising or scam.. thanks Rick
> *


:0 thanks for the info  

damn i don't think i'll meet the $50 though  but i am in the USA :biggrin:

1 out of 2 aint bad


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 16 2011, 02:56 PM~19885609
> *:0  thanks for the info
> 
> damn i don't think i'll meet the $50 though    but i am in the USA :biggrin:
> 
> 1 out of 2 aint bad
> *


x2 dont got enough money to meet the $50 :happysad:


----------



## phatras

Sorry about the confusion.. For some reason the site was not showing all the info on the shipping deal. I added in the free shipping on top of the discount to just give people a little more back. I played with the settings on the site some more and got all the info to show up on the free shipping.


----------



## 408models

well i didn't meet the $50, but i got my order in


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 16 2011, 03:33 PM~19885826
> *Sorry about the confusion.. For some reason the site was not showing all the info on the shipping deal. I added in the free shipping on top of the discount to just give people a little more back. I played with the settings on the site some more and got all the info to show up on the free shipping.
> *


thanks for coming in an explaining


----------



## Esoteric

left her ass sleepless since i left


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2011, 12:13 AM~19889466
> *left her ass sleepless since i left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 10:24 PM~19889563
> *
> *


old ex, models was one of the reasons we broke up


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 16 2011, 02:07 PM~19885272-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  yeah that came out sik, my sons is done, but i still need to get a hold of a rear axle   so he can pedal when he get a lil older, but right now i gotta make a pull handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your a cool dad..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PERDITION_@Feb 16 2011, 01:22 PM~19884893
> *Good to see your brother home. And that must be moms.
> *


 yeup.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 16 2011, 10:32 PM~19889626
> *old ex, models was one of the reasons we broke up
> *


cant see the pic 

if she didn't like model cars then i guess shes not worth seeing ? :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 16 2011, 11:29 PM~19890175
> *cant see the pic
> 
> if she didn't like model cars then i guess shes not worth seeing ?  :happysad:
> *


i deleted it for other reasons eve tho were not together i would still see it as a dick move on my part to put her picture all over the net, she liked the cars i built she didnt like the me building the cars all the time part, i stopped for her and i found out one thing im a real cranky person when im not at the bench eventually it wore the relationship down and we parted ways, she said some shit im not about to say here but shes been pretty upset about me leaving chicago for florida


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 16 2011, 11:43 PM~19890265
> *i deleted it for other reasons eve tho were not together i would still see it as a dick move on my part to put her picture all over the net, she liked the cars i built she didnt like the me building the cars all the time part, i stopped for her and i found out one thing im a real cranky person when im not at the bench eventually it wore the relationship down and we parted ways, she said some shit im not about to say here but shes been pretty upset about me leaving chicago for florida
> *


i thought you left cause you got a job in Florida or something sorry to hear about the split


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 16 2011, 12:23 PM~19884910
> *This post is for Pancho and 408models..  this was done by my boy Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pedal car came out  

Took my son out for a ride in his yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 16 2011, 11:43 PM~19890265
> *i deleted it for other reasons eve tho were not together i would still see it as a dick move on my part to put her picture all over the net, she liked the cars i built she didnt like the me building the cars all the time part, i stopped for her and i found out one thing im a real cranky person when im not at the bench eventually it wore the relationship down and we parted ways, she said some shit im not about to say here but shes been pretty upset about me leaving chicago for florida
> *




she be ok lol


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 17 2011, 06:56 AM~19891044
> *That pedal car came out
> 
> Took my son out for a ride in his yesterday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome!


----------



## 408models




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2011, 11:58 AM~19892274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i want one.... :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-57-CHEVY-LOW-RI...=item3cb51a49b0


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 17 2011, 01:08 PM~19893150
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-57-CHEVY-LOW-RI...=item3cb51a49b0
> *


cool kit, I like the tinted glass & wheels. the rest are common parts & should be easy to find if you needed any replacements.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 17 2011, 12:06 AM~19890410
> *i thought you left cause you got a job in Florida or something  sorry to hear about the split
> *


i did, she wants to move here lol she doesnt know exactly where im at and im not telling her. im sue my current GF would have something to say about it too


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 17 2011, 12:25 PM~19893258
> *cool kit, I like the tinted glass & wheels.  the rest are common parts & should be easy to find if you needed any replacements.
> *


better off fucking with a AMT 57 that kit is garbage


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 17 2011, 05:56 AM~19891044
> *That pedal car came out
> 
> Took my son out for a ride in his yesterday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 those pictures are worth a million bucks.. you must be really proud...
whats your son's name? and whats the puppy's name? :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2011, 01:26 PM~19893263
> *i did, she wants to move here lol she doesnt know exactly where im at and im not telling her. im sue my current GF would have something to say about it too
> *


damn dude, bounced back pretty quick huh.. funny as hell not telling her where you at :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 17 2011, 12:08 PM~19893150
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-57-CHEVY-LOW-RI...=item3cb51a49b0
> *


 This was the kit that made me hate revel when i was a kid... for years when ever
someone said the word revel? i thought of this kit.. I used to just steal the organ 
pipes out of the box... then this older kid up the street built one with his father, 
and it did not look half bad? so I figured it was me...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2011, 12:26 PM~19893263
> *i did, she wants to move here lol she doesnt know exactly where im at and im not telling her. im sue my current GF would have something to say about it too
> *


 How's the new job working out? :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 17 2011, 12:37 PM~19893332
> *How's the new job working out? :biggrin:
> *


its work  i need to get a bench quick


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2011, 12:41 PM~19893350
> *its work   i need to get a bench quick
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2011, 12:26 PM~19893263
> *i did, she wants to move here lol she doesnt know exactly where im at and im not telling her. im sue my current GF would have something to say about it too
> *


haha she wants to hunt you down :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 17 2011, 11:29 AM~19893286
> *those pictures are worth a million bucks.. you must be really proud...
> whats your son's name? and whats the puppy's name? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: panchito and precious are there names


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 17 2011, 03:40 PM~19894615
> *haha she wants to hunt you down  :biggrin:
> *


nah she wants to get back together but im happy with my current GF plus after we broke up she went and got pregnant so to that







ill never get back with her lol i told her im in miami so far everyone is telling her that too, she needs to give up and find her baby daddy


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2011, 06:32 PM~19896134
> *nah she wants to get back together but im happy with my current GF plus after we broke up she went and got pregnant so to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill never get back with her lol i told her im in miami so far everyone is telling her that too, she needs to give up and find her baby daddy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 
























































:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 















:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 



















     











got my lac to the mechanic....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[ :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 








     

shit rev i thuoght it was the repo man.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 11:07 PM~19897808
> *[ :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shit rev i thuoght it was the repo man.. :biggrin:
> *


I thought he finial sold it to the scrapper's !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 17 2011, 09:07 PM~19897808-->
> 
> 
> 
> [ :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shit rev i thuoght it was the repo man.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: .....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2011, 09:10 PM~19897834
> *I  thought   he  finial  sold it  to  the  scrapper's !
> *


:uh: you again....





























































well hello david, nice to see you came out of the woodwork! :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 17 2011, 11:16 PM~19897888
> *:twak: .....
> :uh:  you again....
> well hello david, nice to see you came out of the woodwork! :wave:
> *



Been drive way working since the snow fell ! I done had 3 jobs this last week ! Bigg C was over here yesturday giving me had on this crown vic i finished up today ! I haven't shit going on at the shop other t hen that duster setting out side ! You still working over there or what ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2011, 09:19 PM~19897912
> *Been  drive  way  working  since  the  snow  fell !  I  done  had  3  jobs  this  last  week !  Bigg  C  was  over  here  yesturday  giving  me  had  on  this  crown  vic  i  finished  up  today !  I  haven't  shit  going on  at  the  shop  other  t hen  that  duster    setting  out  side  !  You  still  working  over  there  or  what  ?
> *


I ain't there no more , we had a falling out and they owe me BIG , they've lost the shop because hey would rather party than pay the bills ..... I got something else going on right now work is crazy hours . I'm tired if knowing I own a juiced Cadillac , it's time to remember what a luxery car is .....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 17 2011, 10:18 PM~19898592
> *I ain't there no more , we had a falling out and they owe me BIG , they've lost the shop because hey would rather party than pay the bills ..... I got something else going on right now work is crazy hours . I'm tired if knowing I own a juiced Cadillac , it's time to remember what a luxery car is .....
> *


 If i dont get off of my ass soon? my Cadillac is going to look like yours.. :uh: 
so you got a camera now? take pictures of some builds.. and post something..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 
what in the hell is this bucket your driving in???
got the hood all straped down..lol...that shit is funny :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

my $300 t bird, i wrecked it within a week of getting it, it was mint , from the og owner 78,000 miles 351 windsor, i can crush it for what i paid for it, so i gonna drive it til the wheels fall off.... :biggrin: its my undercover bucket....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 18 2011, 07:31 AM~19900510
> *my $300 t bird, i wrecked it within a week of getting it, it was mint , from the og owner 78,000 miles 351 windsor, i can crush it for what i paid for it, so i gonna drive it til the wheels fall off.... :biggrin: its my undercover bucket....
> *


 whats undercover about it, if people can see you coming a mile away? please tell me
the mufflers are quiet? :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 18 2011, 09:31 AM~19900510
> *my $300 t bird, i wrecked it within a week of getting it, it was mint , from the og owner 78,000 miles 351 windsor, i can crush it for what i paid for it, so i gonna drive it til the wheels fall off.... :biggrin: its my undercover bucket....
> *


I SEE...LOL..THATS A GOOD FIND BUT THAT HOOD IS CRACKIN ME UP!! :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 12:40 PM~19902428
> *I SEE...LOL..THATS A GOOD FIND BUT THAT HOOD IS CRACKIN ME UP!! :rofl:
> *


 It does look like its waiting its turn to be on the back of the tow truck.. :biggrin: 
(Thats our Rev)


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/All-American-Models-91...=item53e5a51b5a


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 18 2011, 12:04 PM~19902547
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/All-American-Models-91...=item53e5a51b5a
> *


is that the same as the REVELL TAXI CAPRICE??


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 18 2011, 03:20 PM~19902621
> *is that the same as the REVELL TAXI CAPRICE??
> *


I think it's a little different. I'd get it if I had the money. AAM made some of the best resin anywhere! :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

what it doo fellas , just checkin inn  everyones still holdin it down


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

So the girls gone wild bus is in town.......


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2011, 09:42 PM~19905253
> *So the girls gone wild bus is in town.......
> *


It was here about a month ago


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2011, 07:42 PM~19905253
> *So the girls gone wild bus is in town.......
> *


wtf when they gonna fucking come to cali damnit :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

another one :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2011, 10:19 PM~19906783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 19 2011, 12:19 AM~19906783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I LOVE THESE THERE FUNNY AS HELL.... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://dimewars.com/Video/Brittanya-O-Camp...d6-cad7af78cc38 :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :run: :werd: :tongue: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2011, 10:19 PM~19906783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one  :roflmao:
> *


 damm this shit is so true.. i am still laughing about the first one..
(dude said he would trade his regal for a rag 63) lol people really try that shit..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2011, 10:19 PM~19906783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


they should of put a guy trying to lowball him too lol


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 10:59 PM~19907139
> *damm this shit is so true.. i am still laughing about the first one..
> (dude said he would trade his regal for a rag 63) lol people really try that shit..
> *


someone offered me a 61 with bill of sale for a euro cutlass i had needed alot of work but not crazy restoration 

guy lived in st. louis or something like that 

didnt have the money to pick up the car


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 11:08 PM~19907203
> *someone offered me a 61 with bill of sale for a euro cutlass i had needed alot of work  but not crazy restoration
> 
> guy lived in st. louis or something like that
> 
> didnt have the money to pick up the car
> *


 damm..

a guy tried to give me a chevy citation for a 76 caprice.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 11:20 PM~19907321
> *damm..
> 
> a guy tried to give me a chevy citation for a 76 caprice.
> *


i never seen one only the model kit lol 

76's are badass


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 18 2011, 11:39 PM~19907477
> *i never seen one only the model kit lol
> 
> 76's are badass
> *


 fuck yea they are.. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 16 2011, 03:54 PM~19885594
> *The free shipping comes off in checkout. The cart will show a shipping charge. You also have to meet two conditions to get the free shipping first be in the usa and second the order has to exceed 50 bucks. I've done about 25 packages so ar this week with free shipping so its no false advertising or scam.. thanks Rick
> *


how long does the free shipping go for ?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2011, 07:37 AM~19908411
> *how long does the free shipping go for ?
> *


Free shipping and the discount go till Sunday.. I got your pm and ill hit you back in just a minute..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

i wonder whats rick gonna ask for the giveaway tonight :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

Okay now I have bored my self in oblivion,, I started painting little shit on the monza
6 banger,, and figuring out how I am going slam the ass while having the stock suspension.. shit  now I have to build it.. no more renting movies for a few days,,,


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 08:48 PM~19911601
> *Okay now I have bored my self in oblivion,, I started painting little shit on the monza
> 6 banger,, and figuring out how I am going slam the ass while having the stock suspension..  shit    now I have to build it.. no more renting movies for a few days,,,
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 05:48 PM~19911601
> *Okay now I have bored my self in oblivion,, I started painting little shit on the monza
> 6 banger,, and figuring out how I am going slam the ass while having the stock suspension..  shit    now I have to build it.. no more renting movies for a few days,,,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

california state taxes do apply .............. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

hey xbox fans heres a video for you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqpRyQ3Tblo&feature=related


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 19 2011, 11:41 AM~19909840
> *Free shipping and the discount go till Sunday.. I got your pm and ill hit you back in just a minute..
> *


so i could order tomorrow or midnight tonight is the deadline ?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 05:48 PM~19911601
> *Okay now I have bored my self in oblivion,, I started painting little shit on the monza
> 6 banger,, and figuring out how I am going slam the ass while having the stock suspension..  shit    now I have to build it.. no more renting movies for a few days,,,
> *






























DID I DO THAT? :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> looks good hydro...now get some foil on the bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

LMAO!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

wtf bro..you said you dont paint... i call you a straight up boool--shitter! :biggrin: 

looks good bro


----------



## Hydrohype

> looks good hydro...now get some foil on the bitch!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> IT WILL BE A WHILE,, I GOT TO COME UP WITH TWO PUMPS, CYLINDERS AND SOME BATTERYS
> FOR UP FRONT.. BLUE FLOCKING, i THINK i AM GOING TO PUT A COAT OF CLEAR LACQUER ON IT MYSELF? TO MAKE SURE i GET NO REACTION?
> (THE SILVER FLAKE ON THE ROOF MAY BE AN ACRYLIC) IF IT CAN AIR OUT FOR A FEW DAYS WITH THAT ONE COAT OF CLEAR? THEN i WILL SEND IT OUT TO GET FOILED, AND COVERED WITH MORE CLEAR AND POLISHED...
> i STILL GOT MY FORDS AND THE PACE WAGON ON MY CONSCIOUS...
Click to expand...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 21 2011, 04:39 PM~19925029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID I DO THAT?  :uh:
> *


looks good bro!


----------



## MARINATE

*WHAT UP PLAYAS  *


----------



## darkside customs

Wondering who can help with this.... I got a Trojan virus on my computer and wondering how to remove it...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 21 2011, 08:45 PM~19927251
> *Wondering who can help with this.... I got a Trojan virus on my computer and wondering how to remove it...
> *


YOUR KINDA FUCKED...STOP LOOKING AT MIDGET PORN FOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

LOL... Damn....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 21 2011, 07:45 PM~19927251
> *Wondering who can help with this.... I got a Trojan virus on my computer and wondering how to remove it...
> *


http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti...tml?tag=mncol;1

works for me everytime


----------



## Reverend Hearse

my house was hit by a car today, ill post up the pics tomorrow , but heres the news link....

http://www.kmbc.com/news/26942999/detail.html


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 22 2011, 01:09 AM~19929170
> *my house was hit by a car today, ill post up the pics tomorrow , but heres the news link....
> 
> http://www.kmbc.com/news/26942999/detail.html
> *


You let them fuckers run through your house? WTF? And why didn't you start shootin?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

aww hell , heres the pics....  fuckers ran away...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 21 2011, 10:14 PM~19929246
> *You let them fuckers run through your house? WTF? And why didn't you start shootin?
> *


please believe they wouldnt have made it out of my house, im a damn good shot, even crosseyed...not to mention i carry my kel tec everywhere i go in the house.... the news got it wrong, they ran between the houses not through them...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 22 2011, 12:09 AM~19929170
> *my house was hit by a car today, ill post up the pics tomorrow , but heres the news link....
> 
> http://www.kmbc.com/news/26942999/detail.html
> *


yo thats fucked!!! sorry about your luck bro...

i need some picx cause i cant get the link..this shit just dont happen everyday i gotta see this! :happysad:


----------



## dig_derange

that's some crazy shit!


----------



## darkside customs

Jesus!!! Well looks like you got a slightly used Focus now though... damn, that is some crazy shit...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 21 2011, 10:20 PM~19929313
> *Jesus!!! Well looks like you got a slightly used Focus now though... damn, that is some crazy shit...
> *


i wish, they rule should be you get to keep whatever lands in your yard.... :angry: :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> aww hell , heres the pics....  fuckers ran away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah man that aint shit!! :happysad: i thuoght you had a new coffe table parked in your living room or something...lol...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Did they think they could just squeeze through there somehow?


----------



## darkside customs

My guess would be they were tweakers and probably got fucked up and went for a drive... Edit that, maybe I should read first... lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Feb 21 2011, 03:58 PM~19925175-->
> 
> 
> 
> wtf bro..you said you dont paint...  i call you a straight up boool--shitter! :biggrin:
> 
> looks good bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Feb 21 2011, 10:09 PM~19929170
> *my house was hit by a car today, ill post up the pics tomorrow , but heres the news link....
> 
> http://www.kmbc.com/news/26942999/detail.html
> *


 thats some Reno 911 shit right there.. what the fuck Rev?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 21 2011, 10:17 PM~19929285
> *aww hell , heres the pics....  fuckers ran away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tweakers on a bad trip :angry: :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

i have an appointment with the eye doctor today..
I dont want to go, because they always put shit in my eyes and it stings..
then I cant see for the rest of the day..I will probably wuss out.. :uh: :wow:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 22 2011, 08:37 PM~19932394
> *i have an appointment with the eye doctor today..
> I dont want to go, because they always put shit in my eyes and it stings..
> then I cant see for the rest of the day..I will probably wuss out.. :uh:  :wow:
> *


Yea I know what you mean, im short sighted(not sure if thats the right expression) myself and I'm wearing contact lenses daily(at home i wear glasses) so I need to visit eye doctor every now and then.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

this dena4life model car club I got hoppers you tube me mzslowbob 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUrVg-Rji1Y...ayer_detailpage


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 21 2011, 10:17 PM~19929285
> *aww hell , heres the pics....  fuckers ran away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



them dumb motherfuckers probably got all crosseyed and thought it was a damn alleyway! lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Dogs ate my diorama and half the cars in it,along with some.supplies


----------



## BODINE

> aww hell , heres the pics....  fuckers ran away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah man that aint shit!! :happysad: i thuoght you had a new coffe table parked in your living room or something...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> and no tag on car :0 lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2011, 08:05 PM~19935478
> *and no tag on car :0  lol
> *


HEARSE TOOK THAT BEFORE THE COPS GOT THERE!.....LOL...


----------



## darkside customs

DEAR NEWBIES,
I WAS JUST WANTING TO WRITE AND SAY HELLO AND WELCOME TO LIL. WE ARE ALWAYS GLAD TO HAVE NEW FACES ON THIS FORUM. I HOPE YOU FIND YOUR STAY HERE COMFORTABLE. THIS SITE IS FULL OF USEFUL INFORMATION THAT YOU CAN LEARN FROM.
NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY.......










PLEASE STOP FUCKIN POSTING USELESS TOPICS ON WHERE TO FIND HOPPERS, DUALLY KITS, AND OTHER FUCKIN DUMBASS QUESTIONS THAT THE ANSWERS CAN BE FOUND IN THE FUCKIN MODELER'S WANTED AD OR THE FAQ THREAD AT THE TOP OF THE FUCKIN PAGE... GODDAMMIT, EVERYFUCKIN DAY THERE IS SOME STUPID FUCK THAT FEELS THE NEED TO POST A FUCKIN TOPIC ON WHERE TO FIND THIS, OR WHERE TO FIND THAT.... THIS ISNT THE STONE AGE , ITS 2011, THATS WHAT THE INTERNET IS FOR.... ITS AMAZING WHAT YOU CAN FIND JUST BY GOOGLE OR ANYTHING ELSE FOR THAT MATTER....







OH, HAVE A NICE DAY!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

I WAS JUST WANTING TO WRITE AND SAY HELLO AND WELCOME TO LIL. WE ARE ALWAYS GLAD TO HAVE NEW FACES ON THIS FORUM. I HOPE YOU FIND YOUR STAY HERE COMFORTABLE. THIS SITE IS FULL OF USEFUL INFORMATION THAT YOU CAN LEARN FROM.
NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY.......
PLEASE STOP FUCKIN POSTING USELESS TOPICS ON WHERE TO FIND HOPPERS, DUALLY KITS, AND OTHER FUCKIN DUMBASS QUESTIONS THAT THE ANSWERS CAN BE FOUND IN THE FUCKIN MODELER'S WANTED AD OR THE FAQ THREAD AT THE TOP OF THE FUCKIN PAGE... GODDAMMIT, EVERYFUCKIN DAY THERE IS SOME STUPID FUCK THAT FEELS THE NEED TO POST A FUCKIN TOPIC ON WHERE TO FIND THIS, OR WHERE TO FIND THAT.... THIS ISNT THE STONE AGE , ITS 2011, THATS WHAT THE INTERNET IS FOR.... ITS AMAZING WHAT YOU CAN FIND JUST BY GOOGLE OR ANYTHING ELSE FOR THAT MATTER....
OH, HAVE A NICE DAY!!!
:0 :wow: .......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 06:31 PM~19935648
> *DEAR NEWBIES,
> I WAS JUST WANTING TO WRITE AND SAY HELLO AND WELCOME TO LIL. WE ARE ALWAYS GLAD TO HAVE NEW FACES ON THIS FORUM. I HOPE YOU FIND YOUR STAY HERE COMFORTABLE. THIS SITE IS FULL OF USEFUL INFORMATION THAT YOU CAN LEARN FROM.
> NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY.......
> PLEASE STOP FUCKIN POSTING USELESS TOPICS ON WHERE TO FIND HOPPERS, DUALLY KITS, AND OTHER FUCKIN DUMBASS QUESTIONS THAT THE ANSWERS CAN BE FOUND IN THE FUCKIN MODELER'S WANTED AD OR THE FAQ THREAD AT THE TOP OF THE FUCKIN PAGE... GODDAMMIT, EVERYFUCKIN DAY THERE IS SOME STUPID FUCK THAT FEELS THE NEED TO POST A FUCKIN TOPIC ON WHERE TO FIND THIS, OR WHERE TO FIND THAT.... THIS ISNT THE STONE AGE , ITS 2011, THATS WHAT THE INTERNET IS FOR.... ITS AMAZING WHAT YOU CAN FIND JUST BY GOOGLE OR ANYTHING ELSE FOR THAT MATTER....
> OH, HAVE A NICE DAY!!!
> *


:h5:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 09:31 PM~19935648
> *DEAR NEWBIES,
> I WAS JUST WANTING TO WRITE AND SAY HELLO AND WELCOME TO LIL. WE ARE ALWAYS GLAD TO HAVE NEW FACES ON THIS FORUM. I HOPE YOU FIND YOUR STAY HERE COMFORTABLE. THIS SITE IS FULL OF USEFUL INFORMATION THAT YOU CAN LEARN FROM.
> NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY.......
> PLEASE STOP FUCKIN POSTING USELESS TOPICS ON WHERE TO FIND HOPPERS, DUALLY KITS, AND OTHER FUCKIN DUMBASS QUESTIONS THAT THE ANSWERS CAN BE FOUND IN THE FUCKIN MODELER'S WANTED AD OR THE FAQ THREAD AT THE TOP OF THE FUCKIN PAGE... GODDAMMIT, EVERYFUCKIN DAY THERE IS SOME STUPID FUCK THAT FEELS THE NEED TO POST A FUCKIN TOPIC ON WHERE TO FIND THIS, OR WHERE TO FIND THAT.... THIS ISNT THE STONE AGE , ITS 2011, THATS WHAT THE INTERNET IS FOR.... ITS AMAZING WHAT YOU CAN FIND JUST BY GOOGLE OR ANYTHING ELSE FOR THAT MATTER....
> OH, HAVE A NICE DAY!!!
> *



Nicely put J.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 08:31 PM~19935648
> *DEAR NEWBIES,
> I WAS JUST WANTING TO WRITE AND SAY HELLO AND WELCOME TO LIL. WE ARE ALWAYS GLAD TO HAVE NEW FACES ON THIS FORUM. I HOPE YOU FIND YOUR STAY HERE COMFORTABLE. THIS SITE IS FULL OF USEFUL INFORMATION THAT YOU CAN LEARN FROM.
> NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY.......
> PLEASE STOP FUCKIN POSTING USELESS TOPICS ON WHERE TO FIND HOPPERS, DUALLY KITS, AND OTHER FUCKIN DUMBASS QUESTIONS THAT THE ANSWERS CAN BE FOUND IN THE FUCKIN MODELER'S WANTED AD OR THE FAQ THREAD AT THE TOP OF THE FUCKIN PAGE... GODDAMMIT, EVERYFUCKIN DAY THERE IS SOME STUPID FUCK THAT FEELS THE NEED TO POST A FUCKIN TOPIC ON WHERE TO FIND THIS, OR WHERE TO FIND THAT.... THIS ISNT THE STONE AGE , ITS 2011, THATS WHAT THE INTERNET IS FOR.... ITS AMAZING WHAT YOU CAN FIND JUST BY GOOGLE OR ANYTHING ELSE FOR THAT MATTER....
> OH, HAVE A NICE DAY!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 06:31 PM~19935648
> *DEAR NEWBIES,
> I WAS JUST WANTING TO WRITE AND SAY HELLO AND WELCOME TO LIL. WE ARE ALWAYS GLAD TO HAVE NEW FACES ON THIS FORUM. I HOPE YOU FIND YOUR STAY HERE COMFORTABLE. THIS SITE IS FULL OF USEFUL INFORMATION THAT YOU CAN LEARN FROM.
> NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY.......
> PLEASE STOP FUCKIN POSTING USELESS TOPICS ON WHERE TO FIND HOPPERS, DUALLY KITS, AND OTHER FUCKIN DUMBASS QUESTIONS THAT THE ANSWERS CAN BE FOUND IN THE FUCKIN MODELER'S WANTED AD OR THE FAQ THREAD AT THE TOP OF THE FUCKIN PAGE... GODDAMMIT, EVERYFUCKIN DAY THERE IS SOME STUPID FUCK THAT FEELS THE NEED TO POST A FUCKIN TOPIC ON WHERE TO FIND THIS, OR WHERE TO FIND THAT.... THIS ISNT THE STONE AGE , ITS 2011, THATS WHAT THE INTERNET IS FOR.... ITS AMAZING WHAT YOU CAN FIND JUST BY GOOGLE OR ANYTHING ELSE FOR THAT MATTER....
> OH, HAVE A NICE DAY!!!
> *


agreed 100% bro its annoying as fuck to see.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-1970-CHEVY-IMPAL...=item230e662d74

:0


----------



## dig_derange

this seems like it'd be a cool project..

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-1969-Camaro-Speeds...=item35b028c71e


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 07:31 PM~19935648
> *DEAR NEWBIES,
> I WAS JUST WANTING TO WRITE AND SAY HELLO AND WELCOME TO LIL. WE ARE ALWAYS GLAD TO HAVE NEW FACES ON THIS FORUM. I HOPE YOU FIND YOUR STAY HERE COMFORTABLE. THIS SITE IS FULL OF USEFUL INFORMATION THAT YOU CAN LEARN FROM.
> NOW THAT I GOT THAT OUT OF THE WAY.......
> PLEASE STOP FUCKIN POSTING USELESS TOPICS ON WHERE TO FIND HOPPERS, DUALLY KITS, AND OTHER FUCKIN DUMBASS QUESTIONS THAT THE ANSWERS CAN BE FOUND IN THE FUCKIN MODELER'S WANTED AD OR THE FAQ THREAD AT THE TOP OF THE FUCKIN PAGE... GODDAMMIT, EVERYFUCKIN DAY THERE IS SOME STUPID FUCK THAT FEELS THE NEED TO POST A FUCKIN TOPIC ON WHERE TO FIND THIS, OR WHERE TO FIND THAT.... THIS ISNT THE STONE AGE , ITS 2011, THATS WHAT THE INTERNET IS FOR.... ITS AMAZING WHAT YOU CAN FIND JUST BY GOOGLE OR ANYTHING ELSE FOR THAT MATTER....
> OH, HAVE A NICE DAY!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

gota love brake fluid.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 23 2011, 01:56 PM~19941412
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn somebody likes duallies just a LITTLE bit.... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

*SO I BOUGHT MY SON MATERS TALL TALES, AND I WAS WATCHING IT THE OTHER DAY AND NOTICED THEY USED A 1969 IMPALA FOR ONE OF THE CHARACTERS: SIK* :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2011, 03:17 PM~19942784
> *SO I BOUGHT MY SON MATERS TALL TALES, AND I WAS WATCHING IT THE OTHER DAY AND NOTICED THEY USED A 1969 IMPALA FOR ONE OF THE CHARACTERS: SIK :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damm,,how cool is that? a ffffnn 69.. one way or another, the lowrider is in every 
fabric of our lives.. :biggrin: 

(shout out to Charles.. I have a feeling that pop's in in Ninja mode sometimes)


----------



## Esoteric

went for a bike ride today rode about 18 miles


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 23 2011, 04:45 PM~19942992
> *went for a bike ride today rode about 18 miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wutup Esoteric! man, how the hell did you ride that thing? & 18 miles? It's cool as hell, but that shit doesn't look rideable  :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 23 2011, 04:06 PM~19943140
> *wutup Esoteric! man, how the hell did you ride that thing? & 18 miles?  It's cool as hell, but that shit doesn't look rideable    :cheesy:
> *


doing good trying to get set up to nuild models here it aint easy, rides like a normal bike to me it just sits a foot lower


----------



## dig_derange

thats's whats up dude. it aint the same w/o them wicked creations you be bustin out with.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 23 2011, 02:45 PM~19942992
> *went for a bike ride today rode about 18 miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN that chick in the back looks hella pale :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2011, 04:21 PM~19943257
> *DAMN that chick in the back looks hella pale :0
> *


x2 albino :wow:


----------



## BODINE

anyone had problems with the OG ps3s?

shuts off and has blinking red light aka....red light of death ...RLOD 

tried shit i found on line ....will work for like 20-30 min ...then same shit ?


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Rocknrhino

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 5 2008, 12:06 AM~11523646
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My WebpageLove this


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 23 2011, 04:12 PM~19943190
> *thats's whats up dude.  it aint the same w/o them wicked creations you be bustin out with.
> *


i due time


----------



## Esoteric

S-BGIcRBPHM&


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 24 2011, 10:10 PM~19955449
> *S-BGIcRBPHM&
> *


 he dont care... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 25 2011, 12:37 AM~19955776
> *he dont care... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats great!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Eh,I think it sounds great.
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...21-16-39-41.mp4


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 25 2011, 09:28 AM~19958210
> *Eh,I think it sounds great.
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?f...21-16-39-41.mp4
> *


 I thought I saw a floor shifter? but it turned out to be soda pop container...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

this my fav love the way it sounds


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

dont really like donks but some of these look clean


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 25 2011, 11:56 AM~19959141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 my mom was the original owner of a 72 malibu. 350 motor..
i fucked up the front bumper, grill and the hood and right fender..then 
let the car sit for a couple of years, then I sold it for $350 :uh: 
i am king dumbass of the moron forrest! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not totally. I was young, before driving able.. had a 48 ford F1 truck, original everything including the stock rims. ran for a time and all it wouldve needed to run was a fuel filter ( like a $10 ) piece. Orig flathead with crank to start... sold it for $250. and then sold a 66 galaxie 2 door hardtop with the lower end of a 390 still in it for $350.. i kick myself for doin that. And sellin my 71 LeMans for $1250 :uh:


----------



## 408models

ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME POPO RIDES :


----------



## Reverend Hearse

GOT SOME * BLACK MAGIC* IN THE MAIL FOR THE GREEN BITCH... :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: WAITING LIKE A CRACKHEAD FOR MY NEW TIRES TO ARRIVE... THEY ARE ON THE TRUCK FOR DELIVERY ACCORDING TO TRACKING INFO.... hno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2011, 07:23 PM~19960822
> *ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME POPO RIDES :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that undercover pig rig. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:wave: Anyone else notice this place has been drama free for a while? :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 25 2011, 09:01 PM~19961843
> *:wave:  Anyone else notice this place has been drama free for a while? :thumbsup:
> *


thats because its dead as hell in here---^____^^___^__^________________________


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2011, 04:23 PM~19960822
> *ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME POPO RIDES :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whatcha lookin for 408?! im after that non-marked undecorated charger!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 25 2011, 09:55 PM~19962282
> *whatcha lookin for 408?! im after that non-marked undecorated charger!
> *


there all un-marked just dont add the decals..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 25 2011, 08:22 PM~19962466
> *there all un-marked just dont add the decals..lol.. :biggrin:
> *


true, but it looks like that one comes with a selection of light bars, the others are state specific so you only get one! who's LOLing now!  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 25 2011, 11:19 PM~19962862
> *true, but it looks like that one comes with a selection of light bars, the others are state specific so you only get one! who's LOLing now!   :biggrin:
> *


still me....lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 26 2011, 12:19 AM~19962862
> *true, but it looks like that one comes with a selection of light bars, the others are state specific so you only get one! who's LOLing now!   :biggrin:
> *


They all come with the 8 light bars. Or thats the info on the policecar models website.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 25 2011, 09:23 PM~19962895
> *They all come with the 8 light bars. Or thats the info on the policecar models website.
> *


 :0 really?! i just seen the undecorated one with the yellow box on the front that shows the pic of the light bars?! either way.....408....I WANT THE UNDECORATED KIT....WHATCHA AFTER?! :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 26 2011, 12:29 AM~19962935
> *:0 really?! i just seen the undecorated one with the yellow box on the front that shows the pic of the light bars?! either way.....408....I WANT THE UNDECORATED KIT....WHATCHA AFTER?! :biggrin:
> *


They are all undecorated. Bodies were not prepainted they come with decals.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

eh, sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 25 2011, 09:32 PM~19962965
> *They are all undecorated. Bodies were not prepainted they come with decals.
> *


LOL yah i know they are all decaled, i just thought at first glance from the pics the undecorated one was the only one with all the light bars since it was the only one with that yellow box on the cover and the others were state patrol specific!  :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 26 2011, 12:39 AM~19963029
> *LOL yah i know they are all decaled, i just thought at first glance from the pics the undecorated one was the only one with all the light bars since it was the only one with that yellow box on the cover and the others were state patrol specific!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2011, 12:37 AM~19963007
> *eh, sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> *


You get you another car D.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 25 2011, 05:03 PM~19961080
> *GOT SOME  BLACK MAGIC IN THE MAIL FOR THE GREEN BITCH... :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  WAITING LIKE A CRACKHEAD FOR MY NEW TIRES TO ARRIVE...  THEY ARE ON THE TRUCK FOR DELIVERY ACCORDING TO TRACKING INFO.... hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are the green one's 4 ton..? cool.. my two cents.. for your year car if you run 
4 to 8 batterys? i think the best coils you could use for the back, would be the front coils that comes out of a 77-79 cadi.. as long as you leave at least 3 1/2 turns
in them.. they provide just the right amount of support.. not to soft.. and not to stiff..
anything more than 8 batterys you probably would need the added stiffnes(no ****) of those blue ones.. i see your reverse cups too.. take your welder and reinforce
the ears of your frame in the back, so those coils dont rip a whole in your trunk..
i know your a 3 wheel addict......


----------



## Hydrohype

Did I do that?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 03:34 AM~19964543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I do that?
> *


 :0 ohh shit lookin good hydro!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 01:41 AM~19964566
> *:0 ohh shit lookin good hydro!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks 716,,, and just got the front and rear bumper and the grill and tail lights to do and the radiator.. and its done.. but i think i want to back up and just look at it for a while..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ha, looks good Markie. And yeah i stare at a few of mine, esp. my 67 recently.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-DOZEN-JO-HAN-CADILLA...=item4aa8f4e1b4


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 26 2011, 11:37 AM~19965900
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1-DOZEN-JO-HAN-CADILLA...=item4aa8f4e1b4
> *


Thats about 65 each .....not too bad


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 26 2011, 02:26 PM~19966238
> *Thats about 65 each .....not too bad
> *



I have to admit. When i saw that listing i :0 then went and :fool2: then checked my bank account, then i was


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 26 2011, 11:26 AM~19966238
> *Thats about 65 each .....not too bad
> *


:nono: thats high.... about 30-35 each too high....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2011, 03:47 PM~19966767
> *:nono: thats high.... about 30-35 each too high....
> *




truf


----------



## Reverend Hearse

got my tires.... :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Thats Cheap for Promos. They usually run 125.00 each


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 26 2011, 12:42 AM~19963052
> *You get you another car D.
> *


Your PM Box was full. So the last time I was on here you had just lost the regal. I was asking had you gotten another car.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 26 2011, 10:37 AM~19965900
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1-DOZEN-JO-HAN-CADILLA...=item4aa8f4e1b4
> *


 My two cents? they years used to bring a price of $75-$120 but over the past 2 years
they have dropped alot.. I met a collector that said he would give me any color
I wanted for $35 all day... (but he has not answered my email in about a year now)
but you can still find them in Mouthwash condition from $30-$50... so you figure 
getting 12 at one time? he should show more love..... I appraise that collection at
$300 even... then the buyer can sit on them for a few years and make some money back... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 01:46 PM~19967129
> *My two cents? they years used to bring a price of $75-$120 but over the past 2 years
> they have dropped alot.. I met a collector that said he would give me any color
> I wanted for $35 all day... (but he has not answered my email in about a year now)
> but you can still find them in Mouthwash condition from $30-$50... so you figure
> getting 12 at one time? he should show more love..... I appraise that collection at
> $300 even... then the buyer can sit on them for a few years and make some money back... :biggrin:
> *


 i have 6 complete ones now, i paid less than 35 for everyone of them. minty chrome and no broken parts. i have a few parts cars i bought at the show for under 20 bucks, the value isnt there on those right now.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

THERE'S A HANGOUT DOWN HERE EVERY FRIDAY NITE WITH ALL TYPE'S OF CARS,TRUCKS,BIKES ITS FREE & RUNN BY THE CITY ITS LIKE FOR 30-45 MINTE DRIVE FOR ME BUT ANYWAYS HERE'S SOME PICS FROM LAST NITE...I TOOK THESE WITH MY CELL PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 26 2011, 04:37 PM~19967355
> *THERE'S A HANGOUT DOWN HERE EVERY FRIDAY NITE WITH ALL TYPE'S OF CARS,TRUCKS,BIKES ITS FREE & RUNN BY THE CITY ITS LIKE FOR 30-45 MINTE DRIVE FOR ME BUT ANYWAYS HERE'S SOME PICS FROM LAST NITE...I TOOK THESE WITH MY CELL PHONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I might want to make that drive soon. I gotta get some front tires first though. :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 26 2011, 03:15 PM~19966926
> *Your PM Box was full. So the last time I was on here you had just lost the regal. I was asking had you gotten another car.
> 
> *


ohh. not yet, but im fixing to. that one in the video is the one im interested in.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2011, 06:03 PM~19967471
> *ohh. not yet, but im fixing to. that one in the video is the one im interested in.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 26 2011, 05:37 PM~19967355
> *THERE'S A HANGOUT DOWN HERE EVERY FRIDAY NITE WITH ALL TYPE'S OF CARS,TRUCKS,BIKES ITS FREE & RUNN BY THE CITY ITS LIKE FOR 30-45 MINTE DRIVE FOR ME BUT ANYWAYS HERE'S SOME PICS FROM LAST NITE...I TOOK THESE WITH MY CELL PHONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2011, 01:47 PM~19966767
> *:nono: thats high.... about 30-35 each too high....
> *


truth, i bought 4 last year, mint in OG boxes for 25 a piece. and a couple more in the past few months around 30.00


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 26 2011, 03:41 PM~19967636
> *truth, i bought 4 last year, mint in OG boxes for 25 a piece. and a couple more in the past few months around 30.00
> *


do you have a mint green 79? :happysad:


----------



## soloist

y0 1M n3W h3R3 AnD wAnT t0 kNoW h0w To p0sT p1cS???


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 26 2011, 06:27 PM~19967969
> *y0 1M n3W h3R3 AnD wAnT t0 kNoW h0w To p0sT p1cS???
> *


First stop posting like a retard and some one may help you. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 26 2011, 07:30 PM~19967977
> *First stop posting like a retard and some one may help you.  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 26 2011, 04:27 PM~19967969
> *y0 1M n3W h3R3 AnD wAnT t0 kNoW h0w To p0sT p1cS???
> *


----------



## soloist

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Feb 26 2011, 04:30 PM~19967977-->
> 
> 
> 
> First stop posting like a retard and some one may help you.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 04:33 PM~19967997
> *:werd:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2011, 04:36 PM~19968016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


N0 tHaNkS Reverend! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2011, 02:24 PM~19967311
> *i have 6 complete ones now, i paid less than 35 for everyone of them. minty chrome and no broken parts. i have a few parts cars i bought at the show for under 20 bucks, the value isnt there on those right now.....
> *


yeup.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 26 2011, 06:38 PM~19968030
> *0k
> :happysad:
> N0 tHaNkS Reverend! :biggrin:
> *


Ban


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 26 2011, 06:30 PM~19967977
> *First stop posting like a retard and some one may help you.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 08:45 PM~19969313
> *:0  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype

wanker jackwagons have takin our site.  





(do you remember the good ole days before the ghost town)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 27 2011, 01:01 PM~19972085
> *wanker jackwagons have takin our site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (do you remember the good ole days before the ghost town)
> *


thats shit is too funny hydro where you find all this shit...lol.....
watch you dont trip over a cactus !! an dont swerve those are not dogs there just tumble weeds blowing around.......an every once in a while if you stop an listen the wind blow in l.i.l............. you will here the wispers of us calling you to face book....lol..... HYDRO.......


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 01:45 PM~19972361
> *thats shit is too funny hydro where you find all this shit...lol.....
> watch you dont trip over a cactus !!  an dont swerve those are not dogs there just  tumble weeds blowing around.......an every once in a while if you stop an listen the wind blow in l.i.l............. you will here the wispers of us calling you to face book....lol..... HYDRO.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 11:45 AM~19972361
> *thats shit is too funny hydro where you find all this shit...lol.....
> watch you dont trip over a cactus !!  an dont swerve those are not dogs there just  tumble weeds blowing around.......an every once in a while if you stop an listen the wind blow in l.i.l............. you will here the wispers of us calling you to face book....lol..... HYDRO.......
> *


 Are you kidding.. It was your tumble weed comment yesterday? that had me thinking about this shit every since.... (now about the music?) when i was a kid,
Rock and OG Heavy blues was my first real love. so in my teenage years I was always lookin for some other kind of sound. because I got bored very easy...
and this band got my attention.. the Police was not the first group of white guys 
to borrow from the jamican reggae sounds.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 27 2011, 01:56 PM~19972425
> *Are you kidding.. It was your tumble weed comment yesterday? that had me thinking about this shit every since.... (now about the music?) when i was a kid,
> Rock and OG Heavy blues was my first real love. so in my teenage years I was always lookin for some other kind of sound. because I got bored very easy...
> and this band got my attention.. the Police was not the first group of white guys
> to borrow from the jamican reggae sounds.. :biggrin:
> *


truth!! ... how about that jackwagon who called himself snow....lmfao..wanna be white jamacan idiot!! (informer) lmfao what a joke he was... he did last to long thank god. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 12:03 PM~19972478
> *truth!! ...  how about that jackwagon who called himself snow....lmfao..wanna be white jamacan idiot!! (informer)  lmfao what a joke he was... he did last to long thank god. :cheesy:
> *


 oh God, yes some of it was not pretty.. that shit was painful..

for every song in this world that i love? there is about 10 songs that makes me want
poke someone's eye's out...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the bitch is home, with new glass, alarm and beat.... 




















oh yeah , and a layer of snow... :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2011, 03:43 PM~19973664
> *the bitch is home, with new glass, alarm and beat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah , and a layer of snow... :uh:
> *


 I thought that was some kind of new window tint and matching paint? :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

70 degrees here, windows down top popped back... keep that fuckin snow!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 27 2011, 11:44 PM~19975691
> *70 degrees here, windows down top popped back...  keep that fuckin snow!
> *



:machinegun: 30's here. I'm done with winter. The sun can come out anytime now.


----------



## Esoteric

the good
1600$ with 150k on the clock

















the bad


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2011, 09:37 PM~19976379
> *the good
> 1600$ with 150k on the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That is good come up any way you slice it.. 
:uh: I tried to start my my 90 today.. it's been over a month since the last time I turned it over.. and it would not start..  I got fire but it seams to not get any fuel pump response?...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 27 2011, 11:03 PM~19977227
> *That is good come up any way you slice it..
> :uh:  I tried to start my my 90 today.. it's been over a month since the last time I turned it over.. and it would not start..   I got fire but it seams to not get any fuel pump response?...
> *


not to mention whoever buys it will be the second owner it was built for a executive it has a plaque on the dash


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2011, 09:37 PM~19976379
> *the good
> 1600$ with 150k on the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn score 

i hate you  












jk :biggrin: nice come up


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 28 2011, 01:53 AM~19978197
> *damn score
> 
> i hate you
> jk  :biggrin: nice come up
> *


im not buying it but theres a bunch of them in similar shape around here for soso prices


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 28 2011, 02:05 AM~19978225
> *im not buying it but theres a bunch of them in similar shape around here for soso prices
> *


looks like my next car is coming from Florida :run:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2011, 03:43 PM~19973664
> *the bitch is home, with new glass, alarm and beat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah , and a layer of snow... :uh:
> *


 thats alot fuckin snow.. ROLL CALL, Is it me? 
Or does it seem like our homie hearse has way more pictures of his 1/1 scale's
and resin pieces? than he does of his completed builds? 
WHAT'S THAT ABOUT? :biggrin: 
PS the Betty Davis 90 front end looks good in the back ground.. 
I remember when that grill, header panel and moldings would bring $1.500 in the streets...


----------



## dig_derange

anyone have TonioSeven's address they can PM me real quick? wanted to get his decals out today.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 28 2011, 01:09 PM~19980776
> *anyone have TonioSeven's address they can PM me real quick?  wanted to get his decals out today.
> *


sending pm.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> LISTEN TO THE WIND BLOW.... :sprint:


----------



## Hydrohype

> LISTEN TO THE WIND BLOW.... :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU TELL NO LIES MY FRIEND...
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 04:50 PM~19981381
> *YOU TELL NO LIES MY FRIEND...
> *


IT WAS A BAD ASS TUNE TOO! CANT REMEMBER WHO SANG IT THUOGH..SOME CHICK!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

GOT THE BONNI ALL PAINTED UP LAST NIGHT GIT THE FLAKE ONIT IT AN THE FUCKIN THING CAME OFF MY MY HANGER SET UP AN HIT THE FLOOR WET!! MAN AM I PISSED....ITS IN THE BUCKET AS I WRITE THIS...  COULD OF HAD IT CLEAR'D TODAY AN FINISHED BY FRIDAY...NOT NOW!! MAYBE NEXT WEEK :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Hydrohype pretty soon there will be no body left..

where will I get my guns? the next town.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 02:57 PM~19981428
> *IT WAS A BAD ASS TUNE TOO! CANT REMEMBER WHO SANG IT THUOGH..SOME CHICK!
> *


fleetwood mac the chick is Stevie Nicks
the song is called Chains.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 05:15 PM~19981534
> *fleetwood mac the chick is Stevie Nicks
> the song is called Chains.
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :thumbsup: YES SIR!!! COULDNT THINK OF HER NAME..HATE THAT SHIT WHEN ITS RIGHT ON THE TIP OF YOUR TOUNG AN YA REMEMEBER SHIT!! :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 02:59 PM~19981442
> *GOT THE BONNI ALL PAINTED UP LAST NIGHT  GIT THE FLAKE ONIT IT AN THE FUCKIN THING CAME OFF MY MY HANGER SET UP AN HIT THE FLOOR WET!! MAN AM I PISSED....ITS IN THE BUCKET AS I WRITE THIS...   COULD OF HAD IT CLEAR'D TODAY AN FINISHED BY FRIDAY...NOT NOW!! MAYBE NEXT WEEK :uh:
> *


 damm I have been there.. well at least you know it was an honest mistake..
it was more of an accident. and not a painter short coming..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 03:17 PM~19981544
> *:cheesy:  :yes:  :thumbsup: YES SIR!!! COULDNT THINK OF HER NAME..HATE THAT SHIT WHEN ITS RIGHT ON THE TIP OF YOUR TOUNG AN YA REMEMEBER SHIT!! :uh:
> *


 yea that shit Bugs me too.. It would be in the back of my head for days... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs

Someone needs to stop shopping at Pep Boys....
Next you'll see fuckin spinner hub caps


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 28 2011, 07:07 PM~19982398
> *Someone needs to stop shopping at Pep Boys....
> Next you'll see fuckin spinner hub caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REMENDS ME OF AL BUNDY'S CAR HE GOT FOR KELLY WHEN SHE TURN'D 16 ON MARRIED WITH CHILDREN WITH ALL THAT EXTRA SHIT..LOL...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 28 2011, 07:07 PM~19982398
> *Someone needs to stop shopping at Pep Boys....
> Next you'll see fuckin spinner hub caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH...MY...GOD! That has to be the WORST lookin car I have seen in my life...and Ive seen some fucked up shit! Theres an early 90s Lexus runnin around here with similar treatment...minus the wing and fender skirts :uh: :angry: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 12:15 PM~19980451
> *thats alot fuckin snow..  ROLL CALL, Is it me?
> Or does it seem like our homie hearse has way more pictures of his 1/1 scale's
> and resin pieces? than he does of his completed builds?
> WHAT'S THAT ABOUT?  :biggrin:
> PS the Betty Davis 90 front end looks good in the back ground..
> I remember when that grill, header panel and moldings would bring $1.500 in the streets...
> *


I got this funny taste in my mouth? I had it before but I dont know what it is?
(oh wait i know) Its my fuckin foot


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 04:44 PM~19982664
> *REMENDS ME OF AL BUNDY'S CAR HE GOT FOR KELLY WHEN SHE TURN'D 16 ON MARRIED WITH CHILDREN WITH ALL THAT EXTRA SHIT..LOL...
> *


I remember that shit... lmao


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 28 2011, 06:04 PM~19982784
> *OH...MY...GOD! That has to be the WORST lookin car I have seen in my life...and Ive seen some fucked up shit! Theres an early 90s Lexus runnin around here with similar treatment...minus the wing and fender skirts  :uh:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 yea this is proof positive that people should not sleep with there first cousins.. :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 28 2011, 05:01 PM~19982350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets go NASCAR racing... wait, this must be the hybrid model of the all-mighty retired school bus thats cut in back for a barbe-Q grille and a ladder for the penthouse seating.... 

god those were fun times... and the bus was painted camo colors ( who be redneckin' now)? LOL


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 02:59 PM~19981442
> *GOT THE BONNI ALL PAINTED UP LAST NIGHT  GIT THE FLAKE ONIT IT AN THE FUCKIN THING CAME OFF MY MY HANGER SET UP AN HIT THE FLOOR WET!! MAN AM I PISSED....ITS IN THE BUCKET AS I WRITE THIS...   COULD OF HAD IT CLEAR'D TODAY AN FINISHED BY FRIDAY...NOT NOW!! MAYBE NEXT WEEK :uh:
> *


 :0  :happysad: BF eats bondo/body work doesnt it?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 28 2011, 10:50 PM~19984513
> *:0    :happysad: BF eats bondo/body work doesnt it?!
> *


theres no bondo or filler in it! i did it with all plastic an ca glue.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 08:53 PM~19984553
> *theres no bondo or filler in it! i did it with all plastic an ca glue.
> *


whooo! your safe then! i know christine will be in good hands!! gettin her packaged up BTW!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 28 2011, 11:02 PM~19984679
> *whooo! your safe then! i know christine will be in good hands!! gettin her packaged up BTW!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## soloist

those pics of thos weird cars are on a web site called: molestedcars.com


----------



## BODINE

anyone buy coins?


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 09:15 PM~19982845
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/rev%201.jpg*


is that some kind of supersized BMF sheet :biggrin: for the BMF handicaps :biggrin: 


j/k bro , chrome lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 discoverd a new tip today an it works great try it out for yourselve...... :cheesy: 

i used 91% rubbing alcohol to remove the paint of my bonni...took it off in min... :wow: try out.... if its a an older paint job you will have to do some light sanding to get it going but after that its al good.. note.....IT HAS TO BE 91% RUBBING ALCOHOL... NOT THE 71 % STUFF... i got it at tops for about 2 bucks a bottle it took me 2 bottles to cover a 1/25 car.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 1 2011, 09:38 AM~19988110
> *:0 discoverd a new tip today an it works great try it out for yourselve...... :cheesy:
> 
> i used 91% rubbing alcohol to remove the paint of my bonni...took it off in min... :wow:  try out.... if its a an older paint job you will have to do some  light sanding  to get it going but after that its al good..  note.....IT HAS TO BE 91% RUBBING ALCOHOL... NOT THE 71 % STUFF... i got it at tops for about 2 bucks a bottle it took me 2 bottles to cover a 1/25 car.
> *


been doing that for years lol it works great on tamiya


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 1 2011, 01:50 PM~19988877
> *been doing that for years lol it works great on tamiya
> *


hell yeah it works great! :biggrin: i got another question...
can i take the air out of a reg rattle can an use the paint in my airbrush??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 1 2011, 12:03 PM~19988963
> *hell yeah it works great! :biggrin:  i got another question...
> can i take the air out of a reg rattle can an use the paint in my airbrush??
> *


yup easier to hook a straw to the tip and do it that way just let it sit for a hour before airbrushing


----------



## dig_derange

hey, what do u guys recommend I use to remove some 30 year old super glue bonds?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 1 2011, 03:36 PM~19989658
> *hey, what do u guys recommend I use to remove some 30 year old super glue bonds?
> *


If you're just trying to get the pieces apart, put it in the freezer for a couple hours and it should come apart pretty easy.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 1 2011, 03:38 AM~19986927
> *is that some kind of supersized BMF sheet  :biggrin: for the BMF handicaps  :biggrin:
> j/k bro , chrome lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 1 2011, 03:42 PM~19989720
> *If you're just trying to get the pieces apart, put it in the freezer for a couple hours and it should come apart pretty easy.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 1 2011, 02:03 PM~19988963
> *hell yeah it works great! :biggrin:  i got another question...
> can i take the air out of a reg rattle can an use the paint in my airbrush??
> *


I do it all of the time; that's the best way to get great results from Testors clear.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 1 2011, 02:42 PM~19989720
> *If you're just trying to get the pieces apart, put it in the freezer for a couple hours and it should come apart pretty easy.
> *


  never heard of that before. gonna try that shit tonight man!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 1 2011, 01:42 PM~19989720
> *If you're just trying to get the pieces apart, put it in the freezer for a couple hours and it should come apart pretty easy.
> *


  thats an old trick i learned long ago and still use!


----------



## mademan

well , looks like I will have less building time starting in the next few weeks. lately ive been putting up with allot of bullshit at work. I am a produce manager at a small grocery store, with the exception of leaving a few times to persue a career in youth care ( troubled youth) I have worked at this store for 10 years. I started there when I was 13 and climbed the ladder, being trained in everything, and eventually returning as manager. I finnally decided enough is enough when my boss, the part owner flipped out and threw tomatoes at me on saturday. I had to leave and take a walk to cool down, so that I didnt kick the f++k out of the sack of shit. I decided it is beter to give my resignation and leave with my dignity, then to put up with his shit, and end up wth charges.

My Brother in law has goten me a job working on the oil rigs in Alberta ( next province over) I fly into a camp and work 7 days there and 7 days home. The money is rediculous, and you eat like kings. Only thing is I gotta be away from my girl a week at a time.

So if you dont see me building, I will still be lurking checking out everyones builds while on downtime. feel free to drop me a pm and see whats up,also most of you have me on facebook.

sorry for the long ass Hydro post, hahaha


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2011, 08:44 PM~19993237
> *well , looks like I will have less building time starting in the next few weeks. lately ive been putting up with allot of bullshit at work. I am a produce manager at a small grocery store, with the exception of leaving a few times to persue a career in youth care ( troubled youth) I have worked at this store for 10 years. I started there when I was 13 and climbed the ladder, being trained in everything, and eventually returning as manager. I finnally decided enough is enough when my boss, the part owner flipped out and threw tomatoes at me on saturday. I had to leave and take a walk to cool down, so that I didnt kick the f++k out of the sack of shit. I decided it is beter to give my resignation and leave with my dignity, then to put up with his shit, and end up wth charges.
> 
> My Brother in law has goten me a job working on the oil rigs in Alberta ( next province over) I fly into a camp and work 7 days there and 7 days home. The money is rediculous, and you eat like kings. Only thing is I gotta be away from my girl a week at a time.
> 
> So if you dont see me building, I will still be lurking checking out everyones builds while on downtime. feel free to drop me a pm and see whats up,also most of you have me on facebook.
> 
> sorry for the long ass Hydro post, hahaha
> *


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2011, 09:44 PM~19993237
> *well , looks like I will have less building time starting in the next few weeks. lately ive been putting up with allot of bullshit at work. I am a produce manager at a small grocery store, with the exception of leaving a few times to persue a career in youth care ( troubled youth) I have worked at this store for 10 years. I started there when I was 13 and climbed the ladder, being trained in everything, and eventually returning as manager. I finnally decided enough is enough when my boss, the part owner flipped out and threw tomatoes at me on saturday. I had to leave and take a walk to cool down, so that I didnt kick the f++k out of the sack of shit. I decided it is beter to give my resignation and leave with my dignity, then to put up with his shit, and end up wth charges.
> 
> My Brother in law has goten me a job working on the oil rigs in Alberta ( next province over) I fly into a camp and work 7 days there and 7 days home. The money is rediculous, and you eat like kings. Only thing is I gotta be away from my girl a week at a time.
> 
> So if you dont see me building, I will still be lurking checking out everyones builds while on downtime. feel free to drop me a pm and see whats up,also most of you have me on facebook.
> 
> sorry for the long ass Hydro post, hahaha
> *


Dude I'd sue the bastard. Thats harassment and physical abuse. Who the f%&k gave him the right to do that. He just a ass wipe. Check with EOE for your rights you'd be surprized.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2011, 10:44 PM~19993237
> *well , looks like I will have less building time starting in the next few weeks. lately ive been putting up with allot of bullshit at work. I am a produce manager at a small grocery store, with the exception of leaving a few times to persue a career in youth care ( troubled youth) I have worked at this store for 10 years. I started there when I was 13 and climbed the ladder, being trained in everything, and eventually returning as manager. I finnally decided enough is enough when my boss, the part owner flipped out and threw tomatoes at me on saturday. I had to leave and take a walk to cool down, so that I didnt kick the f++k out of the sack of shit. I decided it is beter to give my resignation and leave with my dignity, then to put up with his shit, and end up wth charges.
> 
> My Brother in law has goten me a job working on the oil rigs in Alberta ( next province over) I fly into a camp and work 7 days there and 7 days home. The money is rediculous, and you eat like kings. Only thing is I gotta be away from my girl a week at a time.
> 
> So if you dont see me building, I will still be lurking checking out everyones builds while on downtime. feel free to drop me a pm and see whats up,also most of you have me on facebook.
> 
> sorry for the long ass Hydro post, hahaha
> *


sorry to hear about the asshole boss but good luck with he new job an all .. :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2011, 11:44 PM~19993237
> *well , looks like I will have less building time starting in the next few weeks. lately ive been putting up with allot of bullshit at work. I am a produce manager at a small grocery store, with the exception of leaving a few times to persue a career in youth care ( troubled youth) I have worked at this store for 10 years. I started there when I was 13 and climbed the ladder, being trained in everything, and eventually returning as manager. I finnally decided enough is enough when my boss, the part owner flipped out and threw tomatoes at me on saturday. I had to leave and take a walk to cool down, so that I didnt kick the f++k out of the sack of shit. I decided it is beter to give my resignation and leave with my dignity, then to put up with his shit, and end up wth charges.
> 
> My Brother in law has goten me a job working on the oil rigs in Alberta ( next province over) I fly into a camp and work 7 days there and 7 days home. The money is rediculous, and you eat like kings. Only thing is I gotta be away from my girl a week at a time.
> 
> So if you dont see me building, I will still be lurking checking out everyones builds while on downtime. feel free to drop me a pm and see whats up,also most of you have me on facebook.
> 
> sorry for the long ass Hydro post, hahaha
> *



I thought there was a shortage of tomatoes? :dunno: Anyway, Think of it as moving up in the world. And you will probably end up making more money than the tomato thrower. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2011, 08:44 PM~19993237
> *well , looks like I will have less building time starting in the next few weeks. lately ive been putting up with allot of bullshit at work. I am a produce manager at a small grocery store, with the exception of leaving a few times to persue a career in youth care ( troubled youth) I have worked at this store for 10 years. I started there when I was 13 and climbed the ladder, being trained in everything, and eventually returning as manager. I finnally decided enough is enough when my boss, the part owner flipped out and threw tomatoes at me on saturday. I had to leave and take a walk to cool down, so that I didnt kick the f++k out of the sack of shit. I decided it is beter to give my resignation and leave with my dignity, then to put up with his shit, and end up wth charges.
> 
> My Brother in law has goten me a job working on the oil rigs in Alberta ( next province over) I fly into a camp and work 7 days there and 7 days home. The money is rediculous, and you eat like kings. Only thing is I gotta be away from my girl a week at a time.
> 
> So if you dont see me building, I will still be lurking checking out everyones builds while on downtime. feel free to drop me a pm and see whats up,also most of you have me on facebook.
> 
> sorry for the long ass Hydro post, hahaha
> *


Sorry for the long ass Hydro post?  lol congrats on the new Job..
I really hope you find it to be rewarding.. to bad you could not get the vegetable 
pitcher on tape? so you could slip and fall and sue the whole store. or start seeing a head shrink and claim P.T.S.D.. but its cool you were the bigger man.. 








dose this picture make you think of anything? :biggrin: 
Hey Made every cloud has a silver lining .
After 7 days away from your girl? when you return, the two of you can play 
KETCHUP! (get it?)
and you can rent movies, like this one.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2011, 09:44 PM~19993237
> *well , looks like I will have less building time starting in the next few weeks. lately ive been putting up with allot of bullshit at work. I am a produce manager at a small grocery store, with the exception of leaving a few times to persue a career in youth care ( troubled youth) I have worked at this store for 10 years. I started there when I was 13 and climbed the ladder, being trained in everything, and eventually returning as manager. I finnally decided enough is enough when my boss, the part owner flipped out and threw tomatoes at me on saturday. I had to leave and take a walk to cool down, so that I didnt kick the f++k out of the sack of shit. I decided it is beter to give my resignation and leave with my dignity, then to put up with his shit, and end up wth charges.
> 
> My Brother in law has goten me a job working on the oil rigs in Alberta ( next province over) I fly into a camp and work 7 days there and 7 days home. The money is rediculous, and you eat like kings. Only thing is I gotta be away from my girl a week at a time.
> 
> So if you dont see me building, I will still be lurking checking out everyones builds while on downtime. feel free to drop me a pm and see whats up,also most of you have me on facebook.
> 
> sorry for the long ass Hydro post, hahaha
> *



sounds like a blessing in disguise brutha. wish you well!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2011, 08:44 PM~19993237
> *well , looks like I will have less building time starting in the next few weeks. lately ive been putting up with allot of bullshit at work. I am a produce manager at a small grocery store, with the exception of leaving a few times to persue a career in youth care ( troubled youth) I have worked at this store for 10 years. I started there when I was 13 and climbed the ladder, being trained in everything, and eventually returning as manager. I finnally decided enough is enough when my boss, the part owner flipped out and threw tomatoes at me on saturday. I had to leave and take a walk to cool down, so that I didnt kick the f++k out of the sack of shit. I decided it is beter to give my resignation and leave with my dignity, then to put up with his shit, and end up wth charges.
> 
> My Brother in law has goten me a job working on the oil rigs in Alberta ( next province over) I fly into a camp and work 7 days there and 7 days home. The money is rediculous, and you eat like kings. Only thing is I gotta be away from my girl a week at a time.
> 
> So if you dont see me building, I will still be lurking checking out everyones builds while on downtime. feel free to drop me a pm and see whats up,also most of you have me on facebook.
> 
> sorry for the long ass Hydro post, hahaha
> *














hey this could be your new avatar? j/k


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 2 2011, 10:58 AM~19997320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey this could be your new avatar? j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 2 2011, 01:58 PM~19997320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey this could be your new avatar? j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

i was bored and this shit was pissing me off








after


----------



## machio

Caint find da topic so I'm a post up,this dude Betocustoms,all I here is good things about,well its been three months and no 68 capriece,I ain't even woried bout the feria,the thing is,this dude/grown as man has no problem asepting cash,but don't answer pms,emails,what ever,I'm a give u two days and I'm a start a new topic,da shit list,and your going to be head lining..just my two cents...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 2 2011, 12:37 PM~19997193
> *Sorry for the long ass Hydro post?    lol  congrats on the new Job..
> I really hope you find it to be rewarding.. to bad you could not get the vegetable
> pitcher on tape? so you could slip and fall and sue the whole store. or start seeing a head shrink and claim P.T.S.D.. but its cool you were the bigger man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dose this picture make you think of anything? :biggrin:
> Hey Made every cloud has a silver lining .
> After 7 days away from your girl? when you return, the two of you can play
> KETCHUP!  (get it?)
> and you can rent movies, like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMFAO!! Hydro yousa fool bro! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 2 2011, 04:24 PM~19999478
> *LMFAO!! Hydro yousa fool bro!  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 2 2011, 08:04 PM~20000191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LMMFAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

stopped by the interior shop , they finally got down to business on the new interior...
:cheesy: :cheesy: 



old...  












new... :biggrin: it will have green buttons and piping, and the ''cadillac'' in the headrest will be done in peanut butter colored thread....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 2 2011, 07:41 PM~20001048
> *stopped by the interior shop , they finally got down to business on the new interior...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new... :biggrin: it will have green buttons and piping, and the ''cadillac'' in the headrest will be done in peanut butter colored thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you going old school :h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 2 2011, 08:34 PM~20001696
> *damn you going old school  :h5:
> *


yessir, 1993 date stamped gold back daytons, lona and sons 1st series wicked pumps from 95 or 96 with the clear tanks, chrome a arms extended the old school way in the center, the crushed interior, im building what i remember that got me into lowriding in the first place....


----------



## BODINE

if someone needs my yahoo its ... bodine_75


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 2 2011, 09:00 PM~20002028
> *yessir, 1993 date stamped gold back daytons,  lona and sons 1st series wicked pumps from 95 or 96 with the clear tanks, chrome a arms extended the old school way in the center, the crushed interior, im building what i remember that got me into lowriding in the first place....
> *


clear tanks are badass


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 2 2011, 06:12 PM~19998896
> *Caint find da topic so I'm a post up,this dude Betocustoms,all I here is good things about,well its been three months and no 68 capriece,I ain't even woried bout the feria,the thing is,this dude/grown as man has no problem asepting cash,but don't answer pms,emails,what ever,I'm a give u two days and I'm a start a new topic,da shit list,and your going to be head lining..just my two cents...
> *



x-2
i payed for a cadi back in Dec, after a couple people had already bought and recieved theirs. i still got nothin but excuses


----------



## undead white boy

call of duty black ops zombie map ascention is finally here on ps3. i got some hang time on it by myself and DAMN its fucking badass. guess im not gonna get all my builds done for the march show here now lol gotta do my fareshare of communist zombie busting you know its for the future of mankind lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 3 2011, 12:50 PM~20007172
> *call of duty black ops zombie map ascention is finally here on ps3. i got some hang time on it by myself and DAMN its fucking badass. guess im not gonna get all my builds done for the march show here now lol gotta do my fareshare of communist zombie busting you know its for the future of mankind lol
> *


 thats all well and good..but who is gonna protect us from the tomato's?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 3 2011, 12:54 PM~20007202
> *thats all well and good..but who is gonna protect us from the tomato's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uh the katsup manufactures


----------



## Hydrohype

can they be trusted? :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

can they be trusted? :uh:


----------



## mcloven

can someone bring up the bad trader post i cant find it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 4 2011, 11:23 AM~20013596
> *can someone bring up the bad trader post i cant find it
> *


How long you been here? Search function does work.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...13906&hl=trader


----------



## mo customs




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 6 2011, 04:53 PM~20029341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


where are the snow chains? :biggrin: 

someone just posted this on 1/1 glasshouse fest.. i fuckin thought it was someone else's car for minute... :biggrin: im loving that white wall burned on that 14 radial tire..
but i gets no respect out hear because everybody thinks that 13's are 
mandatory...








hey Rev those are Hercules or Remington? either way they are great size tires and hard as fuck to find out hear.. alot of people are not up on 175/70's..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 6 2011, 05:13 PM~20029496
> *where are the snow chains? :biggrin:
> 
> someone just posted this on 1/1 glasshouse fest.. i fuckin thought it was someone else's car for minute... :biggrin: im loving that white wall burned on that 14 radial tire..
> but i gets no respect out hear because everybody thinks that 13's are
> mandatory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HATE 13'S , AND CANT STAND THE FACT THAT SOME PEOPLE SACRIFICE SAFETY GRINDING DOWN THE BRAKE CALIPERS JUST TO FIT 13'S , WHEN A 14 WOULD LOOK JUST AS GOOD. I HAVE HAD 14'S ON ALMOST EVERY CAR IVE OWNED SINCE I WAS 16.... FUCK FOLLOWING THE HERD, SET YOUR OWN PATH TO FOLLOW...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 6 2011, 05:15 PM~20029511
> *I HATE 13'S , AND CANT STAND THE FACT THAT SOME PEOPLE SACRIFICE SAFETY GRINDING DOWN THE BRAKE CALIPERS JUST TO FIT 13'S , WHEN A 14 WOULD LOOK JUST AS GOOD. I HAVE HAD 14'S ON ALMOST EVERY CAR IVE OWNED SINCE I WAS 16.... FUCK FOLLOWING THE HERD, SET YOUR OWN PATH TO FOLLOW...
> *


 the guys out hear would put 13's on school bus... and then build a lifted non-hopper
that does not lay.. (you tell them to lay the car) and the nose will be in the stock 
hight position.. :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 6 2011, 05:22 PM~20029552
> *the guys out hear would put 13's on school bus...  and then build a lifted non-hopper
> that does not lay.. (you tell them to lay the car) and the nose will be in the stock
> hight position.. :uh:
> *


YEP , WHATS THE POINT OF 3 INCH EXTENDED UPPERS, AND A STACK AND A HALF OF COIL. THATS NOT A LOWRIDER , THATS A MUD TRUCK....


----------



## Esoteric

stuff my girl has been up to


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Latest w.I.p...and NO I don't trace either, I do measurements on each paper... I'll definitely make a few pro copies of this one to sell


----------



## Reverend Hearse

DO MY HEARSE!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 7 2011, 01:16 AM~20032012
> *Latest w.I.p...and NO I don't trace either, I do measurements on each paper... I'll definitely make a few pro copies of this one to sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2011, 12:17 AM~20032018
> *DO MY HEARSE!!
> *


You got dough? Money speaks. And I need money...a lot of it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 7 2011, 12:16 AM~20032012
> *Latest w.I.p...and NO I don't trace either, I do measurements on each paper... I'll definitely make a few pro copies of this one to sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some killer work.. :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

WE INTERRUPT THIS THREAD TO BRING YOU A SPECIAL REPORT.. :wow: 
(THIS JUST IN)
THE LAYITLOW BAD BOY KNOWN AS HYDROHYPE, AKA MARKIE DE 
AKA ANYSHIT, THE MODEL FORUM STEP CHILD HAS BEEN INDUCTED TO THE TEXAS BASED MODEL CAR CLUB
KNOWN AS 
LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS... 
A SPOKESPERSON FOR THE DEMENTED MODEL COLLECTOR, TOLD A.B.C NEWS
TODAY THAT HYDRO IS IN GOOD SPIRITS, AND LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING
TO WORK... AND HE ADDED... "THE SITE HAS ALWAYS BEEN GOOD TO HIM,
BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO NO LONGER BE AN ORPHAN" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 7 2011, 02:51 AM~20032703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE INTERRUPT THIS THREAD TO BRING YOU A SPECIAL REPORT.. :wow:
> (THIS JUST IN)
> THE LAYITLOW BAD BOY KNOWN AS HYDROHYPE, AKA MARKIE DE
> AKA ANYSHIT, THE MODEL FORUM STEP CHILD  HAS BEEN INDUCTED TO THE TEXAS BASED MODEL CAR CLUB
> KNOWN AS
> LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS...
> A SPOKESPERSON FOR THE DEMENTED MODEL COLLECTOR, TOLD A.B.C NEWS
> TODAY THAT HYDRO IS IN GOOD SPIRITS, AND LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING
> TO WORK... AND HE ADDED... "THE SITE HAS ALWAYS BEEN GOOD TO HIM,
> BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO NO LONGER BE AN ORPHAN" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 7 2011, 12:51 AM~20032703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE INTERRUPT THIS THREAD TO BRING YOU A SPECIAL REPORT.. :wow:
> (THIS JUST IN)
> THE LAYITLOW BAD BOY KNOWN AS HYDROHYPE, AKA MARKIE DE
> AKA ANYSHIT, THE MODEL FORUM STEP CHILD  HAS BEEN INDUCTED TO THE TEXAS BASED MODEL CAR CLUB
> KNOWN AS
> LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS...
> A SPOKESPERSON FOR THE DEMENTED MODEL COLLECTOR, TOLD A.B.C NEWS
> TODAY THAT HYDRO IS IN GOOD SPIRITS, AND LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING
> TO WORK... AND HE ADDED... "THE SITE HAS ALWAYS BEEN GOOD TO HIM,
> BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO NO LONGER BE AN ORPHAN" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 7 2011, 12:16 AM~20032012
> *Latest w.I.p...and NO I don't trace either, I do measurements on each paper... I'll definitely make a few pro copies of this one to sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## darkside customs

D, thats some serious shit there with the drawing skills bro...


----------



## Esoteric

saying good bye to the paintjob, itll be cobalt blue by fall


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 7 2011, 12:23 PM~20035034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your box full? 


What you charge to draw my car?


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 8 2011, 03:36 PM~20044086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 and there goes a shit load of work!! bye bye green! BTW how did you lay all that down ESO?! LOL and how long did it take?! now you're wipin it all off in nuthin flat!! :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 8 2011, 07:38 PM~20045973
> *:0 and there goes a shit load of work!! bye bye green! BTW how did you lay all that down ESO?! LOL and how long did it take?! now you're wipin it all off in nuthin flat!! :happysad:
> *


2 years, used a brush and a airbrush. i finished the quarter side already gonna finish the drivers side tomorrow then im gonna hit it with compound and a nice wax.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 6 2011, 11:51 PM~20032703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE INTERRUPT THIS THREAD TO BRING YOU A SPECIAL REPORT.. :wow:
> (THIS JUST IN)
> THE LAYITLOW BAD BOY KNOWN AS HYDROHYPE, AKA MARKIE DE
> AKA ANYSHIT, THE MODEL FORUM STEP CHILD  HAS BEEN INDUCTED TO THE TEXAS BASED MODEL CAR CLUB
> KNOWN AS
> LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS...
> A SPOKESPERSON FOR THE DEMENTED MODEL COLLECTOR, TOLD A.B.C NEWS
> TODAY THAT HYDRO IS IN GOOD SPIRITS, AND LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING
> TO WORK... AND HE ADDED... "THE SITE HAS ALWAYS BEEN GOOD TO HIM,
> BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO NO LONGER BE AN ORPHAN" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Now on to or next story.
The layitlow.com zombie vet has a reported sixty thousand confermed kills. Our insiders have told us that once he gets a gerch device and a hk21 he then goes on a rambo like rage and killes every undead thing walking. We sent our crew out to his house but when he left we tried getting him to talk and he brushed us off. He later came back with twenty packs of pepsi and four pizzas.


now to you dallas rains for our weather update.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 8 2011, 09:26 PM~20046999
> *Now on to or next story.
> The layitlow.com zombie vet has a reported sixty thousand confermed kills. Our insiders have told us that once he gets a gerch device and a hk21 he then goes on a rambo like rage and killes every undead thing walking. We sent our crew out to his house but when he left we tried getting him to talk and he brushed us off. He later came back with twenty packs of pepsi and four pizzas.
> now to you dallas rains for our weather update.
> *


 Lmao... Zombie, good times homie..


----------



## boskeeter

Its a bitch when your laying primer down outside and when its drying the wind comes out of no wear and off to the grass it goes


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Mar 9 2011, 11:11 AM~20051146
> *Its a bitch when your laying primer down outside and when its drying the wind comes out of no wear and off to the grass it goes
> *


Thats why whenever I paint, as soon as Im done layin a coat down and its drying, I take it inside and let it dry.... Ive had a couple take flight years ago, but I learned what to do....


----------



## darkside customs

21 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: darkside customs, MKD904, Trendsetta 68, CNDYBLU66SS, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, BODINE, vohelpe, TINGOS, dig_derange, PERDITION, Linc, jevries, 716 LAYIN LOW, soloist
about the busiest ive seen this place in a while....


----------



## Esoteric

hand buffed drivers side is cleaned starting passenger side tomorrow


----------



## boskeeter

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 9 2011, 05:52 PM~20052583
> *Thats why whenever I paint, as soon as Im done layin a coat down and its drying, I take it inside and let it dry.... Ive had a couple take flight years ago, but I learned what to do....
> *


And also check the weather lol. Got it all straightened out though


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Mar 8 2011, 09:26 PM~20046999-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to or next story.
> The layitlow.com zombie vet has a reported sixty thousand confermed kills. Our insiders have told us that once he gets a gerch device and a hk21 he then goes on a rambo like rage and killes every undead thing walking. We sent our crew out to his house but when he left we tried getting him to talk and he brushed us off. He later came back with twenty packs of pepsi and four pizzas.
> now to you dallas rains for our weather update.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gersh, crossbow, RPK
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Mar 9 2011, 04:55 PM~20053030
> *21 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: darkside customs, MKD904, Trendsetta 68, CNDYBLU66SS, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, BODINE, vohelpe, TINGOS, dig_derange, PERDITION, Linc, jevries, 716 LAYIN LOW, soloist
> about the busiest ive seen this place in a while....
> *


----------



## Esoteric

one panel left then im gonna look around for some rallys


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 10 2011, 06:54 PM~20062515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goin by this lil tidbit.. im the sickest motherfucker here... cough cough. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 10 2011, 09:54 PM~20062515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone from Louisiana? :biggrin: 
Washington state? Leave your damn dog alone. :barf: 
And you Cali boys need to knock off the bitchin paint jobs. Your polluting the air.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 11 2011, 01:11 AM~20064321
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of these days were all going to be driving something you designed. Nice skills.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 10 2011, 10:11 PM~20064321
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you getthe pic i sent you??? :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 10 2011, 10:44 PM~20063999
> *Anyone from Louisiana?  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: But I'm clean lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 11 2011, 01:40 AM~20064580
> *:wave: But I'm clean lol
> *


 :biggrin: Kind of makes you wonder if the statistics on that are true.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 10 2011, 08:44 PM~20063999
> *Anyone from Louisiana?  :biggrin:
> Washington state? Leave your damn dog alone. :barf:
> And you Cali boys need to knock off the bitchin paint jobs. Your polluting the air.
> *


I know huh!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

took my cups to work and powdercoated them.... :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

THIS GUY HAS ALOT OF NICE BUILT MODELS, EVEN BUILT SOME THE MODEL KING BOX ART. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Sven's World of Wheels; he's cool as hell too.


----------



## Esoteric

fuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 11 2011, 08:53 PM~20070499
> *fuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF? Where did you find that?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 11 2011, 05:54 PM~20070505
> *WTF? Where did you find that?
> *


family dollar


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 11 2011, 05:53 PM~20070499
> *fuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now take the coke out and put in the beer!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 11 2011, 06:55 PM~20070934
> *now take the coke out and put in the beer!
> *


my brother and i discussed it doing that will just open the door to free loaders not to mention its extra work


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 11 2011, 02:59 PM~20069287
> *THIS GUY HAS ALOT OF NICE BUILT MODELS, EVEN BUILT SOME THE MODEL KING BOX ART. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that''s a nice Buick..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 11 2011, 05:53 PM~20070499
> *fuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I WANT ONE HOW MUCH SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 11 2011, 07:55 PM~20070934
> *now take the coke out and put in the beer!
> *


NOOOOO put in some liquor :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 PM~20036322
> *saying good bye to the paintjob, itll be cobalt blue by fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIMS


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 12 2011, 12:41 AM~20072948
> *DAMN I WANT ONE HOW MUCH SHIPPED  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna see if i have em around here .....pensacola


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 10 2011, 09:44 PM~20063999
> *Anyone from Louisiana?  :biggrin:
> Washington state? Leave your damn dog alone. :barf:
> And you Cali boys need to knock off the bitchin paint jobs. Your polluting the air.
> *


but i likes the bitchin paint jobs :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 11 2011, 11:46 PM~20072997
> *im gonna see if i have em around here .....pensacola
> *


cool see how much they are


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 11 2011, 11:45 PM~20072994
> *NICE RIMS
> *


im switchin up to Rallys i like them better than 22s getting these


----------



## mcloven

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1967-Indy-Drag-Com...=item27b959e8da


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 12 2011, 03:07 PM~20075245
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1967-Indy-Drag-Com...=item27b959e8da
> *






looks like its box only


----------



## Esoteric

its official the world knows were retarded


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 12 2011, 03:34 PM~20076259
> *its official the world knows were retarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :wow: i guess the idiots didn't remember we dropped the first atomic bomb on them that wasn't enough payback or what ?

fuckin stupid ass people :machinegun:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 12 2011, 07:04 PM~20076389
> *wow  :wow:  i guess the idiots didn't remember we dropped the first atomic bomb on them that wasn't enough payback or what ?
> 
> fuckin stupid ass people  :machinegun:
> *


http://www.america.gov/st/washfile-english...768313e-02.html


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 12 2011, 09:14 PM~20077047
> *I dont seem to remember Japan lending us a helping hand with Katrina, WTC, Haiti. Just to name a few.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 12 2011, 09:20 PM~20077070
> *:yes:
> *


Is that agreeing with me? Please tell me if im wrong. I'm just speaking my mind. :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 12 2011, 09:22 PM~20077083
> *Is that agreeing with me? Please tell me if im wrong. I'm just speaking my mind. :biggrin:
> *


You were not right. Some may have not liked there amounts. They even sent or offered help in the gulf oil spill. But we have a law that prevents ships in our waters.


----------



## Esoteric

im not candybluss ss good but then again i drew this with a mouse


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 12 2011, 09:50 PM~20077244
> *im not candybluss ss good but then again i drew this with a mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that with MS paint?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 12 2011, 06:51 PM~20077251
> *Is that with MS paint?
> *


Corel


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 12 2011, 09:50 PM~20077244
> *im not candybluss ss good but then again i drew this with a mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 12 2011, 09:27 PM~20077106
> *You were not right. Some may have not liked there amounts. They even sent or offered help in the gulf oil spill. But we have a law that prevents ships in our waters.
> *


Thanks for setting me straight. I went ahead and did some research. 


http://www.america.gov/st/washfile-english...768313e-02.html


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 12 2011, 10:25 PM~20077402
> *Thanks for setting me straight. I went ahead and did some research.
> http://www.america.gov/st/washfile-english...768313e-02.html
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Esoteric

another one


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by PERDITION+Mar 12 2011, 06:27 PM~20077106-->
> 
> 
> 
> You were not right. Some may have not liked there amounts. They even sent or offered help in the gulf oil spill. But we have a law that prevents ships in our waters.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 07:25 PM~20077402
> *Thanks for setting me straight. I went ahead and did some research.
> http://www.america.gov/st/washfile-english...768313e-02.html
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Mar 12 2011, 07:50 PM~20077523
> *another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is cool where can i download the program


----------



## BiggC

Before and after pics from Japan. Roll your mouse over the pics starting from the right side.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-qu...beforeafter.htm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 12 2011, 09:29 PM~20078194
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> this is cool where can i download the program
> *


someone gave it to me, heres a rough sketch of one im working on


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 13 2011, 12:26 PM~20081002
> *someone gave it to me, heres a rough  sketch of one im working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

http://www.revell.com/contest/revellgearz....9e4614cab9aafb&


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 13 2011, 11:16 AM~20080948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i got turbo regal leftovers too.... its all i have left of mine...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

put on the new rubber and half of the front suspension.... 6 turns of 3-3/4 black magic springs, moog balljoints, 5/8 extension on the arms. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Mar 13 2011, 11:26 AM~20081002-->
> 
> 
> 
> someone gave it to me, heres a rough  sketch of one im working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 looks good
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Mar 13 2011, 12:52 PM~20081445
> *put on the new rubber and half of the front suspension.... 6 turns of 3-3/4 black magic springs, moog balljoints, 5/8 extension on the arms. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice center golds


----------



## Esoteric

fixed


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 13 2011, 04:14 AM~20077047
> *I dont seem to remember Japan lending us a helping hand with Katrina, WTC, Haiti. Just to name a few.
> *


You had whole rest of the big US for helping hand in Katrina. For the WTC I'm not gonna comment.

I know these weren't easy catastrophes and I'm gonna get a shitstorm now but this comment seemed a little bit dumb, no offence 

Japan is a little country in geographic scale and half of it is paralyzed now, nuclear powerplants don't work, big industries and companies are closed, there is lack of energy, lack of fuel, lack of food and water(even in Tokyo, stores are empty and electricity is shut down twice a day for hours), tens of thousands of people missing and probably dead...

... :| 


I wish I could go and give my helping hand to them.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 13 2011, 05:45 PM~20082024
> *You had whole rest of the big US for helping hand in Katrina. For the WTC I'm not gonna comment.
> 
> I know these weren't easy catastrophes and I'm gonna get a shitstorm now but this comment seemed a little bit dumb, no offence
> 
> Japan is a little country in geographic scale and half of it is paralyzed now, nuclear powerplants don't work, big industries and companies are closed, there is lack of energy, lack of fuel, lack of food and water(even in Tokyo, stores are empty and electricity is shut down twice a day for hours), tens of thousands of people missing and probably dead...
> 
> ... :|
> I wish I could go and give my helping hand to them.
> *


I fixed my comment did research and posted my findings on Japan. Yesterday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

im gonna hve to build these whips i keep drawing


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 13 2011, 02:45 PM~20082024
> *You had whole rest of the big US for helping hand in Katrina. For the WTC I'm not gonna comment.
> 
> I know these weren't easy catastrophes and I'm gonna get a shitstorm now but this comment seemed a little bit dumb, no offence
> 
> Japan is a little country in geographic scale and half of it is paralyzed now, nuclear powerplants don't work, big industries and companies are closed, there is lack of energy, lack of fuel, lack of food and water(even in Tokyo, stores are empty and electricity is shut down twice a day for hours), tens of thousands of people missing and probably dead...
> 
> ... :|
> I wish I could go and give my helping hand to them.
> *


x2 i wish i could  

wonder if any lolo's got fucked up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 13 2011, 02:49 PM~20081428
> *:cheesy:  i got turbo regal leftovers too.... its all i have left of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want that Turbo 6...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 13 2011, 05:20 PM~20082747
> *I want that Turbo 6...
> *


:no: i took those 2 off before i sold the car... keeping those for my collection of memories....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 13 2011, 04:26 PM~20082472
> *im gonna hve to build these whips i keep drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just scored an old built up van off evilbay almost like this!! :cheesy: only its not layed ouy!! lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

not feeling the bulldog look or the lay of it, it is sitting higher than stock..  i know the springs will settile a bit.. i am going to shim back the arms tomorrow, i ran out of dayight....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 13 2011, 06:15 PM~20083046
> *not feeling the bulldog look or the lay of it, it is sitting higher than stock..   i know the springs will settile a bit.. i am going to shim back the arms tomorrow, i ran out of dayight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good to me


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

how long should i wait to clear a model after painting it? 

or can i wait over night ? till tomorrow ?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 13 2011, 06:41 PM~20083230
> *how long should i wait to clear a model after painting it?
> 
> or can i wait over night ? till tomorrow ?
> *


usually overnight


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 13 2011, 06:43 PM~20083241
> *usually overnight
> *


x2! i spray and let it gas out for at least a day!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Board Message
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:
Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.


:uh: So tired of seeing this shit all the time! Fuckin update the servers already :|


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Mar 13 2011, 06:43 PM~20083241-->
> 
> 
> 
> usually overnight
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Mar 13 2011, 06:53 PM~20083327
> *x2! i spray and let it gas out for at least a day!
> *


thanks guys  

should i just do one quick coat then foil ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 13 2011, 10:35 PM~20083655
> *Board Message
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> 
> The error returned was:
> Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.
> :uh: So tired of seeing this shit all the time!  Fuckin update the servers already :|
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Just got that same damn message a few minutes ago.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 13 2011, 10:35 PM~20083664
> *thanks guys
> 
> should i just do one quick coat then foil ?
> *


Everyone has there own way of foiling. I foil before i put any clear on.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 13 2011, 10:36 PM~20083668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Just got that same damn message a few minutes ago.
> *




Just annoying as all hell. Seems like it's EVERYDAY. :|


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 13 2011, 07:35 PM~20083655
> *Board Message
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> 
> The error returned was:
> Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.
> :uh: So tired of seeing this shit all the time!  Fuckin update the servers already :|
> *


x2 
its been doing it like crazy this past week


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 13 2011, 10:37 PM~20083679
> *Everyone has there own way of foiling. I foil before i put any clear on.
> *




x2


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 13 2011, 07:37 PM~20083679
> *Everyone has there own way of foiling. I foil before i put any clear on.
> *


some peeps say it doesn't stick that's why i asked 

would you let it sit over night then foil or do it now then clear tomorrow ? :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i always base foil thenclear,you dont lose any detail that the thick clear would have buried, and it locks the foil down....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 13 2011, 11:09 PM~20084043
> *i always base foil thenclear,you dont lose any detail that the thick clear would have buried, and it locks the foil down....
> *



:h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 13 2011, 06:40 PM~20083212
> *looks good to me
> *


:no: i got a street car , not a hopper, that bulldog look aint for me, i dont feel like buying tires once a month, gonna shim that shit back about 1/2 inch and see where its at, might wind up just chroming the stock uppers and putting them back with no shims....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

thanks guys


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

good morning everyone!  

just wanted to say that L.I.L.'S SERVER IS A FUCKIN PEICE OF SHIT!!  

have a nice day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 14 2011, 09:56 AM~20087364
> *good morning everyone!
> 
> just wanted to say that L.I.L.'S SERVER IS A FUCKIN PEICE OF SHIT!!
> 
> have a nice day!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: agreed on server .... Total shitthis last week


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 13 2011, 08:29 PM~20084257
> *:no: i got a street car , not a hopper, that bulldog look aint for me, i dont feel like buying tires once a month, gonna shim that shit back about 1/2 inch and see where its at, might wind up just chroming the stock uppers and putting them back with no shims....
> *


as long as your extended and the wheels dont butterfly inward its good 

i just like to lock it up even like on my sisters caddy it sits the way yours does but locked up it looks nice n even


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

fuckin punks stole these lights from her back in sept. :machinegun:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 14 2011, 02:52 PM~20088259
> *fuckin punks stole these lights from her back in sept. :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are those like a JDM taillight?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 14 2011, 06:09 AM~20084043
> *i always base foil thenclear,you dont lose any detail that the thick clear would have buried, and it locks the foil down....
> *


X2 
Only thing is that clear makes the foil bit dull.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 14 2011, 12:35 PM~20088577
> *Are those like a JDM taillight?
> *


the atlezza's ?

they're euro taillights only 500-600 made


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 13 2011, 08:29 PM~20084257
> *:no: i got a street car , not a hopper, that bulldog look aint for me, i dont feel like buying tires once a month, gonna shim that shit back about 1/2 inch and see where its at, might wind up just chroming the stock uppers and putting them back with no shims....
> *


 trust me on this! YOU DO NOT WANT STOCK UPPERS ON A LIFTED CAR!
unless your running only 4 battery's and you hardly ever hit the switch?
I guarantee your gonna lock up the car, and see those front tires start to butterfly 
with that (my ball joints are breaking) look, within a couple weeks of driving!
and that is going to piss you off.. and for some reason the passenger side always 
looks worse than the driver side...KEEP THE TUCK AND USE THE SHIMS TO TASTE.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 14 2011, 01:10 PM~20088744
> *trust me on this! YOU DO NOT WANT STOCK UPPERS ON A LIFTED CAR!
> unless your running only 4 battery's and you hardly ever hit the switch?
> I guarantee your gonna lock up the car, and see those front tires start to butterfly
> with that (my ball joints are breaking) look, within a couple weeks of driving!
> and that is going to piss you off.. and for some reason the passenger side always
> looks worse than the driver side...KEEP THE TUCK AND USE THE  SHIMS TO TASTE.
> *


x2 

and i always wondered why it does that


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

if anyone finds any and wants to get rid of them pm me


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 14 2011, 01:10 PM~20088744
> *trust me on this! YOU DO NOT WANT STOCK UPPERS ON A LIFTED CAR!
> unless your running only 4 battery's and you hardly ever hit the switch?
> I guarantee your gonna lock up the car, and see those front tires start to butterfly
> with that (my ball joints are breaking) look, within a couple weeks of driving!
> and that is going to piss you off..   and for some reason the passenger side always
> looks worse than the driver side...  KEEP THE TUCK AND USE THE  SHIMS TO TASTE.
> *


my passenger side had a bad angle .. way worse than the driver side....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2011, 04:44 PM~20089377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Regal looks good bro...very close to ur 1:1. Great work!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Mar 14 2011, 01:54 PM~20089009-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2011, 02:44 PM~20089377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that regal is tight


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

If only I had this And a Camry I could do the whole family's pic


----------



## mo customs

FFF show in lake perris ca


----------



## mo customs

Yes it layn body on 30s stock floor body drop


----------



## mo customs




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2011, 03:40 PM~20089807
> *If only I had this And a Camry I could do the whole family's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who built this??? :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 14 2011, 07:15 PM~20091675
> *Yes it layn body on 30s stock floor body drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how does it steer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: I did bro...And btw.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Esoteric

debating on drawing a 80s cadi or box caprice done up gasser style


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 14 2011, 09:11 PM~20091630
> *FFF show in lake perris ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn those are some sick ass trucks!

Wuts that black truck with the Range Rover head/tailights? Ram 50/Might Max?


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 14 2011, 09:25 PM~20093105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i wanted a box but couldnt find one at the time so i got a elco  

can you do my dads subby next ? 

i think i would look sick with a blower and layed on some 24's


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 14 2011, 11:10 PM~20093906
> *:0 i wanted a box but couldnt find one at the time so i got a elco
> 
> can you do my dads subby next ?
> 
> i think i would look sick with a blower and layed on some 24's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not taking requests im just venting out ideas since i cant build models at this time, ps i wanna make a gasser out of a box chevy or a euro lac in 1:1


----------



## BODINE

:happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2011, 07:57 PM~20092155
> *:roflmao: I did bro...And btw.... :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cndy clowning with caprice...  what's up mo fo's? 
Eso that duce avi is bad ass... i liked that 62 when you first posted..

Split i feel you on the driver side tuck delima..
Hey what the fuck is up with layitlow THIRD WORLD LO-TECH BUDGET SERVER?
this shit is getting worse buy the day! I keep thinking its my ISP because I never 
pay the bill on time.. but I gave them bish's there partial payment this months..  
these Jackwagons need to get there shit together.. Roll Call On a real Server..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 14 2011, 11:15 PM~20093945
> *im not taking requests im just venting out ideas since i cant build models at this time, ps i wanna make a gasser out of a box chevy or a euro lac in 1:1
> *


ok it was worth a try lol 

thats a hard decision i think both would look good :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 15 2011, 01:51 PM~20092760
> *Damn those are some sick ass trucks!
> 
> Wuts that black truck with the Range Rover head/tailights? Ram 50/Might Max?
> *



its an 80s model hilux bro an pretty sure there range rover lights


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 12:25 AM~20094387
> *cndy clowning with caprice...   what's up mo fo's?
> Eso that duce avi is bad ass... i liked that 62 when you first posted..
> 
> Split i feel you on the driver side tuck delima..
> Hey what the fuck is up with layitlow THIRD WORLD LO-TECH BUDGET SERVER?
> this shit is getting worse buy the day! I keep thinking its my ISP because I never
> pay the bill on time.. but I gave them bish's there partial payment this months..
> these Jackwagons need to get there shit together.. Roll Call On a real Server..
> *


x2 on the damn server 

should make a donations paypal account for gary so ppl can donate for better server cus this shit aint cuttin it


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 14 2011, 01:10 PM~20088744
> *trust me on this! YOU DO NOT WANT STOCK UPPERS ON A LIFTED CAR!
> unless your running only 4 battery's and you hardly ever hit the switch?
> I guarantee your gonna lock up the car, and see those front tires start to butterfly
> with that (my ball joints are breaking) look, within a couple weeks of driving!
> and that is going to piss you off.. and for some reason the passenger side always
> looks worse than the driver side...KEEP THE TUCK AND USE THE  SHIMS TO TASTE.
> *



:biggrin: 

83 olds Delta 88 
2 pump, 4 dump 6 batts, 2 to the rear, 4 to the front!
8 inch rams up front, 12s in the rear..

stock spindles and conrols arm!!

daily driver!!

had lifts for about 2 years, 
i get the reverse butterfly effect! and yes, the passenger side is worse than the drivers. but i have never borken a ball joint! yet.

however, i dont drive locked up! only lock it up when im about to 3! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 12 2011, 06:50 PM~20077523
> *another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs

Yep 85 yota from art of noise truck/car club


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 15 2011, 08:20 AM~20095762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 83 olds Delta 88
> 2 pump, 4 dump 6 batts, 2 to the rear, 4 to the front!
> 8 inch rams up front, 12s in the rear..
> 
> stock spindles and conrols arm!!
> 
> daily driver!!
> 
> had lifts for about 2 years,
> i get the reverse butterfly effect! and yes, the passenger side is worse than the drivers. but i have never borken a ball joint! yet.
> 
> however, i dont drive locked up!  only lock it up when im about to 3! :biggrin:
> *


 with 4 to the nose? your ball joints are more than okay.. your lowers joints may brake one of these days, just from cornering stress and age... but if you extend those upper control arms? when you lock the car it will look like it was lifted yesterday :biggrin: especially with 12's in the back..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 09:05 AM~20096060
> *with 4 to the nose? your ball joints are more than okay..  your lowers joints may brake one of these days, just from cornering stress and age... but if you extend those upper control arms?  when you lock the car it will look like it was lifted yesterday :biggrin:  especially with 12's in the back..
> *


did i mention, i drive like an old lady!! 

the speedo is out by 20 kms, due to 13s! :biggrin: so when it says im doing 100km, im actually doing 80!! and i drive the speed limits acording to the cars speedo! and never go on the hwys! :biggrin: 

and in the city, we have posted 50-60km speed limits! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 15 2011, 09:12 AM~20096100
> *did i mention, i drive like an old lady!!
> 
> the speedo is out by 20 kms, due to 13s! :biggrin:  so when it says im doing 100km, im actually doing 80!!  and i drive the speed limits acording to the cars speedo! and never go on the hwys! :biggrin:
> 
> and in the city, we have posted 50-60km speed limits! :biggrin:
> *


 lol how does you daughter like dippin with her dad :biggrin: 
I wonder if you have as many pot holes as we do hear in cali?
( i like to drive slow too, but the glasspacks makes it hard to go slow)
i love having power to spare.. theres nothing like an american V8...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 10:51 AM~20096709
> *lol  how does you daughter like dippin with her dad :biggrin:
> I wonder if you have as many pot holes as we do hear in cali?
> ( i like to drive slow too, but the glasspacks makes it hard to go slow)
> i love having power to spare.. theres nothing like an american V8...
> *


x1234903583904271507409757108957


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 10:51 AM~20096709
> *lol  how does you daughter like dippin with her dad :biggrin:
> I wonder if you have as many pot holes as we do hear in cali?
> ( i like to drive slow too, but the glasspacks makes it hard to go slow)
> i love having power to spare.. theres nothing like an american V8...
> *


hahaha! she loves it! shes 6 years old and tells me "ok dad, drive with the fron way up, and the back all the way down cause its cool that way!"

"ok dad, the next road, do the 3 wheels! :biggrin: "


----------



## 06150xlt

Built 65 Impala 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Built-65-Impala-Lowrid...=item43a5dba361


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 15 2011, 11:19 AM~20096870
> *hahaha! she loves it!  shes 6 years old and tells me "ok dad, drive with the fron way up, and the back all the way down cause its cool that way!"
> 
> "ok dad, the next road, do the 3 wheels! :biggrin: "
> *


 THAT'S THE BEST KIND OF LOWRIDEING... I CAN FEEL HER SMILE ALL THE WAY OVER HEAR... gREAT JOB LINC...


----------



## Hydrohype

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hydrohype, 716 LAYIN LOW 
tROPHY BOY!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 02:11 PM~20097165
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Hydrohype, 716 LAYIN LOW
> tROPHY BOY!
> *


lol....i try. :happysad:


















SORRY BUT I HAD TO THROW THESE PIC'S IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 15 2011, 12:16 PM~20097195
> *lol....i try. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY BUT I HAD TO THROW THESE PIC'S IN THERE :biggrin:
> *


 YOUR EARNED THEM BIG HOMIE..

















bUYERS BEWARE.. THE MODEL HAWK IS ALWAYS LURKING...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

bUYERS BEWARE.. THE MODEL HAWK IS ALWAYS LURKING...
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 12:34 PM~20097331
> *YOUR EARNED THEM BIG HOMIE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bUYERS BEWARE.. THE MODEL HAWK IS ALWAYS LURKING...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Need a front end, rear axle, front suspension, and all the clear parts for this. I Also need an SS Monte steering wheel, and an LS bench seat.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2011, 06:33 PM~20098692
> *Need a front end, rear axle, front suspension, and all the clear parts for this. I Also need an SS Monte steering wheel, and an LS bench seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work Bro. What kit are those rally wheels from?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I think from the gsx kit...


----------



## mcloven

u need front and rear suspinson for that monty whats ur addy i got a set u can have and i think i got the stearing weel as well


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 14 2011, 08:51 PM~20092760
> *Damn those are some sick ass trucks!
> 
> Wuts that black truck with the Range Rover head/tailights? Ram 50/Might Max?
> *


80's toy with the range goodies!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2011, 05:43 PM~20099618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


damn that shit looks sick


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Mar 15 2011, 10:46 AM~20095928
> *Yep 85 yota from art of noise truck/car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sick! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

i love it when i see stuff like this on cars goes to show you dont need a dressed up whip to have fun with it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 02:34 PM~20097331
> *YOUR EARNED THEM BIG HOMIE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bUYERS BEWARE.. THE MODEL HAWK IS ALWAYS LURKING...
> *


thats funny how did i miss this...lol...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 15 2011, 08:21 PM~20101174
> *i love it when i see stuff like this on cars goes to show you dont need a dressed up whip to have fun with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha thats cool i miss playing mario cart


----------



## tunzafun

Anybody wanna buy an xbox 360? Bout 3yrs old...great condition. Only thing wrong is its missin one of the side pieces...nothin major tho.I never play it anymore so I dont really have a use for it. Comes with 2 controllers (one wireless, one wired), 2 games (project gotham racing 4 and nfs-pro street), all cables and an rf adapter (in case ur usin an OLD school tv ) -$120 o.b.o

Ill snap some pics tmw


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20101937
> *Anybody wanna buy an xbox 360? Bout 3yrs old...great condition. Only thing wrong is its missin one of the side pieces...nothin major tho.I never play it anymore so I dont really have a use for it. Comes with 2 controllers (one wireless, one wired), 2 games (project gotham racing 4 and nfs-pro street), all cables and an rf adapter (in case ur usin an OLD school tv ) -$120 o.b.o
> 
> Ill snap some pics tmw
> *


 :0 

mine got the rrod


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 15 2011, 11:44 PM~20102083
> *:0
> 
> mine got the rrod
> *


Ouch! This one dont....  :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 15 2011, 09:47 PM~20102111
> *Ouch! This one dont....   :biggrin:
> *


had since 06 so i guess it did its job


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 15 2011, 08:25 PM~20101225
> *thats funny how did i miss this...lol...
> *


 Because you were to busy hawking for models to buy? :wow:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 15 2011, 11:55 PM~20102183
> *had since 06 so i guess it did its job
> *


Oh yea u got a quite a bit of use out of her til she croaked  

My cousin bought his off ebay for $40 bucks 2 years ago. It had the full ring. He researched on how to fix it on youtube and found out by puttin a few pennies and i think thermal thread (think thats wut its called) on a certain part on the inside, would fix it. 2yrs later, still runs with no problems. Prolly the best $40 bucks hes ever spent lol


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 15 2011, 10:02 PM~20102248-->
> 
> 
> 
> Because you were to busy hawking for models to buy? :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Mar 15 2011, 10:04 PM~20102283
> *Oh yea u got a quite a bit of use out of her til she croaked
> 
> My cousin bought his off ebay for $40 bucks 2 years ago. It had the full ring. He researched on how to fix it on youtube and found out by puttin a few pennies and i think thermal thread (think thats wut its called) on a certain part on the inside, would fix it. 2yrs later, still runs with no problems. Prolly the best $40 bucks hes ever spent lol
> *


i got 3 rrod xbox's im thinking about selling them 
im playing on my sisters xbox lol 

i tried to do the penny thing but it didn't work


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 16 2011, 12:09 AM~20102330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i got 3 rrod xbox's im thinking about selling them
> im playing on my sisters xbox lol
> 
> i tried to do the penny thing but it didn't work
> *


I forgot how he did it, but it worked for him. There might have been some other stuff he done too but cant remember lol


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 15 2011, 10:09 PM~20102330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i got 3 rrod xbox's im thinking about selling them
> im playing on my sisters xbox lol
> 
> i tried to do the penny thing but it didn't work
> *


i changed the heatsink on one but once mine gives im gonna get the slim


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 15 2011, 10:30 PM~20102515
> *i changed the heatsink on one but once mine gives im gonna get the slim
> *


i heard those are worse


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*RIP OG...... NOBODY WILL EVER DO IT BETTER..... THIS SONG SAYS IT ALL.... *

 :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2011, 12:36 AM~20103499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP OG...... NOBODY WILL EVER DO IT BETTER..... THIS SONG SAYS IT ALL....
> 
> :angel:  :angel:  :tears:
> *


x2 man i cant believe it , its crazy r.i.p :angel:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## darkside customs

damn crazy. R.I.P. Nate Dogg


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## richphotos

R.I.P Nate dogg, Music world lost a legend.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:uh: fuckin l.i.l. server


----------



## Hydrohype

. i am out of glue and I am almost out of 
patients but i got a great name for my 51 bel air.




















(FENDER WELLS THESE NUTS!)
thats a better name than, AIRBORNE OFF MY BALCONY.. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just put a down payment on the 3rd car


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 16 2011, 03:44 PM~20107104
> *just put a down payment on the 3rd car
> *


:facepalm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 16 2011, 05:49 PM~20107135
> *:facepalm:
> *


What now?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 16 2011, 12:44 PM~20107104
> *just put a down payment on the 3rd car
> *


make sure you tell your mom thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

fasho


----------



## rollinoldskoo

For last nite :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 ya got me! :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 16 2011, 01:00 PM~20107213
> *:0 ya got me!  :roflmao:
> *


 glad to see u got a sense of humor now.... remember back in the days :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

BUOGHT THESE 22'S FOR THE WIFE'S TRAILBLAZER YESTERDAY...SO IM GOOD FOR MOTHERSDAY AN HER BIRTHDAY NOW...LOL...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 16 2011, 07:46 PM~20108574
> *BUOGHT THESE 22'S FOR THE WIFE'S TRAILBLAZER YESTERDAY...SO IM GOOD FOR MOTHERSDAY AN HER BIRTHDAY NOW...LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got pic of whole car?

got my wife chevy equinox ....dunno if 20-22s would look ok


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 16 2011, 09:47 PM~20109087
> *got pic of whole car?
> 
> got my wife chevy equinox ....dunno if 20-22s would look ok
> *


ILL GET YA ONE TOMORROW.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 16 2011, 10:13 PM~20109369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha thats cool as hell bro!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 16 2011, 08:46 PM~20108574
> *BUOGHT THESE 22'S FOR THE WIFE'S TRAILBLAZER YESTERDAY...SO IM GOOD FOR MOTHERSDAY AN HER BIRTHDAY NOW...LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can I have them for my F150? How much shipped? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 16 2011, 09:46 PM~20108574
> *BUOGHT THESE 22'S FOR THE WIFE'S TRAILBLAZER YESTERDAY...SO IM GOOD FOR MOTHERSDAY AN HER BIRTHDAY NOW...LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put some air in that tire man. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 16 2011, 10:28 PM~20110823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I still like the 62 wagon.. I would were that shit on a t shirt..


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 16 2011, 03:58 PM~20107704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mo customs




----------



## dig_derange

fuckin' hilarious...


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2270929406.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/2269571803.html


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey eso..do a 4x4... nothing too radically huge..just a good sized 4x4.


----------



## boskeeter

Just got back into building and quite possibly moving, lol. That and I'm going to go to cdl school before the end of next month. Guess with not much time to build I wont get burned out lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 17 2011, 12:28 AM~20110823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO ESO ! You car if i build this in model forum ? 

Something about this pic is calling to me !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Felt good to get the camera out today and enjoy the sunshine !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks good Dave. That 94 looks bad ass.


----------



## darkside customs

My head hurts from laughing so hard from that nasty ass thread....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 17 2011, 07:52 PM~20117260
> *YO   ESO  !   You  car  if   i  build   this  in   model  forum  ?
> 
> Something  about this   pic  is  calling  to me !
> *


you should i dont know when if ever will i get to build a model of it, i wanna build one too but i also wanna find a caddi and do it for real just to piss people off


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 17 2011, 09:44 PM~20118480
> *you should i dont know when if ever will i get to build a model of it, i wanna build one too but i also wanna find a caddi and do it for real just to piss people off
> *


  :angry:  Im mad already!


----------



## Hydrohype

what the fuck do they feed him! :uh: mom and dad must work in the Circus!


----------



## Hydrohype

there's a BUSH JOKE in there somewhere, I just dont know what it is?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 07:25 AM~20120478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck do they feed him! :uh:  mom and dad must work in the Circus!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

they adopted him from monkeys


----------



## Esoteric

WANT :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 18 2011, 07:51 AM~20120640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> they adopted him from monkeys
> *


 yea that a little creepy.. and what is that thing he is going after? a bug or something.
what ever it is ? it is about to get eaten..


----------



## ShowRodFreak

HELL YHEA !!!!!!!


http://www.delish.com/food/recalls-reviews...texas?gt1=47001


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Mar 18 2011, 10:31 AM~20121663-->
> 
> 
> 
> WANT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like those tires in the back
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 12:12 PM~20122295
> *yea that a little creepy.. and what is that thing he is going after? a bug or something.
> what ever it is ? it is about to get eaten..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just put some wings and a tail on him he will look just like the flying monkeys from 

WIZARD OF OZ !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 18 2011, 01:31 PM~20122731
> *i like those tires in the back
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> just put some wings and a tail on him he will look just like the flying monkeys from
> 
> WIZARD OF OZ !
> *


go kart tires he kind of took the fun out it when he said it doesnt skid that was the point of having big wheels when we were kids


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 18 2011, 12:15 PM~20122309
> *HELL YHEA !!!!!!!
> http://www.delish.com/food/recalls-reviews...texas?gt1=47001
> *


BEST SHIT YOU'LL EVER EAT


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 18 2011, 01:31 PM~20122731
> *i like those tires in the back
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> just put some wings and a tail on him he will look just like the flying monkeys from
> 
> WIZARD OF OZ !
> *


 no shit hah? no its even more creepy..

Hey ALL YOU FACEBOOK GUYS! AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT DID NOT KNOW YOU CAN LINK YOUR BUILD THREAD TO YOUR FACE BOOK PROFILE? SAY DAH MARKIE :uh: 
I FELT KIND OF REDUNDANT POSTING A PICTURE ON FACEBOOK WHEN i HAVE ALL THE SAME PICTURES AND MORE ON LAYITSLOW.. 
YES i SAID LAYITSLOW! SPEAKING OF WHICH.? WHEN LAYITSLOW'S SERVER 
IS CONSTIPATED? (LIKE EVERYDAY) i GUESS THAT MEANS THE LINK ON 
FACEBOOK MIGHT NOT NAVIGATE THE DIFFERENT PAGE'S OF OUR BUILD THREAD?
OH WELL, THATS WHAT i GET FOR THINKING... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 02:07 PM~20122929
> *no shit hah? no its even more creepy..
> 
> Hey ALL YOU FACEBOOK GUYS!  AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT DID NOT KNOW YOU CAN LINK YOUR BUILD THREAD TO YOUR FACE BOOK PROFILE? SAY DAH MARKIE :uh:
> I FELT KIND OF REDUNDANT POSTING A PICTURE ON FACEBOOK WHEN i HAVE ALL THE SAME PICTURES AND MORE ON LAYITSLOW..
> YES i SAID LAYITSLOW!  SPEAKING OF WHICH.? WHEN LAYITSLOW'S SERVER
> IS CONSTIPATED? (LIKE EVERYDAY) i GUESS THAT MEANS THE LINK ON
> FACEBOOK MIGHT NOT NAVIGATE THE DIFFERENT PAGE'S OF OUR BUILD THREAD?
> OH WELL, THATS WHAT i GET FOR THINKING... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt

Why not add it here too...

I'm looking for:

The decals from the MPC 71 Duster Mild & Wild, released in the early 70s or a really good scan of them so I can get em printed... since I can't find the kit. Help a brother out! I'm trying to build a car for my dad like the one he built. 

And a set of fat old slicks like these. Or any of the decals on this car, even if its only one of the sponser decals anything helps!
I'll get some really good pics of the decals tonight and post em up.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 17 2011, 05:11 PM~20117483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goddammit mini your knockoffs are on backwards!!!! sick as fuck tho :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Short little shitty video showing most of the bikes from last night's Thursday Night Ride






rode this with my son...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 18 2011, 08:34 PM~20125492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit da elco


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2011, 11:22 PM~20126579
> *Short little shitty video showing most of the bikes from last night's Thursday Night Ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rode this with my son...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gangster Cardio..


----------



## Esoteric

Deloran Spyder another if i had lottery money it would happen


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wow: 
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2273503388.html
:wow: 
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2273317964.html
:0 
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2273261765.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2273008798.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2272852397.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2271680570.html

this is nuts here
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2272787443.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2272952413.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2272350321.html
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/cto/2272344056.html


----------



## Hydrohype

this just hurts..


----------



## Tonioseven

Why?! Yours is just as nice!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 19 2011, 11:35 AM~20128745
> *Why?! Yours is just as nice!!
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

finally 16 about to have a job...cant wait till i get some project money


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 19 2011, 02:41 PM~20128786
> *x2
> *



X3. Nothing wrong with yours Markie.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 19 2011, 02:43 PM~20128796
> *finally 16 about to have a job...cant wait till i get some project money
> *



About dam time. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 19 2011, 01:43 PM~20128796
> *finally 16 about to have a job...cant wait till i get some project money
> *


Develop strong, focused saving habits. Girls will BE there so don't waste it on them.
Just tryin' to give you some old man advice.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 19 2011, 11:46 AM~20128810
> *Develop strong, focused saving habits. Girls will BE there so don't waste it on them.
> Just tryin' to give you some old man advice.
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:scrutinize:
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pts/2272956829.html


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

looking to buy a lathe to make my own parts an also to sell them..i have about 500.00 to spend... anyone have any ideas who make's a good one for a good price?? or if you have on who makes it an what do you think about the one you own..


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 19 2011, 03:38 PM~20129113
> *looking to buy a lathe to make my own parts an also to sell them..i have about 500.00 to spend... anyone have any ideas who make's a good one for a good price?? or if you have on who makes it an what do you think about the one you own..
> *



http://www.discountcampus.com/


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 19 2011, 03:38 PM~20129113
> *looking to buy a lathe to make my own parts an also to sell them..i have about 500.00 to spend... anyone have any ideas who make's a good one for a good price?? or if you have on who makes it an what do you think about the one you own..
> *




http://www.harborfreight.com/7-inch-x-10-i...athe-93212.html


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 19 2011, 03:38 PM~20129113
> *looking to buy a lathe to make my own parts an also to sell them..i have about 500.00 to spend... anyone have any ideas who make's a good one for a good price?? or if you have on who makes it an what do you think about the one you own..
> *



http://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-1-multip...feed-44142.html


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 19 2011, 02:45 PM~20129161
> *http://www.discountcampus.com/
> *


 :0 :wow: dang im wanting to buy one like 5-8 hundred not 5 grand...lol....its just for makin model parts im not going to open up a shop..  thanks anyways bro...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 19 2011, 02:50 PM~20129196
> *http://www.harborfreight.com/7-inch-x-10-i...athe-93212.html
> *


ahhhh now this is more like it!! but are they any good?? does anyone have or used these harbor freught lathe's?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 19 2011, 03:54 PM~20129229
> *ahhhh now this is more like it!! but are they any good?? does anyone have or used these harbor freught lathe's?
> *


I have not, but I have heard with a little work they do a good job.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 19 2011, 03:54 PM~20129229
> *ahhhh now this is more like it!! but are they any good?? does anyone have or used these harbor freught lathe's?
> *



At one time MR. Biggs was going to buy one. You could pm him to see. Or FB.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 19 2011, 03:38 PM~20129113
> *looking to buy a lathe to make my own parts an also to sell them..i have about 500.00 to spend... anyone have any ideas who make's a good one for a good price?? or if you have on who makes it an what do you think about the one you own..
> *




http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...play.php?f=1774


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 19 2011, 11:35 AM~20128745
> *Why?! Yours is just as nice!!
> *


THANKS GUYS,, DONT GET ME WRONG, IN THIS DAY AND AGE/ i AM GLAD TO 
TO HAVE A CAR, (ANY CAR) I AM LUCKY TO STILL BE ALIVE AND STILL HAVE MY 
FREEDOM/ AND HAVE GOT MYSELF OUT OF THE HUSTLE GAME WITHOUT TELLING ON 
ANYBODY..(YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN?) I CAN LOOK AT MYSELF IN THE MIRROR
AND LIKE WHO i SEE.. AND NOT HAVE TO LOOK OVER MY SHOULDER ALL THE DAMM TIME.. BUT i LIVE ON A BUDGET THAT I NEVER WOULD HAVE TOLERATED A FEW YEARS AGO..

MY CAR IS A FIXER UPPER COMPARED TO THESE FOOLS... i SEEN THE BLUE ONE 
UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL.. :biggrin: IT IS TIGHT AND CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT.
COMPLETELY RUST FREE.. NO SCRATCH'S NO DINGS NO WHERE.. SO FUCKIN OG
IT HURTS.. THE ONLY PROBLEM i HAVE WITH THAT CAR IS? 
IT HAS NO MOLDING OR BUMPER GUARDS,, THAT IS ONE OF MY PET PEAVE'S..
BUT OTHER THAN THAT I LIKE ALL THREE OF THESE CARS MORE THAN THOSE 
(CAR SHOW MARRY GO ROUND RIDER'S) THAT ARE ALL CHROMED OUT WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKES EVERYWHERE AND MURALS ON THE FIREWALL AND DOOR JAMS.. SITTING ON TALL ASS COILS SO THE CAR DONT LAY... BUT THE CAR DONT HOP TYPE TROPHY CARS.. ONE DAY i WANT MY SHIT TO BE AS CLEAN AS THESE FOOLS.. SAME COLOR...PAINT WITH JUST A HINT OF PURPLE PEARL..SAME VINYL TOP.. CHROME ON THE BOTTOM.. SAME 400 UNDER THE HOOD.. NICELY DETAILED.. BUT NOT OVERDRESSED WITH CHROME.. STILL BLOWING AIR..
WITH AN ISKY CAM.. POP UP PISTONS. PERFORMANCE IGNITION, HEADERS
EDEL MANIFOLD AND HOLLY 4 BANGER.. AND FLAME THROWERS COMING OUT OF MY GLASSPACKS... THEN I WILL PUT ON MY SCRAPE PLATE.
THAT CAME OFF OF MY 78 CADI.. MAYBE THEN I WILL CHANGE MY (MARKIE PLAQUE) TO A MAJESTICS PLAQUE.. BUT i WILL STILL DRIVE MY SHIT. AND LAY IT DOWN AT EVERY RED LIGHT, AND POP IT UP WHEN THE LIGHT TURNS GREEN..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 19 2011, 12:54 PM~20129229
> *ahhhh now this is more like it!! but are they any good?? does anyone have or used these harbor freught lathe's?
> *


Sherlines are better


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 19 2011, 04:26 PM~20129431
> *Sherlines are better
> *


True. 

Cheapest Sherline is around 1k.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 19 2011, 01:30 PM~20129456
> *True.
> 
> Cheapest Sherline is around 1k.
> *


the one micro mark isnt bad either i saw it at ihobby one time its well built


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 19 2011, 04:33 PM~20129483
> *the one micro mark isnt bad either i saw it at ihobby one time its well built
> *


Yes, thers is good also. Harbor Freight sells one thats about the same you just have to find the one with metal gears.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...2,41.81,,1,1.03


Was taking a walk through the streets of Tokyo, Japan and came across this sticking out of someones garage.


----------



## Esoteric

still gotta color it in


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 19 2011, 07:43 PM~20130679
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...2,41.81,,1,1.03
> Was taking a walk through the streets of Tokyo, Japan and came across this sticking out of someones garage.
> *


Nice Subaru!!! :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 19 2011, 09:11 PM~20130848
> *Nice Subaru!!! :wow:
> *



:yes:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 19 2011, 01:17 PM~20129379
> *THANKS GUYS,,  DONT GET ME WRONG, IN THIS DAY AND AGE/ i AM GLAD TO
> TO HAVE A CAR, (ANY CAR) I AM LUCKY TO STILL BE ALIVE AND STILL HAVE MY
> FREEDOM/ AND HAVE GOT MYSELF OUT OF THE HUSTLE GAME WITHOUT TELLING ON
> ANYBODY..(YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN?)  I CAN LOOK AT MYSELF IN THE MIRROR
> AND LIKE WHO i SEE.. AND NOT HAVE TO LOOK OVER MY SHOULDER ALL THE DAMM TIME.. BUT i LIVE ON A BUDGET THAT I NEVER WOULD HAVE TOLERATED A FEW YEARS AGO..
> 
> MY CAR IS A FIXER UPPER COMPARED TO THESE FOOLS... i SEEN THE BLUE ONE
> UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL.. :biggrin:  IT IS TIGHT AND CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT.
> COMPLETELY RUST FREE.. NO SCRATCH'S NO DINGS NO WHERE.. SO FUCKIN OG
> IT HURTS.. THE ONLY PROBLEM i HAVE WITH THAT CAR IS?
> IT HAS NO MOLDING OR BUMPER GUARDS,, THAT IS ONE OF MY PET PEAVE'S..
> BUT OTHER THAN THAT I LIKE ALL THREE OF THESE CARS MORE THAN THOSE
> (CAR SHOW MARRY GO ROUND RIDER'S) THAT ARE ALL CHROMED OUT WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKES EVERYWHERE AND MURALS ON THE FIREWALL AND DOOR JAMS..  SITTING ON TALL ASS COILS SO THE CAR DONT LAY... BUT THE CAR DONT HOP TYPE TROPHY CARS..    ONE DAY i WANT MY SHIT TO BE AS CLEAN AS THESE FOOLS..  SAME COLOR...PAINT WITH  JUST A HINT OF PURPLE PEARL..SAME VINYL TOP.. CHROME ON THE BOTTOM..  SAME 400 UNDER THE HOOD.. NICELY DETAILED..  BUT NOT OVERDRESSED WITH CHROME..  STILL BLOWING AIR..
> WITH AN ISKY CAM.. POP UP PISTONS. PERFORMANCE IGNITION, HEADERS
> EDEL MANIFOLD AND HOLLY 4 BANGER.. AND FLAME THROWERS COMING OUT OF MY GLASSPACKS...  THEN I WILL PUT ON MY SCRAPE PLATE.
> THAT CAME OFF OF MY 78 CADI.. MAYBE THEN I WILL CHANGE MY (MARKIE PLAQUE) TO A MAJESTICS PLAQUE..  BUT i WILL STILL DRIVE MY SHIT. AND LAY IT DOWN AT EVERY RED LIGHT, AND POP IT UP WHEN THE LIGHT TURNS GREEN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

is that at Elysian park ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

this may be my new toy soon... just wondering if anyone would be interested in some pumps for now untill i get this thing all figured out then ill get into oil filters, dumps, engine pulleys, just some lil stuff..


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 20 2011, 11:33 AM~20133733
> *this may be my new toy soon... just wondering if anyone would be interested in some pumps  for now untill i get this thing all figured out then ill get into oil filters, dumps, engine pulleys, just some lil stuff..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice, I see you found one. I would suggest later on you get a 4 jaw chuck, and a dial indicator.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 20 2011, 10:47 AM~20133782
> *Very nice, I see you found one. I would suggest later on you get a 4 jaw chuck, and a dial indicator.
> *


this is new to me so i have to ask why is that? cause i can upgrade to that for about another 2 hundred bucks


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 20 2011, 11:49 AM~20133806
> *this is new to me so i have to ask why is that? cause i can upgrade to that for about another 2 hundred bucks
> *



Then 4 jaw allows you to better center the part. The dial indicator allows you to check for runout.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 20 2011, 11:01 AM~20133860
> *Then 4 jaw allows you to better center the part. The dial indicator allows you to check for runout.
> *


my bad i just the website again an all the lathe's this small are all 3 jaw's....
what is the run out mean? again this is all new to me.. :banghead:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 20 2011, 12:04 PM~20133877
> *my bad i just the website again an all the lathe's this small are all 3 jaw's....
> what is the run out mean? again this is all new to me..  :banghead:
> *


runout=how much you could be off on your cut. May read like 1'' in at one end then the other end may be down to 14/16.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 20 2011, 11:09 AM~20133913
> *runout=how much you could be off on your cut.  May read like 1'' in at one end then the other end may be down to 14/16.
> *


koo..good to know..im gonna buy the same lathe but get it with a digi read out also..shit that jumps the price up alot...lol. but well worth it.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 20 2011, 12:13 PM~20133942
> *koo..good to know..im gonna buy the same lathe but get it with a digi read out also..shit that jumps the price up alot...lol. but well worth it.
> *


True. My first link was to some cnc stuff. Didn't look at it again till you posted the 4000a. My bad. :happysad:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 20 2011, 12:13 PM~20133942
> *koo..good to know..im gonna buy the same lathe but get it with a digi read out also..shit that jumps the price up alot...lol. but well worth it.
> *


If you don't have one get a good set of calipers.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric

if you were born after 94 you wont get it


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Check out Micro Mart


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone use Jevries wire wheels on there builds? I would like to see what they look like on a build.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2011, 06:29 PM~20137284
> *Anyone use Jevries wire wheels on there builds? I would like to see what they look like on a build.
> *


x2!! i didnt make it in time for the last run of wheels! :happysad: anyone send them to get them plated?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 20 2011, 12:36 PM~20135025
> *if you were born after 94 you wont get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  1980 here and i dont get it?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 20 2011, 09:42 PM~20137436
> * 1980 here and i dont get it?!
> *



Same here.


----------



## Esoteric

The Maxx old school MTV shit from liquid television


----------



## BODINE

beach today


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 20 2011, 10:14 PM~20137848
> *The Maxx old school MTV shit from liquid television
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:dunno: Hmm dont remember that show.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 20 2011, 10:26 PM~20137970
> *beach today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Damn you. Been getting teased here with 50's,60's for the past week. Now it's going back to the 30's this week.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2011, 09:31 PM~20138016
> *:uh: Damn you. Been getting teased here with 50's,60's for the past week. Now it's going back to the 30's this week.
> *


In the mid 70's here in KY


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 20 2011, 10:45 PM~20138142
> *In the mid 70's here in KY
> *


Well, :machinegun: you too. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2011, 08:31 PM~20138016
> *:uh: Damn you. Been getting teased here with 50's,60's for the past week. Now it's going back to the 30's this week.
> *


think it was bout 83 here today :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2011, 09:45 PM~20138147
> *Well, :machinegun:  you too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 20 2011, 07:30 PM~20138007
> *:dunno: Hmm dont remember that show.
> *


mtv has all the episodes
http://www.mtv.com/videos/the-maxx-episode...html#vid=381464


----------



## Hydrohype

Its been raining cats and dog's hear.. This car was painted years ago, but its been sitting in my cabinet waiting for me to make into a hopper.. so i started cutting a frame about 2 hours ago.. then I stopped.. fuck i dont feel like all the cutting and drilling and string, and trial and error,, I am just burnt.. i think I will put it on a 65 frame and call it a day? or better yet? toss this warped body.. and repaint another 
glasshouse to match my car. that is not warped... but until I figure out that servo shit?
I think I am done with hoppers that have u-bars in the back..


----------



## rollindeep408

> Anyone use Jevries wire wheels on there builds? I would like to see what they look like on a build.





> x2!! i didnt make it in time for the last run of wheels! :happysad: anyone send them to get them plated?!



































































[/quote]


----------



## rollindeep408

[/quote]


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 20 2011, 08:46 PM~20138690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been raining cats and dog's hear..  This car was painted years ago, but its been sitting in my cabinet waiting for me to make into a hopper.. so i started cutting a frame about 2 hours ago..  then I stopped..  fuck i dont feel like all the cutting  and drilling and string, and trial and error,, I am just burnt..  i think I will put it on a 65 frame and call it a day? or better yet? toss this warped body.. and repaint another
> glasshouse to match my car. that is not warped... but until I figure out that servo shit?
> I think I am done with hoppers that have u-bars in the back..
> *


ill take it :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

>


[/quote]



DAAAAMMMNNNNNN! Thats one sweet ride bro!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 20 2011, 09:35 PM~20139220
> *ill take it  :biggrin:
> *


$20 you can have it.. but look close at the left side the quarter has a small bow
from the heater.. But 
It's already painted chromed and cleared..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 21 2011, 09:40 AM~20141909
> *$20 you can have it.. but look close at the left side the quarter has a small bow
> from the heater.. But
> It's already painted chromed and cleared..
> *


  still looks good though


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hey theres a 75 resin caprice on ebay body interior an some other stuff for $20.00 :wow: plus like 6 bucks shipping.. get while ya can! before its gone.. :happysad:


----------



## EVIL C

I was thinking about a 76 caprice ht into a vert .So what top and boot would work on it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

finally got a job


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow: CRAZY! :wow:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-DOZEN-JO-HAN-CADILLA...=item3365b047ad


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 21 2011, 08:28 PM~20145553
> *:wow: CRAZY! :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-DOZEN-JO-HAN-CADILLA...=item3365b047ad
> *


i see the price came down a couple hundred :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 21 2011, 04:18 PM~20144978
> *I was thinking about a 76 caprice ht into a vert .So what top and boot would work on it?
> *


I been toyin with that idea also.... doin the blue vert that was on the cover of Lowrider Mag last year....


----------



## Tonioseven

I want one but I ain't payin' crazy $$$ for one. I just want to build it.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 20 2011, 07:14 PM~20137848
> *The Maxx old school MTV shit from liquid television
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 OK YAH!! i remember this now!! liquid t.v. was the shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 21 2011, 07:40 PM~20145671
> *i see the price came down a couple hundred :happysad:
> *


That is a new lower price!? WTF!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2011, 03:41 PM~20145688
> *I want one but I ain't payin' crazy $$$ for one. I just want to build it.
> *


no kiddin.... thats not that much of a deal.... about $45 each.... you can find that pretty easily.... for a case deal should be a lot less :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=rollindeep408,Mar 20 2011, 06:11 PM~20138977











damn those wheels really have the right look...  they REALLY need to be mass-produced


----------



## 8-Ball

i saw those promos also they was asking 750 before i think. to me thats way to much ill keep looking they would probably be better off separating them


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 21 2011, 09:40 PM~20145671
> *i see the price came down a couple hundred :happysad:
> *


I swear i saw that listed last month sometime. The price was a bit higher though then. Around 7 and some change.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 21 2011, 08:03 PM~20146535
> *quote=rollindeep408,Mar 20 2011, 06:11 PM~20138977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn those wheels really have the right look...   they REALLY need to be mass-produced
> *


pegasus said they really cant with their tooling


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 21 2011, 07:08 PM~20147906
> *pegasus said they really cant with their tooling
> *


DUH new tooling :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 21 2011, 06:28 PM~20145553
> *:wow: CRAZY! :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-DOZEN-JO-HAN-CADILLA...=item3365b047ad
> *


 its still to high.. 77-79 coups are rolex's but there $ value for mint cond/ is now around $35- $60.. long gone are the days when they were bringing $70-$100...
I will say this though.. $20 shipping on 12 cars is hella good....


----------



## BODINE

IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD DONATE $$$ TO ME TO HELP A FRIEND OUT ?

I CAN GIVE MY PAYPAL INFO , MIGHT GET TO GO SEE HIM WED. ...HE GOT TRANSFERED FURTHER AWAY CUZ OF HOW SEVERE IT WAS ...

HAVENT ASKED HIM IF GIVING HIS NAME OUT IS OK ...LOTS OF U KNOW ME ON HERE ...DUNNO WHAT I COULD DO TO PROVE ITS GOING TO HIM ...his name on here is 90towncar

FEW NIGHTS AGO BOUT 1AM HE GOT WOKE UP TO HOUSE ON FIRE HIS GF GOT OUT HE TRIED TO PUT FIRE OUT SOME WITH HOSE ...TOOK FIRE DEPT BOUT 30 MIN TO GET THERE ....HE WOUND UP WITH 2ND-3RD DEGREE BURNS ...

NOW AT A BURN CENTER AND NEEDS SURGERY ....THEY LOST EVERYTHING AND WAS RENTING A HOUSE ....AND NO RENTERS INSURANCE...SO ALL THEY HAVE IS THERE VEHICHLES ...AND WHATS IN ACCOUNT...

I KNOW NEWS SAYS BURNS TO LEG , BUT ALSO BURNS /BLISTERS ON ARMS , HANDS , BACK OF NECK 

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories...vid_14538.shtml

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148448
> *IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD DONATE $$$ TO ME TO HELP A FRIEND OUT ?
> 
> I CAN GIVE MY PAYPAL INFO , MIGHT GET TO GO SEE HIM WED. ...HE GOT TRANSFERED FURTHER AWAY CUZ OF HOW SEVERE IT WAS ...
> 
> HAVENT ASKED HIM IF GIVING HIS NAME OUT IS OK ...LOTS OF U KNOW ME ON HERE ...DUNNO WHAT I COULD DO TO PROVE ITS GOING TO HIM ...
> 
> FEW NIGHTS AGO BOUT 1AM HE GOT WOKE UP TO HOUSE ON FIRE HIS GF GOT OUT HE TRIED TO PUT FIRE OUT SOME WITH HOSE ...TOOK FIRE DEPT BOUT 30 MIN TO GET THERE ....HE WOUND UP WITH 2ND-3RD DEGREE BURNS ...
> 
> NOW AT A BURN CENTER AND NEEDS SURGERY ....THEY LOST EVERYTHING AND WAS RENTING A HOUSE ....AND NO RENTERS INSURANCE...SO ALL THEY HAVE IS THERE VEHICHLES ...AND WHATS IN ACCOUNT...
> 
> I KNOW NEWS SAYS BURNS TO LEG , BUT ALSO BURNS /BLISTERS ON ARMS , HANDS , BACK OF NECK
> 
> http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories...vid_14538.shtml
> *


if anyone could give pm me for paypal , $1,$2$3,$4, $5 ...anything !!!


----------



## boskeeter

Well I'm off to cdl school in 2 weeks


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 21 2011, 11:45 PM~20148693
> *if anyone could give pm me for paypal , $1,$2$3,$4, $5 ...anything !!!
> *


In April, $5
I hope your friend pulls through, and his girl dont leave...
Im glad no body else was hurt.. especially kid's...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 22 2011, 02:05 AM~20148448
> *IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD DONATE $$$ TO ME TO HELP A FRIEND OUT ?
> 
> I CAN GIVE MY PAYPAL INFO , MIGHT GET TO GO SEE HIM WED. ...HE GOT TRANSFERED FURTHER AWAY CUZ OF HOW SEVERE IT WAS ...
> 
> HAVENT ASKED HIM IF GIVING HIS NAME OUT IS OK ...LOTS OF U KNOW ME ON HERE ...DUNNO WHAT I COULD DO TO PROVE ITS GOING TO HIM ...
> 
> FEW NIGHTS AGO BOUT 1AM HE GOT WOKE UP TO HOUSE ON FIRE HIS GF GOT OUT HE TRIED TO PUT FIRE OUT SOME WITH HOSE ...TOOK FIRE DEPT BOUT 30 MIN TO GET THERE ....HE WOUND UP WITH 2ND-3RD DEGREE BURNS ...
> 
> NOW AT A BURN CENTER AND NEEDS SURGERY ....THEY LOST EVERYTHING AND WAS RENTING A HOUSE ....AND NO RENTERS INSURANCE...SO ALL THEY HAVE IS THERE VEHICHLES ...AND WHATS IN ACCOUNT...
> 
> I KNOW NEWS SAYS BURNS TO LEG , BUT ALSO BURNS /BLISTERS ON ARMS , HANDS , BACK OF NECK
> 
> http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories...vid_14538.shtml
> *


PM sent


----------



## Hydrohype

pUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT. THE WAGON TRAIN BUILDOFF CONCLUDES
ON MAY 15.. THATS LESS THAN 60 DAYS AWAY... IT WILL BE HEAR BEFORE YOU
KNOW IT..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 22 2011, 10:44 AM~20150913
> *PM sent
> *


THANK YOU :angel:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 22 2011, 02:38 PM~20151754
> *THANK YOU  :angel:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

FOR ALL YOU GUYS WHY INSIST WE SHOULD PUT 13'S ON BIG CAR'S!










HAPPY NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2011, 06:38 PM~20153888
> *FOR ALL YOU GUYS WHY INSIST WE SHOULD PUT 13'S ON BIG CAR'S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NOW? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2011, 04:38 PM~20153888
> *FOR ALL YOU GUYS WHY INSIST WE SHOULD PUT 13'S ON BIG CAR'S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NOW? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

car is badass though 

you roll 14's hydro ?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148448
> *IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD DONATE $$$ TO ME TO HELP A FRIEND OUT ?
> 
> I CAN GIVE MY PAYPAL INFO , MIGHT GET TO GO SEE HIM WED. ...HE GOT TRANSFERED FURTHER AWAY CUZ OF HOW SEVERE IT WAS ...
> 
> HAVENT ASKED HIM IF GIVING HIS NAME OUT IS OK ...LOTS OF U KNOW ME ON HERE ...DUNNO WHAT I COULD DO TO PROVE ITS GOING TO HIM ...
> 
> FEW NIGHTS AGO BOUT 1AM HE GOT WOKE UP TO HOUSE ON FIRE HIS GF GOT OUT HE TRIED TO PUT FIRE OUT SOME WITH HOSE ...TOOK FIRE DEPT BOUT 30 MIN TO GET THERE ....HE WOUND UP WITH 2ND-3RD DEGREE BURNS ...
> 
> NOW AT A BURN CENTER AND NEEDS SURGERY ....THEY LOST EVERYTHING AND WAS RENTING A HOUSE ....AND NO RENTERS INSURANCE...SO ALL THEY HAVE IS THERE VEHICHLES ...AND WHATS IN ACCOUNT...
> 
> I KNOW NEWS SAYS BURNS TO LEG , BUT ALSO BURNS /BLISTERS ON ARMS , HANDS , BACK OF NECK
> 
> http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories...vid_14538.shtml
> *


thank you to anybody that can help out!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry20154024


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 22 2011, 04:53 PM~20153975
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> car is badass though
> 
> you roll 14's hydro ?
> *


 yea 14's for me.. unless I had a LS or a G body.. or a 60's malibu or skylark..
the only reason I have become defensive is because I have had many youngsters
tell me that my car is not a Lowrider because I have 14's... lol some of the guys who tried to pressure me into changing my wheels are to young to remember 5/20/14's
and not everybody road on 5/20's? some guys with bigger cars road on 5/60/14's
I wish they made a premium sport 5/20/14 radial? i would be on those right now..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2011, 05:15 PM~20154177
> *yea 14's for me.. unless I had a LS or a G body.. or a 60's malibu or skylark..
> the only reason I have become defensive is because I have had many youngsters
> tell me that my car is not a Lowrider because I have 14's... lol some of the guys who tried to pressure me into changing my wheels are to young to remember 5/20/14's
> and not everybody road on 5/20's? some guys with bigger cars road on 5/60/14's
> I wish they made a premium sport 5/20/14 radial? i would be on those right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those hankooks ? 175/70 ?

i got some 14's daytons on my elco my friend tells me all the time that i should get 13's 

personally i think 14's give you a better ride


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 20 2011, 08:46 PM~20138690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been raining cats and dog's hear..  This car was painted years ago, but its been sitting in my cabinet waiting for me to make into a hopper.. so i started cutting a frame about 2 hours ago..  then I stopped..  fuck i dont feel like all the cutting  and drilling and string, and trial and error,, I am just burnt..  i think I will put it on a 65 frame and call it a day? or better yet? toss this warped body.. and repaint another
> glasshouse to match my car. that is not warped... but until I figure out that servo shit?
> I think I am done with hoppers that have u-bars in the back..
> *

















do you think the booty is locked up high enough for a glasshouse?







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 22 2011, 05:30 PM~20154299
> *those hankooks ? 175/70 ?
> 
> i got some 14's daytons on my elco my friend tells me all the time that i should get 13's
> 
> personally i think 14's give you a better ride
> 
> *


i love my 14's. personally i hate the look of 13's and feel that they dont belong on 4500 pound cars. they look like fucking roller skate wheels....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 21 2011, 09:08 PM~20147906
> *pegasus said they really cant with their tooling
> *


and they probably won't, since they seem to like to save money  . Just look at the gold they use now looks like anodized orange :angry: and also there new "1109" that looks like a standard 14'', guess they were trying to save on plastic so they shortened up the lip :dunno: 


$.02


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 23 2011, 05:27 AM~20158695
> *i love my 14's. personally i hate the look of 13's and feel that they dont belong on 4500 pound cars. they look like fucking roller skate wheels....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife

any one in fl 

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 23 2011, 02:38 AM~20153888
> *FOR ALL YOU GUYS WHY INSIST WE SHOULD PUT 13'S ON BIG CAR'S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NOW? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD DONATE $$$ TO ME TO HELP A FRIEND OUT ?

I CAN GIVE MY PAYPAL INFO , MIGHT GET TO GO SEE HIM WED. ...HE GOT TRANSFERED FURTHER AWAY CUZ OF HOW SEVERE IT WAS ...

HAVENT ASKED HIM IF GIVING HIS NAME OUT IS OK ...LOTS OF U KNOW ME ON HERE ...DUNNO WHAT I COULD DO TO PROVE ITS GOING TO HIM ...

*HIS SCREEN NAME ON HERE IS 90TOWNCAR*

FEW NIGHTS AGO BOUT 1AM HE GOT WOKE UP TO HOUSE ON FIRE HIS GF GOT OUT HE TRIED TO PUT FIRE OUT SOME WITH HOSE ...TOOK FIRE DEPT BOUT 30 MIN TO GET THERE ....HE WOUND UP WITH 2ND-3RD DEGREE BURNS ...

NOW AT A BURN CENTER AND NEEDS SURGERY ....THEY LOST EVERYTHING AND WAS RENTING A HOUSE ....AND NO RENTERS INSURANCE...SO ALL THEY HAVE IS THERE VEHICHLES ...AND WHATS IN ACCOUNT...

I KNOW NEWS SAYS BURNS TO LEG , BUT ALSO BURNS /BLISTERS ON ARMS , HANDS 

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories...vid_14538.shtml

paypal is [email protected]

thank you to all of you for your thoughts and prayers and donations..they are greatly appreciated...!!
here are some pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

So far...having a job gets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I get paid weekly and am only starting at minimum wage... :cool


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

yo who had them NATIVE RAP BEATS ON HERE??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WHERES MY NATIVES AT!!! THIS MY LIL NEFEW..FROM OUR REZ OUT HERE..TUSCARORA REZ!

James Jacobs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOfxYEf0Lmo jus for shits an giggles if we get to 1000


HERES IS 6 MORE GOOD SHIT CHECK EM OUT....
James Jacobs
http://soundcloud.com/user7688995/one-lap-with-link i had to put this up to good of a song

THIS IS HIS FRIEND 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g5wGr_sNYc well a lil peice of the new cd my boy gordo came thru an dropped a lyrical track for us this jam is hot an chill as all hell


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 23 2011, 06:29 PM~20163812
> *So far...having a job gets :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I get paid weekly and am only starting at minimum wage... :cool
> *


good start lil D!! whats min. wage in your hood?! DONT GET THE TASTE OF MONEY LIL MAN!!  just my 2 cents! keep your ass in school! i know we've done this already.....just wanna pound it in your head again!! (NO ****)! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 23 2011, 06:29 PM~20163812
> *So far...having a job gets :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I get paid weekly and am only starting at minimum wage... :cool
> *


 VERY PROUD OF YOU.. STAY IN THE BOOKS.. KEEP DRAWING.. 
AND GO GET SOME CLEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2011, 04:38 PM~20153888
> *FOR ALL YOU GUYS WHY INSIST WE SHOULD PUT 13'S ON BIG CAR'S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NOW? :biggrin:
> *


 OKAY I PUT THIS UP IN THE THREAD THAT REPRESENTS MY CITY HERE IN CALI?
AND NO BODY THINKS ITS FUNNY OVER THERE/ i THINK THEY TAKE IT MORE AS 
AN INSULT? OH WELL... THEY CAN TRY TO TELL ME HOW TO LOWRIDE? 
BUT i DONT HAVE TO LISTEN...

DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS.. 
EXAMPLE.. THIS TRUNK IS CLEAN ASS FUCK.. i SEE TRUNKS LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME AT SHOWS.. 
AT LEAST HE DONT HAVE DELTA DUMPS... BUT THOSE AUDIOBAHN WOOFERS ARE THE WORST SOUNDING AND CHEAPEST WOOFERS i EVER HAD IN MY LIFE...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 23 2011, 09:17 PM~20165507
> *OKAY I PUT THIS UP IN THE THREAD THAT REPRESENTS MY CITY HERE IN CALI?
> AND NO BODY THINKS ITS FUNNY OVER THERE/ i THINK THEY TAKE IT MORE AS
> AN INSULT?  OH WELL... THEY CAN TRY TO TELL ME HOW TO LOWRIDE?
> BUT i DONT HAVE TO LISTEN...
> 
> DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS..
> EXAMPLE.. THIS TRUNK IS CLEAN ASS FUCK.. i SEE TRUNKS LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME AT SHOWS..
> AT LEAST HE DONT HAVE DELTA DUMPS... BUT THOSE AUDIOBAHN WOOFERS ARE THE WORST SOUNDING AND CHEAPEST WOOFERS i EVER HAD IN MY LIFE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know most lowriders are about looks this is no exception, im generally a kicker fan but after their shit failed ive been looking at my options i got a xplod as a emergency subwoofer and after 4 years its taken the beating the kicker wouldnt

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_17843_...XS-L126P5B.html


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 23 2011, 09:17 PM~20165507
> *OKAY I PUT THIS UP IN THE THREAD THAT REPRESENTS MY CITY HERE IN CALI?
> AND NO BODY THINKS ITS FUNNY OVER THERE/ i THINK THEY TAKE IT MORE AS
> AN INSULT?  OH WELL... THEY CAN TRY TO TELL ME HOW TO LOWRIDE?
> BUT i DONT HAVE TO LISTEN...
> 
> DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS..
> EXAMPLE.. THIS TRUNK IS CLEAN ASS FUCK.. i SEE TRUNKS LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME AT SHOWS..
> AT LEAST HE DONT HAVE DELTA DUMPS... BUT THOSE AUDIOBAHN WOOFERS ARE THE WORST SOUNDING AND CHEAPEST WOOFERS i EVER HAD IN MY LIFE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shits just for looks because of the chrome


----------



## 619CHEVY

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 01:29 AM~11524261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMM SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

It is an Honor to forward something like this....




You're a 19 year old kid. 



You're critically wounded and dying in 


The jungle somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam .




It's November 11, 1967. 
LZ (landing zone) X-ray.




Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense from 100 yards away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MedEvac helicopters to stop coming in.




You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out. 



Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again. 



As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day. 



Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter. 



You look up to see a Huey coming in. But.. It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it. 



Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you.




He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.




Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He's coming anyway.




And he drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board. 



Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety.




And, he kept coming back!! 13 more times!! 
Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and left arm.




He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey.




Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise , Idaho




May God Bless and Rest His Soul.




I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, but we've sure seen a whole bunch about Lindsay Lohan, Charlie Sheen and the bickering of congress over Health Reform.




Medal of Honor Winner Captain Ed Freeman




Shame on the American media !!!




Now... YOU pass this along to YOUR 


Mailing list. Honor this real American.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 24 2011, 08:43 AM~20167442
> *It is an Honor to forward something like this....
> You're a 19 year old kid.
> You're critically wounded and dying in
> The jungle somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam .
> It's November 11, 1967.
> LZ (landing zone) X-ray.
> Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense from 100 yards away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MedEvac helicopters to stop coming in.
> You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out.
> Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again.
> As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day.
> Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter.
> You look up to see a Huey coming in. But.. It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it.
> Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you.
> He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.
> Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He's coming anyway.
> And he drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board.
> Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety.
> And, he kept coming back!! 13 more times!!
> Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and left arm.
> He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey.
> Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise , Idaho
> May God Bless and Rest His Soul.
> I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, but we've sure seen a whole bunch about Lindsay Lohan, Charlie Sheen and the bickering of congress over Health Reform.
> Medal of Honor Winner Captain Ed Freeman
> Shame on the American media !!!
> Now... YOU pass this along to YOUR
> Mailing list. Honor this real American.
> *


You know i'm fucking tired of hearing about these junkie actors and celebs. Wife beating rap artists that are just little punk bitches that dont have the balsl to raise a hand to a man. It's fucked up how the American media doesnt give respect to each and every service man and woman that have lost there lives for the US.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Our city does represent and honor our viets. Every month there is a story about our soldiers. It's sad it's not national.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 24 2011, 05:43 AM~20167442
> *It is an Honor to forward something like this....
> You're a 19 year old kid.
> You're critically wounded and dying in
> The jungle somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam .
> It's November 11, 1967.
> LZ (landing zone) X-ray.
> Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense from 100 yards away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MedEvac helicopters to stop coming in.
> You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out.
> Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again.
> As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day.
> Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter.
> You look up to see a Huey coming in. But.. It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it.
> Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you.
> He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.
> Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He's coming anyway.
> And he drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board.
> Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety.
> And, he kept coming back!! 13 more times!!
> Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and left arm.
> He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey.
> Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise , Idaho
> May God Bless and Rest His Soul.
> I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, but we've sure seen a whole bunch about Lindsay Lohan, Charlie Sheen and the bickering of congress over Health Reform.
> Medal of Honor Winner Captain Ed Freeman
> Shame on the American media !!!
> Now... YOU pass this along to YOUR
> Mailing list. Honor this real American.
> *


God Bless America :angel:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

God Bless "Captain" America Ed Freeman. I strongly support the veterans of our armed forces!! Ooh Rah Marines!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:43 PM~20165736
> *that shits just for looks because of the chrome
> *


also some of these guys get sponcerd.. meaning for all we know? his subs may be for free... I still say fuck them dumb shits.(the sub's not the user). if its in my car I want it to work... 
(no delta dumps, if my trunk is open) and no micky mouse subs..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 24 2011, 01:48 PM~20170328
> *also some of these guys get sponcerd.. meaning for all we know? his subs may be for free... I still say fuck them dumb shits.(the sub's not the user). if its in my car I want it to work...
> (no delta dumps, if my trunk is open) and no micky mouse subs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: 
NICE ADEX'S  

I NEED ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 23 2011, 11:24 AM~20160637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice ESO!! good times there!! cough..orange mazda...cough?! :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/24/video-k...lly-of-portuga/

good ole ken block doin an impression of something Jackass would pull off... :uh: 


what a fuckin dumbass


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2011, 07:55 PM~20173257
> *http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/24/video-k...lly-of-portuga/
> 
> good ole ken block doin an impression of something Jackass would pull off... :uh:
> what a fuckin dumbass
> *


hahah im sure the finishing in dead last this past season has to be getting to him by now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD DONATE $$$ TO ME TO HELP A FRIEND OUT ?
> 
> I CAN GIVE MY PAYPAL INFO , MIGHT GET TO GO SEE HIM WED. ...HE GOT TRANSFERED FURTHER AWAY CUZ OF HOW SEVERE IT WAS ...
> 
> HAVENT ASKED HIM IF GIVING HIS NAME OUT IS OK ...LOTS OF U KNOW ME ON HERE ...DUNNO WHAT I COULD DO TO PROVE ITS GOING TO HIM ...
> 
> *HIS SCREEN NAME ON HERE IS 90TOWNCAR*
> 
> FEW NIGHTS AGO BOUT 1AM HE GOT WOKE UP TO HOUSE ON FIRE HIS GF GOT OUT HE TRIED TO PUT FIRE OUT SOME WITH HOSE ...TOOK FIRE DEPT BOUT 30 MIN TO GET THERE ....HE WOUND UP WITH 2ND-3RD DEGREE BURNS ...
> 
> NOW AT A BURN CENTER AND NEEDS SURGERY ....THEY LOST EVERYTHING AND WAS RENTING A HOUSE ....AND NO RENTERS INSURANCE...SO ALL THEY HAVE IS THERE VEHICHLES ...AND WHATS IN ACCOUNT...
> 
> I KNOW NEWS SAYS BURNS TO LEG , BUT ALSO BURNS /BLISTERS ON ARMS , HANDS
> 
> http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories...vid_14538.shtml
> 
> paypal is [email protected]
> 
> thank you to all of you for your thoughts and prayers and donations..they are greatly appreciated...!!
> here are some pics


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 24 2011, 07:57 PM~20173282
> *hahah im sure the finishing in dead last this past season has to be getting to him by now :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


like a few of the guys said..its not like driving smoothly around in garages & airplane hangars & around damn cones. WRC is serious shit for guys with brass balls...he just aint got it. Tho his buddy Travis Pastrana is alright it seems.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2011, 08:00 PM~20173323
> *like a few of the guys said..its not like driving smoothly around in garages & airplane hangars & around damn cones.  WRC is serious shit for guys with brass balls...he just aint got it.  Tho his buddy Travis Pastrana is alright it seems.
> *


he is but if he sticks with nascar hes gonna forget that shit over time if he gets comfortable


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 24 2011, 07:57 PM~20173288
> *
> *


 is that a 59 and a big body


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 24 2011, 08:12 PM~20173425
> *he is but if he sticks with nascar hes gonna forget that shit over time if he gets comfortable
> *


yeah thats true. think he was better at tearing up monster trucks with his name on it to be honest...more his personality.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 24 2011, 02:48 PM~20170328
> *also some of these guys get sponcerd.. meaning for all we know? his subs may be for free... I still say fuck them dumb shits.(the sub's not the user). if its in my car I want it to work...
> (no delta dumps, if my trunk is open) and no micky mouse subs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that white amp a ppi them bishes is bad ass


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 24 2011, 05:43 AM~20167442
> *It is an Honor to forward something like this....
> You're a 19 year old kid.
> You're critically wounded and dying in
> The jungle somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam .
> It's November 11, 1967.
> LZ (landing zone) X-ray.
> Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense from 100 yards away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MedEvac helicopters to stop coming in.
> You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out.
> Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again.
> As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day.
> Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter.
> You look up to see a Huey coming in. But.. It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it.
> Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you.
> He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.
> Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He's coming anyway.
> And he drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board.
> Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety.
> And, he kept coming back!! 13 more times!!
> Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and left arm.
> He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey.
> Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise , Idaho
> May God Bless and Rest His Soul.
> I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, but we've sure seen a whole bunch about Lindsay Lohan, Charlie Sheen and the bickering of congress over Health Reform.
> Medal of Honor Winner Captain Ed Freeman
> Shame on the American media !!!
> Now... YOU pass this along to YOUR
> Mailing list. Honor this real American.
> *


 Thank you for posting that Rev...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 24 2011, 10:46 PM~20175225
> *is that white amp a ppi them bishes is bad ass
> *


 Its a really old crossfire 600 watt mono... I wish it was ppi or zapco.. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 24 2011, 03:43 PM~20167442
> *It is an Honor to forward something like this....
> You're a 19 year old kid.
> You're critically wounded and dying in
> The jungle somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam .
> It's November 11, 1967.
> LZ (landing zone) X-ray.
> Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense from 100 yards away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MedEvac helicopters to stop coming in.
> You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out.
> Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again.
> As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day.
> Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter.
> You look up to see a Huey coming in. But.. It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it.
> Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you.
> He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.
> Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He's coming anyway.
> And he drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board.
> Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety.
> And, he kept coming back!! 13 more times!!
> Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and left arm.
> He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey.
> Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise , Idaho
> May God Bless and Rest His Soul.
> I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, but we've sure seen a whole bunch about Lindsay Lohan, Charlie Sheen and the bickering of congress over Health Reform.
> Medal of Honor Winner Captain Ed Freeman
> Shame on the American media !!!
> Now... YOU pass this along to YOUR
> Mailing list. Honor this real American.
> *


Yeah its all true but Ed Freeman died August 20. 2008. 
Thats long time ago and this letter is bit late.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 24 2011, 09:19 PM~20173494
> *is that a 59 and a big body
> *


yup


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 25 2011, 09:59 AM~20177694
> *yup
> *


hope he gets better man


----------



## Hydrohype

things of beauty..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 25 2011, 11:55 AM~20178468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things of beauty..
> *


i want one


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 25 2011, 08:31 AM~20177082
> *Yeah its all true but Ed Freeman died August 20. 2008.
> Thats long time ago and this letter is bit late.
> *


:dunno: I got it in my email the other day , it was a bit moving , no matter when he died .... It speaks volumes about how we let the petty bullshit overrun our lives and become materialistic about things that done even matter in life ...... Hearses don't have a luggage rack for a reason , he who dies with the most shit , is still dead.....


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 25 2011, 11:12 PM~20179057
> *:dunno: I got it in my email the other day , it was a bit moving , no matter when he died .... It speaks volumes about how we let the petty bullshit overrun our lives and become materialistic about things that done even matter in life ...... Hearses don't have a luggage rack for a reason , he who dies with the most shit , is still dead.....
> *


Yea thats true, thats why I dont read the news anymore, bullshit after bullshit


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 23 2011, 03:38 PM~20161208
> *IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD DONATE $$$ TO ME TO HELP A FRIEND OUT ?
> 
> I CAN GIVE MY PAYPAL INFO , MIGHT GET TO GO SEE HIM WED. ...HE GOT TRANSFERED FURTHER AWAY CUZ OF HOW SEVERE IT WAS ...
> 
> HAVENT ASKED HIM IF GIVING HIS NAME OUT IS OK ...LOTS OF U KNOW ME ON HERE ...DUNNO WHAT I COULD DO TO PROVE ITS GOING TO HIM ...
> 
> HIS SCREEN NAME ON HERE IS 90TOWNCAR
> 
> FEW NIGHTS AGO BOUT 1AM HE GOT WOKE UP TO HOUSE ON FIRE HIS GF GOT OUT HE TRIED TO PUT FIRE OUT SOME WITH HOSE ...TOOK FIRE DEPT BOUT 30 MIN TO GET THERE ....HE WOUND UP WITH 2ND-3RD DEGREE BURNS ...
> 
> NOW AT A BURN CENTER AND NEEDS SURGERY ....THEY LOST EVERYTHING AND WAS RENTING A HOUSE ....AND NO RENTERS INSURANCE...SO ALL THEY HAVE IS THERE VEHICHLES ...AND WHATS IN ACCOUNT...
> 
> I KNOW NEWS SAYS BURNS TO LEG , BUT ALSO BURNS /BLISTERS ON ARMS , HANDS
> 
> http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories...vid_14538.shtml
> 
> paypal is [email protected]
> 
> thank you to all of you for your thoughts and prayers and donations..they are greatly appreciated...!!
> here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pay paled you some $, read bout your bro and wanted to donate a little something from me and Down 2 Scale, hope all gets better.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 25 2011, 09:00 PM~20180852
> *pay paled you some $, read bout your bro and wanted to donate a little something from me and Down 2 Scale, hope all gets better.
> *


 :thumbsup: Good man Gseeds


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 25 2011, 06:16 PM~20180957
> *:thumbsup:  Good man Gseeds
> *


x2


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

cleared this today my first time foiling i think i did pretty good and my first model im gonna build almost done 

lmk what you guys think 

and i know theres dust specs idk if its in the clear but i dont have a booth so im screwed i guess :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 09:33 PM~20181514
> *cleared this today my first time foiling i think i did pretty good and my first model im gonna build almost done
> 
> lmk what you guys think
> 
> and i know theres dust specs idk if its in the clear but i dont have a booth so im screwed i guess  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: LOOKS GOOD THAT BITCH IS SHINNY... :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 07:35 PM~20181539
> *:cheesy: LOOKS GOOD THAT BITCH IS SHINNY... :wow:
> *


thanks lol 

i used that folk art clear i think it lays out pretty damn good for coming out of a can 

and it looks grey in the light but its supposed to be black


----------



## gseeds

> cleared this today my first time foiling i think i did pretty good and my first model im gonna build almost done
> 
> lmk what you guys think
> 
> and i know theres dust specs idk if its in the clear but i dont have a booth so im screwed i guess :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little color sanding and buff will get rid if the specs,looking good !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

went to my first estate sale today...wont be my last. Just see what i happened to find layin around. the guy mustve been a caddy fan of the 60's. Also there was a 95 Fleetwood in this sale..25,000 miles and the bids started at $5500..total fucking steal on that car!









7 caddy's, and 2 mercury's a 61 monterey, and a warped to shit 60 comet.  
















:biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> cleared this today my first time foiling i think i did pretty good and my first model im gonna build almost done
> 
> lmk what you guys think
> 
> and i know theres dust specs idk if its in the clear but i dont have a booth so im screwed i guess :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little color sanding and buff will get rid if the specs,looking good !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> what should i sand it down with 2000 ?
> 
> i only did 2 heavy ass coats with about 4 passes
Click to expand...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 25 2011, 07:45 PM~20181645
> *went to my first estate sale today...wont be my last.  Just see what i happened to find layin around.  the guy mustve been a caddy fan of the 60's.  Also there was a 95 Fleetwood in this sale..25,000 miles and the bids started at $5500..total fucking steal on that car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 caddy's, and 2 mercury's  a 61 monterey, and a warped to shit 60 comet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 10:46 PM~20181655
> *thanks
> what should i sand it down with 2000 ?
> 
> i only did 2 heavy ass coats with about 4 passes
> *


give a week or two to dry then start with 2000 and work your way up to 3000 then 4000, and rub out with some compond and wax, hope this helps. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 25 2011, 07:53 PM~20181716
> *give a week or two to dry then start with 2000 and work your way up to 3000 then 4000, and rub out with some compond and wax, hope this helps. :biggrin:
> *


it does help lol 

thanks  

time to start another build for the wait time :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Mar 25 2011, 07:45 PM~20181645-->
> 
> 
> 
> went to my first estate sale today...wont be my last.  Just see what i happened to find layin around.  the guy mustve been a caddy fan of the 60's.  Also there was a 95 Fleetwood in this sale..25,000 miles and the bids started at $5500..total fucking steal on that car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 caddy's, and 2 mercury's  a 61 monterey, and a warped to shit 60 comet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh you came up.. How do you find out about an estate sale? are you gonna sell any of the 65's or 66's? how much for a vert?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 07:33 PM~20181514
> *cleared this today my first time foiling i think i did pretty good and my first model im gonna build almost done
> 
> lmk what you guys think
> 
> and i know theres dust specs idk if its in the clear but i dont have a booth so im screwed i guess  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 car looks great split..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 25 2011, 07:45 PM~20181645
> *went to my first estate sale today...wont be my last.  Just see what i happened to find layin around.  the guy mustve been a caddy fan of the 60's.  Also there was a 95 Fleetwood in this sale..25,000 miles and the bids started at $5500..total fucking steal on that car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 caddy's, and 2 mercury's  a 61 monterey, and a warped to shit 60 comet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ANY FOR SALE/TRADE? :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

all u fuckin vultures...






and yes they are up for grabs. the mercs im keepin everything else is goin. The pea green 64 and the silver 64 are spoken for.

I got 1 64 left with a broken tail, 1 65, and 3 66's. i gotta get some good pics of em so yall can see what ya getttin.

And pm me on prices.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 25 2011, 08:08 PM~20181836
> *oh you came up.. How do you find out about an estate sale? are you gonna sell any of the 65's or 66's?  how much for a vert?
> car looks great split..
> *


check listings in the newspaper...should be quite a few most everyday. Esp in your neck of the woods bro.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20181645
> *went to my first estate sale today...wont be my last.  Just see what i happened to find layin around.  the guy mustve been a caddy fan of the 60's.  Also there was a 95 Fleetwood in this sale..25,000 miles and the bids started at $5500..total fucking steal on that car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 caddy's, and 2 mercury's  a 61 monterey, and a warped to shit 60 comet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



SICK ASS COME UP BRO.. :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 25 2011, 08:08 PM~20181836
> *oh you came up.. How do you find out about an estate sale? are you gonna sell any of the 65's or 66's?  how much for a vert?
> car looks great split..
> *


thanks hydro


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

i like this one


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 24 2011, 08:57 PM~20173288
> *
> *


BIG thanx to Gseeds and Down 2 Scale


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

my elco


----------



## [email protected]

i step away for a minute and nothing has changed lol...............everyone is still bitchin about all the bullshit on this site!


how bout this........................ for one month, we all sit here and build and post pics of what we are building........ (me included) a one month build off (non judged that is) for layitlow and beyond................. call all the homies up............... lets start putting some effort into this hobby and stop wasting time bitching about retards on here!



i want all progress to be posted here! in off topic.................... lets atleast try and get shit back to the way it used to be already! and stop bitching about other cats bitching...............YA DIG!??!




to anyone that disagrees with this?......................... fuck off and go build somethin already........................... for everyone else thats down to get something going around here..................... get to it ........ your wasting time


----------



## [email protected]

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BODINE, CNDYBLU66SS


that includes you two non buildin fucks too lol :biggrin: im j/p............... but for real, lets just build already!


----------



## BODINE

IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD DONATE $$$ TO ME TO HELP A FRIEND OUT ?

I CAN GIVE MY PAYPAL INFO , MIGHT GET TO GO SEE HIM WED. ...HE GOT TRANSFERED FURTHER AWAY CUZ OF HOW SEVERE IT WAS ...

HAVENT ASKED HIM IF GIVING HIS NAME OUT IS OK ...LOTS OF U KNOW ME ON HERE ...DUNNO WHAT I COULD DO TO PROVE ITS GOING TO HIM ...

*HIS SCREEN NAME ON HERE IS 90TOWNCAR*

FEW NIGHTS AGO BOUT 1AM HE GOT WOKE UP TO HOUSE ON FIRE HIS GF GOT OUT HE TRIED TO PUT FIRE OUT SOME WITH HOSE ...TOOK FIRE DEPT BOUT 30 MIN TO GET THERE ....HE WOUND UP WITH 2ND-3RD DEGREE BURNS ...

NOW AT A BURN CENTER AND NEEDS SURGERY ....THEY LOST EVERYTHING AND WAS RENTING A HOUSE ....AND NO RENTERS INSURANCE...SO ALL THEY HAVE IS THERE VEHICHLES ...AND WHATS IN ACCOUNT...

I KNOW NEWS SAYS BURNS TO LEG , BUT ALSO BURNS /BLISTERS ON ARMS , HANDS 

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories...vid_14538.shtml

paypal is [email protected]

thank you to all of you for your thoughts and prayers and donations..they are greatly appreciated...!!
here are some pics


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2011, 11:29 PM~20183124
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BODINE, CNDYBLU66SS
> that includes you two non buildin fucks too lol :biggrin:  im j/p............... but for real, lets just build already!
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2011, 10:23 PM~20183083
> *i step away for a minute and nothing has changed lol...............everyone is still bitchin about all the bullshit on this site!
> how bout this........................ for one month, we all sit here and build and post pics of what we are building........ (me included) a one month build off (non judged that is) for layitlow and beyond................. call all the homies up............... lets start putting some effort into this hobby and stop wasting time bitching about retards on here!
> i want all progress to be posted here! in off topic.................... lets atleast try and get shit back to the way it used to be already! and stop bitching about other cats bitching...............YA DIG!??!
> to anyone that disagrees with this?......................... fuck off and go build somethin already........................... for everyone else thats down to get something going around here..................... get to it ........ your wasting time
> *


sounds good to me  

the build off is any car you want or what ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 26 2011, 01:33 AM~20183165
> *sounds good to me
> 
> the build off is any car you want or what ?
> *




anything it dont matter.......... just post something here  


the only way this site will ever get back to normal is if cats build and when some of the older cats see that people around here are building and not bitchin about dumb shit, maybe they might show there faces


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 26 2011, 01:30 AM~20183138
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 01:37 AM~20183209
> *anything it dont matter.......... just post something here
> the only way this site will ever get back to normal is if cats build and when some of the older cats see that people around here are building and not bitchin about dumb shit, maybe they might show there faces
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

My current build.


----------



## darkside customs

Im in Jiff!

Pics in a minute.... Like I need another build off, but itll motivate me to do something besides the Regal also...


----------



## [email protected]

my work for the night!

































i might get my ass off the computer and go cut the trunk open and hinge it as well................ dont know yet tho!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 26 2011, 01:43 AM~20183261
> *My current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick! nice color!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 01:50 AM~20183345
> *thats sick! nice color!
> *


My pics continue to suck and always have. It's testors Laq Purple Licious. Looks blue in the pics. :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 26 2011, 12:43 AM~20183261
> *My current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You uh, gonna cutcha out some quarter winduhs there?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 26 2011, 01:57 AM~20183397
> *You uh, gonna cutcha out some quarter winduhs there?
> *


Gots me some of those.


----------



## darkside customs

Here's mine.... as you can see fresh out the box too... still got the seam lines and crap all over....Rims may change to 1109s, but I kinda like the supremes on this...

*Last Ride*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

heres mine just cleared it today my first build ever


----------



## darkside customs

Nice shine homie!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 25 2011, 11:23 PM~20183612
> *Nice shine homie!
> *


thanks 

i like those supremes on your ride i gotta get me some of those


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 10:02 PM~20182895
> *my elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i got a 91 dime with the same lock up! it was my daily for 2 years!! i was buyin tires once a month!! once every other month if i could afford to rotate!! and never broke a ball joint!! :biggrin: now she sits waitin for her day once again?! i just had to go and have kids!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 25 2011, 11:47 PM~20183775
> *:0 i got a 91 dime with the same lock up! it was my daily for 2 years!! i was buyin tires once a month!! once every other month if i could afford to rotate!! and never broke a ball joint!! :biggrin: now she sits waitin for her day once again?! i just had to go and have kids!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


that's why when you have kids you make little 5 point harness so they don't go anywhere and swang the shit out that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

heres my 30 min lol...maybe it will work


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 25 2011, 11:58 PM~20183827
> *heres my 30 min lol...maybe it will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: those 30's ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 26 2011, 01:31 AM~20183970
> *:wow: those 30's ?
> *


prob around there somewhere lol.... just got huge wheels and cut lol


----------



## BODINE

IS THERE ANYONE THAT WOULD DONATE $$$ TO ME TO HELP A FRIEND OUT ?

I CAN GIVE MY PAYPAL INFO , MIGHT GET TO GO SEE HIM WED. ...HE GOT TRANSFERED FURTHER AWAY CUZ OF HOW SEVERE IT WAS ...

HAVENT ASKED HIM IF GIVING HIS NAME OUT IS OK ...LOTS OF U KNOW ME ON HERE ...DUNNO WHAT I COULD DO TO PROVE ITS GOING TO HIM ...

*HIS SCREEN NAME ON HERE IS 90TOWNCAR*

FEW NIGHTS AGO BOUT 1AM HE GOT WOKE UP TO HOUSE ON FIRE HIS GF GOT OUT HE TRIED TO PUT FIRE OUT SOME WITH HOSE ...TOOK FIRE DEPT BOUT 30 MIN TO GET THERE ....HE WOUND UP WITH 2ND-3RD DEGREE BURNS ...

NOW AT A BURN CENTER AND NEEDS SURGERY ....THEY LOST EVERYTHING AND WAS RENTING A HOUSE ....AND NO RENTERS INSURANCE...SO ALL THEY HAVE IS THERE VEHICHLES ...AND WHATS IN ACCOUNT...

I KNOW NEWS SAYS BURNS TO LEG , BUT ALSO BURNS /BLISTERS ON ARMS , HANDS 

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories...vid_14538.shtml

paypal is [email protected]

thank you to all of you for your thoughts and prayers and donations..they are greatly appreciated...!!
here are some pics


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2011, 10:23 PM~20183083
> *i step away for a minute and nothing has changed lol...............everyone is still bitchin about all the bullshit on this site!
> how bout this........................ for one month, we all sit here and build and post pics of what we are building........ (me included) a one month build off (non judged that is) for layitlow and beyond................. call all the homies up............... lets start putting some effort into this hobby and stop wasting time bitching about retards on here!
> i want all progress to be posted here! in off topic.................... lets atleast try and get shit back to the way it used to be already! and stop bitching about other cats bitching...............YA DIG!??!
> to anyone that disagrees with this?......................... fuck off and go build somethin already........................... for everyone else thats down to get something going around here..................... get to it ........ your wasting time
> *


 :uh: did something happen? :uh: what did i miss? i thought everything was cool?
hell even the server has been un/constipated that past couple of days.. 
I been a good boy.. Im waiting for alot of contracts to come back.. so I am fuckin with my frame for this car..







the car got warped over a year ago after I painted it, plus my thread got a house call from a newbie hopper so i figure I would reply with
a circus hopper, seeing as how i already have a buckle in the quarter panel..








(CLICK FIRST PHOTO FOR PROGRESS VIDEO)
SPL1T THE ELCO LOOKS GOOD BRO.. i AM LOVING THE MUG SHOT..

BODINE I LOOK AT THE PICTURES YOU POST,, AND IT REALLY MAKES ME GIVE THANKS FOR ALL THE MESS AND CLUTTER THAT ME AND MY MOM STILL HAVE..
BEST OF ALL WE HAVE EACH OTHER.. I STILL GOT YOU IN APRIL BRO.. HELL ITS 1:00 AM, I DONT HAVE TO APOLOGIZE FOR TYPING...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 11:51 PM~20183794
> *that's why when you have kids you make little 5 point harness so they don't go anywhere and swang the shit out that bitch  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: thats why i got the wife a 4X4 to pack kids in!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 01:23 AM~20184131
> *:nono: thats why i got the wife a 4X4 to pack kids in!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 01:47 AM~20183314
> *my work for the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might get my ass off the computer and go cut the trunk open and hinge it as well................ dont know yet tho!
> *



nice fab work homie ! cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 26 2011, 01:17 AM~20184119-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  did something happen? :uh:  what did i miss? i thought everything was cool?
> hell even the server has been un/constipated that past couple of days..
> I been a good boy.. Im waiting for alot of contracts to come back.. so I am fuckin with my frame for this car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the car got warped over a year ago after I painted it, plus my thread got a house call from a newbie hopper so i figure I would reply with
> a  circus hopper, seeing as how i already have a buckle in the quarter panel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CLICK FIRST PHOTO FOR PROGRESS VIDEO)
> SPL1T THE ELCO LOOKS GOOD BRO.. i AM LOVING THE MUG SHOT..
> 
> BODINE I LOOK AT THE PICTURES YOU POST,, AND IT REALLY MAKES ME GIVE THANKS FOR ALL THE MESS AND CLUTTER THAT ME AND MY MOM STILL HAVE..
> BEST OF ALL WE HAVE EACH OTHER.. I STILL GOT YOU IN APRIL BRO..  HELL ITS 1:00 AM, I DONT HAVE TO APOLOGIZE FOR TYPING...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hydro i hope i can finish it this year its been almost 4 yrs
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 01:23 AM~20184131
> *:nono: thats why i got the wife a 4X4 to pack kids in!!
> *


so when you lowride you dont take the kiddy's ?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 26 2011, 08:34 AM~20184968
> *thanks hydro i hope i can finish it this year its been almost 4 yrs
> so when you lowride you dont take the kiddy's ?
> *


LOL yah but only 1 at a time...its a mini truck! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2011, 11:35 AM~20151731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT. THE WAGON TRAIN BUILDOFF CONCLUDES
> ON MAY 15.. THATS LESS THAN 60 DAYS AWAY... IT WILL BE HEAR BEFORE YOU
> KNOW IT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Today is Saturday March 26... DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOUR WAGONS ARE? :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 11:02 PM~20182895
> *my elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

YO I JUST READ SOME SHIT, IN THE CHOP SHOP THREAD! 
SO OUT OF RESPECT, I WILL NOT RESPOND IN THAT THREAD.. 
BUT I WILL BE DAMMED IF ANYBODY (EXCEPT FOR A MODERATOR) TELL ME TO STAY 
OUT OF THIS THREAD.. 
iF A NEWBIE OR AN OG HAS SOMETHING TO SAY? GOTO THE THE BAD TRADER FORUM
OR COME TO MY THREAD AND TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT.. YOU HAVE MY BLESSINGS.. 
HOW IN THE HELL CAN A PERSON GET IN TROUBLE, JUST BECAUSE HE OR SHE DOES NOT LIKE GETTING RIPPED OFF.. FUCK A PM.. PUT THE FLAKE'S AND THE SCAMS
ON FCKIN BLAST.. 
I DONT CARE IF YOU CAN PULL ROLL'S ROYCE'S OUT OF YOUR ASS..
WE DONT NEED TO TIP TOE AROUND AN ISSUE IF YOU DID NOT GET SOMETHING YOU PAID FOR...
MCLOVENS MONEY IS JUST AS GREEN AS MINI'S MONEY AS MY MONEY AS
COAST TO COAST MONEY ECT ECT.. SO IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO LEAVE 
BECAUSE HYDRO'S STUPID ASS HAS A FORUM TO VENT? WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? KICK ROCKS! I HOPE i DONT LOOSE ANY FRIENDS OR BUILD PARTNERS BY THIS 
POST I AM TYPING? I WOULD HOPE SOMETHING CALLED INTEGRITY AND COMPASSION, WOULD BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHO i RUN WITH? 
(NOW COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS) AND LEAVE! OR STAY AND BE MY FRIEND, 
AND ALLOW ME TO CONTINUE TO BE A FAN OF THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 07:03 PM~20187758
> *YO I JUST READ SOME SHIT, IN THE CHOP SHOP THREAD!
> SO OUT OF RESPECT, I WILL NOT RESPOND IN THAT THREAD..
> BUT I WILL BE DAMMED IF ANYBODY (EXCEPT FOR A MODERATOR) TELL ME TO STAY
> OUT OF THIS THREAD..
> iF A NEWBIE OR AN OG HAS SOMETHING TO SAY? GOTO THE THE BAD TRADER FORUM
> OR COME TO MY THREAD AND TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT.. YOU HAVE MY BLESSINGS..
> HOW IN THE HELL CAN A PERSON GET IN TROUBLE, JUST BECAUSE HE OR SHE DOES NOT LIKE GETTING RIPPED OFF.. FUCK A PM.. PUT THE FLAKE'S AND THE SCAMS
> ON FCKIN BLAST..
> I DONT CARE IF YOU CAN PULL ROLL'S ROYCE'S OUT OF YOUR ASS..
> WE DONT NEED TO TIP TOE AROUND AN ISSUE IF YOU DID NOT GET SOMETHING YOU PAID FOR...
> MCLOVENS MONEY IS JUST AS GREEN AS MINI'S MONEY AS MY MONEY AS
> COAST TO COAST MONEY ECT ECT..  SO IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO LEAVE
> BECAUSE HYDRO'S STUPID ASS HAS A FORUM TO VENT?  WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? KICK ROCKS! I HOPE i DONT LOOSE ANY FRIENDS OR BUILD PARTNERS BY THIS
> POST I AM TYPING? I WOULD  HOPE SOMETHING CALLED INTEGRITY AND COMPASSION, WOULD BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHO i RUN WITH?
> (NOW COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS) AND LEAVE! OR STAY AND BE MY FRIEND,
> AND ALLOW ME TO CONTINUE TO BE A FAN OF THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY well said Hydro :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 08:03 PM~20187758
> *YO I JUST READ SOME SHIT, IN THE CHOP SHOP THREAD!
> SO OUT OF RESPECT, I WILL NOT RESPOND IN THAT THREAD..
> BUT I WILL BE DAMMED IF ANYBODY (EXCEPT FOR A MODERATOR) TELL ME TO STAY
> OUT OF THIS THREAD..
> iF A NEWBIE OR AN OG HAS SOMETHING TO SAY? GOTO THE THE BAD TRADER FORUM
> OR COME TO MY THREAD AND TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT.. YOU HAVE MY BLESSINGS..
> HOW IN THE HELL CAN A PERSON GET IN TROUBLE, JUST BECAUSE HE OR SHE DOES NOT LIKE GETTING RIPPED OFF.. FUCK A PM.. PUT THE FLAKE'S AND THE SCAMS
> ON FCKIN BLAST..
> I DONT CARE IF YOU CAN PULL ROLL'S ROYCE'S OUT OF YOUR ASS..
> WE DONT NEED TO TIP TOE AROUND AN ISSUE IF YOU DID NOT GET SOMETHING YOU PAID FOR...
> MCLOVENS MONEY IS JUST AS GREEN AS MINI'S MONEY AS MY MONEY AS
> COAST TO COAST MONEY ECT ECT..  SO IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO LEAVE
> BECAUSE HYDRO'S STUPID ASS HAS A FORUM TO VENT?  WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? KICK ROCKS! I HOPE i DONT LOOSE ANY FRIENDS OR BUILD PARTNERS BY THIS
> POST I AM TYPING? I WOULD  HOPE SOMETHING CALLED INTEGRITY AND COMPASSION, WOULD BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHO i RUN WITH?
> (NOW COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS) AND LEAVE! OR STAY AND BE MY FRIEND,
> AND ALLOW ME TO CONTINUE TO BE A FAN OF THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 08:03 PM~20187758
> *YO I JUST READ SOME SHIT, IN THE CHOP SHOP THREAD!
> SO OUT OF RESPECT, I WILL NOT RESPOND IN THAT THREAD..
> BUT I WILL BE DAMMED IF ANYBODY (EXCEPT FOR A MODERATOR) TELL ME TO STAY
> OUT OF THIS THREAD..
> iF A NEWBIE OR AN OG HAS SOMETHING TO SAY? GOTO THE THE BAD TRADER FORUM
> OR COME TO MY THREAD AND TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT.. YOU HAVE MY BLESSINGS..
> HOW IN THE HELL CAN A PERSON GET IN TROUBLE, JUST BECAUSE HE OR SHE DOES NOT LIKE GETTING RIPPED OFF.. FUCK A PM.. PUT THE FLAKE'S AND THE SCAMS
> ON FCKIN BLAST..
> I DONT CARE IF YOU CAN PULL ROLL'S ROYCE'S OUT OF YOUR ASS..
> WE DONT NEED TO TIP TOE AROUND AN ISSUE IF YOU DID NOT GET SOMETHING YOU PAID FOR...
> MCLOVENS MONEY IS JUST AS GREEN AS MINI'S MONEY AS MY MONEY AS
> COAST TO COAST MONEY ECT ECT..  SO IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO LEAVE
> BECAUSE HYDRO'S STUPID ASS HAS A FORUM TO VENT?  WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? KICK ROCKS! I HOPE i DONT LOOSE ANY FRIENDS OR BUILD PARTNERS BY THIS
> POST I AM TYPING? I WOULD  HOPE SOMETHING CALLED INTEGRITY AND COMPASSION, WOULD BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHO i RUN WITH?
> (NOW COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS) AND LEAVE! OR STAY AND BE MY FRIEND,
> AND ALLOW ME TO CONTINUE TO BE A FAN OF THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 05:03 PM~20187758
> *YO I JUST READ SOME SHIT, IN THE CHOP SHOP THREAD!
> SO OUT OF RESPECT, I WILL NOT RESPOND IN THAT THREAD..
> BUT I WILL BE DAMMED IF ANYBODY (EXCEPT FOR A MODERATOR) TELL ME TO STAY
> OUT OF THIS THREAD..
> iF A NEWBIE OR AN OG HAS SOMETHING TO SAY? GOTO THE THE BAD TRADER FORUM
> OR COME TO MY THREAD AND TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT.. YOU HAVE MY BLESSINGS..
> HOW IN THE HELL CAN A PERSON GET IN TROUBLE, JUST BECAUSE HE OR SHE DOES NOT LIKE GETTING RIPPED OFF.. FUCK A PM.. PUT THE FLAKE'S AND THE SCAMS
> ON FCKIN BLAST..
> I DONT CARE IF YOU CAN PULL ROLL'S ROYCE'S OUT OF YOUR ASS..
> WE DONT NEED TO TIP TOE AROUND AN ISSUE IF YOU DID NOT GET SOMETHING YOU PAID FOR...
> MCLOVENS MONEY IS JUST AS GREEN AS MINI'S MONEY AS MY MONEY AS
> COAST TO COAST MONEY ECT ECT..  SO IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO LEAVE
> BECAUSE HYDRO'S STUPID ASS HAS A FORUM TO VENT?  WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? KICK ROCKS! I HOPE i DONT LOOSE ANY FRIENDS OR BUILD PARTNERS BY THIS
> POST I AM TYPING? I WOULD  HOPE SOMETHING CALLED INTEGRITY AND COMPASSION, WOULD BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHO i RUN WITH?
> (NOW COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS) AND LEAVE! OR STAY AND BE MY FRIEND,
> AND ALLOW ME TO CONTINUE TO BE A FAN OF THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:.....i just gotta kinda laugh cuz i just pictured you saying all that in one breath like the "micro machine" guy from back in the late 80's! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 11:13 AM~20185737
> *LOL yah but only 1 at a time...its a mini truck! :biggrin:
> *


lol i bet they fight for who ever gets a ride :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 08:14 PM~20189001
> *:werd:.....i just gotta kinda laugh cuz i just pictured you saying all that in one breath like the "micro machine" guy from back in the late 80's! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I dont remember him..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 05:03 PM~20187758
> *YO I JUST READ SOME SHIT, IN THE CHOP SHOP THREAD!
> SO OUT OF RESPECT, I WILL NOT RESPOND IN THAT THREAD..
> BUT I WILL BE DAMMED IF ANYBODY (EXCEPT FOR A MODERATOR) TELL ME TO STAY
> OUT OF THIS THREAD..
> iF A NEWBIE OR AN OG HAS SOMETHING TO SAY? GOTO THE THE BAD TRADER FORUM
> OR COME TO MY THREAD AND TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT.. YOU HAVE MY BLESSINGS..
> HOW IN THE HELL CAN A PERSON GET IN TROUBLE, JUST BECAUSE HE OR SHE DOES NOT LIKE GETTING RIPPED OFF.. FUCK A PM.. PUT THE FLAKE'S AND THE SCAMS
> ON FCKIN BLAST..
> I DONT CARE IF YOU CAN PULL ROLL'S ROYCE'S OUT OF YOUR ASS..
> WE DONT NEED TO TIP TOE AROUND AN ISSUE IF YOU DID NOT GET SOMETHING YOU PAID FOR...
> MCLOVENS MONEY IS JUST AS GREEN AS MINI'S MONEY AS MY MONEY AS
> COAST TO COAST MONEY ECT ECT..  SO IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO LEAVE
> BECAUSE HYDRO'S STUPID ASS HAS A FORUM TO VENT?  WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? KICK ROCKS! I HOPE i DONT LOOSE ANY FRIENDS OR BUILD PARTNERS BY THIS
> POST I AM TYPING? I WOULD  HOPE SOMETHING CALLED INTEGRITY AND COMPASSION, WOULD BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHO i RUN WITH?
> (NOW COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS) AND LEAVE! OR STAY AND BE MY FRIEND,
> AND ALLOW ME TO CONTINUE TO BE A FAN OF THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah if im paying 50-60 dollars for some plastic i better fucking get it or im putting some fools on blast 

not that i ever got ripped off on here but if i ever do the person that does burn me ain't never gonna hear the end of it


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 01:17 AM~20184119
> *:uh:  did something happen? :uh:  what did i miss? i thought everything was cool?
> hell even the server has been un/constipated that past couple of days..
> I been a good boy.. Im waiting for alot of contracts to come back.. so I am fuckin with my frame for this car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the car got warped over a year ago after I painted it, plus my thread got a house call from a newbie hopper so i figure I would reply with
> a  circus hopper, seeing as how i already have a buckle in the quarter panel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CLICK FIRST PHOTO FOR PROGRESS VIDEO)
> SPL1T THE ELCO LOOKS GOOD BRO.. i AM LOVING THE MUG SHOT..
> 
> BODINE I LOOK AT THE PICTURES YOU POST,, AND IT REALLY MAKES ME GIVE THANKS FOR ALL THE MESS AND CLUTTER THAT ME AND MY MOM STILL HAVE..
> BEST OF ALL WE HAVE EACH OTHER.. I STILL GOT YOU IN APRIL BRO..  HELL ITS 1:00 AM, I DONT HAVE TO APOLOGIZE FOR TYPING...
> *





























2o a.m. and i am painting a frame on my patio in the rain... 
48 hours until blastoff... :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 11:33 AM~20185835
> *Today is Saturday March 26... DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOUR WAGONS ARE? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit obviously ya know where mines at... :uh: LOL


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 27 2011, 02:33 AM~20190878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2o a.m. and i am painting a frame on my patio in the rain...
> 48 hours until blastoff... :uh:
> *


nice color hydro


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 06:03 PM~20187758
> *YO I JUST READ SOME SHIT, IN THE CHOP SHOP THREAD!
> SO OUT OF RESPECT, I WILL NOT RESPOND IN THAT THREAD..
> BUT I WILL BE DAMMED IF ANYBODY (EXCEPT FOR A MODERATOR) TELL ME TO STAY
> OUT OF THIS THREAD..
> iF A NEWBIE OR AN OG HAS SOMETHING TO SAY? GOTO THE THE BAD TRADER FORUM
> OR COME TO MY THREAD AND TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT.. YOU HAVE MY BLESSINGS..
> HOW IN THE HELL CAN A PERSON GET IN TROUBLE, JUST BECAUSE HE OR SHE DOES NOT LIKE GETTING RIPPED OFF.. FUCK A PM.. PUT THE FLAKE'S AND THE SCAMS
> ON FCKIN BLAST..
> I DONT CARE IF YOU CAN PULL ROLL'S ROYCE'S OUT OF YOUR ASS..
> WE DONT NEED TO TIP TOE AROUND AN ISSUE IF YOU DID NOT GET SOMETHING YOU PAID FOR...
> MCLOVENS MONEY IS JUST AS GREEN AS MINI'S MONEY AS MY MONEY AS
> COAST TO COAST MONEY ECT ECT..  SO IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO LEAVE
> BECAUSE HYDRO'S STUPID ASS HAS A FORUM TO VENT?  WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? KICK ROCKS! I HOPE i DONT LOOSE ANY FRIENDS OR BUILD PARTNERS BY THIS
> POST I AM TYPING? I WOULD  HOPE SOMETHING CALLED INTEGRITY AND COMPASSION, WOULD BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHO i RUN WITH?
> (NOW COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS) AND LEAVE! OR STAY AND BE MY FRIEND,
> AND ALLOW ME TO CONTINUE TO BE A FAN OF THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: Im not your friend anymore :angry: 


















































:happysad: :biggrin: Just Kidding :wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 27 2011, 11:10 AM~20192619
> *:angry:  Im not your friend anymore  :angry:
> :happysad:  :biggrin:  Just Kidding  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

This guys are fucking clowns talking about dont post about sending off money and not getting your shit when I see who was talking that bullshit I will post his name I glad he did that so now I want send money off but UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU could have said his name 2 cut some of the bullshit out and if u dont like what I said lets HHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP cant post pic rite now but you know THIS DENA4LIFE go to my post and say what every 




> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 05:03 PM~20187758
> *YO I JUST READ SOME SHIT, IN THE CHOP SHOP THREAD!
> SO OUT OF RESPECT, I WILL NOT RESPOND IN THAT THREAD..
> BUT I WILL BE DAMMED IF ANYBODY (EXCEPT FOR A MODERATOR) TELL ME TO STAY
> OUT OF THIS THREAD..
> iF A NEWBIE OR AN OG HAS SOMETHING TO SAY? GOTO THE THE BAD TRADER FORUM
> OR COME TO MY THREAD AND TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT.. YOU HAVE MY BLESSINGS..
> HOW IN THE HELL CAN A PERSON GET IN TROUBLE, JUST BECAUSE HE OR SHE DOES NOT LIKE GETTING RIPPED OFF.. FUCK A PM.. PUT THE FLAKE'S AND THE SCAMS
> ON FCKIN BLAST..
> I DONT CARE IF YOU CAN PULL ROLL'S ROYCE'S OUT OF YOUR ASS..
> WE DONT NEED TO TIP TOE AROUND AN ISSUE IF YOU DID NOT GET SOMETHING YOU PAID FOR...
> MCLOVENS MONEY IS JUST AS GREEN AS MINI'S MONEY AS MY MONEY AS
> COAST TO COAST MONEY ECT ECT..  SO IF SOMEONE ELSE WANTS TO LEAVE
> BECAUSE HYDRO'S STUPID ASS HAS A FORUM TO VENT?  WHAT YOU WAITING FOR? KICK ROCKS! I HOPE i DONT LOOSE ANY FRIENDS OR BUILD PARTNERS BY THIS
> POST I AM TYPING? I WOULD  HOPE SOMETHING CALLED INTEGRITY AND COMPASSION, WOULD BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN WHO i RUN WITH?
> (NOW COMPLAIN ABOUT THIS) AND LEAVE! OR STAY AND BE MY FRIEND,
> AND ALLOW ME TO CONTINUE TO BE A FAN OF THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

his name is DEUCES76 I dont if yall cool with him but his a fucking clown :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Mar 27 2011, 08:47 AM~20191605-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit obviously ya know where mines at... :uh:  LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 11:10 AM~20192619
> *:angry:  Im not your friend anymore  :angry:
> :happysad:  :biggrin:  Just Kidding  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had me going for minute! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 27 2011, 12:06 PM~20192947
> *This guys are fucking clowns talking about dont post about sending off money and not getting your shit when I see who was talking that bullshit I will post his name I glad he did that so now I want send money off but UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU could have said his name 2 cut some of the bullshit out and if u dont like what I said lets HHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP cant post pic rite now but you know THIS DENA4LIFE go to my post and say what every
> *


 well youngster, DEUCES76 Is cool as fuck.. He know's his way around this plastic
and he has been very quick to lend a helping hand to many homies around these 
parts... I guess the guys get a little frustrated or defensive when they see post that are in the wrong place, or a comments that they dont agree with...
( It started to seam like an MCba ONLY THREAD) like I said.. out of respect.. I put my two scents in another place...(no not in my ass) :uh: 
NOW ABOUT THAT HOPPIN? I THINK i WILL BE SERVIN SOMTHING UP REAL SOON?
i MIGHT BE JUMPIN LATER ON TODAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

o ok well Iam a grown man and work hard 4 my money I dont know about no 1 else but I would hate 2 lose 200 on 4 model cars when some people just have 1 or 4
20 dollars models. so deuces76 can say what ever he want just dont talk 2 me about my money if u see a post in the wrong place just say that. but dont be talking like everyone is from mcba or your kids I not from mcba I dont even know what that means I just came 2 lay it low model car post so just cool down duce but back 2 that hopping shit put some video up you talking later on 2day and duce if u still mad lets hop :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: 




> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 27 2011, 12:53 PM~20193179
> *:biggrin:
> Had me going for minute! :biggrin:
> well youngster, DEUCES76 Is cool as fuck.. He know's his way around this plastic
> and he has been very quick to lend a helping hand to many homies around these
> parts... I guess the guys get a little frustrated or defensive when they see post that are in the wrong place,  or a comments that they dont agree with...
> ( It started to seam like an MCba ONLY THREAD) like I said.. out of respect.. I put my two scents in another place...(no  not in my ass)  :uh:
> NOW ABOUT THAT HOPPIN?  I THINK i WILL BE SERVIN SOMTHING UP REAL SOON?
> i MIGHT BE JUMPIN LATER ON TODAY.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 27 2011, 01:15 PM~20193302
> *o ok well Iam a grown man and work  hard 4 my money I dont know about no 1 else but I would hate 2  lose 200 on 4 model cars  when some people just have 1 or 4
> 20 dollars models. so deuces76 can say what ever he want just dont talk 2 me about my money if u see a post in the wrong place just say that. but dont be talking like everyone  is from mcba or your kids I not from mcba I dont even know what that means I just came 2 lay it low model car post so just cool down duce but back 2 that hopping shit put some video up you talking later on 2day and duce if u still mad lets hop  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:
> *


WELL DENA.. NOT TO MANY PEOPLE AROUND HEAR WILL MESS WITH THEM LIFTED 
MODELS... THE ONE'S THAT DO? THEY COME OUT OF LEFT FIELD WITH IT,
ON A LEVEL THAT I DONT KNOW HOW TO TO FUCK WITH YET.. 
HIGHLY DETAILED, AND WITH THAT SERVO SHIT..
BUT I THINK i WILL HAVE SOMETHING ON THE BACK BUMPER LATER ON?
I GOT TO LET SOME PAINT DRY N DO SOME WORK AROUND THE HOUSE.. 
THEN GO SEE MOMS :biggrin: BUT I AM GOING TO TRY TO THROW IT ALL 
TOGETHER TONIGHT FOR ITS FIRST FLIGHT..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hop it






> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 27 2011, 02:06 PM~20193572
> *WELL DENA.. NOT TO MANY PEOPLE AROUND HEAR WILL MESS WITH THEM LIFTED
> MODELS... THE ONE'S THAT DO?  THEY COME OUT OF LEFT FIELD WITH IT,
> ON  A LEVEL THAT I DONT KNOW HOW TO TO FUCK WITH YET..
> HIGHLY DETAILED, AND WITH THAT SERVO SHIT..
> BUT I THINK i WILL HAVE SOMETHING ON THE BACK BUMPER LATER ON?
> I GOT TO LET SOME PAINT DRY N DO SOME WORK AROUND THE HOUSE..
> THEN GO SEE MOMS :biggrin:  BUT I AM GOING TO TRY TO THROW IT ALL
> TOGETHER TONIGHT FOR ITS FIRST FLIGHT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 27 2011, 02:23 PM~20193706
> *hop it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats the plan..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just messin around with it,,,


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 27 2011, 04:20 PM~20194284
> *just messin around with it,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rims


----------



## grimreaper69

My fuckin truck is pissin me off so damn bad. Its leakin antifreeze AGAIN. I've narrowed it down to a blown head gasket or a cracked block. I'm hopin to find out for sure tomorrow. Sorry, just had to vent.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Mar 27 2011, 06:02 PM~20195196-->
> 
> 
> 
> My fuckin truck is pissin me off so damn bad. Its leakin antifreeze AGAIN. I've narrowed it down to a blown head gasket or a cracked block. I'm hopin to find out for sure tomorrow. Sorry, just had to vent.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it an s-10 ?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Mar 27 2011, 06:16 PM~20195338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice mali


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2011, 06:02 PM~20195196
> *My fuckin truck is pissin me off so damn bad. Its leakin antifreeze AGAIN. I've narrowed it down to a blown head gasket or a cracked block. I'm hopin to find out for sure tomorrow. Sorry, just had to vent.
> *


i had an 88 dime that i thought had the same prob...turned out it was leeking at the water pump!! make double sure!!! you dont want to have to do or pay the labor for a head gasket, when its just the water pump!! :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

anyone have the double headlight front end for the the el camino kit ?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 27 2011, 09:26 PM~20195427
> *i had an 88 dime that i thought had the same prob...turned out it was leeking at the water pump!! make double sure!!! you dont want to have to do or pay the labor for a head gasket, when its just the water pump!! :0
> *


I just replaced the water pump a couple months ago. Its dripping from the back of the engine, but then it looks like its dripping from the pump too so I'm not sure.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I get to post here cause this is where I'm allowed to post whatever I want. :biggrin: 


To all you builders: 

If any of you feel the way I do, then you'll understand this post. This is not BS or drama, so read accordingly.

A model is not just a piece of plastic that you slap together and spit some paint on. To me, it's a fascinating piece of work. It is simply amazing to me that you can take something so small and detail it enough to make it look like a 1:1 with the correct camera angles, or simply just a plain white background. It is also amazing that you take the time to sit at a desk, or table, or a corner of the room cramped or wide open, and get lost in a little world that is all your own. It is simply funny that when you sit and work on detailing an engine, or puttin on BMF or building a frame, or putting together a suspension, and look at the clock and go JESUS, it's been 2 hours!! Or, that you sit and ponder, what color should I paint this, what color would go with this for interior, which wheels would make this look the best? I build simply for the fun of this hobby. Yeah it's frustrating as hell, but damn it, so is building a 1:1. It takes longer to build a 1:1 and it sure costs a HELL of a lot more then building 1:25, but in the end, I build the cars that I probably wont ever own. I dont have a whole lot of money to my name, but I've had a passion for cars since I was old enough to see out of the window driving with my dad. My old man used to build models up until he was about my age now, and the other day he was over the house helping me fix a few things with my electric when he saw the model room. He slapped me on the back and said, "this shit is impressive" and told me how he never really had anyone to teach him how to do it. So I look at this site, and a pretty cool bunch of cats on here that have helped me out, and say thanks to all of you for helping me with my hobby. If it wasnt for some of you guys, I'd probably have given this up again. Just remember fellas, no matter who comes on here, or how many newbies are around, or how much the bullshit never seems to end, or whatever, you're still helping someone out, and someone, somewhere, appreciates it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 27 2011, 10:16 PM~20195975
> *I get to post here cause this is where I'm allowed to post whatever I want. :biggrin:
> To all you builders:
> 
> If any of you feel the way I do, then you'll understand this post. This is not BS or drama, so read accordingly.
> 
> A model is not just a piece of plastic that you slap together and spit some paint on. To me, it's a fascinating piece of work. It is simply amazing to me that you can take something so small and detail it enough to make it look like a 1:1 with the correct camera angles, or simply just a plain white background. It is also amazing that you take the time to sit at a desk, or table, or a corner of the room cramped or wide open, and get lost in a little world that is all your own. It is simply funny that when you sit and work on detailing an engine, or puttin on BMF or building a frame, or putting together a suspension, and look at the clock and go JESUS, it's been 2 hours!! Or, that you sit and ponder, what color should I paint this, what color would go with this for interior, which wheels would make this look the best? I build simply for the fun of this hobby. Yeah it's frustrating as hell, but damn it, so is building a 1:1. It takes longer to build a 1:1 and it sure costs a HELL of a lot more then building 1:25, but in the end, I build the cars that I probably wont ever own. I dont have a whole lot of money to my name, but I've had a passion for cars since I was old enough to see out of the window driving with my dad. My old man used to build models up until he was about my age now, and the other day he was over the house helping me fix a few things with my electric when he saw the model room. He slapped me on the back and said, "this shit is impressive" and told me how he never really had anyone to teach him how to do it. So I look at this site, and a pretty cool bunch of cats on here that have helped me out, and say thanks to all of you for helping me with my hobby. If it wasnt for some of you guys, I'd probably have given this up again.  Just remember fellas, no matter who comes on here, or how many newbies are around, or how much the bullshit never seems to end, or whatever, you're still helping someone out, and someone, somewhere, appreciates it.
> *


Well said, I feel exactly the same way.  I was fortunate enough not only to have a teacher that lived within walking distance but had unlimited supply of aftermarket goods and basically whatever i needed. He gave me the knowledge of everything i know on building models. Hooked me up with parts, Paints, and much more. I no longer talk to him and we aren't friends anymore but i still to this day have to give big thanks for all the knowledge he gave me throughout the past damn near 10 yrs. Moral of the story.....Don't let women ruin friendships over drama.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 27 2011, 07:16 PM~20195975
> *I get to post here cause this is where I'm allowed to post whatever I want. :biggrin:
> To all you builders:
> 
> If any of you feel the way I do, then you'll understand this post. This is not BS or drama, so read accordingly.
> 
> A model is not just a piece of plastic that you slap together and spit some paint on. To me, it's a fascinating piece of work. It is simply amazing to me that you can take something so small and detail it enough to make it look like a 1:1 with the correct camera angles, or simply just a plain white background. It is also amazing that you take the time to sit at a desk, or table, or a corner of the room cramped or wide open, and get lost in a little world that is all your own. It is simply funny that when you sit and work on detailing an engine, or puttin on BMF or building a frame, or putting together a suspension, and look at the clock and go JESUS, it's been 2 hours!! Or, that you sit and ponder, what color should I paint this, what color would go with this for interior, which wheels would make this look the best? I build simply for the fun of this hobby. Yeah it's frustrating as hell, but damn it, so is building a 1:1. It takes longer to build a 1:1 and it sure costs a HELL of a lot more then building 1:25, but in the end, I build the cars that I probably wont ever own. I dont have a whole lot of money to my name, but I've had a passion for cars since I was old enough to see out of the window driving with my dad. My old man used to build models up until he was about my age now, and the other day he was over the house helping me fix a few things with my electric when he saw the model room. He slapped me on the back and said, "this shit is impressive" and told me how he never really had anyone to teach him how to do it. So I look at this site, and a pretty cool bunch of cats on here that have helped me out, and say thanks to all of you for helping me with my hobby. If it wasnt for some of you guys, I'd probably have given this up again.  Just remember fellas, no matter who comes on here, or how many newbies are around, or how much the bullshit never seems to end, or whatever, you're still helping someone out, and someone, somewhere, appreciates it.
> *


well said


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2011, 06:45 PM~20195643
> *I just replaced the water pump a couple months ago. Its dripping from the back of the engine, but then it looks like its dripping from the pump too so I'm not sure.
> *


The heater core hose leaking?? 
Leaks suck. Sometimes u cant tell where they leaking after driven them. 
If it was a head ud know it.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2011, 10:41 PM~20196228
> *The heater core hose leaking??
> Leaks suck. Sometimes u cant tell where they leaking after driven them.
> If it was a head ud know it.
> *


:dunno: hopin to get into it tomorrow. All I know is I'm on my way back to the store from a delivery and I kick the heat on and its blowin cold. Damn radiator was empty. Hope its an easy cheap fix.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just a heads up to my peeps in LIL, i have a 66 caddy promo on ebay..startin bid is at $35... get it while ya can.
http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-1966-cadillac-...=item4158167645


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2011, 07:54 PM~20196375
> *:dunno: hopin to get into it tomorrow. All I know is I'm on my way back to the store from a delivery and I kick the heat on and its blowin cold. Damn radiator was empty. Hope its an easy cheap fix.
> *


More than likely it will be. Just cause the waterpumps new dont mean it not leaking. Cheap ass parts anymore. All reman/used shit. 
If the head cracked or the block split it would run like shit. Well, worse then a s10 runs anyways. 
Good luck tho man. Hope its simple.


----------



## grimreaper69

Still runs like a champ, so it must be somethin simple. I'm gonna double check the pump too, its got a warrenty so its covered anyway.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 27 2011, 08:16 PM~20195975
> *I get to post here cause this is where I'm allowed to post whatever I want. :biggrin:
> To all you builders:
> 
> If any of you feel the way I do, then you'll understand this post. This is not BS or drama, so read accordingly.
> 
> A model is not just a piece of plastic that you slap together and spit some paint on. To me, it's a fascinating piece of work. It is simply amazing to me that you can take something so small and detail it enough to make it look like a 1:1 with the correct camera angles, or simply just a plain white background. It is also amazing that you take the time to sit at a desk, or table, or a corner of the room cramped or wide open, and get lost in a little world that is all your own. It is simply funny that when you sit and work on detailing an engine, or puttin on BMF or building a frame, or putting together a suspension, and look at the clock and go JESUS, it's been 2 hours!! Or, that you sit and ponder, what color should I paint this, what color would go with this for interior, which wheels would make this look the best? I build simply for the fun of this hobby. Yeah it's frustrating as hell, but damn it, so is building a 1:1. It takes longer to build a 1:1 and it sure costs a HELL of a lot more then building 1:25, but in the end, I build the cars that I probably wont ever own. I dont have a whole lot of money to my name, but I've had a passion for cars since I was old enough to see out of the window driving with my dad. My old man used to build models up until he was about my age now, and the other day he was over the house helping me fix a few things with my electric when he saw the model room. He slapped me on the back and said, "this shit is impressive" and told me how he never really had anyone to teach him how to do it. So I look at this site, and a pretty cool bunch of cats on here that have helped me out, and say thanks to all of you for helping me with my hobby. If it wasnt for some of you guys, I'd probably have given this up again.  Just remember fellas, no matter who comes on here, or how many newbies are around, or how much the bullshit never seems to end, or whatever, you're still helping someone out, and someone, somewhere, appreciates it.
> *


x2

I don't build for any of you people in here, I build for myself, and to build the rides I will never have. And some just wild ass ideas that could maybe never even be possible. I have learned a ton of new techniques from a few bad ass builders and I look up to quite a few of ya'll. I love coming here and seeing new builds and learning new stuff and sharing my tips and tricks (what few I have). The bullshit that goes on here is gonna happen and its not gonna change. I have just came to the point where I really don't read that much shit anymore except from my clubs and the people that I know good, unless its in my thread. 

Modelers are a peculiar bunch of individual and modeling is a very reclusive hobby. Any time you take a guy, or girl, that sits at a table in a little corner of the room for hours on end all alone, and you put him in a group of modelers, you are gonna get a handfull of people that think that they are God's gift to the hobby and will not listen to anything that you say, have poor people skills, due to the lack of interaction with others. You don't have to like those turds, but try you best not to lower yourselves to there level (I am guilty of it too). Show them the "ropes", take one under you wing and help the little fucker out. I have seen it done before, sometimes it helps and sometimes you just get an asshole that is a hard mo-fo behind that keyboard, those you just have to ignore and laugh to yourself when they post a build that looks like ass. 

With that being said, Thanks to all you OG builders, and even some of the noobs that have ever taught me something, whether meant to or not. As Jeff says "DO WERK SON!"

---steps off soap box---


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2011, 08:10 PM~20196545
> *Still runs like a champ, so it must be somethin simple. I'm gonna double check the pump too, its got a warrenty so its covered anyway.
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2011, 08:03 PM~20196470
> *More than likely it will be. Just cause the waterpumps new dont mean it not leaking. Cheap ass parts anymore. All reman/used shit.
> If the head cracked or the block split it would run like shit. Well,  worse then a s10 runs anyways.
> Good luck tho man. Hope its simple.
> *


crack in the radiator :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 11:28 PM~20196767
> *crack in the radiator  :dunno:
> *


Nah, radiator is good. Ima check the hoses and pump and go from there.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2011, 08:39 PM~20196927
> *Nah, radiator is good. Ima check the hoses and pump and go from there.
> *


U got parts tho right?? Ive always been told for every 1 s10 in the driveway....there is 2 in the back yard. Lol. :biggrin: 

Fill er up with water and let run for awhile parked and watch for water. Squeeze on all ur hoses. (No ****) Hopefully just one ur hoses cracked.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2011, 11:50 PM~20197053
> *U got parts tho right??  Ive always been told for every 1 s10 in the driveway....there is 2 in the back yard. Lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Fill er up with water and let run for awhile parked and watch for water. Squeeze on all ur hoses. (No ****)  Hopefully just one ur hoses cracked.
> *


Oh, you got jokes now??? :biggrin: this truck has outlasted any of the 25 or so other cars I've owned. The 4.3's are no joke, on top of bein carbed (less electronic BS to worry about). I'm sure its somethin simple now, but I'll find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hack saw & a crecent wrench will getcha a 5/6 drop..LOL... fuckin s10's. Never have, never will own one.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 28 2011, 12:02 AM~20197172
> *hack saw & a crecent wrench will getcha a 5/6 drop..LOL... fuckin s10's.  Never have, never will own one.
> *


Doesnt fit well with your name. SlammdSonoma. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 27 2011, 08:51 PM~20197069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :wow: HAHA THAT WAS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2011, 08:59 PM~20197156
> *Oh, you got jokes now???  :biggrin: this truck has outlasted any of the 25 or so other cars I've owned. The 4.3's are no joke, on top of bein carbed (less electronic BS to worry about). I'm sure its somethin simple now, but I'll find out for sure tomorrow.
> *


you never lied, i got a 94s10 blazer with the 4.3, has 190k miles, runs like a champ, only things i had to do was brakes, a new belt, and a new radiator, damn tanks on them are plastic. had a HUGE crack on the drivers side by the nipple.. 100 bucks later for a new one. its back to normal.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

does anyone know if the pine car putty work like bondo ?

and whats best to fix cracks ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2011, 08:59 PM~20197156
> *Oh, you got jokes now???  :biggrin: this truck has outlasted any of the 25 or so other cars I've owned. The 4.3's are no joke, on top of bein carbed (less electronic BS to worry about). I'm sure its somethin simple now, but I'll find out for sure tomorrow.
> *


4.3s are good ones. The engines outlast the trucks they in. Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

No clue on the putty, never heard of it. As for your broken fender I'd super glue it back in place and the make a couple cuts across the brake and add some plastic kind of like a stitch then you can sand it all down and it should be good as new.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2011, 12:41 AM~20197571
> *4.3s are good ones.  The engines outlast the trucks they in. Lol.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol no shit, the trucks rustin out faster than I can go through a tank of gas. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 28 2011, 12:23 AM~20197392
> *you never lied, i got a 94s10 blazer with the 4.3, has 190k miles, runs like a champ, only things i had to do was brakes, a new belt, and a new radiator, damn tanks on them are plastic. had a HUGE crack on the drivers side by the nipple.. 100 bucks later for a new one. its back to normal.
> *


Tank on mine is steel.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Agreed james. Last time i changed a fuel pump on a 97 4 door blazer the tank was steel.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 27 2011, 07:16 PM~20195975
> *I get to post here cause this is where I'm allowed to post whatever I want. :biggrin:
> To all you builders:
> 
> If any of you feel the way I do, then you'll understand this post. This is not BS or drama, so read accordingly.
> 
> A model is not just a piece of plastic that you slap together and spit some paint on. To me, it's a fascinating piece of work. It is simply amazing to me that you can take something so small and detail it enough to make it look like a 1:1 with the correct camera angles, or simply just a plain white background. It is also amazing that you take the time to sit at a desk, or table, or a corner of the room cramped or wide open, and get lost in a little world that is all your own. It is simply funny that when you sit and work on detailing an engine, or puttin on BMF or building a frame, or putting together a suspension, and look at the clock and go JESUS, it's been 2 hours!! Or, that you sit and ponder, what color should I paint this, what color would go with this for interior, which wheels would make this look the best? I build simply for the fun of this hobby. Yeah it's frustrating as hell, but damn it, so is building a 1:1. It takes longer to build a 1:1 and it sure costs a HELL of a lot more then building 1:25, but in the end, I build the cars that I probably wont ever own. I dont have a whole lot of money to my name, but I've had a passion for cars since I was old enough to see out of the window driving with my dad. My old man used to build models up until he was about my age now, and the other day he was over the house helping me fix a few things with my electric when he saw the model room. He slapped me on the back and said, "this shit is impressive" and told me how he never really had anyone to teach him how to do it. So I look at this site, and a pretty cool bunch of cats on here that have helped me out, and say thanks to all of you for helping me with my hobby. If it wasnt for some of you guys, I'd probably have given this up again.  Just remember fellas, no matter who comes on here, or how many newbies are around, or how much the bullshit never seems to end, or whatever, you're still helping someone out, and someone, somewhere, appreciates it.
> *










I think I am going to cry!


> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 27 2011, 08:17 PM~20196624
> *x2
> 
> I don't build for any of you people in here, I build for myself, and to build the rides I will never have. And some just wild ass ideas that could maybe never even be possible. I have learned a ton of new techniques from a few bad ass builders and I look up to quite a few of ya'll. I love coming here and seeing new builds and learning new stuff and sharing my tips and tricks (what few I have). The bullshit that goes on here is gonna happen and its not gonna change. I have just came to the point where I really don't read that much shit anymore except from my clubs and the people that I know good, unless its in my thread.
> 
> Modelers are a peculiar bunch of individual and modeling is a very reclusive hobby. Any time you take a guy, or girl, that sits at a table in a little corner of the room for hours on end all alone, and you put him in a group of modelers, you are gonna get a handfull of people that think that they are God's gift to the hobby and will not listen to anything that you say, have poor people skills, due to the lack of interaction with others. You don't have to like those turds, but try you best not to lower yourselves to there level (I am guilty of it too). Show them the "ropes", take one under you wing and help the little fucker out. I have seen it done before, sometimes it helps and sometimes you just get an asshole that is a hard mo-fo behind that keyboard, those you just have to ignore and laugh to yourself when they post a build that looks like ass.
> 
> With that being said, Thanks to all you OG builders, and even some of the noobs that have ever taught me something, whether meant to or not. As Jeff says "DO WERK SON!"
> 
> ---steps off soap box---
> *


 Man all this typing and reading? WTF are you guys going soft on me?(no ****)
bla bla bla bla. all these Hallmark moments...damm. 
Naw just kidding.. It was a great read from both you guys... Scrape I like hearing about your dad.. funny thing my dad's birthday would have been today.. but he passed on when i was nine years old.. I always thought i would be the car dad for my own set of kids.. but i did not find a girl stupid enough to hang with me..lol
thats why i get a kick when i see all of you car dads interact with your kids.. 
I know slammed has a cool car dad.. DLO styles has a car dad..and probably many others.. Funny thing these model cars? I feel like its a lost love that I have been 
giving a second chance to be with.. this time I am determined to not let her go..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 09:26 PM~20197415
> *does anyone know if  the pine car putty work like bondo ?
> 
> and whats best to fix cracks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck that sucks!! throw it away but send me the bumpers! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 27 2011, 08:16 PM~20195975
> *I get to post here cause this is where I'm allowed to post whatever I want. :biggrin:
> To all you builders:
> 
> If any of you feel the way I do, then you'll understand this post. This is not BS or drama, so read accordingly.
> 
> A model is not just a piece of plastic that you slap together and spit some paint on. To me, it's a fascinating piece of work. It is simply amazing to me that you can take something so small and detail it enough to make it look like a 1:1 with the correct camera angles, or simply just a plain white background. It is also amazing that you take the time to sit at a desk, or table, or a corner of the room cramped or wide open, and get lost in a little world that is all your own. It is simply funny that when you sit and work on detailing an engine, or puttin on BMF or building a frame, or putting together a suspension, and look at the clock and go JESUS, it's been 2 hours!! Or, that you sit and ponder, what color should I paint this, what color would go with this for interior, which wheels would make this look the best? I build simply for the fun of this hobby. Yeah it's frustrating as hell, but damn it, so is building a 1:1. It takes longer to build a 1:1 and it sure costs a HELL of a lot more then building 1:25, but in the end, I build the cars that I probably wont ever own. I dont have a whole lot of money to my name, but I've had a passion for cars since I was old enough to see out of the window driving with my dad. My old man used to build models up until he was about my age now, and the other day he was over the house helping me fix a few things with my electric when he saw the model room. He slapped me on the back and said, "this shit is impressive" and told me how he never really had anyone to teach him how to do it. So I look at this site, and a pretty cool bunch of cats on here that have helped me out, and say thanks to all of you for helping me with my hobby. If it wasnt for some of you guys, I'd probably have given this up again.  Just remember fellas, no matter who comes on here, or how many newbies are around, or how much the bullshit never seems to end, or whatever, you're still helping someone out, and someone, somewhere, appreciates it.
> *



  :werd:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 27 2011, 10:54 PM~20198210
> *fuck that sucks!!  throw it away but send me the bumpers!  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: 

its gonna be the salvaged savage :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 11:26 PM~20197415
> *does anyone know if  the pine car putty work like bondo ?
> 
> and whats best to fix cracks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have a decent built one if you wanna buyit lmk...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2011, 09:43 PM~20197590
> *No clue on the putty, never heard of it. As for your broken fender I'd super glue it back in place and the make a couple cuts across the brake and add some plastic kind of like a stitch then you can sand it all down and it should be good as new.
> *











is that how this crack should get repaired too?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 02:34 AM~20198831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that how this crack should get repaired too?
> *


 :0 

that looks badass post pics of the whole car


----------



## Siim123

Not sure if you guys saw it my thread, but I posted this pic some time ago. I was inspired by some of the pictures you posted in this thread about movie Cars   
Thought I should give a shot with photoshop, not very experienced with it but I'm happy how it turned out


----------



## sandcast

Hey Split, just use some TENAX 7R (apply with a small paint brush) and use very thin (0.010") Evergreen styrene on the inside as a patch.

I guarantee that will fix it.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 28 2011, 08:43 AM~20199873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit thats sick


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

got this painted during the week


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 28 2011, 04:46 AM~20198960
> *:0
> 
> that looks badass post pics of the whole car
> *


 its just a promo, with some wheels on it,,, the brake in the front fender 
put a damper on my plans for it..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 10:45 AM~20200729
> *its just a promo, with some wheels on it,,,  the brake in the front fender
> put a damper on my plans for it..
> *


that sucks


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 11:26 PM~20197415
> *does anyone know if  the pine car putty work like bondo ?
> 
> and whats best to fix cracks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got these for ya ..lmk.. 25 shipped


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 27 2011, 11:14 AM~20192994
> *his name is DEUCES76 I dont if yall cool with him but his a fucking clown  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :dunno: WTF did Ronnie do to you man?? 

Ive known Ronnie for a good while and dude is always good about shipping shit... He may forget things occasionally, but he always makes up for it....


----------



## DEUCES76

ok this dude is pissed off at me for no reason i never did any deals with dude ever never even seen his screen name before so dude can go ahead and keep his mouth shut over some kiddie bs that has nothing to do with me


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 01:56 PM~20200813
> *got these for ya ..lmk.. 25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Does want. Dammit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Mar 28 2011, 03:31 PM~20201475-->
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:  :dunno: WTF did Ronnie do to you man??
> 
> Ive known Ronnie for a good while and dude is always good about shipping shit... He may forget things occasionally, but he always makes up for it....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEUCES76_@Mar 28 2011, 03:44 PM~20201559
> *ok this dude is pissed off at me for no reason i never did any deals with dude ever never even seen his screen name before so dude can go ahead and keep his mouth shut over some kiddie bs that has nothing to do with me
> *



He's angry cuz you told him to keep his mouth shut on MCBA resin thread.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 12:56 PM~20200813
> *got these for ya ..lmk.. 25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn wish I had $25! :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2011, 10:23 PM~20183083
> *i step away for a minute and nothing has changed lol...............everyone is still bitchin about all the bullshit on this site!
> how bout this........................ for one month, we all sit here and build and post pics of what we are building........ (me included) a one month build off (non judged that is) for layitlow and beyond................. call all the homies up............... lets start putting some effort into this hobby and stop wasting time bitching about retards on here!
> i want all progress to be posted here! in off topic.................... lets atleast try and get shit back to the way it used to be already! and stop bitching about other cats bitching...............YA DIG!??!
> to anyone that disagrees with this?......................... fuck off and go build somethin already........................... for everyone else thats down to get something going around here..................... get to it ........ your wasting time
> *

































































now we got something more to complain about.. ( I am posting about 100 pictures of this car all over the place) :biggrin: and of course there will be a short video clip.... WAD DO BIZZNESS IS JACKWAGONS...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 04:25 PM~20202221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we got something more to complain about.. ( I am posting about 100 pictures of this car all over the place)  :biggrin:  and of course there will be a short video clip.... WAD DO BIZZNESS IS JACKWAGONS...
> *


dang that asss end is crazy!!! cant wait for the vid,, :biggrin:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20202221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we got something more to complain about.. ( I am posting about 100 pictures of this car all over the place)  :biggrin:  and of course there will be a short video clip.... WAD DO BIZZNESS IS JACKWAGONS...
> *


Dam Markie,I don't know how u got away with them long cylinders ,drops to da floor too,ok,I need one in my colection,looks clean Dro..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20202221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we got something more to complain about.. ( I am posting about 100 pictures of this car all over the place)  :biggrin:  and of course there will be a short video clip.... WAD DO BIZZNESS IS JACKWAGONS...
> *


BIG HYDRO DOING THE DAMN THANG


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 28 2011, 02:35 PM~20202294
> *Dam Markie,I don't know how u got away with them long cylinders ,drops to da floor too,ok,I need one in my colection,looks clean Dro..
> *


THANKS HOMIE.. I HAD THIS IN MIND FOR OVER TWO YEARS.. BUT WHEN THE QUARTER PANEL WARPED FROM THE HEAT.. AND THE FOIL STARTED TO PEAL OFF
i JUST PUT THE MODEL IN THE CABINET AND LEFT IT ALONE... BUT i THINK 
THIS BITCH HAS ALOT OF ATTITUDE... I LIKE IT.. I AM ALMOST TO SCARED TO HIT THE SWITCH.?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 10:56 AM~20200813
> *got these for ya ..lmk.. 25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 04:00 PM~20202534
> *THANKS HOMIE.. I HAD THIS IN MIND FOR OVER TWO YEARS.. BUT WHEN THE QUARTER PANEL WARPED FROM THE HEAT.. AND THE FOIL STARTED TO PEAL OFF
> i JUST PUT THE MODEL IN THE CABINET AND LEFT IT ALONE...  BUT i THINK
> THIS BITCH HAS ALOT OF ATTITUDE... I LIKE IT.. I AM ALMOST TO SCARED TO HIT THE SWITCH.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fuckin crazy man. I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 10:56 AM~20200813
> *got these for ya ..lmk.. 25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

thanks homies..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hop that shit I been waiting 2 c something hop I got about 3 to 5 models Iam working on and 10 in the mail I got this rag 62 from my 716 going 2 be so hot and I got a 76 caprice coming from him when it gets here will show you bro nice look and lock up but what the nose do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20202221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we got something more to complain about.. ( I am posting about 100 pictures of this car all over the place)  :biggrin:  and of course there will be a short video clip.... WAD DO BIZZNESS IS JACKWAGONS...
> *


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric

fixed the cutlass


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 28 2011, 03:30 PM~20203303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i saw that elco cuty u did, sik.

any chance for some impalas? :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 28 2011, 03:59 PM~20203066
> *hop that shit I been waiting 2 c something hop I got about 3 to 5 models Iam working on and 10 in the mail I got this rag 62 from my 716 going 2 be so hot and I got a 76 caprice coming from him when it gets here will show you bro nice look and lock up but what the nose do :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 so your the one that got that duce...  

what the nose do? well for one thing.. this car does a stand still on 2 wheels! 
yea I said it will balance itself and stand on the rear two wheels.. 
not on the bumper.. just the two wheels... no tricks..








bumper..


Look mom? no hands.. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

i dont like being told how to draw something


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 28 2011, 06:06 PM~20204042
> *i dont like being told how to draw something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! euro clipped cutty elco blown monster truck! :0


----------



## LUXMAN

:biggrin: AHH YOU BEAT ME TOO IT, I WAS GONNA HAVE FUN P[UTTING A TITLE TO THAT LOL, WELL SAID BRO


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20202221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we got something more to complain about.. ( I am posting about 100 pictures of this car all over the place)  :biggrin:  and of course there will be a short video clip.... WAD DO BIZZNESS IS JACKWAGONS...
> *



:biggrin: LMFAO SO IM SCROLLIN DOWN MINDIN MY OWN BIDNESS WHEN I COME ACROSS A SUER CLEAN GLASSHOUSE INTERIOR . . . COOL , I KEE SCROLLIN AND EVERY PIC AFTER THAT MY RIGHT EYEBROW GOT HIGHER AND HIGHER . . . SO YOU CAN IMAGINE HOW HARD I WAS GRINNING BY THE TIME I SEEN THE LOCKUP ON DAT G-HOUSE :biggrin: . A DOG THAT BITCH IS SERIOUSLY MOTIVATING NOT TO MENTION CLEAN . THE CARZY PART TO ME IS FOR A MINUTE I ACTUALLY THOUGHT YOU BENT THE QUARTER PANELS FROM SWANGIN UNTIL I READ THE TEXT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: hno:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 28 2011, 08:40 PM~20205695
> *:biggrin: LMFAO SO IM SCROLLIN DOWN MINDIN MY OWN BIDNESS WHEN I COME ACROSS A SUER CLEAN GLASSHOUSE INTERIOR . . . COOL , I KEE SCROLLIN AND EVERY PIC AFTER THAT MY RIGHT EYEBROW GOT HIGHER AND HIGHER . . . SO YOU CAN IMAGINE HOW HARD I WAS GRINNING BY THE TIME I SEEN THE LOCKUP ON DAT G-HOUSE  :biggrin: . A DOG THAT BITCH IS SERIOUSLY MOTIVATING NOT TO MENTION CLEAN . THE CARZY PART TO ME IS FOR A MINUTE I ACTUALLY THOUGHT YOU BENT THE QUARTER PANELS FROM SWANGIN UNTIL I READ THE TEXT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  hno:
> *


 thanks for noticing Lux.. i love getting response's... I really was not happy when the car buckled... I thought about opening the trunk and putting 16 battery's in the back
to accent the warp? but the car was already painted, foiled and cleared.. so the next 
best thing was to make it a circus hopper..


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2011, 09:02 PM~20195196
> *My fuckin truck is pissin me off so damn bad. Its leakin antifreeze AGAIN. I've narrowed it down to a blown head gasket or a cracked block. I'm hopin to find out for sure tomorrow. Sorry, just had to vent.
> *


Fuckin intake gasket. :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 29 2011, 10:22 AM~20208310
> *Fuckin intake gasket. :angry:
> *




4.3? my moms went on her 02, and mine is bad on my 98......... seems to be a re occuring problem with them 4.3's  

my mom took her shit to get fixed and it cost like 150 or some shit and all they did was smear some gasket sealer where the leake was and called it a day!


----------



## [email protected]

some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!


i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!


let me know whatcha thing fellas!


----------



## chevyguy97

hell yeah jeff, that's lookn good.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 10:56 AM~20208516
> *4.3? my moms went on her 02, and mine is bad on my 98......... seems to be a re occuring problem with them 4.3's
> 
> my mom took her shit to get fixed and it cost like 150 or some shit and all they did was smear some gasket sealer where the leake was and called it a day!
> *


Yeah, 4.3. Fuck sealer, I'm gonna rip it apart tomorrow and replace it, and fix whatever I think should be done at the same time. Fuckin water was literally pourin out yesterday.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 29 2011, 11:13 AM~20208617
> *Yeah, 4.3. Fuck sealer, I'm gonna rip it apart tomorrow and replace it, and fix whatever I think should be done at the same time. Fuckin water was literally pourin out yesterday.
> *




:0 damn! yea do werk son! :biggrin:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 07:57 AM~20208519
> *some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!
> i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!
> let me know whatcha thing fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 11:16 AM~20208635
> *:0  damn! yea do werk son!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm bout to just pull the engine and rebuild it, save some trouble down the road.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I see u with the four 15






> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 29 2011, 08:27 AM~20208705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 29 2011, 12:03 AM~20207338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 China rims at it's best... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 29 2011, 08:13 AM~20208617
> *Yeah, 4.3. Fuck sealer, I'm gonna rip it apart tomorrow and replace it, and fix whatever I think should be done at the same time. Fuckin water was literally pourin out yesterday.
> *


Really? Intake leak? Thats shitty, still be a eazy fix tho. 4.3s are good but to me i wouldnt waste money to rebuild and drop in a 305 or a 283.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2011, 04:55 PM~20211042
> *Really?  Intake leak?  Thats shitty,  still be a eazy fix tho.  4.3s are good but to me i wouldnt waste money to rebuild and drop in a 305 or a 283.
> *


I don't need anything that's gonna eat gas more than it already does. Lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 29 2011, 02:42 PM~20211403
> *I don't need anything that's gonna eat gas more than it already does. Lol
> *


Theres always the 2.2 dime engines. Lmao.


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 28 2011, 06:06 PM~20204042
> *i dont like being told how to draw something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass work homie.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2011, 05:47 PM~20211435
> *Theres always the 2.2 dime engines.  Lmao.
> *


That damn near made me spit a mouthful of pepsi on my phone. Lmao there's no way in hell i'd ever replace a 4.3 with a 2.2.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 29 2011, 03:30 PM~20211703
> *That damn near made me spit a mouthful of pepsi on my phone. Lmao there's no way in hell i'd ever replace a 4.3 with a 2.2.
> *


Lmao. I was laughing while typein that. :biggrin: 

Those are nice engines........





For boat anchors.


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Mar 27 2011, 10:20 PM~20197901-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no shit, the trucks rustin out faster than I can go through a tank of gas. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha quoted for truth, Since the truck runs so good, I am going to be doing extensive body work on it this summer, cutting out the rust, and welding in new sheet metal. Might as well. Will be a fun project
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Mar 27 2011, 10:23 PM~20197920
> *Tank on mine is steel.
> *


Really? Once this one goes bad, I need to find me a radiator with steel tanks, this blazer has the engine and tranny fluid cooler, not sure if they make that rad with the steel tanks, but would be worth it once this one cracks again.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 28 2011, 03:59 PM~20203066
> *hop that shit I been waiting 2 c something hop I got about 3 to 5 models Iam working on and 10 in the mail I got this rag 62 from my 716 going 2 be so hot and I got a 76 caprice coming from him when it gets here will show you bro nice look and lock up but what the nose do :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Hey SB I dont know if you got my post? because your thread got pulled today..
(It seams to me that if a thread was so worthless, why wont it just die on its own)
everybody complained on that thread.. but no body posted pictures for 4 page's
I thought we worked it out? you wanted a hop, and now I give you a friendly hop! Oh well, so they pull the thread..? wow okay.. why dont they pull the thread of some of the bad traders before they get away with peoples money? hmmmm ?
any way far be it for me to complain? because i dont want my shit wiped out..
DENA I got to go get some supplies' but when get back the glue will be dry and I will hit the nose of my car for you.. its going to slamm the bumper on each and every
hit.. ONE HITTER QUITTER,, but the tires will only be doing about 3 1/2 inch's
thats 87 inch's in 1/1 scale..and the hood of the car will be at 7 1/2 inch's... thats 187
inch's in 1/1 scale... thats my goal.,. it might not do 1 inch? but I will find out tonight
when I get back..and file down this one last piece... I think your rubber band hoppers 
will have me beat because of that rear end you do? but its all good..I can learn from you,, and we can talk shit and have some fun.. and still enjoy the hobby..
everybody can grow..and why should the two of us be any different?
So I will see you tonight, as long as i dont get deleted... 
(I have this pet peeve about sensors-ism)... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

new goodie that just arrived for my car :0 



its not new but it works :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

Anybody know where I can find some Bob Dudek aluminum parts? I googled and came across his fotki album with alot of his parts in there. Saw some 409 valve covers I HAVE to have for my 62! :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

He's one of my Facebook friends. I'll ask him.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 29 2011, 10:16 PM~20213957
> *He's one of my Facebook friends. I'll ask him.
> *


Awesome thanks bro!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 29 2011, 11:13 PM~20213911
> *Anybody know where I can find some Bob Dudek aluminum parts? I googled and came across his fotki album with alot of his parts in there. Saw some 409 valve covers I HAVE to have for my 62!  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


What he has on his Fotki album is what he has for sale. Just send him an email through the fotki album and he should get back to you.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 29 2011, 10:38 PM~20214198
> *What he has on his Fotki album is what he has for sale. Just send him an email through the fotki album and he should get back to you.
> *


Thanks a bunch bro! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 29 2011, 11:41 PM~20214239
> *Thanks a bunch bro!  :biggrin:
> *


No prob Matt. Just passing along how i got a hold of him on some valve covers for a 502.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 29 2011, 10:44 PM~20214271
> *No prob Matt. Just passing along how i got a hold of him on some valve covers for a 502.
> *


Also found this just now

http://www.oldmansmodels.com/id120.html


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 29 2011, 11:45 PM~20214283
> *Also found this just now
> 
> http://www.oldmansmodels.com/id120.html
> *



Only shitty thing is he only accepts MO. no Paypal.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 PM~20214296
> *Only shitty thing is he only accepts MO. no Paypal.
> *


Damn that is shitty. I mean c'mon its 2011...who dont have Paypal nowadays?! :angry: lol


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

these are pretty sick


----------



## 408models

:yes: yup the 2011 CHRYSLER 300


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 29 2011, 07:05 PM~20213272
> *new goodie that just arrived for my car  :0
> its not new but it works  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats right.. keep those Italian pump heads.. even the old one's because they wont 
be around for to much longer..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 04:57 AM~20216260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is pure SICKNESS Hydro! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 09:01 AM~20217699
> *thats right.. keep those Italian pump heads.. even the old one's  because they wont
> be around for to much longer..
> *


so they gonna be worth money ?


----------



## 408models

OTHERE THEN PHOTOBUCKET AND YOUTUBE WHATS ANOTHER GOOD PLACE TO UPLOAD VIDEOS, I HAVE ONE ON PB, BUT SHIT WONT PLAY WHEN YOU CLICK THE LINK :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

have ya tried imageshack?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 30 2011, 06:48 PM~20220697
> *OTHERE THEN PHOTOBUCKET AND YOUTUBE WHATS ANOTHER GOOD PLACE TO UPLOAD VIDEOS, I HAVE ONE ON PB, BUT SHIT WONT PLAY WHEN YOU CLICK THE LINK :angry:
> *



Check with Siim, he uses a different one.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MADEMAN where you at? on ebay there is 2 caddy lots....ending soon... :wow: 

4- 68 verts in the box's an im pretty sure its the same dude who has another 4 in the box's.. i think they wher 70's eldos go check em out an buy them bitch's whoever!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I need a hood 4 A old amt 64


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 07:14 PM~20221940
> *I need a hood 4 A old amt 64
> *


 I GOT A WHOLE KIT, WHAT YOU GOT TO TRADE


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I dont need the whole kit but I will buy I got cash 2 trade But I still need just a hood



> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 30 2011, 06:16 PM~20221960
> *I GOT A WHOLE KIT, WHAT YOU GOT TO TRADE
> *


----------



## tunzafun

Hey Mcloven, found ya some goodies since all u build are "demo cars" 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CAST-1-25-SCALE-...=item53e6e290b0

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CAST-1-25-SCALE-...=item53e6e29029

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CAST-1-25-SCALE-...=item53e6e29071


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I like fleetwoods and resien impalas 





> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 07:31 PM~20222644
> *Hey Mcloven, found ya some goodies since all u build are "demo cars"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CAST-1-25-SCALE-...=item53e6e290b0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CAST-1-25-SCALE-...=item53e6e29029
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CAST-1-25-SCALE-...=item53e6e29071
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

SOME READING MATERIAL FOR THE SHITTER! :biggrin: 

Laidframe Re:grand prix, Today, 08:57 PM 


Baller Poster


Group: Members
Posts: 558
Member No.: 32,305
Joined: Mar 2006



QUOTE
QUOTE
Dude WTF are you on crack today, I asked if the number was right, you know maybe you made a mistake when you typed it in. Thats all, you need to pull your head out of your ass today. I've. delt with you at least 6 times already and I am not saying you are trying to rip me off.
SO IF IT WAS ALL GOOD ALL SIX TIMES WTF IS YOUR PROB....
IM JUST TELLING YOU HOW IT IS .. IF YOU CANT HANDLE THAT THEN I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO TELL YA.. SHIT IS OUT OF MY HANDS ...I SHIPPED IT .WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO DO? HERE IT IS AGAIN..
0310 0480 0001 7951 6667 


My problem is that I asked you for a tracking # then you start acting like a piece of shit. I never said you were trying to burn me just that I wanted to know when it shows up so I can get it. Now your fucked up ass gives me a whole different number thats not even close to the first. Thanks for being such a piece of shit trader now.







EAH LAID FRAME STOP TALKIN SHIT IN THE PM'S I DONT APPRECIATE THE NAME CALLING AN ALL THE OTHER BULLSHIT! YOUR CAR IS ON ITS WAY! I DID MY PART I SHIPPED I SENT YOU THE TRACKIN # NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THE POST OFFICE DICKIN AROUND..SO DONT THINK YOU GOT ONE OVER ON ME CAUSE THERES NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THAT. IM NOT HERE TO FUCK ANYONE OVER AN NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH ANYTHING I SHPPED. THIS IS WHY I SHIP WITH TRACKIN #'S JUST BECAUSE OF THIS BULLSHIT YOUR TALKING RIGHT NOW..LIKE IM TRYING TO RIP YOU OFF OR SOMETHING..CHECK THE GOOD TRADER THREAD DICKWEED IM ON JUST ABOUT EVERY PAGE AN ON JUST ABOUT EVERYONES LIST! THE ONLY ONE WITH A PROB.. IS YOU..WE HAVE DONE DEALS BEFORE WITH NO PROBLEMS..SO WHY YOU TALK SHIT NOW? . SO JUST WAIT A FUCKIN DAY OR TWO AN IT WILL BE THERE..SO STOP YOUR CRYING ..ILL SEND YOUR FUCKIN RIG BACK AN YOU CAN KEEP IT AN THE CAR TO WHEN IT GETS THERE I COULD GIVE 2 SHITZ.. THEM TRUCKS ARE DIME A DOZEN BRO..DONT ACT LIKE YOU DID ME FAVOR ON THE TRADE...I CAN GET THAT TRUCK ANYWHERE...FIND A VINTAGE PONTIAC LIKE THE ONE I TRADED YA..THERE NOT AS EASY..AN YOU 'LL PAY SOME LOOT FOR IT! MORE THEN THE FORD RIG THAT I GOT FROM YOU WITH NO BOX ON THE BACK. I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR PROB...IS WITH ME BUT I AINT SOME PUNK KID ON HERE... SO STOP YOUR BULLSHIT TALKIN IN THE PM'S ANYONE CAN HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER AN RUN THERE MOUTH. WHATEVER DUDE!! THE CAR WILL SHOW UP DONT WORRIE ABOUT IT ..IM NOT A SCAMMER.. LIKE IM GONNA SCAM SOMEONE OVER A 25 TRUCK.. WHAT A JOKE!! GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT..WHEN IT SHOWS UP DO WHAT YOU DO HAVE FUN..  

AN IM NOT SORRY FOR THE HYDRO STORY... :0 IM PISSED!  IT COULD HAVE BEEN LONGER BUT IVE ALLREADY WAISTED ENUOGH TIME WRITING THIS!  
"I SAID GOOD DAY" :biggrin: OH AN A BIG...:x:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 07:44 PM~20222802
> *SOME READING MATERIAL FOR THE SHITTER! :biggrin:
> 
> Laidframe Re:grand prix, Today, 08:57 PM
> Baller Poster
> Group: Members
> Posts: 558
> Member No.: 32,305
> Joined: Mar 2006
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> Dude WTF are  you on crack today, I asked if the number was right, you know maybe you made a mistake when you typed it in. Thats all, you need to pull your head out of your ass today. I've. delt with you at least 6 times already and I am not saying you are trying to rip me off.
> SO IF IT WAS ALL GOOD ALL SIX TIMES WTF IS YOUR PROB....
> IM JUST TELLING YOU HOW IT IS .. IF YOU CANT HANDLE THAT THEN I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO TELL YA.. SHIT IS OUT OF MY HANDS ...I SHIPPED IT .WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO DO? HERE IT IS AGAIN..
> 0310 0480 0001 7951 6667
> My problem is that I asked you for a tracking # then you start acting like a piece of shit. I never said you were trying to burn me just that I wanted to know when it shows up so I can get it. Now your fucked up ass gives me a whole different number thats not even close to the first. Thanks for being such a piece of shit trader now.
> 
> 
> EAH LAID FRAME STOP TALKIN SHIT IN THE PM'S I DONT APPRECIATE THE NAME CALLING AN ALL THE OTHER BULLSHIT! YOUR CAR IS ON ITS WAY! I DID MY PART I SHIPPED I SENT YOU THE TRACKIN # NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THE POST OFFICE DICKIN AROUND..SO DONT THINK YOU GOT ONE OVER ON ME CAUSE THERES NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THAT. IM NOT HERE TO FUCK ANYONE OVER AN NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH ANYTHING I SHPPED. THIS IS WHY I SHIP WITH TRACKIN #'S JUST BECAUSE OF THIS BULLSHIT YOUR TALKING RIGHT NOW..LIKE IM TRYING TO RIP YOU OFF OR SOMETHING..CHECK THE GOOD TRADER THREAD DICKWEED IM ON JUST ABOUT EVERY PAGE AN ON JUST ABOUT EVERYONES LIST! THE ONLY ONE WITH A PROB.. IS YOU..WE HAVE DONE DEALS BEFORE WITH NO PROBLEMS..SO WHY YOU TALK SHIT NOW? . SO JUST WAIT A FUCKIN DAY OR TWO AN IT WILL BE THERE..SO STOP YOUR CRYING  ..ILL SEND YOUR FUCKIN RIG BACK AN YOU CAN KEEP IT AN THE CAR TO WHEN IT GETS THERE I COULD GIVE 2 SHITZ.. THEM TRUCKS ARE DIME A DOZEN BRO..DONT ACT LIKE YOU DID ME FAVOR ON THE TRADE...I CAN GET THAT TRUCK ANYWHERE...FIND A VINTAGE PONTIAC LIKE THE ONE I TRADED YA..THERE NOT AS EASY..AN YOU 'LL PAY SOME LOOT FOR IT! MORE THEN THE FORD RIG THAT I GOT FROM YOU WITH NO BOX ON THE BACK. I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR PROB...IS WITH ME BUT I AINT SOME PUNK KID ON HERE... SO STOP YOUR BULLSHIT TALKIN IN THE PM'S ANYONE CAN HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER AN RUN THERE MOUTH. WHATEVER DUDE!! THE CAR WILL SHOW UP DONT WORRIE ABOUT IT ..IM NOT A SCAMMER.. LIKE IM GONNA SCAM SOMEONE OVER A 25 TRUCK.. WHAT A JOKE!! GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT..WHEN IT SHOWS UP DO WHAT YOU DO HAVE FUN..
> 
> "I SAID GOOD DAY" :biggrin: OH AN A BIG...:x:
> *


I GOTTA TAKE A SHIT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I spent cash baby I cant wait 2 get my shit about 2 burn 1 wake up and hope my shit comes dont rob 716 ha ha ha lol just playing 

best traders

716 layin low 

gseeds


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 07:44 PM~20222802
> *SOME READING MATERIAL FOR THE SHITTER! :biggrin:
> 
> Laidframe Re:grand prix, Today, 08:57 PM
> Baller Poster
> Group: Members
> Posts: 558
> Member No.: 32,305
> Joined: Mar 2006
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> Dude WTF are  you on crack today, I asked if the number was right, you know maybe you made a mistake when you typed it in. Thats all, you need to pull your head out of your ass today. I've. delt with you at least 6 times already and I am not saying you are trying to rip me off.
> SO IF IT WAS ALL GOOD ALL SIX TIMES WTF IS YOUR PROB....
> IM JUST TELLING YOU HOW IT IS .. IF YOU CANT HANDLE THAT THEN I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO TELL YA.. SHIT IS OUT OF MY HANDS ...I SHIPPED IT .WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO DO? HERE IT IS AGAIN..
> 0310 0480 0001 7951 6667
> My problem is that I asked you for a tracking # then you start acting like a piece of shit. I never said you were trying to burn me just that I wanted to know when it shows up so I can get it. Now your fucked up ass gives me a whole different number thats not even close to the first. Thanks for being such a piece of shit trader now.
> 
> 
> EAH LAID FRAME STOP TALKIN SHIT IN THE PM'S I DONT APPRECIATE THE NAME CALLING AN ALL THE OTHER BULLSHIT! YOUR CAR IS ON ITS WAY! I DID MY PART I SHIPPED I SENT YOU THE TRACKIN # NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THE POST OFFICE DICKIN AROUND..SO DONT THINK YOU GOT ONE OVER ON ME CAUSE THERES NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THAT. IM NOT HERE TO FUCK ANYONE OVER AN NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH ANYTHING I SHPPED. THIS IS WHY I SHIP WITH TRACKIN #'S JUST BECAUSE OF THIS BULLSHIT YOUR TALKING RIGHT NOW..LIKE IM TRYING TO RIP YOU OFF OR SOMETHING..CHECK THE GOOD TRADER THREAD DICKWEED IM ON JUST ABOUT EVERY PAGE AN ON JUST ABOUT EVERYONES LIST! THE ONLY ONE WITH A PROB.. IS YOU..WE HAVE DONE DEALS BEFORE WITH NO PROBLEMS..SO WHY YOU TALK SHIT NOW? . SO JUST WAIT A FUCKIN DAY OR TWO AN IT WILL BE THERE..SO STOP YOUR CRYING  ..ILL SEND YOUR FUCKIN RIG BACK AN YOU CAN KEEP IT AN THE CAR TO WHEN IT GETS THERE I COULD GIVE 2 SHITZ.. THEM TRUCKS ARE DIME A DOZEN BRO..DONT ACT LIKE YOU DID ME FAVOR ON THE TRADE...I CAN GET THAT TRUCK ANYWHERE...FIND A VINTAGE PONTIAC LIKE THE ONE I TRADED YA..THERE NOT AS EASY..AN YOU 'LL PAY SOME LOOT FOR IT! MORE THEN THE FORD RIG THAT I GOT FROM YOU WITH NO BOX ON THE BACK. I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR PROB...IS WITH ME BUT I AINT SOME PUNK KID ON HERE... SO STOP YOUR BULLSHIT TALKIN IN THE PM'S ANYONE CAN HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER AN RUN THERE MOUTH. WHATEVER DUDE!! THE CAR WILL SHOW UP DONT WORRIE ABOUT IT ..IM NOT A SCAMMER.. LIKE IM GONNA SCAM SOMEONE OVER A 25 TRUCK.. WHAT A JOKE!! GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT..WHEN IT SHOWS UP DO WHAT YOU DO HAVE FUN..
> 
> "I SAID GOOD DAY" :biggrin: OH AN A BIG...:x:
> *


fuckin shit! i wanted that pontiac too!! how bout this, send his kit back, when he gets your pontiac in, he has to send it to me?! :0 :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

man we have got some real assclowns on here today. Havent missed a damn thing i see..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 30 2011, 09:58 PM~20222957
> *fuckin shit! i wanted that pontiac too!! how bout this, send his kit back, when he gets your pontiac in, he has to send it to me?! :0  :happysad:
> *


ALOT OF PEOPLE WANTED THAT PONTIAC... BUT I ALLREADY TRADED IT TO LAIDFRAME.. ALL THIS BULLSHIT I SHOULD HAVE CALLED OFF THE DEALL AN JUST SOLD THE THING.. ITS HIS PONITAC NOW ....YOU DEAL WITH HIM IM DONE.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 09:57 PM~20222948
> *I spent cash baby I cant wait 2 get my shit about 2 burn 1 wake up and hope my shit  comes dont rob 716 ha  ha ha lol just playing
> 
> best traders
> 
> 716 layin low
> 
> gseeds
> *


YOUR CARS SHOULD BE THERE BY FRIDAY AT THE LATEST... CHECK YOUR TRACKIN # TO SEE WHERE ITS AT BRO.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

speakin of trackin #'s
..gotta send a PM to a couple guys.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 30 2011, 10:01 PM~20222998
> *man we have got some real assclowns on here today.  Havent missed a damn thing i see..
> *


YEAH TELL ME ABOUT IT...THERE EVERYWHERE YOU GO...


----------



## [email protected]

34 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: UCE 95 RHYDER, firme79mc, MAZDAT, 1942aerosedan, PERDITION, grimreaper69, OFDatTX, ghettobuilt, undead white boy, bellboi863, Linc, Daniel rubalcava, zbstr90222, arturo rios, candilove, DENA4LIFE_SB, devoe7071, 716 LAYIN LOW, sinicle, CNDYBLU66SS, Laidframe, hopper4lyfe




deep! :0


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 07:44 PM~20222802
> *SOME READING MATERIAL FOR THE SHITTER! :biggrin:
> 
> Laidframe Re:grand prix, Today, 08:57 PM
> Baller Poster
> Group: Members
> Posts: 558
> Member No.: 32,305
> Joined: Mar 2006
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> Dude WTF are  you on crack today, I asked if the number was right, you know maybe you made a mistake when you typed it in. Thats all, you need to pull your head out of your ass today. I've. delt with you at least 6 times already and I am not saying you are trying to rip me off.
> SO IF IT WAS ALL GOOD ALL SIX TIMES WTF IS YOUR PROB....
> IM JUST TELLING YOU HOW IT IS .. IF YOU CANT HANDLE THAT THEN I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO TELL YA.. SHIT IS OUT OF MY HANDS ...I SHIPPED IT .WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO DO? HERE IT IS AGAIN..
> 0310 0480 0001 7951 6667
> My problem is that I asked you for a tracking # then you start acting like a piece of shit. I never said you were trying to burn me just that I wanted to know when it shows up so I can get it. Now your fucked up ass gives me a whole different number thats not even close to the first. Thanks for being such a piece of shit trader now.
> 
> 
> EAH LAID FRAME STOP TALKIN SHIT IN THE PM'S I DONT APPRECIATE THE NAME CALLING AN ALL THE OTHER BULLSHIT! YOUR CAR IS ON ITS WAY! I DID MY PART I SHIPPED I SENT YOU THE TRACKIN # NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THE POST OFFICE DICKIN AROUND..SO DONT THINK YOU GOT ONE OVER ON ME CAUSE THERES NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THAT. IM NOT HERE TO FUCK ANYONE OVER AN NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH ANYTHING I SHPPED. THIS IS WHY I SHIP WITH TRACKIN #'S JUST BECAUSE OF THIS BULLSHIT YOUR TALKING RIGHT NOW..LIKE IM TRYING TO RIP YOU OFF OR SOMETHING..CHECK THE GOOD TRADER THREAD DICKWEED IM ON JUST ABOUT EVERY PAGE AN ON JUST ABOUT EVERYONES LIST! THE ONLY ONE WITH A PROB.. IS YOU..WE HAVE DONE DEALS BEFORE WITH NO PROBLEMS..SO WHY YOU TALK SHIT NOW? . SO JUST WAIT A FUCKIN DAY OR TWO AN IT WILL BE THERE..SO STOP YOUR CRYING   ..ILL SEND YOUR FUCKIN RIG BACK AN YOU CAN KEEP IT AN THE CAR TO WHEN IT GETS THERE I COULD GIVE 2 SHITZ.. THEM TRUCKS ARE DIME A DOZEN BRO..DONT ACT LIKE YOU DID ME FAVOR ON THE TRADE...I CAN GET THAT TRUCK ANYWHERE...FIND A VINTAGE PONTIAC LIKE THE ONE I TRADED YA..THERE NOT AS EASY..AN YOU 'LL PAY SOME LOOT FOR IT! MORE THEN THE FORD RIG THAT I GOT FROM YOU WITH NO BOX ON THE BACK. I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR PROB...IS WITH ME BUT I AINT SOME PUNK KID ON HERE... SO STOP YOUR BULLSHIT TALKIN IN THE PM'S ANYONE CAN HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER AN RUN THERE MOUTH. WHATEVER DUDE!! THE CAR WILL SHOW UP DONT WORRIE ABOUT IT ..IM NOT A SCAMMER.. LIKE IM GONNA SCAM SOMEONE OVER A 25 TRUCK.. WHAT A JOKE!! GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT..WHEN IT SHOWS UP DO WHAT YOU DO HAVE FUN..
> 
> AN IM NOT SORRY FOR THE  HYDRO STORY... :0  IM PISSED!  IT COULD HAVE BEEN LONGER BUT IVE ALLREADY WAISTED  ENUOGH TIME WRITING THIS!
> "I SAID GOOD DAY" :biggrin: OH AN A BIG...:x:
> *



Just like a bitch go and cry to the board. :tears: 
I guess you are just to stupid to get why I wanted the tracking #, never said you were trying to rip me off. And whats the point of giving me a tracking # if it doesnt even work.

And sure you can send the truck back to me.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 30 2011, 11:37 PM~20224127
> *Just like a bitch go and cry to the board. :tears:
> I guess you are just to stupid to get why I wanted the tracking #, never said you were trying to rip me off. And whats the point of giving me a tracking # if it doesnt even work.
> 
> And sure you can send the truck back to me.
> *


IM NOT CRYIN BRO..BUT I WILL LET IT BE KNOWN THAT YOUR BEING AN ASSHOLE TO ME FOR NO REASON..AN I GOT YOUR BITCH RIGHT HERE CUNT FACE! ..LOL..THE ONLY ONE CRYIN HERE IS YOU STILL... :roflmao: FUCK THE TRACKIN # MAYBE I DID GIVE YOU THE WRONG ONE THEN THATS MY BAD :happysad: IF I DIDNT THEN I REALLY DONT KNOW WHY ITS NOT WORKIN.. :dunno: BUT ITS GOOD IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT AS MUCH AS YOU ARE! I KNOW I SHIPPED IT AN I KNOW IT WILL SHOW UP.  PATIENTS MY FREIND..LIKE I SAID....RELAX BRO.. ALL IN ALL BRO I AINT HATEN I JUST DONT LIKE PEOPLE TALKIN TO ME LIKE THAT....LIKE I SAID YOUR NOT TALKIN TO MCLOVIN.. :0 HAVE SOME REPSECT!!  FUNNY THING IS YOU TALK TO ME LIKE AN ASSHOLE THENI GET ALL PISSED OFF AN DO JUST THE SAME WICH MAKES ME NO BETTER THEN YOU! SO THIS IS GOIN TO GET US NO WHERE!! SO LETS CUT THE THE KIDDY SHIT..AN JUST GIVE IT A COUPLE DAYS...I ALLWAYS COME THRU ASK ANYONE!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 10:35 PM~20224670
> *IM NOT CRYIN BRO..BUT I WILL LET IT BE KNOWN THAT YOUR BEING AN ASSHOLE TO ME FOR NO REASON..AN I GOT YOUR BITCH RIGHT HERE CUNT FACE! ..LOL..THE ONLY ONE CRYIN HERE IS YOU STILL... :roflmao:  FUCK THE TRACKIN # MAYBE I DID GIVE YOU THE WRONG ONE THEN THATS MY BAD :happysad: IF I DIDNT  THEN I REALLY DONT KNOW WHY ITS NOT WORKIN.. :dunno:  BUT ITS GOOD IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT AS MUCH AS YOU ARE! I KNOW I SHIPPED IT AN I KNOW IT WILL SHOW UP.   PATIENTS MY FREIND..LIKE I SAID....RELAX BRO.. ALL IN ALL BRO I AINT HATEN I JUST DONT LIKE PEOPLE TALKIN TO ME LIKE THAT....LIKE I SAID YOUR NOT TALKIN TO MCLOVIN.. :0 HAVE SOME REPSECT!!  FUNNY THING IS YOU TALK TO ME LIKE AN ASSHOLE THENI GET ALL PISSED OFF AN DO JUST THE SAME WICH MAKES ME NO BETTER THEN YOU! SO THIS IS GOIN TO GET US NO WHERE!! SO LETS CUT THE THE KIDDY SHIT..AN JUST GIVE IT A COUPLE DAYS...I ALLWAYS COME THRu ASK ANYONE!
> *


 :yes: da hawk has spoken troof


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 07:44 PM~20222802
> *SOME READING MATERIAL FOR THE SHITTER! :biggrin:
> 
> Laidframe Re:grand prix, Today, 08:57 PM
> Baller Poster
> Group: Members
> Posts: 558
> Member No.: 32,305
> Joined: Mar 2006
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> Dude WTF are  you on crack today, I asked if the number was right, you know maybe you made a mistake when you typed it in. Thats all, you need to pull your head out of your ass today. I've. delt with you at least 6 times already and I am not saying you are trying to rip me off.
> SO IF IT WAS ALL GOOD ALL SIX TIMES WTF IS YOUR PROB....
> IM JUST TELLING YOU HOW IT IS .. IF YOU CANT HANDLE THAT THEN I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO TELL YA.. SHIT IS OUT OF MY HANDS ...I SHIPPED IT .WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO DO? HERE IT IS AGAIN..
> 0310 0480 0001 7951 6667
> My problem is that I asked you for a tracking # then you start acting like a piece of shit. I never said you were trying to burn me just that I wanted to know when it shows up so I can get it. Now your fucked up ass gives me a whole different number thats not even close to the first. Thanks for being such a piece of shit trader now.
> 
> 
> EAH LAID FRAME STOP TALKIN SHIT IN THE PM'S I DONT APPRECIATE THE NAME CALLING AN ALL THE OTHER BULLSHIT! YOUR CAR IS ON ITS WAY! I DID MY PART I SHIPPED I SENT YOU THE TRACKIN # NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THE POST OFFICE DICKIN AROUND..SO DONT THINK YOU GOT ONE OVER ON ME CAUSE THERES NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THAT. IM NOT HERE TO FUCK ANYONE OVER AN NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH ANYTHING I SHPPED. THIS IS WHY I SHIP WITH TRACKIN #'S JUST BECAUSE OF THIS BULLSHIT YOUR TALKING RIGHT NOW..LIKE IM TRYING TO RIP YOU OFF OR SOMETHING..CHECK THE GOOD TRADER THREAD DICKWEED IM ON JUST ABOUT EVERY PAGE AN ON JUST ABOUT EVERYONES LIST! THE ONLY ONE WITH A PROB.. IS YOU..WE HAVE DONE DEALS BEFORE WITH NO PROBLEMS..SO WHY YOU TALK SHIT NOW? . SO JUST WAIT A FUCKIN DAY OR TWO AN IT WILL BE THERE..SO STOP YOUR CRYING  ..ILL SEND YOUR FUCKIN RIG BACK AN YOU CAN KEEP IT AN THE CAR TO WHEN IT GETS THERE I COULD GIVE 2 SHITZ.. THEM TRUCKS ARE DIME A DOZEN BRO..DONT ACT LIKE YOU DID ME FAVOR ON THE TRADE...I CAN GET THAT TRUCK ANYWHERE...FIND A VINTAGE PONTIAC LIKE THE ONE I TRADED YA..THERE NOT AS EASY..AN YOU 'LL PAY SOME LOOT FOR IT! MORE THEN THE FORD RIG THAT I GOT FROM YOU WITH NO BOX ON THE BACK. I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR PROB...IS WITH ME BUT I AINT SOME PUNK KID ON HERE... SO STOP YOUR BULLSHIT TALKIN IN THE PM'S ANYONE CAN HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER AN RUN THERE MOUTH. WHATEVER DUDE!! THE CAR WILL SHOW UP DONT WORRIE ABOUT IT ..IM NOT A SCAMMER.. LIKE IM GONNA SCAM SOMEONE OVER A 25 TRUCK.. WHAT A JOKE!! GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT..WHEN IT SHOWS UP DO WHAT YOU DO HAVE FUN..
> 
> AN IM NOT SORRY FOR THE  HYDRO STORY... :0  IM PISSED!  IT COULD HAVE BEEN LONGER BUT IVE ALLREADY WAISTED  ENUOGH TIME WRITING THIS!
> "I SAID GOOD DAY" :biggrin: OH AN A BIG...:x:
> *


 (HYDRO STORY)? :wow: IT IS SO COOL TO HAVE A PLACE WHERE PEOPLE KNOW ME.. AND ACCEPT ME FOR THE GOOD NATURED BURN OUT THAT i AM.. :biggrin: DONT GET THEM CUSTOM FEATHERS ALL RUFFLED HAWK! ITS ALL GOOD 
IN THE SANDBOX...(THATS WHAT i CALL THE OFF TOPIC) SANDBOX.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 10:35 PM~20224670
> *IM NOT CRYIN BRO..BUT I WILL LET IT BE KNOWN THAT YOUR BEING AN ASSHOLE TO ME FOR NO REASON..AN I GOT YOUR BITCH RIGHT HERE CUNT FACE! ..LOL..THE ONLY ONE CRYIN HERE IS YOU STILL... :roflmao:  FUCK THE TRACKIN # MAYBE I DID GIVE YOU THE WRONG ONE THEN THATS MY BAD :happysad: IF I DIDNT  THEN I REALLY DONT KNOW WHY ITS NOT WORKIN.. :dunno:  BUT ITS GOOD IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT AS MUCH AS YOU ARE! I KNOW I SHIPPED IT AN I KNOW IT WILL SHOW UP.   PATIENTS MY FREIND..LIKE I SAID....RELAX BRO.. ALL IN ALL BRO I AINT HATEN I JUST DONT LIKE PEOPLE TALKIN TO ME LIKE THAT....LIKE I SAID YOUR NOT TALKIN TO MCLOVIN.. :0 HAVE SOME REPSECT!!  FUNNY THING IS YOU TALK TO ME LIKE AN ASSHOLE THENI GET ALL PISSED OFF AN DO JUST THE SAME WICH MAKES ME NO BETTER THEN YOU! SO THIS IS GOIN TO GET US NO WHERE!! SO LETS CUT THE THE KIDDY SHIT..AN JUST GIVE IT A COUPLE DAYS...I ALLWAYS COME THRU ASK ANYONE!
> *


I got the munchies. A same wich sounds pretty damn good rite now. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2011, 11:27 PM~20224989
> *I got the munchies.  A same wich sounds pretty damn good rite now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 31 2011, 01:28 AM~20224996
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO...YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!! :h5: 

BUT MY ASS IF OFF TO BED..2:30 AM HERE .HOPEFULLY THIS LIL MESS WILL BE FINE INA CUOPLE DAYS! AN WE ALL CAN PLAY NICE AGAIN "I SAID GOOD DAY" :biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 29 2011, 12:03 AM~20207338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Mar 30 2011, 03:37 PM~20220618-->
> 
> 
> 
> so they gonna be worth money ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA I DONT TALK MUCH TO BIG BOY HOPPERS NO MORE..
> BUT RUMOR HAS IT THAT ALOT OF GUYS ARE GETTING FAKE MARZOCIE'S
> AND THEY ARE NOT WORKING OR BLOWING OUT TO FAST.. AND THE REAL COMPANY
> IN ITALY IS SHUTTING DOWN.. pRO HOPPER STARTED MAKING THERE OWN PUMP HAEDS A FEW YEARS AGO TO COMPETE WITH THEM AND SAVE MONEY..
> THEY GAVE ME A #11 FOR FREE..I TORQUED THAT SHIT TO MY BLOCK, BLEAD THE
> SYSTEM. BUT A NEW SAECO MOTOR ON IT.. AND TRIED TO HOP MY CADI..
> I FELT NO PREASURE... I TOOK THAT SHIT OFF AND PUT ONE OF MY OLD ITALIANS
> IN.. AND GOT INSTANT INCH'S... SAVE THOSE ITALIAN'S BECAUSE CHANCE'S ARE
> IF YOU CAN GET THE SEALS AND REBUILD THEM? THEY MIGHT HOLD MORE PRESSURE THAN SOME OF THE NEWER SHIT THAT WILL BE ON THE MARKET..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 09:05 AM~20217726
> *That is pure SICKNESS Hydro!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 THANKS tUNZ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 11:32 PM~20225014
> *LMAO...YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!! :h5:
> 
> BUT MY ASS IF OFF TO BED..2:30 AM HERE .HOPEFULLY THIS LIL MESS WILL BE FINE INA CUOPLE DAYS! AN WE ALL CAN PLAY NICE AGAIN  "I SAID GOOD DAY" :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 11:40 PM~20225055
> *YEA I DONT TALK MUCH TO BIG BOY HOPPERS NO MORE..
> BUT RUMOR HAS IT THAT ALOT OF GUYS ARE GETTING FAKE MARZOCIE'S
> AND THEY ARE NOT WORKING OR BLOWING OUT TO FAST.. AND THE REAL COMPANY
> IN ITALY IS SHUTTING DOWN.. pRO HOPPER STARTED MAKING THERE OWN PUMP HAEDS A FEW YEARS AGO TO COMPETE WITH THEM AND SAVE MONEY..
> THEY GAVE ME A #11 FOR FREE..I TORQUED THAT SHIT TO MY BLOCK, BLEAD THE
> SYSTEM. BUT A NEW SAECO MOTOR ON IT.. AND TRIED TO HOP MY CADI..
> I FELT NO PREASURE... I TOOK THAT SHIT OFF AND PUT ONE OF MY OLD ITALIANS
> IN.. AND GOT INSTANT INCH'S... SAVE THOSE ITALIAN'S BECAUSE CHANCE'S ARE
> IF YOU CAN GET THE SEALS AND REBUILD THEM? THEY MIGHT HOLD MORE PRESSURE THAN SOME OF THE NEWER SHIT THAT WILL BE ON THE MARKET..
> 
> THANKS tUNZ...
> *


mostly all i got is marzocchi :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 11:32 PM~20225014
> *LMAO...YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!! :h5:
> 
> BUT MY ASS IF OFF TO BED..2:30 AM HERE .HOPEFULLY THIS LIL MESS WILL BE FINE INA CUOPLE DAYS! AN WE ALL CAN PLAY NICE AGAIN  "I SAID GOOD DAY" :biggrin:
> *


X2. 6:30 am comes fukin quick.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 30 2011, 11:27 PM~20224989
> *I got the munchies.  A same wich sounds pretty damn good rite now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol..damm


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 12:22 AM~20225235
> *:biggrin:  lol..damm
> *


I was just tryin to lightin the mood and try to cheer the homies up alittle. They both good peeps from what ive seen. :happysad: 
We deff dont need alot more bs and negitivity round here. I already dont buy much off here anymore cause u never know anymore who u can trust to ship out in a timely mannor or even ship at all. Im leary of everyone too. Id rather give shit away then have to wait 3 months on people to ship they trades or money for the product thats "alway in the mail". I can understand where they both comeing from to a extent so i was tryin to lightn the air alittle. It was gettin alil thick. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

I have 25 of these priced at a price of 23.00 each and a 10% discount applies to orders of 2 or more. Shipping is free and knives ship within 24 hours of receiving payment via Paypal.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 01:35 AM~20224670
> *IM NOT CRYIN BRO..BUT I WILL LET IT BE KNOWN THAT YOUR BEING AN ASSHOLE TO ME FOR NO REASON..AN I GOT YOUR BITCH RIGHT HERE CUNT FACE! ..LOL..THE ONLY ONE CRYIN HERE IS YOU STILL... :roflmao:  FUCK THE TRACKIN # MAYBE I DID GIVE YOU THE WRONG ONE THEN THATS MY BAD :happysad: IF I DIDNT  THEN I REALLY DONT KNOW WHY ITS NOT WORKIN.. :dunno:  BUT ITS GOOD IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT AS MUCH AS YOU ARE! I KNOW I SHIPPED IT AN I KNOW IT WILL SHOW UP.   PATIENTS MY FREIND..LIKE I SAID....RELAX BRO.. ALL IN ALL BRO I AINT HATEN I JUST DONT LIKE PEOPLE TALKIN TO ME LIKE THAT....LIKE I SAID YOUR NOT TALKIN TO MCLOVIN.. :0 HAVE SOME REPSECT!!  FUNNY THING IS YOU TALK TO ME LIKE AN ASSHOLE THENI GET ALL PISSED OFF AN DO JUST THE SAME WICH MAKES ME NO BETTER THEN YOU! SO THIS IS GOIN TO GET US NO WHERE!! SO LETS CUT THE THE KIDDY SHIT..AN JUST GIVE IT A COUPLE DAYS...I ALLWAYS COME THRU ASK ANYONE!
> *




:roflmao: This coming from the most impatient man on LIL....... LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 31 2011, 08:23 AM~20225927
> *:roflmao: This coming from the most impatient man on LIL....... LOL :roflmao:
> *


agreed..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 10:35 PM~20224670
> *IM NOT CRYIN BRO..BUT I WILL LET IT BE KNOWN THAT YOUR BEING AN ASSHOLE TO ME FOR NO REASON..AN I GOT YOUR BITCH RIGHT HERE CUNT FACE! ..LOL..THE ONLY ONE CRYIN HERE IS YOU STILL... :roflmao:  FUCK THE TRACKIN # MAYBE I DID GIVE YOU THE WRONG ONE THEN THATS MY BAD :happysad: IF I DIDNT  THEN I REALLY DONT KNOW WHY ITS NOT WORKIN.. :dunno:  BUT ITS GOOD IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT AS MUCH AS YOU ARE! I KNOW I SHIPPED IT AN I KNOW IT WILL SHOW UP.   PATIENTS MY FREIND..LIKE I SAID....RELAX BRO.. ALL IN ALL BRO I AINT HATEN I JUST DONT LIKE PEOPLE TALKIN TO ME LIKE THAT....LIKE I SAID YOUR NOT TALKIN TO MCLOVIN.. :0 HAVE SOME REPSECT!!  FUNNY THING IS YOU TALK TO ME LIKE AN ASSHOLE THENI GET ALL PISSED OFF AN DO JUST THE SAME WICH MAKES ME NO BETTER THEN YOU! SO THIS IS GOIN TO GET US NO WHERE!! SO LETS CUT THE THE KIDDY SHIT..AN JUST GIVE IT A COUPLE DAYS...I ALLWAYS COME THRU ASK ANYONE!
> *


What do you mean fuck the tracking #, then why do you alway make it so important to have one if your just going to make up some bullshit number anyway. 
So I hurt your feeling and you come cry here so you can get eveybody to talk shit. Maybe if you would have wiped the tears from your eyes you would have seen the post were I told you that I never said you didnt send it, I said that the packages dont come to my house they go somewhere else and I need to go pick it up or I try to make sure somebody will be home when it show.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 09:41 AM~20226363
> *What do you mean fuck the tracking #, then why do you alway make it so important to have one if your just going to make up some bullshit number anyway.
> So I hurt your feeling and you come cry here so you can get eveybody to talk shit. Maybe if you would have wiped the tears from your eyes you would have seen the post were I told you that I never said you didnt send it, I said that the packages dont come to my house they go somewhere else and I need to go pick it up or I try to make sure somebody will be home when it show.
> *


TOOK IT OFF NO NEED FOR MORE BULLSHIT.. 

ILL BE THE MAN ABOUT THE WHOLE SITUATION HERE AN SAY IM SORRY FOR THE WHOLE ORDEAL. NOT REALLY SURE WHAT HAPPEND BUT IT WILL SHOW UP.
DEFFINATLY DIDNT NEED ANY OF THIS DRAMA OVER SOME FUCKIN PLASTIC...
SO , IM NOT WAISTING ANY MORE TIME WITH THIS... HAPPY BUILDING BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

see them switch blades up there for sale buy one before you get here it might give a some kinda chance of survival. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

Every once in a while shit goes MIA. I bought some decals a while back and a year later they finally appeared at my door. They were postmarked oct. 2008, got them in like march 2010. Point is, USPS fucks up. The shit will show, just give it time. Now, can we squash the shit and get back to buildin?



We now return to your regularly scheduled program. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 31 2011, 12:17 PM~20227303
> *Every once in a while shit goes MIA. I bought some decals a while back and a year later they finally appeared at my door. They were postmarked oct. 2008, got them in like march 2010. Point is, USPS fucks up. The shit will show, just give it time. Now, can we squash the shit and get back to buildin?
> We now return to your regularly scheduled program. :biggrin:
> *



THANK YOU :uh: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

thats a clean training day six fo....................... :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 31 2011, 01:24 PM~20227357
> *thats a clean training day six fo.......................  :wow:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 31 2011, 10:26 AM~20227370
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

anybody ever wanna watch tv or movies, anime, cartoons, documentaries 

go here 

http://www.fastpasstv.eu/


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 31 2011, 01:31 PM~20227405
> *anybody ever wanna watch tv or movies, anime, cartoons, documentaries
> 
> go here
> 
> http://www.fastpasstv.eu/
> 
> 
> *


That's what I like about my phone, I can download shows and movies...............free.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 31 2011, 10:24 AM~20227357
> *thats a clean training day six fo.......................  :wow:
> *


it dont count as a lowrider its got 14's :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 31 2011, 10:35 AM~20227434
> *That's what I like about my phone, I can download shows and movies...............free.
> *


cant we all be pirates and get along :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 09:38 AM~20227077
> *TOOK IT OFF NO NEED FOR MORE BULLSHIT..
> 
> ILL BE THE MAN ABOUT THE WHOLE SITUATION HERE AN SAY IM SORRY FOR THE WHOLE ORDEAL. NOT REALLY SURE WHAT HAPPEND BUT IT WILL SHOW UP.
> DEFFINATLY DIDNT NEED ANY OF THIS DRAMA OVER SOME FUCKIN PLASTIC...
> SO , IM NOT WAISTING ANY MORE TIME WITH THIS... HAPPY BUILDING BRO... :biggrin:
> *



Well you should be sorry for bringing this in a topic at all. This was in PMs and should have stayed there. I guess you like to cause drama too. Believe me if I would have given you the "go fuck yourself" attitude like you gave me you would have had a lot more to say to me.

And I guess no matter how many times I tell you that I know it will show up, my point is I want to make sure I know when it gets there so I can make sure somebody gets it and it doesnt stay outside.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 31 2011, 01:20 PM~20227729
> *Well you should be sorry for bringing this in a topic at all. This was in PMs and should have stayed there. I guess you like to cause drama too. Believe me if I would have given you the "go fuck yourself" attitude like you gave me you would have had a lot more to say to me.
> 
> And I guess no matter how many times I tell you that I know it will show up, my point is I want to make sure I know when it gets there so I can make sure somebody gets it and it doesnt stay outside.
> *


BLA BLA BLA CANT JUST LET THE SHIT GO CAN YA!

I UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT. IVE HERD IT ENUOGH.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 31 2011, 11:31 AM~20227405
> *anybody ever wanna watch tv or movies, anime, cartoons, documentaries
> 
> go here
> 
> http://www.fastpasstv.eu/
> 
> 
> *


thanks man. been using momomesh. that fast pass looks better


----------



## darkside customs

Hey guys....
I had posted on the Support Center about getting a mod for us... And Layitlow replied sayin that he will see about getting us a moderator since Ryan rarely is on here..... 

This is a copy of the PM I sent him....
Hey bro...
thank you for deleting that topic....
There are quite a few of us older members that actually care about the model car forum... I know its hard for you guys to get a moderator for us. I know OG Jordan had came in at one point and wanted to help and try to get us one. Ive heard rumors of you guys removing the model car forum, and I hope that doesnt happen, because for the most part, we all build mostly slammed rides or low lows and sites like MCM or Scale Auto dont welcome us with open arms and cant appreciate lowriding for what it is regardless if its plastic or the real deal....
As far as 1ofakind goes.... I have seen him on the model forum a total of 2 times since I joined in 2008. I know he had some health issues he has been dealing with, and if you guys could get us a mod, we did post a thread on voting for a moderator just for the model forum. 
There are a few of us that I feel would make great moderators, even though you only need 1. Anything that you guys could do to improve and make the model forum a better place would be greatly appreciated.... Its turned to shit honestly for the better part of a year, and alot of the OGs on there have left the forum because of all the bs and the newbies posting topics that are a waste of space and thats all we want is a place that we can gather and share ideas and learn from each other.... Thanks again for your consideration in wanting to get us a mod in here....

Thanks 
James
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All of us older cats should know better than to get into the bullshit with the newbies (myself included).... 
So if we all do our part and try and turn this site around and make it better, maybe the topdog moderators will see that and be more opt to get us a moderator in here....
Ive done my part in PMin them so all we can do is wait and see what happens....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 11:50 AM~20227917
> *thanks man. been using momomesh.  that fast pass looks better
> *


no prob :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Resin Cowl Hood Revell '87 Grand National 1/24


http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Cowl-Hood-Revell...=item19c45bbc90


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 :wow:  Little side project today


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 31 2011, 02:28 PM~20228933
> *:0 :wow:   Little side project today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want it :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 31 2011, 08:17 PM~20230083
> *i want it  :biggrin:
> *


I got that trailer in the swap meet thread with a chevy dooley.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 31 2011, 07:29 PM~20230175
> *I got that trailer in the swap meet thread with a chevy dooley.
> *


So YOURE the one that snagged that shit....nice score! :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

where best place to get glue from ....and best kind to use?

maxi cure?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 31 2011, 09:11 PM~20230516
> *So YOURE the one that snagged that shit....nice score!  :cheesy:
> *


I'm the one sellin it. Lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 31 2011, 08:26 PM~20230624
> *I'm the one sellin it. Lol
> *


Yea thats wut I said. So YOURE the one sellin that shit...nice sale! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 31 2011, 09:32 PM~20230687
> *Yea thats wut I said. So YOURE the one sellin that shit...nice sale!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nice save. :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 31 2011, 06:32 PM~20230687
> *Yea thats wut I said. So YOURE the one sellin that shit...nice sale!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

yes sir!! the PO PO is here!! hope ya'll have been good?!  


26 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: hocknberry, mademan, DVNPORT, CNDYBLU66SS, arturo rios, base905, tunzafun, bowtiebadboy33, Laidframe, gseeds, avidinha, chevyguy97, dena4life lilg1, OGJordan


----------



## rollindeep408

vote for your fave and hurry :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 31 2011, 06:10 PM~20230961
> *vote for your fave and hurry :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137
> *


that bubbletop got my vote....hard to choose....

hope it was your ride bro...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 31 2011, 07:14 PM~20230998
> *that bubbletop got my vote....hard to choose....
> 
> hope it was your ride bro...
> *


They all nice but that lac goes hard.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nah that box hoppin got my vote!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

lac has my vote


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 31 2011, 07:10 PM~20230961
> *vote for your fave and hurry :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137
> *


 The lac would have been tied with the 66 in my vote..
hell yea a 61 is better.. but that 61 was not completely dressed for the prom..
(No skirts , no bumper kit, no mini blinds) I dont know if it lays or not..
that 66 was telling us it laid..it had a nice two tone theme with the black top.. 
all it needed was mini blinds.. (well to each is own)
So what else is going on in the sandbox tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 31 2011, 07:46 PM~20231231
> *Nah that box hoppin got my vote!! :biggrin:
> *


if i was able to vote the box would get my vote as well..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 31 2011, 09:17 PM~20230570
> *where best place to get glue from ....and best kind to use?
> 
> maxi cure?
> *


Depends on what your intending to use it on. I prefer Insta-Cure in the red label for most assembly parts. Elmers/Micro Crystal Clear/Aleens for pe, windows, headlights, tailights or anything else clear.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

This is a 1:1 question.....what's the purpose of airing up tires with nitrogen? Coker tire does it to all their mounted/balanced tire/wheel setups..
Anyone know?


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 1 2011, 11:12 AM~20235796
> *This is a 1:1 question.....what's the purpose of airing up tires with nitrogen?  Coker tire does it to all their mounted/balanced tire/wheel setups..
> Anyone know?
> *


from what I remember, better gas mileage, cuz it's lighter


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 1 2011, 11:12 AM~20235796
> *This is a 1:1 question.....what's the purpose of airing up tires with nitrogen?  Coker tire does it to all their mounted/balanced tire/wheel setups..
> Anyone know?
> *


 ALL tires for NISSAN are filled with Nitrogen and have a special nosel for that. It also works as a sensor with your tires to see if at all low.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Sad part is. You can't just show up at a gas station and fill your tires up. You have to go too the dealer ship


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 1 2011, 11:41 AM~20235971
> *ALL tires for NISSAN are filled with Nitrogen and have a special nosel for that. It also works as a sensor with your tires to see if at all low.
> *


not that anyone needs a sensor for tire pressure anyway, but they have pressure sensors with regular air. 

& yeah, having to pay a dealership to top off your air pressure would suck.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 1 2011, 01:12 PM~20235796-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 1:1 question.....what's the purpose of airing up tires with nitrogen?  Coker tire does it to all their mounted/balanced tire/wheel setups..
> Anyone know?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is very minimal benefits. Benefits you will never see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 01:17 PM~20235831
> *from what I remember, better gas mileage, cuz it's lighter
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than an ounce per tire. Not really going to notice that! Gas mileage isnt even noticeable.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShowRodFreak_@Apr 1 2011, 01:42 PM~20235978
> *Sad part is. You can't just show up at a gas station and fill your tires up. You have to go too the dealer ship
> *


Some charge as mouch as $10 per tire. Not really worth it if you ask me. Filling up with air is almost free everywhere.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

THE HAWK IS GONE FISHING FOR THE WEEKEND!! :cheesy: 

ILL BE BACK SUNDAY AFTERNOON..GET IT WHILE YOU CAN.....LOL..

ILL STILL BE WATCHIN...LOL. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

open but complete Porsche slant nose 20 shipped


----------



## Hydrohype

what else is going on in the Sandbox today? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

Just bought on Ebay a chevy 454SS shortbox (black boxart) from seller 1707FL for 25.00..... And paid him 10.00 shipping. I just got this email:

Hi mademan1970,


THANK YOU FOR YOUR INTEREST IN THE MODEL OF THE 454 TRUCK.
I DON'T ADVERTISE INTERNATIONAL SALES. SHIPPING DETAILS IN MY AUCTION STATES
U.S. SALES ONLY.
THE SHIPPING AND THE TIME FRAME OF DELIVERY USUALLY 
CAUSE TOO MANY PROBLEMS.
I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH SHIPPING IT TO CANADA, BUT THE 
CHEAPST POSTAL FEE IS $30 (FIRST CLASS)
SO SHIPPING WILL BE ANOTHER $20.
SINCE YOU HAVE ALREADY PAID, I CAN SEND YOU A MONEY
REQUEST THROUGH PAYPAL, FOR THE EXTRA SHIPPING.
PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THIS WORKS FOR YOU.
THANKS AGAIN


30.00 shipping... WTF..... I just got a big box with 7 amt snap dualies and shipping was only 22.00 from Texas.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2011, 02:10 PM~20237216
> *Just bought on Ebay a chevy 454SS shortbox (black boxart) from seller 1707FL for 25.00..... And paid him 10.00 shipping. I just got this email:
> 
> Hi mademan1970,
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR INTEREST IN THE MODEL OF THE 454 TRUCK.
> I DON'T ADVERTISE INTERNATIONAL SALES. SHIPPING DETAILS IN MY AUCTION STATES
> U.S. SALES ONLY.
> THE SHIPPING AND THE TIME FRAME OF DELIVERY USUALLY
> CAUSE TOO MANY PROBLEMS.
> I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH SHIPPING IT TO CANADA, BUT THE
> CHEAPST POSTAL FEE IS $30 (FIRST CLASS)
> SO SHIPPING WILL BE ANOTHER $20.
> SINCE YOU HAVE ALREADY PAID, I CAN SEND YOU A MONEY
> REQUEST THROUGH PAYPAL, FOR THE EXTRA SHIPPING.
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THIS WORKS FOR YOU.
> THANKS AGAIN
> 30.00 shipping... WTF..... I just got a big box with 7 amt snap dualies and shipping was only 22.00 from Texas.....
> *


that would be the most expensive 454ss ive ever seen.... shit reply back and tell him you know for a fact shipping isnt that much, as you ship from us to canookland on the regular....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2011, 02:10 PM~20237216
> *Just bought on Ebay a chevy 454SS shortbox (black boxart) from seller 1707FL for 25.00..... And paid him 10.00 shipping. I just got this email:
> 
> Hi mademan1970,
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR INTEREST IN THE MODEL OF THE 454 TRUCK.
> I DON'T ADVERTISE INTERNATIONAL SALES. SHIPPING DETAILS IN MY AUCTION STATES
> U.S. SALES ONLY.
> THE SHIPPING AND THE TIME FRAME OF DELIVERY USUALLY
> CAUSE TOO MANY PROBLEMS.
> I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH SHIPPING IT TO CANADA, BUT THE
> CHEAPST POSTAL FEE IS $30 (FIRST CLASS)
> SO SHIPPING WILL BE ANOTHER $20.
> SINCE YOU HAVE ALREADY PAID, I CAN SEND YOU A MONEY
> REQUEST THROUGH PAYPAL, FOR THE EXTRA SHIPPING.
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THIS WORKS FOR YOU.
> THANKS AGAIN
> 30.00 shipping... WTF..... I just got a big box with 7 amt snap dualies and shipping was only 22.00 from Texas.....
> *


 thats high.. almost criminal..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2011, 02:10 PM~20237216
> *Just bought on Ebay a chevy 454SS shortbox (black boxart) from seller 1707FL for 25.00..... And paid him 10.00 shipping. I just got this email:
> 
> Hi mademan1970,
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR INTEREST IN THE MODEL OF THE 454 TRUCK.
> I DON'T ADVERTISE INTERNATIONAL SALES. SHIPPING DETAILS IN MY AUCTION STATES
> U.S. SALES ONLY.
> THE SHIPPING AND THE TIME FRAME OF DELIVERY USUALLY
> CAUSE TOO MANY PROBLEMS.
> I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH SHIPPING IT TO CANADA, BUT THE
> CHEAPST POSTAL FEE IS $30 (FIRST CLASS)
> SO SHIPPING WILL BE ANOTHER $20.
> SINCE YOU HAVE ALREADY PAID, I CAN SEND YOU A MONEY
> REQUEST THROUGH PAYPAL, FOR THE EXTRA SHIPPING.
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THIS WORKS FOR YOU.
> THANKS AGAIN
> 30.00 shipping... WTF..... I just got a big box with 7 amt snap dualies and shipping was only 22.00 from Texas.....
> *


DAMN THAT FOOL TRYING TO RAPE YOU


----------



## Hydrohype

I woked real hard on this, but nowone thought it was funny?

(what a tuff crowd) :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 1 2011, 03:23 PM~20237661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woked real hard on this, but nowone thought it was funny?
> 
> (what a tuff crowd) :uh:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 1 2011, 08:44 PM~19993237
> *well , looks like I will have less building time starting in the next few weeks. lately ive been putting up with allot of bullshit at work. I am a produce manager at a small grocery store, with the exception of leaving a few times to persue a career in youth care ( troubled youth) I have worked at this store for 10 years. I started there when I was 13 and climbed the ladder, being trained in everything, and eventually returning as manager. I finnally decided enough is enough when my boss, the part owner flipped out and threw tomatoes at me on saturday. I had to leave and take a walk to cool down, so that I didnt kick the f++k out of the sack of shit. I decided it is beter to give my resignation and leave with my dignity, then to put up with his shit, and end up wth charges.
> 
> My Brother in law has goten me a job working on the oil rigs in Alberta ( next province over) I fly into a camp and work 7 days there and 7 days home. The money is rediculous, and you eat like kings. Only thing is I gotta be away from my girl a week at a time.
> 
> So if you dont see me building, I will still be lurking checking out everyones builds while on downtime. feel free to drop me a pm and see whats up,also most of you have me on facebook.
> 
> sorry for the long ass Hydro post, hahaha
> *











(you get it now SPl1T) :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 1 2011, 03:48 PM~20237797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you get it now SPl1T) :biggrin:
> *


OH YEA I FORGOT ABOUT THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2011, 04:10 PM~20237216
> *Just bought on Ebay a chevy 454SS shortbox (black boxart) from seller 1707FL for 25.00..... And paid him 10.00 shipping. I just got this email:
> 
> Hi mademan1970,
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR INTEREST IN THE MODEL OF THE 454 TRUCK.
> I DON'T ADVERTISE INTERNATIONAL SALES. SHIPPING DETAILS IN MY AUCTION STATES
> U.S. SALES ONLY.
> THE SHIPPING AND THE TIME FRAME OF DELIVERY USUALLY
> CAUSE TOO MANY PROBLEMS.
> I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH SHIPPING IT TO CANADA, BUT THE
> CHEAPST POSTAL FEE IS $30 (FIRST CLASS)
> SO SHIPPING WILL BE ANOTHER $20.
> SINCE YOU HAVE ALREADY PAID, I CAN SEND YOU A MONEY
> REQUEST THROUGH PAYPAL, FOR THE EXTRA SHIPPING.
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THIS WORKS FOR YOU.
> THANKS AGAIN
> 30.00 shipping... WTF..... I just got a big box with 7 amt snap dualies and shipping was only 22.00 from Texas.....
> *


Looks like dude should have put that he doesnt ship to Canada in his auction. I made sure I did for the kits I listed on there a couple days ago...actually double checked and made sure it was right. Thats straight bullshit man. I sent a kit to Canada about a month ago and it cost me, I believe, $5.29 first class. Yea dude's def trying to scam u or some shit. Id just get a refund if I could


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 1 2011, 05:23 PM~20237661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woked real hard on this, but nowone thought it was funny?
> 
> (what a tuff crowd) :uh:
> *



LMAO -right click,save-


----------



## 8-Ball

oh whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhat a rush. my bad alot of the younger members wont even remember who they are but they was one of the greatest tag team ever.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Younger members? U aint too old homie. Suprized u member them. Lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 1 2011, 08:51 PM~20238517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhat a rush. my bad alot of the younger members wont even remember who they are but they was one of the greatest tag team ever.
> *



LOD. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yup, Legion of DOOM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

i went to high school with danny bashem from the bashem brothers. I dont watch it, but he was still on there last time i watched. 
Bushwackers was always one my favs...... Lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 1 2011, 08:51 PM~20238517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhat a rush. my bad alot of the younger members wont even remember who they are but they was one of the greatest tag team ever.
> *





:h5: Legion of doom nikka! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

when you guys ship me a kit, and it costs like 5-10.00 how is it that you ship it? usps? regular mail?

he says that he will try , any way that will be cheaper


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2011, 09:38 PM~20238885
> *when you guys ship me a kit, and it costs like 5-10.00 how is it that you ship it? usps? regular mail?
> 
> he says that he will try , any way that will be cheaper
> *



dude, screw that scammer bro. I know damn well it dont cost that much to ship to canada USPS, cause I just sent Linc a kit or something....... cant remember not too long ago and it barely cost shit!! I also sent 3 kits to a guy up there by you and it still only cost me like 15 bucks. F' that dude. just ask for your refund. :|


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 07:42 PM~20238903
> *dude, screw that scammer bro. I know damn well it dont cost that much to ship to canada USPS, cause I just sent Linc a kit or something....... cant remember not too long ago and it barely cost shit!! I also sent 3 kits to a guy up there by you and it still only cost me like 15 bucks. F' that dude. just ask for your refund. :|
> *


i want this kit, and cant find one anywhere.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2011, 08:43 PM~20238918
> *i want this kit, and cant find one anywhere.
> *



Get your money back and send me a promo/kit of a 77-79 caddy thats buildable and i got you a 454 kit !Brand new ! It will ship the same day i get the promo /kit and i'll cover shipping to you


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 07:50 PM~20238958
> *Get  your  money  back  and  send  me  a  promo/kit of  a  77-79  caddy  thats  buildable  and  i  got  you  a  454  kit  !Brand new !  It  will  ship  the  same  day  i  get  the  promo /kit  and  i'll  cover  shipping  to you
> *


sounds good. pm me your addy again


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I would offer the same, but already sold my stuff.... Had a 454 in there... If I knew oyu were lookin Ida got at you. :happysad: sorry bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 09:57 PM~20238999
> *I would offer the same, but already sold my stuff.... Had a 454 in there... If I knew oyu were lookin Ida got at you. :happysad: sorry bro.
> *




you are one funny dude and your playin this to the bitter end !

if you were gettin out of the game, why would you offer up the same deal? what do you need a caddy promo for? you gettin outa the game!


this is one of the longest and drug out april fools jokes i have ever seen........... you and nate get a A+++ for effort for sure! lol


i hope to see some progress pics sometime either this weekend or next week , sense you have all this effort to be pullin pranks, you should channel your efforts twards a build  newb! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

ya ive got a few thing sent to me from the states over the last couple years...nothing has cost more that $10 for shipping from there to me in canada unless its been multiple kits! and that even... i had a box of 30 or so kits from some model whole saler(cant remember the site) and it was only $18 shipped!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 07:50 PM~20239371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all 4 things in this pic are beautiful! :biggrin: 


you have my addy! pack those up and ship them to me! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 10:50 PM~20239371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




not bad for some 1/32 scale wheels....... fronts look to small tho!


if you need another set to staggar, let me know, i got a couple sets of them


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 1 2011, 09:53 PM~20239396
> *not bad for some 1/32 scale wheels....... fronts look to small tho!
> if you need another set to staggar, let me know, i got a couple sets of them
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 10:54 PM~20239402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yea they look sick as fuck on that little chevette


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 07:54 PM~20239402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those wheels are sick i want some


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Jeff The front wheels on the nova are actually larger then the kit issiued ones!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 10:57 PM~20239426
> *Jeff  The  front  wheels  on  the  nova  are  actually  larger  then the  kit  issiued  ones!
> *




yea the tires are too thin then or somethin......... just not enough wheel there for that wheel well IMO ya know!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 10:58 PM~20239429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




medicine bottles come in handy when your done with um huh :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 1 2011, 10:00 PM~20239441
> *medicine bottles come in handy when your done with um huh :biggrin:
> *


yes they do


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 08:50 PM~20239371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not gonna lie this bitch is sexy what color you going ?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 08:50 PM~20239371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice

i wantr that chevette too!! cant get my hands on one


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 08:54 PM~20239402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my old chevette


----------



## mademan

goin through my old album

MINIDREAMS 'Stang


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2011, 08:25 PM~20239599
> *my old chevette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol. :thumbsup: 

My bro had one with a 400sb. Holy shit it was scary.


----------



## mademan

ive been working on a drawing for my back piece.... i think i may get started on it, when i get home from work next week










what yall think so far, something simple, family name in the banner


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2011, 06:38 PM~20238885
> *when you guys ship me a kit, and it costs like 5-10.00 how is it that you ship it? usps? regular mail?
> 
> he says that he will try , any way that will be cheaper
> *


popular mechanic's did an experiment last year, where that set up different locations 
all over the U.S. and abroad. then the they shipped dozens of box's equipped 
with censors back and forth to themselves.. using three methods of shipping..
FED EX, UPS, AND USPS..?(USPS WAS THE CHEAPEST) AND WHEN THE BOX WAS MARKED FRAGILE? ALL THREE COMPANY'S HAD A VERY HIGH RATE OF DAMAGE TO THE PACKAGE, AS APPOSED TO WHEN THE PACKAGE WAS NOT MARKED FRAGILE..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yanno the fucked up thing about that Markie.. James sent me a windshield with it not saying fragile on it. It gets here broke with fragile written on it. Talkin about some reall assholes.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 1 2011, 09:21 PM~20239994
> *yanno the fucked up thing about that Markie..  James sent me a windshield with it not saying fragile on it.  It gets here broke with fragile written on it.  Talkin about some reall assholes.
> *


 now see, we need to get postal on they ass! that is just plain wrong..lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 12:11 AM~20239900
> *popular mechanic's did an experiment last year, where that set up different locations
> all over the U.S. and abroad. then the they shipped dozens of box's equipped
> with censors back and forth to themselves.. using three methods of shipping..
> FED EX, UPS, AND USPS..?(USPS WAS THE CHEAPEST) AND WHEN THE BOX WAS MARKED FRAGILE? ALL THREE COMPANY'S HAD A VERY HIGH RATE OF DAMAGE TO THE PACKAGE, AS APPOSED TO WHEN THE PACKAGE WAS NOT MARKED FRAGILE..
> *





i worked at UPS fr two years unloading trucks, from envelopes, to over sized shit, and ill tell you first hand, it doesnt matter what is writen on the box, it all got treated the same................... like garbage!

ive unloaded boxes on the bottom of a 18 wheeler with about 800 lbs of other shit on top of it, and the box on the bottom had the bright orange stickers on it that stated ''FRAGILE'' so you do the math! its all in the hands of the mail carrier, and all in how they feel about shit that day


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone notice we have a new Mod? Myself and James (Darkside) have been back and forth with pm's to OGJordan and Gary about getting a mod. Now we have one.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yeah? who the hell is it?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 2 2011, 09:55 AM~20241724
> *Yeah? who the hell is it?
> *


Phatras, Rick.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

LOL I Just saw it... happened to click on a topic of his. and there it was


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Apr 2 2011, 09:54 AM~20241718-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice we have a new Mod? Myself and James (Darkside) have been back and forth with pm's to OGJordan and Gary about getting a mod. Now we have one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 09:55 AM~20241724
> *Yeah? who the hell is it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 09:56 AM~20241726
> *Phatras, Rick.
> *


So congrats on the new title. Hopefully you can keep the BS down.


----------



## phatras

Thanks I think... Should be a fun little ride.. lol.. I have a show this weekend so I wont be around much but dont worry we will get this place cleaned up, running smooth, and get back some of the greats.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 10:25 AM~20241838
> *Thanks I think... Should be a fun little ride.. lol.. I have a show this weekend so I wont be around much but dont worry we will get this place cleaned up, running smooth, and get back some of the greats.
> *


When i logged on this morning and seen the bold letters on PHATRAS i thought to myself it's about fn time. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hell yeah now this place will be a smooth running ship once again


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 07:25 AM~20241838
> *Thanks I think... Should be a fun little ride.. lol.. I have a show this weekend so I wont be around much but dont worry we will get this place cleaned up, running smooth, and get back some of the greats.
> *


Crack that whip brother. 
Just dont hit me with it too many times.  Lmao.


----------



## phatras

I hope I can bring it back.. Have a few changes in mind and hope we can put them into effect..


----------



## [email protected]

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *phatras*





:sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Kinda sad I lost my OG member stamp though..lol.. Think i was one of the few left in the model section..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 07:38 AM~20241881
> *Kinda sad I lost my OG member stamp though..lol.. Think i was one of the few left in the model section..
> *


Gotta pay the cost to be the boss.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 07:34 AM~20241872
> *I hope I can bring it back.. Have a few changes in mind and hope we can put them into effect..
> *


 congrats Mr. Moderator,
what are those change's your talking about.? Care to hold a press conference
hear in the Sandbox? :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 01:50 PM~20242325
> *congrats Mr. Moderator,
> what are those change's your talking about.? Care to hold a press conference
> hear in the Sandbox?  :wow:
> *




i bet if he said we all had a min. of 20 words per post............ you would shit huh :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 10:59 AM~20242373
> *i bet if he said we all had a min. of 20 words per post............ you would shit huh :biggrin:
> *


Lmao. Hydro be banned every post.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 09:25 AM~20241838
> *Thanks I think... Should be a fun little ride.. lol.. I have a show this weekend so I wont be around much but dont worry we will get this place cleaned up, running smooth, and get back some of the greats.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 2 2011, 01:50 PM~20242325-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats Mr. Moderator,
> what are those change's your talking about.? Care to hold a press conference
> hear in the Sandbox?   :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandbox? WTF?
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 01:59 PM~20242373
> *i bet if he said we all had a min. of 20 words per post............ you would shit huh :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 

His hardcover novels would dwindle to paper back short story magazines. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 02:12 PM~20242438
> *Sandbox? WTF?
> :roflmao:
> 
> His hardcover novels would dwindle to paper back short story magazines. :biggrin:
> *




straight comic book lol the little 3x3 comics lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 02:12 PM~20242438
> *Sandbox? WTF?
> *




its the sand box foo............... thought you knew?!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2011, 07:32 AM~20241861
> *Crack that whip brother.
> Just dont hit me with it too many times.    Lmao.
> *


x2 ..... :|


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 09:25 AM~20241838
> *Thanks I think... Should be a fun little ride.. lol.. I have a show this weekend so I wont be around much but dont worry we will get this place cleaned up, running smooth, and get back some of the greats.
> *


We already got YOU back!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 09:38 AM~20241881
> *Kinda sad I lost my OG member stamp though..lol.. Think i was one of the few left in the model section..
> *


Yeah, yeah whatever; whatcha got for the CLEARANCE thread!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 2 2011, 12:16 PM~20242717
> *Yeah, yeah whatever; whatcha got for the CLEARANCE thread!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

X2 :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven

Good news fellas! The AMT 1950 Chevrolet pickup is being re-released!

http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-679.htm

*"1950 Chevy "Texaco" Pickup (1/25) (fs) 
April, 2011

An AMT favorite is back. The venerable old '50 Chevy Pickup was originally tooled up by AMT in 1994. Newer tooling means this kit has all the authenticity and ease of building that modelers have come to expect with modern-era kits. Pre-orders are welcome now! Please note that pre-orders bill in advance and ship automatically when the item arrives in stock. 

* Scale: 1/25
* Skill Level: 2 (ages 10 and up)
* Glue assembly, paint required
* Molded in white, plus clear and chrome parts with black vinyl tires
o Modern generation kit engineering
o Deluxe retro packaging with optional parts
o Retro styled packaging licensed by Chevron/Texaco"*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 2 2011, 04:39 PM~20243071
> *Good news fellas! The AMT 1950 Chevrolet pickup is being re-released!
> 
> http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-679.htm
> 
> "1950 Chevy "Texaco" Pickup (1/25) (fs)
> April, 2011
> 
> An AMT favorite is back. The venerable old '50 Chevy Pickup was originally tooled up by AMT in 1994. Newer tooling means this kit has all the authenticity and ease of building that modelers have come to expect with modern-era kits. Pre-orders are welcome now! Please note that pre-orders bill in advance and ship automatically when the item arrives in stock.
> 
> * Scale: 1/25
> * Skill Level: 2 (ages 10 and up)
> * Glue assembly, paint required
> * Molded in white, plus clear and chrome parts with black vinyl tires
> o Modern generation kit engineering
> o Deluxe retro packaging with optional parts
> o Retro styled packaging licensed by Chevron/Texaco"
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 2 2011, 10:59 AM~20242373-->
> 
> 
> 
> i bet if he said we all had a min. of 20 words per post............ you would shit huh :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: I WOULD HAVE A COW! BIG FUCKIN JERSEY MAID. LOL :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 11:09 AM~20242430
> *Lmao.  Hydro be banned every post.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: I been playin well with others,, I been good, I been building a postin pics?
> lol thats just plain mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 11:12 AM~20242438
> *Sandbox? WTF?
> :roflmao:
> 
> His hardcover novels would dwindle to paper back short story magazines. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say it aint so? :uh:
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 11:23 AM~20242475
> *its the sand box foo............... thought you knew?!
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 02:23 PM~20242475
> *its the sand box foo............... thought you knew?!
> *



Sometimes it can be confused with a litterbox. Considering all the bs that's in this thread. All in good fun, and great laughs though. Stink Pickle.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 2 2011, 03:39 PM~20243071
> *Good news fellas! The AMT 1950 Chevrolet pickup is being re-released!
> 
> http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-679.htm
> 
> "1950 Chevy "Texaco" Pickup (1/25) (fs)
> April, 2011
> 
> An AMT favorite is back. The venerable old '50 Chevy Pickup was originally tooled up by AMT in 1994. Newer tooling means this kit has all the authenticity and ease of building that modelers have come to expect with modern-era kits. Pre-orders are welcome now! Please note that pre-orders bill in advance and ship automatically when the item arrives in stock.
> 
> * Scale: 1/25
> * Skill Level: 2 (ages 10 and up)
> * Glue assembly, paint required
> * Molded in white, plus clear and chrome parts with black vinyl tires
> o Modern generation kit engineering
> o Deluxe retro packaging with optional parts
> o Retro styled packaging licensed by Chevron/Texaco"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 02:32 PM~20243334
> *Sometimes it can be confused with a litterbox. Considering all the bs that's in this thread. All in good fun, and great laughs though. Stink Pickle.
> *


damm :biggrin: stink pickle//


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 2 2011, 01:39 PM~20243071
> *Good news fellas! The AMT 1950 Chevrolet pickup is being re-released!
> 
> http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-679.htm
> 
> "1950 Chevy "Texaco" Pickup (1/25) (fs)
> April, 2011
> 
> An AMT favorite is back. The venerable old '50 Chevy Pickup was originally tooled up by AMT in 1994. Newer tooling means this kit has all the authenticity and ease of building that modelers have come to expect with modern-era kits. Pre-orders are welcome now! Please note that pre-orders bill in advance and ship automatically when the item arrives in stock.
> 
> * Scale: 1/25
> * Skill Level: 2 (ages 10 and up)
> * Glue assembly, paint required
> * Molded in white, plus clear and chrome parts with black vinyl tires
> o Modern generation kit engineering
> o Deluxe retro packaging with optional parts
> o Retro styled packaging licensed by Chevron/Texaco"
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 2 2011, 02:39 PM~20243071
> *Good news fellas! The AMT 1950 Chevrolet pickup is being re-released!
> 
> http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-679.htm
> 
> "1950 Chevy "Texaco" Pickup (1/25) (fs)
> April, 2011
> 
> An AMT favorite is back. The venerable old '50 Chevy Pickup was originally tooled up by AMT in 1994. Newer tooling means this kit has all the authenticity and ease of building that modelers have come to expect with modern-era kits. Pre-orders are welcome now! Please note that pre-orders bill in advance and ship automatically when the item arrives in stock.
> 
> * Scale: 1/25
> * Skill Level: 2 (ages 10 and up)
> * Glue assembly, paint required
> * Molded in white, plus clear and chrome parts with black vinyl tires
> o Modern generation kit engineering
> o Deluxe retro packaging with optional parts
> o Retro styled packaging licensed by Chevron/Texaco"
> *



this will make smiley verry happy :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 08:34 AM~20241872
> *I hope I can bring it back.. Have a few changes in mind and hope we can put them into effect..
> *



nice its about damn time


----------



## phatras

I cant share alot yet as a few things are still in the works. A few things that are for sures so far are.. 

We are getting a classifieds thread as a sticky.. THe thread will be for posting sale stuff only.. Post what ya got with price and info.. All transactions will be handled off board. So no posting in the sale thread unless its for sale.. No dibs, no haggling, no bs.. The thread will be groomed and older posts deleted. All sale posts outside of the thread will be deleted.. That should clean up a bunch of stuff.. 

I am also working little by little to clean up stuff. Deleting stuff that has no place in the model section, deleting overly vulgar posts, and just trying to clean up a little.. It will be slow at first untill i get the hang of it.. 

If you see something or have a good suggestion for the model section feel free to hit me up. I have a few real good ideas in the pipeline That I hope work out as it will really de-clutter the place..


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 07:13 PM~20244494
> *I cant share alot yet as a few things are still in the works. A few things that are for sures so far are..
> 
> We are getting a classifieds thread as a sticky.. THe thread will be for posting sale stuff only.. Post what ya got with price and info.. All transactions will be handled off board. So no posting in the sale thread unless its for sale.. No dibs, no haggling, no bs.. The thread will be groomed and older posts deleted. All sale posts outside of the thread will be deleted.. That should clean up a bunch of stuff..
> 
> 
> *


that doesnt work very well with people selling things i would think. what is wrong with just making rules for specific sales threads like how you are accepting payment, price, and pics? and deleting the ones that cant follow the rules. just thinking out loud.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 08:13 PM~20244494
> *I cant share alot yet as a few things are still in the works. A few things that are for sures so far are..
> 
> We are getting a classifieds thread as a sticky.. THe thread will be for posting sale stuff only.. Post what ya got with price and info.. All transactions will be handled off board. So no posting in the sale thread unless its for sale.. No dibs, no haggling, no bs.. The thread will be groomed and older posts deleted. All sale posts outside of the thread will be deleted.. That should clean up a bunch of stuff..
> 
> I am also working little by little to clean up stuff. Deleting stuff that has no place in the model section, deleting overly vulgar posts, and just trying to clean up a little.. It will be slow at first untill i get the hang of it..
> 
> If you see something or have a good suggestion for the model section feel free to hit me up. I have a few real good ideas in the pipeline That I hope work out as it will really de-clutter the place..
> *



YOU DA MAN RICK!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 2 2011, 08:18 PM~20244528
> *that doesnt work very well with people selling things i would think. what is wrong with just making rules for specific sales threads like how you are accepting payment, price, and pics? and deleting the ones that cant follow the rules.  just thinking out loud.
> *


A huge complaint from alot of the people who left was.. Every other thread was a sale thread.. Doing a single thread with every ones sale stuff in it, keeps it all in one spot aka does not clutter up the board. Having only sale stuff in the post keeps the thread clean and readable. Another board does the classifieds like that and its so much easier to see whats up for grabs with out searching pages and pages to find each person topic..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 07:24 PM~20244562
> *A huge complaint from alot of the people who left was.. Every other thread was a sale thread.. Doing a single thread with every ones sale stuff in it, keeps it all in one spot aka does not clutter up the board. Having only sale stuff in the post keeps the thread clean and readable.  Another board does the classifieds like that and its so much easier to see whats up for grabs with out searching pages and pages to find each person topic..
> *


:thumbsup: not here to argue, just build, i trust you will do a good job Rick....


----------



## richphotos

Looking forward to it being clean and straight forward with the sale stuff in its own thread.


----------



## BiggC

About time we get a MOD in here!! Congrats Rick!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I'll say this, its about damn time we got a mod, and couldn't have picked a better guy for the job. I know Rick will do right by us and clean up all the BS. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 07:24 PM~20244562
> *A huge complaint from alot of the people who left was.. Every other thread was a sale thread.. Doing a single thread with every ones sale stuff in it, keeps it all in one spot aka does not clutter up the board. Having only sale stuff in the post keeps the thread clean and readable.  Another board does the classifieds like that and its so much easier to see whats up for grabs with out searching pages and pages to find each person topic..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

to you got the power to ban ?


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 2 2011, 08:40 PM~20244646
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> to you got the power to ban ?
> *



Yup sure do..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

oooo ooooo, start with me!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Block Jeral from any sale thread! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 09:51 PM~20244696
> *Block Jeral from any sale thread! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 2 2011, 07:37 PM~20244637
> *I'll say this, its about damn time we got a mod, and couldn't have picked a better guy for the job. I know Rick will do right by us and clean up all the BS. :thumbsup:
> *


x2!! congrats rick!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Apr 2 2011, 07:48 PM~20244686-->
> 
> 
> 
> oooo ooooo, start with me!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 07:51 PM~20244696
> *Block Jeral from any sale thread! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 9 2010, 10:56 PM~18008236
> *absolutely outstanding..tonio,,  i hope now-one mind's? But i borrowed these's from
> the 58 impala thread..1/1..I thought you pattern guys might get a kick out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 07:51 PM~20244696
> *Block Jeral from any sale thread! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jeral gonna come back & be all kinds of pissed ...lol


----------



## Esoteric

ran into some 1%s from Chitown in a Kentucky bar. theyre some cool ass folks they even bought us drinks


----------



## Esoteric

you should sticky the wanted ad phatras


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 2 2011, 08:47 PM~20245013
> *ran into some 1%s from Chitown in a Kentucky bar. theyre some cool ass folks they even bought us drinks
> *


kentucky?! aren't you in florida!? what club were the 1%rs from?!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 2 2011, 10:47 PM~20245013
> *ran into some 1%s from Chitown in a Kentucky bar. theyre some cool ass folks they even bought us drinks
> *


What part of KY u in bro?


----------



## tunzafun

Ok I just noticed somethin odd. I was replyin to a pm just a minute ago and it said my inbox was 49% full. Well earlier, it said it was I believe 77% full...and I didnt delete any messages to get it down to 49%. So what the hell happened to 28%? Did they make the inbox's bigger or somethin while they were down for maintenance?  :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 2 2011, 11:15 PM~20245241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 2 2011, 09:12 PM~20245222
> *Ok I just noticed somethin odd. I was replyin to a pm just a minute ago and it said my inbox was 49% full. Well earlier, it said it was I believe 77% full...and I didnt delete any messages to get it down to 49%. So what the hell happened to 28%? Did they make the inbox's bigger or somethin while they were down for maintenance?    :dunno:
> *


went from 300 to 500..... :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 2 2011, 11:17 PM~20245263
> *went from 300 to 500..... :cheesy:
> *


Ok thats what I was thinkin


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Apr 2 2011, 08:57 PM~20245092-->
> 
> 
> 
> kentucky?! aren't you in florida!? what club were the 1%rs from?!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was in Buckhorn,KY heading to Chi might head out from here to Knoxville tomorrow and have some fun cruising the smoky mountains
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Apr 2 2011, 09:09 PM~20245193
> *What part of KY u in bro?
> *


Buckhorn im in the chi now


----------



## 06150xlt

Busy night!

29 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: dfwr83, 06150xlt, SlammdSonoma, fabianchev59, MayhemKustomz, MAZDAT, grimreaper69, Aces'N'Eights, hocknberry, *phatras*, pancho1969, richphotos, crxlowrider, sinicle, kykustoms, oldmemoriesLACO, customcoupe68

Show yourselves :ninja:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 2 2011, 09:43 PM~20245451
> *Busy night!
> 
> 29 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: dfwr83, 06150xlt, SlammdSonoma, fabianchev59, MayhemKustomz, MAZDAT, grimreaper69, Aces'N'Eights, hocknberry, phatras, pancho1969, richphotos, crxlowrider, sinicle, kykustoms, oldmemoriesLACO, customcoupe68
> 
> Show yourselves  :ninja:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 2 2011, 09:15 PM~20245241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 real nice..


----------



## Hydrohype

got these from my buddy yesterday.. 
they are never used 8 inch pro-hopper strokes.. made in the u.s.a..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20246068
> *got these from my buddy yesterday..
> they are never used 8 inch pro-hopper strokes.. made in the u.s.a..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your g-house is already lifted...lemme have em for my dime!! front strokes are bent to shit!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 2 2011, 11:18 PM~20246091
> *your g-house is already lifted...lemme have em for my dime!! front strokes are bent to shit!!
> *


 Damm i would but jerel just got them for $60... :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20246068
> *got these from my buddy yesterday..
> they are never used 8 inch pro-hopper strokes.. made in the u.s.a..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


arent those the ones with tripple seals ???


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 11:41 PM~20246239
> *Damm i would but jerel just got them for $60... :uh:
> *


wtf i thought he was gone all weekend :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 2 2011, 11:41 PM~20246241
> *arent those the ones with tripple seals ???
> *


 yeup 3 seals.. the dude got them years ago and never used them.. so i put them up for sale for $75... last i checked they ran about $140.. these are the ones 
that really were made in the old pro-hopper machine shop...
(never used)

and yea i was bullshitting about 716.. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 11:41 PM~20246239
> *Damm i would but jerel just got them for $60... :uh:
> *


 :uh: lyin ass!! jeral dont come back til sunday from fishin!! i cought you in a lie once with 69....now i got yah again!! so i guess you have to sell me those strokes for $50 now?!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 2 2011, 11:50 PM~20246308
> *:uh: lyin ass!! jeral dont come back til sunday from fishin!! i cought you in a lie once with 69....now i got yah again!! so i guess you have to sell me those strokes for $50 now?!
> *


 It would have been funny as shit though..because his ass buys up everything...
ha ha.. and the first lie about the 69 is because i am cool guy..  

$60 plus shipping and you have to foil and clear a car for me..
How's that for a sweet deal? bump your build thread to the front for me so I can 
refresh my memory with your work..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 11:48 PM~20246291
> *yeup 3 seals.. the dude got them years ago and never used them.. so i put them up for sale for $75...  last i checked they ran about $140.. these are the ones
> that really were made in the old pro-hopper machine shop...
> (never used)
> 
> and yea i was bullshitting about 716..  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats a good price  

is it true they went under ???


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 11:59 PM~20246355
> *It would have been funny as shit though..because his ass buys up everything...
> ha ha.. and the first lie about the 69 is because i am cool guy..
> 
> $60 plus shipping and you have to foil and clear a car for me..
> How's that for a sweet deal? bump your build thread to the front for me so I can
> refresh my memory with your work..
> *


 :nosad: :loco: $50 shipped and ill foil and paint a car for you?!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 3 2011, 12:02 AM~20246379
> *:nosad:  :loco: $50 shipped and ill foil and paint a car for you?!
> *


candy ? :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Apr 3 2011, 12:02 AM~20246379-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :loco: $50 shipped and ill foil and paint a car for you?!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $60 plus shipping, paint foil and clear is a good deal bro.. I will pay the shipping on the model both ways..
> these strokes are better than the ones they make now.. with week metal and fucked
> up machining.... I might paint the car with my own lacquer.. the all you have to do,
> is foil, clear and polish.. i will hold off selling the strokes and give you a day or so
> to think on it.. :biggrin: plus you need a traditional in your build thread!
> i would be helping you...lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20246362
> *damn thats a good price
> 
> is it true they went under ???
> *


yea they been going through alot of change's in the past few years..
i cant even keep up.. i really dont think they are broke. but I feel they are 
not at all concerned with the lowrider Market anymore..
If anybody come's to me for Hydro's like they used too? i would go to the Homie
Jery Lamm.. from Black Magic.. or Kool Aid in LA.. Good thing i have a whole 
nother set up.. put aside for myself if I ever get another car? :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 3 2011, 12:18 AM~20246443
> *$60 plus shipping, paint foil and clear is a good deal bro.. I will pay the shipping on the model both ways..
> these strokes are better than the ones they make now..  with week metal and fucked
> up machining.... I might paint the car with my own lacquer.. the all you have to do,
> is foil, clear and polish.. i will hold  off selling the strokes and give you a day or so
> to think on it.. :biggrin: plus you need a traditional in your build thread!
> i would be helping you...lol
> yea they been going through alot of change's in the past few years..
> i cant even keep up.. i really dont think they are broke. but I feel they are
> not at all concerned with the lowrider Market anymore..
> If anybody come's to me for Hydro's like they used too? i would go to the Homie
> Jery Lamm.. from Black Magic.. or Kool Aid in LA.. Good thing i have a whole
> nother set up.. put aside for myself if I ever get another car? :biggrin:
> *


  

i like hoppo's


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 3 2011, 12:28 AM~20246491
> *
> 
> i like hoppo's
> *


 I remember them, but i would be guessing if I said i knew where they are located..
and what brands to they carry? there own or Hi-lo or C.C.E? Or something like that..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 2 2011, 06:13 PM~20244494
> *I cant share alot yet as a few things are still in the works. A few things that are for sures so far are..
> 
> We are getting a classifieds thread as a sticky.. THe thread will be for posting sale stuff only.. Post what ya got with price and info.. All transactions will be handled off board. So no posting in the sale thread unless its for sale.. No dibs, no haggling, no bs.. The thread will be groomed and older posts deleted. All sale posts outside of the thread will be deleted.. That should clean up a bunch of stuff..
> 
> I am also working little by little to clean up stuff. Deleting stuff that has no place in the model section, deleting overly vulgar posts, and just trying to clean up a little.. It will be slow at first untill i get the hang of it..
> 
> If you see something or have a good suggestion for the model section feel free to hit me up. I have a few real good ideas in the pipeline That I hope work out as it will really de-clutter the place..
> *


OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!! THATS WHATS UP... CONGRATS RICK.... GLAD THIS FINALLY HAPPENED... I HAVENT BEEN ON LINE LATELY SO I DIDNT EVEN KNOW... GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK MAN...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 3 2011, 12:31 AM~20246508
> *I remember them, but i would be guessing if I said i knew where they are located..
> and what brands to they carry? there own or Hi-lo  or C.C.E? Or something like that..
> *


im not sure i always thought they carry theyre own stuff 

they just moved to Ontario not to long ago


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

well, fishing didnt turn out so good.. :happysad: 
so we found some other stuff to do... :biggrin: 
comming down the montain dunk an lost traction in the tracker an crashed it into a couple trees.... :biggrin: we left it there...lol..get it out when the snow is gone an the ground is dry...4-wheelers wher alot better in the montains..lol...an then we decided to get a few toys out...lil 22ca. an a couple 9mm's fun weekend.


----------



## Esoteric

dude still droppin bangers both them new cds bump


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 11:26 AM~20248114
> *well, fishing didnt turn out so good.. :happysad:
> so we found some other stuff to do... :biggrin:
> comming down the montain dunk an lost traction  in the tracker an crashed it into a couple trees.... :biggrin:  we left it there...lol..get it out when the snow is gone an the ground is dry...4-wheelers wher alot better in the montains..lol...an then we decided to get a few toys out...lil 22ca. an a couple 9mm's fun weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 (good times) glad no body hurt, except for the tree...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 02:26 PM~20248114
> *well, fishing didnt turn out so good.. :happysad:
> so we found some other stuff to do... :biggrin:
> comming down the montain dunk an lost traction  in the tracker an crashed it into a couple trees.... :biggrin:  we left it there...lol..get it out when the snow is gone an the ground is dry...4-wheelers wher alot better in the montains..lol...an then we decided to get a few toys out...lil 22ca. an a couple 9mm's fun weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Does want Walther. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 11:34 AM~20248144
> *Does want Walther.  :biggrin:
> *


was thinking the same...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 3 2011, 02:37 PM~20248155
> *was thinking the same...
> *


$348 shipped. Black with laser.

I like the PK380's too though.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 11:26 AM~20248114
> *well, fishing didnt turn out so good.. :happysad:
> so we found some other stuff to do... :biggrin:
> comming down the montain dunk an lost traction  in the tracker an crashed it into a couple trees.... :biggrin:  we left it there...lol..get it out when the snow is gone an the ground is dry...4-wheelers wher alot better in the montains..lol...an then we decided to get a few toys out...lil 22ca. an a couple 9mm's fun weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice guns


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 3 2011, 10:27 AM~20248117
> *dude still droppin bangers both them new cds bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 my favorite rapper. I still listen to his old stuff all the time :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Been looking in the off topic at the guns section. Any modelers carrying? What do you carry?


----------



## 8-Ball

i have the all black walther p22 and a black and chrome S&W 9mm


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 3 2011, 04:30 PM~20248692
> *i have the all black walther p22 and a black and chrome S&W 9mm*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 03:24 PM~20248662
> *Been looking in the off topic at the guns section. Any modelers carrying? What do you carry?
> *


you allready seen mine..lol..


----------



## mademan

Anyone know if there is any way possible to get someones phone/ text message records?? I've been workin out of town the past few weeks and the girl is acting strange...... You get where I am goin with this


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 04:48 PM~20248815
> *you allready seen mine..lol..
> *


How do you like that walther? I have been thinking about getting the PK380 but i also like the S&W Bodyguard 380. Both good pocket guns.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 3 2011, 04:49 PM~20248824
> *Anyone know if there is any way possible to get someones phone/ text message records?? I've been workin out of town the past few weeks and the girl is acting strange...... You get where I am goin with this
> *


She on the same account as yours?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 02:51 PM~20248835
> *She on the same account as yours?
> *


Nope


----------



## mademan

Nope, but she been acting weird, and she always deletes everyones messages but mine, mabey I'm just worryin, but seems weird as fuck.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 3 2011, 11:27 AM~20248117
> *dude still droppin bangers both them new cds bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds pretty good i gotta download these cds :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 3 2011, 05:00 PM~20248873
> *Nope, but she been acting weird, and she always deletes everyones messages but mine, mabey I'm just worryin, but seems weird as fuck.
> *


Don't think there is any way for you to obtain the recors unless your the account holder, popo, fbi,lawyer,judge.
Even if you were able to ontain them. Your setting yourself up for a lawsuit. She could sue you.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 3 2011, 02:00 PM~20248873
> *Nope, but she been acting weird, and she always deletes everyones messages but mine, mabey I'm just worryin, but seems weird as fuck.
> *



:wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 02:04 PM~20248901
> *Don't think there is any way for you to obtain the recors unless your the account holder, popo, fbi,lawyer,judge.
> Even if you were able to ontain them. Your setting yourself up for a lawsuit. She could sue you.
> *


 :wow: 













:biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 3 2011, 02:00 PM~20248873
> *Nope, but she been acting weird, and she always deletes everyones messages but mine, mabey I'm just worryin, but seems weird as fuck.
> *


most cell phone service has the online section where you log in with the phone number and then a pin, gives you records of phone calls and text, but only tells the numbers that were called or texted.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 02:04 PM~20248901
> *Don't think there is any way for you to obtain the recors unless your the account holder, popo, fbi,lawyer,judge.
> Even if you were able to ontain them. Your setting yourself up for a lawsuit. She could sue you.
> *


 Information is always for sale to somebody somewhere? that would mean that ways 
to obtain information is also for sale.. in the form of ease/dropping software or tracking devise's ect..... I dont know if they have a web site.. but try this place 
in Beverly Hill's called (The Spy Store)..


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 02:24 PM~20248662
> *Been looking in the off topic at the guns section. Any modelers carrying? What do you carry?
> *


Ruger SP101 spur-less .357 with MagSafe prefragmented ammo 

looks like this:










if you don't have MagSafe...check em out

http://www.magsafeonline.com/


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 05:49 PM~20249147
> *Ruger SP101 spur-less .357 with MagSafe prefragmented ammo
> 
> looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't have MagSafe...check em out
> 
> http://www.magsafeonline.com/
> *


Not a fan of revolvers. But that ammo is nice. I didnt see anywhere on the site if there is any retail location they sell it it. I have Winchester PDXI Hollowpoints in my clips for home and carry. Winchester white box ammo for target shooting.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 03:57 PM~20249178
> *Not a fan of revolvers. But that ammo is nice. I didnt see anywhere on the site if there is any retail location they sell it it. I have Winchester PDXI Hollowpoints in my clips for home and carry. Winchester white box ammo for target shooting.
> *


I happen to go into a local gun store and they had the MagSafe ammo on a display... I think I paid around $25 for 8 rounds, pricey but its only meant for one thing. 

As far a revolver, I don't "have fun" shooting guns... I did that in the Army for 7 years lol so my guns are for self defense, and killing food.


I like my revolver for 2 really good reason:

#1 - No jamming and it it misfires ... pull the trigger again  

#2 - It leaves nothing behind


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 06:04 PM~20249212
> *I happen to go into a local gun store and they had the MagSafe ammo on a display... I think I paid around $25 for 8 rounds, pricey but its only meant for one thing.
> 
> As far a revolver, I don't "have fun" shooting guns... I did that in the Army for 7 years lol so my guns are for self defense, and killing food.
> I like my revolver for 2 really good reason:
> 
> #1 - No jamming and it it misfires ... pull the trigger again
> 
> #2 - It leaves nothing behind
> *



They have there benefits for sure.


----------



## Hydrohype

I am bored. feeling restless. I should clean my place and then get out before it rains.
but I am not really feeling like it..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 03:04 PM~20249212
> *I happen to go into a local gun store and they had the MagSafe ammo on a display... I think I paid around $25 for 8 rounds, pricey but its only meant for one thing.
> 
> As far a revolver, I don't "have fun" shooting guns... I did that in the Army for 7 years lol so my guns are for self defense, and killing food.
> I like my revolver for 2 really good reason:
> 
> #1 - No jamming and it it misfires ... pull the trigger again
> 
> #2 - It leaves nothing behind
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 05:04 PM~20249212
> *I happen to go into a local gun store and they had the MagSafe ammo on a display... I think I paid around $25 for 8 rounds, pricey but its only meant for one thing.
> 
> As far a revolver, I don't "have fun" shooting guns... I did that in the Army for 7 years lol so my guns are for self defense, and killing food.
> I like my revolver for 2 really good reason:
> 
> #1 - No jamming and it it misfires ... pull the trigger again
> 
> #2 - It leaves nothing behind
> *


IF YOU ONLY HAVE IT FOR SELF DEFENCE'S AN KILLING FOOD THEN IT DONT MATTER IF IT LEAVES ANYTHING BEHIND.. :dunno:

THE 9MM'S CAN JAM UP ONCE INA WHILE IF NOT TAKEN CARE OF.. BUT YOU ONLY NEED ONE SHOT ANYWAYS...LOL...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 3 2011, 02:00 PM~20248873
> *Nope, but she been acting weird, and she always deletes everyones messages but mine, mabey I'm just worryin, but seems weird as fuck.
> *


Bitches come and go , Cadillacs are forever.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 3 2011, 06:18 PM~20249265
> *Bitches come and go , Cadillacs are forever.....
> *


Unless it's a Catera.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

You have a point ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 3 2011, 04:40 PM~20249111
> *Information is always for sale to somebody somewhere? that would mean that ways
> to obtain information is also for sale.. in the form of ease/dropping software or tracking devise's ect.....  I dont know if they have a web site.. but try this place
> in Beverly Hill's called (The Spy Store)..
> *


YO THIS PLACE IT THE SHIT! YOU CAN BUG WHAT EVER YOU WANT..PHONE/ HOUSE... TACKIN ON THE CAR ALL KINDS OF GOODIES TRUST ME I KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 03:24 PM~20249300
> *YO THIS PLACE IT THE SHIT! YOU CAN BUG WHAT EVER YOU WANT..PHONE/ HOUSE...  TACKIN ON THE CAR ALL KINDS OF GOODIES TRUST ME I KNOW! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 03:18 PM~20249263
> *IF YOU ONLY HAVE IT FOR SELF DEFENCE'S AN KILLING FOOD THEN IT DONT MATTER IF IT LEAVES ANYTHING BEHIND.. :dunno:
> 
> THE 9MM'S CAN JAM UP ONCE INA WHILE IF NOT TAKEN CARE OF.. BUT YOU ONLY NEED ONE SHOT ANYWAYS...LOL...
> *


handguns bleh once my paperwork goes through ill be getting a Serbu super shorty


----------



## Tonioseven

Time to get those Grand National projects goin'!!! Mine are on the way!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Cowl-Hood-Revell...=item19c45bbc90


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 3 2011, 06:46 PM~20249386
> *handguns bleh  once my paperwork goes through ill be getting a Serbu super shorty
> *


Good luck carrying that. Good for home defence. Could have a S&W M&P AR sight ready for that amount.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 3 2011, 07:00 PM~20249435
> *Time to get those Grand National projects goin'!!! Mine are on the way!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Cowl-Hood-Revell...=item19c45bbc90
> 
> 
> *


I noticed those the other day looking at Dart hoods. I'll have to grab a few of those myself.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 3 2011, 12:18 AM~20246443
> *$60 plus shipping, paint foil and clear is a good deal bro.. I will pay the shipping on the model both ways..
> these strokes are better than the ones they make now..  with week metal and fucked
> up machining.... I might paint the car with my own lacquer.. the all you have to do,
> is foil, clear and polish.. i will hold  off selling the strokes and give you a day or so
> to think on it.. :biggrin: plus you need a traditional in your build thread!
> i would be helping you...lol
> yea they been going through alot of change's in the past few years..
> i cant even keep up.. i really dont think they are broke. but I feel they are
> not at all concerned with the lowrider Market anymore..
> If anybody come's to me for Hydro's like they used too? i would go to the Homie
> Jery Lamm.. from Black Magic.. or Kool Aid in LA.. Good thing i have a whole
> nother set up.. put aside for myself if I ever get another car? :biggrin:
> *


ehhhh...go sell em and get your money markie! my dime has just been sitting for years anyways!! plus the wifey (in her own way) reminded me our son is due this friday and shouldnt be spending crazy money for goods! although she didnt say it like that! :0 :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 3 2011, 05:46 PM~20249386
> *handguns bleh  once my paperwork goes through ill be getting a Serbu super shorty
> *


im from the rez we dont have paper work...lol.. but we got all kinds of cool toy's..lol.. :machinegun: :guns: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 03:24 PM~20248662
> *Been looking in the off topic at the guns section. Any modelers carrying? What do you carry?
> *


I've got a Glock 22C & an AR15. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 05:18 PM~20249768
> *im from the rez we dont have paper work...lol.. but we got all kinds of cool toy's..lol.. :machinegun:  :guns:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


so your an Indian ? :scrutinize:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 3 2011, 05:30 PM~20249827
> *I've got a Glock 22C & an AR15.  :biggrin:
> *


Never knew you were the gun type , let's go to bass pro and pit some trigger time on my p-11 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 3 2011, 07:48 PM~20249931
> *Never knew you were the gun type , let's go to bass pro and pit some trigger time on my p-11 :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I love guns. I'd have more but I can't afford em.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 3 2011, 07:30 PM~20249829
> *so your an Indian ? :scrutinize:
> *


50%


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 3 2011, 07:30 PM~20249827
> *I've got a Glock 22C & an AR15.   :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: AR'S are sweet too! :machinegun:
there's a dude out here with a 50 ca......lol...that thing is sick :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 04:37 PM~20249569
> *Good luck carrying that. Good for home defence. Could have a S&W M&P AR sight ready for that amount.
> *


my goal is to yosemite sam a motherfucker through the door :biggrin: otherwise its a Sr40 or a GP161


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 3 2011, 05:51 PM~20249955
> *Yeah I love guns. I'd have more but I can't afford em.
> *


Truth. 


All mine are to feed the family. Wish i had some toys.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by mademan+Apr 3 2011, 02:00 PM~20248873-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but she been acting weird, and she always deletes everyones messages but mine, mabey I'm just worryin, but seems weird as fuck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 3 2011, 03:24 PM~20249300
> *YO THIS PLACE IT THE SHIT! YOU CAN BUG WHAT EVER YOU WANT..PHONE/ HOUSE...  TACKIN ON THE CAR ALL KINDS OF GOODIES TRUST ME I KNOW! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's was my point exactly, Mademan it might be a little creepy but there are
> ways to find out if something funny is going on? you've heard of nanny cam's?
> or other type's of home servileness equipment.. there are things that you can leave on in your home for weeks at a time that are voice activated. camera's that have
> motion censers.. there is software that you can put on your pc or laptop. that will
> start recording any and all activity if the word (HUSBAND) or (BOYFRIEND) is
> typed in, and what ever it records is password protected.. the list goes on,,,
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Apr 3 2011, 05:10 PM~20249731
> *ehhhh...go sell em and get your money markie! my dime has just been sitting for years anyways!! plus the wifey (in her own way) reminded me our son is due this friday and shouldnt be spending crazy money for goods! although she didnt say it like that! :0  :happysad:
> *


Congrats on the new human build homie..
you know I wish you guys a healthy delivery... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 3 2011, 06:18 PM~20250160
> *Congrats on the new human build homie..
> you know I wish you guys a healthy delivery... :biggrin:
> *


LOL human build!! :biggrin: thanks markie!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 06:05 PM~20250073
> *50%
> *


  my great grandma was from a tribe but she passed and i never found out what tribe


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 3 2011, 06:24 PM~20250201
> *  my great grandma was from a tribe but she passed and i never found out what tribe
> *


 you can find out.. you just have to do some digging..

My grandma on my moms side, is part Cherokee 

(Im still board, I guess its time screw up another project) 

(for the moderator) screw up is not a cuss word, i say it because my builds 
usually have screw's in it......


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 3 2011, 08:30 PM~20249827-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Glock 22C & an AR15.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :thumbsup: I love AR's. The M&P was on sale for 699 last month and i missed out. :angry:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Apr 3 2011, 08:48 PM~20249931
> *Never knew you were the gun type , let's go to bass pro and pit some trigger time on my p-11 :biggrin:
> *


I cant believe that little thing holds 11 rounds.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 3 2011, 08:24 PM~20250201
> *  my great grandma was from a tribe but she passed and i never found out what tribe
> *


hmmm sorry to here that ..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 06:44 PM~20250339
> *
> I cant believe that little thing holds 11 rounds.
> *


I think it is the S&W maazine that fits the keltec as well to give you 13 . It's a super small gun , and accurate for the types of self defence situations that one might find themself in....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 3 2011, 09:52 PM~20250420
> *I think it is the S&W maazine that fits the keltec as well to give you 13 . It's a super small gun , and accurate for the types of self defence situations that one might find themself in....
> *


Yup. Basically give you the same rounds as mine. 12+1


----------



## 06150xlt

*Do NOT buy anything from "trevorstoybox" on ebay! The guy is an asshole and will not answer any questions that you have or help you out at all. Its all about the money for him.* :machinegun:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 10:08 PM~20250557
> *Do NOT buy anything from "trevorstoybox" on ebay! The guy is an asshole and will not answer any questions that you have or help you out at all. Its all about the money for him.  :machinegun:
> *


Thanks! Good to know. I have him saved on my sellers list.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 09:08 PM~20250557
> *Do NOT buy anything from "trevorstoybox" on ebay! The guy is an asshole and will not answer any questions that you have or help you out at all. Its all about the money for him.  :machinegun:
> *


I've never had a problem. Bought off him twice before.


----------



## Ohio Chad

The pride and joy of MY model collection:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 06:47 PM~20250369
> *hmmm sorry to here that ..
> *


its cool


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 3 2011, 07:27 PM~20250695
> *The pride and joy of MY model collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 3 2011, 08:21 PM~20250647
> *I've never had a problem.  Bought off him twice before.
> *


I have too 5 times! and thats what pisses me off so bad... but if you have a question for him... he will completely ignore you! 2 messages sent over 2 days and listed new stuff both days, so I know his butt was on there!


----------



## boskeeter

Well, not going to school. They waited until the last day before I was to leave that I had to get a different loan and to do my background check. Good thing I waited and didn't turn in my notice. Current job ill be able to get the Class A in July. Which will help due to being on my own. Boss had no problem with it.


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 09:03 PM~20251634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 3 2011, 06:31 PM~20250246
> *you can find out..  you just have to do some digging..
> 
> My grandma on my moms side, is part Cherokee
> 
> (Im still board, I guess its time screw up another project)
> 
> (for the moderator)  screw up is not a cuss word, i say it because my builds
> usually have screw's in it......
> *


i want to i just dont know where to start


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 08:03 PM~20251634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

:run: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 08:08 PM~20250557
> *Do NOT buy anything from "trevorstoybox" on ebay! The guy is an asshole and will not answer any questions that you have or help you out at all. Its all about the money for him.  :machinegun:
> *


i tried to buy a 1:24 85 chev 4x4 for 19.99..... he wanted 38.00 shipping. told him to F++k his hat.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 3 2011, 08:45 PM~20252106
> *i tried to buy a 1:24 85 chev 4x4 for 19.99..... he wanted 38.00 shipping. told him to F++k his hat.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Ive fucked alot of things, but Ive never tried to fuck a hat... that would be a bit awkward I think....
And there are a couple kats on ebay that are like that.... you can never get an answer from, or the answer you do get is not really related to your question leavin ya hangin so to speak...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> [/quote
> 
> Is that heralds as a kid?? Lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

My bad LMNO I meant JERAL!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

my old cutty i miss it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 3 2011, 06:18 PM~20249768
> *im from the rez we dont have paper work...lol.. but we got all kinds of cool toy's..lol.. :machinegun:  :guns:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


i just sold my AK-74 ..

now all i have is my Fav. one ever shot 

Heckler & Koch USP .40


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 3 2011, 09:38 PM~20252037-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want to i just dont know where to start
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are a million sites that say they can help you research your ethnic background.
> I dont know how honest some of them are? ancestry.com is just one of many..
> city hall, hall of records. your mother and fathers maiden name is a good way to
> kick off a search.. social security numbers's ect... and now you have the miracle
> of DNA...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 09:03 PM~20251634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 oh man that shit, is just too damm funny... you cant buy comedy that good....


----------



## boskeeter

Fuck a stomach virus


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 3 2011, 11:38 PM~20252037
> *i want to i just dont know where to start
> *


try ancestry.com oh my bad hydro allready said that..lol..sorry i was on the page before this one :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> [/quote
> 
> Is that heralds as a kid?? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol...what!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 4 2011, 05:19 AM~20253339
> *lol...what!! :biggrin:
> *


LIKE ONE OF THEM DIET COMERCIALS.." THAT WAS ME THEN" ...." AN LOOK AT ME NOW"
NOW HERES A COUPLE NICE FISH!!:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 08:08 PM~20250557
> *Do NOT buy anything from "trevorstoybox" on ebay! The guy is an asshole and will not answer any questions that you have or help you out at all. Its all about the money for him.  :machinegun:
> *



Got an email from him today! I'll all un-butt hurt now! And everything is all good.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 4 2011, 09:31 AM~20253669
> *Got an email from him today! I'll all un-butt hurt now! And everything is all good.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 3 2011, 09:31 PM~20250735
> *I have too 5 times! and thats what pisses me off so bad... but if you have a question for him... he will completely ignore you! 2 messages sent over 2 days and listed new stuff both days, so I know his butt was on there!
> *


Maybe he's busy bro...but I understand where your coming from.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 4 2011, 06:31 AM~20253669
> *Got an email from him today! I'll all un-butt hurt now! And everything is all good.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

Guys the new classifieds are pinned up top now.. If you have a sale thread going on the board take what you currently have and post it there. The older sales threads will be deleted and any new ones that pop up from today forward will be deleted or moved to the pinned one..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

need a pair of the white ones :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

got bored so i put her on the chassis


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 4 2011, 06:21 AM~20253387
> *LIKE ONE OF THEM DIET COMERCIALS.." THAT WAS ME THEN" ...." AN LOOK AT ME NOW"
> NOW HERES A COUPLE NICE FISH!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet that sucker is gonna be GOOOOOOOD on a grille!!!


----------



## Esoteric

worked 11 hours today damm :happysad: and six days a week too, so ima hella bank :cheesy:


----------



## phatras

Just to refresh you all on the simple rules here...

Forum Guidelines and Rules

You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use our forums to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.

You agree not to post any copyrighted material unless you have permission from the copyright owner or the copyright is owned by you or by LayItLow.com.

LayItLow.com does not assume any legal or financial responsiblity for products, services or other actuals offered through the forums or classifieds. There are risks which you assume when doing business with someone over the Internet. While we recommend that users make appropriate enquiries and take proper precautions before completing transactions, all liability for transactions remain solely with the buyers and sellers. If you cannot agree to these terms for any reason or if the law in your City, County, State or residing area limits or prohibits such activities by you or disclaimers by us - you are not authorized to use the LayItLow.com Forums.

While we prefer an open atmosphere on this site, the forums are not an "anything goes" message board. Please keep in mind the following rules:

No Pornographic images or videos. Please do not post pictures of nudity in the forums.
No vulgar, obscene or hateful images (such as extreme pictures of graphic violence, veraciously crude materials, etc.)
No hateful speech (racist remarks, overt harassment, etc.) or like attacks against another member, or group of members.
No Avatar Abuse. Please keep your avatars fairly clean. No pornography in the avatars.
No spamming. Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum. Examples include: empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy or increase a member's post count. This determination is made by the forum Moderator or Administrator and is not up for discussion.
Posts in a particular forum need to stay on topic as much as possible. If you want to talk about something that is drastically removed from the topic of a forum, please use the Off Topic forum.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 4 2011, 01:21 PM~20256654
> *got bored so i put her on the chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 08:54 PM~20260667
> *looks good..
> *


thanks BIG DRO :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 4 2011, 08:27 PM~20260311
> *Just to refresh you all on the simple rules here...
> 
> Forum Guidelines and Rules
> 
> You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use our forums to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.
> 
> You agree not to post any copyrighted material unless you have permission from the copyright owner or the copyright is owned by you or by LayItLow.com.
> 
> LayItLow.com does not assume any legal or financial responsiblity for products, services or other actuals offered through the forums or classifieds. There are risks which you assume when doing business with someone over the Internet. While we recommend that users make appropriate enquiries and take proper precautions before completing transactions, all liability for transactions remain solely with the buyers and sellers. If you cannot agree to these terms for any reason or if the law in your City, County, State or residing area limits or prohibits such activities by you or disclaimers by us - you are not authorized to use the LayItLow.com Forums.
> 
> While we prefer an open atmosphere on this site, the forums are not an "anything goes" message board. Please keep in mind the following rules:
> 
> No Pornographic images or videos. Please do not post pictures of nudity in the forums.
> No vulgar, obscene or hateful images (such as extreme pictures of graphic violence, veraciously crude materials, etc.)
> No hateful speech (racist remarks, overt harassment, etc.) or like attacks against another member, or group of members.
> No Avatar Abuse. Please keep your avatars fairly clean. No pornography in the avatars.
> No spamming. Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum. Examples include: empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy or increase a member's post count. This determination is made by the forum Moderator or Administrator and is not up for discussion.
> Posts in a particular forum need to stay on topic as much as possible. If you want to talk about something that is drastically removed from the topic of a forum, please use the Off Topic forum.
> *


 Hey Rick, what if I build a dunk style van, and I make a mural out of this image







and put it on the side of my van? :biggrin: is that a violation because its spam? or because its copywriten 
material? or both? or not at all?


----------



## phatras

That actually made me laugh. Hell I would just be proud your building..


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Does Moderator under your name mean we have a Moderator now????
Finally


----------



## phatras

YUP..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 5 2011, 08:01 AM~20263315
> *YUP..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 5 2011, 10:08 AM~20264033
> *So this means every one is going to loose their sale topics?
> *


I put the response here as the sale thread is just for sales..

YES.. once of the major complaints I heard from people who left was the board was filled with sale threads and it was really hard to find what they were looking for. One sale thread cleans that up. If some one is looking to buy something it also makes it easier for them to look in a single thread and pm that member, then having to search 5 pages of sales to find something..


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 5 2011, 08:20 AM~20264111
> *I put the response here as the sale thread is just for sales..
> 
> YES.. once of the major complaints I heard from people who left was the board was filled with sale threads and it was really hard to find what they were looking for. One sale thread cleans that up. If some one is looking to buy something it also makes it easier for them to look in a single thread and pm that member, then having to search 5 pages of sales to find something..
> *


FINALY!! I hope u do right by the hobby bro and clean this place up...


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 5 2011, 09:20 AM~20264111
> *I put the response here as the sale thread is just for sales..
> 
> YES.. once of the major complaints I heard from people who left was the board was filled with sale threads and it was really hard to find what they were looking for. One sale thread cleans that up. If some one is looking to buy something it also makes it easier for them to look in a single thread and pm that member, then having to search 5 pages of sales to find something..
> *


It seems that we will still be looking at 5 pages of sales to find something, at least the other way we could just find the sales topic from a certian member and find what we want.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 5 2011, 11:02 AM~20264375
> *It seems that we will still be looking at 5 pages of sales to find something, at least the other way we could just find the sales topic from a certian member and find what we want.
> *


If people stay on top of what they have for sale it will not be a long thread.. The thread will be trimmed often and older posts will be deleted. Also with only sale post being placed there it will keep it clean and short.. One post each person to show whats for sale, edited when stuff sells, and deleted when everything is gone.


----------



## 408models

just a suggestion, but why not just pin everyones sales topic in a link in the new SALE TOPIC and stick to just having the buyer pm the seller with what they want instead of responding in the sellers topic. I know it doesn't eleminate having all these sale topics but does stop from having to search in back pages for a sellers topic? 

:dunno:


----------



## phatras

The point of making a single thread for all sales is to clean up the main forum.. Linking to topics in the main forum kinda defeats that purpose.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 5 2011, 10:08 AM~20264423
> *If people stay on top of what they have for sale it will not be a long thread.. The thread will be trimmed often and older posts will be deleted.  Also with only sale post being placed there it will keep it clean and short.. One post each person to show whats for sale, edited when stuff sells, and deleted when everything is gone.
> *


Well what I am saying is that if I see the scaledreams topic on page 1, then I check it because there might be something I want. But lets say I see Minis, topic up on top, then I dont check becuase he mostly sells high dollar builds, and those are not in my budget.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 5 2011, 10:21 AM~20264495
> *Well what I am saying is that if I see the scaledreams topic on page 1, then I check it because there might be something I want. But lets say I see Minis, topic up on top, then I dont check becuase he mostly sells high dollar builds, and those are not in my budget.
> *


x2 ... I think a subforum with all the sales topics in it , that would keep them all in one place and someone looking to buy something could go there and find the member they wish to purchase from .


----------



## phatras

Unfortunately not much I can do with that. Best bet is to just see if new posts were made since last log in and check it if there where. Yes you will see the same stuff a few times but you may just see somethign from someone you would not have looked at before.. Just now Scott(mayhem) posted a kit, you may not have looked in his thread before but now you may see he has a kit for a good price and snag it.. 

I did post some stuff last night for sale in the thread, sold it, and deleted my post. Sold my goods and the board is not clogged with it..


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 10:28 AM~20264544
> *x2 ... I think a subforum with all the sales topics in it , that would keep them all in one place and someone looking to buy something could go there and find the member they wish to purchase from .
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 11:28 AM~20264544
> *x2 ... I think a subforum with all the sales topics in it , that would keep them all in one place and someone looking to buy something could go there and find the member they wish to purchase from .
> *


Maybe but its not happening. I am working on getting two sub forums now.. Neither of them is for classifieds.. We are one of two sections on this forum who have a classified section. Bikes also has classifieds however theres is ONE thread and they seem to manage just fine. Love it or leave it we have a single classifieds thread. To many people complained about all the sales garbage for me to ignore and let the sales treads run free..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 5 2011, 10:39 AM~20264618
> *Maybe but its not happening. I am working on getting two sub forums now.. Neither of them is for classifieds.. We are one of two sections on this forum who have a classified section. Bikes also has classifieds however theres is ONE thread and they seem to manage just fine. Love it or leave it we have a single classifieds thread. To many people complained about all the sales garbage for me to ignore and let the sales treads run free..
> *


In the bicycle forum they do have a sales thread , but honestly who look back past 1 or 2 pages? There's also sales topics there as well. You asked for input , we are giving it , don't just shut us out ..... We might have some good ideas to give....


----------



## [email protected]

in all honesty.................whats the difference? either you sign on, and look at the main page (witch is full of sales threads) (witch we dont need) or you go into one thread, scroll threw and find the person selling what you want?

i think cleaning up the place is main priority right now, and like rick said.....'' like it or leave it'' plain an simple! 

dispite what you all may think........ this isnt a model swap meet! its a forum for the hobby............build and post.............. simple as that.......... if you dont like that shit............................you know where the door is


----------



## Reverend Hearse

And for shits and gigglypoops , what are te 2 subforums going to be for ? This is the model forum, so any and all model stuff is here.... Sales and wanted would seem to make great subforums ....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 5 2011, 11:24 AM~20264977
> *in all honesty.................whats the difference? either you sign on, and look at the main page (witch is full of sales threads) (witch we dont need) or you go into one thread, scroll threw and find the person selling what you want?
> 
> i think cleaning up the place is main priority right now, and like rick said.....'' like it or leave it'' plain an simple!
> 
> dispite what you all may think........ this isnt a model swap meet! its a forum for the hobby............build and post.............. simple as that.......... if you dont like that shit............................you know where the door is
> *


Cleaning up the place doesn't mean going all Nazi on threads ....  it not like people are selling 1:1 parts. The sales threads are model rated , hell this is the only place I buy models lately , I quit buying off eBay ...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 02:28 PM~20265012
> *Cleaning up the place doesn't mean going all Nazi on threads ....  it not like people are selling 1:1 parts. The sales threads are model rated , hell this is the only place I buy models lately , I quit buying off eBay ...
> *





but whats the difference tho? you having your own thread? for what? post where you did, and if someone wants what you got, then they can hit you up! its really simple and your making a big deal out of it just to see yourself type!


to see more build threads on the front page might spark more people to get back to building and posting up progress (witch this site has lacked for a while now (agree?)

no cleaning up the place doesnt mean goin all nazi on threads, but for sale threads clog shit up just as bad as a newb threads! and we all know how you love newbie threads lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Hey Rick, just a thought, but would it be beneficial to pin the good and bad trader threads?


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn Rev take it easy!! All the guys trying to do is what every one been botching about cleaner and less congestion bro... And it makes sense u don't need to keep asking the person if they still have sumtin cuz once it's sold it's deleted and u always will kno if u ever need anything that's where it's gonna be at no need for searching.. And there won't be Q&A on the topic cause every one will be PM the seler direct it's plain an simple. 

Now give the brotha some breathing room and let him do what he's gonna do...input is good but harassing dude about a topic that's gonna benefit us all ain't cool


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 5 2011, 10:20 AM~20264490
> *The point of making a single thread for all sales is to clean up the main forum.. Linking to topics in the main forum kinda defeats that purpose.
> *


 It sounds simple enough to me> are you saying that, if a person has one kit for sale
or ten kits for sale? instead of making a thread? he should post it in the 
(models wanted thread) like everybody else? so no mater what?
any thing for sale will currently be in one place? instead of all over the place!


----------



## darkside customs

Its amazing what you can accomplish when you arent on here complaining about something....
BTW.... Thanks Rick for what youve done so far in cleaning this place up....


----------



## Linc

> Its amazing what you can accomplish when you arent on here complaining about something....
> BTW.... Thanks Rick for what youve done so far in cleaning this place up....
> 
> 
> x2!!!
> 
> keep it up rick!!
> 
> 
> darkside, looking good! keep up the good work also! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 5 2011, 03:15 PM~20265331
> *Its amazing what you can accomplish when you arent on here complaining about something....
> BTW.... Thanks Rick for what youve done so far in cleaning this place up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





 looks good J

and ide have progress pics of the caprice, but the damn hood hinge is fuckin with me bad......... already went threw two hinges, i think i got it now, but we will see tonight


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 5 2011, 01:15 PM~20265331
> *Its amazing what you can accomplish when you arent on here complaining about something....
> BTW.... Thanks Rick for what youve done so far in cleaning this place up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Apr 5 2011, 12:15 PM~20264914-->
> 
> 
> 
> In the bicycle forum they do have a sales thread , but honestly who look back past 1 or 2 pages? There's also sales topics there as well. You asked for input , we are giving it , don't just shut us out ..... We might have some good ideas to give....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not trying to shut anyone out just answering..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 5 2011, 12:26 PM~20264989
> *And for shits and gigglypoops , what are te 2 subforums going to be for ? This is the model forum, so any and all model stuff is here.... Sales and wanted would seem to make great subforums ....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they should be active in the next few days so everyone will see soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 5 2011, 12:28 PM~20265012
> *Cleaning up the place doesn't mean going all Nazi on threads ....  it not like people are selling 1:1 parts. The sales threads are model rated , hell this is the only place I buy models lately , I quit buying off eBay ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the strong arm needs to be extended for a little while to get everyone on track again and following the rules..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 12:40 PM~20265101
> *Hey Rick, just a thought, but would it be beneficial to pin the good and bad trader threads?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both are linked form the sale thread.. pinning to much makes the pinned topics lose their importance..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Apr 5 2011, 12:51 PM~20265176
> *It sounds simple enough to me> are you saying that, if a person has one kit for sale
> or ten kits for sale? instead of making a thread? he should post it in the
> (models wanted thread) like everybody else?  so no mater what?
> any thing for sale will currently be in one place? instead of all over the place!
> *


post wants in wants, post sales in sales, post feedback in feedback...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 5 2011, 11:34 AM~20265463
> *  looks good J
> 
> and ide have progress pics of the caprice, but the damn hood hinge is fuckin with me bad......... already went threw two hinges, i think i got it now, but we will see tonight
> *


What kind of problems r u having the placement or the what kind of hinge wars67 has a how to he hinged them to the firewall and the hinges r 2 separate hingea not like a door hinge


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas.... Just finished the other wheel tub... pics in the drag-lo thread....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 5 2011, 12:48 PM~20265547
> *not trying to shut anyone out just answering..
> they should be active in the next few days so everyone will see soon..
> yes the strong arm needs to be extended for a little while to get everyone on track again and following the rules..
> both are linked form the sale thread.. pinning to much makes the pinned topics lose their importance..
> post wants in wants, post sales in sales, post feedback in feedback...
> *


yea, thats kind of what i meant to say.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 5 2011, 04:09 PM~20265675
> *What kind of problems r u having the placement or the what kind of hinge wars67 has a how to he hinged them to the firewall and the hinges r 2 separate hingea not like a door hinge
> *




i have the hinge part down, i think im not making my tubes long enough, when i open the hood, the windsheild gets in the way (if that makes sense?)its coming back to far twards the windsheild, so if the tubes are alil longer, i can slide the hood up the hinge and be good!

thanks for the info bro! im still gonna check out wars thread to see if im atleast on the right track ya know!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 5 2011, 12:22 PM~20265756
> *i have the hinge part down, i think im not making my tubes long enough, when i open the hood, the windsheild gets in the way (if that makes sense?)its coming back to far twards the windsheild, so if the tubes are alil longer, i can slide the hood up the hinge and be good!
> 
> thanks for the info bro! im still gonna check out wars thread to see if im atleast on the right track ya know!
> *


Go look at Minidreams school thread... he got a how to on making the hood hinges....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that sounds like what the problem is Jeff..it needs to be longer, for more clearance. Shouldnt be a big problem.

Rick, small question.. but what happens with threads like the Hack Shack? i know it fell somewhat offbeat with resin but its a lil bit of that & building frames/parts for customers. Do i let it die off & hope people read my signatures for extra side stuff?

Im not aiming to step on toes, i just wanna know your answer is all.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 5 2011, 12:22 PM~20265756
> *i have the hinge part down, i think im not making my tubes long enough, when i open the hood, the windsheild gets in the way (if that makes sense?)its coming back to far twards the windsheild, so if the tubes are alil longer, i can slide the hood up the hinge and be good!
> 
> thanks for the info bro! im still gonna check out wars thread to see if im atleast on the right track ya know!
> *


:yes: Make sure you make the rod longer too so it don't slide out the tube


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 5 2011, 03:17 PM~20266101
> *that sounds like what the problem is Jeff..it needs to be longer, for more clearance.  Shouldnt be a big problem.
> 
> Rick, small question.. but what happens with threads like the Hack Shack?  i know it fell somewhat offbeat with resin but its a lil bit of that & building frames/parts for customers.  Do i let it die off & hope people read my signatures for extra side stuff?
> 
> Im not aiming to step on toes, i just wanna know your answer is all.
> *


If you keep it as a work thread then it can still be used. Any sale stuff needs to be in the classified thread.. You can post all you resin and side work in the classifieds.. Just keep it updated and clean looking and its no problem.. Im not saying people can not sell services or goods.. Just trying to get everything in one central place to clean up the clutter..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 5 2011, 02:56 PM~20266343
> * Just trying to get everything in one central place to clean up the clutter..
> *


which brings us back full circle to a sales subforum.... :uh: waaaaay easier than digging through pages of posts, but what do i know, ive only moderated a couple sites before.... 

*edit, i mean its like this, what about the scale dreams clearance isle? i like going there to see what you have for sale, ,i would be less likely to see it if its buried in a topic , versus clicking your specific topic to see what YOU are selling....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that completely answered all my questions. Thanks Rick. Keep on doin what ya doin.... it seems to be working! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 05:10 PM~20266423
> *which brings us  back full circle to a sales subforum....  :uh:  waaaaay easier than digging through pages of posts, but what do i know, ive only moderated a couple sites before....
> *


Me too and one thread has work in AF for the last 8 years. Just sayin'.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 04:10 PM~20266423
> *which brings us  back full circle to a sales subforum....  :uh:  waaaaay easier than digging through pages of posts, but what do i know, ive only moderated a couple sites before....
> 
> *edit, i mean its like this, what about the scale dreams clearance isle? i like going there to see what you have for sale, ,i would be less likely to see it if its buried in a topic , versus clicking your specific topic to see what YOU are selling....
> *


That brings us back top the simple point of a whole forum of sales ads is already on this forum.. Its called the general classifieds.. If your so bent on having a separate forum use that one, or if you prefer we can go to how the rest of LIL does it and just not have sale ads here at all??? Not being a jerk but it was discussed and shot down yet you feel the need to bust balls.. However YOU were the first person to post in the classified thread.. 


If the sales thread is done right it will never be more then a few pages. ONLY sales are posted there, posts older then a few weeks old are deleted. How is that hard or to much to look through..

Like the man above says its worked for 8 years on AF.. only recently with out a mod have they gone down hill..


----------



## phatras

Everyone who is complaining needs to go back and read the rules on the classifieds.. 

ONLY SALE ITEMS ARE POSTED.. NO REPLIES.. NO BS.. ONLY SALE ITEMS...
so the thread will never be pages and pages of junk.. Just pure sale items.. 

List my junk, sell some junk, edit my ad, sell all junk, delete post.. Simple easy.. No need for pages and pages of crap.. How in the world is 50 pages of each persons sale ads in a sub forum more organized then that??


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 5 2011, 03:44 PM~20266700
> *Everyone who is complaining needs to go back and read the rules on the classifieds..
> 
> ONLY SALE ITEMS ARE POSTED.. NO REPLIES.. NO BS.. ONLY SALE ITEMS...
> so the thread will never be pages and pages of junk.. Just pure sale items..
> 
> List my junk, sell some junk, edit my ad, sell all junk, delete post.. Simple easy.. No need for pages and pages of crap.. How in the world is 50 pages of each persons sale ads in a sub forum more organized then that??
> *


just let the man do his job peeps atleast we got a mod in here be thankful and abide by his rules


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2011, 02:50 PM~20266755
> *just let the man do his job peeps atleast we got a mod in here be thankful and abide by his rules
> *


amen to that....

I give it 
*5,4,3,2.....1*

We now return you to our regularly scheduled retard :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Hey Rick, outta curiousity, have you thought about pinning the Modelers want ads to the top so the newbies can see it and its there so they wont post a topic like " Looking for Resin Cutlass" Or " Looking for Caddy kits"....

Just a thought....


----------



## phatras

Well I linked the wanted ads in the classifieds. I have not pinned other topics just for the fact that when there is a bunch of topics pinned it makes the forum look bad and the pinned topics lose importance from seeing them everyday..


----------



## darkside customs

OK... cool cool.... didnt even read that.... maybe I should be wearing the helmet...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 5 2011, 07:08 PM~20266911
> *OK... cool cool.... didnt even read that.... maybe I should be wearing the helmet...
> *


So do you and Rick share a seatbelt on the short bus? :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2011, 05:50 PM~20266755
> *just let the man do his job peeps atleast we got a mod in here be thankful and abide by his rules
> *


X2 YOUR DOING A FINE JOB BRO...DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO TO GET THIS PLACE IN ORDER.... :buttkick:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 5 2011, 03:10 PM~20266926
> *So do you and Rick share a seatbelt on the short bus? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yea, til he pushes me out the back door of the bus....


----------



## 06150xlt

Went and picked up my new truck today!



























































And they also had this in the shop too. 










72mm Turbo...Dyno'ed at 720hp




















OK not really, I drove by this shop and had to stop and see the sick ass truck! They both belong to a N.O. Saints player #66 ( who ever that is). Sat and talked to the owner a while and might be doing some photo work for him...

Then seen this funky looking jeep on the way home


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 5 2011, 07:12 PM~20268518
> *Went and picked up my new truck today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they also had this in the shop too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72mm Turbo...Dyno'ed at 720hp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK not really, I drove by this shop and had to stop and see the sick ass truck! They both belong to a N.O. Saints player #66 ( who ever that is). Sat and talked to the owner a while and might be doing some photo work for him...
> 
> Then seen this funky looking jeep on the way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


knightrider camaro :0 ................whoop some pony ass with that thing


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

had these oldschool pumps for awhile in the shed just cleaned them up today 

not too bad for being old, the sticker is from lowrider history tour 97' :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 5 2011, 07:12 PM~20268518
> *
> 
> Then seen this funky looking jeep on the way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a willys not a jeep


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 5 2011, 10:12 PM~20268518
> *Went and picked up my new truck today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they also had this in the shop too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72mm Turbo...Dyno'ed at 720hp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK not really, I drove by this shop and had to stop and see the sick ass truck! They both belong to a N.O. Saints player #66 ( who ever that is). Sat and talked to the owner a while and might be doing some photo work for him...
> 
> Then seen this funky looking jeep on the way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: BADASS TRUCK


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 5 2011, 10:03 PM~20269866
> *thats a willys not a jeep
> *



:uh: 

Thanks for correcting me! God forbid I call it a Jeep! Cause depending on the year (I believe this one may be a '46-'49? Willys-Overland Station Wagon) The Willys name changes to Kaizer-Jeep in 1953. So I was dead ass wrong. But good thing you're here so no one would get confused and call it a Jeep like I did!


so now that I have be corrected.... *Look at this funky looking WILLYS-OVERLAND STATION WAGON* (also referred to as a Willys Panel Van, a Willys Panel Truck, a Jeep Panel Truck, or a Jeep Panel Van depending on who you talk to) *that I seen today*











FYI: Every Willys vehicle ever used by the military was called a "jeep" by soldiers.

The original trademark was filed in 1943 by Willys-Overland. It is also used as a generic term with a lowercase (jeep) for vehicles inspired by the Jeep that are suitable for use on rough terrain.

As the only company that continually produced Jeep vehicles after the war, in 1950 Willys-Overland was granted the privilege of owning the name "Jeep" as a registered trademark

NOW GO PLAY WITH YOU'RE COLORING BOOK!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 5 2011, 10:06 PM~20270451
> *:uh:
> 
> Thanks for correcting me! God forbid I call it a Jeep! Cause depending on the year (I believe this one may be a '46-'49? Willys-Overland Station Wagon) The Willys name changes to Kaizer-Jeep in 1953. So I was dead ass wrong. But good thing you're here so no one would get confused and call it a Jeep like I did!
> so now that I have be corrected.... Look at this funky looking WILLYS-OVERLAND STATION WAGON (also referred to as a Willys Panel Van, a Willys Panel Truck, a Jeep Panel Truck, or a Jeep Panel Van depending on who you talk to) that I seen today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Every Willys vehicle ever used by the military was called a "jeep" by soldiers.
> 
> The original trademark was filed in 1943 by Willys-Overland. It is also used as a generic term with a lowercase (jeep) for vehicles inspired by the Jeep that are suitable for use on rough terrain.
> 
> at least know most of my cars to call them by the right name
> 
> As the only company that continually produced Jeep vehicles after the war, in 1950 Willys-Overland was granted the privilege of owning the name "Jeep" as a registered trademark
> 
> NOW GO PLAY WITH YOU'RE COLORING BOOK!
> *


you even know what jeep means :uh: had nothing to do with the popeye character BTW or the fact that it goes over rough terrain

at least i knew what it was by looking at it


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 5 2011, 11:27 PM~20270649
> *you even know what jeep means  :uh: had nothing to do with the popeye character BTW or the fact that it goes over rough terrain
> *


sure do... GP is referred to as General Purpose but really it means Government and the "P" refers to the size of the wheels base. so that where JEEP came from calling a GEE-PEE sounded like jeep to people.

and also my dad has a 1953 M38A1 that he purchased from a g'ment auction in 1983 for $600  today its worth 10k-15k


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 5 2011, 10:31 PM~20270678
> *sure do... GP is referred to as General Purpose but really it means Government and the "P" refers to the size of the wheels base. so that where JEEP came from calling a GEE-PEE sounded like jeep to people.
> 
> and also my dad has a 1953 M38A1 that he purchased from a g'ment auction in 1983 for $600  today its worth 10k-15k
> *


that was really good.. no i am not being sarcastic.. that was really good...  
the coloring book comment was funny too... :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 5 2011, 11:40 PM~20270754
> *that was really good.. no i am not being sarcastic.. that was really good...
> the coloring book comment was funny too... :biggrin:
> *


I like JEEPS! and the pre-1950 JEEPS that were made by Willys-Overland :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:uh:


----------



## 408models

:wow: :thumbsup:  :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

ahhhh,, Morning coffee, in the sandbox... lil before breakfast.. It looks like its 
going to be to chilly to spray anything today..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2011, 10:16 AM~20272701
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not too sure on the new Charger. Tryin to be a riced out Challenger in the rear and an Evo from the front. I dont even know what is up with that ugly ass body line in the front doors. WTF was Dodge thinkin?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 6 2011, 10:42 AM~20272917
> *Im not too sure on the new Charger. Tryin to be a riced out Challenger in the rear and an Evo from the front. I dont even know what is up with that ugly ass body line in the front doors. WTF was Dodge thinkin?!
> *


my thoughts exactly


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 6 2011, 10:42 AM~20272917
> *Im not too sure on the new Charger. Tryin to be a riced out Challenger in the rear and an Evo from the front. I dont even know what is up with that ugly ass body line in the front doors. WTF was Dodge thinkin?!
> *


Yeah I"m not sure about it either. The Challenger looking tail light looks OK and I could live with the frontend, but the side body line is fuqd lookin'.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 6 2011, 10:57 AM~20273043
> *Yeah I"m not sure about it either.  The Challenger looking tail light looks OK and I could live with the frontend, but the side body line is fuqd lookin'.
> *


They could have moved it forward to the fender, but at that point itd be like a vette. But better than what they have now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Dodge is stooped to run a charger as a 4 door period...the body mods make it look like some overstuffed grannycar.. if they'd go back to the drawing board and come back with something that resembles a damn charger...they might get my vote on cars from their ridiculous assembly line of clown cars.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 6 2011, 11:08 AM~20273118
> *Dodge is stooped to run a charger as a 4 door period...the body mods make it look like some overstuffed grannycar.. if they'd go back to the drawing board and come back with something that resembles a damn charger...they might get my vote on cars from their ridiculous assembly line of clown cars.
> *


Well said bro! I mean if theyre REALLY tryin to bring back the presence of the original Charger, then they need to at least make a car that half way looks like it. The Charger was NEVER a 4door. They just took a 4door sedan, threw some Charger emblems on it and BAM...its a Charger! lol They did a great job on the Challenger...looks alot like the original. Dunno what the hell they were thinkin with the Charger tho :uh: :twak:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 6 2011, 12:14 PM~20273161
> *Well said bro! I mean if theyre REALLY tryin to bring back the presence of the original Charger, then they need to at least make a car that half way looks like it. The Charger was NEVER a 4door. They just took a 4door sedan, threw some Charger emblems on it and BAM...its a Charger! lol They did a great job on the Challenger...looks alot like the original. Dunno what the hell they were thinkin with the Charger tho :uh:  :twak:
> *


Agreed. It's all about the money. If they made the Charger in a 2 door model they would be competing with the Challenger. They dont want to do that. I do think Dodge and Ford both did much better job at bringing back the Challenger and Mustang that look somewhat like there late 60's car. Chevy on the other hand looks like shit. The only thing on the Camaro in my eyes that resembles the 68-69 is the dash gauges and the center console gauges. I did get to drive one of the Challengers with nitrous though. Awesome.
This one. Owned by a strip club promoter.


----------



## phatras

I WANT a new charger.. I love the look of them.. Ive been seeing them for months so Ive grown to like the looks. The tails are led and light up in sideways u shapes.. The door indent really is not as prominent in real life. 

I like the new 300 even better though.. I seen one two weeks ago on the way home form the zoo. Still has that pure 300 look but more refined and looks alot more euro.. 
http://www.automotorblog.com/2012-chrysler...led-completely/


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ill stick to looking at the 70 charger my dads got...that was when they built REAL cars..lol. looks and sounds like it could eat ur face off just sitting idling...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 6 2011, 09:37 AM~20273332
> *Agreed.  It's all about the money. If they made the Charger in a 2 door model they would be competing with the Challenger. They dont want to do that. I do think Dodge and Ford  both did much better job at bringing back the Challenger and Mustang that look somewhat like there late 60's car. Chevy on the other hand looks like shit. The only thing on the Camaro in my eyes that resembles the 68-69 is the dash gauges and the center console gauges.
> *


You are crazy , the camaro screams vintage all over from bumper to bumper ....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 6 2011, 08:41 AM~20273360
> *I WANT a new charger.. I love the look of them.. Ive been seeing them for months so Ive grown to like the looks. The tails are led and light up in sideways u shapes.. The door indent really is not as prominent in real life.
> 
> I like the new 300 even better though.. I seen one two weeks ago on the way home form the zoo. Still has that pure 300 look but more refined and looks alot more euro..
> http://www.automotorblog.com/2012-chrysler...led-completely/
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 12:50 PM~20273417
> *You are crazy , the camaro screams vintage all over from bumper to bumper ....
> *



:roflmao: If you say so.


----------



## Siim123




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2011, 01:43 AM~20270783
> *I like JEEPS! and the pre-1950 JEEPS that were made by Willys-Overland  :biggrin:
> *




nate...... dont get all butt hurt when eso opens his mouth, 9 times outa 10 he knows nothing about what hes talking about and he refers to off forums for weak info that doesnt stand up period! in a nut shell hes one of them dudes that thinks he knows everything and will argue with you about that  

you giving him that info about '' what jeep means'' struck a nerve with him, because somewhere out there hes on his little avon forums asking all the wrong people what it really means to THEM!  


way to bust his balls and fire back.......... dont take dudes shit!


----------



## 408models

SEE U FELLAS LATER, WHEN COME BACK ON, I'LL BE A MARRIED MAN  



:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 65rivi, caprice on dz, dig_derange

i found model builders in the caberet! too much :fool2: will make you go blind!!!!



unrelated note, everyone seen the new smileys ?

 :chuck: :fuq: :inout:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 03:02 PM~20274202
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 65rivi, caprice on dz, dig_derange
> 
> i found model builders in the caberet! too much  :fool2: will make you go blind!!!!
> unrelated note, everyone seen the new smileys ?
> 
> :chuck:  :fuq:  :inout:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 


i was prob. one of them ninjas lol :ninja: :sprint: :naughty: 



and this smiley is funny as fuck!................. :chuck:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i like how they are naming them after members, :chuck: chuck the methhead :fool2: fool2 the masturbation master , i need my own now...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Do they have one with crossed eyes?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:fuq:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2011, 09:58 PM~20274181
> *SEE U FELLAS LATER, WHEN COME BACK ON, I'LL BE A MARRIED MAN
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2011, 01:58 PM~20274181
> *SEE U FELLAS LATER, WHEN COME BACK ON, I'LL BE A MARRIED MAN
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 6 2011, 12:25 PM~20274306
> *Do they have one with crossed eyes?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 03:29 PM~20274332
> *:fuq:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

For the Rev.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

fixed the hood hinge after 3 tries  














might do the doors next........................... not sure tho :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 6 2011, 01:19 PM~20274664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Rev.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

looks good! but can i take a look at the hinge inside the trunk!!? :cheesy:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 01:59 PM~20274889
> *fixed the hood hinge after 3 tries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might do the doors next........................... not sure tho :happysad:
> *


maaaan that is gonna be nice, those rims, i need a set of those in my life


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 6 2011, 05:02 PM~20274904
> *looks good! but can i take a look at the hinge inside the trunk!!?  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks fellas......... and Linc...... its a reg. Hinge, just mounted under the rear deck of the interior........ its the only spot you can put it for it to work on these whips!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 03:59 PM~20274889
> *fixed the hood hinge after 3 tries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might do the doors next........................... not sure tho :happysad:
> *


Damn Jeff Im LOVIN that build! That stance and those wheels are perfect for her! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 02:13 PM~20274949
> *Thanks fellas......... and Linc...... its a reg. Hinge, just mounted under the rear deck of the interior........ its the only spot you can put it for it to work on these whips!
> *



ya i was gunna open 1 of those, but have no idea where to put the hinge!!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Matt........ you still got a set of these wheels right? If so get at me with what you want for um


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 6 2011, 05:17 PM~20274972
> *ya i was gunna open 1 of those, but have no idea where to put the hinge!!
> *



Yea man, under the rear deck..... ill try an snap you a pic when I get home.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 02:20 PM~20274999
> *Yea man, under the rear deck..... ill try an snap you a pic when I get home.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

WELCOME TO THE NEW AND IMPROVED LIL MODEL FORUMS, WHERE YOU HAVE TO WATCH WHAT YOU SAY, BE SUPER CAREFUL NOT TO OFFEND ANYONE, ONLY POST BUILDS, MAKE SURE SAID BUILDS ARE IN THE PROPER LOCATIONS OR GET THREATENED WITH A BAN.... ITS BEGINNING TO FEEL A BIT LIKE SAE...... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: FUCK THAT IM :sprint: ....OUT :wave:


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 03:22 PM~20275020
> *WELCOME TO THE NEW AND IMPROVED LIL MODEL FORUMS, WHERE YOU HAVE TO WATCH WHAT YOU SAY, BE SUPER CAREFUL NOT TO OFFEND ANYONE, ONLY POST BUILDS, MAKE SURE SAID BUILDS ARE IN THE PROPER LOCATIONS OR GET THREATENED WITH A BAN.... ITS BEGINNING TO FEEL A BIT LIKE SAE......  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq: FUCK THAT IM  :sprint:  ....OUT :wave:
> *


Who has been threatened with a ban for doing anything you said????? NO ONE.. Hell who has been threatened with a ban for anything.. ONLY YOU.. 

You were threatened with a ban for the racial slur you tossed at me. I dont care if you meant it as a joke or not. 

Now for everyone else who actually matter..

LIL only has a few simple rules follow them and no problems. I do not have the power to change them, I just now have the power to enforce them something that has not been done in here for a long time. 

Yes I expect you to post things in the right spots.. Will i ban you in you do not.. NO.. Ask anyone who has done it so far.. I will pm you, point you in the right direction, and delete the post..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

WTF? Did I miss something today?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 05:22 PM~20275020
> *WELCOME TO THE NEW AND IMPROVED LIL MODEL FORUMS, WHERE YOU HAVE TO WATCH WHAT YOU SAY, BE SUPER CAREFUL NOT TO OFFEND ANYONE, ONLY POST BUILDS, MAKE SURE SAID BUILDS ARE IN THE PROPER LOCATIONS OR GET THREATENED WITH A BAN.... ITS BEGINNING TO FEEL A BIT LIKE SAE......  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq: FUCK THAT IM  :sprint:  ....OUT :wave:
> *





dawg, your acting like a little kid that didnt get his way :uh: you bitched about us needing a MOD and now that we do, and its ''not you'' your bitching about everything............... i dont know what you been told, or what you remember........... but i liked it back in the day when cats got on here and built shit, and posted..............and if it means we have to make a couple small changes, to get shit back to normal, then so be it..................... already with this bitchin shit and its old already................ how about you channel some effort to help get this forum back to the way it use to be  instead of bitchin about shit that dont matter  

FUCK MAN! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 6 2011, 02:45 PM~20275197
> *Who has been threatened with a ban for doing anything you said????? NO ONE.. Hell who has been threatened with a ban for anything.. ONLY YOU..
> 
> You were threatened with a ban for the racial slur you tossed at me. I dont care if you meant it as a joke or not.
> 
> Now for everyone else who actually matter..
> 
> LIL only has a few simple rules follow them and no problems. I do not have the power to change them, I just now have the power to enforce them something that has not been done in here for a long time.
> 
> Yes I expect you to post things in the right spots.. Will i ban you in you do not.. NO.. Ask anyone who has done it so far.. I will pm you, point you in the right direction, and delete the post..
> *


:roflmao: IT ONLY OFFENDED YOU BECAUSE THATS WHERE YOUR MIND WENT RICK... QUIT BEING SO FUCKING NEGATIVE.... IM SORRY IF ''THE LEADER'' OFFENDED YOU....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: for rick.


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 6 2011, 02:45 PM~20275197
> *Who has been threatened with a ban for doing anything you said????? NO ONE.. Hell who has been threatened with a ban for anything.. ONLY YOU..
> 
> You were threatened with a ban for the racial slur you tossed at me. I dont care if you meant it as a joke or not.
> 
> Now for everyone else who actually matter..
> 
> LIL only has a few simple rules follow them and no problems. I do not have the power to change them, I just now have the power to enforce them something that has not been done in here for a long time.
> 
> Yes I expect you to post things in the right spots.. Will i ban you in you do not.. NO.. Ask anyone who has done it so far.. I will pm you, point you in the right direction, and delete the post..
> *


Correct, I posted in the wrong section, he removed the post, PMed me about it and directed me in the right direction on where to post it. 
I think its nice to have order here, with out it, things get out of hand, simple as that. 
I am a moderator at a few different websites and I know what goes into it, shit isn't easy sometimes.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Apr 6 2011, 02:48 PM~20275223-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Did I miss something today?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 02:49 PM~20275225
> *dawg, your acting like a little kid that didnt get his way :uh:  you bitched about us needing a MOD and now that we do, and its ''not you'' your bitching about everything............... i dont know what you been told, or what you remember........... but i liked it back in the day when cats got on here and built shit, and posted..............and if it means we have to make a couple small changes, to get shit back to normal, then so be it..................... already with this bitchin shit and its old already................ how about you channel some effort to help get this forum back to the way it use to be   instead of bitchin about shit that dont matter
> 
> FUCK MAN! :uh:
> *


YES WE NEEDED A MOD TO KEEP SHIT IN LINE, NOT BE A ALL POWERFUL END RULER, THERES A DIFFERENCE, HE WAS VOTED FOR IN A DEMOCRATIC MANNER, BUT HE WISHES TO FORCE NEW THINGS WITHOUT ASKING * US , * THE PEOPLE WHO USE THE FORUM, WHAT WOULD BE HELPFUL OR USEFUL TO * US * . AND WHEN YOU PM TO ASK WHATS UP YOU ARE MET WITH A ''BECAUSE I SAID SO''. SHIT, MY 6 YEAR OLD SON GIVES BETTER EXPLANATION THAN THAT.... WE NEEDED A MODERATOR, NOT A DICTATOR

-AND I DID CHANNEL SOME EFFORT, I POSTED BUILDS THIS WEEK....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 05:53 PM~20275244
> *:no:
> YES WE NEEDED A MOD TO KEEP SHIT IN LINE, NOT BE A ALL POWERFUL END RULER, THERES A DIFFERENCE, HE WAS VOTED FOR IN A DEMOCRATIC MANNER, BUT HE WISHES TO FORCE NEW THINGS WITHOUT ASKING  US ,  THE PEOPLE WHO USE THE FORUM, WHAT WOULD BE HELPFUL  OR USEFUL TO   US   . AND WHEN YOU PM TO ASK WHATS UP YOU ARE MET WITH A ''BECAUSE I SAID SO''.  SHIT, MY 6 YEAR OLD SON GIVES BETTER EXPLANATION  THAN THAT.... WE NEEDED A MODERATOR, NOT A DICTATOR
> 
> -AND I DID CHANNEL SOME EFFORT, I POSTED BUILDS THIS WEEK....
> *





but in all honesty................whats wrong with alil change man? just roll with shit, the problem is , is the fact that you got use to this forum being all fucked up, and now when we get someone that has the power to keep shit in line, you dont like it! 

quit bitchin, go back to the lab, and put in some work, stop bitchin about some shit that your bitchin isnt gonna change  

fuckit man, just build now, and post what ya got


----------



## phatras

First off you didnt call me the leader you called me "der furer" AKA hitler.. You said I was acting like a nazi yesterday and today you call me that.. Hmm where would my mind go.. Yes i took offence to it. As most people would..


----------



## Linc

this place use to be a cool place with people building and having fun! then ryan got sick and we had no one to keep the bullshit to a minimum!

so.... we bitched and bitched to get an MOD in here voted for Rick and got it!!!

now you want to bitch and complain about that!? 

i think Rick is doing a great job thus far and i also agree with Jeff that hearse is acting like a bitch for no fucking reason!!

how about you let rick do his thang, pm him with your questions and or concerns, and shut the fuck up and build!?

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 6 2011, 06:07 PM~20275370
> *this place use to be a cool place with people building and having fun! then ryan got sick and we had no one to keep the bullshit to a minimum!
> 
> so.... we bitched and bitched to get an MOD in here voted for Rick and got it!!!
> 
> now you want to bitch and complain about that!?
> 
> i think Rick is doing a great job thus far and i also agree with Jeff that hearse is acting like a bitch for no fucking reason!!
> 
> how about you let rick do his thang, pm him with your questions and or concerns, and shut the fuck up and build!?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:inout:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Ur not gonna make everyone happy. Do what seems the be the best and lets try that for a minute. In the little time sofar, ive noticed its better here. Still alot of off topic bullshit talkin and no progress pics, but better none the less.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 06:14 PM~20275422
> *Ur not gonna make everyone happy.  Do what seems the be the best and lets try that for a minute. In the little time sofar,  ive noticed its better here.  Still alot of off topic bullshit talkin and no progress pics,  but better none the less.
> *





im tryin to post when i can


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 03:15 PM~20275435
> *im tryin to post when i can
> *


Most of us are, but still not like it was in the day where build topics was page after page of building. Almost like a instruction book with pics. Now adays its all talkin. 

Still great job so far rick. Its getting better and better.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 03:25 PM~20275490
> *Most of us are,  but still not like it was in the day where build topics was page after page of building. Almost like a instruction book with pics.  Now adays its all talkin.
> 
> Still great job so far rick. Its getting better and better.
> *



x2!! :biggrin: 

keep it up Rick!! i can already see the improvements! :biggrin: 

and im looking forward to the site being back to what it use to be in no time! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 06:14 PM~20275422
> *Ur not gonna make everyone happy.  Do what seems the be the best and lets try that for a minute. In the little time sofar,  ive noticed its better here.  Still alot of off topic bullshit talkin and no progress pics,  but better none the less.
> *



I havn't received the typical LIL "Our server blows come back in 5 minutes" message in a few days. :dunno: 

Change is always good. The BS will always be here (when Rick is at a show). Let the man change things around and see if it works. If not, then send him some input/feedback. Easy as that. Not everyone is going to like everything that gets changed.


----------



## crxlowrider

:inout:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 6 2011, 03:32 PM~20275529
> *I havn't received the typical LIL "Our server blows come back in 5 minutes" message in a few days.  :dunno:
> *


I havent either but dont curse it. Sssshhhhhhhhh!!! It may hear you. :happysad:


----------



## phatras

I am one of the type people who treat others as you treat me.. I will respond to your questions the way you present them to me. If you come at me swearing, calling names, insulting, YELLING, or anything you will get the same in return. Be a jerk you will get.. Because I said so as an answer for most anything.. Be an adult and you get an adult answer.. Pretty simple. Very few people have pmed me suggestions or questions. The ones who have I have replied to and those i could not help i pointed them in the right direction. So have an idea, complaint, or anything hit me up..


----------



## richphotos

hey, nobody wants to hear your bullshit anymore phatras... (just a joke) had to try to lighten the mood a bit, Thanks for taking time to moderate this place!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 06:38 PM~20275574
> *I havent either but dont curse it. Sssshhhhhhhhh!!!  It may hear you.  :happysad:
> *



:twak: Dammit, Sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 6 2011, 04:48 PM~20275642
> *hey, nobody wants to hear your bullshit anymore phatras... (just a joke) had to try to lighten the mood a bit, Thanks for taking time to moderate this place!
> *


Hey no one wants to hear your guff.. You dont even have a cool picture by your name.. lmao..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 6 2011, 07:00 PM~20275726
> *Hey no one wants to hear your guff.. You dont even have a cool picture by your name.. lmao..
> *



But he's Enthusiastic about posting.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 6 2011, 07:00 PM~20275726
> *Hey no one wants to hear your guff.. You dont even have a cool picture by your name.. lmao..
> *





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 6 2011, 04:00 PM~20275726
> *Hey no one wants to hear your guff.. You dont even have a cool picture by your name.. lmao..
> *


 :roflmao: :werd: once I am a member for a month, I will be able to LOL


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 6 2011, 05:02 PM~20274904
> *looks good! but can i take a look at the hinge inside the trunk!!?  :cheesy:
> *


X2 ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2011, 07:41 PM~20275998
> *X2 ! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: linc............ this is what i came up with after talking with pancho about it alil


----------



## Linc

yes ok! i see now! i was wondering if you put the hinge on the interior bucket!

thanks for the pic jeff! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 6 2011, 08:18 PM~20276230
> *yes ok! i see now! i was wondering if you put the hinge on the interior bucket!
> 
> thanks for the pic jeff!  :biggrin:
> *





hope that helps ya bro! if you need anything, you know where to find me


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 04:10 PM~20276169
> *:biggrin:  linc............ this is what i came up with after talking with pancho about it alil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 6 2011, 08:30 PM~20276318
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *





:biggrin: thanks pancho


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2011, 01:06 AM~20270451
> *:uh:
> 
> Thanks for correcting me!
> 
> So I was dead ass wrong. But good thing you're here so no one would get confused and call it a Jeep like I did!
> so now that I have be corrected.... Look at this funky looking WILLYS-OVERLAND STATION WAGON (also referred to as a Willys Panel Van, a Willys Panel Truck, a Jeep Panel Truck, or a Jeep Panel Van depending on who you talk to) that I seen today
> *


Let me correct you again. The proper grammar for this sentence will be:

"that I SAW today" OR, "that I had SEEN today" 



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2011, 02:58 PM~20274181
> *SEE U FELLAS LATER, WHEN COME BACK ON, I'LL BE A MARRIED MAN
> :biggrin:
> *



Sorry about your luck homie. I hope that your ankle bracelet fits well. It's going to be a LONG house arrest for you.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 04:40 PM~20276397
> *:biggrin:  thanks pancho
> *


Yup anytime :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

..


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 6 2011, 06:41 PM~20276409
> *Let me correct you again. The proper grammar for this sentence will be:
> 
> "that I SAW today"  OR, "that I had SEEN today"
> Sorry about your luck homie. I hope that your ankle bracelet fits well. It's going to be a LONG house arrest for you.
> *


  :fuq: I'm from AL-LA-BAMA, so I can say it however I want to! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 6 2011, 08:53 PM~20276496
> *  :fuq: I'm from AL-LA-BAMA, so I can say it however I want to! :biggrin:
> *



Well alright then FORREST ..... :run: :run: :run:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 6 2011, 08:49 PM~20276466
> *Now seriously, as for everything else, stop talkin about the MOD shit. I've seen more wasted breaths on the forum about the fuckin moderator "helping" or "dictating" the threads then pogress pics come through. I am neither for this or against this moderator stuff (no offense Rick) but everyone STILL isnt building! So is it really that the site has gone to shit or is it that nobody fuckin builds anymore?  :dunno:
> 
> Be as pissed off at me as you want, but Im gonna be here til Im banned or smelling dirt while lyin on my back.  I wish I had half the time that some of you do to hit my bench, but I dont. With that said, Im off to build something. :sprint:
> *



dude for real............... go hit the bench and stop bitchin about shit............. we have had a mod for what? 3-4 days now...... what would expect to happen to this site in that amount of time? :uh: 

go build already and post something ............... and leave the bitchin to hearse


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 6 2011, 07:49 PM~20276466
> *Now seriously, as for everything else, stop talkin about the MOD shit. I've seen more wasted breaths on the forum about the fuckin moderator "helping" or "dictating" the threads then pogress pics come through. I am neither for this or against this moderator stuff (no offense Rick) but everyone STILL isnt building! So is it really that the site has gone to shit or is it that nobody fuckin builds anymore?  :dunno:
> 
> Be as pissed off at me as you want, but Im gonna be here til Im banned or smelling dirt while lyin on my back.  I wish I had half the time that some of you do to hit my bench, but I dont. With that said, Im off to build something. :sprint:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wave: Peace.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 6 2011, 10:15 PM~20277391
> *I dont want to hear it from you! You're main contributions have only JUST started recently LOL.  Your bench has been inactive for just as long as mine....
> 
> And Im not bitching... Im simply STATING the facts that Ricks been a mod for 3 or 4 days and is doin a fine job (I'm not contesting that) but everyone is still bitching instead of building. Why cant we all just go hit the bench? Even if it's only for an hour...... between the 50 people on this section, and the 30 regulars, if we all showed one hours progress pics, we could fill up 3 or more pages on the forum......
> 
> Whatever. If you think Im bitching, I'll just keep my mouth shut, and yall can have the little off topic   :sprint: :wave: Peace.
> *





it doesnt matter if my bench has been empty for 10 years, and i just started postin yesterday....... im still contributing more to this site then you  so take your own advise and go it the bench already


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 6 2011, 10:15 PM~20277390
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats sick!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 6 2011, 07:15 PM~20277390
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 04:10 PM~20276169
> *:biggrin:  linc............ this is what i came up with after talking with pancho about it alil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!! Just a suggestion if u put a lip on the back to support the hood when it's closed u can put the hinge there and u don't need a complete hinge u can make a smaller rod for each side with the same hinge wire to eliminate the rod crossing from one side to another!! My 2 cents :inout:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

"the big green bitch"


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 6 2011, 07:40 PM~20277704
> *Nice!! Just a suggestion if u put a lip on the back to support the hood when it's closed u can put the hinge there and u don't need a complete hinge u can make a smaller rod for each side with the same hinge wire to eliminate the rod crossing from one side to another!! My 2 cents :inout:
> *


or take the one pictured & cut it in half. Thats what i usually do & it holds the wire thats inside into the tube...still letting it rotate as well.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 6 2011, 07:43 PM~20277741
> *"the big green bitch"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:twak: PLEASE , SMACK YOURSELF YOUNGIN....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 6 2011, 10:40 PM~20277704
> *Nice!! Just a suggestion if u put a lip on the back to support the hood when it's closed u can put the hinge there and u don't need a complete hinge u can make a smaller rod for each side with the same hinge wire to eliminate the rod crossing from one side to another!! My 2 cents :inout:
> *




would be ok if you could put a lip on the back of the interior bucket....... but what you see gets tucked up under the body  to be honest, i think this is the cleanest way to hinge a caprice (not what i did) but the method  


plus with the full tube goin across, you can pinch the tube around the rod, and that holds the trunk lid up as well


----------



## Scur-rape-init

..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 6 2011, 10:48 PM~20277817
> *I've been at my bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





good for you!!! :thumbsup: 


i dont think the discussion should be about whos building, but whos got the most projects goin on at one time


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 06:47 PM~20277811
> *would be ok if you could put a lip on the back of the interior bucket....... but what you see gets tucked up under the body   to be honest, i think this is the cleanest way to hinge a caprice (not what i did) but the method
> plus with the full tube goin across, you can pinch the tube around the rod, and that holds the trunk lid up as well
> *


Now this is some good discussion...I haven't placed mine yet but I got the hinge as soon as I do I will show it on my topics. But it's good to see different styles :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 6 2011, 10:52 PM~20277887
> *Now this is some good discussion...I haven't placed mine yet but I got the hinge as soon as I do I will show it on my topics. But it's good to see different styles  :thumbsup:
> *




mos def.............. you have a easier and cleaner way.............. please do share................ im always open to new ways of doin things


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 6 2011, 07:43 PM~20277741
> *"the big green bitch"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: uh...um....wow :dunno: to be completely honest, I'D DRIVE THE FUCK OUTTA THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....now if I could just find room to sit :roflmao: accessory overload, this guy didn't know when to quit!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im back to building..in my natural setting. trucks









project:Back to Square One


----------



## Scur-rape-init

..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 6 2011, 07:43 PM~20277741
> *"the big green bitch"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: 

only thing good inside is that 76 ball and its in the wrong place


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 6 2011, 11:13 PM~20278174
> *Well my intent started off as a joke, but clearly we're not joking anymore.  My bad Jeff. I apologize that I dont build at your level, or the Dynasty level or whoever elses level we're "supposed" to build at.  I also apologize for simply stating we have a lot of people who complain here. (guess that's just me who complains now)  And I also apologize that I cant keep small ideas on builds out of my head, that I have too many projects going on.  So, I guess what I mean to say is Im sorry Im not like you bro.  I am sorry I cant run a club, or be liked by everyone or that my level of building isnt as good as yours and that Im just me.  My bad bro. Seems that it isnt about having fun around here anymore because if we're havin fun, then nobody's building.
> *




wow! for real man?


how about you build and post up what your building  thats my intent around here, and given my words, if they offend then you need to re think....... my whole intent around here is to help this site get back to the way it use to be, by holdin down my end ....... building when i can, and posting when i can........ if everyone would do that (and stop bitching about a mod, or this site sucks....blah blah blah) then this site would be fine........... my whole intent is to get people building and posting.......... maybe if you would take your MANPON out and quit cryin, and help contribute, then you wouldnt have anything to bitch about  


basiclly all im tryin to say is......... put your nose down, hit the bench and build and stop worring about whats goin on on this site  if you do that, before you know it......... shits back to normal  


and who said im well liked? i always thought i was an asshole around here lol :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 6 2011, 07:59 PM~20277976
> *im back to building..in my natural setting.  trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project:Back to Square One
> *


my next project is the lindberg s10


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:43 PM~20277741
> *"the big green bitch"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh he "spendit" alright....fuckin up a perfectly good Caddy! :angry: Dude has a whole flea market in his interior! And wtf are those things pokin out of the hood and trunk lid?  :guns: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 6 2011, 08:44 PM~20278566
> *my next project is the lindberg s10
> *


thats what that was...


and jeff..you are an asshole.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 6 2011, 11:53 PM~20278664
> *thats what that was...
> and jeff..you are an asshole.
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: 



now i know you really mean that too :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

uh huh.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 6 2011, 11:56 PM~20278705
> *uh huh.
> *




oh i know


----------



## 06150xlt

SIT DOWN SHUT UP AND HANG ON! And you might wanna buckle your seat belt... you're gonna need it!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 7 2011, 12:23 AM~20279048
> *SIT DOWN SHUT UP AND HANG ON! And you might wanna buckle your seat belt... you're gonna need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




interior looks real good! :wow: i cant wait to see this one done!


----------



## Hydrohype

I just read the last 4 or 5 page's...

it was like, Hydro get's P.M.S... Tha glasshouse with the big wheels and hinge's 
looks really good...
the cross eyed smiley comment was funny.. the green cady looks like something
BOrat would lowride.. or that dude Latka from taxi... 
(that's it)..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 6 2011, 06:43 PM~20277741
> *"the big green bitch"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jesus Christ... Looks like that car rolled right through a Pep Boys drive thru....
Dammit Hearse, if you put all that ugly ass shit to your car, then I really would believe you are a cross eyed inbreed...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2011, 09:49 PM~20279337
> *Jesus Christ... Looks like that car rolled right through a Pep Boys drive thru....
> Dammit Hearse, if you put all that ugly ass shit to your car, then I really would believe you are a cross eyed inbreed...
> *


lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 08:10 PM~20276169
> *:biggrin:  linc............ this is what i came up with after talking with pancho about it alil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size rod and tube are you using? I think I finally wanna give hinging a shot but I wanna get the right sizes.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2011, 11:58 AM~20274177
> *nate...... dont get all butt hurt when eso opens his mouth, 9 times outa 10 he knows nothing about what hes talking about and he refers to off forums for weak info that doesnt stand up period! in a nut shell hes one of them dudes that thinks he knows everything and will argue with you about that
> 
> you giving him that info about '' what jeep means'' struck a nerve with him, because somewhere out there hes on his little avon forums asking all the wrong people what it really means to THEM!
> way to bust his balls and fire back.......... dont take dudes shit!
> *


go fuck yourself with a 20 foot pole sideways


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:420:


----------



## rollindeep408

Fun couple of hours I'm in the er just got a ct scan


----------



## Scur-rape-init

You alright bro? What happened?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 6 2011, 11:35 PM~20280424
> *Fun couple of hours I'm in the er just got a ct scan
> *


Damn bro.... I hope all is well with you man...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2011, 09:49 PM~20279337
> *Jesus Christ... Looks like that car rolled right through a Pep Boys drive thru....
> Dammit Hearse, if you put all that ugly ass shit to your car, then I really would believe you are a cross eyed inbreed...
> *


:nono: not me ... The paint is cool but the rest of it looks like shit...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 08:03 AM~20281507
> *:nono: not me ... The paint is cool but the rest of it looks like shit...
> *


Whats goin on with your ride anyway? havent seen any updated pics on that bitch bro....

Do show......

That has always been my favorite year Caddy....


----------



## phatras

Some of you may notice your sale thread has been locked.. I went through and locked the first five pages of sale threads(including my own). I will be locking or deleting them as they pop up as well.. ''

For the time being I have left the decal and print guys threads untill we can figure something out for them.


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 7 2011, 08:25 AM~20281643
> *Some of you may notice your sale thread has been locked.. I went through and locked the first five pages of sale threads(including my own). I will be locking or deleting them as they pop up as well.. ''
> 
> For the time being I have left the decal and print guys threads untill we can figure something out for them.
> *


I don't have any sale threads, but why lock'em? just curious :dunno:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 7 2011, 09:34 AM~20281708
> *I don't have any sale threads, but why lock'em? just curious :dunno:
> *


I locked them so they are no longer used.. we have a classified section that is to be used for all sales..


----------



## sinicle

oh. cool. like I said, just asking  for a sec I thought it was cause people seem to be so damn angry on here! :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 7 2011, 08:25 AM~20281643
> *Some of you may notice your sale thread has been locked.. I went through and locked the first five pages of sale threads(including my own). I will be locking or deleting them as they pop up as well.. ''
> 
> For the time being I have left the decal and print guys threads untill we can figure something out for them.
> *


So the decal and print guys get a pass , what about my resin topic???


----------



## phatras

no one gets a pass.. just figuring out what to do with them that works for them.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 08:06 AM~20281532
> *Whats goin on with your ride anyway? havent seen any updated pics on that bitch bro....
> 
> Do show......
> 
> That has always been my favorite year Caddy....
> *


It's still apart , I spent 4 grand this tax return , I'm closer , bit nowhere near done . I gt fcked for 1400 on some Interior that wasn't completed . I reworked the from suspension last weekend to get it lower to the earth .... I'm real burned out on it AGAIN, time to sell it and buy a mud truck ... Fuck lowriders...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 08:03 AM~20281507
> *:nono: not me ... The paint is cool but the rest of it looks like shit...
> *


i thought the rear wiper was bad ass if it works


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 7 2011, 09:02 AM~20281918
> *no one gets a pass.. just figuring out what to do with them that works for them.
> *


And that is the exact reason I suggested a subforum , you have makers of various items here , and to clog up an entire page or 2 of the classifieds topic with just one sellers items is a bit much . Sellers of actual product , and not kits , could be grouped together to be easily found .


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 09:06 AM~20281952
> *And that is the exact reason I suggested a subforum , you have makers of various items here , and to clog up an entire page or 2 of the classifieds topic with just one sellers items is a bit much . Sellers of actual product , and not kits , could be grouped together to be easily found .
> *


I dont understand why the Mod is putting so much effort into the sales topics on this board everybody that I talked to doesnt seem to have a problem with it. The problem is the trash talking and useless topics. :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 7 2011, 09:19 AM~20282055
> *I dont understand why the Mod is putting so much effort into the sales topics on this board everybody that I talked to doesnt seem to have a problem with it. The problem is the trash talking and useless topics.  :dunno:
> *


cause that was a big problem in the past and still is


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 09:20 AM~20282069
> *cause that was a big problem in the past and still is
> *



Ok, so tell me how is it a problem, because it doesn't seem to be a problem to me


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 7 2011, 09:22 AM~20282086
> *Ok, so tell me how is it a problem, because it doesn't seem to be a problem to me
> *


for as long as i remeber people from all over the site or elsewhere post the same dumbass topics like where can i get a fleetwood, cutlass , etc who can build me a hopper or a copy of my impala. shit gets tiring


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 7 2011, 09:19 AM~20282055
> *I dont understand why the Mod is putting so much effort into the sales topics on this board everybody that I talked to doesnt seem to have a problem with it. The problem is the trash talking and useless topics.  :dunno:
> *


Makes me wonder the real motive ... He locked kit sales topics - he sells kits , he locked resin sales topics- he sales resin , he left the decal sales - but he don't sell decals , so no direct competition . But under the premise of "cleaning up" .... :0 just thinking out loud here .


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 7 2011, 09:22 AM~20282086
> *Ok, so tell me how is it a problem, because it doesn't seem to be a problem to me
> *


its keeping ALL the sales topics to 1. keeps the forum clean and the build topics up top for everyone to see without haveing to sift through the sales topics.

im am sure once people dont have to sift throught hem to find build topics, tempers will calm...

and the MOD will have time to work on the other issues such as bitching about sales topics! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 12:24 PM~20282101
> *for as long as i remeber people from all over the site or elsewhere post the same dumbass topics like where can i get a fleetwood, cutlass , etc who can build me a hopper or a copy of my impala. shit gets tiring
> *


Keep in mind the same dumbass newbs are still gonna post the shit cuz reading ISN'T fundamental and hooked on phonics isn't working for them.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hey Rick, not that Im taking sides, but I kind of agree with Bobby, but it seems like the pages will clutter up just as fast as the modelers wanted ads.... Maybe, just a few sub forums that would be like... Maybe we could get rid of the few threads like Modelers wanted ads, and just have it in the sub forum, along with the same rule.... POST once, if it's recieved or purchased, edit post, and delete, and older posts will be deleted. 

"Decals/Murals" 

"Model kits/Builts"

"Parts/Accessories/Supplies"

"Resin Items"

"Modelers Wanted Items" 


That way if you are lookin for something specific, people have a specific place to look for them. Just my .02.  and only a suggestion. :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 09:27 AM~20282112
> *Makes me wonder the real motive ... He locked kit sales topics - he sells kits , he locked resin sales topics- he sales resin , he left the decal sales - but he don't sell decals , so no direct competition . But under the premise of "cleaning up" .... :0 just thinking out loud here .
> *



My thoughts as well.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 09:27 AM~20282112
> *Makes me wonder the real motive ... He locked kit sales topics - he sells kits , he locked resin sales topics- he sales resin , he left the decal sales - but he don't sell decals , so no direct competition . But under the premise of "cleaning up" .... :0 just thinking out loud here .
> *



hahaha! i hope he banns your ass and a couple others who are bitching about this shit cause i really am sick of your shit right about now!!

I thoiught you left this web site due to this shit anyway!!??!! we were all looking forward to some peice a quiet for a little while!

in my opinion, you need to focus your shit on YOUR shit , shut the fuck up already and let rick deal with the shit on here!

your bitching isnt making anything any better for us, or rick! so shut the fuck up already!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 7 2011, 09:28 AM~20282127
> *Keep in mind the same dumbass newbs are still gonna post the shit cuz reading ISN'T fundamental and hooked on phonics isn't working for them.
> *


Exactly .... :h5: worry about dipshitts and not sales ...


----------



## darkside customs

Im stayin out of this one....
















But.....

I just :fool2: in your french toast


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 12:28 PM~20282125
> *its keeping ALL the sales topics to 1. keeps the forum clean and the build topics up top for everyone to see without haveing to sift through the sales topics.
> 
> im am sure once people dont have to sift throught hem to find build topics, tempers will calm...
> 
> and the MOD will have time to work on the other issues such as bitching about sales topics!  :biggrin:
> *



Well said linc


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 12:27 PM~20282112
> *Makes me wonder the real motive ... He locked kit sales topics - he sells kits , he locked resin sales topics- he sales resin , he left the decal sales - but he don't sell decals , so no direct competition . But under the premise of "cleaning up" .... :0 just thinking out loud here .
> *


If you would read, he locked his own sale thread too. So what's with the competition remark? Its simple Mr. "Gribble", post the shit you go for sale in the classifieds. If he's gonna keep it trimmed and delete old posts then it should be a clean,easy to use thread.


----------



## sinicle

:drama:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 09:24 AM~20282101
> *for as long as i remeber people from all over the site or elsewhere post the same dumbass topics like where can i get a fleetwood, cutlass , etc who can build me a hopper or a copy of my impala. shit gets tiring
> *


Thats not sales topic, sales topic is when somebody has something for sale. You just gave me an answer to something that I didnt even ask. And the dumbass topics like where can I find, are the ones that need to be deleted.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 09:32 AM~20282146
> *hahaha! i hope he banns your ass and a couple others who are bitching about this shit cause i really am sick of your shit right about now!!
> 
> I thoiught you left this web site due to this shit anyway!!??!!  we were all looking forward to some peice a quiet for a little while!
> 
> in my opinion, you need to focus your shit on YOUR shit , shut the fuck up already and let rick deal with the shit on here!
> 
> your bitching isnt making anything any better for us, or rick! so shut the fuck up already!!
> *


If you think I'm the only one biching , think again, I've gotten pm's from various unnamed people pissed about the same thing , I'm just the only one who is willing to speak up on it . We have more pressing issues than some fucking sales threads ..... So if that makes me a whiner , a bitch , or whatever , so be it .... I dint know half of ya anyways and your thoughts don't bother me at all , I still sleep great at night , even if you don't like me ...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 08:03 AM~20281507
> *:nono: not me ... The paint is cool but the rest of it looks like shit...
> *


I will admit, when I first saw the Cadi at the top of my monitor?
I thought to myself,,, Oh shit, Rev is finally busting out in his car? all I saw was fresh 
paint and clean bumper kit.. then I looked closer,, and thought.
oh God what is the man doing? well the Rev is a little odd..
then I looked closer and saw that it was not even Rev's car!
(Another morning hittin the ole sandbox)
408 i hope you feel better?... 
I need to sided tape, for my Galaxie rims and tires


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 09:30 AM~20282136
> *Hey Rick, not that Im taking sides, but I kind of agree with Bobby, but it seems like the pages will clutter up just as fast as the modelers wanted ads.... Maybe, just a few sub forums that would be like... Maybe we could get rid of the few threads like Modelers wanted ads, and just have it in the sub forum, along with the same rule.... POST once, if it's recieved or purchased, edit post, and delete, and older posts will be deleted.
> 
> "Decals/Murals"
> 
> "Model kits/Builts"
> 
> "Parts/Accessories/Supplies"
> 
> "Resin Items"
> 
> "Modelers Wanted Items"
> That way if you are lookin for something specific, people have a specific place to look for them.  Just my .02.  and only a suggestion. :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## BiggC

How about we sit back and let Rick do his thing. We'll try it out and if it doesn't work out, he can always change it back or try something new. Some of you are making this a way bigger issue then it needs to be.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 7 2011, 09:38 AM~20282192
> *I will admit, when I first saw the Cadi at the top of my monitor?
> I thought to myself,,, Oh shit, Rev is finally busting out in his car? all I saw was fresh
> paint and clean bumper kit.. then I looked closer,, and thought.
> oh God what is the man doing? well the Rev is a little odd..
> then I looked closer and saw that it was not even Rev's car!
> (Another morning hittin the ole sandbox)
> 408 i hope you feel better?...
> I need to sided tape, for my Galaxie rims and tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I love supremes....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 7 2011, 09:40 AM~20282210
> *How about we sit back and let Rick do his thing. We'll try it out and if it doesn't work out, he can always change it back or try something new. Some of you are making this a way bigger issue then it needs to be.
> *


agreed.... shouldnt you all be building??


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 7 2011, 09:40 AM~20282210
> *How about we sit back and let Rick do his thing. We'll try it out and if it doesn't work out, he can always change it back or try something new. Some of you are making this a way bigger issue then it needs to be.
> *


x2!!

this it what ive been trying to say!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn, Rick's been posting for like 5 mins...... Hydro story maybe? :dunno: lol


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 10:27 AM~20282112
> *Makes me wonder the real motive ... He locked kit sales topics - he sells kits , he locked resin sales topics- he sales resin , he left the decal sales - but he don't sell decals , so no direct competition . But under the premise of "cleaning up" .... :0 just thinking out loud here .
> *


First off my topic is also locked...

I Have never once posted my resin i sell here.. the only stuff i post for sale here is one time type deals. I only sell kits on the rare occasion I get them, Look at my site no kits. I sell decals as well, but do I list them here no.. Like i said i only list one time deals or the like here.. 


Once again I will say this since you can not seem to get your head around it.. We will not have a sub forum. We are one of the few forums who allow sales. Be happy they are allowed. The sales allowed here are a direct result of Ryan allowing it. He did not have to allow it. I do not have to allow it. However I fell the sales are a good part of the forum. Adding a whole sub forum just for that is pointless and I am not asking Gary to make one when selling isnt a right here but a privilege...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 7 2011, 09:42 AM~20282231
> *Damn, RickIs been posting for like 5 mins...... Hydro story maybe? :dunno: lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mademan, base905, Linc, grimreaper69, phatras

got my parcel today rick! thanks again!!

ill get at you on that other stuff soon


----------



## mademan

p.s STFU and build


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 7 2011, 09:42 AM~20282231
> *Damn, Rick's been posting for like 5 mins...... Hydro story maybe? :dunno: lol
> *


yes cause he has to type it out for the retards to understand!! so he types, then thinks, wait a second, hearse wont know what that means, hes a fucking tool!! i have to type like an idiot with no education for that retard to get it!


----------



## phatras

> PS.. STFU and wear some gloves...lmao..


----------



## BiggC

> PS.. STFU and wear some gloves...lmao..
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> LOL I was just gonna say the same thing. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## phatras

although that nail looks like it may have been painted before he painted the model.. Hmmm.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 7 2011, 10:52 AM~20282297
> *although that nail looks like it may have been painted before he painted the model.. Hmmm.
> *


...guilty. hahaha


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 12:48 PM~20282282
> *yes cause he has to type it out for the retards to understand!!  so he types, then thinks, wait a second, hearse wont know what that means, hes a fucking tool!!  i have to type like an idiot with no education for that retard to get it!
> *


:roflmao:


I honestly don't see the problem. I think having the classifieds will make things so much easier to find. I guess some people like to bitch just to see their words on the screen.


BTW Rick. Since hearse is crosseyed, maybe if you type it all as 1 word with no spaces or punctuation he'll understand. :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 09:48 AM~20282282
> *yes cause he has to type it out for the retards to understand!!  so he types, then thinks, wait a second, hearse wont know what that means, hes a fucking tool!!  i have to type like an idiot with no education for that retard to get it!
> *


Yeah .... That's it.... How's my dick tasete *** , you sure like haveing me in your mouth ...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 7 2011, 12:45 PM~20282261
> *p.s STFU and build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pics of the wagon in the driveway? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

malibu witht he rear dors/windows welded up, ..... bought it for 300.00 ...... its got a fresh 383 stroker in it.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 09:53 AM~20282306
> *Yeah .... That's it.... How's my dick tasete *** , you sure like haveing me in your mouth ...
> *


hows ricks taste! you been on his nuts for 3 days! no wonder your fucken eyes are crossed you imbred bitch! 

learn to read! hes fucken explained it over and over you stupid fuck!

if you spent as much time looking for a job as you do on here riding rick and minis nuts, you might have had a job or 2 by now and been able to get your eyes fixed so you can read whats typed!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 7 2011, 12:55 PM~20282316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malibu witht he rear dors/windows welded up, ..... bought it for 300.00 ...... its got a fresh 383 stroker in it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mademan

put some peg board/ bins on the wall by the bench yesterday


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 09:56 AM~20282321
> *hows ricks taste! you been on his nuts for 3 days! no wonder your fucken eyes are crossed you imbred bitch!
> 
> learn to read! hes fucken explained it over and over you stupid fuck!
> 
> if you spent as much time looking for a job as you do on here riding rick and minis nuts, you might have had a job or 2 by now and been able to get your eyes fixed so you can read whats typed!
> *


:roflmao: you ignorant Canadian dumbfuck , I'm at work right now as we speak , making money just to sit here and read what your dumb ass has to say .... So no , no job needed here ... How abou you try that .... Or does your government pay your living expenses too eh?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mademan, that bench looks great bro. I would like to have a set up like MKD904, or yours... shelving, organized, racks, bins, all the shit to keep you building and clutter free. Nice job homie.


----------



## phatras

Enough.. Chill on the names.. We are adults we can discuss this with out it all.. Keep it clean and civilized..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 11:02 AM~20282347
> *:roflmao: you ignorant Canadian dumbfuck , I'm at work right now as we speak , making money just to sit here and read what your dumb ass has to say .... So no , no job needed here ... How abou you try that .... Or does your government pay your living expenses too eh?
> *


HEY! lmao.
I work 7 days on 7 off, so im kickin it. lol


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 7 2011, 11:04 AM~20282362
> *HEY! lmao.
> I work 7 days on 7 off, so im kickin it. lol
> *


Holly shit.. I just figured it out... Mike "claims" he works 7 off 7.. truth is..

Mike has a second family where he is the mother of 3.. Yes I said mother.. Hence the painted nails.. So we find out the truth huh MARTHA.... LMAO.. Eh..


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 7 2011, 10:04 AM~20282362
> *HEY! lmao.
> I work 7 days on 7 off, so im kickin it. lol
> *


:h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 09:56 AM~20282321
> *hows ricks taste! you been on his nuts for 3 days! no wonder your fucken eyes are crossed you imbred bitch!
> 
> learn to read! hes fucken explained it over and over you stupid fuck!
> 
> if you spent as much time looking for a job as you do on here riding rick and minis nuts, you might have had a job or 2 by now and been able to get your eyes fixed so you can read whats typed!
> *


Oh yeah it's "inbred" not imbred .... Who's the stupid fuck now ..... Moron...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 10:02 AM~20282347
> *:roflmao: you ignorant Canadian dumbfuck , I'm at work right now as we speak , making money just to sit here and read what your dumb ass has to say .... So no , no job needed here ... How abou you try that .... Or does your government pay your living expenses too eh?
> *



i work for lordco auto parts in port kells b.c. look it up retard!!
better yet, give me a call right now if youd like!! area code 604-513-2288
if i dont pick up, ask for linc! :biggrin: 
i am at work as we speak! my job is to search the net for parts for people and sell parts to those who come in!
after hours from here, i work in a custom shop, building real cars, getting caddies to lay frame with no problems at all! no need for us to give up and move to 4x4s!  

to complex for your numb skull to figure out!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 10:14 AM~20282433
> *i work for lordco auto parts in port kells b.c.  look it up retard!!
> better yet, give me a call right now if youd like!! area code 604-513-2288
> if i dont pick up, ask for linc!  :biggrin:
> i am at work as we speak!  my job is to search the net for parts for people and sell parts to those who come in!
> after hours from here, i work in a custom shop, building real cars, getting caddies to lay frame with no problems at all! no need for us to give up and move to 4x4s!
> 
> to complex for your numb skull to figure out!
> *


Ha! I have had my hands in more builds than you've ever seen , I'm not just some parts jockey....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 03:21 AM~20280388
> *go fuck yourself with a 20 foot pole sideways
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 10:14 AM~20282433
> *i work for lordco auto parts in port kells b.c.  look it up retard!!
> better yet, give me a call right now if youd like!! area code 604-513-2288
> if i dont pick up, ask for linc!  :biggrin:
> i am at work as we speak!  my job is to search the net for parts for people and sell parts to those who come in!
> after hours from here, i work in a custom shop, building real cars, getting caddies to lay frame with no problems at all! no need for us to give up and move to 4x4s!
> 
> to complex for your numb skull to figure out!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I probably shouldnt have done that.... hopefully my bill wont be too high...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh: 

Aint stupid post (like whats in here) where mofos fighting the reason people wanted a mod?? The people bitching about the retardness and drama on here are always the ones to pop on that shit in all the topics.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 10:17 AM~20282455
> *Ha! I have had my hands in more builds than you've ever seen , I'm not just some parts jockey....
> *


hahaha! you're a fucking tool!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey Rick just do what ur doing... Those who get it will be here those who don't will be gone or just keep yapping till there banned what ever either way the guys that are true to the hobby will be here till they don't feel like being here... And I'm sure in time the OG's will be back so clean house bro. A real builder on here for the love of building really only needs one topic and that's a build topic to show progress and completed work.. This ain't Facebook or Myspace or some kind of match making site! Lol and any one who don't like what I said :fuq: and go


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 10:19 AM~20282469
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I probably shouldnt have done that.... hopefully my bill wont be too high...
> *



hahaha! you had me thinking it was him though!!

ya man! i am in canada!! so your bill will be higher than normal now! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

You two need to stop the personal attacks, take it to pm.. This is the second request there will not be a third..


----------



## LowandBeyond

I vote delete this topic. If people dont wanna build and just bullshit then why have a bullshit thread? Building only or dont post. Simple as that.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 12:27 PM~20282112
> *Makes me wonder the real motive ... He locked kit sales topics - he sells kits , he locked resin sales topics- he sales resin , he left the decal sales - but he don't sell decals , so no direct competition . But under the premise of "cleaning up" .... :0 just thinking out loud here .
> *





DUDE! TO BE HONEST.......................... YOUR A FUCKIN IDIOT! :uh: 


just this statement alone should cost you a ban........ just because you have beef with rick doesnt mean you need to stir the pot and get people thinking one thing that you belive!

for fucks sake...... give it a rest already lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 AM~20282488
> *hahaha!  you had me thinking it was him though!!
> 
> ya man! i am in canada!!  so your bill will be higher than normal now! :biggrin:
> *


international.... probably the same as when I call mexico...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2011, 10:22 AM~20282495
> *I vote delete this topic.  If people dont wanna build and just bullshit then why have a bullshit thread?  Building only or dont post. Simple as that.
> *


I wouldnt go as far as deleting this topic, but I think giving the person a week ban would do them good...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 09:41 AM~20282216
> *Man I love supremes....
> *






































kickin this idea around..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 10:22 AM~20282500
> *international.... probably the same as when I call mexico...
> *


better your bill and not mine! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2011, 01:22 PM~20282495
> *I vote delete this topic.  If people dont wanna build and just bullshit then why have a bullshit thread?  Building only or dont post. Simple as that.
> *




or run a test, dont delete it, but lock it out ........ if this forum picks up and starts to come around faster without it...... then do away with it  


fuckit i dont care if you delete it now....... i still won :cheesy: tops in this thread! check the numbers lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 7 2011, 10:24 AM~20282511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kickin this idea around..
> *


lookin good! love the idea!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 09:22 AM~20282500
> *international.... probably the same as when I call mexico...
> *



HAHAHAHA! LMNO oh brotha!! Some one had to do it glad it was u :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

FOR REALS DELETE THIS SHITY TOPIC REALLY RICK DELTE DELTE DELETE WHY WOULD THERE NEED TO BE A OFF TOPIC?? OFF TOPIC IS WHAT A PM IS FOR


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2011, 10:24 AM~20282513
> *or run a test, dont delete it, but lock it out ........ if this forum picks up and starts to come around faster without it...... then do away with it
> fuckit i dont care if you delete it now....... i still won :cheesy:  tops in this thread! check the numbers lol
> *


Exactally. Lock this bitch. Maybe people will build more and erryone be happy again. 
And ur right. U won. Look at the numbers. Point made. Thats 1700+ post u made in this topic probally all abunch of bullshit. Thats 1700 post u coulda been posting pics, info, helping, or even the good ol "that a boy" positive comments. 
(nothing personal bro). Myself and everyone else included.


----------



## Linc

na, dont lock it! 

DELETE it!

whats the point of off topic!? so hease can run his mouth!?

just delete it and if people have beaf, PM someone!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 AM~20282493
> *You two need to stop the personal attacks, take it to pm.. This is the second request there will not be a third..
> *


Alright I'm done , I know what he thinks of me , he knows what I think of him .... And everyone thinks i'm I dipshit inbred asshole  


So you're a mod , what's my warn level at these days?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2011, 01:30 PM~20282548
> *Exactally.  Lock this bitch.  Maybe people will build more and erryone be happy again.
> And ur right. U won. Look at the numbers.  Point made. Thats 1700+ post u made in this topic probally all abunch of bullshit.  Thats 1700 post u coulda been posting pics, info, helping, or even the good ol "that a boy" positive comments.
> (nothing personal bro). Myself and everyone else included.
> *




oh i know! its all good! but when bullshit flies around, you have no choice but to add your 2 pennies lol........ just so happen i added about 17 dollars worth lol


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 11:32 AM~20282559
> *Alright I'm done , I know what he thinks of me , he knows what I think of him .... And everyone thinks i'm I dipshit inbred asshole
> So you're a mod , what's my warn level at these days?
> *


same as it was in 2008...lol.. told you man IM not trying to iron arm anyone.. Just get this place back on track..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2011, 10:33 AM~20282561
> *oh i know! its all good! but when bullshit flies around, you have no choice but to add your 2 pennies lol........ just so happen i added about 17 dollars worth lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

And one last thing , fuck deleting or locking this topic . This is the one place where we can all gather in a civil manner - most of te time....


----------



## [email protected]

i just think its funny how ryan locked out the last off topic thread, and shit ran smooth, and then he got sit and goofy ass beto started this one, and down hill we went :uh: 

fuckit rick, do away with off topic! we dont need it! ya got my vote!


----------



## BiggC

Now we all know locking or deleting this topic won't do anything. When Ryan deleted the last one, everyone just took all the BS into other topics where it didn't need to be.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2011, 01:34 PM~20282571
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 7 2011, 11:36 AM~20282582
> *Now we all know locking or deleting this topic won't do anything. When Ryan deleted the last one, everyone just took all the BS into other topics where it didn't need to be.
> *


X2

hell im sitting here kicin it with a dr. pepper, mocking up a few wips. doing some building. organizing my bench/work area. 

the real question is...... do you wanna bullshit, or build...... or both.


ps, check out my topic, ive got wip pics of my turbo v8 grand national, and im uploading pics of Snakebite shelby stang


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 7 2011, 10:34 AM~20282569
> *same as it was in 2008...lol..  told you man IM not trying to iron arm anyone.. Just get this place back on track..
> *


:h5:  thanks...


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 7 2011, 12:38 PM~20282600
> *X2
> 
> hell im sitting here kicin it with a dr. pepper, mocking up a few wips. doing some building. organizing my bench/work area.
> 
> the real question is...... do you wanna bullshit, or build...... or both.
> *


Same here, I'm working on 4 different builds, when I need a break I come over here and check out all the drama. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

been waiting to get this psf resin for a while now.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Apr 7 2011, 10:35 AM~20282573-->
> 
> 
> 
> And one last thing , fuck deleting or locking this topic . This is the one place where we can all gather in a civil manner - most of te time....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too. We need this topic just for the shit. Ut when this gets 1000 post a day and actual builders topics are going unseen. Somthing is wrong.
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 7 2011, 10:35 AM~20282578
> *i just think its funny how ryan locked out the last off topic thread, and shit ran smooth, and then he got sit and goofy ass beto started this one, and down hill we went :uh:
> 
> fuckit rick, do away with off topic! we dont need it! ya got my vote!
> *


Yup. Atleast for a min. We do need a bs topic or the bs will spill into the other threads, but as of right now. Let the bullshit drop and people build again. Then bring the bullshit topic back. 

I dunno, im a nobody. I built b4 layitlow. Ill build after layitlow.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 7 2011, 12:40 PM~20282610
> * been waiting to get this psf resin for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty bad ass! eah im gonna check them kits an pe for ya right now..ill om ya with the details.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 7 2011, 01:36 PM~20282582
> *Now we all know locking or deleting this topic won't do anything. When Ryan deleted the last one, everyone just took all the BS into other topics where it didn't need to be.
> *



I agree, dont lock this topic.... there have been some good times in here, and kept a LOT of bullshit out of other threads because this one is open. It's nice to make friends on here, I think it should just be started over.... 20,k replies is a lot of forum space LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2011, 01:41 PM~20282618
> *I do too. We need this topic just for the shit.  Ut when this gets 1000 post a day and actual builders topics are going unseen.  Somthing is wrong.
> Yup.  Atleast for a min.  We do need a bs topic or the bs will spill into the other threads,  but as of right now.  Let the bullshit drop and people build again. Then bring the bullshit topic back.
> 
> I dunno,  im a nobody.  I built b4 layitlow. Ill build after layitlow.
> *





so lock it out for 6 months........ i dont think the bullshit will spill out as much as you guys think! 

as long as cats are building ya know


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 7 2011, 10:38 AM~20282600
> *X2
> 
> hell im sitting here kicin it with a dr. pepper, mocking up a few wips. doing some building. organizing my bench/work area.
> 
> the real question is...... do you wanna bullshit, or build...... or both.
> ps, check out my topic, ive got wip pics of my turbo v8 grand national, and im uploading pics of Snakebite shelby stang
> *


i wanna build but i remodeling my room i wanna put out 5 cars a month instead of 3


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2011, 10:48 AM~20282655
> *so lock it out for 6 months........ i dont think the bullshit will spill out as much as you guys think!
> 
> as long as cats are building ya know
> *


Truth.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2011, 10:30 AM~20282548
> *Exactally.  Lock this bitch.  Maybe people will build more and erryone be happy again.
> And ur right. U won. Look at the numbers.  Point made. Thats 1700+ post u made in this topic probally all abunch of bullshit.  Thats 1700 post u coulda been posting pics, info, helping, or even the good ol "that a boy" positive comments.
> (nothing personal bro). Myself and everyone else included.
> *











Okay, I really to have ask for a moment of the family's time and chime in hear?
I really have tried to stay out of this, because i have my own issues, and I 
consider myself lucky when ever the server is not in Geritol status..

I have been holding back on my Hydro Jibber Jabber, and posting more build 
related shit when ever possible... I am more of a buyer, than a seller so the recent
controversy about the thread's was something I thought I could adapt too?

But now I am reading talk about the possible elimination of the (Off topic thread)?

I respectfully ask everyone to reconsider that? I love the Off topic thread, 
it's the human side of our hobby,, we are not model robots? we are people!
we have family's..kid's.. fucked days at work.. or no work to go to at all..
we have live's other than our models.. (even a hermet / social recluse like me)

(I know your gonna make fun of this next comment)
But Off topic forum for me, has been the one place I could go on a daily basis that 
would remind me..(that I have friends,, that i am not alone) there's a place I could
go, where people almost understand me? and they laugh with me.. some times laugh at me! even if I cant sleep, and it's 2;00 a.m, and i got my dremel burning 
through some plastic? It's cool to know that there is a cyber brake room that i can 
go hang in , and see what's up with my family around the world?
It makes me feel more connected,, and less alone in this short life!

I remember owning three lo's lo's.. and having money in the bank. and more coming in.. being at a car show. with my Majestics flag on my back, and feeling 
alone and invisible... with no body to talk to on a deep level.. because that 
atmosphere was all about measuring the NUTT SACKS and how much 
BLING CAN YOU BRING? when i broke it off with my girl, and moved her out of
my place? I almost took my own life.. I slowly started to get careless and self 
destructive.. It's been 7 years and I am still learning how to be my own 
best friend.. I just got back into Models in 09.. and to my surprise? I meet a 
bunch of fools that i can relate too.. people from all over the world. of different 
race's and different back grounds with there own set of problems.. but people who share the same passion for there collection.. 
so for a few minutes of each day? i dont feel so dis-connected.. and i feel like 
I am a part of something.. like I belong... 

It's the off topic, that give's our model building the Human perspective.. 
I secretly adopted Jarels daughters by looking at the pictures of his adorable 
family.. I felt like i got to know slammed's father through his storys and his knowledge of everything automotive.. I fantasize about haveing a large plot 
of land so i can have 50 or 60 cars like DL styles.. and what about Barittz?
Like the great Oz.. he is the answer man for all of us Lions and tin men...

Remember when Mademan almost took off the head of his former boss?
because he was being used for tomato target practice..

I remember being mad at Hearse's Girl because she had done something 
cruel to him or his house..

someone else got into a car accident.. someone else lost a family member..
someone else was released from the hospital, and successfully recovering from
an illness..
I got to vent about the ugly girl from hell who tried to pick me up in the super market.. :wow: 
then i got to share my story about the world's worst 3 way sex action of my life!
that was the kind of laughter, the kind of connection, the kind of therapy,
I could only get from Model forum OFF TOPIC... 
I CANT SPEAK FOR EVERYBODY ELSE.. BUT I HAVE TRIED TO CLEAN UP MY ACT
THIS 2011,, IF WE ALL DO THE SAME? MAYBE WE CAN KEEP OUR SANDBOX,
THE BREAK ROOM, THE WATERING HOLE.. THE SHOOT THE SHIT TOPIC..
OFF TOPIC..KEEP IT ON.. 
MARKIE..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:inout:


----------



## darkside customs

Well said Markie....

I laugh everytime I see your damn avatar... 
Fuckin Frasier.... lmao


----------



## richphotos

well said homie


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 12:04 PM~20283243
> *Well said Markie....
> 
> I laugh everytime I see your damn avatar...
> Fuckin Frasier.... lmao
> *


 :biggrin: 
thanks Rich.


----------



## [email protected]

well put markie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2011, 10:24 AM~20282513
> *or run a test, dont delete it, but lock it out ........ if this forum picks up and starts to come around faster without it...... then do away with it
> fuckit i dont care if you delete it now....... i still won :cheesy:  tops in this thread! check the numbers lol
> *


Please tell me ya come on here for more than tryin to get your post count up in rsot... that IS lame.


----------



## machio

Most of the homies I See on here are are afiliated with some type of m.c.c.if every member gets down on a biuld,there's going to be some major progress,I don't see nothing wrong with this tread,but then again,I've only been here for a cuple of months so I don't know how it used to be,I do see a lot of complainin.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

33 User(s) are browsing this forum (15 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: phatras, SlammdSonoma, TINGOS, darkside customs, D.L.O.Styles, ShowRodFreak, Scur-rape-init, caprice on dz, DENA4LIFE_SB, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, MAZDAT, mademan, PERDITION

They're slowly coming back to LIL!! LOL


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I like this thread too.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 7 2011, 03:42 PM~20283542
> *Please tell me ya come on here for more than tryin to get your post count up in rsot... that IS lame.
> *




go build something and mind your bizznass  


i started to take pride in my post count in this thread a while ago, and take a look back if you wish.............. alot of inspirational pics of cars, trucks and some bishes :0  

but none the less, nothing was wasted  not like i came in this thread postin up smilies like my name was kustombuilder............... talking about lame..... im gonna refrain from any further comments that refur to lame and slammd in the same sentence lol because i understand you have feelings and i dont wanna hurt those little things lol  


oh look....................another wasted post lol :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

wow guess i missed alot..lol..ill have to go back an do some reading... :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 7 2011, 05:30 PM~20284252
> *wow guess i missed alot..lol..ill have to go back an do some reading... :biggrin:
> *


Not worth the time.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 7 2011, 02:30 PM~20284252
> *wow guess i missed alot..lol..ill have to go back an do some reading... :biggrin:
> *


CLIFFS...

THERE WAS BITCHING


IM A INBRED CROSSEYED ASSHOLE , WHO NOONE WANTS AROUND


THERE WAS MORE BITCHING


THERE WAS BITCHING ABOUT THE BITCHING WHICH AMOUNTED TO NOTHING MORE THAN MORE BITCHING


WE ALL CALMED DOWN AND GOT STONED.....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20284629
> *CLIFFS...
> 
> THERE WAS BITCHING
> IM A INBRED CROSSEYED ASSHOLE , WHO NOONE WANTS AROUND
> THERE WAS MORE BITCHING
> THERE WAS BITCHING ABOUT THE BITCHING WHICH AMOUNTED TO NOTHING MORE THAN MORE BITCHING ( Hydro wrote another book) THEN
> WE ALL CALMED DOWN AND GOT STONED.....
> *


 LMAO....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 7 2011, 12:40 PM~20282610
> * been waiting to get this psf resin for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I digs it!! Got the exact same project in limbo :happysad: Can't decide on a color  Mine will have a supercharger for it eventually.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20284629
> *CLIFFS...
> 
> THERE WAS BITCHING
> IM A INBRED CROSSEYED ASSHOLE , WHO NOONE WANTS AROUND
> THERE WAS MORE BITCHING
> THERE WAS BITCHING ABOUT THE BITCHING WHICH AMOUNTED TO NOTHING MORE THAN MORE BITCHING
> WE ALL CALMED DOWN AND GOT STONED.....
> *


 :uh: 

speak for yourself....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 06:21 PM~20284629
> *CLIFFS...
> 
> THERE WAS BITCHING
> IM A INBRED CROSSEYED ASSHOLE , WHO NOONE WANTS AROUND
> THERE WAS MORE BITCHING
> THERE WAS BITCHING ABOUT THE BITCHING WHICH AMOUNTED TO NOTHING MORE THAN MORE BITCHING
> WE ALL CALMED DOWN AND GOT STONED.....
> *



Some of us, like having your cross eyed inbred ass around. :roflmao: Even though everyone cant get along here, I'll still keep the crosseyed guy here so mini can make fun of him, and we all can laugh. LOL... Just playin bro!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 04:12 PM~20284999
> *Some of us, like having your cross eyed inbred ass around. :roflmao:  Even though everyone cant get along here, I'll still keep the crosseyed guy here so mini can make fun of him, and we all can laugh. LOL... Just playin bro!
> *



i dont hate him, hes just not all there some times! 

i enjoy seeing his builds! i enjoy some of his jokes! but hes blown shit out of proportion the last few days and i felt i had to add my .02, then he pissed me off!

ive never done sales with him, we dont hang out, we dont talk, we arent homies, and never will be! but i dont hate him. 

just think he needed to drop the shit and let rick do his thing!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 04:15 PM~20285016
> *i dont hate him, hes just not all there some times!
> 
> i enjoy seeing his builds! i enjoy some of his jokes! but hes blown shit out of proportion the last few days and i felt i had to add my .02, then he pissed me off!
> 
> ive never done sales with him, we dont hang out, we dont talk, we arent homies, and never will be!  but i dont hate him.
> 
> just think he needed to drop the shit and let rick do his thing!
> *


I dont hate him either....I just think he needs a fleet enema


----------



## Linc

hahaha! thats rad!!


i honestly thought it was him on the phone till you said something about jelous...

then i knew it wasnt! and had to try and figure out who the fuck i was talking to now!


hahahaha!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 04:29 PM~20285096
> *hahaha!  thats rad!!
> i honestly thought it was him on the phone till you said something about jelous...
> 
> then i knew it wasnt! and had to try and figure out who the fuck i was talking to now!
> hahahaha!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 SMOKEN ASS DEAL IN THE NEW FOR SALE THREAD ONLY TILL SAT.... NIGHT! :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Apr 7 2011, 04:12 PM~20284999-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us, like having your cross eyed inbred ass around. :roflmao:  Even though everyone cant get along here, I'll still keep the crosseyed guy here so mini can make fun of him, and we all can laugh. LOL... Just playin bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Linc_@Apr 7 2011, 04:15 PM~20285016
> *i dont hate him, hes just not all there some times!
> 
> i enjoy seeing his builds! i enjoy some of his jokes! but hes blown shit out of proportion the last few days and i felt i had to add my .02, then he pissed me off!
> 
> ive never done sales with him, we dont hang out, we dont talk, we arent homies, and never will be!  but i dont hate him.
> 
> just think he needed to drop the shit and let rick do his thing!
> *


:h5: ya got some decent builds yourself eh.....


----------



## Esoteric

Cincinnati police getting sued in 5 4 3 2 1.............................


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 11:08 PM~20286761
> *Cincinnati police getting sued in 5 4 3 2 1.............................
> *


Trying a get rich quick scheme?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 08:10 PM~20286784
> *Trying a get rich quick scheme?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 08:10 PM~20286784
> *Trying a get rich quick scheme?
> *


wouldnt you if they took your car saying it was unsafe because of big wheels


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 11:34 PM~20287022
> *wouldnt you if they took your car saying it was unsafe because of big wheels
> *


Depends on how big they are. Your probably better off without them. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 08:36 PM~20287039
> *Depends on how big they are. Your probably better off without them. :biggrin:
> *


if they wanna play that game then every car should get a full safety inspection once a year


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 08:48 PM~20287147
> *if they wanna play that game then every car should get a full safety inspection once a year
> *


Missouri requires a annual inspection, but a trip to any buy here pay here lot and 30 bucks will get anything a sticker .... They are a joke and a waste of money...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:uh: Eso, are you going to do anything besides clog up the forum with your useless bitching? If you cant abide by the laws, then fuckin move out of the country. They are laws for a reason. Im sorry that you dont want to follow them, but they are there, and that is that! If you want to post your random BULLSHIT, go to the main OFF TOPIC! This is Random Shit Off topic.  You're takin up space! :thumbsup: 





:roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 08:56 PM~20287249
> *Missouri requires a annual inspection, but a trip to any buy here pay here lot and 30 bucks will get anything a sticker .... They are a joke and a waste of money...
> *


then why go after big rim cars all of a sudden that shit dont add up they even took a handicap dudes car
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...L55sW4QBO97Yl31


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 09:05 PM~20287340
> *:uh: Eso, are you going to do anything besides clog up the forum with your useless bitching?  If you cant abide by the laws, then fuckin move out of the country.  They are laws for a reason. Im sorry that you dont want to follow them, but they are there, and that is that! If you want to post your random BULLSHIT, go to the main OFF TOPIC!  This is Random Shit Off topic.  You're takin up space! :thumbsup:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 07:34 PM~20287022
> *wouldnt you if they took your car saying it was unsafe because of big wheels
> *



The deal with that is it's true.. See what most dumbasses don't kno is when u put bigger tires and runs on ur car that are not meant for it u must pit larger brake disc and caliper and most numb nuts dint do that it takes greater stoping power to stop the wheels


----------



## LoLife4Life

Rims...my bad


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 7 2011, 10:11 PM~20287403
> *The deal with that is it's true.. See what most dumbasses don't kno is when u put bigger tires and runs on ur car that are not meant for it u must pit larger brake disc and caliper and most numb nuts dint do that it takes greater stoping power to stop the wheels
> *


APPLAUSE FOR CINCY COPS... Good for them for going after the people and making the roads safer.. Wish Detroit would do the same.. Ive seen so much ghetto stuff on the roads here its unreal..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 8 2011, 12:09 AM~20287379
> *then why go after big rim cars all of a sudden that shit dont add up they even took a handicap dudes car
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...L55sW4QBO97Yl31
> *


There just pissed cuz Lebron bailed.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice posts SPL1T!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 7 2011, 09:11 PM~20287403
> *The deal with that is it's true.. See what most dumbasses don't kno is when u put bigger tires and runs on ur car that are not meant for it u must pit larger brake disc and caliper and most numb nuts dint do that it takes greater stoping power to stop the wheels
> *


like adding 1000+lbs on a car and putting 13 inch wheels on it isnt hazardous? what about rat rods with no front brakes? a majority of lifted trucks have stock brakes what about them?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 8 2011, 12:14 AM~20287440
> *There just pissed cuz Lebron bailed.
> *



That's Cleveland Scott  Not Cinci LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 8 2011, 12:15 AM~20287468
> *That's Cleveland Scott  Not Cinci LOL
> *


Ohio is ohio.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 11:14 PM~20287452
> *like adding 1000+lbs on a car and putting 13 inch wheels on it isnt hazardous? what about rat rods with no front brakes? a majority of lifted trucks have stock brakes what about them?
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 8 2011, 12:14 AM~20287452
> *like adding 1000+lbs on a car and putting 13 inch wheels on it isnt hazardous? what about rat rods with no front brakes? a majority of lifted trucks have stock brakes what about them?
> *



So what? You just think they targetted you? :uh: wise up douchebag. Lifted trucks get pulled over just as much as lowriders, or rats or rice burnerrs..... Cops have a duty to uphold traffic laws... they are made to keep people from gettin hurt, or killed. If you want to alter your car to make it cooler, then be prepaired to be stopped to make sure it's safe. 

For someone who claims to know it all, you sure are a dumbass.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 8 2011, 12:14 AM~20287452
> *like adding 1000+lbs on a car and putting 13 inch wheels on it isnt hazardous? what about rat rods with no front brakes? a majority of lifted trucks have stock brakes what about them?
> *


Agreed. Not to mention the flammable hydro fluid.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Perfect example of NOT giving 2 shits about the laws.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 09:18 PM~20287514
> *So what? You just think they targetted you?  :uh: wise up douchebag. Lifted trucks get pulled over just as much as lowriders, or rats or rice burnerrs..... Cops have a duty to uphold traffic laws... they are made to keep people from gettin hurt, or killed. If you want to alter your car to make it cooler, then be prepaired to be stopped to make sure it's safe.
> 
> For someone who claims to know it all, you sure are a dumbass.
> *


I testify to that.... back in '03 I got 6 tickets in one day for my bagged daily Ford Courier.... you can imagine the cost of all 6 of those tickets....
and the fact that each one was pretty much the same.... driving motor vehicle with altered suspension... unsafe vehicle.... Hell they almost towed my shit.... As much as I enjoy a layed out ride, its almost not worth the hassle of getting huge ass fines....
And the fact that most minitruckers dont know how to drive smart.... instead showin off on a fuckin freeway, acting stupid at hotels, shows, shit no wonder all the good truck shows in SoCal diminished over the years.... And what about River Runs.... dont see those happenin much anymore either.... I could talk all day about this subject....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

anyone got george's addy??(mazdat)
i sold him a 68 caprice an his addy is not in my book... :dunno: 
he is no longer on an i want to get this out tomorrow..
please an thank you!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 12:24 AM~20287590
> *I testify to that.... back in '03 I got 6 tickets in one day for my bagged daily Ford Courier.... you can imagine the cost of all 6 of those tickets....
> and the fact that each one was pretty much the same.... driving motor vehicle with altered suspension... unsafe vehicle.... Hell they almost towed my shit.... As much as I enjoy a layed out ride, its almost not worth the hassle of getting huge ass fines....
> And the fact that most minitruckers dont know how to drive smart.... instead showin off on a fuckin freeway, acting stupid at hotels, shows, shit no wonder all the good truck shows in SoCal diminished over the years.... And what about River Runs.... dont see those happenin much anymore either.... I could talk all day about this subject....
> *


Guilty. Proof is above.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 7 2011, 09:25 PM~20287605
> *anyone got george's addy??(mazdat)
> i sold him a 68 caprice an his addy is not in my book... :dunno:
> he is no longer on  an i want to get this out tomorrow..
> please an thank you!
> *


He was on this morning.... unless something happened....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 09:14 PM~20287448
> *Nice posts SPL1T!!
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 09:24 PM~20287590
> *I testify to that.... back in '03 I got 6 tickets in one day for my bagged daily Ford Courier.... you can imagine the cost of all 6 of those tickets....
> and the fact that each one was pretty much the same.... driving motor vehicle with altered suspension... unsafe vehicle.... Hell they almost towed my shit.... As much as I enjoy a layed out ride, its almost not worth the hassle of getting huge ass fines....
> And the fact that most minitruckers dont know how to drive smart.... instead showin off on a fuckin freeway, acting stupid at hotels, shows, shit no wonder all the good truck shows in SoCal diminished over the years.... And what about River Runs.... dont see those happenin much anymore either.... I could talk all day about this subject....
> *


tickets is one thing, thats not what theyre doing theyre stopping them and taking the cars. even if you never had a ticket in your life theyll still take your whip. i agree on unsafe cars being off the road period but if youre targeting one group then target anyone who doesnt have a stock car and seize their shit too till its deemed safe


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 11:26 PM~20287632
> *He was on this morning.... unless something happened....
> *


i got it he jumped back on.. but thanks guys.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 09:18 PM~20287515
> *Agreed. Not to mention the flammable hydro fluid.
> *


any car with a fogged headlight should get seized too


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 09:14 PM~20287452
> *like adding 1000+lbs on a car and putting 13 inch wheels on it isnt hazardous? what about rat rods with no front brakes? a majority of lifted trucks have stock brakes what about them?
> *


some how I picture Eso giving this cop a lecture on, fuel injection vs carborated 
patrol vehicle's.. then he proceeded to inform him on how his bullet proof vest
is sub-standard when compared to other law enforcement agency's around the world..
And the cop told himself,,(I just pulled over a know it all) 
let the violations roll! :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 7 2011, 09:37 PM~20287750
> *some how I picture Eso giving this cop a lecture on, fuel injection vs carborated
> patrol vehicle's.. then he proceeded to inform him on how his bullet proof vest
> is sub-standard when compared to other law enforcement agency's around the world..
> And the cop told himself,,(I just pulled over a know it all)
> let the violations roll!  :uh:
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I miss my Cutlass.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 7 2011, 09:44 AM~20282244
> *First off my topic is also locked...
> 
> I Have never once posted my resin i sell here.. the only stuff i post for sale here is one time type deals. I only sell kits on the rare occasion I get them, Look at my site no kits. I sell decals as well, but do I list them here no.. Like i said i only list one time deals or the like here..
> Once again I will say this since you can not seem to get your head around it.. We will not have a sub forum. We are one of the few forums who allow sales. Be happy they are allowed. The sales allowed here are a direct result of Ryan allowing it. He did not have to allow it. I do not have to allow it. However I fell the sales are a good part of the forum. Adding a whole sub forum just for that is pointless and I am not asking Gary to make one when selling isnt a right here but a privilege...
> *


 :uh: :angry:  HEARSE! SEROUSLY!!!  stop fighting with rick the thread and who ever!! :uh: just fucking let it go!! rick is here tryin to make it work!! give it some time!! you wanted a MOD and we got one!! RICK IS THE mod...GET OVER IT BRO!! SORRY IT WASNT YOU I KNOW YOU WANTED IT but sorry....ricks the MOD....swallow your pride....get pissed off thread and come back all smiley and happy?! then make some deals and BUILD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

man i need my car done


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 8 2011, 12:58 AM~20288005
> *:uh:  :angry:   HEARSE! SEROUSLY!!!   stop fighting with rick  the thread and who ever!! :uh: just fucking let it go!! rick is here tryin to make it work!! give it some time!! you wanted a MOD and we got one!! RICK IS THE mod...GET OVER IT BRO!! SORRY IT WASNT YOU I KNOW YOU WANTED IT but sorry....ricks the MOD....swallow your pride....get pissed off thread and come back all smiley and happy?! then make some deals and BUILD!!! :biggrin:
> *


That was delayed. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 10:01 PM~20288040
> *That was delayed.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 09:46 PM~20287880
> *I miss my Cutlass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man Im all slow tonite....

For a second I thought that was you and your family...Was gonna say "Damn, you'se an old mofo....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

my homies hopper


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 7 2011, 09:45 PM~20287867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lol I called that one right..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## EastSideMuscle

I dont know if this would be the place to ask but can anyone tell me what car kit would be the best to make a lowrider??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 8 2011, 02:08 AM~20288874
> *I dont know if this would be the place to ask but can anyone tell me what car kit would be the best to make a lowrider??
> *


CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE OG 64 BRO! (KIT BY REVELL) I HAVE ONE IF YOUR LOOKING TO BUY.


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 8 2011, 12:24 AM~20288924
> *CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE OG 64 BRO! (KIT BY REVELL) I HAVE ONE IF YOUR LOOKING TO BUY.
> *


I may be looking to buy next Friday. Broke till next pay day. :banghead:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan+Apr 7 2011, 12:40 PM~20282610-->
> 
> 
> 
> been waiting to get this psf resin for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Apr 7 2011, 05:46 PM~20284814
> *I digs it!! Got the exact same project in limbo  :happysad: Can't decide on a color  Mine will have a supercharger for it eventually.
> *


I got 1 in the works aswell ! Maybe have a compass build off ! 

MADE= north 

Tino= west

MINI= south 

And then find dumby on the east to build with us !
:rimshot:


----------



## Hydrohype

I went to bed at 1:00 a.m. got out of bed at 3:15 a.m. :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 8 2011, 04:13 AM~20289065
> *I  got  1  in  the  works  aswell  !  Maybe  have  a  compass  build  off !
> 
> MADE= north
> 
> Tino= west
> 
> MINI= south
> 
> And  then  find  dumby  on the  east  to  build  with  us !
> :rimshot:
> *


I got an 06 Stang LONG in the works, but nothin like that. But fuck gettin into a buildoff with you guys. :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 8 2011, 02:13 AM~20289065
> *I  got  1  in  the  works  aswell  !  Maybe  have  a  compass  build  off !
> 
> MADE= north
> 
> Tino= west
> 
> MINI= south
> 
> And  then  find  dumby  on the  east  to  build  with  us !
> :rimshot:
> *


HUH.. tonio is in FL.. so hes south more then you mini.. lol..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2011, 09:02 AM~20289855
> *HUH.. tonio is in FL.. so hes south more then you mini.. lol..
> *


WELL HECK THEN MAN ! Yea but in my defence I"M STUPID !


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 8 2011, 08:04 AM~20289867
> *WELL  HECK  THEN  MAN !  Yea  but  in  my  defence    I"M  STUPID  !
> *


lmao..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 8 2011, 02:13 AM~20289065
> *I  got  1  in  the  works  aswell  !  Maybe  have  a  compass  build  off !
> 
> MADE= north
> 
> Tino= west
> 
> MINI= south
> 
> And  then  find  dumby  on the  east  to  build  with  us !
> :rimshot:
> *


IM in mini, but id need a while. I work away for 1 week and am home for 6 days. but id definatly be down. lmk soon I leave for work sunday night.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 8 2011, 03:13 AM~20289065
> *I  got  1  in  the  works  aswell  !  Maybe   have  a   compass  build  off !
> 
> MADE= north
> 
> Tonio= south
> 
> MINI= midwest
> 
> And  then  find  dumby   on the   east  to  build  with  us !
> :rimshot:
> *


*I'm up for it!! I'll dig mine out (NO ****!!) tonight!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

27 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: ShowRodFreak, Scur-rape-init, DENA4LIFE_SB, IceMan555, TINGOS, *phatras*, casino2595, darkside customs, Linc, Hydrohype, serve_n_swerve, DVNPORT, dink, WmMiloh, MAZDAT

:0 Uh oh, Po Po's here, Oh wait, that's just Rick. :roflmao:


Ok, how much for them stickers Rick?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 8 2011, 12:15 PM~20290770
> *27 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: ShowRodFreak, Scur-rape-init, DENA4LIFE_SB, IceMan555, TINGOS, phatras, casino2595, darkside customs, Linc, Hydrohype, serve_n_swerve, DVNPORT, dink, WmMiloh, MAZDAT
> 
> :0  Uh oh, Po Po's here,  Oh wait, that's just Rick.  :roflmao:
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

My hey fever is Tag teaming my nose and eye's with a head cold.. 
(no wonder I could not sleep).. i think the smell of paint today would no be good for me at all...


----------



## darkside customs

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Scur-rape-init*, darkside customs

That squiggly line under your name has been like that for about 5 minutes now.... what are you doin... typing a 2 page hydro style essay??


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 09:38 AM~20291010
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scur-rape-init, darkside customs
> 
> That squiggly line under your name has been like that for about 5 minutes now.... what are you doin... typing a 2 page hydro style essay??
> *


lol :biggrin: (the sandbox) i love it..










in two more weeks, I will have a plaque in my car once again... 
I look forward to seeing it in my back window..


----------



## jemiesranova

Getting Better
Don't talk about it be about it
One day i'll be as good as Tribel DoggGetting Better


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, I think he is typing a love story....


Well this is really fuckin random, maybe embarassing, but I dont give a fuck....
Laugh all you want too.... but white bread here has developed a hemmrhoid.... 

The SOB hurts and I feel like I was taken advantage of on prom nite...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by jemiesranova_@Apr 8 2011, 09:44 AM~20291050
> *Getting Better
> Don't talk about it be about it
> One day i'll be as good as Tribel DoggGetting Better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Copyin Smallz signature?!?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Get some Rest Markie De! 


Hey BOHIN!! That's right I'm callin you FOO!!!! DO WERK SON!!! :biggrin:



























Where you at FOO!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 12:38 PM~20291010
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scur-rape-init, darkside customs
> 
> That squiggly line under your name has been like that for about 5 minutes now.... what are you doin... typing a 2 page hydro style essay??
> *



:roflmao: Yeah Markie got everyone Scared now.... I bet you love it dont you Markie?!?! Need to F'n TRADEMARK that shit!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 09:45 AM~20291065
> *Damn, I think he is typing a love story....
> Well this is really fuckin random, maybe embarassing, but I dont give a fuck....
> Laugh all you want too.... but white bread here has developed a hemmrhoid....
> 
> The SOB hurts and I feel like I was taken advantage of on prom nite...
> *











:wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 12:57 PM~20291162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *



hno:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 12:45 PM~20291065
> *Damn, I think he is typing a love story....
> Well this is really fuckin random, maybe embarassing, but I dont give a fuck....
> Laugh all you want too.... but white bread here has developed a hemmrhoid....
> 
> The SOB hurts and I feel like I was taken advantage of on prom nite...
> *


Did Debo at least give you a reach around??? :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 8 2011, 09:57 AM~20291162-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no.....:fool2:
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Apr 8 2011, 10:01 AM~20291194
> *Did Debo at least give you a reach around??? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Man, Fred Sanford was a fool.... 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 8 2011, 10:01 AM~20291194
> *Did Debo at least give you a reach around??? :roflmao:
> *


 damm :biggrin: lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 10:09 AM~20291257
> *Man, Fred Sanford was a fool....
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 did they really air that back in the day? 
R.I.P. Redd..


----------



## darkside customs

yup.... and I watched an episode last nite where Lamont was getting married and Fred said it on there too....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 12:09 PM~20291257
> *Man, Fred Sanford was a fool....
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 08:09 PM~20291257
> *Man, Fred Sanford was a fool....
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 10:42 AM~20291044
> *lol :biggrin:  (the sandbox) i love it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in two more weeks, I will have a plaque in my car once again...
> I look forward to seeing it in my back window..
> *


that's dope^^^


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 8 2011, 10:49 AM~20291512
> *that's dope^^^
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 10:20 AM~20291324
> *yup.... and I watched an episode last nite where Lamont was getting married and Fred said it on there too....
> *


didn't ya'll ever watch Archie Bunker? that guy used to spout every racial slur in the book! hell' he even used to call his son-in-law a ******, gueer, ****, all kinds of gays ass shit! fucking hilarious! and that shit was PRIME TIME TV! sucks nowadays folks are just too sensitive about race. takes all the fun out of it! I got a theory on that: just like most the people that are big time homophobes are secretly gay, I believe the majority of folks that get all defensive about race, are in fact raciest themselves! :yes:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 8 2011, 11:24 AM~20291784
> *didn't ya'll ever watch Archie Bunker? that guy used to spout every racial slur in the book! hell' he even used to call his son-in-law a ******, gueer, ****, all kinds of gays ass shit! fucking hilarious! and that shit was PRIME TIME TV! sucks nowadays folks are just too sensitive about race. takes all the fun out of it! I got a theory on that: just like most the people that are big time homophobes are secretly gay, I believe the majority of folks that get all defensive about race, are in fact raciest themselves! :yes:
> *


I still watch All in the Family.... archie bunker has got to be the dumbest motherfucker out there, but hilarious.... My grandfather was just like him....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 11:46 AM~20291940
> *I still watch All in the Family.... archie bunker has got to be the dumbest motherfucker out there, but hilarious.... My grandfather was just like him....
> *


 Carol O,Conner (Archie) Was a real piece of work.. that was the show that started 
it all.... Archie's daughter was was hella sexy back then.. short thick blond with 
big legs...

Now the best show on network is (Mike and Molly) I have a big time crush on
molly's sister.. But hell I would do Molly's Mom too.. 
Its done by the same people who did (Two and a half Men) 
I ffnnnn die everytime I see the show.. The guy who is dateing Molly's mother?
is an absolute riot.. I fuckin start laughing before he speaks because I just know 
he is going to say something hilarious..
and mike's best friend is this black Cop who has the funniest Grandmother,,
she bag's on her grandson with no mercy..
It's a five star sit-com.. while it last..


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by jemiesranova_@Apr 8 2011, 09:44 AM~20291050
> *Getting Better
> Don't talk about it be about it
> One day i'll be as good as Tribel DoggGetting Better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


??? :nicoderm:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 10:09 AM~20291257
> *Man, Fred Sanford was a fool....
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

tarzan movie :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 12:28 PM~20292193
> *Carol O,Conner (Archie) Was a real piece of work.. that was the show that started
> it all....  Archie's daughter was was hella sexy back then.. short thick blond with
> big legs...
> 
> Now the best show on network is (Mike and Molly) I have a big time crush on
> molly's sister.. But hell I would do Molly's Mom too..
> Its done by the same people who did (Two and a half Men)
> I ffnnnn die everytime I see the show.. The guy who is dateing Molly's mother?
> is an absolute riot.. I fuckin start laughing before he speaks because I just know
> he is going to say something hilarious..
> and mike's best friend is this black Cop who has the funniest Grandmother,,
> she bag's on her grandson with no mercy..
> It's a five star sit-com.. while it last..
> *


is that the show with the guy that use to do pizza commercials ?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 8 2011, 01:09 PM~20292470
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> tarzan movie  :biggrin:
> *


that was fuckin hilarious....The judge said "Im black"
Fred " yea, but youre the judge, you dont count" LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

So what the hell is all this bullshit about....
Dodgers and SF fans being gang bangers....
So the way the media has this is its a North and South gang thing...
Use to be colors was what mattered between rival gangs.... now its numbers and now you cant even wear a fuckin Dodgers jersey without someone thinkin your a banger....
Sucks because Ive been told to either remove my jersey, or leave the premises.... all because of numbers on my shirt.... 
No offense to anyone that bangs, but wtf do you need to have a crew for.... you got 2 fists, and 2 feet.... knock a fool out and stomp his ass... you dont need a gun to fight.... 
But Ive been down that road before and fucked up my life in the past over some colors.... dumbest thing Ive ever done....
Sorry for the rant, just saw the news about that guy that is in a coma that got beat down by these cholos over a fuckin SF jersey he was wearin....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 8 2011, 01:16 PM~20292520
> *is that the show with the guy that use to do pizza commercials ?
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

Going camping without weed? is just sleeping outside..


----------



## dig_derange

featuring: Rainn Wilson, Ted Danson, Elijah Wood, John C Reilly, Will Ferrell, Danny McBride, Jack Black, Seth Rogen, The Beastie Boys, Jason Schwartzman, Stanley Tucci, Susan﻿ Sarandon, Steve Buscemi AND Will Arnett


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 8 2011, 02:47 PM~20293205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featuring: Rainn Wilson, Ted Danson, Elijah Wood, John C Reilly, Will Ferrell, Danny McBride, Jack Black, Seth Rogen, The Beastie Boys, Jason Schwartzman, Stanley Tucci, Susan﻿ Sarandon, Steve Buscemi AND Will Arnett
> *


 Oh my God.. I want more.. they need Vince Vaughn in that shit..


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 01:32 PM~20292655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Hydro, were you talking about Kenny Power's woman being the one you'd fuck? if so, I'm all over that shit!!!!!!!! I waited all season 1 of EBandD to see that bitch naked! and when they finally show the ta tas, I think it was a stunt double!...fuck it, little Doug don't know the difference! :fool2:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 8 2011, 04:32 PM~20292655-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 04:48 PM~20292754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going camping without weed? is just sleeping outside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are these West Coast shows? I have never seen that show before. Funny as hell though.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 8 2011, 01:32 PM~20292655-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 01:48 PM~20292754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going camping without weed? is just sleeping outside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup thats the show that girls sister or whatever is fuckin hot


----------



## 06150xlt

Any other Federal Government Employees out there that is getting [email protected]#$ed by this pay problem? As of tomorrow morning, I am "working for free" and will not get paid until all until a resolution is made. It could take as little as a week or up to a year! So until then I have to live off the piddly little savings that I have. This effects EVERY federal employee that is paid by the Department of Treasury ... from Military to Postal Service and Janitors. :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 8 2011, 09:30 PM~20294639
> *Any other Federal Government Employees out there that is getting [email protected]#$ed by this pay problem? As of tomorrow morning, I am "working for free" and will not get paid until all until a resolution is made. It could take as little as a week or up to a year! So until then I have to live off the piddly little savings that I have. This effects EVERY federal employee that is paid by the Department of Treasury  ... from Military to Postal Service and Janitors.  :uh:
> *



What do you do?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 8 2011, 06:30 PM~20294639
> *Any other Federal Government Employees out there that is getting [email protected]#$ed by this pay problem? As of tomorrow morning, I am "working for free" and will not get paid until all until a resolution is made. It could take as little as a week or up to a year! So until then I have to live off the piddly little savings that I have. This effects EVERY federal employee that is paid by the Department of Treasury  ... from Military to Postal Service and Janitors.  :uh:
> *


Wait..... So no mail delivery??? Thought the postal service was it's own entity ? :angry:


----------



## Esoteric

60 hours this week fuck yea


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 8 2011, 06:46 PM~20294733
> *Wait..... So no mail delivery??? Thought the postal service was it's own entity ? :angry:
> *


the fuck i thought that too i doubt they profit enough for the government to take from it, they were probably just taking it and fuck you


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Postal services WILL NOT shut down if and when the goverment does. They don't get any tax dollars. There profit is based on postage, boxes, tape, and whatever else they sell.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 8 2011, 06:54 PM~20294775
> *Postal services WILL NOT shut down if and when the goverment does. They don't get any tax dollars. There profit is based on postage, boxes, tape, and whatever else they sell.
> *


That's what I thought.....


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 8 2011, 07:39 PM~20294704
> *What do you do?
> *


Air Traffic Controller for the FAA


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 8 2011, 10:05 PM~20294845
> *Air Traffic Controller  for the FAA
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

Heres everyones chance to speak up.. Want your opinions on a few things..

Should a non active member be allowed to only post sales in the classifieds with out contributing to other aspects of the board?

Should we limit the classifieds to members only after they have been here for x amount of time/posts?


----------



## [email protected]

a time frame would give them a chance to prove who they are and cut back on people gettin robbed around here, just my two pennies!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2011, 08:42 PM~20295092
> *Heres everyones chance to speak up.. Want your opinions on a few things..
> 
> Should a non active member be allowed to only post sales in the classifieds with out contributing to other aspects of the board?
> 
> Should we limit the classifieds to members only after they have been here for x amount of time/posts?
> *


If they don't build GTFO! 


Its called Model Cars... not come on over and shoot the shit cause you don't have anything better to do with your life!


----------



## 8-Ball

it all depends cause some of the guys from other parts of the forum come in here and sell things. but i think the new guys members that join and try to sell i think they need some probation time


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 8 2011, 07:49 PM~20295152
> *it all depends cause some of the guys from other parts of the forum come in here and sell things. but i think the new guys members that join and try to sell i think they need some probation time
> *


:h5:


----------



## BODINE

Maybe a pinned thread for new guys ....to introduce and show little work


----------



## phatras

I dont have an issue with member form other forums coming over thats no big deal.. Mainly was saying I have 300 posts.. 290 of them are sales related should i be allowed to still sell here??


----------



## MayhemKustomz

That issue is a tossup in my opinion. 

There has been some good deals being sold on here from people that don't build. OGJordan for example.

Then there are the fools that come on here and try and sell stuff that's obviously overpriced that don't build anything. Andres22 for example. 

Then there are the members that have been on here for years. Contribute, build, but disappear than show up periodically selling builts or kits, projects, whatever. 

Just my .02


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 8 2011, 09:46 PM~20295131
> *If they don't build GTFO!
> Its called Model Cars... not come on over and shoot the shit cause you don't have anything better to do with your life!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2011, 10:56 PM~20295188
> *I dont have an issue with member form other forums coming over thats no big deal.. Mainly was saying I have 300 posts.. 290 of them are sales related should i be allowed to still sell here??
> *



Hell no you shouldnt!! 










Because you should GIVE it all to me!!!!! :roflmao: 

I dont see why you cant sell here Rick, you've been keepin this hobby where it is today bro. Building or not, you've helped improve the game


----------



## darkside customs

So Im not tryin to sound stupid, but what does the federal government shutdown mean? 

And does this mean I wont get a refund check? 

Post office closes or is still open??


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 9 2011, 12:27 AM~20295910
> *So Im not tryin to sound stupid, but what does the federal government shutdown mean?
> 
> And does this mean I wont get a refund check?
> 
> Post office closes or is still open??
> *


It was avoided. No shutdown. But if they did shutdown your return most likely would have been affected. And NO the post office would NOT have been affected by the shutdown.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 09:27 PM~20295910
> *So Im not tryin to sound stupid, but what does the federal government shutdown mean?
> 
> And does this mean I wont get a refund check?
> 
> Post office closes or is still open??
> *


it aint happening....YET, a deal was reached to extend the budget til next week....

http://www.cnn.com/2011/POLITICS/04/08/con...hpt=T1&iref=BN1


----------



## darkside customs

Oh ok.... I just saw the post 06150 put about him being included in the shutdown.... confused me... thanks for clarifyin that up....


----------



## Tonioseven

I just found out there's a Hobby Lobby within driving distance!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 8 2011, 09:15 PM~20295793
> *Hell no you shouldnt!!
> Because you should GIVE it all to me!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> I dont see why you cant sell here Rick, you've been keepin this hobby where it is today bro. Building or not, you've helped improve the game
> *



it was a figure of speach to give an example, not rick asking if he should be allowed to sell or not.

i think allowing people who dont frequent to sell is fine, cause i do that on other sites cause shit doesnt sell here some times, or ive gone to other sites in search of shit that i havent been able to get here, but never post on those sites.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras+Apr 8 2011, 07:42 PM~20295092-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heres everyones chance to speak up.. Want your opinions on a few things..
> 
> Should a non active member be allowed to only post sales in the classifieds with out contributing to other aspects of the board?
> 
> Should we limit the classifieds to members only after they have been here for x amount of time/posts?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SAY A PERSON HAS TO EARN HIS OR HER STRIPES FIRST.. THEY GOT TO WALK THE
> MAIN LINE FOR A WHILE.. HANG OUT IN THE TRENCH'S AND GET THERE HANDS
> DIRTY, BEFORE THEY CAN JUST, (JOHNY COME LATELY i GOT ALL THE KITS FOR SALE!)
> ARE'NT THE WOUNDS STILL FRESH FROM INSCALECUSTOMS, AND ALL HIS
> WEASEL NONSENCE? HELL IT LOOKS LIKE SOME OF THE OLD TIMERS HAVE TAKEN
> PEOPLE'S MONEY AND RAN FOR THE HILL'S...
> AND THEN GOT THE NERVE TO TALK TRASH OR DEFENSIVE WHEN SOME POOR GUY
> GETS UPSET FOR NOT GETTING WHAT EVER THEY PAID FOR? LIKE THey are THE ONLY CRACK DEALER AT 3:OO A.M.? A guy just paid me to do a curb side for him..
> and i feel a little guilty when i am working on my own shit when i should be at the store getting supply's for his car? But I will get him handled in a timely manner,
> and if i did take longer than i promissed? I would nt ignore his pm's and then talk shit to the guy, as if he was bugging me.. Most of us dont roll like that..
> (another night) in the Sandbox..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 8 2011, 03:08 PM~20293337
> *Are these West Coast shows? I have never seen that show before. Funny as hell though.
> *


 dude it's so funny I cant begin to explane.. Molly's Mom and the stoner sister
would order pizza,, and then flash the delivery guy at the door.. and end up getting 
the pizza for free.. IT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT.. I THINK THEY GOT ALOT OF AWARDS
COMING?


----------



## [email protected]

The sandbox :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i just saw the Fast & furious trailer..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf4oDjHUmkY

the only thing i DONT GET is, how the hell did Han get in this one? the last movie had him going to tokyo, where the movie prior to the last had tokyo drift...
so now he's back? And some amazing ass car models in this one.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 9 2011, 12:27 PM~20297229
> *i just saw the Fast & furious trailer..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf4oDjHUmkY
> 
> the only thing i DONT GET is, how the hell did Han get in this one?  the last movie had him going to tokyo, where the movie prior to the last  had tokyo drift...
> so now he's back?  And some amazing ass car models in this one.
> *



None of the FF movies are made in sequence. After the first one, Torreto goes to Tokyo while Brian is in Miami, and on from there. Kinda confusing.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2011, 07:42 PM~20295092
> *Heres everyones chance to speak up.. Want your opinions on a few things..
> 
> Should a non active member be allowed to only post sales in the classifieds with out contributing to other aspects of the board?
> 
> Should we limit the classifieds to members only after they have been here for x amount of time/posts?
> *


Why are you so stuck on the sales on this place. First thing you do is make one pinned sales topic and now you are trying to police who can sell. Next thing your going to start making us fill out applications and put a deposit just to sell.
I alway thought that a moderators job was to clean the board of useless topics like whats your zodiac sign and stop the fighting and negative posts. Seems that you finally got the power and now it went straight to your head. And I know somebody is going to say If I dont like it then leave. :dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 9 2011, 09:38 AM~20297297
> *None of the FF movies are made in sequence. After the first one, Torreto goes to Tokyo while Brian is in Miami, and on from there. Kinda confusing.
> *


i think torreto goes to mexico im pretty sure after the credits of the movie it shows him driving through the desert

movie order should go like this i think 

ff1
ff2
ff4
ff3td
ff5


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 8 2011, 07:05 PM~20294845
> *Air Traffic Controller  for the FAA
> *


my father pushed tin his whole life


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 12:04 PM~20297423
> *i think torreto goes to mexico im pretty sure after the credits of the movie it shows him driving through the desert
> 
> movie order should go like this i think
> 
> ff1
> ff2
> ff4
> ff3td
> ff5
> *


I think ur right. Thats retarded how they did that. Why didnt they just go in sequence, to avoid all the confusion? :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 9 2011, 01:09 PM~20297447
> *I think ur right. Thats retarded how they did that. Why didnt they just go in sequence, to avoid all the confusion?  :uh:
> *


Keeps you wanting to watch the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 9 2011, 10:01 AM~20297409
> *Why are you so stuck on the sales on this place. First thing you do is make one pinned sales topic and now you are trying to police who can sell. Next thing your going to start making us fill out applications and put a deposit just to sell.
> I alway thought that a moderators job was to clean the board of useless topics like whats your zodiac sign and stop the fighting and negative posts. Seems that you finally got the power and now it went straight to your head. And I know somebody is going to say If I dont like it then leave.  :dunno:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 9 2011, 10:09 AM~20297447
> *I think ur right. Thats retarded how they did that. Why didnt they just go in sequence, to avoid all the confusion?  :uh:
> *


after thoughts im assuming.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Confusing as all hell... so makes ya wander where ole guy from Tokyo drift isn't in it as well...the cast is starting to become like an oceans eleven type deal in my opinion..what they can't just race now..they gotta be crime fighter fugitives...lmao.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 9 2011, 12:13 PM~20297471
> *Confusing as all hell... so makes ya wander where ole guy from Tokyo drift isn't in it as well...the cast is starting to become like an oceans eleven type deal in my opinion..what they can't just race now..they gotta be crime fighter fugitives...lmao.
> *


Very true...Damn u Brian O'connor! :roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

anyone ever see "Sling Blade"? the little kid that Billy Bob is friends with is the same country bumpkin that went to Tokyo. the same chode that was in that shitty ass movie "Legion".


sorry, don't know why I just threw that useless trivia out there :biggrin: I must be bored......I'm gonna hit the bench now


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 9 2011, 12:19 PM~20297496
> *anyone ever see "Sling Blade"? the little kid that Billy Bob is friends with is the same country bumpkin that went to Tokyo. the same chode that was in that shitty ass movie "Legion".
> sorry, don't know why I just threw that useless trivia out there :biggrin: I must be bored......I'm gonna hit the bench now
> *


Its call "Random off topic" for a reason bro!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 9 2011, 01:19 PM~20297496
> *anyone ever see "Sling Blade"? the little kid that Billy Bob is friends with is the same country bumpkin that went to Tokyo. the same chode that was in that shitty ass movie "Legion".
> sorry, don't know why I just threw that useless trivia out there :biggrin: I must be bored......I'm gonna hit the bench now
> *



Lucas Black, the kid from Home Improvement with Tim Allen was in it too. The douche with the Viper. Zachery Ty Bryan.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 9 2011, 10:01 AM~20297409
> *Why are you so stuck on the sales on this place. First thing you do is make one pinned sales topic and now you are trying to police who can sell. Next thing your going to start making us fill out applications and put a deposit just to sell.
> I alway thought that a moderators job was to clean the board of useless topics like whats your zodiac sign and stop the fighting and negative posts. Seems that you finally got the power and now it went straight to your head. And I know somebody is going to say If I dont like it then leave.  :dunno:
> *


Homie, no disrespect, but i think rick is doin a great job so far. What i dont get is why peeps are bitchin that we need a mod, and now we got one and people still bitchin. Guess u cant please everyone. In the past week shit has run smooth and not alot of bs like before. If we all just build and stfu, then it would go even more smooth.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 9 2011, 01:51 PM~20297647
> *Homie, no disrespect, but i think rick is doin a great job so far. What i dont get is why peeps are bitchin that we need a mod, and now we got one and people still bitchin. Guess u cant please everyone. In the past week shit has run smooth and not alot of bs like before. If we all just build and stfu, then it would go even more smooth.
> *



:werd:


----------



## rollindeep408

Thais guys for the concerns but I'm still here :biggrin: 



And on another note so far In my opinion Rick is doing a great job just look at the board shit looks cleaner already and why is he being bagged on give the guy a chance damn he has been mod for a week and people trying to chase him out like he is the devil in carnation how in the hell could you possibly know in this short of time that whAt he is doing don't work ( people are scared to death of change I guess) cleaning up years of shit takes time like a rusted out project car it will be some time before you see how it's starts to look goo again ...... Give it time people then if you still don't like it make a suggestion. Don't just complain have some proof to back your opinion of why it don't work . And by time not two days from now :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

no shit! Glad ur doin better bro


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 9 2011, 10:19 AM~20297496
> *anyone ever see "Sling Blade"? the little kid that Billy Bob is friends with is the same country bumpkin that went to Tokyo. the same chode that was in that shitty ass movie "Legion".
> sorry, don't know why I just threw that useless trivia out there :biggrin: I must be bored......I'm gonna hit the bench now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good to hear you're ok Rollin!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

the sun is out, I am going to lay a little paint today..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Apr 9 2011, 10:09 AM~20297447-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think ur right. Thats retarded how they did that. Why didnt they just go in sequence, to avoid all the confusion?  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 10:13 AM~20297468
> *after thoughts im assuming.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> trying to be like saw and confuse the hell out you so you keep watching to figure it out
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Apr 9 2011, 10:13 AM~20297471
> *Confusing as all hell... so makes ya wander where ole guy from Tokyo drift isn't in it as well...the cast is starting to become like an oceans eleven type deal in my opinion..what they can't just race now..they gotta be crime fighter fugitives...lmao.
> *


what ole guy ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone else watching Barret Jackson Auction? I won a 16 GB Ipad playing the fantasy bid. :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 9 2011, 12:25 PM~20297526
> *Lucas Black, the kid from Home Improvement with Tim Allen was in it too. The douche with the Viper. Zachery Ty Bryan.*


DAMN!! THAT's where I know him from!! :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 9 2011, 10:11 AM~20297754
> *Thais guys for the concerns but I'm still here  :biggrin:
> And on another note so far In my opinion Rick is doing a great job just look at the board shit looks cleaner already and why is he being bagged on give the guy a chance damn he has been mod for a week and people trying to chase him out like he is the devil in carnation how in the hell could you possibly know in this short of time that whAt he is doing don't work ( people are scared to death of change I guess) cleaning up years of shit takes time like a rusted out project car it will be some time before you see how it's starts to look goo again ...... Give it time people then if you still don't like it make a suggestion. Don't just complain have some proof to back your opinion of why it don't work . And by time not two days from now  :uh:
> *


:wave:  

X2 on what evan said we got to give the changes ricks making a try atleast. So many people that left lil complaind about all the for sale topics so now there is only one. So many buyers have been getting burned on here so rick is asking us the buyers who should be able to sell here so no one can lose out on deals. What's the prob with that :dunno: .
I don't think or see how any problems on lil would cause builders to stop building/posting pics but hopefully the changes ricks making will bring builders back.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 12:07 PM~20298040
> *:dunno:
> trying to be like saw and confuse the hell out you so you keep watching to figure it out
> what ole guy ?
> *


the same guy everyone elses talkin about..Lucas Black. he also starred in a very crazy ass twisted movie called Sweet Home Alabama..no not the one that reese witherspoon just released either.  ..or its something to do with Alabama, done in the 60's with the black/white racial shit goin on..cool movie in any case.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 9 2011, 03:31 PM~20298920
> *the same guy everyone elses talkin about..Lucas Black.  he also starred in a very crazy ass twisted movie called Sweet Home Alabama..no not the one that reese witherspoon just released either.  ..or its something to do with Alabama, done in the 60's with the black/white racial shit goin on..cool movie in any case.
> *


ah i got you now 
doesn't he get hit with a rock or golfball from the lawnmower 
and the mom chopped of the husbands head and put it in a bowling bag ?


----------



## gseeds

thats cool makie, i dig it ! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 9 2011, 05:17 PM~20299376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats cool makie, i dig it ! :biggrin:
> *


those wheels look good hydro


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 9 2011, 01:01 PM~20297409
> *Why are you so stuck on the sales on this place. First thing you do is make one pinned sales topic and now you are trying to police who can sell. Next thing your going to start making us fill out applications and put a deposit just to sell.
> I alway thought that a moderators job was to clean the board of useless topics like whats your zodiac sign and stop the fighting and negative posts. Seems that you finally got the power and now it went straight to your head. And I know somebody is going to say If I dont like it then leave.  :dunno:
> *


i kinda agree with laidframe on this, what was the big deal with the sales? yea sure some got burned, but by putting all sales in one topic hows that going to stop that from happening again? ive dealed on here selling and buying lots of times and have only been F'ed once by lowridermodels and that was his mistake i havent come on here to bitch about it, but i dont forget, and some others got burned from beto,and both of those guys were long time lil members ,so stopping newbes from selling is not the way to handel it, at lease i dont think it will, i could be wrong,we all been on here from a while now maybe the lesson to be learned is to only buy from people you know or check the good/bad trader topic, i for one like having my own stuff for sale in my own topic,but if the rule is one sales topic,then ill put them there,rules are rules, I tought when people talked about bringin in a mod to stop the BS going on in here i figured it was for all the shit talking going on not so much the sales,at lease not rite off the bat, i dont know rick,ive meet him twice at model show's the 1st time he was a super nice guy,the 2nd time he pretty shined me on, so ive got no good/bad feeling's about him one way or other,im sure he'll do just fine, and i dont read though all the treads but i keep reading how he has really cleaned it up and changed the look of layitlow in just the week he's been a mod, but the only thing ive notice is the new way to sell and buy from each other on here.What ever the new rules call for im down for,because i like it here and enjoy all the great builders ive meet here, no better place for lowrider model builders than rite here on lay it low !! :biggrin: just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Apr 9 2011, 05:17 PM~20299376-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats cool makie, i dig it ! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Gary..I am thinking about side back windows? got any tips on
> how to make some rabbit ears?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 05:28 PM~20299416
> *those wheels look good hydro
> *


thanks bro.. my brother had the same year car when i was a kid.
I had to go supremes..


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 9 2011, 09:24 PM~20299641
> *thanks Gary..I am thinking about side back windows? got any tips on
> how to make some rabbit ears?
> thanks bro.. my brother had the same year car when i was a kid.
> I had to go supremes..
> *


you get it painted and have it almost complete, hit me up and ill send you a pair, no charge! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 04:35 PM~20299186
> *ah i got you now
> doesn't he get hit with a rock or golfball from the lawnmower
> and the mom chopped of the husbands head and put it in a bowling bag ?
> *



yeap..that be the one.. crazy ass bitch carrying the head of her husband around in california..or some shit..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 9 2011, 08:01 PM~20300185
> *yeap..that be the one.. crazy ass bitch carrying the head of her husband around in california..or some shit..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that shit was crazy good ass movie too


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## MayhemKustomz

I see a busted Mono Leaf in that trucks future.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:naughty: :boink: :fool2: :tongue:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://visalia.craigslist.org/cto/2291988769.html

http://visalia.craigslist.org/cto/2252902768.html

:around:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 9 2011, 07:02 PM~20299563
> *i kinda agree with laidframe on this, what was the big deal with the sales? yea sure some got burned, but by putting all sales in one topic hows that going to stop that from happening again? ive dealed on here selling and buying lots of times and have only been F'ed once by lowridermodels and that was his mistake i havent come on here to bitch about it, but i dont forget, and some others got burned from beto,and both of those guys were long time lil members ,so stopping newbes from selling is not the way to handel it, at lease i dont think it will, i could be wrong,we all been on here from a while now maybe the lesson to be learned is to only buy from people you know or check the good/bad trader topic, i for one like having my own stuff for sale in my own topic,but if the rule is one sales topic,then ill put them there,rules are rules, I tought when people talked about bringin in a mod to stop the BS going on in here i figured it was for all the shit talking going on not so much the sales,at lease not rite off the bat, i dont know rick,ive meet him twice at  model show's the 1st time he was a super nice guy,the 2nd time he pretty shined me on, so ive got no good/bad feeling's about him one way or other,im sure he'll do just fine, and i dont read though all the treads but i keep reading how he has really cleaned it up and changed the look of layitlow in just the week he's been a mod, but the only thing ive notice is the new way to sell and buy from each other on here.What ever the new rules call for im down for,because i like it here and enjoy all the great builders ive meet here, no better place for lowrider model builders than rite here on lay it low !! :biggrin:  just my 2 cents.
> *


Wow gary sorry you feel I shunned you. I'm not sure what show that was at but you need to remember when I'm vending a show my mind is racing. Between tryin.g to get pictures, checking out the deals, saying hey to everyone, making sure my table is doing ok, and any other number of things I tend to be a little absent minded.. wasn't meant as disrespect at all.. sorry you took it that way..

For the rest of it.. yesi was brought in to clean up ll the bs and a huge part of the bs was sales.. this is a model forum not a classified forum.. the sales threads were way overdone and out numbered the useful threads. That's why they have been done away with.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 07:30 PM~20300361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :boink:  :fool2:  :tongue:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

What's the pic in ur avi SPL1T ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Apr 9 2011, 09:03 PM~20300590-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> What's the pic in ur avi SPL1T ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my el camino tailgate with a bullet edition sticker
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:00 PM~20288029
> *man i need my car done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

this girl is hott in death race 2


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 9 2011, 11:01 AM~20297409
> *Why are you so stuck on the sales on this place. First thing you do is make one pinned sales topic and now you are trying to police who can sell. Next thing your going to start making us fill out applications and put a deposit just to sell.
> I alway thought that a moderators job was to clean the board of useless topics like whats your zodiac sign and stop the fighting and negative posts. Seems that you finally got the power and now it went straight to your head. And I know somebody is going to say If I dont like it then leave.  :dunno:
> *


Straight to my head? How is that? By cleaning up everything and enforcing the ruls set forth by lil.. yea I have a big head.. what you guys who keep complaining do not understand is most everyone who I have talked to about why they left blame it on sales threads. I left for the same reason. This forum used to be a great place to learn and discover new modeling things.. in recent times it became a place everyone sells there crap and nothing else.. so I changed that put it in one spot and you know what people are coming back, people are posting good stuff, the front page isn't half sales crap.. so yes its working. The only policing of who sells is people who only come here for selling. Why let them sell when the are not productive member of lil.. yes if a productive member of a different section come over no prob.. but some newb off he street it sould be watched and/or stopped. Sorry you do not agree with the changes but the greater good of the board is my main concern and the majority like the new board and its pulling back in some old users so I would call it a sucess...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is just exhausting to look at... :uh:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 09:30 PM~20300361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :boink:  :fool2:  :tongue:
> *



um were do ya'll keep getting these pic's of my girlfriend. she don't take pic's like that for me. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 10:42 PM~20300936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> Hay that's my truck,..........................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well not my truck like in i own it, but like in my truck like i would have it. lol :biggrin:*


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 11:14 PM~20300255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now there's some nice inspiration for my ride :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 9 2011, 10:43 PM~20300946
> *this is just exhausting to look at... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMFAO, THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE. LOL :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 9 2011, 09:49 PM~20300993
> *now there's some nice inspiration for my ride  :biggrin:
> *


thats from another club around here where i live he's a cool as dude too 

he hops that car like crazy with 4 batts


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 9 2011, 09:29 PM~20300827
> *Straight to my head? How is that? By cleaning up everything and enforcing the ruls set forth by lil.. yea I have a big head.. what you guys who keep complaining do not understand is most everyone who I have talked to about why they left blame it on sales threads. I left for the same reason. This forum used to be a great place to learn and discover new modeling things.. in recent times it became a place everyone sells there crap and nothing else.. so I changed that put it in one spot and you know what people are coming back, people are posting good stuff, the front page isn't half sales crap.. so yes its working. The only policing of who sells is people who only come here for selling. Why let them sell when the are not productive member of lil.. yes if a productive member of a different section come over no prob.. but some newb off he street it sould be watched and/or stopped. Sorry you do not agree with the changes but the greater good of the board is my main concern and the majority like the new board and its pulling back in some old users so I would call it a sucess...
> *


I know I have no real say in anything being a newb, but Rick, don't sweat the BS. I can't say your doing a great job or a shitty job (I ain't been here long enough to tell the difference) but keep in mind that as soon as someone gains authority (you), it's the easiest thing in the world for others to find fault in what you're doing (only cause they themselves aren't the ones in power). so far you've governed at least one of my threads and it was cause I was at fault for posting what was redundant. if that is what a mod is here for, that you're doing a stand up job. I'm not mad, you did your job, and thank you for doing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## EastSideMuscle

Hi, I know I am the new guy here and that this is completely off topic but I would like to pick people's brains a little. I am the proud owner of American Pit Bull Terriers. These dogs are like my children. I love them all to death. But whenever I walk my dogs, I hear comments from neighbors and passing people as I walk down the street. So I would like to know from my new found, model car building friends--What is your opinion on Pit Bulls?


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Proud owner of 3 American Pit Bull Terriers.* ^^^^


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 9 2011, 10:48 PM~20301399
> *Proud owner of 3 American Pit Bull Terriers.* ^^^^
> *


PUNISH THE DEED NOT THE BREED!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 10:52 PM~20301420
> *PUNISH THE DEED NOT THE BREED!
> *


x2!!!

i have lots of friends with pitbulls and they are rad dogs! its the owners that make the dogs!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## rollindeep408

I love my pit .......to people who hate on the breed are idiots who don't know shit about the breed can kiss my fat ass :fuq:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 11:00 PM~20301084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My homies from individuals puttin it Down


----------



## Hydrohype

Im just writing my name in the sandbox...


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 10:06 PM~20301113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET PICS OF MI RUCCA?!?!? :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 12:49 AM~20301789
> *Im just writing my name in the sandbox...
> *


 :0 :0 

Did you spell it right??


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 9 2011, 11:58 PM~20301822
> *HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET PICS OF MI RUCCA?!?!? :angry:
> *


that one day when you went to go buy that lincoln i went to your house she was home and we had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

lovin this regal right here


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 09:14 PM~20300694
> *my el camino tailgate with a bullet edition sticker
> *


you got your Elco painted? full pics?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 12:28 AM~20301921
> *you got your Elco painted? full pics?
> *


its been painted i just never ever ever really posted pics its gonna get a makeover within the next couple of weeks if i can find a part to get it running


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2011, 12:05 AM~20301842
> *:0  :0
> 
> Did you spell it right??
> *


 :happysad: lol.. not always...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 12:33 AM~20301937
> *its been painted i just never ever ever  really posted pics its gonna get a makeover within the next couple of weeks if i can find a part to get it running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cool color.. will you be rollin soon?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 01:36 AM~20301948
> *:happysad:  lol.. not always...
> *


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3633/363941..._e796e4faf9.jpg


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 12:38 AM~20301956
> *cool color.. will you be rollin soon?
> *


i hope so i gotta try mother chapter in riverside is gonna bust out with a new makeover on a truck that took truck of the year so i wanna try a finish my car so i can take it to the TORRES EMPIRE LA SHOW and represent with them


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle+Apr 10 2011, 01:47 AM~20301389-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I know I am the new guy here and that this is completely off topic but I would like to pick people's brains a little. I am the proud owner of American Pit Bull Terriers. These dogs are like my children. I love them all to death. But whenever I walk my dogs, I hear comments from neighbors and passing people as I walk down the street. So I would like to know from my new found, model car building friends--What is your opinion on Pit Bulls?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EastSideMuscle_@Apr 10 2011, 01:48 AM~20301399
> *Proud owner of 3 American Pit Bull Terriers.* ^^^^
> *


I had one when i was a kid. The only thing that dog harmed was the dirt in the yard. Otherwise he was more tame then the Rat Terrier we had. (Chihuahua size dog)


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 12:42 AM~20301975
> *i hope so i gotta try mother chapter in riverside is gonna bust out with a new makeover on a truck that took truck of the year so i wanna try a finish my car so i can take it to the TORRES EMPIRE LA SHOW and represent with them
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2011, 12:40 AM~20301964
> *http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3633/363941..._e796e4faf9.jpg
> *


ha ha ha... that's Kold man... :uh:


----------



## BODINE

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 12:50 AM~20301994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this is cool, but I like your elco better!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 01:53 AM~20302003
> *this is cool, but I like your elco better!
> *


yup ...elco badass


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 12:53 AM~20302003
> *this is cool, but I like your elco better!
> *


thanks :biggrin: 

on a side note anyone wanna buy a paintball gun :happysad: 










thats better


----------



## sinicle

SHEEEEET SON! didn't know you were rollin like that! :wow: take that elco for a road trip up here, we'll wrap that mutha up! I'm talkin wrinkle pleats, button tuck, mirror tiles, swivel seats!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2011, 12:55 AM~20302006
> *yup ...elco badass
> *


thanks


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 01:00 AM~20302021
> *SHEEEEET SON! didn't know you were rollin like that! :wow:  take that elco for a road trip up here, we'll wrap that mutha up! I'm talkin wrinkle pleats, button tuck, mirror tiles, swivel seats!
> *


 :wow: does want wrinkle and button and mirrors :cheesy:


----------



## sinicle

I was supposed to hit Hanford to see fam for easter but I doubt I'm gonna make it now. I know I told you you'd be better off findin a shop close to you, but after seein pics, I want to wrap it up! :biggrin: I got a whole roll of very rare snow white and even some emerald green automotive grade velour with your name on it!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 01:11 AM~20302043
> *I was supposed to hit Hanford to see fam for easter but I doubt I'm gonna make it now. I know I told you you'd be better off findin a shop close to you, but after seein pics, I want to wrap it up! :biggrin: I got a whole roll of very rare snow white and even some emerald green automotive grade velour with your name on it!
> *


 :fool2: :naughty: hno: damn you far though

quit teasing :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 01:11 AM~20302043
> *I was supposed to hit Hanford to see fam for easter but I doubt I'm gonna make it now. I know I told you you'd be better off findin a shop close to you, but after seein pics, I want to wrap it up! :biggrin: I got a whole roll of very rare snow white and even some emerald green automotive grade velour with your name on it!
> *


nobody does that around here


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 01:19 AM~20302060
> *nobody does that around here
> *


how the fuck does nobody do that around there?!?!? you're right out side Hanford, right? when I was a kid that's what i grew up around down there! it's hasn't changed that much since I left has it?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 01:23 AM~20302071
> *how the fuck does nobody do that around there?!?!? you're right out side Hanford, right? when I was a kid that's what i grew up around down there! it's hasn't changed that much since I left has it?
> *


i havent seen anyone do it like that around here maybe its just the customers but idk 

everyone mostly does leather around here with tubing and buttons no wrinkles though 
and yup right outside hanford


----------



## sinicle

I bet the shops can do it, just nobody asks for it anymore  all the better for you! you can be the new (old) trend setter! :biggrin: bring that shit back! I remember when I was a kid hanging out at Food King checking rides! all my friends older carnals and primos cars that hopped and had traditional (wrinkles and button tuck)interiors. I assume they got it done locally.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 01:31 AM~20302093
> *I bet the shops can do it, just nobody asks for it anymore   all the better for you! you can be the new (old) trend setter! :biggrin: bring that shit back! I remember when I was a kid hanging out at Food King checking rides! all my friends older carnals and primos cars that hopped and had traditional (wrinkles and button tuck)interiors. I assume they got it done locally.
> *


ill ask when i go to get my seats done


----------



## sinicle

damn! you got me missing home! even though the air smells like cow shit and the water smells like sulfur! :uh: I remember when I first moved up here I felt weird, I had never been around so many whites before in my life! :roflmao: I miss going to all my friends homes and not understanding a word of what they're familys were saying. maybe that's why I married a girl from TJ, I feel more comfortable not knowing what the hell people around me are saying! :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 01:40 AM~20302108
> *damn! you got me missing home! even though the air smells like cow shit and the water smells like sulfur! :uh: I remember when I first moved up here I felt weird, I had never been around so many whites before in my life! :roflmao: I miss going to all my friends homes and not understanding a word of what they're familys were saying. maybe that's why I married a girl from TJ, I feel more comfortable not knowing what the hell people around me are saying!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pics of tj girl :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow:
is 700 for a solid 63 vert body and frame a good price? this body has pretty clean floors and trunk..


----------



## sinicle




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 12:29 PM~20303217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Stop holding out. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

got my new gun yesterday... derringer .38 :cheesy:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 09:30 AM~20303219
> *Stop holding out. :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE to hold out, she refuses to become swingers! :wow:








:roflmao:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2011, 12:27 PM~20303214
> *:wow:
> is 700 for a solid 63 vert body and frame a good price? this body has pretty clean floors and trunk..
> *


:yessad: :thumbsup: pics ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 12:43 PM~20303275
> *I HAVE to hold out, she refuses to become swingers! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



LMFAO. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 10 2011, 12:40 PM~20303260
> *got my new gun yesterday... derringer .38 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Did that come with cowboy boots and assless chaps too?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 09:50 AM~20303316
> *Did that come with cowboy boots and assless chaps too?
> *


nope just 2 extra barrels , a set of white grips and another set of wood ones, and some hollow points. its a cool CCW weapon, and a excellent backup to my p-11


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 10 2011, 09:27 AM~20303214-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> is 700 for a solid 63 vert body and frame a good price? this body has pretty clean floors and trunk..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics, but you just mentioning it i would jump on it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 09:43 AM~20303275
> *I HAVE to hold out, she refuses to become swingers! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 09:29 AM~20303217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes hott !!! :naughty:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 10:10 AM~20303437
> *shes hott !!! :naughty:
> *


:yes:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 10:10 AM~20303437
> *shes hott !!! :naughty:
> *


THANKS! :biggrin: still not too sure what she's doing with me :dunno: :biggrin: her family says she's with me to keep in touch with her mexican roots! :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 10:16 AM~20303460
> *THANKS! :biggrin:  still not too sure what she's doing with me :dunno:  :biggrin: her family says she's with me to keep in touch with her mexican roots! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

was she born here ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 10 2011, 01:08 PM~20303424
> *nope just 2 extra barrels , a set of white grips and another set of wood ones, and some hollow points. its a cool CCW weapon, and a excellent backup to my p-11
> *



I have heard allot of bad feedback from the Kel-Tec handguns. Have you had any problems with yours?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 10:27 AM~20303509
> *I have heard allot of bad feedback from the Kel-Tec handguns. Have you had any problems with yours?
> *


none, i was told by the original owner that it misfired everyonce in a while, but ive put 400 rounds through it with no problems whatsoever. i am confident in the gun 110%, if i wasnt, i wouldnt own and carry it.. just like any gun, you have to keep it cleaned and oiled properly.  

heres my other 2.... :cheesy: 


the sig 40, kandy red over gold...



















taurus 45 indigo blue with ice pearl...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> none, i was told by the original owner that it misfired everyonce in a while, but ive put 400 rounds through it with no problems whatsoever. i am confident in the gun 110%, if i wasnt, i wouldnt own and carry it.. just like any gun, you have to keep it cleaned and oiled properly.
> 
> 
> :werd:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 09:43 AM~20303275
> *I HAVE to hold out, she refuses to become swingers! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 cool picture,, she is very pretty, she looks happy.. you look like you just got off 
from the plane from jolly ole England, (cheery Oh,, old Chap) lol...

Does she have any older female relative's that want to take a trip to southern 
California some day a little Husband shopping? let me know.. :biggrin: 

(another morning in the sandbox)


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 12:13 PM~20304012
> *cool picture,, she is very pretty, she looks happy.. you look like you just got off
> from the plane from jolly ole England,  (cheery Oh,, old Chap) lol...
> 
> Does she have any older female relative's that want to take a trip to southern
> California some day a little Husband shopping? let me know.. :biggrin:
> 
> (another morning in the sandbox)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hydro you a fool :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 12:21 PM~20304045
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hydro you a fool  :biggrin:
> *


 yea I do kid around alot.. But I was'nt joking just now... I have a strong feeling 
that if my old ass ever gets Married? It's gonna be with somebody who was not 
born in the US..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 12:27 PM~20304071
> *yea I do kid around alot..  But I was'nt joking just now...  I have a strong feeling
> that if my old ass ever gets Married? It's gonna be with somebody who was not
> born in the US..
> *


asia or mexico :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 03:47 PM~20304170
> *asia or mexico  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:03 PM~20304235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: best movie ever....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:03 PM~20304235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 12:47 PM~20304170
> *asia or mexico  :biggrin:
> *


 I'm thinking somewhere from south america? maybe Cuba, Puerto Rico. 
El Salvador, Nicaragua, I guess it's possible?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 02:27 PM~20304573
> *I'm thinking somewhere from south america?  maybe Cuba,  Puerto Rico.
> El Salvador, Nicaragua,  I guess it's possible?
> *


sexy ass girls from all those places just hope shes not part of the drug cartel hno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what my old grand national looked like before i bought it..








and i found a few g bodies today, this one caught my eye in specific.. dude wants 1500 for it and im like :nono: 








































i just want the clip off of it for mine..


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 10:20 AM~20303481
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> was she born here ?
> *


nah, she was born and raised in TJ. the rest of her family is from Guadalajara. she moved to SD when she was 18.


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 12:13 PM~20304012
> *cool picture,, she is very pretty, she looks happy.. you look like you just got off
> from the plane from jolly ole England,  (cheery Oh,, old Chap) lol...
> 
> Does she have any older female relative's that want to take a trip to southern
> California some day a little Husband shopping? let me know.. :biggrin:
> 
> (another morning in the sandbox)
> *


haha! I do know that one of her older sisters is trying to get citizenship.... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 04:05 PM~20304956
> *nah, she was born and raised in TJ. the rest of her family is from Guadalajara. she moved to SD when she was 18.
> *


she younger than you ?


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 10 2011, 04:09 PM~20304971
> *she younger than you ?
> *


yeah, by 6yrs. she'll be 30 this Aug.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 04:07 PM~20304963
> *haha! I do know that one of her older sisters is trying to get citizenship.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

there you go hydro


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 04:10 PM~20304982
> *yeah, by 6yrs. she'll be 30 this Aug.
> *


well i guess ill be heading to tj for Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 04:07 PM~20304963
> *haha! I do know that one of her older sisters is trying to get citizenship.... :biggrin:
> *


Sold! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Scur-rape-init

I know it's been posted before but DAMN!!! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 10 2011, 07:05 PM~20306025
> *I know it's been posted before but DAMN!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats is sexy!! like sinicle's chic!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2011, 05:16 PM~20304755
> *what my old grand national looked like before i bought it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i found a few g bodies today, this one caught my eye in specific.. dude wants 1500 for it and im like :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just want the clip off of it for mine..
> *


On the same road


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 10 2011, 10:47 AM~20303614
> *none, i was told by the original owner that it misfired everyonce in a while, but ive put 400 rounds through it with no problems whatsoever. i am confident in the gun 110%, if i wasnt, i wouldnt own and carry  it.. just like any gun, you have to keep it cleaned and oiled properly.
> 
> heres my other 2.... :cheesy:
> the sig 40, kandy red over gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taurus 45 indigo blue with ice pearl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful guns, my dude. I have a Ruger P90 that I would love to paint a metallic green. Any suggestions on what paint I should use and what the process is?


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 10 2011, 07:27 PM~20306206
> *:0 thats is sexy!! like sinicle's chic!! :biggrin:
> *


haha! thanks hock, I'll pass on the comp


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2011, 03:16 PM~20304755
> *what my old grand national looked like before i bought it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i found a few g bodies today, this one caught my eye in specific.. dude wants 1500 for it and im like :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just want the clip off of it for mine..
> *


Very nice GN, my dude. And my Cutty was in better condition than that when I bought it and I only paid 800 for it.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 10 2011, 07:05 PM~20306025
> *I know it's been posted before but DAMN!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats clean i wanna build a resin one of these


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Mine right now runs fantastic, needs cosmetics a little but is great running...for 500. Gonna paint it, redo the front seats and sell it for maybe 3k. Then buy that one and repaint it and sell It also for 3k...


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Yeah, mine was solid when I bought it and had a smooth running 307 in it. That one looked a bit rough for 15...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

He's got a GP up there too for 300, and like 3 57 Bel airs, one in pristine condition..


----------



## EastSideMuscle

I would go with the GP. I dont see many of them here in Ohio.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I may go look at it, I was in a rush today and didn't get to go see it.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2011, 08:04 PM~20306563
> *He's got a GP up there too for 300, and like 3 57 Bel airs, one in pristine condition..
> *


:0 how much for the bel airs ? take pics


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 10 2011, 07:49 PM~20306416
> *Beautiful guns, my dude. I have a Ruger P90 that I would love to paint a metallic green. Any suggestions on what paint I should use and what the process is?
> *


use a good high quality automotive tape to mask anything that is not on the outer surface of the gun. any serial numbers must be masked off so as not to be covered in paint. i use regular basecoat clearcoat finishes applied with a detail gin, you have to use the lightest and thinnest coats possible .any excess build up on the slide or around the guide rod will create problems .


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 10 2011, 09:21 PM~20307411
> *use a good high quality automotive tape to mask anything that is not on the outer surface of the gun. any serial numbers must be masked off so as not to be covered in paint. i use regular basecoat clearcoat finishes applied with a detail gin, you have to use the lightest and thinnest coats possible .any excess build up on the slide or around the guide rod will create problems .
> *


Thank you, my dude. I'll get the paint while I'm at work tomorrow and try my hand at it. Let's hope I dont fukk up my gun..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 04:07 PM~20304963
> *haha! I do know that one of her older sisters is trying to get citizenship.... :biggrin:
> *


 Hey that could work for both of us, I have been getting use to the idea 
that i will never settle down, After so many years of trying so hard to be 
part of a couple, and failing every time.? I finally threw in towel and gave up completely,, But no man really wants to grow old all alone.. 
But I thats life.. :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

I washed my car today for the first time in about 3 weeks, right before the sun
went down.. then i went to the 99 cents store for my mom... just to have something 
to do...


----------



## hocknberry

here is my sig im gonna give hockenberry for 2 johan caddies!!
the sig 40, kandy red over gold...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 11 2011, 01:43 AM~20308155
> *I washed my car today for the first time in about 3 weeks,  right before the sun
> went down.. then i went to the 99 cents store for my mom... just to have something
> to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm in your will, right nephew????  :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 10:43 PM~20308155
> *I washed my car today for the first time in about 3 weeks,  right before the sun
> went down.. then i went to the 99 cents store for my mom... just to have something
> to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant get enough of this car very clean


----------



## darkside customs

Im hella fuckin pissed right now.... My girl has been having a coworker make sexual advances towards her and shes complained to her supervisor about this fool.... He knows where she parks at work also... which means he knows what car she drives....
So tonite she comes home with a flat bed pulling up with our Blazer on the back with 2 flat tires on the driver side.....Cant prove for a fact its him, until they view the camera that is at the door to the parking garage at her work, but I swear to god, Im so pissed that I just wanna go down there and have him stare down the barrel of my gun.... Im even tempted to hit up a couple homies down here in Tijuana and have them roll with me down there and wait for his ass to get off work and fuck his shit all up....


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 11 2011, 04:59 PM~20308697
> *Im hella fuckin pissed right now.... My girl has been having a coworker make sexual advances towards her and shes complained to her supervisor about this fool.... He knows where she parks at work also... which means he knows what car she drives....
> So tonite she comes home with a flat bed pulling up with our Blazer on the back with 2 flat tires on the driver side.....Cant prove for a fact its him, until they view the camera that is at the door to the parking garage at her work, but I swear to god, Im so pissed that I just wanna go down there and have him stare down the barrel of my gun.... Im even tempted to hit up a couple homies down here in Tijuana and have them roll with me down there and wait for his ass to get off work and fuck his shit all up....
> *



Theres some assholes in this world bro! But dont make choices you dont want to regret later on in life!


----------



## darkside customs

:machinegun:


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 11 2011, 12:15 AM~20308787
> *I understand that bro, but hes already made 2 violations...
> 1. Tryin to fuck my girl
> 2. Fucking with my personal things...
> 
> My girl is super fuckin cool....
> And fuckin smart as hell.... She has his personal info on file on her computer at work........ which has his full name and addy....
> Gonna get it first thing tomorrow and pay his ass a fuckin visit....Im not gonna shoot him or nothing... not tryin to go to prison in TJ, but I will be usin that gun of mine to pistol whip the hell outta him..... I put that on my mothers grave.....
> He just entered a whole new level by doin what he did with my ride and with the sexual advances towards my lady....
> *


I feel you, my dude. I had something similar happen to me.. You have a right to pay ol' boy a visit IMO..


----------



## darkside customs

:angry:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 10 2011, 11:59 PM~20308697
> *Im hella fuckin pissed right now.... My girl has been having a coworker make sexual advances towards her and shes complained to her supervisor about this fool.... He knows where she parks at work also... which means he knows what car she drives....
> So tonite she comes home with a flat bed pulling up with our Blazer on the back with 2 flat tires on the driver side.....Cant prove for a fact its him, until they view the camera that is at the door to the parking garage at her work, but I swear to god, Im so pissed that I just wanna go down there and have him stare down the barrel of my gun.... Im even tempted to hit up a couple homies down here in Tijuana and have them roll with me down there and wait for his ass to get off work and fuck his shit all up....
> *


 Jame's. He fucked up for sure.. And its okay to vent..
( If thats all it is?) I am the last person to tell you to not seek satisfaction?
But use your head man... stop talking about it on an open forum or any where else!
and make sure you have a movie stub and plenty of witness's that can place you and your girl at the theater around the same time, the authorities say his
head got split open!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wow:


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 11 2011, 12:31 AM~20308847
> *Yea, but check this shit out homie....
> Im with my girl right now and shes tellin me all this shit hes said to her....
> Dude use to work in a funeral home and use to cremate the bodies that were brought in.... and if he didnt get a donation from the family at the beginning, he would take a fire poker and shove it in the corpse eye, or nostril, or even their ass....
> I know that sounds crazy, but this dude is makin me think he is a psycho ass stalker that might try to hurt my girl....
> *


Your best might be to just call the cops and tell them everything she is telling you. Tell them you fear for your life or something and they may look into it and pick the cat up. Then give them the proof of him destroying your property and see if you can press charges.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 12:43 AM~20308877
> *Your best might be to just call the cops and tell them everything she is telling you. Tell them you fear for your life or something and they may look into it and pick the cat up. Then give them the proof of him destroying your property and see if you can press charges.
> *


I dont know the guy.... I do think he would try to hurt my lady though.... He doesnt even know me..... Never met him..... But he is a sick mafucka....
My girl was scared to tell me anything because she know what kinda temper I have and my past......


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 11 2011, 12:47 AM~20308888
> *I dont know the guy.... I do think he would try to hurt my lady though.... He doesnt even know me..... Never met him..... But he is a sick mafucka....
> My girl was scared to tell me anything because she know what kinda temper I have and my past......
> *


You can tell them you fear for her safety and see what they do about it. They're cops. Isn't it their job to protect up uphold the law or whatever they say at the beginning of their crumby TV shows?


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 11 2011, 12:31 AM~20308853
> *Jame's. He fucked up for sure..  And its okay to vent..
> ( If thats all it is?) I am the last person to tell you to not seek satisfaction?
> But use your head man...  stop talking about it on an open forum or any where else!
> and make sure you have a movie stub and plenty of witness's that can place you and your girl at the theater around the same time, the authorities  say his
> head got split open!
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## pancho1969

Question for builders that use urethan clears or maybe any clears with hardeners.
How do u avoid the hardener goin bad since such small amout is used at a time?


----------



## darkside customs

:angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

can you use nail polish over spay paint ? like brush it on ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

this a bad mutha right here


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 11 2011, 11:32 AM~20311188
> *this a bad mutha right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 11 2011, 12:05 PM~20311011
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happened


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 11 2011, 11:32 AM~20311188
> *this a bad mutha right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 11 2011, 11:05 AM~20311011
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn James, that shit is bad. Thanks for callin me & tellin me wtf went on.. thats just some shady ass shit right there.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 01:04 PM~20310999
> *Question for builders that use urethan clears or maybe any clears with hardeners.
> How do u avoid the hardener goin bad since such small amout is used at a time?
> *


I've never had mine go bad on me. I have heard that it does go bad, but the one I have now I've had for about a year and it still works good cause I just used it the other day. :dunno:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 11:04 AM~20310999
> *Question for builders that use urethan clears or maybe any clears with hardeners.
> How do u avoid the hardener goin bad since such small amout is used at a time?
> *


all depends on how its stored... i had some go bad on me and gel up in like 2 months, if the container is air tight, you should not have a problem. i get my urethane clear for 40 a quart so its not a huge deal if the hardener goes bad. all tho i have not asked my buddy if he is just able to get the hardener


----------



## sinicle

so I'm bored at home and threw on "on demand" and found a movie called "the human centipede". I think I was better off just being bored.......


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 11 2011, 02:39 PM~20312320
> *so I'm bored at home and threw on "on demand" and found a movie called "the human centipede". I think I was better off just being bored.......
> *


 lol :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 11 2011, 12:55 PM~20311996-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had mine go bad on me. I have heard that it does go bad, but the one I have now I've had for about a year and it still works good cause I just used it the other day.  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-richphotos_@Apr 11 2011, 01:11 PM~20312092
> *all depends on how its stored... i had some go bad on me and gel up in like 2 months, if the container is air tight, you should not have a problem. i get my urethane clear for 40 a quart so its not a huge deal if the hardener goes bad. all tho i have not asked my buddy if he is just able to get the hardener
> *


Thanks for the info fellas it looked good. So I sprayed some hope it works :x:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 03:12 PM~20312547
> *Thanks for the info fellas it looked good. So I sprayed some hope it works :x:
> *


pictures?


----------



## sinicle

so I'm at the end of "the human centipede" and all I can say is WOW! what a shitty flic!!!! and I pride myself on loving shitty flics. but the only saving grace to this turd is that there is titties and the only hot chic spends the rest of her life in the middle of a threesome......


----------



## rollindeep408

Just cause activated looks good don't mean it is it's not like milk and clumps up it can go bad out of date and you mix it in your clear and your clear will stay soft and no dry


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 11 2011, 03:39 PM~20312723
> *so I'm at the end of "the human centipede" and all I can say is WOW! what a shitty flic!!!! and I pride myself on loving shitty flics. but the only saving grace to this turd is that there is titties and the only hot chic spends the rest of her life in the middle of a threesome......
> *


haha my sister told me about that movie she said it was wierd and nasty :0


----------



## dig_derange

here's some wierd & nasty for ya.. hilarious tho mostly :biggrin: 






LOL: " I take a piece of shit car & lower the motherfucker, I put some 18" rims on the motherfucker!"...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 11 2011, 03:53 PM~20312811
> *here's some wierd & nasty for ya.. hilarious tho mostly  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL: " I take a piece of shit car & lower the motherfucker, I put some 18" rims on the motherfucker!"...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

best video ive seen this week that fool got a big ass fro 

kinda catchy too :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 11 2011, 03:53 PM~20312811
> *here's some wierd & nasty for ya.. hilarious tho mostly  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL: " I take a piece of shit car & lower the motherfucker, I put some 18" rims on the motherfucker!"...
> *


THAT'S THE MUTHA FUKIN JAM RITE THERRRR!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 11 2011, 01:32 PM~20311188
> *this a bad mutha right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2011, 05:16 PM~20304755
> *what my old grand national looked like before i bought it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i found a few g bodies today, this one caught my eye in specific.. dude wants 1500 for it and im like :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just want the clip off of it for mine..
> *


Went back out there today... pics in a few, got quite a few..


----------



## phatras

Guys got my answer on the sales.. All the "businesses" who sell on here will keep there threads for now.. So the decal guys and resin guys can keep the treads but the threads will be moved in the near future.. They will be relocated to the classified section.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah theyre out of order i know..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

down the street


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 11 2011, 04:34 PM~20313069
> *Guys got my answer on the sales.. All the "businesses" who sell on here will keep there threads for now.. So the decal guys and resin guys can keep the treads but the threads will be moved in the near future.. They will be relocated to the classified section.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...SES+HOUSE+RESIN :happysad:


----------



## phatras

Ill move it when the time comes. Its going to the main classifieds not the model one..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is horse shit, being a poor nikka with like no hours!
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/2314177076.html


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wow: 
<-----he's jealous of you right now 

prices ???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what you interested in?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 11 2011, 06:06 PM~20313744
> *what you interested in?
> *


the bel airs and the training day six fo :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 11 2011, 06:03 PM~20313718
> *Ill move it when the time comes. Its going to the main classifieds not the model one..
> *


so im confused as shit now rick, you locked the threads, they are moving but model related stuff will be going out the window to general classifieds with other random assorted bullshit? why not just unlock them and move them to model classifieds?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha the 4 aint for sale yet, less i go up to her with some dough... but both 57s? or the 56 too


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 11 2011, 06:11 PM~20313792
> *haha the 4 aint for sale yet, less i go up to her with some dough... but both 57s? or the 56 too
> *


all of them


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

are you serious? PM me


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 11 2011, 07:11 PM~20313789
> *so im confused as shit now rick, you locked the threads, they are moving but model related stuff will be going out the window to general classifieds with other random assorted bullshit? why not just unlock them and move them to model classifieds?
> *


The model classifieds are for general stuff people are selling.. Its a single thread. I can not move 5 peoples entire threads into it and it still be shop able.. The classified thread here is meant to be a simple short term way to sell a few things not run a business from. Hence the reason it will get trimmed every few weeks. 

The people running a 'business" their threads will be moved to a sub section of regular classifieds after Gary does a little rearranging. None of the sale threads are moving except for the people who run a "business" aka, you, trend, j, hackshack, and the like.. The other ones will remain locked and unused..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Went to my dad's house this weekend.. snapped some pics of his vert cutty and tre wagon :biggrin: 
















all blk everything








i want him to juice the wagon but he said he 52 yrs old and "just wants to cruise lol"


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Holy shit. Once in a lifetime chance folks. Rick is selling wheels in the classifieds thread. Get them while they last.


----------



## darkside customs

LMAO


----------



## Esoteric

fuck work goin back to school and get paid to learn


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 11 2011, 02:28 PM~20312663-->
> 
> 
> 
> pictures?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> Just a test body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur 65's hood hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Apr 11 2011, 02:44 PM~20312749
> *Just cause activated looks good don't mean it is it's not like milk and clumps up it can go bad out of date and you mix it in your clear and your clear will stay soft and no dry
> *


 :x: hope it work :x:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 11 2011, 08:39 PM~20314058
> *Holy shit. Once in a lifetime chance folks. Rick is selling wheels in the classifieds thread. Get them while they last.
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 08:55 PM~20314237
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Just a test body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur 65's hood hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x: hope it work :x:
> *



Love the caddy


----------



## EastSideMuscle

When did it become so difficult to find and buy a car? Jesus Christ. I'm not even being picky.
~Elijah


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 07:06 PM~20314356
> *When did it become so difficult to find and buy a car? Jesus Christ. I'm not even being picky.
> ~Elijah
> *


????????? spam?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2011, 10:18 PM~20314398
> *????????? spam?
> *




doesnt he have a build thread?

and if it was spam, wouldnt there be a link in his sig. to click on?........... just sayin!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 09:55 PM~20314237
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Just a test body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur 65's hood hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x: hope it work :x:
> *



Hey pancho, is that a revell caddy escalade? If so and you're just going to pitch it, I'll take it off your hands when you're done. :biggrin: Let me know.  Just need from the back of the cab up to the front really........ LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Apr 11 2011, 09:53 PM~20314223-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck work goin back to school and get paid to learn
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 10:06 PM~20314356
> *When did it become so difficult to find and buy a car? Jesus Christ. I'm not even being picky.
> ~Elijah
> *



How is it any different then your random BS? :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:inout:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 11 2011, 10:23 PM~20314429
> *How is it any different then your random BS?  :dunno:
> *





truth!


----------



## EastSideMuscle

I'm sorry everyone. I didnt know I cant post stuff like that. Just needed to vent a little and drum up some conversation. I am sorry. 
~Elijah


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 PM~20314474
> *I'm sorry everyone. I didnt know I cant post stuff like that. Just needed to vent a little and  drum up some conversation. I am sorry.
> ~Elijah
> *



Dont be sorry. You can post whatever you want here bro.  You aint doing nothing wrong..... 

You'll come to realise that Esostowic is a fuckin retard with too much money, and not enough people to wipe his own ass. It's called random off topic, so post what you need to


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 06:29 PM~20314474
> *I'm sorry everyone. I didnt know I cant post stuff like that. Just needed to vent a little and  drum up some conversation. I am sorry.
> ~Elijah
> *


Nothin wrong with it that's what this bs thread is for :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2011, 07:20 PM~20314405
> *doesnt he have a build thread?
> 
> and if it was spam, wouldnt there be a link in his sig. to click on?........... just sayin!
> *


tru tru its just weird he posted his name in the post looked like spam to me


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 PM~20314474
> *I'm sorry everyone. I didnt know I cant post stuff like that. Just needed to vent a little and  drum up some conversation. I am sorry.
> ~Elijah
> *




naw bro................ your all good! post away!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 11 2011, 09:31 PM~20314496
> *Dont be sorry. You can post whatever you want here bro.  You aint doing nothing wrong.....
> 
> You'll come to realise that Esostowic is a fuckin retard with too much money, and not enough people to wipe his own ass. It's called random off topic, so post what you need to
> *


ohhh theres quite a few folks on here with TOO MUCH MONEY, especially for model shit... ida bought a 66 and had it painted with a new motor as much as some people spend in 4 months.


----------



## lbk41chev

stupid question. where is the chevrolet room. I am new to this site. Trying to find some info.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2011, 09:34 PM~20314535
> *imma blow this bitch up then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...and then rick will blow up the ban button.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Apr 11 2011, 07:31 PM~20314496-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be sorry. You can post whatever you want here bro.  You aint doing nothing wrong.....
> 
> You'll come to realise that Esostowic is a fuckin retard with too much money, and not enough people to wipe his own ass. *It's called random off topic, so post what you need to *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 11 2011, 07:35 PM~20314539
> *...and then rick will blow up the ban button.
> *


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Thanks, my dudes. I really aint looking to step on any toes or upset anyone. I adding my name at the end..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 07:41 PM~20314612
> *Thanks, my dudes. I really aint looking to step on any toes or upset anyone. I adding my name at the end..
> *


nah i just thought shit was weird leave it to some other dumbass to get sandy about it. what shit you lookin for?


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2011, 07:44 PM~20314639
> *nah i just thought shit was weird leave it to some other dumbass to get sandy about it. what shit you lookin for?
> *


I'm looking for a car to drive. After wrecking the Cutty, I had to borrow my mom's car till I can find another car.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 07:47 PM~20314665
> *I'm looking for a car to drive. After wrecking the Cutty, I had to borrow my mom's car till I can find another car.
> *


they easy if youre looking for another cutty, unless youre in the midwest then its rocket science to find one that isnt all busted up and doesnt cost 6000


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 11 2011, 12:59 AM~20308697
> *Im hella fuckin pissed right now.... My girl has been having a coworker make sexual advances towards her and shes complained to her supervisor about this fool.... He knows where she parks at work also... which means he knows what car she drives....
> So tonite she comes home with a flat bed pulling up with our Blazer on the back with 2 flat tires on the driver side.....Cant prove for a fact its him, until they view the camera that is at the door to the parking garage at her work, but I swear to god, Im so pissed that I just wanna go down there and have him stare down the barrel of my gun.... Im even tempted to hit up a couple homies down here in Tijuana and have them roll with me down there and wait for his ass to get off work and fuck his shit all up....
> *


I had the same situation a few months back. and I confronted the fucker, and told him that if he didnt back off, i would come to work with a ballbat and re-arrange his shit. He didnt take the hint.... he would try to tickle her, and poke her in the side when she walked by, and got her number off a work form and started texting her and creeping her out. 

.....SO I pulled up in the caddy out front and walked through the store with an aluminum bat over my shoulder, walking tall style. I dragged him out of the store by his jacket. and when we got outside he was crying, and said" what are you gonna do with the bat..... beat me" to which i replied " no, its for you to defend yourself" at which point i flipped the bat and handed him the handle end.... he was shaking so bad that he couldnt even pick it up. I was in his face yelling at him, so close that i could have kissed him..... he walked inside and quit on the spot, crying.

a couple days later cops knocked on my door, saying that I threatened him, and all this bullshit. I found out where his new job was, and talked to him again...... he dropped everything and we havent heard from him since.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 11 2011, 07:56 PM~20314755
> *
> 
> .....SO I pulled up in the caddy out front  and walked through the store with an aluminum bat over my shoulder, walking tall style. I dragged him out of the store by his jacket. and when we got outside he was crying, and said" what are you gonna do with the bat..... beat me" to which i replied " no, its for you to defend yourself" at which point i flipped the bat and handed him the handle end.... he was shaking so bad that he couldnt even pick it up. I was in his face yelling at him, so close that i could have kissed him..... he walked inside and quit on the spot, crying.
> 
> 
> *


the most epic thing i have read here in a loooong time.....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 11 2011, 07:53 PM~20314732
> *x2
> *


buy all the ones you looking at and make a mutt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

but you did forget the no **** after the kissing part...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 11 2011, 09:57 PM~20314777
> *but you did forget the no **** after the kissing part...
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2011, 09:57 PM~20314773
> *buy all the ones you looking at and make a mutt
> *


trying to


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2011, 07:52 PM~20314721
> *they easy if youre looking for another cutty, unless youre in the midwest then its rocket science to find one that isnt all busted up and doesnt cost 6000
> *


Cutty's actually seem few and far between in my neck of the woods. But I'm not looking for another Cutlass. I'm looking for something a little smaller and faster.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 11 2011, 09:59 PM~20314794
> *trying to
> *


in the end its just for a few GNs...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 07:59 PM~20314798
> *Cutty's actually seem few and far between in my neck of the woods. But I'm not looking for another Cutlass. I'm looking for something a little smaller and faster.
> *


i was lookin for a while but if i do buy a G body its gonna come from Texas or Arizona, people here want way too much and theyre all fucked up one way or another

look at this shit for example, for that money youre better off dropping the money on used a Charger 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/2316965970.html

small and fast get a E 36


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2011, 10:03 PM~20314834
> *i was lookin for a while but if i do buy a G body its gonna come from Texas or Arizona, people here want way too much and theyre all fucked up one way or another
> 
> look at this shit for example, for that money youre better off dropping the money on used a Charger
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/2316965970.html
> 
> small and fast get a E 36
> *


parts cost an arm and a leg for BMWs though,, if not id buy one


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2011, 08:03 PM~20314834
> *i was lookin for a while but if i do buy a G body its gonna come from Texas or Arizona, people here want way too much and theyre all fucked up one way or another
> 
> look at this shit for example, for that money youre better off dropping the money on used a Charger
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/2316965970.html
> 
> small and fast get a E 36
> *


I was looking to get an Eclipse or a Civic. Something like that.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 08:09 PM~20314901
> *I was looking to get an Eclipse or a Civic. Something like that.
> *


  im sure the japs will thank you ,the rest of us think you are an asshole. BUY AMERICAN!!!!


----------



## EastSideMuscle

What I REALLY want is a 89-95 Ford Taurus SHO. Long story but I love those cars. Just cant find a decent one in my price range.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 08:22 PM~20315016
> *What I REALLY want is a 89-95 Ford Taurus SHO. Long story but I love those cars. Just cant find a decent one in my price range.
> *


THOSE ARE AMERICAN MADE (MOSTLY) AND DECENTLY PRICED RIGHT NOW. IVE SEEN A FEW OF THEM AROUND, AND WITH THE FLOOR SHIFT AND BUCKETS, YOU ALMOST THINK YOU ARE IN A SPORTS CAR, NOT A 4 DOOR ECONOBOX....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 11 2011, 08:06 PM~20314859-->
> 
> 
> 
> parts cost an arm and a leg for BMWs though,, if not id buy one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really and they run forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 11 2011, 08:17 PM~20314960
> * im sure the japs will thank you ,the rest of us think you are an asshole. BUY AMERICAN!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we dont have anything good when it comes to small and fast Mexico got that bad ass for focus but for us we get stuck with a lame ass cobalt
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EastSideMuscle_@Apr 11 2011, 08:22 PM~20315016
> *What I REALLY want is a 89-95 Ford Taurus SHO. Long story but I love those cars. Just cant find a decent one in my price range.
> *


5 speed


----------



## EastSideMuscle

My mom has owned 5 over the years and I love em. They're also pretty damn fast (They were used for cop cars). I just have to find one.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 12:04 PM~20310999
> *Question for builders that use urethan clears or maybe any clears with hardeners.
> How do u avoid the hardener goin bad since such small amout is used at a time?
> *


It has a self life for about a year. Really nothing you can do too stop it.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 11 2011, 08:32 PM~20315964
> *It has a self life for about a year. Really nothing you can do too stop it.
> *


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Anybody see Pawn Stars. They were selling a 86 Regal wired down and kool paint job. The vato changed the V6 to a V8 .Chumly added three grand and lifted it.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2011, 08:03 PM~20314834
> *i was lookin for a while but if i do buy a G body its gonna come from Texas or Arizona, people here want way too much and theyre all fucked up one way or another
> 
> look at this shit for example, for that money youre better off dropping the money on used a Charger
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/2316965970.html
> 
> small and fast get a E 36
> *


 :happysad: ESO...i thought you were in florida!? why you keep on jumpin back to the chi town stuff?! didn't you "move on" from chicago?! WHERE YOU REALLY AT FOOL?! and what happened to my marker pic i sent you of my truck?! hit me on a PM playa!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 11 2011, 10:52 PM~20314721
> *they easy if youre looking for another cutty, unless youre in the midwest then its rocket science to find one that isnt all busted up and doesnt cost 6000
> *


False. I paid 2700 for mine that was all original. Not lifted, Not juiced. With 34,000 miles on it. There on CL all day long here. 2000-5000 can get you a clean cutty in Michigan. Regals and Malibu's are a little more hard to come by. Monte SS are in between but mostly owned by old dudes that think there gold mines. :uh: or dipshits that lift them and put big ass wheels on them. My thoughts were always hell i'll buy the damn donk. Drop it back down to original stance, sell the big ass ghetto wheels and make my money back.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 06:32 PM~20313985
> *Went to my dad's house this weekend.. snapped some pics of his vert cutty and tre wagon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all blk everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want him to juice the wagon but he said he 52 yrs old and "just wants to cruise lol"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 God i love the 63...



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 06:55 PM~20314237
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Just a test body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur 65's hood hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x: hope it work :x:
> *


 hell yea... :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Don't know if anyone here watches pawn stars on the history channel, but tonight's episode was pretty good. A dude brought in an 86 regal done up pretty nice, gold rims, paint, pinstripes and caddy pillowtop interior. Chumlee ended up buying and having counts customs juice and was hitting switches at the end.


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 11 2011, 11:59 PM~20317097
> *Don't know if anyone here watches pawn stars on the history channel, but tonight's episode was pretty good. A dude brought in an 86 regal done up pretty nice, gold rims, paint, pinstripes and caddy pillowtop interior. Chumlee ended up buying and having counts customs juice and was hitting switches at the end.
> *


I got it recorded on the DVR. About to watch it now.


----------



## BODINE

anyone else gettin Black ops server down?


WTF ...lol


be glad when medern warfare 3 gets here


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 12 2011, 02:39 AM~20317421
> *anyone else gettin Black ops server down?
> WTF ...lol
> be glad when medern warfare 3 gets here
> *


played all 6 games shits too repetitive i try to play and i cant it sucks i was on 9th prestige, now i just let my dad play he's on 14th prestige now 

cant wait for GEARS OF WAR 3 THOUGH !!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Steelers lover. Just for Jeff. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 11 2011, 09:54 PM~20316217
> *:happysad: ESO...i thought you were in florida!? why you keep on jumpin back to the chi town stuff?! didn't you "move on" from chicago?! WHERE YOU REALLY AT FOOL?! and what happened to my marker pic i sent you of my truck?! hit me on a PM playa!
> *


went back to chi but its not permanent i got a temp job in the mean time and and my god parents offered to pay me to go back to school so im gonna finish up my 3D drafting and design degree.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 12 2011, 04:39 AM~20317421
> *anyone else gettin Black ops server down?
> WTF ...lol
> be glad when medern warfare 3 gets here
> *


They're getting everything ready for the new map pack.  

http://www.callofduty.com/intel/456


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 07:41 AM~20317977
> *went back to chi but its not permanent i got a temp job in the mean time and and my god parents offered to pay me to go back to school so im gonna finish up my 3D drafting and design degree.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

to everyone that has a fb and was my friend on there sorry that a link i didnt understand got sent to ur fb and put a pic or wat ever of u on there i deleted my account altogether im sorry for my fuck up Deuces76


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 12 2011, 11:20 AM~20319778
> *to everyone that has a fb and was my friend on there sorry that a link i didnt understand got sent to ur fb and put a pic or wat ever of u on there i deleted my account altogether im sorry for my fuck up Deuces76
> *


Nothing new for fb to have viruses.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123

:wow:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 05:45 AM~20317646
> *played all 6 games shits too repetitive i try  to play and i cant it sucks i was on 9th prestige, now i just let my dad play  he's on 14th prestige now
> 
> cant wait for GEARS OF WAR 3 THOUGH !!!
> *


i dont like black ops near as much as warfare 2 , waiting for warfae 3


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2011, 06:13 AM~20317886
> *Steelers lover. Just for Jeff. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I hope to God, that guy got some payback on that tramp?

If somebody bust out my windows/ that's like assaulting a member of my family!
and that behaver must have repercussions! with extreme prejudice ..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 10:48 AM~20320000
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123
> 
> :wow:
> *


After seeing these...I feel like making a bunch of them and selling them on Ebay :wow:


----------



## HOT IN READY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2011, 06:13 AM~20317886
> *Steelers lover. Just for Jeff. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: DAM............................................


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 12 2011, 02:52 PM~20320021
> *I hope to God, that guy got some payback on that tramp?
> 
> If somebody bust out my windows/ that's like assaulting a member of my family!
> and that behaver must have repercussions! with extreme prejudice ..
> *






i bet that broad would fuck you up markie :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2011, 06:13 AM~20317886
> *Steelers lover. Just for Jeff. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CRAZY BITCH WAS JUST CASUAL AS FUCK ABOUT IT TOO :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2011, 03:01 PM~20320079
> *i bet that broad would fuck you up markie :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Poor caddy was already beat to hell before she busted out the chair.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I can understand bumping good topics that are being used that have been knocked down a couple pages. But is it really necessary to bump old topics that are not being used and or updated.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 12 2011, 11:51 AM~20320015
> *i dont like black ops near as much as warfare 2 , waiting for warfae 3
> *


i like MW2 TOO but when you get to the last prestige it gets boring quick


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 12 2011, 11:54 AM~20320039
> *After seeing these...I feel like making a bunch of them and selling them on Ebay :wow:
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2011, 12:01 PM~20320079
> *i bet that broad would fuck you up markie :biggrin:
> *


 lol :biggrin: just long enough for me to get a good alibi.?
after that ? its curtains..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 12 2011, 04:20 PM~20320687
> *lol :biggrin:  just long enough for me to get a good alibi.?
> after that ? its curtains..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## phatras

For real guys.. Not sure whats up with the bumping lately.. Please stop.. Bumping the inactive threads does nothing for us.. If the last post in the thread is over a month old im deleting your TTT...Post some info, updates, something other then just a ttt.. 

So save me some time and just dont bump it.


----------



## Linc

bump!


























:biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Damn Canucks always messing around..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 11 2011, 10:17 PM~20314960
> * im sure the japs will thank you ,the rest of us think you are an asshole. BUY AMERICAN!!!!
> *


Not me.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 04:08 PM~20321933
> *Damn Canucks always messing around..
> *


 :wave: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 12 2011, 04:14 PM~20321963
> *Not me.
> *


SO TELL ME THIS , IS IT WORTH SPENDING A BUCK OR 2 MORE TO HAVE AN AMERICAN MADE PRODUCT? WHAT IF THAT COUPLE BUCKS WAS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN YOUR NEIGHBOR HAVING A JOB OR BEING UNEMPLOYED? I DO MY DAMNEDEST TO MAKE SURE AS MUCH AS I CAN POSSIBLY PURCHASE WAS MADE RIGHT HERE IN THE U.S. SOMETIMES YOU CANT AVOID SENDING YOUR MONEY OVERSEAS TO HYJIAB-AL-ALIKI , OR SUMOTIMO KUNG POW, BUT EVERY DOLLAR YOU KEEP HERE FEEDS AN AMERICAN WORKER MAKING AMERICAN WAGES TO BRING YOU AN AMERICAN PRODUCT......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

IF YOU BUY AMERICAN, SHE WILL COME GIVE YOU A BACK RUB... :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 04:51 PM~20322205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU BUY AMERICAN, SHE WILL COME GIVE YOU  A HUMMER... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: at the top of the page


----------



## phatras

Im sure you guys have noticed but Up top we got our subforums.. One is for project models and one is for completed models. I will move the topics that are straight build or completed. The ones that are mixed together pm where you would like it..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so what is the point of the model car forum ? if projects and completed cars both have forums, what about entire build topics, which are more useful, and easier to search?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 09:45 PM~20323096
> *Im sure you guys have noticed but Up top we got our subforums.. One is for project models and one is for completed models. I will move the topics that are straight build or completed. The ones that are mixed together pm where you would like it..
> *




Rick, I would like my thread in the "Projects" Sub-Forum Please  Mainly because all my shit is just projects anyways!! LOL 

Im sure whitebread will join me in that too!! :roflmao:


Damn model builder A.D.D.


----------



## EastSideMuscle

What'sup LiL homies? Anyone else having female problems? I dont mean to be a pain but I guess I just need someone to talk to that may understand my situation.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 12 2011, 10:03 AM~20319265
> *:thumbsup:
> *


im gonna take them up on it im gonna announce my last week tomorrow, boss's wipers stopped working today and the motherfucker showed up throwing wrenches and shit, fucking dude tore the cowl off his truck and throws that shit all over the place cause he cant do shit with his gimp hand, then asks me and another guy to fix it as soon as we found the bad switch and fixed it he tells us to fuck off we were just fucking up his truck. the wipers worked again so he tries to put the shit he ripped off back knowing he broke the shit off he gets mad and starts blaming us for that shit, and yelling at me while the customer is at earshot about it costing me a sale. i love working at the shop but the old fucker needs to get a better handle on his fucking conniptions or hell be rolling bikes out by himself all summer again.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 12 2011, 07:03 PM~20323332
> *What'sup LiL homies? Anyone else having female problems? I dont mean to be a pain  but I guess I just need someone to talk to that may understand my situation.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: she asked you that question right


----------



## darkside customs

Im confused as shit Rick.... Not knockin what you do at all.... 
So does this mean that we cant have our own build topics anymore? 
And what about the club threads?? Im just tryin to figure out because I wanna post some projects in my build thread, but not sure where I am suppose to post anymore....


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 07:05 PM~20323364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: she asked you that question right
> *


No. I came home from work and she was in bed with my best friend..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by phatras+Apr 12 2011, 06:45 PM~20323096-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you guys have noticed but Up top we got our subforums.. One is for project models and one is for completed models. I will move the topics that are straight build or completed. The ones that are mixed together pm where you would like it..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> about time
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 06:57 PM~20323235
> *so what is the point of the model car forum ? if projects and completed cars both have forums, what about entire build topics, which are more useful, and easier to search?
> *


this shit works in other forums and it will work here it saves the whole digging through posts bullshit.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 06:46 PM~20322169
> *SO TELL ME THIS , IS IT WORTH SPENDING A BUCK OR 2 MORE TO HAVE AN AMERICAN MADE PRODUCT? WHAT IF THAT COUPLE BUCKS WAS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN YOUR NEIGHBOR HAVING A JOB OR BEING UNEMPLOYED? I DO MY DAMNEDEST TO MAKE SURE AS MUCH AS I CAN POSSIBLY PURCHASE WAS MADE RIGHT HERE IN THE U.S. SOMETIMES YOU CANT AVOID SENDING YOUR MONEY OVERSEAS TO HYJIAB-AL-ALIKI , OR SUMOTIMO KUNG POW, BUT EVERY DOLLAR YOU KEEP HERE FEEDS AN AMERICAN WORKER MAKING AMERICAN WAGES TO BRING YOU AN AMERICAN PRODUCT......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm not going there with you; I just said "not me". Argue your quite valid point elsewhere but respect the next man's opinion even if you do NOT agree with it. I come here to build models.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20323375
> *No. I came home from work and she was in bed with my best friend..
> *



Time to shoot that bitch. :uh: Aint no cheating ass woman good enough to stay with. Then drag your "best friend" out by his balls and beat his ass with a tire iron.  Friends dont do that to friends.  FUCK HIM UP!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 12 2011, 07:08 PM~20323392
> *I'm not going there with you; I just said "not me". Argue   your quite valid point  elsewhere but respect the next man's opinion even if you do NOT agree with it. I come here to build models.
> *


no arguing if you agree.... :dunno: im here to build also, but i also like to discuss matters of life and consequence ...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 12 2011, 09:10 PM~20323417
> *Time to shoot that bitch. :uh: Aint no cheating ass woman good enough to stay with.  Then drag your "best friend" out by his balls and beat his ass with a tire iron.   Friends dont do that to friends.  FUCK HIM UP!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 12 2011, 07:06 PM~20323375
> *No. I came home from work and she was in bed with my best friend..
> *


you need a new homie


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 12 2011, 07:10 PM~20323417
> *Time to shoot that bitch. :uh: Aint no cheating ass woman good enough to stay with.  Then drag your "best friend" out by his balls and beat his ass with a tire iron.   Friends dont do that to friends.  FUCK HIM UP!
> *


How safe is it to talk about shit on here? Anyone know?


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 07:14 PM~20323451
> *you need a new homie
> *


He was my only homie. I dont have many friends.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 09:13 PM~20323439
> *no arguing if you agree.... :dunno: im here to build also, but i also like to discuss matters of life and consequence ...
> *


That's pretty much what I do for a living so I like to get away from it whenever possible.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 12 2011, 07:16 PM~20323474
> *That's pretty much what I do for a living so I like to get away from it whenever possible.
> *


what do you do for a living? :happysad:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Apr 12 2011, 07:57 PM~20323235-->
> 
> 
> 
> so what is the point of the model car forum ? if projects and completed cars both have forums, what about entire build topics, which are more useful, and easier to search?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if i gave every one free wire wheels if you would still bitch to as you want free torque thrust wheels.. Really man every single thing I have done you have complained.. Yet the forum is running better then ever, people are coming back, theres no more useless bs being posted. So im doing something right, just deal with it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 12 2011, 08:06 PM~20323374
> *Im confused as shit Rick.... Not knockin what you do at all....
> So does this mean that we cant have our own build topics anymore?
> And what about the club threads?? Im just tryin to figure out because I wanna post some projects in my build thread, but not sure where I am suppose to post anymore....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.. you can have your club topics, build topics, and so forth.. Just they will be easier to find now.. Say I want to find a completed Hilux.. I can search just the completed section for hilux and bam i get finished hiluxs.. Say i want some info on hiluxs search the regular model car section bam.. get that info.. Separating everything makes finding what you are looking for easier.
> 
> I was planning on keeping the club topics in the main forum as they are not just builds and projects but more of a general way the club talks.. Each persons build topics can be moved to projects and each persons completed topics can be moved as well..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 08:07 PM~20323379
> *about time
> this shit works in other forums and it will work here it saves the whole digging through posts bullshit.
> *


THANK YOU.. The man may talk some really random stuff sometimes but he has been around forums that really work.. 


The main forum will be for general model related things. How-tos, questions, tips, off topic, club topics, and so forth..


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 12 2011, 07:15 PM~20323471
> *He was my only homie. I dont have many friends.
> *


Anyone have a free ear?? :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 07:18 PM~20323498
> *what do you do for a living? :happysad:
> *


shoot gators with airsoft guns :happysad: 


hey Tonio i Found me a 84 auburn


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 12 2011, 06:23 PM~20323544
> *Anyone have a free ear?? :happysad:
> *


It to be an asshole bro but this is a models aight not some chat room type stuff I saw what happen to you it's fucked up but this ain't the place to seal help I mean I kno I wouldn't be asking random strangers for advice especially if it's has nothing to do with the topic at hand like this place being a model forum or Lowrider site!! I'm sure some one in Ur fam would be willing to listen... Just my 2 cents


----------



## LowandBeyond

How is 100 build threads and even more project threads per person gonna help?? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 07:23 PM~20323542
> *I wonder if i gave every one free wire wheels if you would still bitch to as you want free torque thrust wheels.. Really man every single thing I have done you have complained.. Yet the forum is running better then ever, people are coming back, theres no more useless bs being posted. So im doing something right, just deal with it..
> 
> *


have you lost your fucking marbles rick? show me where i have wanted ''free torque thrust wheels'' :roflmao: if you think im the only one complaining , think again. im just the only one speaking up in public. dont trip potato chip....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2011, 07:29 PM~20323591
> *How is 100 build threads and even more project threads per person gonna help?? :dunno:
> *


easier to find shit


----------



## LoLife4Life

Ok now I'm lost Rick.... Ur going to create a whole other forum just lime the one we are all ready on why not just say every is only titled to 1 thread that's Ur build thread wether in progress or completed and delete any and all other inscribe threads why create a new problem?... The damn server can barring support the bull shit that's here now.. Not saying it ain't good I'm down with the change but I think Ur moving in the wrong direction are u planing on erasing Slovene other trash once everyone starts posting on the other forum and who really wants to replay all there pics I kno I don't...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 12 2011, 07:23 PM~20323544
> *Anyone have a free ear?? :happysad:
> *


i got 2 of em?! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn should have proof read that shit... Oh well I ain't no HYPE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 12 2011, 07:29 PM~20323591-->
> 
> 
> 
> How is 100 build threads and even more project threads per person gonna help?? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 07:33 PM~20323618
> *Ok now I'm lost Rick.... Ur going to create a whole other forum just lime the one we are all ready on why not just say every is only titled to 1 thread that's Ur build thread wether in progress or completed and delete any and all other inscribe threads why create a new problem?... The damn server can barring support the bull shit that's here now.. Not saying it ain't good I'm down with the change but I think Ur moving in the wrong direction are u planing on erasing Slovene other trash once everyone starts posting on the other forum and who really wants to replay all there pics I kno I don't...
> *








seems im not the only one huh???? :uh:


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 12 2011, 07:33 PM~20323621
> *i got 2 of em?! :biggrin:
> *


I'm just lookin for some one to talk to. But as LoLife stated, this is a model car forum. Sorry everyone..


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey Rick if I read Ur post right your saying we need to post more often or have our topic erases that makes no sense bro... Just say 1 topic per person and 1 topic per club everything else has a place sales frequently asked questions and how to's that would be the easiest way


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 07:39 PM~20323702
> *Hey Rick if I read Ur post right your saying we need to post more often or have our topic erases that makes no sense bro...  Just say 1 topic per person and 1 topic per club everything else has a place sales frequently asked questions and how to's that would be the easiest way
> *


rick , are you listening , the people are speaking....


----------



## Esoteric

*YALL NEED TO GIVE THIS NEW SHIT A FUCKING CHANCE BEFORE YOU DRAW UP YOUR DAMM CARDS, SOME OF YALL ARE JUST BEING CHILDISH*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

seems the best arrangement would be as follows


MAIN FORUM,
-MODEL CARS


SUBFORUMS---
----- CLASSIFIEDS (ALL WANT TO BUY TOPICS MUST START WITH ''WTB'' ALL SALES TOPICS START WITH ''FOR SALE:''

----- CLUBS

----- SHOWS


BUT HEY, WHAT DO I KNOW , RIGHT????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 07:43 PM~20323746
> *YALL NEED TO GIVE THIS NEW SHIT A FUCKING CHANCE BEFORE YOU DRAW UP YOUR DAMM CARDS, SOME OF YALL ARE JUST BEING CHILDISH
> *


NO, SOME OF US HAVE RAN FORUMS BEFORE...... THERE IS A DIFFERENCE....


----------



## phatras

NEW WAY 
Want built look in builts, want projects look in projects, need to know how to build a set of shocks look in the general section, want to buy a caddy kit post in classifieds, need to sell a caddy kit post it in classifieds.. 

Old way..
Post everything in one section and spend hours looking for the info, builts, porjects, or sale stuff you want.. 

Tell me how the old way works better???


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, seriously, EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! Jesus Christ! Let the man do what he's been put here to do! YOU ALL VOTED, NOW IT's MORE COMPLAININ!!!

IT's been TWO WEEKS!!! STOP JUMPIN THE FUCKIN GUN! STOP BITCHING ABOUT EVERYTHING AND GO BUILD SOMETHING!!!!!! Stop worryin about the topics, or sub forums, or fuckin sales, or WTF ELSE! Just go FUCKIN BUILD!! THEN, post your pics!! THen COMMENT On others!!! THEN GO FUCKIN BUILD SOME MORE!!! 

FUCKN crybaby ass people! :uh:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 06:43 PM~20323748
> *seems the best arrangement would be as follows
> MAIN FORUM,
> -MODEL CARS
> SUBFORUMS---
> ----- CLASSIFIEDS (ALL WANT TO BUY TOPICS MUST START WITH ''WTB'' ALL SALES TOPICS START WITH ''FOR SALE:''
> 
> ----- CLUBS
> 
> ----- SHOWS
> BUT HEY, WHAT DO I KNOW , RIGHT????
> *



U got great ideas pretty much the same as me but I think u stepped on way to many toes before u said what needed to be said so now no one really cares what Ur saying anything coming out of Ur mouth right now is just shit talking sorry but u did it to Ur self...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

Reading is your friend. Rick done said build topics will be moved to their respective places (either completed or projects). Can't you give the shit a chance? If it don't work it CAN be changed.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 08:39 PM~20323702
> *Hey Rick if I read Ur post right your saying we need to post more often or have our topic erases that makes no sense bro... Just say 1 topic per person and 1 topic per club everything else has a place sales frequently asked questions and how to's that would be the easiest way
> *


I never said you need to post more often or I delete your stuff. Not sure where you got that. If you only build once a year.. Good post it up once a year.. I can not force people to build..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

. 

Old way..
Post everything in one section and spend hours looking for the info, builts, porjects, or sale stuff you want.. 

Tell me how the old way works better???
[/quote]
CAUSE IT NEVER TOOK ''HOURS'' TO FIND WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR... :dunno:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 06:44 PM~20323770
> *NEW WAY
> Want built look in builts, want projects look in projects, need to know how to build a set of shocks look in the general section, want to buy a caddy kit post in classifieds, need to sell a caddy kit post it in classifieds..
> 
> Old way..
> Post everything in one section and spend hours looking for the info, builts, porjects, or sale stuff you want..
> 
> Tell me how the old way works better???
> *



Ok now I got it.. No problemo.. Now my last question for the day is are u gonna delete all the other bullshit PLEASE.. PLEASE TELL ME YES!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 07:46 PM~20323792
> *U got great ideas pretty much the same as me but I think u stepped on way to many toes before u said what needed to be said so now no one really cares what Ur saying anything coming out of Ur mouth right now is just shit talking sorry but u did it to Ur self...
> *


I HAVE THE PM'S THAT SAY OTHERWISE, FROM ACTUAL BUILDERS, BUT THANSK FOR PLAYING... :roflmao:

*EDIT, GO PLAY IN TRAFFIC *   NOOB!! *


----------



## LoLife4Life

> For real guys.. Not sure whats up with the bumping lately.. Please stop.. Bumping the inactive threads does nothing for us.. If the last post in the thread is over a month old im deleting your TTT...Post some info, updates, something other then just a ttt..
> 
> So save me some time and just dont bump it.
> [/quote
> 
> HERE!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 08:43 PM~20323748
> *seems the best arrangement would be as follows
> MAIN FORUM,
> -MODEL CARS
> SUBFORUMS---
> ----- CLASSIFIEDS (ALL WANT TO BUY TOPICS MUST START WITH ''WTB'' ALL SALES TOPICS START WITH ''FOR SALE:''
> 
> ----- CLUBS
> 
> ----- SHOWS
> BUT HEY, WHAT DO I KNOW , RIGHT????
> *


Why are you so caught up on sales? For real its a model car forum not a classified.. The sales take a back seat to everything else here.. Not a front row.. So once again Ill say it.. The only sub forums we are getting here is the ones we have.. However since you can not seem to get off the sales crap I will make it easier and just move all the sales to the classifieds section..


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 06:49 PM~20323833
> *I HAVE THE PM'S THAT SAY OTHERWISE,  FROM ACTUAL BUILDERS, BUT THANSK FOR PLAYING... :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 12 2011, 07:10 PM~20323417
> *Time to shoot that bitch. :uh: Aint no cheating ass woman good enough to stay with.  Then drag your "best friend" out by his balls and beat his ass with a tire iron.   Friends dont do that to friends.  FUCK HIM UP!
> *


x2 drag that bitch by hair throw here ass the fuck out and beat the shit out of your so called homie fuck em both up


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 07:52 PM~20323870
> *Why are you so caught up on sales? For real its a model car forum not a classified.. The sales take a back seat to everything else here.. Not a front row.. So once again Ill say it.. The only sub forums we are getting here is the ones we have.. However since you can not seem to get off the sales crap I will make it easier and just move all the sales to the classifieds section..
> *


IM CAUGHT UP ON SALES, BECAUSE THATS WHERE YOUR FOCUS HAS REMAINED, THE SALES THREADS ALL NEED TO BE CONTAINED IN ONE SUBFORUM, SO THEY DONT (CUE THE HARPS AND ANGELS HERE FOLKS) * CLOG UP THE MAIN FORUM * HENCE WHY I MADE MY LAYOUT ABOVE. YOU WANT TO CLEAN UP THE PLACE AND BRING BACK THE CORE MODELERS? THEN OPEN YOUR MIND AND BE READY TO HEAR TIPS AND SUGGESTIONS. THE SUBFORUMS YOU HAVE PUT IN PLACE ARE POINTLESS AND NOT TOO WELL THOUGHT OUT. BUILDERS NEED TO HAVE THEIR OWN TOPIC , NOT BE SCATTERED IN AMONG OTHER TRUCKS IN A ''HILUX TOPIC'' AS YOU PUT IT. WE KNOW WHAT BUILDERS BUILD WHAT KIND OF CARS, I BUILD LOWRIDERS, SLAMEDSONOMA LIKES TRUCKS, YOU SWING TOWARDS IMPORTS, ETC, WE ALL NOW WHER TO GO TO SEE WHAT WE WANT TO SEE....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

33 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 10 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: Laidframe, OJ Hydraulics, CNDYBLU66SS, MAZDAT, Gilsdropshop1, darkside customs, 1942aerosedan, Scur-rape-init, phatras, SlammdSonoma, grimreaper69, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, lb808, pancho1969, Fivel, Mr lowrider305


33 people on here and not one fuckin progress pic posted. :uh: Time to find a new place to learn shit!! Anyone got any other forums out there?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20323984
> *33 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 10 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Laidframe, OJ Hydraulics, CNDYBLU66SS, MAZDAT, Gilsdropshop1, darkside customs, 1942aerosedan, Scur-rape-init, phatras, SlammdSonoma, grimreaper69, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, lb808, pancho1969, Fivel, Mr lowrider305
> 33 people on here and not one fuckin progress pic posted. :uh:  Time to find a new place to learn shit!! Anyone got any other forums out there?
> *


bro... dont set it like that... just because we arent posting anything or arent building isnt a reason to leave... this place is also a miniature social network, i come here to relate with other people who love cars and the hobby... if i had it my way, id still be building. i simply cant afford to, i dont have the time or the money... im sure many people are in the same boat as me, that doesnt mean we are wasting space..


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 08:57 PM~20323931
> *IM CAUGHT UP ON SALES, BECAUSE THATS WHERE YOUR FOCUS HAS REMAINED, THE SALES THREADS ALL NEED TO BE CONTAINED IN ONE SUBFORUM, SO THEY DONT  (CUE THE HARPS AND ANGELS HERE FOLKS)  CLOG UP THE MAIN FORUM   HENCE WHY I MADE MY LAYOUT ABOVE. YOU WANT TO CLEAN UP THE PLACE AND BRING BACK THE CORE MODELERS? THEN OPEN YOUR MIND AND BE READY TO HEAR TIPS AND SUGGESTIONS. THE SUBFORUMS YOU HAVE PUT IN PLACE ARE POINTLESS AND NOT TOO WELL THOUGHT OUT. BUILDERS NEED TO HAVE THEIR OWN TOPIC , NOT BE SCATTERED IN AMONG OTHER TRUCKS IN A ''HILUX TOPIC'' AS YOU PUT IT. WE KNOW WHAT BUILDERS BUILD WHAT KIND OF CARS, I BUILD LOWRIDERS, SLAMEDSONOMA LIKES TRUCKS, YOU SWING TOWARDS IMPORTS, ETC, WE ALL NOW WHER TO GO TO SEE WHAT WE WANT TO SEE....
> *


This is the last reply I will make to you... Im done defending my actions to you. 

One of the best model car forums on the net is run very similar to how LIL is now set up. That forum has some of the best modelers from all over the world yet this system does not work?? That forum has been going strong for over 8 years yet the system doesnt work?? That forum has alot more active members then here yet the system doesnt work?? Sorry but to me that works.. 

Dont worry about sales anymore.. Once the subforum in classifieds in done all the sales will be there.. So you can have your own topic and sell all you want..


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 12 2011, 07:02 PM~20323984
> *33 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 10 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Laidframe, OJ Hydraulics, CNDYBLU66SS, MAZDAT, Gilsdropshop1, darkside customs, 1942aerosedan, Scur-rape-init, phatras, SlammdSonoma, grimreaper69, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, lb808, pancho1969, Fivel, Mr lowrider305
> 33 people on here and not one fuckin progress pic posted. :uh:  Time to find a new place to learn shit!! Anyone got any other forums out there?
> *



FACEBOOK!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 09:18 PM~20323498
> *what do you do for a living? :happysad:
> *


I work with troubled youth and train adults how to work with said youth. In a nutshell.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 12 2011, 08:02 PM~20323984
> *33 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 10 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: Laidframe, OJ Hydraulics, CNDYBLU66SS, MAZDAT, Gilsdropshop1, darkside customs, 1942aerosedan, Scur-rape-init, phatras, SlammdSonoma, grimreaper69, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, lb808, pancho1969, Fivel, Mr lowrider305
> 33 people on here and not one fuckin progress pic posted. :uh:  Time to find a new place to learn shit!! Anyone got any other forums out there?
> *


AF and MCM are the only ones i visit


----------



## darkside customs

Ill just put this here.....
*INFAMOUS 187*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 12 2011, 10:05 PM~20324020
> *bro... dont set it like that... just because we arent posting anything or arent building isnt a reason to leave... this place is also a miniature social network, i come here to relate with other people who love cars and the hobby... if i had it my way, id still be building. i simply cant afford to, i dont have the time or the money... im sure many people are in the same boat as me, that doesnt mean we are wasting space..
> *


and when i say a social network i mean a place where i can come and share what i love to do with people who also love to do it... i cant do that on facebook, nobody can relate to it...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 08:13 PM~20324117
> *Ill just put this here.....
> INFAMOUS 187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old school ass LS clip :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 08:14 PM~20324136
> *old school ass LS clip :wow:
> *


 I know huh... lol.... but it works though....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 08:12 PM~20324099
> *AF and  MCM are the only ones i visit
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 10:57 PM~20323931
> *IM CAUGHT UP ON SALES, BECAUSE THATS WHERE YOUR FOCUS HAS REMAINED, THE SALES THREADS ALL NEED TO BE CONTAINED IN ONE SUBFORUM, SO THEY DONT  (CUE THE HARPS AND ANGELS HERE FOLKS)  CLOG UP THE MAIN FORUM   HENCE WHY I MADE MY LAYOUT ABOVE. YOU WANT TO CLEAN UP THE PLACE AND BRING BACK THE CORE MODELERS? THEN OPEN YOUR MIND AND BE READY TO HEAR TIPS AND SUGGESTIONS. THE SUBFORUMS YOU HAVE PUT IN PLACE ARE POINTLESS AND NOT TOO WELL THOUGHT OUT. BUILDERS NEED TO HAVE THEIR OWN TOPIC , NOT BE SCATTERED IN AMONG OTHER TRUCKS IN A ''HILUX TOPIC'' AS YOU PUT IT. WE KNOW WHAT BUILDERS BUILD WHAT KIND OF CARS, I BUILD LOWRIDERS, SLAMEDSONOMA LIKES TRUCKS, YOU SWING TOWARDS IMPORTS, ETC, WE ALL NOW WHER TO GO TO SEE WHAT WE WANT TO SEE....
> *


The subforum will allow us to keep our own build threads. You don't need to make a new post for each build, just keep it in your thread.






BTW, in between my posts I'm cuttin the trunk on my Monte. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 07:43 PM~20323746
> *YALL NEED TO GIVE THIS NEW SHIT A FUCKING CHANCE BEFORE YOU DRAW UP YOUR DAMM CARDS, SOME OF YALL ARE JUST BEING CHILDISH
> *


X2!! give it some time!! let rick try to get shit up an running?! the more we sit and bitch about changes...the less time rick can get up and going! i bet dude feels like he's running on a treadmill in cali trying to get to new york right now!! :uh: fuckin shit?! maybe its just me, (prob. not) but i can see good shit in the future! calm the fuck down, go grab up a kit and build and lets see where this shit goes!! :happysad:   if it dont work, im sure it can be changed later!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Well as long as there r topics like this and all the other bs topics were gonna have the same drama just delete everything that is not a build topic and that doesn't belong to some one who has one already and whalla that is the fastest way cause that just leave for the people who don't like it to post complaints in there own topic and then no one will visit them nore read it


----------



## darkside customs

Time for me to go smoke out and then get to building....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 08:29 PM~20324312
> *Time for me to go smoke out and then get to building....
> *


 :420: :h5:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 08:10 PM~20324076
> *This is the last reply I will make to you... Im done defending my actions to you.
> 
> One of the best model car forums on the net is run very similar to how LIL is now set up. That forum has some of the best modelers from all over the world yet this system does not work?? That forum has been going strong for over 8 years yet the system doesnt work?? That forum has alot more active members then here yet the system doesnt work?? Sorry but to me that works..
> 
> Dont worry about sales anymore.. Once the subforum in classifieds in done all the sales will be there.. So you can have your own topic and sell all you want..
> *



So now you are going to turn this place into a copy of the "best forum on the net". Then what is the point of this forum, why dont you just redirect the LIL model forum to that other place and then you wont have to change anything.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 08:13 PM~20324117
> *Ill just put this here.....
> INFAMOUS 187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i need one of those


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 12 2011, 09:40 PM~20324433
> *So now you are going to turn this place into a copy of the "best forum on the net".  Then what is the point of this forum, why dont you just redirect the LIL model forum to that other place and then you wont have to change anything.
> *


NO im not turning this into that other forum, just trying to improve it. The way this forum was going was not working. So make some changes that are proven to work.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 08:28 PM~20324293
> *Well as long as there r topics like this and all the other bs topics were gonna have the same drama just delete everything that is not a build topic and that doesn't belong to some one who has one already and whalla that is the fastest way cause that just leave for the people who don't like it to post complaints in there own topic and then no one will visit them nore read it
> *


Stupid stupid , poor stupid noob , you wasn't even a member here to remember the good says of lil .....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I just got home and havent read any of this but I gotta say right off the bat, I dont like all the sub forums. Its one of the reasons I dont go onto other forums. I like the way LIL is (or was) all we need is someone keeping newbs in line and jackass's out. Dont change everything around. just my 2 cent.


----------



## darkside customs

Should I do a vinyl top for the LS??


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 08:58 PM~20324658
> *Should I do a vinyl top for the LS??
> *


:yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 12 2011, 08:53 PM~20324592
> *I just got home and havent read any of this but I gotta say right off the bat, I dont like all the sub forums. Its one of the reasons I dont go onto other forums. I like the way LIL is (or was) all we need is someone keeping newbs in line and jackass's out. Dont change everything around. just my 2 cent.
> *


 



Get rid of and or move the sales, the club topics and even this topic. Leave the rest alone.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 12 2011, 08:53 PM~20324592
> *I just got home and havent read any of this but I gotta say right off the bat, I dont like all the sub forums. Its one of the reasons I dont go onto other forums. I like the way LIL is (or was) all we need is someone keeping newbs in line and jackass's out. Dont change everything around. just my 2 cent.
> *


:worship: EXACTLY....


----------



## darkside customs

Thats what I was thinkin too....


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 07:52 PM~20324568
> *Stupid stupid , poor stupid noob , you wasn't even a member here to remember the good says of lil .....
> *



Where in the fuck in what u read did I say anything about being here in the start or even knowing when this shit started... And I'm the noob! I got mor talent in my left thumb numb nut!! :biggrin: :fuq: :fool2: in Ur face


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2011, 08:59 PM~20324672
> *
> Get rid of and or move the sales, the club topics and even this topic. Leave the rest alone.
> *


YOU ARE THE LAST PERSON I EXPECTED TO SAY TO GET RID OF THIS TOPIC, THIS IS LIKE THE LIVING ROOM, WHERE EVERYONE GATHERS, I SAY LEAVE IT ALONE....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 08:58 PM~20324658
> *Should I do a vinyl top for the LS??
> *


t-top with vinyl would be bad ass :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 09:00 PM~20324693
> * I got mor talent in my left thumb numb nut!! :biggrin:  :fuq:  :fool2:  in Ur face
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: SURE BUDDY, WHATEVER YOU SAY.....


----------



## darkside customs

A model classifieds thread is fine.... 
Im not diggin the sub forum for projects and finished builds...
The club threads should all be put into a sub forum.... That I can agree with.. That way people who are new to LIL or who are interested in joinin a club will have all the club threads in one spot so they can view and see which one fits best for them...

Just my opinion...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 09:02 PM~20324717
> *t-top with vinyl would be bad ass :0
> *


X2


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 08:02 PM~20324721
> *:uh:  :roflmao: SURE BUDDY, WHATEVER YOU SAY.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I just looked through the sub forums and the seem like wasted space to me. Why put our threads into another branch of the forum so we gotta dig deeper to find shit. What about my thread? it has finished builds and projects. I started a thread just for my finshed builds but that was only because we had so many newbs doing whtever they wanted so I said fuck it. It just seems dumb as hell to me and if its gonna be set up like that and my threads are thrown into a subforum i'm out and you might as well just delete them. PLAIN AND SIMPLE!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

anyone ever order these and use them ???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Damaged

I think the sub-forum's for completed and projects is a excellent idea.
Like Rick said if your looking for a particular make of car for some inspiration or ideas, It will be much easier to find than wading through countless pages.

I think the sub forums should be for individual completed or project builds only.

Leave member threads where they are.

jm2c


----------



## darkside customs

Rick, why not go back to the last page of the model forum and start deleting topics from there that arent even active anymore , have no pics , etc...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 09:19 PM~20324912
> *anyone ever order these and use them ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *


years ago theres a reason why i havent since.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2011, 09:01 PM~20324710
> *YOU ARE THE LAST PERSON I EXPECTED TO SAY TO GET RID OF THIS TOPIC, THIS IS LIKE THE LIVING ROOM, WHERE EVERYONE GATHERS, I SAY LEAVE IT ALONE....
> *


Get rid of and/or move.  This topics always on top. Mite as well pin it. Leave the model section to the modelers and the models. Sub forms aint gonna help shit for people "ttt"ing alot of threads and if everyone still has they own thread it defeats the purpose of the search feature. 

Who cares. Seems to be this way or the highway. :uh:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 10:27 PM~20325019
> *Rick, why not go back to the last page of the model forum and start deleting topics from there that arent even active anymore , have no pics , etc...
> *


Most of the older topics where actually pretty darn good.. Lots of info buried in there however its pretty darn hard to find anymore..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 12 2011, 11:19 PM~20324925
> *I think the sub-forum's for completed and projects is a excellent idea.
> Like Rick said if your looking for a particular make of car for some inspiration or ideas, It will be much easier to find than wading through countless pages.
> 
> I think the sub forums should be for individual completed or project builds only.
> 
> Leave member threads where they are.
> 
> jm2c
> *






I agree with this!! Leaving our stuff how it is. If someone wants to post a project or finished build up in a subforum so be it. I WONT, I'll post my shit where I've always posted it. I think if its done like that though no one will ever really use them but newbs and thats fine. It just seems like a huge waste of space and like I said I'm not moving my thread into a sub-forum and if it gets put there I'm out. 

And dont get me wrong here this isnt Me bashing on Rick. Rick has helped me out alot since I started building and I would help him out with anything I could. I just really hate how all of the other forums are set up with all the sub-forums upon sub-forums. Shit i've basically been runnin LDC for a while and even I dont go there very often anymore just cause of its set up.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 12 2011, 09:30 PM~20325053
> *years ago theres a reason why i havent since.
> *


reason ???
and anything better link???


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 09:46 PM~20325238
> *reason ???
> and anything better link???
> *


just didnt like the results you can try it but nothing does the work better than paint


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 05:21 PM~20321128
> *For real guys.. Not sure whats up with the bumping lately.. Please stop.. Bumping the inactive threads does nothing for us.. If the last post in the thread is over a month old im deleting your TTT...Post some info, updates, something other then just a ttt..
> 
> So save me some time and just dont bump it.
> *


please don't delete mine. I have been busy lately so sometimes my progress updates are spread out but I do update. Now my old topic feel free, that ones useless now that I started to re-organize my photobucket


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 10:46 PM~20325238
> *reason ???
> and anything better link???
> *


What are you using it for? If masking use line o tape.. they make all different sizes..
http://www.lineotape.com/shop/shopdisplayp...5&cat=LineOTape


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 09:45 PM~20323096
> *Im sure you guys have noticed but Up top we got our subforums.. One is for project models and one is for completed models. I will move the topics that are straight build or completed. The ones that are mixed together pm where you would like it..
> *


I guess the best place for mine is in projects


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2011, 10:48 PM~20325262
> *please don't delete mine. I have been busy lately so sometimes my progress updates are spread out but I do update. Now my old topic feel free, that ones useless now that I started to re-organize my photobucket
> *


Not deleting any topics.. do not worry about that...

What I meant was if you bump an old inactive topic for no reason.. The bump(ttt) will get deleted to put the topic back inactive.. I wont delete your topic. 

EXAMPLE.. 
GOOD.. I bump my build thread with a few updates on the build..
BAD.. I bump a 5 month old inactive topic with A TTT for fun..

I am not here to delete anything and everything.. I have deleted very little, Mainly posts in wrong spots and spam stuff. I will not delete anyone builds or anything like that.. If your not active so be it your thread is here when you come back.. Simple.. Sorry for the misunderstanding.. I didnt mean it like that..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20324717
> *t-top with vinyl would be bad ass :0
> *


X2 and don't forget to fill the front turn signals James 


And this subforum thing kinda seams a bit much to me i think a subforum could be utilized but in a diffrent way but I'll roll with It till it seems to be more of a problem then a solution then I may speak up on it but we won't be sure how it does till it runs for awhile just my 2 cents


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 13 2011, 12:54 AM~20325326
> *Not deleting any topics.. do not worry about that...
> 
> What I meant was if you bump an old inactive topic for no reason.. The bump(ttt) will get deleted to put the topic back inactive.. I wont delete your topic.
> 
> EXAMPLE..
> GOOD.. I bump my build thread with a few updates on the build..
> BAD.. I bump a 5 month old inactive topic with A TTT for fun..
> 
> I am not here to delete anything and everything.. I have deleted very little, Mainly posts in wrong spots and spam stuff. I will not delete anyone builds or anything like that.. If your not active so be it your thread is here when you come back.. Simple.. Sorry for the misunderstanding.. I didnt mean it like that..
> *


yeah sorry about that, I made that post then saw your response on the next page to the subject,  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

so with two sub forums, one for projects and one for finished whips............ whats the main page to the model forum for?

i mean its pretty cut and dry with the two sub forums............. its really one extra step to find what you need, but in turn cleans up the front page..................... but all in all...................... simple....................... all other sites are way more fucked up then this one (set up wise) imo!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 12 2011, 09:54 PM~20325333
> *X2 and don't forget to fill the front turn signals James
> And this subforum thing kinda seams a bit much to me  i think a subforum could be utilized but in  a diffrent way but I'll roll with It till it seems to be more of a problem then a solution then I may speak up on it but we won't be sure how it does till it runs for awhile  just my 2 cents
> *


I wont forget the front signals.... Thanks bro....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 09:49 PM~20325275
> *What are you using it for? If masking use line o tape.. they make all different sizes..
> http://www.lineotape.com/shop/shopdisplayp...5&cat=LineOTape
> *


i wanna lay patterns


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

this is sexy :boink:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by phatras+Apr 12 2011, 07:23 PM~20323542-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if i gave every one free wire wheels if you would still bitch to as you want free torque thrust wheels.. Really man every single thing I have done you have complained.. Yet the forum is running better then ever, people are coming back, theres no more useless bs being posted. So im doing something right, just deal with it..
> NO.. you can have your club topics, build topics, and so forth.. Just they will be easier to find now.. Say I want to find a completed Hilux.. I can search just the completed section for hilux and bam i get finished hiluxs.. Say i want some info on hiluxs search the regular model car section bam.. get that info.. Separating everything makes finding what you are looking for easier.
> 
> I was planning on keeping the club topics in the main forum as they are not just builds and projects but more of a general way the club talks..  Each persons build topics can be moved to projects and each persons completed topics can be moved as well..
> THANK YOU.. The man may talk some really random stuff sometimes but he has been around forums that really work..
> The main forum will be for general model related things. How-tos, questions, tips, off topic, club topics, and so forth..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 12 2011, 09:59 PM~20325378
> *so with two sub forums, one for projects and one for finished whips............ whats the main page to the model forum for?
> 
> i mean its pretty cut and dry with the two sub forums............. its really one extra step to find what you need, but in turn cleans up the front page..................... but all in all...................... simple....................... all other sites are way more fucked up then this one (set up wise) imo!
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:naughty: 

http://visalia.craigslist.org/cto/2319976241.html


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I just dont get it I guess! We needed a moderator, Not a decorator!! I guess I'm just not gonnabe around much longer so it was fun while it lasted. I'm glad I got to get to know most of you guys on here and was always happy to help someone out. I hope everyone enjoys the new forum.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 12 2011, 10:33 PM~20325739
> *I just dont get it I guess! We needed a moderator, Not a decorator!! I guess I'm just not gonnabe around much longer so it was fun while it lasted. I'm glad I got to get to know most of you guys on here and was always happy to help someone out. I hope everyone enjoys the new forum.
> *


  i feel ya. 

Hearse called it and u all reemed his ass. :happysad:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2011, 10:42 PM~20325831
> *  i feel ya.
> 
> Hearse called it and u all reemed his ass.  :happysad:
> *



I am right there with him. People say we dont like change. If I wanted change I would just change boards. :dunno:


----------



## LayItLow

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2011, 10:59 PM~20325378
> *so with two sub forums, one for projects and one for finished whips............ whats the main page to the model forum for?
> *


everything else... like the basics of where to start, where to find parts, how to paint, apply decals, etc... and etc. Plus even topics for projects and finished models could be posted in the main for a bit, just don't be surprised when they eventually get moved to one of the sub forums.


----------



## LayItLow

And if it doesn't work out, I'm not against switching things back but I think once everyone gets use to the new organization it'll be a better system.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 12 2011, 10:33 PM~20325739
> *I just dont get it I guess! We needed a moderator, Not a decorator!! I guess I'm just not gonnabe around much longer so it was fun while it lasted. I'm glad I got to get to know most of you guys on here and was always happy to help someone out. I hope everyone enjoys the new forum.
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: 


Sorry, couldnt help it...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Its just gonna be sub-forums. For example: you'll have a sub-forum for hiluxs, (and In Ricks words) You want to see a hilux and bam its in that sub-folder. That means the guy that built the hilux posted it up in the progress thread. Then the finished thread. He might get 4 or 5 pages of people comenting on it but then he starts another thread for his next build, and so forth. 

Do we need to have sub-forums with hundreds of single build threads that are only a few pages long. Or would it be alot better for it to be how it is, where each person keeps one or two threads that have hundreds of pages of builds. I hate this idea of the sub-forums and it appears No one gives a shit. Ricks gonna do what he wants and we just gotta deal with it. I'm setting up a poll just to see what everyone thinks. Maybe its just me but I think everything was perfectly fine. We just needed someone to keep the porn, thieves, dumbass newbs posting useless threads, and fighting out.


----------



## darkside customs

Im out.... Gonna watch Family guy and then sleep.... gotta be up at the crack of dawn... Laterz...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 07:23 PM~20323542
> *I wonder if i gave every one free wire wheels if you would still bitch to as you want free torque thrust wheels.. Really man every single thing I have done you have complained.. Yet the forum is running better then ever, people are coming back, theres no more useless bs being posted. So im doing something right, just deal with it..
> NO.. you can have your club topics, build topics, and so forth.. Just they will be easier to find now.. Say I want to find a completed Hilux.. I can search just the completed section for hilux and bam i get finished hiluxs.. Say i want some info on hiluxs search the regular model car section bam.. get that info.. Separating everything makes finding what you are looking for easier.
> 
> I was planning on keeping the club topics in the main forum as they are not just builds and projects but more of a general way the club talks..  Each persons build topics can be moved to projects and each persons completed topics can be moved as well..
> THANK YOU.. The man may talk some really random stuff sometimes but he has been around forums that really work..
> The main forum will be for general model related things. How-tos, questions, tips, off topic, club topics, and so forth..
> *


 so if joe blow wants to post his impala? he should go to an impala sub forum 
instead of our age old Impala fest? and if the impala is not complete he should go to a projects sub forum? I cant say what is easy for the next guy? but it does kind of sound like we are trying to fix what is not broken? I never thought a club would 
touch me? (no ****) now that I have been drafted into a club, I have been posting mostly all my progress pics, and questions there, instead of my build thread.. it make'me feel less like a show off, and more like a fan who want's 
wants to earn his place on the team.. my club thread has become the place to display my effort.. when i am not playing in the sandbox..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 11:11 PM~20326078
> *Im out.... Gonna watch Family guy and then sleep.... gotta be up at the crack of dawn... Laterz...
> *


 :h5: :werd:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 12 2011, 11:07 PM~20326051
> *Its just gonna be sub-forums. For example: you'll have a sub-forum for hiluxs, (and In Ricks words) You want to see a hilux and bam its in that sub-folder. That means the guy that built the hilux posted it up in the progress thread. Then the finished thread. He might get 4 or 5 pages of people comenting on it but then he starts another thread for his next build, and so forth.
> 
> Do we need to have sub-forums with hundreds of single build threads that are only a few pages long. Or would it be alot better for it to be how it is, where each person keeps one or two threads that have hundreds of pages of builds. I hate this idea of the sub-forums and it appears No one gives a shit. Ricks gonna do what he wants and we just gotta deal with it. I'm setting up a poll just to see what everyone thinks. Maybe its just me but I think everything was perfectly fine. We just needed someone to keep the porn, thieves, dumbass newbs posting useless threads, and fighting out.
> *


 I hate to make waive's you guy's.. but I am with D.L.O on this. porn, crook's..
redundant thread's and foul mouthing each other, was the issue's that needed
attention,, hell i agree something needed to be done about all the sale threads too..
a whole page' of different people's yard sale. and one progress picture of a 
mustang and a deewoo.. was starting to be a bit much.. but i am just the little 
Indian,, Im Not trying to be a Chief, so I will try to play ball..


----------



## Linc

i happen to like the 1 main sale thread!! look at it!! its 1 page and clean! no bullshit in there and when shit is sold, its deleted right away! no more searching through a ton of topics in search of who was that selling those wheels again...

1 topic for sales to click and your golden! :biggrin: 

as for the sub forum thing, just saw it about 20 mins ago.... not sure how i feel about that yet...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I'm not just gonna sit back and watch the one forum site I actually like turn into one of the crappy ones. I'll make waves all day. This place is like a second home for me and a get away from my everyday bullshit, and its like while I was at work someone went into my modelroom and decided to clean it up cause they thought it would be better the way they like it. I havent got another pm from Rick yet but appearently he talked to alot of guys over the years, and the ones that left said this site wasnt orginized enough. 

Its funny how the guys that left count, and the ones that love it and stayed through out the dumbshit dont matter at all. I started building like crazy again for two reasons. Jevries work got me in awe and his site had a link to lil. Between J's work and the way this forum was set up i was hooked. I've seen the other forums and never found one like this and now thats going right down the shitter. I think sub-forums would be ok for all the junk but why our threads. why should a club thread be on the main page but then a non club members thread be tossed somewhere else?

I'm just sayin I personally wont stay if it goes that route, and no one will see me bumping my thread no more cause I wouldnt have a clue where to find it.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 12 2011, 11:42 PM~20326252
> *i happen to like the 1 main sale thread!! look at it!!  its 1 page and clean! no bullshit in there and when shit is sold, its deleted right away! no more searching through a ton of topics in search of who was that selling those wheels again...
> 
> 1 topic for sales to click and your golden!  :biggrin:
> 
> as for the sub forum thing, just saw it about 20 mins ago.... not sure how i feel about that yet...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 13 2011, 01:42 AM~20326252
> *i happen to like the 1 main sale thread!! look at it!!  its 1 page and clean! no bullshit in there and when shit is sold, its deleted right away! no more searching through a ton of topics in search of who was that selling those wheels again...
> 
> 1 topic for sales to click and your golden!  :biggrin:
> 
> as for the sub forum thing, just saw it about 20 mins ago.... not sure how i feel about that yet...
> *



Yea this is ok and it will take a little getting used to but to be honest, I dont want to look through everyones junk thats forsale just to see the quality stuff. It looks great and clean now but its only been a few days really. Obama was doing great after a few days to and now look at shit. I'm just saying this is all very unnecessary and all LIL needs is someone to keep pointless threads, fighting, and crap like that out. Not rearranging!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2011, 09:49 PM~20325275
> *What are you using it for? If masking use line o tape.. they make all different sizes..
> http://www.lineotape.com/shop/shopdisplayp...5&cat=LineOTape
> *


whats a good size for laying patterns on models ???


----------



## 8-Ball

ok i might be the last horse at the race trying to cross the finish line. but correct me if im wrong cause i might be wrong. the model section now has sub forums, cracking down on cussing, cutting down on bumping old topics without updates, has more rules, and other changes about one section for projects(does each new project get its own thread or just one big project thread for each builder) and the same for builds? and in those project/build forums when the project is done do we delete those pics once we put said project into the finished build thread of ours or what. now i might just be tired and not understanding whats going on.

and i read something about some site being the best model site on the net looking like this and they been around for 8 years. well im just saying layitlow's model section has been around for almost 10 years yea it was once combined with bikes but its also been around for awhile. and im not trying to start shit or step on toes just curious. and i guess im like that stubborn old man that doesnt deal well with change all of a sudden. so if i stepped on someones toes or upset anyone my bad. and i kno i dont contribute much on here anymore but things happen but i do come back to check on certain build threads and topics. oh and sorry for the hydro novel(lol my bad homie just messin with you) but im just not understanding what happened and whats going on here.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 13 2011, 02:27 AM~20326399
> *ok i might be the last horse at the race trying to cross the finish line. but correct me if im wrong cause i might be wrong. the model section now has sub forums, cracking down on cussing, cutting down on bumping old topics without updates, has more rules, and other changes about one section for projects(does each new project get its own thread or just one big project thread for each builder) and the same for builds? and in those project/build forums when the project is done do we delete those pics once we put said project into the finished build thread of ours or what. now i might just be tired and not understanding whats going on.
> 
> and i read something about some site being the best model site on the net looking like this and they been around for 8 years. well im just saying layitlow's model section has been around for almost 10 years yea it was once combined with bikes but its also been around for awhile. and im not trying to start shit or step on toes just curious. and i guess im like that stubborn old man that doesnt deal well with change all of a sudden. so if i stepped on someones toes or upset anyone my bad. and i kno i dont contribute much on here anymore but things happen but i do come back to check on certain build threads and topics. oh and sorry for the hydro novel(lol my bad homie just messin with you) but im just not understanding what happened and whats going on here.
> *




Yup thats pretty much it! There will be the model section that has the really important stuff like club threads and probably fest threads. (which will make things more confusing for newbs and the wil more than likely post more dumb question threads. Cause lets face it the newbs do this cause of laziness not cause its hard to find stuff). Then you'll have a sub-forum for (lets say) trucks then in there will be sub-forums for lowriders then 4x4's, then military, and so forth. In those folders will be threads that have one build and a page or two of comments. Next truck they build will more than likely be in its own thread.

If not then each sub-forum will have threads like we have now but then thats just gonna seperate everyone. Instead of everyone looking at everyones stuff. It'll be the lowrider guys in one place and truck guys in another. Then those groups will be broken down into smaller groups like the 4x4 guys and the layed frame guys. No matter how you look at it, its a dumb change and theres no reason to mess with the lay out. But Rick and the guys that left LIL know best I guess. Like I told Rick, If I had any idea he would be doing some shit like this I wouldnt have voted for him as a mod. I'm out, this shits got my head poundin.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Dlostyles.


----------



## BODINE

to much damn reading 


wheres the play button so i donthave to read all this shit


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

motivation pics for ya hydro heres my homies 73


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:naughty: :boink: :shhh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 12 2011, 10:42 PM~20325831-->
> 
> 
> 
> i feel ya.
> 
> Hearse called it and u all reemed his ass.  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: NOONE WANTED TO LISTEN TO ME, IM JUST A ROAMING JACKASS...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Laidframe_@Apr 12 2011, 10:49 PM~20325901
> *I am right there with him. People say we dont like change. If I wanted change I would just change boards.  :dunno:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Apr 12 2011, 10:53 PM~20325929
> *And if it doesn't work out, I'm not against switching things back but I think once everyone gets use to the new organization it'll be a better system.
> *


x2 the system worked on *post your rides* and its gonna work here but some people are just being whiners about it


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 13 2011, 12:43 AM~20326431
> *Yup thats pretty much it! There will be the model section that has the really important stuff like club threads and probably fest threads. (which will make things more confusing for newbs and the wil more than likely post more dumb question threads. Cause lets face it the newbs do this cause of laziness not cause its hard to find stuff). Then you'll have a sub-forum for (lets say) trucks then in there will be sub-forums for lowriders then 4x4's, then military, and so forth. In those folders will be threads that have one build and a page or two of comments. Next truck they build will more than likely be in its own thread.
> 
> If not then each sub-forum will have threads like we have now but then thats just gonna seperate everyone. Instead of everyone looking at everyones stuff. It'll be the lowrider guys in one place and truck guys in another. Then those groups will be broken down into smaller groups like the 4x4 guys and the layed frame guys. No matter how you look at it, its a dumb change and theres no reason to mess with the lay out. But Rick and the guys that left LIL know best I guess. Like I told Rick, If I had any idea he would be doing some shit like this I wouldnt have voted for him as a mod. I'm out, this shits got my head poundin.
> *


this isnt SA or MCM but if you havent noticed their forums work


----------



## phatras

I came to the conclusion last night that no matter what I do here someones going to bitch and cry like a baby. Everyone cried for the forum to be cleaned up, it gets done and a new group of people cry about it. People cried because the forum was clogged with sales, so get rid of them and a different group comes out crying about it. So guess what guys.. Post what ya want where ya want.. Have fun..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2011, 02:48 AM~20326442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dlostyles.
> *



OF COURSE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You know I am! Anyone that says anything bad about this change will more than likely get banned just so they can do what they want and turn this into scaleatuo or someshit. Its way more important to bring back all the old builders that left and make them happy than to worry about the guys that like it and have been here. Let them bann me cause if my thread goes into a subforum I'm done and for the 3rd time I'll be pushing the models out of my life and I guess I'll just focus on my 1:1's more.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 13 2011, 10:17 AM~20327627
> *I came to the conclusion last night that no matter what I do here someones going to bitch and cry like a baby. Everyone cried for the forum to be cleaned up, it gets done and a new group of people cry about it. People cried because the forum was clogged with sales, so get rid of them and a different group comes out crying about it. So guess what guys.. Post what ya want where ya want.. Have fun..
> *





AWWWW!!! WHOS CRYING NOW???? This is rediculous Rick! We needed some change yes, but not rearranging the whole forum for it. ITS A DUMBASS IDEA, and I dont think hearing what the current model builders of this forum have to say about it. Your just pissed cause its not what you wanted to hear. You say thats what everyone was telling you. I didnt tell you that. You never asked me shit or from what I can see anyone else on here for that matter.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 13 2011, 08:24 AM~20327685
> *AWWWW!!! WHOS CRYING NOW???? This is rediculous Rick! We needed some change yes, but not rearranging the whole forum for it. ITS A DUMBASS IDEA, and I dont think hearing what the current model builders of this forum have to say about it. Your just pissed cause its not what you wanted to hear. You say thats what everyone was telling you. I didnt tell you that. You never asked me shit or from what I can see anyone else on here for that matter.
> *



Well said. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Really.. This coming form the guy who pmed me saying change it back or im going to quit modeling?? IM not crying about it just done. Im sick of hearing people bitch and moan over nothing.. Each person thinks into this there own way and comes to there own conclusions, they then post them, and everything gets blown way out of proportion. Running a business, getting ready for east, running my family, and everything else in my life takes enough time.. I do not have the time in my life to fight over a forum. So you guys win.. Do as you please. Have fun. 

Also FYI... I have banned no one.. I find it funny you all think im ban happy and making this into scale auto. Two things changed. Subforums and sales.. Yet no one has noticed the other changes they are two busy bitching about what they see.


----------



## Linc

jesus!

non stop bitching lately!!!

there are things i didnt like the way it was before when ryan ran the site, theres things i did,

there are things i like now that rick runs the site, and things i dont!

however...

theres nothing i can do to change it!!! So why bitch nonstop about it?!

grow up guys!! we are all supposed to be grown adults!!


how about we all shut the fuck up and build, or go elsewhere!?

seems a logical solution to me!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I haven't been on in a few days a we ARE STILL BITCHING ON THIS????? Grow the fuck up..bunch of god damned women on here. Call me an asshole if ya want but that's all. I see..no building..just a bunch of overgrown women acting out over a model forum.....let me say that again...MODEL FORUM.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

No point to comment on any of this shit. Fucking bitches. :inout:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2011, 12:07 PM~20327972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh hell yeah multiple choice. Um....C


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Take your own advice Rick......

Never argue with an idiot. They drag you down to their level then beat you with experience.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

While i haven't replied to this stuff yet and i have tried to keep up but i know for me i think all we needed was a JANITOR not a new forum base ! 

I like the idea of a few sub fourm's lets say for Build - off's ,wanted and the for sale stuff and maybe a sub forum for like my school topic how-to's and where other great builders can post tips with out being seen as WE BUILD BETTER THEN YOU when we try to post in someone thread !

I called and talk to Rick , to Hearse, and to Darren and the true point i seen is with Darren on the mixed fourms as it is now , but the main point for me would be to STOP THE USELESS THREAD'S , THE NUDITY , AND THE NON-SENCE that has no relationship to this side of LAY IT LOW which is MODELING ! 


So i for 1 took advantage of the time away and for the tug a war and I WENT AND BUILD SOMETHING NEW !


----------



## richphotos

So, someone needs to change this from "random off topic" to "bitch and moan" 
cause thats all that is going on in here


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 09:14 AM~20328035
> *While  i  haven't  replied  to    this  stuff  yet  and  i  have  tried  to  keep  up  but  i  know  for  me  i think  all  we  needed  was  a  JANITOR  not  a  new  forum  base !
> 
> I  like the idea  of  a  few  sub fourm's  lets  say  for  Build - off's  ,wanted  and  the  for sale stuff  and  maybe  a  sub forum  for  like  my  school topic how-to's  and where  other  great  builders  can  post  tips  with  out  being  seen as  WE  BUILD  BETTER  THEN  YOU  when  we  try  to  post  in  someone  thread !
> 
> I  called  and  talk  to  Rick ,  to  Hearse,  and  to  Darren  and the  true  point  i  seen  is  with  Darren  on  the  mixed  fourms  as  it  is  now  ,  but  the  main  point  for  me  would  be to  STOP  THE  USELESS  THREAD'S , THE  NUDITY , AND  THE NON-SENCE  that  has no  relationship  to  this  side  of LAY IT  LOW  which  is  MODELING  !
> So  i  for 1  took  advantage  of  the  time  away  and for  the  tug a war  and  I  WENT  AND  BUILD  SOMETHING  NEW !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is bad ass. nice work homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## darkside customs

nice truck ***********


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2011, 09:28 AM~20328135
> *nice truck ***********
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 07:14 PM~20328035
> *
> So  i  for 1  took  advantage  of  the  time  away  and for  the  tug a war  and  I  WENT  AND  BUILD  SOMETHING  NEW !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sick as fuck! :wow:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2011, 10:58 AM~20274181
> *SEE U FELLAS LATER, WHEN COME BACK ON, I'LL BE A MARRIED MAN
> :biggrin:
> *


*I'M BACK FELLAS, HAD A GREAT TIME IN VEGAS. NOW I'TS BACK TO REALITY * :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2011, 11:42 AM~20328248
> *I'M BACK FELLAS, HAD A GREAT TIME IN VEGAS. NOW I'TS BACK TO REALITY  :happysad:
> *


Good luck in your new life with your wife brother ! Its another full time job and i alot of growth to come with it so best of luck and hope its a thing you have forever .


----------



## machio

I don't understand why changing this form will bring back the O.G.s every body speaks about,there's a lot of biulders now holdin lil down dat get no respect,,need to forget about the past and roll with da new,the only people bitchin ain't even biulding,if every body handles what s on their plate,there wouldent be no bitchin..


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2011, 09:42 AM~20328248
> *I'M BACK FELLAS, HAD A GREAT TIME IN VEGAS. NOW I'TS BACK TO REALITY  :happysad:
> *


welcome back, congrats homie


----------



## darkside customs

congrats smiley! Its all downhill from here. I got the ankle bracelet to prove it. But i got that Deebo mind control, she tell me to stfu, and i do, but when she go away i talk again


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 09:14 AM~20328035
> *While  i  haven't  replied  to    this  stuff  yet  and  i  have  tried  to  keep  up  but  i  know  for  me  i think  all  we  needed  was  a  JANITOR  not  a  new  forum  base !
> 
> I  like the idea  of  a  few  sub fourm's  lets  say  for  Build - off's  ,wanted  and  the  for sale stuff  and  maybe  a  sub forum  for  like  my  school topic how-to's  and where  other  great  builders  can  post  tips  with  out  being  seen as  WE  BUILD  BETTER  THEN  YOU  when  we  try  to  post  in  someone  thread !
> 
> I  called  and  talk  to  Rick ,  to  Hearse,  and  to  Darren  and the  true  point  i  seen  is  with  Darren  on  the  mixed  fourms  as  it  is  now  ,  but  the  main  point  for  me  would  be to  STOP  THE  USELESS  THREAD'S , THE  NUDITY , AND  THE NON-SENCE  that  has no  relationship  to  this  side  of LAY IT  LOW  which  is  MODELING  !
> So  i  for 1  took  advantage  of  the  time  away  and for  the  tug a war  and  I  WENT  AND  BUILD  SOMETHING  NEW !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck all the bullshit this is sick i want it !!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2011, 09:51 AM~20328313
> *congrats smiley! Its all downhill from here. I got the ankle bracelet to prove it. But i got that Deebo mind control, she tell me to stfu, and i do, but when she go away i talk again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by machio+Apr 13 2011, 08:46 AM~20328277-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why changing this form will bring back the O.G.s every body speaks about,there's a lot of biulders now holdin lil down dat get no respect,,need to forget about the past and roll with da new,the only people bitchin ain't even biulding,if every body handles what s on their plate,there wouldent be no bitchin..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 :werd: :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Apr 13 2011, 08:51 AM~20328313
> *congrats smiley! Its all downhill from here. I got the ankle bracelet to prove it. But i got that Deebo mind control, she tell me to stfu, and i do, but when she go away i talk again
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## 408models

THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLIES FELLAS, WE'VE BEEN TOGETHER 11YRS, NOW IT'S JUST OFFICIAL


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2011, 09:14 AM~20328491
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLIES FELLAS, WE'VE BEEN TOGETHER 11YRS,  NOW IT'S JUST OFFICIAL
> *


hno: now she got it on paper :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

CONGRATS 408!!!


Well said machio!! and for anyone that thinks I'm just bitchin and wasting time, thats fine! But I'm not just gonna sit back and watch a forum i love get all screwed up just because someone got some authority and wants to just do whatever they want. The poll is set up as it should have been from the get go. 

I dont like reading a ton of shit to see whats going on either and damn sure dont feel like typing all of this shit, but eventhough it dont seem like a bad idea to some of you, you'll see with time the sub-forum set up will destroy this forum. So just keep supporting Ricks idea and watch. Those that agree and understand where I'm coming from and take the time to read what was wrote, then speak up and say what your thinking cause if we dont this will become a cluster fuck forum like all the others.


Dont fix whats not broke!!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:0 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_vinny_gorgeous


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models+Apr 13 2011, 09:42 AM~20328248-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I'M BACK FELLAS, HAD A GREAT TIME IN VEGAS. NOW I'TS BACK TO REALITY * :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's right family guy! THE HONEY MOON IS OVER! :biggrin: you got friends
> waiting for there cars! NOW GET TO WORK! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:17 AM~20327627
> *I came to the conclusion last night that no matter what I do here someones going to bitch and cry like a baby. Everyone cried for the forum to be cleaned up, it gets done and a new group of people cry about it. People cried because the forum was clogged with sales, so get rid of them and a different group comes out crying about it. So guess what guys.. Post what ya want where ya want.. Have fun..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GREAT NEWS IN THE SANDBOX TODAY..
> THAT WAS NOT SO BAD , EVERYBODY HAD A LITTLE MEETING OF THE MIND'S
> AND WE CAME TO A RATIONAL CONCLUSION. and I quote.
> (POST WHAT YOU WANT, WHERE YOU WANT) no more Obama care with the
> sub forums! and we are all still friends....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Apr 13 2011, 09:46 AM~20328277
> *I don't understand why changing this form will bring back the O.G.s every body speaks about,there's a lot of biulders now holdin lil down dat get no respect,,need to forget about the past and roll with da new,the only people bitchin ain't even biulding,if every body handles what s on their plate,there wouldent be no bitchin..
> *


 when ever someone would come on hear and talk about leaving?
I would go on record and say that i did not want any body to go.. but I have also said
that it wont be the end of the world.. Machio was right when he said that there are 
many builders hear who hold it down, and keep it entertaining and share the wealth!
No one or two OG builders can make or brake this site.. If they want to come back?
that's cool but i am not going to cut my hair and have a parade in there honor.
They were the one's who thought they were too good for us!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

That last line was golden bro...and I also agree with what he said, a lot of folks hold it down on here but get no respect..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 11:46 AM~20328277
> *I don't understand why changing this form will bring back the O.G.s every body speaks about,there's a lot of biulders now holdin lil down dat get no respect,,need to forget about the past and roll with da new,the only people bitchin ain't even biulding,if every body handles what s on their plate,there wouldent be no bitchin..
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 13 2011, 04:26 PM~20329811
> *that's right family guy! THE HONEY MOON IS OVER! :biggrin:  you got friends
> waiting for there cars! NOW GET TO WORK! :biggrin:
> GREAT NEWS IN THE SANDBOX TODAY..
> THAT WAS NOT SO BAD , EVERYBODY HAD A LITTLE MEETING OF THE MIND'S
> AND WE CAME TO A RATIONAL CONCLUSION. and I quote.
> (POST WHAT YOU WANT, WHERE YOU WANT)  no more Obama care with the
> sub forums!  and we are all still friends....
> when ever someone would come on hear and talk about leaving?
> I would go on record and say that i did not want any body to go.. but I have also said
> that it wont be the end of the world..  Machio was right when he said that there are
> many builders hear who hold it down, and keep it entertaining and share the wealth!
> No one or two OG builders can make or brake this site.. If they want to come back?
> that's cool but i am not going to cut my hair and have a parade in there honor.
> They were the one's who thought they were too good for us!
> *



Straight Truth.


----------



## 8-Ball

my little boy not so little anymore lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 13 2011, 01:32 PM~20329850-->
> 
> 
> 
> That last line was golden bro...and I also agree with what he said, a lot of folks hold it down on here but get no respect..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:49 PM~20329962
> *Straight Truth.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8-Ball_@Apr 13 2011, 02:08 PM~20330092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little boy not so little anymore lol
> *


 He's a beautiful animal..

these were sent to me by Roly Rozay. this girl stole my heart..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 13 2011, 04:32 PM~20329850
> *That last line was golden bro...and I also agree with what he said, a lot of folks hold it down on here but get no respect..
> *






lol


----------



## [email protected]

IDK, im starting to see darrens point, the more i read, and i do like minis ideahs about the sub forums...................! 

feed back?

ide say fuck the builds and the projects sub forums and run all the how to's and sales threads in the sub forums...... just a thought out loud!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 03:04 PM~20330527
> *IDK, im starting to see darrens point, the more i read, and i do like minis ideahs about the sub forums...................!
> 
> feed back?
> 
> ide say fuck the builds and the projects sub forums and run all the how to's and sales threads in the sub forums...... just a thought out loud!
> *


GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE COMING AROUND... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 06:21 PM~20330659
> *GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE COMING AROUND...  :cheesy:
> *



 


just sayin, the sub forums now are easy, but with just the simple shit thats gets stuck between the builds and projects would be alot easier........ minis school of modeling and all the other how tos in a sub forum would be the shit! again..... just my .02
:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 05:04 PM~20330527
> *IDK, im starting to see darrens point, the more i read, and i do like minis ideahs about the sub forums...................!
> 
> feed back?
> 
> ide say fuck the builds and the projects sub forums and run all the how to's and sales threads in the sub forums...... just a thought out loud!
> *




THANK YOU!! Thats my point the only way the sub-forum idea will work is if its sales, off topic, tips and how-tos, and maybe even the finished build threads in sub-forums. Everyone keepin just one build thread main thread on the main page and keep the club topics on the main page. Everyone keeps one finished builds thread in a sub-forum. Everyone gets one sale thread in the sale sub-forum, and so forth. If it get to be where the sub-forums are where the main stuff is at then its gonna get clustered up real quick, and get real boring! (again) I just think subforums will slowly strangle LIL model section to death. (or damn near it)


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 03:26 PM~20330698
> *
> just sayin, the sub forums now are easy, but with just the simple shit thats gets stuck between the builds and projects would be alot easier........ minis school of modeling and all the other how tos in a sub forum would be the shit! again..... just my .02
> :biggrin:
> *


YEP, WE NEED TIPS, CLASSIFIEDS, ACTUAL USEFUL SUBFORUMS... BUILD TOPICS CONTAINED IN THE MAIN FORUM. JUST NEED A MOD TO KEEP THE DIPSHIT NOOBS AND SPAMMERS IN CHECK...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 06:28 PM~20330721
> *YEP, WE NEED TIPS, CLASSIFIEDS, ACTUAL USEFUL SUBFORUMS... BUILD TOPICS CONTAINED IN THE MAIN FORUM. JUST NEED A MOD TO KEEP THE DIPSHIT NOOBS AND SPAMMERS IN CHECK...
> *




agreed!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey just herd that want to raise the speed limit in west Texas from 80 mph to 
85 mph.. :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 03:21 PM~20330659
> *GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE COMING AROUND...  :cheesy:
> *


X2. Its everything everyone was saying last nite but we was all "cry babies" and "bitches". :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2011, 04:00 PM~20331030
> *X2.  Its everything everyone was saying last nite but we was all "cry babies" and "bitches".  :uh:
> *


YEP, I WEAR THOSE BADGES WITH HONOR ANYMORE... IM USED TO IT... BUT I KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT ORGANIZATION...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 06:02 PM~20331056
> *YEP, I WEAR THOSE BADGES WITH HONOR ANYMORE... IM USED TO IT... BUT I KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT ORGANIZATION...
> *


But for some reason your count is exactly double everytime !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 04:03 PM~20331073
> *But  for  some reason  your  count  is  exactly  double  everytime !
> *


:roflmao: GLAD TO HAVE OU BACK DAVE! :h5: SEE, THE OGS ARE COMING BACK ALREADY... :cheesy: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 06:07 PM~20331115
> *:roflmao: GLAD TO HAVE OU BACK DAVE! :h5: SEE, THE OGS ARE COMING BACK ALREADY... :cheesy:  :0
> *


Shit i'm not coming back to this ! THIS PLACE SUCKS !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ahhhh, i feel this place MUCH more better ALREADY! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 12:14 PM~20328035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Dave, that's lookin good bro!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 12:45 PM~20328271
> *Good  luck in  your  new  life  with  your  wife  brother  !  Its  another  full time  job  and  i  alot  of  growth  to  come  with  it  so  best  of  luck  and  hope  its  a  thing  you  have  forever .
> *



Not one mis-spelled word? You on crack foo? Lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 07:10 PM~20331658
> *Not one mis-spelled word? You on crack foo? Lol
> *


LOL! I only spell like that when i'm being real! The other times i do it on purpose so you guys have something to pick on my about CAUSE I'M THE BEST BUILDER ON LIL ! SO PISS OFF YOU FUCK BAT !


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

He said Fuck bat Haha...... how about you answer a pm on that Chevy tahoe or whatever you call it crack feind lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

:fool2:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

mmmmm  may be taking this to prom... or the benz but there are two different sets of rims on it..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

O yea thats him I would take the rag die benz you will be the man in the rag cause all my bitches love me




> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 13 2011, 06:03 PM~20332189
> *mmmmm  may be taking this to prom... or the benz but there are two different sets of rims on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 13 2011, 06:11 PM~20332257
> *O yea thats him I would take the rag die benz you will the man in the rag cause all my bitches love me
> *


holy shit, please read what you type before you post it, and make any corrections as needed.. because only the person typing this stuff could actually understand it.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

wow be my bad stop watching me watch tv or buy a real car spell check 




> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 13 2011, 06:34 PM~20332458
> *holy shit, please read what you type before you post it, and make any corrections as needed.. because only the person typing this stuff could actually understand it.
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:ugh:


----------



## BODINE

clickhere-for-all-layitlow-complaints-on-modelsection


----------



## rollindeep408

honestly ....some changes seam to be cleaning up the board look around i was getting sick of seeing nothing but sales threads. or another topic asking where to find resin stuff or how to install hydros on a model ... but rick come on we all had to vote to get you in there. i thought we were never gonna get a mod again and now you give up for real bro.... not like there just gonna hand out mod to another person and even if they did some people would just bitch about what they are doing.... you cant make everyone happy all the time i say do whats best for layitlow fuck other threads this is where its at people will come on here even ogs but imo i dont think most of the ogs are building shit at all right now anyway or they would be posting like mini is 


and mini sucks anyway :0. Just so everyone is clear I'm kidding David


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YO DENA4LIFE, HERES A LINK YOU SHOULD SEE, SEVERAL OF THOSE HOPPERS LIKE YOU MAKE, AND SOME REAL CLEAN SHIT...
www.desktophoppersinc.com


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 08:26 PM~20332996
> *YO DENA4LIFE, HERES A LINK YOU SHOULD SEE, SEVERAL OF THOSE HOPPERS LIKE YOU MAKE, AND SOME REAL CLEAN SHIT...
> www.desktophoppersinc.com
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

fly ass link bro... clean shit on there


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2011, 07:00 PM~20331030
> *X2.  Its everything everyone was saying last nite but we was all "cry babies" and "bitches".  :uh:
> *





yup i said it  but all i said was cry babies! because all this bitchin = cry baby


----------



## BODINE

ive asked before ...forgot...can i spray enamel over laquer?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2011, 11:50 PM~20333882
> *ive asked before ...forgot...can i spray enamel over laquer?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2011, 09:52 PM~20333914
> *:thumbsup:
> *


but not laquer over enamel?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2011, 11:55 PM~20333959
> *but not laquer over enamel?
> *



:werd:


----------



## BODINE

ur quick on reply tonight 

thanx


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2011, 11:56 PM~20333983
> *ur quick on reply tonight
> 
> thanx
> *


When someone asks a question i can answer than i'm more than willing to help. With the limited knowledge i do have. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2011, 11:55 PM~20333959
> *but not laquer over enamel?
> *


I use duplicolor over cheap ass walmart enamel primer with no problems.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2322664581.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/2315565511.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2270929406.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 14 2011, 12:02 AM~20334049
> *I use duplicolor over cheap ass walmart enamel primer with no problems.
> *





dont get home all confused lol........ just remember quay....... never put laquer over enamel lol and you should be good


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 09:06 PM~20334098
> *dont get home all confused lol........ just remember quay....... never put laquer over enamel lol and you should be good
> *


never put lacquer over anything but more lacquer, its a hot solvent, will react with enamel, urethane, ect... I have had good experience spraying it over water based acrylic, cause its water based, but anything else. no go.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 14 2011, 12:09 AM~20334146
> *never put lacquer over anything but more lacquer, its a hot solvent, will react with enamel, urethane, ect... I have had good experience spraying it over water based acrylic, cause its water based, but anything else. no go.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Learned that shit years and years ago when i sprayed laq over enamel. Wasn't a good night.


----------



## Linc

sooo.....

where do we post our shit forsale now that you guys pissed rick off and that topic got deleted? 

:dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

I was just goin to ask the same thing Linc....


----------



## [email protected]

oh christ................ here we go again lol :inout:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Just post for sale shit in Dena topic. At least it will be used for something good that way.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 13 2011, 07:26 PM~20332996
> *YO DENA4LIFE, HERES A LINK YOU SHOULD SEE, SEVERAL OF THOSE HOPPERS LIKE YOU MAKE, AND SOME REAL CLEAN SHIT...
> www.desktophoppersinc.com
> *


i clicked that link and just got the lil home page.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 12:32 AM~20334407
> *i clicked that link and just got the lil home page.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

IM THINKING OF SELLING MY D'S AND GOING TO LOOK AT THIS 

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/cto/2260129184.html


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 13 2011, 09:31 PM~20334395-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh christ................ here we go again lol  :inout:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I didnt do it this time... Im just curious because my inquiring high head wanna know.... Sorry, its the weed talkin....
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2011, 09:32 PM~20334399
> *Just post for sale shit in Dena topic. At least it will be used for something good that way.
> *


Yea, no shit huh....
The coat hangers would scare people off though....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 12:32 AM~20334407
> *i clicked that link and just got the lil home page.
> *





just be glad it wasnt this link lol



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 09:34 PM~20334423
> *just be glad it wasnt this link lol
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03
> *


Thanks alot man.... LMAO.... That wasnt funny...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

For the folks that don't know. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clothes_hanger


----------



## darkside customs

LMAO.... Scott youre a damn fool.... HAHAHAHA


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2011, 09:37 PM~20334456
> *Thanks alot man.... LMAO.... That wasnt funny...
> *


Lol. U must be high fool. Thats old shit and even says login code. Hahaha


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2011, 12:40 AM~20334494
> *Lol. U must be high fool.  Thats old shit and even says login code. Hahaha
> *


Haha i was thinking the same thing. Blurred visions.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2011, 12:40 AM~20334494
> *Lol. U must be high fool.  Thats old shit and even says login code. Hahaha
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2011, 09:40 PM~20334494
> *Lol. U must be high fool.  Thats old shit and even says login code. Hahaha
> *


Oh I didnt read that far.... I just clicked the link about midway through tryin to read....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 09:34 PM~20334423
> *just be glad it wasnt this link lol
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03
> *


 okay what did you jackoff's do my pc? all the avatars are dis-appearing
and i keep getting advertisements on every page.. 
hearse you gave my line a cyber disease!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 12:37 AM~20334456
> *Thanks alot man.... LMAO.... That wasnt funny...
> *





what you smokein on foo? uffin: :dunno: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 12:42 AM~20334518
> *okay what did you jackoff's do my pc?  all the avatars are dis-appearing
> and i keep getting advertisements on every page..
> hearse you gave my line a cyber disease!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



dude im in tears right now lol...... your logged out ahahahahahahahah


----------



## darkside customs

just finished smokin my meds for my anemia...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/cto/2310133822.html
http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2313469074.html
:wow: 
never seen one of these 

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/cto/2296429354.html


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 12:42 AM~20334518
> *okay what did you jackoff's do my pc?  all the avatars are dis-appearing
> and i keep getting advertisements on every page..
> hearse you gave my line a cyber disease!
> *


Your screwed if one of your eyes gets a lean to it.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 09:45 PM~20334537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dude im in tears right now lol...... your logged out ahahahahahahahah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He said cyber diseasse... hahahaha


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2011, 11:46 PM~20334555
> *Your screwed if one of your eyes gets a lean to it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 12:47 AM~20334562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: He said cyber diseasse... hahahaha
> *


Derpes. Herpes for your Dell.


----------



## darkside customs

Markie, its not a cyber disease, the proper name is cross eyed....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Hearse, looks like I found a perfect match for you...
Looks like she can cook too....
Just pray that when she cooks breakfast she can tell the difference between Maple Syrup and Tobasco


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: 


that shit was classic......... leave it to markie lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 12:54 AM~20334638
> *Hearse, looks like I found a perfect match for you...
> Looks like she can cook too....
> Just pray that when she cooks breakfast she can tell the difference between Maple Syrup and Tobasco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone see this shirt as being inappropriate for my daughter to wear to school? She's 6.

Pink shirt that says "Will trade sister for MiniTruck" 

http://www.dropemwear.com/2011/2011%20ECOM...ll%20sis%20pink


----------



## darkside customs

I just see hats bro...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 01:00 AM~20334717
> *I just see hats bro...
> *


I think your PC has Derpes too then.


----------



## LowandBeyond

How far apart in the family tree are they? If its beyond 2nd cousins. He wont touch it. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs

Nevermind.... I like the "My diaper smells like your truck"


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2011, 01:00 AM~20334730
> *I think your PC has Derpes too then.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2011, 01:00 AM~20334732
> *How far apart in the family tree are they?  If its beyond 2nd cousins.  He wont touch it. Lol.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2011, 10:00 PM~20334732
> *How far apart in the family tree are they?  If its beyond 2nd cousins.  He wont touch it. Lol.
> *


 :fool2: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2011, 01:00 AM~20334732
> *How far apart in the family tree are they?  If its beyond 2nd cousins.  He wont touch it. Lol.
> *


That's why she looks like that in the first place.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 14 2011, 12:45 AM~20334545
> *http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/cto/2310133822.html
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2313469074.html
> :wow:
> never seen one of these
> 
> http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/cto/2296429354.html
> *



Monte looks in good shape. Unfortunate about the v6 though. My Cutty had that. Damn it was a turd. But it would still smoke em.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2011, 10:03 PM~20334766
> *That's why she looks like that in the first place.
> *


Thats why I said its a perfect match for him....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Cutty v6 1 turn burn. Click on Pic.


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Just a quick question for you guys. Does anyone know where I can get a resin (dont think they make them in kits) a 1978 Malibu? I want to replicate my old car.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 13 2011, 10:23 PM~20334966
> *Just a quick question for you guys. Does anyone know where I can get a resin (dont think they make them in kits) a 1978 Malibu? I want to replicate my old car.
> *


Perry's Resins was doin them, but I dont think you can find those anymore.... 
The closest to get to a Malibu in kit form would be a Revell snap tite police car and its a 4 door and its 1/32 scale...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 14 2011, 01:23 AM~20334966
> *Just a quick question for you guys. Does anyone know where I can get a resin (dont think they make them in kits) a 1978 Malibu? I want to replicate my old car.
> *


I think there is a resin 79 made. Not sure.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 14 2011, 12:23 AM~20334966
> *Just a quick question for you guys. Does anyone know where I can get a resin (dont think they make them in kits) a 1978 Malibu? I want to replicate my old car.
> *


R&R resin has them but they need work and they also have a place called Perry Resin which is can of hard to get Both priced and $50.00 a kit ! 


I have 1 with the double headlight set like on the 80 i would sale for $75.00 or you can try to make your own from an Elco kit and regal !


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 01:26 AM~20334998
> *Perry's Resins was doin them, but I dont think you can find those anymore....
> The closest to get to a Malibu in kit form would be a Revell snap tite police car and its a 4 door and its 1/32 scale...
> *


That would be a lot of custom work. What kit would that be?


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2011, 01:28 AM~20335017
> *R&R resin  has  them  but  they  need  work  and  they  also  have  a  place  called  Perry  Resin  which  is  can  of  hard  to  get  Both  priced  and $50.00  a  kit  !
> I  have  1  with the  double  headlight  set  like  on the  80  i  would  sale  for  $75.00  or  you  can  try  to  make    your  own  from  an Elco  kit  and  regal !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the idea of making one from the Elco and Regal. Is there a how-to on that? I dont want to bother you guys unless I have to.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2011, 10:28 PM~20335017
> *R&R resin  has  them  but  they  need  work  and  they  also  have  a  place  called  Perry  Resin  which  is  can  of  hard  to  get  Both  priced  and $50.00  a  kit  !
> I  have  1  with the  double  headlight  set  like  on the  80  i  would  sale  for  $75.00  or  you  can  try  to  make    your  own  from  an Elco  kit  and  regal !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Apr 13 2011, 09:46 PM~20334555-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your screwed if one of your eyes gets a lean to it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damm :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 13 2011, 09:50 PM~20334588
> *Markie, its not a cyber disease, the proper name is cross eyed....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> boy oh boy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Apr 13 2011, 09:45 PM~20334537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dude im in tears right now lol...... your logged out ahahahahahahahah
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of sudden my shit starts going crazy, i am like what the fuck?
> I'm thinking,, ahh shit, these fools done fucked around and gave me
> a virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 13 2011, 09:45 PM~20334543
> *just finished smokin my meds for my anemia...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you smoke meds for an enema? :uh: what is up with everybody tonight?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2011, 09:58 PM~20334691
> *Anyone see this shirt as being inappropriate for my daughter to wear to school? She's 6.
> 
> Pink shirt that says "Will trade sister for MiniTruck"
> 
> http://www.dropemwear.com/2011/2011%20ECOM...ll%20sis%20pink
> *


 no I think that is real cute..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wow: 
sick ass sub


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2011, 11:07 PM~20334833
> *Cutty v6 1 turn burn. Click on Pic.
> 
> *


the wet ground helps  :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 13 2011, 10:23 PM~20334966
> *Just a quick question for you guys. Does anyone know where I can get a resin (dont think they make them in kits) a 1978 Malibu? I want to replicate my old car.
> *


 i thought they had a nascar that year?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2011, 02:17 AM~20335374
> *the wet ground helps  :happysad:
> *


It sure did.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2011, 12:30 AM~20335451
> *It sure did.
> *


thats what helps my magnum v6 ...do donuts on 22'slol


----------



## sincitycutty

just throwing this out there since it dont look like alot of people get in the non automotive section. i have knifes forsale. hit me up 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589886


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty+Apr 14 2011, 02:46 AM~20335539-->
> 
> 
> 
> just throwing this out there since it dont look like alot of people get in the non automotive section. i have knifes forsale. hit me up
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589886
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sincitycutty_@Apr 12 2011, 10:34 PM~20323642
> *Also I forgot to add. They are all USA made...
> *



thats whats up!............ some nice knives!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty+Apr 14 2011, 02:46 AM~20335539-->
> 
> 
> 
> just throwing this out there since it dont look like alot of people get in the non automotive section. i have knifes forsale. hit me up
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589886
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 14 2011, 08:45 AM~20336196
> *thats whats up!............ some nice knives!
> *


I'm set. Missing a Bench Made, Spyderco, KA-BAR. Then i'm good.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Is anyone making decals with letter/numbers with different fonts? 
Have a build idea but need a couple decals made.


----------



## Hydrohype

I swear to God almighty.. scur-rape-init deserve's some kind of award for this one!

This is the funniest shit I have ever seen, in a one picture reply...
oh my god I loose the ability to breath when I look at this picture...
(were you laughing when you put this car together)? did you know that you were 
gonna make some of us pee our pants? :wow: that is some hall of fame funny 
shit right there...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 10:01 AM~20336767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to God almighty.. scur-rape-init deserve's some kind of award for this one!
> 
> This is the funniest shit I have ever seen, in a one picture reply...
> oh my god I loose the ability to breath when I look at this picture...
> (were you laughing when you put this car together)?  did you know that you were
> gonna make some of us pee our pants? :wow:  that is some hall of fame funny
> shit right there...
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 08:01 AM~20336767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to God almighty.. scur-rape-init deserve's some kind of award for this one!
> 
> This is the funniest shit I have ever seen, in a one picture reply...
> oh my god I loose the ability to breath when I look at this picture...
> (were you laughing when you put this car together)?  did you know that you were
> gonna make some of us pee our pants? :wow:  that is some hall of fame funny
> shit right there...
> *



fuckin circus cars!! take this crap to the dena thread with all their junk!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WHAT HAPPEND TO THE FOR SALE THREAD? WHERE DO I POST MY SHIT FOR SALE AT??


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 07:04 AM~20336787
> *WHAT HAPPEND TO THE FOR SALE THREAD?  WHERE DO I POST MY SHIT FOR SALE AT??
> *


I think they took it away, I don't see it either


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHVEd7M9oX8..._embedded#at=54

CHECK THIS SHIT OUT 408 POSTED...LOL.....

IS THAT REVEREND HEARSE REPPIN THE DYNASTY PLAQUE WAVING IT IT ALL AROUND...2:40 SEC..INTO THE VIDEO...LOL... :biggrin: 

AN LOOK THERE HE IS AGAIN AT 4 - MIN....INTO THE VIDEO 

FAR RIGHT GRAY SHIRT AN SHORTS... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 06:01 PM~20336767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to God almighty.. scur-rape-init deserve's some kind of award for this one!
> 
> This is the funniest shit I have ever seen, in a one picture reply...
> oh my god I loose the ability to breath when I look at this picture...
> (were you laughing when you put this car together)?  did you know that you were
> gonna make some of us pee our pants? :wow:  that is some hall of fame funny
> shit right there...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 11:01 AM~20336767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to God almighty.. scur-rape-init deserve's some kind of award for this one!
> 
> This is the funniest shit I have ever seen, in a one picture reply...
> oh my god I loose the ability to breath when I look at this picture...
> (were you laughing when you put this car together)?  did you know that you were
> gonna make some of us pee our pants? :wow:  that is some hall of fame funny
> shit right there...
> *



LOL, well Markie, I honestly was luaghing while I was building it. I dont knock on people, and I wont hate on the dude for what he likes to build, but I just thought it was funny. I pulled out my green car too so it kinda looked like a frog ......  betch'all didnt notice that part..... 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 11:09 AM~20336818
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHVEd7M9oX8..._embedded#at=54
> 
> CHECK THIS SHIT OUT 408 POSTED...LOL.....
> 
> IS THAT REVEREND HEARSE REPPIN THE DYNASTY PLAQUE WAVING IT IT ALL AROUND...2:40 SEC..INTO THE VIDEO...LOL... :biggrin:
> 
> AN LOOK THERE HE IS AGAIN AT 4 - MIN....INTO THE VIDEO
> 
> FAR RIGHT GRAY SHIRT AN SHORTS... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


That really looks more like Mini.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2011, 10:22 AM~20336901
> *That really looks more like Mini.
> *


AHHH THATS FUNNY....I JUST HAD TO SEE IT AGAIN...LOL...I GUESS THE DUDE COULD PASS FOR EITHER ONE...LOL...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 10:31 AM~20336968
> *AHHH THATS FUNNY....I JUST HAD TO SEE IT AGAIN...LOL...I GUESS THE DUDE COULD PASS FOR EITHER ONE...LOL...
> *


WHAT THE HELL ! I wouldn't rep DYNASTY its ran by Jeff and he's a burnt biscuit eater


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2011, 06:38 PM~20337016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice as hell Mini!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2011, 08:17 AM~20336873
> *LOL, well Markie, I honestly was luaghing while I was building it. I dont knock on people, and I wont hate on the dude for what he likes to build, but I just thought it was funny. I pulled out my green car too so it kinda looked like a frog ......  betch'all didnt notice that part.....
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 all fuck, yea I noticed it looked like a frog last night.. i am still laughing bro..
I am dieing over here.. what so bad is? I picture that thing jumping! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 08:09 AM~20336818
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHVEd7M9oX8..._embedded#at=54
> 
> CHECK THIS SHIT OUT 408 POSTED...LOL.....
> 
> IS THAT REVEREND HEARSE REPPIN THE DYNASTY PLAQUE WAVING IT IT ALL AROUND...2:40 SEC..INTO THE VIDEO...LOL... :biggrin:
> 
> AN LOOK THERE HE IS AGAIN AT 4 - MIN....INTO THE VIDEO
> 
> FAR RIGHT GRAY SHIRT AN SHORTS... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 no dis to dynasty, but that Lincoln had enough weight in the trunk to 3 wheel,
but it was not getting any air time when it hopped? (that's not good)
the girls were nice and well fed! :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

has anyone ever made a working rag top for a model car?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 14 2011, 09:48 AM~20337843
> *has anyone ever made a working rag top for a model car?
> *


lotta effort, but no results  from what i saw. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2011, 10:51 AM~20337864
> *lotta effort, but no results   from what i saw. :biggrin:
> *


Didnt lowrollinjosh (name check) Make one on a red or orange 64 afew years ago?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 14 2011, 10:48 AM~20337843
> *has anyone ever made a working rag top for a model car?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4398478

Theres been afew more. But not many. I think bigbodyeddie (sp) did a le cab??


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2011, 10:43 AM~20338231
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4398478
> 
> Theres been afew more.  But not many. I think bigbodyeddie (sp)  did a le cab??
> *


nice work, but the material looks too bulky 

i think thats the hard part on trying to come up with good working material.


----------



## richphotos

thanks fam, I was real curious on it, now i have seen it all, some real skills on this board!


----------



## 408models

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=327968&hl=


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 08:58 PM~20324658
> *Should I do a vinyl top for the LS??
> *


what are you gonna do the top with james?! i got this 79 caddy i need to do the 1/4 top on and wanted to do something other then paint?!


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2011, 11:54 AM~20338309
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=327968&hl=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

<- is building a body dropped lindberg s10, could someone show or PM me pics on how this truck is body dropped, this is all new to me, once i get past that part, I will be doing well LMAO
Thanks Fam


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 14 2011, 03:56 PM~20339050
> *<- is building a body dropped lindberg s10, could someone show or PM me pics on how this truck is body dropped, this is all new to me, once i get past that part, I will be doing well LMAO
> Thanks Fam
> *


PM sent


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 14 2011, 11:59 AM~20338347
> *what are you gonna do the top with james?! i got this 79 caddy i need to do the 1/4 top on and wanted to do something other then paint?!
> *


gonna make the trim with thin styrene half round and the top is gonna be done with some masking tape....once its primered, I mask off the body and spray Duplicolor Tan Vinyl Interior spray and then once that cures, mask the vinyl top off and spray the body color....
Thinking of goin with Black for the body....


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 02:20 PM~20339262
> *gonna make the trim with thin styrene half round and the top is gonna be done with some masking tape....once its primered, I mask off the body and spray Duplicolor Tan Vinyl Interior spray and then once that cures, mask the vinyl top off and spray the body color....
> Thinking of goin with Black for the body....
> *


Forgot to add you gotta dullcoat the vinyl top after painting it and then you can mask it off.... dont wanna pull the tape off for the top...lol


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 14 2011, 08:01 AM~20336767
> *
> I swear to God almighty.. scur-rape-init deserve's some kind of award for this one!
> 
> This is the funniest shit I have ever seen, in a one picture reply...
> oh my god I loose the ability to breath when I look at this picture...
> (were you laughing when you put this car together)?  did you know that you were
> gonna make some of us pee our pants? :wow:  that is some hall of fame funny
> shit right there...
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> the dumb thang I ever seen*


----------



## sincitycutty

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2011, 06:48 AM~20336415
> *I'm set. Missing a Bench Made, Spyderco, KA-BAR. Then i'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: niceeeeeee


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, for three of you, shipped a few packages today. Couldnt get them all out. 

Steve Conf # 0310 1230 0001 7629 6160

Markie De # 0310 1230 0001 7629 6153

El Jeffe # 0310 1230 0001 7629 6177

Raider, Tonio, your stuff will ship on Saturday. Got called into work tomorrow. :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

I cant seem to find the thread.... I looked on Post Your Rides and Air Suspension forums on here, anyone know where the Minitruckers thread is at? Its just drivin me crazy....


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 07:42 PM~20340529
> *I cant seem to find the thread.... I looked on Post Your Rides and Air Suspension forums on here, anyone know where the Minitruckers thread is at? Its just drivin me crazy....
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&hl=mini+trucks


Is this the one James


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Charles... Thats the one I was lookin for bro....


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 07:58 PM~20340658
> *Thanks Charles... Thats the one I was lookin for bro....
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2011, 06:13 PM~20340338
> *Ok, for three of you, shipped a few packages today. Couldnt get them all out.
> 
> Steve  Conf # 0310 1230 0001 7629 6160
> 
> Markie De    # 0310 1230 0001 7629 6153
> 
> El Jeffe        # 0310 1230 0001 7629 6177
> 
> Raider, Tonio, your stuff will ship on Saturday. Got called into work tomorrow. :uh:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2011, 07:13 PM~20340338
> *Ok, for three of you, shipped a few packages today. Couldnt get them all out.
> 
> Steve  Conf # 0310 1230 0001 7629 6160
> 
> Markie De    # 0310 1230 0001 7629 6153
> 
> El Jeffe        # 0310 1230 0001 7629 6177
> 
> Raider, Tonio, your stuff will ship on Saturday. Got called into work tomorrow. :uh:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

So I had this stupid bitch bill collector calling me with the wrong number twice this morning.... she proceeded to argue with me telling me its the correct number and Im lying.... Called her a dumb bitch and hung up on her ass....
So shes called 3 times this afternoon (Caller ID is great)
and heres some of the things I answered with for every call she made to me.... 

Ed's Sex and Novelty shop, how can I enhance your sexual experience...

Father Joe's Funeral Home, do you have a body for me to bag today?

and my favorite one and I think this wrecked her fuckin nerves because I spoke in a high pitched kids voice....

Mommy, it burns when I pee....


I know Im a sick fuck, but it was fuckin hilarious....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 06:55 PM~20341453
> *So I had this stupid bitch bill collector calling me with the wrong number twice this morning.... she proceeded to argue with me telling me its the correct number and Im lying.... Called her a dumb bitch and hung up on her ass....
> So shes called 3 times this afternoon (Caller ID is great)
> and heres some of the things I answered with for every call she made to me....
> 
> Ed's Sex and Novelty shop, how can I enhance your sexual experience...
> 
> Father Joe's Funeral Home, do you have a body for me to bag today?
> 
> and my favorite one and I think this wrecked her fuckin nerves because I spoke in a high pitched kids voice....
> 
> Mommy, it burns when I pee....
> I know Im a sick fuck, but it was fuckin hilarious....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 09:55 PM~20341453
> *So I had this stupid bitch bill collector calling me with the wrong number twice this morning.... she proceeded to argue with me telling me its the correct number and Im lying.... Called her a dumb bitch and hung up on her ass....
> So shes called 3 times this afternoon (Caller ID is great)
> and heres some of the things I answered with for every call she made to me....
> 
> Ed's Sex and Novelty shop, how can I enhance your sexual experience...
> 
> Father Joe's Funeral Home, do you have a body for me to bag today?
> 
> and my favorite one and I think this wrecked her fuckin nerves because I spoke in a high pitched kids voice....
> 
> Mommy, it burns when I pee....
> I know Im a sick fuck, but it was fuckin hilarious....
> *


Yeah, I had this guy call a few weeks ago claiming to be from the IRS sayin they were gonna sieze my property and my truck (and he knew I drove a 94 s-10)........... oh wait, that was you. :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2011, 03:39 PM~20339448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bitch is bad ass


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 14 2011, 07:08 PM~20341561
> *Yeah, I had this guy call a few weeks ago claiming to be from the IRS sayin they were gonna sieze my property and my truck (and he knew I drove a 94 s-10)........... oh wait, that was you. :roflmao:
> *


I forgot you had my number saved already.... LMAO.... that was pretty good though....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 10:14 PM~20341620
> *I forgot you had my number saved already.... LMAO.... that was pretty good though....
> *


I wouldn't have fell for it though cuz the IRS would know my SS # and physical addy, which I would've asked them to read to me. :biggrin: like it matters anyway, if someone wants to steal my identity go right ahead, they're more than welcome to have all my debt. Lol


----------



## 06150xlt

Where the heck do we post stuff for sale now? all the threads are locked! or can we not sale anything anymore?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 14 2011, 07:31 PM~20341769
> *Where the heck do we post stuff for sale now? all the threads are locked! or can we not sale anything anymore?
> *


:dunno: get at me on that 70's ford cab, i got a midnight cowboy wrecker i need to convert...


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 14 2011, 08:47 PM~20341894
> *:dunno: get at me on that 70's ford cab, i got a midnight cowboy wrecker i need to convert...
> *


What chu talkin about Willis! I aint got no 70's Ford Cab! :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 14 2011, 07:51 PM~20341945
> *What chu talkin about Willis! I aint got no 70's Ford Cab! :dunno:
> *


:banghead: well someone did..... cant remember who and sale threads are no longer bumped up on front page, or grouped together for that matter....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 14 2011, 07:31 PM~20341769
> *Where the heck do we post stuff for sale now? all the threads are locked! or can we not sale anything anymore?
> *


Fuck it, start a thread for your sales.... Mine isnt locked....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 14 2011, 09:56 PM~20341999
> *:banghead: well someone did..... cant remember who and sale threads are no longer bumped up on front page, or grouped together for that matter....
> *


for real i tried to bump them up but there locked.... :happysad: 
i asked earlier where we sell our shit but no responce... :dunno: ..an i need to off some more stuff too... :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 09:18 PM~20342185
> *for real i tried to bump them up but there locked.... :happysad:
> i asked earlier where we sell our shit but no responce... :dunno: ..an i need to off some more stuff  too... :cheesy:
> *


Mine wasn't locked! :biggrin: TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phatras+Apr 13 2011, 11:17 AM~20327627-->
> 
> 
> 
> I came to the conclusion last night that no matter what I do here someones going to bitch and cry like a baby. Everyone cried for the forum to be cleaned up, it gets done and a new group of people cry about it. People cried because the forum was clogged with sales, so get rid of them and a different group comes out crying about it. So guess what guys.. Post what ya want where ya want.. Have fun..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatras_@Apr 13 2011, 11:43 AM~20327810
> *Really.. This coming form the guy who pmed me saying change it back or im going to quit modeling?? IM not crying about it just done. Im sick of hearing people bitch and moan over nothing.. Each person thinks into this there own way and comes to there own conclusions, they then post them, and everything gets blown way out of proportion. Running a business, getting ready for east, running my family, and everything else in my life takes enough time.. I do not have the time in my life to fight over a forum. So you guys win.. Do as you please. Have fun.
> 
> Also FYI... I have banned no one.. I find it funny you all think im ban happy and making this into scale auto. Two things changed. Subforums and sales.. Yet no one has noticed the other changes they are two busy bitching about what they see.
> *


Questions answered? :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Just start a new sales thread and keep it just like the one Rick started (and then took away). Everyone just post up in that one thread until he gets back. Couldnt hurt.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 14 2011, 10:28 PM~20342248
> *Just start a new sales thread and keep it just like the one Rick started (and then took away). Everyone just post up in that one thread until he gets back. Couldnt hurt.
> *


great idea... :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 14 2011, 09:28 PM~20342248
> *Just start a new sales thread and keep it just like the one Rick started (and then took away). Everyone just post up in that one thread until he gets back. Couldnt hurt.
> *


:wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 14 2011, 07:47 PM~20341894
> *:dunno: get at me on that 70's ford cab, i got a midnight cowboy wrecker i need to convert...
> *


whats up ??? did you still want it or what ???


----------



## EastSideMuscle

OK, I have been looking around the forum and I see that ya'll use a lot of different brand name wire wheels. So I have a question: What is the best brand of wires in your opinion?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

someday ill get one


----------



## BODINE

o posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
Poster Posts
[email protected] 1804
BODINE 1127
CNDYBLU66SS 1025
Hydrohype 901
Minidreams Inc. 857
Reverend Hearse 733
grimreaper69 699
Esoteric 601
darkside customs 559
spikekid999 556
MayhemKustomz 504
SlammdSonoma 481
rollindeep408 459
mcloven 451
rollinoldskoo 442
mademan 416
youcantfademe 406
716 LAYIN LOW 404
betoscustoms 402
Tonioseven 379
Scur-rape-init 350
tunzafun 323
Diamond502 322
SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY 321
BiggC 307
STREETRACEKING 300
tyhodge07 295
MARINATE 257
phatras 255
408models 254
kustombuilder 251
Siim123 223
Project59 219
Pokey 217
PINK86REGAL 216
lb808 213
CHR1S619 211
Bogyoke 206
LowandBeyond 198
85Biarittz 198
Linc 187
Bos82 181
Ohio Chad 180
81cutty 171
danny chawps 171
06150xlt 163
hocknberry 158
undead white boy 156
jimbo 149
EVIL C 140
customcoupe68 129
twiztedplasticz 128
pancho1969 114
ibuildweniblazeum 114
93FULLSIZE 110
Mr Biggs 109
bigdogg323 105
OneLowBull 102
rodburner1974 100


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 12:38 AM~20343687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someday ill get one
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 15 2011, 01:29 AM~20343878
> *o posted in: RANDOM **** OFF TOPIC
> Poster  Posts
> <span style='color:red'>whore :shhh: :inout: :biggrin:*


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 01:38 AM~20343687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someday ill get one
> *


 I hope you get it bro!! :cheesy: This is givin' me small-scale ideas...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 15 2011, 03:42 AM~20344004
> *whore :shhh:  :inout:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao..... :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

so, everyone knows Cali is broke off her ass. but did you know that the DMV can garnish your tax return to pay for back registration ON A VEHICLE YOU NO LONGER OWN? I had an old chopper (motorcycle) that I was building. I owned the thing since 05 and kept it stock for the most part, but in 08 I tore it down to bare bones and started to rebuild it chopper/ratbike style. I didn't pay registration cause it was in pieces and I didn't non-op it cause I didn't think the build would take so long. O.K. short story long, I went to register it in Feb and after finding that the back reg was $450, I sold the bike for crazy cheap....in Feb. my wife and I filled our taxes two weeks ago and we just got a letter in the mail saying that the DMV took $450 from our return to pay the back registration...on the bike I sold in Feb! after arguing with DMV for 3 days on phone and in person, providing proof that I indeed ssold the bike MONTHS BEFORE they took the money, I find that the law is: EVEN IF YOU SOLD A VEHICLE 10 DAYS, 10 MONTHS, OR 10 YRS AGO, IF SAID VEHICLE ACCUMULATED ANY FEES FROM THE DMV WHILE YOU WERE THE OWNER, YOU STILL OWE THAT MONEY TO THE DMV! NO MATTER IF YOU SOLD THE VEHICLE AS IS OR HOW LONG AGO THE ACTUAL SALE TOOK PLACE. I hate to be the rat that jumps ship when it's sinking, but I'm REALLY considering getting the fuck out of this broke ass state! :angry:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 15 2011, 08:36 AM~20344722
> *so, everyone knows Cali is broke off her ass. but did you know that the DMV can garnish your tax return to pay for back registration ON A VEHICLE YOU NO LONGER OWN? I had an old chopper (motorcycle) that I was building. I owned the thing since 05 and kept it stock for the most part, but in 08 I tore it down to bare bones and started to rebuild it chopper/ratbike style. I didn't pay registration cause it was in pieces and I didn't non-op it cause I didn't think the build would take so long. O.K. short story long, I went to register it in Feb and after finding that the back reg was $450, I sold the bike for crazy cheap....in Feb. my wife and I filled our taxes two weeks ago and we just got a letter in the mail saying that the DMV took $450 from our return to pay the back registration...on the bike I sold in Feb! after arguing with DMV for 3 days on phone and in person, providing proof that I indeed ssold the bike MONTHS BEFORE they took the money, I find that the law is: EVEN IF YOU SOLD A VEHICLE 10 DAYS, 10 MONTHS, OR 10 YRS AGO, IF SAID VEHICLE ACCUMULATED ANY FEES FROM THE DMV WHILE YOU WERE THE OWNER, YOU STILL OWE THAT MONEY TO THE DMV! NO MATTER IF YOU SOLD THE VEHICLE AS IS OR HOW LONG AGO THE ACTUAL SALE TOOK PLACE. I hate to be the rat that jumps ship when it's sinking, but I'm REALLY considering getting the fuck out of this broke ass state!  :angry:
> *



damn, that's fucked up. I've had plenty of cars just sittin w/o registration over the years. I'da been fucked! sucks dude


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 15 2011, 07:41 AM~20344742
> *damn, that's fucked up.  I've had plenty of cars just sittin w/o registration over the years.  I'da been fucked! sucks dude
> *


Man I love Missouri, the bjtch hasn't been tagged since 09 and te hearse since 07 the fees for both of them don't top 275 ....


----------



## sinicle

the fucked up part is I told the lady at DMV that in the past I've bought vehicles for cheap BECAUSE they had back fees and when I went to register them I had to pay the back fees. why didn't they bill the previous owner for the back fees LIKE THEY'RE DOING TO ME?!? she said "it's a catch 22. if they guy you sold the bike to had come in to register the bike, he would have had to pay, but since he hasn't come in yet, we're billing you." WTF?!?!? so not only did I get rid of an awesome bike for dirt cheap, I HAD TO PAY HIS REGISTRATION!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THIS STATE!!!!!



can you tell this pisses me off? just checking.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Don't have to worry about stupid DMV shit like that here in Michigan. Hell it's not even called DMV. It's Secretary of State here.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 15 2011, 09:24 AM~20344956
> *the fucked up part is I told the lady at DMV that in the past I've bought vehicles for cheap BECAUSE they had back fees and when I went to register them I had to pay the back fees. why didn't they bill the previous owner for the back fees LIKE THEY'RE DOING TO ME?!? she said "it's a catch 22. if they guy you sold the bike to had come in to register the bike, he would have had to pay, but since he hasn't come in yet, we're billing you." WTF?!?!? so not only did I get rid of an awesome bike for dirt cheap, I HAD TO PAY HIS REGISTRATION!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THIS STATE!!!!!
> can you tell this pisses me off? just checking.
> *


They did this shit to me on my 59 impala it's in pieces and I used to register it for the fuck of it no smog needed but I stopped a few years ago and when I did my taxes bam they took out 300 bucks in late fees fucked up thing is it only costs 45 bucks to register I wanna know where the fuck does 250 bucks worth of late fees come from crazy shit ! So I have had the bitch on non op now save the headache and just non op from the get go cause you only have a small time frame to do that once you miss the small two month window to do so your stuck with reg. And late fees :angry:


----------



## sinicle

it's muthafuckin highway robbery is what it is! because of the shitty job the fucking chimps they got to run the state are doing, Cali is BROKE. so they steal money to pay for they're mistakes! fucking bullshit! I'm broke, does that mean I get to rob state officials? obviously not, but you get my point. I think I'll become a Marxis.......


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 15 2011, 12:05 PM~20345086
> *Don't have to worry about stupid DMV shit like that here in Michigan. Hell it's not even called DMV. It's Secretary of State here.
> *


Wait for it Scott. State's goin broke, pretty soon they'll be chargin us for every breath we take.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 15 2011, 05:19 AM~20344274
> *I hope you get it bro!!  :cheesy: This is givin' me small-scale ideas...
> *


me too


----------



## 408models

*OK SO SHOULD WE START A NEW FOR SALE TOPIC OR JUST PUT STUFF UP IN OUR OWN TOPICS. I GOTTA GET MY 1:1 51 P/U GOIN FOR THIS YEAR* :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 15 2011, 09:15 AM~20345138
> *it's muthafuckin highway robbery is what it is! because of the shitty job the fucking chimps they got to run the state are doing, Cali is BROKE. so they steal money to pay for they're mistakes! fucking bullshit! I'm broke, does that mean I get to rob state officials? obviously not, but you get my point. I think I'll become a Marxis.......
> *


worst state in the us right now fucking sucks and dont even mention the fucking gas prices 

and they wonder why people rob banks and shit


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

SALES TOPIC 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590285


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 12:21 PM~20345188
> *worst state in the us right now fucking sucks and dont even mention the fucking gas prices
> 
> and they wonder why people rob banks and shit
> *


Shit, at $4 a gal its gettin harder to work. I almost don't make what I use in gas in a typical 8 hr shift. Tips are droppin because of it.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 09:26 AM~20345214
> *Shit, at $4 a gal its gettin harder to work. I almost don't make what I use in gas in a typical 8 hr shift. Tips are droppin because of it.
> *


tips ???
you a waiter or something :scrutinize:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 12:33 PM~20345254
> *tips ???
> you a waiter or something  :scrutinize:
> *


Delivery


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 10:26 AM~20345214
> *Shit, at $4 a gal its gettin harder to work. I almost don't make what I use in gas in a typical 8 hr shift. Tips are droppin because of it.
> *


4.10 yesterday. :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Apr 15 2011, 09:41 AM~20345291-->
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what ya deliver ???
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Apr 15 2011, 09:42 AM~20345295
> *4.10 yesterday. :angry:
> *


i heard its gonna go up to $5.00 :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 12:45 PM~20345311
> *what ya deliver ???
> 
> i heard its gonna go up to $5.00  :wow:
> *


Pizza........

Its supposed to be up to $5 here by August.


----------



## darkside customs

I wouldnt be surprised if the gas prices topped almost to 6 bucks...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

.....and to think it used to be just like$.33... wow.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 10:45 AM~20345311
> *what ya deliver ???
> 
> i heard its gonna go up to $5.00  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 15 2011, 10:54 AM~20345374
> *.....and to think it used to be just like$.33... wow.
> *


like less than a dollar ~ 10 years ago even


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 15 2011, 12:54 PM~20345374
> *.....and to think it used to be just like$.33... wow.
> *


You wouldn't remember that youngin. When I first started drivin it was $.85......... and I thought $20 to fill up was expensive. If I knew then what I know now....... its amazing how shit changes in 15 yrs.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

No, but I do know history...even then its still nuts. Next thing we know, there will be all hybrids n shit out there, all the classics and whatnot would be put to rest until the economy got better (as if).


----------



## darkside customs

This isnt model related, but I need to vent....
Im a nervous fuckin train wreck right now.... 
Back in '08 I went to see a doctor because I had a knot in my groin area and was told it was a hernia and either deal with it or have it removed....
I chose to deal with it... Well its still there and I went to get a routine check up done and found out that its not a hernia, its a swollen lymph node.... I go to the doctor on Monday to find out what the hell is goin on....because the other side started to swell up also.... Im really scared that it could be cancer or lymphoma.... IDK.... Im praying its just an infection that I got and my body became immune to or something....
I know its not a medical forum, but I just needed to vent....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 15 2011, 01:01 PM~20345424
> *No, but I do know history...even then its still nuts. Next thing we know, there will be all hybrids n shit out there, all the classics and whatnot would be put to rest until the economy got better (as if).
> *


They're already tryin to force the "economically unfriendly" cars off the road.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 09:59 AM~20345410
> *You wouldn't remember that youngin. When I first started drivin it was $.85......... and I thought $20 to fill up was expensive. If I knew then what I know now....... its amazing how shit changes in 15 yrs.
> *



was driving when it was around $.75-80 here. took $5 to fill my ranger up to last a week. loved that!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 10:08 AM~20345458
> *They're already tryin to force the "economically unfriendly" cars off the road.
> *


 :yessad: 

they want all cars that are 15 yrs or older off the road


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 15 2011, 10:02 AM~20345428
> *This isnt model related, but I need to vent....
> Im a nervous fuckin train wreck right now....
> Back in '08 I went to see a doctor because I had a knot in my groin area and was told it was a hernia and either deal with it or have it removed....
> I chose to deal with it... Well its still there and I went to get a routine check up done and found out that its not a hernia, its a swollen lymph node.... I go to the doctor on Monday to find out what the hell is goin on....because the other side started to swell up also.... Im really scared that it could be cancer or lymphoma.... IDK.... Im praying its just an infection that I got and my body became immune to or something....
> I know its not a medical forum, but I just needed to vent....
> *


I'm very sorry to hear that. keep you hopes up, could turn out to be nothing :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 15 2011, 10:27 AM~20345578
> *I'm very sorry to hear that. keep you hopes up, could turn out to be nothing :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro... thats all I can do....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 15 2011, 10:27 AM~20345578
> *I'm very sorry to hear that. keep you hopes up, could turn out to be nothing :thumbsup:
> *


x2 hope its nothing


----------



## danny chawps

long time no see :biggrin: what it doooo muuuufukas


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 12:50 PM~20345748
> *long time no see  :biggrin:  what it doooo muuuufukas
> *


Got my tail back to the bench and cuttin it up !


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 09:49 AM~20345341
> *Pizza........
> 
> Its supposed to be up to $5 here by August.
> *


dont you gotta use your own car and gas to deliver ???


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 10:54 AM~20345775
> *Got  my  tail  back  to the  bench  and  cuttin it  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats nice :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 10:54 AM~20345775
> *Got  my  tail  back  to the  bench  and  cuttin it  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sooon fellas soon  things are leveling off at the shop slowly but surely and ill be able to get back at it again


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle+Apr 15 2011, 07:36 AM~20344722-->
> 
> 
> 
> so, everyone knows Cali is broke off her ass. but did you know that the DMV can garnish your tax return to pay for back registration ON A VEHICLE YOU NO LONGER OWN? I had an old chopper (motorcycle) that I was building. I owned the thing since 05 and kept it stock for the most part, but in 08 I tore it down to bare bones and started to rebuild it chopper/ratbike style. I didn't pay registration cause it was in pieces and I didn't non-op it cause I didn't think the build would take so long. O.K. short story long, I went to register it in Feb and after finding that the back reg was $450, I sold the bike for crazy cheap....in Feb. my wife and I filled our taxes two weeks ago and we just got a letter in the mail saying that the DMV took $450 from our return to pay the back registration...on the bike I sold in Feb! after arguing with DMV for 3 days on phone and in person, providing proof that I indeed ssold the bike MONTHS BEFORE they took the money, I find that the law is: EVEN IF YOU SOLD A VEHICLE 10 DAYS, 10 MONTHS, OR 10 YRS AGO, IF SAID VEHICLE ACCUMULATED ANY FEES FROM THE DMV WHILE YOU WERE THE OWNER, YOU STILL OWE THAT MONEY TO THE DMV! NO MATTER IF YOU SOLD THE VEHICLE AS IS OR HOW LONG AGO THE ACTUAL SALE TOOK PLACE. I hate to be the rat that jumps ship when it's sinking, but I'm REALLY considering getting the fuck out of this broke ass state!  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole system is designed to pass the buck. of the financial burden that they (the system) created.. It fuckin cost more money to be poor or un-informed.
> it used to be when your registration was do, you could go in a little late and catch up by paying just a couple of bucks.. and either pay the fee's or pay for a non-op?
> But nooooooooo! they got me like that on the glasshouse and the brougham? if you miss there little time window? your fucked untill the next calender year!
> they got me on smog too? when i first got tags for the chevy in 2005 I was only one year away from being smog exempt.. 1975 or older meant no more smog..
> but the next year those fuck's changed the law and capt it at 1975,, so now forever I have to get my car smogged.. (fuck them and there smog pump's )
> I saw on the new's where a lady owed $3.500 to the IRS so she wrote them a
> check and paid them... they got the money.. almost a year later they told the lady
> that they never got the money, and they went into her bank account and took
> $5,000 from her ass... just like that.. :uh: and now she has got a lawyer on the case along with a television new's reporter and its been more than a year she has been fighting.. and all the IRS say's is (they will look into it) anit that a Bitch?
> Our fat cat Law makers in Government, are perfectly okay with sending our kids
> to forean lands to get shot at.. while they rip us off and keep there wealth..
> and then deny those same men and women descent health care for them and there family if and when they return?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Apr 15 2011, 10:02 AM~20345428
> *This isnt model related, but I need to vent....
> Im a nervous fuckin train wreck right now....
> Back in '08 I went to see a doctor because I had a knot in my groin area and was told it was a hernia and either deal with it or have it removed....
> I chose to deal with it... Well its still there and I went to get a routine check up done and found out that its not a hernia, its a swollen lymph node.... I go to the doctor on Monday to find out what the hell is goin on....because the other side started to swell up also.... Im really scared that it could be cancer or lymphoma.... IDK.... Im praying its just an infection that I got and my body became immune to or something....
> I know its not a medical forum, but I just needed to vent....
> *


It's called gettin old,, body parts start to creek and squeak when you move them,
strange things start to grow in odd place's... hang in there budy.. we hope its 
nothing major? I guess you just have to wait and see what happens..


----------



## danny chawps

aaaaaaaaaaaaaw shit here we go again :drama: :inout:


----------



## darkside customs

I feel ya Markie.... I dont think its anything major.... prolly just an infection my body became immune to....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 10:54 AM~20345775
> *Got  my  tail  back  to the  bench  and  cuttin it  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you were right Gunny.. I love that fit.. put some skirts on them both!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 11:02 AM~20345844
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaw shit here we go again    :drama:  :inout:
> *


 Rag Top Boy! come back to kick it with us little people! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

anyone that doesn't like our gov system say "I" :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 15 2011, 11:09 AM~20345912
> *Rag Top Boy!  come back to kick it with us little people! :biggrin:
> *



shit let me get that g house too :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 11:09 AM~20345914
> *anyone that doesn't like our gov system say "I"  :biggrin:
> *



I


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 10:54 AM~20345775
> *Got  my  tail  back  to the  bench  and  cuttin it  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna be sick!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 11:11 AM~20345933
> *I
> *


 (I) lol 
bust out with a picture chawper? lets see that rag.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 11:11 AM~20345922
> *shit let me get that g house too  :biggrin:
> *


your shit is clean how long you been painting ???


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 11:24 AM~20346033
> *your shit is clean how long you been painting ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like a year or so :dunno: my first car was a 73 , i think i started like last march but i started with models


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 15 2011, 11:23 AM~20346023
> *(I) lol
> bust out with a picture chawper? lets see that    rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 11:28 AM~20346054
> *like a year or so  :dunno:  my first car was a 73 , i think i started like last march  but i started with models
> *


shit keep doing your thang man clean ass work for just a year 

do you do all the body work too ???
or just lay patterns ???


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 11:24 AM~20346033
> *your shit is clean how long you been painting ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 11:30 AM~20346073
> *shit keep doing your thang man clean ass work for just a year
> 
> do you do all the body work too ???
> or just lay patterns ???
> *



thanks man , i do it all homie , i been doing it for years but i only been painting for about a year


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 15 2011, 11:23 AM~20346023
> *(I) lol
> bust out with a picture chawper? lets see that    rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



one hitta quitta :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



















































i caaaaant take iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit :fool2:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 11:34 AM~20346097
> *thanks man , i do it all homie ,  i been doing it for years but i only been painting for about a year
> *


sick much props


----------



## danny chawps

gotta go fellas till next time


----------



## darkside customs

OK, so where the hell is Rick at?? Last active April 13th.... that was 2 days ago... Havent seen him on here at all....


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 09:24 PM~20346033
> *your shit is clean how long you been painting ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 15 2011, 11:50 AM~20346212
> *OK, so where the hell is Rick at?? Last active April 13th.... that was 2 days ago... Havent seen him on here at all....
> *


lets just say the next mod is gonna make a lot of people here regret their posts


----------



## Tonioseven

Rick is at the NNL East.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 15 2011, 12:01 PM~20346271
> *Rick is at the NNL East.
> *


you took the fun out of that post lol, i got a SLS today :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I was just wonderin if we still had a mod was all.... after all the shit went down on here....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 15 2011, 03:03 PM~20346296
> *I was just wonderin if we still had a mod was all.... after all the shit went down on here....
> *



Nothin went down. Just a bunch of bitchin.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2011, 02:02 PM~20346281
> *you took the fun out of that post lol, i got a SLS today :biggrin:
> *


I jusy got an old beat-up Toronado from the 'bay. Gonna sacrifice a '66 Rivi to restore it.Will probably be converted to rear-wheel drive.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 15 2011, 12:07 PM~20346319
> *Nothin went down. Just a bunch of bitchin.
> *


thats what I meant... all good...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 01:55 PM~20345781
> *dont you gotta use your own car and gas to deliver ???
> *


:yes: we get $1.50 per delivery, but we have a larger delivery area and that doesn't cover the gas for some deliveries.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 15 2011, 03:08 PM~20346328
> *thats what I meant... all good...
> *



I think Rick just got tired of replying to the bickering. Had to focus on getting ready for NNL East. Some people just dont like change.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 15 2011, 12:07 PM~20346325
> *I jusy got an old beat-up Toronado from the 'bay. Gonna sacrifice a '66 Rivi to restore it.Will probably be converted to rear-wheel drive.
> *


i gotta find mine and re restore it ive been drying to get the chrome redone


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 03:09 PM~20346333
> *:yes: we get $1.50 per delivery, but we have a larger delivery area and that doesn't cover the gas for some deliveries.
> *


Per delivery you should be getting price per gallon. Just my 2.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Apr 15 2011, 12:09 PM~20346333-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: we get $1.50 per delivery, but we have a larger delivery area and that doesn't cover the gas for some deliveries.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 15 2011, 12:10 PM~20346340
> *Per delivery you should be getting price per gallon. Just my 2.
> *


x2


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Apr 15 2011, 03:10 PM~20346340-->
> 
> 
> 
> Per delivery you should be getting price per gallon. Just my 2.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 03:19 PM~20346388
> *:wow:
> 
> x2
> *


Like Wednesday, I took a delivery out to BFE. Dude gives me a $2.50 tip, yet I take 1 that's close enough to walk and I get $5-$6. Most nights I can average $14-$15 an hr with tips and hourly wage.

At least I'm workin though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 03:27 PM~20346426
> *Like Wednesday, I took a delivery out to BFE. Dude gives me a $2.50 tip, yet I take 1 that's close enough to walk and I get $5-$6. Most nights I can average $14-$15 an hr with tips and hourly wage.
> 
> At least I'm workin though.
> *



When i have pizza delivered i give the delivery driver at the least $5. It's a slap in the face for the driver if you give them any less, regardless if there is a charge for delivery or not.


----------



## Hydrohype

I wonder how if business is really good for this guy?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Kit-Lot-Body-196...4#ht_2164wt_754
then he sells the frame, undies and interior tub for $10.00 
then he sells the motor for $10.00 :uh: 
he has made up his mind that he is going to get $30.00 per model, one way or 
another!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2011, 02:58 PM~20346258
> *lets just say the next mod is gonna make a lot of people here regret their posts
> *



There WILL NOT be another! Rick is it. If people have a problem with things he changes on this forum. Take it up with the other mods. Or send Rick a PM. There isnt a need to fill the board with a bunch of negative posts and bitching. It's pointless.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 15 2011, 03:40 PM~20346510
> *When i have pizza delivered i give the delivery driver at the least $5. It's a slap in the face for the driver if you give them any less, regardless if there is a charge for delivery or not.
> *


What really pisses me off is the people that don't tip at all.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 15 2011, 03:40 PM~20346510
> *When i have pizza delivered i give the delivery driver at the least $5. It's a slap in the face for the driver if you give them any less, regardless if there is a charge for delivery or not.
> *


What really pisses me off is the people that don't tip at all.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 03:49 PM~20346558
> *What really pisses me off is the people that don't tip at all.
> *



I hear ya. I get tips here were i work too handling rich peoples bags and cleaning there cars and shit. Half the time your lucky if you even get a thank you.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 12:27 PM~20346426
> *Like Wednesday, I took a delivery out to BFE. Dude gives me a $2.50 tip, yet I take 1 that's close enough to walk and I get $5-$6. Most nights I can average $14-$15 an hr with tips and hourly wage.
> 
> At least I'm workin though.
> *


 better than nothing :happysad:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 01:31 PM~20346814
> *better than nothing  :happysad:
> *


years ago I did that shit. one thing that helps is to have a non confrontational manager. if you get paid in cash call the manager as soon as you get to your car and say that the people are pissed and they want a free pizza


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 15 2011, 05:34 PM~20347139
> *years ago I did that shit. one thing that helps is to have a non confrontational manager. if you get paid in cash call the manager as soon as you get to your car and say that the people are pissed and they want a free pizza
> *


Doesn't work cuz all complaints go directly through the manager, they have to speak to the customer directly.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 03:10 PM~20347299
> *Doesn't work cuz all complaints go directly through the manager, they have to speak to the customer directly.
> *


fuck


----------



## [email protected]

some layitlow homies made the mag this year!

congrats fellas!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn Fella's ! See LAY IT LOW can offer more then the bitch fest and E-THUGISH ball ! Way to go to all of you for the work you all put in to be noticed above the other models that were at your shows !


----------



## [email protected]

oh yea...... and some dynasty cats too :biggrin: 

















































congrats to all............... seems to be this site has alot of people still buildin


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what mag is that ???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Model Cars Mag.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 06:52 PM~20347525
> *Damn Fella's !  See  LAY  IT  LOW  can  offer  more  then  the  bitch  fest  and  E-THUGISH  ball !  Way  to  go  to  all  of  you    for  the  work  you  all  put  in  to  be  noticed  above the  other  models  that  were  at  your  shows !
> *




almost every other page is someone from layitlow


----------



## Tonioseven

Resin Malibu; 32 minutes left...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Chevy-Malibu-Nic...=item4cf66ae1a8


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2011, 03:55 PM~20347543
> *Model  Cars Mag.
> *


damn i need an issue of that 

some sick ass builds in there guys much props


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 15 2011, 04:09 PM~20347632
> *Resin Malibu; 32 minutes left...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Chevy-Malibu-Nic...=item4cf66ae1a8
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## gseeds

congratz to all the layitlow guys!! i dont think theirs anyother site out there filling the magazines up like this here ! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

CONGRATS GUYS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 15 2011, 07:19 PM~20347689
> *congratz to all the layitlow guys!! i dont think theirs anyother site out there filling the magazines up like this here ! :biggrin:
> *






nope!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

congrats to all of u!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 15 2011, 06:52 PM~20347866
> *congrats to all of u!!
> *


*X-2!!!*


----------



## BiggC

Sweet!! :wow: 

Congrats to everyone that made it in the Mag!! Thanks Jeff for posting up the pics!!


----------



## DVNPORT

A JOB WELL DONE GUYS. BADASS.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 15 2011, 05:09 PM~20347962
> *Sweet!!  :wow:
> 
> Congrats to everyone that made it in the Mag!!  Thanks Jeff for posting up the pics!!
> *


 fuck yea, all you guys deserved it.. :biggrin: I how can i get an issue of that mag?
I will ask my hobby shop..


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 15 2011, 07:36 PM~20348121
> *fuck yea, all you guys deserved it.. :biggrin:  I how can i get an issue of that mag?
> I will ask my hobby shop..
> *


Not sure for everyone, but all of mine have been from contests I've been to.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 15 2011, 06:36 PM~20348121
> *fuck yea, all you guys deserved it.. :biggrin:  I how can i get an issue of that mag?
> I will ask my hobby shop..
> *


THEY CARRY IT AT THE BOOKS O MILLION HERE.. and "my" truck that is in it was at the KC show last year ... CandyBluess took em for me :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2011, 06:52 PM~20347526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell Yeah Nater!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 isnt it?
> *



Congrats to all the LIL homies on makin the mag!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 15 2011, 08:09 PM~20347962
> *Sweet!!  :wow:
> 
> Congrats to everyone that made it in the Mag!!  Thanks Jeff for posting up the pics!!
> *




i put in work to get all them pics up, one by one from my phone lol


again, congrats to everyone that made the mag!


in the early 90's after the hobby sorta fell off for me, i would still buy scale auto and flip threw the pages with the hopes to get back into the hobby one day, and i always wanted a pic in one of them mags, and when frank sent me the text with my pic in it, i was syked.................. and to be honest, like frank said, i could care less about a plaque, or trophy, im happy as fuck i got a pic in a mag! :biggrin: 
my first one, with hopes of many more to come........... just gotta get out to more shows is all


----------



## Esoteric

ive been on these lybia pics for a while and ive yet to see a GM truck being used as a technical in any of the photos they all mustve broke down.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2011, 07:14 PM~20348758
> *ive been on these lybia pics for a while and ive yet to see a GM truck being used as a technical in any of the photos they all mustve broke down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: they just use all the other crap so a good GM vehicle doesnt get blown to shit!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2011, 07:27 PM~20348831
> *:nono: they just use all the other crap so a good GM vehicle doesnt get blown to shit!
> *


actually the world thinks GM trucks are garbage, fords truck numbers dont lie


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 15 2011, 06:47 PM~20348214
> *Congrats to all the LIL homies on makin the mag!!
> *


Hell yeah US! :biggrin: Everybody knows that's the NVD build!


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Is a solid 83 Regal with a 350 worth 900? Figured you guys would be the best to ask..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2011, 09:01 PM~20348645
> *i put in work to get all them pics up, one by one from my phone lol
> again, congrats to everyone that made the mag!
> in the early 90's after the hobby sorta fell off for me, i would still buy scale auto and flip threw the pages with the hopes to get back into the hobby one day, and i always wanted a pic in one of them mags, and when frank sent me the text with my pic in it, i was syked.................. and to be honest, like frank said, i could care less about a plaque, or trophy, im happy as fuck i got a pic in a mag!  :biggrin:
> my first one, with hopes of many more to come........... just  gotta get out to more shows is all
> *


 :werd: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2011, 10:39 PM~20348920
> *actually the world thinks GM trucks are garbage, fords truck numbers dont lie
> *




go back to your hole and do something productive already.............. no one wants to hear you preach your opinion around here............ because thats whats garbage  ...................... just sayin


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 15 2011, 07:49 PM~20348994
> *Is a solid 83 Regal with a 350 worth 900? Figured you guys would be the best to ask..
> *


any pics ???


----------



## rollindeep408

on the real there is a lot of great talent on layitlow and it shows with mags like that congrats to all of you for outstanding work


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Give me a minute and i'll post them.


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 15 2011, 11:15 PM~20349184
> *Give me a minute and i'll post them.
> *


My phone is giving me troubles. Pictures in a bit.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20349359
> *My phone is giving me troubles. Pictures in a bit.
> *


ILL BE HERE ALL NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

got some paint going today


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2011, 07:03 PM~20349088
> *go back to your hole and do something productive already.............. no one wants to hear you preach your opinion around here............ because thats whats garbage  ...................... just sayin
> *



:drama: :drama: :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, EastSideMuscle, REGALHILOW
:wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

this 63 is workin real raw power :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

looks like its blowing up hno:


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Here are the pics. Let me know what you think..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 10:13 PM~20349668
> *this 63 is workin real raw power  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he needs another foo lift in back lol

get that bitch up real high


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 15 2011, 11:40 PM~20349910
> *Here are the pics. Let me know what you think..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit I'll come get it, update it and sell it again


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 16 2011, 12:50 AM~20350004
> *shit I'll come get it, update it and sell it again
> *


No, no, no. She's mine. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 15 2011, 09:40 PM~20349910
> *Here are the pics. Let me know what you think..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks alright id probably try and talk him down to 800


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 16 2011, 12:54 AM~20350041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice! :wow:


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 16 2011, 12:52 AM~20350016
> *it looks alright id probably try and talk him down to 800
> *


That's what I was thinking too. Either way, I'm taking it. I love these old G-Bodies. I am set to pick it up tomorrow. I cant wait!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 15 2011, 10:01 PM~20350083
> *That's what I was thinking too. Either way, I'm taking it. I love these old G-Bodies. I am set to pick it up tomorrow. I cant wait!
> *


what tranny it got ???

do that car a favor too and update the front :biggrin:


----------



## EastSideMuscle

I have no idea what tranny and update it how?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Add the 84-87 header panel and grille to it..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 16 2011, 12:20 AM~20350185
> *Add the 84-87 header panel and grille to it..
> *


My first car had it..


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 16 2011, 01:21 AM~20350192
> *My first car had it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks really good. I have to do it.


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Do you guys mind if I ask what your names are?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 15 2011, 10:30 PM~20350243
> *Do you guys mind if I ask what your names are?
> *


john connor 

:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 16 2011, 01:30 AM~20350243
> *Do you guys mind if I ask what your names are?
> *


Bocephus


----------



## Esoteric

fucking mess reorganizing the hobby room
the resin bench(my lady is pretty much the only one casting off it








detail and sub assembly bench








assembly bench(i busted my comp desk and decided to remodel my bedroom so all that shit will be gone in about two months.








painting bench


----------



## EastSideMuscle

I meant real names but ok..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 15 2011, 10:54 PM~20350391
> *I meant real names but ok..
> *


sean


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 16 2011, 02:42 AM~20350621
> *sean
> *


Cool. I'm Elijah.


----------



## BODINE

anyone wanna buy kids jerseys?

one large one medium ...all stitched ...not cheap ones


----------



## grimreaper69

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 1 Members: grimreaper69

So lonely in here this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 16 2011, 09:29 AM~20351322
> *0 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 1 Members: grimreaper69
> 
> So lonely in here this morning. :biggrin:
> *


I'm here for ya brother if ya need to talk. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

(no ****)


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2011, 09:30 AM~20351325
> *I'm here for ya brother if ya need to talk.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> (no ****)
> *


:roflmao: nah just never seen it this dead before.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 16 2011, 09:32 AM~20351327
> *:roflmao: nah just never seen it this dead before.
> *


Model shows this weekend. Wish i could attend these big shows. Not much for shows here locally.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2011, 09:33 AM~20351329
> *Model shows this weekend. Wish i could attend these big shows. Not much for shows here locally.
> *


Not til detroit. I'm hopin I can make that one this year.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 16 2011, 09:36 AM~20351345
> *Not til detroit. I'm hopin I can make that one this year.
> *


When is that?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2011, 09:46 AM~20351392
> *When is that?
> *


Can't remember what month. I'll have to find out from Rick.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2011, 09:46 AM~20351392
> *When is that?
> *



http://www.daamclub.com/html/show_page.html


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 16 2011, 11:35 AM~20351782
> *http://www.daamclub.com/html/show_page.html
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20349183
> *on the real there is a lot of great talent on layitlow and it shows with mags like that congrats to all of you for outstanding work
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 10:46 PM~20350330
> *john connor
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks for taking out the guess work. I've been sent here to kill you hno:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 15 2011, 09:40 PM~20349910
> *Here are the pics. Let me know what you think..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad heres the shit we have to put up with around here
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/2327891492.html


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 16 2011, 11:35 AM~20351782
> *http://www.daamclub.com/html/show_page.html
> 
> *



Thanks, I knew it was sometime around the fall months.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, so I just got back from the PO.....  The lady that runs this PO branch is a real pain in the ass. They are supposed to be open until 1 pm and this lady closes up whenever the hell she feels like it. The last 3 times I've gone on Saturday it fluctuates. Considering it was 11:30 when I walked up to the door and that's an hour and a half between closing, I just WASTED money in gas. 

So, Tonio, and Raider, Monday fellas. 

Oh, on a side note, I wish for one day, I could run this country! I'd enforce a bill that says anyone that makes over 100K in a month/3 months needs to take 5 grand of that money, and go to the homeless shelters, buy the food for the day, and help serve it. Or generously donate to a foundation to help someone besides linin their pockets with it. 

Sorry, just tired of hearing about all the people who are rich, or "well off" as they call it, and just love to bitch about how fuckin broke they are, and that they need more money to run the country or states, or whatever. Take your money and shove it, you suit wearin pigs! Come live in my shoes for a couple days and see how much you really need them $3000 dollar suits, or them high dollar purses, or luxury cars, or whatever. I'll gladly take my blue collar life, and my "measly" paycheck to the bank, cash it, and feed my family on what I have left, after you grubby fucks get your nasty fingers on it. Then, what I do have left, I'll gladly help the man next to me, who's even worse off then I am. To me, family and support mean more then Armani suits, or your Prada accessories.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle+Apr 16 2011, 08:53 AM~20351868-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for taking out the guess work. I've been sent here to kill you hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Apr 16 2011, 09:06 AM~20351908
> *not bad heres the shit we have to put up with around here
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/2327891492.html
> *


fuckin stupid people that car is worth tops 3,500

:machinegun:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

heres a clean ass regal

http://visalia.craigslist.org/cto/2323155463.html


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

51 ford
http://visalia.craigslist.org/cto/2327209809.html

73 toyota 
http://visalia.craigslist.org/cto/2323434328.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 16 2011, 01:03 PM~20352155
> *heres a clean ass regal
> 
> http://visalia.craigslist.org/cto/2323155463.html
> *




:wow: another 2500 for juice and some odds an ends and you got a clean ass street car! :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 16 2011, 10:40 AM~20352283
> *:wow:  another 2500 for juice and some odds an ends and you got a clean ass street car! :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 16 2011, 09:29 AM~20352016
> *Ok, so I just got back from the PO.....   The lady that runs this PO branch is a real pain in the ass. They are supposed to be open until 1 pm and this lady closes up whenever the hell she feels like it. The last 3 times I've gone on Saturday it fluctuates. Considering it was 11:30 when I walked up to the door and that's an hour and a half between closing, I just WASTED money in gas.
> 
> So, Tonio, and Raider, Monday fellas.
> 
> Oh, on a side note, I wish for one day, I could run this country! I'd enforce a bill that says anyone that makes over 100K in a month/3 months needs to take 5 grand of that money, and go to the homeless shelters, buy the food for the day, and help serve it. Or generously donate to a foundation to help someone besides linin their pockets with it.
> 
> Sorry, just tired of hearing about all the people who are rich, or "well off" as they call it, and just love to bitch about how fuckin broke they are, and that they need more money to run the country or states, or whatever. Take your money and shove it, you suit wearin pigs! Come live in my shoes for a couple days and see how much you really need them $3000 dollar suits, or them high dollar purses, or luxury cars, or whatever. I'll gladly take my blue collar life, and my "measly" paycheck to the bank, cash it, and feed my family on what I have left, after you grubby fucks get your nasty fingers on it. Then, what I do have left, I'll gladly help the man next to me, who's even worse off then I am. To me, family and support mean more then Armani suits, or your Prada accessories.
> *


Monday for me too? or did you ship already? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 02:55 PM~20352562
> *Monday for me too? or did you ship already? :biggrin:
> *



You went out Friday bro.... with Jeff and Steve's stuff.....


Conf# quite a few pages back...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 16 2011, 11:29 AM~20352016
> *Ok, so I just got back from the PO.....   The lady that runs this PO branch is a real pain in the ass. They are supposed to be open until 1 pm and this lady closes up whenever the hell she feels like it. The last 3 times I've gone on Saturday it fluctuates. Considering it was 11:30 when I walked up to the door and that's an hour and a half between closing, I just WASTED money in gas.
> 
> So, Tonio, and Raider, Monday fellas.
> 
> Oh, on a side note, I wish for one day, I could run this country! I'd enforce a bill that says anyone that makes over 100K in a month/3 months needs to take 5 grand of that money, and go to the homeless shelters, buy the food for the day, and help serve it. Or generously donate to a foundation to help someone besides linin their pockets with it.
> 
> Sorry, just tired of hearing about all the people who are rich, or "well off" as they call it, and just love to bitch about how fuckin broke they are, and that they need more money to run the country or states, or whatever. Take your money and shove it, you suit wearin pigs! Come live in my shoes for a couple days and see how much you really need them $3000 dollar suits, or them high dollar purses, or luxury cars, or whatever. I'll gladly take my blue collar life, and my "measly" paycheck to the bank, cash it, and feed my family on what I have left, after you grubby fucks get
> your nasty fingers on it. Then, what I do have left, I'll gladly help the man next to me, who's even
> worse off then I am. To me, family and support mean more then Armani suits, or your Prada accessories.
> VERY well said bro. Cmon now u know those rich fuckers have no heart. Theyre all about themselves and their money. They could care less about the next man
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 16 2011, 01:38 PM~20353024
> *You went out Friday bro.... with Jeff and Steve's stuff.....
> Conf# quite a few pages back...
> *


oh fuck i did'nt catch that post.. okay cool. thanks bro.. :biggrin: 
hey about that lady that close's the office early? I did not think that was 
legal? thats a federal office, she is really fuckin up..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 06:24 PM~20353488
> *oh fuck i did'nt catch that post.. okay cool. thanks bro.. :biggrin:
> hey about that lady that close's the office early?  I did not think that was
> legal? thats a federal office, she is really fuckin up..
> *



Well when you live in a small town, post offices do what they want. LOL.

When I used to live in Elmwood, same thing... Post offices in local little towns run themselves.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 06:24 PM~20353488
> *oh fuck i did'nt catch that post.. okay cool. thanks bro.. :biggrin:
> hey about that lady that close's the office early?  I did not think that was
> legal? thats a federal office, she is really fuckin up..
> *



It gets dark earlier in rural towns. So they shut down quicker. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm all good!!  Like I don't have enough crap keepin' me busy at the bench now! Lmao!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by PERDITION+Apr 16 2011, 06:33 PM~20353544-->
> 
> 
> 
> It gets dark earlier in rural towns. So they shut down quicker.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: This isnt children of the corn out here, or Halloween. It's more like Mayberry.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Apr 16 2011, 06:38 PM~20353565
> *I'm all good!!  Like I don't have enough crap keepin' me busy at the bench now! Lmao!!!
> *


Word up brother :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 16 2011, 04:25 PM~20353822
> *:roflmao: This isnt children of the corn out here, or Halloween. It's more like Mayberry.
> Word up brother :biggrin:
> *


 that's why some of your package's arrive late? they still move shit with a stage 
coach,, and on friday the the lady run's off with Lary, his brother Darell and his 
other brother Darell, to the weekly possum hoe down and banjo hoot-n-nanny!
(good times) :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 06:46 PM~20353935
> *that's why some of your package's arrive late?  they still move shit with a stage
> coach,, and on friday the the lady run's off with Lary, his brother Darell and his
> other brother Darell, to the weekly possum hoe down and banjo hoot-n-nanny!
> (good times) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Newhart's best characters!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

lmao


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 16 2011, 07:46 PM~20353935-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's why some of your package's arrive late?  they still move shit with a stage
> coach,, and on friday the the lady run's off with Lary, his brother Darell and his
> other brother Darell, to the weekly possum hoe down and banjo hoot-n-nanny!
> (good times) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tonioseven_@Apr 16 2011, 08:07 PM~20354026
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Newhart's best characters!!  :biggrin:
> *




Oh, hahahahah hahaha ha haahaha haha hah ha. :angry: 

Make fun of the ******!! I get it! 


And just so you know, Yeah, I just finished watching an episode of Hee Haw Mother Fathers!  




































:biggrin: Just playin. Well I mean, I did just get done watchin hee haw, but yeah, newhart was a great show


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 16 2011, 06:07 PM~20354271
> *Oh, hahahahah    hahaha ha          haahaha      haha    hah      ha.  :angry:
> 
> Make fun of the ******!! I get it!
> And just so you know, Yeah, I just finished watching an episode of Hee Haw Mother Fathers!
> :biggrin: Just playin. Well I mean, I did just get done watchin hee haw, but yeah, newhart was a great show
> *


 Lmao..
you fucked me up with that one! :biggrin: your the homie, Scur- rape..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 03:24 PM~20353488
> *oh fuck i did'nt catch that post.. okay cool. thanks bro.. :biggrin:
> hey about that lady that close's the office early?  I did not think that was
> legal? thats a federal office, she is really fuckin up..
> *


Mine closes at 12:00 on Wednesdays..totally screwed up.. but that's living on a mountain.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 16 2011, 05:54 PM~20354218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 okay SPlit- back away from the computer! turn it off.. and go outside..
go for a walk or something.. 
:uh: stay away from the youtube... lol


----------



## BODINE

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pegasus-1109-1-24-1-25...=item3f04b4319e


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 16 2011, 08:07 PM~20354271
> *Oh, hahahahah    hahaha ha          haahaha      haha    hah      ha.  :angry:
> 
> Make fun of the ******!! I get it!
> And just so you know, Yeah, I just finished watching an episode of Hee Haw Mother Fathers!
> :biggrin: Just playin. Well I mean, I did just get done watchin hee haw, but yeah, newhart was a great show
> *


Lmao!! :biggrin: Larry and the two Darrells were the only reasons I watched the show! Lol!! :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

where could i get a ps3 chromed?


----------



## hocknberry

> fucking mess reorganizing the hobby room
> the resin bench(my lady is pretty much the only one casting off it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much you pay for the pressure pot and where at?! :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres something for someone to look out for on ebay..its not listed yet but will be less someone wants to throw some dollars up there. Rolex type car. 1962 Chrysler Imperiel Crown. missing taillights and a front emblem. Say a minty one ebay for $1200... and this ones ranked around an 8.. :0 :biggrin: 

estate sale my mom went to. its hers so i cant even begin to list a price or cut it for that matter..


----------



## Esoteric

> fucking mess reorganizing the hobby room
> the resin bench(my lady is pretty much the only one casting off it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much you pay for the pressure pot and where at?! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 70 bucks, harbor freight
Click to expand...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 16 2011, 09:57 PM~20355742
> *70 bucks, harbor freight
> *


:h5: i heard HF had em, but i heard $80.....good to hear ot may be cheaper! :biggrin: im tryin to get into the casting game, but i wanna do it right you know?! you use smooth on?!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 16 2011, 01:38 PM~20353024
> *You went out Friday bro.... with Jeff and Steve's stuff.....
> Conf# quite a few pages back...
> *


 Scur-rape, I spoke to soon, when I got to my moms house today there was a 
package waiting for me.. with both my cars in it.. :biggrin: thanks a whole 
bunch..Vance.. I showed my mom both cars and told her how proud I am that 
they were painted by me...
dude the Monza looks so good i cant bare to repaint it.. I see the run but
I can live with it, mom says she cant see the run at all? but thats a mom for ya..
and now i can get back in the game with my pace car.
But where's my danish? I thought you were gonna send the danish with the cars? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 01:40 AM~20356054
> *Scur-rape, I spoke to soon, when I got to my moms house today there was a
> package waiting for me..  with both my cars in it.. :biggrin:  thanks a whole
> bunch..Vance.. I showed my mom both cars and told her how proud I am that
> they were painted by me...
> dude the Monza looks so good i cant bare to repaint it.. I see the run but
> I can live with it, mom says she cant see the run at all? but thats a mom for ya..
> and now i can get back in the game with my pace car.
> But where's my danish? I thought you were gonna send the danish with the cars? :biggrin:
> *



Ok Markie. :thumbsup: I am glad you got it. 

I have been lookin around here for the Med Maui blue, so if I run across it, I'll have you ship the bitch back, and we'll start fresh.  Deal?

Did you like the wagon though? :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 17 2011, 03:46 AM~20357035
> *Ok Markie. :thumbsup: I am glad you got it.
> 
> I have been lookin around here for the Med Maui blue, so if I run across it, I'll have you ship the bitch back, and we'll start fresh.  Deal?
> 
> Did you like the wagon though?  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 dude are you kiddin? :biggrin: I ffffnn love the wagon, if anything I thought the 
wagon would come out worse, because of all the little patch and sand job's i did 
all over the car? but with the clear on it now, i cant tell... to me bro, 
THEY BOTH LOOK GREAT. :biggrin: there is a car show today 20 minutes from my 
moms house.. but I dont feel like going? i am going to stay home and complete my 
wagon, and then go to moms later for dinner..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 16 2011, 10:18 PM~20355892
> *:h5: i heard HF had em, but i heard $80.....good to hear ot may be cheaper! :biggrin: im tryin to get into the casting game, but i wanna do it right you know?! you use smooth on?!
> *


yup its good for first timers even their 3 to 1 shit is easy to use with a postal gram scale. im going to try tires sometime this summer. Tonioseven keeps running out of 19" tires :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

*17 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scrappy_c, avidinha, Trendsetta 68


STATE YOUR NAME AND YOUR RESIDENCE! :biggrin: *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2011, 03:11 PM~20358795
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scrappy_c, avidinha, Trendsetta 68
> STATE YOUR NAME AND YOUR RESIDENCE! :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2011, 01:11 PM~20358795
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scrappy_c, avidinha, Trendsetta 68
> STATE YOUR NAME AND YOUR RESIDENCE! :biggrin:
> *


:inout:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2011, 04:11 PM~20358795
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scrappy_c, avidinha, Trendsetta 68
> STATE YOUR NAME AND YOUR RESIDENCE! :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: 

Pittsburgh Nikka :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

RANDOM PICS FROM YESTERDAYS SHOW, DIDNT GET ALOT WAS TO BUSY SHOPPING!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 03:11 PM~20358585
> *dude are you kiddin? :biggrin:  I ffffnn love the wagon,  if anything I thought the
> wagon would come out worse, because of all the little patch and sand job's i did
> all over the car? but with the clear on it now, i cant tell...  to me bro,
> THEY BOTH LOOK GREAT. :biggrin:  there is a car show today 20 minutes from my
> moms house.. but I dont feel like going? i am going to stay home and complete my
> wagon, and then go to moms later for dinner..
> *



:h5: Well, when the next one comes this way, I'll be sure to watch the clear. :uh: I dont know if it was just sprayin thick, or my nozzle clogged for a split second. It's that one shot clear BS, and I told you before, I FUKKIN hate laquers.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 17 2011, 05:39 PM~20360044
> *:h5: Well, when the next one comes this way, I'll be sure to watch the clear. :uh: I dont know if it was just sprayin thick, or my nozzle clogged for a split second. It's that one shot clear BS, and I told you before, I FUKKIN hate laquers.
> *




















well I have a feeling there is going to be some more lacquers in your future! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

gonna order some tape right now whats the best sizes for patterns on models ???

http://www.lineotape.com/shop/shopdisplayp...5&cat=LineOTape


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 09:06 PM~20361029
> *gonna order some tape right now whats the best sizes for patterns on models ???
> 
> http://www.lineotape.com/shop/shopdisplayp...5&cat=LineOTape
> *


I know I'm a noob but I would say a good variety will help cover all your great ideas.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 17 2011, 08:10 PM~20361074
> *
> I would say a good variety will help cover all your great ideas.
> *



x2


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

well ive worked with 1/8th and 3/16th and i thought they would be kinda too big

and how do the sizes go again if it keeps geting a bigger gap between the numbers its getting smaller right ???
just like the model scale ???
example: 1/16th, 1/32,1/64 ???


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 08:18 PM~20361142
> *well ive worked with 1/8th and 3/16th and i thought they would be kinda too big
> 
> and how do the sizes go again if it keeps geting a bigger gap between the numbers its getting smaller right ???
> just like the model scale  ???
> example: 1/16th, 1/32,1/64 ???
> *


1/16 = 1 inch actual is 16 inches scale , 1/24 = 1 inch actual is 24 inches scale , and so on . the smaller the number the bigger the car/truck/boat/plane/ship/schoolbus, etc


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 09:18 PM~20361142
> *well ive worked with 1/8th and 3/16th and i thought they would be kinda too big
> 
> and how do the sizes go again if it keeps geting a bigger gap between the numbers its getting smaller right ???
> just like the model scale  ???
> example: 1/16th, 1/32,1/64 ???
> *


I've been using Tamiya tape in these sizes. 4mm, 10mm, and 16mm. I'm waiting for the 40mm. They work well.


----------



## darkside customs

Man, its funny when you are a kid there are certain foods that you cant stand....
For me it was squash, carrots, and liver....

So tonite, I had for the first time since I was a kid liver and onions... Holy shit, it was good... 

LOL


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Back from working on my new Regal. Whats up, LiL Fam?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 17 2011, 09:23 PM~20361801
> *Man, its funny when you are a kid there are certain foods that you cant stand....
> For me it was squash, carrots, and liver....
> 
> So tonite, I had for the first time since I was a kid liver and onions... Holy shit, it was good...
> 
> LOL
> *


I fucked up a box of fried gizzards .... Shit was super fire ....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 18 2011, 12:27 AM~20361840
> *I fucked up a box of fried gizzards .... Shit was super fire ....
> *


That shit might seriously explain your vision. :rimshot:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 17 2011, 09:23 PM~20361801
> *Man, its funny when you are a kid there are certain foods that you cant stand....
> For me it was squash, carrots, and liver....
> 
> So tonite, I had for the first time since I was a kid liver and onions... Holy shit, it was good...
> 
> LOL
> *


baked beans still wont eat them, for me it was sushi but god damm do i love that shit now :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Apr 17 2011, 09:27 PM~20361840-->
> 
> 
> 
> I fucked up a box of fried gizzards .... Shit was super fire ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant do gizzards.. I tried, but no way in hell....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 09:42 PM~20361991
> *That shit might seriously explain your vision. :rimshot:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Apr 17 2011, 09:51 PM~20362070
> *baked beans still wont eat them, for me it was sushi but god damm do i love that shit now :biggrin:
> *


Sushi is tha shit bro.... I go almost every day to Ichi Bahns for happy hour....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

FOUND IT THIS SHOULD BE PINNED 

ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG WHEN I GET THIS SHIT  
:run: :run: :run: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363301


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 PM~20362166
> *FOUND IT THIS SHOULD BE PINNED
> 
> ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG WHEN I GET THIS SHIT
> :run:  :run:  :run:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=363301
> *



Nice lookin out split. Gonna have to get some of this and it's cheaper than the Tamiya tape.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 17 2011, 10:17 PM~20362326
> *Nice lookin out split.  Gonna have to get some of this and it's cheaper than the Tamiya tape.
> *


i tried ordering right now but it says i cant connect


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

DAMMIIITTTTTTTTT :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:29 PM~20362418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIIITTTTTTTTT :wow:
> *


 I hate to eat the same things now, as i hated when i was a kid.. I would not eat 
sushi even if you put it inside this girl! :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 11:55 PM~20362895
> *I hate to eat the same things now, as i hated when i was a kid.. I would not eat
> sushi even if you put it inside this girl!  :angry:
> *


fuck that shit i seen some guy get worms in his brain from sushi i aint touching that shit :ugh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 01:02 AM~20362918
> *fuck that shit i seen some guy get worms in his brain from sushi i aint touching that shit  :ugh:
> *


i dont like any seafood ...nothin out of the water for me


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 18 2011, 12:15 AM~20362977
> *i dont like any seafood ...nothin out of the water for me
> *


as long as its cooked till is burnt im ok with teh fish


----------



## grimreaper69

This is some fuckin BULLSHIT. :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 08:06 AM~20363479
> *This is some fuckin BULLSHIT. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy isnt it!! your not to far from me....it snow'd here yesterday too... :wow: 2 days ago it was 50 degrees out....lol... idk....its nutz :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 18 2011, 09:13 AM~20363494
> *crazy isnt it!! your not to far from me....it snow'd here yesterday too... :wow:  2 days ago it was 50 degrees out....lol... idk....its nutz :uh:
> *


It was 80 2 days last week. I was drivin around with windows open. Now I gotta dig my damn coat back out. My daughter keeps sayin "I go sleddin, I go sleddin". Lol


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 06:19 AM~20363509
> *It was 80 2 days last week. I was drivin around with windows open. Now I gotta dig my damn coat back out. My daughter keeps sayin "I go sleddin, I go sleddin". Lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 11:29 AM~20364054
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Not funny. This snow bullshit is old already.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 18 2011, 10:30 AM~20364063
> *Not funny. This snow bullshit is old already.
> *


i hear ya on that....its snowing here again today!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 18 2011, 11:29 AM~20364054-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :fuq: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 18 2011, 11:30 AM~20364063
> *Not funny. This snow bullshit is old already.
> *


I fuckin hate snow.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 06:06 AM~20363479
> *This is some fuckin BULLSHIT. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 be careful out there on the road,, whats funny? If it snowed like that in my city?
there are idiots out hear who would think that is a cue to drive faster?

ha ha ha look at the big wheel all snowed in.. :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 11:36 AM~20364094
> *be careful out there on the road,, whats funny? If it snowed like that in my city?
> there are idiots out hear who would think that is a cue to drive faster?
> 
> ha ha ha look at the big wheel all snowed in.. :wow:
> *


That's exactly how it is here. The min the snow starts flyin everyone forgets how to drive.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 06:19 AM~20363509
> * My daughter keeps sayin "I go sleddin, I go sleddin". Lol
> *


iwas laughing at this 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Apr 18 2011, 08:30 AM~20364063-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. This snow bullshit is old already.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 08:34 AM~20364086
> *:fuq: :biggrin:
> 
> I fuckin hate snow.
> *



:fuq: :shhh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I just want one more snowfall this year....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 06:06 AM~20363479
> *This is some fuckin BULLSHIT. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it rained here last night but i did see snow but nothing stuck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Loving the 75 degrees this morning....how's the snow northerners? Lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 18 2011, 12:01 PM~20364238
> *I just want one more snowfall this year....
> *


Wtf? Are you high? I hope you bust a ball joint. And your wires rust. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 12:17 PM~20364327
> *Loving the 75 degrees this morning....how's the snow northerners? Lol
> *



How's your cousins vagina southerner?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Haha..that's an Alabama thing...I live close but not THAT CLOSE...lmao.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 12:35 PM~20364429
> *Haha..that's an Alabama thing...I live close but not THAT CLOSE...lmao.
> *


Well damn i tried. Glad you got a sense of humor. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## richphotos

how are yall cutting nice straight lines with razor saws, or when you need to cut something at a certain angle, like 45° 
Is there some kind of rig out there for this?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 18 2011, 10:29 AM~20364744
> *how are yall cutting nice straight lines with razor saws, or when you need to cut something at a certain angle, like 45°
> Is there some kind of rig out there for this?
> *


i use tape


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 18 2011, 11:01 AM~20364238
> *I just want one more snowfall this year....
> *


Looks like you need to move up north cause we not gonna get any more snow!! :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

why would you want more snow, I am just west of mpls and we are sitting at 94" for the season.. way. way way too much


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 18 2011, 11:10 AM~20365011
> *why would you want more snow, I am just west of mpls and we are sitting at 94" for the season.. way. way way too much
> *


i love winter .... And te snow .... And ice storms .... Fuck summer .... I'm fat , it's easier to warm up than it is to cool off...


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 18 2011, 11:59 AM~20365296
> *i love winter .... And te snow .... And ice storms .... Fuck summer .... I'm fat , it's easier to warm up than it is to cool off...
> *


that is the truth right there

I love the summer however, I am a storm chaser, So summer= severe storms. Winning!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 18 2011, 12:06 PM~20365359
> *that is the truth right there
> 
> I love the summer however, I am a storm chaser, So summer= severe storms. Winning!
> *


I love nothing more than to sit on my porch as storm roll through, be them rain or snow .... They are relaxing ....


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 18 2011, 12:11 PM~20365403
> *I love nothing more than to sit on my porch as storm roll through, be them rain or snow .... They are relaxing ....
> *


hell yeah they are, winter storms are nice, if its not windy. but i would never trade a tornado or super cell for snow LOL
Speaking of snow, my area (minneapolis area) is under a winter storm watch, you can feel free to come get some snow after it falls)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

omg :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :run: :run: 
























looks almost identical to what mine would have looked like,,,


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Ugly ass wheels on that poor car...... Heavy to spin, heavy to stop..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 18 2011, 01:19 PM~20365854
> *Ugly ass wheels on that poor car...... Heavy to spin, heavy to stop..
> *


     shit dont look any taller than what the stock ones were and forged wheels dont weigh much


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 18 2011, 01:20 PM~20365861
> *       shit dont look any taller than what the stock ones were and forged wheels dont weigh much
> *


THANK U!!! and lil D that gn is bad as fuck dawg!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 01:40 PM~20365996
> *THANK U!!!  and lil D that gn is bad as fuck dawg!
> *


mine are heavy but i go some cheapos and theyre only a inch taller and 2" wider than stock other than that i dont notice much of a difference cause i cant lock the steering with either set because of the tires rubbing


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 18 2011, 02:11 PM~20365799
> *omg  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks almost identical to what mine would have looked like,,,
> *


can't believe how clean that is.. NICE


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 18 2011, 10:29 AM~20364744
> *how are yall cutting nice straight lines with razor saws, or when you need to cut something at a certain angle, like 45°
> Is there some kind of rig out there for this?
> *


dont use tape first off... :uh: 

get a mitre box, i have two one thats plastic & the other thats metal. the plastic one lets me cut angles to a 30, 45, 60, and 67.5. Can get em at local hobby shops or hobby lobby/ hobbytown.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 18 2011, 04:20 PM~20365861
> *       shit dont look any taller than what the stock ones were and forged wheels dont weigh much
> *





damn man....... i cant not wanna comment on this....... because you made sense lol


every time you go up an inch in wheel, you go down in tire, so your prob. right! them wheels are no bigget then stock wheels with stock rubber!

and i agree.............. Derrick.......... that whip is sick as fuck!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 02:07 PM~20366173
> *dont use tape first off...  :uh:
> 
> get a mitre box, i have two one thats plastic & the other thats metal.  the plastic one lets me cut angles to a 30, 45, 60, and 67.5.  Can get em at local hobby shops or hobby lobby/ hobbytown.
> *


i cant find a decent size mitre box to save my life! i see guys with ones that a body will fit in!! all i can find is ones that are 2 inch big and an inch deep for cutting small pieces of plastic or wood!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 18 2011, 02:19 PM~20366243
> *i cant find a decent size mitre box to save my life! i see guys with ones that a body will fit in!! all i can find is ones that are 2 inch big and an inch deep for cutting small pieces of plastic or wood!
> *



NO SHIT? havent seen one of those. Ill have to check out for it...could use it too.


----------



## Esoteric

anyone ever tried putting a dimmer switch on a dremel? thinking about making a dimmer box to make a buffer out of one


----------



## Esoteric

fun argument i found today








edit








edit








edit








smartasses edit


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 18 2011, 12:59 PM~20365296
> *i love winter .... And te snow .... And ice storms .... Fuck summer .... I'm fat , it's easier to warm up than it is to cool off...
> *


  

i work inside ac ...and sweat my ass off


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Apr 18 2011, 01:20 PM~20365861-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit dont look any taller than what the stock ones were and forged wheels dont weigh much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 01:40 PM~20365996
> *THANK U!!!  and lil D that gn is bad as fuck dawg!
> *



in my best mr t voice , '' i pity the fool''

Well basically the heavier and larger in diameter the wheel, the more rotational inertia it is going to have and the more energy required to spin that mass up under acceleration and to spin that mass down under braking. If you were to put 24″ wheels on your Cayenne, it isn’t going to accelerate as quickly and it isn’t going to stop in the same distance as it did before. Lower rotational inertia also means you’ll use less gas and at a time like this when we’re all trying to be more environmentally conscious this isn’t a bad thing.


----------



## Sleepy2368

Hey everybody, I've been gone for a while but I'm back now and apparently some things have changed.. Like my build thread got moved to the project cars and doesn't show up on the main models page.. Anyway, I've got a new project up and running and you can check it out here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=335148&hl=.. I'd love to hear some feedback on it, and get some opinions on how to move forward with it.. Thanks guys!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

for Jeff and lil D...(since ya'll have always liked this monte) my boy double changed the wheels...


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 06:47 PM~20368044
> *for Jeff and lil D...(since ya'll have always liked this monte) my boy double changed the wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


double O did his thing with that! new wheels look much better


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Oscars a fool with that car, also that black caprice....dudes sick


----------



## PINK86REGAL

that is one of the most IMMACULATE (spell check) g-bodys u can ever see in person! crazy clean


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Do you guys mind if I post a few pictures of my car to get your opinions? She is nothing to look at but I love this car.


----------



## IceMan555

Pretty close I'd say.... Need to foil it.


----------



## IceMan555

:twak: Here we go lol.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 18 2011, 09:58 PM~20368162
> *Oscars a fool with that car, also that black caprice....dudes sick
> *





:yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 09:47 PM~20368044
> *for Jeff and lil D...(since ya'll have always liked this monte) my boy double changed the wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i still gotta talk to O about the detailed pics of that whip inside an out! i will build that monte one day!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 10:00 PM~20368183
> *that is one of the most IMMACULATE (spell check) g-bodys u can ever see in person! crazy clean
> *


That isn't a G-body.  Unless your referring to the GN.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 18 2011, 11:45 PM~20369202
> *That isn't a G-body.   Unless your referring to the GN.
> *




A body.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone know a site where I can find model master metalizer paints?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 18 2011, 11:50 PM~20369253
> *A body.
> *



:yes: :h5:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 18 2011, 11:53 PM~20369274
> *Anyone know a site where I can find model master metalizer paints?
> *


From Testors fool.

http://www.testors.com/category/145620/Met...er_Enamel_Paint


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://www.g-body.org/


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 18 2011, 08:53 PM~20369274
> *Anyone know a site where I can find model master metalizer paints?
> *


http://store.alshobbyshop.com/paint.aspx


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Anyone else here reppin the Juggalo Nation?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 09:06 AM~20363479
> *This is some fuckin BULLSHIT. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is bullshit!! How in the hell did someone in Michigan get their car stuck in your yard with that little snow on the ground??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Apr 19 2011, 12:01 AM~20369353-->
> 
> 
> 
> From Testors fool.
> 
> http://www.testors.com/category/145620/Met...er_Enamel_Paint
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@Apr 19 2011, 12:39 AM~20369762
> *http://store.alshobbyshop.com/paint.aspx
> *




thanks fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle+Apr 19 2011, 02:29 AM~20370593-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here reppin the Juggalo Nation?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Apr 19 2011, 07:01 AM~20371239
> *That is bullshit!!  How in the hell did someone in Michigan get their car stuck in your yard with that little snow on the ground??
> *


:roflmao: youza fool. My neighbor has that shit up for sale.


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 18 2011, 11:29 PM~20370593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here reppin the Juggalo Nation?
> *



WOOP WOOP NINJA!! MWCL to all the fam on LIL!!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 07:47 PM~20368044
> *for Jeff and lil D...(since ya'll have always liked this monte) my boy double changed the wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    shit is clean!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## Long Roof

I never knew there was a little, make believe off topic.


----------



## IceMan555

I have lot posted in eBay if you all are interested. It's item #320686763750


----------



## IceMan555

This one also. #320686779690


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 19 2011, 12:30 PM~20372907
> *I have lot posted in eBay if you all are interested.  It's item #320686763750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang i dont have pay pal and dont get on ebay cause of the way i feel when i loss at the last minute but if your lot doesn't sale Ice i would give you $10.00 shipped for that citation kit


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2011, 11:33 AM~20372925
> *Dang  i  dont  have  pay  pal  and  dont  get  on  ebay  cause  of  the  way  i  feel  when  i  loss  at  the  last  minute  but  if  your  lot  doesn't  sale  Ice    i  would  give  you  $10.00 shipped  for  that  citation  kit
> *


I'll keep you in mind if it doesn't sell. Pay al is free and easy. If you time give it a try.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 18 2011, 11:29 PM~20370593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here reppin the Juggalo Nation?
> *


Awww Shit......

Another one?? Thats whats up.... Runnin with a motherfuckin meat cleaver foe life


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 19 2011, 11:30 AM~20372907
> *I have lot posted in eBay if you all are interested.  It's item #320686763750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got lots of shit on ebay lol

i bid on one blue ray :happysad:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 19 2011, 12:53 PM~20373533
> *you got lots of shit on ebay lol
> 
> i bid on one blue ray  :happysad:
> *



Lol yeah my OTHER time consuming hobby. This here relaxes me more though.

Good luck on that movie.


----------



## 408models

*FOUND THIS ON U TUBE WHEN I WAS LOOKIN FOR CHEVY TRUCKS* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models




----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2011, 01:57 PM~20373110
> *Awww Shit......
> 
> Another one?? Thats whats up.... Runnin with a motherfuckin meat cleaver foe life
> *


HELL YEAH!! WHOOP WHOOP! MMFWCL FAM!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 19 2011, 10:30 AM~20372907
> *I have lot posted in eBay if you all are interested.  It's item #320686763750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that 57 chevy kit!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 19 2011, 10:33 AM~20372923
> *This one also.  #320686779690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want those 2 68's


----------



## Hydrohype

kids do not try his at home.. I have been needing dental work in my mouth for over 
a month now, but never again will I let someone put sharp pointy objects and blades
in my grill while I am awake to know about it... I protested last month wiith 
the threat of useing deadly force... (and like any hormal dental coward) I thought 
the problem would go away? now I have golf ball size growth forming above my upper
gum line undernieth my cheek bone,, like Marlin brando in the GOdfather.. sun of a bitch it hurts,, and I have heartburn from hell. so last night I tried to post a model,
then I pluged in the movie , the fighter, and popped 2 vicaden and 2 zanaxx.
I dont know what the movie has about and I think I got some sleep..
I feel like I a really drunk, me head wont stop weaving , and my face still feals like 
the alien is hatching egg's in my cheek bone
sorry for he hydro rant? you guys probably have daughters that deal with pain 
better than than this old soldier.. :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats the punishment for trespassing?


----------



## mcloven

depends on where u were trespassing at


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 06:32 PM~20375726
> *whats the punishment for trespassing?
> *


first time is usually just a ticket less than $500


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 05:32 PM~20375726
> *whats the punishment for trespassing?
> *


:twak:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 19 2011, 05:24 PM~20375693
> *kids do not try his at home.. I have been needing dental work in my mouth for over
> a month now, but never again will I let someone put sharp pointy objects and blades
> in my grill while I am awake to know about it...  I protested last month wiith
> the threat of useing deadly force...  (and like any hormal dental coward) I thought
> the problem would go away? now I have golf ball size growth forming above my upper
> gum line undernieth my cheek bone,, like Marlin brando in the GOdfather.. sun of a bitch it hurts,, and I have heartburn from hell. so last night I tried to post a model,
> then  I pluged in the movie , the fighter, and popped 2 vicaden and 2 zanaxx.
> I dont know what the movie has about and I think I got some sleep..
> I feel like I a really drunk, me head wont stop weaving , and my face still feals like
> the alien is hatching egg's in my cheek bone
> sorry for he hydro rant? you guys probably have daughters that deal with pain
> better than than this old soldier.. :uh:
> *


Get your ass to a dentist and get that taken care of bro... thats an absest bro... the infection can go from your mouth and get into your blood stream and can kill you....


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 19 2011, 08:24 PM~20375693
> *kids do not try his at home.. I have been needing dental work in my mouth for over
> a month now, but never again will I let someone put sharp pointy objects and blades
> in my grill while I am awake to know about it...  I protested last month wiith
> the threat of useing deadly force...  (and like any hormal dental coward) I thought
> the problem would go away? now I have golf ball size growth forming above my upper
> gum line undernieth my cheek bone,, like Marlin brando in the GOdfather.. sun of a bitch it hurts,, and I have heartburn from hell. so last night I tried to post a model,
> then  I pluged in the movie , the fighter, and popped 2 vicaden and 2 zanaxx.
> I dont know what the movie has about and I think I got some sleep..
> I feel like I a really drunk, me head wont stop weaving , and my face still feals like
> the alien is hatching egg's in my cheek bone
> sorry for he hydro rant? you guys probably have daughters that deal with pain
> better than than this old soldier.. :uh:
> *



abscess need some antibiotics

Yep, what James said.


http://www.dentistry.com/conditions/tootha...an-be-dangerous


----------



## darkside customs

Markie, take some advil in the mean time and it should help with any pain... its just a temporary relief though bro....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 07:32 PM~20375726
> *whats the punishment for trespassing?
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 08:01 PM~20375953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



























































and a parts car to go with it


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

anyone know if its easy to rebuild a carburetor ???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 08:05 PM~20375983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a parts car to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and... some of you may remember me speaking of this a loong as time ago.. well.. i had a hunch.. and trespassed to go after it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2011, 08:07 PM~20375999
> *and... some of you may remember me speaking of this a loong as time ago.. well.. i had a hunch.. and trespassed to go after it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 18 2011, 11:29 PM~20370593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here reppin the Juggalo Nation?
> *


to each man his own but........ :fuq: :barf: ICP


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 19 2011, 08:15 PM~20376043
> *to each man his own but........ :fuq:  :barf: ICP
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i had a 68 caprice just like that but in black years back....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 19 2011, 09:15 PM~20376043
> *to each man his own but........ :fuq:  :barf: ICP
> *


Agreed. They were big almost 10 yrs ago here. Still some followers around though.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2011, 09:24 PM~20376103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice roach clips.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2011, 06:24 PM~20376103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice tre mini!


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 09:07 PM~20375998
> *anyone know if its easy to rebuild a carburetor ???
> *


I've rebuilt a few. It's not too bad.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 19 2011, 06:15 PM~20376043
> *to each man his own but........ :fuq:  :barf: ICP
> *


  :h5:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 19 2011, 06:47 PM~20376264
> *I've rebuilt a few. It's not too bad.
> *


i got a holley and the needle in front keeps getting stuck and flooding itself 

and sucks more gas than a porn star sucks u know what :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2011, 06:24 PM~20376103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice tre


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 19 2011, 06:19 PM~20376070
> *Agreed. They were big almost 10 yrs ago here. Still some followers around though.
> *


I think its because of the change in the music that is played today.... They started getting big all over in the past 5-10 years....and they started getting kinda mainstream.... I like alot of the older stuff from them, but not a big fan of their new shit.... same with Twiztid, the best albums to come from them was Mostasteless, Freak Show, and The Green Book.... after that, I stopped buying anything else they had to offer....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 06:50 PM~20376290
> *i got a holley and the needle in front keeps getting stuck and flooding itself
> 
> and sucks more gas than a porn star sucks u know what  :biggrin:
> *


holley's are a bitch to rebuild and go bad EASY. Eldelbrock are alot easier to deal with. IMO


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 19 2011, 08:53 PM~20376316
> *holley's are a bitch to rebuild and go bad EASY. Eldelbrock are alot easier to deal with. IMO
> *




X2!!  

And J, I need you to pm me your addy. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2011, 06:53 PM~20376313
> *I think its because of the change in the music that is played today.... They started getting big all over in the past 5-10 years....and they started getting kinda mainstream.... I like alot of the older stuff from them, but not a big fan of their new shit.... same with Twiztid, the best albums to come from them was Mostasteless, Freak Show, and The Green Book.... after that, I stopped buying anything else they had to offer....
> *


between the whole eminem & ICP beef made or lost fans around here.......which for me....a beef is a beef and not my prob. i just hated ICP from the their start! :angry: the rock rap thing i could never really get with, although their were some good ones out there! kid rock and eminem did some decent one's!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2011, 09:53 PM~20376313
> *I think its because of the change in the music that is played today.... They started getting big all over in the past 5-10 years....and they started getting kinda mainstream.... I like alot of the older stuff from them, but not a big fan of their new shit.... same with Twiztid, the best albums to come from them was Mostasteless, Freak Show, and The Green Book.... after that, I stopped buying anything else they had to offer....
> *


I haven't had to buy anything ICP since Riddlebox. I got tight with em back then and ever since, when they release somethin new they send me a copy. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn double posts :uh:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 19 2011, 07:04 PM~20376407
> *I haven't had to buy anything ICP since Riddlebox. I got tight with em back then and ever since, when they release somethin new they send me a copy. :biggrin:
> *


im sorry! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 19 2011, 10:04 PM~20376407
> *I haven't had to buy anything ICP since Riddlebox. I got tight with em back then and ever since, when they release somethin new they send me a copy. :biggrin:
> *


Oh good. Then you can tell them to give it a rest. Retire. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Apr 19 2011, 10:05 PM~20376422-->
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 19 2011, 10:06 PM~20376428
> *Oh good. Then you can tell them to give it a rest. Retire. :biggrin:
> *


:fuq: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 19 2011, 07:24 PM~20375693
> *kids do not try his at home.. I have been needing dental work in my mouth for over
> a month now, but never again will I let someone put sharp pointy objects and blades
> in my grill while I am awake to know about it...  I protested last month wiith
> the threat of useing deadly force...  (and like any hormal dental coward) I thought
> the problem would go away? now I have golf ball size growth forming above my upper
> gum line undernieth my cheek bone,, like Marlin brando in the GOdfather.. sun of a bitch it hurts,, and I have heartburn from hell. so last night I tried to post a model,
> then  I pluged in the movie , the fighter, and popped 2 vicaden and 2 zanaxx.
> I dont know what the movie has about and I think I got some sleep..
> I feel like I a really drunk, me head wont stop weaving , and my face still feals like
> the alien is hatching egg's in my cheek bone sorry for he hydro rant? you guys probably have daughters that deal with pain
> better than than this old soldier.. :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Not laughin' at your pain, just the description of it!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Its all publicity. There's no beef.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 19 2011, 07:09 PM~20376449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## MayhemKustomz

Violent J used to be a big Tank ass. He lost some weight. Been a long long time since i listened to them .


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 19 2011, 10:44 PM~20376747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ha, i was just watching this one on YT.


----------



## Esoteric

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i wanna burn a church down because of this shit

Z8vp637iqXw&


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 19 2011, 07:08 PM~20376443
> *:fuq: :biggrin:
> *


" I don't need help from D12 to beat up 2 females with make up when they try to scratch me with lee nails, slim anus, you damn right slim anus, cuz i dont be getting fucked in mine like you 2 lil flamin *******" ....... sorry grim but the beef was real, eminem tried to pistol wip one of those ****'s with a 380 and they said he was all scared and dropped it and it wasnt loaded....yadayadayada......


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## darkside customs

Honestly, the whole Eminem / ICP beef was fuckin hilarious....
I loved the diss songs that ICP did towards him, and Eminem had some funny ass diss songs also....


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## darkside customs

This was probably the funniest ones that ICP did towards Eminem....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2011, 08:02 PM~20376948
> *Honestly, the whole Eminem / ICP beef was fuckin hilarious....
> I loved the diss songs that ICP did towards him, and Eminem had some funny ass diss songs also....
> *


X2. Lol.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 19 2011, 08:02 PM~20376945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: kansas city chicks!! better luck next year, once again a fuckin fluke!!! yah broncos didnt do shit, but we're a young team and beat you and the raiders more often then not! see you ****'s in 2011 if they dont strike!! orange and blue biotch!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 19 2011, 08:21 PM~20377110
> *:uh: kansas city chicks!!  better luck next year, once again a fuckin fluke!!! yah broncos didnt do shit, but we're a young team and beat you and the raiders more often then not! see you ****'s in 2011 if they dont strike!! orange and blue biotch!! :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: im a Oakland fan...


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 20 2011, 12:01 AM~20377559
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Dude has some talent.


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Everyone is talking about ICP. What about Twiztid, Blaze or ABK?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 20 2011, 12:08 AM~20377655
> *Everyone is talking about ICP. What about Twiztid, Blaze or ABK?
> *


That was an hour ago. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 19 2011, 10:04 PM~20376406
> *I haven't had to buy anything ICP since Riddlebox. I got tight with em back then and ever since, when they release somethin new they send me a copy. :biggrin:
> *




you need to get me a copy of beverly kills 50187 then........ someone stoll my shit back in the day and that was one of there best CDs, next to riddle box and the great milinko


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 20 2011, 12:09 AM~20377672
> *That was an hour ago.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm known for being the last one to the race. I'm bringing it up again. ICP did change a lot. But I feel like Twiztid and Boondox have always put out good music.


----------



## richphotos

Tech n9ne!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 20 2011, 12:20 AM~20377771
> *Tech n9ne!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Another good one.


----------



## richphotos

yeah fam! the best in my eyes, but my vision is blurry.. so others may not think that way


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 19 2011, 09:20 PM~20377771
> *Tech n9ne!!!!!!!!!!
> *


only his old local shit , when he still sounded original... now hes too commercial...


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20377889
> *only his old local shit , when he still sounded original... now hes too commercial...
> *


naww. I been listening to tech since the beginning, will always, some things are hit and miss however. I heard a track from the album "all 6's and 7's" that comes out in june, real good track


----------



## darkside customs

Tech has some good shit back in the day.... Absolute Power and Anghelic were the best ones IMO


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## BiggC

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

always wondered what it would look like


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 20 2011, 12:58 AM~20378952
> *always wondered what it would look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u putting themon :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 19 2011, 11:59 PM~20378958
> *what u putting themon  :cheesy:
> *


not mine  once i 86 my 22s im gonna look for some 15x7 reverse wheels for daily use


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 20 2011, 01:10 AM~20379006
> *not mine   once i 86 my 22s im gonna look for some 15x7 reverse wheels for daily use
> *


my damn 22s flaking .. bought thought they were pro painted ...uhhhh no


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 20 2011, 12:18 AM~20379034
> *my damn 22s flaking .. bought thought they were pro painted ...uhhhh no
> *


there not peeling cuz of the painting.. its cuz how they were prepped for paint...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## mcloven




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 19 2011, 11:58 PM~20378952
> *always wondered what it would look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have to question the sexuality of the man who would put those technicolor queer callers on a car....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 20 2011, 08:01 AM~20380040
> *You have to question the sexuality of the man who would put those technicolor queer callers on a car....
> *


what does my sexuality have to do with those wheels? i like the checkerboard print my girl does too has nothing to do with sexuality, you should question your own for questioning someone elses


----------



## gseeds

dos'nt look like much fun to mask off !!!! and then you have to do 3 more ! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 20 2011, 09:42 AM~20380652
> *what does my sexuality have to do with those wheels? i like the checkerboard print my girl does too has nothing to do with sexuality, you should question your own for questioning someone elses
> *


The checkerboard look is ok I guess, but the damn colors tossed in look a little **** .....wasn't saying you were a pole chaser ....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 20 2011, 05:06 AM~20379330
> *there not peeling cuz of the painting.. its cuz how they were prepped for paint...
> *


Yea ....shitty....dont have $$ to have em re done ...or new wheels right now


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

chumlee busting out with his hopper :wow:


----------



## sinicle

here you go SPL1T! can't beat the lyrical format! <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J7h_pwp2E6Q&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J7h_pwp2E6Q&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 02:07 PM~20382418
> *here you go SPL1T! can't beat the lyrical format! <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J7h_pwp2E6Q&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J7h_pwp2E6Q&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>
> *


sorry still haven't learned how to post videos


----------



## sinicle

http://youtu.be/J7h_pwp2E6Q


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 02:12 PM~20382457
> *http://youtu.be/J7h_pwp2E6Q
> *


hell yeah WU-TANG UP THIS BITCH


----------



## [email protected]

just won one of these off ebay lastnight....... i need one more for the 4wheel drive build :wow: :0 :biggrin:  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALUMINUM-U-JOINTS-DRIV...=item2563154535


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2011, 06:08 PM~20382875
> *just won one of these off ebay lastnight....... i need one more for the 4wheel drive build :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALUMINUM-U-JOINTS-DRIV...=item2563154535
> *


I have one of those in my stash. They look correct and look good.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 20 2011, 12:06 PM~20381676
> *The checkerboard look is ok I guess, but the damn colors tossed in look a little **** .....wasn't saying you were a pole chaser ....
> *


nah i think thats bad ass theyre going on a 80s whip so the colors and the checkerboard fit right in to the theme im about to checkerboard the tank and deck on this bike, i threw the chainguard out 2 weeks ago still waiting on apehangers


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2011, 05:08 PM~20382875
> *just won one of these off ebay lastnight....... i need one more for the 4wheel drive build :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALUMINUM-U-JOINTS-DRIV...=item2563154535
> *


i buoght one of those they suck for cars :angry: but im sure would be great for 4X4 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 20 2011, 07:37 PM~20383772
> *i buoght one of those  they suck for cars :angry:  but im sure would be great for  4X4 :cheesy:
> *




Why do they suck for cars?


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 19 2011, 08:51 PM~20377411
> *:dunno: im a Oakland fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my bad hearse..you posted one of the MANY re-worked team color songs......i figured you were cheifs?! but LOL RAIDERS AINT NO BETTER?! :biggrin: especially from my side!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 20 2011, 09:46 AM~20380674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dos'nt look like much fun to mask off !!!! and then you have to do 3 more ! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


these would look good on a nascar pace car wi a similar paint job?! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 01:22 PM~20382141
> *chumlee busting out with his hopper  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL is that really chum lee from that pawn show?! that car was clean as fuck in the start!! what happened?2 its fallen apart now!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

...so after finding this 66.. i wanna do it up patina style.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2011, 03:08 PM~20382875
> *just won one of these off ebay lastnight....... i need one more for the 4wheel drive build :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALUMINUM-U-JOINTS-DRIV...=item2563154535
> *


decent price, but shipping for that is effin stoopid!! :angry: effin scalpers!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 20 2011, 08:04 PM~20385359
> *LOL is that really chum lee from that pawn show?! that car was clean as fuck in the start!! what happened?2 its fallen apart now!
> *


yeah its him


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 20 2011, 08:04 PM~20385359
> *LOL is that really chum lee from that pawn show?! that car was clean as fuck in the start!! what happened?2 its fallen apart now!
> *


i wanted to trade my cutty for that regal but the guy that owned it never got back at me


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 20 2011, 08:06 PM~20385371
> *...so after finding this 66.. i wanna do it up patina style.
> *


 :uh: you gonna trespass again and take it home this time or what ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

came across a clean ass 68 hardtop today, light rust..all white..dunno if its for sale tho.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 20 2011, 08:04 PM~20385359
> *LOL is that really chum lee from that pawn show?! that car was clean as fuck in the start!! what happened?2 its fallen apart now!
> *


----------



## sinicle

HEY SPL1T, IF YOU LIKE WU SHIT, YOU SHOULD LOOK UP A GUY NAMED HOLOCAUST AKA WARCLOUD AKA ROBOT TANK. HE WAS ON A COUPLE OLDER WU SIDE ALBUMS AND HE USED TO PERFORM WITH A GROUP CALLED BLACK KNIGHTS OUT OF L.A. THE GUY'S A FUCKING NUT JOB! BUT HIS LYRICS ARE OFF THE HOOK!


sorry, just noticed it was on caplock, I wasn't yelling :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 20 2011, 07:56 PM~20385302
> *my bad hearse..you posted one of the MANY re-worked team color songs......i figured you were cheifs?! but LOL RAIDERS AINT NO BETTER?! :biggrin: especially from my side!
> *


they led their division last season.... :dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 08:53 PM~20385794
> *HEY SPL1T, IF YOU LIKE WU SHIT, YOU SHOULD LOOK UP A GUY NAMED HOLOCAUST AKA WARCLOUD AKA ROBOT TANK. HE WAS ON A COUPLE OLDER WU SIDE ALBUMS AND HE USED TO PERFORM WITH A GROUP CALLED BLACK KNIGHTS OUT OF L.A. THE GUY'S A FUCKING NUT JOB! BUT HIS LYRICS ARE OFF THE HOOK!
> sorry, just noticed it was on caplock, I wasn't yelling :biggrin:
> *


I LOVE YELLING I DONT GIVE A SHIT :biggrin: 

ill look him up


----------



## EastSideMuscle




----------



## rollindeep408

sooooooooooo............ looks like rick isnt coming back :dunno:






:inout:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

this rag cutty on here is the shit !!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Anyone else get this pm from laraza4lyfe? He's still tryin to profit from tingos work.



> *i was wondering if u was intersted in buying a galaxie model car w lowrider rims and a custom interior for two hundred dollars firm i can send pics if interested.*


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 21 2011, 03:38 AM~20387079
> *Anyone else get this pm from laraza4lyfe? He's still tryin to profit from tingos work.
> *


Uh oh. :drama:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 21 2011, 02:52 AM~20386942
> *sooooooooooo............ looks like rick isnt coming back  :dunno:
> :inout:
> *



He's been on, just busy I guess.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 11:10 PM~20386998
> *this rag cutty on here is the shit !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THAT VERT CUTTY IS SIK :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 21 2011, 09:38 AM~20388007
> *:0  THAT VERT CUTTY IS SIK :cheesy:
> *


AGREED! :cheesy: AN THE ENDING WAS SICK TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2011, 05:49 PM~20375855
> *Get your ass to a dentist and get that taken care of bro... thats an absest bro... the infection can go from your mouth and get into your blood stream and can kill you....
> *


 The dentist sent me to the county emergancy.. I was there from 3m 
untill 6:30 a.m.. The worse part is I wanted to ask this lady for her phone number,
but I lost my nerve.. and she was sleep on the pillow that i gave her when they called 
my name at 3;a.m...


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 21 2011, 08:42 AM~20388348
> *The dentist sent me to the county emergancy.. I was there from 3m
> untill 6:30 a.m..  The worse part is I wanted to ask this lady for her phone number,
> but I lost my nerve.. and she was sleep on the pillow that i gave her when they called
> my name at 3;a.m...
> *


Hope u Alright Homie.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 20 2011, 09:59 PM~20386304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would trade my 22s for those wheels :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Any dog owners know what this bump could be??


----------



## Linc

get bit by a spider? :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 21 2011, 09:42 AM~20388348
> *The dentist sent me to the county emergancy.. I was there from 3m
> untill 6:30 a.m..  The worse part is I wanted to ask this lady for her phone number,
> but I lost my nerve.. and she was sleep on the pillow that i gave her when they called
> my name at 3;a.m...
> *


that sucks bro!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 21 2011, 09:23 AM~20388591
> *get bit by a spider?      :dunno:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

you take him to the vet?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 21 2011, 08:42 AM~20388348
> *The dentist sent me to the county emergancy.. I was there from 3m
> untill 6:30 a.m..  The worse part is I wanted to ask this lady for her phone number,
> but I lost my nerve.. and she was sleep on the pillow that i gave her when they called
> my name at 3;a.m...
> *


LOL... The only one I know who can have a mouth ful of pain and still try to holla at some broad whether it be at the store, or now an ER.... lol...
Hope you get well bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

He was pimping before pimping wuz pimping....even with a alien making babies on his jaw...lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 21 2011, 11:36 AM~20389400-->
> 
> 
> 
> He was pimping before pimping wuz pimping....even with a alien making babies on his jaw...lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Apr 21 2011, 11:08 AM~20389232
> *LOL... The only one I know who can have a mouth ful of pain and still try to holla at some broad whether it be at the store, or now an ER.... lol...
> Hope you get well bro!
> *


:biggrin: 
LOL NO i REALLY DID NOT SAY MUCH TO HER,, OTHER THAN OFFER HER THE PILLOW 
THAT I CAME IN WITH... mY RADAR MIGHT HAVE BEEN MISTAKEN, BUT i GOT THE 
FEELING THAT WE COULD HAVE HIT IT OFF......
BUT HOW WAS GOING TO EXPLAIN TO HER THAT MY LEFT JAW DOES NOT ALWAYS 
STICK OUT 1 1/2 INCH'S FURTHER THAN MY RIGHT? :angry:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2011, 09:17 AM~20388544
> *Any dog owners know what this bump could be??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my mom said u should take it in and have the vet check it out


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 21 2011, 03:19 PM~20389681
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> LOL NO i REALLY DID NOT SAY MUCH TO HER,, OTHER THAN OFFER HER THE PILLOW
> THAT I CAME IN WITH...  mY RADAR MIGHT HAVE BEEN MISTAKEN, BUT i GOT THE
> FEELING THAT WE COULD HAVE HIT IT OFF......
> BUT HOW WAS GOING TO EXPLAIN TO HER THAT MY LEFT JAW DOES NOT ALWAYS
> STICK OUT 1 1/2 INCH'S FURTHER THAN MY RIGHT? :angry:
> *


Seriously? All you gotta do is explain about the alien. A couple weeks the eggs will hatch and you'll be back to normal. As normal as you can be that is. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Apr 21 2011, 01:45 PM~20390206-->
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? All you gotta do is explain about the alien. A couple weeks the eggs will hatch and you'll be back to normal. As normal as you can be that is. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DONT THINK I KNOW ENOUGH SPANISH TO EXPLAIN TO HER, THAT I AM REALLY
> NOT THAT BAD.. ONCE THE ALIEN STOP'S NESTING IN MY FACE! LOL
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mcloven_@Apr 21 2011, 01:23 PM~20390083
> *my mom said u should take it in and have the vet check it out
> *


 THAT'S PROBABLY A GOOD IDEA PANCH!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 21 2011, 02:23 PM~20390505
> *I DONT THINK I KNOW ENOUGH SPANISH TO EXPLAIN TO HER, THAT I AM REALLY
> NOT THAT BAD.. ONCE THE ALIEN STOP'S NESTING IN MY FACE! LOL
> *


lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 21 2011, 02:23 PM~20390505
> *I DONT THINK I KNOW ENOUGH SPANISH TO EXPLAIN TO HER, THAT I AM REALLY
> NOT THAT BAD.. ONCE THE ALIEN STOP'S NESTING IN MY FACE! LOL
> 
> *


What hospital? Ill go over and kick some spanish to her myself.... I love my spanish chicas....


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> i would tr


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 21 2011, 12:07 PM~20388472
> *i would trade my 22s for those wheels :biggrin:
> *


I had them on my Cut before I wrecked it. I love em.


----------



## EastSideMuscle

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2011, 12:17 PM~20388544
> *Any dog owners know what this bump could be??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My Pit, Ryder had one of those on his stomach. It went away after a little bit. I called a vet hotline and they just told me to watch it. If it gets any bigger, to take him in. It got smaller and went away. But don't take my word for it. If I would have had the money, I would've taken him to the vet reguardless.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 21 2011, 05:38 PM~20391935
> *I had them on my Cut before I wrecked it. I love em.
> *


i had Ansens on my 77 cougar loved the wheels hated the car


----------



## undead white boy

so apparently Playstation network got hit by hackers lastnight. They are called the "anonymous" (yeah gay name i know) and they have hacked all major companies ever made. The main thing being said is that they are hacking sony's playstation servers to get back for one of their people being suid for showing how to jailbrake and hack playstations. My question to these mostlikely vergin,nerdy,dipshit motherfuckers is why do i have to suffer because they are hating on sony? Fucking hackers they should be disposed of like insects.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 21 2011, 06:42 PM~20392434
> *so apparently Playstation network got hit by hackers lastnight. They are called the "anonymous" (yeah gay name i know) and they have hacked all major companies ever made. The main thing being said is that they are hacking sony's playstation servers to get back for one of their people being suid for showing how to jailbrake and hack playstations. My question to these mostlikely vergin,nerdy,dipshit motherfuckers is why do i have to suffer because they are hating on sony? Fucking hackers they should be disposed of like insects.
> *


i want a homebrew PS3 :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 21 2011, 06:42 PM~20392434
> *so apparently Playstation network got hit by hackers lastnight. They are called the "anonymous" (yeah gay name i know) and they have hacked all major companies ever made. The main thing being said is that they are hacking sony's playstation servers to get back for one of their people being suid for showing how to jailbrake and hack playstations. My question to these mostlikely vergin,nerdy,dipshit motherfuckers is why do i have to suffer because they are hating on sony? Fucking hackers they should be disposed of like insects.
> *


:roflmao: now thats funny, go build, fuck a video game....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2011, 09:17 AM~20388544
> *Any dog owners know what this bump could be??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 my great dane had something similar that kept growing.....but never red like that!! for my dane, it turned out to just be a "fatty tumor" which sounds bad but really just a skin growth pretty much?! if its red, pussin or bleedin, i say hit a vet brother! :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

music is dope cant say the same about the rest of the video

CEiMA3QtYWc&feature


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i see all potential... its just that solid


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the tips fellas 



> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2011, 06:36 PM~20392831
> *:0 my great dane had something similar that kept growing.....but never red like that!! for my dane, it turned out to just be a "fatty tumor" which sounds bad but really just a skin growth pretty much?! if its red, pussin or bleedin, i say hit a vet brother! :happysad:
> *


What did u have to do to your dane did it just go away? I took her to the vet and they really didn't no what it was they just want to cut it off :dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 21 2011, 06:42 PM~20392434
> *so apparently Playstation network got hit by hackers lastnight. They are called the "anonymous" (yeah gay name i know) and they have hacked all major companies ever made. The main thing being said is that they are hacking sony's playstation servers to get back for one of their people being suid for showing how to jailbrake and hack playstations. My question to these mostlikely virgin,nerdy,dipshit motherfuckers is why do i have to suffer because they are hating on sony? Fucking hackers they should be disposed of like insects.
> *


 :wow: 

xbox anyone :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 21 2011, 07:13 PM~20392643
> *i want a homebrew PS3 :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 21 2011, 07:42 PM~20392434
> *so apparently Playstation network got hit by hackers lastnight. They are called the "anonymous" (yeah gay name i know) and they have hacked all major companies ever made. The main thing being said is that they are hacking sony's playstation servers to get back for one of their people being suid for showing how to jailbrake and hack playstations. My question to these mostlikely vergin,nerdy,dipshit motherfuckers is why do i have to suffer because they are hating on sony? Fucking hackers they should be disposed of like insects.
> *


 So no online gaming?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

which one for my next hopper :0 

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2282188517.html

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2290634414.html

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2301470191.html


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 21 2011, 07:13 PM~20392643
> *i want a homebrew PS3 :wow:
> *


this is exactly why there are only the huge companies in control bro. homebrew ps3s make little companies loose $ because people copy them instead of buying the games. oh yeah think twice about getting a homebrew ps3 because this latest event just gave sony big guns and tons of ammo for their court case. if they win all hackers,glitchers,modded,and jail broken ps3s and ps3 users will be bricked and banned. DON'T WASTE YOUR $ FOR ONE. and for fuck sake dont support these fucking cock suckers that hack "just for fun"


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 21 2011, 10:08 PM~20394172
> *So no online gaming?
> *


well sony said it'll be a day or two before the servers go back online. but about a hour ago the message you get went from error code 80710A06 to playstation network is undergoing maintenance. so basically they found the little bastards and are currently fixing what they fucked up as they trace them down. i hope the ceo of sony rapes these fuckers in court. or drags them behind his eco-friendly car till they die and pieces of them cover several miles of road way


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 01:28 AM~20394631
> *which one for my next hopper  :0
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2282188517.html
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2290634414.html
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2301470191.html
> *


toss up of #1 and #2.
but i would stay away from the third one. electrical problems could be a huge head ach especially if the owner busted a mc gyver on it. oh the horror stories ive faced with a "simple" electrical problem. but if you feel brave bro go for it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 04:28 AM~20394631
> *which one for my next hopper  :0
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2282188517.html
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2290634414.html
> 
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2301470191.html
> *



81, for 800. You've already got enough of a start on it.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 22 2011, 03:58 AM~20394904
> *well sony said it'll be a day or two before the servers go back online. but about a hour ago the message you get went from error code 80710A06 to playstation network is undergoing maintenance. so basically they found the little bastards and are currently fixing what they fucked up as they trace them down. i hope the ceo of sony rapes these fuckers in court. or drags them behind his eco-friendly car till they die and pieces of them cover several miles of road way
> *


highly doubt that will happen most anon attacks arent US based


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

coming soon.... :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 22 2011, 01:00 PM~20397441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO LIL D, YOU KILL IT WITH THESE DRAWING BRO  :biggrin: 

soon as i get some cash i gotta get u to draw me somethin :cheesy:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 22 2011, 03:00 PM~20397441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU SURE CAN DRAW SIR.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 22 2011, 04:00 PM~20397441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats real nice Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2011, 08:56 PM~20393481
> *Thanks for the tips fellas
> What did u have to do to your dane did it just go away? I took her to the vet and they really didn't no what it was they just want to cut it off :dunno:
> *


no, it atually grew a little larger and then quit, they said we could cut it off but would do no harm if left alone, its just ugly looking! but deff. not all red like your dog! i was gonna have it taken off, but anesthesia for a 172 puond great dane is more then a damn human!! they want $800 for a 15 minute surgery! im looking into other vets :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wtf :angry:
http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/pts/2337163843.html
i sold this shit to him for one c note..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 22 2011, 03:19 PM~20397815
> *wtf :angry:
> http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/pts/2337163843.html
> i sold this shit to him for one c note..
> *


flagged :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

x2...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

i think ima get this not sure though the shop wants to charge me like 130 bucks to 

rebuild it 

http://visalia.craigslist.org/pts/2251395145.html


----------



## EastSideMuscle

No to sound ignorant but what is a "c note"?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

just got a 25 gallon 5hp sears compressor 

now i need a paint gun so i can paint some bikes and models  

what cheap guns you guys recommend ???


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 22 2011, 09:43 PM~20398838
> *No to sound ignorant but what is a "c note"?
> *



$100.00


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:54 PM~20398886
> *just got a 25 gallon 5hp sears compressor
> 
> now i need a paint gun so i can paint some bikes and models
> 
> what cheap guns you guys recommend ???
> *



http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/mas...erformance.aspx


Harbor Freight has some hvlp.


----------



## hocknberry

im havin trouble sending out PMs to guys on LIL......i can get em in, but any ive sent out arent getting answered!? most are guys i talk to on the regular...its been aound 3-4 days now and nothing coming back?!  could it be a firewall thing?! i haven't messed with that though?! :happysad:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 22 2011, 10:30 PM~20399091
> *im havin trouble sending out PMs to guys on LIL......i can get em in, but any ive sent out arent getting answered!? most are guys i talk to on the regular...its been aound 3-4 days now and nothing coming back?!  could it be a firewall thing?! i haven't messed with that though?! :happysad:
> *



Sometimes if the server is busy it can lose them. It's happened since I've been here.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 22 2011, 07:39 PM~20399142
> *Sometimes if the server is busy it can lose them. It's happened since I've been here.
> *


i know the whole server diving bit.... but i try to send a new PM and nothing?! but if i get one in i can respond and get response back?! :happysad:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 22 2011, 10:45 PM~20399190
> *i know the whole server diving bit.... but i try to send a new PM and nothing?! but if i get one in i can respond and get response back?! :happysad:
> *


Send one to me see if it goes thru.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 22 2011, 07:46 PM~20399202
> *Send one to me see if it goes thru.
> *


PM sent! :happysad:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 22 2011, 10:48 PM~20399225
> *PM sent! :happysad:
> *



Got it. So it's either a server problem or they don't want to talk to ya. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 22 2011, 07:51 PM~20399246
> *Got it. So it's either a server problem or they don't want to talk to ya. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ok, wel ill let it ride for now then?! thats PERD!!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 22 2011, 10:53 PM~20399255
> *:angry: ok, wel ill let it ride for now then?! thats PERD!!
> *



 I hear they are going to upgrade the forum soon so maybe it will get better. :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 22 2011, 07:30 PM~20399091
> *im havin trouble sending out PMs to guys on LIL......i can get em in, but any ive sent out arent getting answered!? most are guys i talk to on the regular...its been aound 3-4 days now and nothing coming back?!  could it be a firewall thing?! i haven't messed with that though?! :happysad:
> *


we just dont wanna talk to ya! :chuck:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 22 2011, 08:07 PM~20399356
> *we just dont wanna talk to ya! :chuck:
> *


 :happysad: funny you should say that! one of my PMs was to you! :angry: i dont know whats goin on, maybe my comp?!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 22 2011, 08:19 PM~20399435
> *:happysad: funny you should say that! one of my PMs was to you! :angry: i dont know whats goin on, maybe my comp?!
> *


 :wow: just checked mine, nothing from you...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://fresno.craigslist.org/tls/2254682954.html

:wow:


----------



## BODINE

Damn PSN still down


----------



## BODINE

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/2320964020.html


----------



## BODINE

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/2289642959.html


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wow: $600 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BODINE

had to throw couple of my local finds out lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 23 2011, 02:08 AM~20401203
> *:wow:  $600  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


or best offer ...prob get for bout $300-$400


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 23 2011, 02:08 AM~20401203
> *:wow:  $600  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


are you the :ninja:


----------



## rollindeep408

I'm a ninja :biggrin: good deal on that two door and that parts car :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 23 2011, 01:15 AM~20401227
> *are you the  :ninja:
> *


never, its annoying i usually think they're haters


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 23 2011, 12:56 AM~20401171
> *Damn PSN still down
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was online playin call of duty and TDU2, ONLINE


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

only $90 away from a new 1:1


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 23 2011, 12:57 PM~20402888
> *only $90 away from a new 1:1
> *


just go get it with what u got ....dont ever pay asking ....always talk them down


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ive got 410 already paid on it.... me and dude agreed on 500 a while ago


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 23 2011, 12:06 PM~20402943
> *just go get it with what u got ....dont ever pay asking ....always talk them down
> *


my mother taught me 2 things in life, never pay full price, and always pay cash....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 22 2011, 07:30 PM~20399091
> *im havin trouble sending out PMs to guys on LIL......i can get em in, but any ive sent out arent getting answered!? most are guys i talk to on the regular...its been aound 3-4 days now and nothing coming back?!  could it be a firewall thing?! i haven't messed with that though?! :happysad:
> *


 stop watching midget porn! then you pc wont get sick!.. just ask Hearse!
:wow:


----------



## mademan

some pics of my stuff at the local contest yesterday..... not really much there


Mine are 
-"gunmetal gangsta" -grey /black caddy with silver leaf
-"kool refresh-mint" - mint green /tan caddy
-antifreeze green glasshouse


----------



## mademan

saw this 65 Nova after the show too....










makes me wanna drag mine out in the worst way


----------



## Hydrohype

cool cars made! your cadi's were killin em! i like that red vert with the tan uptop too.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 23 2011, 01:57 PM~20402888
> *only $90 away from a new 1:1
> *


edit: 60


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang I love this duece !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2011, 04:23 PM~20403993
> *Dang I love this duece !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2. Really nice.


----------



## Esoteric

so aside from school someone came up to me with a interesting proposal, i might be owning my own hobby shop in the near future provided they let me set up shop where i want to


----------



## grimreaper69

New


> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 23 2011, 08:31 PM~20404259
> *so aside from school someone came up to me with a interesting proposal, i might be owning my own hobby shop in the near future provided they let me set up shop where i want to
> *


 :0 new kit supplier :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 23 2011, 05:08 PM~20403717
> *edit: 60
> *


30


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

yooo long time i havent been on here wat up fellas


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Got a question..has anyone had problems getting thru to modelhaus? We did find lights for the imperial but when she did her card said it was denied and was charged a dollar for their transaction fee shit.....what gives? Email don't work either.. she's gonna call Monday but that's just stupid at this point.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 23 2011, 05:41 PM~20404327
> *New
> :0 new kit supplier :biggrin:
> *


not quite lol it all depends on the dude with the proposition i wanna do a community type deal where we can teach kids as well as sell them stuff, most of all i wanna open a hobby shop in a black neighborhood.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 23 2011, 09:16 PM~20405648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that's bad... real nice..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 23 2011, 09:16 PM~20405648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


over on the west side? :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

It's 2:a.m. in Cali,, what the fu#k ? Jackwagons!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2011, 07:59 AM~20407519
> *            :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah that is clean. you on KOTS or somethin?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope i pay attention here in the Post Your Rides section


----------



## Esoteric

almost ready to cruise


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2011, 12:01 PM~20408873
> *almost ready to cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


deadly! :cheesy: 

i want 1 of these!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2011, 12:01 PM~20408873
> *almost ready to cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 well all righty then! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

On there way 
to Pancho's for some paint!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

<<< my new business is mowing grass across town.. ive made a damn good amount of money this weekend.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2011, 03:22 PM~20409604
> *<<< my new business is mowing grass across town.. ive made a damn good amount of money this weekend.
> *


god job! now stack that paper! I mowed lawns for a couple summers a long time back. saved up cash t buy my first ride..... 79 grand prix!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

papers stacked up.. i made almost 200 bones these past two days.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

papers stacked up.. i mad almost 200 bones these past two days.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2011, 02:27 PM~20409636
> *papers stacked up.. i mad almost 200 bones these past two days.
> *


not bad for a beginer! i was mowing lawns for a few years till last year part time...

id bring between 400-700 a day!!! 

did that every friday for almost 4 years! payed down some mad debt! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 24 2011, 02:21 PM~20409600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On there way
> to Pancho's for some paint!
> *


are they seriously pulling it with that Lincoln :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 24 2011, 02:17 PM~20409588
> *well all righty then! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wouldnt be talking pootie


----------



## Esoteric

i gotta buy another cruiser to make a 26" bmx out of it i need to loose 20lbs at least
wiring a bicycle is a fucking pain in the ass.








































converting the cheap ass tailight to a halogen LED


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2011, 04:01 PM~20410035
> *i wouldnt be talking pootie
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> On there way
> to Pancho's for some paint!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> That is a very close homie of mine .... That Lincoln pullslikee a fuckin champ and that lac is being built for his nephew who's life was cut way to short :angel: check out the build topic brandons crossroads his little Sis and cousin put I. Work on that caddy all backyard boogie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 24 2011, 03:17 PM~20409588
> *well all righty then! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 24 2011, 04:36 PM~20409674
> *not bad for a beginer!  i was mowing lawns for a few years till last year part time...
> 
> id bring between 400-700 a day!!!
> 
> did that every friday for almost 4 years! payed down some mad debt!  :biggrin:
> *


decided to get one more in.. made over 200 bucks this weekend  if i keep this up i will definitely be set! but damn, how you get so much?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2011, 06:28 PM~20411406
> *decided to get one more in.. made over 200 bucks this weekend  if i keep this up i will definitely be set! but damn, how you get so much?
> *



mowing lawns? dam, i gotta get my ass to do that! :yessad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol get a full tank of gas, drive around and offer good prices...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2011, 06:38 PM~20411493
> *lol get a full tank of gas, drive around and offer good prices...
> *



coo, what would be a reasonable price?b and what is included? what other tools needed besides a mower?


----------



## IceMan555

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol, i did a duplex for 20, and it was tiny.. an acre is like 45-50 bones cut and weed-ate


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2011, 06:44 PM~20411554
> *lol, i did a duplex for 20, and it was tiny.. an acre is like 45-50 bones cut and weed-ate
> *



whats weed-ate? i dont eat grass, lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

but i only used a spare tank of gas, a wrench tighten and loosen the bolts to fold it to stick it in the lil cavalier..lmao..and a weedeater


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 24 2011, 08:41 PM~20411521
> *coo, what would be a reasonable price?b  and what is included?  what other tools needed besides a mower?
> *


 Mowing lawns In Compton that gotta be interesting :0


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 24 2011, 07:35 PM~20411472
> *mowing lawns?  dam, i gotta get my ass to do that!  :yessad:
> *


door to door bike mechanics pull 1000 a week and its easy shit


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 24 2011, 06:49 PM~20411605
> *Mowing lawns In Compton that gotta be interesting  :0
> *



lmao, gotta carry a strap in case :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2011, 07:02 PM~20411726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is Lawrence Fishburne


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 24 2011, 08:01 PM~20411714
> *lmao, gotta carry a strap in case  :guns:    :biggrin:
> *


If you leave your mower for to long it might end up on blocks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

$1k with 57xxx on it..needs new fuel pump


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 24 2011, 07:12 PM~20411820
> *If you leave your mower for to long it might end up on blocks
> *



:roflmao: serio pedo


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 24 2011, 08:12 PM~20411819
> *this is Lawrence Fishburne
> *


:h5: you should see how many dumbasses fell for it too dude even quoted something morgan freeman said


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2011, 08:12 PM~20411828
> *$1k with 57xxx on it..needs new fuel pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep in mind the odometer didnt roll six digits then....i see g-bodies for sale with 47,XXX 69,xxx 88,xxx when really it 147,xxx 196,xxx 188,xxx because of the odometer starting over aftrer 99,999! plus you can see wear and tear that doesnt match "low milege"! that LS does look pretty clean though! if you do get it....GM factory replacment fuel pump only!! no auto zone aftermarket shit!! yah autozone is a few hundred cheaper.....but you get what you pay for!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 24 2011, 10:20 PM~20411913
> *keep in mind the odometer didnt roll six digits then....i see g-bodies for sale with 47,XXX 69,xxx 88,xxx when really it 147,xxx 196,xxx 188,xxx because of the odometer starting over aftrer 99,999! plus you can see wear and tear that doesnt match "low milege"! that LS does look pretty clean though! if you do get it....GM factory replacment fuel pump only!! no auto zone aftermarket shit!! yah autozone is a few hundred cheaper.....but you get what you pay for!!
> *


I don't really plan on it..I mean its a possibility but no time soon..lol..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 24 2011, 08:20 PM~20411913
> *keep in mind the odometer didnt roll six digits then....i see g-bodies for sale with 47,XXX 69,xxx 88,xxx when really it 147,xxx 196,xxx 188,xxx because of the odometer starting over aftrer 99,999! plus you can see wear and tear that doesnt match "low milege"! that LS does look pretty clean though! if you do get it....GM factory replacment fuel pump only!! no auto zone aftermarket shit!! yah autozone is a few hundred cheaper.....but you get what you pay for!!
> *


fuel cell stripped guts and roll cage i need a grudge car thats perfect for it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2011, 11:02 PM~20411726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha. I'm suprised he hasn't had a stroke or some shit yet after seeing his daughter do porn.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 24 2011, 07:26 PM~20411961
> *Haha. I'm suprised he hasn't had a stroke or some shit yet after seeing his daughter do porn.
> *


wahhhh :0 wow


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 24 2011, 11:26 PM~20411967
> *wahhhh  :0  wow
> *


http://www.avclub.com/articles/laurence-fi...lm-to-ju,43669/


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 24 2011, 08:20 PM~20411913
> *keep in mind the odometer didnt roll six digits then....i see g-bodies for sale with 47,XXX 69,xxx 88,xxx when really it 147,xxx 196,xxx 188,xxx because of the odometer starting over aftrer 99,999! plus you can see wear and tear that doesnt match "low milege"! that LS does look pretty clean though! if you do get it....GM factory replacment fuel pump only!! no auto zone aftermarket shit!! yah autozone is a few hundred cheaper.....but you get what you pay for!!
> *


fuel pump should run 20 something bucks! worst case senerio, 50 max!! i work in a parts store, and owned an 87 LS, parts are cheap!! same as any gbody only body mouldings and front clip are differant.id scoop that up though! theres secrets to LS cars that most dont know, and most that do know, kill the cars for a quick buck!  

only real rollers, and real car guys, buy the LS for the car! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2011, 08:25 PM~20411952
> *fuel cell stripped guts and roll cage i need a grudge car thats perfect for it
> *



and if you rip apart a real LS monte to do what your saying, you arent a real car guy!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 24 2011, 08:39 PM~20412088
> *and if you rip apart a real LS monte to do what your saying, you arent a real car guy!!
> *


real car guys dont give a shit about base model g bodies


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 24 2011, 08:40 PM~20412094
> *real car guys dont give a shit about base model g bodies
> *


base model is a CL! 

and LS is not a base model!!

REAL car guys know these are only built in 3 years!

and 2 of those years are half years!!!

tail end of 86, full year 87, beggining of 88 and thats it!! 

the LS is way cleaner than the CL and in my opinion the SS!  

theres a lil LS trivia for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 24 2011, 08:44 PM~20412136
> *base model is a CL!
> 
> and LS is not a base model!!
> 
> REAL car guys know these are only built in 3 years!
> 
> and 2 of those years are half years!!!
> 
> tail end of 86, full year 87, beggining of 88 and thats it!!
> 
> the LS is way cleaner than the CL and in my opinion the SS!
> 
> theres a lil LS trivia for ya!  :biggrin:
> *


to someone fixing up a SS thats considered quarter panel parts car. real car guys dont give a shit about what other people do with their cars they might piss and moan but in the end theres plenty of them out there


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 24 2011, 08:44 PM~20412136
> *base model is a CL!
> 
> and LS is not a base model!!
> 
> REAL car guys know these are only built in 3 years!
> 
> and 2 of those years are half years!!!
> 
> tail end of 86, full year 87, beggining of 88 and thats it!!
> 
> the LS is way cleaner than the CL and in my opinion the SS!
> 
> theres a lil LS trivia for ya!  :biggrin:
> *


:h5: finally, something we agree on...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 24 2011, 11:44 PM~20412136
> *base model is a CL!
> 
> and LS is not a base model!!
> 
> REAL car guys know these are only built in 3 years!
> 
> and 2 of those years are half years!!!
> 
> tail end of 86, full year 87, beggining of 88 and thats it!!
> 
> the LS is way cleaner than the CL and in my opinion the SS!
> 
> theres a lil LS trivia for ya!  :biggrin:
> *


It was a base model in 87 and 88. They dropped the Sport Coupe "base model" in 87 leaving the standard LS model being the base model. The only year is was NOT a base model was 86.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 24 2011, 08:52 PM~20412195
> *:h5: finally, something we agree on...
> *



hahaha!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 24 2011, 08:52 PM~20412199
> *It was a base model in 87 and 88. They dropped the Sport Coupe "base model" in 87 leaving the standard LS model being the base model. The only year is was NOT a base model was 86.
> *


wrong!!

base model is a CL!!

the LS is only made in 3 years! CL has been made fro late 70s some say, till the tail end of 87 where they made the areo coupe and ss only for 88 and made a shity front wheel drive 3.8L after that!


----------



## darkside customs

SO A NUN GETS RAPED AND RUNS TO THE PRIEST TO TELL HIM WHAT HAPPENED....
THE PRIEST LOOKS AT HER AND SAYS " WELL GRAB A DOUCHE AND CLEAN YOURSELF AND WIPE THAT SMILE OFF YOUR FACE"

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## Esoteric

still no GMs in the field aside from civilian aveos


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 24 2011, 11:57 PM~20412233
> *wrong!!
> 
> base model is a CL!!
> 
> the LS is only made in 3 years!  CL  has been made fro late 70s some say, till the tail end of 87 where they made the areo coupe and ss only for 88 and made a shity front wheel drive 3.8L after that!
> *


CL was the "Sport Coupe" And was replaced by the LS model in 87. Leaving the LS, SS and Aerocoupe for 87 and 88.


----------



## Hydrohype

> On there way
> to Pancho's for some paint!
> [/quote
> That is a very close homie of mine .... That Lincoln pullslikee a fuckin champ and that lac is being built for his nephew who's life was cut way to short :angel: check out the build topic brandons crossroads his little Sis and cousin put I. Work on that caddy all backyard boogie
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot, i had to copy it from the 77-79 thread..
Click to expand...


----------



## darkside customs

Just got back from the doctors office.... I got the good meds too.... So found out that the reason my lymph nodes in my leg area was swollen was from a stomach infection that Ive had for a while and didnt know...blood work and a fuckin ultrasound to find out, but Im glad it wasnt nothing serious...


----------



## 408models

glad to here that bro,


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 25 2011, 02:55 PM~20415588
> *glad to here that bro,
> *



X2


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas... Man, I was freakin out though for real, thinkin it was cancer or some shit....


----------



## Ese Caqui

:cheesy:


----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## Ese Caqui

Oh shit post count counts for you ****!


----------



## 408models

SAW THIS IN OFFTOPIC, SAME GUY I GUESS??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=74803

Xrc0oJX9jjE&amp


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Apr 25 2011, 12:27 PM~20415793
> *Oh shit post count counts for you ****!
> *


let me smack you in the head with a tac hammer because you are a retard.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 25 2011, 02:45 PM~20415533
> *Just got back from the doctors office.... I got the good meds too.... So found out that the reason my lymph nodes in my leg area was swollen was from a stomach infection that Ive had for a while and didnt know...blood work and a fuckin ultrasound to find out, but Im glad it wasnt nothing serious...
> *


Happy that you ok homie


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 25 2011, 12:36 PM~20415858
> *SAW THIS IN OFFTOPIC, SAME GUY I GUESS??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=74803
> 
> Xrc0oJX9jjE&amp
> *


Those guys.....  :nono: 

But the Cabaret.... :yes: :fool2: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: darkside customs, mcloven


MCLOVIN? :biggrin: 

WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING AT?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 25 2011, 11:45 AM~20415533
> *Just got back from the doctors office.... I got the good meds too.... So found out that the reason my lymph nodes in my leg area was swollen was from a stomach infection that Ive had for a while and didnt know...blood work and a fuckin ultrasound to find out, but Im glad it wasnt nothing serious...
> *


 have you eaten anyone strange lately? :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Apr 25 2011, 12:49 PM~20415937-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy that you ok homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 01:03 PM~20416009
> *have you eaten anyone strange lately?  :wow:
> *


No Markie, I havent been diggin around hospitals or grocery stores.... HAHAHAHA


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 25 2011, 01:35 PM~20416235
> *Thanks bro!
> 
> No Markie, I havent been diggin around hospitals or grocery stores.... HAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin: just checkin...


----------



## Esoteric

getting my mad scientist on, bike is pretty much sold my neighbor loves it she wants me to hook up her bike too.


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 25 2011, 03:22 PM~20416833
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i wont be payin full price for them when our club gets them


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 25 2011, 02:24 PM~20416843
> * i wont be payin full price for them when our club gets them
> *


  i just copied off a site, thought i'd share wit the fellas :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

had a real good easter meal last night, before having to leave for work again this morning


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 25 2011, 03:27 PM~20416853
> *  i just copied off a site, thought i'd share wit the fellas :biggrin:
> *


you gotta admit tho that car is gonna fly off the shelf for the wheels and engine


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 25 2011, 04:04 PM~20417064
> *you gotta admit tho that car is gonna fly off the shelf for the wheels and engine
> *


and hood, and heres hoping for a bench seat....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 25 2011, 03:42 PM~20417375
> *and hood, and heres hoping for a bench seat....
> *


LOOKS LIKE IT


----------



## phatras

Got mine a few weeks ago.. Yup it has a bench seat in it.. The engine is the same as in the yenko nova.. The hood, grill, back tail light/bumper, wheels, and bench seat are the only differences I see between this one and the yenko..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 25 2011, 06:31 PM~20417718
> *Got mine a few weeks ago.. Yup it has a bench seat in it.. The engine is the same as in the yenko nova.. The hood, grill, back tail light/bumper, wheels, and bench seat are the only differences I see between this one and the yenko..
> *


i need one!

also rick, im having troubles with paypal again. as soon as its worked out I will get at you about my order.... they are being a pain in the ass.


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 25 2011, 06:38 PM~20417771
> *i need one!
> 
> also rick, im having troubles with paypal again. as soon as its worked out I will get at you about my order.... they are being a pain in the ass.
> *


lol.. paypal is a bitch. I take CC direct now to if that helps ya.. 


Ive already parted the copo I bought.. I needed a few things from it for the nova im building. Wish they would have issued it first it would have saved me some money..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 25 2011, 05:31 PM~20417718
> *Got mine a few weeks ago.. Yup it has a bench seat in it.. The engine is the same as in the yenko nova.. The hood, grill, back tail light/bumper, wheels, and bench seat are the only differences I see between this one and the yenko..
> *


PICS OF TH DIFFERENT STUFF AND THE DECALS? :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun

Anybody know how I can get ahold of shrekinacutty? We did a trade and he hasn't held up his end of the deal. Tried pm'n him but it shows he hasn't been on since April 4. Don't wanna add him to the bad trader list if I don't have to


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

bought a cutty  bitch is mad fun to drive


----------



## phatras

Grill, rear bumper, and dog dishes









hood, steelies, and rear tail filler









front bench









decals


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 25 2011, 08:44 PM~20419600
> *Grill, rear bumper, and dog dishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hood, steelies, and rear tail filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Guess Im gonna have to get 3 or 4 of these kits now...
weathered
lowrider
pro touring
and prostreet...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 25 2011, 08:09 PM~20419195
> *bought a cutty  bitch is mad fun to drive
> *


 fuck yea Cndy.. we knew you could do it.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I think the Monte is next in line..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 25 2011, 08:44 PM~20419600
> *Grill, rear bumper, and dog dishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hood, steelies, and rear tail filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: thanks Rick...


----------



## INTHABLOOD

http://socalcustoms.com/

just saw my truck being used in an ad on this website on the top with the scrolling banner....you can see my ninja star wheels :biggrin: thought it was purdy random and off topic


----------



## 408models

So i know the SALE topic got started and it's been mentioned not to reply in that topic, which i can understand; keeps it clean, but it's also mentioned to EDIT your first POST of sale items. So here's the thing with that, if we keep editing the same post, then the TOPIC will never go to the top untill someone post something else for sale. Not alot of folks selling right now so topic might go a couple pages back. 

I say once an item has sold from the POST, go back edit it with sold or a smiley as mentioned, then if you have another item to sell; Start a new POST so at least the TOPIC goes TTT :biggrin: 

SORRY MY DO$ CENTAVOS :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 26 2011, 04:48 PM~20425654
> *So i know the SALE topic got started and it's been mentioned not to reply in that topic, which i can understand; keeps it clean, but it's also mentioned to EDIT your first POST of sale items. So here's the thing with that, if we keep editing the same post, then the TOPIC will never go to the top untill someone post something else for sale. Not alot of folks selling right now so topic might go a couple pages back.
> 
> I say once an item has sold from the POST, go back edit it with sold or a smiley as mentioned, then if you have another item to sell; Start a new POST so at least the TOPIC goes TTT :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY MY DO$ CENTAVOS  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 26 2011, 06:48 PM~20425654
> *So i know the SALE topic got started and it's been mentioned not to reply in that topic, which i can understand; keeps it clean, but it's also mentioned to EDIT your first POST of sale items. So here's the thing with that, if we keep editing the same post, then the TOPIC will never go to the top untill someone post something else for sale. Not alot of folks selling right now so topic might go a couple pages back.
> 
> I say once an item has sold from the POST, go back edit it with sold or a smiley as mentioned, then if you have another item to sell; Start a new POST so at least the TOPIC goes TTT :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY MY DO$ CENTAVOS  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: hell with that just UNLOCK our own for sale threads that we allready have started ...i have one.. id love to have it unlocked! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 26 2011, 05:39 PM~20426083
> *:uh: hell with that just UNLOCK our own for sale threads that we allready have started ...i have one.. id love to have it unlocked! :cheesy:
> *


my sale thread isnt locked.... Well, let me check again just to make sure.....


----------



## undead white boy

So for those who haven't heard the big news on the net(besides the wedding). Sony was cyber terrorist attacked last wednsday. All the evidence pointed to anonymous. They shut down their psn sevice and said it would take a day or two to fix. Well those days pasted and they finally answered why they shut psn down in the first place. They announced that late wednsday night early thursday morning there was a breach in their severs by a "outside" attack. This breach resulted in the possability of information of their workers and customers being taken. They decided to shut the servers down right then and there to stop the info transfer to the outside force. They are currently updating and reworking their entire system to avoid this from happening again.

The funniest part is that sony who is looking out for the greater good is catching a bad wrap from media and dumbass kids that think this shit can get fixed over night. Also anonymous said that as soon as sony rebooted their servers that they would attack them again to deny them from making money again. This group of internet terrorists told a company they would stop the attacks due to the ill effects its having on innocent psn users last week but now they tell them that there going to shut the servers down again and deny operations to the innocent psn useres they swore to protect.

good news is that the FBI and other agencies are currently tracking down and have even made some arrests in this case. Theres also word that they may upgrade the punishments to a acts of terrorism case which possibly means the hackers involved may pay the ultimate debt for this attack.

The tolls of people affected by this attack is well over 60 million. Thats only counting tose with ps3's and no one else. This is one of the tops five cases of cyber terrorism to date.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 26 2011, 05:58 PM~20426229
> *So for those who haven't heard the big news on the net(besides the wedding). Sony was cyber terrorist attacked last wednsday. All the evidence pointed to anonymous. They shut down their psn sevice and said it would take a day or two to fix. Well those days pasted and they finally answered why they shut psn down in the first place. They announced that late wednsday night early thursday morning there was a breach in their severs by a "outside" attack. This breach resulted in the possability of information of their workers and customers being taken. They decided to shut the servers down right then and there to stop the info transfer to the outside force. They are currently updating and reworking their entire system to avoid this from happening again.
> 
> The funniest part is that sony who is looking out for the greater good is catching a bad wrap from media and dumbass kids that think this shit can get fixed over night. Also anonymous said that as soon as sony rebooted their servers that they would attack them again to deny them from making money again. This group of internet terrorists told a company they would stop the attacks due to the ill effects its having on innocent psn users last week but now they tell them that there going to shut the servers down again and deny operations to the innocent psn useres they swore to protect.
> 
> good news is that the FBI and other agencies are currently tracking down and have even made some arrests in this case. Theres also word that they may upgrade the punishments to a acts of terrorism case which possibly means the hackers involved may pay the ultimate debt for this attack.
> 
> The tolls of people affected by this attack is well over 60 million. Thats only counting tose with ps3's and no one else. This is one of the tops five cases of cyber terrorism to date.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah right


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 26 2011, 06:01 PM~20426255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah right
> *


LOL idk bro thats what the net is saying. and yeah i never believe what the net says lol


----------



## undead white boy

my kind of song lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMUAaZM5CZ0...2B3CFE1323BA90C


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:59 PM~20425770
> *
> 
> *


 i love this car... shittin on the regal


----------



## richphotos

man that looks good, my pops had a few of those when i was growing up, he loved the g-bodys


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: Jesus at all the grease in that shit....


----------



## boskeeter

Um still into the building, but my school didn't work out so still at the same job. But due to moving out of my parents house into my own, its put a hold on it for now.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks to whoever sent me the tires!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 26 2011, 05:20 PM~20426437
> *my kind of song lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMUAaZM5CZ0...2B3CFE1323BA90C
> *


thats a coo song kev


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 26 2011, 08:58 PM~20426229
> *So for those who haven't heard the big news on the net(besides the wedding). Sony was cyber terrorist attacked last wednsday. All the evidence pointed to anonymous. They shut down their psn sevice and said it would take a day or two to fix. Well those days pasted and they finally answered why they shut psn down in the first place. They announced that late wednsday night early thursday morning there was a breach in their severs by a "outside" attack. This breach resulted in the possability of information of their workers and customers being taken. They decided to shut the servers down right then and there to stop the info transfer to the outside force. They are currently updating and reworking their entire system to avoid this from happening again.
> 
> The funniest part is that sony who is looking out for the greater good is catching a bad wrap from media and dumbass kids that think this shit can get fixed over night. Also anonymous said that as soon as sony rebooted their servers that they would attack them again to deny them from making money again. This group of internet terrorists told a company they would stop the attacks due to the ill effects its having on innocent psn users last week but now they tell them that there going to shut the servers down again and deny operations to the innocent psn useres they swore to protect.
> 
> good news is that the FBI and other agencies are currently tracking down and have even made some arrests in this case. Theres also word that they may upgrade the punishments to a acts of terrorism case which possibly means the hackers involved may pay the ultimate debt for this attack.
> 
> The tolls of people affected by this attack is well over 60 million. Thats only counting tose with ps3's and no one else. This is one of the tops five cases of cyber terrorism to date.
> *


I don't buy shit from Sony. Therefore i don't give a shit.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 27 2011, 12:16 AM~20428235
> *Thanks to whoever sent me the tires!!
> *





i know it wasnt my package was it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well fellas i'm off to bed I'll be back to morrow for some more laughs and games ! You guys behave yourself and don't do anything i will do when i return !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:59 PM~20425770
> *
> 
> *


 IN the back seat already? keep some condoms! you dont need to become a 
father while your back there playing doctor with your little friends.. :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 27 2011, 01:36 AM~20429011
> *IN the back seat already?  keep some condoms!  you dont need to become a
> father while your back there playing doctor with your little friends.. :wow:
> *



Let him play doctor, he still hasnt even seen the puss yet. It'll be good for him. Besides, first one that shows to him, he'll blow his nut early, just like we all did first time we saw someso them condoms aint gonna be useful :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 27 2011, 12:36 AM~20429011
> *IN the back seat already?  keep some condoms!  you dont need to become a
> father while your back there playing doctor with your little friends.. :wow:
> *


:roflmao: that was taken from the front though


----------



## danny chawps

do they have 65 chevy truck models?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Apr 27 2011, 03:38 AM~20429798-->
> 
> 
> 
> Let him play doctor, he still hasnt even seen the puss yet. It'll be good for him. Besides, first one that shows to him, he'll blow his nut early, just like we all did first time we saw someso them condoms aint gonna be useful :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i dont know about condoms on my first time?
> but a snorkel would have come in handy! :w :0
> ow:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Apr 27 2011, 09:06 AM~20431031
> *do they have  65 chevy truck models?
> *


 why do you want to know?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 27 2011, 06:38 AM~20429798
> *Let him play doctor, he still hasnt even seen the puss yet. It'll be good for him. Besides, first one that shows to him, he'll blow his nut early, just like we all did first time we saw someso them condoms aint gonna be useful :roflmao:
> *





chill................... D has had his 13 sec. of fame already :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2011, 09:52 AM~20431338
> *chill................... D has had his 13 sec. of fame already :biggrin:
> *


 13 seconds? ha ha.. wait.? how does he know? 
is it one of those, dont ask dont tell situations..... :wow: jus kiddn dropped..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

Picked up new seats this morning for my Dime................. from a 99 Sonoma.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 27 2011, 12:06 PM~20431031
> *do they have  65 chevy truck models?
> *



http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele.../REV_7210a.html


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 27 2011, 02:57 PM~20432128
> *Picked up new seats this morning for my Dime................. from a 99 Sonoma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Look good Grim.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 26 2011, 03:48 PM~20425654
> *So i know the SALE topic got started and it's been mentioned not to reply in that topic, which i can understand; keeps it clean, but it's also mentioned to EDIT your first POST of sale items. So here's the thing with that, if we keep editing the same post, then the TOPIC will never go to the top untill someone post something else for sale. Not alot of folks selling right now so topic might go a couple pages back.
> 
> I say once an item has sold from the POST, go back edit it with sold or a smiley as mentioned, then if you have another item to sell; Start a new POST so at least the TOPIC goes TTT :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY MY DO$ CENTAVOS  :cheesy:
> *


so is any one else coo wit this? :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

It makes no difference , sales are sales , I don't see what the big deal is if there is chatter keeping it bumped , or if a offer is made In topic or in pm's ....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 11:50 PM~20428625
> *i know it wasnt my package was it?
> *


Nah, It was from Scott in Hawaii.


----------



## phatras

what you do with sales really doesnt matter right now.. From what I have been told is the regular classified section is getting a place for them and they will all be moved there when its ready. So post sale stuff how you want right now but know that they will all be moved in the future..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Can a brotha get an unlock Rick?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 27 2011, 03:41 PM~20432778
> *Can a brotha get an unlock Rick?
> *


x2... :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 27 2011, 03:27 PM~20432694
> *what you do with sales really doesnt matter right now.. From what I have been told is the regular classified section is getting a place for them and they will all be moved there when its ready. So post sale stuff how you want right now but know that they will all be moved in the future..
> *


So your saying that all sales even the model items are going to be all posted in the MAIN classified section of LIL !?!


----------



## mcloven

[


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 03:36 PM~20433425
> *So  your  saying that  all  sales  even  the  model  items  are  going to  be  all  posted  in the  MAIN  classified  section  of  LIL !?!
> *


I hope not.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 27 2011, 05:47 PM~20433501
> *I hope not.
> *


Thats what it sounds like ! Between the new ruler and the cry babies on this fourm this place is going to shit !


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Apr 27 2011, 02:04 PM~20432559-->
> 
> 
> 
> It makes no difference , sales are sales , I don't  see what the big deal is if there is chatter keeping it bumped , or if a offer is made In topic or in pm's ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 27 2011, 03:02 PM~20432899
> *x2... :happysad:
> *


what you guys get locked out for?


----------



## Esoteric

everyone should have a sales topic why not even if you aint selling shit. lets clog this bitch up worse than it already is :uh:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 27 2011, 06:59 PM~20433585
> *what you guys get locked out for?
> *



When Rick made the Modelers classified topic. He locked most of the active sellers sale thread.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 27 2011, 06:05 PM~20433632
> *everyone should have a sales topic why not even if you aint selling shit. lets clog this bitch up worse than it already is :uh:
> *


Yo E ! What you riding the coats tails now ?

I don't know about the rest of the members here but i very seldom go to classified here , I mostly check out the POST YOUR RIDES section or here in the model fourm ! Its stupid for use to be placed over there we have a MODEL CAR section and items related to it should be here ! Man it seems like a bunch shit since Rick was appointed LEADER AND CONTROLLER ! 

He's going do what HE WANTS ! And they CRY BABIES now have some that they can run to that has a power trip flowing and takes all aspects of a PUBLIC FORUM and pisses on it ! 

Seems like were becoming home to a bunch of WEAK ASS BITCHES !


----------



## mcloven

fuck this model shit thats why i stay in off topic now this whole site went to shit i miss the old days when biggs and hella of the older members where here and it was building not bullshit


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 27 2011, 06:31 PM~20433806
> *fuck this model shit thats why i stay in off topic now this whole site went to shit i miss the old days when biggs and hella of the older members where here and it was building not bullshit
> *


UM! You were never here building ! Just a ragged ass cry baby wasting good plastic kits ! Hell i do have to admit that when you were here posting builds it helped Hearse's builds look a lot more interesting !


----------



## darkside customs

Ive pretty much kept my mouth shut since Rick came back as a mod....
I feel enough time has passed to go ahead and voice my opinion.... 
I thought the whole purpose of having a mod was to moderate all the bullshit that most of us were tired of.... i.e. newbies posting pointless topics, topics that were getting way out of hand with the bullshit i.e Denadicks4Lyfe Hoppers and Clean (lmao) Shit....
Not comin in here and turning it into a Susie Q Home Makeover...
Im not thrilled with the sub forums (which btw arent even active at all) goin to a seperate sub forum to view projects and finished builds didnt really make sense to me...
Eliminating sale threads and then posting a Model Sale Thread at the top of the page which was fine, but then you removed it Rick....
Then with all the bitching back and forth about it, you said fuck it and left.... We hardly see you on the forum anymore.... and now all the sale threads are gonna be moved to regular classifieds???

I only view the Post Your Rides, Air Suspension and Hydraulic forums, and the Cabaret late nite....
I could give a damn about goin to the classifieds section.... It doesnt make sense to throw the model related sale items to the regular classifieds.... 
And with what David says, its true, this site has turned to straight garbage..... I use to love comin on here and postin pics and bullshittin with others, because it was all in fun, but it aint fun anymore over here... Shit, I can post on facebook and bullshit with everyone over there because almost all the BiggDoggs are over there and wont come here anymore....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL fool take breath !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 04:39 PM~20433864
> *LOL  fool    take  breath !
> *


with all that typing I was starting to look like this.....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 04:18 PM~20433716
> *Yo  E  ! What  you  riding the  coats  tails  now ?
> 
> I  don't  know  about the  rest  of the  members  here  but  i  very  seldom  go  to  classified  here ,  I  mostly  check  out  the  POST  YOUR  RIDES section  or  here  in  the  model  fourm ! Its  stupid  for  use  to  be  placed  over  there  we  have  a  MODEL CAR  section  and  items  related  to  it  should  be  here ! Man  it  seems  like  a  bunch  shit  since  Rick  was  appointed  LEADER  AND  CONTROLLER !
> 
> He's  going  do  what  HE  WANTS !  And  they  CRY  BABIES  now  have  some  that  they  can  run  to  that  has  a  power  trip  flowing  and  takes  all  aspects  of  a  PUBLIC  FORUM  and  pisses  on  it !
> 
> Seems  like  were  becoming  home  to  a  bunch  of  WEAK  ASS  BITCHES  !
> *


aint riding no coat tails i believe in being fair why should a select few get to have sale threads thats just utter bullshit there should only be one topic about it thats it. if it was me modding i would move the build threads into projects regardless of who whines


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Honestly ! What i did last night was a blast cause i got all the cry babies fired up and they went a running mom so she could control ! but that whole topic is trash ! You can SEE SHIT about what HE THINKS we are going to use ! What i posted was in fun and like a little wet pussy his panties got wet and his sister got all mad and try to be a save a hoe ! I was keeping it model related and was just having a good time ! His very frist comment was the usually sour puss reply so i stayed on him like pimp on a hoe ! 

All my pics and comment were of a result of what was being said from Kevin him self ! IT WAS FUNNY SHIT that i was replying ! But Like a cheer leader KB and the girls got all anally over excitied and went snitching to Rick , to their club , and shit the boss man self BIGGS contacted me about this and i hadn't talked to him 2yrs ! He said they were calling him telling him i was on bashing their club and never once said shit about them ! Kevin is bitch ! KB is a BITCH ! And It looks like Rick is the way to be 1 also !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 27 2011, 04:45 PM~20433900
> *aint riding no coat tails i believe in being fair why should a select few get to have sale threads thats just utter bullshit there should only be one topic about it thats it. if it was me modding i would move the build threads into projects regardless of who whines
> *


go take a look at the sub forums.... how active do you see them being?? 
Its like a ghost town.... you have some people that reply but for the most part, everyone sticks to the main model forum.... 
He shoulda asked us if we wanted sub forums, not just make them and then move certain topics and not others.... Dont get me wrong, Rick is a cool guy, but I just think more thought coulda went into making a change for the better with this forum...


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Part of what made this forum great back in the day was it's flow. SA and MCM you have to spend too much time looking in sub-forums.
Here you kept track of what was going on in real time.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 04:48 PM~20433922
> *Honestly ! What  i  did  last  night  was  a  blast    cause  i  got  all  the  cry  babies  fired  up  and  they  went  a  running  mom    so  she  could  control  !  but  that  whole  topic  is  trash !  You  can  SEE  SHIT  about  what  HE  THINKS  we  are  going  to  use  !  What  i  posted  was  in  fun  and  like  a  little  wet  pussy  his  panties  got  wet  and  his  sister  got  all  mad  and  try  to  be  a  save a  hoe  !  I  was  keeping  it  model  related  and  was  just  having  a  good  time  !  His  very  frist  comment  was the  usually  sour  puss  reply  so  i  stayed  on  him  like  pimp  on    a hoe  !
> 
> All  my  pics  and  comment  were  of  a  result  of  what  was  being  said  from  Kevin  him  self  !  IT  WAS FUNNY  SHIT  that  i  was  replying  !  But  Like  a  cheer  leader    KB  and  the  girls  got  all  anally  over excitied  and  went  snitching  to  Rick , to  their  club  , and  shit  the  boss  man  self  BIGGS  contacted  me  about  this  and  i  hadn't  talked  to him    2yrs !  He  said  they  were  calling  him  telling  him  i  was  on  bashing  their  club  and  never  once  said  shit  about  them !  Kevin  is  bitch !  KB    is  a  BITCH  !  And  It  looks  like  Rick  is  the  way  to  be  1  also !
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2011, 04:49 PM~20433931
> *go take a look at the sub  forums.... how active do you see them being??
> Its like a ghost town.... you have some people that reply but for the most part, everyone sticks to the main model forum....
> He shoulda asked us if we wanted sub forums, not just make them and then move certain topics and not others.... Dont get me wrong, Rick is a cool guy, but I just think more thought coulda went into making a change for the better with this forum...
> *


because rick is being soft on the issue right now i asked mine to be moved like a few people did, regardless of wether we asked for it or not the system works it just has to be enforced if rick wont do it i know mods that will.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 27 2011, 06:53 PM~20433975
> *because rick is being soft on the issue right now i asked mine to be moved like a few people did, regardless of wether we asked for it or not the system works it just has to be enforced if rick wont do it i know mods that will.
> *


Dang you on the cry baby committee to !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 04:56 PM~20433998
> *Dang    you  on the  cry  baby  committee  to  !
> *


lol yall are the ones diggin your own graves im an amoeba i get used to any kind of forum layout


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 27 2011, 06:59 PM~20434014
> *lol yall are the ones diggin your own graves im an amoeba i get used to any kind of forum layout
> *


This forum been on line to the public since 2003 ! NOW WHY DO IT HAVE TO CHANGE CAUSE ITS WHAT 1 PERSON HAS THE POWER TO DO BUT HAS WORKED FOR ALL OF US THE PAST 8 YEARS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! 

26 User(s) are browsing this forum (*14 Guests *and 4 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: dutchone, MR. BIG HAPPY, just ripe, avidinha, BODINE, darkside customs, chris mineer, mcloven


Wounder why the flux in guest ?


----------



## darkside customs

:inout: :fool2:


----------



## darkside customs

Man that squiggly line under Ricks name has been like that for at least 7 minutes....

rewritting the New Testament???


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 06:01 PM~20434029
> *This  forum  been  on  line  to  the  public  since 2003 !  NOW  WHY  DO  IT  HAVE  TO  CHANGE  CAUSE  ITS  WHAT  1  PERSON  HAS  THE  POWER  TO  DO    BUT  HAS  WORKED  FOR  ALL  OF  US  THE  PAST  8 YEARS?
> *


Why because in 2003 there was 30 some modelers in here. Even with everyone posting a build a day it was only a page or two of stuff.. Now there is a ton of people here. Its so hard to try and follow stuff with everything posted on one page.. With growth comes changes.. The forum needs to be expanded and cleaned. Separating everything makes it easier to follow and find what you want. However no one wants to try and thing new they just want LIL to stay the exact same so thats the way it will be. 


Oh yea. Dave, You know my number.. You have an issue with me Call me.. No need to call names over the internet. IM pretty damn sure Ive earned that..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2011, 07:54 PM~20434430
> *Man that squiggly line under Ricks name has been like that for at least 7 minutes....
> 
> rewritting the New Testament???
> *


You better watch the tone in which you choose to type in young man !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 05:55 PM~20434438
> *You  better  watch  the  tone  in  which  you  choose  to  type  in  young  man !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20434435
> *Why because in 2003 there was 30 some modelers in here. Even with everyone posting a build a day it was only a page or two of stuff.. Now there is a ton of people here. Its so hard to try and follow stuff with everything posted on one page.. With growth comes changes.. The forum needs to be expanded and cleaned. Separating everything makes it easier to follow and find what you want. However no one wants to try and thing new they just want LIL to stay the exact same so thats the way it will be.
> Oh yea. Dave, You know my number.. You have an issue with me Call me.. No need to call names over the internet. IM pretty damn sure Ive earned that..
> *


I never called you a name ! I said your behavior and your power is bullshit ! 

I for 1 have no problems finding what i need here ! Its dumb ass's that are to lazy to look for what they want ! 

I have always had my shit together and everyone that needed to see knows where it is to be found and can find it !

So no members have a say in this movement ? 

Whats next ? No more silent roamers? No more guest , you going to have it to where you have to be member of LIL to veiw anything ?

I mean you have unlimited power to change this whole section to what you want ! Hell am i even allowed to work on my own models anymore or you got plans to change that also ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2011, 06:33 PM~20434267
> *:inout:  :fool2:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 27 2011, 08:05 PM~20434508
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 07:08 PM~20434533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## phatras

MY power is bs.. What have I done? I added sub forums.. that is the only thing I have done that was not asked for. So yes for that Sorry but the format works. Its proven in other sections here and on other forums. 

Other then that what have I done.. Yes i got rid of all the sales being at that was the number one complaint I heard about this place. 

You guys say oh we need someone to clean stuff up, get rid of the bs.. So i delete your bs from last night and now your pissed.. 

So really What is it you want me to do here??


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 06:08 PM~20434533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 27 2011, 08:11 PM~20434560
> *MY power is bs.. What have I done? I added sub forums.. that is the only thing I have done that was not asked for. So yes for that Sorry but the format works. Its proven in other sections here and on other forums.
> 
> Other then that what have I done.. Yes i got rid of all the sales being at that was the number one complaint I heard about this place.
> 
> You guys say oh we need someone to clean stuff up, get rid of the bs.. So i delete your bs from last night and now your pissed..
> 
> So really What is it you want me to do here??
> *


Last night i kept it model related LOL ! Did you even read any of it or just start taking care of the cry babies ?

Rick get rid of the bs by deleting topics that have no use to the hobby ! Clean up the pics that serve of no use to anything here , take care of the dumb ass dip shits and scammers ! DON'T START FREE WILLING A CHANGE TO THE FORUM !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MODEL RELATED !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 09:01 PM~20434482
> *I  never  called  you  a  name !  I  said  your  behavior  and  your  power    is  bullshit !
> 
> I  for  1  have  no  problems  finding  what  i  need  here !  Its  dumb  ass's  that  are to  lazy  to  look  for  what they  want !
> 
> I  have  always  had  my  shit  together  and  everyone  that  needed  to  see  knows  where  it  is  to be  found and  can  find  it !
> 
> So  no  members  have  a  say  in  this  movement ?
> 
> Whats  next  ?  No  more  silent  roamers? No  more  guest , you  going  to  have  it  to  where  you  have to  be  member  of  LIL  to  veiw  anything ?
> 
> I  mean  you  have  unlimited  power to  change  this  whole  section  to  what    you  want  !  Hell  am  i  even  allowed  to  work  on  my  own  models  anymore  or    you  got  plans  to  change  that  also ?
> *



:roflmao: I dont think you spelt ONE word wrong here.... Damn Dave, did you purchase some Hooked on Chronics?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 27 2011, 08:18 PM~20434613
> *:roflmao: I dont think you spelt ONE word wrong here....  Damn Dave, did you purchase some Hooked on Chronics?
> *


I's just trin to looc smartz win dealz wit d's peep'z


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 07:24 PM~20434666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happend to the clock?





the over night build :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 27 2011, 06:11 PM~20434560
> *MY power is bs.. What have I done? I added sub forums.. that is the only thing I have done that was not asked for. So yes for that Sorry but the format works. Its proven in other sections here and on other forums.
> 
> Other then that what have I done.. Yes i got rid of all the sales being at that was the number one complaint I heard about this place.
> 
> You guys say oh we need someone to clean stuff up, get rid of the bs.. So i delete your bs from last night and now your pissed..
> 
> So really What is it you want me to do here??
> *


you should of made ONE sub forums for the model stuff forsale and kept all the built topics in the main one


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 27 2011, 08:25 PM~20434674
> *what happend to the clock?
> the over night build  :happysad:
> *


At this time i can not reply to any post my MASTER as not said that it is allowed !


----------



## EastSideMuscle

UNBELIEVABLE!!!
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2350156280.html


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

how do i change where it says addict poster?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 27 2011, 08:28 PM~20434701
> *how do i change where it says addict poster?
> *


With in your sig !


----------



## mcloven

hey mini u ever build this one up


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 27 2011, 06:27 PM~20434689
> *UNBELIEVABLE!!!
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2350156280.html
> *


clean looking but i bet that odometer has rolled over! 31,000 miles in 27 years?! sounds appealing but not believing it :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Apr 27 2011, 08:30 PM~20434718
> *hey mini u ever build this one up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I pissed on it and rubbed it on my balls then gave it to Hearse so he could a nice built up in his collection !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 07:30 PM~20434716
> *With  in  your  sig  !
> *


went to edit my signature ...didnt see it


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 06:32 PM~20434733
> *I  pissed  on it  and  rubbed  it  on  my  balls  then gave  it  to  Hearse  so  he  could  a  nice  built  up  in  his  collection !
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 06:32 PM~20434733
> *I  pissed  on it  and  rubbed  it  on  my  balls  then gave  it  to  Hearse  so  he  could  a  nice  built  up  in  his  collection !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you didnt nut in the rear cargo space!? :fool2:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 27 2011, 08:33 PM~20434746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you didnt nut in the rear cargo space!?  :fool2:
> *


NO ! Its a scale 1/2 ton and i was affarid it couldn't handle the load !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MY LIL 2 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER TONIGHT..LOL....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Rick, I mean no offense bro, but it seems to me, that the people that left this site shouldnt matter. Who cares what they found annoying, or irritating. Im sorry, but if you cant look past the sales threads, then why are you here? I understand the sales threads were cloggin up the main page, but even if a build topic was at the top, that still didnt mean the "big dogs" were looking at them. I dont understand how the people who left the site's bitching matters? It's the people like yourself who've been here, or are currently here STILL, that matter. I tried to let all this roll through and give it a chance but I just see MORE bitching then before.... Dont throw in the towel on this. I know it's probably frustrating as hell, but this site was the most unique to me because you DIDNT have to search through sub forum, after sub forum, to find what you're lookin for. 

I agree we should have a separate sub forum for JUST the sales threads, that way, if you're lookin for something, you know where to look for it. It should just be SALES..... Mainly because why the hell would we want to get scammed when EVERYONE on the site has access to the classifieds.... it would just create MORE scammers, and more wasted time and loss in money, or product. 

Secondly, if people were complainin about the sales threads, then they would be out of the way, and EASILY avoided by anyone who wasnt interested. It's win, win. We get the big dogs back, and the sales are still around for everyone who needs/ wants them..... 

I mean no attack to you, and again, Im just voicin my .02 cents, whether it's taken in account or not, but, dont just throw the moderator power down the drain man. You have the power to make it better, and we're just willin to let you know HOW it can BE better. We're not the other forums, and Im sure they run well, but we dont need to be like them, or run like them.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 27 2011, 06:32 PM~20434739
> *went to edit my signature ...didnt see it
> *


Go to edit profile and then its the very top box....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 27 2011, 05:45 PM~20434778
> *Rick, I mean no offense bro, but it seems to me, that the people that left this site shouldnt matter. Who cares what they found annoying, or irritating. Im sorry, but if you cant look past the sales threads, then why are you here?  I understand the sales threads were cloggin up the main page, but even if a build topic was at the top, that still didnt mean the "big dogs" were looking at them. I dont understand how the people who left the site's bitching matters? It's the people like yourself who've been here, or are currently here STILL, that matter. I tried to let all this roll through and give it a chance but I just see MORE bitching then before.... Dont throw in the towel on this. I know it's probably frustrating as hell, but this site was the most unique to me because you DIDNT have to search through sub forum, after sub forum, to find what you're lookin for.
> 
> I agree we should have a separate sub forum for JUST the sales threads, that way, if you're lookin for something, you know where to look for it. It should just be SALES..... Mainly because why the hell would we want to get scammed when EVERYONE on the site has access to the classifieds.... it would just create MORE scammers, and more wasted time and loss in money, or product.
> 
> Secondly, if people were complainin about the sales threads, then they would be out of the way, and EASILY avoided by anyone who wasnt interested. It's win, win. We get the big dogs back, and the sales are still around for everyone who needs/ wants them.....
> 
> I mean no attack to you, and again, Im just voicin my .02 cents, whether it's taken in account or not, but, dont just throw the moderator power down the drain man. You have the power to make it better, and we're just willin to let you know HOW it can BE better.  We're not the other forums, and Im sure they run well, but we dont need to be like them, or run like them.
> *


X2 :werd: :werd:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## grimreaper69

Ok, changin the subject. Rick, I'm gonna place an order now. Don't forget the decal for my 1:1 (I'll put a note in with payment too).


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 07:34 PM~20435304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats probably one of many favorites right there....


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 27 2011, 07:45 PM~20434778
> *Rick, I mean no offense bro, but it seems to me, that the people that left this site shouldnt matter. Who cares what they found annoying, or irritating. Im sorry, but if you cant look past the sales threads, then why are you here?  I understand the sales threads were cloggin up the main page, but even if a build topic was at the top, that still didnt mean the "big dogs" were looking at them. I dont understand how the people who left the site's bitching matters? It's the people like yourself who've been here, or are currently here STILL, that matter. I tried to let all this roll through and give it a chance but I just see MORE bitching then before.... Dont throw in the towel on this. I know it's probably frustrating as hell, but this site was the most unique to me because you DIDNT have to search through sub forum, after sub forum, to find what you're lookin for.
> 
> I agree we should have a separate sub forum for JUST the sales threads, that way, if you're lookin for something, you know where to look for it. It should just be SALES..... Mainly because why the hell would we want to get scammed when EVERYONE on the site has access to the classifieds.... it would just create MORE scammers, and more wasted time and loss in money, or product.
> 
> Secondly, if people were complainin about the sales threads, then they would be out of the way, and EASILY avoided by anyone who wasnt interested. It's win, win. We get the big dogs back, and the sales are still around for everyone who needs/ wants them.....
> 
> I mean no attack to you, and again, Im just voicin my .02 cents, whether it's taken in account or not, but, dont just throw the moderator power down the drain man. You have the power to make it better, and we're just willin to let you know HOW it can BE better.  We're not the other forums, and Im sure they run well, but we dont need to be like them, or run like them.
> *


OK for those of you who where not here in the early years.. SALES WERE FROWNED ON AND USUALLY MOVED. Ryan fought for us to get sales in here. Then it got out of hand.. Every third thread is a sale thread. I tried to make a single topic but got nothing but complaints. Im here to see models.. NOT SALE STUFF. 

The people that left this site do matter.. For the simple fact of they left for a reason. That reason matters. You have no idea how many times ive talked to a younger builder at a show and LIL has come up.. They all leave due to people bashing them for simple questions, people acting superior to them, and the general lack of order here..

I am not trying to make this like other forums just trying to make it better.. I have not ruled with an iron fist. Im not banning left and right. Just trying to make it run smoother..

TO EVERYONE ELSE...

Simple fact of the matter here is the powers that be made me a mod.. They seen it fit. Some changes will be made.. You all can roll with them and try out the changes or not. They will be made. They will be tried out. Want to bash me, call me names, cry, or ask how to get the sand out of your vaginas, PM ME OR CALL ME.. Do it again in here and there will be consequences. Ive know alot of you for a long time and consider alot of you friends. I however have to be a mod, I hope you all can respect that.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 27 2011, 09:36 PM~20435331
> *OK for those of you who where not here in the early years.. SALES WERE FROWNED ON AND USUALLY MOVED. Ryan fought for us to get sales in here. Then it got out of hand.. Every third thread is a sale thread. I tried to make a single topic but got nothing but complaints. Im here to see models.. NOT SALE STUFF.
> 
> The people that left this site do matter.. For the simple fact of they left for a reason. That reason matters. You have no idea how many times ive talked to a younger builder at a show and LIL has come up.. They all leave due to people bashing them for simple questions, people acting superior to them, and the general lack of order here..
> 
> I am not trying to make this like other forums just trying to make it better.. I have not ruled with an iron fist. Im not banning left and right. Just trying to make it run smoother..
> 
> TO EVERYONE ELSE...
> 
> Simple fact of the matter here is the powers that be made me a mod.. They seen it fit. Some changes will be made.. You all can roll with them and try out the changes or not. They will be made. They will be tried out. Want to bash me, call me names, cry, or ask how to get the sand out of your vaginas, PM ME OR CALL ME.. Do it again in here and there will be consequences. Ive know alot of you for a long time and consider alot of you friends. I however have to be a mod, I hope you all can respect that.
> *


WHAT A SAD DAY HAS COME OPEN US ALL ! NO MORE FREEDOM IN A PUBLIC FORUM !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 27 2011, 08:31 PM~20435275
> *Ok, changin the subject. Rick, I'm gonna place an order now. Don't forget the decal for my 1:1 (I'll put a note in with payment too).
> *


ill put decal on my 1:1 :cheesy: 


just gotta make order i guess lolo


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 08:53 PM~20435506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u sell this ?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 08:43 PM~20435395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


schwing!! David.... post some pics of your orange/red 62 nova...... im about to start on my 1:1 63


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 27 2011, 09:59 PM~20435583
> *schwing!! David.... post some pics of your orange/red 62 nova...... im about to start on my 1:1 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SORRY ! I can not do that ! I was just pmed by the head hancho and was told i what i was doing is wrong ! Sorry to all members for posting model pictures in a RANDOM POST TOPIC and keeping model related !*


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 09:04 PM~20435642
> *SORRY  !  I  can  not  do  that !  I  was  just  pmed  by  the  head  hancho  and  was  told  i what  i  was  doing  is  wrong ! Sorry  to  all members  for  posting  model  pictures  in  a RANDOM  POST  TOPIC  and  keeping  model  related !
> *


pm me pictures then


----------



## phatras

Since there seems to be some children here who can not handle being adults. This thread is locked.. DONE.. Grow up.. Posting pictures is fine and dandy, posting models great.. Post one every minute of the same stuff thats in your thread to prove a point yes I have an issue..


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 08:04 PM~20435642
> *SORRY  !  I  can  not  do  that !  I  was  just  pmed  by  the  head  hancho  and  was  told  i what  i  was  doing  is  wrong ! Sorry  to  all members  for  posting  model  pictures  in  a RANDOM  POST  TOPIC  and  keeping  model  related !
> *


You should be sorry you dont know what off topic means. :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 27 2011, 10:36 PM~20435331
> *OK for those of you who where not here in the early years.. SALES WERE FROWNED ON AND USUALLY MOVED. Ryan fought for us to get sales in here. Then it got out of hand.. Every third thread is a sale thread. I tried to make a single topic but got nothing but complaints. Im here to see models.. NOT SALE STUFF.
> 
> The people that left this site do matter.. For the simple fact of they left for a reason. That reason matters. You have no idea how many times ive
> talked to a younger builder at a show and LIL has come up.. They all leave due to people bashing them for simple questions, people acting superior to them, and the general lack of order here..
> 
> I am not trying to make this like other forums just trying to make it better.. I have not ruled with an iron fist. Im not banning left and right. Just trying to make it run smoother..
> 
> TO EVERYONE ELSE...
> 
> Simple fact of the matter here is the powers that be made me a mod.. They seen it fit. Some changes will be made.. You all can roll with them and try out the changes or not. They will be made. They will be tried out. Want to bash me, call me names, cry, or ask how to get the sand out of your vaginas, PM ME OR CALL ME.. Do it again in here and there will be consequences. Ive know alot of you for a long time and consider alot of you friends. I however have to be a mod, I hope you all can respect that.
> *



But I thought the whole reason everyone else was bitching was because the "big dogs" left the site.... I am confused as hell on what exactly we're at with all this now..... To me, if the people left, then that was their choice. I personally dont like seein all the new topics pop up by OLDER members for ONE build, and one build only. Or why newbies come on and post a topic of what they are lookin for... They dont read the FAQ's, they dont check the read this before posting signs, they just post! Or just random threads that pop up and still got guys gettin away with that...... Doesnt mean Im going to complain about it, and leave. We're here NOW..... They left, not us.....


----------



## phatras

Opened back up.. Leave the BS and bashing at the door or it will be shut down again for good..


----------



## grimreaper69

:fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Kinda felt like elementary school again. One kid acts up and the whole class has to miss recess. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 28 2011, 05:44 PM~20442161
> *Kinda felt like elementary school again. One kid acts up and the whole class has to miss recess. :roflmao:
> *


You went to a nice school huh..lol.. We got to go outside still but had to stand on the wall and watch all the other kids play..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 28 2011, 06:34 PM~20442487
> *You went to a nice school huh..lol.. We got to go outside still but had to stand on the wall and watch all the other kids play..
> *


shit you went to a nice school to.there were fights and shooting at mine. :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 28 2011, 04:35 PM~20442495
> *shit you went to a nice school to.there were fights and shooting at mine. :wow:
> *


Me too, in junior high and high school. :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 28 2011, 06:38 PM~20442528
> *Me too, in junior high and high school.  :uh:
> *


x2  but i still had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 28 2011, 08:35 PM~20442495
> *shit you went to a nice school to.there were fights and shooting at mine. :wow:
> *





same here, nothing new! move on and post something with substance, or dont post you instagating mawfawker!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2011, 06:41 PM~20442548
> *same here, nothing new! move on and post something with substance, or dont post you instagating mawfawker!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5: thanks Rick , the basement is back open for business!


----------



## tunzafun

Hopin to be back on here soon. Damn computer got the flu and I'm waitin for a buddy of mine to help me get it back in working order. It's a pain usin this iPod :angry:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 28 2011, 06:20 PM~20442839
> *Hopin to be back on here soon. Damn computer got the flu and I'm waitin for a buddy of mine to help me get it back in working order. It's a pain usin this iPod  :angry:
> *


spybot search and destroy, Malwarebytes and superantispyware, install all, boot in safe mode, run scans.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 28 2011, 06:27 PM~20442887
> *spybot search and destroy, Malwarebytes and superantispyware, install all, boot in safe mode, run scans.
> *


  i did the malware and it did the job for free for what geek squad wanted $299 to do!! :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 28 2011, 06:27 PM~20442887
> *spybot search and destroy, Malwarebytes and superantispyware, install all, boot in safe mode, run scans.
> *


and Avast


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 28 2011, 06:37 PM~20442965
> * i did the malware and it did the job for free for what geek squad wanted $299 to do!! :uh:
> *


yeah man. Geek squad is a rip off, I am knowledgeable with computers, since i built mine from the motherboard up.. but even simple things like malwarebytes, spybot search and destroy, and superantispyware work VERY well if you use them right when you notice there is a problem. 
Spybot has saved me more than a few times, I live by that program so much I have donated about 50 dollars to help them develop it. Awesome program.


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 28 2011, 06:46 PM~20443044
> *and Avast
> *


Yess, avast is awesome too, I only use avast as a preventative measure to stop incoming threats, I use all the others for weekly scans. But avast works really well and catches most everything before it can give your computer a internet STD


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i use AVG .. its been faithful for a couple years now...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

unrelated, but random, while flipping through one of the cadillac owners manuals eariler today i noticed something strange.... could this have been gms plan all along??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 28 2011, 06:54 PM~20443114
> *i use AVG .. its been faithful for a couple years now...
> *


I used to use AVG, it was a great program, until they put out a definition update that gave me over 1000 false positives, all were system files, and it started to try to fix and remove them on its own without asking me since i was not home, and I had to do repair installation of windows to restore the files, most were in the registry. So after that, i was pissed and switched. 
I like how avast talks to you when it updates "virus database has been updated" 
I often say "thank you" LMFAO


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 28 2011, 06:58 PM~20443148
> *I used to use AVG, it was a great program, until they put out a definition update that gave me over 1000 false positives, all were system files, and it started to try to fix and remove them on its own without asking me since i was not home, and I had to do repair installation of windows to restore the files, most were in the registry. So after that, i was pissed and switched.
> I like how avast talks to you when it updates "virus database has been updated"
> I often say "thank you" LMFAO
> *


avg fucked my PC real bad when i did a windows 7 update


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 28 2011, 09:20 PM~20442839
> *Hopin to be back on here soon. Damn computer got the flu and I'm waitin for a buddy of mine to help me get it back in working order. It's a pain usin this iPod  :angry:
> *


Stop looking at porn Matt. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

super t


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 29 2011, 04:58 AM~20443148
> *I used to use AVG, it was a great program, until they put out a definition update that gave me over 1000 false positives, all were system files, and it started to try to fix and remove them on its own without asking me since i was not home, and I had to do repair installation of windows to restore the files, most were in the registry. So after that, i was pissed and switched.
> I like how avast talks to you when it updates "virus database has been updated"
> I often say "thank you" LMFAO
> *


I'm using now Windows Security Essentials and its good stuff  . Its so small you wont even notice if its updating or something, AVG sucks big time as for updating and free version wont give you any protection at all.

Windows Security Essentials gives you full protection for free, and it already helped me to find a virus that had spread over my classmates computers and fucking up messengers.


----------



## BODINE

rick .... do i have to order somethin else to get a window decal?


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 28 2011, 06:58 PM~20443144
> *unrelated, but random, while flipping through one of the cadillac owners manuals eariler today i noticed something strange.... could this have been gms plan all along??? :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I don't know caddy's well enough to know what I'm looking at here


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Apr 29 2011, 09:09 AM~20446328
> *I don't know caddy's well enough to know what I'm looking at here
> *


Looks like its bein towed. :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 29 2011, 03:26 AM~20445868
> *I'm using now Windows Security Essentials and its good stuff  . Its so small you wont even notice if its updating or something, AVG sucks big time as for updating and free version wont give you any protection at all.
> 
> Windows Security Essentials gives you full protection for free, and it already helped me to find a virus that had spread over my classmates computers and fucking up messengers.
> *


Thanks Siim; I'm gonna try this instead of the AVG.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Apr 28 2011, 05:46 PM~20443044-->
> 
> 
> 
> and Avast
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-richphotos_@Apr 28 2011, 05:51 PM~20443081
> *Yess, avast is awesome too, I only use avast as a preventative measure to stop incoming threats, I use all the others for weekly scans. But avast works really well and catches most everything before it can give your computer a internet STD
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: 

YUP THATS WHAT I USE.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Apr 29 2011, 06:09 AM~20446328
> *I don't know caddy's well enough to know what I'm looking at here
> *


one piece headlight non euro caddy


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2011, 01:56 AM~20445800
> *super t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That back wheel looks huge. The whole TH thing has gotten way out of hand with the supers and reg.. Last show I was at people where selling the regs for 3 bucks.. They are about as common as reg cars now...

You dont need to order to get a decal.. Just drop me a pm with your addy and ill get one out.. I have been cutting them in half to fit them in a reg envelope..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 29 2011, 12:55 PM~20447462
> *That back wheel looks huge. The whole TH thing has gotten way out of hand with the supers and reg.. Last show I was at people where selling the regs for 3 bucks.. They are about as common as reg cars now...
> 
> You dont need to order to get a decal.. Just drop me a pm with your addy and ill get one out.. I have been cutting them in half to fit them in a reg envelope..
> *


Mine ended up getting crinkled and dried out from sitting inside my display case.


----------



## richphotos

I used to collect hotwheels, and search for t-hunts, but then the snipes started getting out of control, hitting the boxes before they even got to the shelves, so I stopped.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PERDITION, TINGOS, bugs-one, warsr67, phatras


damn its a fucking ghost town...


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 29 2011, 06:14 PM~20449168
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PERDITION, TINGOS, bugs-one, warsr67, phatras
> damn its a fucking ghost town...
> *




:|


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 29 2011, 02:23 PM~20447902
> *Mine ended up getting crinkled and dried out from sitting inside my display case.
> *


Mine's goiin straight on my truck (assuming Rick remembered to put it in my package) along with the club decal when I pick it up.


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm still here. I haven't been able to spend time at the becnh but I'll post some progress this weekend hopefully. I DID get to see Fast Five and LOVED it!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2011, 07:17 PM~20449637
> *I'm still here. I haven't been able to spend time at the becnh but I'll post some progress this weekend hopefully. I DID get to see Fast Five and LOVED it!!
> *




im goin tomorrow to see that shit! :biggrin: so dont say shit lol


----------



## Tonioseven

You'll dig it!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 29 2011, 06:54 PM~20449847
> *You'll dig it!!
> *


Yep you'll like it. I saw it Wedsday night and I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2011, 01:56 AM~20445800
> *super t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone want this? ...trade? Cash


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2011, 04:40 PM~20449771
> *im goin tomorrow to see that shit! :biggrin:  so dont say shit lol
> *


 we might tomorrow night i saw Ip man 2 that shit was bad ass but the first one still the best


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978-Cadill...tem4cf6b86056#h

:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 29 2011, 11:45 PM~20451727
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978-Cadill...tem4cf6b86056#h
> 
> :fool2: :fool2:
> *


Thats a caprice roof ! Wounder what it would look like with an all metal painted roof !

And did you see that lite yellow caddy on there yet ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2011, 10:42 PM~20452188
> *Thats  a  caprice  roof  !  Wounder  what  it  would  look  like  with an  all  metal  painted  roof !
> 
> And  did  you  see  that  lite  yellow  caddy  on there  yet  ?
> *


:yes: same seller... both nice , but that 78 is killing the game....


----------



## BiggC

Need some help from the truck guys. Wondering if this looks ok? I'm not good with the rear set ups which is why I'm asking for your help. :biggrin: 
:dunno:  hno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Bigg C, that is a bad ass set up bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

On a side note.... Just went and saw the new Fast Five movie, and DAMN!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: 


I WONT give details, but DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 30 2011, 04:15 PM~20455317
> *Need some help from the truck guys. Wondering if this looks ok? I'm not good with the rear set ups which is why I'm asking for your help.  :biggrin:
> :dunno:    hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im diggin the link work! but confused on where your bags are at?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looks as if he's got a reverse bag setup joe..where its behind the rear tires. The bars coming from the bags is what threw me off some but I think it might work on a 1:1. Shit couldn't be worse than my no linked setup Haha. Go with it Chris..that shits looking badass!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 30 2011, 07:12 PM~20456086
> *Looks as if he's got a reverse bag setup joe..where its behind the rear tires. The bars coming from the bags is what threw me off some but I think it might work on a 1:1.  Shit couldn't be worse than my no linked setup Haha.  Go with it Chris..that shits looking badass!!
> *


yah i get the reverse bag set up brian, but i guess the line coming from the bag threw me off, a link bar going straight from the bag to the axel would be functional bigg c?! you'd get more lift then the traditional bag over the axel in the 1:1 world anyway!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's true..ya get better ride if its bag on bar either front or reversed. Tho mine does ride like a caddy with one bag over the axle with super lift..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 30 2011, 07:24 PM~20456141
> *That's true..ya get better ride if its bag on bar either front or reversed.  Tho mine does ride like a caddy with one bag over the axle with super lift..
> *


 :0 and super dangerous!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Thinking of making my cutty into a 442 clone or atleast close to it..the whole two tone thing, black & silver separated by gold, with my wheel accents gold too...blacked out bezels, grille, buckets....hows it sound?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 30 2011, 09:12 PM~20456086-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks as if he's got a reverse bag setup joe..where its behind the rear tires. The bars coming from the bags is what threw me off some but I think it might work on a 1:1.  Shit couldn't be worse than my no linked setup Haha.  Go with it Chris..that shits looking badass!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Apr 30 2011, 09:20 PM~20456119
> *yah i get the reverse bag set up brian, but i guess the line coming from the bag threw me off, a link bar going straight from the bag to the axel would be functional bigg c?! you'd get more lift then the traditional bag over the axel in the 1:1 world anyway!
> *


Yeah I wasn't sure on the bars coming off the bags, but I don't have much room to work with since I'm not doing a C notch.

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 30 2011, 09:47 PM~20455979
> *On a side note.... Just went and saw the new Fast Five movie, and DAMN!!!  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> I WONT give details, but DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!! :wow:
> *





wemt an saw that shit tonight too........ did you stay till after the credits? :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 1 2011, 12:08 AM~20456642
> *wemt an saw that shit tonight too........ did you stay till after the credits?  :wow:
> *



:yes: :0 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

http://www.holtlaborlibrary.org/images/May...artoon%20lg.JPG

more here


May 1, 1886, became historic. On that day thousands of workers in the larger industrial cities poured into the streets, demanding eight hours.

About 340,000 took part in demonstrations in Chicago, Milwaukee, Detroit, Cincinnati, St. Louis, Baltimore, Washington, New York, Philadelphia, Boston and other places. 

Of these nearly 200,000 actually went out on strike. About 42,000 won the eight-hour day. Another 150,000 got a shorter day than they had had before.

from here


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 1 2011, 11:02 AM~20458769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.holtlaborlibrary.org/images/May...artoon%20lg.JPG
> 
> more here
> May 1, 1886, became historic. On that day thousands of workers in the larger industrial cities poured into the streets, demanding eight hours.
> 
> About 340,000 took part in demonstrations in Chicago, Milwaukee, Detroit, Cincinnati, St. Louis, Baltimore, Washington, New York, Philadelphia, Boston and other places.
> 
> Of these nearly 200,000 actually went out on strike. About 42,000 won the eight-hour day. Another 150,000 got a shorter day than they had had before.
> 
> from here
> *


----------



## Bogyoke

just some history of the origin of true labor day. Actually, Labor Day (Sept. 5th) has nothing to do with anything. Just made up to distract us from the events that happened on May Day 

:naughty:


----------



## mademan

Mac Lethal - Noth Korean BBQ mixtape, free download, check it out, good chill beats. I listen to this while building.

noth korean bbq mixtape


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 30 2011, 09:08 PM~20456642
> *wemt an saw that shit tonight too........ did you stay till after the credits?  :wow:
> *


saw it today bad ass movie, the end was tripped out


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@May 1 2011, 05:54 PM~20460579
> *
> 
> just some history of the origin of true labor day. Actually, Labor Day (Sept. 5th) has nothing to do with anything. Just made up to distract us from the events that happened on May Day
> 
> :naughty:
> *


They like to distract us while they do the REAL damage behind the scenes, don't they?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 1 2011, 07:17 PM~20461715
> *Mac Lethal - Noth Korean BBQ mixtape, free download, check it out, good chill beats. I listen to this while building.
> 
> noth korean bbq mixtape
> *


 :h5: nice hook up made!! is this eminems cousin or somethin?! :biggrin: "white boys with a black shamrock" LOL good jams here guys! peep it!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 1 2011, 10:26 PM~20461763
> *saw it today bad ass movie, the end was tripped out
> *




yea it was.......... best of the serise so far hands down! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Damn, they saying that Osama Bin Laden has been killed. :0 :h5:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 1 2011, 08:30 PM~20461792
> *:h5: nice hook up made!! is this eminems cousin or somethin?! :biggrin: "white boys with a black shamrock" LOL good jams here guys! peep it!
> *


its good chill shit to jam to.I spin it at work, at the work bench, etc.


----------



## richphotos

Its official, Osama bin laden has been killed, DNA tests confirmed


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BiggC+May 1 2011, 07:50 PM~20461926-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, they saying that Osama Bin Laden has been killed.  :0  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-richphotos_@May 1 2011, 07:59 PM~20462023
> *Its official, Osama bin laden has been killed, DNA tests confirmed
> *


SADLY THAT SOLVES ABSOLUTELY NOTHING ON A GLOBAL SCALE, WE PROVIDED WEAPONS, TRAINING, AND FUNDING TO THE TALIBAN BACK IN THE 80'S. BIN LADEN WASN'T THE HUGE THREAT WE PERCEIVED HIM TO BE, ONLY A FALL GUY THEY COULD PUT A FACE TO. GRANTED THE TALIBAN IS A THREAT IN SMALL POCKETS, BUT NOT NEARLY AS MUCH OF A THREAT AS AL QUIEDA .


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 1 2011, 07:59 PM~20462023
> *Its official, Osama bin laden has been killed, DNA tests confirmed
> *


its about fuckin time!!! but i've heard this before so i'll wait til i see it on the news!


----------



## richphotos

its all over the news


----------



## hocknberry

39 User(s) are browsing this forum (16 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)

18 Members: hocknberry, dfwr83, sasisneros, IceMan555, base905, ErickaNjr, MKD904, 65 roller, LUXMAN, MAZDAT, big mannie, southside groovin, fl0540bravo, steelers#1, crxlowrider, gseeds, jt2020, phatras

gettin a lil more traffic?! :happysad: the PO PO is in the building too! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2011, 08:04 PM~20462077
> *SADLY THAT SOLVES ABSOLUTELY  NOTHING ON A GLOBAL SCALE, WE PROVIDED WEAPONS, TRAINING, AND FUNDING TO THE TALIBAN BACK IN THE 80'S. BIN LADEN WASN'T THE HUGE THREAT WE PERCEIVED HIM TO BE, ONLY A FALL GUY THEY COULD PUT A FACE TO. GRANTED THE TALIBAN IS A THREAT IN SMALL POCKETS, BUT NOT NEARLY AS MUCH OF A THREAT AS AL QUIEDA .
> *


 :yessad: tru dat hearse!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Too many lives lost for one camel fucker.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Seems to be a little too much celebrating and not enough preparing, them nikkas on his side ain't gonna just sit around.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 1 2011, 09:18 PM~20463035
> *Seems to be a little too much celebrating and not enough preparing, them nikkas on his side ain't gonna just sit around.
> *


NOT MUCH THEY CAN REALLY DO, THEY ARE POWERLESS, AND WITHOUT A LEADER, DISORGANIZED... SURE THEY WILL BE PISSED AND SHOOT GUNS AND SCREAM DEATHT O AMERICA, BUT REALLY, IS THEIR CAMEL GONNA SWIM ACROSS THE OCEAN FOR THEM TO COME DO SOMETHING? NOT LIKELY...


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+May 2 2011, 07:18 AM~20463035-->
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a little too much celebrating and not enough preparing, them nikkas on his side ain't gonna just sit around.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 they say in Wikileaks that Al-Qaeda will detonate a atomic bomb in Europe if Laden gets busted  .
> If that's true, I'm fucked up over here :biggrin: .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@May 2 2011, 07:47 AM~20463352
> *NOT MUCH THEY CAN REALLY DO, THEY ARE POWERLESS, AND WITHOUT A LEADER, DISORGANIZED... SURE THEY WILL BE PISSED AND SHOOT GUNS AND SCREAM DEATHT O AMERICA, BUT REALLY, IS THEIR CAMEL GONNA SWIM ACROSS THE OCEAN FOR THEM TO COME DO SOMETHING? NOT LIKELY...
> *


These fucks will never stop and I'm 100% sure Osama was not their only leader, he was just the one who took all the shit. I'm sure there's shitloads of smart ass organizers over there who take take over in case Osama gets shot.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2011, 09:47 PM~20463352
> *NOT MUCH THEY CAN REALLY DO, THEY ARE POWERLESS, AND WITHOUT A LEADER, DISORGANIZED... SURE THEY WILL BE PISSED AND SHOOT GUNS AND SCREAM DEATHT O AMERICA, BUT REALLY, IS THEIR CAMEL GONNA SWIM ACROSS THE OCEAN FOR THEM TO COME DO SOMETHING? NOT LIKELY...
> *


 :uh: ever heard the term sleeper cell


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

You both hold valid points..I mean it could go either way, I am gonna keep.my eyes open though, since I do agree with siim...there probably are backup dudes.just like Obama has Biden, osama has someone else too.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 1 2011, 09:18 PM~20463035
> *Seems to be a little too much celebrating and not enough preparing, them nikkas on his side ain't gonna just sit around.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 1 2011, 10:08 PM~20463554
> *:uh: ever heard the term sleeper cell
> *


MOST OF THOSE ARE LONE WOLVES , WITHOUT MUCH MORE THAN A BIT OF FINANCIAL BACKING AND A COUPLE WEEKS OVERSEAS IN ''TRAINING CAMPS'' SEEMS TO ME WE ALWAYS CATCH THEM BEFOREHAND.. RICHARD REID THE ''SHOE BOMBER'' THE IDIOT WHO BURNED HIS BALLS ON THE AIRPLANE ON CHRISTMAS EVE, THE MORON TIMES SQUARE ''BOMBER'' ALL CAUGHT BECAUSE THEY WERE NOT SMART ENOUGH IN THE FIRST PLACE, WE CANT ALWAYS LIVE IN FEAR, SHIT HAPPENS, AND WHEN IT DOES, YOU ARE EITHER AFFECTED, OR YOU ARE NOT....


----------



## undead white boy

Ok first thing. Im glad that bastard osama met his maker finally. In my opinion he died to fast but atleast hes dead. Now almost 3,000 families can have closure and be able to sleep finally knowing the fucker that killed their family member is dead on a steel table. Second thing now. our government agencies are all ready planning the fact that there might be a attack. As is our allies are doing the same. While everyone is fuckin happy that the fucker is dead they still know theres a new leader in power of the terrorist group. We will put a end to them since now we killed their leader. Remember pearl harbor? not only did we get revenge we also took down two of the most technically advanced countries at that time. What makes you think we wont put the alqueda outta their misery like the wounded animals they are.


----------



## Hydrohype

The wagon buildoff has extended its completion date...
all wagon train builders must have there project completed by June 1st..
no longer May 15..


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 2 2011, 09:59 AM~20464253
> *We will put a end to them since now we killed their leader. Remember pearl harbor? not only did we get revenge we also took down two of the most technically advanced countries at that time. What makes you think we wont put the alqueda outta their misery like the wounded animals they are.
> *


In my opinion we will never put an end to them. These fucks are smart, they kicked the shit out of the big ass Soviet Union in 80's. Yeah they were supported by western world but its no different now when they turned against US and rest of the western world and getting their weapons from Russia(you can't believe what you can get from Russian army for few cases of vodka). 

It might end up like Vietnam war.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 2 2011, 12:30 AM~20464490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wagon buildoff has extended its completion date...
> all wagon train builders must have there project completed by June 1st..
> no longer May 15..
> *


  Really bro, i think it went on long enough :happysad: i'm ready to post up. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 2 2011, 09:27 AM~20465197
> *In my opinion we will never put an end to them. These fucks are smart, they kicked the shit out of the big ass Soviet Union in 80's. Yeah they were supported by western world but its no different now when they turned against US and rest of the western world and getting their weapons from Russia(you can't believe what you can get from Russian army for few cases of vodka).
> 
> It might end up like Vietnam war.
> *


I see the same thing.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 2 2011, 07:44 AM~20465277
> *  Really bro, i think it went on long enough :happysad:  i'm ready to post up. :biggrin:
> *


 I know, but i figure we would give some of the guys a break, and less room to have 
excuse's :biggrin: there is a thread to put your shit on blast if you want too..


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 2 2011, 01:16 PM~20468233
> *I know, but i figure we would give some of the guys a break, and less room to have
> excuse's  :biggrin: there is a thread to put your shit on blast if you want too..
> *


true, but this build off was on long enough, i thought that was enough time :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 2 2011, 05:28 PM~20468339
> *true, but this build off was on long enough, i thought that was enough time :biggrin:
> *



Truth!! If I had enough time to finish.... everyone else damn well better :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 2 2011, 03:28 PM~20468339
> *true, but this build off was on long enough, i thought that was enough time :biggrin:
> *


Lol the never ending build off :0


----------



## 408models

, so long that i wanna sell my wagon even before i show it.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 2 2011, 07:27 AM~20465197
> *In my opinion we will never put an end to them. These fucks are smart, they kicked the shit out of the big ass Soviet Union in 80's. Yeah they were supported by western world but its no different now when they turned against US and rest of the western world and getting their weapons from Russia(you can't believe what you can get from Russian army for few cases of vodka).
> 
> It might end up like Vietnam war.
> *


The thing about vietnam was that we faced two super powers as well as the vietnamese. Soviet russia supplied the vietcong with guns and cash and communist china sent troops and trained the vietcong. The terrorists may have the russian weapons but they have the basic training we tought them to fight off the reds. Its a matter of time that they fall especially when they have the UN fighting them. Keep in mind that unlike vietnam was in the 60's we have china and russia as a allie. Plus the wepons they have are out dated compaired to ours. Example the russian RPG7 has a major issue on flying straight. Many of the RPG's miis their targets. While we have the javalin which hits their targets everytime. While they are supplied and somewhat trained we are way more superior to them in everyway. They have scare tactics we have war tactics. Example of our tactics lybia we took out most of their strong hold in ten days.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 2 2011, 06:13 PM~20468680
> *The thing about vietnam was that we faced two super powers as well as the vietnamese. Soviet russia supplied the vietcong with guns and cash and communist china sent troops and trained the vietcong. The terrorists may have the russian weapons but they have the basic training we tought them to fight off the reds. Its a matter of time that they fall especially when they have the UN fighting them. Keep in mind that unlike vietnam was in the 60's we have china and russia as a allie. Plus the wepons they have are out dated compaired to ours. Example the russian RPG7 has a major issue on flying straight. Many of the RPG's miis their targets. While we have the javalin which hits their targets everytime. While they are supplied and somewhat trained we are way more superior to them in everyway. They have scare tactics we have war tactics. Example of our tactics lybia we took out most of their strong hold in ten days.
> *




What you been on some smart juice lately or what lol.......... and word to the wise....... I don't think China is an allie and nor Russia either! Them two countries would love to see us burn!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 2 2011, 02:49 PM~20468490
> *Truth!! If I had enough time to finish.... everyone else damn well better :roflmao:
> *


Ill send my wagon for u to finish it cuz it's not gonna happen in my corner.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2011, 03:53 PM~20468904
> *What you been on some smart juice lately or what lol.......... and word to the wise....... I don't think China is an allie and nor Russia either! Them two countries would love to see us burn!
> *


lol nahh i have many hobbies one of which is studying war. Tell yha the truth russia and china back us all the way bro. China has bailed our asses out alot by lending us cash and our trades with them are welcomed. Even though they say they are still communist they have more capitalist ideas and rules. They are straying from communism as well as cuba. Russia is part of the UN as well and after the fall of soviet russia they became out allies. We helped them rebuild and stabilise their new capitalist government when the communism fell. They trade with us and even help train our special forces. While there are groups that hate capitalism in both countries the main governments are our sworn allies. Those groups that hate capitalism is a red neck version


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 2 2011, 02:49 PM~20468490-->
> 
> 
> 
> Truth!! If I had enough time to finish.... everyone else damn well better :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you were one of the late ballets! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@May 2 2011, 03:02 PM~20468584
> *, so long that i wanna sell my wagon even before i show it.
> *


what you talking about willis? :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+May 3 2011, 12:12 AM~20471805-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ill send my wagon for u to finish it cuz it's not gonna happen in my corner.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got reasons foo!! :uh: Get your shit right down there first and then worrry about building.  Storms or no storms, models would be te last thing on my mind right now. I'd be bolting my house down the the ground so them storms wont take it away!! :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@May 3 2011, 03:27 AM~20473193
> *you were one of the late ballets!  :cheesy:
> *



Late what?? I'm right on track homie! :roflmao: I only need final assembly! :nono: I never said I needed more time. Did I??? hno:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 3 2011, 03:40 AM~20473491
> *You got reasons foo!! :uh: Get your shit right down there first and then worrry about building.   Storms or no storms, models would be te last thing on my mind right now. I'd be bolting my house down the the ground so them storms wont take it away!! :roflmao:
> Late what?? I'm right on track homie! :roflmao: I only need final assembly! :nono: I never said I needed more time. Did I??? hno:
> *


 i thought you did, home skillet, if i am wrong ? my bad, sorry about that..
hey maybe the skirts will be ready by then?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 3 2011, 01:13 AM~20468680
> *The thing about vietnam was that we faced two super powers as well as the vietnamese. Soviet russia supplied the vietcong with guns and cash and communist china sent troops and trained the vietcong. The terrorists may have the russian weapons but they have the basic training we tought them to fight off the reds. Its a matter of time that they fall especially when they have the UN fighting them. Keep in mind that unlike vietnam was in the 60's we have china and russia as a allie. Plus the wepons they have are out dated compaired to ours. Example the russian RPG7 has a major issue on flying straight. Many of the RPG's miis their targets. While we have the javalin which hits their targets everytime. While they are supplied and somewhat trained we are way more superior to them in everyway. They have scare tactics we have war tactics. Example of our tactics lybia we took out most of their strong hold in ten days.
> *


Those terrorists might not be as well armed as our allies and we might take 5x more of them out than they do us, but there is never coming an end of them. They train and brainwash young kids and probably the harder we occupy their country, the harder the local people will start to hate us. We put massive numbers of money in this war and one day we might realize we don't have enough funds anymore and need to draw back our forces, while these ******** still come and fight. 

We cant change the situation in these countries, the people there are brainwashed by their religion and they will never understand us so we cant change anything there.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 3 2011, 11:21 AM~20475409
> *Those terrorists might not be as well armed as our allies and we might take 5x more of them out than they do us, but there is never coming an end of them. They train and brainwash young kids and probably the harder we occupy their country, the harder the local people will start to hate us. We put massive numbers of money in this war and one day we might realize we don't have enough funds anymore and need to draw back our forces, while these ******** still come and fight.
> 
> We cant change the situation in these countries, the people there are brainwashed by their religion and they will never understand us so we cant change anything there.
> *


:h5:


----------



## Esoteric

PS3 down for the month hahahaahhahhahaaaaaaa the cost of free


----------



## 408models

HERE'S SOMETHIN FOR ROLLINOLSKOO 
$3,600
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2354924839.html


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 3 2011, 11:49 AM~20475629
> *HERE'S SOMETHIN FOR ROLLINOLSKOO
> $3,600
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2354924839.html
> *


 He had me for minute with the picture of the clean one next to the project one..


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 3 2011, 11:21 AM~20475409
> *Those terrorists might not be as well armed as our allies and we might take 5x more of them out than they do us, but there is never coming an end of them. They train and brainwash young kids and probably the harder we occupy their country, the harder the local people will start to hate us. We put massive numbers of money in this war and one day we might realize we don't have enough funds anymore and need to draw back our forces, while these ******** still come and fight.
> 
> We cant change the situation in these countries, the people there are brainwashed by their religion and they will never understand us so we cant change anything there.
> *



you do have a point but i still think we will eventually win. Killing osama was a moral booster bro. Good moral equals more fighting and support from our people. We shall see what happens though.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 3 2011, 03:18 PM~20476217
> *you do have a point but i still think we will eventually win. Killing osama was a moral booster bro. Good moral equals more fighting and support from our people. We shall see what happens though.
> *


NO BODY ...NO KILL IN MY BOOK...  SOMETHINGS UP! :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 3 2011, 01:33 PM~20476336
> *NO BODY ...NO KILL IN MY BOOK...  SOMETHINGS UP! :dunno:
> *


I have to agree with you.... Something isnt right with this whole thing.... 
not a whole lot of news coverage on this, and I think they are tryin to cover something up IMO....
At first I was like hell yea, they got that bastard, but now Im starting to have second thoughts about this whole thing... just doesnt add up....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Burial at sea? :roflmao: I don't buy it one damned nit


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 3 2011, 01:33 PM~20476336-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO BODY ...NO KILL IN MY BOOK...  SOMETHINGS UP! :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@May 3 2011, 02:06 PM~20476554
> *Burial at sea? :roflmao: I don't buy it one damned nit
> *


 :angry: :angry: samething ive been thinkin since the start...


----------



## richphotos

All valid points, they did the burial at sea because of his religion... Now I would say this about anyones religion if they were like Osama, Who the fuck gives a shit about his religion and what the wishes of it are, the man is evil, should have taken photos of his dead ass, and fed him to some dogs.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 3 2011, 01:33 PM~20476336-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO BODY ...NO KILL IN MY BOOK...  SOMETHINGS UP! :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seal team 6 had cams on their guns that recorded the kill. The DNA also proved it when they tested it against his sisters brain(who died here in the states) and autopsy pics also proved it. Problem is that they are expecting an attack and they dont wanna show them till the alqueda is done and gone. Theres evadence bro just wait it will leak out real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 3 2011, 01:38 PM~20476371
> *I have to agree with you.... Something isnt right with this whole thing....
> not a whole lot of news coverage on this, and I think they are tryin to cover something up IMO....
> At first I was like hell yea, they got that bastard, but now Im starting to have second thoughts about this whole thing... just doesnt add up....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wait it'll add up when the evadence is leaked out.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@May 3 2011, 02:06 PM~20476554
> *Burial at sea? :roflmao: I don't buy it one damned nit
> *


Muslum laws bro. Why would we want to start a religious war with someone that gives us intel


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Burial at sea is only if you die at sea and are not near land.

Now the report is Osama was unarmed when he was shot.

As for Russia and China the are more of business partners they are not what you would consider real allies.

Neither backed the plan on Libya. China plays along until it has it's carrier flleet built and has there own Essoset missle.

And on and so forth.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@May 3 2011, 04:38 PM~20476765
> *Burial at sea is only if you die at sea and are not near land.
> 
> Now the report is Osama was unarmed when he was shot.
> 
> As for Russia and China the are more of business partners they are not what you would consider real allies.
> 
> Neither backed the plan on Libya. China plays along until it has it's carrier flleet built and has there own Essoset missle.
> 
> And on and so forth.
> *


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 3 2011, 05:41 PM~20476785
> *
> *



Whats up T. Just like the only think driving oil prices is the stock market. China has cut back on production, Japan is standing still. Libiya only produced 2 % of oil used so what but greed is the reason oil is this high.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@May 3 2011, 04:47 PM~20476824
> *Whats up T. Just like the only think driving oil prices is the stock market. China has cut back on production, Japan is standing still. Libiya only produced 2 % of oil used so what but greed is the reason oil is this high.
> 
> *


Exactly. The Rockefellers take "being rich" to a whole other level. :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 3 2011, 04:06 PM~20476554
> *Burial at sea? :roflmao: I don't buy it one damned nit
> *


it was a bag of bricks  they still have that piece of shit alive....an as far as the blood test confirm'd...... so they took some blood from him.. :happysad: yeah its him... but the real question is ...now where is he at this time???? i think we have his ass somewhere....alive gettin info out of him...!!! :twak: :burn: an when wher done we'll really dump his ass overboard! an as far as a religion war because we let out to much info on the whole ordeal....how much more info do they need!! i dont believe this bullshit one bit!! nice enhance photo shop picx of his face all fucked up too!! fake as hell!! bullet over his one eye looks like his eye ball blew out from the shot an alil bit of scull out the back of his head!! fake as fuck! :fuq: 
show the fuckin video allready!! now thats what i want to see!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

22 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
10 Members:* phatras*, dfwr83, PERDITION, dariusmather, Trikejustclownin, grimreaper69, MAZDAT, avidinha, 716 LAYIN LOW, SGV-POMONA

I'm OUT OF HERE !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2011, 09:13 PM~20479530
> *22 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: phatras, dfwr83, PERDITION, dariusmather, Trikejustclownin, grimreaper69, MAZDAT, avidinha, 716 LAYIN LOW, SGV-POMONA
> 
> I'm  OUT  OF    HERE  !
> *


GO TO YOUR ROOM!!! SIT IN TIME OUT!!!


----------



## MKD904

From








To

















Whats your biggest transformation?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 09:17 PM~20480167
> *From
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your biggest transformation?
> *


 that would be a good thread...
and yea that is a bad as 59!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@May 4 2011, 12:38 AM~20476765
> *As for Russia and China the are more of business partners they are not what you would consider real allies.
> *


X2222222

You guys know nothing about Russia, I live right next to it and our country is 25% Russians left here from Soviet times. 
If you talk about corruption, i say Russia is one of them. They act like they are allies to western world but you can still feel the evil from them.


----------



## brantstevens

Didnt really know where to post this :dunno: anyways heres a link that some people mite find handy.


http://www.rocketfin.com/model_car_links.html


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 4 2011, 02:13 PM~20483343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good D. I need to take a good pic of the caddy and have you do a sketch of it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 4 2011, 11:13 AM~20483343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good dawg!

if my impala would be done id have u do me one...


----------



## phatras

D.. looking real good..


----------



## Hydrohype

why in the hell, did,nt amt just take the time and make these tail lights separate?


----------



## 408models

*OK I SAW THAT THE MODEL CLASIFIEDS TOPIC WAS A LIL CLEANED UP, BUT NOW THIS GOES BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING EARLIER, I KNOW WE DON'T WANT REPLIES IN THAT TOPIC, BUT WHAT IF THAT TOPIC GOES 3, 4 PAGES BACK Y CAN'T WE JUST REPLY WITH A TTT TO BRING IT BACK UP?

THE OTHER ISSUE IS THAT IF WE EDIT OUR POST IT DOESN'T BRING IT BACK TTT, I SAY EDIT YOUR OLD POST WITH A SOLD OR SMILEY, THEN JUST START A NEW POST SO THAT THE TOPIC COMES BACK UP IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO SELL???*


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 4 2011, 12:13 PM~20483676
> *OK I SAW THAT THE MODEL CLASIFIEDS TOPIC WAS A LIL CLEANED UP, BUT NOW THIS GOES BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING EARLIER, I KNOW WE DON'T WANT REPLIES IN THAT TOPIC, BUT WHAT IF THAT TOPIC GOES 3, 4 PAGES BACK Y CAN'T WE JUST REPLY WITH A TTT TO BRING IT BACK UP?
> 
> THE OTHER ISSUE IS THAT IF WE EDIT OUR POST IT DOESN'T BRING IT BACK TTT, I SAY EDIT YOUR OLD POST WITH A SOLD OR SMILEY, THEN JUST START A NEW POST SO THAT THE TOPIC COMES BACK UP IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO SELL???
> *



tooooomuch hassel homie just PM me first with what you got to sell and we will go from there... :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 12:05 PM~20483622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why in the hell, did,nt amt just take the time and make these tail lights separate?
> *


is it so hard to drill them out yourself? shits easy to paint


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 10:17 PM~20480167
> *From
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your biggest transformation?
> *


MAN I LOVE 59'S.I BOUGHT A 59 2 DOOR HARDTOP WHEN I WAS 17 FOR 300.00 BUCKS ON MY BLOCK BACK IN 97.NOBODY KNEW IT WAS THERE,NOT EVEN THE CITY.LOL.

WRECKED THAT CAR IN 99.SCRAPPED IT IN 3 PEICES.STILL HAVE THE TITLE & THE CHROME MOLDINGS.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 4 2011, 12:16 PM~20483698
> *is it so hard to drill them out yourself? shits easy to paint
> *


 I figure before I send it out to get foiled, I will mask them off and paint them with a 
detail brush?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 12:28 PM~20483780
> *I figure before I send it out to get foiled, I will mask them off and paint them with a
> detail brush?
> *


paint em aluminum then paint over that with stop light red or tamiya clear red


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 11:05 AM~20483622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why in the hell, did,nt amt just take the time and make these tail lights separate?
> *


y not, like ESO said drill em out and ask if anyone has any spare ones from the REVELL KIT to use?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 4 2011, 12:13 PM~20483676
> *OK I SAW THAT THE MODEL CLASIFIEDS TOPIC WAS A LIL CLEANED UP, BUT NOW THIS GOES BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING EARLIER, I KNOW WE DON'T WANT REPLIES IN THAT TOPIC, BUT WHAT IF THAT TOPIC GOES 3, 4 PAGES BACK Y CAN'T WE JUST REPLY WITH A TTT TO BRING IT BACK UP?
> 
> THE OTHER ISSUE IS THAT IF WE EDIT OUR POST IT DOESN'T BRING IT BACK TTT, I SAY EDIT YOUR OLD POST WITH A SOLD OR SMILEY, THEN JUST START A NEW POST SO THAT THE TOPIC COMES BACK UP IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO SELL???
> *



agreed! :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2011, 10:13 PM~20479530
> *22 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members:  BLACK & BLUE SUBARU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so i don't get in trouble for spamming again i'll post the rest in my display topic !*


----------



## BODINE

got this shelf from work they were gonna throw away


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2011, 09:26 PM~20485869
> *got this shelf from work they were gonna throw away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shelf Bo. Need bigger pics made need to go shopping! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

they had 2 more shelves ...just had room for one 

and other shelves had wire shelves ,,,i took all solid shelving


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 new car or parts car?? :dunno: buckets...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2011, 06:26 PM~20485869
> *got this shelf from work they were gonna throw away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice of them to let you snatch that up.. all of my kits are on the top shelf of closet.. Don't have much left after a psycho ex smashed all of my stuff :-/


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 4 2011, 01:50 PM~20484266-->
> 
> 
> 
> y not, like ESO said drill em out and ask if anyone has any spare ones from the REVELL KIT to use?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i thought that. But the idea of doing any kind of drilling or cutting on a
> car that is already painted, does not sit to well with me! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@May 4 2011, 12:42 PM~20483859
> *paint em aluminum then paint over that with stop light red or tamiya clear red
> *


 tamiya has brush paint? or are you talking about spray?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 4 2011, 08:59 PM~20486079
> *:0 new car or parts car?? :dunno: buckets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Original parts car I set out to get


----------



## Hydrohype

fuck fuck fuck mother fuck bare metal foil.. I fuckin hate interior detail no matter how many times i try that mother fucken piss stank shit I fuck up..
I FUCKIN HATE THIS SHIT SO FUCKIN MUCH.. ALL i DO IS FUCK UP MY CARS EVEN 
MORE.. WHO AND FUCK AM i TRYING TO FUCKIN KID..GOD DAMMIT THE HELL
i WANT TO FUCKIN SMASH ALL MY FUCKIN SHIT...
FUCK i AM THE STUPPIDIST WORST LAME ASS EXCUSS ASS BUILDER i KNOW..
\GOD DAMMEIT... FROM NOW ON MY INTERIOR IS GONNA GLOSS BLACK WITH NO 
FUCKIN CHROME NOW PLACE OR PEANUT BUTTER WITH NO CHROME NO PLACE..
i AM TIERD OF FUCKING EXACTO SCRAPES ALL OVER MY SHIT... MY SHIT GOES FROM BAD TO WORSE.. FUCKIN MARKIE IS A HORSE SHIT PISS POOR BUILDER..
WHO IS FUCKIN LUCKY HE CAN TIE HIS OWN SHOES..
.. WHAT A FUCKIN RETARDED NIMROD.. BIG MOUTH STUPID MOTHER FUCKER
WHAT THE FUCK AM i FUCKIN DOING...? i BUILD BIG FUCKIN SMOLDERING 
ELEPHANT TURDS... THAT ALL i EVER PUT OUT.. TURD AFTER FUCKIN TURD.
HOW CAN i HATE MYSELF SO MUCH, AFTER TRYING SO FUCKIN HARD TO HAVE A COLLECTION, THAT I COULD BE PROUD OF?







FUCK INTERIOR DETAIL FOR LIFE..AND FUCK BARE METAL FOIL FOR FUCKING LIFE..BULL SHIT
SUN OF A BITCH...


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 11:36 AM~20490697
> *fuck fuck fuck mother fuck bare metal foil.. I fuckin hate interior detail no matter how many times i try that mother fucken piss stank shit I fuck up..
> I FUCKIN HATE THIS SHIT SO FUCKIN MUCH.. ALL i DO IS FUCK UP MY CARS EVEN
> MORE.. WHO AND FUCK AM i TRYING TO FUCKIN KID..GOD DAMMIT THE HELL
> i WANT TO FUCKIN SMASH ALL MY FUCKIN SHIT...
> FUCK i AM THE STUPPIDIST WORST LAME ASS EXCUSS ASS BUILDER i KNOW..
> \GOD DAMMEIT... FROM NOW ON MY INTERIOR IS GONNA GLOSS BLACK WITH NO
> FUCKIN CHROME NOW PLACE OR PEANUT BUTTER WITH NO CHROME NO PLACE..
> i AM TIERD OF FUCKING EXACTO SCRAPES ALL OVER MY SHIT...  MY SHIT GOES FROM BAD TO WORSE..  FUCKIN MARKIE IS A HORSE SHIT PISS POOR BUILDER..
> WHO IS FUCKIN LUCKY HE CAN TIE HIS OWN SHOES..
> .. WHAT A FUCKIN RETARDED NIMROD..  BIG MOUTH STUPID MOTHER FUCKER
> WHAT THE FUCK AM i FUCKIN DOING...?  i BUILD BIG FUCKIN SMOLDERING
> ELEPHANT TURDS... THAT ALL i EVER PUT OUT.. TURD AFTER FUCKIN TURD.
> HOW CAN i HATE MYSELF SO MUCH, AFTER TRYING SO FUCKIN HARD TO HAVE A COLLECTION, THAT I COULD BE PROUD OF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK INTERIOR DETAIL FOR LIFE..AND FUCK BARE METAL FOIL FOR FUCKING LIFE..BULL SHIT
> SUN OF A BITCH...
> *


WOW...You feel better now?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 02:36 PM~20490697
> *fuck fuck fuck mother fuck bare metal foil.. I fuckin hate interior detail no matter how many times i try that mother fucken piss stank shit I fuck up..
> I FUCKIN HATE THIS SHIT SO FUCKIN MUCH.. ALL i DO IS FUCK UP MY CARS EVEN
> MORE.. WHO AND FUCK AM i TRYING TO FUCKIN KID..GOD DAMMIT THE HELL
> i WANT TO FUCKIN SMASH ALL MY FUCKIN SHIT...
> FUCK i AM THE STUPPIDIST WORST LAME ASS EXCUSS ASS BUILDER i KNOW..
> \GOD DAMMEIT... FROM NOW ON MY INTERIOR IS GONNA GLOSS BLACK WITH NO
> FUCKIN CHROME NOW PLACE OR PEANUT BUTTER WITH NO CHROME NO PLACE..
> i AM TIERD OF FUCKING EXACTO SCRAPES ALL OVER MY SHIT...  MY SHIT GOES FROM BAD TO WORSE..  FUCKIN MARKIE IS A HORSE SHIT PISS POOR BUILDER..
> WHO IS FUCKIN LUCKY HE CAN TIE HIS OWN SHOES..
> .. WHAT A FUCKIN RETARDED NIMROD..  BIG MOUTH STUPID MOTHER FUCKER
> WHAT THE FUCK AM i FUCKIN DOING...?  i BUILD BIG FUCKIN SMOLDERING
> ELEPHANT TURDS... THAT ALL i EVER PUT OUT.. TURD AFTER FUCKIN TURD.
> HOW CAN i HATE MYSELF SO MUCH, AFTER TRYING SO FUCKIN HARD TO HAVE A COLLECTION, THAT I COULD BE PROUD OF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK INTERIOR DETAIL FOR LIFE..AND FUCK BARE METAL FOIL FOR FUCKING LIFE..BULL SHIT
> SUN OF A BITCH...
> *


Damn nephew. You needto get some ass to relieve some of that stress. Lol At this point it don't even matter what she looks like, just turn the lights out, close your eyes and go to town. You'll feel better. :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 5 2011, 11:43 AM~20490736
> *WOW...You feel better now?
> *


NO I DONT.. ALL i FEEL IS STUPIDITY, ANGER, AND RETARDATION...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 5 2011, 11:50 AM~20490769
> *Damn nephew. You needto get some ass to relieve some of that stress. Lol At this point it don't even matter what she looks like, just turn the lights out, close your eyes and go to town. You'll feel better. :roflmao:
> *


 OH YEA, GO SLEEP WITH SOMEONE UGLY.. THAT WILL REALLY MAKE THINGS 
BETTER! ( NO THANKS) I HAVE TO TO THAT FRIDAY WHEN i GET MY HAIR BRADDED.
AND BELIEVE ME WHEN I SAY, ITS NOT FUN!


----------



## Siim123

Hydro, take a nice cold beer and try foiling slowly, one trim at a time  It takes a little time to get a hang of it but once you get it, you'll start to love foiling


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 02:36 PM~20490697
> *fuck fuck fuck mother fuck bare metal foil.. I fuckin hate interior detail no matter how many times i try that mother fucken piss stank shit I fuck up..
> I FUCKIN HATE THIS SHIT SO FUCKIN MUCH.. ALL i DO IS FUCK UP MY CARS EVEN
> MORE.. WHO AND FUCK AM i TRYING TO FUCKIN KID..GOD DAMMIT THE HELL
> i WANT TO FUCKIN SMASH ALL MY FUCKIN SHIT...
> FUCK i AM THE STUPPIDIST WORST LAME ASS EXCUSS ASS BUILDER i KNOW..
> \GOD DAMMEIT... FROM NOW ON MY INTERIOR IS GONNA GLOSS BLACK WITH NO
> FUCKIN CHROME NOW PLACE OR PEANUT BUTTER WITH NO CHROME NO PLACE..
> i AM TIERD OF FUCKING EXACTO SCRAPES ALL OVER MY SHIT...  MY SHIT GOES FROM BAD TO WORSE..  FUCKIN MARKIE IS A HORSE SHIT PISS POOR BUILDER..
> WHO IS FUCKIN LUCKY HE CAN TIE HIS OWN SHOES..
> .. WHAT A FUCKIN RETARDED NIMROD..  BIG MOUTH STUPID MOTHER FUCKER
> WHAT THE FUCK AM i FUCKIN DOING...?  i BUILD BIG FUCKIN SMOLDERING
> ELEPHANT TURDS... THAT ALL i EVER PUT OUT.. TURD AFTER FUCKIN TURD.
> HOW CAN i HATE MYSELF SO MUCH, AFTER TRYING SO FUCKIN HARD TO HAVE A COLLECTION, THAT I COULD BE PROUD OF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK INTERIOR DETAIL FOR LIFE..AND FUCK BARE METAL FOIL FOR FUCKING LIFE..BULL SHIT
> SUN OF A BITCH...
> *


mark you got no idea how many times ive said the same thing about myself,{ except for the smoldering elephant turds} so bad where i want to just toss the model out the window,So i take a break ,take a walk outside and lite one up, then go back in and finish foiling, then start another project, it never ends!! 
I also hate folding !!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 5 2011, 12:31 PM~20491002
> *Hydro, take a nice cold beer and try foiling slowly, one trim at a time  It takes a little time to get a hang of it but once you get it, you'll start to love foiling
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 4 2011, 01:13 PM~20483343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Little bit done today


----------



## richphotos

Damn, you have serious skills!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shit d, imma dig out sumthin for ya to do up.. that is dead on. You got some damn skills for sure.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds+May 5 2011, 12:31 PM~20491007-->
> 
> 
> 
> mark you got no idea how many times ive said the same thing about myself,{ except for the smoldering elephant turds} so bad where i want to just toss the model out the window,So i take a break ,take a walk outside and lite one up, then go back in and finish foiling, then start another project, it never ends!!
> I also hate folding !!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the logic of what your saying Gary. But Its been two years. and i got
> no signs of improvement.. dude i cant count how many times i secretly tried to get
> some foil work done.. I swear if i new I could cut those clean smooth lines, and lay down
> foil like you guys do? fuckin 2 or 3 builds would come from my table every fucking month like clock work. I hate this handicap, but I hate myself more, every I tell
> myself its going to be better next time.. and I make it worse..
> It's like a guy with no legs.. who keep's insisting that he can get up and run!
> its not going to happen.. I feel so stupid for trying... what an idiot I am...
> maybe I should get some coat hangers and rubber bands and start building hoppers
> with no grill?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@May 5 2011, 12:31 PM~20491002
> *Hydro, take a nice cold beer and try foiling slowly, one trim at a time  It takes a little time to get a hang of it but once you get it, you'll start to love foiling
> *


 The only thing that puts me 1 notch above Mcloven's builds? is the fact that i really 
do try.. i dont set out to do turd builds on purpose.. i really fuckin tried bro..
The doctor said my eyes are failing.. Okay cool I where glass's.. I got some lights in my apartment.. I got these fuckin magnifier head bands.. I cant find a good stiff 
detail brush that is small enough for me.. but I try.. and I sware to heaven and hell?
I have improved zero........fuckin zero.... I cant foil to save my life.. not worth a fuck.. thats just a fact of life I have to get use to...


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 02:24 PM~20491344
> *I understand the logic of what your saying Gary.  But Its been two years. and i got
> no signs of improvement..  dude i cant count how many times i secretly tried to get
> some foil work done.. I swear if i new I could cut those clean smooth lines, and lay down
> foil like you guys do? fuckin 2 or 3 builds would come from my table every fucking month like clock work.  I hate this handicap, but I hate myself more, every I tell
> myself its going to be better next time.. and I make it worse..
> It's like a guy with no legs.. who keep's insisting that he can get up and run!
> its not going to happen..  I feel so stupid for trying... what an idiot I am...
> maybe I should get some coat hangers and rubber bands and start building hoppers
> with no grill?
> The only thing that puts me 1 notch above Mcloven's builds? is the fact that i really
> do try.. i dont set out to do turd builds on purpose..  i really fuckin tried bro..
> The doctor said my eyes are failing.. Okay cool I where glass's..  I got some lights in my apartment.. I got these fuckin magnifier head bands.. I cant find a good stiff
> detail brush that is small enough for me.. but I try.. and I sware to heaven and hell?
> I have improved zero........fuckin zero.... I cant foil to save my life..  not worth a fuck..  thats just a fact of life I have to get use to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I FEEL YOU HYDRO,MY EYE SIGHT IS PROBABLY WORSE THAN YOURS.FOR REAL,AND I REFUSE TO WEAR GLASSES OR CONTACTS FOR THE MEANWHILE.LIKE WHEN I WORK ON A KIT IN THE DAY TIME.I OPEN ALL WINDOW BLINDS WITH LIGHT ON & A LIL GIRLY LAMP THATS ON TOP OF MY DRESSER.AND FOILING IS A BICTH WITHT THE THICK FOIL I GOT.I SOMETIMES USE THE SHADE OF THE GROOVES AS MY LINE TO TRIM FOIL.I FEEL YOU ON THE SUBJECT IS ALL IM SAYING.


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 4 2011, 01:05 PM~20483622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why in the hell, did,nt amt just take the time and make these tail lights separate?
> *

























































i use some fucked up ass foil wey.just keep trying


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 04:24 PM~20491344
> *I understand the logic of what your saying Gary.  But Its been two years. and i got
> no signs of improvement..  dude i cant count how many times i secretly tried to get
> some foil work done.. I swear if i new I could cut those clean smooth lines, and lay down
> foil like you guys do? fuckin 2 or 3 builds would come from my table every fucking month like clock work.  I hate this handicap, but I hate myself more, every I tell
> myself its going to be better next time.. and I make it worse..
> It's like a guy with no legs.. who keep's insisting that he can get up and run!
> its not going to happen..  I feel so stupid for trying... what an idiot I am...
> maybe I should get some coat hangers and rubber bands and start building hoppers
> with no grill?
> The only thing that puts me 1 notch above Mcloven's builds? is the fact that i really
> do try.. i dont set out to do turd builds on purpose..  i really fuckin tried bro..
> The doctor said my eyes are failing.. Okay cool I where glass's..  I got some lights in my apartment.. I got these fuckin magnifier head bands.. I cant find a good stiff
> detail brush that is small enough for me.. but I try.. and I sware to heaven and hell?
> I have improved zero........fuckin zero.... I cant foil to save my life..  not worth a fuck..  thats just a fact of life I have to get use to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





you need a fresh brand new blade.............when i do window trim, i try and do the whole side of the car (window wise that is) (and that also means you get no seems, or over lap, all the trim isone peice :biggrin: ) and if your paint isnt so thick you can follow a line, then you should be ok! i hold the knife with my pointer finger and my thumb real light, and i move the car under the knife (i know this is probly not how most do it, but i move the car under the knife, so much easier for me that way, that way your arm doesnt get in the way of itself and you get all kinked up and all that bullshit ya know!) but some times i break down and move the knife, and i say move the knife because you shouldnt be cutting anything, there should be almost no pressure on that knife, the tip of that blade is sharpe enough to cut that foil with the weight of itself (TRUST ME) and that another thing, i hold the knife almost straight up an down and cut with the very tip of the knife........................... if you can hold a knife straight up an down and not hold mad pressure on that knife and loosen up.......... youll find yourself doing better foil in no time! 

i buy sheets of foil at a time, thats one thing i waste so much of its rediculous! when i do a body molding, i cut a peice alil bigger then the trim and as long as the trim, i never peice anything, one solid peice, and start slowly running that tip of the blade as close to the trim as you can, and remember, it will never be perfect the first time, so youll have to go back with the tip of that blade again and hit spots that look like they need hit! 

just like anything else in this hobby, you have to keep at it and want to get better! 

keep at it markie, and if you need anything or a question, just hit me up!


----------



## undead white boy

Yo hydro. Bro your work is fuckin amazing bro. Stop putting yourself down man it's not going to help you. I learned same way as you bro. Try hitting up rollin oldschool he's the one who helped me out when i was fucking up my foiling. It also seems your a few inches away from burning out brotha. Now before i loose a inspiration tool (your builds do inspire me all the time) i would suggest getting a side hobby non related to models. I for one have alot of hobbies. I have everything from video games to studying history about WW2 and anything about war. While these may not be your style of hobbies you still need to find something other then models bro or you'll burn out fast. So try something else bro and when you can look at a kit and not get mad at the idea of foiling then bust it out bro. Your skills WILL evolve as will your build quality trust me.


----------



## undead white boy

simply amazing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSSX55_cHck
am now a huge fan of black ops again for the soul reason of the zombies took a awsome direction again. Shit i thought dir riese was awsome back in [email protected] fuck that shit this one looks fucking sweet.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 01:36 PM~20490697
> *fuck fuck fuck mother fuck bare metal foil.. I fuckin hate interior detail no matter how many times i try that mother fucken piss stank shit I fuck up..
> I FUCKIN HATE THIS SHIT SO FUCKIN MUCH.. ALL i DO IS FUCK UP MY CARS EVEN
> MORE.. WHO AND FUCK AM i TRYING TO FUCKIN KID..GOD DAMMIT THE HELL
> i WANT TO FUCKIN SMASH ALL MY FUCKIN SHIT...
> FUCK i AM THE STUPPIDIST WORST LAME ASS EXCUSS ASS BUILDER i KNOW..
> \GOD DAMMEIT... FROM NOW ON MY INTERIOR IS GONNA GLOSS BLACK WITH NO
> FUCKIN CHROME NOW PLACE OR PEANUT BUTTER WITH NO CHROME NO PLACE..
> i AM TIERD OF FUCKING EXACTO SCRAPES ALL OVER MY SHIT...  MY SHIT GOES FROM BAD TO WORSE..  FUCKIN MARKIE IS A HORSE SHIT PISS POOR BUILDER..
> WHO IS FUCKIN LUCKY HE CAN TIE HIS OWN SHOES..
> .. WHAT A FUCKIN RETARDED NIMROD..  BIG MOUTH STUPID MOTHER FUCKER
> WHAT THE FUCK AM i FUCKIN DOING...?  i BUILD BIG FUCKIN SMOLDERING
> ELEPHANT TURDS... THAT ALL i EVER PUT OUT.. TURD AFTER FUCKIN TURD.
> HOW CAN i HATE MYSELF SO MUCH, AFTER TRYING SO FUCKIN HARD TO HAVE A COLLECTION, THAT I COULD BE PROUD OF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK INTERIOR DETAIL FOR LIFE..AND FUCK BARE METAL FOIL FOR FUCKING LIFE..BULL SHIT
> SUN OF A BITCH...
> *



Hey foolie you can't talk to members of LIL like this ! Who do you think you are ! Someones going to cry and till on you for busting on HYDRO ! 


































Dude your not the worse we have 2 or 3 not counting Hearse thats way worse then what you do ! Just take your time ! And you'll learn it ! But until you really give it a real shot by doing it over and over its not going happen for you 1 !

Do us a favor Mark ! 

DON'T GIVE UP ! 

What you can do to help on your foil work is cut the foil off the car ! 

Paint the little details !

AND BUILD FOR YOUR SELF ! 

Mark even on my out side foil i cut thin strips and lay them down ! I try to NEVER cut on my plastic ! I always use a brand new blade with ever foil project no matter how new the blade might look 

Another thing that will help you brother is if stop using glossy colors for your guts or go get some FLAT CLEAR and spray them to dull them down and then detail your guts with a gel pen or a sharpie fine tip markers ! The reason most of us have better looking foil then what your getting is cause WE DIDN'T STOP TRYING IT ! 

Now i don't want t o start any shit but Listen to me ! NEVER TAKE ADVICE FROM SOMEONE WORSE THEN YOU WHEN YOUR TRYING TO BE A BETTER BUILDER !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 5 2011, 05:03 PM~20492027
> *Yo hydro. Bro your work is fuckin amazing bro. Stop putting yourself down man it's not going to help you. I learned same way as you bro. Try hitting up rollin oldschool he's the one who helped me out when i was fucking up my foiling. It also seems your a few inches away from burning out brotha. Now before i loose a inspiration tool (your builds do inspire me all the time) i would suggest getting a side hobby non related to models. I for one have alot of hobbies. I have everything from video games to studying history about WW2 and anything about war. While these may not be your style of hobbies you still need to find something other then models bro or you'll burn out fast. So try something else bro and when you can look at a kit and not get mad at the idea of foiling then bust it out bro. Your skills WILL evolve as will your build quality trust me.
> *


lol i need a side hobby that doesnt pertain to cars at all.. im going out of my mind, im past burnt out with automotive shit...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 4 2011, 02:59 AM~20481583
> *Didnt really know where to post this :dunno: anyways heres a link that some people mite find handy.
> http://www.rocketfin.com/model_car_links.html
> *


have you delt with them? if so how are they?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 5 2011, 08:10 PM~20493263
> *lol i need a side hobby that doesnt pertain to cars at all.. im going out of my mind, im past burnt out with automotive shit...
> *


You could start dating girls as a hobby ! Then the automotive shit might not be the only thing burning you be dealing with ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: 
forreal though..lol I need to start gaming or something


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 5 2011, 07:56 PM~20494089
> *:roflmao:
> forreal though..lol I need to start gaming or something
> *


paint that cutty, get lifted and then get your game on lil D! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2011, 07:56 PM~20492745
> *Hey  foolie  you  can't  talk  to  members  of  LIL    like  this  !  Who  do  you  think  you  are !  Someones  going  to  cry  and  till  on  you  for  busting    on  HYDRO  !
> Dude  your  not the worse    we  have  2  or  3  not  counting  Hearse  thats  way  worse  then  what  you  do !  Just  take  your  time  !  And  you'll  learn  it !  But  until  you  really  give  it  a  real  shot  by  doing  it  over  and  over  its  not  going  happen  for  you 1  !
> 
> Do  us  a  favor  Mark !
> 
> DON'T  GIVE  UP !
> 
> What  you  can  do  to  help    on  your  foil  work    is  cut the  foil  off  the  car  !
> 
> Paint the  little  details  !
> 
> AND  BUILD  FOR  YOUR  SELF  !
> 
> Mark  even  on my  out  side  foil  i  cut  thin  strips  and  lay  them  down !  I  try  to  NEVER    cut  on  my  plastic  ! I  always  use  a  brand  new  blade  with  ever foil  project  no  matter  how  new  the  blade  might  look
> 
> Another thing that  will  help  you  brother  is    if  stop using  glossy  colors  for  your  guts  or  go  get  some  FLAT  CLEAR  and  spray  them to  dull  them  down  and  then  detail  your  guts  with  a  gel  pen  or  a  sharpie  fine  tip  markers  !  The  reason  most  of  us  have  better  looking  foil  then  what  your  getting  is  cause  WE  DIDN'T  STOP  TRYING  IT  !
> 
> Now  i  don't  want t o  start  any  shit  but Listen  to  me  !   NEVER  TAKE  ADVICE  FROM  SOMEONE  WORSE  THEN  YOU  WHEN YOUR  TRYING TO  BE  A  BETTER  BUILDER !
> *





:wow:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 5 2011, 10:05 PM~20494150
> *paint that cutty, get lifted and then get your game on lil D! :biggrin:
> *


lol right now...with that car, I'm at "fuck it" since its so far away from being licensed & legal. So I don't claim it as mine, but as my parents, until they get all the shit together since I've done my part, all I can do.


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 01:24 PM~20491344
> *I understand the logic of what your saying Gary.  But Its been two years. and i got
> no signs of improvement..  dude i cant count how many times i secretly tried to get
> some foil work done.. I swear if i new I could cut those clean smooth lines, and lay down
> foil like you guys do? fuckin 2 or 3 builds would come from my table every fucking month like clock work.  I hate this handicap, but I hate myself more, every I tell
> myself its going to be better next time.. and I make it worse..
> It's like a guy with no legs.. who keep's insisting that he can get up and run!
> its not going to happen..  I feel so stupid for trying... what an idiot I am...
> maybe I should get some coat hangers and rubber bands and start building hoppers
> with no grill?
> The only thing that puts me 1 notch above Mcloven's builds? is the fact that i really
> do try.. i dont set out to do turd builds on purpose..  i really fuckin tried bro..
> The doctor said my eyes are failing.. Okay cool I where glass's..  I got some lights in my apartment.. I got these fuckin magnifier head bands.. I cant find a good stiff
> detail brush that is small enough for me.. but I try.. and I sware to heaven and hell?
> I have improved zero........fuckin zero.... I cant foil to save my life..  not worth a fuck..  thats just a fact of life I have to get use to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey hydro you know im around the corner bro if you needt help foiling im not the best but i could help you out and dont put yourself down your builds are fucken nice


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2011, 04:56 PM~20492745
> *Hey  foolie  you  can't  talk  to  members  of  LIL    like  this  !  Who  do  you  think  you  are !  Someones  going  to  cry  and  till  on  you  for  busting    on  HYDRO  !
> Dude  your  not the worse    we  have  2  or  3  not  counting  Hearse  thats  way  worse  then  what  you  do !  Just  take  your  time  !  And  you'll  learn  it !  But  until  you  really  give  it  a  real  shot  by  doing  it  over  and  over  its  not  going  happen  for  you 1  !
> 
> Do  us  a  favor  Mark !
> 
> DON'T  GIVE  UP !
> 
> What  you  can  do  to  help    on  your  foil  work    is  cut the  foil  off  the  car  !
> 
> Paint the  little  details  !
> 
> AND  BUILD  FOR  YOUR  SELF  !
> 
> Mark  even  on my  out  side  foil  i  cut  thin  strips  and  lay  them  down !  I  try  to  NEVER    cut  on  my  plastic  ! I  always  use  a  brand  new  blade  with  ever foil  project  no  matter  how  new  the  blade  might  look
> 
> Another thing that  will  help  you  brother  is    if  stop using  glossy  colors  for  your  guts  or  go  get  some  FLAT  CLEAR  and  spray  them to  dull  them  down  and  then  detail  your  guts  with  a  gel  pen  or  a  sharpie  fine  tip  markers  !  The  reason  most  of  us  have  better  looking  foil  then  what  your  getting  is  cause  WE  DIDN'T  STOP  TRYING  IT  !
> 
> Now  i  don't  want t o  start  any  shit  but Listen  to  me  !   NEVER  TAKE  ADVICE  FROM  SOMEONE  WORSE  THEN  YOU  WHEN YOUR  TRYING TO  BE  A  BETTER  BUILDER !*


yeah right sure


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2011, 07:21 PM~20493821
> *You  could  start  dating  girls  as  a  hobby  !  Then  the  automotive  shit  might  not  be the  only  thing  burning  you  be  dealing  with !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

thanks Rick for decals


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+May 5 2011, 01:51 PM~20491537-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use some fucked up ass foil wey.just keep trying
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tingo bro, every time I try? i get the same crappy result's.. every time I try foil?
> i want to quit models all together... I am broke as hell, but i think I have 6 or 7 grand.. tied up into trying to have hella collection before i die.. and believe me,
> i get frustrated with every build I ever do.. But nothing makes me want to quit the whole thing all together except for foil! you guys have been hella cool with me..
> and to be able to fly the L.U.G.k. flag for a little while, was a real ego boost and an honor... But I really aint worthy homie.. the club deserve's better than a crippled
> builder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@May 5 2011, 01:58 PM~20491588
> *you need a fresh brand new blade.............when i do window trim, i try and do the whole side of the car (window wise that is) (and that also means you get no seems, or over lap, all the trim isone peice :biggrin: ) and if your paint isnt so thick you can follow a line, then you should be ok! i hold the knife with my pointer finger and my thumb real light, and i move the car under the knife (i know this is probly not how most do it, but i move the car under the knife, so much easier for me that way, that way your arm doesnt get in the way of itself and you get all kinked up and all that bullshit ya know!) but some times i break down and move the knife, and i say move the knife because you shouldnt be cutting anything, there should be almost no pressure on that knife, the tip of that blade is sharpe enough to cut that foil with the weight of itself (TRUST ME) and that another thing, i hold the knife almost straight up an down and cut with the very tip of the knife........................... if you can hold a knife straight up an down and not hold mad pressure on that knife and loosen up.......... youll find yourself doing better foil in no time!
> 
> i buy sheets of foil at a time, thats one thing i waste so much of its rediculous! when i do a body molding, i cut a peice alil bigger then the trim and as long as the trim, i never peice anything, one solid peice, and start slowly running that tip of the blade as close to the trim as you can, and remember, it will never be perfect the first time, so youll have to go back with the tip of that blade again and hit spots that look like they need hit!
> 
> just like anything else in this hobby, you have to keep at it and want to get better!
> 
> keep at it markie, and if you need anything or a question, just hit me up!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bust out new foil,, i bust out old foil.. i put a brand new # 11 in my exacto...
> then some times i use a brand new #11 with just my fingers... i tried it with clear on the paint, with no clear on the paint.. hell a couple of months ago i tried to put foil on an unpainted 61, just to practice and prove to someone on the thread that i
> have tried foil... I have used my thumb i have used q-tips.. I dont see the grove that is sapposed to be sliced off? and if I do see the grove, i dont cut it strait and even.. I end up chopping all over the paint of my poor car..
> I am actually mad at myself this time, not because I detail like ass?
> (I already knew that) I am mad at myself for trying again.. when i sat hear and opened my fat mouth and said that i would never try again..
> today I took that same #11 exacto with me and hacked open the trunk of a 57 bel-air
> while waiting for mom's at the doctor.. so even while i was in a shitty mood?
> I got some model work done...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2011, 04:56 PM~20492745
> *Hey  foolie  you  can't  talk  to  members  of  LIL    like  this  !  Who  do  you  think  you  are !  Someones  going  to  cry  and  till  on  you  for  busting    on  HYDRO  !
> Dude  your  not the worse    we  have  2  or  3  not  counting  Hearse  thats  way  worse  then  what  you  do !  Just  take  your  time  !  And  you'll  learn  it !  But  until  you  really  give  it  a  real  shot  by  doing  it  over  and  over  its  not  going  happen  for  you 1  !
> 
> Do  us  a  favor  Mark !
> 
> DON'T  GIVE  UP !
> 
> What  you  can  do  to  help    on  your  foil  work    is  cut the  foil  off  the  car  !
> 
> Paint the  little  details  !
> 
> AND  BUILD  FOR  YOUR  SELF  !
> 
> Mark  even  on my  out  side  foil  i  cut  thin  strips  and  lay  them  down !  I  try  to  NEVER    cut  on  my  plastic  ! I  always  use  a  brand  new  blade  with  ever foil  project  no  matter  how  new  the  blade  might  look
> 
> Another thing that  will  help  you  brother  is    if  stop using  glossy  colors  for  your  guts  or  go  get  some  FLAT  CLEAR  and  spray  them to  dull  them  down  and  then  detail  your  guts  with  a  gel  pen  or  a  sharpie  fine  tip  markers  !  The  reason  most  of  us  have  better  looking  foil  then  what  your  getting  is  cause  WE  DIDN'T  STOP  TRYING  IT  !
> 
> Now  i  don't  want t o  start  any  shit  but Listen  to  me  !  NEVER  TAKE  ADVICE  FROM  SOMEONE  WORSE  THEN  YOU  WHEN YOUR  TRYING TO  BE  A  BETTER  BUILDER !
> *


 Thanks mini, I know you making since bro.. but I really really have tried.. 
and i dont mean once or twice.. i tried everything you said except for the gel-pens
and the flat non-glossy colors.. but i can tell you that even if i was trying to foil on 
flat black or flat grey? it would still smell like wet ass!...
(No more foil attempts),, it cant continue..


----------



## darkside customs

where the hell is Rick at with that shortbus. Nikka im hungry.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 11:38 PM~20495197
> *Tingo bro, every time I try? i get the same crappy result's..  every time I try foil?
> i want to quit models all together... I am broke as hell, but i think I have 6 or 7 grand.. tied up into trying to have hella collection before i die..  and believe me,
> i get frustrated with every build I ever do.. But nothing makes me want to quit the whole thing all together except for foil!  you guys have been hella cool with me..
> and to be able to fly the L.U.G.k. flag for a little while, was a real ego boost and an honor... But I really aint worthy homie..  the club deserve's better than a crippled
> builder!
> I bust out new foil,, i bust out old foil.. i put a brand new # 11 in my exacto...
> then some times i use a brand new #11 with just my fingers... i tried it with clear on the paint, with no clear on the paint.. hell a couple of months ago i tried to put foil on an unpainted 61, just to practice and prove to someone on the thread that i
> have tried foil...  I have used my thumb i have used q-tips.. I dont see the grove that is sapposed to be sliced off? and if I do see the grove, i dont cut it strait and even..  I end up chopping all over the paint of my poor car..
> I am actually mad at myself this time, not because I detail like ass?
> (I already knew that) I am mad at myself for trying again.. when i sat hear and opened my fat mouth and said that i would never try again..
> today I took that same #11 exacto with me and hacked open the trunk of a 57 bel-air
> while waiting for mom's at the doctor..  so even while i was in a shitty mood?
> I got some model work done...
> Thanks mini, I know you making since bro..  but I really really have tried..
> and i dont mean once or twice.. i tried everything you said except for the gel-pens
> and the flat non-glossy colors.. but i can tell you that even if i was trying to foil on
> flat black or flat grey?  it would still smell like wet ass!...
> (No more foil attempts),, it cant continue..
> *


hey wey send yo addy,I'll give you my orange 63 to hype you up wey  I dont let my club members fall off that easy thinking I aint got they back wey. :biggrin: 

Im no model master & never will be.But I try over & over back in the day to make shit look neat all the time.Machio told me one day with Johnny in the garage.He ask me how the hell do I make shit look like I bought a diecast model?

well the guy who got me into models back in 93 always brought up detail which I dont do,but neat & clean work will always impress people.I just tried over & over till shit started commin out good.  Im still trying Hydro.


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 09:49 AM~20497167
> *hey wey send yo addy,I'll give you my orange 63 to hype you up wey  I dont let my club members fall off that easy thinking I aint got they back wey. :biggrin:
> *


Ye,Pina an I were talkin about sendin the wagon I'm biuldin for the biuld off that way to hold Cali Down.you got some Show stope biulds hydro,that wagon hopper ain't no joke..,and your skills getin up there homie..much props..


----------



## TINGOS

YOUR BOY TINGOS GONNA BE ROLLIN GETO FABULOUS ON HIS 13'S.I GOT ME SOME DUST COVERS FOR MY LITTLE RIMS.LOL  BOMB GONNA BE ROLLIN.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Great idea , but dust covers wouldn't clear the calipers on my lac with the 14's...


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 6 2011, 11:40 AM~20497412
> *Great idea , but dust covers wouldn't clear the calipers on my lac with the 14's...
> *












THEY DO ON MY 54 BEL AIR THAT IM WORKING ON NOW.EVEN ON MY 54 I HAD LAST TIME.BOTH OF THESE HAVE DISC BRAKES TOO.I GUESS THEY JUST SMALLER THAN A LAC.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 11:24 AM~20497329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR BOY TINGOS GONNA BE ROLLIN GETO FABULOUS ON HIS 13'S.I GOT ME SOME DUST COVERS FOR MY LITTLE RIMS.LOL  BOMB GONNA BE ROLLIN.
> *


NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by candilove+May 5 2011, 08:37 PM~20494385-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey hydro you know im around the corner  bro if you needt help foiling im not the best but i could help you  out and dont put yourself down your builds are fucken nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks candi. I appreciate that bro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 6 2011, 09:32 AM~20497062
> *where the hell is Rick at with that shortbus. Nikka im hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I know that guy..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 09:49 AM~20497167
> *hey wey send yo addy,I'll give you my orange 63 to hype you up wey  I dont let my club members fall off that easy thinking I aint got they back wey. :biggrin:
> 
> Im no model master & never will be.But I try over & over back in the day to make shit look neat all the time.Machio told me one day with Johnny in the garage.He ask me how the hell do I make shit look like I bought a diecast model?
> 
> well the guy who got me into models back in 93 always brought up detail which I dont do,but neat & clean work will always impress people.I just tried over & over till shit started commin out good.  Im still trying Hydro.
> *


 TINGOS thanks bro, all the cars you posted are clean as fuck.. but you dont have to
send me that 63 bro.. I love these cars enough to keep me plenty hyped.. 
and knowing I have homies like you? keeps me plenty hyped... 
I have had time to calm down a little, and now i feel a little embarrassed for coming on the sight and crying like a girl because the foil handed me my ass yet again..
lol I got 10 defeats,, and that shit has 10 first round knock outs against me!

dude i cant begin to explain the level of anger that shit brings me! 
but instead of keeping it bottled up, and throwing my model against the wall?
i come hear and cry about it... I can honestly say that in the two years that i have been trying to put together a collection? I have never lost or broken a model on 
purpose.. I get angry at the plastic, and maybe dremmel away some of the parts that have me pissed..? but they get completed just the same..
just like my 63 will get completed eventually.. my rims should be hear any day from Rick. I wired the motor last night.. so once I get the rims mounted on the 62 frame and the stance I want, (tonight) then i will be ready to send the 63 body
and the front seats off to get foiled...I figure i will send my grey glasshouse off at the same time for foil.. I swear to God..I wish i could say that I will never try foil
again? but i know eventually i will... I will hit up the club thread right now? and if everybody is busy I will hit up the homie scrape and who ever.. 
TINGOS THANKS AGAIN, MACHIO AND EVERYBODY ELSE FOR PUTTING UP 
WITH MY SELF HATRED TEMPER TANTRUMS...








AFTER I GOT MY ASS KICKED, I OPENED THE TRUNK OF THIS 57.. I GOT THREE 57'S COMING OUT.. A NOMAD, A PANCHO 57, AND THIS BELAIR...I AM WAITING FOR SKIRTS AND CONTINENTAL KITS...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

LOL self hatred temper tantrums. :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2011, 01:11 PM~20497881
> *thanks candi. I appreciate that bro..
> Hey I know that guy..
> TINGOS thanks bro, all the cars you posted are clean as fuck.. but you dont have to
> send me that 63 bro..  I love these cars enough to keep me plenty hyped..
> and knowing I have homies like you? keeps me plenty hyped...
> I have had time to calm down a little, and now i feel a little embarrassed for coming on the sight and crying like a girl because the foil handed me my ass yet again..
> lol I got 10 defeats,, and that shit has 10 first round knock outs against me!
> 
> dude i cant begin to explain the level of anger that shit brings me!
> but instead of keeping it bottled up, and throwing my model against the wall?
> i come hear and cry about it... I can honestly say that in the two years that i have been trying to put together a collection? I have never lost or broken a model on
> purpose..  I get angry at the plastic, and maybe dremmel away some of the parts that have me pissed..? but they get completed just the same..
> just like my 63 will get completed eventually.. my rims should be hear any day from Rick. I wired the motor last night.. so once I get the rims mounted on the 62 frame and the stance I want, (tonight) then i will be ready to send the 63 body
> and the front seats off to get foiled...I figure i will send my grey glasshouse off at the same time for foil..  I swear to God..I wish i could say that I will never try foil
> again? but i know eventually i will... I will hit up the club thread right now? and if everybody is busy I will hit up the homie scrape and who ever..
> TINGOS THANKS AGAIN, MACHIO AND EVERYBODY ELSE FOR PUTTING UP
> WITH MY SELF HATRED TEMPER TANTRUMS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER I GOT MY ASS KICKED, I OPENED THE TRUNK OF THIS 57.. I GOT THREE 57'S COMING OUT..  A NOMAD,  A PANCHO 57, AND THIS BELAIR...I AM WAITING FOR SKIRTS AND CONTINENTAL KITS...
> *


I FEEL YOU WEY,WE ALL GO THROUGH THIS.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 03:24 PM~20491344
> *I understand the logic of what your saying Gary.  But Its been two years. and i got
> no signs of improvement..  dude i cant count how many times i secretly tried to get
> some foil work done.. I swear if i new I could cut those clean smooth lines, and lay down
> foil like you guys do? fuckin 2 or 3 builds would come from my table every fucking month like clock work.  I hate this handicap, but I hate myself more, every I tell
> myself its going to be better next time.. and I make it worse..
> It's like a guy with no legs.. who keep's insisting that he can get up and run!
> its not going to happen..  I feel so stupid for trying... what an idiot I am...
> maybe I should get some coat hangers and rubber bands and start building hoppers
> with no grill?
> The only thing that puts me 1 notch above Mcloven's builds? is the fact that i really
> do try.. i dont set out to do turd builds on purpose..  i really fuckin tried bro..
> The doctor said my eyes are failing.. Okay cool I where glass's..  I got some lights in my apartment.. I got these fuckin magnifier head bands.. I cant find a good stiff
> detail brush that is small enough for me.. but I try.. and I sware to heaven and hell?
> I have improved zero........fuckin zero.... I cant foil to save my life..  not worth a fuck..  thats just a fact of life I have to get use to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this mite help u hydro have done it few times and works great.
the best way to do it get u some Surgical Scalpel Blade No.11
you can get them from medical supply store 








they fit rite on your xacto knife just have to trim a little piece of the end of the blade with your cutters..

but u have to be really carefull with this blades because they will cut u open. 
always cut in a angle never cut straight..
with this blade it will cut the foil nice and neat..
wont have problems at all..


----------



## [email protected]

> *
> I bust out new foil,, i bust out old foil.. i put a brand new # 11 in my exacto...
> then some times i use a brand new #11 with just my fingers... i tried it with clear on the paint, with no clear on the paint.. hell a couple of months ago i tried to put foil on an unpainted 61, just to practice and prove to someone on the thread that i
> have tried foil...  I have used my thumb i have used q-tips.. I dont see the grove that is sapposed to be sliced off? and if I do see the grove, i dont cut it strait and even..  I end up chopping all over the paint of my poor car..
> I am actually mad at myself this time, not because I detail like ass?
> (I already knew that) I am mad at myself for trying again.. when i sat hear and opened my fat mouth and said that i would never try again..
> today I took that same #11 exacto with me and hacked open the trunk of a 57 bel-air
> while waiting for mom's at the doctor..  so even while i was in a shitty mood?
> I got some model work done...
> *



if your fingers hurt when your done, then your useing to much pressure!  

key advise...... ive found that certin lighting will help better with bringing out that edge for you to see, try different lighting, but that line is there, you just have to see that small ass tip of the blade and put it right on the line and move slooooooooooowly  never rush! slow.....and dont hold the knife to tight! 

try and turn the car at different angles to better fit you, so you can see that line or edge  

just keep at it and youll get it bro! we all fuck up shit, every one of us....... just some more then others lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 6 2011, 01:58 PM~20498524
> *if your fingers hurt when your done, then your useing to much pressure!
> 
> key advise...... ive found that certin lighting will help better with bringing out that edge for you to see, try different lighting, but that line is there, you just have to see that small ass tip of the blade and put it right on the line and move slooooooooooowly   never rush! slow.....and dont hold the knife to tight!
> 
> try and turn the car at different angles to better fit you, so you can see that line or edge
> 
> just keep at it and youll get it bro! we all fuck up shit, every one of us....... just some more then others lol
> *


:yes: :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+May 6 2011, 12:25 PM~20497949-->
> 
> 
> 
> this mite help u hydro have done it few times and works great.
> the best way to do it get u some Surgical Scalpel Blade No.11
> you can get them from medical supply store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they fit rite on your xacto knife just have to trim a little piece of the end of the blade with your cutters..
> 
> but u have to be really carefull with this blades because they will cut u open.
> always cut in a angle never cut straight..
> with this blade it will cut the foil nice and neat..
> wont have problems at all..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT SOMETHING i HAVE NOT TRIED.. THANKS TX..
> 
> TINGOS THOSE RIMS ARE CLEAN AS FUCK..
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@May 6 2011, 01:58 PM~20498524
> *if your fingers hurt when your done, then your useing to much pressure!
> 
> key advise...... ive found that certin lighting will help better with bringing out that edge for you to see, try different lighting, but that line is there, you just have to see that small ass tip of the blade and put it right on the line and move slooooooooooowly   never rush! slow.....and dont hold the knife to tight!
> 
> try and turn the car at different angles to better fit you, so you can see that line or edge
> 
> just keep at it and youll get it bro! we all fuck up shit, every one of us....... just some more then others lol
> *


 DROPPED, LIGHTING AND POSITIONING HAVE BEEN A BITCH.. 
BUT EVEN WHEN i CLEARLY SEE WHAT HAS TO BE SHAVED? i DONT MAKE SMOOTH
SURGICAL CUTS...

JUST NOW I TOOK WHAT MINI SAID UNDER CONSIDERATION..
HE CUTS THE FOIL SMALL ENOUGH TO ELIMINATE THE NEED TO CUT ON THE PLASTIC ONCE ITS APPLIED TO THE PART HE'S TRYING TO FOIL..
SO i WENT AND FOUND bMF WHILE HE WAS KICKIN IT IN MY CABINET... AND i SUCKER PUNCHED HIS ASS IN THE NOSE... AND THEN i RAN FOR MY LIFE!


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: *THESE ARE OUT NOW, NOT MINE.*

$49 :happysad:


----------



## phatras

color the tip of your black with a black sharpie.. it helps a ton in seeing where the blade is at..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 6 2011, 02:43 PM~20498751
> *color the tip of your black with a black sharpie.. it helps a ton in seeing where the blade is at..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 6 2011, 02:39 PM~20498741
> *:biggrin:  THESE ARE OUT NOW, NOT MINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude in my club bought a handfull of them still dont know what he plans to do with them hes a old style rig builder


----------



## Siim123

Hey Hydrohype, I want to add some more opinion about your foil problem.

I might be too drunk as shit at the moment to understand what has been written down here in past 2 pages but I'll still give you tip that I came up with my drunken ass head right now. (shit, i dont understand a dam thing you fools wrote in past 2 pages)


Here it goes: 

You have every right to be mad at the foiling homie, we all have been there in different building processes, some dont like foiling, some dont like painting, some dont like sanding, it depends on person.
Just take a pause at foiling and do the stuff you enjoy the most. Try foiling after 2-3 weeks or more once you have lost your anger and try the foiling again, maybe it will work for you better that time  . If not, wait another week or two and try it again. 

I've been angry as fuck for many stuff in model building and it takes some time to get hang of it. Trust me homie  . I believe in you  . You're cool as fuck guy and I hate to see you quit.


----------



## Esoteric

stole this from elsewhere on the net


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 6 2011, 02:51 PM~20498786
> *Hey Hydrohype, I want to add some more opinion about your foil problem.
> 
> I might be too drunk as shit at the moment to understand what has been written down here in past 2 pages but I'll still give you tip that I came up with my drunken ass head right now. (shit, i dont understand a dam thing you fools wrote in past 2 pages)
> Here it goes:
> 
> You have every right to be mad at the foiling homie, we all have been there in different building processes, some dont like foiling, some dont like painting, some dont like sanding, it depends on person.
> Just take a pause at foiling and do the stuff you enjoy the most. Try foiling after 2-3 weeks or more once you have lost your anger and try the foiling again, maybe it will work for you better that time   . If not, wait another week or two and try it again.
> 
> I've been angry as fuck for many stuff in model building and it takes some time to get hang of it. Trust me homie  . I believe in you  . You're cool as fuck guy and I hate to see you quit.
> *


 (stay away from ugly bitch's until you sober up) dont fuckin wake up with a 
Monster and a marriage certificate.. :uh: 



yea Siim I have trouble with just about all aspects of model construction,
but the one that absolutely makes me rabid every single time is BMF!
I suck at fine brush detail work as well..but i can still visualize myself getting the hang of that someday.. Yea that little voice in my head tells me to get out of 
models all together, every time I try to foil something.. but i am in to deep.
and I have way to many uncompleted cars, for me to be thinking about quiting..
I know I will sneak back for another battle with that foil.. I just dont know when
i will be able to stay in the ring with that fuckin bully.. 
(thanks Siim, even though you wont remember this come tomorrow)


----------



## undead white boy

Fucking mother fucker. WHER THE HELL DO INVISIBLE FUCKING HAIRS COME FROM? and of all fucking clear coats to land on it had to be my tiny ass 57. MOTHER FUCKING SON OF A BITCH


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2011, 05:29 PM~20498691
> *
> DROPPED, LIGHTING AND POSITIONING HAVE BEEN A BITCH..
> BUT EVEN WHEN i CLEARLY SEE WHAT HAS TO BE SHAVED? i DONT MAKE SMOOTH
> SURGICAL CUTS...
> 
> JUST NOW I TOOK WHAT MINI SAID UNDER CONSIDERATION..
> HE CUTS THE FOIL SMALL ENOUGH TO ELIMINATE THE NEED TO CUT ON THE PLASTIC ONCE ITS APPLIED TO THE PART HE'S TRYING TO FOIL..
> SO i WENT AND FOUND bMF WHILE HE WAS KICKIN IT IN MY CABINET...  AND i SUCKER PUNCHED HIS ASS IN THE NOSE... AND THEN i RAN FOR MY LIFE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the thing is, is if your fucking around trying to cut the fil to fit the trim without cutting it after its on the body....... GOOD LUCK BRO! 

your a grown ass man, you should have no problem getting foil bro............quit getting all butt hurt and letting a lil peice of foil whoop your ass.................get at it , try standing on your portch or some shit for better light, most of the time i had to stand in my kitchen and do my foil lol because thats where the best light for me was..... try your bathroom or some shit! 

or better yet, go get yor eyes checked out..... maybe you need a stronger bi focal or some shit :biggrin: then maybe youll be able to see the detal line you need to be cutting lol


just get at it and use your common sense, if it rips the foil, you know not to do that again, and if your leaving marks in the paint, your useing way to much pressure! simple my brother! just get r done!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 6 2011, 07:19 PM~20499255
> *the thing is, is if your fucking around trying to cut the fil to fit the trim without cutting it after its on the body....... GOOD LUCK BRO!
> 
> your a grown ass man, you should have no problem getting foil bro............quit getting all butt hurt and letting a lil peice of foil whoop your ass.................get at it , try standing on your portch or some shit for better light, most of the time i had to stand in my kitchen and do my foil lol because thats where the best light for me was..... try your bathroom or some shit!
> 
> or better yet, go get yor eyes checked out..... maybe you need a stronger bi focal or some shit :biggrin: then maybe youll be able to see the detal line you need to be cutting lol
> just get at it and use your common sense, if it rips the foil, you know not to do that again, and if your leaving marks in the paint, your useing way to much pressure! simple my brother! just get r done!
> *



:werd: Some people have a hard time with it and some pick it up quick and can lay down some nice foil. Look back a couple pages in my build thread. The first build i ever foiled was my 67 Imapala build. Not as hard as it looks.


----------



## Esoteric

if anyone is looking for a 72 GP missing link has a full resin kit on their site


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 6 2011, 07:40 PM~20499403
> *:werd:  Some people have a hard time with it and some pick it up quick and can lay down some nice foil. Look back a couple pages in my build thread. The first build i ever foiled was my 67 Imapala build. Not as hard as it looks.
> *


X2 The first couple times I did it I hated it. Now, while its not perfect, I can still lay it down with no prob and it looks decent.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 6 2011, 05:44 PM~20499043
> *stole this from elsewhere on the net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude thats wild ! Like the rear lights ! You got any more pics of this ?


----------



## Sleepy2368

can anybody tell me who makes this rim, and/or tire.. I don't think they came together but i could be wrong.. the tire has the removable plastic whitewall (the vogue line is painted on by me) I have a couple in my parts box and I can't fuckin remember where I got them :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 6 2011, 07:45 PM~20499814
> *can anybody tell me who makes this rim, and/or tire.. I don't think they came together but i could be wrong.. the tire has the removable plastic whitewall (the vogue line is painted on by me) I have a couple in my parts box and I can't fuckin remember where I got them :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE SPINNER IS THE OLD STYLE PEGASUS HAD , THE SPOKES AND TIRES LOOK LIKE THE 1109'S THE RING LOOKS LIKE IT HAS MORE LAYERS THEN THE NEW STYLE 1109 IT KINDA LOOKS LIKE SOME ONE TO THE 1109 SPOKES AND CUT UP AN OLD STYLE 1113 SPOKE FOR THE RING !


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2011, 05:58 PM~20499873
> *THE   SPINNER   IS  THE   OLD   STYLE  PEGASUS  HAD  ,  THE   SPOKES   AND  TIRES   LOOK   LIKE THE   1109'S   THE  RING   LOOKS  LIKE  IT   HAS  MORE  LAYERS  THEN  THE   NEW  STYLE   1109  IT   KINDA  LOOKS  LIKE  SOME  ONE  TO  THE   1109   SPOKES  AND  CUT   UP  AN  OLD  STYLE  1113  SPOKE    FOR  THE   RING !
> *



Thanks Mini!! I forgot to mention that, it's actually one of the revell wires, cut the spokes off, and sanded the outside until it fit on the inside of the other rim

Since I only have the one rim, I just used it as a mockup for this


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 6 2011, 08:52 PM~20500137
> *Thanks Mini!! I forgot to mention that, it's actually one of the revell wires, cut the spokes off, and sanded the outside until it fit on the inside of the other rim
> 
> Since I only have the one rim, I just used it as a mockup for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So that is a 1109 spoke with a revell lowrider kit wheel ring ! I don't know if i have it in gold but i do have several in the chrome are you in need of set ?


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2011, 08:26 PM~20500576
> *So  that  is  a  1109  spoke  with  a  revell  lowrider  kit  wheel  ring !  I  don't  know  if  i  have  it  in  gold  but  i  do  have  several  in  the  chrome  are you  in  need  of  set  ?
> *



not yet homie, I'm actually going to use a different wheel/tire combo (I think it's called baby moon, but not sure) from the amt '49 merc.. (pics in my build thread :thumbsup: ) but when I start working on some of my old projects i'll hit you up for sure


----------



## phatras

One of the best BMF how to ive seen
http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/16


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man what a week ! The mods haven't put me in time out yet ! We've had some ok weather ! I got some stalker after me and I finished 2 builds in a week hell with in 30 hrs ! And the best part is HEARSE STILL HAS DOUBLE VISION ! 










Anyone care to see more of the new bike it will be posted in my display topic !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2011, 10:29 PM~20501318
> *Man  what  a  week !  The  mods  haven't  put    me  in  time  out  yet  ! We've  had  some  ok  weather ! I  got  some  stalker  after  me  and  I  finished  2  builds  in  a  week  hell  with  in  30 hrs !  And  the  best  part  is    HEARSE  STILL  HAS  DOUBLE  VISION !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  care  to  see  more  of  the new  bike  it  will be  posted  in  my  display  topic !
> *


Lmao... U a foolman... Nice builds


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 6 2011, 09:29 PM~20500940
> *One of the best BMF how to ive seen
> http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/16
> *


 I read it, and took notes... i think that will be real helpful if i want the do the rear 
window of a vw.. but what about when i want to do a whole car? :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+May 6 2011, 04:40 PM~20499403-->
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:  Some people have a hard time with it and some pick it up quick and can lay down some nice foil. Look back a couple pages in my build thread. The first build i ever foiled was my 67 Imapala build. Not as hard as it looks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@May 6 2011, 05:34 PM~20499757
> *X2 The first couple times I did it I hated it. Now, while its not perfect, I can still lay it down with no prob and it looks decent.
> *


 I hate you both!    just kidding.. 
thanks guys...


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 7 2011, 02:17 AM~20501784
> *I read it, and took notes...  i think that will be real helpful if i want the do the rear
> window of a vw.. but what about when i want to do a whole car?  :uh:
> *


It's the very same for the whole car/truck, just without the inside part of the window. Just take your time and try and stay positive while doing it. Try to practice on windows then once you think you have that down, move on to another part of the car and practice on that till you get it down. It might not happen over night bro, but just keep trying and follow that how-too.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2011, 05:41 PM~20499796
> *Dude  thats  wild  !  Like  the  rear    lights !  You  got  any  more  pics  of this  ?
> *


only shot


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2011, 11:29 PM~20501318
> *Man  what  a  week !  The  mods  haven't  put    me  in  time  out  yet  ! We've  had  some  ok  weather ! I  got  some  stalker  after  me  and  I  finished  2  builds  in  a  week  hell  with  in  30 hrs !  And  the  best  part  is    HEARSE  STILL  HAS  DOUBLE  VISION !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  care  to  see  more  of  the new  bike  it  will be  posted  in  my  display  topic !
> *


lookin good! im workin on a 1:24 ss454 truck and 1:25 48 harley panhead lowrider.


----------



## Esoteric

next shop project
http://cs.finescale.com/FSMCS/forums/p/112586/1126584.aspx


----------



## Hydrohype

whass up? to all the sand box atendy's and passer's buy..? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Happy Mothers day, out there to all of your wive's and mothers...
and to all you fella's who want sex change's! :uh: 

But what you might not know is? today is also the 100th birthday of Robert Johnson.
Blues great of the early nineteen hundreds...
Blues is one of the great building blocks of most of all good American Music
country western, jazz. soul. and of course Rock N Roll... 

ask Keith Richards off the Rollin Stones.. or any other iconic Rock Musician...
happy Birthday Mr Johnson... R.I.P.. and Rock On!

Born	May 8, 1911
Hazlehurst, Mississippi, USA
Died	August 16, 1938 (aged 27)
Greenwood, Mississippi, USA
Genres	Delta blues, country blues
Occupations	Musician, Songwriter
Instruments	Guitar, Vocals, Harmonica
Years active	1929–1938
Notable instruments
Gibson L-1


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ever had one of those days where you just want to go to bed and try again tomorrow?  been one of those days today.... had a flat on the new 90 so i went get it fixed. so dude takes the rim off the car , patches up the tire and puts it back on the car, so far , so good. so i pay the man and get in the car to leave, i back out , and i hear a strange sound, as i pull off the whole front corner hits the ground. the idiot moron crossthreaded all 5 lugs and forced them on with the impact. when i turned and hit the gas, the force was great enough to slip them right off the studs. i threw a fit in front of the waiting customers about how incompetent the guy was until they offered to fix everything at no charge and refund the money i already spent. 











and if that wasnt bad enough , i killed the oil pump this evening in the hearse, and ruined the motor on the drive home.... fuck cars, ima ride the bus :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

oh and i ran the numbers on the supposed ''350 olds'' in the new 90 as well, well whadday know, ''0142'' is a casting number for a 307, not a 350... i cant win around here....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 8 2011, 06:31 PM~20510016
> *ever had one of those days where you just want to go to bed and try again tomorrow?    been one of those days today.... had a flat on the new 90 so i went get it fixed. so dude takes the rim off the car , patches up the tire and puts it back on the car, so far , so good. so i pay the man and get in the car to leave, i back out , and i hear a strange sound, as i pull off the whole front corner hits the ground. the idiot moron crossthreaded all 5 lugs and forced them on with the impact. when i turned and hit the gas, the force was great enough to slip them right off the studs. i threw a fit in front of the waiting customers about how incompetent the guy was until they offered to fix everything at no charge and refund the money i already spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if that wasnt bad enough , i killed the oil pump this evening in the hearse, and ruined the motor on the drive home.... fuck cars, ima ride the bus :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


you fucked up by letting them mount your wheels on with a impact gun in the first place i wont let any tire shop near mines if i dont see the shit with a torque stick on it


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 8 2011, 06:36 PM~20510061
> *oh and i ran the numbers on the supposed ''350 olds'' in the new 90 as well, well whadday know, ''0142'' is a casting number for a 307, not a 350... i cant win around here....
> *


whats wrong with a 307 i have that in my hearse


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 8 2011, 06:40 PM~20510086
> *you fucked up by letting them mount your wheels on with a impact gun in the first place i wont let any tire shop near mines if i dont see the shit with a torque stick on it
> *


torque sticks can be as bad as a impact bro. those are a bitch to take care of. one drop and its outta calibration. Its torque wrench or nothing on all my cars and i check the torques myself before they move it


----------



## gseeds

anyone else think that the new MODEL CLASSIFIEDS topic sucks? i really dont think anyone really ever checks it out, it seemed to me that i got alot more response for sales or trades when i could have my own sales topic, besides the models being built here ,alot of the fun of coming to this site for me was to see what the other guys had for sale or trade and reading the comments people would leave, maybe im missing somthing but i still dont really know just what the problem was, but i can say this, since all we got a new leader and the sales tread stopped something seems different in here,just dos'nt fill the same as it was.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 7 2011, 01:29 AM~20501318-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man  what  a  week !  The  mods  haven't  put    me  in  time  out  yet  ! We've  had  some  ok  weather ! I  got  some  stalker  after  me  and  I  finished  2  builds  in  a  week  hell  with  in  30 hrs !  And  the  best  part  is    HEARSE  STILL  HAS  DOUBLE  VISION !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  care  to  see  more  of  the new  bike  it  will be  posted  in  my  display  topic !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Where did that bike come from?? I've been lookin everywhere for a 25th scale crotch rocket, and cant find shit!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gseeds_@May 8 2011, 10:14 PM~20510362
> *anyone else think that the new MODEL CLASSIFIEDS  topic sucks? i really dont think anyone really ever checks it out, it seemed to me that i got alot more response for sales or trades when i could have my own sales topic,  besides the models being built here ,alot of the fun of coming to this site for me was to see what the other guys had for sale or trade and reading the comments people would leave, maybe im missing somthing but i still dont really know just what the problem was, but i can say this, since all we got a new leader and the sales tread stopped something seems different in here,just dos'nt fill the same as it was.
> *



:yes:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 8 2011, 07:32 PM~20510523
> *:wow: Where did that bike come from?? I've been lookin everywhere for a 25th scale crotch rocket, and cant find shit!
> :yes:
> *


HLJ has them or used to i go one from there a long time ago


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2011, 06:47 PM~20510139
> *whats wrong with a 307 i have that in my hearse
> *


Just like the chev 305 the cams are known to go bad prematurely . Not only that but one of the main reasons I swapped with dude was because he said over and over how much he spent replacing the 307 with the 350 .... When I called his to ask what was up it told me "it's your problem now" :uh: I wasn't even pissed until that comment , I just wanted clarifaction so wheni have to buy parts for it I get them for the correct motor . It runs like a champ , but I hate being misled ... 



> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2011, 07:14 PM~20510362
> *anyone else think that the new MODEL CLASSIFIEDS  topic sucks? i really dont think anyone really ever checks it out, it seemed to me that i got alot more response for sales or trades when i could have my own sales topic,  besides the models being built here ,alot of the fun of coming to this site for me was to see what the other guys had for sale or trade and reading the comments people would leave, maybe im missing somthing but i still dont really know just what the problem was, but i can say this, since all we got a new leader and the sales tread stopped something seems different in here,just dos'nt fill the same as it was.
> *


Yep I loved sale topics , itwas how I swelled my collection this past year so well....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 8 2011, 09:32 PM~20510523
> *:wow: Where did that bike come from?? I've been lookin everywhere for a 25th scale crotch rocket, and cant find shit!
> :yes:
> *


http://compare.ebay.com/like/190520229295?...4=263602_309572

Keywords for a search: Heller 1:24


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cleaned up the motor in the cut today


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 8 2011, 07:43 PM~20510632
> *Just like the chev 305 the cams are known to go bad prematurely . Not only that but one of the main reasons I swapped with dude was because he said over and over how much he spent replacing the 307 with the 350 .... When I called his to ask what was up it told me "it's your problem now" :uh: I wasn't even pissed until that comment , I just wanted clarifaction so wheni have to buy parts for it I get them for the correct motor . It runs like a champ , but I hate being misled ...
> *


oh is see. i havent had any issues with mine yet knock on wood. Is it the olds block or the chevy block?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

^^^ that was without the steam washer btw..best i could do.til next week


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2011, 06:47 PM~20510139
> *whats wrong with a 307 i have that in my hearse
> *



my olds 



























has a 307!

runs like a champ! 

can be a pain in the ass to find parts for when something goes wrong though!

and the bullshit cross over exhaust pipes gunna suck when it starts to leak cause no one makes gaskets for that anymore!!


----------



## undead white boy

nice its got a major leak from the headers to the heads the garage quoted over 500 bucks and about a day and a half of work :0 . the requirements are to disconnect the engine from the mounts and lift it till they can reach to replace the gaskets


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2011, 10:29 PM~20510991
> *nice its got a major leak from the headers to the heads the garage quoted over 500 bucks and about a day and a half of work :0 . the requirements are to disconnect the engine from the mounts and lift it till they can reach to replace the gaskets
> *


ouch... mines got a small leak in it but sounds and runs damn good


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 8 2011, 08:31 PM~20511005
> *ouch... mines got a small leak in it but sounds and runs damn good
> *


yup lol i kinda like the ticking sounds though but smog will fail me asap if it was tested right now. It runs good but ever since i busted the carbon build up that was done when the car did 55 on the freeway it seems to loose some power when its warmed up. But im thinking that the cause of the blown gaskets and power loss is a restricted exhaust so thats 200 for duals from headers back.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2011, 11:29 PM~20510991
> *nice its got a major leak from the headers to the heads the garage quoted over 500 bucks and about a day and a half of work :0 . the requirements are to disconnect the engine from the mounts and lift it till they can reach to replace the gaskets
> *



Can't do the work yourself U.T.I grad? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 8 2011, 08:36 PM~20511045
> *Can't do the work yourself U.T.I grad? :biggrin:
> *



lol no picker or torque wrench if i had em id do that shit myself lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im gonna be getting duals soon as well... hopefully doesnt cost an arm & a leg and i can do it myself


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 8 2011, 11:41 PM~20511090
> *im gonna be getting duals soon as well... hopefully doesnt cost an arm & a leg and i can do it myself
> *


Unless that cutty came with true duals from the factory (most likely didn't) you will need the crossover brace that has the notch cut out on it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2011, 11:37 PM~20511058
> *lol no picker or torque wrench if i had em id do that shit myself lol
> *


Didn't get your Snap-On tools upon graduation?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 8 2011, 10:48 PM~20511150
> *Unless that cutty came with true duals from the factory (most likely didn't) you will need the crossover brace that has the notch cut out on it.
> *


nope


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2011, 12:05 AM~20511285
> *nope
> *


You can either modify your single "hump" exhaust crossmember or buy a dual one. Or possibly swipe one off a SS Monte.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 8 2011, 09:10 PM~20511338
> *You can either modify your single "hump" exhaust crossmember or buy a dual one. Or possibly swipe one off a SS Monte.
> *


Postons should sell one for true duals....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 9 2011, 12:13 AM~20511363
> *Postons should sell one for true duals....
> *


G-force sells them too. $200 Complete bolt on. Depends on what trans is in his car.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 8 2011, 11:14 PM~20511378
> *G-force sells them too. $200 Complete bolt on. Depends on what trans is in his car.
> *


...i'll find one at the yard with duals for all of that.


----------



## Hydrohype

Just another reminder for the wagon train buildoff?
ONLY THOSE WHO HAVE COMPLETED WAGONS BY THE NEW DEAD LINE (JUNE 1ST)
WILL BE ABLE TO VOTE ON THE WINNERS..
NO COMPLETION? NO VOTE? 
VOTING IS MANDATORY FOR ANY PARTICIPANT WITH A COMPLETED WAGON..


WE HAVE A NEW COMPLETION.. :biggrin: A NICE 56 CHEVY BY CANDILOVE..


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 8 2011, 08:57 PM~20511220
> *Didn't get your Snap-On tools upon graduation?
> *


yes but i got the full metric only set which took up all my grad points. the picker was like 350 student discount and the torque wrench was like 1.5 grad points. im waiting on some payments that people owe then i'll get a torque wrench that only costs 75 at sears


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 8 2011, 10:48 PM~20510688
> *http://compare.ebay.com/like/190520229295?...4=263602_309572
> 
> Keywords for a search: Heller 1:24
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I swear, Im just going straight to you T if I ever need to find something. You pop out of the woodwork with links. :thumbsup: Thanks bro. I got one on the way now!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 9 2011, 05:42 AM~20512540
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I swear, Im just going straight to you T if I ever need to find something. You pop out of the woodwork with links.  :thumbsup: Thanks bro. I got one on the way now!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2011, 10:14 PM~20510362
> *anyone else think that the new MODEL CLASSIFIEDS  topic sucks? i really dont think anyone really ever checks it out, it seemed to me that i got alot more response for sales or trades when i could have my own sales topic,  besides the models being built here ,alot of the fun of coming to this site for me was to see what the other guys had for sale or trade and reading the comments people would leave, maybe im missing somthing but i still dont really know just what the problem was, but i can say this, since all we got a new leader and the sales tread stopped something seems different in here,just dos'nt fill the same as it was.
> *


anyone else ??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2011, 09:14 PM~20510362
> *anyone else think that the new MODEL CLASSIFIEDS  topic sucks? i really dont think anyone really ever checks it out, it seemed to me that i got alot more response for sales or trades when i could have my own sales topic,  besides the models being built here ,alot of the fun of coming to this site for me was to see what the other guys had for sale or trade and reading the comments people would leave, maybe im missing somthing but i still dont really know just what the problem was, but i can say this, since all we got a new leader and the sales tread stopped something seems different in here,just dos'nt fill the same as it was.
> *


 :yes: agreed!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

ahhh,, Morning coffee, a quick browse around the sight.. and a pause in the sandbox..

Hey what the deal with every body on facebook taking pictures of food?
I think Big was the first person i seen do that.. Now everybody is snapping pictures 
of there dinner plate? i guess its better to see it before it goes in? 
as appose to when it comes out.. :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lmao!! Whatitdo Cuzzin Markie?! I think you'll dig what I'll have to show you at the end of the week; NO **** of course!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 9 2011, 07:02 AM~20512947
> *anyone else ??
> *


I agree with you. I dont see what it changed on here, just seems like somebody had some new power and couldnt wait to use it.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 9 2011, 08:14 AM~20513352
> *Lmao!! Whatitdo Cuzzin Markie?! I think you'll dig what I'll have to show you at the end of the week; NO **** of course!
> *


 i love hearing that kind of news... you da man T!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i got a 59 elcamino kit today in the mail...
i was looking threw it and was wondering why on the chrome tree. The valve covers say "CADILLAC" on it? lol


----------



## Tonioseven

The drag engine is a supercharged Caddy engine.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 9 2011, 11:50 AM~20514688
> *The drag engine is a supercharged Caddy engine.
> *


 :0 learned something new! thanx tone. probably would of helped since i dont read shit on the box or instructions... :uh:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2011, 01:56 PM~20514716
> *:0  learned something new! thanx tone. probably would of helped since i dont read shit on the box or instructions...  :uh:
> *


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2011, 12:56 PM~20514716
> *:0  learned something new! thanx tone. probably would of helped since i dont read shit on the box or instructions...  :uh:
> *


Instructions?? Instructions are for suckers..


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

anyone have any connections or know where i can get hooked up with getting some photo ecthing done?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 9 2011, 06:40 PM~20516072
> *anyone have any connections or know where i can get hooked up with getting some photo ecthing done?
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 9 2011, 05:40 PM~20516072
> *anyone have any connections or know where i can get hooked up with getting some photo ecthing done?
> *


im trying to get a sheet of backing plates made..im not asking for a free hook up :happysad: im just asking if you know any where that will do it or if you know someone who has had some work done that can point me in the right direction..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 9 2011, 05:16 PM~20516288
> *im trying to get a sheet of backing plates made..im not asking for a free hook up :happysad:  im just asking if you know any where that will do it or if you know someone who has had some work done that can point me in the right direction..
> *


I talked to a guy from russia a while back about making me some photo etch parts, for a 2inch x 2 inch plate with 10 sets of 1:24 brass knuckles he wanted 150.00 USD

Ihavent found anyone else that will do it to order


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 9 2011, 06:21 PM~20516321
> *I talked to a guy from russia a while back about making me some photo etch parts, for a 2inch x 2 inch plate with 10 sets of 1:24 brass knuckles he wanted 150.00 USD
> 
> Ihavent found anyone else that will do it to order
> *


pm me the info if you still have it.  ...lol..hold on...2"x2" for 150 bucks?? :happysad: WTF.....DUDE THATS FUCKIN INSANE :run:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 9 2011, 08:08 PM~20517074
> *pm me the info if you still have it.  ...lol..hold on...2"x2" for 150 bucks?? :happysad: WTF.....DUDE THATS FUCKIN INSANE :run:
> *


yo! you get my fb messaage?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2011, 08:11 PM~20517096
> *yo! you get my fb messaage?
> *


nope! ill go check it out.. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

what are some online stores that you guys buy model stuff from?

aside from scaledreams and ebay, hobbylinkjapan,hiroboy, etc.

I got a couple prepaid visa/mastercards and im lookin to grab a few kits/detail stuff, resins, etc.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 9 2011, 09:43 PM~20517359
> *what are some online stores that you guys buy model stuff from?
> 
> aside from scaledreams and ebay, hobbylinkjapan,hiroboy, etc.
> 
> I got a couple prepaid visa/mastercards and im lookin to grab a few kits/detail stuff, resins, etc.
> *


Jimnohio.com


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 9 2011, 06:43 PM~20517359
> *what are some online stores that you guys buy model stuff from?
> 
> aside from scaledreams and ebay, hobbylinkjapan,hiroboy, etc.
> 
> I got a couple prepaid visa/mastercards and im lookin to grab a few kits/detail stuff, resins, etc.
> *


modelhaus.com and perrysresin.com for resin kits..... R&R also, but i only bought from them on ebay so i dont know the web addy?! R&R.com?! LOL :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so who else knew that a regal kit was released in nascar form? i sure as hell didnt... comes with the flat hood, and 83 front end... im sure there are more goods on it but those two are all i know of..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2011, 07:38 PM~20517875
> *so who else knew that a regal kit was released in nascar form? i sure as hell didnt... comes with the flat hood, and 83 front end... im sure there are more goods on it but those two are all i know of..
> *


pics?! is this the mountain dew car?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope, UNO.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

however, i did find the mt dew one you were talking about on the net too


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2011, 10:44 PM~20517947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




what scale is the grand nash and the donk kit? 1/25 scale?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 9 2011, 07:47 PM~20517978
> *what scale is the grand nash and the donk kit? 1/25 scale?
> *


theyre all 1/24


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 9 2011, 10:48 PM~20517995
> *theyre all 1/24
> *



that shit might work then with a front end swap and alil work on the head lights maybe?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup! but why.. lol personally i hate the 81-83 front ends


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2011, 10:52 PM~20518042
> *yup! but why.. lol personally i hate the 81-83 front ends
> *





somethin different!  not something you see everyday!


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 9 2011, 08:08 PM~20518217
> *
> *


weird to see ya here :0


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 9 2011, 05:21 PM~20516321
> *I talked to a guy from russia a while back about making me some photo etch parts, for a 2inch x 2 inch plate with 10 sets of 1:24 brass knuckles he wanted 150.00 USD
> 
> Ihavent found anyone else that will do it to order
> *


Thats about the norm... PE is not cheap to do. Gary K had a huge sheet on display at east.. He did all the artwork himself and it was still uber expensive. You figure they have to do a cad drawing, do a negative, then impose the neg onto the metal sheet, then etch the metal sheet.. So its a bit of work to do.. There is a few companies in china that will do it cheaper However its like most everything the more you buy the cheaper it gets per item.. Usually the sheet the etcher does is pretty big so squeezing in as much as you can into that area is key..


----------



## richphotos

http://www.micromark.com/Micro-Mark-Pro-Et...ystem,8346.html


----------



## phatras

The sheets Gary Had on display..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2011, 10:52 PM~20518042
> *yup! but why.. lol personally i hate the 81-83 front ends
> *


Uh. Whats the difference between an 83 regal and a 87 regal front end?
:dunno:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

81-83








84-87 ( mmmmm :cheesy: :biggrin: )


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sorry i couldnt make the GN any bigger.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 9 2011, 11:28 PM~20518437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sheets Gary Had on display..
> *




if that shiot 150 bucks for a 2''x2'' square, this dude dropped a couple thousand for that shit right there! :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

what it doo fellas checking inn , everyone is putting down some clean work  soon fellas soon :biggrin: man im itching to use my rattle cans again :happysad:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 9 2011, 10:10 PM~20518934
> *if that shiot 150 bucks for a 2''x2'' square, this dude dropped a couple thousand for that shit right there! :wow:
> *


ding ding.. yup..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 10 2011, 12:07 AM~20518896
> *81-83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 84-87 ( mmmmm  :cheesy:  :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:twak: Forgot about the corner light change and grille. Not much of a difference in my opinion.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 10 2011, 12:07 AM~20518888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 10 2011, 12:22 AM~20519069
> *ding ding.. yup..
> *




i love this hobby, but seriouslly....... if i had a couple g's just to spend, i can think of a million other things to spend it on then some PE JMO tho!



thats fuckin nuts!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 9 2011, 09:07 PM~20518888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMMFAO


----------



## BODINE

not model but here u go ....




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=32


offers ?/???????


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2011, 09:17 PM~20519010
> *what it doo fellas  checking inn , everyone is putting down some clean work      soon fellas soon  :biggrin:  man im itching to use my rattle cans again  :happysad:
> *


does anybody know this guy? :uh: 

























































































ha ha ha.... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2011, 09:38 PM~20517875
> *so who else knew that a regal kit was released in nascar form? i sure as hell didnt... comes with the flat hood, and 83 front end... im sure there are more goods on it but those two are all i know of..
> *


I had one _years_ ago but never built it. Now I wish I would've kept it. Oh well. :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

This video was not intended to hurt anyones feelings or piss anyone off... It was done in fun. If you are offended, please stop watching immediately... Thanks


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2011, 03:04 PM~20522875
> *
> 
> 
> This video was not intended to hurt anyones feelings or piss anyone off... It was done in fun. If you are offended, please stop watching immediately... Thanks
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+May 9 2011, 10:38 PM~20517875-->
> 
> 
> 
> so who else knew that a regal kit was released in nascar form? i sure as hell didnt... comes with the flat hood, and 83 front end... im sure there are more goods on it but those two are all i know of..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@May 9 2011, 10:50 PM~20518026
> *that shit might work then with a front end swap and alil work on the head lights maybe?
> *



I believe those are the kits Gil is using on his conversion.


----------



## BiggC

LMAO He said "my name is Phat trany" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 10 2011, 12:17 PM~20522962
> *LMAO He said "my name is Phat trany"    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2011, 02:18 PM~20522973
> *:biggrin:
> *


That thing cracks me up when it doesn't say it how it should be said.


----------



## darkside customs

yea its funny how that shit works on that site.... I had to re word things in order to get things to sound halfway decent...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123




----------



## 408models

SAW THIS KIT OUT TOO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2011, 04:38 PM~20517875
> *so who else knew that a regal kit was released in nascar form? i sure as hell didnt... comes with the flat hood, and 83 front end... im sure there are more goods on it but those two are all i know of..
> *


you weren't born yet back then :biggrin: they got chrome bumpers but the marker lights have what look like a plate screwed over them and same for the headlights.... hood works tho


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2011, 01:32 PM~20523488
> *you weren't born yet back then  :biggrin: they got chrome bumpers but the marker lights have what look like a plate screwed over them and same for the headlights.... hood works tho
> *


:yessad: same with the thunderbird kits from that era ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2011, 02:04 PM~20522875
> *
> 
> 
> This video was not intended to hurt anyones feelings or piss anyone off... It was done in fun. If you are offended, please stop watching immediately... Thanks
> *


lmfao.....great shit!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 10 2011, 03:23 PM~20523432
> *SAW THIS KIT OUT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: i need one of these..i used to have one. :biggrin: a real 1:1


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2011, 12:04 PM~20522875
> *
> 
> 
> This video was not intended to hurt anyones feelings or piss anyone off... It was done in fun. If you are offended, please stop watching immediately... Thanks
> *


 I swear if I start doing any of those? I will become addicted..
the fuckin nonchalant way they use cuss words, and then mis-pronounce them
and there little hand movements that comes way to late after they speak?
( like voice over's in old kung fu movies) ho my God that shit cracks me up!
I love it...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2011, 03:04 PM~20522875
> *
> 
> 
> This video was not intended to hurt anyones feelings or piss anyone off... It was done in fun. If you are offended, please stop watching immediately... Thanks
> *





Again I make layitow history lol........ and I didn't have to shit to get there lol and how the Fuck did I end up in the same sentence as KB? That's an insult in itself! BITCH! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

ordered forever black to hell with scrubbing my fucking tires with wesleys


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone collect sports memorabilia?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

shit man i just wanted to have some backin plates made... :happysad: i didnt know the shit was that expensive.... :wow: thats is just wrong.....  so maybe ill try an make my own.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2011, 02:04 PM~20522875
> *
> 
> 
> This video was not intended to hurt anyones feelings or piss anyone off... It was done in fun. If you are offended, please stop watching immediately... Thanks
> *


LOL! way funny ! I need to buy some points so i can do some more !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

friend of mines


----------



## [email protected]

78 on roids! i wanna build one lol.............anyone got a promo? lol


----------



## Esoteric

god damm i cant wait to build a dimmer for my dremel


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I stayed up all night and got my Wagon build off finished !


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 10 2011, 11:27 PM~20527375
> *god damm i cant wait to build a dimmer for my dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They sell them in stores. Dont think they are that expensive. 

I also dont see the point of using the dremel to polish. Seems like a big risk for such a small reward. The risk of burning through is huge and the process only saves you a few minutes if that. The finish isn't any better then someone can do by hand.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 11 2011, 07:21 AM~20528690
> *They sell them in stores. Dont think they are that expensive.
> 
> I also dont see the point of using the dremel to polish. Seems like a big risk for such a small reward. The risk of burning through is huge and the process only saves you a few minutes if that. The finish isn't any better then someone can do by hand.
> *


i get bad hand cramps working on my models, shit sucks


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 11 2011, 09:12 AM~20528942
> *i get bad hand cramps working on my models, shit sucks
> *


Yea that sucks. That should help you then. I found a bunch of howtos on adding the speed control. Looks to be an easy add on. Good luck on it and keep us updated on how it works for you.


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 12 2011, 12:04 AM~20528582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Mini all the wagons you build do you just cut up alternomad's ??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 11 2011, 12:03 PM~20529572
> *Hey Mini all the wagons you build do you just cut up alternomad's ??
> *


I use the Alter Nomad on the newer style rounded cars and for the older style boxie kinds i use the Revell 66 chevelle or the AMT 65 chevelle wagon roof !

Now my hearse's i use the JoHan 66 caddy Ambulance bodies !

Hare's what i have gotten built in the last month !










It seems that once i start wipe n out quick builds i get the flow ! Maybe all the big projects get me burnt out and fluster and makes me not able to get anything done ! But it does feel great to be building again even if they aren't show stoppers atleast i'm still building better then Hearse and Mchuggin !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Eh I work too much to get anythig done these days .... Hell te model table is buried under a bunch of shit right now too....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 11 2011, 12:42 PM~20529758
> *Eh I work too much to get anythig done these days .... Hell te model table is buried under a bunch of shit right now too....
> *


Where you at ?


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 01:39 PM~20529740
> *I  use  the  Alter Nomad  on  the  newer    style  rounded  cars  and  for  the  older  style  boxie  kinds  i  use  the  Revell  66  chevelle  or  the  AMT  65  chevelle  wagon  roof  !
> 
> Now  my  hearse's  i  use  the  JoHan  66  caddy  Ambulance bodies !
> 
> Hare's  what  i  have  gotten  built  in the  last  month  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It  seems  that  once  i  start    wipe n  out  quick  builds  i  get  the  flow !  Maybe  all the  big  projects  get  me  burnt  out  and  fluster and  makes  me  not  able  to get  anything  done !  But  it  does feel  great  to  be  building  again even  if they  aren't  show  stoppers  atleast  i'm  still  building  better  then  Hearse  and  Mchuggin  !
> *


thats what im doing,quick builds just to keep me in tune, wagon looks bad ass !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 11 2011, 12:47 PM~20529784
> *thats what im doing,quick builds just to keep me in tune, wagon looks bad ass !!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Seeds but i can't get the lighting right today for nothing ! It's either the color of the car or my camera cause my lights haven't changed in my room or over the bench ! I'm going to get some side pics in a few !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 10:39 AM~20529740
> *I  use  the  Alter Nomad  on  the  newer    style  rounded  cars  and  for  the  older  style  boxie  kinds  i  use  the  Revell  66  chevelle  or  the  AMT  65  chevelle  wagon  roof  !
> 
> Now  my  hearse's  i  use  the  JoHan  66  caddy  Ambulance bodies !
> 
> Hare's  what  i  have  gotten  built  in the  last  month  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It  seems  that  once  i  start    wipe n  out  quick  builds  i  get  the  flow !  Maybe  all the  big  projects  get  me  burnt  out  and  fluster and  makes  me  not  able  to get  anything  done !  But  it  does feel  great  to  be  building  again even  if they  aren't  show  stoppers  atleast  i'm  still  building  better  then  Hearse  and  Mchuggin  !
> *


 okay Gunny, these do look good.. I know your into all things automotive?
But i would like to see you complete a couple more lo's lo's now... get on those uptop's you started experimenting with.. finish your 70, the 67.68.. maybe build a 
bomb? or another 58? hook that shit up JACKWAGON!


----------



## OFDatTX

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/2319042420.html









:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

old ass picture is old


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 11 2011, 04:00 PM~20531035
> *okay Gunny, these do look good.. I know your into all things automotive?
> But i would like to see you complete a couple more lo's lo's now... get on those uptop's you started experimenting with.. finish your 70, the 67.68.. maybe build a
> bomb?  or another 58? hook that shit up JACKWAGON!
> *


Awaiting some items from Tx ! 

I wish i had another 68 impala to work on !

Not a 58 fan so i don't even have 1 in my collection ! 

Markie after June 6th Im going to get your Linc in the shop and start all over !


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 12 2011, 03:39 AM~20529740-->
> 
> 
> 
> I  use   the  Alter Nomad  on  the  newer    style   rounded  cars   and  for  the   older  style   boxie   kinds  i   use  the   Revell  66  chevelle   or  the   AMT   65  chevelle  wagon   roof  !
> 
> Now   my   hearse's  i   use  the  JoHan  66  caddy   Ambulance bodies !
> 
> Hare's   what  i  have  gotten  built  in the   last  month  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It  seems   that   once  i   start    wipe n  out   quick   builds   i  get   the  flow !  Maybe   all the   big   projects   get   me   burnt  out   and  fluster and  makes  me  not  able  to get  anything  done !  But   it   does feel  great  to  be  building  again even   if they   aren't   show  stoppers   atleast   i'm   still  building   better   then  Hearse  and  Mchuggin  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mini, reason i asked is id like to build a 94 impala wagon as i have an alternomad.
> could you please possibly post up a link of some pics were and how to cut.
> 
> some good advice from you there too quick simple builds are the go for sure.
> 
> Bike and wagon look killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@May 12 2011, 03:57 AM~20529823
> *i  can't   get   the  lighting   right   today  for  nothing !   It's  either  the  color   of the  car   or  my   camera  cause   my  lights  haven't  changed   in  my  room  or  over  the bench !   I'm  going to   get   some  side   pics  in  a few !
> *


Have you tried a clutter free white backgound,no expert just sayin.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20531713
> *Thanks Mini, reason i asked is id like to build a 94 impala wagon as i have an alternomad.
> could you please  possibly post up a link of some pics were and how to cut.
> 
> some good advice from you there too quick simple builds are the go for sure.
> 
> Bike and wagon look killer
> Have you tried a clutter free white backgound,no expert just sayin.
> *


Did you ever get to see this one Damaged?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Damaged

Cool thanks for pics Mini



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 12 2011, 09:21 AM~20532009-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did  you  ever  get to  see  this  one  Damaged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, cant say ive seen this one,looks cool.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@May 12 2011, 09:22 AM~20532015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this 2 dr version better than the 4dr,do you have any pics of where you dissected the 94 and alternomad ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 11 2011, 06:35 PM~20532088
> *Cool thanks for pics Mini
> Nah, cant say ive seen this one,looks cool.
> i like this 2 dr version better than the 4dr,do you have any pics of where you dissected the 94 and alternomad ?
> *


Yes sir ! You want them posted in your topic or in a pm !


----------



## Damaged

Excellent,pm will be cool thanks


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Tonioseven

Speed control parts, I presume?!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 05:11 PM~20532324
> *Speed control parts, I presume?!
> *


   Bossolani sent me the parts list and what tool to get i dont have the money for the tool hes talking about but ill make do with the harbor freight bullshit


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 07:21 PM~20532009
> *Did  you  ever  get to  see  this  one  Damaged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




dave...............what are these wheels from?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2011, 05:23 PM~20532387
> *dave...............what are these wheels from?
> *


Looks like they came from another car of some sorts.... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2011, 08:37 PM~20532486
> *Looks like they came from another car of some sorts.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: you fuckin retard! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2011, 05:46 PM~20532530
> *:biggrin:  you fuckin retard!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 11 2011, 07:22 PM~20532379
> *    Bossolani sent me the parts list and what tool to get i dont have the money for the tool hes talking about but ill make do with the harbor freight bullshit
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

el maldito


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

looks chingon bro


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 06:04 PM~20532656
> *
> *


fucking box worked great now i have to find that polishing bit


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 11 2011, 11:44 PM~20534681
> *fucking box worked great now i have to find that polishing bit
> *


Check Sears or K-Mart's tool section.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 09:52 PM~20534738
> *Check Sears or K-Mart's tool section.
> *


 i bought a sampler kit for 12 on ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...T#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 11 2011, 11:58 PM~20534799
> *i bought a sampler kit for 12 on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...T#ht_500wt_1156
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 10:06 PM~20534868
> *:thumbsup:
> *


lmk if you wanna do it the whole box set up was 20 bucks and took me 15 minutes to make.


vacuum tank is another story i hope i get that fucker working before next week


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 12 2011, 12:10 AM~20534897
> *lmk if you wanna do it the whole box set up was 20 bucks and took me 15 minutes to make.vacuum tank is another story i hope i get that fucker working before next week
> *


I'll see how your setup works for a minute then go from there.


----------



## mademan

Just scored a mint sealed MPC 77 chevette on e-gay!! been lookin for one for a while now.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 11 2011, 10:54 PM~20535168
> *Just scored a mint sealed MPC 77 chevette on e-gay!! been lookin for one for a while now.
> *


how much?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 11 2011, 11:58 PM~20535188
> *how much?
> *


50 shipped

also just grabbed up a NOS dual purge kit for the 1:1 nova :biggrin: got a 150hp 10lb kit, andd carb plate etc. commin in the mail this week.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 11 2011, 10:58 PM~20535189
> *50 shipped
> 
> also just grabbed up a NOS dual purge kit for the 1:1 nova  :biggrin:  got a 150hp 10lb kit, andd carb plate etc. commin in the mail this week.
> *



nice :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 12 2011, 12:54 AM~20535168
> *Just scored a mint sealed MPC 77 chevette on e-gay!! been lookin for one for a while now.
> *


    I remember build one when I was a kid.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 12 2011, 12:03 AM~20535203
> *     I remember build one when I was a kid.
> *


im gonna build it like my old 1:1..... with a 350 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 03:20 PM~20531599
> *Awaiting  some  items  from  Tx !
> 
> I  wish  i  had  another  68  impala  to  work  on  !
> 
> Not a  58  fan    so  i  don't  even  have  1  in  my  collection !
> 
> Markie    after  June  6th  Im  going  to  get    your  Linc  in the  shop  and  start  all  over !
> *


 way cool...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 12 2011, 01:04 AM~20535208
> *im gonna build it like my old 1:1..... with a 350 :biggrin:
> *


Dayum!! :0


----------



## Esoteric

damm this shitty i had a homie go through the same shit with models when we were kids, not because of it being satanic but him building lowriders would make him a gangbanger so she threw all his models out and sold the lowrider bike his father gave him, even after my mom told her it was a bad idea. for a while he would come to my crib and build lolos from my stash after a while she grounded him for everytime he wasnt home right after school cause his lil bro would snitch. he grew up resenting his mom and brother to this day he still refuses to let it go and tells people her and his bro are dead. i saw her 2 or 3 years ago and she said she did it at the time to protect him but she didnt think it would lead to what happened, as far as i know she still hasnt met her grandkids.

http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?574737...eroes-of-Shadow.


my mom was cool about the models the only time i couldnt build was when my grades went bad but even then she still supported what i did.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 12 2011, 01:04 AM~20535714
> *damm this shitty i had a homie go through the same shit with models when we were kids, not because of it being satanic but him building lowriders would make him a gangbanger so she threw all his models out and sold the lowrider bike his father gave him, even after my mom told her it was a bad idea. for a while he would come to my crib and build lolos from my stash after a while she grounded him for everytime he wasnt home right after school cause his lil bro would snitch. he grew up resenting his mom and brother to this day he still refuses to let it go and tells people her and his bro are dead. i saw her 2 or 3 years ago and she said she did it at the time to protect him but she didnt think it would lead to what happened, as far as i know she still hasnt met her grandkids.
> 
> http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?574737...eroes-of-Shadow.
> my mom was cool about the models the only time i couldnt build was when my grades went bad but even then she still supported what i did.
> *


For real, she most likely saved his nerdy ass a beat down or 2 , a grand on some fantasy dragon books ? :roflmao: dude needs a real hobby , and probably a girlfriend.....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 11 2011, 08:34 PM~20534569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el maldito
> *


 :0 ready for dippin???


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 12 2011, 07:46 AM~20536643
> *For real, she most likely saved his nerdy ass a beat down or 2 , a grand on some fantasy dragon books ? :roflmao:  dude needs a real hobby , and probably a girlfriend.....
> *


 :uh: a hobby is a hobby doesnt matter what it is


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 11 2011, 09:34 PM~20534569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el maldito
> *


bitch is bad!! i cant wait for my trey to be in this stage!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 12 2011, 01:04 AM~20535714
> *damm this shitty i had a homie go through the same shit with models when we were kids, not because of it being satanic but him building lowriders would make him a gangbanger so she threw all his models out and sold the lowrider bike his father gave him, even after my mom told her it was a bad idea. for a while he would come to my crib and build lolos from my stash after a while she grounded him for everytime he wasnt home right after school cause his lil bro would snitch. he grew up resenting his mom and brother to this day he still refuses to let it go and tells people her and his bro are dead. i saw her 2 or 3 years ago and she said she did it at the time to protect him but she didnt think it would lead to what happened, as far as i know she still hasnt met her grandkids.
> 
> http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?574737...eroes-of-Shadow.
> my mom was cool about the models the only time i couldnt build was when my grades went bad but even then she still supported what i did.
> *


 WOW ESO THATS A COLD STORY.. IN BOTH CASE'S i THINK THE PARENTAL UNIT
IS GUILTY OF STUNTING THE SON'S GROWTH,, WHILE UNDERMINING THE KIDS 
ABILITY TO THINK FOR THEMSELVES, AND BECOME THERE OWN PERSON..


----------



## TINGOS

FTW,MONEY CANT BUY YOU HAPPINESS.IM GLAD WE HAVE LAYITLOW TO TAKE YO MIND OFF PERSONAL SHIT.YO ***** TINGOS IS GOING THROUGH SOME THANGS RIGHT NOW.MODELS TAKE ME BACK TO HAPPY TIME IN MY LIFE,CAUSE RIGHT NOW IS NOT SO GOOD FO A ***** NAMED TINGOS.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 12 2011, 01:32 PM~20538736
> *FTW,MONEY CANT BUY YOU HAPPINESS.IM GLAD WE HAVE LAYITLOW TO TAKE YO MIND OFF PERSONAL SHIT.YO ***** TINGOS IS GOING THROUGH SOME THANGS RIGHT NOW.MODELS TAKE ME BACK TO HAPPY TIME IN MY LIFE,CAUSE RIGHT NOW IS NOT SO GOOD FO A ***** NAMED TINGOS.
> *


 that's why I escape hear all the time... real life is a motha, sum of a bish..
hang in there homie.. calculate your move's carefully, so you dont make things 
worse...
(example) I will be driving down the road, thinking about how bad things are in my 
life, and then i will do something stupid, like run a yellow light and get caught by
a traffic camera..

opp's things just got worse, than they were a few seconds ago... :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 12 2011, 02:22 PM~20539106
> *that's why I escape hear all the time...  real life is a motha, sum of a bish..
> hang in there homie.. calculate your move's carefully, so you dont make things
> worse...
> (example) I will be driving down the road, thinking about how bad things are in my
> life, and then i will do something stupid, like run a yellow light and get caught by
> a traffic camera..
> 
> opp's things just got worse, than they were a few seconds ago... :wow:
> *


i go for drives or bike rides


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 12 2011, 06:31 PM~20540837
> *
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol, my buddy is outdoors.. they will be ready in about 10 more month's...


----------



## Esoteric

best tool ever shit worked on everything we plugged into it :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

Z2qyRUTDBeg&feature

:biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 12 2011, 07:28 PM~20541271
> *best tool ever shit worked on everything we plugged into it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is it?


----------



## darkside customs

THIS VIDEO WAS DONE IN FUN, NOT INTENDED TO HURT ANYONES FEELINGS OR UPSET ANYONE.... IM WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO MAKE ONE ABOUT MY ASS... LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 12 2011, 10:24 PM~20541735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS VIDEO WAS DONE IN FUN, NOT INTENDED TO HURT ANYONES FEELINGS OR UPSET ANYONE.... IM WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO MAKE ONE ABOUT MY ASS... LOL
> *


LOVE IT !


----------



## mademan

thats fuckin funny!!! hahaha


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 12 2011, 08:04 PM~20541553
> *what is it?
> *


dimmer box to slow down dremels


----------



## BODINE

uhhh on wall in bathroom at work :uh:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

masterpeices cc. link please


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 13 2011, 02:56 AM~20543654
> *masterpeices cc. link please
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=250603&hl=


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 12 2011, 08:26 PM~20541762
> *LOVE  IT  !
> *


i could build better then undead anyways


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 13 2011, 09:24 AM~20543548
> *uhhh on wall in bathroom at work  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That reminded me this one :biggrin: :


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 13 2011, 07:24 AM~20544562
> *i could build better then undead anyways
> *


Buying other peoples builds and changin the wheels don't count as building it yourself :roflmao:


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2011, 09:09 AM~20544779
> *Buying other peoples builds and changin the wheels don't count as building it yourself :roflmao:
> *


RIGHT :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 13 2011, 09:24 AM~20545167
> *RIGHT  :uh:
> *


:dunno: am I not right ?


----------



## crxlowrider

hearse i was agreeing with you... i had a feeling i worded that wrong... mclovin can't build anything worth a damn he has to BUY something a mod it and try calling it HIS

i'm going to catch hell for that comment but oh well


----------



## darkside customs

im gonna catch hell from Kevin again when he sees that vid


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2011, 10:09 AM~20544779
> *Buying other peoples builds and changin the wheels don't count as building it yourself :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2011, 08:09 AM~20544779
> *Buying other peoples builds and changin the wheels don't count as building it yourself :roflmao:
> *


 your right.
it does not count as building it yourself.. But if you change the wheels and keep the 
model looking as dope as it did before, it counts for something... 
I do it all the time...

















Dj Roy did this dope ass cadi, just for me! 
I relocated the plaque to the left
I replaced the the dunk rear-end with my own adjustable driveshaft and trailing arms
I put a Dfwr83 two pump set up in the trunk.
I put some wire on the motor.. 
I painted the water containers..
I extended the upper A-arms...and put real springs in the front.
And I pulled a Mcloven, and changed the wheels.... :biggrin:














































Pancho did this dope ass vert cadi..
I replaced the dunk rear end with my own adjustable driveshaft and trailing arm
combo.. with coils...
I replaced the 6 woofers with a dfwr83 set up in the trunk
I replaced the front upper and lower dunk control arms with chrome A-arms 
from a 70 monte carlo...I put red coils in the front. 
and i pulled a mcloven and changed the wheels... :biggrin: 








the homie Jimbo makes great bumper kits.. but I did a really sloppy job of putting 
his kit together, and I decided that putting it on this car would not help anything..
Other than a need for the chrome to be polished out?
these are some of my favorite cars in my collection..
they would have never happened if it was'nt for my two homies...
Be on the look out for another pancho car in the near future!
Remember the green 57 chevy with the big wheels on it? think slammed with 
some skirts and a bumper kit!


----------



## Siim123

Sorry about asking this again, i asked the same thing some time ago but I forgot the answer already  

Which chrome hardline size is the best for 1:25 lowlow hydraulic pump lines:
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-Scale.../Categories.bok


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 13 2011, 09:59 AM~20545413
> *hearse i was agreeing with you... i had a feeling i worded that wrong... mclovin can't build anything worth a damn he has to BUY something a mod it and try calling it HIS
> 
> i'm going to catch hell for that comment but oh well
> *


kick rocks crxdickrider


----------



## DEUCES76

chill out mcmuffin


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 13 2011, 12:58 PM~20546466
> *chill out mcmuffin
> *


lol good one


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 13 2011, 10:58 PM~20546466
> *chill out mcmuffin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 13 2011, 12:58 PM~20546466
> *chill out mcmuffin
> *



lmao


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 13 2011, 12:54 PM~20546453
> *kick rocks crxdickrider
> *


Look out, holly hobby is gettin all pissed off


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: @ mcmuffin

:roflmao: :roflmao: @ holy hobby


shit is killin me! lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Somebody jump on this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2011, 06:32 PM~20547429
> *Somebody jump on this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *





well at least its safe to say that after this post, the price will def. go up!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2011, 06:46 PM~20547489
> *well at least its safe to say that after this post, the price will def. go up!
> *


:yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2011, 07:20 PM~20547662
> *:yes:
> *




i dont understand why people wanna try and post stuff like that, the name of the eBay game is to try and get it as cheap as possible! not post it in here where everyone can bid on it and drive the price sky high!


just my .02..........i aint mad atcha!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:yes:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2011, 07:30 PM~20547714
> *i dont understand why people wanna try and post stuff like that, the name of the eBay game is to try and get it as cheap as possible! not post it in here where everyone can bid on it and drive the price sky high!
> just my .02..........i aint mad atcha!
> *


:dunno: for all we know the current bidders max could already be sky high.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2011, 04:51 PM~20547843
> *:dunno: for all we know the current bidders max could already be sky high.
> *


don't forget to add $11 for shipping!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 13 2011, 09:24 AM~20544562
> *i could build better then undead anyways
> *


LOL! Your wrong here little diaper wetter ! I dont think you build better then anyone on here ! I might give Dn4life a hanger of a run for their money but the lay it low stander shows off like this !

Best builder = MINIDREAMS

Next best = Pancho

3rd best = Trend 

4th best = BIG C

needs help building= Dropped @ brith 

stupid as shit builder = Hearse

need to use non toxic glue due to brain damage = Undead 

is this a modeler = KB 

SHOULDN'T EVEN BE NEAR A HOBBY SHOP = McLOVEN 

Thats the most updated LIL builder lay out so from what this says you are shit and were the shit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 13 2011, 08:10 PM~20548237
> *don't forget to add $11 for shipping!
> *


Well most kits at my LHS start at $17.99 ! That Caddy is $22.99 at my LHS ! All our kits are getting up there cause the cost of plastic and fuel going up ! But if you want to keep this hobby alive we have to pay the price !


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 06:15 PM~20548272
> *LOL!  Your  wrong  here  little diaper  wetter  !  I  dont  think  you  build  better  then  anyone  on here  !  I  might  give  Dn4life a hanger  of  a  run  for  their  money    but  the  lay  it  low  stander  shows    off  like this !
> 
> Best  builder = MINIDREAMS
> 
> Next  best = Pancho
> 
> 3rd best = Trend
> 
> 4th best = BIG C
> 
> needs help  building= Dropped  @ brith
> 
> stupid  as  shit  builder =  Hearse
> 
> need  to  use  non  toxic  glue  due  to  brain  damage = Undead
> 
> is  this  a  modeler =  KB
> 
> SHOULDN'T  EVEN  BE  NEAR  A  HOBBY  SHOP  = McLOVEN
> 
> Thats  the  most  updated  LIL  builder  lay  out  so  from  what this  says  you are  shit  and  were  the  shit !
> *


You been sniffing way to much glue homie. Latin skull makes your stuff look like a monkey built it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 13 2011, 08:20 PM~20548295
> *You been sniffing way to much glue homie. Latin skull makes your stuff look like a monkey built it.
> *


  I was hopeing no one seen this post !


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 06:22 PM~20548312
> *  I  was  hopeing  no  one  seen  this  post  !
> *



Sorry, but you are up there hanging around the top.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 13 2011, 08:24 PM~20548325
> *Sorry, but you are up there hanging around the top.
> *


LOL! Dude i'm like in the middle ! There are alot of talented builders on here ! This post was just a joke , i only used names of fools that known more to joke with then those that keep to them self ! I wasn't tring to offend anyone i dont kid with !


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 06:27 PM~20548343
> *LOL!    Dude  i'm  like  in the  middle  !  There  are  alot  of talented  builders  on  here !  This  post  was  just  a  joke  ,  i  only  used  names  of  fools  that  known  more  to  joke  with then  those that  keep  to them  self !  I  wasn't  tring to  offend anyone  i  dont  kid  with  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 06:15 PM~20548272
> *LOL!  Your  wrong  here  little diaper  wetter  !  I  dont  think  you  build  better  then  anyone  on here  !   I  might  give  Dn4life a hanger  of  a  run  for  their  money   but  the  lay  it  low  stander  shows    off  like this !
> 
> Best  builder = MINIDREAMS
> 
> Next  best = Pancho
> 
> 3rd best = Trend
> 
> 4th best = BIG C
> 
> needs help  building= Dropped  @ brith
> 
> stupid  as  shit  builder =  Hearse
> 
> need  to  use  non  toxic  glue  due  to  brain  damage = Undead
> 
> is  this  a  modeler =  KB
> 
> SHOULDN'T  EVEN  BE  NEAR  A  HOBBY  SHOP  = McLOVEN
> 
> Thats  the  most  updated  LIL  builder  lay  out  so  from  what this  says  you are  shit  and  were  the  shit !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

lmao @ dave


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 13 2011, 01:54 PM~20546453
> *kick rocks crxdickrider
> *



i wouldn't want to move your house little buddy


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 13 2011, 07:24 AM~20544562
> *i could build better then undead anyways
> *



All verba non acta
Since your to damn dumb to know what that means your all talk and no walk.
I shit things that look better then your builds and you know it. Anytime you wanna throw down im here and im not going anywhere


----------



## crxlowrider

even if he says yes he wont show


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 13 2011, 09:07 PM~20549278
> *even if he says yes he wont show
> *



even if either showed up, niether would finish!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 13 2011, 10:47 PM~20549137
> *All verba non acta
> Since your to damn dumb to know what that means your all talk and no walk.
> I shit things that look better then your builds and you know it. Anytime you wanna throw down im here and im not going anywhere
> *



Seemer down now tough guy this is the inter webs ! Plus haven't you seen McSurbins work bench ! He be tossing mad toss on that you don't want to mess with 






























Its not these builds its the seamen he hand wipes is what i'm talkin about !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 14 2011, 12:10 AM~20549307
> *Seemer  down  now  tough  guy  this  is the  inter webs !  Plus  haven't  you  seen  McSurbins  work  bench !    He  be  tossing  mad  toss  on that  you  don't  want  to  mess  with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its  not these  builds  its  the  seamen    he  hand  wipes    is  what  i'm  talkin  about !
> *


That boy has fucked up so much perfectly good plastic it makes me wanna cry.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2011, 09:18 PM~20549347
> *That boy has fucked up so much perfectly good plastic it makes me wanna cry.
> *


meh who hasnt these are throwaway kits to me


----------



## undead white boy

what the hell is on that wagon/ambulance thing?
did he try to do a hightop ambulanc with a chevelle wagon?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2011, 11:18 PM~20549347
> *That boy has fucked up so much perfectly good plastic it makes me wanna cry.
> *


Dude what you talkin about ! He be school Hearse ! Look at the cutlass it has 18 in the rear and 24's up front thats a custom an't no one ever done !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 13 2011, 11:21 PM~20549358
> *what the hell is on that wagon/ambulance thing?
> did he try to do a hightop ambulanc with a chevelle wagon?
> *


Screw the wagon look at the trailer ! What the hell you going to change tranny's while going down the road ! 

Hell i said change tranny's LOL ! Thats probley why he needs diapers !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 14 2011, 12:20 AM~20549356
> *meh who hasnt these are throwaway kits to me
> *


Anything that comes off his bench is a throw away.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 09:23 PM~20549368
> *Screw  the  wagon  look  at the trailer !  What  the  hell you  going to  change  tranny's  while  going  down  the  road !
> 
> Hell  i  said  change  tranny's  LOL !  Thats  probley  why  he  needs  diapers !
> *


true maybe he's got a plate that he rides on like they did on speed when reeves tries to defuse the bomb and fails lol. If i seen that thing in a 1:1 i'd get the hell away from him in a instant


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 06:15 PM~20548272
> *LOL!  Your  wrong  here  little diaper  wetter  !  I  dont  think  you  build  better  then  anyone  on here  !  I  might  give  Dn4life a hanger  of  a  run  for  their  money    but  the  lay  it  low  stander  shows    off  like this !
> 
> Best  builder = MINIDREAMS
> 
> Next  best = Pancho
> 
> 3rd best = Trend
> 
> 4th best = BIG C
> 
> needs help  building= Dropped  @ brith
> 
> stupid  as  shit  builder =  Hearse
> 
> need  to  use  non  toxic  glue  due  to  brain  damage = Undead
> 
> is  this  a  modeler =  KB
> 
> SHOULDN'T  EVEN  BE  NEAR  A  HOBBY  SHOP  = McLOVEN
> 
> Thats  the  most  updated  LIL  builder  lay  out  so  from  what this  says  you are  shit  and  were  the  shit !
> *


 lol damm.... :biggrin: another day in the sandbox..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 09:15 PM~20548272
> *LOL!  Your  wrong  here  little diaper  wetter  !  I  dont  think  you  build  better  then  anyone  on here  !  I  might  give  Dn4life a hanger  of  a  run  for  their  money    but  the  lay  it  low  stander  shows    off  like this !
> 
> Best  builder = MINIDREAMS
> 
> Next  best = Pancho
> 
> 3rd best = Trend
> 
> 4th best = BIG C
> 
> needs help  building= Dropped  @ brith
> 
> stupid  as  shit  builder =  Hearse
> 
> need  to  use  non  toxic  glue  due  to  brain  damage = Undead
> 
> is  this  a  modeler =  KB
> 
> SHOULDN'T  EVEN  BE  NEAR  A  HOBBY  SHOP  = McLOVEN
> 
> Thats  the  most  updated  LIL  builder  lay  out  so  from  what this  says  you are  shit  and  were  the  shit !
> *



Damn, I didnt even make the list  McLovestain is a better builder then me.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2011, 09:26 PM~20549383
> *Anything that comes off his bench is a throw away.
> *


i was building shit like that 18 years ago


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 14 2011, 12:35 AM~20549431
> *i was building shit like that 18 years ago
> *


There's a difference between you and him though. YOU actually wanted to learn and get better. He just keeps churnin out the same shit ignoring everything anyone tries to tell him.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2011, 09:46 PM~20549499
> *There's a difference between you and him though. YOU actually wanted to learn and get better. He just keeps churnin out the same shit ignoring everything anyone tries to tell him.
> *


Exactly.... most people would want to take advice and try and grow in the hobby.... 
Ive Pm'd Mcdildo a few times and told him what he would need to get for supplies and hes said ok, but Ive yet to see him even show that he wants to improve....


----------



## undead white boy

check this shit out
http://cdn2.iofferphoto.com/img/item/173/191/125/Nxfs.jpg
looks fuckin sweet :0


----------



## rollindeep408

:0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 13 2011, 10:15 PM~20549691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 Nice pic....
:wave: whats up bro


----------



## rollindeep408

just been working on that all week long with the homies


----------



## darkside customs

Thats fuckin bad ass bro...


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 07:15 PM~20548272
> *LOL!  Your  wrong  here  little diaper  wetter  !  I  dont  think  you  build  better  then  anyone  on here  !  I  might  give  Dn4life a hanger  of  a  run  for  their  money    but  the  lay  it  low  stander  shows    off  like this !
> 
> Best  builder = MINIDREAMS
> 
> Next  best = Pancho
> 
> 3rd best = Trend
> 
> 4th best = BIG C
> 
> needs help  building= Dropped  @ brith
> 
> stupid  as  shit  builder =  Hearse
> 
> need  to  use  non  toxic  glue  due  to  brain  damage = Undead
> 
> is  this  a  modeler =  KB
> 
> SHOULDN'T  EVEN  BE  NEAR  A  HOBBY  SHOP  = McLOVEN
> 
> Thats  the  most  updated  LIL  builder  lay  out  so  from  what this  says  you are  shit  and  were  the  shit !
> *



:inout: i didnt make the list ? add me for never finishes a fuckin thing


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 13 2011, 11:25 PM~20549768
> *Thats fuckin bad ass bro...
> *


i drove it around today made my day :fool2: been a min since i drove my training day 6 fo


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 13 2011, 10:29 PM~20549787
> *i drove it around today made my day  :fool2: been a min since i drove my training day 6 fo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 13 2011, 09:27 PM~20549774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHOA! DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THIS??? ITS LOOKIN BADASS!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 13 2011, 10:34 PM~20549825
> *WHOA!  DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THIS???  ITS LOOKIN BADASS!!!
> *


i have a suspicion that its this beetle








edit: yup it is :biggrin: 
more pics


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 13 2011, 10:50 PM~20546427
> *Sorry about asking this again, i asked the same thing some time ago but I forgot the answer already
> 
> Which chrome hardline size is the best for 1:25 lowlow hydraulic pump lines:
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-Scale.../Categories.bok
> *


Anyone? :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 13 2011, 12:50 PM~20546427
> *Sorry about asking this again, i asked the same thing some time ago but I forgot the answer already
> 
> Which chrome hardline size is the best for 1:25 lowlow hydraulic pump lines:
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-Scale.../Categories.bok
> *


 Siim I would not know what to tell you.. I have used solder most of the time for 
hard line's ..and i am terrible at fractions...


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 14 2011, 12:07 PM~20550473
> *Siim I would not know what to tell you.. I have used solder most of the time for
> hard line's ..and i am terrible at fractions...
> *


I want to place an order to scaledreams soon, I'm gonna take a 64 for a summer build and I thought I should use some proper stuff, so far I've found some crappy ass hardlines everywhere i look :biggrin: 


Edit: damn new page, imma post this up again then :biggrin: 


> *Sorry about asking this again, i asked the same thing some time ago but I forgot the answer already  :happysad:
> 
> Which chrome hardline size is the best for 1:25 lowlow hydraulic pump lines:
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-Scale.../Categories.bok*


----------



## COAST2COAST

theres some hardline up in the model classifieds thread


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 13 2011, 09:59 PM~20549956
> *i have a suspicion that its this beetle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: yup it is :biggrin:
> more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT IS HOT SHIT BRO! THANKS FOR THE PICS! ANYMORE ARE WELCOMED :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 14 2011, 03:09 PM~20550611
> *theres some hardline up in the model classifieds thread
> *


I'd order all the stuff together from Scaledreams, saves me some shipping money :biggrin: 


TELL ME THE SIZE ALREADY GOD DAMN IT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 14 2011, 05:34 AM~20550661
> *I'd order all the stuff together from Scaledreams, saves me some shipping money  :biggrin:
> TELL ME THE SIZE ALREADY GOD DAMN IT!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
somebody help this man get his hard on! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
sometimes amateur porn works for me! :wow: 





jk/ :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 14 2011, 08:34 AM~20550661
> *I'd order all the stuff together from Scaledreams, saves me some shipping money  :biggrin:
> TELL ME THE SIZE ALREADY GOD DAMN IT!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



Use either 1/2'' or 3/4''


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@May 14 2011, 04:59 PM~20550816
> *Use either 1/2'' or 3/4''
> *


At last someone, thanks Charles :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 14 2011, 04:58 PM~20550807
> *:biggrin:
> somebody help this man get his hard on!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> sometimes amateur porn works for me!  :wow:
> jk/  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

THE ROAD TO CHARLES! 





Must see!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 14 2011, 06:42 PM~20551155
> *THE ROAD TO CHARLES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must see!
> *


Seems like a great movie, never heard of it before  

I saw "Kill the Irish man" today and its one of the best movies I've seen lately:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 14 2011, 10:42 AM~20551574
> *Seems like a great movie, never heard of it before
> 
> I saw "Kill the Irish man" today and its one of the best movies I've seen lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just got it it looks pretty good and a good cast too


----------



## crxlowrider

6 Members: MxHispanic, crxlowrider, Esoteric, Hydrohype, mcloven, pancho1969

what ya doing mclovin coming to see if were talking about ya


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 14 2011, 10:42 AM~20551574
> *Seems like a great movie, never heard of it before
> 
> I saw "Kill the Irish man" today and its one of the best movies I've seen lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 oh yea; you should check it out.. 
Probably one of my favorite rolls by Tom Hanks.. 
more gritty than Forest Gump.. Put he has the same pull as Private Ryan..
and the guys he shoots is acting giant Paul Newman in one of his last rolls before he 
died... great movie, you will love the plot...

I want to see this Irish man Movie... it looks good.. Christopher Walken is one of my 
favorite actors..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 14 2011, 11:01 AM~20551665
> *i just got it it looks pretty good and a good cast too
> *


 Did you pull it off one of the site's or is it at your video store?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 14 2011, 11:03 AM~20551671
> *6 Members: MxHispanic, crxlowrider, Esoteric, Hydrohype, mcloven, pancho1969
> 
> what ya doing mclovin coming to see if were talking about ya
> *


probably is im just waiting to see if hes gonna nut up or shut up. I mean hes such a damn good builder and all that i shouldn't even be competition. For instance you seen his straight outta the box build? He didn't even paint it and those glue lines that popped out when he pressed the rear wing on now thats some details right there. Idk guys i maybe in over my head on this one if he accepts it that is


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 14 2011, 11:11 AM~20551703
> *Did you pull it off one of the site's or is it at your video store?
> *


pulled it off a site there isnt a rental place for miles


the dream is getting closer :biggrin: 
http://www.makerbot.com/


----------



## Esoteric

:cheesy:


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 14 2011, 12:16 PM~20551720
> *probably is im just waiting to see if hes gonna nut up or shut up. I mean hes such a damn good builder and all that i shouldn't even be competition. For instance you seen his straight outta the box build? He didn't even paint it and those glue lines that popped out when he pressed the rear wing on now thats some details right there. Idk guys i maybe in over my head on this one if he accepts it that is
> *



IF mclovin takes up this challenge and if you two are cool with it i want a piece of the pie........ 3 way buildoff


----------



## mcloven

ill take the challange what u want to build i olny have import kits


----------



## crxlowrider

shit son i got a import kit that i have been dying to build... or we can do any build and let lil judge

how about we do a anything goes build outside of lo lo's


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 07:15 PM~20548272
> *LOL!  Your  wrong  here  little diaper  wetter  !  I  dont  think  you  build  better  then  anyone  on here  !  I  might  give  Dn4life a hanger  of  a  run  for  their  money    but  the  lay  it  low  stander  shows    off  like this !
> 
> Best  builder = MINIDREAMS
> 
> Next  best = Pancho
> 
> 3rd best = Trend
> 
> 4th best = BIG C
> 
> needs help  building= Dropped  @ brith
> 
> stupid  as  shit  builder =  Hearse
> 
> need  to  use  non  toxic  glue  due  to  brain  damage = Undead
> 
> is  this  a  modeler =  KB
> 
> SHOULDN'T  EVEN  BE  NEAR  A  HOBBY  SHOP  = McLOVEN
> 
> Thats  the  most  updated  LIL  builder  lay  out  so  from  what this  says  you are  shit  and  were  the  shit !
> *


i build bitch :angry: 
i take for fuckin ever.but i build.


----------



## mcloven

sounds good ill be building a 300 zx or a nissan silvea


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 13 2011, 08:24 AM~20544562
> *i could build better then undead anyways
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 14 2011, 12:04 PM~20551902
> *i build bitch  :angry:
> i take for fuckin ever.but i build.
> *


huh, do you even have a build topic? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 13 2011, 09:09 AM~20544779
> *Buying other peoples builds and changin the wheels don't count as building it yourself :roflmao:
> *


shut up fooker. :angry: i was going to buy a car from somebody and change the rims untill you said something. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 01:06 PM~20551912
> *huh, do you even have a build topic? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont need one.


----------



## mcloven

ya he does its right here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=521829&st=760


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 14 2011, 01:07 PM~20551919
> *ya he does its right here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=521829&st=760
> *


 :wow: who is that ahole?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 14 2011, 12:07 PM~20551917
> *i dont need one.
> *


he who never buildith, never needith a topik...... :wow: 






















































































but hey , ill sell you a a car, and the wheels to change it up with :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 01:11 PM~20551937
> *he who never buildith, never needith a  topik...... :wow:
> but hey , ill sell you a a car, and the wheels to change it  up with :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


:cheesy:

that does sound a lil trueith


----------



## crxlowrider

so mclovin this build off just for fun or whats the winner get?

whats the dates?
we should post pics of FRESH kits and progress pics along the way


----------



## Reverend Hearse

blew the motor in the hearse today, punched a fist sized hole in the block where the rod went through, made it home on 7 cylinders at 10 mph, left a trail of oil for 14 blocks.... :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 14 2011, 01:14 PM~20551957
> *so mclovin this build off just for fun or whats the winner get?
> 
> whats the dates?
> we should post pics of FRESH kits and progress pics along the way
> *


hell ya.what he said.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 01:14 PM~20551960
> *blew the motor in the hearse today, punched a fist sized hole in the block where the rod went through, made it home on 7 cylinders at 10 mph, left a trail of oil for 14 blocks....  :tears:
> *


pics of your block cabron or it never happened. :naughty: :drama:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 12:14 PM~20551960
> *blew the motor in the hearse today, punched a fist sized hole in the block where the rod went through, made it home on 7 cylinders at 10 mph, left a trail of oil for 14 blocks....  :tears:
> *


i take it as it wasnt properly maintained


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 14 2011, 12:14 PM~20551957
> *so mclovin this build off just for fun or whats the winner get?
> 
> whats the dates?
> we should post pics of FRESH kits and progress pics along the way
> *


just for fun and to test off my skills and 2 months should be fine


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 14 2011, 01:19 PM~20551991
> *i take it as it wasnt properly maintained
> *


not really.i heard he kept putting Formaldehyde in the gas tank. :wow:


----------



## crxlowrider

so may 14th to july 14th? start pics and progress pics must be posted and all work must be done in house.... aftermarket parts are allowed.. hows that sound mcflurry???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 14 2011, 01:21 PM~20552005
> *just for fun and to test off my skills and 2 months should be fine
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm you is gangsta. :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 14 2011, 12:19 PM~20551991
> *i take it as it wasnt properly maintained
> *


well maintained, at least since ive had it, i bought it fresh out of funeral service some 7 or 8 years ago .... just hit 100,000 miles . its a 6000 pound car, with a 4.1l motor it was bound to happen sometime... ive got a spare motor, but no time or energy to fix it right now  ..... more incentive to finish up my coupe... :cheesy: 

kb- when i pull it ill take pics, i found the hole by feel....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

has anyone used testors foil? is it as good as bare metal foil?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 01:23 PM~20552015
> *well maintained, at least since ive had it, i bought it fresh out of funeral service some 7 or 8 years ago .... just hit 100,000 miles .  its a 6000 pound car, with  a 4.1l motor  it was bound to happen sometime... ive got a spare motor, but no time or energy to fix it right now  ..... more incentive to finish up my coupe...  :cheesy:
> 
> kb- when i pull it ill take pics, i found the hole by feel....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 14 2011, 01:24 PM~20552019
> *has anyone used testors foil?  is it as good as bare metal foil?
> *


wtf.testors makes foil?


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 14 2011, 12:22 PM~20552011
> *so may 14th to july 14th? start pics and progress pics must be posted and all work must be done in house.... aftermarket parts are allowed.. hows that sound mcflurry???
> *


sounds good


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 14 2011, 01:22 PM~20552012
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm you is gangsta. :wow:
> *



 i guess the little guy doesn't have anything he can afford to lose :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

what is a better primer testors or dupla color


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 14 2011, 01:26 PM~20552034
> * i guess the little guy doesn't have anything he can afford to lose  :biggrin:
> *


what is this resin link on your sig all about?what they got?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 14 2011, 01:29 PM~20552045
> *what is a better primer testors or dupla color
> *


to me primer is primer.i use walmart primer and never had any issues.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 14 2011, 12:24 PM~20552019
> *has anyone used testors foil?  is it as good as bare metal foil?
> *


hell no stay away from that shit


----------



## crxlowrider

kb thats my site that i started years ago that i was going to start casting up parts for demo model builds but never went through with it... i keep forgetting to take it down lol.... 

hey mcflurry you want to put up a fresh sealed kit on the line? winner takes losers kits??? i got a 100% fresh 64 seals off but still in bags i'll put up on the line.......


----------



## crxlowrider

kb i use the $1 can of primer too hell thats what i use for color and clear too most of the time


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 14 2011, 12:24 PM~20552019
> *has anyone used testors foil?  is it as good as bare metal foil?
> *


its crap, its too thick and too sticky...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+May 14 2011, 11:30 AM~20552055-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell no stay away from that shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 11:35 AM~20552071
> *its crap, its too thick and too sticky...
> *



will do. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 14 2011, 12:32 PM~20552062
> *kb thats my site that i started years ago that i was going to start casting up parts for demo model builds but never went through with it... i keep forgetting to take it down lol....
> 
> hey mcflurry you want to put up a fresh sealed kit on the line? winner takes losers kits??? i got a 100% fresh 64 seals off but still in bags i'll put up on the line.......
> *


i think we should just build and see whose better


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i got this 72impala that the roof was was broke...well now i know why the roof was broke this bitch is so brittle its not even funny!! i started takin the roof off an shit is just breaking apart... :angry: i got the whole roof off with out breaking anything on the body thank god! :uh: but this is the first time ive ever ran into somthing like this....has anyone else had any prob....like this??? is it just that old that it breaks so easy??? its kinda like trying to cut open doors on a shitty ass resin an everything just breaks into peices i guess i..lol...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 14 2011, 04:51 PM~20553045
> *i got this 72impala that the roof was was broke...well now i know why the roof was broke this bitch is so brittle its not even funny!! i started takin the roof off an shit is just breaking apart... :angry:  i got the whole roof off with out breaking anything on the body thank god! :uh:  but this is the first time ive ever ran into somthing like this....has anyone else had any prob....like this??? is it just that old that it breaks so easy??? its kinda like trying to cut open doors on a shitty ass resin an everything just breaks into peices i guess i..lol...
> *


HAS IT BEEN STRIPPED OF PAINT? SOME CLEANING SOLVENTS MAKE THE OLD ACETATE PLASTICS VERY PRONE TO BREAKAGE...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 12:23 PM~20552015
> *well maintained, at least since ive had it, i bought it fresh out of funeral service some 7 or 8 years ago .... just hit 100,000 miles .  its a 6000 pound car, with  a 4.1l motor  it was bound to happen sometime... ive got a spare motor, but no time or energy to fix it right now  ..... more incentive to finish up my coupe...  :cheesy:
> 
> kb- when i pull it ill take pics, i found the hole by feel....
> *



4.1? what year is it again?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 14 2011, 05:04 PM~20553086
> *4.1? what year is it again?
> *


84 WITH 90 CLIPS AND DASH...  IVE GOT A 65,000 MILE 4100 HERE A 425 WITH 78,000 AND A 307 ON DECK WITH 72,000 ITS A MATTER OF WHAT I FEEL LIKE DOING WHEN THE TIME COMES... THE 4.1 AND 307 WILL BOLT RIGHT UP I NEED ANOTHER TRANNY FOR THE 425...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 07:00 PM~20553079
> *HAS IT BEEN STRIPPED OF PAINT? SOME CLEANING SOLVENTS MAKE THE OLD ACETATE PLASTICS VERY PRONE TO BREAKAGE...
> *


na bro its never been painted :happysad:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 05:12 PM~20553107
> *84 WITH 90 CLIPS AND DASH...   IVE GOT A 65,000 MILE 4100 HERE A 425 WITH 78,000 AND A 307 ON DECK WITH 72,000 ITS A MATTER OF WHAT I FEEL LIKE DOING WHEN THE TIME COMES... THE 4.1 AND 307 WILL BOLT RIGHT UP I NEED ANOTHER TRANNY FOR THE 425...
> *



hmm nice maybe get the 307 thats what i have and she's a beast. I just gotta reverse all the fuck ups that was done by the bootleg mechanics around here


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 14 2011, 03:30 PM~20552052
> *to me primer is primer.i use walmart primer and never had any issues.
> *


I WAS using the walmart primer. I primed a body and waited like 2 weeks to spray the color and the shit cracked like crazy. Decided to start using duplicolor primer.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 14 2011, 06:06 PM~20553260
> *I WAS using the walmart primer. I primed a body and waited like 2 weeks to spray the color and the shit cracked like crazy. Decided to start using duplicolor primer.
> *



X2 i used the krylon primer on my 59 impala hearse and look where it got me


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 11:23 PM~20549368
> *Screw  the  wagon  look  at the trailer !  What  the  hell you  going to  change  tranny's  while  going  down  the  road !
> 
> Hell  i  said  change  tranny's  LOL !  Thats  probley  why  he  needs  diapers !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2011, 09:15 PM~20548272
> *LOL!  Your  wrong  here  little diaper  wetter  !  I  dont  think  you  build  better  then  anyone  on here  !  I  might  give  Dn4life a hanger  of  a  run  for  their  money    but  the  lay  it  low  stander  shows    off  like this !
> 
> Best  builder = MINIDREAMS
> 
> Next  best = Pancho
> 
> 3rd best = Trend
> 
> 4th best = BIG C
> 
> needs help  building= Dropped  @ brith
> 
> stupid  as  shit  builder =  Hearse
> 
> need  to  use  non  toxic  glue  due  to  brain  damage = Undead
> 
> is  this  a  modeler =  KB
> 
> SHOULDN'T  EVEN  BE  NEAR  A  HOBBY  SHOP  = McLOVEN
> 
> Thats  the  most  updated  LIL  builder  lay  out  so  from  what this  says  you are  shit  and  were  the  shit !
> *




lol im just happy you spelled my name right :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Anyone know what's up with Rick? I sent paypal early yesterday for 2 sets of rims and the $ is still unclaimed. Did he have a show this weekend?


----------



## darkside customs

WTF?!?!?! I made that video just to poke fun... didnt think you would actually start a fuckin build off... Robert, you had to get in the mix also? this should be interesting....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 14 2011, 06:47 PM~20553431
> *Anyone know what's up with Rick? I sent paypal early yesterday for 2 sets of rims and the $ is still unclaimed. Did he have a show this weekend?
> *


DEEZAM NIKKA ITS THE WEEKEND CAN A BROTHA GET A BREAK??? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 



































































































































      :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2011, 10:15 PM~20553544
> *DEEZAM NIKKA ITS THE WEEKEND CAN A BROTHA GET A BREAK??? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I just thought it was strange that the $ was still unclaimed is all.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

painting the recessed part of my grille... i dont like the silver.


----------



## EVIL C

:thumbsup: Get it done d


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2011, 08:44 PM~20554112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## mademan

so this cat at work has a loose jaw, and like to run it all the time, telling stories that have happened to him over his lifetime. well ive known they were all bullshit for a long ass time, but i decided to google a few of them tonight cause I was bored....... turns out they are all old ass shit from comedy movies, or routines, and none of it ever happened to him.

im gonna try and figure out a way to tell him i know, but make it funny and have him know ive busted him..... i know for a fact that he is either gonna deny saying the shit, or say that it really did happen to him.


apparently he got a college basketball scholarship in atlanta a like 10 years ago.... funny thing is he is 5"5 and built like danny devito.. hahahaha


----------



## undead white boy

THANK YOU JESUS PSN IS FINALLY BACK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:dunno: i think i like the all black better? need opinions before i do the rest.


----------



## Esoteric

looks better


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

black or black/chrome?


----------



## Linc

nice job on that grille!!! keep going! looks way better so far!


----------



## grimreaper69

I'd go all black, D.


----------



## hocknberry

black & chrome lil D!! remember..its not the GN!  i know it took some time to tape off that chrome.....but quality over quantity homie!! im diggin that chrome with the "blackround" nice cover up over the stock faded grill!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i want to have a front similar to a 442, i WAS gonna do a clone.. but i figured itd be a better idea to do it all in pure black


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 14 2011, 10:25 PM~20554817
> *i want to have a front similar to a 442, i WAS gonna do a clone.. but i figured itd be a better idea to do it all in pure black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic.....but i still say black and chrome bro!! "you have plans"... money comes with that brother!! i bought my body dropped b2200 with a bad engine "planning" to swap it to a mustang 5.0.......plans are fun...it just takes the money to do it! :happysad: do it up clean to cruise then how it really should be when you got the cash to do it!!


----------



## BODINE

i could buy all these for $250 .....good?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2011, 08:44 PM~20554112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 oh damm! lol :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 15 2011, 01:31 AM~20555397
> *oh damm! lol :cheesy:
> *


i know.i couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao... hello. Haha


----------



## BODINE

watch my vids .......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_T6SbtsIWQ


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 15 2011, 12:48 AM~20555441
> *watch my vids .......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_T6SbtsIWQ
> *


i love that spot. i get up there with a psg1 silenced with extended mags and its over lol.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2011, 01:12 AM~20554739
> *black or black/chrome?
> *



I agree with Joe, Lil D. Do the black and chrome up. Gives it a nice touch for sure!


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 15 2011, 12:45 AM~20555206
> *i could buy all these for $250 .....good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes thats a great deal if your into planes???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 15 2011, 02:31 AM~20555397
> *oh damm! lol :cheesy:
> *


CAUSE I KNOW HOW TO BRQ...LOL...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2011, 10:45 PM~20555206
> *i could buy all these for $250 .....good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so u gonna get them?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2011, 01:19 PM~20556586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Do work son!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i love it


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+May 13 2011, 08:09 AM~20544779-->
> 
> 
> 
> Buying other peoples builds and changin the wheels don't count as building it yourself :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@May 14 2011, 12:06 PM~20551914
> *shut up fooker. :angry: i was going to buy a car from somebody and change the rims untill you said something. :biggrin:
> *


It's a sort of learning step for me, when I buy, keep or alter another persons build?

Its my way of seeing beneath the surface of builders who are many times more 
skilled than me... and its hard for me to try to make changes with disturbing the craftsmanship of the original builder.. (much respect a props and gratitude to the homie Pancho)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2011, 03:44 PM~20557484
> *i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all done... pretty proud.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2011, 04:52 PM~20558284
> *all done... pretty proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 it is better..


----------



## hocknberry

told yah the black and chrome would look good!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2011, 04:52 PM~20558284
> *all done... pretty proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ditch that polisher, get a real high speed buffer, all that thing you have is good for is slinging wax and making a mess, it dont spin near fast enought to make a difference...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 15 2011, 06:04 PM~20558747
> *ditch that polisher, get a real high speed buffer, all that thing you have is good for is slinging wax and making a mess, it dont spin near fast enought to make a difference...
> *


x2 and you shouldve touched up the bumper too


----------



## COAST2COAST

looking good !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO CAST A PAIR OF SEATS FOR ME...ILL PAY FOR THE SHIPPING BACK AN GIVE YA SOME LOOT FOR DOING IT... DEPENDING ON HOW MANY YOU MAKE FOR ME WILL DEPEND ON HOW MUCH IM WILLING TO PAY .....BUT I WILL NEED THEM BACK ASAP...LMK THANKS


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2011, 07:52 PM~20558284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Exactly!! That's the shot right there! Chrome and black make all the difference.  Nice work lil D. Now get to that bumper, and get DOWN!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+May 15 2011, 08:04 PM~20558747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ditch that polisher, get a real high speed buffer, all that thing you have is good for is slinging wax and making a mess, it dont spin near fast enought to make a difference...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already got one, thats for wax only..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@May 15 2011, 08:20 PM~20558820
> *x2 and you shouldve touched up the bumper too
> *


not sure on what to do there, its cracked on the corners and all the paint is cracked..
but thanks to everyone


----------



## mademan

I don't normally do this guys, but I'm askin for some prayers!! Our worksite is surrounded in forest fires. I work at a huge oil refinery that also does sulpher, hydrogen, diesel etc, 2 of the 3 camps have been evacuated, and we are on standby. We are totally in the dark about what's goin on, but there is 70 hecteres burning. Just over 3 months ago the coker blew , if you google fort mackat or mackay river alberta you can see it. We are on edge hoping we get the hell out of here and back to our families.

Thanks in advance homies


Update - 1 camp is apparently in flames, we can see the fire about 500 yards off from where we are.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 15 2011, 07:04 PM~20558747
> *ditch that polisher, get a real high speed buffer, all that thing you have is good for is slinging wax and making a mess, it dont spin near fast enought to make a difference...
> *


i need to wax my car lol...been 3 yrs :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 15 2011, 10:41 PM~20560543
> *I don't normally do this guys, but I'm askin for some prayers!! Our worksite is surrounded in forest fires. I work at a huge oil refinery that also does sulpher, hydrogen, diesel etc, 2 of the 3 camps have been evacuated, and we are on standby. We are totally in the dark about what's goin on, but there is 70 hecteres burning. Just over 3 months ago the coker blew , if you google fort mackat or mackay river alberta you can see it.  We are on edge hoping we get the hell out of here and back to our families.
> 
> Thanks in advance homies
> Update - 1 camp is apparently in flames, we can see the fire about 500 yards off from where we are.
> *


Holy shit Mike... I hope you guys are ok... hopefully they can contain that shit and you wont have to worry bout the place burning down bro...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 16 2011, 01:41 AM~20560543
> *I don't normally do this guys, but I'm askin for some prayers!! Our worksite is surrounded in forest fires. I work at a huge oil refinery that also does sulpher, hydrogen, diesel etc, 2 of the 3 camps have been evacuated, and we are on standby. We are totally in the dark about what's goin on, but there is 70 hecteres burning. Just over 3 months ago the coker blew , if you google fort mackat or mackay river alberta you can see it.  We are on edge hoping we get the hell out of here and back to our families.
> 
> Thanks in advance homies
> Update - 1 camp is apparently in flames, we can see the fire about 500 yards off from where we are.
> *



Good luck, prayers are with ya  I dont know what "they" are waiting for, but your ass should GTFO! I know I would!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 16 2011, 02:19 AM~20560710
> *Holy shit Mike... I hope you guys are ok... hopefully they can contain that shit and you wont have to worry bout the place burning down bro...
> *



X2


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@May 16 2011, 07:48 AM~20561516
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i personally dont like it, but something different i know some of u guys would appreciate...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

charger roof? looks like it belongs just right....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 16 2011, 04:19 PM~20564999
> *charger roof? looks like it belongs just right....
> *


i dunno what roof is it.......? but it does look perfectly done! it was on Barret Jackson


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2011, 04:10 PM~20564918
> *i personally dont like it, but something different i know some of u guys would appreciate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont like it either.... maybe if I stare at the pic long enough it will start to grow on me....
























Nope, still dont like it.... although I can appreciate the concept, just not the same without the Impy roof...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2011, 04:10 PM~20564918
> *i personally dont like it, but something different i know some of u guys would appreciate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you way off i love this fucking car the dude that bought it got it at a steal


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2011, 04:26 PM~20565042
> *i dunno what roof is it.......? but it does look perfectly done! it was on Barret Jackson
> *


dodge polara roof if i remember right


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

what are some good resin sites to lookf faor a 67 gmc???


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2011, 09:09 PM~20566412
> *what are some good resin sites to lookf faor a 67 gmc???
> *


J, R&R makes about everything under the sun. But I don't even think that he does one of those.
You might have to try and scratch build one :dunno:

Let me know what you find out.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 07:12 PM~20566442
> *J, R&R makes about everything under the sun. But I don't even think that he does one of those.
> You might have to try and scratch build one :dunno:
> 
> Let me know what you find out.
> *


and when you talk to R&R...tell them that the windsheild posts for the 61 impala wagon are crooked as fuck and wont fit a plastic 61 kit wind shield or their shitty vaccum cast windows!!  on 1 of the tails on the pass side is turned crooked so its off from the other 3!!! fuck this body all ready!! off to paint to get it done!! :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*LEGAL*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sunuvagun :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

gloss hog in this muffucka, no wax :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so its roughj & fine cut at the same time?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2011, 09:40 PM~20567965
> *so its roughj & fine cut at the same time?
> *


:dunno: works fucking great tho first victim of the dremel polisher is gonna be the elki after its painted and cleared


----------



## danny chawps

what it dooooo what it dooooo


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well, I am gonna take a break from low's for a while and build some other stuff. Started workin on a new wrecker today. Going to use the old dodge cab off of my old wrecker, but actually build a frame, and working bed. Out of most of my stock, but I will hit the store shortly and get some more. So while Im waiting to build the frame I moved onto the bed. Took the bottom half of a display case, and cut it in half, and took out a little length to it. Then I started on the winch.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2011, 10:44 PM~20554112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



dude i love these little movie's


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2011, 11:37 AM~20570969
> *dude  i  love  these  little  movie's
> *


They are great.... I got a dummy email addy that I just create a new account for...
Gettin ready to make a couple more of them....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 11:23 AM~20571208
> *They are great.... I got a dummy email addy that I just create a new account for...
> Gettin ready to make a couple more of them....
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2011, 12:25 PM~20571221
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


dont you start with the kustom builder posts of smileys... I seen half your posts this morning....
Frank, you ready to be a star in one of those videos? lol


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2011, 02:37 PM~20570969
> *dude  i  love  these  little  movie's
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

took a quick trip out to the farm, to see how much water is out there, and look at my Nova... gonna be bringin it into town to start on it soon. Ive got a whole new front clip for it, w / 4" cowl hood, fenders, bumper, etc.

















and the impala


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 17 2011, 02:04 PM~20571425
> *took a quick trip out to the farm, to see how much water is out there, and look at my Nova... gonna be bringin it into town to start on it soon. Ive got a whole new front clip for it, w / 4" cowl hood, fenders, bumper, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want that 63 wagon in the background! :wow: :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 17 2011, 02:10 PM~20571457
> *I want that 63 wagon in the background! :wow:  :cheesy:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I think we have 10 wagons right now, 3 hardtops, 7 or 8 sedans (posts) and 10 or 12 4 doors ( parts cars)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2011, 08:26 AM~20569334
> *Well, I am gonna take a break from low's for a while and build some other stuff. Started workin on a new wrecker today. Going to use the old dodge cab off of my old wrecker, but actually build a frame, and working bed.  Out of most of my stock, but I will hit the store shortly and get some more.  So while Im waiting to build the frame I moved onto the bed. Took the bottom half of a display case, and cut it in half, and took out a little length to it.  Then I started on the winch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats kool right there !


----------



## gseeds

i like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

another parts car.. but the dude that owns it is a fuckin prick


----------



## Hydrohype

fresh from the chrome plater. 
next time anybody see's this? it will be in the back window of my glasshouse!

M-plaque.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah Markie, that's dope!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 17 2011, 05:59 PM~20572596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh from the chrome plater.
> next time anybody see's this? it will be in the back window of my glasshouse!
> 
> M-plaque.. :biggrin:
> *


thats sweet!! that fucker is so shinny i can see the textured ceiling in it.....lol....


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+May 17 2011, 04:29 PM~20571610-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats kool right there !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tony. Always appreciate a compliment from you bro!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gseeds_@May 17 2011, 04:43 PM~20571693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Mr. Seeds!! :biggrin: Much appreciated from you as well. 


On a side note, My wife and I had our baby boy today. He was born at 1:14 pm and was healthy as all hell. I am happy to say, we'll have another model builder keeping the hobby alive LOLOL..........


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2011, 09:44 PM~20573616
> *Thanks Tony. Always appreciate a compliment from you bro!
> Thank you Mr. Seeds!! :biggrin: Much appreciated from you as well.
> On a side note, My wife and I had our baby boy today. He was born at 1:14 pm and was healthy as all hell. I am happy to say, we'll have another model builder keeping the hobby alive LOLOL..........
> *



Congrats to you and the family.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@May 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20573670
> *Congrats to you and the family.
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@May 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20573670
> *Congrats to you and the family.
> *


x3


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2011, 06:44 PM~20573616
> *Thanks Tony. Always appreciate a compliment from you bro!
> Thank you Mr. Seeds!! :biggrin: Much appreciated from you as well.
> On a side note, My wife and I had our baby boy today. He was born at 1:14 pm and was healthy as all hell. I am happy to say, we'll have another model builder keeping the hobby alive LOLOL..........
> *


high five vance!! you guys home soon or there for the 3-4 day c-section stay?! :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

congrats Vance!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 17 2011, 06:44 PM~20573616
> *Thanks Tony. Always appreciate a compliment from you bro!
> Thank you Mr. Seeds!! :biggrin: Much appreciated from you as well.
> On a side note, My wife and I had our baby boy today. He was born at 1:14 pm and was healthy as all hell. I am happy to say, we'll have another model builder keeping the hobby alive LOLOL..........
> *


 hell yea boy.. Good show... congrats fool... way to go man...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks everyone for the congrats!! :biggrin:

And Joe, Yes, momma will be in the hospital for a few days. I have to go home tomorrow night and watch my daughter. She's with my parents for right now, but they have to go back to work on Thursday.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

FUCKIN ASSHOLE DOGS!!!!


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 17 2011, 10:12 PM~20574959
> *FUCKIN ASSHOLE DOGS!!!!
> *


  sorry bro. i guess it was my mistake for leaving the part on my pc desh upstairs instead of leaving it in the lab


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 17 2011, 11:19 PM~20575028
> *  sorry bro. i guess it was my mistake for leaving the part on my pc desh upstairs instead of leaving it in the lab
> *


eah shit happens bro its cool... just sucks... :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 09:48 PM~20575271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crxlowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5: :h5: :drama: :drama:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 17 2011, 03:59 PM~20572596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh from the chrome plater.
> next time anybody see's this? it will be in the back window of my glasshouse!
> 
> M-plaque.. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 11:48 PM~20575271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: this has got to be the best one yet....lol....ahhh he's gonna love this...me an hydro was just talking on the phone today about someone making one of these about him too!!! lmao...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+May 17 2011, 09:48 PM~20575271-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started laughing before I played the damm thing...
> fuckin darkside! the commercial brake had me dieing! I was waiting for the guy
> to start crying about foil!
> But you got me fool... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@May 17 2011, 11:00 PM~20575772
> *:biggrin: this has got to be the best one yet....lol....ahhh he's gonna love this...me an hydro was just talking on the phone  today about someone making one of these about  him  too!!!  lmao...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 we knew it was only a matter of time.. 
the funny thing is? i did see my dream girl today, while I was on the phone with the 
Hawk. but then a fat ugly girl recongnized me from back in the day and started 
hugging me.. I swear its a curse! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 17 2011, 11:22 PM~20575885
> *I started laughing before I played the damm thing...
> fuckin darkside!  the commercial brake had me dieing!  I was waiting for the guy
> to start crying about foil!
> But you got me fool... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> we knew it was only a matter of time..
> the funny thing is? i did see my dream girl today, while I was on the phone with the
> Hawk.  but then a fat ugly girl recongnized me from back in the day and started
> hugging me..  I swear its a curse! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

we knew it was only a matter of time.. 
the funny thing is? i did see my dream girl today, while I was on the phone with the 
Hawk. but then a fat ugly girl recongnized me from back in the day and started 
hugging me.. I swear its a curse! :angry:
[/quote]
:rofl: :rofl: :boink: :nicoderm: :yes:


you gotta talk to hydro about making a clip about me...we came up with alot of good ideas we was throwing around today laughin about if it did happen....well, ya got hydro today...lol..


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 17 2011, 11:30 PM~20575935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 11:48 PM~20575271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fool you stupid ! Thats some funny shit ! 

I would say do 1 on Hearse but non of the actors are cross eyed!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 07:48 AM~20575271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"Roll call motherfuckers" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

before,dull and still shitty. 
































after  this trick works well i wish i knew where my polishing rags went otherwise i would clean it up more but im happy with the result


----------



## Hydrohype

> we knew it was only a matter of time..
> the funny thing is? i did see my dream girl today, while I was on the phone with the
> Hawk. but then a fat ugly girl recongnized me from back in the day and started
> hugging me.. I swear its a curse! :angry:


:rofl: :rofl: :boink: :nicoderm: :yes:
you gotta talk to hydro about making a clip about me...we came up with alot of good ideas we was throwing around today laughin about if it did happen....well, ya got hydro today...lol..
[/quote] (Hock vs Hawk)

HOCKNBERRY IS STANDING NEXT THE THE HAWK, AND HE ASKED THE HAWK FOR DIRECTIONS TO THE SALES THREAD, AND THE hAWK SAYS: WHY., WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO BUY OVER THERE? AND THE HOCK SAYS i AM TRYING TO BUY A 
A 61 FROM SOME NEW GUY.. AND THE HAWK SAY'S.. SORRY BRO YOUR TO LATE.
I BOUGHT THAT CAR YESTERDAY.. WHAT ELSE DO YOU WANT TO BUY?
AND HOCK SAYS A, i WANT TO GET THE REVEL LOW RIDDER CADI OFF SOME OTHER GUY.. AND THE HAWK SAYS,, SORRY AGAIN.. I ALREADY WORKED A DEAL FOR THAT CAR LAST WEEK... BUT i WILL SELL YOU MY RESIN OLDSMOBILE AND A BUNCH OF MISELANIOUS TIRES AND RIMS...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 17 2011, 11:44 PM~20576151
> *before,dull and still shitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after   this trick works well i wish i knew where my polishing rags went otherwise i would clean it up more but im happy with the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SAME STUFF I USE, SOMETIMES ON MODELS, BUT I USED THAT ON MY SONS PEDAL CAR, LIKE A MIRROR :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2011, 11:50 PM~20576022
> *Fool    you  stupid !  Thats  some  funny  shit !
> 
> I  would  say  do  1  on  Hearse  but  non  of  the  actors  are  cross eyed!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalistic

anyone up for a build off??? need something to get me over this builders block...... one month... you call it! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 18 2011, 10:07 AM~20578151
> *anyone up for a build off???  need something to get me over this builders block...... one month... you call it! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 18 2011, 08:07 PM~20578151
> *anyone up for a build off???  need something to get me over this builders block...... one month... you call it! :biggrin:
> *


Lets do a 64 buildoff if there havent been one already :biggrin: . 
I'm having a 64 coming my way soon so this will be my summer project.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 18 2011, 02:15 PM~20578543
> *Lets do a 64 buildoff if there havent been one already :biggrin: .
> I'm having a 64 coming my way soon so this will be my summer project.
> *


A 64 IS THE IMPALA YEAR THAT I DONT HAVE LAYING AROUND....LOL. BUT I CAN PROBLE GET ONE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 18 2011, 01:44 PM~20578711
> *A 64 IS THE IMPALA YEAR THAT I DONT HAVE LAYING AROUND....LOL.  BUT I CAN PROBLE GET ONE!
> *


I have a Revell 64 Regal i can sale for $20.00 shipped !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 18 2011, 01:07 PM~20578151
> *anyone up for a build off???  need something to get me over this builders block...... one month... you call it! :biggrin:
> *





:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 03:01 PM~20578807
> *I  have  a Revell  64  Regal    i  can  sale  for  $20.00  shipped  !
> *


hummm... i will pm ya


----------



## Tonioseven

Stupid, immature behavior is what brings this and other forums down. Get your shit together, learn a skill or two, BUILD some shit you BELIEVE in, stop worrying about other people's shit, and work on your OWN shit. Ask for help if needed; that's what's great about this hobby: most people are ready and willing to help. Just had to rant.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 12:45 PM~20579054
> *Stupid, immature behavior is what brings this and other forums down. Get your shit together, learn a skill or two, BUILD some shit you BELIEVE in, stop worrying about other people's shit, and work on your OWN shit. Ask for help if needed; that's what's great about this hobby: most people are ready and willing to help. Just had to rant.
> *


Now I feel bad for makin those videos..... Nah, I dont.... lol

but on the real T, I feel ya bro.... if we all helped others out who need it, then we can do something positive on this forum....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 03:53 PM~20579105
> *Now I feel bad for makin those videos..... Nah, I dont.... lol
> 
> but on the real T, I feel ya bro.... if we all helped others out who need it, then we can do something positive on this forum....
> *


Nah, you're good; it was meant for the behavior/attitudes in the 3-way buildoff elsewhere in this forum. Your movies are awesome and funny as hell!!


----------



## Hydrohype

OKAY, HERE YOU GO DARKSIDE!
ONE OF MY HOME GIRLS IS MOVING IN MY APARTMENT TODAY,
NO SHE IS NOT FAT AND UGLY? AND YES, SHE IS SOMEBODY i USED TO HAVE 
SEX WITH ALOT! 
BUT WERE NOT GOING TO PLAY HOUSE LIKE A COUPLE, I AM JUST LETTING HER
STAY HERE FOR A WHILE, UNTIL SHE FIGURES OUT WHAT SHE IS GOING TO DO 
ABOUT HER EX-, AND THE OTHER PEOPLE IN HER FAMILY?
SHE IS HALF MY AGE,, ONLY 21! BUT ITS GOING TO BE A LITTLE WEIRD FOR ME!
I AM A BIG KID, WHO DOES NOT WANT TO PUT HIS TOYS AWAY.. 
THIS IS MY BREAKFAST TABLE..








WHEN i GET UP IN THE MORNING? i HAVE A BUILD RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME.


























I DONT KNOW HOW THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS IS GOING TO WORK OUT? 
IF SHE LEARNS HOW TO FOIL? I WILL BE A HAPPY CAMPER.. BUT I HAVE NOT LIVED 
WITH ANY BODY IN A FEW YEARS. SO I AM A LITTLE UNCOMFORTABLE ABOUT THE WHOLE THING! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+May 18 2011, 01:06 PM~20579188-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're good; it was meant for the behavior/attitudes in the 3-way buildoff elsewhere in this forum. Your movies are awesome and funny as hell!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kinda figured that bro.... just wanted to throw that out there.... lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@May 18 2011, 01:13 PM~20579247
> *OKAY, HERE YOU GO DARKSIDE!
> ONE OF MY HOME GIRLS IS MOVING IN MY APARTMENT TODAY,
> NO SHE IS NOT FAT AND UGLY?  AND YES, SHE IS SOMEBODY i USED TO HAVE
> SEX WITH ALOT!
> BUT WERE NOT GOING TO PLAY HOUSE LIKE A COUPLE, I AM JUST LETTING HER
> STAY HERE FOR A WHILE, UNTIL SHE FIGURES OUT WHAT SHE IS GOING TO DO
> ABOUT HER EX-, AND THE OTHER PEOPLE IN HER FAMILY?
> SHE IS HALF MY AGE,, ONLY 21!  BUT ITS GOING TO BE A LITTLE WEIRD FOR ME!
> I AM A BIG KID, WHO DOES NOT WANT TO PUT HIS TOYS AWAY..
> THIS IS MY BREAKFAST TABLE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN i GET UP IN THE MORNING? i HAVE A BUILD RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT KNOW HOW THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS IS GOING TO WORK OUT?
> IF SHE LEARNS HOW TO FOIL? I WILL BE A HAPPY CAMPER.. BUT I HAVE NOT LIVED
> WITH ANY BODY IN A FEW YEARS. SO I AM A LITTLE UNCOMFORTABLE ABOUT THE WHOLE THING! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh lord Jesus.... Better pray that works out.... LMAO.... and I thought I was bad at scopin out the playground.... You got one thats movin in with you.... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tonioseven

Markie's gonna wake up extra early and cook breakfast butt-naked like Ving Rhames in "Baby Boy" Lmao!!! "You want some brekkfiss?!" LMAO!!!


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 01:45 PM~20579054
> *Stupid, immature behavior is what brings this and other forums down. Get your shit together, learn a skill or two, BUILD some shit you BELIEVE in, stop worrying about other people's shit, and work on your OWN shit. Ask for help if needed; that's what's great about this hobby: most people are ready and willing to help. Just had to rant.
> *


buildoffs are a good way to get your thinking cap on and trying new stuff THATS why buildoffs are done.... yes the 3 way buildoff has another issue that goes with it but it is mainly to get people thinking and trying new stuff


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 18 2011, 11:15 AM~20578543
> *Lets do a 64 buildoff if there havent been one already :biggrin: .
> I'm having a 64 coming my way soon so this will be my summer project.
> *


64 build off has been done. we should something more interesting like a 62 buick buildoff


----------



## soloist

SHOULD DO A DONK BUILD OFF!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 18 2011, 04:58 PM~20579541
> *buildoffs are a good way to get your thinking cap on and trying new stuff THATS why buildoffs are done.... yes the 3 way buildoff has another issue that goes with it but it is mainly to get people thinking and trying new stuff
> *


I'm speakin' on the negative attitude that's going along WITH the buildoff. I didn't ask "why"; I know that part. The attitudes shown give the appearance of immaturity. Just sayin'. Do yo thang with it. It's really none of my business but I spoke on it anyway.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just got another 1 done ! A month ago i had only 4 builds done to enter a contest in June ! Now i got 9 !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 12:45 PM~20579054
> *Stupid, immature behavior is what brings this and other forums down. Get your shit together, learn a skill or two, BUILD some shit you BELIEVE in, stop worrying about other people's shit, and work on your OWN shit. Ask for help if needed; that's what's great about this hobby: most people are ready and willing to help. Just had to rant.
> *


  tell em why U MAD


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 02:20 PM~20579741
> *Just  got  another  1  done  !    A  month  ago  i  had  only  4  builds  done  to  enter  a  contest  in  June !  Now  i  got  9 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eww


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 04:25 PM~20579783
> *eww
> *


 :twak: ooh !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 01:49 PM~20579470
> *Markie's gonna wake up extra early and cook breakfast butt-naked like Ving Rhames in "Baby Boy" Lmao!!! "You want some brekkfiss?!" LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NO THATS A WOMAN, WHO IS MY AGE THAT I CAN DEAL WITH.. 
SHE CAN KEEP ME OUT OF THE PLAYGROUND, FOR GOOD..
BUT THE ONE'S THAT ALWAYS TRY TO GET WITH ME? 
LOOK LIKE AUNT ESTER ON SANFORD AND SON! :uh: 
OR THE MAMA ON GOOD TIMES.. :uh: 
OR THAT CHICK MIMI ON THE DREW CAREY SHOW :uh: 
OR SHANAYNAY ON MARTIN LAURANCE! :wow: 

THATS A NICE MUSTANG MINI..
AND ESO THAT POLISH JOB LOOKS REALLY GOOD..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20579791
> *:twak:  ooh !
> *


what can i say its ugly and ive been known to build ugly cars before, but it looks like youre not even trying to build


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 01:49 PM~20579470
> *Markie's gonna wake up extra early and cook breakfast butt-naked like Ving Rhames in "Baby Boy" Lmao!!! "You want some brekkfiss?!" LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My favorite part was when Jody was talkin shit to Melvin and he snuck up behind him and put him in a choke hold... "Thats right cry for mama" LMAO



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 18 2011, 02:20 PM~20579741-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just  got  another  1  done  !    A  month  ago  i  had  only  4  builds  done  to  enter  a  contest  in  June !  Now  i  got  9 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That motherfucker is sick bro...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 03:45 PM~20580269
> *what can i say its ugly and ive been known to build ugly cars before, but it looks like youre not even trying to build
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 18 2011, 10:13 AM~20579247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need to get rid of that fukkin dangerous cutting disc and get a metal one....

like these...

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-DIAMOND-SAW-CUT-OFF...=item519942fb74

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-HSS-Saws-Fits-Rotary...=item5d2e85312e


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 05:45 PM~20580269
> *what can i say its ugly and ive been known to build ugly cars before, but it looks like youre not even trying to build
> *


This is the best car i have built this year !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 04:18 PM~20580465
> *This  is  the  best  car  i  have  built  this  year !
> *


  nah that red and black chevy truck :thumbsup: 

its probably cause you used baby blue sends a strong signal of a fast and the furious prop car


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 06:26 PM~20580508
> * nah that red and black chevy truck :thumbsup:
> 
> its probably cause you used baby blue sends a strong signal of a fast and the furious prop car
> *


 F&F prop car ! This thing has non of that flash ! It was drawin to life by a drawing i saw !











This thing looks sweet with the baby blue and gun metal !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 04:55 PM~20580689
> *F&F  prop  car !  This    thing  has  non  of  that  flash !  It  was  drawin to life  by  a  drawing  i  saw  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  thing  looks  sweet  with the  baby  blue  and  gun  metal !
> *


why not wait for the new stang to come out?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 06:57 PM~20580696
> *why not wait for the new stang to come out?
> *


Cause i liked this scheme and it works with the body lines ! When to 2010 hits i'll do it up in its own way !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 02:20 PM~20579741
> *    A  month  ago  i  had  only  4  builds  done  to  enter  a  contest  in  June !  Now  i  got  9 !
> 
> 
> *


i got one....


----------



## mademan

Girlfriend has an 81 camaro z28 w/ 350 small block. I changed the rad last night, and had the battery out...... put it back in today, went to start the car and nothing? lights come on, and the dinger goes off to tell you the keys are in the ignition, but it wont start. It seems like the starter inst engaging.

ive checked all grounds, and gone through everything. Anyone have any suggestions?

I guess her father boosted the car 2 night ago , mabey the starter locked up?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 18 2011, 06:16 PM~20581269
> *Girlfriend has an 81 camaro z28 w/ 350 small block. I changed the rad last night, and had the battery out...... put it back in today, went to start the car and nothing? lights come on, and the dinger goes off to tell you the keys are in the ignition, but it wont start. It seems like the starter inst engaging.
> 
> ive checked all grounds, and gone through everything. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I guess her father boosted the car 2 night ago , mabey the starter locked up?
> *


tap the starter with a hammer


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 07:21 PM~20581298
> *tap the starter with a hammer
> *


did..... nothing


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## hocknberry

> :rofl: :rofl: :boink: :nicoderm: :yes:
> you gotta talk to hydro about making a clip about me...we came up with alot of good ideas we was throwing around today laughin about if it did happen....well, ya got hydro today...lol..


 (Hock vs Hawk)

HOCKNBERRY IS STANDING NEXT THE THE HAWK, AND HE ASKED THE HAWK FOR DIRECTIONS TO THE SALES THREAD, AND THE hAWK SAYS: WHY., WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO BUY OVER THERE? AND THE HOCK SAYS i AM TRYING TO BUY A 
A 61 FROM SOME NEW GUY.. AND THE HAWK SAY'S.. SORRY BRO YOUR TO LATE.
I BOUGHT THAT CAR YESTERDAY.. WHAT ELSE DO YOU WANT TO BUY?
AND HOCK SAYS A, i WANT TO GET THE REVEL LOW RIDDER CADI OFF SOME OTHER GUY.. AND THE HAWK SAYS,, SORRY AGAIN.. I ALREADY WORKED A DEAL FOR THAT CAR LAST WEEK... BUT i WILL SELL YOU MY RESIN OLDSMOBILE AND A BUNCH OF MISELANIOUS TIRES AND RIMS...
[/quote]
:uh: how'd i get thrown into the video mix!? would be funny though! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> (Hock vs Hawk)
> 
> HOCKNBERRY IS STANDING NEXT THE THE HAWK, AND HE ASKED THE HAWK FOR DIRECTIONS TO THE SALES THREAD, AND THE hAWK SAYS: WHY., WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO BUY OVER THERE? AND THE HOCK SAYS i AM TRYING TO BUY A
> A 61 FROM SOME NEW GUY.. AND THE HAWK SAY'S.. SORRY BRO YOUR TO LATE.
> I BOUGHT THAT CAR YESTERDAY.. WHAT ELSE DO YOU WANT TO BUY?
> AND HOCK SAYS A, i WANT TO GET THE REVEL LOW RIDDER CADI OFF SOME OTHER GUY.. AND THE HAWK SAYS,, SORRY AGAIN.. I ALREADY WORKED A DEAL FOR THAT CAR LAST WEEK... BUT i WILL SELL YOU MY RESIN OLDSMOBILE AND A BUNCH OF MISELANIOUS TIRES AND RIMS...


:uh: how'd i get thrown into the video mix!? would be funny though! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Ill make this video later tonite....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hooked up a head unit tonight in the cut.. only now my parking lights are stuck on?


----------



## hocknberry

> :uh: how'd i get thrown into the video mix!? would be funny though! :biggrin:


Ill make this video later tonite....
[/quote]
 god dammit!! im about to sound like a mono tone retard trying to act in a japanese karate movie! :uh: better make it good james! this came from left field!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 18 2011, 06:16 PM~20581269
> *Girlfriend has an 81 camaro z28 w/ 350 small block. I changed the rad last night, and had the battery out...... put it back in today, went to start the car and nothing? lights come on, and the dinger goes off to tell you the keys are in the ignition, but it wont start. It seems like the starter inst engaging.
> 
> ive checked all grounds, and gone through everything. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I guess her father boosted the car 2 night ago , mabey the starter locked up?
> *


just had the exact same prob with the coupe, the bulkhead connector at the firewall was dirty, is a 3/8 deep socket to remove it, clean it , apply some dieletric grease and put it back together.... took me 2 days to track down the problem....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 07:14 PM~20581671
> *hooked up a head unit tonight in the cut.. only now my parking lights are stuck on?
> *


sounds like you are backfeeding power through the dimmer switch... run your switched power through the fusebox, a ground to your dash metal and a constant through the fusebox as well. the stock wiring is a bit confusing , and they dont make harnesses for those cars that i know of, you are better off running all new wires...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:duh: whaaaat.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 07:14 PM~20581671
> *hooked up a head unit tonight in the cut.. only now my parking lights are stuck on?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you might have a short somewhere, take dash off operation.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 09:46 PM~20581925
> *:duh: whaaaat.
> *


UN HOOK THE RADIO !

Run a power wire from the fuse box using the slot that run the lighter to the yellow on the radio !

Run another wire from the fuse box that works the wipers to the red wire on the radio !

Under the dash find a bolt the is flush with a pure peice of metal and run it to the Black wire on the radio 

the Blue wire  is for an amp its called the remote wire that turns the amp on and off from the power of the radio !

your color wires that match 1 soild 1 with a black are your speaker wires !

Just run all new wires for everything ! shit can all the factory radio wires !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 07:46 PM~20581925
> *:duh: whaaaat.
> *


:banghead: just do what dave said, you will be fine...


----------



## Hydrohype

> you need to get rid of that fukkin dangerous cutting disc and get a metal one....
> 
> like these...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/10-DIAMOND-SAW-CUT-OFF...=item519942fb74
> 
> or
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-HSS-Saws-Fits-Rotary...=item5d2e85312e


 excellent.. will do, thanks..



> Ill make this video later tonite....


 god dammit!! im about to sound like a mono tone retard trying to act in a japanese karate movie! :uh: better make it good james! this came from left field!
[/quote]

yea it would be funny... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 18 2011, 04:42 PM~20581895
> *sounds like you are backfeeding power through the dimmer switch... run your switched power through the fusebox, a ground to your dash metal and a constant through the fusebox as well. the stock wiring is a bit confusing , and they dont make harnesses for those cars that i know of, you are better off running all new wires...
> *


 hooked up an alpine deck in my 87 regal using a harness kit... easy shit to do.... on my wagon i had to run my own power for the whole fukkin system since it only came with a single dash speaker and an AM radio... even then everything worked with the ignition key as if it were factory


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 18 2011, 10:40 PM~20582330
> *hooked up an alpine deck in my 87 regal using a harness kit... easy shit to do.... on my wagon i had to run my own power for the whole fukkin system since it only came with a single dash speaker and an AM radio... even then everything worked with the ignition key as if it were factory
> *


the regal had the same problem now that i think back.. i guess ill do what i did then by cutting into the cig lighter wire for power..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 08:42 PM~20582356
> *the regal had the same problem now that i think back.. i guess ill do what i did then by cutting into the cig lighter wire for power..
> *


:banghead: can you not read? go buy a test light, it is less than 5 bucks, a handfull of butt connectors, some female spade connectors, and some crimpers, follow daves instructions, using the testlight to find the switched and constant power wires, and do it right! fuck that half assed ''cut into the cig lighter for power'' :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## richphotos

oooooooooooooooooooooooooo what did ya do? LMAO


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 11:09 PM~20582653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL ! We need a topic just for these ! Funny ass shit brother funny !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 09:38 PM~20582939
> *LOL !  We  need  a topic  just  for  these !    Funny  ass  shit  brother  funny !
> *


Thanks bro.... yea, but if we did a topic just for these, the mod might get upset and remove the topic.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 05:55 PM~20582479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


already???? what next? knock up a girl in the back seat???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 18 2011, 11:41 PM~20582970
> *already???? what next? knock up a girl in the back seat???
> *


WAIT ! What ? Boys can get knocked up now ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 09:42 PM~20582980
> *WAIT !  What ?  Boys  can  get  knocked    up  now  ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 05:20 PM~20579741
> *Just  got  another  1  done  !    A  month  ago  i  had  only  4  builds  done  to  enter  a  contest  in  June !  Now  i  got  9 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dig it!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2011, 11:43 PM~20582995
> *I dig it!!
> *


Thanks T! I'm about to post the finished pics in my display topic !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 06:42 PM~20582980
> *WAIT !  What ?  Boys  can  get  knocked    up  now  ?
> *


well with the intelligence level D is showing..... who knows... he might try...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 08:55 PM~20582479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My guess is you were tryin to open her up.... Doing 60 in a 45?


----------



## mcloven

o shit its rick 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: base905, phatras :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 18 2011, 10:17 PM~20583199
> *o shit its rick
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: base905, phatras :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


OK, and thats suppose to mean something because a mod is in here? Nobody has done anything wrong... LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 10:15 PM~20583185
> *My guess is you were tryin to open her up.... Doing 60 in a 45?
> *


Ghost ridin the wip. :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2011, 12:21 AM~20583228
> *Ghost ridin the wip.  :wow:
> *


He probley trip him self and the cop had to stop the car before it got away !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 10:26 PM~20583265
> *He  probley  trip  him  self  and  the  cop  had  to  stop  the  car    before  it  got  away !
> *


 :roflmao: 

It musta been a white cop, Lil d's got his hands up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2011, 12:28 AM~20583277
> *:roflmao:
> 
> It musta been a white cop,  Lil d's got his hands up.
> *


And a camera !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol nice guesses :roflmao:
but he got me because my front license plate "crooked"... when its been like this :uh: both of us at 45MPH and THATS what you see.








called it under "defective equipment" on the warning slip.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 19 2011, 12:37 AM~20583326
> *lol nice guesses :roflmao:
> but he got me because my front license plate was 10 degrees crooked... when its been like this :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called it under "defective equipment" on the warning slip.
> *


OH you were a victim of DWHB !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DWHB !

DRIVING 

WHILE

HALF

BLACK !

Probley want to see if your mommy was FUGLY !


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 12:41 AM~20583345
> *DWHB !
> 
> DRIVING
> 
> WHILE
> 
> HALF
> 
> BLACK !
> 
> Probley  want  to  see  if  your  mommy  was  FUGLY  !
> *


:yes: lol i was talkin about gettin pulled over with that exact reason earlier today in school.. :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 19 2011, 12:41 AM~20583350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dumb bitch at the end said KEEP LAUGHING I'M A GET A BLACK PERSON DOWN HERE AND WHOOP YOUR ASS !


----------



## LowandBeyond

What a bastid cop. Hes callin ur defective gbody a pos. :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

last one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2011, 12:51 AM~20583406
> *What a bastid cop. Hes callin ur defective gbody a pos.  :wow:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 10:37 PM~20583326
> *lol nice guesses :roflmao:
> but he got me because my front license plate "crooked"... when its been like this :uh: both of us at 45MPH and THATS what you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called it under "defective equipment" on the warning slip.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that dipshit mustve been bored you cant really get a ticket for a crooked plate anyways


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2011, 09:38 PM~20582939
> *LOL !  We  need  a topic  just  for  these !    Funny  ass  shit  brother  funny !
> *


 when I learn how to make these? Oh my god you guys are in trouble..


----------



## Hydrohype

My thoughts and prayers have been going out to all the good souls who are 
trying to hold it down in the southern states..
they had there hands full with the tornado's a few weeks ago.. and now that
Mississippi is giving a lot of people some hell.... 
I hope the water give's way and show's yall some mercy sooner rather than later... 
This song was written shortly after the first floods...in the early 1900's...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 10:48 PM~20575271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 12:20 AM~20579741
> *Just  got  another  1  done  !    A  month  ago  i  had  only  4  builds  done  to  enter  a  contest  in  June !  Now  i  got  9 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats nice Mini! 
I'm not digging the rear wing but thats my problem :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 09:09 PM~20582653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaam dude Your killing mee..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 11:04 PM~20583488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that dipshit mustve been bored you cant really get a ticket for a crooked plate anyways
> *


yes you can in missouri, it must be parallel to the ground, no angled plates


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2011, 06:45 AM~20584173
> *yes you can in missouri, it must be parallel to the ground, no angled plates
> *


how much can i sell a oem 93-96 fleetwood grill ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 19 2011, 06:22 AM~20584256
> *how much can i sell a oem 93-96 fleetwood grill ?
> *


NOS or used?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 09:37 PM~20583326
> *lol nice guesses :roflmao:
> but he got me because my front license plate "crooked"... when its been like this :uh: both of us at 45MPH and THATS what you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called it under "defective equipment" on the warning slip.
> *


so was he coming down the opposite side and made a u, or was he in front of you and slowed down???


----------



## Scur-rape-init

All in fun. Hope nobody gets all butt hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 02:01 PM~20586150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> All in fun. Hope nobody gets all butt hurt. :biggrin:
> *


omfg..thats great i remember hydro telling that story about them chicks...lol......
model sheriff...loll....chatty cathy an the short guy with all the tattos...lmao!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 12:01 PM~20586150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> All in fun. Hope nobody gets all butt hurt. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS GOOD! 
NOT SURE WHAT PART WAS FUNNIER, BUT I LIKE THE MODEL SHERRIFF COMMENT AND WELL I LIVE IN CALI, WELL SOUTH OF CALI IN MEXICO.... 
GOOD VID...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 02:01 PM~20586150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> All in fun. Hope nobody gets all butt hurt. :biggrin:
> *


Has to be 1 of the best so far ! Great Job Scurp !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+May 19 2011, 05:45 AM~20584173-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can in missouri, it must be parallel to the ground, no angled plates
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a first ive never heard of a more stupid law i got bitched at once because they couldnt see my plate so i stuck the fucker inside the dash where they really couldnt see it but couldnt say shit since its legal to do so.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@May 19 2011, 09:47 AM~20585371
> *so was he coming down the opposite side and made a u, or was he in front of you and slowed down???
> *


had to have been, but thats so stupid to bust anyone for it


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
IVE WATCHED IT LIKE 3 TIMES ALREADY.... LMAO
OK, AGREED, THERE NEEDS TO BE A TOPIC FOR THESE VIDS...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 19 2011, 11:47 AM~20585371
> *so was he coming down the opposite side and made a u, or was he in front of you and slowed down???
> *


made a u from the opposite side


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2011, 07:37 PM~20583326
> *lol nice guesses :roflmao:
> but he got me because my front license plate "crooked"... when its been like this :uh: both of us at 45MPH and THATS what you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> called it under "defective equipment" on the warning slip.
> *


was the plate really crooked or was hearse doing a ride along with the sheriff?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: he says it was


----------



## Tonioseven

*This is almost right next door to me right now...*


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 03:01 PM~20586150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> All in fun. Hope nobody gets all butt hurt. :biggrin:
> *


they just keep getting funnier all the all the time, good one Scur-rape !! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 19 2011, 02:49 PM~20587241
> *This is almost right next door to me right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is still going on :wow: i remember they shut 19 down for a minute when we had the fire out by us


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2011, 04:03 PM~20586914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want my mommy...lol.....just sell me a lid lmao


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2011, 10:14 AM~20585145
> *NOS  or used?
> *


Used


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 19 2011, 05:03 PM~20588136
> *Used
> *


35-75 depending on current market, but ive seen a lot of them lately in the u pick....  so on the low side is realistic....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2011, 08:23 PM~20588287
> *35-75 depending on current market, but ive seen a lot of them lately in the u pick....   so on the low side is realistic....
> *



:wave:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2011, 05:23 PM~20588287
> *35-75 depending on current market, but ive seen a lot of them lately in the u pick....   so on the low side is realistic....
> *


Ill take 2 burrito supremes, nachos, a taco and a mountain dew to drink....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 19 2011, 05:24 PM~20588295-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good evening sir! :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@May 19 2011, 05:46 PM~20588433
> *Ill take 2 burrito supremes, nachos, a taco and a mountain dew to drink....
> *


:roflmao: mini played it on the phone for me to hear...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2011, 09:01 PM~20588534
> *good evening sir! :wave:
> *



what the fucks happening boobie?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2011, 06:01 PM~20588534
> *good evening sir! :wave:
> :roflmao: mini played it on the phone for me to hear...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAAHHAA LMBO DAMN JAMES I GOTA LEARN HOW TO DO THEM VIDEOS THAT SHIT IS FUNNY AS FUCK "I JUST GAVE HER THAT BURRITO SUPREME" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 06:03 PM~20588545
> *what the fucks happening boobie?
> *


nada... sitting at home... tired... more work tomorrow...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2011, 10:05 PM~20588997
> *nada... sitting at home... tired... more work tomorrow...
> *



Yep, I hear that shit. I actually have the next two weeks off, but technically I'll probably be doing more work around the house then I would at work. Gotta take care or Momma, the new baby and my daughter.  Screw it, I got my big girl panties on, I can do it! :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 07:08 PM~20589028
> *Yep, I hear that shit. I actually have the next two weeks off, but technically I'll probably be doing more work around the house then I would at work. Gotta take care or Momma, the new baby and my daughter.  Screw it, I got my big girl panties on, I can do it! :roflmao:
> *


i wouldnt know what to do with 2 weeks off... id go crazy ....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2011, 09:51 PM~20589439
> *i wouldnt know what to do with 2 weeks off... id go crazy ....
> *


Damn dude with 2 weeks off you could go see an eye doctor and have tighten your shit up !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 11:10 PM~20589628
> *Damn  dude  with  2  weeks  off  you  could  go  see  an  eye  doctor  and  have  tighten    your  shit  up !
> *




:wow: Ok, that shit was funny.... you're still short, but that shit was FUNNY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 10:16 PM~20589680
> *:wow:  Ok, that shit was funny.... you're still short, but that shit was FUNNY!!! :roflmao:
> *


Im not that short ! I'm 5' 7" !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 08:10 PM~20589628
> *Damn  dude  with  2  weeks  off  you  could  go  see  an  eye  doctor  and  have  tighten    your  shit  up !
> *


 :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 11:17 PM~20589691
> *Im  not that  short !    I'm  5' 7"  !
> *




My wife is taller then you! :roflmao: You're a stump! I got some miracle grow in the shed if you're wantin to come up to man size.


----------



## darkside customs

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: darkside customs, Scur-rape-init, Esoteric,* phatras*, CNDYBLU66SS


Theres a new sherriff in town....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 08:10 PM~20589628
> *Damn  dude  with  2  weeks  off  i  could  go  see  an  ass  doctor  and  have  him tighten    my  shit  up !
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: damn dave never kne you were that way, maybe mcdiapers would like some time alone with you ....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2011, 11:22 PM~20589733
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: darkside customs, Scur-rape-init, Esoteric, phatras, CNDYBLU66SS
> Theres a new sherriff in town....
> *




Damn, I am still laughin. I just dont think Hydro liked it. :| He never commented LOL. Must have been the thought of banging the fattie again that made him sick and leave. :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 12:01 PM~20586150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> All in fun. Hope nobody gets all butt hurt. :biggrin:
> *


 funny shit.. bla bla bla bla bla bla......bla bla bla bla,,
damm am I that badd...?
:biggrin: dont answer..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 08:28 PM~20589787
> *Damn, I am still laughin. I just dont think Hydro liked it. :|  He never commented LOL. Must have been the thought of banging the fattie again that made him sick and leave. :roflmao:
> *


lol yea; now I just told my home girl who live's me, the story of that horrible night..
she is fuckin laughing..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*FINIALLY WERE HAVING SOME FUN AGAIN ! JUST LOOK AT THE LAST FEW PAGES !WE'RE ALL JOKING AROUND , SHARING BUILDS , AND NO ONE IS GETTING ANAL RAPED WITH SOME SURPISE BUT SEX PUNCH CAUSE OF WHAT ANYONE HAS POSTED ! NICE TO BE ON HERE HAVING SOME FUN WITH YOU ALL!*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 19 2011, 11:49 PM~20589954
> *lol yea; now I just told my home girl who live's me, the story of that horrible night..
> she is fuckin laughing..
> *



:roflmao: That's funny shit! :biggrin: 


Ok for anyone who's interested, here are a few shots of what I've gotten done to the rollback. 


























Damn this new camera sucks!!  Sorry for the shitty pics... this is with the micro settin on too.. just touchy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 10:57 PM~20590038
> *:roflmao:  That's funny shit! :biggrin:
> Ok for anyone who's interested, here are a few shots of what I've gotten done to the rollback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn this new camera sucks!!  Sorry for the shitty pics... this is with the micro settin on too.. just touchy.
> *



WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU BUILDING ? iT LOOKED LIKE A LADDER , THEN LIKE A FENCE AND THEN A SEEN A BOARDER CONTROL GATE lol!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 08:59 PM~20590073
> *WHAT THE  HELL  ARE  YOU  BUILDING ?  iT  LOOKED  LIKE  A  LADDER  ,  THEN  LIKE  A  FENCE AND  THEN  A  SEEN  A  BOARDER CONTROL  GATE   lol!
> *



Hey, leave my front yard out of this


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 07:17 PM~20589691
> *Im  not that  short !    I'm  5' 7"  !
> *



LMNO 4 inches shorter and u would be a midget LMNO now I k o why James luvs midget porn :biggrin: :roflmao: Umpa umpa Umpa dee doo lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 07:59 PM~20590073
> *WHAT THE  HELL  ARE  YOU  BUILDING ?  iT  LOOKED  LIKE  A  LADDER  ,  THEN  LIKE  A  FENCE AND  THEN  A  SEEN  A  BOARDER CONTROL  GATE  lol!
> *


HAHAHAHAHA LMNO I was thinking the same shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 19 2011, 09:06 PM~20590150
> *LMNO 4 inches shorter and u would be a midget LMNO now I k o why James luvs midget porn  :biggrin:  :roflmao: Umpa umpa Umpa dee doo lol
> *


  :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 19 2011, 11:59 PM~20590073-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE  HELL  ARE  YOU  BUILDING ?  iT  LOOKED  LIKE  A  LADDER  ,  THEN  LIKE  A  FENCE AND  THEN  A  SEEN  A  BOARDER CONTROL  GATE  lol!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :uh: You illiterate bastard.... READ!!! Im still starting to wonder if it's really hearse that is crosseyed! :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@May 20 2011, 12:02 AM~20590106
> *Hey, leave my front yard out of this
> *



Touchy subject James? :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 09:12 PM~20590203
> *:uh: You illiterate bastard.... READ!!! Im still starting to wonder if it's really hearse that is crosseyed! :roflmao:
> 
> *


shit , at least i can spell.... :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 11:12 PM~20590203
> *:uh: You illiterate bastard.... READ!!! Im still starting to wonder if it's really hearse that is crosseyed! :roflmao:
> Touchy subject James? :roflmao:
> *



just cause i can't read 2 pages at a time doesn't mean i am illiterate!


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2011, 12:15 AM~20590228
> *just  cause  i  can't  read  2  pages  at  a  time  doesn't  mean  i  am  illiterate!
> *



Ok, Fine mini, would you rather I call you SLOW? Did you get your little Deet de dee helmet?? It's time for you to catch Ricks bus!  :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 09:40 PM~20590468
> *Ok, Fine mini, would you rather I call you SLOW?  Did you get your little Deet de dee helmet?? It's time for you to catch Ricks bus!  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT THINK HES WELCOME ON THAT BUS ANYMORE...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

wow i missed alot tonight... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

WHY WOULD MINI BEED A HELMET WITH HAIR LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 19 2011, 09:55 PM~20590594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WOULD MINI BEED A HELMET WITH HAIR LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


HEY, LEAVE FRANK OUT OF THIS


----------



## LoLife4Life

HAHAHAHAHAHA LMBO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2011, 11:56 PM~20590606
> *HEY, LEAVE FRANK OUT OF THIS
> *


:wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: everyone is on a roll tonight...


----------



## LoLife4Life

NAH THIS IS FRANK THAT FOO CALLED ME UP TO COME AND GET HIM SO HIS LADY DON'T WHOOP HIS ASS LMBO


----------



## LoLife4Life

ASK HEARSE TO LET U BARROW HIS


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 19 2011, 10:06 PM~20590684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASK HEARSE TO LET U BARROW HIS
> *


borrow, the word you are searching for noob, is borrow.... :twak:


----------



## Esoteric

lowriders cant low :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2011, 09:10 PM~20590717
> *borrow, the word you are searching for noob, is borrow.... :twak:
> *



Lol been hanging with mini to long :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 01:01 PM~20586150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> All in fun. Hope nobody gets all butt hurt. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lmfao my sides hurt this is the funiest shit yet


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 19 2011, 11:17 PM~20590759
> *lowriders cant low :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick shit but when i was dippin that low i drug a hole in my cat and my muffler pinched brake lines fuck all that


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 19 2011, 10:39 PM~20590910
> *sick shit but when i was dippin that low i drug a hole in my cat and my muffler pinched brake lines fuck all that
> *


i saw the details on this whip its not bagged or juiced


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 19 2011, 11:41 PM~20590917
> *i saw the details on this whip its not bagged or juiced
> *


niether was mine thats my point lol


----------



## Esoteric

Digger 1 still lives


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i love this


----------



## mademan

since Kevin (undead) was posting up some hot wheels he was customizing.... i figured I would post up a couple of my old ones that I found while cleaning.

rear loader beach bomb








scratch built chassis, wired keith black dual plug hemi :biggrin: 








size comparison








another vw with a fully scratchbuilt chassis

comparrison


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 20 2011, 12:17 AM~20590759
> *lowriders cant low :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bitch is nice where the other pics at??


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 20 2011, 12:39 AM~20590910
> *sick shit but when i was dippin that low i drug a hole in my cat and my muffler pinched brake lines fuck all that
> *


x2 that happen to me to that was some good times


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 20 2011, 03:12 PM~20594372
> *x2 that happen to me to that was some good times
> *


Lmao it was fun while it lasted


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 20 2011, 12:57 AM~20591490
> *Digger 1 still lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



anymore pics?? my son is a huge digger fan! he's gonna have a kick seeing this pic


----------



## darkside customs

Vance.... Is this the new model sheriff that you were talking about?

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 20 2011, 02:40 PM~20594520
> *anymore pics?? my son is a huge digger fan! he's gonna have a kick seeing this pic
> *


this won me 100 bucks when my homie didnt believe that the first grave digger was a Ford he lost another 20 when we called the dungeon to confirm it.

heres digger 2 and 3
http://i.imgur.com/YIwDd.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/d45oq.jpg


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 20 2011, 06:06 PM~20594647
> *Vance.... Is this the new model sheriff that you were talking about?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Haha That's classic! :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 19 2011, 07:39 PM~20590910
> *sick shit but when i was dippin that low i drug a hole in my cat and my muffler pinched brake lines fuck all that
> *


the good ol' days.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2011, 08:31 PM~20596279
> *the good ol' days....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me too....my 79 cutlass ....i use to take reflectors of road when swithcing lanes lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 20 2011, 08:08 PM~20596481
> *me too....my 79 cutlass ....i use to take reflectors of road when swithcing lanes lol
> *


 :0 a reflector collector! i got three of those, one dropped with a fucked up body kit, one bagged! and one on switches.....got tired of coming up on potholes, dips and other road hazards and swerving like a drunk or closing my eyes and awating the obnevitable!  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Got another 1 finished !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2011, 10:13 PM~20597248
> *Got  another  1  finished !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! youre getting alot of stuff done this year arent ya...... good to see you back at the bench again...


----------



## darkside customs

Everybody ready because in about an hour there is suppose to be an earthquake that will destroy the earth.... 

Supply check....
1. A kit to build
2. Cheech and Chong's next movie
3. and some good ass weed to get me fucked up when the shit happens....


LMAO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 21 2011, 12:16 AM~20597267
> *Damn! youre getting alot of stuff done this year arent ya...... good to see you back at the bench again...
> *


Yea James ! I can flow when i don't get all wrapped up in all out projects i just seemed to push my self farther then i am able to handle ! I can do it but i just seem to get side tracked or burned out ! But man does if fell so good to just set down , cut, glue, sand, primer, paint, clear, and build with out worring about if i'm even or level ! Now i understand why alot of these don't try ! THEY GET MORE DONE ! LOL! :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2011, 10:29 PM~20597343
> *Yea  James !  I  can  flow  when i  don't  get  all  wrapped  up  in  all out  projects  i  just  seemed  to  push  my  self    farther then  i  am  able  to  handle !  I  can  do it  but  i  just  seem  to  get  side  tracked  or  burned  out  ! But  man  does  if  fell  so  good  to  just  set  down  , cut, glue, sand, primer, paint, clear, and  build  with  out  worring  about  if  i'm  even  or  level !  Now  i  understand  why  alot  of  these  don't  try  !  THEY  GET  MORE  DONE  !  LOL! :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


Agreed..... It does feel good to be able to sit down and get some work done as long as you are enjoyin it bro, then thats what matters....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2011, 07:29 PM~20597343
> *Yea  James !  I  can  flow  when i  don't  get  all  wrapped  up  in  all out  projects  i  just  seemed  to  push  my  self    farther then  i  am  able  to  handle !  I  can  do it  but  i  just  seem  to  get  side  tracked  or  burned  out  ! But  man  does  if  fell  so  good  to  just  set  down  , cut, glue, sand, primer, paint, clear, and  build  with  out  worring  about  if  i'm  even  or  level !  Now  i  understand  why  alot  of  these  don't  try  !  THEY  GET  MORE  DONE  !  LOL! :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


yup.... easy to finish a lot of half-ass or uncomplicated shit..... but the fun is in the challenge


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 20 2011, 10:22 PM~20597304
> *Everybody ready because in about an hour there is suppose to be an earthquake that will destroy the earth....
> 
> Supply check....
> 1. A kit to build
> 2. Cheech and Chong's next movie
> 3. and some good ass weed to get me fucked up when the shit happens....
> LMAO
> *


my supplies..

1, 750ml of jack daniels black label
2. some bluntsssss  
3. my bonfire
4 my guns (in case the zombie jesuses come after me)

aint no rapture gonna get me! :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

OH YAH!! I FORGOT.....THE WORLD IS SUPPOSED TO END SATURDAY!? SHIT I ONLY GOT LIKE 6 MINUTES TIL SATURDAY AND NO PAINT ON THE 61 WAGON!!  better luck in the next life i guess?! :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 21 2011, 01:56 AM~20597482
> *OH YAH!! I FORGOT.....THE WORLD IS SUPPOSED TO END SATURDAY!? SHIT I ONLY GOT LIKE 6 MINUTES TIL SATURDAY AND NO PAINT ON THE 61 WAGON!!   better luck in the next life i guess?! :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *



Been Saturday for awhile. You got plenty of time to paint. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@May 20 2011, 11:00 PM~20597503
> *Been Saturday for awhile. You got plenty of time to paint. :biggrin:
> *


not in my hood..but by now.....yah...world is still ready to shit on me once again!! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so is it rapture by timezones? religion is all organized bullshit, at the family radio offices ( those nutjobs who started this nonsensical bullshit), they say 80% of the workers dont even believe what their ''preacher'' is saying, the other 20% are just plain nuts , and sold or gave away their belongings.. how stupid are they going to feel sunday when they wake up with no car , no house , and the world is still going on with business as usual .... :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+May 20 2011, 10:22 PM~20597304-->
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody ready because in about an hour there is suppose to be an earthquake that will destroy the earth....
> 
> Supply check....
> 1. A kit to build
> 2. Cheech and Chong's next movie
> 3. and some good ass weed to get me fucked up when the shit happens....
> LMAO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. I want to get in the line thats going back to Earth so i can try again..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@May 20 2011, 11:24 PM~20597611
> *so is it rapture by timezones? religion is all organized bullshit, at the family radio offices ( those nutjobs who started this nonsensical bullshit), they say 80% of the workers dont even believe what their ''preacher'' is saying, the other 20% are just plain nuts , and sold or gave away their belongings.. how stupid are they going to feel sunday when they wake up with no car , no house , and the world is still going on with business as usual .... :roflmao:
> *


you need to be getting to the Post office before judgement day!


----------



## mcloven

where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider 
i got pics to post


----------



## phatras

> where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider
> 
> 
> I was asked to delete it so I did... Sorry man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note.. Some of you are using the sub forums some of you are not. We need to decide if we are going to keep them or not.. The people who are using them have the flow of them and it appears to be working but only about half of you are using them. So yea or nay.. Yea keep them and put everything up in them.. Or nay delete them and move everything back to the main forum.. Simple Yea or nay.. Nothing more.. NO BS... No I want this or that.. JUST A SIMPLE YEA OR NAY...


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody know why when I burn cds on my computer they sound lower then others?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 21 2011, 03:13 PM~20599575
> *I was asked to delete it so I did... Sorry man...
> On a related note.. Some of you are using the sub forums some of you are not. We need to decide if we are going to keep them or not.. The people who are using them have the flow of them and it appears to be working but only about half of you are using them. So yea or nay.. Yea keep them and put everything up in them.. Or nay delete them and move everything back to the main forum.. Simple Yea or nay.. Nothing more.. NO BS... No I want this or that.. JUST A SIMPLE YEA OR NAY...
> *



Nay on the sub forums.


----------



## pancho1969

> where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider
> I was asked to delete it so I did... Sorry man...
> On a related note.. Some of you are using the sub forums some of you are not. We need to decide if we are going to keep them or not.. The people who are using them have the flow of them and it appears to be working but only about half of you are using them. So yea or nay.. Yea keep them and put everything up in them.. Or nay delete them and move everything back to the main forum.. Simple Yea or nay.. Nothing more.. NO BS... No I want this or that.. JUST A SIMPLE YEA OR NAY...
> 
> 
> 
> Nay
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider
> I was asked to delete it so I did... Sorry man...
> On a related note.. Some of you are using the sub forums some of you are not. We need to decide if we are going to keep them or not.. The people who are using them have the flow of them and it appears to be working but only about half of you are using them. So yea or nay.. Yea keep them and put everything up in them.. Or nay delete them and move everything back to the main forum.. Simple Yea or nay.. Nothing more.. NO BS... No I want this or that.. JUST A SIMPLE YEA OR NAY...
> 
> 
> 
> nay
Click to expand...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 21 2011, 03:16 PM~20599590
> *Anybody know why when I burn cds on my computer they sound lower then others?
> *



Could possibly be the settin of the MP3 file Pancho... some are higher quality, while others are not


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 21 2011, 01:33 PM~20599652
> *Could possibly be the settin of the MP3 file Pancho... some are higher quality, while others are not
> *



i also hate some songs sound quality some are loud as shit and some you can barley here them :uh:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 21 2011, 01:01 PM~20599527
> *where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider
> i got pics to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good! you can definatly tell that you took your time on this one! keep it up.


----------



## Tonioseven

Nay.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 21 2011, 12:13 PM~20599575
> *
> On a related note.. Some of you are using the sub forums some of you are not. We need to decide if we are going to keep them or not.. The people who are using them have the flow of them and it appears to be working but only about half of you are using them. So yea or nay.. Yea keep them and put everything up in them.. Or nay delete them and move everything back to the main forum.. Simple Yea or nay.. Nothing more.. NO BS... No I want this or that.. JUST A SIMPLE YEA OR NAY...
> *


nay


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 21 2011, 01:24 AM~20597611
> *so is it rapture by timezones? religion is all organized bullshit, at the family radio offices ( those nutjobs who started this nonsensical bullshit), they say 80% of the workers dont even believe what their ''preacher'' is saying, the other 20% are just plain nuts , and sold or gave away their belongings.. how stupid are they going to feel sunday when they wake up with no car , no house , and the world is still going on with business as usual .... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT WAS THE SAME GUY THAT SAID THAT THE WORLD WAS ENDING ON 1994 YALL REMEMBER THAT SHIT??


----------



## gseeds

> where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider
> I was asked to delete it so I did... Sorry man...
> On a related note.. Some of you are using the sub forums some of you are not. We need to decide if we are going to keep them or not.. The people who are using them have the flow of them and it appears to be working but only about half of you are using them. So yea or nay.. Yea keep them and put everything up in them.. Or nay delete them and move everything back to the main forum.. Simple Yea or nay.. Nothing more.. NO BS... No I want this or that.. JUST A SIMPLE YEA OR NAY...
> 
> 
> 
> nay :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 21 2011, 12:16 PM~20599590
> *Anybody know why when I burn cds on my computer they sound lower then others?
> *


as in quality? 

i burn my discs at the slowest speed to make sure it completely embeds the data


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 21 2011, 11:33 AM~20599652-->
> 
> 
> 
> Could possibly be the settin of the MP3 file Pancho... some are higher quality, while others are not
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Esoteric_@May 21 2011, 02:09 PM~20600233
> *as in quality?
> 
> i burn my discs at the slowest speed to make sure it completely embeds the data
> *


they dont play as loud as other burned cds or original's. say i turn my sterio up to 40 with other burned cds sounds close to the same volume of originals. i play one i burned on my comp dont sound as loud as the others :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 21 2011, 03:19 PM~20600274
> *
> they dont play as loud as other burned cds or original's. say i turn my sterio up to 40 with other burned cds sounds close to the same volume of originals. i play one i burned on my comp dont sound as loud as the others :dunno:
> *


youre using a crappy format or youre uploading them in a crappy format WMA sucks ass when it comes to music formats, sound to me thats whats recording to your discs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 21 2011, 09:13 AM~20599575
> *I was asked to delete it so I did... Sorry man...
> On a related note.. Some of you are using the sub forums some of you are not. We need to decide if we are going to keep them or not.. The people who are using them have the flow of them and it appears to be working but only about half of you are using them. So yea or nay.. Yea keep them and put everything up in them.. Or nay delete them and move everything back to the main forum.. Simple Yea or nay.. Nothing more.. NO BS... No I want this or that.. JUST A SIMPLE YEA OR NAY...
> *


maybe just pin a completed models topic at the top of the main forums and have a subforum for the FAQ and tips topics.... easier to look thru a list of tips topics than go thru the whole FAQ


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2011, 06:10 PM~20600691
> *maybe just pin a completed models topic at the top of the main forums and have a subforum for the FAQ and tips topics.... easier to look thru a list of tips topics than go thru the whole FAQ
> *


YEA OR NAY.. Nothing more...

FYI.. look at the first page of the FAQ.. the first post.. There is a long list of how tos that is updated all the time.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 21 2011, 02:13 PM~20599575
> *On a related note.. Some of you are using the sub forums some of you are not. We need to decide if we are going to keep them or not.. The people who are using them have the flow of them and it appears to be working but only about half of you are using them. So yea or nay.. Yea keep them and put everything up in them.. Or nay delete them and move everything back to the main forum.. Simple Yea or nay.. Nothing more.. NO BS... No I want this or that.. JUST A SIMPLE YEA OR NAY...
> *


Nay


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 21 2011, 05:39 PM~20600784
> *YEA OR NAY.. Nothing more...
> 
> 
> *


C'MON RICK, DONT MAKE MORE RIOTS, LISTEN TO THE USERS , HE OFFERED UP A VALID SUGGESTION....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsdown: nay


----------



## mcloven

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Laidframe

Nay


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 21 2011, 07:35 PM~20600550
> *youre using a crappy format or youre uploading them in a crappy format WMA sucks ass when it comes to music formats, sound to me thats whats recording to your discs
> *



x2 pancho. I think you're recording .wma files, instead of .mp3 format. also look at the bitrate of the recording when you down load it... if you're downloading 64, or 128, or anything in that range then the quality is going to be Sheeeeeitt!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 21 2011, 02:47 PM~20600141
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: thats an ugly ford you're driving nate! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider
> i got pics to post


 the import looks good karla!



> where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider
> I was asked to delete it so I did... Sorry man...
> On a related note.. Some of you are using the sub forums some of you are not. We need to decide if we are going to keep them or not.. The people who are using them have the flow of them and it appears to be working but only about half of you are using them. So yea or nay.. Yea keep them and put everything up in them.. Or nay delete them and move everything back to the main forum.. Simple Yea or nay.. Nothing more.. NO BS... No I want this or that.. JUST A SIMPLE YEA OR NAY...
> 
> 
> 
> Sha,,nay Nay!
Click to expand...


----------



## hocknberry

NAY


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 21 2011, 03:01 PM~20599527
> *where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider
> i got pics to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Poor McLovin. Actually puts some damn good work into his build this time, and gets shut down like a mother!! :| It's cool Mclovestain, build that bitch up. Lets see what it will look like in the end!


----------



## Hydrohype

whats up in the Sandbox today? :0

hey does anybody know where I can get a (Head cleaner tape)
for a mini DV recorder?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 22 2011, 04:53 PM~20604595
> *whats up in the Sandbox today?  :0
> 
> hey does anybody know where I can get a (Head cleaner tape)
> for a mini DV recorder?
> *



An electronics store.  Btw Hydro, I just noticed the Sha Nay Nay on your shit! :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 22 2011, 01:08 PM~20603969
> *Poor McLovin. Actually puts some damn good work into his build this time, and gets shut down like a mother!! :|  It's cool Mclovestain, build that bitch up. Lets see what it will look like in the end!
> *


X2 take your time and lets see what you do.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 21 2011, 09:25 PM~20601478
> *:0  :wow: thats an ugly ford you're driving nate! :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## danny chawps

that faaaaaaawks everyone up yo on this post judgment day sunday :biggrin: i gotta head back in a while and finish some patterns


----------



## pancho1969

Any body ever spray them cheap paints they sell at craft stores? What do I thin it with?




> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 22 2011, 03:44 PM~20605212
> *that faaaaaaawks everyone up yo on this post judgment day sunday  :biggrin:  i gotta head back in a while and finish some patterns
> *


:0 :wave: pics ?? :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20605292
> *Any body ever spray them cheap paints they sell at craft stores? What do I thin it with?
> :0 :wave: pics ??  :cheesy:
> *



i left the cam at the shop , but im full of flake  , im doing a red 70 rag flaked with candys on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

post storm pic


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20605292
> *Any body ever spray them cheap paints they sell at craft stores? What do I thin it with?
> :0 :wave: pics ??  :cheesy:
> *


yes but at 40psi to get a decent spray, def not worth it


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20605212
> *that faaaaaaawks everyone up yo on this post judgment day sunday  :biggrin:  i gotta head back in a while and finish some patterns
> *


sup chawps?! you get your stuff ready to do some chrome plating for model shit yet?! :0 :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

SORRY DOUBLE POST :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@May 21 2011, 02:01 PM~20599527
> *where the hell is the build topic of me undead and crxlowrider
> i got pics to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTH MCLOVIN YOU HOLDIN DOWN SOME CLASSICS OVER THERE.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THEY MADE VHS ANYMORE.. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: CHRISTMAS CAROLS...YOU NEED BETTER TUNES TO BUILD TO MAN.. :biggrin: 
BTW NICE PAINT JOB. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Nay on the sub forums......
Oh and Mcloven, very nice work on that paint job. Keep building and finish it bro..... you finally listened to all of us and took your time bro. What rims you gonna go with on this one?


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2011, 11:18 PM~20606646
> *Nay on the sub forums......
> Oh and Mcloven, very nice work on that paint job. Keep building and finish it bro..... you finally listened to all of us and took your time bro. What rims you gonna go with on this one?
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

finally went and bought a primer gun got sick of the HLVPs lack of control


----------



## mcloven

i might be useing volk te 37 or some spoked wheels from a silva kit i got


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 












aint no brass either


----------



## Esoteric

you polish it?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 23 2011, 02:43 PM~20610699
> *you polish it?
> *




nah ....... fresh outa the envelope, to the bench to snap a pic


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 23 2011, 02:43 PM~20610696-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aint no brass either
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@May 23 2011, 03:13 PM~20610869
> *nah ....... fresh outa the envelope, to the bench to snap a pic, back into the envelope and off to Vance's house!
> *



DAMN!!! Thanks JEFFE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: youza fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2011, 04:09 PM~20611161
> *:biggrin:  youza fool! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: Oh, you didnt know? :biggrin: 


YOOOOO FELLAS!! How the hells it hangin?!?! Thanks to Bigg C I'll have a nicely detailed engine bay on the Caddy here in a couple days!! Got a lot of tips and found a lot of interesting things at the store this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2011, 11:43 AM~20610696
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aint no brass either
> *


who did the plating and how much did it cost ya? :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

holy shit spacers batman


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 23 2011, 06:48 PM~20613347
> *holy shit spacers batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :thumbsdown: fuck spacers! unless you have a death wish or like livin on the edge!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 23 2011, 09:15 PM~20613081
> *who did the plating and how much did it cost ya? :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :shhh:  


im not at liberty to say at the momment!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 23 2011, 06:15 PM~20613081
> *who did the plating and how much did it cost ya? :wow:  :wow:
> *


thats plated jeffy?! looks like good ol photo etch that needs some polishiing?! maybe the lighting?! :dunno: maybe my faulty eyes?! last check was 20/20 though! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 23 2011, 07:45 PM~20613902
> *thats plated jeffy?! looks like good ol photo etch that needs some polishiing?! maybe the lighting?! :dunno: maybe my faulty eyes?! last check was 20/20 though! :biggrin:
> *



its either the lighting or your eyes aint 20/20! that p.e is gold plated


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 23 2011, 06:56 PM~20613414
> *:nono:  :thumbsdown: fuck spacers! unless you have a death wish or like livin on the edge!
> *


x2 this dude got the car for free and hes restoring it back to stock, in american terms the car isnt worth shit but in european terms its close to a SS impala


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 22 2011, 02:49 PM~20604794
> *An electronics store.  Btw Hydro, I just noticed the Sha Nay Nay on your shit! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: thats the response to the poll that Rick is taking about the forums.. 

Buy the way? Rev and Mini..? I hope you two S.O.B.'s are doing Okay?
and I hope you aint got no family that is affected by that shit in Joplin?
Im gonna call you guys tomorrow..


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2011, 11:43 AM~20610696
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aint no brass either
> *


where did you find the sheets before you had it plated? I asked the local hobby store for a list of all photo etch shit and I didn't see anything make/model specific. :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2011, 09:02 PM~20614725
> *:biggrin:  thats the response to the poll that Rick is taking about the forums..
> 
> Buy the way? Rev and Mini..? I hope you two S.O.B.'s  are doing Okay?
> and I hope you aint got no family that is affected by that shit in Joplin?
> Im gonna call you guys tomorrow..
> *


MY PHONES OFF  I DONT HAVE ANY FAMILY THAT WAY, BUT I HAVE SOME HOMIES WHO MADE IT OUT OK, MY COUSIN IS MILITARY, THEY ARE SENDING THE CLOSEST PERSONNEL DOWN TO HELP OUT, HE LEAVES TOMORROW... THE PICS IVE SEEN SO FAR DONT LOOK GOOD, THE WHOLE CITY WAS AFFECTED IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER, THE WINDS WERE BETWEEN 190-200 MPH. THE HOSPITAL WAS DESTROYED, 3 SCHOOLS, NUMEROUS HOUSES AND BUSINESSES. NOT A GOOD SITUATION AT ALL...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 23 2011, 09:47 PM~20615179
> *where did you find the sheets before you had it plated? I asked the local hobby store for a list of all photo etch shit and I didn't see anything make/model specific. :dunno:
> *


THE VEHICLE SPECIFIC SHEET ARE ADE BY MODEL CAR GARAGE, THEY HAVE LOTS TO CHOOSE FROM, SEAT BELT HARDWARE, ENGINE DETAILS, STEERING WHEELS , GRILLES , A WHOLE RANGE OF ITEMS. DETAIL MASTER IS ANOTHER QUALITY COMPANY. THEY OFFER A WIDE VARIETY OF PRODUCTS AS WELL. BOTH ARE AVAILABLE FROM SCALE DREAMS.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2011, 12:30 AM~20615637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL! Dude thas the shit !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2011, 10:39 PM~20615736
> *LOL!    Dude  thas  the  shit !
> *


LOL GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 23 2011, 10:02 PM~20615320
> *MY PHONES OFF   I DONT HAVE ANY FAMILY THAT WAY, BUT I HAVE SOME HOMIES WHO MADE IT OUT OK,  MY COUSIN IS  MILITARY, THEY ARE SENDING THE CLOSEST PERSONNEL DOWN TO HELP OUT, HE LEAVES TOMORROW...  THE PICS IVE SEEN SO FAR DONT LOOK GOOD, THE WHOLE CITY WAS AFFECTED IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER, THE WINDS WERE BETWEEN 190-200 MPH. THE HOSPITAL WAS DESTROYED, 3 SCHOOLS, NUMEROUS HOUSES AND BUSINESSES. NOT A GOOD SITUATION AT ALL...
> *


 fine fucker, i wont call you then..lol nah man... God Bless, I hope the shit 
dont get worse!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 23 2011, 10:30 PM~20615637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 The next Fat bitch, the next midget, or the next fat midget I see?
will get your hook up for real.... no need to thank me.
you sick (more-man) wanna be! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2011, 12:30 AM~20615637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmfao... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

CAN YOU GUYS TAKE A HINT? ITS ALMOST THAT TIME! IS EVERYBODY READY? :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

*WTF TAMIYA* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 25 2011, 12:09 AM~20619627
> *WTF TAMIYA :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


??


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 23 2011, 10:02 PM~20615320
> *MY PHONES OFF   I DONT HAVE ANY FAMILY THAT WAY, BUT I HAVE SOME HOMIES WHO MADE IT OUT OK,  MY COUSIN IS  MILITARY, THEY ARE SENDING THE CLOSEST PERSONNEL DOWN TO HELP OUT, HE LEAVES TOMORROW...  THE PICS IVE SEEN SO FAR DONT LOOK GOOD, THE WHOLE CITY WAS AFFECTED IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER, THE WINDS WERE BETWEEN 190-200 MPH. THE HOSPITAL WAS DESTROYED, 3 SCHOOLS, NUMEROUS HOUSES AND BUSINESSES. NOT A GOOD SITUATION AT ALL...
> *



 i know also lil D stays out there where ya'll at also right? hope ya'll ok. pics on the news is unreal! shit shredded a walmart and home depot like if it was paper! ( u know these r huge,strong buildings) god bless!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 24 2011, 02:24 PM~20619724
> *
> i know also lil D stays out there where ya'll at also right? hope  ya'll ok.  pics on the news is unreal! shit shredded a walmart and home depot like if it was paper! ( u know these r huge,strong buildings) god bless!!
> *


X2


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 24 2011, 05:24 PM~20619724
> *
> i know also lil D stays out there where ya'll at also right? hope  ya'll ok.  pics on the news is unreal! shit shredded a walmart and home depot like if it was paper! ( u know these r huge,strong buildings) god bless!!
> *



When I first moved to Peoria Illinois in 04, I was working at a security company, and in July, had an EF5 roll through the outskirts of a small town called Metemora. SUPER sized factory out there called Parsons, that got hit by it. Now, I've never been able to see the aftermath of a tornado, until then. My company had to do a security watch on the place and we were basically there to watch the grounds so the insurance company couldnt say anything was tampered with. 

Anyways, like I said, I've never been able to see the aftermath of one, and let me tell you, to see a 36 inch steel I- beam torn, YES TORN, in half it just PURE RAW power. 

Good thing is, nobody lost their life. 
Sad thing is, I was talkin to a guy, who had just bought a brand new Dodge Ram Pick up. Said he parked it next to a piece of shit 1985 Chevette that day, and when they came out from the bathroom (which was the only thing standing in the whole complex) he saw the Chevette, but didnt see his truck, or half of the cars in the parking lot. They later found his truck a MILE down the road. :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 24 2011, 03:14 PM~20620024
> *When I first moved to Peoria Illinois in 04, I was working at a security company, and in July, had an EF5 roll through the outskirts of a small town called Metemora. SUPER sized factory out there called Parsons, that got hit by it. Now, I've never been able to see the aftermath of a tornado, until then. My company had to do a security watch on the place and we were basically there to watch the grounds so the insurance company couldnt say anything was tampered with.
> 
> Anyways, like I said, I've never been able to see the aftermath of one, and let me tell you, to see a 36 inch steel I- beam torn, YES TORN, in half it just PURE RAW power.
> 
> Good thing is, nobody lost their life.
> Sad thing is, I was talkin to a guy, who had just bought a brand new Dodge Ram Pick up. Said he parked it next to a piece of shit 1985 Chevette that day, and when they came out from the bathroom (which was the only thing standing in the whole complex) he saw the Chevette, but didnt see his truck, or half of the cars in the parking lot. They later found his truck a MILE down the road. :roflmao:
> *


 MOTHER NATURE HATING ON THE MOPAR!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2011, 03:57 PM~20619543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN YOU GUYS TAKE A HINT?  ITS ALMOST THAT TIME! IS EVERYBODY READY? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 24 2011, 02:15 PM~20619662
> *??
> *


all the hobby shops here are out good thing we can get humbrol acrylics around here


----------



## Esoteric

california went and fucked up the tamiya connect according to another MC forum

*The facts are that Tamiya has stopped importing many products thanks to CA and the laws, All primers, Thinners (lacquer and acryl) are all being relabeled and will start coming back soon. I have yet to see any official announcements from Tamiya, just hearsay thru dealers. If you follow the tower link, you will see many colors out of stock...NOW*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 24 2011, 04:41 PM~20620469
> *california went and fucked up the tamiya connect according to another MC forum
> 
> The facts are that Tamiya has stopped importing many products thanks to CA and the laws, All primers, Thinners (lacquer and acryl) are all being relabeled and will start coming back soon. I have yet to see any official announcements from Tamiya, just hearsay thru dealers. If you follow the tower link, you will see many colors out of stock...NOW
> *


Bah I use auto paint anyways ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

moved up quite a bit in about a month and a half.


----------



## darkside customs

LAST VIDEO FOR A WHILE....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2011, 10:47 PM~20622540
> *LAST VIDEO FOR A WHILE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL ! MY LITTLE CROSS EYED CUP CAKE !


----------



## 06150xlt

WTF is this?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 24 2011, 10:54 PM~20622620
> *WTF is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



55-57 Thunderbird !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

a honda odyssey?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2011, 11:56 PM~20622633
> *a honda odyssey?
> *




pt cruiser?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2011, 08:47 PM~20622540
> *LAST VIDEO FOR A WHILE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol the peach's to my Herb! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: my eye's started to
water...


----------



## Esoteric

> *An American, German, Japanese, and Italian car maker were all sitting in a cafe in Italy one day, talking shop.
> 
> "Our new prototype is pretty powerful; brand new V-8 and enough torque to bend time. We took it out into the desert to test it so no one could see. Might have riled up some UFO nutjobs, though..." The American said.
> 
> "We rented out the Suzuka race circuit, brought a few tons of computing power, and our Super Mobile Lab to microscopically detect any metal shavings in the oil pan after it ran a few laps," The Japanese auto maker replied.
> 
> "We cover ours in swirly white decals and disguise the bodywork, then take it to the Nurburgring - And we're going to bury that damn CTS-V, I hope you know," the German said, pointing angrily to the American.
> 
> "Sure you are, Franz," the American smirked over his beer before turning to the Italian car maker. "Where do you test your prototypes? Probably up in the Alps, right?"
> 
> "It's parked out front," the Italian said over his wine, barely paying attention.
> 
> "What?!" the other three cried in surprise. "What about the press?" the American cried out. "But you can't account for the variables!" the Japanese said in surprise. "Why would you do that?" the German asked.
> 
> "Because I was thirsty," the Italian said as he stood up, grabbing his wine glass and nodding to a blonde sitting at the bar, "and I like getting laid*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 24 2011, 10:54 PM~20622620
> *WTF is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A photograph


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 24 2011, 08:54 PM~20622620
> *WTF is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


57 t bird


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2011, 01:57 PM~20619543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What year and make is this?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 24 2011, 10:06 PM~20623232
> *What year and make is this?
> *


50 chevy(i think)


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+May 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20605292-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any body ever spray them cheap paints they sell at craft stores? What do I thin it with?
> :0 :wave: pics ??  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here you go homes , a lil late but here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car is different now , got candy over it , ill post pics up later
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@May 22 2011, 07:00 PM~20605914
> *sup chawps?! you get your stuff ready to do some chrome plating for model shit yet?! :0  :happysad:
> *


we still working on that  soon


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 24 2011, 07:06 PM~20623232
> *What year and make is this?
> *


49-52 chevy "tin woody"


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pray for us brothers we are in the mist of some bullshit right now ! All school in lock down i got me and the twins down in the basement , Big C is also at his place has his Family in shelter and on the scanner they are seeing shit every where !


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2011, 12:58 PM~20625410
> *Pray  for  us    brothers  we  are  in  the  mist  of  some  bullshit  right  now  !  All  school  in  lock  down  i  got  me  and  the  twins  down  in  the  basement  ,  Big  C  is  also  at  his  place  has  his  Family    in  shelter  and  on the  scanner    they  are  seeing  shit  every  where  !
> *


Dave, you and everyone else down there are in my prayers. Keep them babies safe bro.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2011, 10:58 AM~20625410
> *Pray  for  us    brothers  we  are  in  the  mist  of  some  bullshit  right  now  !  All  school  in  lock  down  i  got  me  and  the  twins  down  in  the  basement  ,  Big  C  is  also  at  his  place  has  his  Family    in  shelter  and  on the  scanner    they  are  seeing  shit  every  where  !
> *


I was tryin to find your number last night to call and check on the brothers down there. 

Hope all is well!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2011, 07:58 PM~20625410
> *Pray  for  us    brothers  we  are  in  the  mist  of  some  bullshit  right  now  !  All  school  in  lock  down  i  got  me  and  the  twins  down  in  the  basement  ,  Big  C  is  also  at  his  place  has  his  Family    in  shelter  and  on the  scanner    they  are  seeing  shit  every  where  !
> *


Sorry for asking dumb stuff guys but whats going on down there(I dont live in US so news dont tell shit). Are the tornadoes striking again? 

Anyways, I hope you guys will be alright!!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2011, 09:58 AM~20625410
> *Pray  for  us    brothers  we  are  in  the  mist  of  some  bullshit  right  now  !  All  school  in  lock  down  i  got  me  and  the  twins  down  in  the  basement  ,  Big  C  is  also  at  his  place  has  his  Family    in  shelter  and  on the  scanner    they  are  seeing  shit  every  where  !
> *


sooo.... what you are telling us is you and the fam are hard at work building models!? :biggrin: 






j/k!

hope you and your families are safe and well!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 25 2011, 11:29 AM~20625653
> *sooo.... what you are telling us is you and the fam are hard at work building models!?  :biggrin:
> j/k!
> 
> hope you and your families are safe and well!
> *


I just got off the phone with valley powdercoaters out of Abbotsford BC, they just bought out a chrome plater from mission. Within a week or so they will have their plastic platers up and running. I sent him a pic of a 6x8 rack and he is going to get back to me with prices.

I gave him a list of the other platers we have used, -chrometek, littlemotorkarco, etc and some rough pricing, so He is going to get back to me with estimates and wants me to send a test rack out.

So we may have a Canadian, and for you, fairly local plater!! ill let you know how it goes. and what it looks like.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 25 2011, 10:37 AM~20625712
> *I just got off the phone with valley powdercoaters out of Abbotsford BC, they just bought out a chrome plater from mission. Within a week or so they will have their plastic platers up and running. I sent him a pic of a 6x8 rack and he is going to get back to me with prices.
> 
> I gave him a list of the other platers we have used, -chrometek, littlemotorkarco, etc and some rough pricing, so He is going to get back to me with estimates and wants me to send a test rack out.
> 
> So we may have a Canadian, and for you, fairly local plater!!  ill let you know how it goes. and what it looks like.
> *


i hope they do small shit like this stuff! cause the guy in mission wouldnt! i know the machine! my "B" pillers on my olds were done by them!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 25 2011, 10:27 AM~20625631
> *Sorry for asking dumb stuff guys but whats going on down there(I dont live in US so news dont tell shit). Are the tornadoes striking again?
> 
> Anyways, I hope you guys will be alright!!!
> *


yup tornadoes like a mofo where theyre at, weve been getting Tstorms and devils here and there but nothing interesting


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2011, 09:58 AM~20625410
> *Pray  for  us    brothers  we  are  in  the  mist  of  some  bullshit  right  now  !  All  school  in  lock  down  i  got  me  and  the  twins  down  in  the  basement  ,  Big  C  is  also  at  his  place  has  his  Family    in  shelter  and  on the  scanner    they  are  seeing  shit  every  where  !
> *


It's been bad here , super high winds, lots of rain , and tornado sirens all day. I'm at work right now and we have no plans in place other then run like hell. Last night we had hail and high winds, knocked over one of my fences , and blew down some tree limbs . I don't want to see the lac , the hail set the alarm off a bunch , I can only imagine the dents in the hood and trunk ....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

And forecast to storm through the night an into tomorrw .... I'll post som storm pics when I get home ...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2011, 10:58 AM~20625410
> *Pray  for  us    brothers  we  are  in  the  mist  of  some  bullshit  right  now  !  All  school  in  lock  down  i  got  me  and  the  twins  down  in  the  basement  ,  Big  C  is  also  at  his  place  has  his  Family    in  shelter  and  on the  scanner    they  are  seeing  shit  every  where  !
> *


Thoughts and prayers with you guys I hope all will be ok


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Lol I was on lockdown at school for a good hour dice the sirens went off, it rained its ass off you couldn't see 30 feet from you it was raining so hard


----------



## ElRafa

You guys are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2011, 02:20 PM~20626325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT! I need new chrome for my 73 !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2011, 04:15 PM~20626681
> *SHIT!  I  need  new  chrome  for  my  73 !
> *


Just got mine in from the Modelhaus  That's also where the resin hood came from. I guess I should stop with the pictures and get down to business.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 25 2011, 09:04 PM~20625874
> *yup tornadoes like a mofo where theyre at, weve been getting Tstorms and devils here and there but nothing interesting
> *


I hope you guys will be OK!  
We don't have tornadoes in Europe, all we have are Russians and social-democrats. :biggrin: :happysad: 

Sometimes we get thunderstorms and people panic but they are like little raining compared to tornadoes you guys have


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2011, 03:42 PM~20626800
> *Just got mine in from the Modelhaus   That's also where the resin hood came from. I guess I should stop with the pictures and get down to business.
> *


Just got off the phone with my local dealer ! New front , back , and grill for the 73, New front and rear with fillers for 2 69's ! I'll have them on June 5th ! :biggrin: Then i can get to building them !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2011, 03:20 PM~20626325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !! Cant Wait !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2011, 03:22 PM~20627369
> *Just  got  off  the  phone  with  my  local  dealer ! New  front  ,  back ,  and  grill  for  the  73, New  front  and  rear  with  fillers  for  2  69's  !  I'll  have  them  on  June 5th !  :biggrin:  Then  i  can  get  to  building  them !
> *


who locally gets modelhaus stuff? and can apparently bring it to heartland??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

slammington will be back


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 25 2011, 07:47 PM~20628353
> *who locally gets modelhaus stuff? and can apparently bring it to heartland??? :wow:  :wow:
> *


FUCK OFF !


----------



## phatras

Dude last year had the a huge chunk of the lineup.. He was in the front room right as you walked in the door..


----------



## darkside customs

Hope all you guys are ok that are dealing with the tornadoes and shit....


----------



## BiggC

This was yesterday in downtown KCMO.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 25 2011, 09:30 PM~20630434
> *This was yesterday in downtown KCMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 25 2011, 09:30 PM~20630434
> *This was yesterday in downtown KCMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The fuckin videos was just insane.... 
That one tornado that shredded that big rig like a fucking toy car....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2011, 09:02 PM~20614725
> *:biggrin:  thats the response to the poll that Rick is taking about the forums..
> 
> Buy the way? Rev and Mini..? I hope you two S.O.B.'s  are doing Okay?
> and I hope you aint got no family that is affected by that shit in Joplin?
> Im gonna call you guys tomorrow..
> *


 all you guys been in me and my moms prayers for a few days now... 
i pm'd both you guys yesterday... Hang there folks. 
that goes for you too Bigg C.. and Cndy! 


On another note, I had to clean up the house today for the 1/1 scale 
Glasshouse fest.. they wanted everybody to take pictures because it hit page's 
1974,, 1975 ,, 1976...so i rinsed off the five layers of dust and dirt that was caked on it... and snapped off a pick.. then went on a solo cruz to no-place special for a 
half n hour...


----------



## Tonioseven

Hell, more pictures! I have 2 G-Houses to build!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2011, 10:17 PM~20630759
> *Hell, more pictures! I have 2 G-Houses to build!!
> *


yea i got a few more house's that i want to do myself.. 
i cracked the front fender of a mint 74 promo :angry: lol its not mint no more..
the cars in the 1/1 forum eat my car to shame.. just go to (post your rides)
then scroll down to Glasshouse fest... from Rag's to radical's ? its all there..

That green that you painted on your 58 and your monte? would make a 
killer ass landau combination!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 02:29 AM~20631165
> *yea i got a few more house's that i want to do myself..
> i cracked the front fender of a mint 74 promo :angry:  lol its not mint no more..
> the cars in the 1/1 forum eat my car to shame..  just go to (post your rides)
> then scroll down to Glasshouse fest...  from Rag's to radical's ? its all there..
> 
> That green that you painted on your 58 and your monte? would make a
> killer ass landau combination!*


Sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## BODINE

anyone seen somethin of mine they want?


thinking bout selling .....tryin to pay somethin off.....bills to much


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2011, 09:51 AM~20632576
> *anyone seen somethin of mine they want?
> thinking bout selling .....tryin to pay somethin off.....bills to much
> *


any caddy stuff? pm me with what you are selling\


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2011, 08:51 AM~20632576
> *anyone seen somethin of mine they want?
> thinking bout selling .....tryin to pay somethin off.....bills to much
> *


Any plated kits? Photoetch goods ? Rare resins? Lemme know what you have ...


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 23 2011, 10:05 PM~20615354
> *THE VEHICLE SPECIFIC SHEET ARE ADE BY MODEL CAR GARAGE, THEY HAVE LOTS TO CHOOSE FROM, SEAT BELT HARDWARE, ENGINE DETAILS, STEERING WHEELS , GRILLES , A WHOLE RANGE OF ITEMS.  DETAIL MASTER IS ANOTHER QUALITY COMPANY. THEY OFFER A WIDE VARIETY OF PRODUCTS AS WELL. BOTH ARE AVAILABLE FROM SCALE DREAMS.
> *


thanks Hearse. I'll look into them. :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Here's a nice blog site for all my internet gangsta,s, check it out.. www.mundonarco.com.


----------



## Hydrohype

gota love the Virgins...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 26 2011, 09:47 AM~20632908
> *Here's a nice blog site for all my internet gangsta,s, check it out..  www.mundonarco.com.
> *


 that sure beats american tv new's..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Loving the greeen glasshouse


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 10:19 AM~20633084
> *that sure beats american tv new's..
> *


Ye Dro,this some real life shit happinin as we speak,all my fam is over there,nuttin nice..


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 26 2011, 10:47 AM~20632908
> *Here's a nice blog site for all my internet gangsta,s, check it out..   www.mundonarco.com.
> *


----------



## Esoteric

^dont really need to see that shit here


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 26 2011, 09:47 AM~20632908
> *Here's a nice blog site for all my internet gangsta,s, check it out..   www.mundonarco.com.
> *



this one is better

chuntaritos.com

:happysad:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 26 2011, 01:11 PM~20634175
> *^dont really need to see that shit here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this dude had a blog or photobucket account with all his work right????


any links


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 26 2011, 01:31 PM~20634291
> *this dude had a blog or photobucket account with all his work right????
> any links
> *


not sure hes building a tow truck on MCM and the fucker has a shitload of detail all brass body too
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=41299


----------



## Esoteric

anyone think i should narrow the b pillar on this


----------



## Reverend Hearse

No but you could close up that gap in the bed ...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 26 2011, 02:26 PM~20634639
> *No but you could close up that gap in the bed ...
> *


thats been on the drawing board im more focused on the cab


----------



## Reverend Hearse

move the front wheel openings slightly forward, ive seen it done on 1:1's and it looks sick, eliminates the bulky look of the fender, leave the b pillar alone....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 26 2011, 04:52 PM~20635529
> *move the front wheel openings slightly forward, ive seen it done on 1:1's and it looks sick, eliminates  the bulky look of the fender, leave the b pillar alone....
> *


too late i shaved it, i wanna do that now that you mentioned it cause it looks as crosseyed from the side like a chevy impala.

hows this?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 26 2011, 04:55 PM~20635544
> *too late i shaved it, i wanna do that now that you mentioned it cause it looks as crosseyed from the side like a chevy impala.
> 
> hows this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: maybe even a pinch more...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 26 2011, 05:05 PM~20635590
> *:yes: maybe even a pinch more...
> *


i cant thats where the grill housing is


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 26 2011, 05:06 PM~20635597
> *i cant thats where the grill housing is
> *


DO IT!!!!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## grimreaper69

Lol ^^^


----------



## Reverend Hearse

started cleaning up the storm debris today, 2 truckloads of treelimbs from my back yard, the basement flooded and i need a new gutter... but i can say i made out pretty ok i guess


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and the fence knocked down , but i was going to tear it out anyways in a couple weeks to make room for the new carport, but mother nature did her own rearranging...


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Couple more days on the grind, and this one will be finished!! I know it's got a lot of dust on it, but it's been in the box for almost a year! :0 

Only thing that pissed me off about this build was it was going so well till I went to polish it out, and burned through the paint in the rear quarter!!  Oh well. I still like it.


----------



## darkside customs

OK, Im ready for a ride on the short bus now.....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 27 2011, 12:33 AM~20637772
> *OK, Im ready for a ride on the short bus now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look, its a retarded Fonzie. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20637833
> *Look, its a retarded Fonzie. :roflmao:
> *


HEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DEE DEE DEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by machio+May 26 2011, 10:41 AM~20633190-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ye Dro,this some real life shit happinin as we speak,all my fam is over there,nuttin nice..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real shit bro..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@May 26 2011, 08:21 PM~20636965
> *started cleaning up the storm debris today, 2 truckloads of treelimbs from my back yard, the basement flooded and i need a new gutter... but i can say i made out pretty ok i guess
> *


 how did the green bitch fair with all the hail?

(Im talking about your car)


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 26 2011, 09:15 PM~20637591
> *Couple more days on the grind, and this one will be finished!! I know it's got a lot of dust on it, but it's been in the box for almost a year!  :0
> 
> Only thing that pissed me off about this build was it was going so well till I went to polish it out, and burned through the paint in the rear quarter!!   Oh well. I still like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 bas ass cadi.. I thought we were'nt doing no more lo lo's for a while?


----------



## Hydrohype

this one is for Hearse..


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Tonioseven

There's a bunch of nice stuff in these listings. Especially if you like Chevettes & promos. 

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/Models-Kits-/118...d=p3911.c0.m282


----------



## Hydrohype

right around the corner... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 27 2011, 01:09 AM~20638110
> *bas ass cadi.. I thought we were'nt doing no more lo lo's for a while?
> *



Yeah, but I have to finish this one first! :roflmao:


Thanks Markie!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 10:07 PM~20638091
> *real shit bro..
> how did the green bitch fair with all the hail?
> 
> (Im talking about your car)
> *


I tossed blankets over the hood and trunk to reduce the impact , but I really haven't checked it out yet ....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 27 2011, 02:14 AM~20638819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think the pink ones at the end are the best.... :barf: wtf....


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 26 2011, 01:34 PM~20634305
> *not sure hes building a tow truck on MCM and the fucker has a shitload of detail all brass body too
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=41299
> *


I've been skateboarding for over 20 years now. when I was young, my friends and I were good, I mean real good, get sponsored good. we used to make videos of ourselves skating and send them in to skate companies all the time. most of us got picked up, some didn't. I was one of the ones that didn't. but I never gave up. I KNEW that with enough time, I'd get sponsored too. till I seen the stuff that the pros (and my friends)were doing and I realized that I will never get sponsored.

this guy just made me feel the same way about models.....every time I feel that I've done something amazing, something so creative, that there's no way anyone can top it, I'm gonna think of this guy, and realize that no matter how much time I spend on something, I'll NEVER be on this level. but just like skateboarding, even if I don't get to become a pro......I still get to party with the ones that are!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

WHO IS *JEREMY MATHIS* HERE IN LIL???


----------



## crxlowrider

408 Jeremy is 8ball on here


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 27 2011, 11:19 AM~20639945
> *WHO IS JEREMY MATHIS HERE IN LIL???
> *



8-Ball


----------



## 408models

coo thanks  fellas


----------



## 408models

*OK I SAW THAT THE MODEL CLASIFIEDS TOPIC WAS A LIL CLEANED UP, BUT NOW THIS GOES BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING EARLIER, I KNOW WE DON'T WANT REPLIES IN THAT TOPIC, BUT WHAT IF THAT TOPIC GOES 3, 4 PAGES BACK Y CAN'T WE JUST REPLY WITH A TTT TO BRING IT BACK UP?

THE OTHER ISSUE IS THAT IF WE EDIT OUR POST IT DOESN'T BRING IT BACK TTT, I SAY EDIT YOUR OLD POST WITH A SOLD OR SMILEY, THEN JUST START A NEW POST SO THAT THE TOPIC COMES BACK UP IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO SELL???*



:happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 27 2011, 12:20 PM~20640297
> *OK I SAW THAT THE MODEL CLASIFIEDS TOPIC WAS A LIL CLEANED UP, BUT NOW THIS GOES BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING EARLIER, I KNOW WE DON'T WANT REPLIES IN THAT TOPIC, BUT WHAT IF THAT TOPIC GOES 3, 4 PAGES BACK Y CAN'T WE JUST REPLY WITH A TTT TO BRING IT BACK UP?
> 
> THE OTHER ISSUE IS THAT IF WE EDIT OUR POST IT DOESN'T BRING IT BACK TTT, I SAY EDIT YOUR OLD POST WITH A SOLD OR SMILEY, THEN JUST START A NEW POST SO THAT THE TOPIC COMES BACK UP IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO SELL???
> :happysad:
> *



Smiley, send a PM to Rick. Suggestions never hurt, but we arent supposed to have sales threads anymore, so I guess we all just have to be happy that we have something.


----------



## 408models

tru date bro, but it doesn't make sense to EDIT YOUR POST cause then that will never bring it back to the top if it's like 3, 4 pages back.

I think that topic should be pinned on top, ez find


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 27 2011, 12:26 PM~20640325
> *tru date bro, but it doesn't make sense to EDIT YOUR POST cause then that will never bring it back to the top if it's like 3, 4 pages back.
> 
> I think that topic should be pinned on top, ez find
> *



You're preachin to the choir bro.  A few things would help the site out a bit, but I am done tryin! Just gonna sit back, and keep learning. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 07:34 AM~20639733
> *i think the pink ones at the end are the best.... :barf:  wtf....
> *


if you knew what it was about youd understand


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 27 2011, 01:06 AM~20638919
> *There's a bunch of nice stuff in these listings. Especially if you like Chevettes & promos.
> 
> http://toys.shop.ebay.com/Models-Kits-/118...d=p3911.c0.m282
> *


fuuuuuuuuuuu that renwal is might set me back 150


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 27 2011, 10:20 AM~20640297
> *OK I SAW THAT THE MODEL CLASIFIEDS TOPIC WAS A LIL CLEANED UP, BUT NOW THIS GOES BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING EARLIER, I KNOW WE DON'T WANT REPLIES IN THAT TOPIC, BUT WHAT IF THAT TOPIC GOES 3, 4 PAGES BACK Y CAN'T WE JUST REPLY WITH A TTT TO BRING IT BACK UP?
> 
> THE OTHER ISSUE IS THAT IF WE EDIT OUR POST IT DOESN'T BRING IT BACK TTT, I SAY EDIT YOUR OLD POST WITH A SOLD OR SMILEY, THEN JUST START A NEW POST SO THAT THE TOPIC COMES BACK UP IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO SELL???
> :happysad:
> *


Delete your old post and repost the edited version.. The reason for no replies is to keep the thread short and to the point.. a few pages of sales keeps it easy for people to look through everything with out having to scroll through useless stuff..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2011, 09:55 AM~20640469
> *Delete your old post and repost the edited version.. The reason for no replies is to keep the thread short and to the point.. a few pages of sales keeps it easy for people to look through everything with out having to scroll through useless stuff..
> *


Completely understandable and makes it easier to view the classifieds..... most of us get that already......



Now how bout pinning it to the top of the page..... if it doesnt work out, you can undo it...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

X2.... Pin it already...


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 27 2011, 11:08 AM~20640545
> *X2.... Pin it already...
> *


Chill.. changes are in the works..


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 27 2011, 08:59 AM~20640499
> *Completely understandable and makes it easier to view the classifieds..... most of us get that already......
> Now how bout pinning it to the top of the page..... if it doesnt work out, you can undo it...
> *


and yeah pinned would make it ezr :happysad:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 25 2011, 01:18 PM~20626311
> *And forecast to storm through the night an into tomorrw .... I'll post som storm pics when I get home ...
> *


Did you convert a hearse into "Shiv2" storm chase car? Where the storm pics..

Shit best be gone by next weekend.. Im not dodging twisters to hit up a show..lol..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2011, 12:38 PM~20640727
> *Did you convert a hearse into "Shiv2" storm chase car? Where the storm pics..
> 
> Shit best be gone by next weekend.. Im not dodging twisters to hit up a show..lol..
> *


Yup ! High 80's no rain for all next week !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 27 2011, 12:38 PM~20640727
> *Did you convert a hearse into "Shiv2" storm chase car? Where the storm pics..
> 
> Shit best be gone by next weekend.. Im not dodging twisters to hit up a show..lol..
> *


  i cant make it this year!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 27 2011, 08:01 AM~20639853
> *I've been skateboarding for over 20 years now. when I was young, my friends and I were good, I mean real good, get sponsored good. we used to make videos of ourselves skating and send them in to skate companies all the time. most of us got picked up, some didn't. I was one of the ones that didn't. but I never gave up. I KNEW that with enough time, I'd get sponsored too. till I seen the stuff that the pros (and my friends)were doing and I realized that I will never get sponsored.
> 
> this guy just made me feel the same way about models.....every time I feel that I've done something amazing, something so creative, that there's no way anyone can top it, I'm gonna think of this guy, and realize that no matter how much time I spend on something, I'll NEVER be on this level. but just like skateboarding, even if I don't get to become a pro......I still get to party with the ones that are!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 Hey Sin.. there's always some person out there with Martian type skills..
there is one guy who where's these Microscopes on his face.. and he does these 
crazy ass sculptures,, like a fully detailed statue of liberty, inside the eye of a 
sewing needle. :wow: can you imagine if that guy started doing 1/25 scale models?
he would be the photo etch God?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 26 2011, 05:05 PM~20635590
> *:yes: maybe even a pinch more...
> *


 :happysad: i needed the grill housing in one piece


----------



## Hydrohype

love this 67, cool price for picnic too!


----------



## BiggC




----------



## 408models

NEED TO KNOW, WHO LIVES IN SANTA FE SPRINGS & GOES BY OG ON SENDING MAIL???


----------



## Siim123

Anyone knows this 64? I'd be happy to have more pics of it :biggrin: . I found this pic from my computer and I cant remember where its from.


----------



## 408models

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 27 2011, 06:16 PM~20642268
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: Supposed to be re-producing the kit, and with better tooling!


----------



## 408models

it's already out 

$19.50 :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 27 2011, 06:36 PM~20642371
> *it's already out
> 
> $19.50  :happysad:
> *



:0 :0 This is good news! :biggrin: 


On a side note, does anyone have a general idea on the breakdown in scale for the air coolers? Would a bic pen be about the correct size? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 27 2011, 03:35 PM~20642365
> *:yes: Supposed to be re-producing the kit, and with better tooling!
> *


what would the better tooling consist of?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 27 2011, 03:50 PM~20642446
> *what would the better tooling consist of?
> *


sharper body and some vintage shit. i heard it has bad ass texaco decals


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 27 2011, 02:52 PM~20642456
> *sharper body and some vintage shit. i heard it has bad ass texaco decals
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

storm pics.... these are the only ones that came out...


----------



## richphotos

that is a good looking shelf cloud. (i am a storm chaser, no joke LMAO)


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 27 2011, 10:58 AM~20640839
> *Hey Sin..  there's always some person out there with Martian type skills..
> there is one guy who where's these Microscopes on his face..  and he does these
> crazy ass sculptures,, like a fully detailed statue of liberty, inside the eye of a
> sewing needle.  :wow:  can you imagine if that guy started doing 1/25 scale models?
> he would be the photo etch God?
> *


I've seen that shit! you talking about the "eye of the needle" guy, right?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 27 2011, 04:22 PM~20642677
> *I've seen that shit! you talking about the "eye of the needle" guy, right?
> *


yeaup.. :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 27 2011, 04:09 PM~20642563
> *that is a good looking shelf cloud. (i am a storm chaser, no joke LMAO)
> *


i love the storms , but these had me worried, i was sneaking out at work to grab pics as it rolled in...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 27 2011, 03:56 PM~20642478
> *storm pics.... these are the only ones that came out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See that is what I dont miss about the south.... I like thunderstorms, but when it comes to tornadoes (and Ive been in 3 of them) that shit aint fun at all....


----------



## BiggC

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 27 2011, 09:25 PM~20643392
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




umm.................yea! dont play................. lets see more of the blazer in the background foo! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 07:05 PM~20643603
> *umm.................yea! dont play................. lets see more of the blazer in the background foo! :biggrin:
> *


X2!!! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WHATS UP D2S......ANYBODY GOT ANY WORD ON JIMBO???? IVE SENT PM AFTER PM ON MY WHEELS HE SAID HE WOULD TRY AN CAST FOR ME FROM A YEAR AGO.... :happysad: NOW I CANT EVEN GET AHOLD OF HIM.....IS HE OK? DID SOMETHING HAPPEND OR IS HE JUST AVOIDING ME....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 27 2011, 09:25 PM~20643392
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Oh damn!! x2 on more of the blazer too!! :biggrin:

Hey Chris, thanks to you bro, I found some cool shit, and will hopefully have a sweet lookin detailed engine compartment on the caddy in a few days. Perciate the help bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 08:18 PM~20644043
> *WHATS UP D2S......ANYBODY GOT ANY WORD ON JIMBO????  IVE SENT PM AFTER PM  ON MY WHEELS HE SAID HE WOULD TRY AN CAST FOR ME FROM  A YEAR AGO.... :happysad:  NOW I CANT EVEN GET AHOLD OF HIM.....IS HE OK? DID SOMETHING HAPPEND OR  IS HE JUST AVOIDING ME....
> *


x2!? me and jimbo got a deal going, dont much care about the deal right now, just wondering if things are OK in his hood, we used to talk on the regular! it's been a minute now!?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Where would I get some tiny ass wire?


----------



## Hydrohype

Gil Scot Heron died today at the age of 62..
In my eyes he was one of the first speakers of the truth..
without his poetry and political expression? Rap would have never been born.
He was the one who told us, Revolution will not be televised.
R.I.P. solder..


----------



## Esoteric

Sanitoras


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 27 2011, 10:57 PM~20645015
> *Sanitoras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 WHAT THE FUCK ARE THOSE...AND WHERE CAN I GET ONE!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 10:59 PM~20645025
> *:0  :0 WHAT THE FUCK ARE THOSE...AND WHERE CAN I GET ONE!!!
> *


japanese market only. i know they sold the fastbacks here as datsun 1200s


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 27 2011, 10:30 PM~20644875
> *Where would I get some tiny ass wire?
> *


radio shack, they sell uninsulated lacquered wire and insulated wire. or random scrapped electronics...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 27 2011, 10:03 PM~20645041
> *japanese market only. i know they sold the fastbacks here as datsun 1200s
> *






these are sweet-ass mini trucks! :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 27 2011, 10:39 PM~20644918
> *Gil Scot Heron died today at the age of 62..
> In my eyes he was one of the first speakers of the truth..
> without his poetry and political expression?  Rap would have never been born.
> He was the one who told us, Revolution will not be televised.
> R.I.P. solder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


















 
history is repeating itself... it gets deeper!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 28 2011, 01:30 AM~20644875
> *Where would I get some tiny ass wire?
> *



Depends Lil D. What are you lookin to use it for. Place like Jo Ann Fabrics, will have small wire. You can find 28 gauge, or even 30 gauge at that store Smallest I've found is 30 gauge, but the bigger the number in gauge size, the smaller it is. 

Ok, also, like Hearse said, Radio shack has the perfect size wiring for the distributors. It's what I use.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 27 2011, 11:26 PM~20644112
> *:wow: Oh damn!! x2 on more of the blazer too!! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Chris, thanks to you bro, I found some cool shit, and will hopefully have a sweet lookin detailed engine compartment on the caddy in a few days. Perciate the help bro! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ive got plenty of distributor wire, the wires i want are way smaller... but ill go try joann


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 27 2011, 10:30 PM~20644875
> *Where would I get some tiny ass wire?
> *


Take apart phone wire.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 28 2011, 10:36 AM~20645943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where you get the braided line? I need some for the Dime and Crew cab.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 28 2011, 09:50 AM~20645985
> *ive got plenty of distributor wire, the wires i want are way smaller... but ill go try joann
> *


:wow:

24 and 26 guage wire from there..









Now I need wire looms like this?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 28 2011, 11:58 AM~20646198
> *Where you get the braided line? I need some for the Dime and Crew cab.
> *



Braided line is from Jo Anns' too LOL I found A LOT of shit there... Thanks to Bigg C's suggestions, I spent a little time and a small amount of money.  

Many different kinds grim. Look for stuff called bow wire. 

And LIL D, the gauge is too small for photo etched wire looms.  but the radio shack wire fits perfectly.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Not what I was referring To..I meant the lil ribbed hoses the wires go in


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

to get that holding wrap D you need to take some of the small wire you got and wrap it around a tooth pick as tight as you can next to each other like your stacking it on top of each other ! After you make that and its smashed together you need to coat it with elmers glue and let it dry ! After it has dried paint the color yoe want and it should be good ! I'm at work or i would send you some pics to show but its easy and you can do it !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 08:18 PM~20644043
> *WHATS UP D2S......ANYBODY GOT ANY WORD ON JIMBO????  IVE SENT PM AFTER PM  ON MY WHEELS HE SAID HE WOULD TRY AN CAST FOR ME FROM  A YEAR AGO.... :happysad:  NOW I CANT EVEN GET AHOLD OF HIM.....IS HE OK? DID SOMETHING HAPPEND OR  IS HE JUST AVOIDING ME....
> *


 Yea Big USO, Jimbo is one of the coolest cats on hear... I hope he's doing okay?
I dont think he is avoiding anybody? maybe something is up with his web hook up and phone? lol we all want stuff from his ass? but its cool if he cant do nothing no time soon? he should know that he can still halla at his folks from time to time!

YOu know who I have not heard from in a while?
Streetraceking! I have not seen that name in a minute..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well, I still have a little bit to do, but here is the engine compartment mostly assembled!! :biggrin: Cylinders, and the rest of the line will be put together at final assembly. Comments or criticism welcomed. This is the first fully detailed I've done, so I wont be butt hurt.  More pics in my build thread!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 28 2011, 04:04 PM~20647340
> *Well, I still have a little bit to do, but here is the engine compartment mostly assembled!! :biggrin:  Cylinders, and the rest of the line will be put together at final assembly.  Comments or criticism welcomed. This is the first fully detailed I've done, so I wont be butt hurt.  More pics in my build thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Do work son....... see what happens when you aply yourself! Shit looks damn good, and I know you can't stop looking at it too huh? . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2011, 04:26 PM~20647445
> *Do work son....... see what happens when you aply yourself! Shit looks damn good, and I know you can't stop looking at it too huh? . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: You are right, I keep looking at it  It's the most detail I've done in a while, and it's hella frustrating, but pays off in the end. Thanks Jeffe.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 28 2011, 04:40 PM~20647490
> *:yes:  You are right, I keep looking at it   It's the most detail I've done in a while, and it's hella frustrating, but pays off in the end. Thanks Jeffe.
> *




you said you found that braided line at michaels right? whats the shit called? or the name of the company that makes it? what gage? let me know, ima have to find some of that shit too!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2011, 04:47 PM~20647517
> *you said you found that braided line at michaels right? whats the shit called? or the name of the company that makes it? what gage? let me know, ima have to find some of that shit too!
> *



I will go look. I saved the package detail so I know what it was, and it's at Jo Ann Fabrics. You might be able to find it at Micheals. If not, I will go and look for some more at Jo Anns.  

I'll PM You after I eat. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/clt/2408039409.html


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cleaned it again








before & after repaint of drums, wheel well and frame
















this is a perfect RC chassis, 1:24


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

& i still need parts for this, show is in a week and i need to be able to take something.


----------



## [email protected]

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 




WoW! really?!?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2011, 07:42 PM~20648149
> *8 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> WoW! really?!?!
> *



It's been a GHOST town here! :|


----------



## Scur-rape-init

#2 or 3 for the year.. Cant remember. More pics in my build thread! Comments or Criticism welcomed


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2011, 04:42 PM~20648149
> *8 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> WoW! really?!?!
> *


it was wet out so i went driving scared the shit out of my homie with a close call


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 28 2011, 09:57 PM~20649469
> *it was wet out so i went driving scared the shit out of my homie with a close call
> *


quit drivin drunk?! :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry

> Yea Big USO, Jimbo is one of the coolest cats on hear... I hope he's doing okay?
> I dont think he is avoiding anybody? maybe something is up with his web hook up and phone? lol we all want stuff from his ass? but its cool if he cant do nothing no time soon? he should know that he can still halla at his folks from time to time!
> 
> last i talked to him, he was having probs with a virus on his comp. i sent him a link for some malware virus killers......been quiet since! maybe his comp. got sent to computer hell?!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 28 2011, 10:16 PM~20649551
> *quit drivin drunk?! :dunno:
> *


my homie got a mazda 3S and said i had to drive it. i was trying to beat a bus from pulling into our lane i wasnt gonna make it so i went on the left lane when the asshole pulls out into both lanes the dude in the car way in front of us swerved into oncoming traffic, i had no where to go so i pulled the e brake and mashed on the brakes missed crashing into the bus by a few feet, he drives off like nothing happened the dude that swerved to miss him was waiting for him by another stop i wish i wouldve pulled over to see the action.


----------



## Esoteric

molded grill into the bodywork


----------



## GreenBandit

Thats badass! id like to model something like that!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 10:18 PM~20644043
> *WHATS UP D2S......ANYBODY GOT ANY WORD ON JIMBO????  IVE SENT PM AFTER PM  ON MY WHEELS HE SAID HE WOULD TRY AN CAST FOR ME FROM  A YEAR AGO.... :happysad:  NOW I CANT EVEN GET AHOLD OF HIM.....IS HE OK? DID SOMETHING HAPPEND OR  IS HE JUST AVOIDING ME....
> *


bump!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

who ever i sold the 68 caprice to i found the grill/ front bumper for it...sorry took so long but i told ya i had it here some where get at me so i can send it to ya!:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Guess it's time. :fuq: Im out!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 29 2011, 08:52 AM~20650553
> *Guess it's time. :fuq: Im out!
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 29 2011, 06:00 AM~20650358
> *bump!
> *


SPOKE WITH JIMBO YESTERDAY LOCO, ALL IS WELL, JUST BEEN HELLA BUSY @ WORK AND FAMILY. IF I WHERE YOU I WOULD NOT WORRY ABOUT YOU STUFF. I PROBABLY GOT MORE STUFF WITH JIMBO THEN ANYONE ON HERE LOCO. AS IN MODELS! LOL


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 29 2011, 10:05 AM~20650824
> *SPOKE WITH JIMBO YESTERDAY LOCO, ALL IS WELL, JUST BEEN HELLA BUSY @ WORK AND FAMILY. IF I WHERE YOU I WOULD NOT WORRY ABOUT YOU STUFF. I PROBABLY GOT MORE STUFF WITH JIMBO THEN ANYONE ON HERE LOCO. AS IN MODELS! LOL
> *


koo.. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 29 2011, 08:05 AM~20650824
> *SPOKE WITH JIMBO YESTERDAY LOCO, ALL IS WELL, JUST BEEN HELLA BUSY @ WORK AND FAMILY. IF I WHERE YOU I WOULD NOT WORRY ABOUT YOU STUFF. I PROBABLY GOT MORE STUFF WITH JIMBO THEN ANYONE ON HERE LOCO. AS IN MODELS! LOL
> *


 Tell him Hydro said, he better find an internet connection at a homies house,
the job, or the library, and check in with his folks... before we revoke his 
familia pass! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

4 car spraybooth time, still have to lay the linoleum down and build the bracket to hold the blower


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 29 2011, 07:23 PM~20652813
> *4 car spraybooth time, still have to lay the linoleum down and build the bracket to hold the blower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you gonna have any walls?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 29 2011, 05:26 PM~20652822
> *are you gonna have any walls?
> *


youre looking at them i dont like enclosed booths or booths with roofs it just makes for bigger dust traps. i got a much stronger exhaust fan to the right in the wall that draws the dust away


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 29 2011, 07:31 PM~20652842
> *youre looking at them i dont like enclosed booths or booths with roofs it just makes for bigger dust traps. i got a much stronger exhaust fan to the right in the wall that draws the dust away
> *


you got that big ol filter but isnt it only going to suck where the blower motor is? do you have the whole filter box'd into the motor?

the shit box i use is made by pasche or how ever you spell it..lol..works pretty good for me..just keep everything clean an i have no prob....dont matter what kinda booth you have you will ALLWAYS GET DUST!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 29 2011, 05:41 PM~20652889
> *you got that big ol filter but isnt it only going to suck where the blower motor is? do you have the whole filter box'd into the motor?
> 
> the shit box i use is made by pasche or how ever you spell it..lol..works pretty good  for me..just keep everything clean an i have no prob....dont matter what kinda booth you have you will ALLWAYS GET DUST!
> *


i got smaller box filters that was the old booth filter i plan on using 12x12 filters, i know that lol i got some small totes that cover a model pretty well after theyve been sprayed


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 29 2011, 07:51 PM~20652918
> *i got smaller box filters that was the old booth filter i plan on using 12x12 filters, i know that lol i got some small totes that cover a model pretty well after theyve been sprayed
> *


totes work great for after you paint  

here's my booth i call it the shit box because as you can see i allways have it loaded up with shit....lol...yeah i know it needs cleand too..lol....gotta get it ready for the monte here real soon :cheesy: 

















might as well of paid 200.00 for a bad ass motor...lol... the rest i could have made myself...i looked into just the motors by them selves ....better off buying this...the motors wher 175-200 :wow: wheni get my new spot this bitch is comming apart ...ill use the blower motor but build a bigger booth..this one is pretty big but the more room the better! :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 29 2011, 05:57 PM~20652945
> *totes work great for after you paint
> 
> here's my booth i call it the shit box because as you can see i allways have it loaded up with shit....lol...yeah i know it needs cleand too..lol....gotta get it ready for the monte here real soon :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well of paid 200.00 for a bad ass motor...lol... the rest i could have made myself...i looked into just the motors by them selves ....better off buying this...the motors wher 175-200 :wow: wheni get my new spot this bitch is comming apart ...ill use the blower motor but build a bigger booth..this one is pretty big but the more room the better! :cheesy:
> *


thats how my 1st old spraybooth ended up lol its still storage for old bike parts its hard to force yourself to not leave shit in them cause once you do it never leaves. the window blower was about 100 used on craigslist but worth it. its all about the space the booth was part of the reason i could only build 3 cars at a time once everything streamlines it should be able to put out 5 or 6 cars.


----------



## OFDatTX

1st on the new page look gotta get use to it now...


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah this is wild.


----------



## OFDatTX

chevyguy97 said:


> yeah this is wild.



:yes: wish they had the signature pic tho


----------



## [email protected]

This is crazy! :0


----------



## chevyguy97

it will take a little time to get used to it, but it's not that bad. maybe change is good.


----------



## chevyguy97

where is the image uploader?????


----------



## darkside customs

Nope, dont like the new site.... This shit is lame as fuck!!!!!!!!!! So now I gotta go to photobucket again, and you motherfuckers took away the good smilies too.......... COCKSUCKERS!!!!!!! FUCK THIS SITE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

watup fellas!


----------



## richphotos

Yeah. I dont like the new layout, It sucks, I always use photobucket, but still. it does not keep me logged in even if I click the keep me logged in thing, it loads slower for me than the old site.


----------



## chevyguy97

I think james has snapped. LMAO.


----------



## chevyguy97

i can handel the new site, as long as ya'll add the image uploader back to it. I HATE PHOTOBUCKET.


----------



## darkside customs

You damn right i snapped!!!! Ok, honestly, the layout is pretty cool, but i guess in order to do that, they had to get rid of the image uploader, and where the hell is the jack off smiley face??? That shit was fuckin funny..... I hate photobucket with a passion and now i guess i have to use it again. They should make a topic explaining to retards like myself how to use these icons. I have no idea how to use thier image icon with a url....


----------



## LoLife4Life

Sit back and watch the dumb nutz go crazy


----------



## darkside customs

FOUND THE IMAGE UPLOADER.... GO TO THE MAIN FORUM AND CLICK ON SITE UPGRADES, GO TO THE LINK FOR POSTING ISSUES WITH THE SITE UPGRADE, AND THERE YOU WILL SEE A REPLY WITH THE LINK TO THE IMAGE UPLOADER....


----------



## [email protected]

darkside customs said:


> You damn right i snapped!!!! Ok, honestly, the layout is pretty cool, but i guess in order to do that, they had to get rid of the image uploader, and where the hell is the jack off smiley face??? That shit was fuckin funny..... I hate photobucket with a passion and now i guess i have to use it again. They should make a topic explaining to retards like myself how to use these icons. I have no idea how to use thier image icon with a url....


 

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## LoLife4Life

I knew u could do it james


----------



## rollindeep408

[email protected] said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


This shit sucks


----------



## darkside customs

:fool2::fool2::fool2::rimshot::drama:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Well hello to u to James!! DONT HURT UR SELF


----------



## darkside customs

Lmao


----------



## MARINATE

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## hocknberry

ehh...its a new lay out, give it time......just remember your first time.....NO NOT THAT TIME.....i mean when yo first hit LIL! it was new, just gotta get used to it and make it work?!


----------



## chevyguy97

ok i think i got it for now. lmao.


----------



## LoLife4Life

U FELLAS KEEP THAT UP UR GONA LOOK LIKE THIS


----------



## darkside customs

Thought they said they were puttin the image uploader back in? I dont get this insert image icon where you have to put a URL in.... Someone wanna explain to my retarded ass??


----------



## crxlowrider

i do not like this layout. and its slow as hell to load anything


----------



## BiggC

Man I don't care for this new look, but I guess I'll have to get used to it.


----------



## crxlowrider

i dont like how you go to your pm box and in the INBOX it show the sender as yourself. is it only me or???


----------



## [email protected]

rollindeep408 said:


> This shit sucks


:yessad::yessad::yessad::yessad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Esoteric

this new format :thumbsdown:


----------



## Esoteric

on another note
finished the booth








pulled a oz of shit from the blower


----------



## Siim123

Damn this new layout looks weird. Last one looked nice and clean, this one has too much contrast everywhere, but gotta get used to it


----------



## grimreaper69

Wtf is this BS? Now I gotta get used to this new layout???


----------



## DJ-ROY

Damn ,the new layout seems not as user friendly {or i have to get used too it :finger:} anybody can search there old posts?..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DJ-ROY said:


> Damn ,the new layout seems not as user friendly {or i have to get used too it :finger:} anybody can search there old posts?..


 Yes i can find my own topics ! Hit your name then select your profile and it will let you pick your post or your topics ! Its also the same for the members !


----------



## DJ-ROY

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Yes i can find my own topics ! Hit your name then select your profile and it will let you pick your post or your topics ! Its also the same for the members !



Coo ,Thanks M.


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> FOUND THE IMAGE UPLOADER.... GO TO THE MAIN FORUM AND CLICK ON SITE UPGRADES, GO TO THE LINK FOR POSTING ISSUES WITH THE SITE UPGRADE, AND THERE YOU WILL SEE A REPLY WITH THE LINK TO THE IMAGE UPLOADER....


 you guys are gonna have to explane it to me, I still use photofucket for some old shit? but i dont want it to be manditory.
and how do you know when you Pm box is full? I hate change..


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> FOUND THE IMAGE UPLOADER.... GO TO THE MAIN FORUM AND CLICK ON SITE UPGRADES, GO TO THE LINK FOR POSTING ISSUES WITH THE SITE UPGRADE, AND THERE YOU WILL SEE A REPLY WITH THE LINK TO THE IMAGE UPLOADER....


 Hey Avon lady: i went to the main forum and read what i could find. but i am still no closer to posting pictures than I was before... how do you get around that stupid URL bullshit? I dont want to start loading everything in Photofucket again! 
and i :thumbsdown: and i never did know how to post the jackoff smiley!


----------



## Esoteric

Hydrohype said:


> Hey Avon lady: i went to the main forum and read what i could find. but i am still no closer to posting pictures than I was before... how do you get around that stupid URL bullshit? I dont want to start loading everything in Photofucket again!
> and i :thumbsdown: and i never did know how to post the jackoff smiley!


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2: look harder sam i am its there just found it


----------



## Esoteric

Siim123 said:


> Damn this new layout looks weird. Last one looked nice and clean, this one has too much contrast everywhere, but gotta get used to it


i kinda got used to it quick its the same setup at stance nation, if anything its better than the old layitlow this is more noob friendly than the other format


----------



## BiggC

Hydrohype said:


> you guys are gonna have to explane it to me, I still use photofucket for some old shit? but i dont want it to be manditory.
> *and how do you know when you Pm box is full?* I hate change..


When you get 2500 PMs.......it's full.


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> i kinda got used to it quick its the same setup at stance nation, if anything its better than the old layitlow this is more noob friendly than the other format


okay how do I post picutes without useing Photobucket?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

man who ever changed this sit killd it for me i use to love this site now im not feeling it it just dont feel the same on the cool prob wont catch me much on it like i use to be its fuck up that was a bs change!!!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::twak::banghead::nosad:loved it the way it was wish they would of never changed it!!!:dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

Hydrohype said:


> okay how do I post picutes without useing Photobucket?


go to the community drop out select albums 
make new album 
upload pictures 
PROFIT$$$$$$$


----------



## Esoteric

pina's LRM replica said:


> man who ever changed this sit killd it for me i use to love this site now im not feeling it it just dont feel the same on the cool prob wont catch me much on it like i use to be its fuck up that was a bs change!!!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::twak::banghead:: nosad:loved it the way it was wish they would of never changed it!!!:dunno:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: everyone here is worked up over nothing.


im just grad we dont have to type the damm youtube code anymore or stick to just using youtube


----------



## mademan

this sucks! slow as hell and wont load right. And I cant get onto the site from my blackberry.... it freezes and wont load right\. im on here ALOT while im at work in camp and have no computer access...... guess i wont be now.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

For me this thing loads pretty darn quick ! And i like the way you can click on a pic and get it as a larger size !


----------



## bigdogg323

Esoteric said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: everyone here is worked up over nothing.
> 
> 
> im just grad we dont have to type the damm youtube code anymore or stick to just using youtube


i know what u mean can't get on here thru my phone either :chuck::rant:


----------



## phatras

How the hell do you edit a post now?? :roflmao:

Mike.. They are working on making the forum more phone friendly.. You can also check blackberry market to see if they have an app for vbulletin boards.. I know droid does and it makes the forums alot better..


----------



## bigdogg323

wtf i guess i gotta get used to this :roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Esoteric

Minidreams Inc. said:


> For me this thing loads pretty darn quick ! And i like the way you can click on a pic and get it as a larger size !


x2 no more super sized shit messing up the scrollbars


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Esoteric said:


> x2 no more super sized shit messing up the scrollbars



Exactly and for those that take crappy ass pics it will help hide them by keeping them smaller ! Lucky for Hearse now his builds will look alright !:x:


----------



## grimreaper69

phatras said:


> How the hell do you edit a post now?? :roflmao:
> 
> Mike.. They are working on making the forum more phone friendly.. You can also check blackberry market to see if they have an app for vbulletin boards.. I know droid does and it makes the forums alot better..


Sweet, guess I better check out the droid market now.

Edit: downloading the app as I type this.


----------



## darkside customs

Im off to work on something now....


----------



## crxlowrider

:yessad::yessad:


grimreaper69 said:


> Sweet, guess I better check out the droid market now.
> 
> Edit: downloading the app as I type this.


----------



## [email protected]

ok so i pitched a bitch, but after reading some shit in the suport threads...... shit all gonna get worked out, my only issue is editing a post! and thast right now, im sure after i roll around here alil more, ill find some other bullshit to bitch about lol

like when they switched the site over to this server, they coulda lost mini's account or some shit! wtf?!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> go to the community drop out select albums
> make new album
> upload pictures
> PROFIT$$$$$$$


 so I have to make a new photo album for every picture i upload? and what is a comunity dropout section?


----------



## BiggC

Hydrohype said:


> so I have to make a new photo album for every picture i upload? and what is a comunity dropout section?


No, you should be able to upload new pics to each album. I made 3 albums, 1 for Finished Builds, 1 for Projects, & 1 for Whatever.


----------



## Hydrohype

BiggC said:


> No, you should be able to upload new pics to each album. I made 3 albums, 1 for Finished Builds, 1 for Projects, & 1 for Whatever.


so now I have to figure out how to make an album..
this shit sucks... 
They fucked this up big time..


----------



## Hydrohype

*fuck up temp album*









no way was this easier!


----------



## Esoteric

Hydrohype said:


> so now I have to figure out how to make an album..
> this shit sucks...
> They fucked this up big time..


this is how 90% of forums work get used to it


----------



## Hydrohype

there is a poll on the main page where they ask if you like the new site.. I suggest everybody take it..
if you like this new shit? tell em...(and bite me) lol if you dont like this new shit tell them that too....

newer is not always better.. lowriders should know that more than anybody! this is a lowrider web site.. not no fuckin
start trek captain kirk, beam me up scotty lets go tweet the alians and save the planit and prove how evolved we are site!
they can stick this new format up the tail pipe of one of those hybrid George jetson cars... (whats next)


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## badgas

Will i guess i'll be leaving layitlow :wave:have fun brother.:inout:


----------



## darkside customs

:0:dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


heres the link to the image uploader for the slow and user friendly challenged people like Hydro.....

Stop bitching about the fucking changes..... 

Jesus Christ
1st everyone bitches about the subforums
then everyone bitches about the moderator
then everyone bitches about the site being constipated
now we are gonna bitch about the site being retarded???

Come on, changes can be good. Gotta roll with it and see how it works out....


Oh, and Mr. Badgas, before you leave, Ill send you a PM so you can ship me that Pro Mod to my house....


----------



## Esoteric

Hydrohype said:


> there is a poll on the main page where they ask if you like the new site.. I suggest everybody take it..
> if you like this new shit? tell em...(and bite me) lol if you dont like this new shit tell them that too....
> 
> newer is not always better.. * lowriders should know that more than anybody!* this is a lowrider web site.. not no fuckin
> start trek captain kirk, beam me up scotty lets go tweet the alians and save the planit and prove how evolved we are site!
> they can stick this new format up the tail pipe of one of those hybrid George jetson cars... (whats next)


 and thats why theyre behind the times as they say, they didnt know about hardlines till the japanese used them.


----------



## Esoteric

were getting post attachments sweet for us sucks for anyone who isnt a member


----------



## [email protected]

Esoteric said:


> were getting post attachments sweet for us sucks for anyone who isnt a member


what does that mean?


----------



## BODINE

grimreaper69 said:


> Sweet, guess I better check out the droid market now.
> 
> Edit: downloading the app as I type this.


 whats it called on market?

forum runner?


----------



## mademan

I wish......







Baldwin Motion Phase III Chevette!!!


----------



## [email protected]

darkside customs said:


> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php
> 
> 
> heres the link to the image uploader for the slow and user friendly challenged people like Hydro.....
> 
> Stop bitching about the fucking changes.....
> 
> Jesus Christ
> 1st everyone bitches about the subforums
> then everyone bitches about the moderator
> then everyone bitches about the site being constipated
> now we are gonna bitch about the site being retarded???
> 
> Come on, changes can be good. Gotta roll with it and see how it works out....
> 
> 
> Oh, and Mr. Badgas, before you leave, Ill send you a PM so you can ship me that Pro Mod to my house....


so where is this link? its not in the reply yet is it?


----------



## Esoteric

[email protected] said:


> what does that mean?


intergrated image uploader, no need for the slow site or the album problem. its so easy im sure hydro will find a way to get confused trying to use it.

i noticed we can paste long ass videos in the video link too
like this anime ive been watching lately
[video=dailymotion;xi9a2o]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xi9a2o_deadman-wonderland-episode-1-dead-man-walking_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## [email protected]

Esoteric said:


> intergrated image uploader, no need for the slow site or the album problem. its so easy im sure hydro will find a way to get confused trying to use it.


 
i dont understand the whole album shit! im lost on that shit you speak of! and keep in mind, im far from computer literate *spelling lol*


----------



## phatras

IN market type in vbulletin and the program will come up.. I havent signed on with my phone yet to see how it works on LIL but it works great with Vortex and thats the same forum software..


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php
> 
> 
> heres the link to the image uploader for the slow and user friendly challenged people like Hydro.....
> 
> Stop bitching about the fucking changes.....
> 
> Jesus Christ
> 1st everyone bitches about the subforums
> then everyone bitches about the moderator
> then everyone bitches about the site being constipated
> now we are gonna bitch about the site being retarded???
> 
> Come on, changes can be good. Gotta roll with it and see how it works out....
> 
> 
> Oh, and Mr. Badgas, before you leave, Ill send you a PM so you can ship me that Pro Mod to my house....




















thats all they had to do in the first place? what the fuck with that url talk and the start a new album talk.. that link never should have been so ffffnnn hard to find.. and for the record? beside's this new format? and the threat of taking away the sandbox? BMF is the only other thing that I personally bitched so much about.. and thanks Eso for posting up my
latest rant.. I kind of think that is some classic Hydro jibber jabber!
I have bitched so much abo


----------



## BODINE

phatras said:


> IN market type in vbulletin and the program will come up.. I havent signed on with my phone yet to see how it works on LIL but it works great with Vortex and thats the same forum software..


 dont work good with phone , on market when i type in vbulletin , i get forum runner , vbulletin mobile,


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> intergrated image uploader, no need for the slow site or the album problem. its so easy im sure hydro will find a way to get confused trying to use it.
> 
> i noticed we can paste long ass videos in the video link too
> like this anime ive been watching lately
> [video=dailymotion;xi9a2o]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xi9a2o_deadman-wonderland-episode-1-dead-man-walking_shortfilms[/video]


what can i say..? S.O.B when your right your right.. I dont know where to find 
no (Integrated Image up-loader)? and that fuckin URL photo album shit was not going to 
be fun for me.. I did not want to start uploading all my new shit to photobucket..
and when I am on facebook I am blind folded...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Markie she was pose'in for u down here on Memorial weekend dawg... lol j.k


----------



## MKD904

How come a 1/4 of every pic is cut off now. Every pic is huge. Is there a way to fix it?


----------



## MKD904

Test.


----------



## Hydrohype

PINK86REGAL said:


> Markie she was pose'in for u down here on Memorial weekend dawg... lol j.k


ha ha ha.. ouch that hurt....lol.. that is proof positive that life aint fair.. 
(if that 67 or 68 was hers?) and she said i could have it if i would eat her out like i was starving? would I do it? no I would blind fold her and let Darkside handle it!


----------



## MKD904

See. That pic is so big it cut off the front on the truck? Anyone know?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol guess i cant take anything to heartland  not shit to take, not even the benz.. fuck!


----------



## 408models

MKD904 said:


> See. That pic is so big it cut off the front on the truck? Anyone know?


i know theres a bottom bar were u can move it over to see more???


----------



## dade county

*Changes*

i tried to get on yesterday i believe,and it was under maintnance .. i come back to find this ... pros n cons .im sure this is going to take some getting used to.. the relearnig where everything is.. is going to be the nightmare other then that i think it looks good and the folks responsible should be thanked cause nomatter who likes it or hates it they worked hard to make these changes ,so to ever is responsible i thank you for the effort of making a bit more pleasurable to look at other then pics of my models :rofl:


----------



## MKD904

408models said:


> i know theres a bottom bar were u can move it over to see more???


I'll have to try it from the reg computer. There isn't a scroll bar on my iPhone or iPad.


----------



## phatras

I can see the whole pic on my laptop in a single view.. No scrolling..


----------



## darkside customs

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha.. ouch that hurt....lol.. that is proof positive that life aint fair..
> (if that 67 or 68 was hers?) and she said i could have it if i would eat her out like i was starving? would I do it? no I would blind fold her and let Darkside handle it!


Nah mayne..... Thats called Pink Pandomonium right there.... And her ass look grainy like oatmeal too.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

phatras said:


> I can see the whole pic on my laptop in a single view.. No scrolling..


Rick, what's the deal with the sub forums? I'd like to have my thread moved back to the main page since barely anyone uses them if they are going to stay. Thanks. ​


----------



## PINK86REGAL

darkside customs said:


> Nah mayne..... Thats called Pink Pandomonium right there.... And her ass look grainy like oatmeal too.....


lmao..!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Bah i leave for the lake for one damned weekend and y beloved site is changed up bigtime... Oh well... Cant do shit about it, why bitch, i guess ill go build....


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> Rick, what's the deal with the sub forums? I'd like to have my thread moved back to the main page since barely anyone uses them if they are going to stay. Thanks. ​



x2 PLEASE!!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric

my shed flooded insurance came by and checked the damage im getting 220$ which is all gonna be spent on plastic totes and a lift kit(cinderblocks) for the shed, i give my hobby shop a solid for itemizing everything otherwise id be assed out
my shotgun was fucking ruined took that shit to the shop to get it cleaned.
this was the worst of it








































a rare look at to what i have in the collection


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> Nah mayne..... Thats called Pink Pandomonium right there.... And her ass look grainy like oatmeal too.....


 (horror story)lol
go Morning sand box people!


----------



## OFDatTX

:biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

Esoteric said:


> my shed flooded insurance came by and checked the damage im getting 220$ which is all gonna be spent on plastic totes and a lift kit(cinderblocks) for the shed, i give my hobby shop a solid for itemizing everything otherwise id be assed out
> my shotgun was fucking ruined took that shit to the shop to get it cleaned.
> this was the worst of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a rare look at to what i have in the collection


dam thats big collection u going to let me go???


----------



## Esoteric

OFDatTX said:


> dam thats big collection u going to let me go???


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: none of it is going anywhere except one kit and even that isnt worth much


----------



## Reverend Hearse

WTF IS ON HER SHOULDER???


----------



## Hydrohype

*wagon train is winding down..*




































12 hours left..::biggrin: for this historical wagon buildoff!


----------



## phatras

Im not sure whats going on with the sub forums for sure yet.. Im waiting to hear what is going to happen.. The reason no one uses it is half of you did not put your threads in it so most people dont venture up there. Had everyone moved there threads there it would be working just fine and the traffic would be great.. Alas no matter what anyone said you all fought it. As of right now I am not moving threads until I find out exactly what is happening..


----------



## Esoteric

phatras said:


> Im not sure whats going on with the sub forums for sure yet.. Im waiting to hear what is going to happen.. The reason no one uses it is half of you did not put your threads in it so most people dont venture up there. Had everyone moved there threads there it would be working just fine and the traffic would be great.. Alas no matter what anyone said you all fought it. As of right now I am not moving threads until I find out exactly what is happening..


you guys are being extremely soft on that issue on other forums theyll either move it or lock it start another one and youre banned.


----------



## BODINE

LIL warm here today ....


----------



## 408models

Reverend Hearse said:


> WTF IS ON HER SHOULDER???


looks like a statue thats sitting on a table behind her???


----------



## BODINE

408models said:


> looks like a statue thats sitting on a table behind her???


 his eyes was playin tricks on him :chuck:


----------



## Esoteric

this one is for the crybabys


----------



## Esoteric

hella flush


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

it would probably cost an arm and a leg to get some 1/10 scale wheels made in aluminum or plastic right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

darkside customs said:


>


WTF ! No MINI or Hearse comments with in the movie ! Just a few B listers!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

!No look same ass server !


----------



## darkside customs

Minidreams Inc. said:


> WTF ! No MINI or Hearse comments with in the movie ! Just a few B listers!


B Listers... HAHAHHAHA


Minidreams Inc. said:


> !No look same ass server !


Meant to say "New Look? Yea its slow, but they will have the bugs worked out in a few days and it will move faster than Hearse' moms ass cheeks


----------



## darkside customs

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=244766
anyone else getting this?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Works for me then Rick. I'll just wait til then. Thanks.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

oh i made it too a b-lister....lol.....


----------



## MKD904

Since I go on lil 99% of the time on my iPhone or iPad I'm now stuck using this crappy mobile version. You can't even quote what someone said and answer it. I just want the standard site, not this crappy version.


----------



## MKD904

You also can't go up to the top and click on model cars and stay in the model car forum, you have to click on forums and go all the way back to the beginning and choose the forum you want. Just an un needed added step. No avatars display, no post count, no club affiliation etc. It SUCKS


----------



## Esoteric

this wasnt bad yall wont see the flavor on the shelves for a while tho


----------



## rollindeep408

it just takes some getting used to most people hate change cause it takes us out of our comfort zone but we had to learn the first set up this should not be any harder


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


>


 ha ha ha... Hawk said gi me gi me..lol... Damm i cant wait to make one of those things...


----------



## Hydrohype

mkd904 said:


> you also can't go up to the top and click on model cars and stay in the model car forum, you have to click on forums and go all the way back to the beginning and choose the forum you want. Just an un needed added step. No avatars display, no post count, no club affiliation etc. It sucks


i noticed there is a time limit on your own reply.. Example, if you go to reply or edit a post? Or maybe three people comment on your post? And you want to include all there post in your post at one time?
You only have ten minutes to figure out what your gonna say? After the ten minutes is up, the site tells you that you have to tell the administrator what you were gonna say!


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/Johan-1970-Cadi...671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1c126457


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-Vintage-74...304?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6673e078


----------



## dig_derange

one thing I noticed, is the cell phone version of the site is MUCH better than the last :thumbsup: dig that!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

finished


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

rawest cutty ive ever seen


----------



## Esoteric

the side stripes dont belong there it looks weird


----------



## base905

side stirpes were only on 68's..... not 70's


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Esoteric said:


> the side stripes dont belong there it looks weird


This coming from the guy jacking up jap cars and adding 12 feet of exhaust. LMAO!!! STFU!

I think that cutty looks great how it is.


----------



## Esoteric

D.L.O.Styles said:


> This coming from the guy jacking up jap cars and adding 12 feet of exhaust. LMAO!!! STFU!
> 
> I think that cutty looks great how it is.






now what?


----------



## Esoteric

base905 said:


> side stirpes were only on 68's..... not 70's


one or the other but not both thats like a camaro ss with all the stripe packages on


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

What do you mean, now what? You think I've never seen them things? I admit they are cool in thier own way but to do that to a car then say a cutty with one extra little stripe looks wierd is just plain dumb! NOW WHAT?


----------



## Esoteric

D.L.O.Styles said:


> What do you mean, now what? You think I've never seen them things? I admit they are cool in thier own way but to do that to a car then say a cutty with one extra little stripe looks wierd is just plain dumb! NOW WHAT?


 read the post above now what.

fuck it im gonna make a baldwin motion SS LS Grand National 442 COUPE


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Esoteric said:


> read the post above now what.
> 
> fuck it im gonna make a baldwin motion SS LS Grand National 442 COUPE


 

All I see is, now what. What are you hearse's cousin? But yea you should build that baldwin motion ss ls grand national 442 coupe. It couldnt be any worse than the rest of your builds. :rofl:


----------



## Esoteric

D.L.O.Styles said:


> All I see is, now what. What are you hearse's cousin? But yea you should build that baldwin motion ss ls grand national 442 coupe. It couldnt be any worse than the rest of your builds. :rofl:


funny how you automatically switch to dissing peoples builds when you cant prove why its wrong


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Esoteric said:


> funny how you automatically switch to dissing peoples builds when you cant prove why its wrong


I wasnt dissing your builds I think its great that you give it your best shot and your newest project will fit right in, and I'm not trying to prove anythings wrong. I simply said its funny that you would say that cutty looks wierd, like them jacked up jap cars with tall ass tailpipes dont. LMAO! You should get started on that project. I cant wait to see it.:roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric

RIP Ron Aguirre the OG lowrider


----------



## Reverend Hearse

D.L.O.Styles said:


> All I see is, now what. What are you hearse's cousin?


  no jap rides in my stable...


----------



## hocknberry

Esoteric said:


> RIP Ron Aguirre the OG lowrider


wasn't this the 1st car with hydro's?!


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> wasn't this the 1st car with hydro's?!


 supposedly, some people said a Ford or a Merc was the first to be juiced this one is just more well known.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

...so what exactly IS the meaning of the bosozuku style? what with the exhaust, body kits and having the ass up?


----------



## Esoteric

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> ...so what exactly IS the meaning of the bosozuku style? what with the exhaust, body kits and having the ass up?


http://www.bosozokustyle.com/content/what-bosozoku


----------



## crxlowrider

esoteric thanks for the description


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> now what?


 this guy lost some kind of bet.. and in payment of that bet, he had to drive that car infront of all those 
guys with a strait face... like when a guy loose's a bet and has to shave his head, or run outside wearing a dress or some 
shit...


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> now what?


:rofl: Oh God.. you know what sucks? If I was at a car show,
that guy would pull up and park right next to me! lol what do you say to a guy who pulls in some shit like that? it's like when the crazy guy who is wearing a hat made of 
new's paper and foil, comes over to you and starts a conversation! 
(your like) if i nod politely maybe he will go away!


----------



## Hydrohype

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> ...so what exactly IS the meaning of the bosozuku style? what with the exhaust, body kits and having the ass up?


It's proof positive that even Asian people should not practice insist! encest.. insesst ensesst. 
(relative's should not fuck each other and have kids')


----------



## Scur-rape-init

" when the crazy guy who is wearing a hat made of 
new's paper and foil, comes over to you and starts a conversation! 
(your like) if i nod politely maybe he will go away"


Same thing we all thought about the Hydro! At first. :roflmao: Just playin Markie. You know the sandbox wouldnt be anything without the doggin. LOL


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> It's proof positive that even Asian people should not practice incest!


 (man i cant find a spell check for that word)


----------



## Hydrohype

Scur-rape-init said:


> " when the crazy guy who is wearing a hat made of
> new's paper and foil, comes over to you and starts a conversation!
> (your like) if i nod politely maybe he will go away"
> 
> 
> Same thing we all thought about the Hydro! At first. :roflmao: Just playin Markie. You know the sandbox wouldnt be anything without the doggin. LOL


 ha ha... I thought about that shit as soon as I started typing..:rofl: but i typed anyway..


----------



## Scur-rape-init




----------



## chevyguy97

just wanted to ask, do they have the image uploader working yet, i can't seem to find it.


----------



## Siim123

Hey guys I got an idea  
How about "Paintjob buildoff". Only paintjob+clearcoat is that counts, finishing rest of the car is optional  . There are tons of guys here with mad tape pulling and airbrushing skills, we should make a buildoff about it  

Whoever wins the buildoff........... is not the loser. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shit that would be a tough one..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Siim123 said:


> Hey guys I got an idea
> How about "Paintjob buildoff". Only paintjob+clearcoat is that counts, finishing rest of the car is optional  . There are tons of guys here with mad tape pulling and airbrushing skills, we should make a buildoff about it
> 
> Whoever wins the buildoff........... is not the loser. :biggrin:


We did this once in 2007 !


----------



## Siim123

Oh, I was not here then, back then I did some beginner shit:happysad:

But how about another one, anyone? I bet people got better in paintjobs since 2007 and lot of new faces around here too. Just a friendly buildoff and poll will decide the winner. No prizes, only a topic full of awesome work :biggrin: 
Paintjob and clearcoat is all that matters, finishing rest of the car is optional. 

Who's in for the Paint job buildoff? 

1.Siim123 
2. ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I'd do it just for fun but I just dont have the time too right now. I got this rig, the grand prix and 4 others I gotta get done, and they are for customers (besides the rig) so I cant just sit them to the side. I just painted that hearse though (just paint and clear) you can try to beat that if you want.


----------



## mademan

took a ride past a family friends place last night to check out what he had.....

His barn find 69








and his lemans vert, and 62 impala vert he just bought/ then sold


----------



## darkside customs

Those are some bad ass rides Mike


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Siim123 said:


> Oh, I was not here then, back then I did some beginner shit:happysad:
> 
> But how about another one, anyone? I bet people got better in paintjobs since 2007 and lot of new faces around here too. Just a friendly buildoff and poll will decide the winner. No prizes, only a topic full of awesome work :biggrin:
> Paintjob and clearcoat is all that matters, finishing rest of the car is optional.
> 
> Who's in for the Paint job buildoff?
> 
> 1.Siim123
> 2. ...


im down


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> There are currently 43 users browsing this forum. (20 members & 23 guests)
> 
> Scur-rape-init.candilove,chris hicks,
> CNDYBLU66SS,COAST2COAST,crxlowrider,darkside customs,grimreaper69,Laidframe,laredo85,MAZDAT,
> pancho1969,regalistic,SCLife,Siim123,sinicle,SlammdSonoma


Busiest I've ever seen the place. :dunno:


----------



## pancho1969

I'm in for the paint build off :cheesy: 


Now how the hell do I quote someone?


----------



## Siim123

Cool as hell Pancho and PinkRegal :biggrin: . 

If anyone else is interested, quote this and add your name  



> Who's in for the Paintjob buildoff?
> Only paint + clearcoat is that counts, finishing rest of the car is optional. No prizes, friendly buildoff only. Poll decides the winner. Once we get the people in, I'll make a separate thread.
> 
> 1. Siim123
> 2. PINK86REGAL
> 3. pancho1969
> 
> 
> quote this and add your name in it if you're in



How about giving 1 month to do the paint once we start this? This should give enough time to all builders to find a kit and make a paintjob. I want this to be fair to all builders


----------



## Siim123

pancho1969 said:


> I'm in for the paint build off :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Now how the hell do I quote someone?


Under the post, right corner, there is a reply with quote button


----------



## darkside customs

pancho1969 said:


> I'm in for the paint build off :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Now how the hell do I quote someone?


REPLY WITH QUOTE just under the persons reply. click it and then you can reply in the box below... Im still tryin to get use to this site... Hey where the hell is the image uploader at? they said it was gonna be put back in...


----------



## Siim123

Siim123 said:


> Who's in for the Paintjob buildoff?
> Only paint + clearcoat is that counts, finishing rest of the car is optional. No prizes, friendly buildoff only. Poll decides the winner. Once we get the people in, I'll make a separate thread.
> 
> 1. Siim123
> 2. PINK86REGAL
> 3. pancho1969
> 4. Esoteric
> 
> 
> quote this and add your name in it if you're in


 I'll put this up to this page to so all can see it


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## [email protected]

1. Siim123 
2. PINK86REGAL
3. pancho1969
4. Esoteric 

i hope you guys aint puttin money up! because that fool pancho is gonna take all your lunch money!


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## PINK86REGAL

[email protected] said:


> 1. Siim123
> 2. PINK86REGAL
> 3. pancho1969
> 4. Esoteric
> 
> i hope you guys aint puttin money up! because that fool pancho is gonna take all your lunch money!


 
aint no pussy here homeboy!! my money dont get taken that easy :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123




----------



## Esoteric

[email protected] said:


> 1. Siim123
> 2. PINK86REGAL
> 3. pancho1969
> 4. Esoteric
> 
> i hope you guys aint puttin money up! because that fool pancho is gonna take all your lunch money!


a lot harder being the underdog


----------



## darkside customs

You guys are all out of lunch money if GSeeds or Truscale pop in this build off....


----------



## [email protected]

PINK86REGAL said:


> aint no pussy here homeboy!! my money dont get taken that easy :biggrin:




he gonna DEBO your ass and just snatch that gold chain lol.............. nah, im just fuckin with you fools............. good luck, its gonna be a fun one to watch


----------



## Siim123

[email protected] said:


> he gonna DEBO your ass and just snatch that gold chain lol.............. nah, im just fuckin with you fools............. good luck, its gonna be a fun one to watch


 Come in and join with us :biggrin:



darkside customs said:


> You guys are all out of lunch money if GSeeds or Truscale pop in this build off....


I sent them a PM too


----------



## [email protected]

darkside customs said:


> You guys are all out of lunch money if GSeeds or Truscale pop in this build off....


 
you smoking some wak shit today buddy!


----------



## darkside customs

What the hell man?!?! LOL Coulda been alot worse.... I coulda said the Sharpie and gel pen fat boy would take their money.... but its a paint pattern build off, not coloring by numbers.... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## [email protected]

Siim123 said:


> Come in and join with us :biggrin:


a little indecation of how my hobby life is goin these days......... its taking me alil over a month to put together a box stock copo nova, and i still gotta do the exsaust and motor lol............... i aint got time for nothing!


----------



## [email protected]

darkside customs said:


> What the hell man?!?! LOL Coulda been alot worse.... I coulda said the Sharpie and gel pen fat boy would take their money.... but its a paint pattern build off, not coloring by numbers.... HAHAHAHAHA


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: you aint even right foo lol! he said coloring by numbers!


----------



## darkside customs

[email protected] said:


> a little indecation of how my hobby life is goin these days......... its taking me alil over a month to put together a box stock copo nova, and i still gotta do the exsaust and motor lol............... i aint got time for nothing!


Yup, I know how that go....


----------



## darkside customs

[email protected] said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: you aint even right foo lol! he said coloring by numbers!


:roflmao::dunno::fool2:


----------



## [email protected]

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::dunno::fool2:


:dunno::twak::thumbsdown: go to your room!


----------



## Tonioseven

Siim123 said:


> Cool as hell Pancho and PinkRegal :biggrin: .
> 
> If anyone else is interested, quote this and add your name
> 
> 
> Add me to the paint buildoff; who cares if I lose?!


----------



## Siim123

Hell yea  


Siim123 said:


> Who's in for the Paintjob buildoff?
> Only paint + clearcoat is that counts, finishing rest of the car is optional. No prizes, friendly buildoff only. Poll decides the winner. Once we get the people in, I'll make a separate thread.
> 
> 1. Siim123
> 2. PINK86REGAL
> 3. pancho1969
> 4. Esoteric
> 5. Tonioseven
> 
> 
> quote this and add your name in it if you're in


----------



## darkside customs

[email protected] said:


> :dunno::twak::thumbsdown: go to your room!


----------



## darkside customs

Tryin to figure out some ideas... Im workin on a 66 Chevelle Wagon and Im stuck.... Not sure if I wanna go Pro Street or 60's style sled.... damn decisions decisions....


----------



## Esoteric

Tonioseven said:


> Siim123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool as hell Pancho and PinkRegal :biggrin: .
> 
> If anyone else is interested, quote this and add your name
> 
> 
> Add me to the paint buildoff; who cares if I lose?!
> 
> 
> 
> x2 good excuse to paint the XLR i had to throw the corvette donor out
Click to expand...


----------



## darkside customs

I dont give a fuck what ya say... This song is tha shit.....


----------



## [email protected]

darkside customs said:


> Tryin to figure out some ideas... Im workin on a 66 Chevelle Wagon and Im stuck.... Not sure if I wanna go Pro Street or 60's style sled.... damn decisions decisions....


ide say pro street, but i know your knuckle headed ass will do the oppisite, so ill throw you a curve ball and say 60's sled lol


----------



## Esoteric

gotta love welly diecast or not they put it down 
















this one is on its way already


----------



## darkside customs

[email protected] said:


> ide say pro street, but i know your knuckle headed ass will do the oppisite, so ill throw you a curve ball and say 60's sled lol


No Jeff, I really am feeling pro street with this one....


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

removing this vinyl top from the cut, ive started bodywork... how do i get the adhesive and padding off?


----------



## Esoteric

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> removing this vinyl top from the cut, ive started bodywork... how do i get the adhesive and padding off?


3m glue remover for the glue


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> removing this vinyl top from the cut, ive started bodywork... how do i get the adhesive and padding off?


dont freak when you get the top off, i did it to an 83 regal i had...there is probaly gonna be some seam sealer glue and/or tape looking like somebody hacked on the top and tryed to fix it! dont trip...its all factory...in gm's eyes it was never supposed to be seen!:thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

can lacquer paint be sprayed over enamel primer? and can enamel clear be sprayed over lacquer paint???


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yes on the first, no on the second. It will wrinkle like a mother if you shoot laquer over enamel, after puttin enamel on laquer.

Edit: Also, you're best bet is to stick with all the sames bro. Makes shit sooooooo much easier.  Just my .02 though.


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> Yes on the first, no on the second. It will wrinkle like a mother if you shoot laquer over enamel, after puttin enamel on laquer.
> 
> Edit: Also, you're best bet is to stick with all the sames bro. Makes shit sooooooo much easier.  Just my .02 though.


scur-rape likes his "take for ever to dry enamel!" take his words of advise! no laquer over enamel! on a serious note though.....you got mostly enamel paint...keep it all the same bro, avoid the head ache!! keep it all enamel or all laquer! i get in a rush and spray happy sometimes, but your end result will suffer if you dont do it right! then its off to the dip and a waste of time and $$$$  side note......enamel is all yours vance!!:thumbsup::thumbsdown::barf:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hocknberry said:


> dont freak when you get the top off, i did it to an 83 regal i had...there is probaly gonna be some seam sealer glue and/or tape looking like somebody hacked on the top and tryed to fix it! dont trip...its all factory...in gm's eyes it was never supposed to be seen!:thumbsup:


i know, i did it on the regal too. but im just seeing how i can get this stuff off as cleanly as possible for now.


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> i know, i did it on the regal too. but im just seeing how i can get this stuff off as cleanly as possible for now.


i just did some work with a sander


----------



## BODINE




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## crxlowrider

ok i know they make lacquer clear but do they make lacquer primer? i really want to use this one coat lacquer color on my 64 but i dont know if they made a lacquer primer...... or can i use the lacquer color over the enamel primer and use lacquer clear and be safe????


----------



## Tonioseven

crxlowrider said:


> ok i know they make lacquer clear but do they make lacquer primer? i really want to use this one coat lacquer color on my 64 but i dont know if they made a lacquer primer...... or can i use the lacquer color over the enamel primer and use lacquer clear and be safe????


Yes, they make a compatible lacquer primer to go along with their clear/ paints. I've used the One Coat lacquer withOUT primer on a couple of cars with no bad results...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Siim123 said:


> Cool as hell Pancho and PinkRegal :biggrin: .
> 
> If anyone else is interested, quote this and add your name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about giving 1 month to do the paint once we start this? This should give enough time to all builders to find a kit and make a paintjob. I want this to be fair to all builders


You know what would be kool and make it a little more interesting would be if we all painted the same kit.
Because some body styles compliment paint schemes alot better than others and different body's could aid in
the judging process..... for instance, J/M .02 but I think you could a more killer paint scheme laid out on a '77
Monte Carlo v.s. a '65 Riviera. 
It would be like the body is helping the paint job look better. J/M .02 though.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

hocknberry said:


> scur-rape likes his "take for ever to dry enamel!" take his words of advise! no laquer over enamel! on a serious note though.....you got mostly enamel paint...keep it all the same bro, avoid the head ache!! keep it all enamel or all laquer! i get in a rush and spray happy sometimes, but your end result will suffer if you dont do it right! then its off to the dip and a waste of time and $$$$  side note......enamel is all yours vance!!:thumbsup::thumbsdown::barf:




From primer to clear all the paint I use on my model is enamel. But on the 1:1's thats a different story.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Trendsetta 68 said:


> You know what would be kool and make it a little more interesting would be if we all painted the same kit.
> Because some body styles compliment paint schemes alot better than others and different body's could aid in
> the judging process..... for instance, J/M .02 but I think you could a more killer paint scheme laid out on a '77
> Monte Carlo v.s. a '65 Riviera.
> It would be like the body is helping the paint job look better. J/M .02 though.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

crxlowrider said:


> ok i know they make lacquer clear but do they make lacquer primer? i really want to use this one coat lacquer color on my 64 but i dont know if they made a lacquer primer...... or can i use the lacquer color over the enamel primer and use lacquer clear and be safe????



you dont need to prime when using the laquer 1 coat paints.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hocknberry said:


> scur-rape likes his "take for ever to dry enamel!" take his words of advise! no laquer over enamel! on a serious note though.....you got mostly enamel paint...keep it all the same bro, avoid the head ache!! keep it all enamel or all laquer! i get in a rush and spray happy sometimes, but your end result will suffer if you dont do it right! then its off to the dip and a waste of time and $$$$  side note......enamel is all yours vance!!:thumbsup::thumbsdown::barf:


C'mon Joe! They arent that bad. A hell of a lot easier to work with then that laquer shit, and much better shine results. BUT, that's just my .02



crxlowrider said:


> ok i know they make lacquer clear but do they make lacquer primer? i really want to use this one coat lacquer color on my 64 but i dont know if they made a lacquer primer...... or can i use the lacquer color over the enamel primer and use lacquer clear and be safe????


Yeah you can, BUT your best bet bro, is to just leave the primer off if you're gonna do that one coat BS. I've seen the two different primers react, and start eating at the plastic. SO, do the paint and clear, or stick with all the same types 



D.L.O.Styles said:


> From primer to clear all the paint I use on my model is enamel. But on the 1:1's thats a different story.


:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> You know what would be kool and make it a little more interesting would be if we all painted the same kit.
> Because some body styles compliment paint schemes alot better than others and different body's could aid in
> the judging process..... for instance, J/M .02 but I think you could a more killer paint scheme laid out on a '77
> Monte Carlo v.s. a '65 Riviera.
> It would be like the body is helping the paint job look better. J/M .02 though.


Excellent point. I was gonna do a '73 Caprice but I'm up for whatever the organizers decide as long as I can afford it.


----------



## richphotos

I use only urethane or lacquer on my model cars.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

drilling out rivets, pulling off the padding, grinding off little prongs that hold the clips.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

saw this at hyvee and parked next to it


----------



## MKD904

Tonioseven said:


> Yes, they make a compatible lacquer primer to go along with their clear/ paints. I've used the One Coat lacquer withOUT primer on a couple of cars with no bad results...


This is the Testors One Shot also....I used Duplicolor Sandable primer, then One Shot and then automotive clear.


----------



## pancho1969

I like trends idea would be cool to see everyones take on the same body


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> You guys are all out of lunch money if GSeeds or Truscale pop in this build off....


Not exactly some people are into different style of patterns


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> Excellent point. I was gonna do a '73 Caprice but I'm up for whatever the organizers decide as long as I can afford it.


Amen brother ! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

Tonioseven said:


> Excellent point. I was gonna do a '73 Caprice but I'm up for whatever the organizers decide as long as I can afford it.


ill be the first one out lol im saving up for a factory hiro kit


----------



## crxlowrider

ty guys. guess my 64 is getting a bath to take the enamel primer off UGH


----------



## truscale

The paint off would be kool, but did you say one month or one Year to complete? :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lol!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

truscale said:


> The paint off would be kool, but did you say one month or one Year to complete? :biggrin:


 !


----------



## Esoteric

its much easier to polish cars now that im using a dremel


----------



## gseeds

pancho1969 said:


> I like trends idea would be cool to see everyones take on the same body


i like this idea, there is so many diffence styles with all the painters on here it would be cool to see what each guy came up with on the same car, so if the plan is use the same car, to suport the site and the guys here ! count me in.


----------



## Esoteric

just finished up the 240 feels good to be building at normal speed


----------



## MKD904

Pics?


----------



## Esoteric

MKD904 said:


> Pics?


decided to change the exhaust last minute


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric

want its in 1/25 scale too


----------



## rollindeep408

what it do pancho


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :wave: sup evan can't quote for some reason


----------



## MKD904

You can't Quote from this crappy mobile version of the site. They need to let those that go on the mobile version see the same site as if they were in their reg computer.


----------



## sinicle

MKD904 said:


> You can't Quote from this crappy mobile version of the site. They need to let those that go on the mobile version see the same site as if they were in their reg computer.


 I've yet to find a mobile site that is worth a damn!


----------



## Siim123

Trendsetta 68 said:


> You know what would be kool and make it a little more interesting would be if we all painted the same kit.
> Because some body styles compliment paint schemes alot better than others and different body's could aid in
> the judging process..... for instance, J/M .02 but I think you could a more killer paint scheme laid out on a '77
> Monte Carlo v.s. a '65 Riviera.
> It would be like the body is helping the paint job look better. J/M .02 though.





Tonioseven said:


> Excellent point. I was gonna do a '73 Caprice but I'm up for whatever the organizers decide as long as I can afford it.





pancho1969 said:


> I like trends idea would be cool to see everyones take on the same body





gseeds said:


> i like this idea, there is so many diffence styles with all the painters on here it would be cool to see what each guy came up with on the same car, so if the plan is use the same car, to suport the site and the guys here ! count me in.


You're having a good point there but in this case I need to stay out because I can only build a 64 Impala which is coming my way some time. I cant afford to get another ride right now and I had certain plans to build 64 for summer. If you guys want to have specific ride for competition I'm cool with that, but then I cant take part myself.  



truscale said:


> The paint off would be kool, but did you say one month or one Year to complete? :biggrin:


In my opinion one month would be the best decision, because its summer and people get bit busy sometimes. It will leave everybody enough time to paint.
It will also leave enough time to find a kit. 
For example me: I have exam 13'th June, graduation 23'th June + party (drunk as fuck 2-3 days straight and probably massive hangover), this will already take off some building time from me + I haven't received the kit yet. 
If you guys want shorter/longer time we can discuss it  . But I'm thinking that its summer and usually thats when people dont have time to sit in the basement. 






Let me know your opinions








> Who's in for the Paintjob buildoff?
> Only paint + clearcoat is that counts, finishing rest of the car is optional. No prizes, friendly buildoff only. Poll decides the winner. Once we get the people in, I'll make a separate thread.
> 
> 1. Siim123
> 2. PINK86REGAL
> 3. pancho1969
> 4. Esoteric
> 5. Tonioseven
> 6. gseeds
> 7. truscale ??
> 8. Trendsetta 68 ??
> quote this and add your name in it if you're in


----------



## MKD904

sinicle said:


> I've yet to find a mobile site that is worth a damn!


I agree, but when you use an iPad or and iPhone EVERY site either gives you the option to view in Mobile or Full site and many sites just go straight to the full site version. It's kinda the luxury of using the apple products. I don't mind the new set up of the forum, it's fine, but on the phone or the ipad it SUCKS....the funny thing is that LIL said they went to this format so it's better for mobile usage....NOT!!!!


----------



## jimbo

Yoooo


----------



## jimbo

Holy shit it worked! I can actually post from my phone now?? What the hell happened around here??


----------



## Esoteric

Siim123 said:


> You're having a good point there but in this case I need to stay out because I can only build a 64 Impala which is coming my way some time. I cant afford to get another ride right now and I had certain plans to build 64 for summer. If you guys want to have specific ride for competition I'm cool with that, but then I cant take part myself.
> 
> 
> In my opinion one month would be the best decision, because its summer and people get bit busy sometimes. It will leave everybody enough time to paint.
> It will also leave enough time to find a kit.
> For example me: I have exam 13'th June, graduation 23'th June + party (drunk as fuck 2-3 days straight and probably massive hangover), this will already take off some building time from me + I haven't received the kit yet.
> If you guys want shorter/longer time we can discuss it  . But I'm thinking that its summer and usually thats when people dont have time to sit in the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your opinions


 i cant afford to buy a new car either


----------



## jimbo

Its like walkin into a restaraunt u been goin to for years and suddenly its under new ownership! Blessing in disguise i guess cuz on the old format it wouldnt let me reply to anything on my phone but now it will lol


----------



## [email protected]

Wud up jimbo! Good to see you back around these parts! I guess making the site better for mobile users worked for jimbo lol


----------



## jimbo

Hahaha i heard that brother thanks! Now i need to learn this stuff all over again like how to quote n shit. I read and replied to all my pms but it keeps flashing "new pm" ??


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Siim123 said:


> You're having a good point there but in this case I need to stay out because I can only build a 64 Impala which is coming my way some time. I cant afford to get another ride right now and I had certain plans to build 64 for summer. If you guys want to have specific ride for competition I'm cool with that, but then I cant take part myself.
> 
> 
> In my opinion one month would be the best decision, because its summer and people get bit busy sometimes. It will leave everybody enough time to paint.
> It will also leave enough time to find a kit.
> For example me: I have exam 13'th June, graduation 23'th June + party (drunk as fuck 2-3 days straight and probably massive hangover), this will already take off some building time from me + I haven't received the kit yet.
> If you guys want shorter/longer time we can discuss it  . But I'm thinking that its summer and usually thats when people dont have time to sit in the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your opinions




I think everyone could do a 64 impala. Thats something most everyone has and it wouldnt be too hard to get. I got two sittin here. If everyone thinks a 64 would be good I'll join in too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## gseeds

Esoteric said:


>


Z came out very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really dig it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric

gseeds said:


> Z came out very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really dig it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks it took a lot of work i refuse to build another one after this not like i really have to i finished watching the anime series that inspired it, maybe if it was the original issue but the reissue is junk.
heres the car its sort of modeled after.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Should i lower the back a bit?








also removed the vinyl, thanks Eso for the tip


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

man the show was a blast ! i took 10 KITS AND CAME HOME WITH 6 AWARDS , BOUGHT A TON OF STUFF ! GOT to hang out with the mad Modder Phatras for the weekend and had a blast ! I'll have to get a pic up of what i came home with ! OH ! BIG C did real good to !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Minidreams Inc. said:


> man the show was a blast ! i took 10 KITS AND CAME HOME WITH 6 AWARDS , BOUGHT A TON OF STUFF ! GOT to hang out with the mad Modder Phatras for the weekend and had a blast ! I'll have to get a pic up of what i came home with ! OH ! BIG C did real good to !


:thumbsdown:


----------



## richphotos

what show?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

93FULLSIZE said:


> :thumbsdown:


x2.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sweet Z, e!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Siim123 said:


> You're having a good point there but in this case I need to stay out because I can only build a 64 Impala which is coming my way some time. I cant afford to get another ride right now and I had certain plans to build 64 for summer. If you guys want to have specific ride for competition I'm cool with that, but then I cant take part myself.
> 
> 
> In my opinion one month would be the best decision, because its summer and people get bit busy sometimes. It will leave everybody enough time to paint.
> It will also leave enough time to find a kit.
> For example me: I have exam 13'th June, graduation 23'th June + party (drunk as fuck 2-3 days straight and probably massive hangover), this will already take off some building time from me + I haven't received the kit yet.
> If you guys want shorter/longer time we can discuss it  . But I'm thinking that its summer and usually thats when people dont have time to sit in the basement.
> 
> Let me know your opinions


How about we pick from a list on the one car to be entered in the build off ? IDK

1)'77 Monte C
2)'80 Monte C
3)'66 Riviera
4)'64 Impala
5)'76 Glasshouse
6) ?

Feel free to add others. This is just my .02 :dunno:


----------



## gseeds

Trendsetta 68 said:


> How about we pick from a list on the one car to be entered in the build off ? IDK
> 
> 1)'77 Monte C
> 2)'80 Monte C
> 3)'66 Riviera
> 4)'64 Impala
> 5)'76 Glasshouse
> 6) ?
> 
> Feel free to add others. This is just my .02 :dunno:


maybe we sould just paint what we have, ill do the 76 glasshouse because i have one here already if we did the 64 i would have to go out and buy one.easyer for me to do the 76.


----------



## [email protected]

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


nice score fuck stick!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

[email protected] said:


> nice score fuck stick!


You want t o see the real score?


















1 package contain both OG style plaques for $3.00 each so i bought all she had !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Any another great score for me was 2 weeks ago i was wanting a 77-79 caddy promo but all i had was 3 junk one's but i got a rough 1 but complete from Hydro, picked up a clean body from Hearse to fix the smashed body i got from 716, and today i snag a super clean promo with almost perfect chrome and glass , and a few min. later i found an untouched kits with a few thing that need fixed but had PERFECT CHROME !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

big difference, paint still looks like shit but has a neat shine


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Make sure you primer or touch up the areas you grinded on ASAP ! Its going to be humid the next few days and that bare metal will rust quick as shit !

1 thing to remember little is you must able to start and finish a project ASAP to keep from adding more work down the road !


----------



## Tonioseven

gseeds said:


> maybe we sould just paint what we have, ill do the 76 glasshouse because i have one here already if we did the 64 i would have to go out and buy one.easyer for me to do the 76.


I'm good with either the Glasshouse or the '66 Rivi since I already have those two already.


----------



## Siim123

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...ff-discussion-thread!?p=14132245#post14132245


----------



## Siim123

*Users Browsing this Forum*

There are currently 24 users browsing this forum. (1 members & 23 guests)


Siim123


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Fellas i have very limited computer and Internet access for the next few days to a week anybody that needs to reachme feel free to give me a call or text


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

done  ..for now


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok, easier to do this than 4 seperate pm's. Packages went out today.

Tonioseven: 03110240000181991080

Daniel rubalcava: 03110240000181991066

Hydro: 0311024000011059

Jeral, you got one comin too:  03110240000181991073


----------



## Esoteric

fell inlove with a bike today


----------



## Hydrohype

Minidreams Inc. said:


> You want t o see the real score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 package contain both OG style plaques for $3.00 each so i bought all she had !


 how many packs do you have? do you want to sell some? 



Reverend Hearse said:


> Fellas i have very limited computer and Internet access for the next few days to a week anybody that needs to reachme feel free to give me a call or text


 does Mo. PD. let you get call's in the drunk tank?


----------



## Hydrohype

Siim123 said:


> *Users Browsing this Forum*
> 
> There are currently 24 users browsing this forum. (1 members & 23 guests)
> 
> 
> Siim123


----------



## darkside customs

Whats happenin fellas.... Been with out a computer for a few days, but Im back....


----------



## sinicle

Esoteric said:


> fell inlove with a bike today


 is that Bonnie?


----------



## sinicle

I don't have before pics so I'll say this here instead of my build thread: FUTURE IS AWESOME!!! I just tried it for the first time on the front and back glass of my 60. that shit was scratched all to hell, I mean BAD. I thought I was gonna have to scrap'em till I heard of this trick. so I took an old toothbrush and some toothpaste and did a light scrubbing to knock down some of the deeper scratches and then cleaned them and dipped them in Future, let them dry and HOT DAMN! they look brand new!!!! I don't know how well it works as a body sealer or a clear coat (I've heard it works quite well but I've never tried it.), but for restoring old/scratched windows, it's awesome!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Fronsky* is the MAN!! Got the kit today!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

sinicle said:


> is that Bonnie?


 ???????


----------



## phatras

HAd a blast this weekend at Heartland.. Had a blast hangin with the KC crew.. Bought a few kits and some detail goodies. Got a huge junkyard lot.. However my best come up of the weekend by far was my lunch hookup.. smoked ham and brisket.. SO DAMN GOOD.. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Tonioseven

Esoteric said:


> ???????


Triumph Bonneville.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

phatras said:


> HAd a blast this weekend at Heartland.. Had a blast hangin with the KC crew.. Bought a few kits and some detail goodies. Got a huge junkyard lot.. However my best come up of the weekend by far was my lunch hookup.. smoked ham and brisket.. SO DAMN GOOD.. Thanks Chris.


damn and i missed out on brisket this year


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> Triumph Bonneville.


Correct Tonio! That's what it looks like to me. They're good little bikes


----------



## darkside customs

MMMMM... BRISKET....... 

DAMN, NOW I WANT SOME BRISKET....


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## BiggC

phatras said:


> HAd a blast this weekend at Heartland.. Had a blast hangin with the KC crew.. Bought a few kits and some detail goodies. Got a huge junkyard lot.. However my best come up of the weekend by far was my lunch hookup.. smoked ham and brisket.. SO DAMN GOOD.. Thanks Chris.


No problem Rick, glad you liked it. Thanks for coming to the show and for the hook ups. 



93FULLSIZE said:


> damn and i missed out on brisket this year


If you come next year I'm gonna bring some more.


----------



## RaiderPride

Esoteric said:


>


That Japanese Honda Odessey is sick.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

1:10


----------



## Esoteric

didnt think it was possible to strip urethane


----------



## RaiderPride

Esoteric said:


> didnt think it was possible to strip urethane


Yeah. That's the best when it comes off on sheets.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> 1:10


nice heres mine awhile back im gonna put some patterns next


----------



## Esoteric

RaiderPride said:


> Yeah. That's the best when it comes off on sheets.


 yup that urethane peel is hard as a rock good thing i took it off then and there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its gonna be probably the only project i do this year, im gonna open it up and scratchbuild pretty much everything...


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

DONT FEEL BAD BRO I DIDNT MAKE IT TO HEARTLAND EITHER.


----------



## darkside customs

Hydrohype said:


>


 
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:He said "Pics of your wife or get the fuck out"


----------



## darkside customs

IBLDMYOWN said:


> DONT FEEL BAD BRO I DIDNT MAKE IT TO HEARTLAND EITHER.


:wave: What up.....


----------



## Esoteric

brought it into 2011s itll sit like this for a while while i finish the 55 and the paint off builds.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Esoteric

you should make it a RC still


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i may, im gonna make a frame & all that jazz for it, make a motor/trans and do like jevs with the lil servo in the trans casing w/ a driveshaft...  t tops coming too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

looks good

it be sick to do a buildoff with these regals but i dont think there would be alotta ppl that have them


----------



## hocknberry

Esoteric said:


>


man i wish we had that odyssey here!! that is 1 minivan i'd rock!! but i hate the wheel camber! looks to cartoonish!! PLEASE SAY ITS PHOTO SHOPPED!! the front aint bad..but the rear is way to much!!!


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


>


damn! was that hearse roasting a newbie?! and the accent on the other guy was funny!


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> i may, im gonna make a frame & all that jazz for it, make a motor/trans and do like jevs with the lil servo in the trans casing w/ a driveshaft...  t tops coming too


lil D....if you were gonna do t-tops..why'd you holywood top it?! you should have left some plastic to work with! good luck with that brother!! you got some knowledge with servo's?! let it be known!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

hocknberry said:


> man i wish we had that odyssey here!! that is 1 minivan i'd rock!! but i hate the wheel camber! looks to cartoonish!! PLEASE SAY ITS PHOTO SHOPPED!! the front aint bad..but the rear is way to much!!!


 x2 that fucker looks sick but camber is a bit much

do they sell those here in the US ?


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> damn! was that hearse roasting a newbie?! and the accent on the other guy was funny!


nah, ive been in the basement for years never seen hearse down there. its a general idea of what happens when people who dont usually post down there do thats why most LG members talk in post your rides, carclubs, or regional.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hocknberry said:


> lil D....if you were gonna do t-tops..why'd you holywood top it?! you should have left some plastic to work with! good luck with that brother!! you got some knowledge with servo's?! let it be known!!


 the piece i cut out fits clean back in there, and real t tops dont have any metal on the very top, just rubber between the glass.. im cutting the plastic piece i cut out in half to get a template for the plexiglass pieces.


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> man i wish we had that odyssey here!! that is 1 minivan i'd rock!! but i hate the wheel camber! looks to cartoonish!! PLEASE SAY ITS PHOTO SHOPPED!! the front aint bad..but the rear is way to much!!!


I CANT SPEAK ON THIS CAR? BUT I WOULD SAY IT IS POSSIBLE THAT THIS PICTURE IS UN-TOUCHED.. BACK IN THE DAY
REAR MOTOR CORVAIRS AND VW'S HAD A CAMBER LIKE THAT WHEN LIFTED.. THE STREET TERM IS BUTTERFLYING..








OOPS IM SORRY? JUST PRETEND ITS A 96 HONDA CIVIC WITH DUCK TAPE SPOILERS AND PIPES COMING OUT OF THE HOOD...:rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> I CANT SPEAK ON THIS CAR? BUT I WOULD SAY IT IS POSSIBLE THAT THIS PICTURE IS UN-TOUCHED.. BACK IN THE DAY
> REAR MOTOR CORVAIRS AND VW'S HAD A CAMBER LIKE THAT WHEN LIFTED.. THE STREET TERM IS BUTTERFLYING..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS IM SORRY? JUST PRETEND ITS A 96 HONDA CIVIC WITH DUCK TAPE SPOILERS AND PIPES COMING OUT OF THE HOOD...:rofl:


LMAO....... U A FOOL MARKIE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> man i wish we had that odyssey here!! that is 1 minivan i'd rock!! but i hate the wheel camber! looks to cartoonish!! PLEASE SAY ITS PHOTO SHOPPED!! the front aint bad..but the rear is way to much!!!


look at the rim lol, in japan Camber is part of the VIP scene wether subtle or full on onikamu.


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...D-DONE-RIGHT!********?p=14143169#post14143169 YOU GOT TO SEE THIS..


----------



## Esoteric

meh looks like any other 4 door


----------



## Esoteric

god damm


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> look at the rim lol, in japan Camber is part of the VIP scene wether subtle or full on onikamu.


 HEY ITS ALMOST THE SAME COLOR AS THE G-HOUSE I JUST POSTED? BUT THE GLASSHOUSE IS NOT PART OF THE VIP 
SCENE AND IT PROBABLY WONT GLOW IN THE DARK! 
(SORRY ABOUT THAT JAPAN) I KNOW THEY GOT THERE SHARE OF PROBLEMS NOW...


----------



## Esoteric

Hydrohype said:


> HEY ITS ALMOST THE SAME COLOR AS THE G-HOUSE I JUST POSTED? BUT THE GLASSHOUSE IS NOT PART OF THE VIP
> SCENE AND *IT PROBABLY WONT GLOW IN THE DARK! *
> (SORRY ABOUT THAT JAPAN) I KNOW THEY GOT THERE SHARE OF PROBLEMS NOW...


 oh look a shitty attempt at a ricer joke


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> meh looks like any other 4 door


DONT BE SO QUICK TO JUDGE.. WAIT UNTIL HE DUCK TAPES GROUND EFFECTS TO IT..AND SWAPS THAT RAGIDY OLD 5.7
MOTOR OUT FOR A HYUNDI 4 CYLINDER. AND THEN PUTS PVC PLASTIC COMING OUT OF THE HOOD FOR HEADERS?
(NOW THAT WOULD BE A CAR)..:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> oh look a shitty attempt at a ricer joke


 NO, YOU GOT THAT MARKET CORNERD WITH THE PIC'S YOU ALWAYS POST!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## Esoteric

Hydrohype said:


> DONT BE SO QUICK TO JUDGE.. WAIT UNTIL HE DUCK TAPES GROUND EFFECTS TO IT..AND SWAPS THAT RAGIDY OLD 5.7
> MOTOR OUT FOR A HYUNDI 4 CYLINDER. AND THEN PUTS PVC PLASTIC COMING OUT OF THE HOOD FOR HEADERS?
> (NOW THAT WOULD BE A CAR)..:rofl:


with your train of thought its no wonder lowriding cant evolve on its own


----------



## bigdogg323

Esoteric said:


> with your train of thought its no wonder lowriding cant evolve on its own


:wow: :drama: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

OH LOOK, HE'S TAKING THE WHOLE FAMILY WITH HIM TO HOME DEPOT..
SO HE CAN GET THAT DUCK TAPE..AND TERMITE SPRAY..


----------



## Hydrohype

HURRY UP MAMASON GET IN THE CAR,, WHERE GONNA BE LATE GOING TO ESO'S HOUSE
I DONT WANT TO MISS OUT ON THE SUSHI


----------



## Esoteric

Hydrohype said:


> HURRY UP MAMASON GET IN THE CAR,, WHERE GONNA BE LATE GOING TO ESO'S HOUSE
> I DONT WANT TO MISS OUT ON THE SUSHI


smells like


----------



## Hydrohype

OH LOOK: ITS THE PRESIDENT OF THE (EVOLVED LOWRIDER CREW)


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> with your train of thought its no wonder lowriding cant evolve on its own





























OH YEA, WHAT WAS i THINKING? THIS IS MUCH BETTER..:thumbsdown: HEARS 
YOUR EVOLUTION..:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

THE VICE PRES OF THE EVOLVED LOWRIDER CREW.. GOT A LITTLE MONEY..
BUT STILL DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK TO DO WITH IT..:rofl:


----------



## Esoteric

still madd pootie tang


----------



## BiggC

Hydrohype said:


> THE VICE PRES OF THE EVOLVED LOWRIDER CREW.. GOT A LITTLE MONEY..
> BUT STILL DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK TO DO WITH IT..:rofl:


I hate to say it, but I like that.


----------



## Esoteric

while someone was acting like a bitter little bitch i got something done.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

CNDYBLU66SS said:


>


Not a bad idea actually... could broaden it up to a 1:10 RC conversion buildoff lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Edit: @split personality


----------



## Siim123

Just wanted to say this: it always makes me smile how people call me slim(SLIM) instead of siim(SIIM) over here :biggrin: . Its actually SIIM and its also my real name :biggrin: . No big deal, just wanted to point it out  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Hydrohype said:


> THE VICE PRES OF THE EVOLVED LOWRIDER CREW.. GOT A LITTLE MONEY..
> BUT STILL DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK TO DO WITH IT..:rofl:


NOT A BAD LOOKING RIDE EXCEPT THEM STUPID ASS PIPES!


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> while someone was acting like a bitter little bitch i got something done.


 now i am not bitter.. i got taste..something you cant downgrade or buy.
your intellective holier than though attitude just got broke the fuck down.. which prove's it is all a fassaud to mask some 
kind of feeling of inadequacy... acting like a bitter little bitch? i went to bed laughing my fucking ass off.. after i posted up
the Eso car club... you started name calling... how exactly does that work? Mr Perfect.. you put down everything that a guy like me post.. ....with your snide fuckin pompuse comments... and i bet alot of people agree with me..its not my imagination... News flash Genius.. this site is called (Lay it low).. Not (Lay it Retarded) so calling me names and saying what ever you want aint gonna change my taste.. I dont care if you know how to build.? you got a chip on your shoulder
when it comes to anything traditional.. and that is just fine with me.. A rose is still a rose.. You put down some cool shit
and post up Retarded crazy ass ugly shit.. the hand writing is on the wall... or should should I say the sharpie marker 
writing is on the wall...
Now post up another picture of a bicycle, or a Lamborghini with zebra stripes and a fuckin nascar wing in the back?
that show's that your totally above us all down hear on planet earth... I will stick to my un-evolved rust bucket
until i can afford to restore my cars they way they should be..











































































































I take it you speak Japanese? maybe you should strap on your jet pack, and fly over there, so you can school these fools on being an EVOLVED LOWRIDER?
bring your sharpie marker, duct tape. and pipes coming out the hood.. and show them how Borat and Pee Wee would lowride...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> now what?


 is it a lowrider? is it a hot rod? is it a bird? is it a plane?
It's Eso and Borat!:rofl: with the evolved lowrider crew! 
lmfao...handle that shit you big old evolved lowrider you..show us dummy's how to do it!


----------



## Esoteric

Hydrohype said:


> now i am not bitter.. i got taste..something you cant downgrade or buy.
> your intellective holier than though attitude just got broke the fuck down.. which prove's it is all a fassaud to mask some
> kind of feeling of inadequacy... acting like a bitter little bitch? i went to bed laughing my fucking ass off.. after i posted up
> the Eso car club... you started name calling... how exactly does that work? Mr Perfect.. you put down everything that a guy like me post.. ....with your snide fuckin pompuse comments... and i bet alot of people agree with me..its not my imagination... News flash Genius.. this site is called (Lay it low).. Not (Lay it Retarded) so calling me names and saying what ever you want aint gonna change my taste.. I dont care if you know how to build.? you got a chip on your shoulder
> when it comes to anything traditional.. and that is just fine with me.. A rose is still a rose.. You put down some cool shit
> and post up Retarded crazy ass ugly shit.. the hand writing is on the wall... or should should I say the sharpie marker
> writing is on the wall...
> Now post up another picture of a bicycle, or a Lamborghini with zebra stripes and a fuckin nascar wing in the back?
> that show's that your totally above us all down hear on planet earth... I will stick to my un-evolved rust bucket
> until i can afford to restore my cars they way they should be..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you speak Japanese? maybe you should strap on your jet pack, and fly over there, so you can school these fools on being an EVOLVED LOWRIDER?
> bring your sharpie marker, duct tape. and pipes coming out the hood.. and show them how Borat and Pee Wee would lowride...:rofl::rofl:


hahahah me teach the japanese where you been at these past 10 years the japanese taught cali how to build better lowriders
you went to bed laughing yeah right 
as for the sharpies and shit the fact is i did that myself i didnt pay someone to do it for me 
snide? you posted a cadillac 4 door a boring one at that 
layitlow laying whatever bah sneh


----------



## Hydrohype

look at these guys in japan.
you need to get over there Eso and show them how it's done!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sounds like you both have biased opinions to me, as its been said before a real car guy appreciates the work that went into someone elses ride even if it isnt their style... i say grow up about it guys.


----------



## Esoteric

go build a model or should i say pay some one to do it for you.


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> hahahah me teach the japanese where you been at these past 10 years the japanese taught cali how to build better lowriders
> you went to bed laughing yeah right
> as for the sharpies and shit the fact is i did that myself i didnt pay someone to do it for me
> snide? you posted a cadillac 4 door a boring one at that
> layitlow laying whatever bah sneh


nice try Evolution,, the truth is out.. no matter what you say.. it's over pal.. vroom vroom with you mile long pipes
and your know it all attitude... I could not hold my tongue any longer.. you honestly think i did not go to bed laughing?
OMG.. dude get a clew.. so what I get work done for me.. You post turds... are we looking at the same pictures?
should we take a poll? Get over yourself, and your evolved lowriding.. what the fuck? who elected you lord God teacher
of lowrider evolution? You can sugar coat that crap all you want..but the retarded resume is on the wall! vroom vroom..:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> go build a model or should i say pay some one to do it for you.


go to home depot for some more exhaust..

ouch that really hurts.. like I said..so what i dont bare metal foil? but i still build like a mo fo..and you cant take that away from me fool.. havent you heard.. so what you have more model skills than me..
you still have the taste of Borat... my collection if off the fuckin chain..because one way or another i made it that way.. everytime you put me down..all i have to do is say one thing..
vroom...


----------



## Esoteric

Hydrohype said:


> nice try Evolution,, the truth is out.. no matter what you say.. it's over pal.. vroom vroom with you mile long pipes
> and your know it all attitude... I could not hold my tongue any longer.. you honestly think i did not go to bed laughing?
> OMG.. dude get a clew.. so what I get work done for me.. *You post turds*... are we looking at the same pictures?
> should we take a poll? Get over yourself, and your evolved lowriding.. what the fuck? who elected you lord God teacher
> of lowrider evolution? You can sugar coat that crap all you want..but the retarded resume is on the wall! vroom vroom..:rofl:


 turds or not still my OWN work i learn from each car i build


----------



## Hydrohype

Esoteric said:


> turds or not still my OWN work i learn from each car i build


 great that makes you 
a better man than me.. so what?
i will no longer hold back when I see you mock something or put it down..i am surprised that i am the only one telling you
to get off your high horse... and this whole THING did not start over who can build and who can not build? it started over me being tiered of your pompousness with your EVOLVED LOWRIDEING... YOU CHANGED IT UP TO A ISSUE OF WEATHER i CAN BUILD OR NOT.. NEWS FLASH i DONT ALWAYS HAVE TO PAY TO GET WORK DONE.. i JUST GOT A 63 RIVI 
(NO SORRY ITS NOT A DEAWOO) BUT i JUST GOT A RIVI PAINTED BY TONIO SEVEN CLEAN ASS FUCK FOR FUCKIN FREE..
WHY? BECAUSE i AM HYDRO AND i GOT IT THAT WAY... SO WERE GONNA END THIS WITH.. OH POOR MARKIE, ESO IS A BETTER MAN THAN ME... BECAUSE I PAY TO GET WORK DONE... THAT WOULD HURT MORE IF I CAME OUT PRETENDING
THAT I AM MORE BUILDER THAN COLLECTOR.. BUT i NEVER SAID NO SUCH THING.. i AM HYDRO MOTHER FUCKIN HYPE
AND i AM ONE OF THE NICE EST COOLEST GUYS ON HEAR.. AND I HAVE KEPT TRUTH'S 100 PERCENT.. i KNOW I AM DIFFERENT, i KNOW i AM A LITTLE ODD/STRANGE AT TIMES... AND OPINIONATED.. BUT YOU MY FRIEND TAKE THE CAKE..
NOW COME BACK WITH ANOTHER COMMENT ABOUT MY IN-ABILITY TO BUILD, SO YOU CAN FEEL BETTER..AND i PROMISS i WONT SAY ANOTHER WORD.. i WILL GIVE THE LAST SHOT.. BUT I RETRACT NOTHING..VROOM VROOM...


----------



## grimreaper69

Wow, where's Jerry Springer?


----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> Wow, where's Jerry Springer?


NO NEED,,LOL ITS ALL GOOD..


----------



## 8-Ball

damn hydro calm down bro. we all know he acts like he knows it all bro. been like that since he was ronnie or what ever it was along time ago. and he only talks about peoples skills that he THINKS he is better then. and eso or whatever your name is that caddy was clean as fuck. let me ask you do you own a cleaner caddy then dudes? if not then dont knock on homies shit cause its how he wanted it to look.


----------



## Esoteric

8-Ball said:


> damn hydro calm down bro. we all know he acts like he knows it all bro. been like that since he was ronnie or what ever it was along time ago. and *he only talks about peoples skills that he THINKS he is better then*. and eso or whatever your name is that caddy was clean as fuck. let me ask you do you own a cleaner caddy then dudes? if not then dont knock on homies shit cause its how he wanted it to look.


everyone here has egos some bigger than others, hes dogged my skills before, i didnt say it wasnt clean or a piece of shit ive seen enough clean cars to know what they are theres nothing special about it looks like any other brougham lolo to me.

its like the 25k 06 towncar that had nothing going for it but a frame swap, ended up being long running joke in off topic


----------



## Hydrohype

8-Ball said:


> damn hydro calm down bro. we all know he acts like he knows it all bro. been like that since he was ronnie or what ever it was along time ago. and he only talks about peoples skills that he THINKS he is better then. and eso or whatever your name is that caddy was clean as fuck. let me ask you do you own a cleaner caddy then dudes? if not then dont knock on homies shit cause its how he wanted it to look.


iM CALM 8-BALL, THANKS BRO.. I DONT LIE. AND I DONT BRAKE MY HONOR.. THE HAND WRITING IS ON THE WALL.. i SAID 
I WAS DONE AND I AM..ALL ANYONE HAS TO DO IS READ FOR THEMSELV'E IF THEY CHOOSE.. 
AND ME KNOCKING SOMEBODY WORK IN PAST?THATS NOT LIKELY.. IT CANT BE PROVEN BECAUSE ITS NOT TRUE.. THAT CADI AINT WORTH NO 9 GRAND.. BUT IT IS STILL A DIAMOND OF A CAR. AND IT IS CLEAN AS FUCK.. BORING OR NOT?
WHY CAN i SAY THIS? BECAUSE i OWN A 90 FLEETWOOD... TO THIS DAY... i WILL DEFEND IT TO MY LAST BREATH 
AGAINST A DEAWOO OR ANY OF THOSE OTHER : EVOLVED LOWRIDERS: AND ONE LAST THING? i LIFTED IT MYSELF
SAME WITH MY GLASSHOUSE....


























VROOM VROOM....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Esoteric

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyways


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype

BAD ASS DRAG RACE.. EVOLUTION STYLE..


----------



## Hydrohype

HAND..WRITING,,ECT ECT


----------



## dig_derange

LOL.. just lighten :420: up & have fun fuckers. Attitudes aside, I got a place in my heart for the true school lowrider n the nu shit. Them new Sciroccos are dope Eso. I'd roll the shit outta one of them as a daily driver.. still ain't nuthin like some old school gangsta shit for a weekend cruise. I'd take the Glasshouse anyday of the week :nicoderm:


----------



## Esoteric

dig_derange said:


> LOL.. just lighten :420: up & have fun fuckers. Attitudes aside, I got a place in my heart for the true school lowrider n the nu shit. Them new Sciroccos are dope Eso. I'd roll the shit outta one of them as a daily driver.. still ain't nuthin like some old school gangsta shit for a weekend cruise. I'd take the Glasshouse anyday of the week :nicoderm:


im over it, they are pisses me off that we cant have them i heard mexico might get them next year. i grew up on old school lowriders where body mods were common sight now its just basically settled to car restoration with emphasis on chrome.


----------



## Siim123

Hydrohype said:


> HAND..WRITING,,ECT ECT


 Hydro, something i want to say  . 
These cars are bozosukus(or something like that) and they have nothing related to lowriders (i dont really understand what's this about you and Eso and where did it start) except that they're also car culture and they're not really ricers either. They are culture on their own and you either hate them or love them, just like lowriders. 

They developed some time ago in Japan underground in order to protest against the police and strict vehicle laws(well wasnt the lowrider movement something similar decades ago? Movement against something) . They made their car as illegal as possible on purpose so its not the same as ricers. Ricers dont know shit what they're doing


----------



## Hydrohype

Siim123 said:


> Hydro, something i want to say  .
> These cars are bozosukus(or something like that) and they have nothing related to lowriders (i dont really understand what's this about you and Eso and where did it start) and they're not really ricers. They are culture on their own and you either hate them or love them, just like lowriders.
> 
> They developed some time ago in Japan underground in order to protest against the police and strict vehicle laws. They made their car as illegal as possible on purpose so its not the same as ricers. Ricers dont know shit what they're doing


 THANKS SIIM.. NOW i HAVE A LITTLE RESPECT FOR THE MOVEMENT.. YOU GAVE UP SOME HISTORY AND SOME BACKGROUND.. i AS A MAN CAN RESPECT THAT.. 
IT WASNT JUST CRAMMED DOWN MY THROAT LIKE i AM JUST SOME IGNORANT PEASANT WHO SHOULD BE GRATEFUL THAT SOME ONE WHO KNOW'S ALL, SEE'S ALL IS GOING TO BRING ME OUT OF THE DARK AGE'S... AT SOME POINT A 
PERSON HAS TO SAY WHAT i SAID... AND NOW i FEEL OKAY...


----------



## richphotos

Honestly, I like all walks of life on cars, some have their good, some have their bad, Its all on the person building them and what type of taste they have, Simple as that, of course, Some car styles are terrible.. that I can admit, but I admire the work that goes into them.


----------



## Siim123

Hydrohype said:


> THANKS SIIM.. NOW i HAVE A LITTLE RESPECT FOR THE MOVEMENT.. YOU GAVE UP SOME HISTORY AND SOME BACKGROUND.. i AS A MAN CAN RESPECT THAT..
> IT WASNT JUST CRAMMED DOWN MY THROAT LIKE i AM JUST SOME IGNORANT PEASANT WHO SHOULD BE GRATEFUL THAT SOME ONE WHO KNOW'S ALL, SEE'S ALL IS GOING TO BRING ME OUT OF THE DARK AGE'S... AT SOME POINT A
> PERSON HAS TO SAY WHAT i SAID... AND NOW i FEEL OKAY...


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Small-Table-Top-Compressor-8006994.html


----------



## Esoteric

Siim123 said:


> Hydro, something i want to say  .
> These cars are bozosukus(or something like that) and they have nothing related to lowriders (i dont really understand what's this about you and Eso and where did it start) except that they're also car culture and they're not really ricers either. They are culture on their own and you either hate them or love them, just like lowriders.
> 
> They developed some time ago in Japan underground in order to *protest against the police and strict vehicle laws*(well wasnt the lowrider movement something similar decades ago? Movement against something) . They made their car as illegal as possible on purpose so its not the same as ricers. Ricers dont know shit what they're doing



dont know where he pulled the evolved lowrider comment from regarding japanese car culture, when i said that i referred to mini truckers and i still stand by it. 
i started shooting the shit with the dude from the zoku style blog and im sure hes gonna disagree to that bolded comment, like lowriders the cars were part of the indentity the shit the cops didnt like was them taking over highways and running toll booths and making noise at all hours of the night. x2 on the ricers lol the japanese dont fuck cars up as bad as the rest of the world does.
the english,chinese REAL mexico etc...
















americans
















polish/ehh some of europe most of the ex soviet union 
























canadians









i could go on.


----------



## Esoteric

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Small-Table-Top-Compressor-8006994.html


i still got my og testors one somewhere. i remember back in the day someone gluing theres to the floor.


----------



## richphotos

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Small-Table-Top-Compressor-8006994.html


 I have that compressor got it from Harbor freight for 70 bucks new, works great. the suction cups on the bottom suck to keep it in place however, dont put it on a table top and expect it not to walk away and fall on the floor, had that happen. luckily it only broke the fitting on my airbrush hose.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

YES! finally got front markers


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hydro, you're not the ONLY one who is sayin something bro. We've all wasted our time and breath with Eso. He's a Tool. Drop it bro. Shit wont stop with him. You just have to do what all the rest of us do, and ignore it. 


On a side note. Eso, "most" of your posts aren't model related, and I can honestly say, Im gettin tired of seein them. This is RSOT, but seriously, you're not helping anyone here.... Why dont you just go back down to the "basement" where you're so well liked.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Small-Table-Top-Compressor-8006994.html


:yes: they have models too....:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Esoteric said:


> im over it, they are pisses me off that we cant have them i heard mexico might get them next year. i grew up on old school lowriders where body mods were common sight now its just basically settled to car restoration with emphasis on chrome.


Yeah it'd be in the same market as the GTI n they don't wanna overprice it when it has the same 2.0. Give it a few more years when the current golf gets dated. They'll probably bring it in as a temp replacement.


----------



## Esoteric

dig_derange said:


> Yeah it'd be in the same market as the GTI n they don't wanna overprice it when it has the same 2.0. Give it a few more years when the current golf gets dated. They'll probably bring it in as a temp replacement.


im not gonna hold my breath anytime soon i think the golf is getting replaced by the new beetle which honestly it doesnt look bad at all
even in sport trim it has a aggressive look to it, from what ive read we are getting the RS but i doubt itll look this cool


----------



## hocknberry

Esoteric said:


> im not gonna hold my breath anytime soon i think the golf is getting replaced by the new beetle which honestly it doesnt look bad at all
> even in sport trim it has a aggressive look to it, from what ive read we are getting the RS but i doubt itll look this cool


:barf:dont car what you do to it...its still a chicks ride!! kind of like the NEON that they tried to make a turbo racer out of or any brand of scion...sorry guys...i know some of you rock em.....just every time i see any of those on the road, a female is behind the wheel! i cant forget the toyota FJ..my boss has one and i roast him almost daily for it!!  eeeeh...all in good fun, if its your style, rock it to the fullest!


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> :barf:dont car what you do to it...its still a chicks ride!! kind of like the NEON that they tried to make a turbo racer out of or any brand of scion...sorry guys...i know some of you rock em.....just every time i see any of those on the road, a female is behind the wheel! i cant forget the toyota FJ..my boss has one and i roast him almost daily for it!!  eeeeh...all in good fun, if its your style, rock it to the fullest!


i think thats what VW is doing to this, i agree but compared to the other beetle it is a improvement. i hated the Fj still in a way do but its grown on me based on the retro look im still confused as to why toyota put that super fucking fat c pillar on it and made it a hardtop only


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Hydrohype

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hydro, you're not the ONLY one who is sayin something bro. We've all wasted our time and breath with Eso. He's a Tool. Drop it bro. Shit wont stop with him. You just have to do what all the rest of us do, and ignore it.
> 
> 
> On a side note. Eso, "most" of your posts aren't model related, and I can honestly say, Im gettin tired of seein them. This is RSOT, but seriously, you're not helping anyone here.... Why dont you just go back down to the "basement" where you're so well liked.



Okay so i know it could not be my imagination? okay so my (suck-o-meter) 
arrogance cherry just got popped.. okay; Im good now,, thanks brody!


----------



## Hydrohype

I been feeling a little light headed, going on the second day now.. it's been over a month since I put any thing in the wind..
but i am puffing tonight.. after i take a couple ibuprofen..


----------



## Laidframe

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hydro, you're not the ONLY one who is sayin something bro. We've all wasted our time and breath with Eso. He's a Tool. Drop it bro. Shit wont stop with him. You just have to do what all the rest of us do, and ignore it.
> 
> 
> On a side note. Eso, "most" of your posts aren't model related, and I can honestly say, Im gettin tired of seein them. This is RSOT, but seriously, you're not helping anyone here.... Why dont you just go back down to the "basement" where you're so well liked.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Esoteric said:


> i think thats what VW is doing to this, i agree but compared to the other beetle it is a improvement. i hated the Fj still in a way do but its grown on me based on the retro look im still confused as to why toyota put that super fucking fat c pillar on it and made it a hardtop only


 
i think you guys might change you mind on these if you saw the conversions a shop does only to these down the street from my job just to start the have the heart of a vette or a stang depending on your liking cool shit but i still wouldnt buy one lol


----------



## Esoteric

rollindeep408 said:


> i think you guys might change you mind on these if you saw the conversions a shop does only to these down the street from my job just to start the have the heart of a vette or a stang depending on your liking cool shit but i still wouldnt buy one lol


what on the Fjs or beetles?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I love my scion Tc, I roast v8's all day long, great gas milage... call it what ya want but my different is better than seeing normal all day.


----------



## Siim123

SlammdSonoma said:


> I love my scion Tc, I roast v8's all day long, great gas milage... call it what ya want but my different is better than seeing normal all day.


 Come here with old ass Caprice or grandma's Buick and you are different :biggrin: . You dont see American V8's much around here.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I don't see many of my own car running around my town..so maybe its in location. I see old ass grandma cars daily and clean caprices all over this same place..

Honestly if a guy wants to get low gas mirage and live on a mountain..he's winning at a losing battle. Hurray for him, I did that with numerous cars til gas went over 2 bux... now I go with something that kicks as much punch as a good v8


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> I don't see many of my own car running around my town..so maybe its in location. I see old ass grandma cars daily and clean caprices all over this same place..
> 
> Honestly if a guy wants to get low gas *mirage* and live on a mountain..he's winning at a losing battle. Hurray for him, I did that with numerous cars til gas went over 2 bux... now I go with something that kicks as much punch as a good v8


 
:roflmao: What are you Brian?? Chinese now??


----------



## Esoteric

SlammdSonoma said:


> I don't see many of my own car running around my town..so maybe its in location. I see old ass grandma cars daily and clean caprices all over this same place..
> 
> Honestly if a guy wants to get low gas mirage and live on a mountain..he's winning at a losing battle. Hurray for him, I did that with numerous cars til gas went over 2 bux... now I go with something that kicks as much punch as a good v8


 im dying to get ride of my old blazer a homie traded his s10 for a volvo 850 turbo and that shit isnt only fast it gets fucking awesome mileage


----------



## Esoteric

makes you wanna say holy shit dont it


----------



## 408models

Esoteric said:


> makes you wanna say holy shit dont it



NINJAS???:dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

408models said:


> NINJAS???:dunno:


nah this dude drew all that shit on 3ds max it looks pretty real


----------



## [email protected]

SlammdSonoma 04:40 AM Today I love my scion Tc, I roast v8's all day long, great gas milage... call it what ya want but my different is better than seeing normal all day.

1st off, you don't roast nothing on a daily....... and 2nd. What's your different? Driving a chics car that most dudes won't touch? and I see them whips at least 40 times a day, and 38 of the 40 are chics, and the other two are dudes and they are gay lol......... go somewhere hillbilly, your not cool, and never will be!


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## dig_derange

hocknberry said:


> :barf:dont car what you do to it...its still a chicks ride!! kind of like the NEON that they tried to make a turbo racer out of or any brand of scion...sorry guys...i know some of you rock em.....just every time i see any of those on the road, a female is behind the wheel! i cant forget the toyota FJ..my boss has one and i roast him almost daily for it!!  eeeeh...all in good fun, if its your style, rock it to the fullest!


yeah I've driven an FJ & you can't see shit in that thing! 

& that Beetle although they were totally going for a gain with the male demo, I still couldn't see myself rolling one. Defnitely an upgrade, but it looks like a Cruiser/Porsche mashup. The Golf or even better the GTI is a badass though


----------



## dig_derange

[email protected] said:


> SlammdSonoma 04:40 AM Today I love my scion Tc, I roast v8's all day long, great gas milage... call it what ya want but my different is better than seeing normal all day.
> 
> 1st off, you don't roast nothing on a daily....... and 2nd. What's your different? Driving a chics car that most dudes won't touch? and I see them whips at least 40 times a day, and 38 of the 40 are chics, and the other two are dudes and they are gay lol......... go somewhere hillbilly, your not cool, and never will be!


 
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

dig_derange said:


> yeah I've driven an FJ & you can't see shit in that thing!
> 
> & that Beetle although they were totally going for a gain with the male demo, I still couldn't see myself rolling one. Defnitely an upgrade, but it looks like a Cruiser/Porsche mashup. The Golf or even better the GTI is a badass though


Rather have the Scirocco but thats howling for the moon


----------



## PINK86REGAL

check out this all gold sick elco... the rear gets down!!! u can tell its an old vid.. no one does this anymore lol


----------



## rollindeep408

Esoteric said:


> what on the *Fjs *or beetles?


----------



## hocknberry

PINK86REGAL said:


> check out this all gold sick elco... the rear gets down!!! u can tell its an old vid.. no one does this anymore lol


now thats OG right there!! i hopped the rear in my dime a few times, but never while driving!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

PINK86REGAL said:


> check out this all gold sick elco... the rear gets down!!! u can tell its an old vid.. no one does this anymore lol


 damn thats sick as fuck hopping that ass


----------



## Scur-rape-init

For any of you Corvette guys out there... 

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110609/CARNEWS/110609854


----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> For any of you Corvette guys out there...
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110609/CARNEWS/110609854




i would say its the baddest affordable sports car out right now! hands down............ and then eso will chime in and say that they dont use corvetts in the worlds sand box over seas for car bombs.... so theyre useless! 

but seriously........... that car is bad as fuck right off the show room floor, and nothing ford alone puts out (with out rouche, or shelby or any other brand names they need to spice up there mustang).......... will top the vette!


----------



## RaiderPride

Scur-rape-init said:


> For any of you Corvette guys out there...
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110609/CARNEWS/110609854


that's a bad ass production car..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

[email protected] said:


> i would say its the baddest affordable sports car out right now! hands down............ and then eso will chime in and say that they dont use corvetts in the worlds sand box over seas for car bombs.... so theyre useless!
> 
> but seriously........... that car is bad as fuck right off the show room floor, and nothing ford alone puts out (with out rouche, or shelby or any other brand names they need to spice up there mustang).......... will top the vette!


Jeffe, and the best part about that video is that bitch is all factory STOCK! :biggrin: Topin 100 in turns, 70's in hairpins! :wow: Just SIKK!



RaiderPride said:


> that's a bad ass production car..


 For sure!


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> For any of you Corvette guys out there...
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110609/CARNEWS/110609854


Damn!!!!!!!! That fucker is sick!!


----------



## Esoteric

[email protected] said:


> i would say its the baddest affordable sports car out right now! hands down............ and then eso will chime in and say that they dont use corvetts in the worlds sand box over seas for car bombs.... so theyre useless!
> 
> but seriously........... that car is bad as fuck right off the show room floor, and nothing ford alone puts out (with out rouche, or shelby or any other brand names they need to spice up there mustang).......... will top the vette!


 The ACR Viper beat that time already  the hajibs know whats up with that car youre not giving them enough credit as to why the prefer exotics over sports cars theres ZR1s in dubai but why buy a vette when a Mosler is better. im not gonna deny the ZR1s i saw on in person and a grandsport wednesday the owners attitudes were a lot better compared to regular corvette owners.

and a majority of people still pass on vettes to this day and buy used porsches or save up for new ones. theres a reason for that


----------



## darkside customs

[email protected] said:


> i would say its the baddest affordable sports car out right now! hands down............ and then eso will chime in and say that they dont use corvetts in the worlds sand box over seas for car bombs.... so theyre useless!
> 
> but seriously........... that car is bad as fuck right off the show room floor, and nothing ford alone puts out (with out rouche, or shelby or any other brand names they need to spice up there mustang).......... will top the vette!


Eso is like a cross between Kanye West and Shariff the muslim kid from Menace II Society... way too opinionated..... Not that there is anything wrong with that.......


----------



## richphotos

Esoteric said:


> The ACR Viper beat that time already  the hajibs know whats up with that car youre not giving them enough credit as to why the prefer exotics over sports cars theres ZR1s in dubai but why buy a vette when a Mosler is better. im not gonna deny the ZR1s i saw on in person and a grandsport wednesday the owners attitudes were a lot better compared to regular corvette owners.
> 
> and a majority of people still pass on vettes to this day and buy used porsches or save up for new ones. theres a reason for that


 You remind me of someone that was on ECR "highridah"


----------



## dig_derange

darkside customs said:


> Eso is like a cross between Kanye West and Shariff the muslim kid from Menace II Society... way too opinionated..... Not that there is anything wrong with that.......


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

darkside customs said:


> Eso is like a cross between Kanye West and Shariff the muslim kid from Menace II Society... way too opinionated..... Not that there is anything wrong with that.......


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:fuckin hilarious


----------



## [email protected]

Esoteric said:


> The ACR Viper beat that time already  the hajibs know whats up with that car youre not giving them enough credit as to why the prefer exotics over sports cars theres ZR1s in dubai but why buy a vette when a Mosler is better. im not gonna deny the ZR1s i saw on in person and a grandsport wednesday the owners attitudes were a lot better compared to regular corvette owners.
> 
> and a majority of people still pass on vettes to this day and buy used porsches or save up for new ones. theres a reason for that





why would you even feed into what i was tryin to do?.......... your a fool...... 1st off......... your opinion is YOUR opinion.... most of us would love to steal that from you and leave you speechless around here! BUT, there is that freedom of speech thing right?
2nd off............ your facts have already been proven in accurate........... so shut your pie hole and stick to your dumbi movment!

what part of affordable didnt you get?? the viper you talk about is on the same levels as a z06 vette, not a bone stock z71 vette! food for thought! so again........ your facts prove to be invalid!


----------



## Esoteric

[email protected] said:


> why would you even feed into what i was tryin to do?.......... your a fool...... 1st off......... your opinion is YOUR opinion.... most of us would love to steal that from you and leave you speechless around here! BUT, there is that freedom of speech thing right?
> 2nd off............ your facts have already been proven in accurate........... so shut your pie hole and stick to your dumbi movment!
> 
> what part of affordable didnt you get?? *the viper you talk about is on the same levels as a z06 vette, not a bone stock z71 vette!* food for thought! so again........ your facts prove to be invalid!


where you going with this?what does a base vette have to do with anything. youre basically saying the Z06 of vipers beat a 100k Corvette


----------



## [email protected]

Esoteric said:


> where you going with this? youre basically saying the Z06 of vipers beat a 100k Corvette.


retard! you said that viper beat that time the z71 bone stock vette put up! and my comparison is...... your acr viper is in the same categorie as a z06 vette! show me some numbers wih your viper and a z06 vette...... little bit more of a fair fight, your acr viper beating up on a little z71 vette doesnt impress me one bit! so now you see where im goin with this!


----------



## Esoteric

[email protected] said:


> retard! you said that viper beat that time the z71 bone stock vette put up! and my comparison is...... your acr viper is in the same categorie as a z06 vette! show me some numbers wih your viper and a z06 vette...... little bit more of a fair fight, your acr viper beating up on a little z71 vette doesnt impress me one bit! so now you see where im goin with this!


 why do you keep talking about a base corvette? ZR1 isnt a base corvette


watch the video it even says ZR1 on the fender, 7.19 is impressive its too little too soon and it looks like the ZR1 isnt going to be a unicorn car anymore


----------



## [email protected]

Esoteric said:


> why do you keep talking about a base corvette? ZR1 isnt a base corvette
> 
> 
> watch the video it even says ZR1 on the fender, 7.19 is impressive its too little too soon and it looks like the ZR1 isnt going to be a unicorn car anymore




you know what........ for once i opened my mouth before i read up ahahahahaha! oops! open mouth and insert foot!


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> you know what........ for once i opened my mouth before i read up ahahahahaha! oops! open mouth and insert foot!


whats the vette thats right below the race vette? your viper isnt comparable to the zr1 is what im trying to tell you! your viper is a stage below a race version!


----------



## jimbo

Hahahaha y'all crazy..


----------



## [email protected]

jimbo said:


> Hahahaha y'all crazy..


 see i get so use to bustin his balls, i knew it was gonna be a matter of time before i stuck my foot in my mouth lol!


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette-family/


i was under the impression that the z06 was a stage below race version! guess ive been lied to lol


----------



## jimbo

Hahaha been there brutha! This new mobile shit is off the chain to me lol! Call me stupid but i can post wherever im at!! The new format sucks but fuck it, roll widdit rite?? :biggrin: Oh yeah, is it just cuz im on my phone or does the new shit not show avi's or sig's??


----------



## jimbo

It just takes me forever to type now tho lolS


----------



## richphotos

I knew Esoteric was Highridah from ECR, the similarities were too hard to look past. This fool has been a lame from the beginning of time. Always has been the same


----------



## darkside customs

richphotos said:


> I knew Esoteric was Highridah from ECR, the similarities were too hard to look past. This fool has been a lame from the beginning of time. Always has been the same


LMMFAO..... Yall some foolz....


----------



## [email protected]

richphotos said:


> I knew Esoteric was Highridah from ECR, the similarities were too hard to look past. This fool has been a lame from the beginning of time. Always has been the same


lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whoa, wait, really?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/member.php/8138-highridah


----------



## richphotos

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> whoa, wait, really?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/member.php/8138-highridah


 yuuuppppp!!!!


----------



## jimbo

Yo! Does the new style not show sig's and avi's or is it just the new mobile style??? A


----------



## richphotos

Just the new mobile style that does not show them homie


----------



## Esoteric

[email protected] said:


> http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette-family/
> 
> 
> i was under the impression that the z06 was a stage below race version! guess ive been lied to lol


 lol thats why i was like WTF you keep bringing the stock vette everytime i said ACR, hmm grand sport is back cool.
heres how they should stack up (gm equivalent)
SRT10(z71)
ACR(Z06)
ACR-x(ZR1)


----------



## richphotos

Esoteric said:


> lol thats why i was like WTF you keep bringing the stock vette everytime i said ACR, hmm grand sport is back cool.
> heres how they should stack up (gm equivalent)
> SRT10(z71)
> ACR(Z06)
> ACR-x(ZR1)


 You keep avoiding the subject of you being highridah.... cant run from it forever LAME!


----------



## darkside customs

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> whoa, wait, really?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/member.php/8138-highridah


WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!.... JUST SEEN THE PROFILE, SO THIS WAS ESO?.....LA FRONTERA HUNTING MESSICANTS???... OH I DONT GET DOWN TO THAT RACIST SHIT ESO.... THATS NOT COOL AT ALL, AND IF THAT WAS YOU, THEN I JUST LOST EVEN MORE RESPECT FOR YOU....


----------



## Esoteric

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> whoa, wait, really?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/member.php/8138-highridah


lownslow is my OG name


----------



## Esoteric

darkside customs said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!.... JUST SEEN THE PROFILE, SO THIS WAS ESO?.....LA FRONTERA HUNTING MESSICANTS???... OH I DONT GET DOWN TO THAT RACIST SHIT ESO.... THATS NOT COOL AT ALL, AND IF THAT WAS YOU, THEN I JUST LOST EVEN MORE RESPECT FOR YOU....


 :roflmao::roflmao: you had to have been there for that it was a OT thing


----------



## Esoteric

richphotos said:


> You keep avoiding the subject of you being highridah.... cant run from it forever LAME!


i dont know who you are nor do i care


----------



## richphotos

I know who you are, and you been a lame from the start, now the homies here know who you REALLY are.


----------



## jimbo

richphotos said:


> Just the new mobile style that does not show them homie


Oh ok. Good lookin Rich


----------



## Esoteric

richphotos said:


> I know who you are, and you been a lame from the start, now the homies here know who you REALLY are.


most people knew one way or another


----------



## jimbo

richphotos said:


> Just the new mobile style that does not show them homie


Oh ok. Good lookin Rich


----------



## jimbo

My badd lol. Fuckin phone :angry:


----------



## darkside customs

Esoteric said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: you had to have been there for that it was a OT thing


ALL I COULD SEE WAS WHAT WAS IN YOUR PROFILE.... I DONT BOUNCE DOWN TO OT. SO I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT ALL THAT WAS ABOUT, I JUST SEE WHAT WAS TYPED. FEEL LIKE EXPLAINING THAT ONE? BECAUSE YOUR RESPONSE TO MY POST WAS BASICALLY THE SAME AS A KKK MEMBER SAYING "NO, IM NOT RACIST, I JUST LIKE BURNING CROSSES IN SOMEONES FRONT YARD, YOU HAD TO HAVE BEEN THERE TO UNDERSTAND WHY I DID IT"...


----------



## Esoteric

darkside customs said:


> ALL I COULD SEE WAS WHAT WAS IN YOUR PROFILE.... I DONT BOUNCE DOWN TO OT. SO I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT ALL THAT WAS ABOUT, I JUST SEE WHAT WAS TYPED. FEEL LIKE EXPLAINING THAT ONE? BECAUSE YOUR RESPONSE TO MY POST WAS BASICALLY THE SAME AS A KKK MEMBER SAYING "NO, IM NOT RACIST, I JUST LIKE BURNING CROSSES IN SOMEONES FRONT YARD, YOU HAD TO HAVE BEEN THERE TO UNDERSTAND WHY I DID IT"...


meh


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I was gonna say those must be your rides, but theres no sharpie all over them. :roflmao:

Just dreamin right!


----------



## [email protected]

Esoteric said:


> lol thats why i was like WTF you keep bringing the stock vette everytime i said ACR, hmm grand sport is back cool.
> heres how they should stack up (gm equivalent)
> SRT10(z71)
> ACR(Z06)
> ACR-x(ZR1)



YEA THAT SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT TOO! MY BAD FOR BUSTIN YOUR BALLS THIS TIME......... LOL....... AND FOR THE RECORD, 2 EXTRA CYLINDERS IS KINDA CHEATING LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Esoteric said:


> lol thats why i was like WTF you keep bringing the stock vette everytime i said ACR, hmm grand sport is back cool.
> heres how they should stack up (gm equivalent)
> SRT10(z71)
> ACR(Z06)
> ACR-x(ZR1)


WAIT A MINUTE...... THAT VIDEO WAS A TEST RUN OF A ZR1 WASN'T IT? LOL...... SO MAYBE I HAD THE INFO MIXED UP, BUT IT STILL HOLDS A VALID ARGUMENT!? ZR1 IS BOTTOM LINE VETTE?


----------



## Esoteric

[email protected] said:


> WAIT A MINUTE...... THAT VIDEO WAS A TEST RUN OF A ZR1 WASN'T IT? LOL...... SO MAYBE I HAD THE INFO MIXED UP, BUT IT STILL HOLDS A VALID ARGUMENT!? ZR1 IS BOTTOM LINE VETTE?


 yup corvettes are cool only corvette i hate is the C5 something about the design made it look like gm wasnt trying. it does im not gonna knock it because its true, you can drive a ZR1 as a daily the ACR-X on the other hand is more true to being a "drivers" car. the ZR1 for now is "king of the hill". 2012 be their last hurrah for front engine corvettes i was reading somewhere about them looking into rear engine corvettes or a 50/50 type setup.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*thirty bones*


----------



## Esoteric

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> *thirty bones*


nice that youre keeping the old school nose instead of going euro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol that isnt for me, thats going in the classified section! 30 bones for a full header is a steal, mines perfect as it is


----------



## [email protected]

Esoteric said:


> yup corvettes are cool only corvette i hate is the C5 something about the design made it look like gm wasnt trying. it does im not gonna knock it because its true, you can drive a ZR1 as a daily the ACR-X on the other hand is more true to being a "drivers" car. the ZR1 for now is "king of the hill". 2012 be their last hurrah for front engine corvettes i was reading somewhere about them looking into rear engine corvettes or a 50/50 type setup.


still the point to that is the zr1 is a daily driver and that dude was bangin them gears and taking them turns like it was a straight up race car, and it sounded good too! that was my whole point was for the dollar price you pay, you can go hit a track like that (witch is damn near impossible unless you live over seas) and drive it like you stole it off the show room floor! BEST BANG FOR THE BUCK! was my arguement!

and if they go mid engine with the vette, its gonna take a long time before they can compete with other companys that have been doing it for years ya know! and you know that................. cant argue that!


----------



## darkside customs

This has been some fun reading today. I would be in paradise if I had the computer in the bathroom with me though....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

^ thats fun to do, its great having wifi 
found this for a homie today, 750 and runs like a champ with a bunch of new shit. just needs a door but i have 2 extra here at the house.


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> now thats OG right there!! i hopped the rear in my dime a few times, but never while driving!!


young hogg, in his hay day..


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> This has been some fun reading today. I would be in paradise if I had the computer in the bathroom with me though....




















Darkside her name is Hortence.. and she told me she wants to spread peanut butter all over you and have real wonder bread love sandwich...


----------



## Esoteric

darkside customs said:


> This has been some fun reading today. I would be in paradise if I had the computer in the bathroom with me though....


theres an app for that lol.


----------



## darkside customs

Hydrohype said:


> Darkside her name is Hortence.. and she told me she wants to spread peanut butter all over you and have real wonder bread love sandwich...


OH HELL NO!!!!!!! THATS JUST WRONG MAN.... LMMFAO


Esoteric said:


> theres an app for that lol.


SMH.... DIDNT KNOW THAT... LOL


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks like she already has a jar of peanut butter stuck in her throat!! WTF?!


----------



## darkside customs

Thats not a jar stuck in her throat....... Thats a whole chicken she has tucked away for another night.... Thats how she does leftovers....


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Siim123

Hell yea, got 87 points out of 100 from English national exam . I guess its worth stickin around LiL and other English speaking forums


----------



## LoLife4Life

JAMES WHAT I TELL U ABOUT MESSING WITH THEM COLLEGE KIDS:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Esoteric

Siim123 said:


> Hell yea, got 87 points out of 100 from English national exam . I guess its worth stickin around LiL and other English speaking forums


props, i learned from watching police academy and mad max


----------



## BiggC

[email protected] said:


> WAIT A MINUTE...... THAT VIDEO WAS A TEST RUN OF A ZR1 WASN'T IT? LOL...... SO MAYBE I HAD THE INFO MIXED UP, BUT IT STILL HOLDS A VALID ARGUMENT!?* ZR1 IS BOTTOM LINE VETTE?*


:no::no: The ZR1 is the top of the line, factory Vette.


----------



## Siim123

Esoteric said:


> props, i learned from watching police academy and mad max


 Yeah, I got pretty damn good with English when I was young since I watched a lot of movies but my spelling and grammar was terrible, reading a lot of forums and writing myself improved my English a lot


----------



## BODINE

BiggC said:


> :no::no: The ZR1 is the top of the line, factory Vette.


 yup bout $120,000 ....Z06 is around $80,000


----------



## BODINE

JUST GOT PAYPAL AND HAVE NO CLUE WHO ITS FROM !!!......HOPE ITS NOT SCAMMER OR HACKER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the cuts brother, there is one more in town that matches ours (black, red pinstripe). i guess mines a little different, since i took off the vinyl.


----------



## Esoteric

tried the michaels sky blue food coloring with future and shit came out looking like real glass


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> Thats not a jar stuck in her throat....... Thats a whole chicken she has tucked away for another night.... Thats how she does leftovers....


THERE IS AN AP FOR THAT//:rofl::rofl:


----------



## [email protected]

BiggC said:


> :no::no: The ZR1 is the top of the line, factory Vette.


You better check that link I posted then, because someone lied to you too lol....... the Z71 is top of the line vette according to GM and there vette line up......... the zr1 is bottom base line vette lol....... the z06 is mid line vette and the zr1 is bottom line....... I know..... I thought the same shit, but go back a page or two and peep the link I posted straight from GM. Bro.


----------



## BiggC

[email protected] said:


> You better check that link I posted then, because someone lied to you too lol....... the Z71 is top of the line vette according to GM and there vette line up......... the zr1 is bottom base line vette lol....... the z06 is mid line vette and the zr1 is bottom line....... I know..... I thought the same shit, but go back a page or two and peep the link I posted straight from GM. Bro.


Where are you getting the *Z71* from????  And I did look at the link which is why I'm wondering how you got so confused on this?? lol


----------



## Tonioseven

I thought the Z71 was the off-road truck package :dunno:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z71


----------



## BiggC

Tonioseven said:


> I thought the Z71 was the off-road truck package :dunno:


Same here??

Here is another one for you Jeff.


----------



## [email protected]

Wtf? This is gettin to be nutz man, I just posted a link yesterday from Corvette that had there line up, and it had the z71 at the top lol, and now when I click on it, the same shit comes up that you just posted Chris! Wtf? Oh well! This shit driving me crazy because I know what I read and saw with my own eyes and now that shit gone! This has to be one of the biggest epic fails in off topic history lol......... I'm goin to sleep, and hopefully I don't have to see or hear shit about no vette anytime soon lol


----------



## Esoteric

[email protected] said:


> Wtf? This is gettin to be nutz man, I just posted a link yesterday from Corvette that had there line up, and it had the z71 at the top lol, and now when I click on it, the same shit comes up that you just posted Chris! Wtf? Oh well! This shit driving me crazy because I know what I read and saw with my own eyes and now that shit gone! This has to be one of the biggest epic fails in off topic history lol......... I'm goin to sleep, and hopefully I don't have to see or hear shit about no vette anytime soon lol


 :roflmao: for a while i thought you were fucking with my head too


----------



## BiggC

[email protected] said:


> Wtf? This is gettin to be nutz man, I just posted a link yesterday from Corvette that had there line up, and it had the z71 at the top lol, and now when I click on it, the same shit comes up that you just posted Chris! Wtf? Oh well! This shit driving me crazy because I know what I read and saw with my own eyes and now that shit gone! This has to be one of the biggest epic fails in off topic history lol......... I'm goin to sleep, and hopefully I don't have to see or hear shit about no vette anytime soon lol


 It's alright Jeff, it happens to most of us for time to time. lol



Esoteric said:


> :roflmao: for a while i thought you were fucking with my head too


Same here. Thought he was just messing around to jack with us.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

Esoteric said:


>


fucker looks sick but kinda looks photo shopped


----------



## Esoteric

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> fucker looks sick but kinda looks photo shopped


nah that one is very real


----------



## Esoteric

tinted mayne


----------



## LoLife4Life

How did u do that...looks good


----------



## jimbo

Im at papa murphys grabbin up 2 family size pizzas :cheesy: that is all


----------



## Esoteric

LoLife4Life said:


> How did u do that...looks good


future floor wax and food coloring, always wanted to do it but never did till today.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## MayhemKustomz

Whats with all the Vette talk? :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

Tonioseven said:


>


where you get them bride decals


----------



## gseeds

Esoteric said:


> future floor wax and food coloring, always wanted to do it but never did till today.


then just dip ? or did you spray ? looks cool.


----------



## Esoteric

MayhemKustomz said:


> Whats with all the Vette talk? :dunno:


go back about 3 pages its worth the read


----------



## Esoteric

gseeds said:


> then just dip ? or did you spray ? looks cool.


i dipped works either way, black looks like faded purple tints after 3 dips id stick with 2 on that


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Twin turbo intercooled Z06. Modded by Mallet Performance








Tuned ZR-1. First production ZR-1 Modded by Mallet Performance


----------



## richphotos




----------



## MayhemKustomz

Destroyed by Joplin Tornado.

http://www.streetsource.com/issues2/viewPhoto.aspx?Type=Magazine+Show+Coverage&Photo=/uploads/Ownerprofiles/Guiltybydesign/69201170523PM57691.jpg&Thumbnail=%2fuploads%2fOwnerprofiles%2fGuiltybydesign%2f69201170523PM57691_tn.jpg
http://www.streetsource.com/issues2...iles/Guiltybydesign/69201170523PM57691_tn.jpg


----------



## richphotos

ouch. i see something else in the background that looks bagged


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Looks like a 4 runner.


----------



## [email protected]

Enough with the vette talk lol........ I'm done........ but I will leave with this......... zr1 is a bad ass whip....... so is the black Zo6 Scott posted! 

That's it, that's all I wanted to say lol........ its still hard to speak with my pride stuck in my throat lol....... and that's a NO **** momment! Bitches


----------



## MayhemKustomz

[email protected] said:


> Enough with the vette talk lol........ I'm done........ but I will leave with this......... zr1 is a bad ass whip....... so is the black Zo6 Scott posted!
> 
> That's it, that's all I wanted to say lol........ its still hard to speak with my pride stuck in my throat lol....... and that's a NO **** momment! Bitches


Summertime is here. He should be driving them both more often. Ill get some more pics soon.


----------



## Esoteric

> Ken Block is set to get his first taste of Formula 1 machinery when he drives Pirelli's Toyota test car at Monza in August. Wait, does this mean we'll see Block racing Formula 1? Nope. It's mainly just the marketing-mad shoe magnate having some fun.
> 
> The WRC driver, who is famous for his online Gymkhana videos, has tied up with the Italian tyre manufacturer for the run that is scheduled to take place on August 5 - the final day of a three-day test for Pirelli.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: theyre out of their fucking minds to let that dude drive a F1 car


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

last time im posting it for a while, was just so proud of this picture.


----------



## Tonioseven

Esoteric said:


> where you get them bride decals


Shit, I forgot. I might have a couple more. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Esoteric

[email protected] said:


> Enough with the vette talk lol........ I'm done........ but I will leave with this......... zr1 is a bad ass whip....... so is the black Zo6 Scott posted!
> 
> That's it, that's all I wanted to say lol........ its still hard to speak with my pride stuck in my throat lol....... and that's a NO **** momment! Bitches


just found out something the vette that really pissed me off about it, same steering wheel as a cobalt:thumbsdown:


----------



## Esoteric

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> last time im posting it for a while, was just so proud of this picture.


looks like youre screaming "dont rape me"


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Esoteric said:


> just found out something the vette that really pissed me off about it, same steering wheel as a cobalt:thumbsdown:


Gm part sharing has been like that for years. Along with many other car makers. Chrysler sebring using the same nav system as ferrari. Think about that one.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

92-96 imps and caprices share with the cavi


----------



## dig_derange

408models said:


>


cool! this is a relica isn't it?


----------



## dig_derange

MayhemKustomz said:


> Gm part sharing has been like that for years. Along with many other car makers. Chrysler sebring using the same nav system as ferrari. Think about that one.



lol, yeah I gotta homie with a Saleen & the key looks like it goes to a frikkin Focus. 

& you're right dude, they all do that. VW shares a LOT of its electronics with Bentley!


----------



## Esoteric

dig_derange said:


> cool! this is a relica isn't it?


there used to be a MC around here painted the same way he repainted it a ways back cause he kept getting made fun off and if he was in the wrong area they would throw bricks at it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

dig_derange said:


> lol, yeah I gotta homie with a Saleen & the key looks like it goes to a frikkin Focus.
> 
> & you're right dude, they all do that. * VW shares a LOT of its electronics with Bentley*!


They share and have shared allot of other parts with various other makers. Including Ford and Porsche. Not to mention the VW/Audi gauge cluster is used in the Lambo's. But that doesnt say much considering Audi owns Lamborghini.


----------



## danny chawps

suuuuuuuuup muuuuuuthafukaz!!!!


----------



## jimbo

danny chawps said:


> suuuuuuuuup muuuuuuthafukaz!!!!






:scrutinize: 



supp foo


----------



## danny chawps

jimbo said:


> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> supp foo



what it doooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

MayhemKustomz said:


> They share and have shared allot of other parts with various other makers. Including Ford and Porsche. Not to mention the VW/Audi gauge cluster is used in the Lambo's. But that doesnt say much considering Audi owns Lamborghini.


its gonna be interesting now that VW has bought Porsche, wonder if a super beetle is in the cards


----------



## danny chawps

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> last time im posting it for a while, was just so proud of this picture.


got a g body huuuuh


----------



## danny chawps

*.......*



CNDYBLU66SS said:


> last time im posting it for a while, was just so proud of this picture.


got a g body huuuuh


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Esoteric said:


> its gonna be interesting now that VW has bought Porsche, wonder if a super beetle is in the cards


Add Bentley to that list.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## plasticperfection

Hey fellas I just joined the site so I thought I would share some pics and video I shot at nnl east last year http://nnleastvideo.tk/ Hope you enjoy. I'll be posting some of my builds later on today.


----------



## 408models

dig_derange said:


> cool! this is a relica isn't it?


nah, something i came up with many years ago


----------



## phatras

Esoteric said:


> its gonna be interesting now that VW has bought Porsche, wonder if a super beetle is in the cards


VW and Porsche have been sharing parts for ever. Even from the very early air cooled days alot of parts were shared. Ferdinand Porsche designed the beetle. 

VW is actually real smart and shares alot of tech between all of its brands.. Bentley, Lambo, Bugatti, Audi, Seat, and Skoda..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

There are currently 38 users browsing this forum. (13 members & 25 guests)

Scur-rape-init
D.L.O.Styles
grimreaper69
gseeds
in4mation01
MAZDAT
*phatras*
regalistic
Siim123
Always a ton of people here, but never any posts :| Hmmmmm Buncha lookie loo's.


----------



## richphotos

Scur-rape-init said:


> There are currently 38 users browsing this forum. (13 members & 25 guests)
> 
> 
> Scur-rape-init
> D.L.O.Styles
> grimreaper69
> gseeds
> in4mation01
> MAZDAT
> *phatras*
> regalistic
> Siim123
> Always a ton of people here, but never any posts :| Hmmmmm Buncha lookie loo's.


 LMFAO lookie loo's,


----------



## Siim123

Scur-rape-init said:


> There are currently 38 users browsing this forum. (13 members & 25 guests)
> 
> 
> Scur-rape-init
> D.L.O.Styles
> grimreaper69
> gseeds
> in4mation01
> MAZDAT
> *phatras*
> regalistic
> Siim123
> Always a ton of people here, but never any posts :| Hmmmmm Buncha lookie loo's.


 I usually dont post for no reason bullshit. And been so damn busy lately I can only check my paintjob contest thread for updates, havent looked thru any other topic lately unfortunately.


----------



## Esoteric

phatras said:


> VW and Porsche have been sharing parts for ever. Even from the very early air cooled days alot of parts were shared. Ferdinand Porsche designed the beetle.
> 
> VW is actually real smart and shares alot of tech between all of its brands.. Bentley, Lambo, Bugatti, Audi, Seat, and Skoda..


 sharing is one thing but now that vw owns them is different,vw owns bugatti


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## MayhemKustomz

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Esoteric

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


>


why? every time i see those cars i think of the cadillac cimarron. there used to be a shitload of them at the junkyard by my house with free spray painted on them lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Esoteric said:


> why? every time i see those cars i think of the cadillac cimarron. there used to be a shitload of them at the junkyard by my house with free spray painted on them lol


How the hell does that Impala make you think Cadillac Cimarron? They were basically a cavalier. No comparison at all to that Impala.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

phatras said:


> VW and Porsche have been sharing parts for ever. Even from the very early air cooled days alot of parts were shared. Ferdinand Porsche designed the beetle.
> 
> VW is actually real smart and shares alot of tech between all of its brands.. Bentley, Lambo, Bugatti, Audi, Seat, and Skoda..


Even with other Manufacturers. Ford used the VW VR6 motor in one of its Euro cars like the escort.


----------



## Esoteric

MayhemKustomz said:


> How the hell does that Impala make you think Cadillac Cimarron? They were basically a cavalier. No comparison at all to that Impala.


both were junk


----------



## 408models

:fool2::fool2::run::boink::wow:

http://public.fotki.com/Fastplasticbldr/my_hobby_room/


----------



## BiggC

408models said:


> :fool2::fool2::run::boink::wow:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Fastplasticbldr/my_hobby_room/


:wow::worship:Now thats one hell of a set up. Dude must have more money then he knows what to do with.


----------



## Esoteric

thats a sick setup


----------



## Tonioseven

If that were mine, I'd NEVER be in the house!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Tonioseven said:


> If that were mine, I'd NEVER be in the house!!


you aint bullshitten!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

finally got subs... now the trunk rattles like a bish though but i cant hear it when im in the car so


----------



## Esoteric

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> finally got subs... now the trunk rattles like a bish though but i cant hear it when im in the car so


put some 1/4 foam in the ribs of the trunk or dynamat


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric

finally got a picture of the pups one of the brown ones is Hima


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

mine looked exactly like that.


----------



## IceMan555

BiggC said:


> :wow::worship:Now thats one hell of a set up. Dude must have more money then he knows what to do with.


Has a better stock than some hobby shops I've been to. DAMN!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric

pumped a syringe with evercoat shit works fucking awesome and doesnt stink up the room


----------



## hocknberry

Esoteric said:


> pumped a syringe with evercoat shit works fucking awesome and doesnt stink up the room


does evercoat already have hardener in it or you gotta mix it? i never have used it but hear a lot about it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## richphotos

Ive used evercoat glaze and spot putty, It works real well in small thin quantities but anything thick, of course it shrinks cause its 1 part, not 2 part like bondo, but for filling scratches, its awesome


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> does evercoat already have hardener in it or you gotta mix it? i never have used it but hear a lot about it!


its a 2 part still have to mix, shits fucking awesome it feathers really nice.


----------



## hocknberry

Esoteric said:


> its a 2 part still have to mix, shits fucking awesome it feathers really nice.


so when you mix and put into the syrenge.....use it up or be assed out on whats left and the syrenge is no good after?! looks like it was pretty full in your pic?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so about that LS i posted a while back, you guys said it was a good buy? multiple people are offering 1k+ for the cutty and i just might do it, but ill need another car asap afterwards


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> so when you mix and put into the syrenge.....use it up or be assed out on whats left and the syrenge is no good after?! looks like it was pretty full in your pic?!


the stuff in the syringe isnt mixed i only squeeze out what i need then mix a needle of harderner into it and get to it instead of mixing more than what i need.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just keep the cutty and put in work ! You keep flipping rides your never going to get anywhere if you have fix everyone ! Do this one up and when you can do no more trade it or sale for another ride already done up !


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## RaiderPride

plasticperfection said:


> Hey fellas I just joined the site so I thought I would share some pics and video I shot at nnl east last year http://nnleastvideo.tk/ Hope you enjoy. I'll be posting some of my builds later on today.


Welcome. Nice video and collection.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Esoteric

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


is it offically finished? looks good


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yes its complete finially !

I couldn't get a set of surf boards to come out nice so the boards are just stuck in the casket ! i did 12 of them and none came out worth the shit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yes its complete finially !

I couldn't get a set of surf boards to come out nice so the boards are just stuck in the casket ! i did 12 of them and none came out worth the shit !


----------



## [email protected]

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


nice ride man! send it my way, itll look real good on my shelf!......................... NO seriously........ send it my way lol


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, you finally got that finished up Dave!!! Nice work man....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

*GET YOUR STUFF POSTED IN THE NEW CLASSIFIEDS AREA!!! SOME SWEET DEALS GOING ON ALREADY!! *


----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> *GET YOUR STUFF POSTED IN THE NEW CLASSIFIEDS AREA!!! SOME SWEET DEALS GOING ON ALREADY!! *


:run:


----------



## Esoteric

old but still funny


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sales to be put into classified forum... Thanks


----------



## Scur-rape-init

WTF! This sites posting shit is so GAY! 

How do you post links from Youtube now?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHat are you wanting ?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

An offer.


----------



## Esoteric

Scur-rape-init said:


> WTF! This sites posting shit is so GAY!
> 
> How do you post links from Youtube now?


 i would tell you but then i would be a know it all, figure it out champ


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Found an old as pic on my computer. Thought i would share.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scur-rape-init said:


> WTF! This sites posting shit is so GAY!
> 
> How do you post links from Youtube now?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/192153-Embedding-a-YouTube-video-in-your-post


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mini's theme song to LIL. :roflmao: 


I did that same shit the first time and it wouldnt work. :|


----------



## phatras

MayhemKustomz said:


> Found an old as pic on my computer. Thought i would share.


Man that mofo in the dime is ugly..lol.. Once again a picture that I look like an ass hat in..


----------



## phatras

Scur-rape-init said:


> Anyone interested in a big body caddy? 2 door Vert. Needs some TLC on the body, (small pin holes) but comes iwth up top, skirts, vert boot, donor chassis, interior tub and both bumpers.
> 
> CLASSIFIEDS. use them..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

: :|


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Esoteric said:


> i would tell you but then i would be a know it all, figure it out champ


telling me or not you're still a know it all, and it looks like the champ figured it out, chump. :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

Scur-rape-init said:


> So it deserves a snippy attitude? Dont know what I did to you Rick, but how about cleanin up the other shit around here before you start takin out a post about MODELS. Im so tired of all the measely nit picking. This is just rediculous. No wonder everyone is leaving this place. The people who are here, and have been here get treated like shit, and there's no reason for it. I am and HAVE used the threads, and sub forums like you asked. I have and am abided by the rules around here like you asked. People post up STUPID shit, and they dont have their posts removed. What's the deal? Seems like once the moderator term was put into effect we all became the shit on the bottom of your shoes.


seems like some of you want rules bent to your advantage


----------



## Scur-rape-init

It's not an advantage... You're retarded posts make it here all day everyday. (hence the letter) Totally pointless and has NOTHING to do with models, or anyone here, but yet, it's still here. It's shit like this that clogs up so people cant see the builds that people post. Yes, I posted a video, but still made a reference to something about MODELING. What do you REALLY contribute? An arrogant attitude? Narcissism? Cause that's all most of us see.


----------



## phatras

Scur-rape-init said:


> So it deserves a snippy attitude? Dont know what I did to you Rick, but how about cleanin up the other shit around here before you start takin out a post about MODELS. Im so tired of all the measely nit picking. This is just rediculous. No wonder everyone is leaving this place. The people who are here, and have been here get treated like shit, and there's no reason for it. I am and HAVE used the threads, and sub forums like you asked. I have and am abided by the rules around here like you asked. People post up STUPID shit, and they dont have their posts removed. What's the deal? Seems like once the moderator term was put into effect we all became the shit on the bottom of your shoes.


Not sure how I was snippy but the simple rules here are to be followed no matter who you are. This is the off topic thread not a classified thread. The place for sales is in the classified subforum. Doesnt matter if its models or not there is a place for sales and this is not that place. Period end of story. Not sure how that is treating you or anyone else like shit but see it how you want. Its simply me enforcing the simple rules of the forum and keeping things in there place. 

Also not sure what the other stuff is that needs to be cleaned up as I havent seen anything but Like always.. Have an issue with a post, thread, person. PM ME.. I am a single person with a family, job, life, hobbies,friends, pets, and all that and I do miss some stuff.. I am only human. I can not search every post made every single day to make sure everything posted is not "shit" as you put it. However when I see a thread that is out of place or see something that needs to be taken care of its done. 

How are you the shit on my shoes? Sorry man but Im a mod now. The owner of the site trusted me with the job and it has to be done. I am the same person, I treat everyone the exact same, I just now have to enforce the rules here. You need to understand I have a responsibility to do that and not take it personal when a post you make gets deleted for being out of place and breaking the rules. Im not singling any one out or doing anything extreme.


----------



## Esoteric

Scur-rape-init said:


> It's not an advantage... You're retarded posts make it here all day everyday. (hence the letter) Totally pointless and has NOTHING to do with models, or anyone here, but yet, it's still here. It's shit like this that clogs up so people cant see the builds that people post. Yes, I posted a video, but still made a reference to something about MODELING. What do you REALLY contribute? An arrogant attitude? Narcissism? Cause that's all most of us see.


mc hammer about modelling? riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.

heres something model related for your crying ass


----------



## Laidframe

Scur-rape-init said:


> It's not an advantage... You're retarded posts make it here all day everyday. (hence the letter) Totally pointless and has NOTHING to do with models, or anyone here, but yet, it's still here. It's shit like this that clogs up so people cant see the builds that people post. Yes, I posted a video, but still made a reference to something about MODELING. What do you REALLY contribute? An arrogant attitude? Narcissism? Cause that's all most of us see.


I hear that. the only contribution I ever saw was to save a dying internet business. And that wasn't really that much of a difference. :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Post edited.  Rick, I dont want to argue over it, but some things seem a little too crazy. What is it we're allowed to do? Just post models, just off topic? Is it random stuff or is it model related? Just need to know what RSOT is about, so I can stick to just posting that. (right after this post)

And Eso, if you werent such a retard, you'd get the "reference" to the joke. Mini thinks his models are so good, that "You can't touch this." 

Here's one just for you.  Eso, take your Narcissistic, rich boy attitude somewhere else son.


----------



## phatras

Laidframe said:


> I hear that. the only contribution I ever saw was to save a dying internet business. And that wasn't really that much of a difference. :dunno:


Who is this pointed at?


----------



## phatras

Scur-rape-init said:


> Post edited.  Rick, I dont want to argue over it, but some things seem a little too crazy. What is it we're allowed to do? Just post models, just off topic? Is it random stuff or is it model related? Just need to know what RSOT is about, so I can stick to just posting that. (right after this post)
> 
> Do what you want.. Just do it where it is supposed to be.. Post something for sale in the sale forum, post random shit in random shit, post a built model in you build thread, have a model question ask it in the faq or in here.. Its all really simple.


----------



## BODINE

got couple things in classified ...check em out 

will have more stuff soon , just tryin get $$$ to get my 300c hood , all i need to have my 300c clip put on my dodge Magnum ...thanks in advance


my clip to be availiable soon


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well, I thought the post was pretty Random. Didnt realise that posting if anyone was interested in it, made if a classified. Either way, it's gone now, and I wont post them here. 

Consider it squashed. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

phatras said:


> Scur-rape-init said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post edited.  Rick, I dont want to argue over it, but some things seem a little too crazy. What is it we're allowed to do? Just post models, just off topic? Is it random stuff or is it model related? Just need to know what RSOT is about, so I can stick to just posting that. (right after this post)
> 
> Do what you want.. Just do it where it is supposed to be.. Post something for sale in the sale forum, post random shit in random shit, post a built model in you build thread, have a model question ask it in the faq or in here.. Its all really simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would think its random ....model related .....info on any thing models ....or refrence pics
Click to expand...


----------



## phatras

BODINE said:


> got couple things in classified ...check em out
> 
> will have more stuff soon , just tryin get $$$ to get my 300c hood , all i need to have my 300c clip put on my dodge Magnum ...thanks in advance


Love the thread title...lol..


----------



## BODINE

phatras said:


> Love the thread title...lol..


 anything you lookin for beside wheels ?


----------



## phatras

right now im in the same boat as you.. Broke as a joke and need money.. I have some repairs ive been putting off on my ride and its getting to the point where i think other issues will come up if i dont fix them soon..


----------



## BODINE

i rearended someone in Sept. ....got insurance $$$ ...bought all my parts except hood its 835 dealer.....435 after market ...already got all other parts ,,,,fenders.....bumper....headlihgts....grill....upper core support...fog lights,,,.... just waiting on hood


----------



## Esoteric

something to look forward to


> Glodell stars in the film as Woodrow, a sweet, if immature, young man whose only goal is to build a flame-throwing car with his best friend Aiden (Tyler Dawson). When Woodrow goes up against Milly (Jessie Wiseman) in a cricket-eating contest at a bar one night, it’s love at first sight. The two drive off to Texas for their first date, where their relationship begins. Once they get back though, it’s all downhill from there.
> 
> We’re clued into the fact that the ending won’t be a happy one, as a prologue plays in backwards motion where we see a bloody, repulsive conclusion. However, the first half in no way sets us up for what’s to come. The story’s trajectory seems quite conventional—boy meets girl, girl breaks boy’s heart, girl also comes between guy friends—but once the “Medusa” is built, the plot spirals downward into possibly a psychological breakdown and a violent melee of death and destruction.


----------



## richphotos




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

richphotos said:


>


Dude you should have been here last night ! WE GOT HAMMERED ! 70 plus mph winds golf ball size hail and rain was hella bad !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Dude you should have been here last night ! WE GOT HAMMERED ! 70 plus mph winds golf ball size hail and rain was hella bad !


you guys had some nasty weather last year when i was there!!! i wouldnt wanna live where you guys do!!!


----------



## richphotos

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Dude you should have been here last night ! WE GOT HAMMERED ! 70 plus mph winds golf ball size hail and rain was hella bad !


 ya should have chased it! When i got that photo last night, the storms have moved out of the area, they produced 60mph winds, and quarter size hail, when it was storming the cloud deck was too low to see any lightning bolts, so all it was doing was lighting up the sky, once it pulled away was when i went out with the camera.


----------



## Esoteric

joker got away, hey!!


----------



## mademan

what am I doing wrong?? I have been painting for years and never had as many problems as im having now.

Im spraying HOK through airbrush, and a touchup gun.... all premix from coast airbrush.. Ive tried Plasti-cote primer and it crazes and wrinkles like a bitch, so I tried tamiy primer.... im told it works great....... it wrinkled like crazy too..... whats the dealio?


----------



## Tonioseven

Revell has that funky plastic that reacts with almost anything you spray it with.


----------



## Esoteric

Tonioseven said:


> Revell has that funky plastic that reacts with almost anything you spray it with.


x2 i take no chances i brush future before i spray anything on top of revells new stuff, if you cant find future use acrylic paint.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sounds to me like you're having this reaction.  

*NOT INTENDED FOR USE BY THE GENERAL PUBLIC.​*For controlled results, House of Kolor recommends products be used as a "total system". We do not
recommend the intermixing of various manufacturers' products. This is only asking for trouble. No
professional or amateur should run the risk of a job failure. Custom painting is complicated enough without
gambling on untested product compatibility.
Apply only over House of Kolor primers/sealers and/or properly prepared OEM paint.
Do not apply House of Kolor products over alkyd or synthetic enamels, uncatalyzed acrylic enamel, primers,
sealers or topcoats that may be coated with lacquer. You must control every step of the preparation
including the products used for a successful paint job. Any unknowns such as existing primer, old paint, etc.​can become the weak link in the custom painters' chain.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

my sons stroller almost done... ALL done by me except the seat pad. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:
next weekend is my chapters picnic & ive been trien t finish it in time...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THATS THE BADEST STROLLER I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

D.L.O.Styles said:


> THATS THE BADEST STROLLER I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!:thumbsup:


X-2!!!  Makes me wish I could fit in it!!!


----------



## richphotos

I have sprayed house of kolors paint over dupli color primer many times with no problem
as a matter of fact, i have sprayed everything over dupli color primer with no problem


----------



## Hydrohype

mademan said:


> what am I doing wrong?? I have been painting for years and never had as many problems as im having now.
> 
> Im spraying HOK through airbrush, and a touchup gun.... all premix from coast airbrush.. Ive tried Plasti-cote primer and it crazes and wrinkles like a bitch, so I tried tamiy primer.... im told it works great....... it wrinkled like crazy too..... whats the dealio?


 Man you know your light years ahead of me,, so i feel a little stupid trying to give advice to you.. is it warm enough for to paint back there yet? and have you washed all the grease off of the revel plastic before primer?
i like that color on the 62... I hope you stick with that color.. once it works...



EVERYBODY HAVE A MELLOW AND SMOOTH FATHER'S DAY.....
RESPECT AND PROP'S TO ALL YOU PARENTAL JACKWAGONS....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

D.L.O.Styles said:


> THATS THE BADEST STROLLER I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!:thumbsup:





Tonioseven said:


> X-2!!!  Makes me wish I could fit in it!!!


i appreciate it fellas! it was a very fun project i cant wait to push him around in the picnic


----------



## pancho1969

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done... ALL done by me except the seat pad. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:
> next weekend is my chapters picnic & ive been trien t finish it in time...


Graet job in the stroller jay :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Siim123

Lol thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

PINK86REGAL said:


> my sons stroller almost done... ALL done by me except the seat pad. just needs lil b.s and the seat to get back...:nicoderm:
> next weekend is my chapters picnic & ive been trien t finish it in time...


Very nice, Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Bogyoke

only 14 years ago 










I found this receipt today while cleaning house. 

What happened to that store? What happened to those prices? What happened to that time? 

1997 seems like it was just yesterday ...


----------



## BiggC

Esoteric said:


>


Is that the new Round2 kit??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hope everyone has had a mellow ass weekend, i know i have


----------



## sinicle

:dunno: don't know why I didn't think of this before, but if anyone wants to trade shit ($/models) for upholstery work, PM me! here's a couple of my more recent bike seats, but I mostly do custom auto work. I've been a trimmer for about 10 years now and have had my business license since 07.







tures022.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol, come do my cuttys interior


----------



## sinicle

you can always check some more of my work if you look through my topics...I think. if not just search knoben's customs


----------



## sinicle

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> lol, come do my cuttys interior


 :roflmao:sorry, I'm not mobile! haha. that's why I put up bike seats, ship-able


----------



## Esoteric

BiggC said:


> Is that the new Round2 kit??


yup theres gonna be 3 versions according to the post one of them is a dead on replica with the lincoln motor then one is supposed to have a turbine photoetch and a bunch of other shit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wave:


----------



## richphotos




----------



## hocknberry

i stumbled acrossed a show and shine while cruizing around saturday, snapped a few pics to show how colorado rolls! the very first pic i snapped just for you lil D! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

this truck lookin rod started life as a 49 mercury! it was built by a local old school rod builder named rick murray, nut sure if he's on the web but builds insane rides!!








this yota was my homies before he sold it! i watched this go from brand new to where it is now, i wished i woulda had the cash!!


----------



## Esoteric

hocknberry said:


> this truck lookin rod started life as a 49 mercury! it was built by a local old school rod builder named rick murray, nut sure if he's on the web but builds insane rides!!


 found something to do with my 49 merc shits bad ass


----------



## hocknberry

this cutty's top had it all, a lil fanning, water drops, marbilizing......


----------



## hocknberry

and a lil somethin from rollerz only right before my camera died!


----------



## hocknberry




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn nice lil show ya had there. The iroc z don't look half bad with those rims on it.. and that merc thing is wild as it comes.


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn nice lil show ya had there. The iroc z don't look half bad with those rims on it.. and that merc thing is wild as it comes.


yah it is! when i was woking at this body shop in '01 this guys shop was right up the street from ours and the owner of our shop new rick pretty well, so we were always up there checking out his builds! gettin bitched at to come back and get some work done!! LOL


----------



## PINK86REGAL

pancho1969 said:


> Graet job in the stroller jay :worship: :thumbsup:





Bogyoke said:


> Very nice, Happy Father's Day!


thanx fellas!!


----------



## BODINE

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> hope everyone has had a mellow ass weekend, i know i have


 hell NO!!!!ALL day at werk had to have ice on my gum and no lie, if i didnt for 30 sec .....extreme PAIN!! , think got abseth tooth !!


----------



## Hydrohype

BODINE said:


> hell NO!!!!ALL day at werk had to have ice on my gum and no lie, if i didnt for 30 sec .....extreme PAIN!! , think got abseth tooth !!


 TOOTH PAIN SUCKS ASS, BIG TIME... IF THE TALIBAN EVER PUTS ME IN A DENTIST CHAIR? IT'S ALL OVER, I AM SELLING EVERYBODY
UP THE RIVER!


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## [email protected]

Esoteric said:


>


sick ass wagon!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I agree with that statement.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sellout bastard. It would take more than a lil gum pain for me to sellout. Lol. Maybe more like an exacts cut the the achelles heel a few times??


----------



## Hydrohype

SlammdSonoma said:


> Sellout bastard. It would take more than a lil gum pain for me to sellout. Lol. Maybe more like an exacts cut the the achelles heel a few times??


YOUR A BETTER THAN ME..LOL..BECAUSE I WOULD BE TELLING WHERE ALL THE WEAPONS ARE, AND GIVING UP ALL THE COMBINATIONS
TO ALL THE SAFE'S....


----------



## harborareaPhil

next project.... 1985* on package....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just a sad side note... RIP Ryan Dunn of Jackass fame, died in an accident this morning..sounds like he died of burns. Drinking and driving...sad shit.


----------



## Esoteric

harborareaPhil said:


> next project.... 1985* on package....


 nice im trading a sweathogs GP for a Road Agent


----------



## Esoteric

maybe i should sell the GP and buy this


----------



## Hydrohype

SlammdSonoma said:


> Just a sad side note... RIP Ryan Dunn of Jackass fame, died in an accident this morning..sounds like he died of burns. Drinking and driving...sad shit.


 WE ALSO LOST (THE BIG MAN) CLERANCE CLEMMONS
THE SAXOPHONE SOUND WHEN EVER YOU HEARD BRUCE SPRINGSTING..
DIED YESTERDAY AT THE AGE OF 69! RIP...


----------



## Hydrohype

harborareaPhil said:


> next project.... 1985* on package....


 WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE BROTHER? ARE YOU READY TO SELL ME THAT 63 YET?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

SlammdSonoma said:


> Just a sad side note... RIP Ryan Dunn of Jackass fame, died in an accident this morning..sounds like he died of burns. Drinking and driving...sad shit.


RIP RYAN DUNN =(


----------



## Esoteric

not much left of what he was drivin 110mph airborne into a tree 

























thats whats left of this


----------



## 408models

NEW KITS OUT


----------



## Esoteric

408models said:


> NEW KITS OUT


saw them last night the f150 was long overdue still has the harley valve covers without the harley logo.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Esoteric said:


> not much left of what he was drivin 110mph airborne into a tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats whats left of this


I was wandering wtf that was he was driving... damn, he was one of the cooler laid back ones too...


----------



## EVIL C

Bogyoke said:


> only 14 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this receipt today while cleaning house.
> 
> What happened to that store? What happened to those prices? What happened to that time?
> 
> 1997 seems like it was just yesterday ...


 
Good old days and prices


----------



## Mnt86ss

I'll be gettin both them Furd kits, Gonna lift up the F150 and throw a solid axles under it. Thats what I got on the bench right now, its a old body style Lightning that I converted to 4X4 using Chevy 1Ton Axles front and rear and strapping a transfer case to the trans


----------



## richphotos

its hard to feel bad for someone when they are drinking and driving, but still. R.I.P


----------



## Scur-rape-init

richphotos said:


> its hard to feel bad for someone when they are drinking and driving, but still. R.I.P


 
My thoughts exactly Richard. Sucks he died, but his own dumb ass fault. Speeding, drinking, and driving :dunno: Good thing nobody else was killed for his idiocracy.


----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> its hard to feel bad for someone when they are drinking and driving, but still. R.I.P


that hasnt been confirmed yet, but with the life style the jack ass boys lived, i wouldn't put it past em!! either way..sad to hear!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hocknberry said:


> that hasnt been confirmed yet, but with the life style the jack ass boys lived, i wouldn't put it past em!! either way..sad to hear!!


ryan dunn is ....done! what a jack ass.... sad price to pay for drinkin an driven...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Scur-rape-init said:


> My thoughts exactly Richard. Sucks he died, but his own dumb ass fault. Speeding, drinking, and driving :dunno: Good thing nobody else was killed for his idiocracy.


they say there was a passenger as well who died.....still not identified yet.


----------



## Esoteric

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> they say there was a passenger as well who died.....still not identified yet.


someone in the basement said it was a marine that just got married


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric

if i was a baller i would  after seeing the revell camaro test shot this thing pretty much became scrap plastic so im gonna have fun with it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

greetings lil!i havent been on lately, shit at home took a turn south,and suffice it to say,i gained a son,lost my lady, live alone and just got another computer. markie d,i got something for you,pm your addy . i can honestly say i now know what rock bottom is ,and it sucks bigtime.......


----------



## Esoteric

Reverend Hearse said:


> greetings lil!i havent been on lately, shit at home took a turn south,and suffice it to say,i gained a son,lost my lady, live alone and just got another computer. markie d,i got something for you,pm your addy . i can honestly say i now know what rock bottom is ,and it sucks bigtime.......


 nah you aint there yet when you know, you know and become a better asshole in life.


----------



## Esoteric

Tonioseven said:


> I dare you.


 im gonna lol, the revell camaro is just right compared to the AMT only thing AMT has it beat on is the wheels and im taking those bitches and putting them on the Revell


----------



## Hydrohype

Reverend Hearse said:


> greetings lil!i havent been on lately, shit at home took a turn south,and suffice it to say,i gained a son,lost my lady, live alone and just got another computer. markie d,i got something for you,pm your addy . i can honestly say i now know what rock bottom is ,and it sucks bigtime.......


got cha.. pm sent..


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype

still got to make a video with this song..
maybe the live version? some the baddest shit ever by Kool and the Gang!


----------



## Hydrohype

oh shit i found the live shit too? the was the shit right hear... dippin with roof open
and that shit blowing your windows... color bar blinking away...


----------



## harborareaPhil

Hydrohype said:


> WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE BROTHER? ARE YOU READY TO SELL ME THAT 63 YET?


sup markie... shit that's the only model out of the dozens I got that I've actually finished...

must of been really stoned to finish it too... I'll dust it off and take a pic


----------



## Hydrohype

harborareaPhil said:


> sup markie... shit that's the only model out of the dozens I got that I've actually finished...
> 
> must of been really stoned to finish it too... I'll dust it off and take a pic


fuck yea! I remember that car was sick! 





okay last one...


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Esoteric

heres some helpful info on engine painting


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Reverend Hearse said:


> greetings lil!i havent been on lately, shit at home took a turn south,and suffice it to say,i gained a son,lost my lady, live alone and just got another computer. markie d,i got something for you,pm your addy . i can honestly say i now know what rock bottom is ,and it sucks bigtime.......


Welcome back Bobbi!! Why did you an mini break up? Oh, you meant your OTHER lady! Damn, My bad! :biggrin: Just kidding. Hope things get better for you foo!! Keep your head up!


----------



## hocknberry

Reverend Hearse said:


> greetings lil!i havent been on lately, shit at home took a turn south,and suffice it to say,i gained a son,lost my lady, live alone and just got another computer. markie d,i got something for you,pm your addy . i can honestly say i now know what rock bottom is ,and it sucks bigtime.......


long time no see bro!! welcome back, sorry to hear about the hard times....hope the stormy clouds clear up for you!!


----------



## Esoteric

> Ryan Dunn was doing 130 miles-per-hour in his Porsche at the time of the horrible crash that killed the "Jackass" star and his passenger -- this according to West Goshen police.


im beginning to doubt he was drunk at the time of the crash


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Esoteric said:


> im beginning to doubt he was drunk at the time of the crash


i herd over 100 mph an over 100 ft skid mark into the gardrail for starters...then it burst into flames an hit some trees....the only way they new it was a 911 was because they found the door that blew off the car that was not burnt...


----------



## Esoteric

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i herd over 100 mph an over 100 ft skid mark into the gardrail for starters...then it burst into flames an hit some trees....the only way they new it was a 911 was because they found the door that blew off the car that was not burnt...


i was in a porsche forum and they were talking about his chances of living if the porsche had a roll cage


----------



## Esoteric

i laughed


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Esoteric said:


> i laughed


Thats Zach Galifianakis!


----------



## Esoteric

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thats Zach Galifianakis!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

D.L.O.Styles said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Esoteric said:


> i was in a porsche forum and they were talking about his chances of living if the porsche had a roll cage


roll cage or not he would have been dead bro.... did you see the pics of the car after the crash??? if not they took it out in like 3 peices...plus it was all burnt up! so i dont think he would have made it roll cage or not.


----------



## Esoteric

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> roll cage or not he would have been dead bro.... did you see the pics of the car after the crash??? if not they took it out in like 3 peices...plus it was all burnt up! so i dont think he would have made it roll cage or not.


someone made a good argument that he wouldve survived and wouldve kept the tank from exploding


----------



## Lownslow302

fuck yeah got my OG name back


----------



## MKD904

What name have you been under?


----------



## Lownslow302

MKD904 said:


> What name have you been under?


 Esoteric, it got banned before the layitlow riots i forgot why


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dude you have had a few names ! I think the LOWNSLOW got cap when you were going at i t with Ryan like back in 07 !


----------



## Esoteric

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Dude you have had a few names ! I think the LOWNSLOW got cap when you were going at i t with Ryan like back in 07 !


actually topdogg originally banned me, i never went up against ryan


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Must of been a basement battle LOL!


----------



## Esoteric

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Must of been a basement battle LOL!


it was


----------



## Lownslow302

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Must of been a basement battle LOL!


ima stick with this one


----------



## RaiderPride

Lownslow302 said:


> Esoteric, it got banned before the layitlow riots i forgot why


<br />
<br />
Lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Got a bunch of new stuff for sale in my sales topic!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mnt86ss

Got some paint on the F150/mudder,

GM Indigo blue


----------



## MKD904

Scur-rape-init said:


> Got a bunch of new stuff for sale in my sales topic!! :biggrin:


PM Sent


----------



## Lownslow302

i hope someone at GM dies for that they did to SAAB


----------



## MKD904

What did they do?


----------



## Lownslow302

MKD904 said:


> What did they do?


they took over saab fucked everything up basically ruined everything from the inside out then closed the brand, spyker bought it hoping to fix it but it had too many debts that spyker cant fix.


----------



## richphotos

if you are going to hope for something, hope for something a little more important than someone dieing. dummy.


----------



## Lownslow302

richphotos said:


> if you are going to hope for something, hope for something a little more important than someone dieing. dummy.


like obama getting voted out of office one can only hope but the prospects arent promising


----------



## MKD904

Lownslow302 said:


> like obama getting voted out of office one can only hope but the prospects arent promising


x2


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Between the two screen names, he has over 16,000 retarded posts Rich. Just dont pay him no mind! LOL


----------



## MKD904

Scur-rape-init said:


> Between the two screen names, he has over 16,000 retarded posts Rich. Just dont pay him no mind! LOL


lol


----------



## Lownslow302

and its for sale 71k canadian and all


----------



## MKD904

What is that MESS???


----------



## Scur-rape-init

An exploded sharpie paint job. :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

MKD904 said:


> What is that MESS???


a corvette its its a canadians pride and joy heres a older picture of what it used to look like, the sotry was he fucked the car up to keep his ex wife from getting it. it has a super charger and its somewhere over the 500hp mark.


----------



## Laidframe

richphotos said:


> if you are going to hope for something, hope for something a little more important than someone dieing. dummy.


Shit I hope that eso would get banned so we dont have to see all his bullshit posts.


----------



## [email protected]

Laidframe said:


> Shit I hope that eso would get banned so we dont have to see all his bullshit posts.


see eso is hit or miss............ sometimes he makes sense and other times hes full of cow shit! it all depends on what side of the bed he woke up on that day lol


----------



## phatras

Laidframe said:


> Shit I hope that eso would get banned so we dont have to see all his bullshit posts.


Same can be said for you.. He at least has something productive to post and not just talking crap when ever he posts.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

[email protected] said:


> see eso is hit or miss............ sometimes he makes sense and other times hes full of cow shit! it all depends on what side of the bed he woke up on that day lol


:wow: When? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

wELL FELLAS I FINAILLY GOT ME BUTT IN GEAR AND POSTED UP MY OWN SALE TOPIC UP IN THEN CLASSY !


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> Esoteric, it got banned before the _*layitlow riots*_ i forgot why


and what were the lay it low riots?! and how could you forget why you got banned?! we did the drama from the other "banned" name...just man up and share ESO!! you got your OG name back and your happy, just give us some history?! dont get a yeast infection like the whole wagon build off!! i still wanna boot your ass for that one!! ANYWAYZ......DO SHARE fucker!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

phatras said:


> Same can be said for you.. He at least has something productive to post and not just talking crap when ever he posts.


Hey if you got a problem with me lets air it out here, I said it as a joke. You should try contributing more to the hobby instead of trying to look like a tough guy on here. As soon as it gets to real for you, you will either ban me or start crying like you did when hearse called you out.


----------



## Laidframe

So is this they kind of moderator we have now. A crybaby.


----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> :wow: When? :dunno:


hater! i was being nice jerk! lol


----------



## darkside customs

:rimshot::drama::fool2::inout:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> and what were the lay it low riots?! and how could you forget why you got banned?! we did the drama from the other "banned" name...just man up and share ESO!! you got your OG name back and your happy, just give us some history?! dont get a yeast infection like the whole wagon build off!! i still wanna boot your ass for that one!! ANYWAYZ......DO SHARE fucker!! :biggrin:


fuck if i remember i was blazed most of the time it was at the time when most of OT had 100 screen names as backup, i hardly remember bans most of them were for talking sht to toppdogg, i had a 2001 screen name that i never used eventually it got deleted, 7 screen names later i get this one back im sure the warn is like at 90% for this one, but ill tell you this 2005 and back were some of the best times to be on layitlow.
you talking about the buildoff with more extensions than beyonce has hair and 1st grade math deficient?


----------



## phatras

Laidframe said:


> Hey if got a problem with me lets air it out here, I said it as a joke. You should try contributing more to the hobby instead of trying to look like a tough guy on here. As soon as it gets to real for you, you will either ban me or start crying like you did when hearse called you out.


Guess this goes back to your post the other day to huh.. First off Get your facts straight.. I contribute more to the hobby as a whole then you ever will. So before you talk shit about me or my biz get your facts right. 

Not sure where hearse called me out or where I cried about it but whatever thats old news and both of us have moved on.. I suggest you do the same as you calling me names and acting the hardass wont last..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Oh, alright... if you're being nice, then I will be too. Eso, I wont "hate" on you anymore. (nah, can't do it..... :dunno: ) you're still a douche. 

On a side note, my kids will be throwin down on some plastic tomorrow!  I got the last snap tite kit from Grimreaper69 this past week, so it's time for them to start slinging paint! Ah, I love the smell of plastic in the morning....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Laidframe said:


> Hey if you got a problem with me lets air it out here, I said it as a joke.* You should try contributing more to the hobby* instead of trying to look like a tough guy on here. As soon as it gets to real for you, you will either ban me or start crying like you did when hearse called you out.


Yo fool his hooked me up a time or 2 ! 










Hit the link in my sig and you can see what he offers to us builders ! Now go suck monkey cock ass hat !


----------



## darkside customs

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Yo fool his hooked me up a time or 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the link in my sig and you can see what he offers to us builders ! Now go suck monkey cock ass hat !


:fool2::tongue::naughty:


----------



## Lownslow302

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Yo fool his hooked me up a time or 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the link in my sig and you can see what he offers to us builders ! Now go suck monkey cock ass hat !


 i think he wants shit for free


----------



## [email protected]

Ahahahahahaha ass hat! That shit never gets old lol.


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:He said go suck on some monkey cock....


----------



## mademan

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:He said go suck on some monkey cock....


its funny in any language when monkey nibbles the weenis


----------



## Laidframe

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Yo fool his hooked me up a time or 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the link in my sig and you can see what he offers to us builders ! Now go suck monkey cock ass hat !


Hey Fuck you, is that how you got it sucking his cock. I dont need shit for free I pay my own way. Maybe he will give you more free shit for running to his side.


----------



## Laidframe

phatras said:


> Guess this goes back to your post the other day to huh.. First off Get your facts straight.. I contribute more to the hobby as a whole then you ever will. So before you talk shit about me or my biz get your facts right.
> 
> Not sure where hearse called me out or where I cried about it but whatever thats old news and both of us have moved on.. I suggest you do the same as you calling me names and acting the hardass wont last..


Hey then go ahead and ban me you little bitch, big man now that your a mod.


----------



## [email protected]

Dude your a angry elf.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ass hat... monkey cock... angry elf.... :roflmao: angry elf!!


----------



## Lownslow302

Laidframe said:


> Hey Fuck you, is that how you got it sucking his cock. I dont need shit for free I pay my own way. Maybe he will give you more free shit for running to his side.


----------



## [email protected]

Lol.


----------



## Lownslow302

cats and boxes ought to cheer everyone up


----------



## RaiderPride

Lol. Mini said cock!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> *cats and boxes ought to cheer everyone up
> *


Let me add to this...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

So what did laidframe do to deserve to be banned? I musta missed something. All because he asked to be banned, or did something happen somewhere that I havent seen? Cause if it was for language or shit like that, then HALF of the people here deserve to be banned. Starting with Mini. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> So what did laidframe do to deserve to be banned? I musta missed something. All because he asked to be banned, or did something happen somewhere that I havent seen? Cause if it was for language or shit like that, then HALF of the people here deserve to be banned. Starting with Mini. :roflmao:


 

is he banned?


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0:0


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Let me add to this...
> View attachment 327671


 :roflmao::roflmao: mine wont go into or near boxes, her bad habit is hiding under blankets well see how the dog gets used to one


----------



## pancho1969

Random question :biggrin:
Is 4th of july celebrated on Monday the 4th or the 2nd/3rd? :Happysad:


----------



## Lownslow302

pancho1969 said:


> Random question :biggrin:
> Is 4th of july celebrated on Monday the 4th or the 2nd/3rd? :Happysad:


on the 4th unless it lands on a sunday then you have the following day off


----------



## Lownslow302

Laidframe got banned :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: unwritten rule of layitlow is dont ask a mod to be banned


----------



## darkside customs

WOW He got banned quick!! That ll teach people some respect


----------



## darkside customs

I really wanna slit my fuckin wrists right now.... I hate being fuckin sick.....For the past 2 weeks Ive been stuck in bed not doing shit except watching tv or sleeping.... And Im still sick.... To top all this off Im out of work for at least a month.


----------



## OFDatTX

does any one if house of kolor has baby blue color??


----------



## Lownslow302

:ninja:


----------



## raystrey

OFDatTX said:


> does any one if house of kolor has baby blue color??


they do have a line of pastels. balck gold use to carry them but around a year ago stopped it dont know if it was them or HOK canceled line.


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> I really wanna slit my fuckin wrists right now.... I hate being fuckin sick.....For the past 2 weeks Ive been stuck in bed not doing shit except watching tv or sleeping.... And Im still sick.... To top all this off Im out of work for at least a month.


run im serious it helps


----------



## kustombuilder

Scur-rape-init said:


> So what did laidframe do to deserve to be banned? I musta missed something. All because he asked to be banned, or did something happen somewhere that I havent seen? Cause if it was for language or shit like that, then HALF of the people here deserve to be banned. Starting with Mini. :roflmao:


wtf?:0


----------



## gseeds

OFDatTX said:


> does any one if house of kolor has baby blue color??


i dont think HOK has a baby blue candy or pearl, but you can try to do what i do when i want a preal baby blue, i mix up some white or silver pearl {or blue pearl} in a cup and one drop at a time drop in candy blue toner until you get to the blue you like, then spray over a white or pearl white base, hope this helps.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

gseeds said:


> i dont think HOK has a baby blue candy or pearl, but you can try to do what i do when i want a preal baby blue, i mix up some white or silver pearl {or blue pearl} in a cup and one drop at a time drop in candy blue toner until you get to the blue you like, then spray over a white or pearl white base, hope this helps.


Dang Gary, I love that '67 Imp !


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> I really wanna slit my fuckin wrists right now.... I hate being fuckin sick.....For the past 2 weeks Ive been stuck in bed not doing shit except watching tv or sleeping.... And Im still sick.... To top all this off Im out of work for at least a month.


 I hope you feel better soon homie.... 
Bertha still wants to meet you when you get better... she said she still wants to put peanut butter on your wonder buns!
and eat your Darkside Sandwich!


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> I really wanna slit my fuckin wrists right now.... I hate being fuckin sick.....For the past 2 weeks Ive been stuck in bed not doing shit except watching tv or sleeping.... And Im still sick.... To top all this off Im out of work for at least a month.


 I hope you feel better soon homie.... 
Bertha still wants to meet you when you get better... she said she still wants to put peanut butter on your wonder buns!
and eat your Darkside Sandwich!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Laidframe said:


> Hey if you got a problem with me lets air it out here, I said it as a joke. You should try contributing more to the hobby instead of trying to look like a tough guy on here. As soon as it gets to real for you, you will either ban me or start crying like you did when hearse called you out.


how is he not contributing to the hobby??? he owns a hobby online store!!!:twak:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Darkside sammich... are u serious? Lmao..lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:wave:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: mine wont go into or near boxes, her bad habit is hiding under blankets well see how the dog gets used to one


The all-black one is the sensible one; the tuxedo is _RETARDED_! :loco: Damn worthless treacherous beasts!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> The all-black one is the sensible one; the tuxedo is _RETARDED_! :loco: Damn worthless treacherous beasts!


so is that why got that box of odd numbered tires:rofl:


----------



## BODINE

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Yo fool his hooked me up a time or 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the link in my sig and you can see what he offers to us builders ! Now go suck monkey cock ass hat !


 me too ...


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> so is that why got that box of odd numbered tires:rofl:


Probably; came out of the bedroom one night to find his ass near my hobby shit so I sprayed him with cold water and he hasn't touched any of it since!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Probably; came out of the bedroom one night to find his ass near my hobby shit so I sprayed him with cold water and he hasn't touched any of it since!


mine wont go into the hobby room in general she stays away from my shit since i keep the door closed, eventually shell avoid the first floor once the puppy gets here


----------



## hocknberry

LOL you ****'s are talkin about CATS!! do you have a pink purse for em!? OH FUCKIN SHIT...WAIT.... i have a cat too, but i got stuck with her ass!! THANK YOU MOTHER IN LAW!! at least i have my GREAT DANE TO BACK ME UP!! all though my lil fat chihuahua runs the show! LOL its funny to see my BIG DOG "ZUES" run away from a bone when lil ms "LOLA" chihuahua growls at him!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> LOL you ****'s are talkin about CATS!! do you have a pink purse for em!? OH FUCKIN SHIT...WAIT.... i have a cat too, but i got stuck with her ass!! THANK YOU MOTHER IN LAW!! at least i have my GREAT DANE TO BACK ME UP!! all though my lil fat chihuahua runs the show! LOL its funny to see my BIG DOG "ZUES" run away from a bone when lil ms "LOLA" chihuahua growls at him!!


i like all animals cats are just easier to take care of but theyre a pain in the ass to train it took me about 1 month so that she could use the bathroom toilet. i had to wait 4 years to get my german shepherd lucky for me im only paying 200(me and dude were highschool homies) while everyone else had to pay 750 to get theirs i get her in a few weeks.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

neat little car i may pick up. just scanning my options.


----------



## Tonioseven

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> neat little car i may pick up. just scanning my options.


Stick with one at a time; that Cutty has potential you haven't even BEGUN to touch yet!! Hell, I'd buy it from you if I had it like that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> neat little car i may pick up. just scanning my options.


:0 Where and how much? Im flying in to pick it up!!


----------



## phatras

Lownslow302 said:


> Scur-rape-init said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to squash it.. We all get it you two dont like each other, we are all tired of seeing the fighting.. Stay out of each others way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lownslow302

phatras said:


> Lownslow302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scur-rape-init said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to squash it.. We all get it you two dont like each other, we are all tired of seeing the fighting.. Stay out of each others way.
> 
> 
> 
> i could give a shit, he could go do what ever he wants but im not gonna sit around let that ****** run around talking shit on my name like im a scammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Scur-rape-init said:


> :0 Where and how much? Im flying in to pick it up!!


here in town, 1900 runs and drives.. pass. front floor needs replacement an the trunk will soon, also drivers side quarter


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

how most radicals end up


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

Lownslow302 said:


> how most radicals end up


 :tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> how most radicals end up


thats just sad right there!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

phatras said:


> You two need to squash it.. We all get it you two dont like each other, we are all tired of seeing the fighting.. Stay out of each others way.


Oh, alright. There goes the rest of my fun. :| *added to the ignored list* I will no longer amuse myself. I never really fought with him, :roflmao: it was just easy to piss him off.


----------



## MKD904

Man, this place has been dead lately....everyone is either building, or enjoying the nice weather...


----------



## darkside customs

Wish I was building..... I been down for the past couple weeks with a serious infection in my lungs.... I finally managed to clean my house with only 2 or 3 sitdowns to catch my breath... Im tryin to get myself well fast.


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Wish I was building..... I been down for the past couple weeks with a serious infection in my lungs.... I finally managed to clean my house with only 2 or 3 sitdowns to catch my breath... Im tryin to get myself well fast.


how you get a lung infection?


----------



## Lownslow302

MKD904 said:


> Man, this place has been dead lately....everyone is either building, or enjoying the nice weather...


gettin ready to roll out 3 more builds and watching top gear


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> how you get a lung infection?


asthma attack I had a couple weeks ago and mucus develops in the bronchial tubes causing them to contract thats what makes it hard to breathe.... Im on 5 antibiotics bro, I been in bed for the past 2 weeks not bein able to move much because I couldnt breathe... I quit smoking though which was a good thing....


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> asthma attack I had a couple weeks ago and mucus develops in the bronchial tubes causing them to contract thats what makes it hard to breathe.... Im on 5 antibiotics bro, I been in bed for the past 2 weeks not bein able to move much because I couldnt breathe... I quit smoking though which was a good thing....


damm that sucks in the spring and winter i get that chronic bronchitis shit every time it happens i have to take them stupid ass 6 pills,codeine and antibiotics shit always leaves me with my head spinning.


----------



## hocknberry

this was what...2 time lowrider of the year?! i wonder what happened to loco 64 sittin on a 3 time winner?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> this was what...2 time lowrider of the year?! i wonder what happened to loco 64 sittin on a 3 time winner?!


 i heard its in pieces too but getting rebuilt but then again thats what happened to this car so im sure itll share the same fate


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> damm that sucks in the spring and winter i get that chronic bronchitis shit every time it happens i have to take them stupid ass 6 pills,codeine and antibiotics shit always leaves me with my head spinning.


yup.... And yes it does suck.... Ill be glad when Im back at the bench again building though....


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> yup.... And yes it does suck.... Ill be glad when Im back at the bench again building though....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

its done


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol...a certain someone left their windows down while it poured rain alll night...


----------



## BiggC

Lownslow302 said:


> its done


I wasn't sure I'd like this when you first posted it, but it looks really good done up as a Gasser!!


----------



## Lownslow302

BiggC said:


> I wasn't sure I'd like this when you first posted it, but it looks really good done up as a Gasser!!


thanks, it was one of those "what if's" im sure if i didnt build it it would drive me fucking nuts until i did.


----------



## Lownslow302

man it seems like we get a big fuck you from GM when it comes to imported cars 
2.0 turbo








what were getting same car but boring as shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just them being lazy.


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> lol...a certain someone left their windows down while it poured rain alll night...


SQUISH!!! LOL way to go! here's a lil something to cheer yah up!


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> its done


 damn!! that was fast!! i still say you should build that 79 caddy gasser you drew up!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> damn!! that was fast!! i still say you should build that 79 caddy gasser you drew up!!


im am but im gonna use the revell euro caddy the 79 im gonna do up muscle style


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hocknberry said:


> SQUISH!!! LOL way to go! here's a lil something to cheer yah up!


hah, i have a carpet shampooer here so i just sucked it all out, and let it air out once the sun showed itsself, its all good now


----------



## brownie_602

not all fancy but started gettin into model cars so i bought a 66 i had fun puttin it together n paintin it n sorry for the big ass pikx lol


----------



## Lownslow302

i cant wait for this bitch to come out


----------



## base905

i'd build one like this!!! :420::werd:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LETS HAVE A 1 WEEK BUILD ! NO MATTER WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE JUST GRAB A KIT OFF THE SHELF AND DO A 1 WEEK SLAP FEST ! 

I KNOW ME AN ESO CAN DO IT WITH DETAIL BUT WITH THE SLUM THIS FORUM IS BEEN IN LETS JUST BUILD ! EVEN IF YOU DON'T PAINT ANYTHING , OR JUST THE BODY DO AS MUCH AS YOU WISH BUT IT HAS TO BE FINISHED A IN A WEEK !


----------



## darkside customs

Would love to but cant... I cant even build right now man.... although.... Im tempted to pull out something and do some cutting..... What about a fabrication build off..... since there is a paint off.... what about a fab off.... see what kinda crazy mods we can pull... doesnt have to be an untouched kit... could be something you been workin on for a while....


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Would love to but cant... I cant even build right now man.... although.... Im tempted to pull out something and do some cutting..... What about a fabrication build off..... since there is a paint off.... what about a fab off.... see what kinda crazy mods we can pull... doesnt have to be an untouched kit... could be something you been workin on for a while....


 lets wait a bit on that the batmobile i want isnt out yet


----------



## darkside customs

Oh fuck, I can only imagine what the hell is goin through your sick mind... lol....


----------



## MKD904

Minidreams Inc. said:


> LETS HAVE A 1 WEEK BUILD ! NO MATTER WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE JUST GRAB A KIT OFF THE SHELF AND DO A 1 WEEK SLAP FEST !
> 
> I KNOW ME AN ESO CAN DO IT WITH DETAIL BUT WITH THE SLUM THIS FORUM IS BEEN IN LETS JUST BUILD ! EVEN IF YOU DON'T PAINT ANYTHING , OR JUST THE BODY DO AS MUCH AS YOU WISH BUT IT HAS TO BE FINISHED A IN A WEEK !


I'm laid up also myself.....but how about a challenge to good ol' Minidreams. How about you do this. Get out your little clock and see if you can do the 7 day build challenge. 7 builds in 7 days. They don't have to be crazy, but can you do it? I think it would be cool do watch. What do you think? You could name the builds Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday & Sunday....just for fun...


----------



## MKD904




----------



## darkside customs

Thats a good idea there.... Do it man....


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up layitlow brothers, a while back some one by the name off soloist was selling these parts on here , some of u might know who he is some might not. i woodgrain took a change on buying these parts off of him n he came through withen the same week of sending the money 4 day turn around, just my two cents thnxz everyone n to soloist


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Emilio, that soloist dude you're talking about, used to go by "lowridermodels" and scammed a SHIT ton of people off of here. He owes lots of people stuff, and also sold broken kits he would say were brand new. Im glad you got your "stuff", but alot of people here for the "stiff"


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DUDE I WORK 3 OF THE 7 DAYS ! SO I WOULDN'T BE ABLE  TO PULL THAT! BUT ! IF I HAD MY LITTLE CLOCK STILL I WOULD 4 IN 4 DAYS :naughty:

I DO HAVE A QUICK BUILD MUSTANG GOING ON AS WE SPEAK IS WHY I BROUGHT UP AND SEEING ESO'S DRAG CAMARO, AND EL DOG GET FINISHED THIS PAST WEEK MADE ME WANT TO FLASH OUT A QUICKY WEEKY ! THEY ARE FUN BUILDS TO DO ! THE REST OF YOU NEED TO WALK AWAY FROM THE OVER THE TOP BUILDS AND FUN HAVE BUILD FOR THE FUN OF BUILDING !


----------



## COAST2COAST

im down for the 1 week buildoff:thumbsup:got an impala off the bay a couple weeks ago. even if noone else joins in, i been in a slump with all my projects goin, i need to get something together!! will post pics later


----------



## Lownslow302

i cant do a week takes 2 to come up with the right idea and i fucked my hands up pretty good today so i wont be building for the rest of the month.


----------



## Lownslow302

was doing this all day finally got the hard part done, i pulled 10 bikes and 1 motorcycle before this pic. tomorrow i shave the fence and start laying down gravel


----------



## darkside customs

So, I am just wondering if I should pursue this or not.... Ive only told a couple people about it, but about a week ago, I got a phone call from the doctor at the hospital telling me that they found a tumor on my colon.... said they werent sure if anything could be done about it or not.... so I went and got a second opinion... just like I thought, the hospital fucked up, there is no tumor on my colon.... and then found out what has been causing me some stomach problems.... hemhroids.... hooray!! So should I try and sue the hospital, or am I just wasting my time... because I seriously thought I was goin to die, for the past week or so, I have been under so much fuckin stress and just really upset at the fact that they told me it was a tumor and cancerous at that.... Now I find out its not.... sorry for the rant or bitching, just unsure what to do now....


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> So, I am just wondering if I should pursue this or not.... Ive only told a couple people about it, but about a week ago, I got a phone call from the doctor at the hospital telling me that they found a tumor on my colon.... said they werent sure if anything could be done about it or not.... so I went and got a second opinion... just like I thought, the hospital fucked up, there is no tumor on my colon.... and then found out what has been causing me some stomach problems.... hemhroids.... hooray!! So should I try and sue the hospital, or am I just wasting my time... because I seriously thought I was goin to die, for the past week or so, I have been under so much fuckin stress and just really upset at the fact that they told me it was a tumor and cancerous at that.... Now I find out its not.... sorry for the rant or bitching, just unsure what to do now....


unfortunatly bro, prob. no case! the hospital told my wifes dad he had stomach ulsers.....a year later...."oh we were wrong, they're tumors" a few months later, he was gone from stomach cancer! there wasnt a lawyer that said there was a case or if there was, it'd get shot down in court! fuckin JUSTICE system!!


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> So, I am just wondering if I should pursue this or not.... Ive only told a couple people about it, but about a week ago, I got a phone call from the doctor at the hospital telling me that they found a tumor on my colon.... said they werent sure if anything could be done about it or not.... so I went and got a second opinion... just like I thought, the hospital fucked up, there is no tumor on my colon.... and then found out what has been causing me some stomach problems.... hemhroids.... hooray!! So should I try and sue the hospital, or am I just wasting my time... because I seriously thought I was goin to die, for the past week or so, I have been under so much fuckin stress and just really upset at the fact that they told me it was a tumor and cancerous at that.... Now I find out its not.... sorry for the rant or bitching, just unsure what to do now....


you might for emotional distress, but did they tell you that you had a tumor or did they tell you they want to check and see if is a tumor.


----------



## darkside customs

they said it was a tumor


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> they said it was a tuner


so theres a honda in your ass, sorry had to. you might you should go see someone about it or PM fried chicken eater hes a lawyer


----------



## darkside customs

tumor sorry


----------



## Lownslow302

i think im gonna make one of these out of the fujimi astro van


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> tumor sorry


its all good i know what you meant


----------



## darkside customs

A Chevy astro gasser.... That'll be different...


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> A Chevy astro gasser.... That'll be different...


i probably wont tho there used to be a bad ass astro in my old hood it was blue with black rag top and a wall of 12s it used to roll on 15 reverses then it had Assasins but over the years it either got sold to someone in the hood or the dude stopped taking care of it cause it looks like its seen better days lol i wanna build the version when he had the Assasins.


----------



## darkside customs

Well thats even better.... cant wait to see it on the assasins....


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Well thats even better.... cant wait to see it on the assasins....


its kinda fucked up when you see cars you used to admire end up like that im sure everyone here has seen it happen theres a handful of cars in my old neck of the woods that went from bad ass to WTF happened when i saw what happened to lethal weapon it brought a few of them to mind it makes you wonder if some models share the same fate.


----------



## darkside customs

yup... agreed... there have been quite a few cover cars that have gone from sweet to wtf happened to them...... there was a minitruck featured and covered in MT "Last Look" that was bad ass.... prostreet and layed out with a wicked paint job... but got all screwed up and the rear was damaged.... But they restored it as far as I remember....
Like with Mike Finnegans "Burnt Taco" yota.... that thing was a mess and he turned a turd into a piece of rolling art....


----------



## Lownslow302

got pics of them?

coming soon from HLJ 
a 4 door Hakosuka








and the awesome RSR


----------



## richphotos




----------



## darkside customs

Burnt Taco









Last Look


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Burnt Taco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Look


1st one is pretty cool
i remember that truck now it changed the minitruck game it was way ahead or its time too


----------



## SlammdSonoma

What about the one they call time machine? It had like an old looking paint job with fossils on it...that truck really put me wanting a bagged truck with it... along with last look and burnt taco


----------



## darkside customs

I got that issue with Time Machine on the cover.... that is the baddest truck to date... stained glass rear window and the graphics were insane....

On another note, I am going back to work next week..... just for 1 or 2 days for the moment til I get my strength up to get back in the groove.... Im so damn happy to finally be well enough to do this.... And Im gonna work on a lil somethin somethin today also.... gonna try and get a little time in the bench....


----------



## phatras

You guys should check out street source.. Fester owns both Last look and Time machine. He also owns Joes Flamed yota( joe Millionaire was the name of the MT feature) , a green mazda(milo I think it was called) a purple Ranger from the cover of mt.. He has a whole collection of killer old school rides.. He is really taking care of them and fixing issues any of them had.. Search his name on streetsource.. UncleFester..


----------



## darkside customs

Yea I knew Fester owned Last Look.... That Ranger he built was fuckin insane.... I still drool everytime I see it.... I added him on facebook a few weeks ago....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## richphotos

My buddys body dropped s10 on 22's should be finished soon, Once it is, I am doing a shoot of it, I will post the photos when that happens


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

also went and looked at another cutty today... this ones clean as fuck, way cleaner than mine, just needs a wash... pillowtop seats like mine, but cloth, OG radio, no rips or tears in the seats.. fully loaded, bored 307, the works except dual exhaust and a posi rear, had a v6 but they swapped it... just needs a new hood, marker lights, and the front end bolted back up.. best of all its only 500 bucks... so im out and about cutting all kinds of grass and trying to pick up a full time job as well, i gotta have it.. all i would change is the wheels to some rallies i found.


----------



## richphotos

maaann.. I would love to get my hands on that there.


----------



## mademan

Lownslow302 said:


> i think im gonna make one of these out of the fujimi astro van


after seeing Eso`s camaro, and this one....... I was inspired!

Trabant 601s Gassaaaaahh


















complete with resin cheater slicks and all!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

me too, and i cant wait to get it if i do. the interior looks more faded in these pics, but the door panel pic is best.








































oh and the headliner needs to be reattacthed, nothing a little spray adhesive from 3M wont fix..


----------



## bigdogg323

mademan said:


> after seeing Eso`s camaro, and this one....... I was inspired!
> 
> Trabant 601s Gassaaaaahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete with resin cheater slicks and all!


 DAMN MIKE THIS LOOKS SWEET NEVER SEEN ONE OF THESE 4 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Minidreams Inc. said:


> DUDE I WORK 3 OF THE 7 DAYS ! SO I WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO PULL THAT! BUT ! IF I HAD MY LITTLE CLOCK STILL I WOULD 4 IN 4 DAYS :naughty:
> 
> I DO HAVE A QUICK BUILD MUSTANG GOING ON AS WE SPEAK IS WHY I BROUGHT UP AND SEEING ESO'S DRAG CAMARO, AND EL DOG GET FINISHED THIS PAST WEEK MADE ME WANT TO FLASH OUT A QUICKY WEEKY ! THEY ARE FUN BUILDS TO DO ! THE REST OF YOU NEED TO WALK AWAY FROM THE OVER THE TOP BUILDS AND FUN HAVE BUILD FOR THE FUN OF BUILDING !


Then I say you do the 4 in 4 days.


----------



## Lownslow302

mademan said:


> after seeing Eso`s camaro, and this one....... I was inspired!
> 
> Trabant 601s Gassaaaaahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete with resin cheater slicks and all!


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCJK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Yea I knew Fester owned Last Look.... That Ranger he built was fuckin insane.... I still drool everytime I see it.... I added him on facebook a few weeks ago....


man i loved burnt taco! and it just ended up in the wrong hands! she's dead and gone now i believe......they had a little story on it in MT awhile back! ended up a shitty purple primer and black i think with some white tuner wheels....if i remember right it got rolled?!


----------



## Lownslow302

it took the guy who posted this 3 hours to convince one idiot that this wasnt a 510


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> it took the guy who posted this 3 hours to convince one idiot that this wasnt a 510


maybe the idiot though it was posted as an s10?! :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> maybe the idiot though it was posted as an s10?! :roflmao:


the dude was pretty convinced it was a datsun 510


----------



## Tonioseven

Bluebird SSS?

EDIT: I stand corrected. I was wrong. My bad.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Bluebird SSS


i always thought SSS was for the 2 doors


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## MKD904

Lownslow302 said:


>


UGLY....


----------



## Lownslow302

MKD904 said:


> UGLY....


 to each his own


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's a Datsun 510SSS Coupe 2 door










Here's a Datsun 510 Bluebird 1600, Which is a 4 door...










And here's my old 510 I had 2 years ago, sold it and regret it, is the US version 510 2 door...


----------



## MKD904

Lownslow302 said:


> to each his own


S10 with a Nissan motor?


----------



## RaiderPride

My old datsun 240z. Regret selling it. 242 horsepower to the rear wheels. 
Triple Webber 48mm sidedrafts. L28 bored with JE high compression pistons. Head done by RC Engineering with custom stainless valves. 5speed and 4:11 gears. Minilite magnesium wheels. MSD 7AL box, full Nismo adjustable suspension.


----------



## MAZDAT

RaiderPride said:


> My old datsun 240z. Regret selling it. 242 horsepower to the rear wheels.
> Triple Webber 48mm sidedrafts. L28 bored with JE high compression pistons. Head done by RC Engineering with custom stainless valves. 5speed and 4:11 gears. Minilite magnesium wheels. MSD 7AL box, full Nismo adjustable suspension.



Nice!!!!! Here's my engine shot of my blue 510...L16, 219 competition SSS head ported and polished, dual micuni 44's, 240Z flat top pistons, dual springs on valves, competition Nismo clutch set, about 180hp


----------



## 408models

Scur-rape-init said:


> Emilio, that soloist dude you're talking about, used to go by "lowridermodels" and scammed a SHIT ton of people off of here. He owes lots of people stuff, and also *sold broken kits he would say were brand new*. Im glad you got your "stuff", but alot of people here for the "stiff"


:yessad::rant:

X2 & yup thats a fact!!


----------



## darkside customs

Here's what happened to Mike Finnegans Burnt Taco after he sold it.... RIP


----------



## gseeds

sr.woodgrain said:


> was up layitlow brothers, a while back some one by the name off soloist was selling these parts on here , some of u might know who he is some might not. i woodgrain took a change on buying these parts off of him n he came through withen the same week of sending the money 4 day turn around, just my two cents thnxz everyone n to soloist


well Emilio you got lucky bro, ive been waiting going on two years for my shit , once in awhile ill get a PM telling me its in the mail but sure as shit it never gets here, then a month or so later ill get another PM telling me hes about to send it but loss my addy, so i send my addy again and im told its being mailed that week, and again it never gets here, this has been going on now for amost two years, Ive got a little info that he dosnt want out, that im about to leak.


----------



## darkside customs

gseeds said:


> well Emilio you got lucky bro, ive been waiting going on two years for my shit , once in awhile ill get a PM telling me its in the mail but sure as shit it never gets here, then a month or so later ill get another PM telling me hes about to send it but loss my addy, so i send my addy again and im told its being mailed that week, and again it never gets here, this has been going on now for amost two years, Ive got a little info that he dosnt want out, that im about to leak.


Im pretty sure its the same info I have also..... You know, of all people to burn on here, why would anyone burn you Gary.... you do alot for the hobby and seeing this just pisses me off even more..... Karma comes back around though.... I know its been 2 years, but I wouldnt waste anymore time on it bro...


----------



## darkside customs

pretty cool wagon...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

My dads 70 R/T chargers getting painted plum crazy purple tomorrow morning. He went today and layer down $1700 for a grille, door fuzzies and fender trim. Dodges, especially old one are not CHEAP!!.. the grille alone is 700... insane!


----------



## Lownslow302

MKD904 said:


> S10 with a Nissan motor?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> pretty cool wagon...


thats bad ass i would just leave it with the poverty caps


----------



## darkside customs

Thats just a bit much IMO


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> thats bad ass i would just leave it with the poverty caps


I agree... that thing looks killer as it is...


----------



## Lownslow302

someone was asking about how to do the chipped paint i found a good topic showing how to do it
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29347


----------



## sr.woodgrain

gseeds said:


> well Emilio you got lucky bro, ive been waiting going on two years for my shit , once in awhile ill get a PM telling me its in the mail but sure as shit it never gets here, then a month or so later ill get another PM telling me hes about to send it but loss my addy, so i send my addy again and im told its being mailed that week, and again it never gets here, this has been going on now for amost two years, Ive got a little info that he dosnt want out, that im about to leak.


that fuck up gary i guess i did get lucky, i know ive heard he did burn alot of people on here.


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody watch transformers 3 yet? :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Thats just a bit much IMO


LOL maybe its just the mini trucker in my, but i like it! too bad its not a 2 door!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

pancho1969 said:


> Anybody watch transformers 3 yet? :biggrin:


Nope, Is it good?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Scur-rape-init said:


> Nope, Is it good?!?! :biggrin:


Don't no gona go watch it this weekend


----------



## BiggC

pancho1969 said:


> Anybody watch transformers 3 yet? :biggrin:


Yeah I saw it Tuesday night. It was alot better then I thought it was going to be......and the new chick is smokin' hot!!


----------



## MAZDAT

BiggC said:


> Yeah I saw it Tuesday night. It was alot better then I thought it was going to be......and the new chick is smokin' hot!!


I'm going to watch it this weekend. The chick looks smokin' hot....but she's not Megan Fox, they should of kept her


----------



## rollindeep408

MAZDAT said:


> I'm going to watch it this weekend. The chick looks smokin' hot....but she's not Megan Fox, they should of kept her


They fired her ass for being a cunt and talking shit to the director lmao shows that no matter how hott you are there is plenty of others out there


----------



## MAZDAT

rollindeep408 said:


> They fired her ass for being a cunt and talking shit to the director lmao shows that no matter how hott you are there is plenty of others out there


That's true


----------



## Scur-rape-init

BiggC said:


> Yeah I saw it Tuesday night. It was alot better then I thought it was going to be......and the new chick is smokin' hot!!





MAZDAT said:


> I'm going to watch it this weekend. The chick looks smokin' hot....but she's not Megan Fox, they should of kept her





rollindeep408 said:


> They fired her ass for being a cunt and talking shit to the director lmao shows that no matter how hott you are there is plenty of others out there


Yeah, but ti's still Megan Fox. :roflmao: She is hotter then the chick in it now.


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> They fired her ass for being a cunt and talking shit to the director lmao shows that no matter how hott you are there is plenty of others out there


 :thumbsup: hot or not bitch still couldnt act.


----------



## Lownslow302

damm this whip is a beast


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*ATT. 93FULLSIZE , BAD SEED, CRXLOWRIDER ALL ITEMS SHIPPED !*

HEY FELLAS ALL ITEMS WERE SHIPPED TODAY ! 

FRANK AND BAD SEED THEY WOULDN'T LET ME PUT A CONFIRMATION ON YOUR GUYS CAUSE OF THE WEIGHT FOR SOME REASON BUT THEY WERE SHIPPED FRIST CLASS YOU SHOULD HAVE THEM AROUND WED CAUSE OF THE 4TH OF JULY !

CRXLOWRIDER I GOT YOUR MONEY ORDER TODAY AND SHIPPED TODAY ! IT WAS SENT 2 DAY PRIORITY WITH CONFIRMATION HERE IS YOUR INFO !

*0311 0240 0002 3919 9918*


----------



## hocknberry

*Users Browsing this Forum*

There are currently 19 users browsing this forum. (4 members & 15 guests)

hocknberry
ejm2002
LoLife4Life
Minidreams Inc.
its dead in here for a friday night....looks like there's 15 ninja's though!


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> *Users Browsing this Forum*
> 
> There are currently 19 users browsing this forum. (4 members & 15 guests)
> 
> hocknberry
> ejm2002
> LoLife4Life
> Minidreams Inc.
> its dead in here for a friday night....looks like there's 15 ninja's though!


:ninja::wave::sprint: I'm at work but I'm around here & there.


----------



## Lownslow302

Stance Brahh


----------



## pancho1969

BiggC said:


> Yeah I saw it Tuesday night. It was alot better then I thought it was going to be......and the new chick is smokin' hot!!


Thanks for the input fellas just got back from watching it and I thought the whole movie was great. Action through out the whole movie :thumbsup. As far as the new girl I was like :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

CHECK OUT MY SALE THREAD IN CLASSIFIEDS ......*SELLIN LOTS!! OF STUFF *....all im basically keepin is stuff certain someone gave me , still will do models just no near future ...

have to get couple depts paid off ...


----------



## Lownslow302

working on it working on it


----------



## crxlowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas

Lownslow302 said:


> damm this whip is a beast


 Is some one building this thing? COOL


----------



## LoLife4Life

Yup I think Megan fox fucked up her face with all that surgery the new bitch is better on the eyes!! Oh yeah i think this was the best one so far saw it in IMAX 3D


----------



## sinicle

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: hot or not bitch still couldnt act.


 that bitch has gorgeous eyes.....and that's it!!!!!!! no curves, no style, AND NO TALENT!!!! I plan on seeing the new flic today so I can't say if the new bitch is good yet. but fuck (buttfuck!!!haha) Megan if she's a cunt...it's not like the bitch did any nudity.....


----------



## gseeds

Lownslow302 said:


> damm this whip is a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i like everything about this car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

Minidreams Inc. said:


> HEY FELLAS ALL ITEMS WERE SHIPPED TODAY !
> 
> FRANK AND BAD SEED THEY WOULDN'T LET ME PUT A CONFIRMATION ON YOUR GUYS CAUSE OF THE WEIGHT FOR SOME REASON BUT THEY WERE SHIPPED FRIST CLASS YOU SHOULD HAVE THEM AROUND WED CAUSE OF THE 4TH OF JULY !
> 
> CRXLOWRIDER I GOT YOUR MONEY ORDER TODAY AND SHIPPED TODAY ! IT WAS SENT 2 DAY PRIORITY WITH CONFIRMATION HERE IS YOUR INFO !
> 
> *0311 0240 0002 3919 9918*


cool thanks mini !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lownslow302

needed to fix a homies bike and i got invited to a bike shop thats invitation only


----------



## Lownslow302

badgas said:


> Is some one building this thing? COOL


 might build a Trans am car but im not gonna use a Camaro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hack shack has updates with prices and pictures.. in the classifieds


----------



## Lownslow302

finally got this shit molded 19" bridgestone Potenza from the R34 GTR, i plan on molding the GTR tires too.


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> needed to fix a homies bike and i got invited to a bike shop thats invitation only


hey eso...what you got on finding parts for a 59 schwinn tornado 26" ?! my neighbor was gonna trash it, its pretty much all there but i need the seat and handle bars and grips! i tried evilbay and googled some stuff......


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> finally got this shit molded 19" bridgestone Potenza from the R34 GTR, i plan on molding the GTR tires too.


I need about 5 sets. Gimme a price!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> hey eso...what you got on finding parts for a 59 schwinn tornado 26" ?! my neighbor was gonna trash it, its pretty much all there but i need the seat and handle bars and grips! i tried evilbay and googled some stuff......


try ratrodbikes.com


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I need about 5 sets. Gimme a price!


need to get some soft resin it might be a long long long long while


----------



## Lownslow302

they do look good with 17s


----------



## RaiderPride

Lownslow302 said:


> finally got this shit molded 19" bridgestone Potenza from the R34 GTR, i plan on molding the GTR tires too.


Look good.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> need to get some soft resin it might be a long long long long while


----------



## BODINE

CHECK OUT MY SALE THREAD IN CLASSIFIEDS ......*SELLIN LOTS!! OF STUFF *....all im basically keepin is stuff certain someone gave me , still will do models just no near future ...

have to get couple depts paid off ...​


----------



## gseeds

good looking tire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, for all you guys waitin on me to ship, my F'n computer crashed yesterday, and I spent the better part of the day fixin that, so I will ship out on Tuesday to all of you. 

On that note, I lost all my saved sites, information, pics, reference spots, AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRG!!! EVERYTHING!!!  Pissed me off. Oh well, good thing I remember most of them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

any advice on pulling out dents? i have an assload of them on my car and im trying to paint soon.. got mostly baseball size ones


----------



## Lownslow302

havent bought resin in a while but when it do itll be this


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## sinicle

my boy getting some work in on his Prowler


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Lownslow302 said:


> havent bought resin in a while but when it do itll be this


I'm glad he decided to have this casted.


----------



## MKD904

Both cars are sick...

http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com...tarliner_and_oldsmobile_dynamic_88/index.html


----------



## hocknberry

PERDITION said:


> I'm glad he decided to have this casted.


he who!? that wagon is wicked!!! where can i find one?! looks like it tamiya?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> he who!? that wagon is wicked!!! where can i find one?! looks like it tamiya?!


the site has them its pretty expensive for just the body around 56 bucks with lights and lenses


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> the site has them its pretty expensive for just the body around 56 bucks with lights and lenses


GD!! yah thats a bit much! so where can i grab a r34 and send it to the hawk and make it a wagon!!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> GD!! yah thats a bit much! so where can i grab a r34 and send it to the hawk and make it a wagon!!


if you think about it youre better off buying the resin kit a tamiya R34 will set you back 35 the wagon at least 15


----------



## Lownslow302

doing this to a revell caddy


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven

I got nothin'


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if im correct didnt bob downie build a R34 out of a dodge magnum? by changing out the front/rear end of it he got the same look,... i know someone over in ACME built one. Silver with like Mine's decals on it..


----------



## base905

Lownslow302 said:


> doing this to a revell caddy




badass!:thumbsup: i did a 57 like this, and im planning of doing a 60 impala awb too


----------



## Lownslow302

damm had i had no fucking brakes on the passenger side


----------



## sinicle

I got a question that I'm sure will make most of you think I ate paint chips or lived under power lines, but what does WIP stand for? is it "while in progress"? at first I thought people were meaning "my whip" like my ride but now I'm not sure...


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> I got a question that I'm sure will make most of you think I ate paint chips or lived under power lines, but what does WIP stand for? is it "while in progress"? at first I thought people were meaning "my whip" like my ride but now I'm not sure...


Work in Progress, lol im sure everyone has asked the question i know i did when i first saw it


----------



## mademan

nova gassers!!!! f++k yes!!


----------



## Lownslow302

i preffer AWB novas them shits just look mean with the axle rocked forward


----------



## mademan

Lownslow302 said:


> i preffer AWB novas them shits just look mean with the axle rocked forward


hell yeah, im debating buying the gasser subframe for my 1:1 63


----------



## Lownslow302

mademan said:


> hell yeah, im debating buying the gasser subframe for my 1:1 63


my uncle is doing a 79 caprice as a gasser for now hes got it on lift coils but in the future hes gonna do the ibeam front axle


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> *doing this to a revell caddy*


geeyah!! bout time that caddy gasser came to light!!


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> damm had i had no fucking brakes on the passenger side


GD!! rivits and all!! you tryin to die?!


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> I got a question that I'm sure will make most of you think I ate paint chips or lived under power lines, but what does WIP stand for? is it "while in progress"? at first I thought people were meaning "my whip" like my ride but now I'm not sure...


LOL! dont be so hard on your self sin!! you were very close!! WIP or W.I.P. means work in progress!


----------



## Tonioseven

SlammdSonoma said:


> if im correct didnt bob downie build a R34 out of a dodge magnum? by changing out the front/rear end of it he got the same look,... i know someone over in ACME built one. Silver with like Mine's decals on it..


Bob built the original NisMagnum that's pictured; Mike from Scale Productions got Bob's permission and had it cast.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> GD!! rivits and all!! you tryin to die?!


its just the one side of the rotor everywhere else was fine i felt it when i was speeding in and out of turns that something was off in the back brakes. i broke a brake pad bracket ill get a new one tomorrow, but i think its time to start fishing for one of these


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

got some work done yesterday..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

id say its taking shape pretty well


----------



## sinicle

Lownslow302 said:


> Work in Progress, lol im sure everyone has asked the question i know i did when i first saw it


Thanks man! Haha! Ive always heard "there's no stupid questions, just stupid people, the more you ask of the first, the less you are of the second"


----------



## Lownslow302

@sinicle  


damm spent a shitload of money on the brakes:angry:


----------



## sinicle

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> id say its taking shape pretty well


 Is the circuit board just for head and tail lights or do you got more going on there?


----------



## Lownslow302

dont feel likem fixing my truck it was fucking nice out rode to a italian restaurant for some Gelato


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sinicle said:


> Is the circuit board just for head and tail lights or do you got more going on there?


 Just those for now...but everything that can be lit will be


----------



## Lownslow302

what is it with 2nd gen S10/blazers and the bullshit hood latch release cables :thumbsdown: ran a tandem bicycle brake cable through it id like to see that fucker break.


----------



## Tonioseven

Same thing happened on the Regal I had; sh!t was garbage. Lol.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Its usually the handle that breaks first. Just wait until your recline seat handle snaps of.


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> Its usually the handle that breaks first. Just wait until your recline seat handle snaps of.


lol changed that fucker once already and have the heavy duty one just in case


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Its usually the handle that breaks first. Just wait until your recline seat handle snaps of.


LOL mines broke on my dime and the wifey's blazer!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Easy fix. Drill out the old aluminum that snapped off. Find a old allen wrench and pound it in. Easy new handle that won't brake. Fuck replacing them all the time.


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> its just the one side of the rotor everywhere else was fine i felt it when i was speeding in and out of turns that something was off in the back brakes. i broke a brake pad bracket ill get a new one tomorrow, but i think its time to start fishing for one of these


i will honestly say hyundai is puttin out some cool lookin shit.....but its still a hyundai! maybe they've come up some but they just have that rep of the bottom doller car line...and i see they want like $25,000 for a sorento?! pfffff!! i can get somethin better used for that!! i know the tiburon could probably stomp my civic that has the exhaust and intake and fuel rails done, but its still an ugly piece in my book! one of my homies has a '07 mercedes compressor.....for mercedes...their bottom line pretty much...payed $19,000 and that thing is a pussy magnet just cause its a mercedes! i mean to each man his own..just my 2 pennies.............. since its dead as shit in here tonight!


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Easy fix. Drill out the old aluminum that snapped off. Find a old allen wrench and pound it in. Easy new handle that won't brake. Fuck replacing them all the time.


thats ghetto gangsta!! LOL i been using a small vice grip pilers! :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> what is it with 2nd gen S10/blazers and the bullshit hood latch release cables :thumbsdown: ran a tandem bicycle brake cable through it id like to see that fucker break.


I owned an old Pontiac 6000 that had that shit happen.... the damn hood latch handle completely snapped and I had it ghetto rigged with some pliers..... of course a week after that, I rear ended an SUV and all I had to do to open the hood was push down on the hood and the shit would open... no latch needed.....











Oh yea, and Im back fuckers...... been with out the internet for a couple days in my home.... back for now.... lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn..and just when it was getting good and quiet in here.. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

And why is it that everyone wants to race me? I drive a stock ass scion Tc. Some bitch with a bug though she was gonna keep up... after I hit 4th gear, consider me gone. Though the v8 guys here seem to hate the lil 4cyl is kicking their ass coming up the mtn. Fuck em!


----------



## BODINE

beacg today :0


----------



## Lownslow302

SlammdSonoma said:


> And why is it that everyone wants to race me? I drive a stock ass scion Tc. Some bitch with a bug though she was gonna keep up... after I hit 4th gear, consider me gone. Though the v8 guys here seem to hate the lil 4cyl is kicking their ass coming up the mtn. Fuck em!


because its a scion lol my homies gets the same shit from imports,mustangs and camaros cause he drives a c4 vette with no mods so when they do beat him they go bragging to everyone that they beat a corvette.


----------



## kustombuilder

wasssssuppppppppppppp.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Tonioseven said:


> Same thing happened on the Regal I had; sh!t was garbage. Lol.


its like that on the cut too, all i do is bang it and it pops up


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> its like that on the cut too, all i do is bang it and it pops up


 i used to stand on the bumper on mine and rock it but yesterday it was definetly stuck fixed that shit with a bike brake cable and some super lithium


----------



## TINGOS

FUCKED UP,MY SON HAS ME HOOKED ON CALL OF DUTY BLACK OPPS ONLINE KILLING ZOMBIES.THAT GAME IS THE SHIT.GONNA BUTT IN WITH MY MODEL BUILDING,FUCKED UP.I PLAYED ALL DAY YESTERDAY FROM 1 IN THE AFTERNOON TILL MIDNIGHT.NOMBRE.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you aint fucked up til you have unprotected sex!


----------



## TINGOS

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> you aint fucked up til you have unprotected sex!


YEAH THAT SOUNDS FUCKED UP.OK NEVERMOND THEN,I GUESS I'M GOOD.STILL A BADASS GAME.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You play online? hit me up minidreams124


----------



## TINGOS

Minidreams Inc. said:


> You play online? hit me up minidreams124


FRIEND REQUEST ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE blvdbike IS MY SONS USER NAME.i REALLY SUCK THOUGH SO YOU MIGHT NOT PLAY WITH US FOR A LONGTIME.LOL.OTHER PEOPLE KEPT DISSING US.WE ENDED PLAYING WIIH SUCKY PEOPLE JUST LIKE US.LEVEL 9 ONLY I THINK.WE REALLY ARE THAT BAD.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! I an't much better ! LOL ! I mostly play combat training with 93fullsize and BIGG C !


----------



## Tonioseven

XBox or Playstation?! I'm on XBox.


----------



## TINGOS

Tonioseven said:


> XBox or Playstation?! I'm on XBox.


 
PS3


----------



## Tonioseven

Dammit; always the oddman out. Lmao!!


----------



## phatras

I need me an xbox.. lol..


----------



## Lownslow302

traded these 
















for this


----------



## Lownslow302

traded these 
















for this


----------



## rollindeep408

Minidreams Inc. said:


> You play online? hit me up minidreams124


send me a request impalasj59 i think you pm me it before but i lost it 




Tonioseven said:


> Dammit; always the oddman out. Lmao!!


you too lol im not on much but i do try to get some time once in awhile 

anyone else on xbox?? lets get it crackin lol


----------



## Lownslow302

if im on its or Forza or another racing game Esoteric787


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> send me a request impalasj59 i think you pm me it before but i lost it
> 
> 
> 
> you too lol im not on much but i do try to get some time once in awhile
> 
> anyone else on xbox?? lets get it crackin lol


I'm Tonioseven; I got 93Fullsize and Lownslow302 as friends. Send me a request and I'll add you. I SUCK at XBox.


----------



## darkside customs

Im old school... I still got a PS2 and an original Nintendo.... Super Mario is tha shit....


----------



## Tonioseven

I still have PS1 and PS2.  I can't get used to the XBox controller.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

got bored.. havent drawn anything since that cutty so here.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That's pretty cool Lil D.


----------



## Tonioseven

YOU ain't bored! I SEE who you spend time with!! :thumbsup::nicoderm::h5: Use protection!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: always  preciate that Tonio


----------



## MayhemKustomz

AMT kits piss me off. :guns:


----------



## 408models

*nvr mind ,*

*BUT DOES ANYONE GOT THE NEWR AMT 1959 CHEVY EL CAMINO FOR SALE, I GOT A BUDDY THATS LOOKIN FOR ONE.*


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> *nvr mind ,*
> 
> *BUT DOES ANYONE GOT THE NEWR AMT 1959 CHEVY EL CAMINO FOR SALE, I GOT A BUDDY THATS LOOKIN FOR ONE.*


thurs a new 59 elco out???


----------



## 408models

well not new new, but the blue one on the cover. thats the one i've seen a while back.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

xbox.. fucking retarded POS. i got two of the fuckers, both just paperweights. The one im using now, i turn it on and says open tray. I open tray put game in and close... it still asks to open tray...WTF? its done this before..i left the POS for 3 months, came back to it...and works fine... microsoft and their hard up bullshit. aint worth even fixing the fucking thing.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

SlammdSonoma said:


> xbox.. fucking retarded POS. i got two of the fuckers, both just paperweights. The one im using now, i turn it on and says open tray. I open tray put game in and close... it still asks to open tray...WTF? its done this before..i left the POS for 3 months, came back to it...and works fine... microsoft and their hard up bullshit. aint worth even fixing the fucking thing.


Damn. Go ahead and get pissed man. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Tell us how you really feel Brian...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ehh.. naa. id rather go drive around 60 and throw it up in the air... did that to my PS2. found out i could throw it up in the air 4-5 times before the top pops off... LMAO playable, dont count on it.


----------



## darkside customs

I know Im not on here as much as I use to be, but where the fuck did hydrohype go to? is he still posting here or did he just say fuck it and left??? I kinda miss his rambling ass comments on here....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Is anyone else's pages all messed up ?


I was on here this morning and everything as cool but now i log on and its all weird and jacked up ! I have restarted the computer and it stays ! This is the only site with the problem ! AND IT SUCKS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I went and rest everything and it seems it works !


----------



## darkside customs

I kept getting database error messages earlier... but that stopped...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Mine seems to be fine now ! 

Fellas i need to ask you guys for some prayers for BIGG C and my little girl ! 

Today BIGG C found out his grandfather is in bad shape and was not givin more then a few days ! He lives with him to for full his wishes of being at home not in a care home or hosptial so thats why he has not been on much ! Last night they were told they couldn't do anything for him so lets pray that its easy for him to deal with his loss ! 

And for my little girl ! We are taking her in at 6 am for surgery to fix some thing that are keeping her eyes from growing correctly ! They have to do both eyes and for a 2yr old its going to be a lot for her ! 

Thank you guys for treating most of us like family when we need it !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good luck Dave. I will keep your little girl in prayer. 

Bigg C, we're pullin for your G-pa bro! Prayers are with you, and your family.


----------



## hocknberry

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Mine seems to be fine now !
> 
> Fellas i need to ask you guys for some prayers for BIGG C and my little girl !
> 
> Today BIGG C found out his grandfather is in bad shape and was not givin more then a few days ! He lives with him to for full his wishes of being at home not in a care home or hosptial so thats why he has not been on much ! Last night they were told they couldn't do anything for him so lets pray that its easy for him to deal with his loss !
> 
> And for my little girl ! We are taking her in at 6 am for surgery to fix some thing that are keeping her eyes from growing correctly ! They have to do both eyes and for a 2yr old its going to be a lot for her !
> 
> Thank you guys for treating most of us like family when we need it !


 bigg c is with our fam dave!! and for your baby girl, dont know whats goin on there, but my nephew had to have some kind of eye surgery a year ago to correct a crossed eye for vision or something..(NO JOKES RIGHT NOW PLEASE GUYS! ya'll know what i mean!!) its a scary thing to see a child so small go under anesthesia and a knife!! as a father i cant imagine your anxiety or worry....but keep a level head dave!! breath easy and keep your head up!! especially for the wifey!! you gotta be stronger then ever to comfort her homie!! keep her on the ups and I.... WE as LIL fam hope everything goes well!! keep us posted brother!! :angel:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Hopefully everything goes well for both Mini and Bigg C. My 6yr old had to have stomach surgery when she was 3 months. Heart wrenching as a father watching your first born have to get iv's and know she is going under the knife. Most of us know how nervous you must be Dave. I'm sure she will pull through. Bigg C stay strong for the rest of your fam.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that is some bad news... 
Chris, I know what you are going through brother...and Im so sorry to hear about this... I will keep you and your family in my prayers... If you need anything bro, dont hesitate... Im always around....
Same goes for you Dave... Im gonna pray for you and your family... I know your little girl will do just fine with the surgery.... You got my number man... you need to talk / vent, hit me up... Im always down for abuse lol... you know what I mean brother...


----------



## Lownslow302

time to build a new bike might do it up like this but wont be using metal for the covers


----------



## Tonioseven

My prayers go out to both families and everybody else that needs them


----------



## richphotos

prayers for mini and big C, keep ya head up guys.


----------



## rollindeep408

richphotos said:


> prayers for mini and big C, keep ya head up guys.


 x2 prayers are with you and your family's


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lownslow302 said:


> time to build a new bike might do it up like this but wont be using metal for the covers


That's badass. I would get my fat ass on that and roll it.


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> time to build a new bike might do it up like this but wont be using metal for the covers


Thats effin badass!!


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> That's badass. I would get my fat ass on that and roll it.


Burros have been popping up everywhere all of a sudden its kinda weird how it was just me and 7 other guys building them i left the one i had in Florida and my brother told me since ive left it 3 other bikes like mines popped up in the clearwater area im not gonna go for the lowest on record i think King Abraham or Kung Fuji holds that title. not to mention theyre comfortable as hell for 1/8th the price of them recumbent bikes


----------



## darkside customs

Please keep Bigg C and his family in your prayers... He lost his grandfather this morning....:angel::angel:


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Please keep Bigg C and his family in your prayers... He lost his grandfather this morning....:angel::angel:


damm that sucks RIP


----------



## MAZDAT

My condolences go out to BiggC and his family:angel::angel:


----------



## base905

Lownslow302 said:


> Burros have been popping up everywhere all of a sudden its kinda weird how it was just me and 7 other guys building them i left the one i had in Florida and my brother told me since ive left it 3 other bikes like mines popped up in the clearwater area im not gonna go for the lowest on record i think King Abraham or Kung Fuji holds that title. not to mention theyre comfortable as hell for 1/8th the price of them recumbent bikes


yo homie can u post more pics or a link or somethin? thoes bikes a bad ass makes me want to build one


----------



## Lownslow302

base905 said:


> yo homie can u post more pics or a link or somethin? thoes bikes a bad ass makes me want to build one


design is all on you homie heres a link with some pictures to get you started
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19995&start=0


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> I know Im not on here as much as I use to be, but where the fuck did hydrohype go to? is he still posting here or did he just say fuck it and left??? I kinda miss his rambling ass comments on here....


 lol things have been nice and quiet around hear without my fat mouth running all the time! I am still a lil whore... I have just been 
spacing out on some other issues's right now... and I started questioning some of my builds, and losing my nerve to post...
but Im around, and will be posting more crap real soon....



Minidreams Inc. said:


> Mine seems to be fine now !
> 
> Fellas i need to ask you guys for some prayers for BIGG C and my little girl !
> 
> Today BIGG C found out his grandfather is in bad shape and was not givin more then a few days ! He lives with him to for full his wishes of being at home not in a care home or hosptial so thats why he has not been on much ! Last night they were told they couldn't do anything for him so lets pray that its easy for him to deal with his loss !
> 
> And for my little girl ! We are taking her in at 6 am for surgery to fix some thing that are keeping her eyes from growing correctly ! They have to do both eyes and for a 2yr old its going to be a lot for her !
> 
> Thank you guys for treating most of us like family when we need it !


 prayer's go out to both you and Big C... both you guys have no choice but to stay 
strong now.... and Man up for your family....


----------



## richphotos

Condolences to Big C and his family. R.I.P


----------



## darkside customs

Good to see you are still around.... Now get to building... YOu do great work on your builds brother...


----------



## tunzafun

Whats up fellas?! Im FINALLY back. Computer had a virus since March and finally just got it fixed today


----------



## Scur-rape-init

x2 Hydro. Get back to building foo! It's good to see your stuff hit the bench! 

Bigg C, My condolences brother. You are in my thoughts and prayers. 

WB Matt!! Good news on gettin your computer fixed!


----------



## darkside customs

Fuckin bullshit...... Im really starting to get pissed off here at home... I got the mother in law staying with us for the next 2 months.... its been a week since she got here, and already driving me fuckin ape shit.... I dont need someone standing over my ass while Im on the computer or at the bench or cooking......
even better... its 90 degrees here and hot like an oven in the home and shes asking me to turn off the ac because its too cold for her... 
the asshole comes out in me as I tell her if shes cold to stand outside and she wont be cold anymore.....
and this was my favorite comment from her....
" You have too many model cars, why do you have so many and you shouldnt be spending your money on toys"
Yea granny, I should spend my money on putting your ass in a home.... 

Sorry, just had to rant for a minute...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

HEY DAVE HOPE ALL GOES WELL WITH YOUR DAUGHTER AND YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN MY PRAYERS!!!!

CHRIS SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS AND YOU ALL ARE IN MY PRAYERS AS WELL MY BROTHER!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

DOULBE POST >=[


----------



## darkside customs

take your ass back to '96..... song was tha shit....


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Fuckin bullshit...... Im really starting to get pissed off here at home... I got the mother in law staying with us for the next 2 months.... its been a week since she got here, and already driving me fuckin ape shit.... I dont need someone standing over my ass while Im on the computer or at the bench or cooking......
> even better... its 90 degrees here and hot like an oven in the home and shes asking me to turn off the ac because its too cold for her...
> the asshole comes out in me as I tell her if shes cold to stand outside and she wont be cold anymore.....
> and this was my favorite comment from her....
> " *You have too many model cars, why do you have so many and you shouldnt be spending your money on toys"*
> Yea granny, I should spend my money on putting your ass in a home....
> 
> Sorry, just had to rant for a minute...


 my homies dad told him the same shit except to buy a real car, when my homie was in irak he left his bagged shortbed with his dad his dad sold the truck a year after he was gone without anyone knowing when he got back he was pissed as shit that when his dad went on vacation he bought his half of the house from their landlord so whenever his dad tells him shit he always brings up the truck and how its his house.


----------



## darkside customs

damn thats some jacked up shit.... Id be pissed as hell if a fam member sold my shit without me bein there and knowin..


----------



## Lownslow302

for those that underestimate sharpie these nuts


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

time for a new hobby


----------



## [email protected]

Them little go carts are the shit! That one dude go straight ejected from his whip! Cool ass vid. Too!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

That looks like a shit ton of fun.


----------



## sinicle

HA FUCK YEAH IT LOOKS LIKE FUN!!! LOOKS LIKE I GOT A NEW SIDE PROJECT!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

x2 but we dont have hills long enough to race down, so i said fuck it ima hot rod a lincoln


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> Fuckin bullshit...... Im really starting to get pissed off here at home... I got the mother in law staying with us for the next 2 months.... its been a week since she got here, and already driving me fuckin ape shit.... I dont need someone standing over my ass while Im on the computer or at the bench or cooking......
> even better... its 90 degrees here and hot like an oven in the home and shes asking me to turn off the ac because its too cold for her...
> the asshole comes out in me as I tell her if shes cold to stand outside and she wont be cold anymore.....
> and this was my favorite comment from her....
> " You have too many model cars, why do you have so many and you shouldnt be spending your money on toys"
> Yea granny, I should spend my money on putting your ass in a home....
> 
> Sorry, just had to rant for a minute...


 That's why its called MAN CAVE! SHE SHOULD BE HAPPY YOU HAVE A HOBBY. THAT DOES NOT INVOLVE HOOKERS AND DRUGS!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Hydrohype said:


> That's why its called MAN CAVE! SHE SHOULD BE HAPPY YOU HAVE A HOBBY. THAT DOES NOT INVOLVE HOOKERS AND DRUGS!


Oh James loves the hookers. He loves the hookers long time.


----------



## darkside customs

short and fat.... thats my flava.... LMAO..... Hell nah.... I dont love hookers... I dont like the idea of having to use a container of Ajax after sex....


----------



## RaiderPride

Tell your hookers to stop posting on my page looking for you James!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

damm building beater cars pays off ima have enough for a new compressor,a vacuum pump, and spare change for a new bike


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> short and fat.... thats my flava.... LMAO..... Hell nah.... I dont love hookers... I dont like the idea of having to use a container of Ajax after sex....


I should not be talking, I've done some depraved things in my day...

(sex acts that would make Charlie Sheen blush) why just yesterday I picked up girl i use 
mess with,, and i took her to this little industrial complex... I put her in the back seat
with the door open and then-----  never mind!


----------



## bigdogg323

RaiderPride said:


> Tell your hookers to stop posting on my page looking for you James!!!!!!!


:0:wow::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::twak:


----------



## LoLife4Life

JAMES LIKES MIDGETS!! LMNO


----------



## LoLife4Life

JAMES FUCKING WITH THEM COLLEGE BOYS ON SPRING BREAK LMNO


----------



## darkside customs

LoLife4Life said:


> JAMES FUCKING WITH THEM COLLEGE BOYS ON SPRING BREAK LMNO


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::no:


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## LoLife4Life

Tonioseven said:


> View attachment 332824


HAHAHAHAH LMNO GET THAT JAMES BANG BANG BANG DON'T HURT YO SELF BROTHA


----------



## richphotos

Tonioseven said:


> View attachment 332824


 she could get it... LMAO!


----------



## mademan

just put a down payment on an engine for the 1:1 nova. I was gona build one, but figured by the time I get it to what I want, ill have alot more cash into it.

465hp 383 stroker balanced/blue printed. 515 ft/lb torque at 4500rpm..... then I ordered a much nastier cam

Ive also got a 150hp nitrous system with auto bottle opener and dual purge kit and a set of Hooker super comp fenderwell headers

planning on making about 600+ hp


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> View attachment 332824


so would


----------



## Lownslow302

need to clear my fucking bench so i can get to building one of these


----------



## LoLife4Life

Those t-Rex are bad ass I want a real one


----------



## Lownslow302

LoLife4Life said:


> Those t-Rex are bad ass I want a real one


theres one in the richer area of town older guy owns it shit looks fun to drive when hes not driving that hes always riding around in a vespa or bicycle


----------



## Lownslow302

this was fast aparently 9 stacks gets you this you finish the rest with whats left of the bike you wrecked


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> this was fast aparently 9 stacks gets you this you finish the rest with whats left of the bike you wrecked


hell yah!! drop a busa or a gixr under that and away you go!!


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


> View attachment 332824


Its Tina Turner the generic version... Thats jacked up...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> hell yah!! drop a busa or a gixr under that and away you go!!


There already powered by a damn near 1400cc inline motor with a 6 speed trans. Like 0-60 in 3 seconds.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


> View attachment 332824


Is that a fuckin hobbit stripper?


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> There already powered by a damn near 1400cc inline motor with a 6 speed trans. Like 0-60 in 3 seconds.


those ZZR motors aint no joke


----------



## Hydrohype

mademan said:


> just put a down payment on an engine for the 1:1 nova. I was gona build one, but figured by the time I get it to what I want, ill have alot more cash into it.
> 
> 465hp 383 stroker balanced/blue printed. 515 ft/lb torque at 4500rpm..... then I ordered a much nastier cam
> 
> Ive also got a 150hp nitrous system with auto bottle opener and dual purge kit and a set of Hooker super comp fenderwell headers
> 
> planning on making about 600+ hp


 that shit sounds wicked... I look forward to seeing the video of the nova doing the 1/4 mile! How much difference is cam you ordered
compared to one that comes with the stroker?


----------



## Hydrohype

mademan said:


> just put a down payment on an engine for the 1:1 nova. I was gona build one, but figured by the time I get it to what I want, ill have alot more cash into it.
> 
> 465hp 383 stroker balanced/blue printed. 515 ft/lb torque at 4500rpm..... then I ordered a much nastier cam
> 
> Ive also got a 150hp nitrous system with auto bottle opener and dual purge kit and a set of Hooker super comp fenderwell headers
> 
> planning on making about 600+ hp


 that shit sounds wicked... I look forward to seeing the video of the nova doing the 1/4 mile! How much difference is cam you ordered
compared to one that comes with the stroker?


----------



## Lownslow302

compressor running like a champ


----------



## BODINE

friend painted few parts of my 300c front clip for my magnum ,,,,others soon 

both fenders and upper core support


----------



## Lownslow302

you finally get the hood


----------



## BODINE

Lownslow302 said:


> you finally get the hood


yeah , has small bend in front part but was just $50 lol....gotta straighten out , he said he do bumper next


----------



## Lownslow302

BODINE said:


> yeah , has small bend in front part but was just $50 lol....gotta straighten out , he said he do bumper next


shiiiii thats a fucking good deal you saved what like 650 bucks


----------



## BODINE

yeah after market is 435 which i didnt want ...oem dealer 835 ....so far everything OEM ...got 2 sets headlights one oem one after market


----------



## Lownslow302

^ good deal

\/ hot rod lincoln for the fuck of it painting the LFA the same shade of mint green


----------



## SlammdSonoma

JJust a small rant from me today. Tell me guys... what would u do? Listen to this bullshit... my sister and brother in law went to myrtle beach s.c... to scope out to see if its cool for the kids... they left the kids at home... one that's barely 17, and two under their teens... am I wrong for thinking my sister the dumbest bitch on the face of the planet? She said they went to look... for 6 days? Wtf?? That's a vacation..no a scope. Absolutely the dumbest retarded thing to do...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

And myrtle beach and lookout mtn...is a good 6-8 hours away btw.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

SlammdSonoma said:


> JJust a small rant from me today. Tell me guys... what would u do? Listen to this bullshit... my sister and brother in law went to myrtle beach s.c... to scope out to see if its cool for the kids... they left the kids at home... one that's barely 17, and two under their teens... am I wrong for thinking my sister the dumbest bitch on the face of the planet? She said they went to look... for 6 days? Wtf?? That's a vacation..no a scope. Absolutely the dumbest retarded thing to do...


i bet the kids are haven a great time home alone....:rimshot::drama::run::inout::shh: an yes that is a vaca from the kids for sure!!! what a jack ass!


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Scur-rape-init

WTF is this new "LIKE" shit?? Is LIL tryin to be facebook now? It's gay enough on there, now its on here too? :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

Scur-rape-init said:


> WTF is this new "LIKE" shit?? Is LIL tryin to be facebook now? It's gay enough on there, now its on here too? :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302

its a button on the lower right, we aint had no power yesterday. i lit the whole house with these shits i made


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Lownslow302 said:


> its a button on the lower right, we aint had no power yesterday. i lit the whole house with these shits i made


that the hell is it??


----------



## Lownslow302

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> that the hell is it??


water lamps we made them with these bulbs and some tape with 9 volts


----------



## Tonioseven

I peep them Mary Janes!! LOVE them shits!!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I peep them Mary Janes!! LOVE them shits!!


:rofl::h5:storm food


----------



## Lownslow302

this was the last version which cost money isnt as bright but works the same


----------



## MKD904

Scur-rape-init said:


> WTF is this new "LIKE" shit?? Is LIL tryin to be facebook now? It's gay enough on there, now its on here too? :uh:


It may keep a lot of people from reposting the same pictures 12 times in order to leave a comment like, I like this build. May end up being good.


----------



## Lownslow302

MKD904 said:


> It may keep a lot of people from reposting the same pictures 12 times in order to leave a comment like, I like this build. May end up being good.


got that right itll help with the clutter


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

*dang*

1962 impala ss revell california kit comes with front & back bumper guards,DANG











DANGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELL YEAH


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

did some real painting for the first time since i painted my 66 caprice i think... feels good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres before i buffed it.








and :0 oh shit, this was my 10,000th post.lol


----------



## Lownslow302

TINGOS said:


> 1962 impala ss revell california kit comes with front & back bumper guards,DANG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELL YEAH


youre welcome


----------



## Siim123

Damn I hate you guys in States.
You make such a good whiskey(Jack Daniels ftw) I havent been able to build anything during last 2-3 days. You know what I mean.

I must finish my 64 for the Paintoff but Jack has been ruining my plans.


----------



## Lownslow302

some say hes been experimenting with hover technology, upside down


----------



## darkside customs

So alot of you know Ive been sick for the past month with asthma and a lung infection.... So I started to get better and decided to go back to work, well thats when the shit hit the fan.... I was suppose to work yesterday, but couldnt even get out of bed, and breathing was a fucking issue on its own.... So, now Im unemployed and tryin to find out how to apply for disability and unemployment....


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> So alot of you know Ive been sick for the past month with asthma and a lung infection.... So I started to get better and decided to go back to work, well thats when the shit hit the fan.... I was suppose to work yesterday, but couldnt even get out of bed, and breathing was a fucking issue on its own.... So, now Im unemployed and tryin to find out how to apply for disability and unemployment....


 dude hang in there... I really hope things start to get better for you..


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Markie...Im praying that everything works out....


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> Thanks Markie...Im praying that everything works out....


you and me both homie...


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> Thanks Markie...Im praying that everything works out....


you and me both homie...


----------



## BODINE

anyone use a HD PVR on ps3 to record matches ....my son need s help ....whoever can give me correct info that works gets set of wheels ....model of coarse


he got it hooked up ...starts record ....when match over ends record...when he goes to moviemaker to review ....shows like 5 sec black screen ...thats it ...

someone help he saved his own $$$$ tobuy this $200 pvr


----------



## Tonioseven

AMT 70 Chevy Impala Junk Yard Lot 1/25 Chevrolet | eBay


----------



## Ohio Chad

About $700.00 worth of models here.


----------



## Lownslow302

BODINE said:


> anyone use a HD PVR on ps3 to record matches ....my son need s help ....whoever can give me correct info that works gets set of wheels ....model of coarse
> 
> 
> he got it hooked up ...starts record ....when match over ends record...when he goes to moviemaker to review ....shows like 5 sec black screen ...thats it ...
> 
> someone help he saved his own $$$$ tobuy this $200 pvr


try this, otherwise i dont know what to tell you
‪Hauppauge HD PVR Setup Part 1 (UK & PS3)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Lownslow302

Ohio Chad said:


> About $700.00 worth of models here.


unless theyre built theyre just stuff in boxes


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ohio Chad said:


> About $700.00 worth of models here.


And if you build them they'll be worth $7.00


----------



## Lownslow302

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


:dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lownslow302 said:


> :dunno:


Double post !


----------



## darkside customs

Minidreams Inc. said:


> And if you build them they'll be worth $7.00


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ohio Chad

It's all good Mini...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ohio Chad said:


> It's all good Mini...


Oh a WISE GUY !


----------



## mademan

F++K this abcessed tooth, I havent slept in a week, andd nothing will help it..... dentist wont pull it till the 26th of august..... god damn


----------



## MayhemKustomz

mademan said:


> F++K this abcessed tooth, I havent slept in a week, andd nothing will help it..... dentist wont pull it till the 26th of august..... god damn



Find another dentist. That shit can be dangerous and create and abscess to your brain. I had to have 4 pulled at once. Dentist didnt fuck around. Was so bad could barely stand without feeling tooth pain.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Ho hum . Well I have a new apartment , a new laptop , and I'm still alive .... I guess all I can do is go up from here ...


----------



## mademan

MayhemKustomz said:


> Find another dentist. That shit can be dangerous and create and abscess to your brain. I had to have 4 pulled at once. Dentist didnt fuck around. Was so bad could barely stand without feeling tooth pain.


I was given antbiotics, as he said that he cannot do any work until the infection is gone. I was also told that with the antibioitics i would feel relief in 24-48 hours.....its gotten worse. to the point that my cheeck is all swollen, the side of my head hurts, and my neck hurts down my side and into my shoulder.


----------



## Siim123




----------



## sinicle

mademan said:


> F++K this abcessed tooth, I havent slept in a week, andd nothing will help it..... dentist wont pull it till the 26th of august..... god damn


 FUCK A DENTIST! FOR THAT MATTER FUCK DOCTORS AND MECHANICS TOO! read a book and you'll know everything they know and do it yourself! I do. just get your hands on a few of these







and a insulin syringe. it works well as a local. I used to have a bunch of these, but over the years my supply has run low. if you got an abcessed tooth, inject about half a vile in each side of the gum over the tooth, get a dremel and a ice pick and break that fucker up, pull out the pieces. be sure to dig all the bits and pieces up in there. once it's clear, flush with warm salt water and pack with gauze and get on some antibiotics. I do all my own sutures and shit like that.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

mademan said:


> I was given antbiotics, as he said that he cannot do any work until the infection is gone. I was also told that with the antibioitics i would feel relief in 24-48 hours.....its gotten worse. to the point that my cheeck is all swollen, the side of my head hurts, and my neck hurts down my side and into my shoulder.


Poison is spreading. If you are going to a regular dentist call an oral surgeon instead.


----------



## richphotos

sinicle said:


> FUCK A DENTIST! FOR THAT MATTER FUCK DOCTORS AND MECHANICS TOO! read a book and you'll know everything they know and do it yourself! I do. just get your hands on a few of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a insulin syringe. it works well as a local. I used to have a bunch of these, but over the years my supply has run low. if you got an abcessed tooth, inject about half a vile in each side of the gum over the tooth, get a dremel and a ice pick and break that fucker up, pull out the pieces. be sure to dig all the bits and pieces up in there. once it's clear, flush with warm salt water and pack with gauze and get on some antibiotics. I do all my own sutures and shit like that.


Thats hard core.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## phatras

sinicle said:


> FUCK A DENTIST! FOR THAT MATTER FUCK DOCTORS AND MECHANICS TOO! read a book and you'll know everything they know and do it yourself! I do. just get your hands on a few of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a insulin syringe. it works well as a local. I used to have a bunch of these, but over the years my supply has run low. if you got an abcessed tooth, inject about half a vile in each side of the gum over the tooth, get a dremel and a ice pick and break that fucker up, pull out the pieces. be sure to dig all the bits and pieces up in there. once it's clear, flush with warm salt water and pack with gauze and get on some antibiotics. I do all my own sutures and shit like that.



You sir are the toughest mofo on this site...lol.. Thats hardcore doing home dentistry.


----------



## mademan

phatras said:


> You sir are the toughest mofo on this site...lol.. Thats hardcore doing home dentistry.


X2 ... badass as fawk!!

btw rick, I got the parcel today! thnanks again man!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

I'm not tough, just cheap as fuck!!!HAHAHA!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

shit even scraping for pennies i wouldnt do that shit!


----------



## Linc

beem a while since ive been on here, just posted a topic in my facebook acct of all the stuff i have up for grabs!! go take a look see! Lincoln Hankey is my facebook. if i knew how to post pics here, id post them here, untill i figure that out....facebook it is!


----------



## phatras

Model car Garage released some new products.
Dzus Fasteners









custom pulleys









M/T Engine Dress up kits They made kits for SBF, SBC, BBC
BBC Shown









1934 Ford Detail Kit.. Flamed, vertical, and horizontal grills available


----------



## Linc

ok, i figured out how to post pics, a forsale topic has been started with lots of pics! go take a look! i need the $$ so no REASONABLE offer will be refused!


----------



## machio

that's wus up Phatras,I here 405 in LA is shuting down this weekend,how's that going to work.


----------



## mademan

Well, I'm posted up at the hospital, gettin blood tests, and IV antibiotics. Got a prescription for a bunch of diloted, so I should be feeling great in a while. Guess I won't be building anything this week..... As I'm in the next city over, and we have to stay the night......

On a good note, I picked up some cheapy kits off kijiji today.


----------



## Lownslow302

machio said:


> that's wus up Phatras,I here 405 in LA is shuting down this weekend,how's that going to work.


i was talking to a homie about that its his work route but since its the weekend he said it wont bother him much


----------



## Lownslow302

mademan said:


> Well, I'm posted up at the hospital, gettin blood tests, and IV antibiotics. Got a prescription for a bunch of diloted, so I should be feeling great in a while. Guess I won't be building anything this week..... As I'm in the next city over, and we have to stay the night......
> 
> On a good note, I picked up some cheapy kits off kijiji today.


you sick too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

need advice... came up on some dough, and i want to convert the cutty to bucket seats/floor shifter combo.
in doing this, i know i will need to..
get a delete sleeve for the column shift or get a new column
probably new brackets for the seats
drill a hole in the floor for the cable
run a cable from the shifter to the dash so that the reverse lights work and so on...< the question is, how do i do that?
i have a donor car that im pulling all of this from, and i thought of using that shell and my parts, but thats a HUGE project, and i dont want to spend TOO much time doing this.... but its gotta be done before i get all my insides redone in black. any help is appreciated, comments, links, etc it all works.
*ive done a little more digging, and have found a list of the parts i will need.


----------



## dariusmather

Went to a car club picnic and got some pics


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> FUCK A DENTIST! FOR THAT MATTER FUCK DOCTORS AND MECHANICS TOO! read a book and you'll know everything they know and do it yourself! I do. just get your hands on a few of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a insulin syringe. it works well as a local. I used to have a bunch of these, but over the years my supply has run low. if you got an abcessed tooth, inject about half a vile in each side of the gum over the tooth, get a dremel and a ice pick and break that fucker up, pull out the pieces. be sure to dig all the bits and pieces up in there. once it's clear, flush with warm salt water and pack with gauze and get on some antibiotics. I do all my own sutures and shit like that.


 Fuckin Sin! with you RAMBO STYLE HOME SURGERY! 
I had my doubt's about you in the past, but now its conclusive! 
you have very little sanity, my friend...


----------



## Ohio Chad

Sneak peek into one of my many goodie boxes:


----------



## BiggC

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> need advice... came up on some dough, and i want to convert the cutty to bucket seats/floor shifter combo.
> in doing this, i know i will need to..
> get a delete sleeve for the column shift or get a new column
> probably new brackets for the seats
> drill a hole in the floor for the cable
> run a cable from the shifter to the dash so that the reverse lights work and so on...< the question is, how do i do that?
> i have a donor car that im pulling all of this from, and i thought of using that shell and my parts, but thats a HUGE project, and i dont want to spend TOO much time doing this.... but its gotta be done before i get all my insides redone in black. any help is appreciated, comments, links, etc it all works.
> *ive done a little more digging, and have found a list of the parts i will need.


If you've got a donor car, just remember or take pics before you take it out of the donor so you know how it'll go into your car. Other then that get you a chiltons manual for your car. It should have detailed pics and it'll walk you through doing stuff. Thats about the only easy way to do it without someone else doing it for you.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Ohio Chad said:


> Sneak peek into one of my many goodie boxes:


will give u $35 shipped for the "goodie box"on the reals though , i need some of those compressors/tanks, feel like comin off any?


----------



## phatras

FYI.. The first post of the FAQ has been restored and all the links are working again. Check it out.. If you want anything added to it just let me know..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

BiggC said:


> If you've got a donor car, just remember or take pics before you take it out of the donor so you know how it'll go into your car. Other then that get you a chiltons manual for your car. It should have detailed pics and it'll walk you through doing stuff. Thats about the only easy way to do it without someone else doing it for you.


the guy that owns the junkyard with the donor is a real dick (lol) and is kinda paranoid about people taking pics... but i suppose he would let me given the case. but ive got a chilton, but what part of it would i refer to? ive had it for a while since i bought the regal a while back.


----------



## Lownslow302

heres my new dog copper, i was gonna get a female but when i found out i had pick of the litter first i went for the biggest male


----------



## Linc

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> the guy that owns the junkyard with the donor is a real dick (lol) and is kinda paranoid about people taking pics... but i suppose he would let me given the case. but ive got a chilton, but what part of it would i refer to? ive had it for a while since i bought the regal a while back.


ive done this conversion before!! TAKE LOTS OF PICS AND MEASURE MEASURE MEASURE!!! its not as hard as some may think it is, but measure properly and alot!! make sure all measuremenst are exact! or your seats wont line up and or will tilt forward instead of level!! dont just cut and weld!! cause the seats will tilt forward! may look the same to the naked eye.... MEASURE MEASURE MEASURE!!! people say "a G-body is a G-body!" not the case at all! some differ little here and there! for example, i did a 442(cutlas) interior into a malibu! to the naked eye, perfect! but sit i the seat, they tilted forward so i had to drop the rear a tad, and raise the front a tad!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

they would probably tilt even if it was from cutty to cutty?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is the donor car:


----------



## richphotos

dariusmather said:


> Went to a car club picnic and got some pics


Where was this and when?, and i see dude with the green magnum finally took that ugly black shit off the side and got a 300 front. Looks much better than it did before.


----------



## Lownslow302

crxlowrider said:


> i dont know mini why dont you ask the dumbasses paying that on ebay. ill say it once. i dont NEED to sell anything. so go ahead and sell yours to lowlife for $25 it isnt going to chap my ass any.


my homie bought that 60$ caddy its plated and FYI the stock lowrider cadillac is worth more than the donk version


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

invasion


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hurryy up with that 61 damnit!! lol ill be doing up the undies on it soon.


----------



## phatras

Ladies take the drama to pms. IF you two can not solve it hit me up in a pm and I will solve it for you. However it does not belong in the public place.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## crxlowrider

as i mentioned in one of my posts to keep it in pm's but its all good phatras i'm done with this drama


----------



## darkside customs

So I went to the hospital today here in Mexico.... first time experiencing that.... They treated me and the nurse and doctor was very cool, but damn...... when you go to an ER, you usually have your own space.... fuck, they crammed that bitch with like maybe 30 people.... they gave me an iv.... fucked the first one up because she didnt tape the need down good, bleedin allover myself.... got a lady next to me talking to herself and then started crying, and the puked in the trash can and some of that shit got on my pants..... so Im on prednisone and an antibiotic.... my xray results showed that I had bronchitis, cardiosclerosis whatever that is, and upper respiratory infection....


----------



## phatras

darkside customs said:


> So I went to the hospital today here in Mexico.... first time experiencing that.... They treated me and the nurse and doctor was very cool, but damn...... when you go to an ER, you usually have your own space.... fuck, they crammed that bitch with like maybe 30 people.... they gave me an iv.... fucked the first one up because she didnt tape the need down good, bleedin allover myself.... got a lady next to me talking to herself and then started crying, and the puked in the trash can and some of that shit got on my pants..... so Im on prednisone and an antibiotic.... my xray results showed that I had bronchitis, cardiosclerosis whatever that is, and upper respiratory infection....


Damn man time to move back into the good ol usa..lol.. Get some rest and get better..


----------



## darkside customs

LOL.... Thanks bro.... have plenty of time to get rest since I got laid off for bein a liability with my breathing problems....


----------



## Lownslow302

hes finally behaving


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


show off


----------



## darkside customs

93FULLSIZE said:


> show off


X2.... and he needs to post some updated pics.... we've seen that pic before.... lol


----------



## mademan

damn mini, dont make me go dig all of mine out, haha

On another note, Ive been in the hospital teh past 3 days, it started with my tooth being abcessed last week, and i was given an antibiotic... by friday i was in so much pain, and my whole side of my head went numb,and the top of my head felt strange and realy pressurized.... So i spent the night and saturday morning in the Saskatoon university hospital, being pumped full of a strong antibioitic, as well as Dilauted ( which didnt even touch me until about the 4th or 5th dose) .... i was feeling better and the swelling started to go down, so i was released.
Sunday morning i woke up at home, and my whole face was swollen, my eye was swollen shut, etc. So now i have t go into the hospital every 8 hours and get iv antibiotics until tuesday night.

as soon as the infection is cleared up enough, they will extract the tooth


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Mike, that sucks bro.... Get that shit taken care of bro... hope you get better soon man...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


nice collection mini....but you aint got shit on mademan.....lol....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

wth..hope you guys get well soon....(darkside an mademan.......)


----------



## darkside customs

thanks Jeral!!


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## mademan

my father just rolled up with our new whip.... haha probly goin to the farm for now.


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks like a potential show-stopper to me. If I had the $$$, I'd love to have a project like that.


----------



## MKD904

Does anyone know who bought the MIC Dually project that Mayhem Kustoms sold to help raise some money for 1ofakind? The original builder, Roger Chavez, is wanting to get it back, so let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## phatras

just went through the auction pages and it looks like Mike aka Mademan won the dually.. I just sent him a text to see if he still has it..


----------



## MKD904

phatras said:


> just went through the auction pages and it looks like Mike aka Mademan won the dually.. I just sent him a text to see if he still has it..


Let me know what he says, or Mademan, if you see this, PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## phatras

mike had it but he sold it to jordan..


----------



## mademan

it went to phat97yukon and last i heard he wanted to sell it. I reallywanted to get it back to cast the front bumper and grill.


----------



## MKD904

Anyone know where phat97yukon is? 

PM me if you see this....


----------



## mademan

Ill try to get ahold of him, he's in the next province over, he don't come here much


----------



## MKD904

mademan said:


> Ill try to get ahold of him, he's in the next province over, he don't come here much


Cool, thanks. Roger wants to finish it, but he doesn't come on here much either. Thanks.


----------



## mademan

I just talked to jordan, he doesn't have internet right now, he said he's not sure he wants to part with it. But he's gonna dig it out and have a look


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

needed something to paint... so.... i took an old partially chewed, no top having 67 and made it work. and fuck being lazy and having the fastback rear on it like a bunch of lazy people i see... doing it right, got some nice purples reds and blues planned... leave feedback please.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

also, ideas for an uptop/boot?


----------



## Tonioseven

Modelhaus sells a boot for it.


----------



## MKD904

mademan said:


> I just talked to jordan, he doesn't have internet right now, he said he's not sure he wants to part with it. But he's gonna dig it out and have a look


If possible, see if he can take a few pix and send them to you and then pm me with them. You can also give him my number, I PM'd it to you. 

Thanks.


----------



## dig_derange

really dig this track, but damn man, I just don't get this japanese shit.. they on some gay thuggin shit, I dunno


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> really dig this track, but damn man, I just don't get this japanese shit.. they on some gay thuggin shit, I dunno


Bosozuku is its own culture think of it as elementary school and the Yakuza as the universtity since thats what 75% of them end up becoming, they got codes or conduct that come close to the Outlaws or Hells Angels


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> needed something to paint... so.... i took an old partially chewed, no top having 67 and made it work. and fuck being lazy and having the fastback rear on it like a bunch of lazy people i see... doing it right, got some nice purples reds and blues planned... leave feedback please.



















and today i decided to dig into that black one in the background


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


> Bosozuku is its own culture think of it as elementary school and the Yakuza as the universtity since thats what 75% of them end up becoming, they got codes or conduct that come close to the Outlaws or Hells Angels


so that whole dancing thug shit is a real thing to them?


----------



## rollin yota28

whatever floats their boat..........................? :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> so that whole dancing thug shit is a real thing to them?


my lady said its rockabilly twist dancing sort of looks like the pointy boot dancing they do in mexico, i showed someone in the zoku nation and he said it isnt a zoku biker gang but a dance crew they've been doing that shit for 20 years.


----------



## Lownslow302

the music is bad ass cant say for the video


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


> the music is bad ass cant say for the video


:scrutinize: that's some funny shit. boots are WHACK.. zoku wins.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Lownslow302 said:


> the music is bad ass cant say for the video


:rofl::rofl::rofl the end


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl the end


x2 i didnt watch the whole video till later that shit at 2:30 was really fucked up too


----------



## Lownslow302

might be getting to the bench sooner than i though hes doing great with the crating but he hates metal music tho


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Tonioseven

LOVE that sh!t!! Peter is a freakin' GENIUS!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that rollercoaster shit was raw!


----------



## darkside customs

That video is classic..... I love the whole concept of it too.... the rollercoaster part was trippy as hell


----------



## sinicle

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> needed something to paint... so.... i took an old partially chewed, no top having 67 and made it work. and fuck being lazy and having the fastback rear on it like a bunch of lazy people i see... doing it right, got some nice purples reds and blues planned... leave feedback please.


THIS KIT IS FUCKING SICK!!!!! I'm sure you plan on cleaning the interior (in the top pic), but you'll never get a better looking weathering job in there! shit looks 1:1. :yes:


----------



## sinicle

I also would like a pair of those boots that those little brown elves were wearing in that video.....GATOR OF COURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> LOVE that sh!t!! Peter is a freakin' GENIUS!!


x2.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sinicle said:


> THIS KIT IS FUCKING SICK!!!!! I'm sure you plan on cleaning the interior (in the top pic), but you'll never get a better looking weathering job in there! shit looks 1:1. :yes:


lol that was accidental... thats all baking soda residue from a diorama i used to have for the black 67... but thanks homie!


----------



## dink

*GUESS THIS IS WAY OFF TOPIC BUT LOOK WHO WAS CHILLING AT MY JOB TODAY







THINKING ABOUT ASKING FOR A SHOT AT THE BELT (NO ****)*


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Lownslow302

the week after the next my homie and i are gonna have a meeting with a comic book publisher that might kick us the fuck out for the shit were gonna pitch him.

picture this "a baby sitting in front of a dresser with a loaded and cocked pistol at the top he decides to climb the dresser by pulling on the drawers on the first step the dresser falls over dropping the pistol on the ground shooting his face clean off"


the cover is a baby getting crushed by a truck tire with the driver eating gushers


----------



## Lownslow302

so rich he carved his own name out


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


>


 I've been a Gabe fan for many many year's... from his very early days as the flute playing, puppeterring front man for Genisis..
that's when Phil Collins was there drummer! Genesis Has some funky ass, sophisticated beat's and time changes that would hold up
against alot of the shit they play today! 




Tonioseven said:


> LOVE that sh!t!! Peter is a freakin' GENIUS!!


 yes; yes he is...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

came the fuck up today... got pints of metallic black, red, and blue.. then i got a quart of silver. best part is, i get more every week or so


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heading out to get my seats today.. i made one trip out there but dude wasnt there, i shouldve expected it, its lunch time. but i did sneak a few pics, since he normally wont let me.
found out they are grey, not blue. easier to dye now though so its all good. however, the center console will need some repair. but hey, gotta work with whatcha got.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

got mad dirty going out there..








yes i plan on bringing all of this home in my car with one trip..already took one seat out for room










went back, still nobody there, so i took more pics.
looking at this,..... kinda looks like surface rust to me, but im not sure...








more of the seats and console... a good cleaning would make em like new. just gonna dye em anyway and even thats temporary.


----------



## 8-Ball

congrats to the homie ulises vazquez for his spot in the new lowrider magazine.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> got mad dirty going out there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i plan on bringing all of this home in my car with one trip..already took one seat out for room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went back, still nobody there, so i took more pics.
> looking at this,..... kinda looks like surface rust to me, but im not sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more of the seats and console... a good cleaning would make em like new. just gonna dye em anyway and even thats temporary.


That fender is junk ! When its pitted into the metal like that its as good as gone ! You could try to fix it but you'll be wasting your money ! And whats wrong with your seats? You have red guts and put in blue seats will look like you had your car customized by Hearse Driver IND. ! Save your money lil d and just have your seats redone if they are torn up ! And a word of advice stop looking at trash as shit to better your car ! Save your money buy nice shit a little at a time ! Everything you hav been looking at will just lead you to buying the same thing again or wasting the money your earning that could be going to some thing else worth spending it on ! 

Call Certifit or Keystone and just buy a new fenders ! A&A bumper and get new bumpers There has to be a spot in your town that can recover your seats around $100.00 each . 

Stay aware from junk thats why its already setting !


----------



## Lownslow302

that hobby lobby alumilite resin is pure bullshit its good for pilling rock holes on the driveway tho


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Minidreams Inc. said:


> That fender is junk ! When its pitted into the metal like that its as good as gone ! You could try to fix it but you'll be wasting your money ! And whats wrong with your seats? You have red guts and put in blue seats will look like you had your car customized by Hearse Driver IND. ! Save your money lil d and just have your seats redone if they are torn up ! And a word of advice stop looking at trash as shit to better your car ! Save your money buy nice shit a little at a time ! Everything you hav been looking at will just lead you to buying the same thing again or wasting the money your earning that could be going to some thing else worth spending it on !
> 
> Call Certifit or Keystone and just buy a new fenders ! A&A bumper and get new bumpers There has to be a spot in your town that can recover your seats around $100.00 each .
> 
> Stay aware from junk thats why its already setting !


That's the truth truth. Who knows how lond those seats have been sun damaged and rained on. The drivers seat looks like it has no cushion left at all. G-body websites will have more than enough for what you need.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Minidreams Inc. said:


> That fender is junk ! When its pitted into the metal like that its as good as gone ! You could try to fix it but you'll be wasting your money ! And whats wrong with your seats? You have red guts and put in blue seats will look like you had your car customized by Hearse Driver IND. ! Save your money lil d and just have your seats redone if they are torn up ! And a word of advice stop looking at trash as shit to better your car ! Save your money buy nice shit a little at a time ! Everything you hav been looking at will just lead you to buying the same thing again or wasting the money your earning that could be going to some thing else worth spending it on !
> 
> Call Certifit or Keystone and just buy a new fenders ! A&A bumper and get new bumpers There has to be a spot in your town that can recover your seats around $100.00 each .
> 
> Stay aware from junk thats why its already setting !


these buckets are better than what i had, trust me. also, the reason i bought them is because i dont like the whole bench seat thing.. i like having the gear control in my hand as im resting my arm and buckets just look better. that rusted thing wasnt a fender- it was the rear quarter behind the door where mine was side-swiped.. im just looking at options to try and get rid of the bads on my car, to get closer to paint.. my car is beyond shitty when it comes to the body, im just fortunate that theres no rust! my front seats were so bad that id have to buy some in better shape just to get those redone since im missing half the leather! the lowest price i found on getting them redone was 600 bones, and if im gonna spend that much, im gonna get what i want and perhaps even spend less..but my front seats are done. im restoring these buckets... but definitely, thanks for the input D


----------



## Tonioseven

Be careful and don't throw good money after bad; that's all we're trying to say. We've been in your shoes and have made those mistakes already. :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

preciate it Tonio.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well its in... pretty damn comfy... gonna weld in the brackets next week when i get the other one.. feels great and 10x better than what i had.i dont have to get in and pull the foam from behind my back and keep fucking with leather poking me..








easier to look at than this.


----------



## Lownslow302

get some of that fabric dye they sell at pep boys at least make em match


----------



## Ohio Chad

My homemade air tank:



















It's scaled pretty close. Anyways I'm happy with it.


----------



## mademan




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ive been looking for that but cant find any. we dont have a pep boys.


----------



## Tonioseven

Duplicolor makes it too. Try Autozone.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

found some at the fabric store. BUT, i have to take the seat cover off :uh: damnit. how?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is what i got.








does this look to have a power seat? im gonna use this car for the console and linkage.


----------



## Lownslow302

should look like this bro


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> should look like this bro


That's the stuff I use for interiors! Cheaper than buying Tamiya flats.


----------



## richphotos

Dupli color perfect match clear coat is total garbage.... I first layed it down when it was slightly humid, it dried dull, I figured it was because it was too humid, Today, humidity is low as fuck, temp is 72, I wet sanded the frame sprayed again and that shit is dull again. Perfect match my ass. Perfect match if your car is matte
I should have just mixed up some urethane and sprayed it in the first damn place.... well, now i wait a few days for it to dry, then spray urethane over it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i coulda told you that..lol i hate duplicolor clear except for when i want a matte finish. i used it when i did my headlight bezels and grille..
and Eso, Thanks homie. i went and picked some of that up.


----------



## richphotos

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> i coulda told you that..lol i hate duplicolor clear except for when i want a matte finish. i used it when i did my headlight bezels and grille..
> and Eso, Thanks homie. i went and picked some of that up.


I used to use the dupli color truck/van/suv clear coat, and that stuff worked out pretty well. Oh well, urethane is better anyways. not sure why i did not just use that in the first place, guess I did not want to mix up some just for the frame and axle. so once I clear the truck, I will just do it all


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

That's the only downside of urethane for me is when I'm doing small parts. I usually paint a few kits and do them all at once.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

richphotos said:


> Dupli color perfect match clear coat is total garbage.... I first layed it down when it was slightly humid, it dried dull, I figured it was because it was too humid, Today, humidity is low as fuck, temp is 72, I wet sanded the frame sprayed again and that shit is dull again. Perfect match my ass. Perfect match if your car is matte
> I should have just mixed up some urethane and sprayed it in the first damn place.... well, now i wait a few days for it to dry, then spray urethane over it.


It's not just the clear. Allot of there paints have been drying to a dull finish. The guy i work with painted a 69 Nova with perfect match and it was all kinds of fucked. I used a can of Duplicolor on my Chevelle and the paint sprayed very thick and dull. I'm done with Duplicolor.:finger:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Lownslow302 said:


> should look like this bro


well, heres what that did


----------



## COAST2COAST

NICE!!!!does it rub off when you sweat ?:dunno:


----------



## richphotos

MayhemKustomz said:


> It's not just the clear. Allot of there paints have been drying to a dull finish. The guy i work with painted a 69 Nova with perfect match and it was all kinds of fucked. I used a can of Duplicolor on my Chevelle and the paint sprayed very thick and dull. I'm done with Duplicolor.:finger:


yeah. I have never had a problem with the colors, just recently the clear, the colors always dry dull because they require clear, like house of kolors paint dries super dull, but the second you put clear on it, its alive


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

COAST2COAST said:


> NICE!!!!does it rub off when you sweat ?:dunno:


not yet..lol hopefully i wont find out. im gonna get this other seat & console in, then im gonna start saving to get it all done in black suede and vinyl. the front, back, dash.. im taking care of the carpet itsself.


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> NICE!!!!does it rub off when you sweat ?:dunno:


it does if you sit on it wet. mine faded after a year but my truck also sits in the sun a lot


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


>


Now that's bad ass!


----------



## richphotos

Tonioseven said:


>


Where did you find this pic, I saw this car at car craft yesterday, Its bad ass.


----------



## Tonioseven

http://public.fotki.com/73superduty/11_car_shows/2011-car-shows/car-craft-summer-na/

My buddy Chris's FOTKI album.


----------



## Tonioseven

http://public.fotki.com/TomK/1/blue-suede-cruise-2011/

A lot of nice pictures in here; Tom Kren's FOTKI album


----------



## mademan

I just hit a huge score!! replied to an ad on kijiji about a lot of model cars..... I drove an hour and a half to look at them, and what happened was the guys brother had passed away and they were clearing out his stuff..... needless to say I bought all of it, and just got home. I started opening it all and most of the kits have the photo-etch sets for the model, as well as VERy detailed descriptions of work needed to make the car realistic..... among it was a nicely built 76 caprice, original issue, and a 73 caprice whish is also very nice, and re-storable. I will post pics later. I am also going back to deal on his 1:1 80s eldorado.... MINT blue, pillow tops, every option alloy wheels, etc. only 30,000km.


----------



## Tonioseven

mademan said:


> I just hit a huge score!! replied to an ad on kijiji about a lot of model cars..... I drove an hour and a half to look at them, and what happened was the guys brother had passed away and they were clearing out his stuff..... needless to say I bought all of it, and just got home. I started opening it all and most of the kits have the photo-etch sets for the model, as well as VERy detailed descriptions of work needed to make the car realistic..... among it was a nicely built 76 caprice, original issue, and a 73 caprice whish is also very nice, and re-storable. I will post pics later. I am also going back to deal on his 1:1 80s eldorado.... MINT blue, pillow tops, every option alloy wheels, etc. only 30,000km.


*If you're sellin' anything, remember I asked first!* :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> *If you're sellin' anything, remember hocknberry asked first then i chimed in!* :biggrin:


thanks for the heads up tonio!! so just hit me up first bro!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


>


I usually hate seeing classic cars with big ass wheels on them. But that is bad ass.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

Forza vs 4Chan


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> Forza vs 4Chan



Looks like a typical day on I-75 during tourist/snowbird season down here. :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904

mademan said:


> I just talked to jordan, he doesn't have internet right now, he said he's not sure he wants to part with it. But he's gonna dig it out and have a look


Any chance he got back to you?


----------



## sinicle

the wife and I just got back from So. Cal. while there we hit Vajito's show and then the swapmeet right there. while we we're in the swapmeet, my wife leans over and whispers excitedly "LOOK, IT'S A BABY VERSION OF THE ONES IN THAT VIDEO!!!"


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> the wife and I just got back from So. Cal. while there we hit Vajito's show and then the swapmeet right there. while we we're in the swapmeet, my wife leans over and whispers excitedly "LOOK, IT'S A BABY VERSION OF THE ONES IN THAT VIDEO!!!"
> View attachment 340100


thats what i see around here the mexicans around here clown anyone outside of a club with them on


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dig_derange said:


> really dig this track, but damn man, I just don't get this japanese shit.. they on some gay thuggin shit, I dunno


on some johnny bravo shit..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollin yota28

Hey candyblu,ain't dumb question, are those models? Cause thats a cool pic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yizzer. lol had em in my garage i built.


----------



## rollin yota28

Well bro, those are freakin awesome sweet pics, you do really good work man, I thought they were real til I looked again and noticed the top of the lego blocks stickin up!


----------



## rollin yota28

Well bro, those are freakin awesome sweet pics, you do really good work man, I thought they were real til I looked again and noticed the top of the lego blocks stickin up!


----------



## rollin yota28

Sorry double post


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres more...








you just gotta figure out what looks to scale and doesnt.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres a vintage pic (for me) built a lego model of my house


----------



## rollin yota28

You're good with the camera then, the impala on the turf looks good too.


----------



## sinicle

here's just a few picks from the Vajito's show for all you bomb lovers


----------



## Tonioseven

Bomb-ass pictures! Pun intended


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

rollin yota28 said:


> You're good with the camera then, the impala on the turf looks good too.


thanks homie.


----------



## rollin yota28

The Orange bomb in the first pic looks good


----------



## mademan

Just shipping my first order out to ChromeTech USA..... cant wait to get it back already!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

mademan said:


> Just shipping my first order out to ChromeTech USA..... cant wait to get it back already!!!


shiiiiiiit you got 3 months lol LMK is 2 maybe 3 weeks


----------



## mademan

^got a link? whats the rates like?


----------



## Lownslow302

mademan said:


> ^got a link? whats the rates like?


hes off line but a rack to and from was around 30 bucks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so the grey console is DEEEFINITELY a no go :thumbsdown:








































































































got the new seat though, cleaned the hell out of it
before








after


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

replaced the ashtray on this one too


----------



## Lownslow302

glass a new console:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol i like the stock ones better.. for my interior i want the stock concept but a new pattern to modernize it, all in black.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

now to dye, get console and the linkage.. thats gonna be the hard part








and 700 bucks for this? ill pass!


----------



## COAST2COAST

i got some white stickers thatll go over the black ones!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

got the chrome trim that your missing from your front bumper also, if ya wanna do some tradin:biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

is it just my computer or is everybody getting "database error" a LOT more lately?


----------



## sinicle

I got a custom 62? Corvair Monza in my shop right now for a full interior job. I'm making the door panels to match the ghost flames in the paint






















it's gonna be white around the outside ring and red on the insert.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

COAST2COAST said:


> i got some white stickers thatll go over the black ones!!


 what stickers?


COAST2COAST said:


> got the chrome trim that your missing from your front bumper also, if ya wanna do some tradin:biggrin:


i have it too, lol just took it off since i started all of my bodywork a couple of days ago


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anndd.... tada. just need the console and im good to roll for a while


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey sinicle, I actually mentioned that in another thread, but yeah, I'm with ya on the database errors thing! I like the new layout, but not the errors, especially on a phone internet


----------



## sinicle

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey sinicle, I actually mentioned that in another thread, but yeah, I'm with ya on the database errors thing! I like the new layout, but not the errors, especially on a phone internet


I get on here using my phone when I'm at work, and I've never had issues. then again, I don't add pics or anything with my phone either:dunno:. I'm just glad it's not my computer.


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> anndd.... tada. just need the console and im good to roll for a while


you can fix it with styrene and ABS glue then just add the texture with paint


----------



## Lownslow302

hes getting too big


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


> is it just my computer or is everybody getting "database error" a LOT more lately?


I get that shit regularly too. Pisses me off.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## sinicle

Lownslow302 said:


>


I love shit like this!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*For those who are wondering about "Future" acrylic...

Click on the link to find out what its uses are:* http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## rollin yota28

What does that stuff do?


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> What does that stuff do?


its like a clear, works for a lot of stuff, scratch filler,window tint, enamel barrier coat,window glue,dash lens maker,decal sealer etc....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Works as a clear. One of the guys in my 1:1 model club uses future floor wax on all of his models. Check out Stephen linngren on facebook. He does mostly custom sleds, shiny ass paint jobs.


----------



## rollin yota28

So do you spray it on?


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> So do you spray it on?


if you want works either way brush or spray


----------



## rollin yota28

Could you really brush on clear? Dont you see the stroke marks?


----------



## kustombuilder

Lownslow302 said:


>


thats a trip


----------



## Tonioseven

rollin yota28 said:


> Could you really brush on clear? Dont you see the stroke marks?


Click on the link that was provided to get your questions asked; that's why I posted it.


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks bro, it just came up as regular text, but ill check it out


----------



## Tonioseven

No problem.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I've handpainted a car with house paint once..latex interior. Porter paints product called advantage 900, comes in high gloss, so no clear required, polished it out and no streak marks from the 3" brush I used one bit. Ill have to fins another car to do that to, im a house painter by trade and some of the new lines of house paint is remarkable as far as coverage and sheens. Amazing what u can do with latex paint nowadays.


----------



## sinicle

I agree, Slammd. I do residential painting on the side and I've often thought that some of the interior high gloss would look great on a stock build if you were going for the lacquer look of the 20's,30's,40's. not to mention, if you had a stock color code from that era, wouldn't be shit for them to match it!:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: im gonna start using aclad more often :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

sinicle said:


> here's just a few picks from the Vajito's show for all you bomb lovers


I hope to have a line up like this soon..... Got a 48 sedan, 50 chevy truck, and a 51 fleetline.  Nice shot Sin.


----------



## Siim123

Gotta have some fun at work  I know this is dangerous but life is too short to live boring.


----------



## rollin yota28

So here's what one of my elders at church cruises in







I'll try and get a front angle pic next time. He rocks a 55 t-top Corvette as well


----------



## sinicle

Scur-rape-init said:


> I hope to have a line up like this soon..... Got a 48 sedan, 50 chevy truck, and a 51 fleetline.  Nice shot Sin.


thanks man! I got a gang more pics. the show was cool, lots to photo


----------



## Lownslow302

from the land of the 100$ box caprices


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup: for progress..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I was asked to you gives a heads up that Hearse has been with out a computer due to moving and had been laid up in the ER with Kidney stones and hasn't had a chance to work or to build but he should be back with in 2 weeks !


----------



## Tonioseven

Tell him to get better; these models ain't as important as his health. Send him my best.


----------



## Linc

instead of whoring dlo's topic, there are a few dealers/manufacture's of "deek" wheels, i have 2 styles, actual deeks that cost alot! and detail master that are quite a bit cheaper and look identical!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

detail masters are 100 spoke right? i know the ones i have for sale are deeks i talked to him myself to set up our deal..


can you post a pic of them side by side?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

PLEASE HELP!!! ANYONE!! Is duplicolor an enamel or acrylic??? I have never worked with it so I dont know, but I need to know before I shoot the final color on my sons car. :| I've already ruined one paint job for a kid :roflmao: I dont want to make it two.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Laquer isn't it? I'm almost positive of that


----------



## Scur-rape-init

yeah, thanks D. Just read up on it. Acrylic Laquer.


----------



## candilove

Scur-rape-init said:


> PLEASE HELP!!! ANYONE!! Is duplicolor an enamel or acrylic??? I have never worked with it so I dont know, but I need to know before I shoot the final color on my sons car. :| I've already ruined one paint job for a kid :roflmao: I dont want to make it two.


that all i used duplicolor primer and the duplicolr paint i like it a lot is all laquer and my clear is upol in the orange can hope this helps


----------



## Scur-rape-init

candilove said:


> that all i used duplicolor primer and the duplicolr paint i like it a lot is all laquer and my clear is upol in the orange can hope this helps
> View attachment 342012


Thanks Candi. That Chevy is beautiful bro.


----------



## candilove

candilove said:


> that all i used duplicolor primer and the duplicolr paint i like it a lot is all laquer and my clear is upol in the orange can hope this helps
> View attachment 342012


 thanks man


----------



## Lownslow302

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I was asked to you gives a heads up that Hearse has been with out a computer due to moving and had been laid up in the ER with Kidney stones and hasn't had a chance to work or to build but he should be back with in 2 weeks !


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Does anyone know how to upload pics on here with an IPhone?


----------



## rollin yota28

sinicle, I use an Android when I upload pics, so hopefully its similar, and these steps will help you. Basically, all I did was get the Photobucket app and upload photos from my phone camera, and then copy the img code. Hope that helps


----------



## rollin yota28

oh, and i meant there is an upload option in the photobucket app, so you upload the pics to your photobucket account, then go to your album, select the pic, and copy the img code


----------



## sinicle

I'll give it a try,


----------



## sinicle

Got he headliner and door/quarter panels done. The ghost flames look good!


(if you hear a poping sound, it's just me patting myself on the back)


----------



## rollin yota28

dude, your phone pics come out so much cleaner than my phone pics! The panels look good


----------



## Linc

yes they are 100 spoke, heres a pic.


----------



## hocknberry

Linc said:


> yes they are 100 spoke, heres a pic.
> View attachment 342086
> View attachment 342087
> View attachment 342088


so where can the detail masters be found at then?! does rick carry em!?


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


> Got he headliner and door/quarter panels done. The ghost flames look good!
> 
> 
> (if you hear a poping sound, it's just me patting myself on the back)



Bad as hell!! Beautiful work!!!


----------



## sinicle

thanks yota and tonio! the owner wanted something that tied the paint into the interior and gave me full creative freedom, he was blown away when he saw my progress! it's nice cause the panels are isolated in a sense, so I was able to use the flames as if each panel was a canvas. if it were on a normal door panel that butts up against the rear quarters and the kick panels in the front, it'd would have proved quite difficult to tie in the rear panels the way I did. I'm very stoked on how they came out.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn that's some awesome talent ya got there bro.


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> so where can the detail masters be found at then?! does rick carry em!?


 Detail master spokes are real hard to find these days.If you find a set, you better grab um up!


----------



## richphotos

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I was asked to you gives a heads up that Hearse has been with out a computer due to moving and had been laid up in the ER with Kidney stones and hasn't had a chance to work or to build but he should be back with in 2 weeks !


Damn, I know how that is, i get kidney stones as well. Not something to mess with. They compair the pain from them to a woman giving birth. Best wishes to him.


----------



## Linc

hocknberry said:


> so where can the detail masters be found at then?! does rick carry em!?


well, i found 2 sets in my stash!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

Linc said:


> well, i found 2 sets in my stash!! :biggrin:


 Bastard lol.


----------



## Linc

[email protected] said:


> Bastard lol.


found a few sets of mc's and a few sets of 520s too......


----------



## sinicle

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn that's some awesome talent ya got there bro.


thanks B the Elco setup's rack really is one of the better ones I've seen, look's 1:1


----------



## Tonioseven

The Louisville model contest...

http://public.fotki.com/billzeihen/2011/louisville-model-ca/page2.html


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> The Louisville model contest...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/billzeihen/2011/louisville-model-ca/page2.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin

was there more than 1 version of 1109s? i just saw some wheels on ebay listed as 1109s but they had the older tires and they looked deeper than the 1109s ive always had...


----------



## Tonioseven

southside groovin said:


> was there more than 1 version of 1109s? i just saw some wheels on ebay listed as 1109s but they had the older tires and they looked deeper than the 1109s ive always had...


Buy 'em! Those are the O.G. versions!! PM me the link!!


----------



## phatras

careful on those they might not be the same as the pic.. the picture the dude is using is a stock photo so its prob just the old picture not the old wheels. I would email the dude and ask him for a picture of the actual wheels he has..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

More progress, bezels made for rear lights and more primer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

So the front is almost done being lit. Just need two more amber LEDs.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

That's sick D.


----------



## [email protected]

Linc said:


> well, i found 2 sets in my stash!! :biggrin:


 I hit you up this morning foo! Can I get a reply? Lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Bout time you showed your mug around here foo!


----------



## [email protected]

Just because I don't post, doesn't mean I'm not around lol I'm steady ninja around this joint.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

[email protected] said:


> Just because I don't post, doesn't mean I'm not around lol I'm steady ninja around this joint.


Well I'm about to karate chop your computer to make it un ninja'd :roflmao: What's up B? How the hell you been?


----------



## Linc

[email protected] said:


> I hit you up this morning foo! Can I get a reply? Lol


what!? where? i didnt get a PM or text today!! send again!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

So as far as finding a donor or a base for This GN... I'm guessing damn near impossible? Googling "1:10 diecast" and other similar shit gets me nothing.. some of those Barbie cars are kinda big tho?


----------



## Lownslow302

make one


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## rollin yota28

Ridiculous......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Lownslow302 said:


> make one


you got a good way to cut foam? this cars too big to have hard seats


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> you got a good way to cut foam? this cars too big to have hard seats


why not make the buckets from styrene then wrap them in shaved leather or thin velvet itll be closer to scale


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is the biggest model ive seen.. and its 1/12. even using this, its still gonna cost a grip


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> this is the biggest model ive seen.. and its 1/12. even using this, its still gonna cost a grip


the cost of being a boss


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up with this stupid thing on the bottom of each post!?!:machinegun:


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> Well I'm about to karate chop your computer to make it un ninja'd :roflmao: What's up B? How the hell you been?



been alright, tryin to build something lol, and i stress TRY!


----------



## Lownslow302

damm this shit looks good


----------



## Scur-rape-init

[email protected] said:


> been alright, tryin to build something lol, and i stress TRY!


I hear ya bro. I am tryin too, but I just cant find the bench. :| By the time I get home from work and sweating all day outside, Im drained as hell. Then on the weekends everyone's got plans that we have to attend, so it's been a busy as hell few weeks. Oh well, I gotta find the time to finish up the hearse once Darren gets it back here, so hopefully that will give me some good bench time.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


>


LOL you can scratch that window piece but not some seats?! come on lil D!! YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Tonioseven

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> this is the biggest model ive seen.. and its 1/12. even using this, its still gonna cost a grip



Nice build but one of the wheels is on the wrong side of the car.


----------



## Tonioseven

*I found a new source for skirts for the '62, '53, and 1950 Chevy Pickup: http://www.stradasportsstore.com/page133.html*


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> Nice build but one of the wheels is on the wrong side of the car.


:roflmao:good eye Tonio! it's the front one thats backward I think


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


> :roflmao:good eye Tonio! it's the front one thats backward I think


:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/3baygarage.htm


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/3baygarage.htm


not bad you gettin one


----------



## southside groovin

Tonioseven said:


> *I found a new source for skirts for the '62, '53, and 1950 Chevy Pickup: http://www.stradasportsstore.com/page133.html*


so the wheels were legit?


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> not bad you gettin one


Nah, I don't have the space.



southside groovin said:


> so the wheels were legit?


What wheels? :dunno: I was just surfin' last night and found skirts.


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/3baygarage.htm


ooooh! how much is that?! beats chasing down the resin sheets and garage tool kits!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> ooooh! how much is that?! beats chasing down the resin sheets and garage tool kits!!


its 40 i checked it out its not a bad kit. the walls are engraved and best of all its styrene


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> its 40 i checked it out its not a bad kit. the walls are engraved and best of all its styrene


$40 for the garage with no inside goodies?!.............if thats the case....hell no!! i'll go to hobby rip off town for $4 etched syrene!! for $40 in hobby town rip prices, you could build that shit almost twice!!


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> $40 for the garage with no inside goodies?!.............if thats the case....hell no!! i'll go to hobby rip off town for $4 etched syrene!! for $40 in hobby town rip prices, you could build that shit almost twice!!


It's actually not all that bad considering everything is already pre-cut. Comes with clear sheets also for the windows. Here is the detailed list of what it includes.
2 Bay setup.
*This is a new release for us, it is our garage diorama series.
Completely made of precision cut 1/16th styrene, and all components are to scale!
Highlights of this kit are engraved cinder block walls
(enabling this kit to be built as a 1920's station up to a modern setup!),
clear plastic sheets to use for windows, "v" shaped corner connectors to help in ease of assembly,
a pre-cut base with location grooves to make sure your station goes together straight,
and a photo clear self adhesive sheet of signage to add realism to your diorama!
The garage kit consists of: 4-exterior walls, 2-interior walls,
pre-grooved floor (for ease of assembly), 12-conner connectors,
clear window material and complete self-ahesive signage set.
Total Dimensions including base are 19" wide x 12" deep x 6-3/8" Tall*


----------



## danny chawps

what it doooo mufukas


----------



## kustombuilder

danny chawps said:


> what it doooo mufukas


:machinegun:


----------



## Tonioseven

CHAWPER!!! whattup?! uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/licensemaker.cgi?text=+GLDRSH&state=Wyoming&r=137252005


----------



## southside groovin

Tonioseven said:


> What wheels? :dunno: I was just surfin' last night and found skirts.


 the 1109s i sent u the link for the other night lol...


----------



## southside groovin

Lownslow302 said:


> its 40 i checked it out its not a bad kit. the walls are engraved and best of all its styrene


 I got 1. Its pretty cool. Fun as hell to put together. The only thing i didnt like is that you have to cut all the signs out yourself...


----------



## richphotos

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/licensemaker.cgi?text=+GLDRSH&state=Wyoming&r=137252005


Thats a good site, however, Its better to find a blank from google and download the license plate font and make one yourself. Looks better, better quality, and you can find almost any year plate up to current


----------



## Tonioseven

southside groovin said:


> the 1109s i sent u the link for the other night lol...


Oh, I haven't heard back from the guy yet.


----------



## Tonioseven

richphotos said:


> Thats a good site, however, Its better to find a blank from google and download the license plate font and make one yourself. Looks better, better quality, and you can find almost any year plate up to current


Gonna havta try it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna havta try it! :thumbsup:


best site this is where i got the florida tag to make your plates, i noticed they got rid of recent tags:angry:
http://www.licenseplates.tv/license-plates.html


----------



## Lownslow302

found the one i used 
http://www.blankplates.com/


----------



## solo214

What's up LIL,been checking this site out and figured its time to join,baught my first kit,ready to biuld,I'm starting of with a LowLow....


----------



## Lownslow302

the mold for this woofer was so fucking clean it picked up the fosgate logo on the part you cant do that shit with that hobby lobby shit


----------



## [email protected]

i want some lol............. how much?


----------



## Lownslow302

[email protected] said:


> i want some lol............. how much?


 2.00 shipped for a pair for subs and a amp the amps arent black just resin beige i think im gonna do that with all subs since i can cast that many amps in one sitting


----------



## sinicle

What's the amps look like?


----------



## hocknberry

danny chawps said:


> what it doooo mufukas


whats good chawps!? hows the shop?! i know i ask everytime, but...you got stuff ready for chroming plastic yet?! :dunno: :h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lownslow302 said:


> the mold for this woofer was so fucking clean it picked up the fosgate logo on the part you cant do that shit with that hobby lobby shit


Sad thing is, I pull that effect off everytime I mold/cast something up with my" cheap" shit. Lmao. Got a mess off amps with the stamped paint on em, co/es out just like this. Don't knock the lower grade shit, not everyone can be perfect (you).. haha


----------



## [email protected]

SlammdSonoma said:


> Sad thing is, I pull that effect off everytime I mold/cast something up with my" cheap" shit. Lmao. Got a mess off amps with the stamped paint on em, co/es out just like this. Don't knock the lower grade shit, not everyone can be perfect (you).. haha


you know the rule! pics or it didnt happen foo!


----------



## phatras

That effect has nothing to do with the grade of materials used.. Any mold will pick that up. Its different textures in the master.


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> What's the amps look like?


kicker amp from the aoshima wheel kit


----------



## Lownslow302

phatras said:


> That effect has nothing to do with the grade of materials used.. Any mold will pick that up. Its different textures in the master.


i used the hobby lobby shit on this before and it didnt come out


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> found the one i used
> http://www.blankplates.com/


Cool; how do I get the right font?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lownslow302 said:


> the mold for this woofer was so fucking clean it picked up the fosgate logo on the part you cant do that shit with that hobby lobby shit


Did those come from a kit, or did you fab those up?


----------



## richphotos

Scur-rape-init said:


> Did those come from a kit, or did you fab those up?


 i'm about 99% sure they are from a diecast, not sure which, either maisto or Jada


----------



## Scur-rape-init

richphotos said:


> i'm about 99% sure they are from a diecast, not sure which, either maisto or Jada


I need those! :wow: That's what I ran in my 1:1's!! Mofos hit hard as hell!!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Cool; how do I get the right font?


not sure lol


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## phatras

Lownslow302 said:


> i used the hobby lobby shit on this before and it didnt come out


Must be a very old batch or if you were using the tan/white resin its really hard to see the difference. textures add a whole new dimension to casting. You can get some really cool effects doing different things. I have a few subs that have the same effect but its near impossible to see with white resin and once you paint them they all but vanish.


----------



## richphotos

Tonioseven said:


> Cool; how do I get the right font?


google license plate font, and there should be one for free, download it and put it in your fonts folder which is located in your control panel, once you have done that, You can download a program like gimp or something like photoshop if you do not have it, and then do it that way.


----------



## Tonioseven

richphotos said:


> google license plate font, and there should be one for free, download it and put it in your fonts folder which is located in your control panel, once you have done that, You can download a program like gimp or something like photoshop if you do not have it, and then do it that way.


Thanks bro! I have Photoshop so now Ijust need a printer! Lol!! I print them at work.


----------



## kustombuilder

Lownslow302 said:


> the mold for this woofer was so fucking clean it picked up the fosgate logo on the part you cant do that shit with that hobby lobby shit


nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

"Silver shadow 442" fully loaded w/ power buckets/floor shift, rear defrost, trunk pop, cruise, round guages, euro front..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## southside groovin

CNDYBLU66SS said:


>


 congrats on the twins bro. I got twins too :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol more like organ recipient. the black one will be gone and never seen again in one piece, youll see it in new toyotas or some shit..lol even then youd never know. im keeping a few pieces and all of the drivetrain... so ill have the frame, bumpers, engine/tranny, rear end, back up lights, headliner and pillar pieces.. even some more small shit, i havent really dug into this one yet, just got the frame off


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## gseeds

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _I_ dig that rear window, caddy glasshouse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcloven

is the primer one cleaner then the black one it seems like your going threw g bodys left and right


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## southside groovin

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> lol more like organ recipient. the black one will be gone and never seen again in one piece, youll see it in new toyotas or some shit..lol even then youd never know. im keeping a few pieces and all of the drivetrain... so ill have the frame, bumpers, engine/tranny, rear end, back up lights, headliner and pillar pieces.. even some more small shit, i havent really dug into this one yet, just got the frame off


y did you switch frames? the 1 that came off the euro doesnt look that bad...


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


>


LOL......lil D...you must have the most cool understanding helpful parents in the world! whats wrong with the black one?! why you killin that one off?


----------



## hocknberry

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


nice mini!!! that window is a cool touch!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

mcloven said:


> is the primer one cleaner then the black one it seems like your going threw g bodys left and right


 Much, much cleaner. No real bodywork needed, just two patches in the quarters.


southside groovin said:


> y did you switch frames? the 1 that came off the euro doesnt look that bad...


 The euro one was a liiittle too rusty for my taste.


hocknberry said:


> LOL......lil D...you must have the most cool understanding helpful parents in the world! whats wrong with the black one?! why you killin that one off?


lol, my parents know That I know what I'm doing out there.. if they didn't think I did then they wouldn't let me do it. The black one, well the body's just So torn up...Ans the silver one is the spitting image as far as features go, of how I wanted mine to look. But it didn't have a motor... so I figured I'd put a perfect engine in a perfect body/ interior.


----------



## Tonioseven

Caddy hearse. $19.99. I rather see one of us get it. I would but I'm broke.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Johan-C...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519a5b4766


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

One more to go


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Tonioseven

You should save all of the glass & light lenses & other shit that will run you a grip on Ebay.


----------



## sandcast

I always thought the 1981-88 Cutlass 2DRs were the best looking cars of the eighties.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I got another 1 complete yesturday also ! 2 this week !


----------



## Lownslow302

the one on the left is hella bad ass


----------



## Lownslow302

cant go nowhere till my uncles volvo shows up fucking rear calipers on my truck are all seized up i cant wait to get rid of it:machinegun:

fuck it im gonna ride my bike its only 8 miles :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry
oldskoolways
[email protected]
dig deranged

all your stuff is shipping today


----------



## rollin yota28

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I got another 1 complete yesturday also ! 2 this week !


 Dude, you're works are always killer! And your gel pen work is an inspiration bro!


----------



## sinicle

Does anyone have a pair of upper deep cups for sale for a 1:1coil over setup? I'm lookin for used/inexpensive. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## base905

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I got another 1 complete yesturday also ! 2 this week !


soooo nice, more pics of both please :420::h5:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

needs to be readjusted, and hooked back up. I can't figure out how the hell to hook the shifter up!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well i wired a few things, hooked the motor back up... wont turn over, for some reason i cant turn the key all the way. im guessing its got to do with the steering column not being fully connected. but all my electric shit works, wipers, lights, etc... just my mechanical shit that needs tweeking.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good Lil' D. 



Ok, need help guys. I need to find some HOK HA101, can anyone point me in the right direction? Links? 

Also, lookin for ONE of the Lightning F150 5-star wheels.... glued, or not, doesnt matter... Messed one up and need it to finish a whole set of 4x4 wheels Im making.


----------



## [email protected]

sick wheels!....... did you use the dishes from the so reals? or is that just the lightning wheels in them tires?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Full set of the lightning rims, (twisted) plus a second backing from the lightning kit, cut to depth to fit over the front. Installed in So-Real TSL's :biggrin: Thanks El Jeffe!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

There are currently 36 users browsing this forum. (12 members & 24 guests)

Scur-rape-init southside groovinfatcity209CHR1S619rollin yota28Smallzkruzer22dig_derangeMKD904 rollinoldskoo downlow82
Where's this foo been!?!? :wave: :h5: Sup G!


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> There are currently 36 users browsing this forum. (12 members & 24 guests)
> 
> Scur-rape-init southside groovinfatcity209CHR1S619 *rollin yota28 *Smallzkruzer22dig_derangeMKD904 rollinoldskoo downlow82
> Where's this foo been!?!? :wave: :h5: Sup G!




Yay! my names there! Thats ME! Yay! hehehehe....... :rofl:  uffin: YAY! (lol), dont mind me, too much sun today......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## richphotos

Scur-rape-init said:


> Lookin good Lil' D.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, need help guys. I need to find some HOK HA101, can anyone point me in the right direction? Links?
> 
> Also, lookin for ONE of the Lightning F150 5-star wheels.... glued, or not, doesnt matter... Messed one up and need it to finish a whole set of 4x4 wheels Im making.



Found this info online for you



> The paint is NOT an enamel the way you're thinking of it. It is an acrylic urethane. A couple years ago, I spoke with Rob at HoK/Valspar who was instrumental in developing the Kustom Kolor paint line (he's no longer there). They used the Valspar 171 automotive reducer and re-bottled/relabeled it for the Kustom Kolor airbrush reducer. Get some of that and you will have just what you need to reduce your Kustom Kolor paints. I have a ton of them and use them on my boys' pinewood derby cars, model planes, and model cars. It works perfectly. It comes in a quart can that cost me all of $12 (compare that to some of the model paint-specific reducers), and it will last me plenty long enough.





> I just got a return call from Rob, who helped develop the Kustom Kolor line.
> 
> You want to use a* urethane reducer* to reduce the paint for an airbrush. The KK line was a modified acrylic urethane paint.
> 
> After that, lacquer thinner or acetone will work, but he warned that it will be hot and the plastic needs to be properly primed. He also suggested Valspar refinish 171 Reducer if you can find it, because that's basically what the KK reducer was. The HoK reducer RU310 and 311 will work, but it can be tricky and will be quite hot and can even eat through the primer if put on too thick. Multiple thin layers (8 or so) _should_ be ok.
> 
> He said the KK paint thinner will thin it for the airbrush, but it isn't what you want to use because it will greatly _increase_ the drying time since it is designed to help the paint flow better for modelers who brush the paints on.
> 
> There you have it! If you can find an auto paint store and get some urethane reducer then you will have an affordable reducer. Just be sure to use multiple very thin coats.


----------



## hocknberry

its a little old but.....FREE SPM!!! i really think he got locked on some BULL SHIT!!!


----------



## hocknberry

where the hell has hearse, rollin old skool been?! check in guys!! whats good lately?!


----------



## Tonioseven

Hearse had kidney stones & Rollin' has been workin' like a madman.


----------



## sinicle

since we're on the topic of missing persons, where the hell is markie? somebitch ain't been on for days. he called me a few nights back, but it was like 1am and I was out cold and he didn't leave a message. I hope he's not in another funk....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no shit, left him a message to tell em i was a week behind with his resin parts.. did some baby mama snatch n grab his skinny ass again?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Scur-rape-init said:


> Lookin good Lil' D.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, need help guys. I need to find some HOK HA101, can anyone point me in the right direction? Links?
> 
> Also, lookin for ONE of the Lightning F150 5-star wheels.... glued, or not, doesnt matter... Messed one up and need it to finish a whole set of 4x4 wheels Im making.


grims got a set in his sale thread if you havent found 1 yet


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

more fucking around with electrical... and today i installed the v8 throttle linkage, so that works now, and got a new little transmission bracket and hooked up the cable but im missing one more piece to complete the trans setup... AND it still isnt sitting on the frame right 
but ive been detailing the inside all day, need to shampoo it later... but as of right now, aint too far from driving it for the first time


----------



## MKD904

Little D I'm curious why you post All this in the model section. It's like page after page of your 25 different real cars. Why not post in the random of topic for 1:1 or start a 1:1 build topic. I like to come in the model random topic for random model talk?Great job on the swap though. I hope it turns out how you want it.


----------



## hocknberry

man! me and the wife were sittin here writin up checks to send out bills, so we know how broke were about to be for the month.....step outside to go get groceries, and my neighbors brother from washington is there with his drop top Bently! i turn around and look at our blazer, and just feel even more broke now!
















but then i dont feel so bad cuz my neighbor is drivin this busted ass camry, notice the bently in the backround! must not be too much family love!?


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> man! me and the wife were sittin here writin up checks to send out bills, so we know how broke were about to be for the month.....step outside to go get groceries, and my neighbors brother from washington is there with his drop top Bently! i turn around and look at our blazer, and just feel even more broke now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then i dont feel so bad cuz my neighbor is drivin this busted ass camry, notice the bently in the backround! must not be too much family love!?


drove the GT hardtop before believe it or not we aint really missing much when it comes to them cars,like your whole life youre hyped about these high end luxury cars you sit behind the wheel of one and you drive it afterwards you end up with this face :|. ill stick to lusting after exotics and classics


----------



## hocknberry

its still crazy to see a 1/4 of a million dollar car 30 feet from my broke ass!! and i kinda feel yah an the WTF face ESO....when i was in my car club days.....this guy brought a lambo countach and i sat in it checkin it out...and everything was so square and kinda ho hum looking! i was like...??? this was my dream car when i was like 7, here i am sittin in it and im like, wow!! all that $$$ for this!! ill lust over a gallardo now!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> its still crazy to see a 1/4 of a million dollar car 30 feet from my broke ass!! and i kinda feel yah an the WTF face ESO....when i was in my car club days.....this guy brought a lambo countach and i sat in it checkin it out...and everything was so square and kinda ho hum looking! i was like...??? this was my dream car when i was like 7, here i am sittin in it and im like, wow!! all that $$$ for this!! ill lust over a gallardo now!!


im used to it 10 minutes away is a rich ass neighborhood so i see a lot of luxury car one i see all the time passing through my area is a 58 XK150 i never met the dude but everyone who has seen him say he drives that shit all the time. the dude that let me drive his GT has a Panamera and the Genesis sedan the porsche is a bad ass whip 4 doors and all. dude pretty much told me hell never buy a bentley again after buying the hyundai, he said he doesnt feel like a dick when hes driving around in it.

2 years ago someone with serious faith in my driving let me drive their diablo i took it around the parking lot and its like driving a new camaro you cant see shit it was a fucking awesome experience tho. yeah the countach is a letdown when you finally see it in person the posters and movies made them look bigger than what they really are its still a bad ass car but i wouldnt fuck with one my dream car still are the 95 Porsche 928GTS,81 Delorean and the 96 750i.


----------



## Lownslow302

ey hock bout what you said in the LGUK thread i tried bringin some cats here from youtube and some non english model sites but i noticed most of them left, the ones that dont want to come is because they heard nothing but bad shit about the site despite the effort they still wont sign up. i still push the forum at shows.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

MKD904 said:


> Little D I'm curious why you post All this in the model section. It's like page after page of your 25 different real cars. Why not post in the random of topic for 1:1 or start a 1:1 build topic. I like to come in the model random topic for random model talk?Great job on the swap though. I hope it turns out how you want it.


 I do That because I'm somewhat close to you guys, like you guys Are real good dudes to me, its kinda hard sometimes getting credit or feedback at all, and I know I get it here, there are always guys telling me "good job" and giving me pointers. Anywhere else On the site, it seems Like it'd just be "cool" "looking good" at best, most people would just be like "oh great, another G Body". I work hard on my shit and just wanted a little recognition is all.


----------



## southside groovin

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> I do That because I'm somewhat close to you guys, like you guys Are real good dudes to me, its kinda hard sometimes getting credit or feedback at all, and I know I get it here, there are always guys telling me "good job" and giving me pointers. Anywhere else On the site, it seems Like it'd just be "cool" "looking good" at best, most people would just be like "oh great, another G Body". I work hard on my shit and just wanted a little recognition is all.


hey bro, if u EVER need any advice or need a question answered or just wanna talk about some cuttys or any g body, hit me up. im buildin 2 euro cuttys right now, and i got another cutty for parts and my boys regal in the back, and between me and my 3 closest friends, weve probably had about 20-30 g bodies since we started drivin...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im kind of like lowandslow, I live outside a uber rich neighborhood. The end of the mountain, all the fuckin houses hang off the side of the mountain (wish I could lie about that). One dude, I gotta get pics, is like the white house..has a 6 car garage off the side, that houses 5 different ford Gts of different colors including the old racing baby blue and orange racing stripe edition. Plus now he has a bright yellow viper that runs around. Tons of Bentleys, ferraris of different years. One gallardo, GT3 and GTS porsches bmws and Mercedes and Aston martins, and one GTR skyline..a new one black/black.. If its over 250K, im gonna probably be inside the house painting the house it resides in. I get to get close to some pristimpne things but I have enuf care to not take pics of a mans things like that less he's showing it off..Yanno.. gotta see a lady soon that owns an oorig. # matching 69 442 olds hardtop. One of our oldest customers.. If ya know of "see rock city" and "ruby falls" brochures, same place all these hot lil cars reside.

So its not really that im down with the new cars, the highly rich drive..unless they actually put some effort into it and not make it showroom stock. One guy here has a 5 series BMW, black with deep dish BBS gold centers with a alum brush lip... that I can get down with. Normal chick magnet car X10 just by a se of rims, tint and lowered a bit.


----------



## BiggC

Posted up abunch of stuff in my sale thread, check it out. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/310689-some-my-built-ups-sale.html


----------



## jt2020

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> One more to go


 Thank god OSHA does not come to peoples homes. Either way nice jack stands


----------



## mademan

I'm waiting on edge for the bank to call back. Took my 2010 Cobalt LT-sport yesterday to trade it in on a 2011 Camaro LT2..... Dealership offered my 16,200 trade on the 'Balt.... I paid 17450 for it exactly 1 year ago. Now its just waiting for the bank.
The camaro is Federal White, and I'm gona put an Orange rally stripe package on it. And 18" and 20" wheel vintiques corvette rally wheels on it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Sorry MKD


----------



## sinicle

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> Sorry MKD



think that'll steam out?



:roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> Sorry MKD


damn bro. you coulda still sold a lot of shit off that...


----------



## mademan

Its official, just signed the paperwork, I take delivery of my Summit White 2011 Camaro tomorow at 10am! Then it goes in next week for orange rally stripes.


----------



## COAST2COAST

southside groovin said:


> damn bro. you coulda still sold a lot of shit off that...


X-2, I JUST SOLD MY WHEELWELL MOLDINGS FOR $60!!


----------



## southside groovin

COAST2COAST said:


> X-2, I JUST SOLD MY WHEELWELL MOLDINGS FOR $60!!


lol and i coulda used that drivers front wheelwell molding that he had...


----------



## Linc

i dont mind people posting real cars on the off topic, cars realy, its cars, we are kinda family sorta, and its not harming anyone....

that said, D... you lost a shit ton of 44 by getting rid of that car like that!! ive had/have G bodies and theres a ton of shit on that car you could have sold for way more than you may have got taking it to scrap...

i made $15,000 parting out an 87 fire bird, not selling the engine or transmission once...


----------



## Tonioseven

Tonioseven said:


> _*You should save all of the glass & light lenses & other shit that will run you a grip on Ebay*_.


 I tried to tell him. :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Im more pissed seein that scout sittin on top of it. That coulda been a great wheelin rig. :uh: People just throw away money, and Im o'er here wishin I had a few bucks just to get one.


----------



## southside groovin

Linc said:


> i dont mind people posting real cars on the off topic, cars realy, its cars, we are kinda family sorta, and its not harming anyone....
> 
> that said, D... you lost a shit ton of 44 by getting rid of that car like that!! ive had/have G bodies and theres a ton of shit on that car you could have sold for way more than you may have got taking it to scrap...
> 
> i made $15,000 parting out an 87 fire bird, not selling the engine or transmission once...


i saw quarter windows, rocker and fender moldings, bumper shocks if not the whole damn bumper, side windows i save just cuz you never know, coulda pulled a couple hun from sellin the frame. not tryna dog the little homie just sayin. take it as a lesson learned.

i got 1 sittin in my backyard that weve been guttin for a while now. at this point the only thing left is the chassis and shell. im savin the chassis to wrap and put on 1 of mine and whats left of the body is gettin cut up and thrown in a van for extra weight when it goes over the scales...

even took the a/c core out and threw it in the scrap aluminum pile and all the wiring so we can burn the insulation off and sell it as scrap copper


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

People! I did not choose to scrap This car! Me and the previous owner of my 87 traded! I gave him an equal trade, weight wise! I said I didn't know what all he would be paying attention to and the whole issue of getting it up there to him was rushed... if I had it my way I'd keep both but it didn't work like that.. if Ida known he wasn't going to pay attention I would've gotten every last piece of trim off of That thing!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

And dude was in an extremely tight spot and needed money asap....one car or the other was getting scrapped And I didn't want to see the 87 go, was just way too clean... He could've made mad bank on either car by parting them out but he needed the money asap!


----------



## southside groovin

some cat just put a gun to my girls head at the corner store and she wont let me go after him :angry::angry:


----------



## southside groovin

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> And dude was in an extremely tight spot and needed money asap....one car or the other was getting scrapped And I didn't want to see the 87 go, was just way too clean... He could've made mad bank on either car by parting them out but he needed the money asap!


yeah ok. you did good there. i definitely woulda saved the 7 over the other 1...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Go get his ass.

And that was my thinking the entire time.. like I said if I could've saved both cars then I would've. Now. I plan on having another 87 here in a few months to just drive.


----------



## richphotos

southside groovin said:


> some cat just put a gun to my girls head at the corner store and she wont let me go after him :angry::angry:


F*ck that, what she protecting him for, go get him.


----------



## southside groovin

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> Go get his ass.
> 
> And that was my thinking the entire time.. like I said if I could've saved both cars then I would've. Now. I plan on having another 87 here in a few months to just drive.


now that im calmed down. im probly better off stayin here. i got a hot head, and probly woulda shot him. i just didnt like seein how scared she was cuz ive been in her shoes way too many times, but some cat tryna be hard aint worth me goin to prison. if i woulda been there with her it woulda been a different story. next cat to pull 1 on me better be ready to use it...

fuck that bro, get you a little 4 banger. take it from me. gas is too high and parts are too expensive to be havin 2 projects goin at the same time. and if u daily the same kind of car youre workin on, then wheres the excitement gonna come from when you drive the project. itll be like drivin the same shit you drive every other day...


----------



## richphotos

southside groovin said:


> now that im calmed down. im probly better off stayin here. i got a hot head, and probly woulda shot him. i just didnt like seein how scared she was cuz ive been in her shoes way too many times, but some cat tryna be hard aint worth me goin to prison. if i woulda been there with her it woulda been a different story. next cat to pull 1 on me better be ready to use it...
> 
> fuck that bro, get you a little 4 banger. take it from me. gas is too high and parts are too expensive to be havin 2 projects goin at the same time. and if u daily the same kind of car youre workin on, then wheres the excitement gonna come from when you drive the project. itll be like drivin the same shit you drive every other day...


good point, I got a hot head too, I would have shot him in the leg and pistol whipped him.. 
so good idea on stayin back


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

southside groovin said:


> now that im calmed down. im probly better off stayin here. i got a hot head, and probly woulda shot him. i just didnt like seein how scared she was cuz ive been in her shoes way too many times, but some cat tryna be hard aint worth me goin to prison. if i woulda been there with her it woulda been a different story. next cat to pull 1 on me better be ready to use it...fuck that bro, get you a little 4 banger. take it from me. gas is too high and parts are too expensive to be havin 2 projects goin at the same time. and if u daily the same kind of car youre workin on, then wheres the excitement gonna come from when you drive the project. itll be like drivin the same shit you drive every other day...


Well I've been thinking about that, but I reeeeeally don't like 4-bangers, not my style at ALL. And on your comment about no excitement..at some point I wanna rebuild the 307 And bore it out, all of that shit. Hell maybe even a Turbo. If not, more likely just an ls motor to go in it.. but I do Just like having fun with my rides yanno, driving the exact same car for a while doesn't do it for me, I'm always thinking i could do better..


----------



## southside groovin

richphotos said:


> good point, I got a hot head too, I would have shot him in the leg and pistol whipped him..
> so good idea on stayin back


im usually pretty good about controllin my temper, but i havent been to the range in a while so my trigger fingers kinda itchy. couple that with 2 guns i havent even shot yet. not a good combination...


----------



## southside groovin

thas kinda what i got in mind too. my 86 has a v6 and is gonna get cut for 3 pumps eventually, and my 87 is gettin a new heart but it aint gonna be a 307. im thinkin 350 4 bolt main, vortec heads, mild cam, and maybe a tune port setup. and of course the ac, and cruise will be working. camaro quick ratio steering box, and f41 susp., beatin outta control


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

My man. My 87 is getting all performance shit..13" discs all around, 3.73 or better gears, I already got the sway bar, 700r4 trans w b&m shifter, and a powerful ass engine to power it all..


----------



## southside groovin

lol. i cant run discs that big cuz i gotta be able to fit the 20" irocs, and the 13" colormatched powdercoats :naughty:


----------



## Lownslow302

got my new computer running holy shit the difference is night and day its as twice as fast as your mas ass


----------



## TINGOS

I HATE THE FACT QUE PEOPLE LEFT TO FACEBOOK.I HAVE FACEBOOK WITH 2 ALBUMS.1-OF L.U.G.K.2-IS OF INTERIOR KING STUFF.THE DOWNSIDE OF FB IS THAT THERE IS NO THREADS LIKE LIL.YOU CAN CHAT,THATS ABOUT IT.WOW RIGHT.ANYWAY I WISH THIS MODEL SECTION WAS CRUNK AGAIN LIKE IN 09 WHEN I FIRST GOT ON HERE.HELL I EVEN MISS PEOPLE TALKING SHIT JUST TO READ SOMETHING ON HERE.LOL.PERO IT IS WHAT IT IS.ILL BE ON HERE AS LONG AS IM BUILDING WHICH IS FOR LIFE.ONCE A BUILDER ALWAYS A BUILDER.YOU CAN CHILL FROM A WEEK,MONTH TO A FEW YEARS BUT YOU WILL BUILD AGAIN.THIS IS NOT JUST A HOBBY.IT'S A PART OF OUR LIVES.I LOVE MY REAL CARS IN THE PAST.BUT, I CANT EXPLAIN MODEL BUILDING.ITS A TRIP QUE NO?HOW THESE LITTLE CARS OF PLASTIC CAN MAKE YOU HAPPY,MAD OR SAD EVEN WITHOUT A WOMAN IN YOUR LIFE.

ALL I KNOW IS WHEN I FIRST STARTED BUILDING MODELS IN 93 IT MADE ME HAPPY BUILDING A MODEL CAR IN THE GHETTO.THESE MODELS PUT MY MIND AT EASE WHILE BUILDING.ILL KEEP BUILDING & BOTH MY SONS WILL TOO.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

TINGOS said:


> I HATE THE FACT QUE PEOPLE LEFT TO FACEBOOK.I HAVE FACEBOOK WITH 2 ALBUMS.1-OF L.U.G.K.2-IS OF INTERIOR KING STUFF.THE DOWNSIDE OF FB IS THAT THERE IS NO THREADS LIKE LIL.YOU CAN CHAT,THATS ABOUT IT.WOW RIGHT.ANYWAY I WISH THIS MODEL SECTION WAS CRUNK AGAIN LIKE IN 09 WHEN I FIRST GOT ON HERE.HELL I EVEN MISS PEOPLE TALKING SHIT JUST TO READ SOMETHING ON HERE.LOL.PERO IT IS WHAT IT IS.ILL BE ON HERE AS LONG AS IM BUILDING WHICH IS FOR LIFE.ONCE A BUILDER ALWAYS A BUILDER.YOU CAN CHILL FROM A WEEK,MONTH TO A FEW YEARS BUT YOU WILL BUILD AGAIN.THIS IS NOT JUST A HOBBY.IT'S A PART OF OUR LIVES.I LOVE MY REAL CARS IN THE PAST.BUT, I CANT EXPLAIN MODEL BUILDING.ITS A TRIP QUE NO?HOW THESE LITTLE CARS OF PLASTIC CAN MAKE YOU HAPPY,MAD OR SAD EVEN WITHOUT A WOMAN IN YOUR LIFE.
> 
> ALL I KNOW IS WHEN I FIRST STARTED BUILDING MODELS IN 93 IT MADE ME HAPPY BUILDING A MODEL CAR IN THE GHETTO.THESE MODELS PUT MY MIND AT EASE WHILE BUILDING.ILL KEEP BUILDING & BOTH MY SONS WILL TOO.


Well said Tingos. I am with you on this whole things bro. I have thought the same damn thing... Facebook was cool to just chat, but it aint like the threads... Oh well, it is what it is.. I will be here, posting and chatting whether it's busy, or dead. This is where I learned to step up my game, and where the real foos who've stuck it out here have helped me learn the game. I'll be here til whenever.


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm still here; I just ain't had as much time on the bench as I'd like but I ain't goin' nowhere. I got shit to build for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

Tonioseven said:


> I'm still here; I just ain't had as much time on the bench as I'd like but I ain't goin' nowhere. I got shit to build for a while. :thumbsup:


 well im back too an im ready to talk more shit too lol...but im happy to b back well when my pc gets fixed that is.....o an 28s comn soon to a model near u.....


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> Well said Tingos. I am with you on this whole things bro. I have thought the same damn thing... Facebook was cool to just chat, but it aint like the threads... Oh well, it is what it is.. I will be here, posting and chatting whether it's busy, or dead. This is where I learned to step up my game, and where the real foos who've stuck it out here have helped me learn the game. I'll be here til whenever.


x2, i like it here better, plus here, everyone is into models, so you get sound advice, constructive criticism, help, etc. Facebook, yeah theres some that is into models, but it gets crowded with too many non-model types that want to critique and talk without really knowing whats up....if that makes sense


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I'm still here; I just ain't had as much time on the bench as I'd like but I ain't goin' nowhere. I got shit to build for a while. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:rant::banghead: Well I gotta say :finger: to the post office! I've had two homies on this site do such a bad ass paint job and interior on "last ride" it's just plain amazing! I got the package today and was sooooooo excited to see this bitch up close and personal. Come to find out, it's broke. All of it! Roof smashed in, paint chipped to shit, frame broke!! :rant::banghead:






























































Haha, just playin, but I did have a little piece break off of the back. Hopefully I can fix it without it messin up. Pics up in a little bit. Gonna mock it up real fast. 

First off, Darren, this paint is just sikk bro! :wow: Damn bro, that taping and everything you did on this is just SIKK! Plain sikk! I am glad you decided to keep your build from the build off, otherwise I'd have never got this Supa SIKK SHIT! 

Secondly, Tingo's bro, I am so tripped by this bro. The interior work on this is just amazing bro. And to even line the hood at the same time? ARE YOU KIDDIN ME!?!?! :wow: Just amazed bro! Simply amazed.


----------



## TINGOS

Scur-rape-init said:


> :rant::banghead: Well I gotta say :finger: to the post office! I've had two homies on this site do such a bad ass paint job and interior on "last ride" it's just plain amazing! I got the package today and was sooooooo excited to see this bitch up close and personal. Come to find out, it's broke. All of it! Roof smashed in, paint chipped to shit, frame broke!! :rant::banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, just playin, but I did have a little piece break off of the back. Hopefully I can fix it without it messin up. Pics up in a little bit. Gonna mock it up real fast.
> 
> First off, Darren, this paint is just sikk bro! :wow: Damn bro, that taping and everything you did on this is just SIKK! Plain sikk! I am glad you decided to keep your build from the build off, otherwise I'd have never got this Supa SIKK SHIT!
> 
> Secondly, Tingo's bro, I am so tripped by this bro. The interior work on this is just amazing bro. And to even line the hood at the same time? ARE YOU KIDDIN ME!?!?! :wow: Just amazed bro! Simply amazed.


THATS A TRADEMARK,FRAME UNDER THE HOOD WEY WITH CHROME TAPE.


----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> Well said Tingos. I am with you on this whole things bro. I have thought the same damn thing... Facebook was cool to just chat, but it aint like the threads... Oh well, it is what it is.. I will be here, posting and chatting whether it's busy, or dead. This is where I learned to step up my game, and where the real foos who've stuck it out here have helped me learn the game. I'll be here til whenever.




lol where the REAL FOOLS stuck it out!............. you got a way with words brother! your no better then the next because you chose to stay with layitlow and the small group of people that can show you some things......... with facebook, there is just about everyone in the hobby on that site and you can ask questions all day long on there and get anwsers!

this whole thing where your better or MORE REAL so to speak is garbage and i choose to disagree with your statement!


----------



## TINGOS

[email protected] said:


> lol where the REAL FOOLS stuck it out!............. you got a way with words brother! your no better then the next because you chose to stay with layitlow and the small group of people that can show you some things......... with facebook, there is just about everyone in the hobby on that site and you can ask questions all day long on there and get anwsers!
> 
> this whole thing where your better or MORE REAL so to speak is garbage and i choose to disagree with your statement!


I FEEL YOU WEY ON YO COMMENT,I THINK SCU-RAR-INIT MISREAD MY COMMENT I POSTED FIRST.I WAS REFERRING TO THE PAST,NOT CALLING PEOPLE FAKE


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im borderline, I am in 5 groups on facebook and that all I go on there for. Not much for info to me in speculation over there as much as there is just random posting pics and no comments or questions usually is what I get. Here..kinda the same thing. No complaints from either side on this... just the way it is I suppose. This is and has been my homebase for a long time now, I've seen many a builder leave here, but its their own loss in their own hobby to be honest.


----------



## [email protected]

SlammdSonoma said:


> Im borderline, I am in 5 groups on facebook and that all I go on there for. Not much for info to me in speculation over there as much as there is just random posting pics and no comments or questions usually is what I get. Here..kinda the same thing. No complaints from either side on this... just the way it is I suppose. This is and has been my homebase for a long time now, I've seen many a builder leave here, but its their own loss in their own hobby to be honest.


the only thing im sayin, is if your looking at the big picture here, would you rather have a ocean of people that can anwser your questions well, or a small pond where all your questions have been anwsered already? 

sense im still a rookie in this hobby and still dont know a 32nd of what i really wanna know........... im goin where the knowlage is at, and looking to further myself in this hobby! 

i have no problems with layitlow at all, and i still troll around here at least once a day for as long as i can, im always checking things out and watching builders and still asking questions. just because you dont see or hear me, doesnt mean im not here! 

i do have a problem with close minded people that never really give anything a chance or are soo stuck in there ways, it hurts to try something new! 

im not gettin back into this retarded conversation again......... i do me and everyone else does them! simple! i go where i go and do \what i want, and i dont give a fuck who thinks im REAL and who doesnt lol! thats petty!


----------



## [email protected]

TINGOS said:


> I FEEL YOU WEY ON YO COMMENT,I THINK SCU-RAR-INIT MISREAD MY COMMENT I POSTED FIRST.I WAS REFERRING TO THE PAST,NOT CALLING PEOPLE FAKE


i feel ya bro!........ i aint mad atcha!:biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

[email protected] said:


> the only thing im sayin, is if your looking at the big picture here, would you rather have a ocean of people that can anwser your questions well, or a small pond where all your questions have been anwsered already?
> 
> sense im still a rookie in this hobby and still dont know a 32nd of what i really wanna know........... im goin where the knowlage is at, and looking to further myself in this hobby!
> 
> i have no problems with layitlow at all, and i still troll around here at least once a day for as long as i can, im always checking things out and watching builders and still asking questions. just because you dont see or hear me, doesnt mean im not here!
> 
> i do have a problem with close minded people that never really give anything a chance or are soo stuck in there ways, it hurts to try something new!
> 
> im not gettin back into this retarded conversation again......... i do me and everyone else does them! simple! i go where i go and do \what i want, and i dont give a fuck who thinks im REAL and who doesnt lol! thats petty!


WHATEVER IT IS-IM GLAD YOU GOT ON HERE TO SPEAK YOUR MIND ON THIS RETARDED CONVERSATION.LOL.I JUST MISS EVERYBODY ON HERE.FEELS TOO EMPTY IN HERE.


----------



## Lownslow302

damm my old comp died a slow death starting with the motherboard then the processor had it. the asus dvdr drive and the ram cards are good if anyone is interested cards are DDR2gb


----------



## [email protected]

TINGOS said:


> WHATEVER IT IS-IM GLAD YOU GOT ON HERE TO SPEAK YOUR MIND ON THIS RETARDED CONVERSATION.LOL.I JUST MISS EVERYBODY ON HERE.FEELS TOO EMPTY IN HERE.


i hear you 100% it isnt the same around here anymore and prob. never will be the same, thats why its up to the people that are still reg. on here to step up and recrute more people to the site and act as if they are the big dogs around here! share the info they know, and so on.............!

my problem is, is i have almost everyones number i need to ask questions too, and if i have a question, i just call a cat, fuck the data errors and the slow load ups an shit, ill just call you lol ya dig?


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## [email protected]

Lownslow302 said:


> damm my old comp died a slow death starting with the motherboard then the processor had it. the asus dvdr drive and the ram cards are good if anyone is interested cards are DDR2gb


what kind of computer is it? and can i use the ram on my dell?


----------



## Lownslow302

[email protected] said:


> what kind of computer is it? and can i use the ram on my dell?


its mutt in a powerspec case, i killed the original powerspec during a overclocking experiment.

if its DDR they should work but you should check to see that you dont have more ram than what im givin up

go to my computer right click my computer then go to properties


----------



## [email protected]

Lownslow302 said:


> its mutt in a powerspec case, i killed the original powerspec during a overclocking experiment.
> 
> if its DDR they should work but you should check to see that you dont have more ram than what im givin up
> 
> go to my computer right click my computer then go to properties



i have a laptop, so im guessing yorus wont work huh?


----------



## Lownslow302

[email protected] said:


> i have a laptop, so im guessing yorus wont work huh?


nope


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok this sucks but I know sumbody can help me, I need bare metal and daytons and other misc. Crap. Whats a good site to order fron? I never gad to worry about this when I was in L.A. bcyx it was all at the local swapmeet but , im out of supplies abd out of state lol, HELP ! ! ! !


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> Ok this sucks but I know sumbody can help me, I need bare metal and daytons and other misc. Crap. Whats a good site to order fron? I never gad to worry about this when I was in L.A. bcyx it was all at the local swapmeet but , im out of supplies abd out of state lol, HELP ! ! ! !


scaledreams


----------



## LUXMAN

Thanx


----------



## Scur-rape-init

[email protected] said:


> lol where the REAL FOOLS stuck it out!............. you got a way with words brother! your no better then the next because you chose to stay with layitlow and the small group of people that can show you some things......... with facebook, there is just about everyone in the hobby on that site and you can ask questions all day long on there and get anwsers!
> 
> this whole thing where your better or MORE REAL so to speak is garbage and i choose to disagree with your statement!



Ok, so this is funny, but not. I never said anything about being better then anyone. Im sorry you disagree with me El Jeffe, and funny thing was YOU were grouped in that "real foo's" catergory, but hey, what do I know. Maybe I did misunderstand Tingos' comment, but I'm still proud to see all the people that still run on here, and to me they have stuck it out HERE. Maybe it would be better if you RECRUITED all your new friends and fresh faces? Hmmm?


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, so this is funny, but not. I never said anything about being better then anyone. Im sorry you disagree with me El Jeffe, and funny thing was YOU were grouped in that "real foo's" catergory, but hey, what do I know. Maybe I did misunderstand Tingos' comment, but I'm still proud to see all the people that still run on here, and to me they have stuck it out HERE. Maybe it would be better if you RECRUITED all your new friends and fresh faces? Hmmm?



yea maybe i should lol

all in all i cant understand why this is still being bitched about! if nothing has changed yet........... do you ever think it really will change? just sayin!.........................!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

[email protected] said:


> yea maybe i should lol
> 
> all in all i cant understand why this is still being bitched about! if nothing has changed yet........... do you ever think it really will change? just sayin!.........................!


Jeff, nobody is "bitching". Least I didnt think we were :dunno: All I am sayin is it'd be nice to see some faces back around here... whether or not they come around, I'll still be postin here... and so will a few others. Right Mr Holmes? Hehehe.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 6 guests)

*Scur-rape-init* 6 Ninjas in here? Why is everyone afraid to show their faces? Rediculous...


----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 6 guests)
> 
> *Scur-rape-init* 6 Ninjas in here? Why is everyone afraid to show their faces? Rediculous...



im always ninja lol


----------



## Tonioseven

:ninja::wave: Not afraid; I surf anonymously on every site I go to.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wave: Sup Tonio! My ninja!


----------



## hocknberry

southside groovin.....post up pics of the 1:1's you got goin if yah dont mind?!


----------



## Tonioseven

Scur-rape-init said:


> :wave: Sup Tonio! My ninja!


:h5:


----------



## southside groovin

hocknberry said:


> southside groovin.....post up pics of the 1:1's you got goin if yah dont mind?!


 lmao bro, theyre nowhere near bein layitlow worthy. the cuttys are both my babies, but to be honest, 1 of them looks like a piece of shit, and the other 1 is a piece of shit lol. i wont post them here til i feel like theyre ready, but youre more than welcome to check them out on my facebook. my name is jeremy dean, and im in oklahoma city if that helps find me...

oh and btw, the 79 caprice was sold back in early june. im just too lazy to take it off my sig lol


----------



## hocknberry

southside groovin said:


> lmao bro, theyre nowhere near bein layitlow worthy. the cuttys are both my babies, but to be honest, 1 of them looks like a piece of shit, and the other 1 is a piece of shit lol. i wont post them here til i feel like theyre ready, but youre more than welcome to check them out on my facebook. my name is jeremy dean, and im in oklahoma city if that helps find me...


LOL...so what! lil D posted up his 1:1 junkers!! we wont laugh here, we like pics!! :thumbsup: whats the pic in your avie?! you said it tucks 20's and powder'ed 13's?!


----------



## hocknberry

There are currently 43 users browsing this forum. (11 members & 32 guests)

hocknberry
MKD904
rollin yota28
southside groovin
PERDITION
dariusmather
IceMan555
barksdale88
32 guests?! come on fuckers!! no more ninja shit!! show up in full LIL fashon!! why ya'll hidin?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Lol some people don't like 1:1 pics in the model section.. :roflmao: and Hey, I work hard asshole :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> There are currently 43 users browsing this forum. (11 members & 32 guests)
> 
> hocknberry
> MKD904
> rollin yota28
> southside groovin
> PERDITION
> dariusmather
> IceMan555
> barksdale88
> 32 guests?! come on fuckers!! no more ninja shit!! show up in full LIL fashon!! why ya'll hidin?!


youtubers B i tried before


----------



## southside groovin

hocknberry said:


> LOL...so what! lil D posted up his 1:1 junkers!! we wont laugh here, we like pics!! :thumbsup: whats the pic in your avie?! you said it tucks 20's and powder'ed 13's?!


lol lil d's cars are both cleaner than my shit. my avi pic is the header on my 86. lol i actually took that pic when i bought the turn signal lense for that side, and i used it as my avi cuz at the time i was plannin to quit buildin models so i needed somethin to replace my c.m.b.i. avi. didnt wanna rep if i wasnt gonna build ya know.

never said my 87 tucks 20s or 13s.... but it will eventually :biggrin:

i just came off 2 year long broke spell, where my wife and i almost lost everything we had. ive had my 86 for about 5 years and the work to it has been extremely slow but steady. i traded my 95 caprice for the 87 last fall because the caprice was gettin up there in mileage and was crazy expensive to fix when sumthin broke. i wanted another cutty because i knew pretty much everything about them, and theyre really cheap to fix. now its gettin mileage on it and since i had a little 4 banger car givin to me, im plannin out my next step on both the cuttys...


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> Lol some people don't like 1:1 pics in the model section.. :roflmao: and Hey, I work hard asshole :biggrin:


i know you aint callin me ASSHOLE lil man!! yes you worked hard, sorry but i had to grin at your tree trunk jack stand holders!! i hope you weren't under those fuckers!! and honesty...they are junk now, but your at it to make it a gem, so get at it and WATCH YOUR MOUTH!! RESPECT YOUR ELDERS!!


----------



## southside groovin

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> Lol some people don't like 1:1 pics in the model section.. :roflmao: and Hey, I work hard asshole :biggrin:


no disrespect to mkd or anybody else for that matter, but i dont give a mad ass fuck what ANYONE wants to see in the RANDOM section. thats why its random. its like the off topic of the model section. its to talk about stuff thats not model related....


----------



## hocknberry

southside groovin said:


> lol lil d's cars are both cleaner than my shit. my avi pic is the header on my 86. lol i actually took that pic when i bought the turn signal lense for that side, and i used it as my avi cuz at the time i was plannin to quit buildin models so i needed somethin to replace my c.m.b.i. avi. didnt wanna rep if i wasnt gonna build ya know.
> 
> never said my 87 tucks 20s or 13s.... but it will eventually :biggrin:
> 
> i just came off 2 year long broke spell, where my wife and i almost lost everything we had. ive had my 86 for about 5 years and the work to it has been extremely slow but steady. i traded my 95 caprice for the 87 last fall because the caprice was gettin up there in mileage and was crazy expensive to fix when sumthin broke. i wanted another cutty because i knew pretty much everything about them, and theyre really cheap to fix. now its gettin mileage on it and since i had a little 4 banger car givin to me, im plannin out my next step on both the cuttys...


 sorry for the hard knocks in life bro...now post pics of the 1:1's!! this is random off topic, its cool, JUST DO IT!!


----------



## southside groovin

lol aint got time right now bro. gotta get to bed like now. just add me lol. and the invitation goes out to any1 else on here with fb. my info is posted, and theres only 1 or 2 guys on here i dont really care for but theyve never disrespected me so i wont put them on blast and ill accept any1 who adds...


----------



## southside groovin

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.190759650942003.49149.100000239076256

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.122258981125404.16766.100000239076256

dunno if these will work or not...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

southside groovin said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.190759650942003.49149.100000239076256
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.122258981125404.16766.100000239076256
> 
> dunno if these will work or not...


They worked for me ! And Yes LIL D's were cleaner then your 2 ! We all tried to tell him work with what you have but he don't listen ! He'll be on here next week with pics of another he wants to get and this will start all over again ! He makes me feel like were stuck the GROUND HOG DAY Movie just with a differnt car at the end .


----------



## Lownslow302

Minidreams Inc. said:


> They worked for me ! And Yes LIL D's were cleaner then your 2 ! We all tried to tell him work with what you have but he don't listen ! He'll be on here next week with pics of another he wants to get and this will start all over again ! He makes me feel like were stuck the GROUND HOG DAY Movie just with a differnt car at the end .


hes gonna cry in the end when he finds out after all the shit he did the car will still only be worth 1000$


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

time to try the scotch brite trick


----------



## gseeds

Lownslow302 said:


> time to try the scotch brite trick


thats cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

Lownslow302 said:


>


so is this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

gseeds said:


> thats cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i had a idea for a build off called before and after 2 of the same car one before and one after but i doubt anyone here would be up for that kind of challenge not to mention the cost of buying 2 of the same kits provided you didnt have them before hand


----------



## Lownslow302

someone built a detroit diorama trailer


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ESO man what some kick ass builds you posted tonight ! THANKS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lownslow302 said:


> i had a idea for a build off called before and after 2 of the same car one before and one after but i doubt anyone here would be up for that kind of challenge not to mention the cost of buying 2 of the same kits provided you didnt have them before hand


Shit Thats a cool idea ! I do some shit like that !


----------



## Lownslow302

Minidreams Inc. said:


> ESO man what some kick ass builds you posted tonight ! THANKS !


its been dead here lately ill posting up all kinds of shit from cars to gundams maybe itll get someone to a bench faster you never know


----------



## Lownslow302

im building this for the dude that set up my comp. cool thing is he prefers it the way i want it done ditching some of the the colors for metalizers.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Lownslow302 said:


> hes gonna cry in the end when he finds out after all the shit he did the car will still only be worth 1000$


 :dunno: I mean what exactly is my reaction to this supposed to be?


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> :dunno: I mean what exactly is my reaction to this supposed to be?


for all the shit you went through you couldve just bought one clean cutlass and you would be done instead of chasing dragons


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*



[email protected] said:


> yea maybe i should lol
> 
> all in all i cant understand why this is still being bitched about! if nothing has changed yet........... do you ever think it really will change? just sayin!.........................!


I think things have changed sir.The paint build off made a difference on here.Their was no drama on that thread.And, people are helping each other out than before.See what happens.One person at a time.I did the TINGOS INTERIORS to show I'm not a hater.Besides its too easy to do what I do.Sin is always giving tips & Machio answers any questions people ask him.They may not ask him on his thread but they be hitting my ***** up.Yo club puts it down bigtime too wey.People do chill from time to time,but like reunions,you never forget home.This is home for a lot of us,even in nija mode.


----------



## southside groovin

Lownslow302 said:


> for all the shit you went through you couldve just bought one clean cutlass and you would be done instead of chasing dragons


 have u priced CLEAN g bodies lately? Just sayin...


----------



## Lownslow302

southside groovin said:


> have u priced CLEAN g bodies lately? Just sayin...


not since i last checked since theres no real benefit to owning one


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## southside groovin

Lownslow302 said:


> not since i last checked since theres no real benefit to owning one


 I guess :-|


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, that's crazy! Looks straight out of Japan style, nice job!


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, that's crazy! Looks straight out of Japan style, nice job!


nah thats not japanese style its a stance crowd thing its bad ass tho


----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> nah thats not japanese style its a stance crowd thing its bad ass tho


No, I saw this article in one of my import mags, they went to Japan and all the cars were done up with Japanese cartoons all over them, even the people wore costumes, and then right next to this lot were the bosozuki cars (i think that's how you spell it), it was all madness that day!


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> No, I saw this article in one of my import mags, they went to Japan and all the cars were done up with Japanese cartoons all over them, even the people wore costumes, and then right next to this lot were the bosozuki cars (i think that's how you spell it), it was all madness that day!


thats a different scene thats called Itasha


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## sinicle

finishing my lunch then hittin the post office!


----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> thats a different scene thats called Itasha


Alright, I stand corrected, the rx7 looks cool nonetheless! Thanks for the headsup. And that wooden civic needs to be posted in every thread, that thing is insane crazy awesome!


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> Alright, I stand corrected, the rx7 looks cool nonetheless! Thanks for the headsup. And that wooden civic needs to be posted in every thread, that thing is insane crazy awesome!


the dude got back at me some autistic kid carves them out of solid wood


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## RaiderPride

Lownslow302 said:


>


 WTF!!!! Cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Lownslow302 said:


> not since i last checked since theres no real benefit to owning one


 I could give a fuck about what others think... I own a g body simply because I like them, I know all kinda people hate on g bodies, but Who cares? I'm satisfied with my cars and the work I put into them.


----------



## Linc

Lownslow302 said:


> not since i last checked since theres no real benefit to owning one


ok, ill chime in now...

i dont understand why so many people are riding his nuts about building something he is proud of "another G body"?! 

to the haters out there, you simply dont see the worth just as others such as myself(sorry TJ) think volkswagons are garbage!! 

who cares what HE does with HIS car!? HE is BUILDING it!! not buying a built car! and you guys arent showing support!!

i personaly think everyone on here that has ever lifted a finger to realy build a car, has done the same shit he has done!! the rest, are fortunate enough to be able to buy someone elses car and claim they built it by puting a sticker on the window here or there...

true, a g body is a g body and they all look very simaler! but... its what we do when WE BUILD our cars that set them a side from "just another G body"!

i personaly have owned alot of G bodies, and to this day, have 1 in my stable! i own and am currently building a 79 Chevrolet Elcamino!! to some, its not a G body, to some it is... but its my car, im actually turning wrenches and building this car!

ive also owned regals, cutlasses, monte carlos, LS montes, malibus and malibu wagons, and yes ive even owned a volkswagon and can honestly say it was a piece of junk!! and will probably never own 1 of those again!!

anyway... what im trying to say is, little D has done work, bought a car! lifted wrnches and actually turned them!! shown pics to prove it and is proud of his work!!

we should be supporting him in his travels and if we dont, and or dont like what he does, maybe those people should simply SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD SOMETHING!!


----------



## Linc

oh and for the record....

ive only once paid more than $500 for 1 of my G bodies.... 

and never once, sold them under $2000!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

WERD Linc! Lil D put in the time, and did that shit in front of us! I say congats, and piss on the haters Lil D! Do what you do! Oh, and I may not be a lowrider, or someone who turns wrenches all the time, but that's only cause I got too many damn kids to do so! :roflmao: One day, I'll have my own fully rebuilt by me, 70 Chevelle SS lowrod. One day!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Thank you both. As I stated, I'm proud of my shit no matter what car it is, Because what other 16 year old can do a frame and motor swap through his own knowledge? I'm proud as fuck of that, I got my car to run AND drive and This was my FIRST swap. Not trying to be big headed, but I gotta get props fir That.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> Thank you both. As I stated, I'm proud of my shit no matter what car it is, Because what other 16 year old can do a frame and motor swap through his own knowledge? I'm proud as fuck of that, I got my car to run AND drive and This was my FIRST swap. Not trying to be big headed, but I gotta get props fir That.



:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Aight big head, come on down here and swap my 302 outta my bagged F150.. lol. And bring my model when ya come slow ass! Lol


----------



## southside groovin

Linc said:


> ok, ill chime in now...
> 
> i dont understand why so many people are riding his nuts about building something he is proud of "another G body"?!
> 
> to the haters out there, you simply dont see the worth just as others such as myself(sorry TJ) think volkswagons are garbage!!
> 
> who cares what HE does with HIS car!? HE is BUILDING it!! not buying a built car! and you guys arent showing support!!
> 
> i personaly think everyone on here that has ever lifted a finger to realy build a car, has done the same shit he has done!! the rest, are fortunate enough to be able to buy someone elses car and claim they built it by puting a sticker on the window here or there...
> 
> true, a g body is a g body and they all look very simaler! but... its what we do when WE BUILD our cars that set them a side from "just another G body"!
> 
> i personaly have owned alot of G bodies, and to this day, have 1 in my stable! i own and am currently building a 79 Chevrolet Elcamino!! to some, its not a G body, to some it is... but its my car, im actually turning wrenches and building this car!
> 
> ive also owned regals, cutlasses, monte carlos, LS montes, malibus and malibu wagons, and yes ive even owned a volkswagon and can honestly say it was a piece of junk!! and will probably never own 1 of those again!!
> 
> anyway... what im trying to say is, little D has done work, bought a car! lifted wrnches and actually turned them!! shown pics to prove it and is proud of his work!!
> 
> we should be supporting him in his travels and if we dont, and or dont like what he does, maybe those people should simply SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD SOMETHING!!


X2 to this whole damn paragraph. where im from a g body will make you hood famous and its just as good as an impala. fuck what the haters say. if you looked at the link i posted last night to the pics of my cars, youll see that they both look like shit. im not to proud to admit that. but i will say this laugh if you want but you cant have my 86 for less than 6 grand. not because thats what its worth to you or the next ***** walkin down the block, but because thats what its worth to me. that car has MY hard earned money, and MY blood sweat and tears in it. and even tho its a turd right now, it still puts a big smile on my face everytime i walk outside and see it. because i can see what it was and what its gonna be. and its like i told the little homie earlier. 16 yr old guys who sit in their room all day and play with toy cars, dont tend to get much ass. im sure a lot of us can vouch for that lol


----------



## Linc

it doesnt matter to me, if your 16, or 60!! if you are out there building a car... who cares what kind of car it may, or may not be... he did it in his front yard with little to no help... and showed progress!

and for some reason, guys on here give him a hard time cause its a G body!? 

I DONT SEE YOU ASS HOLES SAYING THE SAME SHIT TO MARINTAE ABOUT HIS MALIBU THAT HAPPENS TO BE A G BODY!!!

you guys are quick to suck his nuts and quick to dis respect anyone else with a g body!!

grow up and have some respect!!

little D... you have any questions at all.. dont hesitate to ask me!!! ill help you as best i can!! BROTHER!!


----------



## southside groovin

Linc said:


> it doesnt matter to me, if your 16, or 60!! if you are out there building a car... who cares what kind of car it may, or may not be... he did it in his front yard with little to no help... and showed progress!
> 
> and for some reason, guys on here give him a hard time cause its a G body!?
> 
> I DONT SEE YOU ASS HOLES SAYING THE SAME SHIT TO MARINTAE ABOUT HIS MALIBU THAT HAPPENS TO BE A G BODY!!!
> 
> you guys are quick to suck his nuts and quick to dis respect anyone else with a g body!!
> 
> grow up and have some respect!!
> 
> little D... you have any questions at all.. dont hesitate to ask me!!! ill help you as best i can!! BROTHER!!


yet again, i agree 100% and the little homie already has my number. and ill gladly give it to any1 else on here who needs any advice or a question answered, or just wants to chop it up with some1 with a common interest...


----------



## Tonioseven

*I dig G-bodies :thumbsup:. I REALLY dig the fact that D has done the work that he has :thumbsup:. I dig the fact that there are people willing to help D and anybody else out with whatever . I dig the fact that I don't let small shit get to me either. I dig the fact that we ALL are entitled to our own opinions about whatever. I may not agree with what you say, but I respect your right to say it. None of us can control another person's mouth or the words that come out of it. Just sayin'.*


----------



## southside groovin

Tonioseven said:


> *I dig G-bodies :thumbsup:. I REALLY dig the fact that D has done the work that he has :thumbsup:. I dig the fact that there are people willing to help D and anybody else out with whatever . I dig the fact that I don't let small shit get to me either. I dig the fact that we ALL are entitled to our own opinions about whatever. I may not agree with what you say, but I respect your right to say it. None of us can control another person's mouth or the words that come out of it. Just sayin'.*


i gotcha bro. thas why i dropped it earlier. linc just happened to say what i couldnt find the words to say earlier without bein completely disrespectful. all im sayin is give the dude some respect whether you like what hes buildin or how hes buildin it, because truth be told, how many of us were out in the driveway at 16 yrs old doin frame offs by ourself?


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> i had a idea for a build off called before and after 2 of the same car one before and one after but i doubt anyone here would be up for that kind of challenge not to mention the cost of buying 2 of the same kits provided you didnt have them before hand


thats a cool ass idea eso, but not many, including me, do or know how to do weathering, plus what would that time line be?! you flipped on the wagon build over the time line! and now 2 cars would have to be built! how many would finish?! :dunno:....... on a side note.......the resin caddy grills ESO has are nice! good deal if thats your style, i grabbed 2 of em! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> I could give a fuck about what others think... I own a g body simply because I like them, I know all kinda people hate on g bodies, but Who cares? I'm satisfied with my cars and the work I put into them.


:werd: i've owned my share of "throw away grandma g-bodies" and ventured into "throw away mini trucks" that "aint worth shit" and could give a shit less what others say they are worth! we build for our liking, and then share with everyone else! you will ALWAYS have haters no matter what you do with ANYTHING!! LOL like ESO with his japan culture stuff....not taking a shot at you bro...but thats your liking, and some hate....now LIL D with his run of g-bodies.....i have a 91 mazda b2200 mini that books for $850 or so, thats body dropped, bagged, shaved and painted....still need wheels more interior work and maybe new paint! YES more money into a truck I WILL NEVER SEE a return in! and i could care less!! its mine, and thats how i like it!!  so do it up LIL D and anyone else!! we build for the love of the hobby....1:1 or 1:25.......i mean look at 3 time lowriders of the year....how much money is into those rides! they will NEVER get a return!! its all for the love of building and thats why WE do it right?! sorry for the rambling...but hydro hasnt been here to write any books, so i'll fill in for him real quick!! :rofl:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Linc said:


> it doesnt matter to me, if your 16, or 60!! if you are out there building a car... who cares what kind of car it may, or may not be... he did it in his front yard with little to no help... and showed progress!
> 
> and for some reason, guys on here give him a hard time cause its a G body!?
> 
> I DONT SEE YOU ASS HOLES SAYING THE SAME SHIT TO MARINTAE ABOUT HIS MALIBU THAT HAPPENS TO BE A G BODY!!!
> 
> you guys are quick to suck his nuts and quick to dis respect anyone else with a g body!!
> 
> grow up and have some respect!!
> 
> little D... you have any questions at all.. dont hesitate to ask me!!! ill help you as best i can!! BROTHER!!



Hearse did. With his "Fuck a G-body" statement. But i don't think marinate let it ruin his day. 



hocknberry said:


> :werd: i've owned my share of "throw away grandma g-bodies" and ventured into "throw away mini trucks" that "aint worth shit" and could give a shit less what others say they are worth! we build for our liking, and then share with everyone else! you will ALWAYS have haters no matter what you do with ANYTHING!! LOL like ESO with his japan culture stuff....not taking a shot at you bro...but thats your liking, and some hate....now LIL D with his run of g-bodies.....i have a 91 mazda b2200 mini that books for $850 or so, thats body dropped, bagged, shaved and painted....still need wheels more interior work and maybe new paint! YES more money into a truck I WILL NEVER SEE a return in! and i could care less!! its mine, and thats how i like it!!  so do it up LIL D and anyone else!! we build for the love of the hobby....1:1 or 1:25.......i mean look at 3 time lowriders of the year....how much money is into those rides! they will NEVER get a return!! its all for the love of building and thats why WE do it right?! sorry for the rambling...but hydro hasnt been here to write any books, so i'll fill in for him real quick!! :rofl:


That's the troof troof.

I love me some G-body's.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Hearse did. With his "Fuck a G-body" statement. But i don't think marinate let it ruin his day.
> true that!! there was the whole run down whith hearse and marinate! but lets not start drama over ANY of this shit!! its been chill here lately, lets keep it that way! i mean...point blank....a builder builds for what they like, then chose to share with others! IMO haters make a builder strive harder to keep going! :thumbsup:
> nice cuttys scott!! those yours?! i almost wanna rip the switches and daytons off my 91 dime to build a cutty or grand prix!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> MayhemKustomz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearse did. With his "Fuck a G-body" statement. But i don't think marinate let it ruin his day.
> true that!! there was the whole run down whith hearse and marinate! but lets not start drama over ANY of this shit!! its been chill here lately, lets keep it that way! i mean...point blank....a builder builds for what they like, then chose to share with others! IMO haters make a builder strive harder to keep going! :thumbsup:
> nice cuttys scott!! those yours?! i almost wanna rip the switches and daytons off my 91 dime to build a cutty or grand prix!!
> 
> 
> 
> Silver one was mine. Blue one was my old mans. Both sold last year. :thumbsdown::tears::banghead:
Click to expand...


----------



## southside groovin

MayhemKustomz said:


> I love me some G-body's.


lol i saw this pic and couldnt figure out y it reminded me of that movie four brothers. then i saw where youre from lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

southside groovin said:


> lol i saw this pic and couldnt figure out y it reminded me of that movie four brothers. then i saw where youre from lol


:roflmaoissed me off when he totaled out that car in the movie too. Poor 442.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> thats a cool ass idea eso, but not many, including me, do or know how to do weathering, plus what would that time line be?! you flipped on the wagon build over the time line! and now 2 cars would have to be built! how many would finish?! :dunno:....... on a side note.......the resin caddy grills ESO has are nice! good deal if thats your style, i grabbed 2 of em! :thumbsup:


i picked weathering up overnight all i did was look at 2 pictures i chopped repainted and weathered this in less than 10 hours with just a airbrush a kit shouldnt take no longer than 14 days to build.








i figured 6 months 3 on the beater 3 on the after. 
there was a reason on the wagon buildoff too many extensions and letting people in after said extensions is what pissed me off


----------



## Lownslow302

Linc said:


> it doesnt matter to me, if your 16, or 60!! if you are out there building a car... who cares what kind of car it may, or may not be... he did it in his front yard with little to no help... and showed progress!
> 
> and for some reason, guys on here give him a hard time cause its a G body!?
> 
> *I DONT SEE YOU ASS HOLES SAYING THE SAME SHIT TO MARINTAE ABOUT HIS MALIBU THAT HAPPENS TO BE A G BODY!!!*
> 
> you guys are quick to suck his nuts and quick to dis respect anyone else with a g body!!
> 
> grow up and have some respect!!
> 
> little D... you have any questions at all.. dont hesitate to ask me!!! ill help you as best i can!! BROTHER!!


malibus are exception to me they arent dime a dozen cars and technically at the top of the gbody totem pole(IMO) below the turbo buicks, i never had the animosity towards g bodies like i do now back then i almost got a regal but i realized it was because everyone wanted me to. this site only helped in increasing the hate mostly cause of the riders mentality of "its the next 64 impala" the 64 impala was the 64 impala in 1964 there is no future impala or anything to take its place.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## rollin yota28

hocknberry said:


> :werd: i've owned my share of "throw away grandma g-bodies" and ventured into "throw away mini trucks" that "aint worth shit" and could give a shit less what others say they are worth! we build for our liking, and then share with everyone else! you will ALWAYS have haters no matter what you do with ANYTHING!! LOL like ESO with his japan culture stuff....not taking a shot at you bro...but thats your liking, and some hate....now LIL D with his run of g-bodies.....i have a 91 mazda b2200 mini that books for $850 or so, thats body dropped, bagged, shaved and painted....still need wheels more interior work and maybe new paint! YES more money into a truck I WILL NEVER SEE a return in! and i could care less!! its mine, and thats how i like it!!  so do it up LIL D and anyone else!! we build for the love of the hobby....1:1 or 1:25.......i mean look at 3 time lowriders of the year....how much money is into those rides! they will NEVER get a return!! its all for the love of building and thats why WE do it right?! sorry for the rambling...but hydro hasnt been here to write any books, so i'll fill in for him real quick!! :rofl:


hey bro, drop some pics of that b2200 or pm me with them, cause i love the older b series mazdas! being a mini truck guy and all, i would love to see pics of it!


----------



## rollin yota28

rollin yota28 said:


> hey bro, drop some pics of that b2200 or *pm me with them*, cause i love the older b series mazdas! being a mini truck guy and all, i would love to see pics of it!


yeah.....scratch the pm part, for some reason, i thought we were in somebodys thread whorin it up, not the random thread,...............its past my bedtime............


----------



## Linc

back in the day, i had me a mini truck! 92 b2200! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lownslow302 said:


>


not bad ! dude sounds like SPM to me


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Linc said:


> back in the day, i had me a mini truck! 92 b2200! :biggrin:


Yups i've own 2 hard bodies ! 1 slammed and 1 lifted ! Wish i still had them! ALso own 4 G's ! 82 Monte, 84 regal , and 79 buick centry wagon,80 2dr malibu, 3 caddies , 82 coupe , 84 deville both on juice and an old school 77 4dr , an old ltd , 2 t-birds, a couger , 3 fairmonts , a mustang a 77 firebird , an escort, a tempo, granada, contour, camero, gmc s-15, blazer extreme, 97 grand prix gt , grand am , dodge shadow, 77 Lincoln, Hyundia Entourage, and a kia sedona ! LOL! I been in just about everything but nothing feels as great as driving something YOU BUILT YOUR SELF !


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> malibus are exception to me they arent dime a dozen cars and technically at the top of the gbody totem pole(IMO) below the turbo buicks, i never had the animosity towards g bodies like i do now back then i almost got a regal but i realized it was because everyone wanted me to. this site only helped in increasing the hate mostly cause of the riders mentality of _*"its the next 64 impala" the 64 impala was the 64 impala in 1964 there is no future impala or anything to take its place*_.


gotta bust your nuts here ESo, but the 1964 IMPALA was THEE most mast produced impala of all years!! and how can you compare a regal to an impy!? how did LIL make you hate g-bodies?! cuz a g-body is a popular body just like an impy?! who is "everyone" wanting you to get a regal?! LOL i gotta call you out here fool!! i get so many people PMing or telling me fuck ESO or watch this fool......and ill look over it cuz i aint no drama queen or shit starter at all! but you are talkin loud here brother!! comin from the japan cartoon stuff and then sayin fuck a g-body....??? you are pretty much on your own island here bro?!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## hocknberry

one thing i couldnt figure out.....if the B2200 fender badge was flipped up side down and plated gold you WERE THE SHIT!!!???? why?! i flipped mine, but no $ for gold plate!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> gotta bust your nuts here ESo, but the 1964 IMPALA was THEE most mast produced impala of all years!! and how can you compare a regal to an impy!? how did LIL make you hate g-bodies?! cuz a g-body is a popular body just like an impy?! who is "everyone" wanting you to get a regal?! LOL i gotta call you out here fool!! i get so many people PMing or telling me fuck ESO or watch this fool......and ill look over it cuz i aint no drama queen or shit starter at all! but you are talkin loud here brother!! comin from the japan cartoon stuff and then sayin fuck a g-body....??? you are pretty much on your own island here bro?!


its all in that post, read the last sentence again.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> one thing i couldnt figure out.....if the B2200 fender badge was flipped up side down and plated gold you WERE THE SHIT!!!???? why?! i flipped mine, but no $ for gold plate!!


the same reason everyone put bras on the front ends and stick on fender trim. it was just for looks.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

7 years to animate by hand dammm


----------



## mademan

Took delivery of my 2011 Camaro yesterday, it goes in next week for orange stripes. And im waitign on wheels, i purposely got it with these


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

DAMN if only these wheels were out... this mofukka bad


----------



## rollin yota28

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> DAMN if only these wheels were out... this mofukka bad


i dont know....doesnt look TOO bad.....as long as it stays that height and no higher, cause it starts lookin kinda dumb (besides the rims)


----------



## Lownslow302

mademan said:


> Took delivery of my 2011 Camaro yesterday, it goes in next week for orange stripes. And im waitign on wheels, i purposely got it with these


:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Can anyone tell me what kit the Holley Carbs came out of? Anyone? Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## rollin yota28

So Hocknberry and linc.........what's up with pics of the Mazda trucks?


----------



## sinicle

Lownslow302 said:


>


are all the builds you're posting yours?
either or, they're very impressive


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> are all the builds you're posting yours?
> either or, they're very impressive


nah theyre not mine theyre off different forums. ill be posting a lot of shit as i find it as dead as this place is i doubt anyone will notice or care but it beneficial to some of the builders that dont post anywhere else


----------



## southside groovin

fuck im bored. i wanna go play some pool but all our money is in the bank and i dunno my pin number :ugh:


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> So Hocknberry and linc.........what's up with pics of the Mazda trucks?


i posted it in drag-lo's thread before, may have been before your time though?! ill throw up pics back in the thread when i get a chance! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


>



Sweet; I still have a bottle of that Aston-Martin paint...


----------



## rollin yota28

hocknberry said:


> i posted it in drag-lo's thread before, *may have been before your time though*?! ill throw up pics back in the thread when i get a chance! :thumbsup:


sounds good gramps! J/K definitely wanna see pics though


----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> nah theyre not mine theyre off different forums. ill be posting a lot of shit as i find it as dead as this place is i doubt anyone will notice or care but it beneficial to some of the builders that dont post anywhere else


yeah, for real, whats with this? im gonna try to advertise layitlow at the san diego show coming up, try to drum up some more business.........


----------



## Tonioseven

This will give you other options for various finishes on your builds...


----------



## IceMan555

Is there a way to delete threads I've started?


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> yeah, for real, whats with this? im gonna try to advertise layitlow at the san diego show coming up, try to drum up some more business.........


it is what it is some cats dont wanna come here because of the BS the other majority hates the format


----------



## rollin yota28

That's crazy, the new format is pretty nice, and once they get the final kinks out of the "database errors" bug , it'll be that much better! I do agree though, there was a lot of bs for awhile


----------



## rollin yota28

Tonioseven said:


> This will give you other options for various finishes on your builds...


 Hey tonio, does this give some shiny effects, and how much is it


----------



## Tonioseven

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey tonio, does this give some shiny effects, and how much is it


It's a dull finish and around here, it's about 6 or 7 bucks at Car Quest auto parts.


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> That's crazy, the new format is pretty nice, and once they get the final kinks out of the "database errors" bug , it'll be that much better! I do agree though, there was a lot of bs for awhile


nah thats not it a lot of cats prefer the sub forum type of set up


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> nah thats not it a lot of cats prefer the sub forum type of set up


it grew on me and im cool with it now! i think most of us just dont deal well with change!! LOL


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> it grew on me and im cool with it now! i think most of us just dont deal well with change!! LOL


im pretty flexible on forums i do post on the spotlight hobbies board and i know a lot of people that cant stand that format


----------



## Lownslow302

og lowrider had juice before xsonic


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## BODINE

Damn... i havent built in like a year for complete model ...

sold a lot 


now my nephew wants a kinda look a like to gren hornet...started on it ....real ruff...

but he will love it


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven

I want that Honda kit.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I want that Honda kit.


didnt even know there was there was one

btw i knew my fucking keyboard was gonna die on this post good thing i had the backup ready


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> didnt even know there was there was one
> 
> btw i knew my fucking keyboard was gonna die on this post good thing i had the backup ready


http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10127277


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10127277


thanks for that link i was looking for it


----------



## Tonioseven

I want one but I got enough unfinished projects as it is.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## PHXKSTM

I have been goin crazy trying to practice tingo interior's. here is my most recent finished 10min ago.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I want one but I got enough unfinished projects as it is.


i just saw the chicki chicki wheel pack scooters fuck the ZRZ:biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

PHXKSTM said:


> View attachment 349697
> View attachment 349698
> View attachment 349699
> 
> I have been goin crazy trying to practice tingo interior's. here is my most recent finished 10min ago. not my car but a friends i convinced to let me practice on.


that shit came out nice


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> i just saw the chicki chicki wheel pack scooters fuck the ZRZ:biggrin:


I got a set on the way:roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

i want that firebird jet


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> i want that firebird jet


http://aardvarkmodels.com/product_fire.html


----------



## COAST2COAST

PHXKSTM said:


> View attachment 349697
> View attachment 349698
> View attachment 349699
> 
> I have been goin crazy trying to practice tingo interior's. here is my most recent finished 10min ago. not my car but a friends i convinced to let me practice on.


sick work


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I remember those pics Tonio..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cutty passed inspection this morning


----------



## Tonioseven

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-cadillac-p...125?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bbd9af95


----------



## Lownslow302

just got this on gta 4


----------



## Siim123

New ass video from All Show No Go guy  Wish he could drive like that in WRC but gotta admit its a nicely made video.


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> New ass video from All Show No Go guy  Wish he could drive like that in WRC but gotta admit its a nicely made video.


:roflmao: you hit it on the head even tanner foust beat his ass at gymkhana when block challenged him

i


----------



## Siim123

He's just too much sponsored and brought up by that DC shit, every rally driver could do these scenes since the whole video is not made in one run. You can see the skidmarks on most of the scenes so i guess they made it scene by scene giving at least 10 tries to come up with perfect drift. 
He's a show guy, real racers are names like Colin Mcrae, Richard Burns, Loéb, Grönholm etc. Not to mention the Group B rally where drivers had balls bigger than mammoth.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> He's just too much sponsored and brought up by that DC shit, every rally driver could do these scenes since the whole video is not made in one run. You can see the skidmarks on most of the scenes so i guess they made it scene by scene giving at least 10 tries to come up with perfect drift.
> He's a show guy, real racers are names like Colin Mcrae, Richard Burns, Loéb, Grönholm etc. Not to mention the *Group B rally* where drivers had balls bigger than mammoth.


rally racing has never been the same since it was dropped it somewhat became the horseshit nascar is now except its no where as predictable when it comes to the leaderboards


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> rally racing has never been the same since it was dropped it somewhat became the horseshit nascar is now except its no where as predictable when it comes to the leaderboards


It was still interesting some years ago. Now the rules have gone way more strict and I personally dont see anything interesting anymore. Only Ford and Citroén and Mini is in the series if I'm correct. It used to be more interesting when it had Subarus and Mitsus and many other cars. 

I used to watch the WRC when Marko Märtin was in the series, he's Estonian thats why. He was doing better and better, he was no show guy, just a pure racing driver. But too bad the accident happened with his co-drivers death. 

Group B was interesting but it was kinda overkill. Way too much horsepower and no public safety. But the drivers sure had balls made from steel driving those high horsepower cars like that in the woods.


----------



## richphotos

as yall know, I am a photographer, I entered some random contest on photobucket for a chance to win a SONY hd vid cam for the hell of it. Already in 9th place
Do me a favor and hit my photo up with a vote. Would be greatly appreciated!!! 
http://photobucket.com/ibeatyou?entry=1823820 

If I am not aloud to post this here, Please delete this post, Thanks!


----------



## Tonioseven

I voted for you bro!! You're in 6th as of this posting!


----------



## richphotos

Thanks homie! appreciate it!


----------



## Siim123

richphotos said:


> as yall know, I am a photographer, I entered some random contest on photobucket for a chance to win a SONY hd vid cam for the hell of it. Already in 9th place
> Do me a favor and hit my photo up with a vote. Would be greatly appreciated!!!
> http://photobucket.com/ibeatyou?entry=1823820
> 
> If I am not aloud to post this here, Please delete this post, Thanks!


You got my vote!


----------



## sinicle

I voted for you too. I was just going to anyway to help you win, but after seeing your photo...yours is the best one by far in the top ten (I only looked at the top ten). everyone else's were just bullshit family shots, yours is the only one that seemed to have any artistic flair. good pic:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

really appreciate it fam!


----------



## BIGJERM

COOL SHIT....:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

sinicle said:


> I voted for you too. I was just going to anyway to help you win, but after seeing your photo...yours is the best one by far in the top ten (I only looked at the top ten). everyone else's were just bullshit family shots, yours is the only one that seemed to have any artistic flair. good pic:thumbsup:



Ithought the exact same thing Bro. I saw a bunch of just random pics that were BS, you're actually had thought and better resolution LOL


----------



## richphotos

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ithought the exact same thing Bro. I saw a bunch of just random pics that were BS, you're actually had thought and better resolution LOL


DSLR > cellphone/point and shoot


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lownslow302 said:


>


Is that THANG 1/8 scale ! I have never seen that anywhere !


----------



## hocknberry

Siim123 said:


> It was still interesting some years ago. Now the rules have gone way more strict and I personally dont see anything interesting anymore. Only Ford and Citroén and Mini is in the series if I'm correct. It used to be more interesting when it had Subarus and Mitsus and many other cars.
> 
> _*I used to watch the WRC when Marko Märtin was in the series, he's Estonian thats why. He was doing better and better, he was no show guy, just a pure racing driver. But too bad the accident happened with his co-drivers death.*_
> 
> Group B was interesting but it was kinda overkill. Way too much horsepower and no public safety. But the drivers sure had balls made from steel driving those high horsepower cars like that in the woods.


you have some more info on this siim?! i kinda watched here and there, but anaware of this one?!


----------



## Lownslow302

you think having a impala as a daily is special, think again
http://jalopnik.com/5832547/the-ten-craziest-daily-drivers/gallery/11


----------



## Lownslow302

i was wondering if i was ever gonna see a model of this truck before i die.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## rollin yota28

hey lownslow, not to complain about the pics you post, cause trust me, i like seeing them as something different, but a question, if i may.....youre bored alot during the day, arent you?


----------



## TINGOS

Lownslow302 said:


> i was wondering if i was ever gonna see a model of this truck before i die.


OH CHIT I LIKE THIS.:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

rollin yota28 said:


> hey lownslow, not to complain about the pics you post, cause trust me, i like seeing them as something different, but a question, if i may.....youre bored alot during the day, arent you?


THAT OR HE MAY HAVE A DESK JOB LIKE SOME OF US ON HERE.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lownslow302 said:


> i was wondering if i was ever gonna see a model of this truck before i die.


I had an intention to build this, was hoping jimmy flinstone would have a face similar to the ugly one on the front of that truck.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Figured that from u.. lmao


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> i was wondering if i was ever gonna see a model of this truck before i die.


THAT IS WICKED RIGHT THERE!!! LOL i just hear that annoying as chick when they are in that malibu tryin to get away....CUUUURTIS!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

rollin yota28 said:


> hey lownslow, not to complain about the pics you post, cause trust me, i like seeing them as something different, but a question, if i may.....youre bored alot during the day, arent you?


im not working or building so yes. i actually cant wait to go back to school monday.


----------



## DJ Englewood

Tonioseven said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> im not working or building so yes. i actually cant wait to go back to school monday.


I feel ya, except for instead of school, I can't wait for my clubs build off! Force me back into building


----------



## DJ Englewood

Siim123 said:


> New ass video from All Show No Go guy  Wish he could drive like that in WRC but gotta admit its a nicely made video.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I dig your Just-Ice avatar!! :thumbsup: The Desolate One.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


>



I got those wheels on an upcoming Monte Carlo.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I got those wheels on an upcoming Monte Carlo.


i got a escalade front clip going on the RX


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Tonioseven said:


> I got those wheels on an upcoming Monte Carlo.


i still cant figure out what to use mine on...


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> i still cant figure out what to use mine on...


i almost bought the wheel set but they look like flowers too me


----------



## Siim123




----------



## squeeze

lol at that ken block vid, haha laughed the most at the guy in the monkey suit ejecting from the segway haha such a random video


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


>


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmm


----------



## hocknberry

i stumbled acrossed this site that looked like there was some good stuff?! http://plasticmodelworld.com/main.sc
anyone know of a #88 gatorade or #72? vavoline nascar cutlass kit?! i found one on line on another site....but the site is on hold to catch up on back orders!


----------



## BODINE

my brother got me these for my bday


----------



## hocknberry

BODINE said:


> my brother got me these for my bday


 NICE!! all old, all sealed!! put em away!! dont open em!! happy b-day!! LUCKY!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hocknberry said:


> i stumbled acrossed this site that looked like there was some good stuff?! http://plasticmodelworld.com/main.sc
> anyone know of a #88 gatorade or #72? vavoline nascar cutlass kit?! i found one on line on another site....but the site is on hold to catch up on back orders!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i wish i had another 1:10 GN.. id convert it to a cutty asap.. speaking of which.. i got mine all legal and took it out for the first time tonight


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


>


same pics i saw on the web page bro!! YES, THATS THE CUTTY I WAS LOOKING FOR!! but you posted a pic of a buick nascar......the cutty resin in the other pic!! that yours?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nah, just did a little bing searching..lmao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i found one of these i could get to tow the GN.. but its 1:8 instead of 1:10  lol this scale is hard as hell to find


----------



## richphotos

hocknberry said:


> NICE!! all old, all sealed!! put em away!! dont open em!! happy b-day!! LUCKY!!


dont open um? what fun is that? LOL


----------



## gseeds

just to let you guys here to know i dont only build lowriders, but i also like to build drag race cars and show rods and show cars, in fact i like showrods/showcars so much that ive started
my own show rod and show car "pre 1980" "only" no drag, lowrider { i post my lowrider stuff here },no cartoon monsters, only showrod/showcar site, so if anyone here is into pre 1980 show rods and wants to check it out please do,thanks !
http://showtimemodels.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## 85 Biarittz

gseeds said:


> just to let you guys here to know i dont only build lowriders, but i also like to build drag race cars and show rods and show cars, in fact i like showrods/showcars so much that ive started
> my own show rod and show car "pre 1980" "only" no drag, lowrider { i post my lowrider stuff here },no cartoon monsters, only showrod/showcar site, so if anyone here is into pre 1980 show rods and wants to check it out please do,thanks !
> http://showtimemodels.proboards.com/index.cgi



Nice site Gary.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Go Raiders!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:that is badass!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

x2 what he said Holmes!!! :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks guys!


----------



## BiggC

Other then it having the Raiders theme, I love it. Great work Toni!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

Tonioseven said:


> Go Raiders!!


WOW !! super nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

glad to see people have gotten back to building and less bullshit on here now keep up the great work everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

BiggC said:


> Other then it having the Raiders theme, I love it. Great work Toni!! :biggrin:


LOL well said BiggC!! i may have to build a Broncos '63 to beat up that 64 like the broncos nomally do to the raiders?!  it does look good though tonio!!


----------



## BiggC

hocknberry said:


> LOL well said BiggC!! i may have to build a Broncos '63 to beat up that 64 like the broncos nomally do to the raiders?!  it does look good though tonio!!


Well hell in that case I'll have to build a Chargers '61 or '62 to beat up both of your guys builds. LOL


----------



## Tonioseven

I got a Lakers car on the horizon too; I don't like the team but I dig the colors. Thanks again fellas. :h5:


----------



## sinicle

I went camping/hiking thursday and friday and got shit canned drunk and climbed a mountain!!! I had to do it alone cause my friends refused to join me, they must not have drank as much as me! Haha! Thinking back and looking at the pics I took, I think they were smarter than me. It was a REALLY bad idea, but funner than hell and now I can say that I've climbed a mountain! I took a bunch more pics but didn't feel like going through the hassle of posting them all


----------



## COAST2COAST

WOW:ugh:.....im terrified of heights !!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Mountains... Yeap looks like that here too. Crazy ass fucker..lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

sinicle said:


> I went camping/hiking thursday and friday and got shit canned drunk and climbed a mountain!!! I had to do it alone cause my friends refused to join me, they must not have drank as much as me! Haha! Thinking back and looking at the pics I took, I think they were smarter than me. It was a REALLY bad idea, but funner than hell and now I can say that I've climbed a mountain! I took a bunch more pics but didn't feel like going through the hassle of posting them all





Damn Sin. I knew you looked familiar. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Jeter :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

The French guy from "The Green Mile"?!? Haha! That's a first! Must be the mustache!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


>


Ghost In The Shell is the SHIT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> The French guy from "The Green Mile"?!? Haha! That's a first! Must be the mustache!


LOL i say more like dustin diamond....screech....from saved by the bell?!


----------



## hocknberry

BiggC said:


> Well hell in that case I'll have to build a Chargers '61 or '62 to beat up both of your guys builds. LOL


LOL ok good one, but has only been recently!! the broncos usually take down the chargers!


----------



## Tonioseven

I would do a Bengals car but I'm not good at building junkers. Lmao!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

DDamn..lmao


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> I would do a Bengals car but I'm not good at building junkers. Lmao!!


BENGALS!? :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

Tonioseven said:


> I would do a Bengals car but I'm not good at building junkers. Lmao!!


 Ahahahahahaha.......... Don't let Erik see this! He'll start crying lol. And do I see a team/city build off coming soon? To be done by the end of the season???


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> BENGALS!? :scrutinize:


 I lived in Cincinnati for 16 years.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jeff, that's sounds like a good one. College teams works also?


----------



## [email protected]

Any team would work, whatever your fav. Sports team is!
But the time frame would have to be a season........ Say the up coming football season? 

And voting could be set up like a playoff tree? Just a thought tho........... ! 


And if this goes down, I'm gonna need some decals made lol.


----------



## sinicle

FUCK HOBBY STORES!!!!! is it just me or do hobby stores treat you like shit as soon as they learn that you're not there for RC shit? It's like they'd rather not even sell model shit. Just went to A-Main Hobbies in Chico Ca and the customer service was complete SHIT. I asked the guy if he had any Alclad and he says "are you putting it on a static model?" I said "yep" he turns away from me and says "I don't know, I don't play with models".... WHAT THE FUCK?!? if that place was Wallmart, he'd be shitcanned!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

[email protected] said:


> Any team would work, whatever your fav. Sports team is!
> But the time frame would have to be a season........ Say the up coming football season?
> 
> And voting could be set up like a playoff tree? Just a thought tho........... !
> 
> 
> And if this goes down, I'm gonna need some decals made lol.


YOU HAVE DECALS FROM THAT VAN I SENT YA!!


----------



## [email protected]

93FULLSIZE said:


> YOU HAVE DECALS FROM THAT VAN I SENT YA!!


 Not enough decals, and I wanna keep that kit complete, I might wanna do a tail gater type a thang one day with that.


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> FUCK HOBBY STORES!!!!! is it just me or do hobby stores treat you like shit as soon as they learn that you're not there for RC shit? It's like they'd rather not even sell model shit. Just went to A-Main Hobbies in Chico Ca and the customer service was complete SHIT. I asked the guy if he had any Alclad and he says "are you putting it on a static model?" I said "yep" he turns away from me and says "I don't know, I don't play with models".... WHAT THE FUCK?!? if that place was Wallmart, he'd be shitcanned!


must be your place my hobby shop loves me i get them new customers all the time and always let me try out new shit they get in for free, the hobby towns used to be like that around here thats why theres none around here you shouldve told that dude "good luck staying in business after i tell people to stop coming here" it pisses them off especially if its the owner


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Any team would work, whatever your fav. Sports team is!
> But the time frame would have to be a season........ Say the up coming football season?
> 
> And voting could be set up like a playoff tree? Just a thought tho........... !
> 
> 
> And if this goes down, I'm gonna need some decals made lol.


i had the same idea when biggc and me were givin tonio shit for the raiders car, and then biggc through me and tonio under the bus!! LOL! good call jeffy!! so who's all down to do the "your team car" build off?! if theres enough interest............jeff, you threw the comment out, you start the thread with the rules?! :dunno::thumbsup: GO BRONCOS!!


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> FUCK HOBBY STORES!!!!! is it just me or do hobby stores treat you like shit as soon as they learn that you're not there for RC shit? It's like they'd rather not even sell model shit. Just went to A-Main Hobbies in Chico Ca and the customer service was complete SHIT. I asked the guy if he had any Alclad and he says "are you putting it on a static model?" I said "yep" he turns away from me and says "I don't know, I don't play with models".... WHAT THE FUCK?!? if that place was Wallmart, he'd be shitcanned!


breath easy sin!! hobby town here in CO. is like that!! they have so much RC stuff its just crazyness!! and a lot of model stuff, but i ask any questions about model stuff, and i just get "hmmm...i dont know......this is our model section, if you dont see it we dont have it" and i have to deal with the bullshit cuz hobby lobby dont carry half the shit they do!!:banghead:


----------



## [email protected]

Lol he said broncos lol............. Them colors are only good on donks lol.


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Lol he said broncos lol............. Them colors are only good on donks lol.


and just cuz there's a song named "black and yellow" dont put you in any better spot!! good luck with what ever you build looking like a lowered bumble bee! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hocknberry said:


> and just cuz there's a song named "black and yellow" dont put you in any better spot!! good luck with what ever you build looking like a lowered bumble bee! :thumbsup:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

sold for a cool 10 million today


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice as hell.


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> breath easy sin!! hobby town here in CO. is like that!! they have so much RC stuff its just crazyness!! and a lot of model stuff, but i ask any questions about model stuff, and i just get "hmmm...i dont know......this is our model section, if you dont see it we dont have it" and i have to deal with the bullshit cuz hobby lobby dont carry half the shit they do!!:banghead:


I know, I know. shit jus made me mad today. was tellin my wife someone should start up a model car shop instead of a hobby shop, but the truth is the majority of those shop's business is RC related. don't think it matters where you open it, a shop geared only towards models (not RC), would flop like Woolworths in the projects. looks like it's on-line shopping for me:dunno:


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


> must be your place my hobby shop loves me i get them new customers all the time and always let me try out new shit they get in for free, the hobby towns used to be like that around here thats why theres none around here you shouldve told that dude "good luck staying in business after i tell people to stop coming here" it pisses them off especially if its the owner


 I've seen that shit out here too w/ Mikes Hobbys. Matter of fact Sin, that's the 1st shop I went to for that battery and they were fucking idiots. Anyways, I did find another that has great customer svc n specializes in models (old town hobby in Lewisville). But yeah all hit or miss as w/ any local biz


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> and just cuz there's a song named "black and yellow" dont put you in any better spot!! good luck with what ever you build looking like a lowered bumble bee! :thumbsup:


 Lol now that's some funny ass shit lol.


----------



## Lownslow302

look what finally came out of storage, its leaving tomorrow


----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 WHATCHU LAUGHIN AT? YOUR SQUAD COLORS LOOK LIKE SOMETHING SOMEONE SHIT OUT AFTER A SUPER BOWL PARTY LOL CLEVELAND BROWNS LOL.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

[email protected] said:


> WHATCHU LAUGHIN AT? YOUR SQUAD COLORS LOOK LIKE SOMETHING SOMEONE SHIT OUT AFTER A SUPER BOWL PARTY LOL CLEVELAND BROWNS LOL.


Go ahead, keep hatin'..... :biggrin: Who graced the cover of Madden? It wasn't Rapestburger. Who was it? :dunno: A Cleveland Brown??   Oh yeah, that's right, Peyton Hillis, and the rest of the team is gonna follow this year!  Black and yellow wont stand a chance. New head coach, new offense, new team! :roflmao: j/p Jeffe.


----------



## [email protected]

Ever heard of the madden curse? It will get your squad too! 
It's not a good thing to make the cover of madden anymore lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Scur-rape-init said:


> Go ahead, keep hatin'..... :biggrin: Who graced the cover of Madden? It wasn't Rapestburger. Who was it? :dunno: A Cleveland Brown??   Oh yeah, that's right, Peyton Hillis, and the rest of the team is gonna follow this year!  Black and yellow wont stand a chance. New head coach, new offense, new team! :roflmao: j/p Jeffe.


 thats the only thing the browns going for them this year...the madden cover!!:biggrin:


----------



## rollin yota28

The browns, really? Madden threw em a bone for empathy......  watch the 3 diamonds run up the superbowl route again! And you can't talk crap about roethlisberger, one of the very few qb's that's not scared to actually run a play, with a broken bone, and helmet off!


----------



## rollin yota28

And I feel ya guys on the hobby shop thing, there's one down here called hobby town, I called them for a question, and this bloke, already jimmying an attitude, they said all they do is rc, okay I said, then why have such an overall name for only one type of hobby, he says no one cares about cheap kids toys anymore, so I hung up


----------



## [email protected]

rollin yota28 said:


> The browns, really? Madden threw em a bone for empathy......  watch the 3 diamonds run up the superbowl route again! And you can't talk crap about roethlisberger, one of the very few qb's that's not scared to actually run a play, with a broken bone, and helmet off!


 Thank you! He may be a dusche bag off the feild, but he's a baller no doubt! Pittsburghs got a good receiving core again, the running back situation I'm not to happy about, and the DB's again suck ass, but for the most part, pittsburghs D will stand within the top 5 in the league again! If all stays healthy, I'm calling another division title, and a long post season run! THAT'S RIGHT! LOL.


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah for sure, I'm glad we signed the defense again; I love the whole team, but our d carries us everytime!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollin yota28 said:


> The browns, really? Madden threw em a bone for empathy......  watch the 3 diamonds run up the superbowl route again! And you can't talk crap about roethlisberger, one of the very few qb's that's not scared to actually run a play, with a broken bone, and helmet off!





[email protected] said:


> Thank you! He may be a dusche bag off the feild, but he's a baller no doubt! Pittsburghs got a good receiving core again, the running back situation I'm not to happy about, and the DB's again suck ass, but for the most part, pittsburghs D will stand within the top 5 in the league again! If all stays healthy, I'm calling another division title, and a long post season run! THAT'S RIGHT! LOL.





rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah for sure, I'm glad we signed the defense again; I love the whole team, but our d carries us everytime!


Well, I wont talk that much, cause the season aint here yet, BUT, don't expect to come in and walk all over us like y'all usually do. We got till almost the end of the season before you even see us, so a LOT can happen until then. :roflmao: But you'll hear more from me when it comes down to game day!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

93FULLSIZE said:


> thats the only thing the browns going for them this year...the madden cover!!:biggrin:


Between you and Jerome, you guys are KILLIN ME! :uh:


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody know if the want ads got moved?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

In the model classifieds section Pancho


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: sorry folks


----------



## mademan




----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> :uh: sorry folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a regal with GN wheels lil D?! do explain?! why you saying sorry, you know we like pics!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

a church friend of mine, cars clean as fuck so i thought id share... and just cause SOME people dont like pics that arent MODEL related.


----------



## hocknberry

mademan said:


>


nice bro!! looks like you got her home!! spending that oil field money huh?! i been on the works for drilling here in colorado.....kinda slim....can yah hook a brother up?! PM me!!:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

who cares, this is off topic,  that car is clean


----------



## RaiderPride

mademan said:


>


 Nice


----------



## Lownslow302

what a difference not sure about the paint but its growing on me, notice the original murals in the back of the rear windows. its nice to see another radical back on the circuit again


----------



## sinicle

hey eso, are the pics of the vette at show recent? I remember reading a thread where someone found that car but I didn't keep up on it. it's finished?


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> hey eso, are the pics of the vette at show recent? I remember reading a thread where someone found that car but I didn't keep up on it. it's finished?


the bottom ones are recent


----------



## rollindeep408

Ok so I've been talking with a few homies Threw text the loss of Ryan is heavy on our hearts and there situation isn't good so we were thinking ...... To have a model build off in memory of ryans life no rules no specific model or style just detailed as much as you want there will be no losers only one winner Ryan .... At the end of the build off or when ever you finish you either post it up here for sale or on eBay and all proceeds will go towards helping Ryans family out . 


Again I am donating what I can regardless I just thought this was a cool way we can all help and pay our respects to someone who gave us so much


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:uffin::h5:


----------



## richphotos

Some shots from a show I had to cover


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Scur-rape-init said:


> Between you and Jerome, you guys are KILLIN ME! :uh:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl mao::roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao:
my nephew actually knew what was wrong with this picture


----------



## COAST2COAST

:dunno:WHAT IS IT? LOW GRADE GAS IN A PORCHE?


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> :dunno:WHAT IS IT? LOW GRADE GAS IN A PORCHE?


not where the gas door is at on a porche


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: oh boy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

You buyin up every cutty in town or what?

Where's the black one?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

[email protected] said:


> You buyin up every cutty in town or what?
> 
> Where's the black one?


Smashed. :thumbsdown:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl mao::roflmao:


Diesel Awesomeness.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

MayhemKustomz said:


> Smashed. :thumbsdown:


:yessad: not my choice tho. but yeah, pretty much lol if theyre within my price range


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## [email protected]

MayhemKustomz said:


> Smashed. :thumbsdown:


 Wtf? Why?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Traded it for the silver one I'm rollin in. Dude was gonna smash it, was too clean so I traded after I took most of the important shit out


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


*Both drivers thinking* OMG!!! I see my reflection across the street! *Revs, stomps on gas, SCREECH....CRASH*


----------



## Lownslow302

shit ive been doing at school


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Lownslow302 said:


> shit ive been doing at school


:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:good to see u back 85 biarittz.......they always come back
been workin on anything?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:good to see u back 85 biarittz.......they always come back
> been workin on anything?


Yeah changed back to the old screen name. Still going to school and moved again.


----------



## Lownslow302

85 Biarittz said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: im not fucking around i hit the ground running now i gotta find a prototyper in my area


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Lownslow302

if everything plays out right this will be coming home with me


----------



## Lownslow302

is it me or are chevy trucks getting uglier and uglier its like they got a malibu and a pickuptruck to fuck in hopes of having a elcamino and came out with this mess instead

2012 COLORADO :thumbsdown:


----------



## [email protected]

GM an ford suck as far as looks go as of late! Dodge is killin it with fly shit IMO.


----------



## Lownslow302

[email protected] said:


> GM an ford suck as far as looks go as of late! *Dodge is killin it with fly shit* IMO.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> is it me or are chevy trucks getting uglier and uglier its like they got a malibu and a pickuptruck to fuck in hopes of having a elcamino and came out with this mess instead
> 
> 2012 COLORADO :thumbsdown:


so i notice the non-american plate....most of the time means that wont be in the U.S.?! maybe its the bow tie in my blood, but im diggin MOST of the new chevy line up, the small cars are killing them though IMO!! and the colorado you posted is pretty nice, but yah, that front end does look pretty much like the designers wanted to run out to happy hour on dead line day and strapped a malibu front end on and walked away!! and as much as i hate mopar...i do have to agree, the new dodge line up is lookin good, LOL hell i'd even take the challeger over the camaro! just by a small bit though!!


----------



## [email protected]

Just by a small bit? Shit that new challenger puts the camaro to sleep in the looks depo
Again just my two pennies.

And just because it might be an over seas truck........ You can't deny the fact that's its still GM.............. And it looks terrible.

But on the real......... I would love to see GM with a bad ass designer tho.


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Just by a small bit? Shit that new challenger puts the camaro to sleep in the looks depo
> Again just my two pennies.
> 
> And just because it might be an over seas truck........ You can't deny the fact that's its still GM.............. And it looks terrible.
> 
> But on the real......... I would love to see GM with a bad ass designer tho.


there are terrible trucks from the aussie land and mexico that wont make it here!! and that colorado............only the front end is...:barf:
so im guessing you are now a mopar whore?! talk to your gm PEEPS!! ILL DESIGN SOME KILLER NEW CARS!!


----------



## Lownslow302

[email protected] said:


> Just by a small bit? Shit that new challenger puts the camaro to sleep in the looks depo
> Again just my two pennies.
> 
> And just because it might be an over seas truck........ You can't deny the fact that's its still GM.............. And it looks terrible.
> 
> But on the real......... I would love to see GM with a bad ass designer tho.


the picture is overseas but that is gonna be our colorado too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

[email protected] said:


> Just by a small bit? Shit that new challenger puts the camaro to sleep in the looks depo
> Again just my two pennies.
> 
> And just because it might be an over seas truck........ You can't deny the fact that's its still GM.............. And it looks terrible.
> 
> But on the real......... *I would love to see GM with a bad ass designer tho*.


just give me a few years..


----------



## 85 Biarittz

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> just give me a few years..


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

whats a good site to learn how to cast and make molds any help?


----------



## MKD904

[email protected] said:


> GM an ford suck as far as looks go as of late! Dodge is killin it with fly shit IMO.


Ford FLEX is bad ass though


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

wow



javib760 said:


>


----------



## richphotos

the Colorado was always ugly.


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> is it me or are chevy trucks getting uglier and uglier its like they got a malibu and a pickuptruck to fuck in hopes of having a elcamino and came out with this mess instead
> 
> 2012 COLORADO :thumbsdown:



When i looked at the side picture first thing that came in my mind was Toyota Hilux
http://www.goauto.com.au/mellor/mellor.nsf/0/05804BCFB032FA76CA2577450083537D/$file/Toyota_HiLux_SR5_Side.jpg?OpenElement


Colorado has always sucked, the previous one was even tested in our local magazine (we dont have US-Chevys around here much so thats a rare case) and it sucked in every aspect. 


But I do love the 2007+ Tahoes/Burbs and Silverados. I'd really love to own a metallic gold LTZ Tahoe one day, i just love the design, its a rare case if you see them around here where I live.
I actually kinda liked the Camaros too, not to mention Corvette ZR1, but now Camaro has gone ugly with the ground effect or whatever pumpers. Those hideous bigass square exhaust tips..........
http://media-content.flixya.com.s3....766456&Signature=BGNOapQTtLbrFxoZEH537wBAcuE=


----------



## 85 Biarittz

OFDatTX said:


> whats a good site to learn how to cast and make molds any help?



Hit up youtube alot of casting stuff on there.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

MKD904 said:


> Ford FLEX is bad ass though


You high!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

[email protected] said:


> Just by a small bit? Shit that new Challenger and Charger puts the camaro to sleep in the looks depo
> Again just my two pennies.
> 
> And just because it might be an over seas truck........ You can't deny the fact that's its still GM.............. And it looks terrible.
> 
> But on the real......... I would love to see GM with a bad ass designer tho.


And that's the damn truth.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lownslow302 said:


> is it me or are chevy trucks getting uglier and uglier its like they got a malibu and a pickuptruck to fuck in hopes of having a elcamino and came out with this mess instead
> 
> 2012 COLORADO :thumbsdown:


Malibu and Cruze had a 3-way with a Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## stilldownivlife

hey guys i just dropped in 2 see if you would check out my stilldown.images page on fb 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/StillDown-images/231669306879086?sk=photos

its anything from flyers i have done, lowrider pics and logo type shit 
i used 2 do the Lowdown Creations (model of the month thing)- hit me up if thats still goin on ?









i know i havent built any models in a while but i'll be back at it before u know it 

:thumbsup: and thank you for helping support my dream of doin my thing


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

learned how to weld today, proud as fuck

























what rust?


----------



## sinicle

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> learned how to weld today, proud as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU HOMIE! doesn't look half bad for a first time! you using an arc or MIG?


----------



## sinicle

and for the record, I like seeing pics of your cutties. when I was 17, first car I ever owned was a 76 cutty. I lowered that mofo (didn't have the scrilla for juice),threw in little ass bar stool swivel front seats, chain steering wheel, and all fur interior! I loved the shit out of that girl! I still plan on getting another someday and fixing it up the way I intended as a kid!


----------



## leo

After not building a model for like 4 or 5 years I just started working on some this week.

*Who is the most reliable, to order model wire wheels from? *

my local hobby shops no longer carry them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this one i believe was an arc, but coulda been a mig as well, hell i forgot...lol.


----------



## sinicle

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> this one i believe was an arc, but coulda been a mig as well, hell i forgot...lol.


you learning both arc and MIG at the same time?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

leo said:


> After not building a model for like 4 or 5 years I just started working on some this week.
> 
> *Who is the most reliable, to order model wire wheels from? *
> 
> my local hobby shops no longer carry them.



scaledreams.com


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sinicle said:


> you learning both arc and MIG at the same time?


well lets put it like this, it has a trigger, and when its squeezed, more wire comes out of the end of the gun itself. theres a jumper cable like end that clamps onto the body of the car...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Got 45 cans of spray paint for sale in my for sale thread on LIL fellas... Starting bid at $50


----------



## leo

Scur-rape-init said:


> scaledreams.com


Thank you


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Gasless Cndy? Fluxcore wellder?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nah its got gas too. had some dials, one labeled arc voltage and the scale was like a-g or some shit, then there was the wire speed


----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> the Colorado was always ugly.


ONLY THE TAIL LIGHTS!! but the izusu front end has always been a shit bomb!!


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> You high!


x2!! FLEX!! :rofl::buttkick::barf:


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> And that's the damn truth.


challenger yes!! charger?! WTF!! still a 4 door and stole tails from the challenger!!! PFFF that charger over the camaro!!! but like i said.....i hate mopar!! but that challenger gets it over the camaro!!


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Malibu and Cruze had a 3-way with a Toyota Tacoma.


the taco has WAAAAAAAY more of a fender curve!! IM DIGGIN THIS NEW COLORADO AS LONG AS IT DOESNT HAVE THAT UGLY ASS CHEVY CAR FRONT END!!


----------



## hocknberry

leo said:


> After not building a model for like 4 or 5 years I just started working on some this week.
> 
> *Who is the most reliable, to order model wire wheels from? *
> 
> my local hobby shops no longer carry them.


hit up scaledreams.com homie!! lots of other good shit there too bro!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> challenger yes!! charger?! WTF!! still a 4 door and stole tails from the challenger!!! PFFF that charger over the camaro!!! but like i said.....i hate mopar!! but that challenger gets it over the camaro!!


I love the charger 4 doors and all the charger was technically mopars family coupe the Challenger has always been dodges muscle car.

For the record its a pain n the ass to reply with a tablet


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> I love the charger 4 doors and all the charger was technically mopars family coupe the Challenger has always been dodges muscle car.
> 
> For the record its a pain n the ass to reply with a tablet


all i saw was love for an ugly 4 door!!! you got your tablet.........NOW GET GOIN ON MY MAZDAWG PIC ESO!!:biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> nah its got gas too. had some dials, one labeled arc voltage and the scale was like a-g or some shit, then there was the wire speed


 That's MIG. Arc is basically just two jumpercable clamps, one goes to the metal you're weldng and the other goes to a rod. When you bring the rod close to the metal, it creates an arc (hence name) between the metal and the rod. It's a bit trickier than MIG but fun all the same. Keep at it, welding is a very valuable ability.


----------



## gseeds

hey guys come check out the DOWN 2 SCALE site, its brand new so were still working on it, but come by and join, in all welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://down2scalemcc.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i want these rims soooo bad... but not for 40 bucks!


----------



## gseeds

hey guys come check out the DOWN 2 SCALE site, its brand new so were still working on it, but come by and join,and Create New Account all welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://down2scalemcc.proboards.com/index.cgi 






and DOWN 2 SCALE GUYS START POSTING !!!​


----------



## COAST2COAST

got a couple things listed in my sale thread, for those that dont go in the classifieds section:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Where has MINI gone? Anyone know?


----------



## sinicle

Maybe one of you guys can clear something up for me, my cousin went to a car show in Long Beach this last weekend and came across a booth that had pictures of my work (models and lowbike), and all my contact info! Whoever did this, THANK YOU! but who the fuck is the person who ran the booth? Only person I can think of is either Bigdogg or Markie, but I'm stumped! Haha!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

MKD904 said:


> Where has MINI gone? Anyone know?


facebook


----------



## Hydrohype

*The shut down...*

Hey Guys It's about fuckin time I at least check in and say that i am Okay..
And i really do pray for the health and welfare of all my lil family. 
I got really introverted a few days before my 49th birthday last month. 
and I started blowing house money on bud. and tryiing to lay up with this 
girl every chance I got. ( I am not proud of the fact that the best female 
company I am capable of getting is a lazy, mentally disturbed crack whore!

God ass my witness! I have not used coke or smoked coke in over 15 years! 
But I still feal the guilt of using. because of the addictive way I have been 
acting towards having sex! 
I miss all you guys.. I think about every body each and every day.. 
especially My club familiia!
I have not even been a ninja on hear for over a month! I have been spacing out on you tube every day all day,
making playlist and watching videos....
My mom doing good, and I have been doing push up's and pull-up's for most of August, 
( I think that is my way of channeling all the guilt I am feeling for siitting on my ass and smoking Bud)
I hope I dont owe any body any parts or kit's? and I still look forward to seeing all the different job's that are being done for me! 
Do you guys remember when you were kid's? and you stayed out all night without you parents permission? 
so you know your ass is toast when you get home! but that emending ass whoopinn you got coming
makes you stay away even longer! which only make's matters worse! that's sort of what I have been gowing through
when it comes' to my model family!
It's been an expensive month on top of everything else... (ticket's, fine's, smog, registration ect)
I have to work of a video so you guys can see Sinicle's color and beer bottle switch in action, in my 
64 rivi...
I know there are alot of cars, paints and progress that I have not seen because of my absence? 
so i got alot of catching up to do.... Fuck life is so ffffffnnnn short!

All you guys who are married, or have long time girl friends?
should get them to sit down with you and watch this video!
It's a beautiful song by a band that i have been listening to for many years! (Zero 7) but I never saw the video
of this song until last month!


----------



## Lownslow302

should be flush once the pages are pressed i needed to haul this thing around but didnt want some bullshit ass purse bag


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Rock crawling competition? Love those things..looks to be r/c....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

after seeing the torque on this thing... i gotta make that GN into an RC


----------



## Lownslow302

SlammdSonoma said:


> Rock crawling competition? Love those things..looks to be r/c....


yup youre right, well done shit too but crazy expensive


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Can be. I found a place close to home here that selling some cheap r/cs that are used. Hell. Even the rtr in box specials are half priced from what hobbytown or higher chains sell for... plus we have a cometiton circuit with crawlers, trophy type racing and such...but I can't dial my tmaxx in with their small ass track, not when I have a 3rd gear powerband. Guess ill stick to flying over cars, trailers, houses and shit...lmao


----------



## hocknberry

WELCOME BACK MARKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! straigten up solder and get back to the grind!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

someone better get this... i would get it if i werent saving for another 1:1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-Chevro...655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e9086767


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hydrohype said:


> Hey Guys It's about fuckin time I at least check in and say that i am Okay..
> And i really do pray for the health and welfare of all my lil family.
> I got really introverted a few days before my 49th birthday last month.
> and I started blowing house money on bud. and tryiing to lay up with this
> girl every chance I got. ( I am not proud of the fact that the best female
> company I am capable of getting is a lazy, mentally disturbed crack whore!
> 
> God ass my witness! I have not used coke or smoked coke in over 15 years!
> But I still feal the guilt of using. because of the addictive way I have been
> acting towards having sex!
> I miss all you guys.. I think about every body each and every day..
> especially My club familiia!
> I have not even been a ninja on hear for over a month! I have been spacing out on you tube every day all day,
> making playlist and watching videos....
> My mom doing good, and I have been doing push up's and pull-up's for most of August,
> ( I think that is my way of channeling all the guilt I am feeling for siitting on my ass and smoking Bud)
> I hope I dont owe any body any parts or kit's? and I still look forward to seeing all the different job's that are being done for me!
> Do you guys remember when you were kid's? and you stayed out all night without you parents permission?
> so you know your ass is toast when you get home! but that emending ass whoopinn you got coming
> makes you stay away even longer! which only make's matters worse! that's sort of what I have been gowing through
> when it comes' to my model family!
> It's been an expensive month on top of everything else... (ticket's, fine's, smog, registration ect)
> I have to work of a video so you guys can see Sinicle's color and beer bottle switch in action, in my
> 64 rivi...
> I know there are alot of cars, paints and progress that I have not seen because of my absence?
> so i got alot of catching up to do.... Fuck life is so ffffffnnnn short!
> 
> All you guys who are married, or have long time girl friends?
> should get them to sit down with you and watch this video!
> It's a beautiful song by a band that i have been listening to for many years! (Zero 7) but I never saw the video
> of this song until last month


:wow: Holy shit!! The HYDRO has returned!! Good to see you Markie! Missed hearing the stories, but this is a good way to start off! LOL


----------



## Lownslow302

i built one once a long time ago decided to build some more so i picked up 2 of them the blitz is for my lady this is just a warm up for a 200$ kit

































1/100 Master Grade, Destiny aka the Butterfly Gundam


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> i built one once a long time ago decided to build some more so i picked up 2 of them the blitz is for my lady this is just a warm up for a 200$ kit


 I have a car club member who builds these expensive shit and we thought out hobby was expensive ....... I tried to get him to build cars he bought a few but nothing yet lol


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> I have a car club member who builds these expensive shit and we thought out hobby was expensive ....... I tried to get him to build cars he bought a few but nothing yet lol


the little ones are about 15 bucks its when you start talking Master and High grade and special editions where money comes into play.
you can get double the price back selling them than you would trying to flip a model car


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> someone better get this... i would get it if i werent saving for another 1:1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-Chevro...655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e9086767


:thumbsup: BACK OFF JERAL!! YOU GOT A TABLE FULL OF G-HOUSES!!


----------



## sinicle

FUNNIEST SHIT I'VE SEEN IN A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

ANOTHER!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

If you havent seen this guy yet. You need to. Heres the link.

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=954617

Now you want to look at EVERY page cuz it gets better and better.


----------



## Lownslow302

GT mike is a beast pretty much the last of the 3 kings on that site


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> the little ones are about 15 bucks its when you start talking Master and High grade and special editions where money comes into play.you can get double the price back selling them than you would trying to flip a model car


 Ya he has a couple some of them that vary in size he sells them to a hobby shop in gilroy or online so he can buy more to build lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup: BACK OFF JERAL!! YOU GOT A TABLE FULL OF G-HOUSES!!


IM ALL SET ON THE 74'S...NO NEED TO WORRIE ABOUT ME ON THEM THERE ALL UP FOR GRABS..LMAO!

I DO HAVE A 73 CAPRICE VERT FOR SALE IN THE CLASSIFIEDS THUOGH....IM ALL SET ON THEM TOO...LOL...I DINT KNOW I ALLREADY HAD 3 AN BUOGHT A 4TH ONE SO I DONT NEED IT...


----------



## Tonioseven

halfasskustoms said:


> If you havent seen this guy yet. You need to. Heres the link.
> 
> http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=954617
> 
> Now you want to look at EVERY page cuz it gets better and better.


 You should see it in person!! It's got some weight to it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah im with Tonio, ya gotta see it in person...he's in my 1:1 club ACME. The young guys is talented beyond words


----------



## Scur-rape-init

sinicle said:


> FUNNIEST SHIT I'VE SEEN IN A MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





sinicle said:


> ANOTHER!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:




:twak::nono: They're not that funny. Well, ok, they were kinda funny.


----------



## MKD904

SlammdSonoma said:


> Yeah im with Tonio, ya gotta see it in person...he's in my 1:1 club ACME. The young guys is talented beyond words


I'm confused. In your posts it says that ACME is Atlanta Car Model Enthusiast, that's a 1:1 club?


----------



## Tonioseven

I think he means offline club.


----------



## 85 Biarittz




----------



## [email protected]

MKD904 said:


> I'm confused. In your posts it says that ACME is Atlanta Car Model Enthusiast, that's a 1:1 club?




i wasnt gonna say anything lol


----------



## [email protected]

85 Biarittz said:


>



might have to plan the family vaca around this time lol


----------



## sinicle

Scur-rape-init said:


> :twak::nono: They're not that funny. Well, ok, they were kinda funny.


:roflmao:you must be a Clevelander/Clevelandite/Clevelandian...? 
I've never been there, just thought that shit was funny as hell! "crippling depression is our main export" :rofl:


----------



## sinicle

once again, Cali has fucked me over! I HATE THIS FUCKING STATE!!!!!

but I have figured it out, Cali is like one of those REALLY pretty girls, who you find out after you're with her that she's really just a gold diggin whore. super nice to look at, but she fucks you over every chance she gets. but I think I'm ready to move on. even the hottest chic loses her attraction after she drags you through the mud enough times. 

so my wife went to switch auto insurance and found out that I've been driving on a suspended license since July! all due to a ticket I got in "07"!!!! apparently, I still owed like $100 on the fine but they never sent me any notice that I owed it. so instead of just letting me know so I could pay it, they keep it a secret hoping I'd get pulled over and then they could REALLY rack up the fines (or at the very least, DMV could make an extra $55 to reinstate my license)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they didn't even tell me it was suspended, I had to find out by random luck through an insurance company!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twak:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

MKD904 said:


> I'm confused. In your posts it says that ACME is Atlanta Car Model Enthusiast, that's a 1:1 club?


Offline, we also have a website..jeff is..or was over there.its been totally updated but I rarely go to meetings, im an oddball there, the only one that builds lowriders, trucks or off the wall stuff, they are mostly box stock guys except a few of em.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

sinicle said:


> :roflmao:you must be a Clevelander/Clevelandite/Clevelandian...?
> I've never been there, just thought that shit was funny as hell! "crippling depression is our main export" :rofl:


As a matter of fact, I am. Im about 30 minutes east of Cleveland. I love it though. I've been on all sides of that city. Some beautiful history there, but a LOT of what was said in that video is so true. :roflmao: I still wont trade her for nothing though.  She's the opposite of the "whore" you're talkin about. It's all good though. I hear it from everywhere. Everyone hates on my football team. :uh: But eh, you get used to it.


----------



## [email protected]

No comment lol


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> once again, Cali has fucked me over! I HATE THIS FUCKING STATE!!!!!
> 
> but I have figured it out, Cali is like one of those REALLY pretty girls, who you find out after you're with her that she's really just a gold diggin whore. super nice to look at, but she fucks you over every chance she gets. but I think I'm ready to move on. even the hottest chic loses her attraction after she drags you through the mud enough times.
> 
> so my wife went to switch auto insurance and found out that I've been driving on a suspended license since July! all due to a ticket I got in "07"!!!! apparently, I still owed like $100 on the fine but they never sent me any notice that I owed it. so instead of just letting me know so I could pay it, they keep it a secret hoping I'd get pulled over and then they could REALLY rack up the fines (or at the very least, DMV could make an extra $55 to reinstate my license)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they didn't even tell me it was suspended, I had to find out by random luck through an insurance company!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twak:


 Calis job is to make money not care for its people


----------



## Scur-rape-init

[email protected] said:


> No comment lol


Oh I knew you couldnt hold out from chiming in. LOL  F'n Shittsburg Steelers.


----------



## base905

yo im lookin for the tires and wire rims out of the streetburner monte kit, does anyone have a set they want to let go:happysad: pm me thanks


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## hocknberry

81cutty said:


>


geeeeeyah!! thats nice, swap out the ROCS for some spokes and get to rollin!! doesnt look bad on the ROCS though! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Anyone got or possibly into large scale model cars? As in 1/12? Just bought a 2010 Shelby mustang GT500 kit, it has its own table in my shop, its big enuf I can put it on my TMAXX lol.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: got 1:10 and 1:8 going on


----------



## hocknberry

ive done a few brian,,,and IROC and a 63? vette.....id love to have another IROC or the big 57 bel-air!! u got pics???


----------



## hocknberry

so i guess i'll kick it off.................9-11.....here we go!!! thoughts, comments..? honestly......i dont know what to think!! I WILL THROW ONE OUT GOOD VID TO WATCH....LOOSE CHAGE!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Loose Change *was _quite_ interesting, to say the _least_! :nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> *Loose Change *was _quite_ interesting, to say the _least_! :nicoderm:


do share thoughts bro! i dont know what to think about all the plane shit....but the pantagon "crash site"!!!!!!!! now i have seen the proof litirally!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

SlammdSonoma said:


> Anyone got or possibly into large scale model cars? As in 1/12? Just bought a 2010 Shelby mustang GT500 kit, it has its own table in my shop, its big enuf I can put it on my TMAXX lol.


i got the 1/12 1937 CORD,its cool it has working window's


----------



## Tonioseven

I won't say too much but let's just say I don't believe everything I'm told. People have reasons for certain things being allowed to happen. Don't get me wrong, I love my country but I don't care for a lot of the things that are going on in it.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> so i guess i'll kick it off.................9-11.....here we go!!! thoughts, comments..? honestly......i dont know what to think!! I WILL THROW ONE OUT GOOD VID TO WATCH....LOOSE CHAGE!!!!


gonna go on about my day like i did 10 years ago


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol, everyone hates you


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> lol, everyone hates you


seriously tho i just dont give a fuck this country has done worse shit than what happened on 9/11 as a matter fact its still doing it to this day just with a different beat.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

81cutty said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## MayhemKustomz

You have got to be kidding me. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toyota-4x4-...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519ae3ec20


----------



## BODINE

and dont even get free shipping


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toyota-4x4-...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519ae3ec20


that dude is fucking nuts


----------



## MayhemKustomz

BODINE said:


> and dont even get free shipping


Laf of the other shit the guy has listed is way overpriced. $55 for a s-10 waverider kit.


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> Laf of the other shit the guy has listed is way overpriced. $55 for a s-10 waverider kit.


hes been mentioned here before for selling parted out kits at stupid high prices


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> gonna go on about my day like i did 10 years ago


:thumbsdown::twak::buttkick: you aint right bro!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsdown::twak::buttkick: you aint right bro!


its no different than oklahoma and people already forgot about that shit but like i said weve done worse as a country than the terrorists did


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven

Those are the rims you cast, right?


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> its no different than oklahoma and people already forgot about that shit but like i said weve done worse as a country than the terrorists did


not to start a huge debate.........but how have we done "_*worse as a country than the terrorists did*_" and the oklahoma bombing has not been forgotten!! sorry bro, but for you to post a pic saying "happy 9/11" THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!! i could run on with this, but whats the point?! i know you will say "fuck it, just another day" so just sit back, and let the people who really do appreciate our country and freedom and what we have and are greatful for the troops fighting FOR US!! WE HAVE AMERICANS DIEING DAYLY FOR A WAR THAT IS JUST STUPID NOW!!! SADDAMM IS DEAD...OSAMA......(yah right) IS DEAD,,,,BRING OUR TRROPS HOME!


----------



## richphotos

hocknberry said:


> not to start a huge debate.........but how have we done "_*worse as a country than the terrorists did*_" and the oklahoma bombing has not been forgotten!! sorry bro, but for you to post a pic saying "happy 9/11" THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!! i could run on with this, but whats the point?! i know you will say "fuck it, just another day" so just sit back, and let the people who really do appreciate our country and freedom and what we have and are greatful for the troops fighting FOR US!! WE HAVE AMERICANS DIEING DAYLY FOR A WAR THAT IS JUST STUPID NOW!!! SADDAMM IS DEAD...OSAMA......(yah right) IS DEAD,,,,BRING OUR TRROPS HOME!


he is just an idiot and has been since day 1, dont pay him no attention bro.


----------



## RaiderPride

Lownslow302 said:


>


 Nice Benz. Do you ever sleep? You knock out one after another clean build.


----------



## Tonioseven

RaiderPride said:


> Nice Benz. Do you ever sleep? You knock out one after another clean build.


You hook it up with me & Bella yet?! :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Those are the rims you cast, right?


not anymore i threw the molds out ill be getting a vacuum pump in a few weeks and redo the wheel molds


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> not to start a huge debate.........but how have we done "_*worse as a country than the terrorists did*_" and the oklahoma bombing has not been forgotten!! sorry bro, but for you to post a pic saying "happy 9/11" THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!! i could run on with this, but whats the point?! i know you will say "fuck it, just another day" so just sit back, and let the people who really do appreciate our country and freedom and what we have and are greatful for the troops fighting FOR US!! WE HAVE AMERICANS DIEING DAYLY FOR A WAR THAT IS JUST STUPID NOW!!! SADDAMM IS DEAD...OSAMA......(yah right) IS DEAD,,,,BRING OUR TRROPS HOME!



if you dont know then you failed your history.


----------



## Lownslow302

RaiderPride said:


> Nice Benz. Do you ever sleep? You knock out one after another clean build.


not my benz some thing i pulled from AF


----------



## [email protected]

that box in the first pic is real clean.................... and that skyline is just plain nasty!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> not anymore i threw the molds out ill be getting a vacuum pump in a few weeks and redo the wheel molds



Dang, I got collectors' items then!!


----------



## Lownslow302

ZAKU


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## COAST2COAST

Lownslow302 said:


>


MMAAAAANN THAT THING IS SICK!!!IT SOUNDS LIKE A REAL CAR EVEN:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> MMAAAAANN THAT THING IS SICK!!!IT SOUNDS LIKE A REAL CAR EVEN:thumbsup:


says it sold for 10k


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just seen that the other day...


----------



## sneekyg909

Im running out of compliments for you guys,thread after thread i see nothing but good skills....
CONGRATULATIONS!!! to all of you :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

today at work... we cut up the wheel wells of a camaro to fit 24s under it without rubbing. oh the fun!








my car wuold have to be cut to shit to make them fit, i tried em on before we started.


----------



## hocknberry

well dont cut it to shit!! cut it to make it right!! i dig the big rollers on a g-body or g-house squatted on some big rollers!


----------



## LUXMAN

Rubberband tires would help alot too, but you shouldnt have to cut up cutty too bad for 4s. Of course if the budget permits, staggered (offsets) rims would make it easier and look wayy better. Nice cutty tho!!!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Haha I'm not putting them on the cut. Just test fitted.... dude wanted the maro to tuck 4s and didn't care how.lol I wont stop anyone who's gonna pay me


----------



## richphotos




----------



## LUXMAN

Omfg!!!!! Now thats a Gee stance on a G body!! I've owned 2 monte carlos and im goin for a third! Unless I find a two door mali in my price range


----------



## LUXMAN

OK SINCE THIS IS RANDOM OFF TOPIC . . . . WHO REMEMBERS THE SHOW "AIRWOLF" !!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

my girl finally finished a car it only took a whole year


----------



## MKD904

Who makes and prints license plates?


----------



## Lownslow302

MKD904 said:


> Who makes and prints license plates?


i do but dont want to, check with dig derange


----------



## SlammdSonoma

DONE







Wish they were all this easy to do. More pics in drag lo thread.


----------



## BODINE

BEEN busy


----------



## 85 Biarittz

BODINE said:


> BEEN busy


Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

BODINE said:


> BEEN busy


:thumbsup:


about time


----------



## BODINE

still gotta get hood fixed and painted or another hood...

and 2 pieces that go on bumper under lights


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## BODINE

So what everyone think bout the leds?

Bunch others on mgnum forum think to much lol


----------



## brantstevens

Hey guys what are the 94 to 96 impala ss' like? I wanna import one to down here to oz! Wanderin if theres any faults with them or concerns?


----------



## Tonioseven

The only fault is that G.M. doesn't make 'em anymore.  I would buy one in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

about half way done with the hood hinges on the GN..


----------



## COAST2COAST

BODINE said:


> So what everyone think bout the leds?
> 
> Bunch others on mgnum forum think to much lol


:thumbsup:now u need some halo fog lights to match:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


> The only fault is that G.M. doesn't make 'em anymore.  I would buy one in a heartbeat if I could.


'
'
And the turd motor thats in them.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


>


mayhem..thats breaking and entering!!! what were you doing im my garage?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

brantstevens said:


> Hey guys what are the 94 to 96 impala ss' like? I wanna import one to down here to oz! Wanderin if theres any faults with them or concerns?


Pay close attention to what you may buy. People try to pass the Caprice of the same year as a Impala.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> '
> '
> And the _*turd motor*_ thats in them.


???? didnt the 94-96 imp have the LT1?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> mayhem..thats breaking and entering!!! what were you doing im my garage?!


Shiiiit. I was handed the keys. Hell i took that bitch to get me some lunch today too. Even stopped off at the store to get some coffee creamer. . You should see the enclosed trailer he's selling. Full of nitro R/C equipment.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> ???? didnt the 94-96 imp have the LT1?!


Exactly my point. They only made like 250-260hp. Little underpowered for such a fat car.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Lownslow302

the terrorists blew a hole in the side of my shit, from what i noticed its typical gm bullshit oversights inside there i already ordered a patch panel


----------



## Tonioseven

MayhemKustomz said:


> Exactly my point. They only made like 250-260hp. Little underpowered for such a fat car.


It's still not the WORST car G.M. has produced. I would buy one.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> It's still not the WORST car G.M. has produced. I would buy one.


x2 i wouldve rocked one if it had a 5 or 6 speed


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lownslow302 said:


> x2 i wouldve rocked one if it had a 5 or 6 speed


There is a conversion kit for it. And i would roll one also. But there expensive up here.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Route 66 1:1/ model car show pictures! Courtesy of Albert Wallace.


http://public.fotki.com/AlbertWallace/route-66-2011/


















































*


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

here yah go LIL D!! saw this car on a road trip to MN this summer! its the only pic i could get while i was driving a rental and the wifey yelling at me to "watch the road!" some BIIIIIG momma was driving it too!!


----------



## hocknberry

my 3 year old is sooo into thomas the train like most lil ones out there.......so there was this "thomas the train" thing at a the railroad museum here in colorado...we went on a train ride and i was snappin flicks off all kinds of cool train shit!! here's a couple i thought some LIL'ers would like! LOL i thought of ESO when i fist saw em!!
















then when we were leaving......and range limo passed us up! not too common around the 303!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


>


:thumbsup:


*Here's a link to another Three Rivers model show album: http://public.fotki.com/Tomk/model_shows_and_contests/2011-three-rivers-show/*


----------



## Lownslow302

payment for my quarter panel getting fixed


----------



## Tonioseven

That's a price I can live with


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> That's a price I can live with


50$ worth of trade for 600$ of work hell yeah, dude buys a lot of built cars off ebay


----------



## Lownslow302

the goop, havent made this shit since 2000 didnt really need it then either but i need it now, best shit out there for seam filling im also using better safer stuff than MEK.
























itll be good by morning


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollin yota28

Lownslow302 said:


> the goop, havent made this shit since 2000 didnt really need it then either but i need it now, best shit out there for seam filling im also using better safer stuff than MEK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itll be good by morning


 Dude, explain the method to this madness please! And what could you use this for?


----------



## Tonioseven

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, explain the method to this madness please! And what could you use this for?


Liquid cement mixed with styrene; make a great body filler.


----------



## rollin yota28

Tonioseven said:


> Liquid cement mixed with styrene; make a great body filler.


Is it like bondo


----------



## Tonioseven

Sort of.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


and with stella artois in the shot:run:


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's Stella...


----------



## Lownslow302

pretty much done just waiting on the resin billets to dry


----------



## Lownslow302

deemed unbuildable by many, built by those with balls.


----------



## PHXKSTM

[h=2]







[/h]  Hello all, Hope this is the best place to ask a question. the link does not work at the start of this thread for adj. suspension. I have been trying to do a front suspension and can not figure out a working way to make the spindles pivot does any body have pics or a link to a how to. please! right now the glue is kinda holding it in but this is not a secure setup yet to play with.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> deemed unbuildable by many, built by those with balls.


Yeah, after seeing him complete this, I regret getting rid of mine.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Yeah, after seeing him complete this, I regret getting rid of mine.


someone in my club has the base model im gonna try and negotiate it out of him i wanna add at least 3 more to my shelf.

ps its not a hard car to build it does need more patience than a regular kit.


----------



## Tonioseven

I never even tried. I wish I at LEAST would've kept the wheels & tires. Lol.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I never even tried. I wish I at LEAST would've kept the wheels & tires. Lol.


lol i did that the first time around, lazyness kept the first one from being built


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## ART2ROLL

PHXKSTM said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h] Hello all, Hope this is the best place to ask a question. the link does not work at the start of this thread for adj. suspension. I have been trying to do a front suspension and can not figure out a working way to make the spindles pivot does any body have pics or a link to a how to. please! right now the glue is kinda holding it in but this is not a secure setup yet to play with.


Check out my thread I just posted a how to using servos. Might not be what your looking for but as far as making it functional my pics might help


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

so i got the vid paused right on the gun when its put down......a blow gun strapped to a compressor.....bottle filled with baking soda? with holes in the top...pvc? elbow capped on one end....hows it feed to what ever the straw is?! a rubbermade tote with a glass top! thats cool shit!! lend a hand in a how to! i like messin with the different dips, but this looks way faster and less clean up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> so i got the vid paused right on the gun when its put down......a blow gun strapped to a compressor.....bottle filled with baking soda? with holes in the top...pvc? elbow capped on one end....hows it feed to what ever the straw is?! a rubbermade tote with a glass top! thats cool shit!! lend a hand in a how to! i like messin with the different dips, but this looks way faster and less clean up! :thumbsup:


i didnt make it but i thought that shit was cool as hell


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> i didnt make it but i thought that shit was cool as hell


yah i kinda figured it was one of your random FIND posts....just hoping you knew what was going on there?! but yah like you said!! COOL AS HELL!!


----------



## richphotos

Lownslow302 said:


> pretty much done just waiting on the resin billets to dry


what color?


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> the goop, havent made this shit since 2000 didnt really need it then either but i need it now, best shit out there for seam filling im also using better safer stuff than MEK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itll be good by morning


so since this was your post on the GOOP............quick how to? stryrene in plastic cement...........got it, but whats the time line and type of styrene and how long does it need to sit before its GOOP?! then how do you lay it down or what to use?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

richphotos said:


> what color?


dollar store nail polish with 2 drops of oriental blue concentrate, shot over white base.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> so since this was your post on the GOOP............quick how to? stryrene in plastic cement...........got it, but whats the time line and type of styrene and how long does it need to sit before its GOOP?! then how do you lay it down or what to use?! :thumbsup:


huh generally people dont give a shit about what i post lol so i never bothered telling people how i do shit.

the trick is you need some strong thinner MEK or Tenax worked before but the headache from the fumes isnt worth it. i used acrylic enamel reducer(same shit i use to thin nail polish) or tamiya extra thin cement. drop styrene(has to be matching either all revell or all amt no chrome or colors) in a jar then pour about a cap full. takes about a day to get it fully melted i only use it for pieces that might produce a seam.

i use it like glue i put a generous amount then lock the parts down








when its dry i file away








works for body work but only in thin layers if you go heavy itll take 2 to 5 days to dry but once its dry its bonded to styrene


----------



## richphotos

Great tip.


----------



## Lownslow302

this thing is fucking sick


----------



## Lownslow302

yes im that old school


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> yes im that old school


lol...high school of '99, thats how i started! half inch on all sides and draw away!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> lol...high school of '99, thats how i started! half inch on all sides and draw away!!


this is now becoming a mandatory engineering requirement at most colleges


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> this is now becoming a mandatory engineering requirement at most colleges


:yessad: i was looking into architectual drawing cuz i started in high school.....but never went farther and now its like.............WTF!! i was there!!! :banghead:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> :yessad: i was looking into architectual drawing cuz i started in high school.....but never went farther and now its like.............WTF!! i was there!!! :banghead:


lol, its a good time to pick it up a lot of companies wont hire anyone into the design department with out some degree of manual cad experience


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> yes im that old school


1/2" border line to be drawn before anything else?! Takes me back to 8th grade! I should've paid more attention in that class.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

damn...
Posts1,[email protected]

Posts1,289CNDYBLU66SS

Posts1,196BODINE

Posts1,088Hydrohype

Posts1,016Minidreams Inc.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> damn...
> Posts1,[email protected]
> 
> Posts1,289CNDYBLU66SS
> 
> Posts1,196BODINE
> 
> Posts1,088Hydrohype
> 
> Posts1,016Minidreams Inc.


1,900 of those posts were DO WORK.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> 1/2" border line to be drawn before anything else?! Takes me back to 8th grade! I should've paid more attention in that class.


:thumbsup: our teacher is super anal about the dimension gaps


----------



## Tonioseven

Ours was too; I was just too busy tryin' to sneak out of class to remember much more than that. :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

MayhemKustomz said:


> 1,900 of those posts were DO WORK.


:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

"truth!"


----------



## [email protected]

Do work son! Lol


----------



## [email protected]

I haven't posted around here in a while, and still hold down off topic! 

And for the record.......... Most of them posts were pics from when the thread was first started lol


----------



## Lownslow302

Goop update, i tried something mini uses all time and mixed it with the goop and its even better. 

less layering more filling


----------



## [email protected]

Lownslow302 said:


> lol, its a good time to pick it up a lot of companies wont hire anyone into the design department with out some degree of manual cad experience


 Manual cad? Never heard of it! I've heard of drafting....... Witch is what you posted a pic of..........


----------



## 85 Biarittz

[email protected] said:


> Manual cad? Never heard of it! I've heard of drafting....... Witch is what you posted a pic of..........


I know of Mech drafting (old school)
The Auto Cad types
Then the SolidWorks Types (Auto desk inventor)
Then the Cad/Cam types (FeatureCam and Gibbs cam)


----------



## Tonioseven

85 Biarittz said:


> I know of _*Mech drafting *_(old school)
> The Auto Cad types
> Then the SolidWorks Types (Auto desk inventor)
> Then the Cad/Cam types (FeatureCam and Gibbs cam)


That's what it was called in our school.


----------



## [email protected]

85 Biarittz said:


> I know of Mech drafting (old school)The Auto Cad typesThen the SolidWorks Types (Auto desk inventor)Then the Cad/Cam types (FeatureCam and Gibbs cam)


 That's what I took in high school, did alil auto cad as well, but lost interest in it...........I guess I shoulda stuck with it.My sister on the other hand stuck with it, went to itt, and got a job with Westinghouse doin nuclear power plant projects for them!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its the *what if* in life that get ya.


----------



## grimreaper69

Out with the old......







In with the new.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh hell yeah bro, that is a cool looking lil ride. Well worth the trade


----------



## [email protected]

SlammdSonoma said:


> Its the *what if* in life that get ya.


 Ain't that the truth! Woulda,coulda,shoulda!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Did rust repair again today, and fabricated brackets for my Hood to have struts... preeeeetty fuckin fly


----------



## Tonioseven

Good work, D!!


----------



## Lownslow302

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO close:biggrin:
http://www.bitsfrombytes.com/catalog/rapman-31


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> yes im that old school


Thats what I'm doing at university right now, but am I seeing correctly that this paper is checkered?(dont know how to call it in English) We're doing all our work on blank white paper :biggrin: .
My homie who's studying civil engineering, does this shit every day.


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> Thats what I'm doing at university right now, but am I seeing correctly that this paper is checkered?(dont know how to call it in English) We're doing all our work on blank white paper :biggrin: .
> My homie who's studying civil engineering, does this shit every day.


pad paper i think


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Siim123 said:


> Thats what I'm doing at university right now, but am I seeing correctly that this paper is checkered?(dont know how to call it in English) We're doing all our work on blank white paper :biggrin: .
> My homie who's studying civil engineering, does this shit every day.


Drafting is done on plain paper. We used the "checkered" paper in blueprint reading. You could make the squares equal to what you were trying to scale.

Siim, just remembered it's called "grid" paper. Getting old.


----------



## PHXKSTM

I will start my own garage thread once i get settled in new spot. but i did want to post something kinda see how people feel the monte.
















































the monte is a reverse replica. Miranda customs is getting me a quote on the door cuts on the 1:1 hopefully after vegas. I have a boy on the way so i had to get the models out of the house and setting up in a warehouse. trying to keep the wife away from the vapors.


----------



## bigdogg323

PHXKSTM said:


> I will start my own garage thread once i get settled in new spot. but i did want to post something kinda see how people feel the monte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the monte is a reverse replica. Miranda customs is getting me a quote on the door cuts on the 1:1 hopefully after vegas. I have a boy on the way so i had to get the models out of the house and setting up in a warehouse. trying to keep the wife away from the vapors.


im diggin that monte homie nice idea on it :thumbsup: :coo:l


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## blackbeard1

CHR1S619 said:


>


Sweet!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


>



I had a blue one but I didn't want it no more so I got a Saturn instead. Real talk.


----------



## sinicle

can someone please help? I've been on this site for a while and I've yet to figure out how to use the search. for example, I want to find posts of hydro installs on leaf springs and so I type in "leaf springs" and it pops up a million threads on cruising. I put in "hydro install on leaf springs" and I get a million threads on car clubs.... is there a way to narrow the search so that it only looks in "project rides"? I know it's a dumb question, but I'm tired of avoiding the search option cause it ends up making me more lost.


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> I had a blue one but I didn't want it no more so I got a Saturn instead. Real talk.


you know the rule tonio.......pics or it didnt happen! LOL what is it anyway....lotus?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

little preview of whats to come...


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> you know the rule tonio.......pics or it didnt happen! LOL what is it anyway....lotus?


if he did he lost it by now lol, its against the law to own the car in the states


----------



## hocknberry

SO WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT ESO? why is it not a street legal US car? looks like a lambo a testarossa and a lotus had a three some!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> SO WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT ESO? why is it not a street legal US car? looks like a lambo a testarossa and a lotus had a three some!


Cizeta V16


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> if he did he lost it by now lol, its against the law to own the car in the states


I only drove it at night to keep them laws off my back!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I only drove it at night to keep them laws off my back!! :thumbsup:


is it true that a birdie told me you had a fujimi gallardo?


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> is it true that a birdie told me you had a fujimi gallardo?


----------



## Siim123

This video is so awesome I had to buy one of those big ass zippos from ebay :rofl:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I just want to say, all of you are building some AWESOME builds. Great job by everyone! It would take me an hour to comment on all the bad ass threads :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

a little of my photography...


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> a little of my photography...


alright lil man.....out with it!! you got a Impy on your hands, post body pics now!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

later


----------



## Lownslow302

Buick said that by bringing a entry level hatchback it would bring down the averange age of its buyers, who the fuck at GM thought that wasa good idea? its not gonna work if anything it will increase the average age of its buyers(over 50) that can afford to buy something nicer than an aveo or versa. i hope those fuckers bury themselves into a hole again cause if a republican hits office hes gonna let them choke.

buick hatchback, fuck outta here.


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> later


so you bought the car already, or another "thinking about it"?


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> Buick said that by bringing a entry level hatchback it would bring down the averange age of its buyers, who the fuck at GM thought that wasa good idea? its not gonna work if anything it will increase the average age of its buyers(over 50) that can afford to buy something nicer than an aveo or versa. i hope those fuckers bury themselves into a hole again cause if a republican hits office hes gonna let them choke.
> 
> buick hatchback, fuck outta here.


looks like a small enclave.....i dont see that taking off?! DAMMIT!! i love GM but there small car game fuckin blows!!! cuz the aveo was a fuckin sweet idea!! :barf:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> looks like a small enclave.....i dont see that taking off?! DAMMIT!! i love GM but there small car game fuckin blows!!! cuz the aveo was a fuckin sweet idea!! :barf:


x2 :roflmao: the aveo is a daewoo thats been around for 10 years had some fucking dude talking about buying american i changed his fucking tune quick when i told him the car is from korea


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hocknberry said:


> so you bought the car already, or another "thinking about it"?


its got a down payment on it, and im working on the rest.. so yes and no to the first question


----------



## Tonioseven

The "new" G.M. can kiss my ass.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> The "new" G.M. can kiss my ass.


Agreed. Trucks are still kick ass in my book, but their car section is gay as fawk! To me they've dropped to second place, and Chrysler has taken over.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## mademan

Lownslow302 said:


>


 you beat me to it!! mine is sitting at home waiting for me to get done work


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## BODINE

WOW been a while since ive done a damn thing !!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

from OZTRALIA


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lownslow302 said:


> if he did he lost it by now lol, its against the law to own the car in the states


Since when? The car is still produced. Just the original 7 that were built are hoarded by collectors and will probably never be seen for sale. You can buy a new one. There produced in Ca. Chances of buying a used one. Slim to none.


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> Since when? The car is still produced. Just the original 7 that were built are hoarded by collectors and will probably never be seen for sale. You can buy a new one. There produced in Ca. Chances of buying a used one. Slim to none.


http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/10/seizure-of-rare-supercar-raises-more-questions/


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lownslow302 said:


> http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/10/seizure-of-rare-supercar-raises-more-questions/


http://www.cizetav16t.com/Welcome.html


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> http://www.cizetav16t.com/Welcome.html


just cause he still makes it doesnt make it legal, the Cizetta is the main reason theres no street legal Paganis in the states


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> http://www.cizetav16t.com/Welcome.html


that link didnt go far mayhem?! is there a site or something else with production still going?! its a nice looking exotic...and runnin with a v16!!!! awsome!! LOL i just did a tune up on my wifes '99 blazer costing right around $260....i bet the plugs and wires for a v16 would be that alone easy!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> that link didnt go far mayhem?! is there a site or something else with production still going?! its a nice looking exotic...and runnin with a v16!!!! awsome!! LOL i just did a tune up on my wifes '99 blazer costing right around $260....i bet the plugs and wires for a v16 would be that alone easy!!


the Veyron is a V16 too.


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> from OZTRALIA


is this tre from DAMAGED?


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> is this tre from DAMAGED?


dudes screen name is Cool Hand


----------



## Lownslow302

perfect wheel combo


----------



## Linc

what ever happened to wagon guy?


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> the Veyron is a V16 too.


yah the veyron is a million dollar and the cizetta is half that.....unless i was a billionair and didnt give a fuck........maitnence has to be just rediculous!! i found a '99 ferrari spyder on ebay for $38,000! convert top didnt work and window moters were burned! i had half the price in cash! i was all for it!! called my insurance agent........he said "about $495 a month"! LOL my mid life crisis went out the window quick!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> yah the veyron is a million dollar and the cizetta is half that.....unless i was a billionair and didnt give a fuck........maitnence has to be just rediculous!! i found a '99 ferrari spyder on ebay for $38,000! convert top didnt work and window moters were burned! i had half the price in cash! i was all for it!! called my insurance agent........he said "about $495 a month"! LOL my mid life crisis went out the window quick!!


maintenance is ridiculous the cizetta and veyron. both being niche cars it would cost 4k to ship to and from the only places than can fix them plus what ever is wrong plus labor. either way youre assed out if either one breaks. affording a car is one thing affording to fix it is another. my friend found a 2009 maserati coupe for around 40k with less than 8k on it the car was sharp my homie wanted it but i had to stop him because he didnt know what he was getting into, yeah he could stunt on everyone he saw but the minute something goes wrong the only place that can fix them is a ferrari dealer and that shit isnt cheap not to mention only ferrari dealers can do oil changes on them at 200$ a pop.


----------



## COAST2COAST

hocknberry said:


> is this tre from DAMAGED?


:thumbsup:damage has pix in his thread


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:damage has pix in his thread


i thought that was an aussie tre!!


----------



## mademan

fire sale!!! everything for sale, just found this 68 for 1200.00 obo!!


----------



## Lownslow302

nice price but youll spend half your life restoring it


----------



## mademan

Lownslow302 said:


> nice price but youll spend half your life restoring it


meh, 3/4 of the battle restoring a 67-73 camaro is finding one, lol its got a VIN number and buckets and console, those are the major parts you need.


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Here's a little inspiration for your Camaro this is one I've been building for my nephew. It still needs some work but I like the way its coming out.


----------



## Damaged

hocknberry said:


> is this tre from DAMAGED?


:thumbsup:



Lownslow302 said:


> dudes screen name is Cool Hand


Yeah thats my screen name on MCM forum


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

So I found a Monte with t tops on it at the junk yard, but I want the top on the cutty before I paint it... I wanna cut it off around the top of the pillars, but I'm not all the way sure that the window measurements and whatnot are the same to the cutty... anyone know if they'd be the same up top?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

also doodled this for the boss today


----------



## Tonioseven

In other news, one impala repeatedly rear-ended another one earlier today; below is a picture from the crime scene...


----------



## Lownslow302

gonna make a set of these for no reason


----------



## Lownslow302

you can never be too prepared


----------



## LUXMAN

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> So I found a Monte with t tops on it at the junk yard, but I want the top on the cutty before I paint it... I wanna cut it off around the top of the pillars, but I'm not all the way sure that the window measurements and whatnot are the same to the cutty... anyone know if they'd be the same up top?


 Should be damn close they are pretty much same car, I know back in cali rey cut t top roofs off ss alot. I would go for it man!!! Measure twice n cut once lol


----------



## LUXMAN

So has anybody tried those $30 resin mold kits at hobby lobby? 

I NEED SUM FUCKING UPTOPS MAN! ! ! Anybody got one for sale????


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> So has anybody tried those $30 resin mold kits at hobby lobby?
> 
> I NEED SUM FUCKING UPTOPS MAN! ! ! Anybody got one for sale????


the mold kit is ok the resin sucks ass, up tops aint hard to make


----------



## COAST2COAST

was bidding on this.....price got outta hand though

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huge-Lot-Au...682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6add6632


----------



## COAST2COAST

anyone here win it ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Heads up guys, I just found out by an associate that you not only can show up with a cut out coupon, but if ya have internet and can ace's their internet website while in store u can show em that at the counter and they will take that also. Ain't that cool as heck!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## keneken




----------



## LUXMAN

Lownslow302 said:


> the mold kit is ok the resin sucks ass, up tops aint hard to make


 So do you think its worth a try or get a different resin? More info please, I know plenty people know about this stuff on here . . .just tryin to expand my skills ya know


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> So do you think its worth a try or get a different resin? More info please, I know plenty people know about this stuff on here . . .just tryin to expand my skills ya know


smooth on is the way to go for resin, but if you wanna try that kit, get the hobby lobby 40% off coupon so you dont waste too much money! i hear its junk all around, but it depends on the caster i guess?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> smooth on is the way to go for resin, but if you wanna try that kit, get the hobby lobby 40% off coupon so you dont waste too much money! i hear its junk all around, but it depends on the caster i guess?!


its good for small parts anything larger that requires a longer pot life it sucks at. Smooth on is the way to go there's plenty of dealers in the states to pick it up locally they're also quick if they ship


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Agreeable there, and why I don't care to do anything huge, I tried my hand at uptops, and boots w/o success, also two types of hoods and its not worth it with that type of stuff. I give props to the guys Doin the big stuff, if I do expand to that, time will tell, but im by far no master caster, don't care or even plan to be. Just Tryin to help out the guys throwing out the weird and sometimes extremely small parts for this thing we call a hobby.


----------



## sinicle

SlammdSonoma said:


> Just Tryin to help out the guys throwing out the weird and sometimes extremely small parts for this thing we call a hobby.


I'll take that as a complement


----------



## LUXMAN

Ookkaaayy ssooo anybody got an uptop forsale???? Convertible 59s just came out but I dont wanna buy a kit just for those parts. But I guess ill have to . . . anybody want the conti kit from it bcuz im not big on those!


----------



## COAST2COAST

I COULD PUT IT TO GOOD USE


----------



## gseeds

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> also doodled this for the boss today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> Ookkaaayy ssooo anybody got an uptop forsale???? Convertible 59s just came out but I dont wanna buy a kit just for those parts. But I guess ill have to . . . anybody want the conti kit from it bcuz im not big on those!


give me a day i post a custom uptop i made from wire mesh it could help out


----------



## Lownslow302

im surprised how well hes taking his nuts being cut off


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> give me a day i post a custom uptop i made from wire mesh it could help out


lol eso is a shit talker...but i cant wait to see this!! i tried an up top years ago from wire screen...just didnt know what to cover it with ot how to make ribs?!


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> im surprised how well hes taking his nuts being cut off


LOL that shade is huge for that lil pup!! i wish i woulda taken pics of my great dane when he was 3 gettin his "man hood" removed!! LOL!! it was literally a "lamp shade"!! little tiny thing on my then 120 pound pup! vet said the big dogs need to be more confined?! what ever i guess?! it worked! here he is now in his 9 YEAR OLD 172 pound GLORY... still killin my yard like a lil pup again!!








6 years old here


----------



## sneekyg909

LUXMAN said:


> Ookkaaayy ssooo anybody got an uptop forsale???? Convertible 59s just came out but I dont wanna buy a kit just for those parts. But I guess ill have to . . . anybody want the conti kit from it bcuz im not big on those!


 i have one, LMK...


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> LOL that shade is huge for that lil pup!! i wish i woulda taken pics of my great dane when he was 3 gettin his "man hood" removed!! LOL!! it was literally a "lamp shade"!! little tiny thing on my then 120 pound pup! vet said the big dogs need to be more confined?! what ever i guess?! it worked! here he is now in his 9 YEAR OLD 172 pound GLORY... still killin my yard like a lil pup again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 years old here


yeah thats what the vet gave him, i didnt want to cut his nuts but shepherds are prone to testicle cancer and thats a headache i rather be without. we have pics from when he was 8 weeks up till now its been fun hes learned to leave the model cars alone otherwise id just get another cat. nice dog:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sinicle said:


> I'll take that as a complement


I don't see anyone else taking a stab at trying the smaller stuff. Not saying nobody can try it...to me that's where the real details in a car layout..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## sinicle

SlammdSonoma said:


> ...to me that's where the real details in a car layout..


I agree, the devil is in the details. if all I wanted was a nice "model", I'd just buy die cast. it's like what I tell my son, I build my models as real as possible cause I want my builds to be like a 3D picture that I can pose, open, and examine. I want them to be as close to the real thing as possible.


----------



## IceMan555

Anybody know why my paint turns into like spiderwebs when I spray it through my airbrush?


----------



## Lownslow302

IceMan555 said:


> Anybody know why my paint turns into like spiderwebs when I spray it through my airbrush?


what kind of paint?


----------



## MAZDAT

IceMan555 said:


> Anybody know why my paint turns into like spiderwebs when I spray it through my airbrush?


You may have to thin it out, too thick


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Question.... gel pens, do ya clear over em after ur done or do ya let it dry? Im thinking of using those for a panel job on my 66 nova, instead of black sharpies ... any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## COAST2COAST

U GOTTA LET EM DRY FOR I THINK A COUPLE HOURS THEN CLEAR OVER EM


----------



## Tonioseven

Let them dry for a couple of days, then clear over them.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

TThanks guys. Gotta do a big panel job on a 66 nova pro street im messing with.. its nearly done.


----------



## Lownslow302

i know what im doing with my town car limo


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> i know what im doing with my town car limo


HELL YAH!! why not!? it worked with the 2 door caddy's!! my only peeve here with the caddy and lincoln....radiuse the hood so the grill stays down with the bumper and ONLY the hood opens up!! I HATE HOW THE 1:1'S OPEN UP WITH THE GRILL ATTACHED TO THE HOOD!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

upgraded to brushed aluminum on the interior panels


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao: im gonna buy this when it comes out


----------



## Lownslow302

priming a gundam is like priming a fucking battleship still have about 5 trees worth of shit to go.


threw in a slammer quick build too


----------



## gseeds

selling this,check it out,thanks !!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190585259558...84.m1555.l2649​


----------



## grimreaper69

Think I found a new project.


















Gotta crunch some numbers and see if I can afford another car payment.


----------



## Lownslow302

just got forza 4 and DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMM it shitted on GT5 again not to mention it sold out everywhere around here


----------



## Lownslow302

there is a 64 impala in the game


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Think I found a new project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta crunch some numbers and see if I can afford another car payment.


:inout:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> just got forza 4 and DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMM it shitted on GT5 again not to mention it sold out everywhere around here


I'm gettin' my copy next week.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I'm gettin' my copy next week.


by that time ill be in Lambo Territory, just dont delete your forza 3 data


----------



## Tonioseven

I'll catch you, don't worry! :rofl: Is is better/easier to play than 3?


----------



## LUXMAN

" No skirts on my glasshouse, bout to pull a rag out, polish up my 13"s hit the switch & smash out " !!! 


Lol just talkin shyt, at work bored n hyped up off supershow pics .


----------



## Tonioseven

LUXMAN said:


> " No skirts on my glasshouse, bout to pull a rag out, polish up my 13"s hit the switch & smash out " !!!
> 
> 
> Lol just talkin shyt, at work bored n hyped up off supershow pics .


*Ain't nothin' wrong with it at all. :h5: *


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> there is a 64 impala in the game


Screenshot? 


This new forza seems to be so amazing i might consider buying xbox by quitting my beer drinking habit


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> Screenshot?
> 
> 
> This new forza seems to be so amazing i might consider buying xbox by quitting my beer drinking habit


just the ones i posted aside from that i own a lfa a veyron,m3 bmw race car and a DBR LM, i havent bothered buying the 64 yet its pretty slow in itsm class



Tonioseven said:


> I'll catch you, don't worry! :rofl: Is is better/easier to play than 3?


somewhat thats why i said keep your forza 3 data


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> just the ones i posted aside from that i own a lfa a veyron,m3 bmw race car and a DBR LM, i havent bothered buying the 64 yet its pretty slow in itsm class


But how's the design? Is it close to real life 64? Usually the ones I've seen on video games only remind 64 but aren't really close to.


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> But how's the design? Is it close to real life 64? Usually the ones I've seen on video games only remind 64 but aren't really close to.


acyrate as a 64 409 can get


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> somewhat thats why i said keep your forza 3 data


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

eh got the impala to do a 13 on the quarter its liveable enough to stay competitive


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> eh got the impala to do a 13 on the quarter its liveable enough to stay competitive


Pics pics pics pics pics pics 

You know I'm a 64 maniac I've searched whole google no screenshots there.


----------



## Lownslow302

sold it lol bought a mad max Falcon Xb


----------



## Lownslow302

one of out club members bought one ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## Lownslow302

its slow as shit for drag but it might made a decent trans am racer

















these are my drag cars the tbolt is b class the javelin is a class


----------



## Siim123

Wow thats pretty nice actually!


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, one more week and I'll have it!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Have what T??


----------



## Tonioseven

Forza 4 and some time at the bench! Lmao!! :rofl:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> Forza 4 and some time at the bench! Lmao!! :rofl:


Hey Tonio, The Aztec House of Paints is open ...........


----------



## Tonioseven

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hey Tonio, The Aztec House of Paints is open ...........


 I need to be in that house!!


----------



## Lownslow302

we started our top gear tournament 








i wouldve smashed him had i not swung wide on Gambon


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

testors is back on my good graces after the spoon test.


color is burgundy red metallic with matrix clear over it.


----------



## Tonioseven

Revving Red? Nice


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looks like it...lol


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> testors is back on my good graces after the spoon test.
> 
> 
> color is burgundy red metallic with matrix clear over it.


this the 1 shot laquer?! i HATE testors with a passion, but the 1 shots are the shieeet!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> this the 1 shot laquer?! i HATE testors with a passion, but the 1 shots are the shieeet!!


nope regular model masters enamel


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/12/30/video-sickest-car-model-lighting-kits-ever/


----------



## Lownslow302

paid 5 needs everything :angry:

















got this for the roof


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Siim123

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/chevrolet-camaro-zl1-convertible-revealed-2011-10-11?imageNo=0
looks pretty damn good to be honest


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

a different one


----------



## Lownslow302

them some nice builds, i got a 1/8th Alfa i might get to when i turn 60


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

they were great inspiration for the GN.. but i dunno if itll look as good as them, especially the vette


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven

*Check out the description at this link; cool as shit!!!

*http://jalopnik.com/5849236/awesome...r-used-skyline-spits-awesomeness?popular=true

*This isn't your normal skyline. This motherfcker is the skyline God would drive if he wasn't busy doing God sh*t like making tsunamis and crap. Its set up to go fast, and go fast sideways. Who doesn't like to get sideway?! Terrorists, thats who. Are you a terrorist? No? Then you need this car.
Handling? This car handles like a junior executive CEO. Go around corners like the devil himself is chasing you, and not give a fck.
Whats that? You like drifting? Well I've got some great god [email protected] news for you. This car was a drift project of mine, and the last owner was planning on making it a drift machine too. Interior is for pussies so we got rid of it. Manly as fck. It literally oozes testosterone. So much so that its puddling up in the back.
Seats? this cocks*cker has got two. One for you, and one for the hot @ss broad thats gunna be all upons your dick after you buy this car. You're a girl? Sh*t works both ways. One seat for you, and one seat for that hot @ss dude you've been trying to hook up with for weeks. Deal with it,sh*ts getting serious.
*Full size








*Stereos and AC are for hippies. Fortunately this car has neither. Oh look at me, I like listen to Simon and Garfunkel and think about puppies. F*ck that. The only noises you're gunna be hearing is the ultra manly engine noises coming from this sweet turbocharged, intercooled, 24 valve inline 6. Sh*ts getting real, real f*cking fast.This car has got a bright orange ebrake handle (b*tches love orange) with a drift button for those super ultra megahellatastic bar room brawler ebrake lockers. F*ck. Yes.
Now, I'll be honest. The wheels are a little lackluster, although everyones gunna be so focused on your super gangster drifting that nobody is going to give a f*ck about your sh*tty stock 16s. Don't worry, I've got you fcking covered. Its like we're in Vietnam and you just got ambushed by Charlie. Don't worry, friend, I've got your fcking back and I blow charlie to kingdom fcking come. For an extra $450 I can throw in some added p*ssy magnets for wheels, just don't come crawling back to me complaining that you're getting TOO much vajayjay. Bright fcking green 18s. Greens not your thing? Super legit silver 18s. Done like dinner.
This car has got 1.5 metric f*ck tons of awesome parts. Bride, Greddy, Brembo, the list doesn't f*cking END. It just keeps going and going, like the energizer bunny on speed.
You like going fast? Ever tried to outrun 24 police cars and 3 helicopters? You need this car. It will go so fcking fast that you may very well go back in time. It happened to me once. Just once, but it was fcking rad. Its like someone took a rocket and opened its mouth and poured steroids down its throat and and threatened to kill its family if it wasn't the fastest motherfcker you've ever driven.
I get it. You're busy, I'm busy, lets not waste time. If you're interested send me a message and I'll get back to you ASAP. You send me a message, I send you one right back. Thats how this works.
*​


----------



## Tonioseven

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> a different one


You should see some of the Vettes he builds. The guy's a beast with the 1:12 scale builds.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


> *Check out the description at this link; cool as shit!!!
> 
> *http://jalopnik.com/5849236/awesome...r-used-skyline-spits-awesomeness?popular=true
> *This isn't your normal skyline. This motherfcker is the skyline God would drive if he wasn't busy doing God sh*t like making tsunamis and crap. Its set up to go fast, and go fast sideways. Who doesn't like to get sideway?! Terrorists, thats who. Are you a terrorist? No? Then you need this car.
> Handling? This car handles like a junior executive CEO. Go around corners like the devil himself is chasing you, and not give a fck.
> Whats that? You like drifting? Well I've got some great god [email protected] news for you. This car was a drift project of mine, and the last owner was planning on making it a drift machine too. Interior is for pussies so we got rid of it. Manly as fck. It literally oozes testosterone. So much so that its puddling up in the back.
> Seats? this cocks*cker has got two. One for you, and one for the hot @ss broad thats gunna be all upons your dick after you buy this car. You're a girl? Sh*t works both ways. One seat for you, and one seat for that hot @ss dude you've been trying to hook up with for weeks. Deal with it,sh*ts getting serious.
> *Full size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stereos and AC are for hippies. Fortunately this car has neither. Oh look at me, I like listen to Simon and Garfunkel and think about puppies. F*ck that. The only noises you're gunna be hearing is the ultra manly engine noises coming from this sweet turbocharged, intercooled, 24 valve inline 6. Sh*ts getting real, real f*cking fast.This car has got a bright orange ebrake handle (b*tches love orange) with a drift button for those super ultra megahellatastic bar room brawler ebrake lockers. F*ck. Yes.
> Now, I'll be honest. The wheels are a little lackluster, although everyones gunna be so focused on your super gangster drifting that nobody is going to give a f*ck about your sh*tty stock 16s. Don't worry, I've got you fcking covered. Its like we're in Vietnam and you just got ambushed by Charlie. Don't worry, friend, I've got your fcking back and I blow charlie to kingdom fcking come. For an extra $450 I can throw in some added p*ssy magnets for wheels, just don't come crawling back to me complaining that you're getting TOO much vajayjay. Bright fcking green 18s. Greens not your thing? Super legit silver 18s. Done like dinner.
> This car has got 1.5 metric f*ck tons of awesome parts. Bride, Greddy, Brembo, the list doesn't f*cking END. It just keeps going and going, like the energizer bunny on speed.
> You like going fast? Ever tried to outrun 24 police cars and 3 helicopters? You need this car. It will go so fcking fast that you may very well go back in time. It happened to me once. Just once, but it was fcking rad. Its like someone took a rocket and opened its mouth and poured steroids down its throat and and threatened to kill its family if it wasn't the fastest motherfcker you've ever driven.
> I get it. You're busy, I'm busy, lets not waste time. If you're interested send me a message and I'll get back to you ASAP. You send me a message, I send you one right back. Thats how this works.
> *​


That is by far the greatest CL ad i have ever seen.


----------



## LoLife4Life

I WOULD BUY THAT BITCH JUST CAUSE OF THE ADD TALK ABOUT STRAIGHT TO THE POINT IT WAS LIKE A MINNIE ACTION MOVIE FROM START TO FINISH HOLY FUCK...JUST DON'T COMPLAIN WHEN UR GETTING TO MUCH VAJAYJAY (classic)!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

till you roll off the driveways like fuck i just bought a GTS:rofl:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:rofl::rofl:that add maid me want to buy the car.....not really though. that guy should b a salesman:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

CNDYBLU66SS said:


>


 DAYUM


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


>


I know I'll catch some shit for this, but I'd roll the hell outta that :yes:


----------



## LUXMAN

"Its like someone took a rocket and opened its mouth and poured steroids down its throat and and threatened to kill its family if it wasn't the fastest motherfcker you've ever driven."

That whole ad was the shit but this was fucking golden lmao. Somebody should draw this out into a skit !!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Tonioseven said:


> You should see some of the Vettes he builds. The guy's a beast with the 1:12 scale builds.


oh i know. i saw... dudes got mad money and mad talent- a deadly combo


----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> I know I'll catch some shit for this, but I'd roll the hell outta that :yes:


x2 diggy!! dont feel bad! its stanced a lil bit and if the heart under the hood can back up a sick sleeper?!?! a dodge wagon killing an evo or sti!!! hell yes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> x2 diggy!! dont feel bad! its stanced a lil bit and if the heart under the hood can back up a sick sleeper?!?! a dodge wagon killing an evo or sti!!! hell yes!! :thumbsup:


http://www.turbododge.com/forums/f7/f30/368478-1987-chrysler-town-country-street-racing.html


----------



## leo

Lownslow302 said:


> till you roll off the driveways like fuck i just bought a GTS:rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302

id say it was a successful attempt


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> http://www.turbododge.com/forums/f7/f30/368478-1987-chrysler-town-country-street-racing.html


that is awsome!! ugly, but cool at the same time!!LOL imagine the look on someones face getting spanked by that wagon!! LOL


----------



## BODINE

70 year old black gut i talk to a lot ...and see like 5 nights a week at my store let me take his 2011 Z06 around the block .....thats a tight ass car ....lol


----------



## Siim123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhOCps4xmSI&feature=feedu

Watch it and give it thumbs up so if it gets 3000 views by the saturday i get free beeeeer!! 

Its my homies video and I helped him with filming and ideas and stuff


----------



## gseeds

Lownslow302 said:


> id say it was a successful attempt


always way out side of the box bro ! very cool !


----------



## hocknberry

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 37 users browsing this forum. (9 members & 28 guests)

hocknberry
ricezart
lowlowlow
Scur-rape-init
KOOL-AID23
KERTWOOD
Trikejustclownin
halfasskustoms
LOTS OF NINJAS UP IN HERE TONIGHT!!


----------



## Lownslow302

gseeds said:


> always way out side of the box bro ! very cool !


you know it:ninja:


----------



## Lownslow302

A class track cars


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Just a heads up to anyone who has an Ollies in there area. They are suppose to be getting a bunch of kits from Lindberg and Testors. Clearing out there warehouses.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:bout 8 bucks a kit, none of the good lindberg kits at my ollies though, just the police cruisers and some model ts. picked up some cruisers though, they should make good donks:biggrin:


----------



## Zoom




----------



## hocknberry

leong357 said:


>


nice build bro!! id love to have a 1:1 68 or 70!!!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


>


LOL...you're tryin eso!! ill give you a :h5: for that pic! id roll that beemer!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## BODINE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250916370849?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


anyone from layitlow 65.00


----------



## Lownslow302

i didnt keep this i did tune it so it wasnt a shitty car when i auctioned it


----------



## ricezart

Tonioseven said:


>


Sweet old school rides, Those so look like Gary Seeds paint jobs....:nicoderm:


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok SERIOUS QUESTION???? WHEN YOU CAST A CAR OR A PART DOES IT FUCK UP THE ORIGINAL COPY !!!!!

,AND IF IT DOSENT WHY THE HELL ARENT MORE PROMOS BEING CASTED???


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> Ok SERIOUS QUESTION???? WHEN YOU CAST A CAR OR A PART DOES IT FUCK UP THE ORIGINAL COPY !!!!!
> 
> ,AND IF IT DOSENT WHY THE HELL ARENT MORE PROMOS BEING CASTED???


no it doesnt unless you fuck up the 2nd part of the mold and seal the master in it, as for the second one. its cost prohibitive.


----------



## Tonioseven

*This thing's a BEAST now!!

*


----------



## Lownslow302

whats its purpose?


----------



## LUXMAN

http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/newstuff.html


This place is a fuckin goldmine. Lots of resin kits but all I was interested in was the following

66-69 impala ss kits- $40 donor kit required

77 cutlass race car-$30

63 impala bench seat conversion -$13

73 chevell stock car. 

They have pics of every car in the gallery and they seem to look very good when built!!! 

This places focus is vintage racing/ nascar but they have made alot of kits that we would all enjoy. Guys check it out n tell me what yall think. 


Gotta see the gallery pics of their 68 and 69 impalas . . . .


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com/resin/newstuff.html
> 
> 
> This place is a fuckin goldmine. Lots of resin kits but all I was interested in was the following
> 
> 66-69 impala ss kits- $40 donor kit required
> 
> 77 cutlass race car-$30
> 
> 63 impala bench seat conversion -$13
> 
> 73 chevell stock car.
> 
> They have pics of every car in the gallery and they seem to look very good when built!!!
> 
> This places focus is vintage racing/ nascar but they have made alot of kits that we would all enjoy. Guys check it out n tell me what yall think.
> 
> 
> Gotta see the gallery pics of their 68 and 69 impalas . . . .


bought paint there before dude is good peeps


----------



## PHXKSTM

Just checked it out. I want to try the 78 tbird. Has anyone turned a racecar kit into a lowrider


----------



## Lownslow302

PHXKSTM said:


> Just checked it out. I want to try the 78 tbird. Has anyone turned a racecar kit into a lowrider


its a lot of work if you wanna go factory with 13s but if youre going custom it wont be as bad


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> whats its purpose?


Unlimited S-class; I did the 4-wheel drive conversion. I still need to fine-tune the rear suspension but it screams!! F*&k a Ferrari! Lmao!!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Unlimited S-class; I did the 4-wheel drive conversion. I still need to fine-tune the rear suspension but it screams!! F*&k a Ferrari! Lmao!!


ah i managed to keep my racers out of S class except the dragsters im debating on using that as my drift car


----------



## Lownslow302

i guess im gonna have to annoy him till he sends me one


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> i guess im gonna have to annoy him till he sends me one


chop top hudson!?


----------



## OFDatTX

What's the difference between forza 3 and 4?? 
Looks like it's a good game its worth it?


----------



## hocknberry

OFDatTX said:


> What's the difference between forza 3 and 4??
> Looks like it's a good game its worth it?


its Xbox though right!? no PS3?!


----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> What's the difference between forza 3 and 4??
> Looks like it's a good game its worth it?


4 is a much more improvised version. it has car soccer that pretty much smashes GT5 right there.

Hock yup just xbox


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> 4 is a much more improvised version. it has car soccer that pretty much smashes GT5 right there.Hock yup just xbox


 Cool, am have to buy it.


----------



## grimreaper69

This dude is fuckin nuts.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-MODEL-K...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f71df4f


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> This dude is fuckin nuts.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-MODEL-K...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f71df4f


i sent him a message im pretty sure its a typo compared to the much older shit hes selling for a cheaper price.


----------



## grimreaper69

Lownslow302 said:


> i sent him a message im pretty sure its a typo compared to the much older shit hes selling for a cheaper price.


I hope it was a typo, I was considering sending him a straight jacket. lol


----------



## Lownslow302

i wouldnt be too surprised if it wasnt ive seen them trucks go for 30 bucks at most model shows, the newer model jada ones are starting to get out of hand too


----------



## rollindeep408

Might have to try forza ..... Anyone have battlefield 3 yet ?


----------



## Tonioseven

OFDatTX said:


> What's the difference between forza 3 and 4??
> Looks like it's a good game its worth it?


Tuning on each car is better, they handle better, things seem to be easier to navigate; I think it's worth it. I would keep 3 though as some of your cars will carry over.


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> Might have to try forza ..... Anyone have battlefield 3 yet ?


I was gonna get it for my kids but we all decided to wait for MW3.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i see people are still rocking the mcba avatar.. hows that club been holding up?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nice GSeeds.


















2 more pages but i just scanned the 2 most important ones.


----------



## ricezart

Mr Gary Seeds is truly a living legend, one of the top modelers around, and I'm glad his my friend!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM

ricezart said:


> Mr Gary Seeds is truly a living legend, one of the top modelers around, and I'm glad his my friend!!!!


true he is a living legend I still have the bike mags he was in. I knew his name before lay it low. And you are lucky


----------



## MAZDAT

PHXKSTM said:


> true he is a living legend I still have the bike mags he was in. I knew his name before lay it low. And you are lucky


Gary is a legend, I've known Gary since 95 give or take, we even went together to a LRB photoshoot back in the day. He's not only a legend with model cars, he's a legend in real car paint and artwork. :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> i see people are still rocking the mcba avatar.. hows that club been holding up?


 I can only speek for myself but I just be me man, everybody migrated away from this site but I still think this site has the most resouces and motivation! Facebook aint got shit to do with lowriding or models, so I stay rite here lol. Im cool with all my club members and support their progress, but I dont keep up as much as I probly should, but then again nobody really kept up wit me except for those I already knew. But it all gravy dude life first ,hobby second . I build, to my own speed and budget, still got love for em tho


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven

Nice! What the hell is that thing below the Challenger?


----------



## Tonioseven

MayhemKustomz said:


> Nice GSeeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more pages but i just scanned the 2 most important ones.



* Not to mention he's one of the coolest dudes I've met in the hobby!!* :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I can agree with that tonio..


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Nice! What the hell is that thing below the Challenger?


Saleen S5S Raptor thing is a fucking nightmare, the steering wheel was fighting me the whole time its a lot better now after i tuned it now it dominates S class.


----------



## OFDatTX

Tonioseven said:


> Tuning on each car is better, they handle better, things seem to be easier to navigate; I think it's worth it. I would keep 3 though as some of your cars will carry over.


Am have to buy it!


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> Saleen S5S Raptor thing is a fucking nightmare, the steering wheel was fighting me the whole time its a lot better now after i tuned it now it dominates S class.


 Nice! I knew it was a saleen. Hey do they have new charger on this game?


----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> Nice! I knew it was a saleen. Hey do they have new charger on this game?


its coming in the november DLC the typhoon is in that pack too


----------



## gseeds

MayhemKustomz said:


> Nice GSeeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more pages but i just scanned the 2 most important ones.


thanks mayham for posting this up, ive havent seen the magazine yet, cant wait to pick one up, also thanks to al my LIL homies for the knid words,means alot comming from all of you, your what makes this hobby so fun and cool !!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey Folks: I hope everybody in these forums is doing okay with there social and private live's?
I am still kind of lost, but finding my own way as I deal with old age, poverty and perversion!
(HAS ANY BODY HEARD FROM 408 MODELS) I sent Ismael a few pm's over the past week or so but I have not heard back from him yet.
I still have a few piece's of commissioned work out there? or parts that I have bought or traded for but never recieved my end of the deal! I still want my stuff, and what ever work I may have paid to have done! You know we dont forget about our models!
I aint got much better about answering my phone, but this is my new phone number...

818-437-4819.... much love and respect you guys! MARKIE DE


----------



## halfasskustoms

MayhemKustomz said:


> Nice GSeeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more pages but i just scanned the 2 most important ones.


 Congrats Seeds. Nice photo shoot.


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> its coming in the november DLC the typhoon is in that pack too


cool thanks


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> *Check out the description at this link; cool as shit!!!
> 
> *http://jalopnik.com/5849236/awesome...r-used-skyline-spits-awesomeness?popular=true
> *This isn't your normal skyline. This motherfcker is the skyline God would drive if he wasn't busy doing God sh*t like making tsunamis and crap. Its set up to go fast, and go fast sideways. Who doesn't like to get sideway?! Terrorists, thats who. Are you a terrorist? No? Then you need this car.
> Handling? This car handles like a junior executive CEO. Go around corners like the devil himself is chasing you, and not give a fck.
> Whats that? You like drifting? Well I've got some great god [email protected] news for you. This car was a drift project of mine, and the last owner was planning on making it a drift machine too. Interior is for pussies so we got rid of it. Manly as fck. It literally oozes testosterone. So much so that its puddling up in the back.
> Seats? this cocks*cker has got two. One for you, and one for the hot @ss broad thats gunna be all upons your dick after you buy this car. You're a girl? Sh*t works both ways. One seat for you, and one seat for that hot @ss dude you've been trying to hook up with for weeks. Deal with it,sh*ts getting serious.
> *Full size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stereos and AC are for hippies. Fortunately this car has neither. Oh look at me, I like listen to Simon and Garfunkel and think about puppies. F*ck that. The only noises you're gunna be hearing is the ultra manly engine noises coming from this sweet turbocharged, intercooled, 24 valve inline 6. Sh*ts getting real, real f*cking fast.This car has got a bright orange ebrake handle (b*tches love orange) with a drift button for those super ultra megahellatastic bar room brawler ebrake lockers. F*ck. Yes.
> Now, I'll be honest. The wheels are a little lackluster, although everyones gunna be so focused on your super gangster drifting that nobody is going to give a f*ck about your sh*tty stock 16s. Don't worry, I've got you fcking covered. Its like we're in Vietnam and you just got ambushed by Charlie. Don't worry, friend, I've got your fcking back and I blow charlie to kingdom fcking come. For an extra $450 I can throw in some added p*ssy magnets for wheels, just don't come crawling back to me complaining that you're getting TOO much vajayjay. Bright fcking green 18s. Greens not your thing? Super legit silver 18s. Done like dinner.
> This car has got 1.5 metric f*ck tons of awesome parts. Bride, Greddy, Brembo, the list doesn't f*cking END. It just keeps going and going, like the energizer bunny on speed.
> You like going fast? Ever tried to outrun 24 police cars and 3 helicopters? You need this car. It will go so fcking fast that you may very well go back in time. It happened to me once. Just once, but it was fcking rad. Its like someone took a rocket and opened its mouth and poured steroids down its throat and and threatened to kill its family if it wasn't the fastest motherfcker you've ever driven.
> I get it. You're busy, I'm busy, lets not waste time. If you're interested send me a message and I'll get back to you ASAP. You send me a message, I send you one right back. Thats how this works.
> *​


 I just laughed my ass off... this was funnier than shit...


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> can someone please help? I've been on this site for a while and I've yet to figure out how to use the search. for example, I want to find posts of hydro installs on leaf springs and so I type in "leaf springs" and it pops up a million threads on cruising. I put in "hydro install on leaf springs" and I get a million threads on car clubs.... is there a way to narrow the search so that it only looks in "project rides"? I know it's a dumb question, but I'm tired of avoiding the search option cause it ends up making me more lost.


http://www.layitlow.com/tech/suspension_leafspring.shtml

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Maybe one of these days we'll get to build one of these* ..........











*Juha Airio built this from the R&R resin kit a few years back *... (he's a Factory Stock master builder from across seas)


----------



## Lownslow302

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Maybe one of these days we'll get to build one of these* ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Juha Airio built this from the R&R resin kit a few years back *... (he's a Factory Stock master builder from across seas)


i got the RR kit i started putting work on it a ways back im sure the body is warped since


----------



## [email protected]

That front grill needs to be alil bit bigger, but I can deal with that!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[email protected] said:


> That front grill needs to be alil bit bigger, but I can deal with that!


*It's a '73 Riviera ........... 
*


----------



## [email protected]

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *It's a '73 Riviera ........... *


 That's a better shot of the grill, it looks about right !


----------



## MARINATE

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN UP TO LATELY
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/317575-baby-skittles.html


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> Hey Folks: I hope everybody in these forums is doing okay with there social and private live's?
> I am still kind of lost, but finding my own way as I deal with old age, poverty and perversion!
> (HAS ANY BODY HEARD FROM 408 MODELS) I sent Ismael a few pm's over the past week or so but I have not heard back from him yet.
> I still have a few piece's of commissioned work out there? or parts that I have bought or traded for but never recieved my end of the deal! I still want my stuff, and what ever work I may have paid to have done! You know we dont forget about our models!
> I aint got much better about answering my phone, but this is my new phone number...
> 
> 818-437-4819.... much love and respect you guys! MARKIE DE


 Has any body heard from 408 Models,,, just because I dont come around any more does not mean that i dont want my models that I bought and payed for... ( even though I am a flake) I honor my commitments.. and pay my debt's...
any info that could help me get my plastic back would be appreciated.. thank's....


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hay happy holloween.


----------



## richphotos

Anyone on here able to check vin numbers? PM me. Need a couple checked, Thanks.


----------



## Tonioseven

halfasskustoms said:


> Hay happy holloween.




:rofl::rofl::rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

pumpkin contest at my wifes work 


































THIS ONE MY WIFES AND FRIENDS ...


----------



## Hydrohype

(invisible)


----------



## grimreaper69

I had no clue that van actually existed, I thought it was just a design by Fujimi. (lower left pic)

http://jxn.craigslist.org/pts/2671373813.html


----------



## Lownslow302

nyannn


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> Anyone on here able to check vin numbers? PM me. Need a couple checked, Thanks.


your local state patrol can do it bro! i had to do it with a few out of state rides i bought to verify VIN #'s to register for a local title?! not sure if thats what you need?!


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


>


syclone or thyphoon is one of my dream rides!! fuck i hate xbox, but these pics are makin my eye brows raise!!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> syclone or thyphoon is one of my dream rides!! fuck i hate xbox, but these pics are makin my eye brows raise!!


I hate the Xbox too, but I think I'm gonna pick one up in April, JUST for Forza 4.


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> syclone or thyphoon is one of my dream rides!! fuck _*i hate xbox*_, but these pics are makin my eye brows raise!!


 I did too at first; now I dig it. Forza 4 is the shit.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> I hate the Xbox too, but I think I'm gonna pick one up in _*April*_, JUST for Forza 4.


LOL TAX TIME!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> I hate the Xbox too, but I think I'm gonna pick one up in April, JUST for Forza 4.


only reason i bought a 360.

i use the typhoon on autocross


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> LOL TAX TIME!!!


Nope, wifey gets another back payment from SSI. lol


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I did too at first; now I dig it. Forza 4 is the shit.


you try beating my 1/4?


----------



## Tonioseven

Not yet; I'll see what I can do with it in the next couple of days. My T/A needs some tuning to get it down below the 13s.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Not yet; I'll see what I can do with it in the next couple of days. My T/A needs some tuning to get it down below the 13s.


im about to step it up  i was running 9s with my little side project


----------



## OFDatTX

Any one know where I can print a legal contract like a rent to own contract or where I can go buy one.


----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> Any one know where I can print a legal contract like a rent to own contract or where I can go buy one.


city hall


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> city hall


 You can buy one there?? It's cause I just need it notarized?


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> im about to step it up  i was running 9s with my little side project


*Nice!! I'll get with it soon. I gotta repaint the glasshouse and get some bench time in.

Meanwhile, in the 1:1 tuning world...








































































*


----------



## Lownslow302

nice


----------



## OFDatTX

x2 !!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/mpc-1974-chevy-impala-hardtop-built-kit.html

$33.


----------



## mademan

i just picked up an xbox and forza 4... great game


----------



## [email protected]

Tonio......... Have you used your alclad clear yet?


----------



## Lownslow302

shit bumps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA1e6bBCwXc


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> *Nice!! I'll get with it soon. I gotta repaint the glasshouse and get some bench time in.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the 1:1 tuning world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 really nice... How many horse's? what's the number's on the Dyno?


----------



## sinicle

sneekyg909 said:


>





:wow::inout:THAT'S IT! I'M THROWING IN THE TOWEL!!!

and I thought I was clever to get the fan to spin:no: that shit is killing it! where do you end on a build like that? does it have a tranny? working gears? I assume with the engineering involved in building an engine, aside from the transmission, everything else mechanical would be cake to functionally scale down....


----------



## Tonioseven

Jeff, I used it on the back bumper of that red Buick I redid a while back; this is the best picture I can get of it...







The chrome finish sucks but the gloss went on smooth. I'll still probably send shit out to get chromed.

Markie, with the mods the guy said it had, he was getting 620whp. The guy that owned it was some spoiled rich kid that didn't really know how to drive it and kept messin' up the clutch. The sound that car made was BEYOND amazing!!!There were also 2 NSXs, an RX-7 (FD) and various Hondas in the shop. http://www.zerolift.com/


----------



## gseeds

Tonioseven said:


> Jeff, I used it on the back bumper of that red Buick I redid a while back; this is the best picture I can get of it...
> 
> View attachment 387426
> The chrome finish sucks but the gloss went on smooth. I'll still probably send shit out to get chromed.
> 
> Markie, with the mods the guy said it had, he was getting 620whp. The guy that owned it was some spoiled rich kid that didn't really know how to drive it and kept messin' up the clutch. The sound that car made was BEYOND amazing!!!There were also 2 NSXs, an RX-7 (FD) and various Hondas in the shop. http://www.zerolift.com/


Bro, next time dont clear coat it, it sould look more like chrome without clear.


----------



## Tonioseven

It looked like crap to begin with! :roflmao::roflmao:I'm not good at using Alclad; yet.


----------



## [email protected]

The thing with that shit, is you need to tell yourself......... less is better......... When I did the undies on my 61, I just kept putting it on and in the end......... It was silver! 

I think if you stick to two light cotes........ And leave it at that......... You might be able to talk yourself into thinking it looks better lol........... I'm under the impression that you are still supposed to see black under the Chrome (as the reflection you would get on real Chrome) 

There is a way to make that shit look sooooo much better......... And I'm on a mission to find out how lol 

In the last mcm maybe......... That john teressi dude did a whole car with that alclad Chrome and it looks sick! So there is ways of making this junk look better lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Right on! Lemme know when you find out what it is! I get too damned happy and think "just ONE more coat" then it ends up lookin' like ass. Lmao!!


----------



## [email protected]

I think that's what everyone does lol........ Buy looking at it, it always looks like it "needs one more cote" lol 

And this clear........ Is it for the base cote (black)? Or for over the Chrome? 

I would think it would look good over the Chrome ya know....... Then it won't rub away either.


----------



## Tonioseven

The clear is for the chrome but they say you can use it as a basecoat as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Cool........ima give it a try when I get home from work!


----------



## RaiderPride

Used the Alclad clear over the Alclad chrome and it turned silver. Anyone else try it yet?


----------



## [email protected]

Not yet, but I bought a big ass bottle for 7 bills........ Wanna try it!


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Jeff, I used it on the back bumper of that red Buick I redid a while back; this is the best picture I can get of it...
> 
> View attachment 387426
> The chrome finish sucks but the gloss went on smooth. I'll still probably send shit out to get chromed.
> 
> Markie, with the mods the guy said it had, he was getting 620whp. The guy that owned it was some spoiled rich kid that didn't really know how to drive it and kept messin' up the clutch. The sound that car made was BEYOND amazing!!!There were also 2 NSXs, an RX-7 (FD) and various Hondas in the shop. http://www.zerolift.com/


damm!


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> damm!


hey markie, I just got a couple calls. one from your bench and the other from your build thread.....they say they miss you:tears:


----------



## base905

Lownslow302 said:


> shit bumps
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA1e6bBCwXc




:420::werd:


----------



## dig_derange

Finally got an airbursh... gonna pick some up Alclad up tomorrow & give it a shot. Machio did some great work with it on Sho Nuff, just no clear, so it doesn't get touched. Wanna try the clear.

here check this out.. 

This is our boy Sinicle coming with some drunken flows..

http://soundcloud.com/digderange/sinicle


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


> shit bumps
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA1e6bBCwXc


nice! chase infinite always killin it


----------



## RaiderPride

Just Alclad with no clear coat over it. Looks good. Picture shitty.


----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> Finally got an airbursh... gonna pick some up Alclad up tomorrow & give it a shot. Machio did some great work with it on Sho Nuff, just no clear, so it doesn't get touched. Wanna try the clear.
> 
> here check this out..
> 
> This is our boy Sinicle coming with some drunken flows..
> http://soundcloud.com/digderange/sinicle


NICE SINICLE!!! you and EM should freestyle battle! :thumbsup:for real though that freestyle was tight!
http://soundcloud.com/digderange/sinicle


----------



## hocknberry

RaiderPride said:


> Just Alclad with no clear coat over it. Looks good. Picture shitty.


came out nice!! i thought no matter what...you cant clear alclad or it turns silver?!


----------



## [email protected]

RaiderPride said:


> Just Alclad with no clear coat over it. Looks good. Picture shitty.


 

Looks pretty good!


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> NICE SINICLE!!! you and EM should freestyle battle! :thumbsup:for real though that freestyle was tight!


thanks man! that show was like 5 yrs ago. I need to get Dig to book a 2012 Tx tour for me! :roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h] There are currently 9 users browsing this forum. (1 members & 8 guests)


sinicle





hello?:inout:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

good ol soul right here...


----------



## Lownslow302

because, fuck hydraulics


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## SlammdSonoma

That looks cool and all, but id be damned if id wanna pay for tires constantly. Havin a ranger with negative camber and buying tires each month was straight bullshit. But to each their own.


----------



## Tonioseven

*We don't care about all of that, just enjoy the visuals.*


----------



## Lownslow302

SlammdSonoma said:


> That looks cool and all, but id be damned if id wanna pay for tires constantly. Havin a ranger with negative camber and buying tires each month was straight bullshit. But to each their own.


sacrifice for the look every car has one


----------



## dig_derange

hocknberry said:


> came out nice!! i thought no matter what...you cant clear alclad or it turns silver?!


There's now a clear developed to lay over the chrome. 

That came out great!


----------



## Tonioseven

dig_derange said:


> _*There's now a clear developed to lay over the chrome*_.
> 
> That came out great!



*That's what I've been trying to TELL people!* :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

have yet to use my bottled alclad....been using the alclad in a can....works great but i cant seem to find it anymore


----------



## RaiderPride

dig_derange said:


> There's now a clear developed to lay over the chrome.
> 
> That came out great!


I used the new Alclad gloss clear over the Alclad chrome. Turned it silver. Stripped it and repainted the parts.


----------



## Tonioseven

http://public.fotki.com/Letukkamies/fcma-open-november-/


----------



## halfasskustoms

I see alot of models in there I like. Thanks for link.


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice show


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

Genesis


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

Every day: I hear about the country of Greece when ever I listen to the New's... CNN, NPR. PRI. or 
TV network new's... 
They keep talking about the Euro zone dept crisis, or some mumbo jumbo! 
But they never mention the huge migration of BLACK WHORES, that flood the streets of there capital city each and every night.
It make's me wonder! IS THAT WHY THOSE FUCKERS CANT PAY THERE DEPT'S?
IS ANY OF MINE OR YOUR TAX DOLLARS GOING TO BE FUNNELED TO THESE OLD FARTS IN GREECE SO THEY CAN
KEEP BUYING THERE IMPORTED STREET WALKERS? 
I have never seen so many WELL FED (thick) African women in my life... those bitch's look like they have been eating
steak and potato's,,red been's and rice for a long time...
(think about it)? IS THIS ANOTHER GROSS ABUSE OF WORLD GOVERNMENT POWER? :thumbsdown:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

are there wheels like these? no they arent vette wheels either. i also need to know who makes the 69 impala fastback so i can cut the roof off of it.


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> are there wheels like these? no they arent vette wheels either. i also need to know who makes the 69 impala fastback so i can cut the roof off of it.


look like old school enkeis or neepers


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

these are the closest ive found..


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> these are the closest ive found..


thats close enough


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> are there wheels like these? no they arent vette wheels either. i also need to know who makes the 69 impala fastback so i can cut the roof off of it.


hollow the centers of the spokes on some IROC wheels?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

theyre curvier than that.. ima stick with the wheels i found earlier. now i just gotta find the resin 69 to cut the roof off of


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nvm..


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> theyre curvier than that.. ima stick with the wheels i found earlier. now i just gotta find the resin 69 to cut the roof off of


thats some coin just for a top!! re-work the top from the plastic 67 impy! and yah, those wheels you found are really close!! just fill the holes by the lugs and your good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

shit... a 67 top is WAY off from that. but im thinking of just switching the tops, and having a regular ol 69.. or a 69 vert. either or... i still end up with a 69  and a dope ass 70


----------



## gseeds

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> shit... a 67 top is WAY off from that. but im thinking of just switching the tops, and having a regular ol 69.. or a 69 vert. either or... i still end up with a 69  and a dope ass 70


MCW resins makes a 69 resin with that top.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OFDatTX

WHO PICKING UP THE MW3 TODAY?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Tonioseven said:


>


my hometown:thumbsup:
know a coulple of them rides


----------



## grimreaper69

Show yourselves :ninja:

There are currently 20 users browsing this forum. (2 members & 18 guests)

grimreaper69
Trendsetta 68


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

gseeds said:


> MCW resins makes a 69 resin with that top.


yep thats where i found it.


----------



## sneekyg909

Is anyone doing the LIL Christmas Gift Exchange this year???


----------



## grimreaper69

Mini prob won't do it again and Hearse is MIA so who knows. :dunno: Any volunteers for organization?


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## grimreaper69

Now that Deuce is definatly different.


----------



## Tonioseven

I dig the deuce but check out the paint on the car BEHIND it!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah, seen that too. A LOT of hours went into that paint.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I dig the deuce but check out the paint on the car BEHIND it!!


i got pics of it somewhere theres 3 rides with bad ass paintjobs like that theyre all painted in japan


----------



## Tonioseven

*I found it...


















Shit looks tasty as hell!! :thumbsup: Here's the link to the rest of the pictures; grab a sammich, you'll be in there a while...



http://www.flickr.com/photos/kei-station/ 

























*


----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> Show yourselves :ninja:
> 
> There are currently 20 users browsing this forum. (2 members & 18 guests)
> 
> grimreaper69
> Trendsetta 68


 My big Homie Trend!:thumbsup: What's up uncle Grim? 
I was just passin by the old block, before I try to get some shut eye!


----------



## Lownslow302

i think the vert 50 is missing i saw the cert truck post that the paint is just as wild


----------



## grimreaper69

In case you guys are getting tired of Ebay, check this place out.

http://www.ioffer.com/


----------



## LUXMAN

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> are there wheels like these? no they arent vette wheels either. i also need to know who makes the 69 impala fastback so i can cut the roof off of it.


Looks alot like a rivi top! 66 or 65, would be alot cheaper but havin a 69 r as g would be cool as hell too! ! !


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> Looks alot like a rivi top! 66 or 65, would be alot cheaper but havin a 69 r as g would be cool as hell too! ! !


thats the one i was thinking about :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

for the lulz


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## halfasskustoms

One of the best Chevy commercial ever.






Now for the full story.


----------



## halfasskustoms

You'll seen this. WOW






Fuck that damm Malibu. As nice as it is. I still take that 59 anyday. (befor the crash)


----------



## Lownslow302

halfasskustoms said:


> You'll seen this. WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that damm Malibu. As nice as it is. I still take that 59 anyday. (befor the crash)


after that i swore off any x frame car


----------



## ricezart

seen the commercial but not the full story,so awesome, theres a lowrider 80" commercial thats badass too


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## ricezart

halfasskustoms said:


> You'll seen this. WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that damm Malibu. As nice as it is. I still take that 59 anyday. (befor the crash)



wow made me gasp.....glad it was a for door,


----------



## ricezart




----------



## Lownslow302

gm has decent advertising when it tries. my homie said they had some cool billboards on the woodward cruise but he didnt know if they were advertising for a classic car repro company or Hemmings.


----------



## halfasskustoms

ricezart said:


>


Yes this is one of the best aswell. Up there in the top 5 4show


----------



## Lownslow302

this is what happens when youre 65 and think youre a bad ass like Mika Hakkinen but fail to lack the concept that muscle cars without wings fucking suck at 120mph


----------



## Hydrohype

Lownslow302 said:


> this is what happens when youre 65 and think youre a bad ass like Mika Hakkinen but fail to lack the concept that muscle cars without wings fucking suck at 120mph


DEATH OF A CUDA, THIS PICTURE COULD BE A METAPHOR OF THE 
NOW FADED, ONCE MIGHTY UNITED STATES! AN HONEST TO GOODNESS REAL MOPAR IS CUT IN HALF AND WRAPPED AROUND
A MAPLE, MEAN WHILE SOME FUCKIN, RED BULL DRINKIN, CIG SMOKIN, FOREIGN CITIZEN OF AN OUTSIDE COUNTRY
(HEAR BECAUSE HE IS A HIGH LEVEL EMPLOYEE OF AN AMERICAN PHARMA COMPANY) DRIVE'S BY THE CRASH SITE IN A LEASED
Hyundai,, WHICH THE PHARMA COMPANY WRITES OFF ON THERE TAX'S..


----------



## Lownslow302

Hydrohype said:


> DEATH OF A CUDA, THIS PICTURE COULD BE A METAPHOR OF THE
> NOW FADED, ONCE MIGHTY UNITED STATES! AN HONEST TO GOODNESS REAL MOPAR IS CUT IN HALF AND WRAPPED AROUND
> A MAPLE, MEAN WHILE SOME FUCKIN, RED BULL DRINKIN, CIG SMOKIN, FOREIGN CITIZEN OF AN OUTSIDE COUNTRY
> (HEAR BECAUSE HE IS A HIGH LEVEL EMPLOYEE OF AN AMERICAN PHARMA COMPANY) DRIVE'S BY THE CRASH SITE IN A LEASED
> Hyundai,, WHICH THE PHARMA COMPANY WRITES OFF ON THERE TAX'S..


----------



## BiggC

Wow, I've seen some messed up cars in my days, but damn, never seen a car tore up that bad. hno:


----------



## DTAT2

who wants ice cream .... Lol


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


>


MORE PICS OF THIS ONE PLEASE ESO!!! i got a 79 yota watin for this treatment!!


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> this is what happens when youre 65 and think youre a bad ass like Mika Hakkinen but fail to lack the concept that muscle cars without wings fucking suck at 120mph


terrible death of a classic muscle car......and worse.... A HUMAN LIFE!! driving stupid or not...just sad!! PIC# 5....3 yellow covers.....3 bodies or 1 torn into 3 pieces?! EITHER WAY....RIP GRAND PA!!


----------



## Lownslow302

DTAT2 said:


> View attachment 390982
> who wants ice cream .... Lol


i had one of those kits


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> MORE PICS OF THIS ONE PLEASE ESO!!! i got a 79 yota watin for this treatment!!


i dont have any decent shots theres no other good shots of it, but heres someone doing a conversion
http://forums.minitruckinweb.com/70/6320391/engine-swaps/mid-engined-minis/index.html


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

mad opulent shit right here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: thatd be so nasty with staggered matching asantis or some shit with a chrome lip... good god.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

then again... for 800k ill be okay. lol


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> then again... for 800k ill be okay. lol


:thumbsup: you knew exactly what it sells for lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

but if i were filthy rich, bet your ass id be in that, sporting the hell out of it. one day, one day.


----------



## ricezart




----------



## Lownslow302

wrong quote


----------



## Lownslow302

pics of the cuda before it desintegrated


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> pics of the cuda before it desintegrated


well...it WAS a nice ride!


----------



## Lownslow302

caught this foo eyeballing my wheel stash


----------



## ricezart

Lownslow302 said:


> caught this foo eyeballing my wheel stash


:nono: love that face


----------



## DTAT2

ITS A PUPPY ... hes so cuuute:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> caught this foo eyeballing my wheel stash


damn....he's big already!! not sproutin like a dane, but he's gettin there!!


----------



## hocknberry

hPS9I


----------



## Hydrohype

Lownslow302 said:


> pics of the cuda before it desintegrated


 JUST PLAIN JAW DROPPIN, HISTORICAL, BEAUTIFUL PIECE OF MACHINE!



Lownslow302 said:


>







Rick Wakemen,, Bill Bruford.. Chris Squire.. Jon Anderson, Steve Howe. and more. 
I have been a fan of (Yes) for many many years.. Early Genisis.. Gentle Giant. King Krimson.. Pink Floyd.. E.L.P..
were my child hood progressive musician's..


----------



## Hydrohype

Got to have part 2! (Fnnnnn Eso) got me listening to Fusion Rock from my blurry youth!
Good Stuff..


----------



## Hydrohype

Lownslow302 said:


> caught this foo eyeballing my wheel stash


nothin but love for this mug..


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> damn....he's big already!! not sproutin like a dane, but he's gettin there!!


i wish he stays that size but not gonna happen :angry: the vet told me hes gonna be around 120-130


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> i wish he stays that size but not gonna happen :angry: the vet told me hes gonna be around 120-130


LOL dont feel bad my great dane is sittin right at 168!


----------



## grimreaper69

Dude's out of his damn mind.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-Vantom-...570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6ca3a6d2


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> Dude's out of his damn mind.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-Vantom-...570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6ca3a6d2


its getting reissued with the same box do prices gonna sink em like bricks


----------



## grimreaper69

Lownslow302 said:


> its getting reissued with the same box do prices gonna sink em like bricks


I see it's $15.99 now, musta been a misprint. Did you see it when it said $1,599.00?


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> I see it's $15.99 now, musta been a misprint. Did you see it when it said $1,599.00?


nah lol


----------



## Lownslow302

hit about 255mph in this shot


----------



## grimreaper69

Packin up the apartment, movin this weekend. Got a 3 bdrm house. That means my own shop. :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

grimreaper69 said:


> Packin up the apartment, movin this weekend. Got a 3 bdrm house. That means my own shop. :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> Packin up the apartment, movin this weekend. Got a 3 bdrm house. That means my own shop. :biggrin:



:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123




----------



## Lownslow302

i love camber but this is too much


----------



## Lownslow302

were ghetto:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the roof on that ht.. i want it. lol


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


how much was the ht again


----------



## Tonioseven

$25. Hey D, you need to find one of these...











Or wait until I get another one and then I'll cut the top off and you can have it. I want to build another one just like this...










This one is now in Atlanta sitting somewhere in an office building along with this one...


----------



## bugs-one

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2382194/1979-chevrolet-el-camino#0


----------



## Lownslow302

bugs-one said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2382194/1979-chevrolet-el-camino#0


thats pretty trick


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


>


its a die crap right?! whats scale and where'd yah find it?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> its a die crap right?! whats scale and where'd yah find it?!


its DC about 1/25


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> its DC about 1/25


whos makes it?! a new casting? where can you find it?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> whos makes it?! a new casting? where can you find it?!


that shit is old as hell, ebay if youre lucky


----------



## Tonioseven

*Check 'em out; they puttin' it DOWN!* :nicoderm::thumbsup:

http://www.modelscientists.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lownslow302

fuuuuuuuck yeah, decals are out of stock tho


----------



## Tonioseven

*I gots to step up my Import game and get back on it.*


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> *I gots to step up my Import game and get back on it.*


same here, i close to sealing the deal on getting a 4 door 98 integra with a k20 swap was gonna trade the blazer but his baby momma fucked the deal up.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> same here, i close to sealing the deal on getting a 4 door 98 integra with a k20 swap was gonna trade the blazer but _*his baby momma fucked the deal up*_.


:rofl::rofl: Oh, my phone is phucked up; I'm gettin a new one tomorrow. Same number. I lost all my damn contacts. :rant::guns::around::burn:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> :rofl::rofl: Oh, my phone is phucked up; I'm gettin a new one tomorrow. Same number. I lost all my damn contacts. :rant::guns::around::burn:


his car was in a accident before they did the k20 swap but it was fixed and from what i saw it was a decent fix because they reinforced the front end and the chassie is over 120k the car was worth around 4gs with the swap, Tanabe/Skunk 2 suspension ,JDM nose and wheels. he was gonna do a straight trade for the blaze because he needs a automatic i was gonna get the teg without the modded k20(still get the k20 just no mods except the exhaust), wheels, or JDM nose, the dealer appraised my truck at 3350 even with the big ass rust holes in the quarters(ive seen shittier blazers sell for more but not a bad start for the future). this bitch opened her mouth and said he could get 6gs for the car of course she changed his mind and called the deal off. 

im pissed, his homie is pissed and my homie is pissed.

his homie is gonna have a talk with him tomorrow see if he can salvage the deal but im over it after meeting that bitch the bad mojo will just follow me around in that car, im gonna hold out for the FT86.


lol thats why you aint been answering texts


----------



## Tonioseven

:yessad: *I'll get a new one when I get off of work in the morning. Meanwhile, in Europe...

*


----------



## tunzafun

What yall think? Yay or nay? Has the chassis/wheels from the amt slammer roadblock cop car. Fits pretty good without modification. Would definitely need to trim and modify it a lil bit, as far as the front goes. Id build it as a curbside/slammer if I decide to go thru with it uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Get rid of the skirts and it's a winner! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun

Tonioseven said:


> Get rid of the skirts and it's a winner! :h5: :thumbsup:


Hell I didnt even think about that bro! lol Im thinkin I might just do that


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## hocknberry

tunzafun said:


> What yall think? Yay or nay? Has the chassis/wheels from the amt slammer roadblock cop car. Fits pretty good without modification. Would definitely need to trim and modify it a lil bit, as far as the front goes. Id build it as a curbside/slammer if I decide to go thru with it uffin:


X2!! build er up!! that looks pretty good actually!


----------



## Lownslow302

looking to step my patterns up was messing around with a new technique without making a huge ass ball of tape


----------



## Lownslow302

hes destroyed everything else in the yard


----------



## grimreaper69

Well, we are officially moved into the new house.................... now to unpack and organize.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

one day ima redo this one... it was absolutely horrible that time around but lately i been itchin for some plastic..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


at 1:23.....layed out squareback.....:yes: thats shit is killer! was there ever a kit put out for one?!


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> one day ima redo this one... it was absolutely horrible that time around but lately i been itchin for some plastic..


almost always a g-house is layed out or locked in the front.....nice look with the full lock up! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Remember me lil D? Am wandering if ya just screwed me on our deal or what... wouldn't mind getting some of the stuff I sent out for paint back..its only been a year+... get at me..im needin to know wtf!


----------



## Lownslow302

one of my homies just dropped the mother of all custody case bombs on his ex today apparently theyve been trying to serve his ex bitch since august,he used to pay around 650 in child support then all of a sudden he was forced to pay 2000 a month for his son and limited visitation rights. 

basically what he wants is a itemized list of what happens to the 2k and partial or full custody, im hoping they give him full custody hes in a better position now than he was when his first kid was born. his ex is a massive bitch and somehow is always broke cause shes always hitting people up for more like her mom where she uses his kid as a bargaining chip.


----------



## BODINE

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ng&copagenum=1&BkCkBm=BulkCheckAction&guest=1


----------



## Lownslow302

VIP roll out, :roflmao: at the majesta getting stuck


----------



## Bogyoke

*meanwhile, at the hobby shop ...*

While at the craft store, I spot these two celebrities 































:roflmao:JK


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


> VIP roll out, :roflmao: at the majesta getting stuck



Do thses cars not have airbags??? Why thay keep getting stuck.


----------



## Lownslow302

halfasskustoms said:


> Do thses cars not have airbags??? Why thay keep getting stuck.


tradition, you get more props if you dont have air rides.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Some badass rides thruout that clip. Quite afew id love to build.


----------



## Tonioseven

halfasskustoms said:


> Do thses cars not have airbags??? Why thay keep getting stuck.


I see a lot of inspiration there. :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

yesturday at was a walmart and seen a pallet display saying "Hobby Center" it was full of models. muslecars, 77 and 86 monte carlos, 39's and alot of 62 ht... i priced a 62 and they where $15.80. I dont know if other stores been had this or whatever but i was surprised since i havent seen models at walmart in years!


----------



## hocknberry

PINK86REGAL said:


> yesturday at was a walmart and seen a pallet display saying "Hobby Center" it was full of models. muslecars, 77 and 86 monte carlos, 39's and alot of 62 ht... i priced a 62 and they where $15.80. I dont know if other stores been had this or whatever but i was surprised since i havent seen models at walmart in years!


 HELL YAH!! i used to find good kits cheap there....but yah....its been years!


----------



## Linc

what are those cars called with the wheel camber all fucked w the strechwalls? anyone have any pics? i have a couple sets of these rims and dont really know what to put them under...


----------



## Lownslow302

Linc said:


> what are those cars called with the wheel camber all fucked w the strechwalls? anyone have any pics? i have a couple sets of these rims and dont really know what to put them under...


those cars are typically called Oni kyan


----------



## Tonioseven

*"Oni-kyan, *

*Oni-kyan* _*(Demon camber)*_, *Shakotan (car with lowered body) and Hippari Tire (pulled or stretched tires) (<--- To be elaborated upon in another thread) are some of the more extreme wheel and suspension modifications that can be seen on many cars at car shows and parking lots in Japan. Although not restricted to 'low rider style' vehicles such as older (Haiso Car) and performance cars, it's probably these that are most associated with the tuning technique. Current model vans and VIP cars also get the treatment and are becoming more popular, even showing up at small local shows like the Sunshine Kobe Super Auto Collection in Japan. 

The aim of these types of modifications are not only to get the car as low as can possibly be with the most negative camber and widest wheels, but to alter the overall look of an everyday car to get it looking how the car manufacturer should've made it in the first place... real tough! 

**Oni-kyan *
*
Oni-kyan literally means 'Demon Camber'. It's been used for many types of car modification whether it be a drift car, a ('Kaidou' or Highway Racer), or even RC cars but these days it's mostly found on VIP cars or modified vans. 

For a while Demon Camber was popular with drifters but has since fallen out of favor as the negatives like increased wear and loss of overall stability outweighed the positives of having more front end grip... so Oni-kyan has become a visual style more than anything. 

The wildest Oni-kyan fitments are usually in the realm of VIP cars, often they run 12 inch or wider alloy wheels that necessitate a lot of negative camber in order to fit these wider wheels underneath the standard wheel arches while keeping the car as low as possible. 

To get the best effect the offset of the wheels are carefully chosen to get the top 
outer edge of the rim exactly in line with the body work with the bottom outer edge 
sticking way outside the body of the car, sometimes at angles of 10 or even 15 degrees! 

Depending on the owners budget, airbag or coil over suspension is used to get the car low while front and rear upper arms about 10mm or more shorter than standard are 
used to get Demon Camber angles. Front wheel drive vans (even Kei vans) with beam rear suspension use 'camber axels' to get up to 8 degrees negative camber at the rear. 

Needless to say excessive tire wear and increased wheel bearing stress make this type 
of tuning only for those who favor looks over drivability and low maintenance."
*


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


i talked to a dude about these and hes gonna try and get me underside and inside trunk shots of the cars to see the suspension work.


----------



## Tonioseven

Cool; I'm gonna do my Devil's Celsior like that when I get situated.


----------



## Tonioseven

HELL yeah, different shit...


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.build-threads.com/build-threads/vw-beetle-porsche-boxster/





































Check it out.


----------



## Lownslow302

shit bumps hard as hell


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Some inspiration...






*_


----------



## grimreaper69

Had to dig the car out this morning.


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> Had to dig the car out this morning.



I don't miss that shit not ONE BIT!! :thumbsdown: Good luck in it!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> I don't miss that shit not ONE BIT!! :thumbsdown: Good luck in it!!


Every year. I'm so used to it that it don't bother me anymore. The car handles awesome in this shit too.


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> Every year. I'm so used to it that it don't bother me anymore. The car handles awesome in this shit too.


 37 years of it was enough for ME! I may end up back in Cincinnati ONE day, but not _this_ year!!  Be safe bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> 37 years of it was enough for ME! I may end up back in Cincinnati ONE day, but not _this_ year!!  Be safe bro!!:thumbsup:


I'm always safe.......... It's the other idiots on the road that I worry about. I swear the first week of snow everyone forgets how to drive.


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> I'm always safe.......... _*It's the other idiots on the road that I worry about*_. I swear the first week of snow everyone forgets how to drive.


 BOY do we think alike!! :rofl::thumbsup:.


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> BOY do we think alike!! :rofl::thumbsup:.


When you drive for a living you're always watching the other driver............... and they always seem like a 16 yr old girl that just got her license and is WAY too cautious, or a 16 yr old boy that thinks he's the shit and nothing can stop him. :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

I have been following this guy for a week or so now.. and so far I feel like he's telling the truth when he speaks..
I dont mean to step on any toes..nor is this an attempt to impose my politic's on any body..
this is a plea from me: TO ANYBODY WHO CARES ABOUT FREEDOM, TO check out this man in a debate!
Any debate, dont judge him by these videos that I posted up.. instead go to youtube and see how he make's the other candidates look in your eye's? 
I bet many men and women of voting age never even heard of Dr. Ron Paul? that's because the media has ties to all the other crock's who continue to rip us off and trample on civil rights...

Hell when I first saw the face of this old Texas Republican? I thought I was looking at the Imperial Wizard of the kkk!
But when I heard him speak, I heard common since, and i heard a man who is tierd of the bullshit that all of his 
republican and democrat homies on the hill are always trying to pull.. 
and he calls them on it, just see for yourself... real shit..


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> When you drive for a living you're always watching the other driver............... and they always seem like a 16 yr old girl that just got her license and is WAY too cautious, or a 16 yr old boy that thinks he's the shit and nothing can stop him. :roflmao:


headlights into the rear views and hyper white back up lights with a over ride never have problems with other drivers


----------



## COAST2COAST

was cruising the intronet and found this website.... cant understand it but they got some bad lo-los!! check em out.


http://koolestkruzers.smileyforum.net/t8675p75-chevy-impala-58-mild-custom


----------



## COAST2COAST

guess i shouldve researched more. theres a couple folks from here postin there:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

nice find


----------



## Tonioseven

Hydrohype said:


> I have been following this guy for a week or so now.. and so far I feel like he's telling the truth when he speaks..
> I dont mean to step on any toes..nor is this an attempt to impose my politic's on any body..
> this is a plea from me: TO ANYBODY WHO CARES ABOUT FREEDOM, TO check out this man in a debate!
> Any debate, dont judge him by these videos that I posted up.. instead go to youtube and see how he make's the other candidates look in your eye's?
> I bet many men and women of voting age never even heard of Dr. Ron Paul? that's because the media has ties to all the other crock's who continue to rip us off and trample on civil rights...
> 
> Hell when I first saw the face of this old Texas Republican? I thought I was looking at the Imperial Wizard of the kkk!
> But when I heard him speak, I heard common since, and i heard a man who is tierd of the bullshit that all of his
> republican and democrat homies on the hill are always trying to pull..
> and he calls them on it, just see for yourself... real shit..



He makes a LOT of good points!!


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> was cruising the intronet and found this website.... cant understand it but they got some bad lo-los!! check em out.
> 
> 
> http://koolestkruzers.smileyforum.net/t8675p75-chevy-impala-58-mild-custom


some nice builds in there! LOL too bad i dont know what they are talking about!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> some nice builds in there! LOL too bad i dont know what they are talking about!


google translates for me automatically


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> I have been following this guy for a week or so now.. and so far I feel like he's telling the truth when he speaks..
> I dont mean to step on any toes..nor is this an attempt to impose my politic's on any body..
> this is a plea from me: TO ANYBODY WHO CARES ABOUT FREEDOM, TO check out this man in a debate!
> Any debate, dont judge him by these videos that I posted up.. instead go to youtube and see how he make's the other candidates look in your eye's?
> I bet many men and women of voting age never even heard of Dr. Ron Paul? that's because the media has ties to all the other crock's who continue to rip us off and trample on civil rights...
> 
> Hell when I first saw the face of this old Texas Republican? I thought I was looking at the Imperial Wizard of the kkk!
> But when I heard him speak, I heard common since, and i heard a man who is tierd of the bullshit that all of his
> republican and democrat homies on the hill are always trying to pull..
> and he calls them on it, just see for yourself... real shit..


An end to the Fed's telling you what to eat what to to smoke, and end to the IRS, and end to patriot act.
The guy warned us about the Fed reserve's warned us about fanny may, and freddy mac.. over ten years ago. but no body did anything about it.. He is honest enough to admit that the war on drugs is fuckin colossal wasted black hole of a money pit..
NOBama is not going to run my life and tell me what I can and can not grow on my property in 2012..
Fuck a sit in,, Occupy free speech while you can.. use the internet while you can and search for a truth that makes since to you!
The Revolution starts with thought.. and then a word.. then the fire starts. 
yall heard of the Genocide in the Sudan? I know you remember Katrina? Hell it seams the japan Earthquake was only yesterday?
all those events are the kind of thing that makes a human say? Why doesn't somebody do something? or what can we do?
when it comes to our sovereignty? our freedom that others before us have died for? when someone wants TO practice his policy, or 
impose there will on us? while trampling on the constitution? the worst thing you can do, IS NOTHING AT ALL.


----------



## sinicle

The second worst thing you can do is bitch about it. So get your ass to a voting booth, then go home, twist one up, AND HIT THE BENCH!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> The second worst thing you can do is bitch about it. So get your ass to a voting booth, then go home, twist one up, AND HIT THE BENCH!!!!!


x2 i could care less about politics and model cars they dont mix


----------



## Tonioseven

*NEEDED: '70 Bonneville convertible body (or at least the windshield frame) If you have this kit and the body is trash, GET AT ME!!!* :yes::x:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

havent posted about the 1:1 in a while... so just thought id throw a pic of the latest acquisition-positraction


----------



## Lownslow302

lil side project


----------



## Siim123

grimreaper69 said:


> Had to dig the car out this morning.


Dig out the car? Man please    

Last year's pictures, this year is strange and warm and our first snow came down just yesterday. Kinda miss some good ass snow so I could go snowboarding, christmas without proper snow aint no christmas.


----------



## GreenBandit

looks like my home last winter


----------



## Lownslow302

little tool i sort of quick modeled to make the lines so you can tape off a half inch white wall the dowels are supposed to be grease pens


----------



## richphotos

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> havent posted about the 1:1 in a while... so just thought id throw a pic of the latest acquisition-positraction


Nice, my 93 jimmy has posi, came stock with 1 wheel wonder, posi+snow.. fun as hell.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

richphotos said:


> Nice, my 93 jimmy has posi, came stock with 1 wheel wonder, posi+snow.. fun as hell.


why you think i bought it... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

Any tips on converting a grand national hood to regal hood????!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Now THAT'S what I call a computer monitor.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Now THAT'S what I call a computer monitor.


YESZIR!! what size is it? mine looks close, only i have a dell, maybe a tad smaller! but its like having a big screen when you move from the old school little tv box lookin thing huh?! LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> YESZIR!! what size is it? mine looks close, only i have a dell, maybe a tad smaller! but its like having a big screen when you move from the old school little tv box lookin thing huh?! LOL


46 inch LED. It's the TV in the living room, just ran an HDMI cable to my laptop. I'll have a 32 in my shop in April.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wow ....... alot of _*"visitors"*_ tonight ..... 

There are currently 60 users browsing this forum. (7 members & 53 guests)


----------



## Lownslow302

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Wow ....... alot of _*"visitors"*_ tonight .....
> 
> There are currently 60 users browsing this forum. (7 members & 53 guests)


been hotlinking on other sites


----------



## richphotos

I have a 23" 1080P monitor for my comp, its more than enough for me, but that is my full time computer monitor.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> 46 inch LED. It's the TV in the living room, just ran an HDMI cable to my laptop. I'll have a 32 in my shop in April.


LOL ok yah, that is a TAD bigger then my 22'' monitor!! LOL


----------



## just ripe

pics from mooneyes car show:biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

MG]


----------



## just ripe

_1548.jpg[/IMG]














pg[/IMG]


----------



## GreenBandit

some sweet cars! nicw to see cars with different rims than wires lol. thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## GreenBandit

40% off till the 17th

http://hobbylobby.com/assets/dynamic/_weekly.coupon/2011_51_coupon.gif

Enjoy!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

feeling too cool after doing this, just exhilerating to do..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats some work right there homie !


----------



## hocknberry

nice show just ripe! thanks for the pics! LIL D....whats your plans with the t-tops?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

going onto the cutty


----------



## hocknberry

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> going onto the cutty


:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Okay in know its not the for sale thread but I'll just ask if there would be any offers. 

I have this painted 64 body I'm not happy with(not satisfied with pattern style). It only needs some polishing to remove the orange peel but thats a piece of cake for me. 
I would repaint it but dont want to throw all this work in brake fluid. *So instead, maybe there is someone who would like to trade this painted body for unpainted and brand new body + some $$$(offers are welcome, PM me). *
You'll have to keep in mind that I live in Estonia so shipping will take some time(2 weeks to month) and it will cost around 10-20$.


----------



## Lownslow302

old ass pic of my dads old race car im surprised theres a pic of it cause he wrecked it a year after it was built


----------



## halfasskustoms

Siim123 said:


> Okay in know its not the for sale thread but I'll just ask if there would be any offers.
> 
> I have this painted 64 body I'm not happy with(not satisfied with pattern style). It only needs some polishing to remove the orange peel but thats a piece of cake for me.
> I would repaint it but dont want to throw all this work in brake fluid. *So instead, maybe there is someone who would like to trade this painted body for unpainted and brand new body + some $$$(offers are welcome, PM me). *
> You'll have to keep in mind that I live in Estonia so shipping will take some time(2 weeks to month) and it will cost around 10-20$.




Dude good luck with that. Id LOVE to trade you but putting in $$$ too, and then putting in the shipping will brake me. But Id LOVE to do it if you didnt need $$$ too.

Good Luck man.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## TINGOS

There are currently 65 users browsing this forum. (9 members & 56 guests)


----------



## MAZDAT

Lownslow302 said:


> old ass pic of my dads old race car im surprised theres a pic of it cause he wrecked it a year after it was built



Love me a Starlet any day!!!! This is bad ass!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's my little race car from back in the day, Datsun 1200 with a 13b bridge port rotary, holley 850 double pumper, 8 1/4 spool rear diff. a few years back


----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


> Love me a Starlet any day!!!! This is bad ass!!!


we still have it and 2 parts carsmy dad said ever since he shipped it from PR to DR its just been sitting behind the house


----------



## MAZDAT

Lownslow302 said:


> we still have it and 2 parts carsmy dad said ever since he shipped it from PR to DR its just been sitting behind the house


Build it up again!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


> Build it up again!!!!:thumbsup:


i have no interest in drag racing if i get one itll be the parts car and make a autocross car out of it or steal his 81 yota 1.8.

my cousin says every time he goes to puerto rico he always brings back a box toyota with him if hes right he should have about 5 of them by now not counting his daily in PR.


----------



## VICTOR0509

MAZDAT said:


> Here's my little race car from back in the day, Datsun 1200 with a 13b bridge port rotary, holley 850 double pumper, 8 1/4 spool rear diff. a few years back


 DAMN THATS SICK :wow:


----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


> Here's my little race car from back in the day, Datsun 1200 with a 13b bridge port rotary, holley 850 double pumper, 8 1/4 spool rear diff. a few years back


:thumbsup: i know where theres a mint one in DR my cousin updates me from time to time about it hasnt moved since the owner died


----------



## Lownslow302

pretty much how this site operates


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## spikekid999

anyone have a 1:24 accel supercoil and hi-lift jack?


----------



## sneekyg909

*Forum Information and Options*

*Moderators of this Forum*




 There are currently 74 users browsing this forum. (7 members & 67 guests)


sneekyg909
ripgabby08
avidinha
GreenBandit
Lil Brandon
CNDYBLU66SS
dink


----------



## Lownslow302

sneekyg909 said:


> *Forum Information and Options*
> 
> *Moderators of this Forum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently 74 users browsing this forum. (7 members & 67 guests)
> 
> 
> sneekyg909
> ripgabby08
> avidinha
> GreenBandit
> Lil Brandon
> CNDYBLU66SS
> dink


the world is watching


----------



## sneekyg909

Lownslow302 said:


> the world is watching


hno:


----------



## spikekid999

spikekid999 said:


> anyone have a 1:24 accel supercoil and hi-lift jack?


:dunno:


----------



## Bogyoke

Lownslow302 said:


>


This is cool!


----------



## bigdogg323

There are currently 39 users browsing this forum. (8 members & 31 guests)


bigdogg323
bugs-one
MKD904
sneekyg909
GreenBandit
85 Biarittz
jon94
dink
:wow: i wonder who are the 31 looky looos?????????


----------



## GreenBandit

Theres been ALOT of guests lately.....


----------



## Lownslow302

GreenBandit said:


> Theres been ALOT of guests lately.....


wont see too many register tho the cats i do know that are lurking dont think highly of the format


----------



## sneekyg909

Im on my phone right now....is anyones elses computer trippin mine and others wont let us get on lay it low...


----------



## Lownslow302

someone set off a virus on the site


----------



## RaiderPride

Lownslow302 said:


> someone set off a virus on the site


Lol. Yeah. It's called Facebook.


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's a link to a cool 1:1 car show...

http://www.pbase.com/consoli/2011_street_rod_nationals


----------



## mademan




----------



## GreenBandit

DAMN, I want this!!!!! Where u get the parts?!


----------



## mademan

I cast the tires, the wheels are aoshima, the seats are scaledreams.com turbo and blow off valve are unknown, rear suspension (controll arms ) are modelscientists.com as well as the k20 engine i will be using


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

dammit! finally someone that can cast these tires! how much for a set?


----------



## grimreaper69

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motora...amborghini-crashes-hours-later-220724449.html


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

mademan said:


>


so how much for a set of tires?


----------



## Linc

any computer techs online right now?! im tryin to post pics, but keep getting kicked off the net!! what do i have to do to stop this?


----------



## Lownslow302

getting in the mood for that porsche


----------



## Tonioseven

Ahhh... some of the classics!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Ahhh... some of the classics!! :h5::thumbsup:


yup found this when he used to give a shit about hip hop


----------



## Tonioseven

That looks like a nice model project...


----------



## sandcast

A nice 71-75 Caprice / Impala vert windshield

http://wwwboard.spotlighthobbies.com/index.pl?read=1732656


----------



## godsmacked

godsmack live

http://youtu.be/tpsSfqJfjoo

disturbed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bK4UP0VyWZ8#t=63s


----------



## Tonioseven

sandcast said:


> A nice 71-75 Caprice / Impala vert windshield
> 
> http://wwwboard.spotlighthobbies.com/index.pl?read=1732656


Yeah, Steve's good people. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Would anyone know if they sell a widebod y kit for the new Aston Martin dbs kit? I got it and intend on doing a stance driven mild vip car...


----------



## Lownslow302

nope you can make it with the tamiya putty thats how everyone does it then shave the inner fenders out


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Right..was hoping to not go that route..


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## OFDatTX

Anyone have revell 1953 chrome bezel. Just need one paypal ready!


----------



## Lownslow302

manta manta


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


was watching that shit last night


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao: fucking GM


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: fucking GM


does that badge say chevette?! looks like an over styled smaller camaro!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> does that badge say chevette?! looks like an over styled smaller camaro!:thumbsdown:


chevelle


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Chevelle, chevette...same difference with that hideous car.


----------



## sneekyg909

[h=4]Forum Information and Options[/h] [h=5]Moderators of this Forum[/h] 

*BUD*
*Joe6pt0*
*LunaticMark*
*oneclick*
*Mr Impala*
*Big Rich*
*JasonJ*
*1ofaknd*
*NIMSTER64*
*blueouija*
*ricndaregal*
*TopDogg*
*Brahma Brian*
*61 Impala on 3*
*DRLOWZ*
*Bejeweled_65*
*OGJordan*
*phatras*
*CoupeDTS*
*PLANETGETLOW*
*Skim*
 
[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h] There are currently 28 users browsing this forum. (6 members & 22 guests)


sneekyg909
grimreaper69
Mr.3d69
Lil Brandon
CHR1S619
pancho1969 :uh:


----------



## GreenBandit

Has anyone ever built one of these?


----------



## Lownslow302

i have the bottom one its a nice kit interior sucks ass tho


----------



## grimreaper69

Talk about a RIDICULOUS BIN price for a brush painted car.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1986-Chevy-...657?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab2ac71b9


----------



## GreenBandit

hows the chassie setup?


----------



## Lownslow302

my dad finally finished a car, that thing was sitting next to the house since i was 13 rollcage was done earlier but i sat for a while because my dad ran out of money.


----------



## 1979grandprix

does any one know any good web sites to get model cars from because im trying to get a specific one witch i cant find any where


----------



## unky

Thats looks like Puerto Rico.


Lownslow302 said:


> my dad finally finished a car, that thing was sitting next to the house since i was 13 rollcage was done earlier but i sat for a while because my dad ran out of money.


----------



## Lownslow302

unky said:


> Thats looks like Puerto Rico.


he lives in PR but were originally from the Dominican Republic


----------



## Lownslow302

1979grandprix said:


> does any one know any good web sites to get model cars from because im trying to get a specific one witch i cant find any where


there is no 79GP if thats what youre looking for


----------



## sandcast

I like buying '68-72 mpc Impalas, but seriously......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-MPC-1972-CHEVY-IMPALA-not-caprice-BUILT-UNPAINTED-model-car-VERY-NICE-/280803542646?_trksid=p5197.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26otn%3D8%26po%3DLCA%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5583076594408816392#ht_500wt_949

For that price , I want an unbuilt. $60 tops for that.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:inout:


----------



## grimreaper69

:wow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACkmg3Y64_s


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> :wow:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACkmg3Y64_s


fast forward to 4.50


----------



## 1979grandprix

Lownslow302 said:


> there is no 79GP if thats what youre looking for



 nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## DTAT2

THE FU#K I LIKE THE FU#K I LIKE THE FU#K I LIKE THE FU#K I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Hit up craigslist over the weekend and picked up this desk today for $25. Got the old desk set aside by the window so I have a place to put my paint booth when I get it in April.


----------



## Linc

ive wanted a desk like that forever! but out this way they are few hundred bucks!! nice score!


----------



## grimreaper69

Cheapest one in the stores here is $150, so when I seen this I jumped on it.


----------



## sandcast

Craigslist=Good deals


----------



## OFDatTX

Yea that's a good desk been looking for one just like it!


----------



## Lownslow302

fucking GM and their stupid ass ideas, did i mention it was -3 outside. really hard to work when you cant feel shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> fucking GM and their stupid ass ideas, did i mention it was -3 outside. really hard to work when you cant feel shit :thumbsdown:


i feel your pain bro....i just did one on my wifes blazer about a month ago! just wasn't AS cold


----------



## BODINE

ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET IN TOUCH WITH JIMBO? or heard from him?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## LUXMAN

Anybody know of any 72 impalas for sale ????


----------



## hocknberry

BODINE said:


> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET IN TOUCH WITH JIMBO? or heard from him?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?


i been waiting too, hopefully he'll drop a "whas up"


----------



## MAZDAT

LUXMAN said:


> Anybody know of any 72 impalas for sale ????


I don't have any 72's, at least not right now, but I have some 73's


----------



## LUXMAN

MAZDAT said:


> I don't have any 72's, at least not right now, but I have some 73's


I cant find them anywhere, need one for a replica . . . .how much would a 73 go for just out of curiousity


----------



## MAZDAT

LUXMAN said:


> I cant find them anywhere, need one for a replica . . . .how much would a 73 go for just out of curiousity


Depends on which one you want, I have 2 mint promos, and a built up. I'll take $100 for each of the promos, and $60 for the built up. Plus shipping


----------



## MAZDAT

The red 71 is gone...


----------



## BODINE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250977231439?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## LUXMAN

MAZDAT said:


> The red 71 is gone...


Oh ok cuz its clean , so is that light green one bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If anyone has black or silver stripes that work on the 70 Chevelle SS, non donk version..get at me.. lookin for a set.


----------



## Lownslow302

japan goes hard again by saying, fuck paint
























use the link to see a real hi res shot of the patterns
http://i.imgur.com/AntoA.jpg


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.ebay.com/sch/52068/m.htm...196&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Siim123

That 59 is definetly next level :wow:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Lownslow302

Bumfuck Egypt, Alaska


----------



## Lownslow302

lil side project im planning out


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> lil side project im planning out


Not hating just my opinion but that shit is ugly different but ugly if it had the regular back window I'd roll it


----------



## rollindeep408

And that 59 is fire the japanese setting them selves apart with stuff like that


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> Not hating just my opinion but that shit is ugly different but ugly if it had the regular back window I'd roll it


then it would just be stock:|


----------



## Lil Brandon

The patterns in that 59 are bad!


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> then it would just be stock:|


Lol I hear ya . I just never liked the monte either or the box Chevys seams like too much glass for a smaller body car


----------



## Linc

Lownslow302 said:


> lil side project im planning out


photo shopped! this has a grandnational lower body, and an areo coupe monte top half from the bottom of the glass up!


----------



## Lownslow302

Linc said:


> photo shopped! this has a grandnational lower body, and an areo coupe monte top half from the bottom of the glass up!


no me digas


----------



## just_a-doodz

Lownslow302 said:


> lil side project im planning out





Linc said:


> photo shopped! this has a grandnational lower body, and an areo coupe monte top half from the bottom of the glass up!


Beat me to it.


----------



## Lownslow302

just_a-doodz said:


> Beat me to it.


yall 2 must be rocket scientists :roflmao: 

im surprised you both had to look hard to see it was a PS


----------



## Linc

Lownslow302 said:


> yall 2 must be rocket scientists :roflmao:
> 
> im surprised you both had to look hard to see it was a PS


im sure we all liked you much better when you didnt speak and actully built cool cars and posted pics instead of running you mouth on here. 

I see you cause alot of unnesassary drama around here, and for what!? shits and giggles!? 

alot of good builders have left this site due to people such as yourself running your mouths instead of building cool cars and offering friendly advise and helping others that run into issues.

yup, youve built some cool shit! maybe you should climb down from your high horse, reach down, pull your head from your ass, shut the fuck up, build something cool and stop running your mouth!

its not funny, wanted, nor needed around here! try helping someone out without mocking them, or their builds! or simply shut the fuck up!


----------



## Lownslow302

you rolled that ball long ago, its obvious its a blatant photoshop i made no effort in cleaning it and there no known proof of a Aerocoupe GN, GNX, or Regal not even in scale, which is why im making one.


----------



## richphotos

Seems like everywhere that fool goes, he does the same thing.


----------



## Lil Brandon

X100


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


nice


----------



## OFDatTX

Anyone know of website where I can get protech model parts ??


----------



## mademan




----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> Anyone know of website where I can get protech model parts ??


http://protechmodelparts.com/ not sure if this is what youre looking for


----------



## Lownslow302

mademan said:


>


is it still the same frame and chassie? it looks short like a citation.


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> http://protechmodelparts.com/ not sure if this is what youre looking for


I looked in to that website but he don't accepts paypal. 

Need the .080 braided line that goes to radiator


----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


> I looked in to that website but he don't accepts paypal.
> 
> Need the .080 braided line that goes to radiator


 ah ebay would be the next best bet.


----------



## TINGOS

Lownslow302 said:


> japan goes hard again by saying, fuck paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use the link to see a real hi res shot of the patterns
> http://i.imgur.com/AntoA.jpg[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I saw a 48 fleetline in H-Town like this.All down to the metal.i


----------



## TINGOS

HELL YEAH MY 54 IS COMMIN ALONG,FINALLY.TINGOS WILL BE CRUISING THIS SUMMER.


----------



## TINGOS

I SOLD MY TRIPPLE GOLD D'S & GONNA ROLL SUPREMES THAT MY CUZ SOLD ME.


----------



## TINGOS

THE GUY PAINTING MY BOMB SPRAYED THIS 67.


----------



## TINGOS

ALSO PAINTED THIS LAC.


----------



## TINGOS

51 FLEETLINE FOR SALE.....6,000. RUN IN DRIVES.NEW INTERIOR,HAS ALL THE CHROME,ALL THE WINDOWS.JUST PRIMERED BLACK MIXED WITH CLEAR.HIT ME UP.


----------



## Lownslow302

TINGOS said:


> I SOLD MY TRIPPLE GOLD D'S & GONNA ROLL SUPREMES THAT MY CUZ SOLD ME.


nice i got some suicide supremes in storage i need to get a 4th one, my uncle back in the day managed to separate the face and the rim when he did a burnout with his nova


----------



## TINGOS

GASPER 53









TINGOS54

YEAH LOWNSLOW,SUPREMES COST MORE THAN D'S NOW WEY.RETARDED RIGHT?..11 YEARS AGO.I WENT TO HOUSTON & THE HOMIE GASPER BEAT MY 54.I COULD NEVER GET OVER IT,,SO HOW THEY SAY IF YOU CANT BEAT THEM,JOIN EM.LOL.


----------



## TINGOS

HELL YEAH LRM MENTIONED MY NAME IN THIS ISSUE 11 YEARS AGO.I WAS LIKE DAMN,WTF,AWEREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

THIS IS MY 54 BACK IN 1999 BEFORE IT WAS BABY BLUE


----------



## TINGOS

HERE IS MY GREY 54 BACK IN 04


----------



## just_a-doodz

Lownslow302 said:


> yall 2 must be rocket scientists :roflmao:
> 
> im surprised you both had to look hard to see it was a PS


Longest 5 seconds of my life.


----------



## Lownslow302

TINGOS said:


> YEAH LOWNSLOW,SUPREMES COST MORE THAN D'S NOW WEY.RETARDED RIGHT?..11 YEARS AGO.I WENT TO HOUSTON & THE HOMIE GASPER BEAT MY 54.I COULD NEVER GET OVER IT,,SO HOW THEY SAY IF YOU CANT BEAT THEM,JOIN EM.LOL.


 thes one i got probably are but ive seen them for around 1000 for the set with the spider lugs, the OGs i got are scary as hell to ride on cause these are the old school stamped supremes and ive heard nothing but bad stories about them but then again them cats like my uncle were torturing them doing donuts and burnouts n shit


----------



## TINGOS

Lownslow302 said:


> thes one i got probably are but ive seen them for around 1000 for the set with the spider lugs, the OGs i got are scary as hell to ride on cause these are the old school stamped supremes and ive heard nothing but bad stories about them but then again them cats like my uncle were torturing them doing donuts and burnouts n shit


DONT BE SCARED,THATS WHAT THEY MADE FOR.LOL.YO I WHOLESALE SUPREMES FOR 156.00 EA. 13"14"15"..I BOUGHT MY 13'S FROM MY CUZ WITH TIRES FOR 300.FUCKED UP I SOLD THEM TO HIM IN 06 FOR 700 BRAND NEW.LOL.


----------



## Lownslow302

i still need a 4th one tho, and the way i drive they wouldnt survive. im hoping to run across some GM lug Minilites


----------



## 502Regal

eEE. i CAN'T WAIT TO RIDE EITHER THIS YEAR TINGO.


----------



## Lownslow302

yuuuuup


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## TINGOS

yo does anybody kill zombies online for the ps3 Call of Duty black Opps?If you do friend request me,here is my user name online

( INTERIOR-KING )


----------



## 502Regal

TINGOS said:


> yo does anybody kill zombies online for the ps3 Call of Duty black Opps?If you do friend request me,here is my user name online
> 
> ( INTERIOR-KING )


My homies still do, I'll have to put you of for when I play wit dem. I'm full on modern warfare splitscree survival. All me and my kinfolk do. Your 54 painted yet? WOn't be long I'll be posting pics ridin the fleetwood end of feb/early march. My coupe will either sit a lil longer or be sold when I find the towncar I want. I'm determined I want another lincoln! They'r eso nice and dependable.


----------



## Lownslow302

hes only 6 months in that pic


----------



## dig_derange

54 is gonna be sick Tingos!! You'll be rollin in no time!!


Eso, that's a big dog for 6 months dude! I've had a deposit on a baby german shepherd & will be picking her up in a few weeks. I don't know if I'm prepared for how fast she's gonna grow.. probably like that huh... way faster than the kids


----------



## dig_derange

oh did you guys see that show Rob last night? It's not a great show, but it was kinda cool.. they had Cheech in there chilling at his desk w/ a model propped in front of him like he was working on it.


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> 54 is gonna be sick Tingos!! You'll be rollin in no time!!
> 
> 
> Eso, that's a big dog for 6 months dude! I've had a deposit on a baby german shepherd & will be picking her up in a few weeks. I don't know if I'm prepared for how fast she's gonna grow.. probably like that huh... way faster than the kids


They grow fast when you feed em right 
from 8 weeks to 3 months i fed him blue buffalo
from 3 months to 5 months i had him on natures recipe w vitamins
now hes on nutro max with vitamins till he hits 1


----------



## sinicle

Slowridingmike said:


> My homies still do, I'll have to put you of for when I play wit dem. I'm full on modern warfare splitscree survival. All me and my kinfolk do. Your 54 painted yet? WOn't be long I'll be posting pics ridin the fleetwood end of feb/early march. My coupe will either sit a lil longer or be sold when I find the towncar I want. I'm determined I want another lincoln! They'r eso nice and dependable.


 if youre still looking for a TC, I got a 94 for sale. not sure where you livin at though...


----------



## sinicle




----------



## Hydrohype

I thought this might put a smile on the Eso man.
I will be checkin out Sinicle's truck again, in a few.. Whad up Jackwagon's? pinchi layitlower's?
I'l be back, dont get to comfortable.. much love..
And Big thank's to the L.U.G.K for the love, patient's and support..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hydrohype said:


> I thought this might put a smile on the Eso man.
> I will be checkin out Sinicle's truck again, in a few.. Whad up Jackwagon's? pinchi layitlower's?
> I'l be back, dont get to comfortable.. much love..
> And Big thank's to the L.U.G.K for the love, patient's and support..


lol that's crazy. That's a baby horse Eso got. I'm not tryna get aonther lowrider sinicle, prolly couldn't afford yours anywayz. Spending round 2 g's for a daily to tint, put music and spokes on. I already got a 84 coupe on spokes, and a 93 fleetwood juiced on spokes..


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

I know the price is high, I'm anticipating hagglers. I'll go as low as 3500. I'm jus spoiled cause the last TC low I sold went for 6000! Haha


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


> I know the price is high, I'm anticipating hagglers. I'll go as low as 3500. I'm jus spoiled cause the last TC low I sold went for 6000! Haha


You're a beast. Get it in then! lol 3500 aint half bad at all. Plus you said theres frame work done?


----------



## sinicle

Yeah, I replaced all the rear trailing arms, bridged the rear arches with 8 inch channel iron for chain and coil perches, and wrapped the outsides of the arches with 1/4 plate. And that's just on the rear suspension! Haha!


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


> Yeah, I replaced all the rear trailing arms, bridged the rear arches with 8 inch channel iron for chain and coil perches, and wrapped the outsides of the arches with 1/4 plate. And that's just on the rear suspension! Haha!


Heck yeah. Plus that 1/4 is heavy, shouldn't break this one! I need to do somethign of the similar to my fleetwood. I've never 3'd it but if I put these two italians to the rear I'mma be on 3. Already got 12's and powerballs, coilover with acc.s in the rear. Front end is taken care of already, if I break it I break it. Only way to keep a car from breaking doing 30" is wrap it and I'm not doing that, so i't sjust gonna break one day I guess. lol Weld it back and sell it.


----------



## Siim123

Getting pretty damn cold here, its -30'C here(-22F), they promise it to get -37'C(-35F). 
No snow in christmas and new years eve and now all this shit when its too late.


----------



## Siim123

BTW can anyone post up working front suspension pics of the 64 Impala. Model car of course. I've got 1:1 references but its kinda hard to make in scale, I made the A-arms moving but I cant figure out the easiest way to join the spindle with A-arms while it can handle the movement.


----------



## 408models

PRETTY CRAZY


----------



## darkside customs

408models said:


> PRETTY CRAZY


Orale, the circus let out?? Look like the cars rolled through a Pep Boys.... Seriously though.. That's pretty cool


----------



## COAST2COAST

that shit is tight!!


----------



## dig_derange

COAST2COAST said:


> that shit is tight!!


x2!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

That's dope I wouldn't do all that shit but I still have my two rc drift cars one gas and one electric fun shit but also verry expensive lol


----------



## sneekyg909

dig_derange said:


> oh did you guys see that show Rob last night? It's not a great show, but it was kinda cool.. they had Cheech in there chilling at his desk w/ a model propped in front of him like he was working on it.


----------



## Lownslow302

thats the tijuana taxi


----------



## LUXMAN

59 hardtop forsale painted but complete $30 shipped .pics for serious inquiries


----------



## darkside customs

Where the hell is everyone at these days? I want to make a new video and there ain't nobody on here that I can fuck with no more. Where's undead and Carla? And what happened to that inbred cross eyed fat fuck Hearse???


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Where the hell is everyone at these days? I want to make a new video and there ain't nobody on here that I can fuck with no more. Where's undead and Carla? And what happened to that inbred cross eyed fat fuck Hearse???


everyone is on facebook


----------



## LUXMAN

Wack ! . . .


----------



## darkside customs

thats what I figured lol


----------



## LUXMAN

Hey Darkside . . . Looks like your only 2 hrs away , you ever go to augusta?


----------



## gseeds

darkside customs said:


> thats what I figured lol


darkside your back !! how you doing ? better i hope.


----------



## darkside customs

Gary what's up bro!! Much better now bro. Thanks for asking man. Luxman, I been out that way. I'm in Kennesaw bro. I forgot you moved from L.A. To Augusta. Hit me up bro I'll pm u my number.


----------



## Tonioseven

James and Gary are here; 'bout time good shit started happenin' again.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Is there a model section on Facebook or something?? I was wondering why everyone has been Mia for so long now.


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, Layitlow has a section and there are roughly 800,000 other model pages and groups on there as well. Lol. I'd post a link but I'm at work and can't access facebook on this computer.


----------



## rollindeep408

Fuck facebook ! Lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Lmao!! I feel the same way most of the time.


----------



## Lil Brandon

I say fuck Facebook too. I deleted mine year ago but if there'd that many modlers and good shit on there than I might get another one. Is it worth it ?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I don't get into Facebook much only to tend with the family I got in other states,talk to new friends/girls I meet in public,although my girlfriend loves to keep it for both of us.This is where I talk models!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Thanks for the input.... Any one else ?


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lil Brandon said:


> Thanks for the input.... Any one else ?


Screw facebook. We REALITY ridahs. Just post pics and catch ideas off here. Not much out there that isn't here already or just gets here a lil late. lol


----------



## pancho1969

I don't like the way facebook pages are set up but there is a whole lot more builders on there. I would atleast check out the model pages. 

Here's the link to the layitlow page 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/198298683540408/323947820975493/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## ricezart

Thanks pancho, Theres some nice builds in there, not a big facebook fan but I like the common interest in the hobby


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> 59 hardtop forsale painted but complete $30 shipped .pics for serious inquiries


I painted it and just lost interest complete kit easy to strip make an offer . . .


----------



## darkside customs

I wasn't too thrilled with the way Facebook is,but that's where all the builders have gone. If we all build and knockoff the bs and bashing of others and their skills this site could come back around again like back in the day...


----------



## Tonioseven

I fucks with facebook because I have access to builders all over the world since I build all types of stuff. They might put me on some new shit I didn't know about. I go wherever the builders are.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> I fucks with facebook because I have access to builders all over the world since I build all types of stuff. They might put me on some new shit I didn't know about. I go wherever the builders are.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I agree tonio.. I've met quite afew guys on there I wouldn't have otherwise, and glad I did.


----------



## darkside customs

R.I.P. whitney houston


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> I wasn't too thrilled with the way Facebook is,but that's where all the builders have gone. If we all build and knockoff the bs and bashing of others and their skills this site could come back around again like back in the day...


Real talk James ! I don't see why so many people cry about sales threads its been seperated except for fools who cant read or just plain choose not to give a fuck .bullshit it everywhere you go even shows or going to the store .... Some people just like to cry one day Facebook will get old and people will move on from there and hate on it too . look at myspace !!! Hahaha


----------



## rollindeep408

Lowridingmike said:


> Screw facebook. We REALITY ridahs. Just post pics and catch ideas off here. Not much out there that isn't here already or just gets here a lil late. lol


Xmothafuckin2 at least here people are riders and builders and can relate facebook got alot of people who don't understand why we do what we do they think we messing with toys! truth is they mad cause they can't get down like we all do .


----------



## Tonioseven

Again I say it: I ain't goin' nowhere for the forseeable future; I just like to keep tabs on what else is goin' on in the hobby  Hell, I'm a mod on another forum and I hardly ever go there anymore. :ugh:


----------



## LUXMAN

LAYITLOW TIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF !!!! 


Lmao sumbody had to say it . . . .


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

i check in DAILY! i just cant get with the FB thing?! i drop in once a while, but i started with LIL.....i'll stay with LIL! home to the real riders!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

darkside customs said:


> I wasn't too thrilled with the way Facebook is,but that's where all the builders have gone. If we all build and knockoff the bs and bashing of others and their skills this site could come back around again like back in the day...


The problem is most of these cats around here anymore can not take constructive cridesisum <~~~ spelling 

Like mini use to say, " if it looks like shit,smells like shit and feels like shit" it most likely is shit! 

In order for people to better themselves in this hobby, they need to be told about what's terrible to look at and what to do to better it......... Most can not take that and fly off the handle! Get pissed and run and tell mom what he said! 

Fuck that......... If it looks like shit......... It looks like shit........ Time to man up and either better your skills......... Or stay on the porch.......... Because some of these big dawgs around here bite! 

This is the sole reason most if not all the REAL builders left.......... To much crying, and to much garbage hurting their eyes lol 

That's just my .02 really!


----------



## Tonioseven

[email protected] said:


> The problem is most of these cats around here anymore can not take constructive cridesisum <~~~ spelling
> 
> Like mini use to say, " if it looks like shit,smells like shit and feels like shit" it most likely is shit!
> 
> In order for people to better themselves in this hobby, they need to be told about what's terrible to look at and what to do to better it......... Most can not take that and fly off the handle! Get pissed and run and tell mom what he said!
> 
> Fuck that......... If it looks like shit......... It looks like shit........ Time to man up and either better your skills......... Or stay on the porch.......... Because some of these big dawgs around here bite!
> 
> This is the sole reason most if not all the REAL builders left.......... To much crying, and to much garbage hurting their eyes lol
> 
> That's just my .02 really!


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Tonioseven said:


> :werd::thumbsup:


I knew you would hit the "like" button lol


----------



## Tonioseven

You already know! Oh yeah, dude was full of shit about those wheels but I'll come up on a set for you somehow.


----------



## [email protected]

I think I found a set for my hatch back, let me dig up a pic real quick and ill post.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

Same ones that are on this work.in.progress. lol


----------



## hocknberry

too much crying....too much shit talk...stupid usless theads......our MOD went MIA.....then ESO....of all shit talkers...starts one of the best threads to date....IMO starts bringing the groupe around! 2 of the biggest questions flyin around....where's a cutty..whers's a big body!? NOW WE GOT A CUTTY THREAD GOIN .......LETS KEEP ON THE GRIND!!!!! we got good shit goin on here guys~~lets keep rollin! i took a time out today after puttin in 43 hours in 3 days to grind on some G body goodies! i snapped up some flicks...lemme hit photobucket!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

[email protected] said:


> The problem is most of these cats around here anymore can not take constructive cridesisum <~~~ spelling
> 
> Like mini use to say, " if it looks like shit,smells like shit and feels like shit" it most likely is shit!
> 
> In order for people to better themselves in this hobby, they need to be told about what's terrible to look at and what to do to better it......... Most can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not take that and fly off the handle! Get pissed and run and tell mom what he said!
> 
> Fuck that......... If it looks like shit......... It looks like shit........ Time to man up and either better your skills......... Or stay on the porch.......... Because some of these big dawgs around here bite!
> 
> This is the sole reason most if not all the REAL builders left.......... To
> 
> much crying, and to much garbage hurting their eyes lol
> 
> That's just my .02 really!



I feel you jeff and you know that.... I'm just saying too many people weather it's and I quote real big dawg builders.or newbs,ain't posting cause they ain't doing shit! And I'm straight calling whoever they are out on that cause I know hella muhfuckas still check this site .Wich is funny if you hate it so much why you looking being ghost just saying no hate I got love for a lot of dudes that don't post anymore but I don't think they built much either and if anyone did prove me wrong and post one pic of a recent build from a few of you to prove me wrong I'll be watching not ninja btw either


----------



## rollindeep408

Oh and just saying I ain't built shit for a long min. Either . But I been back at it


----------



## [email protected]

I posted lol, I'm tryin to get it rollin!


----------



## rollindeep408

[email protected] said:


> I posted lol, I'm tryin to get it rollin!


I saw that .... That's on point !


----------



## [email protected]

rollindeep408 said:


> I saw that .... That's on point !


Thank you sir............ With me bustin my balls 50-60+ a week throwing block for brick layers, family, I'm tryin sooooo hard to hit the bench every night I come home from work at 5am. 

But for the most part, I'm soo fuckin beat and all I wanna do is see my little one off to daycare every day and sleep........ So finding a rythum is real hard for me, but do belive I'm tryin real hard!


----------



## rollindeep408

[email protected] said:


> Thank you sir............ With me bustin my balls 50-60+ a week throwing block for brick layers, family, I'm tryin sooooo hard to hit the bench every night I come home from work at 5am.
> 
> But for the most part, I'm soo fuckin beat and all I wanna do is see my little one off to daycare every day and sleep........ So finding a rythum is real hard for me, but do belive I'm tryin real hard!


That's crazy . Easy to loose time on trying to build cause that takes time from something either well needed sleep or family it ain't easy bro I been loosing too much sleep lol But I'ma keep building till I'm burned out lol


----------



## [email protected]

Sometimes I burn myself out tryin to just find time to build lol


----------



## rollindeep408

[email protected] said:


> Sometimes I burn myself out tryin to just find time to build lol


I been up for weeks till 2 am or worse trying to have something new for Nnl now I'm burnt but it was worth it


----------



## [email protected]

That's all that counts big dawg.


----------



## Tonioseven

Family first.  I just happen to live down here where I have no friends to kick it with so after family time, I have a little bit left over for myself. I steal 30 minutes here and there just to get my fix.


----------



## grimreaper69

I try my hardest to get some shit done, but ADD kicks in. Not to mention I can't spray anything til spring (or til I get a booth). I do get some little shit done though like engines and interiors. Bout to breakout a couple more tomorrow. By the time spring gets here I should have 10-15 bodies to spray. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'm obviously still kicking it around here.. my 1:1 shop has 3 guys building models every weekend. I'm doing up a mini, patricks doin his dads replica build and kelvin is doin up his gsx drag car... It's 20 degrees here, shop has no heat other than a 120 electric heater and a propane tank...cold don't stop the hack shack from building or painting period. We always throw down.
Jeff I can't believe those are the same set that's under my mini.. they are some badass wheels.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> Family first.  I just happen to live down here where I have no friends to kick it with so after family time, I have a little bit left over for myself. I steal 30 minutes here and there just to get my fix.


X2 I know the feeling


----------



## LUXMAN

Some real talk up in here dude I havent been buildin but I been dying to. Betwe my 2kids, graveyard shift and this cast on my arm I cabt build shit lately but im still on here everyday checkin stuff out and givin props to those who are buildin . . .


----------



## LUXMAN

I tell ya one thing thats discouraging is these fools who back out of deals , I got this replica regal sittin here dude wanted built and then he dosent call me back or answer for a month now the $80 I have invested is in a box just sitting . . . .wtf!!!


----------



## darkside customs

LUXMAN said:


> I tell ya one thing thats discouraging is these fools who back out of deals , I got this replica regal sittin here dude wanted built and then he dosent call me back or answer for a month now the $80 I have invested is in a box just sitting . . . .wtf!!!


That's some bullshit. I'd be pissed too...


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> I tell ya one thing thats discouraging is these fools who back out of deals , I got this replica regal sittin here dude wanted built and then he dosent call me back or answer for a month now the $80 I have invested is in a box just sitting . . . .wtf!!!


side note......i got the SS decals ready when you are bro!


----------



## Lownslow302

i seriously have a strong disdain for this color combo these pics are a few years old to this day have not used this color combination. blue and white impalas is about as generic of a color combination in lowriding as pep boy wings on ricers. i ripped the motor and put it on a 58 impala.


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, you should've at least took the wheels off!:dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Damn, you should've at least took the wheels off!:dunno:


blah its just plastic


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I think thats what I did with my first "build" no that ain't it I put behind the back tire of my pops' truck,waited for him to pull out to go to work....


----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I think thats what I did with my first "build" no that ain't it I put behind the back tire of my pops' truck,waited for him to pull out to go to work....


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> i seriously have a strong disdain for this color combo these pics are a few years old to this day have not used this color combination. blue and white impalas is about as generic of a color combination in lowriding as pep boy wings on ricers. i ripped the motor and put it on a 58 impala.


That hate is strong in this one lol can I have the plaque ? Hahaha


----------



## chevyman1962

hocknberry said:


> i check in DAILY! i just cant get with the FB thing?! i drop in once a while, but i started with LIL.....i'll stay with LIL! home to the real riders!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

hocknberry said:


> side note......i got the SS decals ready when you are bro!


Good God man I actually forgot , im glad you reminded me . . . Sleep deprivation is a mutha !


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> That hate is strong in this one lol can I have the plaque ? Hahaha


 its all in the garbage, except the engine


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> its all in the garbage, except the engine


I was j/p anyway man


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> Good God man I actually forgot , im glad you reminded me . . . Sleep deprivation is a mutha !


LOL....send me your addy!


----------



## darkside customs

Whitney's last words.... Calgon take me away!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

That 64 looks mo better that way.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## base905

Lownslow302 said:


>




:420::420::werd:uffin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hobby Lobby has 40 percent off coupon on any one thing till Saturday


----------



## GreenBandit

Does anyone have a long bed chevy pickup promo? with a topper? i gotta caddy eldorado promo for trade....


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> i seriously have a strong disdain for this color combo these pics are a few years old to this day have not used this color combination. blue and white impalas is about as generic of a color combination in lowriding as pep boy wings on ricers. i ripped the motor and put it on a 58 impala.


It's still my favorite combo tho  Gonna build me a 1:1 in this combo one day


----------



## Tonioseven

Don't park it near Eso!! :twak::guns::machinegun::burn::rofl:


----------



## gseeds

siim top looks great !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Don't park it near Eso!! :twak::guns::machinegun::burn::rofl:


:roflmao: smashi smashi


----------



## Siim123

gseeds said:


> siim top looks great !!:thumbsup:


I sold it, didnt like it  Got a new body so I'm gonna try something different


----------



## sinicle

I seen this guy at Wally world today. I asked him where he found a convertible he said "they don't make'em. This top came off a Rolls Royce!" I said "you sure it wasn't an 85 LeBarron?"


----------



## Tonioseven

Could be nice if it's done right.


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> I seen this guy at Wally world today. I asked him where he found a convertible he said "they don't make'em. This top came off a Rolls Royce!" I said "you sure it wasn't an 85 LeBarron?"


thats no rolls royce top what a fucking dumb ass i wouldve straight up laughed at his face for it a rolls royce vert top is long as hell. its probably a modified lebaron top like you said but looks like ass without quarter glass


----------



## darkside customs

Why u guys pickin on my grampy for?:twak: he's just tryin to sell his car.... :roflmao:Lookin like it came of an ugly ass dodge aries


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Why u guys pickin on my grampy for?:twak: he's just tryin to sell his car.... :roflmao:Lookin like it came of an ugly ass dodge aries


this ***** said aries:roflmao:, havent seen one of those on the road in a long time saw a omni earlier this year i had to do a double take cause i couldnt believe it was still in one piece


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: I just remember the car from planes , trains, and automobiles


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl mao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl mao::roflmao::roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ricezart

This rat bastard makes this look easy, I guess it is if you have the right stencil...


----------



## rollindeep408

It's got og 72 spoke zenith hub caps too don't hate lol


----------



## Lownslow302

ricezart said:


> This rat bastard makes this look easy, I guess it is if you have the right stencil...


he definetly cut that stencil, thats fucking sick as hell too


----------



## Lownslow302

that dehydrator was the best 10 bucks i ever spent dried urethane in a hour


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Told ya man.


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> It's got og 72 spoke zenith hub caps too don't hate lol


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> that dehydrator was the best 10 bucks i ever spent dried urethane in a hour


2k urethane in one hour ? Damn I'm gonna have to get my ass one


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> 2k urethane in one hour ? Damn I'm gonna have to get my ass one


 i use something else but i was cutting and buffing in a hour, one car went doa tho i wasnt paying attention but i didnt clear it with a barrier


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl mao::roflmao::roflmao:


I fucking love that soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Just saw this on TV.........This is kool.


----------



## Tonioseven

Shit was cool; he probably would've had a better landing had he not closed his eyes. Cool video. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

can someone do a quick photoshop for me?


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Shit was cool; he probably would've had a better landing had he not closed his eyes. Cool video. :thumbsup:


x2.


----------



## Lownslow302

500$ on wheel bearings i need to get me a miata or a old school sports car dont think trucks were built for my style of driving


----------



## richphotos

Lownslow302 said:


> 500$ on wheel bearings i need to get me a miata or a old school sports car dont think trucks were built for my style of driving


What, do you think a truck is a sports car? if you do, Then you deserve to be paying money all the time on parts. 
And LMAO at a Miata..


----------



## Lownslow302

richphotos said:


> What, do you think a truck is a sports car? if you do, Then you deserve to be paying money all the time on parts.
> And LMAO at a Miata..


i drive it like its stolen the problem is GM made it, nothing wrong with a miata if shit breaks its a easy cheap fix. my truck uses the same wheel bearings as a vette/camaro which = shit


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> *i drive it like its stolen *the problem is GM made it, nothing wrong with a miata if shit breaks its a easy cheap fix. my truck uses the same wheel bearings as a vette/camaro which = shit


I think the problem lies there. 
No car is made to last if its treated like a piece of shit.


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> I think the problem lies there.
> No car is made to last if its treated like a piece of shit.


then Chevrolet lied when it said its tough like a rock, i really think they meant sits like a rock till the owner can afford the parts


----------



## richphotos

Lownslow302 said:


> then Chevrolet lied when it said its tough like a rock, i really think they meant sits like a rock till the owner can afford the parts


I swear, you get more and more dumb every time you post. GM makes good cars, Daily is a 1993 GMC jimmy s15, Extremely reliable, and can take a beating. But, if you go and treat a car like shit, it will turn to shit. Drive a miata like its stolen, and enjoy looking extremely fruity while doing it.


----------



## Lownslow302

richphotos said:


> I swear, you get more and more dumb every time you post. GM makes good cars, Daily is a 1993 GMC jimmy s15, Extremely reliable, and can take a beating. But, if you go and treat a car like shit, it will turn to shit. Drive a miata like its stolen, and enjoy looking extremely fruity while doing it.


did the same shit with a 88 ford ranger and hardly had as many breakdowns if anything a fender was the most expensive fix. i keep my truck running right its the shitty components in the suspension that fail hub assemblies on 2wd trucks its the stupidest gm move.


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> then Chevrolet lied when it said its tough like a rock, i really think they meant sits like a rock till the owner can afford the parts


Wasnt that like a rock thing about Silverados? These should be quite tough ones. 

And arent you driving a trailblazer or something like that?  There are wayyyy better GM's out there. 
LOL I know dudes here that only drive decent GM's because every part is so cheap, and we live at the other side of the planet, think about the shipping costs, that means you guys should get em 2x cheaper. While they have a secondary cars like new Audis or any other euro/jap cars that constantly break down and make you pay twice as much.


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> Wasnt that like a rock thing about Silverados? These should be quite tough ones.
> 
> And arent you driving a trailblazer or something like that?  There are wayyyy better GM's out there.
> LOL I know dudes here that only drive decent GM's because every part is so cheap, and we live at the other side of the planet, think about the shipping costs, that means you guys should get em 2x cheaper. While they have a secondary cars like new Audis or any other euro/jap cars that constantly break down and make you pay twice as much.


what i need is a highrider and do a case swap.
if its gonna bust hub assemblies all the fucking time might as well be a 4wd









i got a 2wd on the need that i wouldnt need babysitting when it snows or rains out plus the weight of the 4wd set up would kill the mileage considering you might use it once the whole year. we had a silverado as a delivery truck after i started working there it lasted a year before i convinced them into getting a ford they had it for a while before they switched to the hi top dodge vans.


out of all the sports cars i looked at mx5s are the safest choice you can have a road track car and still be legal, everything else i looked at was a bust in terms of longevity.


----------



## ricezart

Had to do a double take to make sure these where models, his photography makes them look real, gives me ideas...


----------



## halfasskustoms

I only liked the ratrods. That guy didn't even care about all the cars he was blocking on that lil tinny road by taking those pics.


----------



## Lownslow302

thats bad ass @ 1:50 he built the hotwheel car in 25th scale


----------



## Lownslow302

god dammit missed out on a 780 Bertone again:thumbsdown:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Just preordered the upcoming Twisted Metal for PS3.I can't wait already got the strategy guide,and it gives me ideas for what to do with a resin Divco Milk Truck,and the chopper in the MPC Monte Carlo!


----------



## darkside customs

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just preordered the upcoming Twisted Metal for PS3.I can't wait already got the strategy guide,and it gives me ideas for what to do with a resin Divco Milk Truck,and the chopper in the MPC Monte Carlo!


Oh he'll yea....


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> what i need is a highrider and do a case swap.
> if its gonna bust hub assemblies all the fucking time might as well be a 4wd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a 2wd on the need that i wouldnt need babysitting when it snows or rains out plus the weight of the 4wd set up would kill the mileage considering you might use it once the whole year. we had a silverado as a delivery truck after i started working there it lasted a year before i convinced them into getting a ford they had it for a while before they switched to the hi top dodge vans.
> 
> 
> out of all the sports cars i looked at mx5s are the safest choice you can have a road track car and still be legal, everything else i looked at was a bust in terms of longevity.


why the fender flares and 4x4 wheels on a 2 wheel?! the only reason for a 2 wheel is to lay it out IMO?! this was the one you had the green design all over right?!........side note...any up dates on the cutty?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> why the fender flares and 4x4 wheels on a 2 wheel?! the only reason for a 2 wheel is to lay it out IMO?! this was the one you had the green design all over right?!........side note...any up dates on the cutty?!


the cutty is at a friends house hes gonna scan it into a 3d model. i have a 2wd, i upgraded the bushings and some of the hardware but the crappy hub assembly still exists basically the weakest point in the suspension when it comes to cornering. had graphics theyve been off the truck 2 years now. i go a 2wd cause theyre more fun to drive when its snowing or when its wet out ive been looking around for something with a higher fun factor ive driven my homies miata around and its a fun car especially when its wet out you can feel all 4 corners of the car once you take the power steering and power brakes out only other car that comes close is a E28 but those cost a grip to fix and maintain.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

I hate to put people on blast but sellers beware, I started a transaction with - Thomas L-bee Labanon - jan 15th. I have been told the money order has been sent twice now. I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt and just simply asked for him to send me a pic of the stub off the money order. now i get no response at all. seller beware dont believe the checks in the mail.


----------



## mademan

theres a guy or two on facebook in the model swap section having the same problem with him.. I dealt with him a couple years back and all was good, so idk


----------



## OFDatTX

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just preordered the upcoming Twisted Metal for PS3.I can't wait already got the strategy guide,and it gives me ideas for what to do with a resin Divco Milk Truck,and the chopper in the MPC Monte Carlo!


LMAO!! U preorder it?! ITS BEEN OUT SINCE THE 14! lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The EB at the mall didn't have any in stock yet so I paid them and they're going to call when get them.


----------



## OFDatTX

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The EB at the mall didn't have any in stock yet so I paid them and they're going to call when get them.


U could got it at other store bro.


----------



## darkside customs

OFDatTX said:


> U could got it at other store bro.


 gonna get mine on Tuesday.


----------



## darkside customs

You know something.... I hate those fuckin Geico commercials.... I wish someone would just step on that fuckin lizard already....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

What about the lil piggy that goes weeeeeeeeeeee thru the entire commercial...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I think insurance commercials try too hard to be funny although I would bang that progressive chick...


----------



## darkside customs

I'd fuck Flo too..... That piggy is just as annoying. But not as annoying as that fuckinglizard. And the Allstate commercials are. Real annoying....


----------



## sinicle

SlammdSonoma said:


> What about the lil piggy that goes weeeeeeeeeeee thru the entire commercial...


that's my wife's all time favorite commercial ever....:facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Just picked Twisted Metal up and playing now,can't wait to kill my nephew online!The only thing that sucks is that you have to unlock most of the cars,I really wanted Shadow!Yeah I could have checked other stores,but I live 5 minutes from the mall and I got friends that work at EB.Too lazy to drive all over town.I don't get into games as much as I used to,that's why I have really no clue whats out! Up till now I was playing Shadows of The Damned while waiting for paint to dry on my models.


----------



## Tonioseven

*I HATE hinging because I SUCK (no ****) at it!!!* :banghead::around:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Aww cmon man..its not that hard.


----------



## Siim123

Tonioseven said:


> *I HATE hinging because I SUCK (no ****) at it!!!* :banghead::around:


I know what you feel!!!!!!!!!! Only things in the world of modeling I cant do is the hinging and all sorts of LED lighting.:guns:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> *I HATE hinging because I SUCK (no ****) at it!!!* :banghead::around:


im just lazy lol


----------



## Tonioseven

SlammdSonoma said:


> Aww cmon man..its not that hard.


We all have shit we struggle with in the hobby; this happens to be mine. I'm workin' on it but it is what it is.


----------



## darkside customs

I wanna fuck Flo from progressive


----------



## darkside customs

I would not believe how my pussy sweated just
smelling her cunt. When she pressed her pussy
against my mouth I probed the depths of her barrel
while she smashed her clit against my nose . She
virtually spread her labia over my face like a gas
mask. The only way I could catch a breath was when
she rocked forward enough that my mouth was free.
I would catch a breath and then she would press her
asshole against my mouth.


----------



## Tonioseven

WTF?! Lmao!!!


----------



## sinicle

darkside....you're a creep. plus it's a little odd that ANYTHING makes your pussy sweat...:barf:

Tonio, have you ever tried other methods of hinging? try some barndoor style hinges to change things up. when I get stuck on shit, I try other methods of doing basically the same thing. you never know, you might come up with a new way that is easier for you than the traditional means...:dunno:


----------



## gseeds

darkside customs said:


> I would not believe how my pussy sweated just
> smelling her cunt. When she pressed her pussy
> against my mouth I probed the depths of her barrel
> while she smashed her clit against my nose . She
> virtually spread her labia over my face like a gas
> mask. The only way I could catch a breath was when
> she rocked forward enough that my mouth was free.
> I would catch a breath and then she would press her
> asshole against my mouth.


----------



## rollindeep408

Looks lime James been in offtopic


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> im just lazy lol


X2 lol


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


> darkside....you're a creep. plus it's a little odd that ANYTHING makes your pussy sweat...:barf:
> 
> Tonio, have you ever tried other methods of hinging? try some barndoor style hinges to change things up. when I get stuck on shit, I try other methods of doing basically the same thing. you never know, you might come up with a new way that is easier for you than the traditional means...:dunno:


 Thanks Doug; I've tried the paper clip method but I think I get better results with regular hard line. My main problem is not spending enough time trying to get it right. I have a few projects with the trunks cut open so I'll concentrate on those and see where I end up. I eventually want to move up to doors but then I'll also need to work on jambs. I'll get there eventually. Thanks for the pep talk! :h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'm laughing the fuck out over here.... Damnit James.


----------



## darkside customs

Lmmfao.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sorry I got him started lmmfao!!


----------



## darkside customs

State Farm is now in the lead with the dumbest shit..... I'm sorry, but Jerry is a fucktard. This ***** can't drive and can't park. How does one end up running their car up a telephone pole or crash through the side of their house? So congratulations Jerry.... You've helped prove to the world that Asian women are safer drivers than you.


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> State Farm is now in the lead with the dumbest shit..... I'm sorry, but Jerry is a fucktard. This ***** can't drive and can't park. How does one end up running their car up a telephone pole or crash through the side of their house? So congratulations Jerry.... You've helped prove to the world that Asian women are safer drivers than you.


i know someone like that lol its worse now that she has a suburban 2 months in its been in 7 accidents lol


----------



## darkside customs

SMH..... Hell no.... Lmao


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

this is so my little brother :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ricezart

check this shit out


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ricezart said:


> check this shit out


i still got that DVD somewhere.... got 'Lemonlaid' as the cover car....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

[h=6]Please 'like' my post on the Revell USA facebook page!!! Lets push for a 68 Impala kit!!![/h]


----------



## Woods

:thumbsup:


rollinoldskoo said:


> *Please 'like' my post on the Revell USA facebook page!!! Lets push for a 68 Impala kit!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323

rollinoldskoo said:


> *Please 'like' my post on the Revell USA facebook page!!! Lets push for a 68 Impala kit!!!*


:facepalm: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

rollinoldskoo said:


> [h=6]Please 'like' my post on the Revell USA facebook page!!! Lets push for a 68 Impala kit!!![/h]


Maybe Revell will give us what we want... Wouldn't hold my breath though...


----------



## 408models

any one tried that new BUDLIGHT PLATINUM??


----------



## Tonioseven

Naw, is it any good?


----------



## 408models

not sure, haven't tried it either, wondering if anyones else has


----------



## Tonioseven

I'll look for it tomorrow, gonna get blasted on Saturday for my birthday. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

I prefer corona and Malibu


----------



## Lownslow302

love it when a asshole cant syphon gas out of my truck and steals the gas cap yeah that taught me a lesson, dumbass


----------



## Tonioseven

darkside customs said:


> I prefer corona and Malibu


----------



## darkside customs

Yup and that shit make you lean and swerve


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> love it when a asshole cant syphon gas out of my truck and steals the gas cap yeah that taught me a lesson, dumbass


LOL..yah WHAT A DUMBASS!!! '98+ you cant syphon gas outta the tank, there is this plastic ball in the top of the tank to stop that...i found that out rippin the hoses and shit out tryin to drop a tank to do a fuel pump! LOL, i hate this fuckin blazer!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> LOL..yah WHAT A DUMBASS!!! '98+ you cant syphon gas outta the tank, there is this plastic ball in the top of the tank to stop that...i found that out rippin the hoses and shit out tryin to drop a tank to do a fuel pump! LOL, i hate this fuckin blazer!!


lol, i got the same blazer then if i loose 2 pumps in the same year again im fucking switching to a fuel cell and doing a drop in from the rear.


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> LOL..yah WHAT A DUMBASS!!! '98+ you cant syphon gas outta the tank, there is this plastic ball in the top of the tank to stop that...i found that out rippin the hoses and shit out tryin to drop a tank to do a fuel pump! LOL, i hate this fuckin blazer!!


Icouldn't even syphon gas outta my 94 Dime. Tried when I changed the fuel pump. Got the hose in about 2 inches, wouldn't go any further. That's when I decided to just cut open the bed.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Budlight Platium Yhea. It's pretty good. Thing is, it will put you on your ass also gave me the biggest headache the next day.


----------



## Siim123

darkside customs said:


> I prefer corona and Malibu


One of my favorite beers, it costs quite a lot tho compared to good old Estonian beers since its imported 









































Corona is only for enjoying a good beer taste, if you wanna get drunk then good old Estonian beer will do  Or some pure russian vodka!


----------



## grimreaper69

Since I'm not getting any answers in the FAQ thread, I'll ask here.

I know the 350 in the C1500 stepside Chevy is a small block, but the valve covers in the MCG SBC dress up kit are a little small. Will the BBC kit be better for it??


----------



## halfasskustoms

OH he'll yha I love those Coronas in the back seat.


----------



## Lownslow302

Juiced Porsche Carrera S on top of that. mixed feelings about the it being a Carrera S with a now fucked up suspension but it looks good layed out like that


----------



## sinicle

Siim123 said:


> One of my favorite beers, it costs quite a lot tho compared to good old Estonian beers since its imported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corona is only for enjoying a good beer taste, if you wanna get drunk then good old Estonian beer will do  Or some pure russian vodka!


where did you get the six pack?!? did you make it?


----------



## ricezart

:wave: What's up sin...coronas are tight homie


----------



## Lownslow302

PCR Miata


----------



## Tonioseven

Hydro's doin' the political thing...


----------



## Siim123

sinicle said:


> where did you get the six pack?!? did you make it?


Printed out the case on the paper, and scratchbuilt the bottles from clear parts three and painted it with clear yellow/gold to imitate beer.


----------



## sinicle

Siim123 said:


> Printed out the case on the paper, and scratchbuilt the bottles from clear parts three and painted it with clear yellow/gold to imitate beer.


They came out fantastic! Looks great!


----------



## Siim123

Thanks man


----------



## darkside customs

Eharmony listing: mature young female who is sweet, caring, intelligent, and honest. Not materialistic seeking my soulmate.

Now let's translate what she really means.
High strung female who likes to take it in the ass multiple times with multiple partners. Johnny, if you buy me Honda Ill pretend to love you while I'm getting rammed with a strap on by your truck driving sister behind your back. I will steal from your mother so I can score on some meth......

Yet another random Wonderbread moment


----------



## grimreaper69

grimreaper69 said:


> Since I'm not getting any answers in the FAQ thread, I'll ask here.
> 
> I know the 350 in the C1500 stepside Chevy is a small block, but the valve covers in the MCG SBC dress up kit are a little small. Will the BBC kit be better for it??


Anyone?


----------



## Tonioseven

I wish I could help you out with this one but I have no clue.


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> Juiced Porsche Carrera S on top of that. mixed feelings about the it being a Carrera S with a now fucked up suspension but it looks good layed out like that


thats bad ass!!


----------



## hocknberry

There are currently 28 users browsing this forum. (3 members & 25 guests)
NINJAS IN FULL SWING TONIGHT!


----------



## rollindeep408

hocknberry said:


> thats bad ass!!


Looks sick as fuck layed out but I wouldn't want to be doing a Hundo in that shit and acidently bump a switch don't wanna know that outcome


----------



## Bogyoke

*1/25 six pack*



Siim123 said:


> Printed out the case on the paper, and scratch built the bottles from clear parts three and painted it with clear yellow/gold to imitate beer.


very resourceful. :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

Tonioseven said:


>



you have know idea the trouble that caused me...lol put it this way, its on my banned list:burn:....O what a night, NEVER AGAIN ......LOL (some taste shit though)


----------



## darkside customs

regalistic said:


> you have know idea the trouble that caused me...lol put it this way, its on my banned list:burn:....O what a night, NEVER AGAIN ......LOL (some taste shit though)


 I could drink the hell outta those, but the E&J is what gets my ass in trouble....


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


> Hydro's doin' the political thing...


Pinche hydro hype... No fuckin audio.... I lmao at the comments on YouTube though


----------



## Tonioseven

"That ain't no lowrider!!!" Lmao!!


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs

:fool2:


----------



## darkside customs

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apMyjOAacyA&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao: truck went all dukes of hazard off that bitch


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: truck went all dukes of hazard off that bitch


They said they couldnt find all the (driver) body parts, it was a mess.


----------



## Lownslow302

made cookies with a mothafuckin waffle iron


----------



## ricezart

Lownslow302 said:


> made cookies with a mothafuckin waffle iron


I'll Eat That Shit!!! :420:


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## halfasskustoms

Chech this shit out......some crazy ass shit in here

http://thecomensality.com/avasay/amazing-albert-tapper-torney/feed


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's badass.


----------



## Lownslow302

SlammdSonoma said:


> That's badass.


ive been eyeballing miatas for a while now. last summer saw one killing the track in autocross also see some running around the summer i asked one dude about his and he said the driving experience is a no bullshit feel his was bare bones no abs, power steering, or power brakes.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sweet.


----------



## Lownslow302

SlammdSonoma said:


> Sweet.


 i really want a MG but know those cars dont like being used as dailys


----------



## nalem

betoscustoms said:


>



COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> "That ain't no lowrider!!!" Lmao!!


I know, I seen that shit! reminds me of Jay and Silent Bob. I've rolled in that ranfla, she's as lowrider as it gets!


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody know if this is the rite frisket paper to use?http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=175206


----------



## gseeds

pancho1969 said:


> Anybody know if this is the rite frisket paper to use?http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=175206


thats pretty good stuff for airbrushing, are you planning to use it on model cars ? or just for airbrushing ?


----------



## OFDatTX

pancho1969 said:


> Anybody know if this is the rite frisket paper to use?http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=175206


Get the clear one is better 
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=174933


----------



## gseeds

OFDatTX said:


> Get the clear one is better
> http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=174933


X2,yes the the clear is better.


----------



## pancho1969

Gary for models . I have the clear one but it didn't work rite for me. I tried cutting some flames out and when I put it on the car I couldn't see the mask  haha. I thought it was gonna look like paper not a film


----------



## OFDatTX

pancho1969 said:


> Gary for models . I have the clear one but it didn't work rite for me. I tried cutting some flames out and when I put it on the car I couldn't see the mask  haha. I thought it was gonna look like paper not a film


what about if u sharpie the edges of frisket paper before applying it :dunno:


----------



## sinicle

Did a seat for some really nice folks from Family First CC. 








I'm also doing another identical one for them, but instead of button tuck, it's gonna have blue tint mirror tile top and bottom


----------



## gseeds

sinicle said:


> Did a seat for some really nice folks from Family First CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also doing another identical one for them, but instead of button tuck, it's gonna have blue tint mirror tile top and bottom


seat looks great brother !!


----------



## gseeds

pancho1969 said:


> Gary for models . I have the clear one but it didn't work rite for me. I tried cutting some flames out and when I put it on the car I couldn't see the mask  haha. I thought it was gonna look like paper not a film


have you tried useing bare metal foil ? heres a how too i did awhile back.
i tried to paste a link but some reason it wouldnt let me so ill bump it up for you.


----------



## pancho1969

OFDatTX said:


> what about if u sharpie the edges of frisket paper before applying it :dunno:


Yea I'm gonna try that out


----------



## pancho1969

gseeds said:


> have you tried useing bare metal foil ? heres a how too i did awhile back.
> i tried to paste a link but some reason it wouldnt let me so ill bump it up for you.


Yea I seen it when u made it. I'm just lookin for an easier/faster way to mask off patterns especially with the Japan truck I'm doin :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

sinicle said:


> Did a seat for some really nice folks from Family First CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also doing another identical one for them, but instead of button tuck, it's gonna have blue tint mirror tile top and bottom


:wow: nice lookin seat sin


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## Lownslow302

pancho1969 said:


> Yea I seen it when u made it. I'm just lookin for an easier/faster way to mask off patterns especially with the Japan truck I'm doin :biggrin:


LIQUID MASK


----------



## OFDatTX




----------



## OFDatTX




----------



## Lownslow302

OFDatTX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

Lownslow302 said:


> LIQUID MASK


yea i was kicking around that idea also.


----------



## Tonioseven

KILROY said:


> View attachment 445096



Right on!!! :h5:


----------



## darkside customs

Still dealin with the ex girl issues.... Hope to see her again so I can :fool2: in her eye and then :twak: the shit outta her for trashing my model stash and then finally tell her :finger: and :inout:... She had the nerve to call me this morning. And set my blood pressure boiling... The stupid bitch


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup:


That hoe nice ain't it. 
Gonna bag mine by the end of the year hopefully.


----------



## darkside customs

………………….._,,-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-,, Old enough to count? Good enough to mount.
………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._,,,---,,_
……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-,,,,---~~’’’’’’~--,,,_…..,,-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,
……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-,,_ ,,-~’’ , , ‘, ;’,
……………….’, ; ; ‘-, ,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-, , , , , ,’ ; |
…………………’, ; ;,’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-, , ,-‘ ;,-‘
………………….,’-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-‘ ;,,-‘
………………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,’
………………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’¯: : ’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;’,
……………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’¯: ¯’’-, ; ; ;’,
…………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,_: : _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : ; ; ; |
……………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ : :,-‘ ; ; ; ;|
…………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~’’ , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ;|
..…………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ , , , , , , ,( : : : : , , , ,’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’, , , , , , , , ,’~---~’’ , , , , , ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
…….,-‘’ ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’~-,,,,--~~’’’¯’’’~-,,_ , ,_,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,-‘’-~’’,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,’; ,’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ‘-,
……….,’ ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ;’, . . . . .,’ ;,’ ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,’-, ; ;,’ ‘’~--‘’’
………,’-~’ ,-‘-~’’ ‘, ,-‘ ‘, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ‘~-,,,-‘’ ; ,’ ; ; ; ; ‘, ;,-‘’ ; ‘, ,-‘,
……….,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ‘’ ; ; ;’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,_ ; ; ; _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘’ ; ; ; ‘’ ; ;’-,
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯¯’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,
……,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,
…..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..’-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’’,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ,’
…,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’~-,,,,,--~~’’’’’’~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…..,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
…| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’….’, ; ; ; ; _,,-‘’
….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’~~’’¯
…..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’’~-,,_ ; ; ; ; _,,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
………..| ; ; ;¯¯’’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,___ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘….’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
………..,’ ‘- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’……….’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
……….,’ ; ;’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-‘…………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’…………………’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘………………………’’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…………………………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’………………………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,’……………………….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
……..’,_ , ; , ;,’……………………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’,,’,¯,’,’’|……………………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘--,,
………….¯…’’………………………..’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~,,
……………………………………………’’-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-,,
………………………………………………..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;’-,’’-,
…………………………………………………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,__,\\--\\.
……………………………………………………’-, ; ; ;,,-~’’’ \\ , ,|, |
………………………………………………………’’~-‘’_ , , ,,’,_/--‘


----------



## TINGOS

hell yeah my bomb got sprayed yesterday.


----------



## Lowridingmike

OMG thats gonna be NICE!


----------



## darkside customs

Hey Tingos, that is gonna be dope brother!


----------



## ricezart

TINGOS said:


> hell yeah my bomb got sprayed yesterday.



badass homie...


----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


> hell yeah my bomb got sprayed yesterday.


Dude tha gona B nice YO.


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

TINGOS said:


>


looking great !!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice color combo !


----------



## just ripe

TINGOS said:


> hell yeah my bomb got sprayed yesterday.


nice bomb:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

nice color combo tingos!


----------



## TINGOS

*MY 54*

thanks for the kind words,she is a long way commin.












this is what she kind of looked like when I first got her.














this what she looked like yesterday














this is my 54 2 owners & over 20 years ago.


----------



## hocknberry

so you goin back to stock like the pic or low low? either way would be nice!


----------



## Lownslow302

motherfuckers need to stop with that Kony shit:thumbsdown:


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> motherfuckers need to stop with that Kony shit:thumbsdown:


:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

soooo want:fool2:


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## ricezart

TINGOS said:


> thanks for the kind words,she is a long way commin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what she kind of looked like when I first got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this what she looked like yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my 54 2 owners & over 20 years ago.




WOW!!!!! Homie That's Amazing........


----------



## Hydrohype

TINGOS said:


>


 that's my folks in action right there..
Listen family I know my ass is in the DOG HOUSE FOR ALL THE ABSENTEEISM AND STUFF..But at least you a 
ni#33a aint on nobody's bad trader list. i just be ghost now and shi&.
But look? All them tornado's and crazy weather kickin up again? hydrohype is still praying on the daily that all his 
builder's painter's and rider's family is okay and still with us?, Truth is i am not young anymore. and the last few week's in the Sheriff's house is taken me a minute to shake off. And if you see my youtube or my facebook you'll know i am on some way out Thomas Jefferson shit. (I got too) but this is the world famous layit motha fuckin low,
and i will keep it car when ever i drop by... and damm everybody shit is off the chain.. and a gang of new fools too. so i guess im still neck and neck with carla? lol... dont trip im gonna make LUGK proud again watch and see..:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8vQF5eLfrM&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## hocknberry

who's this hydrohype newbie guy typin paragraphs and shit?!


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> who's this hydrohype newbie guy typin paragraphs and shit?!


 lol I know you holding it down hock..


darkside customs said:


> [video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8vQF5eLfrM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


 you know I got love for the Darkside C.


----------



## Hydrohype

the first amendment is a real bitch for the haters...
ha ha..


----------



## darkside customs

DID U GUYS RUN RICK AKA PHATRAS OFF? DO WE NOT HAVE A MOD ANYMORE?


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> DID U GUYS RUN RICK AKA PHATRAS OFF? DO WE NOT HAVE A MOD ANYMORE?


 why who did something wrong?


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> motherfuckers need to stop with that Kony shit:thumbsdown:


Why? The idea is noble but we just need to avoid supporting the guy behind it because roumors say he makes a huge profit. 

But Kony is still an asswhipe who deserves to get killed or something. And he's not the only one. 


Sam Childers tells it like it should be(if you've seen the Machine Gun Preacher movie, you know who he is):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCvGL_sfxOM


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> Why? The idea is noble but we just need to avoid supporting the guy behind it because roumors say he makes a huge profit.
> 
> But Kony is still an asswhipe who deserves to get killed or something. And he's not the only one.
> 
> 
> Sam Childers tells it like it should be(if you've seen the Machine Gun Preacher movie, you know who he is):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCvGL_sfxOM


that might be but flooding my facebook with it isnt gonna make me do anything but take konys side


----------



## Tonioseven

darkside customs said:


> DID U GUYS RUN RICK AKA PHATRAS OFF? DO WE NOT HAVE A MOD ANYMORE?


He's busy with Scaledreams and enjoying quality time with his family. Bein' a mod _sucks_ big time. I _rarely_ go to the forum I moderate anymore. His family is taking priority these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Siim123 said:


> Why? The idea is noble but we just need to avoid supporting the guy behind it because roumors say he makes a huge profit.
> 
> But Kony is still an asswhipe who deserves to get killed or something. And he's not the only one.
> 
> 
> Sam Childers tells it like it should be(if you've seen the Machine Gun Preacher movie, you know who he is):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCvGL_sfxOM


 good for you Siim.. the truth is kony is like a nickle and dime crack dealer in see of cartel big shot's who move ton's of weight.. and why the big response? because Hollywood is part of the globalist
band wagon. 




Three cheers for the hero's who stand up against tyranny!


----------



## Lownslow302

something else im working on the tires arent part of the whats coming lol i dont wanna cast any stretch walls till i get the right dye they will be two piece wheels


----------



## Siim123

Okay guys, if you have a Facebook, I'm asking your help  

My homie(he introduced me to model cars so without him i wouldnt be building cars) is a football freestyler and he is taking part of a worldwide competition organized by EA Sports. 
http://apps.facebook.com/easportsfifastreet/?h2h=FINzfBBd40g
(if the browser gives some security warnings dont worry, some bs)

Give him a vote (his name is Eno Lints (Estonia)) and you can give another vote in every 24 hours  . Every vote counts he is currently in 8th position. 

This is a trailer for this event:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x9mbbCza0w


----------



## halfasskustoms

I made this video of my car. Now watching this, I see how much of a JACKASS I sound like when I talk. I cant stand the way I sound. Anyways I just thought I'd share it.


----------



## Lownslow302

Anyone got pics of spiderleg dancers wanna build one up with a see saw switch


----------



## Tonioseven

*A closed mouth never gets fed...
*
_*Mr. Holmes,*_

_*We can sell you the 67 Impala bench seat. I will be uploading some parts to the web site later today and I will include that part.*_

_*Carol Holthaus*_
_*The Modelhaus*__*----- Original Message ----- *_
_*From: *__*ME
*__*To: *__*[email protected]*_
_*Sent: Sunday, March 11, 2012 5:23 PM*_
_*Subject: 1967 Chevrolet Impala question*_

_*Hello sir! I would first like to thank you for the quality products I've purchased from you! Second, I'd like to ask if you sell a bench seat for the 1967 Impala? I want to make a non-SS version and I have the hood but I need a correct bench seat. Thank you. 
*_
​


----------



## darkside customs

Meth is one hell of a drug


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> Anyone got pics of spiderleg dancers wanna build one up with a see saw switch


hell yah!! back when i was doin hoppers, a club brother showed me some spider legs.....i loved the higher lift it gave the car! i grabbed the 77 monte as soon as it came out and did some siders on it! its all about string placement....i gave GSEEDS the headlights from it and is pretty much a parts car now......but ill dig it out and throw some pics ESO! PM me, cuz im crazy busy with work and I WILL FORGET!! LOL


----------



## Lownslow302

charger is dippin lower than most lowriders


----------



## grimreaper69

:worship: I think I'm in love. That Charger is SICK.


----------



## Hydrohype

My home boy Tingos sent me a text of a naked chick this morning. who's body looks like Homer Simpsons face.. i almost did not catch it..


----------



## Tonioseven

Model car show in Belgium; over 500 pictures...

http://public.fotki.com/Zelkam/expositions/jabbeke-2012-belgiu/


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> Anyone got pics of spiderleg dancers wanna build one up with a see saw switch



































the white styrene pieces were to make a flat surface for motors...so disregard....


----------



## Lownslow302

that shit was perfect thanks


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> that shit was perfect thanks


yeszir!! i cant wait to see what you do with some spiders!! i loved that shit when i was doin hoppers circa '95-'97?! spiders was where i stopped..do it up bro!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Lownslow302 said:


> charger is dippin lower than most lowriders


HOLY CRAP....

That is a bad mofo right there.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> the white styrene pieces were to make a flat surface for motors...so disregard....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> Model car show in Belgium; over 500 pictures...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Zelkam/expositions/jabbeke-2012-belgiu/


Lots of Kool sleds there,I dig the green shoebox,55 chevy,and gold buick.The blue ford next to it looks pretty sexy too.


----------



## darkside customs

Want to congratulate Whitney Houston for being sober for 30 days as of yesterday.


----------



## Siim123

who da fuq is she?


----------



## DTAT2

Lownslow302 said:


>


 I WANT ONE !!


----------



## grimreaper69

Bout 30 mins east of me. So far there have been no reported injuries.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YghEsk78gyY&feature=related


----------



## LUXMAN

Hey does anybody remember those homies hoppers that came out . . . Im looking for the 79 caddy if anybody has one


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Model car show in Belgium; over 500 pictures...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Zelkam/expositions/jabbeke-2012-belgiu/


only in europe will you see someone take a rare 400$ kit and build it thats props


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> only in europe will you see someone take a rare 400$ kit and build it thats props


Yeah that's mad props rite there!


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> only in europe will you see someone take a rare 400$ kit and build it thats props


Whats the point of keeping the damn kit on the shelf? (I'm european too maybe thats why i talk like that  )


----------



## halfasskustoms

What kit was this that youz guyz talkin bout.


----------



## Lownslow302

halfasskustoms said:


> What kit was this that youz guyz talkin bout.


pink panther kit


----------



## hocknberry

it's funny how so many builders "left" LIL to do the facebook shit......say they are soley for face book and "fuck LIL, i hate goin there anymore...yadadada....." yet there is ALWAYS!!! 20 to 30 "guests" peepin LIL....for fuck sake man!!! quit bein fake guys!! :finger::banghead::nono::buttkick::dunno::run::h5: and i KNOW some of you fuckers are on both pages cuz ya'll respond to both posts within minutes of each other!! IMO we need to bring LIL back to how it was....first thing i'd do is scroll down to see who's on, then back to the top to start hittin threads!! now we have all these fucking facebook ninja's!!! :facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven

I ain't a ninja anymore .


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> I ain't a ninja anymore .


there's one!!! man up men!! we NEED a LIL come back!!


----------



## Siim123

hocknberry said:


> it's funny how so many builders "left" LIL to do the facebook shit......say they are soley for face book and "fuck LIL, i hate goin there anymore...yadadada....." yet there is ALWAYS!!! 20 to 30 "guests" peepin LIL....for fuck sake man!!! quit bein fake guys!! :finger::banghead::nono::buttkick::dunno::run::h5: and i KNOW some of you fuckers are on both pages cuz ya'll respond to both posts within minutes of each other!! IMO we need to bring LIL back to how it was....first thing i'd do is scroll down to see who's on, then back to the top to start hittin threads!! now we have all these fucking facebook ninja's!!! :facepalm:


I looked into the LiL facebook page but didnt like it. Forum is always better, I keep facebook for social shit not model cars and forum for model cars not social shit.


----------



## rollindeep408

hocknberry said:


> it's funny how so many builders "left" LIL to do the facebook shit......say they are soley for face book and "fuck LIL, i hate goin there anymore...yadadada....." yet there is ALWAYS!!! 20 to 30 "guests" peepin LIL....for fuck sake man!!! quit bein fake guys!! :finger::banghead::nono::buttkick::dunno::run::h5: and i KNOW some of you fuckers are on both pages cuz ya'll respond to both posts within minutes of each other!! IMO we need to bring LIL back to how it was....first thing i'd do is scroll down to see who's on, then back to the top to start hittin threads!! now we have all these fucking facebook ninja's!!! :facepalm:



Real Phuckin talk !!


----------



## Linc

i have cut back on lil cause of all the people disrespecting everyone, making fun of everything, and not offering real help or advise! lil used to be a real great place to get advise, make some friends, buy, sell and trade stuff.. then all the newbies who are too lazy to read came on here thinking they are better than everyone and disrespecting everything......

as for facebook, im on there... you can find me... but i find that site annoying as hell!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> it's funny how so many builders "left" LIL to do the facebook shit......say they are soley for face book and "fuck LIL, i hate goin there anymore...yadadada....." yet there is ALWAYS!!! 20 to 30 "guests" peepin LIL....for fuck sake man!!! quit bein fake guys!! :finger::banghead::nono::buttkick::dunno::run::h5: and i KNOW some of you fuckers are on both pages cuz ya'll respond to both posts within minutes of each other!! IMO we need to bring LIL back to how it was....first thing i'd do is scroll down to see who's on, then back to the top to start hittin threads!! now we have all these fucking facebook ninja's!!! :facepalm:


 BLA BLA BLA,, ALL THIS TALKING..LOL In Aug of 2011 I thought I was leaving lil just for a week? so I could harvest some bud.get high and chase a little tail! KIDS DONT TRY THIS AT HOME, I found out my model mojo was inflatable, it lost all its air! I went to jail twice.. Lost touch with allot of my family.. I got 100's of $ worth of models out there that never came back.I damaged some of my build's that were already complete.. I heard we lost a great builder or two to the bench in the sky! RIP and i try to do the ninja thing? And I hit myself in the Nad's with my Nunchuck's ! I see you link! stick around ole timer. so the new guys can learn the ethics of supportive lowriders!


----------



## dyzcustoms

Im not a big fan of going to fb and several other sites tryin to find lowrider and custom builds for the magazine, i would prefer to go to one place and that place should be here...after all this is suppose to be the official spot for lowrider models. i would love for it to go back to the way it was. just my .02


----------



## Tonioseven

I'll say it again, I ain't goin' anywhere anythime soon (Lord willing). It ain't perfect here but I dig it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> I'll say it again, I ain't goin' anywhere anythime soon (Lord willing). It ain't perfect here but I dig it.


X2!


----------



## dyzcustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I haven't ever went anywhere... It has its suckage times but don't all places?


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> I'll say it again, I ain't goin' anywhere anythime soon (Lord willing). It ain't perfect here but I dig it.


X100....honestly, i hit FB once in awhile, but i just cant feel it?! LIL is home to me! LOL........ i dont have ex girl friends tryin to be "friends" and pissin the wife off on LIL either!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> X100....honestly, i hit FB once in awhile, but i just cant feel it?! LIL is home to me! LOL........ i dont have ex girl friends tryin to be "friends" and pissin the wife off on LIL either!!


:werd:


----------



## darkside customs

I'm still here..... Thank god for giving me another chance to be here to make fun of Linc and the Ron Paul spokesman Mr. Hydrohype. Lol j/p guys...


----------



## Lownslow302

solved a minor annoyance for myself


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> solved a minor annoyance for myself


you going bald and this is the hat to cover it up?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> you going bald and this is the hat to cover it up?!


nah i got ace ventura hair when i dont cut it


----------



## Linc

darkside customs said:


> I'm still here..... Thank god for giving me another chance to be here to make fun of Linc and the Ron Paul spokesman Mr. Hydrohype. Lol j/p guys...


:|

:finger:

:wave:

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

hocknberry said:


> you going bald and this is the hat to cover it up?!


Looks more like he made his hat into a yarmulke


----------



## halfasskustoms

hocknberry said:


> it's funny how so many builders "left" LIL to do the facebook shit......say they are soley for face book and "fuck LIL, i hate goin there anymore...yadadada....." yet there is ALWAYS!!! 20 to 30 "guests" peepin LIL....for fuck sake man!!! quit bein fake guys!! :finger::banghead::nono::buttkick::dunno::run::h5: and i KNOW some of you fuckers are on both pages cuz ya'll respond to both posts within minutes of each other!! IMO we need to bring LIL back to how it was....first thing i'd do is scroll down to see who's on, then back to the top to start hittin threads!! now we have all these fucking facebook ninja's!!! :facepalm:



I don't have a Facebook. Once I found this place, iv loved it ever sence. You guys are great here.:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Linc said:


> :|
> 
> :finger:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> :biggrin:


:roflmao:
:wave:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Siim123 said:


> I looked into the LiL facebook page but didnt like it. Forum is always better, I keep facebook for social shit not model cars and forum for model cars not social shit.





rollindeep408 said:


> Real Phuckin talk !!





Linc said:


> i have cut back on lil cause of all the people disrespecting everyone, making fun of everything, and not offering real help or advise! lil used to be a real great place to get advise, make some friends, buy, sell and trade stuff.. then all the newbies who are too lazy to read came on here thinking they are better than everyone and disrespecting everything......
> 
> as for facebook, im on there... you can find me... but i find that site annoying as hell!!!





Hydrohype said:


> BLA BLA BLA,, ALL THIS TALKING..LOL In Aug of 2011 I thought I was leaving lil just for a week? so I could harvest some bud.get high and chase a little tail! KIDS DONT TRY THIS AT HOME, I found out my model mojo was inflatable, it lost all its air! I went to jail twice.. Lost touch with allot of my family.. I got 100's of $ worth of models out there that never came back.I damaged some of my build's that were already complete.. I heard we lost a great builder or two to the bench in the sky! RIP and i try to do the ninja thing? And I hit myself in the Nad's with my Nunchuck's ! I see you link! stick around ole timer. so the new guys can learn the ethics of supportive lowriders!





dyzcustoms said:


> Im not a big fan of going to fb and several other sites tryin to find lowrider and custom builds for the magazine, i would prefer to go to one place and that place should be here...after all this is suppose to be the official spot for lowrider models. i would love for it to go back to the way it was. just my .02




Haters gonna hate. The real g's always and have and will be here. The newbies, flunkies, butthurts, and all the above will eventually disband. Would make an "o.g. only" topic however, that'll be debatable to who's "real g's in the model game and who aint. The guys who been in 20 yrs will be callin 10 yr guys newbies, 10 yr guys to 5 or less so on and so forth so to everybody there';s gonna be some type of "newbie" or Slower behind th etime repost making mofo. That's actually a good thing! That means new people are asking dumba ss questions, which means they're actually TRYING TO MODEL. So I try not to hate unless it's super ridiculous. 

So real g's stay up and up, let those fly-by-night foos do their thang and bounce, we'll be right here on L.i.L. doing the damn thang. Shout out to those g's that know who they are and continue to push the hobby through ups and downs.. FB riders, PLEASE stay on fb and do not come here. the reason you're there in the first place is b/c you either follow bandwagons or are butthurt. Even both for some folk. If there's newbies asking silly shit and or needing help please look out for them or this hobby will die with us if we don't teach somebody soemthing.. We ALL were newbies one time or another. Somebody HAD to show you SOMETHING.

I'm done babbling,,carry on.. lol


----------



## LUXMAN

MIKE thats a damn good point becuz WE WERE ALL NEWBIES ASKING DUMB QUESTIONS ONCE .If we dont turn around and help others then it will die !!!!!!

THATS THE MAIN REASON I STILL BUILD AND SELL CARS ON SWITCHES SO IT WONT DIE. NOW WE GOT REVOLUTIONARYS IN THE GAME LIKE ART AND YOUNG MET WHO TAKE SHIT TO ANOTHER LEVEL. IT SHOULDNT BE FRUSTRATING WHEN PEOPLE TRY TO LEARN THIS HOBBY, WE SHOULD BE GLAD SUMBODYS JOINING THIS HOBBY BECAUSE MORE SALES EQUALS MORE KITS RELEASED FOR US. 

JUST THINK . . .DO YOU SNAP AT YOUR KIDS IF THEY ASK YOU A DUMB QUESTION? LETS BE MORE OPEN MINDED AND KEEP THIS SHIT ALIVE GENTLEMEN . . .BECAUSE ITS BEEN A PLEASURE SO FAR


----------



## bigbearlocos

darkside customs said:


> Want to congratulate Whitney Houston for being sober for 30 days as of yesterday.


----------



## LUXMAN

Hey does anybody else here play the lowriding game???? Talkin bout the mobile version . . . .

Rollcall if ya do!!!

Im HAVIK


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

this is why i love classics


----------



## sinicle

as to the topic of fb VS LiL, i was on fb for a long time and got sick of the nonsense and closed my account. then after a while here, seemed like everyone was heading to fb, so I re-opened my account. I prefer here. I do frequent other model sites, but not like here. I rarely post anywhere but here, but I enjoy checking other sites for the diversity in build subjects and talent. granted, it's hard to find good lowrider builds on other sites, and when I do 9 times outta 10 it's a LiL member who is being a "social butterfly" anyway. this is home. I know I'm a newb, and I always will be in my mind. but you guys are right about not being too hard on the newbs posting stupid shit, redundant questions, ect. we all at one time or another were new here, and I'm willing to bet they we all have been directed to check the frequent questions instead of just starting a thread, so nobody's perfect, and we are all in this together as long as we continue to build.


----------



## darkside customs

LMAO


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

darkside customs said:


> LMAO


The Original Exorist is a classic,dont know bout the later ones like that one.


----------



## darkside customs

True but that shit is funny... That bitch said lick me


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> as to the topic of fb VS LiL, i was on fb for a long time and got sick of the nonsense and closed my account. then after a while here, seemed like everyone was heading to fb, so I re-opened my account. I prefer here. I do frequent other model sites, but not like here. I rarely post anywhere but here, but I enjoy checking other sites for the diversity in build subjects and talent. granted, it's hard to find good lowrider builds on other sites, and when I do 9 times outta 10 it's a LiL member who is being a "social butterfly" anyway. this is home. I know I'm a newb, and I always will be in my mind. but you guys are right about not being too hard on the newbs posting stupid shit, redundant questions, ect. we all at one time or another were new here, and I'm willing to bet they we all have been directed to check the frequent questions instead of just starting a thread, so nobody's perfect, and we are all in this together as long as we continue to build.


:werd:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lownslow302 said:


> this is why i love classics


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

LMAO


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


>


 wow this was a sad testimony of our society. this is what happens when you let the Government tell you NoT to beat your children.. The first amendment protect's free speech.. but the second amendment
should have protected grandma from being disrespected like that.. WHO CAN SAY HOOD RAT BRAINS SPLATTERED ALL OVER THE PLACE?.. I'm still anti war.. but in the case of this loud mouth whore, Im in favor of her little ass pulling a couple tours in some Arab hot spot! THEN THE PUNK ASS UNDISCIPLINED LITTLE BITCH STARTED TALKING ABOUT PRESSING CHARGE'S! SHE NEEDS TO BE SEDATED AND GANG RAPED IN THE AFGHANISTAN DESERT! (I KNOW THAT'S HARSH) BUT THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR BEHAVIOR LIKE THAT!


----------



## darkside customs

Hydrohype said:


> wow this was a sad testimony of our society. this is what happens when you let the Government tell you NoT to beat your children.. The first amendment protect's free speech.. but the second amendment
> should have protected grandma from being disrespected like that.. WHO CAN SAY HOOD RAT BRAINS SPLATTERED ALL OVER THE PLACE?.. I'm still anti war.. but in the case of this loud mouth whore, Im in favor of her little ass pulling a couple tours in some Arab hot spot! THEN THE PUNK ASS UNDISCIPLINED LITTLE BITCH STARTED TALKING ABOUT PRESSING CHARGE'S! SHE NEEDS TO BE SEDATED AND GANG RAPED IN THE AFGHANISTAN DESERT! (I KNOW THAT'S HARSH) BUT THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR BEHAVIOR
> LIKE THAT!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey: I just passed through my build thread. (i wont bump it up because there is nothing new to see yet) but it was really 
humbling, to see all my brother's who left joke's and comments of concern.. I know this is a site for the auto enthusiast?
and this forum is for models. but real bonds have been forged in these page's.. Bond''s that span over the whole world.
there really is no other model forum like layitlow! I am now more embarrassed for fuckin up the way I did. but more proud that 
I can call you guys my friends... I want to thank each and every one of you JACKWAGONS.. you know who you are :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Hydrohype said:


> Hey: I just passed through my build thread. (i wont bump it up because there is nothing new to see yet) but it was really
> humbling, to see all my brother's who left joke's and comments of concern.. I know this is a site for the auto enthusiast?
> and this forum is for models. but real bonds have been forged in these page's.. Bond''s that span over the whole world.
> there really is no other model forum like layitlow! I am now more embarrassed for fuckin up the way I did. but more proud that
> I can call you guys my friends... I want to thank each and every one of you JACKWAGONS.. you know who you are :thumbsup:


This may be a model car forum, but there is no reason why we can't bs with each other from time to time.... That's what makes this site interesting... I don't give a fuck what anyone says, let them bitch and moan that this should be strictly models..... Hell, the bullshittin is the reason why I've made so many friends and can honestly say that almost all of y'all are my fam...... Markie, don't trip homie, I'll always have your back even if you do fuck fat ugly crackwhores that look like transgenders.....


----------



## rollin yota28

HAHA! Poor markie.......


----------



## Lowridingmike

darkside customs said:


> I'll always have your back even if you do fuck fat ugly crackwhores that look like transgenders.....



Argghh... Ain't supposed to tell on kinfolk!:twak:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

Ok listen there is way too much bullshiting going on in here for all the people who don't come on here anymore ( except as ninjas Wich is almost all of them ) to start bitching and complaining on bitch ass sites like facebook about bitchassness ok I'm done !!!!


----------



## darkside customs

I shoved her Facebook up against my ballsac


----------



## darkside customs

Well I'm pissed off.... All these meds I'm taking is fucking with my taste buds... If I stop taking the meds shit goes back to normal, if I stop takin my meds then my ass dies


----------



## Lownslow302

new 40


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> LMAO


:bowrofl:


----------



## mademan

IM gonna fuck with all the ricer kids in town...... My new whip!
2006 Crown Victoria p71 Highway Interceptor 106km on it (65865miles) Very Low mileage!


----------



## rollindeep408

That muh fukka look brand new


----------



## mademan

yeah its clean as hell! I needed something to drive back and fourth to work with 3 other guys, (1200km a week) on the highway,.... and there is no way that im drivine my `11 Camaro and racking up miles.


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice as hell Mike! :thumbsup:. Did you see that Caddy I posted to your page?


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Argghh... Ain't supposed to tell on kinfolk!:twak:


Mike if you only had of seen this skeletor bitch from last year. oh i was pissed.. she fuckin had this fire marshal bill in drag, look going for her. and she tried to halla at me, right infront of my mom.. with this raspy exorcist type voice.. 
:;call me, she said.. i should have gave Darkside her number..oh God she was not fat. But she was 10 miles of ugly!


----------



## Lownslow302

mademan said:


> IM gonna fuck with all the ricer kids in town...... My new whip!
> 2006 Crown Victoria p71 Highway Interceptor 106km on it (65865miles) Very Low mileage!


nice ive been looking for one i found a 5 speed one but she needed some work i need something bigger and more reliable than a blazer its fucked up when the vics get more mpgs and are twice their size.


----------



## Lowridingmike

darkside customs said:


> I shoved her Facebook up against my ballsac


 That's bout all they good for.. hmmmm... opana head. lol



darkside customs said:


> Well I'm pissed off.... All these meds I'm taking is fucking with my taste buds... If I stop taking the meds shit goes back to normal, if I stop takin my meds then my ass dies


 Live miserable of die happy. Thats life!



Lownslow302 said:


> new 40


 Didn't listen. Maybe when round lunch when I'm twistin up...



mademan said:


> IM gonna fuck with all the ricer kids in town...... My new whip!
> 2006 Crown Victoria p71 Highway Interceptor 106km on it (65865miles) Very Low mileage!


I need this. How much you peel you mind me asking? I'd blow past popo and all on the freeway all day in that thing. Make em earn they check.



Hydrohype said:


> Mike if you only had of seen this skeletor bitch from last year. oh i was pissed.. she fuckin had this fire marshal bill in drag, look going for her. and she tried to halla at me, right infront of my mom.. with this raspy exorcist type voice..
> :;call me, she said.. i should have gave Darkside her number..oh God she was not fat. But she was 10 miles of ugly!


No sir! I have a rule, never I mean NEVER bring deez hos round moms. THere's ZERO reason unless I'm wifing her or I slipped up and am picking up laundry and got one in the truck. I'm actually missing having my b/m I could just take anywhere wit me. Nowadays a ***** gotta have tint just to keep his own @ss covered... lol And I HATE tint!


----------



## Lownslow302

why do jesse jackson and al sharpton keep fucking shit up for other people by making a fucking "a guy kills kid issue" a fucking racial one.

it had nothing to do with the kid being black, the fucking idiot was told not to follow the kid by 911 and to let the cops handle it, he follows him starts a fight then shoots the kid its a simple case of murder,the cops fucked up and they now know it and now that fucking asshole and the cops are trying to cover it up using the stand your ground law giving it more attention than it needs and fucking it up for the rest of the gun owners.


----------



## mademan

I paid $3700 for it. But it's minty fresh


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lownslow302 said:


> *why do jesse jackson and al sharpton keep fucking shit up for other people by making a fucking "a guy kills kid issue" a fucking racial one.*
> 
> it had nothing to do with the kid being black, the fucking idiot was told not to follow the kid by 911 and to let the cops handle it, he follows him starts a fight then shoots the kid its a simple case of murder,the cops fucked up and they now know it and now that fucking asshole and the cops are trying to cover it up using the stand your ground law giving it more attention than it needs and fucking it up for the rest of the gun owners.


Because thats what they do. That's all they know how to do. Media has twisted the whole story up and i really dont know what to think about it. Zimmerman had a busted nose and a gash on the back of his head. In my eyes dude got his ass handed to him by a 17yr old skinny kid. To me that means he shot in self defense. On the other hand the 911 operator told him they didnt need him to follow the kid. And he has a record. If the local cops didnt fuck up the whole investigation we might know the facts. All these people marching with signs and shit goes to show you how the people in this world jump to conclusions before getting the facts.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## ricezart

Lownslow302 said:


> why do jesse jackson and al sharpton keep fucking shit up for other people by making a fucking "a guy kills kid issue" a fucking racial one.
> 
> it had nothing to do with the kid being black, the fucking idiot was told not to follow the kid by 911 and to let the cops handle it, he follows him starts a fight then shoots the kid its a simple case of murder,the cops fucked up and they now know it and now that fucking asshole and the cops are trying to cover it up using the stand your ground law giving it more attention than it needs and fucking it up for the rest of the gun owners.



:thumbsup::facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302

alsa has a 300$ chrome kit time to stack up.


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> alsa has a 300$ chrome kit time to stack up.



I have it works looks just like Alclad II to be honest with you


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> I have it works looks just like Alclad II to be honest with you


I guess I can send some parts to you?


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> I have it works looks just like Alclad II to be honest with you


pics?


----------



## rollindeep408

Only thing I sprayed with it do far is the plastic horns off my homies monte Carlo I'll have to get pics same process as Alclad looks like the same shit lol


----------



## Lownslow302

fuck standard offset


----------



## darkside customs

Those are nice Frank!


----------



## rollin yota28

So, someone tagged up my church a couple weeks ago..... ballsy huh?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Just posted more kits in the Classifieds


----------



## Lownslow302

going up on ebay tomorrow


----------



## darkside customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Looking good!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

More kits Posted under SHOWRODFREAK Sale thread.:sprint:


----------



## Hydrohype

Lownslow302 said:


> why do jesse jackson and al sharpton keep fucking shit up for other people by making a fucking "a guy kills kid issue" a fucking racial one.
> 
> it had nothing to do with the kid being black, the fucking idiot was told not to follow the kid by 911 and to let the cops handle it, he follows him starts a fight then shoots the kid its a simple case of murder,the cops fucked up and they now know it and now that fucking asshole and the cops are trying to cover it up using the stand your ground law giving it more attention than it needs and fucking it up for the rest of the gun owners.


question answered: Because being a hypocritical blow hard glory mongering head line snatcher is not something that is Synonymous to evangelist with white skin.. when I was a pot smoking, guitar playing, Harley riding long haired teenager?
I remember Jackson giving a speech where he bashed on Rock music R+B and certain musician's like Bootsy Collinns and Gearge 
Clinton.. In his words: parents should monitor and prevent there kid's from listening to such music. because it promotes promiscuity and teenage pregnancy. hmmm i wonder what he was listening too when he was getting other women pregnant outside of his own marriage? yea this shooting sucks Ass.. the media get's paid and the parents loose a sun, and the second amendment loose's more speed.. and all the race's of our Nation get more tension..


----------



## darkside customs

The parents are real shitty though... Cashing in on their own child's death like that.....


----------



## Hydrohype

I just heard on NPR, that the hacker Group Anonymous announced that they are going to shut down the internet tomorrow
March 31.. I OFTEN WONDER, does Anonymous really exist? or is it a false flag group created by the CIA? Remember a few month's 
ago the CIA web site was reportedly shut down by Anonymous? it seams a little convenient to have an on-line boogy man for the purpose of cyber censorship and spying! if Anonymous does exist? they have to come out with some kind of fail safe as to prevent 
any organization from faking an attack and blaming it on them! well see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> The parents are real shitty though... Cashing in on their own child's death like that.....


well Dark. they are the last person I would blame for anything! they lost there son bro.. and judging by the tapes, it was a totally
avoidable Murder.. Most of us would be on the run by now or locked up.. because we could not resist the urge to throw hot lead 
at the shooter.. if that gunmen drops now? pops would most likely be the prime suspect!


----------



## Hydrohype

what's in your ballot box?





:rofl:


----------



## sandcast

Lownslow, where are you selling those wheels on ebay?


----------



## Lownslow302

i didnt i changed my mind


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

I'm surprised I'm not stoned yet... Sitting here watching this pathetic bullshit show "operation repo" and lmao..... A couple of gorditos, a lame ass wanna be bouncer token white guy and what the fuck went wrong with this fat ass paisa bitch.... Looks like she soaked her head in westleys bleach white and crayoned in eye brows with a fuckin sharpie....


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## grimreaper69

Is this guy on CRACK???????????

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Models-Kits-/1188/i.html?_catref=1&_ssn=codyp2000&_trksid=p3911.c0.m1538


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Is this guy on CRACK???????????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Models-Kits-/1188/i.html?_catref=1&_ssn=codyp2000&_trksid=p3911.c0.m1538


Must be on that bobby brown shit


----------



## Lownslow302

ha i was expecting that asshole pj toys, but that idiot is one of those "antique" resellers


----------



## grimreaper69

Lownslow302 said:


> ha i was expecting that asshole pj toys, but that idiot is one of those "antique" resellers


That was the first thing I looked for when I seen the price. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: can't get enough of this shit.... Hate that Charlie ain't on the show anymore...


----------



## Lownslow302

dog chillin while learning a trick


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: can't get enough of this shit.... Hate that Charlie ain't on the show anymore...


X2. Not the same funny ass show with the other tool.


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok so im just gonna throw this out there . . . How many of you guys have ever seen sumthin flying by that you couldnt quite indentify . . . .



I know I cant be the only one whos seen some weird shit in the sky!


----------



## OFDatTX

LUXMAN said:


> Ok so im just gonna throw this out there . . . How many of you guys have ever seen sumthin flying by that you couldnt quite indentify . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I know I cant be the only one whos seen some weird shit in the sky!


I have back 99 in mexico shit was crazy bro. No lie some folks wont beleive it only the people where there know that shit was real.


----------



## rollin yota28




----------



## Linc

rollin yota28 said:


>


thats a cool 64 yo!


----------



## rollin yota28

HAHA!! Thanks dude, he actually whistles along with the dremel, its great


----------



## LUXMAN

OFDatTX said:


> I have back 99 in mexico shit was crazy bro. No lie some folks wont beleive it only the people where there know that shit was real.


Yea I feel you man, I seen things by myself and some crazy shit over venice beach wit 5 friends and only the peeps thats was there know what we saw.

I know more people have wusup homies ?!?!


----------



## darkside customs

Im glad someone else is sharing their story of extra terrestrial life..... You see, back n 2001 I was abducted by aliens and Betty White was in the space pod when I arrived... So to make a long story short....... They made me perform sexual favors on Betty White.... It was just flat out god awful...... You think someone with the money that she has would dust that fuckin pussy off every now and then.... I still get cotton mouth just thinking about the cob webs that were in her tired ass vag....but she was lovin it though.... I ate that shit like a starving Ethiopian.....





























:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
I do believe in life outside of earth though.....


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> Ok so im just gonna throw this out there . . . How many of you guys have ever seen sumthin flying by that you couldnt quite indentify . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I know I cant be the only one whos seen some weird shit in the sky!


:yessad: i have in '06 when i started up in the current job im at! and i am the biggest skeptic with aliens and ghost type shit! i still have the old cell phone i took pics with, but the wife has updated phones so many times since then i dont know where the charger is or if we still have it! damn them crazy lights in the sky! im honestly still not a total believer, but seeing what i saw sent chills through me! hno:


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> HAHA!! Thanks dude, he actually whistles along with the dremel, its great


you have to get some video of that!! that would be some cool shit!! my 167lb great dane runs away like a lil bitch in fear while the fat ass 21lb lil chihuahua lays around like a 3 toed sloth lookin over at me like "hey....you just woke me up fucker!"


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Paranormal stuff I do beleive in SOME of.My sister does ghost hunting as a hobby and has caught some crazy EVPs when we went to a 1890s hotel out in Jerome.I read alot about it,have tons of 2 inch books on hauntings,some seem plausible others total bullshit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rollindeep408

LUXMAN said:


> Ok so im just gonna throw this out there . . . How many of you guys have ever seen sumthin flying by that you couldnt quite indentify . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I know I cant be the only one whos seen some weird shit in the sky!


Cocain is a hell UVA drug !


----------



## LUXMAN

darkside customs said:


> Im glad someone else is sharing their story of extra terrestrial life..... You see, back n 2001 I was abducted by aliens and Betty White was in the space pod when I arrived... So to make a long story short....... They made me perform sexual favors on Betty White.... It was just flat out god awful...... You think someone with the money that she has would dust that fuckin pussy off every now and then.... I still get cotton mouth just thinking about the cob webs that were in her tired ass vag....but she was lovin it though.... I ate that shit like a starving Ethiopian.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> I do believe in life outside of earth though.....



Now that shyt was just flat out funny!


----------



## LUXMAN

Shyt I aint talkin bout ghost im talkin bout chillin at the beac layef on your back with a girl and the light you thought were stars for the last hour start moving!


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey dude, I'm trying, he keeps thinking my phone is a toy, so when he sees it, he flies back at me and tries chewing it


hocknberry said:


> you have to get some video of that!! that would be some cool shit!! my 167lb great dane runs away like a lil bitch in fear while the fat ass 21lb lil chihuahua lays around like a 3 toed sloth lookin over at me like "hey....you just woke me up fucker!"


----------



## Lownslow302

Traffic, traffic lookin' fo my chapstick, feelin' kinda car sick, there's a Ford Maverick.


----------



## darkside customs

Rims look good Frank!


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin::fool2::inout:


----------



## LUXMAN

Come on wit the spacey shit lets talk about ufos!!! Lol

Oh n btw Nice rims low


----------



## darkside customs

Ok, something is gone the fuck wrong with this site.... I can get on LIL but when I click on the forums button instead of taking me to the forums page it goes toa page with just my stretch van project and nothing else.... Once I hit refresh then it goes back to normal.... And sometimes I try to enter and I get a database error page....


----------



## LUXMAN

darkside customs said:


> Ok, something is gone the fuck wrong with this site.... I can get on LIL but when I click on the forums button instead of taking me to the forums page it goes toa page with just my stretch van project and nothing else.... Once I hit refresh then it goes back to normal.... And sometimes I try to enter and I get a database error page....


I get the databas er error page all the fuckin time and either refresh or hit back.


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok screw the ufos HAS ANYBODY TRIED TO BUILD A WEDGE OR 5th WHEEL TYPE TRAILER IN SCALE ????


----------



## Hydrohype

okay i thought these cars had handles in the back? so when your not driving you can push it around like a shopping cart?
or you could fold it up and put it in your pocket? but damm not the Markie style parking maneuver!


----------



## Hydrohype

okay proof positive that George Jetson eco car's will kill your brain cell's!





:rofl:


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


> okay proof positive that George Jetson eco car's will kill your brain cell's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


FOR FUCK SAKE!!! REALLY?! ITS A MICRO MACHINE! NOT THE LOVE MACHINE!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That things a lil tikes car,damn near a gas powered golf cart,wanna get one for my fiance,shes 4'1 but geez shes doing a Austin Powers hahaha:bowrofl:


----------



## grimreaper69

It takes a VERY dedicated (or INSANE) builder to buy these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/T2M-Tuner-M...U_Toys_Hobbies_Model_Kits&hash=item20c4827e41


----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> It takes a VERY dedicated (or INSANE) builder to buy these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/T2M-Tuner-M...U_Toys_Hobbies_Model_Kits&hash=item20c4827e41


 Oh yea I bid on those for my next subaru tuner build! 























Not! April fools


----------



## Lowridingmike

*THis is why I haven't gotten $hit done.*











































Been a bit of work and still needs alot. Seems like I can never rest.


----------



## grimreaper69

Hydrohype said:


> Oh yea I bid on those for my next subaru tuner build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not! April fools


5 days late and $100 short. LMAO


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> FOR FUCK SAKE!!! REALLY?! ITS A MICRO MACHINE! NOT THE LOVE MACHINE!


No shit. I coulda picked the damn thing up and parked it. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

Gonna have to pick up the AMT AMC Gremlin kit, and the diamond Reo truck kit....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got a gremlin kit ya can build on.. after seeing it has 15 pieces to it( seriously).. I kinda lost all interest.


----------



## Lownslow302

SlammdSonoma said:


> I got a gremlin kit ya can build on.. after seeing it has 15 pieces to it( seriously).. I kinda lost all interest.


yeah saw that too were gonna bash it with a revell charger


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> I got a gremlin kit ya can build on.. after seeing it has 15 pieces to it( seriously).. I kinda lost all interest.


Is it. The amt kit or the lindberg kit?


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Is it. The amt kit or the lindberg kit?


the amt kit is nice the lindberg is a pos


----------



## darkside customs

I got a hook up for tha amt version coming soon...


----------



## darkside customs

I just have to get one of these... Might have to try to make one out of plastic....


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


>


LOL...james..its friday....you are on to many meds....weed...or drank!!


----------



## darkside customs

Lol


----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> 5 days late and $100 short. LMAO


 it's like a birthday. April fools is all of April..


----------



## 502Regal

Seen this in another topic, thought it was a Chevy ad, read closer and bout lost it at work. $hit's funny.


----------



## darkside customs

Slowridingmike said:


> Seen this in another topic, thought it was a Chevy ad, read closer and bout lost it at work. $hit's funny.


***....
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

I gotta say this.... I'm all for helping a fellow builder out.... Whether it be a part, or paint,or advice on how to do something..... But something that really works my nerves is when I post a build I working on and it has a part, or it has the wheels that someone has been looking for and then they ask if you wanna sell it.... It's obvious that if it's in a mockup pic, chances are I'm gonna use it. I know I'm sounding like a dick, but it's the same people who ask for the same shit, or ask you to sell them shit.... Do your own work... Go on eBay, or go on model car sites and find the shit yourself.... It's not that hard to do... And it's really annoying to the point where I just wanna ask, do you give back to the hobby or are you just a taker.... Me , I try to give back as much as I can to this hobby.... Ask anyone on here and they will tell you, I'm one of the first ones to share my knowledge and give advice or hook free shit up when I could...


----------



## Linc

darkside customs said:


> I gotta say this.... I'm all for helping a fellow builder out.... Whether it be a part, or paint,or advice on how to do something..... But something that really works my nerves is when I post a build I working on and it has a part, or it has the wheels that someone has been looking for and then they ask if you wanna sell it.... It's obvious that if it's in a mockup pic, chances are I'm gonna use it. I know I'm sounding like a dick, but it's the same people who ask for the same shit, or ask you to sell them shit.... Do your own work... Go on eBay, or go on model car sites and find the shit yourself.... It's not that hard to do... And it's really annoying to the point where I just wanna ask, do you give back to the hobby or are you just a taker.... Me , I try to give back as much as I can to this hobby.... Ask anyone on here and they will tell you, I'm one of the first ones to share my knowledge and give advice or hook free shit up when I could...


quit being a bitch and build something!! 


oh wait, you have my phone number....:wow:


----------



## Lownslow302

someone didnt live up to their end of the deal it was gonna get smashed with a sledge but someone stepped up to the plate and is gonna take it off my hands


----------



## darkside customs

Linc said:


> quit being a bitch and build something!!
> 
> 
> oh wait, you have my phone number....:wow:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Linc

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:






anyone know why i can post pics everywhere but lay it low?!


----------



## Siim123

Its like April and in some places of Estonia its like this:

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...203787_100001696896443_726007_431589392_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...870465_100001696896443_726005_264721406_n.jpg

This photo was taken today about 40-50 miles away from where I live and here we have no snow at all anymore. 

Global warming huh?


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Meanwhile, in Florida...

*_


----------



## halfasskustoms

Now that wasn't very nice. That snake had kids to take care of. :tears:


----------



## Tonioseven

The little bastards are orphans now!!


----------



## darkside customs

Man I fuckin hate snakes...


----------



## Lownslow302

yep that fucker is a biter. those aint bad its the fucking moccasins you gotta watch for.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lownslow302 said:


> yep that fucker is a biter. those aint bad its the fucking moccasins you gotta watch for.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> yep that fucker is a biter. those aint bad its the fucking moccasins you gotta watch for.


*It IS a water moccasin. Second one I've had to kill since I moved here. Here's the first one...











He met an untimely death right after he "posed" for this picture. :angel:



*


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> *It IS a water moccasin. Second one I've had to kill since I moved here. Here's the first one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He met an untimely death right after he "posed" for this picture. :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> *


weird till now ive only seen black ones where i was staying at


----------



## Tonioseven

_*
Pretty soon, tires won't even be used...

*_


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> _*Meanwhile, in Florida...
> 
> *_


Those guys are very toxic.Down here Ive killed a few rattlers,corals,But I let king snakes live cuz they eat rattlers


----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> _*Those guys are very toxic*_.Down here Ive killed a few rattlers,corals,But I let king snakes live cuz they eat rattlers


That's why he's now in snake heaven. :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> _*
> Pretty soon, tires won't even be used...
> 
> *_


you know hes planning on drifting that shit right:wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Kinda figure it; that's gonna be a crazy-ass sight to see!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


> _*
> Pretty soon, tires won't even be used...
> 
> *_


:twak::thumbsdown:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Kinda figure it; that's gonna be a crazy-ass sight to see!!


:thumbsup: a daily drifter dude got some tire spending money from someone


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> *It IS a water moccasin. Second one I've had to kill since I moved here. Here's the first one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He met an untimely death right after he "posed" for this picture. :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay girl enough of this nature shit. put your clothe's back on and get in the truck. were going back to the burb's 
(no I wont help you look for your shoe) no hurry up before you get left!


----------



## darkside customs

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tHMvdBP2RQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> _*
> Pretty soon, tires won't even be used...
> 
> *_


:wow: I'm in love!!!! That stance shit can go (so can the duct tape), But I love them Celica's.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> :wow: I'm in love!!!! *That stance shit can go* (so can the duct tape), But I love them Celica's.


Ahhh yes. Finally someone else agrees.


----------



## Tonioseven

MayhemKustomz said:


>



:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

Slowridingmike said:


> Seen this in another topic, thought it was a Chevy ad, read closer and bout lost it at work. $hit's funny.


nuff said, with your 200grit sand paper paint job shooting ass, change your name to Ichibahn Models


----------



## 502Regal

Lownslow302 said:


> nuff said, with your 200grit sand paper paint job shooting ass, change your name to Ichibahn Models



:rofl:

Are. You. Serious. You butthurt, no neck, liver lip bastard. thats the way duplicolor laquer comes out the spray can scumbag, and I'm NOT fittin to wetsand and polish this piece of PLASTIC. Maybe another car, but not this two-bit $40 build. SHould've rode me out on that wrinkled ass foil, but now that we're on your street, I know why you're mad. WHen I look out the office window this is what I see in real life..








And best believe it's slicker than an oil spill and sharper than a razor.


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok, I was gonna keep my mouth shut, BUT.........

This was sprayed with Duplicolor, with Duplicolor clear and a coat a Testors one coat over that. NO wet sanding or polishing at all.




















And truth be told................... I'm a SHITTY painter.


----------



## Lownslow302

Slowridingmike said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Are. You. Serious. You butthurt, no neck, liver lip bastard. thats the way duplicolor laquer comes out the spray can scumbag, and I'm NOT fittin to wetsand and polish this piece of PLASTIC. Maybe another car, but not this two-bit $40 build. SHould've rode me out on that wrinkled ass foil, but now that we're on your street, I know why you're mad. WHen I look out the office window this is what I see in real life..
> View attachment 463850
> 
> 
> And best believe it's slicker than an oil spill and sharper than a razor.


you bought a built lowrider, theres a term for people like you


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> Ok, I was gonna keep my mouth shut, BUT.........
> 
> This was sprayed with Duplicolor, with Duplicolor clear and a coat a Testors one coat over that. NO wet sanding or polishing at all.


straight testors, no clear, no buff lol. never doing it again either fucking technique is amazing it but you get so tense shooting it that mistakes will happen.


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> nuff said, with your 200grit sand paper paint job shooting ass, change your name to Ichibahn Models


Man, I'm even scared to wipe my ass with that body for fear of what it'd do to my hemmrhoids...... Duplicolor doesn't lay like that..... It's all in the way you spray, not what you spray with..... Some people can't swim, some people can't rap, you my friend can't fuckin paint for shit!


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


> you bought a built lowrider, theres a term for people like you


:yes:T Shirt Rider


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> :yes:T Shirt Rider


worse than that they call them ramen lowriders or add a water riders


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Users Browsing this Forum
There are currently 22 users browsing this forum. (8 members & 14 guests)
darkside customs halfasskustoms Trendsetta 68+ layinlowhobbies MayhemKustomz dig_derange 2008mike drnitrus

Alotof ninjas in here tonite.... Quit fuckin hidin....


----------



## Lownslow302

i built my shit brick by brick, trend hooked it up with the patterns.


----------



## hocknberry

:banghead: eso and mike are always gonna be buttin heads...but james....you said it your self you were down with doin good on makin LIL what it used to be bro.....adding fuel to the fire aint helpin that shit! there's gonna be lil drama here and there, but dont add to it bro!! let them ride their shit and keep focus on your builds and keep the positive on the up! the drama BS and keyboard muscles is what brought the down fall yah know?!


----------



## darkside customs

hocknberry said:


> :banghead: eso and mike are always gonna be buttin heads...but james....you said it your self you were down with doin good on makin LIL what it used to be bro.....adding fuel to the fire aint helpin that shit! there's gonna be lil drama here and there, but dont add to it bro!! let them ride their shit and keep focus on your builds and keep the positive on the up! the drama BS and keyboard muscles is what brought the down fall yah know?!


I gotcha bro.... I'm completely done with all of it.... Not only do I catch hell for posting pics, but I catch hell because posts get deleted.... Yea, half my shit got deleted also.... Oh well, done and over with.... So no more random pic posting from me anymore..... Not on here to start drama or get caught up in bullshit anymore.... And hock, this in no way is diercted towards u bro.... I understand what u mean....


----------



## Lowridingmike

Aight for grim: ha's why you used testors clear b/c he duplicolor is GARBAGE! My setit off 62 is just AS WET AS YOURS using the same paints you used. Duplicolor teal and testors one shot clear. DUmbass. I'll mail you this pos can and see if you can ge it to lay decent. I may just suck at painting, funny the wettest car TINGOS ever seen in his life was painted by me and my boy and cleared with car clear..? Don't beleive me, ask him, when I want I throw down.

Eso: ***** are you serious? I don had 4-5 lowriders in the last 2 yrs this is the only one I DIDNT build. Wher eyou been? And built 10 + LRM trophy taking bikes.. I been building and getting it in befor eyou were even on this forum or I would say lowriding but you STILL arent. Come to a car show car lover.. lol Bethcu won't, thats why you've never built so much as a damn clean g-body on 13's. Robledo gotchu beat. I just laugh a you.... But that's how we alk to one anoher and wil always be as long as you're lame!

Darkside: those tha know just know.. Dis shit be FUNNY!


Don't get all butthurt, this is jus how we do...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Plus now that I think bout it, any shit talkers post what $ they have in building their car and what they'v edone thme selves to it. I'm willing to say I've put more into my "built" rider after I bought it thatn anyone saying shit has put itno their whole 1:1. got more than I paid for the car into the car since its been in louisville. lol I'm loving this summer, it's been fun already and ain't even quite started!


----------



## grimreaper69

DUMBASS??? I never once called your WANNA BE RIDER ASS a name (until now). I WAS JUST MAKING A POINT. I simply said it was sprayed with Duplicolor then cleared with Duplicolor to seal the paint before foiling, then cleared with Testors. I never even said you couldn't paint, because EVERYONE has come across a bad can of paint at some point. Point is, I've never had a problem with Duplicolor. WHO'S THE DUMBASS NOW???????????????? Enough with the shit talkin, GO BUILD SOMETHING. 






We now return to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## darkside customs

"smell my finger"

"ooh, what the fuck is that?" 

"my ass"


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> I gotcha bro.... I'm completely done with all of it.... Not only do I catch hell for posting pics, but I catch hell because posts get deleted.... Yea, half my shit got deleted also.... Oh well, done and over with.... So no more random pic posting from me anymore..... Not on here to start drama or get caught up in bullshit anymore.... _*And hock, this in no way is diercted towards u bro.... I understand what u mean*_....


we're good bro for sure, just droppin in a self check which you respectfully took!! LOL.....like i said....eso and mike are always gonna butt heads....and its kinda comical, just dont fan the fire...let it take its own course! :roflmao::inout:


----------



## LUXMAN

darkside customs said:


> "smell my finger"
> 
> "ooh, what the fuck is that?"
> 
> "my ass"


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:inout:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

grimreaper69 said:


> DUMBASS??? I never once called your WANNA BE RIDER ASS a name (until now). I WAS JUST MAKING A POINT. I simply said it was sprayed with Duplicolor then cleared with Duplicolor to seal the paint before foiling, then cleared with Testors. I never even said you couldn't paint, because EVERYONE has come across a bad can of paint at some point. Point is, I've never had a problem with Duplicolor. WHO'S THE DUMBASS NOW???????????????? Enough with the shit talkin, GO BUILD SOMETHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now return to our regularly scheduled program.


:rofl:
I'm Feeling krunchy.


----------



## Lowridingmike

darkside customs said:


> "smell my finger"
> 
> "ooh, what the fuck is that?"
> 
> "my ass"


That was epic.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonio as you get older and still ride BMX bikes. I think sooner or later you may want to invest in one of these. Just for safety. As you get older your ballance isnt as good and you may fall. Just sayin.


----------



## grimreaper69

Lowridingmike said:


> :rofl:
> I'm Feeling krunchy.


:uh: :finger: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> Tonio as you get older and still ride BMX bikes. I think sooner or later you may want to invest in one of these. Just for safety. As you get older your ballance isnt as good and you may fall. Just sayin.


we made one of them shit was fun as hell:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

MayhemKustomz said:


> Tonio as you get older and still ride BMX bikes. I think sooner or later you may want to invest in one of these. Just for safety. As you get older your ballance isnt as good and you may fall. Just sayin.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup: I may look into fittin' one on the Redline!


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

:facepalm:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well looks like Eso's work paid off! Finished topic thread is Pinned! Good shit E!


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## Hydrohype

MARKIE IS PROUD OF HIS NEW HAT!


----------



## darkside customs

Hydrohype said:


> MARKIE IS PROUD OF HIS NEW HAT!


7 minutes of my life I will never get back.... Lol... Just fuckin with ya... That damn hat!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Hydrohype said:


> MARKIE IS PROUD OF HIS NEW HAT!


Agreed. Your a true American Markie. Although the backround of your video looks like a street in Bagdad. Lmao.


----------



## darkside customs

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RESIN-1979-Chevy-Malibu-by-Bandit-Resins-/180860590780?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1c219abc#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Lowridingmike

darkside customs said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RESIN-1979-...aultDomain_0&hash=item2a1c219abc#ht_500wt_922


Wowzers! Right click, watch list!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I wonder what the finishing bids will be on that Malibu...


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I wonder what the finishing bids will be on that Malibu...


it wont i had one before its a shitty kit


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> it wont i had one before its a shitty kit



I have it too it isnt that bad lol better than not having one


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigbadth1 said:


> View attachment 465143
> View attachment 465145
> View attachment 465146


That fuckin 68 looks gay that high. ****


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> That fuckin 68 looks gay that high. ****


X2 to put it bluntly LOL.So unflattering IMO to put a 60s Impala in the air,just makes me sick but to each his own,all I gotta say bout that.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 to put it bluntly LOL.So unflattering IMO to put a 60s Impala in the air,just makes me sick but to each his own,all I gotta say bout that.


Agreed.


----------



## bigbadth1

sorry guys i was in wrong thread it says models cars thought it was just randoms.....


----------



## bigbadth1




----------



## rollin yota28

halfasskustoms said:


> That fuckin 68 looks gay that high. ****


 the quoted attachments won't let me see the pics, where was this?


----------



## Lowridingmike

Thought I'd leave this here for kicks. Don't go in the basement, it's dark! Ripped this lil fella to shreds.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/332279-lownslow302-sheck-pooh-toe.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/332291-lownslow302-check.html


----------



## Lownslow302

Lowridingmike said:


> Thought I'd leave this here for kicks. Don't go in the basement, it's dark! Ripped this lil fella to shreds.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/332279-lownslow302-sheck-pooh-toe.html
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/332291-lownslow302-check.html


riding coat tails i see


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lownslow302 said:


> riding coat tails i see


riding coat tails, watching the show, whateva you wana call it... I'm bored at work doin it.. til my 12:00 appointment. then I'mmakin money.:fool2:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:uh: Seems we've got some internet gangstas again. Damn, that's sad that if you build a model car, you're a kid, but if you make fun of people, you're a man!! Seems a little backwards to me? :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

bigbadth1 said:


> sorry guys i was in wrong thread it says models cars thought it was just randoms.....


You're good, bro.


----------



## dig_derange

Scur-rape-init said:


> :uh: Seems we've got some internet gangstas again. Damn, that's sad that if you build a model car, you're a kid, but if you make fun of people, you're a man!! Seems a little backwards to me? :dunno:


:werd:


----------



## darkside customs

I love goin to OT for a good laugh, but I think it's fucked up how motherfukers make fun because we play with toy cars.... Shits funny.... But the funny thing is that we put just as much work and pride into our toy cars as these guys who build the real shit.... Or pay to have their shit built for them....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

You know whats funny? Everytime I go to a model contest or show Im usually the youngest one there and Im 29.Hell I was actually in the belief that this was an old mans hobby.That just shows you how much the chumps and assholes who talk shit,laugh,or just plain dont understand what we do know about our hobby.


----------



## Lownslow302

another 400 in the hole for a fuel pump, thats it that truck is gone by fall or however long it takes to find one with a 5 speed


----------



## dig_derange

Damn, the blazer? I just replaced mine for $30  81 yota! 

That volvo is dope though. Nickname that bitch REO


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> Damn, the blazer? I just replaced mine for $30  81 yota!
> 
> That volvo is dope though. Nickname that bitch REO


its a chevy i expected some problems but its fucking ridiculous how many its had compared to the S10 i had before it. ima call it the volvo The Mothership


----------



## Hydrohype

MayhemKustomz said:


> Agreed. Your a true American Markie. Although the backround of your video looks like a street in Bagdad. Lmao.


 It was Baghdad for Rodney King 20 years ago! now it's a library 10 yard's east of a crack smoking incampmet 
in the park.. Im hoping these parts survive the next fire season. yea Darkside, this hat is my new trademark for the summer. Im sporting an 8th Calvary pin. but every now and then i will trade of to civil war Infantry pin! that's the two rifles that criss cross.
people look at me funny, but my opinion is : dont hate, just because im not in a hoodie or sporting a baseball cap side ways..this is how the Hydro do it..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> I love goin to OT for a good laugh, but I think it's fucked up how motherfukers make fun because we play with toy cars.... Shits funny.... But the funny thing is that we put just as much work and pride into our toy cars as these guys who build the real shit.... Or pay to have their shit built for them....


Ain't that the fuckin truth. Well spoken!


----------



## bigbadth1

MayhemKustomz said:


> Ain't that the fuckin truth. Well spoken!


 seems like everyone on this site is trying to play all hard and shit, i guess since were on the internet people try to show there fake ass colors cause were not all face to face.pussy shit


----------



## bigbadth1




----------



## bigbadth1

rollin yota28 said:


> the quoted attachments won't let me see the pics, where was this?


 i fucked up put random pics in this model thread i took it on vaca...






glad it was a 4 door the person did this too. but still disturbing...


----------



## bigbadth1

never really got into the model cars,if i had some spoked 13s would of put them on the impala..trying to work on gettin more real cars.


----------



## Lownslow302

bigbadth1 said:


> View attachment 465951
> never really got into the model cars,if i had some spoked 13s would of put them on the impala.*.trying to work on gettin more real cars*.


same i just started looking for the perfect daily track car so i can do some SCCA shit on the weekends, i dont want the shit i learned at racing school to go to waste.


----------



## bigbadth1

yeah racings sick. been drag racing for a few years havnt for awhile now tho. only got one car set up..but any racings cool. but always loved the lowriders and shit, not that there is any around pittsburgh that ive seen recently. but theres a few im sure.there was one a few years back a 4 door caprice all shaved on 13s with 12 batteries and hydraulics but i dont no wat ever happened to car he lived down the street.. i seen most of them in magazines and the internet and especially this website as of recent so i can appreciate the hard work that goes into these cars since im a mechanic myself that detail shit and all that stuff they do is awesome.so im on here just for checking out all the diff peoples stuff maybe get something together one day for myself it would be sick.


----------



## dink

*I WAS DIGGING THREW MY CLOSET AND FOUND SOME PICTURES I DREW BACK IN 2006 AND 2005























































































































































*


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, you got skillz!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Milwaukee NNL 2012 http://public.fotki.com/dmacb/scale_auto_shows/milwaukee-nnl-2012/


----------



## bigbadth1

damnnn mad good drawings.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone on here build this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/s-10-scale-...973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4164bf39a5


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> Anyone on here build this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/s-10-scale-...973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4164bf39a5


That's bad ass!


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> same i just started looking for the perfect daily track car so i can do some SCCA shit on the weekends, _*i dont want the shit i learned at racing school to go to waste.*_


:bowrofl: 20 hours a week playing forza 4 doesnt count as racing school!! now get the damn cutty finished already!! whats up with the wheels you are casting for all the non FB peeps of LIL?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> :bowrofl: 20 hours a week playing forza 4 doesnt count as racing school!! now get the damn cutty finished already!! whats up with the wheels you are casting for all the non FB peeps of LIL?!


i actually went to Bondurant when i was 16


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> i actually went to Bondurant when i was 16


anywayz.....whats the deal with the wheels you posted up?! are they already casted


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> anywayz.....whats the deal with the wheels you posted up?! are they already casted


what wheels?


----------



## rollin yota28

You know what, get rid of the fender gap, it would look pretty good! I'm not a fan of high riders too much, but sit most of em down more on the rims, most if not all would be so much better off!


bigbadth1 said:


> i fucked up put random pics in this model thread i took it on vaca...
> View attachment 465704
> glad it was a 4 door the person did this too. but still disturbing...


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> what wheels?


the wires with the chrystler KO's


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> the wires with the chrystler KO's


when i make 10 sets then i sell thats how i operate


----------



## darkside customs

I think fire flies are tha shit son..... The only bug I know that has their asshole light up like a Christmas tree


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> I think fire flies are tha shit son..... The only bug I know that has their asshole light up like a Christmas tree


:loco: Whatchu been smokin?






And for the record..............................










With all that mexican food you be eatin, your ass probably lights up too. :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> :loco: Whatchu been smokin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With all that mexican food you be eatin, your ass probably lights up too. :roflmao:*


:roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:roflmao:now its grits n gravy!!lol


----------



## darkside customs

Cornbread mafuckas!!:roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

http://www.ebay.com/itm/85-cutlass-...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c5eec70f
happy too see at first, but not for that price!!


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Cornbread mafuckas!!:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

hocknberry said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/85-cutlass-...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c5eec70f
> happy too see at first, but not for that price!!


That's way too much fuckin money for that... I like how Carlos puts in the description "do not buy if planning to make copies of this... It's copyrighted".... 
Ryan aka 1ofakind was the one who made this originally, and then this guy came into SAEand started bitching that it was his original casting, and Ryan jacked it from him.... I really don't think Ryan wouldve done that.... Just pisses me off that some people in this hobby try and turn it into a let's see who can profit more type of deal... Not tryin to. Knock nobody, but that's why I haven't and probably never buy any show time resin item... Just to fatten this fools wallet


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


>


HOLY SHIT!!! LMAO


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> That's way too much fuckin money for that... I like how Carlos puts in the description "do not buy if planning to make copies of this... It's copyrighted"....
> Ryan aka 1ofakind was the one who made this originally, and then this guy came into SAEand started bitching that it was his original casting, and Ryan jacked it from him.... I really don't think Ryan wouldve done that.... Just pisses me off that some people in this hobby try and turn it into a let's see who can profit more type of deal... Not tryin to. Knock nobody, but that's why I haven't and probably never buy any show time resin item... Just to fatten this fools wallet


Yeah, you seen I jumped on his ass for it too?


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> That's way too much fuckin money for that... I like how *Carlos* puts in the description "do not buy if planning to make copies of this... It's copyrighted"....
> Ryan aka 1ofakind was the one who made this originally, and then this guy came into SAEand started bitching that it was his original casting, and Ryan jacked it from him.... I really don't think Ryan wouldve done that.... Just pisses me off that some people in this hobby try and turn it into a let's see who can profit more type of deal... Not tryin to. Knock nobody, but that's why I haven't and probably never buy any show time resin item... Just to fatten this fools wallet


that dude is a fucking prick straight up


----------



## darkside customs

Yea I seen that J...


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao: is it a new season of "the white rapper show"? Did this kid film this in school?
LMMFAO.... Yes, I am a juggalo, but you ain't seein me painting my shit up and bustin lame ass raps...


----------



## grimreaper69

:roflmao: Fuckin poser.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> :roflmao: Fuckin poser.


:roflmao::roflmao::werd:
The dude is a true definition of an e-banger


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


lol i know that dude met him personally before hes good peoples


----------



## Tonioseven

Those are Frank's and Marty's cars. They are pretty cool.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


>


Those are sikk as FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! :fool2: I WANT THEM!!


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


i think i know what to do with my fire bird wagon now!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Firebird wagon ?!?! . . . =-O I think I just fried synapse just just thinkin down that road . . . . 




Oh yeah , I got the decals hock thanx a million bro!


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> Firebird wagon ?!?! . . . =-O I think I just fried synapse just just thinkin down that road . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah , I got the decals hock thanx a million bro!


Kammback wagons there should be a camaro and firebird


----------



## darkside customs

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpA3NVafsdo&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


> Kammback wagons there should be a camaro and firebird


----------



## Lownslow302

yep dont want either lol if i do im cutting them for the roof and swapping them


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> [video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpA3NVafsdo&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


Hey Darkside that little perverted chickin smiley should throw in the towel already. He's never gonna finish.
poor little guy is just yankin his johnson clean off! I't's like one of those dog's that goe's around humping the furniture without really ever getting anything done!


----------



## bigkidd420

I want a 79 formula.


----------



## COAST2COAST

damn it....was bidding on a 39 resin & lost in tthe las second :banghead::guns::biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


>


yeszir...i have the brown firebird.....I NEED THAT CAMARO!!! WANNA DEAL?!


----------



## halfasskustoms

I don't have them ether. Just found the pics on the net.


----------



## COAST2COAST

saw this on another site....thought id share

cheech&chongnicedreamscart


----------



## darkside customs

That's badass!


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Tonioseven

I accomplished 3 of those already. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


> I accomplished 3 of those already. Lol.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Carona? Spelling problems it seems.


----------



## sinicle

DAMN, I GOT 10 OUTTA THOSE!!!:roflmaonly one's I missed are I don't talk shit to female members of this site, I'm not a save-a-hoe, was never near the OT riots, I joined a club but I've ALWAYS been gangsta, and I never bought any pre-built 64s!

speaking of gangsta, whatever happened to that guy McLovin? does he still come around here?


----------



## grimreaper69

sinicle said:


> DAMN, I GOT 10 OUTTA THOSE!!!:roflmaonly one's I missed are I don't talk shit to female members of this site, I'm not a save-a-hoe, was never near the OT riots, I joined a club but I've ALWAYS been gangsta, and I never bought any pre-built 64s!
> 
> speaking of gangsta, whatever happened to that guy McLovin? does he still come around here?


He's been hangin out over on MCM, I think Mini finally scared him away. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> He's been hangin out over on MCM, I think Mini finally scared him away. LMAO


Really? I haven't noticed him over there.... Well, I didn't notice his shit over here either lol


----------



## grimreaper69

He hasn't been posting his "builds" but he's been there.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

UndeadWhiteBoy. :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

He's still around from time to time... He's just tryin to keep out of the bs on LIL


----------



## chevyguy97

HELP!!!!!!
i have a 64 impala 1:1, and i am tring to wire up the wiper motor, i need to know what the wiper feed wire coming outa the fire wall plugs into on the wiper motor, and i need to know if i have pluged in the wiper motor wire in the right place, PLEASE if any one knows where i can get a wiring diagram for the 2 speed wiper motor with washer please let me know OR if you own a 64 impala and would like to post up a pic of yours. This is what my wiper motor looks like on my car, so im going to need a pic or diagram of one just like it.










the wiring kit i have onit now has a 2 prong plug and a 3 prong plug that goes from the wiper motor through the fire wall to the switch on the dash, but i don't have any power going to it, there is a wire coming outa the main wiring kit on the motor side of the fire wall and it's says WIPER FEED i need to know where that wire goes. PLEASE HELP if ya can, since this topic moves so fast you can PM me with pic's if you have them OR if you know of a place on the web that i could look at a wiring diagram for this style wiper motor. THANKS.


----------



## Lownslow302

its fucking crazy how them tires still hold air


----------



## grimreaper69

What an IDIOT. 

http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...o-sell-cloned-chevelle-z16-as-the-real-thing/


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> What an IDIOT.
> 
> http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...o-sell-cloned-chevelle-z16-as-the-real-thing/


haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lmao. If thay guy was trying to make an accurate clone he failed miserably.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Lmao. If thay guy was trying to make an accurate clone he failed miserably.


Only accurate enough to sell to a sucker and line his pockets. But he still FAILED. LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms

61 impala lo lo on my classic car today. NICE TOO.


----------



## Lownslow302

more honda on my rice plz


----------



## COAST2COAST

hey panch ....was wondering if you could hook a paintjob up for me













j/k.........you could probly do it too


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> hey panch ....was wondering if you could hook a paintjob up for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k.........you could probly do it too


GD!! thats wicked...trend....where yah at?!


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


>


v10?! cant wait to see one of these thrashed on wreackedexotics.com!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Re-Builder-----

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1968-impala-/251043699339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a735eda8b


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Re-Builder-----
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1968-impala-/251043699339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a735eda8b


:shh: i had that on my watch list!!


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> Re-Builder-----
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1968-impala-/251043699339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a735eda8b


Does like the wheels, would look even better wrapped up in 5.20s


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

COAST2COAST said:


> hey panch ....was wondering if you could hook a paintjob up for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k.........you could probly do it too



I seen this 62 in person at the Mesa show couple weeks ago and that bitch is bad!


----------



## halfasskustoms

There's a lo lo in this video. Kinda kool.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Man Id fuck the shit outto her


----------



## darkside customs

Dear LAYITLOW owners or whoever the fuck is in charge of this site,
I can handle the fact that the overall look of the site has changed, I can also overlook the fact that a mod isn't around anymore, I can even overlook the fact that this forum has gone from bein insanely busy to dead as fuck... I can even overlook the fact that Robledo shot himself in the face and hasn't been banned for bein a nutridin ***.....
But what I can't seem to overlook is the fact that half the time I try to log onto this POS, I get a database error... This is almost as annoying as the server is too busy to handle your request.... 
Please remove your head(s) from your ass(es) and look into having this problem fixed ASAP .... Thanks and have a good day


----------



## motecarlosean

flo is a whore


halfasskustoms said:


> There's a lo lo in this video. Kinda kool.


----------



## darkside customs

motecarlosean said:


> flo is a whore


:twak:Hey, you leave Flo alone... She's my slutty whore


----------



## rollin yota28

I agree, I mentioned this a couple times actually. I really hate it though when you're in the middle of a message or something, THEN it craps out!


darkside customs said:


> Dear LAYITLOW owners or whoever the fuck is in charge of this site,
> I can handle the fact that the overall look of the site has changed, I can also overlook the fact that a mod isn't around anymore, I can even overlook the fact that this forum has gone from bein insanely busy to dead as fuck... I can even overlook the fact that Robledo shot himself in the face and hasn't been banned for bein a nutridin ***.....
> But what I can't seem to overlook is the fact that half the time I try to log onto this POS, I get a database error... This is almost as annoying as the server is too busy to handle your request....
> Please remove your head(s) from your ass(es) and look into having this problem fixed ASAP .... Thanks and have a good day


----------



## motecarlosean

do you think my speaker is ok


----------



## motecarlosean

me to it takes almost 5 minutes to post sometimes.


rollin yota28 said:


> I agree, I mentioned this a couple times actually. I really hate it though when you're in the middle of a message or something, THEN it craps out!


----------



## Lownslow302

motecarlosean said:


> do you think my speaker is ok
> View attachment 469948


:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

motecarlosean said:


> do you think my speaker is ok
> View attachment 469948


:roflmao:This fool!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Me, Lil brandon, and two more from our club cruising wit us this weekend... We be in dem streets!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lownslow302 said:


> its fucking crazy how them tires still hold air


:barf:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


>


That's soooooooooo funny. Iv never seen that pic before.


----------



## Lownslow302

halfasskustoms said:


> That's soooooooooo funny. Iv never seen that pic before.


made it today lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

Great job. I love it.


----------



## darkside customs

There always has to be that one judgmental asshole on MCM... Just got a PM from a guy on there telling me that although my pint looks really nice, I might want to concentrate on doing a better foilin job....I replied back with " LOL, thanks for being quick to point out a fault on my build, ys my foiling is far from perfect, however I was born with hand tremors and can't seem to control the shaking when I build, but I checked your profile out and I see that you don't have any builds yourself, so those with glass mothers shouldn't cast stones... Have a good day".... I think it shut his ass up....


----------



## halfasskustoms

Sorry to hear that, I was banded from there cuz my user name. So now I don't know if I want to go there and post if I can't use this name.
I use this name on every site I'm on.


----------



## darkside customs

Lol.... Gregg is real anal about profanity... Lol I said anal


----------



## darkside customs

Hydrohype said:


> I missed the old days..when i was the only eater in town.. if she taste good?
> and she keeps flowing? i will out eat any ***** in the nation..
> set up an eat off.. i cant speak Spanish worth a damm.. but I got tongue that flickers
> like humming bird.. i hate pearsed nipples and pearsed clits.. its like trying to lick around a pad lock or get milk through a chain link fence.. :uh:


How the fuck did I miss this?!?
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

I RARELY post over thereanymore. I WILL finish my '57 and post pictures of it for the lowrider community build though. Cats do too much talkin' and not enough buildin'.


----------



## 502Regal

Lownslow302 said:


>


I'm driving a donk on doughnuts right now.. my batts are almost dead and I ain't droppin it if I can't pick it back up later.. lol Saves tires too.


----------



## MAZDAT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhT3C9mHLZ4&feature=player_embeddedSorry, didn't see that


----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


> cHECK THIS OUT....
> http://youtu.be/zhT3C9mHLZ4


Repost


----------



## Lownslow302

:fool2: this is Low done right


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao:


:roflmao:I would've been Captain Save-A-Hoe fer her ass!! :boink::yes::naughty:


----------



## darkside customs

Fuck you E harmony.com.... Because of you I got crabs....




































Yea right... I was bullshittin and you know this man!!!


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> :roflmao:I would've been Captain Save-A-Hoe fer her ass!! :boink::yes::naughty:


X100


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## grimreaper69

WTF?!?!?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amt-Ertl-Ch...164?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebda64554

If he actually gets it I might consider sellin off some of mine.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> WTF?!?!?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amt-Ertl-Ch...164?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebda64554
> 
> If he actually gets it I might consider sellin off some of mine.


X2... That's way too much for a starting bid...


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> X2... That's way too much for a starting bid...


thats too much period!!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## rollin yota28

So my data usage warning just popped up on my phone, so I check, and it says the internet is the most. Hmm, wonder what from *cough* LIL *cough*


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> So my data usage warning just popped up on my phone, so I check, and it says the internet is the most. Hmm, wonder what from *cough* LIL *cough*


LOL...fuck a wireless leash!! ill sit in front of this computer and make shit work for me right! and yah im a LIL junky too! i work to much to even need a celly! the wifey brought up LIL on her phone one time...nah!! not for me!!


----------



## rollin yota28

hocknberry said:


> LOL...fuck a wireless leash!! ill sit in front of this computer and make shit work for me right! and yah im a LIL junky too! i work to much to even need a celly! the wifey brought up LIL on her phone one time...nah!! not for me!!


 HAHAHA! That's funny, but its all I got right now


----------



## grimreaper69

Had a delivery to an ol lady's house tonight and this was in her driveway.










Gonna stop over there tomorrow if I get outta work early enough and see if she wants to sell it and look it over.


----------



## rollindeep408

grimreaper69 said:


> Had a delivery to an ol lady's house tonight and this was in her driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna stop over there tomorrow if I get outta work early enough and see if she wants to sell it and look it over.


That's a clean as fuck coupedeville


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


>


I wouldn't do that to a race car but that's bad ass


----------



## darkside customs

Wonderbread has finally met his match....
Got a new girl that actually has an interest in cars, racing, and she wanna build a model car with me.... 
She's from Puerto Rico and I think I'm in love..... 
Plus she calls me her ****** wannabe... Lmao

I'm serious, I can't stop thinking bout this girl....


----------



## dig_derange

darkside customs said:


> X2... That's way too much for a starting bid...


it says it was reposted.. probably didnt happen.


----------



## dig_derange

Lownslow302 said:


>


holy shit that's sick!


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Wonderbread has finally met his match....
> Got a new girl that actually has an interest in cars, racing, and she wanna build a model car with me....
> She's from Puerto Rico and I think I'm in love.....
> Plus she calls me her ****** wannabe... Lmao
> 
> I'm serious, I can't stop thinking bout this girl....


dont piss her off  theyre like Dominican girls when they get pissed


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> I wouldn't do that to a race car but that's bad ass


me neither im sure half that shit would burn if they even started it. its a 4 rotor pushing around 1600hp


----------



## Lownslow302

Lownslow302 said:


> me neither im sure half that shit would burn if they even started it. its a 4 rotor pushing around 1600hp


my bad 1600 hp


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## LUXMAN

Those are some serious fuckin snow chains on those tires lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lownslow302 said:


> more honda on my rice plz


:barf:


----------



## LUXMAN

Isnt that an nsx tho


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


>


WOW now that's a BIG FOOT.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

One of those off highway mine dump trucks without the bed.They get even bigger then that .


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> Isnt that an nsx tho


 most idiots dont know the difference between china and japan


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Wonderbread has finally met his match....
> Got a new girl that actually has an interest in cars, racing, and she wanna build a model car with me....
> She's from Puerto Rico and I think I'm in love.....
> Plus she calls me her ****** wannabe... Lmao
> 
> I'm serious, I can't stop thinking bout this girl....


AWW, how sweet, the Godfather is lovestruck. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea


----------



## hocknberry

LUXMAN said:


> Isnt that an nsx tho


:yes: but there is no ACURA label in japan/china...all acura's we have here in the states are soley honda in the land of the rising sun! :thumbsup: still a wicked 1:1 either way you call it!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> :yes: but there is no ACURA label in japan/china...all acura's we have here in the states are soley honda in the land of the rising sun! :thumbsup: still a wicked 1:1 either way you call it!


:thumbsup: it was Ayrtons Sennas favorite whip thats why i like them


check out the dudes footwork when he drives


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: it was Ayrtons Sennas favorite whip thats why i like them
> 
> 
> check out the dudes footwork when he drives


never heard of him...but he can drive...LOL...looks likes he's drivin that right hand nsx in leather house shoes?!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> never heard of him...but he can drive...LOL...looks likes he's drivin that right hand nsx in leather house shoes?!


no one outside racing has the dude is the god king of race car drivers this dude would race a indy car all out in the rain with no assists, Earnhardt Sr. doesnt hold a candle to what this dude has accomplished on and off the track. if it wasnt for him the NSX wouldnt be the whip it is today

you can say hes the blueprint of traction control too.


----------



## Lownslow302

im over the part quota as far as passing the class is concerned but if it aint looking like a dancer it aint done


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=141980&showall=1


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=141980&showall=1


Great pics there Tonio!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Siim123

This is how Estonians get drunk, we drink pure ethanol:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


>


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


>


Thats fly. I wanna 61 vert coupe de so bad. There was a purple hardtop on in Villens here in lousville chromed out undies, murals, juiced belonged to a dude named Jaime. Painted it kandy brandywine and sold it overseas... Liked this pic..


----------



## darkside customs

Lowridingmike said:


> Thats fly. I wanna 61 vert coupe de so bad. There was a purple hardtop on in Villens here in lousville chromed out undies, murals, juiced belonged to a dude named Jaime. Painted it kandy brandywine and sold it overseas... Liked this pic..


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn server


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Here's a cool-ass Tumblr site:*_ http://slownlow.tumblr.com/archive _*LOTS of old-school inspiration in there!!:thumbsup:*_


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that was a hell of alot of pics.


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Nice though, right?!*_ :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.pulsarprofx.com/decalpro/Vertical/1_MENU/1b_Overview/Overview.html


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> _*Nice though, right?!*_ :yes::thumbsup:


:rimshot: :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah nice Tonio!


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.pulsarprofx.com/decalpro/Vertical/1_MENU/1b_Overview/Overview.html


was looking at that stuff for a while a lot of people know about it but they all say its a hastle


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


GD!! thats puuuuuuuuurty!


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## kustombuilder

looking for pics of somebody that built a 50's burban.I dont remember who built it


----------



## Lownslow302

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that was a hell of alot of pics.


indeed, bookmarked


----------



## Tonioseven

*Swedish model contest; lots of nice work in here...
*
http://public.fotki.com/teamsorlandet/shows/wecomoco-2012/


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> *Swedish model contest; lots of nice work in here...
> *
> http://public.fotki.com/teamsorlandet/shows/wecomoco-2012/


good shit:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.pulsarprofx.com/decalpro/Vertical/1_MENU/1b_Overview/Overview.html



daaaaang, i want that. I'll have to read up on it some more, but sounds awesome


----------



## grimreaper69

Gettin the shop back in order. spent the last 2 days movin it upstairs since the wifey wanted our bedroom on the first floor.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lownslow302 said:


> good shit:thumbsup:


Kool.That top Buick is the work of Clauies Beck Fries,:worship:All done by hand and like 15 years old.That build has withstood the test of time.Great models in those pics.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Gettin the shop back in order. spent the last 2 days movin it upstairs since the wifey wanted our bedroom on the first floor.


Got yourself a nice Chevy truck collection going there. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Got yourself a nice Chevy truck collection going there. :thumbsup:


:yes: Whenever I find them for a good price I pick em up. Each one of those was $15 or less shipped. Obviously I got a truck fetish. lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I would say so.


----------



## Lownslow302

im not doing the 3d shit for my amusement heres the purpose of the schooling im in


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

yep first thing ima do is release a 77 tbird heres a pic


----------



## COAST2COAST

:no:


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> :no:


no worries people who've gotten shit from me know whats up i make proper molds so no banana resins


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> :no:


no worries people who've gotten shit from me know whats up i make proper molds so no banana resins


----------



## LUXMAN

Lmao on a sidenote that pic just made me wanna build a 5.0 . . . . And is that a ferrari superamerica !!?? . . .


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> Lmao on a sidenote that pic just made me wanna build a 5.0 . . . . And is that a ferrari superamerica !!?? . . .


one of a few i built for people but this one is my own for the buildoff

















that 5.0 is about 7 years old i built its the Menace II Society stang i got the red one too but im gonna make a new one using the revell vert and the cobra hatch to make it close too also using pots and pans somewhat period correct low pro tires


----------



## Lownslow302

working on a new type of mold


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :shocked: :wow: :shocked:


----------



## grimreaper69

Supposed to get one hell of a storm tonight, but honestly it looks like it's gonna pass right on by us.


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> Supposed to get one hell of a storm tonight, but honestly it looks like it's gonna pass right on by us.


we might be catching some of that it was fucking humid out today


----------



## halfasskustoms

Look at whats for our future. What for it.






Starts with this...






And then some of this.


----------



## grimreaper69

We just got hail like a motherfucker.


----------



## darkside customs

Shit, it stormed here like crazy.... It was awesome


----------



## darkside customs

Nice setup James!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> We just got hail like a motherfucker.


Damn we didn't get any of that. Some wicked clouds and some rain but no hail.


----------



## grimreaper69

There were reports of hail the size of an egg in other parts of town. I'm afraid to go look at the car and truck.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Thought it was going to be a fun night untill that storm rolled in. Customer left his Callaway Vette and said have fun. Fuckin storm. Took pics though.


----------



## grimreaper69

He said have fun cuz he knew that car wouldn't be goin outside. LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## halfasskustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> We just got hail like a motherfucker.


Wensday after noon around 6.00pm we had hail just like that. It went like this. Sunny all day-a lil wend dark clouds then hail. for 10 min then, sunny again.


----------



## Lownslow302

we had thunder and rain it was meh


----------



## Lowridingmike

grimreaper69 said:


> We just got hail like a motherfucker.



I was on the freeway doing bout 80 from a show, that was Saturday right? in th elac dippin tryan get home b/c it was getting pitch dark fast and all of a sudden felt like a million kids were stoning my ride. Got off got under a gas station canopy, some of em were the size of golf balls, not a ding on my car though.. However my neighbor's scion took $5000 (according to insurance) worth of damage? WOW! SHoudl'v ejust left it outside.. His ride was pretty mangled though... WIndshelt and back class were both cracked.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lucky you got under that gas station......


----------



## Lowridingmike

halfasskustoms said:


> Lucky you got under that gas station......


You damn right, getting out from under it was the issue, I was blocked in bout 3 cars deep on each side. Guess everybody had the same idea. lol It was ridiculous, you couldn't see 3 ft in front of you, and you couldn't walk 2 ft in it w/o getting smacked and soaked. lol Was running w/ my kid spinning and stiff arming ****** like I was headed for the inzone tryna get into speedway.


----------



## Tonioseven

*If you're not usin' "Upol" clearcoat or better, step your game up; real talk.*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

co-signed ! 


Tonioseven said:


> *If you're not usin' "Upol" clearcoat or better, step your game up; real talk.*



Dang look at all of the attention here on LIL .......... :biggrin:

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently *41 users browsing this forum**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/online.php*. (7 members & *34 guests*)

Trendsetta 68
ejm2002
drnitrus
Tonioseven
darkside customs+
bigdogg323
BIGG $TAN 870


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


> *If you're not usin' "Upol" clearcoat or better, step your game up; real talk.*


We use car clear for the nice stuff, rattle can for the who cares stuff, whats this upol?


----------



## MAZDAT

Lowridingmike said:


> We use car clear for the nice stuff, rattle can for the who cares stuff, whats this upol?


Urethane clear:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Ready to Use, High Gloss with Excellent U.V. Resistance*
CLEAR #1 is a 1K, ready to use clear coat in an aerosol. It is used for finishing coated surfaces in order to achieve a high gloss, UV resistant, durable finish.
A new high performance clear coat that gives 2K performance with the convenience of an aerosol. Clear #1 is the ultimate SMART repair tool it is crystal clear, has excellent build and is compatible with water-based base coats . The cured Clear #1 has excellent gloss and image depth it is ideal for spot repairs and gives a durable, UV resistant finish. CLEAR #1 is isocyanate free.

Very high gloss finish with excellent U.V. resistance and durability
Ideal for spot repair and blends easily with existing 2K clear coats
High performance clog-free aerosol giving a spray gun like finish
450 ml aerosol can
High performance 1K clear coat that gives 2K performance with the convenience of an aerosol.
Excellent gloss and image depth. 
Fast drying, easy to use giving excellent image depth. 
*Application:*

Shake can thoroughly before use for a minimum of 2 minutes.
Apply 1-2 light even coats.
Allow 5-10 minutes flash off time between coats.
*Drying time*

Allow 30 minutes before handling.
Drying time is dependent upon film thickness, humidity and temperature.
http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/u-pol-clear-1-high-gloss-clear-coat-up0796-p-15130.aspx


----------



## darkside customs

What Tonio said


----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


> Urethane clear:thumbsup:


indeed


----------



## halfasskustoms

Be sides this link is there anywere eless we can get that at dam near $20.00 a can.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I get it for 13.00 a can at Space Age auto.


----------



## halfasskustoms

I'll check it out at my near by auto parts store.


----------



## darkside customs

MCA from the Beastie Boys died today....


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> *Ready to Use, High Gloss with Excellent U.V. Resistance*
> CLEAR #1 is a 1K, ready to use clear coat in an aerosol. It is used for finishing coated surfaces in order to achieve a high gloss, UV resistant, durable finish.
> A new high performance clear coat that gives 2K performance with the convenience of an aerosol. Clear #1 is the ultimate SMART repair tool it is crystal clear, has excellent build and is compatible with water-based base coats . The cured Clear #1 has excellent gloss and image depth it is ideal for spot repairs and gives a durable, UV resistant finish. CLEAR #1 is isocyanate free.
> 
> Very high gloss finish with excellent U.V. resistance and durability
> Ideal for spot repair and blends easily with existing 2K clear coats
> High performance clog-free aerosol giving a spray gun like finish
> 450 ml aerosol can
> High performance 1K clear coat that gives 2K performance with the convenience of an aerosol.
> Excellent gloss and image depth.
> Fast drying, easy to use giving excellent image depth.
> *Application:*
> 
> Shake can thoroughly before use for a minimum of 2 minutes.
> Apply 1-2 light even coats.
> Allow 5-10 minutes flash off time between coats.
> *Drying time*
> 
> Allow 30 minutes before handling.
> Drying time is dependent upon film thickness, humidity and temperature.
> http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/u-pol-clear-1-high-gloss-clear-coat-up0796-p-15130.aspx


If you like that toni check out a clear called spray max it's a 2k clear in a can has a push button top 20 bucks a can and clowns upol


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> MCA from the Beastie Boys died today....


Rip and fuckkkkkkkkk ! Cancer


----------



## ART2ROLL

rollindeep408 said:


> Rip and fuckkkkkkkkk ! Cancer


Fuck Cancer! 

Rest in peace Adam


----------



## 408models

SO HAS ANYONE SEEN THESE OUT YET? GOT AN EMAIL FROM A SITE THAT POST UP NEW ITEMS IN THERE STORE?


----------



## darkside customs

408models said:


> SO HAS ANYONE SEEN THESE OUT YET? GOT AN EMAIL FROM A SITE THAT POST UP NEW ITEMS IN THERE STORE?


Yup... Already grabbed one up.. Goin back next week to get a few more....


----------



## hocknberry

408models said:


> SO HAS ANYONE SEEN THESE OUT YET? GOT AN EMAIL FROM A SITE THAT POST UP NEW ITEMS IN THERE STORE?


hobby towns everywhere should have em by now?! dont know about online!?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> If you like that toni check out a clear called spray max it's a 2k clear in a can has a push button top 20 bucks a can and clowns upol


I had a can of it but I couldn't get used to the spray pattern plus the shelf life was short so I started to panic after the first day I used it. I may give it another go because the bodies that I DIDN'T mess up with it, turned out nice as hell.


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> *Ready to Use, High Gloss with Excellent U.V. Resistance*
> CLEAR #1 is a 1K, ready to use clear coat in an aerosol. It is used for finishing coated surfaces in order to achieve a high gloss, UV resistant, durable finish.
> A new high performance clear coat that gives 2K performance with the convenience of an aerosol. Clear #1 is the ultimate SMART repair tool it is crystal clear, has excellent build and is compatible with water-based base coats . The cured Clear #1 has excellent gloss and image depth it is ideal for spot repairs and gives a durable, UV resistant finish. CLEAR #1 is isocyanate free.
> 
> Very high gloss finish with excellent U.V. resistance and durability
> Ideal for spot repair and blends easily with existing 2K clear coats
> High performance clog-free aerosol giving a spray gun like finish
> 450 ml aerosol can
> High performance 1K clear coat that gives 2K performance with the convenience of an aerosol.
> Excellent gloss and image depth.
> Fast drying, easy to use giving excellent image depth.
> *Application:*
> 
> Shake can thoroughly before use for a minimum of 2 minutes.
> Apply 1-2 light even coats.
> Allow 5-10 minutes flash off time between coats.
> *Drying time*
> 
> Allow 30 minutes before handling.
> Drying time is dependent upon film thickness, humidity and temperature.
> http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/u-pol-clear-1-high-gloss-clear-coat-up0796-p-15130.aspx


I sometimes spray a little on my cars before they get shipped out for foil. did about 6 last year with this stuff..
I like it on top of duplicolor's.. hey tonio i was gonna go yellow with a white top. But looking at this with black rims and frame?
(this is the frame that going on the vert 63) I thinking the same grey that is on the rivi, with alot of deep flake. but a smooth 
gloss white top with two tone grey and white stock interior? (dose anybody got skirts to fit a resin duce?)


----------



## Tonioseven

Send it.


----------



## Tonioseven

*ClasSICK music right there.*


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Send it.


 you know this!:thumbsup:
just let me get the fit-ment issues squired away with the interior and decide what frame to go with, i just learned that the amt vert 62 has fenders wells on the body. and the revel 62 has fender well attached to the interior walls? I have'nt even looked at either fire wall yet. more and more it seams that the good ole 65 frame is my favorite way to go as far as a frame swap... i might cut the rear bed of the interior off. so it can lay without 
obstruction.. either way it will be on its way to ef el la real soon T. the most body work it will need is getting the hood to sit flush.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Roly Rozay does the skirts. I got a set of 'em on my '63 in S-L-O-W progress. *


----------



## darkside customs

Was she a great big fat girl?


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> Was she a great big fat girl?


Lmao 

It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again !


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Lmao
> 
> It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again !


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN

Hydrohype said:


> you know this!:thumbsup:
> just let me get the fit-ment issues squired away with the interior and decide what frame to go with, i just learned that the amt vert 62 has fenders wells on the body. and the revel 62 has fender well attached to the interior walls? I have'nt even looked at either fire wall yet. more and more it seams that the good ole 65 frame is my favorite way to go as far as a frame swap... i might cut the rear bed of the interior off. so it can lay without
> obstruction.. either way it will be on its way to ef el la real soon T. the most body work it will need is getting the hood to sit flush.


duece wagon is killin! Dammir hydro i need a wagon In My line up now lok. I was lovin those 58 2dr wagons where can i get one?


----------



## Siim123

Hey guys, I made a video about this weekends event, it was my first time to do something like this, let me know what you think(yea i know my hand shakes like shit, need to use tripod more often next time  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psCNRHLKa7A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## halfasskustoms

Siim123 said:


> Hey guys, I made a video about this weekends event, it was my first time to do something like this, let me know what you think(yea i know my hand shakes like shit, need to use tripod more often next time  )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psCNRHLKa7A&feature=youtu.be


Its funny here in the US, we see these car's eveyday. So there not that big of a deal. But to see it thur your eye's it is. That was a great video. And that 1st song fit the video just right.....

Great job man.


----------



## Siim123

halfasskustoms said:


> Its funny here in the US, we see these car's eveyday. So there not that big of a deal. But to see it thur your eye's it is. That was a great video. And that 1st song fit the video just right.....
> 
> Great job man.


Yea only US cars you see here daily are Chrysler 300C's, 300M's and Grand Voyagers.


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXMAN said:


> duece wagon is killin! Dammir hydro i need a wagon In My line up now lok. I was lovin those 58 2dr wagons where can i get one?


 hear you go Lux. I wonder what happened to the 58 coup/ resin conversion that 
Mkd was doing last year? 

http://www.resinrealm.net/GALLERIES/RRGallery/index.html

Siim that video was cool, I was digging the 69 chevell and that white buick allot.. I use to have a 88 cadi like the one you guys were in, that was my first car after spending many years on the curb cracked out of my mind.. lol 
Hey Gas is at $5.00 hear, what is it over there?


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> Was she a great big fat girl?


damm you Darkside. lol I got a great story for you later when i get back. A funny thing happened to me yesterday on the way to a car show. (and yea she was a little fat)


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> Yea only US cars you see here daily are Chrysler 300C's, 300M's and Grand Voyagers.


chrysler will do anything for sales lol theyll shove their shitty cars down anyones throat, so far they seem to be doing much better teaming up with Fiat


----------



## Siim123

Hydrohype said:


> hear you go Lux. I wonder what happened to the 58 coup/ resin conversion that
> Mkd was doing last year?
> 
> http://www.resinrealm.net/GALLERIES/RRGallery/index.html
> 
> Siim that video was cool, I was digging the 69 chevell and that white buick allot.. I use to have a 88 cadi like the one you guys were in, that was my first car after spending many years on the curb cracked out of my mind.. lol
> Hey Gas is at $5.00 hear, what is it over there?


Thanks Markie, its actually 89 Eldorado and my friend is really proud of it  Its a cool ass car. 

Its 7$ per gallon here if i calculated correctly, and its low price compared to European average. 
AND in Estonia we dont earn half the money per month like you guys over there. But we dont complain or riot like the guys in Greece who get much more money than we do. We just live with it and we are used to it (Ex-Soviet country)


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> chrysler will do anything for sales lol theyll shove their shitty cars down anyones throat, so far they seem to be doing much better teaming up with Fiat


New 300 SRT8 is pretty damn cool IMO, seems to have much more quality than previous one. And the new jeep grand cherokee looks cool too


----------



## chris_thobe

Siim123 said:


> New 300 SRT8 is pretty damn cool IMO, seems to have much more quality than previous one. And the new jeep grand cherokee looks cool too


I am a fan of the SRT 8 Challenger. They are bad looking, I love how much they look like the 70's Challenger with a 2012 modern feel to them.


----------



## Lowridingmike

*On my bullshit at work..*










At work getting paid.










On my b.s. making a client's kid laugh. Love working with people, love my job.









Shaker game.. Damn doctor was hitting 6-8 runnin mates back to back like nothin.. Let a chick fade him til he's cooled down, I'm side betting friendlys til then..


----------



## Siim123

chris_thobe said:


> I am a fan of the SRT 8 Challenger. They are bad looking, I love how much they look like the 70's Challenger with a 2012 modern feel to them.


Yeah they're cool, but im not fan of the interior. 
The new 300C SRT8 tho has an awesome looking interior imo


----------



## chris_thobe

Siim123 said:


> Yeah they're cool, but im not fan of the interior.
> The new 300C SRT8 tho has an awesome looking interior imo


Yea, I test drove an RT Challenger and thats exactly what I was thinking.. The interior was kinda plain jane and all plastic, and the car was $36,000 :nono: For that kinda money they need to step it up!!


----------



## Lownslow302

chris_thobe said:


> Yea, I test drove an RT Challenger and thats exactly what I was thinking.. The interior was kinda plain jane and all plastic, and the car was $36,000 :nono: For that kinda money they need to step it up!!


ever drive the 6 speed lol its like a fucking prius accelerating down hill


----------



## darkside customs

Users Browsing this Forum
There are currently 73 users browsing this forum. (7 members & 66 guests)
darkside customs Smallz tyhodge07 sinicle Woods pancho1969 grimreaper69

Look at all these undercover motherfuckas


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> *On my bullshit at work..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At work getting paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my b.s. making a client's kid laugh. Love working with people, love my job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaker game.. Damn doctor was hitting 6-8 runnin mates back to back like nothin.. Let a chick fade him til he's cooled down, I'm side betting friendlys til then..


 your staff looks cool. hey hoe's where's my money!:rofl:
dont let the feds see this post. The I R S is doing the most these days!


----------



## Hydrohype

Siim123 said:


> Thanks Markie, its actually 89 Eldorado and my friend is really proud of it  Its a cool ass car.
> 
> Its 7$ per gallon here if i calculated correctly, and its low price compared to European average.
> AND in Estonia we dont earn half the money per month like you guys over there. But we dont complain or riot like the guys in Greece who get much more money than we do. We just live with it and we are used to it (Ex-Soviet country)


I get pissed when ever i hear the word Greece, we've been borrowing money from China and loaning money to Greece. now Cadillac GM volt want to leave the US and set up shop in China Brazil and Mexico. and travel there on 
US tax dollars and take a look at how Greece has been spending it's money after dark.


----------



## Hydrohype

just plain yummy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Hydrohype said:


> I get pissed when ever i hear the word Greece, we've been borrowing money from China and loaning money to Greece. now Cadillac GM volt want to leave the US and set up shop in China Brazil and Mexico. and travel there on
> US tax dollars and take a look at how Greece has been spending it's money after dark.


Creeks are used with fancy living, they have lived way too easy for years and now when its time to pay the loans they riot. You should see their lifestyle: Big ass vacations, big ass wage, long ass lunch breaks, every worker gets payd way too much... 
And we, hard working Estonians figuring out our own shit(as an ex-soviet country we started out very poor and with hard work we are pretty much most developed ex-soviet country, but still quite poor country if you compare it with other EU members), have to give millions to support rich ass Greece.


----------



## Lownslow302

Hydrohype said:


> I get pissed when ever i hear the word Greece, we've been borrowing money from China and loaning money to Greece. now *Cadillac GM volt want to leave the US and set up shop in China Brazil and Mexico*. and travel there on
> US tax dollars and take a look at how Greece has been spending it's money after dark.


theyve had shops there for years car companies realized unions are hurting them against the koreans and it did. It wont work shipping cars is expensive as shit, Ford,Chrysler, and Toyota will make a killing so will the korean companies building cars here. if anything theyll be shopping for land in the bible belt people there by nature hate unions


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[h=4]*DANG 55 users !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like a few years ago *!  :thumbsup:




Forum Information and Options[/h][h=5]Moderators of this Forum[/h]

*BUD*
*Joe6pt0*
*LunaticMark*
*oneclick*
*Mr Impala*
*Big Rich*
*JasonJ*
*1ofaknd*
*NIMSTER64*
*blueouija*
*ricndaregal*
*TopDogg*
*Brahma Brian*
*61 Impala on 3*
*DRLOWZ*
*Bejeweled_65*
*OGJordan*
*phatras*
*CoupeDTS*
*PLANETGETLOW*
*Skim*
[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 55 users browsing this forum. (10 members & 45 guests)

Trendsetta 68
Peter64
caprice76
BIGG $TAN 870
Lowmodelr
darkside customs+
bigdogg323
dyzcustoms
teresi56


----------



## Hydrohype

Siim123 said:


> Creeks are used with fancy living, they have lived way too easy for years and now when its time to pay the loans they riot. You should see their lifestyle: Big ass vacations, big ass wage, long ass lunch breaks, every worker gets payd way too much...
> And we, hard working Estonians figuring out our own shit(as an ex-soviet country we started out very poor and with hard work we are pretty much most developed ex-soviet country, but still quite poor country if you compare it with other EU members), have to give millions to support rich ass Greece.


Much prop's comrade..lol i believe you Siim. Tellly and his folks got to get the fuck up off of our Tax's. sink or swim mo fo's but leave us out of it.. what's up Ese and Trend?


----------



## darkside customs

Trendsetta 68 said:


> [h=4]*DANG 55 users !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like a few years ago *!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum Information and Options[/h][h=5]Moderators of this Forum[/h]
> 
> *BUD*
> *Joe6pt0*
> *LunaticMark*
> *oneclick*
> *Mr Impala*
> *Big Rich*
> *JasonJ*
> *1ofaknd*
> *NIMSTER64*
> *blueouija*
> *ricndaregal*
> *TopDogg*
> *Brahma Brian*
> *61 Impala on 3*
> *DRLOWZ*
> *Bejeweled_65*
> *OGJordan*
> *phatras*
> *CoupeDTS*
> *PLANETGETLOW*
> *Skim*
> [h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 55 users browsing this forum. (10 members & 45 guests)
> 
> Trendsetta 68
> Peter64
> caprice76
> BIGG $TAN 870
> Lowmodelr
> darkside customs+
> bigdogg323
> dyzcustoms
> teresi56


It would be even better if they replied though... More participation fuckers..... 
Need the old crew back in here again...
408 guys, minidick, lowandbeyond, Santiago etc.


----------



## MKD904

Hydrohype said:


> hear you go Lux. I wonder what happened to the 58 coup/ resin conversion that
> Mkd was doing last year?
> 
> http://www.resinrealm.net/GALLERIES/RRGallery/index.html
> 
> Siim that video was cool, I was digging the 69 chevell and that white buick allot.. I use to have a 88 cadi like the one you guys were in, that was my first car after spending many years on the curb cracked out of my mind.. lol
> Hey Gas is at $5.00 hear, what is it over there?


It's gonna come back out soon.  Had a baby and moved.


----------



## Siim123

Hydrohype said:


> Much prop's comrade..lol i believe you Siim. Tellly and his folks got to get the fuck up off of our Tax's. sink or swim mo fo's but leave us out of it.. what's up Ese and Trend?


If those Greeks dont start to move their asses towards changing their shit they must be kicked out from EU or a whole fucking thing will collapse. 

If northern countries like Scandinavia and Germany together with Luxembourg and few others would make a union, and maybe include Estonia(because we are willing to put efford in stuff like that) we would be rich as fuck, probably even better than US lol  (no offence). Pure hard working countries, no bullshit.


----------



## Hydrohype

MKD904 said:


> It's gonna come back out soon.  Had a baby and moved.


 hey there he is! 
you see Im bad with names and face's but i remember the cars i like! congrats of baby.. big Papa!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Siim123 said:


> If those Greeks dont start to move their asses towards changing their shit they must be kicked out from EU or a whole fucking thing will collapse.
> 
> If northern countries like Scandinavia and Germany together with Luxembourg and few others would make a union, and maybe include Estonia(because we are willing to put efford in stuff like that) we would be rich as fuck, probably even better than US lol  (no offence). Pure hard working countries, no bullshit.


 no offence taken Siim. the truth is some country's by in large have a more disciplined work ethic and there for more potential for better productivity. we in the US have enjoyed a phony freedom, and a false since of wealth after each war which collectively with the formation of labor unions probalby lead to sort of 
lofty or lazy attitude towards the way we do things.. (you already know Im dead beat under achiever by profession) did you know that in the US before you were born. the term MADE IN JAPAN, was a hallmark for inferior products? the stereotype stigma 
faded away in the 70's and 80's.. then they cornered the market in hi-fi and eventually all other appliance's. anyway bro we all have crooked leaders, and thieving bankers and money changers. some how there has to be a house cleaning and accountability
or else there will be a full on collapse.. keep your head up homie.. your a rider for real..:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

I have to say Markie you have very clear and opened mind  . Not many americans accept that US is not the most powerful and capable country in the world anymore. Well it still is powerful but not for long.


Edit: just mentioning: only thing that's gonna burn Estonia for sure is Swedish banks, they pump out ALL our money day by day. Theres like quite a many Swedish banks and only one Estonian heritage bank and government is doing nothing about it. They should throw some taxes on the banks for exporting our money outside.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302

Lownslow302 said:


>


this one didnt fly the tolerances were too high


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## Tonioseven

halfasskustoms said:


>


----------



## Siim123

:rofl::rofl::rofl: @ Tonio


----------



## halfasskustoms

I posted it to see how many of you'z like this type of shit......:barf:LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


>


He must have seen The car "Like a Pimp" rolling by....lol


----------



## darkside customs

halfasskustoms said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Hijole de chingada.... MAS PUTO!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

figured out why they rejected all my wheels except the one, i kept drawing them shits in 1/64 scale


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/forum.php?


----------



## Lownslow302

no more 2 mm wheels lol, i decided not to sell through there instead ill just buy my master and cast that but the cool shit is i can make wheels available in a few sizes.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


>


Id like to know how you know of this shit:guns::barf: lmao..............or maybe not


----------



## Lownslow302

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Id like to know how you know of this shit:guns::barf: lmao..............or maybe not


it was on tosh.o a while back


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Id like to know how you know of this shit:guns::barf: lmao..............or maybe not


28 YR in socal, you end up knowing more then you want.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


> no more 2 mm wheels lol, i decided not to sell through there instead ill just buy my master and cast that but the cool shit is i can make wheels available in a few sizes.


Dude you need to make spoke in 1/64 scale........with tires


----------



## Lownslow302

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude you need to make spoke in 1/64 scale........with tires


who cares about hotwheels lol


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude you need to make spoke in 1/64 scale........with tires


get em off the 1/64 revell lowriders...or hit up sasineros....he casts the 1/64 wheel/tire combo :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> who cares about hotwheels lol


you ever see the $1,000 ebay 1/64 VW bus?! someone cares about hotwheels!
LOL......come on ESO...you're gonna hate on hot wheels while you mess with die cast that others hate on.......kind of the pot callin the kettel black bro! either way, i mess with all of em!! die cast has been a while....but to each his own i guess?!


----------



## halfasskustoms

hocknberry said:


> get em off the 1/64 revell lowriders...or hit up sasineros....he casts the 1/64 wheel/tire combo :thumbsup:


Im not going to steal them from those revell cars........There getting more rare then HW cars.


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> you ever see the $1,000 ebay 1/64 VW bus?! someone cares about hotwheels!
> LOL......come on ESO...you're gonna hate on hot wheels while you mess with die cast that others hate on.......kind of the pot callin the kettel black bro! either way, i mess with all of em!! die cast has been a while....but to each his own i guess?!


collecting and messing with are 2 different things.


----------



## Siim123

RIP Carroll Shelby


----------



## Lownslow302

.
.

.
.
..
.
.
.
..

..
...
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Siim123 said:


> RIP Carroll Shelby


Damn.. R.I.P. to a legend!



Lownslow302 said:


> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> 
> ..
> ...
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .


I look at my work bench and been thinking ths same thing. Especially after work and working on the 1:1's. Only time I get consistant work done is if the 9-5 is slow and I bring stuff to work on in with me. THen I get 2 & 3 cars done a week. lol Office been busy, no cars turnin out.


----------



## lowrider247

Ttt


----------



## Mr Jigsaw




----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.motorcities.org/Story/Th...Model+Car+History+br++By+Robert+Tate-242.html

Interesting reading of the model car history


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> http://www.motorcities.org/Story/Th...Model+Car+History+br++By+Robert+Tate-242.html
> 
> Interesting reading of the model car history


cool shit!! nice post bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

For those who think nobody messes with hot wheels or there just for collecting http://scarykustoms.weebly.com/latest-builds.html


----------



## LUXMAN

Siim123 said:


> RIP Carroll Shelby


ooohhh shytt !!!!! Im a chevy guy but had alot of respect for that guy


----------



## LUXMAN

Mr Jigsaw said:


> View attachment 479477


Nice combo . . . A foe, a clean ass lac and a serious 57 belair. I wouldnt kbow what to jump in first lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

So just wanted to tell you all that I just broke the glass screen on my iPad. So I call apple and they said my insurance don't cover that........this funking thing cost $800 som odd $$$$. GOD DAMMIT. FUCK. Apple said to get it replaced by them it would be $249, but if I take it to some eless it would be cheaper.

What the fuck is this insurance for if it don't cover shit like this....FUCK U APPLE. And FUCK me for dropping the bitch.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I think the fuckers only cover the mechanical parts so they can bleed xtra $ out of ya,kinda like liablity on car insurance.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

askin for a little help... lookin to see what some bigger wire wheels ( i think pegasus makes some 19s or w.e.) look like on the chevy 1500. if anyone has them and can take a pic. thanx '

also what is the K5 kit?


----------



## darkside customs

Only 19 more posts to go to get to 10,000 posts.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WOW !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*I was this kid once ............... LOL !
*


----------



## darkside customs

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I was this kid once ............... LOL !
> *


ROFLMAO!


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hahaha ! 




*Dang Look at all of these ninjas ! LOL 41 of 'em !

*[h=4]*Forum Information and Options*[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 46 users browsing this forum. (5 members & 41 guests)

Trendsetta 68
halfasskustoms
darkside customs+
torresl


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I was this kid once ............... LOL !
> *


Shit im still that kid. And Im 32 yr old. Allway got to stay yong at hart.


----------



## grimreaper69

Honestly,I prefer Cuervo, but this is all I have.










One of those nights where I plan to drink like a mofo and hope for alcohol poisoning.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Honestly,I prefer Cuervo, but this is all I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those nights where I plan to drink like a mofo and hope for alcohol poisoning.


Dont fall over the Dora chair.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Dont fall over the Dora chair.


If I do I hope my head goes through the fish tank.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> Dont fall over the Dora chair.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

MayhemKustomz said:


> Dont fall over the Dora chair.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## grimreaper69

havnt fall yet, but i DID eat 3 samiches. funny, drinkin gives me the munchies lmao


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Looks like LIL got some interest .............. *52 homies is the most I've seen in years ! *.................

[h=4]Forum Information and Options Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 58 users browsing this forum. (6 members & *52 guests*)

Trendsetta 68
rollin yota28
avidinha
gseeds
chrisgsr
jevries


----------



## rollin yota28

Nice, hopefully guests turn into members


Trendsetta 68 said:


> Looks like LIL got some interest .............. *52 homies is the most I've seen in years ! *.................
> 
> [h=4]Forum Information and Options Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 58 users browsing this forum. (6 members & *52 guests*)
> 
> Trendsetta 68
> rollin yota28
> avidinha
> gseeds
> chrisgsr
> jevries


----------



## Trendsetta 68

right !


----------



## Lownslow302

teaching my dog to fuck shit up


----------



## Lownslow302

teaching my dog to fuck shit up


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> teaching my dog to fuck shit up


future lawsuit playa!! DONT DO THAT SHIT!! i walk my great dane...and he's the biggest pussy in dog kingdom!! (but most DANE'S are), but people see this 172 lb dog and fly to the other side of the street! i've watched your lil pup grow through your pics, and like a dumb ass i'd run over to pet him...and that tire would be my face!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> future lawsuit playa!! DONT DO THAT SHIT!! i walk my great dane...and he's the biggest pussy in dog kingdom!! (but most DANE'S are), but people see this 172 lb dog and fly to the other side of the street! i've watched your lil pup grow through your pics, and like a dumb ass i'd run over to pet him...and that tire would be my face!!


nah unless i tell him where to bite he wont do shit he looks and acts like a wuss but the minute i say the key word his first action is aim for the neck.


----------



## Tonioseven

Man, if I had the loot, I'd get a bunch of kits and send them out to everybody so they could paint them for me, send the guts out to TINGOS, get Truscale wheels on them, and put all of them in a big-ass display case in my man cave. That shit would be awesome as HELL!!! Latin Skull next to Pancho next to Rollindeep408 next to Pink86Regal next Trendsetta next to... you get the idea. Damn, I need to play the lotto.


----------



## Lownslow302

if i had the loot a lot of my wheels would be more than drawings


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> nah unless i tell him where to bite he wont do shit he looks and acts like a wuss but the minute i say the key word his first action is aim for the neck.


like i said..future lawsuit!! my wife had a lil mis hap monday eve.....fire fighters and ambulance showed up......here goes my dane......mr "ZUES"...SCARED AS SHIT.....with suited fire fighters walking into the house.....picks up my crying baby next to the crying wife and he was growling and almost into attack mode?! im just sayin bro....do what you will with your pup! but with the tire pic....YOU ARE OFF TO A BAD START!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> like i said..future lawsuit!! my wife had a lil mis hap monday eve.....fire fighters and ambulance showed up......here goes my dane......mr "ZUES"...SCARED AS SHIT.....with suited fire fighters walking into the house.....picks up my crying baby next to the crying wife and he was growling and almost into attack mode?! im just sayin bro....do what you will with your pup! but with the tire pic....YOU ARE OFF TO A BAD START!!


im good trust me


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollin yota28

I agree, except i would buy one from everyone, and have a lay it low collection next to my collection. Make a little nametag for each one and have everyone personally sign their tag f


Tonioseven said:


> Man, if I had the loot, I'd get a bunch of kits and send them out to everybody so they could paint them for me, send the guts out to TINGOS, get Truscale wheels on them, and put all of them in a big-ass display case in my man cave. That shit would be awesome as HELL!!! Latin Skull next to Pancho next to Rollindeep408 next to Pink86Regal next Trendsetta next to... you get the idea. Damn, I need to play the lotto.


----------



## Tonioseven

Tonioseven said:


> Man, if I had the loot, I'd get a bunch of kits and send them out to _*everybody*_ so they could paint them for me, send the guts out to TINGOS, get Truscale wheels on them, and put all of them in a big-ass display case in my man cave. That shit would be awesome as HELL!!! Latin Skull next to Pancho next to Rollindeep408 next to Pink86Regal next Trendsetta next to... you get the idea. Damn, I need to play the lotto.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


> Man, if I had the loot, I'd get a bunch of kits and send them out to everybody so they could paint them for me, send the guts out to TINGOS, get Truscale wheels on them, and put all of them in a big-ass display case in my man cave. That shit would be awesome as HELL!!! Latin Skull next to Pancho next to Rollindeep408 next to Pink86Regal next Trendsetta next to... you get the idea. Damn, I need to play the lotto.


Ill send it back with the paint and a note that says no paint skills. But here is some paint.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


>


the invicta is sick


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


> the invicta is sick


X2 I like those 2 caddys as well.


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> Ill send it back with the paint and a note that says no paint skills. But here is some paint.


I'll just weather one and sign it


----------



## darkside customs

I fuckin hate some of these fuckin commercials.... Angieslist? I want to beat that fat midget whore and the old *** sayin " I love you Angie" that diphit needs to just die.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

jnnYRe5IwQ4&ob


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Customer said have fun with it. So i did.


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Lownslow302

COR wheel


----------



## Siim123

MayhemKustomz said:


> Customer said have fun with it. So i did.


So much torque it bent the rear wheels


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Siim123 said:


> So much torque it bent the rear wheels


Thats a Callaway supercharged Corvette. Polished blower. Nice car. For the price plus the Callaway upgrades he could have bought a ZO6.


----------



## darkside customs

What the fuck is up with this site? What the fuck happened with the avatars? I know it's not my iPad cuz shits workin. Fine on other sites... Just this shithole site is all jacked up like a vaginal wart infested whore...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


> Man, if I had the loot, I'd get a bunch of kits and send them out to everybody so they could paint them for me, send the guts out to TINGOS, get Truscale wheels on them, and put all of them in a big-ass display case in my man cave. That shit would be awesome as HELL!!! Latin Skull next to Pancho next to Rollindeep408 next to Pink86Regal next Trendsetta next to... you get the idea. Damn, I need to play the lotto.


mando would have one too...

then I'd give em all away to other builders for inspiration.


----------



## darkside customs

darkside customs said:


> What the fuck is up with this site? What the fuck happened with the avatars? I know it's not my iPad cuz shits workin. Fine on other sites... Just this shithole site is all jacked up like a vaginal wart infested whore...


Never fuckin mind... I turned off my iPad and turned it back on and shit is fine.... Wtf?


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> What the fuck is up with this site? What the fuck happened with the avatars? I know it's not my iPad cuz shits workin. Fine on other sites... Just this shithole site is all jacked up like a vaginal wart infested whore...





darkside customs said:


> Never fuckin mind... I turned off my iPad and turned it back on and shit is fine.... Wtf?


:buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 408models

THESE LOOK PRETTY SIK


----------



## 408models

http://autos.yahoo.com/photos/the-sharpie-ford-mustang-slideshow/


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

408models said:


> THESE LOOK PRETTY SIK


It's a nice kit,Mobieus is doing kool shit right now,stuff Revell wouldn't touch with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## rollin yota28

Anyone ever see a skyline 3 wheel?


----------



## rollin yota28

Anyone ever see a skyline 3 wheel?


----------



## Lownslow302

408models said:


> http://autos.yahoo.com/photos/the-sharpie-ford-mustang-slideshow/


:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

rollin yota28 said:


> Anyone ever see a skyline 3 wheel?


Thats just not right man.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> Thats just not right man.


Lol my thoughts exactly.... Reminds me of that Del Sol on Fast and Furious that was juiced


----------



## rollin yota28

Hahaha! Naw, the body was just placed there to put away, but it sat so perfectly, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Lownslow302

best garage ever Nakaisans


----------



## Tonioseven

_*"Cruisin' Califas" exhibit...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
*_










Truscale, Badseed, and Armando.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Man, if I had the loot, I'd get a bunch of kits and send them out to everybody so they could paint them for me, send the guts out to TINGOS, get Truscale wheels on them, and put all of them in a big-ass display case in my man cave. That shit would be awesome as HELL!!! Latin Skull next to Pancho next to Rollindeep408 next to Pink86Regal next Trendsetta next to... you get the idea. Damn, I need to play the lotto.


Trust me that is what I want to so far I've got a Pancho and a marinate and in desperate need of others  including one from you


----------



## Tonioseven

If I ever get a day off, I will be able to help with that. Lol.


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> If I ever get a day off, I will be able to help with that. Lol.


Also Toni you have no idea how much it means to me that you put my name up there with people I look up to aswell cause I don't feel any of my work comes close to a lot of you guys on here real talk everyone on here inspires me to build better and step outside my paint comfort zone thanks everyone for putting it down and keeping me motivated !


----------



## Tonioseven

Man hush that crazy talk!! You put out some of the coldest rides out there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

Tonioseven said:


> _*"Cruisin' Califas" exhibit...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truscale, Badseed, and Armando and Ulises Vazquez show the other side


----------



## Hydrohype

MC562 said:


> Tonioseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Cruisin' Califas" exhibit...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truscale, Badseed, and Armando and Ulises Vazquez show the other side
> 
> 
> 
> killer line up.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Eso would get a kick out of this compilation of heartache's
Click to expand...


----------



## Siim123

I made this video about this weekend american car event, I hope you guys like it


----------



## darkside customs

I'm too damn tired.... Fuckin forget I'm on east coast time was up til 5 am with an old girl of mine and thought it was only 2 am, til I looked at my clock.... Dammit.... I'm grounded and gonna go back to bed lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone else see these? 
Interested in the Foose cars, GSX Buick. Disappointed in the photo there using for the Buick GNX. Thats not a GNX in the pic. Hopefully thats just a "general" photo there using from the Grand National kits.

http://downloads.hobbico.com/misc/rmx/2012-fall-new-releases.pdf


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> Anyone else see these?
> Interested in the Foose cars, GSX Buick. Disappointed in the photo there using for the Buick GNX. Thats not a GNX in the pic. Hopefully thats just a "general" photo there using from the Grand National kits.
> 
> http://downloads.hobbico.com/misc/rmx/2012-fall-new-releases.pdf


just the 86 Camaro and the Vandal


----------



## Lownslow302

its official both these wheels are headed to production


----------



## halfasskustoms

User's on line in this topic. 94

90 guests
4 members.


halfasskustoms
pina's LRM replica
KOOL-AID23
grimreaper69

WOW!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Man its dead today....


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Future projects?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dropping by to say fuck photobucket. that is all


----------



## Lownslow302

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> dropping by to say fuck photobucket. that is all


imgur is down too


----------



## Hydrohype

This is a letter I wrote the other day regarding the case of HS football star Brian Banks from Strong Beach Ca. he was finally acquitted after being labeled as a Rapist for 9 years, However? the women that filed these false charges against him WANETTA GIBSON is not facing any charges and free to spend the 1.5 million dollars she got in her law suit against Long Beach school board! that is our tax money, while your kids get under educated in over crowded classrooms by under paid teachers? and collage tuition's go through the roof? this woman ruins a mans life, takes a son away from his mother, lies under oath before God. and gets a 1.5 million dollar settlement. this could happen to any one of us! your son, your father, your brother, your husband.
heaven forbid anybody be the victim of rape! but when someone cry's rape? dont you want them to have the benefit of the doubt! I am begging all my friends to get acquainted with this case, read my letter and sign my petition with change.org and send a message that we are not going to take this BS anymore! this is real life! it takes 2 minutes, less time than it takes to cyber cheat on your lady or visa versa lol so get with the program and care about something for a change.. Markie De
click the link and sign the damm thing, or surrender your right to complain. 

http://www.change.org/petitions/bre...-suit?post_id=100001689354502_359786097408397


----------



## Lownslow302

Hydrohype said:


> This is a letter I wrote the other day regarding the case of HS football star Brian Banks from Strong Beach Ca. he was finally acquitted after being labeled as a Rapist for 9 years, However? the women that filed these false charges against him WANETTA GIBSON is not facing any charges and free to spend the 1.5 million dollars she got in her law suit against Long Beach school board! that is our tax money, while your kids get under educated in over crowded classrooms by under paid teachers? and collage tuition's go through the roof? this woman ruins a mans life, takes a son away from his mother, lies under oath before God. and gets a 1.5 million dollar settlement. this could happen to any one of us! your son, your father, your brother, your husband.
> heaven forbid anybody be the victim of rape! but when someone cry's rape? dont you want them to have the benefit of the doubt! I am begging all my friends to get acquainted with this case, read my letter and sign my petition with change.org and send a message that we are not going to take this BS anymore! this is real life! it takes 2 minutes, less time than it takes to cyber cheat on your lady or visa versa lol so get with the program and care about something for a change.. Markie De
> click the link and sign the damm thing, or surrender your right to complain.
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/bre...-suit?post_id=100001689354502_359786097408397


1.5 mil isnt gonna last anyone 10 years especially a woman, i hope dude makes it to the nfl cause that will be the ultimate burn on that bitch


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: Dang, all of these homies checkin' in on the holiday's ! ... 
Thats good to know !
[h=4]Forum Information and Options[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 64 users browsing this forum. (4 members &* 60 guests*)

Trendsetta 68
BIGG $TAN 870
chris_thobe


----------



## grimreaper69

After a MUCH needed bath and bikini wax.


























And the wifey's new ride.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell ya bro


----------



## rollindeep408

grimreaper69 said:


> After a MUCH needed bath and bikini wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the wifey's new ride.


You know the rules homie pics or it didn't happen


----------



## tyhodge07

Lownslow302 said:


> its official both these wheels are headed to production


You get it all situated. Hopefully they come out looking good.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Ride wit cha boi...










If you look close, this guy caught me dancing a model 67 impala on the trunk of my car in this pic.. lolz. I have fun at car shows.. THe WHOLE car show..









Old pic of me, Trudawg and some other Original layitlow members back in 2002. I was 13 yrs old in this pic. DOn't look much different unfortunately...


----------



## Lownslow302

tyhodge07 said:


> You get it all situated. Hopefully they come out looking good.


they said the first wheel was cool but i guess ran into problems somewhere along the way so i had to change it, because of the way the machine works i wont be able to do the whole stepped dish thing unless they are 1mm thick. its not a big deal but ill find a way around it if not depending on what these wheels are made off ill machine the steps in at work before casting.


----------



## tyhodge07

Yea, good luck with it. Hope u get what your hoping for.


----------



## Hydrohype

They choose the path where no-one goes. 









they hold no quarter MOTHER FUC#@#S! LOL whats that sound in the distance? :thumbsup: IT'S THE MEATY MIGHTY ZEPP!​


----------



## darkside customs

Lowridingmike said:


> Ride wit cha boi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look close, this guy caught me dancing a model 67 impala on the trunk of my car in this pic.. lolz. I have fun at car shows.. THe WHOLE car show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic of me, Trudawg and some other Original layitlow members back in 2002. I was 13 yrs old in this pic. DOn't look much different unfortunately...


Kool pics bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*DANG, I thought I was seein' thangs ........... "80" homies on here at once !!!*!!!!!!!!


[h=4]Forum Information and Options[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 80 users browsing this forum. (8 members & 72 guests)

Trendsetta 68
sinicle
Bigbrian1
MAZDAT
OFDatTX
pancho1969
DTAT2
dade county


----------



## Lownslow302

no chevy in the world will ever his this number 35 mill for a 250GTO in puke green
http://jalopnik.com/5915005/this-35-million-ferrari-is-the-most-expensive-car-ever


----------



## halfasskustoms

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 33 users browsing this forum. (8 members & 25 guests)

halfasskustoms
BIGG $TAN 870
Gilsdropshop1
grimreaper69
darkside customs
SOLO1
teresi56
pancho1969
NOT GREAT, BUT NOT BAD.


----------



## Siim123

Lownslow302 said:


> no chevy in the world will ever his this number 35 mill for a 250GTO in puke green
> http://jalopnik.com/5915005/this-35-million-ferrari-is-the-most-expensive-car-ever


I'd still drive a Chevy


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> they said the first wheel was cool but i guess ran into problems somewhere along the way so i had to change it, because of the way the machine works i wont be able to do the whole stepped dish thing unless they are 1mm thick. its not a big deal but ill find a way around it if not depending on what these wheels are made off ill machine the steps in at work before casting.


Not sure if it's been said or if I know what your doing but could you not make it a two or three piece wheel you can layer to get your look ?


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> Not sure if it's been said or if I know what your doing but could you not make it a two or three piece wheel you can layer to get your look ?


i could but i im not i want the stepped look to be 1 piece the pieces would be too think then you get stuck with a 19" face


----------



## rollindeep408

Lownslow302 said:


> i could but i im not i want the stepped look to be 1 piece the pieces would be too think then you get stuck with a 19" face


Cool just figgures I'd ask . But it makes sence


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> Cool just figgures I'd ask . But it makes sence


i typed that shit in a rush lol. but yeah theyre good at finding my shorcuts cause they were bitching about the part i made .996 thick i figured their system was stupid enough to round out the 6 and make it look like its 1mm but really be .996. they then told me they check everything in .00000


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> They choose the path where no-one goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they hold no quarter MOTHER FUC#@#S! LOL whats that sound in the distance? :thumbsup: IT'S THE MEATY MIGHTY ZEPP!​


 I TAKING A BRAKE FROM POLITICS TODAY, SO IF MY FRIENDS DONT GO TO MY THREAD AND WATCH 

MY VIDEO? IM GOING TO SOIL MY PANTIES, HAVE A TEMPER TANTRUM AND COME BACK HEAR AND WRITE ALL DAY!

I MEAN IT YOU JACKWAGONS!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> I TAKING A BRAKE FROM POLITICS TODAY, SO IF MY FRIENDS DONT GO TO MY THREAD AND WATCH
> 
> MY VIDEO? IM GOING TO SOIL MY PANTIES, HAVE A TEMPER TANTRUM AND COME BACK HEAR AND WRITE ALL DAY!
> 
> I MEAN IT YOU JACKWAGONS!


OUCH! that bad hah?


----------



## darkside customs

Someone is smokin serious shit...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GMC-SAFARI-1-24-SCALE-NEW-6595-/300719761131?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46044b66eb#ht_500wt_689


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah I'd say he asking for TOO DAMN MUCH! Lol.What is it the last one on planet Earth?! Give me a break.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven

http://dealspl.us/michaels-coupons/431556p

_*Don't need a model? Buy some paint or an airbrush.
*_


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> http://dealspl.us/michaels-coupons/431556p
> 
> _*Don't need a model? Buy some paint or an airbrush.
> *_


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Man, my fuckin sleep pattern is all fucked up.... Up til3am sleep for4 hours, up at 7am, sleep again around 9am and up again at1pm and up all nite til3 am...


----------



## darkside customs

Real pathetic that nikkas ain't got nothin better to do than hate.... Dumbass OT guys are so lame....


----------



## darkside customs

Got good news today... Most of you are aware of my health issues... So it's prevented me from being able to work, well I applied for SSA disability and got my award letter and a back payment check for about five grand.... So they are gonna pay me a thousand a month and the only bitch about it was I was only back payed from January of this year to May.... They won't back pay me from my date of disability from July to Decembr of last year.... At least I'm gettin payed, have no bills really, so let's see me start buying some shit up....


----------



## 85 Biarittz

darkside customs said:


> Got good news today... Most of you are aware of my health issues... So it's prevented me from being able to work, well I applied for SSA disability and got my award letter and a back payment check for about five grand.... So they are gonna pay me a thousand a month and the only bitch about it was I was only back payed from January of this year to May.... They won't back pay me from my date of disability from July to Decembr of last year.... At least I'm gettin payed, have no bills really, so let's see me start buying some shit up....


Glad you got some good news. uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07

Hmmmmm


----------



## tyhodge07

Lownslow302 said:


>





Lownslow302 said:


>


Like it. They approve the size of that.


----------



## Siim123

darkside customs said:


> Man, my fuckin sleep pattern is all fucked up.... Up til3am sleep for4 hours, up at 7am, sleep again around 9am and up again at1pm and up all nite til3 am...


Bro I had similar issue when I was teenager(well then it was normal) I couldnt go to sleep before 2-3am because i cant get sleep, but it was pain in the ass to wake up at 7am for school, was sleepy as hell, and every afternoon at 3-4pm I had trouble being awake so i HAD to take an afternoon nap. 

And the afternoon nap was reason why i stayed up all night. 

Bro once you wake up at 7am dont go to sleep anymore, try to be awake whole day, do some shit, work your ass off, and then you go to bed at 10-11pm and you sleep like a baby.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Tonioseven said:


> http://dealspl.us/michaels-coupons/431556p
> 
> _*Don't need a model? Buy some paint or an airbrush.
> *_


THeres one fo these right across the street. Ya'll gonna make me spend money. If they got a 66 or a caddy its a goner.


----------



## Hydrohype

Good new's dark side.. Baaaaammmmmmm!:thumbsup: that's your money, you paid into the system, people died for your rights to get that money. so take it and run before congress get's every penny!

bammmmmmm!


----------



## sinicle

that broad's ride looked better than his!:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> that broad's ride looked better than his!:rofl:


yea but i dont think they ever made a drop top grand prix. the Pontiac was clean though..

HEY EVERYBODY, 408MODELS JUST HAD A BABY GIRL! OR i MEAN HIS WIFEY JUST HAD A BABY GIRL. LOL SMILEY JUST HELP A LITTLE!

CONGRAT'S TO THAT SLOW JACKWAGON.. WE WISH HER A LONG HAPPY LIFE!:thumbsup:

BAMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

ConGrats


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Got good news today... Most of you are aware of my health issues... So it's prevented me from being able to work, well I applied for SSA disability and got my award letter and a back payment check for about five grand.... So they are gonna pay me a thousand a month and the only bitch about it was I was only back payed from January of this year to May.... They won't back pay me from my date of disability from July to Decembr of last year.... At least I'm gettin payed, have no bills really, so let's see me start buying some shit up....


:thumbsup: Told ya you'd be gettin it soon.


----------



## Siim123

Man after seeing what some people do here after the OT guys came here no wonder some great builders have left the forum. Even I cant stand it anymore here. Used to be nice forum. Some ignorant dudes fuck shit up and other guys aint no better, filling those topics with bullshit. Now I see that chuck guy bumping those threads and I'm like fuck this shit. I might quit coming back to this forum.


----------



## REV. chuck

*
REAL SHIT NOW.........YOU are our prez. of DRAG-LO..................had your down fall with gettin sick...now your back....TALKIN MAD SHIT WITH THE OT FUCKERS IN THE MODEL THREAD!!! im sorry bro but that shit aint right!! PUTS A BAD LOOK FOR THE CLUB!!!! STOP THAT OT SHIT JAMES OR IM OUT!!! you are bringing bad shit to the model thread an drag lo since you got an OT follower!!! *


----------



## bigdogg323

REV. chuck said:


> *
> REAL SHIT NOW.........YOU are our prez. of DRAG-LO..................had your down fall with gettin sick...now your back....TALKIN MAD SHIT WITH THE OT FUCKERS IN THE MODEL THREAD!!! im sorry bro but that shit aint right!! PUTS A BAD LOOK FOR THE CLUB!!!! STOP THAT OT SHIT JAMES OR IM OUT!!! you are bringing bad shit to the model thread an drag lo since you got an OT follower!!! *


_​BWAHAHAHAHAHA 
sent by: rev FUCKED
im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!! 
_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Hydrohype said:


> Good new's dark side.. Baaaaammmmmmm!:thumbsup: that's your money, you paid into the system, people died for your rights to get that money. so take it and run before congress get's every penny!
> 
> bammmmmmm!


----------



## Hydrohype

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


 damm I never seen that add before,, COOL...

(the lower portion was carried over from weekly finds thread)

Now I am kind of slow, this fool hear is not Jame's? okay it's making since now. dam how stupid. it's not funny either, talk about butt hurt. damm we got him that good? time to take out the trash, what's up with some Mod blockage? Model section is just a loony bin now? what happen to all the Sheriff john shit in 2011? DO YOUR JOB MOD'S 

CLEAN UP IN ISLE 420.. GET IT DONE ! TAKE OUT THE RIFF RAFF OR ELSE ALL BETS ARE OFF WITH THE RESPECTABILITY! WE WILL START POSTING UP NUDITY, VIOLENCE , DRUG CONTENT AND ALL KIND OF UN-COOL PROFANITY SHIT.. PROTECT THE SERENITY OF YOUR LONG TIME MEMBERS, CLEAN UP THIS HOUSE OR ELSE! MODERATORS HAVE 36 HOURS..WE EXPECT TO SEE A CLEAN LAYITLOW MODEL SECTION BY MONDAY NIGHT!

GIVE US BACK OUR FORUM, OR THIS THREAD GOES TO THE GUTTER! PASS IT ON FAMILY!
​

Last edited by Hydrohype; Today at 08:37 AM.​


----------



## Hydrohype

I'l fuck around and make KB come out of his cage! remember when he used to stay up all night posin pictures of them Big titty'd Bimbo's?...


----------



## Lownslow302

really hot water will shrink plastic bottles. this didnt happen with a microwave either.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hydrohype said:


> damm I never seen that add before,, COOL...
> 
> (the lower portion was carried over from weekly finds thread)
> 
> Now I am kind of slow, this fool hear is not Jame's? okay it's making since now. dam how stupid. it's not funny either, talk about butt hurt. damm we got him that good? time to take out the trash, what's up with some Mod blockage? Model section is just a loony bin now? what happen to all the Sheriff john shit in 2011? DO YOUR JOB MOD'S
> 
> CLEAN UP IN ISLE 420.. GET IT DONE ! TAKE OUT THE RIFF RAFF OR ELSE ALL BETS ARE OFF WITH THE RESPECTABILITY! WE WILL START POSTING UP NUDITY, VIOLENCE , DRUG CONTENT AND ALL KIND OF UN-COOL PROFANITY SHIT.. PROTECT THE SERENITY OF YOUR LONG TIME MEMBERS, CLEAN UP THIS HOUSE OR ELSE! MODERATORS HAVE 36 HOURS..WE EXPECT TO SEE A CLEAN LAYITLOW MODEL SECTION BY MONDAY NIGHT!
> 
> GIVE US BACK OUR FORUM, OR THIS THREAD GOES TO THE GUTTER! PASS IT ON FAMILY!
> ​
> 
> Last edited by Hydrohype; Today at 08:37 AM.​


Wowzers thats super green. Tha'll take atleast a month in the dark b4 I'd even look at it. I'd definately put em in a jar or something to keep the same "air" aroudn em andkeep the bugs out..


----------



## FirmeJoe

Hydrohype said:


> damm I never seen that add before,, COOL...
> 
> (the lower portion was carried over from weekly finds thread)
> 
> Now I am kind of slow, this fool hear is not Jame's? okay it's making since now. dam how stupid. it's not funny either, talk about butt hurt. damm we got him that good? time to take out the trash, what's up with some Mod blockage? Model section is just a loony bin now? what happen to all the Sheriff john shit in 2011? DO YOUR JOB MOD'S
> 
> CLEAN UP IN ISLE 420.. GET IT DONE ! TAKE OUT THE RIFF RAFF OR ELSE ALL BETS ARE OFF WITH THE RESPECTABILITY! WE WILL START POSTING UP NUDITY, VIOLENCE , DRUG CONTENT AND ALL KIND OF UN-COOL PROFANITY SHIT.. PROTECT THE SERENITY OF YOUR LONG TIME MEMBERS, CLEAN UP THIS HOUSE OR ELSE! MODERATORS HAVE 36 HOURS..WE EXPECT TO SEE A CLEAN LAYITLOW MODEL SECTION BY MONDAY NIGHT!
> 
> GIVE US BACK OUR FORUM, OR THIS THREAD GOES TO THE GUTTER! PASS IT ON FAMILY!
> ​
> 
> Last edited by Hydrohype; Today at 08:37 AM.​


Didnt read but i bet its filled wiff mad bwahahahahah


----------



## FirmeJoe

hold on just one god dam second are you a model builder if not then you sure as hell have no bussiness here hell you cant even spell rite u dont know me so dont talk shit bout me you aint a god damn thing compaired to me ive been building cars before you were a cum stain in your moms shorts for your information im married to a amazing woman and have 4 kids im the farthest thing from a **** that you will ever meet this message was directed towards my brothers of drag lo and lugk not to some half ass piece of shit who would rather put people down like this big bad bully bitch he is so i said it once ill say it again if you are not a model builder then fuck off and quit judging cause the next time you judge it might be the last


----------



## Lowridingmike

[h=2]







[/h]^^^Bwahahahahahahaha naw nikka i dont play wiff toys​


----------



## MAZDAT

Whats up with all the BS all over LIL?? :thumbsdown:


----------



## ricezart

Haters bro...


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Wowzers thats super green. Tha'll take atleast a month in the dark b4 I'd even look at it. I'd definately put em in a jar or something to keep the same "air" aroudn em andkeep the bugs out..


 yea the flicks on each end flavored and cured okay after a few month's of the mason treatment.. other people liked it just fine. but I hated it, because i am not a sativa person.. of course now i am good little boy for another 30 fucking months. after that its back to learning the finer art's of being a farmer! oh yea and these were just some pic's i pulled of the internet..lol of what we dont need to see on our thread.








hear's a couple cars from my City hear in Cali. I would not be surprised if this year came in kit form one day..


----------



## sinicle

what happened to the "cars worth mentioning" thread?


----------



## FirmeJoe

Hydrohype said:


> yea the flicks on each end flavored and cured okay after a few month's of the mason treatment.. other people liked it just fine. but I hated it, because i am not a sativa person.. of course now i am good little boy for another 30 fucking months. after that its back to learning the finer art's of being a farmer! oh yea and these were just some pic's i pulled of the internet..lol of what we dont need to see on our thread.
> 
> View attachment 495666
> 
> hear's a couple cars from my City hear in Cali. I would not be surprised if this year came in kit form one day..


You looking for a kit of those towncars im sure you can get a decent one on a used car lot but those kits are 1:1


----------



## FirmeJoe

sinicle said:


> what happened to the "cars worth mentioning" thread?


Probably since most of yalls peers didnt own any; it wasnt worth keeping around


----------



## Scur-rape-init

FirmeJoe said:


> Probably since most of yalls peers didnt own any; it wasnt worth keeping around


Well you arent worth keepin around, but you're still here. :burn::rimshot:


----------



## darkside customs

Aww man, this shit is funny.... But I got an idea....


----------



## FirmeJoe

Scur-rape-init said:


> Well you arent worth keepin around, but you're still here. :burn::rimshot:


Yall are nice here i think im gonna stay :cheesy:


----------



## FirmeJoe

darkside customs said:


> Aww man, this shit is funny.... But I got an idea....


If your idea is for me to start a thread im thinking about it :x:


----------



## darkside customs

Place has turned into a shithole... I'm out... But one last thing before I go....








*DEAR BASEMENT BITCHES, JUST WANT TO TAKE A MOMENT TO SAY GO AND FUCK YOURSELVES.... AND IF ANY MOD ON HERE IS READING THIS, YOU AREA BUNCH OF LAZY ASS FUCKUPS FOR NOT DOIN YOUR FUCKIN JOB....YOU COULD MODERATE A WET DREAM AND STILL MANAGE TO FUCK IT UP IN SOME WAY.... I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH A RUN DOWN SHITHOLE..... DO YOURSELVES A FUCKIN FAVOR AND SAVE THE LOOT AND UPGRADE TO A BETTER SERVER, AND MAYBE SPEND A BIT MORE TIME DOIN YOUR FUCKIN JOBS..... I BID YOU ALL A FUCK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY!*


----------



## FirmeJoe

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha ****** said he was having fun and yet he still crying like a bitch


----------



## sneekyg909

darkside customs said:


> Place has turned into a shithole... I'm out... But one last thing before I go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DEAR BASEMENT BITCHES, JUST WANT TO TAKE A MOMENT TO SAY GO AND FUCK YOURSELVES.... AND IF ANY MOD ON HERE IS READING THIS, YOU AREA BUNCH OF LAZY ASS FUCKUPS FOR NOT DOIN YOUR FUCKIN JOB....YOU COULD MODERATE A WET DREAM AND STILL MANAGE TO FUCK IT UP IN SOME WAY.... I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH A RUN DOWN SHITHOLE..... DO YOURSELVES A FUCKIN FAVOR AND SAVE THE LOOT AND UPGRADE TO A BETTER SERVER, AND MAYBE SPEND A BIT MORE TIME DOIN YOUR FUCKIN JOBS..... I BID YOU ALL A FUCK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY!*


:loco:  :buttkick: :inout:


----------



## sinicle

one good thing about the kids from OT, they have been dragging up some cool old threads!


----------



## Hydrohype

darkside customs said:


> Aww man, this shit is funny.... But I got an idea....


 yea darkside? what ever happened to that wagon from the the wagon train buildoff? And hey Srape, how you been dude?


----------



## Hydrohype

69 before,,


























after.. Im a big fan of the parker check valve's, even on lay and play lo lo's..


----------



## Hydrohype

just say No! to sativa


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

View attachment 496325
View attachment 496326
View attachment 496327
View attachment 496328


----------



## solo214

NO DESREPECT INTENDED .i will no longer reply to these fools in the model section, ,for every one smart ass coment they make,I'll post up 10 in the lowrider general section, theses cats are all respectfull over there ,but want to act an ass over here.


----------



## sinicle

solo214 said:


> NO DESREPECT INTENDED .i will no longer reply to these fools in the model section, ,for every one smart ass coment they make,I'll post up 10 in the lowrider general section, theses cats are all respectfull over there ,but want to act an ass over here.


:dunno:


----------



## Siim123

I will quit being in this forum until things settle down, this is more than stupid whats going on here :uh: Fucking kids, all of you.


----------



## solo214

Siim123 said:


> I will quit being in this forum until things settle down, this is more than stupid whats going on here :uh: Fucking kids, all of you.


I understand what u mean but,somebody has to stand up to these faggets tryin to punk every body out,u can move around homie ,it's not like u building anyway.peace.


----------



## machio

Say Cuz,hold all that drama down .


----------



## solo214

TEN.4


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hydrohype said:


> yea darkside? what ever happened to that wagon from the the wagon train buildoff? And hey Srape, how you been dude?


What's up Markie. Just tryna do the damn thing. Came home for lunch and figured I'd see how our offtopican friends are doing. :biggrin: seems as though they havent been that busy. :dunno:



Siim123 said:


> I will quit being in this forum until things settle down, this is more than stupid whats going on here :uh: Fucking kids, all of you.


Dude, lighten the fuck up. The more you say how pissy you are about them being here, the more it sparks their interest to stay. Either hide in the shadows and hit the ignore button, or just go on past it like it aint even here.


----------



## grimreaper69

There are currently 24 users browsing this forum. (4 members & 20 guests)

grimreaper69 
*LayItLow* 
Scur-rape-init 
torresl
hno: :roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe

solo214 said:


> NO DESREPECT INTENDED .i will no longer reply to these fools in the model section, ,for every one smart ass coment they make,I'll post up 10 in the lowrider general section, theses cats are all respectfull over there ,but want to act an ass over here.


Bwahahahahahaha bet you wont dumbass


----------



## FirmeJoe

Siim123 said:


> I will quit being in this forum until things settle down, this is more than stupid whats going on here :uh: Fucking kids, all of you.


Dueces brah


----------



## FirmeJoe

solo214 said:


> I understand what u mean but,somebody has to stand up to these faggets tryin to punk every body out,u can move around homie ,it's not like u building anyway.peace.


:werd: stand up to model ******* i mean they play wiff toys how tough can they be


----------



## solo214

FirmeJoe said:


> :werd: stand up to model ******* i mean they play wiff toys how tough can they be


You still here joto,awesomejoe,get the fuck out of here with your gay cholo ass,wana be as nikka.


----------



## Cleveland Brown

FirmeJoe said:


> Dueces brah


why is it you get all the credit and others get banned.... fucker :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

I think all the BS is finally over.


----------



## Lowridingmike

grimreaper69 said:


> I think all the BS is finally over.


Yup. more or less. go-mods. Special shout out to o.g.jordan, coupedts, just few that really do watch over you guys and do give a shit bout lowriding. AND ACTULLAY OWN LOWRIDERS>


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

grimreaper69 said:


> I think all the BS is finally over.


like a hurricane done swept through here. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

I wonder if they'll come through and remove all the BS threads too.


----------



## machio

Hope it was worth it.homie hydro got banned in all this mess.mabe the mods dident like what he had to say.


----------



## grimreaper69

Hydro got banned til the 20th, wonderbread got a permaban.


----------



## FirmeJoe

Cleveland Brown said:


> why is it you get all the credit and others get banned.... fucker :roflmao:


Cuz I'm great thats why


----------



## FirmeJoe

Lowridingmike said:


> Yup. more or less. go-mods. Special shout out to o.g.jordan, coupedts, just few that really do watch over you guys and do give a shit bout lowriding. AND ACTULLAY OWN LOWRIDERS>


Omgstca


----------



## FirmeJoe

grimreaper69 said:


> I think all the BS is finally over.


:run:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

^^^After the bans started happening.


----------



## sinicle

instead of spamming, I wish the OT kids would go back to being useful finding those old ass topics, they were diggin up some good ones:rofl:


----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## Lowridingmike

FirmeJoe said:


> Omgstca













omgsMca.


----------



## halfasskustoms

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 50 users browsing this forum. (4 members & 46 guests)

halfasskustoms
Dre1only
ed1983


----------



## Mr lowrider305

One I'm not building models Im a photographer/videographer



















































































check out my video's 



http://www.youtube.com/user/MR305candy/videos


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice pics and vids man.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice pics and vids man.


Thanks a lot man


----------



## OFDatTX

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Thanks a lot man


So u aint going to build no more?


----------



## Tonioseven

*Question: If somebody has something you want to buy such as Trend's decals or Armando's wheels, why don't you just p.m. the person yourself instead of asking them to p.m. you?! Think about the logic of it; if you want it go after it, don't wait for it to come to you. If you want it bad enough, you'll make an effort to get it instead of waiting for magic to happen. Something I just had to speak out on. It suggests laziness and lack of motivation. :dunno:*


----------



## OFDatTX

Tonioseven said:


> *Question: If somebody has something you want to buy such as Trend's decals or Armando's wheels, why don't you just p.m. the person yourself instead of asking them to p.m. you?! Think about the logic of it; if you want it go after it, don't wait for it to come to you. If you want it bad enough, you'll make an effort to get it instead of waiting for magic to happen. Something I just had to speak out on. It suggests laziness and lack of motivation. :dunno:*


Smh


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> *Question: If somebody has something you want to buy such as Trend's decals or Armando's wheels, why don't you just p.m. the person yourself instead of asking them to p.m. you?! Think about the logic of it; if you want it go after it, don't wait for it to come to you. If you want it bad enough, you'll make an effort to get it instead of waiting for magic to happen. Something I just had to speak out on. It suggests laziness and lack of motivation. :dunno:*


Hey PM me. Im interested to hear the rest of the conversation! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


> *Question: If somebody has something you want to buy such as Trend's decals or Armando's wheels, why don't you just p.m. the person yourself instead of asking them to p.m. you?! Think about the logic of it; if you want it go after it, don't wait for it to come to you. If you want it bad enough, you'll make an effort to get it instead of waiting for magic to happen. Something I just had to speak out on. It suggests laziness and lack of motivation. :dunno:*


Let's discuss this in a PM... So PM me please :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Compton1964

Lol funny but true tonio!!!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## Siim123

Tonioseven said:


> *Question: If somebody has something you want to buy such as Trend's decals or Armando's wheels, why don't you just p.m. the person yourself instead of asking them to p.m. you?! Think about the logic of it; if you want it go after it, don't wait for it to come to you. If you want it bad enough, you'll make an effort to get it instead of waiting for magic to happen. Something I just had to speak out on. It suggests laziness and lack of motivation. :dunno:*


Lol exactly my thoughts


----------



## Tonioseven

*:rofl: Y'all got jokes! :rofl: I just had to speak my mind on it. It's nothing serious but for some reason it gets under my skin, Lol. No biggie; I'll STFU and go build now.* :sprint::ninja:


----------



## Siim123

Me too, prepared lots of parts for painting on my 72 Cutty, hope to paint sumthing tomorrow after long time of bullshit.


----------



## Hydrohype

yea! both of you, stop belly aching and get to work!:rofl: Tonio you make sure and get the bleach white ready. the impy will be catching a cab to your spot from the airport real soon..


----------



## Tonioseven

*Found a site for automotive colors: http://www.automotivetouchup.com/*


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> *Found a site for automotive colors: http://www.automotivetouchup.com/*


thats bad ass prices aint bad either


----------



## Tonioseven

*I ordered a can of their spray clear just to see how it compares to Upol.*


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## 97xenissan

Thinking of getting a photo etched set up and trying some wire wheels, has anyone tried DIY photo etch. Thoughts suggestions? Other than Herb deeks wheels haven't had any luck finding any.


----------



## hocknberry

97xenissan said:


> Thinking of getting a photo etched set up and trying some wire wheels, has anyone tried DIY photo etch. Thoughts suggestions? Other than Herb deeks wheels haven't had any luck finding any.


detail masters has a set. but i never did come up on a set of those, just deeks and plastic for me!


----------



## 97xenissan

I looked at the model master site, and only found Italian style wire wheels, I may try to call them tomorrow, and see what they offer


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Detail Master used to sell them. They have been flakey on stuff the last couple of years. They usually only have them about once a year and they go quick.
As for photo-etch. See if you can find a good lithograph printer to make you some negatives. The rest is simple.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey chevyxxx, great pic and those rides are beautiful!


----------



## hocknberry

97xenissan said:


> I looked at the model master site, and only found Italian style wire wheels, I may try to call them tomorrow, and see what they offer


my bad bro, i meant detail master......and biarritz already got it! LOL


----------



## sneekyg909

Some Nice How To's from Coast Airbrush...

http://www.coastairbrushtv.com/Lowrider-Tape-Out-Graphics-w-Armando-Serrano_p_59.html

http://www.coastairbrushtv.com/Vehicle-Graphics-w-Armando-Serrano_p_74.html

http://www.coastairbrushtv.com/Motorcycle-Graphics-Leafing-w-Nub_p_72.html


----------



## Siim123

Did a video about a cruise with another American car owners, remember these cars are one of a kind over here where you see only audis and beemers and volvos every day.


----------



## Lownslow302

so dope


----------



## grimreaper69

Lookin at new rims for my car. Narrowed it down to these 2. Leaning towards the first set.


----------



## Lownslow302

first set


----------



## grimreaper69

:yes: Yup, that's what I was thinkin. Gonna cost me $1000 installed.


----------



## Hydrohype

There are currently 32 users browsing this forum. (5 members & 27 guests)

Hydrohype
torresl
grimreaper69
dink
OFDatTX

27 guest? and I did'nt bother to make refreshments!


----------



## grimreaper69

Hydrohype said:


> There are currently 32 users browsing this forum. (5 members & 27 guests)
> 
> Hydrohype
> torresl
> grimreaper69
> dink
> OFDatTX
> 27 guest? and I did'nt bother to make refreshments!


They're probably them OT fools.


----------



## Siim123

I was banned from modelcarsmag.com forum just because I didnt want to put my full name in the signature :ugh: I mean it was in the forum rules but I asked nicely if they could leave this case (I'm bit paranoid to leave my name or any information on internet) but no, "you either give us your name or you are not allowed to post here anymore"


----------



## grimreaper69

Siim123 said:


> I was banned from modelcarsmag.com forum just because I didnt want to put my full name in the signature :ugh: I mean it was in the forum rules but I asked nicely if they could leave this case (I'm bit paranoid to leave my name or any information on internet) but no, "you either give us your name or you are not allowed to post here anymore"


You coulda just made up a last name. I know some of those guys don't use their real full name.


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## grimreaper69

Butter face


----------



## darkside customs

CHEVYXXX said:


>


How bout some mayonnaise between those buns Miss!?!


----------



## Siim123

grimreaper69 said:


> Butter face


I actually think the face is better than the body


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX

:fool2:


----------



## Lownslow302

Siim123 said:


> I was banned from modelcarsmag.com forum just because I didnt want to put my full name in the signature :ugh: I mean it was in the forum rules but I asked nicely if they could leave this case (I'm bit paranoid to leave my name or any information on internet) but no, "you either give us your name or you are not allowed to post here anymore"


lol everyone there knows that frank rizzo isnt my real name


----------



## LUXURYSPORT84MONTE

Hydrohype said:


> I was busy reading and laughing my ass off.. people are wake up tomorrow and
> think WTF..lol
> okay I will give you a story.. about three years ago i had a threesome that was
> fuckin awlfull.. I was talking to this cute little chick about half my age.. she was about 20.. kind of mousy in the face, but petite and had little curves.. you could tell she was
> more like in the geek crowed back in her school days.. not at all popular party girl type.. so she thought it was cool being with this older, lowrider/gangster type dude..
> so on our first outing after eating at some burger joint, her friend calls her on the phone. and she says ( can we pick up my friend, she has nothing to do and I have not
> seen her in while?) Okay what the hell,, I pick up the friend and the 3 of us go to the park, well the friend looks worse than any body i would want to be with... not really
> (run for your life fat and ugly) like the fat chicks in this thread? but not far from it..
> well the funny thing is? the girl i liked, changed as soon as her friend got in the car?
> I mean she started acting fast.. and experienced.. when I know she really was not..
> she started pretending to be something like a slut? so I am thinking?
> (okay,,this could work for me) the fat girl said: there is nothing and no one she would not do...: then the cute one said..show Markie your tits :wow:
> and she did.. popped one out from under her shirt right there in park..
> Now i never even kissed the cute one before.. so I am thinking this is a test.
> so I tell the cute little mouse girl..she has big tits, but your the one for me baby,
> and she says...oooohhhhh your so sweet Markie and she gave me a hug :biggrin:
> i kissed her on the cheek.. she says oohhhh Markie give my friend a hug too..
> (what the fuck)? okay... there I am in van nuys park hugging these two girls...
> The light bulb went off in my head, and I said: lets take this to my apartment?
> i could not believe my ears when the cute one said kay.. so now I pretty much figured out that the ring leader will say anything just to seam cool in front of the fat one... so now I am talking shit while driving.. the fat one is in the back seat with
> her boobs out,, and i am telling the cute one; you know as soon as we get in the front door? I am going to kiss you and put one of your nipples in my mouth while I am pulling down your pants, and yea I will do something to your homegirl whatever.. :happysad: so we get in the front door..and yea I got a little kiss action, she had the cutest little tits, purkey frisky friendly little mothers.. put it was like.some weird tit for tat nightmare.. she took my face and shoveled it in the breast of the other girl... (okay, what the hell.. I kissed that fat girl like she was rosie perez, and grab her Virgina like it was something I really wanted.. :uh:
> i could not get the cute one naked.. but when i got her jeans of and saw her thong
> I heard harp music, and monks chanting.. at this point i would have barked like a dogg and ran outside on all 4's if this bitch told me to do so..
> (so now I am so turned on,, that i am fuckin the dear life out of the ugly one while looking for mouse girls approval, all the while pretending that it is mouse girl..
> i get mouse girl to suck one tit, while i am on the other tit of the fat girl..
> I am thinking (the bitch is totally gay) but if i could just get my mouth on her box
> she would learn to see things my way? but no dice.. she would not let me kiss her tits for more than a second.. and would not let my face no where near her pussy..
> so now I am a little mad, and i am fucking the ugly one even harder, i ate her pussy like a third world starving child... not even something like me cumming was going to deter from getting with this check.. would grind on the mouse girl untill I could not take it no more, and then i would stick it in the ugly girl, out of spite and
> frustration.. well after cumming twice with the fat chick and zero with the puppet
> master..it was time to go home.. i dont know why but i picked the fat chick up 2 or 3 more times after that.. till finally i just could not bring myself to do it anymore.
> and I tried my best to let her go with some class.. but the cute one I saw two more times but never got more than two seconds of her tits.. and one more view of her panties..(still heard harp music) but i never got to see taste, touch or smell what was under those cute thongs... there you go, you sick jackwagans lol
> Markies threesome from hell... enjoy...


im new to themodel forum.but tha skinny bitch either had sumthin on her pussy or just savin it for a special occasion. hahahaha sorry for postin thjis all late i just had reply on it!ahahah


----------



## Hydrohype

LUXURYSPORT84MONTE said:


> im new to themodel forum.but tha skinny bitch either had sumthin on her pussy or just savin it for a special occasion. hahahaha sorry for postin thjis all late i just had reply on it!ahahah


ROFLMAO:rofl:

AH YES, THE THREESOME FROM HELL! OR THE 2 AND A HALFSOME,
THAT WAS FRUSTRATING ASS FUCK!
I WENT TO THE CRUZZ SPOT LATER THAT NIGHT. AND EVERYBODY HAD A COMMENT ON THE WEIRD LOOK i HAD ON MY FACE. I TOLD MY BOY YOUNG HOGG WHAT HAPPENED. AND HE FUCKIN SHIT HIMSELF LAUGHING. 

AS GOD AS MY WITNESS THAT WAS THE MOST FRUSTRATING SEX i NEVER GOT TO HAVE! WELCOME TO THE MODEL 
FORUM BRO! IM MARKIE, I THINK i READ SOME OF YOUR POST WAY BACK IN THE DAY? ARE'NT YOU LIKE AN 
AUTHORITY ON PUTTING RAG TOPS ON CUTLAS'S REGAL'S AND MONTE'S 1/1 SCALE?


----------



## Siim123

This shit is classic


----------



## Hydrohype

Siim123 said:


> This shit is classic


I guess your right.


----------



## hocknberry

caddy wagon 1:1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadi...7492591?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19d29a08ef


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> caddy wagon 1:1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadi...7492591?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19d29a08ef


 this thing has 16 bid's already. 
Im curious so I put it on my watch list. I love wagons, but a cadi wagon does not do much for me.
However if this came as a model kit? I sure as hell would rock a couple of them!

(On a separate note) 
The other day I had an Idea, and I wanted to try it, but then I saw the bikini girls posted up and I decided to wait because i did not want to confuse my idea with thoughts of those girls..
(Idea) Who ever gets up early in the morning after 4:00 a.m. eastern or pacific time and is the 1st to log on to
the Model forum? should decide on a WORD OF THE DAY! and for the next 24 hours? if people decide too? they can put the word of the day into some or all of there post. (I dont know why) but the other day when I woke up I just had this word on my mind, and I wanted to share it. (okay sue me,) The word of day was going to be : BODACIOUS: but then I saw those girls and i thought people would think that it was the girls that made me think of the word. but it was'nt.
even as I type this shit? I am thinking ;Hydro what the fuck are you talking about? lol but the fingers keep pecking away at the keyboard any way. so what the hell. Boys' and Girl's today's is BODACIOUS, may what's left of your day have a Bodacious effect on the rest of your life..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

CHEVYXXX said:


> :fool2:


:boink::fool2:


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## dig_derange

badass... always had a soft spot for those


----------



## Hydrohype

the skeletons in my closet!


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


>


4 lug fire bird wheels!?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> 4 lug fire bird wheels!?


no i forgot what theyre called all i know is theyre about 3400 for the set


----------



## GreenBandit

Is scale lows.com still alive? Where does everyone get there parts?


----------



## hocknberry

GreenBandit said:


> Is scale lows.com still alive? Where does everyone get there parts?


scale lows is unfortunatly done i think....hit up scaledreams.com


----------



## GreenBandit

I'll go look thank you


----------



## GreenBandit

Anyone have any cheap promo cars they would sell?


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Linc

ATTN: Green bandit...

would you please edit your previous post changing your choice of words used? Thanks.



R.I.P. Ryan. You are missed brother!


----------



## grimreaper69

GreenBandit said:


> Is scale lows.com still in business? Where does everyone get there parts?


FIXED



Linc said:


> ATTN: Green bandit...
> 
> would you please edit your previous post changing your choice of words used? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Ryan. You are missed brother!


I honestly didn't catch that either til you said something. That is definatly a bad choice of words.


----------



## Lownslow302

damm that new resin is bad ass definetly worth the extra 2 bucks


----------



## GreenBandit

Sorry I thought it was a website...


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


>


MTechnica Turbo wheels.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> MTechnica Turbo wheels.


1000 wheels not bad they have to be old cause then concaves i just saw were a over 3gs


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## Tonioseven

Man, you gotta switch up from Photobucket! I can't see some of the pictures! :fool2: Or send me a link to your album :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

i need some computer nerd help......my PC caught a virus last night....(spare the cheap porn jokes..its from a car site unfortunatly)...malware cleaned it up....but my monitor shuts off after about 10 min. of use?! it blacks out, but i can still see what is on the screen in dark shadows?! i messed with the auto adjust in all 3 settings, and still the same thing?! HELP PLEASE?!


----------



## Hydrohype

LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS......... WHA WHA WHAT WHAAAAAAAAT?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hydrohype said:


> LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS......... WHA WHA WHAT WHAAAAAAAAT?


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Tonioseven said:


> Man, you gotta switch up from Photobucket! I can't see some of the pictures! :fool2: Or send me a link to your album :thumbsup:


http://s1155.photobucket.com/albums/p549/CHEVYSXXX/MUJERES/


----------



## TINGOS

*MY 54*














































Need to align all my side moldings,put on my front & rear splash pans to slap the bumpers on.Slap on the grill,buy a battery.Put on my hood install the side windows & do my interior,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,then my 54 will be done,,,,oh yeah almost forgot,slap on the visor.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Nice looking 54 Tingos. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

love that color on it man.. shit is fresh


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

For those who dig Weesner art like me,heres this


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> For those who dig Weesner art like me,heres this
> View attachment 515556
> View attachment 515557





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 515575


Yes Yes Yes on BOFE these, even more on the 2nd pic. That thing is wicked.


----------



## halfasskustoms

TINGOS said:


> Need to align all my side moldings,put on my front & rear splash pans to slap the bumpers on.Slap on the grill,buy a battery.Put on my hood install the side windows & do my interior,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,then my 54 will be done,,,,oh yeah almost forgot,slap on the visor.


Man looks real nice homie.


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> love that color on it man.. shit is fresh


Time two on that Tingos, thats a classy looking car.
its not all over done and fucked over! it's just right..

Man its good to see the sight is a safe and peaceful place to hang out at again!


----------



## Tonioseven

CHEVYXXX said:


> http://s1155.photobucket.com/albums/p549/CHEVYSXXX/MUJERES/


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

boxing up 2012 making room for 2013


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> boxing up 2012 making room for 2013


boxing up why?! that how you forget shit!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 518612
> View attachment 518613
> View attachment 518614


Thems b som nice pics homie.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/07/ryan-jerrells-1964-chevy-impala/


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lownslow302 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## GreenBandit

wish i had some money to help you out, ive been wqnting that van for awile now


----------



## Hydrohype

Lownslow302 said:


>


That's pure Gold.. 

no dis-respect to the guys with the full dresser fat boy Harleys with the loud radios and toaster ovens and what not.. But i really love Hog's the way they were when i was a kid.. back to basics.. I let one go in the past, but i think i have to have 1 again. similar to my recent model COMFORT ZONE, It might be just a sportster, as long as i have a wide glide front end. and no rigid frame Im to old to not have a shock under my ass..(no ****)


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


> That's pure Gold..
> 
> no dis-respect to the guys with the full dresser fat boy Harleys with the loud radios and toaster ovens and what not.. But i really love Hog's the way they were when i was a kid.. back to basics.. I let one go in the past, but i think i have to have 1 again. similar to my recent model COMFORT ZONE, It might be just a sportster, as long as i have a wide glide front end. and no rigid frame Im to old to not have a shock under my ass..(no ****)


do it markie...but no sportsters!! you know thats a "bitch bike" in harley lingo!! i want a bike but im aiming for a stretched busa! and the wife aint havin none of the 2 wheel madness!
EDIT.....i just watched your vid...is this an old shool shift harley? there's nothing on the bars and he keeps reaching down?! my dad restores OLD CUSHMANS and most are hand shift...wierd to see on a 2 wheel rocket rider!


----------



## GreenBandit

i noticed the same thing with the handel bars, weird... hes deffinitly useing a suicide shiter tho.


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> do it markie...but no sportsters!! you know thats a "bitch bike" in harley lingo!! i want a bike but im aiming for a stretched busa! and the wife aint havin none of the 2 wheel madness!
> EDIT.....i just watched your vid...is this an old shool shift harley? there's nothing on the bars and he keeps reaching down?! my dad restores OLD CUSHMANS and most are hand shift...wierd to see on a 2 wheel rocket rider!


yea he's doing the suicide shift with the throttle cable running inside the handle bar! Yea I would much prefer a Pan, knuckle, or shovel head, but It's the cost I have to be concerned about because of the house expense's you know? I really dont like the plastic look of the head's of today's Harley's. even if its a better more reliable engine? I would wish there was a way to make it look like the older motors...plus I would be using a smaller gas tank so the heads would not be hiding under anything..

Hey am I the only one who thinks the regal at the top of the page is a little shot out? no dis to the owner, but damm. is the quarter panel buckled? and is there empty holes in the zenith style knock off's? and an 80's style bumper kit with a hub cap! is this like a hopping champ or something, or just a friend of one of the stock holders of the site?


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey am I the only one who thinks the regal at the top of the page is a little shot out? no dis to the owner, but damm. is the quarter panel buckled? and is there empty holes in the zenith style knock off's? and an 80's style bumper kit with a hub cap! is this like a hopping champ or something, or just a friend of one of the stock holders of the site? 

SO IT'S JUST ME THEN? THE MORE i LOOK AT THAT REGAL THE WORST IT GETS.. I AM STARTING TO WONDER? DOES HIS DOOR EVEN CLOSE.? IM THINKING ITS SO TORE UP THAT THE DOOR WONT SHUT..


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hydrohype said:


> Hey am I the only one who thinks the regal at the top of the page is a little shot out? no dis to the owner, but damm. is the quarter panel buckled? and is there empty holes in the zenith style knock off's? and an 80's style bumper kit with a hub cap! is this like a hopping champ or something, or just a friend of one of the stock holders of the site?
> 
> SO IT'S JUST ME THEN? THE MORE i LOOK AT THAT REGAL THE WORST IT GETS.. I AM STARTING TO WONDER? DOES HIS DOOR EVEN CLOSE.? IM THINKING ITS SO TORE UP THAT THE DOOR WONT SHUT..


X 2. I dont like it at all. The rear 1/4s have a lady painted on them. I thought the same thing. The car looks shitty.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The rear continental kit reminds me of those 80 Eldos,looks like ass


----------



## Lowridingmike

Takes a real car builder to appreciate good work. Look at the build up of that car, it's hella nice, and it was built pretty fast. That has to be the ugliest pic ever of it. Murals, paint, suspensions, guts chrome engraving, etching, etc. car is nicer than anybody here hating is driving as we speak. Not to bust any bubbles but sounds liek something a bunch of fantisizing toy builders would say... Uhh 80's bumper kit w/ a hubcap.. it's period correct fo the car (which is one of the rarer regals made) and even thought that hubcap is hideous, it's worth more liek that than with a cutup china hanging out of it. Plus it takes even more extra work to do the wire wheel and still have it open/clost to put gas in it. I've done one, it sucks. lolz TTT of rbadass regal thats built not bought..












Ya'll wanna crack, wtf was that shitbox caprice that was on there last month? That would be a better ?? lolz


----------



## rollindeep408

He needs to build not bought some center chips just saying .........No hating here


----------



## Lownslow302

rollindeep408 said:


> He needs to build not bought some center chips just saying .........


im still trying to figure out what makes that regal rare


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Takes a real car builder to appreciate good work. Look at the build up of that car, it's hella nice, and it was built pretty fast. That has to be the ugliest pic ever of it. Murals, paint, suspensions, guts chrome engraving, etching, etc. car is nicer than anybody here hating is driving as we speak. Not to bust any bubbles but sounds liek something a bunch of fantisizing toy builders would say... Uhh 80's bumper kit w/ a hubcap.. it's period correct fo the car (which is one of the rarer regals made) and even thought that hubcap is hideous, it's worth more liek that than with a cutup china hanging out of it. Plus it takes even more extra work to do the wire wheel and still have it open/clost to put gas in it. I've done one, it sucks. lolz TTT of rbadass regal thats built not bought..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll wanna crack, wtf was that shitbox caprice that was on there last month? That would be a better ?? lolz


yea, i was wondering if that was a mural? or a big ass dent. I really did not know, that is why i asked. and yea that box caprice? last month was not my cup of tea either. but it seamed like they went from bad to worse! now there is a picture of Rollerz Only in the back, that's a whole different ball game.. I mean its not my site. If people like the regal the way it is on the top? then I love it.
wait? I just looked at again, No i dont lol but much props anyway..


----------



## Lowridingmike

rollindeep408 said:


> He needs to build not bought some center chips just saying .........No hating here


quoted for truff. lolz



Lownslow302 said:


> im still trying to figure out what makes that regal rare


THe marker lights. the side marker lights up front only came in 81 and 82 on some models.. They;re sorta sought out by regal builders..



Hydrohype said:


> yea, i was wondering if that was a mural? or a big ass dent. I really did not know, that is why i asked. and yea that box caprice? last month was not my cup of tea either. but it seamed like they went from bad to worse! now there is a picture of Rollerz Only in the back, that's a whole different ball game.. I mean its not my site. If people like the regal the way it is on the top? then I love it.
> wait? I just looked at again, No i dont lol but much props anyway..


I feelz you brah, had to stick up for a fellow builder, especially of this quality vehicle. All the shit box riding around and this ones not one of em. Half the cars on l.i.l. in real life are pretty rough, this ones nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/169Cliff-Read-Diecasts.jpg


----------



## rollindeep408

Mike I agree with your signature homie keep it 100


----------



## halfasskustoms

CHEVYXXX said:


> http://www.modelcarsmag.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/169Cliff-Read-Diecasts.jpg


Thats krazy kool there right.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

halfasskustoms said:


> Thats krazy kool there right.


yeah it is !


----------



## CHEVYXXX

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SihDlknejSs


----------



## Lownslow302

Lowridingmike said:


> quoted for truff. lolz
> 
> 
> 
> *THe marker lights. the side marker lights up front only came in 81 and 82 on some models.. They;re sorta sought out by regal builders.*.
> 
> 
> 
> I feelz you brah, had to stick up for a fellow builder, especially of this quality vehicle. All the shit box riding around and this ones not one of em. Half the cars on l.i.l. in real life are pretty rough, this ones nice.. :thumbsup:


:roflmao::roflmao: anyone who puts that kind of time into shit like that needs a slap to the head


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: anyone who puts that kind of time into shit like that needs a slap to the head


Lolzies.. You of all peopel should expect that out of lowriders.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lownslow302 said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## halfasskustoms

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Ooohhhh hell I love this.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## halfasskustoms

Are those too the same car?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That one with spokes is from Japan,unless the top one is an old pic before it was sold and shipped ?????


----------



## halfasskustoms

That's what I was think. A befor and after.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

its the same car,old pic


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: anyone who puts that kind of time into shit like that needs a slap to the head


:banghead: for the over sea shit you are into!! but its your shit and what you like.... a lot of guys dogged your pics and vids...and you stick by it..........same shit for low lows and ESPECIALLY G-BODIES! on this side of the fence you cant hate on a g-body unless its you or apperently markie!! LOL.....just my 2 pennies but that regal is fuckin sick! and comin from ROLLERZ.. its another sick ride!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> :banghead: for the over sea shit you are into!! but its your shit and what you like.... a lot of guys dogged your pics and vids...and you stick by it..........same shit for low lows and ESPECIALLY G-BODIES! on this side of the fence you cant hate on a g-body unless its you or apperently markie!! LOL.....just my 2 pennies but that regal is fuckin sick! and comin from ROLLERZ.. its another sick ride!


its not the same anymore the regal looks just like the hulk regal but with a 5th


----------



## rollindeep408

Bumper kits on g body's looks goofy period imo


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> :banghead: for the over sea shit you are into!! but its your shit and what you like.... a lot of guys dogged your pics and vids...and you stick by it..........same shit for low lows and ESPECIALLY G-BODIES! on this side of the fence you cant hate on a g-body unless its you or apperently markie!! LOL.....just my 2 pennies but that regal is fuckin sick! and comin from ROLLERZ.. its
> another sick ride!


Shit Im to poor to hate on anything now a days, and now im also fat, old and bored. so im not going to turn a wrench either. there was a day when I was going to hook my ex lady up with a regal or a cutt doog of her own as her first car. No I dont want to be associated with the word hate,,I will say one thing that bothers me about alot of low low's i see? and you can call me a hater on this.. I hate low low's G-body's.. Caddy's Lincolns and Impala's that Lock up all high in the air, but they dont hop, and they dont lay. I mean I have seen cars with chrome undies, and a painted frame with no-reinforcement and a high ass lock up, and it lays down at stock height! I would dis-own my off spring if they came home in some retarded shit like that.. if your shit dont lay? then hop that fucker! and if you cant hop or wont hop? then lay that bitch the way God intended! . fuck your fuckin chrome suspension. people will see that shit later when you pick your car up off the ground and roll out! If i had money to burn i would do another 79 lac. with a turbo buick v6 motor swap, 14 inch strokes in the rear. 6 inch strokes in the front.. the ass would lay bumper with a full rack of 4 or 5 ton coils in the front.. all chrome undies with shocks /no chains. single gate piston with 8 batts.. and it would slam the bumper on demand.. and when those guys would challenge me with all that crazy circus lock up shit? I would just say no thank you! to each is own. but i must say this? out of all the cars i see? I do notice more G-bodys at show's that dont hop. and dont lay. and yea that urks me!..put it in the air? or put it on the ground? or take the spokes off and make it hot like a grand national with some horse power! that's my 75 cents.. or should i say? 76 cents!


----------



## pancho1969

Any links to pics of the green regal up top ?


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX

http://bodiestroud.com/gallery


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## Hydrohype

pancho1969 said:


> Any links to pics of the green regal up top ?


hear you go Panch! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/288692-my-86-buick-regal-straight-klownin.html I have to respect the work that this guy put into his car.. It's just not at all the my cup of tea.. but prop's to the owner just the same!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


>


Someone needs to throw a shoe at this guy LOL


----------



## Hydrohype

halfasskustoms said:


>


lol

we interrupt this program to bring you this special announcement.. Get out and vote. 
Obama and Romnuts could care less about Lowriders and Hot Rod's.. if some special interest came along and put a few dollars in there pockets? and told them that the battery's in our trunk was leaving a carbon foot print on the environment, that your smaller tires was leaving to big of a carbon foot print and burning to much gas? they would jump on the band wagon in a heart beat and criminalize cruzzing in real way.. 






 Obama ana Romney hate lowriders.. they hate freedom they love Government and control!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hydrohype said:


> lol
> 
> we interrupt this program to bring you this special announcement.. Get out and vote.
> Obama and Romnuts could care less about Lowriders and Hot Rod's.. if some special interest came along and put a few dollars in there pockets? and told them that the battery's in our trunk was leaving a carbon foot print on the environment, that your smaller tires was leaving to big of a carbon foot print and burning to much gas? they would jump on the band wagon in a heart beat and criminalize cruzzing in real way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ana Romney hate lowriders.. they hate freedom they love Government and control!


\\

I love ridin... I gotta make a cool video soon...


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


> lol
> 
> we interrupt this program to bring you this special announcement.. Get out and vote.
> Obama and Romnuts could care less about Lowriders and Hot Rod's.. if some special interest came along and put a few dollars in there pockets? and told them that the battery's in our trunk was leaving a carbon foot print on the environment, that your smaller tires was leaving to big of a carbon foot print and burning to much gas? they would jump on the band wagon in a heart beat and criminalize cruzzing in real way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ana Romney hate lowriders.. they hate freedom they love Government and control!


i just noticed the shot of the ride parked in the hadicapped spot!!! LOL are you getting that old markie?!


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> i just noticed the shot of the ride parked in the hadicapped spot!!! LOL are you getting that old markie?!


Yea Mike I want to see that big body do some dippin.. and hock? On the rare occasion that I go inside a store while out in the chevy? I jack moms's for her plaque so I can get a better parking space, to prevent me from taking my eye's off the car while Im inside..


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm comin to get that glasshouse nephew. Ima floss the hell outta that bitch all the way back to Michigan. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

Markie, how many times does it take you to close a door? Lmao! Man I love the sound of that ride! Just badass!


----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> I'm comin to get that glasshouse nephew. Ima floss the hell outta that bitch all the way back to Michigan. LOL


:thumbsup:


Darkside, it usually takes two to three times to get that thing shut.. the car needs work. hinge's and re-alignment and what not.. I got to drop the starter and the tranny next week. so I can address two pesky leak's,,,


----------



## Hydrohype

This is where my head is been going lately.. A frame off for my 76 with chrome undies, a killer motor and a wet stock paint theme. 

A 58 parked next her.. and a wide glide 8 inch over stock, all on my bucket list!


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## grimreaper69

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Darkside, it usually takes two to three times to get that thing shut.. the car needs work. hinge's and re-alignment and what not.. I got to drop the starter and the tranny next week. so I can address two pesky leak's,,,


Drop the TRANNY huh??? Right onto your bed??? :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/343748-mayhemkustomz-stuff-sale.html


----------



## grimreaper69

Quick question fellas. I was out on my last 2 deliveries tonight when my car started to hesitate a little. When I came to a stop at an intersection the car stalled and wouldn't start. It acts like it's getting fuel, WANTS to start, but won't. I know it could be MANY things, but wanted some input before I got into it too deep. I'm thinking it could possibly be a clogged fuel filter. Any ideas?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Quick question fellas. I was out on my last 2 deliveries tonight when my car started to hesitate a little. When I came to a stop at an intersection the car stalled and wouldn't start. It acts like it's getting fuel, WANTS to start, but won't. I know it could be MANY things, but wanted some input before I got into it too deep. I'm thinking it could possibly be a clogged fuel filter. Any ideas?


I guess first i would find out if it is getting fuel to the motor. Then make sure its getting spark on all cylinders. Make sure its getting the right fuel pressure. Check the plugs. 3.4 in your car right?


----------



## grimreaper69

Plugs should be fine, did a tune up 6 months ago. I'm hoping to God it's not the fuel pump, it'll be a bitch in this one to change. Not to mention, a new fuel pump for this one will cost $230.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> I guess first i would find out if it is getting fuel to the motor. Then make sure its getting spark on all cylinders. Make sure its getting the right fuel pressure. Check the plugs. 3.4 in your car right?


run a can of that kg44 injector cleaner in your next tank when you get it going........til then.......just food for thought..........we had a 99 jimmy with TOO many prblems...so i can break it down to yours i guess......FIRST OFF WHAT ARE YOU DRIVING? my stalls and break downs were an ignition module (little piece of nothin for about $75) the engine coil (i'd check that first) and when the last time you did plugs and wires with a rotor button and cap?


----------



## grimreaper69

Hock, it's a 2000 Grand Am GT with a 3.4. Complete tune up done 6 months ago. I'm gonna change out the fuel filter tomorrow, then go from there.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Hock, it's a 2000 Grand Am GT with a 3.4. Complete tune up done 6 months ago. I'm gonna change out the fuel filter tomorrow, then go from there.


food for thought......i did a FULL tune on the jimmy......brand new coil went bad.......if you didnt go GM factory,,,aftermarket parts like i did....CHINA SHIT BRO...new isnt always great!! my coil was bad and ignition module failed later!! BUY FACTORY GM!! it suck price wise but your ride should run better? a dealer could tell you whats wrong right away, but a $60 hook up just to read!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Dealer did the tune up.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Dealer did the tune up.


warantee? i guess have em hook it up and you'd know? just gotta pay the "plug in price" my dad has a "plug in" with the code book.......is an "engine" light on? go to auto zone for a code reader......they may have a code reader?


----------



## grimreaper69

Engine light has been on since I bought it. Has to do with the pillar gauges bein disconnected. I'm pretty sure the warranty will cover a check though. I'll have to give em a ring in the morning.


----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> Drop the TRANNY huh??? Right onto your bed??? :roflmao:


HEY HEY.. I WAS GOING THREW A TOUGH TIME IN MY LIFE!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> food for thought......i did a FULL tune on the jimmy......brand new coil went bad.......if you didnt go GM factory,,,aftermarket parts like i did....CHINA SHIT BRO...new isnt always great!! my coil was bad and ignition module failed later!! BUY FACTORY GM!! it suck price wise but your ride should run better? a dealer could tell you whats wrong right away, but a $60 hook up just to read!!!


got some bad news factory GM is china shit:thumbsdown:


----------



## Linc

i work in a parts store, we sell ac delco parts as well as alot of other factory and aftermarket suppliers parts, 90% of all parts i sell, are made in china! including the ac delco parts!

the package may say made in usa or canada, the part says china, mexico and even india on a few!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Linc said:


> i work in a parts store, we sell ac delco parts as well as alot of other factory and aftermarket suppliers parts, 90% of all parts i sell, are made in china! including the ac delco parts!
> 
> the package may say made in usa or canada, the part says china, mexico and even india on a few!!


Its just the packaging thats made in the usa. Not the actual part your buying. Lmao. Smoke and Mirrors.


----------



## grimreaper69

Wow, is this guy nuts or what? Does he think "Free USA SHIPPING" will encourage a buyer to spend that much on it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300719761131


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I could take a shit on a box, label it guaranteed... all ur gettin is a pile of shit


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah, well, I could get a good look at a T-Bone by stickin my head up a bull's ass, but I'd rather take the butcher's word for it.


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> Yeah, well, I could get a good look at a T-Bone by stickin my head up a bull's ass, but I'd rather take the butcher's word for it.


 but its gotta be your bull:roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> got some bad news factory GM is china shit:thumbsdown:


well good for me.....im dumping that jimmy and already picked up an 04 explorer! HAHA....me of all people to buy a blue oval.....but if it dont give me any probs.....im good!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> well good for me.....im dumping that jimmy and already picked up an 04 explorer! HAHA....me of all people to buy a blue oval.....but if it dont give me any probs.....im good!


i dumped GM for Volvo. great cars but temperamental as all hell


----------



## grimreaper69

Well Volvo is owned by Ford, so same thing. LOL

My mom has had 2 Explorer's, a 2002 and a 2006, and now has a 2002 Mountaineer. Not a problem out of any of em.


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> Well Volvo is owned by Ford, so same thing. LOL
> 
> My mom has had 2 Explorer's, a 2002 and a 2006, and now has a 2002 Mountaineer. Not a problem out of any of em.


the volvos im into were before fords time volvo became a ford subsidy around 2000 or so, the Fordvos were somewhat reliable but the craftsmanship into the details went downhill after that.

i wouldnt mind copping a new Taurus or F150


----------



## grimreaper69

They're already partin the kit out to try and make a profit.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Revell-Mono...189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58954d54b5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Snow-Plow-f...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58954d54c8


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Well Volvo is owned by Ford, so same thing. LOL
> 
> My mom has had 2 Explorer's, a 2002 and a 2006, and now has a 2002 Mountaineer. Not a problem out of any of em.


good to hear there! i was hearing '02-'06 EXPLODERS were junk buckets......read some on-line reviews...and not many good ones, so im like "fuck....here we go again"?!


----------



## Hydrohype

Can I ship a can of clear coat. to someone the same way i would ship a model? or would the P.O. have a problem with it?


----------



## Lownslow302

Hydrohype said:


> Can I ship a can of clear coat. to someone the same way i would ship a model? or would the P.O. have a problem with it?


you can get in deep shit if you try


----------



## MayhemKustomz

You can ship it ground within the US no problem.


----------



## sneekyg909

Finally some bench time...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## chris_thobe

It seems like every major car brands have some problems. Nothing is made in america anymore it seems like. I have always been a GM fan. I drive a 2010 GMC Terrain...GM being a US company, but open the driver door and there is a sticker of CANADA!!


----------



## Siim123

If I'm correct a lot of the stuff has been made in Canada, even the 4th generation Camaros.


----------



## grimreaper69

chris_thobe said:


> It seems like every major car brands have some problems. Nothing is made in america anymore it seems like. I have always been a GM fan. I drive a 2010 GMC Terrain...GM being a US company, but open the driver door and there is a sticker of CANADA!!


That just means that specific model is built in Canada. Just like Ford, Chrysler and GM have plants all over North America. Grand Am's were built in Michigan, Silvy 1500's were built in, I think, Colorado. Ford F-350 Crew Dually's built in Tennessee, etc.


----------



## Hydrohype

chris_thobe said:


> It seems like every major car brands have some problems. Nothing is made in america anymore it seems like. I have always been a GM fan. I drive a 2010 GMC Terrain...GM being a US company, but open the driver door and there is a sticker of CANADA!!


It's get's better. Obama people gave GM a big ole tax incentive to move the Escalade and chevy volt to China,  your tax dollars are providing Job's to china, mexico, and Brasil! (Who needs a silly little thing called American approval)?


----------



## Hydrohype

put new tires on yesterday.. and broke one of my fucking knock off's..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

i got a question,how much is the old richard petty grand prix kit worth?


----------



## Lownslow302

Hydrohype said:


> It's get's better. Obama people gave GM a big ole tax incentive to move the Escalade and chevy volt to China, your tax dollars are providing Job's to china, mexico, and Brasil! (Who needs a silly little thing called American approval)?


theres a reason they did that theyre trying to kill the UAW and i support the move


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> you can get in deep shit if you try


No you can't, you just have to let the post office what's inside. It will have to be shipped via ground. I've shipped paint all over the place in cans AND bottles.


----------



## Hydrohype

Lownslow302 said:


> theres a reason they did that theyre trying to kill the UAW and i support the move


(sO DO I) FREEDOM OF CHOICE IS SO OVER RATED.. i ALSO LIKE CENSORSHIP, HIGHER TAX'S AND GUN CONTROL.. WARRANT-LESS
WIRE TAPS ARE AWESOME TOO!. Big Government is our friend.. NDAA is the best! yippie.. this is living!:rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> No you can't, you just have to let the post office what's inside. It will have to be shipped via ground. I've shipped paint all over the place in cans AND bottles.


they told me i couldnt ship any


----------



## Hydrohype

Lownslow302 said:


> you can get in deep shit if you try


 uh ohhh!

sorry Tonio,, I guess I fucked up! I will just have to see what happens. I got my fingers crossed! damm..lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> they told me i couldnt ship any


They were lazy, dumb fucks that didn't know their own rules.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


> No you can't, you just have to let the post office what's inside. It will have to be shipped via ground. I've shipped paint all over the place in cans AND bottles.


True. Aerosol can only ship within the US. They will not ship across borders. Tried to ship MadeMan a can of spazsticks chrome and they wouldnt do it. Nor would anyone else. Your good as long as is within the US.


----------



## Hydrohype

MayhemKustomz said:


> True. Aerosol can only ship within the US. They will not ship across borders. Tried to ship MadeMan a can of spazsticks chrome and they wouldnt do it. Nor would anyone else. Your good as long as is within the US.


How did you get spaz's to sit still long enough to fit in a can? where any of them related to darkside?

Is'nt that human trafficking?


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> No you can't, you just have to let the post office what's inside. It will have to be shipped via ground. I've shipped paint all over the place in cans AND bottles.


I shipped the 73 caprice, along with a can of U-pol, on monday. should I give them my tracking number and confess? you think there will be fine? if its in the air already, will the can brake and soak my car in all that clear?


----------



## Hydrohype

There are currently 25 users browsing this forum. (4 members & 21 guests)

Hydrohype 
Lil Brandon 
grimreaper69 
Praise_D_Lowrd


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> There are currently 25 users browsing this forum. (4 members & 21 guests)
> 
> Hydrohype
> Lil Brandon
> grimreaper69
> Praise_D_Lowrd


 21 people got side tracked from there porn!


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## Tonioseven

Hydrohype said:


> I shipped the 73 caprice, along with a can of U-pol, on monday. should I give them my tracking number and confess? you think there will be fine? if its in the air already, will the can brake and soak my car in all that clear?


Not sure. Upol has no ball bearing in the can so it won't make noise. Nothing has shown up yet.


----------



## Tonioseven

CHEVYXXX said:


> View attachment 526617


http://public.fotki.com/tonioseven/63-oldsmobile-starfire/

I got my own version of this in the works...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

CHEVYXXX said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

CHEVYXXX said:


>


:fool2::fool2:


----------



## halfasskustoms

CHEVYXXX said:


> View attachment 526617


I watched this car being built. Very kool.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Tonioseven said:


> http://public.fotki.com/tonioseven/63-oldsmobile-starfire/
> 
> I got my own version of this in the works...



that's badass !!!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Tonioseven said:


> http://public.fotki.com/tonioseven/63-oldsmobile-starfire/
> 
> I got my own version of this in the works...


this is on ebay right now check it out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261082172758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## halfasskustoms

God damn cat.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## darkside customs

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Ooh!!ilike that!


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## Lownslow302

halfasskustoms said:


>


thats sick


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yep.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Seen this in person at a goodguys show in Tempe that had some Califas cars there,Its sick


----------



## Hydrohype

hey how come if I try to open a second window for layitlow? the 2nd one show's on my monitor all weirded out and shit? like its a whole different format? what's up with that.. and i cant pull up and image when i am in Pm mode? it only show's the url app and not the 
(files from your computer app) so now i cant pm somebody with a picture. the below is a sample of how it looks in the second window!

[h=4]Forum Statistics:[/h]

Threads: 17,612
Posts: 1,832,468
RECENT PICS EAZY E'S MINT...
by*COPS_ON_PAYROLL*









View Profile








View Forum Posts








View Blog Entries








Visit Homepage








Add as Contact

Today 06:38 PM


----------



## sneekyg909

Is Armando"The Deuce" Avila a member here or anyone know him? :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

He's on Facebook.


----------



## sneekyg909

Tonioseven said:


> He's on Facebook.


Thanks Tonio...

This is my 1st model I built a long time ago and Armando did the mural for me...



















Its a Boris Vallejo image he hand painted for me...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

NOW THATS A BADD ASSS PAINTING!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Dayum!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Amazing talent


----------



## CHEVYXXX

uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302

:roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

sneekyg909 said:


> Thanks Tonio...
> 
> This is my 1st model I built a long time ago and Armando did the mural for me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 530695
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 530696
> 
> 
> Its a Boris Vallejo image he hand painted for me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 530697


thats cool! i wonder if he did the 75 glass house from LRB i have in my stock pile?!
























1 of 3 i scored......sold one...kinda wished i didnt now but oh well, photobucket acting up, couldnt get more pics!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

hocknberry said:


> thats cool! i wonder if he did the 75 glass house from LRB i have in my stock pile?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of 3 i scored......sold one...kinda wished i didnt now but oh well, photobucket acting up, couldnt get more pics!


whould you sell me one?


----------



## hocknberry

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> whould you sell me one?


:twak: i want the 1 i sold back in my stock! so no mr. oldskool im all good!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:tears: it was worth a shot


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hocknberry said:


> thats cool! i wonder if he did the 75 glass house from LRB i have in my stock pile?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of 3 i scored......sold one...kinda wished i
> didnt now but oh well, photobucket acting
> up, couldnt get more pics!


Man that's a lost art,handpainted murals the one I remember from lrb had like coffin shaped seats and was juiced and still had the engine!


----------



## gseeds

Tonioseven said:


>


thats cool Tonio, that video was made by my buddy alex from here in south carolina, the white 1960 olds at the end of this video is his car, I painted the silver and candy blue flake lace top on it seen at the endof this vid, he's making alot of these vids as he's driving the olds across the states to cali.


----------



## Tonioseven

Gary, you were the first person I thought of! I think I remember you posting pictures of that roof.


----------



## sneekyg909

hocknberry said:


> thats cool! i wonder if he did the 75 glass house from LRB i have in my stock pile?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of 3 i scored......sold one...kinda wished i didnt now but oh well, photobucket acting up, couldnt get more pics!


Found these on the Glass house Fest...


----------



## hocknberry

sneekyg909 said:


> Found these on the Glass house Fest...
> 
> 
> View attachment 531207
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 531208
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 531209


YEZSIR!! i bought all of those....minus the green one, it was already sold.....the black one is the one i sold...still have the rest of them......they are old LRB features...there was another green g-house.....the hulk i think? that was all muraled up...but sold before i could grab it too!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

cool videos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Gun Control Kills[h=6]A DEA officer stopped at our farm yesterday "I need to inspect your farm for illegal growing drugs." 

I said "Okay , but don't go in that field over there.....", 

The DEA officer verbally exploded saying, " Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me!" Reaching into his rear pants pocket, the arrogant officer removed his badge and shoved it in my face. "See this fucking badge?! This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any land !! No questions asked or answers given!! Have I made myself clear?.... do you understand?!!"
... 
I nodded politely, apologized, and went about my chores. A short time later, I heard loud screams, looked up, and saw the DEA officer running for his life, being chased by my big old mean bull...... With every step the bull was gaining ground on the officer, and it seemed likely that he'd sure enough get gored before he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified. 

I threw down my tools, ran to the fence and yelled at the top of my lungs.....

"Your badge, show him your fucking BADGE!!"


[/h]


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

THAT WAS FUNNY HOMIE! AND DAMMMMMMMMMM THATS A BIG ASSSS TOOO MMMMMMMMMMMMMM YUMMY:fool2:


----------



## grimreaper69

CHEVYXXX said:


> Gun Control Kills*A DEA officer stopped at our farm yesterday "I need to inspect your farm for illegal growing drugs."
> 
> I said "Okay , but don't go in that field over there.....",
> 
> The DEA officer verbally exploded saying, " Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me!" Reaching into his rear pants pocket, the arrogant officer removed his badge and shoved it in my face. "See this fucking badge?! This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any land !! No questions asked or answers given!! Have I made myself clear?.... do you understand?!!"
> ...
> I nodded politely, apologized, and went about my chores. A short time later, I heard loud screams, looked up, and saw the DEA officer running for his life, being chased by my big old mean bull...... With every step the bull was gaining ground on the officer, and it seemed likely that he'd sure enough get gored before he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified.
> 
> I threw down my tools, ran to the fence and yelled at the top of my lungs.....
> 
> "Your badge, show him your fucking BADGE!!"
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lmfao. Thats great.

And thats a perfect ass.


----------



## rollindeep408

Only thing I saw on this page is a bunch of words then a bangin ass


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> Only thing I saw on this page is a bunch of words then a bangin ass



Me too!! :yes: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

rollindeep408 said:


> Only thing I saw on this page is a bunch of words then a bangin ass


lmfao :bowrofl:


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## halfasskustoms

Better watch out fools, Iv got 4 on order right now.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:rofl: G-LO @ the end like wtf


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## halfasskustoms

Thats the video that showed me how to do the moon walk.


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## CHEVYXXX

:naughty:


----------



## grimreaper69

This guy is smokin some SERIOUS SHIT.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/frankd-2012...=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> This guy is smokin some SERIOUS SHIT.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/frankd-2012...=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562


No he just thinks his builds are flawless. And worth a pretty penny. Fucktard.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> No he just thinks his builds are flawless. And worth a pretty penny. Fucktard.


Shit, I got a SEALED Tahoe for $250. Who wants it? LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Shit, I got a SEALED Tahoe for $250. Who wants it? LMAO


The one hes selling isnt even painted. Thats the color straight out of the box isnt it? I guess some people will pay big money for rediculous things. Those 68 Impala promos for example. Although the Tahoe's are a dime a dozen and the 68's are a little more dificult to come by.


----------



## grimreaper69

That's exactly why I said I'd sell a sealed one for $250. Hell, if he gets $150 outta that one I'll contact the buyer and make him one hell of a deal for the sealed one. LOL


----------



## CHEVYXXX

never knew until last night while watching a jenniferfool2 lopez movie that mercury was into trucks. :dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Same as the Fords. Just rebadged and sold in Canada.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeap. Got one in town here. Alll white with red badging


----------



## Lownslow302

finally got the flakebuster working








after some re engineering


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow


----------



## Lownslow302

halfasskustoms said:


> Wow


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lownslow302 said:


> finally got the flakebuster working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after some re engineering


:shocked::shocked:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lownslow302 said:


> finally got the flakebuster working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after some re engineering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/345931-408models-burned-me-175-a.html#post15898918

just posted this in the 1/1 feedback forum...


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/345931-408models-burned-me-175-a.html#post15898918
> 
> just posted this in the 1/1 feedback forum...


. 






















:twak:


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Nice rims.. too damn bad he sucks at parking.. another 1" he would have a blue bumper up front... doh


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I like the wheels. Nice design. Dont belong and that car though.


----------



## Lownslow302

if they were colored they would be ok


MayhemKustomz said:


> I like the wheels. Nice design. Dont belong and that car though.


----------



## Hydrohype

How fuckin cool is this?:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/343519-lady-tnt-bad-bad-bad-3.html 

FOUND SOME GOOD INFO IN THIS TOPIC. IT WAS A GOOD READ.. 
HELL YEA I AM FILING CHARGHE'S...


----------



## darkside customs

COMING SOON TO DVD....










BACK TO THE FUTURE PART IV
MARTY AND THE DOC GET GANGBANGED


BANGED AT BIRTH: THE DEAF EDITION


PAWN STARS: ON YOUR KNEES CHUMLEE




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## grimreaper69

Added a few more kits to the list fellas.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/306275-sale-3.html#post15907888


----------



## halfasskustoms

In case you didednt have seen this yet, here you go. DONT TRY THIS AT HOME.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

halfasskustoms said:


> In case you didednt have seen this yet, here you go. DONT TRY THIS AT HOME.


I think someone posted this least year. Amazing to see how fast that a-pillar in the 59 just buckles.


----------



## 408models

Hydrohype said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/345931-408models-burned-me-175-a.html#post15898918
> 
> just posted this in the 1/1 feedback forum...


YA YA YA YA..... 

I'M NOT GONNA CRY OVER MY [email protected]$K UPS!!! I KNOW I LAGGED! NOT SURE IF YOU CHECKED YOU PM'S BUT I SENT U YOUR TRACKING NUMBER YESTERDAY! U'LL GET IT TOMORROW OR SATURDAY!

AS FOR THE FEEDBACK POST, WHATEVER! I COULD CARE LESS! I'M DONE WITH ALL THIS MODEL SHIT! NOTHING AGAINST ALL THE MODELERS, IT'S JUST ME! GOT ALOT GOING ON RIGHT NOW & JUST SPENT TOO MUCH ON THEM & TOO MUCH DRAMA WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO CERTAIN THINGS! AT THE POINT OF DON'T WANT ANYTHING TO DO WITH MODELS!


SO AGAIN DRO, IF U DIDN'T OPEN THE PM HERE IT IS AGAIN: USPS 9405 5036 9930 0127 8344 71, TRACK IT LATER CUS IT'S NOT AT THE POST OFFICE YET, MY LADY IS GOIN TO DROP IT OFF!!!

PROOF!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models

Hydrohype said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/343519-lady-tnt-bad-bad-bad-3.html
> 
> FOUND SOME GOOD INFO IN THIS TOPIC. IT WAS A GOOD READ..
> HELL YEA I AM FILING CHARGHE'S...



DO WUT YOU GOTTA DO! IT'S NOT LIKE I GOT ENOUGH BAD SHIT GOIN ON RIGHT NOW!!! 

WHATEVER BRO, UR "68" IS ON ITS WAY OUT TODAY, AS U CAN C FROM THE POST ABOVE!!!!


----------



## 408models

IT'S FUNNY CUS I KINDA KNOW WHAT DRO IS GOIN THRU RIGHT NOW! COUPLE MONTHS BACK I PAID FOR A BIKE LIGHT FOR MY SON & DUDE SENT HE SENT IT, 2 WEEKS PASS NOTHIN! MONTH PASSES NOTHING, TEXTING, PMING & POSTIN ON HIS TOPIC TOO. DUDE HAD BEEN ON HERE FOR YEARS EVEN DID BONDING ON BIKES FOR CUSTOMERS, THEN FELL OFF. LOST SOME CASH & JUST SAID F$^K IT, IT IS WHAT IT IS. 

BUT I'M NOT ONE TO POST OR CRY OVER SHIT, IT WASN'T MUCH LOST, BUT I WAS MORE PISSED OFF CUS I TOLD MY SON I GOT HIM A LIGHT & HE WOULD ASK FOR IT ONCE IN A WHILE, I KEPT TELLING HIM IT WAS COMING, & NOTHING, IT WAS MORE OF A LET DOWN FOR MY SON!!!

SO IN A WAY I GOT HOW DRO FELT, I GUESS IT WAS JUST A NOT WANTING ANYTHING TO DO WITH MODELS ISSUE! BUT I LIKE I POSTED ABOVE, IT'S ON ITS WAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

halfasskustoms said:


> In case you didednt have seen this yet, here you go. DONT TRY THIS AT HOME.




I thought the 59 was gonna Hop up over the Malibu! or maybe drive over it..



About that 408models shit? I think I have every right to just say: i will believe it when i see it on my table..


----------



## Lowridingmike

yeah, took too damn long.. oh well he shipped my kinfolks shit is all I care bout! hope he gets you 2gether hydro!


----------



## darkside customs

AS I SIT OUT ON THE LAWN GAZING AT THE CLOUDS IN THE SKY.... I WONDER WHERE WOULD I BE IF IT WASN'T FOR LIL.... 
SURE THERE HAVE BEEN GREAT LAUGHS AND ARGUMENTS AND EVEN TEARS... DRAMA AND SHADY DEALS... MODS GONE MIA... OT BITCHES RUINING ALL THE FUN... OG MEMBERS GONE....

SO AFTER ALL THAT THINKING.... ALL I CAN SAY IS....
























WHERE'S THE TOILET PAPER AT SO I DON'T GET A RASH....


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh:


----------



## 408models

Hydrohype said:


> I thought the 59 was gonna Hop up over the Malibu! or maybe drive over it..
> 
> 
> 
> About that 408models shit? I think I have every right to just say: *i will believe it when i see it on my table*..


all good with me! all in the post office hands now!!! 











DAMN NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT, PANCHO69 WERE U AT FOOLIO, YOU HAVE MY JAPAN TRUCK. BEEN OVER A YEAR NOW & HAVEN'T HEARD FROM U ABOUT IT!!!!! 





































































J/K BRO. I don't care, i know it's in good hands and i don't have a need for it right now. He's a family man that has other important thing to get done first!


----------



## darkside customs

bigdogg323 said:


> :uh:


:buttkick::roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

Tryin to get banned again? LOL


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Tryin to get banned again? LOL


Nah, just bored really... Needed to brighten people's day with my twisted sense of humor.. Lmao!


----------



## grimreaper69

BUILD SOMETHING. LMAO


----------



## bigdogg323

grimreaper69 said:


> BUILD SOMETHING. LMAO


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hydrohype said:


> I thought the 59 was gonna Hop up over the Malibu! or maybe drive over it..
> 
> 
> 
> About that 408models shit? I think I have every right to just say: i will believe it when i see it on my table..


Hence the reason i dont send much of mine out. After the turds i got back from Derrick (cndybluss), never ever ever again!!


----------



## Tonioseven

darkside customs said:


>





:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:That's fucked up James! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mademan

MayhemKustomz said:


> I think someone posted this least year. Amazing to see how fast that a-pillar in the 59 just buckles.


that is fucked..... its bery obvious that there is no suspension, or engine/trans in the 59....... they show all angles.... where in the motor, it would be on the drivers seat, or out the passengers side..... its bullshit. an attempt to make old cars look unsafe. a family friend was killed in a new impala like that .... and the car was mangled.


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:That's fucked up James! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## Tonioseven

sneekyg909 said:


> View attachment 537594


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## STREETRACEKING

I'm lookn for som pics of la woman if somone has some it would help me out a lot.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Something I did


----------



## MayhemKustomz

STREETRACEKING said:


> I'm lookn for som pics of la woman if somone has some it would help me out a lot.....


Is there an LA Woman?

Are you thinking American Woman?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Something I did


I just straight stole that picture.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

STREETRACEKING said:


> I'm lookn for som pics of la woman if somone has some it would help me out a lot.....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

MayhemKustomz said:


> Is there an LA Woman?
> 
> Are you thinking American Woman?


I'm talkn bout the lowrider elco la woman


----------



## STREETRACEKING

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


What year is she? An is it an elco kit out somwhat like her?


----------



## Hydrohype

SlammdSonoma said:


> Hence the reason i dont send much of mine out. After the turds i got back from Derrick (cndybluss), never ever ever again!!




yea that is a risk when I have to rely on other people, but we all know if it was not for other people? i would have nothing but models with no detail. and thats no fun.. speaking of cndybluss? that little 
jackwagon owe's me a painted, foiled impala from way back too. yea the collection side of putting all your shit out there can be stressful, but when I look at my collection I feel pretty damm proud.. i feel like I am the curator of my own automotive art museum,, and i personally know all of the artist..

PS. JAMES IS TWO PILLS AWAY FROM NEEDED A STRAIT JACKET..AND THEY WONT LET HIM HAVE HIS MODELS WHEN HE FINALLY BOOKS A SUIT AT THE FUNNY FARM!


----------



## darkside customs

STREETRACEKING said:


> What year is she? An is it an elco kit out somwhat like her?


Hey Vanilla Ice... If you wanna build that Elky, you're gonna need a 68 Elky and a Malibu NASCAR kit... Good luck finding the Malibu, but eBay has them from time to time...

Hit up Paul Mendoza on Facebook, or on here he is MR68GTS... He has one, I'll find pics of his project....


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Hey Vanilla Ice... If you wanna build that Elky, you're gonna need a 68 Elky and a Malibu NASCAR kit... Good luck finding the Malibu, but eBay has them from time to time...
> 
> Hit up Paul Mendoza on Facebook, or on here he is MR68GTS... He has one, I'll find pics of his project....


:roflmao::roflmao: VANILLA ICE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

MayhemKustomz said:


> I just straight stole that picture.



Ok :thumbsup:kool homie


----------



## darkside customs

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBMtmSRP47c&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I wonder who built this?! So sick love it.Dunno what scale it is,I think I could do this in 1/25


----------



## halfasskustoms

Its a 1/64th scale casting by Johny lighting. All this guy did was strip it and skrit it. I dont recall the name of this car tho.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Thanks homie.


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## COAST2COAST

That shit had a fish in the back!!!lol.. A little after 4mins


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX

TURBO MONTE CARLOS , never heard of these until now. i was looking up some info on a 78 buick regal turbo Sports Coupe and came across this.
http://www.beforeblack.net/montecarlo.htm


----------



## avidinha

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I wonder who built this?! So sick love it.Dunno what scale it is,I think I could do this in 1/25
> View attachment 538135


That looks like this kit.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

avidinha said:


> That looks like this kit.


The casting is actually a 1/64 version of that
Heres another of that 1/32 series rare as shit these days


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Heres what by Buddy Dave Melcher is working on Facebook,very kool if I say so myself


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that wagon is nice.


----------



## halfasskustoms

avidinha said:


> That looks like this kit.


That's it. I have 2 of those.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251149091627?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## halfasskustoms

Good luck homie.


----------



## grimreaper69

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170908275613


----------



## halfasskustoms

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 30 users browsing this forum. (8 members & 22 guests)

halfasskustoms
dusty87ls
MAZDAT
grimreaper69
Lil Brandon
MayhemKustomz
SlammdSonoma
CHEVYXXX

 [h=4]Thread Display Options[/h]


----------



## COAST2COAST

Got everything moved and in storage. Staying with family for the moment. Was gonna continue on with a project but well .. It melted!!
Gonnatry to fix it but I dunno if there's hope!!

The good side








The bad


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> Got everything moved and in storage. Staying with family for the moment. Was gonna continue on with a project but well .. It melted!!
> Gonnatry to fix it but I dunno if there's hope!!
> 
> The good side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad


:wow::run:that poor 68!!!! guess you'll have to just send it to me?! looks too crisp for a resin piece?! you managed to warp up a kit body!? musta been warm in that box! now you know how kids feel when they get left behind in a hot car!


----------



## halfasskustoms

LoL


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> Got everything moved and in storage. Staying with family for the moment. Was gonna continue on with a project but well .. It melted!!
> Gonnatry to fix it but I dunno if there's hope!!
> 
> The good side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad


Pot of hot water... You cn work that out bro


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Pot of hot water... You cn work that out bro


Agreed. Brew up a couple pots of hot hot water. Straighten it out and throw it in the freezer.


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> Pot of hot water... You cn work that out bro


X2


----------



## Hydrohype

COAST2COAST said:


> Got everything moved and in storage. Staying with family for the moment. Was gonna continue on with a project but well .. It melted!!
> Gonnatry to fix it but I dunno if there's hope!!
> 
> The good side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad


noooooooooooooo! fuckin global warming bull shit! save it save it! where's the trunk? was it that MPC kit that has a covered back window?


----------



## Hydrohype

(why waist a good old fashioned layitlow Hydro style rant on just facebook) 

So yesterday on FB I was reading a bunch of post that people had written regarding the whole Dunk Car controversy. 

There was a bunch of pro and con back and forth from all the model building homies, so i decided to chime in and give 

my 2 cents and suddenly things took strange turn in the middle of my rant, it went like this:



I dont want to hate on other style GM car's, with most of us? what's already in our collection or garage's speaks for itself. we like what we like. But i want to say this:


GUMBY CAN KICK SPONGBOB'S ASS! lol I've seen more than one car painted with a spongebob squirepants theme on it. and I think to myself : SHIT NOBODY IS MORE GANGSTA THAN GUMBY AND HIS ROAD DOG POKEY! gumby is cool as fuck..that dude was moon walking long before Micheal Jackson, his mom would be cooking some shit in the kitchen, and he would foward slide\moonwalk his ass around the house! and moms would shake her playdo head and say: Gumby you need to get out of my kitchen and go play! (gumby would say) Okay mom, then he would shrink himself down to 1/25 scale and hop in one of his fire trucks and go driving around the house and shit..HOW COOL IS THAT? then he would grab him homie POKE DOGG AKA POKEY, and they would jump into the cover of a book, like a western or something. and the next thing you know? they are are fucking right there in 3D living the western walking around with gunslingers and shit...when I was little? I wanted to be like Gumby bad than mother fucker., I use say : Damm what if I got my brothers Playboy mag's? and i could just jump in that mother fucker like Gumby?and then shrink down and get in one of my models and drive around the house and shit? that is dope ass fuck.. So if I build a big wheeled car? Its got to have a Gumby theme.. because Gumby is the Bomb!

(after that rant yesterday morning) as luck would have it I found this video. which pretty much explane's all his coolness!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks fellas, it's a resin kit I scored awhile back....got it pretty much fixed...I think


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://www.ebay.com/sch/mayhemkusto...=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## hocknberry

awww shiet!! what did lownslow get banned for?! LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Eso got banned,wtf:sprint:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Umm nothing new there.


----------



## Tonioseven

CHEVYXXX said:


> TURBO MONTE CARLOS , never heard of these until now. i was looking up some info on a 78 buick regal turbo Sports Coupe and came across this.
> http://www.beforeblack.net/montecarlo.htm
> 
> View attachment 538418
> View attachment 538419


 Dude in Miami named Oscar has a clean-ass blue one. Double-O is what he goes by. He's on here somewhere. He's got a nice LeCab as well.


----------



## Tonioseven

CHEVYXXX said:


>





CHEVYXXX said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## Hydrohype

View attachment 540136


we interrupt this broadcast to bring you a special report.

THIS JUST IN FROM UNDERGROUND HEADQUARTERS IN TEXAS. 

Met8to of southern California has just been drafted into the LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS model car club. 

It is reported that secret meetings were held over the past week, where the senior members discussed the possibility 

of his Nomination, It was unanimously agreed that his currant involvement with Goodtimes bike club. would not be a conflict of 

interest and the contrary serve as an example of prior positive club experience.. Met8to aka Marcos Lopez was quoted earlier 

as saying:  it feeels great! im excited lol im gonna put it down for both forsure! GT and LUGK!:

Im Hydrohype reporting For LISM (still I hope) saying welcome to the set. and happy modeling.. We no return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast..


View attachment 540142
View attachment 540143


----------



## Hydrohype

View attachment 540136


we interrupt this broadcast to bring you a special report.

THIS JUST IN FROM UNDERGROUND HEADQUARTERS IN TEXAS. 

Met8to of southern California has just been drafted into the LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS model car club. 

It is reported that secret meetings were held over the past week, where the senior members discussed the possibility 

of his Nomination, It was unanimously agreed that his currant involvement with Goodtimes bike club. would not be a conflict of 

interest and the contrary serve as an example of prior positive club experience.. Met8to aka Marcos Lopez was quoted earlier 

as saying:  it feeels great! im excited lol im gonna put it down for both forsure! GT and LUGK!:

Im Hydrohype reporting For LISM (still I hope) saying welcome to the set. and happy modeling.. We no return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast..


View attachment 540142
View attachment 540143


----------



## chevyguy97

JUST WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW TO KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR A ROSINABABY, this person is sending out PM's to people on here to get them to sent her an e-mail so that you can get pic's from her, so don't respond to this it is SPAM, i got a message from her today and i have reported it.


----------



## bigdogg323

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 33 users browsing this forum. (3 members & 30 guests)

bigdogg323 
Compton1964 
Raise Up



I WONDER WHO R THOSE SPECAIL GUESTS R HMMMMMMMMMMM:facepalm:​


----------



## darkside customs

I don't always piss people off.....







But when I do, I make sure it's Kevin


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251149901475?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Check out the other kits for sale too. Everything was price dropped.


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## Tonioseven

CHEVYXXX said:


>


Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> Keep 'em comin'!


Already did all over her face.:fool2:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

halfasskustoms said:


> Already did all over her face.:fool2:


lmao :bowrofl:


----------



## Tonioseven

halfasskustoms said:


> Already did all over her face.:fool2:



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> He Already did all over
> my face.:fool2:


Lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

For those looking for tires for semi rims. The left set is Streetburner tires, right set is Pegasus 23's.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> For those looking for tires for semi rims. The left set is Streetburner tires, right set is Pegasus 23's.


Just send me those ones.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Just send me those ones.


I got 2 full sets of rims and 4 extra rears.


----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CHEVYXXX




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I'd eat that butthole out.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I got 2 full sets of rims and 4 extra rears.


Just need one set. Thanks. You still have my adress. Lol


----------



## bigdogg323

grimreaper69 said:


> I got 2 full sets of rims and 4 extra rears.





MayhemKustomz said:


> Just need one set. Thanks. You still have my adress. Lol


ILL TAKE THE OTHER SET AND EXTRAS TOO  :naughty: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 408models

damn!


----------



## 408models

IS THIS HOW THEY STRETCH THEM OUT!! CRAZY!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

408models said:


> damn!


Can we say GAY GAY GAY!!! Yes we can.


----------



## 408models

LOL, never seen the rim that far out before


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Just need one set. Thanks. You still have my adress. Lol





bigdogg323 said:


> ILL TAKE THE OTHER SET AND EXTRAS TOO  :naughty: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


You can both BITE ME. 

















NO ****.


----------



## COAST2COAST

It looks like kb is casting em... Seen it for the 2 mins i was there


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> It looks like kb is casting em... Seen it for the 2 mins i was there


Yeah, he is. But these are all original. They weren't cheap either.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

408models said:


> damn!


damn thats krazie!!!:wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

408models said:


> damn!


That POOR Celica.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


> For those looking for tires for semi rims. The left set is Streetburner tires, right set is Pegasus 23's.


me like!!!
what kit are these from?


----------



## grimreaper69

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> me like!!!
> what kit are these from?


They're Italeri. There's a few different styles, but these I believe are from the Volvo VN670/VN780.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


> They're Italeri. There's a few different styles, but these I believe are from the Volvo VN670/VN780.


thanks!!!:h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

*What's the freakin' holdup?!* :dunno: :drama:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Tonioseven said:


> *What's the freakin' holdup?!* :dunno: :drama:


x2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> *What's the freakin' holdup?!* :dunno: :drama:









X3 Also the crossbar caps?! Some guys already have those?! Just never released....Fucking A


----------



## SlammdSonoma

KB is doing up a set of cross bar hubcaps already.. not the same style but close


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


>


to ride slammed like that at all times? they must have really good paved road's.. and i did not know so many of those cars were RWD!
You know your shit is Hot Tone.. and yea Pac is the realist!


----------



## Hydrohype

Leave it to Hollywood Get shit twisted. then and now.. but we still look because they got what we love!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Think you got balls? No i pretty sure ya dont after watching this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVXc29ZgutI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Isle of man TT.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Think you got balls? No i pretty sure ya dont after watching this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVXc29ZgutI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxHzwWndtvk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Second one has some OH SHIT! Moments

Isle of man TT.


----------



## halfasskustoms

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 55 users browsing this forum. (6 members & 49 guests)

halfasskustoms
Trikejustclownin
pancho1969
CemetaryAngel81+
just ripe
Scur-rape-init


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hydrohype said:


> Leave it to Hollywood Get shit twisted. then and now.. but we still look because they got what we love!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


>


Great vid


----------



## grimreaper69

Hydrohype said:


> Leave it to Hollywood Get shit twisted. then and now.. but we still look because they got what we love!


1:43


DA PLANE BOSS, DA PLANE. :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


>


the Glorious days of Mopar!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

408models said:


> IS THIS HOW THEY STRETCH THEM OUT!! CRAZY!!


Duh! lolz This is how us lowrider been putting 155/80's on 13x7's for YEARS. I've had it done so many times, I've started doin it. Beats spending $25 to have a tire swapped out + gas. What places liek Cool Cars use is something called a cheetah. Big tank that blasts air in really fast..


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> 1:43
> 
> 
> DA PLANE BOSS, DA PLANE. :roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: fantasy island cc 4 lyfe


----------



## sinicle

What movie is that 80s clip from?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> What movie is that 80s clip from?


heartbreaker


----------



## rollindeep408

sinicle said:


> What movie is that 80s clip from?


Are you shittin me you never seen heartbreaker


----------



## sinicle

Looked familure, but can't say I remember seein it. I'm gonna search for it now


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Are you shittin me you never seen heartbreaker


He ain't the only one.... I never seen it... I just saw Boulevard Nights a couple months ago...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## SlammdSonoma

darkside customs said:


> He ain't the only one.... I never seen it... I just saw Boulevard Nights a couple months ago...


Havent seen either one.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

darkside customs said:


> He ain't the only one.... I never seen it... I just saw Boulevard Nights a couple months ago...


you should check out (walk proud) toouffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 544868


Fuck that's nice.


----------



## Tonioseven

Saw "Boulevard Nights" years ago. Never seen "Walk Proud". I'm always up for a movie with lots of cars in it.


----------



## brn2ridelo

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> you should check out (walk proud) toouffin:


Cheezy to say the least but I did notice a couple of actors from other movies like frog from Colors and Big Happy from Blvd Night's


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW REALLY...

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 80 users browsing this forum. (8 members & 72 guests)

halfasskustoms
KingSw1$h
jaymerck2+
LUXMAN
pina's LRM replica
Dre1only
Trikejustclownin


----------



## rollindeep408

Lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


> Saw "Boulevard Nights" years ago. Never seen "Walk Proud". I'm always up for a movie with lots of cars in it.


Watched it on youtube yesterday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## COAST2COAST

Hydro...im gonna need u to send me all your rear windows


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> Hydro...im gonna need u to send me all your rear windows


WORD!! I NEED JOHAN CADDY GLASS BAD!!


----------



## Hydrohype

COAST2COAST said:


> Hydro...im gonna need u to send me all your rear windows



ha ha ha ha, I still need another 79 windshield, and dashboard.. dont trip though, the next chevy hopper will be a vert 68 so no window will be harmed in the making of that model..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Anyone know who casted the 49 Buick roadmaster wagon?


----------



## halfasskustoms

Who ever makes it I want.


----------



## Lowmodelr

Thts sick as fukk


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so why did eso get banned?lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

OPEN A NEW WEB BROWSER WINDOW, GO TO BING.COM. TYPE IN PURPLE WAFFLE OR BLUE WAFFLE. SWITCH YOUR SAFE SETTING FROM MODERATE TO OFF. ENSUE VOMITTING.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

This is Tom Jacksons build on fb,fucking badass.Im going to save up my pennies and hit up Ron Andrews for one of these


----------



## avidinha

That's pretty badass. I love Caddies and I love anything with a long roof.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hopefully getting this for my b-day just a few weeks away


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW Im lovin that cad wag too. Thats a sweet casting right there.


----------



## darkside customs

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> so why did eso get banned?lol


For being a ***


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> OPEN A NEW WEB BROWSER WINDOW, GO TO BING.COM. TYPE IN PURPLE WAFFLE OR BLUE WAFFLE. SWITCH YOUR SAFE SETTING FROM MODERATE TO OFF. ENSUE VOMITTING.


Now I'm gonna puke...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Now I'm gonna puke...


Right click, save....Use for future arsenal.


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao:


----------



## KingSw1$h

Since this has not a thing to do with model cars, I'll ask here. Any Juggalos on this site?? Besides me, of course.


----------



## darkside customs

KingSw1$h said:


> Since this has not a thing to do with model cars, I'll ask here. Any Juggalos on this site?? Besides me, of course.


Magic magic ninja whut!! Whoop whoop


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> Since this has not a thing to do with model cars, I'll ask here. Any Juggalos on this site?? Besides me, of course.


:yes:


----------



## KingSw1$h

darkside customs said:


> Magic magic ninja whut!! Whoop whoop


Whoop Whoop! Whats up, Family?


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> :yes:


You're down too, Grim?


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> You're down too, Grim?


yup


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> yup


Thats what up, fam.


----------



## KingSw1$h

What do ya'll think of that new Mighty Death Pop?


----------



## grimreaper69

Haven't listened to it. I don't really like their new shit much. After The Great Milenko they kinda went downhill.


----------



## darkside customs

After the Tempest they pretty much went mainstream style... Same with Twiztid...


----------



## KingSw1$h

I'm with ya'll. I like their old shit. Some of the new shit is fresh but its like they fell off somewhere along the way. Its kinda sad, fam. But once a Lo, always a Lo. I would never turn my back.


----------



## rollindeep408

Mutha fuckuoooo!


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Mutha fuckuoooo!


:roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao:


At least someone got it


----------



## halfasskustoms

Just watched fast and loud and the showed that daytion wire wheels back in the 40's started making rims for airplanes in WW2. Here look the ft donk rims.








So see white people come up with everything 1st. LoL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## KingSw1$h

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


Are those the decals from the Revell 64 lowrider? They look awesome with that paint scheme.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Any of you homies in or around Dayton Ohio?


----------



## sneekyg909

[h=4]Forum Information and Options[/h] [h=5]Moderators of this Forum[/h] 

*BUD*
*Joe6pt0*
*LunaticMark*
*oneclick*
*Mr Impala*
*Big Rich*
*JasonJ*
*1ofaknd*
*NIMSTER64*
*blueouija*
*ricndaregal*
*TopDogg*
*Brahma Brian*
*61 Impala on 3*
*DRLOWZ*
*Bejeweled_65*
*OGJordan*
*phatras*
*CoupeDTS*
*PLANETGETLOW*
*Skim*
 
[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h] *There are currently 106 users browsing this forum.* (8 members & 98 guests)



sneekyg909
chich21
face108
regalistic
pina's LRM replica
bigdogg323
PHXKSTM
Compton1964


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow where's my name at. Damn it.


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoV0D6wQeck&feature=g-all-lik

68 impala contest!


----------



## darkside customs

So, since Rick isn't around anymore, and I'm usually online for the most part... Disability is the shit.... I'm just gonna step up and play the moderator up in this bitch... 
Seeing as I help out where I can and answer questions as best I can... 






So..... All y'all can bow down to me... I'm the head bitch in charge here lmao.... Just playin, but seriously, I'm serious about the above^^^^


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> So, since Rick isn't around anymore, and I'm usually online for the most part... Disability is the shit.... I'm just gonna step up and play the moderator up in this bitch...
> Seeing as I help out where I can and answer questions as best I can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..... All y'all can bow down to me... I'm the head bitch in charge here lmao.... Just playin, but seriously, I'm serious about the above^^^^


LOL..you called your self a BITCH!


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> So, since Rick isn't around anymore, and I'm usually online for the most part... Disability is the shit.... I'm just gonna step up and play the moderator up in this bitch...
> Seeing as I help out where I can and answer questions as best I can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..... All y'all can bow down to me... I'm the head bitch in charge here lmao.... Just playin, but seriously, I'm serious about the above^^^^


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> So, since Rick isn't around anymore, and I'm usually online for the most part... Disability is the shit.... I'm just gonna step up and play the moderator up in this bitch...
> Seeing as I help out where I can and answer questions as best I can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..... All y'all can bow down to me... I'm the_* head bitch *_in charge here lmao.... Just playin, but seriously, I'm serious about the above^^^^


You said "Head Bitch". Does that me you give bomb ass........Uh nevermind.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


>


:roflmao:


MayhemKustomz said:


> You said "Head Bitch". Does that me you give bomb ass........Uh nevermind.


:roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Do you have moderator rights up in here, or you just like being called a BITCH.


----------



## KingSw1$h

hocknberry said:


> LOL..you called your self a BITCH!





MayhemKustomz said:


> You said "Head Bitch". Does that me you give bomb ass........Uh nevermind.





halfasskustoms said:


> Do you have moderator rights up in here, or you just like being called a BITCH.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmaoamn, bro. Why you call yourself a bitch?


----------



## Siim123

You americans should enjoy your gas prices right now 
Its $7/gal here  And you guys have twice the income no matter what job. These combined it means we pay 4 times the price for filling our cars


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Siim123 said:


> You americans should enjoy your gas prices right now
> Its $7/gal here  And you guys have twice the income no matter what job. These combined it means we pay 4 times the price for filling our cars


Damn, $7 a gallon. And we bitch about $4+.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

KingSw1$h said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmaoamn, bro. Why you call yourself a bitch?


He enjoys being called names, He likes his hair pulled too. :rimshot:


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> He enjoys being called names, He likes his hair pulled too. :rimshot:


You know an awful lot about what he likes behind closed doors. :roflmao:


----------



## KingSw1$h

MayhemKustomz said:


> He enjoys being called names, He likes his hair pulled too. :rimshot:





grimreaper69 said:


> You know an awful lot about what he likes behind closed doors. :roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::boink::sprint:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> You know an awful lot about what he likes behind closed doors. :roflmao:


Lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

Jeremy Mathis has started the gift exchange for this year over on FB. Y'all better jump on it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

count me in over there and LMK the info and how it gos.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> He enjoys being called names, He likes his hair pulled too. :rimshot:


I do?? :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> count me in over there and LMK the info and how it gos.


http://www.facebook.com/groups/311500372296284/311512192295102/?notif_t=group_comment


----------



## halfasskustoms

(You must log in to see this page) Seeing I dont have a acct there. You mind putting my name in the hat.


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> (You must log in to see this page) Seeing I dont have a acct there. You mind putting my name in the hat.


I don't think you can bro. If he's settin it up on FB I think you gotta be on there. Cuz you gotta pm him with your addy and shit.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Got cha. Will I tryed.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

halfasskustoms said:


> Got cha. Will I tryed.


If you want I'll contact the group and be your contact for you.


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> (You must log in to see this page) Seeing I dont have a acct there. You mind putting my name in the hat.


how come u dont make an acct there? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## halfasskustoms

85 Biarittz said:


> If you want I'll contact the group and be your contact for you.


Kool with me. LMK what they say, and we'll go from there.



bigdogg323 said:


> how come u dont make an acct there? :dunno: :scrutinize:


Cuz I cant stand that place for the facted that its taking over the world. Everthing had a page over there. Even things that shouldnt. 
*Follow us on FB*......REALLY, FOR WHAT. GOD DAMN SITE. I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH WHAT EVER Co YOUR WITH OR SILLING. 
Some day everone there is going to see how dumb that site is (just like myspace) and come back here. My take a while but I'll want.

So there you go, thats why.:thumbsup:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool with me. LMK what they say, and we'll go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz I cant stand that place for the facted that its taking over the world. Everthing had a page over there. Even things that shouldnt.
> *Follow us on FB*......REALLY, FOR WHAT. GOD DAMN SITE. I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH WHAT EVER Co YOUR WITH OR SILLING.
> Some day everone there is going to see how dumb that site is (just like myspace) and come back here. My take a while but I'll want.
> 
> So there you go, thats why.:thumbsup:


Working thru it now. Should be know problem.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

85 Biarittz said:


> Working thru it now. Should be know problem.


Pm me your info. Having trouble sending a pm.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## COAST2COAST

Man....have I said how much I h8 Facebook.....maybe it's just me but I can't navigate it and it pisses me off!!:banghead:
Anyways fawk that place....there's alot of nice pics though....
Can someone post KBs resin page:x:


----------



## Lowmodelr

Theres a resin page on fb?


----------



## darkside customs

https://www.facebook.com/groups/207023232750846/


----------



## rollindeep408

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool with me. LMK what they say, and we'll go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz I cant stand that place for the facted that its taking over the world. Everthing had a page over there. Even things that shouldnt.
> *Follow us on FB*......REALLY, FOR WHAT. GOD DAMN SITE. I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH WHAT EVER Co YOUR WITH OR SILLING.
> Some day everone there is going to see how dumb that site is (just like myspace) and come back here. My take a while but I'll want.
> 
> So there you go, thats why.:thumbsup:


Yes !!!! Fuck a Facebook I still don't have one and don't plan on it


----------



## rollindeep408

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


More of red gn please


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## COAST2COAST

:around:So I guess I need 2 friend someone to LOOK at some resin

I pmd rolay to no avail....i think If anyone brings some good castings to LIL they'd probly corner the market here....im just saying....


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> :around:So I guess I need 2 friend someone to LOOK at some resin
> 
> I pmd rolay to no avail....i think If anyone brings some good castings to LIL they'd probly corner the market here....im just saying....


Thought it was an open group...


----------



## halfasskustoms

85 Biarittz said:


> Pm me your info. Having trouble sending a pm.


PM sent.


----------



## COAST2COAST

darkside customs said:


> Thought it was an open group...


Closed group


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> Closed group


Oh... That sucks....


----------



## halfasskustoms

Just most things on there.


----------



## Lowmodelr

Gay so I gotta know somebody???


----------



## halfasskustoms

Or there act info. Its gay, you right.


----------



## grimreaper69

Listed a couple things on Ebay for anyone interested.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/grimreaper6...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## KingSw1$h

Am I allowed to have a 1:1 related rant in here? I wanna know how many of you have had this problem while trying to sell a car. but I wanna make sure its cool first..


----------



## hocknberry

KingSw1$h said:


> Am I allowed to have a 1:1 related rant in here? I wanna know how many of you have had this problem while trying to sell a car. but I wanna make sure its cool first..


LOL....i think our last 1:1 rant was doing a fuel pump OVER and OVER in a GM...i say....fire away?!


----------



## KingSw1$h

I'm currently trying to sell one of my cars. I put it on Craigslist as a project and a well beyond reasonable price marked firm. But for some reason, everybody that gets at me offers me 4 or 500 dollars. I dont fukkin get it. Is it me or does this happen to a lot of people?? It really racks my damn nerves.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Post the pic of said ride:biggrin:


----------



## KingSw1$h

Nah, She's just an old Cutty. Kinda rough but I only wanted 8 Firm for it. The motor in it is worth that.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Coast said do it. So you better, or else. LoL


----------



## KingSw1$h

Here it is in front of my old house as we were moving.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lot of people here might love to have that car.


----------



## KingSw1$h

I'm so frustrated, I don't even wanna try to sell it anymore.


----------



## rollindeep408

KingSw1$h said:


> Here it is in front of my old house as we were moving.


I'll give you about 3fiday !!!!!! 































 sorry I had to do it ......


----------



## COAST2COAST

list it in the closest metropolitan(is that the word)area....whatevers the bigger city closest to you
after being here for the past couple weeks, i started to notice that things were cheaper in the smaller towns not too far from here. guess cause im in a military town....and they spend like its goin out of style:biggrin:least i used to....


----------



## KingSw1$h

COAST2COAST said:


> list it in the closest metropolitan(is that the word)area....whatevers the bigger city closest to you
> after being here for the past couple weeks, i started to notice that things were cheaper in the smaller towns not too far from here. guess cause im in a military town....and they spend like its goin out of style:biggrin:least i used to....


I live in Gem City, bro. Dayton is pretty damn big.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

For you 68 Impala lovers.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/3283441913.html


----------



## Tonioseven

AMT '68 Lincoln Continental 4-door sedan UNBUILT $90

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/amt19lico4do1.html
















MPC '73 Caprice; UNBUILT $90

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/mpc19chca454.html















MPC '74 Caprice UNBUILT $65

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/mpc19chca4541.html


----------



## Hydrohype

rollindeep408 said:


> I'll give you about 3fiday !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I had to do it ......





ha ha ha ha .... dont trip bro that is how everybody act's when things are not shinny.. 
what's up on the Regal?


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> AMT '68 Lincoln Continental 4-door sedan UNBUILT $90
> 
> http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/amt19lico4do1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MPC '73 Caprice; UNBUILT $90
> 
> http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/mpc19chca454.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MPC '74 Caprice UNBUILT $65
> 
> http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/mpc19chca4541.html


Roleys...


----------



## Hydrohype

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool with me. LMK what they say, and we'll go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz I cant stand that place for the facted that its taking over the world. Everthing had a page over there. Even things that shouldnt.
> *Follow us on FB*......REALLY, FOR WHAT. GOD DAMN SITE. I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH WHAT EVER Co YOUR WITH OR SILLING.
> Some day everone there is going to see how dumb that site is (just like myspace) and come back here. My take a while but I'll want.
> 
> So there you go, thats why.:thumbsup:


Not to mention Google is owned by the former directer of the national security agency, just today I heard an FBI agent say they have over 7,000 agents that do nothing put monitor communications of fb.. Im on there because it is my official duty to warn the world that Obama lie's like stale Ass!


----------



## Tonioseven

Bill collectors are there as well. Try to hide if you WANT to, they'll find your ass!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

How do I get the actual pics.to post from my phone?...I can get it to make them attachments but not where the pic shows ????......wasssup


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Bill collectors are there as well. Try to hide if you WANT to, they'll find your ass!!


Wow that's fuckin shady lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

KingSw1$h said:


> I'm so frustrated, I don't even wanna try to sell it anymore.


make it pretty.. ive sold quite a few g bodies these past 2 years. presentation is key... present it right and them bitches move out the driveway quick as shit


----------



## KingSw1$h

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> make it pretty.. ive sold quite a few g bodies these past 2 years. presentation is key... present it right and them bitches move out the driveway quick as shit


I'm just gonna keep it and work on it. Just cant decide what direction to go in.


----------



## Tonioseven

_*'72 Riviera now available from The Modelhaus...








*_


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## Siim123

I still wonder how come any of the big companies hasnt made this in production. Its an iconic boattail.


----------



## rollindeep408

Siim123 said:


> I still wonder how come any of the big companies hasnt made this in production. Its an iconic boattail.



Right !


----------



## LUXMAN

Why cant I find a 72 impala ???? I find 71s and 73s but wtf!!!!! Anybody know sumthin


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


> _*'72 Riviera now available from The Modelhaus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Holy shit! Really?? Damn!


----------



## KingSw1$h

Is there a thread for bagged truck frames? Just to show custom frames?


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nope.com. there is-in-nit one here. Go ahead and make one homie.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Alright. Thanks, bro. I didnt wanna start no static by making an unneeded thread.


----------



## vipera

0-0.51


----------



## Siim123

I helped my friend to make this video


----------



## COAST2COAST

Your boy got skills:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^^ what he said.. thats serious shit with a soccer ball


----------



## KingSw1$h

SlammdSonoma said:


> ^^^^ what he said.. thats serious shit with a soccer ball


X2. Your homie got mad footwork.


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6zJAHNMK0g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/joor19cacode.html


----------



## rollindeep408

Yaaaas Vegas baby !


----------



## rollindeep408

Any body out here lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

No!!! LoL


----------



## hocknberry

rollindeep408 said:


> Yaaaas Vegas baby !


LUCKY!!! snap pics for us 408! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

So I'll just come out and say it... I got a lovely message on FB today from someone here ( no name will be mentioned) telling me that being a "******" is a sin and then deleted me and blocked me... 

So... As I will say yet again... If you don't like me... Please feel free to just delete me... Save yourself and myself the time of being a rude ass ignorant prick....
This is 2012.... Not fuckin 1952....
What I choose to do in the privacy of my own privates is my own goddamn business....

End of rant... 
Have a nice day!


----------



## grimreaper69

That's some fucked up shit bro. Fuck it, if that's how they wanna be then you don't need em in your life.


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, whatever happened to "judge not lest ye be judged"?! :angel:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Seriously? Lame ass wannabe punk fuckers dont need to be judges. Theyll be corrected when there day comes. Gotta love some punkasses. Got a few just like this asshat living down my street..*******/hillbillys at that.


----------



## halfasskustoms

See and you'll say, Oh come to FB its kool there. W/E Im GAY, gay meaning happy so whad of it. Fucking FB.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Put whoever it was on blast. :machinegun:


----------



## grimreaper69

Anyone else havin problems with scaledreams? I can't add ANYTHING to my cart.


----------



## COAST2COAST

It's god telling u u don't need anymore wheels


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> It's god telling u u don't need anymore wheels


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
He's becoming as much a wheel whore as Rick


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> Put whoever it was on blast. :machinegun:


Is not important now...

And no Trendsetta, it wasn't you bro... I knew you didn't mean any harm in your message you sent me... We are cool homie..

It was an ignorant fuck on the same level as that mullet wearing Jimmy Lemus freak...


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Is not important now...
> 
> And no Trendsetta, it wasn't you bro... I knew you didn't mean any harm in your message you sent me... We are cool homie..
> 
> It was an ignorant fuck on the same level as that mullet wearing Jimmy Lemus freak...


Igaf put that puto on blast foo pinche leva who is it homie :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> It's god telling u u don't need anymore wheels





darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> He's becoming as much a wheel whore as Rick


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> He's becoming as much a wheel whore as Rick


He has a LOOONNNNGGG way to go.


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm sure I do Scott. He probably couldn't fit all his rims in his van. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

I took a shit in a well, don't ask me ill never tell, I almost fell in and drowned but yet you looked my way... One smell and you was runnin, where ya think ya goin baby...
Hey I was bloated and ate some Chinese, so here's some Febreeze, just spray it baby...


----------



## darkside customs

If I was to bang a chick... It would have to be Betty White...


----------



## Lowridingmike

darkside customs said:


> If I was to bang a chick... It would have to be Betty White...


^^^^ Did NOT READ/Watch.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im glad i cant imagine that in my mind. Nasty fawker!! Lol


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## hocknberry

dammit.....whats the pass word?!


----------



## halfasskustoms

What the hell you talkin bout.


----------



## COAST2COAST

I don't really care for that year riviera..but that one is sick...Seen it at a picnic in LA 2 yrs ago


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> What the hell you talkin bout.


i clicked on the pic of the red truck....goes to a page for "super show" pics, but says you need a password to view?!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Ooohhhh I see now. That's where I pulled them from.


----------



## COAST2COAST

found these on the bay....lil too pricey for me ...but maybe someone will want em

http://www.ebay.com/itm/resin-pesco...083211848?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item3f1dd18c48


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice I want throes pumps.


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> found these on the bay....lil too pricey for me ...but maybe someone will want em
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/resin-pesco...083211848?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item3f1dd18c48


pretty sure thats DLO, coast.......i snagged 2 sets.....you wont be dissapointed.......there are a lot of pieces and i dont think i saw a pin hole in any of it?!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:ill stick to 8 pumps for $5 shipped:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hocknberry said:


> pretty sure thats DLO, coast.......i snagged 2 sets.....you wont be dissapointed.......there are a lot of pieces and i dont think i saw a pin hole in any of it?!


:werd:He ships fast and they are top notch,I for one dont mind the price for the quality,he hooks it up.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

Thanks for posting this I lost the info


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## JustPosting

hocknberry said:


> dammit.....whats the pass word?!


Ancheta Workshop <--- Click for supershow pics


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


>


Yeah thanks....I need to get stuff chromed.


----------



## vipera

Lego!


----------



## halfasskustoms

vipera said:


> Lego!


Really........I need more pics of this 64. My son build legos all the time. He might want to build one these.


----------



## darkside customs

Users Browsing this Forum
There are currently 23 users browsing this forum. (2 members & 21 guests)
darkside customs* Dre1only

Too many ninjas in action...


----------



## hocknberry

JustPosting said:


> Ancheta Workshop <--- Click for supershow pics


coo, thanks homie!!


----------



## sneekyg909

Tonioseven said:


>


That's a cool video...:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Not mine,really wish it was tho,this well this is BADASS.


----------



## sneekyg909

Armando Flores, Hydrohype, Just us 86, Bigg, Jevries, Me...:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Damn, the all-star line-up!~! :thumbsup: Y'all should've asked them when the new wheels would be released.*_


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> _*Damn, the all-star line-up!~! :thumbsup:.*_


Except for markie he's a jackwagon :shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thats a great pic.


----------



## grimreaper69

:shocked:


----------



## halfasskustoms

And last but not least...


----------



## grimreaper69

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> :shocked:


Where can I get one of those bro? I gotta build one for my fiancé. She's named after that car.


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> Where can I get one of those bro? I gotta build one for my fiancé. She's named after that car.


So is my wife. LOL

The Belvedere is on Ebay quite often. This version isn't released yet, but it's the same exact kit with different box art. I've got 3 of em so far.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> So is my wife. LOL
> 
> The Belvedere is on Ebay quite often. This version isn't released yet, but it's the same exact kit with different box art. I've got 3 of em so far.


i got a wagon version of christine.....just gotta wait for the hawk to finish it for me!! LOL!! :run:


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> So is my wife. LOL
> 
> The Belvedere is on Ebay quite often. This version isn't released yet, but it's the same exact kit with different box art. I've got 3 of em so far.


damn. I'm gonna have to pick me one up. Its a Belvedere? I thought Christine was a 58 Fury??


----------



## hocknberry

KingSw1$h said:


> damn. I'm gonna have to pick me one up. Its a Belvedere? I thought Christine was a 58 Fury??


google "ms. belvedere"......when the car was new... a time capsel with a brand new belvy with a bunch of random shit in the trunk was put into a concrete tomb........the thougt was to bring her up X years later and put the can of gas in the trunk in the tank and drive her out.......the capsel leaked 50+years of water in, so the un earthing was VERY UGLY!!


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> damn. I'm gonna have to pick me one up. Its a Belvedere? I thought Christine was a 58 Fury??


Christine IS a Fury. She was never kitted though. The Belvedere was though, and it's close enough. Movie fact though: out of the 27 cars used in the movie, only about 10 were actual Fury's, the rest were the Belvedere because the Fury was too hard to find. They just debadged the Belvedere.


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.banditresins.com/1979_malibu.html


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Just for future projects, i see allot of builders either not using foil or there foiling look not the greatest. 
I enjoy doing foiling unlike most. I tell everyone if you have a problem with foiling or just hate doing it, let me know. 
Send me the project that needs foiled, Supply the foil or the cost for the foil. 
The offer is open to anyone. Have had some good offers lately from other builders for things im not the greatest at, so i would like to return the favor or "pay it forward".


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thats a cool idea scott. Good looking out.


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.banditresins.com/1979_malibu.html


Ihave this kit but I thinking I gonna swap front clip for 80s nose if I can get my hands on one


----------



## grimreaper69

Well, just found out there's a Harbor Freight 4 mins from my favorite hobby shop in Ypsilanti. Looks like I'll be stopping by there when I'm in the area next month.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Just for future projects, i see allot of builders either not using foil or there foiling look not the greatest.
> I enjoy doing foiling unlike most. I tell everyone if you have a problem with foiling or just hate doing it, let me know.
> Send me the project that needs foiled, Supply the foil or the cost for the foil.
> The offer is open to anyone. Have had some good offers lately from other builders for things im not the greatest at, so i would like to return the favor or "pay it forward".


:h5: ill keep yah in mind


----------



## MayhemKustomz

SlammdSonoma said:


> Thats a cool idea scott. Good looking out.


:thumbsup:



hocknberry said:


> :h5: ill keep yah in mind


:wave:


----------



## halfasskustoms

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 33 users browsing this forum. (13 members & 20 guests)

halfasskustoms
KingSw1$h
MayhemKustomz
Compton1964
uncle poop
IceMan555
Met8to
chevyguy97
Lowrider-gee
dink
face108
pina's LRM replica
Felix713


----------



## KingSw1$h

halfasskustoms said:


> [h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 33 users browsing this forum. (13 members & 20 guests)
> 
> halfasskustoms
> KingSw1$h
> MayhemKustomz
> Compton1964
> uncle poop
> IceMan555
> Met8to
> chevyguy97
> Lowrider-gee
> dink
> face108
> pina's LRM replica
> Felix713


 This may be a stupid question, but I'm curious. I've seen a few of these and was wondering that they are for??


----------



## rollindeep408

KingSw1$h said:


> This may be a stupid question, but I'm curious. I've seen a few of these and was wondering that they are for??


It tells you who is on viewing threads in the model topic and all the ninjas who say they don't go on layitlow from Facebook but they either don't sighn in or are on ninja status


----------



## Tonioseven

:ninja::sprint:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Users Browsing this Forum
There are currently 43 users browsing this forum. (5 members & 38 guests)
.halfasskustoms 
.midnight5 
.Felix713 
.Lowmodelr 
.MayhemKustomz


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

hocknberry said:


> i got a wagon version of christine.....just gotta wait for the hawk to finish it for me!! LOL!! :run:


Boy am I licking my chops for one of them,I was bidding on a Johann 60 Plymouth wagon(the cop car) then next 1 hour it was 85$ !?might get the Hendrix resin complete 58 Fury wagon though it's pretty pricy.


----------



## darkside customs

I AM A WALKING MOTHERFUCKING TIME BOMB JUST ABOUT READY TOBLOW THE FUCK UP... JUST ABOUT READY TO GET SUPER PISSED AND GO OFF ON A MOTHERFUCKER... AND THE BOMB IS HEADED FOR THE BROIN LAW...


----------



## hocknberry

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Boy am I licking my chops for one of them,I was bidding on a Johann 60 Plymouth wagon(the cop car) then next 1 hour it was 85$ !?might get the Hendrix resin complete 58 Fury wagon though it's pretty pricy.


jeral might have pics of it in his FB page? its a pretty bad ass 1 off piece! i cant wait to have it back, but still dont know what imma do with it...LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

:wow: DAMN

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/hennessey-tuned-camaro-zl1-hits-203-mph-texas-141224467.html


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> :wow: DAMN
> 
> http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/hennessey-tuned-camaro-zl1-hits-203-mph-texas-141224467.html


SUMBITCH!


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> :wow: DAMN
> 
> http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/hennessey-tuned-camaro-zl1-hits-203-mph-texas-141224467.html


X2! Damn!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Thats sexy time right there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

grimreaper69 said:


> :wow: DAMN
> 
> http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/hennessey-tuned-camaro-zl1-hits-203-mph-texas-141224467.html


You better run Bugatti..we coming and hunting ur ass down..in a caddy. That's just fucking badass.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

SlammdSonoma said:


> You better run Bugatti..we coming and hunting ur ass down..with 4 doors. That's just fucking badass.


Uh. What you talkin bout willis? That cts is a 2door.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

MayhemKustomz said:


> Uh. What you talkin bout willis? That cts is a 2door.


What ya saying it can't be done in a 4 door? Lmao

Fixed


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.google.com/search?q=2012...&v=133247963&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&biw=80


----------



## 85 Biarittz

SlammdSonoma said:


> What ya saying it can't be done in a 4 door? Lmao
> 
> Fixed


Hennessy does the sedan, coupe and wagon.

http://www.hennesseyperformance.com/


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm gonna go back over there Sunday and see if he wants to sell it and look it over real good. There's quite a bit of rust around the landau, rest of the body looks good.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


>


Are you on Xbox right now ignoring my messages lol or is that someone else ?.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Tonioseven said:


>


Invisible Undertaker powerbombed his ass.


----------



## rollindeep408

MayhemKustomz said:


> Invisible Undertaker powerbombed his ass.


Lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I'm gonna go back over there Sunday and see if he wants to sell it and look it over real good. There's quite a bit of rust around the landau, rest of the body looks good.


You would be better off checkin on the fullsize next to it.


----------



## Tonioseven

Probably my younger son; I'm at work. Lol. I just texted you.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Probably my younger son; I'm at work. Lol. I just texted you.


Ok makes sence I message other people and no response also private chat won't work either so idk wtf is going on so fuck Xbox right now lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


>


What is in the boxes


----------



## SlammdSonoma

MayhemKustomz said:


>


Hell yeah id drive the fuck outta that. I've always been a hennessey fan ever since the first 1000 HP viper showed off...then 1200hp vettes, just madness under hood mods I couldn't get enuf of.


----------



## grimreaper69

rollindeep408 said:


> What is in the boxes


Molds probably. Keep in mind, Johan is no longer in business. See how old those pics are? And the fact that those are pics OF pics.


----------



## Tonioseven

Mold inserts. I wish they still existed.


----------



## rollindeep408

grimreaper69 said:


> Molds probably. Keep in mind, Johan is no longer in business. See how old those pics are? And the fact that those are pics OF pics.


I know I'm just messing around would be nice to know what happend to all that shit


----------



## grimreaper69

rollindeep408 said:


> I know I'm just messing around would be nice to know what happend to all that shit


Most were destroyed.


----------



## rollindeep408

grimreaper69 said:


> Most were destroyed.


Such a waste


----------



## grimreaper69

rollindeep408 said:


> Such a waste


They were worn out anyway. I guess they didn't have the money to redo them.


----------



## rollindeep408

Man the model forum is dead as shit these days used to be motivating coming in here now I wait days sometimes before I com back because it takes that long to see any progress .......... That's too bad .


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.automobilesreview.com/auto-news/drift-supercars-monticello-cadillac-ctsv-coupe/26349/

Click the YouTube on the screen.


----------



## rollindeep408

grimreaper69 said:


> They were worn out anyway. I guess they didn't have the money to redo them.


I have a lot of crap in my collection but never any johann


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got a friction 64 caddy hardtop, that is johan


----------



## grimreaper69

rollindeep408 said:


> I have a lot of crap in my collection but never any johann


I've had, and sold, 3 Heavenly Hearses, and I have now, almost completed, a 64 Caddy vert. And 2 78 Caddy promos.


----------



## Tonioseven

Johan...



































I also have an Olds F-85 wagon somewhere.


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice guys ....... I can't even build the shit I got so no more kits for me till I produce a few builts lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Pickin one of these up on the 7th from Harbor Freight while I'm in Ann Arbor. 4" mini table saw $34.99


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Man the model forum is dead as shit these days used to be motivating coming in here now I wait days sometimes before I com back because it takes that long to see any progress .......... That's too bad .


I'm sayin...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:inout:


----------



## Lowridingmike

grimreaper69 said:


> Pickin one of these up on the 7th from Harbor Freight while I'm in Ann Arbor. 4" mini table saw $34.99


Great deal, thats pretty cool there..



darkside customs said:


> I'm sayin...


Facebook killed layitlow. there progress on there every few minutes.. lolz


----------



## INTHABLOOD

Whats the good Facebook pages to like for models


----------



## Tonioseven

The layitlow page.
Kelli's In Scale Salvage (good deals pop up a lot)


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Johan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an Olds F-85 wagon somewhere.


im loven em.. johan was the shit, until the damm fire! and what I dont get is? why did they make promos as late as 79 with the CADILLAC? BUT THEY NEVER MADE CUTLASS'S AFTER 75, NO REGALS NO LINCOLNS NO LTD'S AND NO 4 DOOR CADI'S?
THE WORLD WOULD BE A NICER PLACE IF THOSE MOLDS EXISTED!


----------



## Hydrohype

I'm seriously thinking about buying one of the cars in this video? My homie wants to hook me up with a pretty good deal..!


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## sneekyg909

Nice lineup...:thumbsup:

Which  one you thinking of buying?


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> The layitlow page.
> Kelli's In Scale Salvage (good deals pop up a lot)


"The layitlow page" (Kelli's In Scale Salvage) 

the *search* cant find anything on that name.

You have a link?


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> "The layitlow page" (Kelli's In Scale Salvage)
> 
> the *search* cant find anything on that name.
> 
> You have a link?


http://www.facebook.com/groups/103987003041729/324234954350265/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks,


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its a place you don't go..lol


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Hydrohype said:


> im loven em.. johan was the shit, until the damm fire! and what I dont get is? why did they make promos as late as 79 with the CADILLAC? BUT THEY NEVER MADE CUTLASS'S AFTER 75, NO REGALS NO LINCOLNS NO LTD'S AND NO 4 DOOR CADI'S?
> THE WORLD WOULD BE A NICER PLACE IF THOSE MOLDS EXISTED!


Markie,
Mostly promos were ordered by the car companies.


----------



## sneekyg909

Is anyone having trouble uploading images from photobucket here?:dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven

I don't do trucks much but this is killin' it!


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Dude was snoopin' around my patio on Easter; should've stayed down by the water. :twak:*_


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonio's Wild Kingdom.


"Blimey, do you see the size of that Croc, let's see how close we can get before he takes my head off" :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I can picture that snake trying to strike and Tonio just swingin away at it. :roflmao:


----------



## Lowmodelr

Throw it on the grill


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Pretty sure that's some good eatin there,rattle snakes good as fuck beer battered,plus you get a belt


----------



## grimreaper69

Fuck a belt..............


----------



## sneekyg909

Tonioseven said:


> _*Dude was snoopin' around my patio on Easter; should've stayed down by the water. :twak:*_


:ninja:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonio....... I'm tired of all these mutha fuckin snakes on my mutha fuckin porch ! 

Fuck it I got new boots ..... Lol


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl: Damn reptiles. Meanwhile, on Speedhunters.com...


----------



## Lowmodelr

Or these...


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW!!!! Really.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

You know why them elf boots are diamond toed? To step in the chain links of fences lol Jk I shouldn't talk looking at them,I wanna sing Pose or SA SA SA
La mesa que applauda muncho lmao


----------



## rollindeep408

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> You know why them elf boots are diamond toed? To step in the chain links of fences lol Jk I shouldn't talk looking at them,I wanna sing Pose or SA SA SA
> La mesa que applauda muncho lmao


Lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lowmodelr said:


> Or these...


:wow:


----------



## sneekyg909

:facepalm:My people...


----------



## Tonioseven

:roflmao:All races have them!


----------



## darkside customs

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> You know why them elf boots are diamond toed? To step in the chain links of fences lol Jk I shouldn't talk looking at them,I wanna sing Pose or SA SA SA
> La mesa que applauda muncho lmao


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :facepalm:My people...


No te agas sneeky u know u like them boots vato loco SA SA SA wait for it>>>>>>>>	SA SA SA SA SA SA :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## Hydrohype

grimreaper69 said:


> Tonio's Wild Kingdom.
> 
> 
> "Blimey, do you see the size of that Croc, let's see how close we can get before he takes my head off" :roflmao:


HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Lowmodelr

Lol u know how long it takes me to get tht song out my head? Damnit


----------



## Dre1only

BLONDES ON THE RADIO



SHE IS SO STUPID:bowrofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> No te agas sneeky u know u like them boots vato loco SA SA SA wait for it>>>>>>>>	SA SA SA SA SA SA :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Lmfao !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Dia de los muertos


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281014408797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## darkside customs

sneekyg909 said:


>


SMFH :roflmao::roflmao: 
I played the hell outta that CD for months when it came out ... Damn I hate that fuckin song now....


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## halfasskustoms

*Users Browsing this Forum*

There are currently 13 users browsing this forum. (1 members & 12 guests)

halfasskustoms
What no boddy likes Monday morrings.


----------



## darkside customs

Fuck Mondays


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Fuck Mondays


Is that his name now??? :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Well OK, as long as you stay safe tho. I hear Monday got HIV.


----------



## darkside customs

halfasskustoms said:


> Well OK, as long as you stay safe tho. I hear Monday got HIV.


Hey, that's not fuckin funny bro!


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Is that his name now??? :roflmao:


Lmao!


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> Well OK, as long as you stay safe tho. I hear Monday got HIV.





darkside customs said:


> Hey, that's not fuckin funny bro!


Yeah, not right.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:thumbsdown::nosad::nono:

Smh!


----------



## darkside customs

halfasskustoms said:


> Well OK, as long as you stay safe tho. I hear Monday got HIV.


I'm sure you probably didn't know, so I'll give you a pass on that comment... However be careful what you say when discussing that subject because I am HIV positive and found that comment rather offensive...


----------



## bigdogg323

halfasskustoms said:


> Well OK, as long as you stay safe tho. I hear Monday got HIV.


watch what u say homie  :twak: thats a :nono: carnal :finger: have a nice day


----------



## halfasskustoms

darkside customs said:


> Fuck Mondays


OH SHIT.......I DIDNT KNOW. IM SORRY. MY BAD THAT WONT EVER HAPPIN AGAIN.


----------



## darkside customs

No worries man... Like I said, you didn't know,.,


----------



## SlammdSonoma

There's two of us here carrying that.. been HIV + for close to 10 years now. Ya never know who has it til a comment goes bad.


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> There's two of us here carrying that.. been HIV + for close to 10 years now. Ya never know who has it til a comment goes bad.


Yup! Agreed


----------



## halfasskustoms

Sorry to the both of you then. I'll never say that shit again.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:thumbsup: its all cool bro. Ya don't have to be gay to get it... its out there and it'll get caught by some when ya Don't expect it. Just remember there's some of us not so lucky not to have gotten it... but believe me that I bet I'm healthier than u are with me having it than not.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

You sonofabitches in Colorado...lucky fuckers.

Read below

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/11/06/amendment-64-passes-in-co_n_2079899.html


----------



## Tonioseven

SlammdSonoma said:


> You sonofabitches in Colorado...lucky fuckers.
> 
> Read below
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/11/06/amendment-64-passes-in-co_n_2079899.html



:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> You sonofabitches in Colorado...lucky fuckers.
> 
> Read below
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/11/06/amendment-64-passes-in-co_n_2079899.html


Its only a matter of time tell the rest of the states can do it too. Shit cali been doing it for 2 yr now? I THINK.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Legal for medicinal use here in MI. BUT, Its still illegal federally everywhere. So no matter what your state says or passes. Its still ILLEGAL. Not only that. Your still able to lose your job if you piss dirty. Pointless distraction on the ballet.


----------



## Lowmodelr

Fukk em... its funner whn its illegal!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

But if it would show up on the bill in Georgia, me and james would be home free for it. Lmao. Except he's a wannabe quitter... lol.

If it passed that is...


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> But if it would show up on the bill in Georgia, me and james would be home free for it. Lmao. Except he's a wannabe quitter... lol.
> 
> If it passed that is...


Lol


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> You sonofabitches in Colorado...lucky fuckers.
> 
> Read below
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/11/06/amendment-64-passes-in-co_n_2079899.html


:rofl:....... too bad i aint a pot head! WTF! i live here and just heard this not too long ago! oh well...back to plastic for me!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lowmodelr said:


> Fukk em... its funner whn its illegal!


:werd:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hitting a bowl as I type.. for the win!!


----------



## Hydrohype

last night was my first time seeing my car look complete since i got it last week.. I painted my hubcaps monday even though they did not match, they fucking looked really good on the car.. but after a night time drive around the hood, I took off the hub caps and stripped the brown paint on them.. and now the caps are primerd and waiting for me to paint them again with a better matching paint. I am anxious to wash the car for the first time since I got it..


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude they call these glass house's? Not a big fan of them, But its yours and looks like you got a good patten on the roof. So I say ROCK THE SHIT OUT OF IT. 

Very kool man. Glad you got it back and cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice...didnt even know u were havin it painted:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude's check this out. Flicker wont let me copy and past.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164713161/in/set-72157631954852184
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164713755/in/set-72157631954852184
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164714723/in/set-72157631954852184
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164715081/in/set-72157631954852184

Me and Lorenzo would NUT all over this car. Im in love.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Damn . Your gas prices are about 50 cents higher than here. Nice ride too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice...didnt even know u were havin it painted:thumbsup:


Thanks everybody.. but this is not my blue one? It's a different 75 I just picked up off a friend. the only thing I tried to paint was the 
landau hubcaps... see my blue one is in the back ground!


----------



## sneekyg909

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks everybody.. but this is not my blue one? It's a different 75 I just picked up off a friend. the only thing I tried to paint was the
> landau hubcaps... see my blue one is in the back ground!
> View attachment 566617


:h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude's check this out. Flicker wont let me copy and past.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164713161/in/set-72157631954852184
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164713755/in/set-72157631954852184
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164714723/in/set-72157631954852184
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164715081/in/set-72157631954852184
> 
> Me and Lorenzo would NUT all over this car. Im in love.


Oh yeah the Thunder Taker.I seen this car get built it is BAD....


----------



## halfasskustoms

Oh yeah I new I seen that car somewhere.


----------



## sneekyg909

http://www.briansmodelcars.com/home

 They had alot of good how-to's :angel:


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks everybody.. but this is not my blue one? It's a different 75 I just picked up off a friend. the only thing I tried to paint was the
> landau hubcaps... see my blue one is in the back ground!
> View attachment 566617


how you gonna drive 2 g-house's markie?! throw one my way! 75 is nice...what did you pay for it?!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> how you gonna drive 2 g-house's markie?! throw one my way! 75 is nice...what did you pay for it?!


Uncle Grim already has dibs on the lowlow.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

sneekyg909 said:


> http://www.briansmodelcars.com/home
> 
> They had alot of good how-to's :angel:


Thats crazy,I just had an account,that was one of the oldest model forums.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn...i used to check out the how tos every now n then too


----------



## halfasskustoms

The other site there asking you to go to, there's way to much shit on there. I don't like it.


----------



## Tonioseven

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude's check this out. Flicker wont let me copy and past.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164713161/in/set-72157631954852184
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164713755/in/set-72157631954852184
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164714723/in/set-72157631954852184
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossmustang/8164715081/in/set-72157631954852184
> 
> Me and Lorenzo would NUT all over this car. Im in love.


Select a different size and copy that picture's "properties".


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice thanks....


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## halfasskustoms

Never been a bug guy......but if I had to have one, thad be the only kind I like to have. To look just like that.


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> how you gonna drive 2 g-house's markie?! throw one my way! 75 is nice...what did you pay for it?!




$5,000 I DONT KNOW WHAT i WAS THINKING.. It' all happened so fast.. guys were offering him 7 and 8 large.. but they wanted to make payments.. and then I opened my big mouth.. and said i would make make him payments, and give him 5. with 2 G's down.. next thing I know we talking about taking off his rims and his bumper kit... now i am stuck with another mouth's to feed.. the rain let up from yesterday.. so maybe I can go to the house and paint my hubcaps today?


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


>


Don't like it looks like a slammed baja I fucking hate baja bugs hahahaha


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


bad ass!! there's a rat rod lookin one rollin around here in town


----------



## Lowmodelr

Finally got my 1:1


----------



## Lowmodelr




----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool Buick.


----------



## hocknberry

Lowmodelr said:


>


NICE!! you got a ferret!! LOL....nice lookin ride too! looks pretty rust rot free!?


----------



## grimreaper69

Lowmodelr said:


>


Was the ferret free with the car? LOL


----------



## Lowmodelr

Jus a lil rust under the battery tray but nothn 2 bad... 
Hes jus a curious lil fukker.


----------



## grimreaper69

Ferret's are awesome. I used to have 3 of em.


----------



## Lowmodelr

Hes smarter thn my dogs they all get along I got a ferret shitzhu and a pit lol


----------



## vipera

air ride RC car, are there some more?


----------



## hocknberry

vipera said:


> air ride RC car, are there some more?


nice!!


----------



## Tonioseven

I just wanna wish ALL you cats good luck in these buildoffs. It will be cool to see some good, quality buildin' goin' on. :thumbsup:Maybe I'll finish something again one day. :yes:


----------



## tyhodge07

vipera said:


> air ride RC car, are there some more?


more pics of this. What's the setup you are running. Looks like a redcat chassis modded. Show some more. Interested in this. Also how many Channels you running with this? 4?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If I'm not mistaken that rc is a build customforlife built. I think that's his nick on here.


----------



## Hydrohype

100 bucks for a 56 vert,, running! yeaup Im just chillin with the Bradys!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Don't know if this has been posted er not but here you go. Take the test, see how smart you are.

http://www.americantorque.com/game/car-show-50s/


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> Don't know if this has been posted er not but here you go. Take the test, see how smart you are.
> 
> http://www.americantorque.com/game/car-show-50s/


Took that one only missed 1 educated guess on a couple


----------



## halfasskustoms

Fuck you. I missed 2.


----------



## rollindeep408

Well I gaf I missed 6 fuck mercurys !


----------



## sneekyg909

halfasskustoms said:


> Don't know if this has been posted er not but here you go. Take the test, see how smart you are.
> 
> http://www.americantorque.com/game/car-show-50s/


 62%


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:twak: 58% for me. I did better on the 60's cars. 70% on that one.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> Fuck you. I missed 2.


:roflmao::roflmao:You did good man just playin:twak:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shit..75%. Fuck some weird looking cars.


----------



## Tonioseven

halfasskustoms said:


> Don't know if this has been posted er not but here you go. Take the test, see how smart you are.
> 
> http://www.americantorque.com/game/car-show-50s/



You got 85% (41 right out of 48). The average score is 73%.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Mine was 97% the one I got wrong was with the mopars I had the Plymouth and Dodge backwards the other part of that was a guess.


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's a link to some good tutorials...

http://public.fotki.com/khamilton/models/model_how-to/


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> Here's a link to some good tutorials...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/khamilton/models/model_how-to/


Lots of great how too's in there. Thanks,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The title for most prolific builder goes to Larry Cleavland on FB he's finished 45 builds this year!!! Damn


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Damn......it's been a while....


----------



## rollindeep408

Reverend Hearse said:


> Damn......it's been a while....


Fuck man !!!!!! Did your girlfriend let you come out and play


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Nah, I had a state sponsered vacation, just got back to internet connectivity....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Evan, go see the big green bitch thread....he he.....


----------



## rollindeep408

Reverend Hearse said:


> Nah, I had a state sponsered vacation, just got back to internet connectivity....


Oh fuck that sucks ...... And I'll go check now


----------



## rollindeep408

Well it's about time fucker !!!!!!  plaques up and shit good shit ..........


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Man, between the vacation and finishing the car, i'm beat...tapped out....and ready to move on to something else.....but for now, funds dictate that I keep the bitch and make the best of it....


----------



## hocknberry

Reverend Hearse said:


> Damn......it's been a while....


:h5: holy hell!! ITS ALIIIIIVE! i thought you died or something?! so if you are returning....you gonna do the x-mas exchange.....i put on the big boy pants last year and took on the task.....it went pretty smoove actually!


----------



## sneekyg909

hocknberry said:


> :h5: holy hell!! ITS ALIIIIIVE! i thought you died or something?! so if you are returning....you gonna do the x-mas exchange.....i put on the big boy pants last year and took on the task.....it went pretty smoove actually!


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h] There are currently 105 users browsing this forum. (12 members & 93 guests)


sneekyg909
Felix713
bigdogg323
corky
face108
sg90rider
Scur-rape-init
mademan
INTHABLOOD
 



​


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: :wave:


----------



## corky

:h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hocknberry said:


> :h5: holy hell!! ITS ALIIIIIVE! i thought you died or something?! so if you are returning....you gonna do the x-mas exchange.....i put on the big boy pants last year and took on the task.....it went pretty smoove actually!


 right on bro for stepping up to the plate last year,I was in a place that wasn't conductive to doing anything but sleep, exercise, or do the five knuckle shuffle! I'm in in the Facebook exchange, but it's too late this year to do one here. I'm back for the long haul, got the case dismissed for lack of evidence, and here I am....


----------



## rollindeep408

Reverend Hearse said:


> right on bro for stepping up to the plate last year,I was in a place that wasn't conductive to doing anything but sleep, exercise, or do the five knuckle shuffle! I'm in in the Facebook exchange, but it's too late this year to do one here. I'm back for the long haul, got the case dismissed for lack of evidence, and here I am....


You haven't missed much around here


----------



## Tonioseven

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The title for most prolific builder goes to _*Larry Cleavland*_ on FB he's finished 45 builds this year!!! Damn


Not to sound too much like a hater bu tdude pisses me off always puttin' his pictures everywhere then says "none are for sale"; why the F**k are you showing them all the damn time?! He's got like 10,000 kits too. Sorry for the rant but dude gets under my skin.


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Not to sound too much like a hater bu tdude pisses me off always puttin' his pictures everywhere then says "none are for sale"; why the F**k are you showing them all the damn time?! He's got like 10,000 kits too. Sorry for the rant but dude gets under my skin.


Tell us how you really feel bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Bro...if ya can paint true flames he will make ya a deal. He got at me last night asking where I got my GMC pro street truck done. Its an old Brian Nehring build I got from jeral.... but I do have a painter in my corner that can do just that. I'll have a project coming out soon with just what I'm talking about. And was talking about his60-70's Chevy trucks too... which he can do a few without.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Reverend Hearse said:


> Man, between the vacation and finishing the car, i'm beat...tapped out....and ready to move on to something else.....but for now, funds dictate that I keep the bitch and make the best of it....


You ever paint that Tahoe ?


----------



## darkside customs

Reverend Hearse said:


> right on bro for stepping up to the plate last year,I was in a place that wasn't conductive to doing anything but sleep, exercise, or do the five knuckle shuffle! I'm in in the Facebook exchange, but it's too late this year to do one here. I'm back for the long haul, got the case dismissed for lack of evidence, and here I am....


What's good Hearse! How you been?


----------



## rollindeep408

I'm still waiting for my 75 glasshouse front clip


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

rollindeep408 said:


> Tell us how you really feel bro


X2 He seems okay by me,but that's just you feel that cool.


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> I'm still waiting for my 75 glasshouse front clip


He prolly lost it in yard 9 playin duck duck goose....


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> He prolly lost it in yard 9 playin duck duck goose....


It's cool if its gone just a reminder lol


----------



## rollindeep408

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 He seems okay by me,but that's just you feel that cool.


I'm just giving tone a hard time lol I don't get on fuck book so I don't know who he is


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Fuck book...nice. lmao.


----------



## Tonioseven

There IS a Fuckbook site. Not child friendly!! :boink::fool2:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> There IS a Fuckbook site. Not child friendly!! :boink::fool2:


Really ? Wtf have you been doing online dude no wonder you can't finish a build hahahaha


----------



## Tonioseven

Lmao!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

rollindeep408 said:


> I'm still waiting for my 75 glasshouse front clip


i BELIEVE it's on my shelf, lots got moved while I was gone, I will do some looking...


----------



## hocknberry

Reverend Hearse said:


> right on bro for stepping up to the plate last year,I was in a place that wasn't conductive to doing anything but sleep, exercise, or do the five knuckle shuffle! I'm in in the Facebook exchange, but it's too late this year to do one here. I'm back for the long haul, got the case dismissed for lack of evidence, and here I am....


no its not....we got one kicked off last year about now......FUCK IT.....ill do it again...welcome back BTW!


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> There IS a Fuckbook site. Not child friendly!! :boink::fool2:


:shocked:


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ing-done-complete-custom-so-cal-10-000-a.html

can someone loan me $10,000 real quick? Im good for it!


----------



## rollindeep408

Hydrohype said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ing-done-complete-custom-so-cal-10-000-a.html
> 
> can someone loan me $10,000 real quick? Im good for it!


Trade him your daily and a glasshouse not like you don't got two hahaha


----------



## rollindeep408

Reverend Hearse said:


> i BELIEVE it's on my shelf, lots got moved while I was gone, I will do some looking...


That's cool


----------



## COAST2COAST

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 134 users browsing this forum. (6 members & 128 guests)

COAST2COAST 
Lowrider-gee 
grimreaper69 
Felix713 
undercoverimpala 
face108


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> [h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 134 users browsing this forum. (6 members & 128 guests)
> 
> COAST2COAST
> Lowrider-gee
> grimreaper69
> Felix713
> undercoverimpala
> face108


Lmao at ta ninjas


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: :sprint:


----------



## Hydrohype

rollindeep408 said:


> Trade him your daily and a glasshouse not like you don't got two hahaha


that's a good Idea! sooooooooooooo is that a yea or a nea on the lone?


----------



## rollindeep408

Hydrohype said:


> that's a good Idea! sooooooooooooo is that a yea or a nea on the lone?


My dude I don't even got it like that my money tied up in my junks lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Gotta ask this here... would anyone have a small pic of Ryan at all? Anything will do, dig can help the picture I have no doubt. I got something planned for the pic and his truck once done...if anybody should. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

His Facebook page is still up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Saw that.. I'll get em from there with digs help. Thanks


----------



## Dre1only

Only in Flo-rida will you find some'n like this












:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## MayhemKustomz

^agreed


----------



## rollindeep408

X2 why did I look hahaha


----------



## halfasskustoms

Gay........That shit is dumb. But Im not a DONK fan ether.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

So, catch me up...where's Rick?? Which one of you pissed him off for good??


----------



## rollindeep408

Reverend Hearse said:


> So, catch me up...where's Rick?? Which one of you pissed him off for good??



He been gone since you jumped his shit ! Don't put that on the 5 people left in this forum lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollindeep408 said:


> He been gone since you jumped his shit ! Don't put that on the 5 people left in this forum lol


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

I see a doctor driving that for sure ...I mean where else do you get that kind of money to throw around lol


----------



## King Grim

Dre1only said:


> Only in Flo-rida will you find some'n like this
> View attachment 570952
> View attachment 570953
> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


that shit is ugly as hell :nosad:


----------



## King Grim

Tonioseven said:


>


dumbass :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

rollindeep408 said:


> He been gone since you jumped his shit ! Don't put that on the 5 people left in this forum lol


Hey now, I didn't have nothing to do with it.... Lolol...so who is wielding the banhammer these days?? A man has got to know how far he can push..


----------



## King Grim




----------



## King Grim




----------



## King Grim




----------



## halfasskustoms

King Grim said:


>


Nope.com

Dumb..


----------



## Tonioseven

_*This place is turning into a trash-talking bitch fest! Too many muthafuckas talking shit about who can build what and when and with who. If some of you "modelers" built like you talked, this forum would be a forum for the ages but it's not!!! I still come here because some of the people really put their heart and souls into builds and do their best to let their talent represent them instead of a bunch of loudmouth shit-talking. Pissing contests are fuckin' stupid. Shut the fuck up and either build or go away. EVERYbody get off each other's nuts and B-U-I-L-D or shut the fuck up!!! This is supposed to be a fun, relaxing hobby, what the fuck ever happened to THAT part?! Yeah, that's how I REALLY feel!*_


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> _*This place is turning into a trash-talking bitch fest! Too many muthafuckas talking shit about who can build what and when and with who. If some of you "modelers" built like you talked, this forum would be a forum for the ages but it's not!!! I still come here because some of the people really put their heart and souls into builds and do their best to let their talent represent them instead of a bunch of loudmouth shit-talking. Pissing contests are fuckin' stupid. Shut the fuck up and either build or go away. EVERYbody get off each other's nuts and B-U-I-L-D or shut the fuck up!!! This is supposed to be a fun, relaxing hobby, what the fuck ever happened to THAT part?! Yeah, that's how I REALLY feel!*_


:werd: HOPING THE X-MAS EX-CHANGE WILL BREAK UP SOME OF THE BULLSHIT..............the newer build offs need to get going with more pics and less BS....just 2 pennies!


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: WE NEED A FUCKING MOD FOR US BUT NOBODYS WANTS TO STEP UP BUT ME ILL TAKE THE JOB IDGAF WHO U FUCKING ARE ILL CLEAN UP THIS PLACE FROM THE DRAMA AND BITCHING BUT I GUESS IT FELL ON DEF EARS WEN I SUGGESTED IT THE LAST TIME OH WELL NOW WE WILL DEAL WITH IT :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

See that's that boo shit if I got more than 2 fucking votes for mod I would have done shit to clean this place up regardless who cried and bitched period but it didn't happen they gave mod to Rick who bailed on us and left us to this shit ! Fuckin shame if you ask me


----------



## halfasskustoms

Its funny cuz for a good while peps were saying how FB was so much better cuz the BS stayed on here not there. Thats BS, people b talkin man shit over there. Its no better there, then here.


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## Reverend Hearse

rollindeep408 said:


> See that's that boo shit if I got more than 2 fucking votes for mod I would have done shit to clean this place up regardless who cried and bitched period but it didn't happen they gave mod to Rick who bailed on us and left us to this shit ! Fuckin shame if you ask me


I tried to warn y'all......should have let me get mod.....i've a shit talker, but I know when to get down to business....and I mod several sites already, so i'm familiar with doing so......


----------



## rollindeep408

Reverend Hearse said:


> I tried to warn y'all......should have let me get mod.....i've a shit talker, but I know when to get down to business....and I mod several sites already, so i'm familiar with doing so......



Me lol David nominated me but no one voted ......... It is what it is and now we will never have a mod you think if people cried to the mods again they would laugh there asses off saying you will just run off another guy IMO Rick should give up his account to someone who will do it since he don't wanna sighn on here anymore


A lot of good you could have done since you went on a year long vacation anyway !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:wave::inout:


----------



## darkside customs

Reverend Hearse said:


> So, catch me up...where's Rick?? Which one of you pissed him off for good??


Ummm..... Since you been making license plates for the past year, he left the site for good.... saw him at the Southern NNL and him and I were talkin about how crappy this site has turned....



rollindeep408 said:


> He been gone since you jumped his shit ! Don't put that on the 5 people left in this forum lol


:roflmao:



Reverend Hearse said:


> Hey now, I didn't have nothing to do with it.... Lolol...so who is wielding the banhammer these days?? A man has got to know how far he can push..


Esoteric aka LownSlow got the ban.... You're next on the ban hammer fucker lmao!



Tonioseven said:


> _*This place is turning into a trash-talking bitch fest! Too many muthafuckas talking shit about who can build what and when and with who. If some of you "modelers" built like you talked, this forum would be a forum for the ages but it's not!!! I still come here because some of the people really put their heart and souls into builds and do their best to let their talent represent them instead of a bunch of loudmouth shit-talking. Pissing contests are fuckin' stupid. Shut the fuck up and either build or go away. EVERYbody get off each other's nuts and B-U-I-L-D or shut the fuck up!!! This is supposed to be a fun, relaxing hobby, what the fuck ever happened to THAT part?! Yeah, that's how I REALLY feel!*_


WOW! Tell us how ya really feel T! I feel ya though.... I apologize for my part in pissin in. The sandbox from time to time...



rollindeep408 said:


> Me lol David nominated me but no one voted ......... It is what it is and now we will never have a mod you think if people cried to the mods again they would laugh there asses off saying you will just run off another guy IMO Rick should give up his account to someone who will do it since he don't wanna sighn on here anymore
> 
> 
> A lot of good you could have done since you went on a year long vacation anyway !


:roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

King Grim said:


>


Sorry but this is the same as taking an 84 Beretta,painting it orange and a Confederate flag on the roof,welding the doors shut and jumping through the windows.JMO


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> _*This place is turning into a trash-talking bitch fest! Too many muthafuckas talking shit about who can build what and when and with who. If some of you "modelers" built like you talked, this forum would be a forum for the ages but it's not!!! I still come here because some of the people really put their heart and souls into builds and do their best to let their talent represent them instead of a bunch of loudmouth shit-talking. Pissing contests are fuckin' stupid.
> Shut the fuck up and either build or go away.
> EVERYbody get off each other's nuts and
> B-U-I-L-D or shut
> the fuck up!!! This is supposed to be a fun,
> relaxing hobby, what the fuck ever happened
> to THAT part?! Yeah, that's how I REALLY
> feel!*_





X1000 I don't get how the moderator that left can sit there and say the site went to crap when he has the power to clean it up.so he just left for good


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Man homies to tell yall d truth I hate all d bs trash talk dat b goin on to but at d same time I aint gonna cry about it I give a fuck bout all dat bs Ima keep buildin an doin my thang let them fools do wat they do like lil wayne said im ray charles to d bullshit if u know wat dat means feel me!!!


----------



## ZeroTolerance

pina's LRM replica said:


> Man homies to tell yall d truth I hate all d bs trash talk dat b goin on to but at d same time I aint gonna cry about it I give a fuck bout all dat bs Ima keep buildin an doin my thang let them fools do wat they do like lil wayne said im ray charles to d bullshit if u know wat dat means feel me!!!


Exactly. It pisses me off how assholes put their head where it wasn't even invited then go tthe nerve to complain about th econtent. Which is purely fo ryou amusment/entertainment. Ppl get all butthurt, and take it to the next level. W/e they're is a bunch of grown men shit will be talked. Especially in the lowrider community. Eithe rput your big boy shoes on and be yourself or cry about everythign that doesn't go your way. Seems liek mor eppl are crying. Really can't say shit b/c EVERYBODY here builds. Unlike Offtopic where nobody lowrides, everyone here has a build topic. So Count your blessings and be happy, it could be ALOT worse.. Some ppl act like they been lowriding in beverly hills or some shit. "please dont cuss roudn th ekids", srry most of us really are from the street and live this way as unfortunate as it is..


----------



## ZeroTolerance

halfasskustoms said:


>


OMG thats beastly!


----------



## TINGOS

mna I aint neva spent thanksgiving at the cowboy game(too bad them hoes lost)it was a blast,I drank beer all day thursday met a bunch of cool peeps passing by and everythang.People from europe n shit cowboy fans.I ate turkey legs & not turkey,shit I wanna do this again next year,........hope yall had a good one cause I damn sho did.


----------



## vipera

tyhodge07 said:


> more pics of this. What's the setup you are running. Looks like a redcat chassis modded. Show some more. Interested in this. Also how many Channels you running with this? 4?


Not my RC, but here is the link to where i find the pics:
http://www.streetsource.com/forum/1...nspired-toys-Custom-bicycles-or-go-carts.html


I also find some more links on RC with airride:

http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f62/r...-i-use-1-relay-to-trip-4-other-relays-447470/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWb3xP97dxc

http://www.rctruckandconstruction.com/showthread.php?t=2992


----------



## Hydrohype

ZeroTolerance said:


> Exactly. It pisses me off how assholes put their head where it wasn't even invited then go tthe nerve to complain about th econtent. Which is purely fo ryou amusment/entertainment. Ppl get all butthurt, and take it to the next level. W/e they're is a bunch of grown men shit will be talked. Especially in the lowrider community. Eithe rput your big boy shoes on and be yourself or cry about everythign that doesn't go your way. Seems liek mor eppl are crying. Really can't say shit b/c EVERYBODY here builds. Unlike Offtopic where nobody lowrides, everyone here has a build topic. So Count your blessings and be happy, it could be ALOT worse.. Some ppl act like they been lowriding in beverly hills or some shit. "please dont cuss roudn th ekids", srry most of us really are from the street and live this way as unfortunate as it is..


 I really dont have much to complain about, (I kind of take comfort in the knowledge that a diabetic midget can piss further than me)

so that cut's down on any urge's I may feel to talk shit.. so I sort of take a back seat to all the back and forth between guys who 

actually build model cars.. I dont get upset as long as I dont see NON MODEL guys in this thread? talking shit putting models down 

and dirtying up the topics of my family.. or Bad Traders.. No body wants to NOT get something that they paid for!


----------



## Tonioseven

ZeroTolerance said:


> Exactly. It pisses me off how assholes put their head where it wasn't even invited then go tthe nerve to complain about th econtent. Which is purely fo ryou amusment/entertainment. Ppl get all butthurt, and take it to the next level. W/e they're is a bunch of grown men shit will be talked. Especially in the lowrider community. Eithe rput your big boy shoes on and be yourself or cry about everythign that doesn't go your way. Seems liek mor eppl are crying. Really can't say shit b/c EVERYBODY here builds. Unlike Offtopic where nobody lowrides, everyone here has a build topic. So Count your blessings and be happy, it could be ALOT worse.. Some ppl act like they been lowriding in beverly hills or some shit. "please dont cuss roudn th ekids", srry most of us really are from the street and live this way as unfortunate as it is..


 *We ALL from the streets. Point respectfully taken but I still stand by what I said. I'm entitled*. :thumbsup:*If cats would build as much as shit was talked, thangs would be cool but that ain't always the case.  I'm goin' back to the bench.*


----------



## CHR1S619

Tonioseven said:


> *We ALL from the streets. Point respectfully taken but I still stand by what I said. I'm entitled*. :thumbsup:*If cats would build as much as shit was talked, thangs would be cool but that ain't always the case.  I'm goin' back to the bench.*


I'm at the bench. A little tipsy so... I might move away


----------



## rollindeep408

What up Chris what you been up to man


----------



## darkside customs

I don't get how people are sometimes.... They get a few comps on their builds and they heads swell up like Monica Lewinskis ass....

Just sayin...


----------



## ZeroTolerance

darkside customs said:


> I don't get how people are sometimes.... They get a few comps on their builds and they heads swell up like Monica Lewinskis ass....
> 
> Just sayin...



post pics of said ass.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

X2.......nudes of Lewinsky or ban.... :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

X-3


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:


----------



## darkside customs

Lmao!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

ZeroTolerance said:


> post pics of said ass.


:yes:


----------



## Tonioseven

ZeroTolerance said:


> post pics of said ass.


Best I could find on the computer at work...


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Best I could find on the computer at work...


You cutt of the ass tho


----------



## grimreaper69

Not much of an ass, but here you go.

N


----------



## Hydrohype

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> You cutt of the ass tho


Damn work computer filters everything.:facepalm:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

If only that was really her.........she ain't that nice


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Reverend Hearse said:


> If only that was really her.........she ain't that nice


She let Bill put it in her mouth. Thats nice enough right?


----------



## Dre1only

lol Bill didn't give a fuck :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> Best I could find on the computer at work...


Wont show up on my computer! Government must be monitoring mine! LOL


----------



## Dre1only

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I see starfish!!! Lol


----------



## ZeroTolerance

I like this topic alot right now.


----------



## CHR1S619

rollindeep408 said:


> What up Chris what you been up to man


Trying to get the band back together! 
How are you bro? It's been a min!


----------



## Johnnyjay63

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 574820


Yummy!


----------



## bigdogg323

:drama:























































:shocked:















































































:facepalm:






































































:buttkick:









































































:naughty:
















































































:finger::finger:





















































































:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

SMH :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

CHR1S619 said:


> Trying to get the band back together!
> How are you bro? It's been a min!


Right ...... Good trying to get some plastic done for Nnl this year me and Pancho doing a east bay muscle build


----------



## rollindeep408

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 574820


Mannnnnnn.!


----------



## CHR1S619

Orale! Sounds good. It looks like we might make it out there too.


----------



## rollindeep408

CHR1S619 said:


> Orale! Sounds good. It looks like we might make it out there too.


Bad ass keep me posted you know I'm down to kick it


----------



## CHR1S619

I will bro. I'm sure they'll be a few of us.


----------



## Tonioseven

ZeroTolerance said:


> I like this topic alot right now.


Agreed!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

TNA will make any man happy. Except Wonderbread, He likes DNA. :roflmao::rimshot:


----------



## sneekyg909

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

am i reading that right? after all this time,i still have the most posts in here ?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:that just means more people buildin than bullshitin


----------



## Lowmodelr

Hey rollindeep whts sum good shops to check out in san jo homie


----------



## rollindeep408

Lowmodelr said:


> Hey rollindeep whts sum good shops to check out in san jo homie


Do you mean hobby stores ?


----------



## rollindeep408

[email protected] said:


> am i reading that right? after all this time,i still have the most posts in here ?


No one whores it like you homeboy


----------



## bigdogg323

[email protected] said:


> am i reading that right? after all this time,i still have the most posts in here ?


:shocked: oh chit he's alive  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Wur u been at bro :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:that just means more people buildin than bullshitin


:nono: :no:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

[email protected] said:


> am i reading that right? after all this time,i still have the most posts in here ?


Where do I stand on that listing?? Even in the top ten??


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

tyhodge07 said:


>


Ty!!! What it do homie?!?!


----------



## tyhodge07

Not shit. Lurking around. Haha


----------



## Lowmodelr

Yea like hobby shops rollindeep


----------



## rollindeep408

Lowmodelr said:


> Yea like hobby shops rollindeep


There is two out here and three out in Morgan hill gilroy


----------



## Lowmodelr

Aww ight ill have to check em out when im in gilroy again was the name


----------



## hocknberry

The _*Denver*_ _*Broncos*_ are your 2012 AFC West Champions!!!! hell yah!! surprised we didnt have the yearly foot ball shit talking this time around....even though the FB thing went down....still nothin?! LOL im just happy the steelers were a bit under us...the wife and her side of the fam are steelers fans so this was a good time inour house tonight!! LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Anybody have a spare lightbar from the revell 2000 impala?? Got some resin to trade for a pair of them...


----------



## hocknberry

Reverend Hearse said:


> Anybody have a spare lightbar from the revell 2000 impala?? Got some resin to trade for a pair of them...


hit chimmneyville.com they do al kinds of police/fire/ambulance stuff...you still have that freebie toyota hilux cab for me?! its been awhile i know


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hocknberry said:


> hit chimmneyville.com they do al kinds of police/fire/ambulance stuff...you still have that freebie toyota hilux cab for me?! its been awhile i know


I know a lot of those light bars hit the parts boxes, I ain't got cash to drop on lightbars.... I thought I sent you a red hilux cab last year...


----------



## rollindeep408

hocknberry said:


> The _*Denver*_ _*Broncos*_ are your 2012 AFC West Champions!!!! hell yah!! surprised we didnt have the yearly foot ball shit talking this time around....even though the FB thing went down....still nothin?! LOL im just happy the steelers were a bit under us...the wife and her side of the fam are steelers fans so this was a good time inour house tonight!! LOL


Maybe cause my team beat the shit out them selves smfh !!


----------



## rollindeep408

Lowmodelr said:


> Aww ight ill have to check em out when im in gilroy again was the name


It's called gilroy hobbies rows and rows of kits old shit too


----------



## DEUCES76

this is some bullshit i gave a homie on here a big ass box of models to build as hoppers homie was to build me one guess thats never goin to happen im not sendin anyone shit anymore cause i never get a thank you or any bullshit like that its cool fuck it tired of shit kickers and getin lied to so dont ask me for a fuckin thing anymore i know who i can trust and who i cant


----------



## rollindeep408

DEUCES76 said:


> this is some bullshit i gave a homie on here a big ass box of models to build as hoppers homie was to build me one guess thats never goin to happen im not sendin anyone shit anymore cause i never get a thank you or any bullshit like that its cool fuck it tired of shit kickers and getin lied to so dont ask me for a fuckin thing anymore i know who i can trust and who i cant


That's fuckin bullshit Ronnie you do a lot for people man sometimes too much ! Some fuckin people take advantage


----------



## wisdonm

That sucks man. It's amazing how cruel people can be. Personally, after many years, I've only had two deals go bad.

I picked this up yesterday. Would it make a good lowrider? I need painting practice.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Dont think it would make a good lowrider:biggrin: but it sure would b somethin to practice on


----------



## hocknberry

Reverend Hearse said:


> I know a lot of those light bars hit the parts boxes, I ain't got cash to drop on lightbars.... I thought I sent you a red hilux cab last year...


no sir.....i think you went away right at about that time too?!



rollindeep408 said:


> Maybe cause my team beat the shit out them selves smfh !!


LOL....raiders fan?


----------



## rollindeep408

hocknberry said:


> no sir.....i think you went away right at about that time too?!
> 
> 
> LOL....raiders fan?


It's just that obvious ain't it ?


----------



## BODINE

wow!!! been a while


----------



## rollindeep408

Damn peeps coming ot the wood works  lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yes:.....maybe this site aint so bad after all:dunno:lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

BODINE said:


> wow!!! been a while


:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> :yes:.....maybe this site aint so bad after all:dunno:lol


Right!!


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :yes:.....maybe this site aint so bad after all:dunno:lol


Its because of dipshits and idiots that fuck it up for the ones that r true layitlowers who still post here


----------



## Tonioseven

*Yo. Don't say I never share good information. I care about this hobby. If you want a set of Cragar 30-spoke Star wires in scale, the kit below will get you a set. They come staggeres so you can grab two kits and have yourselves two complete sets. They'll fit the Pegasus 5:20 tire if you let the tires sit in hot water for a few minutes and stretch them a bit.*


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## wisdonm

That's original, but sad.


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


poor poor boal tail!


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> *Yo. Don't say I never share good information. I care about this hobby. If you want a set of Cragar 30-spoke Star wires in scale, the kit below will get you a set. They come staggeres so you can grab two kits and have yourselves two complete sets. They'll fit the Pegasus 5:20 tire if you let the tires sit in hot water for a few minutes and stretch them a bit.*


is this kit in current production tonio? you could always do the "replacement parts" thing?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollindeep408 said:


> It's just that obvious ain't it 


:biggrin: Sorry bro. Not really sorry, but kinda sorry.  LOL


----------



## Tonioseven

hocknberry said:


> is this kit in current production tonio? you could always do the "replacement parts" thing?!


Everybody does that and when they take it away, people will complain. I have no problem buying the kit because I know I can sell the rest of the kit to a hot rod builder somewhere.


----------



## Dre1only

Whiskers twitching, the mouse stares into the jaws of death - and then pounces on them. 

The little fellow had no intention of being lunch for the deadly viper whose cage he had been thrown into. During a vicious 30-minute struggle the mouse tore at the serpent's head with its tiny paws and jaws, finally killing it. ​
 ​http://groups.yahoo.com/group/babes_in_blue/

Face-off: The snake and mouse stare each other down as battle commences   The mouse served up as lunch makes a counter-attack on the viper, leading to a 30-minute fight to the death


The outcome amazed firemen in Nantou, Taiwan, who had rescued the footlong snake from a local home and taken it to their fire station as a pet. 

Fireman Lan Sengqiu said the snake might have used up all its venom trying to bite them when they caught it, adding: 'The mouse barely had a scratch on him.' 

Vipers have a pair of long hollow fangs, that are used to inject venom from glands at the back of the jaw. 

During a strike the mouth can open to nearly 180 degrees, and jaws snap shut on impact. 

Death is usually caused by a collapse in blood pressure from the venom. 

But snakes do have enemies. They can fall prey to large birds, wild boars, mongooses, raccoons, foxes, coyotes, other snakes. . . and apparently mice. 
​


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven;16192902:barf: said:


>


:barf:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Tonioseven said:


>


Talking bout having your ass in the air!


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tonioseven

"Dat ASS"


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that vid was kool as hell. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 28 users browsing this forum. (1 members & 27 guests)

halfasskustoms
 Slow Sunday morring.


----------



## Dre1only

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that vid was kool as hell. Thanks for posting it.


yep thought it might catch a few eyes :wow: lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

Can I have this. Looks real good.


----------



## halfasskustoms




----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> "Dat ASS"


Ya buddy I'd be staring too hahaha


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


>


Don't lie you know you love this style lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


>


While I love wagons this is just wrong.Way to kill everything thats kool about a boattail:thumbsdown:


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

halfasskustoms said:


> Can I have this. Looks real good.


I would just have to be a dirty perverted old man :boink:


----------



## Lowmodelr

^^^DAMN^^^ who casts 63 impala skiskirts here?


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Cant tell if it's just my damn computer or is FB shut down?


----------



## BiggC

FB is down, cant get it on my PC or phone.


----------



## wisdonm

Google is all f****d up today also.


----------



## halfasskustoms

2013 is almost here. Shits starting to fuck up cuz we all gona die.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

wisdonm said:


> View attachment 579913
> 
> 
> View attachment 579914


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## COAST2COAST

halfasskustoms said:


> 2013 is almost here. Shits starting to fuck up cuz we all gona die.


...i hope we make it to the new years showdown :x:


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## Tonioseven

_*http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/12/mooneyes-irwindale-01/*__*http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/12/mooneyes-irwindale-01/*_
*Photos courtesy of Mike Garrett/ Speedhunters.com*


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

SOMEBODY TELL JIMBO, if he dont check in with his homies soon? WE WILL REVOKE HIS GANGSTER PASS AND SECRET DECODER RING!


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Hydrohype said:


> SOMEBODY TELL JIMBO, if he dont check in with his homies soon? WE WILL REVOKE HIS GANGSTER PASS AND SECRET DECODER RING!


lol!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:


----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


l o mutha phucc, l :bowrofl:


----------



## Tonioseven

*My wife wants a griddle for Christmas...










But I think a Crock pot would be more efficient...










I really want a satellite dish...










Or an iPad...










But my Saturn needs new tires...


















I'll probably end up getting a nice set of slippers...










A weight set would be good for the ol' muscles...










Or a good bicycle...










Of course the only way to buy a lot of this stuff is to move a lot of Ganja but you can't get the kids caught up in that mess...











I'll figure it out eventually; after a nice nap...










:loco:

*


----------



## Tonioseven

You can fix ANYTHING with duct tape...


----------



## COAST2COAST

Wow


----------



## Dre1only

Tonio those are some crazy pics you come up with:roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

was in a weird mood & had to ask these guys for a pic. stock Lex, lambo doors, handicap parking, smoking & chillin outside a Target.


----------



## grimreaper69

dig_derange said:


> was in a weird mood & had to ask these guys for a pic. stock Lex, lambo doors, handicap parking, smoking & chillin outside a Target.




WTF?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

So they can say they be thuggin in their neighborhood.


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> Wow


X100


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lowmodelr

Whts a good place to find 60s lowrider pics


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:Www.Layitlow.com


----------



## Lowmodelr

Wtf is tht? Jk naw like 60s style lowriders


----------



## COAST2COAST

Go in lowrider general, thought i saw a thread for old school lo los


----------



## COAST2COAST

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/15382-post-old-school-lowriders.html


----------



## Lowmodelr

Sweeet thnks homie!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Another
http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Lowmodelr said:


> Whts a good place to find 60s lowrider pics


http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/
http://public.fotki.com/Rikster/11_...ke/70s--80s-customslow/70s--80s-customslow-1/
http://public.fotki.com/Rikster/11_...like/70s--80s-customslow/late-60s---80-custo/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594581005075/


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


:h5: that was cool!


----------



## halfasskustoms

That's so kool.. Loved it.


----------



## Tonioseven

Just as soon as I find the kit...


----------



## Tonioseven

These are the property of Dave Lindsay; SoCalCarCulture.com.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Tonioseven said:


> These are the property of Dave Lindsay; SoCalCarCulture.com.


daaamn!!!


----------



## Lowmodelr

Thts bad ass right there


----------



## Lowridlngmlke

Hey guys, sorry for putting this is off topic but I have searched everywhere and I haven't found a single answer. Guys, I have a problem. This is serious shit, guys. So, guys, I believe that I am a ****. Guys, please don't flame me for being a flamer. The thought of it never even crossed my mind until a couple weeks ago. This has been very unsettling for me and i'm afraid to tell anyone that I know in person. Everything happened so fast: one minute i'm building models, the next minute lil Brandon's tongue is in my.....Please guys, I need advice/support.


----------



## Lowridlngmlke

Someone has been sending me pictures like these from an anonymous account....What would make someone do something this hurtful for? I know this is just a hobby but where I come from a person's building skills is believed to have a direct correlation with the size of his genitals. So, in essence, my genitals have been


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> Just as soon as I find the kit...


Nice.


----------



## rollindeep408

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> daaamn!!!


X100


----------



## rollindeep408

Wow


----------



## darkside customs

Lowridlngmlke said:


> Hey guys, sorry for putting this is off topic but I have searched everywhere and I haven't found a single answer. Guys, I have a problem. This is serious shit, guys. So, guys, I believe that I am a ****. Guys, please don't flame me for being a flamer. The thought of it never even crossed my mind until a couple weeks ago. This has been very unsettling for me and i'm afraid to tell anyone that I know in person. Everything happened so fast: one minute i'm building models, the next minute lil Brandon's tongue is in my.....Please guys, I need advice/support.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY... :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909

Lowridlngmlke said:


> Hey guys, sorry for putting this is off topic but I have searched everywhere and I haven't found a single answer. Guys, I have a problem. This is serious shit, guys. So, guys, I believe that I am a ****. Guys, please don't flame me for being a flamer. The thought of it never even crossed my mind until a couple weeks ago. This has been very unsettling for me and i'm afraid to tell anyone that I know in person. Everything happened so fast: one minute i'm building models, the next minute lil Brandon's tongue is in my.....Please guys, I need advice/support.



:facepalm:


----------



## grimreaper69

That ain't Mike guys, that's a phantom account.


----------



## ZeroTolerance

somebody got bored.... something told m check in here...


----------



## darkside customs

Why do I got a feeling it's one of the OT jerks...


----------



## ZeroTolerance

darkside customs said:


> Why do I got a feeling it's one of the OT jerks...


usually I'd i.p. bust this scumbag but I have a toothache its snowing and I'm here til 4. not in a good mood.


----------



## darkside customs

ZeroTolerance said:


> usually I'd i.p. bust this scumbag but I have a toothache its snowing and I'm here til 4. not in a good mood.


Damn! Seems toothaches are popular these days... I got one, the other half has one and one other friend of mine has had a tooth ache...


----------



## Dre1only

Lowridlngmlke said:


> Hey guys, sorry for putting this is off topic but I have searched everywhere and I haven't found a single answer. Guys, I have a problem. This is serious shit, guys. So, guys, I believe that I am a ****. Guys, please don't flame me for being a flamer. The thought of it never even crossed my mind until a couple weeks ago. This has been very unsettling for me and i'm afraid to tell anyone that I know in person. Everything happened so fast: one minute i'm building models, the next minute lil Brandon's tongue is in my.....Please guys, I need advice/support.


Thats not good,yet I'm sure your use to it by now you sick ass **** hey lowridlngmlke your gay :roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dude I got one thats killing me too,not too many places ll take my insurance tho


----------



## Lowridingmike

ZeroTolerance said:


> usually I'd i.p. bust this scumbag but I have a toothache its snowing and I'm here til 4. not in a good mood.


Get em alter ego....



darkside customs said:


> Damn! Seems toothaches are popular these days... I got one, the other half has one and one other friend of mine has had a tooth ache...


Yea erbody been goin through it..



Dre1only said:


> Thats not good,yet I'm sure your use to it by now you sick ass **** hey whoever was behind the screen typing this faggotry, your gay :roflmao:


:werd:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Dude I got one thats killing me too,not too many places ll take my insurance tho


I stay so busy with my job, kid, building our cars, I never find the time. I had to spend over $600 in flex spending last month on designer opthalmic glasses b/c I never had time to go to the dr or anywhere to spend it.. And I still ended up losing $100 Dec 1st where I didn't spend it all. Shits weaksauce.


----------



## darkside customs

Outside painting and it just started snowing... Doubt it will stick or get much of shit, but it's pretty to look at...


----------



## Lowridlngmlke

ZeroTolerance said:


> usually* I'd i.p. bust this scumbag *but I have a toothache its snowing and I'm here til 4. not in a good mood.


I'm interested to know how you would go about this?
Personally, I would start buy leveraging one of the many sqli vulns in the server side vbulletin code. Get root on the RHEL host box, ssh in, then grep apache's httpd logs. This might help you out....http://www.the-art-of-web.com/system/logs.
If you have a better way I would love to hear it.


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Damn! Seems toothaches are popular these days... I got one, the other half has one and one other friend of mine has had a tooth ache...


TOOTH??? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TOOTH!!


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao:


----------



## Undeadwhitebitch

Who would like to let be a member of their club? I know I've been a trash talkin dildo in the past, but I've changed.... Like Sadaam in South Park... Satan, I've changed...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## wisdonm




----------



## COAST2COAST

wisdonm said:


>


Damn!!!


----------



## hocknberry

wisdonm said:


>


near misses to total fatality!!! damn!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

just passing through fellas.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Heya stranger


----------



## rollindeep408

Reverend Hearse said:


> just passing through fellas.....


What it do muhfukka


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Undeadwhitebitch

darkside customs said:


>


Looks like shit...


----------



## Auto Mob

That's a kool lookin' truck!


----------



## Dre1only

Hot Wheels Rat Rod my son got for christmas he said he got the REAL RAT ROD lol


----------



## Dre1only

50 chevy converted in to a functional tow truck I found on a hobby site ,imagine that ...


----------



## rollindeep408

That's a ford cab with Chevy bed sides sweet wrecker


----------



## darkside customs

Auto Mob said:


> That's a kool lookin' truck!


Thanks bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

darkside customs said:


>


Lookin purty in green.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro


----------



## rollindeep408

Happy new year all you plastic fiends


----------



## darkside customs

8:20 am and I haven't been to bed yet... On my way to the PO to pick up a kit that was delivered, but I missed .... 

And then I'll go to bed... Lmao


----------



## Dre1only

OFF ROAD THEN THE ONE AT THE END STRAIGHT DETOURED lol haha


----------



## Damaged

*Only in Australia*


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

Hey what up peeps... I've been away from the game for quite some time now and am thinkin bout sellin off some of my stash that I'll never get the chance to build.. I am thinkin bout doing an auction type sale on these since I dont know what the going rate for kits is anymore... so whatever someone is willing to pay is what they will be sold for... Just wanted to post on here first and give you peeps first crack on these kits before I post on Ebay...I used to handle some ok builds back a few years ago so all the old school peeps on here will remember me... To my Dynasty M.C.C members I apologize for droppin the ball on buildin shit but bad life decisions got in the way so on and so forth... 
If the response to this post is positive then I will post up the kits on the classifieds page.. 
Here is some of the kits I have... some are still sealed and some are not *but opened kits are complete*
Monogram Buick Grand National 1:24 scale
Revell Custom Cadillac Lowrider 1:25 scale
Revell *Donks* '87 Buick Grand National 1:24 scale
Revell Peterbuilt 359 Conventional Tractor 1:25 scale
AMT 1970 Chevy Impala 1:25 scale
AMT Classic 1976 Chevy Caprice 1:25 scale
Revell '64 Chevy Impala SS Lowrider 2 'n 1 1:25 scale
Revell '94 Chevy Impala SS 1:25 scale
Revell *Donks* '63 Chevy Impala SS 2 'n 1 1:25 scale


----------



## Christopher J

What are you asking for the Buick GNX, The Revell Caddy, and the 94 Impala SS.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

Like I said Homie I dont know what these sell for anymore... If I had to guess I would think these are worth from 20-30 dollars... I'm gonna post up pics on the classified thread and have an auction on them probably within the next couple of days... I wont take any offers on this thread...


----------



## darkside customs

DOPE-SCALEMODELS said:


> Like I said Homie I dont know what these sell for anymore... If I had to guess I would think these are worth from 20-30 dollars... I'm gonna post up pics on the classified thread and have an auction on them probably within the next couple of days... I wont take any offers on this thread...


Well this sucks... It's been real cool watching your builds over the years... Hate that you are thinking of leaving the game ..... If I had the coin, I'd buy off all your stuff listed... Good luck with your sale and stay cool.....


----------



## COAST2COAST

I have the coin......if the price is right


----------



## COAST2COAST

O yea...kits go for like $10:biggrin: jp homie


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

Thanks for the props Darkside... I still plan on building every now and then... and Coast2Coast I hope they go for more than $10... 
Also do peeps still use photobucket to post pics on here or are there other methods nowadays??


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> I have the coin......if the price is right


I accept donations... :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

DOPE-SCALEMODELS said:


> Thanks for the props Darkside... I still plan on building every now and then... and Coast2Coast I hope they go for more than $10...
> Also do peeps still use photobucket to post pics on here or are there other methods nowadays??


You've been caught slippin...
Used to seein your posts start like this-ORALE VATOS.... LMAO


----------



## rollindeep408

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byYlJLHFuck&feature=youtube_gdata_player



This kid is bad ass


----------



## rollindeep408

http://youtu.be/ltD5dchz9Jk

Double bass pedal


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

darkside customs said:


> You've been caught slippin...
> Used to seein your posts start like this-ORALE VATOS.... LMAO


Yeah.. lost some old habbits and picked up some new... Its funny I used to say that shit ALOT...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:


----------



## rollindeep408

Lmfao autocorrect has fucked me over a few times


----------



## Deecee

Damaged said:


>


Thats just awsome, WORLD RECORD BURNOUT!!!, Was that your own footage or downloaded?? Went there with my boy 2 years ago, that's HOW YOU THROW A HORSEPOWER PARTY!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## sneekyg909

Nice pics Tonio...:thumbsup:

Did you take them?


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man, yeah those are from my Instagram account. Just some Tuesday randomness


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone got a plastic 1/24 funny car? i need mainly the complete body with the motor. i want to copy the body into an r c body for a funny car project. so not wanting to spend alot on it.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

Man.......


----------



## tyhodge07

badass shit on here, who is down to build a scale dirt late model:
http://www.dirtmodeler.com/?p=290

still looking for a funny car body


----------



## tyhodge07

Nobody on here have a funny car kit?


----------



## tyhodge07

Decent lot. 
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=12216231


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Tonioseven

^^^NICE!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...g-house-ass-kit-switchs-chrome-4-500-obo.html



Hydrohype said:


> I got 9k, Im saving up to buy a 66-68 rag top.. I will consider a 66 ht SS or Non SS, a 67 ht, or a 68 fastback.. Im looking for a clean car that does not need restoration, or parts... No Rust projects,,or assembly required cars...


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> ^^^NICE!!!


what the fffffffk? Tonie I love this girl... damm how perfect can she get?


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 595541
> View attachment 595542







[/QUOTE]

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2: :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Siim123

Hey guys!
Just checking in, havent been around for a long time. How you guys doin here, anything new?


----------



## bigdogg323

TO MUCH DRAMA GOING ON OVER AT FACEBOOK GOOD THING I STUCK AROUND HERE IT'S NICE N PEACEFUL AGAIN :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Just wanted to tell everyone to beware of doing any deals with Felix713 as I was burned by him in a trade.


----------



## bigdogg323

1942aerosedan said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone to beware of doing any deals with Felix713 as I was burned by him in a trade.


:thumbsup: good to know homie tks for the heads up


----------



## Tonioseven

Got to love those that walk to the beat of their own drum.


----------



## hocknberry

1942aerosedan said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone to beware of doing any deals with Felix713 as I was burned by him in a trade.


:nosad::thumbsdown:


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> TO MUCH DRAMA GOING ON OVER AT FACEBOOK GOOD THING I STUCK AROUND HERE IT'S NICE N PEACEFUL AGAIN :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


What the fuck was all that about anyway ?


----------



## rollindeep408

1942aerosedan said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone to beware of doing any deals with Felix713 as I was burned by him in a trade.


Good looking out and sorry to hear been burned by a few assholes in here already


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Got to love those that walk to the beat of their own drum.


I'm not feeling the design ......... Ill give you difrent ! But difrent isn't always good


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


>


Sick


----------



## Tonioseven

Went to a car show on Saturday...


























































*
All the rest...

http://public.fotki.com/tonioseven/9th-annual-wcmcc-ca/*


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## wisdonm

Find your car's brochure.

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/broch1.html


----------



## halfasskustoms

I want to marry this bitch. :fool2::boink:


----------



## halfasskustoms

wisdonm said:


> Find your car's brochure.
> 
> http://www.lov2xlr8.no/broch1.html


Thanks for the link.


----------



## rollindeep408

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 597681
> View attachment 597682
> View attachment 597683



In this order 1,3,2 smash


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like that skinny look. Cuz I feel if I fuck her real hard, I can brake her.


----------



## Tonioseven

*http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/st...naked-intruder-20130122,0,6614633,print.story


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

*


----------



## tyhodge07

I NEED A FUNNY CAR KIT, DOES ANYONE HAVE ONE. REALLY NEEDING THE BODY AND SUCH. NO CHASSIS OR WHEELS OR ANY OF THE LOWER STUFF. WHOSE GOT ONE??????????


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 597681
> View attachment 597682
> View attachment 597683


----------



## wisdonm

Here are some pre-show pixs of this weeks Grand National Roadster Show.


----------



## wisdonm

Couple more.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn those cars are kickass.


----------



## pancho1969

rollindeep408 said:


> In this order 1,3,2 smash


X2 :fool2:


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, those are all bad as f*ck!!!


----------



## wisdonm

How's this?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

^^nope.com^^ lol


----------



## wisdonm

I hear it also comes as a hearse.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice. haha


----------



## Dre1only

CAN YOU GET WITH THIS ?


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## rollindeep408

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> ^^nope.com^^ lol


X100 I think I just threw up a little lol


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

The photo was snapped recently in Arizona, with the original shooter's commentary: "Cop had just arrived. Car is in worse shape than looks. Hit guardrail on left and bounced back to rocks." Automakers often run hot-weather and handling tests in Arizona, and this copy wears the Michigan manufacturer license plates that a GM-owned prototype would carry on public roads. While at first glance the Vette looks OK, a closer look reveals serious damage; the front wheel looks too far askew, and there's long scrapes on the side of the body and the wheels. There may have been a side air bag deployed as well, but it's hard to tell under the tinted rear glass.


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, it's not even released yet but wrecked already.


----------



## wisdonm

How to paint a car...


----------



## COAST2COAST

wisdonm said:


> How to paint a car...



:thumbsup:Thats what im bout to do with trends decals:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

wisdonm said:


> How to paint a car...


pimp shit...i need a job in our race shop in NC hookin up good ol # 78! denver based but we race outta NC!!


----------



## Tonioseven

http://worldtruth.tv/the-seven-sinister-tentacles-of-the-invisible-government/


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:Kool video :cheesy:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dre1only said:


> CAN YOU GET WITH THIS ?


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...-bat-extensions-extra-long-cable-40-00-a.html

EXTRA EXTRA!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## KingSw1$h

Why is the model section so dead these days??


----------



## COAST2COAST

Bcause of facebook:thumbsdown:


----------



## KingSw1$h

Lets ban Facebook!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KingSw1$h

Anybody else having trouble viewing attachments?


----------



## Compton1964

KingSw1$h said:


> Anybody else having trouble viewing attachments?


Me......


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> Bcause of facebook:thumbsdown:





KingSw1$h said:


> Lets ban Facebook!


Im game......I just got an acct a few months ago......And I cant get off of it.......FUCK THAT SITE. If we get it banded, it world force eveyone to come back here.


----------



## bigdogg323

KingSw1$h said:


> Anybody else having trouble viewing attachments?


Me :tears:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Me to thought it was my damn phone trippin but guess not!


----------



## Compton1964

pina's LRM replica said:


> Me to thought it was my damn phone trippin but guess not!


Lol ... Got me checkin my settings... Refreshin my phone net


----------



## face108

Hydrohype said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...-bat-extensions-extra-long-cable-40-00-a.html
> 
> EXTRA EXTRA!


You still got this Hydro????


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

KingSw1$h said:


> Why is the model section so dead these days??


Cuz only so many are building,plus there's guys who'll ever come back here why,IDK they don't even post on FB either.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Why isn't there a Cutlass or Regal model out? Plastic or resin?? I know you can convert a GN. Took that route before I sold my Regal. But why isn't there a kit or just a complete body for a cutty or a Regal? What do y'all think?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Kingswish there is a cutty in resin form:dunno:u got my pm....they r hard 2 come by:yessad:


----------



## KingSw1$h

I know they exist. But why aren't they more common is what I'm asking? Why hasn't someone released em in resin and been able to supply a steady amount? It seems like they're popular enough. I'm just curious.


----------



## COAST2COAST

KingSw1$h said:


> I know they exist. But why aren't they more common is what I'm asking? Why hasn't someone released em in resin and been able to supply a steady amount? It seems like they're popular enough. I'm just curious.


Here is my thoughts on this subject...if a caster supplied a steady amount, they would be easier to come by, thus making the value drop...compared to popping out a few for outrageous prices...just my take on it


----------



## COAST2COAST

...outrageous prices that some of us will pay 4 :biggrin:


----------



## KingSw1$h

I can see where it makes sense that way. But why don't larger companies take notice. From Modelhaus up to Revell? I read on a older thread that they have released a prototype, I guess you would call it, then they trashed the idea. Why don't they ever release em? Sorry, I'm a long time g-body lover.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Yup, seen the pics, dont know why, im sure it wouldve sold too....the pics i seen was the cutty with euro clip


----------



## KingSw1$h

there are pix?? :wow: where can I find em?


----------



## Hydrohype

face108 said:


> You still got this Hydro????


 yea bro. with metal switch extensions.. and about 20+ feet of cable.. the average cable is 16ft. but I cleaned up 2 cables and put them together for this guy.. He said he wanted it extra long so he could pull the box all the way of the car for his son to play with..
so I hooked him up with the box he wanted with front back and 3 wheel.. I was going to gutt his trunk and hook him up from scratch, and now he does not answer his phone, so shit has to go.. It's all boxed up and ready to ship... it will probably cost $7.00 to ship to LA... halla at me if your interested..






I put a color chart in the box for hook up


----------



## COAST2COAST

KingSw1$h said:


> there are pix?? :wow: where can I find em?



Disclaimer: these are not comin out...do not get excited!!!:biggrin:...only posting the pics!!





















To me, if they went this far, they shouldve went ahead and released em!!


----------



## KingSw1$h

COAST2COAST said:


> Disclaimer: these are not comin out...do not get excited!!!:biggrin:...only posting the pics!!
> 
> View attachment 612248
> View attachment 612249
> View attachment 612250
> 
> 
> To me, if they went this far, they shouldve went ahead and released em!!


Yea, they should have. They're beautiful. Lol.


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> Disclaimer: these are not comin out...do not get excited!!!:biggrin:...only posting the pics!!
> 
> View attachment 612248
> View attachment 612249
> View attachment 612250
> 
> 
> To me, if they went this far, they shouldve went ahead and released em!!


Still mad about it. If they HAD released them I woulda bought 2 cases of the Cutty.


----------



## 408models

*Anybody got pics of chevy trucks from 47-54 with hydro cylinders on the front and back leafsprings?? trying to figure out were and how to mount them on my japan one*. :/


----------



## bigdogg323

why is it sum of these fools including the mods like to talk shit or make fun of the model section but yet they want us to build them there rides. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Tonioseven

Shapeways wheels mastered by Eso. A bit smaller that what I wanted but I can work with them.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THAY LOOK GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*'70 Impala convertible resin from Missing Link*

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=71317


----------



## darkside customs

bigdogg323 said:


> why is it sum of these fools including the mods like to talk shit or make fun of the model section but yet they want us to build them there rides. :twak: :buttkick:


What happened?? :dunno:


----------



## wisdonm

*33rd MDA SHOW - Roanoke VA Mar 2, 2013*

http://public.fotki.com/Drgon63/mda-model-and-car-show/mda-show-roanoke-va/?cmd=fs_slideshow


----------



## Hydrohype

I cant keep my mouth shut.. I am supposed to be picking this up and driving it home today around 2:00 p.m.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 615023
> View attachment 615024
> View attachment 615025
> 
> 
> I cant keep my mouth shut.. I am supposed to be picking this up and driving it home today around 2:00 p.m.





Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 615023
> View attachment 615024
> View attachment 615025
> 
> 
> I cant keep my mouth shut.. I am supposed to be picking this up and driving it home today around 2:00 p.m.


that bitch is clean much props!


----------



## Dre1only

DAYUUUUUMMMMM THAT ONE CLEAN ASS 68 HYDRO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> DAYUUUUUMMMMM THAT ONE CLEAN ASS 68 HYDRO :thumbsup::thumbsup:






pina's LRM replica said:


> that bitch is clean much props!


 Thank's family. It's the cleanest Unmolested Rag I have found in cali, that bad news is? the 307 gutless wonder under the hood,
and the single exhaust... At some point I am going to swap that out with a real motor and dual exhaust..


----------



## Dre1only

thats alright its still clean :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

My ass is back to building again... Who the fuck still builds around here? Lets get thangs poppin round here


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 615023
> View attachment 615024
> View attachment 615025
> 
> 
> I cant keep my mouth shut.. I am supposed to be picking this up and driving it home today around 2:00 p.m.


sick come up markie! what was the ticket on that?!


----------



## Dre1only

$8995.00 lexington va.
http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/3552364618.html.

someone might be interested


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

NO RAG'S:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only

go'n to look at a 74 later don't run see if I can get it dirt cheap,private owner,craiglist got a couple $$$$$


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dre1only said:


> $8995.00 lexington va.
> 
> http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/
> 3552364618.html.
> 
> 
> someone might be interested


Buy it Now!! You need that!!! I would if I was in your state!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Do what you can with what you have...


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> sick come up markie! what was the ticket on that?!


 16 rack's... Now I feel like I spent the week with a coked out stripper.. (IM LIKE) did i really blow all the cheese on this bish?









Only a spazz like hydro would pay for the car and drive away without making sure the hide away lights were in working order!
I checked the roof, all the windows the blinkers and the brake lights.. How did I forget the fuckin eye lid's ?

The floor's and the trunk are solid.. the frame looks solid, windows are good and the interior is mouthwash..
the body is a little waivy with 3 flaw's .. the motor leaks oil but is cosmetically pretty clean..
the rear pumper could stand to be re-chromed, first things first, once I pay back my buddy for the 3k he loaned me?
I am going to find me some skirts and match paint as close as I can, and roll like that until I can smooth the body out and put another paint on it. (same color) but with dual antenna's in the back, round mirrors on the door. then I will think about a motor and 3 speed tranny with some ball's... I like the rally's with white walls because of the tame motor, but If I had more HP under my feet? I would want raised white letter tires with the rally's instead..


----------



## Hydrohype

Tonioseven said:


> Do what you can with what you have...


these fools are rollin,,and they deep as a mo fo..


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> $8995.00 lexington va.
> http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/3552364618.html.
> 
> someone might be interested


a 58 yeomen wagon.. I need that motor!


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> 16 rack's... Now I feel like I spent the week with a coked out stripper.. (IM LIKE) did i really blow all the cheese on this bish?
> 
> View attachment 616101
> 
> 
> Only a spazz like hydro would pay for the car and drive away without making sure the hide away lights were in working order!
> I checked the roof, all the windows the blinkers and the brake lights.. How did I forget the fuckin eye lid's ?
> 
> The floor's and the trunk are solid.. the frame looks solid, windows are good and the interior is mouthwash..
> the body is a little waivy with 3 flaw's .. the motor leaks oil but is cosmetically pretty clean..
> the rear pumper could stand to be re-chromed, first things first, once I pay back my buddy for the 3k he loaned me?
> I am going to find me some skirts and match paint as close as I can, and roll like that until I can smooth the body out and put another paint on it. (same color) but with dual antenna's in the back, round mirrors on the door. then I will think about a motor and 3 speed tranny with some ball's... I like the rally's with white walls because of the tame motor, but If I had more HP under my feet? I would want raised white letter tires with the rally's instead..


Big thangz baby,come to those that work for them :thumbsup: @ Lo would be nice yet I got other plans me and my son is look'n at a 74 rag try'n to talk the man into selling it :dunno: not as clean as the 68 but it still looks good interior and top is in alright condition body straight been kept under an awning ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I'd get the trailer and drive and haul that bitch to AZ!


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> Big thangz baby,come to those that work for them :thumbsup: @ Lo would be nice yet I got other plans me and my son is look'n at a 74 rag try'n to talk the man into selling it :dunno: not as clean as the 68 but it still looks good interior and top is in alright condition body straight been kept under an awning ...


I like 74's.. that chrome trim on the side and through the skirt set's it apart from the other 2 years..:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Hydrohype said:


> Thank's family. It's the cleanest Unmolested Rag I have found in cali, that bad news is? the 307 gutless wonder under the hood,
> and the single exhaust... At some point I am going to swap that out with a real motor and dual exhaust..


Congrats dro dippin In a rag ....... What cars do you have left lol?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

Breakin Boyz off ya I see u DRO keep mashin for DA Star's BRO much love


----------



## Tonioseven

:facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## a408nutforu

Tonioseven said:


> Do what you can with what you have...


im lovin that shit.lol reminds me of them old school datsuns n lil honda civics everyone was laying out in the mid 80s.:roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dre1only said:


> $8995.00 lexington va.
> http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/3552364618.html.
> 
> someone might be interested


I was going to buy one of those in 05. $5.500 brand new motor. I never got it....with I did.


----------



## Hydrohype

rollindeep408 said:


> Congrats dro dippin In a rag ....... What cars do you have left lol?


thanks rollin,, the 75 is gone and the caddy is gone,, so I got the 76 and this 68 to keep me company in my old age..

Much love to all my model family,,, to all the club's and solo builders.... It takes a special breed to do what yall do...


----------



## Hydrohype

I dont think this car has a posi rear end?






I would love to see any and all 307 ci success story's ... I have not found much..


----------



## rollindeep408

Hydrohype said:


> I dont think this car has a posi rear end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see any and all 307 ci success story's ... I have not found much..


Take it out and use it for a boat ankor lol


----------



## bigdogg323

:naughty: WHO'S DOWN FOR ANOTHER SHOW OFF?????????????? :naughty:


----------



## Tonioseven

This was cool as hell. Kind of restores some of my faith in the human race.


----------



## sneekyg909

This is Badasss.....












:thumbsup: to the builder...


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty: WHO'S DOWN FOR ANOTHER SHOW OFF?????????????? :naughty:


hmmmm?!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> hmmmm?!


----------



## wisdonm

*Callaway’s 2014 Corvette Stingray Aerowagon*

[h=1]Callaway’s 2014 Corvette Stingray Aerowagon[/h]Just $15,000 plus a Vette.


----------



## Tonioseven

Who says wagons aren't cool?


----------



## Tonioseven

wisdonm said:


> *Callaway’s 2014 Corvette Stingray Aerowagon*
> 
> Just $15,000 plus a Vette.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 619996


...
Looks like a Ferrari FF...


----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


> ...
> Looks like a Ferrari FF...


:thumbsup:wagons are the shit!


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> Who says wagons aren't cool?


I'm all about some wagons!!


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## pina's LRM replica

sneekyg909 said:


> This is Badasss.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: to the builder...


x100 bitch is bad as fuck! Much props to d builder just got me a 68 caprice got sum plans for it


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

A chick owns that patterned out 67 she from gilroy out here bad ass ride


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> A chick owns that patterned out 67 she from gilroy out here bad ass ride


Bad ass for SURE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

FUCK yeah!! I'm gonna be rich!!

_*"Good Day,
I am Major General Ambrose Gilbert of the Presidential Special
Initiative. I am mailing you in respect of the present development
going on here in my country Ghana. I decided to contact you after
much investigation which was carried out by the Bureau of National
Investigation (BNI) and the Ghana Police Service, to make sure our
country is free of these fraudulent activities which is going on here
in Africa and for our country to bear a good name.

The Airport Authority detected that the boxes contains funds on your name
and email that has been tempered on, were been smuggled into the country
by foreign Personnel who were on transit from London. These men were
trying to enter the country with the trunk boxes, when the airport
authority detected that these boxes contains some huge amount of United
State Dollars. After much investigation we found out that these men were
among those spoiling the good name of Africa.

They opened up to us that, they actually work with a Banking Financial
Organization before their dismissal and used the opportunity to perpetuate
their crimes, they told us that the funds inside the boxes was be
transferred to you, but now they planned to turn back on you and decided
to take the money all to themselves out of the country. We later found out
on the investigation that was carried out, these men are truly members of
a well established organization to act on their criminal activities.

As I write you this mail now, the three men that were caught are now in
the custody of the Ghana Police Service over here in our country Ghana,
while we are trying to track the others left, because they have proved to
us that they belong to one organization. That is why we have to reach you
by your mail address and name that was tagged to the boxes, so we can make
the arrangement on delivery of the recovered boxes by a United Nation
Diplomatic Personnel.

Your response will be very much appreciated as soon as you have received
this email.

Please in your reply include your
Full Names
Address
Direct phone number.
Scan copy of any passport or id card.
Sex/Age
Occupation.
PLEASE REPLY TO:*__*[email protected]*__*
As this information will be required, by the authorities in Ghana to draft
the new change of ownership in your name as the rightful owner of the
funds in our custody and also to verify the information given to us
because the documentations covering the boxes have been tampered on.
Attached is my working id card,
Regards,
Major General Ambrose Gilbert."

*_:facepalm::buttkick:


----------



## sneekyg909

:facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven

Kid should be whooped.


----------



## wisdonm

That T/A is way better looking than the hideous Camero.


----------



## darkside customs

Thought this was pretty cool to see....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## wisdonm

*GM Riv prototypes*

_*Photo *__*of the one-and-only '63 Riviera 'vert.

*_















_*A detail shots of this Bill Mitchell style *__*masterpiece, thanks to the GM Heritage Center.

*_














[HR][/HR] Bill Mitchell was also the first person to chop a Buick Riviera with his 1963 Silver Arrow show car.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Well I'm done with Fb for a while I'm gonna be back more on this side.Fuck fb..


----------



## hocknberry

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Well I'm done with Fb for a while I'm gonna be back more on this side.Fuck fb..


what happened?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Just got tired of non building social bs.I see theirs more drama their then here and I dont have to worry about fucktards taking something out of context.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

The dog is providing the present...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, I got random shit. :yes:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

Crazy but another good reason to stay off of certain sites when you're on Facebook...


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> _*Photo *__*of the one-and-only '63 Riviera 'vert.
> 
> *_
> View attachment 624150
> 
> 
> View attachment 624151
> 
> _*A detail shots of this Bill Mitchell style *__*masterpiece, thanks to the GM Heritage Center.
> 
> *_
> View attachment 624153
> 
> 
> View attachment 624154


These r the pics im using to do my 65 rivi vert hopefully it'll look like this wen its done


----------



## Dre1only

Bigg RC Jet


----------



## Dre1only

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Well I'm done with Fb for a while I'm gonna be back more on this side.Fuck fb..


mmmmhhh ?



hocknberry said:


> what happened?!


 yeah what happened ?



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just got tired of non building social bs.I see theirs more drama their then here and I dont have to worry about fucktards taking something out of context.


 Drama Book I hate to say I told you so but I told you, Welcome Back Lorenzo :wave: Home is where the heart is ...


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Yeah, I got random shit. :yes:


  :fool2::fool2::fool2: :sprint: uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 408models

Tonioseven said:


> Yeah, I got random shit. :yes:


damn, were they play this at???


----------



## Tonioseven

408models said:


> damn, were they play this at???


*I know, right?! I'd be all in for season tickets!!* :fool2::nicoderm::boink:


----------



## Dre1only

Carbon Fiber ??? :dunno:





some of yall might wanna try this ?


----------



## Dre1only

This Bitch is Sweet :worship: got an Ideal for mines now ..........


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## hocknberry

Tonioseven said:


>


hell yes!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Some patterns I layed on this caddy.


----------



## ART2ROLL

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...lbums/vv277/art2roll/CAM00620_zps4ded24fd.mp4


----------



## wisdonm

Very impressive. I just got a '73 Eldo glue bomb to practice on. I wasn't sure if I should leave the padded top or not. Thanks for posting.


----------



## OldSchoolVato

ART2ROLL said:


> Some patterns I layed on this caddy.


that's some paint,


----------



## darkside customs

:fool2::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

lol lol


----------



## darkside customs

Lownslow302 said:


>


Welcome back Francis!


----------



## Lownslow302

darkside customs said:


> Welcome back Francis!


wouldnt call it a come back, just keeping an eye on vested interests.

good news is the hinges are already on their way


----------



## ART2ROLL

Lownslow302 said:


> wouldnt call it a come back, just keeping an eye on vested interests.
> 
> good news is the hinges are already on their way


dam i completely forgot i was gonna order some
My model funds are low for now too. Smh. Hope they stay available for a while


----------



## wisdonm

¿Cuánto?


----------



## Lownslow302

ART2ROLL said:


> dam i completely forgot i was gonna order some
> My model funds are low for now too. Smh. Hope they stay available for a while


youre good theyre not out yet, you will be lol i got the thread lacing hubs coming in dayton,tru spoke and tru ray hubs with rings.


wisdonm said:


> ¿Cuánto?


Summer sooner if they pass testing


----------



## Bogyoke

again, nice designs


----------



## Lownslow302

Thanks, the hinges came today and passed
Hinge game has changed


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

:fool2::fool2::boink:


----------



## Tonioseven

Big 'uns:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Lownslow302 said:


>


:wow:!!damn those r nice!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :finger::finger::finger::finger: :wave: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> :wow:!!damn those r nice!!


thanks


----------



## Lownslow302

I can, but i wont.


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## ART2ROLL

Lownslow302 said:


> I can, but i wont.


Looks real good bro.


----------



## Lownslow302

ART2ROLL said:


> Looks real good bro.


cats on FB already buying them


----------



## ART2ROLL

Belive that. I wouldnt mind one set for a build. Keep every setup looking different.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Um....... no :barf::barf::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:nicoderm:NOW DAT'S A FAN........LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## machio

I see U Markie,very clean!


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 630406
> View attachment 630407


 Throws some D'z on it Black :yes:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> I see U Markie,very clean!


X2 fam bitch looks verry clean!


----------



## Tonioseven

Close but no cigar...


----------



## Hydrohype

machio said:


> I see U Markie,very clean!





pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 fam bitch looks verry clean!


:thumbsup: THANKS YALL! 




Dre1only said:


> Throws some D'z on it Black :yes:


 NO D'Z for a while Dre. I hope to be able to run some skirts and put some loud music in it for the summer?
then i am going to roll with it O.G. while I slowly replace most of the old bushing's, shock's ect.. 

then sometime next year I will shoot for a motor and transmission swap, then body work and re-paint the same color,
then (2015) i will aim for rims, hydro's and chrome suspension... But


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup: THANKS YALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO D'Z for a while Dre. I hope to be able to run some skirts and put some loud music in it for the summer?
> then i am going to roll with it O.G. while I slowly replace most of the old bushing's, shock's ect..
> 
> then sometime next year I will shoot for a motor and transmission swap, then body work and re-paint the same color,
> then (2015) i will aim for rims, hydro's and chrome suspension... But


*theirs always a but at the end mmmmmmhh ??? lol ...:facepalm:*


----------



## Dre1only

*BUT ???????????????????????







*


----------



## rollindeep408

Anyone down for a 54 and below any style ride bomb build off just for fun challenge is to finish something who down.


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> Anyone down for a 54 and below any style ride bomb build off just for fun challenge is to finish something who down.


Let's do it; I got a '50 Ford convertible. Nothin' overcomplicated, just a good, challenge. Maybe we can finish this one before the big spiders show up! Lmao!!:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Let's do it; I got a '50 Ford convertible. Nothin' overcomplicated, just a good, challenge. Maybe we can finish this one before the big spiders show up! Lmao!!:roflmao::roflmao:


Exactly nothing crazy no long ass timeline and nooooooooooo fuckin spiders hahaha


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> Exactly nothing crazy no long ass timeline and nooooooooooo fuckin spiders hahaha



Cool; i gotta go straight from this job to the other one but I'll post up what I got between now and this time tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

rollindeep408 said:


> Anyone down for a 54 and below any style ride bomb build off just for fun challenge is to finish something who down.


I have a 51 fleetline i'm about to start, i'll be up for it man!!. It may have a few body mods by the time i finish with it though, you gonna start a thread for it ??


----------



## rollindeep408

Deecee said:


> I have a 51 fleetline i'm about to start, i'll be up for it man!!. It may have a few body mods by the time i finish with it though, you gonna start a thread for it ??


Yes I got a 51 coupe I'm gonna build now the big ? How long of a build should we make if we make it long people loose interest. My self included


----------



## rollindeep408

Think we should keep it simple


----------



## Tonioseven

After tonight, I'm off for a few days so hopefully I can get a bit done to it. :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> After tonight, I'm off for a few days so hopefully I can get a bit done to it. :dunno:


Bad ass lets do this just need a deadline date ? ......


----------



## Dre1only

WATCH THIS MUTHA FUCCA START THIS & HIS BACK UP FINISH IT FOR HIM HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH .......................


----------



## Tonioseven

:facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

:facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

It didnt come out too bad for a piece that was drawn with very little referrence


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only

Tonioseven said:


>


good ol Mother Goose still vet'n it in :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## ART2ROLL

Just a preview of a car I just did.


----------



## Hydrohype

ART2ROLL said:


> Just a preview of a car I just did.


THATS BAD ASS!


----------



## Hydrohype

yOUR GOING TO PISS YOUR PANT'S.. (IF YOU DONT LAUGH AT THIS?) YOUR ALREADY DEAD!


----------



## Dre1only

ART2ROLL said:


> Just a preview of a car I just did.


Got dayumm Art that is one impressive piece of Art work yep you did that uffin:


----------



## brantstevens

Does anyone have a spare chev c1500 cab they would like to part with or sell? I need one for my dually to make it a 4 door.


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

Grammaw can get it...


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## BigMoneyTexas

HAND ON MY MAN :fool2:


----------



## OldSchoolVato

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 638033
> View attachment 638034
> View attachment 638035
> View attachment 638036


ay


----------



## halfasskustoms

Got my kids in a lambo......This was a great day.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Heres me driving a Ferrari 430


----------



## Tonioseven

Cool as hell!! How was it to drive?


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/jo19cacode2d2.html











$28 plus $9 shipping.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> Cool as hell!! How was it to drive?


So fuckin kool......The last lap I did 1.2 mile lap in about 50 sec. The st8 away was only 1177 ft so the car only got up to 120MPH. Not to fast but its how fast I got up to that speed......In 4 sec I got to 120........That bitch was fast.


----------



## Tonioseven

halfasskustoms said:


> So fuckin kool......The last lap I did 1.2 mile lap in about 50 sec. The st8 away was only 1177 ft so the car only got up to 120MPH. Not to fast but its how fast I got up to that speed......In 4 sec I got to 120........That bitch was fast.


Hell yeah!! :thumbsup: Unless I hit the lottery, I don't see that happening for me but I'm glad you got the chance.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks man.


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## halfasskustoms

I dont like that 58. Missed up a great wagon to make that.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Dre1only

SCANDALOUS


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## wisdonm

Saw this caddy tonight.


----------



## Tonioseven

I have the resin kit and wheels to build this; minus the louvered hood.


----------



## wisdonm

These should do it for you.

http://www.archertransfers.com/AR88075.html


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> I have the resin kit and wheels to build this; minus the louvered hood.


Can i have it  lol...... :rofl:


----------



## Tonioseven

I think I'll keep it Frank. Lol


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> View attachment 644868


FB!  :tears:


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> I think I'll keep it Frank. Lol


 fine be like that :rofl: lol.......


----------



## Hydrohype

halfasskustoms said:


> Heres me driving a Ferrari 430


cool as video! 

MAN DRE, i would eat them damm girls so much? the coroner would have to pump my stomach with a shop vac!

Much love to all you fools hear, it hurts to sneak back and see all the bad ass building thats been going on..

Big Dogg I like the 57. and Eso that digital printed bumper kit shit is nice as fuck.. Tonio you already know you da Man!

JACKWAGONS... and Im still digging the shit out of my avatar! lol


----------



## sneekyg909

bigdogg323 said:


> FB!  :tears:


:facepalm:


----------



## ART2ROLL

I still here but havent been building to much.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven

Nail polish tutorial.


----------



## sneekyg909

:h5:Great tutorial Tonio...
Gonna have to send my wife pick me up some nice colors...


----------



## customcoupe68

Tonioseven said:


>


overheating shouldnt be a problem! cool video


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

nice tutorial tonio, thats a nice choice of color on that 55. i love nail polishes, as they are cheaper than buying the expensive stuff. i go to the ma' & pa' discount stores, which i usually get them for a buck a piece what kind of compressor is that you got? i just did a mod on mine to silence it significantly.


----------



## Tonioseven

Thanks man, it's a Campbell-Hausfeld 100-psi unit with a 2-gallon tank. I buy the cheap stuff when I can find it. The little Honda below was painted with Sally Hansen polish that I paid a quarter for.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

a quarter?! dam! talk about a deal! yeah, i usually buy that brand. shits funny cus people be looking at me funny when i get to the register with a bunch of nail polishes, lol.


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, sometimes it bothers me when they look but then I be like _*"DAFUQ U LOOKIN' AT?!"*_ then they look away real quick. I'll explain it to some people and they think it's cool because they never thought of that.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

lol. i explained myself to a couple of peeps and they thought the same.


----------



## hocknberry

jojo in VV said:


> nice tutorial tonio, thats a nice choice of color on that 55. i love nail polishes, as they are cheaper than buying the expensive stuff. i go to the ma' & pa' discount stores, which i usually get them for a buck a piece what kind of compressor is that you got? i just did a mod on mine to silence it significantly.
> View attachment 646852
> View attachment 646853


whats the oil filter on the comp. for!?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey so is that compressor loud when running? i took the oem filter and casing and replaced it with an oil filter. in case your wondering, i only had to buy the filter and the fitting. the oil filter is 1/2 opening and the opening for the filter was 3/8. buy a cheap oil filter at auto parts store, go to hardware store (in my case home depot) and get a 1/2 to 3/8 flared fitting. but then again, i dont know it yours is loud, mines was.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

@ hocnberry, it suppresses the sound for the compressor, i would say about a 60% reduction in noise.


----------



## Tonioseven

Mine is too loud when it's running. I rarely paint at night so as not to awaken anybody in the house. I need to see how you did that so I can try it on mine.


----------



## hocknberry

jojo in VV said:


> hey so is that compressor loud when running? i took the oem filter and casing and replaced it with an oil filter. in case your wondering, i only had to buy the filter and the fitting. the oil filter is 1/2 opening and the opening for the filter was 3/8. buy a cheap oil filter at auto parts store, go to hardware store (in my case home depot) and get a 1/2 to 3/8 flared fitting. but then again, i dont know it yours is loud, mines was.


i might have to try this one out! good info bro!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

no problem bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

Great tut tonio.....55 is gonna b bad ass!!


----------



## rollindeep408

I like my iwata compressor it purs like a kitten lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Bangin'.


----------



## rollindeep408

Tonioseven said:


> Bangin'.



Nice t bird


----------



## customcoupe68

the very first Camaro TV ad. 1967

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAiOt08dgcg


----------



## customcoupe68

2014 chevrolet impala commercial... has a vintage feel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bRSJ-dtN6g


----------



## Tonioseven

:facepalm:


----------



## 408models

SO I GOT THIS BLAZER FROM A FREIND, WASN'T SURE IF I WAS GOIN TO BUILD IT, BUT I'VE SEEN THEM GO ON EBAY FOR UP TO $60 OPEN BOX. 

IS THERE ANY INTEREST IN IT? THESE PICS R FROM THE NET, I'LL GET SOME FROM THE ONE I HAVE WHEN I GET HOME TONIGHT. THE ONE I HAVE IS AN OPEN KIT AND ALL PARTS TREES AND KIT IS IN RED MOLD. LOOKS ALL COMPLETE AND GOOD. LMK IF NOT I MIGHT POST ON EBAY.


----------



## bigdogg323

NEED THE BODY TO THIS PM ME IF U HAVE ONE TKS :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfP7qK0khuQ


----------



## Lownslow302

in case you havent been following whats going on FB


----------



## Project59

So are you making these wheels?


----------



## Lownslow302

Project59 said:


> So are you making these wheels?


through a third party, dont really promote them here as much as i do FB since i can appeal to more than one build group.


----------



## Lownslow302

I heard Eazy E was gonna be Hologramed for a concert with Bone thugs everything right down to him dying of aids.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


>


:machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Tonioseven

Legendary ststus...



























































You have to see them in person; pictures do them NO justice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

^^ :h5:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

mr. seeds creations. :nicoderm: ^


----------



## sneekyg909

:werd:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


>


i was just looking at the night before. clean ass nova.


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## wisdonm

Set aside the rest of the day...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/806433...tp://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594581005075/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wisdonm said:


> Set aside the rest of the day...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594581005075/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


good shit right there


----------



## Tonioseven

Definitely!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

got a question for all you builders: do any of you blaze and if so, have you done it while building a kit? it can be anything related to building, like airbrushing, laying tape, scratch building - anything.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Hell yea, thats how u get the imagination flowing:420:. But i gotta stick to synthetics bcause of the job:thumbsdown:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

COAST2COAST said:


> Hell yea, thats how u get the imagination flowing:420:. But i gotta stick to synthetics bcause of the job:thumbsdown:


:burn: that sucks huevos


----------



## Tonioseven

Ain't blazed in years. I gets my DRANK on though!!


----------



## wisdonm

Saw these two tonight.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: sick pics tony :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

gawdayumm toni! thanks for that dose of inspiration homie , pics look sick! :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

I'm on vacation in Tennesee and it's raining. Would someone post a link to the LIL fb page that I don't have to log in to see? TIA


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Raise Up

Tonioseven said:


>


To bad the movie studios never cast anybody this sexy.


----------



## Tonioseven

Coming soon from Galaxie Limited...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> Coming soon from Galaxie Limited...


nice, how much?


----------



## Tonioseven

Not sure yet but I see another bomba in the works :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Coming soon from Galaxie Limited...


:shocked: wur did u get this from mister  lol....


----------



## Tonioseven

_*~~~I'll~never~~tell!!~~~~ :rofl: so check out this cool Audi video








*_


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> _*~~~I'll~never~~tell!!~~~~ :rofl: so check out this cool Audi video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_




:facepalm: u sir r a teaze :twak:  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


> Coming soon from Galaxie Limited...


I knew about this one but almost forgot about it...can't wait... You guys can build a lowrider with this, I'll be doing a kustom sled fo sho!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

HAPPY SUNDAY Y'ALL.


----------



## sneekyg909

Its a Hot Monday...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sneekyg909 said:


> Its a Hot Monday...


that look goooood!


----------



## wisdonm

Let's try this again. Would someone post a link to the LIL models fb page? TIA


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> View attachment 666005
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try this again. Would someone post a link to the LIL models fb page? TIA


:nono: cant homie since its a closed groups u cant see anything :tears:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Raise Up

jojo in VV said:


>


I spy with my eye a nice looking '65 Riviera.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Raise Up said:


> I spy with my eye a nice looking '65 Riviera.


lol thats the only car i noticed too,cuz its slamed to the ground:cheesy:uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

sneekyg909 said:


> Its a Hot Monday...


Holy shit I need gonna have to find this :0


----------



## halfasskustoms

There are currently 46 users browsing this forum. (3 members & 43 guests)

halfasskustoms 
leadfoot5 
wisdonm


----------



## Lownslow302

halfasskustoms said:


> There are currently 46 users browsing this forum. (3 members & 43 guests)
> 
> halfasskustoms
> leadfoot5
> wisdonm


Im still sending people here through youtube ill be redirecting them somewhere else soon.


----------



## bigdogg323

[h=5]:wow: THURS ALOT OF NINJAS AROUND HERE  :twak:[/h]
There are currently 130 users browsing this forum. (3 members & 127 guests)

bigdogg323 
Auto Mob 
pina's LRM replica


----------



## halfasskustoms

[h=5]* NINJAS Really.*

Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 113 users browsing this forum. (3 members & 110 guests)

halfasskustoms 
King Of Rimz 
tyhodge07


----------



## darkside customs

I got this at Hobbytown for a buck...


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> I got this at Hobbytown for a buck...



What is it :dunno:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Looks like a 4dr 72 chevy cab


----------



## COAST2COAST

Gotta love those come ups!!!

I picked up a 67 chevelle from michaels for $6.50 this past weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

72 Chevy is the. Correct answer


----------



## gseeds

Man that would make a great race car hauler !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

gseeds said:


> Man that would make a great race car hauler !!!


:yes:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

gseeds said:


> Man that would make a great race car hauler !!!


a slammed dually  FTR


----------



## noanoaenterprise

darkside customs said:


> 72 Chevy is the. Correct answer


I knew I was right...I know my years........lol.......actually it was a lucky guess, but seemlike a 72


----------



## darkside customs

I I can get a fleet side, I'm gonna do it with the long bed... Slammed


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


>


lololol, that is classic!!! fiero rims ftw :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


>


this is nice also btw toni


----------



## Tonioseven

There's a GTI with the Monte Carlo SS rims on it too.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


> There's a GTI with the Monte Carlo SS rims on it too.


pics please


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


>


Givin me some ideas...


----------



## Bogyoke

*Bat-Pod stance*

Just messin round with the Bat-Pod stance selections . . . 









HIGH









LOW









Prototype 1/1


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

Tonioseven said:


>


im a sucker for eye candy :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:uffin:uffin:uffin::scrutinize::scrutinize::420::420::420::h5::yes:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Dre1only




----------



## wisdonm

Saw these at the shine & show tonight.


----------



## darkside customs

Linc said:


> i work for lordco auto parts in port kells b.c. look it up retard!!
> better yet, give me a call right now if youd like!! area code 604-513-2288
> if i dont pick up, ask for linc! :biggrin:
> i am at work as we speak! my job is to search the net for parts for people and sell parts to those who come in!
> after hours from here, i work in a custom shop, building real cars, getting caddies to lay frame with no problems at all! no need for us to give up and move to 4x4s!
> 
> to complex for your numb skull to figure out!





darkside customs said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: I probably shouldnt have done that.... hopefully my bill wont be too high...





Linc said:


> hahaha! you had me thinking it was him though!!
> 
> ya man! i am in canada!! so your bill will be higher than normal now! :biggrin:


Oh man, ill never forget that one... 
Linc, i still lmao to this day on pretending to be hearse


----------



## Lownslow302

Because Lowriders forgot the term Lowrider.


----------



## Linc

darkside customs said:


> Oh man, ill never forget that one...
> Linc, i still lmao to this day on pretending to be hearse


:biggrin:


----------



## chevyman1962

Tonioseven said:


>


this 62 looks like a car from the San Fernando Valley from the early 90's that belonged to TOPFAN


----------



## 408models

GOIN ON EBAY RIGHT NOW FOR OVER $3BILLS  NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE


----------



## hocknberry

408models said:


> GOIN ON EBAY RIGHT NOW FOR OVER $3BILLS  NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE


it keeps gettin re-posted......i've watched that one for awhile now.....if its the same person anyway? its cool, but AMT....so its the 1 piece undies and the wagon has been repopped.....would be a cool piece on the shelf though....im good at not touching kits!! LOL


----------



## wisdonm

*65th Bonneville Speed Weeks starts Sat. Listen to it live, here.*

Saturday is the start of the 65th Speed Weeks at Bonneville. You can listen to it live, here.

http://www.scta-bni.org/Bonneville/SpeedWeek2013/LiveStream.html

I recently finished my K/SG streamliner.


----------



## wisdonm

La bomba. '38 Roller riding on 20s and powered by a Ford V-10.


----------



## Tonioseven

Spider from my job; yeah, that's one of his eyes. He was THAT big.


----------



## wisdonm

Went to what is considered the largest Irish featival in the US tonight. One of the bands that we saw was from Ireland and featured three bagpipers. To my amazement and delight they played Lowrider. It was fantastic.


----------



## LUXMAN

Anybody got info on the nnl show in smyrna ga coming up?


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## Lownslow302

going hard because i wanna get some damn building time in.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

LUXMAN said:


> Anybody got info on the nnl show in smyrna ga coming up?



*NNL Style Model Car Show & Swap Meet​*November 9, 2013 • 10:00am - 4:00pm • Smyrna Community Center • Smyrna Georgia​*www.acme-ipms.com​*_*• The NNL is a non-judged event organized to promote fellowship among model builders. However, awards will be presented for Best in Show,**Best Junior, etc.**• Model car categories include: replica stock, custom, tuners, street rods, various competition classes and others.**• The host hotel is a new, fully-renovated location right off I-75 and Windy Hill Road. Comfort Suites at**2221 Corporate Plaza Parkway S, Smyrna, GA 30080. Direct front desk phone (770) 541-1499 /**Fax (678) 802-0549. For special room rate, mention the Group Code “ACME”. A hospitality suite**will be open to show attendees both Friday and Saturday evenings.**• 6’ vendor tables are $25 each.**• A “Make It-Take It” event is scheduled for children 12 and under to learn modeling skills.**A FREE kit is provided (one per child per paid admission).**• We will offer an “Early Bird” admission pass at $20 each.**This will include entry to the contest.**• Entry Fee: $8.00 to enter models into the show (unlimited).*​*• General admission is $3.00. Children under 12 free with paid adult.*
_

_Vendor info:​_ACMEP.O. Box 4288Alpharetta, GA 30023-4288​www.acme-ipms.com​[email protected]com


----------



## Lownslow302

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:


I got slept on here, but cats on FB knew the deal only one other cat selling outside of FB.


----------



## bugs-one

Those rims are bad ass. What are they made of?


----------



## Lownslow302

bugs-one said:


> Those rims are bad ass. What are they made of?


3d printing resin, some wheels are on the way in regular resin but all the OG shit wont be coming back.


----------



## bigdogg323

Dammmmmn


----------



## darkside customs

Im gonna get this off my chest.. If you think this could be about you, then it probably is... Those that know me and are my friends know who I'm talkin bout..... Comment on it, speak on it, talk shit on it, I don't really give a fuck anymore.... I've had enough already and just really annoyed....
My club may not be the best club out there or the biggest, but we bust our butts and take pride in our work. Alot of us don't build much anymore due to family or work or health... There are a few of us who just work on project after project and don't ever finish anything.... Most of us stick with Facebook because its less drama and more active over there.... We don't ever disrespect or talk shift about other clubs, we just do our thang.... But I've noticed for the past year a couple of members of another club tryin to recruit members of my club into their club and in the process, making my club look like a big fucking joke... You have your members, and there are plenty of builders who aren't in a club you can go after .... I take it as a slap in the face when you do that.... You never see members of my club trying to do that bullshit... 

As far as Im concerned, the ones who wanna be fake friends to my face but shit talk behind my back and pull a bitch move like this can just kiss my ass and just bounce out my life because I don't need people like that in my life... Those folks know who they are... Because I know how they roll.... Worry about yourself and your own club instead of trolling around with the bs...


----------



## Lownslow302

was bored working on a project and this shit was born 1:68 scale


----------



## LUXMAN

Lownslow302 said:


> going hard because i wanna get some damn building time in.


Sick wheels will these be for sale? Also like the dually wheels how much are those??!


----------



## Lownslow302

LUXMAN said:


> Sick wheels will these be for sale? Also like the dually wheels how much are those??!


eventually but not as sets. Everything im dropping as resin masters in 2 sizes which can be used as one offs average cost is 75$


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## bugs-one

Oh Hell No...


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## dig_derange

Quick Public Service Announcement... PERSONALIZED Photoetch PLAQUES: alright fellas, here's the link to pre-order your personalized plaques. I don't plan on offering this again. Just trying to fulfill some needs. I've got some templates ready to go so it can be easy & w/ no setup fees. $20 per dozen. get in before the Friday the 13th... http://www.detailjunkees.com/collections/special-order-club-plaques/products/down-2-scale-plaques


----------



## bugs-one

Corvette on switches.


----------



## Lownslow302

bringing that old school back


----------



## Lownslow302

still working on the old schools im up to 5 sets now working on one more set then im going to develop the tire.


----------



## bigdogg323

DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO POST VIDEOS FROM PHOTOBUCKET?? :dunno:


----------



## wisdonm

Try putting (video] on either side of your link [/video]

Use all square brackets. I had to use a ( on the first one, other wise you would not be able to see it,


----------



## Lownslow302

theyre ready to pour just waiting for the weather to break


----------



## Hydrohype

very glad to be swapping out the 307 for a cam'd 400 with a 4 bbl!

still going to be a joke because of the 2 speed powerglide. but one day I will shoot for a 350 or 400 transmission. (maybe 700r) and then a ford 9 inch posi rear end.


----------



## leo

Anyone know were I can get the 73 caprice style front filler panel / headlights to put on my 76 caprice?

I like the square headlight front end better,
but Im thinking about doing a replica and I would need the different front end


----------



## leo

came along way from siting on the shelf all dusty


----------



## leo




----------



## bugs-one

Nice line up.


----------



## leo

thx,:h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms

leo said:


>


Nice line up. They look clean.


----------



## Tonioseven

Lownslow302 said:


> theyre ready to pour just waiting for the weather to break


I'm gonna need a set of these.


----------



## ejm2002

Can anyone tell me where to buy *Radiator Hose* for 1/24-25? I think it's over priced in the web. Is there a Black wire i can buy that's the same diameter as radiator hose and just pull out inside wire and use the outside as hose ?


----------



## wisdonm

Leave the wire in. The hose will hold it's shape that way. Leave stubs of bare wire on the ends to insert into holes that you should drill in the radiator and engine.


----------



## ejm2002

wisdonm said:


> Leave the wire in. The hose will hold it's shape that way. Leave stubs of bare wire on the ends to insert into holes that you should drill in the radiator and engine.


THANKS BRO.


----------



## wisdonm

Disaster struck today when I poured the first half of a new mold. Shit is hitting the fan and the mold is leaking. Can't tell how bad it will be since it won't set for many hours. Just get to sit and watch money seep under the mold.


----------



## hocknberry

wisdonm said:


> Disaster struck today when I poured the first half of a new mold. Shit is hitting the fan and the mold is leaking. Can't tell how bad it will be since it won't set for many hours. Just get to sit and watch money seep under the mold.
> 
> View attachment 786842


next time line the outside of the mold box with clay on the bottom....smooth it in like its caulking......works for me anyway


----------



## wisdonm

That's the problem. Somewhere a seal didn't hold. Luckily it wasn't a major disaster, just used more silicone than was planned.


----------



## tyhodge07

Anyone looking for some cheap and clean pinstriping tape. This stuff my girl uses for finger nail art is super thin and works damn good. Its got the adhesive ans you clear coat over it to keep it on. Try it out. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A7...YKEPPQY512V3ZAA&pf_rd_s=center-6&pf_rd_t=1201


----------



## wisdonm

How wide is it? Are they all the same width?


----------



## tyhodge07

Probably around the thickness of a dime to a penny. Around there. Their pretty thin if you think about how small a girl's finger nail is.


----------



## 408models

Looking for 59 El Camino custom chrome bumper pieces. They are the chrome bumper edges that come with the eclo as a custom option!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

408models said:


> Looking for 59 El Camino custom chrome bumper pieces. They are the chrome bumper edges that come with the eclo as a custom option!!


Pmd


----------



## wisdonm

Saw this at a trak day today.


----------



## 408models

:shocked:

eBay item number: 

370927557009

321233699969

321233700603


some other nice bulk items too.


----------



## Siim123

God damn, its been more than two years since I last built something(last years summer i tried something but didnt work out). Just found my stash and saw what i still have work in progress, having an urge to continue one of my wip 64 lowrider project and 71 cutlass muscle project but its hard to get back in business after all this time. I have tools and i have paints but i dont have any idea where should i start.










Oh and Hi guys, came here to say hi  Just checking through some threads here, still some killer works here


----------



## wisdonm

From what I see, you also have talent. I'd say jump back on that horse.


----------



## bugs-one

That looks bad as a mofo, Siim.


----------



## Siim123

Thanks guys

Yea I used to build some stuff, some of you guys might remember me


----------



## hocknberry

SIIM!! welcome back...90% of LIL builders are on facebook now...LIL is a grave yard now unfortunatly! see you there?!


----------



## Siim123

Nah i dont like posting my stuff on facebook, im kinda used to forum where i can always find my thread easily  I need to figure out if i can make a comeback at model car building


----------



## bugs-one

You should definitely come back, bro. There's a few of us that are still only on LIL. The others will be back eventually.


----------



## darkside customs

I'm still around... Just don't post much anymore here...but, I'm gonna start posting again


----------



## Dre1only

Bring it back Siim's, yeah this shit is a grave yard, yall got me back into buying plastic, I fucc with fb but it aint like layitlow :nosad: we need to bring it back to thread check'n ...


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> I'm still around... Just don't post much anymore here...but, I'm gonna start posting again


liar :twak::roflmao::roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Dre1only said:


> Bring it back Siim's, yeah this shit is a grave yard, yall got me back into buying plastic, I fucc with fb but it aint like layitlow :nosad: we need to bring it back to thread check'n ...


X2.


----------



## bichito

:guns:


408models said:


>


viva Mexico cabrones!!


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bogyoke

70monte805 said:


> im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*











http://media.parentsociety.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/whining-boy.jpg


----------



## a408nutforu

big pimp.your the dudes pimp ?:facepalm:


----------



## 70monte805

The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".

The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.

Motherfuckers wanna talk shit on 4door cars from that 50s,60s, salvaged from the junkyard yet are driving some piece of shit rusted out 2 door they bought at a police auction.

Real Lowriders don't give 2 fucks about anyone else's opinion. If we did we'd never have the fucking culture in the first place, You think they didn't get shit from the Hotrodders? It's what we do it's who we are and it's fucking pussies to afraid to do there own thing that ruin it.

"Oh I'd wanted to be a lowrider, after I saw Dr. Dre in "Let Me Ride" but someone said it's all about 30s now and Donks, so I'll order a set of those, I don't wanna do what I want because of what others might think."


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".
> 
> The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.
> 
> Motherfuckers wanna talk shit on 4door cars from that 50s,60s, salvaged from the junkyard yet are driving some piece of shit rusted out 2 door they bought at a police auction.
> 
> Real Lowriders don't give 2 fucks about anyone else's opinion. If we did we'd never have the fucking culture in the first place, You think they didn't get shit from the Hotrodders? It's what we do it's who we are and it's fucking pussies to afraid to do there own thing that ruin it.
> 
> "Oh I'd wanted to be a lowrider, after I saw Dr. Dre in "Let Me Ride" but someone said it's all about 30s now and Donks, so I'll order a set of those, I don't wanna do what I want because of what others might think."


hey dorothy u lost bruh post sum pics of yo lady nekked :naughty: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805

bigdogg323 said:


> hey dorothy u lost bruh post sum pics of yo lady nekked :naughty: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 Owned you ******. You talked shit to me for a loooong time, then drove all the way from Houston at the mention of free shot glasses, and then I put your ass to work. OWNED!!! And darkside customs was right...


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> Owned you ******. You talked shit to me for a loooong time, then drove all the way from Houston at the mention of free shot glasses, and then I put your ass to work. OWNED!!! And darkside customs was right...


post sum nekked pics of yo lady homie :biggrin:


----------



## 70monte805

Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805

trying to do damage control thinking he's going to be able to clean this up by claiming "it's offtopic"

I am going to give you some advice, take it or leave it. You should not mention the club again after reading this post, nor should you try to be witty regarding this club.

If you seriously want in, earn your spot through your actions and builds.

All the best.

/story


----------



## 70monte805

trying to do damage control thinking he's going to be able to clean this up by claiming "it's offtopic"

I am going to give you some advice, take it or leave it. You should not mention the club again after reading this post, nor should you try to be witty regarding this club.

If you seriously want in, earn your spot through your actions and builds.

All the best.

/story


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> trying to do damage control thinking he's going to be able to clean this up by claiming "it's offtopic"
> 
> I am going to give you some advice, take it or leave it. You should not mention the club again after reading this post, nor should you try to be witty regarding this club.
> 
> If you seriously want in, earn your spot through your actions and builds.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> /story












is this yo lady or u dorothy hahahahahaha


----------



## 70monte805

im quite the opposite u see im a real muthafucca i grew up on section 8 welfare all that shit i lived in bad areas all my life up until we bought our new house back in 2008. im not glorifying anything but i was always a trouble maker growing up and wen i turned 14 joined a gang and nevr looked back. im now 35 yrs old and currently still in the gang but i aint gotta do no dirt no more (unless i feel like it) cus i earned my stripes i let the BGs handle shit now. so u fools can say wat u want think wat u want dont bother me not one bit.


----------



## bigdogg323

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805

Simply put, you can't expect to just be handed the world. You need to put in work, put forth an effort and reap the rewards and benefits of said hard work and dedication.

Life's a risk carnal! take one


----------



## bigdogg323

hno:hno:hno: hno:


----------



## 70monte805

wow your really lost in the fucking head. now this is just sad that all the guys on here been dealing with a nut like your granny ass. your talking about levels are you kidding me ? wait wait i forgot your a old ass lady so your fuckers be forgetting shit. ok let me help you out cuz i do have a heart for you old ppl. you came in here trying to get the eyes on you by posting stupid shit. now i seen you and seen what you were doing but i did not say shit cuz i said hey bum bitches gotta do what ever it takes to get noticed so i let you have the floor. but once you start running your month about someone making a joke about falling in love now that end showing me your just a hating ass old lady that acts like a fucking kid. and im right look at your starting shit and now you wanna say you dont argue shut the fuck up pussy ass bitch. and do what you motha fuckers do best GET THE FUCK OUT MY WAY. fyi you need to go get seen cuz your ass is a lil coocoo


----------



## 70monte805

bigdogg323 said:


> hno:hno:hno: hno:


 we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank I just wanted to take a minute and apologize to my club brothers... Fucked upon my end with the OT bs.... I'm dealing with a lot guys.... I'm having a hard time coping with all this.... And I guess having someone coming in and saying some really nasty comments about my illness kind of had an effect on me.... I'll keep this strictly model related from this point on regardless of what is said to me.... I don't want any of you guys to bounce out....


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank I just wanted to take a minute and apologize to my club brothers... Fucked upon my end with the OT bs.... I'm dealing with a lot guys.... I'm having a hard time coping with all this.... And I guess having someone coming in and saying some really nasty comments about my illness kind of had an effect on me.... I'll keep this strictly model related from this point on regardless of what is said to me.... I don't want any of you guys to bounce out....


:werd: :werd: :werd: :drama:


----------



## 70monte805

hey bro dont pay attn this fool homie he's just ROOKIE tryin make a name for him self on OT insted of posting thatshit nikka shood be posting nekked pics of lady thou


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> hey bro dont pay attn this fool homie he's just ROOKIE tryin make a name for him self on OT insted of posting thatshit nikka shood be posting nekked pics of lady thou


:run: :run: :run:


----------



## 70monte805

bigdogg323 said:


> :run: :run: :run:


 Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 70monte805

BIGSLOB323 said:


> :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


:inout:


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> :inout:


:sprint: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805=SNITCH this ******^^^^ is a rata hno:hno:hno:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


MOFUCKER DONT EVER TALK SHIT ABOUT MY SON. TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT ABOUT MY WIFE BUT KEEP MY SON OUT OF THIS. I NEVER SAID ONE WORD ABOUT YOUR SON

    man up ****** :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad mother truckeR

who is that foo talkin shit around everywhere? nobody giving a fuck what you gotta say homie


----------



## 70monte805

bigdogg323 said:


> 70monte805=SNITCH this ******^^^^ is a rata hno:hno:hno:


:rofl:


----------



## 70monte805

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


How is that Tijuana virus?


----------



## Marty McFly

someone is mad :roflmao:


----------



## MinieMe209

70monte805 said:


> How is that Tijuana virus?


Holy fuck that ******'s still alive :bowrofl:?


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> How is that Tijuana virus?


HOWS URS TEH AYDS :ugh:


Marty McFly said:


> someone is mad :roflmao:


WHO :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805

MinieMe209 said:


> Holy fuck that ******'s still alive :bowrofl:?


I heard he raided Magic johnsons medicine cabinet :nicoderm:


----------



## MinieMe209

REAL BUILDERS BUILD THEY DON'T BUY 
WHAT I VISON IS WHAT I BUILD. 
IF THEY DONT MAKE IT THEN I WILL BUILD IT 
IF I CANT BUILD IT I WILL TRY HARDER TO MAKE IT

Oooh the irony :bowrofl:!


----------



## bigdogg323

MinieMe209 said:


> Holy fuck that ******'s still alive :bowrofl:?


HEY THATS NOT NICE TALKING ABOUT TEH AIDS *** 7OMONTE :roflmao:


----------



## MinieMe209

70monte805 said:


> I heard he raided Magic johnsons medicine cabinet :nicoderm:


A favor for a favor :boink:

You can only get teh aidz once anyway :h5:. .


----------



## bigdogg323

MinieWINNIE209 said:


> REAL BUILDERS BUILD THEY DON'T BUY
> WHAT I VISON IS WHAT I BUILD.
> IF THEY DONT MAKE IT THEN I WILL BUILD IT
> IF I CANT BUILD IT I WILL TRY HARDER TO MAKE IT
> 
> Oooh the irony :bowrofl:!


:facepalm:THE AGONY OF RETARDATION :rofl:


----------



## MinieMe209

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm:THE AGONY OF RETARDATION :rofl:


Qft :bowrofl:!


----------



## bigdogg323

MinieMe209 said:


> A favor for a favor :boink:
> 
> You can only get teh aidz once anyway :h5:. .


SO U SPECIAL NOW :rofl:


----------



## MinieMe209

All you punk mother fuckers run your mouth on this site, for the simple fact that we will never cross each other in real life. It's just a bunch of pussy ass kindergarten talk behind a fucking computer screen. Even if I came across most of you cunts in real life, it wouldn't even escalate to the point of a fight, cuz most of you would just say, it was only a computer talk. So all of you can fuck yourselves, cuz real G's wouldn't waste their fuckin time choppin it up on a pussy ass website. So if you like, come take a shot at me at the Socio's show, otherwise go fuck yourself! BTW- Even if I took the shit seriously, which I don't, I woudn't and still don't give two shits less about any ass hole's opinion on this site. So eat a dick, cunt motherfuckers!


----------



## bigdogg323

MinieMe209 said:


> All you punk mother fuckers run your mouth on this site, for the simple fact that we will never cross each other in real life. It's just a bunch of pussy ass kindergarten talk behind a fucking computer screen. Even if I came across most of you cunts in real life, it wouldn't even escalate to the point of a fight, cuz most of you would just say, it was only a computer talk. So all of you can fuck yourselves, cuz real G's wouldn't waste their fuckin time choppin it up on a pussy ass website. So if you like, come take a shot at me at the Socio's show, otherwise go fuck yourself! BTW- Even if I took the shit seriously, which I don't, I woudn't and still don't give two shits less about any ass hole's opinion on this site. So eat a dick, cunt motherfuckers!


MOFUCKER DONT EVER TALK SHIT ABOUT MY SON. TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT ABOUT MY WIFE BUT KEEP MY SON OUT OF THIS. I NEVER SAID ONE WORD ABOUT YOUR SON


----------



## MinieMe209

BRO THIS KID IS NOT WORTH ANYONES TIME.. ..BITCH ASS ***** DISRESPECTING HIS LOWRIDER HOMIES MONEY'S ...***** NEED THE COPS TO HELP HIM OUT... TRUST ME I KNO THIS FOR A FACT... HOW I WOULD LOVE TO CATCH HIM IN MY SHOP OR NEAR MY SPACE.. LOL HE OUT THERE TELLING BITCH ASS PEOPLE HE SUING ME FOR HIS OWN FUCK UPS..HAHA TELLING MY BABY MOMMA SHIT ABOUT ME LIKE A LIL BITCH..MATT MY DUDE GOD IS MY WITNESS AND LAYITLOW THAT YOU BEST STAY AWAY AS FAR AS POSSIBLE FROM ME BITCH ASS *****.....SAVE THIS MESSAGE CUZ COPY IT ,PRINT IT,POST IT,FRAME IT,FACEBOOK IT,NOTARIZE IT,EAT IT,FUCK IT,JERK OFF TO IT..I DONT GIVE A FUCK.. TAKE IT AS YOU WANT G ...


----------



## bigdogg323

MinieMe209 said:


> BRO THIS KID IS NOT WORTH ANYONES TIME.. ..BITCH ASS ***** DISRESPECTING HIS LOWRIDER HOMIES MONEY'S ...***** NEED THE COPS TO HELP HIM OUT... TRUST ME I KNO THIS FOR A FACT... HOW I WOULD LOVE TO CATCH HIM IN MY SHOP OR NEAR MY SPACE.. LOL HE OUT THERE TELLING BITCH ASS PEOPLE HE SUING ME FOR HIS OWN FUCK UPS..HAHA TELLING MY BABY MOMMA SHIT ABOUT ME LIKE A LIL BITCH..MATT MY DUDE GOD IS MY WITNESS AND LAYITLOW THAT YOU BEST STAY AWAY AS FAR AS POSSIBLE FROM ME BITCH ASS *****.....SAVE THIS MESSAGE CUZ COPY IT ,PRINT IT,POST IT,FRAME IT,FACEBOOK IT,NOTARIZE IT,EAT IT,FUCK IT,JERK OFF TO IT..I DONT GIVE A FUCK.. TAKE IT AS YOU WANT G ...


MOFUCKER DONT EVER TALK SHIT ABOUT MY SON. TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT ABOUT MY WIFE BUT KEEP MY SON OUT OF THIS. I NEVER SAID ONE WORD ABOUT YOUR SON


----------



## MinieMe209

U use that remark for everything don't you?I just saw like 3 threads where you said that same thing,and you call me a pussy!if I told you right now to meet me halfway so me and my homies can beat the living shit out of your punk ass,you wouldnt even move a finger would you?all you are is a bitch ass behing a computer!atleast id be willing to jump in my car for a nice rumble.


----------



## WIRES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/416289-barbies.html


----------



## bigdogg323

MinieMe209 said:


> U use that remark for everything don't you?I just saw like 3 threads where you said that same thing,and you call me a pussy!if I told you right now to meet me halfway so me and my homies can beat the living shit out of your punk ass,you wouldnt even move a finger would you?all you are is a bitch ass behing a computer!atleast id be willing to jump in my car for a nice rumble.


MOFUCKER DONT EVER TALK SHIT ABOUT MY SON. TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT ABOUT MY WIFE BUT KEEP MY SON OUT OF THIS. I NEVER SAID ONE WORD ABOUT YOUR SON


----------



## darkside customs

Here we go


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Here we go


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

you sound mad bro !


----------



## TINGOS

*YO fRANKIE*



bigdogg323 said:


> :dunno: :biggrin:




how come everytime somebody get on here talking shit to the model car builders??,,,,,,,it's always a car club prospect.lol.......must be rookie status annitiation bullshit,,,,,,,,,,nowonders they keep showing up,,,,,,,:rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> how come everytime somebody get on here talking shit to the model car builders??,,,,,,,it's always a car club prospect.lol.......must be rookie status annitiation bullshit,,,,,,,,,,nowonders they keep showing up,,,,,,,:rofl:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GUESS SO THIS ***** IS MAD CUSS HIS PERA HYNA TOLD HIM HE WAS SMALL AND SHE WANTS A BIGDOGG INSTED :rofl:


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GUESS SO THIS ***** IS MAD CUSS HIS PERA HYNA TOLD HIM HE WAS SMALL AND SHE WANTS A BIGDOGG INSTED :rofl:


he got jealous!!!!!!!!.........fuk with a name like yours"bigdogg" I'd be jealous too........lol.....give him time ,,,,he typing up his life story....orita he gonna share it with us


----------



## rollindeep408

I'm bored awready


----------



## TINGOS

rollindeep408 said:


> I'm bored awready[/QUOTme too,,,,,,,,,,,,O.T. plutos aint no fun today


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Minime you're just soooooo scawwry hno::run:
 :biggrin: lol. Nice macco'd out gbody I had one years ago shit,gotta earn your lowrider training wheels I guess.:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> he got jealous!!!!!!!!.........fuk with a name like yours"bigdogg" I'd be jealous too........lol.....give him time ,,,,he typing up his life story....orita he gonna share it with us


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 64 For Life

:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

:around:


----------



## Compton1964

Aren't these the same motherfuckers of last year????...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Compton1964 said:


> Aren't these the same motherfuckers of last year????...


Yup just new screen names....its an annual event here on LIL just like the Running of the Bulls.....or Running of the Bullshit in this case.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

:drama:Frank, quieres palomitas wey


----------



## bigdogg323

noanoaenterprise said:


> :drama:Frank, quieres palomitas wey


ill take sum :cheesy: :rofl:


----------



## Compton1964

Man... it took a while to clean them putos out.. a ver cuanto duran estos jotos... ill take some palomitas noa..


----------



## MinieMe209

:wave: Hi all!

How was recess today? Did the other kids try to play with your model cars again?


----------



## 70monte805

Compton1964 said:


> Man... it took a while to slurp them putos up.. a ver cuanto duran estos duros... ill take some pitotes noa..


:ugh: :inout:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

MinieMe209 said:


> :wave: Hi all!
> 
> How was recess today? Did the other kids try to play with your model cars again?[/
> Man you can't seem to get off the Model builder's nuts can you?
> Nah,but I did play with your lady a bit.I think you need to upgrade to Earl Shciebs 250$ if ya wanna hang on to her brah just saying


----------



## TINGOS

*YES!!!!!!!!!*



MinieMe209 said:


> :wave: Hi all!
> 
> How was recess today? Did the other kids try to play with your model cars again?


recess was great thanks for asking,,,,,,,wow you're the first to ask out of the OT group.......awesome for a minute there I thought you were against us with our toys,,,,,,,,,just for being a good sport we should build a replica of your avatar gbody.:rofl:


----------



## TINGOS

70monte805 said:


> :ugh: :inout:


oh dont be like that,stick around.......we enjoy the company.


----------



## machio

Is this the dude talkin all that shit?LOL!hes a fuckin Square,aint getin no cool points from me.LOL spunge bob lookin ass!LOL,I thaught thease dudes were hard core.


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Is this the dude talkin all that shit?LOL!hes a fuckin Square,aint getin no cool points from me.LOL spunge bob lookin ass!LOL,I thaught thease dudes were hard core.



NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT,,,,,,,,WE WEAR A WATCH & ERYTHANG!!!!...........I THINK HE'S A DODGERS FAN TOO.


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Is this the dude talkin all that shit?LOL!hes a fuckin Square,aint getin no cool points from me.LOL spunge bob lookin ass!LOL,I thaught thease dudes were hard core.


OK I GET IT NOW!!!!!!!!...............HE MUST DRINK MOUNTAIN DEW.........DAMN I NEED TO GET HIP WITH THAT STUFF SO I CAN GROW UP & BE JUST LIKE HIM,,,,,,,,GBODY CAR & ALL.LOL.


----------



## MinieMe209

:roflmao:Back to back post=MAD


----------



## TINGOS

MinieMe209 said:


> :roflmao:Back to back post=MAD




hey Master-She,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we been waiting on your return..........nice gbody car on your avatar,,,,,,,,,,GBODY MEANS??.........GIRLY BODY CAR??...........and if I'm wrong please correct me,,,,,,,,cause I know you're always right.lol.


----------



## machio

Who's this guy?ohh yea,MinieMe209,LOL,this dudes got the IQ of a parrot ,LOL,ain't you supposed to be prospecting for a well respected club?lol,fucking weak link..lol


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> Who's this guy?ohh yea,MinieMe209,LOL,this dudes got the IQ of a parrot ,LOL,ain't you supposed to be prospecting for a well respected club?lol,fucking weak link..lol[/QUO}
> 
> he's prospecting for a good time is what he really meant,,,,,,,,yup he dumber than me & thats pretty fukn stupid cause I'm a full retard.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,he should come to my hood,I'll show him a GOODTIME.LOL.


----------



## 70monte805

Yeah, pay no personal attention to that spam. He's that cracked out pan handler hittin' everyone up at the bus stop for change. He equally stinks to everyone.


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> Yeah, pay no personal attention to that spam. He's that cracked out pan handler hittin' everyone up at the bus stop for change. He equally stinks to everyone.


y u mad MANDO do u have the angriez  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> y u mad MANDO do u have the angriez  :roflmao: :roflmao:


damn he really is dumber than me.lol............full retard status el wey


----------



## 70monte805

bigdogg323 said:


> y u mad MANDO do u have the angriez  :roflmao: :roflmao:


If u say so frank :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> If u say so frank :rofl:


but y u mad bruh :dunno:


----------



## 70monte805

]Who's this guy?ohh yea,MinieMe209,LOL,this dudes got the IQ of a parrot ,LOL,ain't you supposed to be prospecting for a well respected club?lol,fucking weak link..lol[/QUO}

he's prospecting for a good time is what he really meant,,,,,,,,yup he dumber than me & thats pretty fukn stupid cause I'm a full retard.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,he should come to my hood,I'll show him a GOODTIME.LOL.


----------



## bigdogg323

70monte805 said:


> ]Who's this guy?ohh yea,MinieMe209,LOL,this dudes got the IQ of a parrot ,LOL,ain't you supposed to be prospecting for a well respected club?lol,fucking weak link..lol[/QUO}
> 
> he's prospecting for a good time is what he really meant,,,,,,,,yup he dumber than me & thats pretty fukn stupid cause I'm a full retard.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,he should come to my hood,I'll show him a GOODTIME.LOL.


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


>




he has every right to get mad Frankie,,,,,,,,,,,you just wont stop picking on him,,,,,,,,he must need a hug just like70montenuts for a goodtime prospecting all up in here.lol.


----------



## TINGOS

70monte805 said:


> ]Who's this guy?ohh yea,MinieMe209,LOL,this dudes got the IQ of a parrot ,LOL,ain't you supposed to be prospecting for a well respected club?lol,fucking weak link..lol[/QUO}
> 
> he's prospecting for a good time is what he really meant,,,,,,,,yup he dumber than me & thats pretty fukn stupid cause I'm a full retard.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,he should come to my hood,I'll show him a GOODTIME.LOL.




son putos pero reweltos,,,,,,,,,,I say we jump them in,,,,,give them the real home welcome of an ass woopin from coast to coast,,,,,,,hello from layitlow......then face down & ass up for the real treat we know you like..............you like riding nuts so hard....just go ahead & jump on the D...


----------



## machio

70monte805 ^^^^LOL...


----------



## TINGOS

machio said:


> 70monte805 ^^^^LOL...









I found they favorite video


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> 70monte805 ^^^^LOL...


daaaaaamn! foreal


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> I found they favorite video


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TINGOS

bigdogg323 said:


> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:



I didnt really post a video,,,,,,,,,,but I bet they stupidasses keep trying to click on it........pendejos.lol


----------



## ART2ROLL

Hit me up if interested in any of these


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

MinieFag209 said:


> :roflmao:ass to cock post=MAD


damn...


----------



## BRADFORD

****** that assist with production you fucking idiot. From ghost writers to ****** that write a fucking score for a track....ASSISTANTS *****. Like when yo momma holds the two parts of a model car together for yo bitch ass. She's yo muthafuckin assistant.

HELL YEAH.


----------



## TINGOS

BRADFORD said:


> ****** that assist with production you fucking idiot. From ghost writers to ****** that write a fucking score for a track....ASSISTANTS *****. Like when yo momma holds the two parts of a model car together for yo bitch ass. She's yo muthafuckin assistant.
> 
> HELL YEAH.



***** this ***** that,,,,,,,,,and making no fukn sense..........welcome Bradford for making yoself look dumber than the other 2 stupids on here.................****** 4 LIFE.lol


----------



## 70monte805

****** that assist with production you fucking idiot. From ghost writers to ****** that write a fucking score for a track....ASSISTANTS *****. Like when yo momma holds the two parts of a model car together for yo bitch ass. She's yo muthafuckin assistant.

HELL YEAH


----------



## TINGOS

BRADFORD said:


> ****** that assist with production you fucking idiot. From ghost writers to ****** that write a fucking score for a track....ASSISTANTS *****. Like when yo momma holds the two parts of a model car together for yo bitch ass. She's yo muthafuckin assistant.
> 
> HELL YEAH.



hold up I missed it all,I understand the comment now,,,,,,,,,,we talkin bout mommas now?.......here come the momma jokes & scores,,,,,,,,,,,,



"tell yo momma to stop changing her lip stick cause my dawg keep commin home with a rainbowdick"


----------



## bigdogg323

TINGOS said:


> hold up I missed it all,I understand the comment now,,,,,,,,,,we talkin bout mommas now?.......here come the momma jokes & scores,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> "tell yo momma to stop changing her lip stick cause my dawg keep commin home with a rainbowdick"


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

BRADFORD said:


> ****** that assist with production you fucking idiot. From ghost writers to ****** that write a fucking score for a track....ASSISTANTS *****. Like when yo momma holds the two parts of a model car together for yo bitch ass. She's yo muthafuckin assistant.
> 
> HELL YEAH.



you must be black huh my niKKKa :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

TINGOS said:


> hold up I missed it all,I understand the comment now,,,,,,,,,,we talkin bout mommas now?.......here come the momma jokes & scores,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> "tell yo momma to stop changing her lip stick cause my dawg keep commin home with a rainbowdick"


Wtf 
Lol


----------



## rollindeep408

Nikka finna get mad doe


----------



## darkside customs

BRADFORD said:


> ****** that assist with production you fucking idiot. From ghost writers to ****** that write a fucking score for a track....ASSISTANTS *****. Like when yo momma holds the two parts of a model car together for yo bitch ass. She's yo muthafuckin assistant.
> 
> HELL YEAH.


All big and bad and able to use bad words with emphasis...


----------



## BRADFORD

Suk mi nutz hoes!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

BRADFORD said:


> ****** that assist with production you fucking idiot. From ghost writers to ****** that write a fucking score for a track....ASSISTANTS *****. Like when 70MONTE805 holds the two parts of his asshole open so i can pick the caca out of his ass. Then I blow into Minifags mouf so he can get a taste of buttmud and mecos
> 
> HELL YEAH.


The fuck!!


----------



## solo214

BRADFORD said:


> I shave mi nutz hoes!!


This dude.lol


----------



## bigdogg323

BRADFORD said:


> Suk mi nutz hoes!!


I'm guessing ur 30 in the 5th grade and living at home whiff momma and poppa correct :rofl: :rofl: SMMFH


----------



## COAST2COAST

ART2ROLL said:


> Hit me up if interested in any of these


GOt any batteries, lIke ThE Ones thAtcOME iNthe 64kimpnkits


----------



## TINGOS

BRADFORD said:


> Suk mi nutz hoes!!


AVER PULL'EM OUT,,,,,,,I'LL BE YOUR HUCKLEBERRY


----------



## lowrod

Anybody posting pics from Droid fones?


----------



## bugs-one

lowrod said:


> Anybody posting pics from Droid fones?


Yep.


----------



## lowrod

I need 2no how 2post pics here from da gallery; I bet it's simple cuz since July it's been complicated 4me


----------



## bugs-one

I just load pics from my gallery to Photobucket App and copy then paste link to the quick response on here.


----------



## lowrod

I must b 1/2way there (I hope!) cuz I sent them 2my Picasa web album.


----------



## Bogyoke

photobucket is pretty easy to use.


----------



## Bogyoke




----------



## lowrod

Bogyoke said:


> photobucket is pretty easy to use.


Is it anything like picasa?


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks for posting the chain machine Gogyoke. Very interesting, yet so simple.


----------



## Bogyoke

*low rod* - I've not used picasa yet so I don't know 

*wisdonm* -


----------



## BRADFORD

Yeah Hell yeah


----------



## 408models

don't come on here much but might have missed the topic on it, but is SCALEDREAMS site no more???


----------



## Linc

408models said:


> don't come on here much but might have missed the topic on it, but is SCALEDREAMS site no more???


this would be correct.


----------



## a408nutforu

408models said:


> don't come on here much but might have missed the topic on it, but is SCALEDREAMS site no more???


u gotta give pornhub a break once in awile bro.u gonna go blind lookin at big girl porn


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> u gotta give pornhub a break once in awile bro.u gonna go blind lookin at big girl porn


:fool2: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 408models

a408nutforu said:


> u gotta give pornhub a break once in awile bro.u gonna go blind lookin at big girl porn


HELL NAH! PRIORITIES FIRST, THEN MODELS :yes:

TO MANY NEW ONES UPDATED DAILY, TRYING TO CATCH UP :fool2:


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## halfasskustoms

Paul Walker dead at 40 yrs old...........Damn.
http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/30/showbiz/actor-paul-walker-dies/


----------



## 408models

Looking for several items;

48 CHEVY AEROSEDAN aka FLEETLINE or PANEL: door handles, spotlights, & steering wheel, 
37 FORD PANEL DELIVERY: Rear single taillight with license plate holder, side mounted spare tire holder
1951 CHEVY BELAIR: split exhaust, manifold & carbs

let me know on any of these parts, also if you have any similar door handles that look like the 47-50 chevy truck pull down style.


----------



## 408models

Linc said:


> this would be correct.


any one know what happen to Scale Dreams, meaning why the site got shut down?


----------



## bugs-one

Dude who ran/owned it passed away.


----------



## [email protected]

Rick didn't pass away......rick is going threw some rough times in his life right now and had to give the store up for his family

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## darkside customs

bugs-one said:


> Dude who ran/owned it passed away.


???? RIP Rick?!? :facepalm::nono:


----------



## darkside customs

[email protected] said:


> Rick didn't pass away......rick is going threw some rough times in his life right now and had to give the store up for his family
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This be the truth!


----------



## [email protected]

Lmao

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigdogg323

:facepalm::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Linc

bugs-one said:


> Dude who ran/owned it passed away.


youre thinking about scalelows. scaledreams closed for family reasons. Rick is alive and well and hopefully be back one day soon building and maybe even start up the store again.


----------



## grimreaper69

Linc said:


> youre thinking about scalelows. scaledreams closed for family reasons. Rick is alive and well and hopefully be back one day soon building and maybe even start up the store again.


I've already talked to Rick. He said there's a VERY slim chance that he'll ever open back up. He's been selling off stuff from his personal stash, he said next will be the store's inventory.


----------



## bugs-one

There you go got 'em mixed up. Not enough sleep messes with your mind. :420::wow:

Any one know the differences between a '70 Impala and a Caprice? Haven't been able to find good enough pics.


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## lowrod

bugs-one said:


> There you go got 'em mixed up. Not enough sleep messes with your mind. :420::wow:
> 
> Any one know the differences between a '70 Impala and a Caprice? Haven't been able to find good enough pics.


Caprice moldings run over da taillight bumper across da trunk &around da corners connecting 2da body moldings; i believe da seats were buckets w/console shifting


----------



## bigdogg323

wisdonm said:


> View attachment 957066


:facepalm: :loco: :ninja: :thumbsdown: :twak:  :ugh: :loco::biggrin:


----------



## lowrod

Anybody got a solution 4keepin Pegasus whitewalls from yellowing? Since spray painting da 1st time didn't work, I thought of doin it again then seal it w/a brushed coat of krazy glue, but I ain't ready 2try that jus yet.


----------



## halfasskustoms

[h=5]Users Browsing this Forum[/h]There are currently 62 users browsing this forum. (2 members & 60 guests)

halfasskustoms


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## 408models

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHATS GOOD TO REMOVE PAINT FROM RESIN MODELS????


----------



## lowrod

408models said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHATS GOOD TO REMOVE PAINT FROM RESIN MODELS????


Either easy off oven cleaner or a certain brand of brake fluid; I think it's CSC?!?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Im pretty sure that oven cleaner will turn resin into mush.....not sure on the brake fluid


----------



## 408models

heard the brake fluid will eat resin


----------



## 408models

Does anyone know if LITTLEMOTORKAR CO is still in business doing chrome??

if so anyone got there info?


----------



## bichito

408models said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHATS GOOD TO REMOVE PAINT FROM RESIN MODELS????


 (LA's TOTALLY AWESOME) all purpose concentrated cleaner ( I use the green one) soak it over night, do a little scrubbing in between and rinse it off. I've had good results with it! The best part is, I get it at the 99 cent store. For chroming try CHROME TECH USA (608)274-9811 Hope this helps


----------



## noanoaenterprise

lowrod said:


> Either easy off oven cleaner or a certain brand of brake fluid; I think it's CSC?!?


the best thing u can use to remove paint from resin, is the actual testor brand paint thinner, and most important, do it by parts and take your time. I deal with resin all the time, and tried almost everything. And so far, thats the best thing u can use. Pour some thinner in a rag, and start rubbing.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

408models said:


> Does anyone know if LITTLEMOTORKAR CO is still in business doing chrome??
> 
> if so anyone got there info?


email them at [email protected]


----------



## BigSexiFalcon

BODINE said:


>


does anyone know where I can get a couple fleetwoods I wanna build one with my son


----------



## bugs-one

Hit up noanoaenterprise. He can hook you up.


----------



## lowrod

Caprice taillights 4da '66 Impala anybody?


----------



## 408models

I know its off topic, but i think theres more traffic in here than the models wanted ad :/

LOOKING FOR SOME HANLDES CLOSE TO THESE!


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> I know its off topic, but i think theres more traffic in here than the models wanted ad :/
> 
> LOOKING FOR SOME HANLDES CLOSE TO THESE!


if u have a 41 chevy pick it has sumthing close to it bro


----------



## 408models

Ok, but nah no 41 here , i only got 2 other models in my storage lol


----------



## darkside customs

Heard there was a new model car club called CRAP APPEAL.... Wonder how that's coming along? :dunno:


----------



## 408models

darkside customs said:


> Heard there was a new model car club called CRAP APPEAL.... Wonder how that's coming along? :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

408models said:


>


Long story homie... Long story


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> Long story homie... Long story


You're right, "I" didnt give you a chance to explain, so if you have one, now's your chance.....


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> You're right, "I" didnt give you a chance to explain, so if you have one, now's your chance.....


Nah dude, you already chose to bounce without so much as a fuck you or kiss my ass... Pretty low if you ask me... You didn't even bother to find out what happened on my end.., as if it was your business to begin with... You don't know shit about loyalty... You , Scott, Jake, Matt, and Jeremy... I'm done with you guys... Shows none of you fuckers even gave two shits about me....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:naughty:


----------



## darkside customs

1. That was a slap in the face... All you dudes was supposedly doin a buildoff for your pres who had just got out the hospital from being close to death and only 3 builds sent to me? And nobody really posting shit..

2. I never was planning on shutting the club down, and you were always bitching about folks not checking in or posting from time to time, so don't twist shit on me....

3. What I did? Man, we ddint so shit to James or his crazy wife except try and bend over backwards for them loaning money, helping with food and not so much as a thank you... Giving us evil looks everytime Sunny or myself went to take a shower... Called us lazy? Please, we always were cooking or doing dishes or washing their clothes? Why? Because both those fucks were too lazy to do their own shit... Yup, we left a mess of garbage there because we were trying to get out fast because every day, his bitch was making our life more difficult because she was mad cuz we were moving and she wasn't gonna have extra spending money....
Her ass calling Sunny a **** behind his back... Calling us ******* behind our back... Fuck that.... These are people who were supposedly my friends?? If those are friends, then fuck that you can have that shit...
The reason we stopped cooking for them, doing their dishes, etc, was we were tired of being treated like the "help" ... I never had an issue with helping out, but a fucking thank you or something would be nice.... Not my fault she had James trained to not lift a finger to help.... She wanted to play the role of Mrs. Brady , that's all fine and dandy, but shit, don't be tryin to take advantage of us when we were already giving and giving and not getting shit in return... Using our food money to help them out, but when it came her turn to help out, she just bought shit for them, and didn't even consider us....

As far as it goes Junior, get your shit straight before passing judgement on me... You straight up just took their side and didn't even ask me shit about what happened...

OH, AND WE DID GIVE THEM A NOTICE THAT WE WERE MOVING... WE PAID RENT FOR THE MONTH OF DECEMBER AND MOVED A WEEK LATER, SO TECHNICALLY, THEY GOT OFF AHEAD WITH MONEY WE REALLY SHOULDNT HAVE PAID.... FOR THE RECORD, WE WOULD HAVE STAYED, BUT WHY STAY IN A PLACE WHERE WE WERE CONSTANTLY BEING TREATED BY HIS WIFE LIKE SHIT.... SHE DIDNT WANT US THERE AND THE FUCKED UP SHIT IS WHY DID SHE EVEN OFFER US A PLACE IF SHE DIDNT WANT US THERE TO BEGIN WITH...

I NEVER REMOVED HIM FROM THE LAYITLOW GROUP... I DID REMOVE HIM FROM THE DRAG LO GROUP WHEN THEY CHANGED THE WIFI PASSWORD ON US... PLAY PUSSY AND YOU GONNA GET FUCKED.... 

AS FAR AS ME NOT THANKING ALL OF THE DUDES IN THE CLUB.... THATS BULLSHIT... MAN, I MUSTA THANKED YOU GUYS ABOUT A THOUSAND TIMES.... ITS FUNNY HOW YOU SAY JAMES TOOK US IN WHEN WE HAD NOWHERE TO GO... I TOLD THEM I COULD FIND ANOTHER PLACE AS TO NOT INCOVENIENCE THEM, BUT THEY WERE PERSISTANT ON US COMING... SHE SWORE UP AND DOWN WE HAD NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT, WHICH WAS BULLSHIT... NOT EVEN A WEEK INTO BEING THERE AND SHES ALREADY BITCHING THAT WE SPEND TOO MUCH TIME IN OUR ROOM... IT BUGGED HER THAT WE RARELY HUNG OUT WITH HER... GEE, I WONDER WHY WE DIDNT HANG OUT WITH HER.... NOTHING WE EVER DID PLEASED HER.... AND LETS NOT FORGET THAT WHEN HER KID GOT SICK AND HAD TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL... WHO WENT WITH HER AND STAYED TIL ALMOST FIVE IN THE MORNING AT THE ER? SUNNY AND I... JAMES COULDNT EVEN GO WITH HER BECAUSE HE FELT LIKE BUILDING A MODEL WAS MORE IMPORTANT... NICE PARENTING SKILLS ....


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## bigdogg323

:drama:


----------



## machio

WE TALKIN ABOUT PLASTIC? We TALKIN about PLASTIC .come on People,Get Of The Gas.


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know what is this and if its worth anything


----------



## Linc

I dont remember what Its called but damn Is It cool! Id love one of those! they used those for taxies In Europe didn't they?


----------



## darkside customs

Looks like an old Renault...


----------



## 408models

whats good paint to use to make white walls on the models tires? something that wont crack?


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> whats good paint to use to make white walls on the models tires? something that wont crack?


y dont u use the ones with inserts on them? :dunno: they look better


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> y dont u use the ones with inserts on them? :dunno: they look better


the look i want don't look right with those;too tall, i need more whitewall then black wall. i have a tire that works good but need to piant it.


----------



## Lownslow302

408models said:


> whats good paint to use to make white walls on the models tires? something that wont crack?


Tamiya or craft paint.


----------



## 408models

like a flat white tamiya?


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> the look i want don't look right with those;too tall, i need more whitewall then black wall. i have a tire that works good but need to piant it.


the model master 48 ford vert comes with sum nice ones too homie :cheesy:


----------



## bugs-one

Thought I'd share...


----------



## 408models

bigdogg323 said:


> the model master 48 ford vert comes with sum nice ones too homie :cheesy:


you don't got a pic of them do you


----------



## bichito

bigdogg323 said:


> does anybody know what is this and if its worth anything


 don't know but put some wheels on it and SLAM IT !:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> you don't got a pic of them do you


i think i do bro let me check in my pics


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> you don't got a pic of them do you




here u go smiley


----------



## 408models

those look pretty good, did you mark the letters black or there like that?


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> those look pretty good, did you mark the letters black or there like that?


nah thats how they came bro :ugh:


----------



## bugs-one

Any one happen to know who can print out some custom License Plates???


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Any one happen to know who can print out some custom License Plates???


hit up dig derange bro he makes them good quality too


----------



## bugs-one

bigdogg323 said:


> hit up dig derange bro he makes them good quality too


I did. Homeboy ain't responding.


----------



## 408models

WERE DO YOU GUYS GET ALL YOUR ACCESORIES & DETAILS PARTS FROM NOW SINCE SCALE DREAMS IS NO MORE??

I found some sites but not all have the parts i need in one place. Sucks to pay shipping for differenct places.


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> I did. Homeboy ain't responding.


lol.... ill hit him up on fb for ya homie


----------



## bugs-one

bigdogg323 said:


> lol.... ill hit him up on fb for ya homie


Thanks, homie. Preciate it.


----------



## avidinha

bugs-one said:


> Any one happen to know who can print out some custom License Plates???


There's a how-to article in the last issue of Scale Lowrider if you want to try to do it yourself.


----------



## bugs-one

avidinha said:


> There's a how-to article in the last issue of Scale Lowrider if you want to try to do it yourself.


I'd try myself but I don't have a working printer right now.


----------



## sneekyg909

408models said:


> WERE DO YOU GUYS GET ALL YOUR ACCESORIES & DETAILS PARTS FROM NOW SINCE SCALE DREAMS IS NO MORE??
> 
> I found some sites but not all have the parts i need in one place. Sucks to pay shipping for differenct places.


Pegasus Hobbies...


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> WERE DO YOU GUYS GET ALL YOUR ACCESORIES & DETAILS PARTS FROM NOW SINCE SCALE DREAMS IS NO MORE??
> 
> I found some sites but not all have the parts i need in one place. Sucks to pay shipping for differenct places.


i got sum of my stuff fb


----------



## darkside customs

408models said:


> WERE DO YOU GUYS GET ALL YOUR ACCESORIES & DETAILS PARTS FROM NOW SINCE SCALE DREAMS IS NO MORE??
> 
> I found some sites but not all have the parts i need in one place. Sucks to pay shipping for differenct places.


My question ... Where can one find fuzzy fur online? I can't find the shit anywhere ...


----------



## COAST2COAST

darkside customs said:


> My question ... Where can one find fuzzy fur online? I can't find the shit anywhere ...


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=flocking&_sacat=2580


----------



## 408models

Yeah eBay has been my luck


----------



## Damaged

408models said:


> WERE DO YOU GUYS GET ALL YOUR ACCESORIES & DETAILS PARTS FROM NOW SINCE SCALE DREAMS IS NO MORE??
> 
> I found some sites but not all have the parts i need in one place. Sucks to pay shipping for differenct places.


http://www.xtremescaledetail.com/categories


----------



## bigdogg323

bigdogg323 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ MEAN??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

you have too many pictures


----------



## bigdogg323

Lownslow302 said:


> you have too many pictures


oh ok how do i take it off? :facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302

bigdogg323 said:


> oh ok how do i take it off? :facepalm:


delete pictures?


----------



## Damaged

bigdogg323 said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ MEAN??? :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Free users have limited bandwidth for their accounts, and that limit is set to 10GBs of bandwidth per month.
> *If you need more bandwidth (or storage) Click Here for steps on how to upgrade your account.*
> Bandwidth consumption is counted by the amount of data that is transferred from your account to other sites across the web. The size of the image or video will increase the amount of bandwidth you are using when linking them out to other sites.
> *Examples of bandwidth usage:*
> 
> -Lets say you have 100 photos that are 1MB in size each, and you are linking every single one of them out to your blog/website. 100 images at 1MB in size means that you are linking out just under 100MBs in data size for all those images. Those photos would need to be viewed 100 times a piece to reach the 10GB bandwidth limit for a free Photobucket account.
> 
> -If you only linked out 10 photos that are 1MB in size, those 10 photo would need to be viewed over 10,000 times before you would reach the 10GB bandwidth cap.
> -If you had 10 videos on your blog/website that were 100MBs in size, that would equal out to just under 1GB in file size. If those videos were viewed 100 times total, you would reach the 10GB bandwidth cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do reach the bandwidth cap for the free account, your linked out photos will be replaced by the above Photobucket image that states "this image exceeds bandwidth". To have this removed you will need to upgrade to a Plus subscription, or wait for your bandwidth to reset for the month. Your bandwidth will reset to zero every month on the day you registered your account. You can find this date in your User Settings, under the Account tab.
> If you upgrade to a Plus account, you will no longer have to worry about the bandwidth exceeded message, as all Plus accounts have unlimited bandwidth. Upgrading your account to a Plus account will only remove that message from photos that are linked out from your upgraded account. It will not remove the bandwidth exceeded message from images that are linked out from another users account.
> 
> Having users return to the site to view your photos through direct links does not use any bandwidth. Bandwidth is only used when the image is posted on another site to be viewed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Linc

anyone know where I can find pics of minidreams 2 door conversion escalade?!


----------



## Lownslow302

Not but i own the ext he was making


----------



## Linc

Lownslow302 said:


> Not but i own the ext he was making


got pics?


----------



## Lownslow302

not the EXT but its some shit i designed


----------



## Linc

what ways are people using to get the chrome off plated parts?


----------



## hocknberry

Linc said:


> what ways are people using to get the chrome off plated parts?


acetone if i remember right? nail polish remover.....


----------



## Lownslow302

bleach


----------



## 1942aerosedan

i used westleys whitewall cleaner and it worked great even on some old hubcaps i had.


----------



## lowrod

A bottle of awesome works perfectly w/o water dilution.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Linc said:


> what ways are people using to get the chrome off plated parts?


Easy Off oven cleaner. The real shit.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey. What's goin' on?


----------



## bigdogg323

Tonioseven said:


> Hey. What's goin' on?


:wave: :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

wires n stuff


----------



## GreenBandit

Where did you get them tracks lownslow?


----------



## Lownslow302

GreenBandit said:


> Where did you get them tracks lownslow?


Shapeways, i designed them its actually 15 pieces but im lazy made it one unit


----------



## Bogyoke

Super clean detail on the spokes and that snow-cat tracks are off the hook! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

Bogyoke said:


> Super clean detail on the spokes and that snow-cat tracks are off the hook! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: been testing it after getting that dually back and how it cleaned up i made these to follow 14-24"


----------



## 408models

Man the model section is dead, it aint what it used to be lol


*BUT DOES ANY ONEHAVE A 39 CHEVY LOLO KIT (PANEL OR COUPE) FOR SALE AND ALSO LOOKING FOR TRENDSETTA DECAL SHEETS??? *


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## Tonioseven

408models said:


> Man the model section is dead, it aint what it used to be lol
> 
> 
> *LOOKING FOR TRENDSETTA DECAL SHEETS??? *


I have a couple sets. I'll grab pictures and get them to you.


----------



## wisdonm

'47 Buick on custom frame with '80 Camero front stub and power-train.


----------



## hocknberry

wisdonm said:


> View attachment 1256026
> 
> 
> '47 Buick on custom frame with '80 Camero front stub and power-train.


with civic headlights and corners!


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## COAST2COAST

Can any1 recommend a hobby shop in sd......planned on goin to hobby people, and another thats close by in korny mesa


----------



## COAST2COAST

Tsup fellas.... Travellin to maryland for the week (waldorf area)...anyone in the area recommend a good hobby shop? Or have kits they wanna get rid of at a decent price:biggrin:


----------



## Raise Up

Does anyone know if the make a 1/24 scale BMW 328i?


----------



## bigdogg323

Raise Up said:


> Does anyone know if the make a 1/24 scale BMW 328i?


:yes: revell does or was it testors lol........ google it bro


----------



## wisdonm

Just in die-cast.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-24-BMW-19...55730?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item3a8bae3f92


----------



## wisdonm

Saw the Red Hot Chili Pipers tonight.


----------



## lowrod

This made me think of those trailer wheels from the '76 caprice


----------



## stilldownivlife

haven't been over here or touched any plastic since......forever 
but here's what I've been up 2 - crank your speakers up and watch on 1080 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Wooohooo


----------



## bigdogg323

SlammdSonoma said:


> Wooohooo


Yoooohoooooo :wave:


----------



## COAST2COAST

posted some kits in the classifiedsuffin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

Im lookn to buy a servo a arm satup who got thm r makes thm


----------



## wisdonm




----------



## lowrod

Man this new format sucks


----------



## bigdogg323

lowrod said:


> Man this new format sucks


U do know u can switch it back to the old bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

think these are appropriate to pose with my models:biggrin:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-LOT-OF-...280?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e73e3f8


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> think these are appropriate to pose with my models:biggrin:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-LOT-OF-...280?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e73e3f8


:roflmao: :roflmao: :facepalm:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lmao!! Why not?!


----------



## lowrod

bigdogg323 said:


> U do know u can switch it back to the old bro


i got that Mobile format back ?


----------



## bigdogg323

Bigdogg13s


----------

